# IVF/ICSI @ Liverpool Womens Hospital



## natp18

Hello

Just wondered if anybody has or is starting their IVF/ICSI at Liverpool womens hospital? 

I am starting my 1st cycle this month and very nervous.....
Be good to hear others experiences of the hospital/the care and the staff lol

Oh me and my partner are having ICSI,because his sperm is not great and I suffer with PCOS.

We have no living children with us but have our 3 Angels in Heaven...we very recently lost our daughter Lillie to a rare genetic syndrome and she was still born in OCT 09....Things are still very raw for us and we are still stunned that we have to have this kind of fertility treatment to be able to concieve again....

Not looking forward to the injections and the side effects at all

Anyway I am ramberling now lol

Hope everyone is well

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Nat.
Firstly, i am so very sorry for your losses.
I can not comment on the women's much, but i do know one of the consultants who is called mr Ellard and he is such a lovely man. The staff there are great and they have a good name. Me and dh have no children. I had a ectopic in Jan and another one 2 days ago so now i have no tubes and IVF is our only chance of becoming parents.
I am still raw but when i have healed and lost more weight, we are going to get our names on the list. How long did u have to wait? i would love to know how u get on.
I too am scared at the thought of all the meds and invasive treatment, but this is the only chance we will ever have at having our own biological child so we have to try.
We are hoping to try a cycle next spring/summer as i have been through so much the past 6mths, i need to get myself together again and accept what has happened to me.
You are not alone. I am not on the boards much as im too depressed at the moment but PM me anytime and i wish u the best of luck xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

so sorry for you losses xxxxxx

im at the women's hospital. my consultant is Dr Lewis-Jones he is lovely. he was able to answer all the questions my husband and i had. i found all the staff very helpful. We also had to have ICSI because we have to use donor sperm which was a little hard on hubby when we first found out.

MY TREATMENTS SO FAR
i had ICSI may/June 09 bfn
frozen embryo transfer sept 09 bfp but had early miscarrige
frozen embryo transfer july 10 i test on friday to see if it has worked but if not i hope to start a fresh cycle in a few months time.

i didnt have many side effects off the drugs but every1 is different. when down regging i just had hot flushes and headaches then when i started the stimming i got bloating and ovary discomfort but nothing painful. i was a little sore after EC but painkillers did ease it and didnt feel a thing with the transfer even though i was still sore from egg collection.

i do have to say the only complaint is there phones. a few times (not every time) ive been trying to get in touch with someone for over half an hour with no luck but you do get someone in the end. so if you have that problem please keep trying

if you have any other question please ask i will answer them if i can :hugs::kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Anita.
Please keep us updated with how its goes. I will have TONS of questions in a few mths time! lol. How long did u wait on the list to get treatment? xxx


----------



## wrightywales

i was on the waiting list for 2 years. we had totally forgot till we had a letter through the door for the information evening


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely ladys and thanks for your replys

African Queen......I am sorry about your losses hun,it must be very difficult for you at the moment and in the future hun,keep trying hun and you ll have your baby in your arms.....thats what I keep telling myself after my losses.
I know all about the weightloss for treatment,I have always been overweight until I knew loosing weight was a must if I wanted treatment ...... its funny I always wanted to be thin and now I am fairly thin it just dosent matter to me as long as treatment goes well. This was a huge incentive though..... 
Spring/Summer I will be having my fingers and toes crossed for you hun. Like you I dont seem to be on here a great deal as I am still quite down but hopefully icsi will help lift my mood or not!
I will PM you soon just to see how things are hun
hugs
Nat x

Wrightwales........wow you have already been through quite a bit hun,so sorry to hear about your loss hun. I have seen a Mr Kingsland who was nice but very thorough.We saw a nurse who was in a foul mood after a long journey into work,everything was very rush rush.......Its literally taken 6 weeks from them recieving my referal letter from my local hospital. I am gob smacked how quick its all gone,thats shocking you had to wait as long as you did...........do you know why that was?
I am going in next week to pick meds up and for the nurse to show OH how to inject me,did you inject your self?
I am starting down reg on 1st August,very nervous as I will be on my holidays in Greece when I start....i just hope i dont have any side effects whilst over there.
How long did they keep you on the Brusilin? I have got my fingers and toes crossed for Friday hun,hope all goes well


Keep me updated as I would love to know how you are both getting on
hugs
Nat x


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls how are you all just want to say good luck to you all and i am under mr kings-land he is a great man and lovely to speak to if i don't get Cort this month i will be going back to see him to see what is next he has already sejested ivf but i want to try iui 1st xxxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm only under going tests atm but my OH's FS is Lewis-Jones and he's really nice O:)

I can't remember what mine is called, he's Eygptian and I don't really like him. . . 
I can't really understand him and I just didn't feel comfortable with him.

Good Luck with everything hun O:)

xx


----------



## wrightywales

not sure why it was so long never really thought to ask but once we had the letter everything happened quite quick apart from me being ill for 3 months which put us back a bit but cant do much about that. 

yes i did inject myself. hubby has a needle phobia so no chance of him doing it he would of had his eyes closed or be flat out on the floor lol

i was on buserelin for 31 day and and on day 19 i started on menopur for the last 12 days. i got 23 eggs only 14 were mature but got 11 embryos. in total ive had 6 transfered and the rest didnt make it


----------



## africaqueen

Best of luck for testing Wrighty! pray it has worked for u x

Nat- Keep in touch and let me know how u get on, wishing u all the best x

xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

I am too currently doing IVF at LWH. I started IVF last June, I had EC in the August which collected 27 eggs, 23 fertilised, due to collecting so many treatment was cancelled for 3 months.

Started again in November, had ET 15 Jan and has m/c on 02 Feb.

Started again 10 June, I am on day 36 of a med fet, I have 14 frostes and they are being thawed 26th July and ET will be one day that week.

In LWH I find most of the Staff very helpful and friendly.

Look forward to chatting.

Georgina x


----------



## natp18

Georginaa said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am too currently doing IVF at LWH. I started IVF last June, I had EC in the August which collected 27 eggs, 23 fertilised, due to collecting so many treatment was cancelled for 3 months.
> 
> Started again in November, had ET 15 Jan and has m/c on 02 Feb.
> 
> Started again 10 June, I am on day 36 of a med fet, I have 14 frostes and they are being thawed 26th July and ET will be one day that week.
> 
> In LWH I find most of the Staff very helpful and friendly.
> 
> Look forward to chatting.
> 
> Georgina x

Hi Georgina

OMG I have heard about cycles being cancelled for different reasons,but why did they cancell when you responded really well? sorry I find all this very confusing .....really sorry you have suffered this delay.
Sorry to see your losses hun,I guess that was and probably is still hard for you.
I have my fingers and toes crossed for the 26th Hun

hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

caz & bob said:


> hiya girls how are you all just want to say good luck to you all and i am under mr kings-land he is a great man and lovely to speak to if i don't get Cort this month i will be going back to see him to see what is next he has already sejested ivf but i want to try iui 1st xxxxxx

Hi Hun

Fingers and toes crossed for this month. Yes I found Mr Kingsland down to earth.Is there any reason you want to try iui 1st?

hugs Nat x


----------



## natp18

maaybe2010 said:


> I'm only under going tests atm but my OH's FS is Lewis-Jones and he's really nice O:)
> 
> I can't remember what mine is called, he's Eygptian and I don't really like him. . .
> I can't really understand him and I just didn't feel comfortable with him.
> 
> Good Luck with everything hun O:)
> 
> xx

Hi Hun

There is nothing worse when you dont feel right with a doctor and more so when you cant understand them.....how frustrating,why dont you ask to see another Doc hun. Keep us updated and hope all goes well with the tests
hugs
nat x


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun O:)

OH has his appointment on Monday so I might ask then if I can get changed over to him that way I don't have to go with mine and we'll be under the same person which I think makes more sense! lol

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Have any of you looked into having IVM rather than traditional IVF?? I have read up on it and im not sure how many clinics offer this, but as it involves no drugs it is virtually risk free and has a 40% success rate. I am going to be asking for this. Saves any worry of OHSS etc and works as well, if not better. It is much cheaper to do too xxx


----------



## bugs

I am currently on my 2 week wait after having 2 8 cell embryo's put back on the 8th July at the LWH, I wouldn't worry too much about your consultant. I had Mr Kingsland and paid £175 for 1st consultation and £105 for 2nd consultation but whilst undergoing treatment I have not seen him since !!! I have found the womens to be not very good at providing information about what to expect from one step to the next. The nurses are great but i have got all of my guidance from my acupunturist who is amazing and from doing my own research !! 

My other problem I had was I was told it was my choice if I wanted 1 or 2 embies put back but on the day the embryologist refused to put 2 back coz they were of good quality and bacause of my age (i'm 28) so after a heated debate i was not backing down that I wanted 2 putting back and she agreed and stormed out of the room. So ladies please remember it is your decision and don't be pushed into something you may regret later.


----------



## mandymoo

hi everyone i have an app. for tue in the womens hospital liverpool. i am from liverpool but have been living in ireland for 8 years. i have been under a fertilitly clinic in ireland had all the test done an i have no eggs!! had cancer as a child an the cemo killed them off. they dont do egg donation in ireland so have to come home to have it. was just wondering has anyone been thro this an what have i to excpect??


----------



## africaqueen

Mandy- i am so sorry to hear about that. Egg donation is a wonderful thing and the women that donate are amazing, as is your strength to not let anything stop u being a mother  I dnt know anything about that, but wanted to wish u the best of luck and i hope it works first time for u xxx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> Have any of you looked into having IVM rather than traditional IVF?? I have read up on it and im not sure how many clinics offer this, but as it involves no drugs it is virtually risk free and has a 40% success rate. I am going to be asking for this. Saves any worry of OHSS etc and works as well, if not better. It is much cheaper to do too xxx

Thanks for the info,looks very promising
hugs
nat x


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> I am currently on my 2 week wait after having 2 8 cell embryo's put back on the 8th July at the LWH, I wouldn't worry too much about your consultant. I had Mr Kingsland and paid £175 for 1st consultation and £105 for 2nd consultation but whilst undergoing treatment I have not seen him since !!! I have found the womens to be not very good at providing information about what to expect from one step to the next. The nurses are great but i have got all of my guidance from my acupunturist who is amazing and from doing my own research !!
> 
> My other problem I had was I was told it was my choice if I wanted 1 or 2 embies put back but on the day the embryologist refused to put 2 back coz they were of good quality and bacause of my age (i'm 28) so after a heated debate i was not backing down that I wanted 2 putting back and she agreed and stormed out of the room. So ladies please remember it is your decision and don't be pushed into something you may regret later.

Hi Hun

Good on you for sticking up for your rights with the embrologist,has she got short blonde hair as I have met her and found her very forceful in her opinions......

Could you give me some info on acupunture pls,I have heard its good whilst going through treatment,but not sure why lol

Pls keep us updated after the 2 ww ,i have my fingers crossed for you hun

good luck

hugs
nat x


----------



## natp18

mandymoo said:


> hi everyone i have an app. for tue in the womens hospital liverpool. i am from liverpool but have been living in ireland for 8 years. i have been under a fertilitly clinic in ireland had all the test done an i have no eggs!! had cancer as a child an the cemo killed them off. they dont do egg donation in ireland so have to come home to have it. was just wondering has anyone been thro this an what have i to excpect??

Hi Hun

so sorry to read your situation sweet. I was in LWH on tuesday afternoon at the Hewitt Centre. I dont know alot about egg donation,I apparently have good egg reserves but have poor ovulation and OH has dodgy sperm.....I did offer my eggs for other women after my treatment is done but they refused them...due to genetic issues.....gutted as I would love to help other women 

Anyway keep us updated

And good luck 

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## serendippy

africaqueen said:


> Hi Nat.
> Firstly, i am so very sorry for your losses.
> I can not comment on the women's much, but i do know one of the consultants who is called mr Ellard and he is such a lovely man. The staff there are great and they have a good name. Me and dh have no children. I had a ectopic in Jan and another one 2 days ago so now i have no tubes and IVF is our only chance of becoming parents.
> I am still raw but when i have healed and lost more weight, we are going to get our names on the list. How long did u have to wait? i would love to know how u get on.
> I too am scared at the thought of all the meds and invasive treatment, but this is the only chance we will ever have at having our own biological child so we have to try.
> We are hoping to try a cycle next spring/summer as i have been through so much the past 6mths, i need to get myself together again and accept what has happened to me.
> You are not alone. I am not on the boards much as im too depressed at the moment but PM me anytime and i wish u the best of luck xxx

My consultant is Mr Ellard lol, loverly guy he is.
Im not at the womens as im at Arrowe park on the wirral but just wanted to wish u all the best of luck xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Serendippy 

We have our initial appt at Arrowe park aswell, an then will be referred to the LWH for IVF next year. Are u still undergoing tests or are you going to be starting IVF? Yes Mr Ellard is a really nice guy. Puts u at ease  Just noticed u had a hsg done in june? i had one of those a few yrs back and omg how painful is it?! i couldnt believe it. xxx


----------



## Loren

i seen that the thread was called liverpool womens.... and ive red wat you ladies have written and u no what, u all r truely inspirational really u r!!!! i have the most respect 4 u girls, what you hav to go thru but ur still ther 4 every1 else!!i am so sorry u have to go thru this and so sorry 4 ur losses!!! i hope the ladies on the lists arent waiting too long and the the girls who r having treatment as we speak and when the others get thers i hope to god you get your sticky bean!!!i really doo wish all of u the stickiest luck in the world!!xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Awww thank u Loren, and congrats on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks Natp18, I think she had dark hair but she was just so rude and what should have been an amazing moment felt slightly strained but who cares coz i got my POSITIVE result yesterday Yay !!!! I'm trying not to get to excited at the moment coz I've been bleeding since Monday not heavy but enough to be shitting myself !!! The womens won't do bloods so the 2 week wait now turns into a 3 week wait till the 11th August for my scan. 

Anyways as for the acupuncture I go and see a woman called Jackie Fairweather in West Kirkby, I started having one session every 2 weeks about 4 months before starting treatment (this is my 1st cycle) and I then went once a week during treatment. I don't know if the acupuncture itself makes a difference but I do feel very relaxed and i've actually never felt healthier. Jackie concentrates on the other area's of your life emotional and physical so it does feel like an hour long counselling session, Jackie has been amazing throughout my treatment if I have any questions she's always on hand to answer then and is an incredible support so if you can find a good therapist (you can google Jackie) I would say go for it nothing ventured nothing gained and all that. 

One other bit of advice I would advise anyone to wait until the proper test date before POAS because I tested 2 days early and then because I was bleeding spent the next 2 days so confused and convincing myself it was a chemical pregnancy and it was 2 days of drama I just did not need to put myself through !!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs, HUGE congrats!! omg u must be over the moon. I hope the bleeding stops and u get some peace of mind at your scan. I will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

whooooop bugs congrats hun xxxxxxx


----------



## serendippy

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Serendippy
> 
> We have our initial appt at Arrowe park aswell, an then will be referred to the LWH for IVF next year. Are u still undergoing tests or are you going to be starting IVF? Yes Mr Ellard is a really nice guy. Puts u at ease  Just noticed u had a hsg done in june? i had one of those a few yrs back and omg how painful is it?! i couldnt believe it. xxx

Hiya hun

Yeh my HSG was rather painful lol, she cudnt find me tubes at first on the screen..i was being pumped with loads of dye. The more she was wriggling the scope around inside the worse it got lol. It took twice as long as it normally does but at least i was all clear.
Ive had my tests and just waiting on results of my OH's SA. Then itll be back to see Mr Ellard to see what to do next.
We are not elidgible for IVF on the NHS cos im too old, so we will prob have to pay for a cycle. Im a bit scared about that cos its such a lot of money on summit that might not even work. Its summit to discuss with the FS really.

Good luck with urs hun xxxxx


----------



## serendippy

Loren said:


> i seen that the thread was called liverpool womens.... and ive red wat you ladies have written and u no what, u all r truely inspirational really u r!!!! i have the most respect 4 u girls, what you hav to go thru but ur still ther 4 every1 else!!i am so sorry u have to go thru this and so sorry 4 ur losses!!! i hope the ladies on the lists arent waiting too long and the the girls who r having treatment as we speak and when the others get thers i hope to god you get your sticky bean!!!i really doo wish all of u the stickiest luck in the world!!xxxxxxxx :hugs:


Aww thats so sweet, thank u and congrats on ur pregnancy xxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Serendippy.
That is a shame u are not entitled for ivf on the nhs :-(
You should look into having IVM as it costs around £1800 per cycle so almost half the price of ivf. Depends on a few factors if u would be eligible or not tho. Not sure what the criteria but deffo worth looking into, and u never know, u might get caught naturally. My mum an dad ttc for 10yrs before having me and my mum was told she could not have kids so they were wrong there! as long as there are clear tubes, all it takes is one decent egg and 1 sperm an ur there ;-)

xxx


----------



## serendippy

What is IVM? ive not heard of that?


----------



## africaqueen

serendippy said:


> What is IVM? ive not heard of that?

It is Invitro maturation. They take the eggs straight away and then mature them in the lab, so no need for drugs and makes process a lot cheaper xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks ladies, Well the bleeding has finally stopped and from the other forums I think bleeding is quite common especially after IVF probably coz of all the pessaries. But at least now I can enjoy my :bfp:. 

Good Luck with your treatments ladies as I said in my last post the nurses are great at the women's I just don't think they provide enough information and what to expect. I think thats why a lot of people use forums because it's good to speak to people who've actually experienced it 1st hand. So i'd be glad to share my experiences if anyone's got any questions :dust:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your well.
i tested last week and got a bfn but as im now 8 days late thought i better test again and got my :bfp: really cant believe it. im still shaking. im thinking maybe late implantation. ive got a few symptoms that started 3 days ago i have sore (.)(.)s and been having a little bit of sickness but nothing bad but OMG i really cant believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: got a scan booked for 10th august but its early days 

pic not great as its on my mobile phone
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/wrighty-02/Bfp1-1.jpg

wishing you all the best of luck xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Omg Wrighty a HUGE congrats!! and im so glad the bleeding has stopped Bugs!! woop woop, 2 bfps off this thread already! soooo promising!! Wishing u both a ton of luck and im actually starting to feel a lil excited about trying IVF next year now  xxx


----------



## serendippy

africaqueen said:


> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> What is IVM? ive not heard of that?
> 
> It is Invitro maturation. They take the eggs straight away and then mature them in the lab, so no need for drugs and makes process a lot cheaper xxxClick to expand...

Oooo ill have to have a look into that, will ask my consultant at next visit.

Thanks Africaqueen and good luck with ur IVF xxx


----------



## serendippy

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your well.
> i tested last week and got a bfn but as im now 8 days late thought i better test again and got my :bfp: really cant believe it. im still shaking. im thinking maybe late implantation. ive got a few symptoms that started 3 days ago i have sore (.)(.)s and been having a little bit of sickness but nothing bad but OMG i really cant believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: got a scan booked for 10th august but its early days
> 
> pic not great as its on my mobile phone
> https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/wrighty-02/Bfp1-1.jpg
> 
> wishing you all the best of luck xxxxxx

Awww now thats put a big smile on my face today when i read that.
Huge congrats to u xxxxx


----------



## sazzle80

Hello 

This is my first post, me and my hubby got told at our local hospital last week we have a very low chance of conceiving naturally due to his low sperm count. We have now been referred to liverpool. We were told we would need to pay for any treatments we need as my hubby has 2 teenage kids from a previous relationship - i just wondered if anyone knew how long it usually takes from being referred to getting treatments started and do you have to pay all the costs up front?

We've previously been TTC for 2.5 years. I feel really stupid that i assumed everything would be ok as my hubby had kids and now wish i'd started to put some cash aside in case this happened. I'm really worried about trying to get the money together and i've read up on the ivf procedure (as our local doctor thiks this could be the best option for us) and now i'm completely freaked out about that as well. 

I'd appreciate any information you can give me please?  

Thank you


----------



## bugs

Hi Sazzle80, We had to pay because of the same thing my partner has kids already, We are very lucky that my parents have paid for our treatment and are about to pay for the 2nd go. From when we were referred it took a couple of months to get appointment but as soon as we knew it was going to be self funded IVF everything moved fairly quickly but you have to pay for each appointment before you have it for the meds before you pick them up and for the cycle before you start the meds so they want the money up front. The price list is on the womens website so you can download it, Ours totalled about £4500 but won't be as much for round 2 coz we won't have to pay for the pre treatment tests it's expensive but I try to think of it as a small price to pay xxxx


----------



## Oneday

Hi anyone looking for private treatment should try MFS manchester fertility services where i went. It is actually a private clinic so you WILL be treated like a private patient no nhs. Consultation was £165, ivf £2850 and drugs £800 bearing in mind i was given the highest dose so in total we paid less than 4k and i would highly recommend them. Also they accepted all the blood tests and investigations we had done on the NHS. Good Luck guys x


----------



## serendippy

Just wanted to update..i got a BFP this morning on a super drug at 11DPO. Its very faint and had to take test apart to get a better look lol, but its there. Will confrm with a digi over weekend. In a state of shock at the mo but very estatic lol.

Good luck girls xxxxx


----------



## Oneday

serendippy said:


> Just wanted to update..i got a BFP this morning on a super drug at 11DPO. Its very faint and had to take test apart to get a better look lol, but its there. Will confrm with a digi over weekend. In a state of shock at the mo but very estatic lol.
> 
> Good luck girls xxxxx

Wow that's fantastic congratulations x


----------



## maaybe2010

serendippy said:


> Just wanted to update..i got a BFP this morning on a super drug at 11DPO. Its very faint and had to take test apart to get a better look lol, but its there. Will confrm with a digi over weekend. In a state of shock at the mo but very estatic lol.
> 
> Good luck girls xxxxx

Congratulations hun!!! :dance:

x x x x x


----------



## serendippy

Thanks girls xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Omg Serendippy! what did i tell u?! I am sooo happy for u hun!
Please keep us updated and im sending u a ton of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## wrightywales

serendippy said:


> Just wanted to update..i got a BFP this morning on a super drug at 11DPO. Its very faint and had to take test apart to get a better look lol, but its there. Will confrm with a digi over weekend. In a state of shock at the mo but very estatic lol.
> 
> Good luck girls xxxxx

congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

i thought i had posted on here but obviously not. i started bleeding the monday after my bfp and lost my little bean :cry: i am feeling a little more positive now. phoned liverpool up and i have to phone up on the first day of my next cycle to make arrangements for my last icsi cycle hope i dont have to wait to long but am looking forward to getting started


good luck all :dust: xxxx


----------



## serendippy

africaqueen said:


> Omg Serendippy! what did i tell u?! I am sooo happy for u hun!
> Please keep us updated and im sending u a ton of sticky vibes xxx

Hehe thanks and i will do. Hope ur ok xxxx


----------



## serendippy

wrightywales said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i thought i had posted on here but obviously not. i started bleeding the monday after my bfp and lost my little bean :cry: i am feeling a little more positive now. phoned liverpool up and i have to phone up on the first day of my next cycle to make arrangements for my last icsi cycle hope i dont have to wait to long but am looking forward to getting started
> 
> 
> good luck all :dust: xxxx


So sorry to read that...i really hope this next one will be the one for u. Good luck hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## bugs

congratulations serendippy thats really fab news xxxx
Wrightywales at least you know that it can work you just need a proper sticky one lot's of luck for next time xxxx

well i've ended up back in hospital with a water infection, i really was in agony yesterday but feel better today although i desperatly need to have a no 2 sorry tmi, they think my bowel is putting pressure on my bladder. i think this pregnancy lark will be easy compared to all this lol xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty- I am so sorry for your loss. Sending u a ton of sticky vibes for your next ICSI x

Bugs- sorry to hear u have been ill. Hope u start recovering soon x

Serendippy- How r u feeling? hope all is well x

I am fine, just need to get my BMI down below 30(its 34.9 now) and then we can get on the IVF waiting list. Nurse said it only takes around 4mths so hopefully we can start in the spring next year after our holiday  

xxx


----------



## sazzle80

Hi Bugs, 

Thanks for the information i'm really gratful to have an idea of whats coming up, the doctor had said it would be aroung £4k - i guess we best tighten our belts even more if it a tad more. How did you cope with the procedures? 

i saw an advert on the net advertising free ivf in london if you donate eggs - has anyone ever tried this sort of thing?

Thanks


----------



## caz & bob

i was thinking thats sazz because if my fs wants me have ivf next i was thinking off doing that xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Personally i could never donate my eggs, as i couldnt cope with the thought that there was a biological child of mine out there that i would never see or have any part in his/her's life... I think the women who do donate are amazing to give that gift to someone xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i was thinking the same really but if it helps me and someone else who wants a baby and helps the cost of ivf xxxx


----------



## bugs

i was originally going to go down the donating route for money reasons but my gp advised if you can afford it without first it's probably best and i'm so gad we did. my meds were perfect the scans showed my folicles were cooking nicely and they removed 17 folicles so we were delighted i then got the dreaded phonecall 9 were too immature and only 5 had divided on transfer day we got 2 really good 8 cells which were put back and the other 3 did not make it to blasto stage so no frosties. so not to scare or put anyone off coz i'm not sure out of them 5 how many i would have had to donate but it's extra pressure that you really don't need. i am going to donate eggs when i've had a baby but not before. you only have a limited amount and i'm using all of mine on me. sorry if thats going on but i'm on a hospital ward on my own and i think it's really important to hear other experiences xxxxx


----------



## bugs

forgot to say it's not just london i think most private clinics offer the same service xx


----------



## sazzle80

I guess i hadn't really thought it through properly, i just felt i had to do something when we found out it was going to happen naturally so i spent hours on the net reading up on things. i think i'll wait until my consultation and decide where to go from there. I'm just so glad i've found this site though, i felt completely alone and out of my depth last week and the stuff i was reading all seemed a bit negative, plus my hubby bottles things up and i'm the opposite - i want to talk about everything and find out as much as i can you lot are going to be sick of me he he x


----------



## Oneday

I think bugs its right it really is a lottery. We got 11 eggs 9 fertilised by day 3 we only had 4 left we had the best 2 out back both grade A 8 cells.On day 5 the other 2 weren't good enough to freeze , luckily one did stick and we got our bfp but what i am trying to say is from 11 we got 1 iyswim. I think you would be forever thinking if someone else has your child. The flip side is that child can come i find you when they are 18 and its not always a good thing. However had i have had a lot of frozen embryos that i wouldn't be using i would have considered donating them to help another couple.


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

Sorry not posted on here for a while.....things have been a bit manic with starting my down reg injections and going away. Plus had a bit of a low spot when some jerk pinched my bag from my car whilst visiting my daughters grave,more gutted because her pictures that I have carried around since loosing her was in my bag too.Just upsets me that people have the cheek to steal from a cemetry of all places.

I am so sorry to read your losses and very happy to see some BFP...

I am currently on day 10 of down reg injections,my tummy looks like a bruised pin cussion,but OH has done a fab job of injecting me so far.....I dont thinking having injections is gonna be something I ever get use too.

As for my weight,I am back on a strict low carb diet to keep my BMI below 30.Went to Greece for a week and gained a stone.....I was gutted as I get so scared as the hospital can stop my treatment at any point if I go over a BMI of 30.

I dont seem to be experiencing any side effects at all from the injections,which worrys me as I am concerned if they are even having any effect.

I have to go for my baseline scan next week 17th Aug,very nervous about that.

What I would say is my mood swings have got better since starting down regging,we actually expected them to get worse. I dont know if its because the stress of trying to get IVF has gone away somewhat because I have started treatment.....

Hope your all as well as can be 

hugs and baby dust all your way

Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Nat, i am sorry you got your bag and pictures stolen. Some terrible people about!
You will always have your memories and nobody can take those hun xx
Glad u are finding the down regging ok. That is the part i take issue with really.
I think it seems extreme to put our bodies through effectively the "menopause" for a few wks but i guess if it works and jolts our ovaries into producing tons of eggs later on, its worth it  I am not looking forward to the needles but like us all, im just gonna grin and bear it. lol. Wishing u all the best. xxx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> Nat, i am sorry you got your bag and pictures stolen. Some terrible people about!
> You will always have your memories and nobody can take those hun xx
> Glad u are finding the down regging ok. That is the part i take issue with really.
> I think it seems extreme to put our bodies through effectively the "menopause" for a few wks but i guess if it works and jolts our ovaries into producing tons of eggs later on, its worth it  I am not looking forward to the needles but like us all, im just gonna grin and bear it. lol. Wishing u all the best. xxx

Hi Hun

Thanks

I know its so random putting us into menopaus,I understand to a degrea why but it contradicts nature for me ,but then again many would argue IVF is playing with nature......but who cares if it gives us babys....I see it has natures helping hand

How is the weight loss going hun,did I read ya BMI is 34 now.....nearly there hun

Its such a nightmare trying to loose weight during this hell of loss and fertility issues.I am back on low carb dieting as its the only thing that works and works quick......what are you on diet wise?
I am meant to be gyming it too but just cant be bothered as OH has lost all motivation and I hate going to the gym on my own....must carry it on though as I am approaching the 30BMI since my holiday arghhhh

Hope your well and I hope your Dr gets you on the IVF waiting list asap

hugs
Nat x


----------



## maaybe2010

I just posted this - 

The Liverpool Women's X-Ray department phone number?
I have 0151 702 4453 but *ALWAYS* get the answering machine!

I need to find out if I can have a HSG since I had my MC nearly two months ago, I just rang my FS secetary for the *FIFTH* time since she was _meant_ to check (TWO MONTHS AGO AFTER THE MC!!) and she directed me to someone's answering machine!!! That woman is such a b*tch!!!! :growlmad:

I'm gona see if I can get hold of them myself and sort it out if not I might have to physically gp to the hospital to sort it out :cry:
Last time she told me that if I can't have the HSG then I have to cancell my appointment on the 31st. . . . 
I don't know if it's been cancelled or not :wacko:

Sorry about the rant!! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

here hun this is the main switch board number 0151 708 9988 xxxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun!

I managed to get everything sorted :) :dance:

x x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good i no its a pain to get threw xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

natp18 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Nat, i am sorry you got your bag and pictures stolen. Some terrible people about!
> You will always have your memories and nobody can take those hun xx
> Glad u are finding the down regging ok. That is the part i take issue with really.
> I think it seems extreme to put our bodies through effectively the "menopause" for a few wks but i guess if it works and jolts our ovaries into producing tons of eggs later on, its worth it  I am not looking forward to the needles but like us all, im just gonna grin and bear it. lol. Wishing u all the best. xxx
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I know its so random putting us into menopaus,I understand to a degrea why but it contradicts nature for me ,but then again many would argue IVF is playing with nature......but who cares if it gives us babys....I see it has natures helping hand
> 
> How is the weight loss going hun,did I read ya BMI is 34 now.....nearly there hun
> 
> Its such a nightmare trying to loose weight during this hell of loss and fertility issues.I am back on low carb dieting as its the only thing that works and works quick......what are you on diet wise?
> I am meant to be gyming it too but just cant be bothered as OH has lost all motivation and I hate going to the gym on my own....must carry it on though as I am approaching the 30BMI since my holiday arghhhh
> 
> Hope your well and I hope your Dr gets you on the IVF waiting list asap
> 
> hugs
> Nat xClick to expand...

Hiya hun 
Yes i agree with u that it's soooo hard to stick to a diet when u are feeling as sad as we are, but if it gets us our babies, it is all worth everything 
Yep my bmi is 34 now and i worked out i need to lose a further 2.5 stone to get it under 30, so still a way to go but im confident i will have done that by Christmas and then we can hopefully have the IVF in may/June 2011:happydance: I am so scared if it dosent work with the 2 free go's as we would be hard pressed to afford a cycle ourselves next yr... just have to hope and pray it works for us. I am doing slimming world and its working great for me. I do the extra easy plan and can still have treats etc so im hoping to be around 11 stones when we come to start our 1st cycle.
It is taking serious wilpower tho! How are u feeling?

xxx


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> Thanks Natp18, I think she had dark hair but she was just so rude and what should have been an amazing moment felt slightly strained but who cares coz i got my POSITIVE result yesterday Yay !!!! I'm trying not to get to excited at the moment coz I've been bleeding since Monday not heavy but enough to be shitting myself !!! The womens won't do bloods so the 2 week wait now turns into a 3 week wait till the 11th August for my scan.
> 
> Anyways as for the acupuncture I go and see a woman called Jackie Fairweather in West Kirkby, I started having one session every 2 weeks about 4 months before starting treatment (this is my 1st cycle) and I then went once a week during treatment. I don't know if the acupuncture itself makes a difference but I do feel very relaxed and i've actually never felt healthier. Jackie concentrates on the other area's of your life emotional and physical so it does feel like an hour long counselling session, Jackie has been amazing throughout my treatment if I have any questions she's always on hand to answer then and is an incredible support so if you can find a good therapist (you can google Jackie) I would say go for it nothing ventured nothing gained and all that.
> 
> One other bit of advice I would advise anyone to wait until the proper test date before POAS because I tested 2 days early and then because I was bleeding spent the next 2 days so confused and convincing myself it was a chemical pregnancy and it was 2 days of drama I just did not need to put myself through !!!!

Hi Hun

How are you going? Well I hoope. I tried to call Jackie but she is proving hard to get hold of lol...do you know if she is on holiday as her mobile is ringing in a foreign ring. Decided def wanna give acupunture a go...where do they pop the pins? 
Still down regging at the mo but back at Liverpool on 17th for my baseline scan.....not sure when I'll go back after that. I was reading on another thread that when they were on stimms they went back every other day, did you withliverpool? 

Sorry for all the questions Hun and hope your feeling better

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## bugs

Hi NatP18 Jackie is on holiday at the moment, I think she is back on Monday. When I was on the stimms i went for a scan on day 7 and then again on day 9 which was a Friday I then had my egg collection on the Monday, so they don't monitor you that close really. You must be so excited your nearly there, I can't wait to get started again I was going to wait till after Xmas but don't think I can wait that long xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Has anyone read 'The complete guide to IVF' By Kate Brian? i got a copy yesterday fro the library and started reading it last night. It is FAB! Explains every part of IVF inc emotions and behind the scenes what really goes on.

Hope we are all doing ok? Serendippy- sorry to see that your on cd6 :-( at least now u know u can get pregnant and chemical pregnancies are very common xxx


----------



## KJMM

I hope you don't mind me posting on this thread ... I have been pointed here as am interested in talking about donor eggs.

Is anyone going through this or about to. This is now the only option for me and my DH after 2 missed miscarriages and a failed go at IVF. 

Thanks, KMor


----------



## serendippy

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Has anyone read 'The complete guide to IVF' By Kate Brian? i got a copy yesterday fro the library and started reading it last night. It is FAB! Explains every part of IVF inc emotions and behind the scenes what really goes on.
> 
> Hope we are all doing ok? Serendippy- sorry to see that your on cd6 :-( at least now u know u can get pregnant and chemical pregnancies are very common xxx


Hiya hun, yeh im quite relieved that i can actually get pregnant cos ive had 12 months of no BFP's whatsoever. Onwards and upwards as they say lol x


----------



## africaqueen

serendippy said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> 
> Has anyone read 'The complete guide to IVF' By Kate Brian? i got a copy yesterday fro the library and started reading it last night. It is FAB! Explains every part of IVF inc emotions and behind the scenes what really goes on.
> 
> Hope we are all doing ok? Serendippy- sorry to see that your on cd6 :-( at least now u know u can get pregnant and chemical pregnancies are very common xxx
> 
> 
> Hiya hun, yeh im quite relieved that i can actually get pregnant cos ive had 12 months of no BFP's whatsoever. Onwards and upwards as they say lol xClick to expand...

That's the spirit hun! glad u are feeling positive x

KJMM- Welcome to the thread  i don't know much about egg donation but are you sure this is your only option? lots of women have 2 mc's and a failed IVF cycle and still go on to have biological babies... have they given you a reason for advising this as your next step? xxx


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> Hi NatP18 Jackie is on holiday at the moment, I think she is back on Monday. When I was on the stimms i went for a scan on day 7 and then again on day 9 which was a Friday I then had my egg collection on the Monday, so they don't monitor you that close really. You must be so excited your nearly there, I can't wait to get started again I was going to wait till after Xmas but don't think I can wait that long xxx

Hi Bugs

Thanks Hun

I actually saw Jackie yesterday,had my 1st session and had my baseline scan at LWH before my session.I slept all night the acupunture really chilled me out.
My baseline scan was a nightmare as I was on my AF yuk!! but they said everything looked good and to start my menopour on Thursday. I think iam on a low dosage of 2 vials aday,just wondered what you other ladys are on????
I now have to go back for a scan next Wednesday and Friday and then hopefully egg collection on bank holiday monday......................thats if all goes to plan because nothing ever does with me lol.
How are you hun? You feeling any better hun? Have you decided if you wanna try again before xmas hun? sorry get me with all the questions lol Hope your well xxx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Has anyone read 'The complete guide to IVF' By Kate Brian? i got a copy yesterday fro the library and started reading it last night. It is FAB! Explains every part of IVF inc emotions and behind the scenes what really goes on.
> 
> Hope we are all doing ok? Serendippy- sorry to see that your on cd6 :-( at least now u know u can get pregnant and chemical pregnancies are very common xxx

Thanks Hun ,Ill have a look out for that book..how are you? xx


----------



## natp18

serendippy said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> 
> Has anyone read 'The complete guide to IVF' By Kate Brian? i got a copy yesterday fro the library and started reading it last night. It is FAB! Explains every part of IVF inc emotions and behind the scenes what really goes on.
> 
> Hope we are all doing ok? Serendippy- sorry to see that your on cd6 :-( at least now u know u can get pregnant and chemical pregnancies are very common xxx
> 
> 
> Hiya hun, yeh im quite relieved that i can actually get pregnant cos ive had 12 months of no BFP's whatsoever. Onwards and upwards as they say lol xClick to expand...

Sorry to hear that hun

hugs Nat xxx


----------



## natp18

KJMM said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting on this thread ... I have been pointed here as am interested in talking about donor eggs.
> 
> Is anyone going through this or about to. This is now the only option for me and my DH after 2 missed miscarriages and a failed go at IVF.
> 
> Thanks, KMor

Sorry to hear that hun,I dont know alot about egg donors,but i have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## africaqueen

natp18 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> 
> Has anyone read 'The complete guide to IVF' By Kate Brian? i got a copy yesterday fro the library and started reading it last night. It is FAB! Explains every part of IVF inc emotions and behind the scenes what really goes on.
> 
> Hope we are all doing ok? Serendippy- sorry to see that your on cd6 :-( at least now u know u can get pregnant and chemical pregnancies are very common xxx
> 
> Thanks Hun ,Ill have a look out for that book..how are you? xxClick to expand...

Awww sounds like its all systems go for you hun!:happydance:
Do they give a general or sedation for the egg collection at the LWH?
I am actually doing really well this wk. Had 2 lots of fab news today! my dh passed his driving test and i got a call to say i got the job i went for and i start full time at the end of the mth!:happydance: I am sooo happy right now and so glad to be working. It will help take my mind off things a lot and also the extra cash will be very welcome. lol. 

How u feeling? xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi Natp18, Glad you got to see Jackie she is great and as the time goes on she becomes more like a friend and a counsellor all rolled into one. I think they started me on 3 vials of menopur but I was close to over stimulating so hopefully they will change that next time as half of my eggs were immature. We go to see Mr Kingsland on the 14th September to see when we can start again I can't wait but I think my OH would like to wait a bit longer but I don't want to i'm too impatient and the money is sitting there (My poor wedding fund is taking a beating LOL). Good luck with the stimms I felt fine on them it was just a relief to stop down regging XXXX

AfricaQueen thats fab news they say it comes in 3's :happydance:
I read that book I thought it was good probably would have been more helpful if I'd have read it before my 1st cycle but never mind.
I also got another book from the Library it's called The infertility Survival guide by Judith C Daniluk and I think it's really good, It's all about coping with fertility treatments I just can't get enough of reading about it (it's quite sad really). Good luck with the new job that will be a great way to take your mind of things and you'll be starting treatment before you know it xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Bugs  how are u doing?

When u have EC at the LWH do they give you sedation or a general? and if its sedation, can u feel anything during it? im starting to get a lil nervous of even more pain after what i have already been thru... i would go thru it tho to get our baby of course xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi hun, I'm fine just had to get another course of anti biotics for this water infection but other than that i'm raring to go xx

For the egg collection they put you to sleep, They let your OH come in with you and then once they are set up and before you go to sleep they chase him out. I didn't feel a thing and when i come round I was talking nonsense, I've heard some women say they are in pain afterwards but I felt fine I had a little nap when I got home didn't need any painkillers or anything. For me the transfer was worse coz you have to have a full bladder and they seem to take forever getting stuff ready XXX


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

how are you all doing

Africaqueen - i had sedation. dont think liverpool use a general for EC anymore. i was well away and didnt feel a thing. think i was out for about 30 mins. i was sore after but they felt like really bad AF cramps and i found it hard to stand up straight for the first day from all the prodding around they had done (they did get 23 eggs from me) but they do ease after a few days. i have heard of ladies who have had less eggs say that they were fine after no discomfort or anything so it is different for everyone. xxx

bugs - how are your feeling hun xxx

Nat - good luck with starting stims on thursday. i was also on 2 vials with my first cycle and will probably be the same this time around as it worked well for me. dont worry if it doesnt go exactly to plan as mine never did. xxx

AFM - well found out yesterday that we dont have to wait for a donor as they already have one for us :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. so just waiting for AF to show. she is due in a week and hopefully have a fresh cycle end september/october cant wait to get started. they are sending me all the forms as mine are now out of date. so wont be long and i will be on the icsi rollercoaster again. may seem strange but really cant wait to jab myself everyday think im going :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy: :haha::haha::haha::haha:

hope everyone else is ok and good luck at what ever stage you are at :dust: :hugs::hugs::kiss:xxx


----------



## bugs

Wrightywales thats great news no waiting around yay, I feel the same I can't wait to get started i'm even more anxious coz one of my friends is starting her 1st IVF in the next few weeks and i'm so jealous Ha Ha. I feel a lot better i'm finally going back to work next week but they are letting me go back part time and i'm only in for 4 days then i'm buggering of on holiday so my next appointment will be here before we know it. 

Good Luck with your meds hun xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

bugs said:


> Wrightywales thats great news no waiting around yay, I feel the same I can't wait to get started i'm even more anxious coz one of my friends is starting her 1st IVF in the next few weeks and i'm so jealous Ha Ha. I feel a lot better i'm finally going back to work next week but they are letting me go back part time and i'm only in for 4 days then i'm buggering of on holiday so my next appointment will be here before we know it.
> 
> Good Luck with your meds hun xxxx

thanks. when are you hoping to start again hun? are you going anywhere nice on your hols?


----------



## bugs

We're going to Fuertaventura it's a bit of a freebie it's my mum's friends apartment and my mum has paid for our flights so we are very lucky. I can't wait there's going to be lot's of this:munch: and this :drunk:

We're hoping to start again in October it would be towards the end of October when we started meds thats if they'll let me, I keep having lot's of dreams lately about twins so I'm taking it as a sign XXXXX


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> Hi Natp18, Glad you got to see Jackie she is great and as the time goes on she becomes more like a friend and a counsellor all rolled into one. I think they started me on 3 vials of menopur but I was close to over stimulating so hopefully they will change that next time as half of my eggs were immature. We go to see Mr Kingsland on the 14th September to see when we can start again I can't wait but I think my OH would like to wait a bit longer but I don't want to i'm too impatient and the money is sitting there (My poor wedding fund is taking a beating LOL). Good luck with the stimms I felt fine on them it was just a relief to stop down regging XXXX
> 
> AfricaQueen thats fab news they say it comes in 3's :happydance:
> I read that book I thought it was good probably would have been more helpful if I'd have read it before my 1st cycle but never mind.
> I also got another book from the Library it's called The infertility Survival guide by Judith C Daniluk and I think it's really good, It's all about coping with fertility treatments I just can't get enough of reading about it (it's quite sad really). Good luck with the new job that will be a great way to take your mind of things and you'll be starting treatment before you know it xxxx

Aww Ta hun
Yeah she was nice Jackie.
I am all confused hun ,you said half of your folicles were immature but isnt menopur meant to make them more mature? If so shouldnt you be on more vials next time?.....but then again I dont understand it all. I just thought the more menupor I was on the more mature eggs I would get but iam guessing Iam abit wrong lol.
Aww I hope all goes well on the 14th Sept and they let you start again asap,have you been told how long they usally make you wait?
Aww I am sure your OH is just wanting you to be ok,you definately had a rough time of it hun. Aww poor wedding fund,I think when we use our NHS treatment up its all gonna have to go on the credit card :cry:
When was you hoping to get married? If your paying for treatment have you ever thought about going abroad where its cheaper?
I am still on my down reg drugs as well as menopur,was that the same for you?
I am really scared about the sedation,I dont wanna wake up and feel anything,I am also scared about talking as I dont wanna waffle aload of chat ...more so about my angels as I am still very emotional about loosing her and all this treatment....so scared what my sub conscious may say...and I have read people waffle rubbish whilst there doped up.
Keep me updated hun

hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> how are you all doing
> 
> Africaqueen - i had sedation. dont think liverpool use a general for EC anymore. i was well away and didnt feel a thing. think i was out for about 30 mins. i was sore after but they felt like really bad AF cramps and i found it hard to stand up straight for the first day from all the prodding around they had done (they did get 23 eggs from me) but they do ease after a few days. i have heard of ladies who have had less eggs say that they were fine after no discomfort or anything so it is different for everyone. xxx
> 
> bugs - how are your feeling hun xxx
> 
> Nat - good luck with starting stims on thursday. i was also on 2 vials with my first cycle and will probably be the same this time around as it worked well for me. dont worry if it doesnt go exactly to plan as mine never did. xxx
> 
> AFM - well found out yesterday that we dont have to wait for a donor as they already have one for us :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. so just waiting for AF to show. she is due in a week and hopefully have a fresh cycle end september/october cant wait to get started. they are sending me all the forms as mine are now out of date. so wont be long and i will be on the icsi rollercoaster again. may seem strange but really cant wait to jab myself everyday think im going :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy: :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> hope everyone else is ok and good luck at what ever stage you are at :dust: :hugs::hugs::kiss:xxx

Aww Thanks Hun

what didnt go to plan with your treatment hun,is there any pitfalls I should be looking out for?

Sorry for asking hun,you got 23 eggs but how many embies? Why has it come to the point you need a donor now? sorry you may of told me before but my memory is shocking at the mo. I am glad you have got a donor ready to go x
Hope AF comes soon so you can get cracking on icsi 

hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> We're going to Fuertaventura it's a bit of a freebie it's my mum's friends apartment and my mum has paid for our flights so we are very lucky. I can't wait there's going to be lot's of this:munch: and this :drunk:
> 
> We're hoping to start again in October it would be towards the end of October when we started meds thats if they'll let me, I keep having lot's of dreams lately about twins so I'm taking it as a sign XXXXX

Awww have a fab time

hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

KJMM said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting on this thread ... I have been pointed here as am interested in talking about donor eggs.
> 
> Is anyone going through this or about to. This is now the only option for me and my DH after 2 missed miscarriages and a failed go at IVF.
> 
> Thanks, KMor

hello hun

Sorry dont know alot about egg donors,but I hope everything goes well and I am sure alot of the other ladys can give you info on egg donors. 
Keep us updated on your treatment hun
hugs
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> 
> Has anyone read 'The complete guide to IVF' By Kate Brian? i got a copy yesterday fro the library and started reading it last night. It is FAB! Explains every part of IVF inc emotions and behind the scenes what really goes on.
> 
> Hope we are all doing ok? Serendippy- sorry to see that your on cd6 :-( at least now u know u can get pregnant and chemical pregnancies are very common xxx
> 
> Thanks Hun ,Ill have a look out for that book..how are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww sounds like its all systems go for you hun!:happydance:
> Do they give a general or sedation for the egg collection at the LWH?
> I am actually doing really well this wk. Had 2 lots of fab news today! my dh passed his driving test and i got a call to say i got the job i went for and i start full time at the end of the mth!:happydance: I am sooo happy right now and so glad to be working. It will help take my mind off things a lot and also the extra cash will be very welcome. lol.
> 
> How u feeling? xxxClick to expand...

Yay big congrats on your new job :happydance::happydance::happydance:
what do you do? it will def keep your mind semi off things.Big congrats on ya DH he can drive you around when you get a big bump :flower:
They give you sedation at LWH but gonna try for General as I dont wanna waffle stuff whilst being semi conscious,so scared about what will come out of my mouth as I am still very emotional over loosing Lillie and scared of what my sub concious may make me say.I am also scared of waking up and remembering the pain. I have heard both are common whilst having sedation.
Yes so it seems all systems go at the mo,not enjoying the injections ,but i dont think its something you ever get use too.
How is slimming world going? I was considering it but I know as soon as I go back on carbs Ill gain it all again.

Keep me updated 
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Nat- Thank you  the job is as a call centre agent and iv done that work a lot in the past so really looking forward to it as i really enjoy chatting! lol
Slimming world is great when i stick to it! lol. Been on a biscuit an junk attack the past few days so back on it as frm 2moz  You can eat loads of carbs on it. I snack on pasta and mostly have potato or rice with my meat so its fab for me cos like a big main meal as well as snacks. Got weighed today and stayed the same as last wk, so getting my arse into gear now and wanna lose 4lb this wk hopefully  It is hard tho cos when im sad i want sweets... i think my new job will take over tho and keep me busy.

I dnt think u ever get used of injecting. my friend is diabetic and has been for 30yrs and she still does not like injecting. Its a means to a end for us though and pray we get the ultimate result for all our suffering xxx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> Nat- Thank you  the job is as a call centre agent and iv done that work a lot in the past so really looking forward to it as i really enjoy chatting! lol
> Slimming world is great when i stick to it! lol. Been on a biscuit an junk attack the past few days so back on it as frm 2moz  You can eat loads of carbs on it. I snack on pasta and mostly have potato or rice with my meat so its fab for me cos like a big main meal as well as snacks. Got weighed today and stayed the same as last wk, so getting my arse into gear now and wanna lose 4lb this wk hopefully  It is hard tho cos when im sad i want sweets... i think my new job will take over tho and keep me busy.
> 
> I dnt think u ever get used of injecting. my friend is diabetic and has been for 30yrs and she still does not like injecting. Its a means to a end for us though and pray we get the ultimate result for all our suffering xxx

Aww cool,I have done that job for the last 4 years actually longer if you include the AA but last few years been working for CPW. I work in sales/retensions department. To be honest I use to like it but had enough of all the targets but talking to the customers is good.What area you working in, sales or customer service? Work will def help you hun. I am not ready mentally to be back at work yet with all the issues relating to loosing Lillie plus the icsi.
I know what you mean when ever I am sad and stressed I eat sweet stuff,like today my body had a shock from the chocolate I had to have tonight................had a terrible day,found out there is no further treatment for my friends cancer who is only 26:cry:....I got our credit card bill:cry:My brother and his GF who they have a child with,has got financial difficulties:cry:Plus the menopur is making me feel rubbish:cry:Plus its just been over 10 months since we lost Lillie and the days dont seem to get better:cry:And my moods are so terrible I am not only upsetting my OH but me too so I needed the chocolate lol
Dont be hard on ya self hun,you didnt gain weight at ya weigh in which is ace,will your doctor prescribe you Xenical weight loss drug to get it off quicker....I have used it through my weight loss journey and metformin,I think thats helped me too as well as the diet.
Gonna try and get that book you told us about this weekend:happydance:

hugs
Nat xx


----------



## wrightywales

natp18 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> how are you all doing
> 
> Africaqueen - i had sedation. dont think liverpool use a general for EC anymore. i was well away and didnt feel a thing. think i was out for about 30 mins. i was sore after but they felt like really bad AF cramps and i found it hard to stand up straight for the first day from all the prodding around they had done (they did get 23 eggs from me) but they do ease after a few days. i have heard of ladies who have had less eggs say that they were fine after no discomfort or anything so it is different for everyone. xxx
> 
> bugs - how are your feeling hun xxx
> 
> Nat - good luck with starting stims on thursday. i was also on 2 vials with my first cycle and will probably be the same this time around as it worked well for me. dont worry if it doesnt go exactly to plan as mine never did. xxx
> 
> AFM - well found out yesterday that we dont have to wait for a donor as they already have one for us :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. so just waiting for AF to show. she is due in a week and hopefully have a fresh cycle end september/october cant wait to get started. they are sending me all the forms as mine are now out of date. so wont be long and i will be on the icsi rollercoaster again. may seem strange but really cant wait to jab myself everyday think im going :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy: :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> hope everyone else is ok and good luck at what ever stage you are at :dust: :hugs::hugs::kiss:xxx
> 
> Aww Thanks Hun
> 
> what didnt go to plan with your treatment hun,is there any pitfalls I should be looking out for?
> 
> Sorry for asking hun,you got 23 eggs but how many embies? Why has it come to the point you need a donor now? sorry you may of told me before but my memory is shocking at the mo. I am glad you have got a donor ready to go x
> Hope AF comes soon so you can get cracking on icsi
> 
> hugs
> Nat xClick to expand...

just ended up stimming for a few more extra days than hoped as my follies were slow growing but we did get there.

i had 23 eggs, 14 were mature enough for ICSI and got 11 embies. husband has a genetic disorder which causes azoospermia so donor was the way for us to go. xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nat- Its customer service, although i have worked in marketing and sales for most of my working life and had to meet some bloody hard targets, so really glad this is not target based as i dnt need the extra stress with everything else in my life 

I am starting to get excited about 2011 now as it might be the year i actually get a fully established bump! lol xxx


----------



## bugs

How bizarre is this coz I work in a call centre aswell, Mine is customer contact no targets thank God. How strange on a small thread we all do the same job xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

bugs said:


> How bizarre is this coz I work in a call centre aswell, Mine is customer contact no targets thank God. How strange on a small thread we all do the same job xxxx

Very strange! Il bet we all end up having babies close to eachother too:winkwink: I am glad mine is customer service an not targets this time too cos cnt take anymore stress right nw xxx


----------



## hollee

hi girls

its my first post on this thread but im also at the womens, ive been TTC for 3 years have had one failed attempt of icsi in feb/march they transferred 2 embies one 8 cell one 12 cell. im now in my 2ww of a FET, its been a medicated cylcle so twice as long as my 1st attempt of ivf which has made the whole exprerience alot more stressfull. i had 2 snow babies transferred on thurs just gone so only 9 more sleeps til i can test. if this one doesn't work i have one more free attempt prob around dec/jan.

Mr Aziz did all my investigations to begin with, i didn't particuarly like him he couldn't understand why id get upset in the appointments & wasn't very smpathetic but every time id go to see him there would be more bad news waiting for me so what could he expect??? i have found the hewitt centre much better & the nurses are lovely but i did prefer it when we had to use the back entrance while it was being done up....that way i didn't have to go past people taking home their beautiful new born babies.

goodluck to everyone hopefully we'll all be getting our :bfp: soon x


----------



## natp18

hollee said:


> hi girls
> 
> its my first post on this thread but im also at the womens, ive been TTC for 3 years have had one failed attempt of icsi in feb/march they transferred 2 embies one 8 cell one 12 cell. im now in my 2ww of a FET, its been a medicated cylcle so twice as long as my 1st attempt of ivf which has made the whole exprerience alot more stressfull. i had 2 snow babies transferred on thurs just gone so only 9 more sleeps til i can test. if this one doesn't work i have one more free attempt prob around dec/jan.
> 
> Mr Aziz did all my investigations to begin with, i didn't particuarly like him he couldn't understand why id get upset in the appointments & wasn't very smpathetic but every time id go to see him there would be more bad news waiting for me so what could he expect??? i have found the hewitt centre much better & the nurses are lovely but i did prefer it when we had to use the back entrance while it was being done up....that way i didn't have to go past people taking home their beautiful new born babies.
> 
> goodluck to everyone hopefully we'll all be getting our :bfp: soon x

Hello Hun

Thanks for posting. Sorry to hear about your failed attempt , fingers crossed for this cycle..........arghhh I bet your so nervous,I am dreading the 2 ww if I ever get to that stage. I havent met Mr Aziz Thank God he sounds a nightmare!!! Hopefully I ll never have to meet him.I have found the Hewitt centre to be great up until last week when I was kept waiting over a hour for my baseline scan,I can understand delays but my appointment was at 8.15am surely they shouldnt of had that many probs in 15mins of opening. I hope I have no more long waits there more so when I just wanna find out whats going on.How did you find the wait for appointments?
Sorry hun ,not sure of what a medicated cycle concists of ? but dosent sound great with the long wait.
Oh please keep us all posted,chucking baby dust your way hun
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> How bizarre is this coz I work in a call centre aswell, Mine is customer contact no targets thank God. How strange on a small thread we all do the same job xxxx

Small world hey lol
xxx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> Nat- Its customer service, although i have worked in marketing and sales for most of my working life and had to meet some bloody hard targets, so really glad this is not target based as i dnt need the extra stress with everything else in my life
> 
> I am starting to get excited about 2011 now as it might be the year i actually get a fully established bump! lol xxx

Aww I hope 2011 will be a fab year for us all hun 

I am thinking of not going back to sales to stressful and my life dosent need much stress at the mo.Keep us posted on how the job is going hun

hugs
Natx


----------



## bugs

hollee said:


> hi girls
> 
> its my first post on this thread but im also at the womens, ive been TTC for 3 years have had one failed attempt of icsi in feb/march they transferred 2 embies one 8 cell one 12 cell. im now in my 2ww of a FET, its been a medicated cylcle so twice as long as my 1st attempt of ivf which has made the whole exprerience alot more stressfull. i had 2 snow babies transferred on thurs just gone so only 9 more sleeps til i can test. if this one doesn't work i have one more free attempt prob around dec/jan.
> 
> Mr Aziz did all my investigations to begin with, i didn't particuarly like him he couldn't understand why id get upset in the appointments & wasn't very smpathetic but every time id go to see him there would be more bad news waiting for me so what could he expect??? i have found the hewitt centre much better & the nurses are lovely but i did prefer it when we had to use the back entrance while it was being done up....that way i didn't have to go past people taking home their beautiful new born babies.
> 
> goodluck to everyone hopefully we'll all be getting our :bfp: soon x

Hi Hollee hopefully your visit to this thread will be short and sweet lots and lots of luck with your transfer, I have found the staff seem to be quite hardened to it all you don't really get much of a reaction to anything which really annoys me. We spent £4500 and I ended up with no tubes and a punctured bladder it does make me mad but we all want the same thing and thats why we do it crazy as it is. I will be on holiday when you test so fingers crossed and I'll check in to see how you got on when I get back.

And to Natp I'vehad to wait a couple of times for scans but when I had to have my early recognition scan and they were trying to diagnose if I'd had a miscarriage or if it was ectopic I was in there for ages so I was glad they took the time with me so it's not a bad thing if you're kept waiting at least we know they are doing their job properly !! How are you getting on with your meds xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Just wondered how u ended up with a punctured bladder from IVF?

Good luck to all u ladies having treatment now. Is it 2 or 3 cycles that u get free on NHS?

xxx


----------



## bugs

africaqueen said:


> Bugs- Just wondered how u ended up with a punctured bladder from IVF?
> 
> Good luck to all u ladies having treatment now. Is it 2 or 3 cycles that u get free on NHS?
> 
> xxx

Hi Africaqueen, When I had surgery to have the ectopic removed they did keyhole surgery and slipped right into my bladder, I'm all better now but it was painful at the time xxx


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Bugs- Just wondered how u ended up with a punctured bladder from IVF?
> 
> Good luck to all u ladies having treatment now. Is it 2 or 3 cycles that u get free on NHS?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Africaqueen, When I had surgery to have the ectopic removed they did keyhole surgery and slipped right into my bladder, I'm all better now but it was painful at the time xxxClick to expand...

OMG I cant believe them,I hope they are compensating you with some free treatment?

Poor you hun,but glad ya all better now hun

hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

bugs said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Bugs- Just wondered how u ended up with a punctured bladder from IVF?
> 
> Good luck to all u ladies having treatment now. Is it 2 or 3 cycles that u get free on NHS?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Africaqueen, When I had surgery to have the ectopic removed they did keyhole surgery and slipped right into my bladder, I'm all better now but it was painful at the time xxxClick to expand...

OMG! that is terrible! with my second ectopic i lost a fair bit of blood when the took the cyst frm my ovary but that is terrible they peirced ur bladder! i had keyhole with both and luckily it went smoothly as could be expected. Glad u are better nw.

How bad is it, that they have stopped free IVF treatment in warrington pct?! It was on the news before and the comments frm the public were terrible, saying 'why dnt these ppl just adopt' and 'ivf should never be funded' and ' its not a womans right to have a child, it's a privilege! makes me sooo mad that fertile people have such a opinion when they aint got a clue!!:growlmad:

xxx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Bugs- Just wondered how u ended up with a punctured bladder from IVF?
> 
> Good luck to all u ladies having treatment now. Is it 2 or 3 cycles that u get free on NHS?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Africaqueen, When I had surgery to have the ectopic removed they did keyhole surgery and slipped right into my bladder, I'm all better now but it was painful at the time xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG! that is terrible! with my second ectopic i lost a fair bit of blood when the took the cyst frm my ovary but that is terrible they peirced ur bladder! i had keyhole with both and luckily it went smoothly as could be expected. Glad u are better nw.
> 
> How bad is it, that they have stopped free IVF treatment in warrington pct?! It was on the news before and the comments frm the public were terrible, saying 'why dnt these ppl just adopt' and 'ivf should never be funded' and ' its not a womans right to have a child, it's a privilege! makes me sooo mad that fertile people have such a opinion when they aint got a clue!!:growlmad:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

OMG I am furious what nasty people are out there....I hope karma comes round and bites them on the ass.
Do you come under Warrington PCT? hope not hun,if you do find a relative in another area and register at there address and GP's 

hugs
Nat xx


----------



## Oneday

bugs said:


> hollee said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> its my first post on this thread but im also at the womens, ive been TTC for 3 years have had one failed attempt of icsi in feb/march they transferred 2 embies one 8 cell one 12 cell. im now in my 2ww of a FET, its been a medicated cylcle so twice as long as my 1st attempt of ivf which has made the whole exprerience alot more stressfull. i had 2 snow babies transferred on thurs just gone so only 9 more sleeps til i can test. if this one doesn't work i have one more free attempt prob around dec/jan.
> 
> Mr Aziz did all my investigations to begin with, i didn't particuarly like him he couldn't understand why id get upset in the appointments & wasn't very smpathetic but every time id go to see him there would be more bad news waiting for me so what could he expect??? i have found the hewitt centre much better & the nurses are lovely but i did prefer it when we had to use the back entrance while it was being done up....that way i didn't have to go past people taking home their beautiful new born babies.
> 
> goodluck to everyone hopefully we'll all be getting our :bfp: soon x
> 
> Hi Hollee hopefully your visit to this thread will be short and sweet lots and lots of luck with your transfer, I have found the staff seem to be quite hardened to it all you don't really get much of a reaction to anything which really annoys me. We spent £4500 and I ended up with no tubes and a punctured bladder it does make me mad but we all want the same thing and thats why we do it crazy as it is. I will be on holiday when you test so fingers crossed and I'll check in to see how you got on when I get back.
> 
> And to Natp I'vehad to wait a couple of times for scans but when I had to have my early recognition scan and they were trying to diagnose if I'd had a miscarriage or if it was ectopic I was in there for ages so I was glad they took the time with me so it's not a bad thing if you're kept waiting at least we know they are doing their job properly !! How are you getting on with your meds xxxClick to expand...

BUGS - please go to my clinic they are so much better its private , cheaper and they are so nice , if nothing else check out the website its manchester fertilty services MFS


----------



## hollee

i still find it hard to believe that something as important as IVF is down to postcode lottery & the publics comments were so harsh. some people are so small minded. 

bugs - i can't believe that you had to go through all of that, it must have been a really stressful time for you.

nat - hows it going for you? when its a frozen cycle they can either put the embryo back in when you naturally ovulate but if you don't have a normal cycle then your back on the buserelan & HRT tablets.

ive had to wait once for an appointment for over an hour but the doc had an emergency, i just think if it was me in the emergency i know where id want the doctor

well i still have 1 week left before testing & my head is wrecked...one thing i wish they would change at the womens & thats to do blood tests instead of having to wait 2 weeks for a HPT its sort of like your left to it.


----------



## africaqueen

Nat, luckily i am going to be going to the LWH as i live in wirral. But feel very sad for warrington based couples who need it :-(

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies can I ask a question (you may notice I pop in here occasionally O:))
How long was it before you were ready to get started on ICSI or IVF?

We're on our 20 month TTC and lost our first pregnancy in June at around 7.5 weeks. . . 
We're under going tests which have come back pretty normal, OH has a low count but apprently it's only slightly low :wacko:
And I'm waiting on a HSG.

I think they'll probably offer clomid at our next appointment if my HSG is clear. . .?
But I'm wondering how long it will be until we move onto other treatments if that fails?

:flower: x x x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

maaybe2010 said:


> Ladies can I ask a question (you may notice I pop in here occasionally O:))
> How long was it before you were ready to get started on ICSI or IVF?
> 
> We're on our 20 month TTC and lost our first pregnancy in June at around 7.5 weeks. . .
> We're under going tests which have come back pretty normal, OH has a low count but apprently it's only slightly low :wacko:
> And I'm waiting on a HSG.
> 
> I think they'll probably offer clomid at our next appointment if my HSG is clear. . .?
> But I'm wondering how long it will be until we move onto other treatments if that fails?
> 
> :flower: x x x x x x

My situation is completely different as we can only ever conceive with IVF due to my having no tubes, but i would think after the hsg they will have more of a idea an if all is ok, they usually will not offer IVF unless you have been ttc for 2yrs or more. I think clomid would be the next step for you. I had a clear hsg a few yrs ago(still had 2 ectopics sadly) and then went on clomid for 6mths due to hormone issues but it never worked as my ex was infertile almost. I am remarried now and we are starting ivf next summer.

I wish u all the very best and hope u dnt need IVF. Maybe IUI would be a better option for you xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for replying hun :hugs:

That must be really difficult for you. . . :(
I remember seeing your last ectopic on this forum, hope your coping well :hugs:

We're almost at two years now, although I am hoping we can concieve naturally.


Good Luck with everything hun :flower:


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladies

Well I am not sure how I feel about my scan . So this was my 1st stimm scan after being on menupor for 7 days...Doctor said follicles were all tiny but there were lots on both sides of the ovaries. They took some blood to see what's going on and are going to call me back before 4pm today, to let me know wether to up the dose of stimms. I am currently on 2 vials of menupor which is a small amount,doctor seems to think that maybe adding another vial may increase growth!!! I have to go for another follicle scan on Friday and now he thinks ec will be Wednesday instead of Monday as they originally thought. Did anyone else experience a similar situation where their eggs grew with a upped dose part way through. I also thought 7 days of stimm was a little to soon to establish how many follicles etc....or is this normal too.
I also discussed my preference for general over sedation, I think I made a fool of myself because I started to well up in my eyes and got the dreaded lump in my throat....but I told them I was scared of sedation due to past experiences...they said they would try and do general if there was a theatre and some one could administer it available. 
So today didn't go to plan as I am still non the wiser about how many follicles are there . Roll on Friday, hope they hurry up and call me to let me know my blood results

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> Nat, luckily i am going to be going to the LWH as i live in wirral. But feel very sad for warrington based couples who need it :-(
> 
> xxx

Thank god for that Hun xxx
I have a friend who works within the NHS and her opinion is that alot of pct may follow Warrington on this. I am so glad I am in the system now just hope funding for my 2 nd go isn't gonna be effected by this latest change of mind by pct


----------



## natp18

maaybe2010 said:


> Ladies can I ask a question (you may notice I pop in here occasionally O:))
> How long was it before you were ready to get started on ICSI or IVF?
> 
> We're on our 20 month TTC and lost our first pregnancy in June at around 7.5 weeks. . .
> We're under going tests which have come back pretty normal, OH has a low count but apprently it's only slightly low :wacko:
> And I'm waiting on a HSG.
> 
> I think they'll probably offer clomid at our next appointment if my HSG is clear. . .?
> But I'm wondering how long it will be until we move onto other treatments if that fails?
> 
> :flower: x x x x x x

Hi Hun
I have been ttc but have fell pregnant with losses unfortunately. We lost our daughter October 09 and new we wanted to start straight away. My GP booked me in for some bloods which were suggestive of pcos , saw fertility doc Dec 09 who confirmed I had pcos which explained why it took us so long to conceive in the past. He also found out OH sperm was not great either. He refused to treat me with clomid until I lost weight so didn't start on clomid till march 10 then did further clomid cycles April and may,it didn't work....was told ivf / icsi was our only option but needed to loose yet more weight for a referral to be sent.., lost the weight by June and started my first cycle 1st august.....I found everything moved really quickly,would of moved quicker if it wasn't for my weight problem. I think you need to be very firm with doctors about what you want and when you want it, do your research and don't allow them to fob you off Hun.

20 months is longer enough now, they really should be moving forward with treatment. Are you based in Liverpool? I was based at Preston but referred to Liverpool.

Let us know how you get on

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Nat, i am sorry that your appt didnt go as well as planned, but they are still confident on doing the EC and that is fab news. I am sure they will get lots of eggs. I too would opt for a general for EC but if sedation was the only option then so be it. Whatever it takes eh? ;-)
Keep us updated and i have my fingers truly x'd for you hun.
I really hope that liverpool pct dnt follow the path of warrington! If they did tho, we would have to get a loan cos there is no way i can go longer than next yr without at least trying to get pregnant again xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

natp18 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can I ask a question (you may notice I pop in here occasionally O:))
> How long was it before you were ready to get started on ICSI or IVF?
> 
> We're on our 20 month TTC and lost our first pregnancy in June at around 7.5 weeks. . .
> We're under going tests which have come back pretty normal, OH has a low count but apprently it's only slightly low :wacko:
> And I'm waiting on a HSG.
> 
> I think they'll probably offer clomid at our next appointment if my HSG is clear. . .?
> But I'm wondering how long it will be until we move onto other treatments if that fails?
> 
> :flower: x x x x x x
> 
> Hi Hun
> I have been ttc but have fell pregnant with losses unfortunately. We lost our daughter October 09 and new we wanted to start straight away. My GP booked me in for some bloods which were suggestive of pcos , saw fertility doc Dec 09 who confirmed I had pcos which explained why it took us so long to conceive in the past. He also found out OH sperm was not great either. He refused to treat me with clomid until I lost weight so didn't start on clomid till march 10 then did further clomid cycles April and may,it didn't work....was told ivf / icsi was our only option but needed to loose yet more weight for a referral to be sent.., lost the weight by June and started my first cycle 1st august.....I found everything moved really quickly,would of moved quicker if it wasn't for my weight problem. I think you need to be very firm with doctors about what you want and when you want it, do your research and don't allow them to fob you off Hun.
> 
> 20 months is longer enough now, they really should be moving forward with treatment. Are you based in Liverpool? I was based at Preston but referred to Liverpool.
> 
> Let us know how you get on
> 
> Hugs
> Nat xClick to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:

Things seem to be moving very slowly for us :(
My OH gets his stuff sorted fairly quickly but my side of things seem to be taking forever. . . 

They've messed us up a few times by losing the initial GP referral and then giving us the wrong information on providing the SAs. I should of had my HSG today but someone forgot to put me on the list even though I'd rang up about it 100 times so that will now have to wait until next AF in around 3 weeks which means my appointmnet with the FS has been put back a month also . . . :dohh:

I'm not sure if we will qualify for certain treatments yet due to our ages :wacko:

Yep we're based in Liverpool.

x x x x x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Maaybe- How old are u and ur dh? The "cut off" for IVF on the NHS is 37 i think and im not sure about IUI etc xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

africaqueen said:


> Maaybe- How old are u and ur dh? The "cut off" for IVF on the NHS is 37 i think and im not sure about IUI etc xxx

I'm 21 and OH is 23.
I think I read for any sort of treatment you must be 23 and I also read 25 somewhere too.

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Oneday

I am really angry about Warrington pct. I had to pay for my ivf privately as i already have a child however this will affect a friend of mine they have fobbed her off from the last 18 months and now she won't even get to go on the waiting list for ivf. I think Warrington can get away with it as they don't actually do the ivf they just refer people to LWH so they will just stop refering people and i guess tell them their is nothing else they can do for them.


----------



## sazzle80

natp18 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Bugs- Just wondered how u ended up with a punctured bladder from IVF?
> 
> Good luck to all u ladies having treatment now. Is it 2 or 3 cycles that u get free on NHS?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Africaqueen, When I had surgery to have the ectopic removed they did keyhole surgery and slipped right into my bladder, I'm all better now but it was painful at the time xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG! that is terrible! with my second ectopic i lost a fair bit of blood when the took the cyst frm my ovary but that is terrible they peirced ur bladder! i had keyhole with both and luckily it went smoothly as could be expected. Glad u are better nw.
> 
> How bad is it, that they have stopped free IVF treatment in warrington pct?! It was on the news before and the comments frm the public were terrible, saying 'why dnt these ppl just adopt' and 'ivf should never be funded' and ' its not a womans right to have a child, it's a privilege! makes me sooo mad that fertile people have such a opinion when they aint got a clue!!:growlmad:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG I am furious what nasty people are out there....I hope karma comes round and bites them on the ass.
> Do you come under Warrington PCT? hope not hun,if you do find a relative in another area and register at there address and GP's
> 
> hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...

i was really annoyed :growlmad: when i saw the news on the tv about Warrington PCT , I'm from Warrington and have been referred to Liverpool already apparently because there was nothing more Warrington could do for us!! We have to pay privately as my Hubby has 2 older teenagers from a previous relationship which seems a bit unfair but I'm willing to do whatever it takes to get the money together. I was disgusted looking at the differences between the UK healthcare trusts! In London apparently you can have up to 4 children between you from previous relationships and they will still give you 3 free go's at ivf. All the people making nasty comments have obviously not been in this situation and i hope you're right and it comes back to bite them on the bum!! 

On a good note though we've got our letter through for the first consultation at Liverpool at the end of September - I've been a bit down previously as all the info i read about ivf has been a bit negative but i've decided to make myself stay as positive as possible so I'm sending everyone on here good vibes and wishes :happydance:x


----------



## hollee

maaybe2010 said:


> Ladies can I ask a question (you may notice I pop in here occasionally O:))
> How long was it before you were ready to get started on ICSI or IVF?
> 
> We're on our 20 month TTC and lost our first pregnancy in June at around 7.5 weeks. . .
> We're under going tests which have come back pretty normal, OH has a low count but apprently it's only slightly low :wacko:
> And I'm waiting on a HSG.
> 
> I think they'll probably offer clomid at our next appointment if my HSG is clear. . .?
> But I'm wondering how long it will be until we move onto other treatments if that fails?
> 
> :flower: x x x x x x

hey hun

my situation is a bit different because they found i have pcos & endo & DH's side of things isn't great either. the investigations took the longest, waiting months between each appointment but once we were referred to the hewitt centre it was really quick & straightforward. we attended a information evening & then started on the next cycle.

i really hope things start moving for you, its so stressful just waiting around for things to happen.

xxx


----------



## hollee

natp18 said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> Well I am not sure how I feel about my scan . So this was my 1st stimm scan after being on menupor for 7 days...Doctor said follicles were all tiny but there were lots on both sides of the ovaries. They took some blood to see what's going on and are going to call me back before 4pm today, to let me know wether to up the dose of stimms. I am currently on 2 vials of menupor which is a small amount,doctor seems to think that maybe adding another vial may increase growth!!! I have to go for another follicle scan on Friday and now he thinks ec will be Wednesday instead of Monday as they originally thought. Did anyone else experience a similar situation where their eggs grew with a upped dose part way through. I also thought 7 days of stimm was a little to soon to establish how many follicles etc....or is this normal too.
> I also discussed my preference for general over sedation, I think I made a fool of myself because I started to well up in my eyes and got the dreaded lump in my throat....but I told them I was scared of sedation due to past experiences...they said they would try and do general if there was a theatre and some one could administer it available.
> So today didn't go to plan as I am still non the wiser about how many follicles are there . Roll on Friday, hope they hurry up and call me to let me know my blood results
> 
> Hope your all well
> Hugs
> Nat x

Hi Nat 
im sorry your apointment didn't go well. 

i had a scan after 7 days on the menopur & had a similar scan i was on 2 vials aswell, i think they do a scan that early because of the risk for people over stimming...& getting ohss. try & be reassured by the fact they are doing the cycle for what suits your body best & its not just one size fits all. what did they say when they called back?
i hope they consider your history on sedation when they book it for you & arrange for a general, i had sedation but was lucky enough was out for the count the whole time.

xxx


----------



## Oneday

Sazzle
I didn't know that was the situation in London. What do you mean about negative things about ivf? Maybe i could help you feel better, i'm 36 , bmi over 30, low ovarian reserve (amh). adheshions, 1 tube and one a half ovaries. However 1st go on highest level of stimms we got 11 eggs , 9 fertilised 2 grade A embies transferred on day 3 and now i am 6 months pregnant from one of those so it even if the odds look bad its still possible x


----------



## africaqueen

Oneday- Congrats! what a wonderful success story!
I have no tubes but other than that me an dh have no issues and il be 30 when we start treatment next year 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

maaybe2010 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Maaybe- How old are u and ur dh? The "cut off" for IVF on the NHS is 37 i think and im not sure about IUI etc xxx
> 
> I'm 21 and OH is 23.
> I think I read for any sort of treatment you must be 23 and I also read 25 somewhere too.
> 
> :flower: x x x xClick to expand...

Yeah i think they would say 21 is too young for IVF but u may get IUI hun.
Good luck xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

africaqueen said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Maaybe- How old are u and ur dh? The "cut off" for IVF on the NHS is 37 i think and im not sure about IUI etc xxx
> 
> I'm 21 and OH is 23.
> I think I read for any sort of treatment you must be 23 and I also read 25 somewhere too.
> 
> :flower: x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i think they would say 21 is too young for IVF but u may get IUI hun.
> Good luck xxxClick to expand...

Oh well, it'll give us a while longer to try naturally O:)

:kiss:


----------



## natp18

Sorry did mean to update last night but was so tired.
The hospital called me back telling me to stay on my 2 vials of menupor and not to up dose. I asked why when Doctor said upping my dose will make my follies grow! 
She said my bloods come back in correct range,they were looking at estrogen .... There range is between 1 and 5000 and my bloods read at 1200 so was within range. 
Haven't got a clue about this test,has anyone else had it?
So I am hoping come tomorrow my follies have grown .
Thanks for all your advice ladys

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Hope it is all going well for you Nat!

We have decided to try our 1st cycle of IVF in july/August now rather than may, as we have a lot going on before that and want to enjoy life without more possible heartache and medical issues. DH and I are going away on holiday for a wk in March, its my 30th birthday in May, in June i am going to benidorm with 15 girls for a friends hen party and then the wedding is in July so want to enjoy these things with no stress really xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

hope your all well 

just a quick post from me AF arrived yesterday and have a drug appointment on the 14th of september. they are not sure what protocol i will be on this time yet if it the long protocol then i will start down reg 17th september but if im on the short protocol i will be starting stims end of september cant wait to get started

thinking of you all :dust::hug: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Best of luck Wrighty. I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## hollee

omg i can't believe after 3 years im finally going to write this but i got a :bfp: this morning, its a very faint one but its def there....im going to wait until tmw & test again to make sure im not dreaming

i really can't believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Hollee!!! i am so happy for you! was it from your FET cycle?? awwww what a fab bank holiday wkend u are having. Sending you a load of sticky vibes and when u get the darker test result post a pic! congrats xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hollee said:


> omg i can't believe after 3 years im finally going to write this but i got a :bfp: this morning, its a very faint one but its def there....im going to wait until tmw & test again to make sure im not dreaming
> 
> i really can't believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## natp18

hollee said:


> omg i can't believe after 3 years im finally going to write this but i got a :bfp: this morning, its a very faint one but its def there....im going to wait until tmw & test again to make sure im not dreaming
> 
> i really can't believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fab news:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## natp18

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all well
> 
> just a quick post from me AF arrived yesterday and have a drug appointment on the 14th of september. they are not sure what protocol i will be on this time yet if it the long protocol then i will start down reg 17th september but if im on the short protocol i will be starting stims end of september cant wait to get started
> 
> thinking of you all :dust::hug: xx

Aww thats good news hun
Keep us updated ,I wonder what protocol they will go with
hugs
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> Hope it is all going well for you Nat!
> 
> We have decided to try our 1st cycle of IVF in july/August now rather than may, as we have a lot going on before that and want to enjoy life without more possible heartache and medical issues. DH and I are going away on holiday for a wk in March, its my 30th birthday in May, in June i am going to benidorm with 15 girls for a friends hen party and then the wedding is in July so want to enjoy these things with no stress really xxx

Sounds a good plan hun,you have a busy 2011 lol
hugs
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely ladys ,sorry not been on for a few days.Things have been manic here.Just catching up on everybodys news....so I will try and reply to everyone hugs
Nat

My update:

As for me,well EC is tomorrow at 10.30pm arghhhh so nervous.

I had my final scan yesterday after having stimming for 11 days on menopour. The scan itself showed my left ovarie was being lazy but the right made up for it.
The previouse scan showed 40 follicles but only ten were above 10mm.....well those 10 follicles have grown,which is fab but a bit disappointed the others didnt catch up....but I know i should be greatful and I am.
I am just a bit concened I may loose some of the bigger follies that were about 24/26 mm before EC.They didnt mension it but surely it could happen right??????
I took my HCG shot last night at 10.30pm and my last brusalin at 5pm,so will enjoy a day off today from injections "very happy about that"
Will my follices continue to grow right up until egg collection or do they stop when HCG shot is given????
Oh he seemed to think that I would get about 8 eggs but that was just a guess,I wa wondering what percentage of follicles generally have eggs in them? Has any stats been published about this

I am staying in bed today and resting because I am begining to feel uncomfortable down below plus I am feeling run down and ended up with a cold sore,arghhhhh so nervous about tomorrow.
Oh how long after collection do they let you know how many eggs were in the follicles? I hope they tell me tomorrow

hugs
Nat x


----------



## wrightywales

good luck for EC tomorrow nat cant wait to hear how many eggs you get. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nat- wishing u a ton of luck for EC tomorrow and cnt wait to see your update tomorrow!
Sending lots of eggies vibes xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nat, hope it went well? u are probs a bit sore an resting but hope ur ok xxx


----------



## sazzle80

Oneday said:


> Sazzle
> I didn't know that was the situation in London. What do you mean about negative things about ivf? Maybe i could help you feel better, i'm 36 , bmi over 30, low ovarian reserve (amh). adheshions, 1 tube and one a half ovaries. However 1st go on highest level of stimms we got 11 eggs , 9 fertilised 2 grade A embies transferred on day 3 and now i am 6 months pregnant from one of those so it even if the odds look bad its still possible x


Wow Oneday thats fantastic news - Congratulations, its so nice to hear and its really made me feel better - you've really beaten the odds!! :thumbup:
Regarding the negative comment it was just because everything i've read so far internet / articles are really down on ivf, they tell you about the low success rates, terrible side effects of the drugs and all sorts of things that can go wrong. That coupled with the fact that i work with 2 ladies that have had numerous failed attempts at ivf between them was making me feel a bit hopeless.

Thank you so much for your comment :flower: its really brightened me up and i'm feeling a lot more positive. Please let me know how you get on with you pregnancy xxx


----------



## sazzle80

hollee said:


> omg i can't believe after 3 years im finally going to write this but i got a :bfp: this morning, its a very faint one but its def there....im going to wait until tmw & test again to make sure im not dreaming
> 
> i really can't believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news hunm - Congratulations xxx:hugs:


----------



## natp18

Well what can I say apart from that I feel gutted.
After all the follicles they only got 6 eggs from collection,so upset as they thought I would of got more given my age and follicle size.I have also been told 6 is classed as below average!
Then they told me a high percentage will fail to fertalise or develop.
Then my partner and family don't seem to relies why I am so upset.
The sedation was fine but feeling the pain, also have some blood loss. Had a argument with OH as I feel he has no consideration and quite frankly not a loving bone in his body today. So now all I wanna do is rest but oh no can't do that as his nephews need watching. Today really hasn't been everything I hoped for,silly me I should know by now not to have any expectations lol

Oh well hope everyone else is having a better day
I'll update you later after hospital call to let me know if they fertilised

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

I got my call today , after other half gave the perfect sample the idiots still did icsi which I am annoyed with considering 1 of my precious 6 eggs was damaged during the icsi procedure. We lost that egg. Then lost another 2 due to no fertilisation and there is another that is unlikely to make it but they will do another check on it later. As it stands we have 2 embies that are going to be put back in at 3 pm tomorrow, but we have been warned that they could die before then. Ask about qualities but they said they couldn't comment on that until tomorrow.
Feeling gutted as my clinic said my egg reserve was fantastic and my drastic weight loss and given I am young too I should get some excellent results, this dosent seem excellent to me . I am greatful that I have 2 but my expectations were set to high and now I feel gutted

Sorry to moan, thinking of you all
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Nat, i am sorry things have not gone to plan hun.
I know it is very, very hard, but just try to keep in mind that all it takes is one embie to implant and your pregnant. We would never know the quality of our eggs normally that would of resulted in pregnancy. Some women have what seems a "great" chance with lots of eggs etc and still dont get pregnant and some women can have 1 decent embie and that results in a BFP ;-) IVF really is like baby roulette and i pray u get some great news tomorrow and the transfer goes ahead an we see your bfp in a few wks.
Keep us updated and stay positive unless proven otherwise. You need to keep up the fight to be a mum Nat, and it WILL happen xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nat- How did your transfer go? i was sat in the training room in work today and instead of concentrating i was thinking about you! lol. Hope all went well xxx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> Nat- How did your transfer go? i was sat in the training room in work today and instead of concentrating i was thinking about you! lol. Hope all went well xxx

Hello Hun

Sorry thought I had replied on the thread lol. Well 2 embies survived , 1 was 4 cell and the other was 6 cell,which is about right for a day 2 transfer. We decided to have them both put back in me, as the 4 cell was very unlikely to freeze. 
I am freaking out at the moment, so scared of them coming out even though I was told that dosent really happen. I am laying down now Hun , trying to test but it's so hard omg the next 14 days is gonna be hell!!!
If this dosent work they want me to have 3 bleeds before I can do another cycle. 
Bit gutted I didn't have any frosties to fall back on. 
I feel like my diet had gone very wrong over last 2 days, need to sort myself out there or they won't let me have another cycle lol

How is training going Hun? Hope it's going well. What type of company you gonna be taking calls for? Training is always fun it's a paid skive lol. Always found training not to be very helpful, I like to just get on the phone and learn as you go lol

Hugs
Nat xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Awww im sooo relived that 2 embies survived! yaaay. Hope to god u get a sticky bfp in 2wks time ;-) i cannot imagine how long the next 2 wks are gonna be after enduring all that treatment and then just waiting. I truly wish u all the very best hun x
My new job is goin great. The training has been intresting and we have a laugh 
Its working for the BBC for the digital switchover. This week we gonna do more hands on training as we have only done the legal stuff and theory so far.
I know what u mean about the skive! enjoy it whilst u can i keep telling everyone! lol.
Its good to be busy as it takes my mind off things when im in work.

Did the transfer hurt? would u say sedation blocks out all pain with the EC or just some? just preparing! lol xxx


----------



## hollee

hey nat

well done on the transfer, im sorry things didn't go to plan with the collection but as african queen says it only takes one to stick....i had 16 eggs collected & only 4 ended up surviving the nurses said that as i had so many it most likely reduced the quality of the eggs - they were all grade 3. 
i know how your feeling right now, ive done the 2ww twice & its so much more intense than then normal 2ww, you put so much effort into a IVF cycle & then its just down to nature. the only thing i can suggest is to make plans & keep busy..trust me it won't completely take your mind off it, nothing will but it helps a little bit.
best of luck xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nat- How r u coping with the 2ww? i have everything crossed for hun and cnt wait to read good news! PMA all the way for u and ur beanies xxx


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

Thank u so very much for all your lovely posts.
Sorry not updated over last week, been very tired but nout new there lol
I am now on day 7 only another 7 to go....well if I am honest I have done a test just to check if all hcg is out of my system and it is yippee so I figure if I test at day 10 and it's bfp then I know it's not a false reading from the hcg medication. 
I am thinking that it's not gonna be posative, I just have a gut feeling and no symptoms either.
How is everyone and African queen how's the job going Hun?

Hugs
Nat z


----------



## maaybe2010

Hi again ladies O:)

Did anyone have IVF due to a low sperm count?
We've just been offered tamoxifen or IVF.

:flower: x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Nat, Glad u are surviving the 2ww! I would not worry about having no symptoms as it would be sooo early if u were pregnant ;-)

My job is going really well. Nearly finished the training so start the actual role on thursday next wk  

Just wondering if anyone else is panicking about these IVF cuts? dh said he had seen somewhere that other PCTS may follow warrington... if so we are going to have to bring our cycle forward. I am going to have to loose this weight fast and get in the system as there is no way we could afford IVF ourselves... i feel rushed now and really worried :-( xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

africaqueen my OHs specalist told us that we should consider that it could very well be suspended in Liverpool and we should consider this when making our decision about which option to take. . . 

I want IVF, OH wants to try tamoxifen :(

x x x x


----------



## bugs

Hi girlies well i'm gutted to be back from my jollies to this miserable weather, Just trying to catch up with everyone I think I'm up to date sorry if I miss anyone out. 

OneDay I will have a look at MFS I said I'd give the womens another go afterall the IVF did work just not in the right place. If I did move clinics do you think I will need to have all the pre treatment tests again because they are expensive on their own xxxx

NatP I hope your feeling OK I thought the 2ww was awful and it didn't end there for me because we had another week and 1/2 before we knew what was happening. I wouldn't worry too much about symptoms it was into my 5th week of pregnancy that I started to feel slightly sick but I felt nothing in the 2ww. I thought I was tired but that was because I sat on my arse for the whole 2 weeks. So stay positive and i'll keep everything crossed for you xxxx

Africaqueen i'm glad that your new job is going well it's one less thing to worry about xxxx

Wrightywales your nearly there how exciting, I can't wait to start meds again I think just the fact that things are moving along makes you feel better. Goodluck with starting the injections xxxx

Hollee congratulations on your BFP enjoy every second of it, it is the most wonderful feeling xxxx

Well i'm back in the Womens on Tuesday for my follow up appointment to find out what we can do differently next time I really want lot's of nice healthy embies this time so we can freeze some fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## natp18

A familie member works within a pct and she seems to think that other pct are gonna follow in Warringtons way. I heard on the news bury pct were considering cuts on fertility treatment too. 
If I wasn't already having treatment I would be hurrying my treatment along before any other nasty pcts cut the funding. I am thinking if this cycle isn't successful I will be pushing for my final go incase funding gets stopped iykwim?
I wish when I left school and went out to work someone had recommended private health care as the Nhs/pct is pants

Hugs to all
Xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Natp - congrats on being PUPO hun hoping your taking it easy and praying you get your BFP on test day. i didnt get any sysptoms until after the 2ww on both my BFPs so i wouldnt worry to much about that. xx

Africanqueen - glad new job is going well xx

Bugs - hope you had a lovely holiday. good luck with you fu on tuesday. im also at the womens on tuesday what time are you there? xx

AFM well my drugs have arrived :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i thought it was gonna be a little box not a big bag full lol. just been having a good look through it all. so im on 
fostimon 150iu - 2 vials a day to stim ovaries - only have 10 days worth
centritide 0.25mg - 1 vial to stop ovulation - only have enough for 5 days
cyclogest - progesterone suppository
so the countdown til drugs appointment starts only 3 days to go :happydance::happydance::happydance: and then hopefully AF in less then 2 weeks. now its starting to feel real 2 weeks and hopefully i will be injecting again cant wait to get started

:dust::hug: to all xxxx


----------



## bugs

AFM well my drugs have arrived :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i thought it was gonna be a little box not a big bag full lol. just been having a good look through it all. so im on 
fostimon 150iu - 2 vials a day to stim ovaries - only have 10 days worth
centritide 0.25mg - 1 vial to stop ovulation - only have enough for 5 days
cyclogest - progesterone suppository
so the countdown til drugs appointment starts only 3 days to go :happydance::happydance::happydance: and then hopefully AF in less then 2 weeks. now its starting to feel real 2 weeks and hopefully i will be injecting again cant wait to get started.

I'm in at 9am, Did the womens supply your meds coz they sound different to what I had and do you only down reg for 10 days whats the difference 10 days would be fab xxx


----------



## wrightywales

gutting im not in til 3pm. im on the short protocol hun i dont down reg at all which is great for me no hot flushes :haha::haha:


----------



## africaqueen

maaybe2010 said:


> africaqueen my OHs specalist told us that we should consider that it could very well be suspended in Liverpool and we should consider this when making our decision about which option to take. . .
> 
> I want IVF, OH wants to try tamoxifen :(
> 
> x x x x

I have a horrid feeling that LWH will suspend treatment next yr too... as soon as my bmi is below 30 we are booking the appt and getting on that list and i hope we manage to get at least 1 cycle before it is stopped. I should have my bmi below 30 by dec/jan. It is terrible they should do this! as if it is not devastating enough to lose my fertility, now we could lose the chance of getting pregnant ever again :-( unbelievable!! 

Nat, i hope u are doing well and i pray u get your BFP! Bugs and wrighty, best of luck to u both xxx


----------



## natp18

africaqueen said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> africaqueen my OHs specalist told us that we should consider that it could very well be suspended in Liverpool and we should consider this when making our decision about which option to take. . .
> 
> I want IVF, OH wants to try tamoxifen :(
> 
> x x x x
> 
> I have a horrid feeling that LWH will suspend treatment next yr too... as soon as my bmi is below 30 we are booking the appt and getting on that list and i hope we manage to get at least 1 cycle before it is stopped. I should have my bmi below 30 by dec/jan. It is terrible they should do this! as if it is not devastating enough to lose my fertility, now we could lose the chance of getting pregnant ever again :-( unbelievable!!
> 
> Nat, i hope u are doing well and i pray u get your BFP! Bugs and wrighty, best of luck to u both xxxClick to expand...

Hey Hun

I feel so sick with worry if this cycle hasn't worked, had a conversation last night and it seems central Lancashire my pct are looking to suspend fertility treatment argh..,, I would be effected as I haven't registered or started my 2 nd attempt. If this dosent work I have to have 3 bleeds before they can register me for 2 nd cycle....shitting he'll that's months away. I am more desperate now than ever before for this cycle to go well.

Hun as you know I had a B M I of 42 and now it's 28 just under what they want. I know how hard it is to loose weight and to do it quick, wish I lived near by so I could try and help Hun...

I would recommend low low carb diet aka dreaded Akins , try and get some xenical weight loss tablets from gp ... And hammer the gym. I can't believe what stress the PCT are putting us all under. I am getting right back on the weight loss if I get a BFN, there is no way I want them to refuse me.
Your doing slimming world right? It's great diet but slow results with me. I lost so much more per week on Atkins.
I had a look at private treatment and there I'd no way we can afford it.

I am lucky and praying my 2 little embies are doing well but life has taught me life us cruel and shit so don't have alot of hope

Hope your ok Hun and I have every faith you will get your BMI down for Dec....
Please keep me updated
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## maaybe2010

My OH has had a massive turn around and we're going to opt for IVF O:)

How long is the waiting list. . . ?

x x x x


----------



## natp18

You should have started treatment within 18 weeks from referral under the nhs pathway 

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## maaybe2010

natp18 said:


> You should have started treatment within 18 weeks from referral under the nhs pathway
> 
> Hugs
> Nat x

Thanks hun :hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## bugs

wrightywales said:


> gutting im not in til 3pm. im on the short protocol hun i dont down reg at all which is great for me no hot flushes :haha::haha:

Oh well i'm sure our paths will cross at some point hopefully in the labour ward LOL xx I'm going to discuss the different protocols tomorrow the short will be much cheaper xx


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

When is it beneficial to do short protocol?
I heard if you got minimal eggs at collection then short protocol is the way to go ,is that right?
Is there any other circumstances they would allow short protocol?
I only collected 6 eggs on long protocol, do you think they will consider me for short protocol next time round. ...,that's if I don't get my bfp ,which I doubt I will the way I feel at the moment.
Definatly sounds better to go thru short protocol for both time and money, does it reduce costs by that much?

Hugs and hope your all well
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Nat. Yes i am doing SW. to be honest if i stick to it 100% i lose around 4-5lb per wk so not bad. Usually i go a lil off track and lose around 2-3lb tho.
I am deffo gonna be aiming to lose it as fast as poss tho and im joining the gym near work next wk and gonna go for a hr 3 times a wk after work. I am going to do what it takes to get pregnant and get us our baby.
I know how sad an cruel life has been for us, but i am praying like mad that u are preggy. I would be overjoyed for you.
The PCTS are shit what they are doing! i hope whoever voted this goverment in are happy with the results so far! xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies 

natp - hope your relaxing in your 2ww hun. i was told anyone with less than 5 and more than 15 eggs where to be put on short protocol. i produced 23 so thats why im on short. i will be glad to not do down regging but still end up doing 2 jabs a day for a few days. i have my appointment tomoz so will know more then. xx

africanqueen - good luck with losing the weight hun xx

bugs - when i am preggers :winkwink::winkwink: i wont be in liverool i live in north wales so will be having the baby at my local hospital. liverpool just abit to far for me :haha::haha::haha: takes me nearly 2 hrs to get there for appointments but hope our paths cross at some point at liverpool would be nice to meet a few faces off here xx

well got my appointment tomoz i know its only my drug appointment but im so excited then its only count down til AF and then it all starts again woooooohooooooo

:dust::hug: to all xxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I have another question :blush:

If your having IVF is on the NHS, does a FET count as 'one cycle'.
Would you get one IVF and then one FET?
*OR *IVF, then FET then another IVF (if the first two are unsusscesful of course) :wacko:


----------



## wrightywales

1 full ivf cycle includes 1 fresh cycle and 1 frozen cycle

so far ive had 1 fresh 2 frozen and all i have left is a fresh so if i have any frosties and this cycle doesnt work i will have to go private to have them transfered which is alot cheaper than ivf


----------



## maaybe2010

wrightywales said:


> 1 full ivf cycle includes 1 fresh cycle and 1 frozen cycle
> 
> so far ive had 1 fresh 2 frozen and all i have left is a fresh so if i have any frosties and this cycle doesnt work i will have to go private to have them transfered which is alot cheaper than ivf

I didn't know that. . . I actually only asked because I had seen the procedures you'd had on your sig O:)
That's good news to me, technicially gives us four chances (as long as I have enough eggs!) O:)


----------



## wrightywales

maaybe2010 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 1 full ivf cycle includes 1 fresh cycle and 1 frozen cycle
> 
> so far ive had 1 fresh 2 frozen and all i have left is a fresh so if i have any frosties and this cycle doesnt work i will have to go private to have them transfered which is alot cheaper than ivf
> 
> I didn't know that. . . I actually only asked because I had seen the procedures you'd had on your sig O:)
> That's good news to me, technicially gives us four chances (as long as I have enough eggs!) O:)Click to expand...

will be [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; you have little frosties left hun but im hoping you wont need them https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Aww thanks hun! :hugs:

I hope you get pregnant with quads this time round! :shock: :haha:

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

maaybe2010 said:


> Aww thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> I hope you get pregnant with quads this time round! :shock: :haha:
> 
> :kiss: :hugs:

thanks :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: think hubby would have a heart attack if i did

:hug: xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Wouldn't you just looove to see the reaction. . ?!
I know I would :haha:


----------



## bugs

Oh well never mind Wrightywales, How exciting for your meds!!!

Well my appointment today was OK Mr Kingsland advised us to wait till January to do next cycle which is a bit disapointing as I wanted to crack on but he said i've got to give my body a chance to heal from the op which makes sense I suppose. I asked about the short protocol coz I got 17 eggs last time but 9 of them were premature but he said I will stay on long but they'll reduce stimms to 2 menopur a night instead of 3 like I had last time. So it's another 3 months of waiting for me :wacko:

I also asked about NHS cuts and he said he was very nervous, Warrington PCT had a contract with LWH for 100 cycles and cancelled them at the drop of a hat coz they couldn't afford to pay for them, He was concerned that other PCT's will follow suit !!!!


----------



## natp18

Why oh why am I so stupid...
Confession ladys, I did a hpt on Friday and Saturday to see if the hcg had left my body,this was a week past transfer at the point of testing....it returned a negative result so was confident any future testing would not have been effect by hcg injection or would it!!

Well today I felt like pants and decided to buy a first response pregnancy test that can give posative results 6 days before period is due...
I did it about an hour ago and 2 pink lines appeared aka pregnant..... So I then did another test using a clear blue digital using the same sample of urine.... And it came back as not pregnant!!! Baring in mind it states do not use until first day of missed period.

I am kicking myself in limbo and don't know what to make of it all. I got told to test Thursday by clinic but that wouldn't be 2 weeks if I had my egg transfer on Friday 3rd is it???

I am so confused 

I don't even feel pregnant not like I did with the others, not sure what's going on?

What do you think ladys, apart from me being stupid by testing now and not Thursday!!

Hugs to all
X


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> Oh well never mind Wrightywales, How exciting for your meds!!!
> 
> Well my appointment today was OK Mr Kingsland advised us to wait till January to do next cycle which is a bit disapointing as I wanted to crack on but he said i've got to give my body a chance to heal from the op which makes sense I suppose. I asked about the short protocol coz I got 17 eggs last time but 9 of them were premature but he said I will stay on long but they'll reduce stimms to 2 menopur a night instead of 3 like I had last time. So it's another 3 months of waiting for me :wacko:
> 
> I also asked about NHS cuts and he said he was very nervous, Warrington PCT had a contract with LWH for 100 cycles and cancelled them at the drop of a hat coz they couldn't afford to pay for them, He was concerned that other PCT's will follow suit !!!!

Aw sorry he is making you wait Hun :(
Bloody hell this PCT funding is getting scary
If things don't go well with this cycle I am so nervous we won't get our 2nd go argh.
How have you been?
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## bugs

Aw sorry he is making you wait Hun :(
Bloody hell this PCT funding is getting scary
If things don't go well with this cycle I am so nervous we won't get our 2nd go argh.
How have you been?
Hugs
Nat x[/QUOTE]

I feel great but I think thats the annoying thing coz I feel fine i'm raring to go but as he said if it had been a failed cycle I could have started quicker but because I was pregnant and he said the operation was quite severe that I need to let everything heal and I trust him 100% so more waiting it is. He was quite funny he said come back and see me in January and we'll get you twins my OH face dropped he shitting himself for twins coz it will mean he has 5 kids !!!!

How are you doing not long now for you :happydance:


----------



## natp18

Why oh why am I so stupid...
Confession ladys, I did a hpt on Friday and Saturday to see if the hcg had left my body,this was a week past transfer at the point of testing....it returned a negative result so was confident any future testing would not have been effect by hcg injection or would it!!

Well today I felt like pants and decided to buy a first response pregnancy test that can give posative results 6 days before period is due...
I did it about an hour ago and 2 pink lines appeared aka pregnant..... So I then did another test using a clear blue digital using the same sample of urine.... And it came back as not pregnant!!! Baring in mind it states do not use until first day of missed period.

I am kicking myself in limbo and don't know what to make of it all. I got told to test Thursday by clinic but that wouldn't be 2 weeks if I had my egg transfer on Friday 3rd is it???

I am so confused 

I don't even feel pregnant not like I did with the others, not sure what's going on?

What do you think ladys, apart from me being stupid by testing now and not Thursday!!

Hugs to all
X


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> Aw sorry he is making you wait Hun :(
> Bloody hell this PCT funding is getting scary
> If things don't go well with this cycle I am so nervous we won't get our 2nd go argh.
> How have you been?
> Hugs
> Nat x

I feel great but I think thats the annoying thing coz I feel fine i'm raring to go but as he said if it had been a failed cycle I could have started quicker but because I was pregnant and he said the operation was quite severe that I need to let everything heal and I trust him 100% so more waiting it is. He was quite funny he said come back and see me in January and we'll get you twins my OH face dropped he shitting himself for twins coz it will mean he has 5 kids !!!!


Awe glad ya feeling great Hun, that's the most important thing.

Lol twins ay! Bloody hell lol
He is quite down to earth Mr Kingsland lol

What pct do you come under Hun?

Hugs
Nat x

How are you doing not long now for you :happydance:[/QUOTE]


----------



## wrightywales

maaybe2010 said:


> Wouldn't you just looove to see the reaction. . ?!
> I know I would :haha:

yeah think it would be very funny :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wrightywales

bugs said:


> Oh well never mind Wrightywales, How exciting for your meds!!!
> 
> Well my appointment today was OK Mr Kingsland advised us to wait till January to do next cycle which is a bit disapointing as I wanted to crack on but he said i've got to give my body a chance to heal from the op which makes sense I suppose. I asked about the short protocol coz I got 17 eggs last time but 9 of them were premature but he said I will stay on long but they'll reduce stimms to 2 menopur a night instead of 3 like I had last time. So it's another 3 months of waiting for me :wacko:
> 
> I also asked about NHS cuts and he said he was very nervous, Warrington PCT had a contract with LWH for 100 cycles and cancelled them at the drop of a hat coz they couldn't afford to pay for them, He was concerned that other PCT's will follow suit !!!!

sorry your having to wait hun but the docs know best will be rooting for you in jan hun :hug: xx


----------



## wrightywales

natp18 said:


> Why oh why am I so stupid...
> Confession ladys, I did a hpt on Friday and Saturday to see if the hcg had left my body,this was a week past transfer at the point of testing....it returned a negative result so was confident any future testing would not have been effect by hcg injection or would it!!
> 
> Well today I felt like pants and decided to buy a first response pregnancy test that can give posative results 6 days before period is due...
> I did it about an hour ago and 2 pink lines appeared aka pregnant..... So I then did another test using a clear blue digital using the same sample of urine.... And it came back as not pregnant!!! Baring in mind it states do not use until first day of missed period.
> 
> I am kicking myself in limbo and don't know what to make of it all. I got told to test Thursday by clinic but that wouldn't be 2 weeks if I had my egg transfer on Friday 3rd is it???
> 
> I am so confused
> 
> I don't even feel pregnant not like I did with the others, not sure what's going on?
> 
> What do you think ladys, apart from me being stupid by testing now and not Thursday!!
> 
> Hugs to all
> X

your not stupid hun i tested early on both my FETs. i really dont wanna get your hopes up but i think you might be pregnant and that your levels are not high enough yet for a digi to pick up. i would wait and test again thursday hun good luck. i had no symptoms till after the 2ww hun so i wouldnt worry about feeling normal [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; this is it for you hun :dust::hug: xxxxx


----------



## natp18

Gutted so gutted and confused now!!
Woke up early this morning to do another first response and a clue blue digital. I thought I would see those 2 pink lines again on first response as I did yesterday also thought that clear blue would read posative today. I thought the 1st pee of the day is the best. Anyway tested and now they both read negative ...,what the hell is going on!!!
I got back into bed and cried myself back to sleep as those pink lines made me think I could be preggers and I don't know my body that well.., the truth is us women do know our bodys and I knew deep down it hadn't worked.
I just don't get how it was posative yesterday afternoon but not now!
OH is making me go for my blood test still at 10am, I don't see the point at all
Hugs to all
Nat x


----------



## maaybe2010

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

so sorry hun thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I think its good to heal first, emotionally and physically and you will be all set for a new cycle in the new year ;-) I am so scared of the cut backs now that me and dh are aiming to get on the list before xmas and get cracking asap instead of waiting till next summer. We just cnt afford it ourselves.

Nat- I pray the blood test shows ur pregnant. I have everything crossed for u and pray your "feeling" is wrong xxx


----------



## natp18

Ok so just got off the phone from my Doctors surgery, my bloods indicates early pregnancy they think however they want to repeat bloods tomorrow to see if my levels have doubled. If they haven't then it looks like a chemical or early MC and if they have it's posative. I am not gonna allow myself to get excited because I can't handle any knock backs if it is bad news....iykwim?

Wiped before and had very light pink blood so that dosent fill me with confidence.

My clinic did book me in for a scan on the 6th October , so hopefully I will get
That far. They told me to do a hpt tomorrow and go for bloods so that's what I will do

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## maaybe2010

natp18 said:


> Ok so just got off the phone from my Doctors surgery, my bloods indicates early pregnancy they think however they want to repeat bloods tomorrow to see if my levels have doubled. If they haven't then it looks like a chemical or early MC and if they have it's posative. I am not gonna allow myself to get excited because I can't handle any knock backs if it is bad news....iykwim?
> 
> Wiped before and had very light pink blood so that dosent fill me with confidence.
> 
> My clinic did book me in for a scan on the 6th October , so hopefully I will get
> That far. They told me to do a hpt tomorrow and go for bloods so that's what I will do
> 
> Hope your all well
> Hugs
> Nat x

Well I hope it all turns out well and that your bloods do double hun :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Nat- Praying your bloods double hun! i will be soo delighted for you.
Let us know asap and remember that whatever the result, we are all here for you xxx


----------



## bugs

Oh Natp I've got everything crossed for you nad the way I saw it I was pregnant until someone told me otherwise, Try not to think about things too much I worked myself up into a frenzy and it's just no good. Stay positive and lot's of love xxxx

Hi AfricaQueen I know the longer I wait the more healed I will be but I'm just so impatient I want everything yesterday !!! I think your doing the right thing getting on the list asap I don't think they will cut it completely but they may reduce the number of free cycles you get, I bet the people who make these decisions conceived naturally with no problems I think it's disgusting that they put this extra pressure on people when it's stressfull enough to go through xxxx


----------



## bugs

Hi NatP just saw your result on the other post I'm so sorry and i'm sending you big hugs:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## natp18

Hi lovely ladys

Sorry thought I had updated on this thread too,
Unfortunatly period came
Full flow so I don't need to wait for further blood results to confirm how viable pregnancy was.

I have had such a heavy nasty AF which was just another kick in the teeth.

It does seem it was a chemical pregnancy now!
Gutted I now have to call Liverpool and cancel pregnancy scan too.

I hope consultant can see me asap so I can move forward with things. Scared about all the pct funding issues.

Not been a good weekend, had a tooth removed which has now become infected, in so much pain and not had alot of sleep. Then I have had heavy bleeding and cramp... All physical pain that dosent compare to how much pain my heart is feeling.

I also have my baby angel lillies birthday coming up, sad day as it's the 1 year anniversary plus her 1st birthday ..... Just don't know how to handle it all

I wad hugging my 5 month old nephew today who came to visit, that just made me long more for what I am missing.

Oh well, it's gonna be a long journey, thanknyou for all tour support so far and if there is a god out there he will allow us to have our bfp soon

Thanks and hugs, hope your all well

Nat x


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm not gona bother trying with words. . . 
All I can offer is hugs hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## missy10

Hi there,
we just on our first cycle of ivf at the womens i started my injections today where are you up too? :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

missy10 said:


> Hi there,
> we just on our first cycle of ivf at the womens i started my injections today where are you up too? :flower:

We haven't even had our first appointment yet :dohh:

:kiss:


----------



## missy10

are you in the womens when is your appointment?


----------



## missy10

*I have just started injecting bruserelin and my belly is brusing could anyone tell me if they were like this???[/SIZE*]


----------



## wrightywales

nat - so sorry hun thinking of you xxx

missy - i had brusing when i was on bruserelin. i wouldnt worry about that to much hun. the better i got at injecting the less bruising i got. good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## natp18

Thanks ladys

Gutted had to call lwh today to inform them I was no longer pregnant, had to cancel my pregnancy scan :(
Now I have to wait for another consultant appointment....
Anyone got a clue how long a appointment takes?
Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## wrightywales

hi nat

when i cancelled my pregnancy scan they booked me in there and then. the appointment was for 6 weeks later. you have to wait 3 cycles to start again anyway so it works out well. thinking of you hun xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nat- i replied in the other thread, but once again im sooo sorry hun :-( this IVF lark is not for the faint hearted is it? im really scared of starting now, having to face more possible heartache :-( 

Welcome missy  good luck with your cycle

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am going to make a appt at fertility clinic as soon as my bmi is below 30. Just pray funding is still available when i get there xxx


----------



## laura25

maaybe2010 said:


> I'm only under going tests atm but my OH's FS is Lewis-Jones and he's really nice O:)
> 
> I can't remember what mine is called, he's Eygptian and I don't really like him. . .
> I can't really understand him and I just didn't feel comfortable with him.
> 
> Good Luck with everything hun O:)
> 
> xx

hiya hun, we also see dr lewis jones at lwh, hes a lovely man, i have currently lost weight and managed to get my bmi to 29. just waiting for our appointment on the 4th oct to see what happens next and to see how long the ivf list is. eeeekkk!! just cant wait to get the ball rolling now!! this is our first try at ivf. wishing all u girlies the best of luck!!!! and hope u all end up with your lil miracles soon xx :hugs:


----------



## hollee

nat im so sorry about your loss, ive also had a early miscarriage or chemical pregnancy. i just feel emtpy inside. i can't believe its happaned. everyone is telling me i should talk about it but i don't know what to say. 

my follow up appointment is the 13th oct so you shouldn't have to wait too long for yours, my gp has said to ask about 'natural killer cell' its where your white blood cells go into overdrive & kill off any embryo's causing miscarriage, they can find out if you have it by a blood test. im going to ask for it to be done as i don't want to waste any more chances.


----------



## missy10

hollee said:


> nat im so sorry about your loss, ive also had a early miscarriage or chemical pregnancy. i just feel emtpy inside. i can't believe its happaned. everyone is telling me i should talk about it but i don't know what to say.
> 
> my follow up appointment is the 13th oct so you shouldn't have to wait too long for yours, my gp has said to ask about 'natural killer cell' its where your white blood cells go into overdrive & kill off any embryo's causing miscarriage, they can find out if you have it by a blood test. im going to ask for it to be done as i don't want to waste any more chances.


Hi there, ive also heard of these natural killer blood cells i have had 3 misscarages and after 3 they looked into it and said my blood is sticky and clots so i was advised to take asprin to prevent it happenin again


----------



## missy10

y do they say stay away from coffee???


----------



## maaybe2010

missy10 said:


> y do they say stay away from coffee???

Most likely because of the caffine.

:flower:


----------



## natp18

Sorry not been on for a day or 2, not been so well.
I have been given an appointment back at my clinic on the 18th Oct to discuss what I do next. 
I was gutted on Monday when I had to cancel my pregnancy scan, they were very nice.
At least I know it worked for a short while, things just keep going round in my head, as one day it was posative the next it had gone. I keep questioning was it something I dis or didn't do, oh well I must stay strong I have my little angel lillie 1st birthday coming up as well as her 1 year anniversary since she grew her wings.... Just planning stuff to put on her grave.
I hope your all well and I will try and catch up and replys to all your posts
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Nat, hope u are feeling ok and gearing up for your next cycle in the next few mths xx

Hope all u ladies are doing well and hope to see some bfps here soon 

I am back on the diet and did a 5.5 mile walk for charity the other nite so trying my best to get that BMI below 30 by xmas so we can enter the new yr knowing we stand a chance of getting pregnant  im soooo excited at the prospect but terrified of yet more sadness/disappointment.... xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

natp - hope your ok hun :hug: xx

africanqueen - congrats on your walk for charity. hope you losing the weight goes well hun and you will be raring to in the new year xx

laura - good luck with your appointment on the 4th xx

hope everyone else is well :dust: :hug:

AFM - well AF arrived on friday so i had a baseline scan on saturday morning which showed everything is ok and to start stims. im now on day 3 of stim and not feeling to bad i do have a few side effects. headaches dizziness and tingling sensation in my ovaries so at least i can feel it working. i have a scan on wednesday to see how many follies are growing and when to start on the cetrotide. ec could be end nxt week beginning of the week after will have to see how i respond

good luck to all xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty- best of luck with your scan ;-) hope u get tons of follies and nice healthy eggs xxx


----------



## wrightywales

thanks hun xx


----------



## maaybe2010

We've got our appointment fo rthe IVF information evening :dance:
It's October 7th :) What will this be like. . . ? O:)

Consultant says that we'll have the prcedure before christmas :shock: :happydance:
Anyone think this is right /wrong, I didn't expect it that quick really!


----------



## maaybe2010

We've got our appointment for the IVF information evening :dance:
It's October 7th :) What will this be like. . . ? O:)

Consultant says that we'll have the procedure before christmas :shock: :happydance:
Anyone think this is right /wrong, I didn't expect it that quick really!


----------



## wrightywales

thats great hun. i though it was just like a lecture. there was about 50 couples when i had mine. they explained everything about the treatments and you get all the info and forms to take home and if you have any questions you get chance to ask at the end.

as long as they dont ask for any more test then it can be that quick. we had to redo all our tests so that took a few months. xx


----------



## wrightywales

scan went ok forgot to ask how many follies but they are all under 10mm. got another scan on friday so i hope to start the cetrotide then.


----------



## bugs

Good Luck Wrighty hope it all goes smoothly for you xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

hope your all well xx

had my 2nd scan yesterday and i started the cetrotide woohoo now im on 2 jabs a day. i have 15 follies on the left 19 on the right. biggest is 14.5. i have another scan booked for 9am monday morning. another very early start for me :( this had better be worth it


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Girls 

Wrighty hope that those follies are doin fab!
I have felt very depressed the past few days and been crying and telling DH to leave me and get with a woman who is able to give him children etc etc. he has had the patience of a saint really. Its the fear that the IVF may get suspended in this PCT that is making me depressed. I just pray i get my weight down by dec and manage to at least get on the waiting list. The stress is killing me and iv been working tons of overtime cos we need the cash, so exhausted and feeling crap all round really :-(

xxx


----------



## bugs

africaqueen said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Wrighty hope that those follies are doin fab!
> I have felt very depressed the past few days and been crying and telling DH to leave me and get with a woman who is able to give him children etc etc. he has had the patience of a saint really. Its the fear that the IVF may get suspended in this PCT that is making me depressed. I just pray i get my weight down by dec and manage to at least get on the waiting list. The stress is killing me and iv been working tons of overtime cos we need the cash, so exhausted and feeling crap all round really :-(
> 
> xxx

Good Luck Wrighty you've got lots of eggies cooking nicely there XXX

Africa Queen I'm sorry you are feeling low, I think finding the balance between work and home and coping with all this IVF business can be a nightmare and unless people have been through it it is impossible to understand. I think even to a point as good as they are it's difficult for the OH to fully understand. If one more person said to me it'll be your turn next I could have swung for them. With 15 pregnant women wobbling round our office it's hard to get away from it but you have to stay positive. I don't know if you've been looking at the other threads but there has been amazing results recently. You have everything going for you for the IVF to work, So don't worry about the cuts because that is out of your hands and I don't think they can afford to stop funding as they would have to close the Hewitt Centre and there is no way they'll do that. So sending big hugs stay positive and we'll all be there with you on your journey xxxx (sorry if thats really corny Ha Ha)


----------



## africaqueen

Thank u so much bugs xx

You are right about them not being able to close the hewitt centre so i will try to be optimistic and pray next yr is the year we either become mummies or have huge bumps ;-) I am excited and terrified, but mostly desperate but im sure those sentiments are the same for us all going through this xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

well im doing great did my trigger 9pm last night and im having EC tomorrow morning at 9am. omg this cycle has gone s quick. will probably have ET on saturday but to be confirmed. i will come on as soon as im home to let you all know how i get on. im now off to sleep good night ladies xx


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty wishing all the luck in the world for in the morning! cnt wait for a update!!

xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

just a quick one from me as im very sore. well it wasnt the best day ive had. EC went well got 35 eggs but i also have OHSS and transfer wont be happening for at least 3 months . if i feel better in a bit i will be bk on but for now gonna try and get some sleep as ive been up since 5.30 this morning


----------



## maaybe2010

Aw hun :hugs:
That's a long wait :(


----------



## wrightywales

yeah i know. so wanted my BFP before my 10 wedding anniversary in november but the up side is they are giving me 2 free FETs which i didnt have. really did think i was going to have to pay for them


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh wow, well that's a fab little silver lining there!! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty im sorry it didnt go as plan but u are going to have some embies on ice and im sure u will get that bfp for the new year xxx

Were u awake for ec and was it painful? xxx


----------



## bugs

My God I missed a day and all this has happened, Wrighty so sorry it didn't go as expected I think thats the tough part when things don't go to plan !! Fingers crossed for the snow babies and we may end up having our transfer at a similar time whoop whoop xxxx Keep your chin up hun and get well soon xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

africaqueen said:


> Wrighty im sorry it didnt go as plan but u are going to have some embies on ice and im sure u will get that bfp for the new year xxx
> 
> Were u awake for ec and was it painful? xxx

thak hun

no i was sedated and didnt feel a thing until i woke up. i will admit im in quite a bit of pain but its more the swelling and bloating from my OHSS then anything. i wasnt in this much pain last time it just felt like bad period cramps.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well ive had some great news today. the embryologist has just rung. out of 35, 30 were mature and 24 have fertilised so i got 24 little frosties waiting ready for next year :happydance::happydance:. im still very sore and im very bloated but im drinking loads and resting so hope the OHSS settles down soon. 

hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## maaybe2010

24! Wow that's fab :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Awww wrighty that is AMAZING!!! You have a super chance of a new year BFP! lets pray 2011 is the liverpool ladies baby boom! ;-) xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

africaqueen said:


> Awww wrighty that is AMAZING!!! You have a super chance of a new year BFP! lets pray 2011 is the liverpool ladies baby boom! ;-) xxx

[-o&lt;


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies. . . 

At our infomation evening we got told "One cycle of IVF counts as a fresh cycle and the use of any viable embryos from that fresh cycle".
That to me means for than one FET if there are enough embryos?? :shrug:

Also does LWH keep embies to the blast stage at all?
I know some clinics are better than others at this but I want to keep mine to this stage before transfer.

:flower: x x x x x x


----------



## bugs

Hi Maybe2010, If you have frozen embies to transfer that will be included in your cycle so you won't have to pay. And you have to have a certain amount of good grade embryo's (I think it's about 6) before they will take them to Blasto stage as they don't want to risk you ending up with none. I had 5 embies but I only had 2 that would have made it to blast stage and they were the one's I put back so no frosties for me.

I hope this makes sense xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah it does thanks hun O:)

Alos we got our bloods done Monday (Hep B and C and HIV etc.) how long should we expect to wait until we get our next appointment? I'm hoping it is within three weeks so we can use my Decemeber cycle O:)

:kiss:


----------



## bugs

maaybe2010 said:


> Yeah it does thanks hun O:)
> 
> Alos we got our bloods done Monday (Hep B and C and HIV etc.) how long should we expect to wait until we get our next appointment? I'm hoping it is within three weeks so we can use my Decemeber cycle O:)
> 
> :kiss:

It only takes a few weeks to get bloods back, We had to wait a while coz my OH had a sample done at the same time and we had to wait about 6 weeks for that appointment but my bloods were back in a week. The only thing you need to consider is if you start on Dec period and your baseline scan falls over Xmas when they are closed they might tell you to wait till Jan xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

bugs said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it does thanks hun O:)
> 
> Alos we got our bloods done Monday (Hep B and C and HIV etc.) how long should we expect to wait until we get our next appointment? I'm hoping it is within three weeks so we can use my Decemeber cycle O:)
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> It only takes a few weeks to get bloods back, We had to wait a while coz my OH had a sample done at the same time and we had to wait about 6 weeks for that appointment but my bloods were back in a week. The only thing you need to consider is if you start on Dec period and your baseline scan falls over Xmas when they are closed they might tell you to wait till Jan xxxClick to expand...

Really? :(

I worked it out that EC would be a few days after christmas.

:flower:


----------



## bugs

You would have to see the hospital coz with Xmas being on Saturday the Monday and Tuesday are classed as a bank Holiday so I doubt they will do any treatment then. I'm going on my December period which means I won't start injections until the end of December for about 4 1/2 weeks and then transfer will be the end of Jan beginning of Feb. I wanted to go earlier but the consultant advised to wait till after Xmas coz it would be too stressful over Xmas XXX


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Read that the LWH has just expanded the hewitt centre with another wing, so hoping that means that cuts are unlikely in the liverpool pct, or why waste the money??
Just pray i manage to get on the list dec/jan and can start by spring.
How long did u all wait before starting treatment? xxx


----------



## bugs

We didn't have to wait hun coz we are private but my friend was put on the list in about July had her information evening in August and she started her down regs this Month so I think it's pretty quick. How are you hun Hope you are well, Fingers crossed 2011 will be a good year for all of us xxx


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

Sorry haven't posted in a while , lifes been hetic with being back at work :(

Saw Mr Kingsland yesterday and am starting treatment again as soon as my period comes.... 
Going back on long protocol :( but with 3 amples instead of 2 with the hope I may produce more eggs this time.

Pct funding was discussed and he seemed very concerned that 90% of his business comes from pct nhs work. He spoke about how they had invested so much money into the Hewitt centre and suspected further pct cuts are putting their development at risk..... I felt quite bad for him as it's just not us who is effected by the nasty pct cuts.
My pct is reviewing in November, so I am happy we have made it to our 2nd go in time....gutted for all those women who haven't :(

We did get a private cost of £4000 for any future cycles we have after this last nhs go.,,

Is anybody going to the infertility show at Olympia London? It looks gd
Hopefully we can afford to go.

How are you all anyhow?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

Sorry haven't posted in a while , lifes been hetic with being back at work :(

Saw Mr Kingsland yesterday and am starting treatment again as soon as my period comes.... 
Going back on long protocol :( but with 3 amples instead of 2 with the hope I may produce more eggs this time.

Pct funding was discussed and he seemed very concerned that 90% of his business comes from pct nhs work. He spoke about how they had invested so much money into the Hewitt centre and suspected further pct cuts are putting their development at risk..... I felt quite bad for him as it's just not us who is effected by the nasty pct cuts.
My pct is reviewing in November, so I am happy we have made it to our 2nd go in time....gutted for all those women who haven't :(

We did get a private cost of £4000 for any future cycles we have after this last nhs go.,,

Is anybody going to the infertility show at Olympia London? It looks gd
Hopefully we can afford to go.

How are you all anyhow?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## bugs

Hi Nat nice too see you back, I think it's good to have a break from here especially after what you've been through sometimes reading about other people's treatment can be really upsetting it was for me anyway !!
I'm jumping back on the IVF rollercoaster in December so probably won't have transfer until late January. I'm looking forward to starting but aprehensive about what might (or might not) happen but God loves a trier as they say xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls :-0)

Nat, wishing u all the luck hun. Is ur pct manchester then? im so scared of cuts with this pct. dont think i could stand anymore sadness and i would be devastated.

Bugs, wishing u all the luck too 

Pray i can shift this weight and get on the list at least so we can start 2011 with hope xxx


----------



## natp18

Africa queen: hello Hun, been wondering how you have been getting on. I am under central Lancashire pct. 
So where you up to in your plans?
Hugs 
Nat x


----------



## natp18

bugs said:


> Hi Nat nice too see you back, I think it's good to have a break from here especially after what you've been through sometimes reading about other people's treatment can be really upsetting it was for me anyway !!
> I'm jumping back on the IVF rollercoaster in December so probably won't have transfer until late January. I'm looking forward to starting but aprehensive about what might (or might not) happen but God loves a trier as they say xxx

Hello Hun

How are you feeling? December is nearly here Hun, you gone through your treatment plan yet? 
Wishing you all the luck in the world
Keep me updated Hun
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Hello everyone

Hope your all well and treatment is going tonplan for you all.

As for me I have started my 2nd cycle., tomorrow is my baseline scan so hoping it all goes well.
Keep you all updated

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

natp18 said:


> Africa queen: hello Hun, been wondering how you have been getting on. I am under central Lancashire pct.
> So where you up to in your plans?
> Hugs
> Nat x

Hi Nat 

Well we are nowhere with our plans... i have been working 7 days a wk as we are having money worries and i have been referred for oral surgery as the bone in my top gum has rotted due to root canal treatment so i need a op to have it removed in the new year, so been comfort eating and only lost 1lb in wks :-( i am feeling quite down about the whole ivf now as it feels so out of reach... i am starting to feel like i will never get pregnant again. 
I am back on plan as frm today but feel i have a mountain to climb :-(

I am glad you are having your ivf cycle and i pray your scan goes well. Keep me updated.

How is everyone else doing? also wondering if anyone that is having/due to have treatment at LWH would like to meet up in the new year?
I badly need some support as im feeling alone with my emptiness right now. dh tries but he just cant understand the overwhelming emotion i have to be pregnant again and to actually have a baby in my womb next time around xxx


----------



## natp18

Aw sweet 

So good to hear from you. I am really sorry that things are not going to plan. Really sorry haven't posted on here for a while , I tend not to come on alot but please feel free to add me on facebook "Natalie Jobson, there is about 6 Natalie Jobsons my icon picture is of a tin doll with flowers lol.

I can't believe your working 7 days a week omg you must be knackard.. I will be doing that soon as we are having financial problems too :-(

As for the weight issue Hun, I have been there and I feel for you so much sweet..... I am falling off the weightloss band wagon myself

Ouch ouch ouch your poorly gum isn't good Hun, so hope they sort it soon sweet.

Well my scan didn't go to plan at all, they won't start my next stage of ivf until my womb thins out and I am having the longest period too.
I have to wait until another scan is done on Thursday to see if they are gonna continue treatment or abandon cycle

Feeling so fed up today, anyway on a good note my SIL told me Liverpool pct isn't in debt like the other pct's so it's highly unlikely that Liverpool will stop ivf funding.... I have my fingers crossed because I am sure you said you come under Liverpool pct.

Anyway you hang in there Hun, we will have our babys in our arms with lots of effort 
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## africaqueen

Nat, we most deffo will have our babies no matter what it takes ;-)
I am back on my diet now as i renewed determination and will do anything to meet our baby that is waiting in the wings 
I have PM'd u hun cos cnt find u on fb. lol xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies nice to hear from you both, Africa Queen sorry your going through a bad time I think it happens to us all. I've been trying to limit my time on here there has been a lot of positive's lately which is great coz it shows IVF really works but i'm a selfish cow and I want it to work for me !!!

I think sometimes you need a break from it all my OH said I was becoming a babyzilla !!!
Natp sorry your scan didn't go to plan I'm sure it will all get back on track at your next scan xxx

AFM I've got to ring the hospital on my December period so will probably start down regs right on top of Xmas but I suppose it's a good distraction so not such a bad thing. I have started my acupuncture aswell so it's like seeing a therapist so that makes me feel much better, I'll keep everyone updated XXXXX


----------



## africaqueen

Good to hear from u bugs 

I wish u tons of luck with ur next cycle ;-)

Yeah i was going through a phase of feeling very sorry for myself but i have decided to stop dwelling on what has happened to me and concentrate on the job in hand... getting pregnant. I find the festive period hard going but i am keeping in my mind that hopefully i will be pregnant by next xmas. xxx


----------



## bugs

Thats all you can do hun or you'll drive yourself mad, Look at the things you can do this Xmas like get really pissed and wear ridiculously high shoes. My Xmas night out in work out of 21 people there will be 4 preggers ones so i'm gonna drink their share of the wine :wine:

I tell you what I have found really difficult a friend from work has just had her 1st cycle of IVF and it worked 1st time she has unexplained Infertilty and as much as I am delighted for her it was really hard to take in. I think if she'd have got pregnant naturally it wouldn't have bothered me that much. 

So I do hope you are feeling better it does get easier and that 1st cycle will start before you know it, Enjoy the time you've got coz once your a mum as wonderful as it will be you'll crave for these moments of peace and quiet xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah thats my way of thinking for now to save my sanity.lol.
I am thinking of all the xmas do's and get togethers and the drink and the pleasing myself what i do, in the hope that next yr i wont get to do all that ;-)

Glad ur ok. Where in merseyside are u? i am thinking of arranging a met up in the new year with a few of the girls from here... maybe go for a meal and drinks etc xxx


----------



## Ms Possitive

Hi Guy's,
I'm new on here but would like to share my woes!!!!
My hubby and I started our IVF treatment on the 1st Nov, Yesterday I had my EG and was pleases to know they retrieved 8 eggs.............got phone call this morning to say that none of the eggs fertilized:cry::cry:
They mentioned that the sperm were not "banging" into the eggs and now they have suggested ICSI!!! I'm willing to try anything but just wondered if any one else had a similar experience????


----------



## africaqueen

Ms Possitive said:


> Hi Guy's,
> I'm new on here but would like to share my woes!!!!
> My hubby and I started our IVF treatment on the 1st Nov, Yesterday I had my EG and was pleases to know they retrieved 8 eggs.............got phone call this morning to say that none of the eggs fertilized:cry::cry:
> They mentioned that the sperm were not "banging" into the eggs and now they have suggested ICSI!!! I'm willing to try anything but just wondered if any one else had a similar experience????

Hi and welcome hun.
I am so sorry that none of your eggs fertilized:hugs:
I am yet to have IVF but we will be having our 1st cycle next yr.
I think now they know there is a issue they may do assisted hatching or ICSI for you and then u will have a much better chance on your next cycle.
I know how devastated u must feel but just keep ur eye on the "prize" and we will get there eventually and be all the more thankful after all we have suffered to become mothers xxx


----------



## bugs

HI ladies hope everyone is well, Miss Possitive sorry about your cycle I think the 1st go is always a bit of a guessing game so you'll be so much more prepared next time and so will the hospital xxxx

AFM AF blessed me with her presence today so i've got to ring tomorrow to sort out appointments, i'm just concerned that coz they close down over Xmas people who were due to start last month will be starting this month they better not tell me I have to wait till Jan after i've just waited 4 months but hopefully i'll be starting down regs on the 28th Dec xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for Jan Bugs! i wish u sooo much luck for the new yr.
I am thinking il hit the right bmi by end of feb an go on list then so pray we get our 1st cycle underway before the summer... what u think?

I have stalled on the diet really so back to basics tomorrow as i need to get on that list. I am so looking forward to the new year, but got a lot of stress at the moment with my mum having tests etc as she is losing her speech and has lumps on her throat so been comfort eating, but it stops now. Im getting beyond desperate to be preggo now xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi Africa Queen Sorry to hear about your mum, It's so hard to stick to anything when there is so much going on but you've got such a worthwhile goal ahead so stick with it, As for getting on the list my friend in work as soon as they had all their results back they had started treatment within about 2 months so I think it does happen really quick xx I spoke to the hospital today and start downregs on the 28th yay I texted my mum to tell her and she said Here we go again !!!


----------



## africaqueen

bugs said:


> Hi Africa Queen Sorry to hear about your mum, It's so hard to stick to anything when there is so much going on but you've got such a worthwhile goal ahead so stick with it, As for getting on the list my friend in work as soon as they had all their results back they had started treatment within about 2 months so I think it does happen really quick xx I spoke to the hospital today and start downregs on the 28th yay I texted my mum to tell her and she said Here we go again !!!

Well i am made up for u!:happydance: I think mothers are scared of us getting hurt etc so thats why the attitude appears not great... my mum does not show much intrest an looks worried when i mention ivf... i think she cnt bare to see me any more sad next yr tbh xx


----------



## bugs

africaqueen said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> Hi Africa Queen Sorry to hear about your mum, It's so hard to stick to anything when there is so much going on but you've got such a worthwhile goal ahead so stick with it, As for getting on the list my friend in work as soon as they had all their results back they had started treatment within about 2 months so I think it does happen really quick xx I spoke to the hospital today and start downregs on the 28th yay I texted my mum to tell her and she said Here we go again !!!
> 
> Well i am made up for u!:happydance: I think mothers are scared of us getting hurt etc so thats why the attitude appears not great... my mum does not show much intrest an looks worried when i mention ivf... i think she cnt bare to see me any more sad next yr tbh xxClick to expand...

I know what you mean I think it was just coz she was so involved last time and she was with me for the ectopic and then again when I got rushed to hospital so she really did go through it with me. I think you get that wrapped up in yourself you don't realise how much it affects the closest people around you aswell. But i'll keep you updated with how I get on, I'm not joining another forum coz I think it can be a bit stressful when other people are going at the same time coz if someone gets more eggs you stress and then if someone's got a better graded embryo you stress some more so I'm just gonna stick around here XXXX


----------



## Ms Possitive

Girls thanx for your replies!! Well straight after I posted my thread I got a call from the hospital and they informed me that ONE of the eggs had shown signs of Fertilization!!!! We could not believe it, I had my ET last saturday so I'm half way through my 2ww! It's starting to do my head in a bit now but I have to remain positive. Good luck to you both!x


----------



## africaqueen

Ms Possitive said:


> Girls thanx for your replies!! Well straight after I posted my thread I got a call from the hospital and they informed me that ONE of the eggs had shown signs of Fertilization!!!! We could not believe it, I had my ET last saturday so I'm half way through my 2ww! It's starting to do my head in a bit now but I have to remain positive. Good luck to you both!x

Sending u a TON of sticky vibes! keep us updated hun xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope you all had a good christmas

natp - how is everything with you hun fxed you get you BFP this time hun xx

bugs - omg hun bet your excited to get started good luck xx

africanqueen - how are you hun. have you got any dates yet? xx

ms positive - so sorry about your cycle hun. fxed now they know you need ICSI you will get you BFP nxt cycle xxx

AFM - well AF arrived yesterday so need to ring them to arrange my FET but of course we had to have 2 bank holidays this week. hope they are open on wednesday. want to get this FET out the way as hubby has to go into hospital in feb for about 3 weeks so would hate for him to miss coming with my for the transfer

:hug: :dust: to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugs

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope you all had a good christmas
> 
> natp - how is everything with you hun fxed you get you BFP this time hun xx
> 
> bugs - omg hun bet your excited to get started good luck xx
> 
> africanqueen - how are you hun. have you got any dates yet? xx
> 
> ms positive - so sorry about your cycle hun. fxed now they know you need ICSI you will get you BFP nxt cycle xxx
> 
> AFM - well AF arrived yesterday so need to ring them to arrange my FET but of course we had to have 2 bank holidays this week. hope they are open on wednesday. want to get this FET out the way as hubby has to go into hospital in feb for about 3 weeks so would hate for him to miss coming with my for the transfer
> 
> :hug: :dust: to all xxxxxxxxx

Hi Wrighty well i started my injections on the 28th so I think i'll be looking at transfer towards the end of Jan ish, I feel a lot more nervous this time even though I know what to expect I think because it worked last time I'm terrified that i'll just get a BFN but trying to keep positive. Good Luck with your FET I haven't joined any other threads but i'll keep everyone updated on this one !!!

On a happy note my friend has just had her 1st cycle at the Women's and is expecting twins so they must be doing something right !!!

Hi to everyone else hope everyone had a lovely XMAS and 2011 will be our year xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, hope u all survived christmas? I got thru it with only a few tears shed so better than i expected 

Wrighty- I have no dates yet as i have to lose over 2 stones before they will even refer me. I am thinking i will of managed that by mid march latest, so hoping we will start treatment in may/june? 

Bugs- good luck with ur forthcoming cycle!

Good luck to us all for 2011. I pray its the year some of us become mummies and some of us get pregnant and that xmas 2011 will be one of pure joy.
Best wishes for the new year and much health and happiness to us all xxx


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

so ssorry havent posted in this section for ages. I am gonna catch up on all your news in a mo and reply.

I got my BFP on Monday after having 2 embies transsferred on the 17th Dec. I am happy but scared,really scarred of another MC.
I got 14 eggs,8 fertilised but only 2 made it so no frosties. Very scared if this iccle bean or beans dont stay as we have no more nhs funded cycles left 

I am hoping your all well and sending you all buckets of baby dust

hugs
nat x


----------



## wrightywales

natp18 said:


> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> so ssorry havent posted in this section for ages. I am gonna catch up on all your news in a mo and reply.
> 
> I got my BFP on Monday after having 2 embies transsferred on the 17th Dec. I am happy but scared,really scarred of another MC.
> I got 14 eggs,8 fertilised but only 2 made it so no frosties. Very scared if this iccle bean or beans dont stay as we have no more nhs funded cycles left
> 
> I am hoping your all well and sending you all buckets of baby dust
> 
> hugs
> nat x

congrats hun hope your taking things easy xx


----------



## africaqueen

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let this be the year of the BFP!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE hope everyone had a good night and wish you all the best for 2011.

Bugs - how are you getting on. hope your not having to many side effects. when is your first baseline scan?

Africaqueen - good luck with the weight loss hun. im sure with the thought of a BFP at the end of it all will spur you on even more xxx

Natp - how are you feeling hun? are you having symptoms yet? do you have a date for you scan yet? xxxx

AFM - well ladies ive just missed out on having FET in Jan as the embryology dept is closed til the 10th for decontamination and im due to ov a few days before which means i will being going alone to have it in february as hubby wont be here. i am gutted but just want to get it out the way as it will be our last chance.


----------



## bugs

Happy New Year ladies xxxx
Natp that is fantastic news congratulations hun what an amazing start to 2011 the start of lot's of BFP's for 2011.

I'm doing OK Wrighty I've got my baseline scan on the 18th, Probably had a few too many drinks last night but I thought sod it i'm not going to be too neurotic this time but the bloody hot flushes have come with a vengance today so not the best time to be hungover but oh well !!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Bugs!

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining in :blush:

I'm currently losing weight to go on the waiting list for, I think, ICSI. If not, it will be IVF. 

Spent last night having a good read through this thread, all the strength and courage you all seem to have is just amazing. I have found some of it a bit confusing though, but to be honest, that's nothing new :wacko: 
There was one lady that recommended the IVF book though which I am gonna go out and buy, think it was AfricanQueen? Whoever it was though, thanks for the tip. 

So, a bit about us....
I am 24, he his 30. We've been TTC for 5 years now. We were young when we started TTC but once we found out I have PCOS, we knew it would be a long road and we were keen to get started. I have had 6 months on clomid, with one miscarriage and one ectopic. After a nightmare with his semen analysis, it's looking like he has low motility too, which we are only just finding out about, getting the final results next week hopefully. 

Then as soon as I have lost the extra weight, we should be on the list. :thumbup:

Wishing you all luck and sticky bfp's

Take care, Vicky xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining in :blush:
> 
> I'm currently losing weight to go on the waiting list for, I think, ICSI. If not, it will be IVF.
> 
> Spent last night having a good read through this thread, all the strength and courage you all seem to have is just amazing. I have found some of it a bit confusing though, but to be honest, that's nothing new :wacko:
> There was one lady that recommended the IVF book though which I am gonna go out and buy, think it was AfricanQueen? Whoever it was though, thanks for the tip.
> 
> So, a bit about us....
> I am 24, he his 30. We've been TTC for 5 years now. We were young when we started TTC but once we found out I have PCOS, we knew it would be a long road and we were keen to get started. I have had 6 months on clomid, with one miscarriage and one ectopic. After a nightmare with his semen analysis, it's looking like he has low motility too, which we are only just finding out about, getting the final results next week hopefully.
> 
> Then as soon as I have lost the extra weight, we should be on the list. :thumbup:
> 
> Wishing you all luck and sticky bfp's
> 
> Take care, Vicky xxxx

Welcome 

I am also in the process of losing weight to get on the IVF list. I have started a thread in diet and fitness for all us ladies losing weight for fertility reasons, so please join us... https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...94816-dieting-fertility-reasons-thread-4.html

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

longtobeamum - welcome to the thread hun and good luck with your weight loss xxx

Bugs - thats one thing i didnt like. just be glad its winter. i had hot flushes during my first cycle in june 09 and the weather was lovely and hot omg my friend said i looked like a tomato i was that red when a hot flush came over me. that was one thing i was glad you didnt get on short protocol. xxx

Natp - how are you hun?? xxx

Africaqueen - how are you hun? xxx

well nothing to report from me im just waiting. 3 weeks till AF due fingers crossed shes on time. 

:dust::dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Wrighty 

I am ok ta. Still feel a million miles away from starting IVF but doing all i can health wise to get on that list asap! Sticking to my diet and quit smoking and started on the wii fit so all systems go from my end. Just need to get that bmi to 30 and i can go GP and be referred to the LWH at looong last. Feels a long way for us at the moment but we will get there 

Best of luck with your next cycle! xxx


----------



## bugs

Ha ha I know what you mean my last cycle was summer too so I constantly had a fan going in work. It's not too bad during the day it's the night sweats that are killing me, Oh well it's not for long and hopefully it will all be worth it in the end. I've just ordered the Zita West relaxation CD for before and after transfer so i'll let you know what it's like, My acupuncturist used it after my last transfer and there are 10 steps I got to step 5 before I was snoozing and as she said you don't get more relaxed than that so thought I'd give it a try to use before aswell xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Has anyone done a IVF or ICSI Journal that they wouldn't mind me reading? I know people do journals on this site, but I just can't find them :dohh:

xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya longtobeamum! ive got a journel called waiting for ivf x, if u wanna have a look hun! x


----------



## longtobeamum

Thanks Laura, have had a read :) looking forward to stalking you now if you don't mind :blush:

I've had an appointment today for a scan to see if a cyst I had on my ovary has gone, and it has :D Got another appointment in July now to see if I have lost enough weight to be referred, I'm on a mission now :happydance:


----------



## laura25

hehe no hun dnt mind u stalking me lol!! :) 
awwww thats brill news hun that ur cyst has gone!!! i wish u the best of luck wiv ur weight loss!!!!! believe me if i can lose weight anyone can im a lazy ass at times lol!! xx


----------



## bugs

Hiya Longtobeamum, I haven't got a journal but I will post what happens in this cycle on here. Good Luck getting on that list once your on it You pretty much get treated straight away. Not that I got much use out of it we had to pay coz OH has kids already. Had my acupuncture tonight and she gave me a few stabs for my night sweats so fingers crossed I will get a good night sleep tonight. Just under 2 weeks to go till I start stimms Scary !!!!


----------



## longtobeamum

Thanks Bugs. Like I said before, I'm on a mission to lose the weight now. I'm quite excited, although I'm sure my mood will change to 'crapping my pants' when it comes close to starting. Not good that you have to pay, but I suppose it will be worth it when you get your sticky :bfp: 

xx:flower:xx


----------



## laura25

hi everyone, im goin lwh to start my menapur injections on monday and not sure what to expect!! im excited but a lil scared at the same time. can anyone give me any insight into side affects etc! thanx xx

wish u all BFP for 2011! xx :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

Good luck bugs and laura!! Wishing u all the best x

longtobeamum- dont forget to pop into our diet support thread hun. Hows it going? I was bad last nite but im trying my best with the stress im under and its day 9 off the cigs so im proud of that  It feels like forever intill we even get referred at the moment. Im feeling impatient and dh is being bugger all support :-( xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi Africa Queen well done for kicking the cigs your lining of your womb sure will thank you for it, Keep your chin up I'm sure you'll hit your target weight in no time xxxx

Hi Laura25, Good Luck with your stimms to be honest from what I can remember I was fine when I was on the stimms you just start to feel a bit bloated towards the end it's the downregs which are a killer xxxx


----------



## laura25

hi all!
been to liverpool womans today to start my first injections. I was kinda nervous but was ok once we got called in, for sum reason i thought id be starting with manopur injections today doh!!! but i was wrong! hehe you can tell this is my first cycle i dnt have a clue :) lol, instead i gave my self my first buserelin injection, wasnt as bad as i thought it would be, just hope i dont start getting the menapausel side affects as the weeks go on hehe! 

hope ur all well and wishing u lots of baby dust xxxxxxx


----------



## bugs

Don't worry hun my one bad thing I have to say about the Women's is they are rubbish at telling you what to expect and what will happen next !!!

Are you on the long protocol then, If you are you should be on the buserelin for about 3 weeks and then start stimms. We are pretty close together I've been on the buserelin for 2 weeks now. Expect hot flushes and headaches thats what I got both times around xxxxx


----------



## laura25

hiya bugs, yeah think im on um for about 3 weeks hun that sounds about right hehe! i cant remember everything the nurse said to me today but she was goin thru all the meds and what will happen next, so been reading thru my lil book that she gave me that i have to log down all my injections in, so its abit more clearer now hehe! not realy looking forward to hot flushes and headaches!! but hey ho, it has to be done xxxx 
baby dust to all Xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- u must be so glad to get started! i actually never thought i would be sooo looking forward to injecting myself every day! haha. Cnt wait to shift this weight and get referred nw so i can update my progress here too instead of just being a bystander :-(

Good luck to u too Bugs. How r u feeling? xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi Africa Queen glad to hear you've got that motivation back you'll be posting aout your mood swing and purple stomach before you know it !!!

AFM the injections are going fine I'm just full of cold at the min and I've convinced myself i've got swine flu as I can't seem to shift it, But I can't tell if I've got a temperature or if it's a hot flush !!! I'm terrified to go the doctors incase they say I have and I have to stop this cycle so I've locked myself in the house and am praying it goes away !!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Hope its a side effect and that u are feeling ok x

Yep roll on the bloated stomick and mood swings! well the mood swings will be nowt new.... haha xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies, I know this question is a bit premmature, seein as I'm a long way (hopefully 6 months) off being pregnant, but I was just wondering, can you choose what hospital you can give birth in?

xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi longtobeamum I think it depends on your address, I have purposely stayed at the doctors by my mums in Aintree so I can go to the womens coz I live nearer Whiston and I don't want to go there xx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ooo I'm from the Old Roan! :) Thanks for the reply too. I live in Southport now, so would have my baby in Ormskirk, but seein as that there is nowhere to have your baby in Southport, and Ormskirk hospital is in West Lancs, and Liverpool, obviously in Liverpool, I was wonderin if I could choose seeing as neither are my district?

I would really love for my baby to be born in Liverpool.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I would prefer our baby to be born in liverpool really as our closest hospital is arrow park and after the way they were at the EPU with my 2nd ectopic... i dnt think id trust them with my pregnancy... we will see xxx


----------



## bugs

Thats how I feel about Whiston, I hated it there when I got took in after my ectopic with a water infection, I think if you've had IVF at the womens you should be able to have your baby there if thats what you want but thety like to make everything as complicated as possible xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you all, I am on Day 4 of 2ww following my 3rd FET.

So far so good................

Georgina x


----------



## africaqueen

Georginaa said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Please can I join you all, I am on Day 4 of 2ww following my 3rd FET.
> 
> So far so good................
> 
> Georgina x

Of course u can join us Georgina :happydance: 
Hows the 2ww going? xxx


----------



## bugs

Georginaa said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Please can I join you all, I am on Day 4 of 2ww following my 3rd FET.
> 
> So far so good................
> 
> Georgina x

Hi Georginaa, Hope your well and coping during the 2ww welcome to our ickle group. Did you have your FET done at the Womens xxxx


----------



## bugs

Hi longtobeamum How are you getting on with the injections, I've felt shite this time round I feel really tired and this cold really hasn't helped. I'm back in the Womens on Tuesday for my baseline so things are shuffling along won't be long now !!!

AfricaQueen how are you feeling hope your kicking ass with your diet xxxx

Has anyone heard from NatP she hasn't popped in for a while and I haven't seen her about on other threads xxxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

bugs said:


> Hi longtobeamum How are you getting on with the injections, I've felt shite this time round I feel really tired and this cold really hasn't helped. I'm back in the Womens on Tuesday for my baseline so things are shuffling along won't be long now !!!


Hi Bugs :) Think you've got the names muddled up lol. I haven't started IVF yet, I'm in the same boat as AQ. Losing weight to go on the waiting list. Sorry to hear you're not feeling too well though :hug:

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Fingers crossed for you Georginaa xxx


----------



## africaqueen

bugs said:


> Hi longtobeamum How are you getting on with the injections, I've felt shite this time round I feel really tired and this cold really hasn't helped. I'm back in the Womens on Tuesday for my baseline so things are shuffling along won't be long now !!!
> 
> AfricaQueen how are you feeling hope your kicking ass with your diet xxxx
> 
> Has anyone heard from NatP she hasn't popped in for a while and I haven't seen her about on other threads xxxxx

I am doing my best with the diet and exercise, doing wii fit every day and joining gym end of the mth  I lost 3lb when i weighed on fri so hoping for loads more this wk cos i wont be able to eat for a wk after my operation.

I have PM'd u:winkwink: xxx


----------



## bugs

Sorry longtobeamum I blame the hormones Ha ha, It's Laura who's injecting thats why I can only be on a little thread it doesn't take much to confuse me LOL xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

bugs said:


> Sorry longtobeamum I blame the hormones Ha ha, It's Laura who's injecting thats why I can only be on a little thread it doesn't take much to confuse me LOL xxx

hehe no probs. xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

africaqueen - Hello there! 2ww going ok, but slow!! :haha:

bugs - Yes I've had all my tx's at the womens. Good Luck for your baseline scan tomorrow, hopefully you can move on! :happydance:

longtobeamum - Good Luck with the weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies Hope everyone is well xx

Well my scan went fine but to be honest not much can be wrong at this point I don't think, I start stimms tommorrow 2 amps of Menopur and continue with Buserelin and then hopefully egg collection will be the week after next scary stuff !!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh Bugs you must be so excited! it will come round so quickly!
I am not tryin to wish my life away but im so glad Jan is going so fast cos means we will get closer to our cycle with each mth  xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies, hope ur all ok

bugs- thats brill hun, things are moving quite quick now, :) i go for my baseline scan next thursday to see whats goin on hehe!! xx

lots of luck and baby dust to u all xxxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ooooh Bugs how exciting :D xxx

Laura, you must be so excited too :) xxx

You're both making me excited lol

xxx


----------



## laura25

i am excited hehe! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Laura! looking forward to a report ;-)

I am sooo excited to get started now. I am doing well on my diet so its only a matter of time really. Hope to be referred by end of feb 

xxx


----------



## laura25

awww thats brill news africa queen, well done on ur diet hun! keep up the good work! hehe its all exciting :) xxx


lots of baby dust!!!!!!!! and hoping 2011 is a bfp year for all us lovely girlies hehe! xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies just a little update I had my day 7 scan this morning, I've got around 6-7 folliclies on each side but they are showing a little small so they've upped my dose to 3 amps of menopur for the next 3 days. So compared to last time hopefully these little eggs will get bigger and I'll have some juicy ones compared to last time when I had too many shitty small ones. My stomach is starting to look like it's going mouldy lot's of nice yellow and green bruises but the night sweats have stopped :yipee:

I was chatting to the nurse and she said on Saturday morning they did 12 transfers which I think shows how many people are in the same boat or is it that they resort to IVF to quickly !!!!! 

I'm back in on Friday so I'll keep everyone updated, Hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh hope those follies grow and grow Bugs!
Hope your poor tummy bruises go away soon.
Get plenty of rest where you can ;-)
Are you going to take any time off work after EC/ET?

xxx


----------



## bugs

Yes I've got a week's holiday booked from the 14th Feb which will hopefully be my testing week and then depending on if I have a 3 or 5 day transfer I might go back in inbetween collection or transfer or I might get signed off I'm just going to take each day at a time. It's not the phsyical side of it coz last time I felt fine it's the other side last time I was like an emotional wreck so i'd rather be at home xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah thats what i was thinking.
I would find it very emotional dealing with the waiting and poss outcomes etc.
I will probs do what your doing when we come to having treatment.
Aww best of luck to you! we really need some BFPS on this thread dont we?
starting with you ;-) xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

ooo fingers crossed bugs!! :hug:

How have work been with you over needing time off? have you told them about what's happening? 

xxx


----------



## bugs

Yes I work in the public sector so we get special leave for IVF treatment, I told them what was happening last time and I told the people on my team coz I couldn't be arsed trying to explain each appointment and time off and things and all the girls really look after me so it's nice. I think it also helps coz there is so many pregnancy announcements in work I think if people know they are a bit more considerate about what they say in front of you.

What is everyone else doing if you get pregnant with IVF will you keep it a secret or would you tell people and what about the babies would you tell them when they are older ?

I've taken pictures at each step so I can make a scrap book I think it will be nice to show them how much effort went into making them, But I know someone else who hasn't told anyone and she won't tell the babies (it's twins) so just wondered how everyone else felt ???


----------



## longtobeamum

I will only tell a handful of people about going through IVF, just a couple of people who I have to tell at work, my sister knows, she has been fab so far and I haven't even started, she's been researching it an everythin lol. My DF of course, and a couple of friends. Not even gonna tell my mum. 

I will tell my baby/babies when they are older, like you say, they will know what we went through to have them. My work have just brought a new IVF policy in, where you get 1 days paid leave, per cycle I think. Just doesn't seem enough to me. 

I think the scrap book is a lovely idea! One I might pinch if you don't mind. I have kept a little diary of dates ever since we started the fertility treatment which I will keep too. Show them how much we went through.

xxx


----------



## bugs

I love that my idea has been pinched I just think it will be nice to look back on, one day is nowhere near enough that is ridiculous you need at least one day for collection and one for transfer and then at least one after each to rest. I'd love to know who comes up with these things probably a man xxxx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies for my next update, I had my day 10 scan today and I've got roughly about 10 follicles on each side. The scary part was when the nurse said oh that looks like a good one oh no it's a cyst, That was a bit scary but other than that the follies are roughly the same size but are still far too small so they've prescribed me another 3 days of drugs (another £153 poorer) and I've got to go back on Monday so they've got 3 days to pull their finger out and get nice and big and juicy !!!!

Hope everyone is well and counting down to their IVF journeys, I have been waiting till September for this and I can't believe how quick it's come round you'll be starting before you know it xxxxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Will be keeping everything crossed that them little follies grow for you Bugs!! xxxxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, hope ur all good!

Bugs- Good luck hunny! hope u get some nice big follies hun! xx

i went to lwh last thursday for my baseline scan to see if my buserelin has worked and it has. :) I now start my 3 amps of menapur tonight! eeeeek gettin excited now!
Gotta go back in on friday the 4th for another scan and also on the 7th and hopefully if everything goes to plan and there is atleast one fat follie, they will arrange my egg collection!!!!!!! I cant believe how fast it goes at this stage hehe! i am in shock!! hehe

well i wish all u girlies alot of luck and ofcourse baby dust!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Fingers crossed Laura! I hope everything goes really well for you!! xxxx


----------



## bugs

Good Luck Laura hope it all goes well, We will be really close together hopefully I'll have my collection at some point this week so we can drive eachother crazy on 2WW !!!


----------



## laura25

longtobeamum- thanx alot hunny, im excited!!

bugs- i know its mad how close it is hehe! 
we sure will drive eachother nuts on the 2ww! lol

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sorry i havent posted in a few weeks but have been reading up on you all

Bugs - that sounds great hun good luck with your next scan hope your follies are nice and ready for EC https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif xx

Africaqueen congrats on the weight loss hun keep it up you will be on the list in no time xx

Longtobeamum - good luck with your weight loss hun. hope you will soon be on your journey to your BFP xx

Laura - good luck with stimming hun. it really does fly by mine did.https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif xx

Natp - hope everything is ok with you hun xx

AFM - AF arrived on thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so i should be having FET in roughly 2 weeks cant wait im so excited so i will be around abit more now.

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpghttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif To All xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Bugs and Laura- Hope your follies produce tons of fab eggies and you both get a good choice of embies from them 

Wrighty- Nice to hear from you hun. Was thinking of you last wk ;-) Not long for you now and you will have your snow baby where he/she belongs 

Longtobemum- we will soon be on here posting about our IVF cycles won't we? be weird after standing in the sidelines for so long ;-)

Is anyone going to the next Link at LWH on 9th march? Its about acupuncture this time. I am hoping to go as im quite interested in having a go at acupuncture xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies, Oh Wrighty how exciting you must be desperate to be pupo you've had to wait so long it'll be here before you know it xxx

AfricaQueen what is the Link I've never heard of it, I would be the 1st to shout about acupuncture It's painful when you have treatment but I think that means they are hitting the right spot and I feel so relaxed on my way home. I think I've said before on this thread if anyone wants the number of my acupuntarist I would be happy to give it. She specialises in fertility and works under Zita West. She is worth every penny if not just for the information she gives me about what to expect coz the Womens don't tell you anything xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- The link is a meeting every 2mths that happens at LWH and they discuss something different each meeting. I am going to go the next one. You should come and we can meet up 

If you could PM me the details of that acupuncturist that would be great please?
I don't mind a little pain if it gives us a better chance and iv had a few tattoo's so should find it ok. lol 

Hope your feeling ok. Im lying in bed watching 'PS i love you' tissue fest again! xxx


----------



## bugs

Ha Ha I know that one gets me every time proper tearfest !!!
My acupuncturist name is Jackie Fairweather if you google her name you will find her she is the only person I can find in Merseyside who specialises in fertility and the acupuncture aside she is like my councilor I don't shut up from the minute I get in there. I'll let you know nearer the time about the Link meeting god only knows where i'll be then I'm trying not to plan too far in advance at the minute xxxx


----------



## bugs

Well just got back from my scan i've got a few big follicles but some are still lagging behind so they've given me another prescription for tonight and then they are going to do egg collection on Thursday but I'm a bit pissed off coz that means day 3 will be Sunday and the clinic is closed so If I haven't got many which I think will be the case They won't wait till day 5 so I'll have to have transfer on day 2 and I just feel coz I am only having 1 put back how will they possibly know which is the best one at that stage. I suppose I've just got to trust them but I'm really wishing I'd gone to a private clinic seeing as though I'm paying anyway !!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Aww bugs, i am sure you will stand as good a chance hun! How come they are only putting 1 embie back? Wow, EC on thurs?! Not long now! that has come round quick for u hasnt it?! dnt knw where time goes tbh.

Guess what?? I went Dr before over my heavy periods to get some tabs and i casually mentioned that me and dh are ready for IVF and our GP is sending the referral this wk!!!

Woooohooooooooooo I know its the very earliest start of the whole process but we have a ball and it is rolling!! haha. He said to expect a letter in around 2mths time. By then i would of lost the required weight and i will be ready to roll. I know its a small step but its the start and im over the moon xxx


----------



## bugs

Thats great news hun you will feel so much better now it will feel like a huge weight has been lifted off your shoulders and then a few months you'll be a stress head like me !!!

Me and the OH decided that we didn't want to take the risk of twins, The fact my friend has just found out she's having twins from IVF made it more real that it can happen, So we decided to just have 1 put back but this has really put a spanner in the works. I'm going to ring tomorrow to see if their are any other options. I think I feel under more pressure coz this is our last go we cannot afford anymore after this so we really need to give it our best shot xxxx


----------



## bugs

I've posted this on the other thread but just for you Liverpool girls so you know with it being LWH. 

Just an update I have spoken to the hospital (the lead embryologist) and she said they absolutely have to take my Eggs out on Thursday or we may lose some and that if the transfer needs to be done on Sunday then they will arrange for it to happen on Sunday. So Panic over phew !!! The nurses just made me think that Sunday wasn't an option and with all these extra hormones flying around they really didn't help. Thanks for your replies ladies much appreciated xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

Africaqueen - thats great news hun. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i know its only the start but your on your way now xxx

Bugs - its daft they arent open on a sunday i thought they would have started to by now. i always ov towards the end of the week so all mine go bk by day 3. would love to let them go to blast but not my choice if they arent open. good luck with EC on thursday hun hope you get lots of mature little eggies xxxx

Laura - hows your stimming going hun? xxxx

AFM - well feels like its going really slow. ov due in 8/9 days. i cant wait to see that smiley face. have a feeling that transfer will be on sat 12th of feb which means embies will be 2/3 days not the blasts im hoping for but cant help how my cycle goes . well i should be PUPO in 2 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:. i feel excited, nervous and scared all at once. i am dreading the 2ww though but if it gives me my BFP i will do it as many times as i need to.

good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

bugs said:


> I've posted this on the other thread but just for you Liverpool girls so you know with it being LWH.
> 
> Just an update I have spoken to the hospital (the lead embryologist) and she said they absolutely have to take my Eggs out on Thursday or we may lose some and that if the transfer needs to be done on Sunday then they will arrange for it to happen on Sunday. So Panic over phew !!! The nurses just made me think that Sunday wasn't an option and with all these extra hormones flying around they really didn't help. Thanks for your replies ladies much appreciated xxxx

lol didnt see your new post thats great hun. 1 less thing to worry about xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- That is FAB news!! made up for you! must be a relief 

Wrighty- Ooh not long now for you to be PUPO too 

I cannot wait to get our referral now. I will happily post about needles and meds etc as it means im back in the race of life and with a huge chance of being preggo! woohooo xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Aww Bugs, that's fantastic!!

Well, I rang up my FS today, and told them that I was nearly at my goal (little white lie, but I thought that by the time I got my referral through, I will have lost the weight anyway)
Anyway, they said they will not refer me until my BMI was at 29!! I thought it was 30!! Then I have to make an appointment, and they will scan me and weigh me. Then refer me. Oh well, it's really spurring me on!!

I will get my BMI down to 28 before I make the appointment. I don't want it to be on 29, then get there and be having a bloated day or them not account for my clothes, then not refer me! 

xxx


----------



## littlepee

hi im just on buserelin injections this is my 13 day of taken them got banging head aches all the time go for scan on tue really scared lol


----------



## wrightywales

littlepee said:


> hi im just on buserelin injections this is my 13 day of taken them got banging head aches all the time go for scan on tue really scared lol

hi littlepee 

welcome hun. i remember those headaches well. hope they ease for you soon. make sure your drinking plenty of water. good luck with you scan on tuesday hope you will be ready to start stimming. is this your first cycle? 

:dust: xx


----------



## wrightywales

africaqueen said:


> Bugs- That is FAB news!! made up for you! must be a relief
> 
> Wrighty- Ooh not long now for you to be PUPO too
> 
> I cannot wait to get our referral now. I will happily post about needles and meds etc as it means im back in the race of life and with a huge chance of being preggo! woohooo xxx

i know cant wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :haha::haha:


----------



## bugs

It's about time we had some action on our little thread, Let's hope LWH gets us all our BFP's. 

Welcome littlepee, Those headaches are a nightmare but they do subside when you move onto stimms xx

Well I can safely say i'm absolutely bricking it about tomorrow I just can't wait till I've had our little embie put back and then I can get on with things then I just hate all this waiting !!!!

Good Luck everyone whatever stage you are at xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- best of luck for tomorrow hun! be thinking of u lots xx

Longtobeamum- you will soon have that referral! we CAN do it xx

Wrighty- Bet u can't wait! il be having kittens when we get our info evening appt never mind anything else! lmao xx

Welcome littlepee! Hope the headaches subside soon. Not nice but hopefully all worth it in the end ;-) xx

I am going to call dr's receptionist on fri just to make sure he has sent that referral through! lol. Have to check these things dont u? ;-) xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Good luck bugs, will be thinking of you. :hug: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

bugs said:


> It's about time we had some action on our little thread, Let's hope LWH gets us all our BFP's.
> 
> Welcome littlepee, Those headaches are a nightmare but they do subside when you move onto stimms xx
> 
> Well I can safely say i'm absolutely bricking it about tomorrow I just can't wait till I've had our little embie put back and then I can get on with things then I just hate all this waiting !!!!
> 
> Good Luck everyone whatever stage you are at xxxx

hope everything goes well today bugs and you get some lovely little eggs :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies well the Good News is we got 17 eggs which is fab not quite as many as last time but hopefully better quality, The not so good news is that they advised us to go for ICSI rather than IVF to increase our chances. Too much booze for the OH over Xmas maybe !!!! I can't be mad at him though he is 48 so I suppose these things sometimes happen, Trying to stay positive and hopefully we will get a good fertilisation report in the morning.

For anyone who is worried about collection it went perfect for me as it did on my last go I felt a little sore when the drugs started to wear off but nothing a couple of paracetamol didn't fix. I've had a lovely sleep this afternoon and feel fine now just waiting for my tea xxx

Thanks for all the well wishes xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Glad to hear it went well Bugs. Fingers crossed for the morning :) xxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

bugs said:


> Hi ladies well the Good News is we got 17 eggs which is fab not quite as many as last time but hopefully better quality, The not so good news is that they advised us to go for ICSI rather than IVF to increase our chances. Too much booze for the OH over Xmas maybe !!!! I can't be mad at him though he is 48 so I suppose these things sometimes happen, Trying to stay positive and hopefully we will get a good fertilisation report in the morning.
> 
> For anyone who is worried about collection it went perfect for me as it did on my last go I felt a little sore when the drugs started to wear off but nothing a couple of paracetamol didn't fix. I've had a lovely sleep this afternoon and feel fine now just waiting for my tea xxx
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun thats a great number. good luck with fert report tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Soooo happy for you!! that is fab news and if ICSI gives u a better chance then its all good! whatever it takes hun ;-)

I have everything x'd for a good report tomorrow! keep us updated. You will soon be pupo! yaaaay.

Im gonna call in dr's tomorrow as need to pick up note for work an il ask has referral been done when i call in. Bloody hope it has! xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi ladies just wondered if I could join u not a clue how I work this site but been nosying at ur posts for weeks now (hope u dnt mind) I was reffered from whiston to liverpool late last year had information evening november and I've just had all my tests repeated and we have just received consultation for 24th feb my bf has low sperm morphology (so we were told @ whiston )and I've had ectopic in a previous relationship 2 years ago ttc since I'm just curious as to what this appointment is about I'm guess working all the time and its all I'm thinking about hope ur all ok reading your comments has kept me going I'm sick of friends and family announcing pregnancys when they didn't want children (selfish me) can't help feeling like this :/ sorry I'm rambling on be lovely to hear some bfps on here very soon :)xx


----------



## longtobeamum

babys4beckyx said:


> Hi ladies just wondered if I could join u not a clue how I work this site but been nosying at ur posts for weeks now (hope u dnt mind) I was reffered from whiston to liverpool late last year had information evening november and I've just had all my tests repeated and we have just received consultation for 24th feb my bf has low sperm morphology (so we were told @ whiston )and I've had ectopic in a previous relationship 2 years ago ttc since I'm just curious as to what this appointment is about I'm guess working all the time and its all I'm thinking about hope ur all ok reading your comments has kept me going I'm sick of friends and family announcing pregnancys when they didn't want children (selfish me) can't help feeling like this :/ sorry I'm rambling on be lovely to hear some bfps on here very soon :)xx


Hi Becky, welcome to our thread :flower:

I can't help you as to what you will do on your appointment as I'm currently losing weight to be referred, but I'm sure one of these lovely ladies will help you :thumbup:

Just wanted to say welcome, and good luck with your baby journey :)

xxx


----------



## bugs

babys4beckyx said:


> Hi ladies just wondered if I could join u not a clue how I work this site but been nosying at ur posts for weeks now (hope u dnt mind) I was reffered from whiston to liverpool late last year had information evening november and I've just had all my tests repeated and we have just received consultation for 24th feb my bf has low sperm morphology (so we were told @ whiston )and I've had ectopic in a previous relationship 2 years ago ttc since I'm just curious as to what this appointment is about I'm guess working all the time and its all I'm thinking about hope ur all ok reading your comments has kept me going I'm sick of friends and family announcing pregnancys when they didn't want children (selfish me) can't help feeling like this :/ sorry I'm rambling on be lovely to hear some bfps on here very soon :)xx

Hi babys4beckyx welcome to our thread, If it's your 1st appointment it will be pretty straight forward they'll have a look at your results and then with you having MF probably recommend ICSI depending on if there is a waiting list which there never seems to be you should start within a couple of months.

If you have any questions write them down coz you are in and out and your mind just goes blank, Good Luck xxx

I'm still waiting for therm to ring I am so nervous !!!!!!


----------



## babys4beckyx

Thanks for reply I was really gettin confused as I though we would be starting next period well I was hoping all we seem to do is have an appointment wait 3 months and all over again bugs are u waiting on results regarding your eggs :) good luck xxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Also I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to boost my chances of this working I don't drink alcohol either so I dnt need cut backs :D my partner isn't a drinker either I've put him on zinc and I'm just taking my folic acid also with icsi is there a better chance of that working or ivf xxx


----------



## bugs

If it's a male factor problem then they will recommend ICSI to up your chances, I think the drinking and smoking is the main one but I have cut out as much caffine as possible I was going to try and eat better but i'm lucky to get 2 a day let alone 5 so I've tried my best to eat healthier. 

Well I've just had the call and i'm a bit dissapointed we got 17 eggs exactly the same as last time but this time 10 were immature and could not be used so out of the 7, 5 have fertilised the hospital think this is a really good amount but can't explain why I am getting so many immature so not only do I have no tubes I produce shitty eggs aswell things just get better. She said it's my decision if we go to day 5 but I don't know if I'm brave enough I can't help but think they will do better if they are inside me I just don't know what to do !!!!


----------



## babys4beckyx

Aww bugs don't be disheartened at least there are 5 u only need 1 good egg I don't know what I'd decide on that one either I'd rather it be in and done with but then its good to go to blasto stage as you know which is the best whatever u decide I wish you lots of luck you deserve it I can't wait to be at that stage so does that mean if you only have the 1 et you have 4 remaining to freeze xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Longtobeamum _ sorry just read ur reply thank u and I wish u lots of luck on losin weight how far have you got to go xx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ah Bugs, like babys4beckyx said, all it takes is 1 good egg, but as you say, it's so hard to decide what to do for the best. I think if it was me I'd let them go to blasts. 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

babys4beckyx said:


> Longtobeamum _ sorry just read ur reply thank u and I wish u lots of luck on losin weight how far have you got to go xx


Thanks hun. I've lost 12lb, got about 49 to go lol. 

xxx


----------



## bugs

I'm goint to wait till they call tomorrow and see how they are doing if 3 or more are progressing well I'll go to blasto any less I'll have one put back as the embryologist said if they don't make it to blast in the lab it's unlikely they'll will get that far in the womb it's just about taking that chance on the positive side she said she has never had it happen when they have let them go to blast and not 1 has made it so fingers cxd xxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Ahhh this is so exciting for u so when is it roughly u have them in ?? How long has it taken to get to this stage from startin treatment I'm so scared of it all, xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Welcome Becky! Nice to see a new "face" in here to share the up's and down's with 

Bugs- Think u made the right decision to wait an see what tomorrow beings. Fingers x'd that your embies get to blasts! come on embies!! ;-)

Wrighty- Hows it going hun? hope all is well x

Longtobeamum- Is it 49lb to go intill your bmi is under 30 or your goal weight?
Cnt rem sorry... lol. I have lost 30lb so far and got another 26lb to go. I Will do it!! 

Ooh i checked with Dr and the referral was sent to the LWH on the 1st so i am very happy and feel sooo much closer to being preg! yaaaaay xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

It's 44.6lb until my BMI is at 28. Has to be 29 minimum. xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well done on your 30lb loss!! xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi africa queen I'm still gettin used to all this replying stuff ha! Its all such a waiting game isn't it for everyone one way or another xx let's hope we all get BFP this year xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, not been on for a few days coz my internets been playing up! boooo!!

babys4beckyx- hello and welcome hunny

bugs- congrats on gettin 17 eggs huns thats brill! wishing u and ur embies tonnes of luck hunny! 

africaqueen- well done on ur 30lb weight loss thats brill!!!! 

longtobemum- well done on ur 12lb weight loss hun!!! thats fab

ive been on menapur since last saturday and felt realy fat hehe! soooo bloated lol, should finish it on monday the 7th! woop! 

went for a scan yesterday to see if its workin and it is! yey! goin back on monday 4 another scan, then they are gunna arrange my egg collection which should be the 10th or 11th the nurse said if all is well!!!!! eeeeeeeek! gettin a lil nervous and excited now if that makes sense. 

good luck to u all and of course babydust for bfps in 2011!!!!!!!! 

talk to u all soon girlies!! xxxxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

laura25 said:


> ive been on menapur since last saturday and felt realy fat hehe! soooo bloated lol, should finish it on monday the 7th! woop!
> 
> went for a scan yesterday to see if its workin and it is! yey! goin back on monday 4 another scan, then they are gunna arrange my egg collection which should be the 10th or 11th the nurse said if all is well!!!!! eeeeeeeek! gettin a lil nervous and excited now if that makes sense.
> 
> good luck to u all and of course babydust for bfps in 2011!!!!!!!!
> 
> talk to u all soon girlies!! xxxxxx

Aww Laura that's fab about your scan and EC date!! I'm certain everything will go really well for you. How have you found injecting yourself? And how has OH been? Have you had many mood swings? 

xxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi laura how's it all been for you?? How long roughly has it been since ur consultation I am hopin to start next period after my consultation on the 24th xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girls,

longtobemum- my injections have been ok had no side affects wiv buserelin but had bloating wiv menapur and been abit emotional hehe! apart from that they have gone realy well. My OH has been fab, hes realy supportive, bless him! hes changed his shifts at work while ive been on injections to support me so im not doin um on my own hehe! x hows u hun? great to hear about ur weight loss :). x

babys4beckyx- its been ok thanx, well we got put on the ivf list in december after the info evening and i started my injections in january so its gone realy quick realy hehe :) im actually in shock how quick its goes at this stage. Good luck hope u start urs soon hun. x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

Laura - thats great news hun. did they say how many follies you had? we could be PUPO together or not far behind each other. good luck with your scan monday :dust: xx

Africaqueen - hi hun hows the diet going? everything going ok just feels like its really dragging but i know not long to go and i will be PUPO woohooo xxxx

Bugs - who did you speak to about 5 day transfer as ive never been given the options its always been "your having it on this day" and thats its. are you self funding or NHS? i would be like you hun i wouldnt know what to do with only having 5 embies. im sure you will make the right decision hun and good luck with transfer. ive had 2 and 3 day transfer and got BFP from both just unlucky they didnt stick xxx

Babys4becky - welcome hun good luck with your appointment and your forthcoming treatment xxx

longtobeamum - hi hun hows the diet going? good luck with it xxx

AFM - well ov due in 5/6 days now im excited and really nervous. thinking of phoning the hospital monday about having a 5 day transfer as that is really what i want. so would be great to know that it is possible

good luck ladies

:dust::dust::dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## littlepee

can anyone help im on buserelin 15 days now i had period last fri it lasted for 4 days then last night started bleeding again confussed really my scan is on tues do you no if i start stim then very new to this not sure if posted it right x


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, 

wrightywales- hiya hun, hows u? hope ur good!
yeah when i had a scan on friday, she said i had 14 follies on the right and 11 on the left, some need to grow abit more but i have a few fat follies! lol so gunna have a rescan on monday! then hopefully EC on thursday or friday if all is goooood!! xx


----------



## laura25

hi littlepee, 

when i started buserelin the nurse said to me if the lining of my womb shown up thin enough on my scan i will beable to start my menapur. Dunno if this helps hun, good luck! xx


----------



## littlepee

thanks this months just dragging for me really bad lol cant wait for scan on tue so i no im a step further just want to get it all over with x


----------



## wrightywales

littlepee said:


> can anyone help im on buserelin 15 days now i had period last fri it lasted for 4 days then last night started bleeding again confussed really my scan is on tues do you no if i start stim then very new to this not sure if posted it right x

hi littlepee

i dont see why not as long as your lining is thin enough then you should be fine to start stimming. 

if you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask im sure we can all be of help in some way or another.

good luck with your scan tuesday im sure you will be ready to start stimming xx


----------



## laura25

littlepee -i know its horrible waiting isnt it!! im goin for a scan monday hehe, good luck wiv urs hun and hope u get to start ur stims! x


----------



## wrightywales

laura25 said:


> hi girlies,
> 
> wrightywales- hiya hun, hows u? hope ur good!
> yeah when i had a scan on friday, she said i had 14 follies on the right and 11 on the left, some need to grow abit more but i have a few fat follies! lol so gunna have a rescan on monday! then hopefully EC on thursday or friday if all is goooood!! xx

wow hun you got plenty of follies. no wonder your bloated lol i was the same towards the end on both my cycles. good luck xx


----------



## laura25

wrightywales- awwww thanx hun, just hope there good enough! xx 
good luck hun! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Laura- best of luck with EC! Not long now hun x

Wrighty- hope everything is going well x

Bugs- How are we doing?  x

Longtobeamum- Ooooh just think it will be us posting our updates here soon! yaaay x

Littlepee- Hope all goes well for u with this cycle x

I am itching to get letter through inviting us to a info evening...lol. Anyone know how long they waited from initial referral to LWH to attending a info evening??

xxx


----------



## bugs

I'm PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:happydance::happydance:

Well after a pretty disapointing start to the day the Womens rang and said that out of my 5 embies 2 had pretty much stopped growing so I had 3 x 3 cells they said anything between 2 and 4 is fine so I was a bit gutted coz I was hoping to have more. So I asked about doing transfer tomorrow to see which ones progress the most and she wasn't having it so after all the false promises that they would do it on Sunday was a load of shit so just be aware of that if your collection is on a Thursday. So I decided to have 2 put back to give us that extra chance.

Anyways I'm in the hospital all ready and waiting and the embryologist came in and said she'd just checked them again and 2 had progressed to be perfect 4 cells with no fragmentation so they were our babies, So i'm delighted that they had progressed that extra step so I'm trying to relax and take it easy but it is hard xxx

Hope everyone is well :

Little Pee my period when on down regs was all over the place so don't worry too much.

Laura25 GoodLuck with your scan on Monday you'll be Pupo next How exciting.

Wrighty the waiting must be driving you insane, It was the lead embryologist I spoke to they said it was my decision if I wanted to go to day 5 but I just wasn't brave enoughI was too nervous that I would get there with nothing to transfer and I think I would have drove myself crazy between now and Tuesday oh and I am private.

Babys4beckyx Your appointment will soon be here and I don't think the waiting list is long at all.

AfricaQueen and Longtobeamum keep it up with the weightloss I can't wait to watch someone else's journey xxxx

Hope I didn't forget anyone, Well I'm off work for 2 weeks now so i'm sure I will be a regular visitor xxxx


----------



## littlepee

hi laura when u had you baseline scan did you start menapur same day x


----------



## littlepee

thanks bugs for advice just that i had a period last fri then started again yesterday really brown i phoned lwh and said its fine just come 4 scan on tue as norm x u just panic with everything dont u x


----------



## laura25

Bugs- Im made up for u hun!!! 2 perfect embies thats brill news! good luck hunny!!!!

yep be me next week hopefully hehe, cant wait now but im a lil nervous hehe! xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi littlepee, You will either start stimms that evening after baseline or possibly the next day depending on when they can fit you in for your next scan.

Thanks Laura it's getting exciting now xxx


----------



## laura25

Hiya becky, i had my baseline scan last thursday then started my menapur last saturday hun and i finish it on this monday coming! x


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> Hi littlepee, You will either start stimms that evening after baseline or possibly the next day depending on when they can fit you in for your next scan.
> 
> Thanks Laura it's getting exciting now xxx

 it is hun!!! :baby: wishing u lots of babydust :baby:


----------



## littlepee

laura when is you ec x


----------



## littlepee

im just woundering when ill have ec approx i started dr on the 21st jan so does anyone no when about it will be 4 ec if everything goes well anyway fingers crossed x


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> laura when is you ec x

 my egg collection should be on thursday or friday next week i think hun if all goes well on my scan on monday! xx


----------



## littlepee

good luck laura hope everything goes well 4 u just a little behind you but keep me informed you need this site cause dh wont talk about it feels like it shouldnt be happening doesnt realise how many people go through it hey x


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> good luck laura hope everything goes well 4 u just a little behind you but keep me informed you need this site cause dh wont talk about it feels like it shouldnt be happening doesnt realise how many people go through it hey x

 thanku hun, yep ur not far behind hun, good luck to u 2!!
i know its nice to have lots of people to talk to about it on here who are goin thru it aswell! its mad how many people are in the same boat as u aint it!! xx


----------



## littlepee

i no just half hour to go before i take my drugs lol dh did them at first but was still at work one night when needed do them so had do it myself been doing it then scince. x


----------



## laura25

i did mine at half 7, me and my oh just take it in turns if hes in hehe if not i just do it myself to! how u finding them? u had any symptoms hun? xx


----------



## littlepee

just a bit snappy and head aches really every day how did you find them hun x:wacko:


----------



## laura25

they was ok realy didnt realy have any symptoms wiv busererilin but had um the first few days when i started my menapur especially bad headaches and bloated and a lil emotional hehe, but they seem to have gone now apart from still being bloated! hehe everyones different tho some people get no symptoms at all hehe! 

im still taking buserelin aswell as menapur now until they tell me to stop! x


----------



## littlepee

so you do 2 inj a night hey just done mine now out of the way im going now hun let me no mon how your scan went nice talking to u x


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> so you do 2 inj a night hey just done mine now out of the way im going now hun let me no mon how your scan went nice talking to u x

yeah i do 2 a night hun, 
i will post it on here how it went hehe! seeya hun nice talkin to u to!x
:baby:


----------



## wrightywales

Bugs - congrats on being PUPO hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: hope your getting plenty of rest now.https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gif xxxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks Wrighty it is just the most surreal feeling ever, It's really hard doing nothing all day but i'm giving it my best shot. I'm going to walk the dog later just to get some fresh air and my acupuncturist says it's good to keep the circulation going.


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin ladies 

Bugs- Woop woop!! Congrats on bein PUPO:happydance: Have everything x;d for you and cnt wait to see the BFP's come rolling in our lil thread this yr!

Littlepee- My dh will not talk about our situation either. He is crap with emotional stuff. He just see's it, that we need the treatment and thats the end of it it. I am glad i have my ladies on here to rely on for support:winkwink:

Laura- U getting excited now hun? 

Wrighty- so where are we up to with you? lost track. lol. Been up the wall this wk with the news about my mum etc.

I am doing well with my diet. Stuck to it rigid and had a lil sneaky weigh in today and i have lost another 1lb since fri so deffo aiming for 5lb loss this wk. Going on the wii later and for a lil walk soon xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Bugs - a gentle walk wont do you any harm at all hun so when is your OTD? https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gif https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickyvibes.gif xxx

Africaqueen - im know where yet lol, waiting for that smiley face to be able to ring them. i was thinking of ringing the HC tomorrow about my chances of having a blast transfer. with 24 embies and this probably being my last treatment would really like the pick of the best espicially with the way my icsi cycle went. glad the diet is going well keep it up hun you will be on the list in no time xxx

Laura - https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpg for your scan tomorrow hun https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif xxx

Littlepee - how are you hun. https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpg with your scan on tuesday hun xxx

AFM - well still nothing to report. i will start ov testing tomorrow morning :happydance::happydance: and hope to ov by friday then i will have dates cant wait to find out if i can have a blastocyst transfer its what i really want and would make me sooooo happy. 

just been looking at the smileys made me chuckle lol :drunk::flasher::bunny::mamafy::holly::jo: i love the dancing bunny

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/babydust.gif to us all xxxx


----------



## bugs

Hi Wrighty my OTD is the 19th Feb but that is the day i'm going to be chief bridesmaid for my friend so I won't be at home so I'll probably do a cheeky one the day before and see what happens.

Good Luck with your scan tomorrow Laura xxx

Congratulations AfricaQueen on the weightloss xxx


----------



## caz & bob

laura were are you from in st Helen's hun im from there to x x x


----------



## laura25

caz & bob said:


> laura were are you from in st Helen's hun im from there to x x x

 hiya and welcome
im from sutton area hun hehe small world! x 

were bouts r u hun? x


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> Thanks Wrighty it is just the most surreal feeling ever, It's really hard doing nothing all day but i'm giving it my best shot. I'm going to walk the dog later just to get some fresh air and my acupuncturist says it's good to keep the circulation going.

 hiya hun, awww im sooo made up for u, glad ur taking it easy and gettin some fresh air!!! fingers crossed 4 u hun!!! when is it u go in for a preg test? or are u gunna do one at home? XXX :baby: :baby:


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty- F'd for your surge and u will soon be pupo ;-)

Bugs- oooh im gettin excited for u now! 

Caz- Long time no "see" hun! hows it going?

Hello again to Laura an longtobeamum etc 
Im off to bed cos on early shift 2moz and im shattered xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Wrighty- F'd for your surge and u will soon be pupo ;-)
> 
> Bugs- oooh im gettin excited for u now!
> 
> Caz- Long time no "see" hun! hows it going?
> 
> Hello again to Laura an longtobeamum etc
> Im off to bed cos on early shift 2moz and im shattered xxx

 
nighty night! hope u have a nice sleep hehe :sleep: 
talk to u soon, xx


----------



## littlepee

good luck with scan 2day laura hope everything goes well hun xx


----------



## bugs

Good Luck today Laura, You don't have to go in at the womens £4500 for treatment and they don't even provide you with a pregnancy test they tell you just to buy a clearblue and call them with the result and then they book you in for an early recognition scan 3 weeks later so the 2 week wait becomes another 3 week wait xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

laura25 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> laura were are you from in st Helen's hun im from there to x x x
> 
> hiya and welcome
> im from sutton area hun hehe small world! x
> 
> were bouts r u hun? xClick to expand...

haha i no yes im from blackbrook x x x


----------



## montana84

Hi All,

Just wondering if any1 can give me sum info on starting ICSI:nope:...... We start ICSI on the 18th Feb. Sooooo nervous but also a little excited.:wacko:

Im very new to forums so if any1 can help, let me know.

Thanks xxx​


----------



## bugs

Hi Montana 84 welcome to our thread, I'm just on the 2WW from our treatment we started on IVF but were advised to have Icsi on the day of egg collection. Was there anything in particular you are worried about coz you'll have hundreds of questions regarding the whole process if you are anything like me xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Montana  best of luck with your cycle!

Bugs- How is the 2ww going so far? 

I cannot wait to get started. My mum is very sick and Dr is waiting on more tests but sadly he thinks she is terminally ill, so i pray with all my heart that my mum at least gets to see me pregnant and a scan pic before anything happens. xxx


----------



## emerald78

Hi, I hope its ok to post on here but I just wanted to say to those who are new to this forum and waiting for IVF/ICSi that my friend has just completed her 1st course of ICSI at Liverpool womens hospital and it was a successful.

I just wanted to say what fantastic treatment my friend has received, she was originally seen in October 2010 and commenced treatment in December 2010 and got her BFP in January 2011.

From what she has told me they have been nothing but informative, understanding and professional. I work in the NHS and cannot believe the service she has received as she was under my hospital for 1 year with a catalogue of errors before being referred. 

So for those who are starting treatment or waiting to start I hope this post helps and all the best for BFP!


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> Wrighty- F'd for your surge and u will soon be pupo ;-)
> 
> Bugs- oooh im gettin excited for u now!
> 
> Caz- Long time no "see" hun! hows it going?
> 
> Hello again to Laura an longtobeamum etc
> Im off to bed cos on early shift 2moz and im shattered xxx

hiya sarah its going ok hun had lots off bloods done they tested me for everthink all came back normal hun wait in now to see fs on the 1st march dont no whats next but if he wants me do iui i am just going to go for egg sharing because it would be better and cheaper for us x x x


----------



## bugs

Hi AfricaQueen, sorry to hear about your mum I hope she battles on for your sake It would be lovely news for her. I'm in a similar situation with my nan she has bowel cancer and they told us in December to prepare for the worst but here we are in Feb and she's still battling on she told me she said a little prayer for me the other day, I'm just hoping she holds on for a little longer to hear the good news !! 

One thing I think is Quite spooky my mum was exactly the same age as me when she got pregnant with me and my due date is the day before my own due date was only I was impatient and come 4 weeks early, Just a coincidence or a sign who knows. Hope everyone is happy and healthy xxxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ooo bugs, maybe its a sign :D

Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls Sarah sorry to her about your mum hun x x x


----------



## littlepee

sorry to hear about you mum africa queen x

caz been for my scan 2day lining thin start menapour thursday scan next wed then fri hopefully ec mon or tue next wk!!!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

Africaqueen - sorry to hear about your mum hun. i do hope she gets to see you have your BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx

Bugs - how are you hun? you never know could be a very good sign xxx

Caz - hi how are you? good luck with your appointment on 1st of march xxx

Littlepee - good luck with starting stims on thursday hun xxx

Montana - hi hun and welcome. what would you like to know. ive had 2 rounds of ICSI both short and long protocols so ask away hun. if i cant anwser then im sure someone else hear can help and good luck with your forthcoming treatment xxx

Emerald - thanks for that hun. good to hear positive news and congrats to your friend hope she has a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Longtobeamum - how are you hun? xxx

Laura - how are you hun? how did your scan go? whens your EC? xxx

AFM - well so far had 2 negative ov tests which im not surprised im not expecting it til thursday/friday. havent had time yet to phone the hospital about blast transfer ive been so busy and i got another busy day again tomorrow but gonna have to make time in the morning as i will be ringing in the nxt few days to book my transfer i would like to know where i stand. anyway i should be PUPO in a week at the latest and i cant wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## laura25

montana84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if any1 can give me sum info on starting ICSI:nope:...... We start ICSI on the 18th Feb. Sooooo nervous but also a little excited.:wacko:
> 
> Im very new to forums so if any1 can help, let me know.
> 
> Thanks xxx​

 hello and welcome montana84! x


----------



## laura25

hey girlies!!!

hope u r all good!

Bugs- sounds like that might be a sign hehe! fingers crossed hunny! x

africaqueen- sorry to hear about ur mum hunny! (hugs) x

Caz- Hi hun! hows u? x

montana- hello and welcome hun x

littlepee-congrats on starting ur stims thursday x

emerald- thats brill news hun about ur friend! x

wrightywales- hows u doin hun? x

longtobeamum- hows u hun? x

well girlies, went for my baseline scan monday and all is well :) so go in for EC tomorrow! eeeeek a lil nervous but realy excited things are moving quick!!! hoping to be pupo very soon!!!!! xxxxx


Hoping for BFP for all of us 2011!!!!!!!!! :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura25

caz & bob said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> laura were are you from in st Helen's hun im from there to x x x
> 
> hiya and welcome
> im from sutton area hun hehe small world! x
> 
> were bouts r u hun? xClick to expand...
> 
> haha i no yes im from blackbrook x x xClick to expand...


Oh yes, i know where that is hehe! xxx


----------



## wrightywales

laura25 said:


> hey girlies!!!
> 
> hope u r all good!
> 
> Bugs- sounds like that might be a sign hehe! fingers crossed hunny! x
> 
> africaqueen- sorry to hear about ur mum hunny! (hugs) x
> 
> Caz- Hi hun! hows u? x
> 
> montana- hello and welcome hun x
> 
> littlepee-congrats on starting ur stims thursday x
> 
> emerald- thats brill news hun about ur friend! x
> 
> wrightywales- hows u doin hun? x
> 
> longtobeamum- hows u hun? x
> 
> well girlies, went for my baseline scan monday and all is well :) so go in for EC tomorrow! eeeeek a lil nervous but realy excited things are moving quick!!! hoping to be pupo very soon!!!!! xxxxx
> 
> 
> Hoping for BFP for all of us 2011!!!!!!!!! :) xxxxxxxxxx

good luck with EC tomorrow hun im sure everyting will be fine and hope you get lots of lovely eggs. wont be long we will both be PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies!!!
> 
> hope u r all good!
> 
> Bugs- sounds like that might be a sign hehe! fingers crossed hunny! x
> 
> africaqueen- sorry to hear about ur mum hunny! (hugs) x
> 
> Caz- Hi hun! hows u? x
> 
> montana- hello and welcome hun x
> 
> littlepee-congrats on starting ur stims thursday x
> 
> emerald- thats brill news hun about ur friend! x
> 
> wrightywales- hows u doin hun? x
> 
> longtobeamum- hows u hun? x
> 
> well girlies, went for my baseline scan monday and all is well :) so go in for EC tomorrow! eeeeek a lil nervous but realy excited things are moving quick!!! hoping to be pupo very soon!!!!! xxxxx
> 
> 
> Hoping for BFP for all of us 2011!!!!!!!!! :) xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> good luck with EC tomorrow hun im sure everyting will be fine and hope you get lots of lovely eggs. wont be long we will both be PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxClick to expand...


Hi hun, i know yeah not long now! eeeeeeeeek im excited for us!! lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

laura glad the scan went well hun fx for u then woopppp im fine just carnt wait to go back and see my fs on the 1st march to see whats next x x x


----------



## littlepee

hi all hope ur all okay 
laura glad to hear your scan went okay is ec thursday then!! r u gonna av 3 day or 5 day if all okay good luck x
caz it will soon be here 1st march before u no it x


----------



## longtobeamum

Good luck with EC Laura!! 

xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

well i had my EC this mornin went realy well, just a lil crampy at the mo! they managed to get 11 good eggs hehe! and will ring us tomoz morn to let me know how many fertilised!!!! eeeeeeeeek we r sooooo excited and praying that it works!!!!!!!! 

hope everyones ok! good luck and lots of babba dust!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## littlepee

hi laura congratulations hun made up 4 u 1 step further hey hop they fertalise 4 u r u looking at doin 3 day or 5 day did they say x


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> hi laura congratulations hun made up 4 u 1 step further hey hop they fertalise 4 u r u looking at doin 3 day or 5 day did they say x

 thanx hunny they didnt say she just said depending on how they r, probably find out more tomoz when they ring! :happydance: just hope it works :happydance: xx


----------



## littlepee

okay let me no!! 
it was quick from having ur scan monday then avin ec wed wasnt it im havin last scan next fri then they said ec mon or tue cant work it out when did u do ur hcg inj xx


----------



## littlepee

i had a nightmare yesterday at lwh my app was at 12:30 i got seen at 13:40 i was fuming over an hour waiting and im private aswell wasnt happy x


----------



## wrightywales

laura25 said:


> hi girlies,
> 
> well i had my EC this mornin went realy well, just a lil crampy at the mo! they managed to get 11 good eggs hehe! and will ring us tomoz morn to let me know how many fertilised!!!! eeeeeeeeek we r sooooo excited and praying that it works!!!!!!!!
> 
> hope everyones ok! good luck and lots of babba dust!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxx

congrats hun thats a great number :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:. good luck with your fert report tomorrow xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

Bugs - hows your 2ww going? xx

Laura - good luck with fert report tomorrow hun xx

Littlepee - good luck with starting stims tomorrow hun xx

Africaqueen - how are you hun? :hugs: xx

longtobeamum - how are you hun? xx

Caz - how are you hun? xx

AFM - i phoned the hospital this afternoon about a 5 day transfer. i started ringing then 2pm and someone finally picked up at 3.13pm. they really need to sort that out. im waiting for embryologist to ring me back. they said either today or it will be first thing tomorrow so im just waiting now.

good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all laura glad all went well hun littlepee did u not ask why you were seen late and not on time it was like that for me when i went for my results x x x


----------



## littlepee

hi all 
caz i asked them they just said they were busy it was doing me head in sat in reception waiting had banging headache i think its cause my hormones are all over place aswell with inj lol x

wrighty wales thanks have they phoned u yet fingerscrossed 4 u x


----------



## wrightywales

littlepee said:


> hi all
> caz i asked them they just said they were busy it was doing me head in sat in reception waiting had banging headache i think its cause my hormones are all over place aswell with inj lol x
> 
> wrighty wales thanks have they phoned u yet fingerscrossed 4 u x

no will be tomorrow now although i have been shocked before and had a phone call at 6pm so still a little chance. i will know soon enough :)


----------



## caz & bob

littlepee they always say there busy dont they hope your headaches go soon hun i bet its bad with your hormones ever were x x x


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> okay let me no!!
> it was quick from having ur scan monday then avin ec wed wasnt it im havin last scan next fri then they said ec mon or tue cant work it out when did u do ur hcg inj xx

awwwww not long for u now, yeah it was quick hun! i thought that hehe! i took my hcg at 9pm on monday and had them took out at 9ish this mornin! they ring u and tell u what time to do it!!! xxxx


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> littlepee said:
> 
> 
> hi all
> caz i asked them they just said they were busy it was doing me head in sat in reception waiting had banging headache i think its cause my hormones are all over place aswell with inj lol x
> 
> wrighty wales thanks have they phoned u yet fingerscrossed 4 u x
> 
> no will be tomorrow now although i have been shocked before and had a phone call at 6pm so still a little chance. i will know soon enough :)Click to expand...

 fingerz crossed hunny xx


----------



## littlepee

thats good laura i bet u cant wait 4 2moz it will soon be all over and hope u get a :bfp:x 
r u still sore? did they put u asleep ?


----------



## littlepee

caz it is bad been shouting all tme gaz sick of me he said ha x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girlies 

Laura- so glad the EC went so well hunni  sending loads of positive vibes for tomorrows report! Were u awake for EC or GA? I am most scared of EC out of the whole process! lol.

Wrighty- you will soon be there hun ;-)

Bugs- Any symptoms yet? ;-) hehe. Hope you are surviving the 2ww x

Well i am a bit pissed off today tbh girls... came hme from work and picked up the post and seen a NHS letter and got soo excited and it was a appt to go the clinic in my local hospital to see the FS on the 5th april!! I told my GP i wanted the referral sent to the LWH!! I hate arrow park after what happened there and im so annoyed! its not like i need to see a bloody FS there before going on the IVF list!! i have no bloody tubes so its not rocket science! i cnt have a baby! DOH! I understand other women seeing a FS first and having different tests done etc but please! my case is cut and dried!
I know its a step in the right direction and my bmi will be fine by then, but this has delayed things by far. Appt not till april, which means no chance of a info evening at the womens till may or june? then cons appt maybe July? so looks like we will be lucky to start IVF before Autumn at this rate xxx


----------



## littlepee

:sad1:


africaqueen said:


> Hiya girlies
> 
> Laura- so glad the EC went so well hunni  sending loads of positive vibes for tomorrows report! Were u awake for EC or GA? I am most scared of EC out of the whole process! lol.
> 
> Wrighty- you will soon be there hun ;-)
> 
> Bugs- Any symptoms yet? ;-) hehe. Hope you are surviving the 2ww x
> 
> Well i am a bit pissed off today tbh girls... came hme from work and picked up the post and seen a NHS letter and got soo excited and it was a appt to go the clinic in my local hospital to see the FS on the 5th april!! I told my GP i wanted the referral sent to the LWH!! I hate arrow park after what happened there and im so annoyed! its not like i need to see a bloody FS there before going on the IVF list!! i have no bloody tubes so its not rocket science! i cnt have a baby! DOH! I understand other women seeing a FS first and having different tests done etc but please! my case is cut and dried!
> I know its a step in the right direction and my bmi will be fine by then, but this has delayed things by far. Appt not till april, which means no chance of a info evening at the womens till may or june? then cons appt maybe July? so looks like we will be lucky to start IVF before Autumn at this rate xxx

oh sorry to here that africaqueen keep ur chin up it will soon come around least its a step in right direction 4 u x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Littlepee.
I just feel sad. I thought i was getting somewhere and its not even begun. Spent the last 8yrs being desperate for a baby and had enough now :-( xxx


----------



## littlepee

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Littlepee.
> I just feel sad. I thought i was getting somewhere and its not even begun. Spent the last 8yrs being desperate for a baby and had enough now :-( xxx

i no i bet u have i tried 7 years for my little boy after all tests appoints etc it takes to long doesnt it, he finally came from 4th iui. now he is 5 i really would love a brother or sister 4 him didnt think i would feel like this again but i do, so after 4th iui this time round now aving ivf if this doesnt work im doomed no more children 4 me so i really hope i can do this for my little boy im an only child i no how it feels. i think he needs it so fingers crossed x i thought id never get there but i did it will happen one day hun dont feel sad:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun 

My mum an dad tried 10yrs for me and im a only child too.
If we were lucky enough to have twins from IVF that would be our family complete but if we were lucky enough to have 1 baby from it, we would try again when that baby was 2.

So hard for women who are so desperate and so easy for drug addicts and piss heads to have them :-( life just isnt fair is it xxx


----------



## caz & bob

littlepee haha is he going mad because of your hormones aw sarah you will soon get your :bfp: hun fx for all of us we need these :bfp:s x x x


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> thats good laura i bet u cant wait 4 2moz it will soon be all over and hope u get a :bfp:x
> r u still sore? did they put u asleep ?


thanx hun! im just abit bloated and got slight belly ache but apart from that i feel great xxx yep fingerz crossed for a :bfp::dust: xx


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> littlepee said:
> 
> 
> hi all
> caz i asked them they just said they were busy it was doing me head in sat in reception waiting had banging headache i think its cause my hormones are all over place aswell with inj lol x
> 
> wrighty wales thanks have they phoned u yet fingerscrossed 4 u x
> 
> no will be tomorrow now although i have been shocked before and had a phone call at 6pm so still a little chance. i will know soon enough :)Click to expand...


good luck and fingerz crossed hunny! xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well just had my phonecall and she said she doesnt see any reason why i cant have a 5 day transfer but she did it may get changed to a 3 day depending on how my embies grow. still had a negative test this morning so i guessing it will be tomorrow or saturday now im getting so close now and really excited :happydance::happydance:

Luara good luck with fert report today hun xxx


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well just had my phonecall and she said she doesnt see any reason why i cant have a 5 day transfer but she did it may get changed to a 3 day depending on how my embies grow. still had a negative test this morning so i guessing it will be tomorrow or saturday now im getting so close now and really excited :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Luara good luck with fert report today hun xxx

 thanks hunny, realy nervous now!!!!!! good luck hun thats brill! xxxx:baby:
:dust:


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies

Goodluck Laura for today remember all you need is one little fighter so don't get too bogged down with numbers xxx

Nearly there Wrighty you must be dead excited.

LittlePee Good luck on stimms you should start to feel a little more human now.

I'm sorry you've had a setback AfricaQueen there's nothing worse than when someone messes up, People are really annoying they don't understand that your life is literally on hold xxxx

Hope everyone else is well xxxx

AFM no symptoms yet health wise I feel ok emotionally is a different story, I have decided if I do have to go again i'm not going through the womens it's so expensive and the fact they can't answer the phone to you or as in my case I had my embryo's put back a day early coz they don't open on a Sunday has really pissed me off and made the whole process 10 times more stressful. I think they are really good for NHS treatments but they don't even come close to private care. Anyways i'm just watching the Wright Stuff and the next topic is Is Infertility an Illness so I can see myself getting very annoyed xxxx


----------



## montana84

_Hello All,

Thank you for replying.........So many questions to ask.

We start ICSI on the 18th, just wanted to know wat type of drugs ill be pt on, how many scans, how longs the process etc etc.



Partner has decreased sperm motility and all my tests clear, does any1 know any success with sperm motility.


Thanks again Guys xxx_x


----------



## bugs

Hi Montana84, From what I have experienced at the Womens when it's your 1st cycle of IVF/ICSI everyone goes on the same protocol the whole thing from starting injections to having embryo's transferred takes about 5-6 weeks. You start injections daily on about day 23 of your cycle this is to supress your hormones and to stop you from ovulating a sort of mini menopause about 3 weeks later you have a baseline scan to check that the lining of your womb is nice and thin and they will then tell you to start the stimming injection as well as the downreg so 2 injections a day. You will stay on these for about 10 days having a scan on day 7 and a scan on day 10 they will then advise you when your egg collection will be which is usually a couple of days later. I don't know about statistics when it comes to success with ICSI but everyone is different and if I've learnt anything it's that this process is a real lottery and it works for some and not others. Hope this helps, Try not to get to bogged down by medications and scan dates just go with the flow and it will all become clear when you start xxxx


----------



## montana84

Hi Bugs,

Thank you for reply. I feel a little less confused now. Im sure I will become an expert by the time we have finsihed on this journey.

xxxx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies, 

hope everyone is well, 

well i had a phone call off the embryologist this morn and she said 8 out of 11 of my eggs have fertilised!!! :) but one is a lil slow developing so it may not turn into a blast! but the other 7 are good and progressin normally! we r soooooo made up!!!!!! they just have to hold on till saturday or monday now!!!!!! still dnt know for sure wot day transfer is yet but itl be one of them! just hope they keep growin into blastocysts!!!!!! 

fingerz crossed!! :)

hope ur all good and wishing everyone good luck and BFP for 2011! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## montana84

Thats great news Laura

x


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone hope everyone okay 2day!!!

laura thats great news i bet ur made up cant wait now till next wk 4 mine ur wish ur life away dont u by days.

well i start stimms 2night sick of injections now been on dr for 21 days cant belive how quick that as gone like but hey were getting there x


----------



## littlepee

bugs said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Goodluck Laura for today remember all you need is one little fighter so don't get too bogged down with numbers xxx
> 
> Nearly there Wrighty you must be dead excited.
> 
> LittlePee Good luck on stimms you should start to feel a little more human now.
> 
> I'm sorry you've had a setback AfricaQueen there's nothing worse than when someone messes up, People are really annoying they don't understand that your life is literally on hold xxxx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xxxx
> 
> AFM no symptoms yet health wise I feel ok emotionally is a different story, I have decided if I do have to go again i'm not going through the womens it's so expensive and the fact they can't answer the phone to you or as in my case I had my embryo's put back a day early coz they don't open on a Sunday has really pissed me off and made the whole process 10 times more stressful. I think they are really good for NHS treatments but they don't even come close to private care. Anyways i'm just watching the Wright Stuff and the next topic is Is Infertility an Illness so I can see myself getting very annoyed xxxx

bugs r u still on 2ww hun bet is doing ur head in how many days left before u test 
and so what day did they do you et


----------



## littlepee

montana84 said:


> _Hello All,
> 
> Thank you for replying.........So many questions to ask.
> 
> We start ICSI on the 18th, just wanted to know wat type of drugs ill be pt on, how many scans, how longs the process etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Partner has decreased sperm motility and all my tests clear, does any1 know any success with sperm motility.
> 
> 
> Thanks again Guys xxx_x

hi montana i wouldnt get bogged down to much with all drugs etc, when it came to my drug appointment i had a big bag full but u only use one at a time to start with simple really as bugs said just go with the flow it will all come i bet you cant wait good luck x


----------



## littlepee

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well just had my phonecall and she said she doesnt see any reason why i cant have a 5 day transfer but she did it may get changed to a 3 day depending on how my embies grow. still had a negative test this morning so i guessing it will be tomorrow or saturday now im getting so close now and really excited :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Luara good luck with fert report today hun xxx

good luck wrightywales hope all goes well 4 u hun x


----------



## wrightywales

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies,
> 
> hope everyone is well,
> 
> well i had a phone call off the embryologist this morn and she said 8 out of 11 of my eggs have fertilised!!! :) but one is a lil slow developing so it may not turn into a blast! but the other 7 are good and progressin normally! we r soooooo made up!!!!!! they just have to hold on till saturday or monday now!!!!!! still dnt know for sure wot day transfer is yet but itl be one of them! just hope they keep growin into blastocysts!!!!!!
> 
> fingerz crossed!! :)
> 
> hope ur all good and wishing everyone good luck and BFP for 2011! xxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: thats great news hun xx


----------



## africaqueen

Great news Laura!

I have called arrow park and told them that i cannot see any reason why i need to see a FS as there is no other way i can pregnant without IVF and should of been referred to LWH so a nurse is going to call me back after todays clinics. She said she cnt see why either.. weird! ah well il keep pushing and hopefully get somewhere sooner xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all laura wow that sound good hun good luck x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi guys am new to all this i had my eggs collected at liverpool on monday and im in alot of discomfort, how long should it last? x


----------



## wrightywales

hi foxeydevil

welcome to the thread hun. i do have to say everyone is different. some just have a few cramps. i was in alot of discomfort after both my EC for about 5/6 days till it started settling. i was very full though 24 eggs 1st round 35 eggs second round but 2nd also ended up with OHSS. how many embryos did you get hun? good luck with transfer if you havent had it already :dust:xx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> hi guys am new to all this i had my eggs collected at liverpool on monday and im in alot of discomfort, how long should it last? x



hiya and welcome hun, 
i had my egg collection on wednesday and i feel quite abit of discomfort, especially when i go the loo for a wee, coz i seem to tense my stomach! sorry if thats too much info!! but it kinda hurts abit. hope ur discomfort subsides abit in a few days hun! xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Laura how exciting for you bein PUPO xx africanqueen how daft is that the same thing happened to me I waited 6 months to see my gnyo at local hospital just for him to refer me wasn't impressed :/ everyone else how are u all I've been at my all time lowest one thing after another. How's bugs getting on with her 2ww has anybody heard anything hope we all get our bfps we've been longin for this year xx I went to see a physcic last week she told me I wouldn't actually get to the stage of ivf I'd be pregnant before that hmmm I doubt that very much :/ xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi wrightywales and laura25, the discomfort seems to improved alot over the past 24 hours, i found weeing really hard on monday and it hurts the most when i have a full bladder, hope u feel beta soon.have read it can last up to a week, yuk! i had 12 eggs collected and they all fertilised, liverpool rang me yesterday im goin in at 11am in the morning for et. this is my first attempt. im glad they didnt ask me to go in yesterday dont think i could have faced anythin poking around there yesterday but feel ok and ready for tomoz now. good luck ladies! when u goin in for et? x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

IM OFFICIALLY OVULATING :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Phoned the hospital 9 this morning and still waiting for them to phone back :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

foxey - good luck with transfer tomorow. i hope to have FET next week if they ever get back to me xx

bugs - how are you hun

hope everyone else is ok i will postagain i a it with more info :) xxxx


----------



## littlepee

hi hope everyone is okay
good news wrighty x
foxy how come u had 5 day transfare hun did they ask u if u wanted it? when did they tell u this x
laura hope ur still not to sore take it easy hun let us now when hos phone x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all glad its the weekend and glad the kids are off for a week wooppp fx for all u girls :bfp:s all around x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee i wasnt given a choice they told me they'd do the et either wednesday thursday or saturday. they rang yesterday to say half of them were goin well and needed another two days to determine the strongest one to implant. not sure if thats good or bad? sounded good at the time.
miss wales good luck hope everythin goes well over next week. one thing i was tired off was ringing the hospitals and well call you back, they never did and i was dealing with two hospitals at the time. was a stress ya dont need, appreciate their busy but still!. good luck guys xxx


----------



## wrightywales

i do appreciate that they are busy but its now been 6 hours since i phoned them and still haven't heard anything and they are ment to be sorting there phone system out but doesnt look like they are.

i just rung them and finally got through to someone and they still dont know whats happening so im still waiting for them to phone me back. 

little pee - ive asked them about having a 5 day transfer 2 days ago. they have never given me the option. i always ov end of week so ive always had ET on the saturday but ive asked for it to be different this time and they said yes as long as my embryos grow ok if not it will be a 3 day transfer.


----------



## foxeydevil2

it is annoying i know, especially as your body cycle wont wait for them to call you back. 
glad ya finally got thru! 5 day transfer is best isnt it? the longer they grow in the tube the beta my consultant told me. getting nervous now! x


----------



## wrightywales

woohoo had the call embryos will be thawed sunday morning aiming for a 5 day transfer but they have pencilled me for tuesday and thursady will be told sunday when i have to go in for transfer

foxey - yeah hun they are ment to be better. x


----------



## foxeydevil2

good luck hun hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> woohoo had the call embryos will be thawed sunday morning aiming for a 5 day transfer but they have pencilled me for tuesday and thursady will be told sunday when i have to go in for transfer
> 
> foxey - yeah hun they are ment to be better. x

 awww thats brill hun good luck!!!!! lots of babydust x


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> hi wrightywales and laura25, the discomfort seems to improved alot over the past 24 hours, i found weeing really hard on monday and it hurts the most when i have a full bladder, hope u feel beta soon.have read it can last up to a week, yuk! i had 12 eggs collected and they all fertilised, liverpool rang me yesterday im goin in at 11am in the morning for et. this is my first attempt. im glad they didnt ask me to go in yesterday dont think i could have faced anythin poking around there yesterday but feel ok and ready for tomoz now. good luck ladies! when u goin in for et? x



WOW! thats brill 12 eggs! :happydance: ive still got abit of discomfort but not much at all! just feel abit of nausea off these pessaries lol!:sick: oh well im sure that'l pass, i find out tomoz morn when my ET is! eeeeek cant wait now! just hope there all still lil fighters hehe! xxxx lots of babydust!


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura making you feel nauseous? thats not good ive been fine. hope u feel beta soon. if all goes to plan then ul have that for 12 weeks plus the joy of morning sickness . keep us updated xx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> laura making you feel nauseous? thats not good ive been fine. hope u feel beta soon. if all goes to plan then ul have that for 12 weeks plus the joy of morning sickness . keep us updated xx



i know dunno y i feel abit sick, lol maybe its not them causing it then! hehe will keep u updated hun, and u to xx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow this lil thread of ours is getting fab! Lots going on for everyone(well except me,lol)

Wrighty- that is fab news! good luck for sunday!

Foxey- best of luck 

Babysforbecky- Have u lost both tubes too? x

Bugs- we want a update mrs! lol x

I am still gettin nowhere an feel rly pissed off today. Borin day in work an in tomorrow early again. Dnt even knw how much weight i have lost this wk cos my scales have broke and the ones in boots were out of order. Feel like il never get there xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Wow this lil thread of ours is getting fab! Lots going on for everyone(well except me,lol)
> 
> Wrighty- that is fab news! good luck for sunday!
> 
> Foxey- best of luck
> 
> Babysforbecky- Have u lost both tubes too? x
> 
> Bugs- we want a update mrs! lol x
> 
> I am still gettin nowhere an feel rly pissed off today. Borin day in work an in tomorrow early again. Dnt even knw how much weight i have lost this wk cos my scales have broke and the ones in boots were out of order. Feel like il never get there xxx


Africaqueen- i know i love this lil thread hehe!
awww hun u will get there!!! :) turn that frown upside down hehe! hope that made u smile xxxx


----------



## bugs

Hi Ladies sorry i've been MIA but I keep a low profile at this stage I won't go near the internet at this stage because I just scare myself. I'm feeling fine no discomfort or anything but still early days but i'm almost halfway there. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok at whatever stage your at xxxx

My insight in to the 3 day versus 5 day transfer is that there is no difference at all if an ebmbryo is destined to survive whether you implant on day 3 or day 5 it will work, The reason that they wait until day 5 is when you have a lot of embryo's they want to pick the strongest and the only way of doing that is to leave them for longer. In my situation I could choose to wait until day 5 with my 3 embryo's but I didn't want to risk getting to that day after doing all the injections and not having anything to transfer if they are not strong then i'll just get a BFN anyway so I prefered to get them back in and then ignorance is bliss xxx Hope that makes sense sorry if I went on a bit thats why I stay off the internet xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Laura - thanks hun good luck for your call tomorrow hope they are all still growing nicely xxx

Africaqueen - thanks hunni. you will get there hun just gonna take time hun xxx

Bugs - hi hun. glad to hear your ok xxx


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> Hi Ladies sorry i've been MIA but I keep a low profile at this stage I won't go near the internet at this stage because I just scare myself. I'm feeling fine no discomfort or anything but still early days but i'm almost halfway there.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok at whatever stage your at xxxx
> 
> My insight in to the 3 day versus 5 day transfer is that there is no difference at all if an ebmbryo is destined to survive whether you implant on day 3 or day 5 it will work, The reason that they wait until day 5 is when you have a lot of embryo's they want to pick the strongest and the only way of doing that is to leave them for longer. In my situation I could choose to wait until day 5 with my 3 embryo's but I didn't want to risk getting to that day after doing all the injections and not having anything to transfer if they are not strong then i'll just get a BFN anyway so I prefered to get them back in and then ignorance is bliss xxx Hope that makes sense sorry if I went on a bit thats why I stay off the internet xxx

 hi hunny glad ur feeling ok, ive heard people saying day 5 transfer is better but i agree wiv u hun that it doesnt make a difference! my cousin had 2 put back in on transfer day 3 last year and now has twins!!!! so it can work either way! :) take care hun and sending u lots of babydust xxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad your doing ok Bugs.
I understand u taking a break from the forums. We are all here rooting for u ;-)

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

i know you have the same chance of a bfp from both 3 and 5 day. ive had bfps from both 2 and 3 days transfers but you just get them extra few days to get the pick of the best and with me having 24 embies and this being my last treatment i do want the best of what i have there if i can :)


----------



## babys4beckyx

I'd be the same bugs. I'm my own worst enemy with the internet I drive myself insane and ur so right wrightywales I think if u only have 2 to transfer then I'd want them in there an then but if I had 24 like u I'd want to go to blasto stage all this is very exciting I just wish I had started now I'm so impatient roll on 24th feb xx


----------



## laura25

babys4beckyx said:


> I'd be the same bugs. I'm my own worst enemy with the internet I drive myself insane and ur so right wrightywales I think if u only have 2 to transfer then I'd want them in there an then but if I had 24 like u I'd want to go to blasto stage all this is very exciting I just wish I had started now I'm so impatient roll on 24th feb xx



wont be long now hun! xx:happydance:


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,
hope everyone is well,

The embyologist rang this morn and said we have 5 embies which are realy good now! :) but they cant work out which one is the best so they are gunna leave um till monday at 1.30 and hopefully find the best one! we are soooo excited hehe! xxx


wishing everyone babydust! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well my opks are getting darker woopp and have some cramps and pains in my legs think o is not to far away now wow thats good laura good luck hun x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

hey ladies, great news for ya laura bet your excited! ive had my et at 11.30 this morning. embryoligist said it was strong and ready for breaking out its shell for implanting. can do my test on 23rd so week and a half to wait. hope evrythin goes ok for everyone else. out the 11 fertilised eggs only 1 is suitable for freezing so hope everythin goes well coz cant afford 7500 quid a time. fingers crossed to us all xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladeis

Laura - great news hun good luck for monday xx

Foxey - congrats on being pupo hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx

Babysforbecky - wont be long hun you will soon start xx

AFM - the embryologist rang me today big surprise as i wasnt expecting them too at 6.15pm as well. i am down for a blasto transfer. she said she will take 10 out and thaw them if they dont all survive the thaw then they will take more out. she wants at least 10 to try for blast transfer. i was told today that only 1 will be transfered not the 2 like i had on all my other cycles/FETs. i was a little disappointed when she told me. if i do get to blasto and have any left they are going to freeze them again. i didnt know they did that.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to all you will all get your :bfp:s woooppppp x x x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all having a relaxing sunday

had first phone call 8.20 this morning for me to give my permission for embies to be thawed. had second at 10.20 they took 11 out and 10 survived they will ring me tuesday to let me know how they are doing and when transfer will be its still on cards that it might be 3 day but she said if there a few still going strong by that day they will leave them till thursday. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: getting excited now not long to wait


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good wrightywales well girls here's my opk yesterday and today's woopp ovulating :sex: is on the card for then next 3 day wooppppp
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrspositive

hello Ladies,

I am new to this forum. 

I have been reading all your posts for a few weeks and have found it a real help to see that Im not alone in my battle to become pregnant.

I am 24 and so is my partner we have been trying to conceive for two years with no luck.

my partner was tested and shown to have a Zero sperm count and so we have been refered to LWH. 

We had our first appointment with Dr Lewis-Jones mid January and just had a general chat and since then I have had bloods taken by my own GP and my partner has had bloods, SA, and an ultrasound.

Our next appointment is the 1st March and we are just wondering what to expect?

Dr Lewis-Jones said that he thinks he will be offering my partner a testicular biopsy followed by ICSI as he had an operation when he was younger which the Dr believes has caused scarring causing a blockage. 

If it is a blockage like he thinks and we are able to go for ICSI when do we go on the waiting list and how long will it take to start the ball rolling?? will this be soon after our March meeting or are there more tests to do??

sorry for the long post I have just been so confused about it all and I have so many questions that I wish I would have asked the Dr at out first consultation but my mind when blank.


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi mrs positive so sorry u have to join us sure u will get all your answers here though my appointment is 24th feb we've had all tests etc my partners sperm is low morphology so we will prob have to have icsi too as far as I'm aware with the waitin list its not even weeks I think and hope we start ours the period after our appointment so not long at all hunni xxx hope everyone else is doing ok all seems good for everyone how exciting ur all an inspiration to me and keep me going xx


----------



## wrightywales

mrspositive said:


> hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have been reading all your posts for a few weeks and have found it a real help to see that Im not alone in my battle to become pregnant.
> 
> I am 24 and so is my partner we have been trying to conceive for two years with no luck.
> 
> my partner was tested and shown to have a Zero sperm count and so we have been refered to LWH.
> 
> We had our first appointment with Dr Lewis-Jones mid January and just had a general chat and since then I have had bloods taken by my own GP and my partner has had bloods, SA, and an ultrasound.
> 
> Our next appointment is the 1st March and we are just wondering what to expect?
> 
> Dr Lewis-Jones said that he thinks he will be offering my partner a testicular biopsy followed by ICSI as he had an operation when he was younger which the Dr believes has caused scarring causing a blockage.
> 
> If it is a blockage like he thinks and we are able to go for ICSI when do we go on the waiting list and how long will it take to start the ball rolling?? will this be soon after our March meeting or are there more tests to do??
> 
> sorry for the long post I have just been so confused about it all and I have so many questions that I wish I would have asked the Dr at out first consultation but my mind when blank.

hi hun and welcome to the thread

once we had all the tests back we started on my next cycle so not long at all. im sure we can help with some of the question you have but make sure you write down all the questions you have for your next appointment. it horrible when you get mind blank i was like that on our fist appointment. good luck with you forth coming treatment. xxx


----------



## mrspositive

Thanks for your reply. 

I hope the wait isn't too long. I know it all depends on what the test results say I guess as he may not be producing sperm at all. We'll just have to wait and see. 

I haven't spoken to anyone who has experienced the same thing as us in relation to my partner having no sperm at all in his ejaculate.

Everyone else seems to have low or poor mobility so Im more confused as to how the ICSI will work, If sperm needs to be taken directly from him first, seen as ejaculate semen will be no good. 

will this procedure be done on the same day as the eggs are taken from me or do they carry out one testicular biopsy first to see if sperm can be found and if so start preparing my eggs and then when they are ready to remove carry out another testicular biopsy to use for the ICSI??

If anyone has experienced this I would love to hear how it works.


----------



## wrightywales

my hubby has azoospermia (no sperm) due to a genetical disorder so we have to use a donor for our treatment.

my hubby didnt have to have the sperm retrieval op as hubbys disorder was found through blood tests so not sure if it will be on the same day or if they do it before and freeze it sorry hun write it down something to defo ask at next appointment


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all having a relaxing sunday
> 
> had first phone call 8.20 this morning for me to give my permission for embies to be thawed. had second at 10.20 they took 11 out and 10 survived they will ring me tuesday to let me know how they are doing and when transfer will be its still on cards that it might be 3 day but she said if there a few still going strong by that day they will leave them till thursday. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: getting excited now not long to wait



thats brill hunny! fingers crossed 4 ya xxxxx and lots of babydust :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

laura25 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all having a relaxing sunday
> 
> had first phone call 8.20 this morning for me to give my permission for embies to be thawed. had second at 10.20 they took 11 out and 10 survived they will ring me tuesday to let me know how they are doing and when transfer will be its still on cards that it might be 3 day but she said if there a few still going strong by that day they will leave them till thursday. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: getting excited now not long to wait
> 
> 
> 
> thats brill hunny! fingers crossed 4 ya xxxxx and lots of babydust :hugs:Click to expand...

same to you hun xxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

mrspositive said:


> hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have been reading all your posts for a few weeks and have found it a real help to see that Im not alone in my battle to become pregnant.
> 
> I am 24 and so is my partner we have been trying to conceive for two years with no luck.
> 
> my partner was tested and shown to have a Zero sperm count and so we have been refered to LWH.
> 
> We had our first appointment with Dr Lewis-Jones mid January and just had a general chat and since then I have had bloods taken by my own GP and my partner has had bloods, SA, and an ultrasound.
> 
> Our next appointment is the 1st March and we are just wondering what to expect?
> 
> Dr Lewis-Jones said that he thinks he will be offering my partner a testicular biopsy followed by ICSI as he had an operation when he was younger which the Dr believes has caused scarring causing a blockage.
> 
> If it is a blockage like he thinks and we are able to go for ICSI when do we go on the waiting list and how long will it take to start the ball rolling?? will this be soon after our March meeting or are there more tests to do??
> 
> sorry for the long post I have just been so confused about it all and I have so many questions that I wish I would have asked the Dr at out first consultation but my mind when blank.

hiya hun i am back at lwh on the 1st march at 12pm x x x


----------



## mrspositive

Wrightywales - Thanks for your reply, i will definitely need to write my questions down. Nice to hear that they started on your next cycle, I thought the wait would be much longer. My partners blood test results will determind our route then. Whether he has the genetic disorder or not I didn't know that the blood results would tell so much. I've learnt so much from being on here already. Thanks 

caz & bob - my appointment is at 11.10 so I might see you there. Good luck for your appointment.


----------



## caz & bob

mrspositive said:


> Wrightywales - Thanks for your reply, i will definitely need to write my questions down. Nice to hear that they started on your next cycle, I thought the wait would be much longer. My partners blood test results will determind our route then. Whether he has the genetic disorder or not I didn't know that the blood results would tell so much. I've learnt so much from being on here already. Thanks
> 
> caz & bob - my appointment is at 11.10 so I might see you there. Good luck for your appointment.

aw yes hun good luck with yours hun i am seeing mr kingsland x x x


----------



## laura25

mrspositive said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I hope the wait isn't too long. I know it all depends on what the test results say I guess as he may not be producing sperm at all. We'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> I haven't spoken to anyone who has experienced the same thing as us in relation to my partner having no sperm at all in his ejaculate.
> 
> Everyone else seems to have low or poor mobility so Im more confused as to how the ICSI will work, If sperm needs to be taken directly from him first, seen as ejaculate semen will be no good.
> 
> will this procedure be done on the same day as the eggs are taken from me or do they carry out one testicular biopsy first to see if sperm can be found and if so start preparing my eggs and then when they are ready to remove carry out another testicular biopsy to use for the ICSI??
> 
> If anyone has experienced this I would love to hear how it works.

 hi hun and welcome xx


----------



## wrightywales

mrspositive said:


> Wrightywales - Thanks for your reply, i will definitely need to write my questions down. Nice to hear that they started on your next cycle, I thought the wait would be much longer. My partners blood test results will determind our route then. Whether he has the genetic disorder or not I didn't know that the blood results would tell so much. I've learnt so much from being on here already. Thanks
> 
> caz & bob - my appointment is at 11.10 so I might see you there. Good luck for your appointment.

i should of explained a little better hun it was other issues that made them do more extensive testing. hubby has small testies which turns out to be a symptom of his chromosome disorder.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Laura- Good luck for mon.

Foxey- congrats on being pupo!

Caz- Good strong lines hun 

Mrs positive- welcome an good luck

wrighty- great news! keep us updated.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM- I am going to call the clinic at arrow park again tomorrow, seeing as they never called me back. I am deffo getting it sorted this wk! I dont need to waste time by seeing a FS there. Need to be referred direct to LWH as i have no tubes and no point delaying the inevitable is there?! Had a good wkend. Went liverpool last night with dh an his friend an met 30 people from work to celebrate a friend's birthday. Was good fun xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi mrs positive, new to this myself by a couple of days. my husband to had blocked tubes. he had to have an operation back in october to retrieve his sperm. he had it at liverpool and they literally sliced into his testicle to scoop out immature sperm. he was in quite abit of pain for a week or two after must admit i felt sorry for him, until this week after my egg collection that is lol. they retrieved 13 sperm from him and 12 eggs from me all of them fertilised. They wont start your treatment until they have retrieved your partners sperm,if youve got any questions ill do my best to ask. as you say its quite rare to chat to someone where the male has the problem. I thought it would be quite confusing but as long as you take it one step at a time and try not to look at it in one massive thing youll find it alot simpler. i had a heart attack when i had all my drugs delivered but once i had each drug explained it was fine hun. Hope everyone else is ok and good luck ladies. thanks for my good wishes am taking it easy and crossing everything xxx

:baby::thumbup:


----------



## wrightywales

Africaqueen - i will hun. no doubt if its a 5 day transfer then i will be on here posting as soon as i know but if i end up having a 3 day you wont hear from me till after as it takes 2 hours to get the hospital from where i am and and i have to go by train what a pain. get on the phone and give them hell hun its the only way to get it sorted xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

good luck misswales! hope it all goes well for you. i had 5 day transfer x


----------



## wrightywales

thanks foxey. hope your getting plenty of rest hun and good luck. hope you get your BFP in a few weeks time xxx


----------



## littlepee

hello everybody happy valentines day hope we can get all get november babys :happydance:

arfricaqueen get phoning that hospital love tell them x
wrightywales good luck 2day
laura hope embryo r doing well and et 2day
caz get:sex:love x

and everyone else good luck in what u r doing im just on 4th day stimms scan wed then fri ec hopefully monday cant wait getting closer now for me xx


----------



## bugs

GoodLuck today Wrighty and Laura hope everything goes well xxx

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## mrspositive

Thanks for your reply Foxey. 

I understand alot more now. How come there was a bit of a wait between him having his op in October and you having egg collection this month? 

Good luck for your BFP in a few weeks hun. xx


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> GoodLuck today Wrighty and Laura hope everything goes well xxx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xxxx

bugs- how r u hunny, hope ur good, fingers crossed! :hugs:good luck and lots of babydust hun xxxxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

mrspositive said:


> Thanks for your reply Foxey.
> 
> I understand alot more now. How come there was a bit of a wait between him having his op in October and you having egg collection this month?
> 
> Good luck for your BFP in a few weeks hun. xx



hi hun glad i have helped you out abit. he had his operation 26th oct so was right at the end anyway, they looked at me havin my treatment in december which was only a month away but unfortunately i was ill and my period late. the labs were shut christmas and new year so obviously i then had to wait till jan's period. so only really waited two months purely coz of my body. october to feb sounds long time but really it was all done in two months. 
i really hope everythin goes well for u both xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

wrightywales said:


> thanks foxey. hope your getting plenty of rest hun and good luck. hope you get your BFP in a few weeks time xxx

hi hun gettin plenty of rest my husband wont let me do a thing. i can do my test 23rd so nervous 9 days ahead. good luck today xxx:baby:


----------



## mrspositive

Thanks Foxey, thats not a long wait at all is it. I hope we have as much luck as you've had with the results, especially if you get a massive BFP on the 23rd. I've got my fingers crossed for you. xx

One last question I promise  How long did your partner have to wait for the sperm collection op? is there much of a waiting list for that? xx


----------



## bugs

Hi Laura I'm not too bad, I just went to do some shopping and started to get really hot and felt like I wanted to throw up and I was in the chiller aisle. I'm also getting headaches which I got last time so fingers cxd at least one of the little guys grabbed on.

Sorry I haven't been on much We lost my nan yesterday so it's been a pretty tough back so if I do get pregnant after the week i've had it really will be a miracle xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Happy Valentine's Day

Littlepee/Bugs - it tomorrow for me ladies should have a call first thing to see how my embies are growing but thanks for the early wishes xxx

Bugs - so sorry to hear about your nan hun :hugs::hugs: xxxx

Foxey - you enjoy it hun. my hubby was like that both times wouldnt let me lift a finger. i loved it lol xxxx

Laura - how are you hun? any news on them lovely embies xxxx

Mrsp/Caz - how are you ladies. hope the times flys till your appointments xxx

Isi - thanks hun and good luck to you xxxx

AFM - well didnt sleep well last night im so nervous about the phonecall tomorrow. hope my little embies are growing nicely. ive just finished cleaning my house just in case i do go in tomorrow well that and trying to keep myself busy so im not thinking about it. even though im nervous about the call i cant wait to be PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> Hi Laura I'm not too bad, I just went to do some shopping and started to get really hot and felt like I wanted to throw up and I was in the chiller aisle. I'm also getting headaches which I got last time so fingers cxd at least one of the little guys grabbed on.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much We lost my nan yesterday so it's been a pretty tough back so if I do get pregnant after the week i've had it really will be a miracle xxxx

bugs- awwwwww im realy sorry to here about ur nan hunny, sending u big :hugs:! crossing my fingers that u get ur BFP hun! i am officially PUPO today!!!!! eeeeek so dreadin the next 2 weeks till i can find out! xxx take care xxx


----------



## laura25

im PUPO!!!!!!!! yey! fingers crossed for a BFP!
sending u all lots of baby dust and BFP for 2011 :)


----------



## littlepee

oh bugs really sorry to here about ur nan hope u r okay x
congratulations laura was it one emb u had put back? was it a 5 day 1 have u any more they might freeze sorry 4 all questions sending u :dust:


----------



## wrightywales

laura25 said:


> im PUPO!!!!!!!! yey! fingers crossed for a BFP!
> sending u all lots of baby dust and BFP for 2011 :)

congrats hun hope your resting up :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :dust::dust::dust xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yay pupo laura fx for all u girls x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> im PUPO!!!!!!!! yey! fingers crossed for a BFP!
> sending u all lots of baby dust and BFP for 2011 :)

congratulations hunny, when can you do a test? nervous times ahead xxxxx:baby:


----------



## foxeydevil2

mrspositive said:


> Thanks Foxey, thats not a long wait at all is it. I hope we have as much luck as you've had with the results, especially if you get a massive BFP on the 23rd. I've got my fingers crossed for you. xx
> 
> One last question I promise  How long did your partner have to wait for the sperm collection op? is there much of a waiting list for that? xx

itll only all be worth it if we get a BFP, thank u, my fingers are crossed for you as well. he had to give three samples a fortnight apart, i think he waited 2 months after the last sample but weve been dealing with two hospitals that made it hard and drew out the process slightly. im not sure on the waiting list. ask as many questions as ya need to hun, ill do my best just wish id have someone to talk to. xxxx :happydance:


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> thanks foxey. hope your getting plenty of rest hun and good luck. hope you get your BFP in a few weeks time xxx
> 
> hi hun gettin plenty of rest my husband wont let me do a thing. i can do my test 23rd so nervous 9 days ahead. good luck today xxx:baby:Click to expand...

 

awww foxey good luck hun, xxx


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> oh bugs really sorry to here about ur nan hope u r okay x
> congratulations laura was it one emb u had put back? was it a 5 day 1 have u any more they might freeze sorry 4 all questions sending u :dust:


hiya hun, its ok littlepee ask as many question as u want! and thanku :flower: yeah they just put back the one hun, we have another 4 that are progressin well but not yet a blast so they are gunna decide which ones to freeze tomoz or if they are freezin any at all! i did a 5 day transfer hun! xxxx 
good luck hun and lots of babydust xxxx:baby:


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> im PUPO!!!!!!!! yey! fingers crossed for a BFP!
> sending u all lots of baby dust and BFP for 2011 :)
> 
> congrats hun hope your resting up :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :dust::dust::dust xxClick to expand...



awwww thanx hun! yeah had a lovely rest today, but been told off the nurse i can still do things aswell and not to stay in bed for two weeks lol so im determined to treat myself over the next few weeks as im off work, and get out and about, maybe a lil retail therapy wont go a miss lol that'l take my mind off test day im sure hehe! hows u hunny? sending u lots of babydust :dust: xxx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> im PUPO!!!!!!!! yey! fingers crossed for a BFP!
> sending u all lots of baby dust and BFP for 2011 :)
> 
> congratulations hunny, when can you do a test? nervous times ahead xxxxx:baby:Click to expand...



thanx hun, i can do a test on the 24th hun! eeeeeeeek yep ur right about the nervous times but hopefully if i find summit to keep me busy it'l go quick! hehe,
good luck hun! and sending u lots of babydust xxxx:baby:


----------



## wrightywales

laura25 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> im PUPO!!!!!!!! yey! fingers crossed for a BFP!
> sending u all lots of baby dust and BFP for 2011 :)
> 
> congrats hun hope your resting up :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :dust::dust::dust xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> awwww thanx hun! yeah had a lovely rest today, but been told off the nurse i can still do things aswell and not to stay in bed for two weeks lol so im determined to treat myself over the next few weeks as im off work, and get out and about, maybe a lil retail therapy wont go a miss lol that'l take my mind off test day im sure hehe! hows u hunny? sending u lots of babydust :dust: xxxClick to expand...

im glad we dont have to stay in bed for 2 weeks get too bored. hubby did all the house work last time and kept kicking me out to visit friends said i was under his feet lol. some retail therapy sounds great hun. i plan on doing a few things during my 2ww just to take my mind off it. i wanna see that film paul looks funny so might go see that and im sure i will do shopping :)
thanks hun. im ok very nervous keep getting really bad butterflies doubt i will sleep much again tonight hope they phone as soon as they are there just to put my mind at ease this waiting to hear something is really doing my head in fingers crossed they are all doing fine xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girl congrats laura u test on my appointment day good luck to all of u hope we get our first BFP on here very very soon :) sorry to hear about ur nan bugs they always say where there's a loss there's a birth let's hope so hunni got my fingers crossed for all u ladies and wishin u all the best of luck xxxx


----------



## mrspositive

Congrats Laura thats brill news. I've got my fingers crossed for you. xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok? I've only been on here a couple of days but really feel like i'm not on my own anymore because of you girls 

My partner is brilliant in many ways but he's not one for talking when it comes to this and would rather not mention it and forget it all together. Which isn't helpful for me. Talking about it helps me cope. xx


----------



## wrightywales

mrspositive - my hubby is the same thats why i came on here. it has been a great help and had lots of support from some very lovely ladies. we will be here to support you all the way to your BFP hun good luck xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

MrsP what area are u from? WW how u feeling? This forum is brilliant I have learnt so much as to what to expect next and I feel I can open up properly family and friends don't quite understand the pain and just tell me to put it out of my head (easy for them to say) xx


----------



## wrightywales

Good Morning Laides 

just a quick post for now as im absolutely shattered only had 2 hours sleep hubby has kindly said i can go bk to bed for couple hours to get a bit more. had my phone call 8 out the 10 are still going strong perfect 8 cell embies is what she said so blast transfer it is at 2.45 thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and even better i can have 2 transfered as ive already had 3 transfers without pregnancy lasting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Becky - unless they are in the same situation hun no one really understands, thats why this forum is so ace as you do see your not alone and there are plenty of couples that are in the same situation. xx

good luck to everyone. i promise i will be back on later need more sleep lol well after ive posted on all my other threads xxx


----------



## littlepee

hi girls we all okay 

laura hope ur getting lots of rest x
wrightywales good luck for thursday hun x
becky im in same situation as u my hubby never talks about it and it does me head in really bad i do my injections and he cant even be there when i do them it just makes me feel really alone and without this website id proberbly crack up i no ur all going through the same. x
africaqueen were r u have u heard of lwh yet ?? x
caz u okay x
bugs 2ww hope ur not cracking up x
and anywone ive missed sorry hope everything okay x
ive got scan 2morrow hope my follies r growing nicely been feeling crampy is stomach so inj must be working hopefully ill update u tomorrow x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi littlepee good luck with tomorrow hope they're growing strong :) I'm feeling sorry for myself today AF due :( and I don't know how much more I can wait xx


----------



## littlepee

babys4beckyx said:


> Hi littlepee good luck with tomorrow hope they're growing strong :) I'm feeling sorry for myself today AF due :( and I don't know how much more I can wait xx


thanks baby4becky it will come round in no time i promise i thought that when i started buserlin i cant belive how fast it has gone it will soon be here x


----------



## babys4beckyx

I hope so just been talkin to my friend she said ohhh have one of mine saves goin through that eeerm not helping :/ got my appt next thu so will hopefully get the ball rolling then and give me something to feel hopeful about when will u have ec then hun xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hey ladies everyone seems abit down on here today,hope your all ok. fingers crossed for everyone. i can do my test week tomoz not sure how i feel all happened so fast over past two weeks after waiting 2 years. feels like im still catchin up. my husband is great and has done all my injections for me. hes been at every appointment, i actually thing hes more nervous than me lol. everyone keeps asking me if i feel different????? embryo's only been back 3 days, even then how am i meant to feel??? all anit surreal at the moment. big smiles for everyone  xxxxx


----------



## littlepee

babys4beckyx said:


> I hope so just been talkin to my friend she said ohhh have one of mine saves goin through that eeerm not helping :/ got my appt next thu so will hopefully get the ball rolling then and give me something to feel hopeful about when will u have ec then hun xxxx

hi im hoping for monday/tuesday next week not long to go getting nervous ha


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck all of you i have my fx for you all x x x


----------



## bugs

Just to put everyone on even more of a downer, I've started bleeding so I'm pretty sure it's all over for me it's defo not implantation bleeding and i'm pretty sure it's AF i'm so annoyed and devestated at the same time. I would advise anyone who's paying private not to use the womans you are just a number there is no personal care whatsoever. They knew there was a problem with the quality of my eggs last time as so many where immature but they did nothing to change that and I had a worse result this time. I know I probably just want to blame them but I do feel I didn't get the best treatment available xxx 

Good Luck to everyone else and hope you all get a better result than I did xxxx


----------



## littlepee

bugs said:


> Just to put everyone on even more of a downer, I've started bleeding so I'm pretty sure it's all over for me it's defo not implantation bleeding and i'm pretty sure it's AF i'm so annoyed and devestated at the same time. I would advise anyone who's paying private not to use the womans you are just a number there is no personal care whatsoever. They knew there was a problem with the quality of my eggs last time as so many where immature but they did nothing to change that and I had a worse result this time. I know I probably just want to blame them but I do feel I didn't get the best treatment available xxx
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else and hope you all get a better result than I did xxxx

so sorry bugs 2 here that, have u done a test hope ur okay xx


----------



## bugs

My OTD is saturday but this is the exact same time to the day that I started bleeding on my last cycle so I don't hold out much hope xxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Bugs I'm so sorry to hear that I know that doesn't help I'm gutted for you hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry bugs x x


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> Just to put everyone on even more of a downer, I've started bleeding so I'm pretty sure it's all over for me it's defo not implantation bleeding and i'm pretty sure it's AF i'm so annoyed and devestated at the same time. I would advise anyone who's paying private not to use the womans you are just a number there is no personal care whatsoever. They knew there was a problem with the quality of my eggs last time as so many where immature but they did nothing to change that and I had a worse result this time. I know I probably just want to blame them but I do feel I didn't get the best treatment available xxx
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else and hope you all get a better result than I did xxxx
> 
> so sorry bugs 2 here that, have u done a test hope ur okay xxClick to expand...



bugs- im so sorry hunny, hope ur ok hun sending u big :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

so sorry bugs you must be devastated. thinking of you x


----------



## wrightywales

bugs said:


> Just to put everyone on even more of a downer, I've started bleeding so I'm pretty sure it's all over for me it's defo not implantation bleeding and i'm pretty sure it's AF i'm so annoyed and devestated at the same time. I would advise anyone who's paying private not to use the womans you are just a number there is no personal care whatsoever. They knew there was a problem with the quality of my eggs last time as so many where immature but they did nothing to change that and I had a worse result this time. I know I probably just want to blame them but I do feel I didn't get the best treatment available xxx
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else and hope you all get a better result than I did xxxx

 im so so sorry hunni. thinking of you. we're here if and when you need us. xxx

cant believe they didnt change anything, even knowing that you had poor eggs last cycle. nothing was wrong with my 1st cycle and they changed my protocol and over stimmed me. never got told the reason why they changed it. they need to work on a few things there including thier communication skills


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Bugs- I am so sorry hun! i would still have some hope though as some women do bleed during early pregnancy, so lets see what sat brings. Im here if u need to talk xxx

Good luck to you girls in the 2ww and those waiting for ET xxx

I have been off work 2 days with personal probs. Been in agony an feel rather depressed over my mum etc so not a good wk for me.
The nurse from Arrowe park finally called me back today and said that she agrees that a appt there would be waste of time so she has cancelled it and sent referral back to my GP. I had to go the Dr today so receptionist said she will make sure the referral goes to the LWH asap as she knows my history and she does the letters for the Dr. She is really nice. So hoping they will get their acts together now xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks Ladies, Still pretty much the same if it was just bleeding I might have some hope but i've got stomach cramps aswell. I've scoured the internet for success stories after bleeding and there isn't many but it takes my mind of things and kills a few hours. Oh well to look on the brightside I can get shitfaced at my friends wedding on Saturday now xxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I'm gutted for u I just don't know why they couldn't have done something different to give you the chance of success this time what's next for you bugs xXx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/26998-has-anyone-had-decidual-bleeding.html

There is still hope hun. I dont blame u for feeling down tho. Time will tell but we are here for you! google "decidual" bleeding and lots of stories come up xxxx


----------



## mrspositive

Bugs I'm gutted to hear your news but like Africaqueen said, some woman do bleed during early pregnancy.

My friend had IVF and is currently 33 weeks pregnant with twins at 8 weeks she had such a heavy bleed in the middle of the night that her whole bathroom floor was covered in blood. She was certain she had lost them but she got checked out and was told they were absolutely fine,and here she is about to give birth in 6 weeks time. Just one of them things, everyone is different. 

Becky I live in St Helens.


----------



## babys4beckyx

Wow mrsP how lovely to hear that your friends had ivf and got twins :) how are u?? I live in st helens too where abouts? I'm from sutton xx


----------



## bugs

Thanks ladies for all your support, Well I'm still bleeding and there is lot's of clots in it so I assume that is the progesterone. I tested this morning and it was negative and I am 11dp2dt so I would have thought it would show up by now. As much as I would love to think it might still have worked I've gotto come to terms with it and move on. I'll start looking into other clinics I would like to consider egg sharing but I need to sort out the fact that I produce so many immature eggs, So I think we'll have another go at a full cycle in a private clinic and see if they can sort my eggs out and if they can and I need to go again i'll consider egg sharing xxxx


----------



## mrspositive

Im good thanks, I live in Rainford. 

My friend only had two eggs that fertilised and one looked that it wasn't going to make it so the doctor said to implant both of them which they did, they were upset because they didn't have any frozen and they didn't think either of them eggs were strong enough to make it especially one of them but she found out they had both made it and she was pregnant with twins. It was a lovely surprise for her and just shows that eventhough things arnt looking great it can still happen. xx


----------



## laura25

mrspositive said:


> Im good thanks, I live in Rainford.
> 
> My friend only had two eggs that fertilised and one looked that it wasn't going to make it so the doctor said to implant both of them which they did, they were upset because they didn't have any frozen and they didn't think either of them eggs were strong enough to make it especially one of them but she found out they had both made it and she was pregnant with twins. It was a lovely surprise for her and just shows that eventhough things arnt looking great it can still happen. xx

hehe, im from st helens to! small world! x


----------



## babys4beckyx

aww bugs u seem so strong you know we're all thinking of you and I'm sure next time it will work when they sort your eggs out I wish you all the luck in the world was you private at lwh aswell hun xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

MrsP I used to work in a beauty salon in rainford its such a small world hi laura how are you with 2ww xxx


----------



## bugs

Yes my OH has kids already so we had to pay for both cycles, In hindsight after the ectopic the 1st time I wish we'd gone somewhere else xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I'm so scared of it not working as I'm noit in a position of affording anymore how much did it cost for a full cycle x I think its rediculous just because oH has children that isn't your fault so you should at least get it half the cost xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## wrightywales

:wave:hello ladies

Bugs - im so sorry hun you are in my thoughts. take as much time as you need hun we are here for you :hug: xxxx

Becky - hi hun this is my last NHS FET and im like you doubt we will be able to go private so fingers crossed it works. good luck to you to hun xxx

:wave: hi caz how are you hun? xxx

Africaqueen - how are you feeling today hun? xxx

Luara - hows the 2ww going hun hope its not dragging xx

Foxey - hows your 2ww going hun i cant wait to be joining you and Laura

AFM - well 1 more sleep but its gonna be one heck of a trip it normally 4 trains and take about 1 1/2hours but we have a flooding issue that involves the train line i use so i now have to add 2 buses aswell so will be leaving here at 11 am just to get to liverpool for 2 oclock its going to be so tiring so it better be worth it. i so cant wait to be PUPO :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone hope everyones okay just seeing if anyone can help ive been for my first scan 2day from starting stimms she said my lining was 11mm i had 13 follicles on right and 9 on left but all less than 10mm so up my dosage of menapur to 4 instead of 3 has this happened to anyone ? xx


----------



## bugs

Hi Little Pee anything over 8 for your lining is good and my friend had to up he dose from 3 to 4 and she stimmed for a extra week and she is now pregnant with twins so try not to worry as long as they monitor you so you don't overstimm you'll be fine xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Bugs- I am so, so sorry hun. I had really hoped you would be our 1st BFP:cry:

We are all here for you. Be kind to yourself and have a takeaway and few glasses wine. Maybe a day out with dh or a meal out? you deserve it.
You can gather yourself and then plan where to go with things next:hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok and pray we see some bfps here before the mth is out. We need some happy news :flower:

AFM- I am feeling run down and still got tummy bug. Been signed off work till monday. Just been resting and goin the loo a lot. lol. 
I am going to call my GP's surgery on fri and make sure that referral has gone to the LWH and not arrowe bloody park again! xxx


----------



## laura25

babys4beckyx said:


> MrsP I used to work in a beauty salon in rainford its such a small world hi laura how are you with 2ww xxx


hi hun, im good thanx, just wish the 24th wud hurry up! hows u hun? xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girls hope everyone is ok,

Bugs- im so sorry hun, hope ur ok, we are all here for u hunny, keep ur chin up! 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura25

hi girls hope everyone is ok,

Bugs- im so sorry hun, hope ur ok, we are all here for u hunny, keep ur chin up! 
xxxxxxxxxxxx



not sure y this message has sent twice! DOH! hehe xx


----------



## mrspositive

Its nice to see a few girls from St Helens on here  If you used to work in rainford I most probably have bumped into you at some point. It is a small world. 

Bugs I'm so sorry, Take care of yourself. xx

How is everyone else doing on here?? can't wait to hear some BFP on here soon. 

Does anyone know if you have to pay for the SSR op? I know you get 2 free IVF/ICSI cycles if you meet the right requirements but do you get free SSR ops aswell? 

xx


----------



## laura25

hi girls, 
hope ur all good,

we got a letter off LWH today about our other embryos if they where suitable for freezing or not. None of them are suitable, :( gutted, boooo. hope everyone is good and have my fingers x for some BFPS! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chilling today no gym aw laura x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Bugs- Hope you are coping ok xx

Laura- aww that's not good, but lets hope you dont need them ;-) xx

Wrighty- Ooh not long for you now! anymore news? xx

Caz, littlepee and other ladies- Hello! hope u are all ok xx

AFM- I am stressed and still not too well but feeling better than i did. Been signed off work till monday so going to rest and get my head together too. Going with my mum for her brain scan tomorrow night. Sticking to my diet and weigh in tomorrow. Going up to Dr's to collect sick note this afternoon so will ask if the referral has been sorted out. Better bloody had be! xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi ladies thinking of you all. miss wales its goin ok thanks, im symptom spotting, which i told myself id try not to do. just generally takin it easy and counting dwn till wednesday. youll be with laura and i soon. just hope its good news for us all. 
Feel abit left out now not living in st helens lol,only messing. hope evryone is taking it easy. x


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- Good luck for wed! fingers x'd for u. I dont live in st helens so dont worry! lol xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

St helens is not up to much haha good luck for wed I tried postin but mustnt have gone on I've spent the morninn in whiston with my friend surrounded by pregnant woman all talkin about their births etc I just wanted to cry I feel so pissed off when is it my (our) turn :( xx


----------



## littlepee

i think there must be something in the water in st helens cause thats were i live why we not getting preg!!! 

hope everyone okay 
bugs u coping okay always here if need a chat x 
laura lets hope u get bfp sorry ur eggs cant be froze but dont give up least one inside lets hope it sticks x
caz just chilling dont blame u x
arficaqueen hope ur feeling better soon take it easy x
wrighty wales hope everything went well today hope it sticks 4 u x
and anyone ive missed sorry hope ur okay
ive got my scan tomoorow hope my foillies have grown a bit x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Where in st helens u live hun bet your excited for the ec/et I really can't wait for my appointment next week I can't sleep its on my mind constantly I just want my baby now I'm fed up of waiting we all deserve this so muxh hope someone brings some good news to the forum soon :) xxx


----------



## littlepee

babys4beckyx said:


> Where in st helens u live hun bet your excited for the ec/et I really can't wait for my appointment next week I can't sleep its on my mind constantly I just want my baby now I'm fed up of waiting we all deserve this so muxh hope someone brings some good news to the forum soon :) xxx


hi baby4becky im from blackbrook i bet u cant wait it seems 2 drag doesnt it i was like that i first started it when i was 18 im now 30 but do have a little boy who 5 after all them years but just going through it again now which i cant believe. he was through iui had 4 iui again bfn so only option now is ivf now so fx it works x


----------



## babys4beckyx

So u funding it yourself I could never afford it on my wage so it better work :/ I hope it does for us all ur nearly there :) xxx


----------



## littlepee

babys4beckyx said:


> So u funding it yourself I could never afford it on my wage so it better work :/ I hope it does for us all ur nearly there :) xxx

hi yeah it was free with my little boy but now iv nearly paid £10 grand all together to lwh so it had better work this time, dh had sell his car and rest on visas its bad what u have do to have a baby x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Omg 10 grand :O how many goes have u had I really hope u get ur BFP hun if it works for me itd be good to be able to give my other go to someone who has to fund it themselves xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, well the referral has deffo been sent to the LWH at last!!
Went to Dr's earlier to collect sick note and the receptionist said she typed it up herself and passed to GP to sign off so all systems go nw!! woop woop!

I will be eyeing the post like a nutter for the next few mths waiting for 1st letter! lol.
Really being strict on diet now an shifting as much weight as i can xxx


----------



## caz & bob

keep it up sarah and yayyy for the lwh hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

babys4beckyx :hi: hun im from st helens to blackbrook ha ha its mad how many there is x x x


----------



## babys4beckyx

I know I'm bloody moving from here bad luck or what must just be litlle kids who get caught pregnant easy round these ways lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

in no ye does my head in we will all get there soon hun x x x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well. just a quick post and then i off for the night

Bugs - thinking of you hun xxx

Africaqueen - great to hear you referral has been sent hun thats the first of many steps to you BFP xxx

Littlepee - good luck with your scan tomorrow hun hope them follies are nice and ripe xxx

Becky - good luck with you appointment next week hun xxx

Foxey/Laura - hope you both ok and its not dragging to much. good luck for wednesday Foxey xxx

sorry to everyone ive missed think of you all xxx

AFM - im absolutely knackered and im PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: with 1 perfect blastocyst about to hatch looked strange is was contracting when when she showed me on the screen. she said thats normal they contract and expand to hatch. looked like it had a big air bubble in it lol and 1 that is a little behind test day is 26th feb 


good luck ladies xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Ahhh hun how exciting keep ur feet up and good luck roll on 2 weeks for u I really hope we don't get anymore bfn :( xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

thanks becky. i test in 9 days woohooo not so long to wait dont mind that


----------



## babys4beckyx

Ahhh hun how exciting keep ur feet up and good luck roll on 2 weeks for u I really hope we don't get anymore bfn :( xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Awww Wrighty that is FAB news!! Congrats on being pupo xx
Did the ET hurt? xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Awww Wrighty that is FAB news!! Congrats on being pupo xx
> Did the ET hurt? xxx


congrats africa queen on ur referral hun, bet ur made up! xxx
:happydance:


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all well. just a quick post and then i off for the night
> 
> Bugs - thinking of you hun xxx
> 
> Africaqueen - great to hear you referral has been sent hun thats the first of many steps to you BFP xxx
> 
> Littlepee - good luck with your scan tomorrow hun hope them follies are nice and ripe xxx
> 
> Becky - good luck with you appointment next week hun xxx
> 
> Foxey/Laura - hope you both ok and its not dragging to much. good luck for wednesday Foxey xxx
> 
> sorry to everyone ive missed think of you all xxx
> 
> AFM - im absolutely knackered and im PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: with 1 perfect blastocyst about to hatch looked strange is was contracting when when she showed me on the screen. she said thats normal they contract and expand to hatch. looked like it had a big air bubble in it lol and 1 that is a little behind test day is 26th feb
> 
> 
> good luck ladies xxx


awwww thats brill hun, congrats on bein PUPO! xxxx:happydance:


----------



## foxeydevil2

congratulations on being pupo miss wales. good luck everyone else x


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck wrighty x x x


----------



## mrspositive

congrats miss wales, thats brill news. 

Glad you got your referral Africa queen, made up for you. xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

AfricaQ bet ur so made up I bet u get ur letter next week to info evening the month after all go from now :) well less than a week for my appointment yeey OH is nervous now I'm feelin excited and a little nervous AF was due yesterday. And no sign now test negative though so maybe just a bit late :( hope. We get to start treatment this cycle xxx good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to you all littlepee good luck today hun with your scan hope they have all grown lv x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

well chuffed everything is goin well for u miss wales and miss queen. laura and miss wales how ya feeling? i got five days left to wait and gettin my step daughters this afternoon theyll keep me busy to take my mind off the wait. i need to try and relax but not give anythin away to the girls hubby and i dont want them knowing till hopefully 12 weeks if everythin goes well. heres to a good chilled weekend x


----------



## littlepee

hi all hope ur okay
ive had my scan 2day and my follies have grown a bit biggest one now 14mm had to perscribe me more menopur to take till sunday another £136.00 quid gutted!!! then have another scan monday hopefully ec wed or thurs fx just a little behind now but at least its not been canx and still going ahead have a good wkend everyone x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is well and thanks for the good luck wishes xxxx

Bugs - thinking of you hun :hug: xxx

Littlepee - sounds like they are growing nice and slowly hun. fxed for supper perfect mature eggs. good luck with you nxt scan hope you dont have to wait to much longer for EC xxx

Foxey - have you been symptom spotting? not long now hun but you cant wait xxx

Laura hows your 2ww going hun? xxx

Africaqueen - how are you today hun and how is your mum? :hug: xxx

Caz - 1st of march will soon be here good luck hun xxx

Becky - bet you cant wait for you appointment good luck hun xxx

AFM - well nothing to report yet. have felt a few niggles but putting that down to a little uncomfortable ET. as my cervix tilts back i had to have a empty bladder so i did and then they found that it also curved so had a little trouble getting into my uterus but got there in the end but the thing that was most uncomfortable was putting in a large speculum ouch it hurt when she tried to open it so she had to go looking for a smaller one. 


Good Luck Ladies :hugs: :dust: xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Becky- Ooh il bet u are sooo excited to get the ball rolling! not long for u now x
Wrighty- Sorry to hear the ET was a little painful but f'xd that its all worth it x
Littlepee- Fab news with scan but not so great with the extra cost. Ah well all be worth it x
Laura- Hows the 2ww going lovely? x
Foxey- Glad u are keeping yourself occupied and im sure the next 5 days will fly by x

AFM- I am going to the hospital again with my mum later for another brain scan.
I feel so sad for her having to suffer.
I have been really good on my diet the past few days tho and managed to lose another 4lb so i am determined to have treatment asap. All my focus is going into having our baby and its helping take my mind off sad times ahead xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope everyone is well and thanks for the good luck wishes xxxx
> 
> Bugs - thinking of you hun :hug: xxx
> 
> Littlepee - sounds like they are growing nice and slowly hun. fxed for supper perfect mature eggs. good luck with you nxt scan hope you dont have to wait to much longer for EC xxx
> 
> Foxey - have you been symptom spotting? not long now hun but you cant wait xxx
> 
> Laura hows your 2ww going hun? xxx
> 
> Africaqueen - how are you today hun and how is your mum? :hug: xxx
> 
> Caz - 1st of march will soon be here good luck hun xxx
> 
> Becky - bet you cant wait for you appointment good luck hun xxx
> 
> AFM - well nothing to report yet. have felt a few niggles but putting that down to a little uncomfortable ET. as my cervix tilts back i had to have a empty bladder so i did and then they found that it also curved so had a little trouble getting into my uterus but got there in the end but the thing that was most uncomfortable was putting in a large speculum ouch it hurt when she tried to open it so she had to go looking for a smaller one.
> 
> 
> Good Luck Ladies :hugs: :dust: xxxx







hi hun, yea im symptom spotting told myself i would try not to but i have. its hard because dont know if its in my head, or side effects from the false hormones ive pumped into my body over past 3 weeks. hard but just gotta wait. the doctor told me i had very front uterus they had to change the catherter for me as well. im finally ok after the ec took a good 9 days. hope ur 2ww doesnt drag either xx


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies, 

Africaqueen- keep up the good work wiv ur weight loss, thats brill hun! sorry to here about ur mum hun, keep ur chin up!xx

Bugs-sending lots of hugs hun! xx

foxey-good luck wiv ur 2ww wait hun, hope its not dragging for u hun! xx

Littlepee- Good luck hun, hope u have lots of fat follies for your EC! hehe xx

Caz- good luck hun! xx

Becky- good luck for your appointment hun! xx

Wrighty-Hope ur ok after ur ET hunny! good luck! xx

well my 2ww is draggin a lil bit! been keepin busy and enjoyin my time off work, but seems like ages till the 24th hehe, we are just hoping and praying it works. 

Good luck to everyone!! and lots of babydust! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Laura- Aww it will soon be OTD hun ;-) I think il only take around 3-4 days off after ET as i would rather be busy so time goes quicker but everyone is different x

Wrighty- How r u feeling today?

Foxey- Any symptoms for you yet?

Hello to everyone else.

I have been the gym this morning for 40 mins with dh and i loved it! we have joined up now so going to go around 3-4 times a wk and do classes too to help aid my weight loss and tone me up so im nice an healthy for IVF  Just got back from a mile walk aswell which i power walked and did in 15 mins. Feel so much better already xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hi everyone

Laura - 2 days before me hun good luck. have you not been tempted to test early? xxx

Littlepee - how are you today hun? xxx

Caz/becky - hope times not dragging for you ladies you appointments will soon be here xxx

Africaqueen - Great that you loved the gym. that will help a lot with you weight loss you'll be starting your journey even quicker. how did your mum get on yesterday with her scan? xxx

Foxey - ive started symptom spotting aswell just cant seem to help myself and im googling everything which isn't good. good luck with testing on wednesday xxx

AFM - woke up at 6am this morning with cramps and a sharp pain on my right side. hope its a good sign. ive still got cramps they seem to come and go and its way to early for AF cramps so going to have a nice relaxing day might even put a face mask on and do my nails. 

:dust: and good luck to all xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi ladies, miss queen been a little light headed last day or two, feel fine once ive eaten and ive started needin breakfast whereas before ive always needed to be up a couple of hours before i good eat. my boobs hurt but not sure if thats caused by the progestarone in the pessaries. laura it aint draggin actually coming round fast as much as thats a good thing gettin more nervous :-/. miss wales ive googled everythin and come up with different answers not a good idea but cant help ya self. i nearly fainted earlier hubby went mad at me coz i was tidyin the house up. had my feet up since and just had a nap. dont wanna read to much into it all tho till i c the BFP and if i dont i need a trip to doctors coz something is wrong lol. hope your all doin ok and havin a good weekend. hope your 2ww isnt draggin laura and miss wales xxx


----------



## laura25

wrightywales said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Laura - 2 days before me hun good luck. have you not been tempted to test early? xxx
> 
> Littlepee - how are you today hun? xxx
> 
> Caz/becky - hope times not dragging for you ladies you appointments will soon be here xxx
> 
> Africaqueen - Great that you loved the gym. that will help a lot with you weight loss you'll be starting your journey even quicker. how did your mum get on yesterday with her scan? xxx
> 
> Foxey - ive started symptom spotting aswell just cant seem to help myself and im googling everything which isn't good. good luck with testing on wednesday xxx
> 
> AFM - woke up at 6am this morning with cramps and a sharp pain on my right side. hope its a good sign. ive still got cramps they seem to come and go and its way to early for AF cramps so going to have a nice relaxing day might even put a face mask on and do my nails.
> 
> :dust: and good luck to all xxx



i have right side cramps, weird hey! i hope its a good sign to! :) hope u have had a nice relaxing day hun! i have been very tempted to test early becoz everytime i go the toilet i cant stop staring at the clearblue box hehe! wishing u lots of babydust :baby: xxx


----------



## wrightywales

ooooo hun how excited fingers crossed its good for us both. have you had any other symptoms yet hun. all ive got is cramps but then its only 2dp5dt.

well had a nice relaxing day. hubby even come home with a chippy dinner mmmmm save me having to cook lol


----------



## laura25

wrightywales- awww thats nice mmmmm i love chippy dinners hehe! no ive not got any other symptoms just scared of coming on my period wiv me being crampy! i realy do hope its a good sign! fingers crossed for us!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww wrighty and Laura, i pray this is it for u both! we need some bfps on ere to keep us all hopeful ;-)

My mums scan was a nightmare tbh. They had her in an out that machine for over half an hr cos she could not keep still with panicking and choking which are symptoms of her condition anyway and they need u to be really still for a MRI so images were not clear enough so they will try a CT scan in few wks the nurse said. Very distressing time so focusing on my diet and exercise for the IVF is really helping me right now xxx


----------



## laura25

awwww im sorry to here about ur mum's scan not goin to well hunny, i can understand that must be very distressing hun! but glad u are focusing on your diet and excersize hun! keep it up hun! xxx


----------



## laura25

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


Hi girlies, 
found this lil verse and thought it was cute, hopefully it will give us all some luck!

:dust:


This little angel is special,
and her name is special too,
she's known as HOPE and,
is given as a loving gift to you,
if HOPE stays with you always,
you will know there is a light,
a light that will stay with you,
and remain forever bright. 


wishing everyne lots of hope and goodluck!!!!!! and ofcourse lots of babydust!

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## mrspositive

hey girlies....Just thought i'd let you know that my friend who was pregnant with twins through IVF gave birth to them yesterday, Two boys. They were 7 weeks early but are breathing by themselves and are fit and healthy just in intensive care to keep them warm and to help them feed. Going to see them tomorrow and I cant wait.

Hope everyone is ok. I'm having a few glasses of wine and enjoying my saturday night!!!

Sorry for those who are PUPO and cant drink, although its definitely worth it!!  I'll have a couple of drinks on your behalf xx


----------



## laura25

awww thats brilliant news about your friends twinnies mrspositive! i bet there over the moon! hope ur enjoying ur wine hun hehe! xx


----------



## mrspositive

They are really made up...it was a really long journey for them so its so great to see that they have finally got their babies. And its really good for me to see that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

I cant wait to hear that all you girls get your BFP.

Then the ones that live in St Helens Ill see you out in town on a saturday night in 9 months time celebrating hehe xxx


----------



## laura25

hopefully hun! fingers crossed we all get our big fat positives! :) if we do, il be out in nine months round st helens celebrating wiv ya hun hehe! fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## mrspositive

Fingers are crossed and will be till we all get our positives  

Right back to my wine...got a lot to get through seen as i'm drinking for you to hehe.

speak soon hun xx


----------



## wrightywales

Africaqueen - sorry to hear your mums scan didnt go well hun. can understand it being distressing hun but glad you got something to focus on. the gym will do you wonders hun and you will soon be at your goal with all that exercise :hug: xxx

Mrsp - congrats to your friend on the birth of her twins. so nice to hear success stories xxx

Laura - awwww thats lovely :) xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls hope your all ok I'm gettin excited for you all testing hope you all get BFP :) I'm really nervous now for my appointment AF not arrived yet and I'm feeling really emotional just keep looking at my spare rooms thinking.... I hope I'm gonna be decorating as a nursey soon :) I just want to hurry up and get started now hate all this waiting I'd be going spare if I was on my 2ww don't know how the hell I'm gonna cope with it I'm bad enough now :/ not long for everyone OTD day will be here soon girlys good luck to u all xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls and possible beanies ;-)

Wrighty- Thanks hun. It really is a good focus and doing me good too. How are u feeling today hun? i just cant wait for you to test! fingers majorly x'd for all you pupo ladies x

Mrs Positive- glad u enjoyed ur wine  that's the only good thing about not being pupo for me too but literally is the only good thing :-( x

Becky- When is your appt hun? iv lost track! lol. You will be fine im sure.
I know what u mean about looking at the spare room and imagining a nursery... i have done that for almost 7yrs and even more so when i was pregnant each time :-( i truly pray that next yr see's our babies in their bedrooms x

Hi to everyone else  I am off to the gym again later with dh. Going for 40-60 mins. Cannot believe i am going the gym 2 days running as i bloody hate it usually! goes to show when its for my future baby i will do ANYTHING xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today hope your enjoying sunday sarah keep the gym up hun you will lose your pounds quicker hun x x x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi africa keep up the good work my appt is thurs 24th I'm havin a massive sort out in the house so keeping me busy I'm absolutely shattered today hope everyone is ok and lots of luck for this week coming :) xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi girls hope everyone is well, I can see some of you are getting niggles don't worry too much I know this doesn't apply to wrighty coz yours was a FET but I was getting niggles on my side and still am it's usually your ovaries returning to normal after being stimulated so don't worry that it's AF. I've stayed away coz it's difficult reading through some comments so I wish everyone the best of luck on your journeys and ThankYou for the support xxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Bugs I hope your ok thinkin of you and hope you get your sticky bean someday soon I understand how hard it is to read on here I would be the same big hugs and take care xxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I understand why you are keeping away for a while. You knw we are all here when u are ready hun. xxxx


----------



## laura25

Bugs- I understand u staying away hun, i would be exactly the same hunny! thinkin of u hun, take care xxxxx


----------



## laura25

Morning girlies,
hope everyones ok,

I couldnt wait and did a test this mornin but it was a BFN! :( i am just praying that it was becoz i tested to early, gunna do one on thursday which is the proper test day!!!!! fingers crossed for a positive! :( i regret doin it now! xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Laura don't be to disappointed it might be that there's isn't enough pregnancy hormone yet I would be the same so tempted but I would try leave it as long as poss hope it is too early to tell and u get BFP we all need some hope and our first BFP good luck to everyone this week and hope its a good week all round xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls laura it may be to early yet hun x x x


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone hope ur all okay not been on all wkend
laura it might still be to soon dont give up yet hun, id be the same testing to early xx

been for scan 2day follies grown a bit still have to have more menapur last one tuesday morning then have hcg inj no inj wednesday thank god then go in on thursday for ec getting nervous now !!


----------



## laura25

littlepee- awww its moving so quick hun, good luck, u will be fine hun! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Laura- Its too early to test hun! consider yourself told off! ;-) wishing u tons of luck for thursday and keep positive although i knw how bloody hard it is x

Littlepee- Ooh its going so fast now! wishing u lots of luck for your EC! x

Bugs- thinking of you lots x

Wrighty- How is it going? x

Hello to anyone else i have forgot. I was stupid enough to look for a letter in the post from lwh today and referral only sent last wed... lol. Just raring to go xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Laura - hope its just to early hun xxx

Africaqueen - you wll be like that every day till it comes well i was lol xxx

dont know what im feeling at the moment my head is boggled. i have 1 sore boob only my right dont know why just 1 though lol. have also been sick today. went to a freinds today took 2 sips of cup of tea (decaf) and was sick. tea/milk is something that made me sick on both my last BFPs. i have a "dont feel pregnant so hasnt worked" attitude today even thought im only 4dp5dt. finding it hard to believe the symptoms im having are even real. way to early to test but im so itching to do one. ive brought 2 first response test off ebay so waiting for them to come in a few days so i will have 4 test lol and im NOT buying anymore.

im definately having the 2ww madness just dont know what to make of it all

good luck to everyone else


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi everyone 

africa won't be long at all now hun
Laura fingers crossed for you
Wrighty I'd be the same goin spare but good attitude to think like that as my OH says expect the worst hope for the best 
Little pee is it this thurs ur at the hospital 
Bugs thinkin of u
Caz and mrs p how are u both?
Hope I didn't miss anyone xxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

How weird laura u live litterally a few streets away I bet we've even bumped into each other at the local shop or somethin lol xx


----------



## laura25

babys4becky- i know hun it is weird aint it, we have probably walked passed eachother and not none lmao! xx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Laura- Its too early to test hun! consider yourself told off! ;-) wishing u tons of luck for thursday and keep positive although i knw how bloody hard it is x
> 
> Littlepee- Ooh its going so fast now! wishing u lots of luck for your EC! x
> 
> Bugs- thinking of you lots x
> 
> Wrighty- How is it going? x
> 
> Hello to anyone else i have forgot. I was stupid enough to look for a letter in the post from lwh today and referral only sent last wed... lol. Just raring to go xxx


hehe thanx hun, i know i just cudnt help my self havent been sleepin coz its on my mind! wish i didnt do it! but ive decided im just gunna try and stay positive till thursday now and see if it brings good news! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- That's the kind of pma i likey hun! hehe x

Wrighty- that was how i knew i was pregnant with both my angels... felt so sick when i had a cup of tea or coffee cos it tasted so weird to me! so its a gooood sign!! oooh im getting excited for you now! x

Just a little thought, but does anyone fancy meeting up end of march? Could get our lil group together and have lunch in liverpool or something? xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen- awww that sounds nice hun xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Laura when are u retestin thu?? Foxey when do u test is it wed hope times not dragged too much thinkin of u hope to hear some good news soon littlepee hope your rarin to go hunni africa sounds like a plan :) caz how are u? xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Knew I'd missed someone wrighty fingers crossed hunni hope u have ur. Sticky bean in there :) xx


----------



## laura25

Hiya girlies, hope everyones ok,



babys4beckyx- my test day is thursday hun! fingers crossed!!!!!!! i get some good news! xxxxx



good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust xxxxxxx :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

hey becky time hasn't dragged to much actually, less than 24 hours to go, i might even bottle it tomoz and wait till the weekend. really dont wanna c a negative. im due my period today as well so far so good nothin. a question im not sure about? does the pessaries stop your period or can you still start if your not pregnant? just thinking with the progestrone in the pessaries does it trick your body inot thinking your pregnant so you dont bleed even if your not?????? hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## laura25

hiya caz&bob im ok thanx hows u hun? xx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> hey becky time hasn't dragged to much actually, less than 24 hours to go, i might even bottle it tomoz and wait till the weekend. really dont wanna c a negative. im due my period today as well so far so good nothin. a question im not sure about? does the pessaries stop your period or can you still start if your not pregnant? just thinking with the progestrone in the pessaries does it trick your body inot thinking your pregnant so you dont bleed even if your not?????? hope everyone is ok xx



hiya foxeydevil- hows u? i was thinking the same about the pessaries hun, my period was due yesterday and had no sign of it coming fingers crossed!!, just hope ive missed it and its not the pessaries stoppin it from arrivin. glad to see it hasnt dragged for u hun. Not long for u now, eeeeeek im excited for u! fingers crossed hun and hope u get ur BFP! xxxxx :baby:


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone hope ur all okay

laura/foxydevil what is it like taking those presseries do u feel anything of them i dont like the idea of having them doesent sound nice were u put them ha!! but i supose there better than the injections right!! my last injections tonight had last menopur this morning last buserlin 2nite a 6 then my hcg at 10pm then none 2morrow then all rearing to go on thursday morning xx


----------



## littlepee

good luck with ur test 2morrow and thursday hope they r bfp x

laura will u have to go through all this again if ur not cause none were froze hun fx u dont x


----------



## foxeydevil2

Laura just googled it and apparently they can delay or bring on early period, case of waiting i guess. how you feeling about thursday? 
Littlepee to be honest it aint bad at all, after all the internal scans and injections weve done, stickin a little thing up ur back passage is nothing. im still using em rectally even after i became pupo, tried it vaginally and it melts and leaks out, not my cup of tea. so you having your ec thursday? xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> good luck with ur test 2morrow and thursday hope they r bfp x
> 
> laura will u have to go through all this again if ur not cause none were froze hun fx u dont x

i only got one froze out of 11 so wed have to start again if this one or next one doesnt work. i ssssssssssooooooooooo hope it works for us all coz it aint nice :-( xx


----------



## laura25

littlepee- i was like dat hun didnt like the idea of the pessaries before i started um, but there not to bad honest!, yeah if im not :( il have to go on to my second and probably last cycle coz we dont have the dosh to pay for it unless we won the lotto hehe, im just hoping its worked fxd! xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> littlepee- i was like dat hun didnt like the idea of the pessaries before i started um, but there not to bad honest!, yeah if im not :( il have to go on to my second and probably last cycle coz we dont have the dosh to pay for it unless we won the lotto hehe, im just hoping its worked fxd! xxx

you had yours done on nhs hun? x


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> Laura just googled it and apparently they can delay or bring on early period, case of waiting i guess. how you feeling about thursday?
> Littlepee to be honest it aint bad at all, after all the internal scans and injections weve done, stickin a little thing up ur back passage is nothing. im still using em rectally even after i became pupo, tried it vaginally and it melts and leaks out, not my cup of tea. so you having your ec thursday? xx



oh right yeah like u say hun its just a waiting game then! fxd for us all! xxx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> littlepee- i was like dat hun didnt like the idea of the pessaries before i started um, but there not to bad honest!, yeah if im not :( il have to go on to my second and probably last cycle coz we dont have the dosh to pay for it unless we won the lotto hehe, im just hoping its worked fxd! xxx
> 
> you had yours done on nhs hun? xClick to expand...


yeah hun we did this is our first go! xxx


----------



## littlepee

fx crossed then it bfp for both of u x

foxy yeah ec on thursday morning it was originally for mon/tue this wk but i wasnt responding well to menopur so had to up my dose twice but they have grown a few was 16mm yesterday on my scan feel really bloated 2day feel like im gonna pop just hope i dont get that oshh cause still got a couple of days left x


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> foxeydevil2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> littlepee- i was like dat hun didnt like the idea of the pessaries before i started um, but there not to bad honest!, yeah if im not :( il have to go on to my second and probably last cycle coz we dont have the dosh to pay for it unless we won the lotto hehe, im just hoping its worked fxd! xxx
> 
> you had yours done on nhs hun? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah hun we did this is our first go! xxxClick to expand...

my first go and had to pay 7500 so far :-( x


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> fx crossed then it bfp for both of u x
> 
> foxy yeah ec on thursday morning it was originally for mon/tue this wk but i wasnt responding well to menopur so had to up my dose twice but they have grown a few was 16mm yesterday on my scan feel really bloated 2day feel like im gonna pop just hope i dont get that oshh cause still got a couple of days left x

i was warned i might have oshh when i had my 3rd scan coz they counted 22 follicles rather big ones, but luckily they retrieved 12 eggs and everything was fine, so youll be ok im sure. as long as your responding its all good hunny fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## littlepee

me 2 with my 4 failed iui i bet ive paid that hospital £10000 alltogether its gutting isnt it x


----------



## laura25

OMG theres no way we coudt afford to pay for it, so just hope this one works or the 2nd one if we need to move onto it! its shocking how much it is but if u get ur lil miracle at the end of it itl be worth every penny! xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> me 2 with my 4 failed iui i bet ive paid that hospital £10000 alltogether its gutting isnt it x

yes it seems so unfair we should be punished, my husband already has kids so we had to pay. same for u? x


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> littlepee said:
> 
> 
> fx crossed then it bfp for both of u x
> 
> foxy yeah ec on thursday morning it was originally for mon/tue this wk but i wasnt responding well to menopur so had to up my dose twice but they have grown a few was 16mm yesterday on my scan feel really bloated 2day feel like im gonna pop just hope i dont get that oshh cause still got a couple of days left x
> 
> i was warned i might have oshh when i had my 3rd scan coz they counted 22 follicles rather big ones, but luckily they retrieved 12 eggs and everything was fine, so youll be ok im sure. as long as your responding its all good hunny fingers crossed for you xxClick to expand...



awwwww good luck for thursday hun, hope they get lots of eggs! xxxx :baby:


----------



## littlepee

foxy devil iv already got a little boy whos 5 i had him from my 4th iui. really want a brother or sister for him so last chance for me this one if it doesnt work ill be gutted but at least iv got him anyway but wont look at it that way at the time if i got a bfn, i tried for him for 7 years and it hurt going through it all cant believe im doing it again ha i feel the same now as i did back then x


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> foxy devil iv already got a little boy whos 5 i had him from my 4th iui. really want a brother or sister for him so last chance for me this one if it doesnt work ill be gutted but at least iv got him anyway but wont look at it that way at the time if i got a bfn, i tried for him for 7 years and it hurt going through it all cant believe im doing it again ha i feel the same now as i did back then x

would u not consider adoption? x


----------



## littlepee

foxeydevil2 said:


> littlepee said:
> 
> 
> foxy devil iv already got a little boy whos 5 i had him from my 4th iui. really want a brother or sister for him so last chance for me this one if it doesnt work ill be gutted but at least iv got him anyway but wont look at it that way at the time if i got a bfn, i tried for him for 7 years and it hurt going through it all cant believe im doing it again ha i feel the same now as i did back then x
> 
> would u not consider adoption? xClick to expand...

hi yeah we said that we would consider fostering rather than adopting x


----------



## littlepee

laura25 said:


> foxeydevil2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlepee said:
> 
> 
> fx crossed then it bfp for both of u x
> 
> foxy yeah ec on thursday morning it was originally for mon/tue this wk but i wasnt responding well to menopur so had to up my dose twice but they have grown a few was 16mm yesterday on my scan feel really bloated 2day feel like im gonna pop just hope i dont get that oshh cause still got a couple of days left x
> 
> i was warned i might have oshh when i had my 3rd scan coz they counted 22 follicles rather big ones, but luckily they retrieved 12 eggs and everything was fine, so youll be ok im sure. as long as your responding its all good hunny fingers crossed for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> awwwww good luck for thursday hun, hope they get lots of eggs! xxxx :baby:Click to expand...

thanks laura lets hope i come on this forum on thursday with loads of eggs ready to be fertalized and u have got ur bfp have u had any symptoms i bet ur symtom spotting all the time hey x:dust:


----------



## foxeydevil2

i wouldn't consider fostering, my friend looked into it all kinds of rules and regs. u can't even hug the child if they get upset!!!!!!!!!!! not allowed to form a bond with them as its a temporary thing. i couldnt do that. automatic reaction is to hug an upset child. id rather adopt x


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura have u had any symptoms? x


----------



## littlepee

foxeydevil2 said:


> i wouldn't consider fostering, my friend looked into it all kinds of rules and regs. u can't even hug the child if they get upset!!!!!!!!!!! not allowed to form a bond with them as its a temporary thing. i couldnt do that. automatic reaction is to hug an upset child. id rather adopt x

oh you would give them a hug its ur first reaction its stupid that isnt x


----------



## laura25

the only symptoms ive had is very sore boobs and nipples, there realy killin! but that could be due to the pessaries i suppose and being realy tired but that could be due to a strange sleep pattern ive been having from things bein on my mind hehe! so dont actually know if there symptoms or not realy hehe! have u had any symptoms foxey? xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura my boobs r sore which is different usually i get sore nipples when im due my period but not sore boobs. the sore boobs are caused by an increase of oestrogen according to the internet not progrestrone, so it isnt the pessaries . ive been eatin chocolate which i dont usually eat, dont have a sweet tooth. hopefully good signs for us both. x

littlepee yeah fostering rules r crap. think its cruel to put the child thru that x


----------



## littlepee

i think ill have take me dog 4 a walk cant get of this pc lol x


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> laura my boobs r sore which is different usually i get sore nipples when im due my period but not sore boobs. the sore boobs are caused by an increase of oestrogen according to the internet not progrestrone, so it isnt the pessaries . ive been eatin chocolate which i dont usually eat, dont have a sweet tooth. hopefully good signs for us both. x
> 
> littlepee yeah fostering rules r crap. think its cruel to put the child thru that x

i hope sore boobs is a good sign then coz i dnt usually suffer with it! ooooooo its a exciting now, fingers crossed!!! eeeeeeek! xxxxx:baby::baby:


----------



## mrspositive

hey girls hope your all well. I'm full of a cold AGAIN feel like i've just recovered from one, so annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How is everyone?

I've got my fingers crossed for you girls testing wed/thurs. 

For the girls who are on their first IVF treatment how long has the whole process been for you? from the date you were referred to LWH until being PUPO? xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

mrspositive said:


> hey girls hope your all well. I'm full of a cold AGAIN feel like i've just recovered from one, so annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for you girls testing wed/thurs.
> 
> For the girls who are on their first IVF treatment how long has the whole process been for you? from the date you were referred to LWH until being PUPO? xx

hey hun hope you feel beta soon, take multi-vitamins i used to suffer colds alot but since taking multi vitamins i dont get em half as much. my husband had his operation to extract his sperm in october, we were referred in august. not long really then it took from november to now to be pupo but i was dealing with two hospitals and the lack of communication between them was a nightmare xxxx


----------



## laura25

mrspositive said:


> hey girls hope your all well. I'm full of a cold AGAIN feel like i've just recovered from one, so annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for you girls testing wed/thurs.
> 
> For the girls who are on their first IVF treatment how long has the whole process been for you? from the date you were referred to LWH until being PUPO? xx

hi hun, we first got referred to LWH in 2006 and its took from then till me being pupo, so quite a long time lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Laura and foxey- best of luck for testing girls! we need some bfps on here xxx

Wrighty- how long till u test hun? xxx

Littlepee- Best of luck for thursday! lots of healthy eggs xxx

Laura, did u wait that long cos u were having investigations done at LWH before going for IVF? I would imagine if issues are more apparent then its a lot faster?

Hope everyone else is ok. I am still post watching! lol. Going to call LWH in 2wks if i dnt hear anything xxx


----------



## laura25

Africaqueen- yeah hun it was becoz they where investigating why my OH had no sperm that took the time realy, then they investigated me aswell and found out i had slight pcos on my right ovary, that didnt take much time as all they did was lots of blood work and a hycosey scan. after investigations my OH got put on tamoxifen and we where told to try naturally for 12 months to c if it happened but sadly it didnt! so that y we got put on the ivf list. so thats probably y it took 5 years hehe ,Hope u hear off LWH soon hun! xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Me too hun! just cant wait to get started now! sooner the better.
Hoping i will be a priority on the list as i have no tubes. Fingers x'd!

My ex had very low sperm count and thats why we never conceived after trying for 4.5yrs. My hubby must be fine cos he managed to get me preggo within 3mths first time and within 3mths the last time with 1 tube! lol. Hoping that will make our chances good, the fact that i have been pg twice and that dh has good swimmers... 

Oooh BTW- When i was preg both times, the first sign was mega tender nipples ;-)
Pray its a good sign for u xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls I hope your all ok I have got butterflys thinkin of u all this week and doin ur HPT's hope its BFP's all round I would think if your due to get your period it would just come regardless of pessaries as AF doesn't give a shit lol AFM I'm absolutely dreadin thursday I'm so nervous had a rubbish day today got a puncture and ran out of diesel and my crown came out they say it comes in 3's so hope I'm done for the year :/ xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I was referred in nov had info evening in december and then I've got my first consultation thursday I'm hopin to get started next period as I've had all investigations already OH low morphology and I have one tube from ectopic pregnancy xx


----------



## laura25

Good luck foxey got my fingers crossed 4 u 2day!!!!!! xx


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone hope ur all okay 
foxydevil hope u get ur bfp 2day and for u laura 2morrow x
well i had my hcg inj last night panic struck when i came to it, went to use my sryinge and i forgot which one she said was it the 2ml or 1ml omg so i used the 2ml dont no if it was the right one or not fx it was, was in a right state lol!! getting butterflies now 4 2morrow day off work 2day so gonna get house cleaned and washing my dressing gown and slippers ha getting prepared xxx


----------



## laura25

hehe thats what i did the day before mine! dnt worry hun u will be fine im sure xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Foxey good luck with testing today hun xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Good luck foxey :) wrighty when are u testin hun xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Thanks ladies, i was gonna wait till the weekend but did it this morning and got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! still sinking in. hope everythin goes ok for u laura tomoz and everyone else. xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Omg I'm so happy this is just what we needed to hear congrats mummy :) xxxx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil- awwwww thats brill hunny!!!!!!!! congrats! mummy to be!
hope i get mine BFP! please cross ur fingers hehe! xxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Laura are u not going insane I am and I've not even started it yet I can't sleep eat or think straight at the minute I so hope you get your BFP hun xxxx


----------



## laura25

hehe, i was worse earlier in the week thats why i did a test but im ok now i did have a few sleepless nights hehe! just realy, realy hope it works now, actually cant wait for tomoz!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeek! fingers and toes crossed!!!!!!!! U will be fine hun, im excited for u gettin started! xxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I am bloody nervous lol and excited for you tomorrow hope we both have a good day hun we will have to meet up and get everyone together be nice to share experiences xx


----------



## laura25

i know that would be nice wouldnt it if we all met up! yep fingers and toes crossed for us both to have a good news day tomoz! :) xxx


----------



## littlepee

foxeydevil2 said:


> Thanks ladies, i was gonna wait till the weekend but did it this morning and got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! still sinking in. hope everythin goes ok for u laura tomoz and everyone else. xxx

aw thats brill :hugs: foxydevil so made up for u hun hope everything goes well take it easy :baby: xxx


----------



## littlepee

come on lwh lets get more bfp this month lets keep it rolling hey xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

No more BFNs on this thread :) I have just realised me and OH haven't had pics done to attach to the forms dam good job I remembered appts at 9 30 is have been flappin :/ what will I expect at this consultation tomorrow resulta and what?? I am so nervous xx


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> come on lwh lets get more bfp this month lets keep it rolling hey xx

 yep, sounds good to me hehe xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Laura its your turn tomoz!!!! i still cant believe it, goin away tomoz with my hubby for a few days for some r and r, we need it after last few weeks . Becky what stage u at? u done all your injections etc? 
little pee thank u so much. not long for u either, i really hope ive helped give people a confidence boost xxx


----------



## laura25

awwww im made up 4 u hun, and dont blame u for goin away hope u have a nice time! 
im goin back to work on monday no matter what the result is! im sooooooo nervous now for tomoz, was excited this mornin but im just dreading seeing the results now!! lol soooo hope its a bfp!!!!! xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> awwww im made up 4 u hun, and dont blame u for goin away hope u have a nice time!
> im goin back to work on monday no matter what the result is! im sooooooo nervous now for tomoz, was excited this mornin but im just dreading seeing the results now!! lol soooo hope its a bfp!!!!! xxxx

i tried not to think about it, had my step daughters to keep me occupied but this mornin i was a nervous wreck, my hubby was worse.i wont be goin back to work for awhile, i work on the trains and once your pregnant you come straight off them. ill enjoy my time off andmke the most of it. youll be ok tomoz i have faith xxx:baby:


----------



## wrightywales

congrats Foxey thats great news hun :happydance::happydance: xxx

Laura good luck for tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck littlepee for tomoz hun i will be think of you laura good luck on the testing woopp congrats foxy hun woopp and everyone else fx for you all x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- CONGRATS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hoping you have a happy an healthy 9mths and that this bfp is the first of many! x

Littlepee- Best of luck for EC tomorrow! x

Becky- good luck with appt x

Caz- Hiya hun. Hope all is well x

Laura- my fingers are well an truly crossed for u hun! x

Wrighty- Ooh not long for u now either! x

This thread is getting exciting now and hyping me up! still no letter frm LWH for me. xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

No hun this is my first consultation I had all my tests done at whiston and then referred to womans had blood work and OH SA! After info evenin and now this is it xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Good luck tomorrow littlepee and laura got my fingers crossed for u prayin u get a BFP hun hope u manage to get some sleep tonight africa u still not got ur info evening appt yet not long now hi caz and wrighty good luck hunni hope ur feelin ok xxx


----------



## laura25

well girls done my test got a BFN once again, :( xxxxxxx fxd for u all and lots of babydust


----------



## bugs

I'm so sorry Laura, I've been keeping a look out for you. Believe me it does get easier and although you'll feel like it's the end of the world you'll start to move on. Just take as long as you need and getting pissed really really helps xxxx


----------



## laura25

ive not had any bleeding but my faith is running very thin! just feel like crap, thanx hunny! xxx hope ur ok hun? xxx


----------



## bugs

Is it your official test date today ? I've never managed to get to a test date both times i've started bleeding before. At least you've got another cycle I wouldn't have thought you will be waiting too long before you go again. I haven't even rang the women's to give them my result yet. We are having a break for a bit now I can't go through it again just yet xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Laura so sorry hun :hug: xxx

Foxey - how are you feeling hun bet its still sinking in xxx

AFM - well not feeling great. started spotting last night. it has stopped. not having any symptoms now so do think AF is on her way :( xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Laura im so sorry, wouldnt give up hope till u do bleed tho! littlepee hope they get plenty of strong eggs from you! 
miss wales no still not sunk in but getting there after yesterday. sounds weird saying im pregnant. hope everyone else is goin ok xxx


----------



## laura25

bugs- yeah it is my official test day today. Dnt understand y im not bleeding tho, its realy frustrating! xxx

wrightywales- maybe its implantation bleeding hun if its stopped! good luck hunny! hope u get ur BFP! xxx


----------



## bugs

Sometimes it's the progesterone and once you stop using the pessaries it may take a couple of days, I wish I could say there was still hope but I think it's better for you to be honest with yourself and then you can start to heal xxx

Wrighty hun hope it is just old blood and i've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## laura25

Bugs- to be honest thats what ive just been thinkin, i finish them on friday so i think it will probably come after that! they wouldnt tell me to test today if they didnt think it would show up,so i guess il just have to pick myself up and carry on. xxxx thanx hun!


Good luck girlies, and hope u all get ur BFP very soon xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

thanks ladies. i really am hoping it is just implantation bleed. had really bad cramps last night that seem to have settled down but lack of any other symptom is worrying me. ive been feeling that stressed ive bit my lovely nails off last night :( they were looking so nice aswell xx


----------



## laura25

wrightywales- ive got my fingers crossed for u hun!!! whens ur test day? xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

ment to be testing on saturday


----------



## foxeydevil2

wrightywales said:


> ment to be testing on saturday

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

i know im a naughty girl but just tested with a cheap 10miu/ml test and its a BFN not even a smidge of a line so doubt that will change by saturday but will test again to make sure :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## laura25

wrightywales- Keeping my fingers crossed for saturday for u hun xxxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, 

well my first cycle is deffo over! :cry: we rang LWH before and the nurse said that cyclogest sometimes delay some woman from bleeding, which it has done to me! and if i stop taking them i will start bleeding!:cry: I think we had an idea when we did the preg test this morning, but it deffo hit home when we where on the phone to the nurse! we are soooo upset :cry:. But the good thing is we still have a go left which we can start in 3 months when my hormones are back to normal! fingers crossed for a better out come in our next cycle and the same to everyone else who is goin thru the same situation big :hugs: to you x


I wish everyone else the best of luck and cant wait to see some more BFP on our lil thread!! xxxx lots of baby dust to u all :baby:xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw laura had my fx for you hun hope you get there soon lv everyone else have my fx for you all x x x x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls laura I'm so sorry at least u have one more go hope u bounce back soon doll and get started again hi bugs hope ur feelin ok littlepee hope today went ok for u wrighty fingers crossed for u hi caz and africa hope ur both ok AFM I'm really chuffed with today OH sperm morphology went up to 9% yey :) zinc really do work I'm on day 2 of cycle so I start injecting on day 23 how quick is that :O xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Foxey :) hope ur enjoyin being pregnant how lovely and excitin when do u have scan to see ur little bean :D xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Laura- I am so sorry sweetheart:cry: just came home from work and logged on straight away to see how you got on. Treat yourself to a few drinks and a meal with OH and gather your energy to try again in 3mths:hugs:

Wrighty- I pray that it is implantation bleeding. Hope this is your time x

Bugs- How are u feeling? x

Littlepee- How are things going? x

Becky- That is great news! u will soon be having treatment x

Caz- Hiya hun. Hope all is well with u x

AFM- I am exhausted. Been coaching in work today and it was stressful! lol. Not sleeping too well either with stress and upset about my mum and waiting for IVF and losing weight etc etc. Got a lot on my plate right now.
Could sooo do with a holiday! be great to get away for a wk in the sun.
Still no letter from LWH but it is only a wk since referral... lol. I will call them next wk to ensure they have received it. I am feeling bloated and pissed off cos af is due tomorrow and im drained with my mouth infection from the operation i had on it. On mega strong antibiotics and feel like shite :-(

xxx


----------



## laura25

awwwww thank u girlies for the support! 

good luck to u all!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen- hope u feel better soon hun! xxxxx


----------



## mrspositive

hello ladies. Sooo sorry laura, it will happen for you. fingers are now crossed for your second cycle.

Foxey - congratulations!!!!! great news, i'm so chuffed for you. Bet you are over the moon.

xx


----------



## littlepee

hi girls just been catching up as wasnt on yesterday felt to sore and i still felt sick yeasterday and 2day ec and pains dont no if normal or me being soft.

laura so gutted for u cant believe it hope ur okay i was thinking of u yesterday hoping it would be positive i dont no what to say really but thinking of u dont give up hope it will happen one day hun xxx

well for me i had 14 eggs collected yesterday i couldnt believe it didnt think id get that many, iv been dreading the phone call for this morning and she has just phoned me 8 has fertilised woooooo!! so just gonna wait for another call in morning to say if it wil be transfare 2morrow or tuesday fx they all survive x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Yey little pee so chuffed for u hope mines gonna be like that I'm dreadin the whole process but excited xxx


----------



## littlepee

babys4beckyx said:


> Yey little pee so chuffed for u hope mines gonna be like that I'm dreadin the whole process but excited xxx

hi babys4becky i no its scary but hopefully it will be worth it in the end your starting soon its gone really quick that hasnt it im here if u need any questions answering feel like i could work in that lwh lol x


----------



## littlepee

africaqueen keep chasing them up hun x
wrighty good luck for tomorrow hope its a bfp for u x
foxydevil hope ur resting now take it easy x
caz only a couple of days left for u now and least u will no more once u had ur appointment x
bugs how u feeling hope ur okay r u looking at another cycle yet x


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> hi girls just been catching up as wasnt on yesterday felt to sore and i still felt sick yeasterday and 2day ec and pains dont no if normal or me being soft.
> 
> laura so gutted for u cant believe it hope ur okay i was thinking of u yesterday hoping it would be positive i dont no what to say really but thinking of u dont give up hope it will happen one day hun xxx
> 
> well for me i had 14 eggs collected yesterday i couldnt believe it didnt think id get that many, iv been dreading the phone call for this morning and she has just phoned me 8 has fertilised woooooo!! so just gonna wait for another call in morning to say if it wil be transfare 2morrow or tuesday fx they all survive x



Awww thats brill hun, 8 lil embies, fingers crossed!!!!! and lots of baby dust!!!:baby:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls littlepee 14 woopp and 8 fert hun woopp excited for you lv keeping my fx for you all x x x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sorry im not in a great mood so just a little post. i just thought i would let you all know its over for me AF arrived last night. ive been in tears. havent got a clue what we are going to do nxt cant afford to go private at the moment :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

thanks for all the support ladies and i wish you all the very best for you treatments :dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## littlepee

so sorry to hear that wrighty its bad isnt it feel for u hun thinking of u keep ur chin up xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Wrighty I'm so sorry hun was that your last go? Haven't u got anymore frozen xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Wrighty- i am so so sorry hun! i really had high hopes for you! you take some time to get your head round it and we are here when u need us x

Littlepee- That is fab news! glad you got 8 embies and wishing u lots of luck for ET x

Laura- How are u baring up hun? x

Bugs- Hope u are ok x

Foxey- Hope that u are enjoying every second of that wonderful feeling x

Hello to everyone else. Still no letter from LWH. Its over a wk since referral was sent so if i dont hear from them by mid march i will be calling them to see whats happening xxx


----------



## littlepee

hello everyone hope ur okay

got my phone call this morning 1 didnt make it so now 7 embryos she said they are all growing lovely so gonna have a 5 day transfare on tuesday fx hope they keep developing come on my little embies keep growing xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Wow, there seems to be alot of new faces on here :)

Haven't been on for a while, concentrating on losing the weight rather than being excited about IVF and doing OH's head in by going on about it ALLLLLL the time lol. 

Congrats to Foxydevil on your BFP :)

And big big :hug: to laura and wrighty xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura25

awwww so sorry wrighty hun! hope ur ok! we r here if u need us hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx littelpee x x x


----------



## bugs

Wrighty i'm so sorry hun, It really is shitty and unfair. LWH centre of excellence I really don't think so xxxxx


----------



## laura25

hi bugs, how r u hunny? xxx


----------



## bugs

I'm not too bad, Me and the OH have really struggled this time round to deal with it so we are going through a bit of a rocky patch but hopefully we'll get through it. This IVF puts a shocking strain on your relationship. I'm really annoyed with the women's I haven't rang them yet to tell them the result and no one has bothered to ring me I could be swinging from my dresing gown cord and they are just not interested there is no personal service at all. I really would not recommend them to anyone who is paying and I would feel the same even if it had of worked xxxx

How about you Laura, Whats your next move xxxx


----------



## laura25

bugs- awww hun im sure you and OH will get thru it hun, :) we r just feeling abit numb realy and r gunna go 4 our second cycle in 3 months,we got a letter today about a follow up appointment on the 22nd march! take care of yourself hun xxxx


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone 

bugs it does take a strane on your relasionship u wonder how ur gonna get through it dont u nobody seems 2 understand whats next 4 u xx

laura did u get any frozen or will it be a fresh cycle again xx


----------



## laura25

hi littlepee- no it will have to be a fresh cycle hun coz we havent got any frozen xxxxx


----------



## bugs

We're going to take a break from it at the moment, Maybe squeeze a little holiday in somewhere and then maybe start looking at other clinics for the spring. Without a doubt I won't be giving the Women's any more money xxx


----------



## littlepee

laura25 said:


> hi littlepee- no it will have to be a fresh cycle hun coz we havent got any frozen xxxxx

what a shame, but be strong u get through it just a shame none could of been froze on first cycle it would of been easier xx


----------



## littlepee

bugs said:


> We're going to take a break from it at the moment, Maybe squeeze a little holiday in somewhere and then maybe start looking at other clinics for the spring. Without a doubt I won't be giving the Women's any more money xxx

u take a holiday bugs u deserve it its stressful did u not get any froze x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Welcome back Longtobeamum! Glad u came back. You will soon be having treatment hopefully round the time i do ;-)

Wrighty, laura and bugs- I am really feeling for u ladies and i am so sorry that none of our ladies got pregnant, but LWH does have happy stories too. I know she does not come on here often but NatP is around 10wks pregnant now following her cycle at the womens so it CAN happen xxx

AFM- Check out my new ticker with the lucky clovers ladies.... ;-)
Got the letter today. Was so overjoyed! will be seeing Mr Kingsland on the 19th April.
Over the moon. The ball is well and truly rolling! lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah thats who i see he a lovely man nice to take to x x x


----------



## littlepee

thants good to here africaqueen least ball is rolling now soon be here, anyway ive had pregnancy of lwh, only for them i wouldnt have my gorgous little boy, so have confidence in them and also we have just had foxydevil have a bfp so lets hope more comes xx

caz how r u x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Yey finally africa :) bet your so pleased me and OH are so chuffed and excited to get started can I pick someones brain I start my first injection on the 17th of march ( day 23) how long will I be injecting for and then what's after that how long until ill be having EC xx longtobeamum where are u up to hun welcome back xx hi everyone else good luck and thinking of you all hope your enjoying being pregnant foxey and congrats littlepee you'll be PUPO soon :D xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

littelpee im ok hun just havein a few tonight not got dean are you watchin take me out x x x


----------



## littlepee

hi caz no keep telling our b to turn it over and he wont so 2 busy on this ha x

becky4babies heres how mine went

af 30th dec
started down reg 21st jan
af 28th jan
8th feb baseline scan 
started stimms 10th feb
scan 16th feb
scan 18th feb
scan 21st feb
hcg shot 22rd feb
ec 24th feb
25th presseries 
et 01st march hopefully be pupo xx

hope that helps has took a while like so it seems


----------



## caz & bob

ha aw soon be pupo hun not long now wooppp whos done your ivf littelpee x x x


----------



## littlepee

someone called jane small with blonde hair she nice seen her a few times for scans and that x


----------



## caz & bob

is she puting them back in hun x x x


----------



## littlepee

caz & bob said:


> ha aw soon be pupo hun not long now wooppp whos done your ivf littelpee x x x

or do u mean which consultant if so dr lewis jones hes lovely x


----------



## littlepee

caz & bob said:


> is she puting them back in hun x x x

dont no who will be doing it proberbly who ever is free ill be going in as your soming out ha x


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun aw i will be thinking of you lv dead excited for you x x x


----------



## littlepee

just hope urs goes well x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Thanks littlepee I've just worked all mine out from urs haha (sad I know) that means from my workings out I will be having EC day before my 25th birthday my birthdays easter sunday tho and if it did work I would be due around my little brothers birthday I'm so excited to get started xxx


----------



## caz & bob

thanx hun it will do they put you sleep to put then back in x x x


----------



## littlepee

caz no they dont put u sleep dont think it hurts im still feeling sick everyday from ec u no cant shake it off x

baby4becky i no i did that with someone else worked mine out i had an extra scan though cause had to have extra doses of stimm they were growing slow. but worked for ec anyway x


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good hun might be the anesthetic lv x x x


----------



## littlepee

going bed now watching tele speak to use 2moz xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## bugs

Hope everyone is well, I know the women's do have their sucesses but after what I went through last year when they punctured my bladder and then this year they didn't change my meds or would not do a 3 day transfer it took me 2 days and 5 phone calls for someone to call me back. You see the consultant on the 1st appointment and never again I have seen someone different for every single appointment. For an NHS cycle for free I could deal with it but for £4500 a cycle I expect more they are charging for something they just cannot provide and I think they should stick to NHS cycles only.
Out of 4 of us for it to only work for 1, We are all young the cycle's went pretty straight forward so I think there should have been more success stories on this thread xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi caz and girls I think if I paid 4500 I'd feel the same as u I'd be heartbroke if it didn't work but I'd be even more upset and angry if I'd wasted all that money hope your ok I hope it all works out for you are you going for another go xxx


----------



## bugs

Hopefully will be going again in spring but I want more tests done first, I thing there may be more too why I'm not getting pregnant the fact I've got no tubes is thye obvious reason but both times I've started to bleed at least 3 days before test date so I want to look into that I also think if my meds had been changed I would have got more mature eggs but out of 17 I only got 8 both times. I think we are going to go through Care in Manchester xxx

I do hope everyone who is under going treatment at LWH has better success than I did and don't want anyone to feel down hearted but I do think they treat to many people at the same time. They did 7 transfers on the day they did mine which I think is far too many for them to be ale to monitor each couple carefully xxxx


----------



## laura25

hi everyone, hope ur all good! xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

As regards statistics, i think around 1 in 4 is about right for IVF sadly :-(
I am praying my 1st cycle works but i know the odds are against us.
It is very sad we have to go through this but i pray that i have a decent experience at the LWH as i had a nightmare enough year last yr with arrow park and my 2 ectopics.
Need something to turn out for once. I am going to mention loads of stuff when we have our 1st appt and i aint gonna be fobbed off after last years heartache. They wont know whats hit them! lol 

Hope all you ladies are coping ok and i think for those that are waiting 3-4mths for another try, i should be with u around that time fingers x'd xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya africaqueen- hows u hun, yep thats the thing to do hun, ask um as many questions as u can hehe! we have our follow up appointment 22 march and im gunna be asking loads hehe, we r still upset ( obviously) :( but im determined to stay positive for our nxt cycle! bring it on!!! hehe good luck wiv ur first appointment hunny and wish u lots of luck xxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I think its just one of them things sometimes as my consultant said there's only 1/3 chance of success so hopin at 2 tries I'll get there and same for u girls we are all in the same boat hoping/praying it works and its just total heartache throughout good luck everyone and stay positive my doc says they can get an ant pregnant so that's givin me lots of hope haha xx


----------



## caz & bob

just got to stay positive girls you will all have your :bfp:s x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Yep girls. As hard as it is, onwards and upwards and we WILL get our BFPS one day soon!

Wrighty- Hope u are doing ok hun. Thinkin of u x

So when should we arrange a meet up girls? anyone going to the link meeting at the LWH on the 9th march i think? xxx


----------



## mrspositive

Hi girls I hope everyone is ok. 

Its upsetting to see people on here are disappointed with the service they have received and then some people are happy because they have BFPs etc. 

I wish we could all be in the same boat and all have good experiences and get BFPs first time. Why is life soooooooo unfair :-(

Anyway Ive got my 2nd appointment on tuesday, not really sure what to expect?? I've had my bloods done and they were all ok and my partner has had all his tests etc. So not really sure what this apppointment will be about if anyone can assist?

xxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hiya hun is it to get your results for OH I went on thu for my consultation and got results for OH and myself and was told we can start this month xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Thanks guys for all your congratulations, im sorry it hasnt worked out for you laura,keep your hopes up. yes ive been relaxing, been down on the east coast for a few days at my grandparents needed to get away after a crazy few weeks/months. 
mrs positive itll probably be to discuss when your next period is due and internal scan etc to look into what dates they'll start u. good luck!
I know people have had bad dealings with the womens but i must say it was the best ofthe two hospitals i dealt with, i also paid but i think their that short staffed all hospitals are the same now. 
good luck to everyone else with your goings on. xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck little pee tomoz and good luck to all x x x


----------



## laura25

hi and good luck to all u girlies!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## mrspositive

hey girls hope everyone is ok.

I went for my second appointment today my partner is getting booked in to have the SSR op to find if he has any sperm which I thought would be the case...not sure when the op will be, we've got to wait for a letter. hope the wait isnt too long...

Foxey, your hubby had that op didn't he? did he have the obstructive or non obstructive azoospermia? what was his reason for having no sperm is his ejaculate??

They are unsure of the cause for my partners lack of sperm because they cant see his tubes on the scan (being obstructive azoospermia) but his bloods show some possible testicular damage (non-obstructive azoospermia) so we are on the fence, only way to know if he has sperm is to have the op and cross our fingers.

Was this the case for your hubby or did he go into the op knowing what the problem was?

Hope the pregnancy is going ok  

xxxx


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone hope ur all okay wel 2day im offically PUPO :happydance:
my otd is friday 11th march fx i get a :bfp:xx

hospital will phone me if any can be froze 2morrow x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls woopppp littlepee fx you get some froze to hun x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

mrspositive said:


> hey girls hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I went for my second appointment today my partner is getting booked in to have the SSR op to find if he has any sperm which I thought would be the case...not sure when the op will be, we've got to wait for a letter. hope the wait isnt too long...
> 
> Foxey, your hubby had that op didn't he? did he have the obstructive or non obstructive azoospermia? what was his reason for having no sperm is his ejaculate??
> 
> They are unsure of the cause for my partners lack of sperm because they cant see his tubes on the scan (being obstructive azoospermia) but his bloods show some possible testicular damage (non-obstructive azoospermia) so we are on the fence, only way to know if he has sperm is to have the op and cross our fingers.
> 
> Was this the case for your hubby or did he go into the op knowing what the problem was?
> 
> Hope the pregnancy is going ok
> 
> xxxx



hi hun we didnt have to wait long for his operation, he'd had the snip in his previous marriage and the reversal failed, so he had sperm there but his tubes were still blocked. they had to literally cut open his testicles to retrieve immature sperm. weve been lucky knowing what the problem was.
i dont think youll have long at all to wait and i wish you all the best. evrything ok with you tho? 
the pregnancy still seems abit surreal goin to book in with the midwufe tomoz so might seem abit more real then. xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> hi everyone hope ur all okay wel 2day im offically PUPO :happydance:
> my otd is friday 11th march fx i get a :bfp:xx
> 
> hospital will phone me if any can be froze 2morrow x

i wish you all the luck in the world hunny, it'll fly by  xx:happydance:


----------



## mrspositive

littlepee - congrats soooo made up for you.

Foxey - yeah everything is fine with me. So fingers crossed he will find some sperm and we'll be away  

xx


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> hi everyone hope ur all okay wel 2day im offically PUPO :happydance:
> my otd is friday 11th march fx i get a :bfp:xx
> 
> hospital will phone me if any can be froze 2morrow x

Awwwwwww good luck hunny! got my fingers crossed for a BFP for u hun! xxx:baby:


----------



## littlepee

thanks everyone fx it works seen picture of embryo on screen couldnt belive my eyes it was lovely just hope it sticks im gonna try not go on pc and get obsessed so if u dont here from me for i while ill be back soon let u no outcome xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> thanks everyone fx it works seen picture of embryo on screen couldnt belive my eyes it was lovely just hope it sticks im gonna try not go on pc and get obsessed so if u dont here from me for i while ill be back soon let u no outcome xx

good luck hunny!!!! i told myself id stay off laptop but u cant help yourself,hope u get ur bfp xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck littlepee x x x


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone well no embies could be froze :sad1: so just this one on board now please please stick xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on being pupo littlepee!! made up for u.
Sorry no frosties but lets hope this is the only one u will need xxx

Hope everyone else is ok and coping.

The days are going quicker to our 1st appt and im so excited xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all littlepee carnt beleive you never had any frosties lv well fx this is getting nice and snug in there x x x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls just been catchin up currently car shopping and its drivin me insane congrats litlepee best of luck hunni how long till your appt africa my meds came this morning so gettin ready for first injection :D how is everyone doing hope ur all ok xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, I hope that it's ok to join your thread, have been following scince November but never posted anything!! I'm new to all this!:shy:
I'm due to have FET on Tuesday and feeling soooo nervous.We only have 2 little frosties that were frozen on day 5. We had our first ivf with icsi in Oct / November, but it failed and left us heart broken. We're having to go through ivf because my partner was diagnosed with testicular cancer last Feb. I hope that all is goling well for you ladies, keeping my fingers crossed for all of you xxx


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies, hope ur all gud!!

Good luck littlepee hun, congrats on bein pupo!!! and sorry u got no frosties hun, i didnt either! :( FX hun for ur sticky embie! x 

hello and welcome DEl x


Me and OH have a appointment on the 22nd march to talk about everything and probably arrange our nxt cycle for in 3 months, which we r soooooo looking 4ward to starting now, as things are getting abit easier :). We have treated our selves and just booked a nice holiday in may to go to the dominican republic, so hopefully we will be nice and relaxed ready to crack on wiv our nxt cycle! hehe

Hope all u girlies are well and wishing u all lots of good luck and ofcourse lots of babydust!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Littlepee- How are u feeling?x

Becky- Good luck with ur 1st injection. Will u be doing it yourself? I am nervous about that x

Laura- Glad u are feeling better and looking forwards. Soon be pupo! x

Del- welcome and best of luck for tue! x

Caz- Hiya hun. Hope all is well with u x

AFM- I am counting the days for our 1st app with Mr K! 6wks now 
I have read on a different site that the LWH tends to favour short protocols now?
I hope so! also i have mild pcos so at risk of OHSS so would short be better i think?

xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi africa my mum will be injecting me she's used to it my brothers diabetic was just looking at all the things and them needles have put the shits up me they're massive :( I'm so scared of needles aswell there's so many of them aswell :/ good luck everyone hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Becky- do u get the choice of a norm needle or a pen?
I thought the needles were small... Eeeek. My diabetic friend said she could do them for me but with different shifts in work, looks like il have to learn to inject myself... more worried about buggering up the measures etc tbh... it seems so complicated xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I have my meds appt on 17th to explain stuff there are 3 diff colours and loads of them I thought they were small too but these ones I have are pretty thick :/ I'm so bad with needles aswell so absolutely shittin myself :( I'm hoping I can take it all in think ill have to take a notebook to write it all down there's so much here I'm like what is what hope I dnt bugger it up xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

babys4beckyx said:


> I have my meds appt on 17th to explain stuff there are 3 diff colours and loads of them I thought they were small too but these ones I have are pretty thick :/ I'm so bad with needles aswell so absolutely shittin myself :( I'm hoping I can take it all in think ill have to take a notebook to write it all down there's so much here I'm like what is what hope I dnt bugger it up xxx

calm down ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was shittin myself as well when i recieved all my drugs. youll be glad to know you do use the little ones to inject and thats it!, the big ones are to mix ur drug power with the clear solution only, they go no where near you. my husband did mine but i did a couple myself and i was fine. you'll be fine as well, know it all looks abit much but its quite simple broken down and explained by the nurse. no more nightmares about big needles and good luck xxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

:D yey thank god for that thanks foxey so glad to hear that how are you foxey ??xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

babys4beckyx said:


> :D yey thank god for that thanks foxey so glad to hear that how are you foxey ??xxx

glad ive put ur mind at rest a little. im ok thanks boobs r aching off and peeing every 3 hours but no nausea yet. ill be six weeks pregnant on sunday, due halloween. still sinking in it worked. i got everythin crossed you you and everyone else x:thumbup:


----------



## babys4beckyx

Awww so glad ur experience has been worth it I've got a good feelin but don't want to build my hopes up I just want to think positive now sick of feelin down hope everyone on the thread gets their bfp's xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

babys4beckyx said:


> Awww so glad ur experience has been worth it I've got a good feelin but don't want to build my hopes up I just want to think positive now sick of feelin down hope everyone on the thread gets their bfp's xxx

id convinced myself it would be a negative test so was so shocked when it was positive. my husband and i cried with joy. i keep checking the test stick to make sure its positive. the ec isnt pleasant but the rest of it is ok x


----------



## babys4beckyx

I bet your the happiest lady in town at the minute I couldn't imagine the feeling I think I'd be happy to be fat throwin up and looking rough I really really can't wait to be a mummy have you picked names etc or not wanna think that far ahead its so exciting I'm so happy for u I love hearing success storys :) xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- Thanks for reassurance and im so glad to hear your pregnancy is going well so far. Hoping u have a happy and healthy 9mths and cnt wait to see a scan pic to make this treatment seem like reality for us xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

babys4beckyx said:


> I bet your the happiest lady in town at the minute I couldn't imagine the feeling I think I'd be happy to be fat throwin up and looking rough I really really can't wait to be a mummy have you picked names etc or not wanna think that far ahead its so exciting I'm so happy for u I love hearing success storys :) xxxx

lol i dont look rough just yet but can imagine it will take it toll at some point, my best mate is due in may and to hear her suffering i cant c the attraction of pregnancy but the end result will be worth everythin. hubby and i have decided on jorja for a girl and maybe bailey for a boy but that one isnt set in stone. we wont be findin out till the birth what sex it is. xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

africaqueen said:


> Foxey- Thanks for reassurance and im so glad to hear your pregnancy is going well so far. Hoping u have a happy and healthy 9mths and cnt wait to see a scan pic to make this treatment seem like reality for us xxx

i think ill be scanned around easter im waiting for my date thru the post, also ill be able to relax a little then as its the first 12 weeks that r the "danger" zone. how far along are you with your treatment? i got lost last week when i went away couldnt catch up with all the threads lol x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls and thank u for the welcome! Hope u are all well?

Africaqueen and babys4becky the injection are really not that bad, I was so nervous when I first started to self inject, but u soon get used to it!! 
My OH used to help me with getting the injection ready, but I wouldn't let him anywhere near me with the needle its self!! lol!
I bet u 2 can't wait to get started,so exiting!!

Laura - A holiday sounds fantastic!!! We also went away for a week when it failed in November and it did us the world of good! The next 3 months will fly past 4 u!

Foxydevil - Congrats on your pregnancy, I'm sure u can't belive it!! It's given me so much hope reading your posts on here!! x

AFM - counting the days untill FET!!!! Let's hope they stick around this time. Keeping my fx! xx


----------



## laura25

awww thanku Del, yeah i think a holiday will help lots a nice break away from it all!! good luck to u hun! xxx

lots of babydust to u all!!! xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Thank u Laura! I just really hope they thaw for me! 
They've not told me much about the quailty of our 2 little frozen ones! The 2 that were transfered in Nov were not great.
The nurse said I should expect a phone call Tuesday morning and they will give me a time to come in!! I hope they ring early enough because it will take me 2hours to get up LWH!!! I might give them a ring in the morning if I can get through!!!:wacko:

Anyone else on here with any experience of FET?? Any tips? I've gone with a natural cycle this time so no meds.

Hope all u girls are doing well xxx


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone
well due to test on fri but couldnt resist on testing this morning :bfn:so put me down a bit really i just feel like af is coming and i really really dont want it to i would be soooooo gutted cause ive no frosties and this is it for me have got sore bbs keep night waking with hot sweats but could be down to presseries i dont no temp up aswell just wished i knew so keep ur fx 4 me everyone xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Little pee its way to early hun 5 days early so try keep yourself calm got my fingers crossed for you it seems foxey is the only one who's had luck so far I'm dreading it I'm going to be heartbroke if it doesn't work for me I cry every month as it is when AF arrives xxx good luck hun xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

little pee 5 days is way to early, they give you a date for a reason, i know its hard to resist but all it does it put a downer on you. my fingers are crossed for you for friday, just take it easy.

becky everyone will get what they want one day. im very lucky i know that, i even did another test this morning as i still cant quite believe it. I hope you all get your bfp's. thinking of you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> hi everyone
> well due to test on fri but couldnt resist on testing this morning :bfn:so put me down a bit really i just feel like af is coming and i really really dont want it to i would be soooooo gutted cause ive no frosties and this is it for me have got sore bbs keep night waking with hot sweats but could be down to presseries i dont no temp up aswell just wished i knew so keep ur fx 4 me everyone xxx

its not the pessaries causing your sore boobs hun, i looked it up. the pessaries are progestrone hormone and its rise in oestrogen that causes the sore boobs, hope that gives u abit more confidence? xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I would be scared to test on my given date let alone early foxey I would be like you testin all the time to check its real haha xxx


----------



## littlepee

thanks for ur support i no its a bit early just reading when people tested and i thought just maybe it might show but never mind ill try again in a couple of days foxy did u only test the once on the day of otd, trying keep my chin up but really hard good luck everyone else xx


----------



## littlepee

foxey what syptoms did u have about 5 days before hun x
oh and my little boy name is bailey x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls littlepee its to early yet hun keep your chin up lv got my fx tightly for you lv the cramps might be a good sign lv that its getting snug in there x x x


----------



## littlepee

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls littlepee its to early yet hun keep your chin up lv got my fx tightly for you lv the cramps might be a good sign lv that its getting snug in there x x x

hi caz ive not got cramps thats the thing only sore bbs and waking up and hot through the night thats what makes me think if af i cant cope i tested cause see people testing like 10 - 12 dpo and get bfp so i thought will ill be that so ill test but no bfn who it makes me annoyed xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

i was shitting myself on the day of testing, i was even gonna wait an extra few days but wasnt fair on my husband, so tested on the day i was told by liverpool and it came up straight away. just cried with relief! my symptoms was my boobs went huge and hurt like hell, plus peeing all the time. i also started eating chocolate which ive never done before coz dont have a sweet tooth. weve chosen bailey for a boy to as well and jorja for a girl x


----------



## caz & bob

littlepee said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls littlepee its to early yet hun keep your chin up lv got my fx tightly for you lv the cramps might be a good sign lv that its getting snug in there x x x
> 
> hi caz ive not got cramps thats the thing only sore bbs and waking up and hot through the night thats what makes me think if af i cant cope i tested cause see people testing like 10 - 12 dpo and get bfp so i thought will ill be that so ill test but no bfn who it makes me annoyed xxClick to expand...

aw sorry hun thought you had cramps still early lv i only test now at 12dpo when i got my + hpt last time i was 13 or 14dpo hun still time just dont think about it lv speak to you later lv x x x


----------



## littlepee

how could u wait foxey i must be sooo impatient they say good things come to those who wait ha ha xx
speak 2 u later caz xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> how could u wait foxey i must be sooo impatient they say good things come to those who wait ha ha xx
> speak 2 u later caz xx

i think i was just that convinced it would be negative it was easier not knowing either way. obviously once id done the test i was glad i had. xxx


----------



## littlepee

u do convince urself dont u cause 4 years ur used to seeing neg when do u have ur scan foxey what date about r u due x


----------



## foxeydevil2

yea im still finding it hard to be positive, i think ill relax more and be more real once ive had my 12 week scan actually seeing it and knowing everythin is ok. im due halloween . waiting for a scan date to come thru but i think itll be around easter, i was 6 weeks yesterday x


----------



## littlepee

god thats gone quick hasnt it all will be fine just look after yourself and take it easy let hope ill be due jst a couple of wks after u hey fx xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

well its funny as i know for a fact my baby is four weeks old today as thats when the egg was fertilised but obviously they go off the day of your last period so im 6 weeks. yea hun i hope you get your bfp, we need some more possitives on here  i got everything crossed for you. this your first attempt? xxxx


----------



## littlepee

hi yeah after 4 failed iui buts its mylast cause im private no more money xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

littlepee said:


> hi yeah after 4 failed iui buts its mylast cause im private no more money xxx

i really hope everything works for you then, i paid 10k from start to finish and got one frostie so ive done well am glad tho couldnt have done it again. thinking of you! just take it very easy and dont test again till friday just keep upssettin yourself otherwise xx


----------



## Del xx

Keep thinking in a positive way littlepee, you might of tested 2 early. I really hope it works out 4 u. Don't give up on your dream. xx


----------



## laura25

Good luck Littlepee, got my fingers crossed for u hunny!!!!!! wishing u and everyone else tonnes of babydust!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Littlepee- Good luck hun. You tested waaaay too early. I didnt get a bfp with my 2nd preg intill i was around 17dpo so loads of chance yet ;-)

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM- I am feeling very low today as my mum got her results and she has got MND. Feeling very sad. We see her specialist on thur and will know more but it is a terminal illness with no cure. Trying hard to stick to my diet but it is hard when i feel so helpless and upset. I forced myself to the gym today as i ate pancakes for brekky.
Just want this IVF asap now so my mum can be here to see my baby or at least me heavily pg xxx


----------



## littlepee

thanks 4 ur support everyone not tested scince so gonna wait till fri then ill defo no do feel like af on way though i dont feel one bit possitive 2bh ive think iv prepared myself done alot of crying cant help it thinking its not worked so fx it will be :bfp: so sorry to hear about ur mum africaqueen its shame thinging of u and ur family it must be hard keep ur chin up it will come round soon enough xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Is anyone going to the LWH link meeting tonight?? I am  It starts at 6pm in the HC. 
I am looking forward to it as im meeting some women from another IVF forum i use so should be a good night and help take my mind off tomorrow's hossy appt with my mum.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls littlepee my fx for you hun i am praying you have got a little wriggler in there sarah sorry to her about your mum hun keep your chin up thinking of you x x x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,

Littlepee - I have my fx for u xxx

Africaqueen - I'm so sorry to hear about your mum, must be very hard 4 u. Lets hope u can get started with your ivf treatment asap. When did u say your first appointment is? xx

Laura - How are u? xx

AFM - Well i had my transfer yesterday,:happydance: I was very lucky that both embryos survived the thaw. They put both back but one was much better quality than the other one. My otd is March the19th. Not sure if i'll be able to wait that long!!!! I'm also scared that it will fail again.Taking it easy this week and drinking lots of pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts!!! lol!

Aricanqueen I would love to be able to come tonight but i live to far away, it would be so good to talk to others that are in the same situation. We have only told close friends and some of our family what we are going through, didn't wand any extra pressure.

Wishing everyone lots and lots of luck xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Del- Our 1st appt with Mr kingsland is on 19th April so not long now 

Hi to caz, wrighty, littlepee, laura, foxee and all the other ladies. x

I went to the link meeting at the HC tonight and the talk was on acupuncture and was very dull! lol. Enjoyed meeting some of the girls iv been talking to online tho 
Just cnt wait for our appt in april now! Going to really try our best to push it as soon as poss due to my mums condition etc xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 

Africa queen- sorry to hear about ur mum honey, hope ur ok hun, and hope ur ivf hurries up 4 u xx

Littlepee- got my fingers crossed 4 u hun, hope ur the 2nd positive we have so far! xx

Del- congrats on bein pupo! good luck hun, fx for u! xx

Hope all u ladies are good, am feeling good and looking 4ward to my holiday but most of all looking 4ward to starting our 2nd cycle o ICSI! BRING IT ON! hehe xx 

wishing all u girlies lots of luck and ofcourse babydust! xxxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi ladies africa I'm so sorry hunni hope ur ok 
Laura glad ur ok now and ready to start ur next cycle
Littlepee fingers crossed for u hunni
Del congrats hun on bein PUPO whooo good luck ( pineapple juice and brazil nuts?? ) What does these do
Caz how are u hun?
Foxey hope ur keepin well hun
Afm 1 st injection next thu eeek I'm reading a book from the library at the min not really much use interesting though haha xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, hope u are all well  x

Thank u for the lovely msgs on being PUPO!!!:winkwink:
I'm feeling great, had some twinges similar to period cramps during the past few days! No other symptoms yet, keeping my fx that we will get our:bfp: this time.

Babys4becky - Not long now hun! U will soon get the hang of the injections!!
As for the pinepple juice and brazil nuts.... I haven't gone mad lol!!! Apparently they are good to help the process of implantation. There is a lot of information online about their benefits, but also some negative things, so thought I would give it a go. Spoke to my sister who is a nutritonist about it, she agreed about the brazil nuts but wasn't as sure about the pineapple juice!
xx

Africaqueen - You are not far off now,I'm sure ur counting down the days. I saw Dr Lewis Jones,he was very good. What did u think about accupuncture?
xx

Laura - It's great to hear u be sooo positive! Good 4 u girl!:thumbup: xx

Littlepee - fx xxxx

Hi to all the other girls on this thread xx


----------



## littlepee

hi girls its game over 4 me :growlmad:i started spotting yesterday new it was over then did test and negative i feel so anoyed, sad gutted dont no what im gonna do its just really having to put it behind me now and just be thankfull of what ive got with just one child just wished i could of give him a bro or sister :cry::cry::cry:never mind ill be okay in a few days raw at the mo hope everyone okay and kets hope we get at least another bfp on here not doing well lwh whats going on !!!! bye 4 now xx


----------



## Del xx

I'm so sorry 2 hear that it didn't work 4 u littlepee,sending u a hug xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Oh littlepee I'm sorry were really not doin well on this thread are we :( gutted for u hun I don't feel very positive about startin mine :/ xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls littlepee big :hugs: to you hun thinking of you need a chat just pm me on her hun no how you are feeling x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

little pee im so sorry hunny, thinking of you.
africa next month will soon be here how you feeling? 
laura u got any idea on your next cycle?
becky im good thanks, everythin goin well.

fingers crossed for you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura25

awwwww littlepee so sorry hun,keep ur chin up hunny! xxxxxx


----------



## laura25

hi foxeydevil, hope ur gud hun, no i dunno when we start again she just said after ive had 3 periods, so dat will hopefully be the end of may or beginin of june! realy want to get crackin again now xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> hi foxeydevil, hope ur gud hun, no i dunno when we start again she just said after ive had 3 periods, so dat will hopefully be the end of may or beginin of june! realy want to get crackin again now xxxx

itll soon be here hun! have a good weekend x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope ur all ok? I'm finding this waiting sooo hard! I really just want to know if it's worked or not!! Feeling emotional and tired the last day or 2! :cry: Xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Del xx said:


> Hi girls,hope ur all ok? I'm finding this waiting sooo hard! I really just want to know if it's worked or not!! Feeling emotional and tired the last day or 2! :cry: Xxx

when do u test hun? word of advice dont test early i know its hard but they give u a test date for a reason. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Littlepee- i am so sorry hun. All is not lost tho. You are a mummy and u can try again in the near future x

Del- Hope all is going well and that u give us a much needed bfp x

Becky- Hows it going hun? x

Wrighty- Thinking of u hun an hope u are ok x

Laura- LOVE the pma hun! onwards and upwards! hope we start treatment round the same time! wud b fab x

Foxey- Hows the morning sickness going? x

Hi to Caz and all u other ladies.

Not long for our appt with Mr K now! counting the wks and days! lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## Del xx

foxeydevil2 said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,hope ur all ok? I'm finding this waiting sooo hard! I really just want to know if it's worked or not!! Feeling emotional and tired the last day or 2! :cry: Xxx
> 
> when do u test hun? word of advice dont test early i know its hard but they give u a test date for a reason. fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

Foxey - hi hun, hope ur ok and that all is going well.
My otd is Sat 19th, so it's going to be a very long week!! Ur right about the testing, not going to buy a test till Friday, didn't trust myself to have any in the house lol!! How did u find your 2ww? Did u take it easy? or just got on with it? It's hard to know what to do for the best!!:shrug:I'm very lucky to have been given time off work this time round.xxx

Africaqueen - thank u hun! lets hope for a bfp:thumbup: How are things with your mum? xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, hope ur all good! xxx


africaqueen- thanks hunny, yep we maybe starting around the same time hehe! how excitin! xx

Del- Got my fingers crossed 4 u hunny xx

Hope all u girlies are gettin on ok, good luck and keep smiling!!!! xxxx BFP for 2011! xxxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, hope ur all good! xxx


africaqueen- thanks hunny, yep we maybe starting around the same time hehe! how excitin! xx

Del- Got my fingers crossed 4 u hunny xx

Hope all u girlies are gettin on ok, good luck and keep smiling!!!! xxxx BFP for 2011! xxxx


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies, hope ur all good

Africaqueen- hehe thanx hun! yeah i hope we start it around the same time to, would be great! Hows ur mum hun? xx

Del-Fingers crossed 4 u hunny!!!! xx

hope all u girlies are ok, good luck to u all and keep smiling! :) wishing everyone lots of babydust 2011!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies, hope ur all good

Africaqueen- hehe thanx hun! yeah i hope we start it around the same time to, would be great! Hows ur mum hun? xx

Del-Fingers crossed 4 u hunny!!!! xx

hope all u girlies are ok, good luck to u all and keep smiling! :) wishing everyone lots of babydust 2011!!!!!!!!!! xxxx :thumbup::baby:


----------



## laura25

Sorry girlies, not sure why my messages have posted loads of times! ooooopss!!!! xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Foxey - hi hun, hope ur ok and that all is going well.
My otd is Sat 19th, so it's going to be a very long week!! Ur right about the testing, not going to buy a test till Friday, didn't trust myself to have any in the house lol!! How did u find your 2ww? Did u take it easy? or just got on with it? It's hard to know what to do for the best!!:shrug:I'm very lucky to have been given time off work this time round.xxx

hi yes im good thanks all is goin well just wanna get to that 12 weeks scan and c my baby and make sure everythin is ok. until then it still doesnt seem real. i only had to wait 9 days as i had a 5 day transfer. my step daughters kept me ocupied it went quite quick. i took it very easy my husband and family made sure of it, that was hard coz im not a sit down and relax kind of person. i went for a gentle swim a few days as well. im still on the sick now wont be goin back work till after my 12 week scan. i do highly recommend being off work tho what ever ya job is. i cant do my job pregnant anyway but even if your sat down in an office it aint the same as being at home chilling. i hope it all works out for hun my fingers will be tightly crossed on sat xxxxxxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Foxey- Hows the morning sickness going? x


hi hun, no morning sickness for me , my boobs are aching off and i constantly need to pee but other than eating for england i got no symptoms making me feel poorly. quite lucky really. im 7 weeks pregnant so thought if i was gonna be sick id be sick by now. how u feelin? time goin quick for you? x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, u all ok? 
Thanks Foxey for the msg, glad all is going well, think ur doing the right thing being off until 12 week scan. Wishing u all the best hun xxx

Well things are not good here i'm afraid:cry:, AF :witch:arrived this morning, so yet another:bfn: for me i suppose. 
I'm gutted, have cried and cried. :cry::cry:.Very upset.
My partner is away with work until tonight so that doesn't help. Haven't phoned LWH yet, I know that they will just tell me to wait until Sat and do my test,but I know it's all over. 

It's been a tough year for us with my partner recovering from cancer,failed icsi and now the failed FET. Life can be so unfair sometimes.

We still have one go left on the nhs, so will give that a go over the summer hols, but need to go back and talk to DR Lewis Jones to discuss and see if there are any more tests they can do on me, immune,thyroid etc, before we go ahead because we only have a certain amount of sperm frozen and don't want to waste it!! Any one with any ideas as to what tests I should be asking for.??? 
LWH are not doing well at the mo are they!!!!!:growlmad: xxx


----------



## ttc6yrs

africa queen im sorry u poor thing, how terrible, ull get there, its not over till its over, 

currently in the tww ivf liverpool womans, excellent staff quick and reliable xx

good luck xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Del- I am soo sorry hun. I am sure your 2nd cycle will work so dont lose hope. I knw how it feels to have everything go wrong at once. Been a tough few yrs for me too, but we WILL get our babies one day. I know it x

Hiya to Caz, Wrighty, ttc6yrs, foxey, laura, Becky and everyone else 

AFM- I am feeling a little better today. Hard times but i have to look at the positives and be thankful i have the chance with IVF and i will take each day as it comes. All we can do. My mum is getting worse but we have our flights booked for Ireland for 8th-10th april so will do her good and we are going to stay with my cousin who we have not seen for over a yr so that will be lovely.

Just sooo excited about our appt now! even DH keeps asking how long it is! ha xxx


----------



## littlepee

Del xx said:


> Hi girls, u all ok?
> Thanks Foxey for the msg, glad all is going well, think ur doing the right thing being off until 12 week scan. Wishing u all the best hun xxx
> 
> Well things are not good here i'm afraid:cry:, AF :witch:arrived this morning, so yet another:bfn: for me i suppose.
> I'm gutted, have cried and cried. :cry::cry:.Very upset.
> My partner is away with work until tonight so that doesn't help. Haven't phoned LWH yet, I know that they will just tell me to wait until Sat and do my test,but I know it's all over.
> 
> It's been a tough year for us with my partner recovering from cancer,failed icsi and now the failed FET. Life can be so unfair sometimes.
> 
> We still have one go left on the nhs, so will give that a go over the summer hols, but need to go back and talk to DR Lewis Jones to discuss and see if there are any more tests they can do on me, immune,thyroid etc, before we go ahead because we only have a certain amount of sperm frozen and don't want to waste it!! Any one with any ideas as to what tests I should be asking for.???
> LWH are not doing well at the mo are they!!!!!:growlmad: xxx

soo sorry dell its not worked, u no urself dont u, i no how u feel hun keep ur chin up it takes a while i no im still crying over it but it will pass in time lwh i phoned them on friday with my bfn i i wanted someone phone me back with some answers on how 7 fertilised till day 5 but none could be froze no one phoned me back i had to phone them yesterday not happy with them at the mo xx


----------



## laura25

littlepee said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, u all ok?
> Thanks Foxey for the msg, glad all is going well, think ur doing the right thing being off until 12 week scan. Wishing u all the best hun xxx
> 
> Well things are not good here i'm afraid:cry:, AF :witch:arrived this morning, so yet another:bfn: for me i suppose.
> I'm gutted, have cried and cried. :cry::cry:.Very upset.
> My partner is away with work until tonight so that doesn't help. Haven't phoned LWH yet, I know that they will just tell me to wait until Sat and do my test,but I know it's all over.
> 
> It's been a tough year for us with my partner recovering from cancer,failed icsi and now the failed FET. Life can be so unfair sometimes.
> 
> We still have one go left on the nhs, so will give that a go over the summer hols, but need to go back and talk to DR Lewis Jones to discuss and see if there are any more tests they can do on me, immune,thyroid etc, before we go ahead because we only have a certain amount of sperm frozen and don't want to waste it!! Any one with any ideas as to what tests I should be asking for.???
> LWH are not doing well at the mo are they!!!!!:growlmad: xxx
> 
> soo sorry dell its not worked, u no urself dont u, i no how u feel hun keep ur chin up it takes a while i no im still crying over it but it will pass in time lwh i phoned them on friday with my bfn i i wanted someone phone me back with some answers on how 7 fertilised till day 5 but none could be froze no one phoned me back i had to phone them yesterday not happy with them at the mo xxClick to expand...



Awwww im sorry Del! hope ur ok! its not fair is it, but dnt worry we WILL get our BFPS i just know it! keep ur chin up hunny, sending big :hugs: xx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies just wanted to pop in and say I do pop back in to see how everyone is doing and I'm so sorry to you ladies who never got your much deserved BFP's. 

I've just been plodding on TBH, Me and the OH have decided to move house so a nice change of scenery for us. Hopefully this might be a well needed fresh start for us.

As for the Women's I am disgusted with them, It's been 4 weeks Saturday since my cycle failed and I haven't rang with my result partly because I was just too upset at first and now I just can't be arsed sitting waiting while they don't answer the phone and not once have they rang I could be really ill or anything and I think they have a duty of care to follow up the treatment whether it is successful or not and the fact they sent us a bill for the ICSI treatment 3 days later could have pushed me over the edge. I will ring eventually because I need some answers !!!

I hope I don't come across as being too negative especially to the people who are yet to have treatment at LWH but I think it is valuable to people like me who are paying for treatment because if I'd have read my story first I would have gone elsewhere. 
Rant over now !!!!!!

Hope everyone is well and keeps the faith it may not have worked this time but we battle on and we'll get there eventually xxx 

(Mood not helped by 4 girls I work with having baby girls in the past week and it would have been my due date the end of this month !!!!)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- im so sorry u are feeling so down hun((hugs))
To be honest tho, i think if your paying or not that they should offer the same level of care.
I went through hell last yr losing both babies and tubes at the hands of the NHS and i for one think that i deserve the exact if not better treatment there as someone who is paying.
I do feel very nervous having treatment there with all what i have read though.
When we have the appt with Mr K i am going to write a list of issues i have come across on the boards and see what his response is. I also have a friend who is a patient rep for the HC, if anyone wants her details? 

Hope everyone else is ok. Its weigh day for me tomorrow so hoping i stay the same cos was bloody greedy over the wkend! lol. Deffo being strict now tho to shift this 16lb by the 19th xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

i think everyones experience is different. mine was fine with lwh couldnt fault em, prefered dealing with them than the other hospital i was also dealing with. i know they dont seem to be havin much luck with bfp's on here and that im very lucky, but africa you got enough to be nervous about without worrying about the hospital as well. i think u should just concerntrate on u and deal with your experience with lwh when u start your treatment. i hope its a good experience for you like it was for me and i hope that all the other ladies have beta luck next time xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls how are we all doing? So sorry we've got yet another BFN I'm not buildin my hopes up too much but at the same time I know ill be devastated when it fails if I don't have any frostys I will not be rushin into my next one think ill try myself a bit longer and maybe save up incase it does fail 2nd time god I'm so negative need to cheer up a bit lol my drug appointment today brickin my first injection hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- Thanks for some pep talk, i needed it! was starting to crap myself! lol How r u feeling? x

Becky- Aww bet ur nervous hun! i will be in the same boat soon hopefully.
I am not nervous of injecting myself im nervous of air bubbles... lmao. I am so dramatic! x

Hi to everyone else. Just got back frm the gym as im aiming to get my body pregnancy fit as i dont want any complications and i would love a natural labour even tho its unlikely due to my previous surgeries and my narrow cervix. Wow i have some PMA saying that dont i? ha xxx


----------



## Del xx

Good morning ladies!!
Thank u for all the lovely msgs of support. The last days have been hard, but i'm feeling much better by today! Going back 2 work Monday.

We are going to put what's happened behind us and concentrate on our next cycle!! Can't wait to get our follow up appointment. I'm still going to ask for further test to be done on myself before we get started. We started to save money the last time it failed to have private treatment if needed, but i'm hoping that we will successful with our next round!!!:thumbup:

I know that we haven't much luck on this thread with bfp's but i really can't complian about the treatment i've had at the Hewitt. The nurses and docs have been great. The only thing i found frustrating was trying to get hold of the at the nurses station, the phone would just ring and ring!!! :wacko:

Laura - i know that your follow up is soon, good luck hun xx
Africaqueen - you sound so strong, good 4 you!!! xx
Littlepee - how are u hun? xx
Foxey - still relaxing i hope! xx
Becky - was your first injection yesterday?? xx

Hi to all the other ladies on the thread, hope you are well xx

We need to keep positive girls, we will get what we long for one day!!xx:thumbup:


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi again ladies hope ur all ok glad ur feelin a bit more positive del yes my 1st injection was yesterday I could actually feel it haha (so soft) my mums doing my injections I could never do them myself I'd sit and hesitate for hrs not good! I have my scan appointment booked for 31st march finger xd alls doin as it should africa feels like we have waited such a long time and ur almost there :D hope ur all doing ok and rooting for our next BFP :) xx


----------



## laura25

hello girlies, 


Well its a baby boom at the moment in my work, i work in a day nursery and 8 of our staff have all come in like a week after each other and said there pregnant! its realy strange hehe! just hope im the 9th one in our nxt cycle hehe!!! :0)

We have our joint consultant appointment on tuesday, first one since our failed cycle, :( bit nervous about it for some reason, but im sure it will be fine and we will have lots of questions to ask!! 

Well girlies hope ur all ok and no matter all our ups :) and downs :( we will all get thru them together! 
we WILL get our lil miracle(s) one way or another, the stalks are all ready and waiting to drop them off, its just a matter of time :0) Keep smilin girlies! xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.
Hope everyone is ok?

Laura- good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope they give u a good action plan 

Foxey- hows it going? x

Becky, longtobeamum, Caz, Bugs, wrighty, littepee- How are u all? Hope your injections are going ok Becky? x

I am just counting down the days till our appt now! 29 days and cnt come soon enough! hope we get to start ASAP xxx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies< hope we are all ok, 


Im not as nervous about tomorrow now as we have sorted out what we are gunna say and wrote a few questions down, so glad we r prepared! :).

My mum works in a health shop in st helens and popped round wiv sum fresh royal jelly vitamins for me a few weeks ago which are supposed to help hormonal in balances and egg quality as well as fertility so its deffo worth a try ladies, i feel great just by takin them and folic acid! but the one thing to be careful of if u take them is if u have asthma or a allergy to pollen as it can cause a reaction. Ive read lots of reviews about it and there is a thread on here about it aswell so u never know it might increase chances of concieving :) just thought id let u ladies know if u wanna give a try xxx

Good luck to u all and lots of baby dust xxxxxx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies< hope we are all ok, 


Im not as nervous about tomorrow now as we have sorted out what we are gunna say and wrote a few questions down, so glad we r prepared! :).

My mum works in a health shop in st helens and popped round wiv sum fresh royal jelly vitamins for me a few weeks ago which are supposed to help hormonal in balances and egg quality as well as fertility so its deffo worth a try ladies, i feel great just by takin them and folic acid! but the one thing to be careful of if u take them is if u have asthma or a allergy to pollen as it can cause a reaction. Ive read lots of reviews about it and there is a thread on here about it aswell so u never know it might increase chances of concieving :) just thought id let u ladies know if u wanna give a try xxx

Good luck to u all and lots of baby dust xxxxxx


----------



## laura25

I found this and thought u all might like it xxxxx


~*BABY DUST*~

Time drags on, as months roll by.
Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
It seems our goal is out of reach,
A little one to love and teach...
A precious baby, to watch her grow.
Will it ever happen? We need to know!
As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
We wonder how we're going to cope.
The OPKs, the temperature chart,
The knowledge we hope they will impart.
The baby dance then our legs in the air,
To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
Our husbands don't know what it means.
The two week wait, the early tests,
Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
The urge to to test that we try and fight.
We always fail, try as we might.
With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
Please let our charts be triphasic!
Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
We're waiting for that grand surprise!
We need a BFP to end our plight!
So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
Every day we just get more obsessed!
Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
With heavy hearts, a BFN!
We promise not to test again...
Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
That is when we'll truly know!
We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
But, our time will come... in this I trust!
I wish you PMA and BABY DUST!


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, everyone well? Good luck tomorrow laura. I'm hoping my follow up will be soon. How are the injections going Becky? Well it was back 2 work for me today,so tired tonight! Thanks 4 the tips laura,will look into it,anything is worth a try! Xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls.
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Laura- good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope they give u a good action plan
> 
> Foxey- hows it going? x
> 
> Becky, longtobeamum, Caz, Bugs, wrighty, littepee- How are u all? Hope your injections are going ok Becky? x
> 
> I am just counting down the days till our appt now! 29 days and cnt come soon enough! hope we get to start ASAP xxx

hi hun im good thanks things are goin well, abit to easy at the moment. no sickness or roughness just tired and weeing all the time. waiting for my midwife to contact me this week. how u feeling? 29 days will fly by! 

becky u finding the jabs as bad as u thought u would? 

laura good luck tomoz and get all them questions asked!!!! how u feeling now?

hope everyone else is keeping their chins up and taking care xxxxxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls laura that's a lovely poem well ladies I'm not doin too well with injections tbh they hurt haha daddy says its coz my skins like leather off the sunbeds cheeky git! I'm sure I've got a bad batch of needles not very sharp are they haha I just hope all this is worth it I hate pain god help me in labour just watched 1 born and it makes me cry feel like I'm never gonna get there how we all doin good luck for tomorrow laura xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lovely poem Laura!
I must admit tho, the one "good" thing to come from having no tubes is not having to wonder "if" every mth. I knw full well its not poss. I will be a nightmare when i am in the 2ww from IVF tho as it feels like forever since i had a 2ww and got to poas! lol 

Glad all our ladies are doing ok. Becky- sorry the needles are hurting you hun. I am not bothered about needles tbh, just shit scared of leaving a air bubble an killin myself! lol.
I am a drama queen xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

My mum and dads a pro at them with my little brother being diabetic I've not got any side affects tho at all suppose they will kick in when I start the menopaur ? :/ all be worth it in the end I so hope we all get what we deserve this year what date is ur appt sarah? xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

yeah so true becky. Every needle and side effect will be worth it inshallah 
Our appt is 19th april so really not long now! cnt wait to get the ball rolling now.
Feels like iv been sitting on the side lines for ages now and i cnt wait to have something to report back xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies

foxey- im doin ok thanx, not to bad at all thanx hun, things get better everyday! hows u hun? xx

becky- sorry ur injections hurt hun, some of mine hurt sometimes and felt like they was never gunns go in hehe! xx


Sarah- we might be starting our treatment together! woop :) should probably find out for sure tomoz at the appointment! Dnt worry about pumpin air in ur self through injections hun, i said to the nurse i was scared of doin that, and she said it doesnt matter if a lil bit goes in because its not goin into a vein, if it was going into a vein then id probably be dead hehe! because sometimes its hard to get it all out hehe! xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Better to be at the start of it all tho I'm looking forward to my 2ww but dnt want it to end in disaster results so quite happy for it all to take its time from now haha think its just me and u who's next to report isn't it xxx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies, hope ur all doin ok! x

well went for our appointment at lwh today and asked the questions we wanted, and was in and out realy quick, the nurse just asked how we was after our failed cycle and weighed us both. Then checked phil had enough frozen swimmers left for our nxt go hehe! which he has thank god!. She also kept saying she will have to double check we have a 2nd free go, but she said we probably do with living in st helens! I bloody hope so or else where screwed :S because we cant afford to pay for it! but we most probably will have it free if they dnt keep changing it! 
fingers crossed! 
hope all u ladies are good xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- FAB news! hope we get to go through treatment together! i dnt know when we would be able to start, if our appt is 19th april? next af after that will probs be too soon as we need the bloods etc so im thinking probs around end may/june? x

Hope everyone else is ok? Yep Becky you will soon be reporting on the EC an ET! and hopefully i will not be too far behind u x

Hi to everyone else and hope ur all ok.

28 days till our appt with Mr K! yaaaay xxx


----------



## laura25

thanku hun,
wiv us goin away the end of april, which wud be our 3 month period when we wud of been starting but wiv bein on holiday it will most probably be end of may beginin of june hehe! weird hey maybe the same time as u! xxxx bet u cant wait for ur app now xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Laura, that would be amazing wouldnt it chick?! fingers x'd!

Just getting so excited now and still such a long road ahead. My god our babies will be spoilt rotten! lol

Hi to everyone else and hope u r all ok xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Aww Laura, that would be amazing wouldnt it chick?! fingers x'd!
> 
> Just getting so excited now and still such a long road ahead. My god our babies will be spoilt rotten! lol
> 
> Hi to everyone else and hope u r all ok xxx

Hehe, they sure will! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! Hope ur all ok?
Glad that all went well 4 u Laura, sound like u and africaqueen will be starting about the same time, exiting!:happydance:
I'm feeling much better and can't wait to get started again. Had my date for a follow up, Thursday 28th of April!!! :thumbup:Seeing DR Lewis Jones. I'm hoping to start on my down reg mid July. 
Fx for everyone xx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls! Hope ur all ok?
> Glad that all went well 4 u Laura, sound like u and africaqueen will be starting about the same time, exiting!:happydance:
> I'm feeling much better and can't wait to get started again. Had my date for a follow up, Thursday 28th of April!!! :thumbup:Seeing DR Lewis Jones. I'm hoping to start on my down reg mid July.
> Fx for everyone xx


Thanx hun and glad ur starting feelin better! thats good that ur seeing Dr lewis jones for ur follow up we just saw a nurse for ours and was in and out it was abit weird hehe! xxx good luck hun!


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi ladies how are we all great news laura hope it all goes super well this time round africa I'm gettin so excited now I've got my scan next thu just a question?? Did the injections make any of you moody because I'm terrible cry one minute and in a proper stinker the next :/ drivin me mad xxx off the subject my auntie went to be sterilised at the womans and got pregnant a few months later sadly turned out to be downsyndrome and they decided they couldn't cope as they have other children to consider anyways she was stunned and so were doctors so she went for follow up appt wed at whiston and they didn't even close up her right tube shocking or what xxx


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies, Hope ur all good 

thanx becky, omg, that is shoking hun about ur auntie! i deffo had mood swings hun wiv the injections to be honest my emotions seem to go all over the place hehe! i was happy one min then sad for no reason lol itl just been down to hormones hehe :S! good luck for ur scan hunny! xxx 


hope everyone is ok! :) xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Omg laura I'm so bad and OH just isn't gettin it sarcastic shit not helpin at all he's driving me mad ill be surprised if we even make it through this xx hope ur ok x


----------



## laura25

u will hun, dnt be silly hehe! im good thanx hun, looking 4ward to my jollies in 5 weeks! eeeeeeeek xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

How are we all today? I have been an absolute bitch today and burst into tears at my mums been so down in the dumps please tell me this is normal because I am meant to be excited and I'm just not at the minute :( xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Becky- i am pretty sure its normal to suffer with mood swings whist down regging hun.
Hope u feel better soon x

Laura-Ooh bet u cant wait for your hols! hope u have a fab time and a nice relax.
Im off to Ireland for a few days with my mum in 2wks and cnt wait for the break. Hope weather stays nice for our trip 

Bugs, Wrighty- Not seen u girls around and hope u are both ok x

Foxey- Hows things going?? x

Del- Hope all is well with u x

Caz- Hiya hun x

24 days till our appt with Mr K!! Yaaay xxx


----------



## laura25

becky i was exactly the same hun and kept saying i should feel better than this, believe me i used to just burst into tears itl be because ur hormones are all over the place hun, dnt worry! xxxx

thanx sarah, hope ur ok hunny? and enjoy ur trip to ireland wiv ur mum hun! u deserve it! Xxxx

Hope all the rest of u girlies are good, good luck and bring on the BFPs for us all!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Thanks for the re assurance girls ill be so glad when its all over with now :) bet ur lookin forward to a break girls I so need one haha hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## laura25

hehe you will be fine, thanx hun xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Hope everyone is having a nice wkend?
I am off to dh's godson's 1st birthday party soon and im dreading it :-(
A house full of babies and mums and there's us again like the odd ones out with no child of our own with us :-( i might have a glass of wine or 3 to numb the situation! lol.
Ah well just pray that it is us planning our babies 1st birthday parties asap xxx


----------



## laura25

we will be hun! our time will deffo come!! xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls how did yday go africa I know how u feel I hate christenings myself :( don't know if anyone can help me here but my AF is late and I have my scan thursday I'm panicking a bit now Its only by about 4 days but with me down reging I thought it would have brought it on a bit earlier xx


----------



## MrsBrooks

Hi Ladies, 

First time I have posted here but have been reading for a while so thought I'd better introduce myself.

We are in Chester and have seen Dr Haddad at the Countess. Quiet a negative appointment really. For a starter he continued to call my DH the wrong name through the whole appointment, despite being told over and over. We have had all bloods and test done and have results from everything. We have know for months that DH has low count, funny shaped, non swimmers so knew we would be having ICSI. 

He has put us on the waiting list to start ICSI at LWH, we have been told the waiting list is 4-6months. This bit I am unsure of as I have read several forums and nobody else has had to wait?? And a girl in work was told after her last appointment she could start the month after so I don't know where this has come from??

The thing that really upset me was lots of talks of cutting funding. He basically said that they are hearing in April about the cuts for both Chester and Liverpool. He strongly believes they are going to make big cuts. The whole appointment he just kept saying 'I don't know' to everything we asked.
We even asked if they cut funding would we be notified and he said probably not!

He said they would only put one egg back in me but we would like 2, we are aware of all the risk of multiple birth etc but really want the 2, especially if they are going to cut funding.

Would love to join you ladies and any insight would be much appreciated

MrsB x x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls!!
How's everyone doing? 
All is well with me thanks Africaqueen, count down 4 u now hun! woohoo!!
Laura,not long till your hols, i'm sure u can't wait. We've just booked to go away May half term 4 a week in the sun,feel that we needed a break.Won't be able to go during the summer hols if i've started treatment again,fx!! I've started to take the royal jelly tabs that u mentioned,worth a try :thumbup:. Going to start acupuncture 2!!!

What are u girls doing when it comes to drinking alcohol?? I love my glass of wine every now and again!! wine: Didn't drink any in the 7 weeks leading up to or during my first icsi or during my FET. I know they say that alcohol effects the quailty of your eggs, just wanted to know what your take was on the matter?? :shrug:

Becky - How are u hun? Don't worry about the mood swings, I was a super bitch when I was on my injections, lol:haha: 
Foxey - hope all is well with u? xx
Littlepee - How u feeling? xx
Hi to all the other ladies and welcome to Mrs B. xx

Mrs B - not sure why they have told u about the wait, why don't u give LWH a ring to find out what's going on.x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Hope everyone is ok x

Party went ok actually. I enjoyed cuddling the babies whilst the mums had a break 
I did sink a few glasses wine tho... lol. Got to get to grips with my diet again cos need to lose 12lb within 22 days... eeek. Il make sure i do it tho. Nothing is going to stuff up this appt when we have waited so bloody long!

Welcome Mrs brooks and best of luck. I pray they dnt cut funding! our appt is in april so hope we just make it if they are going to do that! too much worry isnt it? :-(

xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Welcome mrs brooks as for the waitin list there isn't one I started the same month as we received results how awful is ur doctor he shouldn't be doin that job nasty man as if it isn't hard enough already and I hope and pray they don't cut funding :/ they did mention this to me too at the moment its 2 goes on nhs but may be reduced to 1 hope not :( xxx well still no sign of AF gettin really worried now x


----------



## foxeydevil2

hey ladies welcome mrs brooks, i had to wait a month but only because my period clashed with christmas time. im good africa thank u, pregnancy is goin well 9 weeks now. got my anti-natal friday, april fools day typical!!!! lol. had a really rough weekend being ill but thats down to constant change in weather. pregnancy it self is great no sickness etc!!! hope it carries on. 
everyone else my fingers crossed for u all xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya mrs brooks and welcome, we r gunna have 2 put back in, in our nxt cycle aswell coz i have also heard they are doin alot of cuts as to how many free goes u get! booooo! hope its not just yet tho and we all get our well deserved two free goes! xxxx 

hope everyone else is good and wishing u all lots of babydust! xxx


----------



## MrsBrooks

Hi ladies,

Thank you for the warm welcome x

I am going to call LWH next Monday to see what's going on, I've not come across anyone else who has been told that waiting time. We are considering going private at the moment, but obviously that involves alot of planning round finances. :wacko:

So how is everyone doing today??

X x


----------



## laura25

hiya mrs brooks, i was told there was a waiting list but thats because my specialist at lwh said he had to say there would be a waiting list up2 6 months because they never actually know how long it is, but there wasnt we only waited a month :) so hopefully u wont have to wait that long hun.xxx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls!!
> How's everyone doing?
> All is well with me thanks Africaqueen, count down 4 u now hun! woohoo!!
> Laura,not long till your hols, i'm sure u can't wait. We've just booked to go away May half term 4 a week in the sun,feel that we needed a break.Won't be able to go during the summer hols if i've started treatment again,fx!! I've started to take the royal jelly tabs that u mentioned,worth a try :thumbup:. Going to start acupuncture 2!!!
> 
> What are u girls doing when it comes to drinking alcohol?? I love my glass of wine every now and again!! wine: Didn't drink any in the 7 weeks leading up to or during my first icsi or during my FET. I know they say that alcohol effects the quailty of your eggs, just wanted to know what your take was on the matter?? :shrug:
> 
> Becky - How are u hun? Don't worry about the mood swings, I was a super bitch when I was on my injections, lol:haha:
> Foxey - hope all is well with u? xx
> Littlepee - How u feeling? xx
> Hi to all the other ladies and welcome to Mrs B. xx
> 
> Mrs B - not sure why they have told u about the wait, why don't u give LWH a ring to find out what's going on.x

awww thats nice del that ur having a break, im sure u will have a nice time! glad youve starting taking royal jelly hun, thats it, its deffo worth a try, i feel alot better taking it! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- aww fab! best of luck for fri and keep us updated. excited for u! 

Hi to everyone else. Knackered today as doing overtime all wk and im done in xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya everyone hope we are all good today! 

ive had a hectic day im a nursery nurse, and today all the lil ones in my room have been either upset or lil monkeys all day hehe!! feel so tired now, it drains u looking after 12 under 2s lol! but there are lil sweeties! hehexxxx

Hope everyone has had a good day, xxxx lots of babydust to u all xxxx


----------



## MrsBrooks

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd drop in and say hi! How are we all today? Any news?

laura25 sounds like you've had a manic day!!

x x


----------



## laura25

MrsBrooks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd drop in and say hi! How are we all today? Any news?
> 
> laura25 sounds like you've had a manic day!!
> 
> x x

 hehe i have hun! lil monkeys they are hehe! hope ur good hun! x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.
Been a busy wk in work for me too so far this wk!

20 days till our appt with Mr K!! yaaaay xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

africaqueen said:


> Foxey- aww fab! best of luck for fri and keep us updated. excited for u!
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Knackered today as doing overtime all wk and im done in xxx

hi hun take it easy knackering yourself out aint much good!!!!!! had my anti natal today and everything fine, got my 12 week scan 19th, will seem more real then just hope everything will be ok . hope your feeling positive. hi to everyone else and positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

how is everyone? bit quiet on here x


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies! 

Hope we r all good, and have a lovely weekend, hopefully a sunny one hehe :) xxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls

Hope everyone is doing ok?

Any news from anyone? I have been having a terrible time lately with my mum being so ill. Went to Belfast on Fri morning with my mum to stay the wkend with my cousins and mum was so ill we were home the same day :-(
On a positive note tho, only 9 days till our appt with Mr Kingsland now! time is going sooo fast! hope we get positive news at the appt. Need some happiness xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls!
Hope everyone is doing ok?

Africaqueen - sorry to hear your mum is so ill. Be strong hun,I know it's hard. not long until u see Mr K now! xx

Laura - How u feeling? Looking forward 2 your hols I bet.x

Becky - How's the treatment going?? x

Littlepee -How are things? x

Foxey - Count down till scan day,i'm sure u can't wait! Hope u are feeling well and are taking it easy xx

AFM- I'm doing well, back into my fitness classes and I have started giong for a run after work (which I haven't done 4 years!), forgot how good it makes me feel. Only one more week left at work before the Easter hols,thank god!!:thumbup: I'm counting down the days till my appointment and hoping i'll get some answers. 
Wishing everyone all the best and hoping we will get our bpf's before summer is out!!! :winkwink:xxx


----------



## Del xx

BFP's even!!! lol! It's been a long day! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Il raise a glass to that hun! When is your next appt?

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 


hope we r all ok! we r soooo looking 4ward to our holiday now! eeeeeeeeek! 

we should be starting icsi again the end of june i think, because i need to ring them on the 1st day of my 3rd period which will be when we r away! boooooo just my luck hehe:( so itl have to the 4th one instead hehe!
cant wait to get started again now!!!!!!

bring on the lil bambinos hehe !
bfps allround!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx good luck girlies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yaaay to BFPS all round!
Not long till ur trip now laura eh hun? bet u cnt wait xxx


----------



## laura25

i cant hun, not long at all go on the 29th! woop hehe =) xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls how are we all doing xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! My appointment is on the 28th Africaqueen. OH is away with work though,he can't get out of it,I would of liked 4 him 2 be there,but can't be helped. I did phone 2 see if we could change, but it was 3 weeks down the line,so decided to stick with the 28th. His mum's going 2 come with me. Have u made a list of questions 2 ask at your appointmemt? Find it always helps me. How's your mum hun? Xx Laura - I'm hoping 2 get started end of june,early July too!! Xx Everyone else on here ok? X


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls! My appointment is on the 28th Africaqueen. OH is away with work though,he can't get out of it,I would of liked 4 him 2 be there,but can't be helped. I did phone 2 see if we could change, but it was 3 weeks down the line,so decided to stick with the 28th. His mum's going 2 come with me. Have u made a list of questions 2 ask at your appointmemt? Find it always helps me. How's your mum hun? Xx Laura - I'm hoping 2 get started end of june,early July too!! Xx Everyone else on here ok? X

Aww we might be starting the same time then hun! xx wish u lots of luck hunny xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Been a but quiet on here lately I've got lots to update should be due for ec next week got a scan tomorrow to measure follicles anybody any idea on what a good number & size is I had 19 on left ovary & 18 on right I'm gettin so nervous now xx hope everyone is keeping well xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Bit rather lol !! Also I'm finding the nurses a tad snotty & not making me feel at ease :( x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls! Glad to see this thread picking up again 

Laura and Del- I am hoping we will be starting treatment in June too so we could be the 3 IVF amigos! haha x

Becky- FAB news! cnt believe how fast time is going. Cant wait to hear about your EC and hope u get tons of lovely eggies and then some gorgeous embies x

Hope everyone else is ok? Bugs and wrighty, miss u girls and think of u often xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi ladies Had my 4 th baseline today counted follicles 23 on 1 ovary 14 on the other measuring 14mm was the biggest so booked for another scan Monday but was told to watch out incase I go into overdrive talk about panic me :( if all is ok Monday I have EC wed I don't have a clue if the number of follicles are good or bad or average ??? If I go into overdrive then my embies will be frozen & put back in 3 months I'm praying that's not going to happen waited so long already my burthday easter sunday i was hoping i would have them in for then :/ Hope ur all doing ok hoping for lots of bfp's before the years is out :D xxx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies, hope we r all good! 

awwwwww good luck becky hun! fingers crossed 4 the rest of ur cycle and lots of babydust for a bfp hunny! xxx

wishin everyone lots of luck and of course babydust! xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! How's everyone doing? Well it's the first day of the Easter hols for me today! Woohoo! Let's hope the weather stays like this! Africaqueen i like the sound of the 3 amigos! lol! Would be great if we started about the same time. Is your appointment tomoz? Good luck if so Xx Laura - u ok hun? xx Foxey - hope all is well xx Beck - how r u feeling? I had slight OHSS with my first round,not nice but they still went ahead with ET,they collected 22 eggs from me,which is a lot!! Only 13 mature enough to be injected,11 fertilized,had 2 embryos put back and 2 put on ice which I used last month. Hope all goes well 4 u hun. Try not to worry about things. I know it's hard xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Can someone please help someone should have been callin me before 4 pm they told me to call them if I hadn't heard but can't get through it's to give me the time for hcg I'm gettin so scared & angry :( x


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Becky- Did u get sorted hun?? that is so bad! as if IVF is not stressful enough! apparently that is LWH biggest issue :-(

Foxey- Hows it going?? 

Wrighty and bugs- hope u ladies are ok x

Laura and del- yup 3 amigos sounds FAB to me ;-) haha x

Well girlies i am sooo nervous right now! its our appt at LWH with Mr K in 2hrs!! 
I just hope it goes well and that i have lost a few lbs since my last WI cos my scales are broken. Aaaah pure stress. xxx


----------



## MrsBrooks

Africa how did it go?? Xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls they rang me at 4.45 pm phew!! Had my shot at 8 30 last night ec tomorrow crappin it x how did it go Africa xxx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies, 

How r we all?

3 amigos!!!!!!!!! wooop hehe! xx

awwww good luck becky! and dnt worry bout ur egg collection hunny, u will be fine! xx

Hope it went well today africa!! was thinkin about u! :) xx 

good luck to everyone! hope we all get our bfps before 2011 is over xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Becky- best of luck for EC tomorrow hun! cnt believe how fast it has come around!

Laura- Yup we will be the 3 amigos and i cnt wait 

Well girls, had our appt today and i was a bit disappointed as i expected some dates to start treatment etc, but overall it was good news.
We have been given funding for 2 cycles of IVF on the NHS which is fab as a lot of PCT'S have cut funding. He asked some basic health questions and about my previous pregnancies etc and asked dh about his lifestyle and then he said there is no waiting list and he will refer us for a patient information evening where we will get to know more and fill out all the forms etc and then then we can start treatment once results are in.
so should have a appt for the P.I.E within 4 wks he said 
But you know what?? he didnt even mention my weight let alone weigh me! so all the panic for nothing! lol. I will deffo get my weight down now tho. Have been a pig today so back on it 2moz as i want to be as healthy as i can for this 

xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hey ladies well it seems to be all go for you now! well its been a hectic and nervous few weeks but i had my scan yesterday and saw my baby . good strong heartbeat and nice fat belly lol. never been so relieved. got my 20 week scan on 13th june. been completely fine through out no sickness or roughness, goin back to work next wednesday after 3 months off. my fingers are crossed for all of you and i hope i give u all hope it does work xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi ladies well EC went well 14 eggs retrieved feelin very positive just needs 1 for my little miracle right?? :) xx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Becky- best of luck for EC tomorrow hun! cnt believe how fast it has come around!
> 
> Laura- Yup we will be the 3 amigos and i cnt wait
> 
> Well girls, had our appt today and i was a bit disappointed as i expected some dates to start treatment etc, but overall it was good news.
> We have been given funding for 2 cycles of IVF on the NHS which is fab as a lot of PCT'S have cut funding. He asked some basic health questions and about my previous pregnancies etc and asked dh about his lifestyle and then he said there is no waiting list and he will refer us for a patient information evening where we will get to know more and fill out all the forms etc and then then we can start treatment once results are in.
> so should have a appt for the P.I.E within 4 wks he said
> But you know what?? he didnt even mention my weight let alone weigh me! so all the panic for nothing! lol. I will deffo get my weight down now tho. Have been a pig today so back on it 2moz as i want to be as healthy as i can for this
> 
> xxx

awww thats good news hunny! im excited for u xxxx


----------



## laura25

babys4beckyx said:


> Hi ladies well EC went well 14 eggs retrieved feelin very positive just needs 1 for my little miracle right?? :) xx


wow 14 thats brill hunny! yeap u only need one hun :) wishing u lots of babydust hunny! :baby: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- Awww i am so happy u seen bubs  u deffo give us the hope we need x

Becky- FAB news hun! was EC painful? do they always use sedation or GA? x

Laura- Not long till we all get going soon! i expect lots of bumps on our xmas 2011 pics ;-)

xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I was shocked that I was put asleep but glad as I never felt a thing sore now tho but worth it just dreading tomorrow just hope they're all goin strong :) xxxx Africa feels like last week I was at the info evenin it's flew x


----------



## MrsBrooks

Exciting stuff everyone!


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi ladies just had the phoncall all 14 were injected and 9 have fertilised I'm over the moon :) xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! Hope everyone is well!

Africqueen - Glad that the appointment wnt well 4 u hun! Not long till we get started now!!!:happydance: x

Becky - Fab news hun,great number of eggs and 9 fertilized,wow that's bril!When are u going in 4 the ET?? Have my fingers crossed for u. Good luck!:flower: x

Laura - u got everything sorted for your hols next week? x

Foxey - Awww i'm sure ur made up, so pleased all was well with the scan. Will be hard 4 u to go back 2 work now hun, take it easy and don't do to much! Reading your updates gives me hope. Was this your first round of ivf? x

I'm going for my first acupuncture appointment this afternoon, i'm a little nervous but i'm used to needles by now! lol! Not sure what to expect!

We will get through this together girls, fx for lots of babybumps! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## babys4beckyx

She said sat or Monday she's goin to call me Saturday with exact day she wants to keep a check on them over the next 48 hours Monday Is 5 days from EC xx my birthday Sunday too so what a lovely present xxx hope ur doin well Hun xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Del xx said:


> Hi girls! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> Africqueen - Glad that the appointment wnt well 4 u hun! Not long till we get started now!!!:happydance: x
> 
> Becky - Fab news hun,great number of eggs and 9 fertilized,wow that's bril!When are u going in 4 the ET?? Have my fingers crossed for u. Good luck!:flower: x
> 
> Laura - u got everything sorted for your hols next week? x
> 
> Foxey - Awww i'm sure ur made up, so pleased all was well with the scan. Will be hard 4 u to go back 2 work now hun, take it easy and don't do to much! Reading your updates gives me hope. Was this your first round of ivf? x
> 
> I'm going for my first acupuncture appointment this afternoon, i'm a little nervous but i'm used to needles by now! lol! Not sure what to expect!
> 
> We will get through this together girls, fx for lots of babybumps! xxxx:hugs:

thank u hun im looking forward to goin back work but ill be on light duties anyway. yes it was our first round and we also have an embie in the freezer for future . good luck hunny xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Del-How did the acupuncture go?? i am thinking of having it when we start tx too if we can afford it. lol x

Becky- That is wonderful news hun! made up for you! u will soon be PUPO ;-)

Foxey- Glad all is well x

Laura- Ooh wish we were going on holiday! u lucky thing x

Hi to everyone else. Work has been manic today so be glad when tomorrow is over and im off for 3 days! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, everyone enjoying the bank hol weekend?
Went out with the girls Thursday night, was in bed :sleep: nearly all day yestaerday recovering!!! Getting 2 old for heavy night outs! lol! :wacko:

Acupuncture went well thanks Africaqueen, just 4 needles because it was my first time, going back on Tuesday. Going to have 6 sessions and then go back to have more during next ivf cycle. I felt very relaxed afterwards, but not sure if it's worth the money!! Very expenssive. She also suggested regular massages to help relax. She has treated lots of women going through ivf. 

Becky - Did they phone you with an update this morning hun?? Hope u have a lovely birthday 2moz x

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

Hope everyone is good and well! 

becky hope ur doing ok and have lots of lil embies!!!!! sending u lots of babydust! x

well girlies we are off to the dominican republic nxt friday! eeeeeeek! sooooo looking 4ward to it now, and have our fresh new cycle to be looking 4ward to when we get back! :) hope all u girlies are good and are having a lovely easter! xxxxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls hope ur all well and enjoying the Easter hols del i tried reflexology and i thought it was wasting money too so i stopped, Laura how lucky Dominican holiday I could really do with one lol Africa how u getting on Hun? Foxey hope your taking it easy :) I had my update this morning my 9 embies have all devided into 8 cells so going for blasto Monday very excited now really want 2 back but they're insisting on the 1 xxx


----------



## laura25

awwww thats brill becky! woop! 9 embies! grow embies grow :D xx


----------



## africaqueen

Becky- Happy Birthday hun and that's fab news on the embies!! woop woop! good luck for tomorrow xxx

Laura- Ah u lucky thing. I would kill for a holiday with dh before we start tx but not much chance cash wise or time off work wise either tbh :-( ah well we can have a hol when we have our baby  have a fab time xxx

Del- Yeah i was thinking of having accu but cnt justify that cost tbh and i knw ppl who dnt have it and still get pg from their ivf so fingers x'd xxx

HAPPY EASTER everyone! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hello ladies I'm officially pupo only one made it to blasto stage the others not quite so none froze I'm gutted about that :/ didn't feel a thing either was very emotional seeing it on screen feel daft now but I really was a cryer :'( hope u all had a lovely Easter I enjoyed yesterday had a BBQ and chilled out xxxx


----------



## Del xx

babys4beckyx said:


> Hello ladies I'm officially pupo only one made it to blasto stage the others not quite so none froze I'm gutted about that :/ didn't feel a thing either was very emotional seeing it on screen feel daft now but I really was a cryer :'( hope u all had a lovely Easter I enjoyed yesterday had a BBQ and chilled out xxxx

Congrats on being pupo hun! Sorry that none of the others made it to blasto, but you only need one to stick around to make your dream come true!! :thumbup: I also cried when I saw mine on screen,very emotional. Take it easy, I have everything crossed 4 u! Good luck with the 2ww xx 

Hope everyone else is ok and had a lovely Easter weekend! xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies how r we all? 

awwwww congrats on being pupo becky! sending u lots of sticky babydust hunny 
take it easy chick! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Becky congrats on being PUPO! Lets hope and pray this is the only bean u will need ;-)

Not long till ur hol now Laura!

Del and foxey- Hope all well ladies xx

Was half expecting a letter in post today for PIE but not yet :-(
I have just done a rough timeline an it seems we will have ET in August... seems a lifetime away but times goes fast dont it? 
Just watching this prog about multiples and i am honestly not sure if its a good idea to have 2 embies put back or not?? i want the best chance and would love twins but this women had triplets cos one of the embies split in two...?? xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hello girls im wondering if someone can help I've been gettin period like cramps since day of et and I'm feelin really negative and sad I've got over a week to go and I'm already drivin myself mad :/ xxx hope everyone is ok xxx Laura when do you start your next cycle xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies!!

Becky- awww dnt be sad hun, believe me i know its hard! keep ur chin up hun, it might be implantation pain or summit hunny its still realy earlly just relax and take it easy chick :),
i should be startin my nxt cycle in june i think! i need to ring up on first day of period then to arrange injection delivery and all dat! looking 4ward to gettin started again! xxx

Africa- hi hun, if we r lucky to have 2 healthy embies we will be havin two put back nxt cycle!! quite excited! i say go for it hun! im takin the chance of multiples hehe! xxx

Del- hows u hunny? hope ur good? xxx

foxey- hope u and ur lil bambino are good hunny! :) xxx

eeeeeeeeek last working day tomoz then off to dolminican i go!! :D hehe cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx 

sending good luck and babydust to u all!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies are any of u on facebook? 

i am add me if u want, its laura ryan! xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Laura I'm drivin myself mad with it all I also wish I never told anyone adds to the pressure and no one understands it all xx how would I know when af is due will it be the same date as usual or do I count 14 days from ec :/ enjoy your jollys hun xxx


----------



## laura25

i dunno how they work out your AF hun, think some people just have a normal AF around the date they usually have one! 
dnt give up hope yet hun, :)
coz i was abit nagative bout my last cycle and ive told myself to be more positive this time round coz it doesnt do u any good! keep thinking positive hun as much as it drives u mad! i was exactly like that, my head was all over the place in my two week wait :s! sending u tonnes of babydust hun! take it easy chick! xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

becky congrats on being pupo. i had slight cramps it an be normal! my fingers and toes r crossed for u. when can u do a test? i had to wait 10 days, i had my et on day 5. 

laura enjoy ur hol's chill and prepare for the next round, bean and i r fine. weve nicknamed it bean coz it sounds so impersonal and its our baby very much real. 

africa i was told they wont put more than one back unless youve had a failed attempt at one for that exact reason, alot of people have both of them take and then they split to create quads. multiple is so common now and doctors would rather we had just the one as it has a beta chance of survival and growth. August will soon be here.
hi to everyone else and good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls laura i will add you now hun ok i am carrie ann walsh my pic is me and the other half kissing ha x x x


----------



## babys4beckyx

I can do test next Friday I'm so scared of it failing don't think I can cope with the dissapointment :( I had day 5 transfer to all my other embies slowed down so none froze :( Ive been really positive up till now and I just don't like these pains feel like period is about to hit me hard :( xx


----------



## laura25

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls laura i will add you now hun ok i am carrie ann walsh my pic is me and the other half kissing ha x x x

 hehe think ive somehow deleted ur friend request then sent u another hehe! xxx


----------



## laura25

babys4beckyx said:


> I can do test next Friday I'm so scared of it failing don't think I can cope with the dissapointment :( I had day 5 transfer to all my other embies slowed down so none froze :( Ive been really positive up till now and I just don't like these pains feel like period is about to hit me hard :( xx

Good luck for next friday! will have everything crossed 4 u hunny xxx :thumbup:


----------



## Del xx

Hey hey ladies! hope everyone is well? Becky hun the 2 ww is so hard,I hope your ok,be positive,I have everything crossed 4 u Xx. Laura - enjoy your hols hun,you deserve it. Africa - how r things? hope all is well.ASF - staying at the docs in liverpool tonight,have my follow up appointment at 9am in LWH 2moz! Nervous and have lots of questions ready 4 doc! Hope all is ok 2 start 2nd round in june/July. Will update u all tomorrow. xxx


----------



## laura25

well girlies i go away tomoz so wont be on here for a week hehe! hope u all take care! and good luck to u all! xxx

Becky- good luck hunny, with have everything crossed 4 u hunny! xxx

Del- good luck hunny im sure ur follow up will be fine, we asked lots of questions to! hope u get to start your fresh cycle soon! xxx


lots of babydust girlies! xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls have a lovely time Laura you deserve a break how is everyone else doing I am my own worst enemy not stopped crying today pains still here headache and no appetite this 2 ww is the worst thing I've experienced :/ I've not stopped reading things on the Internet my oh says he's going to cut off the Internet and confiscate my phone oops I have a week left to test how the hell am I gonna cope I need to read my book again and keep positive (the secret) xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Laura- Have a fab hol! xx

Becky- You are bound to worry hun but keep thinking positive xx

Del- How did ur follow up appt go? xx

Caz- How's things hun? xx

I am going to add Caz an Laura on FB now. I am sarah yusuf . Please dnt mention IVF on my wall tho cos we keepin it hush hush  

Well i had a letter from LWH today saying we need to fill in the forms(came with the letter) and send them back so they can decide if we are eligible for NHS cycle and then they can let us know when treatment should start?? Mr K told us it would be a invite to a PIE that came thru the post? xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi Africa we had them too your letter should arrive shortly after The forms :) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi sarah im ok hun just on 100mg clomid now 2nd cycle mr k said this will work x x


----------



## africaqueen

That's a relief then Becky  i was panicking! lol x

Caz- Aww that's good news x


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi caz what's the chlomid for Hun? I'm not clued up on everything xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I'm on Facebook too I'm rebecca mitchell I'll add you all shortly xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls!
Laura - u lucky thing, enjoy and relax hun! xx

Becky - I know how u feel hun, i've done it twice over. It's a nightmare. Try not to get your self worked up hun. Thinking of u. xx:hugs:

Africaqueen - Ur one step closer hun! The PIE letter won't be long once u send them back! Exiting stuff!!:happydance: xx

Foxey - hope ur taking it easy!!!:winkwink:xx

Hi to all the other ladies on the thread.
All went well today :thumbup:. I saw Dr Shaw, he was lovely. He doesn't think that I need any further test done at the mo because all seems well with me. He told me that all the standard tests they've done on me in the past are of 'normal' results!, which is good.He repeated some thyroid tests because it had been a year scince they were done last. He thinks that the egg quality was compromised last time because they over stimulated me resulting in my OHSS. They are going to change my protocol this time to a short one!! Hoping that this will stop me from having OHSS again.
He gave me the goahead to start during my June or July cycle, said it was up to me and to ring on the first day of my period. Feeling very positive and hoping with all my heart that it will be third time lucky for us! xx


----------



## laura25

awwww del thats brill news! eeeeeeeek! we might be starting together xxx

talk to u all soon ladies xx


----------



## caz & bob

babys4beckyx said:


> Hi caz what's the chlomid for Hun? I'm not clued up on everything xx

it for people who don't ovulate buy themselves but i do so he give it me again to make my eggs good quality hun been on it before had 2 loses on it i was on 50mg then but hes put it up now to 100mg x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Del- That is fab news! very positive and i have my fingers x'd for u hun x

Laura- Found u on FB and tried to add u but no "add friend" button on ur profile? lol x

im watchin kate an will the love story an have cava in the fridge to have with brekky tomorrow to watch the wedding with! haha xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi ladies how are we all I'm goin insane still got cramps 5dp et and seem to be less frequent but still there and worrying me i can't believe this is the hardest part of the Ivf process do you think it would be too early to test tomorrow 6dp5dt I've got 2 first responce so I'm thinking It may show :/ xxx hope everyone Is ok and enjoying the bank holiday


----------



## foxeydevil2

babys4beckyx said:


> Hi ladies how are we all I'm goin insane still got cramps 5dp et and seem to be less frequent but still there and worrying me i can't believe this is the hardest part of the Ivf process do you think it would be too early to test tomorrow 6dp5dt I've got 2 first responce so I'm thinking It may show :/ xxx hope everyone Is ok and enjoying the bank holiday

i know its hard but dont text till the date they have given u. they give u the date for a reason hun, if u test early and its negative its just dissapointment u dont need. id advice u wait till the date they have told u to test xxx


----------



## babys4beckyx

They said to test when I've finished pessarys which is day 11 feels like such a long wait but I agree rather still have a little hope I just feel so down in the dumps with having cramps :( xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,how's everyone doing? Last day of my Easter hols today :cry:. Back 2 the mad house 2moz!! Can't wait 2 go away may half term. Becky - how r u hun? Foxey is right u know,try not to test until the date they've given u. Thinking of u hun and have my fx 4 u. Africaqueen - u ok hun? How's your mum? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Im ok thanks. Was a busy wkend and my mums bday yesterday. Was a sad day as she could not have any of her cake or join in the conversation for obvious reasons. feels so unfair she has to suffer so much :-(

Becky- I think its right to wait as the result will be the right one then xxx

Del-im dreading going back to work again tomorrow too. enjoy being away frm there! lol xxx

Foxey- Hows it going? xxx

Hope everyone had a fab wkend!


----------



## babys4beckyx

Hi girls I gave in tested this mornin bfn and now af is here so over for me so soon devastated been cryin all day none stop I'm shattered but at least I never got to fri I can start to get myself together hope everyone is ok and hoping for some bfp's this thread is not doing well :/ xx


----------



## Del xx

Becky - I'm so sorry hun, :hugs: I know what your going through and how u feel it's awful, be strong. You will get through it. Have you phoned LWH yet? They were in today. They will talk u through what happens next. U will be entiltled to another go if you were NHS funded.Take it easy xxx

Africaqueen - I'm sure i't hard to see your mum like that hun. Life just isn't fair is it. 
Yeh back to reality 2moz! lol! xxx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls.
> 
> Im ok thanks. Was a busy wkend and my mums bday yesterday. Was a sad day as she could not have any of her cake or join in the conversation for obvious reasons. feels so unfair she has to suffer so much :-(
> 
> Becky- I think its right to wait as the result will be the right one then xxx
> 
> Del-im dreading going back to work again tomorrow too. enjoy being away frm there! lol xxx
> 
> Foxey- Hows it going? xxx
> 
> Hope everyone had a fab wkend!


hi hun, everything is goin well thanks, starting feeling flutters which i think is baby now, im 14 weeks gone and still relaxing. how u feeling? xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

babys4beckyx said:


> Hi girls I gave in tested this mornin bfn and now af is here so over for me so soon devastated been cryin all day none stop I'm shattered but at least I never got to fri I can start to get myself together hope everyone is ok and hoping for some bfp's this thread is not doing well :/ xx

im so sorry to hear that hun. will u try again? its alot emotionally and physically xx


----------



## babys4beckyx

I don't know what to do I just can't believe how upsetting and awful It is I feel like I've lost one all over again feel daft but I'm just absolutely devastated I haven't rang lwh yet I can't even speak without bursting into tears so I'll leave it a few days how long do you have to wait to start again I'm really drained can't believe I had 14 fertilised what the hell went wrong :( xxx


----------



## Del xx

babys4beckyx said:


> I don't know what to do I just can't believe how upsetting and awful It is I feel like I've lost one all over again feel daft but I'm just absolutely devastated I haven't rang lwh yet I can't even speak without bursting into tears so I'll leave it a few days how long do you have to wait to start again I'm really drained can't believe I had 14 fertilised what the hell went wrong :( xxx

I know it's hard hun,I did nothing but cry for the first few days. I hope that u have friends and family 2 support u both. It can be such a strain. I remember telling my oh that I could never put myself through it again,but u find the strength because u want it so much. U have to wait 3 bleeds as they say before starting again. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- aww that is lovely u can feel flutterings  glad all is well x

Becky- I know u are devastated but there is still a chance you could be pregnant. Your test date is Fri and its only tue today and lots of ladies bleed early on? I know its prob not likely but there is a tiny ray of hope there intill fri. Sorry we have to go through this. It is soul destroying isnt it? all we want is our babies and we have to endure so much xxx

Del- Hows things with you? xx

Laura- You will be sunning yourself now i should imagine but Hiya to you ;-) xx

Caz- Hows u hunni? xx

I am feeling very low today. Barely slept last night and have had a bad tummy all morning. Think the stress of my mums illness and my dads tests this wk to see if the cancer has come back is wearing me down. I have never felt so exhausted. I am supposed to be back in work today on a 12-8 all wk but i honestly cannot face it. Just feel too sad and shattered and sleep deprived :-( xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi everyone, I'm well thanks africaqueen,teachers training day today so no kids till 2moz!just getting my class sorted today. Sorry u feel so low,don't really know what to say that can help u hun. Must be hard. U need to look after yourself to make sure your in tip top condition to start treatment,can u take time off work? sounds like u could do with it.Sending u a big hug. Xxx Becky - how u feeling today hun? xx Foxey - I'm glad ur well hun and lovely 2 hear about the flutters! Xx Laura - hope ur having a great time xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Del.
I called in sick today to work and will probably take the rest of the week as i feel exhausted and just not myself. Like my brain has had a overload if u know what i mean?
I need to get fit for our treatment as it means the world to us xxx


----------



## Del xx

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Del.
> I called in sick today to work and will probably take the rest of the week as i feel exhausted and just not myself. Like my brain has had a overload if u know what i mean?
> I need to get fit for our treatment as it means the world to us xxx

Glad u phoned in sick, take it easy this week, relax and do as little as poss! Doesn't matter if ur in your pj's all day! You need to be ready mentally and physically for yor treatment hun as it can be very draining.I'm sure that a week off will help.
I've eaten and drank far too much over the Easter hols. :blush:I've not been for a run scince Friday, will be easier once I'm back in routeen with work. I have dance class Thursday night which I really enjoy. Need to make sure i'm in ship shape for the beach in a few weeks! lol! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Del. Thats what i intend to do. I may go for a drive to North wales at some point as i love the scenery and peace etc. I am mostly going to bake and catch up on my competitions and reading tho  i deffo need it and i hate taking time off work but i need to put me first this time in prep for the most important treatment of my life.
Where r u going on Holiday? xxx


----------



## Del xx

Yeh some lovely places to visit,especially if the weather's nice. I'm sure a week off will do u the world of good. Booked an all inc in a quiet part of ibiza, we're a bit to old for the San Antonio scene now! Lol! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for you all Sarah i am fine hun just finished my 2nd round of 100mg hun x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Del- We had a lovely day and went to Llandudno (which i always spell wrong! lol) had a nice stroll along the front and had some chips. Did me the world of good. Where abouts are you in N.Wales? Ooh your holiday sounds fab! i LOVE Ibiza. I did all the crazy stuff yrs back but would love to go back on a family trip and stay in the old town as its so stunning.
Have a fab time! x

Caz- Glad ur ok hun. x

Becky- I hope you are ok. I know u will feel as if the world has ended but believe me, you will recover and be ready to try again. we are stronger than we think x


----------



## africaqueen

This thread has gone quiet ladies... everyone ok?

Becky- Thinking of u hun xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ladies- Natp18 who started this lovely thread of ours is going through a terribly sad time at the moment and she is due to be induced at 26wks on the 25th May due to her poor baby girl having the same genetic illness her daughter Lilly had. I just want everyone to pray for her and be thinking of her during this sad time. She is a amazing woman and we have kept a close friendship during the past year and amid all her sadness she has been a great support to me. This could not happen to a nicer person and life is so cruel. Nat if u do read this, i hope you dont mind me posting this sweet. Just want everyone here to know how amazing you are xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow, where is everyone? I am lonely :-( lol 

We got our PIE invite through this morning!! We are soooo happy. Its on the 24th may.
AF is due 2 days later, so would i be able to have bloods etc done on that cycle?
Its all new to me and im really excited. How soon after PIE will we start injections? xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! Sorry not posted last few days,so busy with work and have family over from Canada too! All go! How's everyone doing? Africaqueen - How u feeling hun? week off doing u some good? Llandudno is lovely. I bet ur exited about your PIE! I'm sure u can have your bloods done this cycle. We had our PIE last may,didn't get started till October! But u have allready seen mr k so I'm sure u won't be as long. Exiting stuff! I'm sorry to hear about poor Nat,so sad. My thoughts are with her. Becky - not heard off u for a while,u ok? Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- I am feeling a fair bit better thank you. I think taking the time off work was the right thing to do and i have a relaxing wkend with dh planned and then back to work Monday feeling more positive as although very sad things are happening with my mum, my dads blood test results came back clear so the cancer is most likely not back thank god! 
Also we have our forthcoming treatment to focus on and i am very excited as is dh.

xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 

im back! hehe :) hope we r all ok! we had the most amazing holiday! feel realy refreshed hehe and a lil jet lagged at the mo hehe! 


Becky- im sooooo sorry hun, was thinking of u and praying! chin up honey xxxx

awww africa thats soooo sad about nat! awwwwww sending her lots of hugs! xxxx

hope all u girlies are good! 
hoping for bfps on our thread very sooon!!!!!!! babydust to all u lovely ladies!!! xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Laura! Glad u had a fab time hun. Have u got pics on FB yet?? lol x

I am off to the shops to get some bits so back on later xxx


----------



## laura25

hehe hiya sarah, yep pics are on fb hehe! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Fab pics hun  makes me want a hol sooo bad. We were thinking of booking somewhere abroad but i would not want to fly during treatment so we are looking at Ireland probs and go and stay with my cousin or get a good deal for Isle of man for the end of Summer xxx


----------



## laura25

thanx hun, i know we where told that! i wouldnt fly during treatment, we only went coz we had to wait 3 months to make a start on everything again! had a brill time! 

Ireland sounds lovely id love to go there! and isle of man sounds fab to! u will have a brill time! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Good morning ladies! Welcome back laura,hope u had a great time! Fresh and ready to face your next round now hun! xx Africaqueen how u feeling,hope ur a little better after your week off hun. Good news about your dad. xx All is well with me,was out on the town in liverpool with oh and friends last night,had a fab time. Lunch and some shopping before heading home xx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- I am feeling a lot better after my week off thank you  it was just what i needed to get my head together. I am going to have a relaxing lazy day today and im actually looking forward to returning to work tomorrow xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi! Hope no none minds me joining in here. I have been trying to concieve over two years and have been told I have unexplained infertility by Mr Drakely. We are due to start our first round of IVF this month (I have my drugs appointment on the 24th May). It seems I have been waiting for a start date for ages and now I have it I am so scared (but excited at the smae time if you know what I mean)! I was a little disappointmented that our last appointment was only with a nurse because I was hoping to discuss it all through again with the doctor. She was really nice but wanted us to say whether we wanted two embryos or one putting back. Has anyone got any thoughts on this? I am 30 and husband is 31.

Also I how long will I be downregulating for?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Cvaeh 

Ooh you will soon be starting then! we are attending our PIE on the 24th and then its all systems go i believe! seems like forever that we have waited for this treatment too, but soon be reality  As far as i know, u DR for around 2wks and then they scan u and if all ok you go onto stimms but if slow response they will prolong the DR by a few days?? someone else is probs best telling you, who has been through it tho! lol.
As regards number of embies... i am also 30 and dh 31 and we are going to have 2 embies put back if they offer us this choice. I am hoping they will do if they have offered you the option of 1 or 2 and we are the same age ? I know many ladies who have had twins through IVF and as there is no way of me ever getting pregnant naturally(i have no tubes) we would feel so blessed to have 2 babies as we dream of having 3 children.
Although obviously we would be delighted to be blessed with one. There are risks with multiple pregnancy though so it is a personal choice and you should do what feels right for you and dh xxx


----------



## lozmo

Hiya Africaqueen and hi all, gatecrashing here but I have the PIE on Tuesday, do you think we'll start treatment within 3 months? And by treatment I mean the medications? I hope so as we've already had two SAs, bloods on DH, an HSG, day 3 and day 21 bloods. I don't mind giving them more of my blood lol but I so would like to know what happen next, guess all will be revealed in the PIE!


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Lozmo 

Treatment legally has to start within 3mths of PIE and that means injecting within that time frame so not long now and i wont be far behind u! we might be bump buddies ;-)
Our PIE is on the 24th. So excited! were all ur tests done at LWH within the last 12mths? if so, you will be able to start quicker than most as usually after PIE you get the bloods and SA done then have a consultant appt around 4-5wks later to get results. If all your tests are up to date, this should make the process a little faster xxx


----------



## lozmo

Yeah we could be! . We had all our tests through our GP then OBGYN. The first SAs were back in July/Aug 2010 so I would love to know if they have improved with all that DH has done, I'm sure he wouldn't mind doing another either hehe! He has quit smoking, taking Zita West vitamins, had next to no alcohol and we're both more healthy diet wise. My day 21 tests were late last year and day 3 was in April to go with the referral to LWH I was told. But I suppose we'll do them all again, I don't mind I'm just so impatient to start, I can imagine you are the same


----------



## africaqueen

Oh yeah i cnt wait to just get started! The way time goes so fast tho, im sure we will soon be announcing our BFPS! haha xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Africaqueen
Thanks for your reply. I think I will wait and see what happens with our embryos before I decide defiantely one or two. I'm leaning towards 2 at the moment but we have a few weeks to think about it. Good luck to you! I hope it works out for us both x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi guys. I see that you are all at LWH. I attended my PIE on 23rd march. My partner and I have had our tests and now waiting to be told when our consultation will be. The bank holidays has really delayed things for us. :cry: How soon after the consultation does the treatment start or do I have to wait another month? I'm finding the waiting to be the hardest part of the whole process. :cry:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi
I attended my PIE on the 24th February and am starting down regulating on the 24th May. We went for our joint consultation meeting Thursday and I was told to ring on the first day of my period to arrange a start date which happened to fall on Friday. It all seems to be happening pretty quickly now which is good but scary. Hope you get your appointment soon. Ours was about six weeks after we had our blood tests.


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! hope we are all good! xx

welcome lozmo, and cvaeh! hello girlies!!! xx

well back to work for me tomoz! boooo! still in holiday mode hehe and abit jet lagged! lol could do with another week off haha! kinda madew up period didnt appear on holiday so will beable to get the ball rolling this month rather than next month when it arrives wooop! cant wait to get the ball rolling again! cycle number 2 here we come!!!! fingers crossed for everyone and bfps to u all!!!! we will see some BFP! before the year is out! i know it! xxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome babydust after your consultation they will tell you to ring them on cd1 of next cycle and they will book u in for needles training and u will start DR on cd23 as far as i knw.
So not long now at all ;-) x

Laura- I have a good feeling for this thread this year so come on BFPS! yaaay x
Hope works goes ok for u tomorrow. Im back myself after 9 days off and its always crap the 1st day back x

Im in bed now about to watch "tron legacy" with dh so nite all xxx


----------



## lozmo

Hi Laura  I'm nervous for tomorrow, is there anything I need to do before or bring to the PIE? I'm glad DH will hear lots of info though rather than me researching it to death!


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Lozmo im the same! i bore DH to tears with my IVF knowledge and he never takes any bloody notice as he only listens to "professionals" lmao. So be glad to get to our PIE and he can finally learn more of what is involved  Good luck for tomorrow!
From what my friends have said, it is 2hrs of listening to different pro's talking about the process with 29 other couples and they give u your consent forms and forms for blood and SA tests etc to do when your next cycle starts. Im sure Laura will fill you in better xxx


----------



## lozmo

:haha: yeah DH's eyes glaze over after a while and I think he half believes me when I tell him things, also have to keep it short and sweet! He's in denial about the whole 'infertility' status, I class us as infertile after 1.5 years of NTNP and another year of TTC but he refuses to believe it. He thinks we can get pregnant naturally after a few more years. I'm 32 he's 41 how long does he want! Doesn't help my argument when BBC newsreader Kate (40) announces a natural conception after IVF failures, and after being told she can't have children. 

Anyway going off topic... I can't wait til tomorrow! Want to start the meds ASAP so I can start complaining about them how twisted is that?! Just want everything ... and yesterday.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey lozmo, africaqueen is right it is very much a meeting full of pro's informing your of the process. For all of us that have research this to death it will just go over what we already know but all the DH's out there who will only listen to the professionals, it will be a break through. At the PIE meeting it was the first time I saw my DH actually take notice.

The wait is so frustrating and like you I want it all... yesterday! I am due my letter this week to notify me of my consultation meeting and I have never been so keen to see the post man. I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling like this


----------



## africaqueen

Lozmo- The "good" thing with unexplained infertility is that there is always chance of a miracle ;-) i know women who have gone through IVF and had a child naturally a few yrs later. My Mum and dad were trying 10yrs for me and could not readily have IVF in those days and here i am ;-) at least the IVF saves all the uncertainty tho as u know it gives u a huge chance. I bet u are sooo excited for tomorrow! wish ours was tomorrow. 2wks seems ages away as i am also very impatient! haha x

Babydust- You are deffo not the only one feeling like this ;-) i get excited every day when i see my PIE ticker saying a day less so god help us when we are waiting for Cons appt! haha. Yeah think our PIE will be the only time dh will take some info on board! bloody men eh?! bury their heads in the sand whilst ours are stuck in the clouds... haha xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, just poped in to see how every one is? Welcom to all u new ladies!! It lovely to see everyone so exited about starting their cycles. The PIE will explain a lot to u and make the oh listen, lol!!! U usally down reg for about 3 weeks and then an extra week or so on the second lot of injections before egg collection. It's all so complicated when u first get started but u will soon get used to it!! I can't wait to get started on our second round! Not long now!
Africaqueen and Laura - u ok girls? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

All ok here Del, just counting down the days till PIE and driving myself nuts! lmao.
Omg i have never been so excited in a long time. After all our heartache last year, i am so glad to have this feeling of hope/fear and butterflies again. Thank god for IVF! hehe xxx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies! 

hope we r all good! 

hello and Welcome babydust! sorry forgot to put it yesterday! oooops! xxx

well i can officially ring lwh hospital tomoz and get the ball rolling again! as my period has officially arrived! woop! lol! time to get the drugs ordered once again! and have a stomach that resembles a pin cushion hehe! ive kind of missed the rollercoaster!!
im made up we didnt have to wait till nxt month! feeling great at the mo and lovely and refreshed!! hope all u girlies are feeling great to!!!!!!! 

Good luck and ofcourse babydust! xxx
and welcome once again to all u new girlies joining our lil thread :) xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh Laura that is FAB news hun!! cant wait to follow your progress and i wont be far behind u xxx


----------



## Del xx

I know hun,there is hope 4 us! Glad ur ok,u sound so much better than last week! That sea air in llandudno must have done some good! Lol. The PIE letter gives u such a high when it comes through! U finally know that it's all about 2 start. Let's hope we get lucky! I think that we more than deserve it after the year we've both had! Fx Xxx Anyone heard off Becky? If u read this I hope ur ok hun,been thinking about u Xx


----------



## Del xx

Woohoo Laura,brilliant news! Fx hun Xx


----------



## laura25

awwww thank u girlies!!!xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh yeah i am feeling a lot stronger and hopeful and that sea air plus the PIE letter have contributed! haha. It WILL be BFP city on this thread soon! deffo x
Becky has posted on fb a few times an seems very down. Hope she is ok and picks herself back up soon and comes back x


----------



## laura25

awwww i noticed that too! :( hope shes ok! and knows we are all thinking of her! xxxxx


----------



## Del xx

We will get through this together girls!! Xx


----------



## laura25

very true we sure will!!!!! :) and there will be BFPSssss on our lil thread! the stalks are ready and waiting to drop off there lil miracles!!!!!!! haha xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lozmo- Hope you are enjoying your PIE  I expect a full update when u get home ;-) xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, everyone ok? Did u get through 2 them ar lwh today laura? When will u be starting your injection? Day 21 of this cycle or have they changed your protocol to the short one like mine? Xx africaqueen,how's it going back at work? Xx Foxey hun how are things? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Del 

Work was fine today. Nice and quiet for a change! lol. I have tomorrow as a rest day so planning a afternoon out in Southport if the weather is ok. Nice walk and go on the 2p machines! haha. Hows u? Only 2wks till our PIE now! yaaay xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 

hope we are all good! on my lunch at work today i rang lwh to tell them yesterday was my first day on my period! the woman at the nursing station took all my details as usual, then said i will get the nurse to ring u back y she goes thru some stuff and to get the ball rolling on our nxt cycle!!!! didnt end up getting a phone call back! wasnt impressed :( 


gunna have to ring tomorrow on my lunch again! booooooooo! soooo nothing to report back as yet hehe! should hopefully get the ball rolling tomoz hehe! 

hope everyones had a good day! xxxxxxx


----------



## Del xx

The phoncalls can be so frustrating at times! It's hard when ur at work and trying 2 get through. Hope u'll get some sense 2moz hunxx Yeh all is well with me thanks Africaqueen,busy day at work and the weekend's catching up with me,lol! Sounds like u have a lovely day planned 2moz! enjoy! XxHad my 4th lot of acupuncture tonight,not convinced with it girls! I'm counting down the days till our hols now,can't wait. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Do they want you to start on your next cycle just cos u called 1 day after af ??! if so that is crap!! also i hear non stop bad feedback about women never getting through on the phone to HC and surely they need to address this issue? we are scared and desperate enough without the added frustration eh?! good luck when u call them tomorrow x

Del-I was going to give accu a go but to be honest we cnt afford it and i think if we are meant to get pregnant, we will regardless of accu ;-) it can be good for relaxing us i suppose but aside from that its down to mother nature x

Lozmo- Oooh how did your PIE go?? x

I have just got back from my mum an dads so chillin now with a cuppa and gonna go bed soon an read my mags cos im shattered. Glad iv got a nice day planned tomorrow. Hope weather is nice xxx


----------



## lozmo

Hi Africa we've only just got into bed as we didn't stop all day. I can't wait for you to have yours, trying to pass the time is tedious!

The PIE was good and I made a mental note of a few things to tell you later! Big pack of info was given with blood forms for me and DH. SA pot for DH with form stating the date 31/05 that he has to give sample, but we are abroad then so I have to call them tomoro to see if I can change it, argh I didn't want to be awkward! 

Laura- A nursing sister was one of the lecturers and she mentioned that they are working on the phone system! They said they are trying to set up a triage process to sort the calls depending on urgency. I can imagine how annoyed I would be trying to phone from work.

Another interesting thing the embryologist said was the choice of embryos whether you have 1 or 2 transferred was all depending on the embryo quality, they seemed to stress this. Also a graph showed the stats of high twins incidence with women under 35 when 2 embryos are put in. (I'm 32 and DH and I had already agreed with each other that we want 2, but now not so sure!). The percentage success of 1 baby was marginally less, so your chances of getting pregnant with 2 embryos didn't seem to be much greater. Sorry if I'm saying things you already know.

The timescale of it from what i understand, would be: have all the tests (so theoretically the SA being the last on the 31st may), then have consultation based on the results someone told me on here it's about 4-6 weeks, then start next AF, then on day 23 start down regulation for 2 weeks, scan, then stimming for two weeks, scan, then EC, then 3-5 days after that ET, then 2ww ... Looking around September that I could be PUPO all being well of course. Please correct me if I'm wrong on any of this :blush: I'm so happy and feel privileged to have this treatment, I hope it works for us and we all get what we want :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Lozmo- Glad you enjoyed the PIE an thanks for all the info. Its very helpful for myself and anyone else waiting 
I estimate my treatment to begin around end of July/August and after reading what you have worked out, i think thats about right. They say that its best to have a cycle during spring/summer as everything is warmer and some people say this increases chances ;-)
As regards amount of embies, we would like 2 returned but will go with the professional advice and if they recommend 1 embryo goes back, that is what we will do ;-)

Off to Southport for the day now  Is anyone going to the link meeting at LWH tonight at 6pm? its in the Hewitt centre and Mr Kingsland is giving a questions and answers session. A lot of women from another forum i use are going xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey thanks for all the lovely welcoming messages. I had been reading comments (stalking you guys) on this thread for a while now (since feb when I first got referred to LWH) but never had the courage to post anything. I am so glad I did now. It reassuring that what I am feeling is not unusual.

Got my consolation letter through today. It's on 8th June, Got another 4 week wait. How will I cope???!!! I guess I have you guys to keep me occupied. :)

Good luck Laura


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! How's everyone doing today? Nice afternoon in southport Africaqueen? Xx Laura - hope you got some sense today hun Xx Babydust - good news about thw letter,4 weeks will fly by! I followed this thread 4 months before I plucked up the courage too! But I'm so glad i did. It helps to chat to others that's going through the same thing as u! X


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 

hope we r all good and have had a nice day!!! 

well the nurse rang me today at work! thank god! hehe she said the pharmasure will get in touch wiv me about arranging my drugs to be delivered! and she said she has a appointment for me on the 30th may at 10.30 am but with us going thru ivf b4 and wiv it being a bank holiday monday she said i can just stay at home and they will ring me instead if we want, save us driving down there, to refresh my memory about injecting and to tell me when to start them!! which isnt bad i suppose hehe! quite looking 4ward to starting now! hope it goes quick till then! hehe xxxxx 

hope we all get our bfps sometime this year! xxxxxxx


----------



## Del xx

All systems go then laura,hehe! That's great news. Not long till u get started on those injections hun,I have everything crossed 4 u. How many eggs did u say they collected last time? I'm looking forward to getting started again too! Xxx


----------



## laura25

awww thanx hunny! they got 11 last time! and 7 fertilised! 
woop fingers crossed for lots of lovely embies for us all :) hope u get started soon to hun! hehe cant wait now!!! good luck hunny xxx


----------



## Del xx

Thanks hunny,from looking at my dates I think I'll be starting my injections the second week in july! You had good numbers last time hun,I wish u all the best with this round! Let's hope we have lots of
BFP's during the next few monthsXX


----------



## laura25

thanx hun and good luck to u to, july will fly round! yep lets wish for bfps all round!!!! :)

wishing u lots of babydust for july hun xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Fab news Laura! u will soon be jabbing again! lol. Lots of luck hun x

Del- I am thinking mid July for me to start DR too if my dates work out. Ooh soo excited! x

Hi to everyone else 

I was at LWH tonight intill 8.30pm at the Link meeting and Mr Kingsland was guest speaker which was intresting and he had us in stitches the way he was talking about fertility myths etc, aaah that guy is so funny! lol. Was lovely to meet some ladies from another forum i use too so had nice evening. Today in Southport was lovely. Had a nice lunch and relaxed then did some shopping. I went with my dad and it was fab xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Laura - that is great news, I'm all very new to all this but the sound 7 eggs fertilising seems like a good number.

Del - seems like we could be starting at the same time. If I'm working it out right I should DR on 1st or 2nd of July. How long do you DR for? About 2 weeks? If that's the case we should be starting the cycle together. I'm saying that but it all boils down to what the doc says on the 8th.


----------



## foxeydevil2

Del xx said:


> Hi girls, everyone ok? Did u get through 2 them ar lwh today laura? When will u be starting your injection? Day 21 of this cycle or have they changed your protocol to the short one like mine? Xx africaqueen,how's it going back at work? Xx Foxey hun how are things? Xx

hi hun and all you other ladies. i do keep checking to c how ur all getting on. im good thanks nearly 16 weeks gone now, its flying by. got my check up wednesday. pregnancy has been a breeze so far. hubby and i going away next sat to spain for five days have a break before i cant fly and bab's comes. good luck to u all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Girls.

Foxey- Aww glad all is going well and im sure the break away will be lovely  i would be too scared to fly whilst pregnant so we are looking at UK breaks for end of sep/oct 
You will have to change ur info to pregnant instead of ttc ;-) an get a ticker on ur siggie so we can all Oooh an aaah at the bubs development. hehe x

Hope everyone is ok. I am just chilling tonight. This time next wk il be 30!!! aaah xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone has had a good day! Roll on the weekend!!

Foxey - glad ur ok hun and all is well with baby. Enjoy the hols a break will be lovely for u xx

Seems that a lot of us will be starting around the same time with our cycles!! I have a good feeling about July, lol!!

I'm sure it was nice to meet up with the other ladies Africqueen. Hope ur still on that high feeling  xx U ok Laura? xx

Babydust - Just fished out my treatment booklet to check the time scale for u. I down regd for 17 days (Buserelin injections) and then was on the stimulation injections 
( Menopur) as well as the Buserelin for 9 days.You then have a HCG injection 36hours before egg collection. It deppends how well u respond to the drugs with the time scale I suppose,I responded well, too well infact!!! That's why I had OHSS.
I didn't have any medication with my frozen embryo treatment as I went with my natural cycle. From what i've understood I won't be down reg with the short protocol in July. I hope this helps u!!! I'm sure the doc will give u the go ahead on the 8th if u've had all your tests done. Fx hun! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah yeah Del it looks very likely that a few of us will be starting treatment in July! yaaay. Lets hope for lots of summer BFPS xxx


----------



## Del xx

africaqueen said:


> Ah yeah Del it looks very likely that a few of us will be starting treatment in July! yaaay. Lets hope for lots of summer BFPS xxx

Yeh,bring it on! Lol! Xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 

hope we r all ok! nearly the wkend! woop :) 

foxey- awww time as flew! hope u and baby are ok and u enjoy ur trip to spain! xxx

babydust- hows u hunny? xxx

del and sarah- im with ya girls! bring on the bfps this summer hehe! :) xxx

lozmo- hows u hun? xxx

becky- hope ur ok hunny? been thinking about u! xxx

sorry if i missed anyone!!! if i have hiya and hope ur ok! hehe xxx

babydust to us all *x*x*x*x*x*x*x


----------



## africaqueen

Hey Laura. Glad your so positive hunni  i can feel the positive vibes in here and im sure it can only mean fab times to come xxx


----------



## laura25

hehe yeah im positive! lol 
im determined to not get stressed out or down about ewt at the mo coz it doesnt help anything hehe! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah hun.
One thing i have learnt over the yrs and particulary last yr is- what will be will be. No matter how much we worry/stress if things are meant to work out they will do.
I stressed so much over both my pregnancies and the worst possible outcome other than death happened and its taught me to live each day and just hope for the best and i sure do hope for a ton of bfps on here this summer ;-) xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

africaqueen said:


> Hiya Girls.
> 
> Foxey- Aww glad all is going well and im sure the break away will be lovely  i would be too scared to fly whilst pregnant so we are looking at UK breaks for end of sep/oct
> You will have to change ur info to pregnant instead of ttc ;-) an get a ticker on ur siggie so we can all Oooh an aaah at the bubs development. hehe x
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I am just chilling tonight. This time next wk il be 30!!! aaah xxx

I dont know how to change it lol, ive tried but cant find how to edit my info. Hubby and i said once id passed 12 weeks we'd look into a break abroad and weve discussed it with my midwife. I love goin abroad my bean will be very well travelled . 30? your still a pup yourself, got any special plans? xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi All

I am new to this, been to see a fertility consultant today and he is going to refer me and my wife to Liverpool womens hospital for a chat with the fertility consultant there regarding IVF.
WE are a same sex couple and have been TTC for the past 2years using a donor and AI at home but with no joy.

can anyone provide us with a little more information as to how long they had to wait for an initial appointment, is there any NHS fining etc.

Many Thanks


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi girlies hope ur all good, thanks for the info Del it was very helpful. 

Iv just gone and bought a xbox kinect in hope of losing some weight and try and get in some sort of shape before the consultation. I can't move now, never envisaged how much pain it could inflict but I guess it's all in a good cause. 

Welcome Stickypolly - I got refered to LWH in feb and I got my patients information evening at the end of March. We are not due to see the consultant until June to discuss our next steps. Sorry I can't tell you more than that cuz like you I'm all new to this. Good luck


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Foxey- I love going abroad too, but after all we have gone through i would be terrified of flying whilst pg... im probs being over the top. Lol x

Del, Babydust and Laura, hope all is well girlies x

Stickypolly- Hi and welcome. Is it yourself or your wife that is going to have IVF and what are the fertility issues? x

xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies
hope we are all good! :) 


hello and welcome- sticky polly! xxx

babydust-im the same hun , im always on my wii fit! its hard work! my bmi is 27 but just want to make sure it stays that way lol!
have u tried zumba? its realy good the weight started to drop off me doing it and its fun to! hehe! xxx

sarah- hi hun hows u? any nice plans for the wkend? xxx

del, foxey- hope ur good and well girlies! xxx

hope everyone is having a good wkend! 

im going to paint my kitchen today! how exciting! lol i cant put it off any longer, it needs doing! hehe! xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi everyone.
Its myself going for IVF not my wife. 
We have been ttc for 2 years doing AI at home using donor sperm. Nothing wrong with donor so i had tests etc & everything come back clear. Consultant suggested IVF as he says things should have started happening by now by no signs of even period being late.
What is the patients imformation evening babydust? He didnt mention anything about that.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I recieved my drugs from the pharmacy yesterday and everything on the list was there but I'm panicking that there is enough of everything. Which one is the one you inject for three weeks to down regulate? I have three boxes of suprecur 5.5ml and three boxes of Menopur x10. I am persuming the one that I keep in the fridge is the one you inject just before egg transfer. I also got some pessaries. I have to take them all to my drugs appointment on the 24th but I'm worried they'll tell me I can't start unless I have all the drugs.

Thanks for any help x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Laura- I have not got much planned. Just been food shopping and doing my housework etc and now chilling with a glass of rose. lol. Looking forward to the Eurovision tonight! lolx

Del, babydust and foxey- Hope all is well with u x

Polly- Patient info evening is the start of your NHS cycle of IVF when u go along to a 2hr educational meeting with 29 other couples and learn all about IVF. You also get consent forms and forms to have blood tests etc. When all that is done and results are in, you see the consultant and get a idea of when actual treatment will begin. To be honest tho, i think your Dr has jumped the gun by suggesting IVF. If u have showed up to be fine and the donor is fine, why not try IUI first? it has a strong chance of working and is far less invasive than IVF x

Cvaeh- Aww hun im sure they have given u the right amount but when u go to the appt they will sort it out if its not enough so dont stress yourself more than u need to x

Well girlies its only 10 days intill our PIE! yaaay. Sooo excited now! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,everyone ok? 
How's the kitchen looking laura? X
Aricaqueen - u ok hun? I'm not up to much this weekend either,just chilling! Oh had been away with work all week so nice to spend time with him x 
Cvaeh - they'll explain everything 2 u when u go to see them. The pessaries are to be used after embryo transfer. When do u start to down reg? 
Welcome Polly xx
Hi to all the other ladies Xx


----------



## lozmo

Hi girls I'm back from the world of nightshifts ugh! Knackered but glad to be off this weekend to catch up with poor neglected DH.

Hi Laura loving your positivity, I used to have a Wii fit but sold it cos we used to house share so I couldn't just get it out willy nilly! I've bought some yoga and pilates DVDs as I used to love it for relaxing and helping with bad back. 

Africaqueen you ok hun? I'm gonna watch Eurovision tonight too! Not watched it for ages, Terry Wogan doesnt do it anymore does he? 

Del I'm really chuffed to find that we could all be medicating together in July time, glad to find some people in the same boat. There's only one lady I can talk to at work about this, everyone else just looks at me with pity or asks me really odd questions. Haven't told many people at work though, thankfully.

I'm waiting for AF to start so I can have CD3 bloods done. Do you know if I strictly have to have bloods taken at LWH? I work at a local hospital and I'm working Monday and Tuesday, so I could have them taken whilst I'm work maybe. I didn't get chance to call them and find out!


----------



## lozmo

Oh and Hi to Stickypolly and cvaeh :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Me too cos dh works away all wk so just chilling at home and about to start making tea soon  x

lozmo- glad ur ok hun. Yep looks like there is going to be a few of us starting in July  I dont think it matter where u get the bloods done, its the SA that has to be done at LWH x

xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi africaqueen

Unsure why the specialist has said IVF maybe the consultant at LWH will decide IUI just got to wait now i suppose.
My specialist has sent me for all bloods done so playing the waiting game i suppose now.


----------



## lozmo

Yep I'm hoping for July! I have my hen do in August then wedding in Oct... lots do do this year! Just think we could be PUPO by August or September all being well.


----------



## lozmo

Stickypolly have you had a HSG? Even before I had one and they discovered tubal damage, I enquired about IUI but they said it's best to go straight to IVF for better results.


----------



## Stickypolly

Lozmo

Is that the dye xray??? If so yes had that done.
The specialist mentioned about IUI but said even doing that you still dont know if the sperm & egg are meeting and there is nothing that can detect that.
Hence he said going straight to IVF you know the egg is fertilised.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Del

I start down regulating on the 24th. The nurse we saw at the consultation said we have to start on day 19. Did anyone else start day 19. I always thought it was day 23? x


----------



## lozmo

Stickypolly yes the dye to check tubal patency, god know what my eggs were doing in there, floating in circles no doubt, but I'm so glad that we're going straight for IVF then we can be sure of fertilisation so hear hear! Have you got a date for the info evening?


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi lozmo

No was only referred on friday so still very early days, just worried about the funding side of it all as we were not expecting to have to go down the IVF route as probably many others dont expect it so havent got that kind of money saved.
Yes at least with IVF you know the egg is fertilised which he said cant be sure whether the 2 are even meeting.
So have you had the patient evening?if so jow soon after referral did you get appointment etc.


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- we were referred to LWH in Feb, got our appt through with consultant for 19th April and then 2wks after that we got our PIE letter for the 24th may, so is a lengthy process but has started going faster now thankfully. xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Africaqueen

Thanks for the info, so couple months until appointment which is nothing when been waiting 2 years for things to get moving.
Did you have all blood tests such as HIV, Hep ones etc with your own specialist?


----------



## lozmo

We got referred to LWH from gynae on 31st march then had info evening 10th may. I had bloods done with GP and gynae before the referral but LWH want their own bloods on us and SA


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- No we have had no tests as yet with LWH. This happens after the PIE. Dh and i will need HIV and HEP tests and i will need hormone blood tests during cycle and dh needs a semen analysis. When the results are all back we have cons appt and are good to go. I am sure dh will be fine as he did manage to get me pregnant twice naturally and fast! lol. Sadly i lost both our babies and both my tubes due to ectopics tho xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

hi africaqueen

Thoughts with you for your 2 angels in Heaven.
The consultant we saw at our local hospital is head of the gynae clinic and sent us straight away for HIV and HEP bloods as soon as we left. i have also had the hormone bloods taken 3 times!!!

Lozmo, i will be like a pin cushion by time had all bloods done. so hopefully should get letter in next couple months.


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,how is everyone doing today? What's happened to the weather?? Not nice here! Hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly,can't wait to get on that beach!! Xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Where you off to Del??
I know the weather is awful think we have had our summer!!! Lol


----------



## Del xx

Off to northen ibiza for a quiet and relaxing hol! Can't wait. Plenty of wine and a good book! bliss! Thought we'd better go before I start treatment again in July. U going away? x


----------



## Stickypolly

Sounds nice del, weather got to be better than this country.
So have you had any treatment already if you dont mind me asking.
We are off to Newquay in June for a week so hope the british weather will be kind to us.


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 
how r we all? 
the weather is rubbish here, its rained all day! :( but ive had a nice chillax hehe! hope uve all had a nice wkend! xx

del- northern ibiza sounds nice hun, bet u will have a lovely time hun! xx

stickypolly- newquay is lovely, hope u get some sunshine! hehe! xx


----------



## Del xx

We went down to Newquay a few years back,stayed just outside. lots to see a do down there! I love all the cider farms! Lol. Good weather makes a lot of difference. Yep had our first round of ivf with icsi last oct/Nov,had two embryos put back,but it failed. Had a frozen embryo transfer with another 2 in march but that also unfortunately failed. Gutted. No more frozen embryos left so starting all over again in July but with a different drug protocol this time. X


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> hi girlies!
> how r we all?
> the weather is rubbish here, its rained all day! :( but ive had a nice chillax hehe! hope uve all had a nice wkend! xx
> 
> del- northern ibiza sounds nice hun, bet u will have a lovely time hun! xx
> 
> stickypolly- newquay is lovely, hope u get some sunshine! hehe! xx[/QU.
> 
> Awwww thanks hun. Did u get the kitchen finished? Xx


----------



## laura25

yep hun, well most of it is hehe! just needs a few more coats here and there lol! its looking good tho hehe! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Hope u all had a lovely wkend even tho the weather was a bit crap. lol. Iv enjoyed stayin in today all cosy with a roast dinner, listening to the rain on the windows 

Del- Not long till your hols now! im sooo Jealous! ;-) x

Polly- Im sure Newquay will be fab too as it looks lovely x

Laura- U settled into the daily grind now u are back from ur wonderful trip? x

I am sooo excited now! only 9 days intill PIE :) and its my 30th on Thursday so going for a meal an drinks in liverpool and then the friday its my party in the pub  yaaay xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya sarah! 
yeah i have settled back into it hun, we r getting excited about things getting moving again at the hospital now hehe! 

awwww 9 days will fly hun! hope u have a brilliant birthday on thursday hunny!!! woop! big 30! hehe xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi ladies hope youve all had a good weekend. 

Polly newquay is fab!!!!!!!!!! i go every august bank holiday have done for the last 6 years. i love it down there, be it to get pissed with the girls for a weekend or like last year went with the hubby and step daughters still plenty to do and have fun. have already booked this year .

Del Ibiza quiet? that possible lol. 

Africa i managed to work out how to change my status on here, very computer illiterate.

Polly, Lozmo anyone else new welcome . i found being on here very comforting while i was goin thru my treatment. 

Everyone else hope your ok and your treatment is soon here sounds like a busy few months ahead for treatment. My best friend had her 4th baby saturday night, some people are so lucky! i know im lucky to that its been a success but conceiving naturally just seems so much easier and people who do conceive naturally have no idea what your going thru.

Keep your chin up ladies xxxxxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 

hope we are all good! 
cant believe its monday already!:( 


i get all meds and everything delivered this saturday! woop! cant wait to get started now! soooo excited! roll on the 30th when the nurse rings to give me the date to start! yey! bring on the pin cushion belly hehe!

not long now girlies and we will all be starting our fresh new cycles! :D xxx good luck to u all! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies hope your all well, iv had a busy weekend hence the reason I have not been around. 

Laura - I found myself cheating on the Wii, if you move the controller it senses it regardless of whether your doing it right or not but with the kinect there is no way you can cheat because you are the controller. If you don't do it it right it will not continue until you get it right. I must have done an extra 20 squats because I wasnt doing them right. Ouch!!! I'm going to my first zumba class on Thursday so I'm looking forward to that.

To all you girlies that are going away for a break. Have a great time. Iv forgotten what that feels like, not been away for the past 3 years :(


----------



## laura25

babydust- oooo might have to get a kinect! i only go on the wii to make sure my bmi doesnt go up! its 26ish and i want it to stay that way hehe
its brill zumba, i love it, i used to go on a thursday at the ymca in st helens! but its realy popular now they seem to be doin it everywhere! lol hope u enjoy it hun hehe! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Foxey- yaaay on the new status! all u need now is a pregnancy ticker to put in your siggie ;-) x

Laura- Yaaay to the special delivery! lol. Soon be on ur way x

Babydust- Glad ur ok. We could do with a break too but no hols to take and not enough cash! lol. we are hoping to get away somewhere in UK end of sep/oct for a few days x

Well girls today was the longest monday ever!! it dragged an dragged! tomorrow should be better as we are having a lil party to celebrate the new canteen getting opened in work so the boss is doing a buffet complete with birthday cake! haha xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi all

yes i agree africa, today has been a very long monday indeed.
I love Newquay foxy its such a peaceful place and the pace of life seems so much slower. just cant wait for a mini break, 4 weeks today newquay here we come.

so anyone got any news of any kind?x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi to all you lovely ladies, I thought I would have a quick peep at what everyone is getting up to before I go bed. 

Laura - u have to invest in a kinect, it's so much fun....! Exciting news about the meds. So glad it's moving forward. All this good news about how things are moving forward for you guys is keeping my mind off what will feel like the longest 4 weeks of my life. God knows how I will get through the the last 2 weeks before the test.

Africaqueen, skickypolly - I bet the weather hasn't helped with you long day. Where has the sunshine gone??? 

Africaqueen where are you planning on going in the UK, OH wanted to go London but I want keen. The people are too miserable for my liking rather stay north. We were planning a trip to dubai just after Xmas but OH is self employed so getting time off for his is difficult :(


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- we are either going to my cousins in a lil village in Belfast or to scotland or yorkshire to name a few places! haha. Prob be Belfast tho as love seeing my lil cousins. they are the most lovely boys and they want dh to go an play football with them! lol xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Everyone well? Not impressed with this weather! Got soaked today! Teaching PE outside in the rain is no fun! Lol. Lets hope It's better tomorrow! Laura - fab news hun,won't be long now. Im sure u can't wait. xx Africaqueen - ooooh big 30 this week! Hehehe! u will have a fab time! Not long till the pie hun,then things will really get going for u! Xx Foxey - glad your ok. Yeh that was my exact reaction when ibiza was suggested! Staying in a very quiet village, not much to do there,I'm done with the clubing scene,lol! Hi Polly and babydust Xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Oooh Belfast sounds lovely, never been myself but i would love to visit. Sorry about all the spelling mistakes in my last post my iPad has a mind of it's own.


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, how r we all! u all had a nice day! 

ive had a busy day at work! all the lil ones in my room have been hyper today! hehe been run off my feet haha xx

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Ah Belfast is fab. The city is lovely but my cousins live in a little village outside of Belfast and its soooo lovely! everyone really friendly and its not much bigger than Emmerdale! lol x

Laura- Sounds like u had a busy day hun! mine was very busy too. Glad to be home! oh well, im in tomorrow and then off for 5 days! yaaay x

Hi to Del, Polly, Becky and the other girls.

Wrighty- i dont even knw if u read this thread anymore but if u do... thinking of u lots and miss u so please get in touch xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Evening everyone how are we all tonight?

its wednesday tomorrow half way through the week yippee. then on the count down only 3 more weeks to work until our break away in Newquay which we are both looking forward to so much.

Only 7 days left africaqueen until the ball really gets rolling for you both. i cant wait for my appointment letter to come through for the PIE let alone anything else, at least we will feel we are getting somewhere then i suppose.xx


----------



## africaqueen

Only 6 days left now till PIE!!! yaaaay 

Not long till ur Hols Polly! 

Hope everyone is having a good wk so far. I am off for 5 days after today so happy with that! hehe.
I have lost 3lb this wk soooo happy! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is great news about the weight lost, I am trying really hard but I can't seem to be getting anywhere.... I just love my food too much. Docs have told me that I am fine but I have heard that the healthier you are, your chances of a BFP are higher.

Just been for a hair cut and it feels great, use to be down to my waist but now it's just above my shoulders. Head feels so much lighter. Lol.

Hope all you girlies are having a great day


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,eveyone ok? Roll on Friday I say! And better still roll on next Friday! Lol. Not much news with me really. Africaqueen - getting exited for the pie? Big day tomorrow!! Xx Laura - u ok hun? x Babydust - I'm sure ur hair looks lovely,u were very brave! x Polly - how are things? x hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hello everyone how are we all???
He Del i am good thanks hoping to come home to a letter for a LWH appointment even though its only been a week!!

Not long now africaqueen until your PIE bet you very excited i would be.
Blimey babydust thats a big change in hair length.xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, how r we all!
im glad to be home today! im chillaxin dyeing my hair lol! 
hope uve all had a good day! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Polly- yes i am VERY excited. It has been a long road so far just to get to this point x

Laura- Glad ur ok hun x

I am now 30yrs old!! Aaaaah. Hope my thirties see me as a mother  having a glass of baileys now with my mum an then tomorrow a meal in liverpool1 with my dad. Just wish dh didnt work away cos would of loved to have spent the day with him too :-(
He is back fri for my party tho. Got champers chillin in the fridge and fresh orange to go with my croissants in the morning! nom nom xxx


----------



## caz & bob

happy 30th hun have a good day x x x


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, 
how are we all?

hope u have had a brilliant 30th sarah!! xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, hope ur all ok xx. Happy birthday africaqueen,enjoy the party tomorrow night Xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi hope everyone is well. Happy belated birthday Africaqueen, hope u had a good day. It's pants when OH is away :( esp on days like your 30th.


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 

how r we all? anyone any plans for the weekend! 

im sooo glad its friday hehe! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

I am sooo rough today! my 30th celebrations were fab and a good blow out before more serious matters ;-) my party was great last night and i have suffered all day! lol.
Only 3 days till PIE now!! Eeeek. Getting soooo excited! really hope we can start in July! would be amazing! How is everyone? xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls, everyone ok? Another busy weekend almost over! Less than a week to go untill my hols, can't wait! Starting a serious detox when i get back, no more wine...... how will I cope???, lol! Need to get my self as healthy as poss for next round of ivf! I really hope we get lucky this time.

Africaqueen - Glad u had a great birthday bash! u recovered by today?? PIE nearly here for u hun! How's your mum doing? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- I am the same hun. Had a good blow out but no more greedy drinking for me now. Only the odd glass with a meal from now on. Want to be as healthy as poss 
My mum is still the same. Sadly not going to improve but at least she is no worse right now, altho bad enough :-( its a hard life but we must survive xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing ok & all had a relaxing weekend.
Just a quick question for anyone who can answer really,how soon after being referred did anyone get a letter telling them when their PIE appointment was?

Thanks girls speak soon.x


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- After we were seen my Mr Kingsland on the 19th April, we had our PIE invite within 2wks of that for the 24th May. It all goes fast after PIE apparently. 
Cant believe its tomorrow! then the ball really gets rolling and im sooo excited! xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi queen, i know i bet your really excited i would be if it was me.
So was Mr Kingsland the consultant at your local hospital?
Been reading posts glad you gad a good 30th i can remember mine like it was yesterday. Lol
Xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi everyone hope you all had a great weekend. Mine was a bit pants really, DH was out all day with mates and I was all on my own and I started thinking about the whole process and started working myself up. I try and keep myself occupied but yesterday I just felt trapped. I'm feeling ok today cuz I'm back at work but I do feel like I am faking it just get by. :'( enough about me and my depressing rant

Stickypolly - I got refered in mid feb (saw my local gyno on 18th Feb where he agreed to refer me) and got the letter about the pie wc 14th march and my pie was on 23rd march. You will have to give blood tests on your next cycle. DH had his SA on 4th April and I had my tests a week later. Ul then wait for another letter to invite you to meet the consultant who will let you know when you start I think. I got my letter sometime during wc 9th May and I have my meeting with the consultant on 8th June. 

Hope this is useful xXx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi babydust/africaqueen

thanks for the info so looking about 2-3 weeks from seeing own consultant to get a letter so i should be waiting another week hopefully then will find out more.

Bet your excited but nervous Africaqueen about tomorrow, hopefully things will start moving pretty quickly for you now then.

Its all happeneing for some of you now, good luck all.xx


----------



## Del xx

Just a quick msg to say hello ladies! hope ur all ok. All is well with me. Africa - good luck tomorrow night,i bet u can't wait! Xx Laura - hows things hun? Xx Polly - babydust's post is spot on with timing,would say that it was very similar to my time scale last year,your letter will soon arrive xx babydust - it can be so hard at times hun,u know how u feel. Be strong and stay positive and just imagine what u could have at the end of all this xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,
hows u all? 
hope ur all good, i
m fine apart from being shattered lol!!! i got my delivery of drugs on saturday morning! hehe! getting exciting again! ive got a different HCG injection this time! woop 
hehe!!! xxx



awwwww sarah! bet ur soo excited! it will fly now hun!! good luck i hope u find it very informative, i did hehe! xxx


well hope all u girlies have had a good wkend! 

lots of babydust to u all!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Del

Thanks for that, so shouldnt be too long before i get an appointment letter through.
Good luck for tomorrow africaqueen let us know how you get on.x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Polly- No Mr Kingsland is the clinical director of the Hewitt Centre at LWH 


Laura- woohooo on needles an meds getting delivered! when do u start DR? 

Babydust- Men eh?! they arent the worlds best thinkers ;-) soon be your appt x

Del- Hope all is good with u x

Hiya to everyone else  I am sooo excited for tomorrow! i am really gonna push for a early consultation tho as really want my mum to see my BFP god willing and the sooner we start the better. I want to start in July, based on 24th June's cycle if i can manage it xxx


----------



## Del xx

This thread is going to be very busy during the next few months girls!! Bring it on! hehehe! lots of us starting about the same time! Xx


----------



## laura25

Del- oh yes bring it on !!! hehe! xxx

sarah- the nurse is ringing me on monday to refresh my memory on how to do the injections again and tell me when to start! eeeeeek im so excited!! woop! woop! Good luck tomoz hun! its all excting now!! hehe xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Del an Laura- Yep we will be busy busy soon! eeek. Im sooo over excited! lol.

Nite all xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi everyone, hope your all ok and excited for the coming months.

Africaqueen - your probz at your pie now. Hope it all goes well and answers a lot of your questions.

Has anyone ever dealt with mr Gazvani? I'm due to see him on 8th and iv not really read anything about him so I'm a little concerned


----------



## laura25

hi all u girlies!!

hows u all? 

sarah- awww hope ur having fun at the PIE!:) hehe and find it very informative! xxx

Babydust- i have heard of mr Gazvani hun but never saw him myself, but there is a few docs there so dnt be concerned hun! am sure he will be fine! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.
Just a quickie to say the PIE went well. AF arrived today so bloods on Thursday an dh has his SA on 8th June so its all systems go! really hoping we can start in July. Depends how fast we get Cons appt. Do u get the appt when they have the results in straight away or is it worth calling them and asking in a few wks?? 

Im up at 6am so nite all and il be on for longer tomorrow xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

I was told I would get a letter 2 weeks after the blood test about my consolation. Unfortunately for me the bank holidays came in the way so that delayed it another 2 weeks. When I got my letter, my app was 4 weeks away. 2 weeks now whoop whoop!!!

I am getting very impatient tho I just want the drugs so I can start the whole thing.

For anyone that has been through it - do the drugs wear you down?


----------



## africaqueen

Hope we get our appt through before the 24th June or not long after otherwise its just gonna take ages and we are raring to go now! Ooh 2wks will fly by for you! bet u are so excited! I am going for my blood tests in the morning as its then cd2 and dh has his bloods an SA on the 8th June so hoping all results will be in by mid june an we can see cons before mid July and get a start date  I will push it to the max, haha xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

I'm in LWH on 8th too, my consultation is at 12pm. You were very lucky for your AF to fall on the right days. When I went to my pie I was on cd4 and so I had to wait another month.... Argh.... So frustrating!!! Then the bank holidays came in the way resulting in another delay. I just hope we don't face another obstacle. Knowing my luck I wouldn't be surprised.

Iv got my fxed for you in July


----------



## laura25

hi girlies!

how r we all? 


sarah- glad u found the PIE good hun! it should all fly by now hun! xxx

fingerz crossed and tonnes of babydust to all us girlies starting our cycles!!! woop woop! hehe xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Girls- Some very, very sad news on our Natp who started this wonderful thread...
She gave birth to her beautiful tiny daughter on monday at 26wks pregnant. Baby Olivia lived for a tiny while and then joined her Angel sister Lillie in Heaven.
I am utterly heartbroken for Nat and her OH and i am so very sorry such a devastating sad loss had to happen to this brave woman again. When she is able to look forward, she wants to try IVF again and will never stop her dream of having her earth baby. With 2 angels to watch over her, i am sure one day it will happen for her. I pray so.
Please keep her in your prayers and god bless baby Olivia. RIP. xxxxxxx


----------



## laura25

Sarah- omg! thats soooooo sad this made me cry! awwwwwwww she must be such a brave person to pick herself up and try again! i will be thinking of Nat and her OH and pray they have there lil earth baby very soon!!!! sending lots of hugs and prayers to Nat and her OH 
((((((( )))))))) xxxxxxxx RIP lil Olivia xxxxxxxx ((((((((( )))))))))


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for thinking of them Laura xx

Hows things?

I went for my blood tests this morning and it came to light i missed the rubella jab in school, so if the blood test shows i have no immunity to it, i will have to have the jab and then have blood tested again 6-8 wks later before treatment can start :-(
so really going to delay things if im not immune. Pray i am immune but would never start treatment without being immune as the nurse said the effect on babies can be devastating xxx


----------



## laura25

things are great thanx looking 4ward to the nurse ringing monday to get the ball rolling again! , awwww realy hope ur immune hun! il keep my fingerz crossed for u! when will you get the results hun ? xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun x All systems go for u soon then! oooh exciting! x

I have to ring for results next wk so il call on wed. Really scared of result tho but best to knw an get it sorted or we will never have tx xxx


----------



## laura25

true hun it is! dnt worry bout it am sure everything will be ok! xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies.... I am really sorry to hear about Nat.... I most defo will be thinking about her and she is in my prayers. An incredibly brave woman and a true inspiration to us all.

Africaqueen I'm glad you have got all your bloods done. I hope your immune, there is nothing worse then waiting for the treatment to start.

Laura it's all systems go for you, good luck and I will be praying that you get a BFP at the end of it. FX


----------



## africaqueen

How r u Babydust? xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone doing? Poor Nat Africa,thats awful,thinking about her. I'm sure that all will be ok with your immune hun,everything will come together for u in the end xx Laura u ok hun? not long. Now till u get started Xx I've not been feeling 2 good last few days girls,really down,not like me at all,seems that everyone around me is pregnant or just had a baby. God it's hard sometimes. On the bright side We'r going away 2moz,a week in the sun will do me some good! then it will be all go with the next round Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- we all know that down feeling hun. Its only human.
Have a lovely holiday. Where u off? xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

africaqueen said:


> How r u Babydust? xxx

I'm good thanks, after hearing about Nat I just a bit stupid for getting all upset over silly little things.

Hey Del - it is so hard i know but the break should be good. Iv also got a whole weekend of being surrounded by kids and pregnant women and my mate just text saying she has had a baby boy. Don't get me wrong I'm extremely happy for her but I can't help thinking when will it be my turn?

Fx we will all have a BFP for 2011 :winkwink:


----------



## Del xx

Off to ibiza Africa,but need to phone the travel company this morning to check that everything is ok because of the forest fires over there at the mo! Typical! Fx that we can still go! Xx babydust - I know that feeling well hun,I'm sure it will be our turn soon xx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- its human nature to feel down about our sadness, no matter who goes through what ;-) we will get there x

Del- Oh yes i rem u talking about it not long ago. You are staying in the Old Town arent you? i have a memory like a goldfish! lol. Have a fab time. Im sure u will x

Anyone heard from Caz, Bugs or wrighty? not seen any of them around for a while xxx


----------



## laura25

Hi all u girlies!

how r u all, hope ur all having a nice long weekend! xxx

Sarah- good luck with ur test results! im sure they will be fine hunny! xxx

Babydust-hope ur ok? xxx

Del-hows u hun? u will have a fab time on ur jollies! hehe xxx

stickypolly-hope u hun? 


hello to everyone else and hope ur all good! xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I started down regulating on Tuesday and have not slept properly since. I seem to wake up every hour! Has anyone else had sleepless nights as a symptom of the down regulating drugs? I am also bloated which I didn't think would come until I started stimulating. I feel actually shattered so am pleased its half term for me this week. xx


----------



## laura25

hi cvaeh hun,

i kind of have funny sleeping patterns for a few nights while down regulating! must be summit to do with the hormonal changes! and also bloating but i mainly get that when i start stimulating! hope u catch up on some sleep while ur on half term hun! xx


----------



## caz & bob

sarah i am here hun im ok fx for you not long now i am still on 100mg clomid my 3rd cycle i have been using them soft cups there great they keep the sperm close to your cervix x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Cvaeh- Aww hope u manage to get a decent sleep as you will need all your energy for the stimming an egg collection etc  I suppose with DR being like going through the change the change in body temps can keep u awake. I always sleep badly during af cos my temp rises x

Laura- I sure hope results are fine. Starting to get panicky now cos just wanna get going and dont want anything that will delay us by mths x

Caz- Hiya hun! glad ur ok and good luck with the clomid x

Hi to Del, Polly, babydust and becs too xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Girls

Hope evryone is doing well, so whats everyone been upto over th bank holiday weekend then?
Any news from anyone?

Take care.x


----------



## laura25

hey girlies! 

Hope you have all had a good wkend! ive just chillaxed and visited family, thats about it! been nice tho :) 

The nurse from LWH hospital rang me today and i start DR tomoz!!! woop! sooo happy things are on the move once again! xxx

wishing u all lots of babydust and good luck!!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- Hiya hun. No news here. Just slowly goin out of my mind waiting for this Rubella immunity result to see if our cycle is delayed or not. How r u? x

Laura- Awww hun, how exciting! good luck with the jabs an hopefully no side effects and a nice BFP not too far off ;-) x

I am gonna call the HC tomorrow after work to see if the blood tests results are in but probs be more like wed/thur tho xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Africa, Laura

i am not to bad bitdown in te dumps today as altough the consultant is referring us he said there is not any harm in still trying with our donor as it only takes once but AF arrived today so no luck.. but going t pick myself up and take a note from all of you positive people on here until there is light at the end of the tunnel.
so what DR all about Laura? what happens how long do you have to do it for etc?xx


----------



## laura25

sarah- thanx hun! yeah id give um a ring hunny, but im sure itl be fine hun!!!

polly- hope ur ok hun! DR is down regulating when u inject ur self with buserelin to make ur body go through the change! :$ i will be on buserelin until they tell me to stop! 
after ive had a scan on the 21st june i should start my second injection aswell which is menapur which i take to help me produce lots of lovely eggs (fingers crossed) lol! a few days before my egg collection i stop these drugs and then take my HCG injection a few hours before i go in for my egg collection to release eggs ready to be collected, then they get fertilised into embies ready to get put back in within a 3 or 5 day transfer! then its pessarie time! for the 2ww hehe hope this kind of explains it all! ive probably got some bits mixed up, but thats the general idea of what happened in my ICSI cycle! hehe! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Im just panicking hun cos i never had the MMR jab as a baby and i never had the Rubella jab in school so unless i actually had the rubella virus at some point during my life it means i am not immune and you cant try for a baby intill 3mths after the jab :-( really dreading being told im not immune as i cannot wait a further 3mths. My mum has to see my BFP xxx


----------



## laura25

awwww ofcourse hun, well my fingers are crossed! realy hope u can get started soon! and hope u get ur BFP very soon! xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Thanks Laura that explains a lot to me. 
Fingers crossed Africa that your bloods are ok. I am still waiting on a letter from
Liverpool, nothing worse than playing a waiting game but hey ho it will pay off fir ys all & hopefully we will see some BFP in 2011.
I am just taking one day at a time and counting down to my week away in Newquay!! Hee hee.xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi all, hope you are ok and had a nice relaxing BH. Mine wasn't as bad as I thought, I was surrounded by kids and pregnant women but being the big kid that I am I had a great time with the kids. 

Laura, I am so excited for you, I hope it all goes well for you. Fx

Polly, I'm sure the letter should arrive soon. I feel your frustration when it comes to 
waiting. I keep telling myself good things come to those that wait.

Africaqueen, not long now until you DH's SA. 1 week away. Same day as my consultation. I'm getting more and more nervous the closer we get to it.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I have actually managed to get some sleep over the last couple of nights but my husband hasn't. I've been keeping him awake tossing and turning apparently! My bloating seems to have subsided too which is good. 

Laura - You can't be much behind me. Hopefully we'll be getting our BFP together this month. 

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Cvaeh- Glad u are sleeping better and that you are less bloated. Your poor dh! haha x

Babydust- Yes not long now intill the 8th June! I will be going with dh i think as im on a late shift that day and he has to go in the morning and he is a big baby with needles ! lol x

Hi to everyone x

I had a shitty start to the day in work but it ended great with me and the MD actually really connecting and for the first time since i started there i feel like i count  its a long story but basically they have been fantastic over the time iv had off for my mums hossy appts etc. I got home late an it was too late to call HC for my blood results so i will call them tomorrow when i get home as i finish at 4 tomorrow. Do i call the nurses station number or main reception for the blood results?? xxx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have actually managed to get some sleep over the last couple of nights but my husband hasn't. I've been keeping him awake tossing and turning apparently! My bloating seems to have subsided too which is good.
> 
> Laura - You can't be much behind me. Hopefully we'll be getting our BFP together this month.
> 
> xx

i know i hope so to hun, when did u start DR hun? im starting tonight! eeeeek so happy things are moving again! xx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Cvaeh- Glad u are sleeping better and that you are less bloated. Your poor dh! haha x
> 
> Babydust- Yes not long now intill the 8th June! I will be going with dh i think as im on a late shift that day and he has to go in the morning and he is a big baby with needles ! lol x
> 
> Hi to everyone x
> 
> I had a shitty start to the day in work but it ended great with me and the MD actually really connecting and for the first time since i started there i feel like i count  its a long story but basically they have been fantastic over the time iv had off for my mums hossy appts etc. I got home late an it was too late to call HC for my blood results so i will call them tomorrow when i get home as i finish at 4 tomorrow. Do i call the nurses station number or main reception for the blood results?? xxx


hey hun i would try nursing station hun, coz they can have a look at ur notes to find out! but if no luck just ring HC good luck hunny!!! im sure everything will be fine! :hugs:xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Laura -I started down regulating last Tuesday so just a week ahead of you. I'm hoping when I go back on the 14th June I will be able to start on the stimulating drug. Did you have a period last time you down regulated? I have had no signs of one yet.

Africaqueen - Fingers crossed for your blood results xx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi
> 
> Laura -I started down regulating last Tuesday so just a week ahead of you. I'm hoping when I go back on the 14th June I will be able to start on the stimulating drug. Did you have a period last time you down regulated? I have had no signs of one yet.
> 
> Africaqueen - Fingers crossed for your blood results xx

hiya,
yeah hun i had a period it was just abit late!!! i go for my scan on the 21st to see if i can start my menapur! woop fingerz crossed for us both! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Fingers crossed for u both girls x

Im off to bed cos been a looong day and im shattered. Hope i manage to get home early enough to get my results. Eeek im so nervous! Nite all xxx


----------



## laura25

hi sarah, how u get on hun? did u manage to get ur results? hope its good news hunny xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Laura 
I called for results and could not get through for half an hr... my first taste of HC phone system and i aint impressed! so ended up calling the north west fertility office number and the woman was lovely an said there was no nurses avail but she would forward my details and ask someone to call me on my mobile tomorrow as im off work tomorrow. So i hope someone does! dont need any more stress.
Hows u hun? xxx


----------



## laura25

awwww i know the HC arent very good at answeing the phone! its frustrating isnt it when ur tryna get thru! well i hope they ring u tomoz hun and u get ur results! im good thanx hun, just realy tired this week coz im on earlies hehe! zzzzzzzz im gunna go and snuggle in bed in a mo hehe! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am actually fuming!!!
A nurse from HC called me earlier and talk about attitude problem!!!
She started the call with pure attitude and said "the hormone level results are in" then i said "oh right, what were they? were they in normal range?" she says- "we cannot give you the results over the phone but they are available" so i am like "well if they are available when can i get them?" she just said at my consultation! then i asked about the rubella immunity and she said "i dont have those results in front of me so you will get those at the consultation too"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am FUMING!! Her attitude was like some sort of hitler and she sounded soooo put out that she was even calling me! what the f**k was the point of the call at all?!! now i am worried my hormone results are not good as she was unwilling to just say "yes" to my question of "are they in normal range?" What do u ladies think? DH has his SA and his bloods on wed morning so i am going to go with him and call in the HC to ask a nurse what my results are. Can i do this? I cant wait till consultation as il be out of my mind with worry and i need to know if im immune to rubella so if im not i can have a jab!! 

On a good note tho, went for my scan before at arrowe park and she said my womb an ovaries are all very healthy and i have no cysts at all so my pcos has cleared up! yaaay. Also she said the pain i have been getting is down to scar tissue after my 2 tubal removals last yr. She did say i have a "retroverted womb" whatever that means... lol xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, how r u all!

anyone upto ewt nice this wkend! xxx

sarah-awwww cant believe that hun, thats horrible!! try not to worry bout it hun! cant believe she wudnt tell u over the phone!!! thats shocking! 
thats brill news that u have no cysts hunny! they said i had a retroverted womb to during my ivf! i think its when its tilted a lil bit! xxx


well girlies i hope ur all good! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- would they usually tell u over the phone? I am worried seeing as i was not asking for specific levels etc, all i asked was if the levels were within the normal range and she would not say yes... oh god i dnt knw how i would cope if the levels were bad xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

I've just got back from having lunch with one of my best mates who I love to bits but she is 35 weeks pregnant and I'm so jealous. Is it wrong to be really really jealous and pleased for someone at the same time? I am determined to be pushing my pram with her this time next year!

Africaqueen - Have you got any further with your results? They probably can't give results out over the phone so try not to worry. A lovely nurse gave me a second number to try if I couldn't get through on the first which you can leave a voicemail on and they will get back to you on asap. Have they given you this number? 

Hopefully this sunshine today is giving us lots of vitamin D which is meant to help IVF!!


xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi everyone

hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely sunshine today.
well its 3 weeks today since i was told i was being referred and i have not heard a thing so call the secretary of the consultant that referred me to get some answers. Turns out my referral has been sent and LWH have received it but Mr Lewis-Jones has been on leave and is not back in until Monday so hopefully after about 10 days i should hear something. so i am a little more at ease now knowing they have at least had my letter.

so any news from anyone else??
Cvaeh i know what you mean, me and my wife had been trying for over 18 months when my friend who is straight rang and told me she was pregnant, i was so happy for her but at the same time so jealous. suppose its human nature to feel that way when you want something so much yourself.xx


----------



## africaqueen

I got my Rubella result in today and i am not immune so i have to have a vaccination on thursday at my Doctors and then i have to contact the fertility clinic 8wks after the jab so they can test my blood again so its a long way off for us now. I am so upset and pissed off with everything being so complicated!! I will check in from time to time to see how u all get on but we wont be starting treatment intill around sep/oct now. I wish you all the very best with your forthcoming cycles and just so wish things could of been different for us xxxx


----------



## shaylaf

africaqueen, I'm sorry to hear that! :( I know how frustrating it can be to keep getting your plans pushed further and further ahead. Especially when you finally thought that you were on your way! :(

Sept/Oct will be here before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Africaqueen - So sorry to hear it wasn't good news for you! xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

I am so sorry to hear that africaqueen, it can't be easy but you have to remain positive. Think about it... you now have more time to get yourself as fit and healthy as possible so you so have an increased chance of getting a BFP.

U will be in my thoughts and prayers :)


----------



## laura25

awwwww sarah, im realy sorry to hear that hunny! cant beleive it, stay positive hunny! keep ur chin up, and take care of urself and it will soon come round! xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls!! I'm back!!! lol! Had a lovely time in Ibiza, got back this morning, loads of washing to do now!! Feeling relaxed and ready to face my next round! Need to phone Liverpool on the first day of my next period to get things going.

How's everyone doing??? I've just had a quick look at the posts, sounds like there's a lot going on!!
Africa - How u feeling? sorry to hear that things are not going to plan hun :hugs:, it can be so copmlicated with all the tests! Sept will soon come round. Hope things are as best as they can be with your mum xxxx

Laura - How's the DR going hun??? Exiting stuff!!!! I wish u all the luck in the world hun. Hope ur feeling well and that the mood swings aren't to bad! Hehehe. I was awful when i DR'ed! xx

Babydust - u ok hun? 
Foxey - Hope all is well with u xx
Hi to all the other ladies on this thread x


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, 

hope ur all good and have had a lovely wkend!! 

sarah- hope ur ok hunny? ((((( hugs))))) xxx

Del- glad u had a lovely holiday hun! DR is goin good hunny not had any mood swings yet but had a few hot flushes hehe! i mainly get mood swings on menapur, thats when i turn into a softy and cry over stupid things haha! looking 4ward to that again! :) xxx

Hope all u girlies are well! anyone been upto ewt nice over the wkend? xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi girls

Hope everyone has had a good weekend although the weather has not been going great!!!
I will be counting days down now waiting for my letter from LWH. Just hope mr lewis-jones doesnt gave too much back log and i will get an appointment soon. Feels like forever.
Glad things going ok for you Laura.
Africa, september will be here so quick hun.

Is anyone on a second IVF treatment? If so is it funded or are you having to pay? We are starting to worry about the funding things and we havent even had an initial appointment yet.xx


----------



## laura25

stickypolly- we are on our 2nd nhs funded cycle! xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone! Just a quick question to everyeveryone thats had one IVF cycle. When you start stimulating how often do you have to go for a scan to check how your follicles are growing? I'm just trying to work out how often I'll need time off work to go so I can warn my boss in advance. Its one of my busiest (and most stressful) times of the year because I organise all the sport and competitions so think am going to have to ask for some help this year!

I am on day 13 of down regulating and I feel like I've put on about half a stone even though I've eaten no more. I daren't stand on the scales! Did anyone else put weight on when down regulating?

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Stickypolly

Thanks for that Laura, that answer gives us some hope that we could possibly got 2 finded via the nhs. Does it matter what pct ypu fall into? Some have bern saying that it does.

Thanks again.xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi StickyPolly

We are only on our first IVF cycle but have been told our PCT offer two cycles paid for at the moment so yes I do think it depends on the PCT.


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Cvaeh

Where abouts are you from if you dont kind me asking? Just wondering which PCT u belong under?

Thanks.x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

I have just been referred to LWH and have my first appointment this month, not sure what treatment we will be having yet but was hoping i can join u all.

Lots of :dust: to us all.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

StickyPolly- We come under Lancashire.

Babies7777 - Welcome!


----------



## Stickypolly

Welcome babies

You have an appointment this month with LWH? When did you get referred and which hosp have you got referred from?

Hi Cvaeh

Thanks for that, i am under mid cheshire so unsure how i can find out about funding.x


----------



## babies7777

Thanks for the welcome :)

Polly I am under Merseyside and my gp referred me- i havent been assessed for what treatment we would need yet other than blood tests, sperm anaylsis and i have an ultra sound booked, so i dont know if maybe thats why your appointment is taking longer as they know you need a specific treatment or something?
Did you get your appointment with the choose and book system as my gp surgery uses that and its direct to the hospitals so they tell you when your appointment is before you hear from the hospital.

Hope you get your appointment soon.


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Babies

Maybe thats why you have had that appointment as i am in a same sex marriage using a donor and i have have the internal ovary scan etc as we were referred from The Gynae consultant as our local hospital. we have had all blood tests done at our local hospital but may need more who knows.
The other reason its taken longer for us to see the fertility consultant is he has been on hols and only came back today so although my referral was sent off he wasnt there to receive it!! lol
Prob different situation also as we would have to look into sperm side of things as in using their sperm bank.x


----------



## babies7777

Hi Polly

Hopefully when he is back from hols he will sort yours out. Its so hard waiting when its all you want.

Lots of luck for when you do get it.



Stickypolly said:


> Hi Babies
> 
> Maybe thats why you have had that appointment as i am in a same sex marriage using a donor and i have have the internal ovary scan etc as we were referred from The Gynae consultant as our local hospital. we have had all blood tests done at our local hospital but may need more who knows.
> The other reason its taken longer for us to see the fertility consultant is he has been on hols and only came back today so although my referral was sent off he wasnt there to receive it!! lol
> Prob different situation also as we would have to look into sperm side of things as in using their sperm bank.x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hello lovely ladies hope your well and a massive welcome to babies7777. 

Polly have you managed to find out how many cycles you get. It maybe useful to ring your doctors surgery or the person that referred you. Like cveah I am also part of Lancashire and have been told I get 2 cycles on nhs. I was told it was either 5iui treatments and 1 IVF cycle or 2 cycles. We decided to go for IVF as that had a higher success rate.

I have my consultation on Wednesday. I'm absolutely bricking it. 

Cvaeh your question about scans once you stimulate - I will ask on Wednesday as that is something I would like to know too. I have an IVF book which I have listed a loadnof question the poor doctor will be relieved when I leave. I have that many questions I just hope i have enough time to ask them. :)


----------



## babies7777

Hi BabydustxXx

Thanks so much for the welcome :happydance:



BabydustxXx said:


> Hello lovely ladies hope your well and a massive welcome to babies7777.
> 
> Polly have you managed to find out how many cycles you get. It maybe useful to ring your doctors surgery or the person that referred you. Like cveah I am also part of Lancashire and have been told I get 2 cycles on nhs. I was told it was either 5iui treatments and 1 IVF cycle or 2 cycles. We decided to go for IVF as that had a higher success rate.
> 
> I have my consultation on Wednesday. I'm absolutely bricking it.
> 
> Cvaeh your question about scans once you stimulate - I will ask on Wednesday as that is something I would like to know too. I have an IVF book which I have listed a loadnof question the poor doctor will be relieved when I leave. I have that many questions I just hope i have enough time to ask them. :)


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

I was just wondering if any of you have had issues with Gp's?
We moved house during our tests and the last time i saw my old Gp she said that my hubby following on from his sa needed to have an ultra sound and bloods done and to tell the new doctor when we registered.
We saw the new doctor today and she refused to refer him for the tests saying well as we have been referred then the hospital would do it. I understand that as the ref has been done and the hospital would prob want their own tests but surely my old gp said he needed to have them for a reason? She was so unhappyful so in the end we came out of the appointment and i told dh i wanted to register us with another gp and we have now done so.
Cant believe she would just disregard another doctors assessment of what hubby needed.

Anyways sorry for the moan, just so frustrating.

x


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi babydust
No not found out how many cycles are funded but going to do a bit of research on internet later. I asked the consultant when i got referred and he said ge was unsure where things stood with funding and we would find out at LWH do just yet again a waiting game.

So babydust have you been for the PIE evening? Who is your appointment with then?xx


----------



## laura25

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have just been referred to LWH and have my first appointment this month, not sure what treatment we will be having yet but was hoping i can join u all.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to us all.


hello and welcome hun! x:flower:


----------



## laura25

hi girlies how r we all! 

well ive bought zumba for the wii! its brill! hehe, ive been goin on it for 40 mins nearly everynight after work, shattered now hehe!


wot have u girlies been up2 ewt good!

good luck to everyone wiv upcoming treatment and appointments! sending u all lots of luck and ofcourse babydust! xxxxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Laura25

Thanks so much for the welcome.

Im excited to start the next stage of ttc with lwh and wish you lots of :dust: too. x




laura25 said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I have just been referred to LWH and have my first appointment this month, not sure what treatment we will be having yet but was hoping i can join u all.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to us all.
> 
> 
> hello and welcome hun! x:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## BabydustxXx

Stickypolly said:


> Hi babydust
> No not found out how many cycles are funded but going to do a bit of research on internet later. I asked the consultant when i got referred and he said ge was unsure where things stood with funding and we would find out at LWH do just yet again a waiting game.
> 
> So babydust have you been for the PIE evening? Who is your appointment with then?xx

Yeah I had my pie back in March, feels like it was ages ago now. My app is with a mr Gazvani. I hope he is an understanding doctor :?


----------



## Stickypolly

BabydustxXx said:


> Stickypolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi babydust
> No not found out how many cycles are funded but going to do a bit of research on internet later. I asked the consultant when i got referred and he said ge was unsure where things stood with funding and we would find out at LWH do just yet again a waiting game.
> 
> So babydust have you been for the PIE evening? Who is your appointment with then?xx
> 
> Yeah I had my pie back in March, feels like it was ages ago now. My app is with a mr Gazvani. I hope he is an understanding doctor :?Click to expand...

well hopefully he will be hun. was it him you were being referred to?? what does he specialise in as i looked on their website and his name isnt there???

blimey you have had a wait until now havent you. well hopefully now the ball will start rolling for you hun.x


----------



## babies7777

Hi BabyDust

I'm seeing Mr Gazvani too, well the letter says him or one of his team. When is your appointment?


----------



## BabydustxXx

Polly - I did have to wait because my silly cycle decided to come early in March and so I just missed the days I needed to give bloods. I had to wait another month for that and then we had 4 bank holidays delaying my consultation app. I got the letter 4weeks ago and my app is tomorrow. I am really worried cuz I don't think I can deal with anymore delays. I waited 3 years before I went to see the doctor, for the first 2 years of trying I was under a lot of stress at home and work so I just put it down to that. OH kept putting me off saying I was over thinking things and its probably nothing and I'm turning it into something it's not. I stupidly listened to him and then decided a year later that I had, had enough and went to see the doctor. It was after when the doctor referred us for tests when he started taking notice. He has been really supportive since, it was just that initial step.

Babies7777 I am seeing him tomorrow, I shall let you know what he is like, I have googled him and there is a lot of positive comments about him but I guess they will only ever put on positive comments.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Stickypolly said:


> well hopefully he will be hun. was it him you were being referred to?? what does he specialise in as i looked on their website and his name isnt there???
> 
> blimey you have had a wait until now havent you. well hopefully now the ball will start rolling for you hun.x

No I was not specifically referred to him, he was assigned to me (I think) he is a sub specialist in reproductive medicine and also director of north west fertility according to his website. I'm trying not to think about tomorrow and take it as it comes. :)


----------



## BabydustxXx

Sorry for the gazillion posts but iv just seen in the news that the MP's are condemning the regional variations in IVF provisions. About time:yipee:


----------



## babies7777

Hi Babydust

Thanks for the reply i hope the appointment goes great and cant wait to hear.
Im not sure exactly what our problem is yet, i have had bloods done which came back ovulating and am awaiting an ultra sound. Dh sperm analysis came back and it appears from my little knowledge of them we have low sperm count, bad motility and morph, but it could be a number of things i guess so will just have to wait and see. Thats so hard tho when you have been trying for a long time and do everything right each month and nothing happens. Feel like now tho with the first appointment booked we will hopefully get somewhere and some answers.

Does anyone know what the policy is if you are lucky to have a baby with IVF are you allowed to have another attempt or is it like the other policy that you have a child therefore dont get another try.
Im getting way ahead of myself i know i was just wondering what happens if you want to try again.

Hugs and luck to all x


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> Stickypolly said:
> 
> 
> well hopefully he will be hun. was it him you were being referred to?? what does he specialise in as i looked on their website and his name isnt there???
> 
> blimey you have had a wait until now havent you. well hopefully now the ball will start rolling for you hun.x
> 
> No I was not specifically referred to him, he was assigned to me (I think) he is a sub specialist in reproductive medicine and also director of north west fertility according to his website. I'm trying not to think about tomorrow and take it as it comes. :)Click to expand...



Good luck for tomorrow, and dnt worry hun, im sure it will be fine!! xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Babydust - Good luck for your appointment tomorrow. I am sure you'll be fine and pleased to get to the next step on this long journey!


----------



## Stickypolly

Babydust

good luck for your appointment tomorrow, fingers crossed for the start on your journey.

how is everyone else?x


----------



## laura25

im good thanx polly, hows u? xxx

wishing u lots of luck tomoz babydust! yey! one step closer hey xxx

Hope all u girlies are good! xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,everyone ok? Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck with your treatment. Laura,how are things hun? Babydust,good luck tomorrow. No news with me really,getting ready for our third attempt,really hope it works this time. Xx Africa,how r u hun? x


----------



## Stickypolly

laura25 said:


> im good thanx polly, hows u? xxx
> 
> wishing u lots of luck tomoz babydust! yey! one step closer hey xxx
> 
> Hope all u girlies are good! xxxx

Hi Laura i am not too bad feeling abit down in the dumps today as tried to find out about funding but got some snotty woman on the phone who was saying to me that if all my tests have come back ok there is nothing to suggest i ahve fertility issues and may not get nhs funding!!! if my gynaecology didnt think there was issues he wouldnt have referred me would he, which i was trying to explain to her but she was jumped up and didnt seem overly helpful when i said we were a same sex married couple!!!
Oh well we have sat down and said forget what she said she is just someone that is meant to give information out and that if there werent issuse si wouldnt have been referred. we are awaiting a letter from LWH as we know they have received my referral just waiting on the allocation of an appoinment i presume now.x


----------



## babies7777

Hi Del xx thanks for the welcome :)



Del xx said:


> Hi girls,everyone ok? Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck with your treatment. Laura,how are things hun? Babydust,good luck tomorrow. No news with me really,getting ready for our third attempt,really hope it works this time. Xx Africa,how r u hun? x


----------



## Jane22

Hi girls
Am new to this forum, but have been reading it for a few weeks now. It's good to hear what others are going through, you certainly can feel quite alone on this journey!
My DH and I have been referred to LWH due to DH's motility issues, so we're looking at ICSI I reckon. Have been to the PIE, think I went to the same one as you Africa. Sorry to hear that things have stalled for you. It just feels like hurdle after hurdle doesnt it?
Waiting for AF to arrive so that I can go for bloods and get ball rolling.....bored of waiting!! xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thank you so much for all your well wishes. I shall keep u informed. I can't sleep, iv had a few hours and the annoying thing is OH is sleeping like a log. Iv secretly kicked him a few times to wake him up but nope.... Nothing. Is that really mean of me? :muaha:

Welcome Jane, the ladies on this site are extremely helpful and it really is a comfort to know you can speak to someone that understands u. It has really helped me especially when it came to passing the time and All the lovely comforting words really help. :hugs:


----------



## Jane22

Does anyone know if you can travel abroad when you are taking the ivf drugs? The leafles say no, but Mr Lewis Jones suggested that it would be ok. Anyone done it before?

Thanks girls xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good day. Mine went surprisingly well. Went to see mr Gazvani and the meeting was quite quick, he basically looked through my forms and told me that I will need the ICSI process as there seems OH has a sperm count slightly lower than normal but nothing too alarming. He felt ICSI would be best.

I asked him about time off work and he said once you DR you will go in for approx 3 scans before they do EC. The first will be the baseline scan which will be a few days after DR and then another few days after to see if everything is ok and then another few days after to see if your ready to stimulate the follicles. (I think, this is what I sort of understood :shrug: ) 

I was then sent to the nurse who went through all the forms again to make sure everything was filled out correctly and I had done all the bloods needed. Thankfully that was all fine. I now have to ring back on first day of cycle (which is due any day now) so they can order the drugs and book me in to see the nurse about training. I start DR on day 23. The nurse said when i come in for training I will get a calendar which will tell me exactly what to do on what day. Mr Gazvani has told me not to worry and he will be there to hold my hand throughout the whole process. Iv told him I'm going to hold him to that :D

Sorry for going on.... But I hope this helps and makes sense to all of you that are not familiar with the process.

I am just so excited :happydance:


----------



## Jane22

oooh, very exciting for you babydust!! All system's go - nearly! I think that when I go for my appointment, assuming it takes 1 month or so from bloods, I'll be on day 7-10. Would I be able to start that month?

Sounds as though a hol is out of the question, due to the scans etc xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Babydust

Glad everything went well for you today! Sounds like I will need to go to the hospital a few times before egg collection then but not everyday which is a bit of a relief!

Jane22- I'm not sure but I think they may ask you to wait until your next cycle because you have to phone the hospital on day one to order your drugs. They may do things differently for you though x

Hi everyone, hope you are all well, I've managed to get through a day without any side effects which is good. Hopefuuly I've only got five more days of this down regulating! Did anyone have to down regulate for longer than three weeks?


----------



## babies7777

Yay Babydust that sounds great, glad it went well for you and im glad he seems so nice. I think unless dh sa improves we may be in the same boat unless something suddenly comes up about me, all been fine so far but i dont take anything for granted anymore.

Lots of luck and :dust:



BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all had a good day. Mine went surprisingly well. Went to see mr Gazvani and the meeting was quite quick, he basically looked through my forms and told me that I will need the ICSI process as there seems OH has a sperm count slightly lower than normal but nothing too alarming. He felt ICSI would be best.
> 
> I asked him about time off work and he said once you DR you will go in for approx 3 scans before they do EC. The first will be the baseline scan which will be a few days after DR and then another few days after to see if everything is ok and then another few days after to see if your ready to stimulate the follicles. (I think, this is what I sort of understood :shrug: )
> 
> I was then sent to the nurse who went through all the forms again to make sure everything was filled out correctly and I had done all the bloods needed. Thankfully that was all fine. I now have to ring back on first day of cycle (which is due any day now) so they can order the drugs and book me in to see the nurse about training. I start DR on day 23. The nurse said when i come in for training I will get a calendar which will tell me exactly what to do on what day. Mr Gazvani has told me not to worry and he will be there to hold my hand throughout the whole process. Iv told him I'm going to hold him to that :D
> 
> Sorry for going on.... But I hope this helps and makes sense to all of you that are not familiar with the process.
> 
> I am just so excited :happydance:


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all had a good day. Mine went surprisingly well. Went to see mr Gazvani and the meeting was quite quick, he basically looked through my forms and told me that I will need the ICSI process as there seems OH has a sperm count slightly lower than normal but nothing too alarming. He felt ICSI would be best.
> 
> I asked him about time off work and he said once you DR you will go in for approx 3 scans before they do EC. The first will be the baseline scan which will be a few days after DR and then another few days after to see if everything is ok and then another few days after to see if your ready to stimulate the follicles. (I think, this is what I sort of understood :shrug: )
> 
> I was then sent to the nurse who went through all the forms again to make sure everything was filled out correctly and I had done all the bloods needed. Thankfully that was all fine. I now have to ring back on first day of cycle (which is due any day now) so they can order the drugs and book me in to see the nurse about training. I start DR on day 23. The nurse said when i come in for training I will get a calendar which will tell me exactly what to do on what day. Mr Gazvani has told me not to worry and he will be there to hold my hand throughout the whole process. Iv told him I'm going to hold him to that :D
> 
> Sorry for going on.... But I hope this helps and makes sense to all of you that are not familiar with the process.
> 
> I am just so excited :happydance:


Yey thats brill hunny, not far behind me hehe! thats great news!:thumbup: xxx


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies, 
how r we all? 

hello and welcome jane22 and babies7777! xxx

im ready for the weekend now hehe! am sooo tired this week! zzzzz 

hope we r all good! xxx


----------



## Del xx

hi girls,how's everyone feeling today? Welcome jane22,I also followed the thread for weeks before posting,I should have done it when doing my first round of ivf! It's nice to have the support of others going through the same thing and also there are so many questions and things you want to know the first time. I hope u find the thread helpful. Xx how's thr DR going ladies?,quiet a few of u at rhat stage,Laura - DR can be very tiring cant it,take care hun,it will soon be Friday! Xx All is well with me,busy time of year at work! Loads of reports to write!! X


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Welcome to Jane22 and babies7777  nice to see some new faces with us x

Jane22- what date was your PIE? ours was 24th may i think  you would remember me as me an dh were the only mixed race couple there if we attended the same one ? x

Del- I am doing ok thanks. Was super sad over the delay but at least i know im doing everything right and we will get there in the end. I have my MMR jab tomorrow morning so not relishing that but all worth it! DH had his SA and bloods today so got the blood form for a repeat rubella which i will know when to have based on what nurse tells me at my gp's tomorrow. Nurse at HC said it probs is 8wks wait after the jab to get my blood tested again but she said go by what the nurse tells me tomorrow. How are u doing? x

Laura- Hope jabs are going well x

Polly- it will all come right in the end. Just lots of red tape first x

babydust- hope all well with u x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi girls - thanks for the warm welcome!!

Am a little bit frustrated now, thinking that when I finally do get my consultation that it'll be ANOTHER month before anything happens! I am so impatient. Am sure before long I'll be sick of all the needles and moaning about that too!

Africa - yes, we went to the same evening, I remember now, you were sitting in front of us!

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Girls

WEll i am a little happier now as we had an appointment from LWH yesterday. we have our appointment on July 18th but unsure what this appointment is for. All the letter said is that we have an appointment to attend the clinic of Dr Lewis-Jones at 2pm on that date.
Does anyone know how the appointments work there, some people have said the first letter they had was to attend the PIE in an evening then an appointment with a consultant, others have said they had a consultant appointment first, aaaaaaaaaahhhhh its all so confusing so if anyone can shed any light on this for me i would be greatful.

Africa - the 8 weeks will fly by for you and you can get started after having your MMR

Good Luck to everyone else.xx


----------



## africaqueen

I am sat here in floods of tears. Just cant stop. Went to Dr's to see nurse an get my MMR jab and she didnt end up doing it cos she said i would have a jab today, then have to go back in 3mths for another jab and then have my blood tested for immunity 2mths after that so at least a 5mth delay on even getting the result back. I am devastated as i had got my head around 8wks but 5-6mths before even seeing consultant? :'( :'( :'( I just cannot stop crying. The nurse at Dr's said to call HC and ask if i HAVE to have the jab as she said there have only been around 12 cases of rubella in England and wales in the last yr so it is hardly a likelyhood of getting it.
She said that if they insist on me having it i can go back to her and she will give me the jab but that means we will not be having tx this yr :'( I called HC and got the clerk who was very nice seeing as i was in floods of tears(over a hr ago an still cant stop now) and she said she will get a nurse to call me back asap as they are all with patients at the moment. I just pray that allow us to start tx without the jab. I would not be leaving the country during pregnancy anyway and our Rubella rate is next to nothing. Not sure on the legalities of it tho.
xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! Just popped in 2 see how u all are. Africa hun I feel for u,I'm sending u a big hug,is there anyone at home with u? Wait and see what HC have 2 say first. Didn't realise it would be such a long drawn out process to get it done. Let me know how u get on hun xxxx Polly - if u have consultation first u will then have the pie letter if they feel that u need treatment. We had the pie first then consultation. Dont think it makes any difference. We saw Dr lewis jones too. He is very good.
Hi to all the other lovely ladies! xx


----------



## africaqueen

The nurse from the hc called and mr kingsland will not allow us to have ivf unless i am immune so we will not be having ivf this yr. I am devastated. my heart feels broken an i cannot stop crying. i am home alone cos dh works away an my dad is caring for my mum. i want to be alone tho. the light at the end of the tunnel has gone for me. i am beside myself.


----------



## keepsmiling

aww hun so sorry uv had bad news xx


----------



## Stickypolly

oh Africa, thats not the news you wanted to hear at all. sending big hugs to you hun.xx

Thanks for that Del, well hopefully they will feel like i need treatment otherwise my gynaecologist wouldnt have referred me would he as it would be wasting time.

Just on the count down to the appointment first and taking every step at a time.

Me and my wife are off to Newquay on Monday for a week so at least that will keep us busy and not thinking about how long left etc.x


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah sorry to here this hun x x x


----------



## babies7777

AfricaQueen im so so sorry that has happened. I had to have the MMR vaccine as i was going to university to do my nurse training and the nurse said at my gp practice, i could have the second dose 4 weeks after the first as i was in a rush as i needed to start in the September, i also found this link for you that said the same. I dont know whether because its for IVF they are wanting to wait longer to be sure but it might be worth while speaking to the gp/nurse and saying can you not have the second after 4 weeks, This is the link which also mentions the 4 weeks. https://www.immunize.org/askexperts/experts_mmr.asp. 

Lots of hugs x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Africaqueen I am so sorry to hear about ur delay. Sending you lots of :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is ok. Great news about you letter polly


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

We saw the new gp today after the disaster with the last one we registered with. This one was tons better and agreed to refer dh for the bloods and ultra like my previous gp said he had to have. Its shocking that when you move gp practices they can just disregard your old investigation plan, thankfully this new one seems to be much more sympathetic and understanding.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## babies7777

Forgot to mention i also had to have the immunity blood test afterwards and it came back fine so having the second jab 4 weeks later still worked.

I so hope they can help you sooner,

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Babies7777- you are so right on this one! the nurse from the dr's called me a few hrs ago and told me to go back up and have my mmr jab and that she can do the 2nd one in a mth an then i can be tested at the HC 3wks later and wait for treatment to start as all will be fine then! so only a 2-3mth delay rather than mths which is fab!! i am so happy.
I still wish we could of started in July's cycle of course but i am just glad we stand a chance of being pregnant for christmas which is our dream to enter the new year with a due date for our baby xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies7777- Glad u got ur immunity back ok an that all is moving forward x


----------



## Stickypolly

Africa thats great news that the timescale has now been halved for you both.x

Cant wait for our appointment but dont know what to expect. 
After speaking to the woman from my local pct i was bit disheartened but like my wife said if the gynaecologist didnt think we needed help he wouldnt have referred us.
Hi to everyone else how are we all?x


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- if u have a cons appt they will want to do their own batch of tests if there is no obvious fertility issue an then after all that is done they will either offer u IUI or IVF. Depends on tons of factors. You are on the right path now an thats the important thing ;-)
The waiting drives u mad but good things come to those who wait apparently... lol xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yay im so pleased for you. I thought when i saw that i had to tell you that you could have it after the 4 weeks as it was only 2007 when i had it so not like they could have changed protocol so soon. She did say ideally they want you to wait longer but thats not always possible and when they checked my immunity back then it was fine so i dont really think it made any difference not waiting the longer time. I dont think people realise how much wanting a baby consumes you, its all you think about and when someone tries to either delay it or take it away its terrible, noone realises unless their in the same boat thats why forums like this are so important.

Cant wait to hear you getting your bfp and everyone elses soon too.

xx



africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Babies7777- you are so right on this one! the nurse from the dr's called me a few hrs ago and told me to go back up and have my mmr jab and that she can do the 2nd one in a mth an then i can be tested at the HC 3wks later and wait for treatment to start as all will be fine then! so only a 2-3mth delay rather than mths which is fab!! i am so happy.
> I still wish we could of started in July's cycle of course but i am just glad we stand a chance of being pregnant for christmas which is our dream to enter the new year with a due date for our baby xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies7777 u are so right! its all i think about day and night. How long did u wait to have ur blood tested again after the 2nd jab? nurse told me 3wks is fine? xxx


----------



## babies7777

Me too, its all i want.
It was about 2/3 weeks yes because i remember we had to have the immunity check done before we were allowed to start at the hospital to check we were covered. It seemed funny having the mmr at our age i feel sorry for babies they have to have so many needles. Have you had it done now? she told me to drink lots of fluids and take some paracetmol as it can sometimes cause a temp. I felt ok but think drinking lots of water throughout the day after i had it helped.

xx





africaqueen said:


> Babies7777 u are so right! its all i think about day and night. How long did u wait to have ur blood tested again after the 2nd jab? nurse told me 3wks is fine? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yes i had the 1st jab today and 2nd one on 6th July 
Didnt even feel the needle go in! lol.
Just cannot wait to get started! i wake up sad every day cos im not pregnant xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Africa thats great news bout your jabs at least its halved the waiting time now.

We cant wait to go to our appointment although dont know what to expect to be honest.
Also feel a little disheartened as after speaking to the woman from our local pct she has left bits of doubt in my mind that we wont get treatment but if my gynaecologist didnt think we had fertility issues he wouldnt have referred us to LWH in the first place surely.!!!
So how is everyone else?x


----------



## laura25

hi girlies how r we all!!

sarah- awwww, this is brill news hun! made my day! that will fly by hunny!!!! xxxxx

hope all u girlies are good! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Me too and i see baby bumps everywhere, i want one!! 

Thats great and so much better than 3 months :happydance:

xx




africaqueen said:


> Yes i had the 1st jab today and 2nd one on 6th July
> Didnt even feel the needle go in! lol.
> Just cannot wait to get started! i wake up sad every day cos im not pregnant xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 
Im off to work soon till 8pm so will pop back on later. Just wanted to wish everyone a nice day and say thanks for support yesterday when i was so upset xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry to hijack your thread ladies.....but I just wanted to wish you loads of luck Sarah! Didn't know you'd started already. So so excited for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Del xx

Glad ur feeling a little more positive Africa,worried about u yesterday xx hi to everyone else! It's Friday girls,woohoo! xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone!

Glad to hear you've had better news Africaqueen!

Just a quick question to everyone. I've been down regulating for 17 days and yesterday I had sharp pains in my right ovary for a few hours. I've not had it at all today. Has anyone else experienced this? I've also had a bit of spotting today which could be my cervical erosion because I regularly get spotting but I am not sure. I read on the information leaflet that the meds could cause break through bleeding. I am a bit worried I've developed a cyst and I'm worried its going to hold things up. I go for my basline scan on Tuesday so I am hoping I can start stimming!


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- Thanks for popping by! i have PM'd u and i LOVE how your ticker is developing!

Girls- Isi is my friend from another board and she is having twins after her 2nd cycle of IVF so she truly is a success story for us all ;-) xxx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Glad to hear you've had better news Africaqueen!
> 
> Just a quick question to everyone. I've been down regulating for 17 days and yesterday I had sharp pains in my right ovary for a few hours. I've not had it at all today. Has anyone else experienced this? I've also had a bit of spotting today which could be my cervical erosion because I regularly get spotting but I am not sure. I read on the information leaflet that the meds could cause break through bleeding. I am a bit worried I've developed a cyst and I'm worried its going to hold things up. I go for my basline scan on Tuesday so I am hoping I can start stimming!

 

hiya hunny, ive had pains hun on each side, dnt worry bout it, itl just be the meds hun im sure, i had slight pains last time to and also had a normal period when DR! ive started spotting and cramping today so period must be due! booooo! hope this helps hunny! xxx


----------



## laura25

hello girlies, just thought id pop on to see how everyone is before i go to bed! 

im soooo tired, been to my friends wedding reception tonight, had such a lovely time but im proper tired now anda lil crampy! booooo! bed time it is then hehe! 

hope all u girlies are well and have a lovely weekend! xxxx


----------



## Jane22

Morning girls - hope you are feeling good today. I went to see Take That last night - it was fab, really cheered me up, until people started talking about pregnant people! Then I got sad :(
Africa - glad to hear that your delay isnt quite so long! 
Has anyone got any advice on how DH's drinking affects sperm? He has motility issues and doesnt drink everyday or anything, but when he does, he does!!
It's causing issues, cos I feel like he is killing the swimmers off, but he doesnt seem able/willing to stop.
That makes him sound like an alcoholic -he isnt!! Just when he does drink, he does -every 2 weeks or so.
We are rowing at the moment, am I overreacting - feel like he is reducing our already slim chances of a natural conception.

Am I mental?! xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies just thought I would say a quick hello before I go and tackle the mammoth task of housework :( 

Hope you all have a great weekend. Africaqueen I am so happy for you that things are looking up :happydance: may it long continue!!! 

Hope everything is going well for everyone else too :)


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone!

Jane22 - I'm not sure how much has an effect on sperm quality. We were told at our last appointment to not drink much and now that we are in a cycle of IVF we have both stopped drinking altogether. My husband is really looking forward to a drink but I'm not missing it at all really. My husband gets annoyed with me when I tell him he can't have baths, or heated seats on in the car or he can't ride his bike for too long because it may harm his swimmers. I just want his sperm quality to be of optimum quality!

Hope everyone else is well. I'm off out on my father in laws speed boat now. My husband and him wakeboard so thats my afternoon planned for me.

I have got my fingers crossed I'll be able to start stimming on Tuesday. The pains I had on Thursday seem to have gone so I'm hoping its a good sign.


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well on this awful weather weekend.
Africa, glad your wait has been halved now and you can hopefully start sooner rather than later, your friend that is expecting twins is an inspiration to us all.
We are busy packing ready for our week in Newquay next week so an early morning for us tomorrow.
Hope everyone has a good week and i will check in soon.xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

what a miserable rainy day! boooooooo! 
hope uve all had a nice weekend!
anyone been up2 ewt nice?

im getting loads more symptoms DR this time round, its weird dunno why! lol. Ive got terrible period pains at the mo so gunna finish my tidying up and tuck into my chicken roast then snuggle up for the rest of the night! hehe :)

xxxxx


----------



## laura25

Stickypolly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is well on this awful weather weekend.
> Africa, glad your wait has been halved now and you can hopefully start sooner rather than later, your friend that is expecting twins is an inspiration to us all.
> We are busy packing ready for our week in Newquay next week so an early morning for us tomorrow.
> Hope everyone has a good week and i will check in soon.xx

 hiya hun, hope u both have a lovely time in Newquay! x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Laura. How u feeling hun?

I am just making a lamb roast an then we gonna settle down on the couch an watch a film. Gonna be a mad busy wk in work so enjoyin the rest today! lol xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hiya Laura. How u feeling hun?
> 
> I am just making a lamb roast an then we gonna settle down on the couch an watch a film. Gonna be a mad busy wk in work so enjoyin the rest today! lol xxx

 hiya hun, im not to bad hun, got quite bad period pains so feeling sorry 4 myself lol hows u hun? 
mmmmm sounds nice, ive just had a chicken roast! im stuffed! lol ,
im also gunna settle down on the couch wiv phil and see if theres anything on sky hehe! u had a nice weekend hun? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

awww hope they pains die down soon hun and hopefully the last for a while ;-)
I had a ok wkend. I worked 10hr shift yesterday but was off today. in for 6 days straight from tomorrow doing a 60hr wk :-( dreading it! lol.

xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> awww hope they pains die down soon hun and hopefully the last for a while ;-)
> I had a ok wkend. I worked 10hr shift yesterday but was off today. in for 6 days straight from tomorrow doing a 60hr wk :-( dreading it! lol.
> 
> xxx

thanx hunny i hope so to hehe! 
omg! think id be dreading it to hun! u poor thing ur gunna be shattered! :sleep: xxx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies, how r we all!

ive been researching baby aspirin today! im considering maybe getting some for this round of icsi!!! if the nurse or docs agree ofcourse!! :) i need to research it abit more tho. Im gunna ask the nurse when i go for my scan next tuesday! my sister is currently 8 months preggo and she takes it as she had a very severe case of presclampsia and was in intensive care!! when having my neice luckily she and my lil neice was ok but it was scary! i was wondering if anyone has taken it on here before? 

hope all u ladies are good xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi ladies hope your all ok, dont get on here much now adays being back at work. ive had my 20 week scan today all is goin well, cant believe how fast time is going. im thinking of you all and hope u all get ur babies soon. take care xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura25

awwww thats brill foxey! glad everything is goin well! take care xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi everyone - hope Monday hasnt been too painful for you all?!
I went to HC today for my day 2-4 bloods - it was hideous - the nurse got a vein, but said my blood was 'too slow' (?!). She then tried the other arm, had the same problem and in the end called the anaesthetist (in between ECs) to have a go!

She got it out of me, but went really deep, with a massive needle. My arms look terrible!

She said that we might be waiting 4-6 weeks for an appointment now, and that even then we may not start ivf on my next period, as they could be booked up by then!

Little bit depressing, but we shall see! 

Hope everyone else is feeling ok? xxx


----------



## laura25

hi jane,
awwww thats not very good bout ur bloods hun! tut tut! hope ur arms ok, and hope u dnt have to wait long for ur appointment!
fingers crossed u can start ur cycle on ur nxt period hun! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone feeling? Hope you've all had a good day! 
Foxey - lovely 2 hear from u,glad that all is well xx
Africa - u ok hun? 
Laura - hope the DR is going well for u and that you're not to tired. What day are u on now hun? Xx 
Babydust - how r things with u? xx 
Jane - sounds like you'be had a hard time today! Not sue what to make put of the booked up thing,not heard that before. U will have a better idea after your next appointment,hope u can get started soon xx. Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## Del xx

Sorry about the spelling,on my touch phone,not used to it! Haha x


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- That is a shame you had a bad experience with the blood tests before u even begin but all worth it x

Foxey- brillant to hear your fab news. Cant believe how fast the 20wks has gone!! can we see a scan pic?  x

Del- How are u doing? x

Laura- Hope your headache has gone hun x

I am bloody shattered and still 50hrs to go! cant wait for a lazy sunday again! lol. Just catching up on my soaps. Did a timeline based on blood results and af and even with a speedy cons appt we are looking at early october for EC/ET :-( Hope time goes fast!
xxx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls,how's everyone feeling? Hope you've all had a good day!
> Foxey - lovely 2 hear from u,glad that all is well xx
> Africa - u ok hun?
> Laura - hope the DR is going well for u and that you're not to tired. What day are u on now hun? Xx
> Babydust - how r things with u? xx
> Jane - sounds like you'be had a hard time today! Not sue what to make put of the booked up thing,not heard that before. U will have a better idea after your next appointment,hope u can get started soon xx. Hi to everyone else Xx

hi hunny, hope ur good! yeah its goin ok apart from get more symptoms this time round hehe! realy bad headaches and stuff! ive been DR for 2 weeks now and go for a scan nxt tuesday to see if i can start stimming! woop! :happydance:xxx


----------



## Del xx

africaqueen said:


> Jane- That is a shame you had a bad experience with the blood tests before u even begin but all worth it x
> 
> Foxey- brillant to hear your fab news. Cant believe how fast the 20wks has gone!! can we see a scan pic?  x
> 
> Del- How are u doing? x
> 
> Laura- Hope your headache has gone hun x
> 
> I am bloody shattered and still 50hrs to go! cant wait for a lazy sunday again! lol. Just catching up on my soaps. Did a timeline based on blood results and af and even with a speedy cons appt we are looking at early october for EC/ET :-( Hope time goes fast!
> xxx

It will soon be October hun,the summer month always fly past! I bet ur shattered! Long day! I'm well thanks,busy writing reports! School trip 2moz and it's my birthday! Oh away with work till Thursday,will go out for a meal over the weekend,but no alcohol for me! Lol! First birthday scince donkeys years without a drink! 
Xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies. Hope your all ok, I'm good thanks Del, just really frustrated as AF has still not arrived and so can't ring LWH to order the drugs :grrr: 

one of my colleagues at work got married this month and is now planning on starting a family. I wish her all the best but I can just imagine getting really upset if she gets pregnant before me. :cry: she is the only one left that doesn't have kids apart from me.

Foxy it's great to hear a success story, just what i need. :thumbup: I know I should remain positive but I am finding it a little difficult at the moment. :(


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,how's everyone feeling? Hope you've all had a good day!
> Foxey - lovely 2 hear from u,glad that all is well xx
> Africa - u ok hun?
> Laura - hope the DR is going well for u and that you're not to tired. What day are u on now hun? Xx
> Babydust - how r things with u? xx
> Jane - sounds like you'be had a hard time today! Not sue what to make put of the booked up thing,not heard that before. U will have a better idea after your next appointment,hope u can get started soon xx. Hi to everyone else Xx
> 
> hi hunny, hope ur good! yeah its goin ok apart from get more symptoms this time round hehe! realy bad headaches and stuff! ive been DR for 2 weeks now and go for a scan nxt tuesday to see if i can start stimming! woop! :happydance:xxxClick to expand...

2 weeks have gone quick hun. Hope the headaches are not too bad,have u been takinganything for it?,hard when u work with kids all day! Oh not long now till u start on stims! How's the belly looking with the injections? I was black and blue! All is well with mw thanks. Just updated Africa. Xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies!

Sarah- it will fly to october hun! cant actually believe its june already! hehe! xxx 

babydust- i know its hard seeing everyone preggo aint it, my sis is 8 months pregnant and 7 other girlies at work are lol! theres a proper baby boom! i just hope i sit on the magic chair this time round hehe! we will all be preggo soon i just know it xxx

Del- thanx hun i know it as gone quick! woop! ive got a bruise on each side of my belly at the mo lol seem to bruise more this time round lol xxx

well girlies ive had a headache/ migraine all day!!! as well as hot flushes lol feelin a lil poo! hehe but its worth it!!!! xxxx wishing us all tonnes of babydust xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, it's such a beautiful Tuesday morning :). I'm working in burnley today so I hope the weather is the same there.

Just a quick question and I'm trying to work out some time off work. During the 2ww do you have to ask to be signed off work or they sign u off regardless? I am wanting to be signed off 2 weeks and then take another 2 off as leave so I can be off for a full month and rest as much as I can.


----------



## foxeydevil2

africa how do u put scan picture on here lol. its on facebook but dont know how to put it on here, will have a go. 
laura how u getting on? 
babydust it is hard to be positive when your goin thru it all especially emotionally but it will be worth it all one day. 
del thanks for the well wishes, how u goin? 
hows everyone else? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

foxeydevil2 said:


> africa how do u put scan picture on here lol. its on facebook but dont know how to put it on here, will have a go.
> laura how u getting on?
> babydust it is hard to be positive when your goin thru it all especially emotionally but it will be worth it all one day.
> del thanks for the well wishes, how u goin?
> hows everyone else? xxxxxxxxx

Foxey- You would have to upload the pic to a photo hosting site such as photobucket and then you get a code to copy an paste into your siggie:winkwink: xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Anyone watching itv? It's LWH neonatal unit, it's ever so sad, I can't stop crying :cry:


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> africa how do u put scan picture on here lol. its on facebook but dont know how to put it on here, will have a go.
> laura how u getting on?
> babydust it is hard to be positive when your goin thru it all especially emotionally but it will be worth it all one day.
> del thanks for the well wishes, how u goin?
> hows everyone else? xxxxxxxxx

im gettong on ok thanx! got a few side affects of DR but apart from that im good! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> Anyone watching itv? It's LWH neonatal unit, it's ever so sad, I can't stop crying :cry:

 i watched it hunny, i cried my eyes out, sooooo sad! them lil bambinos!! how cute!!!!!!!! :cry: xxx


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies,

How r u all?

friday tomorrow! woop!!!


Im still sufferin wiv headaches and dizziness! booooo :( im hoping they will subside when i start stimmin hopefully next week! woop! hope ur all good girlies, and have had a ok week so far! 

xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad ur ok Laura and hope the headaches go soon hun! Fri means nowt to me cos i work every wkend! lol. I have got sunday off tho x

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- thanx hun i hope they stop soon to, friday deffo means alot to me this week hehe! i need a break, the lil ones in my room have been lil monkeys! lol, hope ur ok hunny? xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies hope you are all good and had a good week. Laura hope your headaches and dizziness disappear. I'm not looking forward to all that. Still not started my period :( its a week late, just when I want it to come on time it decides to play hide and seek.

Africaqueen hope your ok.


----------



## laura25

babydust- thanx hun, awwwww u still waiting!!!! bless ya! hope it comes soon for u hun! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

So do I, it's so frustrating!!! Iv just found out one of my other mates is pregnant. I just want to cry


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! Just popped in 2 see how u all are. Hope everyone's doing well. Laura u poor thing,not nice is it hun,hope u can start on your stims on Tuesday xx Africa - u ok hun? Long week for u? xx Babydust ,i'm in the same situation!! Waiting for my period to arrive so i can phone them! Today is day 29 for me so should be here any day as I'm usually regular. Looks like we will be around the same time! I don't think im starting meds till the first day of mt next period with the short protocal and u will ne on day 23 of this cycle,so we won't be far apart will we! Xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Yay! I might see u around. It will be nice to put a face to the name. I can't wait to start. I'm on day 35 of my cycle, my period can come anytime between day 19 and 45. It's anyone's guess. Although on my last cycle I bled for 2weeks so not sure if that has delayed this period. Who knows


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi girlies how are we all?

well me and the wife are back from our few days in Newquay and had such a lovely time, the weather was so so with only 1 very sunny day so i have come back with a burnt face.

Laura hows things going??
Africa, dont worry the time will fly to October hun, i keep telling myself that as i not even had a first appointment yet.

Felt a little down in the dumps the other day as my bro and sister in law announced they are having another baby!! wouldnt mind but she cant look after the 2 she has got, so to say i was a little upset was an understatement and then to top it off the woman i contacted from the PCT who was a little off with me emailed and said the commissioners have come back to her saying that only women with proven fertility issues can have IVF on NHS, well i have been referred to LWH so my gynae consultant must believe there are fertility issues with me!!! aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

why do so many people want to burst your bubble all at the same time!!!x


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies,
How r we all? 
Its friday! Woop! :)
Stickypolly- glad u and ur wife had a lovely holiday, im doin ok thanx hun! Apart from a few symptoms! Hehe xxx

Del- how u doin hun? Xxx

Babydust- hows u hunny? Xxx

Sarah- hope ur good hun and not working to hard! Xxx

Hello to everyone else, hope ur all good! And hope everyone has a lovely weekend! Xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

I'm good thanks Laura - still waiting :(

Welcome back polly, glad you had a good time. Ignore what the woman from PCT said your gynea knows best

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok and baby dust to all :)


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!? 
Welcome back Polly,glad u had a good time. Try not to worry 2 much about what the lady said,I'm sure you will be eligible for funding. X
Africa and Laura,how are things? xx 
Babydust,any news? Xx 
All is well with me,still waiting for my period to arrive! can't wait to get started! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Glad everyone is doing ok and hope those waiting for af get her asap!

Just a quickie from me. I have been feeling rough for the past 3 days but was in work yesterday and nearly fainted with hot and cold sweats and headache etc. Came home from work and been in bed since. Feel like iv been hit by a truck :-( glad dh is home to take care of me. My dad is coming round later with my mum to celebrate fathers day with me an hubby but im too ill to do anything so sending dh out to get a bucket from KFC and we are going to watch a movie on Sky. Not quite wot i had planned but my dad knows im not well xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Oh no africaqueen sounds like you have got the horrible bug that is going round. It really knocks you out. Hope you get well soon hunny. 

Still no sign of AF. I'm on day 39 and if it does not come before day 45 I may just try doing a test. Fx


----------



## Del xx

Get well soon Africa! Xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies how are we all on this nice sunny evening!!!
cant believe its sunday already boooo :( back to work tomoz!


my symptoms seem to have died down a lil over the past 2 days! :) yey lets hope thats it for the headaches and dizziness hehe! looking 4ward to going LWH tuesday mornin for a scan and to start stims hopefully! fx! hope all u girlies have had a nice wkend! 

sarah- get well soon hunny!!! xxx

Del- im ok hunny, looking 4ward to moving on to stims hehe! hope ur good and AF arrives soon! xxx

Babydust- how u gettin on hun, u still waiting? xxx

Stickypolly- hows u hun? xxx

Hello to everyone else! and hope u all had a fab wkend! xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi laura

I am not too bad thanks, still cant get the negative feeling out ofme with regards this woman from the PCT said. I keep saying to my wife surely if we didnt have fertility issues we wouldnt have been referred in the first place. Suppose i am looking for some reassurance.
Will soon find out as LWH appointment is only 4 weeks away now although we are a little nervous.
Glad your symptoms have settled down fingers crossed for tuesday hun.

Big get well wishes to you Africa hope you feel better soon hun.

How is everyone else today?xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone!

Laura - You seem to be exactly a week behind me. I went to LWH on Tuesday for my baseline scan and they told me to start stimming on Wednesday. I'm worried they haven't put me on a hign enoug dose though as I've had no bloating or feeling in my ovaries yet. I am on three vials of menopur. Do you know how many you will be using yet? Also have you been given the trigger shot that you put in the fridge beacsue I am panicking my fridge varys in temperature in different parts of the fridge. It says on the box it has to be between 2 and 8 but I'm worried it doesn't.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## laura25

hiya cvaeh- glad we r goin through it together just a week apart hehe! and glad u started ur stims hunny! woop! i had 3 vials of menapur last time so im guessin it will be the same this time! yeah ive got the trigger shot u put in the fridge! im sure itl be fine hun in ur fridge aslong as its cold!! dnt worry bout it! how have u been gettin on? did u get any symptoms DR hun? xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Laura

I didn't find down regulating too bad really. It was the waiting that drove me mad because I felt like I was getting no where with it. My period was slightly heavier, had a few headaches and night sweats but nothing worse than when I was on the clomid. How many eggs did you get last cycle? I am so scared that I am not going to produce any eggs and everything is going to have to be abandoned.

How much time did you take off work last cycle of IVF? I know you work with children like me and they can be very stresful. My Year 1 class seem to sense that I am on edge at the moment and seem extra hard work at the moment. xx


----------



## laura25

i seem to have more syptoms this cycle dunno why dat is hehe! i took 2 weeks off for the 2ww last cycle but it kind of drove me mad being at home! lol but did have a nice rest it was just hard going back after it all :( . This time round im goin into work but not lifting or anything after embryo transfer,as i work wiv lil ones in a nursery, so no nappies for me hehe! ive got a few random days booked off so i have a few lil breaks in between and a nice week of begining off aug hehe! last cycle they got 11 eggs! 7 fertilised but only 5 survived :( had 1 put back and other 4 wouldnt make the freezing process so they got diguarded! :( hoping to have 2 put in this cycle and if not at least one froze hehe! OMG thats a long msg! sorry lol! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That was a very informative message. So can you choose to have 2 weeks off?


----------



## laura25

hehe thanx hun, no i got a note off my doc hun, they never mentioned any time off at lwh! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

When I went for my bloods in April I overheard 2 men having a conversation. Both their partners had come in for ET. One already had the ET and the other was waiting. The one who had already had ET said that they sign you off for 2weeks but the other one said no one had mentioned it to them so he wasn't sure. They both also had something that looked like a machine any ideas as to what that was?


----------



## laura25

mmm was it like a blue bag hun, that they had? maybe u need to ask then hun if u want signin off! i just got me doc to do it while nobody mentioned it hehe! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

No it was like a big cream box with a load of buttons. If LWH don't sign me off I will ask my doc cuz I really could do with some time off.


----------



## laura25

mmmm no hun not sure what that is then! yeah y not if they dnt mention it just ask ur doc! i want a few days or maybe a week off so ive booked a few hols! but i may get a note if needed closer to transfer depends on how i feel hehe! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

It was very strange as they both had these big boxes with them and it seemed like they had taken it home and bought it back in.

I have just booked next week off work yippee!!! Not that it will be a relaxing one, iv got to stock up for Ramadan so will be busy making samosa's, spring roll along with a lot more lovely treat. I want to get all that out of the way before I start injecting


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Laura- Hope your side effects have lessened hun x

Babydust- Cant believe how quickly ramadan has came around this yr! dh observes the fasting but i dont, although we do celebrate Eid etc x

Well girls i have been Dr an iv got severe tonsillitis! got mega strong penicillin to take 2 tabs 4 times a day and been signed off work till next monday. Glad dh is home to take care of me. He made me eggy bread an we watched karate kid and now watching watching step up 3. Im lying on the couch with my blanket xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

africa- ive been reading thru some old posts and noticed ur rubella post. im confused to why u have to wait so long for treatment after ur jab?? i to had to have my mmr jab again, i had to wait for my period and do a test to confirm i wasnt pregnant, then go and have my mmr jab, then once id had another period could then commence treatment. so i only waited two periods. they say the danger is u having the jab while pregnant, not after. i hope this helps u a little bit so u can question it. 
no clue on how to upload my scan pic,will keep trying.

laura and the other lady going thru ur jabs, good luck i have everything crossed for u.

fingers crossed for u all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Laura- Hope your side effects have lessened hun x
> 
> Babydust- Cant believe how quickly ramadan has came around this yr! dh observes the fasting but i dont, although we do celebrate Eid etc x
> 
> Well girls i have been Dr an iv got severe tonsillitis! got mega strong penicillin to take 2 tabs 4 times a day and been signed off work till next monday. Glad dh is home to take care of me. He made me eggy bread an we watched karate kid and now watching watching step up 3. Im lying on the couch with my blanket xxx

It sure has come round quick, due to the medication I will be taking for the treatment I will be exempt. Tonsillitis does not sound like fun, make sure you get loads of rest :sleep:


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- glad all is well with you. You will get a pic up one day. hehe. I need my 2nd dose of mmr jab on 6th July and then 3wks after that i get my blood tested to make sure im immune and then we await a consultant appt so not as dire as we thought. Time will go fast as we have a few social events coming up so should make the wait a little easier 
I feel so ill now, its a good job we werent starting tx this wk! lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Meant to ask you- Is your dh a muslim too? mine is and he has issue with giving a sample during fasting, so wondered how to overcome that if we start our cycle during it? we probs wont but just incase. xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Laura- Hope your side effects have lessened hun x
> 
> Babydust- Cant believe how quickly ramadan has came around this yr! dh observes the fasting but i dont, although we do celebrate Eid etc x
> 
> Well girls i have been Dr an iv got severe tonsillitis! got mega strong penicillin to take 2 tabs 4 times a day and been signed off work till next monday. Glad dh is home to take care of me. He made me eggy bread an we watched karate kid and now watching watching step up 3. Im lying on the couch with my blanket xxx

 hiya hun, yep they have lessened hunnny thanx! awwww u poor thing! severe tonsitlitis ouchey!!!!!!!!!!! hope u get lots of rest hunny! xxx


----------



## laura25

hi ladies, how r we all,

hope u all had a good monday hehe! 
im off to LWH at 8am tomorrow for a scan and hopefully to start my stims! woop woop! we sooooo hope it works this time!!!!!! fxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!! and ofcourse good luck and fxxxxxxxxx to all u girlies!!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for tomorrow's scan hunni. Hope the lining is nice an thin an you can stim xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

good luck for tomorrow Laura fingers crossed you can take the next step on your journey.

we got our first appointment 4 weeks today so will hopefully learn a little more, just hoping its good news and not bad.x


----------



## BabydustxXx

africaqueen said:


> Babydust- Meant to ask you- Is your dh a muslim too? mine is and he has issue with giving a sample during fasting, so wondered how to overcome that if we start our cycle during it? we probs wont but just incase. xxx

Yes he is and to be totally honest I have not thought about that, with the way things are looking our EC will fall slap bang in the middle of Ramadan oooops!!! I'll need to seek some clarity on that. Will let you know what I find out

Hey Laura best of luck for tomorrow. I shall be thinking of you :winkwink:


----------



## cvaeh

Good luck for your scan tomorrow laura. I have started to feel bloated and have an ache where my ovaries are today. I hope this is normal? xx


----------



## laura25

hiya cvaeh it certainly is hun, i had it when i was on menapur! i realy bloated with it, its not very nice symptoms is it, i also cried alot haha!xx


----------



## laura25

thanx 4 all ur support girlies! :D it makes me feel loved haha! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- Are u in the blue or pink dress on the pic? if you are in the blue, you look familiar... do you live locally? xxx

Laura- GL again for 2moz chick xxx

I am watching four of a kind and how weird that 1 woman gets to have 4 babies naturally and we go through all this for 1?? :-( nice programme tho xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Polly- Are u in the blue or pink dress on the pic? if you are in the blue, you look familiar... do you live locally? xxx
> 
> Laura- GL again for 2moz chick xxx
> 
> I am watching four of a kind and how weird that 1 woman gets to have 4 babies naturally and we go through all this for 1?? :-( nice programme tho xxx

Hi Africa,

i am the one in the pink dress. no we are both from cheshire hun.
me too watching 4 of a kind, amazing how similiar but different each girl was.

how you feeling hun, hope your resting up and getting plenty of being looked after.x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone? Any news? 
Laura - good luck tomorrow hun! Fx u can start on your stims! Oooo exiting! Will pop in 2moz to see how u got on. Xxx
Africa - u feeling any better by 2night hun? Hope the anti b will kick in soon xxx
Babydust - hows things? No news with me,still waiting for Af to arrive,not like me to be late,typical! xx
Polly - loving the pic! 4 weeks will fly for u both! Bet u can't wait! Xx
Hi to all the other ladies Xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Babydust - hows things? No news with me,still waiting for Af to arrive,not like me to be late,typical! xx


Same here, iv not been this late in over a year, I am getting back aches and cramps apart from that nothing else. I'll wait until Sunday and do a test, although I don't want to cuz I am so sick of seeing BFN. :cry:

Laura should be at LWH now. Hope everything is going well for her


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all doing ok.

We have our appointment today at lwh, im nervous and excited just hoping we get some answers.

Hugs to all

x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Polly- Ah right, your wife just must remind me of someone then. Lovely pic.
I am feeling a tiny bit better but still very bad hacking cough and headaches etc so going to have another day in bed an hopefully this penicillin will kick in soon x

Babydust- Do a test hun! i ttc for 4yrs before i got my natural BFP and could not believe my eyes! lol. Good luck x

Babies7777- Good luck for your appt today x

Laura- How did the scan go hun? x

I am still not very well but feel bit better than yesterday so getting there. xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! How's everyone today? 
Africa,glad ur a little better hun Xx. 
Laura,hope all went well for u xx
Babies777,how did it go? Hope u got the answers u were after Xx
Well Af arrived this morning! Woohoo! Need to phone lhc,not had time yet. I'm praying we will be lucky on our third attempt! Babydust,I would do a test if no sign by weekend,you never know!! Xx
Hi to everyone else! Xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Back from our appointment, hubby has to have another SA as they said their's is more comprehensive then back in August to discuss the results. They said we would probably have ICSI if his SA is similar to last.

They were really great and i feel hopeful things will start moving soon. Hoping my ultrasound comes back ok too.

Hugs to all and hope you feel better soon Africa.

xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, hope we are all good!

well my appointment went good start stims tomoz woop!, got another scan on the 1st of july then should go in for EC on 4th or 5th july!!!! yey things are moving fast now!! just praying it works this time, ive never wanted anything so much in my life. xxx


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> hi girlies, hope we are all good!
> 
> well my appointment went good start stims tomoz woop!, got another scan on the 1st of july then should go in for EC on 4th or 5th july!!!! yey things are moving fast now!! just praying it works this time, ive never wanted anything so much in my life. xxx

Glad that all went well hun,I've got everything crossed for u. Think positive,I know how u feel,it's all I want. we will have our beautiful babies one day xxx


----------



## laura25

thanku hunny, i know we sure will, the stalks are waiting to drop um off hehe! xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

laura25 said:


> hi girlies, hope we are all good!
> 
> well my appointment went good start stims tomoz woop!, got another scan on the 1st of july then should go in for EC on 4th or 5th july!!!! yey things are moving fast now!! just praying it works this time, ive never wanted anything so much in my life. xxx

Hey Laura thats great news that you can start stims tomorrow, fingers crossed and we will all get what we want soon.x


----------



## Del xx

Watching baby hospital and can't stop my self from crying. So sad Xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Del xx said:


> Watching baby hospital and can't stop my self from crying. So sad Xx

I know what you mean Del very sad indeed gone through so many tissues.x


----------



## laura25

yep girlies im with u didnt stop crying!!! :( :( sooooooo sad xxxx


----------



## Del xx

I don't know why I watch these programmes girls,I just make myself upset,I'm the same wirh one born every minute!! saying that i cry watching coronation street! such a softie! Hehe! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Fab news on the scan! x

Del- Yaaay for AF! x

I am watching baby hospital and i feel sick! that mother of that poor baby michael (if you can call her a mother!) needs shooting! wot a bleeding disgrace that bitch is! dont matter if its 40 miles away . that poor baby deserves much more. Why women like that get to have kids so easily and we have to endure all this is beyond me and always will be. xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Laura- Fab news on the scan! x
> 
> Del- Yaaay for AF! x
> 
> I am watching baby hospital and i feel sick! that mother of that poor baby michael (if you can call her a mother!) needs shooting! wot a bleeding disgrace that bitch is! dont matter if its 40 miles away . that poor baby deserves much more. Why women like that get to have kids so easily and we have to endure all this is beyond me and always will be. xxx

My thoughts exactly when it actually interviewed her i felt so angry. she doesnt deserve to have any children your correct there.

i agree with your last statement hun, everytime i walk around our local town i always see young mothers(if you can call them that) with about 3 children hanging off the pushchair and you can tell by looking at them they are not looked after yet all of us girlies on her have so much love to give its so unfair aaaaahhhhhh.x


----------



## Del xx

Life just isn't fair is it Africa. Hope ur feeling better hun. Yaaay i know,never been so pleased to see it arrive! Couldn't get hold of them at liverpool to let the know though!! Tried about 6 times today,will try again 2moz Xx


----------



## Del xx

I know Polly,It's hard isn't it! Xx


----------



## Jane22

Hi Girls - it's been a few days since I was on here - glad to hear that things are going well for you all.
Exciting news Laura - all systems go - I will keep my fingers crossed for you!
I've just been watching Baby Hospital too, and felt much the same way as you all - my hubby jumped up when that girl appeared (michael's 'mother'), he knows her dad and was disgusted to say the least! She doesnt live 40 miles away either, it's 14!!!

Am still waiting for an appointment letter following my blood tests - how long should it take? Has been 1 week, 1 day so far. Wondering whether they need a prodding phone call, or if I'm just impatient!!

xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- They are a nightmare to get through to arent they?! i called the Northwest fertility number an she got a nurse to call me back last wk cos tried all day with the nursing stations numbers x

Polly- Yeah i see that all the time in town too and it makes me sick the way some mothers speak to their kids! i feel like telling them how lucky they are but with shit like that you would be wasting your breath :-( x

I am still feeling bloody rough but a little better than yesterday so thats good  xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey guys, hope your all good, I never watched baby hospital and from what iv read I'm glad I didn't. 

Great news for you laura. Iv got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Del, yay for the AF. Still no sign for me :( I want to get excited but iv had that many knock backs i can't do it.

I know it may be all in my head but my tounge is feeling really rough. Does that mean anything?


----------



## BabydustxXx

What number do you guys ring to get through. Every time I have rang, I have got through straight away. It may be engaged sometimes but when iv rang back, 5 mins later, iv had no problems. The number I ring is 0151 702 4121.


----------



## lozmo

Hi girls I'm still following this thread but I have nothing to post about usually. I'm still waiting for my consultation on the 28th not long now though! 

Laura so excited for you starting stims have they told you anything about a high protein diet or anything? 

Africa hope you're feeling better today tonsillitis is the absolute pits

One thing I am concerned about is on one of the consent forms I have to sign, it says the first cycle is fresh and then I have to sign to consent that I have to have a frozen cycle after that (if it doesn't work 1st time) before doing another fresh cycle. With having two funded cycles, does that mean I can only have one fresh and one frozen? Don't get me wrong I'm so very grateful of the treatment, I just wanna know what I'm up against x


----------



## Del xx

lozmo said:


> Hi girls I'm still following this thread but I have nothing to post about usually. I'm still waiting for my consultation on the 28th not long now though!
> 
> Laura so excited for you starting stims have they told you anything about a high protein diet or anything?
> 
> Africa hope you're feeling better today tonsillitis is the absolute pits
> 
> One thing I am concerned about is on one of the consent forms I have to sign, it says the first cycle is fresh and then I have to sign to consent that I have to have a frozen cycle after that (if it doesn't work 1st time) before doing another fresh cycle. With having two funded cycles, does that mean I can only have one fresh and one frozen? Don't get me wrong I'm so very grateful of the treatment, I just wanna know what I'm up against x

Hi,think I can help u with this one! If ur lucky enough to be able to freeze any embryos from a fresh cycle and the fresh transfer doesn't work,thenthe frozen embryo transfer count as a part of your first cycle. We had our first ivf with icsi in oct 2010,saddly didn't work. I was lucky to have 2 frozen embryos and had them transfered in march,but with no luck. So that was one funded cycle over. Starting my second funded cycle next month. Hope this makes sense Xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Everyone

I feel like I am on a bit of a rollercoaster. I felt ill when I went to bed last night and had a bit of a dodgy stomach. I got up this morning and felt worse so I phoned the women's. They said to come in straight away incase I was being over stimulated. I've not got ovarian hyperstimulation but my follicles were what they would expect on day nine of stimulating not day 7 so I have to go in for my egg collection early. I am now worried that the eggs are going tb be immature becasue they have developed quickly. I had about 20 follicles (10 over 12mm). Has anyone else been stimulated too quickly? x


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- Have you called the HC to get test results? its worth checking the rubella one at least cos if you are not immune that really delays things. Also most women get a appt through around 4-5wks after the results come in, so early days yet x

Cvaeh- I am not sure about this hun but if the eggs were going to be immature then they would not be saying they would do EC surely? good luck an hope all plans out x

Laura- Have u started stimming today? x

Lozmo- Hi and glad your back x

Del- Thanks for explaining that! that is good news. At least if the fresh cycle does not work, there is that lifeline before using 2nd NHS fresh cycle x

I am still not very well girlies :-( went out for a lil drive with my dad earlier when dh went back to work and was only out 10 mins an had to come home cos went boiling hot and sick so came home and had a really upset stomach and nausea and light headed so lying on couch again now watching tv xxx


----------



## Jane22

Evening all!

Africaqueen - sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly, that's really no fun
Del - thanks for clearing that up about the frozen/fresh cycle - I had wondered that too.

I called HC today to ask about bloods/appointment on the number that you said Babydust, but just got an answer machine. I left a message but wasnt called back. Will try again tomorrow, am wondering about my immunity now!!

Incidentally, the mother of the girl on Baby Hospital last night, Michael's mum, has put stuff on Facebook, saying how her daughter was misrepresented (though she didnt use words that long!). People are kicking off on there big time!!

Laura & Cvaeh - hope you are feeling ok?
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- If you had the mmr jab as a baby and again in school, chances are that you will be immune but the odd woman will still need a top up mmr jab so best to chase that result asap. They told me after a wk that the result was not in, so i asked them to call the lab and the nurse called me back 10 mins later to say that i showed lack of immunity so just got to wait till the 6th to get 2nd dose an then back HC 3wks after that to get blood retested and then finally when the result is in, we are good to go and then just wait for a cons appt. Aaah the waiting is doing my head in! lol. Time is going fast tho so hopefully we can start asap. Good luck with your results x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope everyone is well. 
Glad u found the info about the frozen transfers helpful!
Africa- sorry to hear that ur still not well xx
Cvaeh - I had ohss,not nice. Not sure about stimmulating too quickly sorry. I'm sure they will keep a close eye on you now hun. Take care Xx
How's everyone else? Laura,how u feeling hun? xx
I did manage to get hold of them today at LWH. They confirmed that i was to do the short protocol this time,have a drugs appointment on the 13th of july,meds are going to be different this time round! Xx


----------



## laura25

hey hey girlies! 

how r we all today? 

well ive started my stims! wooop! looking like a pin cushion today wiv sum cracking bruises on my tummy!!!! didnt realy bruise last time hehe! 


Jane22- thanx hun, it is exciting! hope ur ok hun! xxx

Babydust- thanx hunny, hows u? xxx

Lozmo- thanx hunny, no they havent mentioned ewt bout a high protein diet hun! xxx

Del- hi hunny hope ur ok! xxx

Cvaeh- hi hun, hope ur feeling ok? xxx

Sarah- yep hunny started my stims! woop! hows u feeling? hope ur feelin a lil better! xxx

stickypolly- hows u hun! xxx

Hi to everyone else, sorry if i missed u! hehe 

Hope we r all good!!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad you have started stimms hunni and ouchy on the bruises! soon fade when u get a BFP ;-) who does the needles for you Laura? x
I am still feeling crappy but better than yesterday xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Girls

Laura - the bruises will all be worth it when you get your BFP like Africa said. i am ok just counting the days down until our appointment just a little nrevous as still dont know what to expect really.

Africa - glad your feeling better than yesterday, hopefully things can only get better now hun.

Cvaeh, del, babydust how are we all on this lovely evening?x


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Glad you have started stimms hunni and ouchy on the bruises! soon fade when u get a BFP ;-) who does the needles for you Laura? x
> I am still feeling crappy but better than yesterday xxx

thanx hun, yep hope i do get a BFP! and all u lovely girlies do to!!! im glad ur feelin abit better than yesterday hunny! xxx


----------



## laura25

Stickypolly said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Laura - the bruises will all be worth it when you get your BFP like Africa said. i am ok just counting the days down until our appointment just a little nrevous as still dont know what to expect really.
> 
> Africa - glad your feeling better than yesterday, hopefully things can only get better now hun.
> 
> Cvaeh, del, babydust how are we all on this lovely evening?x

awww thanx hun, and dont worry im sure it will be fine hun! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aaah girls, i feel like crap again! i have barely eaten all day due to the tummy bug i have so i had some porridge before as i was starving and its kicked the tummy bug off again so got high temp and up an down the loo(tmi sorry). My immune system must be wrecked! hopefully feel better tomorrow. Just seeing if i can manage a cuppa.

Laura- Yep hun i think u will get a BFP this time around an i pray im not far behind you! and all of us of course xxx


----------



## laura25

awwwwww hun realy hope ur better soon!!! sounds like ur having a rough time :( xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thx hun. Im goin to bed an hope i feel better in the morning.
GL with ur stimms and sweet dreams xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

I missed the news last night but found this on the web...

https://www.liverpooldailypost.co.u...crease-chances-of-ivf-success-92534-28918789/

I think its going to really increase our chances ladies!! wonderful news xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi Girls

Can anyone recommend the best number to get through to HC on?
I have left messages on the 4260 extension (Mr Kingslands secretary) and 4121, but no joy!
Want to chase blood results and appointment letter.

Thank you xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope your good. I'm sat in a meeting, bored out of my skull so I thought I would pop in to say hello.

Africaqueen that is great news. Let's hope it's the start for BFP all round. I am still waiting for AF..... 

Jane the number I posted is the only number I have. Good luck


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- Try Northwest Fertility office number- 702 4287/4461

or the nursing station numbers... 4123/4249

I find i get through faster to NW fertility number but keep trying the nurses station numbers as its just pot luck when they pick up. Also they will not give you any results over the phone other than your rubella. Good luck xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Crossed posts there. Yes it is wonderful news and im sure will increase BFPS overall so very hopeful  Hope the meeting is not too long and boring! know that feeling! lol xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi Girls

Thanks for that - I just got through on 4249 number, but my results arent in yet?! She said that they can take 2 weeks to come through as they are done off-site. Only then will the process an appointment for me, which I presume will then be a 4-6 week wait.

Not happy - looks like I'll be starting a month later than I thought, unless they get sorted out quick smart.

Hmmm.

Hope everyone else is faring better! xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Africaqueen - That sounds promising. Do you know when they are going to start using the new machine? I am hoping they have already started using it seeing as I am going in for egg collection tomorrow. I really hope I get some fertilised embryos. 

Laura- How is your stimming going? I found mixing the Menopur really stressful but it'll all be worth it in the end.

All - I went to my GP today to see if he would sign me off for a few days as I have already had two days of with this bug/quick stimulation and I am not sure when my ET is going to be next week and I wanted a few days to rest after as well. It was a locum doctor and he didn't have clue about IVF (I started telling him I was going for egg collection tomorrow and then transfer next week - He asked me why I didn't know when egg transfer was going to be?) He sais that it was against the law to sign me off before 7 days but if I went back next Tuesday He was sure one of the doctors would sign me off. I explained that if I had been in for egg transfer that day I really wouldn't be up to sitting in a hospital waiting room and he said to come the next day and it would be post dated. My worry then would be if they turned round and said I couln't have one! I never have time off and the only time I go to the doctor is with my fertility issues so I feellike screaming! I am just going to have to hope they give me a certificate next week. Aaaaaaaarh!


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, how r we all? 

just read that link you had sarah, thats brill news, are they using it now? i hope so! hehe lets hope we all get our BFPSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Everyone ok? 
Thanks for that Africa,let's hope it will do the job! U feeling better today? Xx
Laura,how's the stims going? xx
Hi Polly,babydust,jane and cvaeh Xx 
Cvaeh, you need to sign yourself off for the first 7 days and then u will need a docs note. I wouldn't go in to the surgery,I'd phone and ask if a doctor could ring u back,I'm sure when u explain the situation they will sign u off for a week or two hun. My docs have been excellent both times and i had no problems getting a note. Does work know that your having treatment? Xx 
Hope I haven't left anyone out Xxx 
I'm off to dance class for an hour,spk l8r x


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies! Everyone ok?
> Thanks for that Africa,let's hope it will do the job! U feeling better today? Xx
> Laura,how's the stims going? xx
> Hi Polly,babydust,jane and cvaeh Xx
> Cvaeh, you need to sign yourself off for the first 7 days and then u will need a docs note. I wouldn't go in to the surgery,I'd phone and ask if a doctor could ring u back,I'm sure when u explain the situation they will sign u off for a week or two hun. My docs have been excellent both times and i had no problems getting a note. Does work know that your having treatment? Xx
> Hope I haven't left anyone out Xxx
> I'm off to dance class for an hour,spk l8r x

hi hun, the stims are going ok thanx, but i havent missed the menopur!! its a tricky one! hehe! hows u hunny? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

I think they are starting using the machine within the next 3mths and will start with 50 patients so praying im one of them! i really hope it makes a difference.
I am still pretty ill. I had my great uncle's funeral this morning and felt like i was gonna faint in the crem... luckily it was a quick service as it was very cold in there too.
I am still coughing my guts up and feeling hot an cold an my eyes are all poppy an weird with a waxy look to my skin so not looking too hot either... lol.

Jane- The rubella result would be in. the nurse has to call the lab to ask for result so depends which nurse u get i guess... also they would never give any other results over the phone. At least a mth is not too bad. I have to wait another 2 at least before a chance of a appt. It will all come together in the end x

xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- awww bless ya well hope u get better soon, i sooooo hope we r one of them testing out the new embryo incubator to!! fingers crossed!!! xxxx


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Everyone ok?
> Thanks for that Africa,let's hope it will do the job! U feeling better today? Xx
> Laura,how's the stims going? xx
> Hi Polly,babydust,jane and cvaeh Xx
> Cvaeh, you need to sign yourself off for the first 7 days and then u will need a docs note. I wouldn't go in to the surgery,I'd phone and ask if a doctor could ring u back,I'm sure when u explain the situation they will sign u off for a week or two hun. My docs have been excellent both times and i had no problems getting a note. Does work know that your having treatment? Xx
> Hope I haven't left anyone out Xxx
> I'm off to dance class for an hour,spk l8r x
> 
> hi hun, the stims are going ok thanx, but i havent missed the menopur!! its a tricky one! hehe! hows u hunny? xxxClick to expand...

I'm ok thanks hun,glad it's Friday 2moz!. No I agree they are not the easyest of injections to prepare are they! Glad all is going well. When is your next scan? xx


----------



## Del xx

Cvaeh - good luck with the egg collection tomorrow hun xx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Cvaeh - good luck with the egg collection tomorrow hun xx

 awwww good luck to cvaeh! hope they get lots of fat follies!!!! xxx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Everyone ok?
> Thanks for that Africa,let's hope it will do the job! U feeling better today? Xx
> Laura,how's the stims going? xx
> Hi Polly,babydust,jane and cvaeh Xx
> Cvaeh, you need to sign yourself off for the first 7 days and then u will need a docs note. I wouldn't go in to the surgery,I'd phone and ask if a doctor could ring u back,I'm sure when u explain the situation they will sign u off for a week or two hun. My docs have been excellent both times and i had no problems getting a note. Does work know that your having treatment? Xx
> Hope I haven't left anyone out Xxx
> I'm off to dance class for an hour,spk l8r x
> 
> hi hun, the stims are going ok thanx, but i havent missed the menopur!! its a tricky one! hehe! hows u hunny? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok thanks hun,glad it's Friday 2moz!. No I agree they are not the easyest of injections to prepare are they! Glad all is going well. When is your next scan? xxClick to expand...

 hi hun, my nxt scan is 1st july, and hopefully EC around the 4th or 5th! woop xxx


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Everyone ok?
> Thanks for that Africa,let's hope it will do the job! U feeling better today? Xx
> Laura,how's the stims going? xx
> Hi Polly,babydust,jane and cvaeh Xx
> Cvaeh, you need to sign yourself off for the first 7 days and then u will need a docs note. I wouldn't go in to the surgery,I'd phone and ask if a doctor could ring u back,I'm sure when u explain the situation they will sign u off for a week or two hun. My docs have been excellent both times and i had no problems getting a note. Does work know that your having treatment? Xx
> Hope I haven't left anyone out Xxx
> I'm off to dance class for an hour,spk l8r x
> 
> hi hun, the stims are going ok thanx, but i havent missed the menopur!! its a tricky one! hehe! hows u hunny? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok thanks hun,glad it's Friday 2moz!. No I agree they are not the easyest of injections to prepare are they! Glad all is going well. When is your next scan? xxClick to expand...
> 
> hi hun, my nxt scan is 1st july, and hopefully EC around the 4th or 5th! woop xxxClick to expand...

Woopwoop! Let's hope for lots of lovely eggs! Not long now then hun! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Good luck for EC tomorrow! will be checking for updates xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Cvaeh - hope the EC went ok today.

Africa how are you feeling hun?

Laura hows things going with the stims? not long until the scan now.

Hi everyone else how are you all?x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone
I am back from egg collection and feel fine apart from a bit groggy. They got eleven eggs but not sure whether they were mature yet. I won't find that out until tomorrow. Thank you for all the support x


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- I am a little better but still coughing my head off and feel heady. Hope ur ok? x

cvaeh- Good luck for the report tomorrow hun! hope the eggs are mature. You get plenty of rest and keep drinking that water x

Laura- Hope stimms are going ok x

Jane- Hope that you got through to HC and got your rubella result x

I am still not very well but soldiering on! lol. Just gonna have a nice cuppa. Not too long till my 2nd dose of MMR vaccine now so cannot wait to start another counter after that for when i can have blood redone and then we FINALLY get to await a appt! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies. Whoop whoop its Friday!!! Boring meeting nearly over and then a week off.

Hope everyone is ok. Cvaeh it's great news about your eggs. Wish you all the best. 

Laura hope stimms are going ok.

Africaqueen, Jane, polly hope all is well with you guys. Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Update on me..... Still waiting for AF. (got mixed feeling about this)


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, hope we are all ok! 
yey fridayyyy!!!!
any plans for wkend girlies? 

well girlies stims are goin well, slightly bloated at the mo hehe! hope i get lots of fat healthy follies!!!! FX!!

hope u all have a lovely weekend!!!! xxxx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> I am back from egg collection and feel fine apart from a bit groggy. They got eleven eggs but not sure whether they were mature yet. I won't find that out until tomorrow. Thank you for all the support x

hi hun, 11 eggs woop!!! thats great hun, u get some rest!! grow follies grow!!! xxx


----------



## Jane22

Morning all!

Cvaeh - have got my fingers and toes crossed for you that they got some good eggs! 11 sounds like a good haul!

Hi to everyone else - Laura, how is the bloat today?! Africa queen hope you're feeling better today?
Babydust - what do you mean 'mixed feelings' - what are you thinking?

As for me, I rang HC again yesterday and spoke to admin who said my results still arent back yet, so no appointment would be made until they are in. Then I got home from work and found an appontment letter waiting for me!

So I am mightily confused and a little concerned that they dont seem to have a clue what's what!

The letter invites me to the 'Joint Consultant's clinic' on 19 July. Is that the right appointment - where they discuss results/book you in? 

Hope so xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya jane
im ok thanx still a lil bloated and emotional at the mo hehe! 


yeah hun ,its when u both go to discuss things wiv ur doc and usually get the ball rolling!! we had just before we started our first icsi cycle!! good luck for ur appointment hun xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Just thought I would let you know we got bad news this morning. None of our 11 eggs fertilized. Totally gutted and can't understand why this has happened to us x


----------



## laura25

awwwwww hunny, im sooo sorry about that! hope ur ok!!! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Cvaeh I'm so sorry about the eggs. Hope are ok? How are HC supporting you through this?

Jane when I say i have mixed feelings I mean that Im glad its not arrived as it could mean I'm pregnant which would be great but if I'm not I just wish it would hurry up and come so I can get the treatment started ASAP. I am now on day 45 and still no sign although I did have some spotting last night. Nothing since. I'm too scared to test, I don't think I can take seeing another BFN


----------



## Stickypolly

cvaeh said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I would let you know we got bad news this morning. None of our 11 eggs fertilized. Totally gutted and can't understand why this has happened to us x

Cvaeh

sorry to hear the news about the eggs, hope your ok, hugs coming your way.x


----------



## Del xx

cvaeh said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I would let you know we got bad news this morning. None of our 11 eggs fertilized. Totally gutted and can't understand why this has happened to us x


I'm so sorry that none fertilized for u hun. Thinking of u,be strong Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- I am sooo sorry hun! i cant believe that has happened to you. Are you ok?? what is the plan of action now then? x

Laura- Hope stimms are going ok x

Jane- That appt came through quick  sounds like you will be starting soon! oooh bet your excited! i cannot wait to get our appt letter after all this waiting as its so hard x

Hiya to babydust, Polly, Del, Foxey and everyone else x

I am still not too great. Still coughing a lot and sore eyes an achy body. Feeling a bit low actually. My mum is getting worse with her illness and i am a bit depressed with coping with that and getting nowhere fast with these IVF plans. I feel iv been sat on the sidelines forever whilst everyone else moves forward :-( xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, how r we all!

hope uve all had a nice weekend?

its gone soo quick! boooooo! :( 


cvaeh- hope ur ok hunny xxx

sarah- chin up hunny xxx

hope all u girlies are ok, keep smiling :) xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies hope you all ok. AF finally arrived yesterday meaning that the treatment would take place in ramadan. After speaking to the imam at the local mosque he said as the treatment is not life threatening and can be delayed we should delay it. Just bloody typical. I had it all planned, AF was due at the beginning of the month so everything would be done and dusted before Ramadan. Stupid AF had to be late messing everything up. 

Knowing my luck my next cycle will either be early or on time meaning that 23rd day will fall in Ramadan so won't be able to start until Septembers cycle. :cry:

I'm a strong believer in everything happens for a reason and I am sure there is a reason for this


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I've decided to take a couple of days off work to get my head round things. I am never off and can self certify for 7 days so I'll go back on Wednesday when that is up. I feel emotionally and physically drained. I was expecting someone to phone us today to explain what happened in the lab but as of yet nobody has.

They said on Saturday when they phoned with the bad news that they would send me a follow up appointment. Anyone who has had a failed/abandoned cycle how long do we have to wait for this appointment? I need to have some answers and not sure how long I can wait.

The embryologist said she thought we could try ICSI next time to try and overcome the problem but I am so scared its all going to happen again. I will do anything to have a baby though.

How long will I have to wait before trying again?

Hope everyone else is doing okay x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Babydust- Aah no that is sods law isnt it?! we are most likely looking at EC being in sep anyway now so Ramadan wont effect us now, altho it could of done had we been able to start sooner. I am actually glad its down to the rubella immunity that we are delayed as i would of been more upset with a delay based on religious belief as altho my hubby is muslim i am more spiritual and would of been gutted, so i really feel for you. Sep will soon be here tho and we might be cycle buddies ;-) x

Laura- How is stimming going hunni? x

Cvaeh- I am glad u are taking some time from work. You need to emotionally charge the batteries so you are all ready for the next plan of action x

Only 9 days till next mmr jab now and then i can start the 3wk countdown to getting blood retested and then just wait a wk after that for result and then providing im immune which i bloody should be after all this! lol, we get to wait again for a consultant appt so long haul yet but soon be there! im not very well today with the tummy bug so staying at home and doing some washing and tidying up a bit xxx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've decided to take a couple of days off work to get my head round things. I am never off and can self certify for 7 days so I'll go back on Wednesday when that is up. I feel emotionally and physically drained. I was expecting someone to phone us today to explain what happened in the lab but as of yet nobody has.
> 
> They said on Saturday when they phoned with the bad news that they would send me a follow up appointment. Anyone who has had a failed/abandoned cycle how long do we have to wait for this appointment? I need to have some answers and not sure how long I can wait.
> 
> The embryologist said she thought we could try ICSI next time to try and overcome the problem but I am so scared its all going to happen again. I will do anything to have a baby though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi hunny, glad ur having a break hun, it was hard for me as my note was up just after our cycle failed so i had to go back to work days after! :( deffo the right thing to do hun!!!
> we had our follow up not long after it failing, it was about 2 weeks later or just abit less, then we had to wait 3 months for all my hormones to go back to normal before starting this cycle now! hope this helps hun, try and relax on ur time off so ur nice and ready for ur next cycle! chin up hunny! xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Babydust- Aah no that is sods law isnt it?! we are most likely looking at EC being in sep anyway now so Ramadan wont effect us now, altho it could of done had we been able to start sooner. I am actually glad its down to the rubella immunity that we are delayed as i would of been more upset with a delay based on religious belief as altho my hubby is muslim i am more spiritual and would of been gutted, so i really feel for you. Sep will soon be here tho and we might be cycle buddies ;-) x
> 
> Laura- How is stimming going hunni? x
> 
> Cvaeh- I am glad u are taking some time from work. You need to emotionally charge the batteries so you are all ready for the next plan of action x
> 
> Only 9 days till next mmr jab now and then i can start the 3wk countdown to getting blood retested and then just wait a wk after that for result and then providing im immune which i bloody should be after all this! lol, we get to wait again for a consultant appt so long haul yet but soon be there! im not very well today with the tummy bug so staying at home and doing some washing and tidying up a bit xxx


hiya, woop woop! it will fly for u now hunny hehe! awwww hope ur tummy bug goes soon hun!:( the stims are goin ok thanx hun, just realy bloated hehe! xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, how r we all today? 

im not in work today, had a rough night and got mild stomach and side pain and realy bloating! booooo :( so just chillaxin today and taking it easy! hopefully its because of my fat ovaries!!! lol. I was scared this mornin thinkin it could be OHSS then read up that only happens after your HCG shot when u ovulate! dohhhhh!!! lol im quite relieved by that now! hehe xxx

hope all u ladies are good! xxx

sending lots of babydust to us all!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Laura- U get plenty of rest hun as your body is being pushed to the limits now x

Hiya to Del, Babydust, Cvaeh an everyone x

I am feeling a lot better tonsillitis wise but this tummy bug is not very nice. I am hoping to be nice an well for fri tho for the wedding me an dh are attending. Staying in a nice hotel overnight too so really looking forward to it xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Girls hope we are well, 

Africa, how you feeling hun?
Laura, hows things going?? not long until your scan now is it?
Cvaeh, sending hugs to you hun hope your ok under the circumstances.

Well just watched baby hospital again, even more emotional, dont know why i watch it but feel i need to every week.

hugs to everyone.xx


----------



## laura25

hiya ladies,


well cried my eyes out once again watching babyhospital hehe! soooooo sad! poor lil babas! xxx

sticky polly- im not feelin to good tonight, was off work today coz ive been sooo bloated and uncomfortable as its painful where my ovaries are! :( gunna ring lwh tomoz and see what they say! i was fine last time and didnt have anything like this apart from abit of bloating! apart from that im looking 4ward to my scan on friday if not sooner and getting the ball rolling further FX! xxxxx hows u hun?


----------



## babies7777

Hello everyone

Hope ur all good and feeling better.

Hubby had his ultra sound yesterday which came back normal and is having his sa next week, fingers crossed those swimmys have been working out and are going to give a better result.

Lots of hugs to everyone who needs them 

x


----------



## babies7777

Good Morning

Hope ur feeling better Laura and Africa and everyone else is ok.

Hugs


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing?
Laura - How u feeling today hun? Hope everything is ok and that the bloating isn't too bad. I remember that feeling well!!! Not nice. Are u on the same dose as last time? EC will soon be here for u hun. Take it easy xx
Africa - U feeling better hun? xx
Polly - Hope all is well with u. I watched the baby hospital too, so sad. xx
Cvaeh - How are u feeling about things by now hun? xx
Babydust - Doesn't look like we will be starting at the same time then hun. Sept will soon come round and as you say everything happenes for a reason. I'm a srtong believer of that! xx
Babies777 - Good news about hubbys scan xx
Jane - How are things with u? 
Foxey - Hope all is going well for u xx
Hope i've not left any one out.
All is well with me, counting the days untill the summer hols and getting started on treatment. Drugs are being delivered 2moz! woohoo! xx


----------



## Stickypolly

laura25 said:


> hiya ladies,
> 
> 
> well cried my eyes out once again watching babyhospital hehe! soooooo sad! poor lil babas! xxx
> 
> sticky polly- im not feelin to good tonight, was off work today coz ive been sooo bloated and uncomfortable as its painful where my ovaries are! :( gunna ring lwh tomoz and see what they say! i was fine last time and didnt have anything like this apart from abit of bloating! apart from that im looking 4ward to my scan on friday if not sooner and getting the ball rolling further FX! xxxxx hows u hun?

Hi hun

i am ok thanks, just counting down the days until our first appointment although unsure whats going to happen. keep having dreams that we go and they say we cant have any funding from the NHS.
This waiting game is awful.x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Laura- Hope u feel better soon. Shows the drugs are working big time tho ;-) x

Babies7777- Glad hubby's US was fine and good luck for SA x

Polly- Stop panicking hun! u will have knackered yourself before u begin ;-) what will be will be, but if u have fertility issues and they run tests and find u cnt get pregnant then you will be able to have IVF. So try an just chill a bit an see what happens x

Del- Ooh not long till drugs arrive now is it? bet ur so excited! x

Babydust- Hope your feeling ok after your lil delay x

I am feeling a fair bit better thank god! managed to get out for a drive to wales with my parents today and bought a wedding pressie etc for fri. Cant wait now! booked a appt to have my hair restyled tomorrow as i fancy a change of image to cheer myself up. Gonna get a spray tan aswell  only a wk till 2nd mmr jab now! soon be there! slowly but surely eh? haha xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! how r we all! 

im feeling a lil poo still but hoping its a good thing :) rang lwh just to check its normal and the nurse said il be fine and its probably my body responding differently this time! so im just chilling and taking paracetamol hehe! 

sarah- woop not long now hun, and u will be starting ur cycle xxx

babies777-hope ur good hun, good luck for your hubbys SA hun! xxx

Polly- dnt worry about ur appointment hun, im sure everything will be fine! xxx

Del- hope ur ok hunny! woop to drug delivery :) xxx

babydust- hows u hunny? xxx

hello to everyone else! wishin u all tonnes of babydust! xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies,

have we all had a nice day! 

friday tomoz! yey! im ready for the wkend now! had a rough week hehe!


last scan before EC for me tomoz, eeeeek hopefully will see what all the bloating and pain has been about! hope theres lots of fat follies containing nice eggys!!!
hehe! xxx


anyone got any plans for the wkend? xxx


----------



## Del xx

R


laura25 said:


> hiya girlies,
> 
> have we all had a nice day!
> 
> friday tomoz! yey! im ready for the wkend now! had a rough week hehe!
> 
> 
> last scan before EC for me tomoz, eeeeek hopefully will see what all the bloating and pain has been about! hope theres lots of fat follies containing nice eggys!!!
> hehe! xxx
> 
> 
> anyone got any plans for the wkend? xxx

Hi hun,just wanted to say good luck for 2moz. Hope the scan goes well. Got my delivery this morning! Can't wait to get started now but also feeling scared,just want it to work this time xxxx


----------



## laura25

awww yey on ur delivery! im exactly the same hun! i soooo want it to work! scared of getting excited! hehe! thanx for the good luck! :) do u know when u start um hun? xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Laura, good ;uck for the scan tomorrow hun lets hope lets of big follies in there ready for EC early next week.x


----------



## laura25

thanx polly, yep i hope there is! hehe hows u hun xxx


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> awww yey on ur delivery! im exactly the same hun! i soooo want it to work! scared of getting excited! hehe! thanx for the good luck! :) do u know when u start um hun? xxx

From working out my dates it should be around the week of the 18 of July! Aaaaaaa! Scary! Have my drugs appointment on the 13. Will pop in 2moz to see how u got on hun:cry: xx

Hi to everyone else hope ur all good Xx


----------



## Del xx

Del xx said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> awww yey on ur delivery! im exactly the same hun! i soooo want it to work! scared of getting excited! hehe! thanx for the good luck! :) do u know when u start um hun? xxx
> 
> From working out my dates it should be around the week of the 18 of July! Aaaaaaa! Scary! Have my drugs appointment on the 13. Will pop in 2moz to see how u got on hun:cry: xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else hope ur all good XxClick to expand...

Not sure why the sad face came up! Lol. Should've been a happy one! :happydance:


----------



## laura25

aw thanx hun, yey! not long for u now then!! wooop!!! xxx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> awww yey on ur delivery! im exactly the same hun! i soooo want it to work! scared of getting excited! hehe! thanx for the good luck! :) do u know when u start um hun? xxx
> 
> From working out my dates it should be around the week of the 18 of July! Aaaaaaa! Scary! Have my drugs appointment on the 13. Will pop in 2moz to see how u got on hun:cry: xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else hope ur all good XxClick to expand...
> 
> Not sure why the sad face came up! Lol. Should've been a happy one! :happydance:Click to expand...

haha i thought so! lol xxx:happydance:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies can't believe it's Friday already. Where has the week gone? The weather has been great tho.

Del - whoop with the drugs. :dance:

Laura good luck today. Iv got my fx for you. Wishing there are lots of follies.


----------



## babies7777

Lots of luck for the scan today Laura and lots of luck with the meds Del.

Everything crossed for u both.


----------



## Jane22

Hi everyone - been a bit slack on here over the last week!

Cvaeh - I'm so sorry to hear your news. If it's not a daft question, how are you doing now? 
Laura - how did it go today??!

No real news with me. On countdown to our appointment on the 19th now! REALLY bored of waiting! All the pregnant ladies at work are about to go off on maternity leave -really rubs salt in the wounds. I just want it to be me!

xxxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Jane22 said:


> Hi everyone - been a bit slack on here over the last week!
> 
> Cvaeh - I'm so sorry to hear your news. If it's not a daft question, how are you doing now?
> Laura - how did it go today??!
> 
> No real news with me. On countdown to our appointment on the 19th now! REALLY bored of waiting! All the pregnant ladies at work are about to go off on maternity leave -really rubs salt in the wounds. I just want it to be me!
> 
> xxxx

i know the feeling jane, pregnant people at my work also and everytime i look at them i wonder when it will be my turn.
We have got our appointment on 18th July, its ours first one there so unsure what to expect.x


----------



## Stickypolly

yyyeeaaahhh its the weekend thank goodness.

So how is everyone doing?

Laura, how did it go today hun? good news i hope.

Africa, how you feeling? better i hope for your functon this weekend.

Hope everyone else is doing well and looking forward t the weekend, lets hope the weather is kind to us just like last week.xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies! 

well long story about today.......

i had my scan and was told my injections had worked a lil too well :S ive got 25 follies on right ovary and 14 on left! :O no wonder ive been in pain lol! anyway after my scan she spoke about OHSS! coz im at risk of hypostimulatin after my HCG shot! she then said i needed my bloods done and they will ring me to discuss results and what will happen next. Before we went after my bloods she pre warned me that it might end in a abandoned cycle if my hormones where realy high!!!!! we was sooooo gutted! 
so went to work feelin very nervous waiting for the phone call!

the nurse eventually rang at 3.45ish and said she had spoke to dr kingsland about my blood test and he said theres no reason to abandon cycle!! yey!!!!!!!!!!!!! but if i have loads and loads of eggs on monday we will have to wait for 3 months for transfer to let my body settle down! but hopefully! fingerz crossed everything will go as planned and wont have to wait!!!! either way we r soooooooo relieved and very happy it hasnt been abandoned!!!!!!!! phewwwwwwww what a day!! lol! 

sorry for the long msg! haha hope all u ladies have had a good friday!!! xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

how did your scan go today laura?

I have just about come to terms with having nothing to transfer but still totally gutted. i have my follow up appointment with the embryologist in two weeks so i'm hoping he will say how we can move forward and try again. i've been reading that no fertilization can be down to immature eggs so i'm hoping the fact i only was on menopur for seven days before the trigger shot may be what caused the problem. i would have thought the embryologist that did the process would have been able to tell me this though so it could be a binding issue like she mentioned. we just have to look forward now but it is hard because the likelihood of getting pregnant naturally is even smaller now. i have been researching supplements that we could both take and found that omega3 6 9 are good and l'arginine for us both. anyone have any,advice?

sorry for my mistakes in this thread but i'm doing it on my phone x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi laura

you must have been posting at the same time as me.

glad you had plenty of follicled and i'll keep my fingers crossed you can transfer x


----------



## laura25

awwww thanu hunny! hows u cvaeh? hope u can start ur nxt cycle soon hunny!!!! try royal jelly hun! it boosts ur immune system and makes healthy eggs!!! i hope it does anyway coz thats what ive took with my folic acid this time round!!! hehe xxx


----------



## Kennifer

Hi! 

Would it be okay if i joined you guys!!!?? Was made up to find the thread today when doing my ususal googling to get some info! Just registererd on the forum tonight. 

Me and my husband have been ttc for two years since we got married in July 2009. I'm 34 and he's 39 so time not particularly on our side! Problems with both of us and have now been referred to LWH. Have our first appointment on 2nd August. Can anyone help with what will actually happen at that appointment? Will they just do SA on DH and my bloods etc? 

Hope you are all well and staying positive! Sounds like a pretty stressful time but all worth it in the end - fingers crossed and mega babydust 4 us all:winkwink:!!!xx


----------



## laura25

Hello and welcome kennifer xxx


----------



## Del xx

Good morning ladies! I'm up bright and early! It looks like it going to be a beautiful day! How is everyone?
Laura, awwww hun sounds like u had a nightmare day yesterday! How u feeling this morning? I was in the same sitiuation with my firts round,i know what ur going through hun. They still went ahead with my transfer. I have my fx for u. Drink plenty of water a keep moving about if u can,short walks seemed to help. Xxxxxx 
Africa,how's u hun? Are u pleased with the new hairstyle? Is the wedding today? If so have a great day Xx
Cvaeh,glad u had ur appointment through xx 
Hi to everyone else xx. welcome kennifer x


----------



## laura25

awwww thanku hunny, dnt feel to bad just a lil uncomfortable, thats all, goin out today ta a family birthday bbq buffet thing so lookin 4ward to that in this lovely sunshine hehe! u up2 ewt nice today hunny! xxx


----------



## Kennifer

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> how did your scan go today laura?
> 
> I have just about come to terms with having nothing to transfer but still totally gutted. i have my follow up appointment with the embryologist in two weeks so i'm hoping he will say how we can move forward and try again. i've been reading that no fertilization can be down to immature eggs so i'm hoping the fact i only was on menopur for seven days before the trigger shot may be what caused the problem. i would have thought the embryologist that did the process would have been able to tell me this though so it could be a binding issue like she mentioned. we just have to look forward now but it is hard because the likelihood of getting pregnant naturally is even smaller now. i have been researching supplements that we could both take and found that omega3 6 9 are good and l'arginine for us both. anyone have any,advice?
> 
> sorry for my mistakes in this thread but i'm doing it on my phone x

Hi Cvaeh,

I'm new in this thread so hope you don't mind me replying? Really sorry to hear about what happened. Just noticed you mentioned that it could be a binding issue and asked about supplements. Do you mean your OH's sperm binding (sorry if i sound daft asking!)? It's just that this is our main problem so i have spent hour upon hour researching it!! My DH's first SA about 2 months ago showed really poor motility but, more worrying, 80% MAR binding. Anyway, i read loads on it and apparently high doses of vitamin c can help. DH started taking high doses of vit c (4000mg) and insisted on a further SA three weeks later. Results were still really bad but i noticed that the MAR binding had gone down to 60% which is still a major problem but maybe the vit C had started working! He is now taking loads of other supplements as well as the vit C in the hope of improving the situation - probably not to conceive naturally as this is unlikely but just to get himself in better condition for potential IVF (or more likely ICSI because of this problem!)

Really sorry if i've got the wrong end of the stick and gone on about that for nothing but thought it may help! 

Hope you are feeling okay.xxxx


----------



## Kennifer

P.S. I have no idea what i have done when setting up my profile but i appear to have set the time wrong - i actually put this post on at 9.30am not 2.30am - i am obviously 7 hours behind on my profile :blush:!!


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> awwww thanku hunny, dnt feel to bad just a lil uncomfortable, thats all, goin out today ta a family birthday bbq buffet thing so lookin 4ward to that in this lovely sunshine hehe! u up2 ewt nice today hunny! xxx

Glad ur not too uncomfortable hun,take care. Relaxing this weekend,finished all my reports,woohoo! Oh is away with work. Going to take the dog for a walk now,even she's pregnant at the mo! Lol! Everyone except me! Little puppies due in the next 2 weeks! Hope u have a lovely day at the bbq. xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Kennifer

I am not really sure until we go for our appointment in two weeks what the binding issue is. It was just mentioned on the phone that it could be this. It is possible that it is an issue with my dh sperm. Have you had a cycle of IVF that hasn't worked? Do they always test for MAR binding when they do a sperm analysis? I don't ever remember his sperm being tested for this. I will certainly be getting him some vitamin c to try so thanks for the advice. xx


----------



## Kennifer

cvaeh said:


> Hi Kennifer
> 
> I am not really sure until we go for our appointment in two weeks what the binding issue is. It was just mentioned on the phone that it could be this. It is possible that it is an issue with my dh sperm. Have you had a cycle of IVF that hasn't worked? Do they always test for MAR binding when they do a sperm analysis? I don't ever remember his sperm being tested for this. I will certainly be getting him some vitamin c to try so thanks for the advice. xx

Hi Cvaeh,

Hmmm i'm not sure if it is this if it wasn't mentioned at the outset. We are only at the stage of being referred for our first appointment at LWH because after 2 years ttc, we went to our GP and my DH had two sperm tests just with the local hospital to find out if he was okay (second one done as DH refused to believe that his sperm could possibly be as bad as the results said!!). The binding showed up on both of them so i assumed it was traced on all SAs if there was a problem - i could be wrong. 

Our GP referred us straight away on the basis of his results. He didn't tell us much so i have had to read up on it. The MAR binding can mean the presence of anti-sperm antibodies which cause the sperm to stick together, therefore effecting motility and making it EXTREMELY difficult for the sperm to penetrate the egg. I read yesterday that, if the binding is the problem then ICSI with IVF is the best way forward as the sperm is injected directly into the egg. Just thought maybe this was why there had been no fertilization in your case. I'm probably totally wrong but thought it was worth a mention! 

Anyway, if it isn't this then the vitamin C is still really good for your DH (and his sperm!) so nothing to lose! :winkwink:xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Laura- Wow you have had a eventful few days! how are u feeling now? so if you are at risk of OHSS will they freeze the embies and then do a FET later on? fingers x'd it does not come to that but still better than having to abandon the cycle x

Cvaeh- Glad you are looking forward and hope u get some answers soon x

Jane- Not long now. I wish our appt was on the 19th. Feels like we are miles away from starting with this mmr delay :-( x

Del- Yaaay for the drugs arriving! u will soon be starting x

Polly- Hope all well with u and not long till ur appt now x

Kennifer- Welcome to our thread and best of luck x

Hi to everyone else x

I am feeling a lot better other than being hungover after the wedding! lol. me an dh are too old for all this lark now! haha. we were in a club till 3am and just made breakfast this morning in the hotel! the journey was a long one home! we had a lovely day and a good laugh. Only 4 days till my 2nd mmr dose now! glad the mth has gone fast. I am back at work on monday so planning a relaxing day tomorrow. Hope everyone is having a nice wkend xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya sarah,

im feelin ok just abit uncomfortable been told to rest and drink lots of water! hehe! im goin in on monday for EC and she said we will know on monday by how many eggs i have if they are gunna freeze and leave for 3 months! or just go ahead as normal! so will find out deffo after EC! fx it all goes ok, but we realy are sooooo grateful to not have the cycle abandoned! phewwww still gettin over it!!!!! dunno what we wud of done, coz we havent got that type of money to pay for it, it would take yrs! xxx

hope ur good hunny and glad ur better :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww well im glad things look like they should go ok hunni.
You get plenty of rest and drink tons of water! what time is EC tomorrow?
Cant believe how quick its come around for you! xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- i know me and phil was saying that! its gone sooooo quick! i have to be on the unit for 7.30 am and itl be about 8ish 8.30 when i have it done!!!! im a lil nervous today!!! hope uve had a nice wkend hun!! xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

how r we all, anyone done ewt nice over the weekend!

a nice sunny day again! woop :)!!! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Lots of luck tomorrow Laura hope they got lots of healthy eggs for you. We are at lwh tomorrow too to drop off hubbys swimmys hopefully they have been working out and are fighting fit tomorrow.

:flower:



laura25 said:


> hi girlies,
> 
> how r we all, anyone done ewt nice over the weekend!
> 
> a nice sunny day again! woop :)!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Ah nice an early is best as you dont have all day to be nervous then. You will be fine hun. Just keep fingers crossed for a fresh transfer but at least u know it can be FET if you show signs of OHSS x

Babies- Good luck with hubby's SA x

I have just had a delicious roast chicken dinner that i cooked myself an now i am bloody roasted! got the fan on an all windows open! lol. Gonna get my stuff ready for work and have a bath later when it cools down a lil bit xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! how's everyone doing? The weather's been Lovely! I've been out in the garden all day!
just wanted to wish you good luck tomorrow Laura,hope all goes well and fx for a fresh transfer later on this week Xx
Africa,glad ur better hun Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad ur ok Del. Its roasting isnt it?! im waiting for it to cool down a bit before i get my bath etc as i cnt move im so hot! lol xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi Africa! Yeh,it's been sooooo hot today. I'm waiting for oh to come home,long weekend without him! Just been watching the weather forecast,not so good after tomorrow! How u feeling about going back to work 2moz? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Im leaving for work soon Del as im on a 12-8 shift all wk an off the wkend. Dreading it tbh as it feels like sooo long ago that i was in there, even tho it was only 2wks. Hope i have a ok day to ease myself back into the mayhem x

Laura- Hope EC has gone well today hun! il be online after 8pm to get update x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope ur all ok.

Hubbys swimmys are at the lab.

Bit of a nightmare tho as he didnt get it all in the pot :cry: then we got stuck in traffic and only just made it to the lab at the last minute but its done now thankfully. We dont get the results until the 2 Aug when we have our next appointment :growlmad: but patience is a virtue and all that :haha: Only my ultra sound to go on the 14th then hopefully we will find out on the next appointment whats going to happen.

Lots of luck to Laura today and hope everyone is good.

:flower:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi all, hope you all ok and enjoying the lovely weather. I'm back at work this week :( really struggled to get out of bed this morning. must have hit the snooze button about 10 times. May finish early and work from home.

Laura how did it go this morning?

Africa glad you feeling better and getting back into the swing of things.

Welcome kennifer

Babies got my fx for you.


----------



## Stickypolly

Hey girlies what a hot day to be at work.

Africa hope the first day back has gone ok and your feeling better.x

Laura how did it go today hun with the EC?x

Babies, at least you got the swimmers there thats all that matters.x

Hi to everyone else and welcome Kennifer.x


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies,

today went realy well thanx, thanku all for ur kind wishes hehe!
they managed to get 17 eggs! woop better than last time! there considerin a fresh transfer now as ive lots of bloods done today and they came back ok woop! so should go in thursday of saturday! should find out more tomoz when they ring!!! soooooo made up just got everything crossed for lots of embies now!!! xx grow embies grow xx

hope all u lovely girlies are ok! 

xxx


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies,
> 
> today went realy well thanx, thanku all for ur kind wishes hehe!
> they managed to get 17 eggs! woop better than last time! there considerin a fresh transfer now as ive lots of bloods done today and they came back ok woop! so should go in thursday of saturday! should find out more tomoz when they ring!!! soooooo made up just got everything crossed for lots of embies now!!! xx grow embies grow xx
> 
> hope all u lovely girlies are ok!
> 
> xxx

Great news Laura!! I'm so pleased for u hun. Come on embies,grow!! You'll be on edge wating for that phone call tomorrow! I havey fx for u hun xxxx

Hi to everyone else hope you've had a good day Xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Thats great news Laura. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Laura that is fantastic news, I'm so happy for you. Where you there for long?


----------



## babies7777

Congrats Laura thats such good news, hope they grow perfecto for u.:dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Babies- My dh was the same when we went to give his sample. It is such a weird enviroment to be doing something so intimate that i didnt grab the pot in time so missed a bit but ah well must of been ok as they didnt ask him to redo it so u should be ok x

Babydust- Hope all is well with you and that u are looking forward to Ramadan an then your cycle not long after x

Cvaeh- Hope you are feeling ok x

Del- Have u cooled down? i still havent! lol x

Laura- YAAAAAAY!! That is fab news hun! u keep drinking tons of water and best of luck for the phone call tomorrow! everything x'd for u hun x

Polly- Glad ur ok. Not long till ur appt now! u nervous? x

Well today was crap as ever at work. I actually hated being there after 2wks off. I am getting tired of this job. My mind is hardly on it as i dont want to be there, i want to be at home with my babies and keep feeling its what i should be doing if i had not lost our babies... stupid logic i knw, just really unhappy x


----------



## laura25

sarah- awwww hun, hope ur ok! u sound unhappy love! chin up hunny!!
not long now till ur 2nd mmr vaccine! wow thats flew! zzz


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Africa, i hope we dont have to do it again as they do have the first results from the other hospital too. If we do we said we would ask for those special condoms they said you can use that way they dont get to escape :haha:

So close to your mmr too yay :happydance:



africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls.
> 
> Babies- My dh was the same when we went to give his sample. It is such a weird enviroment to be doing something so intimate that i didnt grab the pot in time so missed a bit but ah well must of been ok as they didnt ask him to redo it so u should be ok x
> 
> Babydust- Hope all is well with you and that u are looking forward to Ramadan an then your cycle not long after x
> 
> Cvaeh- Hope you are feeling ok x
> 
> Del- Have u cooled down? i still havent! lol x
> 
> Laura- YAAAAAAY!! That is fab news hun! u keep drinking tons of water and best of luck for the phone call tomorrow! everything x'd for u hun x
> 
> Polly- Glad ur ok. Not long till ur appt now! u nervous? x
> 
> Well today was crap as ever at work. I actually hated being there after 2wks off. I am getting tired of this job. My mind is hardly on it as i dont want to be there, i want to be at home with my babies and keep feeling its what i should be doing if i had not lost our babies... stupid logic i knw, just really unhappy x


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Thanks hun. Im just feeling a bit pissed off with my life right now but it will pass. How u feeling? was EC painful? x

Babies- Ooh i didnt knw there are special condoms? i think dh may benefit from them when we have EC as he was very nervous last time as was i and i wont be there to help him at EC will i? haha. Yep not long till my MMR now and then a 3wk wait to have blood test and a wk wait for result and then another wait for the cons appt...phew! what a lot of waiting! lol x

xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Laura- Thanks hun. Im just feeling a bit pissed off with my life right now but it will pass. How u feeling? was EC painful? x
> 
> Babies- Ooh i didnt knw there are special condoms? i think dh may benefit from them when we have EC as he was very nervous last time as was i and i wont be there to help him at EC will i? haha. Yep not long till my MMR now and then a 3wk wait to have blood test and a wk wait for result and then another wait for the cons appt...phew! what a lot of waiting! lol x
> 
> xxx


hiya hun, yeah my tummy is lil sore, but probably becoz i had a lot more follicles than last time and abit of fluid! im sure itl ease after a nice rest hehe! yeah hun im sure itl pass we all have to feel like that once in a while! hehe xxx big hugs!


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Everyone, its far far too hot tonight, another sleepless night ahead i feel.

Africa, no not long until appt now, 2 weeks today. yes very very nervous as its the unknown and not knowing whether they will actually think we qualify for IVF or not because if not its where do we go from here and when you want something so much its hard not to think the negative. Its the thoughts that we have had tests done and blood tests etc but from what i ahve been reading on here sometimes thats irrelevant as they will want to do there own at LWH etc which is a bit of travel just for a blood test etc but needs must.x

Laura, great news about your EC today fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow for you.x

Cvaeh, how you feeling now hun?x

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well.x


----------



## babies7777

yeah there was a notice up in the little office where they book you in for your sa and it was on the instructions they gave us so i def think they are the way to go if the swimmys want to run off, those pots they give u are so tiny im not surprised some get away, it seems an odd pot to give a man thats for sure.

I know what you mean about the waiting seems forever till our appointment, got the ultrasound inbetween. 

I so cant wait till we all have our bfp's i just feel like my life is on hold waiting and all i long to do is stay home with my babies. 


:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Laura- Thanks hun. Im just feeling a bit pissed off with my life right now but it will pass. How u feeling? was EC painful? x
> 
> Babies- Ooh i didnt knw there are special condoms? i think dh may benefit from them when we have EC as he was very nervous last time as was i and i wont be there to help him at EC will i? haha. Yep not long till my MMR now and then a 3wk wait to have blood test and a wk wait for result and then another wait for the cons appt...phew! what a lot of waiting! lol x
> 
> xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- I feel the exact same. I am tired of hating my job and yearning to be a mum x

Polly- Aww im sure u will be fine hun. It is fear of the unknown isnt it? x

Im off to get a bath and il be back soon xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Babies- I feel the exact same. I am tired of hating my job and yearning to be a mum x
> 
> Polly- Aww im sure u will be fine hun. It is fear of the unknown isnt it? x
> 
> Im off to get a bath and il be back soon xxx

Yes hun fear of the unknown as in what will actually happen at the first appointment.x


----------



## africaqueen

Our 1st appt was dissapointing tbh even tho we went there knowing our issues and that i can never get pregnant as i have no tubes and we were in there 5 mins and were told we were getting referred for IVF and to wait for PIE appt.
Have u had tests to check your fertility hun? sorry cnt rem. If there are no known reasons for u not to get pregnant and your donor was fertile then the process maybe more lengthy and they will have to do tests before referrel xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, how r we today!

im off wprk again today as im a lil uncomfortable, gunna drink lots of water again and have a rest! wanna be feelin better for my ET! sooooo nervous about the phone call today! realy hope its good news! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls x

Laura- Good luck for your call!! il be on later after work to check for a update x


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Our 1st appt was dissapointing tbh even tho we went there knowing our issues and that i can never get pregnant as i have no tubes and we were in there 5 mins and were told we were getting referred for IVF and to wait for PIE appt.
> Have u had tests to check your fertility hun? sorry cnt rem. If there are no known reasons for u not to get pregnant and your donor was fertile then the process maybe more lengthy and they will have to do tests before referrel xxx

I have had the dye xray test, internal ultra sounds and bloods done. they all were ok so from what i can remember he said its unexplained infertility and the words of my gynae consultant at my local hospital were i think the path we need to take is IVF.
he said he would refer us to LWH to see someone with regards to this.
Yes the donor we were using was fertile as other people we are in touch with became pregnant using him after the 3/4 attempt, we are on over 2 years.xx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies,

the embryologist rang! they fertilised 16 but 12 of them are progressin realy well! wooop!!
we r made up! just hope there lil fighters now!!!! please grow embies!!!!! should go for transfer on thursday or saturday! but think there looking more towards thursday depending on how well they progress so will only find out literally on the day if i need to go in! hehe! gettin scared now eeeeeeekkkkkk!
i pray this will work!!!!!!!!!! wishing everyone lots of luck and bfp!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Wow! Fab news hun,bet ur made up. Sounds like you've got some strong ones! Keep growing little embies!! Thursday will soon be here! Wishing u all the luck in the world hun xxx 

How's everyone else? I'm getting a little nervous that my treatment is getting nearer! Xx


----------



## Kennifer

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies,
> 
> the embryologist rang! they fertilised 16 but 12 of them are progressin realy well! wooop!!
> we r made up! just hope there lil fighters now!!!! please grow embies!!!!! should go for transfer on thursday or saturday! but think there looking more towards thursday depending on how well they progress so will only find out literally on the day if i need to go in! hehe! gettin scared now eeeeeeekkkkkk!
> i pray this will work!!!!!!!!!! wishing everyone lots of luck and bfp!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Laura that is brilliant news!!! All my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!! Hope it is Thursday so you are not in suspense for another couple of days!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is great news.... Grow embies grow!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## foxeydevil2

good luck laura thinking of u xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies,
> 
> the embryologist rang! they fertilised 16 but 12 of them are progressin realy well! wooop!!
> we r made up! just hope there lil fighters now!!!! please grow embies!!!!! should go for transfer on thursday or saturday! but think there looking more towards thursday depending on how well they progress so will only find out literally on the day if i need to go in! hehe! gettin scared now eeeeeeekkkkkk!
> i pray this will work!!!!!!!!!! wishing everyone lots of luck and bfp!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Thats excellent news hun, fingers crossed for Thursday but even if it is Saturday it will be here before you know it.xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just popping in to wish Laura all the luck in the world x x x


----------



## laura25

awwww thanku lovely girlies! ur just great hehe xxx


----------



## babies7777

Lots of luck Laura, do you have a choice at lwh about how many go back in?

:dust:


----------



## laura25

babies777- hi hun and thanx, yeah u have a choice 2 is max! but they try and advise u to just have one but cant do anything about it if u want two hehe! we r gunna see as to how much they have progressed to how many but have asked for 2 xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- WOW! That is fab news! 1 of those is your baby! or maybe 2! haha x

Foxey- How are u doing? how far along now? x

Caz- Whats happening with u chick? x

Polly- they will probs do their own tests etc and go from there or they may just refer you. Really depends on who you get i suppose. If u have been ttc every cycle for 2yrs then i would hope they will just refer u straight away ;-) x

I go for my mmr jab tomorrow morning before work an i cnt wait! it means i can start my next count down! lol xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- aww thanku hun i realy hope so! awwwww yey the countdown begins! hope it goes well hunny! woop :) xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Laura- WOW! That is fab news! 1 of those is your baby! or maybe 2! haha x
> 
> Foxey- How are u doing? how far along now? x
> 
> Caz- Whats happening with u chick? x
> 
> Polly- they will probs do their own tests etc and go from there or they may just refer you. Really depends on who you get i suppose. If u have been ttc every cycle for 2yrs then i would hope they will just refer u straight away ;-) x
> 
> I go for my mmr jab tomorrow morning before work an i cnt wait! it means i can start my next count down! lol xxx

Hi Africa, good luck tomorrow with your MMR Jab then things can get moving for you.
Yes been trying ttc every cycle for over 2 years now thats why my hosp gynae referred us to LWH to the clinic of Dr Lewis-Jones.x


----------



## Jane22

Hi girls - how are you all doing?

Laura - great news of the number of embryos - fingers crossed they keep growing nicely for you!
Africaqueen - how did you get on today? Hope the jab was ok - one more tick in the box for you!

I'm pretty fed up today - one of the girls at work finished for her mat leave today, we started trying around the same time and it really brings it home. Feeling pretty sad. I'll be ok if the ivf works first time, but if it doesnt then I think I'm going to be fairly depressed.

I know you all feel the same, some undoubtedly worse. It's just not fair!!

xxxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well? Really busy day for me,summer fair and disco! When I got home the dog had delivered one puppy! Number 2 has just arrived,i'm sure there will be a few more within the next hour or 2! Aaaaaaa!
Africa,how r u hun? Ur one step closer after today's jab! Xx
Laura,how r u feeling today? Hope u get that phone call early tomorrow morning calling u in for transfer! Good luck hun Xx
jane22,yep it's hard hun. As I've said before on this thread,u find the strength from somewhere to keep going. I'm hoping that It's 3 time lucky for us.Xx
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, 

how r we all, im still bloated and a lil uncomfortable but it seems to be a bit better day by day! so thats good hopefully i will feel a lot better in a few weeks lol! xxx

hope uve all had a nice day!

sarah- how did it go today hunny? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Del- Yaaay to the puppies! i wanna see some pics pleeeease cos im animal mad! lol. What breed of dog is it? x

Laura- Hope u are resting up an gettin ready to be PUPO mrs! haha x

Polly- Hope ur ok x

Jane- Yes it is so hard. The world and its dog have had babies in the time iv been ttc so its water off a ducks back now. Im a bit numb i suppose after all we have been thru...helps a bit. Not long for you now x

Well i had my MMR jab today so all done now an just need to wait 21 days to go HC and get my blood tested. I hope time goes fast! got a few nice things lined up for the next few wks with dh... BBQ on sat, wedding in stafford the next wkend so should help time go faster! lol xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls.
> 
> Del- Yaaay to the puppies! i wanna see some pics pleeeease cos im animal mad! lol. What breed of dog is it? x
> 
> Laura- Hope u are resting up an gettin ready to be PUPO mrs! haha x
> 
> Polly- Hope ur ok x
> 
> Jane- Yes it is so hard. The world and its dog have had babies in the time iv been ttc so its water off a ducks back now. Im a bit numb i suppose after all we have been thru...helps a bit. Not long for you now x
> 
> Well i had my MMR jab today so all done now an just need to wait 21 days to go HC and get my blood tested. I hope time goes fast! got a few nice things lined up for the next few wks with dh... BBQ on sat, wedding in stafford the next wkend so should help time go faster! lol xxx


Hey Africa, glad te MMR went ok, 21 days will fly by hun especially when you have things to look forward to.

I am ok i think just wish the time would fly so we can have our appointment and i can chill out a little, only 12 days until appointment time.xx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies,

how are we all today? 

friday tomoz! yey! deffo ready for the weekend now :)


well girlies the embryologist rang today and said outta our 12 embies we have 4 are progressin a lil slower but 8 are brill and at the stage they should be at 3 days! wooop!
so there leavin um to see if we get any blasts this time! yey! FX! my transfer is saturday at 10 am! eeeeeek cant wait now just hope they keep bein lil fighters! xxx

lots of luck and babydust to all u lovely ladies xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi Laura that is great news, I'm sure they will fight on

Hope the rest of you girlies are ok.


----------



## caz & bob

africaqueen said:


> Laura- WOW! That is fab news! 1 of those is your baby! or maybe 2! haha x
> 
> Foxey- How are u doing? how far along now? x
> 
> Caz- Whats happening with u chick? x
> 
> Polly- they will probs do their own tests etc and go from there or they may just refer you. Really depends on who you get i suppose. If u have been ttc every cycle for 2yrs then i would hope they will just refer u straight away ;-) x
> 
> I go for my mmr jab tomorrow morning before work an i cnt wait! it means i can start my next count down! lol xxx

nothing new her hun still on clomid cycle 4 just o and in the tww now hun how are you hun hope your ok x x x:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck laura x x x


----------



## laura25

caz & bob said:


> good luck laura x x x[/QUOT
> 
> Good luck to u to hunny, hope ur good :hugs: xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Everyone ok?
Fab news Laura,sooo pleased that things ate going well for u hun,fx for saturday xx 
Africa, u ok hun? We had 6 pupps altogether but one died :-( . The other five are doing well. They are beautiful black and white little sheepdogs! How do i upload a pic to have as my profile? xx

How's everyone else doing? Lots of appointments coming up in the next 2 weeks Xx 

I've not been too good today,I've had pain low down where my ovaries are and around my lower back on and off for weeks,more so on one side,but tried to ignore them! The pain was so bad this morning that I had to go and see my doc. She thinks that i might have an ovarian cyst!! Great! Just what I wanted! She said that it could be a side affect of the ohss. Need to phone liverpool in the morning to see if i can have a scan while im thete next week!! Doc is going to fax a letter too. Typical. Nothing's ever easy.


----------



## Stickypolly

Laura, thts great news about the embies, fx for saturday and hope they keep progressing well and are strong.

Hi Del, aww hw cute 5 little bundles of fur bet they are keeping you busy. Yes lors of appointments coming up for evryone cant wait for ours its seem to be ages away now its just over a week. Just hope we hear things we would like to hear!!!

Hey to everyone else, hope all is good plus bonus its friday tomorrow.x


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies! Everyone ok?
> Fab news Laura,sooo pleased that things ate going well for u hun,fx for saturday xx
> Africa, u ok hun? We had 6 pupps altogether but one died :-( . The other five are doing well. They are beautiful black and white little sheepdogs! How do i upload a pic to have as my profile? xx
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Lots of appointments coming up in the next 2 weeks Xx
> 
> I've not been too good today,I've had pain low down where my ovaries are and around my lower back on and off for weeks,more so on one side,but tried to ignore them! The pain was so bad this morning that I had to go and see my doc. She thinks that i might have an ovarian cyst!! Great! Just what I wanted! She said that it could be a side affect of the ohss. Need to phone liverpool in the morning to see if i can have a scan while im thete next week!! Doc is going to fax a letter too. Typical. Nothing's ever easy.


yep hun, sounds like me hunny! get checked out! it is painful! hope ur ok xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aaaaah girls just wrote a long post an lost the lot when my connection went so this is the short version nw sorry...

Del- Sorry to hear about the poor lil pup, glad others are ok. Hope u dnt have a cyst x

babyplease- hope ur ok x

Laura- Thats FAB news! good luck for sat an ur blasts x

Caz- Glad ur ok. GL with clomid x

Polly- 12 days will fly by x

Well i am chillin cos knackered after a crap day. Roll on 8pm tomorrow! deffo gonna have a few big glasses of wine with the girls! lol xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well!
I haven't written anything on here for a while I just felt like I needed a break after out failed cycle. We have our follow up appointment next week so I'm hoping we are going to get some news on how to move forward. I am terrified its going to be really bad news though.

Laura - Sounds like your cycle is going well. Did you have ICSI this time? The embryologist mentioned to us on the phone it is possible that ICSI will be our next step.

Africaqueen - Any news on your rubella immunity?

Hope everyone is well. I have lost track of things lately xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope everyone is well xx 
Laura,just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow hun,hope it goes well and that u have some lovely strong embies ready to go back and snuggle in! Xxx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well!
> I haven't written anything on here for a while I just felt like I needed a break after out failed cycle. We have our follow up appointment next week so I'm hoping we are going to get some news on how to move forward. I am terrified its going to be really bad news though.
> 
> Laura - Sounds like your cycle is going well. Did you have ICSI this time? The embryologist mentioned to us on the phone it is possible that ICSI will be our next step.
> 
> Africaqueen - Any news on your rubella immunity?
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I have lost track of things lately xxx


hiya hunny, thanx, yeah we have to have icsi hun, thats what we had last time due to partners infertility! good luck hunny! xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hello everyone been following this thread for a while and just thought i would say hi and wish everyone lots of luck especially you Laura for tomorrow!

Me and OH been ttc for year and half and recently been referred to LWH. Its all very daunting and not sure what to expect! how long does it usually take before you get the first appointment?...im so impatient!


----------



## laura25

hello and welcome melbram! x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.

Laura lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: hope today goes great.

Africa hope your jab went well :flower:

Hi to everyone else and lots of luck for your appointments.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies hope your all good. Glad it's the weekend although it's not going to be much of a weekend for me. Got loads of catching up to do at work so will be spending most of the weekend doing that. So much for taking a week off. 

Laura - good luck and I hope everything goes ok for you.

Welcome melbram - the waiting is the painful part of the whole journey. Hang in there and remain positive. 

Have a great weekend ladies :)


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

well today went well! ended up havin one beautiful blasto put back! due to a few of the others being at blasto stage but just needed a few more hours to develop! we r very pleased as we never had any blastos last time!:) just hope the others that keep fighting can be frozen!!! xxxx

hope all u girlies are good and are havin a nice wkend! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! How's everyone doing? 
Laura,brilliant news hun,sounds very positive. I have my fx for u. How r u feeling today? Xx
Welcome melbram,hope u get your appointment soon x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Cvaeh- Glad to see you back and looking forward again. Best of luck with your appt x

Babies- Jab bloody hurt actually this time! she was in a rush so just stabbed it in. Ah well all worth it in the end eh?  Hows things with you? x

Melbram- Welcome! when did you have your PIE? you need that before cons appt x

Laura- FAB news hun!! blasto is a good sign and gives you a better chance so this could be your time! woohoo  Hope they manage to get some frosties for you x

Babydust- Booo to working all wkend! x

Hi to everyone else.

I went to the bbq yesterday at our friend's house but only stayed there a few hrs and had 2 drinks cos i felt a bit rough. lol. I am really worried tho ladies... a few days ago i started getting cramps like af was coming and im not due till the 18th and never come early... then yesterday i had my usual cup of coffee and it tasted vile to me so i left it. Then before i went the loo and noticed pink on the tissue when i wiped... still the same now. All these things happened with my 2 ectopics... i am shitting myself! can i still have a ectopic with no tubes left? there will still be tiny stumps where the tubes used to be wont there? i am going to get a few bits from the shops soon so im going to pick up a cheapie test just to put my mind at rest :-( xxx


----------



## babies7777

Ouch i hate it when they do that it feels like they go right down to the bone!
I'm ok thanks, due af soon :( so hoping she gets lost instead.
Lets us know how it goes with the test, i have heard miracle stories where women have gotten pregnant with no tubes and its managed to implant in the right place, so you never know, would be amazing if it happened to you. Keep us posted :flower:






africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Cvaeh- Glad to see you back and looking forward again. Best of luck with your appt x
> 
> Babies- Jab bloody hurt actually this time! she was in a rush so just stabbed it in. Ah well all worth it in the end eh?  Hows things with you? x
> 
> Melbram- Welcome! when did you have your PIE? you need that before cons appt x
> 
> Laura- FAB news hun!! blasto is a good sign and gives you a better chance so this could be your time! woohoo  Hope they manage to get some frosties for you x
> 
> Babydust- Booo to working all wkend! x
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> I went to the bbq yesterday at our friend's house but only stayed there a few hrs and had 2 drinks cos i felt a bit rough. lol. I am really worried tho ladies... a few days ago i started getting cramps like af was coming and im not due till the 18th and never come early... then yesterday i had my usual cup of coffee and it tasted vile to me so i left it. Then before i went the loo and noticed pink on the tissue when i wiped... still the same now. All these things happened with my 2 ectopics... i am shitting myself! can i still have a ectopic with no tubes left? there will still be tiny stumps where the tubes used to be wont there? i am going to get a few bits from the shops soon so im going to pick up a cheapie test just to put my mind at rest :-( xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i did the test and got a negative thankfully! i was sooo scared! i am still worried tho as there is no red blood just pink an i am having full on af style cramps, as well as shooting pains in my left side... :-( xxx


----------



## laura25

awwww sarah hope ur ok hunny! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hope you feel better, i would go the docs and get it checked out when you can to put your mind at rest. :hugs:



africaqueen said:


> Well i did the test and got a negative thankfully! i was sooo scared! i am still worried tho as there is no red blood just pink an i am having full on af style cramps, as well as shooting pains in my left side... :-( xxx


----------



## babies7777

How you feeling Laura?

Tons of sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:





laura25 said:


> awwww sarah hope ur ok hunny! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
I am so worried due to past experience and its playing on my mind more as its 1 yr on the 12th since i lost our 2nd baby and my 2nd tube :-(

Laura- U feeling ok? xxx


----------



## babies7777

Totally understandable with what happened to you, truly awful, you def deserve your bfp, asap! :hugs:



africaqueen said:


> Thanks girls.
> I am so worried due to past experience and its playing on my mind more as its 1 yr on the 12th since i lost our 2nd baby and my 2nd tube :-(
> 
> Laura- U feeling ok? xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, hope ur all ok? 

hope we have all had a nice wkend!

im feelin great, just chillaxin after my nice sunday roast hehe! stuffed now! we are prayin and hoping for our BFP!!!!!!!!!!! :D

lots of babydust to u all! 
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hey girls, i was thinking of planning a little meet up in liverpool or manchester early August if everyone is up for it? think it would be lovely to meet eachother and have a nice spot of lunch somewhere? let me know what u all think xxx


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Cvaeh- Glad to see you back and looking forward again. Best of luck with your appt x
> 
> Babies- Jab bloody hurt actually this time! she was in a rush so just stabbed it in. Ah well all worth it in the end eh?  Hows things with you? x
> 
> Melbram- Welcome! when did you have your PIE? you need that before cons appt x
> 
> Laura- FAB news hun!! blasto is a good sign and gives you a better chance so this could be your time! woohoo  Hope they manage to get some frosties for you x
> 
> Babydust- Booo to working all wkend! x
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> I went to the bbq yesterday at our friend's house but only stayed there a few hrs and had 2 drinks cos i felt a bit rough. lol. I am really worried tho ladies... a few days ago i started getting cramps like af was coming and im not due till the 18th and never come early... then yesterday i had my usual cup of coffee and it tasted vile to me so i left it. Then before i went the loo and noticed pink on the tissue when i wiped... still the same now. All these things happened with my 2 ectopics... i am shitting myself! can i still have a ectopic with no tubes left? there will still be tiny stumps where the tubes used to be wont there? i am going to get a few bits from the shops soon so im going to pick up a cheapie test just to put my mind at rest :-( xxx

Hope everything is ok Africaqueen!

In response to your questions i havent even been to the PIE yet so i am way behind you guyes in all of this - i think it will be a good few week before i get a date for that which is really frustrating just want to know everything about it now. The info im picking up from you all is great but not quite up on the lingo yet and what order everything happens but in but i gues all will be revealed when its my time

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## BabydustxXx

africaqueen said:


> Hey girls, i was thinking of planning a little meet up in liverpool or manchester early August if everyone is up for it? think it would be lovely to meet eachother and have a nice spot of lunch somewhere? let me know what u all think xxx

Sounds like a great idea, you'll have to count me out tho, with it being Ramadan in august i will have to decline.

Hey Laura glad your having a nice relaxing time. Take it easy and hopefully ur little one will snuggle up inside you and make itself at home for the next nine months. Fx


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Have u been referred for IVF at the womens or u still waiting? we were referred by my GP in Feb, had appt with consultant in April who said funding was avail in my area and he referred us for PIE(Patient information evening) which was end of may. You get all your consent forms and blood an semen forms etc at PIE and get given a talk by the dr and other professionals etc. It is very informative and is the first step of NHS treatment as you legally have to start treatment such as blood tests etc within 3mths of PIE. We had all our tests and it came back that i have no immunity to rubella so i had to have a MMR vaccine last mth and then my 2nd dose was a few days ago so just have to wait for 17 days now to get retested and make sure im immune and then we get referred for cons appt to discuss our test results and hopefully get a idea of a start date xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Ah of course. That is a shame. Im sure we can always arrange a christmas meet up aswell and im sure that a few of us will be pregnant then  xxx


----------



## Kennifer

Hi everyone! 

Brilliant news Laura - fingers crossed for you!

Hello everyone else. 

Melbram - you are prob at same stage as us - me and my DH just been referred by our GP to LWH? Our GP gave us a password and unique number so we could go on the NHS webside and use the "choose and book" scheme to book our appt - we've got our's for 2nd August. Are you just waiting to receive an appointment through the post?

xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That sounds great Africaqueen. I look forward to it


----------



## Jane22

Evening ladies, and welcome to Kennifer and Melbram, to the wonderful world of waiting for appointments!!
Laura - massive fingers crossed for you and your blasto - hope it's a sticky one!
Africaqueen - Are you ok now? Has the bleeding stopped? Hopefully you have been/are going to the docs to get checked out.

Hope that everyone else is ok - no news from me, just waiting for our consultants appointment next week -really hope we can start in August! xx


----------



## Melbram

Africaqueen - thank you for all that information. My GP has referred me to LWH and told me without IVF i have no chance of conceiving naturally so waiting for my first point of contact from LWH which i gues will be an appointment for PIE
- how frustrating for you with your Rubella Jab! however once you finally have your baby in your arms all the waiting and frustration wont matter 

Kennifer - i havent had anything like that from my GP - he did ring last week to say he had sent the letter to LWH but nothing else - that sounds great being able to book yourself instead of waiting

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Del xx

Evening ladies! How's everyone doing? I'm counting down the days untill the summer hols! Not long now! I've got my drugs appointment Wednesday afternoon,aaaaaaa! Can't belive It's come round so quick. 
Africa, how u feeling hun? Meeting up sounds good,I'll be in liverpool often once i start this short protocol,the nurse warned me that I could be in every other day! It takes me about 2 hours to get there,but hopefully it will be worth it.Xx 
Laura,u ok? Any news on the other embies? Hope u get some frosties. Xx
It's lovely to see the thread so busy. Hope all u girls waiting on appointments get them soonxx
Melbram,hi hun,noticed ur in north Wales too! Xx 
Hi everyone else Xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Everyone so how was the weekend for you all?

Africa- how are you feeling now hun?

Laura - hows things going? hope the embie is nice and warm and sticking fast.

Welcome Melbram, i never had a booking appointment from my Gynae consultant, i had a letter sent to LWH and then i had a letter back for an appointment to Dr Lewis-Jones clinic so unsure whats going to actually happen but not long to wait now as its next Monday!!! so we will at least have some answers then whether good or not.

Blimey Del thats some travelling isnt it, its going to take us about an hour to get there but these things need to be done to enable us all to get our little bundle of joy.

Hope everyone else is doing well.xx


----------



## Melbram

HI Del yes im North Wales - Wrexham where abouts are you?

Stickypolly - today is almost over then its a straight run to next week - you know how quick Mondays come around :thumbup:


----------



## Stickypolly

Melbram said:


> HI Del yes im North Wales - Wrexham where abouts are you?
> 
> Stickypolly - today is almost over then its a straight run to next week - you know how quick Mondays come around :thumbup:

Yes i know how quick Mondays come round hun, its just whether we get the answers we are looking for next Monday.

Wrexham hey not too far from me in Cheshire.x


----------



## Melbram

Fingers crossed that it goes well for you and you get the answers you need to move forward


----------



## foxeydevil2

hello ladies, im a stranger on here now but do try to keep up with u all.

laura how r ya? great news hope the little bugger sticks . ive got everything crossed for you.

africa im 24 weeks now, its flying by. im feeling good, little bean's gonna be a gymnast or footballer when its older . hows things going ur end? glad u got ur mmr finally, all hurdles that annoy you but get you to the end result eventually.

hi to everyone else and welcome to the ladies who have joined recently.

fingers crossed for everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Del xx

Stickypolly said:


> Hi Everyone so how was the weekend for you all?
> 
> Africa- how are you feeling now hun?
> 
> Laura - hows things going? hope the embie is nice and warm and sticking fast.
> 
> Welcome Melbram, i never had a booking appointment from my Gynae consultant, i had a letter sent to LWH and then i had a letter back for an appointment to Dr Lewis-Jones clinic so unsure whats going to actually happen but not long to wait now as its next Monday!!! so we will at least have some answers then whether good or not.
> 
> Blimey Del thats some travelling isnt it, its going to take us about an hour to get there but these things need to be done to enable us all to get our little bundle of joy.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.xx

Yeh hun, takes a lot out of u on top of the treatment! I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. I bet u can't wait till next week now. Exiting times Polly xx


----------



## Del xx

foxeydevil2 said:


> hello ladies, im a stranger on here now but do try to keep up with u all.
> 
> laura how r ya? great news hope the little bugger sticks . ive got everything crossed for you.
> 
> africa im 24 weeks now, its flying by. im feeling good, little bean's gonna be a gymnast or footballer when its older . hows things going ur end? glad u got ur mmr finally, all hurdles that annoy you but get you to the end result eventually.
> 
> hi to everyone else and welcome to the ladies who have joined recently.
> 
> fingers crossed for everyone xxxxxxxxxxx

Glad that all is going well foxey. Nice to hear from u xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Sorry not posting much. Its a yr today since we lost our 2nd angel:angel:

Hope everyone is ok. Il be on properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## Del xx

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Sorry not posting much. Its a yr today since we lost our 2nd angel:angel:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Il be on properly tomorrow xxx

Awww hun,so sorry. Sending u a big hug Xx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Sorry not posting much. Its a yr today since we lost our 2nd angel:angel:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Il be on properly tomorrow xxx

sending u lots of :hugs: hunny xxxxxx


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Sorry not posting much. Its a yr today since we lost our 2nd angel:angel:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Il be on properly tomorrow xxx

sending big hugs to you Africa.xx


----------



## Stickypolly

How is everyone tonight?x

Laura how you feeling hun?x

we have our appointment in less than a week now so getting more nervous as each day approaches.

Del - it will all be worth it, think i feel a mixture of nervous and excitment to be honest.x


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

how r we all?

ive had a lil bit of a upset tummy over the last few days! :S not been off the toilet! sorry if tmi!! hehe! apart from that i feel ok, just hope our lil embie sticks, i realy do! kind of dreading test day!!! not heard if we have any frosties yet! just waiting on a letter from them! FX we do have, even if its just one! :) im just gunna continue prayin and hoping it works and keepin myself busy runnin around after the lil monkeys in my room at work haha!


hope all u ladies are good, sending u all lots of luck and ofcourse babydust!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone,just thought i'd drop in and say hi to everyone. i've no news, just waiting for our follow up appointment on friday. i'm just hoping our problem is something that can be fixed. 

laura sounds like things are going well for you. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you c

africa sending you a big hug. meeting up sound good but it depends when in august so let me know when you decide.x

hello to everyone else and good luck with all the appointments coming up. x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all good.

I had my ultrasound today, she said i have a simple cyst on left ovary but nothing to worry about they usually go by themselves and everything else looks fine. Funny as i had an ultrasound a couple of years back and they said the same thing about the cyst and wanted me to have another scan two weeks later and when i did it had completely gone so the doctor said i must have been ovulating at the time so im wondering if its the same this time just building up to ovulate as i always ovulate early. Anyways we just have to wait for the appointment in August and see whats next. We saw hubbys gp last night for a discussion re his blood test and ultra sound, he said his ultra is normal and his testosterone is at the low end of normal at 7.3 but doesnt feel it needs to be supplemented unless the hospital say different. He also went through his sperm anay with us and it sounds bad but will have to see what the second one is like when we go back in Aug, unless its improved i think it will be icsi for us which is what the consultant we saw last time suggested on his old results. Does anyone know if my cyst hasnt gone whether or not that impacts the treatment?

Anyways sorry for the long post ooooh before i go hubbys doc also said that he is seeing more and more men with fertility declining than ever before, yet they are not sure why.

Lot of luck to everyone else

xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Girls

Laura - hows things going hun, hope embie is still stuck nice and strong.x

Africa - how your feeling a little better after other day.x

Cvaeh - good luck for appointment.x

Babies - lets keep our fingers crosed that the little cyst just goes on its on and all will be ok so things can progress in the correct direction.x

Nothing has changed with me trying to stay positive for our appointment on Monday, finding it easier to be happy today as it is our 4th Wedding Anniversary so ready for a happy happy weekend with my lovely wife.

How is everyone? are we all still waiting on appointments?x


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

im kind ofdown in the dumps today! :( 

got our letter about our embies being froze and none made it!!!!! 
soooooo angry and upset mainly becoz out of 17 embies they got one blasto! and the other blastos didnt make it!!!!!!!!!! booooooo just realy praying now that this one is a fighter and ends up bein a lil miracle!!!!! FXXXXXXXXXX

hope everyone is good and good luck to u all at upcomin appointments xxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw fingers crossed for you Laura and sorry to hear you had no frosties - When do you find out whether this little one has stuck?

My friend found out she's having a little girl today this will be her third child - i am happy for her but stil feel crappy about it - why is it so easy for some and not for us :growlmad:

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary Stickypolly :happydance: not much longer now :)


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey ladies, Laura I'm so sorry to hear you had no frosties, fx this one sticks.

I know what you mean melbram, it's my 5th wedding anniversary tomorrow and we have been ttc for the past 4years. Iv got to go to a 1st birthday party on Sat at my sis in laws. She started for a family after me and now has a gorgeous little boy. I cant help feeling that should have been me. I'm dreading being surrounded by kids. Worst of all is 
the old biddies will be quizzing me on why I'm not getting a move on. Argh why me!!! :cry:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Happy anniversary Stickypolly


----------



## Melbram

BabydustxXx said:


> Hey ladies, Laura I'm so sorry to hear you had no frosties, fx this one sticks.
> 
> I know what you mean melbram, it's my 5th wedding anniversary tomorrow and we have been ttc for the past 4years. Iv got to go to a 1st birthday party on Sat at my sis in laws. She started for a family after me and now has a gorgeous little boy. I cant help feeling that should have been me. I'm dreading being surrounded by kids. Worst of all is
> the old biddies will be quizzing me on why I'm not getting a move on. Argh why me!!! :cry:

That is rubbish - where are you up to with everything?

we have only been trying to conceive for year and a half and im so frustrated now but at least we no the reason why and there is hope through IVF etc just want things to move a bit quicker so i can get started with things

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow :flower:


----------



## babies7777

Really sorry Laura lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Jane22

Hi Ladies - hope you are all doing ok - just wanted to pop in and say hi.

Laura try not to get too down, you only need the one, and you have a good'un inside you right now!

Going to be checking our paperwork this weekend, ready for our appointment on Tuesday!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Just a quick one from me as i keep losing long posts due to crap connection! Grrrr.

Laura- Sorry u never got frosties but lets hope this one sticks xx

Polly- Not long till ur appt now! xx

Babies- Glad appt went ok xx

Babydust- Hope all is good with u xx

Del- How are u doing? xx

Hi to Caz, Jane, foxey, Melbram and everyone else xxx

I am ok. Was on a downer with my angels anniversary but feeling better now. Off to a wedding in Newcastle Staffs now with hubby an stayin in nice hotel tonight so il be back on tomorrow night xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well!

Just thought I would let everyone know how my appointment went yesterday. We saw the embryologist first and he said that the lack of fertilization could have been bad luck but it was more likely to be a problem with the signals the egg or sperm are giving out. He is hopeful ICSI will help solve the problem. He said everything on paper looked great, my eggs were mature and good quality, my dh's sperm was very good but we just didn't get fertilisation. He initially said he wanted me to stay on exactly the same dose and repeat the cycle in September. We then went to see the consultant and he said we were going to do it on a lower dose at the end of August. I am a little confused what we are going to be doing but I have to phone on the first day of my August period. We are going to book a holiday in the meantime. I think this cycle is going to be a long one as I am on day 14 and no signs of ovulation yet! 

Laura - How are you feeling? When can you test? I've got my fingers crossed for you xx

Africaqueen - Glad your feeling better. When do you think you will be starting your first cycle? We may be going through it together if its September.

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## lanny23

Hi Im new to this tread been invited to the patient information evening at the hewit centre in august. Can't believe how east its come. What should we expect at this? Anyone at the same point were at?. X


----------



## Del xx

Hi lovely ladies,hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Sorry that ive not posted for a few days,end of term is always a busy time at work.
Laura,I'm sorry that u didnt get any frosties hun, let's hope that your little one has snuggled in for u. How are u coping with the 2ww? Ur half way there now. I always find the 2ww hard.Xx
Africa,hows u hun? How did the wedding go? x
Cvaeh,glad u got some answers hun x
Good luck with the appointments on monday and Tuesday girls Xx 
Welcome lanny x Hi to everyone i havent mentioned xx 
I had my drugs appointment on Wednesday,the process is much quicker on the short protocol and very intens. They also scaned me and found cysts,so my gp was right! One has collapsed and thats why I was in so much pain last week. They told me that they are in result of my ohss from the first round. They're not sure if they will affect my treatment,will reassess when i go in for my base line scan within the next week or so. I really hope they won't put my treatment on hold. That would be just my luck! Xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

lanny23 said:


> Hi Im new to this tread been invited to the patient information evening at the hewit centre in august. Can't believe how east its come. What should we expect at this? Anyone at the same point were at?. X

Hi lanny & welcome.

So what stage are you at then? Is the PIE going to be your first appointment at LWH or have you already been to the consultant clinic?
We were referred there in may of this year & got an appointment in the clinic of Dr Lewis-Jones which is tomorrow so unsure what toexpect.
The other girls in the thread can provide more info as all at different stages and they are all lovely & helpful.x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Laura- How is the 2ww going hun? x

Polly- Best of luck for tomorrow an i hope u get the referral for PIE x

Del- Hope these cysts dont delay your treatment but if they do, its all to ensure u have the best chance of success so will all be worth it. Fingers crossed u will be fine x

Cvaeh- The meeting sounds positive and im glad they have high hopes for next time. Yes it is very likely that we will be starting in Sep as there's no way we can start before even if we had the chance as its Ramadan and dh cant 'give a sample' during this time. So looks like we could be cycle buddies! x

Hi to everyone else and hope we all had a good wkend x

We got home from the wedding before and im glad to be cosy in my pj's watching a film with a cuppa as the weather is awful isnt it?! The wedding was lovely but we were in bed by 10.30 as had been a long day and we cant take the pace anymore! haha xxx


----------



## Del xx

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Laura- How is the 2ww going hun? x
> 
> Polly- Best of luck for tomorrow an i hope u get the referral for PIE x
> 
> Del- Hope these cysts dont delay your treatment but if they do, its all to ensure u have the best chance of success so will all be worth it. Fingers crossed u will be fine x
> 
> Cvaeh- The meeting sounds positive and im glad they have high hopes for next time. Yes it is very likely that we will be starting in Sep as there's no way we can start before even if we had the chance as its Ramadan and dh cant 'give a sample' during this time. So looks like we could be cycle buddies! x
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else and hope we all had a good wkend x
> 
> We got home from the wedding before and im glad to be cosy in my pj's watching a film with a cuppa as the weather is awful isnt it?! The wedding was lovely but we were in bed by 10.30 as had been a long day and we cant take the pace anymore! haha xxx

Glad u enjoyed the wedding hun. I'm the same when we go somewhere,We'r getting old! Lol. It won't be long untill u can get started now hun. Yes ur right about the treatment,if they do delay it I'm sure it will be in my best interest,I will just go with their advice. I'm keeping my fx that all will be ok. I will keep u posted Xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,
sorry not been on properly in a few days just been tryna take my mind off the 2ww by keeping busy! im absolutly dreading testing nxt week, realy hope its a BFP!!! had no symptoms of ewt so im hoping its a good thing not a bad thing!!! tryna stay positive but at the mo dnt realy have any feelings as im poopin test day! haha! we r praying and have everything crossed it works!!! or it will be a long wait for nxt cycle as it will be 4 and a half grand!!! booooooo! hope all u girliues are ok, and tonnes of luck for upcomin PIE and other appointments girlies!!!! sending u all lots of babydust!!!! xxxx


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> hi girlies,
> sorry not been on properly in a few days just been tryna take my mind off the 2ww by keeping busy! im absolutly dreading testing nxt week, realy hope its a BFP!!! had no symptoms of ewt so im hoping its a good thing not a bad thing!!! tryna stay positive but at the mo dnt realy have any feelings as im poopin test day! haha! we r praying and have everything crossed it works!!! or it will be a long wait for nxt cycle as it will be 4 and a half grand!!! booooooo! hope all u girliues are ok, and tonnes of luck for upcomin PIE and other appointments girlies!!!! sending u all lots of babydust!!!! xxxx

Awww hun I really hope it works for u. Sending u a big hug xx


----------



## africaqueen

PMA all the way Laura ;-) iv got a good feeling for u hun xxx


----------



## Melbram

lanny23 said:


> Hi Im new to this tread been invited to the patient information evening at the hewit centre in august. Can't believe how east its come. What should we expect at this? Anyone at the same point were at?. X


Hi Lanny23 im waiting to hear about an appointment. How long have you waited from the date you were referred there to receive your invitation to PIE?


----------



## lanny23

Arr thank you we had first appoint at lwh in June after being referred by gp. Saw a lovely female consultant because the one i was meant to see wasn't in it was probably the best because she said s.e was going to refer us straight for ivf because she felt chlomid wouldn't work for us. I have pcos and bf takes medication that destroys his sperm so we both have problems. We've been given appointment for pie on august 11th. So the whole process was pretty quick.


----------



## lanny23

Stickypolly said:


> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Im new to this tread been invited to the patient information evening at the hewit centre in august. Can't believe how east its come. What should we expect at this? Anyone at the same point were at?. X
> 
> Hi lanny & welcome.
> 
> So what stage are you at then? Is the PIE going to be your first appointment at LWH or have you already been to the consultant clinic?
> We were referred there in may of this year & got an appointment in the clinic of Dr Lewis-Jones which is tomorrow so unsure what toexpect.
> The other girls in the thread can provide more info as all at different stages and they are all lovely & helpful.xClick to expand...

Thanks stickyPolly looks like your around the same stage as us. The consultation we had was pretty simple just weight and height then consultant looked over my notes id had a scan previously so slipped that stage and she just said she would recommend us for ivf so we just waited a couple of weeks and now we have our invitation to pie on 11th august. Hope your consultation goes well. Let me know x


----------



## lanny23

Melbram said:


> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Im new to this tread been invited to the patient information evening at the hewit centre in august. Can't believe how east its come. What should we expect at this? Anyone at the same point were at?. X
> 
> 
> Hi Lanny23 im waiting to hear about an appointment. How long have you waited from the date you were referred there to receive your invitation to PIE?Click to expand...

Hi Melbram thanks for your reply. We met with consultant on June 21st and i received my invitation to pie on Thursday last week. Our appointment is made for august 11th [email protected] its been really quick so be prepared for a whirlwind! X


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Lanny x

We had a appt with Mr K first and then he referred us for PIE and we waited a wk for appt for PIE and it was around 4wks after intial appt with Mr K.
It will all start happening fast after PIE as long as all blood results are ok which sadly my rubella one was not as im not immune so i have had 2 jabs an will be good to go now so get blood tested again next wed an then a wk for results and then just wait for a consultant appt at last! lol. xx

Hi to everyone else, hope we are all ok x

I am shattered as was busy in work but off tomorrow so going to catch up on some cleaning and then relax a little! booked a wk off for 1st wk in Aug so i can have some time to myself and also maybe a few days out planned  xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Lanny x
> 
> We had a appt with Mr K first and then he referred us for PIE and we waited a wk for appt for PIE and it was around 4wks after intial appt with Mr K.
> It will all start happening fast after PIE as long as all blood results are ok which sadly my rubella one was not as im not immune so i have had 2 jabs an will be good to go now so get blood tested again next wed an then a wk for results and then just wait for a consultant appt at last! lol. xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope we are all ok x
> 
> I am shattered as was busy in work but off tomorrow so going to catch up on some cleaning and then relax a little! booked a wk off for 1st wk in Aug so i can have some time to myself and also maybe a few days out planned  xxx


hehe i also booked the first week in august off for some time to myself hehe! how weird! xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies how r u all?

hello and welcome to the new girlies!!!

well my sister gave birth at 1am this morning to my nephew weighin 9.1oz hes a lil chunky monkey hehe! just got back from lwh! as went to visit them! hes bootiful!!! makes me even more broody hehe! looking forward to goin wales tomorrow night for the rest of the week! keeping our fingerz crossed for test day!!!!!!! wishing for a bfp! xxx

hope all u girlies are ok!!! xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hey girlies

hope everyone is well.

well appointment tday and not good news at all, due t the fact that even that we have been ttc for over 2 years because it is unexplained as to why we have not been caught due to hormone levels etc being ok we are not eligable for any funding what so ever, so unless we can fund the cycles ourselves it is te end of the road for us so to say we are gutted is an under statement.xx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- That is odd we booked the same wk off work! lol. Congrats on bein a aunty, baby is gorgeous! x

Polly- Aww no hun! who did u see? Deffo no funding for you? x


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Laura- That is odd we booked the same wk off work! lol. Congrats on bein a aunty, baby is gorgeous! x
> 
> Polly- Aww no hun! who did u see? Deffo no funding for you? x

Hi hun

I saw Dr Lewis-Jones. i have got to have 2 hormone blood tests done as he wanted them doing at Liverpool but was happy to accept other test results. but if they come back normal level then no funding what so ever which is very devasting to us both..x


----------



## Stickypolly

laura25 said:


> hi girlies how r u all?
> 
> hello and welcome to the new girlies!!!
> 
> well my sister gave birth at 1am this morning to my nephew weighin 9.1oz hes a lil chunky monkey hehe! just got back from lwh! as went to visit them! hes bootiful!!! makes me even more broody hehe! looking forward to goin wales tomorrow night for the rest of the week! keeping our fingerz crossed for test day!!!!!!! wishing for a bfp! xxx
> 
> hope all u girlies are ok!!! xxx

congrats on the arrival of your new nephew hun. blimey 9lb 1oz thats a healthy boy.x


----------



## babies7777

Really sorry to hear your news polly, maybe something will come up in the blood work that will help.

Laura and Africa, hope you're both good, we have our appointment the 1st week of aug too, looks like thats gonna be an eventful week, hopefully in a good way :happydance:

Hello to everyone else

:flower:


----------



## Stickypolly

babies7777 said:


> Really sorry to hear your news polly, maybe something will come up in the blood work that will help.
> 
> Laura and Africa, hope you're both good, we have our appointment the 1st week of aug too, looks like thats gonna be an eventful week, hopefully in a good way :happydance:
> 
> Hello to everyone else
> 
> :flower:

well maybe something will come up, when i first had my bloods done i was told that my hormone levels were abnormal but when i asked my gynae he said they were normal so maybe thats why they want to do a re test.x


----------



## Melbram

Stickypolly said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> hope everyone is well.
> 
> well appointment tday and not good news at all, due t the fact that even that we have been ttc for over 2 years because it is unexplained as to why we have not been caught due to hormone levels etc being ok we are not eligable for any funding what so ever, so unless we can fund the cycles ourselves it is te end of the road for us so to say we are gutted is an under statement.xx

aw no really sorry to hear that - its so unfiar :growlmad: would you be considered for funding if you had been trying longer?


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- Just wait an see what results say hun and all is not lost cos if all is fine, it means u can get pregnant naturally and i know a couple who tried for 4yrs and nothing, they split up and a few mths later she was pregnant to her new guy and a yr later her ex fella had got his girlfriend pregnant so some ppl are just not compatible in that respect and if you change donor or go for IUI with donor sperm that will be cheaper than IVF and give u a fab chance combined with fertility drugs so dont lose hope xx

Babies- Is it your joint consultant appt in Aug? good luck! nearly there xx

I am just counting these 9 days down now to get this blood test out the way and then the result in an then we are good to go and i will harrass them to bits to fit us in fast after all this delay! lol xxx


----------



## Jane22

Evening ladies. 
I just popped on to see how you had got on today Polly - gutted for you, but as the others have said, fingers crossed the bloods show something up and then you can progress.
Congratulations on being and Auntie, Laura!
Melbram - welcome, I don't think I've said hello yet?!

Well we have our appointment tomorrow, finally! Keep your fingers crossed for me that it all goes well and we get the green light to start!

Long story, but looks like we might have to tell our families what's going on soon, we really wanted to keep it quiet, but not looking possible. Any advice on how to handle it?

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for tomorrow Jane. Hope its positive news and u can start on ur next cycle.
I cant wait to get our appt date through as its been sooo drawn out for me an dh with this rubella thing :-( xxx


----------



## babies7777

africaqueen said:


> Polly- Just wait an see what results say hun and all is not lost cos if all is fine, it means u can get pregnant naturally and i know a couple who tried for 4yrs and nothing, they split up and a few mths later she was pregnant to her new guy and a yr later her ex fella had got his girlfriend pregnant so some ppl are just not compatible in that respect and if you change donor or go for IUI with donor sperm that will be cheaper than IVF and give u a fab chance combined with fertility drugs so dont lose hope xx
> 
> Babies- Is it your joint consultant appt in Aug? good luck! nearly there xx
> 
> I am just counting these 9 days down now to get this blood test out the way and then the result in an then we are good to go and i will harrass them to bits to fit us in fast after all this delay! lol xxx

Yes, we had our 1st one back in June and the consultant said they wanted hubby to do a second sa and me the ultra sound and then we go back on the 2nd August together to sort out next stage. The consultant said at the last appointment that unless hubbys sa improved hugely then icsi was the next stage and they would confirm that at our Aug appointment, then go onto pie. I still hope that this recent sample will be better as the last one was really bad but have to be realistic and just hope for the best either way whether thats natural or icsi. If they confirm that at the aug appointment depending on when the pie is we might be going through treatment the same time as you :flower:


----------



## Jane22

Hi everyone - quick update from my appointment...

All bloods were fine, but the latest fly in the ointment is that we may not be able to start on my next cycle! I had a (mildly) abnormal smear months ago, which I told them about and am due for a check up in Oct. The consultant there said that it was ok to keep trying etc, but the nurse today said that she would like to check with Mr Kingsland if he is happy to start now, or to wait til I have had a check up! Quite frustrating!!

I should get a call back on Thursday about it, but am going to be so cheesed off!!

The other key thing from today was the information I was given about the number of embryos they will transfer. The nurse started off by telling me that in women of my age (32) the New 'Policy' is to only transfer one embryo. I pressed her on this (DH said I was like a dog with a bone!), saying that I hadnt seen anything on this new policy and was it new, to which she replied 'fairly new'. 
Finally, she managed to say that it isnt a legal requirement just their strong advice. A bit naughty really. 

It irritated me, because some people might just go in there and accept what is said on face value. 

Oh, and she did say that when you ring up on day 1 of your period, they may not have space for you that month, so you would be booked into the following month.

A little bit more waiting for me then, joy of joys.

Rant over - how is everyone?! xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope your all ok and keeping yourselves busy in the midst of all the waiting.

Polly I am so sorry to hear about the funding, I hope your bloods come back saying you can be funded. Fx

Jane - I'm glad you stuck to your guns, and thanks for sharing that as that is my main concern. I am 29 and im really worried they will push me into accepting one. They keep saying the chances are the same but everyone I know that have IVF/ICSI have all lost one and carried one. If this IS a new policy that is coming into place I hope it's not for a while.

Laura hope your keeping well and congrats on becoming an aunt. :)


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- Glad your appt went well but bit of a farce that you ring on cd1 and may not be able to commence that cycle! also very naughty to say u are only allowed one embryo! i am deffo pushing for 2 and dh says as long as i can cope with twins(he works away a lot) then he is more than happy for 2  good on you for sticking to your guns! im 30 so they will deffo push me to have 1 but they are wasting their breath as the decision has been made by me an dh. Good luck with starting on your next cycle x

Laura- When is your OTD hun? is it tomorrow? x

Hi to everyone else and hope we are all coping with the terminal waiting! grrr xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok and keeping yourselves busy in the midst of all the waiting.
> 
> Polly I am so sorry to hear about the funding, I hope your bloods come back saying you can be funded. Fx
> 
> Jane - I'm glad you stuck to your guns, and thanks for sharing that as that is my main concern. I am 29 and im really worried they will push me into accepting one. They keep saying the chances are the same but everyone I know that have IVF/ICSI have all lost one and carried one. If this IS a new policy that is coming into place I hope it's not for a while.
> 
> Laura hope your keeping well and congrats on becoming an aunt. :)

Hi babydust

Thanks, i am also hoping that my bloods come back not great but i very much doubt it and even if they do and i can somehow get funding the provision for donor sperm is low so would have to wait even longer. fingers crossed anyway

hope everyone is well.x


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope ur all well x
Busy few days on the thread,just been catching up with all your posts.

Polly,sorry that things didn't go as well as you had hoped,fx that they will pick something up so u can get your funding. How long untill u get your results? Chin up hun,i know it's hard. U will get there xx

Jane,just wanted u to know that ive had 2 embryos put back twice and i was only 28 at the time,that was in Nov last year and march of this year. Stick to your guns hun if thats what u want. They didnt give me any hassle over it. Hope u can get started on your next cycle xx

Africa,u ok hun? How's your mum? Xx
Laura,hope u are well and taking it easy. Not long till test day now! fx xx

Hi babydust,babies,Melbram and everyone else xxx 
All is well with me,waiting for Af to arrive any day now so i can ring liverpool. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Del.
Hope AF arrives asap so u can get the ball rolling 
My mum is getting worse rather quickly the past few wks so i cant wait to get this rubella blood test done next wk and then get the results and il push like mad for a fast cons appt as we have had a major delay already and i want my mum to see me properly overjoyed for the first time in ages before anything happens xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

It was def interesting reading what Jane said re the whole number of embies you can have back. We def want two as surely it increases your chances of one of them implanting also as they are not following nice guidelines and allowing 3 attempts they should at least let you have 2 back in, give us a chance!

Anyways rant over

Hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies!

hope everyone is good!!!!!!!!!!

we did a test today! got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! so im 4 weeks pregnant today! realy cant believe it! its still nott sunk in yet!!!!!!!! omg!!!!

we r goin LWH tomorrow to see dr Russel as we r taking part in the DOLS trial which is when they give u the pessaries for up until 12 weeks to see if its beneficial as they think it can prevent miscarriage! but cant do any harm at all so we r givin it a whirl! the good thing about it is, for them to thank us for taking part, i can have a scan whenever i want to in the first 3 months!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeek so excited still dnt believe it after 2 tests today! lol might ask if i can have a scan tomoz to put my mind at rest that its in the right place and stuff! so it can work ladies!!! :) wishing u all tonnes of luck!!!!!!!!! and ofcourse BFPssssss!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Stickypolly

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies!
> 
> hope everyone is good!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we did a test today! got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! so im 4 weeks pregnant today! realy cant believe it! its still nott sunk in yet!!!!!!!! omg!!!!
> 
> we r goin LWH tomorrow to see dr Russel as we r taking part in the DOLS trial which is when they give u the pessaries for up until 12 weeks to see if its beneficial as they think it can prevent miscarriage! but cant do any harm at all so we r givin it a whirl! the good thing about it is, for them to thank us for taking part, i can have a scan whenever i want to in the first 3 months!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeek so excited still dnt believe it after 2 tests today! lol might ask if i can have a scan tomoz to put my mind at rest that its in the right place and stuff! so it can work ladies!!! :) wishing u all tonnes of luck!!!!!!!!! and ofcourse BFPssssss!!!!!!!! xxxx


Hi Hun

thats great news congrats and fingers crossed. is this your first cycle of IVF? 
(cant remember).
We are unsure what to do about things now after appointment on Monday as i think deep down that the hormone bloods will come back fine as this will be the third time i have had them done and the last twice they came back fine.

Congrats again.x


----------



## laura25

stickypolly- awwww hope i know it sounds weird but hope they dnt come back fine hunny! and u have a shot at it!!!!!! this is our 2nd cycle hun wiv no frosties!!! so fingerz crossed it carries on good! wishing u lots of luck hunny!!!!! my fx for u both!!!!! xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

laura25 said:


> stickypolly- awwww hope i know it sounds weird but hope they dnt come back fine hunny! and u have a shot at it!!!!!! this is our 2nd cycle hun wiv no frosties!!! so fingerz crossed it carries on good! wishing u lots of luck hunny!!!!! my fx for u both!!!!! xxx

Thanks hun, well we are hoping something will come back wrong but i am finding it hard to stay positive at the moment.
If not we have found a clinic in Manchester where the fertility costs are cheaper so maybe go down that route if we have to self fund.x


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies!
> 
> hope everyone is good!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we did a test today! got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! so im 4 weeks pregnant today! realy cant believe it! its still nott sunk in yet!!!!!!!! omg!!!!
> 
> we r goin LWH tomorrow to see dr Russel as we r taking part in the DOLS trial which is when they give u the pessaries for up until 12 weeks to see if its beneficial as they think it can prevent miscarriage! but cant do any harm at all so we r givin it a whirl! the good thing about it is, for them to thank us for taking part, i can have a scan whenever i want to in the first 3 months!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeek so excited still dnt believe it after 2 tests today! lol might ask if i can have a scan tomoz to put my mind at rest that its in the right place and stuff! so it can work ladies!!! :) wishing u all tonnes of luck!!!!!!!!! and ofcourse BFPssssss!!!!!!!! xxxx

OMG! Cried when i read your post! Huge congratulations! I bet u cant belive it! I will ask about the trial when im there next,did read something about it when i was there last Wednesday. 8m so happy for u both. Gives me hope for my next cycle! Really hope i'm next xx congrats again. Take it easy Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

laura wooopppp :yipee::dance:congrats hun x x x


----------



## babies7777

So happy for you, that is the best news. I ran upstairs telling my hubby you were pregnant too he said congrats.

I happy and healthy 9 months for u, u deserve it.

xx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:




laura25 said:


> hiya girlies!
> 
> hope everyone is good!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we did a test today! got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! so im 4 weeks pregnant today! realy cant believe it! its still nott sunk in yet!!!!!!!! omg!!!!
> 
> we r goin LWH tomorrow to see dr Russel as we r taking part in the DOLS trial which is when they give u the pessaries for up until 12 weeks to see if its beneficial as they think it can prevent miscarriage! but cant do any harm at all so we r givin it a whirl! the good thing about it is, for them to thank us for taking part, i can have a scan whenever i want to in the first 3 months!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeek so excited still dnt believe it after 2 tests today! lol might ask if i can have a scan tomoz to put my mind at rest that its in the right place and stuff! so it can work ladies!!! :) wishing u all tonnes of luck!!!!!!!!! and ofcourse BFPssssss!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Melbram

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies!
> 
> hope everyone is good!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we did a test today! got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! so im 4 weeks pregnant today! realy cant believe it! its still nott sunk in yet!!!!!!!! omg!!!!
> 
> we r goin LWH tomorrow to see dr Russel as we r taking part in the DOLS trial which is when they give u the pessaries for up until 12 weeks to see if its beneficial as they think it can prevent miscarriage! but cant do any harm at all so we r givin it a whirl! the good thing about it is, for them to thank us for taking part, i can have a scan whenever i want to in the first 3 months!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeek so excited still dnt believe it after 2 tests today! lol might ask if i can have a scan tomoz to put my mind at rest that its in the right place and stuff! so it can work ladies!!! :) wishing u all tonnes of luck!!!!!!!!! and ofcourse BFPssssss!!!!!!!! xxxx


That is fantastic news congratulations to you both!!!:happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Aaaaaaaah im sooo happy for u hunni!!:bfp::baby::dance:

CONGRATS and a happy and healthy 9mths!:cloud9:

I am sooo excited to get started now as u are the 5th of my friends online to have got a BFP in the past few wks from LWH 

xxx


----------



## Jane22

Laura - whoo hoo!!! Massive congratulations to you both, brilliant news. I cant imagine how good it must feel to get that news, but fingers crossed I will soon!!

LWH just rang me up to let me know that Mr Kingsland said we can start with my next cycle, so I am made up - about 10 days til I can ring them up! Little bit scary now that it's all real actually!

Going back to what I said regarding number of embryos they'll put back - I'm fairly sure that they don't have a new 'policy' of just putting one back in women under 36. They may very well be trying to encourage that, to meet their HFEA targets of reduced multiple births, but there is no rule.

The nurse pulled out all the horror stories to 'put us off' - 2 splitting into 3, risks to mum, baby etc etc, which I'm not saying don't exist, but I feel that we weren't given a fully representative picture. We havent even said we defo want 2, but just in case, I wanted to be clear!

Anyway, back to the exciting news Laura - has it sunk in yet? xxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies!
> 
> hope everyone is good!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we did a test today! got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! so im 4 weeks pregnant today! realy cant believe it! its still nott sunk in yet!!!!!!!! omg!!!!
> 
> we r goin LWH tomorrow to see dr Russel as we r taking part in the DOLS trial which is when they give u the pessaries for up until 12 weeks to see if its beneficial as they think it can prevent miscarriage! but cant do any harm at all so we r givin it a whirl! the good thing about it is, for them to thank us for taking part, i can have a scan whenever i want to in the first 3 months!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeek so excited still dnt believe it after 2 tests today! lol might ask if i can have a scan tomoz to put my mind at rest that its in the right place and stuff! so it can work ladies!!! :) wishing u all tonnes of luck!!!!!!!!! and ofcourse BFPssssss!!!!!!!! xxxx

huge congratulations to u hunny!!!!! bet ur on top of the world right now.i had the pessaries for the first 12 weeks didnt do us any harm, keep relaxing and get ur oh to weight on u hand and foot. i also went off work for the first 14 weeks to prevent anything goin wrong, but i cant do my job pregnant anyway. i hope the next 9 months are good ones for u and goes as quick as it is for me  xxxxxxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Laura I am so happy for you. The news has made my day. Can't wait to get home from work to tel DH your good news. Make sure you take it easy and like foxydevil said insist on being weighted on hand and foot. I feel a bit more positive with the whole process now, I can wait to start mine. Massive congrats lovely!!!


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone today?
Laura,how r u hun? Still on cloud 9 i'm sure!

Well AF arrived this morning! Phoned Liverpool and I'm going in sat morning for my base scan and if all is ok i'll start on my stims injections the same day! Aaaaaaaaa! Here we go again! Very mixed feelings Xx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls,how's everyone today?
> Laura,how r u hun? Still on cloud 9 i'm sure!
> 
> Well AF arrived this morning! Phoned Liverpool and I'm going in sat morning for my base scan and if all is ok i'll start on my stims injections the same day! Aaaaaaaaa! Here we go again! Very mixed feelings Xx

awwww yey! it will be fine hunny! keep ur chin up! xxx:flower:


----------



## laura25

hey girlies,

well i still cant believe it thought it might of sunk in by now but it just doesnt feel real! hehe we r sooooo happy!!! more than words can explain! just hope i have a smooth pregnancy now!!!! FX. went lwh today to see dr russel and pick up my large bag of pessaries for the DOLS trial hehe! booked in for a scan on the 9th august! maybe il be convinced then that this is all real and not a dream haha! 

hope all u ladies are good, and good luck to u all wiv upcomin appointments girlies!!!!

wishing u all lots of luck and tonnes of babydust xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi laura

Congratulations! Hope everything goes well for you and keep us updated on your progress xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Laura- Bet u r on cloud nine hun. Its a wonderful feeling being newly pregnant x

Del- Yayy to starting stimms an soon be EC! good luck for this cycle x

Jane- That is fab news! bet u are so excited now! i wont believe it when we get a start date after all this time. lol. Good luck! x

Cvaeh- Hope all ok with u x

Babydust- You all set for Ramadan? not long till sep and hopefully we will be starting! x

Foxey- Glad all ok with your pregnancy! lovely to hear the updates x

Melbram, Caz and everyone else, hope all is well x

Well i had a busy day in work but got the wkend off so cnt wait! going to have a wkend of doing nowt other than a few walks and some light housework. I need a nothing wkend. lol. Shattered all the time with one thing or another xxx


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,how's everyone today?
> Laura,how r u hun? Still on cloud 9 i'm sure!
> 
> Well AF arrived this morning! Phoned Liverpool and I'm going in sat morning for my base scan and if all is ok i'll start on my stims injections the same day! Aaaaaaaaa! Here we go again! Very mixed feelings Xx
> 
> awwww yey! it will be fine hunny! keep ur chin up! xxx:flower:Click to expand...

I was just wondering if u did anything differently this time hun? Did u cut out any types food or drink? I've been taking folic acid and royal jelly! Xx


----------



## laura25

hi hun,

i just ate healthily and ate lots of protein, but had a few treats now and again :) took fresh royal jelly and folic acid, and didnt drink caffeine, drank decaffe coffee and tonnes of water hehe! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

laura were did you get the royal jelly hun x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Caz- You get royal jelly from health food shops hun x

Laura- How r u feeling today? has the news sunk in a bit more? lol x

Hi to everyone else. I am sooo glad its the wkend! gonna have a lazy one and then this wed is my blood test so getting closer each day  xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, 

hope ur all good and have a lovely weekend!

looking 4ward to all ur upcoming appointments! and BFPSSSS! hehe

ive done another test, a clear blue this time hehe! its finally sunk in! WOW! still amazed tho! i have my first cravings which started last week but didnt know then if i was preggo or not, so wasnt sure! it deffo is a craving lol, i love banana milkshake and cheese on toast wiv bbq sauce spread on it! lol i know it sounds gross but its soooo yummy at the mo haha! i also have insomia at night!!! but cud easily have a lil nap during the day hehe! let the fun begin!!!!!

im looking 4ward to tomorrow, im babysitting my brand new nephew! while my sister and hubby just do a few jobs and nip out for a few bits! cant wait for snuggles and a lil walk round the park if its nice!

then on sunday im gunna take my other nephews st helens show at sherdley park to watch a monster truck thing lol! there gunna love it!! lol hope its sunny!!!
soooo looking 4ward to a nice weekend! then back to work on monday to let my bosses know my surprise hehe!

well hope all u girlies have a good weekend! xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww that's lovely Laura. Bet u are over the moon hun.
With both my pregnancies i could not stomach my morning coffee at all and i craved donuts all the time. lol. Nite nite xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! How's everyone doing? What a beautiful day! 
Laura,sounds like u have a lovely weekend planned! Aaaa cravings allready! Hope ur feeling well hun Xx
Africa,hope ur having a nice relaxing weekend. It's nice to do nothing sometimes! That blood test is getting nearer and nearer hun! Woohoo! 

Cvaeh,babydust,Melbram,babies,Polly,jane hope ur all ok,any news with anyone? Hi to everyone else.

Well ladies I've been given the go ahead to start on my stims injections tonight! Saw Dr Russle this morning and he was happy with the scan! Aaaaaarrrr! Fingers crossed that we will be third time lucky! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

That is fab news Del! Im sure you will get that BFP this time around In'shallah xxx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls! How's everyone doing? What a beautiful day!
> Laura,sounds like u have a lovely weekend planned! Aaaa cravings allready! Hope ur feeling well hun Xx
> Africa,hope ur having a nice relaxing weekend. It's nice to do nothing sometimes! That blood test is getting nearer and nearer hun! Woohoo!
> 
> Cvaeh,babydust,Melbram,babies,Polly,jane hope ur all ok,any news with anyone? Hi to everyone else.
> 
> Well ladies I've been given the go ahead to start on my stims injections tonight! Saw Dr Russle this morning and he was happy with the scan! Aaaaaarrrr! Fingers crossed that we will be third time lucky! Xxx



yey! thats brill hunny! bring on the bfpssss!!!!!!!! sending u lots of luck hunny! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Aaaaww thanks girls! Xxx


----------



## babies7777

Lots of luck Del, hope u get your bfp very soon.
Hello everyone else, we are just counting down the days to our appointment.

Hugs to all and :dust:


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> hi girlies,
> 
> hope ur all good and have a lovely weekend!
> 
> looking 4ward to all ur upcoming appointments! and BFPSSSS! hehe
> 
> ive done another test, a clear blue this time hehe! its finally sunk in! WOW! still amazed tho! i have my first cravings which started last week but didnt know then if i was preggo or not, so wasnt sure! it deffo is a craving lol, i love banana milkshake and cheese on toast wiv bbq sauce spread on it! lol i know it sounds gross but its soooo yummy at the mo haha! i also have insomia at night!!! but cud easily have a lil nap during the day hehe! let the fun begin!!!!!
> 
> im looking 4ward to tomorrow, im babysitting my brand new nephew! while my sister and hubby just do a few jobs and nip out for a few bits! cant wait for snuggles and a lil walk round the park if its nice!
> 
> then on sunday im gunna take my other nephews st helens show at sherdley park to watch a monster truck thing lol! there gunna love it!! lol hope its sunny!!!
> soooo looking 4ward to a nice weekend! then back to work on monday to let my bosses know my surprise hehe!
> 
> well hope all u girlies have a good weekend! xxxx

im glad everything is goin well!!!!!!! insomnia? just to warn u i have suffered it since day one and nearly six months in it aint fun anymore! my pregnancy has been easy except the lack of sleep! i hope it doesnt last for u hun. keep chilling and feet up!!!!!!! x


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> hi girlies,
> 
> hope ur all good and have a lovely weekend!
> 
> looking 4ward to all ur upcoming appointments! and BFPSSSS! hehe
> 
> ive done another test, a clear blue this time hehe! its finally sunk in! WOW! still amazed tho! i have my first cravings which started last week but didnt know then if i was preggo or not, so wasnt sure! it deffo is a craving lol, i love banana milkshake and cheese on toast wiv bbq sauce spread on it! lol i know it sounds gross but its soooo yummy at the mo haha! i also have insomia at night!!! but cud easily have a lil nap during the day hehe! let the fun begin!!!!!
> 
> im looking 4ward to tomorrow, im babysitting my brand new nephew! while my sister and hubby just do a few jobs and nip out for a few bits! cant wait for snuggles and a lil walk round the park if its nice!
> 
> then on sunday im gunna take my other nephews st helens show at sherdley park to watch a monster truck thing lol! there gunna love it!! lol hope its sunny!!!
> soooo looking 4ward to a nice weekend! then back to work on monday to let my bosses know my surprise hehe!
> 
> well hope all u girlies have a good weekend! xxxx
> 
> im glad everything is goin well!!!!!!! insomnia? just to warn u i have suffered it since day one and nearly six months in it aint fun anymore! my pregnancy has been easy except the lack of sleep! i hope it doesnt last for u hun. keep chilling and feet up!!!!!!! xClick to expand...


Hiya, thanx hun, me sister had warned me about it as she had it wiv all 3 of her pregnancies! hehe! hope u and baby r ok hunny! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I suffered Insominia with my 1st pregnancy and i think its natures way of preparing u for lack of sleep for when baby arrives! haha xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

africaqueen said:


> I suffered Insominia with my 1st pregnancy and i think its natures way of preparing u for lack of sleep for when baby arrives! haha xxx

i think u get more sleep when baby is here! my best friend has a 10 week old and hes been sleeping 8 hours since he was 4 weeks! ive only got another 3 months to go so will keep plodding on! cant grumble really feeling baby move and kick maes up for it all. how u getting on? xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone doing? Hope ur all well x
Laura,sleeping any better hun? Have y gone back to work? X
Africa,blood test tomorrow?? Fx all will be ok x
Foxey,only 3 months left! how exiting! Bet u cant wait x

AFM - stims going well so far,feeling a little bit bloated today,I'm drinking lots of water to help avoid ohss. I'm back in for another scan 2moz! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Foxey- how are things going? x

Del- glad stimms going well and not long till EC now! x

Laura- How u feeling hun? x

Well ladies, check out my new ticker!! went today an had the repeat rubella test rather than tomorrow as i got let out of work early, so asked the nurse when can we have our appt with cons and she gave us a appt for 4th aug!! next wk!! haha. She said its most likely that we will have to start on my next cycle not this one, but it depends on how busy they are etc so she will see what cons says at appt. I am just sooo happy either way as this has been a loooong time coming! also what was lovely today, i bumped into Nat P who started this post at the HC and its the first time we have met altho we have been close online for 18mths! lol. She is a truly lovely brave lady and her hubby is lovely too. Was a fab morning all in all  xxx


----------



## Del xx

Brilliant news Africa! All systems go! Woopwoop! 
Xx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies how r we all



YEY!!!!!!!! brill news africa!!!! woop! not long at all! eeeeekkkk!



i went back to work on monday, YAWN!!! been soooooo tired lol! managed to sleep two nights on the run hehe! feeling great tho!


hope all u ladies are good, 
excited for all these upcomin appointments! woop! good luck girlies!! xxx


----------



## dakron67

hi ladies i dont kno if any of you can throw some light on this subject, brief history, i have 2 children who r 24yrs n 15 yrs, by violent x, which is y im no longer with him, been with the love of my life now for nearly 8 yrs, married 3.5. hubby doesn't have any children,i had been sterilized since last relationship, so we tried ivf in 2006 it failed, had reversal in sept 2007, 1st pregnant in april 08 then over the 22mths miscarried 5 times, been backwards n forward to liverpool womans, under mr sharma, mr farqueson, was refered to see a mr gazvani today, but ended up seeing i MR KINGSLAND he seemed really nice, almost immediatly said he'd put me on clomoid, no problems with that, but when i got home i googled him n to say the least i was shocked to see that there weren't any positive write ups about him, just bad ones going on about how he is sending couples abroad for illegal fertility treatment, has anybody anything good to say bout him, or are we gona have to kiss goodbye to our dreams to having a baby, sorry to go on....thank you for reading this....love donna xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Donna,
Mr Kingsland is like god at the hewitt centre! lol. He has had so much success an is the clinical director but obviously bad news travels fast an is more exciting than good news. Mr K is a lovely straight talking man who has made it possible for hundreds of childless women to have babies, so i think the guy is fab and cnt wait to start my cycle of IVF under his team. It is also not illegal to have sex selection in Cyprus, this is why if couples ask Mr K about this he gives them the relevant info. He was actually guest speaker at our meeting and he talked openly about the stories in the news and he can laugh at himself but overall he is a very nice man who puts you at ease.
xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is great news africaqueen. Are you on the short protocol?

I will be starting on my next cycle too, I need to ring up to order my meds so will be injecting sometime in sept. For all the ladies who have been through this do the drugs drain you? I'm a lecturer at uclan and mid September is when students come back and things get really busy and stressful around that time. it's draining at the best of times I'm worried the injections will make it worse.


----------



## Del xx

Hi lovely ladies! Everyone ok? Africa,Laura?X
Just a quick post. All went well with my scan today! I have some nice follies developing! Starting my second lot of injections tomorrow morning to stop me from ovulating early! Back in on monday and egg collection Thursday/Friday!! 

Babydust,glad to hear that u will be starting soon. I did the long protocol the first time but they changed it to short this time round. The injections do make u feel tired as the weeks go on but I'm sure u will be fine,I'm a teacher and i worked right up to egg collection and then took some time off during the 2 week wait. Do u know which protocol your on? Xx


----------



## laura25

awwww thats brill news del! hope the follies keep growin hehe! awwww its goin sooo quick for u now! good luck hunny! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Del xx said:


> Babydust,glad to hear that u will be starting soon. I did the long protocol the first time but they changed it to short this time round. The injections do make u feel tired as the weeks go on but I'm sure u will be fine,I'm a teacher and i worked right up to egg collection and then took some time off during the 2 week wait. Do u know which protocol your on? Xx

That is great news, things seem to be moving fast for you. Grow follies grow! Make sure you drink lots of water to help them grow. 

Iv been told I will be on the long protocol this time. I'm glad I'll be able to work right up until egg collection. I will be taking time off during my 2ww. I am not risking any work related stress.


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Del- That is fab news! u will soon be PUPO! x

Babydust- I will probs be starting injections in sep too so we probs go through it together  cant wait! dont know what protocol yet till appt next wk but would imagine it will be long as its my 1st cycle and its pretty standard for 1st cycles x

Laura- How is our newest preggo lady feeling? hehe x

Foxey- How are things with u? x

Hi to Polly, Caz, Melbram, Jane and the gang xxx

Only 8 days till our joint consultant appt now! sooo excited! glad iv got a busy wk planned! 2 more days in work an then off for 9 days! yaaay xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls.
> 
> Del- That is fab news! u will soon be PUPO! x
> 
> Babydust- I will probs be starting injections in sep too so we probs go through it together  cant wait! dont know what protocol yet till appt next wk but would imagine it will be long as its my 1st cycle and its pretty standard for 1st cycles x
> 
> Laura- How is our newest preggo lady feeling? hehe x
> 
> Foxey- How are things with u? x
> 
> Hi to Polly, Caz, Melbram, Jane and the gang xxx
> 
> Only 8 days till our joint consultant appt now! sooo excited! glad iv got a busy wk planned! 2 more days in work an then off for 9 days! yaaay xxx

hey hun, im good thanx hunny hehe! wow 8 days! thats brill!, off work nxt week! cant wait!! u doin ewt nice on ur days off hunny? xxx


----------



## Del xx

BabydustxXx said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Babydust,glad to hear that u will be starting soon. I did the long protocol the first time but they changed it to short this time round. The injections do make u feel tired as the weeks go on but I'm sure u will be fine,I'm a teacher and i worked right up to egg collection and then took some time off during the 2 week wait. Do u know which protocol your on? Xx
> 
> That is great news, things seem to be moving fast for you. Grow follies grow! Make sure you drink lots of water to help them grow.
> 
> Iv been told I will be on the long protocol this time. I'm glad I'll be able to work right up until egg collection. I will be taking time off during my 2ww. I am not risking any work related stress.Click to expand...

U will need some time off in the run up to egg collection for scans babydust. I had to take half days or sometimes a whole day depending on the time of the scan because I live so far away. Scans can also be at very short notice when they are monitoring the growth of your follies. I had to tell them at work that i was having treatment,they were very understanding. Hope this helps u plan ahead a little Xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Good luck del another bfp soon enough, yes my pregnany is going really quick. 

africa im good thank u and baby is doing well, im six months today cant believe it.
september will soon be here, well be in august next week. 

laura hows it going? u gone back to work? i had the first 13 weeks off after my positive test and also had the treatment off from egg collection! ive also been off this last 6 weeks due to my insomnia. all in all ive worked 6 out of 26 weeks so far but my work havn't been to helpful with me at work so being on the sick is best for me and them. i need to be back by 32 weeks tho otherwise they can force me on maternity. bare all this in mind and take some time off! work cant touch u when ur pregnant and u need to take it easy especially the first 12 weeks. i wasnt risking anything after what we'd been thru. 

hope everyone else is good and gets their bfp's soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

[QUOTE

U will need some time off in the run up to egg collection for scans babydust. I had to take half days or sometimes a whole day depending on the time of the scan because I live so far away. Scans can also be at very short notice when they are monitoring the growth of your follies. I had to tell them at work that i was having treatment,they were very understanding. Hope this helps u plan ahead a little Xx[/QUOTE]

thanks for this Del it really helps. I'm extremely organised and have to plan everything in advance. Im driving DH nuts because I'm not in control of this treatment and I can't plan it.

Africaqueen - that is great news, I'm really nervous about starting the treatment, like you its my 1st cycle. It's reassuring to know I'll have a 
IVF/ICSI buddy :)


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> Good luck del another bfp soon enough, yes my pregnany is going really quick.
> 
> africa im good thank u and baby is doing well, im six months today cant believe it.
> september will soon be here, well be in august next week.
> 
> laura hows it going? u gone back to work? i had the first 13 weeks off after my positive test and also had the treatment off from egg collection! ive also been off this last 6 weeks due to my insomnia. all in all ive worked 6 out of 26 weeks so far but my work havn't been to helpful with me at work so being on the sick is best for me and them. i need to be back by 32 weeks tho otherwise they can force me on maternity. bare all this in mind and take some time off! work cant touch u when ur pregnant and u need to take it easy especially the first 12 weeks. i wasnt risking anything after what we'd been thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is good and gets their bfp's soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


hi hunny

glad to see u have had some time off hun and lots of rest! im back at work now on very light duties so im not riskin anything either! im off nxt week on holiday which im soooooo looking 4ward to, its actually not to bad in work coz it takes my mind off worrying! but im realy exhausted with 7.30 starts and 5.15 finishes! im sooooo tired when i get home. We realy need the money now so aslong as i continue with my very light duties im hoping il be ok! im taking it easy just cant be doin wiv early mornin starts at the mo as ive just started sleepin thru apart from a few trips to the loo thru the night hehe! glad ur good hun! xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

how r we all?

its friday tomoz! yey!!!!!!!!


im off out for tea wiv the girls from work tomoz, quite looking 4ward to it but will probably be falling asleep by 8pm lol! sooooo looking 4ward to having nxt week off! yey i can have lie in's hehe!!!!!!

hope all u lovely girlies have a fab weekend!!!!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad ur ok Laura  the tiredness gets worse! lol. I only got to 7wks but i was exhausted by then so can only imagine as time goes on how tiring it all is. Have fun tomorrow hun  I am off to see a few strippers, singer an drag queen with the girls frm work so cant wait! should b a good laugh xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies thank god it's Friday. Roll on the weekend, it's my last full day of working until september now. Iv booked off half days during ramadan so I can sleep the days away. Really not looking forward to the long days. 

Just a quick question - I'm due to start treatment mid sept so looking at EC in October, IF I get a BFP am I ok to travel abroad in dec or is that too soon? I would love to go away in dec as that will be the only time I will be able to fit a hol in IF I get a BFP.


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! How's everyone doing?
Well deserved week off coming up for a few of u! Woop woop!
Africa,sound like u an eventful night planned with the girls! x
Laura,enjoy tonight hun,hope u won't feel 2 tired.x 
Babydust,can't help u with that one sorry hun. Not sure if i would fly in the early stages.

I'm not feeling too good today,very tired and bloated,I've not even changed out of my pjs! Im very emotional and crying for no reason! I guess It's my hormones! xx 

Jane,melbram,babies,Polly hope u r well? x


----------



## dakron67

africanqueen, thank you ever-so-much for the reply, it's has put my mind at rest, all we have to do is wait for our appointment at the hewitt centre n start on our 1st round of clomoid, thanx again hun. although we never now we may have news earlier, af is 3 days late but got 2 bfn so dont know were i am at the mo..love donna xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> foxeydevil2 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck del another bfp soon enough, yes my pregnany is going really quick.
> 
> africa im good thank u and baby is doing well, im six months today cant believe it.
> september will soon be here, well be in august next week.
> 
> laura hows it going? u gone back to work? i had the first 13 weeks off after my positive test and also had the treatment off from egg collection! ive also been off this last 6 weeks due to my insomnia. all in all ive worked 6 out of 26 weeks so far but my work havn't been to helpful with me at work so being on the sick is best for me and them. i need to be back by 32 weeks tho otherwise they can force me on maternity. bare all this in mind and take some time off! work cant touch u when ur pregnant and u need to take it easy especially the first 12 weeks. i wasnt risking anything after what we'd been thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is good and gets their bfp's soon xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> hi hunny
> 
> glad to see u have had some time off hun and lots of rest! im back at work now on very light duties so im not riskin anything either! im off nxt week on holiday which im soooooo looking 4ward to, its actually not to bad in work coz it takes my mind off worrying! but im realy exhausted with 7.30 starts and 5.15 finishes! im sooooo tired when i get home. We realy need the money now so aslong as i continue with my very light duties im hoping il be ok! im taking it easy just cant be doin wiv early mornin starts at the mo as ive just started sleepin thru apart from a few trips to the loo thru the night hehe! glad ur good hun! xxxClick to expand...

as long as your taking it easy hun! im lucky i get full sick pay for 12 months, guess if i didnt then id have been at work as we to need the pennines. glad youve started sleeping beta, i was peeing constantly until 21/22 weeks as the baby stayed in my pelvis until then. whens ur scan? x


----------



## foxeydevil2

BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies thank god it's Friday. Roll on the weekend, it's my last full day of working until september now. Iv booked off half days during ramadan so I can sleep the days away. Really not looking forward to the long days.
> 
> Just a quick question - I'm due to start treatment mid sept so looking at EC in October, IF I get a BFP am I ok to travel abroad in dec or is that too soon? I would love to go away in dec as that will be the only time I will be able to fit a hol in IF I get a BFP.

hi hun, i got my bfp in feb but in all honesty waited till id cleared 12 weeks then flew to spain end of may after i knew everything was ok with baby. u can fly but depends on if u feel comfortable, also id keep it short haul x


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

hope u girlies r ok!!!

had to ring the HC today because since ive found out i was preggo ive not mentioned it but ive been keeping an eye on my mild ohss which i had when i was on menopur and its still there now! a uncomfortable pain on both sides! they did mention to me preggo hormone can make it worse and it takes longer to go away when u r preggo! ive had no bleeding or anything else just abit of discomfort am sooooo worried tho! i just want a scan soooo badly just to check lil cashew is ok!!!!!! its drivin me mad!!! ive gotta ring back on monday to let them no how i am! 

hope u all have a lovely wkend!! xxx


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> hi girlies,
> 
> hope u girlies r ok!!!
> 
> had to ring the HC today because since ive found out i was preggo ive not mentioned it but ive been keeping an eye on my mild ohss which i had when i was on menopur and its still there now! a uncomfortable pain on both sides! they did mention to me preggo hormone can make it worse and it takes longer to go away when u r preggo! ive had no bleeding or anything else just abit of discomfort am sooooo worried tho! i just want a scan soooo badly just to check lil cashew is ok!!!!!! its drivin me mad!!! ive gotta ring back on monday to let them no how i am!
> 
> hope u all have a lovely wkend!! xxx

Hope ur not too uncomfortable hun,try not to worry about it! They might call u in on monday if your no better and u might get to see the little one if they scan,how exiting! I'm sure that little babs is doing just fine. Take it easy xx


----------



## laura25

thanks Del! hehe that cheered me up hehe! ive been chillaxin all day annd drank loads of water which has helped loads!!!! feel abit better now! im just gunna ring on monday and see what they say! hope i do have a scan hehe! if not i only have to wait till the 9th aug hehe! hope ur havin a good wkend hunny xxx


----------



## Del xx

Glad that ur feeling a little better hun! Keep drinking lots of water. I'm having a nice weekend thanks,going out for Sunday dinner with the family later. I'm at the hewitt tomorrow morning,I'm hoping that the scan will show that I'm ready for the trigger shot!! Aaaaaaa! Still feeling bloated and having some twinges! Xx 

Hi to everyone else,hope ur all ok? xx


----------



## laura25

awww good luck hunny! hope all ur follies are ready and waiting! woop! have a nice sunday dinner mmmmm i cud eat one of them now lol! im all for savoury stuff apart from y banana milkshake hehe! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Laura- Hope all is ok with the OHSS and u get plenty of rest and lots of fluids x

Del- Good luck for scan tomorrow and hope u can have trigger shot asap x

Foxey- Glad all is well with u and would love to see scan pic if u knw how to do it yet? haha x

Babydust- Ramadan Kareem for tomorrow and it looks like we will be starting around same time! its our anniversary in dec and we wanted to go abroad but not gonna risk it if the treatment works so going to have a wkend away in this country. x

Hi to Polly, Melbram, Babies, Caz and all the gang anf hope ur all enjoying wkend!

The stripper was bloody fab! lol. He did take EVERYTHING off an my word there was some graphic pics on my camera that dh looked at!! hahaha. Good laugh tho.
We are going to see mm parents later and then im doing a roast dinner for us. Having a lazy day apart from a walk along the beach later. 4 days till consultant appt!
cnt wait but nervous about test results etc as not got a clue on them apart from the rubella xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks everyone on your comments on whether I should fly or not. Iv decided if it is a BFP then I will be resting and putting my feet up at home. I am under strict orders from dh and sister. Iv just found out someone I know is getting married in India and I have been invited to the wedding so if it is bfn then I shall be on the next plane out of here.

Good luck for the scan tomoz del. Hope it all goes well for you. 

Laura seems like drinking water is the way forward with you. Have lots of rest too.

Africaqueen good luck for your consultation, fx crossed everything is ok and we can start our cycles around the same time. Whoop!!!


----------



## Jane22

Evening ladies - hope you have all been enjoying the fab weather this weekend? Just a shame that it's Monday again in one more sleep...

AF is due at any moment, so as soon as she appears I'll be on the phone to HC to see if we are starting this cycle or next! Very impatient - never wanted to come on so much!

Del - good luck tomorrow, hope all goes to plan.

Babydust - I'm in the same dilemma regarding travelling and holidays - we can only really go away Dec/Jan, so the location is entirely dependent on this treatment. Hate not knowing, I would normally have it all sorted by now!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Jane, Not long for u now then! bet u are so excited xxx


----------



## Jane22

Well girls.....AF came this morning and I rang up HC straight away.

Am booked in for this cycle!

Will start injections on the 23rd, and have my 'needle appointment' on that day. Really quite nervous now about pumping my body full of drugs and how I might react.

Has anyone had acupuncture before/after EC? Am really considering it.

Hope everyone else is doing good today xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,everyone ok?
Super news Jane,won't be long for u now. I'm having accupuncture this time round hun,find it relaxing,not having any sessions after embryo transfer though,will have my last session the night before transfer. It's also very expensive at £37 per session. Not sure if It's doing any good but i'm willing to try anything! X

Laura,how ru feeling today hun? Did u get through to the nurses this morning? x 

Africa,count down to your appointment now hun! X 

Well I had the scan this morning,they are very happy with me,I had some lovely sized follies! I'm having my trigger shot at 8pm tonight! I'm going in for egg collection at 7.30 Wednesday morning!! It's going to be a very early start for us! Can't belive that it's come round so quick. I really really hope that it will be third time lucky for us! Xx


----------



## Jane22

Del xx said:


> Hi girls,everyone ok?
> Super news Jane,won't be long for u now. I'm having accupuncture this time round hun,find it relaxing,not having any sessions after embryo transfer though,will have my last session the night before transfer. It also very expensive at £37 per session. Not sut if It's doing any good but i'm willing to try anything! X
> 
> Laura,how ru feeling today hun? Did i get through to the nurses this morning? x
> 
> Africa,count down to your appointment now hun! X
> 
> Well I had the scan this morning,they are very happy with me,I had some lovely sized follies! I'm having my trigger shot at 8pm tonight! I'm going in for egg collection at 7.30 Wednesday morning!! It's going to be a very early start for us! Can't belive that it's come round so quick. I really really hope that it will be third time lucky for us! Xx


Thanks Del - when did you book in for them, cos surely you dont know the date of EC etc until pretty close to the time? Good luck for Weds!! xx


----------



## Del xx

Jane22 said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,everyone ok?
> Super news Jane,won't be long for u now. I'm having accupuncture this time round hun,find it relaxing,not having any sessions after embryo transfer though,will have my last session the night before transfer. It also very expensive at £37 per session. Not sut if It's doing any good but i'm willing to try anything! X
> 
> Laura,how ru feeling today hun? Did i get through to the nurses this morning? x
> 
> Africa,count down to your appointment now hun! X
> 
> Well I had the scan this morning,they are very happy with me,I had some lovely sized follies! I'm having my trigger shot at 8pm tonight! I'm going in for egg collection at 7.30 Wednesday morning!! It's going to be a very early start for us! Can't belive that it's come round so quick. I really really hope that it will be third time lucky for us! Xx
> 
> 
> Thanks Del - when did you book in for them, cos surely you dont know the date of EC etc until pretty close to the time? Good luck for Weds!! xxClick to expand...

I've been having regular sessions scince May Jane,have increased them to 2 session a week for the past 2 weeks as I pretty much new the time scale with the short protocol. I have mine at a local clinic. Xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Girls

hope everyone is ok, not been on for a while. Been to LWH this morning for my first hormone blood test so got another 2 weeks to wait until next blood test and then more waiting for follow up appointment.
The nurse made a right mess of my arm taking the blood this morning but it will be ok in couple days.

Good luck to eberyone who has things going on, maybe it will be me one day.xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- Fab news on getting a start date! yaaay x

Del- Ooh EC on wed! this cycle has flown by hasnt it?! x

Polly- Nice to see u back hun. Good luck with bloods x

Laura- How is our newest preggo addition? lol x

Hi to everyone else x

I had a lovely day in manchester today with Nat P who started this thread and she is such a inspiration to us all. She has gone through IVF twice, had 2 angel babies at 6mths pregnant and still gives me support for my forthcoming treatment. She truly is a brave an wonderful lady and im proud to call her a friend  xxx


----------



## laura25

awwww sarah! thats such a lovely msg u just made me cry!!! xxx good luck hunny, not long for u now eeeeeekkkk xxx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls,everyone ok?
> Super news Jane,won't be long for u now. I'm having accupuncture this time round hun,find it relaxing,not having any sessions after embryo transfer though,will have my last session the night before transfer. It's also very expensive at £37 per session. Not sure if It's doing any good but i'm willing to try anything! X
> 
> Laura,how ru feeling today hun? Did u get through to the nurses this morning? x
> 
> Africa,count down to your appointment now hun! X
> 
> Well I had the scan this morning,they are very happy with me,I had some lovely sized follies! I'm having my trigger shot at 8pm tonight! I'm going in for egg collection at 7.30 Wednesday morning!! It's going to be a very early start for us! Can't belive that it's come round so quick. I really really hope that it will be third time lucky for us! Xx


hi hunny, yeah got thru to the nursing station after 2 hours of tryin!!!! they never answer the phone! the nurse said shes gunna speak to Dr Russel tomoz and let me know as i might have to go in for a early scan! which i realy hope so coz itl put my mind at rest, yey sooooo glad u have some lovely follies hun!!! yipeee cant wait for u to have ur EC and transfer! woooop bring on the BFP! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yep Laura i am sooo excited! 

Off to bed now so nite nite and chat tomorrow xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing today? 
Laura,how r u feeling hun? Pain still there? Did u have a 3 or 5 day transfer this time? Don't think i'll be able to have a 5 day as it falls on a Sunday! x 
Africa,Nat sounds like a wonderfully strong lady x

I'm not up to much today just relaxing! Xx


----------



## laura25

sounds good hun, im off on hols this week so im just having a lil tidy and clean of the house then chillaxin to hehe! im ok thanx feel a lil sick but apart from that im good! i had a 5 day transfer like last time hun, had it on a saturday morning this time tho hehe! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Glad ur feeling better hun,take it easy. I'm just a little worried that i will have to make do with 3 day transfer or 4 if they decide on a sat morning transfer. Feeling a little nervous about the whole thing now,so scared that it will be yet another fail Xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Del xx said:


> Glad ur feeling better hun,take it easy. I'm just a little worried that i will have to make do with 3 day transfer or 4 if they decide on a sat morning transfer. Feeling a little nervous about the whole thing now,so scared that it will be yet another fail Xx

hi hun, just chill and take it easy, a four day transfer? when i had mine they told me they wouldnt do a 4 day transfer it had to be 3 or 5 day, as day number 4 is some kind of transition day for the blasto so they wouldnt put it back then. a friend of mine had a 18 day transfer last week, shes goin thru birmingham tho, her consultant said the chance of it sticking was more likely the longer they leave putting back. ive got my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## Del xx

Thanks foxey. Yes I also thought it was strange when they said that they would go back on Friday or Saturday. I will ask them tomorrow before they do the collection,didn't realise it was possible to leave them for more than 5 days! It's amazing what they can do! I will just have to go on their advice. Hope ur well hun,little babs will soon be here! xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Del xx said:


> Thanks foxey. Yes I also thought it was strange when they said that they would go back on Friday or Saturday. I will ask them tomorrow before they do the collection,didn't realise it was possible to leave them for more than 5 days! It's amazing what they can do! I will just have to go on their advice. Hope ur well hun,little babs will soon be here! xx

i didnt realise they did longer than 5 day either, maybe 5 day is liverpool woman's policy but you would think it was the same nationally. saying that the whole ivf thing is a postcode lottery. im good thanks black and blue inside from the little one but its all gonna be worth it. good luck tomorrow ill keep an eye out for your posts xxxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all well.

We had our appointment today and been put forward for ivf with icsi officially. The gyno consultant said he would pass the files onto the ivf team and they would take it from there. Do you just wait for your pie appointment to come through the post or do you have to chase them up?
The consultant did put the cat amongst the pigeons tho and said we had two options, icsi or to be ref to the andrologist as dh has moderate oligoasthenozoospermia and they could do more tests and maybe try clomid for dh and see if that helped. If they couldnt find anything that could be causing it then we would be ref for icsi. We were in two minds as obviously the possibility of them finding whats wrong with dh and fixing it so we could conceive naturally would be amazing but the chance that they could just say they cant do anything and to be back where we started is so risky. The process would take up to a year and who knows if funding or waiting lists for icsi will have changed then so i think its too risky and we opted for icsi now. Im still in two minds but think in the long run there is no guarantee they could find the cause of his sperm issues and where would we be then.

Hope its the right decision and icsi works for us and everyone else too. :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Del- I am sure u will be fine with whatever day transfer you have x

Babies- That is fab news! what will happen is, you will get some forms for u and dh to fill out and send back to the clinic with your name and address and date of birth on etc within a couple days and then a couple days later you will get your PIE invite as thats what happened with us  we had referral in early April and PIE was may 23rd so bit of a wait but depends on numbers etc. The ball will soon be rolling for you x

Hi to Laura, Foxey, Babydust, Polly, Melbram, Jane and Caz x

Well girls our appt is on thur so i thought id call HC today and ask matron about starting this cycle at a push as my mum is declining so fast and if there is a chance of me getting pregnant i would love for her to be able to hear our news... well the nurse spoke to matron and called me back and said deffo not this cycle as i would be cd13 on thur and they are booked solid this mth and they would most likely look at Oct cycle for starting drugs!! WTF?!! That means actual EC etc would be Nov!!
This is due to the fact they are so busy and all slots are booked in for next mth except 2 and they will get booked in with tomorrows couples who have the cons appts so we are missing out. I begged her to book us in before they go and she would not without us seeing cons first and by then too late so i have been crying all day.
Other women who went the PIE with us are probs starting soon and we got so delayed through the rubella thing and now they wont push us forward at all! i am so unhappy. If the cons says the same on thur, i am applying to manchester to see what their waiting time is, as i cannot wait any longer. I am going out of my mind here xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Africaqueen don't get too bogged down with what matron said, wait until tomorrow and see what doc says. It may be too late to go with this cycle but he may say ring back on your next cycle. Also the couples tomorrow may have a delay like you did and the slots may still be there. 

I know it's really upsetting and frustrating but be strong. It may not mean much to you but it is Ramadan I will be saying a little special prayer for you that you hear what you want tomorrow. I was told that if you really push the doc, get upset and demand things they tend to give in. 

This news has got me a little bit worried too, I was hoping to start with sept cycle but if it is full I'll have to wait too. :(

Good luck tomorrow and try not to worry until you have spoken to a doctor. (I know it is easier said than done)


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Thank you so much and altho i am not muslim, ramadan means a lot to me as my hubby is muslim and i spent a lot of time in north africa and find this mth very peaceful so thank u and i will keep calm and see what Dr says tomorrow. I hope we both get to start in Sep and we can be cycle buddies xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone doing today?
Africa,hope u get some sense when you have your cons,you never know they might squeez u un. I really do hope so,Xx

Laura,how's the week off going? xx 
Jane,any further thoughts about accupuncture? Xx
Hi to babies,babydust,melbram,Polly,cvaeh,foxey and everyone else that follows.

Well.....had my egg collection early this morning. Everything went well,they got 16 eggs which is less than last time,but still a lot!! I was hoping for less than that to be honest seeing as i was on a different protocol and on a much lower dose of stims. I've been told to drink lots of water to prevent ohss. They will ring me in the morning to let me know how many have fertalized. I'm feeling tender and in a little discomfort,have slept all afternoon xx


----------



## Jane22

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing ok?

Africaqueen - try not to get too ahead of yourself and stress yourself out. When we had our consultants appointment, they said that you can always ring up around day 15 to see if they have had any cancellations - so it must happen. Also, what's to say that one of these two couples they have 'reserved' a spot for, wont get pregnant naturally in the meantime - it could happen. Wait til tomorrow and see!

Del - I think I will have a go at acupuncture, what's another few needles...! Will do it at HC as will just be easier for me, so need to fish out the leaflet and give them a ring. Good luck for tomorrow too - you rest up!

I received a phonecall this morning from Pharmasure about delivery of my drugs!! Argh! They are coming to my work on Friday, although I wont be starting for another 2 weeks or so. 

What are the needles like? Are they proper syringes, or diabetic-type pens? xx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls,how's everyone doing today?
> Africa,hope u get some sense when you have your cons,you never know they might squeez u un. I really do hope so,Xx
> 
> Laura,how's the week off going? xx
> Jane,any further thoughts about accupuncture? Xx
> Hi to babies,babydust,melbram,Polly,cvaeh,foxey and everyone else that follows.
> 
> Well.....had my egg collection early this morning. Everything went well,they got 16 eggs which is less than last time,but still a lot!! I was hoping for less than that to be honest seeing as i was on a different protocol and on a much lower dose of stims. I've been told to drink lots of water to prevent ohss. They will ring me in the morning to let me know how many have fertalized. I'm feeling tender and in a little discomfort,have slept all afternoon xx


awww thats brill hun, u got just one less than me hehe this time round! hehe! u rest up and take it easy! bet ur excited bout finding out how many embies u have! will they ring you tomoz to let u know? fingerz crossed and grow embies grow!!! xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

how r we all! 

im enjoying my time off! morning sickness has kicked in this week lol but im not actually sick, just feel it near enuff all day hehe! oh well its well worth it! sooooo excited but nervous to about my scan nxt week! just hope everything is ok!

good luck to all ur upcoming appointments girlies! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi to everyone and lots of look for those with appointments and scans coming up.

Africa thanks so much for the info, will wait for the letter now, i am nervous about it all but if thats the only way to have a baby then it has to be done. I really hope they fit you in, my mum died in 2003 from cancer so i understand your desire to want her to be there when you have the bestest news, lets hope someone up there is looking out for us and we get our bfps soon.

Hugs to all


----------



## Del xx

laura25 said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,how's everyone doing today?
> Africa,hope u get some sense when you have your cons,you never know they might squeez u un. I really do hope so,Xx
> 
> Laura,how's the week off going? xx
> Jane,any further thoughts about accupuncture? Xx
> Hi to babies,babydust,melbram,Polly,cvaeh,foxey and everyone else that follows.
> 
> Well.....had my egg collection early this morning. Everything went well,they got 16 eggs which is less than last time,but still a lot!! I was hoping for less than that to be honest seeing as i was on a different protocol and on a much lower dose of stims. I've been told to drink lots of water to prevent ohss. They will ring me in the morning to let me know how many have fertalized. I'm feeling tender and in a little discomfort,have slept all afternoon xx
> 
> 
> awww thats brill hun, u got just one less than me hehe this time round! hehe! u rest up and take it easy! bet ur excited bout finding out how many embies u have! will they ring you tomoz to let u know? fingerz crossed and grow embies grow!!! xxxClick to expand...


Thanks Laura. Yes they will ring me in the morning! Aaaaaaa! I'll keep u posted! I'm keeping everything crossed! Not feeling too good tonight,in a lot of pain,have taken paracetamols. Not long till your scan now hun! Exiting stuff Xx


----------



## laura25

it made me feel crappy after EC! u just rest up hun and u should hopefully feel better in the mornin! awww im praying u get lots of lovely embies hunny! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Morning girls! Everyone ok? 
The embryologist phoned this morning,12 eggs were mature enough to be injected and 8 have fertilised. They will phone me saturday morning with an update,might go in saturday for transfer or monday. xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Jane22 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok?
> 
> Africaqueen - try not to get too ahead of yourself and stress yourself out. When we had our consultants appointment, they said that you can always ring up around day 15 to see if they have had any cancellations - so it must happen. Also, what's to say that one of these two couples they have 'reserved' a spot for, wont get pregnant naturally in the meantime - it could happen. Wait til tomorrow and see!
> 
> Del - I think I will have a go at acupuncture, what's another few needles...! Will do it at HC as will just be easier for me, so need to fish out the leaflet and give them a ring. Good luck for tomorrow too - you rest up!
> 
> I received a phonecall this morning from Pharmasure about delivery of my drugs!! Argh! They are coming to my work on Friday, although I wont be starting for another 2 weeks or so.
> 
> What are the needles like? Are they proper syringes, or diabetic-type pens? xx

hi there proper syringes hun, dont be alarmed when u c the size of the needles as there are two, the big ones are for mixing the little ones are for injecting x


----------



## foxeydevil2

Del xx said:


> Morning girls! Everyone ok?
> The embryologist phoned this morning,12 eggs were mature enough to be injected and 8 have fertilised. They will phone me saturday morning with an update,might go in saturday for transfer or monday. xx

did u enquire about a longer transfer? x


----------



## Del xx

foxeydevilwo2 said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! Everyone ok?
> The embryologist phoned this morning,12 eggs were mature enough to be injected and 8 have fertilised. They will phone me saturday morning with an update,might go in saturday for transfer or monday. xx
> 
> did u enquire about a longer transfer? xClick to expand...

They said that a 3 or 5 is standerd and that embryos have a better chance in their natural environment. Will look into longer transfer in more detail if this one fails. 
How are things with u? How many embryos did u get?? Xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Del xx said:


> foxeydevilwo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! Everyone ok?
> The embryologist phoned this morning,12 eggs were mature enough to be injected and 8 have fertilised. They will phone me saturday morning with an update,might go in saturday for transfer or monday. xx
> 
> did u enquire about a longer transfer? xClick to expand...
> 
> They said that a 3 or 5 is standerd and that embryos have a better chance in their natural environment. Will look into longer transfer in more detail if this one fails.
> How are things with u? How many embryos did u get?? XxClick to expand...

fingers crossed everything will be fine for you!!!! i got 14 eggs and they all fertilised, one put back and one frozen. im good thanks. good luck with the transfer x


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Morning girls! Everyone ok?
> The embryologist phoned this morning,12 eggs were mature enough to be injected and 8 have fertilised. They will phone me saturday morning with an update,might go in saturday for transfer or monday. xx


Awww thats brill hunny! good luck for ur transfer day! woop! grow embies grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is great news del. I really hope this is it for you. Fx and praying those embies grow good for you :)

How did it go today africaqueen. Been thinking about you.

Hey Laura how is our newest mum to be. Hope the yucky feeling of morning sickness is not too bad.

Jane / foxydevil those needles sound scary. Really not looking forward to becoming a pin cusion 

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Melbram

Hello Everyone just thought id do a quick post to say good luck to all of you with up and comming appointments 

Africaqueen - hope it went well today :thumbup: and hope you manage to get a sooner appointment!

Del - Great news for you - hope it all goes well and you will soon be geting a BFP:happydance:

Laura: Hope you are doing well and its all finally sinking in :cloud9:


Im still waiting patiently for my first appointment....:wacko:


----------



## laura25

Melbram said:


> Hello Everyone just thought id do a quick post to say good luck to all of you with up and comming appointments
> 
> Africaqueen - hope it went well today :thumbup: and hope you manage to get a sooner appointment!
> 
> Del - Great news for you - hope it all goes well and you will soon be geting a BFP:happydance:
> 
> Laura: Hope you are doing well and its all finally sinking in :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Im still waiting patiently for my first appointment....:wacko:


thanx hunny, yeah its sinking in now! but still cant believe it! hehe im still feeling abit yucky wiv nausea but apart fom that im all good hehe! hopw ur ok hun! xxx


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> That is great news del. I really hope this is it for you. Fx and praying those embies grow good for you :)
> 
> How did it go today africaqueen. Been thinking about you.
> 
> Hey Laura how is our newest mum to be. Hope the yucky feeling of morning sickness is not too bad.
> 
> Jane / foxydevil those needles sound scary. Really not looking forward to becoming a pin cusion
> 
> Hope everyone else is good.

hi hun, the yucky feeling is still there but hey ho hehe! its a good reason why ive got it! hope ur good hunny! dnt worry bout injections hun, there not that big and once uve done one or two u become expert and dnt feel um hehe! xxx


----------



## Melbram

laura25 said:


> Melbram said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone just thought id do a quick post to say good luck to all of you with up and comming appointments
> 
> Africaqueen - hope it went well today :thumbup: and hope you manage to get a sooner appointment!
> 
> Del - Great news for you - hope it all goes well and you will soon be geting a BFP:happydance:
> 
> Laura: Hope you are doing well and its all finally sinking in :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Im still waiting patiently for my first appointment....:wacko:
> 
> 
> thanx hunny, yeah its sinking in now! but still cant believe it! hehe im still feeling abit yucky wiv nausea but apart fom that im all good hehe! hopw ur ok hun! xxxClick to expand...

Im good thank you just wish things would speed up a bit! Im loving your picture!


----------



## laura25

hehe thanx! im always looking at that pic hehe! awwww i hope ur appointment comes quick hun! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- FAB news! get plenty of rest and good luck for phone call tomorrow x

Babies- I am so sorry you lost your mum. It is heartbreaking watching someone you love so much suffering, just want to share our joy with her before she passes away but to be honest the nurse said it could be a matter of weeks with my mum so doubtful. x

Laura- Glad your enjoying your time off hun x

Melbram- Have u had PIE yet? my memory shocking! sorry x

Jane- When do you start jabbing? x

Wow what a day for me! i am soooo overjoyed! when we got to the HC we were told we would be seeing a nurse which unsettled me, but she was lovely! she went through all our forms etc, weighed us both(both ok) and went through our results. My FSH was 8 which is apparantly fine for my age as anything under 10 is classed as ok? and dh's swimmers are A ok. lol. so we wont need ICSI and will be having IVF.
My next AF is due on the 19th and i am booked in for 9th sep for needles appt and to start DR!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.
Cannot believe it! we are both in shock that its actually happening at last!! so i have updated my ticker but that may change if af is late! lol.
I assume if af is late i will still have needles appt on the 9th sep and test on a orange or something? lol.
Also as i have had surgery for cervical pre cancerous cells, they are going to do a mock transfer during the time im on meds. I am sooo scared of it being agony like my HSG years ago as it was the insertion of a catheter that was agonising so they are going to see how the mock transfer goes and if its still horrific they are going to book me for a cervical dilation but i really hope i can bite my tongue and get through it as really dont want anymore delays but would also not want a painful transfer as it would reduce implantation of our embies.
Overall i am thrilled il be comparing notes with u ladies at last! ha xxx


----------



## Del xx

Woop woop Africa! So pleased that u will be getting started soon. I also had a mock run of transfer hun,I have a small womb and narrow tubes they needed to know what size tubes to use,I had a very bad experience with my Hsg but they were brilliant at liverpool! Xxx


----------



## laura25

yey! fantstic news sarah!!!!!!! realy made up for u! when i had my transfers first one was a lil uncomfortable becoz of the clamp but apart from that it didnt hurt at all think its becoz i was nervous and tense lol! 2nd one didnt bother me one bit! there realy quick! and careful hun, only takes about 15 mins or a lil over! ur in and out! awwww im realy made up for u! wooop! bring on the bfp!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Del xx said:


> Woop woop Africa! So pleased that u will be getting started soon. I also had a mock run of transfer hun,I have a small womb and narrow tubes they needed to know what size tubes to use,I had a very bad experience with my Hsg but they were brilliant at liverpool! Xxx

Thanks girls  im on cloud nine!:cloud9:

Del- Did u find transfer painful then? cos i have scar tissue on my cervix so very tight xxx

Laura- I am very happy hun an keep lookin at ur bfp pic thinking that could be me again soon!:happydance: xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Woop woop Africa! So pleased that u will be getting started soon. I also had a mock run of transfer hun,I have a small womb and narrow tubes they needed to know what size tubes to use,I had a very bad experience with my Hsg but they were brilliant at liverpool! Xxx
> 
> Thanks girls  im on cloud nine!:cloud9:
> 
> Del- Did u find transfer painful then? cos i have scar tissue on my cervix so very tight xxx
> 
> Laura- I am very happy hun an keep lookin at ur bfp pic thinking that could be me again soon!:happydance: xxxClick to expand...

 awwww glad ur happy hun!!! :happydance: yep it certainly could be u hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

When we were there the nurse insisted on 1 embryo being trans, but i asked was it a legal requirement and she said not yet so me an dh have insisted on 2 embyos being transferred, do they say this to everyone? xxx


----------



## Del xx

africaqueen said:


> Del xx said:
> 
> 
> Woop woop Africa! So pleased that u will be getting started soon. I also had a mock run of transfer hun,I have a small womb and narrow tubes they needed to know what size tubes to use,I had a very bad experience with my Hsg but they were brilliant at liverpool! Xxx
> 
> Thanks girls  im on cloud nine!:cloud9:
> 
> Del- Did u find transfer painful then? cos i have scar tissue on my cervix so very tight xxx
> 
> Laura- I am very happy hun an keep lookin at ur bfp pic thinking that could be me again soon!:happydance: xxxClick to expand...

No hun,not at all,a little uncomfortable mabey but it's over so quickly and ur soooooo exited about the whole thing that u block that uncomfortable feeling out. I always get emotional at transfer point!! Especially when u get to see them on screen just before they put them back! Xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope all are well.

Africa yay thats awesome news you are starting soon. :flower:

Laura your pic is beautiful, even dh said how strong the lines were :happydance:

Lots of luck for transfer Del

We are patiently waiting for our pie letter hopefully will get it soon so we know when its going to be and can do a new ticker.

Lots of luck for everyone else 

:flower:


----------



## Del xx

africaqueen said:


> When we were there the nurse insisted on 1 embryo being trans, but i asked was it a legal requirement and she said not yet so me an dh have insisted on 2 embyos being transferred, do they say this to everyone? xxx

I think that they prefer u to have 1 but ive always had 2! I'm going for 2 again this time if we are lucky enough to have 2 of good quality! xx.


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah we deffo are aswell! we would be blessed to have 1 baby but 2 would be a double and very welcome blessing  xxx


----------



## Del xx

Yes hun,that would be fantastic! Off 2 bed now,spk with u all 2moz Xx


----------



## africaqueen

me too hun. Nite nite xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Africaqueen

Glad your finally getting started. We saw a nurse at our consultation the first time and she just asked us about our thoughts on 1 or 2 embryos being put back. We didn't really know at the time so just said we would like to speak to the embryologist about it. We never got to transfer due to our zero fertilization so it was never mentioned again. When we had our follow up appointment with the chief embryologist he did say that he persumed that next cycle we would be wanting two put back. I am waiting for my period to come this cycle and then I can phone up on the first day of my next cycle to start so it'll probably be the end of September I start down regulating if they have space for me. I know you mentioned they were very busy at the moment did they say anymore about being busy today?

Hi to everyone else. I hope everyone is doing well.

Laura - Loved seeing your picture it gives me hope that it'll be me one day too xx


----------



## Jane22

africaqueen - YAY!! See - it was much better than you feared, and now you're only a couple of weeks behind me, which considering the delay you've had is pretty good going for you!

I start on the 23rd with the jabs! The drugs just got delivered to my work - dying to have a proper look through the box when i get home!

Hope you are all good today xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies hope ur well.

Africaqueen that is great news. I am so happy for you. All that worry about what the nurse said was all for nothing. You do find some that go on a power trip and just feel the need to make u feel like crap. I'm so glad you had a nice nurse this time and she told you everything you wanted to hear. I'm due my AF a week after you, if it comes on time!!! So we MIGHT just be cycle buddies if everything goes to plan for me and there no more delays. Fx. Hearing all the positive news on here makes me really excited about the whole process and then I remember the needles and whoosh I'm back down to earth and reality. 

Iv been told to eat lots of dates so AF comes early and with it being Ramadan there are plenty of them around. Hehehe. Make sure you nab some of your hubby.


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! How's everyone today?
There seems to be a lot going on! Very happy for those of you who are about to start treatment over the next few months. Woopwoop to drugs delivery jane! 

Loving the pic Laura! Hope if well hun Xx 
Ive not been too good today,very bloated and in some pain. These pressaries don't help! I really don't like them,prefered the injections! Feeling very nervous about tomorrow's phone call xx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- I think they are very busy but from what i gathered it all depends on when cd1 is and how busy they are 23 days later. Good luck and hope you get to start soon too x

Jane- Have u had a nosey thru the drugs yet?? i cnt wait! never thought id be so excited to open a box of drugs and needles but they are our baby making tools so all good ;-) x

Babydust- Ramadan Kareem  i hope u start around the same time as me! i used to eat a lot of dates when i spent a lot of time in North Africa but my hubby does not have them really. Where are you from originally? x

Del- Good luck for tomorrows phone call! hope all is going well x

Laura- Hope your ok x

Foxey- Hi to u and bump  x

Well girls i have had a terrible day. My mum could barely breath today so we got GP out who suspected pneumonia and called ambulance and we have spent 7hrs in hospital with my mum. She had chest xray and not pneumonia thankfully but her chest is so bad that Dr thinks theres a strong chance of it developing due to her illness so they are keeping her in over the wkend and poss into next week. Dr says the prognosis is not good and he thinks my mum wont have very long with us.
I know this sounds odd but if she manages to regain enough strength i want her to come to a baby shop with me and pick a few outfits an a few teddies etc so i can tell our future children that their lovely nan picked it out for them. xxx


----------



## Del xx

Oooh Africa,so sorry to hear that things are not good with your mum,must be so hard. I think that choosing a few things together is a lovley idea. Be strong hun,sending u a huge hug Xxxxx


----------



## laura25

awwww sarah! that made me cry! sooooo hopeshes ok hunny! il pray she that she feels abit better hun!!!! awwww thats such a nice idea for u2 to go shopping and pick some baby stuff! awwww it realy is! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Aww africaqueen I'm really sorry to hear about ur mum and the idea of taking her baby shopping is a lovely idea.


----------



## cvaeh

Africaqueen - So sorry to hear that. Take care xx


----------



## Jane22

Africaqueen - that's a lovely idea, or even if she can't make it out and about why not go online with her and pick some things out like that?

Opened my drugs box last night, everything present and correct. Do you get told your dosage when you have the injection lesson?

Does everyone start on CD23, or does it depend on the length of your cycle? I'm usually 27-28 days, but I have had 25 days before. Bit worried incase I have a 25 day-er this month and am starting too late. Anyone know?

Thanks girls xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls and Jane- That is a great idea! she may well not be fit enough to get to a shop but i can go on babies r us website or similar and ask her to pick a few outfits and toys  she had a terrible night last night as her oxygen went dangerously low so they had to get Dr in middle of the night to correct it and now she is stable as can be under the circs. We are off to see her soon and dh is home now so he is coming too xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah sorry to her about your mum hun praying she gets better x x x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! 
Just a quick msg,I've just got back from Liverpool! They've transfered 2 1st class lovely strong embryos! The others didn't look so good so probably wont have any frosties. The embryologist said that they are of much better quality than the other embryos they've transfered for me in the past. Fx ladies that we will be third time lucky! xx 

Africa,hope things are a little better with your mum by this afternoon xx


----------



## harvey

yaya aq on dates for ivf good luck huni xx


----------



## cvaeh

Jane22 - I sometimes have 25 day cycles so they started downregulating me on day 19. They told me they were going to do this at my joint consultation before I got my drugs. Did they not mention what day you would be starting then? I have irregular cycles and the month I started downregulating i ovulated late so asked them if I needed to start injecting a bit later. The nurse said it didn't matter they just didn't want people on the dr drugs longer than they had to be and would rather start a bit earlier in case period decided to come. Hope this helps. It maybe worth ringing them to check if your drug apporintment isn't until the day your due to start down regulating.


----------



## Melbram

Really sorry to hear about your mum Africaqueen hope she stays strong! x

Congrats Del fingers crossed for BFP!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Del- Ooh fab news! good luck for the 2ww and congrats on being pupo! did transfer hurt? x

Harvey- Thank u. How are u getting on? x

Well my mum has a tiny bit more colour to her this evening and is bossing nurse about with notes(she lost her speech 6mths ago) so altho terribly weak and still very ill i am hoping her sheer determinded nature will see her thru for a few more mths at least.
Inshallah xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad shes a bit better hun x x x


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls!
> Just a quick msg,I've just got back from Liverpool! They've transfered 2 1st class lovely strong embryos! The others didn't look so good so probably wont have any frosties. The embryologist said that they are of much better quality than the other embryos they've transfered for me in the past. Fx ladies that we will be third time lucky! xx
> 
> Africa,hope things are a little better with your mum by this afternoon xx


Aww del, this is fantastic news, are made up u had two put back, woop aww fx for a bfp wiv twinnies! Hehe xx good luck hun! Xx


----------



## Del xx

Thank u for the lovely messages girls. Here goes the 2ww! xx
Glad your mum is a little better Africa. Transfer didn't hurt hun,just a little uncomfortable at times xx


----------



## laura25

yep the lovely 2ww hehe! mine flew up2 test day this time! hope it goes quick hun! good luck xx


----------



## babies7777

Yay big congrats Del with the 2 embies, so excited for u :happydance: Did you have any problem with them when you wanted the 2 back in?

Glad your mum is doing a little better Africa.

Lots of luck for everyone else

:flower:


----------



## Del xx

Thank u babies. They were ok about it because of our situation,this was our 3rd transfer and also we are very limited on attempts because we are using my oh's frozen sperm that was stored before he had treatment for cancer about a year and a half ago and that supply is dwindling! The embryologist did say that if our circumstances where 'normal',and because I am only 29 and had good quality embryos this time round she would of stongly advice putting one back. But at the end of the day it's your choice hun,there is no legal document as yet saying that they only yransfer single embryos. If any of u want 2 transfered and have 2 good quality ready on the day then go for it! Don't take no for an answer! Xx


----------



## harvey

aq im glad ur mum is a little better huni xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is great news del, sit tight and I'll deffo be saying an extra special little prayer for you everyday in Ramadan, like I do for all the other ladies on here. (I'm sorry if I offend anyone, I don't want anyone thinking I'm forcing religion on them. I am really sorry if i have offended, that was not my intention.) 

Africaqueen glad ur mum is feeling a bit better

Hope all u other ladies are good :)


----------



## Del xx

BabydustxXx said:


> That is great news del, sit tight and I'll deffo be saying an extra special little prayer for you everyday in Ramadan, like I do for all the other ladies on here. (I'm sorry if I offend anyone, I don't want anyone thinking I'm forcing religion on them. I am really sorry if i have offended, that was not my intention.)
> 
> Africaqueen glad ur mum is feeling a bit better
> 
> Hope all u other ladies are good :)


Thank u so much babydust,I appreciate it Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Del- I fully agree with you. When we had our cons appt the other day and got start dates etc, the nurse told me i was having 1 embyro transferred... i said no i want 2 and she said well due to your age (im 30) and everything else, we would trans one... i asked was it a legal requirement and she said not as yet so i said - well we want 2 embryos transferred even if we get to blast stage so she said ok and wrote on notes that she strongly advised against it and that we have gone against advice to cover herself and that it is still to be discussed at the time. I said ok but end of discussion as far as we are concerned! lol. Me and DH have talked about it at lengths and our decision is made and thats that really. We have lots of friends with twins or pregnant with twins and my cousin had twins and MIL is a twin so we are not going into this blindly but i understand why they advise one as there are more risks with twins xxx


----------



## harvey

if i cud hav 2 i wud too hun,, but my clinic said id only be able to have 1 as il be 23 when i strt treatment
xx


----------



## laura25

hey girlies,

u all had a nice weekend!

back to work for me tomoz, booooo! could of done wiv another week off hehe! i have my 7 week scan on tuesday morn, sooooo excited!!! :)

good luck to all the girlies wiv upcoming treatment or appointments! wish u all lots of luck and babydust! xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

i didnt get a choice either! we got told we could only have one put back, annoys me as its my body and i paid for it so i should have been able to choose. luckily the one stuck but as much as there is more risk with twins, u also have double the chance of at least one sticking. must be really hard for these nurses who can concieve naturally to tell us whats best for us and how we should be grateful, bugs the hell out of me. sore subject as u can tell. im lucky i know that but i should have had the choice!!!!. 

hi to everyone hope your well laura, africa sorry to hear about ur mum but great news on the treatment. seems we could have alot more bfp's on here by christmas . 
Im 28 weeks pregnant today, hit the third trimester god its flying by, bean will be here before i know it. xxxxx

p.s africa ive finally got my scan pic on if u check out my profile. that was 20 weeks x


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> hey girlies,
> 
> u all had a nice weekend!
> 
> Back to work for me tomoz, booooo! Could of done wiv another week off hehe! I have my 7 week scan on tuesday morn, sooooo excited!!! :)
> 
> good luck to all the girlies wiv upcoming treatment or appointments! Wish u all lots of luck and babydust! Xxx

good luck for tuesday  x


----------



## harvey

does nayone no wot blood tests u need to have dun bfore strtin ivf x


----------



## foxeydevil2

harvey said:


> does nayone no wot blood tests u need to have dun bfore strtin ivf x

I had one full blood test done, test for various things including h.i.v, any other std's and other illnesses that could affect ivf. Just making sure ur healthy enough to proceed and havent got anything u can pass on to the baby. They make sure all ur immunisations are up to date, i re needed my mmr jab, as i didnt have anything rubella vaccination in my system x


----------



## harvey

i no im one of the unlucky ppl who arent immune against hepc cos i have to have it dun for work and it always come bak that im not immune!! but i had a blood test dun and i dnt have it lol x


----------



## foxeydevil2

harvey said:


> i no im one of the unlucky ppl who arent immune against hepc cos i have to have it dun for work and it always come bak that im not immune!! but i had a blood test dun and i dnt have it lol x

you having to pay for ur treatment as well? x


----------



## harvey

no i shud be nhs funded,, iv gotta go c my fs end of the month and hes gunna refer me and c if the clinic will accept me early to do all the tests etc so wen its my turn we r ready to go xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,how's everyone toningt? 
Africa,how's your mum doing? xx
Laura,booo to work! But you've got Tues to look forward too! Iypiiiii! Exiting xx

Any one with tips for me with this 2ww? I know that this is my third attempt but I'm still finding it hard! Have taken it very easy yesterday and today and have been drinking loads of water. How much house work and so on should i do tomorrow or should i still just take it easy and do as little as poss?? Xx


----------



## babies7777

I really hope this cycle works for u del u def both deserve it.

Lots of sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:flower:




Del xx said:


> Thank u babies. They were ok about it because of our situation,this was our 3rd transfer and also we are very limited on attempts because we are using my oh's frozen sperm that was stored before he had treatment for cancer about a year and a half ago and that supply is dwindling! The embryologist did say that if our circumstances where 'normal',and because I am only 29 and had good quality embryos this time round she would of stongly advice putting one back. But at the end of the day it's your choice hun,there is no legal document as yet saying that they only yransfer single embryos. If any of u want 2 transfered and have 2 good quality ready on the day then go for it! Don't take no for an answer! Xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies,how's everyone toningt?
> Africa,how's your mum doing? xx
> Laura,booo to work! But you've got Tues to look forward too! Iypiiiii! Exiting xx
> 
> Any one with tips for me with this 2ww? I know that this is my third attempt but I'm still finding it hard! Have taken it very easy yesterday and today and have been drinking loads of water. How much house work and so on should i do tomorrow or should i still just take it easy and do as little as poss?? Xx

Take it easy and do nothing!!!!!! let that embie get snug!!!!! x


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies,how's everyone toningt?
> Africa,how's your mum doing? xx
> Laura,booo to work! But you've got Tues to look forward too! Iypiiiii! Exiting xx
> 
> Any one with tips for me with this 2ww? I know that this is my third attempt but I'm still finding it hard! Have taken it very easy yesterday and today and have been drinking loads of water. How much house work and so on should i do tomorrow or should i still just take it easy and do as little as poss?? Xx

you take it easy hunny! :hugs: sending u lots of babydust!!! yey hope ur the nxt BFP hun!!! fingerz crossed!!! xxx


----------



## Jane22

Good luck Del! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx

My friend at work had a baby today, made up for her, but sad for me :-(( Really need this to work!
Rang HC this morning to ask about what day to start DR on if I have a shorter cycle this month (currently booked in for D23). The nurse advised that as long as my period hasnt started by day 23, which I wont have, then I'm ok. 
I asked about taking Royal Jelly too, I bought some after you mentioned it Laura. She said just to take Folic acid, which is fine with me, cos although the Royal Jelly cost £28 a jar, I think it was giving me a funny tummy!!

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

laura good luck at the scan tomorrow hun x x x


----------



## Del xx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow laura! I bet u won't be able to sleep tonight for been sooooo exited! Let us know how it went xx


----------



## laura25

thanx ladies, ur right del i cant sleep haha! eeeeeeekkkkk! xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

good luck tomoz laura! bet u cant wait xx


----------



## babies7777

Lots of luck for the scan Laura, cant wait to see pics

:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

sarah sorry about your mum hun rip to your mum x x x


----------



## laura25

sarah- sooooo sorry hun, hope ur ok!!! thinking of u and ur family at this sad time! sending hugs (((((()))))))) xxxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, had my 7 week scan today! sooooooo happy! was very emotional when we heard the heartbeat! i was crying my eyes out hehe! dr russel gave us 4 free pics! soooo made up! :) very happy girly!

hope ur all good! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Sarah,i'm so sorry to hear about your loss hun, thinking of u xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope ur ok? 
Laura,fab news hun, glad that all is well,made up for u! I bet u were emotional! Xx

Been glued to the tv today,can't belive what's going on in London and other areas, disgusting and senseless!! Xx


----------



## babies7777

So sorry about your mum lots of :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

So happy for you Laura :happydance: excited to see your scan pics 

:flower:



laura25 said:


> hi girlies, had my 7 week scan today! sooooooo happy! was very emotional when we heard the heartbeat! i was crying my eyes out hehe! dr russel gave us 4 free pics! soooo made up! :) very happy girly!
> 
> hope ur all good! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw laura glad all is ok awww put a pic on her hun x x x


----------



## laura25

will do hun when i figure out how to again lol! xx


----------



## Jane22

Congratulations Laura - must be the BEST feeling!

Sarah - so sorry to read bad news. How are you? xx


----------



## Del xx

Awwwww Laura! How lovely! When's your next scan? xx


----------



## babies7777

aww that scan pic is so cute, so excited for u :happydance:




laura25 said:


> will do hun when i figure out how to again lol! xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw laura the scan is lovely little peanut aww x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

congrats laura, bet ur well chuffed! take it easy now and just get past that 12 weeks x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone doing today? 
I've had my feet up all day! It's been like a winters day here,wind and rain since first thing! Grrrrrr! xx


----------



## Del xx

Africa,thinking of u hun Xx


----------



## Melbram

Finaly had my first appointment letter through today :happydance:

What should i expect at this appointment - its first consultation appointment?


----------



## Del xx

Melbram said:


> Finaly had my first appointment letter through today :happydance:
> 
> What should i expect at this appointment - its first consultation appointment?

Hi Melbram,good news about the appointment. I think that our first app was with a nurse to go through all the paper work and then we were given a date to come back to see Dr Lewis Jones. X


----------



## Melbram

thanks for that Del i had another letter today to say ill be having an ultrasound examination that day too


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

We got out pie letter this morning, so excited, :happydance:
Can anyone tell me what happens after the pie and how long you waited etc to get started?

Hugs to all

:flower:


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! Hope everyone is well? It's been very quiet on here! 
Laura,how are things with u hun? hope all is wellXx
Africa,sending u hugs xx
Babies,u will get all your paper work at the pie,and then as I was telling Melbram I think u take everything with u to the first appointment a good few weeks down the line. We had our pie in may 2010 and I started my first round in Sept '10 x 

Wel girls im really struggling with this 2ww! Half way there now. I've had some bad cramping last night and today hope it doesnt mean that the witch is on her way. Xx


----------



## Melbram

Great news Babies7777

Everything crossed it will be a BFP for your Del!


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Del and Melbram

Hope ur embie is just snuggling in safe :flower:

I'm hoping as we have already been with the gyno depart at lwh and had all tests, us, sa, etc at lwh that may speed it up, fingers crossed.

Lots of luck and hugs to all.


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi girls! Hope everyone is well? It's been very quiet on here!
> Laura,how are things with u hun? hope all is wellXx
> Africa,sending u hugs xx
> Babies,u will get all your paper work at the pie,and then as I was telling Melbram I think u take everything with u to the first appointment a good few weeks down the line. We had our pie in may 2010 and I started my first round in Sept '10 x
> 
> Wel girls im really struggling with this 2ww! Half way there now. I've had some bad cramping last night and today hope it doesnt mean that the witch is on her way. Xx


hi hun, your half way there now like u said hun! i had a few lil cramps during and just after my first week hun so hopefully its a good sign hun!!! got my FXXXXXXX and hope ur lil embie is nice and comfy!!!! sending u tonnes of babydust!!!!!!!!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## laura25

Hi girlies,

Hope ur all good!! i see theres some up coming appointments soon!!! woop exciting!!!
wishing u all lots of luck wiv them!!

im doing great, still have nausea all day and sometimes im abit sick on a night!! strange! :S and always sleepy but apart from that im good! i have another scan at 10 weeks! eeeek excited! on the 26th aug! soooo looking 4ward to it! im just taking it easy and chillaxin when i can hehe! xxx

hope all u girlies are good! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Laura - glad all is going well for u hun! 10 week scan will be another mile stone for u,I'm sure u can't wait. Take it easy hun xx

I'm not sure what to make of these cramps,I really do hope that it's just the little embies getting comfy! Hehe! Fx Xx


----------



## laura25

hiya Del, yeah dnt worry to much hunny! it could just be dat! keep positive FXXXXXX and tonnes of babydust! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies hope your all good.

Laura can't believe it's your 10 week soon, it just feels like yesterday you were telling us it was a BFP.

Del how are you feeling the little embies still causing pain while they snuggle in? Fx for a BFP for you

Nothing to report on my end, still waiting for AF not due for another week or so but could come at anytime really


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls! Everyone well?
I really think af is on it's way,so scared,can't deal with another fail. Still having a little cramping,very tired.
Laura,when did u test? Did u wait untill official test day? X


----------



## laura25

del- dnt give up hun! keep strong! i tested on test day hunny! i was determined not to do what i did last time! so i worked all the way thru my 2ww and took it easy, then booked a few days off before and after test day! xxx FX hunny! i also thought my AF was comin hun so dnt give up yet! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Thank u so much for your support laura. xx
I'll do my best to stay positive. Hope ur well hun and that the sicky feeling isn't too bad xx


----------



## laura25

del- ur welcome hunny thats wot im here for! u just keep positive hun! 
no my sicky feeling is managable and im just sick every now and again in the evening! hehe! but its worth it hehe! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Just a quick msg girls,looks like it's all over for us again,started spotting early this morning when I got up to go to the toilet. Totally devastated,have cried for hours,still crying. Can't believe it's another fail. Not sure where we go from here or how I'm going to cope. I know there is no point ringing them at liverpool because they will just tell me to test Friday morning and then ring back with the result. Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

I've been watching and reading this thread for some time.

Firstly Del - fx it's implantation bleed not your AF 

Bit about me. I'm 36 next month, hubby 39. Been trying for 15 mths without success. I have added complication of underactive thyroid but all my levels are good for past 9mths so great news. We've been referred to LWH Dr Kingsland too - I've now had two sets of blood and ultra sound plus other half had 2 SA plus he had ultrasound! Went yesterday and all tests clear for both of us. Next is scan with dye or something but I'm confuses cos nurse said I would be asleep but consultant yesterday said I would be awake? Anyone know??

Also been told I need to get my bmi down from 32 to under 30 by time I go back. So looked online to see how much that was and on my height it's 28kilos which is 2 stone in around a month!!!! Told me to basically have no carbs for 6 days on 7th eat some carbs and repeat - now I know that's not healthy but I'm not really sure what to do cos that's what they said. Anyone else had this experience?? 

I've been so upset today just crying on an off cos he's managed to knock my confidence and make me feel fat and ugly in one go! 

Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi All

Not posted on her for a while with one thing and another,

Del - lets hope its not AF fingers crossed for you fro Friday.

Mrs E45 - I had a dye scan/xray at my local hospital its called a hysterosalpingogram (probably spelt totally incorrectly). I was fully awake when i had mine done, they pass a small tube through your cervix and inject dye then take some xrays to check that tubes have no blockages and are ok. it was a little uncomfy but only like a period pain cramping.
Hope that helps Mrs E45

Hows things Laura??

xx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Just a quick msg girls,looks like it's all over for us again,started spotting early this morning when I got up to go to the toilet. Totally devastated,have cried for hours,still crying. Can't believe it's another fail. Not sure where we go from here or how I'm going to cope. I know there is no point ringing them at liverpool because they will just tell me to test Friday morning and then ring back with the result. Xxx


Del-r u sure its not implantation spotting luv? im soooo sorry uve been upset hun! but just wait and see, dnt rule it out just yet hunny!! sending u a big :hugs: xxx


----------



## laura25

Stickypolly said:


> Hi All
> 
> Not posted on her for a while with one thing and another,
> 
> Del - lets hope its not AF fingers crossed for you fro Friday.
> 
> Mrs E45 - I had a dye scan/xray at my local hospital its called a hysterosalpingogram (probably spelt totally incorrectly). I was fully awake when i had mine done, they pass a small tube through your cervix and inject dye then take some xrays to check that tubes have no blockages and are ok. it was a little uncomfy but only like a period pain cramping.
> Hope that helps Mrs E45
> 
> Hows things Laura??
> 
> xx

hiya hun im ok thanx, hows u? xxx


----------



## laura25

MrsE75 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been watching and reading this thread for some time.
> 
> Firstly Del - fx it's implantation bleed not your AF
> 
> Bit about me. I'm 36 next month, hubby 39. Been trying for 15 mths without success. I have added complication of underactive thyroid but all my levels are good for past 9mths so great news. We've been referred to LWH Dr Kingsland too - I've now had two sets of blood and ultra sound plus other half had 2 SA plus he had ultrasound! Went yesterday and all tests clear for both of us. Next is scan with dye or something but I'm confuses cos nurse said I would be asleep but consultant yesterday said I would be awake? Anyone know??
> 
> Also been told I need to get my bmi down from 32 to under 30 by time I go back. So looked online to see how much that was and on my height it's 28kilos which is 2 stone in around a month!!!! Told me to basically have no carbs for 6 days on 7th eat some carbs and repeat - now I know that's not healthy but I'm not really sure what to do cos that's what they said. Anyone else had this experience??
> 
> I've been so upset today just crying on an off cos he's managed to knock my confidence and make me feel fat and ugly in one go!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xxx


hiya and welcome hun! i know the weight loss is tough hun but believe me low carb does work i lost 3 stone to get my bmi to below 30!its now 27!!!
i had the dye scan hun it was called a hycosy at liverpool womans, i was awake and was just told to take paracetamol half hour b4 i went for it as its a lil uncomfortable but not to bad! i had one of my tubes blocked but the dye unblocked it which was good! and they found i had small ovarian cysts! hope this helps hun xxx
:thumbup:


----------



## kazzaallen123

hay girl's i am also under Liverpool women's and am under Mr kings land have lost 2 stone and wayay at last drugs getting delivered 2 moz cant wait im only 24 so fingers crossed for me SS dp is only 25 x

my story x

2 years of clomid and :growlmad: and nothing all::bfn: 
then had to losse wight and lost to stone :thumbup: 
then found out hubby had an avarage but not good :spermy: so might have to have icis 
so now waiting for drus and hope to get a :bfp: fingers crossed x


----------



## kazzaallen123

laura25 said:


> MrsE75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been watching and reading this thread for some time.
> 
> Firstly Del - fx it's implantation bleed not your AF
> 
> Bit about me. I'm 36 next month, hubby 39. Been trying for 15 mths without success. I have added complication of underactive thyroid but all my levels are good for past 9mths so great news. We've been referred to LWH Dr Kingsland too - I've now had two sets of blood and ultra sound plus other half had 2 SA plus he had ultrasound! Went yesterday and all tests clear for both of us. Next is scan with dye or something but I'm confuses cos nurse said I would be asleep but consultant yesterday said I would be awake? Anyone know??
> 
> Also been told I need to get my bmi down from 32 to under 30 by time I go back. So looked online to see how much that was and on my height it's 28kilos which is 2 stone in around a month!!!! Told me to basically have no carbs for 6 days on 7th eat some carbs and repeat - now I know that's not healthy but I'm not really sure what to do cos that's what they said. Anyone else had this experience??
> 
> I've been so upset today just crying on an off cos he's managed to knock my confidence and make me feel fat and ugly in one go!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xxx
> 
> 
> hiya and welcome hun! i know the weight loss is tough hun but believe me low carb does work i lost 3 stone to get my bmi to below 30!its now 27!!!
> i had the dye scan hun it was called a hycosy at liverpool womans, i was awake and was just told to take paracetamol half hour b4 i went for it as its a lil uncomfortable but not to bad! i had one of my tubes blocked but the dye unblocked it which was good! and they found i had small ovarian cysts! hope this helps hun xxx
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

i had that hun that hycosy i fainted lol but hay ho hope everything goise well for you xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, welcome to the new ladies

MrsE75 I also had the hycosy at my local hospital before I was refered to LWH, like Laura I was told to take paracetomol before I went and it wasn't too painful just a bit of cramping but that only lasted about a minute.

Kazzaallen123 whoop on the delivery of the drugs fx for you.

Del try not to stress yourself out with worry, just relax and take it easy. I know it is easier said than done but just put your feet up and relax.

Laura glad things are getting better a little better now.


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,thank u for your msgs of support. Hope ur all well. Welcome to the new ladies and the best of luck to u on your ivf journey.
My spotting is now more of a light bleed,but very dark in colour,sorry for the tmi! Totally gutted girls. I'm wondering if we will ever get our bundle of joy. How do we move on from 3 fails?? xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi Ladies

I have been following this site to give me support for some time but not posted until now. I am in the middle of ICSI cycle at LWH - was feeling ok until this week and now am struggling a bit! 

I am 39, no known issues but age obviously a factor! DH is 29 but very poor SA. 

Egg collection was yesterday, 12 retrieved, 11 viable but only three have fertilised!! Transfer looks like Saturday - I am so worried now, it dosent seem a lot and we really wanted a five day and some frosties. 

Trying to stay relaxed and positive - any similar success stories would be appreciated. 

Lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## sarahlou1985

Helloo, hope you don't mind me joining in. I found this thread googling, been a member of this forum since about Jan. We just got my OH's sperm analysis results and he has 1% normal sperm morphology, massive shock :( we have been referred to LWH and will be seeing DR LJ, really have no idea what to expect? What are the next steps? Are there massive waiting lists? We have a child each OH's son is 9 though conceived when he was just 17 so I honestly don't know how they are going to treat us


----------



## kazzaallen123

hay Hun if you have a child each erm i don't want to put your doubts up sorry if i am but if you are going for ivf on the NHS i don't think they will except if you have children correct me if i im wrong Hun wrong Hun but that s what i read
anyway if you do get it or private they will give you an appointment then send your for tests and then you go to a info evening were they explain everything and then you will wait and go back to go over paperwork then if alls OK when af arrives they go from there gl Hun xx thinking about you xx 

for thge girl who got the transfair sorry forgot ya name gl and hope you get a :bfp: very best of luck to you and all off you xx

and got all my drugs today was scray but all seems real now yay :happydance:xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,how's everyone doing?
Well I tested this morning as they wanted me to,another big fat negative! I knew there was no hope when the spotting started. 3 fails since last october is so hard to deal with. Devastated. Have phoned Liverpool this morning,they have suggested that we see the scientific director to discuss our treatment and next steps Xx


----------



## laura25

del- i am soooooo sorry hunny! :( hope ur ok!!!!!!! :( sending u tonnes of hugs!! xxx


----------



## laura25

hello and welcome to all the new ladies!!!!! xxx


hope everyone has a nice wkend! xxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw Del really sorry to hear that :hugs: 

Hello to all the new ladies x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Awww del I'm really sorry, sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Jane22

Del - I'm so sorry for your bad news. Not a lot anyone can say I guess, but really feel for you.

Welcome to the new ladies!

I start DR on Tuesday - yikes! Will I feel the hormones straight away?

xxx


----------



## babies7777

I am so sorry Del, lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Welcome to MrsE75, Kazza, Susie and Sarah and good luck with your cycles x

Laura- Scan pic is beautiful and huge congrats to you and your hubby x

Del- I am sorry hun. Try to give yourself time to come to terms with it all x

Hi to babies, babyplease, melbram, polly, Caz, jane and the rest of the HC gang.

I am still very devastated over the loss of my mum. It will be 2wks on monday since we lost her and i miss her more with each passing day. Funeral service was worded perfectly and i managed to read my poem which im glad about. Chapel was packed and only standing room at the back. Just love my mum so much and now i cant show her that love anymore which is heartbreaking so i pray that this IVF works and then i can feel the joy of my love for our child and hopefully it will take some of this terrible void and heartache away. We are still going ahead with starting this cycle so just waiting on AF now. She was due yesterday but i think with all the stress and sadness that il be a few days late. Still booked in for needles training on the 9th sep tho.

xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi africaqueen good to see your back. I'm really sorry to hear about your mum. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling.


----------



## Melbram

Sorry to hear about your mum Africaqueen FX you get a BFP in a few weeks = stay strong X


----------



## kazzaallen123

omg i only have 13 days till dr cannot wait
hopefully soonb we will be out buying a :crib::crib: cannot wait

baby dust to you all :rain: and lots and lots of :hug::hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

hope ur all ok!

Sarah- it was sooooo sad to see the news about ur mum hun!! hope ur ok, been thinking about u! soooo happy ur still goin ahead wiv ur cycle! im sure ur mum will send u a BFP! keep strong and smile hun! xxx

Del- im realy sorry hunny! hope ur ok, u will get ur BFP hunny! i just know u will!!! keep ur chin up hunny sending u a huge hug! (((( )))) xxx

polly- how u doin hunny? xxx

babydust- hows u hunny? xxx

Jane- good luck wiv DR and i wont lie u do get symptoms but they arent too bad just like bad pmt! hehe, hope this helps! xxx

Melbram- hows u? xxx

kazza- good luck wiv DR, that will fly by! xxx

sorry if i missed anyone hope ur ok!! xxx

hello and welcome all u new girlies!!! welcome to one of the best places to share all ur ups and downs, full of lovely girlies to offer support! :D xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

well ladies AF arrived today :happydance: fx LWH have space for me to start this month. i really could do without another delay.


----------



## laura25

woop! lets hope u can get started hunny! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for msgs girls.

Babydust- Fingers crossed you can start this cycle hun. I see no reason why not and my AF is due anyday now so we would be cycle buddies. I was due 2 days ago but with all the stress and sadness my body has been under she is running late x

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

africaqueen said:


> Babydust- Fingers crossed you can start this cycle hun. I see no reason why not and my AF is due anyday now so we would be cycle buddies. I was due 2 days ago but with all the stress and sadness my body has been under she is running late x
> 
> Hello to everyone else xxx

I really hope I can start this month too, you never know I may see you on the 9th. :happydance:


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope everyone is ok xx
I'm not doing to well at the mo,finding the last fail hard to deal with,I'm very emotional and tired. Been away with oh for the weekend,we just needed a break. Thank u all for the kind msgs of support.

Africa,lovely to see u back hun,been thinking abou. Best of luck with the treatment,hope ur dream comes true hun .Xx

Laura,hope u and babs are doing well xx

good luck all of u who are soon starting treatment. I will still pop in and see how u are all doing xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Bad news.... They can't take me on this month, I have to wait another month :cry: they have booked me in for drugs training on 27th sept. I just want to cry, I am so sick of waiting


----------



## africaqueen

Ah babydust I am sorry that you have been further delayed but a mth will fly by
And then you will be starting. Don't get sad just start preparing for next mth and a poss pregnancy xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

I was very upset this morning but I'm ok now, iv decided I'm going to concentrate on my weight loss. Iv managed to loose a stone during Ramadan by eating health and sensibly. If I can keep that up I will be able to bring my bmi down to 25 by the time I start. DH has promised to convert my outhouse into a gym in the next few weeks so I'll be out there working hard

Hope your ok, any sign of AF?


----------



## africaqueen

Glad to hear you are feeling positive.
Af arrived today so having mock transfer sometime next wk and have drug/needles training on 9th sep.
Af was few days late so dr starts in 22 days. Need to update my ticker.
I am not doing too well as feeling very low as miss my mum so much but
Trying my best to keep well for this cycle. I don't feel as worked up as I did
As iv realised we have little control over major life events so I will pray it works and my mum watches over us
But aside from that we are either blessed or not xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies!

hope ur all good! 
had my first appointment with the midwife at my docs today! she was lovely! going for my 10 week scan on friday at lwh! woop cant wait! xxx

wishing all u girlies lots of luck and babydust wiv all ur upcoming cycles!!!!!!! hoping u all get BFP++++++++++ xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- glad all going well for you and good luck for next scan x

Hi to everyone else and hope all doing ok.

I only manage to get on now and again lately due to the idiot construction firm next door cutting the wires to phone line and internet connection so intill BT resolve the issue i have to wait for dh to get home with dongle or use my blackberry which takes forever to load pages.

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

We had our pie today and thankfully we dont need to have the sa and hormone bloods done again just need the viral blood tests then wait for our appointment.

So excited, feels like we are getting closer and closer to our dream.

Lots of :dust: to all.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Laura - hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope ur all doing well x
Laura,good luck with the scan hun x

I'm feeling stronger as the days go by,have my follow up appointment on the 2nd of September. I hope we get some answers and a plan of action for our next attempt! We have decided to leave the actual treatment for a year or 2 and concentrate on getting all the test done first,I'm sure that will cost thousands before even getting started on the treatment itself! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hello ladies.

Babies- Glad you have had PIE and that all your tests are up to date. Fingers x'd u get a start date soon x

Del- I am glad you are looking forward. I remember last yr how utterly devastated i was when i had my 2nd ectopic and lost 2nd tube. I lost all hope but gradually it came back and were there is life there is hope x

Hello to everyone else. How is everyone doing? not heard much from Jane, Melbram, Polly or caz? x

Well i got my drugs delivered today, so here is a list of my meds...

Suprecur injections 5.5ml
menopur 75iu vials x10
Cyclogest 400mg pessaries
Ovitrelle 250mcg syringe
Buserelin pharmacy kit
menopur ferring kit

Is anyone else on similar doseage?

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

laura good luck with the scan tomoz hun sarah how much as it cost you for the ivf x x x


----------



## Melbram

Good news for you Babies777 hope you dont have to wait too long for your next appointment :thumbup:

Hope you get some answers Del and a plan of action so you can move forward x

Africaqueen : how exciting that you have all your meds i bet it all feels so real now!

Im just waiting for my first appointment on Tuesday - Im meant to be having ultrasound etc aswell - Im guessing appointment is to discuss funding etc then wait for out PIE appointment?


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all

Melbram - I had an appt with nurse first who sent me and oh for bloods and ultra sound. Been back and now I'm having a HSG scan just waiting for my day 1 period Whig shud be next week. 

I've been told I need to get my BMI under 30 so crash diet at the mo lost about 9lb in a first week but know next week will be harder.

Del - glad ur feeling more positive. I'm sure they will have a plan for you. 

AfricaQueen - so so sorry about your mum but bet y


----------



## MrsE75

MrsE75 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Melbram - I had an appt with nurse first who sent me and oh for bloods and ultra sound. Been back and now I'm having a HSG scan just waiting for my day 1 period Whig shud be next week.
> 
> I've been told I need to get my BMI under 30 so crash diet at the mo lost about 9lb in a first week but know next week will be harder.
> 
> Del - glad ur feeling more positive. I'm sure they will have a plan for you.
> 
> AfricaQueen - so so sorry about your mum but bet y

System posted before I finished!

Anyway I was going to say that I get you get your positive.

Good luck to everyone and tonnes of baby dust xx


----------



## africaqueen

Caz- We are being NHS funded as we have no children so we only need to pay £30 prescription fees for meds x

Melbram- Yes feels like reality now after daydreaming for over a yr! lol. I am scared of the emotional impact on top of everything else but i cnt wait to get going now.
At our first appt we just seen Mr K for 5 mins and he verified there was funding and then a wk later we got our PIE date for 5wks later and then its all systems go with consent forms, blood and semen tests etc, so u will soon be on your way even tho it feels like it takes forever x

MrsE- Thank you and i pray so  im sure if my mum has any say in the matter we will deffo get pregnant. Good luck with your diet. I had a LOT of weight to lose to get referred and it took me 9mths to lose 4 stones so got there in the end and my BMI is now just under 30. You can do it x

Hi to everyone else. I wont be online much till wkend now as dh back in work tomorrow till sat and he takes the dongle so intill we get phoneline fixed im stuck.
I can use my blackberry but only now an again as does my head in with small screen.
Im off to bed now as been another long emotional day and i like getting asleep as there is a chance i might dream of my mum. Nite all xxx


----------



## lanny23

Had my pie on 11th august and had bloods done next day does anyone know how long the wait is now for consultation? Im so excited just want to start now thanks xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello there again ladies. I am really new to this so just getting my head round posting stuff. I am now on the dreaded 2ww following 3dt on saturday. I have read through this thread and it's given me hope and made me feel that I'm not alone in all this. I am looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better. 
Lots and lots of luck to everyone with their cycles and baby dust to all xxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## Del xx

susiesue said:


> Hello there again ladies. I am really new to this so just getting my head round posting stuff. I am now on the dreaded 2ww following 3dt on saturday. I have read through this thread and it's given me hope and made me feel that I'm not alone in all this. I am looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better.
> Lots and lots of luck to everyone with their cycles and baby dust to all xxxxx
> :hugs:

Good luck with your 2ww hun. Hope all goes well for u xx


----------



## Melbram

MrsE75 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Melbram - I had an appt with nurse first who sent me and oh for bloods and ultra sound. Been back and now I'm having a HSG scan just waiting for my day 1 period Whig shud be next week.
> 
> I've been told I need to get my BMI under 30 so crash diet at the mo lost about 9lb in a first week but know next week will be harder.
> 
> Del - glad ur feeling more positive. I'm sure they will have a plan for you.
> 
> AfricaQueen - so so sorry about your mum but bet y

Thanks for the info MrsE75 and well done on your weight loss!


----------



## caz & bob

ho right that good sarah x x x


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Babies- Glad you have had PIE and that all your tests are up to date. Fingers x'd u get a start date soon x
> 
> Del- I am glad you are looking forward. I remember last yr how utterly devastated i was when i had my 2nd ectopic and lost 2nd tube. I lost all hope but gradually it came back and were there is life there is hope x
> 
> Hello to everyone else. How is everyone doing? not heard much from Jane, Melbram, Polly or caz? x
> 
> Well i got my drugs delivered today, so here is a list of my meds...
> 
> Suprecur injections 5.5ml
> menopur 75iu vials x10
> Cyclogest 400mg pessaries
> Ovitrelle 250mcg syringe
> Buserelin pharmacy kit
> menopur ferring kit
> 
> Is anyone else on similar doseage?
> 
> xxx


hey hunny! woop on the drugs delivery! yep i had pretty much the same drugs hunny!! xxx:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw laura love your pic hun awww x x x


----------



## babies7777

Laura your scan pic is amazing!


----------



## kazzaallen123

only 7 more days till dr went for my practice appointment on wendsday and trust me grls the jabs dont hurt xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls, hope everyone is having a good bank holiday weekend. Am freaking out today, started spotting (brown, sorry tmi!) and boobs have stopped hurting as much. Can't believe it I am still nearly a week away from test date!!!! I don't think I would be worried about the blood on it's own but boobs are a really bad sign, that's what usually happens before Af. Might be time to reach for the wine sooner than I thought!! :cry:
:dust::dust::dust:
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Laura- That scan pic is AMAZING! you can see it so much more clearly! just a few wks makes a huge difference! so happy for you x

Kazza- Not long now till you start dr! I have my needles appt on the 9th but needles have never bothered me at all so im lucky there. I am just scared of doing it wrong an not getting all the meds in so my friend who is diabetic is going to do them for me as she is a pro! lol x

Susie- You are pretty much bang on for implantation bleeding and as regards the sore boobs, its the HCG shot that would cause that with a change in hormones. Not a actual pregnancy this early on so stay away from that wine lady ;-) sounds promising for you! x

Well i have not been up to much. Spending a lot of time with my dad as my dh works away and i still dont like too much time on my own. Been working on my mums memorial in the garden and it looks lovely. Also been reading a lot and doing chores etc. Anything to try and escape the grief im feeling. Been eating more healthier in prep for starting this cycle and also cut right down on caffiene and junk foods so each day im getting there. I cant wait to get jabbing! af left today and was weird to think that the next af i get maybe the last for 9mths! please god xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Laura- That scan pic is AMAZING! you can see it so much more clearly! just a few wks makes a huge difference! so happy for you x
> 
> Kazza- Not long now till you start dr! I have my needles appt on the 9th but needles have never bothered me at all so im lucky there. I am just scared of doing it wrong an not getting all the meds in so my friend who is diabetic is going to do them for me as she is a pro! lol x
> 
> Susie- You are pretty much bang on for implantation bleeding and as regards the sore boobs, its the HCG shot that would cause that with a change in hormones. Not a actual pregnancy this early on so stay away from that wine lady ;-) sounds promising for you! x
> 
> Well i have not been up to much. Spending a lot of time with my dad as my dh works away and i still dont like too much time on my own. Been working on my mums memorial in the garden and it looks lovely. Also been reading a lot and doing chores etc. Anything to try and escape the grief im feeling. Been eating more healthier in prep for starting this cycle and also cut right down on caffiene and junk foods so each day im getting there. I cant wait to get jabbing! af left today and was weird to think that the next af i get maybe the last for 9mths! please god xxx



thanx hunny, im glad ur keeping busy hunny, nice that ur spending time wiv ur dad!! :) i cant wait for u to start jabbing either!!!! when do u start? it cud well be ur last AF hun ur nxt one:happydance:!! fingers crossed it will be! ive got a good feeling!!! :D xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! How's everyone?
Laura,loving the pic hun,beautiful xx
Africa,u will soon be on your way hun! Exiting. Hope u are feeling stronger xx
Good luck to everyone who will soon be starting.
Susie,it sounds like implantion bleed hun,I have my fx for u x


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks grlies only 5 more days to go getting realy excited now yay hope this is our year i think lw is realy good realy nice nurses and fercilitys just one quistion do they do betta blood tests there for you on p test..


hope its :bfp: all year round for us all this year good luck all xx


----------



## laura25

kazzaallen123 said:


> thanks grlies only 5 more days to go getting realy excited now yay hope this is our year i think lw is realy good realy nice nurses and fercilitys just one quistion do they do betta blood tests there for you on p test..
> 
> 
> hope its :bfp: all year round for us all this year good luck all xx



hi hun, fingerz crossed 4 ur test day! how u feeling? i just did a pregnancy test at home on test day! was too scared of them telling me the answer at LWH! hehe so u going in for a blood test for ur results? good luck hun! hope u get ur BFP! xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

no hun i think you got confused 5 days left till i start down regulation sorry i did not right that congrads on your test are you happy any advice for mee xx


----------



## laura25

hehe sorry! got babybrain hehe! awww well good luck for ur upcoming cycle hun!! im the happiest girly in the world!!!! feel complete hehe! just hope everythings goes ok, cant wait to get further on!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. I'm on my bb so just a quickie to say I have my mock transfer tomorrow morning xxx


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls. I'm on my bb so just a quickie to say I have my mock transfer tomorrow morning xxx


Hope it goes well for you tomorrow 

Iv got my first appointment and untrasound tomorrow - really not looking forward to having to drink 2 pints of water and not being able to pee! lol :loo::


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies!!!

good luck sarah and melbram on ur appointments! hope they both go well!

Hope all u girlies are good and have had a nice bank holiday wkend ;D xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks melbram and good luck for your appt too. What time are u there?
My appt is 10.30 so may bump into eachother if u have a morning appt xxx


----------



## Melbram

my appointment isnt until 2.57 - wat a random time


----------



## susiesue

Hello, hope everyone has had a good weekend. Thank you Africa and Del for your words of encouragement, I feel like I am going crazy in this 2ww!!! Still no real symptoms, spotting is getting less but I do often get this before Af so not too hopeful!! I am 39 so really want this to work as don't feel I have lots of time left!! 

Good luck to everyone with appointments this week, hope they go well. Del I really hope you get the answers you need on Friday. 
Lots of baby dust to all xx 
:dust::dust:


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Hello, hope everyone has had a good weekend. Thank you Africa and Del for your words of encouragement, I feel like I am going crazy in this 2ww!!! Still no real symptoms, spotting is getting less but I do often get this before Af so not too hopeful!! I am 39 so really want this to work as don't feel I have lots of time left!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone with appointments this week, hope they go well. Del I really hope you get the answers you need on Friday.
> Lots of baby dust to all xx
> :dust::dust:


hi hun, got my fingers crossed 4 u hun! the 2ww does do that to u doesnt it! i thought i was goin crazy in both of mine hehe! lotrs of babydust coming ur way hun! :baby: xxx stay positive!!


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I have been on hoilday the last two weeks so I haven't been on here. Looks like I have missed quite a lot of things. 

Hello to all the people I haven't spoken to before.

Laura - Your scan picture is amazing. You are prove that it does work!

Africaqueen - Good luck with your down regulating.

Well I am waiting for my period to come next week and then I can phone the hewitt centre to start my second cycle. From reading on here it seems they are pretty busy at the moment so I am not holding out too much hope of starting this month but I will keep my fingers crossed anyway. 

xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope everyone is doing well? X
Laura,how u feeling hun? x
Africa and melb how did it go today? x
Susie,hope ur ok hun,I have my fx for u x
Count down till friday now girls! Have lots of questions for them and a long list of tests i would like done! xx


----------



## Melbram

HI Cvaeh fx you get to start your second cycle soon!

Del: Good luck for Friday!

Laura: hows pregnant life treating you - how far gone are you now? 

Susiesue: fx you get your BFP!!!!

Africaqueen: Hope today went well for you

Hello to everyone else :dust:

My appointment today went well ultrasound all fine with me - OH needs to do another SA because they like to do their own but we dont have to do bloods again. Our next appointment to get SA results etc is 8th November - feels like ages away but I'm sure it will go quickly. Im assuming we will go to PIE before then though?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Cvaeh- Welcome back! good luck getting a start this cycle and i hope u had a nice holiday x

Del- Hope Fri's appt goes well and you get lots of answers and some plans in place x

Melbram- Glad your appt went well and u should hopefully have PIE in next few wks but why Nov for SA results?! we got DH's through within a few wks? sure it will soon come around but if they make you wait till Nov for results u will be looking at starting dec? x

Hi to Laura , Caz, susie, Babydust, polly and the gang x

Well i went for my mock transfer today and i was sooo scared! lol. I had to gown up and dh put scrubs on and it was a lovely Dr that did the mock transfer and i was breathing deeply ready to brace myself when he smiled at me and said "its all done"!!
I cannot believe i never felt a bloody thing! amazing and so glad there will be no issues when i come to have the actual transfer  I asked my mum to keep me safe before i went in and i felt like she was with me in there. Just waiting for needles appt on the 9th now and then can finally start jabbing on the 13th! omg i am so excited but scared too of not having my mum there to go through it with me but she will in spirit xxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw so glad it went well today so excited for you to start jabbing! and like you say your mum will always be with you in spirit and will be by your side not only thoughout this journey but also to watch your little one grow.x 

They gave us the next available appointment to go back while I was there which was the 8th November. Had hoped it would be sooner but in fairness the process it a little bit quicker than I thought so I cant complain too much! They told us it was likely to be December/January to start


----------



## africaqueen

Ah well you will soon be starting and you can get all the tips from us starting sep/oct so you will know everything ;-) it will soon come around.
I really do believe my mum will watch over my child/children all their lives as well as me and with my lovely mum as a guardian angel they cant go wrong xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hello ladies!

I have been a bit of a stranger on here the last couple of weeks, been away and just not had much chance!

So, I have now done 7 days of DR, and so far so good really. No real symptoms to speak of and my period came only 2 days later than normal. Maybe slight headaches, but that's it. Perhaps it's early days...?

Got my baseline scan on the 13 Sept, so 2 more weeks to go. The jabs are ok, I cried after the first two, more the emotional release than any pain, but am fine now. DH is doing them for me.

Africaqueen - I was the same on my mock transfer, didnt feel a thing! Good to know that bit is fine, hey?!

Good to read that everyone is doing well, fx for you all xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Cvaeh- Welcome back! good luck getting a start this cycle and i hope u had a nice holiday x
> 
> Del- Hope Fri's appt goes well and you get lots of answers and some plans in place x
> 
> Melbram- Glad your appt went well and u should hopefully have PIE in next few wks but why Nov for SA results?! we got DH's through within a few wks? sure it will soon come around but if they make you wait till Nov for results u will be looking at starting dec? x
> 
> Hi to Laura , Caz, susie, Babydust, polly and the gang x
> 
> Well i went for my mock transfer today and i was sooo scared! lol. I had to gown up and dh put scrubs on and it was a lovely Dr that did the mock transfer and i was breathing deeply ready to brace myself when he smiled at me and said "its all done"!!
> I cannot believe i never felt a bloody thing! amazing and so glad there will be no issues when i come to have the actual transfer  I asked my mum to keep me safe before i went in and i felt like she was with me in there. Just waiting for needles appt on the 9th now and then can finally start jabbing on the 13th! omg i am so excited but scared too of not having my mum there to go through it with me but she will in spirit xxx


awww i knew ur mock transfer would go ok hun, u cant even feel it can u hehe! woop on gettin started very soon! yey! :happydance:


----------



## laura25

Hope all u girlies ae good!

sooo excting to see sum of u have started ur cycle and others are starting very shortly!!!
let the rollercoaster begin!!! got all my fingerz crossed for u lovely girlies!!! hoping for lots of BFPSSSSSSS! 


well im great, sickness isnt to bad now, just now and again and its always just before i go to sleep on a night hehe weird!!! im 10 weeks now! it has flew! just hope the nxt 2 do to hehe! cant wait for my 12 week scan! xxx

hope all u girlies are good! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

We had our viral bloods done a week ago today so just waiting for our next appointment and date to start.

Africa how long was it from when you had the viral bloods done that they told you about needing the mmr?

Cant wait for the post to come to do a new ticker, we are so close now i cant wait.

Hugs to all.

:hugs:


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya all its mee again only one more sleep till start of dr can not wait cant belive we have finaly come this far got my meds all ready got baseline scan booked for 22 nd sep cant belive its 3 weeks of dr before stimming boo glad to hear a lot of us have started or are starting :thumbup:

can i just ask did any off you pack in smoking for treatment or are still smoking i gave up for treatment it killed me but i did it :happydance:

and whats this mock transfaire i have never had one at all :shrug:

well good luck to all of us and hope us all to get a :bfp: :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello girls, hope everyone is doing ok. I am still hanging on in the dreaded 2ww!! I swear I am going crazy, every trip to the loo is a trauma!!!! OTD is tomorrow, very nervous. No real symptoms still, thought my (.)(.) had started twinging but now am not sure if I imagined it! :wacko:
At least tomorrow I will know and be out of this uncertainty! 
Laura your scan pic is keeping me going hun! 

Good luck to everyone who has their cycles starting, it's so exciting!! 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

susiesue said:


> Hello girls, hope everyone is doing ok. I am still hanging on in the dreaded 2ww!! I swear I am going crazy, every trip to the loo is a trauma!!!! OTD is tomorrow, very nervous. No real symptoms still, thought my (.)(.) had started twinging but now am not sure if I imagined it! :wacko:
> At least tomorrow I will know and be out of this uncertainty!
> Laura your scan pic is keeping me going hun!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has their cycles starting, it's so exciting!!
> :hugs: xxx



gl hun fingers crossed for you xxx:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hello ladies.

Jane- nice to see you in here and great news that you will be stimming soon! it will be EC and ET before you know it! x

Babies- I called up the HC a wk after my bloods to get that result as i pretty much knew i would not be immune so if u had the bloods a wk ago you should be able to get result of the rubella immunity one now or tomorrow? they wont give other results over the phone as you have to wait for your consultation to go through those when you give in consent forms etc x

Kazza- Good luck for starting dr tomorrow! you will be on your way to being pupo! As regards your question re smoking- i was only a social smoker and only smoked when i drank or after a meal out etc but i quit doing that a few mths ago. Previous to that i smoked regular intill about 2yrs ago and quit it as a habit. Well done on quitting, it is really hard but worth it by far to give our babies the best chance x

Susie- Good luck for testing tomorrow! with my first pregnancy i had tons of symptoms but with my 2nd i had none so dont read too much into that ;-) x

Hi to Laura, Caz, Melbram, Polly, babydust and everyone else x

I have nothing to report really. Still struggling through my grief and taking each day as it comes. Just waiting for the 9th sep now to go for my needles training and then i start dr on the 13th so not too long now  for those that have been through it, how long on average do we stimm for?? i have realised that dr is between 2-3wks by looking at other ppls posts but not sure on stimms time? xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

africaqueen said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Jane- nice to see you in here and great news that you will be stimming soon! it will be EC and ET before you know it! x
> 
> Babies- I called up the HC a wk after my bloods to get that result as i pretty much knew i would not be immune so if u had the bloods a wk ago you should be able to get result of the rubella immunity one now or tomorrow? they wont give other results over the phone as you have to wait for your consultation to go through those when you give in consent forms etc x
> 
> Kazza- Good luck for starting dr tomorrow! you will be on your way to being pupo! As regards your question re smoking- i was only a social smoker and only smoked when i drank or after a meal out etc but i quit doing that a few mths ago. Previous to that i smoked regular intill about 2yrs ago and quit it as a habit. Well done on quitting, it is really hard but worth it by far to give our babies the best chance x
> 
> Susie- Good luck for testing tomorrow! with my first pregnancy i had tons of symptoms but with my 2nd i had none so dont read too much into that ;-) x
> 
> Hi to Laura, Caz, Melbram, Polly, babydust and everyone else x
> 
> I have nothing to report really. Still struggling through my grief and taking each day as it comes. Just waiting for the 9th sep now to go for my needles training and then i start dr on the 13th so not too long now  for those that have been through it, how long on average do we stimm for?? i have realised that dr is between 2-3wks by looking at other ppls posts but not sure on stimms time? xxx

hya hun thanks and the stimming is 4 10 days and the dr is for 3 weeks hun gl with your needle training i found it easy xx:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

LINK REMINDER-the next LINK support group meeting will take place on Wednesday 14 September at 6pm in the Hewitt Centre seminar room.
The topic will be on how to develop better ways of coping with the emotional impact of fertility difficulties and treatment.

Everyone is welcome, it would be lovely to see some new faces there. After the presentation there will be opportunity for everyone to have a good chat. 
xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

done my first injectiojn 2 day xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone, just to let you know I did my test today and got a BFP!!! :bfp:
I am still in shock, very happy but also nervous as it's really early days. Am still worrying about my age :wacko:
I have been to HC today to start dols trial and scan booked for 21st! Still can't quite believe it's happened! 

Stay strong everyone as miracles can happen. I am praying everyone gets their :bfp: this year xxx 

Africa - I lost my mum to cancer when I was 26 and I really felt she was watching over me through this cycle. Keep strong and she will be at your side all the way. 

Del - I hope you got your answers today, I was thinking of you! 

Hello to everyone else and loads of baby dust to you all 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I know I haven't been on this site long but it's made me feel am not alone so I hope I can still see how you are all doing xxx


----------



## Melbram

Congratulations Susiesue that's great news!x


----------



## kazzaallen123

congrats sue hope:baby: looks alot like you and is healthy for you stay strong hun gl xxx


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Hi everyone, just to let you know I did my test today and got a BFP!!! :bfp:
> I am still in shock, very happy but also nervous as it's really early days. Am still worrying about my age :wacko:
> I have been to HC today to start dols trial and scan booked for 21st! Still can't quite believe it's happened!
> 
> Stay strong everyone as miracles can happen. I am praying everyone gets their :bfp: this year xxx
> 
> Africa - I lost my mum to cancer when I was 26 and I really felt she was watching over me through this cycle. Keep strong and she will be at your side all the way.
> 
> Del - I hope you got your answers today, I was thinking of you!
> 
> Hello to everyone else and loads of baby dust to you all
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I know I haven't been on this site long but it's made me feel am not alone so I hope I can still see how you are all doing xxx


yey another BFP:happydance:! congrats! ur right miracles do happen hun!!!!!!!! u take it easy now! im at the end of the DOLS trial now hehe, aww made up for u! lets hope theres lots more from now on!!!!!!!!!! good luck all u girlies i will be praying 4 u all!!! xxx :hugs: sending lots of babydust to everyone! :baby: xxx


----------



## Jane22

Congratulations Susie!! That's fab news - here's to lots more of those on this site!

Kazza - how are you feeling after the injections? Any different yet? Mock transfer is only needed if you have had any sort of procedure on your cervix in the past. They pass I thin tube into your uterus, like they would when they put the embryos in. I've had a cervical biopsy in the past so it was just to make sure that there is no scarring and that they wont have any problems when treatment (hopefully) gets to that point.

I've been DR for 11 days now, it's gone so fast! Still feel broadly ok, but a little bit of night sweating - nice!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope ur all well. 

Not been on for a while but it looks like there is a lot happening.

Susie massive congrats on ur BFP. Kazza and jane hope injections are not too painful.

Africaqueen not long until ur training. Good luck.

Just a quick question to the girls that have or are dr-ing. I may have to go away from work for a week while im dr-ing (if everything goes to plan and no more delays) in oct. Is that a good idea? I need to speak to my boss about it all next week and let her know if i can go or not. I see a lot are saying that you dont feel any different but some say that u feel exhausted. Im so confused


----------



## laura25

hiya babydust hun, 

they say u shouldnt travel whilst going thru treatment, but i suppose it depends how far away u go!if ur not going abroad im sure u will be fine to travel!! i had headaches and hot flushes like the menopause through my DR hehe but everyones different hunny and on different doses of the drugs! xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi babydust
I went away last weekend for 3 nights and it was no problem - took my drugs/needles in my hand luggage and went straight through security at the airport. HC gave me a letter to say that I was having treatment incase I was questionned, but nothing was said!
I'd go away again no worries. I think I'd be more cautious when I start stimms, cos that's when things can get a bit iffy if you over-respond. Depends where you're going to I guess.
The jabs dont hurt, a bit stingy and itchy but that's it xx


----------



## susiesue

Thank you everyone for your messages :hugs:
I feeling very nervous now, it's like an extended 2ww!! Laura please tell me it goes quick!! 

Babydust - I think everyone reacts differently to the drugs. I had no real symptoms till I took the trigger shot. I even rang the HC half way through stimms to say I didn't think it was working :wacko: !!! I excersised through most of dr which HC said was fine. I would talk to them and see what they say. Good luck xx 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Susie- CONGRATS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp: 
I am sorry you lost your mum and i also believe that our mums watch over us all the time. I am so excited and emotional about starting this treatment. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths :baby: x

Kazza- Well done on first needle! not long for me now! cant wait x

Laura- Hope all well with you x

Jane- Glad you have had no side effects and hope im the same! lol x

Babydust- Hope you have no more delays and get to start asap! i was going to go to Ireland for a few days to see my cousin whilst dr but i have decided against it as feel safer at home whilst having treatment altho i know thats a bit silly! lol. I see no issues with travel whilst dr though x

Hope everyone else is ok x

I am feeling a little stronger and starting to feel very optimistic and excited about starting in 10 days! cant wait. How long do you tend to dr for before af shows? xxx


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Thank you everyone for your messages :hugs:
> I feeling very nervous now, it's like an extended 2ww!! Laura please tell me it goes quick!!
> 
> Babydust - I think everyone reacts differently to the drugs. I had no real symptoms till I took the trigger shot. I even rang the HC half way through stimms to say I didn't think it was working :wacko: !!! I excersised through most of dr which HC said was fine. I would talk to them and see what they say. Good luck xx
> :hugs: xxx

hi hun, believe me it goes quick hun! im 11 weeks now! cant believe im 3 months nxt week! woop! its nice the u get loads of pics at scans for free during the DOls trial!!! :) r u wiv DR Russel? hes lovely realy makes u feel at ease! good luck hun! im sure itl go quick 4 u! xxx:hugs:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks ladies. This really helps. Im not going anywhere exciting, half hour down the M65 to burnley is as exciting as it gets. I have to stay over as i am taking a group of students who are delivering a 5 day conference to 15year olds who have been excluded from school. 

Africaqueen i totally understand what u mean about feeling safer at home, im a big baby and will want dh by my side when i inject.


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya thanks grlis yeah i fell tierd hot flushes horrible headavhes and a bit of a sore tummer well twinges around overys had my first cry toda god now i feell like a big baby lol but part from that ok gl all xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies!

how r we all, well ive got my 12 week scan on thursday wiv dr Russel as i will have completed the DOLS trial then! woop! i got a letter this morning and i am also booked in for my first antenatel appointment at liverpool womans nxt friday hehe! sooooo excited! its gunna be a busy end of the week for me hehe! xxx

hope all u girlies are good and bring on all ur BFPssssssssssss i know this is gunna be a good end to 2011! :) good luck girlies! xxx


----------



## susiesue

Wow Laura that's amazing, I bet you are so excited!! I really hope I make it that far, am so scared something is going to go wrong. Yes am with Dr Russell as well, I spoke to him on phone and he sounded lovely. Hopefully there will be lots more BFP's on this thread soon, got everything crossed. :baby:

Kazza hope you feeling a bit better today, you will get used to the jabbing very quickly. Lots of baby dust to you :baby:

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies.

Laura- Wow i cannot believe how quick time has gone!! only seems like last wk that you were waiting to start again! im so happy for you that its all going well x

Susie- It is nerve wrecking being newly pregnant but just keep thinking positive and im sure all will be fine. Your first scan will be here before you know it x

Hi to everyone else. I am having a ok day so far which im glad about. My grief hits me all the time but for now my morning has been decent an all i can do is take it day by day really. I am going to cook a big turkey roast for dh and my dad later and then we are all going to watch a movie. May go for a little walk before lunch too as its such a nice sunny day. Only 9 days till i start dr now!!! so excited xxx


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Wow Laura that's amazing, I bet you are so excited!! I really hope I make it that far, am so scared something is going to go wrong. Yes am with Dr Russell as well, I spoke to him on phone and he sounded lovely. Hopefully there will be lots more BFP's on this thread soon, got everything crossed. :baby:
> 
> Kazza hope you feeling a bit better today, you will get used to the jabbing very quickly. Lots of baby dust to you :baby:
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone xx

 thanx hun, i was excactly the same as that hun, beleive me its normal, i kept saying it to phil and he went mad! oooops! u will be fine just take it easy! yeah hes realy nice Dr Russel xxx so made up 4 u! :hugs:


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks susi now i feel worse today realy exsauted its not nice any off us has got to through thiss xx


----------



## babies7777

Congrats Susiesue, yay another bfp!! How many embies did u have back in?

Laura im loving the new tickers, so exciting!

:hugs: to all.


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi ladies cant believe its been over 3 weeks since i was last on here, so much has happened. Ive been away and had a nice break, went camping at 7 months pregnant lol, was fun tho and quite comfy. I can now say im due to give birth next month, be it the end but time has soon flown.

Everything seems to be going right for the majority on here, laura glad everything is going well and susiesue congrats i bet ur sssssssssooooooooo happy.
Africa i was sorry to read about ur mum but hopefully she'll help u get ur little miracle as u start treatment. good luck!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone else, i will keep popping on but im back at work now for five weeks then bean will be here before i know it to keep me busy lol.


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Im loving the new tickers! about time mrs! lol x

Babies- How are things with you? x

Foxey- Thank you and i pray our ivf works first go with helping hand from my mum. Glad everything going well with you and cant believe you are 7mths already! cant wait to see a pic of your baby! do you know the sex? i cant rem if iv asked you x

Kazza- Sorry the side effects are bad for you but hopefully all be worth it x

I am only 8 days away from dr and my needles appt is on fri so getting there at last! cant wait to get cracking. Need this miracle more than ever xxx

Hi to everyone else. Hope all ok x


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks girlss x


----------



## babies7777

Im ok thanks just getting impatient waiting for our appointment to come through. They said at the pie its about a month later but i assume thats if you need all the blood tests and sperm samples etc and we only needed the viral tests. Just wish they would send it out so i can do a ticker and count down. Would you call them if you havent heard or just wait?
Im just worried they will get confused and think we need the other tests so not send out our appointment which is prob just me being silly as in our pack we got it only had the viral forms for blood and when i asked they said it was because they had the results for the other stuff.

Oooohhh i just want it to start and count down to that bfp!!

Not long for you now, its so exciting :)

I couldnt resist the other day i saw that if you joined the asda baby club you could get a huggies newborn starter kit so i thought why not :haha: it will keep till we have our :baby: You got a pack of nappies, wipes and a hat in it which was so cute. I keep looking at the box in the room thinking soon i will hopefully be using them. 

Hope you are doing ok re your mum, its such a cliche but with time it does get easier. Its not like you stop missing them its more like you get used to them not being there. I always think they are looking down and will probably be having a cuppa chatting about us and our ivf treatment.

:hugs:





africaqueen said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Laura- Wow i cannot believe how quick time has gone!! only seems like last wk that you were waiting to start again! im so happy for you that its all going well x
> 
> Susie- It is nerve wrecking being newly pregnant but just keep thinking positive and im sure all will be fine. Your first scan will be here before you know it x
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I am having a ok day so far which im glad about. My grief hits me all the time but for now my morning has been decent an all i can do is take it day by day really. I am going to cook a big turkey roast for dh and my dad later and then we are all going to watch a movie. May go for a little walk before lunch too as its such a nice sunny day. Only 9 days till i start dr now!!! so excited xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well x
Congrats Susie,fab news hun! Take it easy Xx
Laura,how ru hun? X
Africa,not long till dr now! Woopwoop! x
Hope everyone else is doing well with their treatment x

Afm - appointment went well on Friday,having lots of test during the next months at the spire hospital liverpool,there is still hope! They don't want me to leave it too long before going for it again. I won't give up on my dream.Xx


----------



## Melbram

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well x
> Congrats Susie,fab news hun! Take it easy Xx
> Laura,how ru hun? X
> Africa,not long till dr now! Woopwoop! x
> Hope everyone else is doing well with their treatment x
> 
> Afm - appointment went well on Friday,having lots of test during the next months at the spire hospital liverpool,there is still hope! They don't want me to leave it too long before going for it again. I won't give up on my dream.Xx

So glad to hear your appointment went well Del :thumbup:


----------



## susiesue

babies7777 said:


> Congrats Susiesue, yay another bfp!! How many embies did u have back in?
> 
> Laura im loving the new tickers, so exciting!
> 
> :hugs: to all.

Thanks for your message. I am so excited but it's so nerve wracking as well, every twinge sets me off in a panic!! I had 2 embies put back, which is recommended for my age (39). It was day 3 transfer, one 7 cell which they rated top quality, and one 6 cell which they rated good. I will find out on the 21st how many stuck!!!!! I didn't have any to freeze. 

Good luck with your cycle xx :baby:


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well x
> Congrats Susie,fab news hun! Take it easy Xx
> Laura,how ru hun? X
> Africa,not long till dr now! Woopwoop! x
> Hope everyone else is doing well with their treatment x
> 
> Afm - appointment went well on Friday,having lots of test during the next months at the spire hospital liverpool,there is still hope! They don't want me to leave it too long before going for it again. I won't give up on my dream.Xx

thats brill news hun that ur having lot of tests! nope never give up on ur dream coz it will come true hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Susiesue, yay another bfp!! How many embies did u have back in?
> 
> Laura im loving the new tickers, so exciting!
> 
> :hugs: to all.
> 
> Thanks for your message. I am so excited but it's so nerve wracking as well, every twinge sets me off in a panic!! I had 2 embies put back, which is recommended for my age (39). It was day 3 transfer, one 7 cell which they rated top quality, and one 6 cell which they rated good. I will find out on the 21st how many stuck!!!!! I didn't have any to freeze.
> 
> Good luck with your cycle xx :baby:Click to expand...

awwww u might have twinnies hun!!!! i still find it nerve wreckin hunny so dnt worry bout it, im not that far forward than ya! but u will be glad to know after ur first scan u will feel more at ease when u c ur lil one or 2 i did anyway :hugs: xxx


----------



## babies7777

I really hope it all goes great for you, its so exciting. I can imagine i would be the same, heck im like that now in the 2ww before even starting treatment. Tons and tons of sticky :dust:
Cant wait to see your scan picture.

:flower:

Thanks i cannot wait to join you with our bfp.




susiesue said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Susiesue, yay another bfp!! How many embies did u have back in?
> 
> Laura im loving the new tickers, so exciting!
> 
> :hugs: to all.
> 
> Thanks for your message. I am so excited but it's so nerve wracking as well, every twinge sets me off in a panic!! I had 2 embies put back, which is recommended for my age (39). It was day 3 transfer, one 7 cell which they rated top quality, and one 6 cell which they rated good. I will find out on the 21st how many stuck!!!!! I didn't have any to freeze.
> 
> Good luck with your cycle xx :baby:Click to expand...


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone
just thought i'd update everyone on my progress. i rang the woman's today expecting them to say i'd have to wait another month but they didn't and i start down regulating on the 22nd. i'm so scared after what happened last time. i'm dreading them telling me none have fertilised again. 
laura -where did you get your fresh royal jelly from?

does anyone know whether its good to drink milk during ivf or not?

hope everyone is good wherever they are up too x x


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> just thought i'd update everyone on my progress. i rang the woman's today expecting them to say i'd have to wait another month but they didn't and i start down regulating on the 22nd. i'm so scared after what happened last time. i'm dreading them telling me none have fertilised again.
> laura -where did you get your fresh royal jelly from?
> 
> does anyone know whether its good to drink milk during ivf or not?
> 
> hope everyone is good wherever they are up too x x

hi hunny so made up u start soon! i got my fresh royal jelly from health rack in st helens hun as my mum works there hehe! but u can get it from other health stores im sure! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> just thought i'd update everyone on my progress. i rang the woman's today expecting them to say i'd have to wait another month but they didn't and i start down regulating on the 22nd. i'm so scared after what happened last time. i'm dreading them telling me none have fertilised again.
> laura -where did you get your fresh royal jelly from?
> 
> does anyone know whether its good to drink milk during ivf or not?
> 
> hope everyone is good wherever they are up too x x

They told me i couldnt start cuz it was all full. Iv got a good mind to ring them and and ask what is going on. :growlmad:

Good luck with ur cycle and fx u get the bfp u have longed for. :)


----------



## susiesue

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well x
> Congrats Susie,fab news hun! Take it easy Xx
> Laura,how ru hun? X
> Africa,not long till dr now! Woopwoop! x
> Hope everyone else is doing well with their treatment x
> 
> Afm - appointment went well on Friday,having lots of test during the next months at the spire hospital liverpool,there is still hope! They don't want me to leave it too long before going for it again. I won't give up on my dream.Xx


Really glad your appointment went well. Never let go of your dream and remember miracles do happen :hugs: xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

glad to hear everyone is doing well can i ask a q did anyone ever get constipated on dr i know its a b it tmi but did it hurt to push im on day 5 of dr now and im getting constipated xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Del- I am LOVING the pma! you will be starting again in no time x

Susie- Ooh bet you are counting down the days to find out! how exciting! x

Babies- Wont be long intill you start too x

Babydust- Seems a bit unfair that others can start and you were told no... maybe to do with dating? as maybe they had too many that wk you would of been due EC etc? i would call them to put your mind at rest x


----------



## BabydustxXx

africaqueen said:


> Babydust- Seems a bit unfair that others can start and you were told no... maybe to do with dating? as maybe they had too many that wk you would of been due EC etc? i would call them to put your mind at rest x

I did give them a call just to ask if they had any cancllations and if they could fit me in. They still said no and i think it is because they have drugs training for a certain number of people and the 9th is full the next one is on 27th. Correct me if im wrong but i am assuming Caveh does not need the training hence the reason she can start this month. Well thats what i am telling myself. :shrug: Iv got a busy 2 weeks ahead of me with the return of students next week so im sure it will fly by.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi babydust

just to put your mind at rest i have had my training when i had my last cycle like you said. also i also think it depends on when your period comes and how many other people fall on the same day as you. 
when do you start actually down regulating?

xx


----------



## cvaeh

Laura-thanks for info. i'll go and hunt for some at the weekend.
just looked at health rack online. did you take the fresh royal jelly capsules? xx


----------



## susiesue

kazzaallen123 said:


> glad to hear everyone is doing well can i ask a q did anyone ever get constipated on dr i know its a b it tmi but did it hurt to push im on day 5 of dr now and im getting constipated xx

I didn't get that but everyone reacts differently. If you are having pain I would ring them to put your mind at rest! Hope all is ok :hugs: x


----------



## kazzaallen123

thaks susi ot ha sall calmed down now i feel a bit beeter now its just mainly tierdness sore boobs and headaches im on day 6 of dr xx how r u x


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi africa i never found out what i am having, wanted to keep it a suprise. weve chosen Jorja for a girl and Riley for a boy, wont be long before we get to meet him/her. how u getting on now? x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all

Good luck to all those on their IVF rounds - seems to be a hive of activity!

Well hooray my BMI is now 29!! So in 3 weeks I've lost 1stone and 1lb but got my by hycosy scan next week and consultant appt the week after so going to carry on til then. If I can lose another 6lb I will have a BMI of 28. Does anyone know if they weight you at all your appts or is it a case of get to the BMI so you can get help? Not that I plan to put weight on but sure with the hormones weight gain will happen as side effect? Anyone know?

Baby dust to you all and lots of luck xx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Laura-thanks for info. i'll go and hunt for some at the weekend.
> just looked at health rack online. did you take the fresh royal jelly capsules? xx

yeah hun fresh royal jelly capsules xx


----------



## Jane22

Hi girls - just thought I'd pop on and say hi!

DR going ok - am still waking up in the night, sweating (!) and I have had a couple of crying outbursts! It's started to hurt a bit more too, not sure if that's due to slight bruising.

Fingers crossed baseline scan is good on Tuesday!

Kazzaallen - not had any constipation so far, just kep drinking I guess!

Africaqueen - not long now!!!!

Laura, Susie - hope all FOUR of you are doing well! xxx


----------



## laura25

MrsE75 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good luck to all those on their IVF rounds - seems to be a hive of activity!
> 
> Well hooray my BMI is now 29!! So in 3 weeks I've lost 1stone and 1lb but got my by hycosy scan next week and consultant appt the week after so going to carry on til then. If I can lose another 6lb I will have a BMI of 28. Does anyone know if they weight you at all your appts or is it a case of get to the BMI so you can get help? Not that I plan to put weight on but sure with the hormones weight gain will happen as side effect? Anyone know?
> 
> Baby dust to you all and lots of luck xx

hi hun, u shud be ok, i never put weight on thru my cycles and only got weighed twice thru it all! once when i had my app wiv dr lewis jones and again just b4 my EC procedure just so they knew how much sedative to give me for it. im sure u will be fine just stick to what ur doing hun and a massive congrats on losin weight hunny xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

Jane22 said:


> Hi girls - just thought I'd pop on and say hi!
> 
> DR going ok - am still waking up in the night, sweating (!) and I have had a couple of crying outbursts! It's started to hurt a bit more too, not sure if that's due to slight bruising.
> 
> Fingers crossed baseline scan is good on Tuesday!
> 
> Kazzaallen - not had any constipation so far, just kep drinking I guess!
> 
> Africaqueen - not long now!!!!
> 
> Laura, Susie - hope all FOUR of you are doing well! xxx

thanks hunnie im a little sore aswell i know how you feell xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Foxey- Ooh i love those names you have picked out  not long till you meet your bundle of joy now! you must be so excited. I am ok as can be with all the sadness but trying to think positive as regards this cycle so its the focus i need x

Jane- Glad you are doing ok with dr. Night sweats not much fun but worth it in the end eh? please god. Yep not long for me now! cant wait x

MrsE-Well done on your weight loss. I lost 4 stones for this cycle but have gained a few lbs with comfort eating the past few wks as missed my mum so much so i hope they dont weigh me tomorrow at needles appt... i was weighed at cons appt and my BMI was just under 30 then x

Kazza- Hope all is well with you x

Laura- I have added you to our LWH fb group as its completely private and all the girls from my other thread are on there too 

****LINK REMINDER****

Just to let you ladies know that the next link meeting is at the hewitt centre on wed 14th sep. This mths discussion will be focused on the emotional impact of IVF and ways of dealing with it all the best we can. After the talk we all have chance to have a chat and its a nice supportive group so all welcome. Starts at 6pm x

Well its my needles appt at 9am tomorrow so off to get a bath now an then bed as up early. I start dr on tuesday 13th  xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Foxey- Ooh i love those names you have picked out  not long till you meet your bundle of joy now! you must be so excited. I am ok as can be with all the sadness but trying to think positive as regards this cycle so its the focus i need x
> 
> Jane- Glad you are doing ok with dr. Night sweats not much fun but worth it in the end eh? please god. Yep not long for me now! cant wait x
> 
> MrsE-Well done on your weight loss. I lost 4 stones for this cycle but have gained a few lbs with comfort eating the past few wks as missed my mum so much so i hope they dont weigh me tomorrow at needles appt... i was weighed at cons appt and my BMI was just under 30 then x
> 
> Kazza- Hope all is well with you x
> 
> Laura- I have added you to our LWH fb group as its completely private and all the girls from my other thread are on there too
> 
> ****LINK REMINDER****
> 
> Just to let you ladies know that the next link meeting is at the hewitt centre on wed 14th sep. This mths discussion will be focused on the emotional impact of IVF and ways of dealing with it all the best we can. After the talk we all have chance to have a chat and its a nice supportive group so all welcome. Starts at 6pm x
> 
> Well its my needles appt at 9am tomorrow so off to get a bath now an then bed as up early. I start dr on tuesday 13th  xxx



awww i know just got a notification on fbook! thanx! awwww good luck for ur app tomoz! woop u will get to do ur first injection then tomoz! how exciting!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i wont be doing the jabs anyway hun cos my friend Jane is diabetic so she is going to be doing them for me! lol. Looking forward to getting started! how are things with you? xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- things are good wiv me apart from ive pulled one of my left ribs coz its so painful to twist or bend and it hurts my back to! not good must of moved funny at work yesterday! so im off today and gunna rest up and hope it settles down! :( apart from that im brill hehe! xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone, so glad it's Friday!!! 
Hope everyone is doing ok, kazza and Jane I hope you getting on ok with dr and your symptoms are not too bad. 
Hope it went ok for you Africa today at your needles appointment, not long to go for you now :happydance:

Hello to everyone else. 

I have had a stressful couple of days, the soreness in my (.)(.) seems to be fading, it's never been that bad really so have been mega panicking!! No other symptoms yet, but no bad ones either so just need to keep praying all ok. It's rubbish that we all have to go through this to get our dreams. 

Have a good weekend everyone and loads of baby dust to you all :baby::baby:
:hugs:


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Hi everyone, so glad it's Friday!!!
> Hope everyone is doing ok, kazza and Jane I hope you getting on ok with dr and your symptoms are not too bad.
> Hope it went ok for you Africa today at your needles appointment, not long to go for you now :happydance:
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> I have had a stressful couple of days, the soreness in my (.)(.) seems to be fading, it's never been that bad really so have been mega panicking!! No other symptoms yet, but no bad ones either so just need to keep praying all ok. It's rubbish that we all have to go through this to get our dreams.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone and loads of baby dust to you all :baby::baby:
> :hugs:

hi hunny dnt wrry bout ur (.)(.) not hurting as much anymore mine wasnt to bad to start wiv just a few shootin pains in left one b4 i found out i was pregnant, now they dnt realy hurt at all havent for a few weeks now! xxx


----------



## susiesue

Aww thanks Laura, feeling bit better now, just had one of those worry days. Hope all ok with you :baby:


----------



## laura25

i know wot u meean hun, hehe, im not to bad thanx apart from ive one of my left ribs doing summit! booooo its ouchy! hope ur good hunny xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

I am patiently waiting for my appointment card hmmm not:haha: 
Think i will call them on monday if not heard, anyone know what telephone number is the best one to call to ask about appointments?

Laura hope ur feeling better, i hurt my hip the other week and its still a bit sore now but hopefully will get better soon. I wonder if yours might be a bit to do with everything relaxing and stretching out to make room for lo too, hope its better soon eitherway.


Africa, lots of luck for needle training and dr, so exciting :happydance:

Hello to everyone else.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Hope everyone is ok and have a nice wkend x

I am exhausted today but appt went very smoothly! got called in bang on 9am which was a shock! lol. the appt was 5 mins as all the nurse needed to do was give me a booklet and show how to draw the meds and that was it as i took my diabetic friend with me who will be doing all my jabs and obviously she is a pro so nurse didnt need to get me to do a needle so just waiting to start dr on tuesday and im booked in for a baseline scan on the 4th oct, so soon be there  xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

gl africa are you using supercure hun dont get to worried about the symptoms they calm down after a week hun im on day 9 tommorow and all i get now is tiredness and sore boobs and a bit of bloatness just needed a little sleep this afternoon to keep me going lol gl hunnie and keep me posted my baseline scan is booked for 22nd september best of luck hunnie and wish us all lots of baby dust


:crib: gl all for 2011

and i also hope i get my :af: before my basline scan plz god plz or it couled mess it up for me gl all xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Babies if u try the nurses station at 9am on the dot they tend to answer quickly. Well thats what i have been doing and they respond really quickly. 

Africaqueen glad ur needles training went well. Cant believe it only lasted 5 mins. Iv got an hours drive there and back for five mins. I guess it will be worth it tho. Did u get called in individually or as a group? Do u have to inject at a certain time everyday or can it be anytime as long as u inject?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Kazza- I am going to be on 0.5 of bereslin(spelt wrong) and then for stimming i am on menopur (75miu). I hope that i dont get many headaches as a side effect as i always seem to panic with the odd headache i get as im not used of getting them... lol. Glad all is going well with you x

Babydust- My appt was only so quick as i didnt do a practise run due to taking my diabetic friend with me, who has been self injecting for 30yrs so nurse knew she was more than able to do it, hence the quickie appt  When i have my baseline scan on the 4th oct she will explain how to mix the menopur etc so its not too mind boggling all in one appt ;-) you will soon be starting too! x

Hi to all the other girls and hope everyone is ok x

I am trying to have a relaxing day today as i feel a little under the weather and i need to be well for my cousin's babies christeneing tomorrow first family get together since my dear mum's funeral so bit nervous of how il feel but looking forward to getting out for the afternoon. 3 days till i start dr now! cant get over it! ha xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

baby yes hun you havre to inject same time everyday but she let me pick the time but once you have picked a time you have to stick to it hun hope that helps i had needle training they get you to stick a needle in yourself but it doisent hurt one bit hun 

africa hun sorry to worry you but im not going to lie the headaches are constant hun mine are that bad i have to go to sllep wish you all the best hun xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank you, i am going to call on monday, i found a few numbers in one of the leaflets in the pie pack and one was for the nurses station and also saw one that said nhs appointments so will try both.

Thank you :flower:



BabydustxXx said:


> Babies if u try the nurses station at 9am on the dot they tend to answer quickly. Well thats what i have been doing and they respond really quickly.
> 
> Africaqueen glad ur needles training went well. Cant believe it only lasted 5 mins. Iv got an hours drive there and back for five mins. I guess it will be worth it tho. Did u get called in individually or as a group? Do u have to inject at a certain time everyday or can it be anytime as long as u inject?


----------



## BabydustxXx

Just got a phone call from my work colleague. Shes just found out shes pregnant. I am so happy for her but i cant help feeling like crap. I just want to cry. She knows what we have been going through and has been really nice to me. Im just feeling really sorry for myself :(


----------



## Melbram

I know that feeling Babydust my friends seem to be getting pregnant left right and centre. One of my cousin's has actually had her little girl taken off her by the father because she isnt looking after her - it makes me so angry 

Hope everyone else is well - lots of you seem to be injecting or waiting to start! very excited for you all :dust:

not a lot going on with me at the minute by OH has an appointment 2moz for another SA and we have appointment booked in November which i think is to go over results and i assume discuss when we will be starting IVF?. Havent heard anything about PIE yet though when do you usually have the PIE appointment?


----------



## MrsE75

Melbram I'm the same OH had all his tests and an ultrasound plus I've had bloods and ultrasound this week going for hycosy scan then appt with consultant the following week but not been old anything about PIE yet some people on here seem to have attended a PIE yet waiting to have tests so not really sure which way around they do things. Seems everyone I different. Wondering if at my next consultant appt I will be invited to a PIE as I think you need to have that to start IVF. 

Anyone shed any light on the process?


----------



## susiesue

From my memory we had the tests, then appointment to go through them ( it was just the SA as my tests had been done at whiston), then we got pie letter. After pie we had the viral bloods done, then another appointment with the nurse to discuss process, then started. 

Hope it comes round quick for you both, lots of baby dust :dust: xx


----------



## Melbram

Thanks for the info SusieSue lookes like ill be waiting until November/December to go to PIE then....feels so far away :wacko: Hope it comes quicker for you MrsE75


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

As regards PIE... everyone is different but with my issues(i have no tubes) i was referred to the LWH from my GP and then we went to see Mr Kingsland who then informed us that we were able to have funding and that we should expect a PIE invite soon. Within a wk we had the PIE date for may. Our appt with kingsland was in April so PIE took place around 6wks after being granted funding for IVF. We then got all our packs at the PIE with consent forms and blood and semen test forms and went from there. Once all results were in we had a joint consultant appt where the nurse went through all the consent forms and told us when we could start. We were delayed in starting due to my rubella immunity test coming back as negative so i had to have MMR jabs before we could progress. Good luck girls. Seems like forever but time goes quick and you will be starting before you know it xxx


----------



## babies7777

We were referred to lwh by gp, saw consultant for initial appointment they wanted dh to have another sa and me a scan. Then we went back for the results and the consultant confirmed we needed icsi then told to wait for pie appointment. We then got the pie appointment and had viral bloods done and now just waiting for our next one to give in all the forms then you hopefully get started on your next cycle.





MrsE75 said:


> Melbram I'm the same OH had all his tests and an ultrasound plus I've had bloods and ultrasound this week going for hycosy scan then appt with consultant the following week but not been old anything about PIE yet some people on here seem to have attended a PIE yet waiting to have tests so not really sure which way around they do things. Seems everyone I different. Wondering if at my next consultant appt I will be invited to a PIE as I think you need to have that to start IVF.
> 
> Anyone shed any light on the process?


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls

Just to let you all know that we have set up a LWH support group on FB and there are few of us from here and lots from fertility friends website so if anyone wants to join us, please PM me your details and il add you on fb and then to the group as its a secret group and can join by invite only so nobody can find us or know what we are talking about xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Susiesue

Can you remember how long after having the viral bloods done that you got your next appointment?




susiesue said:


> From my memory we had the tests, then appointment to go through them ( it was just the SA as my tests had been done at whiston), then we got pie letter. After pie we had the viral bloods done, then another appointment with the nurse to discuss process, then started.
> 
> Hope it comes round quick for you both, lots of baby dust :dust: xx


----------



## Melbram

babies777 i think ill be doing the same route as you then - iv had my scan and now OH had is SA so next appointment November to discuss results. At our first consultation the consultant said we would be looking at Dec/Jan to start but i very much doubt it if we have to wait for pie and viral results etc..........on the plus side i gues i will be able to drink alcohol over Christmas after all :D

Africaqueen only today to go before you can start jabbing :D yey


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone

Babies - I can't remember my exact date of viral bloods but I think it was about 3 weeks ish afterwards. My pie was 18 March and I started down reg on 15 July, but everyone's situation might be different. I nearly didn't start then as they were initially full that month but I got a cancellation. Fingers crossed it moves quick for you. 

Africa - can any of your other fb friends see the lwh group if you join? Good luck with your first jab tomorrow. 

Afm - not a great few days, had spotting sat night, nothing yesterday then started again this morning. Have been to HC today and they are taking my bloods every 48 hours to confirm it's a viable pregnancy. They are also wanting to rule out ectopic as I've had dizziness, but I often get that anyway. Am off work with feet up and everything crossed xx


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- You are heading in the right direction and you enjoy your xmas drinks! lol. I truly hope and pray that its a dry xmas/new year for me tho  x

Susie- No none of my fb friends can see the group or anything to do with it. It is a secret group so only women that are added to that group by one of us girls from here or another site i use can see the info on there so its really good. x

Hi to everyone else.

I cannot believe i start dr tomorrow! ha. wont sink in after all this waiting xxx


----------



## runnergirl100

good luck for dr aq xx


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Melbram- You are heading in the right direction and you enjoy your xmas drinks! lol. I truly hope and pray that its a dry xmas/new year for me tho  x
> 
> I hope it is too fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## susiesue

africaqueen said:


> Melbram- You are heading in the right direction and you enjoy your xmas drinks! lol. I truly hope and pray that its a dry xmas/new year for me tho  x
> 
> Susie- No none of my fb friends can see the group or anything to do with it. It is a secret group so only women that are added to that group by one of us girls from here or another site i use can see the info on there so its really good. x
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> I cannot believe i start dr tomorrow! ha. wont sink in after all this waiting xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok I will pm you my details for Facebook, I didn't want some of my mates to see as not everyone knows. Good luck tomorrow, lots of baby dust :baby:


----------



## babies7777

It does sound like we have gone the same way, after the consultation in nov you may get on a pie quickly and may start then fingers crossed.

:flower:



Melbram said:


> babies777 i think ill be doing the same route as you then - iv had my scan and now OH had is SA so next appointment November to discuss results. At our first consultation the consultant said we would be looking at Dec/Jan to start but i very much doubt it if we have to wait for pie and viral results etc..........on the plus side i gues i will be able to drink alcohol over Christmas after all :D
> 
> Africaqueen only today to go before you can start jabbing :D yey


----------



## babies7777

I called them today and managed to get through, they said should hear within a week so it will be just over 3 weeks so about what you said.

Hope everything is ok with your lo.

:hugs:



susiesue said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Babies - I can't remember my exact date of viral bloods but I think it was about 3 weeks ish afterwards. My pie was 18 March and I started down reg on 15 July, but everyone's situation might be different. I nearly didn't start then as they were initially full that month but I got a cancellation. Fingers crossed it moves quick for you.
> 
> Africa - can any of your other fb friends see the lwh group if you join? Good luck with your first jab tomorrow.
> 
> Afm - not a great few days, had spotting sat night, nothing yesterday then started again this morning. Have been to HC today and they are taking my bloods every 48 hours to confirm it's a viable pregnancy. They are also wanting to rule out ectopic as I've had dizziness, but I often get that anyway. Am off work with feet up and everything crossed xx


----------



## babies7777

Yay, lots of luck for tomorrow.

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Melbram- You are heading in the right direction and you enjoy your xmas drinks! lol. I truly hope and pray that its a dry xmas/new year for me tho  x
> 
> Susie- No none of my fb friends can see the group or anything to do with it. It is a secret group so only women that are added to that group by one of us girls from here or another site i use can see the info on there so its really good. x
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> I cannot believe i start dr tomorrow! ha. wont sink in after all this waiting xxx


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Babies - I can't remember my exact date of viral bloods but I think it was about 3 weeks ish afterwards. My pie was 18 March and I started down reg on 15 July, but everyone's situation might be different. I nearly didn't start then as they were initially full that month but I got a cancellation. Fingers crossed it moves quick for you.
> 
> Africa - can any of your other fb friends see the lwh group if you join? Good luck with your first jab tomorrow.
> 
> Afm - not a great few days, had spotting sat night, nothing yesterday then started again this morning. Have been to HC today and they are taking my bloods every 48 hours to confirm it's a viable pregnancy. They are also wanting to rule out ectopic as I've had dizziness, but I often get that anyway. Am off work with feet up and everything crossed xx


hi hun, hope ur ok!!! im sure u and baby will be fine hun! u take it easy and get lots of rest! sending u a big :hugs: xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope everyone is ok? Not been on for a while sorry.
Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow Africa,I have my fx for u hun Xx
How's the dr going with everyone else?
Laura,u and babs ok? x
Susie,I'm sure everything will be fine hun,take it easy x 
No news with me really,not doing too well,thought I was getting stronger especially after my follow up but I'm still finding it hard xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya africa i cant pm you but my email adress is [email protected] hun can you add me on the fb thing hun thanks

and dell im fab hun on day 12 tomoz of dr only a week and 2 days till baseline scan yay

hope everyone else is well gl all xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya ladies 

Susie- Hope everything turns out ok for you. I had two ectopics and both tubes removed but had no dizziness. Good luck to you x

Kazza- I will try and add you hun. Not long till baseline scan for you now! woohoo x

Del- Aww you will get there in the end. It is a very emotional journey x

Babies- Hope u get appt soon x

Hi to everyone else.

I had a real mixed emotions day today. We scattered my mums ashes on the beach in north wales and then went to holywell and lit candles and said prayers for her so very emotional for me an my dad. Then tonight i started my down regulation jabs. Strange contrast and im very emotional starting this without my mum around to support me but i pray she watches over us and helps send us our baby. The jab never hurt at all as my best friend did it and she is diabetic so been injecting for 30yrs herself so she was a pro. Glad 1st jab out the way and hope i dont get many side effects later on  xxx


----------



## laura25

hi sarah, made up u started DR hun, u wont believe how quick it ends up going now hehe! both my cycles flew as soon as i got started!

me and babs are great, babs still making mummy sick on a night every now and again hehe! but i dont mind lol!
got my 3 month scan on thursday morn and my booking in antenatal app on friday afternoon! sooooo excited!!!!! eeeeeeeeeek! glad ur injections arent painful! there newt are they, the only thing that was slightly painful 4 me was the stimmin stuff asi got lil hot rash after injecting it but it only stung 4 a sec wasnt bad at all! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Laura, lots of luck with your scan and appointment, makes me so hopeful seeing your tickers and scan pic.

Africa, glad first needle went well.

Hugs to all :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- I hope this cycle goes quick and its a BFP! lol. Good luck for your scan tomorrow! cant wait to see the next scan pic! x

Hi to Babies, Melbram, Jane, Polly, Babydust, Caz and all the gang xxx

****LINK REMINDER****

Ladies, it is the LINK infertility support group at the hewitt centre tonight at 6pm. This mths talk is about the emotional impact of IVF and there will be time for a chat with all the other ladies going through treatment after that. It is in the conference room in the Hewitt centre. Just ring the bell and someone will let you in.
I will be attending but i will be a little late as im due my jab at 5.20 
Hope to see some of you there xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hello ladies - how are you all?

I had my baseline scan yesterday and it was good news - starting stimms tonight! Bit scared about doing it though, hope I dont over-respond!
Booked in for the 23rd for my next scan!

Africa & Kazza - how are you doing on DR? I'm hoping thats the stimms mean I can sleep through the night now and stop the next sweats!

Susie - how are you hun?

Does anyone know if you can inject anywhere other than the stomach? Getting a few bruises, so just wondered if it's an option! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Jane.
Glad baseline scan went well and that you are starting stimms 
I will be nervous of over stimulating too but we are well monitered so should be fine.
I have heard people inject in their thigh when the stomach has been too sore but i would ask the HC to make sure. Good luck with stimms! cant wait to get started on mine.
I had a little hot flush before but only had 2 jabs so surely cant be a side effect of that?

xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

africa i started getting hot flushes after 2 jabs hun its normal and thanks jane started my af tonight so my baseline shouled be ok now for nxt wekk yay xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. 
Well day 3 of down regging for me and talk about exhausted!! i could sleep stood up! has anyone else found this? i have a lot of emotional stuff going on anyway an im tired a lot due to that but i am talking so tired i could sleep for a wk! lol.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello everyone! 

Africa and Kazza - hope you are coping ok with the dr, it will go so fast and soon be time for baseline scan. I was fairly tired with the dr too and it seemed to get better once I was on stimms. 

Jane - great news on starting stimms, hope it goes well. Won't be long till egg collection, that's when it gets exciting!! 

Del - good to hear from you hun and hope you are ok. Its such a hard journey we are all on but try and stay strong and don't let go of your dream, miracles do happen. 

Laura - really looking forward to this weeks scan pic :baby:

Afm - much better news, bleeding stopped but still had to go to HC twice this week for bloods. I got a bit upset when I was there yesterday and they announced that they were going to scan me. Anyway the scan showed one little sac with a tiny heart beating inside :happydance: Bloods have come back ok so they are not worried! I can relax until the next worry :wacko:

Hello to everyone else and fingers crossed for lots more BFP's for you all .. 
:bfp::bfp:
:hugs: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Susie that is wonderful news! so happy that u seen a lil hb and can relax a tiny bit now xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Susie that's great news, you must be so happy. 

Does everyone have to DR for treatment cos it doesn't sound like fun?!

I had my hycosy scan today feeling a bit tender and bad period pains but otherwise ok. Good news is they said they can't see any blockages on either side so go to see the consultant next week and get our game plan I hope! Weight wise I'm down to 28 BMI from 32 in just over 4 weeks so very proud of myself! 

Fingers crossed we get the green light next week. I think they will put me on clomid - seems to be the standard first stop but I'm 36 next week and want to hopefully have more than one child before I'm 40 so not going to let them fob me off.

Good luck everyone at all the stages - a very active thread at the moment x


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Africa and Kazza - hope you are coping ok with the dr, it will go so fast and soon be time for baseline scan. I was fairly tired with the dr too and it seemed to get better once I was on stimms.
> 
> Jane - great news on starting stimms, hope it goes well. Won't be long till egg collection, that's when it gets exciting!!
> 
> Del - good to hear from you hun and hope you are ok. Its such a hard journey we are all on but try and stay strong and don't let go of your dream, miracles do happen.
> 
> Laura - really looking forward to this weeks scan pic :baby:
> 
> Afm - much better news, bleeding stopped but still had to go to HC twice this week for bloods. I got a bit upset when I was there yesterday and they announced that they were going to scan me. Anyway the scan showed one little sac with a tiny heart beating inside :happydance: Bloods have come back ok so they are not worried! I can relax until the next worry :wacko:
> 
> Hello to everyone else and fingers crossed for lots more BFP's for you all ..
> :bfp::bfp:
> :hugs: xx


awwwww hun this made me very happy! been waiting and hoping everything was ok and it is! thats just brill hun xx:hugs:xx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies,

well girlies had my 3 month scan today! was PERFECT!!!!!! sooooooo happy! :D

hope all u girlies are good, lovely to see u all going thru treatment or waiting to!!!

good luck to u all and tonnes of babydust! look 4ward to seeing them BFP +++++++++++ xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies!!! :flower:

I am going through my first cycle of IVF at the Women's. I have to go in on the 23rd Sept for my drugs appointment then off i go down regging. Is anyone going through this at the same time?? It would be fabs to buddy up with someone!!

Cant wait to see all our BFP's :happydance:

xx


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> Hey ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> I am going through my first cycle of IVF at the Women's. I have to go in on the 23rd Sept for my drugs appointment then off i go down regging. Is anyone going through this at the same time?? It would be fabs to buddy up with someone!!
> 
> Cant wait to see all our BFP's :happydance:
> 
> xx

hello and welcome, good luck wiv ur treatment hunny :winkwink:x


----------



## lanny23

nicijones said:


> Hey ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> I am going through my first cycle of IVF at the Women's. I have to go in on the 23rd Sept for my drugs appointment then off i go down regging. Is anyone going through this at the same time?? It would be fabs to buddy up with someone!!
> 
> Cant wait to see all our BFP's :happydance:
> 
> xx

hey hun we've got our joint consultation on 22nd September just to go over our blood screening results so were not far behind you. if it all goes well we'll be having medication appointment on next af xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

nicijones said:


> Hey ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> I am going through my first cycle of IVF at the Women's. I have to go in on the 23rd Sept for my drugs appointment then off i go down regging. Is anyone going through this at the same time?? It would be fabs to buddy up with someone!!
> 
> Cant wait to see all our BFP's :happydance:
> 
> xx

Hi nicijones, like you im on my first cycle and due my drugs training on 27th sept so not far after you. Just waiting for af so drugs can be ordered.

Laura your scan pic looks lovely

Susie :happydance:

Hi to the rest of the ladies hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## Melbram

Susiesue that's great news!

Laura - love your profile pic cant believe its 3 months already!


Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## susiesue

laura25 said:


> hiya girlies,
> 
> well girlies had my 3 month scan today! was PERFECT!!!!!! sooooooo happy! :D
> 
> hope all u girlies are good, lovely to see u all going thru treatment or waiting to!!!
> 
> good luck to u all and tonnes of babydust! look 4ward to seeing them BFP +++++++++++ xxx

Laura your scan pic is AMAZING!!!! Bet you are sooo happy, can't believe the difference in a few weeks. I am 6 weeks tomorrow so half way there :baby: xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Africa hope the injections are going good.

Susiesue, so glad all is well with ur lo.

Laura, your scan pic is truly beautiful, so exciting!!

Hi to everyone else and the new ladies.


----------



## babies7777

Hi Lanny23

If you dont mind me asking, how long did you wait from having the viral bloods done to getting your joint consultation appointment?




lanny23 said:


> nicijones said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> I am going through my first cycle of IVF at the Women's. I have to go in on the 23rd Sept for my drugs appointment then off i go down regging. Is anyone going through this at the same time?? It would be fabs to buddy up with someone!!
> 
> Cant wait to see all our BFP's :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> hey hun we've got our joint consultation on 22nd September just to go over our blood screening results so were not far behind you. if it all goes well we'll be having medication appointment on next af xxxClick to expand...


----------



## kazzaallen123

are glad to hear everone is ok and africa hunnie it doise make you exaused hunnie i am day 14 of dr now and im still exausted hunnie keep chin up i know how ya feel
gl to everone else thinking about you all
laura congrats on the scan lovee x


----------



## lanny23

I waited bout 3 weeks hun but then rang the HC and asked them and got the date there and then. So all in all had my bloods done on 15th August and got joint cons on 22nd Sept. This is my first cycle too so looking forward to it xxx




babies7777 said:


> Hi Lanny23
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, how long did you wait from having the viral bloods done to getting your joint consultation appointment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicijones said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> I am going through my first cycle of IVF at the Women's. I have to go in on the 23rd Sept for my drugs appointment then off i go down regging. Is anyone going through this at the same time?? It would be fabs to buddy up with someone!!
> 
> Cant wait to see all our BFP's :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> hey hun we've got our joint consultation on 22nd September just to go over our blood screening results so were not far behind you. if it all goes well we'll be having medication appointment on next af xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> Well day 3 of down regging for me and talk about exhausted!! i could sleep stood up! has anyone else found this? i have a lot of emotional stuff going on anyway an im tired a lot due to that but i am talking so tired i could sleep for a wk! lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxx

yeah hun, tiredness is normal i was like that thru both of mine and i had major hot flushes and some headaches to sometimes, just try and get some rest hun! xxx


----------



## nicijones

BabydustxXx said:


> nicijones said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> I am going through my first cycle of IVF at the Women's. I have to go in on the 23rd Sept for my drugs appointment then off i go down regging. Is anyone going through this at the same time?? It would be fabs to buddy up with someone!!
> 
> Cant wait to see all our BFP's :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi nicijones, like you im on my first cycle and due my drugs training on 27th sept so not far after you. Just waiting for af so drugs can be ordered.
> 
> Laura your scan pic looks lovely
> 
> Susie :happydance:
> 
> Hi to the rest of the ladies hope your all ok :hugs:Click to expand...


Here's to our BFP's in November!!!! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## nicijones

laura25 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> Well day 3 of down regging for me and talk about exhausted!! i could sleep stood up! has anyone else found this? i have a lot of emotional stuff going on anyway an im tired a lot due to that but i am talking so tired i could sleep for a wk! lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxx
> 
> yeah hun, tiredness is normal i was like that thru both of mine and i had major hot flushes and some headaches to sometimes, just try and get some rest hun! xxxClick to expand...

Hi hun,
Can i just ask was it your second IVF that you got your BFP?? Did you take any time off after EC? 
x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Fab news! hope u get a start soon x

Laura- BEAUTIFUL scan pic! aaah how cute x

Nici- Welcome to the thread and good luck x

Kazza- Glad my side effects are normal then! lol x

Hi to melbram, Jane, lanny, babies, Caz, susie and all the other girls. x

I had my 3rd jab tonight and i am beyond exhausted and feeling very aggresive... lol so im off to bed for a good nights sleep xxx


----------



## lanny23

africaqueen said:


> MrsE- Fab news! hope u get a start soon x
> 
> Laura- BEAUTIFUL scan pic! aaah how cute x
> 
> Nici- Welcome to the thread and good luck x
> 
> Kazza- Glad my side effects are normal then! lol x
> 
> Hi to melbram, Jane, lanny, babies, Caz, susie and all the other girls. x
> 
> I had my 3rd jab tonight and i am beyond exhausted and feeling very aggresive... lol so im off to bed for a good nights sleep xxx

don't blame you goodnight hope you get some rest xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

I called the HC this morning and they said they have sent our appointment out its the 13th Oct, woo hoo so glad to finally have a date to count down to. 

Hugs to all.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Babies- Yay for appt! you can start a ticker soon  x

Hi to everyone else. Not much to report here. Having my 4th dr jab at 6pm. Time going rather fast luckily xxx


----------



## susiesue

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> I called the HC this morning and they said they have sent our appointment out its the 13th Oct, woo hoo so glad to finally have a date to count down to.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> :flower:


That's great news!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for early Xmas present BFP!! Xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi All

Hope everyone one is doing well at the different stages in progress.

Laura - Your pic is amazing and very inspirational indeed.

Africa - hows things hun with the injecting??

WEll not been on here for a while as had bloods done at LWH and due to them coming back all fine we are not eligable to help via the NHS even though wwe have been trying for over 2 years with no success.
With all that happening and looking into the cost it was a mine field and very costly. we did a little bitt of searching and found a fertility clinic in Manchester that do and egg sharing programme which in effect brings down the cost of treatment for yourself so after countless emails and paper filling ewe have our first appointment there on Tuesday which is quite exciting but at the same time making me very nervous.
Due to the fact that i will be egg sharing, my wife has also agreed to donate her eggs to the clinic for use as egg donors are in short supply so this again reduces the cost and we only have to pay for donor sperm which is great news for us as it still gives us an opportunity with IVF but at a fraction of the cost.
So if all goes well on Tuesday with the consultant, donation team and the councelling peeps my wife will start first to donate and once she has done that i can then start treatment, so hopefully and fingers crossed it will be all go for us soon.

Hi to everyone else, like i say not been on here for long so unsure where alot of people are up to.

Good luck to all, even though we are not getting treatment at LWH i will still pop on from time to time and see where everyone is at and hopefully be reading about some BFP soon.xx


----------



## Melbram

Stickypolly that's great news and very exciting for you! Good luck with your appointment on Tuesday :)


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Babies- Yay for appt! you can start a ticker soon  x
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Not much to report here. Having my 4th dr jab at 6pm. Time going rather fast luckily xxx

Hey Africaqueen,
how you finding the jabs??? are you doing them yourself? i will have to as my OH has a phobia against needles! When you went for your drug appt when you took meds with you, did you inject that same day with the nurse??
xx

:dust:


----------



## babies7777

Thank you, i so hope so, would be the best christmas ever.

:flower:



susiesue said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> I called the HC this morning and they said they have sent our appointment out its the 13th Oct, woo hoo so glad to finally have a date to count down to.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> That's great news!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for early Xmas present BFP!! XxClick to expand...


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Just a quick question about down reg being on day 23, does that depend on how long your cycles are as i have a 24 day cycle so i was wondering whether that would change the date i would down reg?

Cheers for any answers.

Its our anniversary tomorrow and excited for a great day, hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> Well day 3 of down regging for me and talk about exhausted!! i could sleep stood up! has anyone else found this? i have a lot of emotional stuff going on anyway an im tired a lot due to that but i am talking so tired i could sleep for a wk! lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxx
> 
> yeah hun, tiredness is normal i was like that thru both of mine and i had major hot flushes and some headaches to sometimes, just try and get some rest hun! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun,
> Can i just ask was it your second IVF that you got your BFP?? Did you take any time off after EC?
> xClick to expand...

hi hun, yeah was my 2nd ivf i got my bfp hunny! i booked a few holidays off hun so i had a few days to rest in between EC and ETxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies.

Babies- I would call lwh and ask about that. If you have 24 day cycles it would still be cd23 though tho wouldnt it? i think... lol. I would deffo check with them. Good luck x

Polly- Nice to see you back here with some positive news!  good luck for tuesday an hope all works out for you both and lovely that you will both be donating an giving so much hope to other women x

Nici- I am not scared of needles but im weak stomached to watch it go in so my best friend has been doing them for me as she is diabetic and been self injecting for 30yrs so safe to say she is a pro! lol. I have no bruises or marks, it never hurts and the only side effects i have had are the odd hot flush and feeling aggresive but its only early days on them yet so il see how i go. lol x

Hi to Laura, Melbram, Caz, Babydust and everyone else xxx


----------



## susiesue

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just a quick question about down reg being on day 23, does that depend on how long your cycles are as i have a 24 day cycle so i was wondering whether that would change the date i would down reg?
> 
> Cheers for any answers.
> 
> Its our anniversary tomorrow and excited for a great day, hope everyone has a great weekend.


Hello! My cycles vary between 24 and 28 so they started me on day 21. If you tell them your average cycle length they decide the best day for you. Have a great anniversary, it's mine on Monday :flower: xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

stickypolly-glad you have some positive news.

babies- my cycles vary between 25 and 32 days so they start my downregulating on day 19. i'm starting my second cycle on day 19 this thursday. 

laura- love the new scan picture. i managed to get some royal jelly capsules from the health rack. how many did you take a day? it says one on packet to support immune system but that doesn't seem a lot. 

africaqueen- hows the downregulating going? 

is anyone else starting down regulation this week!
xxxxx


----------



## laura25

Stickypolly said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope everyone one is doing well at the different stages in progress.
> 
> Laura - Your pic is amazing and very inspirational indeed.
> 
> Africa - hows things hun with the injecting??
> 
> WEll not been on here for a while as had bloods done at LWH and due to them coming back all fine we are not eligable to help via the NHS even though wwe have been trying for over 2 years with no success.
> With all that happening and looking into the cost it was a mine field and very costly. we did a little bitt of searching and found a fertility clinic in Manchester that do and egg sharing programme which in effect brings down the cost of treatment for yourself so after countless emails and paper filling ewe have our first appointment there on Tuesday which is quite exciting but at the same time making me very nervous.
> Due to the fact that i will be egg sharing, my wife has also agreed to donate her eggs to the clinic for use as egg donors are in short supply so this again reduces the cost and we only have to pay for donor sperm which is great news for us as it still gives us an opportunity with IVF but at a fraction of the cost.
> So if all goes well on Tuesday with the consultant, donation team and the councelling peeps my wife will start first to donate and once she has done that i can then start treatment, so hopefully and fingers crossed it will be all go for us soon.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, like i say not been on here for long so unsure where alot of people are up to.
> 
> Good luck to all, even though we are not getting treatment at LWH i will still pop on from time to time and see where everyone is at and hopefully be reading about some BFP soon.xx



Great news hunny! hope it all goes well and u get started soon! good luck and lots of babydust!!!!!!!!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> stickypolly-glad you have some positive news.
> 
> babies- my cycles vary between 25 and 32 days so they start my downregulating on day 19. i'm starting my second cycle on day 19 this thursday.
> 
> laura- love the new scan picture. i managed to get some royal jelly capsules from the health rack. how many did you take a day? it says one on packet to support immune system but that doesn't seem a lot.
> 
> africaqueen- hows the downregulating going?
> 
> is anyone else starting down regulation this week!
> xxxxx


hi hunny, hows u? thanks hun im made up wiv the scan its a good one hehe! yeah hun just take one thats all thats needed, thats all i took! good luck hunny! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Cvaeh- How are you doing? my dr is going fine thanks. My friend does my jabs as she is a pro so no pain or bruising so far  side effects so far are exhaustion and the odd hot flush along with some bad moods but aside from that nothing major to report so far so good xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Just a quick visit to see how u all are? It's so busy on here,welcome to all the new ladies. 
Glad all is going well for u Africa,I got very tired with both my rounds hun,it's normal. X
Laura,the scan pic is beautiful hun,so clear. Hope ur doing well. x
Polly,nice to hear from u,good luck with your treatment. X
Susie,how r things with u?x 
Hi to everyone else,hope ur ivf journeys are going well. Wishing everyone lots of luck. Xx


----------



## babies7777

Thats great i will def ask when we go to our appointment.

We had a lovely time thanks, went out for a meal etc it was perfect. 

Hope you have a great anniversary too 

:flower:x



susiesue said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Just a quick question about down reg being on day 23, does that depend on how long your cycles are as i have a 24 day cycle so i was wondering whether that would change the date i would down reg?
> 
> Cheers for any answers.
> 
> Its our anniversary tomorrow and excited for a great day, hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> 
> Hello! My cycles vary between 24 and 28 so they started me on day 21. If you tell them your average cycle length they decide the best day for you. Have a great anniversary, it's mine on Monday :flower: xxClick to expand...


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya ladies i am still all good got a bit off brusing on my beely now only 2 more days till my baseline scan xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Glad everyone is well.

Kazza- Good luck for your baseline scan. Im only day 7 of dr and by belly is aching a little too. All worth it hopefully x

Susie- How are you doing? been thinking of u x

xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

africa did you add me on that facebook thing love xx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- No hunni as u never sent me your details... lol xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies just a quick update..... Af arrived today :happydance: so rang LWH to order the drugs, nurse has changed my drugs appointment to the day i am due to inject (12th oct) so i can do my first injection there. Eeeeek!!!

Hope things are going well for those of you that are injecting and those of you that are waiting.... Sit tight it will be ur turn soon :thumbup:

Wishing everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## kazzaallen123

i did hun iu sent ya my email adress what details do you need xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya all dosie anyone know what i couled expect from my basline scan appointment xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Kazza. Well i cant rem seeing a email from u chick so maybe i deleted by mistake? if u send again il look for u so i can add u to the group but u will have to accept my FR first so i can add u 

At the baseline scan from what i have heard, you have a internal scan(no probs and painfree incase u have never had one) and they see if the womb lining is thin enough and then decide when to start u on stimms xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

yay baseline scan 2 moz can not wait this 3 weeks has flown by bring on the stims xx


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone! Im new here but read through quite a lot of your posts already! On monday we just got the go ahead for IVF after getting my BMI down to 29 after ttc for 5 years, had advanced endo and now PCOS! We were over the moon! Not quite sure what happens now though can anyone adivse?!

Thanks!


----------



## Jane22

Hi Girls

How are we all?

I'm on day 8 of stimms now, and so far so good really...(she says with caution!). I have had bloating from hell for the last 2 days, mind! Ovaries are a little twingy now and again, but otherwise fine. Nightsweats have finally stopped too!

Going for day 9 scan on Friday - hopefully all is looking good and I can have my EC on monday!

Kazza - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks jane hopefully i can join ya 2 moz with the stimming xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

and well done juls hunnie you are now can be part of the jabbing crew sooner than you think it will fly by now 4 you xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies,

well got my drugs the other day and was quite surprised at the size of the needles! some were really small and fine and others looked quite big! am prob being wimp like! haha!! Got drugs appt on fri so hoping i get to inject for first time then in front of the nurse!! 

Hows everyone else getting on??

Baby dust and sticky thorts to all!!

:dust:


----------



## Jules78

Thanks Kaz! Really excited but not sure what happens now! Does anyone know how long the wait list is ? Consultant said about 8 weeks from referall. Get married 4 weeks on saturday so its a great early wedding pressie!


----------



## susiesue

Hello girlies, hope everyone is well. 

Africa - thanks for your message hunnie. Am good thanks, had another scan at HC today, 7 weeks now and all was looking good. Heard the heartbeat!! Was nice cos the nurse that was in there had also been on my egg collection! Still worried sick but everyday it gets easier. Am not even putting a ticker on till 12 weeks!! How's your dr going and when's your baseline? 

Kazza - good luck for tomorrow, nearly stimms exciting!! 

Jane - hope you get good news on Friday and can go for egg collection. 

Babydust - yaaay for getting an appointment, it will be here before you know it. 

Hello to everyone else and good luck with your cycles. Am looking forward to celebrating all the BFP's :baby:

Loads of baby dust to everyone xx 
:dust:


----------



## MrsE75

Hiya all well ha my hycosy scan last week and had my consultant appt yesterday. So up shot is that my BMI was fine. There is nothing wrong with me or my OH so they've put me on clomid for 6mths - I'm a little concerned that this is quite a long time and want to get on with it. Plus I've just found out tonight that one of my best friends who has not been trying as long as us and they are 12wks pregnant. So I'm thrilled for her but I feel terrible cos I'm also devastated for me and asking why couldn't that be me. I know that makes me sound like a horrible person but I just can't help feeling that way and my OH just doesnt understand why I feel like that. His view is our time will come. 

So feeling crap tonight it all just seems so far away at the moment. Sorry to moan having a bad day &#57432;

Hope you're all doing better than me and get some BFP soon on here. X


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Kazza- Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow! hope u can start stimms. I have looked on fb and nobody has that as their profile pic so cant add u sorry x

Jules- Welcome and good luck with treatment. You would need to attend a PIE(patient info evening) as that starts your NHS cycle. I waited around a wk for the letter inviting us to it and we attended around 5wks later. You get all your consent an blood forms there and once all results are in they bring u in for a joint consultant appt x

Jane- Glad that stimms are going well for you and good luck for fri! not long now x

Nici- Dont worry about the needles. The big ones are only for drawing and mixing when u get onto the stimms. You only use the fine needles throughout and you barely feel them going in, honestly x

MrsE- Im sorry things seem to be dragging but a good sign they think clomid could work as you want to avoid IVF if possible as its more gruelling than you imagine. Good luck x

Susie- Ah thats brilliant news! im made up for you. Is it very emotional to be going through a long awaited pregnancy without your mum with u? im sorry to ask that but i know how emotional i get when i envisage being pregnant and not being able to share the joy with my mum as we were so close. So hard isnt it? Im very happy for you and cant wait to see scan pics! x

Hi to Laura, Caz and all the gang x

AFM- I am on day 9 of dr today and tonights needle hurt a little bit but not like the other night! lol. Its only my left side that hurts, the right is always pain free but my friend said the skin is tougher on the left. All worth it i pray. It does seem to be going fast now so im hoping when i have baseline scan on the 4th oct that i get to start stimms! im so impatient now. xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Kazza- Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow! hope u can start stimms. I have looked on fb and nobody has that as their profile pic so cant add u sorry x
> 
> Jules- Welcome and good luck with treatment. You would need to attend a PIE(patient info evening) as that starts your NHS cycle. I waited around a wk for the letter inviting us to it and we attended around 5wks later. You get all your consent an blood forms there and once all results are in they bring u in for a joint consultant appt x
> 
> Jane- Glad that stimms are going well for you and good luck for fri! not long now x
> 
> Nici- Dont worry about the needles. The big ones are only for drawing and mixing when u get onto the stimms. You only use the fine needles throughout and you barely feel them going in, honestly x


Really!! aw that makes me feel sooooooooo much better!! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## BabydustxXx

MrsE75 said:


> Hiya all well ha my hycosy scan last week and had my consultant appt yesterday. So up shot is that my BMI was fine. There is nothing wrong with me or my OH so they've put me on clomid for 6mths - I'm a little concerned that this is quite a long time and want to get on with it. Plus I've just found out tonight that one of my best friends who has not been trying as long as us and they are 12wks pregnant. So I'm thrilled for her but I feel terrible cos I'm also devastated for me and asking why couldn't that be me. I know that makes me sound like a horrible person but I just can't help feeling that way and my OH just doesnt understand why I feel like that. His view is our time will come.
> 
> So feeling crap tonight it all just seems so far away at the moment. Sorry to moan having a bad day &#57432;
> 
> Hope you're all doing better than me and get some BFP soon on here.
> X

Men dont understand, i recently found out one of my colleague is pregnant and she has only been trying since july. I am so happy for her but just cant help feeling really upset. When i told OH he just fobbed me off and told me not to get too hung up on it, our time will come. Fully understand how ur feeling. Sending you lots of :hugs:

When doc said he would put u on clomid, did he say he would review you in 3 months? I was on clomid for 3 months and then went for a review and was offered the chance of going straight on ivf or try another 3 months of clomid. I chose ivf. Doc said if it was going to work it would have done in the first 3 months. The maximum you can do on clomid is 6 months. I really hope clomid works for you. Wishing u and everyone else lots and lots of babydust


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Yep i promise u will be fine and after a day or 2 it becomes part of your routine x

Babydust- How are u doing? x

MrsE- Yes men dont understand as they are programmed soooo differently to us and it gets frustrating a lot of the time! grrrr x


----------



## lanny23

we've got our joint appointment today at the HC what should we be expecting? also what is the next step of the process after that? thanks xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thats good news Lanny! 
At our joint appt, we took consent forms back with us, we were seen by a nurse for 15 mins who went through all the consent forms and blood results etc and then she weighed us both and measured us and asked a few questions and then she was able to give us a appt date to get needles training to start on the following cycle, so i just had to call them on cd1 so they could order my meds and then i took it along to needles appt.
Sometimes if they are very busy they wont be able to confirm a start date at your joint appt, they will ask you to call cd1 and see if they have space that cycle.
Goes quick from here tho ;-) good luck xxx


----------



## lanny23

africaqueen said:


> Thats good news Lanny!
> At our joint appt, we took consent forms back with us, we were seen by a nurse for 15 mins who went through all the consent forms and blood results etc and then she weighed us both and measured us and asked a few questions and then she was able to give us a appt date to get needles training to start on the following cycle, so i just had to call them on cd1 so they could order my meds and then i took it along to needles appt.
> Sometimes if they are very busy they wont be able to confirm a start date at your joint appt, they will ask you to call cd1 and see if they have space that cycle.
> Goes quick from here tho ;-) good luck xxx

thanks Africa just got back she went through everything and said were going to need icsi so just got to wait til cd1 xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

just been reading how ur all getting on, wow some of ur cycles are going so quick now its exciting!!!!! i wish everyone all the luck in the world wiv the rest of there cycles and upcoming apps! hello and welcome to any new girlies who have joined!!! 

me and baba r doing great!! :) im 13 and 1/2 weeks now!! got a app wiv a blood specialist on wednesday, as my sister had very severe pre esclampsia, thrombosis and blood clots on her lungs wiv her first pregnancy there taking extra care of me hehe, might be put on baby aspirin for most of the remainder of my pregnancy to thin my blood!! i also have another scan on wednesday too!!! quite sad i have officially left the HC now!!! was sooo weird as we have been going there for near enuff 6 years! they are all fantastic!!!! and couldnt thank them anymore for giving us a chance to bake a miracle hehe!!!

i wish all u ladies the best of luck and tonnes of babydust!!! i know im gunna be seeing BFP ++++++++++ very soon! xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well. There seems to be a lot of people on here part way through their cycle or starting soon. I am starting down regulating again tonight. The thought of this cycle makes me feel sick after what happened last time (zero fertililization). I am so scared its all going to happen again even though we are having ICSI. The doctor said he couldn't gurarantee it would make a difference. I know this is my only chance to have a baby so I'm going to grit my teeth and get through it. I just wish I knew why it all went so wrong last time.

xxxxx


----------



## laura25

hiya cvaeh, good luck for starting DR hun!!! stay positive hunny, im sure it will go great hun this time!!!!!! sending u lots of luck 4 ur cycle hun and loads of babydust!!!!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lanny- That is fab they can fit u in next cycle! soon be starting x

Laura- Aww im so happy for u hun and cant wait to see another scan pic soon! hehe x

Cvaeh- yay for starting dr again! your bound to feel nervous after last time but ICSI helps sooo many couples so try and keep some pma and im sure u will get to transfer this cycle x

AFM- Im on day 11 of dr tomorrow!! going so fast and have my baseline scan on the 4th oct so hope my lining nice and thin by then. AF arrived today 4 days late so hope it is not too painful this time xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya grls scan went great yesterday start stimming 2 moz and egg colection shouled be sceduld for 5 6 7 th of october yay and its ok africa hun dw xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

kazzaallen123 said:


> hya grls scan went great yesterday start stimming 2 moz and egg colection shouled be sceduld for 5 6 7 th of october yay and its ok africa hun dw xx

Yay for a great scan yesterday. Wont be long until egg collection wishing u lots and lots of babydust :dust:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Can anyone tell me how long your joint consultation lasted for? just trying to sort out how long hubby has to book off work.

:flower:


----------



## Jane22

Kazza - great news! Join the stimming club!
Cvaeh - good luck hunny - dig in and stay strong, this is a whole new chance you're starting now.
Africa - hope you are still doing well?
Babies - think out appointment was around 1 hour 

AFM - I had my day 9 stimming scan yesterday and all went well. Lost count but there were at least 10+ follicles on each side, some of which were 17-18mm, others 13mm and smaller. The nurse described them as 'perfect' - ha ha!
So - booked in for EC on Tuesday am - yikes. My last dose of stimms tonight and trigger shot tomorrow. Action stations!!

xxxx


----------



## Jane22

Just realised that I wont be able to have a day 5 transfer (if we got that far) as it will be a Sunday and LWH is closed. I'm a bit cheesed off now, as that chance has been taken away.
Back on the 2 vs. 1 debate again now.....xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks all just started myt stims today not to long now gt another scan booked for friday xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

https://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10771;474/st/20110914/l/28/dt/5/k/885f/ttc.png


----------



## nicijones

Hi Ladies :hi:

I am finally ready to inject!!! eeeeeeeeeeek!!!! :yipee:
it feels like it has taken an age to get to this point! am gonna do it at 6 every evening and hopefully sleep through any side effects! Prob wishful thinking i know!!
The nurse yesterday warned me of cysts that can happen during down regging. Has anyone had this happen to them??

Baby dust to all!!

:dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Kazza- Glad scan went well and u can start stimms x

Jane- Wow its all happening fast now eh?! it is a shame the chance of a blast has gone but remember that lots of day 2-3 transfers work perfectly well ;-) good luck x

Nici- Great news that u can start. Good luck with 1st jab x

Babies- Our joint cons appt lasted about half hr hun but allow for a hr x

Well day 12 of dr for me today and af is sooo heavy! at least that womb lining should be nice an thin eh? lol xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Kazza- Glad scan went well and u can start stimms x
> 
> Jane- Wow its all happening fast now eh?! it is a shame the chance of a blast has gone but remember that lots of day 2-3 transfers work perfectly well ;-) good luck x
> 
> Nici- Great news that u can start. Good luck with 1st jab x
> 
> Babies- Our joint cons appt lasted about half hr hun but allow for a hr x
> 
> Well day 12 of dr for me today and af is sooo heavy! at least that womb lining should be nice an thin eh? lol xxx

i had a lovely heavy one both times, yep itl be nice and thin now hunny!!! its exciting!!!!!!!! not long now!!, the stims realy do fly by then its EC and ET soooooo excited 4 ya all going thru all ur cycles now its going quick hehe!! xx :hugs:


----------



## susiesue

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Kazza- Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow! hope u can start stimms. I have looked on fb and nobody has that as their profile pic so cant add u sorry x
> 
> Jules- Welcome and good luck with treatment. You would need to attend a PIE(patient info evening) as that starts your NHS cycle. I waited around a wk for the letter inviting us to it and we attended around 5wks later. You get all your consent an blood forms there and once all results are in they bring u in for a joint consultant appt x
> 
> Jane- Glad that stimms are going well for you and good luck for fri! not long now x
> 
> Nici- Dont worry about the needles. The big ones are only for drawing and mixing when u get onto the stimms. You only use the fine needles throughout and you barely feel them going in, honestly x
> 
> MrsE- Im sorry things seem to be dragging but a good sign they think clomid could work as you want to avoid IVF if possible as its more gruelling than you
> imagine. Good luck x
> 
> Susie- Ah thats brilliant news! im made up for you. Is it very emotional to be going through a long awaited pregnancy without your mum with u? im sorry to ask that but i know how emotional i get when i envisage being pregnant and not being able to share the joy with my mum as we were so close. So hard isnt it? Im very happy for you and cant wait to see scan pics!
> 
> Hi to Laura, Caz and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I am on day 9 of dr today and tonights needle hurt a little bit but not like the other night! lol. Its only my left side that hurts, the right is always pain free but my friend said the skin is tougher on the left. All worth it i pray. It does seem to be going fast now so im hoping when i have baseline scan on the 4th oct that i get to start stimms! im so impatient now. xxx


Hi hunnie, of course I don't mind you asking. It is hard as you are emotional anyway so I found that lots of feelings/memory's came back but I also try and think positive that she would have been so happy. I think the worst thing is knowing she will never meet the baby. I am lucky though that my lovely OH is very supportive and have got good friends and family, it's never the same though. Stay strong, your mum will be with you all the way xxx


----------



## susiesue

Jane22 said:


> Just realised that I wont be able to have a day 5 transfer (if we got that far) as it will be a Sunday and LWH is closed. I'm a bit cheesed off now, as that chance has been taken away.
> Back on the 2 vs. 1 debate again now.....xx

Hi Jane, try not to worry too much about the transfer, I had poor fertilisation rate and no blasts and look how it turned out for me! :happydance: I do think though that HC should open on Sunday's! Good luck and tons of babydust to you :dust::dust:


----------



## kazzaallen123

nicijones said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> I am finally ready to inject!!! eeeeeeeeeeek!!!! :yipee:
> it feels like it has taken an age to get to this point! am gonna do it at 6 every evening and hopefully sleep through any side effects! Prob wishful thinking i know!!
> The nurse yesterday warned me of cysts that can happen during down regging. Has anyone had this happen to them??
> 
> Baby dust to all!!
> 
> :dust:

i gt a little cyst hun but they said nothing to worry about x


----------



## kazzaallen123

africa dont worry about ya lining i only had a 2 day af and mine was lovely and thin she said xx


----------



## nicijones

kazzaallen123 said:


> nicijones said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> I am finally ready to inject!!! eeeeeeeeeeek!!!! :yipee:
> it feels like it has taken an age to get to this point! am gonna do it at 6 every evening and hopefully sleep through any side effects! Prob wishful thinking i know!!
> The nurse yesterday warned me of cysts that can happen during down regging. Has anyone had this happen to them??
> 
> Baby dust to all!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> i gt a little cyst hun but they said nothing to worry about xClick to expand...

Aw thanks for that hunni!! :thumbup:
i need to chill out now and let the drugs do their job!!! :happydance:
Am sure we will all have our BFP's very soon!!!!
xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

fell a bit balh 2 day today is the 2nd day of stims and still not felling anything shouled i be xx


----------



## Melbram

Hello Ladies 

Theres lots of activity going on at the minute! just thought i'd post a quick message to send you all lots of :dust: FX for lots of :bfp: in the comming weeks


----------



## Jane22

Hi Ladies!
EC tomorrow - eeek! Did anyone else have incredibly tender nipples just before EC? Ouch - they are so sore!
My tummy is so achy I cannot wait to find out how many eggs I've been growing!

Is it a general anaesthetic we have, or just sedation? I wont feel it will I?! xxx


----------



## susiesue

Jane22 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> EC tomorrow - eeek! Did anyone else have incredibly tender nipples just before EC? Ouch - they are so sore!
> My tummy is so achy I cannot wait to find out how many eggs I've been growing!
> 
> Is it a general anaesthetic we have, or just sedation? I wont feel it will I?! xxx

Hi Jane
It's sedation and no you won't feel a thing. I remember the injection going in and then next thing I knew I was awake and it was all over!! Bit sore when I got home but nothing major, as long as you not moving around to much it's fine. Good luck, can't wait to see how many lovely embies you get xx :hugs:


----------



## laura25

Jane- hope it went well today hun, and u have lots of eggies waiting to be fertilised!!! im sure u will have lots of embies tomorrow when they ring!!! eeeeek its exciting seeing all u girlies progress in ur cycles! lots of babydust to u all! xxx


----------



## laura25

Susiesue- hows u a baba getting on hun!!! u had any scans yet!!! cant wait to see piccys! XXX


----------



## nicijones

Hi everyone :hi:

I was wondering if anyone was taking any other supplements alongside their IVF cycle other than pregnacare or vitafex or any others similar to that.
Have been trawling the internet for help with successful IVFcycles and have come across CoQ10 which has seemed to help the amount and quality of eggs retreived at collection. Also L-arginine.

Would love to hear from any ladies that are taking these or have heard that it could be beneficial!!! The nurse i saw on Friday said to only take folic acid. 
hmmmmmmmm ...... do i buy the others or stick with my vitafex???? 

xxx


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was taking any other supplements alongside their IVF cycle other than pregnacare or vitafex or any others similar to that.
> Have been trawling the internet for help with successful IVFcycles and have come across CoQ10 which has seemed to help the amount and quality of eggs retreived at collection. Also L-arginine.
> 
> Would love to hear from any ladies that are taking these or have heard that it could be beneficial!!! The nurse i saw on Friday said to only take folic acid.
> hmmmmmmmm ...... do i buy the others or stick with my vitafex????
> 
> xxx


hi hun, i took folic acid and fresh royal jelly capsules in my 2nd cycle, which are supposed to boost ur immune system and make healthy eggs! and i did get more eggs and a blasto which i never got in my first cycle! so dunno if it was the royal jelly that made the difference!!! hope this helps hun x :)


----------



## nicijones

laura25 said:


> nicijones said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was taking any other supplements alongside their IVF cycle other than pregnacare or vitafex or any others similar to that.
> Have been trawling the internet for help with successful IVFcycles and have come across CoQ10 which has seemed to help the amount and quality of eggs retreived at collection. Also L-arginine.
> 
> Would love to hear from any ladies that are taking these or have heard that it could be beneficial!!! The nurse i saw on Friday said to only take folic acid.
> hmmmmmmmm ...... do i buy the others or stick with my vitafex????
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> hi hun, i took folic acid and fresh royal jelly capsules in my 2nd cycle, which are supposed to boost ur immune system and make healthy eggs! and i did get more eggs and a blasto which i never got in my first cycle! so dunno if it was the royal jelly that made the difference!!! hope this helps hun x :)Click to expand...


Hi hunni,
Did you take the fresh royal jelly capsules throughout your cycle or just around a certain point?? where did you get them from??

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:

xxx


----------



## Jane22

Thanks Susie - I'm getting nervous now! Just googled the procedure and it freaked me out a bit!

Laura - EC is tomorrow, sadly I havent had it yet!!

When will my massive bloated belly go down?!!! (hopefully not for 9 mths - ha!) xx


----------



## nicijones

kazzaallen123 said:


> fell a bit balh 2 day today is the 2nd day of stims and still not felling anything shouled i be xx

Hey hunni!!!
Hope your feeling a little better today!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicijones said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was taking any other supplements alongside their IVF cycle other than pregnacare or vitafex or any others similar to that.
> Have been trawling the internet for help with successful IVFcycles and have come across CoQ10 which has seemed to help the amount and quality of eggs retreived at collection. Also L-arginine.
> 
> Would love to hear from any ladies that are taking these or have heard that it could be beneficial!!! The nurse i saw on Friday said to only take folic acid.
> hmmmmmmmm ...... do i buy the others or stick with my vitafex????
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> hi hun, i took folic acid and fresh royal jelly capsules in my 2nd cycle, which are supposed to boost ur immune system and make healthy eggs! and i did get more eggs and a blasto which i never got in my first cycle! so dunno if it was the royal jelly that made the difference!!! hope this helps hun x :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi hunni,
> Did you take the fresh royal jelly capsules throughout your cycle or just around a certain point?? where did you get them from??
> 
> BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


thanx hunny :) i took um all the way thru so they got in my system, i got them from health rack in st helens but i think they sell um in other health shops hunny xx


----------



## laura25

Jane22 said:


> Thanks Susie - I'm getting nervous now! Just googled the procedure and it freaked me out a bit!
> 
> Laura - EC is tomorrow, sadly I havent had it yet!!
> 
> When will my massive bloated belly go down?!!! (hopefully not for 9 mths - ha!) xx

well good luck hunny hope it goes well im sure it will! its not that bad hun, u just go to sleep and wake up then its all done! u might be a lil crampy but nothink a paracetamol cant deal wiv! ul be fine, excited for ya xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey ladies hope your all ok.

Good luck for tomoz jane hope its not too painful and you get some lovely follies.

Im having a bit of blugh day today, keep getting sudden painful twinges on my right side not sure if it the cyst on my right ovary or my appendix. Going to see how i go tonight :(


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> Hey ladies hope your all ok.
> 
> Good luck for tomoz jane hope its not too painful and you get some lovely follies.
> 
> Im having a bit of blugh day today, keep getting sudden painful twinges on my right side not sure if it the cyst on my right ovary or my appendix. Going to see how i go tonight :(

awww hope ur ok hunny! id go and get it checked out hunny! take care xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi girls - well Im just back from LWH, and they got 11 eggs. Does that sound reasonable? I was a bit disappointed! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- 11 eggs is fab! the average tends to be between 8-12 so thats really good 
How was EC? How r u feeling? u will soon be pupo! good luck for call tomorrow x

Babydust- Hope ur ok hun. Maybe get checked out? x

Susie- Thanks for reply. I am finding the whole thing very hard going without my mum but i do feel her all around me which is a great comfort x

Hi to melbram, babies, laura, caz and gang. Hope everyone is ok x

AFM- I am on a real downer. The drugs are causing depression as well as dealing with my grief so its bad time in my life which i pray turns into a good time very soon as i need a break. Something needs to go right at some stage xxx


----------



## susiesue

Jane22 said:


> Hi girls - well Im just back from LWH, and they got 11 eggs. Does that sound reasonable? I was a bit disappointed! xx

Don't be disappointed hunnie, I got 12 and they said it was great number. Too many and you risk ohss, it's quality not quantity. Got everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

hi ladies, thanks for your concern, i feel much better today now the pain has gone. i was just being a wuss as my DH put it.:wacko:

Aww Africaqueen hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Jane so happy your EC went well. was it painful? how long did the whole process take? how long were you under sedation for?


----------



## Jane22

Afternoon ladies, sorry for the delay in replying, only just woken up! Nice 3 hour kip there!! Thank you for all your lovely messages, I just hope that a good number fertilise!

Babydust - I was in theatre for around 25mins total, but that includes sedation and waking up, so reckon procedure was 15 mins or so. I was lying in there for quite a while beforehand though, whilst they did identity checks with us both and inserted the cannula in my hand - bit of a nightmare for me - hate them!

Africa - sorry to hear that you are feeling down, I hope that you start to feel better soon, maybe when stimms start they will help?

Laura/Susie - thanks for your messages. I know that quality is more important, so I just hope theyre good 'uns!

Im still feeling a bit tired, and the pain is weird, not period pain crampy like I had expected, it's more in my perinium - like a dull achy tugging that comes and goes. Not had any paracetamol since 9.30 though (possibly as Ive been sleeping) so not that sore!

Take care girls - will keep you posted tomorrow xx


----------



## susiesue

laura25 said:


> Susiesue- hows u a baba getting on hun!!! u had any scans yet!!! cant wait to see piccys! XXX

Hi hunnie, am ok, on holiday this week so feeling happy! Had scan last week, all was fine but am still worrying!!! Not got many symptoms still, bit tired, feel bit sick now and again, and sore (.)(.) which are on and off! Told dr Russell and he said it's all normal. Most people I know have got really sick so maybe am just lucky! Will be 8 weeks on Friday. Will try and put scan pic on when get home. How's you and bubs? :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Yay Jane thats great news, cant wait to hear how your embies are doing. Did you decide on how many you are having transfered?

Tons of :dust:



Jane22 said:


> Hi girls - well Im just back from LWH, and they got 11 eggs. Does that sound reasonable? I was a bit disappointed! xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all well.

Im counting down the days to our next appointment, dh starts a new job on monday so hope they are understanding with our appointments. I figure there are only three he needs to attend, the joint, egg collection and putting embies back.

What happens with egg collection? do the men do their sample at home or when you get to the hospital? can they sit with u when ur having the eggs collected?

Tons of luck for everyone


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya all now on day 4 of stimming and felling like a dull tugging pain hope thats good new and realy emotuinakl laura hope you ec went good the doc said if all goise well this wekk my ec shouled be the 4 5 6th of october so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hey luvly ladies!!! :hi:

Just been reading everyones posts and everyone seems to be doing well!!!! Jane thats fabs about getting 11 eggs!!!! any top tips??? 

I am only on day 4 of DR with no symptoms yet but am sure they will come!! :wacko:

Hope to read more BFP stories on here soon and Jane i will be stalking your threads!! 

Big hugs Africa Queen!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jane22

Morning all!

Well......HC have just called to say that of the 11 eggs collected, 9 were injected and 6 have fertilised! Hoorah! I'm booked in for ET on Friday afternoon - day 3. Number to be decided when we get a bit more information as to how they are dividing, which is supposed to start later on today.

Nici - sorry, no top tips - I have pretty much carried on as normal. Just taken my folic acid and my usual Vit C and E. 

Kazza - I think a bit of tugging is normal, I started to feel the stimms at around 4 days I think, and was very bloated and uncomfy by the end!

Babies777 - men can produce a home if you prefer and live nearby, otherwise there is a 'room', which seems to be where the men were going yesterday in the main. They stay with you until just before you go to sleep,and wait for you in your own room for when you get back.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Kazza- I should imagine that a dull dragging pain is a good sign for lots of nice follies  x

Jane- Glad ur ok and that pain not too bad after the EC and glad fert report was good! you will soon be pupo x

Laura- Hope all well with u hun x

Nici- dr goes rather fast so u will soon be used of them. My only side effects now are the odd feeling of sickness and exhaustion but nothing major x

Babies- Good luck to dh with new job and im sure they have to allow appts and its only a few for the men anyway so should be fine x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am feeling really low but more so as im missing my mum so much and struggling with the emotions of this treatment. My baseline scan is 4th oct so hope to start stimms soon as im sick of dr. Its boring me! lol xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Jane22 - Congratulations on getting 6 embies. Hope your transfer goes nice and smoothly for you.

Africaqueen- I'm thinking of you xx

NicJones - I am on day 7 of DR so we are pretty close together in our cycles. My only symptom so far is a massive outbreak of spots!! My basline scan is the 12th Oct.

Babies- My husband stayed with me during egg collection right up until they gave me the sedation and then they took him out. He produced his sample there. They have a special room with mood lighting and an up to date DVD system in there!!!

Hope everyone else is well. Wishing everyone lots of success xxxx


----------



## nicijones

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Jane22 - Congratulations on getting 6 embies. Hope your transfer goes nice and smoothly for you.
> 
> Africaqueen- I'm thinking of you xx
> 
> NicJones - I am on day 7 of DR so we are pretty close together in our cycles. My only symptom so far is a massive outbreak of spots!! My basline scan is the 12th Oct.
> 
> Babies- My husband stayed with me during egg collection right up until they gave me the sedation and then they took him out. He produced his sample there. They have a special room with mood lighting and an up to date DVD system in there!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. Wishing everyone lots of success xxxx

Hi Cvaeh :hi:

Wow our cycles are really close together!!! I hav got cramps today as AF is due either tmw or day after. Has she turned up for you yet??
xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Kazza- I should imagine that a dull dragging pain is a good sign for lots of nice follies  x
> 
> Jane- Glad ur ok and that pain not too bad after the EC and glad fert report was good! you will soon be pupo x
> 
> Laura- Hope all well with u hun x
> 
> Nici- dr goes rather fast so u will soon be used of them. My only side effects now are the odd feeling of sickness and exhaustion but nothing major x
> 
> Babies- Good luck to dh with new job and im sure they have to allow appts and its only a few for the men anyway so should be fine x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- I am feeling really low but more so as im missing my mum so much and struggling with the emotions of this treatment. My baseline scan is 4th oct so hope to start stimms soon as im sick of dr. Its boring me! lol xxx

africa- chin up love u will soon be starting ur stims! not long now! u will be ok, ur mum will help u thru this, she will be by ur side every step of the way! xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, 

went for my nuchal translucency scan today to check for any signs of downs syndrome,but realy we just went for another look at our baba the results wouldnt matter to us. The scan didnt go as planned because our baba is measuring further on 14 weeks 4 days to be exact hehe! and they cant do a nuchal scan after 14 weeks!!!!! soooo i just have a blood test next week instead which also checks for downs syndrome! but we are not worried or bothered with what the outcome may be as it wouldnt matter aslong as our baby is healthy then thats all that matters, nothink else!! :)

i also saw a blood specialist called Miss Feroza Dawood, lovely lady, she has put me on baby aspirin to keep my blood nice and thin as my sister had very severe pre esclampsia, thrombosis and blood clots on her lungs all at the same time with her first pregnancy! she was a very poorly girly!!!! so think they just wanna careful! i feel nice and safe now hehe!!!

lovely to see all you girlies, journeys progressing, not long now and u will all have ur BFPS! 
sending u all lots of baba dust hehe! +++++++++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Thank u. Nice to see u and hope ur ok x

Laura- Aah that is great news hun! your pregnancy seems to be going really fast since your BFP! I feel my mum all around me and she will watch over me and guide me, just miss her in the physical sense so much x

Well girls not long till my baseline scan is it, so hoping i can start stimms then as dont want any delays just want to crack on xxx


----------



## babies7777

So excited for you!!

I think thats the most sensible way re how many embies they put back deciding when you see how they are dividing. Dont know why they ask you to decide at joint consultation, seems silly to decide something when you dont know how many etc. Think i will say that at our consultation that i want to see how many etc but def cant wait to hear how it goes for you.

Tons of luck and :dust:



Jane22 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Well......HC have just called to say that of the 11 eggs collected, 9 were injected and 6 have fertilised! Hoorah! I'm booked in for ET on Friday afternoon - day 3. Number to be decided when we get a bit more information as to how they are dividing, which is supposed to start later on today.
> 
> Nici - sorry, no top tips - I have pretty much carried on as normal. Just taken my folic acid and my usual Vit C and E.
> 
> Kazza - I think a bit of tugging is normal, I started to feel the stimms at around 4 days I think, and was very bloated and uncomfy by the end!
> 
> Babies777 - men can produce a home if you prefer and live nearby, otherwise there is a 'room', which seems to be where the men were going yesterday in the main. They stay with you until just before you go to sleep,and wait for you in your own room for when you get back.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling ok today xx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Cvaeh- Thank u. Nice to see u and hope ur ok x
> 
> Laura- Aah that is great news hun! your pregnancy seems to be going really fast since your BFP! I feel my mum all around me and she will watch over me and guide me, just miss her in the physical sense so much x
> 
> Well girls not long till my baseline scan is it, so hoping i can start stimms then as dont want any delays just want to crack on xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> yep not long at all hun and when u get on stims it literally flies haha, well both my cycles did, it seems to just go fast all at once haha! im sure ur womb lining will be nice and thin ready to make lots of follies!!!! good luck for the 4th hun xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi to everyone else

Hope you're all good.

Its so exciting, we are all so close to our bfp's

and two new babies on the way :)

Laura, so cool you had your scan and lo is doing well. 

Hugs to all

:flower:


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks grls just feel so uncomfatable today realy heavy and bloated not long now africa hun and hopefully we will all get are bfp x


----------



## Jane22

hello girlies! 

ET tomorrow and we still dont know whether to do 1 or 2!!

I am shattered - first day back in work since EC and despite having a desk job, I feel awful! 

Everyone ok? xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Jane22 said:


> hello girlies!
> 
> ET tomorrow and we still dont know whether to do 1 or 2!!
> 
> I am shattered - first day back in work since EC and despite having a desk job, I feel awful!
> 
> Everyone ok? xx

Good luck with the ET tomoz, my drugs arrive tomorrow cant wait to have a nosey :happydance:


----------



## laura25

Jane22 said:


> hello girlies!
> 
> ET tomorrow and we still dont know whether to do 1 or 2!!
> 
> I am shattered - first day back in work since EC and despite having a desk job, I feel awful!
> 
> Everyone ok? xx

good luck tomorrow hunny, im sure ur baby or babies will be nice and snug in there new home hehe! :) xxx


----------



## nicijones

Jane22 said:


> hello girlies!
> 
> ET tomorrow and we still dont know whether to do 1 or 2!!
> 
> I am shattered - first day back in work since EC and despite having a desk job, I feel awful!
> 
> Everyone ok? xx

Hi Hunni!! :hi:

lots and lots and lots of embabies dust and sticky thorts for tmw!!!! your nearly there!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hi Luvly ladies!! :hi:

Well am 5 days into DR and waiting for the dreaded witch to show up, although its weird actually wanting her here!!!! Got bad cramps today so am sure she isnt to far behind!!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok and I have a feeling that our BFP's are gonna be here very soon and its gonna be a very sober christmas!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## nicijones

PS, is anyone taking baby aspirin during their cycle??? I have heard so many women say that they are taking it. Some ladies throughout entire ycle, some only after ET and some start when stimming starts!?!?!?!
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- Good luck for ET tomorrow! u r gonna be pupo! x

Babydust- Yaay to drugs arriving! u will soon be dr! x

Nici- Hope af arrives soon. DR tends to go fast! time for my baseline scan on tue already and seems like the other day that i was waiting to dr x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am still not feeling well as have that gastric bug so going to have early night xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

scan 2 moz grls to see if those little embies are growing xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

kazzaallen123 said:


> scan 2 moz grls to see if those little embies are growing xx

Good luck with the scan. Cant wait to see your scan pic.

i have been up since half 5, i cant sleep cuz i keep thinking iv over slept and missed the delivery man. Today will be a looooooong day :wacko:


----------



## foxeydevil2

Morning ladies, i cant believe how this thread has picked up over the past few weeks and nice to c how everyone is progressing, instead of playing a waiting game. 

Laura its good to see you've passed the 12 week danger zone and your baby is healthy.

Well a quick update from me, im due 4 weeks today and still cant believe im 8 months pregnant. I finished work last friday for 13 months . Cant say im nervous yet but give it another week or two and i think i will be. I'm all organised and ready. My friend who was due on 8th November gave birth last tuesday to a healthy but small little boy, that brought it home to me, that i could give birth time at any time. As im 36 weeks im now classed as full term so wouldnt be a problem anyway.

I cant believe how quick time has gone and im glad more of u on here r getting ur bfp's. 
Good luck and fingers crossed to u all xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

foxeydevil2 said:


> Morning ladies, i cant believe how this thread has picked up over the past few weeks and nice to c how everyone is progressing, instead of playing a waiting game.
> 
> Laura its good to see you've passed the 12 week danger zone and your baby is healthy.
> 
> Well a quick update from me, im due 4 weeks today and still cant believe im 8 months pregnant. I finished work last friday for 13 months . Cant say im nervous yet but give it another week or two and i think i will be. I'm all organised and ready. My friend who was due on 8th November gave birth last tuesday to a healthy but small little boy, that brought it home to me, that i could give birth time at any time. As im 36 weeks im now classed as full term so wouldnt be a problem anyway.
> 
> I cant believe how quick time has gone and im glad more of u on here r getting ur bfp's.
> Good luck and fingers crossed to u all xxx

Thank you so much for this, its just what i needed. I got my drugs this morning and i thought it would be a small package. first of all the size of the box freaked me out but when i got into it and saw the amount of needles i began having panic attacks. I have come into work, wanting to :cry: and questioning myself on whether this is the right thing and maybe i should just leave it to nature and if i get pregnant then it was meant to be and if not then that i have to deal with it.

Reading this has made me feel so much better and there is light at the end of the tunnel and it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- OMG cannot believe you are 8mths already! cant wait to see a pic of ur lil bubs and im glad all is fine x

Babydust- It is daunting when u first see all the needles but just remember why we are doing it an take it one day at a time and u will be fine. Im on day 18 of dr today and it has gone fast when i think about it x

Kazza- Was your scan to check follies hun? im bit confused? x

AFM- I have been not too well with tummy bug but feel bit better today just very low really. I am going the hospital with my dad later for his CT scan and pray all is ok. I could just do with a tiny bit of peace of mind for once as dealing with my grief and other issues is hard enough. Ah well not a lot i can do except pray for my BFP xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

yes sry it was to check follies and good news i have 7 on left and five on the right go for another on monday and hopefully ec on wendsday yay it gne so fast xx


----------



## africaqueen

Great news Kazza! You will soon be pupo. Are u going for 1 or 2 embies to be transferred? xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

they will only let me have one because im only 24 x


----------



## kazzaallen123

they are hurting me now though cus they are growing so big now my biggest was 14mm dont know if that is good or not xx


----------



## Jane22

Hi Girls!

Kazza - sounds like good news to me. I think they look for 15mm diameter on the follies, so a couple more days and the others should catch up. Uncomfy isnt it?! Sadly it doesnt end with EC - still bloated now!

SO.....I have had my ET today. After much researching and deliberating I had decided I would like 2 put back. We spoke to the embryologist and we had 1x12 cell 1x10 cell and 3x8 cells - only one had stopped developing, so really good.

She strongly advised 1, given that they were all so healthy looking and said the rest would be frozen and if needed taken to blasto for our next try.

She said if they were open on Sundays that she would have recommended taking them to day 5 and advised us to write to complain that they dont open on Sun, It does seem crazy, on so many levels.

In the end I agreed to the 1x12cell. We saw it on screen and I had quite a large sob - maddest feeling ever! And then it was in and done - over in a flash.

Test date 13 October!! xx


----------



## susiesue

Wow Jane that's great news!! My best one was 7 cell so it's looking good for you. Got evething crossed for you now, hoping for another bfp on here on 13 October!! Lots of babydust xx :baby:


----------



## Melbram

Fingers crossed for you Jane roll one 13th October for a :bfp:

Kazzaallen - great news on your follies nearly there! I didnt realise there was a limit on the amount of embies that can be transferred based on age? 

Africaqueen: hope your feeling better soon and that your dad's CT scan was all good

Hello to everyone else hope your all doing well :D


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope everyone is well. I still pop in from time 2 time to see how ur all doing. 
Jane,congrats on your transfer,good luck hun x 
Africa,it will soon your time for transfer!! Hope ur feelung a little better. X 
Laura,hope ur well x
Foxey,can't belive ur 8months gone! Not long now!
Hi to everyone else x 
All is well with me,not had any more tests as yet,hopefully I won't have 2 wait much longer. x


----------



## nicijones

Jane22 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kazza - sounds like good news to me. I think they look for 15mm diameter on the follies, so a couple more days and the others should catch up. Uncomfy isnt it?! Sadly it doesnt end with EC - still bloated now!
> 
> SO.....I have had my ET today. After much researching and deliberating I had decided I would like 2 put back. We spoke to the embryologist and we had 1x12 cell 1x10 cell and 3x8 cells - only one had stopped developing, so really good.
> 
> She strongly advised 1, given that they were all so healthy looking and said the rest would be frozen and if needed taken to blasto for our next try.
> 
> She said if they were open on Sundays that she would have recommended taking them to day 5 and advised us to write to complain that they dont open on Sun, It does seem crazy, on so many levels.
> 
> In the end I agreed to the 1x12cell. We saw it on screen and I had quite a large sob - maddest feeling ever! And then it was in and done - over in a flash.
> 
> Test date 13 October!! xx


Wow Jane thats amazing!!!!
Sending lots and lots of sticky thorts for your embaby!!! It is totally wrong that the HC is not open Sundays and i really hope that they change that!!!
Got everything crossed for you hunni!!!
How you spending the next few days?? you taking some time off work??
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- That is great news! you are pupo  good luck for OTD and i hope the 2ww flies by for you with a BFP at the end x

Kazza- Ah yeah they try convince u to go with 1 embie if your under 35 but as im 30 me an dh are pushing for 2 embies as its unlikely we would go thru this again and if we had twins that would be just amazing, altho of course we will be thankful for one x

Nici- How is dr going for you? x

Del- Glad your ok. Where are u up to now? x

Melbram- How are things going with u? x

Hiya to all the rest of the gang x

AFM- My dad had his scan today but results take a wk so il be praying that all is ok as i am so scared after losing my lovely mum just 7wks ago. I cant stand to go thru anymore heartache yet. I am trying to focus on the positive but hard when dr is making my emotions run wild too. Cant wait to start stimming! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thats great news Jane, so happy for you, lots and lots of sticky embie dust.

:dust::dust::dust:



Jane22 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kazza - sounds like good news to me. I think they look for 15mm diameter on the follies, so a couple more days and the others should catch up. Uncomfy isnt it?! Sadly it doesnt end with EC - still bloated now!
> 
> SO.....I have had my ET today. After much researching and deliberating I had decided I would like 2 put back. We spoke to the embryologist and we had 1x12 cell 1x10 cell and 3x8 cells - only one had stopped developing, so really good.
> 
> She strongly advised 1, given that they were all so healthy looking and said the rest would be frozen and if needed taken to blasto for our next try.
> 
> She said if they were open on Sundays that she would have recommended taking them to day 5 and advised us to write to complain that they dont open on Sun, It does seem crazy, on so many levels.
> 
> In the end I agreed to the 1x12cell. We saw it on screen and I had quite a large sob - maddest feeling ever! And then it was in and done - over in a flash.
> 
> Test date 13 October!! xx


----------



## Melbram

Im good thanks Africa just waiting now for my next appointment in November which i think is just to go through OH's SA results then onto PIE....roll on Nov/Dec :)


----------



## laura25

Jane22 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kazza - sounds like good news to me. I think they look for 15mm diameter on the follies, so a couple more days and the others should catch up. Uncomfy isnt it?! Sadly it doesnt end with EC - still bloated now!
> 
> SO.....I have had my ET today. After much researching and deliberating I had decided I would like 2 put back. We spoke to the embryologist and we had 1x12 cell 1x10 cell and 3x8 cells - only one had stopped developing, so really good.
> 
> She strongly advised 1, given that they were all so healthy looking and said the rest would be frozen and if needed taken to blasto for our next try.
> 
> She said if they were open on Sundays that she would have recommended taking them to day 5 and advised us to write to complain that they dont open on Sun, It does seem crazy, on so many levels.
> 
> In the end I agreed to the 1x12cell. We saw it on screen and I had quite a large sob - maddest feeling ever! And then it was in and done - over in a flash.
> 
> Test date 13 October!! xx


awww wow brill news hun! hope ur 2ww goes fast! xxx


----------



## laura25

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies,hope everyone is well. I still pop in from time 2 time to see how ur all doing.
> Jane,congrats on your transfer,good luck hun x
> Africa,it will soon your time for transfer!! Hope ur feelung a little better. X
> Laura,hope ur well x
> Foxey,can't belive ur 8months gone! Not long now!
> Hi to everyone else x
> All is well with me,not had any more tests as yet,hopefully I won't have 2 wait much longer. x


hey hunny, im good thanx! hows u hun? xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

BabydustxXx said:


> foxeydevil2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, i cant believe how this thread has picked up over the past few weeks and nice to c how everyone is progressing, instead of playing a waiting game.
> 
> Laura its good to see you've passed the 12 week danger zone and your baby is healthy.
> 
> Well a quick update from me, im due 4 weeks today and still cant believe im 8 months pregnant. I finished work last friday for 13 months . Cant say im nervous yet but give it another week or two and i think i will be. I'm all organised and ready. My friend who was due on 8th November gave birth last tuesday to a healthy but small little boy, that brought it home to me, that i could give birth time at any time. As im 36 weeks im now classed as full term so wouldnt be a problem anyway.
> 
> I cant believe how quick time has gone and im glad more of u on here r getting ur bfp's.
> Good luck and fingers crossed to u all xxx
> 
> Thank you so much for this, its just what i needed. I got my drugs this morning and i thought it would be a small package. first of all the size of the box freaked me out but when i got into it and saw the amount of needles i began having panic attacks. I have come into work, wanting to :cry: and questioning myself on whether this is the right thing and maybe i should just leave it to nature and if i get pregnant then it was meant to be and if not then that i have to deal with it.
> 
> Reading this has made me feel so much better and there is light at the end of the tunnel and it will happen. :hugs:Click to expand...

I know how u feel, i got my needles on the 27th dec right after christmas and it put a dampner on celebrations seeing the amount of stuff there, once id been to the hospital and had it all explained it was fine. DON'T panic the big ones are for mixing your drugs only!!! its the little ones u use to inject. I felt like a human pin cushion, im not scared of needles but got my husband to inject me, to make him feel included in the process (im sure he took great pleasure lol). It was soon over. Feeling the baby now has made it all worth while . Keep your chin up hunny xxxxxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Jane- That is great news! you are pupo  good luck for OTD and i hope the 2ww flies by for you with a BFP at the end x
> 
> Kazza- Ah yeah they try convince u to go with 1 embie if your under 35 but as im 30 me an dh are pushing for 2 embies as its unlikely we would go thru this again and if we had twins that would be just amazing, altho of course we will be thankful for one x
> 
> Nici- How is dr going for you? x
> 
> Del- Glad your ok. Where are u up to now? x
> 
> Melbram- How are things going with u? x
> 
> Hiya to all the rest of the gang x
> 
> AFM- My dad had his scan today but results take a wk so il be praying that all is ok as i am so scared after losing my lovely mum just 7wks ago. I cant stand to go thru anymore heartache yet. I am trying to focus on the positive but hard when dr is making my emotions run wild too. Cant wait to start stimming! xxx


Hi Africa :hi:

Hunni i am so so so so sorry about your loss!!! I really cant imagine the pain that you are going thru! :hug:
My frend lost her mum a year ago and to see someone go thru that is heartbreaking!!! I am sure tho that your mum is with you every step of the way and is so proud of you for continuing with the IVF to make your dream come true! :hugs:

I am doing ok on the DR and it is going by fast. Still no sign of the witch tho!!!! Have had bad cramps and she is now a day late. Did yours show up on time??
xxxxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya grls thanks for all your lovely messages well im all hormoanal today cant stop cyring lol and so sore xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Thank you for lovely message. Yes it is the most utterly heartbreaking thing to have to go through. indescrible pain but i feel my mum watches over me and will help bring me my earth baby whilst she cares for my 2 lil tiny angels in heaven. How does your friend cope now a yr on? i feel like il feel this sad forever sometimes.
As regards dr, my af was 4 days late and was about as heavy as usual for 2 days an VERY painful cramps but then was very light for around another 3 days then went so better than usual heavy af i tend to get except for BAD cramps for first 2 days. x

Kazza- How are u feeling now hun? all those follies growing nicely and the discomfort soon be over when u get your EC x

Hi to Laura, Melbram, Jane, Caz, Foxey, Del, Babies, Babydust and all the future BFP crew ;-) xxx

AFM- I am worn out and hope stimms can start this coming wk as need to feel just slightly uplifted as starting getting depressed. The thought of that BFP keeps me going tho xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Nici- Thank you for lovely message. Yes it is the most utterly heartbreaking thing to have to go through. indescrible pain but i feel my mum watches over me and will help bring me my earth baby whilst she cares for my 2 lil tiny angels in heaven. How does your friend cope now a yr on? i feel like il feel this sad forever sometimes.
> As regards dr, my af was 4 days late and was about as heavy as usual for 2 days an VERY painful cramps but then was very light for around another 3 days then went so better than usual heavy af i tend to get except for BAD cramps for first 2 days. x
> 
> Kazza- How are u feeling now hun? all those follies growing nicely and the discomfort soon be over when u get your EC x
> 
> Hi to Laura, Melbram, Jane, Caz, Foxey, Del, Babies, Babydust and all the future BFP crew ;-) xxx
> 
> AFM- I am worn out and hope stimms can start this coming wk as need to feel just slightly uplifted as starting getting depressed. The thought of that BFP keeps me going tho xxx

Hey hunni!!! :hugs:

My friend is just taking day by day, has her ups and downs and is emigrating to Australia in a year to pursue her dreams so i am just so happy that she can and is, looking to the future now! i dont think the sadness will ever go and she has always said that she has a big hole in her heart that can never be filled, but she is always trying and knows that her lovely mum is always round her.

Thanks for advice on AF. All the times that you dont want it to show and it does and when you do want it to show, its bloody late!!!!! hahaha!!! This IVF lark doesnt make it an easy ride for us does it!!! :dohh:

Take care hunni and try to keep smilin!!
xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

im feeling a bit better today a bit of an off stomic but excitede last scan 2 moz hopefully to see if i can have ec on wendsday xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for tomorrows scan Kazza xxx


----------



## nicijones

Still no AF!!!!! Where is she??????? :nope:

Hi to everyone and hope we are all doing well and hav had a nice weekend!!

xxx


----------



## laura25

kazzaallen123 said:


> im feeling a bit better today a bit of an off stomic but excitede last scan 2 moz hopefully to see if i can have ec on wendsday xxx

good luck 4 ur scan hun! xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

woop scan this morning lets see if its still going smoothly xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- af can be very late down to the dr drugs so hang in there and im sure she will arrive shortly x

Kazza- Looking forward to hearing about your scan an hope lots of nice follies x

Laura- How u doin hun? x

Jane- How is it going? x

Hi to babydust, melbram, caz, babies and all the gang x

AFM- I am sooo excited about my baseline scan tomorrow! hope its all good and i can start stimming but im nervous about the side effects... all worth it god willing! xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

bit of bad news the little follies are being buggers not grown since friday biggest at 13 1/2 so they have upped my medication from 150 - 225 and got a re-scan on wendsday xx africa gl for ur baseline 2 moz hun xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah sorry about the delay Kazza but u will soon get there. Apparantly a few days can make a lot of difference? xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

i hope sooo xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Im sure u will be fine. You hear of it quite often xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Im sure u will be fine. You hear of it quite often xxx

good luck 4 tomorrow hun xx


----------



## africaqueen

Getting nervous bout tomorrow now girls incase i have any cysts as iv had shooting pains in my ovaries :-( im off to stay with my dad now as dh is working night shift so il be back on tomorrow to report on my scan. Nite god bless xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies!!! :hi:

I found this on the internet and thort i would post it for all to see!!!!

https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html

I know i will be buying my local asda out of pineapple soon!!

Still no AF and now cramps have gone!!! God i hope she is on her way but not to worry, am sure this happens all the time!!!!
Good luck Africa with your scan!! Looking forward to hearing how it goes!

Good luck and masses of babydust everyone!!!! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! I'm ok thanks Africa and laura,feeling better. 
hope everyone is ok? good luck with the scan Africa x
kazz,I'm sure there will be a huge difference by the next scan hun.
Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Good luck to Africa and Kazz with their scans and lots of luck to everyone else too.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Del and Babies- How are we doing? x

Jane- How is the 2ww going for you? x

Laura- Hope all well with u hun x

Kazza- Hope scan goes well x

Hi to Melbram, Caz, babydust, Nici, Susie, Polly and all the crew x

AFM- Well girls i had my baseline scan and the nurse said all was "perfect"! and not a cyst in sight so i start stimming tomorrow! Eeeeek! booked in for a scan on 14th Oct to check follies and il be on 3 amps a day. Quite fiddly the way you have to mix the menopur tho! glad my friend will be doing it as i would be crap with those lil tiny glass vials! lol. Cant believe its going so smoothly up to now! my mum is deffo watching out for me. The nurse was nearly crying today when she read my file and i told her about my mum. Some lovely ppl up there isnt there? xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey Africaqueen, im glad it all went well. Not long now :) 

Good luck Kazza, the delay maybe a good thing as they may be able to do the EC on Friday meaning you can have a 5day collection. FX

Big hi to the rest of the ladies hope your all doing well


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Del and Babies- How are we doing? x
> 
> Jane- How is the 2ww going for you? x
> 
> Laura- Hope all well with u hun x
> 
> Kazza- Hope scan goes well x
> 
> Hi to Melbram, Caz, babydust, Nici, Susie, Polly and all the crew x
> 
> AFM- Well girls i had my baseline scan and the nurse said all was "perfect"! and not a cyst in sight so i start stimming tomorrow! Eeeeek! booked in for a scan on 14th Oct to check follies and il be on 3 amps a day. Quite fiddly the way you have to mix the menopur tho! glad my friend will be doing it as i would be crap with those lil tiny glass vials! lol. Cant believe its going so smoothly up to now! my mum is deffo watching out for me. The nurse was nearly crying today when she read my file and i told her about my mum. Some lovely ppl up there isnt there? xxx

AWWWWW Wow Africa thats amazing news!!!!! am so pleased for you and i bet after this the time will just go so fast and you will have your embabies before you know it!!! your mum is definitely looking after you!

I FINALLY got my period this morning!! i thort she was never gonna show up!! very heavy and painful which i am hoping is a good thing and getting that lining nice and thin!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Great news Africa, the stimms bit goes so quick, it will soon be your ec. Got everything crossed for you. 

Hope you ok Kazza, try not to worry lots of people have to stimm for a few extra days. I wasn't ready at my first scan but the follies do catch up. 

Nici - liked your link, I did the pineapple thing, it was gross but I did get a bfp!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing good xxx


----------



## nicijones

susiesue said:


> Great news Africa, the stimms bit goes so quick, it will soon be your ec. Got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Hope you ok Kazza, try not to worry lots of people have to stimm for a few extra days. I wasn't ready at my first scan but the follies do catch up.
> 
> Nici - liked your link, I did the pineapple thing, it was gross but I did get a bfp!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing good xxx

Hi Susiesue 

Well thats definently swung it for me!!!! I am sooooo gonna make myself sick eating pineapple all the time!! lol !!! When did you start eating it and how long for??
Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig congrats on your :bfp: How far along are you and was it through IVF??

xxxxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Del and Babies- How are we doing? x
> 
> Jane- How is the 2ww going for you? x
> 
> Laura- Hope all well with u hun x
> 
> Kazza- Hope scan goes well x
> 
> Hi to Melbram, Caz, babydust, Nici, Susie, Polly and all the crew x
> 
> AFM- Well girls i had my baseline scan and the nurse said all was "perfect"! and not a cyst in sight so i start stimming tomorrow! Eeeeek! booked in for a scan on 14th Oct to check follies and il be on 3 amps a day. Quite fiddly the way you have to mix the menopur tho! glad my friend will be doing it as i would be crap with those lil tiny glass vials! lol. Cant believe its going so smoothly up to now! my mum is deffo watching out for me. The nurse was nearly crying today when she read my file and i told her about my mum. Some lovely ppl up there isnt there? xxx


glad it went well hun! WOOP!! its gunna goo quick now!!! xx:hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Yayyyyy so glad the scan went well.
Im good thanks just waiting for next week and then hoping to get started. My period is due a day or so after the joint consultation so i am keeping everything crossed they will be able to fit me in.

:flower:




africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Del and Babies- How are we doing? x
> 
> Jane- How is the 2ww going for you? x
> 
> Laura- Hope all well with u hun x
> 
> Kazza- Hope scan goes well x
> 
> Hi to Melbram, Caz, babydust, Nici, Susie, Polly and all the crew x
> 
> AFM- Well girls i had my baseline scan and the nurse said all was "perfect"! and not a cyst in sight so i start stimming tomorrow! Eeeeek! booked in for a scan on 14th Oct to check follies and il be on 3 amps a day. Quite fiddly the way you have to mix the menopur tho! glad my friend will be doing it as i would be crap with those lil tiny glass vials! lol. Cant believe its going so smoothly up to now! my mum is deffo watching out for me. The nurse was nearly crying today when she read my file and i told her about my mum. Some lovely ppl up there isnt there? xxx


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Del and Babies- How are we doing? x
> 
> Jane- How is the 2ww going for you? x
> 
> Laura- Hope all well with u hun x
> 
> Kazza- Hope scan goes well x
> 
> Hi to Melbram, Caz, babydust, Nici, Susie, Polly and all the crew x
> 
> AFM- Well girls i had my baseline scan and the nurse said all was "perfect"! and not a cyst in sight so i start stimming tomorrow! Eeeeek! booked in for a scan on 14th Oct to check follies and il be on 3 amps a day. Quite fiddly the way you have to mix the menopur tho! glad my friend will be doing it as i would be crap with those lil tiny glass vials! lol. Cant believe its going so smoothly up to now! my mum is deffo watching out for me. The nurse was nearly crying today when she read my file and i told her about my mum. Some lovely ppl up there isnt there? xxx

Great news - not long now! eeek! :D


----------



## susiesue

Hi Nici

I ate the pineapple for a week after transfer. Im 8 weeks 5 days now following an icsi cycle. The stress doesn't end though after the cycle, am constantly worried something is going to go wrong! 

Good luck with your cycle and fingers crossed for a bfp!! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Glad af showed! soon have a nice thin lining x

babies- I hope they fit u in. Fingers x'd x

Susie- I am a pineapple convert too nw! bring it on! lol x

Babydust- How are things progressing? x

I am starting to panic about starting stimms now! keep worrying about side effects and swollen ovaries? lol. xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi girls!

Africa - wow great news! Good luck with stimms - i did get uncomfortable from about day 4 of stimms, but it all cos it's doing what it needs to!

Kazza - hope youre doing ok, sure the higher dose will do the trick.

Well, I'm on day 4 post transfer and am going slightly mad! Bloated as ever, terrible wind (!sorry!) and tender tum still!
Beating myself up for not putting 2 in, and adamant that my 1 12celler can't possibly take!
Argh!!! 

Hi to everyone else and congrats on getting start dates! xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks grls getting ready to go for my scan now so will update you all later xxxx


----------



## nicijones

susiesue said:


> Hi Nici
> 
> I ate the pineapple for a week after transfer. Im 8 weeks 5 days now following an icsi cycle. The stress doesn't end though after the cycle, am constantly worried something is going to go wrong!
> 
> Good luck with your cycle and fingers crossed for a bfp!! Xx

Awwww wow hunni i am soooooooooo happy for you!!!! stories like yours give us all hope!
What cycle was it that you got your BFP???
Lots and lots and lots of sticky sticky thorts and baby dust to you!!
xxxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Nici- Glad af showed! soon have a nice thin lining x
> 
> babies- I hope they fit u in. Fingers x'd x
> 
> Susie- I am a pineapple convert too nw! bring it on! lol x
> 
> Babydust- How are things progressing? x
> 
> I am starting to panic about starting stimms now! keep worrying about side effects and swollen ovaries? lol. xxx

Aww thanks hunni!!! was getting slightly worried that she wasnt gonna show but thank goodness she has!
Let me know how you go with your stimms!! I have my baseline scan next thursday so hope i get to start my stimms straight away!!!

Bring on the pineapple!! I was eyeing them up in Asda yesterday, my OH thort i was being a bit strange!!! lol!! I just blamed the drugs!!! :haha:

Hi to everyone else and hoping everyone doing well!!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Ooooh im so excited for u, we have our joint consultation next week and i still want to ask for two, dreading the battle with them. I would consider one if it was a good embie like yours but i really think its hard to decide what you would like now when you havent seen how well they are doing. I cant remember if you def said you wanted 2 at joint consultation? or did you say you would see how they were developing?

Tons of sticky embie dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Did you have any frosties?

:flower:




Jane22 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Africa - wow great news! Good luck with stimms - i did get uncomfortable from about day 4 of stimms, but it all cos it's doing what it needs to!
> 
> Kazza - hope youre doing ok, sure the higher dose will do the trick.
> 
> Well, I'm on day 4 post transfer and am going slightly mad! Bloated as ever, terrible wind (!sorry!) and tender tum still!
> Beating myself up for not putting 2 in, and adamant that my 1 12celler can't possibly take!
> Argh!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else and congrats on getting start dates! xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well. 

I have a pineapple question for those that are using or going to use it. Does it have to be fresh or would tinned be ok? an how much do you eat of it an for how long?

Im willing to try most things if its gonna help the embie implant.

Hugs to all

:flower:


----------



## nicijones

Jane22 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Africa - wow great news! Good luck with stimms - i did get uncomfortable from about day 4 of stimms, but it all cos it's doing what it needs to!
> 
> Kazza - hope youre doing ok, sure the higher dose will do the trick.
> 
> Well, I'm on day 4 post transfer and am going slightly mad! Bloated as ever, terrible wind (!sorry!) and tender tum still!
> Beating myself up for not putting 2 in, and adamant that my 1 12celler can't possibly take!
> Argh!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else and congrats on getting start dates! xx

Hey Hunni!!!

Awwww am sure your embabie is very happy and snug in there and am sure it will stick!!! Got everything and more crossed for you. I defo think you did the right thing having the one put in and it was a very high quality one too!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:
Lots and lots and lots of sticky stick thorts and baby dust to you!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nicijones

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> I have a pineapple question for those that are using or going to use it. Does it have to be fresh or would tinned be ok? an how much do you eat of it an for how long?
> 
> Im willing to try most things if its gonna help the embie implant.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> :flower:

Hi babies :hi:

I posted this earlier about pineapple and i am defo defo doing it!!!!

https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple...lantation.html

Wonder if it will be on the news soon that there has been a pineapple boom in Liverpool!!!! lol!!! :haha:

What stage you on in your cycle??

xxx


----------



## nicijones

nicijones said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> I have a pineapple question for those that are using or going to use it. Does it have to be fresh or would tinned be ok? an how much do you eat of it an for how long?
> 
> Im willing to try most things if its gonna help the embie implant.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi babies :hi:
> 
> I posted this earlier about pineapple and i am defo defo doing it!!!!
> 
> https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple...lantation.html
> 
> Wonder if it will be on the news soon that there has been a pineapple boom in Liverpool!!!! lol!!! :haha:
> 
> What stage you on in your cycle??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

PS try this link instead as one above doesnt take you to correct page!!

https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Oooh thanks, i will def be on the pineapple hunt, 

We have had all our tests done, been to pie and now got our joint consul next week then hopefully will be able to get started on next af.

When do you start dr?



nicijones said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> I have a pineapple question for those that are using or going to use it. Does it have to be fresh or would tinned be ok? an how much do you eat of it an for how long?
> 
> Im willing to try most things if its gonna help the embie implant.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi babies :hi:
> 
> I posted this earlier about pineapple and i am defo defo doing it!!!!
> 
> https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple...lantation.html
> 
> Wonder if it will be on the news soon that there has been a pineapple boom in Liverpool!!!! lol!!! :haha:
> 
> What stage you on in your cycle??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya grls back from my scan got ec on friday trigger tonight yay biggest follie had grown to 19mm xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Jane- Hope time goes fast for you to OTD and lots of luck for that BFP! dh and i have decided to have 2 embies transferred even tho they have tried to talk us out of it and probs will again, its the decision that we have made x

Kazza- Wow thats fab news hun! told u it would be fine ;-) so EC on fri morning? that has come around fast! bet u are made up x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I have my 1st menopur jab at 6pm and feel really nervous! dont know why as its the same size needle as my buserlin isnt it?! must be cos iv been in my lil routine and its changed and i know things are really starting to happen now! Eeek xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks africa ye hun i am realy nervious just hope they get some eggs the nurse said she thinks i will only get 2 though but we will see xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, 

Kazza that is great news about your follies, good luck on friday for the EC.

Africaqueen good luck with your stimms today, im sure you will be fine.

AFM. I start dr next wednesday, im really scared. I really thought work would be a bit more sympethetic but i am really struglling atm. I have a very stressfull event which i am coordinating the week after next and then i have decided that i am going to ask my doc to sign me off work until this process is over. I really dont want any extra stress and i know if i am at work they will not think twice about overloading me, and me being me i wont be able to say no. The lady at work is currently milking the whole pregnancy thing and is refusing to her work because 'she is pregnant'..... Argh.... Sorry for being insensitive but i am having to pick up a lot of her work too. Really not enjoying work atm. Right..... Ill shut up now, rant over. Sorry ladies


----------



## kazzaallen123

BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Kazza that is great news about your follies, good luck on friday for the EC.
> 
> Africaqueen good luck with your stimms today, im sure you will be fine.
> 
> AFM. I start dr next wednesday, im really scared. I really thought work would be a bit more sympethetic but i am really struglling atm. I have a very stressfull event which i am coordinating the week after next and then i have decided that i am going to ask my doc to sign me off work until this process is over. I really dont want any extra stress and i know if i am at work they will not think twice about overloading me, and me being me i wont be able to say no. The lady at work is currently milking the whole pregnancy thing and is refusing to her work because 'she is pregnant'..... Argh.... Sorry for being insensitive but i am having to pick up a lot of her work too. Really not enjoying work atm. Right..... Ill shut up now, rant over. Sorry ladies

just say to her hun ur pregnant no ill she will soon shut uppp and gl for dr xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Only takes 1 good egg to help make your baby ;-) soon be there x

Babydust- glad you are going to be dr soon! im sorry work is not going too well and you will find it hard as dr really drains you emotionally and physically. All worth it tho  x

AFM- Well i have officially started stimming! yaaay. My friend did it for me as usual and we fiddled getting the top off the amp but then was fine and i didnt even feel the menopur going in so panic over! lol. Just hope time flies to the 14th and that there lots of follies on scan xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

She is claiming to feel sick just as she is about to walk into her lecture or has to run out of her lecture because she has to be sick. Quite conveniently though while she is sat her desk everything is fine and has never had to run out to be sick. Aren't you meant to look rough after being sick? She looks fine. I feel like a real bitch for saying all this but I know she is milking it for all she can and it is so frustrating


----------



## babies7777

Hi to everyone

Good luck to Babydust, Kazz an Africa, those bfp's are so close for you :flower:

Quick question, for those that have been through down regulation, was there any reasons you chose to down reg with injections rather than the spray? has anyone had the nasal spray rather than the injections?

Just wanting to get everything clear in my head what we want ready for the appointment next week.

Hugs to all


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- LWH didnt offer a choice, they just gave the injections for dr. I would of chosen the jabs anyway as its only once a day and the sniffer is 3 or 4 times a day and people have said they get bad headaches and also worry they havent sniffed it correctly and with IVF there is enough to worry about so i find the jabs a safer bet xxx


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> She is claiming to feel sick just as she is about to walk into her lecture or has to run out of her lecture because she has to be sick. Quite conveniently though while she is sat her desk everything is fine and has never had to run out to be sick. Aren't you meant to look rough after being sick? She looks fine. I feel like a real bitch for saying all this but I know she is milking it for all she can and it is so frustrating

yeah hun u do feel rough after sickness, well i do anyways hehe! dnt it annoy u hun, u need to be nice and destressed for ur cycle!!! good luck 4 starting dr!!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Oooh cool, that makes the decision a lot easier then. It was in the pie that they mentioned about a nasal spray, i didnt fancy using it but wasnt sure incase it was better than needles but as they dont use it i dont need to worry anymore, decision already made :happydance:
Did you find it difficult when you told them at joint you wanted 2 embies? i want two too so im trying to think of all things they can say to try and say no to us so i have an answer. :haha: I understand the reasonings behind why they only want you to have one but its us that has to live with the decision so if we are prepared to do that and accept the consequences then i dont think they should be able to decline us particularly as they dont offer the 3 fresh cycles like nice recommend. If they did i might have re thought but as it currently stands and looking at the rates of embies surviving being frozen and the people on here that have tried that and they didnt make the freeze, i dont see that as a good enough option to just go for the one.

Sorry, long post

:flower:




africaqueen said:


> Babies- LWH didnt offer a choice, they just gave the injections for dr. I would of chosen the jabs anyway as its only once a day and the sniffer is 3 or 4 times a day and people have said they get bad headaches and also worry they havent sniffed it correctly and with IVF there is enough to worry about so i find the jabs a safer bet xxx


----------



## laura25

babies7777 said:


> Hi to everyone
> 
> Good luck to Babydust, Kazz an Africa, those bfp's are so close for you :flower:
> 
> Quick question, for those that have been through down regulation, was there any reasons you chose to down reg with injections rather than the spray? has anyone had the nasal spray rather than the injections?
> 
> Just wanting to get everything clear in my head what we want ready for the appointment next week.
> 
> Hugs to all


hiya babies, i remember my first cycle they mentioned to me that they believe the injections do the job abit better thats why they use um! if i had the choice i would still pick injections, there easy peasy hehe! :)

Also we asked for two embies put in hun this time round as we never got any froze last time, but they tried there best to change our mind because of our age, and we only ended up wiv one blasto so got this lil one put back in and got pregnant wiv none frozen again!!! we feel sooooo bloody lucky its unbelievable! xx i wish u the best of luck hun when u start ur cycle and sending lots of babydust! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u :flower: i didnt really fancy the idea of the spray so im glad they have made the decision easy for me by only doing the injections. I cant wait to get started, just hoping they can fit me in on next af which is due just after the joint consult.

Wow you're 15 weeks!!! :happydance:that has flown by, is your bump showing yet? im so excited to get a big baby belly and feel movement :happydance: 




laura25 said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone
> 
> Good luck to Babydust, Kazz an Africa, those bfp's are so close for you :flower:
> 
> Quick question, for those that have been through down regulation, was there any reasons you chose to down reg with injections rather than the spray? has anyone had the nasal spray rather than the injections?
> 
> Just wanting to get everything clear in my head what we want ready for the appointment next week.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> 
> hiya babies, i remember my first cycle they mentioned to me that they believe the injections do the job abit better thats why they use um! if i had the choice i would still pick injections, there easy peasy hehe! :) xxxClick to expand...


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- dh and i have discussed this and we are deffo wanting 2 embies transferred which we have insisted upon at the joint cons meeting. They said they strongly advise against it but we told them how MIL is a twin and my 3 friends have twins as does my cousin so we can welcome twins altho our main aim in having 2 transferred is due to wanting to increase our chances of 1 baby. They will probs try talk us out of it again but they are wasting their breath to be honest x

Laura-Hows u hun? heartburn still bad? x

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yeah i know with my age like you they will def try and talk us out of it but im just going to stand firm and if they offered the 3 fresh cycles i might have thought again but as they dont i dont see why i should risk it all on potentially just 2 trys.
Thats also what im worried about if we only had one embie put back an it didnt work an no frosties then you only get one more chance. Im so happy it worked for u this time :flower:
Thank u!!! i so cant wait to join you in the bfp club :happydance:



laura25 said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone
> 
> Good luck to Babydust, Kazz an Africa, those bfp's are so close for you :flower:
> 
> Quick question, for those that have been through down regulation, was there any reasons you chose to down reg with injections rather than the spray? has anyone had the nasal spray rather than the injections?
> 
> Just wanting to get everything clear in my head what we want ready for the appointment next week.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> 
> hiya babies, i remember my first cycle they mentioned to me that they believe the injections do the job abit better thats why they use um! if i had the choice i would still pick injections, there easy peasy hehe! :)
> 
> Also we asked for two embies put in hun this time round as we never got any froze last time, but they tried there best to change our mind because of our age, and we only ended up wiv one blasto so got this lil one put back in and got pregnant wiv none frozen again!!! we feel sooooo bloody lucky its unbelievable! xx i wish u the best of luck hun when u start ur cycle and sending lots of babydust! xxxClick to expand...


----------



## babies7777

Me and dh discussed it too all the pros, cons risks etc but we both feel strongly that we like you want to increase our chances of 1 baby and im also scared about not getting frosties so im going to stick to my guns and hope for the best for us all!

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Babies- dh and i have discussed this and we are deffo wanting 2 embies transferred which we have insisted upon at the joint cons meeting. They said they strongly advise against it but we told them how MIL is a twin and my 3 friends have twins as does my cousin so we can welcome twins altho our main aim in having 2 transferred is due to wanting to increase our chances of 1 baby. They will probs try talk us out of it again but they are wasting their breath to be honest x
> 
> Laura-Hows u hun? heartburn still bad? x
> 
> xxx


----------



## laura25

babies7777 said:


> Thank u :flower: i didnt really fancy the idea of the spray so im glad they have made the decision easy for me by only doing the injections. I cant wait to get started, just hoping they can fit me in on next af which is due just after the joint consult.
> 
> Wow you're 15 weeks!!! :happydance:that has flown by, is your bump showing yet? im so excited to get a big baby belly and feel movement :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone
> 
> Good luck to Babydust, Kazz an Africa, those bfp's are so close for you :flower:
> 
> Quick question, for those that have been through down regulation, was there any reasons you chose to down reg with injections rather than the spray? has anyone had the nasal spray rather than the injections?
> 
> Just wanting to get everything clear in my head what we want ready for the appointment next week.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> 
> hiya babies, i remember my first cycle they mentioned to me that they believe the injections do the job abit better thats why they use um! if i had the choice i would still pick injections, there easy peasy hehe! :) xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


hehe yeah u will soon be started hun! ive got a bump now haha think itrs gunna be a biggun!! its already a week bigger than it should be haha xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Babies- dh and i have discussed this and we are deffo wanting 2 embies transferred which we have insisted upon at the joint cons meeting. They said they strongly advise against it but we told them how MIL is a twin and my 3 friends have twins as does my cousin so we can welcome twins altho our main aim in having 2 transferred is due to wanting to increase our chances of 1 baby. They will probs try talk us out of it again but they are wasting their breath to be honest x
> 
> Laura-Hows u hun? heartburn still bad? x
> 
> xxx


hehe yeah hun still got heartburn!!!
yeah i think if anyone has a chance two have two put back in good on um!!! sadly we didnt as we only had one blasto that made it anyway,but it doesnt matter now hehe we got what we have been waiting 4!!! and feel soooo thankful and lucky for that chance!! i wish u the best of luck hun wiv the rest of ur cycle hunny! and get ur baby/twinnies VERY soon hehe! sending u lots of babydust!!!!! xxx:hugs: bring on the babies!!!!!!! hehe xxx


----------



## babies7777

Awww thats so good, im excited to see ur next scan :happydance:
im def looking forward to it :happydance:
Have you joined all the baby clubs to get all your freebies, i have a list of some of the good ones, i copied it from a post a while ago so if you want me to post in the thread jus let me know :flower:




laura25 said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u :flower: i didnt really fancy the idea of the spray so im glad they have made the decision easy for me by only doing the injections. I cant wait to get started, just hoping they can fit me in on next af which is due just after the joint consult.
> 
> Wow you're 15 weeks!!! :happydance:that has flown by, is your bump showing yet? im so excited to get a big baby belly and feel movement :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone
> 
> Good luck to Babydust, Kazz an Africa, those bfp's are so close for you :flower:
> 
> Quick question, for those that have been through down regulation, was there any reasons you chose to down reg with injections rather than the spray? has anyone had the nasal spray rather than the injections?
> 
> Just wanting to get everything clear in my head what we want ready for the appointment next week.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> 
> hiya babies, i remember my first cycle they mentioned to me that they believe the injections do the job abit better thats why they use um! if i had the choice i would still pick injections, there easy peasy hehe! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe yeah u will soon be started hun! ive got a bump now haha think itrs gunna be a biggun!! its already a week bigger than it should be haha xxxClick to expand...


----------



## laura25

babies7777 said:


> Awww thats so good, im excited to see ur next scan :happydance:
> im def looking forward to it :happydance:
> Have you joined all the baby clubs to get all your freebies, i have a list of some of the good ones, i copied it from a post a while ago so if you want me to post in the thread jus let me know :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u :flower: i didnt really fancy the idea of the spray so im glad they have made the decision easy for me by only doing the injections. I cant wait to get started, just hoping they can fit me in on next af which is due just after the joint consult.
> 
> Wow you're 15 weeks!!! :happydance:that has flown by, is your bump showing yet? im so excited to get a big baby belly and feel movement :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone
> 
> Good luck to Babydust, Kazz an Africa, those bfp's are so close for you :flower:
> 
> Quick question, for those that have been through down regulation, was there any reasons you chose to down reg with injections rather than the spray? has anyone had the nasal spray rather than the injections?
> 
> Just wanting to get everything clear in my head what we want ready for the appointment next week.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> 
> hiya babies, i remember my first cycle they mentioned to me that they believe the injections do the job abit better thats why they use um! if i had the choice i would still pick injections, there easy peasy hehe! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe yeah u will soon be started hun! ive got a bump now haha think itrs gunna be a biggun!! its already a week bigger than it should be haha xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


awww that would be lovely thnx hun:hugs:, ive joined a few, cow and gate, bounty, boots etc!! got a few nice freebies so far but not that many hehe xxx


----------



## babies7777

Dont tell anyone :haha: but i joined the Aptamil one and the hipp one a bit ago and they sent me a polar bear teddy, babies first calendar and lots of little books about pregnancy etc, its really good.
This is another one i found and i have heard that their freebies r pretty good :happydance:
https://www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk/

This is the post i copied :thumbup:

Boots Parenting Club: You get a free changing bag with a waterproof interior and thermal bottle pockets worth £39.99 when you join and buy a packet of Pampers new baby nappies (£3.75 a packet). You also get a coupon for Avent Hospital Essentials (a box of 4 small bottles. Body cream for stretch marks, leg and foot revival cream, body oil and shower gel) worth £15.33 when you spend £5 or more on Avent Products (they stock fantastic anti-colic bottles for £10.50 for a pack of 2). You also receive money off coupons for heart-burn relief medication, shampoo (Aussie included), cream for stretch marks, money off Pampers nappies etc. You get magazines and more coupons in the post all the time https://www.boots.com/en/Mother-Baby/..._-c1020_image1

-ASDA Parenting Club: You get a free Huggies Starter Box worth £5 containing a pack of size 1 Huggies nappies, a pack of wipes, a white newborn hat and Huggies coupons which can be used in any store. You get leaflets in the post to let you know when the ASDA Baby Event is and when they have baby deals on in-store https://babyclub.asda.com/register

-Tesco Baby and Toddler Club: You receive a mother and child parking permit to park nearer to the store. You also receive magazines for each stage of your pregnancy and fantastic £5 off the Johnsons starter pack retailing at £9.94 (contains a pack of wipes, a pack of cotton pads, a bottle of baby oil, a bottle of top-to-toe bath, a baby massage guide, Johnsons vouchers which can be used in any store, a changing matt and this is all contained in a great carrier bag which could be used to hold changing essentials in your Hospital bag or your Changing bag when baby is born), money off wipes (£1 off the boxes of wipes), money off the 500ml bottle of Johnsons top-to-toe bath (£1.50 off), money off Pampers (£1.50 off nappies), money off Huggies (£1.50 off nappies) and much more https://www.tesco.com/babyclub/join_now/benefits.page?

-Sainsburies Little Ones Club: You get a free mum and baby bundle worth £9.99 when you buy any pack of Huggies nappies. It contains a Foldable changing mat, Sample pack of Huggies Size 2 nappies, Sample pack of Huggies Little Swimmers, Travel pack of Huggies Pure Wipes, Pair of TU baby booties, a 110ml bottle of Comfort Pure Concentrate Fabric Conditioner, a 50ml bottle Carex Antibacterial Hand Gel, a 75ml can of Foamburst Shower Gel, a Sachet of Persil Small and Mighty Non-Bio Concentrated Liquid Detergent, a packet of Kleenex Balsam Tissues. You also receive magazines tailored to each stage of your pregnancy and lots more money off coupons for things like nappies, wipes, sanitary pads, breast pads, shampoo etc https://www3.sainsburys.co.uk/littleones/join-now

-Cow and Gate Baby Club: You receive a free cow soft toy, money off coupons, a cute wee pregnancy diary, information on nutritional and then when your baby is born you will receive free samples of formula and then when your baby is 4 months old you will receive free samples of porridges, baby rice etc. https://www.cowandgate.co.uk/register?tr=loh

-HIPP Baby Club: You will receive a babys first year calendar which includes stickers for the months, first smile, first laugh, first solid food etc and then you stick them on the calendar yourself tailored to your own baby, a nursery thermometer, an orange elephant comforter for your newborn, money off coupons, information on nutritional and then when your baby is born you get more money off coupons for formula milk and then when they are 4 months old you receive a free weaning pack including a wee spoon, samples of HIPP baby food etc https://www.hipp.co.uk/join

-Aptamil Baby Club: You will receive a polar bear soft toy, money off coupons, information on diets and nutrition https://www.aptamil.co.uk/register

-Mothercare Baby and Me Club: You receive a mothercare catalogue, a baby plan list, information on your baby, information on mothercare events and lots of money off coupons https://www.mothercarebabyandmeclub.com/SignUp

-Emmas Diary: Information and e-mail updates on your pregnancy, a change to enter great competitions and £100 off in Argos which can be used on Nursery Furniture such as kids wardrobes, cots and changing units, Fisher Price products, Tommee Tippee products, high chairs, Avent products and much much more https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/register...FUEb4Qod1n7nHg

-Toysrus/Babiesrus Mother and Baby Club: You will receive the latest catalogue for the store, mailings with lots of baby information for each stage of your pregnancy and then their development when they are born and lots of money off coupons https://www.toysrus.co.uk/motherBabyClub.jsf

There is lots of other clubs which don't really have perks to joining them or not worth listing above but there is a Pampers Baby Club and you receive £4s worth of coupons and a Tommee Tippee Baby Club where you receive 20% off on-line on your first purchase.

Happy shopping :happydance:xx


----------



## laura25

aawwww thanku hunny thats brill!!! xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

just done my trigger and boy it hurttt glad thats the last needle xx


----------



## nicijones

kazzaallen123 said:


> just done my trigger and boy it hurttt glad thats the last needle xx


Hey hunni!!! ooooooooh did it hurt bad??? i cant wait till i am at that stage!!! Wishing you all the best for the collection :hugs: and sending lots and lots of baby dust your way!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww how come it hurt so much Kazza? thought needle was same size as the ones we been using?? ah well all done now and soon be EC. Wishing u tons of luck hun.

I have just popped home to close curtains and check on my pets as im staying with my dad tonight so night night girls and chat tomorrow. Im shattered today!
Tonights jabs didnt hurt one bit and i never even felt the menopur going in  xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Kazza - Hope everythings goes well with the EC.


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.
Hope everyone is well?

Kazza- GL for EC hun x

I am on edge waiting for my dad to collect his scan results after 1pm. Pray he is ok xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

ec done only got one egg not happy at all in so much pain i stopped breathing half way through xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Oh no hun! did they say why the decided to go ahead with EC with only 1 egg? seems unusual as they usually want more than 5? where u not put asleep for EC? hope your ok xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

yeah i was put to sleep no they dident say but hope that one egg is a little fighter i will find out tomoz xxx


----------



## africaqueen

aww Good luck hun. Lets hope so. xxx


----------



## susiesue

Kazza hope you ok hun. Was there only one egg or did they have to stop cos of your breathing? It only takes one egg so let's hope this one is a little fighter. Got everything crossed for you and sending lots of babydust x 
:dust::dust:


----------



## laura25

kazza- hope ur ok hun and lil egg keeps going strong!! fingers crossed hunny!! xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

thanks grls you all do keep me strong will let ya all know 2 moz how it goise xxx


----------



## laura25

good luck im sure u and ur lil egg will be ok hunny!! keep positive,sending u lots of babydust hun xx


----------



## africaqueen

aww yeah Kazza stay strong luv and fingers xd for tomorrow! x

Hi to all u other girlies x

AFM- My left side jab HURT like hell tonight but my menopur side was fine. Cant wait for jabs to be done with! lol. Does anyone else feel sick from stimms? iv felt sick all day.
Also feel so sad i cant tell my mum about all this. I know she will be watching over me but i wish so much she was here to support me. Been very emotional today so sorry for bringing mood down. Just feel lost. Its 2mths tomorrow since my lovely mum went to heaven and the longer time goes on the more i miss her so very much xxx


----------



## babies7777

So sorry Kazz, hope your egg is a strong one.

:flower:




kazzaallen123 said:


> ec done only got one egg not happy at all in so much pain i stopped breathing half way through xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hugs Africa, i know how hard it is in the beginning. It took me a long time and eventually i just got used to the fact that she wasnt here anymore, filling my time with other things etc and just trying to think of the happy memories and laughing as much as possible. Distraction is a great help, doing nice things with your dh etc and of course that bfp and the joy helps you deal with the loss.

Tons of hugs
xx



africaqueen said:


> aww yeah Kazza stay strong luv and fingers xd for tomorrow! x
> 
> Hi to all u other girlies x
> 
> AFM- My left side jab HURT like hell tonight but my menopur side was fine. Cant wait for jabs to be done with! lol. Does anyone else feel sick from stimms? iv felt sick all day.
> Also feel so sad i cant tell my mum about all this. I know she will be watching over me but i wish so much she was here to support me. Been very emotional today so sorry for bringing mood down. Just feel lost. Its 2mths tomorrow since my lovely mum went to heaven and the longer time goes on the more i miss her so very much xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Babies. I didnt know you lost your mum too. I just miss her so much and its hard going through IVF without her to talk to and to think she wont be able to hold her grandchild :-( im sure you know what i mean. How long ago did you lose your mum? I guess 2mths is not a long time with grief. I dont want to stop missing my mum, i just want to feel hopeful about the future again? xxx


----------



## babies7777

Its no time at all, i found it really hard in the beginning, i would do everything like normal work, etc but when i was at home alone its all i would think about but with time i promise it does get easier, its not that you stop missing them but that you do other things like you said looking forward to the future and that really does help. My mum died in 2003 and as i was young at the time it was such a change, i went from living at home to having to move and be completely on my own in a space of a week. But in hindsight keeping busy did help distract me. I wasnt with dh at the time but i so wish i had because i know that would have made it so much better, having the future to hold onto and your own family. I dont think you ever get over it but with time i found i could think about other things and enjoy myself and think of the happy times rather than the sad ones.
There will always be those times when you wish things were different but im sure she is looking over you and will be so proud how well you are doing with the ivf, i dont believe they ever truly leave, they just watch over you and live through your joy, you can tell lo all about her, they never truly leave.

Lots of hugs.




africaqueen said:


> Thank you Babies. I didnt know you lost your mum too. I just miss her so much and its hard going through IVF without her to talk to and to think she wont be able to hold her grandchild :-( im sure you know what i mean. How long ago did you lose your mum? I guess 2mths is not a long time with grief. I dont want to stop missing my mum, i just want to feel hopeful about the future again? xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

it dident work


----------



## laura25

awwwww hun im soooo sorry!!!!!! hope u ok hunny!!! sending u (((( huge hugs )))) xxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw Kazza that's rubbish news. Stupid thing to say but i really do hope your ok! what's next for you now -when will you get some answers?

Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## kazzaallen123

thankyou i will geta followup appointment soon xx


----------



## susiesue

I'm so sorry Kazza, hope you are ok and get your follow up appointment very soon. Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Jane22

Kazza - that's awful, I'm so sorry hunny. Have a good cry and let it out if you need to. Really rubbish news. Thinking of you.

Africa - no i didnt feel sick on stimms, just achey and bloated. oh, and shattered! Keep going lovely - youre nearly there.

AFM- am on day 8 of the wait now and I still feel nothing. Fairly sure it's a no and to be honest am kicking myself for not putting two in. Perhaps i should wait til the 13th to say that, but got a feeling. Pessaries are a pain - messy 'up the front' and slightly painful and irritating with bloat 'up the back'!

It's great being a woman isnt it?!

xxx


----------



## susiesue

Jane I felt nothing at all Hun so don't read too much into that. What I learnt is that everyone's 2ww is different, some people have symptoms, some have none. Keep strong, got everything crossed for you :baby: x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

KazzaAllen- So sorry to hear that your egg didn't fertilise. I am thinking of you. Its a horrilble feeling getting the phone call to hear that. Have a good cry and then try to look to the next step. I am sure it will be different if you choose to try again .

Africaqueen - I didn't feel sick until 6 days after I started stimming last time and I went in for an early scan to check I wasn't being overstimulated. I started to feel bloated after about four days. A weird kind of bloating low down though. I am hoping I will be able to start stimming again on Wednesday. I am not sure I have been shut down enough though this time as at this stage last time I had a few pains in my ovaries. I just want to move to the next step even though I am petrified of what happens next.

Jane22- I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nicijones

:hug: :hug: :hug:

Am soooo sorry Kazza!!! Thinking of you!! xxx

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Aww im really sorry hun. Sadly with just one egg the chances were very low :-( i hope they can suggest something for your next cycle if u decide to do it again x

Jane- Dont read too much into lack of symptoms as with my 1st pregnancy i had tons of symptoms and with my 2nd i had none so hang in there hun and i have my fingers crossed for you. Almost there! x

Nici- How is dr going ? not long till stimms for you now. It will go fast x

Cvaeh- I really hope u can start stimming again on wed! hope i dont get OHSS! yikes x

Susie- how are things? x

Babies- Thank you. You coped really well losing your mum and having to live alone too. What a thing to have to endure after losing your dear mum :-( you are obviously a strong woman like me and our mums will be watching over us very proud and lets pray they help send us our miracle babies  xxx

Hi to Melbram, Laura, babydust, Caz, Polly and all the gang x

AFM- Day 4 of stimming already! got a few twinges earlier so think its working 
Having a chill out day today watching movies with a cup of tea and a biscuit. I have had my pint of milk an my brazil nuts, plus my banana and apple and yogurt so i am otherwise being good. lol xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> aww yeah Kazza stay strong luv and fingers xd for tomorrow! x
> 
> Hi to all u other girlies x
> 
> AFM- My left side jab HURT like hell tonight but my menopur side was fine. Cant wait for jabs to be done with! lol. Does anyone else feel sick from stimms? iv felt sick all day.
> Also feel so sad i cant tell my mum about all this. I know she will be watching over me but i wish so much she was here to support me. Been very emotional today so sorry for bringing mood down. Just feel lost. Its 2mths tomorrow since my lovely mum went to heaven and the longer time goes on the more i miss her so very much xxx

Hi Africa,
you said your left side jab hurt but menopur side was fine ... do you have to do 2 injections with stimming???
biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig :hug: to you and hope your feeling a bit better today, 2 months is such a short time and what with going thru the emotional rollercoaster that is IVF i think your an inspiration!!!
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Nici 

Aww thank you so much for lovely post! it is very hard going emotionally but i have to carry on an do my mums memory proud.
Yes its 2 injections once stimming starts as you still have to have your dr jab and also your stimms jab. Not too bad tho and a lot of ppl say the stimms jab burns when the liquid is injected but i dont feel a thing so everyone is different xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

thankou ladies we will deffo try again gl alll xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck with everything Kazza.
We are all here when u r ready hun xxx


----------



## nicijones

eeeeeeeeeek 2 jabs with stimming!!!!
Africa you said you were eating brazil nuts and drunk a pint of milk! Is that something that has been suggested you do during stimming??

Hope everyone else is good and having a nice weekend??

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- I have heard from my friend who is now preg with twins that she upped her protein intake and drank a pint of milk per day and iv also read it on diff forums so worth a try eh? At least i know im doing something as ultimately we dnt have much control over this IVF lark do we?  and 2 jabs is not so bad honestly. All worth it god willing xxx


----------



## africaqueen

ooh an meant to add that brazil nuts are enriched with selenium(spelt wrong lol) which helps increase implanation apparantly. I just have 5 a day xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> ooh an meant to add that brazil nuts are enriched with selenium(spelt wrong lol) which helps increase implanation apparantly. I just have 5 a day xxx

Awww thanks for that Africa. So are you eating them now even tho they help with implantation?? Have been reading up on protein rich foods and wondering if protein shakes would help??

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah Nici i have started eating the brazil nuts now. 5 per day. Cant harm so worth a go! lol. Yes iv heard of a lot of women taking protein shakes. My BMI is just under 29 tho so a bit too high to start drinking calorie laden protein shakes but if your BMI is a lot lower it might be a good thing to do.

Hi to everyone else and hope we are all ok? been quiet on here xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi all

Kazza i am really sorry to hear you sad news. Keep strong :)

Africaqueen thanks for the info on the brazil nuts and milk, you have to be so careful with what you eat and making sure you eat all the right foods its mind boggling. :headspin:

I start my dr on wed eeeeekkk really not looking forward to the injection but just glad i can finally get started


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- I am so glad u are finally starting! dont worry about the needles. I am not a fan and other than the odd one, majority of the jabs have not hurt at all and very few side effects xxx


----------



## Jane22

Morning Ladies - HELP!!

I am going mad with this 2ww! Testing on Thursday and having some cramping. It's doing my head in!!!!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane22 said:


> Morning Ladies - HELP!!
> 
> I am going mad with this 2ww! Testing on Thursday and having some cramping. It's doing my head in!!!!! xx

Jane- I know so hard but try and relax. I had cramps with both my previous pregnancies and was convinced af was coming so it is common to feel like :thumbup: I can understand how nervous you are and i am keeping my fingers crossed for you and look forward to your news on thur.
You are almost there so try and keep yourself busy these next few days and all will soon be revealed. I have my follies scan on fri and im nervous over that as i have only had the odd twinge, not lots like others say? I dont want tons of follies as i dont want OHSS but i hope they see at least 10. xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

africaqueen said:


> Babydust- I am so glad u are finally starting! dont worry about the needles. I am not a fan and other than the odd one, majority of the jabs have not hurt at all and very few side effects xxx

Thanks :thumbup:

I am soooo excited but nervous. Work is not helping, I just want this week and next to be over with and then i can relax. After next week i refuse to do anything that stresses me out. I just cant seem to help myself but i always put work before everything else ..... Well... Not now! Its all about me and my bfp :D


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Yes this is the time to put yourself first to get your miracle baby here ;-)
You will be starting in no time! i had the odd headache after a wk of dr but i upped my fluid intake which helped a lot. Anything u want to know just message me anytime xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone! 

Jane - I know how hard the 2ww is, I really thought I was going mad and I was convinced Af was coming as kept getting that heavy feeling in my belly! Loads of people get cramps before a bfp so it could be a good sign. Only 2 more days for you to wait now, it will soon be here. Got everything crossed for you. 

Africa - hope you ok hun. I felt nothing during stimms until the very end and I even rang the HC at one point as I was convinced it wasn't working! :wacko: I'm sure all will be fine, got my fingers crossed for you! 

Babydust - really glad you are starting at last. Hope work is ok for you, I have a stressful job as well and it's difficult putting ourselves first sometimes!! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Kazza been thinking of you, hope you are ok. 

Afm - had another scan today, was measuring 9 weeks 5 days with hb of 160!!! Was very happy, edging closer to 12 weeks.
Nici - it was my first cycle, very very lucky!! 


Hugs and babydust to everyone :hugs: :dust:





Hugs and babydust to everyone x.


----------



## Jane22

Thanks Susie & Africa - if someone had told me at the start that the hardest part of this was the mental battle and actually not the injections, I wouldnt have believed them.

I think anyone who has to go through this, and particularly those who have set-backs is amazing. It's so hard and nobody else can understand if theyve not been there.

Big pat on the back for us all!

xxxx


----------



## nicijones

Jane22 said:


> Thanks Susie & Africa - if someone had told me at the start that the hardest part of this was the mental battle and actually not the injections, I wouldnt have believed them.
> 
> I think anyone who has to go through this, and particularly those who have set-backs is amazing. It's so hard and nobody else can understand if theyve not been there.
> 
> Big pat on the back for us all!
> 
> xxxx

here here Jane!!!!

Got everything crossed for you for Thursday!!!
Thats when i have my baseline scan so lets hope its fabs news for us both!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Jane22

nicijones said:


> Jane22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Susie & Africa - if someone had told me at the start that the hardest part of this was the mental battle and actually not the injections, I wouldnt have believed them.
> 
> I think anyone who has to go through this, and particularly those who have set-backs is amazing. It's so hard and nobody else can understand if theyve not been there.
> 
> Big pat on the back for us all!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> here here Jane!!!!
> 
> Got everything crossed for you for Thursday!!!
> Thats when i have my baseline scan so lets hope its fabs news for us both!! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Good luck Nici! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- Well said! we deserve baby shaped medals ;-) you will soon be at OTD. I cant image the stress il feel myself when im in the 2ww again! been a long time and a lot gone on since last bfp! Good luck x

Susie- Fab news! wow how fast is time going since your BFP! x

Well im 6 days into stimming now and only 4 sleeps till follies scan now so getting rather excited and nervous all at once! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- Well said! we deserve baby shaped medals ;-) you will soon be at OTD. I cant image the stress il feel myself when im in the 2ww again! been a long time and a lot gone on since last bfp! Good luck x

Susie- Fab news! wow how fast is time going since your BFP! x

Well im 6 days into stimming now and only 4 sleeps till follies scan now so getting rather excited and nervous all at once! xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Afternoon ladies, kazza sorry it didnt work for u, good luck next time if u decide to go again.

Jane i had no symptoms what so ever and im now 38 weeks pregnant so all this symptom spotting can be pointless. I did it myself, no sickness or roughness or anything, convinced myself it was a negative because of that and nope got my BFP and ill have my baby in the next 4 weeks . Try and stay positive and busy to pass the next 48 hours.

Africa your mum is watching ur ever move and will see her grandchild, shell be watching over her for life i firmly believe that. good luck with ur scan.

SusieSue and Laura, keep looking after them babies and yourselfs! My doctor reccommended udos blend oil, full of omega 3 for the babies brain development and also helps prevent stretch marks. How true that is im not sure but im lucky enough not to have got any yet!!!! 

Hi to everyone else hope ur all ok.

Well not long at all for me now, due two weeks on Friday. Ive been having a few pains the last two days, but convinced baby aint coming yet. Sticking to my family tradition, itll be late. Cant wait to meet my bean now. Pregnancy has been a breeze and gone quick enough but the constant peeing and lack of sleep is taking it toll now and i want a cuddle. 

A friend of mine who had commenced treatment at LW has moved to Manchester to continue her treatment, not to sure why but believe they've had loads of problems with Liverpool. Hopefully itll work for them where ever they are.

Good luck girls xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow foxey just 2wks to go!! you must be over the moon.
Please keep us updated as want to hear all about your baby being born as its our threads 1st baby isnt it? i think anyway. lol. Do you know the sex? cant rem if iv asked u that or not. I have menopur brain. lol.
Thank you for saying that about my mum. It means a lot and i believe that too. My child/children are going to have a very special guardian angel for their whole lives.

Jane- How are u doing? its OTD tomorrow isnt it? x

Laura- Hope your doin well hun x

Babydust- You start dr tomorrow dont u? GL x

Babies- How are u doing? x

Hi to melbram, caz, polly and all the gang x

AFM- I am trying to think positive about this treatment and the future as its what my mum would want me to be doing so its pma all the way! im still nervous of course but i have a good feeling xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

No we didn't want to find out, its a Riley or Jorja depending on the sex. Most people think its a boy but girls are more popular in both our families. I'll keep nipping on to check everyones progression and letting u know how i get on, saying that i havent got much to do now ive finished work, until baby is here. Yea i think i am the threads first baby, but looks like ive set a trend , fair few more positives happening now. xxx


----------



## babies7777

Im doing good thanks just patiently waiting for our appointment on thurs, wrote a few questions down to ask and hoping af doesnt come early so i have a chance of getting booked in.

Tons of luck for ur scan, cant wait to hear about it.

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Wow foxey just 2wks to go!! you must be over the moon.
> Please keep us updated as want to hear all about your baby being born as its our threads 1st baby isnt it? i think anyway. lol. Do you know the sex? cant rem if iv asked u that or not. I have menopur brain. lol.
> Thank you for saying that about my mum. It means a lot and i believe that too. My child/children are going to have a very special guardian angel for their whole lives.
> 
> Jane- How are u doing? its OTD tomorrow isnt it? x
> 
> Laura- Hope your doin well hun x
> 
> Babydust- You start dr tomorrow dont u? GL x
> 
> Babies- How are u doing? x
> 
> Hi to melbram, caz, polly and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I am trying to think positive about this treatment and the future as its what my mum would want me to be doing so its pma all the way! im still nervous of course but i have a good feeling xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi to everyone else,

Tons of luck Jane for your test day, everything crossed for u.
Really sorry Kazz, hope you can start again soon.

Hugs to everyone else


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- Aww that will be a nice surprise regarding the sex then  be lovely to hear all about it. You get plenty of rest before all the sleepless nights! lol x

Babies- Good luck for Thur! hope af stays away for now and that they manage to fit you in for your next cycle. Just depends how busy they are so fingers x'd for you x

xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Africa the sleepless nights started 9 months ago lol. i think ill get more sleep once bean's here, as 4 hour between feeds is more than im getting now  x


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> No we didn't want to find out, its a Riley or Jorja depending on the sex. Most people think its a boy but girls are more popular in both our families. I'll keep nipping on to check everyones progression and letting u know how i get on, saying that i havent got much to do now ive finished work, until baby is here. Yea i think i am the threads first baby, but looks like ive set a trend , fair few more positives happening now. xxx

WOW 2 weeks left thats flew!!!!!!! i can remember u saying u was pregnant hehe! good luck wiv the birth of ur lil bean hun!!! keep us all posted!! xxx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies,

how r we all?

woop babyandbump as had a revamp hehe!!! 

hows all ur cycles going? 

hope u are all great!! :)

abit or should i say heres how im getting on so far hehe, well here goes, im not very well at the mo, for a few weeks ive been thinking ive had a water infection with achey stomach and back, as i suffered with re occuring kidney infections before pregnancy so kind of know what it feel like hehe anyways had tests done at my docs and nothink came back so went the walk in centre last monday just for a second opinion and she sent my pee off to be cultured sorry too much info hehe! anyways got a phone call at 7 am yesterday which made me panic a lil bit it turns out i have got a kidney infection and they also found out i also have group B strep!!!! which can be dangerous to my self but especially baba as can cause menningitus upto 12 hours after delivery!! :( im just worrying and hoping everything will be fine!!! the midwifes at liverpool womans said they will keep an eye on it and i will be put on intrevenous antibiotic before i go into labour to hopefully prevent the baby getting ill!!! scary stuff!!! im currently on antibiotics now but it wont get rid of the grade B strep it will just clear my kidney infection up!! looks like the other thing is here to stay!! apart from feeling a lil poorly me and baba are doing alright, 

hope all u girlies are good and sending u all lots of babydust and hoping to see lots of BFP ++++++++! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hope you feel better soon, kidney infects are nasty so i hope it clears up fast. 
:flower:




laura25 said:


> hi girlies,
> 
> how r we all?
> 
> woop babyandbump as had a revamp hehe!!!
> 
> hows all ur cycles going?
> 
> hope u are all great!! :)
> 
> abit or should i say heres how im getting on so far hehe, well here goes, im not very well at the mo, for a few weeks ive been thinking ive had a water infection with achey stomach and back, as i suffered with re occuring kidney infections before pregnancy so kind of know what it feel like hehe anyways had tests done at my docs and nothink came back so went the walk in centre last monday just for a second opinion and she sent my pee off to be cultured sorry too much info hehe! anyways got a phone call at 7 am yesterday which made me panic a lil bit it turns out i have got a kidney infection and they also found out i also have group B strep!!!! which can be dangerous to my self but especially baba as can cause menningitus upto 12 hours after delivery!! :( im just worrying and hoping everything will be fine!!! the midwifes at liverpool womans said they will keep an eye on it and i will be put on intrevenous antibiotic before i go into labour to hopefully prevent the baby getting ill!!! scary stuff!!! im currently on antibiotics now but it wont get rid of the grade B strep it will just clear my kidney infection up!! looks like the other thing is here to stay!! apart from feeling a lil poorly me and baba are doing alright,
> 
> hope all u girlies are good and sending u all lots of babydust and hoping to see lots of BFP ++++++++! xxx


----------



## laura25

thank u babies, i know tell me bout it! especially in pregnancy! hope ur ok hunny xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

well grls thanks for all you kind regards it means alot i am feeling realy positive now i have grived a little lol i am jioning the gym on friday and stoping smoking again and get realy healthy then we have our follow up appointment on the 9th of november so hopefully get some answers and get ready to start round to i have currently just came out of hospital which they thought i had ohss but thankfully it wasent i had an enklarged bowel because i had not had a poo for a week sry for tmi so had some laxatives and now bk on the road to recovry still a bit sore fromn ec though but ok so sry not been on for a while xx

fingers crossed for all your :bfp:

ps how long after a failed attempt do you get your period xx


----------



## Jane22

africaqueen said:


> Wow foxey just 2wks to go!! you must be over the moon.
> Please keep us updated as want to hear all about your baby being born as its our threads 1st baby isnt it? i think anyway. lol. Do you know the sex? cant rem if iv asked u that or not. I have menopur brain. lol.
> Thank you for saying that about my mum. It means a lot and i believe that too. My child/children are going to have a very special guardian angel for their whole lives.
> 
> Jane- How are u doing? its OTD tomorrow isnt it? x
> 
> Laura- Hope your doin well hun x
> 
> Babydust- You start dr tomorrow dont u? GL x
> 
> Babies- How are u doing? x
> 
> Hi to melbram, caz, polly and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I am trying to think positive about this treatment and the future as its what my mum would want me to be doing so its pma all the way! im still nervous of course but i have a good feeling xxx

Hi Africa - test day is Thursday, not tomorrow - dreading it to be honest!

Am SO bloated, all the way up to my boobs and been having more cramps - a mix of indigestion/gas pains and period pains. Boobs sore still too - not enjoying this bit!

Thanks for all your messages - Laura and Kazza, hope youre ok? xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Morning ladies.... Well today is the day i start dr. Whooop :D i really hope its not too bad. I can be a real softy at times.

Jane not long now, i have everything crossed for you and wishing u a BFP.

Laura that infection soumds painful. Good job you went for a second opinion. Hopefully it clears up soon and you can continue with the great feeling of being pregnant and not have to worry about things.

Kazza nice to see your back and feeling more positive. :)


----------



## foxeydevil2

laura25 said:


> foxeydevil2 said:
> 
> 
> No we didn't want to find out, its a Riley or Jorja depending on the sex. Most people think its a boy but girls are more popular in both our families. I'll keep nipping on to check everyones progression and letting u know how i get on, saying that i havent got much to do now ive finished work, until baby is here. Yea i think i am the threads first baby, but looks like ive set a trend , fair few more positives happening now. xxx
> 
> WOW 2 weeks left thats flew!!!!!!! i can remember u saying u was pregnant hehe! good luck wiv the birth of ur lil bean hun!!! keep us all posted!! xxxClick to expand...

Sorry to hear about ur infection, my sister contracted meningitis when she was 8. I wont go into detail but she ended up completely fine and now adays its more commonly known so u and bab's will be fine as the doctors will know how it prevent / treat it. hope u get beta soon.

If u remember we went thru our treatment at the same time back in Feb, it didnt work for u and i was gutted for ya. I was over the moon when u got ur bpf, your one person i was really praying for . U think times gone quick now, ur baby will be here before u know it xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies. Unfortunately i Could be in for another setback. AF just arrived today, iv rang the hospital and they are going to ring me back about what i should do. I am aboslutely gutted. I know for definate that my AF came early due to immense pressures at work and the stress of ivf. 

I really hope i can start today, i have that many delays i really dont think i can take anymore :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Hope the infection clears up soon and its a good thing they have caught sight of strep b at this stage so please try and not worry x

Babydust- You will be fine with dr. Good luck with your 1st jab. Are you doing it yourself or is dh going to do it for you? x

Kazza- Glad your more positive hun x

Jane- Best of luck for tomorrows testing! have everything x'd for you and il be on extra early to check for your post! lol x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am so worn out again! feel bit bloated but mostly tired. Cant wait to have EC and ET now and get going! only 2 sleeps now till my scan so hoping some lovely follies to be seen xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

I can start!!! I am sooooooo happy.


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Cross posted there. Ah hun im so sorry! i think they may say wait intill day 21 or 23? sods law that isnt it?! if it is delayed by a few wks i know u will be gutted but hang in there and you will soon be starting. I really hope they have more positive news tho.
Good luck xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Crossed again!! hahaha.

Yaaaay to starting! so happy for you xxx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxeydevil2 said:
> 
> 
> No we didn't want to find out, its a Riley or Jorja depending on the sex. Most people think its a boy but girls are more popular in both our families. I'll keep nipping on to check everyones progression and letting u know how i get on, saying that i havent got much to do now ive finished work, until baby is here. Yea i think i am the threads first baby, but looks like ive set a trend , fair few more positives happening now. xxx
> 
> WOW 2 weeks left thats flew!!!!!!! i can remember u saying u was pregnant hehe! good luck wiv the birth of ur lil bean hun!!! keep us all posted!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about ur infection, my sister contracted meningitis when she was 8. I wont go into detail but she ended up completely fine and now adays its more commonly known so u and bab's will be fine as the doctors will know how it prevent / treat it. hope u get beta soon.
> 
> If u remember we went thru our treatment at the same time back in Feb, it didnt work for u and i was gutted for ya. I was over the moon when u got ur bpf, your one person i was really praying for . U think times gone quick now, ur baby will be here before u know it xxxClick to expand...



awww thanku hunny thats a realy nice msg!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## laura25

Jane22 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Wow foxey just 2wks to go!! you must be over the moon.
> Please keep us updated as want to hear all about your baby being born as its our threads 1st baby isnt it? i think anyway. lol. Do you know the sex? cant rem if iv asked u that or not. I have menopur brain. lol.
> Thank you for saying that about my mum. It means a lot and i believe that too. My child/children are going to have a very special guardian angel for their whole lives.
> 
> Jane- How are u doing? its OTD tomorrow isnt it? x
> 
> Laura- Hope your doin well hun x
> 
> Babydust- You start dr tomorrow dont u? GL x
> 
> Babies- How are u doing? x
> 
> Hi to melbram, caz, polly and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I am trying to think positive about this treatment and the future as its what my mum would want me to be doing so its pma all the way! im still nervous of course but i have a good feeling xxx
> 
> Hi Africa - test day is Thursday, not tomorrow - dreading it to be honest!
> 
> Am SO bloated, all the way up to my boobs and been having more cramps - a mix of indigestion/gas pains and period pains. Boobs sore still too - not enjoying this bit!
> 
> Thanks for all your messages - Laura and Kazza, hope youre ok? xxClick to expand...


good luck 4 test day hunny!!! FXXX u get a BFP sending lots of ++++++++++++++++++ babydust++++++++++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> I can start!!! I am sooooooo happy.

yey!!!!!!!!!! thats brill news hunny!! good luck with ur cycle!!! sending u lots of babydust! ++++++++++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Laura- Hope the infection clears up soon and its a good thing they have caught sight of strep b at this stage so please try and not worry x
> 
> Babydust- You will be fine with dr. Good luck with your 1st jab. Are you doing it yourself or is dh going to do it for you? x
> 
> Kazza- Glad your more positive hun x
> 
> Jane- Best of luck for tomorrows testing! have everything x'd for you and il be on extra early to check for your post! lol x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- I am so worn out again! feel bit bloated but mostly tired. Cant wait to have EC and ET now and get going! only 2 sleeps now till my scan so hoping some lovely follies to be seen xxx


thanku hunny, i cant wait for ur scan and u see all them lovely follies!!!!!! good luck hunny!!!!!!! wooop not long now!!! sending u lots of babydust! +++++++++++++++++++++++++++ xxx :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hunni.
How many follies dis u have this time around and then how many eggs were collected? just so i know roughly what to expect xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Thanks hunni.
> How many follies dis u have this time around and then how many eggs were collected? just so i know roughly what to expect xxx

i got 16 follies on my right and 14 on my left! and ended up wiv 17 eggs!! as i overstimulated a lil bit! i only got 11 eggs in my first cycle! so did abit better this time round hehe! good luck hunny! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hello girlies :hi:

I've been on BnB for quite a while now, but have recently been referred to the LWH so I'm sooo glad I found this thread... would you believe I have just read all 228 pages :shock: took me about 3 hours :rofl: :coffee:

Laura & Foxey - Soooo pleased for you both really hope everything goes well for you - only 2 weeks for you Foxey, I'd be so scared lol :argh:

Jane - Can't believe you haven't tested yet.. I'd have peed on about 20 sticks by now lol, but I am a POAS addict... or more accurately a PIAC addict :haha: I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, would love to hear of another :bfp:

Kaz - So sorry that your eggy didn't fertilise, it's just so horrible & so unfair. :hugs:

Africa - really sorry to hear about your mum, :sad2: I know she'll be looking out for you as you go through this tough journey & congratulations on losing the weight. Good luck for your scan in a couple of days, hope all goes well & you have lots of large follies. I was at the HC on the 4th Oct too (I'm sure I saw you there, what time was your appt? I was there around 3-4ish)

OH SA wasn't good which is why I think we haven't concieved in over 2 years, he has a great count at 77mil per ml but only 4% progression & low volume at 0.9ml. I also have a large cyst on my left ovary about 5cm in diameter.

OH has another SA on the 21st of this month, they said they need to do 2 before they can confirm a sub fertility sperm analysis :shrug: and I have appt on the 27th Oct for another ultrasound to see if my cyst has grown or shrunk. If it's grown I'll have to have it out, but if it's got smaller they said they'll leave it.

Then after all these tests we have an appt for both of us on 29th November I guess to discuss our options, I guess I'll still need a tube check & an ovarian reserve check before we would be offered IVF so I think I am quite a way off where you guys are up to, but I'd love to be able to stay with you all if thats ok?

Although if OH swimmers aren't good then I'm not sure what the point is of a tube check if they wont make it there anyway?? Who knows hey :shrug: I have so many question lol.

Anyway, just wanted to say hi & wish everyone the best of luck wherever you all are in your treatment. Here's to lots more :bfp: s before Xmas :yipee:

:dust: to all of the Northwest ladies


----------



## babies7777

Hi Lisa and welcome :wave:

I'm glad you found the thread as the girls on here are so nice and helpful. Wow you read all the pages :thumbup:
Tons of luck for all your tests.

:flower:



Lisa40 said:


> Hello girlies :hi:
> 
> I've been on BnB for quite a while now, but have recently been referred to the LWH so I'm sooo glad I found this thread... would you believe I have just read all 228 pages :shock: took me about 3 hours :rofl: :coffee:
> 
> Laura & Foxey - Soooo pleased for you both really hope everything goes well for you - only 2 weeks for you Foxey, I'd be so scared lol :argh:
> 
> Jane - Can't believe you haven't tested yet.. I'd have peed on about 20 sticks by now lol, but I am a POAS addict... or more accurately a PIAC addict :haha: I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, would love to hear of another :bfp:
> 
> Kaz - So sorry that your eggy didn't fertilise, it's just so horrible & so unfair. :hugs:
> 
> Africa - really sorry to hear about your mum, :sad2: I know she'll be looking out for you as you go through this tough journey & congratulations on losing the weight. Good luck for your scan in a couple of days, hope all goes well & you have lots of large follies. I was at the HC on the 4th Oct too (I'm sure I saw you there, what time was your appt? I was there around 3-4ish)
> 
> OH SA wasn't good which is why I think we haven't concieved in over 2 years, he has a great count at 77mil per ml but only 4% progression & low volume at 0.9ml. I also have a large cyst on my left ovary about 5cm in diameter.
> 
> OH has another SA on the 21st of this month, they said they need to do 2 before they can confirm a sub fertility sperm analysis :shrug: and I have appt on the 27th Oct for another ultrasound to see if my cyst has grown or shrunk. If it's grown I'll have to have it out, but if it's got smaller they said they'll leave it.
> 
> Then after all these tests we have an appt for both of us on 29th November I guess to discuss our options, I guess I'll still need a tube check & an ovarian reserve check before we would be offered IVF so I think I am quite a way off where you guys are up to, but I'd love to be able to stay with you all if thats ok?
> 
> Although if OH swimmers aren't good then I'm not sure what the point is of a tube check if they wont make it there anyway?? Who knows hey :shrug: I have so many question lol.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi & wish everyone the best of luck wherever you all are in your treatment. Here's to lots more :bfp: s before Xmas :yipee:
> 
> :dust: to all of the Northwest ladies


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks Babies...

Good luck for you appt tomorrow, where abouts are you up to?

x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Lisa and welcome! wow u have some patience to read all our threads! lol.
Thank you for lovely message  My journey has been very hard and emotional so far so we are praying for a BFP by the end of this mth... pleeeease god 
Good luck for your forthcoming appts and you will find lots of support in here.
Whereabouts in Merseyside are u? Im in the Wirral. I was at the HC at 8.15am on the 4th So must of been someone who is fortunate to look like me that u seen ;-) haha xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

africaqueen said:


> Hi Lisa and welcome! wow u have some patience to read all our threads! lol.
> Thank you for lovely message  My journey has been very hard and emotional so far so we are praying for a BFP by the end of this mth... pleeeease god
> Good luck for your forthcoming appts and you will find lots of support in here.
> Whereabouts in Merseyside are u? Im in the Wirral. I was at the HC at 8.15am on the 4th So must of been someone who is fortunate to look like me that u seen ;-) haha xxx

i am from the wirral i moved to runcorn my mum still lives there i visit alot xx gl for ur scan xx


----------



## Lisa40

haha lol, maybe it was your doppleganger :thumbup:

It was such interesting reading though, like a book with all the highs and lows but then you get to speak to the main characters afterwards & join in the story yourself. I'm going to be very impatient now though as the next 18 months wont go by in the next 3 hours...& I need to know what happens to you all :brat: It's like waiting for the next book to come out in a series :haha:

I live just outside the city centre, by the docks and the canal, it's quite nice & staggering distance from town which is why we bought it :wine: :haha: That was 8 years ago now though and we are ready to be able to stroll into town with a pushchair instead.

OH said he'd get in the pushchair if it didn't happen & I could push him instead, but I said it wouldn't be quite the same, he's as lazy as his :spermy: :rofl: 

(disclaimer... he's not really lazy, he's a pe teacher & plays rugby, didn't want you gals getting the wrong idea about him, he's very very supportive but needs to joke about things to help him deal with it & he makes me laugh too which is a blessing at times)

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Aww nice. I live by Liscard x

Lisa- What a beautiful way you have with words! yes it is like a book- the book of our lives  x

Well im off to get my 8th stimms jab  almost there! xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

jane-good luck for tomorrow.

laura- hope your feeling better.

kazzaallen- i got my period nine days after egg collection when my eggs didn't fertlise. my period after that was about a week late and then i was back to normal.

i had my baseline scan this morning and can start stimming tonight. i have a scan on tuesday just to check how i'm going after being stimulated to quickly last time and then again next friday. so scared we are going to have bad news again xx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Lisa hope you are well. The waiting is the worst I am so impatient. My OH has low count and morph, i had ultra sound which was fine and because of the severe male factor they didnt see the point in putting me through any other procedures because ultimately we have to have IVF. Im still waiting for the 8th November to come for our joint appointment where we can finally be moved on to PIE. We may be getting stuck into it around the same time :happydance:

Good look to everyone with up and comming scans and testing :dust:


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone :) 

Welcome Lisa - I read this whole thread as well when I joined, I love it! It was when I was off work for a few days in my 2ww! 

Babydust - so glad you have started, yaaaay! Hope things have settled down at work for you. 

Africa - am excited to see how your scan goes on Friday, got everything crossed for you. 

Kazza - welcome back hun glad you are ok. Good luck with the gym, I did all that before my cycle and it helped me feel positive and healthy I think. 

Cvaeh - hope all goes well with your stimms, I am really hoping this is your 
time now. There are lots of stories about people being successful second time so am thinking positive thoughts! 

Jane - good luck for your test day, I've got a good feeling for you. 

Laura - sorry you are feeling under the weather. My friend had strep b and has delivered 3 healthy children. She went on antibiotics during labour. Its better that they have found out then all steps can be taken. Hope you feel better soon. When did you start putting weight on with your pregnancy? My trousers have been a bit tight this week, am only 10 weeks. Not sure if just bloated?? 


Hi to everyone else. Here's to lots of BFP's for you all v soon. :baby::baby:


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Welcome Lisa - I read this whole thread as well when I joined, I love it! It was when I was off work for a few days in my 2ww!
> 
> Babydust - so glad you have started, yaaaay! Hope things have settled down at work for you.
> 
> Africa - am excited to see how your scan goes on Friday, got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Kazza - welcome back hun glad you are ok. Good luck with the gym, I did all that before my cycle and it helped me feel positive and healthy I think.
> 
> Cvaeh - hope all goes well with your stimms, I am really hoping this is your
> time now. There are lots of stories about people being successful second time so am thinking positive thoughts!
> 
> Jane - good luck for your test day, I've got a good feeling for you.
> 
> Laura - sorry you are feeling under the weather. My friend had strep b and has delivered 3 healthy children. She went on antibiotics during labour. Its better that they have found out then all steps can be taken. Hope you feel better soon. When did you start putting weight on with your pregnancy? My trousers have been a bit tight this week, am only 10 weeks. Not sure if just bloated??
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Here's to lots of BFP's for you all v soon. :baby::baby:


awww thanx hun thats reassuring to know about your friend!!! ummmmmm yep i was showing at 10 weeks haha! started plumping out around 9 weeks, ive got a proper lil bump now haha! i love it!! xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hi Ladies!!!!!!

Welcome Lisa! I bet you will find this thread so helpful as i have, and having other ladies in the same position as you to talk to is a god send!!:happydance:

Good luck for tomorrow Jane! I cant believe you haven't poas yet! i hope i have your resolve when it comes to my 2ww!! lots and lots of baby dust to you!!! :dust:

I have my baseline scan tomorrow and i am sooooo excited for it!! dont know why i am feeling this excited either!!!! :haha:
Fingers crossed i can start stimming!!! eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good and heres to lots and lots of BFP's

xxx


----------



## laura25

Lisa40 said:


> Hello girlies :hi:
> 
> I've been on BnB for quite a while now, but have recently been referred to the LWH so I'm sooo glad I found this thread... would you believe I have just read all 228 pages :shock: took me about 3 hours :rofl: :coffee:
> 
> Laura & Foxey - Soooo pleased for you both really hope everything goes well for you - only 2 weeks for you Foxey, I'd be so scared lol :argh:
> 
> Jane - Can't believe you haven't tested yet.. I'd have peed on about 20 sticks by now lol, but I am a POAS addict... or more accurately a PIAC addict :haha: I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, would love to hear of another :bfp:
> 
> Kaz - So sorry that your eggy didn't fertilise, it's just so horrible & so unfair. :hugs:
> 
> Africa - really sorry to hear about your mum, :sad2: I know she'll be looking out for you as you go through this tough journey & congratulations on losing the weight. Good luck for your scan in a couple of days, hope all goes well & you have lots of large follies. I was at the HC on the 4th Oct too (I'm sure I saw you there, what time was your appt? I was there around 3-4ish)
> 
> OH SA wasn't good which is why I think we haven't concieved in over 2 years, he has a great count at 77mil per ml but only 4% progression & low volume at 0.9ml. I also have a large cyst on my left ovary about 5cm in diameter.
> 
> OH has another SA on the 21st of this month, they said they need to do 2 before they can confirm a sub fertility sperm analysis :shrug: and I have appt on the 27th Oct for another ultrasound to see if my cyst has grown or shrunk. If it's grown I'll have to have it out, but if it's got smaller they said they'll leave it.
> 
> Then after all these tests we have an appt for both of us on 29th November I guess to discuss our options, I guess I'll still need a tube check & an ovarian reserve check before we would be offered IVF so I think I am quite a way off where you guys are up to, but I'd love to be able to stay with you all if thats ok?
> 
> Although if OH swimmers aren't good then I'm not sure what the point is of a tube check if they wont make it there anyway?? Who knows hey :shrug: I have so many question lol.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi & wish everyone the best of luck wherever you all are in your treatment. Here's to lots more :bfp: s before Xmas :yipee:
> 
> :dust: to all of the Northwest ladies



hello and welcome hunny!! 
we r all here to help u thru ur ups and downs of this rollercoaster journey hehe! any questions, fire away! all us girlies will try our best to answer as well as possible!!! 
dnt worry about ur cyst hun ive also got them on my left ovary and my partner is completly infertile because of genetic reasons! they always find a way to make it possible for us all to have our lil miracles!!! 
my partner got put on tamoxifen tablets which helped him produce samples as it gave him the hormone that he doesnt have to produce sperm and they froze quite a few samples for our icsi cycles and luckily it worked 2nd time round :happydance: 
miracles do happen!!! sending u lots of luck and babydust for ur journey hunny!!! ++++++ :flower: xxx


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome Lisa! I bet you will find this thread so helpful as i have, and having other ladies in the same position as you to talk to is a god send!!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Jane! I cant believe you haven't poas yet! i hope i have your resolve when it comes to my 2ww!! lots and lots of baby dust to you!!! :dust:
> 
> I have my baseline scan tomorrow and i am sooooo excited for it!! dont know why i am feeling this excited either!!!! :haha:
> Fingers crossed i can start stimming!!! eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good and heres to lots and lots of BFP's
> 
> xxx

good luck at ur scan hun, hope u start ur stimmys! xxx


----------



## nicijones

Ps what does AFM mean??
xx


----------



## laura25

Jane- wishing u the best of luck with ur test tomoz hun!!! my fxxx for a BFP!!! sending tonnes of babydust hun! +++++++ xxx


----------



## nicijones

laura25 said:


> nicijones said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome Lisa! I bet you will find this thread so helpful as i have, and having other ladies in the same position as you to talk to is a god send!!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Jane! I cant believe you haven't poas yet! i hope i have your resolve when it comes to my 2ww!! lots and lots of baby dust to you!!! :dust:
> 
> I have my baseline scan tomorrow and i am sooooo excited for it!! dont know why i am feeling this excited either!!!! :haha:
> Fingers crossed i can start stimming!!! eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good and heres to lots and lots of BFP's
> 
> xxx
> 
> good luck at ur scan hun, hope u start ur stimmys! xxxClick to expand...

Awwwwww thanks hunni!!!! I just cant wait to get onto the next stage now!!!!
Hope you start to feel better soon!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> Ps what does AFM mean??
> xx

hi hun i know AF means ur period/ menstuation hun! xxx


----------



## babies7777

As for me, well thats what i take it as, will be funny if its something totally different.



nicijones said:


> Ps what does AFM mean??
> xx


----------



## babies7777

We have had all our tests, been to the pie (patient information evening) had our viral bloods done and got our joint consultation tomorrow which is the final one before getting started so we are nearly there :happydance:

I agree with what Melb said with regards to the hsg, i was told i didnt need to have one as its male factor there is no point putting you through it. 

Lots of luck

:flower:



Lisa40 said:


> Thanks Babies...
> 
> Good luck for you appt tomorrow, where abouts are you up to?
> 
> x


----------



## babies7777

Hi to everyone else,

Hope you're all well.

Africa tons of luck for ur scan, hope the eggies are growing well.

Jane, lot of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for your test tomorrow, i have everything crossed for you.

Laura, hope the antibios kick in soon and u start to feel better. Glad they picked up on the Strep B for you, its scary to think they dont test for it on a routine basis. So happy they know for you and can give you the medicine to prevent it causing any issues for baba.

AFM, Its our joint consultation tomorrow, keeping everything crossed all is well and we can start soon. Af seems to be keeping her distance which im so grateful for, i was so worried it would come early, stay away you witch!! for nine months anyway :haha:


Lots of luck for everyone with appointments in the next couple of days 

:flower:


----------



## babies7777

I have everything crossed for you, bring on the bfp's 

:flower:



cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> jane-good luck for tomorrow.
> 
> laura- hope your feeling better.
> 
> kazzaallen- i got my period nine days after egg collection when my eggs didn't fertlise. my period after that was about a week late and then i was back to normal.
> 
> i had my baseline scan this morning and can start stimming tonight. i have a scan on tuesday just to check how i'm going after being stimulated to quickly last time and then again next friday. so scared we are going to have bad news again xx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh- best of luck with rest of ur cycle hun, got my fx for u!! sending lots of babydust ++++++++++ xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Im back, did my first injecting. :happydance: got my baseline scan for 2nd Nov. 

I am soooooo glad i could get started. OH has been great, completed all the house chores this morning and has told me i have to put my feet up and not do anything. Mums just been round and said she will send me food so no need to cook. I am going to be one hell of a spoilt lady. :smug:


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> Im back, did my first injecting. :happydance: got my baseline scan for 2nd Nov.
> 
> I am soooooo glad i could get started. OH has been great, completed all the house chores this morning and has told me i have to put my feet up and not do anything. Mums just been round and said she will send me food so no need to cook. I am going to be one hell of a spoilt lady. :smug:

awwww thats brill hun!!! hehe u enjoy it hun! xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome. It makes this whole journey so much easier when you have people to talk to who are in the same position. Those with kids or those who find it 'fairly' easy to concieve just don't understand like you girls do.

Really best of luck to all of you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## laura25

hi lisa this is totally random but ur cat is sooooo cute its just like mine!!!! hehe xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hehe, thanks, she's a sweetie

we did have 5 at one point but were down to 3 now. 2 just turned up at the back door and moved themselves in, I just can't turn them away. I think they all talk to each other in our area and tell each other that there's free food and board at our house :haha:

my oh thinks I might end up like the crazy cat lady from the simpsons, he's as bad as me though, he wants to get another kitten lol.

X


----------



## laura25

awwwww hehe thats lovely! my cat is very similar to urs but hes a boy hehe called tigger hes soooo affectionate! hehe id have loads if i could hehexx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Great you have started stimming. Things will move fast now x

Melbram- The 8th Nov will soon be here but i understand how time drags when its something u are so desperate for x

Susie- Thank you. How are things progressing with you? x

Jane- Sending you tons and tons of:dust::dust::dust: for tomorrow! x

Nici-Good luck for your scan tomorrow and hope it goes well and you can start stimming x

Babies- Good luck for your joint cons appt tomorrow and i hope u get a start for next cycle x

Babydust- Well done for 1st jab! you are very lucky getting spoilt too. It has business as usual for me:haha: maybe il get spoilt when i get preg? lol x

Lisa- You are right that this thread is very supportive. We all keep eachother going big time as its a very emotional time for us all and im glad u have joined us:flower: x

AFM(As for me:winkwink:) I cant believe after tomorrows jabs i have my scan and could be given a EC date!! roll on fri cos im feeling fluttery in my tummy now! nervous and excited rolled into one! i could be pregnant by the end of this mth!! Aaaaaah please god xxx

Babydust-


----------



## BabydustxXx

africaqueen said:


> Cvaeh- Great you have started stimming. Things will move fast now x
> 
> Melbram- The 8th Nov will soon be here but i understand how time drags when its something u are so desperate for x
> 
> Susie- Thank you. How are things progressing with you? x
> 
> Jane- Sending you tons and tons of:dust::dust::dust: for tomorrow! x
> 
> Nici-Good luck for your scan tomorrow and hope it goes well and you can start stimming x
> 
> Babies- Good luck for your joint cons appt tomorrow and i hope u get a start for next cycle x
> 
> Babydust- Well done for 1st jab! you are very lucky getting spoilt too. It has business as usual for me:haha: maybe il get spoilt when i get preg? lol x
> 
> Lisa- You are right that this thread is very supportive. We all keep eachother going big time as its a very emotional time for us all and im glad u have joined us:flower: x
> 
> AFM(As for me:winkwink:) I cant believe after tomorrows jabs i have my scan and could be given a EC date!! roll on fri cos im feeling fluttery in my tummy
> now! nervous and excited rolled into one! i could be pregnant by the end of this mth!! Aaaaaah please god xxx
> 
> Babydust-

I really wish you get ur bfp. After everything you have been through, its time you got some good news.

Iv just created a ticker, not sure if it will work :shrug: so here goes


----------



## BabydustxXx

Yay it works. Hehehe :)


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Cvaeh- Great you have started stimming. Things will move fast now x
> 
> Melbram- The 8th Nov will soon be here but i understand how time drags when its something u are so desperate for x
> 
> Susie- Thank you. How are things progressing with you? x
> 
> Jane- Sending you tons and tons of:dust::dust::dust: for tomorrow! x
> 
> Nici-Good luck for your scan tomorrow and hope it goes well and you can start stimming x
> 
> Babies- Good luck for your joint cons appt tomorrow and i hope u get a start for next cycle x
> 
> Babydust- Well done for 1st jab! you are very lucky getting spoilt too. It has business as usual for me:haha: maybe il get spoilt when i get preg? lol x
> 
> Lisa- You are right that this thread is very supportive. We all keep eachother going big time as its a very emotional time for us all and im glad u have joined us:flower: x
> 
> AFM(As for me:winkwink:) I cant believe after tomorrows jabs i have my scan and could be given a EC date!! roll on fri cos im feeling fluttery in my tummy now! nervous and excited rolled into one! i could be pregnant by the end of this mth!! Aaaaaah please god xxx
> 
> Babydust-

AFM is 'As for me'!!!! hahaha thanks Africa!!! 
I have started spotting again tonight and hav lil cramps!!! hope thats not a bad sign for tmw??? :nope:

Hope everyone is having a good eve!!

xxx


----------



## Jane22

Three letters girls... B F P!!!!!!!!
Oh my God, in utter shock. Done 2 tests already, both positive! Been awake since 2am waiting to test! At 4am I gave in.

So shocked, but instead of erupting into floods of tears like I thought I would, I've been very controlled. It's so early and things can go wrong yet!

My 1 12 cell embryo was a good 'un! Wow xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh jane :yipee:

My alarm isn't due till 9am this morning but when I woke up just now the first thing I thought of was you testing, so when I saw you'd posted in this thread I crossed all my finges and toes and then had to wait an age for the page to load on my phone, but now I'm lying here crying little happy tears for you trying not to wake my oh up or he'll think I'm nuts :haha:

oh I'm not going to be able to go back to sleep now I'm soooo made up for you. I know you are being calm and like you say it's early days, but so far so good, and I really hope you have a sticky bean and a very h&h 9 months :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Wow Jane that's amazing news :happydance::happydance:
Big congratulations. I had a good feeling when you said about the cramps and sore (.)(.) :baby:

I know what you mean, it's a big mix of emotions today, I was so happy and scared at same time. Just remember that the chances of everything being ok are much much higher than the chance of a problem. Try and relax and enjoy this special time. :hugs: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

Babydust- Thank you so much. I pray it works this time around. I am so glad u have started now! x

Jane- Wooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!:bfp::dance::yipee::headspin:
I am so happy for you! wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths:cloud9:
Have u called lwh? my friend got her BFP and was booked in for a scan a wk later which i thought was bit early but maybe thats their new policy? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am sooo hyped up this morning!! this time tomorrow il know how many follies i have!! pray its a good result. xxx


----------



## Jane22

Thanks Lisa, Susie and Africa!

Lisa - I hadnt cried, and then I read your post and had a little weep on my way into work!!

Africa - yes, I called them as soon as they opened! The nurse said that they had 'had a few negatives' this morning, so was pleased to hear a positive result! Really feel for those that had a negative though, was sure it'd be me in that category!

I asked about the DOLS trial and was told that I'm not able to do it because of the drugs I have had?! I havent had anything out of the ordinary I dont think, so a bit confused with that one tinged with slight anxiety that my body will be ok on it's own, without extra help!

xx


----------



## babies7777

Yayayayayayyayayayayayayayayayayayyayayayayayayayyayayayayay :yipee::wohoo:

Sooooooo happy for uuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!




Jane22 said:


> Three letters girls... B F P!!!!!!!!
> Oh my God, in utter shock. Done 2 tests already, both positive! Been awake since 2am waiting to test! At 4am I gave in.
> 
> So shocked, but instead of erupting into floods of tears like I thought I would, I've been very controlled. It's so early and things can go wrong yet!
> 
> My 1 12 cell embryo was a good 'un! Wow xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all good.

This thread is soooooo exciting, so happy for all.

We have just come back from our joint consultation, went well and just need to call on day of af and see if they can fit me in. I will start down reg on day 19 as my cycles are shorter so fingers crossed they will be able to fit me in. The nurse mentioned how they are closing for 2 weeks over christmas so im so hoping they will fit me in on this cycle. 

Hugs to all :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- Glad you were the good news story altho i feel sad for the other women ;-)
You can only take part in the DOLS trial if you were on Menopur. If you had fostimon you cant take part. I would not worry about not getting it too much tho as if we got preg naturally we would not have it so im sure our bodies do their jobs once pregnancy happens ;-) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Crossed posts there! 
Yaaay im so glad all went well for you and i really hope they can fit u in on your next cycle. Im sure they will be able to so good luck xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Jane really chuffed for you!!!!!! take it easy now! x


----------



## nicijones

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! Jane thats AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo
:happydance: :yipee: :hug: :headspin:

I have just been for my baseline scan and all good!!!!!! Starting stimming on Saturday!!!! woooohoooooo!!!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow Africa!!!!

Hi to everyone else!!
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Thats good news about you starting stimming on sat! it goes quick from now on x

xxx


----------



## Melbram

Fantastic news Jane CONGRATULATIONS :yipee:

Lots happening at the minute - good luck to you all :thumbup:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Jane that is great news and great inspiration for all us ladies that are going through the treatment. Make sure u take it easy and get spoilt rotten. :happydance:


----------



## susiesue

Jane - don't worry about the dols trial, half the people on it get a placebo anyway so you are not guaranteed to get the progesterone. They also told me that what they are trying to prove is that it makes no difference as most m/c are caused by other issues. I've got 2 weeks left on it and to be honest I am sick of the little pellets!!! All will be fine Jane, I have a good feeling :baby: Xxxx 

Nici great news about your scan, stunning here we come!! 

Africa - got all fingers and toes crossed for your scan tomorrow, praying for lots of lovely follies x 

Hi to everyone else :hugs:

Am feeling bit fed up tonight as OH is away and I am such a baby when I have to stay on my own. 
:wacko: Got my first midwife appointment tomorrow so getting excited about that! 

Have a lovely evening everyone xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope ur all doing well. 
Ooo Jane,that's lovely news,congrats hun xx


----------



## laura25

Jane22 said:


> Three letters girls... B F P!!!!!!!!
> Oh my God, in utter shock. Done 2 tests already, both positive! Been awake since 2am waiting to test! At 4am I gave in.
> 
> So shocked, but instead of erupting into floods of tears like I thought I would, I've been very controlled. It's so early and things can go wrong yet!
> 
> My 1 12 cell embryo was a good 'un! Wow xxx

wooooop thats fantastic!!!! i knew it!! u had all the same symptoms as me hehe before i found out!! congratulations bet ur on :cloud9: i still am!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Babydust- Thank you so much. I pray it works this time around. I am so glad u have started now! x
> 
> Jane- Wooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!:bfp::dance::yipee::headspin:
> I am so happy for you! wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths:cloud9:
> Have u called lwh? my friend got her BFP and was booked in for a scan a wk later which i thought was bit early but maybe thats their new policy? x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- I am sooo hyped up this morning!! this time tomorrow il know how many follies i have!! pray its a good result. xxx

cant wait for u to have ur scan tomoz hun!!! got a realy good feeling!!! fx for lots of beautiful eggys!!! xxx


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! Jane thats AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo
> :happydance: :yipee: :hug: :headspin:
> 
> I have just been for my baseline scan and all good!!!!!! Starting stimming on Saturday!!!! woooohoooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Africa!!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!
> xxx


congrats on starting ur stims saturday hun! it will fly by! xxx


----------



## laura25

well girlies this is all get very exciting wiv the BFPsss++++++++++ wishing u all tonnes of babydust and ofcourse lots more BFPssss++++++++ bring on the babas!!!!!! hehe xxxx


----------



## Jane22

Just wanted to say thank you all so much for the lovely messages! Still a bit dumbfounded by it - and keep looking at the tests ( I did two!)

Tummy cramps not much fun - ouch!

Best of luck to you all, I really hope it works for everyone!!! I'm never usually so jammy, 1st try, 1 3day emb and all that - wow! xxx


----------



## Jane22

Forgot to say - scan is in 3 weeks, when I'll be 7wks!


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Jane i am made up for you and dh! you will soon be having your scan 
It wont sink in for a few wks! lol. Enjoy every second x

Hi to all my other girlies  Im off to stay with my dad as dh working tonight but back in morning to take me for my scan. Ooh praying for lots of follies! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Africa, tons of luck for yr scan, cant wait to hear.

Does anyone know if the number you call when your af comes is just available monday to fri or is it available on saturday too?
Af hasnt shown yet but wanted to check when i should call if it comes on the weekend.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Lisa40

From what I've heard they are open on a Saturday but not Sunday, I could be completely wrong though so don't quote me haha.

Good luck today Africa, really hope there's lots and lots of nice big follies :thumbup:

x


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls its not very good news from me im afraid :cry: Went for my scan this morning and i have had a VERY poor response :cry: on my left ovary there are 4 follies. 1 is 21mm, 2 are 10mm and 1 is 8mm. On the right side there is nothing at all :nope:
Nurse went and spoke to a Dr, came back in and said we can either cancel the cycle at this stage as chances are we would only get 2-3 eggs at most or we can go to EC. We have opted to go to EC as we would be wasting the cycle otherwise and at least we have a tiny chance then. DH and i are so upset but trying to cling onto what the nurse said which is- all we need is one decent egg and for it to fertilise and become a embryo and we have the same chance as someone who got 20 eggs. I just need to cling onto that but i am not a fool and i know our chances have dropped dramatically. So i have been given another 3 amps of menopur for tomorrow and i take the trigger shot on sunday with EC on tuesday. Nurse said she is really hoping the 3 smaller follies would of grown by then, hence the reason EC is tue and not mon. Please pray for me girls. Going to need a miracle here more than ever now xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Africa :sad2: :hugs: so sorry for the low egg count but as the nurse said all you need is 1, & that one at 21mm sounds like a good one. If they cancelled the cycle does that still count towards one of your goes? If you know what I mean, or would it be like you were starting from scratch? x


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- Thank you. I am very upset but praying for a miracle. If we didnt go to EC it would be one NHS cycle done. Its the meds that count as the majority of the cost so once cycle has gone through it is used up regardless of if there is a EC, hence the reason we are going ahead or we would of cancelled and started again so not to waste it :-( xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah ok, makes sense to see it through then, really will be keeping everything crossed for you on Tuesday :thumbup: will be thinking of you :hugs:
xxx


----------



## babies7777

So sorry africa, :cry: everything crossed for u that they have a growth spurt over the weekend

Grow eggies!! :hugs:



africaqueen said:


> Well girls its not very good news from me im afraid :cry: Went for my scan this morning and i have had a VERY poor response :cry: on my left ovary there are 4 follies. 1 is 21mm, 2 are 10mm and 1 is 8mm. On the right side there is nothing at all :nope:
> Nurse went and spoke to a Dr, came back in and said we can either cancel the cycle at this stage as chances are we would only get 2-3 eggs at most or we can go to EC. We have opted to go to EC as we would be wasting the cycle otherwise and at least we have a tiny chance then. DH and i are so upset but trying to cling onto what the nurse said which is- all we need is one decent egg and for it to fertilise and become a embryo and we have the same chance as someone who got 20 eggs. I just need to cling onto that but i am not a fool and i know our chances have dropped dramatically. So i have been given another 3 amps of menopur for tomorrow and i take the trigger shot on sunday with EC on tuesday. Nurse said she is really hoping the 3 smaller follies would of grown by then, hence the reason EC is tue and not mon. Please pray for me girls. Going to need a miracle here more than ever now xxx


----------



## Melbram

Sorry to hear that Africa :sad1: Fingers cross things pick up in the next few days and you get some strong eggies [-o&lt;


Out of interest how long is the wait between PIE and the joint consultation before the worldwind happens?


----------



## susiesue

Hi Africa, I am so sorry to hear about what happened at your scan, I can't believe it!!! Have they increased your dose of menopur? I did have to stimm for 3 extra days and they did grow quite a lot in that time. I think you have made the right decision to go ahead, it is about quality not quantity, you are young and there is no reason why you won't have healthy eggs, so there is still every chance for you. I had poor fertilisation and against the odds I had 2 embies to transfer so please don't give up hope. We are all here for you and praying for your miracle, stay strong. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Africaqueen - so sorry to hear your poor response but sounds like they have still chance to grow. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

i've been very emotional stimming this time. i keep bursting into tears. i'm so tired too. i hope i have some follicles on tuesday when i go. 
i think our joint consultation was about eight weeks from information evening. 

laura - hope your feeling better. 

jane - how are you feeling? 

hello to everyone else x x x x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,well the weekend is finally here! 
Africa,sorry to hear that you've not responded as well as they had hoped,be positive hun,ur doing the right thing in going ahead,u only need one strong one!! It's all down to quality. I wish u all the best,I'll keep my fx 4 u Xxxxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Well girls its not very good news from me im afraid :cry: Went for my scan this morning and i have had a VERY poor response :cry: on my left ovary there are 4 follies. 1 is 21mm, 2 are 10mm and 1 is 8mm. On the right side there is nothing at all :nope:
> Nurse went and spoke to a Dr, came back in and said we can either cancel the cycle at this stage as chances are we would only get 2-3 eggs at most or we can go to EC. We have opted to go to EC as we would be wasting the cycle otherwise and at least we have a tiny chance then. DH and i are so upset but trying to cling onto what the nurse said which is- all we need is one decent egg and for it to fertilise and become a embryo and we have the same chance as someone who got 20 eggs. I just need to cling onto that but i am not a fool and i know our chances have dropped dramatically. So i have been given another 3 amps of menopur for tomorrow and i take the trigger shot on sunday with EC on tuesday. Nurse said she is really hoping the 3 smaller follies would of grown by then, hence the reason EC is tue and not mon. Please pray for me girls. Going to need a miracle here more than ever now xxx

hey hunni!!! 
Awwwwww am so sorry to hear that but i defo think that you are doing the right thing by going ahead!! Hopefully the other follies will hav a huge growth spurt and catch up!!! As all the other ladies have said and the nurse, you only need one to fertilise and am sure you will have that!! 
Will have EVERYTHING crossed for you luvly and we are all here for you!!

:hug: :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Lisa- Thank you. I am very upset but praying for a miracle. If we didnt go to EC it would be one NHS cycle done. Its the meds that count as the majority of the cost so once cycle has gone through it is used up regardless of if there is a EC, hence the reason we are going ahead or we would of cancelled and started again so not to waste it :-( xxx

awww im sorry to hear this hunny! but dnt give up!!! u only need one!!! i got quite a few but in the end only ended up wiv one!!! miracles deffo happen hun!!! im going to pray it works 4 u hunny!!! keep positive!!!! im made up u went ahead wiv it hun i would of deffo done the same theres no point wasting a cycle when u have a good chance, and u do they realy only need one to be a lil fighter!!! ive got my fingers and toes crossed 4 u hunny!!! sending u loads of babydust hunny!!! :hugs: :flower: keep smiling!!! xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Africa I just wanted to echo what everyone else said you are absolutely doing the right thing. The one egg you have sounds like a cracker though to fingers, toes and legs crossed for you. Try not to get stressed cos you need to be nice and calm for transfer so they feel nice and snug. 

Keep us all posted and yep it only takes one fighter. Lots of hugs to you and your eggs. 
X


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you for support and pma girls.
I must admit i am feeling very low today. Only just got out out bed and dh is at work and super low too :-( we had such high hopes of this working and now our chances are so reduced its just so unfair. I just needed this chance after all i have been through :-(
I just pray the tiny chance that we have gives us our embie and hopefully BFP.

Susie- They never increased my menopur. Iv been on 3 amps right through and as i only had enough amps left for yesterday they gave me 3 more amps for today and then thats the end of stimming. Take burserlin tomorrow at 6 and then trigger shot at 9.30pm and thats that :-( x

I got my EC time. Its at 9.30am on Tuesday so please anyone who has any religious belief please pray for me. Need all the help we can get xxx

Melbram- Our joint cons meeting was about 8-9wks after PIE but that was due to the delay with me not being immune to rubella so as long as your bloods are all fine then you should get a appt a lot faster than that x


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: africa.

So sorry you are having a low time, I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. Just try & hold on to that hope that you have. There is still a good chance, that one follicle was huge :thumbup: & I'm not religious myself but I completely respect others beliefs & so I'll still say a prayer for you, can't hurt after all hey :hugs:

I do believe in PMA though so I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you on Tuesday... actually, I'll start now *You will get a great EC... You will get a great EC.. You will get a great EC... & then they'll fertilise & implant fine & you'll have a wonderful baba in 9 months time* :thumbup:

So all you have to do now is make sure you have a good snuggle with your DH when he comes home from work, have a nice chilled time together because for the next 18 years you won't be able to :haha: (hope I've not stepped out of line here... I generally try & lift the sadness with some humour, but I know this isn't everyones cup of tea)

lots of :hugs: and sticky :dust: coming your way
xxxxx :flower:


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Thank you for support and pma girls.
> I must admit i am feeling very low today. Only just got out out bed and dh is at work and super low too :-( we had such high hopes of this working and now our chances are so reduced its just so unfair. I just needed this chance after all i have been through :-(
> I just pray the tiny chance that we have gives us our embie and hopefully BFP.
> 
> Susie- They never increased my menopur. Iv been on 3 amps right through and as i only had enough amps left for yesterday they gave me 3 more amps for today and then thats the end of stimming. Take burserlin tomorrow at 6 and then trigger shot at 9.30pm and thats that :-( x
> 
> I got my EC time. Its at 9.30am on Tuesday so please anyone who has any religious belief please pray for me. Need all the help we can get xxx
> 
> Melbram- Our joint cons meeting was about 8-9wks after PIE but that was due to the delay with me not being immune to rubella so as long as your bloods are all fine then you should get a appt a lot faster than that x


il be praying 4 u hun dnt worry bout that!!!!! just think u still have a chance hun so dnt get down in the dumps!!! im feeling positive 4 u hun!!!! and wish u all the luck in the world sending u tonnes of babydust +++++++++++++++ keep smiling Mrs!!! xxx :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- Love that PMA! and i love the humour as i do that too to lighten the mood ;-) TY x

Laura- Thanks hun. Just finding it hard to be positive with the odds so stacked against us but i will try and keep some hope x

Right girls im off for my jabs in a min. Last menopur jab tonight! lets hope it does its job big time! lol xxx


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: Go Menopur Go :yipee: (said in the accent of an american cheerleader.. :blush:

Good luck hun, I'll have everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa40 said:


> :yipee: Go Menopur Go :yipee: (said in the accent of an american cheerleader.. :blush:
> 
> Good luck hun, I'll have everything crossed for you :flower:

:haha: Thanks Lisa:flower: xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

i will pray for ya hun i know how ya feel thats what happend to me exept my biggest was only 19mm and they got one egg but sadly it dident fertalize but extra gl babe thinking off ya xxx


----------



## africaqueen

kazzaallen123 said:


> i will pray for ya hun i know how ya feel thats what happend to me exept my biggest was only 19mm and they got one egg but sadly it dident fertalize but extra gl babe thinking off ya xxx

Ah thanks Kazza:hugs:
How are u feeling hun? How many follies did u have at your scan?
It is such a dissapointment but i suppose i need to stay positive and hope that we get a few eggs and a embryo but i am very worried xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

africaqueen said:


> kazzaallen123 said:
> 
> 
> i will pray for ya hun i know how ya feel thats what happend to me exept my biggest was only 19mm and they got one egg but sadly it dident fertalize but extra gl babe thinking off ya xxx
> 
> Ah thanks Kazza:hugs:
> How are u feeling hun? How many follies did u have at your scan?
> It is such a dissapointment but i suppose i need to stay positive and hope that we get a few eggs and a embryo but i am very worried xxxClick to expand...

at my scan hun i9 got 7 follies biggest wqas 19mm and one was 15mm and rest was 7mm xx


----------



## kazzaallen123

kazzaallen123 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazzaallen123 said:
> 
> 
> i will pray for ya hun i know how ya feel thats what happend to me exept my biggest was only 19mm and they got one egg but sadly it dident fertalize but extra gl babe thinking off ya xxx
> 
> Ah thanks Kazza:hugs:
> How are u feeling hun? How many follies did u have at your scan?
> It is such a dissapointment but i suppose i need to stay positive and hope that we get a few eggs and a embryo but i am very worried xxxClick to expand...
> 
> at my scan hun i9 got 7 follies biggest wqas 19mm and one was 15mm and rest was 7mm xxClick to expand...

and i am feeling great hun just gt bk from the gym xx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- Wow so out of 7 follies they only got one egg? :-( i only have 4 follies... feel so nervous of them getting no eggs :-(
Glad u have bounced back quickly and that u are looking to do positive things.
When will you try again? xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

africaqueen said:


> Kazza- Wow so out of 7 follies they only got one egg? :-( i only have 4 follies... feel so nervous of them getting no eggs :-(
> Glad u have bounced back quickly and that u are looking to do positive things.
> When will you try again? xxx

ye we going for round 2 in jan hopefully got follow up appointment 9th november xx


----------



## africaqueen

Kazza- That is good news. A new start for the new year eh?  x

Jane- Has your news sunk in yet? when is your scan again? x

Laura- How u feeling hun? x

babydust- How is dr going? x

Nici- How is it going? x
Hi to babies, melbram, polly, caz, and all the gang x

Well i had my trigger shot at 9.30pm which was my 46th injection! lol.
Soooo glad they are over with now but sooo scared of tuesdays result! it cant come fast enough for me an dh as we are sooo worried about getting no eggs.
Needle free day tomorrow! going to feel weird after being in the routine for so long.
Was made up with the trigger shot cos never even felt it going in!
I bought my friend a nice bunch of flowers and a card to thank her and she was made up to get flowers brought to her at 9.30 at night! haha xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all well.

Well af came for me yesterday so i called the clinic first thing this morning, was soooo scared they wouldnt have room for me as at the joint consu the nurse had said about them being so busy and that they were closing over christmas so i was on tender hooks all morning. I just got called back and they are fitting me in this cycle yayyayayayayayyayayayayayyaya i am so excited. My drugs appointment is the 2nd Nov and then start on the 3rd Nov.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Africa tons of luck for tomorrow, i have everything crossed for u :flower:

Hugs to everyone else.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Ah that is fab news Babies!:happydance: really happy for you.
I remember how over the moon i was when we got our start date.


Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am sooo nervous of tomorrows result! not bothered about the EC at all as i have had a few GA's and this is only sedation, but i am so worried about what they will say when i wake up:blush:
Going to be a long day an night for me! roll on 9.30am tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi ladies!

babies - great news that you can get going this month!

Africa - good luck for tomorrow, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Remember, only one went inside me and it worked so you just dont know.

I'm still in a state of shock, it doesnt seem real, just a word that I'm being told applies to me! did another test yesterday, still positive! My scan is the 3rd November, when I'll be seven weeks, all being well. Crazy crazy stuff xx


----------



## Lisa40

Africa- do they tell you how many they got as soon as you wake up? Good luck hun

jane- glad to hear you & baba are doing well :thumbup: x


----------



## susiesue

Africa I just wanted you to know that I am thinking about you and sending you every bit of pma for tomorrow. I have everything crossed as I know how much this means to you and I so want it to work for you, you do really deserve some good luck. Will think about you tomorrow at 930, really hope it's good news. Lots of love and hugs xx :hugs:


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies!!!

hows everyone??? Africa, got everything crossed for you for tmw when HC rings you!!! Am sure it will be good news!!

I am on to my 3rd day of stimming and am wanting to feel some twinges or aches or summit but i feel nowt!!! is this normal or am i worrying about nothing???

Hope everyone else is doing well and keeping warm in this crappy weather!!!

xxx


----------



## Melbram

Babies777 that's great news :happydance:

Africa: everything crossed for you tomorrow :dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies. Not been on for a while. I have got one hell of a busy week ahead of me. Im coordinating a conference delivered by my students to a group of 14-16 year olds excluded from mainstream school. Today was really challenging, dealing with 6 drunken girls and the teachers were as much help as a wooden broom. Iv got another 3 days of it, stress that i could really do with out.

Anyways.... rant over..... Africaqueen so sorry for the low count on follies but like the ladies said u only need the one to be a real fighter. Best of luck for tomorrow and i sure will be saying a special little prayer for you. 

Babies im so made up for you, its great news that you can start. I have my baseline scan on 2nd at 11.15 so if your around i may see u. It will be easy to spot us as we are an asian couple and i wear a headscarf. (bad hair days are now a think of the past)


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuu!! and im so excited for u and ur first scan, cant wait to see pics :flower:



Jane22 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> babies - great news that you can get going this month!
> 
> Africa - good luck for tomorrow, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Remember, only one went inside me and it worked so you just dont know.
> 
> I'm still in a state of shock, it doesnt seem real, just a word that I'm being told applies to me! did another test yesterday, still positive! My scan is the 3rd November, when I'll be seven weeks, all being well. Crazy crazy stuff xx


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuu!! i am so excited as i know how busy they are, when she said she could book me in i literally jumped for joy inside and out.
Everything crossed for tomorrow for uu :flower:



africaqueen said:


> Ah that is fab news Babies!:happydance: really happy for you.
> I remember how over the moon i was when we got our start date.
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- I am sooo nervous of tomorrows result! not bothered about the EC at all as i have had a few GA's and this is only sedation, but i am so worried about what they will say when i wake up:blush:
> Going to be a long day an night for me! roll on 9.30am tomorrow xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank uu!! It will be you soon, once we had the pie things really moved fast especially as i think you are like me and had all your tests already so you will just need the virals then you will be ready to go. :happydance:



Melbram said:


> Babies777 that's great news :happydance:
> 
> Africa: everything crossed for you tomorrow :dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuu!!! i am so excited, just waiting for pharmasure to call me to arrange delivery then count down to the 2nd. 
Thats a shame coz my appointment isnt till the afternoon but everything crossed for your scan. :flower:



BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies. Not been on for a while. I have got one hell of a busy week ahead of me. Im coordinating a conference delivered by my students to a group of 14-16 year olds excluded from mainstream school. Today was really challenging, dealing with 6 drunken girls and the teachers were as much help as a wooden broom. Iv got another 3 days of it, stress that i could really do with out.
> 
> Anyways.... rant over..... Africaqueen so sorry for the low count on follies but like the ladies said u only need the one to be a real fighter. Best of luck for tomorrow and i sure will be saying a special little prayer for you.
> 
> Babies im so made up for you, its great news that you can start. I have my baseline scan on 2nd at 11.15 so if your around i may see u. It will be easy to spot us as we are an asian couple and i wear a headscarf. (bad hair days are now a think of the past)


----------



## cvaeh

Africaqueen- good luck for tomorrow x x


----------



## laura25

hi africa, sending u lots of good luck for tomorrow! u deserve some good news hunnywill be thinking of u!!, am sure ur mum will be by ur side the whole time! keep positive hunny! and hope u get fantastic news when u r in ur lil room recovering after ur EC!!!! FX for some beautiful healthy fat follies!!!!!!!!! ive been praying away for u hunny, hope it helps!!! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Good luck 2moz Africa,really hope it goes well 4 u. Think positive,all u need is one little fighter! Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for all support and pma girls. I dont know how id cope without it x

Well i have packed my dressing gown and slipper and iv had a nice soak in the bath so im all fresh for when they start poking about. lol.
I am a bag of nerves! not about the procedure so much but about what is said after it... just sooo prayer they get at least 1 decent egg to give us a little chance.
Thanks for prayers girls. I have strong religious beliefs and that means a lot.
I am going to stay with my dad tonight as dh at work till 7am and then we are getting to the hewitt at 8.30 and then EC at 9.30am. Eeeeek!! 
Il update as soon as im able. Thanks again xxxx


----------



## lanny23

good luck Africa hope it all goes well for you this morning my fingers are cropped for you both xxx

QUOTE=africaqueen;13448485]Thanks for all support and pma girls. I dont know how id cope without it x

Well i have packed my dressing gown and slipper and iv had a nice soak in the bath so im all fresh for when they start poking about. lol.
I am a bag of nerves! not about the procedure so much but about what is said after it... just sooo prayer they get at least 1 decent egg to give us a little chance.
Thanks for prayers girls. I have strong religious beliefs and that means a lot.
I am going to stay with my dad tonight as dh at work till 7am and then we are getting to the hewitt at 8.30 and then EC at 9.30am. Eeeeek!! 
Il update as soon as im able. Thanks again xxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## foxeydevil2

Good luck Africa i have everything crossed for you! You deserve something good!!!!
hi to everyone else, there seems to be so much goin on on here now adays about time people were having some luck. x


----------



## africaqueen

I am home from the hospital now in bed with my magazines and some choccies.
Well we got 2 eggs at EC which is a dissapointment as there was 4 follies but we are thankful to have got the 2 eggs as we were told before EC to be aware there maybe no eggs so we are thankful we have the 2. At least we have a slim chance compared to no chance at all. So just waiting now intill tomorrow's call to see if the 2 eggs fertilised. I am praying with all my heart that they do. Sooo scared of result but glad we have got over one hurdle and its in the lap of the gods now. xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yayayayaay u got two!! i have kept checking emails waiting for your reply. So glad you got two and everything crossed they both turn into perfect embies!.

:flower:


africaqueen said:


> I am home from the hospital now in bed with my magazines and some choccies.
> Well we got 2 eggs at EC which is a dissapointment as there was 4 follies but we are thankful to have got the 2 eggs as we were told before EC to be aware there maybe no eggs so we are thankful we have the 2. At least we have a slim chance compared to no chance at all. So just waiting now intill tomorrow's call to see if the 2 eggs fertilised. I am praying with all my heart that they do. Sooo scared of result but glad we have got over one hurdle and its in the lap of the gods now. xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Woohoo 2 big strong eggies I'm sure :yipee:
good luck :dust:

xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies!
africa thats fabs news and am sure they will grow into strong embies for you!

I am freaking out at the mo!had a nitemare wi menopur and spilt it so ended up using 6 instead of 3! Am so so worried that now I dont hav enough. Does anyone know if the womens has any and as I am paying for my treatment if I can buy it direct from them????
tried to ring em but was too late! :'(

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Dont panic hun. I needed a extra days dose of menopur and the womens gave me a script for it and i just collected it from the pharmacy downstairs ;-)
Just give them a call tomorrow and you will be able to pop over and pick them up xxx


----------



## susiesue

Africa that's great news that you got 2 eggs, am crossing my fingers that they turn into 2 strong embies, sending you lots and lots of babydust :dust::dust:

Nici - don't worry about the menopur, I needed 2 extra doses and it's like Africa said, you just get a prescription from HC and get it from pharmacy. 

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone ok. Am looking forward to a cosy night in away from all the yukky weather. Big hugs to everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## nicijones

Awwwwww thank you ladies!!!!! I was really freaking out and ended up crying like a mong in front of my acupuncture lady!!! first time thru all this that i have felt stressed and its cos a spilt summit!!! what am i like!!!! :hissy:

Africa hun, i have everything and more crossed for you for tomorrow!!!! Fertilise eggys fertilise!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## nicijones

ps, am on day 4 of stimming and still not feeling any twinges or aches or pains in my ovaries and am a lil worried!! is this normal that am feeling nothing???
Sorry for my stress head ladies!!

xxx


----------



## Jane22

That's egg-cellent news Africa! (sorry couldnt resist!) I have everything crossed for you that they are two gooduns!

Nici - dont worry about it - some people do feel it, others dont. Think it took about 4 days for me to start to feel anything, and I reckon my body reacts quite quickly to things in general.

xxx


----------



## susiesue

Try not to worry Nici, I felt nothing till the very end of stimms. I was panicking but all was ok. Fingers crossed for you hun xx :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Girls who have been through a cycle of IVF... what time did the embryologist call you? I am hoping its morning and not afternoon as i want to know if we have our embie asap. This wait is by far the hardest part of the whole process so far xxx


----------



## Melbram

:yipee::happydance: Fantastic news Africa iv been thinking about you all day.....grow lil embies grow


----------



## africaqueen

Well i have just got off the phone to our vicar and he said a lovely prayer for our embies to develop and for good news in the coming wks for us. It was really lovely.
We have done our best now and just pray that we wake up to a embie or 2 tomorrow.
Such a worrying time. Doubt il sleep much tonight xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Africaqueen - So glad you got two eggs. I am sure they are of top quality and fertilise. Are they doing ICSI on them? The embryologist phoned us at half nine when we went though it but it was a Saturday so think it was earlier than usual. Fingers crossed for you xx

I went for my day 7 scan today and I have about 5 follicles on my left and six on my right ovary. the nurse said this was good but I'm not sure what to think as I had a lot more last time. I go for another scan on Friday to see if they have grown enough for a Monday egg collection. I so hope I get fertilisation this time, I can't think beyond that at the moment. i haven't felt anything yet so Nic don't worry about not feeling anything at day 4.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- No we are just having IVF as far as we know as dh's swimmers are fine. Just pray my lil 2 eggs fertilise! Glad your scan went well and that is a good number of follies! did they say why none of your eggs fertilised last time? are they doing ICSI this cycle for you? Its such a emotional rollercoaster isnt it! xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Well i have just got off the phone to our vicar and he said a lovely prayer for our embies to develop and for good news in the coming wks for us. It was really lovely.
> We have done our best now and just pray that we wake up to a embie or 2 tomorrow.
> Such a worrying time. Doubt il sleep much tonight xxx

hi hunny thats sooo lovely about the vicar saying a nice prayre 4 u both!! im made up u got 2 eggs hun coz u have deffo got a good chance now!!! FX for tomorrow!!! they should ring in the mornin hunny, they usually do!!! grow embies grow!!!!!! ++++++++++++ sending u lots of pma and of course babydust!! just think one of them follies will hopefully be ur baba!!! eeeeeeeek!!!!!!! try and get sum sleep hun!! i will say a lil prayer once again for u tonight!! xxx :dust::dust::dust::dust: :bunny: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww thanks hun!
We are lying in bed waiting to watch a film and then we will try get some sleep but my nerves are sooo on edge i doubt il manage much! lol. In one way i want the call asap but only if good news! How are u doing? xxx


----------



## susiesue

Africa they phoned me at about 10am, thinking of you and really hope it's good news xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi africa 
we never found out why they didn't fertilize and yes we are having icsi this time but they have warned us there is no guarantee they'll fertilize even with that so scared! i can't imagine what we'll do if that happens. i've said a little prayer for you and everyone else going through this roller coaster. good luck tomorrow. hope to hear some good news x x


----------



## lanny23

sending you loads of good luck for your phone call tomorrow Africa i really hope it all goes well, i know it'll be hard but try and get a good nights sleep.

hi to everyone else hope all your cycles are going well, Im still waiting for af to show up so i can ring HC but so far she's late by 3 days bloody typical!

Im so scared that when she does show up there will be no room to fit us in so wish she'd just hurry up! xxx
QUOTE=africaqueen;13468707]Aww thanks hun!
We are lying in bed waiting to watch a film and then we will try get some sleep but my nerves are sooo on edge i doubt il manage much! lol. In one way i want the call asap but only if good news! How are u doing? xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.

Cvaeh- I really hope you get good results with the ICSI. IVF is such a emotional thing to go through with so many hurdles it makes the grand national look easy! x

Lanny- Hope af shows for you soon! the only time that u want her to turn up and she is late! sods law x

Well trying to take my mind off tomorrows call is not working so far... lol.
dh keeps channel hopping which is pissin me off big time too! ha xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all well.

Africa, everything crossed for u and ur embies, grow embies!!!

My medicines are coming tomorrow :happydance: i cant wait to see the medicine that will help us get our bfp!!

Hugs and tons of luck to everyone else too.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning girls.
Got the call from lwh at 9am and.... we have 1 embyro!!!:happydance:
We are so happy to be given this chance from just 2 eggs:cloud9:
Transfer is at 2.45 tomorrow. So happy and relieved! cant believe that we have the same chance as anyone else who would of got tons of eggs now.
I can finally relax a little today and then have the 2ww which will be longest 2wks of my life but im so thankful we are going to be going through it x

Babies- Yay to meds coming! i was super excited to get mine as it signals the start of getting closer to that BFP x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yayayayayyyayayayayayyayayayayyay thats great news, soooooooooo happy for u, :happydance::happydance:




africaqueen said:


> Good morning girls.
> Got the call from lwh at 9am and.... we have 1 embyro!!!:happydance:
> We are so happy to be given this chance from just 2 eggs:cloud9:
> Transfer is at 2.45 tomorrow. So happy and relieved! cant believe that we have the same chance as anyone else who would of got tons of eggs now.
> I can finally relax a little today and then have the 2ww which will be longest 2wks of my life but im so thankful we are going to be going through it x
> 
> Babies- Yay to meds coming! i was super excited to get mine as it signals the start of getting closer to that BFP x
> 
> Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

dead chuffed for u Africa!!!!!! it only takes one. good luck tomoz x


----------



## Jane22

whoo! great news Africa! So is that a 2 day transfer? Well like the others said, I am proof it definitely only takes one xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jane22 said:


> whoo! great news Africa! So is that a 2 day transfer? Well like the others said, I am proof it definitely only takes one xxx

Thanks Jane.
Yes it must be a 2 day transfer due to the fact we only have 1 embie and better in than out i suppose? they said it will be between 3-4 cells tomorrow so i assume that is about right if a 3 day transfer tends to be 8 cells? xxx


----------



## Jane22

:hugs:


africaqueen said:


> Jane22 said:
> 
> 
> whoo! great news Africa! So is that a 2 day transfer? Well like the others said, I am proof it definitely only takes one xxx
> 
> Thanks Jane.
> Yes it must be a 2 day transfer due to the fact we only have 1 embie and better in than out i suppose? they said it will be between 3-4 cells tomorrow so i assume that is about right if a 3 day transfer tends to be 8 cells? xxxClick to expand...

Yep, yep, yep! Everything is crossed for you xx


----------



## Del xx

Good news Africa,so happy for u. Lots of luck for tomorrow and fx that it will snuggle in nice and tight 4 u. Are u off during the 2ww? Xx

Hi to everyone else,hope ur all well. No news with me really,saving like mad for our 4th attempt and all the test that i need before we get started. Xx


----------



## Melbram

Yey great news Africa - good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## nicijones

woooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
Africa you have put a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig smile on my face!!!!! 
Was thinkin of you all day today and am so so so happy for you and your embie!!! :cloud9:
Tomorrow you will be PUPO!!! :happydance:

I rang the HC today and told them about my stupid spillage yesterday and the nurse assured me that all is fine and if i need more after my scan then they will write me a script!!! phew!!!!!

Hope everyone else is good and heres lots of baby dust for everyone!!! :dust: :dust:

lots of love
xxxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Good morning girls.
> Got the call from lwh at 9am and.... we have 1 embyro!!!:happydance:
> We are so happy to be given this chance from just 2 eggs:cloud9:
> Transfer is at 2.45 tomorrow. So happy and relieved! cant believe that we have the same chance as anyone else who would of got tons of eggs now.
> I can finally relax a little today and then have the 2ww which will be longest 2wks of my life but im so thankful we are going to be going through it x
> 
> Babies- Yay to meds coming! i was super excited to get mine as it signals the start of getting closer to that BFP x
> 
> Hi to everyone else xxx

yey!!!!!!!!!! i just knew it!!!!!!! :happydance: bring on the baba!!!! yep i got quite a few eggs and only ended up wiv 1 in the end, so u have as much of a chance as everyone else!!!! awwww tomorrow will be soo special hunny, its a lovely feeling transfer day!!! im praying ur lil one gets lovely and snug then 2 weeks later u get ur lovely surprise!!! made up for u hunny!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is great news africaqueen, i am so happy for you. Good luck for tomorrow and then make sure you relax so the little one can snuggle up nice and warm


----------



## laura25

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> Africa, everything crossed for u and ur embies, grow embies!!!
> 
> My medicines are coming tomorrow :happydance: i cant wait to see the medicine that will help us get our bfp!!
> 
> Hugs and tons of luck to everyone else too.
> 
> :flower:



awwww made up ur getting ur meds hun!! how exciting!!!!! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u!! 
Wow ur 17 weeks!!! its gone sooo fast, are u gonna find out the sex or staying team yellow?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Africaqueen - Thats fantastic news. I bet its a nice strong little embie! Good luck tomorrow and have a nice relaxing few days. 

Babies - Glad your nearly ready to start!

I'm on the count down now to egg collection. I go back on Friday to see if my follicles have got any bigger. I so hope they are nice and big and strong and something fertilises this time!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicijones

cvaeh said:


> Hi
> 
> Africaqueen - Thats fantastic news. I bet its a nice strong little embie! Good luck tomorrow and have a nice relaxing few days.
> 
> Babies - Glad your nearly ready to start!
> 
> I'm on the count down now to egg collection. I go back on Friday to see if my follicles have got any bigger. I so hope they are nice and big and strong and something fertilises this time!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Cvaeh,

Good luck for friday!!! is this your first follys scan and what meds you on??? I have my first follys scan on monday and have everything and more crossed that summit is happening in there!! am on 3 vials of Menopur!

xxx


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee::yipee::yipee: africa, that's amaaaaazing news :happydance:

best of luck tomorrow, i've not uncrossed anything yet so it's all still crossed for you & will stay that way until you get your :bfp:

:dust:

& helloooo & good luck still to everyone else still growing their follies

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u!! and i so hope everything goes well for u this time and u get some great embies. :hugs:



cvaeh said:


> Hi
> 
> Africaqueen - Thats fantastic news. I bet its a nice strong little embie! Good luck tomorrow and have a nice relaxing few days.
> 
> Babies - Glad your nearly ready to start!
> 
> I'm on the count down now to egg collection. I go back on Friday to see if my follicles have got any bigger. I so hope they are nice and big and strong and something fertilises this time!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Awwwww Africa am made up for you Hun, a little embie!! :happydance::happydance:
Hope all goes well for your transfer tomorrow, it's such a nice feeling once your embie is back with you. Put your feet up now and relax, and stock up on pineapple :) Sending you lots of baby dust :baby: x x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies... A quick question. When you were (or are) on Buserelin, did any of you come out with a reaction? After i inject, the area i inject goes all red and itchy and lumps form. They disappear in the morning so its not a massive issue but i was just wondering if that is normal :shrug:


----------



## nicijones

BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies... A quick question. When you were (or are) on Buserelin, did any of you come out with a reaction? After i inject, the area i inject goes all red and itchy and lumps form. They disappear in the morning so its not a massive issue but i was just wondering if that is normal :shrug:

hey hun,
i got a lil reaction the first few days and its all ok as long as it does go which yours is so nothing too worry about!!! Good luck with your down regging!!
xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi nic

i had a follicle scan on tues at day seven as last time i was border line being over stimulated. i had about eleven follicles but none big enough yet. i haven't felt a thing in my ovaries yet which worries me slightly even though i know something has been happening. i'm on two vials of menopur. i find the whole mixing it stressful coz i like to get every bit out. the needle wasn't on properly last night and i lost a drip. i hope this doesn't effect it.

good luck for your scan on monday xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Hope you manage to start another cycle soon x

Nici- I am glad you feel calmer over your spillage! lol. Good luck for next scan x

Lisa- Thanks for keeping everything crossed but u may need to uncross your legs for your follies scan... haha. I wont quit my day job eh? lol x

Susie- I cant wait for that feeling of coming away from HC knowing our precious cargo is on board but dreading the 2ww as its been a looong time since iv had one! lol x

Cvaeh- I am sure all will be fine. Good luck x

Hi to Laura, Melbram, Babydust, Babies, and all the gang x

AFM- I went to Blackpool to see the lights with my friend an her kids tonight which was lovely and makes me feel even more excited at the chance of being a mum cos i cant wait to have family days out with our kids  I did my 1st bum bullet when i got home which went well and i am so excited to think that all being well i will be PUPO tomorrow! just pray our precious embie makes it through the night and is all ready to be put into a snug place with me  sooo excited and nervous!
I am not nervous about transfer as i had a mock and it went well, im nervous about the 2ww! lol. Im off to bed so night night everyone xxx


----------



## babies7777

My medicine has arrived :happydance: 
I only have one that needs to go in the fridge, do you usually keep it in the door of the fridge or on one of the shelves? The rest it says it just at room temp. When you went to your medicine appointment did u take everything with you or just the medicine minus the fridge one.

Africa, hope everything has gone great with your embie, :hugs:


Hope everyone else is well,

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Yay for medicine! the trigger shot that goes in the fridge i kept at the back of one of the shelves but dont think it matters where as long as temp i right. 
When i went for meds appt i took all the meds with me except for the pessaries but they were only intrested in showing me how to inject the burserlin and told me to bring my menopur when i went for 1st scan. Good luck! when are u starting? xxx


----------



## babies7777

My meds appointment is the 2nd Nov then first injection on the 3rd Nov. Im trying to work out how long it will be etc, so im starting on day 19, i assume i will get a normal af around my 24th day then will continue to take the dr regs for 3 weeks and then will i get another af that is more heavy and then start the stimms for 10 days or so provided the scans are ok? 

I cant wait for u to be pupo!!!! so exciting :happydance:



africaqueen said:


> Babies- Yay for medicine! the trigger shot that goes in the fridge i kept at the back of one of the shelves but dont think it matters where as long as temp i right.
> When i went for meds appt i took all the meds with me except for the pessaries but they were only intrested in showing me how to inject the burserlin and told me to bring my menopur when i went for 1st scan. Good luck! when are u starting? xxx


----------



## nicijones

cvaeh said:


> Hi nic
> 
> i had a follicle scan on tues at day seven as last time i was border line being over stimulated. i had about eleven follicles but none big enough yet. i haven't felt a thing in my ovaries yet which worries me slightly even though i know something has been happening. i'm on two vials of menopur. i find the whole mixing it stressful coz i like to get every bit out. the needle wasn't on properly last night and i lost a drip. i hope this doesn't effect it.
> 
> good luck for your scan on monday xxx

Hi hun,
oh god i find the whole mixing very very very very stressful!!! its sooooo hard to get every last drop out and that worries me too!! i spilt mine to the other day as the pink needle came out of the plunger!! what am i like eh!!!!!
My ovaries are twinging ever so slightly now but really thort it would feel more than this. Guess i have my scan to look forward to and to see whats really been going on in there!!

Am sure your ovaries, like mine are responding and we are just being worry warts!! (god thats summit me mam used to say! haha)

xxxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Del- Hope you manage to start another cycle soon x
> 
> Nici- I am glad you feel calmer over your spillage! lol. Good luck for next scan x
> 
> Lisa- Thanks for keeping everything crossed but u may need to uncross your legs for your follies scan... haha. I wont quit my day job eh? lol x
> 
> Susie- I cant wait for that feeling of coming away from HC knowing our precious cargo is on board but dreading the 2ww as its been a looong time since iv had one! lol x
> 
> Cvaeh- I am sure all will be fine. Good luck x
> 
> Hi to Laura, Melbram, Babydust, Babies, and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I went to Blackpool to see the lights with my friend an her kids tonight which was lovely and makes me feel even more excited at the chance of being a mum cos i cant wait to have family days out with our kids  I did my 1st bum bullet when i got home which went well and i am so excited to think that all being well i will be PUPO tomorrow! just pray our precious embie makes it through the night and is all ready to be put into a snug place with me  sooo excited and nervous!
> I am not nervous about transfer as i had a mock and it went well, im nervous about the 2ww! lol. Im off to bed so night night everyone xxx

hahaha thanks africa!!!! can totally laugh about it now and cringing at crying in front of my acupuncture lady!!!! :blush: Oh well!!!

I cant wait too hear your news of how it went today!!!!

Hi to everyone else and how bloody cold is it today!!! Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!

lots of luv xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am very pleased to say that i am PUPO! yaaaay! The embryologist said that our 2 day precious lil embie is already at 5 cells and they expect 4 cells on day 2 so looking very good! she also said that it is graded as a 4 in every aspect and the nurse said the transfer went "beautifully smooth"! me and dh are delighted and praying for that BFP now! I am home lying on couch with my magazines now and cant believe im pupo! lol. My OTD is 3rd Nov but il test before then no doubt if i can get the nerve! Thanks for all your support throughout this cycle of treatment and before. You all mean a lot to me and have saved my sanity on many a occasion! ha xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> I am very pleased to say that i am PUPO! yaaaay! The embryologist said that our 2 day precious lil embie is already at 5 cells and they expect 4 cells on day 2 so looking very good! she also said that it is graded as a 4 in every aspect and the nurse said the transfer went "beautifully smooth"! me and dh are delighted and praying for that BFP now! I am home lying on couch with my magazines now and cant believe im pupo! lol. My OTD is 3rd Nov but il test before then no doubt if i can get the nerve! Thanks for all your support throughout this cycle of treatment and before. You all mean a lot to me and have saved my sanity on many a occasion! ha xxx

Oh hunni, I am sooooooooooooo happy for you!!!! I am glad that your embaby is back where he/she belongs and am sure is snuggling in nice and tightly as we speak!!!
Sending lots and lots and lots and lots of sticky thorts and baby dust your way!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

lots of love
xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Yaaaaay Africa that's such good news :happydance: 5 cells is great, a nice strong embie :) my best on day 3 was 7 cell so yours is looking great. Hope you are relaxing and your embie is snuggling in tight :baby: Are you having any time off work in 2ww? Got everything crossed for your miracle and sending lots of babydust xx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cvaeh

Thats great news africa. is it a nurse who does the embryo transfer? 

nicjones - i'm glad i'm not the only worrier. still don't feel anything today so hope my scan shows they have grown tomorrow.

quick question to everyone coz i never got to this stage last time. is it okay to have sex after transfer. it says in the booklet yes but i've read that it helps implantation on some websites and on others it days it stops it. laura, susie sue and jane did you have sex in two week wait if you don't mind me asking?

xxxxxx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Thats great news africa. is it a nurse who does the embryo transfer?
> 
> nicjones - i'm glad i'm not the only worrier. still don't feel anything today so hope my scan shows they have grown tomorrow.
> 
> quick question to everyone coz i never got to this stage last time. is it okay to have sex after transfer. it says in the booklet yes but i've read that it helps implantation on some websites and on others it days it stops it. laura, susie sue and jane did you have sex in two week wait if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> xxxxxx

i did have it lol!! but only twice haha!!! was scared of ewt happening hehe :winkwink: xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> I am very pleased to say that i am PUPO! yaaaay! The embryologist said that our 2 day precious lil embie is already at 5 cells and they expect 4 cells on day 2 so looking very good! she also said that it is graded as a 4 in every aspect and the nurse said the transfer went "beautifully smooth"! me and dh are delighted and praying for that BFP now! I am home lying on couch with my magazines now and cant believe im pupo! lol. My OTD is 3rd Nov but il test before then no doubt if i can get the nerve! Thanks for all your support throughout this cycle of treatment and before. You all mean a lot to me and have saved my sanity on many a occasion! ha xxx

yey to being pupo!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: hope ur lil embie is very happy and snug in there!! fantastic news hun!!!!!!! all we need now it ur BFP!!!!!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:lots of baby dust:baby::baby::baby:+++++++++++++++++++++++++++ xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

thanks laura. sounds like it helped your implantation. i hope i manage to get to that stage to see if it helps me. x x x


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> thanks laura. sounds like it helped your implantation. i hope i manage to get to that stage to see if it helps me. x x x

hehe yeah maybe!! never heard it helps b4 but maybe!! ive been told implantation occurs around 4 days after embryo transfer so probably around that time would be best then haha!! hope that helps! xxx:sex::baby::winkwink:


----------



## susiesue

cvaeh said:


> Thats great news africa. is it a nurse who does the embryo transfer?
> 
> nicjones - i'm glad i'm not the only worrier. still don't feel anything today so hope my scan shows they have grown tomorrow.
> 
> quick question to everyone coz i never got to this stage last time. is it okay to have sex after transfer. it says in the booklet yes but i've read that it helps implantation on some websites and on others it days it stops it. laura, susie sue and jane did you have sex in two week wait if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> xxxxxx

I didn't, I was a bit scared :wacko: and also I did have 3 days of spotting so that was part of the reason! Hope your cycle goes well, lots of babydust to you xx :baby::baby:


----------



## babies7777

Yayayayayayay thats great news tons of sticky embie dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:



africaqueen said:


> I am very pleased to say that i am PUPO! yaaaay! The embryologist said that our 2 day precious lil embie is already at 5 cells and they expect 4 cells on day 2 so looking very good! she also said that it is graded as a 4 in every aspect and the nurse said the transfer went "beautifully smooth"! me and dh are delighted and praying for that BFP now! I am home lying on couch with my magazines now and cant believe im pupo! lol. My OTD is 3rd Nov but il test before then no doubt if i can get the nerve! Thanks for all your support throughout this cycle of treatment and before. You all mean a lot to me and have saved my sanity on many a occasion! ha xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Just a quick question re af, is it the first af after starting dr that is really heavy or the one after, im guessing after that af and if the lining is thin u start the stimming?

HUgs to all.


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- I have been signed off work since my mum died intill the 7th Nov so yes im off for the whole 2ww and a little after which im glad about. I will be returning to work on reduced hours too and then go back full time after Christmas so i get used of "normal" life again as i find it so hard to act normally since losing my mum as she was such a huge part of my daily life and its so hard for me to ajust to life without her, but i know u of all ppl know what i mean on that front sadly x

Cvaeh- Yes the senior transfer nurse did my transfer and she is such a lovely woman! really friendly and puts you right at ease  sometimes the consultant may do it but depends who is on duty, They are all amazing tho so dont worry x

Well thanks for all msgs girls. I am feeling "surreal" tbh! after all the anxiety and turmoil the cycle is done and the result is in gods hands now. No more needles or scans etc...very odd! lol. I think the next 2wks will be the longest ever! lol xxx


----------



## nicijones

My ovaries are twinging!!!!! HOOOOOORAH!!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## lanny23

woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- AF after you have started dr can be heavier or longer than usual but to be honest mine was pretty similar to what i get other than a little more cramping so dont worry. Im sure you will be fine x

Lanny- Yay for meds arriving! i was sooo excited to get mine and now im pupo so it will go quick from here! GL x

Hiya to Jane, Laura, Susie, Melbram, babydust and gang x

AFM- I am still feeling very calm about being pupo but its early days! lol. Been eating super healthy and getting lots of rest. My dad is doing me a fab tea of chicken, baked potato, dark green cabbage and sweetcorn. Gotta get those vits for our lil embie xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope ur all ready for the weekend. I went to the doctors this morning and i have been signed off for 2 months. Whoop whoop!!! I can relax and concentrate on my treatment without any stress. I really feel like a whole load has just been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## laura25

hi girlies!

hope ur all good and have a lovely weekend!!

its my 27th birthday today! had a lovely day at work!! got spoilt!!!!!! haha
had a yummy chinese and a lovely chillax wiv the OH!! feel so bloated now but think baba enjoyed it haha!! xxx

wishing u all good luck wiv ur upcoming apps 

and ofcourse tonnes of babydust!! ++++++ xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

i've had a pretty stressful day. i had my day ten scan. i have a group of about six follicles ready for collection and another group that aren't ready . the nurse wasn't sure what to do because she doesn't want to loose the big ones by leaving them too long but felt the second group needed more time. she said she would talk to the doctor but gave me more menopur in case egg collection was tues. to cut a long story short another nurse phoned to say the doctor had decided egg collection would be best monday. she said to take the last menopur tonight. i asked if i should leave the extra menopur given to me today and she said she didn't know i had been given that so it would do me know harm to take that in the morning before trigger at night. i'm totally confused coz i didn't think you took menopur the same day as trigger. i'm going to phone them in morning just to check. i hope they don't think i'm a neurotic pain. i so hope i get enough good eggs. 

africaqueen - how are you feeling?


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- HAPPY BIRTHDAY chick! :cake: glad u had a fab day:flower: x

Cvaeh- Sounds like a right carry on! i have never heard of anyone taking menopur and trigger shot same day?! i would deffo call them. It does not matter if u seem ott, its your body and your chance to get pregnant so take no chances hun:winkwink:
Usually you would take your burserlin and menopur, then the next day take your burserlin and trigger shot and then have a jab free day then EC.
Good luck and follies sound great x

AFM- I am calm for now and just relaxing loads with my feet up but still been the shop and to have tea with my dad etc. Im eating super healthy stuff and getting plenty of sleep and feel very positive at this moment but no doubt that will change as time goes by as its only early days:wacko: xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u, cant wait to get started now.

Tons of sticky embie dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:



africaqueen said:


> Babies- AF after you have started dr can be heavier or longer than usual but to be honest mine was pretty similar to what i get other than a little more cramping so dont worry. Im sure you will be fine x
> 
> Lanny- Yay for meds arriving! i was sooo excited to get mine and now im pupo so it will go quick from here! GL x
> 
> Hiya to Jane, Laura, Susie, Melbram, babydust and gang x
> 
> AFM- I am still feeling very calm about being pupo but its early days! lol. Been eating super healthy and getting lots of rest. My dad is doing me a fab tea of chicken, baked potato, dark green cabbage and sweetcorn. Gotta get those vits for our lil embie xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yay, thats great news!!

When do u start injections?




lanny23 said:


> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx


----------



## babies7777

Happy birthday Laura, i love chinese food!! glad u and baba enjoyed it :flower:



laura25 said:


> hi girlies!
> 
> hope ur all good and have a lovely weekend!!
> 
> its my 27th birthday today! had a lovely day at work!! got spoilt!!!!!! haha
> had a yummy chinese and a lovely chillax wiv the OH!! feel so bloated now but think baba enjoyed it haha!! xxx
> 
> wishing u all good luck wiv ur upcoming apps
> 
> and ofcourse tonnes of babydust!! ++++++ xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thats great news!! :flower:



BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies, hope ur all ready for the weekend. I went to the doctors this morning and i have been signed off for 2 months. Whoop whoop!!! I can relax and concentrate on my treatment without any stress. I really feel like a whole load has just been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## lanny23

I've got my needles appointment on the 11th November so will start then just can't wait Im so excited to just get started now, where about are you in your journey?xxx



babies7777 said:


> Yay, thats great news!!
> 
> When do u start injections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxxClick to expand...


----------



## africaqueen

Just realised how the romance has gone out the window now dh calls me each night to check i have 'put the medicine up my ass' and they are his words! lmao!!
Im off to bed as im exhausted so nite nite all xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Hope ur all well! Half term is here,woohoo! off for a week now.
congrats Africa,glad that transfer went well. Xx
Happy birthday Laura,hope uv had a lovely day hun Xx
Good luck 2 those of u that are starting treatment and for those that are having egg collection next week,I know 2 well what u are going through,best of luck Xx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Just realised how the romance has gone out the window now dh calls me each night to check i have 'put the medicine up my ass' and they are his words! lmao!!
> Im off to bed as im exhausted so nite nite all xxx

hahaha!!! i told my OH about my bum pellets and he was in fits of laughter until i told him that he had some to insert before he gave his sample!!! hahahahahaha!!! his face was a picture!!! He still believes it!!!! :haha:

Happy Happy birthday laura!! where did you go for your yummy chinese?? Glad baba enjoyed it!! :baby:

Cvaeh, what a carry on for you petal!! hope that by the time you read this you have spoken to the HC and they have sorted it out for you. Excellent news tho on those follicles thats fabs!!!! :happydance:

AFM, i am having twinges now and am soooooo pleased!!! am hoping its a good sign. Monday at 11 cant come quick enough. 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend??

Baby dust and biiiiiiiiiiig hugs to all!!!
:dust:
xxx


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Just realised how the romance has gone out the window now dh calls me each night to check i have 'put the medicine up my ass' and they are his words! lmao!!
> Im off to bed as im exhausted so nite nite all xxx
> 
> hahaha!!! i told my OH about my bum pellets and he was in fits of laughter until i told him that he had some to insert before he gave his sample!!! hahahahahaha!!! his face was a picture!!! He still believes it!!!! :haha:
> 
> Happy Happy birthday laura!! where did you go for your yummy chinese?? Glad baba enjoyed it!! :baby:
> 
> Cvaeh, what a carry on for you petal!! hope that by the time you read this you have spoken to the HC and they have sorted it out for you. Excellent news tho on those follicles thats fabs!!!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, i am having twinges now and am soooooo pleased!!! am hoping its a good sign. Monday at 11 cant come quick enough.
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend??
> 
> Baby dust and biiiiiiiiiiig hugs to all!!!
> :dust:
> xxxClick to expand...

hiya hun, thanx, we just got a takeaway from a chinese in sutton called china garden!!! was delish haha! :D xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Yay for twinges and good luck for mon! hope there are lots of big follies. As regards what u told dh... u are a wicked woman! haha. I did tell my dh prior to our pre IVF tests that his semen sample would involve having a huge needle into his balls to draw fresh sperm out tho and he believed that... his face was a picture! lmao x

Laura- Did u see your embie on the screen at transfer? we did and when they had done the transfer they checked the tube to make sure it had transferred and we could see that on the screen too and i thought i saw a embie size blob but nurse said it was a air bubble? i keep worrying that they missed transferring our embie tho! the craziness has started already! Aaaaaah x


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Nici- Yay for twinges and good luck for mon! hope there are lots of big follies. As regards what u told dh... u are a wicked woman! haha. I did tell my dh prior to our pre IVF tests that his semen sample would involve having a huge needle into his balls to draw fresh sperm out tho and he believed that... his face was a picture! lmao x
> 
> Laura- Did u see your embie on the screen at transfer? we did and when they had done the transfer they checked the tube to make sure it had transferred and we could see that on the screen too and i thought i saw a embie size blob but nurse said it was a air bubble? i keep worrying that they missed transferring our embie tho! the craziness has started already! Aaaaaah x

hehe awwww i was like that hun!!!!!!! dnt worry it will be all snug in there! yep saw it on the screen and took a pic! and then saw her check the tube, there was air bubbles in mine!!my pic is on my fbook in my pics haha! sooooo cute when it was a lil blob!!!!!! xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello everyone, hope you are all having a good weekend :)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Laura, hope you and babs are doing well :baby:

Africa - hope your embie is snuggling in tight, the bum pellets are the worse things ever, I am still on them!!!! Only a week to go, give me the injections any day. The things we girls have to go through! 

Cvaeh - hope you managed to speak to HC about your menopur, sounded odd what the nurse told you. It's not good as it's just adds to your stress. Hope it's all sorted and you can try and relax before ec. I hope it all goes well for you, have my fingers crossed for you. 

Babydust - great news at being signed off work, it must be such a relief for you. 

Hi del, hope you are doing ok and can start your tests soon. 

Hi to everyone else :) 

Afm - been to a lovely birthday do this afternoon but it was a 3 course meal and now am having waves of nausea and I can't move! Looks like couch and x factor for me tonight :) 

Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

well i spoke to the hewitt centre this morning and she checked with my notes and her collegues and she said to take my menopur like they told me on the phone last nite. i took it at nine this morning and i so hope it was right to do and all the good follicles aren't past it.

i've got to take my trigger shot at eleven tonight. i'm so scared i'm going to do it right. they said to do it just like the other injections but the leaflet makes it look really complicated. i hope it goes in okay.

nicjones - hope you have lots of nice follicles on monday.

xxxx


----------



## nicijones

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> well i spoke to the hewitt centre this morning and she checked with my notes and her collegues and she said to take my menopur like they told me on the phone last nite. i took it at nine this morning and i so hope it was right to do and all the good follicles aren't past it.
> 
> i've got to take my trigger shot at eleven tonight. i'm so scared i'm going to do it right. they said to do it just like the other injections but the leaflet makes it look really complicated. i hope it goes in okay.
> 
> nicjones - hope you have lots of nice follicles on monday.
> 
> xxxx

Thanks hunni!!!
I hope so as they are twinging away lots now, spesh my left side!!
Is it monday you are in for egg collection then??? awww thats a good day to go in as the dreaded sunday is freaking me out!!! If my follies have grown well, i could be in for EC on wed which means i could only have a 3DT at best!!! Its soooooo rubbish that they are not open on a sunday!!! I really think they need to reassess this and be open 7 days a week!!

Africa-hows you going with your 2WW??? I have a very good feeling about you!!!

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!!!
Baby dust, big follies, healthy embies and sticky thorts too all!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Hope an pray ur good feeling is right ;-) dont worry about having a 3 day transfer as i had a 2 day transfer and my friend got pregnant from her 2 day transfer so i still have lots of hope so 3 days is fine. All depends on how many embies u end up with anyway so the decision is made by clinic x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I went the cinema before to watch adventures of tintin in 3d and whilst i was there i started getting twinges and weird pulling pains by my belly button and down below. Hope its a good sign but still very early days! xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Nici- Hope an pray ur good feeling is right ;-) dont worry about having a 3 day transfer as i had a 2 day transfer and my friend got pregnant from her 2 day transfer so i still have lots of hope so 3 days is fine. All depends on how many embies u end up with anyway so the decision is made by clinic x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- I went the cinema before to watch adventures of tintin in 3d and whilst i was there i started getting twinges and weird pulling pains by my belly button and down below. Hope its a good sign but still very early days! xxx

Thanks hunni!!!! wow that does sound like a good sign!!! have you poas to test out your trigger shot or just waiting until otd??

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I poas before and got a complete negative so the trigger has gone now and any hint of a 2nd line in the next wk will be a true BFP wont it? aaah please god let it be a bfp! i was happy to see 1 line before but gotta be 2 lines next! lol xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> I poas before and got a complete negative so the trigger has gone now and any hint of a 2nd line in the next wk will be a true BFP wont it? aaah please god let it be a bfp! i was happy to see 1 line before but gotta be 2 lines next! lol xxx

Hunni i am sure that it will ya know!!!! you gonna wait until OTD or test earlier???? eeeeeeeek am sooooo excited for you!!!

stick embie stick!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am going to test on Halloween as that is only 3 days earlier than OTD so should be long enough to pick up a true result but il take OTD's result for gospel. lol.
I swing from being excited to being terrified as me an my family sooo need the joy our baby would bring and im so scared of getting a bfn. I try not to think of that and think positive but have it at the back of my mind to try an prepare myself kwim? xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> I am going to test on Halloween as that is only 3 days earlier than OTD so should be long enough to pick up a true result but il take OTD's result for gospel. lol.
> I swing from being excited to being terrified as me an my family sooo need the joy our baby would bring and im so scared of getting a bfn. I try not to think of that and think positive but have it at the back of my mind to try an prepare myself kwim? xxx

I am so hopeful for you hunni and am sure that you will be holding your beautiful baba in 9 months time!!!! This is the start of a lot more BFP's from Liverpool!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Well I think we managed to give the trigger shot okay yesterday. I'm still paranoid we did something wrong though and it won't have worked. I gave it as 11pm as our egg collection is at 11am tomorrow morning. I hope I get lots of good quality eggs that fertilise this time. 

Africaqueen- That sounds very promising and the timing would be right as well.

Nic- Don't worry about the day that you end up doing collection. I think you would be sat for a day 3 transfer and monday for a day 5 (according to the calculations my accupuncturist gave me as you start counting from the day after collection according to her, but don't take my word for it.) Is it your fist go at IVF?

Hope everyone else is good. xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Aww thank u for the pma and i pray so too x

Cvaeh- I have everything x'd for u for tomorrow and hope they get some healthy eggies that turn into ur lil embies. What time is your collection? x


----------



## susiesue

Africa I had those funny twinges as well, it was just before I started spotting so looking back I think it was a good sign :) Am very hopeful for your bfp, it's your time and you deserve it. :flower: :baby:

Cvaeh well done on the trigger shot, hope it all goes well and you get lots of lovely embies x 

Nici - I had a Wednesday ec and it's a good day as you can have a 3 or 5 dt. Don't worry about a day 3, me and Jane are proof that a 3 day can be very good :baby: Lots of luck for your scan x


----------



## nicijones

Awwwwwwww thanks ladies, i guess cos i am nearing the end of my cycle i am worrying about things again, things that are out of my hands like so i should stop!!!

Cvaeh-yeah it is my first ivf cycle. Got everything crossed for lots and lots of fabs eggs for you tomorrow!!! xxx :thumbup:
Africa-keep positive hunni!!! remember you are pregnant now and am sure you will not be proven otherwise!! you eating ya pineapple core??xxx
susiesue-thanks for your lovely words and your right, i guess i am foreseeing problems that prob wont even happen!!! xxx

Lots of love!!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls! i go from feeling sooo positive to being terrified it wont work. I think i will of lost my mind by OTD... lol x

Susie- Glad u had similar sensation an then got your BFP! Very encouraging x

Nici-Good luck for scan tomorrow x

xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Thanks girls! i go from feeling sooo positive to being terrified it wont work. I think i will of lost my mind by OTD... lol x
> 
> Susie- Glad u had similar sensation an then got your BFP! Very encouraging x
> 
> Nici-Good luck for scan tomorrow x
> 
> xxx

hey hunny, i think twinges are a good sign u know! i got um bout 4 days after ET and didnt have any spotting or anythink but realy thought it was a bad sign, but turned oout it certainly wasnt hehe!!! :baby: soooooooooooooo feeling positive about this hunny!! eeeeeeeeeeek!!! im praying u get ur bfp!! sending u tonnes babydust!!!!! +++++++++++++ :baby: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I pray so Laura but i am scared of getting too hopeful just incase... aaah its torture!
How soon after ET did you test to get your positive? xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, now im off work ill constantly be on here to fill my time. ;) i feel so lost, iv cleaned my house top to bottom, dont know what to do now.

Nicijones and cveh best of luck today, i am thinking about u and have everything crossed for you. Cant wait to read about your good news. Bring on all the BFP for 2011 :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

I start injections on the 3rd Nov, cannot wait either, not the injections the possible bfp! 





lanny23 said:


> I've got my needles appointment on the 11th November so will start then just can't wait Im so excited to just get started now, where about are you in your journey?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, thats great news!!
> 
> When do u start injections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lanny23

Arr brilliant so were pretty much doing it at the same time then. Im off work for this week its half term so the time will go slow while I've got nothing to occupy my time with. have your meds arrived yet? mine come Thursday bit scared to see the needles though!! xxx
xxx
B][/B]QUOTE=babies7777;13565183]I start injections on the 3rd Nov, cannot wait either, not the injections the possible bfp! 





lanny23 said:


> I've got my needles appointment on the 11th November so will start then just can't wait Im so excited to just get started now, where about are you in your journey?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, thats great news!!
> 
> When do u start injections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## foxeydevil2

congrats on being pupo africa i bet ur thrilled!!!!!! take it easy, your mum's watching over u both . 

Happy birthday Laura i was 27 back in august, seems to be a good age to become a mummy. Will u be finding out the sex at ur 20 week scan?

Hi to all u other ladies and hope ur all progressing well.

Quick one from me, had my husbands 40th yesterday went to the illuminations at blackpool and had a nice chilled day. For someone who's 39 weeks pregnant im doing well, i can still fit in all my own clothes not had to buy maternity wear . Im due on friday cant believe how quick its gone, got my step daughters until wednesday so their looking after me, bless em. 

Good luck to everyone, hopefully next time i post on here ill have a name, sex and weight for u all. thinking of everyone xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

Babydust- Yay for being off work! enjoy this time and get plenty of rest x

Lanny and babies- ooh not long now girls! u will soon be jabbing away! x

Foxey- Yes i am over the moon. Me an dh are a pair of nervous wrecks tho with every twinge! lol. I cant believe how fast your pregnancy has gone and i cant wait for a update when you miracle arrives! best of luck with the labour and birth x

AFM- I am shattered today! woke up 4 times during the night for nothing at all! im lazing on the couch now trying to wake up. xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yes they arrived last week. They came in a big box but most of it is just packaging. Once inside the box there was a white box with the medicine for the fridge in then a white jiffy envelope with all the other meds in and i got a blue zip bag with all the needles, syringes and cotton wool etc and the sharps bin in. You get two types of needles, one for mixing the menopur which are quite big but you dont use them to inject with and the ones you do use look fine (she says) hee hee but they dont look that bad. You also get a dvd to watch which shows you how to inject which was good to watch. The thing im most dreading is the progestrone, not looking forward to sticking that in places things shouldnt go! :haha: but its all so worth it once we get our bfp's!! 

:flower: 



lanny23 said:


> Arr brilliant so were pretty much doing it at the same time then. Im off work for this week its half term so the time will go slow while I've got nothing to occupy my time with. have your meds arrived yet? mine come Thursday bit scared to see the needles though!! xxx
> xxx
> B][/B]QUOTE=babies7777;13565183]I start injections on the 3rd Nov, cannot wait either, not the injections the possible bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my needles appointment on the 11th November so will start then just can't wait Im so excited to just get started now, where about are you in your journey?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, thats great news!!
> 
> When do u start injections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## babies7777

Cant wait to get started and count down to our bfp's!!! 
How are you finding the progestrone? and when did you start using it? On the label for mine it says to use rect before et then you can use either vag or rect afterwards but i wasnt sure how long before et you have to start using it? think is the thing im most nervous about.
:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Babydust- Yay for being off work! enjoy this time and get plenty of rest x
> 
> Lanny and babies- ooh not long now girls! u will soon be jabbing away! x
> 
> Foxey- Yes i am over the moon. Me an dh are a pair of nervous wrecks tho with every twinge! lol. I cant believe how fast your pregnancy has gone and i cant wait for a update when you miracle arrives! best of luck with the labour and birth x
> 
> AFM- I am shattered today! woke up 4 times during the night for nothing at all! im lazing on the couch now trying to wake up. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Yeah the same for me with the progestrone. Finding it fine. I use mine rectally as it absorbs much more easier and not as much mess! lol. I have a bad memory tho so i set my alarm twice a day as it has to be taken 12hrs apart so i do mine at 10am an 10pm. xxx


----------



## babies7777

Its the thing i most not looking forward to but thing its the fear of the unknown more than anything else, once i use it a few times sure i will see its not that bad.
So excited for uuu!!! i think your otd is the same as my first injection? 3rd Nov.

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Babies- Yeah the same for me with the progestrone. Finding it fine. I use mine rectally as it absorbs much more easier and not as much mess! lol. I have a bad memory tho so i set my alarm twice a day as it has to be taken 12hrs apart so i do mine at 10am an 10pm. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- With my last pregnancy i had a infection an had to use the bum bullets then so im used of them. lol. Its a piece of cake. If you use them rectally your muscles suck it up. haha sorry for tmi! if u use them vaginally you have to lay down for 20 mins to allow it to absorb which i dont fancy. Yes my OTD is 3rd Nov but i will be testing on Halloween as if there is a BFP to be seen it should show a faint positive then. I am super scared of testing tho. I cant stand to see a bfn after all this build up etc. In the lap of the gods now tho so not a lot i can do other than hope an pray! xxx


----------



## lanny23

Arr thanks for that info least Im a little bit prepared now so won't be overwhelmed when i see it all- who is injecting you or are you doing it yourself? think my mum is going to do me she's diabetic so used to handling needles. my boyfriend has offered but not sure i might freak out if he does it. ha ha xxx

QUOTE=babies7777;13566533]Yes they arrived last week. They came in a big box but most of it is just packaging. Once inside the box there was a white box with the medicine for the fridge in then a white jiffy envelope with all the other meds in and i got a blue zip bag with all the needles, syringes and cotton wool etc and the sharps bin in. You get two types of needles, one for mixing the menopur which are quite big but you dont use them to inject with and the ones you do use look fine (she says) hee hee but they dont look that bad. You also get a dvd to watch which shows you how to inject which was good to watch. The thing im most dreading is the progestrone, not looking forward to sticking that in places things shouldnt go! :haha: but its all so worth it once we get our bfp's!! 

:flower: 



lanny23 said:


> Arr brilliant so were pretty much doing it at the same time then. Im off work for this week its half term so the time will go slow while I've got nothing to occupy my time with. have your meds arrived yet? mine come Thursday bit scared to see the needles though!! xxx
> xxx
> B][/B]QUOTE=babies7777;13565183]I start injections on the 3rd Nov, cannot wait either, not the injections the possible bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my needles appointment on the 11th November so will start then just can't wait Im so excited to just get started now, where about are you in your journey?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, thats great news!!
> 
> When do u start injections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## babies7777

Ahhh, so it makes it easier that way hee hee, its just the thought of it, but sure it will be fine once i get used to it. A halloween bfp!! that will be amazing!!
I'm just watching quints by surprise, they are all screaming their heads off yet i would happily have them. Fingers and toes crossed for all our bfp's!!

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> Babies- With my last pregnancy i had a infection an had to use the bum bullets then so im used of them. lol. Its a piece of cake. If you use them rectally your muscles suck it up. haha sorry for tmi! if u use them vaginally you have to lay down for 20 mins to allow it to absorb which i dont fancy. Yes my OTD is 3rd Nov but i will be testing on Halloween as if there is a BFP to be seen it should show a faint positive then. I am super scared of testing tho. I cant stand to see a bfn after all this build up etc. In the lap of the gods now tho so not a lot i can do other than hope an pray! xxx


----------



## babies7777

I'm going to do it myself as dh wont be able to come to the instruction appointment with his work and i think deep down he would be scared to hurt me so its prob best i do it. Im gonna do it when he is there tho so he feels part of it. Wonder if you will be on the same meds as me, with your cycle will you be testing before christmas?



lanny23 said:


> Arr thanks for that info least Im a little bit prepared now so won't be overwhelmed when i see it all- who is injecting you or are you doing it yourself? think my mum is going to do me she's diabetic so used to handling needles. my boyfriend has offered but not sure i might freak out if he does it. ha ha xxx
> 
> QUOTE=babies7777;13566533]Yes they arrived last week. They came in a big box but most of it is just packaging. Once inside the box there was a white box with the medicine for the fridge in then a white jiffy envelope with all the other meds in and i got a blue zip bag with all the needles, syringes and cotton wool etc and the sharps bin in. You get two types of needles, one for mixing the menopur which are quite big but you dont use them to inject with and the ones you do use look fine (she says) hee hee but they dont look that bad. You also get a dvd to watch which shows you how to inject which was good to watch. The thing im most dreading is the progestrone, not looking forward to sticking that in places things shouldnt go! :haha: but its all so worth it once we get our bfp's!!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> Arr brilliant so were pretty much doing it at the same time then. Im off work for this week its half term so the time will go slow while I've got nothing to occupy my time with. have your meds arrived yet? mine come Thursday bit scared to see the needles though!! xxx
> xxx
> B][/B]QUOTE=babies7777;13565183]I start injections on the 3rd Nov, cannot wait either, not the injections the possible bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my needles appointment on the 11th November so will start then just can't wait Im so excited to just get started now, where about are you in your journey?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, thats great news!!
> 
> When do u start injections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## nicijones

:cry: just got back from my follicles scan and they are not that good!!!! :cry:
Only had 6 follicles and all of them really small! biggest one is 12mm and about 4 of them were only 10mm and the nurse said that they should be 17mm! They have upped my Menopur for 2 more evenings so am on 4 vials rather than 3!!
Oh god felt sooooo disappointed!! What do you ladies think????

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- I know u will be disappointed hun but look at me, i had 4 follicles and only 1 was the right size and we got our golden egg from it ;-) the fact they have upped your menopur is great as follies can grow as much as 1-2mm per day so u have plenty of chance to grow them to size and its quality not quanity remember.
Right what i did after my scan was up my protein level by a HUGE amount as it helps follies and eggs develop. I had x1 protein shake(ready made in a can from tesco) and x1 protein bar per day from my scan till EC and i also drank a pint of milk per day and ate lots of brazil nuts and it did the trick! so stock up and u can make a difference before EC. you will be fine. PMA all the way hun! xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Nici- I know u will be disappointed hun but look at me, i had 4 follicles and only 1 was the right size and we got our golden egg from it ;-) the fact they have upped your menopur is great as follies can grow as much as 1-2mm per day so u have plenty of chance to grow them to size and its quality not quanity remember.
> Right what i did after my scan was up my protein level by a HUGE amount as it helps follies and eggs develop. I had x1 protein shake(ready made in a can from tesco) and x1 protein bar per day from my scan till EC and i also drank a pint of milk per day and ate lots of brazil nuts and it did the trick! so stock up and u can make a difference before EC. you will be fine. PMA all the way hun! xxx

Awwww thanks hunni!!! 
Its just gutting to hear that things arent going to plan!!! what aisle in Tescos are the protein shakes??

xxx


----------



## lanny23

Arr that's nice so he'll still be part of it. originally i was gonna do my own but thought the best way to go about it is to have my mum and boyfriend learn how to do it just incase we have any difficulty. i think it works out testing literally just before Christmas which Im into minds about really it could either be best Christmas ever or horrible. it'll be my last week in school when Im having ec and et so think its time i tell work about my journey up until now I've not had to tell them anything because everything has fallen in school holidays bit worried they will be off with me so fingers crossed. when will you be testing? xxx
xxx


babies7777 said:


> I'm going to do it myself as dh wont be able to come to the instruction appointment with his work and i think deep down he would be scared to hurt me so its prob best i do it. Im gonna do it when he is there tho so he feels part of it. Wonder if you will be on the same meds as me, with your cycle will you be testing before christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> Arr thanks for that info least Im a little bit prepared now so won't be overwhelmed when i see it all- who is injecting you or are you doing it yourself? think my mum is going to do me she's diabetic so used to handling needles. my boyfriend has offered but not sure i might freak out if he does it. ha ha xxx
> 
> QUOTE=babies7777;13566533]Yes they arrived last week. They came in a big box but most of it is just packaging. Once inside the box there was a white box with the medicine for the fridge in then a white jiffy envelope with all the other meds in and i got a blue zip bag with all the needles, syringes and cotton wool etc and the sharps bin in. You get two types of needles, one for mixing the menopur which are quite big but you dont use them to inject with and the ones you do use look fine (she says) hee hee but they dont look that bad. You also get a dvd to watch which shows you how to inject which was good to watch. The thing im most dreading is the progestrone, not looking forward to sticking that in places things shouldnt go! :haha: but its all so worth it once we get our bfp's!!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> Arr brilliant so were pretty much doing it at the same time then. Im off work for this week its half term so the time will go slow while I've got nothing to occupy my time with. have your meds arrived yet? mine come Thursday bit scared to see the needles though!! xxx
> xxx
> B][/B]QUOTE=babies7777;13565183]I start injections on the 3rd Nov, cannot wait either, not the injections the possible bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my needles appointment on the 11th November so will start then just can't wait Im so excited to just get started now, where about are you in your journey?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, thats great news!!
> 
> When do u start injections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Yes it is very upsetting to hear things arent as well as they could be but im proof that it is not always the end of the road ;-)
The protein shakes are in the aisle where the vitamins and meds etc are xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Nici im so sorry that follies are not the size they should be but like africaqueen said its the quality not quantity, stock up on the protien and take the extra menopur and fx'ed the follies will catch up. Lots of :babydust: and :hugs:


----------



## nicijones

BabydustxXx said:


> Nici im so sorry that follies are not the size they should be but like africaqueen said its the quality not quantity, stock up on the protien and take the extra menopur and fx'ed the follies will catch up. Lots of :babydust: and :hugs:

Awwww thanks hunni!! 
I guess thats why the first cycle of IVF is a big learning curve if it doesnt work as i should of been on 4 amps to begin with then would of had lots more follies and ones the right size too! i think tho that they shud scan people after day 6 or 7 rather than leave it till day 10!! grrrrrrrrr!!!
Sorry, rant over .... and breath ....... 
Am off to Tescos now to stock up on Protein shakes!! 

xxx


----------



## babies7777

I think mine will be few days before christmas but im not 100% sure how long each parts takes, think the dr is 3 weeks and the stimm is 10 days but not sure if that depends on a few things and when af comes, will ask when i go to the injections appointment to clarify but judging on what im guessing it will be before christmas so like u said hopefully the best christmas present ever!!

:flower:



lanny23 said:


> Arr that's nice so he'll still be part of it. originally i was gonna do my own but thought the best way to go about it is to have my mum and boyfriend learn how to do it just incase we have any difficulty. i think it works out testing literally just before Christmas which Im into minds about really it could either be best Christmas ever or horrible. it'll be my last week in school when Im having ec and et so think its time i tell work about my journey up until now I've not had to tell them anything because everything has fallen in school holidays bit worried they will be off with me so fingers crossed. when will you be testing? xxx
> xxx
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to do it myself as dh wont be able to come to the instruction appointment with his work and i think deep down he would be scared to hurt me so its prob best i do it. Im gonna do it when he is there tho so he feels part of it. Wonder if you will be on the same meds as me, with your cycle will you be testing before christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> Arr thanks for that info least Im a little bit prepared now so won't be overwhelmed when i see it all- who is injecting you or are you doing it yourself? think my mum is going to do me she's diabetic so used to handling needles. my boyfriend has offered but not sure i might freak out if he does it. ha ha xxx
> 
> QUOTE=babies7777;13566533]Yes they arrived last week. They came in a big box but most of it is just packaging. Once inside the box there was a white box with the medicine for the fridge in then a white jiffy envelope with all the other meds in and i got a blue zip bag with all the needles, syringes and cotton wool etc and the sharps bin in. You get two types of needles, one for mixing the menopur which are quite big but you dont use them to inject with and the ones you do use look fine (she says) hee hee but they dont look that bad. You also get a dvd to watch which shows you how to inject which was good to watch. The thing im most dreading is the progestrone, not looking forward to sticking that in places things shouldnt go! :haha: but its all so worth it once we get our bfp's!!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> Arr brilliant so were pretty much doing it at the same time then. Im off work for this week its half term so the time will go slow while I've got nothing to occupy my time with. have your meds arrived yet? mine come Thursday bit scared to see the needles though!! xxx
> xxx
> B][/B]QUOTE=babies7777;13565183]I start injections on the 3rd Nov, cannot wait either, not the injections the possible bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my needles appointment on the 11th November so will start then just can't wait Im so excited to just get started now, where about are you in your journey?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, thats great news!!
> 
> When do u start injections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo my meds arrive on Thursday now it feels like its really happening xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## babies7777

Everything crossed for u, grow eggies grow!!

:flower:



nicijones said:


> BabydustxXx said:
> 
> 
> Nici im so sorry that follies are not the size they should be but like africaqueen said its the quality not quantity, stock up on the protien and take the extra menopur and fx'ed the follies will catch up. Lots of :babydust: and :hugs:
> 
> Awwww thanks hunni!!
> I guess thats why the first cycle of IVF is a big learning curve if it doesnt work as i should of been on 4 amps to begin with then would of had lots more follies and ones the right size too! i think tho that they shud scan people after day 6 or 7 rather than leave it till day 10!! grrrrrrrrr!!!
> Sorry, rant over .... and breath .......
> Am off to Tescos now to stock up on Protein shakes!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Jane22

Nici - dont panic - it's good that you know this now and that they can do something about it. Extra drugs and a couple more days should do the trick just fine. There is nothing to be gained from worrying - they've found the problem and theyre fixing it!

I cant remember who asked me, and cant find the thread now, but someone asked me about whether or not I did the deed in the 2ww? The answer is no, and I still havent - dont want anything disturbing what's going on up there! Whether it actually would or not is a different issue, but if it makes me feel better....

REALLY struggling with this wait for my 7 week scan. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and feeling fine in the main. Just need to know that the baby is ok and doing what it should be. Did anyone else go mad with the wait?!! 

How are you doing with the 2ww Africa?! xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

had my egg collection today and very worried. they managed to get nine eggs buy only five of them were any good to be injected and with our track record of fertilisation i don't think things look to good for us. all we can do is hope and pray.


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- I am sure the next wk will fly by and u will soon see your lil rice for 1st time  I am doing ok as it goes but will swing from feeling super positive to be terrified within hrs! lol. Its the classic 2ww madness kicking in! i can imagine how worried you are for 1st scan as i was the same with my previous pregnancies. Nerves on edge none stop. Im sure all will be fine. Any ms or anything yet? x

Cvaeh-5 eggs is good. Was it IVF last time rather than ICSI? as your chances will be a lot better with ICSI surely? lots of pma coming your way hun. Get some rest and you are in my prayers. I hope tomorrows call brings you wonderful news x

AFM- Well todays "symptoms" are... feeling very lightheaded and dizzy and very worn out. Odd lil twinges still and (tmi, sorry) lots of clear cm. I hope these things point to a BFP! lol. xxx


----------



## nicijones

cvaeh said:


> Hi
> 
> had my egg collection today and very worried. they managed to get nine eggs buy only five of them were any good to be injected and with our track record of fertilisation i don't think things look to good for us. all we can do is hope and pray.

Hey hunni!!
Am sure your lil eggies will be just fine ya know!! got everything crossed for you!!! what time was your collection??? you werent in the lift going down from the HC at about 11.15 were you???

FERTILIZE EGGIES FERTILIZE!!!!!!!

XXXX


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

my collection was at eleven and only left centre at one. i'm trying to be positive but can't help but think there must be something wrong with the five they icsi'd if four others were no good. i really appreciated your positive thoughts and prayers,

nic- i'm sure your follicles will grow nicely for collection later in the week.

xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- I got just 2 eggs an one of those resulted in our perfect lil embie so you have TONS of chance of getting to transfer ;-) get some rest and best of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jane22

Cvaeh-5 eggs gives you a really good chance of success! Don't panic, there isn't anything wrong with them, they're the perfect ones, hence why they were injected!
Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone, busy day on here today. 

Nici - try not to be disheartened about your scan, lots of people need to stimm for few extra days it's not unusual. I wasn't ready at first scan but by second one all was fine and follies had grown loads. They didn't up my dose either so with the extra menopur you should have a good chance. Fingers crossed for you sweetie :flower:

Cveah - I really feel for you and know how worried you must be. Try and stay positive as there is still a very good chance you will get your precious embie. I only had 3 fertilise out of 11 and was out of my mind but ended up with 2 embies, then a bfp. This thread proves miracles happen. Am crossing fingers for your eggies x 

Jane - the wait for scans is soooo hard I know how you feel. I had one at 5 weeks due to bleeding but still worried everyday! Got my last one at HC on wed, I should be 12 weeks on Friday but i still get anxious. It's understandable after all we've been through to get here. :baby:

Africa - the dreaded 2ww is sooo hard but sounds like you coping well. I have such a good feeling but I know what an emotional rollercoaster it is for you. Xx 


Hello to everyone else and have a lovely evening xx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi
> 
> had my egg collection today and very worried. they managed to get nine eggs buy only five of them were any good to be injected and with our track record of fertilisation i don't think things look to good for us. all we can do is hope and pray.

cvaeh- 5 eggs hunny is brill! dnt worry bout it u have just as much of a chance of this working as anyone else!! stay strong hun!!! grow embies grow!! xxx sending u tonnes of babydust! ++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## babies7777

Everything crossed for u, grow embies grow!!!

:flower:



cvaeh said:


> Hi
> 
> had my egg collection today and very worried. they managed to get nine eggs buy only five of them were any good to be injected and with our track record of fertilisation i don't think things look to good for us. all we can do is hope and pray.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Cveah try not to be too upset, 5 is a good number. I have got everything crossed for you and Nici and i will also so be saying that extra special little prayer for you and the rest of the gang.

AFM - i seem to be getting a lot of cramping as though AF is about to arrive do you get that on buserelin? Becasue i got my AF early (on day 23 the day i was meant to start my the injections) they told me to take the injections and i wont get an AF like everyone else. Im a lilttle worried that the dreaded witch might make an appearance again. Im getting all the classic signs of AF. Is that normal? :shrug:


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls hope everyone is well? 
Cvaeh and nici I have everthing crossed 4 u,good luck Xx
Africa,how u r u feeling hun? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- I got AF whist on burserlin and its normal to so dont worry. You need to get af really so you can have a nice thin womb lining to start stimming x

Del- I am not too bad just nervous as hell! lol. I am full of cold today and congested and also still having minor twinges and feel exhausted an bloated so praying all good signs!
How are u doing? x


----------



## cvaeh

well it wasn't brilliant news for us this morning. i'm still trying to get my head round what is going wrong. only one out of the mature eggs managed to fertilize. we're just hoping and praying that it divides and is good enough to transfer tomorrow. please keep praying for us x xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Just my luck that AF came early, i really hope my lining is nice and thin and the fact that AF came early does not mess everything up.


----------



## BabydustxXx

cvaeh said:


> well it wasn't brilliant news for us this morning. i'm still trying to get my head round what is going wrong. only one out of the mature eggs managed to fertilize. we're just hoping and praying that it divides and is good enough to transfer tomorrow. please keep praying for us x xx

Keep strong, the one that has fertilise sounds like a little fighter. I really hope it contiues fighting and growing strong


----------



## Jane22

Cvaeh-fingers firmly crossed for you, really hope it's a strong one. So far so good xxx


----------



## nicijones

Thinking of you Cvaeh!! Am sure your embie is a fighter!! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Everything crossed for u cvaeh

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Your lil embie is a fighter just like mine is so hang in there!
I hope all goes well tomorrow an you have ur lil miracle to transfer like we did x

babydust- Should not be a prob for you if u bleed again u will have a thin enough lining and if its not dont worry, they will just dr u for a few more days x

AFM- This 2ww is soooo hard! i was calm and now im so scared of the result. I felt so positive this morning and now im thinking it has not worked! i am losing the plot! lol.
I really cant wait for OTD so we know one way or the other as i want to know if i should be overjoyed and buying pregnancy mags or if i should be downing a btl of wine to drown my sorrows an then look at next steps. It is torture wanting something so much more than anything and its the main thing we have no control over :-( xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies!!!

Well went in for second scan and i am cooked!!! we are only looking at 3 eggs maximum tho so really really gutted about this!!! :cry:
The dr i saw was lovely and he said that next time (if i needed a second cycle) then they would put me on 6 vials of menopur rather than the 3!!
Gonna try and stay positive tho and i know its quality rather than quantity its just that now there is hardly any room for error!!!!! YIKES!!!!!!!
I am booked in for egg collection Friday at 11 and if any of the lil blighters fertilise then transfer on Monday!!
They never mentioned the bum bullets to me tho and i forgot to ask!!! when do i start these??

AQ-try and keep positive lovely!!!! Am sure your lil beenie is nice and snug in there and he/she needs you not to stress to much!! :kiss:

Cvaeh-been thinking of you and hoping you have had some good news by now!!! :flower:

Hi to everyone else and thankyou all for the support and the kind words!!! Means lots!!!

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- 3 eggs is fine hun. Remember that we only got 2 and one of those is our perfect lil embie ;-) its suprising how many women are having such a poor response to menopur tho this mth... wonder if its a dodgy batch? does seem very odd. That is you and me and around 5 other women within a wk that have had such a low amount of follies... ah well we will never knw. As long as u get your embie thats all that counts  x

Cvaeh- How are things? have u had the call yet? i hope all is ok x

xxx


----------



## majka

Hi I'm new:) last year we had our 1st cycle of ICSI, then we had a FET in May this year. A now we have 2nd FEt. I had 3 day embroyo transfer on last Wednesday with 2 embroyo(6&8cell) 
I am very nervous because if it doesn't work we'll have to start all treatment over again. WE don't have any more frozen embryo.
*Best of luck to you all and just pray and believe that you are pregnant*


----------



## majka

majka said:


> Hi I'm new:) last year we had our 1st cycle of ICSI, then we had a FET in May this year. A now we have 2nd FEt. I had 3 day embroyo transfer on last Wednesday with 2 embroyo(6&8cell)
> I am very nervous because if it doesn't work we'll have to start all treatment over again. WE don't have any more frozen embryo.
> *Best of luck to you all*


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Majka and good luck with FET.
We only got 2 eggs and one fertilised which is our embie so we would have to go through the whole thing again if we arent 1st time blessed :-( xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello girls :) 

Nici - really sorry to hear about your scan. I think Africa might be on to something about the menopur, seems very strange. 6 vials seems a lot, I was on 4 and I am 39!! Dont give up hope, 3 is still good as it only takes one. After my journey at my age I really do believe in miracles. Good luck for Friday, lots of love and babydust :flower: :hugs:

Africa - 2ww I found the hardest part, I felt like i was losing the plot!! I experienced the same emotions as you and had the wine on standby!! By the end I was so convinced Af was coming I just kept running to the loo! Only 4 days now till your OTD!!! I know that must still seem like a lifetime. Love and hugs :hugs: xx 

Cvaeh - hope you had some good news today, thinking of you x 

Welcome majka and good luck with your fet. Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## laura25

majka said:


> majka said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new:) last year we had our 1st cycle of ICSI, then we had a FET in May this year. A now we have 2nd FEt. I had 3 day embroyo transfer on last Wednesday with 2 embroyo(6&8cell)
> I am very nervous because if it doesn't work we'll have to start all treatment over again. WE don't have any more frozen embryo.
> *Best of luck to you all*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> hello and welcome hun! xx*Click to expand...


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for all your encouragement. I made it to transfer which I am so thankful for and seeing my little embryo up on the screen nearly brought me to tears. It was a 4 cell and was graded as a two but only because one of the cells was slightly longer than the others (she said this could be because it was about to divide again (hope she is right). I am absolutely shattered because I was waiting for them to tell me that it hadn't made any progress and my phone to ring. I am just having some pineapple core and brazil nuts and I am going to have a relax. It is weird because I feel different now. Still hoping and praying it sticks.

Africaqueen - Have you had any symptoms? Do you have any other tips that I should be doing the next few days? My fingers are crossed you get a BFP and our two day transfer embryos turn in to lovely babies.

Nicjones - Sorry to hear you haven't had more follicles. But it does only take one egg.

Hi to everyone else. Feel a lot more positive tonight, I think its the first time I have ever had a fertilized egg inside me. I was devastated with our fertilization rate again but one has shown me that my husbands sperm can fertilize my eggs so if it doesn't work (and I am remaining positive) we can move forward and maybe try a different protocol. But this will work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies!!
Thanks so much for your kind words!!! I am just hoping and praying that we get one lil eggy fertilised and then transferred on Halloween!!!!! 
Trigger shot for me tonight then needle free! 

SusieSue-How many eggs did you get at collection on 4 vials?? I am 36 and on 3 vials and it is looking like 3 eggs so maybe i do need a much higher dose?!?! gaaaaaaaaa bloody numbers!!!! xxx

Cvaeh-AWwwwww hunni thats amazing news and i really hope that in a few days time i will be saying the same thing!!!
Sticky sticky thorts coming your way!! xxx

AQ-Sending sticky sticky vibes and lots of PMA your way lovely! xxx

Laura-How you doing??xxx

Majka-Welcome welcome to this lovely thread!!! You will find so many lovely ladies here who will support you every step of the way!! xxx

lots of love
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- My OTD is 3rd Nov but i think if there is a bfp to be seen it will probs show at halloween as only a few days earlier. When u sensed af was coming was it full on af style cramps with the heavy feeling? im terrified of this not working x

Cvaeh- WHOOP WHOOP!!! I am sooo made up for u an dh!! well done and wishing u a smooth 2ww with a lovely bfp at the end ;-) x

Nici- Enjoy being needle free! its weird after ET as u are just left to your own devices then... no needles or scans etc just a loooong 2wks with a lot of stress an knicker checking! lol. x

Well ladies the cramps are getting more and more like af is on the way and i feel the usual "heavy" feeling i get when she is due :-( i am convinced she is going to come any second so keep knicker checking. I pray im wrong xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Susie- My OTD is 3rd Nov but i think if there is a bfp to be seen it will probs show at halloween as only a few days earlier. When u sensed af was coming was it full on af style cramps with the heavy feeling? im terrified of this not working x
> 
> Cvaeh- WHOOP WHOOP!!! I am sooo made up for u an dh!! well done and wishing u a smooth 2ww with a lovely bfp at the end ;-) x
> 
> Nici- Enjoy being needle free! its weird after ET as u are just left to your own devices then... no needles or scans etc just a loooong 2wks with a lot of stress an knicker checking! lol. x
> 
> Well ladies the cramps are getting more and more like af is on the way and i feel the usual "heavy" feeling i get when she is due :-( i am convinced she is going to come any second so keep knicker checking. I pray im wrong xxx

dnt give up yet hunny!!! i had funny heavy cramps hunny, u get um when ur embie implants to and everything gettin used to it! well i did anyway hehe!!!!!!!! try to keep calm hun!!! and sending u tonnes of sticky baby dust!! +++++++++++ xxx :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun. Were your cramps as bad as af cramps and did u keep thinking that she was coming anytime? i know this treatment goes one of two ways either BFP or BFN but i am feeling sooo scared of getting the latter :-( xxx


----------



## laura25

yeah hun they was bad and funny enough they was when i had been having a dodgy tum to!!!!maybe its summit to do wiv that hun xxx


----------



## Jane22

Africa- I was the same. Totally sure period was coming and that it was going to be the heaviest ever! Don't worry about cramps xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. You are helping put my tired lil mind at ease 
I dont know what id do without my forum girls! i am praying i get our bfp and then i can join the pregnancy club with u two  Jane- When is your 1st scan? xxx


----------



## susiesue

Africa I got mixed up with your test date as I knew you had said Monday! I didn't have cramps, but like the girls have said it's very normal to have them before a bfp. I had that heavy feeling you get just before Af comes. The 2ww is so hard, try to relax if you can, but I know it's not easy xx :hugs:

Nici - I got 12 eggs when I was on 4 vials. The dose is based on those hormone tests they do before we start so it makes you wonder why so many people haven't responded well? Hope it all goes well for you on Friday xx 

Cveah - great news Hun, so glad your little embie was a good one. When is your test date? Don't forget to eat the pineapple on an empty stomach, I had mine first thing in the morning, and only for the first week after transfer. Lots of luck xx 

Lots of baby dust to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## Jane22

africaqueen said:

> Thanks girls. You are helping put my tired lil mind at ease
> I dont know what id do without my forum girls! i am praying i get our bfp and then i can join the pregnancy club with u two  Jane- When is your 1st scan? xxx

 Its the 3rd November!! Quite a busy date for a few of us!! This wait is harder for me than the 2ww. Literally going insane. Am obsessed and cannot. stop. googling!!! xx


----------



## cvaeh

Thanks susiesue how much pineapple core did you eat? x x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Cveah that is great news, put your feet up, relax and give the little one all the time it needs to snuggle up. :baby:


----------



## africaqueen

Jane- No wonder u are so nervous! cant wait to hear all about your scan x

Cvaeh- you cut the pineapple core into 5 and have a piece a day  x

Hi to laura, babies, babydust, melbram, susie, del, foxey, nici and gang x

AFM- I am having a pma today i have decided! sick of being negative and as there are two outcomes of ivf why shouldnt our outcome be a good one right? still having mild cramps and weird sharp twinges all around the region xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

So pleased for you Cvaeh!!! lots of sticky embie dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Lots of luck for ec Nikki :flower:

Africa, everything crossed its implantation cramps, cant wait to see another bfp!! :flower:

Lanny 23, did you get your drugs yet?

Hugs to everyone else.

Afm im counting down to my injection lesson and this time next week i will be gearing up for my first one!! 

O/T but does anyone know their blood type and whether anyone of you are Rhesus negative? I am and no clue what dh is.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- wont be long for you to start jabbing now! so exciting to get started  I dont know my blood type either as iv never asked come to think of it... lol xxx


----------



## babies7777

I think tho not 100% sure that they test your blood type when you have your first midwife appointment. I donated blood a while back and it came back that i was B- rhesus neg, i dont fully understand it but i think that if dh is + i have to have some injections during pregnancy to stop my body from becoming sensitive to it. There is a thread about it in the first tri section which explains it better than me haha. When i asked at lwh about dh getting tested they said they dont do it and we have to speak to a gp, think im gonna call the surgery to ask if they would test dh. 





africaqueen said:


> Babies- wont be long for you to start jabbing now! so exciting to get started  I dont know my blood type either as iv never asked come to think of it... lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am sure all will be fine as lots of couples who have babies naturally wouldnt know their blood types and it goes well but best to sort it before u start if u are concerned xxx


----------



## babies7777

It only causes concern if there is bleeding or at the birth if the babies blood mixes with mine etc and they just have to give you an anti d injection to prevent any probs. I called my docs and spoke to the receptionist who said they dont test for blood type so i guess its just a case of assuming he is + and having the injections if neccessary, seems daft way to do it but hey hoo, anyways i need to get pregnant first :happydance:

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> I am sure all will be fine as lots of couples who have babies naturally wouldnt know their blood types and it goes well but best to sort it before u start if u are concerned xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am sure u willbe pregnant soon 
I am sooo nervous now as its 4 sleeps intill im going to test! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuuu soooo hope so, would be the best christmas present ever!!!

I can only guess how you're feeling and when its my turn i will be sooooo nervous too. The tww is the hardest part and magnified by 1000000000000 when u have ivf.
I have everything crossed for u and the cramping sounds positive for implantation. :happydance
When did you have to start using the bum pellets? 

:flower:



africaqueen said:


> I am sure u willbe pregnant soon
> I am sooo nervous now as its 4 sleeps intill im going to test! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I started using the bullets the night after EC which you have to use rectally so that your lady bits are nice and clear for ET. I must admit the bum bullets are tough! they dont hurt but the side effects are awful but if we get our bfp everyone is worth it  xxx


----------



## lanny23

hiya babies yeah the meds arrived today wow its overwhelming trying to read it and take it all in it doesn't make sense to me yet do you understand it all? got my meds appointment on 11th so hopefully it'll all go in then. when do you start the bum bullets? think that's what Im dreading the most what side effects are there? how man vials are you on? sorry for the 20 questions! xxx



babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> So pleased for you Cvaeh!!! lots of sticky embie dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Lots of luck for ec Nikki :flower:
> 
> Africa, everything crossed its implantation cramps, cant wait to see another bfp!! :flower:
> 
> Lanny 23, did you get your drugs yet?
> 
> Hugs to everyone else.
> 
> Afm im counting down to my injection lesson and this time next week i will be gearing up for my first one!!
> 
> O/T but does anyone know their blood type and whether anyone of you are Rhesus negative? I am and no clue what dh is.
> 
> :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Lanny- Yay for meds arriving! you dont start the bum bullets intill the night after EC so dont worry about that yet. I must admit i have had a bit of a rough time with them but all be worth it if i get a bfp next wk!  xxx


----------



## babies7777

Totally know what you mean with the whole when do i take which etc, i'm going to have a list of questions to ask at the appointment next week. Mine is on the 2nd so i will tell u what they tell me.
So far from looking at the meds i take suprecur 0.5mls once a day for how ever long they say im guessing 3 weeks approx then i take 3 vials of Menopur per day, from what others have said i think its 10 days to start with then if you're ready its the trigger shot or can take a few more doses depending on how you are getting on. Africa said we take the bum bullets after ec, once embryo transfer is done im gonna switch to vag coz im guessing its like a tampon which sounds a little better but def the side effects dont sound pleasant but def worth it. I already get bloated, sore boobs, etc during a normal 2ww so im thinking it may just be a little worse than that. :haha: 
The trigger shot is in my fridge, i have just put it on one of the shelves as our fridge isn't the biggest and things tend to get squashed in so it has half of a shelf to itself haha.

What meds are you on and how much etc?



lanny23 said:


> hiya babies yeah the meds arrived today wow its overwhelming trying to read it and take it all in it doesn't make sense to me yet do you understand it all? got my meds appointment on 11th so hopefully it'll all go in then. when do you start the bum bullets? think that's what Im dreading the most what side effects are there? how man vials are you on? sorry for the 20 questions! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> So pleased for you Cvaeh!!! lots of sticky embie dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Lots of luck for ec Nikki :flower:
> 
> Africa, everything crossed its implantation cramps, cant wait to see another bfp!! :flower:
> 
> Lanny 23, did you get your drugs yet?
> 
> Hugs to everyone else.
> 
> Afm im counting down to my injection lesson and this time next week i will be gearing up for my first one!!
> 
> O/T but does anyone know their blood type and whether anyone of you are Rhesus negative? I am and no clue what dh is.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## babies7777

Its funny when im talking about you all to dh i always use your member titles and he always laughs :haha: so for anyone who wants to share my name is Isabella.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

My name is Sarah and i am a 2ww symptom spotting pee on a stick a holic! haha xxx


----------



## lanny23

ha ha i know its funny when i chat bout you i do the same my bf thinks its mad! my name is Lianne and Im 27 my tagname is a little misleading isn't it just realised that! so nice to meet you both Isabella and Sarah. looking at it Im on 3 vials of menopure and 0.5 ml of suprecur too we've just watched the dvd which helps a bit its just getting my head around when i do each bit! xxx

QUOTE=babies7777;13632673]Its funny when im talking about you all to dh i always use your member titles and he always laughs :haha: so for anyone who wants to share my name is Isabella.

:flower:[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies!! :flower:

Awwwwww it is nice to know your names, makes it more personal!! No surprises tho that mine is Nici, I am 36 and OH is 33 and he has a lil boy who is 7.

Well ec tomorrow!!! I have never been sedated before or put too sleep so feeling a little apprehensive but just want the eggs out now and fertilised!!!! PMA there from me!!! :thumbup:
Hope they play 'Lets get it on' over the petri dish after to create a nice environment for them!!!! haha! :haha:

Lianne and Isabella- Once you do your first injection the time really does fly!! I cant believe that i am now injection free it feels weird!!xxx

Sarah-I think that your cramps are really good signs, just keep positive hunni!! thinking of ya!xxx

Hi to everyone else!!!

lots of love
xxxx


----------



## laura25

im laura in case u hadnt guessed haha!!!! im 27, and 19 weeks pregnant!!!!! woop! hehe xxx

hope all u girlies are good!, soooo excitimg reading all the posts on here now, soooo much going on and all new cycles starting!!!!

i wish u all the best of luck and tonnes of sticky baby dust!!!!! +++++++++++++++++++

u will all get ur lil miracles i just know it!!! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi guys, my name is yasmeen and soon to be the big 3 0 eeeek!!!! (5th Nov) Still inject the buserelin, got my first scan on 2nd Nov.

Lianne - the dvd is good and prepares you for the menopur. The buserelin is different and easier to do. You draw the liquid in and inject. The dvd also says to inject at 90 degrees angle. The nurse at LWH said do it at 45 degee angle and i find that easier.

My OH has had to go work today and wont be back til late :( Im going to have to jab myself on my own today. All he ever does is stand there and watch but i feel better when he's there, watching. Im so scared i might do something wrong. I need to stop being a wuss and (wo)man up :bodyb:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

i'm ellen and i'm thirty.

quick question for everyone. do you use the pessaries up your bum or vagina? i've been doing them up the bum but i'm worried i'm putting them up far enough. they are already making me bloated and heavy. i'm plagued with spots. i hope my little embryo is still dividing.

nic - good luck tomorrow. the sedation isn't bad and they are all really nice. i came back to dh with jelly legs. the male doctor was a bit more gentle with me the first time but second time wasn't too bad eitherm

sarah- not long till you can test. how many days after transfer are you waiting?

laura- it must be your twenty week scan soon. are you going to find out whether its a boy or girl?

hello everyone else x xx


----------



## susiesue

Hello girls, it's lovely to hear everyone's names :) I am sue if you hadn't already guessed!! 

Leanne and Isabella - nearly the start of your cycles now, you must be very excited :happydance: Will you be testing before Xmas? 

Yasmeen - hope your jab goes ok tonight, I did mine myself but felt better when oh was there. He drew up the menopur for me as I found that quite hard. 

Sarah - how's the dreaded 2ww going??? I think if you've had cramps and no Af arrived yet it's a good sign for implantation. Keep strong, got everything crossed for you. :baby:

Nici - thinking of you tomorrow and praying for some lovely eggies for you 
:flower:

Jane - I was very stressed too, try to stay away from google if you can, I was making myself sick with worry at first and the googling was making it worse. I found the first tri board on here a bit stressful as well so stayed away from that. Your scan will be here b4 you know it. Have you got any symptoms yet? 

Cvaeh - how you feeling? I had the pineapple core pulped with a bit of juice in a glass. Hope your embie is snuggling in tight. xx 

Laura - can't believe you are 18 weeks already!!! I am 12 weeks now, it's a relief but am still stressing a bit :wacko:

Hi to everyone else and lots of baby dust to you all :dust: xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi Ellen - I used mine up the bum. I hated the side effects but was worried about having to lie down if using them vaginally, and worried they wouldn't absorb properly. Its all worth it for your bfp. Good luck!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Wishing u tons of good luck for EC tomorrow and i hope u get lots of healthy eggs! dont worry about sedation at all. You will see the sleepy juice man Dr Ryan and he is soooo lovely that he puts u right at ease and he will give u some happy juice so u are out of it and then the sleepy juice and next thing u know u are awake and getting wheeled into a recovery room an given a cuppa and a biscuit  x

Yasmeen- I was 30 in may and it is not so bad ;-) lol x

Ellen- I put the pessaries up my bum and i have had bad side effects but think i would if i did them vaginally so will stick with the back passage as i dont fancy lying down for 20 mins after each one x

Susie- I am just about getting through it! lol. I am sooo nervous tho! the cramps are a lot less and iv been getting twinges all over and my sense of smell was better before when i went out i could really smell the air much more clearly if that makes sense but i think the progesterone can heighten senses anyway so who knows! not long now x

Hi to Laura, lanny, jane and gang x

AFM- I will be testing on Monday and praying for a bfp so i am going to have a wkend of dreaming about being pregnant and pray it becomes reality xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone!

So nice to know your real names :flower:

Sarah, hope you are feeling good today and embie is nestled nicely.

Lianne i watched the dvd too and that did make me feel abit better about the menopur, the other one does look easier to do as its already mixed.

Laura, wow 19 weeks, its flying by, cant wait to see ur next scan pic.

Lots of luck for egg collection Nici, hope u get some great ones.

Ellen hope ur embie is nestling in nice and snug too.

Jasmeen egg collection will be here before you know it, seems its flying by for u, cant wait to join you.

Hi to sue, jane and everyone else.

Afm, dh and i are going on a date night tonight to see the film contagion, looks really good so im looking forward to it. Not long now to drugs appointment then the next day first jab, cant wait to get started.

:flower:


----------



## babies7777

Hi sue

i will be testing before xmas, depending on how long each section takes and how long the embie grows before being put back in it will either be just before xmas to test or a few days before. Cant wait!! :flower:

Cant wait to see ur scan pic :flower:



susiesue said:


> Hello girls, it's lovely to hear everyone's names :) I am sue if you hadn't already guessed!!
> 
> Leanne and Isabella - nearly the start of your cycles now, you must be very excited :happydance: Will you be testing before Xmas?
> 
> Yasmeen - hope your jab goes ok tonight, I did mine myself but felt better when oh was there. He drew up the menopur for me as I found that quite hard.
> 
> Sarah - how's the dreaded 2ww going??? I think if you've had cramps and no Af arrived yet it's a good sign for implantation. Keep strong, got everything crossed for you. :baby:
> 
> Nici - thinking of you tomorrow and praying for some lovely eggies for you
> :flower:
> 
> Jane - I was very stressed too, try to stay away from google if you can, I was making myself sick with worry at first and the googling was making it worse. I found the first tri board on here a bit stressful as well so stayed away from that. Your scan will be here b4 you know it. Have you got any symptoms yet?
> 
> Cvaeh - how you feeling? I had the pineapple core pulped with a bit of juice in a glass. Hope your embie is snuggling in tight. xx
> 
> Laura - can't believe you are 18 weeks already!!! I am 12 weeks now, it's a relief but am still stressing a bit :wacko:
> 
> Hi to everyone else and lots of baby dust to you all :dust: xx


----------



## lanny23

hi sue i think my test day will fall just after Christmas which is good coz don't really want to test before Christmas will be scared too! xxx


QUOTE=susiesue;13638173]Hello girls, it's lovely to hear everyone's names :) I am sue if you hadn't already guessed!! 

Leanne and Isabella - nearly the start of your cycles now, you must be very excited :happydance: Will you be testing before Xmas? 

Yasmeen - hope your jab goes ok tonight, I did mine myself but felt better when oh was there. He drew up the menopur for me as I found that quite hard. 

Sarah - how's the dreaded 2ww going??? I think if you've had cramps and no Af arrived yet it's a good sign for implantation. Keep strong, got everything crossed for you. :baby:

Nici - thinking of you tomorrow and praying for some lovely eggies for you 
:flower:

Jane - I was very stressed too, try to stay away from google if you can, I was making myself sick with worry at first and the googling was making it worse. I found the first tri board on here a bit stressful as well so stayed away from that. Your scan will be here b4 you know it. Have you got any symptoms yet? 

Cvaeh - how you feeling? I had the pineapple core pulped with a bit of juice in a glass. Hope your embie is snuggling in tight. xx 

Laura - can't believe you are 18 weeks already!!! I am 12 weeks now, it's a relief but am still stressing a bit :wacko:

Hi to everyone else and lots of baby dust to you all :dust: xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

Well the cramsp have eased right off and its just the occasional twinge now so i am thinking maybe it was implantation... as the dates work out exactly... aah im scared of being too positive but dont want to be negative anymore and its hard to find a happy medium.. guess i will know one way or the other by Halloween hopefully. I am super nervous but want to know either way as the result is what it is xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

It sounds like little one has found its home and is firmly snuggled up inside :sleep: ready to make its appearance in nine months time :thumbup:

I will eagarly wait on Monday, im due to go trafford on Monday to find some clothes for eid (the second eid which equivalant to easter) what time are you testing? I wil keep checking my phone, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmeen- I will be testing with fmu so it will be around 8am  i will post results on here either way and altho praying for a bfp i know im testing 3 days earlier than OTD so i wont get worked up if i get a bfn il wait till 3rd and get true answer then 
Hope u manage to get a nice outfit for Eid. Do u have any nice plans? xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hi girlies!!!

Well we are back from egg collection and i must say i loved the sedation!!!:haha:
Bad news is tho that they only got 2 eggs!!!! :cry:
I know its quality rather than quantity but you will know how i feel Sarah and i cant relax at all as am just thinking about that phone call tmw morning!!!!!
Gutted!! :nope:

OH is totally looking after me today tho which is lovely and is planning a banquet that he is cooking for us later!
Am hoping and got EVERYTHING crossed that i am posting some bloody good news on here tmw!

Hope everyone else is doing good? The weekend is nearly here!! :thumbup:

lots of love
xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- I am sorry u only got 2 eggs but we managed to get our perfect lil embie from one of those eggs so have faith. I know how anxious you will be and how hard it is waiting for the call. I barely slept the night before the call so i was glad they called early at 9am! I am sure u will end up with at least 1 embie from your eggs. You are in my prayers and i cant wait to read your update tomorrow. I know its so hard but it is out of your hands now and down to nature so fingers x'd xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi nic

yes the sedation is rather nice!

when i'm praying for my little embryo inside me tonight i will pray for you too. it is an agonising wait but as sarah said when i had a friday collection they phoned me early sat.

well the bum bullets are making me tired, bloated and spotty. hopefully it'll all be worth it. i'm trying to decide whether to go to work monday or not. dh really wants me to stay off coz i won't be able to have an easy day. he is treating me like a princess.

hope everyone else is good.

xx


----------



## laura25

lanny23 said:


> hi sue i think my test day will fall just after Christmas which is good coz don't really want to test before Christmas will be scared too! xxx
> 
> 
> QUOTE=susiesue;13638173]Hello girls, it's lovely to hear everyone's names :) I am sue if you hadn't already guessed!!
> 
> Leanne and Isabella - nearly the start of your cycles now, you must be very excited :happydance: Will you be testing before Xmas?
> 
> Yasmeen - hope your jab goes ok tonight, I did mine myself but felt better when oh was there. He drew up the menopur for me as I found that quite hard.
> 
> Sarah - how's the dreaded 2ww going??? I think if you've had cramps and no Af arrived yet it's a good sign for implantation. Keep strong, got everything crossed for you. :baby:
> 
> Nici - thinking of you tomorrow and praying for some lovely eggies for you
> :flower:
> 
> Jane - I was very stressed too, try to stay away from google if you can, I was making myself sick with worry at first and the googling was making it worse. I found the first tri board on here a bit stressful as well so stayed away from that. Your scan will be here b4 you know it. Have you got any symptoms yet?
> 
> Cvaeh - how you feeling? I had the pineapple core pulped with a bit of juice in a glass. Hope your embie is snuggling in tight. xx
> 
> Laura - can't believe you are 18 weeks already!!! I am 12 weeks now, it's a relief but am still stressing a bit :wacko:
> 
> Hi to everyone else and lots of baby dust to you all :dust: xx

[/QUOTE]

hehe yeah i cant beleive it hun either haha! i was 19 weeks on wednesday! its just flying by, cant believe ur 12 weeks haha!! it goes soooo quick xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.
How is everyone doing?

I had a lovely night last night with the girls from my other forum. We went for a mexican meal and it was lovely to see the bumps and baby pics etc 
Well this morning i am in agony with indigestion under my boobs in my rib cage so didnt sleep too well last night with it. I am so nervous of testing on monday its unreal. If i get a BFN i will still hold out with hope intill OTD but will be hard as i know most women would of got a bfp by 11dp2dt? xxx


----------



## nicijones

OHMIGOD LADIES We got one!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
I cant believe it!!!! We got our lil embie and it is growing well!!!! Go for transfer Halloween at 3pm!!!!!
I am the happiest lady ever at the moment and cant wait too have it back where it belongs!!!!! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- I am soooo happy for you!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hope your lil embie divided nicely and is getting ready to come home for Halloween! xxx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Nici- I am soooo happy for you!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Hope your lil embie divided nicely and is getting ready to come home for Halloween! xxx

Oh Sarah i just cant believe it!!!! I was gearing up for bad news and couldnt believe it when she said Congratulations!!!! God, anyone would think i had got my BFP the way i am carrying on!!!!!

Hows you doing my lovely???

Hi to everyone else!!! Heres to a fabs weekend!

xxxx


----------



## laura25

nicijones said:


> OHMIGOD LADIES We got one!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> I cant believe it!!!! We got our lil embie and it is growing well!!!! Go for transfer Halloween at 3pm!!!!!
> I am the happiest lady ever at the moment and cant wait too have it back where it belongs!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> xxx

awwwwww made up for u hunny!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## susiesue

Nici that's amazing news :happydance::happydance:, am so happy for you, must be such a relief!! Praying for your little embie to grow nice and strong :baby: Have a great weekend xx :flower:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Nici 

Thats great news. It sounds like a good little embie already!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicijones

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou ladies!!!!

Am just praying nothing goes wrong between now and Monday, then i will be in the dreaded but soooooooo happy to be in it, 2WW!!!! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Jane22

Congratulations Nici!! Really pleased for you - keep growing little thing!!! xx


----------



## Jane22

susiesue said:


> Hello girls, it's lovely to hear everyone's names :) I am sue if you hadn't already guessed!!
> 
> Leanne and Isabella - nearly the start of your cycles now, you must be very excited :happydance: Will you be testing before Xmas?
> 
> Yasmeen - hope your jab goes ok tonight, I did mine myself but felt better when oh was there. He drew up the menopur for me as I found that quite hard.
> 
> Sarah - how's the dreaded 2ww going??? I think if you've had cramps and no Af arrived yet it's a good sign for implantation. Keep strong, got everything crossed for you. :baby:
> 
> Nici - thinking of you tomorrow and praying for some lovely eggies for you
> :flower:
> 
> Jane - I was very stressed too, try to stay away from google if you can, I was making myself sick with worry at first and the googling was making it worse. I found the first tri board on here a bit stressful as well so stayed away from that. Your scan will be here b4 you know it. Have you got any symptoms yet?
> 
> Cvaeh - how you feeling? I had the pineapple core pulped with a bit of juice in a glass. Hope your embie is snuggling in tight. xx
> 
> Laura - can't believe you are 18 weeks already!!! I am 12 weeks now, it's a relief but am still stressing a bit :wacko:
> 
> Hi to everyone else and lots of baby dust to you all :dust: xx

Hi Susi - nope - still no symptoms!! 6 weeks 4 days today and big fat nothing! Just did another clearblue test, and it still says 3+ weeks since conception. Thankfully!! Just gotta wait til Thurs and fingers triple crossed there is actually something in there!! xx


----------



## Jane22

africaqueen said:


> Morning girls.
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I had a lovely night last night with the girls from my other forum. We went for a mexican meal and it was lovely to see the bumps and baby pics etc
> Well this morning i am in agony with indigestion under my boobs in my rib cage so didnt sleep too well last night with it. I am so nervous of testing on monday its unreal. If i get a BFN i will still hold out with hope intill OTD but will be hard as i know most women would of got a bfp by 11dp2dt? xxx

I had shocking indigestion in the 2ww. I dont know if it was the pessaries or the little burrowing embryo, but fingers crossed it's a good sign for you xx


----------



## babies7777

Nicki, sooooooooo happy for uuuuu, grow embie grow!!! :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- I know exactly how u feel hun as we were the same with getting 2 eggs and 1 embie we were so thankful  just pray both our embies turn into our babies now ;-) x

Jane- I hope its a sign then! i have not seen anything about pessaries giving indigestion only stomach issues so fingers x'd! soon be your scan and my OTD! x

Hi to everyone else. I am very emotional tonight an cant stop crying over my mum and the anxious feeling of testing etc. Im a hormonal wreck!
Oh also wanted to ask(tmi sorry) has anyone found their sex drive has gone through the roof in the 2ww?! the past 2 days i have been like a cat on heat! honestly its unreal! me an dh are pretty frustrated as we cnt have sex too which makes it worse! lol. Its like im on Viagra! haha xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Nici- I know exactly how u feel hun as we were the same with getting 2 eggs and 1 embie we were so thankful  just pray both our embies turn into our babies now ;-) x
> 
> Jane- I hope its a sign then! i have not seen anything about pessaries giving indigestion only stomach issues so fingers x'd! soon be your scan and my OTD! x
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I am very emotional tonight an cant stop crying over my mum and the anxious feeling of testing etc. Im a hormonal wreck!
> Oh also wanted to ask(tmi sorry) has anyone found their sex drive has gone through the roof in the 2ww?! the past 2 days i have been like a cat on heat! honestly its unreal! me an dh are pretty frustrated as we cnt have sex too which makes it worse! lol. Its like im on Viagra! haha xxx

awwww ur mum is with u hunny helping u thru this!!! :hugs:

about the on heat feeling i have been like that since i found out i was preggo! must be down to hormonal changes hehhe FXXXXX!! :baby::baby: ++++++++++ sending u tonnes of baby dust hunny!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Jane22

Africa & Laura - no, I've not had that at all. Totally not interested. Think it's cos I'm still so bloated that I feel vile! xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Nici that is great news, grow little one grow!!!

Help!!!..... im having a panic. The clocks go back tonight so what time do i inject tomorrow? I do it at 9pm everyday so does that mean i have to do it at 10pm from tomorrow? It just hit me this evening when my sister mentioned it.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi yasmeen

i'm having the same trauma with my pessaries. i usually do them seven and seven and not sure how much keeping to time matters. we worked it out that we would have to do them an hour earlier coz clocks go back. that means i'll have to set my clock for six so its really seven. don't rely on me but think you'll need to inject an hour before you usually do. i maybe wrong so if you work it out let me know x x x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Yeah your right i have to inject an hour earlier. Im thinking of not adusting my watch and continue to inject at 9pm according to my watch.


----------



## Melbram

Great news Nicci - grow lil embie!

Africa: everything crossed for you testing tomorrow!! 

Hello to everyone else :wave:

AFM: still counting down until my next appointment on the 8th November - not too long now - hopefully then get the go ahead then on to PIE (finally)


----------



## laura25

good luck for test day tomoz sarah!!!!!!!!! fingerz and toes crossed!!! praying lots that u get ur BFP!!!!!!!!! ++++++++++++++ sending lots of lucky babydust! +++++++++++ xxx


----------



## susiesue

Jane22 said:


> Africa & Laura - no, I've not had that at all. Totally not interested. Think it's cos I'm still so bloated that I feel vile! xx

Me neither!! I was not interested at all!! Don't worry about not getting symptoms yet, I had zero until about 7+ weeks. Never been sick, just nausea. Good luck for your scan next week x :baby:


----------



## susiesue

Hi Yasmeen and Ellen - don't worry too much about the times, I never stuck rigidly to them, my buserelin was always later at weekend, as I did mine when I woke up, and pessaries I did roughly the same time but sometimes an hour late. Nurses at HC told me that was fine. 

Sarah - lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of luck and babydust for tomorrow, thinking of you :dust:

Nici - good luck for transfer hunnie, hope your little embie is nice and strong :hugs:

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
Do u think tomorrows result will be pretty accurate? i mean if i get a bfn tomorrow will i still have a chance of a bfp on OTD? Im getting scared now but have to do it as im really climbing the walls here xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone doing? It's very busy on here,lots going on! 
Nici,great news about your little embryo,good luck with the transfer x
Cvaeh and Africa,how's the 2ww going? It's soooo tough isn't it! Good luck with your test 2moz africa,I really hope u get a positive. How many days early r u testing? X
Babydust,how r u feeling? Injections going well? X
Susie and laura,hope u and the little ones are well x
Melbram,not long 4 u now hun x 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Del.
Well im testing tomorrow but OTD is not till 3rd Nov so i know its a little early but i will be 11dp2dt so hoping for something if we have been blessed of course.
How are u doing? xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Del - I am watching out for every symptom but haven't spotted anything out of the ordinary. I'm pretty bloated from the progesterone and that is it. I really hope if works for us. I have decided to take the week off work to give it the best chance of working for us.

Sarah - Good luck testing tomorrow. I hope you get a BFP!

Nic - Good luck with your transfer. Hope your little embie has grown into a nice strong day 3 embie for you.

Hello to everyone else x xxxxxx xx


----------



## jan27piglet

Hi ladies, can I join in the tread please? I am also having treatment at Liverpool women's and was seen by Mr Kingsland, he even did my EC which is rare apparently!!! I had ET yesterday so currently on 2ww. This is my first go at IVF due to endo. 

I had 2x4 cell embryos transferred and I had to insist on this, how many were you allowed transferred and what was the quality of your embies? I'm a little paranoid that my embies aren't the strongest!!! 2ww has started!! 
Good luck to everyone. Xxxxxx


----------



## Del xx

I'm doing well thanks Africa! Feeling much more positive,bring on the 4th round! Won't give up on my dream. I'll keep everything crossed 4 u hun,good luck with the test,will pop in 2moz. to see how u got on xx 
Cvaeh, take it easy and relax hun,hope your dream comes true xx

Welcome Jan,good luck with your 2ww. I had 2 good quality embryos put back with my last two attempts and one with my first round X


----------



## laura25

jan27piglet said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in the tread please? I am also having treatment at Liverpool women's and was seen by Mr Kingsland, he even did my EC which is rare apparently!!! I had ET yesterday so currently on 2ww. This is my first go at IVF due to endo.
> 
> I had 2x4 cell embryos transferred and I had to insist on this, how many were you allowed transferred and what was the quality of your embies? I'm a little paranoid that my embies aren't the strongest!!! 2ww has started!!
> Good luck to everyone. Xxxxxx


Hello and welcome Jan! xxx


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:
 

> Jane22 said:
> 
> 
> Africa & Laura - no, I've not had that at all. Totally not interested. Think it's cos I'm still so bloated that I feel vile! xx
> 
> Me neither!! I was not interested at all!! Don't worry about not getting symptoms yet, I had zero until about 7+ weeks. Never been sick, just nausea. Good luck for your scan next week x :baby:Click to expand...

Awww u luck girly not having sickness haha! im gunna have it all the way thru methinks!!! not bothered tho its well worth it hehe! xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies just wanted to pop in and say Hi to a few familiar faces as I have been MIA for a good while. 

Aq wishing you the best of luck tomorrow I hope you get that well deserved BFP xxxx

Hi to everyone else at whatever stage of this cruel game you are at xxxx

Well AFM as a few of you will remember my 1st 2 self funded cycles at LWH did not go to well and as I wasn't totally happy with my treatment we decided to try another clinic.
I started at Care in Manchester on the 1st September on a donor cycle, So here I am in the 2 week wait slowly feeling the desperation and despair kick in !!!!
AQ who would have thought we would be on the 2ww at the same time I am exactly 1 week behind you. 

Hope everyone is well and coping as bst as possible xxxx


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to pop in and say Hi to a few familiar faces as I have been MIA for a good while.
> 
> Aq wishing you the best of luck tomorrow I hope you get that well deserved BFP xxxx
> 
> Hi to everyone else at whatever stage of this cruel game you are at xxxx
> 
> Well AFM as a few of you will remember my 1st 2 self funded cycles at LWH did not go to well and as I wasn't totally happy with my treatment we decided to try another clinic.
> I started at Care in Manchester on the 1st September on a donor cycle, So here I am in the 2 week wait slowly feeling the desperation and despair kick in !!!!
> AQ who would have thought we would be on the 2ww at the same time I am exactly 1 week behind you.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and coping as bst as possible xxxx



awwww hello hunny!! not saw u on here for a while!!!! yey congrats on being PUPO hun!!!! wishing u the best of luck hunny!!!! sending lots of babydust!!!!!!!!!++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone i'm feeling a bit worried today as i've started to have some sharp pains on my right hand side. i get these every month a week before my period shows up so i'm really worried now. i'm going to have to hope and pray even more now. jan- i had one four cell transferred coz i only had one. they said it was grade two. did they say what grade yours was? bug- how have you found care manchester? i've not had much success in my last two cycles and don't think it has been anyones fault but wondered if a change would help if it doesn't work this time! still hope our little miracle embryo sticks. del- when will you be trying again? are you sticking with the women's? hello to everyone else x x x


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone i'm feeling a bit worried today as i've started to have some sharp pains on my right hand side. i get these every month a week before my period shows up so i'm really worried now. i'm going to have to hope and pray even more now. jan- i had one four cell transferred coz i only had one. they said it was grade two. did they say what grade yours was? bug- how have you found care manchester? i've not had much success in my last two cycles and don't think it has been anyones fault but wondered if a change would help if it doesn't work this time! still hope our little miracle embryo sticks. del- when will you be trying again? are you sticking with the women's? hello to everyone else x x x


hi hunny, try not to worry to much about pains and cramps hunny! they can be a good sign to, stay positive and relax!!! hope u get ur BFP hunny, sending tonnes of sticky babydust!!++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jan- welcome! i responded to your other post too ;-) x

Cvaeh- Dont lose hope yet! its still early days and most women who get a bfp have period pains and sharp cramps etc so hang in there. I asked what grade our embie was and we were told a 4. x

Bugs- Aah lovely to see u back here! i often wondered about you. I pray we both get our bfps and have a new year full of joy to look forward to x

Hiya Laura, Melbram, Susie, Nici, Foxey, Del and gang x

AFM- I am sooo nervous about testing tomorrow! dh is back from work very early so im going to do it then. Eeeeek! xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Welcome and jan and hi to the rest on the gang. Happy haloween people :witch:

Cveah, hang in there honey it could be implantation pains. My sis told me she got period pains as though AF is coming throughout both her pregnancy. I dont no if that was good or bad cuz she was in labour for a full 15mins and she said the pain was just like really bad period pains. She had no time to take anything for the pain and her DH missed the birth. Her second pregnancy she was in labour an hour and had paracetomol. Knowing my luck i will be in labour for days and have every form of pain relief under the sun, making up for what she didnt use. 

Anyways enough of me babbling on Sarah have you pee'd yet?


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Sarah, any news?? 

Lots of luck with et Nicki.

Hi to everyone else

:flower:


----------



## cvaeh

hi everyone. 

sarah- i have been thinking of you all morning. how did the test go? 

i've woke up this morning and did my bum pellet and about an hour later i had a really dodge stomach. i just had to go. i am worried i will have absorbed the pellet even though they say thirty mins. i think it's either a bug or reaction to pellet. has anyone else experienced this when on the cyclogest?

xxxc


----------



## babies7777

Hi Ellen, hope you're ok, i havent started my bum pellets yet so im not sure but i think you're right and sounds like a side effect.

:flower:


----------



## babies7777

Im so happy dh got the afternoon off on wednesday to come to the injection appointment with me. I want him to see how its done incase i chicken out and need him to do it for me. He just tells work his wife has a hospital appointment and books it as holiday but i do wonder what they think as its the second one now and there will be 2 more he def has to attend. His boss said let them know if he needs extra support but they have no clue what is going on.
How does your dh's or partners deal with the work situ and attending appointments, does their work place mind?


----------



## BabydustxXx

My dh is self employed so i dont have much of a problem. My only issue is that he does nights and so swapping shifts around can be a problem. I had to book my hospital appointments off at holiday at my work place as there is nothing for women going through ivf. Iv been signed off until xmas so i can save all my holidays and take them all in the summer


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies HAPPY HALLOWEEN :witch:

Thanks everyone for all your lovely lovely kind words and for thinking of me!!! :cloud9:
I am gettin quite nervous now and want my embie back where it belongs!! I am worried about what they will tell me at the hosp as regards to grading and am hoping the transfer will be smooth and it goes right where it should be.

I have also been having slight cramps and hoping that its just due to egg collection and nothing else!?!?!?! 
Roll on 3pm!!!!

Sarah-Any news hunni?? have been thinking of you all morning!! xxx :flower:

Babies-good luck for Wednesday hunni!! Its a breeze honestly!! My OH told his work everything and they are really good and let him have time off when he needs it. Apart from today!!! He has a really important meeting to go to and cant get out of it so am on me own for transfer! Aww well!!! xxx :wacko:

Cvaeh- I wouldnt worry hunni i think that pellet will be well absorbed by then! I had to do mine in Sefton Park last nite!!! Mortified!!! hahaha :haha: Went to watch the Lantern Parade and realised just in time that it was time so me and OH had to hide behind a tree whilst i put it wher it should go!! hahaha!!!! xxx

Hi to Laura, Del, Jane, Susie, Melbram, Foxy, Bugs and anyone i have forgotten!!

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Afternoon ladies, Ive spent the past 20 minutes trying to catch up with the thread as it manic on here now. Im glad things are progressing so much for everyone. 

Well my names Natalie, prefer Nat and im 27, 3 days over due but possibly in the starts of labour now. Been showing signs for the past 3 days since my due date so im hoping ill have some more news in the next couple of days. 
I cant believe how quick the last 9 months has gone and really hope my success story helps everyone else keep positive. I know i reached some lows thru out treatment. 

Africa hope u get ur bfp, Laura goodluck at ur 20 week scan. everyone else good luck and keep thinking positive. hopefully next time i post i will be to announce my new arrival  xxxxx


----------



## lanny23

good luck nici hope all goes well with transfer xxx

QUOTE=nicijones;13693304]Hi ladies HAPPY HALLOWEEN :witch:
s
Thanks everyone for all your lovely lovely kind words and for thinking of me!!! :cloud9:
I am gettin quite nervous now and want my embie back where it belongs!! I am worried about what they will tell me at the hosp as regards to grading and am hoping the transfer will be smooth and it goes right where it should be.

I have also been having slight cramps and hoping that its just due to egg collection and nothing else!?!?!?! 
Roll on 3pm!!!!

Sarah-Any news hunni?? have been thinking of you all morning!! xxx :flower:

Babies-good luck for Wednesday hunni!! Its a breeze honestly!! My OH told his work everything and they are really good and let him have time off when he needs it. Apart from today!!! He has a really important meeting to go to and cant get out of it so am on me own for transfer! Aww well!!! xxx :wacko:

Cvaeh- I wouldnt worry hunni i think that pellet will be well absorbed by then! I had to do mine in Sefton Park last nite!!! Mortified!!! hahaha :haha: Went to watch the Lantern Parade and realised just in time that it was time so me and OH had to hide behind a tree whilst i put it wher it should go!! hahaha!!!! xxx

Hi to Laura, Del, Jane, Susie, Melbram, Foxy, Bugs and anyone i have forgotten!!

Lots of love
xxxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## africaqueen

:bfn::shrug: I will test again up till OTD now and pray we have a late implanter but highly doubtful at this stage. Sorry no personals. I am worn out today with emotions xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

africaqueen said:


> :bfn::shrug: I will test again up till OTD now and pray we have a late implanter but highly doubtful at this stage. Sorry no personals. I am worn out today with emotions xxx[/QUOD
> 
> Dont be disheartened yet, they give u a test date for a reason, i know its hard but its best to wait until the date they give u. fingers crossed u get ur bfp in a few days hun. thinking of u xxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Awww Sarah hun I'm so sorry it wasn't better news today :hugs: I know there is not a lot I can say to make it better but foxey is right about the OTD, it does depend on timing of implantation and how fast your hcg rises. Someone in my work got 5 bfn's after her Af was due before she got a bfp. Try and keep strong, it's not over till it's over. Lots of love xxx


----------



## susiesue

cvaeh said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> sarah- i have been thinking of you all morning. how did the test go?
> 
> i've woke up this morning and did my bum pellet and about an hour later i had a really dodge stomach. i just had to go. i am worried i will have absorbed the pellet even though they say thirty mins. i think it's either a bug or reaction to pellet. has anyone else experienced this when on the cyclogest?
> 
> xxxc

Yeah my tummy was really off, the side effects are horrible. I had what you are describing. If you do them up the bum they are absorbed quick so try not to worry x


----------



## nicijones

Sarah - :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:

Afm- I am now PUPO with a lovely 8 cell embie!!!! :cloud9: Feel very surreal at the moment and just gonna rest rest rest!!! 

Hi to all the ladies!!

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Melbram

Africa: sorry to hear that - i will keep everything crossed that you get your BFP in the comming days :hug::dust:


Congrats Nici :happydance:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

sarah - So sorry to hear it wasn't good news for you today. But you are three days early and a lot can change in that time. Try to keep positive and focus on testing OTD.

Nic - Thats fantastic news. Sounds like you have a nice strong embie on board.

I am really annoyed with myself. I think I've stopped my embie implanting. I was lying down and got up really quickly to answer the phone and I felt a stretch low down and on the side. has anyone else had this or heard of anyone that has stopped implantation or done damage???


----------



## Del xx

Africa,I'm keeping my fingers crossed 4 u hun,there's still hope xx

Nici,congrats hun,good luck with your 2ww xx

Cvaeh,how r things with u today? I'm hoping to start treatment again in june/July,lots if tests to be done first. Xx 

Foxey,not long 4 u now! Exiting! Xx

Hi to the rest of the gang,hope ur all well x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Sarah - be strong and wait until OTD.

Nici that is great news, put ur feet up and let the little one snuggle up.


----------



## babies7777

Sarah tons of :hugs: i have heard so many stories of a stark negative turning into a positive in a day or so. Everything crossed for uuu. :hugs:

Nici thats such great news, Tons of embie dust :dust::dust::dust:

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls x

Nici- Congrats on being pupo and welcome to the madness that is the 2ww! x

Cvaeh- your embie will be fine! The human race would never of got as far as it has if sudden movement can stop a embie attaching ;-) x

Well i wiped earlier and got a tiny bit of brown blood but nothing now. Having mild cramps again and feel bit sick so af must be lurking as 11dp2dt is too late for implantation isnt it? Im off to bed soon as i am exhausted with all the anxious waiting and dh is doing my head in asking every hr if iv had pain or bleeding as he is in work! lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

i tested again and got a bfn clear as anything and then i went the toilet and af had started :-( :-( bit of brown blood and a few little clots so dh and i are devastated and have been crying together all morning. I know it would of been very lucky to get pregnant 1st cycle but i prayed with all my heart that we would be blessed as we longed for some joy after all the heartbreak. I am utterly heartbroken today xxx


----------



## loopylew2

That really does suck AQ... I think what you have done is send your mum a little someone to keep her company... that is not meant to be trite but meant with all my heart... Try and smile through the tears because you'll know they are not ALONE... look after yourself and take time to grieve.... many hugs and kisses to you and your DH...

louisa


----------



## cvaeh

So sorry to hear that sarah. sending you lots of hugs x x x x


----------



## jan27piglet

cvaeh said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> sarah- i have been thinking of you all morning. how did the test go?
> 
> i've woke up this morning and did my bum pellet and about an hour later i had a really dodge stomach. i just had to go. i am worried i will have absorbed the pellet even though they say thirty mins. i think it's either a bug or reaction to pellet. has anyone else experienced this when on the cyclogest?
> 
> xxxc

Hi cvaeh i had this on Sunday really bad, its gotta be the cyclogest! i used to do both rectually but now do one of each and haven't had it since! hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Sending u lots of hugs sarah :hugs:


----------



## susiesue

So sorry Sarah, sending you love and big hugs xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## majka

*africaqueen* sending you love and big hugs xx 
I did my test yesterday and repeated again today and got a bfn. 
I called to clinic to arrange a meeting. Just now i want know if I will be need to pay for second treatment or it will be for nhs.


----------



## Jane22

Africa Queen - am really sorry to hear your awful news. How are you feeling now? Have you spoken to HC? What was their advice?

Nici and Cvaeh - hope you're bearing up with the wait!

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hugs Sarah, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Denisia

Don't give up Africa Queen!!!!! 
It is my first message here, I was reading this forum throughout all my IVF cycle. 
I am 34, DH 37, TTC for 4 years. We had our EC on the same day as Africa. They collected 9 eggs, 4 fertilised, 2 didn't develop well, so on Friday 21st October they transfered 2 lovely embryos (12 and 7 cells). Last Friday I started to bleed. :cry: Few spots - dark brown with some clots. Since Saturday evening I started to bleed clear bright red (read in the Internet that It's not good at all) but it does not look like my period. I am still bleeding s little bit now, no change. I did tests on Sunday and Monday - negative. Saturday was a terrible day, I was crying :cry: without any stop. My DH was so suportive and said to me don't give up. I am bleeding for the fourth day but we still have a little hope. WE STILL BELIEVE!!!! MY OTD - 3 November. Didn't make a test today, will try tomorrow. I can understand that it is hard but don't give up Africa!!!!!


----------



## BabydustxXx

Welcome Denisia :)

I have just read that implantation be anything between day 5 and 12, it takes HCG hormone a couple of days to show up and that is why they say to test on day 14.

I really hope that is the case for the both of you. :)


----------



## foxeydevil2

sarah im so sorry hun. x


----------



## africaqueen

Denisia- Welcome and i am sorry u are having a rough time too and wish u all the best for OTD. I do prayer for a miracle from all this myself but my pma is rock bottom at the moment x

Babydust- would that be 10-12 days AFTER transfer or after egg collection? i pray we still have our miracle coming but it would take a complete miracle now... x

Hi to everyone else. Well this morning i had some brown blood and 2 tiny clots and then a few hrs later more brown(sorry tmi) stringy stuff on tissue and now when iv been the loo its completely clear... i am not going to kid myself tho as i am 12dp2dt today so 14dpo and im pretty sure the bleeding aside that the test would of shown some sort of positive by now if we had been blessed? i am very sad today and so is dh so i would give anything for a miracle xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is AFTER transfer day, you could be implanting now. Just hang in there hun, dont stress yourself out because if it is implanting then the little one needs you to be strong :bodyb:


----------



## africaqueen

I truly pray so Yasmeen. I will keep some hope intill OTD. Thanks for the pma xxx


----------



## Del xx

Africa,thinking of u hun. I know how u are feeling and what u r going through. sending u a big hug Xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah dnt give up just yet hunny!!!! it can still be a bfp just wait until otd!!! im still praying 4 u hunny xxx FX +++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Laura. Cramps are getting stronger so not too hopeful but i am praying im wrong and we get our miracle xxx


----------



## lozmo

Hiya Sarah 

Desperately gutted for you, I kept checking to see if you were successful or not willing you on. Take care of yourself, to grieve.

A lady I know who was unsuccessful on her first cycle told me that they better understand why IVF/ICSI didnt work first time, which will help for next time. 

I know it's really early for you to think about but if this is indeed AF and you try again and do a FET will you insist again on two embryos? I remember you wanting two but it all depends doesn't it. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Hugs Sarah, i have everything crossed for u.

Lots of luck Jasmeen with your base line scan.

Afm, injection appointment today and first one tomorrow, its finally starting :happydance:

Hugs to all. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Lozmo- We only had the 1 embryo that was transferred so no FET for us. Have to go through whole cycle again :-( we would of insisted on 2 embies being transferred but as we had only 1 we didnt get a choice sadly. I am praying that if this is definitely over that we can get more eggs and embies next time so we have more chance of succsess x

Babies- Good luck at your injection appt today and yay for starting tomorrow! are u going to be doing the jabs yourself? x

AFM- Well the cramps have stopped, there is nothing on the tissue when i wipe but still got a very clear BFN this morning and OTD is tomorrow so not holding much hope but still a tiny bit i guess. This whole thing is mental torture and to know i have to endure it all over again is a depressing thought :-( xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u!!! i think i will be doing them myself but as dh is coming to the appointment i have a safety net incase i chicken out and want him to do them haha.
Will just be glad to get started, did you get many side effects during the down reg?





africaqueen said:


> Lozmo- We only had the 1 embryo that was transferred so no FET for us. Have to go through whole cycle again :-( we would of insisted on 2 embies being transferred but as we had only 1 we didnt get a choice sadly. I am praying that if this is definitely over that we can get more eggs and embies next time so we have more chance of succsess x
> 
> Babies- Good luck at your injection appt today and yay for starting tomorrow! are u going to be doing the jabs yourself? x
> 
> AFM- Well the cramps have stopped, there is nothing on the tissue when i wipe but still got a very clear BFN this morning and OTD is tomorrow so not holding much hope but still a tiny bit i guess. This whole thing is mental torture and to know i have to endure it all over again is a depressing thought :-( xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good plan! 
I actually got very few side effects during dr. I had the odd hot flush and mild headaches from time to time but main thing was feeling exhausted. xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi. 
i didn't get many symptoms from down regulating. i got the off hot flush like sarah said but nothing else.

this two week wait is driving me mad. i feel like i'm living my life in a little box. one minute i think yes its worked, the next i think as if it would happen to us. the only symptoms i've had could be down to the Progesterone. i've been exhausted but had that since et. i've had the odd twinge and kind of fluttering in my womb area (not sure whether it was wind as i've been so gassy). i've had a bit of a dodgy stomach twice and i'm do hungry all the time. my boobs have been sore on the sides for the last fee days. i feel a mess really but it would all be worth it if i got a bfp. 

yasmeen - hope you baseline scan went okay.

africa - i still have hope for you and sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## lanny23

hiya babies how did your injection appointment go? did the nurse inject your first one? only nine days til i can finally get started. finally told work today about our journey so i feel a wait has been lifted just hope they are understanding with it all. how does your work react to the time.you need to take for appointments. Im a teaching assistant in a secondary school and were not allowed to hook time off so will have to see how it goes. anyway hope you are well

africa-im so truly sorry for you can't.offer any advice at all i just hope you've got a lovely support network to help you thinking of you xxx

QUOTE=babies7777;13731186]Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Hugs Sarah, i have everything crossed for u.

Lots of luck Jasmeen with your base line scan.

Afm, injection appointment today and first one tomorrow, its finally starting :happydance:

Hugs to all. :hugs:[/QUOTE]


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, baseline scan was fine and started my menopur today. There is so much faffing with the menopur. Got another scan next tuesday and then another one on friday. Egg collection will be wc 14th. I cant believe its all systems go.

How was your drugs appointment babies? Hope it went well


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, baseline scan was fine and started my menopur today. There is so much faffing with the menopur. Got another scan next tuesday and then another one on friday. Egg collection will be wc 14th. I cant believe its all systems go.

How was your drugs appointment babies? Hope it went well


----------



## Denisia

Hi Everyone. I am absolutely confused. This morning I did a test &#8211; Positive!!!!! First time in my life I had two lines!!!! It was the best day ever for us, after work I did a test again (silly me) &#8211; Negative. The positive test was with a test kit that can detect up to 4 days before a due period, and the second test only on or after the day. I hope that is the reason for the difference, but I am absolutely confused and hoping that first test was right.


----------



## babies7777

It went really well thanks, she showed me how to draw it up and how to inject but didnt actually do it as my first one isnt due till tomorrow. I feel much better about doing it now though. She also said at the baseline scan they will show me how to do the menopur so its not info overload all at once. They give you a booklet to keep which has all your dates for appointments etc and gives you more info on each stage which is really useful. We are just trying to figure out the best times to do the injections so it doesnt cause a problem. I said to dh its kinda like having a baby already planning your time to its schedule etc haha.
I dont have a problem but my dh has recently started a new job and we were worried about him booking time off but so far they have been ok. They dont know the reason just that he is attending appointments with me. I hope your work are understanding, it makes all the difference when you don't have to worry about it.
I will let you know how the first injection goes, i am bit nervous but think once the first one is done it will become routine.

:flower:



lanny23 said:


> hiya babies how did your injection appointment go? did the nurse inject your first one? only nine days til i can finally get started. finally told work today about our journey so i feel a wait has been lifted just hope they are understanding with it all. how does your work react to the time.you need to take for appointments. Im a teaching assistant in a secondary school and were not allowed to hook time off so will have to see how it goes. anyway hope you are well
> 
> africa-im so truly sorry for you can't.offer any advice at all i just hope you've got a lovely support network to help you thinking of you xxx
> 
> QUOTE=babies7777;13731186]Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> Hugs Sarah, i have everything crossed for u.
> 
> Lots of luck Jasmeen with your base line scan.
> 
> Afm, injection appointment today and first one tomorrow, its finally starting :happydance:
> 
> Hugs to all. :hugs:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## babies7777

Hi Jasmeen, it went really well thanks. Dh was able to come with me so we both know how to do the injections. So glad your baseline scan went well and wont be long now till your egg collection, so exciting!! 

:flower:



BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies, baseline scan was fine and started my menopur today. There is so much faffing with the menopur. Got another scan next tuesday and then another one on friday. Egg collection will be wc 14th. I cant believe its all systems go.
> 
> How was your drugs appointment babies? Hope it went well


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Glad appt went well x

Danisia- Congrats on BFP! x

Babydust- Glad u have started stimms! all systems go now x

AFM- AF has arrived full force:cry: dh and i am just so upset. We needed this miracle so much after what we have endured so far but it was not meant to be. I will call the HC in the morning and let them know and then wait for FU appt. This journey is horrible and i wish all of u the very best. I will be away from the boards for a few days as i am too upset at the moment xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi Denisia - it's sounds like a bfp to me!! When is your OTD? It's very unusual to get a false positive. Your bfn would prob be due to you using diluted urine, if you are before your OTD a bfp would only show up on your first morning urine. Fingers crossed it's good news for you :baby:

Yasmeen - great news you have started stimms, praying for lots of lovely follies for you :flower:

Isabella - exciting that you are starting soon, here's hoping for Xmas bfp present :) 

Ellen - hang on in there!!! 2ww is the hardest thing. When is your OTD? My boobs stopped hurting 1 week after et, then started to twinge again about 4 days before OTD. fingers crossed x 

Nici - how's you and your 2ww???

Del - hi there and glad you doing ok. Am 13 weeks today, still have to pinch myself and am so worried all the time. You will get your miracle I am sure xx

Sarah - Sending you massive hugs and thinking about you :hugs:

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok xx


----------



## africaqueen

susiesue said:


> Hi Denisia - it's sounds like a bfp to me!! When is your OTD? It's very unusual to get a false positive. Your bfn would prob be due to you using diluted urine, if you are before your OTD a bfp would only show up on your first morning urine. Fingers crossed it's good news for you :baby:
> 
> Yasmeen - great news you have started stimms, praying for lots of lovely follies for you :flower:
> 
> Isabella - exciting that you are starting soon, here's hoping for Xmas bfp present :)
> 
> Ellen - hang on in there!!! 2ww is the hardest thing. When is your OTD? My boobs stopped hurting 1 week after et, then started to twinge again about 4 days before OTD. fingers crossed x
> 
> Nici - how's you and your 2ww???
> 
> Del - hi there and glad you doing ok. Am 13 weeks today, still have to pinch myself and am so worried all the time. You will get your miracle I am sure xx
> 
> Sarah - Sending you massive hugs and thinking about you :hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok xx

Glad you are ok, As for me... see above post:cry: xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Babies- Glad appt went well x
> 
> Danisia- Congrats on BFP! x
> 
> Babydust- Glad u have started stimms! all systems go now x
> 
> AFM- AF has arrived full force:cry: dh and i am just so upset. We needed this miracle so much after what we have endured so far but it was not meant to be. I will call the HC in the morning and let them know and then wait for FU appt. This journey is horrible and i wish all of u the very best. I will be away from the boards for a few days as i am too upset at the moment xxx



thinking of u hunny! sending big hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## babies7777

So so sorry, tons of :hugs: xx



africaqueen said:


> Babies- Glad appt went well x
> 
> Danisia- Congrats on BFP! x
> 
> Babydust- Glad u have started stimms! all systems go now x
> 
> AFM- AF has arrived full force:cry: dh and i am just so upset. We needed this miracle so much after what we have endured so far but it was not meant to be. I will call the HC in the morning and let them know and then wait for FU appt. This journey is horrible and i wish all of u the very best. I will be away from the boards for a few days as i am too upset at the moment xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hello ladies, just a quick one to say my son was born at 01.18 this morning, Riley came quite quickly for a first baby. he weighed 7'8 and were now at home. been up 36 hours and still awake on pure adrenaline. good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Denisia

susiesue said:


> Hi Denisia - it's sounds like a bfp to me!! When is your OTD? It's very unusual to get a false positive. Your bfn would prob be due to you using diluted urine, if you are before your OTD a bfp would only show up on your first morning urine. Fingers crossed it's good news for you :baby:

My OTD is Thursday (tomorrow). But if the test is negative tomorrow I will test again on Friday!
x


----------



## babies7777

Huge congrats!!!! Cant wait to see pic of your little angel.

:flower:






foxeydevil2 said:


> hello ladies, just a quick one to say my son was born at 01.18 this morning, Riley came quite quickly for a first baby. he weighed 7'8 and were now at home. been up 36 hours and still awake on pure adrenaline. good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Del xx

foxeydevil2 said:


> hello ladies, just a quick one to say my son was born at 01.18 this morning, Riley came quite quickly for a first baby. he weighed 7'8 and were now at home. been up 36 hours and still awake on pure adrenaline. good luck ladies xxx

Awwwww fab news foxey! Congrats! Hope ur well xxx


----------



## Del xx

So sorry Africa xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Congratulations foxy that is great news. Hope labour was not too painful :)


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Babies- Glad appt went well x
> 
> Danisia- Congrats on BFP! x
> 
> Babydust- Glad u have started stimms! all systems go now x
> 
> AFM- AF has arrived full force:cry: dh and i am just so upset. We needed this miracle so much after what we have endured so far but it was not meant to be. I will call the HC in the morning and let them know and then wait for FU appt. This journey is horrible and i wish all of u the very best. I will be away from the boards for a few days as i am too upset at the moment xxx


Oh no really sorry to hear that Africa :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Congratulations foxey! great news x x

i've had a bad night and am not very hopeful this morning. before i went to bed last nite i wiped and had pink discharge in exactly the same way as my period starts. i am 8 days past a two day transfer so think its to late for implantation. the symptoms i was getting from progesterone have also stopped. i know its not a period yet so won't give up buy can'y help feeling it is game over for us xx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> hello ladies, just a quick one to say my son was born at 01.18 this morning, Riley came quite quickly for a first baby. he weighed 7'8 and were now at home. been up 36 hours and still awake on pure adrenaline. good luck ladies xxx


Awwww congrats hunny! hope u had a ok labour hehe! Riley is a lovely name hun, well done!!!!!!!! xxx:happydance:


----------



## susiesue

cvaeh said:


> Congratulations foxey! great news x x
> 
> i've had a bad night and am not very hopeful this morning. before i went to bed last nite i wiped and had pink discharge in exactly the same way as my period starts. i am 8 days past a two day transfer so think its to late for implantation. the symptoms i was getting from progesterone have also stopped. i know its not a period yet so won't give up buy can'y help feeling it is game over for us xx

I had brown discharge day 7 and 8 past 3dt, and I lost symptoms at the same time so it's not a bad sign. I was convinced Af was coming! The spotting comes after implantation so it's not too late x


----------



## susiesue

Congratulations Foxey, that's great news :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Thanks. it was a bit more than spotting when i got up. it was definite red. i phoned the hospital and they just said it was common and we wouldn't know unless it turned got a flow but i know its my period now x x


----------



## babies7777

Im so sorry Ellen, tons of :hugs:



cvaeh said:


> Thanks. it was a bit more than spotting when i got up. it was definite red. i phoned the hospital and they just said it was common and we wouldn't know unless it turned got a flow but i know its my period now x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

africa just read ur post, so sorry hun. x


----------



## foxeydevil2

thanks ladies, labour was quite quick for me for a first birth. contractions started at 16.20 tuesday night, i went into hospital 23.00 and he came at 01.18 wednesday morning. it was a smooth delivery and the midwives were suprised to how quick i gave birth. 

I really hope and pray u all get to experience it at some point soon. its a miracle and i know how lucky i am. i dont think people appreciate what some of us have to go thru to get pregnant and i know how extremely lucky i am for it to have worked. If i dont get back on here for a while its coz im being kept busy now, ill try and keep checking in, but good luck to everyone, youll all get your bundles of joy one day. lots of love xxxx


----------



## Jane22

Congratulations Foxey. That's lovely news!
I've just had my 7 week 2 day scan and there's definitely a baby in there! Hooray! It is 12.5mm at the moment! Aww. Heard heartbeat too.
Wow!

Hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## laura25

foxeydevil2 said:


> thanks ladies, labour was quite quick for me for a first birth. contractions started at 16.20 tuesday night, i went into hospital 23.00 and he came at 01.18 wednesday morning. it was a smooth delivery and the midwives were suprised to how quick i gave birth.
> 
> I really hope and pray u all get to experience it at some point soon. its a miracle and i know how lucky i am. i dont think people appreciate what some of us have to go thru to get pregnant and i know how extremely lucky i am for it to have worked. If i dont get back on here for a while its coz im being kept busy now, ill try and keep checking in, but good luck to everyone, youll all get your bundles of joy one day. lots of love xxxx



Awwww brilliant news hunny! enjoy being a mummy!!!!! xxx :baby:


----------



## laura25

Jane22 said:


> Congratulations Foxey. That's lovely news!
> I've just had my 7 week 2 day scan and there's definitely a baby in there! Hooray! It is 12.5mm at the moment! Aww. Heard heartbeat too.
> Wow!
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok xx

awww its amazing hearing the heartbeat for the first time isnt it!!!! i cried my eyes out haha xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies!!!!!

Well i am now 4 days past a 3dt (if i count the day of transfer) and feel like i am awaiting a trial and am gonna be hung at the end of it!!!! :haha:
Seriously tho this is horrible!!! I am trying sooooooooooo hard to be positive and optimistic and hopeful, all of them things that you shud be but am constantly feeling like it hasnt worked and today have been gettin that feeling like my period is gonna start!!!lil twinges and that awful heavy feeling! horrible horrible horrible!!!!!
My OTD is 13th November and i wish that was now!!!!!!! :brat: 
I am also feeling like i am doing to much and that makes me feel guilty!!!! I havent exactly had bedrest just took it very very easy until today where i was back to work full steam until i had to tell myself that i had a potential embaby inside me and to take it easy!!!! Oh Dear!!!! :wacko:

How are you ladies???

Sarah- i am so so so so sorry luvly and i know that there are no words that can be of much comfort to you right now, just know that we are all here for you and thinking of you!! xxx :hugs:

Cvaeh- Keep that PMA going hunni as it aint over yet!!!! Got EVERYTHING crossed for you!!! xxx

Jane- That is FANTASTIC!!!! awwwww i cant wait for that!! It must be the most special thing in the world for a mothers ears too hear!! xxx

Foxey- CONGRATS!!!! hope we all have smooth labours like yours!!! Riley is a gorgeous name! xxx :cloud9:

Denisa- Oooooooh how exciting!!!!! Congrats on your lovely BFP!! xxx

Babies- Have you done your first injection yet??? It goes so quick!! I kinda miss doing mine!!! xxx

Hi to everyone else!!!

Lots of Love

xxxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Nici

Done my first injection!! it actually hurt a bit more than i thought but guess its just coz it was the first time. I got a white bump and the area went pretty red but its starting to fade now. Its all worth it though. Im just counting down the days till baseline scan and hopefully can start on the menopur then too.

Tons of luck with your embie, lots of sticky embie dust for u :dust::dust::dust:



nicijones said:


> Hi ladies!!!!!
> 
> Well i am now 4 days past a 3dt (if i count the day of transfer) and feel like i am awaiting a trial and am gonna be hung at the end of it!!!! :haha:
> Seriously tho this is horrible!!! I am trying sooooooooooo hard to be positive and optimistic and hopeful, all of them things that you shud be but am constantly feeling like it hasnt worked and today have been gettin that feeling like my period is gonna start!!!lil twinges and that awful heavy feeling! horrible horrible horrible!!!!!
> My OTD is 13th November and i wish that was now!!!!!!! :brat:
> I am also feeling like i am doing to much and that makes me feel guilty!!!! I havent exactly had bedrest just took it very very easy until today where i was back to work full steam until i had to tell myself that i had a potential embaby inside me and to take it easy!!!! Oh Dear!!!! :wacko:
> 
> How are you ladies???
> 
> Sarah- i am so so so so sorry luvly and i know that there are no words that can be of much comfort to you right now, just know that we are all here for you and thinking of you!! xxx :hugs:
> 
> Cvaeh- Keep that PMA going hunni as it aint over yet!!!! Got EVERYTHING crossed for you!!! xxx
> 
> Jane- That is FANTASTIC!!!! awwwww i cant wait for that!! It must be the most special thing in the world for a mothers ears too hear!! xxx
> 
> Foxey- CONGRATS!!!! hope we all have smooth labours like yours!!! Riley is a gorgeous name! xxx :cloud9:
> 
> Denisa- Oooooooh how exciting!!!!! Congrats on your lovely BFP!! xxx
> 
> Babies- Have you done your first injection yet??? It goes so quick!! I kinda miss doing mine!!! xxx
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!!
> 
> Lots of Love
> 
> xxxx


----------



## laura25

babies7777 said:


> Hi Nici
> 
> Done my first injection!! it actually hurt a bit more than i thought but guess its just coz it was the first time. I got a white bump and the area went pretty red but its starting to fade now. Its all worth it though. Im just counting down the days till baseline scan and hopefully can start on the menopur then too.
> 
> Tons of luck with your embie, lots of sticky embie dust for u :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> nicijones said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!!!
> 
> Well i am now 4 days past a 3dt (if i count the day of transfer) and feel like i am awaiting a trial and am gonna be hung at the end of it!!!! :haha:
> Seriously tho this is horrible!!! I am trying sooooooooooo hard to be positive and optimistic and hopeful, all of them things that you shud be but am constantly feeling like it hasnt worked and today have been gettin that feeling like my period is gonna start!!!lil twinges and that awful heavy feeling! horrible horrible horrible!!!!!
> My OTD is 13th November and i wish that was now!!!!!!! :brat:
> I am also feeling like i am doing to much and that makes me feel guilty!!!! I havent exactly had bedrest just took it very very easy until today where i was back to work full steam until i had to tell myself that i had a potential embaby inside me and to take it easy!!!! Oh Dear!!!! :wacko:
> 
> How are you ladies???
> 
> Sarah- i am so so so so sorry luvly and i know that there are no words that can be of much comfort to you right now, just know that we are all here for you and thinking of you!! xxx :hugs:
> 
> Cvaeh- Keep that PMA going hunni as it aint over yet!!!! Got EVERYTHING crossed for you!!! xxx
> 
> Jane- That is FANTASTIC!!!! awwwww i cant wait for that!! It must be the most special thing in the world for a mothers ears too hear!! xxx
> 
> Foxey- CONGRATS!!!! hope we all have smooth labours like yours!!! Riley is a gorgeous name! xxx :cloud9:
> 
> Denisa- Oooooooh how exciting!!!!! Congrats on your lovely BFP!! xxx
> 
> Babies- Have you done your first injection yet??? It goes so quick!! I kinda miss doing mine!!! xxx
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!!
> 
> Lots of Love
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...



congrats on first injection! :happydance: now the fun begins hehe xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Jane that must be an amazing feeling hearing the heart beat of ur little one.

Babies glad your first injection went well. Dont worry about the redness and swelling. I got that too but as long as it fades away you will be fine.

Afm did my first menopur at home today. It was horrible, i was so worried about the mixing and making sure i got all the liquid that i forgot to check the syringe for air bubbles. I also ended uo bleeding and i think some of the liquid came out with the 
blood. The same happened with the buserelin, for some reason i bled today and some of it came out with the blood. I just hope it is ok and i have got everything i need.


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> Jane that must be an amazing feeling hearing the heart beat of ur little one.
> 
> Babies glad your first injection went well. Dont worry about the redness and swelling. I got that too but as long as it fades away you will be fine.
> 
> Afm did my first menopur at home today. It was horrible, i was so worried about the mixing and making sure i got all the liquid that i forgot to check the syringe for air bubbles. I also ended uo bleeding and i think some of the liquid came out with the
> blood. The same happened with the buserelin, for some reason i bled today and some of it came out with the blood. I just hope it is ok and i have got everything i need.


dnt worry hun bout the leakage it happened to me plenty of times and i rang the HC and they said nothing to worry bout aslong as the majority of it goes in then its ok!! dnt worry hun i know the menopur are awful filling and emptying all them vials!! i used to cry and everything doing them haha! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to say congrats to Foxey and thanks for support ladies.
Cvaeh- I hope its not af hun x
Babies- well done on 1st needle x
Nici-it is a nightmare but hang in there x
Jane- I am glad your scan went well x
babydust- i am sure all will be fine with the menopur x
Hi to melbram, laura and everyone else x

AFM- I have cried all day but have accepted that sadly our lil embie was not meant for this life so called HC to tell them and we are just waiting for FU appt sometime. 
I wont be around here much but will pop on to see how u are all doing xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

i've had an awful 24 Hrs. the bleeding has got progressively heavier. my little embryo didn't even have chance to implant before my lining was shed. the bleeding started 9 days past egg collection. i still had a week till testing. should the progesterone not have stopped this? one day all symptoms of pessaries disappeared and then period came! we are gutted it didn't seem to have a chance. when i spoke to hc yesterday they said carry on with Pessaries but it seems to be prolonging the agony! 

bugs- i know you have moved clinics and now we will be paying we are considering it. we are going to go for our follow up appointment to see if they are willing to do anything different. if not we may try care manchester. how did you go about this? how have they been? 

i know we will move on from this but at the moment it feels like one long nightmare that we can't wake up from. with getting one embryo to fertilize we feel there is a major underlying problem and feel my chance has been wrecked x x


----------



## bugs

I'm so sorry Cvaeh, I know it's hard I started bleeding 4 days before OTD on both cycles you feel robbed that you don't even get to test. That point is Sunday for me so I'm dreading it.

If you are paying for your nxt cycle my biggest advice is don't go the womens they totally messed up my 2nd cycle and wasted £4500, They give me the usual shit that they learnt so much from the 1st cycle so what did they do lower my dose so I ended up in exactly the same position loads of shitty eggs that could not be used. I didn't even ring them to tell them the test was negative and I'm still waiting for a follow up call !!!

At my new clinic I down regged for over 6 weeks coz they weren't happy that I was down regged properly they upped my dose to 4 vials of menopur (the womens lowered it to 2) and they kept me stimming for over 2 weeks to get the most and I got enough eggs for me and to share so my ICSI ended up costing less than £2000. 

If you look back over this thread considering the odds Of IVF working is around 40% there are not many BFP's. The percentages look good on the info they send you because they don't treat anyone over 39 so where as my Clinic might not have amazing statistics they treat women in their 50's so the success rates will be lower.

If you need to know anything else about Care in Manchester let me know, To everyone else going through treatment at the Women's I don't mean to worry or dishearten anyone as I know a girl who recently had twins through them but if you read back through this thread at what happened to me you would feel the same xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- I am so sorry that you have started bleeding. It is just so unfair! we got the same amount of eggs i think which was 2? we only got 1 embie too which worries me but i am sure next time around will be a better result. I have 9 friends who all had 2nd time success at the womens and also just in this thread alone we have Natp(both cycles worked altho sadly genetic issue with her babies) Foxey who just had her baby, Laura and Jane are both pregnant... so try and think of the positives altho i know so hard. Obviously if you are paying next time around you do what is best but i still have faith in the womens for my next cycle as i have proof all around me that they do have success a lot of the time x

Bugs- I am sooo hoping to see news of your BFP on Sunday! i will be popping in to check for your news and have everything crossed! x


----------



## bugs

Hi AQ Hope your coping ok, I know it's tough but you will find the strength to move on you've come through so much already. 

My OTD isn't till Wednesday but I haven't managed to get that far as I've started bleeding 4 days before which will be Sunday so I'm praying I get through the weekend. 

When you go for your follow up ask them lots of whats and whys I didn't ask enough questions xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Sarah - I ended up with five eggs but only one fertilized with ICSI. Like you I had one embie put back on day 2. It seemed like a pretty strong embie and don't even think it had chance to implant before I started my period. I have always thought I have had problems with my progesterone levels but no one seems to listen. I will certainly push the point at my follow up appointment. I don't think it will ever work unless I am given more progesterone. I haven't decided what I am going to do yet. I have a feeling that they will suggest donor eggs or sperm but we really don't want to go down that road yet. We are getting such poor fertilization even with ICSI so it suggests there is a problem somewhere. I have read that some ladies have changed their protocol/medication and got better fertilization rates. I phoned the women's yesterday and they said to carry on with the progesterone and test on Wednesday so I haven't got an appointment yet.

Bugs - When you changed clinics did they send all your notes over from Liverpool? Manchester is a bit of a trip for me, do they allow you to choose your appointments a bit more.

I just want to say that I really like my consultant at the Women's but just don't think you get to see the doctors enough. Most of the nurses are really caring and sensitive so if they are prepared to do something different I will try again with them. I have read a few times though a change of clinic has helped so many people because different methods are more suited to different people.


----------



## Denisia

It was false positive. BFN


----------



## africaqueen

Denisia said:


> It was false positive. BFN

Im sorry hun:hugs: xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,thank god It's the weekend!
Africa,hope u get your follow up soon xx 
Cvaeh,so sorry hun,it's so hard when it fails xx
Hi Bugs, hope u get to test day hun,good luck. Do u mind me asking if u had further test before u went ahead with this round? I've had two full cycles and one FET at LWH,all resulting in a fail,I never get to official test day,I bleed day 10/11. I produce lots of eggs,21 the first time and 16 the last time. Hoping to start again in june/July. 
Jane,fab news about the scan,bet u can't believe it!

Hope all u ladies that are in midd cycle are doing well and not suffering too many side affects! x
Hi to the rest of the gang xx


----------



## bugs

Bugs - When you changed clinics did they send all your notes over from Liverpool? Manchester is a bit of a trip for me, do they allow you to choose your appointments a bit more.


Hi Ceveah, We had to pay the Womens £25 for a copy of my notes and that didn't take long the hadest part was getting through to the nurses station to speak to someone to arrange it.

Because I did egg sharing I had to wait for lots of test results to come back so that took about 6 weeks but apart from that everything was pretty straight forward. I really cannot fault the clinic at all your appointments are always on time and you can choose when you go in but I think they do the majority of scans i the morning. We only had to go for our 1st appointment with the consultant and then the next appointment after that was my baseline scan, I did have to go 4 times just while I was stimming as they wanted to make sure I was ready.

What I liked about Care was that it is a consultant that does every procedure and they also scan you when putting back the embryo so they can put it in the optimal place. We also requested our embryo's were put in the embryo scope and they did at no extra cost. All these things give me more confidence in them which in turn made mefeel more positive in general and if God forbid this Cycle doesn't work I will definately be going back for round no 4. 

I think a change of clinic is definately an optin you should consider but have your follow up and see what they suggest xxxx


----------



## bugs

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies,thank god It's the weekend!
> Africa,hope u get your follow up soon xx
> Cvaeh,so sorry hun,it's so hard when it fails xx
> Hi Bugs, hope u get to test day hun,good luck. Do u mind me asking if u had further test before u went ahead with this round? I've had two full cycles and one FET at LWH,all resulting in a fail,I never get to official test day,I bleed day 10/11. I produce lots of eggs,21 the first time and 16 the last time. Hoping to start again in june/July.
> Jane,fab news about the scan,bet u can't believe it!
> 
> Hope all u ladies that are in midd cycle are doing well and not suffering too many side affects! x
> Hi to the rest of the gang xx

Thanks Del,

No I haven't had any further tests done as yet, Care didn't seem to think they were needed but if I bleed early again it is definately something we will need to look into xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Thanks bugs. I really hope it works 4 u. I think it's wonderful that u donated half your eggs.
I'm having the immune testing done along with other test before we go ahead,as we dont want to leave anything to chance. We are very limited as to how many attemps we have left as we are having to use frozen sperm that was stored berfore my partner was treated for cancer. I will look into treatment at manchester xxx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i've had an awful 24 Hrs. the bleeding has got progressively heavier. my little embryo didn't even have chance to implant before my lining was shed. the bleeding started 9 days past egg collection. i still had a week till testing. should the progesterone not have stopped this? one day all symptoms of pessaries disappeared and then period came! we are gutted it didn't seem to have a chance. when i spoke to hc yesterday they said carry on with Pessaries but it seems to be prolonging the agony!
> 
> bugs- i know you have moved clinics and now we will be paying we are considering it. we are going to go for our follow up appointment to see if they are willing to do anything different. if not we may try care manchester. how did you go about this? how have they been?
> 
> i know we will move on from this but at the moment it feels like one long nightmare that we can't wake up from. with getting one embryo to fertilize we feel there is a major underlying problem and feel my chance has been wrecked x x


awwww soo sorry 2 hear this hunny, sending u huge hugs!!!!!!! :hugs:
u will get ur lil mirackle hunny i just know it!!! big hugs and tonnes of babydust for ur nxt cycle hunny!! xxx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Cvaeh- I am so sorry that you have started bleeding. It is just so unfair! we got the same amount of eggs i think which was 2? we only got 1 embie too which worries me but i am sure next time around will be a better result. I have 9 friends who all had 2nd time success at the womens and also just in this thread alone we have Natp(both cycles worked altho sadly genetic issue with her babies) Foxey who just had her baby, Laura and Jane are both pregnant... so try and think of the positives altho i know so hard. Obviously if you are paying next time around you do what is best but i still have faith in the womens for my next cycle as i have proof all around me that they do have success a lot of the time x
> 
> Bugs- I am sooo hoping to see news of your BFP on Sunday! i will be popping in to check for your news and have everything crossed! x


Yeah hunny ur right it does work and it will work 4 u hunny, i just know it!!! u just have to believe that it will!! and has hard as it is stay positive like u said!!! im wishing u tonnes and tonnes of babydust for ur nxt cycle!!! u will get ur lil miracle hun! xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> I'm so sorry Cvaeh, I know it's hard I started bleeding 4 days before OTD on both cycles you feel robbed that you don't even get to test. That point is Sunday for me so I'm dreading it.
> 
> If you are paying for your nxt cycle my biggest advice is don't go the womens they totally messed up my 2nd cycle and wasted £4500, They give me the usual shit that they learnt so much from the 1st cycle so what did they do lower my dose so I ended up in exactly the same position loads of shitty eggs that could not be used. I didn't even ring them to tell them the test was negative and I'm still waiting for a follow up call !!!
> 
> At my new clinic I down regged for over 6 weeks coz they weren't happy that I was down regged properly they upped my dose to 4 vials of menopur (the womens lowered it to 2) and they kept me stimming for over 2 weeks to get the most and I got enough eggs for me and to share so my ICSI ended up costing less than £2000.
> 
> If you look back over this thread considering the odds Of IVF working is around 40% there are not many BFP's. The percentages look good on the info they send you because they don't treat anyone over 39 so where as my Clinic might not have amazing statistics they treat women in their 50's so the success rates will be lower.
> 
> If you need to know anything else about Care in Manchester let me know, To everyone else going through treatment at the Women's I don't mean to worry or dishearten anyone as I know a girl who recently had twins through them but if you read back through this thread at what happened to me you would feel the same xxxxx


hiya hunny, wishing u tonnes of babydust wiv ur cycle! hope u get ur BFP hunny!! +++++++++ xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

hya grls i have got my follow up appointment on wendsday and i dunno what to say to them i have mr gasvani anyone had hum xx



ttc 7 years
clomid for one year unsuccsesful
1st ivf one egg retrived but did not fertalize


----------



## bugs

Well ladies because I ws dreading tomorow so much I felt sick at the thought of it so I did what I swore I wouldn't do and POAS and yup you guessed it BFP.

14 days past trigger so do I get a teeny bit excited or still be cautious !!!!


----------



## Melbram

bugs said:


> Well ladies because I ws dreading tomorow so much I felt sick at the thought of it so I did what I swore I wouldn't do and POAS and yup you guessed it BFP.
> 
> 14 days past trigger so do I get a teeny bit excited or still be cautious !!!!


YEY Congratulations!! (I would get very excited)


----------



## Del xx

Awwww fantastic bugs,congrats xx It gives me hope!


----------



## bugs

I'm still being very cautious as I know anything can happen between now and Wednesday but it's just so exciting to see Pregnant for a change. I've been on a few forums and lot's of people get a positive at 9dp3dt so here's hoping xxxxx


----------



## Del xx

You have every right to be exited hun,just take it easy over the next days xx


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Bugs!! CONGRATS!! You are pregnant! i am so happy for you as we go back such a long way on this forum and i cant wait to hear all your pregnancy news!
Wishing u a happy and healthy 9mths xxx


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> I'm still being very cautious as I know anything can happen between now and Wednesday but it's just so exciting to see Pregnant for a change. I've been on a few forums and lot's of people get a positive at 9dp3dt so here's hoping xxxxx

YEY!!!!! soooooo happy 4 u hunny! just knew it wud work!!!! xxx:happydance:


----------



## bugs

Thanks girls, after being sick of hearing it maybe it is going to be a case of 3rd time lucky. 

I hope I didn't upset anyone with my post about LWH, this ivf just stresses me out and I think i just needed to vent. It wasn't the right clinic for me but here's hoping there's a lot more BFP's on this thread in the future xxxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

Jasmeen how is stimming going?

Bugs congrats on your bfp!

Lianne, not long till you start, how are you feeling?

Afm, third injection done, feeling ok so far, (touch wood) :haha: my belly bruises each time i inject but its so worth it. I have noticed that even when you draw up the liquid to the correct point, there always seems to be a little left in after you inject but the plunger is all the way down so im guessing it must be a bit that you cant get out? I cant anyway.

Hi to everyone else and tons of hugs :flower:


----------



## lanny23

hi babies how are the injections going? i can't wait now will feel like I've really started on Friday its nice to have you practically at the same point as me so i can ask about things. i hop the injections arrnt too painful did you manage to do them yourself? xxx

UOTE=babies7777;13800502]Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

Jasmeen how is stimming going?

Bugs congrats on your bfp!

Lianne, not long till you start, how are you feeling?

Afm, third injection done, feeling ok so far, (touch wood) :haha: my belly bruises each time i inject but its so worth it. I have noticed that even when you draw up the liquid to the correct point, there always seems to be a little left in after you inject but the plunger is all the way down so im guessing it must be a bit that you cant get out? I cant anywhere.

Hi to everyone else and tons of hugs :flower:[/QUOTE]


----------



## babies7777

Yay to starting on friday, and we can compare symptoms etc :happydance:
I have been doing the injections myself and dh assisting. I bruise really easily normally so thats happening but what i found to be really helpful is to put an ice cube on the area first as it helps with the bruising for me at least and also i dont find the needle hurts its when you push the medicine in its quite stingy so the ice stops that from hurting as much too. 
I feel normal so far haha which im really happy about, i was worried i was gonna turn into some hormonal bag but so far so good. Either way i would just say to myself its so worth it.

Hope friday comes fast!

:flower:




lanny23 said:


> hi babies how are the injections going? i can't wait now will feel like I've really started on Friday its nice to have you practically at the same point as me so i can ask about things. i hop the injections arrnt too painful did you manage to do them yourself? xxx
> 
> UOTE=babies7777;13800502]Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> Jasmeen how is stimming going?
> 
> Bugs congrats on your bfp!
> 
> Lianne, not long till you start, how are you feeling?
> 
> Afm, third injection done, feeling ok so far, (touch wood) :haha: my belly bruises each time i inject but its so worth it. I have noticed that even when you draw up the liquid to the correct point, there always seems to be a little left in after you inject but the plunger is all the way down so im guessing it must be a bit that you cant get out? I cant anywhere.
> 
> Hi to everyone else and tons of hugs :flower:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bugs

Well ladies we're not out of the woods yet, since last night a few times when I went the loo I'm getting like a brown discharge praying and hoping it's old blood and normally if I bleed I just bleed constant so I'm hoping that we still get a good outcome on Wednesday aaaggghhhh I hate this shit i would inject 4 times a day rather than do this 2ww it's the worst thing ever !!!!!


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope your all well. Had a really busy day yesterday with it being eid but got my feet up now and relaxing.

Bugs that is great news, take it easy and hopefully the brown discharge comes to nothing.

Babies stimming is going ok. I absolutely hate the mixing and ensuring i have got every single drop. I just realised that on the first day i was doing it at home i forgot to tap the liquid and half of it was stuck in the lid so i only injected half of the liquid. Hope that is ok. I also came out with a rash on my stomach yesterday but seems to have eased off today. Iv got my first follies scan tomorrow, eeek.


----------



## babies7777

Glad its going ok for you, they havent shown me how to do all the mixing yet, said will show me at the baseline scan but it sounds really fiddly. Do you get more than 1 follie scan? Fingers crossed it goes great for you!

:flower:



BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all well. Had a really busy day yesterday with it being eid but got my feet up now and relaxing.
> 
> Bugs that is great news, take it easy and hopefully the brown discharge comes to nothing.
> 
> Babies stimming is going ok. I absolutely hate the mixing and ensuring i have got every single drop. I just realised that on the first day i was doing it at home i forgot to tap the liquid and half of it was stuck in the lid so i only injected half of the liquid. Hope that is ok. I also came out with a rash on my stomach yesterday but seems to have eased off today. Iv got my first follies scan tomorrow, eeek.


----------



## BabydustxXx

babies7777 said:


> Glad its going ok for you, they havent shown me how to do all the mixing yet, said will show me at the baseline scan but it sounds really fiddly. Do you get more than 1 follie scan? Fingers crossed it goes great for you!

[/QUOTE]

They showed me how to do the mixing at my baseline scan too. They booked me in for my 1st scan 7 days after stimming and my next one is on friday. That said that will be my last one and will tell me when i can take my HCG. I should have my EC some during WC 14th :happydance:


----------



## lanny23

hiya Isabella thanks for the advice on injecting i bruise really easily too so will defo do the had thing, i am starting to get a little bit nervous now, Im bit confused bout it'll really, not sure how long i dr for is it the same for everyone or is it based on your cycle? when i start stimming the nurse said they would have to scan me a few times because of my pcos. will the jelly me at injections appointment when these appointments will be? it doesn't bother me but work are already on my case they're a nightmare. sorry to ask so many questions its just your just one step ahead of me so your the best to ask ha ha xxx thanks xxx

QUOTE=babies7777;13805709]Yay to starting on friday, and we can compare symptoms etc :happydance:
I have been doing the injections myself and dh assisting. I bruise really easily normally so thats happening but what i found to be really helpful is to put an ice cube on the area first as it helps with the bruising for me at least and also i dont find the needle hurts its when you push the medicine in its quite stingy so the ice stops that from hurting as much too. 
I feel normal so far haha which im really happy about, i was worried i was gonna turn into some hormonal bag but so far so good. Either way i would just say to myself its so worth it.

Hope friday comes fast!

:flower:




lanny23 said:


> hi babies how are the injections going? i can't wait now will feel like I've really started on Friday its nice to have you practically at the same point as me so i can ask about things. i hop the injections arrnt too painful did you manage to do them yourself? xxx
> 
> UOTE=babies7777;13800502]Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> Jasmeen how is stimming going?
> 
> Bugs congrats on your bfp!
> 
> Lianne, not long till you start, how are you feeling?
> 
> Afm, third injection done, feeling ok so far, (touch wood) :haha: my belly bruises each time i inject but its so worth it. I have noticed that even when you draw up the liquid to the correct point, there always seems to be a little left in after you inject but the plunger is all the way down so im guessing it must be a bit that you cant get out? I cant anywhere.
> 
> Hi to everyone else and tons of hugs :flower:

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## babies7777

Hi Lianne

I got nervous too just before, with down reg its for 3 weeks initally then you have your scan and they decide whether your ready for stimming or need more time on dr. The day you start down regging is different depending on your cycle. At your joint consultation they should have asked you what your average cycle length is and they then decide what day in the cycle you should start on. My cycles are around 25 days long so i started down reg on day 19. If your cycles are longer than mine they usually start you on day 23. 

Hope that helps, any questions im here if i can help. :flower:



lanny23 said:


> hiya Isabella thanks for the advice on injecting i bruise really easily too so will defo do the had thing, i am starting to get a little bit nervous now, Im bit confused bout it'll really, not sure how long i dr for is it the same for everyone or is it based on your cycle? when i start
> 
> QUOTE=babies7777;13805709]Yay to starting on friday, and we can compare symptoms etc :happydance:
> I have been doing the injections myself and dh assisting. I bruise really easily normally so thats happening but what i found to be really helpful is to put an ice cube on the area first as it helps with the bruising for me at least and also i dont find the needle hurts its when you push the medicine in its quite stingy so the ice stops that from hurting as much too.
> I feel normal so far haha which im really happy about, i was worried i was gonna turn into some hormonal bag but so far so good. Either way i would just say to myself its so worth it.
> 
> Hope friday comes fast!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> hi babies how are the injections going? i can't wait now will feel like I've really started on Friday its nice to have you practically at the same point as me so i can ask about things. i hop the injections arrnt too painful did you manage to do them yourself? xxx
> 
> UOTE=babies7777;13800502]Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> Jasmeen how is stimming going?
> 
> Bugs congrats on your bfp!
> 
> Lianne, not long till you start, how are you feeling?
> 
> Afm, third injection done, feeling ok so far, (touch wood) :haha: my belly bruises each time i inject but its so worth it. I have noticed that even when you draw up the liquid to the correct point, there always seems to be a little left in after you inject but the plunger is all the way down so im guessing it must be a bit that you cant get out? I cant anywhere.
> 
> Hi to everyone else and tons of hugs :flower:Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## babies7777

At the injection appointment they book your baseline scan and tell you the date. At that scan they should tell you the next date. I think its about 3 scans in total if everything goes according to plan. I hope work is understanding, if your having problems with them maybe go see your gp and see if they can help with the work situ.

No probs at all, ask away. :flower:


----------



## foxeydevil2

congrats bugs, bet ur well chuffed xxx


----------



## lanny23

Arr thank you so much Isabella that helps loads, Im starting dr on day 23 which is this Friday, work are just asking for dates and times and things but I've told them they'll have to wait until i know, how are you boring with your injections are you still in work or have you booked time off? xxx

QUOTE=babies7777;13830408]At the injection appointment they book your baseline scan and tell you the date. At that scan they should tell you the next date. I think its about 3 scans in total if everything goes according to plan. I hope work is understanding, if your having problems with them maybe go see your gp and see if they can help with the work situ.

No probs at all, ask away. :flower:[/QUOTE]


----------



## bugs

foxeydevil2 said:


> congrats bugs, bet ur well chuffed xxx

I just can't enjoy it yet, I'm still spotting so worried it will all go pear shaped but trying to stay positive xxxx


----------



## babies7777

I haven't have a prob with the appointments so far but as dh started his new job in oct it was worrying me how they would react with him having time off but at the end of the day its so important and has to come first. The injections are going ok so far, no major symptons yet, my belly is like a little map of injection sites :haha: I keep saying to myself each one is a step closer to our bfp :happydance: You should get your first scan date on fri then hopefully it wont be for another 3 weeks till you have to go again, not sure tho with you saying about the pcos whether that changes how many scans you have but sure they will let you know on fri either way. I have 15 more injections till my first scan, not that im counting :haha:

:flower:



lanny23 said:


> Arr thank you so much Isabella that helps loads, Im starting dr on day 23 which is this Friday, work are just asking for dates and times and things but I've told them they'll have to wait until i know, how are you boring with your injections are you still in work or have you booked time off? xxx
> 
> QUOTE=babies7777;13830408]At the injection appointment they book your baseline scan and tell you the date. At that scan they should tell you the next date. I think its about 3 scans in total if everything goes according to plan. I hope work is understanding, if your having problems with them maybe go see your gp and see if they can help with the work situ.
> 
> No probs at all, ask away. :flower:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## babies7777

Everything crossed for u

:flower:



bugs said:


> foxeydevil2 said:
> 
> 
> congrats bugs, bet ur well chuffed xxx
> 
> I just can't enjoy it yet, I'm still spotting so worried it will all go pear shaped but trying to stay positive xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Thinking of you and have everything crossed for a happy outcome xxx

Hi to everyone else. I am thinking of you all, im just not in a good place at the moment and im trying to give the IVF chat a break as it has consumed me for a long time xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hugs Sarah, I hope at your fua they work out a good plan for the next round and i soooooooo hope you get your bfp soon. Tons of :hugs:

Hi to Laura, susie, Jane, del, ellen hope you're all well.

Jasmeen, hope the scan went great for you.

Lianne, yay to friday :happydance:

Bugs, hope your little one is doing well.

Afm, having a few usual af symptons so maybe she wont be late after all. Sixth needle tonight, not feeling much different than i usually do around af time yet. Stocked up on the paracet incase its a painful one.


Melbram, hope you can get started asap.

Hugs to everyone else, and sorry if i forget anyone.

:flower:


----------



## babies7777

Nici, hows the tww going? did you eat the pineapple?

:flower:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies :wave:

Just got back from LWH and im still in shock.....

I have responded really well to the drugs and have 14 follies. :happydance: A couple are at 23 and 22mm, majority of them are between 15 and 18 and a few at 10-12.

They have booked me in for EC on friday with my final injections tomorrow. I was not prepared for this at all, i was prepared for them tellng me i needed to up my dose and i only had a few follies.


----------



## babies7777

Yay Jasmeen, so happy for u!!! and it was a lot sooner than you thought for egg collection too. Were you on 3 vials of menopur?


:flower:




BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Just got back from LWH and im still in shock.....
> 
> I have responded really well to the drugs and have 14 follies. :happydance: A couple are at 23 and 22mm, majority of them are between 15 and 18 and a few at 10-12.
> 
> They have booked me in for EC on friday with my final injections tomorrow. I was not prepared for this at all, i was prepared for them tellng me i needed to up my dose and i only had a few follies.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Yeah i have been on 3 vials, i was also told by my accupunturaist to sit for 10mins everyday and tell myself i have big strong healthy follies and that i am responding to the drugs well. Every morning before i got out of bed i lay there for 10mins with my hands on my stomach telling myself that. I didnt think it would work but i was willing to try anything. Im going to continue to do it for every stage from now on. OH thinks im out of my mind but after today he's coming round to the idea.


----------



## babies7777

Thats such a good idea and would help with relaxation too im sure. Hee hee your dh wont be doubting you again im sure :flower:



BabydustxXx said:


> Yeah i have been on 3 vials, i was also told by my accupunturaist to sit for 10mins everyday and tell myself i have big strong healthy follies and that i am responding to the drugs well. Every morning before i got out of bed i lay there for 10mins with my hands on my stomach telling myself that. I didnt think it would work but i was willing to try anything. Im going to continue to do it for every stage from now on. OH thinks im out of my mind but after today he's coming round to the idea.


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- That is great news!so glad u responded well as it half the battle and gives a lot more hope as lots of eggs an hopefully embies to choose the best.GL for EC on fri xxx


----------



## bugs

Just a little update from me, I have been spotting brown blood since Sunday Night and it turned red this morning I did another HPT this morning and it still shows pregnant but I am not filled with confidence. My OTD is tomorrow and I can't see it changing to negative overnight but I think the chances of a pregnancy are very slim xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Bugs i pray u are wrong! a lot of women bleed throughout early pregnancy so lets hope u are one of those... i really hope you go to term with this lil one.
Il check on u tomorrow and keep u in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Just got back from LWH and im still in shock.....
> 
> I have responded really well to the drugs and have 14 follies. :happydance: A couple are at 23 and 22mm, majority of them are between 15 and 18 and a few at 10-12.
> 
> They have booked me in for EC on friday with my final injections tomorrow. I was not prepared for this at all, i was prepared for them tellng me i needed to up my dose and i only had a few follies.



Brill news hunny!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## laura25

bugs said:


> Just a little update from me, I have been spotting brown blood since Sunday Night and it turned red this morning I did another HPT this morning and it still shows pregnant but I am not filled with confidence. My OTD is tomorrow and I can't see it changing to negative overnight but I think the chances of a pregnancy are very slim xxxxx


Try and stay positive hun, if ur test still shows positive thats a realy good sign, got my fingerz and toes crossed hunny xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks guys, i just hope the others catch up so i have more of a choice.

Bugs the positive test is a good sign, keep telling yourself you are pregnant and your body will respond to it. I have been totally converted after today


----------



## Melbram

Babydust - fab news fx for your BFP!

Bugs: Thinking of you and hope you get good news tomorrow

AFM: Im just going to vent some frustration.....i attended LWH today after waiting just over 2 months for my appointment....OH and I were attening to get the SA results and effectively get the seal of approval to move on. We got there and the results werent on my file then when they got them from the lab the consultant said he needed a colleague who specialises in male fertility to review them so another appointment is needed - this means therefore i will have to wait yet another 2 months to get the answers and make the progress that should have been getting today :growlmad: I cant remember the name of the consultant his surname began with a G and was a foreign name


----------



## BabydustxXx

Melbram was it mr Gazvani? Thats who i had when i went for my joint consultaion. I wasnt overly impressed with him too. We were in and out with no real explanation. Just told us we were having icsi and when asked why he said cuz its the best process. Iv not seen him since. Have they given you another appoinment date? Its so frustrating when you have to wait.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Melbram, that really sucks, i hope you dont have to wait ages for another appointment. 

Jasmeen, tons of luck with the trigger shot,

Hi to everyone else and hugs :hugs:


----------



## lisabaldwin

natp18 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just wondered if anybody has or is starting their IVF/ICSI at Liverpool womens hospital?
> 
> I am starting my 1st cycle this month and very nervous.....
> Be good to hear others experiences of the hospital/the care and the staff lol
> 
> Oh me and my partner are having ICSI,because his sperm is not great and I suffer with PCOS.
> 
> We have no living children with us but have our 3 Angels in Heaven...we very recently lost our daughter Lillie to a rare genetic syndrome and she was still born in OCT 09....Things are still very raw for us and we are still stunned that we have to have this kind of fertility treatment to be able to concieve again....
> 
> 
> Not looking forward to the injections and the side effects at all
> 
> Anyway I am ramberling now lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Hugs
> Nat x

Hi, I noticed your comment about Liverpool. We are starting IVF in feb, we have 2 choices, Manchester or Liverpool, we are from Preston. Please can you keep us updated? Also, we have been referred from preston hospital and can u please tell me what happens and how long it takes before you are actually having the treatment, best of luck. 

I am also sorry to hear of your loss


Lisa. xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

lisabaldwin said:

> Hi, I noticed your comment about Liverpool. We are starting IVF in feb, we have 2 choices, Manchester or Liverpool, we are from Preston. Please can you keep us updated? Also, we have been referred from preston hospital and can u please tell me what happens and how long it takes before you are actually having the treatment, best of luck.
> 
> I am also sorry to hear of your loss
> 
> 
> Lisa. xxxx

Hi lisa. Welcome to the thread. 

Like you im from preston and was refered to LWH in february. I was also given the choice between manchester and liverpool, my first question, and what swayed my decision, was which one has a higher success rate and was told at the moment it is Liverpool. It was at that moment i decided i was going to Liverpool. I got my PIE (patients information evening) in march. I was given all the paper work and information about the blood test. I had my tests in April. We then had a joint consultation to discuss the best treatment for us and that took place in June. I then had to ring back on day 1 of my cycle, for various reasons i had to delay the start of the cycle and eventaully started in october. Im due to have my EC on friday.

I have found Liverpool to be quite helpful, my only concern is that i have not seen the consultant since June. I may see him on Friday when i go in for EC, i dont know. I would have prefered to see him more to ask him more questions but this forum has really helped with this. I would have been so lost without the ladies on here they have been a god send. :thumbup:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Well after bleeding on and off since last Wednesday I tested just to make sure and got the negative result I was expecting. I was prepared for it so it has given closure to this cycle (which was relief really as I kept finding myself saying-What if I am a strange case and I am pregnant even though I've had a period). I phoned the women's and are waiting for a follow up appointment.

We have had two cycles on the NHS now so everything we do now will have to be paid for. We are going to try and have every test possible before embarking on another cycle. We feel like we've been thrown into each cycle without finding out the problem. We are wondering if it is a DNA problem with DH's sperm (he is an engineer) and have been told that could be improved or sperm can be taken directly from the testicles with more success. I also want to be tested for polycystic ovaries. None of my tests I have already had show this but I have so many of the symptoms (acne on face, hair on chin, hairly forearms, hairly tummy, responed quickly to drugs etc) Does anyone have any experience of this and how was it diagnosed? My dh also wants me to try Agnes Castus to try and regulate my cycle?????

Bugs - Fingers crossed that the bleeding stops for you.

Nici - How is the two week wait going?

Africa - How are you feeling?

Babydust - I will be thinking about you on Friday. Hope you get lots of nice eggs!

Melbram - Sorry for your wait. What is the problem with the sperm results? Did they give you any information?

Hello to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Babydust - yes that was him - it felt as though he was more uncomfortable than us

he read the results - 13mil count and 7% mobility which was pretty much the same as the last two results dont know why he felt he couldnt make a decision about it - i got the impression that becuase the results were not initially on the file they were not prepared for the appointment and perhaps i should have really seen a different consultant - as it was 4.50 everyone had pretty much left


----------



## bugs

Just a little update we don't really know what's happening. The bleeding turned bright red last night and I've had cramps today my hpt today was positive but the line wasn't as dark as I would have liked. 

I rang Care and they told me to come in for a blood test and the results have come back as 96 which the consultant is happy with, I told them I was still bleeding (although it has slowed right down now) so I've got to go back Friday to see if my levels have dropped. 

So a bit up the wall at the moment don't want to get my hopes up as I don't think anything could have survived the bleeding and cramps I've had xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- Welcome and GL with your forthcoming treatment. Natp has not been on this forum for a long time as sadly she lost another baby daughter in the spring and then had a mmc at 10wks a few mths ago :-( we are all a good support tho and Nat is a good friend of mine. This whole thread is for Liverpool womens but some of our ladies now use manchester x

Cvaeh- Im sorry hun but at least you had prepared for the BFN. It is bloody horrible tho isnt it?! i am just beside myself with emptiness im so desperate to be pregnant but sadly we all know that feeling dont we. Will u have your next treatment at the womens? x

Bugs- Ah i am glad blood test went well and really hope bleeding stops. They should scan you next wk to make sure pregnancy is in the right place. I hope all is well x

Hi to Melbram, Babies, Babydust, Laura and gang x

Susie and Jane- How are our newly preggo ladies?? x

Im off to slimming world tonight after along time off it. I have gained a lot of weight with all the grief and sadness and i need to lose it so we fit the criteria for our 2nd IVF cycle which will be around feb/march so lots of time to lose it xxx


----------



## bugs

That thought did cross my mind AQ but with me not having any tubes where the bloody hell can it have attached too !!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Oh yes sorry Bugs i forgot u same boat as me regarding no tubes.
I was told tiny chance of ectopic elsewhere but only 1% chance so really not something im going to worry about and same goes for you ;-) wishing u lots of luck xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya everyone,i dnt come on here that often anymore but still like to pop in every now and again and have a good old read to see how ur all gettin on, just wanted to wish u all good luck with upcoming apps and during ur treatment!!! wishing u all tonnes of babydust!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I had my 20 wk scan today and found out im having a Girl!!!!!!! we r sooooo happy and she is just perfect hehe!!!

take care girlies!

lots of sticky babydust to u all!!!!!!!!!! 

hope theres lots more BFPSSSSSSSS very soon, look 4ward to seeing them!!!!!!!!!!! ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## babies7777

Awwwwwwwwww Laura, thats amazing news, :happydance: i thought girl when i saw your scan pic :winkwink:

Have you thought of any names yet?

Sooo exciting, all the dresses, and bows and pink!!!

:flower:




laura25 said:


> hiya everyone,i dnt come on here that often anymore but still like to pop in every now and again and have a good old read to see how ur all gettin on, just wanted to wish u all good luck with upcoming apps and during ur treatment!!! wishing u all tonnes of babydust!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had my 20 wk scan today and found out im having a Girl!!!!!!! we r sooooo happy and she is just perfect hehe!!!
> 
> take care girlies!
> 
> lots of sticky babydust to u all!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hope theres lots more BFPSSSSSSSS very soon, look 4ward to seeing them!!!!!!!!!!! ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

congrats laura, bet ur sssssssoooooooooooo happy . xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Laura that is wonderful news, i am sooo happy for you

Afm it was the last of the injections, bring on the bum bullets :gun: not looking forward to EC tomorrow cuz i have never been sedated not sure what to expect. Im goimg to enjoy a stab free day :happydance:

OH has been taking pictures of all the needles in the sharpes bin so he can show the little blighter the efforts we have had to go through just to get them here. He said any trouble :trouble: from the little one and i can tell it how lucky it is to be here. I had to tell him lets get it here first. :dohh:


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies,

Havent been on here for a lil while but this two week wait has been so up and down and now its down!!! My OTD is this Sunday 13th, but today i am now bleeding with horrendous cramps!!! Am absolutely devasted and know deep down that its all over!!! :cry:

Hope everyone else is doing ok and gud luck babydust for EC tomorrow. The sedation is fabs!! :haha:

lots of love
xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks nici, im really sorry to here the news about the bleeding. I really hope its not over.


----------



## nicijones

BabydustxXx said:


> Thanks nici, im really sorry to here the news about the bleeding. I really hope its not over.

Oh its defo over hunni as bleeding is really heavy now!!! Its strange tho but deep down i knew it hadnt worked!!! :cry:

xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

nicijones said:


> Oh its defo over hunni as bleeding is really heavy now!!! Its strange tho but deep down i knew it hadnt worked!!! :cry:
> 
> xxx

im really sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Im so sorry nici,

Tons of :hugs:



nicijones said:


> BabydustxXx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks nici, im really sorry to here the news about the bleeding. I really hope its not over.
> 
> Oh its defo over hunni as bleeding is really heavy now!!! Its strange tho but deep down i knew it hadnt worked!!! :cry:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Im sorry hun. This whole thing really stinks! maybe we will be starting again together in new year? x

Babydust- Please dont be scared of the sedation. It is fine and you wake up all fresh and nothing like a general at all although does the same trick. GL for EC tomorrow x

Laura- Sooo glad your having a lil girl! lots of pink! lol x

Bugs- How is the bleeding going today? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- 1st day back on diet and so far so good. lol. Trying to think positive about our next cycle but hard as im really sad and low with missing my mum so much but il try my best to be positive. Going out to get some healthy foods soon xxx


----------



## bugs

Not good news, I did another test before and the line is pretty faint so we are looking at a chemical pregnancy. Pretty much what we were expecting but FFS will someone give us a break. Still gonna go and get my 2 bloods done tomorrow so we can arrange a follow up. We may do a full cycle next time without being a donor seeing as though we had a good egg collection this time so for you ladies going again in the spring we will be attempting no 4 !!!!


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Nic - I am so sorry it has ended badly for you. I thought bleeding before test day was rare but it seems to be happening to a lot of us at the moment. I thought the progesterone was supposed to stop it but I didn't even make it to 8dpt. I will definately asking if I can have some sort of higher dose on my next cycle. You, Sarah and me will probably end up cycling together in the spring and all having very similar experiences this time I hope the similar experieince we get next time will be a BFP.

Sarah - When is your follow up appointment and who with? I haven't recieved mine yet. I am still undecided to stick with the women's or move to care manchester for my next go. I am going to make that decision after I have spoken to them and if they are willing to do anything different. I really don't want to go down the donor sperm or egg route yet and dh is adament he won't!

Bugs - Really sorry to hear the news isn't great but don't give up.

Yasmeen - Good luck tomorrow. As Nic says the sedation is really quite good.

Well I am bleeding super hard now. I hope I stop before next week as I am supposed to be having an erosion on my cervix treated next Friday and they can't do it while your bleeding. I have ordered some Agnes Castus to try as the section on her on it says it does help short luteal phases which I have definately got.

xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Bugs & Cavea - really sorry to hear your bad news :hugs:

Laura - a little girl how wonderful :happydance:

Babydust - good look with EC tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## susiesue

Bugs and nici am so sorry it's not better news for you both, thinking of you :hugs:

Sarah - glad to see you back and hope you are holding up ok, it's such a hard process but I am praying already for you next cycle :flower: you've been through so much you really deserve some good luck now xx 

Yasmeen - great news about your follies and hope all goes well tomorrow. Sarah is right don't worry about the sedation, I was quite anxious but it was great x 

Ellen - hope you ok and get the answers you need from your follow up appt, big hugs and good luck for your next cycle :hugs:

Laura - am made up for you hun, a little girl that's so exciting!!! I don't think am gonna find out, my oh wants to but I think I want the surprise! Am 14 weeks now, had nuchal scan on Monday which I loved, they confirmed babes is doing well and I am low risk for downs. They started my background risk high due to my age so was pleased with the outcome :baby: maybe I can relax a bit now. 

Hello to everyone else :hugs: I so hope that all of you lovely ladies get your miracles, life is so unfair sometimes. Am hoping and praying for you all :hugs:


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,just popped in to see how everyone is doing.

Laura,lovely news that your having a little girl! Hope ur well xx
Susie and Jane,hope u ladies are taking it easy xx
Africa,u sound very positive hun,good for uXx
Bugs and nici,sorry to hear that things haven't gone well,it's so hard when u want something soooo bad. Bugs looks like we'r in the same boat,bring on round 4! Xx
Cvaeh,hope u get your follow up soon xx
Babydust,good luck for 2moz,hope u get some lovely eggs xx
Hi Melbram,hope u get things going soon Xx
Foxey,how's parenthood? Hope the little one's doing well xx
How are things with u babies? xx
Hi to all the other ladies! x 
All us well with me,still saving like mad for the next round x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Our FU is 15th Dec but dont know who with as letter just says 'joint consultant appt'?? im hoping we get to see a cons this time as the last joint cons we had was with a nurse and altho they are great i want a specialist to give me some answers x

Bugs- Im so sorry its not going well for you and wish life would give us a bloody break! x

Hi to melbram, del and susie. Has anyone heard from Jane?? xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi ladies!! Am here!
Just been having a little catch up of the news, sorry to read bad results for you girls. Thinking of you, hope you are being strong.
I'm doing well, 8+3 (now we're past midnight!) and still feeling broadly ok. Have felt a bit queasy now and then, but not too tired.
Have booked a private scan next Sunday, to reassure me it's all still fine! Think I'm going to tell my parents this weekend. Eek-quite nervous!

Sorry for lack of personals, better get some kip, work tomorrow!!

Take care and lots of love xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Del

Im doing well thanks, no major side effects yet, tho its still early days. Hope you're well.

:hugs:



Del xx said:


> Hi ladies,just popped in to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> Laura,lovely news that your having a little girl! Hope ur well xx
> Susie and Jane,hope u ladies are taking it easy xx
> Africa,u sound very positive hun,good for uXx
> Bugs and nici,sorry to hear that things haven't gone well,it's so hard when u want something soooo bad. Bugs looks like we'r in the same boat,bring on round 4! Xx
> Cvaeh,hope u get your follow up soon xx
> Babydust,good luck for 2moz,hope u get some lovely eggs xx
> Hi Melbram,hope u get things going soon Xx
> Foxey,how's parenthood? Hope the little one's doing well xx
> How are things with u babies? xx
> Hi to all the other ladies! x
> All us well with me,still saving like mad for the next round x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all doing good.

Lianne, tons of luck with first injection, they do get easier after your first couple and remember the ice it def makes a difference.

Jasmeen, tons of luck for egg collection, cant wait to hear your news,

Afm, day nine of injections, af is a little bit heavier than normal, had a few headaches and my stomach has been a bit off but other than that doing well. Cant wait till my scan and hopefully can start stimming.

Hugs to all.


----------



## foxeydevil2

BabydustxXx said:


> lisabaldwin said:
> 
> Hi, I noticed your comment about Liverpool. We are starting IVF in feb, we have 2 choices, Manchester or Liverpool, we are from Preston. Please can you keep us updated? Also, we have been referred from preston hospital and can u please tell me what happens and how long it takes before you are actually having the treatment, best of luck.
> 
> I am also sorry to hear of your loss
> 
> 
> Lisa. xxxx
> 
> Hi lisa. Welcome to the thread.
> 
> Like you im from preston and was refered to LWH in february. I was also given the choice between manchester and liverpool, my first question, and what swayed my decision, was which one has a higher success rate and was told at the moment it is Liverpool. It was at that moment i decided i was going to Liverpool. I got my PIE (patients information evening) in march. I was given all the paper work and information about the blood test. I had my tests in April. We then had a joint consultation to discuss the best treatment for us and that took place in June. I then had to ring back on day 1 of my cycle, for various reasons i had to delay the start of the cycle and eventaully started in october. Im due to have my EC on friday.
> 
> I have found Liverpool to be quite helpful, my only concern is that i have not seen the consultant since June. I may see him on Friday when i go in for EC, i dont know. I would have prefered to see him more to ask him more questions but this forum has really helped with this. I would have been so lost without the ladies on here they have been a god send. :thumbup:Click to expand...

hi ladies i to am from preston. I was reccommended liverpool by my doctor and never had a problem with them. my friends however also went to liverpool and transferred to manchester because they had a terrible time with them, shes having her eggs collected tomoz. i started my treatment jan and was pregnant by middle feb. it all happened rather quickly after being referred there last october. x


----------



## foxeydevil2

motherhood is great, cant believe hes 8 days old now. settling into a routine . for something that sleeps so much, theres not enough hours in the day hes keeping me busy. hope ur well hun x


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well whichever stage you are at. 

Just a little update it was as I expected a chemical pregnancy blood test come back at 11 so all done. We are devastated but happy in the knowledge that it did implant if just for a short while so we can cross that off our list of things to worry about. The clinic advises to wait at least a month before going again so we will probably enjoy Xmas and then look at starting on day 21 of January period. We are going to do a full cycle to ourselves this time and if that doesn't work we will go back to egg sharing. I don't care if this takes us 10 cycles it will not beat me xxxx 

Good luck to everyone and no doubt I'll pop in every now and again to see how everyone is doing xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies..... Well im back from LWH after a terrible time. The sedation was brilliant but after i woke up the pain was awful. Im usually quite good with pain but this was on another level. It was so bad that it was making sick, i was there for 2 hours after the EC, they ended up giving me an anti sickness tablet. Eventually got home and i went straight to bed with a hot water bottle. Pain is bareable now.

After all that we only got 5 eggs, i was hoping for more. They better fertilise now cuz i dont think i can do this again.


----------



## lanny23

thanks Isabella just done first injection so glad its done feel better knowing it was bearable now the next few weeks don't feel so daunting. got my baseline on 30th. can't wait now feel like its really happening glad you've not had too many bad side effects xxx

Hi everyone

Hope you're all doing good.

Lianne, tons of luck with first injection, they do get easier after your first couple and remember the ice it def makes a difference.

Jasmeen, tons of luck for egg collection, cant wait to hear your news,

Afm, day nine of injections, af is a little bit heavier than normal, had a few headaches and my stomach has been a bit off but other than that doing well. Cant wait till my scan and hopefully can start stimming.

Hugs to all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cvaeh

Hi yasmeen
sorry to hear egg collection wasn't brilliant for you. i'm sure you'll get plenty of embryos for transfer tomorrow. 

I got my follow up appointment through with the consultant today. we go on the 22Nd of december. we'll make the decision after that as to whether we'll stick with liverpool or go to manchester x x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Eggs didnt fertilise :cry:


----------



## Melbram

aw babydust im really really sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmeen- I am so sorry to hear that :-( i know you will be devastated but on your next cycle they will most likely do ICSI which gives a much better chance so please hang in there. You will probs start around same time as a few of us so we are in this together x

Bugs- I am sorry that this has happened but like you said, you have proven u can get pregnant and that is great news! we will start all over in the new year and pray that we get our BFPS. We are all here to support eachother which is great x

Jane- Glad all is well and good luck for telling your parents x

Cvaeh- Hope you are doing ok and gearing up for next yr with us  x

Foxey- I am glad motherhood is all you dreamed it could be and i love u popping in as it gives us all much needed hope x

Melbram- Hope all is going ok with u x

Babies and lanny- how are u girls doing? x

Hi to Laura, Del, nici and all the gang x

AFM-I have been very low with grieiving my mum and sad about treatment not working but today is a sunny day and i feel lucky to be alive and have my health and for the ppl in my life and the joyful memories i have so im off xmas shopping and for a spot of lunch with my dad as dh is at work till 8pm. Hope everyone has a nice wkend and stay strong ladies! we WILL get our babies xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks for that Sarah, i am absolutely gutted. I cant understand why, they said out of the 5 eggs 4 were not mature enough and the one they had didnt fertilise. We did have ICSI. At the moment i am so emotionally drained and still in pain from yesterday i feel like giving up. Im not sure if i can do this all over again


----------



## susiesue

Am so so sorry Yasmeen, sending love and hugs xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> Thanks for that Sarah, i am absolutely gutted. I cant understand why, they said out of the 5 eggs 4 were not mature enough and the one they had didnt fertilise. We did have ICSI. At the moment i am so emotionally drained and still in pain from yesterday i feel like giving up. Im not sure if i can do this all over again

sooooo sorry hunny!! sending u huge hugs xxx


----------



## babies7777

Im so sorry Jasmeen.

Tons of :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmeen- You will be able to do it all over again. I felt the same after our poor response and then my BFN but the overwhelming desire to be a mother outweighs everything else so i will keep going intill we get that bfp. Keep strong and next time they can increase meds and maybe change protocol xxx


----------



## goodies

I'm bot having ivf at lwh but I stil wanted to wish u ladies all the luck especially aq ur story made me well up xx


----------



## africaqueen

goodies said:


> I'm bot having ivf at lwh but I stil wanted to wish u ladies all the luck especially aq ur story made me well up xx

Thank you Goodies and i look forward to getting to know you on the other thread:thumbup:xxx


----------



## goodies

It such a shame we have to go thru all this x


----------



## cvaeh

Yasmeen-so sorry to hear your news. you will get through this. when we got our zero fertilization on our first cycle i thought we'd never do it again but we did and got one special embryo. i'm still devastated that it didn't work but i'm sure we will all be cycling again together in the new year.


----------



## Del xx

So sorry babydust,sending u a big hug xxx u will find the strength to carry on hun,I know It's hard Xxx


----------



## Jane22

So sorry babydust. Thinking of you. Like the other girls have said, you will do it again. We're made of tough stuff us ladies xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks guys, it means a lot. Im still in loads of pain, it was ok yesterday but today its been horrendous. I cant walk, even sitting and breathing is really painful. Iv taken painkillers but that has not helped, im drinking loads of water hoping that will calm it. Im not feeling sick so im guessing its not OHSS. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Del xx

Awwwww babydust,bless,that's exactly how i was after my first round,the pain made me sick though. I did have ohss. U need to ring the nurses station in the morning hun if ur still in pain Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmeen- If they only collected 5 eggs i doubt you will be at risk of OHSS but its not usual to be in agony like that... they drained 4 follicles with me(altho we only got 2 eggs) and i was completely fine and didnt feel a thing so if you are in that much agony maybe you have a infection so i would go the hospital if it is that bad. Good luck and hope all is ok xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all ok.

Jasmeen, hope you feel better and the pain eases. :hugs:

Lianne, how are you getting on with the meds?

Hi to everyone else. :flower:

Afm, day 11 needle done, was worrying as today should have been the last dose from this bottle and on to the next but when i draw it up there was still more left in the bottle. I have drew up 0.5mls each time, could i be doing something wrong? The nurse told me to draw up a bit extra up to 0.8 then to put it back into the bottle down to 0.5 to make sure all the air is gone and then to push the plunger till a tiny bit shows on the needle and then inject. Am i missing anything?

Hugs to all.


----------



## cvaeh

Babies - Don't worry there was always more left in the bottle after eleven injections. i had the same worry and asked the nurse and she said there was some variation between bottles. i was ready at both base line scans so don't worry. X x


----------



## babies7777

Thanks so much Ellen i was worrying i was doing something wrong. 

xx



cvaeh said:


> Babies - Don't worry there was always more left in the bottle after eleven injections. i had the same worry and asked the nurse and she said there was some variation between bottles. i was ready at both base line scans so don't worry. X x


----------



## lanny23

hi Isabella Im not too bad thanks day 3 done only 17 more til baseline but just realised its on the 30th which is the day of unison strike which might affect staff at HC so gonna have to ring them to check they'll be in otherwise it'll be a wasted trip. hope this doesn't mess up everything xxx how you doing wow day 11 for you it seems to be flying by! xxx

UOTE=babies7777;13948249]Hi everyone hope you're all ok.

Jasmeen, hope you feel better and the pain eases. :hugs:

Lianne, how are you getting on with the meds?

Hi to everyone else. :flower:

Afm, day 11 needle done, was worrying as today should have been the last dose from this bottle and on to the next but when i draw it up there was still more left in the bottle. I have drew up 0.5mls each time, could i be doing something wrong? The nurse told me to draw up a bit extra up to 0.8 then to put it back into the bottle down to 0.5 to make sure all the air is gone and then to push the plunger till a tiny bit shows on the needle and then inject. Am i missing anything?

Hugs to all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies,

Well it was a :bfn: for me!!!! :cry:
I started my period 3 days before OTD so i knew it was all over. It was strange tho but throughout my 2WW i knew it hadnt worked but always held onto the what if!!!

We have our follow up appointment on the 12th Dec and then raring to go hopefully in February or as soon as they will allow us!!! It just HAS to work second time!!!!!

Yasmeen - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing good?

Cmon ladies lets get this thread full to bursting with BFP's!!!!

lots of love
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nici- Im sorry hun. Its so bloody hard! we have our FU appt 15th Dec and want to start asap. Thinking of booking a holiday once we get the dates tho as just incase its not successful i want something happy to look forward to instead of being so low again if that makes sense? and if it is good news then we can have a relaxing break before 2 becomes 3  I keep telling myself this next cycle has to work too and i pray we both get the joy we want next yr xxx


----------



## laura25

To all u girlies who have had failed cycles :( , dnt give up hope, tell ur selves it will work next time and has hard as it is keep urself occupied when the time comes to try again and try and occupy ur mind with something else not baby related, this realy helped me thru my 2nd cycle, miracles happen when u least expect them!!!:)!!! i know this thread is gunna be full of BFPS i just know it!!!! i know it feels like the end of the world when it doesnt happen, as ive been there!!!!!!! but never give up on something u truly want and u will succeed!!!

just wanted to cheer u girlies on!! i know u will all get ur babies!!!!!!!!!!!!

soooo proud of u all hehe!!! xxx


----------



## goodies

thnaks for that advice
im gunna start accupunture if we get reffered in jan x


----------



## kazzaallen123

hii guys went to my follow up and they have done a tyroid test and if thts come bk as i have a thyroid then a little opp if not i have to loose 10 pound then hopefully start again before march hope round 2 is successfull xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Kazza, we are starting again around then too. Pray we both get our bfps! are u taking royal jelly? im gonna start taking it next wk x

Laura- Very nice words hun and yes we must all stay hopeful that our miracle is out there just waiting for us x

AFM- A mth till FU appt an im feeling more optimistic now an praying for success xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Laura, 21 weeks!!! time is flying!! hope you are well and your precious little girl.

Jane and Susie, hope all is well with you and your babies too.

Foxy, hope your little one is doing well.

Lianne- Hows the injections going?

Jasmeen, hope your symptons are easing

Hi to ellen, kazz, del, sarah, and everyone else.

Afm, the side effects seem to have kicked in with a vengence, migraines, upset stomach and mood swings, one min im fine the next i can just be upset and the smallest things get to me that normally wouldnt bother me. I just hope all the medicine is doing what it should and everything is correct ready for baseline scan. So hope i can start stimming then.

Hugs to all 

:hugs:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies hope your all well... :thumbup:

I have had an interesting few days, on sunday after posting that i was in really bad pain i ended up going to primary care to get it checked out they refered me to gyne where they kept me in overnight and did a scan on Monday, they found that my uterus and bladder had swapped places and that was causing me the pain. After an internal scan she managed to get it back into place and the pain went. They also found that i had mild ohss. They kept in for 2 days for obz. Im home now feeling a bit better.


----------



## babies7777

Omg Jasmeen, that sounds terrible, did they tell you what caused it? them switching places i mean, so glad you are feeling a bit better.

Tons of :hugs:



BabydustxXx said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well... :thumbup:
> 
> I have had an interesting few days, on sunday after posting that i was in really bad pain i ended up going to primary care to get it checked out they refered me to gyne where they kept me in overnight and did a scan on Monday, they found that my uterus and bladder had swapped places and that was causing me the pain. After an internal scan she managed to get it back into place and the pain went. They also found that i had mild ohss. They kept in for 2 days for obz. Im home now feeling a bit better.


----------



## BabydustxXx

They didnt say but the pain was there since friday after the ec so it has to be during that procedure that they must have moved it slightly and then it got gradually worse everytime i moved until sunday where i just couldnt move with the pain.


----------



## babies7777

You poor thing, you have really been through the ringer. I sooooooo hope that cycle 2 gets you your bfp.

Tons of :hugs:



BabydustxXx said:


> They didnt say but the pain was there since friday after the ec so it has to be during that procedure that they must have moved it slightly and then it got gradually worse everytime i moved until sunday where i just couldnt move with the pain.


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmeen- I am sorry to hear that! glad you are ok now tho and the pain has gone. I knew something was wrong as not usual to be in agony like that and im glad u got sorted x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks Sarah, just had a call from LWH and they have booked me in for a follow up on 7th dec. I have got loads of questions!


----------



## africaqueen

BabydustxXx said:


> Thanks Sarah, just had a call from LWH and they have booked me in for a follow up on 7th dec. I have got loads of questions!

I bet you have Yasmeen! me too! cant wait for ours. Its the 15th tho so a while off yet xxx


----------



## kazzaallen123

whats royel jelly hun xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

kazzaallen123 said:


> whats royel jelly hun xxxx

You get it from health food stores hun. Its supposed to be taken around 2-3mths before starting IVF and increases egg quality. Im going to buy some later and start taking it in prep for next cycle in the new year. Cant harm an gotta be worth a try as i know a few women who got BFPS after taking it x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Im sooo excited as my christmas shopping i have ordered has started to be delivered. :xmas8: cant wait to put up the tree :xmas9: and enjoy the snow :xmas7:, well hopefully it will snow. 

Hope everyone is ok.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all

I've not posted on here for quite a while due to me not being at the stage of IVF at HC. Well that's all changed as of this week. I am a little confused cos I've seen different people each time 2 said I didn't have any ovulation problems the other and my GP said I'm borderline! Anyway long story short they are referring me for IVF. Just waiting for the PIE letter and then from what I understand we go hear everything, get given a load I paperwork to fill out, forms for extra tests (do they need to be certain time of your cycle they didn't say?). Then consultant appt, finalise paperwork, book needle appt an then day 1 of period hopefully they are not full and off we go? Have I got it right?

I'm very worried about the effects of drugs cos I had a very bad reaction on clomid so much they had to stop me taking it which I understand is not normal. Just worries same will happen on IVF drugs. I don't like needles either and hubby is not keen on injecting me but told him he has to cos no way I can!

Who thought getting pregnant would be soooo challenging!?!

Good luck to everyone - I don't think I'll be joining you til about feb unless the wheels run faster. 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies-You sound nice and festive  how is the jabbing going? x

MrsE- Welcome back  there will be a few of us starting dr end of Jan/Feb so lets hope 2012 see's a mass of BFPS in here! x

Hi to Jane, Melbram, Nici, Laura, babydust and all the gang x

AFM- I met one of the girls from another forum last night and we drowned our sorrows an had a good night but i feel ill today! got my manager coming round at 3pm today as regards returning to work on monday as iv been signed off since my mum died and i want to return on reduced hrs intill i get into a routine again. xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Sarah

Its going ok thanks, had headaches and emotional moments etc but just counting down to the scan on wed and hoping i can start stimming. 
Just back from the dentist, been in agony the last couple of days, thinks i have damaged a nerve, just hoping it will recover, got a dressing on my tooth and some antio bios incase anything kicks off over the weekend. Hoping it will be fine and recover well. Off to see the new twlight movie with dh tonight and hoping for some ice cream, for the tooth of course :winkwink:

Hope you're ok and your manager is sympathetic.

:flower:




africaqueen said:


> Babies-You sound nice and festive  how is the jabbing going? x
> 
> MrsE- Welcome back  there will be a few of us starting dr end of Jan/Feb so lets hope 2012 see's a mass of BFPS in here! x
> 
> Hi to Jane, Melbram, Nici, Laura, babydust and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I met one of the girls from another forum last night and we drowned our sorrows an had a good night but i feel ill today! got my manager coming round at 3pm today as regards returning to work on monday as iv been signed off since my mum died and i want to return on reduced hrs intill i get into a routine again. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Enjoy your film and ice cream! hope u feel better soon. My manager was fine and i go back monday just doing 4hr shifts for few wks to get back into a routine so just 20hrs a wk for now xxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone!

We've finally got our Patient information evening a week monday so cant wait for that. I was wondering, im 33, how many embryos do they implant is it 1 or 2?

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Jules and welcome 

If you are under 35 they will try to push you into having SET(single embryo transfer) but i had that due to only having 1 embie on our last cycle and it failed so if we are lucky enough to get 2 embies next cycle we will be pushing for the 2 as it gives u more of a chance of that BFP. You do need to consider it may mean twins tho but we would love twins. I am 30 and dh is 31 btw xxx


----------



## goodies

il be 23 so im 100% sure they will make me do a set xx


----------



## Jules78

Thanks AQ - we would certainly love that too but we'll just have to see what happens. I dont know really what to expect from the evening as it feels like we have waited so long to get to this point I dont know how much longer I can t wait for it all to start!! Patience is a virtue with this isnt it!!!

x


----------



## MrsE75

Well AQ I've taken you're advice plus done some Internet searching and just been to buy some royal jelly thought I should give my first try my best shot can't see how it being natural it can do any harm. Lady did say though stop takin it when you start your cycle. 

Fingers and tootsies crossed for us all xx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Jules - I know how you feel about waiting - its been 2 weeks now since I last visited LWH and still no re-appointment letter :shrug: so frustrating - we are waiting for OHs :spermy: results but the consultant we seen 2 weeks ago said we needed to see the specialist so it was a wasted trip :gun: - a week monday will soon fly by - from what i've read after the PIE is out the way things move pretty quick :thumbup:

Hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## lanny23

hiya could any one offer me some advice please just wondered rioting be taking my royal jelly even though in injecting or should i stop now? there's just so much to take in i can't keep track and more advice needed please, Brazil nuts and pineapple should i be taking them before or after ec? xxx thanks everyone xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies, 

Welcome jules when I went to the womens for my 1st cycle I was 28 and I had a full on argument with the embryologist about having 2 put back. It is not a rule it is a recommendation so if you want 2 put back stand your ground and fight it. It's your treatment and they have to go with what you want. Good luck xxx

Hope everyone is well, I've got my follow up with care on Wednesday so hopefully we'll be starting again in January. Hopefully we'll get a bit further 4th time round xxx


----------



## lozmo

Hi girls I don't post very often I think I must be more of a reader! Can anyone clarify what I do for my day 9/10 scan? At the risk of sounding a complete bozo, I have called them but you know their phones......:shrug:

They said to bring my Follistim with me, which is my last dose. Does that definately mean I don't inject it in the morning then? (I always inject at 09:00) Nor my Buserelin? I don't want to turn up and have done the wrong thing :blush:

Thanks in advance


----------



## africaqueen

lanny23 said:


> hiya could any one offer me some advice please just wondered rioting be taking my royal jelly even though in injecting or should i stop now? there's just so much to take in i can't keep track and more advice needed please, Brazil nuts and pineapple should i be taking them before or after ec? xxx thanks everyone xxx

Hi Lanny.
I have just ordered some royal jelly and from the research iv done online, you should stop taking it before stimming. I am not sure about during dr so i would ask about that as it contains hormones so double check. The brazil nuts should be eaten throughout cycle before EC and the pineapple core should be eaten over 5 days from EC if you decide to do it. Stop 5 days after EC as it can cause uterine contractions and as your embie would be due to implant after the 5 days post transfer thats why you stop then. Walnuts are supposed to aid implantation so try eating a handful of those each day following EC intill OTD ;-) x


----------



## africaqueen

lozmo said:


> Hi girls I don't post very often I think I must be more of a reader! Can anyone clarify what I do for my day 9/10 scan? At the risk of sounding a complete bozo, I have called them but you know their phones......:shrug:
> 
> They said to bring my Follistim with me, which is my last dose. Does that definately mean I don't inject it in the morning then? (I always inject at 09:00) Nor my Buserelin? I don't want to turn up and have done the wrong thing :blush:
> 
> Thanks in advance

Hi Lozmo.
Do you mean do you take trigger shot with you?? i had ovritelle for trigger and it had to kept in fridge so i just went along for follies scan and they gave us date for EC so i would think if you do your jabs in the morning do as usual and they will advise from there but keep trying the nurses station to make sure as i was on different drugs to you xxx


----------



## lanny23

thanks so much Africa xxx


----------



## bugs

lozmo said:


> Hi girls I don't post very often I think I must be more of a reader! Can anyone clarify what I do for my day 9/10 scan? At the risk of sounding a complete bozo, I have called them but you know their phones......:shrug:
> 
> They said to bring my Follistim with me, which is my last dose. Does that definately mean I don't inject it in the morning then? (I always inject at 09:00) Nor my Buserelin? I don't want to turn up and have done the wrong thing :blush:
> 
> Thanks in advance

Hi Lozmo if the follistim is your trigger shot you have to inject that 36 hours before egg collection the nurse will tell you exactly what time. It is normally in the evening, you will take your buserelin injection at the same time as usual. Don't know why they've asked you to take it in with you though xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

I have just had my baseline scan and the lining is thin so i can start my stimms tomorrow. I have to go back to the clinic tomorrow as i have developed a cyst on my left ovary so they have to drain that first before i can start the stims. Has that happened to anyone else before? they said it could have been the meds and they are seeing it more and more so fingers crossed its easy and not too painful. They said they would give me gas and air as its only a two second job. Hope everyone else is well.

Lianne hows the injections going?

Sarah, hope work is going ok.

Jasmeen hope you are feeling better

Hi to everyone else.

:flower:


----------



## lozmo

Thanks Bugs and AQ

I'm on Follistim, Buserelin and Ovitrelle trigger, I've been trying and trying to get through, will keep trying today :wacko: I'm pretty sure they said bring it with me to scan, I can't quite remember because DH was going on about if he could still make some work trip abroad (which I said ages ago that he couldn't!!) and now I'm worried they think we're not serious about IVF :blush: Men! They just have to hear it from the horses mouth.

I was wondering why everyone else seems to be on Menopur and I'm on Follistim?! 

Having a negative day when reading statistics of 1 in 4 working...and it more likely to fail than work :huh:


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Good luck for tomorrow. Will gas and air be adequate? as it will involve a needle thru the ovary to suction the cyst wont it? hope its painless for you x

Lozmo- No point getting bogged down with statistics hun, as what will be will be. If it works first time you are very lucky as most women need 2-3 cycles so dont lose hope if your not 1st time lucky and look at it as a course of treatment rather than a one off x

Hi to everyone else. x

AFM- I started taking my maca root tabs today  off to get a nice hot bath with a glass of wine an then im gonna settle down an watch the soaps an wait for dh to get home. He's been at work since sun and iv really missed him xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies!!!! :hi:

hows everyone and what is Maca AQ???

I have been plodding along and just wanna get to the 12th dec so i can ask all my questions. I am sure the second half of my cycle is a biggy for me as it is naturally fairly short and i think that is why my period started before my test date which means that i could have a problem with implantation! grrrrrrrr.
Any thorts ladies???
I am also still waiting to ovulate after the IVF. I thort my cycle would have gone strate back to normal. has anyone experienced this before??

baby dust and hugs to all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Here is the link Nici  https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks i hope so too, i must admit i am nervous about just the gas and air but the nurse said as its only one that unless i absolutely insisted they would just use the gas and air. So im hoping that its gonna be ok, dh is coming with me which im so relieved about as he couldnt get the time off to come today so that makes all the difference. Im just so happy that they will let me start stimming tomorrow as from what the nurse said thats not always the case. Fingers crossed it goes well. :flower:




africaqueen said:


> Babies- Good luck for tomorrow. Will gas and air be adequate? as it will involve a needle thru the ovary to suction the cyst wont it? hope its painless for you x
> 
> Lozmo- No point getting bogged down with statistics hun, as what will be will be. If it works first time you are very lucky as most women need 2-3 cycles so dont lose hope if your not 1st time lucky and look at it as a course of treatment rather than a one off x
> 
> Hi to everyone else. x
> 
> AFM- I started taking my maca root tabs today  off to get a nice hot bath with a glass of wine an then im gonna settle down an watch the soaps an wait for dh to get home. He's been at work since sun and iv really missed him xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hey ladies, im sorry to hear about the BFN's recently. you'll all get ur baby's soon enough, dont give up hope. 
Hope everyone is ok, you ladies with bumps i hope their growing nicely.
Riley is 3 weeks old now and i couldnt imagine life without him, for something that sleeps so much i dont have enough time to do anything lol. im breast feeding which is just amazing, a bond between me and him that no one else could possily have. 

Africa im glad my threads give u all hope,it can be done just such a roller coaster to get here. 

Ill keep popping on. everyone take care love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Foxey, cant believe he is 3 weeks already, the time has gone sooo fast. I want to breastfeed too if i can, sooooo happy for u. :flower:

Jane, susie sue, laura hope you're all doing well and bumps are great.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, had the cyst aspiration done, it went really well, met Mr Kingsland for the first time today, he did the procedure, he was really nice and i am starting stimming tonight. Fingers crossed those follies grow.

Hugs to all :flower:


----------



## Melbram

Great news babies lots of :dust: comming your way 

Hope everyone else is well - little quiet on here lately think everyone is waiting for appointments 

AFM im back at LWH on the 12th December to attend Mr Aziz/Dr Lewis' clinic - hopefully this wont be a wasted trip like the last and i can make some progress.....roll on 2012 and all our :bfp:


----------



## bugs

Just a little update from me I had my review at care and they were very happy with my treatment went we just fell at the final hurdle. They have recommended that if we can afford to do a full cycle we should as we would really benefit from those extra few eggs so that's what we are going to do. 

The bonus to going alone is that I won't need to down reg and will start Menopur on day 2 and just do stimms so a much shorter cycle and they are going to prescribe an extra injection to thin my blood and baby asprin to help avoid miscarriage so all good news. Looking forward to getting started again now. 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Ah im glad it well well today and you can carry on x

Bugs- Glad your appt went well x

Melbram- Not long till your appt. The 12th is our wedding anniversary  x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Not much to report. Been working part time and doing my chores around the flat. Went shopping today and got a few more pressies for xmas. Just sat and cried my eyes out tho as the angel candle i ordered so we can light it for my mum on xmas day arrived and iv just looked at it and thought how sad this xmas is going to be. I will be pissed for most of it i think xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Melbram

I hope you get progress too as that was so unfair at your last appointment. Roll on our bfp's :flower:




Melbram said:


> Great news babies lots of :dust: comming your way
> 
> Hope everyone else is well - little quiet on here lately think everyone is waiting for appointments
> 
> AFM im back at LWH on the 12th December to attend Mr Aziz/Dr Lewis' clinic - hopefully this wont be a wasted trip like the last and i can make some progress.....roll on 2012 and all our :bfp:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

just thought i'd pop in and say hi and see how everyone was doing.

babies- i'm glad things seem to be going well for you. good luck for your down regulation.

nicjones - i think the same as you. i started my period a week before test day so think my second half is a mess. i've always said the same but all the doctors i've asked tell me its fine. i've started to take agnes castus as it is supposed to lengthen your luteal phase. i still haven't ovulated yet, three weeks after i started bleeding. they usually say it takes a couple of months to get back to normal. i had my cervix cautirised last week so we've got to avoid sex for four weeks so i haven't been tracking my cycle that closely. i haven't got my follow up appointment for another three and a half weeks. 

africa- hope your doing okay.

hello to everyone else x x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Ouch that sounds sore! why did you need that doing to your cervix...? I hope u are ok? I am doing ok as it goes thanks. Having sad days with missing my mum and xmas coming up. Some days i can cope with better than others. Its very hard and i had so hoped to be pregnant for xmas to help me cope but obviously that didnt happen so il get pissed instead xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Lianne, how are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else

I am on day 4 of stimming, noticed some bloating and a few twinges, hope the medicine is doing what it should.

Hugs to all.

:flower:


----------



## lanny23

hiya Isabella Im ok at the min thanks injections are going well got baseline on Wednesday so hope.everything is as it should be by then. how did you find the baseline is it painful or just uncomfortable? xxx glad your stimming is going well how long do you have to do it for? do you know when your first scan will be? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lanny- Internal scans are not painful at all. I have had about 10 and they are fine. GL xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Lianne

The baseline scan is fine, doesnt hurt and they show you your womb on screen!! this will be my 5th day of stimming, i have a scan on friday to check its working :happydance: fingers crossed for both of us the medicine is doing its job. Have you got much bruising? my belly is black and blue, im just keeping everything crossed its working.

:flower:




lanny23 said:


> hiya Isabella Im ok at the min thanks injections are going well got baseline on Wednesday so hope.everything is as it should be by then. how did you find the baseline is it painful or just uncomfortable? xxx glad your stimming is going well how long do you have to do it for? do you know when your first scan will be? xxx


----------



## lanny23

Arr bless you Im really surprised no marks at all.i thought id be bruised. good luck for your scan on Friday Im weirdly looking forward to my baseline now! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank u and good luck for u too. I had my baseline on a wednesday too.

:flower:




lanny23 said:


> Arr bless you Im really surprised no marks at all.i thought id be bruised. good luck for your scan on Friday Im weirdly looking forward to my baseline now! xxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi Everyone! Just a little update from me! Thanks for all your adivce its a great help and really prepares you. 
We had the patient information on monday and it was great to finally be there and go through it! Our tests - blood etc are this wednesday so then i guess we just have to get the results and see someone. Im guessing this wont be before Christmas tho? my period arrived on sunday so i think my next one will be due around the 27th Dec - so maybe mid jan i might start? Wishful thinking i suppose, nothing ever goes to plan!

Hope everybody is doing fine x


----------



## lanny23

had my baseline scan today everything is good to go for stimming i start tomorrow and have got 2 scans booked in for next yet and hopefully ec is on the 12th xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news, did they show u how to do the menopur? your having two scans? is it coz of the pcos?

Let me know how ur getting on with the stimms :thumbup:

:flower:




lanny23 said:


> had my baseline scan today everything is good to go for stimming i start tomorrow and have got 2 scans booked in for next yet and hopefully ec is on the 12th xxx


----------



## lanny23

yeah the nurse showed us how to do the menopure Im on 3 vials, yeah its because of the pcos doesn't want me to over stim. will let you know after first one tomorrow. how are you finding them any side effects? xxx


----------



## babies7777

I have found it fiddly to mix them but i just try and remain calm, im like to dh have i got it all out the bottle hee hee, he double checks otherwise i would be checking for ages. Symptoms i have had increased cm, bloating, pains and twinges in the ovaries. Hopefully that means there are eggies growing, fingers crossed. 

:flower:





lanny23 said:


> yeah the nurse showed us how to do the menopure Im on 3 vials, yeah its because of the pcos doesn't want me to over stim. will let you know after first one tomorrow. how are you finding them any side effects? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## lanny23

well had first one last night, went ok, hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

I had my stimms scan this morning and i am ready for egg collection :happydance: I have 6 follicles, 5 on left, 1 one the right and egg collection is tuesday. I was hoping for a 5 day transfer but thats out now as they are closed on a sunday so now im keeping everything crossed for healthy eggs and swimmys to make great embies, fingers crossed.

:flower:


----------



## susiesue

Good luck for egg collection Isabella, hope everything goes well for you :hugs: 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Melbram

Great news babies - everything cross for you


----------



## babies7777

Thank u!! hope u and baby are doing well :hugs:




susiesue said:


> Good luck for egg collection Isabella, hope everything goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuu!! hope its your turn soon. :flower:




Melbram said:


> Great news babies - everything cross for you


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Can anyone tell me if you took your trigger shot out of the fridge for a while before using it?

I asked the nurse if i should take it out and she just said it doesnt matter but i dunno i think it may be better at room temperture and not so cold.

Any advice, really appreciated.

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- I took my trigger shot out the fridge 15 mins before injecting it and it was fine. I didnt feel a thing ;-) 
6 follies is good but just be prepared as i had 4 follies but we only got 2 eggs and only 1 fertilised but one is all it takes so good luck and i hope you get some healthy embies xxx


----------



## lanny23

good luck tomorrow Isabella. what time do you go in? how all goes well xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope ur all well,not been on for a while, I've been busy moving house! Talk about stress! Babies,good luck 2moz x
Africa,how are things with u? Not long untill your follow up now! x
Have I missed much in here? I've just had a quick look at th last few pages,it's been very quiet! x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Just a quick update, we got 5 eggs :happydance: keeping everything crossed they fertilise.

Hugs to all.

Lianne, good luck with ur scan tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Wonderful news and i hope you get 5 embies on report call tomorrow x

Del- Im not too bad. Just plodding along and trying to cope with my grief and xmas coming up, but hoping the new year brings us new hope in the form of a BFP please god  how r u? x

xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

We got our call!! they said that out of the 5, 4 were injected and 3 have fertilised :happydance: we are having a three day:happydance: transfer on friday, sooooooooooooooo excited :dance: but sad about the 2 that didnt make it. Fingers crossed our embies will keep safe and be snuggled back inside my womb on friday. :flower:


----------



## lanny23

wow that's brilliant news Isabella really fantastic. Im back in on Friday too for my next scan. it went well this morning I've got 20 follies on my right and 18 on my left, might have to reduce the menopure! hope all goes well on Friday my fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuu we are soooooooooo excited :happydance: wow thats amazing!!! how are u feeling? tons of luck for friday too, any ideas when ur collection might be? :flower:





lanny23 said:


> wow that's brilliant news Isabella really fantastic. Im back in on Friday too for my next scan. it went well this morning I've got 20 follies on my right and 18 on my left, might have to reduce the menopure! hope all goes well on Friday my fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## lozmo

Thats brilliant babies good luck for Friday! I check this thread every day and you girls have helped me so much :hugs:

I'm going nuts sitting here on my own with this I'm 4dp5dt with one blasto on board and couldn't hold out any longer so I poas with FMU with a hospital (Clearview) tests which is 25 iu and I got a faint line :huh::shock:

I did not have to squint it's pretty clear its there but a bfn on an IC which is probably too early for them now anyway. So i went out and bought a Clearview dye theres a visible line on that too.

My trigger was 6000iu Ovitrelle on sat 26th Nov which is 12 days ago, I tested it out with ICs. My OTD is 14th Dec, 11dp5dt.

Symptoms have been sore boobs, darker areolas, really funny dogpoo taste in my mouth since yesterday, and light headedness, with strange pin prick twinges for a few day, but I put a lot of these down to the progesterone suppositories!! DH did think my boobs looked bigger yesterday but I shrugged him off.

Is it me could this be real???


----------



## Del xx

Brilliant news babies,good luck wirh the transfer hun x
Africa,I'm not too bad thanks,trying 2 stay positive and hoping that we will be fourth time lucky! Xx


----------



## Jane22

Hi girls - not been on here for a while so thought I'd pop in and see how you are all doing. 
babies - great news on your little embryos - will keep my fingers crossed for Friday for you!
lozmo - fingers crossed for you too x

Lots more appointments coming up it seems - hope they all go well for you girls.

I am doing fine - bean is 12 weeks 1 day today and I had my NHS scan today. All good - is like a little jumping bean in there! I feel totally fine, which is so strange when I know there's something growing inside me!

IVF is amazing and I really hope it works for all of you very soon. Lots of love and chins up xxxx


----------



## lanny23

babies7777 said:


> Thank uuuu we are soooooooooo excited :happydance: wow thats amazing!!! how are u feeling? tons of luck for friday too, any ideas when ur collection might be? :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> wow that's brilliant news Isabella really fantastic. Im back in on Friday too for my next scan. it went well this morning I've got 20 follies on my right and 18 on my left, might have to reduce the menopure! hope all goes well on Friday my fingers are crossed for you xxxClick to expand...

Im feeling fine thanks just few aches in my sides but that's all so far. think my egg collection is going to be Monday but will know for certain on Friday when i have my scan. yours did so well 3 out of 5 fertilising hope we get to that stage xxx


----------



## babies7777

I really hope u get to this stage too, i feel soooooooooooooooooooo lucky as only 4 were injected with swimmys, not sure why the 5th wasnt but will ask on fri so for 3 out of 4 to fertilise im over the moon. Keeping everything crossed for friday for us both xx




lanny23 said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank uuuu we are soooooooooo excited :happydance: wow thats amazing!!! how are u feeling? tons of luck for friday too, any ideas when ur collection might be? :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanny23 said:
> 
> 
> wow that's brilliant news Isabella really fantastic. Im back in on Friday too for my next scan. it went well this morning I've got 20 follies on my right and 18 on my left, might have to reduce the menopure! hope all goes well on Friday my fingers are crossed for you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im feeling fine thanks just few aches in my sides but that's all so far. think my egg collection is going to be Monday but will know for certain on Friday when i have my scan. yours did so well 3 out of 5 fertilising hope we get to that stage xxxClick to expand...


----------



## babies7777

Thank u Jane and huge congrats to u for 12 weeks!!! 

:flower:




Jane22 said:


> Hi girls - not been on here for a while so thought I'd pop in and see how you are all doing.
> babies - great news on your little embryos - will keep my fingers crossed for Friday for you!
> lozmo - fingers crossed for you too x
> 
> Lots more appointments coming up it seems - hope they all go well for you girls.
> 
> I am doing fine - bean is 12 weeks 1 day today and I had my NHS scan today. All good - is like a little jumping bean in there! I feel totally fine, which is so strange when I know there's something growing inside me!
> 
> IVF is amazing and I really hope it works for all of you very soon. Lots of love and chins up xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Fantastic news babies :happydance: everything crossed for you for a :bfp:

Lanny that's great news when is your EC?

Jane - 12 weeks time has flown by!

hello to everyone else hope you are all doing well and getting ready for 2012 and our :bfp:

Afm waiting for appointment on Monday with Dr Lewis to go through OH's SA then hopefully all systems go for the New Year!


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls :flower:

Babies that's fab news, I had three fertilise so am thinking it's a lucky number :baby: Hope all goes well and your embies are little fighters :hugs:

Lanny your scan sounds promising so fingers crossed for your ec very soon :flower:

Melbram I hope you get your appointment through and fingers crossed for your 2012 bfp :baby:

Hi del and Africa, hope you ladies are doing ok, am praying for a very positive 2012 for you, bring on the bfp's!! 

Lozmo - good luck, I hope it's your bfp hun, I had sore boobs too, they stopped about a week after the trigger then started again about 5 days before otd. 

Jane - wow 12 weeks bet you are soooo chuffed. I agree ivf is amazing and I just really hope that all the ladies on here get there dreams :hugs:
I have my 20 week scan next week, time is flying, got a bump now, nothing 
fits!! Still won't relax though till bubs is safely out with me. 

Lots of love and hugs to everyone xxx :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuu, i really hope its a lucky number too, Wow ur 20 weeks!!! that has flown by, soooooooo happy for u :flower:



susiesue said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Babies that's fab news, I had three fertilise so am thinking it's a lucky number :baby: Hope all goes well and your embies are little fighters :hugs:
> 
> Lanny your scan sounds promising so fingers crossed for your ec very soon :flower:
> 
> Melbram I hope you get your appointment through and fingers crossed for your 2012 bfp :baby:
> 
> Hi del and Africa, hope you ladies are doing ok, am praying for a very positive 2012 for you, bring on the bfp's!!
> 
> Lozmo - good luck, I hope it's your bfp hun, I had sore boobs too, they stopped about a week after the trigger then started again about 5 days before otd.
> 
> Jane - wow 12 weeks bet you are soooo chuffed. I agree ivf is amazing and I just really hope that all the ladies on here get there dreams :hugs:
> I have my 20 week scan next week, time is flying, got a bump now, nothing
> fits!! Still won't relax though till bubs is safely out with me.
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to everyone xxx :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Yes lets hope 4th time lucky for you x

Babies- Great news on embies! are u having 1 or 2 transferred? GL for transfer x

Lozmo- I would test again in few days an if a line that you see without squinting, take that as a early bfp ;-) GL x

Jane- Yay on 12wk milestone! glad all is well and yes IVF is amazing if it works... lol x

Susie- Oh my 20wks! cant believe how fast that has gone! so glad all is well x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Got FU appt next thursday and praying they have a better action plan for next time around. Really hope they dont suggest donor eggs as that is not a route we would take so it would be game over for us if thats the case. Im trying to be positive tho as we did get 1 top grade embie so hopefully more meds an more eggs xxx


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck for ur scan Lianne :flower:

Laura hope u and baba are doing well.

Hi to everyone else.

:flower:


----------



## lanny23

hiya thanks all went well with scan some big follies around 16 17 and 18 egg collection Tuesday. how did you get on today at transfer? xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hey ladies hope ur all well. Been a hectic and scary week for me, wednesday 30th nov my son stopped breathing and i had to resuscitate him. it turned out he had a virus called bronculitis, its extremely common in under 1 year old's this time of year. they have to have oxygen and sometimes ventilated to assist them to breath while they fight the virus them selves. luckily hes now home after a week in hospital and hes back to his old self. as common as it is, myself and everyone ive spoken to have never heard of it! it started with a cough and riley never missed a feed! he went down hill in about 7 hours. just wanted to warn u all so u have an idea and can also let friends and family know if they have young children. as i say its very common and easily treated but u need to keep a close eye on the kids and get it diagnosed asap. x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok.

Foxy that must have been awful, im so glad he is on the mend. :hugs:

Lianne, thats great news, so this time next week u will be pupo!! 

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, im pupo!! :happydance: with two perfect little peas. Keeping everything crossed for a bfp and tons of luck to everyone else.


----------



## Melbram

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> Foxy that must have been awful, im so glad he is on the mend. :hugs:
> 
> Lianne, thats great news, so this time next week u will be pupo!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> Afm, im pupo!! :happydance: with two perfect little peas. Keeping everything crossed for a bfp and tons of luck to everyone else.

Eek! everything crossed for your :bfp: - that would be the best xmas prezzie!


----------



## lanny23

well done Im glad it all went well today, HC just rang they've changed my ec to Monday. woo hoo can't wait now xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya everyone!!

not been on here for a while, just thought id pop in and have a read on how u are all getting on!!

i see theres lots going on atm!!!!!! sending tonnes of babydust to all u girlies wiv upcoming apps and cycles!!!!! i wish u all the luck in the world!! and hope to see lots of BFPs in the new year and the end of this one to hehe!!! :D u all truly deserve it!!!


im 25 weeks pregnant now and seem to be getting bigger by the day hehe! soooooo looking 4ward to march when she arrives!! hehe, il pop in from time to time to see how everyone is getting on!!!!!!!!! 
miracles do happen especially when u least expect it!!!! :D
like i said i wish u all lots of luck and ofcourse babydust!!!!!!! +++++++++++++ xxx


oh just noticed i need to change my lil ticker things below as they say im 24 weeks and 4 days, but shes growing a lil bigger so my due date has changed slightly now haha!!!! shes a chunky monkey!!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Foxey- OMG hun! so glad your lil boy is ok now! must of been terrifying! x

Laura- Cant believe you are 25wks already! time goes soooo fast! x

Lanny- GL for EC tomorrow! x

Isabella- HUGE congrats on being pupo with twins! woop woop x

Hi to everyone else. Not much to report here. Got FU on thursday and sooo nervous of what might get said xxx


----------



## lanny23

just got back from ec got 12 eggs so just a waiting game now for the phone call tomorrow xxx


----------



## MrsE75

H


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all

Sorry I've been AWOL been away for two weeks with my hubby which was well earned and needed. 

Lamely that's amazing 12 eggs never heard of people havun that many so I'm sure you will have your little fighter in there!

Lots seems to be happening so im catching up with the posts. I was so annoyed today and not sure if anyone else had the same. I had the very bad reaction to clomid as you know so went back to see them and they said I can't take it anymore so next stage is IVF so we said we would like to think about it and made appt to go back at end of this month. Well we talked that night and decided that yes we would do it, I'm a little scared what the drugs will do to me this time but decided it was worth it. 

Following day I called and left a message for the consultant we saw- good enough she calle back I told her our decision and she said she would write the referral and cancel the appt at end of dec. 

Due to hols I called before we left to see dates of next PIE and we were too late for the nov one but told would be on dec one (which is tomorrow). I've taken a half day so I can be tere for 5pm but never got the PIE letter while away so called this morning and they've not had referral and appt in dec still in diary - I was fuming. Anyway a nice lady has sorted it and will request my file and I'm attending tomorrow. 

What annoyed me is that this is so stressful and had I not called them we would be waiting for months plus we wouldn't have gone to appt in dec so thy would have assumed we didn't want to do it!!

All turned out ok but seriously how bad is that!


----------



## Melbram

Lanny that's fab news!

MrsE75 : hope you had a great break - sorry to hear about your apointment mess-up they do seem to be a bit laxy-daisy sometimes but glad you got it sorted out

AFM: I attended LWH today and seen Dr Lewis Jones he was so nice - he examined OH and has found he has a rather large vein in his left testicle which is called a varicocele - he has referred OH for a scan. It could well be that due to the seize of the vein it is passing too much blood into the scrotum and making it too hot and killing his sperm :gun:- which would make sense because he's prett much half on every count. So we have a glimmer of hope that we wont be needing IVF :happydance: which is really strange feeling because I had come to terms with the fact we were :wacko:

Hope everyone else is well :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news, tons of luck for tomorrow.




lanny23 said:


> just got back from ec got 12 eggs so just a waiting game now for the phone call tomorrow xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yay, glad u are finally getting some answers, everything crossed for u :flower:




Melbram said:


> Lanny that's fab news!
> 
> MrsE75 : hope you had a great break - sorry to hear about your apointment mess-up they do seem to be a bit laxy-daisy sometimes but glad you got it sorted out
> 
> AFM: I attended LWH today and seen Dr Lewis Jones he was so nice - he examined OH and has found he has a rather large vein in his left testicle which is called a varicocele - he has referred OH for a scan. It could well be that due to the seize of the vein it is passing too much blood into the scrotum and making it too hot and killing his sperm :gun:- which would make sense because he's prett much half on every count. So we have a glimmer of hope that we wont be needing IVF :happydance: which is really strange feeling because I had come to terms with the fact we were :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :thumbup:


----------



## lanny23

well HC just same out of the 12 eggs they injected 11 and 6 have fertilized so egg transfer is on Thursday. were really pleased. Im still in pain today though is that normal? xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yay thats great news, i had some pain but if ur not sure best to get checked out. good luck for thurs :flower:




lanny23 said:


> well HC just same out of the 12 eggs they injected 11 and 6 have fertilized so egg transfer is on Thursday. were really pleased. Im still in pain today though is that normal? xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, not been on here for a while. Great news lanny and babies, fingers crossed you get the one xmas prezzy you are longing for :thumbup:


Afm Since the failure of my last attempt i decided i just needed a break from anything to do with ivf. For the past year everything has been about ivf and i just needed a break. Im still quite upset and my meeting with mr gazvani last week didnt help. Well basically my egg collection was too early and due to that my eggs didnt get a chance to mature to the level they needed to. If they had let me continue stimming then i was at risk of OHSS and so they had to collect when they did. 

I also told them i was in hospital and his response really wound me up. The hospital said i had some level of OHSS and i think they said that because they are not use to seeing such large follies. During ec i am sure some of my organs had been moved and that was what was causing the pain. The hospital did a external scan and found that things were not where they should be inside but as soon as they did an internal scan the pain went. Mr gazvani was adamant that there was no way that could happen and the person who told me that should be shot. If it was OHSS the pain would not just disappear would it? :shrug: He made me feel like i didnt know what i was talking about and made out i had OHSS and it was so mild i should never have gone in to A&E and i was being a wuss. When i tried to argue he was having none of it and dh had to step in which p***ed me off even more cuz he took mr gazvani's side even tho he saw how much pain i was in. He really got it when we got home. :growlmad:

Anyways after all that it has been decided i have to ring back on jan cycle and they will plan for a feb/march start. I will be on 2 vials of menopur (i was 3 previously) so follies dont get too big too quickly giving eggs time to mature. Im at higher risk of OHSS this way and so may have to wait 3 months and allow ovaries to recover before they do the transfer. :cry: i really cant handle anymore delays

So sorry for ranting and bringing the positive vibe of the thread down but i just needed to let it out to those that understood. Dh has not been much help and im still mad at him for undermining me at hc :grr:


----------



## Melbram

Aw Babydust you've had an awful time of it - i didnt think much to Mr Gazvani when i saw him i felt as if he didnt know what he was talking about and that he felt more awkward that us.

I hope it works next time round for you - you deserve a break! x


----------



## africaqueen

Lanny- Fab news about getting 12 eggs! GL for transfer! x

Melbram- Ooh sounds promising! lets hope u dont need IVF cos believe me it is not the way any of us would go if there was another way x

Babydust- Im sorry u are having a crap time. My dh can be like that too, he takes the word of docs an nurses as gospel when sometimes they dont have a clue! lol. Hope all works out for you soon x

MrsE- Good luck for PIE x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- We have our FU appt tomorrow so hoping we get a better action plan for next time after just 2 eggs last cycle. Would love at least 4 next time so we have more chance xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Lanny - fingers crossed for you!!!

Melbram - agree it sounds really encouraging - amazing what they can find out mind blowing!!

Baby dust - sounds like you're having a crap time but most men are the same. In fact whenever I go to docs or to women's I brief my dj on what points I'm wantin to get across and tell him to make sure we cover them and to support me - at the end of the day it's about the two of you and your family so in both your interests to ensure you get the outcome you want. 

Africa - good luck and hope you get a great action plan together. 

AFM - went to PIE - so funny cos dh agreed it was the first time he'd sat through a biology class, he was always playing football or rugby at school! Anyway got our papers to fill out this weekend and the got our blood tests next week and then assume by time we get to see consultant and depending on dates we may be able to start in feb or march!? Fingers crossed


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, had our FU appt today... It didnt go too well really. Cant rem name of cons we seen but 1st name was geoff? lol. Memory is crap lately as im so tired all the time. Anyway, he said that obviously 2 eggs is not the result they wanted but it was a good point that we got a top grade embie from the cycle, on the down side he said that usually in cases of low responders on the next cycle the result is not great either (usually not all cases) as such a poor response would usually point to low egg reserve... so he did a blood test to see AMH level and said that he will see me again on 12th Jan to discuss the next steps. He said if its low but there's still a chance of getting eggs he will probs go for short protocol and increase menopur to maybe 5 amps instead of 3. He said in the odd case that women have had poor response 1st time and much better next but to be prepared that realistically our result probs wont be great. He said if my AMH is as low as he thinks it is then we will have to discuss 'options'. I just pray to god that my reserve is good enough to just bless us with one precious baby, thats all we want in the world. I am scared of result but not a lot i can do is there? just try and stay hopeful that my eggs are good enough to give us our miracle as i know egg donation would be a option but i cant even think about that route at the moment... So we are in limbo again intill 12th Jan and then go from there. He also said that my BMI is a issue and that when i want to start again he would weigh me an not start cycle intill BMI was below 30 but to try and get it to 25... which means i have months of waiting so i told him il get it below 30 and then start as i cant wait any longer as what if i only have a few eggs left and i leave it too late? he also said that extreme grief and stress would of had no effect on the meds but i disagree as stress and grief can give ppl heart attacks etc so why not interfere with hormones? i mean stress can delay af etc so whats to say it cant mess with hormones? I just dont know xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi Africa, so sorry Hun that you didn't get better news at your Fu appt. I totally agree with you about stress, every thing you read about fertility says that it's affected by stress so I don't agree with what the doctor said. As for your reserve, do you know what your fsh level was before your cycle? Mine must have been higher than yours as I was on 4 vials of menopur and fsh does give an indication of ovarian reserve, it was the result I was most nervous about! Try and stay hopeful, I know it must be really hard though. I also remember the first Xmas without mum so I know how hard things must be at the moment. Am thinking of you and praying for a better 2012 for you xxxxxx :hugs::hug xx


----------



## Melbram

Sorry it wasnt better news for you today Africa - i hope things work out for you in the New Year x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Africa - Sorry it wasn't better news for you. I agree with Susiesue that it seems strange your FSH was normal and they are saying your AMH is low. You have also been pregnant twice naturally not that long ago haven't you? There seemed to be a lot of women on here with poor response and low egg numbers around the same time as you so could it have been a drug problem? 

AFM - I was supposed to go for my follow up appointment on the 22nd December but it has been cancelled and now have to go on the 12th January. I am scared of what they are going to say but am going to try and be postive whatever they do say and keep on trying. I am going to have our baby someday. I have had an infection on my cervix where it was treated with the cold coagulation. I have been bleeding heavily and had pains. I have been on strong antibiotics and I just hope it hasn't effected my fertility further.

Hello to everyone else and good luck to those ladies in ther 2 week wait xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Thank you. Yes it is so hard without my mum right now. I need her more than ever. I am glad i have support here and i agree that dr is wrong and stress can have a huge impact. My FSH was around 7.5 i think? x

Cvaeh- Yes i was pregnant in Jan an July last yr so if i mananged that twice naturally then surely i have a chance? and i did notice too that a lot of us had poor response at same time so poss bad batch of drugs?? i just pray we are able to have another cycle x

Melbram- Hope u are k x


----------



## Melbram

Im good thank you Africa - hoping this little delay in getting OH sortd will be worth it and they can do something to help us get pregnant naturally or perhaps with IUI. If is doesnt work it will prob b another yr before we will begin IVF so fo fingers crossed!

Keep ur chin up and try and get through Christmas ur mum will be with you and will give you the strength to move forward in the new year x


----------



## laura25

Would like to wish all u lovely girlies a very merry christmas and a fantastic New year!!! Hope all ur dreams come true, and to those girlies who are waiting to start cycles or are going thru cycles atm, i hope u get ur lil miracles in 2012!!!!!!! Have a great time girlies!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww same to you Laura!
You have a wonderful year ahead of you and i pray many more of us do too.
Wishing all my girlies a happy christmas an much joy in the new year! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all ok.

Lianne, hope the 2ww is going well for u,

Tons of luck for all those with appointments and treatment soon,

Afm, its test day and we got our BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: sooooooooooooooo amazed beyond belief. I wish u all tons of luck and lots more bfp's to come.


----------



## lanny23

wow Isabella congratulations Im so happy for you! what an amazing Christmas present. my text day is next Wednesday we ended up having a 5 day transfer last Saturday in the end. the 2ww is horrible every little twinge Im dramatic over! don't know what to look out for as good symptoms so its just a constant stress! how do you feel? xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuuu soooooooo much, wow u ended up with a 5 day? what happened? was it just really growing well?
I have wrote about my symptoms in my journal but the main differences i had was i usually start to spot around day 21 and nothing at all came and i was getting sharp pains that lasted a few seconds, not like period cramps but different type of cramps, never felt that before. My boobs are not overly sore just quite heavy feeling and im constantly thirsty thats all really so far. Have you tested yet or are you waiting till official day? i waited and im so glad i did tho it was v hard. They have asked if i want to do the dols trial and i wasnt sure at first but decided to go for it so i have to go back to the centre tomorrow to pick up the medicine.

Tons of luck for wed!!!!! :hugs:




lanny23 said:


> wow Isabella congratulations Im so happy for you! what an amazing Christmas present. my text day is next Wednesday we ended up having a 5 day transfer last Saturday in the end. the 2ww is horrible every little twinge Im dramatic over! don't know what to look out for as good symptoms so its just a constant stress! how do you feel? xxx


----------



## lanny23

well i had 12 eggs and 6 of them fertilized so was booked in for the Thursday for et. they rang that morning though and said they were all of excellent quality and they couldn't choose as Im only having a one embryo transfer so they wanted to wait til day 5 to let them mature so that one stands out as the obvious choice. so went in Saturday instead by that point most of the others were of no use but they had one blasty so in it went! got letter yesterday that none of the other 5 could be rowed which Im upset about. so literally everything rides on this one little embryo! xxx


----------



## babies7777

That sounds really promising tho that little embie made it so far, i know what u mean tho about the ones that didnt make it as i felt the same with the quints but you have a really good chance as it shows that embie is a fighter!! i have everything crossed for u and cant wait to hear on wednesday. :hugs:




lanny23 said:


> well i had 12 eggs and 6 of them fertilized so was booked in for the Thursday for et. they rang that morning though and said they were all of excellent quality and they couldn't choose as Im only having a one embryo transfer so they wanted to wait til day 5 to let them mature so that one stands out as the obvious choice. so went in Saturday instead by that point most of the others were of no use but they had one blasty so in it went! got letter yesterday that none of the other 5 could be rowed which Im upset about. so literally everything rides on this one little embryo! xxx


----------



## susiesue

Big congratulations Isabella, that's fab news and what an amazing Christmas present :baby: I was thinking it must be your test date soon. I did the dols trial, you will be sick of the pessaries but it's worth it as you get extra scans and dr Russell is lovely. 

Hope everyone else has a lovely Christmas and I hope for you all to get bfp's in the new year, bring on 2012!! 
0::xmas8::xmas8::


----------



## Melbram

Fantastic news Babies!!!


----------



## laura25

woop what a lovely christmas prezzie hun!! congrats!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuuuuu it sure was the best christmas present ever. Just back from the centre with a huge box of pessaries, they took blood too and got my scan booked :happydance: Did u have any clues as to whether you were taking the real stuff or not?

Have a great christmas!!




susiesue said:


> Big congratulations Isabella, that's fab news and what an amazing Christmas present :baby: I was thinking it must be your test date soon. I did the dols trial, you will be sick of the pessaries but it's worth it as you get extra scans and dr Russell is lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a lovely Christmas and I hope for you all to get bfp's in the new year, bring on 2012!!
> 0::xmas8::xmas8::


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuuuu we are over the moon. :flower:

Have a great christmas!!



laura25 said:


> woop what a lovely christmas prezzie hun!! congrats!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi Isabella, the only clue I had was that my symptoms from the pessaries that I had in the 2ww didn't go until I stopped the trial, had dodgy tummy for first 12 weeks which just stopped when the pessaries stopped! But I still don't know if I was on the real thing, don't find out till baby has been born. Good luck and have a fab christmas xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Isabela- HUGE congrats to you an dh! what a lovely christmas gift for you x

Lanny- That lil blast is a fighter so u have a great chance x

Merry christmas to everyone and i pray 2012 brings many bfps and babies for us xxx


----------



## lanny23

Well its test day tomorrow how early can i do it? Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for testing Lanny xxx


----------



## lanny23

Hi all hope you hd a lovely Christmas. Well we've just tested and bfp!!!!! Can't believe it keep looking at the test but its still says pregnant!!!!! Xxx


----------



## babies7777

Yayayayayayayayaayayyyayaayyyyayayay huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!1 sooooooooooooo happy for uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Are u going to do the dols trial?







lanny23 said:


> Hi all hope you hd a lovely Christmas. Well we've just tested and bfp!!!!! Can't believe it keep looking at the test but its still says pregnant!!!!! Xxx


----------



## lozmo

Aw congrats Lanny and Babies on your BFPs that's wonderful news, gives me hope anyway. I had nothing frozen either, I wonder what they are doing with them??

Africa- I hope you managed to have some happiness over christmas, it must have been so so hard for you :hugs:

AFM I had BFPs then BFNs so it looks like I had a chemical :cry: My GP signed me off sick but wouldn't do a beta. I couldn't post on here I was just too upset, as it was looking great all the way through up until then. Our follow up is 26th Jan, and of course we have to wait out for the obligatory 'three bleeds'. 

Christmas was ok, made better with wine and cigars :hugs:


----------



## susiesue

Lanny that is great news, bet you are over the moon, what a fab start to the new year!! :baby:
Let's hope this is the start of lots of 2012 BFP's for everyone else :hugs:

Lozmo, so sorry hun that it wasnt better news for you this time and wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle xx 

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lanny- Wooohooooo!! HUGE congrats on your BFP an i hope u and Babies have started a domino effect for the rest of us ;-) x

Lozmo- Im sorry the result was not good and i hope your ok. Yes christmas was very sad without my mum but we had dinner with my dad and made the best of things. x

Hi to susie, melbram, jane, laura, babydust and all the gang. x

AFM- Getting more nervous about this AMH result on the 12th. Pray that its within the allowence of having another funded cycle. wishing all of us a happy an healthy 2012 and i pray those that are pregnant have their babies arrive safely and that those of us still waiting to get that BFP manage to get it in new year xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hi Girls
Just popped on here to see what's new and am made up to see TWO bfp's!! Congratulations Babies and Lanny. Hope the new few weeks go well until you can have your scans!
I'm 15 weeks now and all going well, but still waiting for a bump to reassure me there's something in there!
Good luck AQ for your follow up appt, and to everyone else xx


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Jane, 15wks already! it doesnt seem like yesterday we were sat at PIE together! glad all going well for you xxx


----------



## lanny23

Just started bleeding HC shut help what do i do?


----------



## susiesue

Lanny I had some bleeding after my bfp and I rang the emergency room at the women's. Hope all ok for you xx :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Hope everything is ok lanny, :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Lanny- Hope everything is ok. Not much point in panicking at this early stage, altho i know easier said than done. They will just tell you its a threatened mc and say see whay happens. If you have pain with the bleeding, go to GP out of hrs hun. Good luck and i hope its a little bleed that stops for you xxx


----------



## Melbram

Congrats on your BFP Lanny - hope the bleeding was nothing of any concern x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Del xx

Hi lovely ladies! Happy New Year to u all! Not been on for a while so thought I would pop in to say hi! Fantastic news babies and Lanny,congratulations! xx 
Hope all the other mothers to be on here are doing well Xx
I hope that 2012 will be lucky for all of us who are due to have treatment! 
Africa - when are u due to start the next round? xx
Afm - docs have picked up a problem with my antibodies through some blood tests that were done so waiting to have further tests on my immune system! X


----------



## lanny23

It was a chemical pregnancy were devastated.


----------



## babies7777

I'm so sorry Lianne :hugs:




lanny23 said:


> It was a chemical pregnancy were devastated.


----------



## MrsE75

Lanny that's awful for you I'm so sorry. Just take it easy


----------



## susiesue

So sorry Lanny, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Lanny- Big hugs hun. So sorry. The great news is tho that IVF worked 1st time for you so you response well an next time will be a sticky embie xxx

Del- We have appt on 12th to get AMH results so it depends on what they are as to what we do next. If its below a certin level the pct wont fund another cycle unless i use donor eggs as they wont waste funding when there is little chance of eggs but praying it wont come to that as they said even if they can manage to get another 2 they would try it. How are u? x

Hi to everyone else. I am very down today as missing my mum so much and so worried about test result and also its 2yrs today since we lost our 1st baby and my tube so very sad today xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Aw AF hope you are managing to get through the day. All very sad for you and can't imagine how you must be feeling. Just have a chill out weekend. 

We're not having too many happy stories on here since 2012 so we need to change that all of us waiting we need to have positive mental attitude we WILL have our BFPs this year!!!

Afm - had my bloods done after pie so now waiting for appt to see consultant, give them paperwork and then next period hopefully we're go for the first time. I know the chances of a BFP first time are hugely unlikely and I'm trying to prepare myself and hubby for that but I want to be really positive going into it as I'm sure that can't do any harm!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Lots of women get preg 1st cycle so pma all the way hun xxx


----------



## Jane22

Really sorry Lanny xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Babies-congratulations, that's great news.

Lanny-so sorry to hear that your little embryo didn't make it. Thinking of you x x

Del - glad things seem to be moving forward for you. Have you been having all your tests at the women's? When will you be having another cycle.

Africaqueen -I had the amh test just before Christmas too. I'm dreading the result. We go back to see the consultant thursday. I am hoping he will have the result then as I just need to know now. Dh is also being tested for Dna fragmentation and aneuploidy. 

My body has been all over the place since I had my cervix cautirized. I ended up with an infection and bleed for five weeks. I had to have two courses of antibiotics before it started to clear. I've relaxed over Christmas with what I have eaten and drunk but I'm trying to get back to being healthy now ready for another go. Xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

happy new year ladies, hope everyone is well. lanny im sorry to read ur news.
how r ya africa? seems to be quiet on this feed now adays. 
just checking in on u all, my little man is 10 weeks old on wednesday and keeping me busy. keeping everything crossed for u all xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cveah- Our appt is on thur too at 3.10. What time is yours?? your results will be there from AMH as i asked how long an they said a wk so we will deffo get our results. I am sure yours will be fine as you got a decent amount of eggs but im dreading my result cos i only got 2 eggs last cycle an consultant expects my ovarian reserve to be very low :-(
Good luck to us both x

Foxey- Nice to see you in here an i cant believe that your lil man is 10wks old now! bet you are so happy x

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is ok? very quiet in here lately xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi everyone,how r u all doing?
I'm so sorry to hear that lanny,big hug xx
Africa and cvaeh,I'm well thank u,been very busy scine we have moved into the new house. The bloods were done through my GP,need to phone Mr Gazvsni's secretary to make an appointment,seeing him privately at the Spire Liverpool. He deals with immune testing and treatment. Hoping to start again in june,but only if I'm happy that every possible test has been done. It's going to cost a fortune but it will be worth it if it works! 
When are u hoping to get started again cvaeh? X
Africa,i hope u get good results hun x 
Foxey,nice to hear from u hun,hope little man is doing well x
Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- our appointment is 12 o'clock. Yes I got plenty of eggs but consultant was worried about quality as we have such a low fertilization rate. We'll hopefully get dhs results back too. I hope your amh is high enough for another go on the nhs.

Del-We are going to see what or if our results reveal anything on Thursday before we embark on another cycle. We have decided to have a break until April whatever. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay. X


----------



## susiesue

Cvaeh and Africa - hope it's good news for you both tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts. Fingers crossed for your bfp's in 2012. 

Del - glad to hear you are getting somewhere with your tests, I hope it's your year as well. 

Hello to everyone else :hugs:

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Wow cant believe you are nearly 24wks pregnant! seems like yesterday you announced your BFP! x

Cvaeh- Good luck for your appt tomorrow too. Fingers crossed its happy news for us x

Del- Good luck for your immune testing x

Lanny- Hope you are ok as can be x

Isabella- Hope all is well for you and almost 7wks already! x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am a nervous wreck over these AMH results tomorrow afternoon. I had to leave work today after 1hr as i was having panic attacks and iv taken the whole day off tomorrow as i can think of nothing else. I am just so scared that my level may be too low to have another cycle of IVF using my own eggs... please pray for me ladies an keep fingers x'd. Cant really take anymore sad news right now xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope everyone is well? 
Just dropped in 2 see how u got on today Africa and cvaeh?? Hope it went ok for u. Xx
Susie,thank u for your support. How R u feeling? xx


----------



## MrsE75

Me too been thinking about you both today. Hope you got the news you were hoping for x


----------



## cvaeh

Thanks for thinking about me. It wasn't good news. My amh was only 4 which is very low apparently.I really don't understand why it's so low because both cycles I got plenty of follicles and my eggs were graded at one under the microscope. My fsh is normal too. They have taken more blood to test my chromosomes and have to wait ten weeks for result. They suggested trying again on same drugs but I feel I need a change in drugs or Protocol so will push that fact. Didn't get husbands tests back so that may be another problem.

Africa- how did you get on?have been thinking of you x x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Im sorry your amh was low but its double mine so stay positive xxx

Well result was bad. My AMH was only 2.05 :((((( VERY poor for a woman of 40 let alone 30 :(( Consultant said that he would say donor eggs is the way to go as we would be very lucky to get even 1 egg if we tried again. Me an dh said that even 1 egg gives us a tiny chance and we want to try it so we start a short protocol start of March's cycle with max amps of menopur which is 5amps to just try and give us a chance. Cons said that we need to be realistic tho and be prepared to get no eggs at all. Dh and i were in tears all afternoon. We are just heartbroken and cant believe it as im only 30... my mum started menopause at 34 so they think it could be in the genes but nobody knows for sure. He said when i start showing signs of menopause i will need to take HRT as so many things are affected by early menopause. I honestly cant believe it. Such a lot to take in. We are going to give it a shot and if we get no eggs then we have a lot to consider but if im honest i cant imagine having donor eggs and i know it works for so many women but i would always feel sad that i have not got a part of me and my mum there... i am just gutted and dh is very down. We have had too much sadness already and now this. To of lost our 2 babies and my tubes was bad enough but now this??!! Sorry for down post ladies. Im just devastated xx


----------



## Melbram

Cavea and Africaqueen I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs: there is still hope and I will be praying for you both on next cycle 

AFM OH had ultrasound today to look at his possible varicocele. We were hoping it was a varicocele that could be operated on to give us an extra chance of conceiving naturally but the vein is not behaving like a varicocele and everything appears normal. We are back of LWH on the 2nd Feb so will see what Dr Lewis Jones says then but probably will be moving forward with IVF.

Hi to the rest of the gang hope you are all well x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well.

Aq and Cvaeh, :hugs: im keeping everything crossed for your next cycle.

Melbram, im sorry the scan didnt show anything for dh, keeping everything crossed u can start asap, :hugs:

Hi to laura, susie, jane hope you're all ok.

Foxy cant believe ur little one is 10 weeks!!! time is flying.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, we had our scan today and we have one beautiful perfect little pea. We got to hear the heart beat which was so amazing. I have pics etc in my journal.

Big hugs to all and here's to lots of 2012 babies an bfp's. :flower:


----------



## laura25

hi to all u girlies, just thought id pop in to see how everyone is doing! :D

soooo sorry for u girlies that have got bad news recently but stay positive u still have a chance!!! doesnt matter how big or small dnt give up!!!!!! i will keep my fingers crossed and pray for u girlies!! xxx


babies- sooooo glad u had ur scan hun, its amazing isnt it!! im a massive 30 weeks now lol and soooo happy just 10 weeks to go! woop!!! xxx

hope all the rest of u girlies are good and wishing u all a BFP in 2012!
hope all ur dreams come true!!!!!!! xxx ++++++++++ tonnes of babydust++++++++++ xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,hope everyone has a nice weekend planned! It's a beautiful day here,just been out to feed the chickens,going for a long walk this afternoon.
Africa amd cvaeh,sorry that your results were not what u were hoping for. Be positive and give this next round all you've got! u only need one little fighter to make your dreams come true.Xx

Laura,can't believe u only have 10 weeks to go.Xx
Hi to everyone else on here x


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuuuuu, it was truly amazing and to hear the heartbeat just made me melt. Wow 30 weeks!! its flown by sooooo fast, that scan pic is gorgeous i def want to get one, we said we would wait till around 20 weeks and then pay for one. Quick question did you decide to stay at lwh for antenatal or switch?. I am still going back at the mo for the dols but my gp is sending me to whiston for antenatal. The consultant yesterday said you can choose anywhere so im not sure now where to pick, maybe warrington i dunno. 




laura25 said:


> hi to all u girlies, just thought id pop in to see how everyone is doing! :D
> 
> soooo sorry for u girlies that have got bad news recently but stay positive u still have a chance!!! doesnt matter how big or small dnt give up!!!!!! i will keep my fingers crossed and pray for u girlies!! xxx
> 
> 
> babies- sooooo glad u had ur scan hun, its amazing isnt it!! im a massive 30 weeks now lol and soooo happy just 10 weeks to go! woop!!! xxx
> 
> hope all the rest of u girlies are good and wishing u all a BFP in 2012!
> hope all ur dreams come true!!!!!!! xxx ++++++++++ tonnes of babydust++++++++++ xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls! 

Africa & Cvaeh I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't get better news at your appointments. It's hard to find the words to make you feel better but try and hold onto hope, you still have another try and miracles do happen, you only need one egg. :hugs:

Laura love your scan pic Hun, we decided not to get one, but my 20 week pic is a really good one. 

Babies - glad your scan went well, hearing the hb is really the best sound in the world. I have stayed at lwh even though whiston is my closest, have found it fine so far, quite busy but staff are great. 

Del - am good thanks, so grateful to be pregnant but finding that I am worrying over everything so be glad when it's May! 

Hi to everyone and lots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks Susie, im still undecided think i want to do a few tours, my main things are i want a water birth if possible so want to choose somewhere that would give me the best chance as i know some only have one pool etc. Would love a home birth but nervous with the first to make sure everything ok, the consultant at lwh laughed when i said that and said he doesnt believe in hippy births and wants medicalisation all the way, i dont agree i think labour should where possible be natural but everyone is intitled to their opinion of course. Have you found out the sex? 




susiesue said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Africa & Cvaeh I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't get better news at your appointments. It's hard to find the words to make you feel better but try and hold onto hope, you still have another try and miracles do happen, you only need one egg. :hugs:
> 
> Laura love your scan pic Hun, we decided not to get one, but my 20 week pic is a really good one.
> 
> Babies - glad your scan went well, hearing the hb is really the best sound in the world. I have stayed at lwh even though whiston is my closest, have found it fine so far, quite busy but staff are great.
> 
> Del - am good thanks, so grateful to be pregnant but finding that I am worrying over everything so be glad when it's May!
> 
> Hi to everyone and lots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks everyone. I am trying to be positive and give the next cycle our best shot. I will be getting signed off work for the whole 2ww as i want to have lots of rest and no stress, providing we get that far of course x

Babies- Glad your scan went well and how lovely about the HB x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## laura25

babies7777 said:


> Thank uuuuuuu, it was truly amazing and to hear the heartbeat just made me melt. Wow 30 weeks!! its flown by sooooo fast, that scan pic is gorgeous i def want to get one, we said we would wait till around 20 weeks and then pay for one. Quick question did you decide to stay at lwh for antenatal or switch?. I am still going back at the mo for the dols but my gp is sending me to whiston for antenatal. The consultant yesterday said you can choose anywhere so im not sure now where to pick, maybe warrington i dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura25 said:
> 
> 
> hi to all u girlies, just thought id pop in to see how everyone is doing! :D
> 
> soooo sorry for u girlies that have got bad news recently but stay positive u still have a chance!!! doesnt matter how big or small dnt give up!!!!!! i will keep my fingers crossed and pray for u girlies!! xxx
> 
> 
> babies- sooooo glad u had ur scan hun, its amazing isnt it!! im a massive 30 weeks now lol and soooo happy just 10 weeks to go! woop!!! xxx
> 
> hope all the rest of u girlies are good and wishing u all a BFP in 2012!
> hope all ur dreams come true!!!!!!! xxx ++++++++++ tonnes of babydust++++++++++ xxxClick to expand...


hey hunny, yeah i decided to stay at liverpool womans for everything so i go there when i have antenatal apps! xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

babies7777 said:


> Thank uuuuuuu, it was truly amazing and to hear the heartbeat just made me melt. Wow 30 weeks!! its flown by sooooo fast, that scan pic is gorgeous i def want to get one, we said we would wait till around 20 weeks and then pay for one. Quick question did you decide to stay at lwh for antenatal or switch?. I am still going back at the mo for the dols but my gp is sending me to whiston for antenatal. The consultant yesterday said you can choose anywhere so im not sure now where to pick, maybe warrington i dunno.
> 
> 
> hi babies i decided to return to preston for my anti natal. it was more convenient i wanted to give birth here as well.good luck x


----------



## MrsE75

Hello all

Well we're having a right mixed bag of fortune on here. Congrats to all those BFPs in the last few weeks I can only imagine how you must be feeling. 

Africa - don't give up hope of getting your dream we all deserve for them to come true we just have to keep believing. 

Afm - I've gotten appt 3 wks today with the results of all my bloods after pie so bit nervous about amh test resuts but nothing I can do about them I guess! Strange this month cos I'm like clockwork and period came 4 dys early. So fingers crosses I should get AF a few days after our hosp appt so if bloods are ok and they are not full we may be able to start feb cycle!!! Yikes!!! All becoming too real so getting nervous and excited. Just hope for a big batch of BFPs for us all :))


----------



## Melbram

MrsE75 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well we're having a right mixed bag of fortune on here. Congrats to all those BFPs in the last few weeks I can only imagine how you must be feeling.
> 
> Africa - don't give up hope of getting your dream we all deserve for them to come true we just have to keep believing.
> 
> Afm - I've gotten appt 3 wks today with the results of all my bloods after pie so bit nervous about amh test resuts but nothing I can do about them I guess! Strange this month cos I'm like clockwork and period came 4 dys early. So fingers crosses I should get AF a few days after our hosp appt so if bloods are ok and they are not full we may be able to start feb cycle!!! Yikes!!! All becoming too real so getting nervous and excited. Just hope for a big batch of BFPs for us all :))

That good new Mrs E75 hopefully the next few weeks will fly-by so you can get start :happydance:


----------



## Del xx

Lets hope for lots of BFPs girls! We deserve it!
I'm praying it will work 4 us this time,3 fails is soooo hard to deal with! Life just isn't fair sometimes is it!? 
Melbram and MrsE75 u will soon be getting started! Hope everyone else is doing well? How r things with u Africa? xx 
How r all our mums to be? Xx


----------



## laura25

i am good thanx Del, getting a lil tired now hehe! 
hows u hun? hope ur ok! 

I have my fingers crossed it will work 4 u girlies this year hun!! stay positive and i give u all the luck in the world with ur cycles!!!! ++++ xxx


----------



## Del xx

I'm ok thanks hun,trying my best to stay positive. Our time will come,I'm sure of that!! Hehe.
Glad your doing well,the weeks have flown by haven't they! Not long for u now hun. I love the pic of the 3D scan! R u working right up to your due date? Xx


----------



## laura25

hiya Del -im working till 24th feb and due the 24th of march now as they have moved my date forward becoz shes a lil chunky monkey haha! sooo il have a nice 4 weeks to prepare for her arrival hehe cant wait!!!!!!

ur time will deffo come hunny, i know it will!!!!!!!! u keep positive hun as much as its hard to and ur wish will soon come true :D xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Wow laura. That really has flown by, i joined the forum when u announced ur bfp. Best of luck

Afm. I rang lwh this morning and im booked in to start dr on 11th feb. im excited but scared it may not work. Eeek!

Bfp to all in 2012


----------



## laura25

Good luck babydust, keep positive and u will get ur BFP!!!!!!!!! 

++++++sending lots of babydust to all u girlies having or starting cycles++++++++++++

realy realy hope 2012 is ur year when all ur wishes come true!!!!!!!!!

love laura xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- That is fab news! i have missed you around here. Hope your doing well? x

Laura- Yep time has flown by with your pregnancy hun! x

Hi to everyone else.

AFM- I still have weight to lose to be able to start 2nd cycle so hoping i manage it by March as want to gert going asap! we are doing the Short protocol next time so only 10-14 days of jabs! yaaay. xxx


----------



## laura25

Sarah- cant wait for u to get started again and wishing u all the luck in the world hun and realy realy hope u get ur bfp uve been waiting for!!! ++++++++++ lots of positive vibes coming ur way hun+++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## xxclarexx

hiya am just starting my 1st cycle at liverpool womens hospital, every1 as been so nice, it would be nice to keep updated from every1 and see how every1 gets on, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Claire- welcome and good luck x

Babydust- Not long till DR now! bet ur excited x

Hi to del, foxey, melbram, jane, laura, caz and all the gang x

AFM- Clinic called before and we start the short protocol next cycle! around end of Feb if af shows on time! im soooo happy and feeling so positive to how i felt a few wks ago. They will be giving me max dose of stimms and scanning me around 5 times so getting best chance this time. PMA all the way for me! think this is our miracle on its way at last girls! got a good feeling xxx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Clare :hi:

Great new Africa sooner than you thought then! January is nearly over with (thank god - I think January has dragged sooo much). Good luck :happydance:


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls and welcome Clare!
Hope ur all well. Fab news Africa! Bet ur made up 2 be getting started again,I have everything crossed for u. Lets hope it our year hun! My goodness we deserve it! xx
Laura,how's u hun? Hi to all the other mums to be! 
Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls x

Melbram- where are u up to ? iv forgotten sorry x

Del- AMEN to that! pray we get to be mummies this yr or early 2013 ;-) x

Yes its sooner than i thought but feeling very positive and no time to waste with a AMH as low as mine. Now or never an hoping an praying this cycle makes us a mummy an daddy to be xxx


----------



## laura25

this is brill sarah!! im sooooo made up u will be starting soon!! keep that PMA up!!! sending tonnes of lucky baby dust!++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## laura25

hello all u girlies!!!! :D

hope ur all great x


hello and welcome claire!!! X

Del- im not to bad been in and outta hospital the last couple of days so had better days! hehe but hope thats it now for hospitals till i go in labour hehe! hope ur good hunny? and sending lots of babydust to u +++++++++++ xxx


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Thanks girls x
> 
> Melbram- where are u up to ? iv forgotten sorry x
> 
> Del- AMEN to that! pray we get to be mummies this yr or early 2013 ;-) x
> 
> Yes its sooner than i thought but feeling very positive and no time to waste with a AMH as low as mine. Now or never an hoping an praying this cycle makes us a mummy an daddy to be xxx

Due to see FS on the 21st Feb (it was ment to be tomorrow 2nd Feb but OH couldnt get the time off in the end :growlmad: so this extra 1 1/2 weeks wait is going to be a killer). The appointment will be to go through OH's last SA (which will be the only one he has had since taking vitamins so fx they have been working their magic) and also to go through OHs ultrasound result - we have already been told he hasnt got a varicocele which was the last resort really so hoping now can get moving but have a feeling the FS will forward me for lap and dye first perhaps


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- How come u been in an out of hossy hun? hope u are ok x

Melbram- Glad you are getting sorted. It does seem to take forever but when u start it flies by. GL x

Well girls i am can now officially say- we are starting IVF end of this mth as its now feb! hehe xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Welcome claire and good luck with round 1.

Africa - we may be cycle buddies as i will start my stim at the end of this month. I start dr in about 10days so should be ready for stims towards the end of the month. I am absolutley petrified. The good thing is that my boss has made me get myself signed off work for 2 months. I will be putting my feet up :)


----------



## laura25

hi sarah- hows u hunny?? 

got took in hospital saturday because baby just stopped moving! :( shes ok now tho just wanted to scare mummy and daddy! hehe! lil monkey!!!! then i went my midwife tuesday at my docs just for a routine checkup and my blood pressure was realy high! so she sent me back the hospital to be monitored! it went down eventually but it will be closely monitored now especially wiv me having swollen ankles to Booooo!!! im off work the rest of this week coz i think its time to slow down if im ending up in hospital twice a week!! gunna see what doc says friday whether i go back to work next week! 

sorry bout the essay hehe!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Would love u as my cycle buddy! and due date buddy ;-) pma pma pma x

Laura- Ah hun u must of been up the wall! glad lil madam is ok an u get some rest x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am soo excited as got call from pharmasure today and my meds come next thur! woop woop! i have the same trigger shot as last cycle that needs to go in fridge but other than that im not sure what they are giving me for short protocol! so its exciting stuff! haha xxx


----------



## laura25

ooooooo sooooo excited 4 u sarah!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Awww thanks Laura. I am feeling so positive this time around its unreal! think it could be our time to be mummy an daddy soon ;-) xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Africa,

Really good news that you will be starting again this month, I will as always keep everything crossed for you & sending lots & lots of positive vibes to all of you ladies still going through this.

AFM, well I'm in a bit of shock, we've been going to the hewitt centre for about 4 months now, & as you know OH SA was not good & I had a huge cyst that had to be removed before we could start IVF.

So I had the cyst removed at the beginning of January and they did a dye test too. I was feeling a little delicate after the operation but I'd heard that some women get a :bfp: after a dye test as it clears the tubes & although I knew that it was unlikely with OH analysis results we gave it a go & I can't believe it, but after 2 1/2 years of trying, we finally got there!!

Very early days I know & I am in so much shock. Going to keep our follow up appt at the hewitt centre for the end of Feb though just in case!

Really really hope everything goes well for every single lady on this thread, you are going through so much to get your :bfp: and you all deserve it :thumbup:

Good luck & :dust: to you all

xx


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Lisa!!!! HUGE congrats!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bet u cant believe it! sending u lots of sticky vibes for a happy and healthy pregnancy:hugs: xxx


----------



## Melbram

Congratulations Lisa!


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks girls :thumbup:

sending sticky :dust: back to you all. I know I didnt in the end go through the IVF but I'd still like to pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing if that's ok? 
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lisa and of course that is fine  be nice to see how you are doing too xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Well ladies had a totally awful day. Started at the dentist needing a filling. So numb mouth off I went to see the FS - I'm truly devastated cos my AMH came back as undetectable which means I may have no eggs left so my period is due this week they are givin it a go on the highest dose of 6amps and hope we get one or two eggs. So I need a miracle ladies I've not stopped crying since we were told. I asked how many people with same level as me go on to have babies and they don't have that data. So as soon as I get my period we're hitting it hard and this is going to be a massive roller coaster. So I will try and check in here but just utterly devastated by today's news. 

Say a prayer for me and let you know how I get on cos I need to be positive and relaxed for when we start


----------



## Melbram

MrsE75 said:


> Well ladies had a totally awful day. Started at the dentist needing a filling. So numb mouth off I went to see the FS - I'm truly devastated cos my AMH came back as undetectable which means I may have no eggs left so my period is due this week they are givin it a go on the highest dose of 6amps and hope we get one or two eggs. So I need a miracle ladies I've not stopped crying since we were told. I asked how many people with same level as me go on to have babies and they don't have that data. So as soon as I get my period we're hitting it hard and this is going to be a massive roller coaster. So I will try and check in here but just utterly devastated by today's news.
> 
> Say a prayer for me and let you know how I get on cos I need to be positive and relaxed for when we start


Really sorry to hear your awful news :hugs: I will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- What was your AMH level? Mine was 2.5 and im 30 so its super low for my age. I spent 2 days crying about it an then thought well there is still a chance and i will be on max 6 amps when we start short protocol on my next cycle and i have lots of hope now after googling success stories of women with even lower AMH  x


----------



## MrsE75

My AMH was 0.00 undetectable it's a sight I will never forget. I'm 36 and think I'm going to be on long protocol but what drives me mad is that if they had done this test 6 mths ago instead of putting me on clomid perhaps I would have a hope. Anyway I'm where I am but worse than you so take comfort in that. 

Not a good day and not feeling positive right now but my DH is trying to get me looking positive but just need to lick my wounds and then I'm sure I will come out fighting. No in my nature to give up so I need to get my mojo back.


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I am sorry the result was 0.00. Is the HC happy to try another cycle without donor eggs when the result is 0? only asking as my friend was told no chance now without donor eggs as she wanted to try once more with her own eggs if any left and her AMH result was same as yours. I dont want her to miss a poss chance either if they see its poss to get a egg or 2 if you know what i mean? there is always hope an AMH is only 70% accurate as that test is new as it goes. I know u will get your pma back and whatever it takes u wil be a mummy xxx


----------



## MrsE75

I've not had any cycles yet this will be my first and all my other tests were normal and treated as unexplained hence my shock today. So think they want to give me a cycle and see how or if I respond and then sure they will bring up donor eggs but I know that takes a long time to find right donor and not sure how I feel abOut someone's eggs but all too raw


----------



## africaqueen

Well they must be hopeful of a chance for you based on other tests or they would not fund your cycle if not chance at all so hang in there. Donor eggs were suggested to us at last appt as he said pretty much no chance with my own but he aint god and we are holding out for our miracle xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Africaqueen - thanks feeling a bit better today furiously searching Internet for positive stories to help me get in the mindset just really hard. However my AF arrived today so called the HC and they called me back an got my needles appt on 1 march, they will order my drugs - looks like long protocol which is they're typical resort to protocol which I'm not convinced will produce the best results why if I have minimal eggs switch everything off cos no chance of OhSS so short protocol would make more sense to me. I'm tempted to call and ask for the consultant we saw to call me back to discuss and give his reasons why he's putting me on long. What do you think?


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I would discuss doing short protocol as i have read that there is better response with short if women have low amh, however, our consultant said that when AMH is as low as mine/yours that either protocol will give same result as they cant stimulate what isnt there kinda thing... i dont agree tho as i have seen better results with short. LWH tend to always do long for 1st cycle tho to see how you respond. Good luck xxx


----------



## MrsE75

OMG I now completely understand how people get annoyed with contact system! Called and left mess for the doctor to call me back that I met on monday to ask him why he thought long protocol was best for me and he's not called me all day. So looks like I will be calling in the morning again leave another message for him. 

At this rate wil be too late to do short even if I want to! AAGH


----------



## Lisa40

So sorry MrsE

I think some doctors are so insensitive. I know they deal with it every day but they really need to understand that this is someones life. Even just a phonecall back to say that the doctor isn't available today but letting you know when they will call you would be better than nothing at all.
:hugs:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Hope they call you back. They do take their time tho! just keep calling. x

Lisa- Hope everything going well for you x

Hi to everyone else x

Got meds delivered this morning. Here is the list... 0.25mg cetrotide daily. 6 amps of fostimon daily, Ovitrelle pre prepared injection for trigger shot which is in fridge now all ready and of course the good old cyclogest pessaries! lol. Ah feels so real again now and cant wait to get started! il be doing my own jabs this time so bit nervous of that as scared of air bubbles! lol xxx


----------



## Melbram

Yey on getting the meds AfricaQueen - Im sure you will be fine with the injections - excited for you to get started


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Melbram  how are things with you? xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey ladies, im back and will most probz be popping on here a lot more now. Today is my last day at work (i think) so i should have more time to pop on. I say i think because my damn AF arrived early hours this morning. Argh!!! I am due to start dr tomorrow. This is what happened to me on my last cycle. AF came on the day i was due to start dr. They did let me go ahead but only because i had been waiting for so long. I really hope they let me do it this time too. 

Sarah great news on the drugs, iv got same as last time but ovidrel as the trigger shot rather than pregnyl. Is there any difference in the 2? Im on 2 vials of menopour as i stimulated too quick last time and so they had to take eggs out early not giving the enough time to mature. If they give me a lower dose then i dont stimulate so quick and the eggs have a chance to mature.

MrsE - hope you get that phone call. How long where u on clomid for? I was on it 3 months and the doctor suggested trying it for another 3 but i refused and asked to be refered for ivf. I was told if clomid is to work it will in the first 3 months.

Good ladies, i better go and take on what could be my last day at work for 2 months. Oh btw. My colleague who announced she was pregnant while i was on my last cycle had a baby girl on wednesday at 27 weeks. The tiny little mite has got a fight on her hands so please say a little prayer for her.


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Africa & Baybydust - hope everything is successful for you & I will say a little prayer for your friend and her little one, really hope it all works out :thumbup:

xx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies hope ur all ok,

would just like to wish all u girlies who are starting ur fresh cycles soon tonnes of luck and lots of babydust!!!!!!!! sending lots of pma ++++++++++ and will say lots of prayers for u all!!!

hope u get ur lil miracles very soon! :D xxx


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Melbram  how are things with you? xxx

Im good thank you just counting the days now until our appt on the 21st hoping the vitamins have helped OHs lil swimmers


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Nice to see you back in here and im so glad u r starting again! hope af doesnt mess things up for you but sure it wont. wow wish i could do well from 2 amps! im on 6 this cycle and its a LOT of meds. lol. Pray we get our joy this time around and looks like we will be having EC around same time with me being on short protocol  x

Melbram- Good luck for 21st an i really hope those swimmers are doing fab x

Hiya Laura and Lisa x

Does anyone ever hear from Jane?? wonder how shes getting on x

Well i am just counting the days to start again now but seem to be nervous over air bubbles much more than i should be?! think cos needles were done for me by my diabetic friend last time so she was a pro and im a novice! lol xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies I can't tell you how nice it is to have some place to go with people who actually understand. I got my call yesterday, the doc wasn't working on thurs bless him he called me from home yesterday. Anyway talked about the DHEA and conflict cos I've got underactive thyroid too so that's all ok so started them yesterday. Talked long vs short protocol and he said he's had better results with long protocol but checked about if I don't respond or have low response that I will still have my 2nd cycle with my own eggs if I choose to and he told me they can only advise but fundin is in place for me to have 2 cycles and up to us at end of the day. So feel much more content. 

So I'm starting DR on 1st March all booked in. All very scary and I'm trying to get the balance between being super positive and realistic - any advice you can give me to help with this???? Anything worked for you? 

Lovely to see so many all starting cycles shortly it will soon be a very active page with BFPs!!!! Sending you all a big dumping of fairy dust. X


----------



## africaqueen

Glad the Doc reassured you re protocol MrsE. Our Dr told us that there is not a great deal of difference in short or long when AMH is so low so we opted for short as i would rather suffer less for same results and i have heard a couple of good outcomes from changing protocols but as this is your 1st i think its right to try long first. Good luck xxx


----------



## Jane22

Hello Ladies
Was just thinking I should pop on here and see how you're all doing. And then I see your comment Africa!!
I am doing great, 22 weeks on Tuesday and the bump is starting to really show now and am getting little kicks!! We haven't found out what sex the baby is, want a surprise! I am convinced it's a boy though!
Really pleased that you are starting again Africa and Babydust. Wishing you both all the best of luck with your cycles.
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Jane! Lovely to see you in here as been thinking of you lately  wow 22wks already! where does time go hey? glad all is well and please keep us posted.
Iv started keeping a journal in LTTC but il still post here too. xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Having a bad day yesterday before I left work they told me my job is at risk in a pool of one so doesn't take a genius to work out I'm bein made redundant plus my drugs arrived today so feeling a little overwhelmed with it all to be honest. 

Work want to 'consult with me until 2nd march and I'm already on DHEA an start injections on 1st so basically whilst I'm totally hormonal they want to negotiate me leaving. I'm not sure what I'm going to do I may tell them I'm in the middle of IVF cycle and consultant told me to remove stress from my life an avoid stressful situations and ask them to leave it until end of my cycle but on long protocol so would be mid/end April.

Why is life so crap sometimes not sure what I've done to deserve this after being told I've prob got no eggs. I just want to run away right now 

Sorry to be so miserable just been an extremely difficult 10 days and feels like I'm bein punished. I know I need to get my mojo back cos I have to have Pima just hard when something else unexpected comes to slap you in the face. I'm remarkable calm given everything but was awake at 5am today at

Hope everyone else is having a better time on run up to DR, etc x


----------



## africaqueen

Big hugs MrsE. I feel for you. It seems to be all the shit at once doesnt it?! i have had a terrible time too but we are strong and we will get our happiness one day, hopefully soon. I know so hard but i do believe in fate and when one door closes another opens job wise. Dont let it stress u. Stress is the last thing we need with our issues xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Mrs E :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and you too africa :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Really sorry to hear you are having such a hard time.. the world can be a cruel and nasty place sometimes, really wish there was something I could do for you. If you need a natter, I'm always here :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Melbram

HI all how is everyone doing its been quiet on here the past coupe of days

AFM I guess I now really do belong here! eek! OH and I attended LWH today to see the FS. OHs count is down to 6mil however motility is up to 26% -we have today been referred for by the FS for IVF!


----------



## babies7777

Yay so excited for u, it will be all go from now. :flower:




Melbram said:


> HI all how is everyone doing its been quiet on here the past coupe of days
> 
> AFM I guess I now really do belong here! eek! OH and I attended LWH today to see the FS. OHs count is down to 6mil however motility is up to 26% -we have today been referred for by the FS for IVF!


----------



## Melbram

Thanks Babies - love your Avatar how far gone are you now?


----------



## babies7777

Thank uuuuuuu, its from my scan last week. Im 13 weeks :flower: did they give u any idea when pie will be?




Melbram said:


> Thanks Babies - love your Avatar how far gone are you now?


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone :flower:

Melbram - glad you got some answers at last, at least you know where things are going now and hopefully pie will be soon and you can get started x 

MrsE75 - sorry to hear things aren't going so well, hope you have managed to sort something with work, like Africa said you don't need the extra stress now. Hope things go well with your cycle. x 

Lisa - congrats on your news that's amazing!! Praying for a sticky bean :baby:

Africa - great news you are starting again soon, are you on same meds? Really really hope you get your dream this time, everything crossed for you xxx

Hi babies, 13 weeks!! Told you the time would fly xx 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Melbram

babies7777 said:


> Thank uuuuuuu, its from my scan last week. Im 13 weeks :flower: did they give u any idea when pie will be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melbram said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Babies - love your Avatar how far gone are you now?Click to expand...


13 weeks that flown by!

No the FS dictated the letter to the IVF team while we were there and said we should wait to hear now. He said it wouldnt be too long so FX it will come through soon


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Fab news! you will soon be joining in with all the madness! ha x

Babies- Your pregnancy seems to be going sooo fast! x

Susie- Lovely to see you and wow nearly 30wks! x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Got treatment booklet through post today. AF is due on saturday, call HC and get booked for scan cd2-3 YUCK! lol an then start stimming for short protocol. Have another 2 scans cd5 and cd10 an then all being well EC! Will also be taking cetrotide alongside fostimon(il be on 6 amps of fostimon compared to 3 amps last time) so its all systems go! feeling super positive an cant wait to be pupo xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone doing? I still drop in from time to time to see how everyone is getting on. 
Africa, I wish u all the best with this round! Bet you are so exited to get started. I did the short protocol last time round and found it much better,less side effects. Don't worry about your first scan hun,it will be fine! You will be in for EC before u know it! Xx

Melbram,hope ur ok? When do u think u will get started? xx

Hi babies and Susie,hope ur both well? Xx

Laura,how r u hun? Xx
Hi to everyone else x

Afm,had a follow up with a rheumatologist on Monday as my Gp picked something up with my bloods. Went private,she was very good and ran lots of tests. Need to wait 2/3 weeks for the results. We have also been looking at clinics down in London that specialise in repeated ivf fails and immune testing. xx


----------



## Melbram

Not long now Africa! FX you get your mini miracle :happydance:

Hi Del glad your moving on and getting some answers. 

Ive not had a great day my nain passed away this morning which was a huge shock! :cry:I was supposed to be visiting her today to update her on the consultation yesterday which was to move forward with IVF. I had previously said if I ever had a little girl I would call her Jessica. My Nains name was Jessica so it seems so fitting now


----------



## Del xx

Sorry to hear about your nain Melbram,sending u a big hug xxx


----------



## laura25

awww lovely picture of ur scan hunny! :D xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya Del im good thanku hunny! hows u hun? :D xxx


----------



## laura25

hope all u girlies are good and well!!!

lots of cycles starting up again! eeeeeek its all exciting!!!!!

wish u all the luck in the world!!! hope u get ur lil miracles this time round!!!!

im officially 36 weeks today and feeling great apart from not sleeping but hey she must be preparing me for things to come haha,

went to my midwife for a checkup and Jessica bump has gone from engaging to fully breech within a week lil monkey hehe!!! got a app next week again wiv my midwife to see if she has moved, if she hasnt il be at the womens while they scan her and try and turn her as they like to do this no later than 37 weeks or so ive been told! hoping she moves on her own before my app on tuesday! 

anyways, hope all u girlies are good, just wanted to pop in and see how u all was, sending lots of PMA ur way and tonnes of babydust!! ++++++++++

take care girlies
xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope your all well 

Africaqueen not long until stims. I have my baseline scan on thursday so should starts stimming then.

Laura i cant believe your 36 wks. That really has flown by. Fingers crossed Jessica moves back and is fully engaged again.

Afm nothing new, just got baseline scan on thursday. Hopefully i should be ready for stimming

Babydust to all


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- I am sorry to hear your news. I hope your ok x

Laura- I cannot believe how fast time has gone! Jessica soon be here! x

Del- Glad you are getting answers and wish u lots of luck x

Babydust- If my AF arrives tomorrow i should be stimming tue/wed so we are gonna be going thru the 2ww together In'shallah  x

AFM- AF was due today but not showed so i assume tomorrow as still getting bad cramps an feel ratty! lol. Just making the tea so i can take some up for my dad whilst he is recovering from his op. Got Bridesmaids for us to watch later as dh is off out with the lads on the town xxx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies sorry I've been AWOL been a mad 10 days.

Melbram - so sorry to hear about your nan funny how we never expect our close family to go anywhere and shakes you to the core when they do. Hope you are feeling ok

Ladies - gosh its har to keep up with who is doing what. Can't believe some are about to give birth - very strange. 

Afm - well negotiating redundancy hopefully will be sorted today and will be unemployed after Monday. However gives me the time and no stress to give my IVF 100%. Got needles an first injection on Thursday which seems a bit scary considering I HATE needles!!! Never mind I'm just going to suck it up and trying make a promise that if I don't moan throughout this next few weeks that god will let me be pregnant - thought it was worth a try!!

Been having accu for past 2 weeks plus taking the DHEA not really had many side effects other than skin a little more oily as is hair and had tonnes of CM an for longer than normal so hoping that's a sign it's soon what it needs to do!!

Hope everyone is good and those that have started DR fingers crossed!! 

Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Ooohhh good luck to you Mrs E & glad you are looking upon the redundancy in a positive light, I really wish you all of the luck in the world :hugs:

I had an appt today with the Dr Gazvani who did my surgery in January & I was soooo looking forward to telling him that he'd worked a miracle & we were pg... but, before I had chance he basically said that when he was operating to remove the cyst he had found that I had severe endometriosis, so bad that it had stuck my ovaries to my pelvic wall :shock: & that although they had initially thought it was my OH :spermy: issues causing our problem, that he thought even without that I would have real trouble conceiving naturally...

At that point I said... but I'm 8 weeks today :yipee: but he just looked shocked & kept saying "but I don't think that's possible" I had to get my scan out to show him.

He was really pleased for us in the end but had to get another consultant in to check that they had the right patient as he said it was less than a 0.5% chance that this could happen given both of our problems!!

However, after leaving the office and going back to work, I told my workmates what had happened & they asked if it would cause any problems with the pregnancy, I hadn't even asked that & now I'm googling & it seems to just be a minefield of different information :wacko:

Basically it looks at though there is an increased chance of miscarriage, high blood pressure, pre eclampsia and pre term birth! It's just very weird as I have had very light, very regular periods and no period pain ever, whereas a friend of mine in work has endo & has really bad problems every month!

Ah well nothing I can do about it now, what will be will be, I just pray my little flump hangs on.

Wish me luck girls :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I am so pleased you are starting on thur! the needles are honestly no problem. After a few you become so used of them an each one brings us closer to our miracle x

Lisa- Aww glad your 8wks an cant wait to hear about your scan x

AFM- The witch has landed so need to call hc in the morning an get booked in for baseline scan cd2/3 which will be yuck! lol. Just glad af finally arrived and we can get started xxx


----------



## laura25

woop! excited on u getting started Sarah!!! :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun! i am soooo excited and nervous again! lol. I still have a very good PMA tho and i know a few of us have had success 2nd time around so praying im one of the next! ha. Seen on FB that Jessica is engaged again? thats good news hun. Not long now xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello girls :flower:

Just wanted to wish lots of luck to Africa, Babydust and Mrs E75 with your cycles, got everything crossed for your miracles :hugs:

Melbram - really sorry to hear about your nan, sending you hugs :hugs:

Lisa - am praying your bean is a sticky one :baby: Try not to google, I did in the first few months and drove myself crazy!! I would speak to the midwife and she can hopefully reassure you x 

Laura - not long now hun, exciting!! You will have to let me know how it all goes at the womens as I am booked in there too x


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks Susie, I know google is evil lol.

I have my midwife appt next Wed & she will be getting a barrage of questions :haha:

hope everything is going well for you, not long now :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Lisa40

africaqueen said:


> MrsE- I am so pleased you are starting on thur! the needles are honestly no problem. After a few you become so used of them an each one brings us closer to our miracle x
> 
> Lisa- Aww glad your 8wks an cant wait to hear about your scan x
> 
> AFM- The witch has landed so need to call hc in the morning an get booked in for baseline scan cd2/3 which will be yuck! lol. Just glad af finally arrived and we can get started xxx

Will be keeping everything crossed for this cycle for you Africa :dust:

xx


----------



## laura25

i certainly will hunny xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls 
Wishing us all tons of lucks to get our BFPS and cant wait to see our lwh babies that are due to arrive soon! x

I called the hc today and my baseline scan is tomorrow which is classed as cd2 and af is agony so had to leave work early today and did a shift swap so im off all day tomorrow. xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies hope your all well. 

Sarah it was great seeing you today at hc. Sorry i couldnt say goodbyr before i left. Uou had gone in for your drugs app. It was lovely to finally put a face to the name.

Afm the hc are going to ring me later this afternoon and let me know if they want me to stay on burserelin or if i can start stimms on Sat. My lining is not as thin as they would like and i have a few too many cysts on my ovary. Argh!!!!! 

Ill be back to update later on today once i have had the calll. Eeek!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Yasmine, was so nice to finally meet today  sorry i missed you. I am sure we will cross paths there very soon tho. Best of luck with your call and i really hope you can start stimms asap. I want us to be pupo together . I start stimms tonight on 6 amps so its all systems go now! really nervous about doing my own injection for 1st time tonight as my best friend did them last time as shes a pro with being diabetic! Im sure after the 1st one il be fine x

Hi to everyone else an has anyone heard from Foxey, Jane or any of the other ladies that arent about so much? hope they are all fine xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies I was at HC today too but this afternoon for my needles training. They actually made us do our first injection there and then said tomorrow need to choose a time - said first one cos not already in your system doesn't matter. Actually not as bad as I thought or may be cos nurse was there but think it helped. So we're off but on LP so got about 6 weeks of injections to look forward to!!

Also first day off work part of my garden leave so we celebrated with a nice pub dinner - yummy not on the healthy eating plan but it was a treat!

Glad we're all systems go. Now for our BFP!!


----------



## BabydustxXx

Doing the needles on your own are not so bad, i have been doing all mine, I dont trust dh to do them. :wacko: Once you have done one you will be a pro

Hc rang and said i have to remain on buserelin for another week. Got to go in for another baseline scan on 8th so Sarah it looks like we may be pupo together for about a week. 

Here come bfp 2012 :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Fab news! so glad you have got started :) Love the PMA too. I am feeling bucket loads this time around. Hope the LP goes fast for you x

Yasmine- Yay to being pupo together for a wk! this time is our time- In'shallah x

AFM- I did my 1st jab myself! woooohooo! haha. It was a nightmare mixing the 6 amps of fostimon tho as my hands were shaking and i was getting worked up so dh started shouting telling me to get a grip which made matters worse :( so he took over an mixed an then i injected myself which was the easiest part! lol. Didnt feel a thing. I must have the right touch eh? had to double check the syringe to make sure all the liquid was gone as literally didnt feel a single thing so assumed id stuffed up! lol. Panic over with an feel better about it all now xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- woop on doing ur first injection hun! theres nothing to it is there! i didnt realy like mixing all the amps but u get used to it hehe! i was nervous both time making sure there wasnt any left in it hehe!!! all systems go now hunny!!!!!!! :D 


Good luck to all u girlies starting ur fresh cycles, wishing u all the best of luck and tonnes of PMA stay strong girlies and try and keep busy!! (helped me lots hehe)!!!!!! FX for ur lil miracles this time round!!!!!!!!!!! +++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Haven't been on for a while, I just needed a break and as we have to wait till April for test results have tried to stay away a bit. I have an appointment with care next Wednesday to get a second opinion on things. They are giving me a 3d scan and Antral follicles count and then I have an appointment with a consultant to discuss results the same day. I'm so scared as we only ever get bad news at our appointments. I probably only have about one follicles or something. I suppose I should try and be more positive but there are only so many times I can be knocked.

Africa - glad your getting started again. Wish I could have been a cycle buddies with you again
. Good luck with your stimmingx

Babydust -lots of babydust x x

Hello everyone else

X x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- I wish we could of been cycle buds again too! Good luck with your appt at care and i hope they come up with a good plan of attack to get you your bfp! keep in touch and let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## laura25

cvaeh- Wishing u the best of luck wiv ur app at care hunny! keep ur pma up hun, u will get ur bfp very soon hun i just know u will!!

sending all u girlies tonnes of PMA!!! bring on ur BFPSSSSS!!!!!! ++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hello girlies 

Good luck Africa, Babydust and Mrs E75 - sending lots and lots of :dust: your way

Caveah - good luck with your appointment x 

AFM: had forms to fill in for NHS funding today - so all completed and returned - any idea how long we will have to wait for a decision and to get PIE appointment?


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Glad things are moving forward for you at last. No idea on waiting time as regards funding decision as we just went for consult and were told yes you fit the criteria and yes there is funding as it was straight forward with our PCT. Good luck x

Hi to everyone else x

i managed to do all the mixing in less than 10 mins tonight! wooohoo. haha. The jab itself hurt tonight tho as im so exhausted(6 amps per night seems to be doing me in, im so tired) i didnt angle the jab as well as previous nights and it hurt a bit but nothing major. Glad iv got the art of mixing down at last! lol. Had a dull headache on and off all day in work and again now and i feel like im coming down with a cold/sore throat too :( just so run down i think. May take tomorrow off work if i still feel so crappy xxx


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Melbram- Glad things are moving forward for you at last. No idea on waiting time as regards funding decision as we just went for consult and were told yes you fit the criteria and yes there is funding as it was straight forward with our PCT. Good luck x
> 
> 
> I didnt expect to have the forms through as FS just said we would get 2 goes on NHS. I dont see there being a problem with funding as we have been trying for 2 years + diagnosed male factor - just hope they reply soon x
> 
> you'll soon be a pro at the jabs!


----------



## babies7777

Yay Melbram for getting started soon. I only remember the white forms where you had to put photos on an say what you wanted to happen if u had spare embies etc, not sure about the others but after our initial consul it was a few weeks before we had pie invite, i did ring to chase it up an they told me the date over the phone then the letter came.
Hope its soon for u.

Aq. sorry u are feeling poorly, hope ur better soon.

Laura, sooooooo close now, cant wait to see baby Jessica pics.

Hi to everyone else. :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Isabella.
Woke up at 6.30am for work and had bad headache again and was so tired, so called in sick. All these amps seem to be exhausting me! got a headache again now and feeling nauseas too. Just wiped out. Hoping this means the meds are doing their job! we shall soon find out tomorrow when i go for my scan. GROW FOLLIES GROW! haha xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- as much as it feels crappy lol i think that its a good sign hun, i suffered wiv headaches quite often 2nd time round and feeling sick to! keep ur fluids up hunny! FX for good news soon :) xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry to butt in but just found you !! I'm at lwc also. Just started my menopur last night. I feel exhausted today and odd cramping pains- is that normal? Has anybody had EC at the women's? I'm really worried about it.


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh thanks Laura hun! my side effects sound promising then huh?  pray we get our bubs asap! how is Jessica bump doing?? x

Lindy- Welcome to the thread  most of us have had 2 cycles of IVF at the womens. I had my first cycle last october. EC is seriously nothing to worry about. I was scared too as its fear of the unknown but EC is fab! the main thing is the fear that they wont get any eggs and last cycle we only got 2 after being on 3 amps of menopur which is a very poor response due to my low AMH level. They give you deep sedation for EC which puts you straight to sleep an when u wake up your all fresh and aware so completely different than a general. We call the Dr Ryan who gives the deep sedation 'sleepy juice man' as thats what he calls it an he is so lovely! really puts you at ease. When u wake up, you go in private room and have a cuppa an some biccies an once you have had a wee an come to properly the nurse tells you how many eggs they got an then you go home an wait till the fertility report the next morning which is nerve wrecking! lol x

AFM- Just did my 4th injection earlier and thats 24 amps of fostimon in 4 days now! no wonder iv got another headache! also getting lots more twinges tonight and feel shattered. Cant wait to see result of scan tomorrow and pray my follies are growing nicely xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya lindylou and welcome! :) 

ive had two cycles at lwh and am now 37 weeks pregnant! :) dnt worry about EC hun! i know its scary at first but its not that bad, its over in no time, u get sedated so u dnt feel a thing, i just had like crampy period pains when i woke up but nothing paracetamol cant deal wiv hehe! make sure u drink lots of water whilst on menopur hun so u dnt overstimulate, i did a lil in my 2nd cycle and that makes u feel pretty crappy and achey! :) hope this helps hunny! and good luck wiv ur cycle! x


----------



## laura25

sarah- realy do think its a good sign hun, just make sure u drink lots hun so u dnt overstimulate! Grow follies grow!!!!!! woop!! haha! 
me and Jesica bump are good, been having a few sharp pains in my right side over the last few days that have took my breath away hehe!! turns out there round ligament pain methinks they are anyway! lol wish it was labour starting off haha! :D xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww not long to go now hun! How many follicles did u have 2nd cycle an how many eggs collected? cant remember xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Africa queen and Laura25, and big congratulations laura25- it's great to hear good news!
I have just opened a bottle of water so will keep that going. I'm on 4amps of menopur. This is my first go so I'm on the long protocol but I'm shocked how it is flying by.... From what I've heard the 2ww won't!! I think the thing that scares me most about EC is the going to sleep. I have never had a general but the thought of being in somebody's hands with no control does scare me- guess that makes me a control freak ha ha!!!
Got my scan a week tomorrow so will try and focus on getting some really good eggs rather than the sedation! Just don't want to make a show of myself and start crying!

Thankyou so much for welcoming me and your advice. 

Xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- it was about 25 follies on right ovary and 14 on left!! and got 17 eggs! :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- I like to be in control too hence the reason i dont drink much. lol. I must admit though after all the injections and hurdles along the way i was relieved to be put asleep for 20 mins! lol. As soon as i woke up i said 'did you get any eggs' to the surgeon! ha. Yes the 2ww drags but iv heard the 3ww following a bfp- to first scan is the worst! never ending eh? x

Laura- Wow hun now i remember you got loads of follies! i dnt think il have near that amount with my low AMH and also the twinges arent that painful and if i had a bumper crop like that id be in agony wouldnt i? i think(and pray) that iv got around 8-10 which il be delighted with after just 4 follies last cycle an only 2 eggs x


----------



## laura25

sarah- i remember i was just twindgey hun! was in absolute shock when they said i had that many follies haha!!! was abit uncomfy tho when finishing the menopur! surprised they actually went thru wiv fresh cycle to be honest! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

When do they think your EC will be Africa queen? Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Ooh i would LOVE a shock like that! haha x

Lindy- I have a scan tomorrow, another on fri with hopefully EC being the following mon/tue so not long now :0 x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck for today African queen xx


----------



## laura25

good luck wiv ur scan today sarah xxx


----------



## Melbram

How did you get on Africaqueen?

I had call from LWH today asking if I can get there on Wednesday for an appointment! my work is fine but dont think OH will be able to get time office due to it being such short notice. Any idea what will happen - this is my first appointment at the Hewitt - I sent the NHS funding application off on Saturday but very much doubt they would have dealt with it that quick!


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Appt takes around 5-10 mins 1st consult usually to say yes there is funding in your area and then they tell you to wait for PIE invite. If you have had one of those already they will discuss when u can get started if all test results are in. GL x

AFM- we went for scan and sadly not much difference to last cycle even with the extra amps :( i have 3 follies on the right and 3 follies on the left. 2x12mm, 2x10mm and 2x under 10. So 2 more follies than last time but slow growers so looks like 4 follies again which is exact same as last cycle :(( I am glad that i do have follies at all with the low AMH i have but would love some extra to give us more chance. Feeling gutted today but still trying to keep my PMA as i am so sure our miracle will come from this cycle and i need to stick with gut feeling rather than how bleak things are looking. I start cetrotide tomorrow an then re scan on fri with hopeful EC on the monday/tuesday god willing. Thanks for all support girls. Just praying that one egg makes our embie an brings us our miracle baby xxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

oh hun,, is there a chance the little 2 could catch up?
xx


----------



## Lindylou

Keep positive African queen - all you need is one good egg :) xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
I still have lots of PMA so im keeping the faith 

Smile- Yes still plenty of time for the other 2 to catch up, just hoped this time we would of had around 8-10 follies to give us a better chance x


----------



## cvaeh

Africaqueen-those small follicles may catch up. You've still got plenty of time haven't you. Sounds like you'll get at least four and you had a great little embryo last time. I have everything crossed for you. I'm thinking they may try the short Protocol with me next time. What is the cerotide supposed to do? X x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Cvaeh. I am keeping my good PMA just a little setback thats all  and im used of them! lol. The cetrotide is to prevent natural ovulation occuring and also helps mature the eggs a bit faster iv heard. You take it for around 5 days an then trigger. The short protocol is giving us similar results so far so im glad we opted for it as sooo much better and faster than the long. Much less stress on the body but involves few more scans etc xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Do they always do a long protocol first?


----------



## laura25

sarah- plenty of time for them to grow hunny!!! grow follies grow!!!!!!! im sure u will get ur lovely lil sticky embie this time round hun!!! keep up the pma!!!!!! ++++++++++ xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindylou said:


> Do they always do a long protocol first?

Yes Lindy they always do 1st cycle x

Laura- Thank you for pma! i am still feeling very positive but i wont lie i am disappointed we didnt have more follies x


----------



## susiesue

I'm thinking of you Africa and praying you get your miracle. You got a great quality embie last time, quality more important than quantity and you've still got a few days for the follies to grow. I got 12 eggs but had poor fertilisation so in the end the amount of eggs didn't matter as much as that one good one. Sending you lots of pma and babydust :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi cvah. I think the med you are talking about is like cetrorelix which is used on short protocol. It causes a rapid drop in FSH so you can stimulate quicker. Buseriline works slower so is used on long protocol. Hope that helps. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Thank you so much and so glad to see your pregnancy is progressing well x

Lindy- Good to see you know your stuff ;-) cetrotide is mainly used to prevent natural ovulation as they need to control that with trigger shot so ec can be timed 36hrs later but it also matures the eggs too x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Started my cetrotide jabs this morning an it bloody burns once injected! lol. I got a rash were i injected and also a hard lump under skin from build up of the meds as i injected too fast an its a bit thicker than fostimon so note to self to take my time tomorrow morning! ha. Once i rubbed the area it smoothed down an was fine tho. Still carry on taking my fostimon obviously so that still needs to be done every evening an the cetrotide every morning intill scan on fri then il be advised how long to continue or if i am ok to have trigger shot an be booked for EC  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hey African queen- dont be too impressed, was just reading about it in zita wests book!! Was also thinking of you- she says "you may feel that a low number of eggs reduces your chance of getting pregnant, but you need to try and lose that notion- erase it from your brain. It is so important that you remain positive, and once again I remind you it is quality rather than quantity. I have seen many women who produce only one or two embryos who have been successful with their IVF, and that is what you need to hold on to. " keep that PMA!!! Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Lindy, that makes a lot of sense! LOVE Zita west!  Bet you cant wait to get started! on our last cycle we only got 2 eggs an 1 embie but it was top grade and my womb lining was perfect etc. I think it was the emotional distress i was going thru that unsettled my body too much to maintain our embie as my mum passed away just 6wks before ET. This time around i am obviously still grieving but its under control and my body feels calmer xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey ladies, hope your all doing well.

Welcome lindylou, the ladies on this thread are absolutely fabulous. I really could not have got through my last cycle without them. I know it may sound weird but its true, my dh is useless when it comes to talking about all this and my friends and family dont fully understand. The girls on here have been a god send, u have come the right place.

Susie wow 31 weeks, that really has flown by.

Africaqueen good luck with scan on friday, GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!

AFM - nothing new, got my baseline scan tomorrow, fx mylining has thinned and the cycts have eased off. I really dont think they have cuz iv been getting twinges esp on my right side, but we shall see tomorrow. Iv not been having a great time recently, my nan was diagnosed with womb cancer just after xmas and had a full hysterectomy 3 weeks ago. Sadly the cancer had spread to surrounding area and so will have to go through radiotherapy :cry: i need some of your PMA africaqueen.

On a brighter note a friend of mine (who never mentioned she went thru ivf but i found out accidently) gave birth to twins yesterday :oneofeach: she already has a 2 year old son and he is an ivf baby too. There is hope for us all


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girls,

Hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread but I am now officially on the IVF train :happydance: 

Little bit about me - Age 31, 3 miscarriages, 1 ectopic, no right tube / left fully blocked, AMH 0.00
Partner - Age 41, no fertility problems

Received my meds this morning :happydance: can't believe that there Is so much & one of the needles Is huge :-o Will be having our meds training on the 9th March & I will start DR on the 11th March on a long protocol, all a bit of a whirlwind but will be worth It In the end. The meds I had are as follows, would someone be so kind and explain what each one does? Thank you x

Suprecur 5.5ml, Fostimon 75iu, Ovitrelle 260mcg, Cyclogest 400mg

Sending you all :dust: & hope that all your dreams may come true x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow. Really hope that the cysts are gone an you can get started stimming asap and lovely news about your friend! gives lots of hope. I am very sorry to hear your grandmother is suffering so much. Prayers are with her and your family x

Sharkey- Yay on getting started soon! dont worry about the huge needles as they are just mixing needles to draw meds up with, not for injecting ;-) the jabbing ones are tiny lil things and you can barely feel them. You will soon be a pro at it. The first one is always the worst nerves wise an then you get used of it. As regards what the different meds do...

Suprecur- Is a down regulation drug that you take from around cd23 and it supresses the ovaries (puts you through a menopausal state virtually) so the clinic can take full control of the cycle. You will continue taking this throughout cycle even when you start on your stimming drugs.

Fostimon- This is the stimming drug that stimulates the ovaries to produce some good follicles and you will usually start this after around 3wks of down regging and take this medication for around 10 days. Will be determinded by a scan to see how large the follies are and if they are the correct size they will tell you when to stop both lots of drugs and give you a exact time for your trigger shot and egg collection will be exactly 36hrs later.

Ovitrelle- This is the trigger shot, that is kept in the fridge intill needed You will take this at exact time clinic tells you and EC will be 36hrs later 

Cyclogest- These are the 'bum bullets' or progesterone pessaries that you take for 2wks intill official test date to help support any pregnancy that may occur. You can insert them vaginally or rectally but i found back way much better as absorbs better that way.

Hope that helps a little and lots of luck for your cycle x

AFM- Did my 2nd cetrotide jab this morning an it never stung at all and no bumps cos took my time injecting it  just 2 days till scan and pray my follies are growing nice an big and contain healthy eggies  xxx


----------



## laura25

hello girlies hope ur all good, welcome to all the new girlies!!!!!!! good luck wiv ur cycles!! :D 

babydust - realy sorry to hear a about ur nan hun! sending lots of hugs and prayers!!!
wishing u good luck wiv ur scan hunny, hope u get good news!!!

theres deffo hope hun, everyone will get there lil miracles eventually, especially when u least expect it hehe!!!!!!!!! i seriously could not believe it when i got my BFP!!! sending lots of PMA to u hunny!!!!! +++++ xxx

sarah- wishing u the best of luck to for ur scan on friday!! hope them follies are nice and fat and full of eggies!!!!! PMA ++++ xxx

AFM- went to see my midwife yesterday, Jessica has gone from free to fully engaged within a week woop!!! hopefully this lil miracle will arrive soon haha!!! i asked the midwife to guess how big she thinks she is, she said 8+ pounds hehe!! lil chunky madam xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Yaaay to Jessica being engaged! cannot wait to see her and see what weight she is! haha xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Oh African queen I'm so sorry. It is no surprise things didn't work for you last time. The grieving never stops but the pain dulls. Hopefully this time everything works as well and you get the right result. Did you say you are in on Friday for another scan?
I just wish I could get EC over with. I can handle the injections etc but have the dread still over that! I just keep thinking of hopefully gettin told I have some lovely eggs when I wake up:) I have been taking menopur since Saturday now and get an odd twinge but nothing else really other than buserilin side effects- is that normal? 
Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lindy. I am still devastated but i am coping a lot better. Dreading mothers day though :( Yes im back at the hewitt for another scan on fri morning an will hopefully be told im ready for EC on the mon/tue please god. As regards EC please dont worry at all. You feel no pain at all and you are only asleep for around 15-20 mins an then wake up all refreshed and feeling fine ;-) I understand your fear as i was terrified too but it was needless honestly. You dont tend to get many side effects from standard dose of stimms unless you are developing OHSS so yep its normal just to get burserlin side effects. I was so grumpy and spotty etc on that drug im so glad im doing SP! lolxxx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Sharkey and Lindylou :flower:

Babydust: good luck with scan tomorrow - Im so sorry to hear about your nan :cry: :hugs:

Laura: your pregnancy seems to have flown by - lil Jessica will soon be in your arms :cloud9:

AFM: attended Hewitt today - not sure who I seen but he was quite hyper! lol He wasnt quite sure why I had the NHS application through the post because I get funding anyway?! PIE should be within the next month :happydance:

Im contemplating buying Zita West's book - Iv hear so much about her - just wondered whether you girlies think its worth getting?


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Im glad your appt went well. I assumed that would happen as you already know there is funding  Did you see Mr Kingsland? is he a older gent with a tan and very excited? lol. As regards Zita's book i do like her positive thinking techniques and i bought her cd from ebay for relaxation during IVF cycle. Its for pre and post transfer and the 2ww. Have a look on ebay as lot cheaper x


----------



## Sharkey

Africa Queen, thank you for the very quick reply!! Very much appreciated )).... Hope all goes well for your scan on Friday, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you (C'mon follies) x x x

Melbram, thank you ) I've read the Zita West book, makes a fascinating read. Both me & my partner read It! I also got the relaxation CD's as Affrica just mentioned. Good luck with ur PIE, once that's out the way the ball will start to roll for you x x

AFM: The most thing I am dreading about all of this Is the EC, will there be any follicles or eggs with an AMH of 0.00. I suppose Ive just got to think positive otherwise It will get to stressful. I'm glad I've been doing acupuncture since end of November that seems to help me a bit x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks baby dust. I'm so grateful for all the girls on here- nobody knows I'm going through IVF other than my mum... And hubby of course!! The advice I have been given is a godsend and helped so much but mostly just not feeling on my own. Having people who have been there and done it or just feel the same makes me feel not quite as mad :) So sorry about your nan- life as we know is never fair. Sending you luck for your scan and thinking of you with your nan. 

Hi sharkey- I am pretty new to all this as well. This is my first cycle. I've just done my buserelin (down reg) and am now on my menopur( stimulating). I haven't found giving myself the injections bad. They are a very fine needle and if you inject slowly it only stings a little bit - they really don't hurt! I found the down reg just really tiring, the menopausal symptoms are ok- I just tried to keep thinking this all shows the injections are doing their job :)

African queen- thanks for that, I was worrying that the menopur wasn't doing its job because I haven't felt overly bloated and just a few twinges. Hopefully I will have EC next week so I can stop worrying- thanks for the reassurance, it makes me feel better hearing that from somebody who has been through it. There are so many difficult days to go through after losing somebody, sadly the pain now is a reflection of the love you have for them and that is a blessing. Xxxx sending you much love xxxx

Melbram- hi, I got a few books because I'm one of those people who needs as much information as possible!! I have found zita wests book really helpful because it understands how you feel starting ivf and I think it explains a lot about the treatment and about diet etc. hope that helps. 

Good luck for scans tomorrow African queen and baby dust.


----------



## Lindylou

Meant Friday for you African queen xx


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- I understand your fear of getting no eggs. We went through that last time as cycle was almost cancelled due to such poor response but we got 2 eggs with my AMH of 2.5 and nurse said that its not always a true indicator for ppl. Some women are getting a lot of eggs with a low AMH. Im just unlucky im not one of them but 6 follies were growing at last scan so i am thinking positive. It only takes one egg and sperm to make our baby ;-) PMA PMA PMA x

Lindy- Thank you for the lovely words. I take it you have lost someone very close too as those words are straight from the heart. x

Babydust- Good luck for tomorrow's scan and i have everything crossed u can start stimms! i want us to be due around same time ;-) PMA x

Well girls i am shattered so off to bed an just tomorrow to go an then i can say its scan time and hopefully we will get good news xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks for all the kind words about my nan. Much appreciated :flower:

Well.... Scan went ok... My lining is now 3.4 and so thin enough to start stims. :happydance: The cycts however are still there ( more on my left than my right) the doc said with the stimulation drugs they may turn into follicles with some healthy and mature eggs. [-o< im not totally convinced but i guess they know what they are doing, i start stimming on sat with my first scan on wednesday.

Good luck tomorrow Sarah


----------



## BabydustxXx

I forgot to mention that while i was watching This Morning they had a section on health tips and there was i little in ivf. Basically men need zinc and vitamin c to boost the sperm and stop it from clumping and women need vitamin e to help boost stimulation and create mature eggs.

https://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/vitamin-E.php 

This is a webisite for vitamin e but you can get info on vitamin c and zinc from the same site.

Good luck and babydust to all


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmine- I am sooo glad your lining is thin enough to start stimms! yaaay. Your on your way now and the rest of the cycle will fly by as you know  x

AFM- Keep getting weird sharp pains around the bones by my eye socket?! never had it before but been happening for past few days and its very odd and rather sore :( ah well got my scan tomorrow so i might mention it there and see if the meds could be causing it altho i cant see how they can! lol xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello girls, just popping in to say good luck Africa for tomorrow, praying you see lovely big follies at your scan. We just need that one precious egg, that's all it takes :hugs:

Babydust good news on your scan, hope all goes well now with stimms. So sorry to hear about your nan, life can be very unfair. I know what you are going through having experienced similar in my own family :hugs:

Melbram I would say zita west is good buy, I also got Emma Cannon 'baby making bible.' it was a bit odd in a way as it went on about your 'type' and what food to eat but it was very positive book and the overall message helped me I think. 

Hello to the new girls! Lindy I never bloated with stimms and I only got twinges when I stimmed for 3 extra days at the end. I worried too but it doesn't mean anything. 

Good luck everyone and lots of babydust xx:baby:


----------



## Melbram

Thanks for all your responses - I think I will definately give it a go 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Africaqueen 

Glad your scan went well today babydust


----------



## Sharkey

LindyLou, hope everything goes okay with your cycle! When are you going In for EC? ) x 

Affrica Queen, good luck with your scan 2moz!! x And your right, It only takes one egg & one sperm to make a baby so It has to be PMA all the way for us.....x How many follies did you get last time & did they test ur AMH before ur 1st cycle?

SusieSue, Hello there.....x

I'm looking forward to starting DR on Sunday now, eager to get started as I can't wait to see the end result, hopefully a baby x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girls

Baby dust- great news with your scan. You must be made up to be moving forward. Thanks for the link. Mr Lewis jones told my DH to take vitamin c and vitamin e each day. 

African queen- pod luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed. 

Hi susie sue- thanks for your encouragement. Glad to know I'm it doesn't mean the menopur isn't working!

Take care girlies and keep the PMA going!!


----------



## laura25

hiya to all u girlies! hope ur all good :D

babydust- brill news that u can start ur stims hun, good luck hun!!! xxx

sarah- best of luck wiv ur scan tomoz, hope u have lovely fat follies hun!!! :) ++++++++ xxx


good luck to the rest of u girlies! il keep poppin in to see how everyone is getting on!!

sending lots of pma to u all +++++++++++++++++ xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls x

Sharkey- Last cycle i had 4 follies and they got 2 eggs which resulted in 1 top grade embyro which we transferred but sadly didnt stick :( They only tested my AMH at our follow up appt and thats when they found it to be so low. 'Where there is life there is hope' tho and i have high hopes for us x

Hiya Laura and Jessica bump and hi to all the gang x

AFM- My nerves are starting about scan tomorrow! tummy feels very achy and tender so hoping that means iv got some fat follies! GROW FOLLIES GROW! lol xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Laura - not long for you to go now :) 

African queen- sending you lots of luck hopefully all that PMA you have and vibes we are sending are making them follicles grow!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AffricaQueen, thank you for your kind words )) Don't know how I would feel If I didnt have anyone to talk to....x Let's hope the symptoms you are having Is a positive thing!! Good Luck 2moz x x x

Thank you Laura25  x


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Thanks girls x
> 
> Sharkey- Last cycle i had 4 follies and they got 2 eggs which resulted in 1 top grade embyro which we transferred but sadly didnt stick :( They only tested my AMH at our follow up appt and thats when they found it to be so low. 'Where there is life there is hope' tho and i have high hopes for us x
> 
> Hiya Laura and Jessica bump and hi to all the gang x
> 
> AFM- My nerves are starting about scan tomorrow! tummy feels very achy and tender so hoping that means iv got some fat follies! GROW FOLLIES GROW! lol xxx


(GROW FOLLIES GROW) :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Melbram

Babydust and Africaqueen how did you get on with your scans?

T/c from LWH today - PIE next Thursday :)


----------



## Lindylou

How did the scans go african queen an baby dust? Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Babydust and AQ how did you get on??

Welcome to the new ladies. Sharkey I am like you I got an AMH 0.00 and I'm 36 so was a total shock but I've been DR tonight will be my 9th injection. Going ok so far had a couple of symptoms but nothing too bad to be honest right now. Got my baseline scan on 21st. 

Fingers crossed everyone !!! Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello MrsE75, It Is a shock finding out you have an AMH of 0.00 & I am only 31 :-( How are you going with the DR? We had our meds training this morning, so gld that my partner will be doing It for me, starting DR on Sunday & baseline scan on 29th so we are not to far apart ) x x

AffricaQueen, how did you get on with your scan? x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Copied from my journal sorry ladies as feeling shattered tonight 

Sorry for late update but after the scan dh and i had a lot to do in Liverpool and then visited some friends and then i went shopping with my dad so finally home and relaxing now after a hectic day  Anyway, went for scan and... i have 9 follies, 5 of which are good size x2 14mm, x2 12mm and x1 16.5mm, the other 4 are all less than 10 so the nurse decided to keep me on stimms for a few more days and i rescan on monday morning with EC hopefully being wednesday according to the nurse! ) she was very positive and said she has high hopes of the lead 5 giving us a few good eggs and that quality over quanity is the main thing. My womb lining is 11.5 too which she is said is fab and i had a student midwife watching it all too. lol. Dh and i are so relieved and i feel i can relax over the wkend now after being so nervous last nite. So god willing we should get around 3-4 eggs compared to just 2 eggs last cycle )
I am really feeling soooo positive and cant wait for mondays scan so we can be booked in for EC. I know we have a lot of hurdles to overcome yet but we are getting there slowly an surely. xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi mrse75. 

What exactly is AMH? The nurse glossed over it when going through our results just saying oh that's a bit low. I've read it either indicates fertility, how you will respond to stimming or how many eggs there are. 

AFM. Got a few twinges today and got a really heavy feeling just under tummy. It also hurts a bit there if I lift anything up. Hoping that's the menopur. 

Xx


----------



## Lindylou

That's great news African queen. All the pma and willing those follicles to grow has spurred them on! Enjoy a relaxing evening and put your feet up- looks like a busy week for us both next week &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- what your feeling is normal with stimming and a good sign its working  how long have you been stimming for now? AMH is indicator of ovarian reserve. At the hewitt centre they use the scale where anything under 4 is classed as undetectable/very low fertility. My AMH level is 2.5, what was yours? it is quality over quanitity that matters tho so dont get too hung up on AMH levels ;-) xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I've been stimming since last Saturday and scan Monday. I'm sure she said my AMH was 14 but I'm not 100% now because I just remember she said low. 
You must be thrilled and so relieved. Here is hoping one of those lovely follicles will be your special one. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah i am so relieved as we could of been told there was no decent follies due to my low AMH so yep feeling very lucky so far so good  Good luck for scan on monday. We might end up having EC around same time  xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, That's brilliant news ))) I am really pleased for you x x x Were u at the Hewitt around 11:30 this morning?? Best of luck for your scan on Monday & also with the EC )) x 

LindlyLou, AMH Is Anti Mullerian Hormone & It's meant to give an estimation of the remaining egg supply or ovarian reserve. Apparently there are conflicting reports about It. Have you had an AMH? Mine was 0.00 :-( x x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- yes i was! we were there from 11am- 12. Where you there?? xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, yes we were! We arrived about 11:30 & we sat underneath the Tv, my fella was the scruffy one holding the Asda bag full of meds, lol Did your partner have a purpley shirt on? I was gonna come over & say hello but u looked a bit nervous / stressed x x


----------



## africaqueen

Aah i think i remember you, you have got long dark hair?? yes my hubby had purple shirt on and yep i was mega worried about scan result so not surprised it showed! lol. Aww you should of come over an said hi  its always such a weird atmosphere in the waiting room cos everyone is on pins. lol . Glad your meds training went well  xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ - I had blonde hair & a cream gillet on )) If I see you there In the next couple of weeks I will deffo come over & say hello  Meds training was okay, starting DR on Sunday  x x Nobody says much there do they, I suppose It's understandable x x


----------



## africaqueen

Yes deffo come an say hello if your there when im there  it is understandable how ppl get in there as lets face it, none of us want to be there going through all this to try an get preg when we would rather be doing that in the privacy of our own homes eh? Do whatever it takes tho. I down regged my last cycle and omg it seemed to take forever but once u start stimms it flies by xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hey sharkey- I think she said 14 but I'm not sure , she said it was low. Is that low? Will see how many follicles on Monday! 

AQ- we could well be having EC around the same time! Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

The waiting room is a strange atmosphere- you can feel the nerves and I just keep wondering what stage people are up to and wishing them good luck in my head when they get called.


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, will do x x I know where I'd rather be making babies, lol But hey ho beggars cant be choosers  Good luck with everything tho x x I'm hoping It will all fly by as work tends to be pretty busy most days so I won't have time to think about It all x

LindyLou, Me personally I think 14 Is a good score but you would need to speak to the Hewitt & get them to clarify that just to make sure..... With a score like mine It can't get any worse x x


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- 14 is classed as lower than average but nothing to panic about ;-) x

Sharkey- I have excepted IVF is the only way for me to be a mummy an i just thank god we are in a era where its so readily available  GL to you too x

Right ladies im off to bed cos i feel like crap :( dh is working away tonight and im on my own so bed with a magazine an a cuppa. Nite god bless xxx


----------



## laura25

sarah- that realy is good news hun, there growing nice and fat hun!!! hehe and they will carry on growing till EC!!! whats brill is u can get more than one egg outta a follicle so FX u get a few gooduns hun, but i suppose all u need is that one special eggie hun to make ur miracle! we got 17 eggs and just that one special one made Jessica bump hehe!!! i realy do wish u the best of luck hun, uve been thru so much and deserve ur lil miracle now!!!!! sending tonnes of pma hun!!!!!!!!! xxx ++++++++++ :D


----------



## laura25

hey girlies :) 

LINDYLOU- good sign about the twindges hun, deffo working!! :D xxx

SHARKEY- good luck wiv starting ur DR hun! xxx

hello to all u other girlies hope ur all good and have a lovely weekend!!

best of luck to u all and tonnes of PMA!! ++++++ xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww thx Laura hun! i am feelin sooo positive an even been 'peeking' at baby stuff on ebay which iv not dared do for a looong time  xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Morning lovely ladies, hope you all have a good start to the weekend.

Sarah you sure have, that is great news about ur follies. :happydance: All that PMA is paying off. :thumbup: im back at HC on Wednesday so i may see you there. My follies scan is at 10.30.

Iv start my stims today. Whoop whoop. Will have to do it at my nans tonight cuz she is expecting a house full of visitors and so ill be round to help her out. Iv got my 3 yr old niece staying over tonight too which im really looking forward too. My mum told my niece to stay over at hers and the little madam said 'no, dont you know aunt Yas dont have any children so i have to go and be her children' bless her.


----------



## Sharkey

Laura25, Thank you very much!! x How long have you got to go now?? Bet ure all excited x x x 

AQ, What thickness does ur lining have to be at your first base line scan? (long protocol) I thought the nurse would of told me yesterday but she never got round to It :-( How you feeling this morning? x x x

Babydust, How have you got on with DR? What protocol are you on? x x


----------



## MrsE75

AQ that is such fantastic news it's given me hope an bein on long protocol I need it!! Amazing how much different this cycle is but if I remember the dosage is the same just long vs short is that correct? 

Sharkey - honestly don't worry about the DR I'm now on day 10 with 11 to go before my scan. I hate needles but I'm just keeping in my mind why I'm doing this sometimes i think it's just gods way of making sure we really want a baby! Lol. Did HC mention anything to you about taking DHEA? I was told you living needed to be less than 4mm ideally at baseline scan. I'm in the max dosage of 6amps which I'm not looking forward to mixing but hope when they show is it will be ok!

Hello to all the other ladies at their various stages I think our board is about to get busy with everyone's updates 

Have a great weekend everyone 
Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Hi MrsE75, I'm looking forward to starting DR tomorrow now  The Hewitt never mentioned DHEA to me, how about you? You taking any? I heard It's meant to help your AMH, Is that right? I am also on 6 amps of Fostimon & 0.5 of Burserlin.... Is this ur first cycle? x x oh & don't forget the progesterone tablets, the "Bum Bullets" as AQ called them, lol


----------



## susiesue

Great news about your follies Africa, was watching out for your update last night :happydance:

Hi to everyone else, it's exciting that everyone's cycles are underway or about to start, babydust to you all :dust:

Laura soooo excited to see Jessica in a few weeks, not long now :baby:

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Melbram

Yey AfricaQueen that's great news :happydance:

Hi to everyone else - lots going on at the mo 

FX for lots of :bfp: - :dust:


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- thanks for that. I'm just thinking now there are soapy things I have no control over its not worth worrying over, all I can do is my best with looking after me and bein positive. 
AQ- it's hard not to look at baby stuff and hope! My sister in law is due te end of April so everything with her is baby baby baby. I don't begrudge her that for one second but it's hard if I'm feeling a bit down. 
Laura25- thanks you! It's so goo hearing stuff from somebody who it has worked for. 

Xxxx hugs to all xxxx
Baby dust- good luck with Stimming today!!


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Melbram ) x x

LindyLou, That's my moto now, why worry over something you have no control over! If I worried about every single thing In life then I would be locked up by now, lol x x Just think positive that's all you can do otherwise you will of failed before you have even started ;-)) x


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmine- Woohooo to starting stimms! so happy for you! We may cross paths on wed depending on what time my EC is. Be lovely to see you again x

MrsE- Glad your finding DR ok and once you start stimms it flies by! mixing the 6 amps is a bit fiddly at first but now im a pro and im sure you will be too ;-) just keep thinking positive and im sure it helps things along ;-) x

Sharkey- They want to see a lining under 4mm ideally at your baseline scan and then they start you on stimms. After 10 days of stimms thats when they want to see your lining nice and thick ready to welcome your embie  Love your phrase about being locked up if u worried about everything that went wrong! lmao. Id be in a padded cell if i did. haha x

Hi Lindy, Susie, Melbram, Laura, Babies and all the gang x

AFM- My cetrotide jab stung again this morning and left a red mark as i jabbed on a tender bit of skin. Ouch :( only 2 more days of cetrotide and tonight an tomorrow of fostimon an then fingers crossed trigger monday night, needle free day tuesday and EC on wed all being well :)) Cant wait! sooo excited to be PUPO again xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girlies. Hope you are all having a good weekend?

Do they just do EC first thing in the morning? 

Xxx baby dust baby dust and more baby dust xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Myself an virtually everyone i know have had EC early morning, usually before 10am but not sure if it varies. I prefer it nice and early to stop me having kittens worrying how many eggs they will get. lol xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey

DHEA is not on prescription but off the record they suggested I take it, bought it off the Internet as research in USA and Canada as they are using it with people with low AMH levels and proving successful with helping quality and quantity of eggs. Ideally they would want me on it 2-3 months before my cycle but time not on my side so had it. Been tsking it for about 4 weeks now so by time I stimm it will be 6 weeks so hoping it will help.

This is my first cycle so it's a learning curve but the ladies on here are a god send they are better informed than most doctors! Lol

Have a great weekend and lets get some good BFPs on here soon! X


----------



## Sharkey

Does anyone know how you do them ticker / signature things? Wanted to do one as I am starting the long protocol 2moz x

AQ I am sure ure well excited about egg collection! Very happy for you )) Is there anything I can do about the womb thickness?? x 

AFM, I had a chilling day on the couch until the other half got me to clean my car! Took me over 2hrs to clean the thing :-0 Now back on the couch about to have some Chinese & then watch some dvd's..... 

Hope everyone has a good evening ) x


----------



## Lindylou

What is DHEA? 
AQ- glad EC will be in the morning, I will be bad enough but if I had to wait I'd crack big time!!!
Chill out sharkey - don't over do things. Take the car to a car wash! 
Baby dust and all you other girls have a nice evening - would live to say pj's and a glass of wine but settle for a cold glass of water :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75, do you remember the website you bought It from & how much? x x Bit miffed they didn't mention It to me now but hey I only had my AMH results over 2wks ago.... 

LindyLou, Hope you have a great evening....x x don't worry I won't be cleaning the car again in a hurry, lol x


----------



## laura25

Sharkey said:


> Laura25, Thank you very much!! x How long have you got to go now?? Bet ure all excited x x x
> 
> AQ, What thickness does ur lining have to be at your first base line scan? (long protocol) I thought the nurse would of told me yesterday but she never got round to It :-( How you feeling this morning? x x x
> 
> Babydust, How have you got on with DR? What protocol are you on? x x

your welcome hun, ive got two weeks exactly today left due 24th March!! my ticker is abit behind hehe! im sooooo excited cant describe how much hehe!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## laura25

susiesue said:


> Great news about your follies Africa, was watching out for your update last night :happydance:
> 
> Hi to everyone else, it's exciting that everyone's cycles are underway or about to start, babydust to you all :dust:
> 
> Laura soooo excited to see Jessica in a few weeks, not long now :baby:
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone xxx

thanx hunny, i know not long at all now!!!! :happydance: hope ur keeping well hunny xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Was this your 2nd cycle Laura25? Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Whilst dr you will get AF and after that you are scanned and then usually the lining is thin enough to start stimms. When u need it to be thick in run up to ec just eat lots of chocolate as it really does the trick ;-) You can get a ticker from websites such as lilypie or ticker factory. Then when you have made it there will be a few diff codes. You need to copy the img code and then paste into your signature on here. I would preview it first to make sure its worked out and then save an hey presto u have a ticker ;-) Good luck for starting jabs tomorrow x

Lindy- DHEA is a health supplement you can buy online but nothing has been proven with it. It just seems to help some women so dont worry about not having it x

Right im off to bed and glad to say that tomorrow should be my last fostimon jab if trigger is going to be monday night  woohooo! Nite god bless all xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Help ladies, the damn witch arrived this morning. :cry: I started stims last night so this should not be happening should it? I cant even ring the HC, im so scared they will abandon this cycle. Please help


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmine- Stay calm hun. I know so hard, but iv done some research for you and apparantly its not unheard of to get af during stimms and all that would happen is that they keep you stimming for longer to build up womb lining again ;-) i know not ideal but at least your still in for this cycle  I have had a shocking morning myself if u read below u will see why! lol. Cant believe it as i was doing so well x

just had my 1st meltdown since this cycle began! Mixed the cetrotide, had needle all ready and checked for air bubbles(seemingly) an then injected into my tummy. Had injected half the solution when i spotted a big air bubble in syringe so panicked, pulled needle out, flicked bubble away quickly and then injected the rest of the cetrotide. There was a gap of about 2 secs so im thinking this will be ok? iv just spoken to my diabetic friend who has injected for yrs and she said not to worry as i will of still had full dose even though it was injected twice? also as i panicked and pulled needle out a tiny bit of liquid leaked out? I am so glad im almost due to finish jabbing as i am not very confident now after this :( xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Sharky - DHEA is totally experimental they have done no research at HC so pla don't worry they've not recommended it I was told off the record as they have to be careful but they suggested that they were going to start research in not too distant future. Perhaps after the fold trial currently running there sure they can't have too many going on at once. 

I was given www.biovea.com and was told I needed 25mg 3 x per day. At this stage I don't have a clue if it will help or not so I really would do some research yourself there are loads of articles online about it as with anything there are side effects. I've got a few like greasy/spotty skin and hair is greasy roots and seriously dry ends and fluffy! Driving me mad but if that's all then I can take it. So i feel really good - no eggs, spots, greasy, fluffy hair and my tummy is a pin cushion - lol!! You can't take DHEA for ever only recommended for a couple of months though from what I've read. 

Ultimately the decision was mine to take it or not and I decided to go with it after reading rafts of material online.

LindyLou - DHEA is food supplement that some research has suggested it helps women with low AMH/ egg reserve and poor quality eggs. It's not available on prescription in UK. Loads of info online about it but I'm in no way suggesting everyone should take it. 

Funny cos I asked the specialist about if he thought acupuncture would help me and he said there is always some who think it works and some who don't - so I think it just depends on which doctor you get to a large extent!!

X


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- I have to inject people everyday ( it is very very different to injecting yourself though!!) don't worry about stopping and then continuing. Sometimes I have to do that if children wriggle or need to adjust position for whatever reason so don't panic. You did the right thing :) HOpe this helps. Also losing a tiny amount of fluid is better than carrying on with a bubble and the amount you probably lost is
Minuscule. Xxxx

Babydust- I would keep going with meds and contact them first thing. Is there an emergency number?? I will see what I can find out for you. 

Sharkey- good luck for today. What time are you injecting? You will be fine. Just take your time and inject slowly. 

Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for helping put my mind at rest Lindy  i have calmed down a little now but omg i was in panic mode an iv been calm the past few days! lol. x

Yasmine- Inbox me your mobile number  x

xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Babydust - as AQ said don't panic just keep going and then call HC tomorrow and I'm sure it will all be ok.

AQ - you too I'm sure it doesn't matter on but that you injected twice just as long as you did the injection. Regarding a bit leaking a friend I mine on her 2nd IVF cycle lost a bit of fluid a couple of times and she's now 5 mths pregnant so I'm sure again it will not matter too much you already have more follies than last time so it's all going well just stay positive. The important injection is too come hopefully tomorrow x

Have a great Sunday ladies x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks MrsE :) its funny how iv been so calm since fri scan an now melt down! lol. Oh well all jabs will be finished soon so i can then be a little calm before 2ww! Eeeek! How are u feeling? its hard to keep pma all the time but we must do our best to help our bodies do their best xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust- I'm sorry , I cannot find anything other than the likes of us discussing it. Keep going and call tomorrow. Xxxx try not to worry- I am sure that like AQ says you will probably just have to keep stimming longer and maybe higher dose. Xxxx sending you love and hugs. Xxxx

AQ- what happens if day 5 transfer is best and that falls on a Saturday or Sunday? Do they still do them or is the HC totally closed other thanks Sat morning? 

Xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- It seems to be rare the HC do a 5dt to be honest. Its mostly 3dt in most cases unless there is a high amount of embies an they are all doing well. If a 5dt was to land on a sunday then they would just do a 3 or 4dt instead as clinic is closed on a sunday. xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Laura25, good luck with the birth )) Hopefully everyone on here will get there BFP very soon x x

AQ, I wouldn't worry about a tiny bit of the cetrotide coming out as It's ur last day & ur body will of soaked plenty In )) Thanks for the Info on the chocolate, looks like I have an excuse to eat It now, hahaha Will try that signature thing later ) x x x

MrsE75, thank you for all the Info on DHEA!! We've decided that It's to late to buy some now as I started DR this morning.... If I ever need any then I will know where to get some x x x 

LindyLou, Good morning to you x x x

AFM, well the first Injection went smoothly ) The other half woke me up @ 7am eager to get It done, haha  We've decided to do it around 7am each morning as my partner goes to work between 6:30-7:30 x We are off out for some Sunday lunch In a bit x x

Hope you girls have a relaxing day coz you deserve It ) x x x

Babydust, listen to what AQ Is saying I am sure It will all work out for you x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Sharkey and im sure your right about my body having soaked lots in. Still have 1 more cetrotide jab tomorrow an then should be all systems go for trigger!  Well done on getting 1st jab out the way. I prefer doing them myself now so dh didnt get a look in altho i did allow him to mix the first lot! haha. Have a lovely lunch. Im off to have lunch with my dad soon as dh is working today xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thank you so much for all the reassurance, my accupunturist said the same. I will be ringing the clinic first thing tomorrow. One thing i did read was that i had to put my feet up and take it easy and i will be making sure i show that to dh. 

Sarah dont worry too much about injecting twice as long as you got most, like Sharkey said you have absorded most of it.

Sharkey well done on the first injection, now your over that hurdle it will be much easier.


----------



## Lindylou

Well done sharkey! You are on your way now :) I do the myself as well but do let dh draw up the buserrilin!
AQ - I will ask them tomorrow about blastocyte transfer- See how
Positive I'm tryin to be :)

Babydust- keep positive!

All enjoy Sunday lunch and a good rest!!

Xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmine- Glad you are calmer and i like the feet up idea. Will have to show my dh too! haha x

Lindy- Lovin that pma! long may it last x

AFM- I have calmed down from this morning! lol. Had nice roast with my dad an dh home tonight so we are going to relax an watch a film then its scan time tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- probably till tomorrow when my nerves go :) ha ha. Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Well hello there girlies ) x x 

WOW, You can tell summer Is on the way when you get that good feeling factor, love It when the sun Is out.... Well we had a lovely Sunday lunch at a country pub & the both of us are just relaxing now.... Just polished a punnet of s'berrys, mmmm x x 

AQ good luck with the scan 2moz, I'm sure I am repeating myself.... Ah well never mind x x


----------



## Sharkey

Signature check


----------



## Lindylou

Very good sharkey!!! Xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

There seems to be a lot going on on here at the moment.

Afticaqueen - I'm sure you only lost a tiny bit. It always looks like more. The end of the needle came off when I was injecting once and I lost a bit and the hospital said don't worry.

Babydust - I hope the hospital manage to help you tomorrow. 

Arm - had my appointment at care on Wednesday and was scared as my amh is only 4.19. I had an indepth scan and my antral follicle count was 18 which is good. The consultant spoke to us for about an hour and still couldn't give us a definite reason for failure. He has suggested doing short Protocol next time and said we can start when we are ready. We have an appointment at women's in April to get our karotype results so are going to get a copy of our notes to care in the meantime.


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Dont be scared by your AMH. Mine is 2.5 and it seems we will still be getting a few good eggs all being well  i was very upset when i got my result but now i am very positive and its quality not quantity ;-) Glad your appt went well an wishing u lots of luck for this cycle x

Morning to everyone else x

AFM- Im leaving for my scan soon. Fingers crossed we have some juicy follies and we can have ec on wed  xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Best of luck Sarah, ill be saying a special little prayer for you.

I rang hc this morning and they have said because the bleeding has not yet turned to full flow and is not bright red, i am ok to carry on. If it gets worse then ill have to ring back but carry on as normal for now. Phew.....! Aborting panic stations

Right off to see the accupuncturist for more needles, the joys.... :)


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmine- Ahh what a relief! im glad you can continue and wish you lots of luck. Enjoy your accu and relax your body and mind a little x

AFM- Took my last shot of cetrotide this morning and no drama! lol .Went for my day 12 scan this morning and all is great so EC is scheduled for Wed! they will call me later with time of EC and time to trigger tonight so needles free day tomorrow  and much better result from this scan... 9 follies in total... left side- 18.5, 17.5 , 16 , and 12. Right side- 21.5 , 20.5 , 19 , 14.5 and 10.5 and my womb lining is 13.8 so we are very pleased with that and to have 6 good size too is fab news ) My mum also came to me in a dream last night and held my hand and told me everything will be ok. Feeling very positive and happy. Still a few hurdles to go but we are getting closer to our dream with each passing day and procedure  xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh that's really good news Sarah. Some nice big follies there, hope all goes well on Wednesday. Still keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:

:dust:
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lisa! How are u doing?
Im a bit nervous as trigger shot is a ovitrelle pen this time instead of a syringe? iv read instruction booklet and looks a bit complicated altho prob isnt? lol xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Glad it went well AQ and Babydust- you must be both so relieved. 

AFM- had scan this morning. Lots of follicles- about 30 mainly 17,18,19 and a few 14. Worry is that I'm at high risk of OHSS and may have to freeze instead of transfer. Just had call so am having collection Wednesday morning. So scared and now scared they won't transfer any :( lining was 8.5- think that's ok.


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Yay to so many follicles an dont think too much about frozen transfer etc, as my friend had 34 follies an was still able to have a fresh transfer as OHSS was only mild and they worry more if moderate or severe ;-) So we are both having EC on wed an will be going through the 2ww together all being well  do u know what time your EC is yet? im still waiting on call an need to call them at 4pm if iv not heard from them xxx


----------



## Lisa40

I'm alright thanks Sarah, I have a scan booked 2 weeks today, if that one is all ok I think I might start to relax a bit. I'm a nervous wreck at the moment haha, wishing every day away so that I'll be further along. Wish I could relax & enjoy it (there's a girl in work 2 weeks ahead of me & she's so positive about everything) it's just hard when you've struggled for such a long time but she doesn't understand why I'm very nervous. I guess it's not something you'd get unless it was difficult for you to concieve.

Hopefully I'll lighten up soon lol!
xx


----------



## Lindylou

We will be going through this together and finger crossed get great results. They took my bloods today and will redo on Wednesday to see if I can go ahead with transfer. I hope so much they can transfer them. You known how worried I am about the sedation but now I'm worried they won't put them back in !! Got to try and unwind!!! Have they calle you yet? 
Xxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Africa, babydust and Lindy - great to hear you all had good news today, this thread feels v positive, I have everything crossed for your bfp's!!! Good luck with the EC on wed Africa and Lindy. Dont worry about the sedation Lindy, I was mega nervous and it was great x 

Lisa - I was also a nervous wreck, it gets a bit better but when you've had assisted conception or been TTC for a while it is harder to relax. Good luck am sure all will be fine xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is great news Sarah :happydance: im at hc for 10.30 on Wed so may see you there :)


----------



## BabydustxXx

Lindylou i was told that i may need to freeze my eggs for 3 months before they transfer because of OHSS. Although i dont think i did over stimulate. I really hope it goes well for you. Fx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks baby dust and susie sue. I just hope everything goes ok. And they can put them back in. I havent had any sumptoms of ohss, just a few twinges and thanks to the girls on here i have been drinking about2.5l of water a day!!
Why did they say that to you baby dust? 
Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Wow girls fantastic news fingers and toes crossed for you all. 

I'm still miles away from Stimms never mind scans and EC - think it will neer get here! Over half way through DR now - whooooo! Only 10 more of these and then prob another 10 days of Stimms so looking like very end of March/ early Apri before any major things. Lots of hurdles to get over though first

So happy for you all ladies - what a great start to the week!!! 
X


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Have you triggered now? what time is your EC tomorrow? honestly dont be nervous it is completely painless and quick and you wake up so refreshed x

Yasmine- We may well cross paths tomorrow then. Good luck at appt  x

Lisa- I understand why you are scared to enjoy this and so will any other woman who has ttc for a long time or had a loss. Just enjoy best you can and im sure after the 12wk mark you will feel a lot better. Keep us updated x

MrsE- You will soon be posting about your EC etc. Once stimms start the rest of the cycle does go very fast  x

Hi to Laura, Melbram, Susie, Jane, Sharkey and all the gang x

AFM- Did trigger shot last night at 11am with the pen which was fine to use even tho i panicked as so used of syringes. lol. Took about 15 seconds and all done  i am proud of myself for doing every single needle myself inc the trigger as i am very weak stomached  Today is my needle free day and i have EC tomorrow morning at 11am. I am sooo excited and nervous! got a lot of butterflies in my tummy today but hoping that turns to embies asap ;-) xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Good Morning everyone 

Great news reading about your scans yesterday AQ, LindyLou, Babydust x x x x
Good Luck with the EC tomorrow & then hopefully you will be pupo together x x X x x

Did try to come on here last night but wouldnt allow me to. Can't wait to be at the stage you are all at, but will be dreading the 2WW x x

I am now on D3 of DR, time Is really going slow...... Looking forward to my Acupuncture on Friday as work Is getting to be a bit stressful x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Well done Sarah :happydance: iv got ovitrell this time round too. Didnt realise it was a pen, i mentiond it to dh yesterday saying ill have to open the box to see and he wouldnt let me. He said it has to stay in the fridge until we are told to take it out so we cant take it out before. He is at work now so ill have a nosy later. :)

Lindylou they said that to me because i ended up in hospital with really bad pains after my ec. When the hospital in preston did an ultrasound scan they said my uterus looked tilted and that was causing me the pain. It was so painful i couldnt even stand up, as soon as they did an internal scan the pain disappeared. Mr Gazvani insisted that this was not the case and i had over stimulated and that is why i was in pain and due to this, i may have to wait if it happens again. When i questioned him on why the pain disappears after the scan if it was ohss, he had no answer. He still insisted on ohss but i know my body.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Have anyone of you been told about clexane? It is a drug which thins your blood and provideds a rich supply of blood to the uterus. It is usually taken after et. Someone i know took it and she became pregnant and she asked me to make sure i take it. She did say they doctors try and talk you out but insist on it as it reeally helps.

I have done some research and everyone that has had it has had a bfp. I also read some lady who worked as a nurse in a doctors surgry witness many ladies coming in for it at the surgery and they all became pregant apart from 1 and that was cuz she had 2 uteruses which was an unusual case.

I have also read that baby asprin works the same. 

No harm in trying it out :shrug:


----------



## Sharkey

Hey Girls,

Just out of Interest, what hot drinks do you currently take?? I have around 10 glasses of hot water & honey every day since cutting all the coffee and tea.....x x

Hope ur all having a good day ))) x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi. Site keeps going down so can't reply. 

I took trigger last night at 10-30. Worried about it all, and if they decide to freeze them. Big day tomorrow. I'm there at 9.30 tomorrow. 

Baby dust- do they say not to take aspirin or is it just nurofen? 

Hope all you others are ok. 

Good luck for tomorrow AQ. Keeping everything crossed for us both. Love Lindy xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone 

Lindy & Africa : good look for your EC- excited for you! :happydance: bring on the :bfp:


----------



## Sharkey

Good Luck to you girls tomorrow with the EC, hope everything goes okay for you  x x
Will be thinking of you & keeping everything crossed (ROLL ON :bfp:)x X x

Keep us posted x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks so much melbram and sharkey. Means a lot. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for good luck wishes ladies x

Lindy- GL to you for EC today too x

I am sooo nervous/excited and have butterflies! aaah. Roll on 11am!

Tried to post on here for 5hrs last night an wouldnt allow me hence the late response btw. Hope site sorts itself out soon xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck AQ. Im soooo nervous. Doesn't feel like today has actually arrived. Much love. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Im the same Lindy! butterflies galore! haha. Lets pray its embies galore! lmao.
If u spot us today say hi  il be holding a beige holdall and i have black hair  everything crossed(except our legs, haha) that we get some fab eggs today xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Ladies I too tried to log on last night and site was down. Anyway I wanted to wish you all the best luck for your EC today. Got everything crossed for you xx

Keep us posted on how you got on xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

hope you're all well.

Hello to the new ladies and tons of luck with everyones appointments and cycles.

Afm, we had our scan on monday that confirmed we are team :pink: :happydance:
Cant wait to hear all your bfps soon. :flower:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hope everything went well for u lindy and Sarah. Look forward to your updates

Afm. I had my first follies scan, iv got 8 follies on my right 2 measuring at 10.5 and rest below 10. 9 on my left 1 at 15 and a couple at 10 and the rest below 10. My lining is 5.8. So far so good. Fx they double in size for next Monday


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone, 

Ive been coming on here every day checking up on you all and I cant tell you how valuable it is knowing that we are all going through the same thing. Its been such a big help to me. 

Im just waiting to start the meds... we have our appointment tomorrow to learn how to use them and the we start on the 24th March. 
So excited, its been suc a long time coming. Its especially diffcult as my brother and his wofe are expecting theior 1st baby at the end of april - roughly around the time when we will find out if this round has worked or not. 
This is our 1st try and its a whole lot of mixed emotions, as Im sure you all know! 

Will keep you posted on how things are going! 


Wishing you all ots of luck xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Laura and baby dust. 

That's great baby dust- lots of visualisation and fx for Monday. 
MrsE- thank you. 
Bany7777- wonderful news. 

AFM- just back from EC. You were all right and I have been an idiot for worrying. It was fine. How lovely is dr Ryan! Feel a little bit sore but not needing painkillers. They said got 16 eggs. Still feel not woozy so will be back later!!

Hope you ok AQ. 

Love to all and big thanks for your support- couldn't got through today without it. 

Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- Yay for expecting a girl! x

Yasmine- Im so glad your scan went so well! they will deffo be a LOT bigger by monday! look at the difference with me within just 2 days! x

Jules- GL for starting on the 24th x

Lindy- Glad your EC went well and wow 16 eggs! that is fab! good luck for fertilisation report tomorrow x

Hi to Laura, Melbram, Susie, sharkey and all the gang x

AFM-EC went well and we got 6 eggs!! woohooooo! we are over the moon after only getting 2 eggs last cycle. I feel sore from this EC and im bleeding a bit so lying on couch watching a film with a maccys with a stack of mags next to me to read after. So well looked after  Just praying for a positive call in the morning to say we have some embies! Just so relieved we got 6 eggs xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Have been thinkin about you both all morning, been sneaking on here In between work  I am really pleased for you both........ 
AQ, I can Imagine that you're one very happy person Indeed after having 6 eggs this cycle, yey..... x x x Keep your feet up AQ and rest and leave the hubby to tend after you, lol x x 
LindyLou, that's alot of eggs you got, yey  You were bound to worry, I suppose It's worrying about the unknown.... Take some painkillers If need to, rest up & chill.....x x x 

Oooh I am getting so excited being on this thread at the moment ))))) x x x


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay for everyone :yipee: sounds like all is going to plan so far for you all. I'm keeping everything crossed for you & hope you get lots of nice healthy embies :yipee:

x


----------



## MrsE75

Girls great, fab news of the eggs collected today - well done! Fingers crosses now for reports tomorrow hoping you get lots of embies!

I'm having my day 14 DR injection later - we're doing them at 10pm cos of a few commitments we had that couldn't cancel. I feel ok really had a few episodes of hot flushes mainly at night nothing much in the day so don't know if I'm sleeping through most the symptoms. Had my period so that's another hurdle completed. Got my baseline scan week today and seems to be taking FOREVER! So next hurdle is thin lining. But calculating the days 10 days of stim takes me to Friday 30 March so likely they will send me away until following Monday, makes EC weds before Easter and don't know when they close for Easter, anyone know? Obviously all ifs and bits but not sure what they do in that instance?

AQ - remind me you did LP last time didn't you? I've just got a gut feeling that I will respond better to SP but let's just see what happens. How long did you have to wait between cycles?


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I am not sure if they close over Easter, think it may just be the bank hol so they would do ec before or after that day  Yes i did LP last time and responded very poorly but i was only on 3amps of menopur and this SP iv been on 6amps of fostimon plus cetrotide so think thats made the difference. The first cycle of IVF is always a learning curve if it fails, they know what to do better next time. GL xxx


----------



## Melbram

Congratualtions everyone - great news for you all today!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsE75

Thanks AQ I'm on 6amps for first round - I'm on fostimon and ovitrelle (in the fridge). So fingers crossed I just get some eggs given my none existent AMH levels. Hopin whatever is in there will make an appearance! 

If not I'm not sure what else I can do - doing DHEA, royal jelly, vits for conception, acupuncture and eating healthly. Just pray to god I guess. 

Can't wait to hear how your eggies have got on overnight. Funny to think they are in a lab doing the jig right now whilst someone in a lab coat is watching - poor things!!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I really hope u get at least 1 embie from this cycle. Would you consider donor eggs if the worst come to the worst? i really think you will get at least one embie tho so pma all the way ;-) I am sooo nervous about this call in the morning! all our hopes and dreams are resting on this and its so nerve racking! I was sat here before saying to my dh that its weird how we are here and all being well our sperm an eggs are over in liverpool getting jiggy in the lab of love! haha xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse75 - I do remember Mr Lewis jones saying the only down time they have is August- the embryologists go on a course and they deep clean the labs then. 

AQ - hope our eggs are doing well in there. Such a strange feeling knowing our eggs are in there doing there thing (hopefully).... They never mentioned this in biology ;) 

Love to all and again big thanks xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Im no saying no about donor eggs but I want to give my 2 rounds of IVF a go otherwise I may always wonder. Plus donor eggs take years on nhs so likely at that stage we will have try and get the money to do private but given I've just been made redundant that's not ideal for us right now. Lots of options in the melting pot but just trying to take one hurdle at a time but when you like control usually this IVF process is really interesting cos I don't have control over anything at all!

Anyway fingers crossed for you an Lindy tonight x


----------



## Lindylou

MrsE keep positive and do some relaxation and visualisation. I don't know if it works but it cannot harm things xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls

Fantastic news from the EC's today :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to hear the embie news tomorrow. I remember only too well waiting for that call, sooo nerve wracking!!!! Have got such a good feeling though :baby:
Africa are you taking the 2ww off work? I took about 4 days the first week but I remember thinking I should have took it all as I was an emotional wreck by the 2nd week. Bet you not looking forward to the cyclogest but it's all worth it in the end x 

Babydust great news on your scan, mine was a bit like yours and my follies grew with 3 more days of stimms. 
Mrs E75 hope you are coping ok, lp feels like it goes on forever but once you start stimms it will fly. 

Jules welcome and good luck with your cycle x 

See you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Lindylou

Jules78- good luck. Try and relax Before you start your injections. My brothers baby is due the end of April so totally with you on that!! I haven't mentioned treatment to anybody except my mum. Can honestly say the girls on her are an absolute godsend.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Whoop whoop. That is great news for todays ec. Well done ladies! Now let the sperm do his thing and charm the socks off those eggies. Grow embie grow.

Lindy - have they told you when your transfer will be? Are they waiting?


----------



## Lindylou

They didn't mention anything about waiting before transfer. Embryologist who came in after EC said may get day 5 transfer if lucky. How are you doing? Xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Im good, got a sudden boost of pma after yours and AQ's news. Im so excited for you both. I can feel those bfp's. Fx you get your 5day transfer.


----------



## Sharkey

Hello girls, hope ure all okay this evening?? 

As for what MrsE75 said about donated eggs, I would definitely not rule It out...... I want to at least try for our own with my eggs even If I do have an AMH of 0.00 as I would think back saying "what if?" & by doing that we will use up our IVF x 2 on the NHS & then go private (consultant gave us 10% chance of It working) What keeps me going Is that I have always got plan B If ever I need to.... The way I see It Is, regardless If the baby Isn't biologically yours you will of nurtured It, shared ure blood & the best thing of all Is to feel the baby growing Inside you ))) x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Totally agree sharkey- being a mum is not about genetics it's about love. We all want our own biological child but at the end of the day I just want to be a mum. Don't lose faith. 10% chance means 10 in 100 women will get there- why can't you be one of those 10 :) 
Babydust- Thankyou. Im keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow. 
AQ- good luck with your call. 

Hope you are all ok. Xxxx pma pma pma!!!


----------



## Sharkey

Good luck tomorrow morning with the fertilisation reports girls ))) x x x Everything will be crossed for you x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Yes i have been signed off so not back at work till after OTD or i would go mad! lol. Needed to give this cycle 100% so thats what im doing an pray it works out. How are you doing? x

Lindy- How are u coping?? i am sooo excited and nervous and keep thinking of our lil embies developing, god willing, over night whilst we are so far away. Its bizzare isnt it? i just hope we both get great news in the morning an post asap as il be on here early! lol. Best of luck and lots of prayers tonight for our precious embies x

Hi to Sharkey, Yasmine, MrsE and all the gang xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Anyone awake? lol.
I am a nervous wreck this morning! hardly slept and i am sooo anxious.
Just hope i get 1st call! Lindy- Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## susiesue

Morning Sarah, hope you are ok. I remember that feeling all too well waiting for the phone call. I was literally shaking when the phone rang. Praying for some lovely strong embies for you :hugs:
You are doing the right thing with the time off work, someone I know at work is just starting the process and i advised her to finish work after ec. 

Afm am doing ok, getting big now and tired, but it's all worth it. The weeks are flying it's quite scary!! Not bought everything yet so I need to get sorted soon. 

Am off to work soon, will check in soon as I can. Good luck!!!! Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Morning everyone )

AQ, How you feeling at the moment?? Good luck with the call x x x 

LindlyLou, Good luck with the telephone call!!! x x x

Hello Susisue x x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girls. I slept ok- think it was due to sleepless nights before EC. I have not got anytime off but listening to you all I might try and take next week off so at least the first week of 2ww I can rest. Is it a resting reason you take the time off or because of the emotional side? 

Let you know when I THE call. Fingers crossed for us both AQ. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- It is so nerve wrecking isnt it?! ah bet u have a lovely big bump now. Not long an u will be a mummy x

Sharkey- I am a nervous soddin wreck! lol. Roll on the call. Trying to take my mind off it by watching 'bringing home baby'?! haha x

Lindy- Glad you slept well. I ran a temp in the night too so that didnt help. I took some paracetomol an that helped a bit tho. I am so on edge right now tho. Just hope we get a nice early call. Good luck to us both an i pray we have healthy lil embies x


----------



## Lindylou

What time do they make the calls and when do they tell you about ET? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- I think they call anytime after 8.30am. Last time i got my call at 9am. If they only have 1 or 2 embies they usually book you in for a 2 day transfer but if u a few good ones they will probs call u tomorrow to discuss further.
OMG i wish they would call! im a wreck here! how are you? xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Just waiting and watching the clock go around. I hope and pray we both get good news. Aaaagggh ring phone ring! Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh my god me too Lindy! if staring at my mobile would make it ring id be in clover! haha. My nerves are officially gone! xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Listening to the both of you Is making me chuckle, but In a good way )) x x x


----------



## Lindylou

I keep checking my phone isn't on silent! Why are you taking the 2ww off- is it because it's so stressful or is it to rest? Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha I am making myself laugh at how on pins I am!! Didn't expect to be like this. It will be you soon enough sharkey :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

LMAO me too Lindy! i think hysteria is kicking in?! 
I have took the 2ww off as it is truly the most stressful part of the entire cycle and i would not be able to concentrate at all, plus i had some side effects from pessaries last time such as 'loose stools'(tmi sorry, lol) and quite bad cramps. I work in a very busy call centre and it is a hectic enviroment also and i dont want anything to stress me. Other than waiting for this bleedin call obviously!! HURRY UP HC! We wanna know if we are embie mummies! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I work in a busy surgery so loose stools would be a problem and not very nice for my colleagues :) Will see what they say when they eventually call ( ring phone ring with good news pleeeeeeease!!!) and see about what time I can take off - only taken 1 day off
So far which was yesterday as altered days off to have today and tomorrow off. xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- If you use the pessaries vaginally you wont get the loose stool problem but personally i didnt fancy having to lie down for 20 mins each time to let it absorb and also having all the discharge so i found rectally a lot better and also absorbs quicker.
PHONE PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE RING I BEG YOU!!!!! xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

hope they cal u soon xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Smile! me too! i really had forgot how awful this wait is :( xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Can imagine the pesseries would leak vaginally and I just want all the medication to stay. Would actually prefer injection I think xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh Noooo iv heard the jabs hurt as its oil you would inject and very thick. The bum bullets are fine honestly. Major side effect i had was increased sex drive(putting it mildly) and i didnt want to have sex during 2ww as didnt want to risk anything so it was torture! dh said it was like i was on viagra! haha.
SERIOUSLY PHONE JUST RING!! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

My DH would love that ha ha! I don't want to disturb anything in the 2ww either. These bloody hormones. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Not a single embyro. I am completely devastated. Cant post anymore.


----------



## Lindylou

AQ. I'm so sorry. So so sorry. Xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

I am so sorry Sarah, i know exactly how you feel. :cry: my heart goes out to you


----------



## Lindylou

Sending you much love AQ. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

For the first time in my shit life i actually wish i was dead. I am merely exisiting anyway. Dont worry i wont do anything as im too much of a coward but i can only hope that my life is short from now on so my suffering ends. I wake up sad an go to bed sad and now all hope has gone too so nothing left.


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, I really dont know what to say, other than how truly sorry I am :-((( Sending you all my love x x x x


----------



## Jules78

AQ - I am so so sorry, I know words are not enough to help you right now but I just hope that you are ok. xxx


----------



## susiesue

I don't know what to say, I am so so terribly sorry :hugs: My heart goes out to you and your husband, I am crying for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babies7777

I am so sorry, there are no words, just tons of hugs.


----------



## laura25

i am soooooo sorry sarah- i cant imagine how much pain and anger u must be feeling right now!!! wish i could make it all ok for u hunny, dnt have the words to say apart from u know where i am hun if u need me!!!!!! ((((((( huge hugs))))))) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ I'm so incredibly sorry for your news. You have had such a crappy year you don't deserve it. You are a good person and good things happen to good people - its karma so it has to turn around very soon hon. Please just hug your OH and be there for each other. Perhaps in a few weeks you will be able to look at the alternatives because there are plenty of ways to become a mummy this is not the end of that dream just try to remember that although right now it's tearing your heart out. Just look after yourself - do something lovely for yourself this weekend.lots of hugs x

Lindy how did you get on?


----------



## Lindylou

AQ I am so so sorry. I can only imagine how you are feeling. I have been choked up thinking of you all day. There is nothing any of us can say to ease your pain because the grief is so raw and you have has too much of that to deal with. You are so caring and supportive to all of us on here you truly deserve to be happy and I hope with all my heart that you decide upon a path that will let you become a mummy(there are many ways) because te qualities you show towards us show what a lovely lady you are. 
Sending you love and hugs and my thoughts are with you both. Xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Africaqueen-so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you x x


----------



## Del xx

Sooo sorry 2 hear that things didn't go well Africa,thinking of u hun,sending a big hug. We are all here 2 support u like u have supported many of us over the last year or two.Xxx

Hi 2 everyone else on here,hope ur doing well. Not posted for a while,welcome 2 all the new girls Xx


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Not a single embyro. I am completely devastated. Cant post anymore.


Aw AQ there are no words......:cry: :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Right i cannot believe i am posting this after yesterdays devestating results but... I AM PUPO!!!!!!! We got a call from the HC yesterday at 4pm to say they were very surprised to tell us that one of my eggs was showing signs of fertilisation... and by this morning when they checked we had a perfect lil 4 cell embie!!!!! :O So we went to HC before and had our little miracle transferred! transfer went very smoothly, embryologist was so surprised and said its perfect and we stand a good chance and the nurse was hugging me and everything! this almost never happens!! we feel so blessed and OTD is the 30th! Still in shock. Want to thank all of you wonderful women for the continued support and all the messages yesterday xxxxxxx

Lindy- I am so sorry in my heartbreak yesterday i never asked about your fert report?! so sorry! hope you got good news?? x


----------



## Lisa40

Omg Sarah :yipee: I'm walking down the street in lpool city centre with tears streaming down my face. people are staring at me but I don't care!! I read your sad news yesterday but didn't know what to say so I thought I'd post something today instead, and I just saw your news above and I am so so happy for you I'm weeping like a fool!!!
So so hope all goes well, get lots of rest and I'll keep everything doubly crossed for you :happydance: :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Lisa that is lovely. Thank you so much. I am still in shock tbh... lol. Lying on couch with a cuppa and some mags and iv been signed off the whole 2ww so lots of relaxing for me and my embie  xxx


----------



## Jules78

Oh AQ im soooo happy for you! I was telling my DH about you and we were so feeling your pain.... but so over the moon for you! !! Keeping every finger and toe crossed for you! Its amazing!! Its meant to be :)

x


----------



## africaqueen

Aww thanks Jules! 
Girls, i dont know whats happened but tried to put a new ticker for my OTD on my siggie an now i have nothing there at all?? xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ that is such amazing news I feel like soon a little dance for you. It was clearly meant to be and all that praying may have just helped. Oh that's one very special embie you have there. Just needs to snuggle on in an stay there. 

I'm honestly over the moon for you just hope I'm as fortunate to get eggs tbh!! Got my baseline scan on weds an then comes the good stuff!!! PLEASE GOD!!

Absolutely thrilled about your news. 

Lindy - how did you get on or did I miss the post???

Have a great weekend lovelies xx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, OMG!!!! Can't believe whats happened, other than I am totally shocked & very happy for you both x x x x x x Will be keeping my everything crossed for you )) x x x Still can't get my head around It, hehehe  x

LindlyLou, would like to say congrats on getting 9 fertilised eggs, wahoo ))) and good luck with your ET on Monday )) (read your news on another thread) Very pleased for you both x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you girls x

MrsE- Yes you will soon be joining in the madness all being well. Lots of luck to you x

Sharkey- I cant get my head around it at all! very very happy tho x

Lindy- Woohooo to 9 embies!! that is fantastic! GL for transfer on monday. Great that your going to blast! x


----------



## bugs

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies. Right i cannot believe i am posting this after yesterdays devestating results but... I AM PUPO!!!!!!! We got a call from the HC yesterday at 4pm to say they were very surprised to tell us that one of my eggs was showing signs of fertilisation... and by this morning when they checked we had a perfect lil 4 cell embie!!!!! :O So we went to HC before and had our little miracle transferred! transfer went very smoothly, embryologist was so surprised and said its perfect and we stand a good chance and the nurse was hugging me and everything! this almost never happens!! we feel so blessed and OTD is the 30th! Still in shock. Want to thank all of you wonderful women for the continued support and all the messages yesterday xxxxxxx
> 
> Lindy- I am so sorry in my heartbreak yesterday i never asked about your fert report?! so sorry! hope you got good news?? x

Hi ladies I haven't posted for a while but couldn't not after seeing AQ's amazing news !!!

That is such an amazing thing to happen and hopefully a sign of things to come xxx

Well your not going to believe it but as of today I am also pupo we had a 3 day transfer of 1x8 cell and 1x7 cell. We are still at Care and did our own cycle this time we decided against egg sharing as I just don't produce enough good quality eggs. I have been checking in on you ladies and i just hope we have a good few weeks of positives. 

Congratulations to the ones who've done it and massive amounts of luck to those in limbo. Here's hoping it's 4th time lucky for us xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Sarah that is fantastic news, i am soooo happy for you. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

When i told dh yesterday he was really upset and the fact that he had met you made it that much more personal for him. I told him about your miracle just now and he is over the moon for you. Its just proof that miracles do happen and your miracle will be here soon.

Now put your feet up and make sure dh is does everything, you are busy cooking your little baba


----------



## Lindylou

AQ I am so thrilled for you. What a roller coaster- somebody up there must have been listening to us all after all!!! I am absolutely over the moon for you both. 

I got a call not long after you but didn't want to post here because wanted to give you support more than anything. 9 have fertilised and they are looking to transfer on Monday but may call and do it tomorrow depending on how they look. So fingers crossed for
Monday!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Aaaaaaggghh I'm so happy for you AQ!! This truly is a little miracle embbie. Keep your feet up and take it easy!! I'm so thrilled for you. Yay yay yay!!!!!

I have booked next week off work - my business partner has been a bit moody over it buy because I have rearranged leave it is going to work out that I will have taken off 2 and half days from collection day to when I go in a week on Monday. He has really gr me upset the way he is behaving but I am trying to remain relaxed!! Just hope my little embbies are doing well.


----------



## Melbram

:yipee: AQ I cant believe you are now PUPO - what an emotional rollercoaster! Im so happy for you and your DH it is really is a lil miracle and cant wait for your update on a :bfp:

Contrats to Lindy and Bugs too :happydance:

Hi to everyone else :thumbup:

Just wondering how long after you have the blood tests do you have your consultation?


----------



## cvaeh

Wow that's amazing news! So pleased for you. It must be the one!x x


----------



## Lindylou

I had my bloods done the 30th nov and consultation 17th jan- they had given me an appointment further away but I rang to see if any cancellations. Thinky wait was longer because of Christmas. 

Does anybody take baby aspirin? I read it helps implantation but nobody at the clinic has mentioned it. 

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Welcome back! soo glad to see you are pupo too! i have started a thread in 2ww forum for IVF'ers for march testing if you want to come over ) congrats on being pupo and i hope this is your baby/babies x

Yasmine- Thank you and that is so nice of your hubby. You are a lovely couple and i hope you get your miracle embie/embies this cycle so much x

Lindy- Yes it has been a rollercoaster and a half! i honestly believe my dear mum is watching over us and will continue to do so. I do feel very lucky to be pupo as i know that most women who get such a bad morning report dont get to have a transfer so feeling very happy today. 9 embies is fab! will keep you in my prayers over the wkend and im sure they will do great  thank you for being so thoughtful and not posting about it yesterday. That was very caring of you x

Melbram- I pray with all my heart i can post news of a BFP in 2wks time  as regards how long a consultation takes after bloods- they have to wait for results which takes around 2wks and then if everything is ok they book you in for appt. My immunity to rubella was not strong enough so we were delayed by 6wks whilst i had the MMR jabs. Good luck. You will soon be starting the madness! x

AFM- I am lying on the couch and talking to our lil fighter telling he/she that they need to settle into mummy for the next 9mths. Such a lovely feeling. The 2ww is going to be terrible but i am determined to maintain a PMA now as our precious embie deserves us to believe in him/her xxx


----------



## bugs

Lindylou said:


> I had my bloods done the 30th nov and consultation 17th jan- they had given me an appointment further away but I rang to see if any cancellations. Thinky wait was longer because of Christmas.
> 
> Does anybody take baby aspirin? I read it helps implantation but nobody at the clinic has mentioned it.
> 
> Xxx

I was prescribed asprin as part of the short protocol, this is my 4th cycle and I think they've only done it coz my last cycle ended in early miscarriage they've also put me on daily injections of clexane which I believe is a blood thinner xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hopefully I can join your other threa on Monday. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Yes for sure! its only me on there at the moment! haha x

Bugs- thats good news about the blood thinner and hopefully it will give you that bfp x


----------



## Lindylou

Are you taking baby aspirin AQ? Xx


----------



## bugs

africaqueen said:


> Lindy- Yes for sure! its only me on there at the moment! haha x
> 
> Bugs- thats good news about the blood thinner and hopefully it will give you that bfp x

Fingers crossed, my meds bill cost over £1000 this time but fingers cxd it will help. We also paid to use the embryoscope so they didn't have to keep taking the embryo's out to review them it might not make any difference but we thought it was worth a shot xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- i was going to and then all that upset yesterday so didnt end up bothering. Nurses say that its not proven to make a difference really and i didnt want to be taking any meds really. I know a few women who have taken it and said thats why they got their bfps but i also know lots who didnt and still got a bfp  x

Bugs- well hopefully every penny will be worth it x


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo I don't know what to do!! I just want it to work I'd try anything. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

So what have you got planned for your 2ww? Xxx will mine start from Monday ( or tomorrow if They call) or is it based on age of the lovely little embbies?

They also told me to seriously consider just putting 1 back in as we had said 2. So I have spent the day reading and reason about the risks/ benefits. X


----------



## bugs

Is it your first go Lindylou ? 

I had 2 put in for my first 2 goes one was ectopic and the other didn't work. I then got myself so hung up on the twin thing and could we afford it so I just had one put back and then miscarried so regretted it. 

I think it all depends on if you want twins if you think you do then go for it, I worried myself about twins but the reality is it's hard enough just to get it too work in the first place. I think by putting 2 back you are just giving yourself an extra chance of success and very maybe twins xxxx

Sorry for waffling but I hoped that made sense a bit xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks bugs. I will just be thrilled if I get a BFP but given my age ( nearly 37) I know my chances are quickly decreasing so think I might go for it. My DH got scared the way they were going on about the risks and just wants me safe.


----------



## bugs

Lindylou said:


> Thanks bugs. I will just be thrilled if I get a BFP but given my age ( nearly 37) I know my chances are quickly decreasing so think I might go for it. My DH got scared the way they were going on about the risks and just wants me safe.

They did that to me on my 1st go at the Women's it's all about them reducing the number of twins through IVF but personally I would go for it xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I've read up and been on the site they say and if 2 make it to Monday I will ask for 2. Xxxx please be strong and grow well my little embbies xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Had we had 2 embies to transfer we would of done. Go for it. It does increase your chance of a bfp. some clinics will not transfer 2 blasts though so get some advice. I think if your over 35 they may do though. For the 2ww i have been signed off work so i am planning on mooching round at home watchin tele an reading for 3 days an then taking it very early till i am a wk into the 2ww an then just act cautiously normal 
xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks AQ. 
Has anybody had accupuncture to go with ET? Would it be too late if I called tomorrow to have it Monday? Do they do it right before ET ? I just want to give things the best chance I can- so looking at baby asprin and accupuncture and lots of prayers &#55357;&#56911; Xxxx


----------



## bugs

Lindylou said:


> Thanks AQ.
> Has anybody had accupuncture to go with ET? Would it be too late if I called tomorrow to have it Monday? Do they do it right before ET ? I just want to give things the best chance I can- so looking at baby asprin and accupuncture and lots of prayers &#65533;&#65533; Xxxx

I wouldn't bother Hun they say for acupuncture to work you have to start a couple of months before. I did it alongside cycles 1 & 2 and there has been no difference I still got a bfp without and it's quite expensive if anything get the zita west relaxation cd for the 2 week wait it is dead relaxing although I'm yet to listen to it right through I always fall asleep before it finishes xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- As Mr Kingsland once said... 'do you really believe sticking pins in you will get you pregnant?' ;-) it is a good thing for relaxation for body and mind but it is not going to have any bearing on the result of a IVF cycle so dont worry x

right girls im off to bed with my book as i am exhausted so sleep time for me and our precious lil embie  xxx


----------



## susiesue

Wow Sarah what amazing news!!! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance: You truly have a little miracle there, your mum is certainly looking over you :hugs: I can't tell you how happy I was to read you were pupo:baby: I was so worried last night when you hadn't come back on. Feet up now and let that amazing little embie snuggle in xxxxxx 

Lindy - congrats on getting some good embies. I was 39 at transfer and they told me that they recommend 2 transferred if you are over 37, to give you the best chance, which is what I did. They didn't try and talk me out of it even, I just had to sign a form. If you are nearly 37 I would push for 2. It's like bugs said it's more about maximising your chances than the twin thing. Over 35 the twin risk is lower anyway than it would be with some of the younger girls, good luck xx 

Bugs good luck with the dreaded 2ww, I really hope it's your time x 

Hi to everyone else, have a great weekend xx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks susie sue , AQ, and bugs. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Susie  This tiny lil fighter of ours is a lil miracle and a fighter so pray that continues and he/she is snuggled up with mummy for 9mths now. Its going to be a long 2wks thats for sure! lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/911225-ivfers-march-testers-thread.html

 xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Thought I would one on here say good afternoon to everyone  x

Has anybody been totally wiped out / clumsy taking the Buserelin??? I'm not normally the type to be shattered first thing, but I can't stop yawning & If I sit down then that's It I'm In the land of nod also I am very clumsy :-( x x My OH thinks It's funny x Your experiences would be helpfull x x

AQ, How much Royal Jelly do you take? X x


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha welcome to IVF sharkey!!! I found the exhaustion the hardest part, especially period week. My dh found it so funny how forgetful I was and how zoned out I was. Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

I am about to start AF, just wished she would make an appearance & be done with It as I keep getting lower abdominal cramps but nothing shows..... Hopefully It will be the last one I get for the next 9 months x x 

How are you feeling today Lindy? x x


----------



## Lindylou

Fingers crossed :) xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies im on day 17 of DR now, had my period one day late but much lighter than usua and not been too bad on the tiredness front until today. Im pooped! Also had a few hot sweats but nothing too bad mainly at night. I just hope my lining is ok on weds and can start stims and get things moving. 

Ive been on royal jelly since christmas before I knew I had an egg issue - must have known! Just taking on per day but stopped while DR cos don't want anything to interfere so just taking good multiple vit with folic and my DHEA. 

How about you?

X


----------



## Sharkey

I'm on DR day 7 as you can see from my ticker & I have been exhausted with the Buserelin from day one & clumsy, let's hope It's doing It's job  

Ive taken the Pregnacare Pre-Conception since November & just started taking Royal Jelly (don't know If It will help as I've already started the cycle x x x x I get my baseline scan on 29th so I'm a week after you..... I'm quite nervous about EC, just praying that I have some eggs..... Both of us have same AMH :-((


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girls. Been visiting family today because hopefully next week Will be feet up, resting and starting 2ww. 
I found that the tiredness and hot sweats( mine were at night as well) eased off when I started menopur. With the menopur I got quiet a lot of twinges and then a real heavy feeling at the bottom of my tummy. Then it felt a bit tender when I walked and if I lifted anything. Not to the point I needed painkillers or stopped me doing anything. 
AQ- what are the side effects with the bum bullets? Just so I can make sure they are working :)

Love to all you lovely ladies. Xxxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted some advice really..... Due to start dr a week today ( so excited!!!) ... But me and the husband are just trying to work out the best time for injections.... as hc said it was up to us. Can any of you tell me when you do it and are there any pros or cons to doing it morning or evening? Thanks soooo much xxxx


----------



## Jules78

Oooooh I forgot to ask too.... How do I set up the tickers ??! Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi jules 78. I chose to do my injection at 8pm. I just thought it would give me a chance to get home, have dinner then inject and have a nice bubble bath :). I also thought if I didn't feel good after I would sleep through it! I am usually stressed getting out in the morning and my dh leaves earlier than me so evening seemed to suit. It makes no difference what time- just think when you can relax and get it done. Xxx good luck!


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - I know what you mean from baseline scan onwards basically scares/freaks me out cos I'm not sure I will get any eggs! I don't mind going through 5 weeks of injections if I had any guarantees it would work but hard to be positive whilst being realistic - not quite worked out how to do it yet!

I need a miracle basically!! Lol x


----------



## Lindylou

Forgot to say I was on pins today waiting got a call from the HC. They said they might have got me me in today to do ET. I kept thinking oh they surely would have called by now if they wanted me in. Just hoping my embbies are growing strong and well and are wanting to get back to me and stick!! Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi AQ- just sending you love on what I know is a difficult day for you. 

Sending all you girls on here lots of baby dust so that next year we can all be cuddling our own bundles of giggling joy on mothers day. Hope you are all doing ok. Xxxx

AFM- bit nervous and excited about ET tomorrow. Has anybody got any tips ? Is there anything I can do to help it work better? Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75, what % of It working did they give at LWH out of curiosity?? One thing that will put my mind at rest Is knowing we have at least tried with our own...... Will definitely do Plan B If need be, I will be a mother & I will never give up on that dream x

Jules78, I would do the DR injections In the evening before bed If you can, you could sleep through the symptoms If any & It won't disrupt you during the day  We made a big mistake doing them @ 7am as they totally wipe me out during the day to the point I go to sleep :-( My energy levels have gone out the window x

Lindy, Jut keep on doing what you do and stay positive for EC tomorrow x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Yes on my previous cycle when i DR i was exhausted but it is putting your body through a temp menopause in effect so thats why. Get lots of rest. I took 500mg of fresh royal jelly capsules for 2.5mths before starting this cycle. I stopped taking them a wk before starting the cycle as they contain hormones x

MrsE- Good luck for wednesdays scan and i hope your lining is nice an thin to start stimming x

Lindy- Side effects of the bum bullets affect everyone differently but with me last time... sex drive went through the roof in 2nd wk of 2ww! omg my dh thought i was on viagra and i was very frustrated as didnt want to have sex whilst in 2ww! lol. Also i suffered with quite bad cramps like period pains within 4 days of taking them. Sometimes the pain was pure agony for 2-3 minute bursts. Im hoping this time around i dont suffer that. Good luck for transfer tomorrow! ur soon gonna be pupo x

Hi to Jules, Laura, Melbram, Susie, Jane, Foxey and all the gang x

AFM- Today is a sad day for me as the 1st mothers day since i lost my lovely mum. I lay some flowers on her memorial before and prayed that she watches over my precious embie. Very sad. Today is also my mum an dads wedding anniversary and would of been 40yrs so my dad is suffering today too. We are going out later to get some KFC and and sit by the beach and eat it. Need to be out of the house. I am thankful i have our lil miracle embie onboard and im praying next mothers day that i am cuddling my own baby . xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - I was thinking of you this morning and all those people who've lost their mums I'm very lucky to still have mine and I'm cooking a lovely lunch today but I can't even imagine how you get through so my thoughts and prayers are with you. Don't you just think you're embie was a kind of divine intervention considering its your first without your mum but effectively today you are technically pregnant?!? Weird how life works out hey!

Well hers to us all and hoping we all have our bundles of joy next year x

Sharkey - HC said I had a less than 5% chance of having my own baby given my AMH results. What did they tell you? What is your plan B. currently mine is 2nd cycle on short protocol and plan C is donor eggs but prob have to go abroad for that but not done any research I know of a place in Cyprus and one in NY (they specialise in older patients that other FC have given up on so that's another option). How about you Sharkey?


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, thanks for that x How you baring up? Stupid question I know, hope your okay x x x

MrsE75, They gave us 10% chance of It working... My plan A Is to use 2 x NHS cycles & then go on to plan B & self fund a DE cycle )) x Won't look properly Into DE until we need to..... Think PMA!!!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Yes i do feel a lot better than i would of done had thursday result not changed. I am very sad today but with hope of next mothers day being wonderful. Thanks for thinking of me x

Sharkey- I have cried this morning an then me and my dad went and got KFC and sat on the prom remembering my mum and hoping for joy in our lives once again x

To both of you ladies- in my mums words 'where there is life there is hope' never lose the pma. Its a tough journey and heartbreaking at times but have faith you will be mummies one day. Also do not lose heart if your 1st cycle fails as most first cycles are a learning curve for the clinic about how you respond to meds etc, GL xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, I always struggle to talk about sensitive things In-case I put my foot In It x x I haven't spoken to my mother, brother or sister In well over a year...... Hard not being able to talk to them sometimes but life Isn't always that easy. There Is only so much heartbreak you can take off family :-( x x x You made me well-up with the above kind words x Sending ou all my love x


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Sharkey what a shame! any chance of sorting things out? that must be so hard. If there is the slightest chance take it as life is so short and you dont want to be filled with regret. Obviously i dont know the reasons but big hugs to you and i hope you get your baby soon xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- a very tough day for you today but I'm sure your mum is always close by, but I'm sure she was willing your little embbie on on Thursday. Xxxx

Sharkey - family relationships can be so difficult. I'm sure it's magnified with what you are going through. 

Nobody has given us a % chance of it working so all I know is the general ones you see. Try and focus on you being one of the ones it works for. That's what I'm trying to do , not always easy though. I start getting excited and thinking maybe this will happen but then I try and stop myself in case it doesn't work. I'm sure you are all feeling the same. It was hard before, we went to mamas and papas because my sis in law wanted some bits and I got her s few things. She doesn't know I'm having treatment. I couldn't help but hope it will be my turn soon but I don't begrudge her this. Again like I said, I'm sure you all understand!!
Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

No not really :-( I've always been the one to apologise for things through no fault of my own but they seem to fall back Into the same routine time & time again.... I will not apologise for things that I haven't done anymore... In my eyes It's about time that she acted like a mother Instead of someone on the street, she had 3 kids not 2......x x 

Hope the remainder of your day goes okay x x


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- you can only try so many times then you need to take comfort in the fact you have tried everything and get on with your life. Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Lindy, Good luck tomorrow with the ET ) x x 

Hope everyone Is okay x


----------



## Melbram

Good luck with ET tomorrow Lindy x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks sharkey and melbram. Just had a luxurious bubble bath seeing as baths are a no no
For 2 weeks! But treated myself to probably more chocolate than I should have as a treat :)

Hope you are all doing ok with injections and not feeling too bad, pupo's have their feet up being waited on and waiting to start are getting a bit of pampering done. 

Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck Lindy!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend. The weather is just lovely cold but sunny which is better than cold and wet!!

Here's to a great week ahead for all of us and we all get the results we want! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Thank you all so much for all the good luck wishes. Excited and nervous!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Best of luck Lindy! what time is transfer? xxx


----------



## Lindylou

1:30. Say a prayer. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

I will for sure. Lots of luck for a nice smooth transfer. See you on 2ww thread later when u are pupo  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Xxxxx


----------



## purpleflossy

just waiting for an appoint at liverpool now after funding been signed off for icsi from chester hospital. Anyone any ideas on waiting times here?
we have both had all the tests, hubby has low SA and a chromosomal translocation
so waiting for genetics appointment to. They said it will be icsi with possible genetic testing before any eggs would be put back, and then at 8-11 weeks.


----------



## Lindylou

Well I'm home after ET !!
Had 2 blasts to transfer, one slightly ahead of the other. They are keepin an eye on the other 2 to see if they get a bit bigger to freeze. I was surprised that as they were done it was like- up you get , off you go! Though id have to lie down or something?? OTD 30th xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi purple flossy and welcome!
I had to about 4 weeks for the PIE ( patient informations evening) and then about 11 weeks to go in and sign consents( but ha Christmas in between them) after that we started my next cycle. I'm sure I read genetic screening takes about 6 weeks but I cannot be sure. Hope that helps. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome purple flossy and i hope you dont have to wait too long. GL x

Lindy- congrats for being pupo with twins! x

Yasmine- Hope your appt went well x


----------



## Sharkey

Lindy, congratulations on being PUPO  x x x

AQ, how you getting on In the 2WW? x x x

Hello to everyone else  x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good weekend.

Lindy congrats on being pupo. 

What time did you get to hc? We may have crossed paths. My app was at 10.45 but didnt leave until 1.15pm. It seemed very busy today. 

Had my scan and got 6 follies on my right (26, 15, 12, 11 and 2 under 10) and 12 on my left (30, 22, 20, 18, 2 at 16, 14, 2 at 13 and 2 at 11, 1 under 10.). Lining at 9.5.

After my scan they kept me waiting again cuz they wanted to take my bloods to see my Estrogen levels. Just had the call to say my ec is on wednesday at 8.30am. Im absolutley petrified after my experience last time.

Got to go and do my FINAL buserelin now :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Wow that's great Babydust! Lots of lovely big follicles and nice thick lining. All looks good!! 
What happened at your last EC? 
I was there at about 1:10 for an appointment at 1:30. Where you in the waiting room then? Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Congratualtions Lindy and Babydust :)

Welcome Purpleflossy - im not sure on waiting list I attended PIE last week and got bloods on the 30th March - hope the wait to consultation isnt too long either !

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## BabydustxXx

I might have missed you then. We were the only asian couple there today, and i wear a head scarf, i had a purple and black one on today. (its great for bad hair days)

During my last ec, i came out with really bad pain, they didnt let out until after 2 hours and that was only cuz i pretended i was fine. I just wanted to get home. I couldnt stop being sick so they gave me an anti sickness tab which helped. When i got home i went straight to bed and stayed there for 2 days. On day 3 the pain still hadnt eased and i was still being sick so went to a&e in Preston cuz it was a sunday and hc was closed. preston did a ultrasound scan and said my uterus was tilted and that was causing me the pain. They then did an internal scan to correct it and the pain was gone. When i met mr gazvani he insisted it was ohss and nothing to do with a tilted uterus. Dh keeps saying that wont happen again but im still scared. The pain as so bad i remember saying i dont want kids, i cant take the pain. I told him to leave me and find someone who can give him kids. Glad he didnt listen tho. (not that he ever does anyway). I remember him being quite worried too cuz he knows i have a high pain threshold and dont easily give in to pain. Worse thing was after all that pain there were no embies :cry:

Fx crossed its different this time


----------



## Lindylou

Baby dust- you did have a terrible time. Have you spoken to them about the pain you were in? Mayber they can give you something while you are coming around to help? I have found that since drinking lucosade lite I started feeling a
Million times better. I will have everything crosse for you on Wednesday. With all those lovely big follicles hopefully you will get some lovely eggs.xxxx I didn't see you then. I had a black skirt on and black and white top. While I was waiting there was a man on crutches, a lady with her mum and a nurse, and a black couple. Must've just misse you!! Are you in any discomfort, do you feel ok? 

Thanks melbram. Trying to picture them sticking. Already driving my dh mad.....
And it's only bren7 hours :) xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Yeah they were all there when i was there but dont remember you. Maybe next time.

Im not in too much discomfort, just the odd prang here and there. Nothing untoward


----------



## Jules78

Lindylou..... I would be exactly the same ! I will be driving everyone mad during those 2 weeks !! Fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust we must have just missed each other! Try and get some rest and just focus on lovely eggs. I do hope Wednesday is easier for you. Xx
Jules78 - I just hope I chill out a bit. Got DVDs to watch and books to read so hoping will stay distracted. Zxxx

Is everybody doing ok?


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmine- This time it will go smoothly for you. I am praying for you and have everything crossed for you. Cant wait to hear how you get on x

Lindy- welcome to the nightmare that is the 2ww! haha. It is so hard to take your mind off every movement etc but thats little wonder when all we want is our babies x

Hi to Jules and all the gang x

I will be 4dp2dt tomorrow and this evening i am having a lot of twinges and pulling sensation around my belly button and lower down by my 'lady bits' so praying its the start of our embie implanting as our embie will be a blastocyst now  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Every twinge I am noticing now! It's nuts. Understand what you mean now AQ. 

Hope everybody is ok. Xxxxx

Babydust try not to stress over tomorrow. Cxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello All The girlies  x

AQ / Lindy, how are you 2 getting on? I would deffinately be symptom spotting and driving myself & OH crazy..... Wont be long & I will be In the dreaded 2ww myself, yikes )) 

Babydust, good luck with your EC tomorrow & I hope everything goes okay for you x

AFM, my stomach Is turning black, purple & green.... That's the new look me, haha!
The DR Is totally wiping me out, can't wait until stimms to block some of the symptoms out x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Ah u must have very sensitive skin hun :( when i was long protocol i only had 1 tiny bruise after all the jabs an this time short protocol i had 2. Weird! lol.
Hope you get to stimm soon. DR is not very pleasant x

Lindy- Hows it goin?  x

Yasmine- TONS of luck for EC tomorrow! x

AFM- Had odd pulling sensations again this morning an twinges like lil bubbles. Pray its implantation xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls, hope everyone is well :flower:

Africa and Lindy how's the 2ww going so far? Such a difficult part of the cycle but hope it goes quick for you. Are you waiting till OTD or testing early?? I was so tempted to test early but waited as I knew it would freak me out whatever early result I got!! Africa am hoping your twinges are implantation, would be in the right timeframe now xx 

Babydust I wish you all the luck in the world tomorrow, am praying you get some lovely eggs from all those follies xx 

Hello to everyone else and good luck whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- I would like the wilpower to wait for OTD but i know i will test early... lol.
Probs around 10dp2dt. How are u doing? xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, let's hope the twinges & the pulling Is Implantation....... By the way what's POAS ? And which tests do you have to check If the trigger Is out of your system? X x

Hello Susie, how you doing? Not long to go now, wwww exciting  x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- POAS=pee on a stick  as regards testing out the hcg just use IC hpts(internet cheapie home pregnancy tests) and once you get a negative you know the trigger has gone. It took 7 days to be gone this cycle so i know now if i test early and get my BFP that i will know its for real  i just buy cheap tests from home bargain 2 for 89p! lol xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Thanks for that AQ x There are so many abbreviations It's hard to keep track of them, lol x x x

What sort of hot drinks do you girls take??? I'm currently having hot water with some honey, only reason I am asking Is that the Zita West book mentioned not to have any tea or caffeine & I am stuck with what to drink x


----------



## africaqueen

Lol Sharkey i know! iv been on here for 2.5yrs so well up on it now but takes a while  xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Girlies, What sort of hot drinks do you girls take??? I'm currently having hot water with some honey, only reason I am asking Is that the Zita West book mentioned not to have any tea or caffeine & I am stuck with what to drink x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks for wishing me luck girls. Really appreciate it.

Im so frightened i cant think straight. I dont know what i have to take with me tomorrow. iv cleaned my house about 5 times, been to see my mate who had twins a few weeks ago but i still cant shift that scared feeling. I just feel like shaking myself and saying 'get a grip'


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girls. 

Sharkey- I've been drinking peppermint tea and lemon and ginger tree. Could've done with a nice coffee but made do with them! 

Babydust- try and rest tonight and get all your energy getting those eggs ready. I will be willing you on tomorrow. 

AQ- glad you are doing ok. I've not really felt anything. Odd twinge but nothing out the normal. Just hoping so much for us. Spent last 2 days on the sofa but will do hit more tomorrow. It's hard not bein able to do anything to help!!


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- i have been drinking decaffinated tea most days and allowing the odd 'real' cup of tea. I am staying off coffee till the 3mth mark has passed all being well, other than maybe 1 cup a wk. Here are the guidelines from the NHS site...

You don't need to cut out caffeine completely but don't have more than 200mg a day. The approximate amounts of caffeine found in food and drinks are:

one mug of instant coffee: 100mg 
one mug of filter coffee: 140mg 
one mug of tea: 75mg
one can of cola: 40mg 
one can of energy drink: 80mg 
one 50g bar of plain (dark) chocolate: around 50mg
one 50g bar of milk chocolate: around 25mg


Yasmine- You are bound to be terrified. The 2nd cycle is all the worse for nerves as with the 1st cycle we go into it thinking its a sure thing we will end up pregnant and then the 2nd cycle we know too well sadly that is often not the case. I will keep u in my prayers tonight and il look forward to your text tomorrow. Try and get a good nights sleep and tomorrow will be fine in'shallah x

Lindy-Yep thats the hardest part, knowing there is nothing we can do to ensure we end up pregnant... its down to nature now. Science has done its part  x

Well girls i have felt fine but im feeling a bit panicky this evening as i have a lot of pma but im scared the heartache will be all the worse IF we dont get our BFP. Its such a hard one. Think so positively that you risk utter heartbreak again or be pessimistic but to be honest either way it doesnt make a fail any less heartbreaking so im going for the pma route  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I'm still having chocolate.... Got to have some treat ;) 

Xxxx 
Sending you love for tomorrow Babydust xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Exactly Linda and look how many babies are born to women naturally who dont even knw they are pregnant till later on xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, thank you for all the Info ) Could hammer a coffee now & a huge dairy milk, mmmm I'm starring to dribble with the mention of chocolate, lol x 

When do you think you will start testing Lindy / AQ?? To be honest I would be nervous testing even on OTD x

Babydust, good luck 2moz x


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- I've lived without coffee.... But chocolate NEVER!!!

To be honest I'm a bit scared of testing early. Maybe nerves will get better of me though! Don't know if I should do one to check hcg out of my system.


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- If theres a chance u may test early i would test tomorrow to make sure hcg out of your system so u know the result is true. I tested at 10dp2dt last cycle which was 4 days early, did the test got a BFN an then AF arrived 10 mins later :( if i get past that mark il be testing early. It would be lovely to get to OTD this time and get a BFP of course  I agree i can forgo coffee etc but i love choc! lol xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone doing?
Congrats to those of u that are Pupo! Couldn't believe it when I read your post Africa! Brilliant! Take it easy girls,I hope u don't go too mad during the 2ww! Lol! I always struggle during mine. Good luck and let's hope u will get your positives! x 
Babydust,good luck 2moz! X


----------



## Lindylou

Hey lovely ladies how are you doing on dr and stimms and waiting to start?

AQ- got twilight to watch today to keep my mind occupied. How are you doing? Anymore twinges? I'm not really feeling anything- hope that something is going on in there though. Picked up a test so will see if hcg out of system.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey ladies. I'm messaging from my lovely and comfy hospital bed. Had ec at 8.30 with 6 eggs but they won't let me out. I ended up having a bleed during the procedure so they have inserted a tampon style pack to stop the bleed. It's been 2 and half hours and they still haven't removed it. I can't go until they have. Thankfully the pain is fine and nothing like last time. Nothing is ever easy for me :(


----------



## BabydustxXx

Just as I messaged nurse came to remove the pack. Iv got to wait another 20 mins to make sure it has stopped. I better get a bfp after all this and the little blighter better not give me any trouble when it arrives


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- I am ok. Kinda. Lol. Slowing losing my mind as time goes on:wacko:
I stupidly thought 2nd time around im be better with 2ww but its much worse as this is pretty much our last chance for a long time if ever so it means everything and i am positive but also scared:blush:. I have mostly been watching films, entering comps and reading to pass time. Venturing out to the shops with my dad later for some fresh air  x

Yasmine- I know we texted earlier but:hugs: x

Hi to Del, Babies, Foxey, Jane, Sharkey,Susie, laura and all the gang! x

AFM- Todays 'symptoms' are... congested with blood stains on tissue when i blow my nose and also lil 'heat' feeling low down. Could be my imagination or could be our embie bedding in! time will tell xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ if this little embbie has shown you anything keep the faith. He is a little fighter. Hopefully all these signs are pointing to him implanting nice and snugly!! I did test before to make sure hcg has gone- negative. I am not feeling anything, hope that's ok!

Babydust- great news on your 6 lovely eggs!!! Hopefully you will be home soon with your feet up xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello girlies 

Babydust, congrats on 6 eggs x 

Lindy, how you getting on? Do you think you will test before 30th? Praying you will get your BFP.....X 

AQ, Lets hope the symptoms ure describing are the embryo implanting, crossing everything & praying that you get your BFP x 

AFM, I'm starting to sound like a teeny weeny mouse when my OH gives me the Injection, It's funny but also painfull at the same time.. Will have a word In LWH when Im there on the 29th for my base line scan x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies well had my baseline scan and lining is perfect at 1.8mm and she even sai she could see 2-3 follies on left ovary and 3 on right so givin me a bit of hope obviously don't know if they contain any eggs but at least I've got a starter pack as the lady called it! :)) Now I'm strapping on the booster packs with the stim drugs. So far so good but know this will not be plain sailing!!

So another hurdle has been smashed and on to the next. 10 day scan booked for 30th March so let's see what happens then!!

How I everyone else doing?


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo good news day on here the for mrse and Babydust! Glad you have both got over another hurdle. 
Sharkey- i really don't know what to do about an early test. I don't know I I will be able to resist but if it's a negative is I will be so upset, even though my rational head would say there is still hope. Think there is no such thing as thinking rational on this roller coaster! Just keep praying this will be my only time on this roller coaster!!!


----------



## Sharkey

Mrs E75, congrats on getting a good base line scan and also for the nurse to see some follies, yepeee )) Gives me some hope!! What are booster packs? Which meds are you on for stimmimg? Im on Fostimon but havent had any booster packs.....x If I am being a dumb blonde about the bosster packs then please shoot me now, lol Im blaming the Buserelin, hehehe

Lindy, You have to keep the PMA going otherwise this journey will be terribly dreadful for us (not saying It's a delight by no means)..... I know It's hard but we definately dont want to make It harder for ourselves  x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Ah thats fab news that you have some follies! lets hope they grow big an fat when you start stimms an contain some healthy eggs  one hurdle done x

Yasmine- Hope your at home now all cosy in your own bed and preparing your body for ET Inshallah x

Lindy- Well now you know the trigger is out of your system so any early test u do, if u get a BFP you will know its the real deal. x


----------



## Lindylou

When are you testing AQ? Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - you are funny. The nurse was basically calling the fostimon (stim drugs) the booster packs I'm on 6amps of Fostimon so fingers crossed still a lot of hurdles to get over yet but just celebrating when I can! 

So much so my OH is treating me to a chippy tea tonight with mushy peas!! Yum not had one for ages cos was concerned about weight but tonight I don't care!

Xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Mrse75. U go girl!

Thanks Sarah yes i finally made it home 5 and a half hours later. Im no where near the pain i was in last time, just got my legs crossed so hard so the bleeding stops. Might get up and have a paracetamol now, i ended up bring the last lot up at the hospital and so i didnt bother again.

I wonder how laura is getting on, baby jessica should be making an appreance soon


----------



## Sharkey

Mrs E75, I can be funny sometimes, but I was trully having a dumb moment as I seriously thought you had booster packs, hahahaha DOH DOH DOH, LOL )) Mmmmmmmm chips, fish & mushy peas would be lovely now, washed down with chocolatte milkshake x Im really pleased about your scan x

Babydust, Im glad your back home now, put your feet up )) x


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust - get your hot water bottle and snuggle up on the sofa with a big bar of chocolate! Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- have some fish and chips. You deserve little treats to keep you Goin through this :) x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Enjoy your fish supper  you have cause to celebrate. Nothing is in stone with IVF so enjoy each moment that works out x

Lindy- Im not sure tbh when il test... i know il end up testing early but will try get as close to OTD as possible. As i said i got af 4 days before OTD last cycle so praying we get past that mark. Its so nerve racking! what about u, when will u poas? x

Sharkey- haha you made me giggle too x

Yasmine- Glad your ok now and snug at home. Get lots of rest and i wish u tons of luck for tomorrows call. You will be in my prayers tonight x

As regards our Laura, still no sign of baby Jessica but she is pretty much at term now and eating lots of pineapple and going on her exercise ball each night to try start things off  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ - back in work Monday so not sure if it I do test early which day. Ideally I wouldn't want to test then go to work but then Sunday is very early. Xxx


----------



## laura25

hiya girlies!!!!

Hello and welcome to any new girlies who have joined this lovely thread!! :)

Bugs- Hello again hunny, Congrats on being PUPO hunny!!! Hope ur taking it easy!! woop!!! cant wait to see ur BFP very soon!!! FX hunny!!!! pma all the way!!!!!!! ive heard aspirin has very good results hunny my cousin took it in her 3rd cycle and now has a boy and girl twinnies!!!!!XXX


Sarah- Soooooo made up for u girlie as u know!!!!!! Ur mum is watching over that lil embie hunny!!! pray u get ur BFP this cycle!!!!!!! ive got a realy good feeling u will hun!! :) XXX

Melbram- Hello hunny, Good luck hunny wiv ur upcoming cycle! woop!! XXX


Lindy- wow 9 embies is brill hun! Good luck hunny!! lots of pma!!! XXX

Afm- well girlies my Jessica bump is due on saturday!!!!!!!!! eeeeeek 3 days to go!!!! dnt actually think she will arrive on time tho hehe, she gives me strong braxtons now which get worse as the days go on but calm down again! hehe think shes to snug at the mo haha!!!

I have had the most wonderful pregnancy and loved every minute, but seriously need snuggles now haha!!! Dnt think i will get to experience it again but that doesnt matter! we are sooooo bloody lucky to have our one miracle baba!!!!!!!!

Cant wait till i see all you BFPS!!!!!!!!!!! very soon and read your pregnancy journeys!!!!! It will happen girlies i know it will, Miracles do happen :) keep up that PMA!!!!! girlies and hope the dreaded 2ww flys by for u all, just keep busy but not to busy hehe u need lots of rest but do things that occupy ur mind!!! it realy helps!!!!! hehe!!!

Wishing all u girlies tonnes of baba dust!!!!!! and will keep checkin in to see them BFPSSS! hehe!!! will pray lots for u all as u all truly deserve ur lil miracles!!!!!!!! XXX

talk to u all soon girlies!!!! XXX


----------



## Lindylou

Lots of luck with your lovely miracle Laura. Xxxx thanks for all your wishes and prayers. 9 more sleeps till OTD! X


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Sunday is early but it is also 12dpo so a good chance of a BFP although obviously dont get downhearted if its not as there is not always enough hcg in the system to show on a hpt. I think il test sat or sun but not expecting a bfp that early on. Im just a pee on a stick a holic! haha x

Laura- Awww u know i cant wait to see Jessica! she will be gorgeous with all that hair that was visible on your 4d scan pic! hehe x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am sat here an just started getting lil mild cramps and feel a bit 'hot' low down. Implantation should be starting about now so really really hoping thats what this is. Im watching OBEM and thinking omg i cant not have this baby xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello everyone :flower:

Babydust so happy to hear you got 6 lovely eggs. Hope you are feeling ok and lots of luck for some embies tomorrow x 

Africa am sooooooooooooo praying that you are having implantation signs!!!! I had that nasal thing till about 16 weeks, it started a bit later for me but it's a symptom due to rise in one of the hormones, can't remember which one!! :wacko: got everything crossed xx 

Lindy how you finding your first 2ww??? Hope it's going quick. Don't worry about no symptoms, everyone is different and each pregnancy is different. I didn't get many strong symptoms till about 7 weeks at least! 

MrsE75 great news on your scan, am praying there are some eggs in those follies x

Laura bet you are so excited to meet jessica, I had just joined this thread when you were getting your bfp, it's gone so quick! :baby:

Hi del good to see you, how are things with all your tests? x 

Afm - day off work today and made myself buy some baby stuff, been too nervous before now but can't put it off forever, need to get hospital bag packed. Am doing ok, just v tired and started to feel bit nauseous again but it's all worth it. I just hope all you lovely ladies get to experience it, miracles do happen I can vouch for that!! 

Hi to everyone else and good luck to everybody xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Susie and i pray the nasal thing is a good sign for me then! Ooh baby shopping! what did u buy?  xxx


----------



## Lisa40

I've had a stuffy nose for about 9 weeks now lol, I hope it's a sign for you Sarah. Still hoping everyday for you & Lindy 

:dust: :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lisa. How are u feeling? xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Not too bad today thanks. Usually feel really tired and ill in the evenings but today I've felt ok, not great but ok haha. & I'm still up at half 11, reading which is good, I'm usually asleep by 10pm so here's hoping I'm over the worst! Not that I would change a single minute of it all though, I know how lucky I am & always remember that when I'm feeling bad!
xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

I cant sleep, iv been up every hour checking my phone is on and not on silent, im also checking the time to make sure iv not missed the call.

Im driving myself nuts, im so scared to hear the words 'no fertilisation' the good thing is my ec pain has more or less gone, only painful when i go to the bathroom but that is expected.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: babydust. 

Must be awful waiting for the call, do they give you any indication of when they might call?
Fingers and toes are crossed for you :dust:
xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Its usually after 10 but last time i got it before 10. Im guess no news is good news


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Yasmine its torture isnt it?! my call this time came at 10.10am or there abouts and as you know it was bad news but it changed didnt it? ;-) i prayed for you last night and i am hoping with all my heart that you get your call soon to say you have at least 1 precious lil embie. Please god xxx


----------



## babies7777

Keeping everything crossed for your call Jasmine :flower:


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks girls.

Still nothing......


----------



## BabydustxXx

Iv got a theory which dh thinks im weird. Those with bad news have got the call early and those with good news get it later. Im hoping as its now approaching 10.20 its going to be good news. Iv asked dh to answer, i dont have the nerve


----------



## africaqueen

Grrrrrr c'mon hc CALL! my 1st cycle when we had 1 embie they called at 8.50 and 2nd time 10.10. They seem to call anytime before 11am so not long now. Praying its good news for you xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Still nothing.....


----------



## africaqueen

Omg they are so out of order leaving u hanging after the last time! they should know how desperate you are to know! one of the girls on another board i use had her call at 11am and she had 6 embies so not always bad news with a late call xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I keep refreshing this page sooo wanting you to of had your good news call xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Not a dickie bird...... Im going to ring them if i dont get a call by 11


----------



## africaqueen

Thats really bad! Just checked my other board and someone had their call at 11.10 and they had a few embies so dont know how they sort it out as regards preference with calls... So not fair on you though. You have been in limbo all morning! I would give it till 11.10 an then call them to ask whats going on. Lots of luck hun xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

None fertilised


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Yasmine i am so, so sorry. I dont know what to say. Me and Habeeb have sat here all morning praying for you. Did they say they will call u before 4 if it changes? because things can change. I know they didnt last time but this time they might! i am not giving up hope for you yet. Hang in there. Text me anytime you want to talk and i have everything crossed an prayers being said for a surprise outcome later like we had. Inshallah xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Yeah they did say they will ring before 4, but im not holding out for it cuz out of the 6 only 1 was mature to fertilise. The rest were useless. They dont understand why i keep getting immature eggs. It was the same last time, out of the 5 only 1 was just about good enough.

Im not doing this again, i cant go thru it all again. Im on last minute.com to book a holiday. I need to get away for a while.


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust I'm so sorry. We will all keep praying for that little egg to just be taking its time. Sending you love. Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Babydust, I am truly sorry.....x I don't know what else to say, I'll be praying that they do call before 4pm with good news for you x


----------



## MrsE75

Babydust - I'm so sorry about your eggs I can only imagine how you feel as I've not been through that part yet. There has to be some reason why you get immature eggs perhaps you need to do your trigger shot earlier to give them a bit longer to mature - don't know if this is possible cos I'm not medical but I would ask for some tests if you can. Totally understand that you want to go away I would love to book somewhere myself but until this cycle is completed I can't do anything. 

Enjoy yourself and relax. Hope you feel a bit better in a couple of days xx


----------



## laura25

BabydustxXx said:


> None fertilised

hiya hunny, im sooo sorry hun, but u never know theres still a chance they will call!!!!! my FX are crossed and will pray lots that they phone to tell u they have a lovely embie ready and waiting!!!!!!! sending lots of PMA and luck ur way hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Im so sorry, keeping everything crossed for a miracle call. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Yasmine- You book yourself a well deserved break away and go and relax and allow yourself to get your head around this sad news. You really need answers from the clinic. There is a treatment called IVM (invitro maturation) and its basically where the take the eggs from the ovaries when they are not mature and mature them in the lab. The treatment is being done in various clinics but is in its infancy. They expect good results from it though so could be the exact thing you need. Dont lose hope. Let your faith and your dh get you through this and we are all here for you. Im so sorry you didnt get a miracle embie today. xxx


----------



## Melbram

Im so sorry to hear your bad news babydust :(


----------



## susiesue

So sorry babydust, thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## cvaeh

I'm so sorry to hear your news babydust! Big hugs x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girlies. 

How are you all doing and where are you up to know with treatment?

2ww has me demented!!! Every twinge I worry is af and hope its implantation!! I looked and looked yesterday at symptoms Etc and came to the conclusion there is bugger all I can really do and so many symptoms of af are symptoms of implantation!! No wonder between that and the concoction of hormones they have given us we are so nuts :) :) 
Anyway enough of the rambling from a crazy woman!!- hope you are all doing well. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Well said! i go from positive to despair with a hr so i am just leaving it to nature now and que sera sera as my dear mum used to say. x

Yasmine- If your reading, im thinking of you an hope u managed to find a holiday x

Cvaeh and Melbram- How are you ladies doing? x

Hi to Laura, Foxey, Susie, Lisa and all the goregous gang 

AFM- I am 7dp2dt today so just 1ww to go. Starting to crap myself excuse the phrase! Aaaaaah xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hey Girls, 

When you go for 1st base line scam does your bladder need to full or empty?? I've completely forgot what they said x

Hope your all doing okay, the DR seems to be taking forever x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Sharkey, it needs to be empty for each scan intill you get to ET an then it needs to be full  I remember how much the DR stage took and it was forever! you will soon be stimming! when is your bl scan? xxx


----------



## Sharkey

My scan Is Thursday 29th, seems ages away! MrsE75 1st scan gave me some hope so thats good  x When are you going to test? x


----------



## Lindylou

It will fly till then sharkey. The scan is fine- empty bladder, takes a couple of minutes and the ladies are lovely. Are you on menopur then? I found once I started stimms things happened so quickly. How are you feeling on DR now?


----------



## Sharkey

I will be taking Fostimon 6 amps to stimm, I'm getting headaches & tiredness with the Buserelin but I'm hoping the Fostimon will blank some of the symptoms I am getting ) that's what the nurse said x how you getting on? X


----------



## Lindylou

I found the stimming did stop the headaches and the tiredness did ease so hopefully it does for you! 
AFM it's 1 week till OTD. Don't know about early testing yet. Don't know if I will last out, pretty much doubt I will. X


----------



## Sharkey

I guess it's nerve wrecking and excitement at the same time....x If I get to the same stage (god willing) more than likely I would test early x


----------



## Lindylou

I'm just confused because people say that AF is due before OTD do that confuses me a bit about when I could hopefully, fingers crossed, touch wood, do a test and get a positive. X


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- You will soon be stimming and i was on 6 amps too. Word of warning- 6 amps makes you very tired! i was exhausted every day as obviously its pushing our knackered ovaries into doing their best and its a strain on the body but as i remember from my previous cycle the stimms stop the side effects of DR as they 'awaken' the ovaries again  As regards how im doing- i am slowly losing my bloody mind! lol. Its torture x

Lindy- I think im just gonna poas everyday from now on as i have so many cheapies but i have the clearblue digital for OTD. Just praying to get a early BFP so im not tortured for another solid wk if im lucky enough to get that far as af showed up before OTD last time and she is actually due on sun/mon so praying she stays away this time for 9mths! x


----------



## Lindylou

Fingers crossed AQ that she stays away from us :) So AF is due 2 weeks after trigger?


----------



## africaqueen

Yes Lindy AF is due 14 days from trigger. She arrived exactly on time last cycle so praying i get past monday and il feel relieved. When are you going to poas?
Whereabouts do you live in merseyside Lindy? iv prob asked that before. lol xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, dont know how I will manage on the Fostimon, I'm constantly falling asleep as It Is....... :-( It will all be worth It In the end x <3 x I would be going nuts right about now, hehehe I am crossing everything for you!!! Lets have a long running thread of BFP's on here )) 

AFM, Well we finally told our closest friends we are going through IVF last night and It feels like all the weight has been lifted, pheeeeeew  We also started talking about adoption etc, my other half was always against It but I think If It came to It I think we would also consider the adoption route ;-)) I'm off for my acupuncture In a bit then will be packing a bag & off for the w'end with the OH for a nice relaxing break x x Out of interest can you dye your hair during IVF?? My hair Is In desperate need of attention x


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- my roots are awful!! I just thought I would rather put off dying my hair because if there is any risk at all I don't want to have anything I could say "if only I had/hadn't" So now my hair l


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- my roots are awful!! I just thought I would rather put off dying my hair because if there is any risk at all I don't want to have anything I could say "if only I had/hadn't" So now my hair looks.... Well not good !!! Hope you have a wonderful weekend away. X

AQ- I live just by alder hey. Where are you? Might POAS Sunday/ Monday. Do you think That's still too early?


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- I dyed my hair a few days before EC as there is nothing to say dont... a personal choice i guess. I felt so stressed and the grey was poking through so i felt a lot better when id done it  go for it x

Lindy- Sunday or monday gives you a decent chance of seeing a early BFP but dont be too disappointed if you get a BFN as still very early. Il be testing with you anyway so we can be partners in crime! lol x


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha it is so good being on here knowing we aren't going through this madness alone :) 
Might nip to tescos later and get a first response test in ready! 
Where are you off to sharkey?


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- First response measure around 20miu of hcg but home bargains tests (2 for 89p) pick up on as little as 15miu as i used them with my 1st pregnancy ;-)
The best test for OTD is clearblue digital as recommended by our clinic. xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Bargain!!! Will get there and get a few.


----------



## Melbram

africaqueen said:


> Lindy- Well said! i go from positive to despair with a hr so i am just leaving it to nature now and que sera sera as my dear mum used to say. x
> 
> Yasmine- If your reading, im thinking of you an hope u managed to find a holiday x
> 
> Cvaeh and Melbram- How are you ladies doing? x
> 
> Hi to Laura, Foxey, Susie, Lisa and all the goregous gang
> 
> AFM- I am 7dp2dt today so just 1ww to go. Starting to crap myself excuse the phrase! Aaaaaah xxx

Im good thanks Africa - got bloods next Friday FX everything A-OK and there isnt too much of a wait to next consultation

Your half way there now yeey - are you going to test early?


----------



## Jules78

Hi all!

AQ & Lindylou - im thinking of you both this week and hoping for a BFP for you both!! Fingers crossed! Hope your both ok xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok too x

I have a question to ask - we start DR tomorrow..... we have decided to do the injections of an evening. My husband will be doing them as i to pieces at the sight of a needle so its going to be quite a journey! Anyway, DH works shifts but will always be home by 11.30 at night. Im normally well away in bed by this time! But if we did shots at say 10pm at night and then when he is on a late and doesn't come home til 11.30 will it be ok to do then? Or is it the exact same time every night? Can there be an hour or so gap?
Sorry to bother you all!! Hope you can help!!!

xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi jules. Good luck with starting! The nurse told me an absolute maximum of 30 mins either side of the time. The injections really are nothing to worry about. They are small and fine so don't hurt. Just inject slowly and you feel it less. X


----------



## Sharkey

Jules, you would have to do the shots within the half hour each time  x

AQ, thanks for that  shall book myself for some pampering courtesy of OH, hehe x How you this evening? x

Lindy, I've gone down the coast for the w'end..... OH decided we should go last minute, who am I to complain  Saves me cleaning the car & doing the gardening this w'end (yepee) x


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- sounds good to me, pampering and weekend away!! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Ooh things are finally moving forward for you then! yay. I have started testing today and il test each day untill no need to either way. lol. The way i see it is that either way this is most likely the last chance of me ever being pregnant so using as many tests as i can and praying for the best x

Jules- I was like you over the injections hence the reason i drove to my friends house every night with my 1st cycle to get her to do it as she's diabetic and a pro. Well this time around i did them myself an after the 1st one i wondered what all the fuss was about! honestly. Also you feel proud of yourself for doing all you can to help get preg. Needles must be done within half hr of the same time each night so i would do it yourself and u will be fine x

Ah girls i am so shattered tonight so going bed soon but still up cos dh at work an dont like his side of the bed empty :( my friend text me before to say she's 3mths preg and due same time as our other friend and im so pleased for them but also terrified as to how il cope IF im not pregnant. I also work with her so thats 11 pregnant women in our office now! no way could i return to that job if im not pregnant now. Too much emotional turmoil. I am so scared of all of this now. I wish my mum was here. I need her so much xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - it's really hard I have two close friends both pregnant one due any day now and the other in July but I just have to remind myself that it's not their fault I'm not pregnant so I can't take it out on them or their babies. 

Remember you have a fighter in there plus your mum is looking over you so I have really good vibes for you this cycle. I just pray to god I get as far as you tbh and then endure the torture 2ww! I must be insane to wish that on myself!!! It's down to mother nature now nothing you can control, which is the hardest part of all this is no control for me anyway. 

Im not sure I was a believer or even not believer I acupuncture but I got a water infection earlier this week and obviously don't want to take anything but had my weekly seasion of accu and told them about my water infection. They did two points to help well the following day my water infection had gone - I kid you not and I can't put it down to anythig else. Amazing so just hope it's working the same magic on my follies!!

Hope you all get to relax, enjoy the beautiful weather and keep pma!!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE-Oh i would never take it out on my friends or their babies or begrudge them in any way. I just feel my heart break that bit more each time someone announces their pregnancy. In the time iv been ttc i have had to contend with 8 other friends have their babies and 4 of those to be pregnant with x2. Also my 2 cousins had their babies last yr and dh's friends wives all had babies last yr(5 of them) so everyone we socialise with is either a new mummy or pregnant which means we barely go out anymore as i just cannot take anymore. The odd one ok but its been a non stop baby boom since we lost our babies :( i honestly dont know how i will cope if im not pregnant this time around. I know u know how i feel as do all the ladies on here so altho i hate that any of us are in this situation it is nice to have ppl who understand. I hope you get some healthy eggs at collection an then u can have the fun of the 2ww ;-) xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with first injection jules. I did my own, it is honestly fine. Xxx


----------



## Jules78

Thanks lindylou for remembering &#55357;&#56842; ... Thank you all for your advice means the world xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Jules. You will be surprised how easy it becomes xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello to all the Girlies )) 

Hope that your all ok?? AQ / Lindy, how you to with the 2WW? Sending loads of hugs to you! x x

AFM, My period has totally messed up with the Buserelin, I started on the 18th and only lasted 3 days (I'm regular 5-6) but I have been having dark brown blood on my knickers (tmi) for the last few days, no cramps or anything and only couple times a day..... I'm starting to worry as I have my 1st baseline scan on the 29th :-((


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- dont worry im sure the lining is thin enough but if its not they will just keep you DR a few more days an then rescan so no issues ;-) my af lasted 4 days medium flow whilst DR on previous cycle and then that was it an my lining was nice an thin to start stimms the day after the scan. You will soon be there x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am 9dp2dt today and cant believe only 4 days till OTD! Praying AF stays away as she showed 3 days before OTD last time :( i am finding it hard to keep the pma as i am terrified of a bfn. I am trying my best to think positive though as our embie was a miracle even making it to transfer so must be a strong lil bugger  xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, thanks for that.... I'm hoping the brown discharge I am getting Is my womb thinning (please,please) x I am truly crossing everything for you to get your BFP, must be hard being In the 2WW emotionally & physically x Have you been getting any signs? x x


----------



## Lindylou

Hey sharkey- I asked about that and they said extra days of dr and rescan so don't panic. 

AFM I'm in edge. Keep worrying AF is lurking and praying she stays away. Felt so tired today- think its the emotions and worry .... And because I'm back in work tomorrow :(


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Thank you. I have been having what could be 'symptoms' such as bbs are tender, been having weird twinges on and off for past few days, my appetite has gone through the roof, napping during the day, my usual cuppa tastes weird and iv been having very vivid dreams but i suppose all of these things could be caused by the progesterone and stress so its hard to say but i pray they are signs x

Lindy- Ah i feel for you going back to work when like all of us in 2ww you are up the wall with emotions everywhere. The main reason i took 2ww from work is cos i couldnt bare to get af whilst in work if its failed as there are so many preg women there. Hope work helps take your mind off things a little. Are u planning on testing early? x


----------



## Lindylou

Thought if I get to Tuesday might test Tuesday/ Wednesday x


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, lets hope what you've described Is pregnancy signs x x

Lindy, can't you get another week off? x x

To all you In 2WW, PMA PMA  x x


----------



## Lindylou

Unfortunately not sharkey. I really wish I could. According to one of the girls I spoke to I am absolutely mad busy. Hopefully bring in will stop me obsessing over every twinge. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Hope your 1st day back at work is going well and helping take your mind off things a little but dont work too hard! x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Jules78

Morning AQ ! How are you feeling today ? 

Day 3 today of dr and not much to report .... Feeling tired but that's just the usual for me !! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hey AQ- so happy to be in work!!! Not long till our OTD!! Hope we get our BFP. 

Jules- I found the DR tiring. Just get some early nights and pamper yourself. Hope the injection went ok. 

Hope you are all doing ok. 
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- Glad jabs are going well. Are u doing them yourself? x

Lindy- Glad work is helping you. Iv been out most of today shopping and dh is going work soon so im off to see my dad an sit in the garden with my competitions in the sun which helps keep me sane! lol x

Well iv had no more cramps, no spotting at all touch wood and i am have my pma back! for now anyway! lol. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks AQ but I was joking- would much prefer lounging in the garden!


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck girls, I keep lurking hoping for some great news.
Had a scan today which put us at 12weeks 4 days, was so relieved to see little flump moving around I actually cried. Really hope you guys get the news you deserve.

:hugs: & :dust:

xx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Lisa. That must be so amazing- I would be in tears!


----------



## Jules78

Hey girls .... Yes they are going ok ... I'm not quite there with doing them myself yet but I'm watching dh doing them and hopefully I will build up the confidence soon to do them. I've been feeling very bloated today ... Like my stomach is full of air ! Is that a normal effect ? 

Xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi to all the gang,just popped in to see how ur all doing? 
Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for u girls! I have everything crossed for u. 
When is your official test dates? Africa keep with the pma hun! Xx 
Good luck 2 those who have just started on their journey.
Jules the bloated feeling is very normal,I'm sure the other girls would agree! 
Susie,glad all is well with u hun. I'm fine thanks x 
Nice 2 see other girls from North Wales on here! 
Hi to everyone else Xx 

Afm - further tests that I had came back as negative,which is good! Going 2 see Mr Gazvani at his clinic in Liverpool in 3 weeks time to discuss immune testing and next steps in our treatment! Bring it on! Can't wait 2 get started again. Fx we will be fourth time lucky! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Doh! iv got 2ww brain for sure! haha x

Jules- Ah im sure once u do your 1st jab you will be fine and you feel the needle even less when you do it yourself too ;-) x

Del- Ah lovely to see you back with us with some positive news! i love your PMA! i pray its 4th time lucky for you. My OTD is friday but i poas earlier and very clear BFN so im not holding out a great deal of hope tbh. I pray im wrong as i want our lil bean so much but my body seems to keep letting me down. I am on a downer tonight. Miss my mum and dh is at work so im home alone etc. x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Del xx

africaqueen said:


> Lindy- Doh! iv got 2ww brain for sure! haha x
> 
> Jules- Ah im sure once u do your 1st jab you will be fine and you feel the needle even less when you do it yourself too ;-) x
> 
> Del- Ah lovely to see you back with us with some positive news! i love your PMA! i pray its 4th time lucky for you. My OTD is friday but i poas earlier and very clear BFN so im not holding out a great deal of hope tbh. I pray im wrong as i want our lil bean so much but my body seems to keep letting me down. I am on a downer tonight. Miss my mum and dh is at work so im home alone etc. x
> 
> Hi to all the gang x

Thank u Africa,I will never give up on my dream,going to do all I can to become a mum Xx 
Sorry to hear ur feeling down hun,try to stay positive,It's not over yet! Still might be too early,keeping everything crossed for u. Sending a big hug your way xx


----------



## laura25

africaqueen said:


> Lindy- First response measure around 20miu of hcg but home bargains tests (2 for 89p) pick up on as little as 15miu as i used them with my 1st pregnancy ;-)
> The best test for OTD is clearblue digital as recommended by our clinic. xxx

awww ive still got my 2 first response tests!!! :D brings back memories!! FX for ur test days girlies, ive got a brill feeling about it!!!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsE75

Well AQ and Lindy not long now!! This week is a big week with everyone's test days, scans, etc. 

AQ - it could very well be too early to test remember it was a slow developer in the fertilising phase so no reason to think anything diff for the testing. I've got a really good feeling about that little fighter! Plus your AF hasn't appeared like last time so that should be giving you hope. Lots of PMA no much longer now!!

I'm on day 6 of stim and ive found the fostimon 6 amps is much thicker than Buserlin so hurts/aches a little more than Buserlin but nothin you can't handle. Anyone else find this? Think it just cos so many amps in such a small amount of liquid to try and get this follies growing!! Only 3 more injections until my scan - I'm actually a little scared about Friday cos although the lady said she could see 5-6 follies I suppose it's natural to think they may not have grown. Anyone else feel this way. I am trying to be positive but at the back of my mind it's always there cos of my none existant AMH levels!!

Otherwise just having aching and twinges either side so hoping that's the drugs doing their stuff!! Is this normal?


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse75- I had a lot of twinges, sometimes it hurt when I walked... Almost like I could feel my ovaries bouncing ( I know it sounds mad!!!) I also found the injections more painful, mine was menopur but it did seem thicker than buserrilin. I did the menopur first so that was still hurting and the buserrilin was painless. Like you said its not agony in anyway, just a bit more uncomfortable. 

AQ- did you get first response to do a POAS? Any joy?

AFM- I'm trying to be positive. I am going to be a mum one day come what may. I would look into surrogacy and adoption if this didn't work ( but I will give this as Many goes as my body and bank will take :) ) So far I am getting less twinges than I was but still have a heavy feeling in my tummy and keep checking AF hasn't arrived. Every twinge I pray it's my little embbies bedding in.


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Yes that maybe true but tomorrow il be 12dp2dt which is 14dpo and even a slow implanter would of implanted enough for a result with a frer i would think as it can measure as low as 12miu. I will obviously only call this cycle a fail if OTD brings a bfn though as tomorrow not official test date and i need to keep pma 
I found the 6 amps of fostimon fine tbh and didnt hurt anymore than the burserlin jabs. Think its sometimes the angle we jab as mostly they didnt hurt at all and sometimes it was OUCH! lol. The cetrotide jabs were a bit harder as bit thicker liquid and syringe very stiff to push stuff in so they mostly hurt and i had a few lumps under my skin but they are only used with short protocol. Im sure those follies have grown fab and you will soon be having EC so lots of pma for you for fridays scan x

Lindy- Yes dh bought a FRER today so il do it in the morning and pray that we get a faint line at least to give us some hope. My pma has not been great today altho i am still very glad af has stayed away so far. I love your PMA and your right- we will do whatever it takes to get our babies and maybe that route wont be what we thought but we will get there x


----------



## susiesue

Just popped in to say good luck for Africa and Lindy and your OTD's this week. Africa am praying with all my heart you see that magic line on the frer in the morning. Try and keep up the pma, there is hope while af not here. :hugs:

MrsE75 good luck for your scan on Friday xx 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you susie. Hope your doing well? xxx


----------



## lanny23

Hiya haven't posted on here for months since my first cycle failed but have been watching you all, and just has to post to send good luck to you Africa you've been a source of support and inspiration to everyone know this thread so i really do hope you get your miracle baby i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks so much Lanny. Nice to see you back! what is your next step? x

Hi to the gang x

BFN for me today at 12dp2dt on a FRER so pretty much thinking this cycle is a fail but clinging to hope it can change on friday which is OTD. xxx


----------



## lanny23

Im starting again in April. We put it off for an extra month coz didn't feel ready, not sure if anything changes for this cycle but hoping they'll monitor me more as they think i had moderate ohss which might of impacted on how my embie implanted. There's still hope for your bfp keep positive xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ don't give up hope you still have a few days plus AF has not arrived so all is not lost at all. 

Lindy - how are you doing are you waiting for otd?

Sharkey - you have your scan tomorrow I think so how are you feeling? I'm nervous for my next scan but trying to relax in the garden and not think about it. OH is adamant that I should be relaxed and not stressed so we'll see. 

How is everyone else doing??

X


----------



## Lindylou

Hi mrse75- thanks for asking, I am trying to keep busy to keep my mind off things... But it is constantly there. AF hasn't appeared yet so I just try and focus on getting another day closer to OTD and pray for a BFP!! Had a few sharp pains this afternoon but still hanging in there!! How are things with you?
AQ- how are you doing?

How are you doing sharkey?

How are all you lovely girls?


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies  x

AQ, there Is still hope as AF still hasn't shown yet & OTD Is not until Friday....x Will be keeping everything crossed for you to get that BFP x

Lindy, Not long to go now  Have you tested at all In the 2WW other than testing the HCG out?? x Crossing everything for you to get the BFP x

MrseE75, How's the stimms?? How many baseline scans did you have & which day did you start the stimms? Good luck for your scan on Friday x 

AFM, I am totally bricking myself about the scan tomorrow morning, having weird feelings In my stomach like I'm going to chuck :-( Scared that they won't find any follies and It will be game over for us x I wonder sometimes If god put me on this earth just to punish me as all I have ever had Is heartache & nothing Is ever straight forward In my life, take my sister for Instance - she has three beautiful children and they get dragged up not brought up! People like that don't deserve children :-( x x Sorry for the rant x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey

I had one baseline scan on day 21/22 I think and then started Stimms on day 23 of cycle. I'm now day 7 of Stimms and yesterday started feeling tired and today feel really bloated so just hope that's a good sign and I've got follies growing!! Honestly the scan is fine the main thing is the thickness of your lining not about seeing follies - I actually wasn't expecting to see any at my baseline but this is my first cycle. So focus on your lining being less than 4mm more than anything else. I'm sure you will be fine but I totally sympathise with you and know how you're feeling. 

Good luck in the morning and keep PMA!!


----------



## Sharkey

Thanks for the Info MrsE75  I'm on day 18 of DR so It's sounds about right then. I have only stopped bleeding since 18th so It's been a very long one (started okay and lasted properly for three days then stopped & started off & on until yesterday....) Weird!
Was there anything you did to get your lining under 4mm?


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - no nothing you can do as far as i know, as long as you've had your period that's the best you can hope for! I'm sure all will be well and you get to be introduce to Dildo cam (ha,ha,ha!) - need to go with an empty bladder I didn't know until I got in there cos I was never told to read our white book which tells you. 

Just had my injection for today so one more to go before our scan. Fx you get the go ahead to start Stimms on Thursday then you will be a week behind me! :)


----------



## Sharkey

Ha ha ha you made me chuckle then ;-) I'm now off to bed, early start for us both In the morning....... 

Night everyone & sweet dreams x


----------



## africaqueen

Lanny- lots of luck with your forthcoming cycle! hope you are 2nd time lucky x

Lindy- I am ok as it goes. Still hopeful and praying we get our miracle bfp. Just shattered today and will be glad when OTD arrives and i find out for sure either way. How about you? x

MrsE- Thanks for the pma and u are right x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Im worn out so emotionally so going to watch OBEM that iv recorded an then bed. Hope i sleep better tonight. I wont be testing tomorrow as i only have my CB digital and thats for OTD all being well so at least i get 1 day off the stress of staring at a blank test. Nite all xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Meant to say to you, dont worry about tomorrows scan as all u need bother about is how thin your lining is. Its the following scans that see about the follies. Lots of luck xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Morning everyone )

Well we're on our way home from LWH, the scan went according to plan  .... I am really pleased that I am now going to start stimming on the Saturday 31st and all being well at my scan on the Monday 9th I will be doing EC on the Wednesday 11th If not Friday 13th eeekkk things are finally moving for us..... My womb lining was 1.2mm & they saw some follies on each side )) I am one happy woman this bright sunny morning x x

Hope you all girls are ok? 

Good luck AQ & Lindy for testing tomorrow morning......x x

MrsE75 good luck with your scan tomorrow, I hope they see some great follies there, crossing everything x


----------



## MrsE75

Yay Sharkey that's fantastic news!! I know exactly how you feel I was the same just over a week ago. Such a relief isn't it? I know just cos we have follies that does not necessarily mean we have eggs but it's a great start and the best we can hope for given our AMH. Fingers crossed for us both. 

This morning feeling really bloated like I've eaten way to much food or I've got bad wind or something - tummy definitely feels big! Now I know what they mean when they say have some fat clothes for the end of Stimms!! Aw well it will all be worth it to have our baby :)

My OH and I were laughing cos the way my timings are working its likely I will we EC next week and poss ET Easter weekend - so I could be hatching some eggs of my own this year - ha, ha, ha!

Hope everyone enjoys this sunny day xx


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- FAB news! nice an thin lining an some follies too! made up for you x

MrsE- Lol at your egg collection over easter. Hope the easter bunny comes good for you ;-) x

Lindy- How are u feeling? im nervous to say the least x

AFM- Well still no sign of AF thank god and since yesterday my teeth have been MEGA sensitive to the point of being awake half the night with toothache so went dentist today and he had to paint de-sensitiser on them to stop the pain?! never had anything like this so googled it and apparantly it can sometimes be a sign of early pregnancy?! i am praying it is! pleeeeeease god. Well OTD tomorrow and then we will know one way or the other if our lil miracle is going to bring us joy xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Ooooo AQ that's definitely sounds like a positive sign!! Yay I'm so excited for you. I'm tellin you your little fighter was a slow starter so this is to be expected that it would be a few hours behind!!! Keep thinking positively cos I'm sure that helps!!!!

I'll be on here bright and early tomorrow to see the outcome!

Fingers crossed!

I know we keep chuckling to ourselves about it - how funny would that be. Just please god let us get to that point I beg you &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## africaqueen

I am hoping the same MrsE- That our embie was sooo late to fertilise then he is probs sooo late to implant! lol. Please god. You will be fine at EC and your pma will help you xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- great news. I found everything absolutely flew once I started stimms. 
Mrse75- let's hope it's an extra special Easter egg for you :) 
AQ- try and relax in the sun today. This ime tomorrow hopefully we will be grinning from ear to ear. 
AFM I'm still hanging in there. Feeling very nervous but trying to focus on the fact AF hasn't arrived so still hope! I keep getting twinges in my tummy and it feels really heavy. Probably a sleepless night tonight for me and AQ !!


----------



## Jules78

AQ and lindy..... I'm sending you loads and loads of pma !! I can't even imagine how you must be both feeling ... I know I would be a nervous wreck ! But try relax today and picture yourself seeing that BFP!!! Xxx
Sharkey great news that you can start stimms.. Ec will be here before you know it !! 
Hope everyone else is doing ok ! X


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75, thank you :flower: I was so relieved this morning I couldn't put It Into words even If I tried, now we are onto the next phase :happydance: x I feel bloated, tired constantly & the headaches are a pain In the arse with the Buserelin, I am hoping that the Fostimon will counteract some of It! 
Hatching your own easter eggs, that so made me laugh :haha:

AQ, thank you :flower: Hope you get that long awaited :bfp: that you deserve In the morning.... I'll be on here first thing checking x 

Lindy, thank you :flower: Wishing you all the best for testing In the morning, hope you get that :bfp: x 

Jules, thank you :flower: How are you getting on? x

Hello to everyone else that I have missed.....

My OH has just asked me a really embarrassing question, does the Fostimon make you want to have :sex: :haha:

Sending you all :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- the fostimon doesnt but by god the progesterone pessaries do! like a bloody dog on heat who popped a viagra! haha xxx


----------



## Sharkey

He was so bugging me to ask & now he has said he will wait, yeeeha  lol x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi lovely ladies thank you for all your good luck messages. I'm feeling very nervous. My hopes start to build then they drop. You all know or will know how I feel! Thank you so much for all your support. Regardless of my result tomorrow I could not have got through the past two weeks without you. You are wonderful ladies and I hope and pray with all my heart we can all be on a mummy ( however we reach our goals) thread together. 

Good luck AQ. Will post in the morning. Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone just thought i'd pop on and say hi - all very exciting on here lately FX you all get fab news in the weeks to come 

Great news today Sharkey!

FX for a :bfp: tomorrow AQ [-o&lt;


afm: bloods tomorrow then wait for consultation....finished filling all the forms in today! felt like I was signing my life away :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Melbram. Good luck with bloods, hope all results are fine and you will soon be posting about your rollercoaster journey! x

I am nervous as hell! going to bed soon as still bad with my super sensitive teeth and im shattered. OTD tomorrow at last and praying for a miracle. Good luck Lindy! xxx


----------



## Del xx

Good luck tomorrow girls,I really hope your dreams come true. I'm keeping everything crossed!! Xxx 

Hi to everyone else,hope ur all well Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Don't think I will sleep well. Got my CB test ready. Big prayer. Fingers crossed. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

BFN for me yet again.

Off out for the day for meal, shopping an drinks. Feel pretty numb today.

xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ I'm so sorry honey I cannot imagine how you are feeling today. Just look after yourself, sending you big hugs. Not sure what else I can say to make you feel better. You're in my thoughts xx

Lindy- how did you get on?

I'm on my way for my scan so fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for your scan MrsE xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ, I'm really sorry about your results, no words can describe what your feeling at this moment x Go & pamper yourself & enjoy a large glass x x

MrsE75, mahooosive luck with your scan today, hope you get some good follies x x

Lindy, well then how did you get on? Don't keep us In suspense x x

Hi Melbram, good luck with your bloods x x

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girls. I'm still in limbo :( Got a very faint positive. Going in at 4 to see mr Russell. Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Ladies I've got 11 follies ranging from 2xless than 10 up to 1 x16. So back on Monday for another scan likely that EC will be Wed or Thurs. Fingers crossed. So that hurdle has been cleared, on to the next one on Monday!!

Lindy hope you get things cleared up! Keep us posted

Melbram - good luck with your tests xx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75, that's good news having 11 follies  I'm really happy for you!! Do you have to keep stimming for a couple more days? x

Lindy, I truly hope everything goes well for you this afternoon, will be thinking of you x x


----------



## Melbram

AQ: Im so sorry to hear your result :hugs: I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling

MrsE75: congrats on your follies :happydance:

Lindy: GL with appt FX for you x

afm bloods all done..bit of a numb arm took a while to find a vein


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey yes stimulating for a few more days back on Monday for another scan. In actual fact of only had 8 Stimms injections cos I do them at night so tonight will be 9th. I'm just really happy there are follicles to be honest I'm setting my expectations low so I'm not disappointed but helps to keep me positive and hopeful. When I was told about my AMH I was told that they'd be lucky to get 2 eggs and that I won't get to blasto. Just hope it works!!


----------



## bugs

MrsE75 said:


> Ladies I've got 11 follies ranging from 2xless than 10 up to 1 x16. So back on Monday for another scan likely that EC will be Wed or Thurs. Fingers crossed. So that hurdle has been cleared, on to the next one on Monday!!
> 
> Lindy hope you get things cleared up! Keep us posted
> 
> Melbram - good luck with your tests xx

Hi mrs e75, I don't want to intrude but I just wanted to say if you can it might be better that you push for your collection to be on Wednesday rather than Thursday you've got a decent number of follies there. I had my 1st 2 cycles at the women's and if you have collection on Thursday you are forced into a 2 day transfer on the Saturday I'm not sure if it's your 1st cycle but the standard is a 3 day transfer unless you get more than 4 good embryo's. It happened to me on my 2nd cycle I just didn't think they could tell at day 2 which were the best embryo's to put back but I didn't have enough to go to day 5. I hope I don't worry you or anything but there's nothing worse than getting to the day and realising there is nothing you can do about it xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75 I'm the same as you, I get to the appointments expecting to be disappointed but If It's good news then It's a bonus..... We decided to go ahead with this 1st cycle as we can then turn around & say that we've at least tried with the zero AMH x LWH told us that I wouldnt have any eggs & to think about other routes but my age was on my side x

Bugs, thanks for the heads up x


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - I've been thinking about that ESP as its Easter weekend! Thank you though I will try and push

Has anyone paid to use the Embryoscope don't know how it works as the lady confuses me a little, I blame the drugs!! She said that is we didn't have enough for Blasto then you get your money back. Why would they only use it for Blasto and not day 2/3 embies?

Anyway thanks for all your support keep you all posted and will be lookin out for updates ESP from Lindy 

Have a great weekend xx


----------



## bugs

I used the embryoscope in my clinic and they used it from fertilisation to day 3 maybe they mean that if you have a day 3 transfer they refund it back coz you've not used it all the way to day 5. My clinic certainly didn't give us that option. I couldn't really tell you if it made much difference coz my cycle failed and we had a good quality 8 cell and a decent 7 cell. Don't think I would pay to use it in the future TBH xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Africaqueen- so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself.

Bugs - sorry to hear your last cycle wasn't successful. I've recently moved from lwh to care and am planning another cycle in may. They have suggested the short Protocol. Is that what you had? Have they given you any information about why you bleed early? I started af a week before test day and they said they would give more progesterone to me. I wondered if it indicated an immunilogical problem but its never been mentioned. Does the consultant but the embryo back with ultra sound at care? Will you be staying with care x x


----------



## bugs

Hi Cvaeh I was thinking of you the other day, well Care have never mentioned my progesterone levels as a possible reason as to why I bleed early but at the same time I don't think it is something they monitor. This time was a record for me 8dpt as soon as I started spotting I doubled my dose of progesterone but tbh I think it's too late then. I've got my follow up on the 24th April so I will ask then what they will go different. 

At care unless you are egg sharing I think they always do the short protocol it's so much better. After the chemical last year we added asprin and clexane to my protocol but the same dose of Menopur. 

I don't think we can afford to go with care again this cycle cost just under 6k so our next move is Cyprus. I've been quoted with north Cyprus IVF £2200 ish for ICSI (which they do as standard) and a 6 night stay in a 5 star hotel. We will have to pay for flights & meds and 1 or 2 scans seperately but I think it will cost about £3500. So we are going to have a nice holiday and hope a change of scenery makes the difference. 

Did the women's have anything to say about your last cycle !!! 

Oh and I am going to request injectable progesterone aswell as pessaries this time just for a change xxxx


----------



## bugs

Sorry yes they do transfer with an ultrasound xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Great news on the follies mrse75. Things are moving well. 

Poor you melbram with your numb arm!! They usually struggle getting my bloods. Mr Ryan held my hand for ages to try and find one for the sedation!

Sharkey- how are you doing?

AQ- sending you love. 

AFM- saw mr Russell. He seemed positive. He has provisionally booked my scan for 20th but has taken bloods and will call me tomorrow. Hope I sleep tonight!! Xx


----------



## cvaeh

Thanks bugs. They didn't say much at my follow up. I don't think they know why I'm getting such poor fertilisation rates. I did have my amh tested that came out really low and they said my eggs were poor quality even though under a microscope they had been graded as good. When I had my scan at care my count was 18 which doesn't match up with the AMH. Care queried dh's Dna fragmentation result as it was 22%. Lwh like it under 30 whereas care like it under 14%. We've both started Zita west vitamins and boost formula. So far my experience of care has been good. I just hope a change will see more success for us. We are awaiting karotype test results from the women's as problems there sometimes cause fertilisation problems according to consultant.

X x


----------



## bugs

It's so hard, I thought that once my tubes were removed it would be easy but there are so many other factors involved I don't know how anyone conceives naturally !!! 

I haven't been able to fault care they have been excellent it's just the cost factor, my last resort is another egg share cycle with Care I think. I hope it goes well for you keep me updated and I'll let you know what they say at my follow up xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Lindy, good luck with the blood results tomorow x OH & CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! x


----------



## Lisa40

So so sorry Sarah, I know there's nothing I can say or do to help, but I am thinking of you :hugs:

Good luck for the blood results tomorrow Lindy, a faint positive is still a positive so hopefully they will come back positive too :thumbup: & :hugs: to you too

xx


----------



## Del xx

Africa - so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of u Xxx


----------



## Del xx

Lindylou said:


> Great news on the follies mrse75. Things are moving well.
> 
> Poor you melbram with your numb arm!! They usually struggle getting my bloods. Mr Ryan held my hand for ages to try and find one for the sedation!
> 
> Sharkey- how are you doing?
> 
> AQ- sending you love.
> 
> AFM- saw mr Russell. He seemed positive. He has provisionally booked my scan for 20th but has taken bloods and will call me tomorrow. Hope I sleep tonight!! Xx

Good news lindy,sounds very positive. Good luck with the phone call,I have everything crossed for u Xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi to everyone,hope ur all doing well Xx 
Bugs and cvaeh,sounds like we are in very similar situation! It's so hard isn't it! My AF always arrives on day 11/12! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girls
It a digital positive this morning but hospital have jut rang to say hcg is very low. The numbers are a positive pregnancy test but not what they would expect so need to retest later in week and may have to just wait till my scan on the 20 th. I'm so upset. Today has been a roller coaster. I though my digital positive was it now I don't know what I do with myself. Massive high to major low.


----------



## susiesue

AQ I was so so sorry to read your result on here. I know there is no words at this time but I am thinking of you and although it will feel so bleak now, this won't be the end of your journey to be a mummy. You have given so much support to everyone on here, you so deserve to be pregnant. I hope your dreams do come true one day :hugs::hugs:

Lindy I hope you are ok. Are the hc going to repeat your bloods? One hcg reading doesn't tell you much, it's whether it's doubling. I would ask them to do another one, I had some early spotting and they did my bloods twice to see if it was doubling. Everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs:

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Lindylou

They said just redo POAS later in week and call them. Said I may have to wait till scan in 3 weeks. I can't be like this for 3 weeks. I might call on Monday and ask if they can redo my bloods. I'm a mess.


----------



## susiesue

I would ring them Monday and explain how stressed you are and ask them to do it, it's not fair for them to leave you until the 20th. Failing that you could see if your gp would do them? Big hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks susie sue. I will call them Monday. I will do another digital test tomorrow and see if it still says positive. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you for all your support ladies. I am just so depressed today its awful.

Lindy- I am praying this little bean sticks and the levels rise well. Hang in there x

MrsE- Wonderful news about 11 follies! shows that AMH is sometimes not worth worrying about x

Pleased to report that Laura had her baby girl Jessica today. Mother and baby are both doing well. No other info as yet but huge congrats Laura and dh! xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Aw AQ Im so sorry to hear that you are not having a good day. I don't wan to pretend I know how you feel and I wish there was something we could do or say to make it better for you. You have been so fantastic to everyone on here you deserve to be a mummy xx

Hang on in there xx

Lindy good luck hope your bean sticks!!!

Well I feel absolutely huge with bloating!! Also sorry to ask. It did everyone else experience and increase in CM (sorry for tmi)??

Xx


----------



## Melbram

Congrats to Laura and her DH :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations Laura. 

AFM- bfn this morning so miscarriage imminent. Feel so hollow and don't understand what has happened.


----------



## MrsE75

Oh Lindy I'm so sorry - so unfair isn't it that you go through all the injections and heartache of IVF and the ups and downs of a cycle and then to have that happen is just awful. I don't know what words of comfort any of us can give you other than just take it easy and just listen to your body cos you are dealing with a huge amount of emotions and hormones right now. 

Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Lindy, I'm sending you big :hugs: x I truly understand what you are going through at this time, I know It might not seem like It right now but things sometimes happen for a reason..... Also It must be ten times worse because of all the emotions physically and mentally with the IVF... Life Is so unfair dealing us these cards :cry: I hope whatever step that you embark on next will be a successful one x x


----------



## Melbram

Aw Lindy im so sorry :sad2: :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Don't know how long will take for miscarriage. Just want it to start so I can start to move on. Does anybody know about any tests I should request before try again? Xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww Lindy & Sarah :sad2: so so so so sorry - I've no idea what else to say, life really sucks sometimes :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies I'm booked in for egg collection on weds we have 8 viable follicles and a couple that are 10.2 and bit smaller which unless they grow quickly won't be removed. So fingers crosses now they have some eggs in them! 

I'm chuffed to have gotto EC to be honest given I have zero AMH levels. 

Let you know how I get on. Sharkey how about you??


----------



## Melbram

great news Mrs E75 FX for you x


----------



## Jules78

Great news mrsE!! Xx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75, I am so really pleased for you, grow follies grow ) No news from my end, currently stimming until Sunday & then scan on Monday..... Hopefully If all goes well with plenty of follies then EC will be next Wednesday x


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - good luck. I feel soooo bloated but no wonder with the size of my follies but I don't care so long as we have eggs. Last injection at 23.55 tonight - whooohoooooo!!! I can't remember what that feels like ha, ha!! So we'll be doing the 2ww together possibly? So is Monday your day 10 scan?

I hear that the bum pellets are one of the hardest things - anyone that's done a cycle give any tips??

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## Sharkey

Hi MrsE75  Sending Good Luck right back at you!! To think that the both of us were told our AMH were 0.00 you have had a good amount of follies :thumbup: all we need now Is the eggs..... It's given me some hope  Yep Monday will be our day 10 scan, wont be able to Inject that morning as per there Instructions so I will of been stimming for 9 days In total.... I'm feeling absolutely exhausted with backache, headaches & Im starting to bloat now, but I suppose It will all be worth It to have that precious baby In our arms.

I heard that the progesterone were quite messy, just have to Insert them far enough I think :haha: 

I'm hoping that we are In the 2WW....x

How Is everyone? x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - don't worry my 10 day scan was actually day 8 I didnt do my 9th injection until that night either. I know I'm so lucky I've got follies but it could still fall apart if I don't have any eggs but hoping that they are growing soust have something inside - perhaps I'm clutching at straws!! Anyway I will know soon enough tomorrow!

I wasnt too bad with headaches but didn't have any backache at all. Yep bloating gets worse I've felt horrible but guess bein pregnant involves more than bloating!! Ha, ha

Had an injection free day an it's fab! Not looking forward to the EC but sure it won't be as bad as I'm imagining it to be.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Best of luck for EC tomorrow and honestly it is nothing to worry about at all. Dr Ryan the sleepy juice man is just lovely and he gives you some 'happy juice' which chills you out an then the sleepy juice an before you know it your awake and asking how many eggs they got! the worst part is waiting for the call the next day. Its so stressful to see if any fertilise. I pray u get some decent eggs and at least one embie for transfer. Thats half the battle. The other half is surviving the 2ww and getting a BFP. Have everything crossed for you. I am not coming on here much but il pop in tomorrow to see you it went for you. x


----------



## susiesue

MrsE75 lots of luck for tomorrow, praying for some eggies for you. I was v nervous about the procedure but like Africa said everyone is really nice and the sedation is fab! The pessaries are a bit yuk but you get used to it after the first few. I chose to do them rectally throughout as if you put them in the front you have to lie down for 20 mins and I was paranoid they wouldn't go in right if I did this :wacko: At least the back way it's all done in a few seconds. They upset my tummy a bit but it's all worth it. I ended up on them for 12 weeks with the dols trial! 

Lindy hope you are ok hunnie, sending hugs :hugs:

Africa how are you bearing up? I can't imagine the pain you are feeling but I just hope with your family and friends around you, you can find the strength to move on :hugs: x


----------



## Sharkey

Hello MrsE75, Just thought I would come on here quickly to wish you both good luck with your EC this morning, Im sure you will be just fine and there's no need to worry about the sedation..... If my OH would have his own way he'd put me to :sleep: most days for rambling on a bit :haha: Will come on here later today to see how you are x x 

AQ & Lindy, How are the two of you baring up? Sending you all big :hugs: xxxx

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies, how's everyone?
Good luck today MrsE,will pop in l8r 2 see how u got onx
Sharkey,how r u feeling? X 
Africa and lindy,hope u ladies have found strengths from somewhere. Any thoughts on next steps? Lindy u were asking for info about further tests,they don't usually do any after a first fail,but might be worth u asking in the follow up appointment. It's only now after 3 fails that I'm having further tests and that's because I've asked for them after doing a lot of research and have gone private. Will be able 2 tell u ladies more after my appointment next Thursday.

Laura,I would like 2 say huge congratulations on the birth of baby Jessica. Hope ur doing well xx

Hi 2 everyone else that follows this thread x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi girls I'm on my way home we got 4 eggs!! I was over the moon given how I was given a small chance of ever having my own child. Next hurdle is the quality, maturity and fertilisation. Now I have to wait for that call in the morning!! 

Yay I was so chuffed I got eggs! Sharkey there is hope for us none AMH people! 

Now I just need those eggies to be mature and all fertilise then get jiggy :) 

Thank you all for you kind words and thoughts too. You are a great group of girls xx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75, Woooohoooooo :happydance: I've kept checking on here to see how things went on for you, 4 eggs Is brilliant :thumbup: I'm sure the both of you are over the moon, I just told my OH your news and he was really happy...... Lets hope we get to the same position as you for our EC next week x

To think you were only given 5% chance, goes to show that the AMH Is'nt always correct x

Hello Del x Im fine thank you, looking forward to next weeks scan for the go ahead on the EC for Wednesday. The stimming Is taking It out on me now, but will be worth It...... How about you? x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh :yipee: MrsE so pleased for you. Keeping everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow. Did they say when they'd ring you?

:dust:
xxx


----------



## Jules78

MrsE I'm so happy for you ! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for for that call in the morning that it's fab news !!

I'm currently on day 12 of down reg .... Baseline scan next Thursday . I am soooo bloated, my boobs feel like they are going to explode &#55357;&#56834; ! I rang hc today to see if there was anything I could take like herbal water tablets but they said no so that's the end of that ! 
I'm hoping period comes soon but not sure as I'm not regular and they have been known to stop altogether . But my whole body is aching so I hope that means that something will happen soon !!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok thinking of you all xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all sorry had to eat and sleep when I got home I'm knackered! Anyway they didn't say what time they would call but I know based on other girls on here that it usually around 10am so I will be watching the clock no doubt!! 

I just hope they are having a right old party in those dishes and getting fertilised! Lol my OH keeps saying that he hopes my eggs don't play as hard to get as I did when he was asking me out, ha,ha. I hope so too! I'm not sure how if we're having ICSI they can't fertilise it suppose that would be down to egg quality so we'll see if the royal jelly and DHEA has helped on that score. 

How is everyone else doing. AQ and Lindy I'm still thinking of you both and hoping you are finding your own way to process and come to terms with your losses. Keep strong and look after yourselves xx

Melbram - any news on your tests yet?

Thanks for all the support today and fingers crossed we get great news tomorrow. I'm hoping we get a day 3 transfer but as my friend said to me better in than out!!

Night, night x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- That is fab news! 4 eggs is really great with a 0.00 amh! i only got 6 last cycle with a AMH of 2.5 so thats really great. I will pray u get a good call tomorrow. Only 1 of my 6 eggs fertllised as you know so next cycle will be ICSI for us due to egg quality issues. I hope u get at least 1 embie for transfer! GL x

Hi to everyone else and thanks for support. I am still very up and down. Next steps for us is to apply for additional funding due to my circs. FU appt is 12th June at my request with Mr Kingsland so praying we get a 3rd nhs cycle. Failing that we will be saving hard and going abroad to do next cycle next year. xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope your all ok. Mrse75 best of luck today, i pray u get good news. 

Massive congratulations to Laura, hope you are both well.

Sharkey and jules, Hope everything goes well for you next week.

Sarah and lindy i have been thinking of you. 

Afm just got back from a nice few days away in the countryside to a letter from lwh to tell us fu is on 25th april, wasnt really sure wether to go or not cuz i didnt see much point as i will have to go private on next cycle and if i go private i wont be sticking with lwh. Dh would still like to hear what they have got to say. We have decided to take a break from the whole obsession of having a baby and just enjoy life. If we still dont have our bundle of joy by next year then we will try again but until then we are dong what we want. We have listed everything we want to do and put it in a hat and when things get too much we will just pull something out of the hat and go do it.

Does anyone know what sort of tests i can ask for, it seems like the quality of my eggs is poor. I will be asking about ivm although wen i looked into it, it was mainly for wonen with ohss will defo ask tho


----------



## Melbram

MrsE75: Hope you get that call soon FX for good news. Afm no appointment yet not sure how long they take to send the appointment letters out for consultation after having the blood tests?

AQ: I hope you get the extra funding you need - 3rd time lucky :thumbup: Enjoy your time out with DH until then x

Babydust: I think you should attend the appointment you will probably always be curious otherwise. Hope you and OH have a fab year together it sounds great x


----------



## MrsE75

Morning all. Had my call much earlier than expected. Had 4 eggs collected all 4 were mature - yay! Out of 4, 3 fertilised overnight so transfer is on Saturday!!!! I was so happy to get that call - I didn't sleep last night thinking about all the scenarios! Anyway fingers crossed looks like I will be getting a special Easter egg!

Now next hurdle is tomorrow's call about the grade. The embryologist already said we'll likely transfer one - stopped her right there and asked her to speak to Dr Russell cos I had agreed with him that if by a miracle I got 2 eggs hey we're both going back given my AMH levels and he agreed. So looks like I'll be having a fight at transfer - I've come this far now way I'm not getting my 2 embies if I'm lucky enough so bring it on!

Sorry I'm probably being over the top and sensitive but 2 months ago I was devastated that I may never have a biological child so over earned the right to my embies :)

Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## Melbram

Fab news - FX you get two lil embies for transfer x


----------



## MrsE75

Babydust - I'm not sure if this helped me or not but I was taking royal jelly everyday from Christmas until I started Stim. Plus the doc I saw at HC suggested off the record I may want to start taking DHEA - ideally they want you on it 2-3 months before your cycle but time was not on my side with zero AMH so ordered it and by the time it came to EC I had been taking for just under 2 months. I did loads of research online myself and lots of info from clinics in Canada and US having good success with it - I tool 25mg 3 x a day but you can't be on it for too long. Only side effects I had was slightly greasier skin and odd spot and hair thinning at the ends. 

Anyway I'm not an authroity but wanted to share what I was told and so far so good although I'm not there yet!!

Good luck with it and yes I would go to the fu appt besides you will need to get copy of your file to take to your next clinic anyway so that way you can get it yourself! 

A friend of mine had IVF at Care Manchester in her 2nd cycle but didn't have nhs cycles first. She was very positive about them if that helps x


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: MrsE soooooo pleased for you, really hoping you get your 2 little embies put back.

Everything is crossed for you :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Sharkey

:wohoo: Im going :loopy: here In work with your results..... One fertilized egg would of been good but to have three Is even better :thumbup:

OH and I have just had the conversation of either putting one or two embies back at ET and we have decided If we are fortunate enough to have two then I will demand them to put them both back In :haha: Partner was'nt overly pleased but he understood that time Is'nt on my side and my egg reserve could be fully depleted In a couple of months and I want nothing more than a biological child.......

Will be crossing everything for the call tomorrow morning now x


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Sharkey will be keeping everything crossed for you too :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- That is wondeful!! 3 embies! wow. I only ever get 1 so that is just amazing with a AMH of 0!! so happy for you. I have been researching DHEA and i have ordered some last night so il be taking 50mg a day for 3-4mths an then hopefully start next cycle and get some decent eggs an more than 1embie xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - so glad you are being really positive. I can't claim the DHEA has worked for me cos I've never done a cycle before but my view was that it couldn't do any harm! Good for you. And fx you get your additional funding. I'll keep everything crossed for you x

Yes I'm in a state of shock I think it doesn't really feel like its happening to me after the devastating news a few months back to here is just crazy. Maybe I'm going to prove all the doc wrong, my OH said that I'm going to be some kind of medical marvel lol!! Not sure about that but just happy and thankful to be in the position I am right now. 

Fingers crossed for the next hurdle! X


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Everyone 

Out of Interest, can you demand the Hewit to put two embies back or not?? I am getting a bit worried now as I haven't really mentioned this to them at all x 

AQ, GL with your next cycle x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girlies. Sorry not been around. Had a tough week! Spoke to hospital, the doctor who I spoke to over the weekend rang. He said he will see me for a follow up if I would like. He isn't a consultant but has taken one to phone me and taken time to talk so seeing as I haven't met a consultant yet I thought I would see him and see what he says. He seems to care and that has meant a lot. He said it is usually just "one of those things" but will go through everything that happened and if I can tweak things an if they can. He sai he would juggle the books to get me in quickly so hope to get appointment soon. 

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Sharkey- you can have 2put in but have to sign a disclaimer that you understand the risk of twin pregnancies

X


----------



## susiesue

Great news about your embies mrsE75 :happydance: I had three as well so reckon it's a magic number :baby: If you have 2 to transfer I would defo push for that, particularly given your amh levels, I don't think they can refuse. 

Hope everyone else is ok x 

Africa and Lindy glad to see you back, this journey is so hard but hope you are able to look forward and it looks like you both have plans to focus on. I pray you both get your miracles xx 

Babydust hope you are ok, I really like the sound of your plan. When I was TTC and going through my cycle I really tried to focus on all the other things I enjoyed/wanted to do in life and I found it really helped me. X


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi ladies, alot of u probably dont know me as i dont get on here often anymore. 

Laura a huge congratulations im so pleased for u on the birth of Jessica.

Its so sad to read on here how many people are being unsuccessful, liverpool womens dont seem to have a great success rate. I cant imagine what your all going thru, as some of u know i was successful first time and Riley is 5 months old now. Hes growing so fast and taking up alot of my time. 
I really do hope next time im on here there's more bfp's, just checking in to see if Laura had given birth.

Keeping everything crossed for everyone on here and also ive heard Manchesteris excellent for ivf, even tho i was successful at liverpool i have a friend who had a bad timeand went to manchester. shes now 5 months pregnant. 

Good luck ladies, love to all xxx


----------



## MrsE75

This is torture they've not called I called them at 11am they said it was a big collection day on weds an cos it's bank hols not so many staff in but they will call me. Can't help thinking that it's bad news :(


----------



## Lisa40

Sorry if I'm a bit ignorant here but I thought they already called you.. is there something else that happens to your embies before they put them back in?

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Well there seems to have been mis-communication we were told they would call us this morning when they didn't I called them and the woman was a bit off said I must have misheard cos they would only call if there is a problem and they don't grade the embryos?!?

So thy said at the moment each embryo has 4 cells and progressing as they would expect at this stage. How underwhelming I felt like shouting down the phone at the woman that can she not have any compassion for how us ladies feel an when we're told they will call we expect them to call!!! 

Anyway good thing in the embies are hanging on in there xx

How is everyone else? Have a great good Friday and post tomorrow after transfer!! Then the dreaded 2ww. 

Sharkey - you excited? How are the side effects?


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh right so they have to see how they are progressing too, how horrible that they only call if there's a problem! They really should understand how you are feeling & a phone call doesn't take 2 minutes just to put your mind at rest.
So sorry for the stress you are having, best of luck for tomorrow :thumbup: :dust: 
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Sharkey

I find the receptionists quite rude and It wouldn't be the first time either......

MrsE, I'm sending you all the luck In the world for the ET tomorrow and I hope you get to put two embies back  Hopefully I shall be joining you In the 2WW very soon x

AFM. I'm starting to panic about the scan on Monday, terrified that the Fostimon won't of done It's job :-( There's so many different things going through my mind It's unbelievable..... Symptoms Im experiencing Is tiredness, constant headaches, extra CM (TMI), dizziness and some bloating....


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey I had the bloatedness and CM too with occasional headaches so all sounds good!! You will be great the drugs will be doing their thing you just need to eat plenty of protein and healthy fruit and veg not much else you can do. 

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey I had the bloatedness and CM too with occasional headaches so all sounds good!! You will be great the drugs will be doing their thing you just need to eat plenty of protein and healthy fruit and veg not much else you can do. 

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Aww yeah they would only of called if your embies had arrested so thank god they didnt call ;-) all sounds like u have a fab chance of getting pregnant x

Sharkey- GL for monday and im sure u will be fine. Nearly there x

Lindy- I know we have been texting a lot but big hugs an im glad they are pushing appt forward for you for a little peace of mind x

Foxey- Laura had her baby last wk. Lil girl Jessica. She is lovely. How old is your baba now? i do question lwh success rates tbh as heard of so many fails lately! x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am lying on couch playing online bingo eating malteasers and drinking rose wine so cheers and happy easter xxx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE, I'm bound to be worried as It's just the normal process of going through IVF, nothing In life Is never guaranteed and I'm just hoping that we might just be one of the lucky ones this time 

AQ, I could do with a glass of wine right now to chill me out a bit  (such a stress head) I've bought myself the smallest Easter Egg I could find & I might munch on It later If I will allow myself to eat It ;-) Hope your doing well? x

Hello guys ;-)) x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Chocolate is fab for thickening womb lining so get it down u ;-) xxx


----------



## MrsE75

I can highly recommend mini eggs and Ben & Jerrys for lining!! I've been through a couple of packets in the last week!! Substitute for vino me thinks!

Have a good night all next hurdle awaits me tomorrow xx


----------



## africaqueen

GL for transfer tomorrow MrsE! You will soon be pupo xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! 
Africa,snap,I'm on the wine and chocs too! Can't beat it! I'm working my self up a bit for Thursday's appointment,don't know why,just feeling scared. Really interested in your idea of going abroad for treatment! How do u go about that? Xx 

MrsE,all the best tomorrow,I'm sure they will transfer 2 for u,they did with me without any hassle. Fingers crossed for a BFP Xx 
Sharkey,good luck with your scan. All your symptoms are very normal! Xx
Foxey,lovely 2 hear from u. Hope ur enjoying motherhood xx 

Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- I wish so much we could be sat here pregnant but sadly we arent an the wine does help a bit eh? is it your FU appt coming up? If we cant get extra funding we will have to go abroad. I have not looked into it properly but it involves a wk in a 5 star hotel an is half the cost of ICSI here so sounds good to me! GL for FU xxx


----------



## Del xx

The wine always helps Africa! It's so hard to get your head around fails isn't it!? Life can be so unfair. No not my follow up,had that with the lead embryologist back in September. She suggested that we should see Mr gazvani as he does immune testing privately and specialises in repeated fails before our next cycle. We have a consultation with him on Thursday to discuss our case and what test we should consider. xx


----------



## MrsE75

Well ladies developments - got to transfer and they came to see us to say the embies are doing well so they want to take them to Blasto!!!! I'm in complete shock!! I can't believe it honestly just hope it's the correct decision and we don't regret it on monday. They said they were not worried at all and would call me tomorrow to let me know if ok or we need to go in but likely it will be Monday for my next hurdle x

Sharkey - good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Sharkey

Thats blinking brilliant news, most people don't even get to blasto with a good AMH!! The success rates for blasto are higher to, I'm so pleased for you both :happydance:

We are there monday morning MrsE, 8:30 sharp!! What time are you going for ET?? x x


----------



## susiesue

That's fab news MrsE75, yay for your Easter embies :happydance: Roll on Monday, I hope the transfer goes well xx


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey we're not there until late afternoon so I won't get to see you but got Everyhing crossed for you. 

Just hope my embies make it xx


----------



## Del xx

Super news MrsE! Xx


----------



## Jules78

Fantastic news mrsE really pleased for you !! 

Afm.... We have baseline scan on Thursday.... It's day 15 today and still no period. Will they let you start stims without period or is it just based on lining thinness ? Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - I'm not sure you may need to call them on Monday cos if you are inthe middle of your period thy may not be able to do your scan but I've not been in that position so can't really advise you. They are closed tomorrow though.


----------



## xxclarexx

Hi every1 am having treatment At Liverpool :) I have just had my 1st cycle which sadly failed :( so got to wait just June to start again as we have no frosties :( hope every1 is well xxxxxxc


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Clare sorry to hear about your failed cycle - this whole IVF process is just so hard and emotional and like a roller coaster!!! I can't say that I know how you feel cos I'm just waiting for my transfer tomorrow - bit of an epic journey tbh but regardless fingers. Tossed for your next cycle. The ladies on here are such a source of support so you've joined the right group!

Sharkey - how are you feeling today??? Exciting and nervous isnt it?! Everytime I walk into the centre I get butterflies no idea why cos they have all been lovely. Got everything crossed for you. Got my call this morning and all ok 1 of the three is a bit slower so likely we'll have the two best embryos transferred and hope the third is ok to freeze! Fingers crossed we jump the hurdle tomorrow! Xx


----------



## xxclarexx

Thank you so much an good luck to you for tomorrow il keep everything crossed for you is this your 1st cycle, I had a day 2 transfer they said it was top quality but was not to be this time :( keep me updated :) xxxxxxc


----------



## MrsE75

Yes this is my first cycle of ICSI but was told I had less than 5% chance of having my own biological child due to zero AMH count. Hopefully I will be able to prove that AMH is no indication of success!! Fingers crossed so far so good. 

X


----------



## Sharkey

Clare, I am so sorry that your 1st cycle has failed :cry: Hope you get some sence at you FU x

MrsE, GL with the ET tomorrow, Im sure everything will be just fine : Hope you dont mind me asking but, how come your doing ICSI If your DH sperm Is okay?? I thought they only did ICSI If there were problems from the male side.....

AFM, I am absolutely bricking myself now........ Just want to get today & tomorrow out the way (sooner the better) All of the IVF thing Is getting a bit to much for me to handle :-( x x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - I don't mind you asking at all tbh I'm not sure can only guess cos of zero AMH so not many eggs therefore want to give us the best chance. We thought we were doing IVF but when we got to think either needle appt or baseline scan they said we were doing ICSI so they know best so I didn't argue. 

Aww honey you will be absolutely fine. You are having good symptoms so no reason why everything is not goin well. I'm sure you will be stim this week but I did get sent home for another few days after my day 10 (was infact day 9 cos day of week) I stim for 12 days and then did trigger and collection was weds. You need to try and not stress though which I know isn't easy but stress is not good! GL xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - I don't mind you asking at all tbh I'm not sure can only guess cos of zero AMH so not many eggs therefore want to give us the best chance. We thought we were doing IVF but when we got to think either needle appt or baseline scan they said we were doing ICSI so they know best so I didn't argue. 

Aww honey you will be absolutely fine. You are having good symptoms so no reason why everything is not goin well. I'm sure you will be stim this week but I did get sent home for another few days after my day 10 (was infact day 9 cos day of week) I stim for 12 days and then did trigger and collection was weds. You need to try and not stress though which I know isn't easy but stress is not good! GL xx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Claire. So sorry to hear your first round failed. GL with your second x

MrsE75 and Sharkey GL for tomorrow x


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi africa hes 5 months old now, time is flying. Del i love being a mum, cant get enough of him. x


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone .... Hope you all had a nice Easter ! 
MrsE and sharkey.... Hope all went well today xx 

My AF arrived this morning and its so heavy and uncomfortable :( I just hope it doesnt last too long. Only a few days til bl scan ! 

Love to all xx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies, well we had our scan this morning and we have 9 follies In total & that Includes 2 small ones which they don't think will grow enough by EC..... I will be stimming again 2moz so that the follies can grow a bit more and then scan again on Wednesday with EC on Friday the 13th of all days, might just be a good omen ;-) I'm bloated & my stomach Is quite painful, looking forward to EC now to be honest.....

Jules, did you call Hewitt? My period lasted a week when I was on Buserelin & It started on Day 7 of DR.... Hope everything goes to plan for you 

MrsE, hope you get to put back 2 embies 

Melbram, thank you for the GL 

Hello to everyone  x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - hey congratulations that's great news that you have 9 follies!! The bloating and uncomfortable feelings are normal and good cos means they are growing! :) what sizes did they measure?? Drink milk, eat some brazil nuts and protein that will help them grow. Yay that means that you will hopefully get a 3 day transfer! Fab sweetie it's all good. 

Yes hoping things go ok this afternoon will keep you posted.


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE, the follies ranged from 13mm 14.5mm and my womb thickness was 11.9 ) They gave us another 6amps of Fostimon for 2moz as we finished ours after the scan (hour later than usual). How many extra days did you have to scan for? x


----------



## MrsE75

I had to stim for an extra 2 days and then scan and told me to take a Buserlin that afternoon (cos I did my injections at night) and then trigger shot. Mine where from less than 10 up to one which was 16 but yours are all growing at a similar rate which is wha you want. They grow on average 1mm per day they say. 

You will be all good by Friday


----------



## MrsE75

Well I've got 2 embies on board!! Never thought I would say that! Otd they've given me is 20th April so 10 days to go no quite 2ww cos they are Blastocysts. We used the Embryoscope and they have a different grading system but one was an A+ the other is A- so we are VERY happy. I cried when they had implanted them - silly I know but it's been such and emotional rollercoaster. I had a dream last night that we arrived today and only had one embie to transfer! They 3rd embie they are going to keep until tomorrow and then hopefully freeze if it completes Blasto (which it hasn't quite at the moment). Going to call them in the morning to say that I would like it frozen regardless considering my AMH results. 

So off home now to put my feet up and eat Easter eggs!

Have a great day lovely ladies xx


----------



## Melbram

Great news Mrs E75 FX for a :bfp: hope the next 10 days goes quick for you x 

Congrats on the follies Sharkey

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh brilliant news MrsE. Everything is crossed for you :yipee: we need some good news on this thread & I really really hope this is it :happydance:

roll on the 20th :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,how's everyone tonight?
Sharkey,good news about the scan,sounds very positive Xx
MrsE,congrats! They sound like little fighters! Hope they will snuggled in for u! Good luck Xx 
Melbram,how r things with u? Xx 
Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## Melbram

Good thanks Del just waiting for my consultation appointment following PIE so I can get started x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Congrats on being pupo with 2 blasts! that is fab. I have never got to day 3 even so that is great x

Sharkey- wow on all those follies! out of 9 follies i got 6 eggs one of which fertilised. Hope u get lots of eggs. x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I am so fed up at the moment. I was diagnosed with Trigeminal Neuralgia the other day and have been suffering horrific facial pain for past few days. I am now on special tablets and a lot of pain killers so pretty much out of it mostly. I also keep thinking why are my eggs so shit? my AMH is 2.5 and ladies on here with 0.00 amh are doing so well and out of 6 eggs we got 1 embie so i really want answers from the hewitt centre. Really thinking they did something wrong now. I should of got at least 2 embies from the last cycle. Didnt even get to a 3 day transfer so im very annoyed. I am so happy to read others success with none exisitent amh but it proves to me that the hewitt have let me down BIG time too. xxx


----------



## Del xx

Sending u a big hug Africa Xx. When did u say ur f.up was? Hopefully they will be able to give u answers. Make a list if questions before u go,find this always helps. Did u have icsi in your last round? Xx


----------



## Del xx

Melbram said:


> Good thanks Del just waiting for my consultation appointment following PIE so I can get started x

Hope u can get started soon Melbram xx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - if it helps I think all the doc and nurses and embryologist have been totally shocked with my cycle - I don't think it's a normal cycle by what they are saying to me an ive been extremely lucky but absolutely agree you need to talk about things to change for your next cycle. As a suggestion could you not ask for a meeting with more than one doctor/ consultant and get the benefit of more brains, suggestions and ideas? I saw Dr Russell and he was great and was the one that suggested I research DHEA so was open to ideas and I'm not sure it made the difference or not. Also I had it agreed with him that if I got two embies he would fight for me to have 2 transferred - true to his word he did, I know he's not a consultant which initially I was worried about but he was great


----------



## bugs

I know your feelings exactly AQ, You know how I feel about the Women's so we won't go into that. I think they definately should have used ICSI to give you a better fertilisation rate at the end of the day it does no harm and when your working with low numbers they should at least try it. 

I don't know if I'm jumping the gun but I keep thinking about donor eggs coz it's the same price for a donor cycle abroad as it is here I keep thinking maybe that will solve one problem but I just don't want to give up on my own genes just yet I'm only 30 FFS and the fact that I could do egg sharing tells me that my AMH can't be too bad, I guess I'm just clutching at straws for the next cycle to work xxxx 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Thanks, yes i deffo want answers as im only 30 and im pretty annoyed they didnt do icsi on the last cycle knowing what poor response i had the previous one so i want answers and i pray we get to have another nhs funded cycle with extra drugs to help implantation or whatever. x

Bugs- I am pretty pissed off with the womens myself. I will be demanding some answers at the FU appt. If your AMH etc is ok it maybe a implantation issue with you? maybe get some immune testing done before you go again? i know my eggs are the issue so at the end of the day when all other options have been exhausted we may need to go the egg donor route. Our friend and her dh have already agreed to donate eggs if we needed them so we have that to fall back on but like you, i am 30 and want our child to have my genes and also be a part of my mum so i can carry on the family gene pool but if there is no way of doing that then at least with a donor i would get to be pregnant and have that bond with my baby even tho it wouldnt have the same genes as me it would have dh's and i would be giving he/she life so its something i would do if all else fails x


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - how are you? Scan tomorrow I think. Good luck got everythig crossed for you. 

Our 3rd embie didn't make it to Blasto so can't be frozen so correct decision on the two we transferred. So if this doesn't work we're back to a new cycle! Anyway hopefully we don't need it please god!

Bugs - glad to hear you are looking at options we will all become mummies some day I do believe that keep the pma x

Melbram - hope you get some answers too

AQ - I'm not sure why they didn't do ICSI with your last cycle to see how the fertilisation rate changes vs IVF. I'm sure you will find out at your next appt x

Fingers crossed for all of you xx


----------



## bugs

I think it is definately an implantation thing with me, the fact I always bleed early tells me that something is wrong, I'm just waiting on my test results to send to the new clinic to see what they suggest xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - have you done 2 cycles at HC and then 2 at Care so are you moving clinics cos I heard that Care were very good. I have a friend who got pregnant there 2ng cycle and was very complimentary. Good luck x


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; congratulations on having 2 embies back!! I suppose the both of you can't wait until the 20th, will you be POAS or just OTD? How much was the Embryoscope? We were thinking of doing It but haven't done anything with the leaflet..... Now you can put your feet up & relax  (sort of) :haha:

AQ; we were shocked that we got 9 follies, 2 of them won't catch up In time though.... I wont sleep tonight until I find out If they have grown enough by the morning. While everyone Is talking on the subject of ICSI, I will be asking them tomorrow why we haven't been offered It, my OH will also be asking to.... My assumption was that ICSI was given for male factor Infertility? Both MrsE & I have AMH of 0.00 and neither partner has fertility factors, so why has one couple been offered It and not another?? How you getting on with the painkillers? Hope you will be feeling better soon & that you get all the answers from LWH!! x

Bugs - I take It you have had bad experiences at LWH? x

Melbram - I would chase them up for the letter, I had to chase them up quite a few times x

AFM; I'm back tomorrow morning having a scan to check If my follies have grown enough or EC on Friday & hoping that I can get a few questions answered x

Anyone heard how Lindy Is? x

Hello to everyone else x x


----------



## bugs

Yeah mrs e75 I did my 1st 2 at the women's and then 1 egg share cycle and 1 normal cycle at Care. I would do another one at Care coz they have been great but it's just too expensive for what we pay for 1 in the UK we could have 2 abroad. Because my OH has got kids already we don't get any free cycles which is shit but what can you do !!! 

My experience at the women's wasn't great my 1st IVF ended up ectopic and when they removed my tube they slipped and punctured my bladder and I ended up with a shocking water infection coz I had to have a catheter for weeks. I think I started coming on this thread around the time of my ectopic so if your bored on your 2 week wait it'll give you something to read, 2nd thoughts it'll scare you to death so maybe not ha ha !!!


----------



## Sharkey

I had an Ectopic back In 2008, was one of the most painful & horrible things I have been through.. It resulted In an emergency laparotomy, right tube rupturing & being removed....... As I didn't know I was pregnant (on the pill) and still having bleeds I didn't think anything of It, I was 13wks gone & I nearly died..... Due to other circumstances I was on strong painkillers at the time so I was a ticking time bomb & not feeling a thing :-( To this day It still haunts me, only feels like yesterday when I was crying hysterically Into theatre :-( I know exactly what It feels like x


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - I was told to do a CB digital but she said to test on thurs 20th April but thurs is 19th so a little confused so I've got two tests but don't think it would matter cos 19th is exactly 2 weeks from EC and fertilisation so think I will do it on 19th. The Embryoscope was £700 which is a lot of money but we looked at it that it may help gather as much info as poss of we needed to do 2nd cycle. I would do it again I we can afford it though - just thought anything was worth trying. You just need to check if there is room for you in the Embryoscope - only have one machine and it takes 6 patients at a time so of you're interested let them know ASAP, you pay before EC. 

Definately ask about ICSI, would do that again next time too. 

Just tryin to take it easy - had planned on sun and mon being my chill days and work today but hey never mind. Yes not long until testing I suppose just hope we get the BFP!

Bugs - lordy that's not good at all not surprised you are not a fan. I may wait to read your story until after I get my results cos I may have to go back for another cycle I you don't mind!! :)

X


----------



## bugs

I think ectopics are just the cruellest things ever it's like your nearly pregnant but oh no not quite, I couldn't believe I'd come so far on my 1st cycle for it to end like that xx


----------



## bugs

MrsE75 said:


> Sharkey - I was told to do a CB digital but she said to test on thurs 20th April but thurs is 19th so a little confused so I've got two tests but don't think it would matter cos 19th is exactly 2 weeks from EC and fertilisation so think I will do it on 19th. The Embryoscope was £700 which is a lot of money but we looked at it that it may help gather as much info as poss of we needed to do 2nd cycle. I would do it again I we can afford it though - just thought anything was worth trying. You just need to check if there is room for you in the Embryoscope - only have one machine and it takes 6 patients at a time so of you're interested let them know ASAP, you pay before EC.
> 
> Definately ask about ICSI, would do that again next time too.
> 
> Just tryin to take it easy - had planned on sun and mon being my chill days and work today but hey never mind. Yes not long until testing I suppose just hope we get the BFP!
> 
> Bugs - lordy that's not good at all not surprised you are not a fan. I may wait to read your story until after I get my results cos I may have to go back for another cycle I you don't mind!! :)
> 
> X

No not at all I'm trying to find a clinic in Cyprus and I hate reading the bad stuff I just want the nice stories xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Mrse that is great news, put ur feet up and give the little blighters a chance to snuggle up.

AQ i know exactly how u feel. I am just as disappointed with hc, when we had no fertilisations, i cant help feeling they missed something then. The 2 meetings i have had with Mr Gazvani have just left me more and more confused each time. In the first meeting i didnt have pcos and then when the first cycle failed and at the fu i did have pcos but a different type where there are no cycsts on my ovaries. During my baseline scan i did have cycsts so according to the nurses i did have pcos with cycsts. When the embryologist rang she said i need to quiz the doctors as to why i have been put in this situation again because everything from their end was fine. I feel so let down after having such high hopes for lwh.


----------



## africaqueen

I had 2 ruptured ectopics within 6mths of eachother in 2010 which resulted in losing both tubes and i nearly died 2nd time around due to internal bleeding so yes ectopics are very cruel. You not only lose your baby but in cases like mine, your fertility and almost your life too. x

Yasmine- i dont blame u for feeling so let down. I do too altho im thankful i got to transfer both cycles so at least i had a tiny chance. When is your FU appt? we need answers big time before next cycle! would you consider donor eggs if there is a issue with your eggs? or maybe they can try assisted hatching?? we want to try again with my own eggs but we have a friend willing to donate if need be x

Sharkey- Good luck for scan an i hope they get lots of eggs at collection x

MrsE- How is the 2ww going so far?x

Hi to melbram, del, foxey, laura,babies,bugs an all the gang.
Sorry not many personals. I am drowsy on these tablets xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Morning ladies - so far the 2ww is dragging but I can't complain cos I actually will only be waiting 10 days so hoping its not too bad! Got a few things planned - lunch with girlfriends tomorrow, Friday I'm going to book at facial, sat will be at my parents cos hubby is abandoning me to go to wembely - he's a blue an I'm a red but given my embies we decided it was not worth the risk of me being pushed and jumped on so I'm staying home. Then grand national dinner with my parents and then I'll snuggle up at home. Sunday depending on weather we may go out for Sunday lunch. Then will only be 4 days until testing so not too bad. Feel bloated and a little constipated oh and tired but all of that is progesterone - have a heavy feeling in my tummy and odd pain/twinge but trying not to analyse everything cos too early yet for implantation I think will be more end of this week. Please god!!

Sharkey - how did the scan go this morning??

This weather is poo today too which is slightly depressing!

Hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Bugs; I would'nt wish an ectopic on my worst enemy, we could'nt believe that we were told I was pregnant on a Friday for our world to be turned up-side on the Monday and that It was an Ectopic :cry: x

AQ, I would definately consider donated eggs If It came to It, even though It would be heartbreaking not having my own bi-logical child. At least I will be the mother and I will of nurtured the baby  .... x 

MrsE- Well how Is the 2ww? It seems you have the first week jammed packed and covered, hopefully I will be In the 2ww very soon  x

Hi to everyone  x ]

AFM; We went for the scan this morning, most of the follies have'nt grown as much as they had hoped for. The main three follies are ranging In sizes from 14mm - 16.5mm, the other follies have not grown as much since Monday's scan so they are very slow growers, so the Matron gave us a few more days of stimming until Friday and I will be having the HcG shot Saturday evening....... Booked In for our EC Monday morning :happydance: While we were there we discussed ICSI and the Embryoscope. Both of us decided to go for the Embryoscope which was a bit steep money wise but If It helps then It will all be worth It In the end. As for the ICSI, they could understand our point of wanting It and It Is now been written all over our case notes ready for Monday..... The matron called me while we were on our way home and said the Embryologists will talk to us prior to EC to talk us through the pros & cons of doing the ICSI & to see If we still want to go ahead with It. The Embryologists also mentioned to the Matron that It would depend on OH :spermy: but all his results have come back perfect so they dont see a problem :happydance: Now all I need Is for the follies to grow and get some eggies x x Wish me luck girlies


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - great news they are giving you and extra few days of stim - grow follies grow!! I'm sure you will be more than fine. Strange cos no one discussed the pros and cons of ICSI with us - honestly hosp don't help themselves when they treat each person differently!! Anyway I am where I am and feel so blessed and lucky to have my 2 embies onboard. One thing that is bothering me is that a sister did the transfer and didn't use a ultrasound which I thought they had to make sure they get them in the right place! Anyone else have this? My OH is just telling me to not think about it and get stresed cos thy've done thousands so know what they are doing - just hoping so!

Sharkey - need to drink tonnes of water, some protein and milk to get those follies nice and big x

Xx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; You are very lucky Indeed to have 2 embies on board let alone 2 blasts :happydance: Im hoping the few extra days stimming will make them grow much more, cmon follies.... I will be one very happy bunny If we get one eggie..... Theres pros & cons on just about everything so I would'nt worry about It , matron gave us a leaflet to read through which just mentions the procedure etc. I thought they had to use the scan also?? Weird!!

Im drinking plenty of water with a dash of honey, thats all I've been having for months now and a pint of milk before bed  .....x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Sharkey good luck with the follies and the trigger shot on saturday. Grow follies grow.

Mrse seems like u have got a busy few days ahead of you, your 10 days will fly past.

Sarah - no i wouldnt consider donor eggs, its out of the question for me. My sister has offered it to us but its not something i would consider. Both dh and i have discussed this and we both feel the same.

A friend of mine who is struggling to have children too (ttc for 6 years but has not yet had any medical treatment) was telling me that she went to see a herbal doctor in birmingham and he has told her just by taking her pulse that her body is not ready to go through pregnancy because she is lacking in certain vitamins and minerals. He has given her an alternative diet. A friend previous to her did the same thing and 6 months later she was pregnant. Im quite sceptical of this, so im just going to wait and see if my friend is successful. If so i may give it a go before i try another cycle of ivf


----------



## Jules78

Morning girls! ope you are all doing ok.
Mrs E hope you are doing ok in the 2ww .... i have all my fingers crossed for you.
Sharkey - im hoping your follies grow and grow! thinking of you!

Lindylou - how are you doing?

AQ - hope you feel better soon xx

AFM - I went for baseline scan this morning - went really well. Lining was nice and thin. Currently on day 20 of DR and today we are able to start stimms! Got a scan on day 7 and day 10 and possible ec on the 23rd but obviously will just have to see how i respond to stimms. Got all our fingers crossed. 

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## MrsE75

Yay Jules - fantastic isn't it when they say you can start stim such a milestone. Well done you! Oh once you start stim the time goes faster then slower again in 2ww lol!

Anyone heard from Lindy? I hope she's ok x

Sharkey - bet you are feeling nice and bloated by now I don't envy you at all. Havin said that I've felt bloated since EC and still do but that's the progesterone I think. Lol!!!

The 10 day wait is torture but only a week to go!! Hopefully I will be reporting a BFP and start a roll on our page!!

Have a great day everyone - baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Jules78

Yes it's like winning something !! Can't wait to start tonight ! Weird that you look forward to injections lol! Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Babydust; good luck with the alternative diet If you decide to do It x

Jules78; congratulations on the baseline scan :happydance: It feels like another hurdle has been accomplished doesnt It! You will be fine on the stimms, time will go quite quickly..... I can't believe we will be doing the EC on Monday, It's flown really quickly x

AQ - have the painkillers kicked In for you yet? x 

MrsE; have you had any signs or symptoms yet? Hope you get your :bfp: with myself & everyone to follow suit..... With the embryoscope, did you get to see any developments at any time? When did you start taking the progesterone? x 

AFM; I am crossing everything that I get big fat juicy follies on Monday morning and plenty of eggies!! I feel bloated but It's not that uncomfortable right now... I must of got used to It :haha: 

Hope everyone Is okay? X x X


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - no I didn't get to see my embies until transfer when they asked I we wanted to see them on the tv screen. I cried straight after the transfer - happy years cos I just wasnt sure I would have got to that point - soppy I know! 

Started on the delightful progesterone I think the evening after EC or the following morning- cant remember but they will write it all in your white book so don't worry. 

I'm having lots of twinges and aches but all that can be the progesterone cos had some before I got my embies back so know its not particularly a sign. I'm more tired now than ever was on DR for Stimms but again they say side effect of progesterone. So no real symptoms to give me indication either way! They are keeping me in my toes and guessing ha, ha :)


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Jules

What time were you at hc this morning? Me and my husband were there between nine and ten getting karotype test results back. We had to wait ages as my husbands had disappeared. They both came back normal which I'm so relieved about. I'm terrible in the waiting room as I try and guess what stage everyone is at and thought a few ladies were

having baseline scans as they went in and seemed to come out and then go back in for drug training. If you were there around the same time I probably saw you in waiting room.

Hi to everyone else. We are starting short Protocol at care next month so am trying to be as healthy as possible in preparation!

Laura-congratulations on your wonderful news. I hope we all get some of your babydust x x
training. If you


----------



## Jules78

Hi cvaeh! 
We were there at 8am so may have been a bit before you .... When we were in waiting room there was 3 other couples and one of them had 2 children with them . I had a red coat on so can't miss me :) 
I'm like you though, I'm always wondering where everyone is at ! 

Did our 1 st stimm injection..... I cried !! I think the emotion of it is so much and you just realise how much your putting your body through. Plus the stimms are thicker aren't they and dh said it wasn't as easy as buserelin! We were amazed at how the powder just evaporates as soon as you puncture the vial ! 
We are still injecting in the stomach.... Weren't told any other place... On th DVD it shows the thigh ? Anyhow, my poor stomach has had enough !!! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi jules

We got there about half eight so probably just missed you. It seemed really busy there today. I think it today was probably our last visit now we've moved to care.

The menopur is a right pain to mix but once you get used to it it becomes quite easy. We injected in the tummy too x x


----------



## MrsE75

Jules I think HC only like tummy cos I did ask about thigh but said no tummy area. Yep I was on fostimon and same thing much thicker than Buserlin. Just wait when my tummy got bloated towards the end one night my OH injecte me but the needle bounced back out was very strange on but only happened once - think my tummy had enough by that point too, ha, ha it was protesting I think :)

How many powders are you on? I was on 6 so took a while mixing but OH was a pro pretty soon. 

I'm officially not sleeping very well that's now 3 nights I've been awake at 5.30am and this morning 3.30am!! I need the toilet and then can't get back to sleep most frustrating but putting it down to progesterone. Anyone else had this after transfer?

Sharkey - trigger shot tomorrow isn't it? Yeahhhh exciting stuff. 

Cveah - good luck at care I have a friend who is 6 mths pregnant who did IVF there so fx xx


----------



## Stickypolly

cvaeh said:


> Hi jules
> 
> We got there about half eight so probably just missed you. It seemed really busy there today. I think it today was probably our last visit now we've moved to care.
> 
> The menopur is a right pain to mix but once you get used to it it becomes quite easy. We injected in the tummy too x x

Hi Cvaeh

Which care is it you are going to?? I have just completed my first cycle with care manchester and am now 6weeks 3days with a singleton.

Good Luck.xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey stickypolly, its great to hear from you. A massive congratulations, im so happy for you both. 

I have just been doing a load of research on care manchester and i have been reading nothing but positive comments. People who i have spoke to have also spoke very highly of them.

Although i am taking a break from ivf for a year (emotionally i cant take anymore) i am looking at starting my next cycle, with care. I have also been recommended lister in london however i have come across some negative comments about lister which is pushing more towards care

Once again a massive congrats and i wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi lovely ladies. 

Thanks mrse75

I have been checking on you all and willing you all on just not been up to posting. Been a difficult couple of weeks to be honest and not something I had thought could happen ( I was that focused on my getting my positive test) ANyway, keep going girlies. Cxxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Stickypolly said:


> cvaeh said:
> 
> 
> Hi jules
> 
> We got there about half eight so probably just missed you. It seemed really busy there today. I think it today was probably our last visit now we've moved to care.
> 
> The menopur is a right pain to mix but once you get used to it it becomes quite easy. We injected in the tummy too x x
> 
> Hi Cvaeh
> 
> Which care is it you are going to?? I have just completed my first cycle with care manchester and am now 6weeks 3days with a singleton.
> 
> Good Luck.xxClick to expand...

Hi StickyPolly

Congratulations! Have you had your first scan yet? We are hopefully having our third cycle (and hopefully final one!!!) at Care Manchester in May. Its good to hear a success story from there x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Lindy - lovely to hear from you and know that we are all thinking I you and AQ regardless I how we get on in our next stages. I can't imagine how you feel cos I'm on my 2ww (well 10 day wait cos of Blasto transfer) so I can't talk from experience. Big hugs though xx

A bit of a wierd question and prob tmi but today I've noticed CM but quite thick - not sure what is going on or if that's AF on her way but don't usually get that before period get it at Ov. Anyone any ideas what's going on or had this happen to them?


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse75- I know, 10 days is enough to wait isn't it, don't know how I would have coped any longer!! Not sure about CM sorry. Xx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75; do you think It could be the progesterone that you see In abundance?
I can't really help much coz I won't be starting the bum bullets until Monday 

Lindy; nice seeing you back on here, sending you :hugs: x Have been thinking about you over the last couple of weeks. Im sure with space / time and the help of your husband and you both shall get through this..... I'm truly sorry It didn't work out the way It was meant to, life can be cruel sometimes but unfortunately unavoidable x x x x

AFM; final Buserelin 7:30am tomorrow & shall be having the trigger at 8:30pm tomorrow night :happydance: Not looking forward to the EC, scared that they will say (we are sorry your follies havent grown enough or there weren't any eggs) but I suppose I will have to cross that bridge when It comes to It...... I honestly cant believe that the cycle Is nearly over, I just hope that we will be one of the lucky ones on OTD x x

Hello to all the girlies, sending you all :hugs: x


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - nope this is Definately different to the bum pellets - that only usually lasts for a short time after you've inserted them this is much later in the day and different consultancy (sorry tmi!). No idea I may google but trying to stay away from googling cos it can get you thinking all sorts of things I always find! 

Oh well sure it will all come to light soon ish one way or the other!


----------



## MrsE75

Sorry it poste before I'd finished!

I was exactly the same about EC it felt like it was jumping Beachers Brook in the national but I'm sure you will be absolutely fine. They wouldn't have given you the go ahead for trigger unless they were sure about the size of your follies. The worst part is going through this and not knowing if you even have eggs given out AMH so I totally understand. I don't have any words of wisdom other than take it one hurdle at a time - the only way I got through it personally. 

Fingers crossed - so exciting but just realised that means depending on what day transfer you have we won't be 2ww buddies :( the lady told me to test on thurs 20th but realised after that thurs is 19th so assuming she meant that cos it will be two weeks on weds I had collection so should be about right I think. 

Xx


----------



## Stickypolly

cvaeh said:


> Stickypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cvaeh said:
> 
> 
> Hi jules
> 
> We got there about half eight so probably just missed you. It seemed really busy there today. I think it today was probably our last visit now we've moved to care.
> 
> The menopur is a right pain to mix but once you get used to it it becomes quite easy. We injected in the tummy too x x
> 
> Hi Cvaeh
> 
> Which care is it you are going to?? I have just completed my first cycle with care manchester and am now 6weeks 3days with a singleton.
> 
> Good Luck.xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi StickyPolly
> 
> Congratulations! Have you had your first scan yet? We are hopefully having our third cycle (and hopefully final one!!!) at Care Manchester in May. Its good to hear a success story from there x x xClick to expand...

Thanks Cvaeh

Yes we had our first scan (6week) on Thursday it was incredible to be honest, we actually saw the heart beating so amazing. We have anpther scan in couple weeks so be 8 weeks by then.
I have so much praise for CARE Manchester if i am honest, it was nice to be treated like an individual and not just a number.
we feel so lucky for our first cycle to have worked.

Good luck hun i will keep popping back over the coming months to see how everyone is getting on or may even see you on te CARE message boards.

xx


----------



## Stickypolly

BabydustxXx said:


> Hey stickypolly, its great to hear from you. A massive congratulations, im so happy for you both.
> 
> I have just been doing a load of research on care manchester and i have been reading nothing but positive comments. People who i have spoke to have also spoke very highly of them.
> 
> Although i am taking a break from ivf for a year (emotionally i cant take anymore) i am looking at starting my next cycle, with care. I have also been recommended lister in london however i have come across some negative comments about lister which is pushing more towards care
> 
> Once again a massive congrats and i wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Thnaks Babydust, we did alot of research night and da about CARE manchester and i looked on the message boards to see what people were saying about them.
I cannot speak more highly of them, my wife started the process by egg donating and then i egg shared so hopefully we have helped out some other ladies along the way. though the whole process they treat you as an individual and not just another patient its so nice.
we are lucky for te cycle to havae worked first time but if it hadnt we would not of hesitated to have stayed with care for continuous cycles.

well 6 week scan done and 8 week in couple weeks and then hopefully be discharged from care to our GP/midwife.

i would highly recommend CARE to anyone.

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

MrsE- Yes i was the same after both transfers getting up at silly times for the loo and not sleeping too well. Think its a combination of nerves and weak bladder after getting our bits poked about. Hope the rest of the 2ww goes fast for you. You have a great chance with 2 blasts on board. Can i ask how old are you? as each time we have started our cycles they have always gone on an on about SET an it does my head in. As it goes we obviously didnt have to push the matter as only ever got 1 embie but just incase we ever got 2 i would want 2 transferred due to my issues anyway x

Sharkey- Enjoy needle free day tomorrow an GL for EC. It only takes one good egg! x

Hi to babydust, lindy, polly, melbram, del, foxey, laura, cvaeh and all the gang x

AFM- I am enjoying taking time out from anything pregnancy related tbh. I am just concentrating on getting myself healthy an used of my meds for my neuralgia. Its been a tough few wks. I am back to work on monday and go to Benidorm 27th for a long wkend with the girls which is much needed! iv gained a stone in weight in past 6wks too so its back on the diet on monday an start going gym again. I am focusing on myself for a change. FU appt is June at my request and we will go from there. I have a docs appt next wk to get her to send a letter to PCT requesting additional funding an if that fails we wont be having treatment again intill the winter when we have saved enough to go to cyprus an have ICSI as half the price that it is here. Anyway hope everyone is well and GL to all xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ I'm 36 turning 37 this year so think that combined with zero AMH made it easier. I just asked the embryologist to speak to Dr Russell who I ha discussed and agreed at our consultation that he wouldn't have a prob if I have 2 put back in. True to his word he said of at any point there was resistance to ask for him. 

Ohhhhh lucky you and a girlie weekend away. Glad to hear you are on with planning with help of your GP. Have you given any thought to DHEA, know you were thinking about it but perhaps worth it for your next one.

Good luck and keep us all posted on here. 

Still got another 5 days to wait until I know either way - nervously excited if that's possible! Anyone know what the odds of getting a positive from 2 blasts? I know they it increases your chances of getting a positive by 20% but wonder what 2 gives me??

Well my OH won't be coming home from wembely a happy man - obviously my team won now to see if I get any luck with the national. Only thing I ever bet on for a bit of fun!

Have a great day all you lovelies xx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse75- don't think it's worth getting hung up on the chances. They were funny putting 2 blasts in for me although I'm 36- then said putting two in can assist implantation. Just try and relax and let them do their thing ;) xx


----------



## africaqueen

I have ordered some dhea so just waiting for it to arrive. I agree with lindy that no point thinking of odds. It works or not. Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hey AQ- are you going to Spain as well? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Yes Lindy to Benidorm on 27th :) are u going to spain? xxx


----------



## Lindylou

No- actually just looking at holidays! Friend has said I can go to her apartment in Spain so might look at flights :) Think we need a break to get ourselves ready for our next goes. Xxxx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me asking a quick question.
Me and my DH are under dr sajjad at st Mary's, as my DH has azoospermia. The waiting list is at least 12 months at st marys for sperm retrieval on the nhs. Does anybody know of the waiting list at liverpool? I have phoned a couple of times, have left several voicemails, but have received no call back. I am hoping that if the wait is less I can have my funds transferred.
Jo x


----------



## Jules78

Morning ladies ! This is a random question I know, but what foods are good for making follies grow. !!! I woke up with that thought and couldn't find an answer haha ! Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- I meant , thought you and dh were having a trip
To Spain. Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - lots of people say drink milk, eat 65g of protein each day and drink at least 2L of filtered water and get your 5 a day. Not sure if it works or not but seemed to work for me!

Good luck xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi jules- I just ate healthy. Plenty of fruit and veg and keep the water going to help stop over stimming. Worked for me x

Jojo- not sure about wait for new referral. Me and dh referred October, PIE night November then in middle January to start bloods etc. we started my next cycle but had been referred from another dept in the women's. Seem to move fast. 

Anybody know anything about CARE in Manchester?


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies hope everyone is well, just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is xx 

Well we've had a change of plan we are going to do another cycle with care, I just don't think I know enough about the clinics in Cyprus and coz they're not regulated it's a bit of a risk so we've booked a holiday in June 2 weeks in fuertaventura and then we'll start cycle #5 in July so Lindy we may be cycling together with care. 

I think coz I've seen some good results from Care lately so we'll see what they recommend on our follow up and hope they know what they're doing xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Oh no we couldnt afford for me an dh to go away together at the moment. Hope to go away at some point together this yr though x

Bugs- Glad you are in the position to have a holiday an then start again in UK. We will most likely have to seek treatment abroad if we dont get additional funding as would take us forever to save £6000. GL x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## bugs

I know I'm very lucky that my parents can fund it or we would be screwed xx I hope you get some extra funding out of the Women's you certainly deserve it xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Bugs. Im glad ur parents can help you. I know my dad would if he could too.
omg cant believe we will be doing it all again in the summer(all being well with me) can you? xxx


----------



## bugs

I know, I can't believe I'm going again for the 5th time xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I bet u cant! i find it hard to believe it will be 3rd time for us as stupidly thought 2nd time HAD to work :( lots of luck to us both! x

Lindy- Here is the link for SW thread ;-) https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...-world-diet-support-thread-2011-part-2-a.html


xxx


----------



## Lindylou

We will hopefully all be Going together again! AQ is there anything you can do to start applying for funding now? Surely they have to give you another shot. I do hope they will. 

Bugs- I'm at the Hewitt at the moment but read about CARE do thinking maybe try again at Hewitt and hopefully that works but if not head to CARE. Not sure if Hewitt will say anything about further testing etc.


----------



## bugs

Will you be self funding for your next go, I think you have to go with your gut I wasn't happy at the Women's I just felt that I'd give them 2 cycles and I just felt it was the right time to move. 

I've got my follow up at the end of the month with a different consultant a lady this time so will be firing Lot's of questions at her for the next go !!! 

I have been very impressed by my treatment at care and am very relieved that we can use them again. 

AQ if you have to pay for the next cycle I was told about a clinic in Sheffield called the Jessop unit they charge £3585 which apparently includes medication so if you didn't want to travel abroad it could be an option. Not sure about the success rates though xxxx


----------



## bugs

OMG Lindy are post count is exactly the same how fecking freaking xx


----------



## bugs

Well it was until I did these last 2 ha ha xx


----------



## Jules78

Morning ladies...hope your all well. 

It's day 5 of stimms today and last night I didn't get a bit of sleep . My stomach was just so uncomfortable and my ovaries were definitely letting me know they are back ! Its quite painful ... Are you allowed to take paracetamol ? I feel like my stomach is also full of air ! Hope it eases cos got a busy week artwork but got a feeling it won't :) 

Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - ah welcome to the bloated and windy part of the process. Yes you can take paracetamol and remember its a good thing cos means the drugs are doing their thing. I have to tell you I was bloated and full of wind pretty much until the last few days and I'm now 7dp5dt! So got til thurs to wait to find out but Im not sleeping either think I'm just subconsciously aware and waking up at 5 every morning since I got my embryos back - very strange!

Was a but worried cos Friday night and sat I had period type pains which came and went on and off but though AF was on her way but so far we're ok - now on knicker watch ha,ha! Lots of pains and aches but all could be progesterone so have to see x

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Sharkey

Well everyone, we're on our way home...... EC went okay, bleeding a bit and slight discomfort.... To the most exciting part, we had 7 eggs which the embryologists were quite surprised about and so were we  I had gone In there hoping for 1 egg but to get 7 I am totally ecstatic ) Can't wait for the call tomorrow now to say that they have fertilised x x

Hope everyone Is okay? X


----------



## Jules78

Oh Mrse it's lovely to hear its normal ! It just came out of nowhere as I hadn't really felt anything ! Thanks for putting my mind at rest ! Go for 1st scan this wed so fingers crossed all going ok !! It's so glamorous this ivf isn't it ha ! 
Thurs will be here in no time ... But I'm sure it doesn't feel like that ! I'm keeping everything crossed that AF stays well away ! In the little white book it says period type pain is normal doesn't it ? 
Hope you are keeping occupied and trying to not think about it 24 hours .... I'm a fine one to talk because that's exactly what I would be doing lol !!!! 

Xx


----------



## Jules78

Congrats sharkey that's fantastic news ! Everything crossed for call tomorrow !! Have a lovely rest today ! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Well done sharkey! Great news. Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Thank you Jules  Hope your okay? x x

Hellooooooo Lindy, I hope you both are doing ok? x x


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - that's fantastic news you will definately have some good quality eggs in there. And they told us both our AMH was zero and probable we didn't have any eggs hey - just shows tests are not always right! Got my fingers crosses for you and if you have enough eggs you may get your Blasto too! Amazing for you :))) if you feel anything like me I was bloated, windy and constipated for about 3 days hopefully not the same for you x

Jules - yep you are all good and fingers crossed for your scan too! ooooh was a busy week we'll be having on this thread this week - bring on the BFPs!!!

I know thurs is not long away but yes it feels like forever right now but got a busy day tomorrow and weds in work so hopefully it will fly by!


----------



## Lindylou

Mrs e have you done any early POAS- I didn't. 

Sharkey- put your feet up and treat yourself to some chocolate. Hopefully get a great report in the morning. 

Hey bugs- I have another nhs cycle to go. They have booked my FU 21st may although they said would get me in quickly... Rang again today and said tying to get Richard to sort his clinics out. Just heard lots of people talking about CARE and want to go the place I will have best chance. 

Going to see acupuncturist tonight. So hopefully get a boost from that.


----------



## Lindylou

Had fu brought forward to 30th April. Not with richard, with somebody called Lucy. Got to get my questions ready!


----------



## MrsE75

If its Lucy Coyne she's lovely I saw her once and she did my EC. Good luck x


----------



## Lindylou

Is she pregnant? Lady did my EC but didn't say much. X


----------



## MrsE75

Yes she's pregnant - that's the lady. I had a consultation with her in the women's before I got referred to HC an she was lovely and very helpful. She was the one that referred me actually in the end.


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75; Thank You!!! I honestly can't believe we had 7 eggs :happydance: they were only expecting 3 good size follicles for EC..... Totally amazed Is an understatement, I'm jut hoping & praying that we will get at least one fertilised embryo In the morning, anything more than that will be a bonus for us x The embryologist did say as we were leaving that the AMH test Is quite controversial given the results I had, all we need to do now Is to prove them all wrong by getting our :bfp: and that ladies with AMH of 0.00 are good candidates for IVF!! In the end we did do ICSI..... Im praying what your experencing are postive signs, will you poas before thursday? xx

Jules - will be keeping my fingers & toes crossed for your scan this week! I'm sure you will be fine, which scan are you having? xx 

Lindy; good luck with your FU.... Dr Coin Is very good, we had her at our consultation.... I did suspect she was pregnant, only had a teeny bump!! Will you be staying at Hewitt or going to Care for your 2nd cycle? I've been doing acupuncture since November, did you do It also? xx

AFM; I've now got my feet up relaxing.... OH cant stop jibbering, I think he's to excited so I might go for a snooze in a bit :haha: x x


----------



## Lindylou

Oh great. Hopefully I can get some advice and guidance for next time to make it work :) FX touch wood. X


----------



## Melbram

Congrats Sharkey hope you gets some good embies x 

Mrs E - roll on Thursday - I dont think I could wait that long if I ever get that far I will definately be testing early 

Hi to everyone else x 

AFM still waiting for initialy consultation appointment - any idea how long it normally takes for blood tests to come back so consultation can be arranged?


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - I'm really temped to test on weds but Hubby wants me to wait until thurs - his view is that we've done everything they've told us up to now and it's gone right so we should stick with them now. I've been very optimistic and booked an appt with my doc on Fri hoping they will do a blood test to confirm either way! That's what you call PMA!! 

I'm sure with ICSI you will get a good fertilisation rate you may get some for the freezer. Our 3rd didn't make it to the freezer in the end it stopped just short so implanted the correct embies. I got a call today to say they were sendin out our DVD from the Embryoscope - should be quite amazing to watch so looking forward to that later this week! Make sure you ask for yours if you went with Embryoscope x

Lindy - think you will find Lucy a good person to talk to. Also not sure if you've looked into it but not sure it's easy to get your funding moved to somewhere like Care I originally was looking at it for my 1st cycle when found out about my AMH even went to see my doc and he said he can write but had no idea how quickly they would make a decision hence as time was of the essence for my AMH levels we went with HC. Anyway just thought I would share with you the things I found out. Good luck with wherever you decide on x


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75; I would be testing everyday :haha: I can undestand what ur hubby Is saying though, but hey we are women & we are very Impatient little things!! We have to keep the PMA going, will be praying for you on thursday  x 

I'm hoping we do get a good ICSI fertilisation report In the morning, the matron said last week It was upto the embryologist on the day If they did ICSI, so I assume we've made the right choice!! If we get some for freezing then we shall put only one embie back In, OH Is worried about multiples :haha: I'm not, I would love twinies  Are you worried about the risk of multiples? I will be looking forward to watching the DVD, just hoping we shall get that far as It would be amazing to see.....x x

Melbram; when did you do your bloods? I would call them first thing, the amount of people that walk through them doors I can Imagine that a few couples do slip through the net x x


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - cos of my AMH plus I'm 36 I was happy to risk twins if it's that or none I'll take twins thanks! Also I read somewhere that unless you've got a couple of embryos to freeze they don't bother cos around 25% are lost during the process so rather risk twins than have had to get rid of a perfectly good embryo - cant explain but when you see them you feel protective well I did anyway. Lol!! They ask you if you want to see them just before they transfer them - I cried, silly but I felt like they were part of us even so small. Anyway I will see if I can hang on until Thursday! Fingers crossed for BFP x


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: sharkey, so pleased for you, really hope you get the call you deserve tomorrow :happydance:

& MrsE :hugs: nealy there, only 3 sleeps to go, fingers & toes are crossed for you :thumbup:

:dust:
xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa; thank you x x How you getting on In your pregnancy? H&H pregnancy x x


----------



## Melbram

Sharkey said:


> MrsE75; I would be testing everyday :haha: I can undestand what ur hubby Is saying though, but hey we are women & we are very Impatient little things!! We have to keep the PMA going, will be praying for you on thursday  x
> 
> I'm hoping we do get a good ICSI fertilisation report In the morning, the matron said last week It was upto the embryologist on the day If they did ICSI, so I assume we've made the right choice!! If we get some for freezing then we shall put only one embie back In, OH Is worried about multiples :haha: I'm not, I would love twinies  Are you worried about the risk of multiples? I will be looking forward to watching the DVD, just hoping we shall get that far as It would be amazing to see.....x x
> 
> Melbram; when did you do your bloods? I would call them first thing, the amount of people that walk through them doors I can Imagine that a few couples do slip through the net x x

Only had them done just over 2 weeks ago but it feels like ages - so close yet so far :haha:


----------



## Sharkey

Melbram; I would call them at the end of the week If you haven't heard anything by then.... We had to call them for our consult after having my bloods taken start of Jan.... It took until late Feb to get our appointment x x


----------



## Lisa40

Sharkey said:


> Lisa; thank you x x How you getting on In your pregnancy? H&H pregnancy x x

Things are going good thanks. All is well as far as I'm aware, most of the sickness & tiredness has gone too which is nice, although I now don't feel pregnant anymore which is a worry lol! (I always have to have something to worry about :coffee: )

If I didn't have this little bump I'd just feel like the last 3 months has been a fantasy & I've just woken up lol. Have a midwife appt on the 26th April so I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat again then though.

Will be waiting until my 20 week scan which is 5 weeks today until I buy anything though, I guess it still doesn't feel like it's actually going to happen, I imagine most people who get pg after long term trying to concieve or fertility treatment feel the same, just all feels a bit surreal still like I'm going to wake up soon. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow :flower:

xx


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa, I'm glad things are going good for you!! Must be exciting to hear the heartbeat and also emotional at the same time  I'm the same as you, always have to worry about something or other :haha:

Will you be finding out what your having at the 20 week scan or keep It a surprise?? I think It will take a while for It to sink In properly especially If It's been LTTC but It will deffo sink In when you will have your bundle of joy In your arms x x


----------



## Del xx

Hi lovely ladies,hope ur all well? 
Lots going on...very busy on here! 
Fab news Sharkey,fx for good news tomorrow morning x
MrsE,how's the 2ww going?
Africa and lindy,hope ur both doing well. Africa,going away with the girls sounds fab.
Melbram,hope ur ok hun x 
Cvaeh,nice 2 see u posting x 
Babydust,how r things with u? x 
Hi to the rest of the gang Xx. 

AFM - well had my appointment Thursday night. Decided 2 go ahead with all the Natural killer cells test and then straight into another round of ivf with icsi whatever the results. So here we go again,will be starting in June hopefully. Having to do everything privately this time,going 2 cost a fortune,but hopefully worth every penny. Feeling exited but very scared after 3 previous fails! Xx


----------



## Melbram

Aw Del I have everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey - ICSI gets really high fertilisation rates - I got 15 out of 16 so looks good for tomorrow's call FX. I have only just started Acupuncture. The mans wife had ivf at the Hewitt. 

Del- think I will be doing cycle just after you. Why are they doing natural killer tests for you? Read a little about them. 

Good luck everybody. Xxxx

Mrse- not long now :)


----------



## Sharkey

Del; thank you very much!! Hope everything goes well with you NKC testing and wishing you all the luck In the world for your next cycle x x x

Lindy; I hope they do, will be one happy lady tomorrow If we have at least one embie.... x I've done acupuncture for months now & It's totally helped me to relax because my working life can be quite stressful to say the least. I know It's expensive but hey If It gets me good results then I will preach It to anyone.....x Good luck to you on your next cycle x x

AFM; After EC I'm finding It difficult to walk properly, feel like a hot air balloon and I've still got abdomial pain which Is slightly worse than AF! Painkillers dont even touch the side, Is this normal girls? x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - I was pretty much uncomfortable more with constipation/wind pains more than anythin else for about 3 days. Also felt almost bruises inside like a constant aching for a couple of days but to be fair we've had our insides messed with so understandable really. Sure you will feel better by the morning just get some sleep. Don't think you can take anything more than paracetamol but ask them tomorrow when they call if still painful. 

Nightie, nightie. . . . Only 3 more sleeps!!! I'm scared and excited not sure I want to know the results or if I want to live in denial for a bit longer!!

X


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- wow 7 eggs!! that is amazing! the AMH test is obviously shite ;-) everything crossed for a good call tomorrow for you x

Melbram- Usually it takes 2wks for all blood results an then you get a consultant app but in most cases you have it with a nurse which surprised me a bit x

MrsE- Any signs? hope your taking it easy x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I have decided to reduce my hours in work from sep as im applying to go on access to nursing course at college so i can get into uni an do my degree. I am not wasting my life sat on the end of a phone even tho i like helping the old folk i have more to offer  xxx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; I'm constipated & windy too & Im bent over as It feels like Ive done ten rounds with Mike Tyson, hahaha Also very painful when I get spasms down below because I keep pinching OH when I feel one coming on, he's not Impressed - lol  x 

AQ; change of career might do you the world of good ;-) If your good dealing with people which know doubt you are & disturbing scenes then go for It x I'm quite squeamish so nursing Is out for me so I will stick to the number juggling, haha x wishing you all the best with your career move x You had your app for the FU yet? X I'm totally surprised we had 7 eggs to be honest, would of left the hewitt happy with one egg but to have anything more than that was a bonus.....

AFM; Only the dreaded call tomorrow now, please fertilise x x Wish me luck  x


----------



## MrsE75

AQ wow I always think people that work with older people and nurses deserve medals and Definately a calling in life so fantastic that tho process has been extremely painful is giving you the motivation to keep moving forward. Amazing news for you and I wish you nothing but success and happiness in your new career x

Regarding any symptoms - I had period type pains fri and sat on and off and get twinges but the seem to have calmed down so hoping they've snuggled in by now and the pains at weekend were implantation or uterus stretching which I read can happen. Otherwise no spotting just really tired and not sleeping! my boobs are now starting to get bigger but that could easily be cos 10days on progesterone now. Hubby had a dream last night and we had twin girls and my friend had a dream she was babysitting twins boy/girl an she's pregnant with a boy so figures they must have been mine. She's convinced I'm pregnant and with twins no idea why she said shes pregnant and got a feeling so who knows!!

Sharkey - hope the pains ease today for you and got fingers crossed for you this morning for your call. 

Melbram - it's the AMH test which takes the longest cos that has to be sent away so I believe. The first appt will basically go through your results and decide on your protocol an if you are having IVF or ICSI. Once that's done it's just call them on day 1 of your next period, they book you in for needles appt, arrange drug delivery and give you the date to start injecting and your off and running. Good luck with your results xxx


----------



## Jules78

Good luck today MrsE! Xx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE, have I missed something seeing as Jules has wished you luck?? If I've missed something then I apologise x Partners & friends dreaming of pregnancy Is a good sign apparently.... I truly do hope you get that positive result honey x

AFM; still haven't received the call..... Every time the phone rings my heart starts to pound ten to the dozen x I'm still sore so decided to take today off, OH will be here when we get the results then he'll go to work dependant on the outcome x


----------



## Jules78

No sharkey I've got stimm brain ! I meant you for your call this morning !! I'm going back to sleep lol !!! Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Just after I sent the above post the call came through....... Out of the 7 eggs they retrieved 5 were suitable for ICSI...... Out of the 5 we had 2 fertilised, yepeeeee ) They are lookin at a Thursday ET which will be a 3dt but will call us on Thursday morning to see If It's a go ahead (subject to change) The Embryologist said the 2 embies are doing what they are meant to do at this stage so I am one very happy woman Indeed, woooooohooooo!!! To think we had been told we would not ave any eggs to having 7 then to go on to have 2 fertilised Is amazing, I hope the embies will do us proud and keep growing for us x x x


----------



## MrsE75

I think jules meant to say good luck to you and got mixed up, I'm not awaiting any news today but VERY tempted to poas tomorrow I'm dying to know!!

Waiting for that call is just the worst but if like me by had a big collection day they said anywhere between 10-12pm!!! I was beside myself! Stay calm and keep positive! GL x


----------



## MrsE75

Posts crossed! Yayyyyyyy Sharkey that's great news two little embies now all they need to do is keep spliting at a steady rate and you'll be good! Have you thought about if you have 2 embies at day 3 will you have them both transferred or still just the one?

Go and celebrate!!


----------



## Sharkey

Thank you MrsE, I'm absolutely crying with relief here...... :-D x x If It's still a 3dt then we will put both In which my partner & I have agreed upon & also agreed that If one Is a blast then only one will be put back In!!! Just praying they will keep on growing, embryologists sounded positive on the phone  Looks like ICSI was the best choice after all ) x x


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: sharkey :yipee: Stupid AMH test... what do they know hey!!

:happydance: 2 embies :happydance: grow little ones :wohoo:

Really really pleased for you, so far so good :thumbup:

MrsE, I don't know how you're holding out not testing... I'm sooo impatient but then I also know what you mean about the not knowing being good too, really really hoping you get a positive result soon :hugs:

Sharkey - I think we are going to find out what we are having, hopefully make it seem more real lol. Have the scan on the 21st May, will be 20 weeks 4 days :happydance:

AQ - a change of career sounds great, I did that about 3 years ago, used to be a mortgage & financial advisor but it just became all about the sales, so I left & retrained & now I am a planning analyst (lower pay but I'm so much happier)

Hope everyone else is doing well & best of luck to you all

xxx

:dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping in to say yaaay for Sharkey! 2 embies is fab! everything crossed for them to keep growing and for a smooth transfer x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry lack of personals. Been a long day and im exhausted. xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies, congrats Sharkey hope your embies grow nice and big xx 

Well i've suffered a bit of a blow tonight, I asked my clinic to email me some results and after 2 years and 4 cycles only now have I found out that my AMH level is only 7.7 now I know it's not really bad news and after seeing what's happened on here recently I know it's definately not the end of the world but I just cannot believe that no one has ever bothered to mention that it is a little on the low side !!! 

And I really can't believe they let me egg share, on reading through the forums a lot of the clinics want you to have an AMH of at least 15. At least that explains why I get such a low number of eggs at collection. 

I've got my follow up next week so will certainly be questioning them !!!

Hope everyone else is well, sounds like a good plan AQ I would love to do nursing but I'm a little to squeamish so I'll stick to my desk job xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- fabulous news. Grow embbies grow!!! 

AQ- great looking at career change. Do what makes you happy. Hopefully a little bundle disrupts your plans in the best way possible :) 

Bugs- 7.7 isn't bad , they say below 3/4 is more difficult and look at sharkey. All it takes is one magic egg. Definitely ask about them doing the egg sharing though. 

AFM - feel better having seen acupuncturist. He went over our history and discussed our diets. Gave us a list of does and donts and advised some herbal things to take. He also mentioned "soft/no drug" ivf which costs a fraction of the price and resulted in his twin babies. 

Hope you all ok. Nearly there mrse- hang on in there. Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs don't worry about your AMH both Sharkey and I were told we had zero AMH levels and I've got 2 blastos on board and Sharkey got 7 eggs, 2 fertilised. Seriously it doesn't mean anything if our experience is anything to go by.

Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- you gotta catch up on the posts ;)


----------



## bugs

I have been checking in so when I saw my results the first thing I thought was it doesn't matter what my AMH is just look at the thread but then I start looking at my worst enemy google and I terrify myself !!! 

From what I've read the AMH levels aren't that important, the fact I've produced eggs that have turned into ok embryo's is enough for me I just need to resign myself to the fact that I'll probably never get frosties and won't get to blast coz they're won't be enough of the fuckers but hey ho xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - I got 4 eggs from 8 follies, all 4 were mature an 3 of the 4 fertilised. I was told I wouldnt get to Blasto and all 3 went to Blasto two implanted the third stopped just short so your AMH doesn't mean you won't get blastos at all. Keep a pma if I can do it so can you! :)

Don't give up x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Sorry to gatecrash, I've been seeing the specialist at the women's and have been confirmed with mild haldrosanpix which generated a referral to IVF treatment (last wednesday) I have no other issues, bloods all fine etc just my tubes apparently are useless! :(

Does anyone know how long the wait is from referral to patient evening? 

What the patient evening involves?

And how soon till we start treatment?

Thanks all

x x x


----------



## Sharkey

AQ; thank you! Hope your okay? x

Lisa; thank you! Your right about the AMH, load of bollocks x Me personally I wouldn't want to know the sex until birth but then again we are women & get very Impatient, lol x 
GL with your scan  x

Bugs; thank you!! I'm sorry to hear about your AMH, rest assured It's not the end of the world.... Just look at MrsE & myself, we were told that we would not get any eggs & we have proven them wrong..... The AMH test Is very questionable so don't loose hope.... Truly hope your next cycle gives the BFP that your longing for x

Lindy; thank you! I'm glad your acupuncture went well, I saw the benefits after a couple of sessions ;-) x 

MrsE; I'm not going to ask how your feeling right now so I'm just going to wish you all the luck If you decide to test In the morning  will be thinking of you & hope you see them two lines x

AFM; back to work tomorrow, booooooo lol x Just praying that the embies continue to grow till Thursday!! Can you call at day 2 to check progress or not?? Don't want to be a nuisance with them tho x

Welcome Likklegemz!!! I don't know what the waiting times are as we were referred there from North Wales, might be quicker If you live In the area.. PIE Is to explain what the IVF / ICSI Is etc & you get a information pack with consent forms that need to be read & signed & given back at your consultation. There's normally blood / semen samples need to be done but as your bloods etc are done then that should speed the process up.... Good Luck!! x


----------



## MrsE75

Morning ladies. Well I've been naughty and tested this morning and I can't believe it but we got a BFP on our clearblue. It truly is a miracle and we are so, so, so lucky given all the things stacked against us to get to this point is just mindblowing!! For it to happen on our first cycle too is just doubly amazing!

For all you ladies waiting for you BFPs the only things I did were take royal jelly for about 4 months before cycle (I didn't know I had an egg issue at that point so took them as something to give extra boost to egg quality) and DHEA for 2 months before cycle right up to EC and then stopped. I don't know of they helped or it would have worked anyway but I like to think they did. 

Just need to keep hold of them now. I'm high risk anyway with thyroide issues so fingers crossed xx

I going to keep my eyes on this thread and watch you all get your BFPs too xx

Sharkey - it will be you next :) good luck and baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations mrse. Fabulous news. Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

OMG you have had your :bfp:........... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Im so pleased for you, just goes to show that you have proven all the doctors wrong :thumbup: One thing that Is left to answer now, Is It one or two :haha: Keep the PMA :yipee:xx

AFM; I hope your right & It Is me next x x


----------



## Lindylou

Fingers crossed for you next sharkey. Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Ha, ha that's now the million pound question! Won't know until scan in about 3 weeks - just waiting for the call with apps from HC today. Got appt with GP on Friday cos I k ow I need to be under a consultant who specialises in pregnancies with hormone issues which is at the Women's I assume. All will be revealed I'm sure. I've got everything crossed for you and your embies:) xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Congrats Mrs E thats excellent news.x


----------



## Jules78

Congrats Mrse that's amazing !! So happy for you ! You must be so happy ! 

I've just been for my day 7 follie scan as I am a pcos sufferer! I'm on3 Amps at the moment and my ovaries seem to have gone a bit mad ! I have over 20 follies on my right side and about 15 on my left. Some are about 13-15mm, others are small and they are worried about them getting bigger. So had some bloods done for a test I can't remember the name of, and they are calling me this afternoon to tell me what to do. Poss lower stimms to 2 amps. I had been feeling immense pain on the right side and a bit of pain on left but did think it might be something . 
Anyhow back in on Friday for day 10 scan so fingers crossed! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi julies- I had 30ish big follicles. The way they spoke I panicked but things still went ahead as planned. It is painful though isn't it! I felt I could feel my ovaries as I walked. Drink plenty of fluids- it does help. I found lucosade ( lite still energy drink ) helped massively with the pains. Xx


----------



## bugs

Congrats MRsE fantastic news gives me hope, we're you on the long protocol or short xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - I was on the long protocol. Please have faith and pma goes a long way. I was very much approaching my cycle like the grand national, one jump or hurdle at a time and just focused on the next hurdle and helped me not get too stressed about what if x happens or y cos I'm a natural worrier and my hubby would say I like to have control and that one thing you don't have!

Good luck x


----------



## Jules78

Lindy that's exactly how it feels !! It's horrible ! I drink loads of water but I will try the lucozade tip !! Xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls!
Congrats MrsE,wonderful news!! U must be on top of the world! Xx
Sharkey,brilliant news about your fertilization,good luck with the transfer Xx 
Lindy,hope ur ok? Having the NKC test as my embryos fail to implant,so just checking that the count is not high before next attempt,if it is then I will have treatment before embryo transfer.x
Hi to the rest of the gang Xx


----------



## Melbram

Congratulations Sharkey !

Fantastic news MrsE!

LIkkegems have you just been referred to the Hewitt Centre from a different department in the Womens or from your GP/different hospital? I was referred to the Womens in July 2011 and I attended PIE 1 month ago - issue is male factor with us OH did another to SAs at the Womens and had an ultrasound. After actually being referred to the Hewitt we got our PIE appointment within 2-3 weeks


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks del- just trying to see if any tests I should have before next go.


----------



## bugs

I think I'm going to go back to the long protocol my last cycle was short and I had my worst collection yet, I am hopeful coz I have always got to transfer day with decent embies to transfer just gutted it's unlikely I'll get too blast xxx


----------



## Bella 29

Hi Mrs E, im brand new to this forum but when i entered IVF liverpool into google this site came up and ive read all the posts. Congratulations on your pregnancy you must be over the moon xx

Me and my fiance have been trying for two years, im 29 and have no problems with ovulating (use little sticks you pee on and get positive) and hes 34 and quite healthy/fit. Went to docs last year and eventually got referred to Dr Lewis Jones in Womens. Turns out my fiance has very low sperm count so now i have been referred again to Mr Gazvani on 15th July. I havent had any scans myself yet but have had bloods done which showed ive got a storage of eggs (No idea how they know that from blood work lol). Do you think ill get scans first and how long did you wait for your treatment after you were referred for IVF. Thanx xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh MrsE :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:

now is there :baby: or :baby: :baby:

:yipee: :yipee:

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi bella. I have never met a consultant on the Hewitt yet!! I had to have a scan and
Blood tests done , they were done through out patients Gynae so only needed HIV hep c blood tests done when for to the Hewitt. My husband had his tests all done by mr
Lewis jones so only needed his virus blood test doing. They get you to Go to a PIE night and they give you an appomtment for your virus blood test and a load of consent forms and explain what ivf and icsi is. When you get your 2nd appointment at the Hewitt they have your blood tests through and get you to sign everything them basically you call them
On day 1 of your next period. They then send you your drug pack and Get you in to show you what's what and on day 21 you start your injections!!! Hope that helps
And isn't too confusing. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Bella,

good luck on your journey. My oh had low volume & motility issues & we were seeing dr gazvani too. I had an ultrasound where they found a big cyst & when they were removing it they found I had severe endometriosis too. They removed all that & that was the month we got our bfp, so the little :spermy: can get there sometimes.

I think they will probably send you for an ultrasound just to check all is ok with you too, I was ovulating fine, just my poor eggies kept getting stuck in the endometriosis! I had no symptoms at all.

At least you are in the right place now to hopefully get some answers but I'm not sure how long it takes to start the treatment as we didn't get quite that far. Best of luck to you.

xxxx


----------



## Bella 29

Thankyou girls, just feeling a bit nervous and want to start straight away but i know it cant happen overnight. Just reading these posts really helps and makes me feel like im not the only one. Everyone around me at the moment seems to be getting pregnant very easily so its really hard. Ill keep posting at my next stages. Thanks again xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Bella - when OH and I got referred to the Womens we had two appointments on the same day - first was an ultrasound for me then appointment at Gynae. We already knew there was a male problem before getting referred to thw Womens. OH was referred for another SA and nothing found on my scan - our next appointment was then with Dr Jones who thought he found a varicocle so sent OH for an ultrasound but everything was ok. 

We were then just referred to the Hewitt and got consultation and PIE appointment pretty quickly(within a matter of weeks) - now just waiting for blood test results to get started 

I hope the months fly by for you - the waiting is the worst bit - I want things to get started like yesterday - patience isnt my strong point


----------



## Lindylou

Bella- use this time before you start to get yourself right. Eating healthy, relaxing, cutting down on coffee. Do all you can now so you are ready to go


----------



## Lindylou

bugs said:


> I think I'm going to go back to the long protocol my last cycle was short and I had my worst collection yet, I am hopeful coz I have always got to transfer day with decent embies to transfer just gutted it's unlikely I'll get too blast xxx

Bugs- can you request long protocol?


----------



## bugs

Lindylou said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go back to the long protocol my last cycle was short and I had my worst collection yet, I am hopeful coz I have always got to transfer day with decent embies to transfer just gutted it's unlikely I'll get too blast xxx
> 
> Bugs- can you request long protocol?Click to expand...

Well I can see what they say at my follow up, I think the results have to speak for themselves though I didn't do 4 cycles for them to learn nothing so hopefully we can take the good bits of each cycle to make a perfect one. That's the plan anyway xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

I got a lot of eggs an made it to blasto so am wary of changing things but then I want to change something to try an prevent mc. It's so hard isn't it ? When is your FOllow up?


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats MrsE x

Bella- Welcome x

Hi to everyone else. once again im exhausted so sorry not many personals. I am feeling pretty crap today about my 2 failed cycles. Seems my eggs are the crappest of the lot. Couldnt even manage 2 embies an everyone else does so much better. Sorry for negative post just fed up. Seen doctor for more painkillers etc an she is concerned about the stabbing pain behind my eye an is sending me for a brain scan. Just non stop shit an no happiness in sight. xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ - we are working on getting ourselves right for next time. We just need 1 good egg. Xxxx


----------



## bugs

Aq I know the feeling I have some really difficult days when I really do feel like giving up but if we don't try we'd never get any where. Hope things start to fall into place for you xxx 

Lindy after my chemical last time they added clexane and asprin to my protocol but I bled early than ever so don't know if that did more harm than good. I try and look at it like how many women miscarry naturally and then go on to have a healthy pregnancy unfortunately we don't have the luxury of trying naturally every month so the odds really aren't in our favour. I think we have to stick at it learn from each cycle and tweak things. Lindy at least your getting good embies and to blast so your half way there xx

Oh and my follow up is Tuesday xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ so sorry to hear about the pain in your eyes - owcha that must be painful but best to get it sorted out now so you are all fit and healthy for your next cycle. Regarding your eggs best advice is take the royal jelly from now and the DHEA for 3 months before your cycle and I'm sure thy will help the quality. I know you didn't have a problem with quantity so it's just the quality that appears to need sorting and you're doing something about that which is great. You are doing everything you can do so you can't ask more of yourself than that. Keep pma. Any news on how long it will take to get the extra funding?


----------



## susiesue

Congratulations MrsE75 :happydance::happydance: I have been watching out for you testing :baby:

Africa - big :hugs: Hope you ok xx 

Hi to everyone else, sorry for short post, am so tired at the moment, can't complain though it's all worth it x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Africaqueen sorry about your nightmare time itll get better soon

Can I ask you all a question? Particularly those based within Liverpool pct? What are your experiences with the women's? I don't know if I'm being overly cynical at the moment, but I saw the matron last week and not the doctor (stu have yet to meet him) and so far my experiences haven't been very good and I feel like I'm being passed from pillar to post.

I've had a really bad experience even before all these tests with the hospital, and since weve started these investigations it's gotten worse. My HSG was extreamly painful, found out the tubes were blocked to which the health care assistant told me not to worry I could just have them removed and go for IVF! :(

I was admitted a day later for several days with an infection, discharged with a 2 week supply of antibiotics only to be readmitted a few days later as I picked up a UTI

Saw the matron ad she said I ha mild haldrosanpix and my only choice was IVF and referred me. I complained that I was still in pain in the lower back and in the stomach neat my pelvis to which she said that my doctor doesn't deal with that and I'd need to see my gp and be referred for to another gynaecologist for investigations

Saw my Gp today and she said that's not te case but has referred 
E for another ultrasound scan at broadgreen to be on the safe side and given me some stronger pain killers! Nothing's getting better I'm feeling really poorly, and I don't know what to do! Is anyone's else's early experience of the women's like mine too? Or is it just me?

My second question is do I have to have nhs ivf treatment at that hospital or can we go elsewhere on the nhs in the north west? I'm not sure I can trust the hospital after this! I really feel that the quality of care I've had is awful

Any help would be great just want to feel better again


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls. Dont know what id do without u all x

MrsE- I took royal jelly for 3mths prior to both my failed ivf cycles so it doesnt do much to help me but my dhea has arrived and il be taking 50mg a day from 1st may with the hope of starting our 3rd cycle in August. I think the decision from pct takes around 2mths but if they say no we will appeal and that maybe takes a while then. Really hope they just say yes. My doctor is going to call me next wk an get together to write the letter etc an she fully supports the need for further treatment so fingers crossed. Bet u cant believe your pregnant with a amh of 0!! amazing! so happy for you and altho iv had 2 fails i live in hope il get lucky one day with my crappy 2.5 amh. From 1st may im starting dhea, royal jelly(made no diff but cant harm) lots of healthy eating and the gym at least twice a wk. I want my eggs to be top notch if we get further funding. x

Likkle- I am disappointed with the womens myself after 2 fails. I feel they should of done icsi after only getting 2 eggs first cycle and one embie, they should of given us best chance last cycle and done icsi with my low amh but they didnt and we got 1 embie again. I honestly think getting one embie reduces chances massively and i just pray next cycle we get at least 2. If we dont get extra funding i think we will look into going to chester or care for a fresh start. I also think its weird how they transfer without ultrasound... i know there has been a few women on this thread who got preg there but i know LOTS more that didnt so the success rates are shit x


----------



## Sharkey

Is It normal to still have slight bleeding 4 days after EC?? I'm getting worried now :-( x


----------



## Lindylou

Hey sharkey. I didn't bleed then bled a little 4 days later. They said its just old blood or from the site they put the needles in.


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey I was the same too don't worry just taken that time for the blood to get out from EC. As long as its only a bit nothing to worry about. GL today for transfer!! What time are you booked in?

Likkle - gosh you have had a bad time of it. Ive honestly. Not had a problem so I can't really talk from experience but I did have the conversation with my GP about having my IVF funding and being able to go to care in Manchester (I'd called them to see if they would accept me nhs funded). My GP who is fantastic said to me that they need to write to the PCT and request but it can take months to get approval if at all and our concern was that with all the nhs cuts that IVF could be one of them so we decided to stay with HC. Figure once you are on the IVF road with a hosp they are unlikely to cut funding for those more just the new people. Anyway that was my experience so hope it helps. Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## Sharkey

Thanks Lindy! Hope your okay x

MrsE, Hewitt said that the bleeding was normal & that the nurse will check me when I am there! Im there for 2pm If that time changes then they will call me by 11:30 x Im getting excited now :happydance: even the thought of being PUPO gives me tingles..... Has It sunk In that your pregnant yet? I had my final acupuncture session this morning so that has relaxed me a bit x x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - good luck honey I'm sure the bleedin is nothing to worry about at all. Ooohhhh exciting and then it's the awful 2ww! 

Tbh nope it's not sunk in at all just carrying on as before I think it will when I have my first scan in 3 weeks. Hubby and I keep saying that it's very surreal and almost feels like a dream - I think I may have to test again tomorrow to make sure it wasn't ha, ha!

Got everything crossed for you!

Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse It's a weird feeling isn't it. Try and relax... I know impossible till scan.


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girls  Hope all Is well with everyone?

Well I am now officially PUPO, woooohoooo!!! We only put the 1 embie back which was of good quality & doing what's It meant to be at day 3..... The other embie wasn't doing as well as the other, was only 5 cells which Is not good at all :-( they advised us not to put It back as It might of hindered the other which I totally regret now :-(.... We were also told out of the 5 eggs that were mature that they destroyed 3 of them while doing the ICSI process which I am totally upset & so Is my OH! We had gone there for ET to put the 2 back In but left with only 1..... I feel cheated & the odds of It working Is now stacked against us...... Sorry for the negative post x x x


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: sharkey but the odds of 1 sticking compared to 2 is not much different at all if I remember rightly when they were discussing things with us. 

& if the other one was not doing so well then they may be right about it causing the other to not latch on properly, I'm sure they always act in your best interests even if sometimes it might not seem like it.

I really hope this little one you have is a fighter & will keep everything crossed for you. When is your test day?

xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Woop! Have had some good news at last!!

Spoken to PALS at the women's today to discuss my options and explain that I'm really not happy with my care and to see as part of nhs treatment I can go elsewhere

She's arranged me to see the consultant on Tuesday to go thru both my options relating to the haldrosanpix (note that everyone I've seen kept referring it as mild early stages) and about possible treatment i.e. where I can go!

Has anyone got any questions that I could ask?

Sorry ive not been to read everyones comments as I'm on iPhone at moment


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - honey yay you are pregnant!!! Now you need to consentrate on relaxing as much as possible - keep stress low and get your pma pants on my lovely. You have one perfectly good embie, I know you wanted two but now you need to dedicate all your energy on your little fighter! I never asked about how many they damaged with me - I got 4 mature eggs and 3 fertilised so assume one was lost but no idea. 

I know this is easy do me to say given my recent BFP but you need to keep positive and calm to encourage your embie snuggle on in. 

When is your otd?


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa / MrsE; I know It sounds silly being upset, It's just the both of us had set our hearts on putting the 2 back In & then to putting 1 back In got me all upset.... Even the thought of them discarding the embryo gives me a lump In my throat... But hey, I've got to stay positive & have faith that this little one Is going to work..... I've finally calmed down from earlier so only PMA now :happydance: 

Lisa; did you put just the one embie back In? x x :hugs:

MrsE; I'm sure time will drag now until your scan x x:hugs:

AFM; OTD will be 2nd May ( also my Father's B'day, hopefully a good omen ) x I'm also taking the 1st week off of the 2ww :happydance: x


----------



## MrsE75

Did they show you the embie before they put it back? I cried when I saw them. Lucky you having the week of you got anything nice planned??

I'm sure you are right and the next 3 weeks is going to drag but hopefully after that I'll have a 8month wait &#128515;!! Ive started with a horrible sore throat started yesterday - no cold or temp its just weird a sore throat and nothing else anyway going to see GP tomorrow morning so will see what they say. 

Keep calm and relax over the next week xx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; yes they showed the embie going In, by that point we was upset & so we didn't appreciate the moment like we should of done x x Im just going to chill all week & catch up with some friends  Last thing I need Is stress so I'm gonna switch my mobile off & the house phone off the hook so work can't contact me, hahaha x

I'm sure your on cloud nine, I so would be & It would also take a while for It to sink In..... You can't really take anything for the sore throat either, just eat plenty Ice Cream to soothe It & col fluids  Have you any tips fr me In the 2ww?

OH Is currently cooking me the steak works & It smells gorgeous, mmmmmmm

Does anyone know where I can get PUPO tickers? x x


----------



## Melbram

:yipee: Sharkey - get your feet up and let the lil one snuggle down x


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - in the 2ww just try and plan something each day even if it's just a gentle walk around a local park - give you something to think about but I won't lie it's hugely difficult cos every feeling you wonder what it is, if its a good sign or not and the difficult thing is that everyone will have varying symptoms. 

Sorry you were upset at the collection that should not have been the case sweetie on the up side you went into this wanting just one egg, cos that is all it takes and look at you, you have your great quality egg. To have got from where you were told you had no eggs, you have a perfectly fertilised egg back where it needs to be and that the best you can do. You've done everything humanly possible it's now down to mother nature. Whatever happens you cannot have done any more and that's what you need to remind yourself of - my hubby said that to me everyday and he was right. 

Good luck and keep me posted on how your getting on xx


----------



## Lisa40

We didn't quite get to ivf sharkey, they discovered I had severe endometriosis when they did the surgery to remove a large cyst I had & then we got pg naturally that cycle, although given oh low sperm results too it's still a bit of a miracle and the doctors couldn't believe it (I still keep thinking that they put a little egg back in during the surgery :rofl:)

I'm just remembering what they told us when we were discussing our options & because I was 33 they said they would recommend 1 egg as it had virtually the same chance as 2.

I think years ago when procedures weren't quite so good it was better to put in more than one (i remember lots of instances of quads & even quints through ivf) as the odds weren't so good but they said that these days it's much closer on the odds with just 1 embie.

Hope you get to do some nice things on your week off. Will be stalking :hugs: & :dust:

xxx


----------



## susiesue

Sharkey congrats at being pupo!! Try not too worry too much about the one embie, like Lisa said I remember reading that if you are under 35 there is pretty much the same chance of pregnancy from 1 or 2 embies. When I was going through it I tried to ignore the stats as it just causes stress. It does only take one so focus all your energy on that. I didn't get to blast, and I am 38 weeks pregnant tomorrow so there is always hope. The 2ww is tough but I did similar to you, had a week off and did nice things, chilled out etc. I found the second week harder and it seemed to go on forever. We are all here if you are struggling with it at all :hugs: Got everything crossed. 

MrsE75 hope it goes ok with the gp, I found the wait for that first scan seemed to drag so much, and I had a 5 week one due to spotting!! hope it comes round quick. 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bella 29

Any vits or foods you think would help me. Also ive been referred to Mr Gazvani from DR Lewis Jones. My partner already has a 14 year old so funding for us was touch and go. Would it mean ive been accepted for funding if im being referred to Gazvani as Lewis Jones never actually said yes or no. Even if im not funded i have savings but that extra bit of help would be wonderful. xxxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- I took first week of 2ww off but am planning to hopefully take the whole 2weeks off next time. Try and relax. If you are holding a healthy baby in your arms in 9 months time think of the joy you will have. Twins would be lovely , but you will be a mum and that's what all of us are praying for. Feet up and take it easy. Xxx


----------



## Sharkey

:DMrsE75; we're going off out fishing In a bit so that should keep our minds off things for a while x

I know what your saying Is right, we are very fortunate to be In this postition and that It only takes the one embie to make It work..... Cant believe that the ET was overshadowed by us being upset but aslong as the outcome Is positive then that all thats matters :winkwink: We are very lucky Indeed to have one egg put back, I honestly dont know what I would of done If we had nothing, but hey we are not at that stage and Ive just gotta keep the PMA!! Have a lovely relaxing weekend and sending :hugs: x x

Lisa40; you deffinately have a miracle baby there :happydance: Its absolutey brilliant when things fall Into place  Didnt you suspect that you had endo? My mother had endo and It resulted In her having a hysterectomy In her early 30's, endo can be quite painfull x x Im truly glad that we have that embie on board and I will be treating It like precious cargo until proven otherwise  Have a good weekend and relax x x

Susie; Im not going to worry myself anymore, Ive done all that I possibly could and It's now out of our hands..... Praying with all my might that this little one will stick for us.... Iv'e taken the week off as work Is really stressfull, even If I convince myself It will be okay It only takes the slightest thing to wind me up :dohh: You havent got long to go now, I suppose the both of you are getting really excited.....:happydance: I sure as hell would be, Im impatient at the best of times..... Have a good weekend and relax x x

Melbram; have you called the Hewitt today? I would get on there case, might speed things up for you....x x 

Lindy; It's only PMA all the way now, cant wait until the 2nd May! It's also my fathers birthday so Im hoping thats a good omen for me  Hope everything Is okay? Im sure you cant wait for your FU to get some well deserved answers x x 

AFM; I nearly weed myself watching Celebrity Juice dvd last night, Keith Lemon Is so hilarious :rofl: well worth buying girls!! I asked my OH to set an alarm for the Bum Bullets for me, alarm went off this morning and the cheeky sod had called It "STINKY FINGER", I must admit I could'nt hold my laughter In any longer...... :haha: He's been absolute godsend through all of this, he even kindly asked If I needed him to do the Bum Bullets :haha: If I was'nt so used to his sense of humour by know then I would seriously think he was a very sick man, lol


----------



## Lisa40

Awww sharky your oh sounds just like mine lol, he makes loads if jokes too but he's always there when I need him. He's off work at the moment as he sliced his thumb to the bone & had to have surgery to reattach it, & I've come home from work today and he's cleaned the whole kitchen, including the oven and cupboards... All one handed bless him :hugs:

I had no symptoms at all of my endo sharkey, cycles were regular as clockwork, 27 days, 12 day lp everytime, 2-3 days of painless bleeding (that was so light I'd usually only need tissue for most of it... Clearly it was going elsewhere) but no pains at all! Docs all found it very strange, they've actually asked if they can use us as a case study! 

But yes I'm so pleased & feel very very lucky indeed!

Hope you will all be as lucky very very soon :dust:
xxxx


----------



## bugs

Bella 29 said:


> Any vits or foods you think would help me. Also ive been referred to Mr Gazvani from DR Lewis Jones. My partner already has a 14 year old so funding for us was touch and go. Would it mean ive been accepted for funding if im being referred to Gazvani as Lewis Jones never actually said yes or no. Even if im not funded i have savings but that extra bit of help would be wonderful. xxxxxxx

Is it written in your notes that your partner has a child already because if it is you probably won't get funding. I was referred to mr kingsland after my lap and dye test and he basically said IVF for you here's a price list, coz my OH has kids already !!! 

I wouldn't worry too much about vits aslong as your getting your folic acid, I just take pregnacare and me and the other half take vit D so nothing to exciting xxx


----------



## Bella 29

Bloomin eck, theres goes the wedding fund lol. If you dont mind me asking how much is it?? Ive heard around 4 grand. His daughters 14, we dont see her much as shes too busy being social and he doesnt have full custody. Would that make a difference do you think xxx Hope im as strong as you when i come to get treatment xxx Thankyou for your advice, its really appreciated xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi bella- my friend is having to pay as well because her husband has 2 children. Even adopted children rule you out for nhs treatment. Sorry. X


----------



## bugs

We just live in a shitty Nhs trust area, some trusts will let you have 1 free cycle if there are no kids on the maternal side but not ours. My partners has 3, 2 boys and a girl the oldest 2 are 17 and 20 so we don't really see them for the same reason but his youngest is 12 and he stays with us a few times a week. I think it takes the pressure off that he's got kids already coz if it doesn't happen then it's not a total loss but then at the same time he doesn't have the same passion for it to work as I do so he thinks I'm nagging if he has a drink and stuff but on the whole he is my little rock through it all !!! 

Just been watching Granada northwest and they were showing how the 1st baby has just been born from using the embryoscope at care. I wanted to throw stuff at the tv it was her 1st cycle I wonder how many people who've had multiple cycles has it worked for coz it never bloody made a difference for me !!! 

Rant over xxxx


----------



## Bella 29

Thanks Lindy Lou, im prepared for a no now. Glad i asked as i would have been gutted xxx


----------



## bugs

Oh sorry it varies in price depending on drugs and if you use ICSI so we've paid between £4500 and £6000. I also egg shared which brought it down to just under £2000 xxx


----------



## Bella 29

Bugs, its so frustating

Where the ones who would be so grateful for a child. I work my arse off and dont get anything for it from the government. I really hope you come good soon.

I know how you feel, my OH get the same way even tho he really wants a baby too. I best get saving then xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Sharkey I rang them on Tuesday or Wednesday and they said the bloods wernt back yet but they might be waiting to be signed off - she said we would get an appointment as soon as they are in but I will still ring back next week just to make sure x


----------



## Del xx

Hi lovely ladies, how's everyone doing?
Congrats Sharkey,hope ur feeling ok? Sorry to hear u were disappointed,just focus on being pupo! Xx
Hi to all the new girls,good luck with your journeys! You'll find lots of support on this thread.
Hi to everyone else Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I saw that article too! It's made me positive thou that it can happen! Hoping that happens to us

Waiting to see specialist on Tuesday to fin out what my plan is! Scared but excited. What questions should I ask? I'm in too minds to be transferred to CARE they've got a higher success rate, and the quality of care I've received so far any the women's has been pretty poor


----------



## Lindylou

Has anybody used the endoscope? 

Likkle- I have thought about changing , just to see if they manage anything better. I have pretty much decided to try the women's again. The nurses have been fantastic with me and really supportive. Even when I had my miscarriage one of the doctors called me. The only thing that has annoyed me is the fact I have not seen a consultant yet. If I need to pay ( which hopefully I won't because it works!!) I probably will try somewhere else- just to see if a different regime works. Will see what they say at my follow up.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Sharkey- congratulations on being pupo. Relax and take it easy.

Mrse - congratulations I bet your so excited x x

Welcome to the new ladies. I haven't been on here much lately. I have had two failed cycles at Lwh and am starting short Protocol at care the next time I come on so in about three weeks.

Bugs - how much did the embryoscope cost. My problem is getting something to fertilize so not sure whether it will help us.

Hello to everyone else x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh what's your opinion about CARE? So Far which do You think has provided you with the better care / discussed options etc? 

My experience hasn't been very good am considering asking to be moved


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- did you have long protocol both times at Hewitt?


----------



## Sharkey

Cvaeh; the embryoscope costs £700 & we used It for this cycle  We didnt really get full benefit of It as we did a Day 3 transfer & didn't get to blast.... Hope your next cycle gives you your BFP x

Lindy; do you mean embryoscope? x

Del; thank you!! I'm just relaxing & jus taking each day as It comes x How are you? x

Melbram; I would deffo call again next week! I'm sure you can't wait to get the ball rolling!! Where abouts In N.Wales do you live If you don't mind me asking? x

Lisa; hope your OH will be better soon.....! I feel guilty that I have my feet up at the moment and he's doing everything, he keeps saying to me to relax  I find It quite hard watching him, bless x Apparantley pregnancy Is meant to help with the endo, so I heard. Will you allow them to use you as a case study? Would be quite Interesting x x 

Anyone heard off AQ? Hope she's okay x x


----------



## cvaeh

Lindylou-yes I did long Protocol both times at Hewitt centre. First time on three amps of menopur and second time on two. I did icsi the second time and got one embryo.

My main reason for moving clinics is just for a change more than anything for psychological reasons. I did find it hard to get through to lwh on phone so got quite stressed with that but the majority of nurses and doctors were very good. I just think no one really knows what our problem is. So far everything at care has been great but I haven't had a full cycle to comment on yet. It is costing 5000 which would have been the same at Hewitt x


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindylou said:


> Has anybody used the endoscope?
> 
> Likkle- I have thought about changing , just to see if they manage anything better. I have pretty much decided to try the women's again. The nurses have been fantastic with me and really supportive. Even when I had my miscarriage one of the doctors called me. The only thing that has annoyed me is the fact I have not seen a consultant yet. If I need to pay ( which hopefully I won't because it works!!) I probably will try somewhere else- just to see if a different regime works. Will see what they say at my follow up.

Hey hun! That's annoyed me too! Who's clinic are you under?

I've had a terrible experience so far! Was supposed to see the consultant last week to discuss all my test results eyc, instead I got the matron who basically told me I either go with ivf or go back to my Gp and get referred for further investigations pain management from them! Wasn't very impressed! (was admitted for 3 days when I had the HSG, te readmitted a week later in agony when my period come turned out it was a UTI)

Saw my Gp who told me I needed to get back in touch with the women's, so I contacted PALS there who has arranged for me to actually see the consultant on Tuesday this coming week!

The matron said I've got mild hlydrosanpix in both tubes although the HSG showed delayed spill an referred me to start ivf. Only phoned them as I'm still in pain and my Gp referred me for an ultrasound bit it could take upto 6weeks

Don't know what to ask though. Caused some tension between DH and I because I'm really unhappy there and am considering go elsewhere


----------



## MrsE75

Lindylou said:


> Has anybody used the endoscope?
> 
> Likkle- I have thought about changing , just to see if they manage anything better. I have pretty much decided to try the women's again. The nurses have been fantastic with me and really supportive. Even when I had my miscarriage one of the doctors called me. The only thing that has annoyed me is the fact I have not seen a consultant yet. If I need to pay ( which hopefully I won't because it works!!) I probably will try somewhere else- just to see if a different regime works. Will see what they say at my follow up.

Lindy - we paid to use the Embryoscope it was £700 at HC - we figured that keeping the embryos at a constant environment would be the best way to go plus they film the developments of your embies whilst inside. We viewed that if it didn't work 1st time they would have the info from the Embryoscope to perhaps change something for 2nd cycle. Turns out it worked for us with 2 Blastos plus so lovely tidy we got our cd of the picture taken of the embies spliting, etc to make our blastos. It was lovely to see and now we printed off a pic and OH has put it in a frame on my bedside table until we can tell people!

Are you thinking of using it?


----------



## Jules78

Morning ladies, I hope your all well.
MrsE & Sharkey, hope your taking it easy :)

So yesterday we went for our day 10 scan following on from the day 7 one. we have ended up with 50+ follies, some are 20+ mm, some are a medium size but there are quite a lot of small sized ones. So it explains why I have been in so much pain. I literally can't walk far my stomach is so painful. So they have told us that there is a lot of signs of OHSS and although they are going to do egg collection on Monday, they may not put our embies in next week, they will freeze them if I get any worse. 
So I'm a mixed bag of feelings right now, trying desperately not to feel sorry for myself but it's difficult when your in pain isn't it. 
On Wednesday when they did bloods they didn't lower the menopur, kept it at 3 Amps. But I really think they should have as I'm now in more pain than I was on Monday. The sister said if they had they run the risk of the big ones getting bigger . 
Anyhow, sorry to moan girls just needed to have a rant. Been put on rest this weekend but to fair I can't get down the stairs without a struggle so that'd going to be easy!

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Jules goodness it must be so painful just take it really easy. On the flip side you seem to have reacted REALLY well to the drugs so you should have a good choice of eggs to work with and any luck you will get 2 rounds of FET if needed so it is a great start. I can imagine how upset you must be when your not feeling well anyway you get emotional, plus all the hormones and that you went through all that to get embies back with you. They will be it may just take a little bit longer than you originally thought so stay positive and get yourself fit and well if they decide to freeze them so your body is in the best way to get your embies back xxx

How is everyone else today? 

Sharkey - any twinges or anything to report??? Prob a bit early yet they say implantation is usually 5-7 days after transfer

Afm- I've got a nice weekend last night out with our friends 6 months preggo from IVF so pair is us sat their while OHs drank wine and beer, today just going for a gentle walk and then pottering/relaxing and tomorrow lunch with friends for a birthday. So lovely few days. OH announced he'd like us go away for a night next weekend just two of us before the madness kicks in after our first scan so we'll see what I can find.


----------



## Lindylou

Likklegemz said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody used the endoscope?
> 
> Likkle- I have thought about changing , just to see if they manage anything better. I have pretty much decided to try the women's again. The nurses have been fantastic with me and really supportive. Even when I had my miscarriage one of the doctors called me. The only thing that has annoyed me is the fact I have not seen a consultant yet. If I need to pay ( which hopefully I won't because it works!!) I probably will try somewhere else- just to see if a different regime works. Will see what they say at my follow up.
> 
> Hey hun! That's annoyed me too! Who's clinic are you under?
> 
> I've had a terrible experience so far! Was supposed to see the consultant last week to discuss all my test results eyc, instead I got the matron who basically told me I either go with ivf or go back to my Gp and get referred for further investigations pain management from them! Wasn't very impressed! (was admitted for 3 days when I had the HSG, te readmitted a week later in agony when my period come turned out it was a UTI)
> 
> Saw my Gp who told me I needed to get back in touch with the women's, so I contacted PALS there who has arranged for me to actually see the consultant on Tuesday this coming week!
> 
> The matron said I've got mild hlydrosanpix in both tubes although the HSG showed delayed spill an referred me to start ivf. Only phoned them as I'm still in pain and my Gp referred me for an ultrasound bit it could take upto 6weeks
> 
> Don't know what to ask though. Caused some tension between DH and I because I'm really unhappy there and am considering go elsewhereClick to expand...

It's horrible you have had to chase around and push to get seen. I can honestly say that throughout the treatment all the nurses I saw were really lovely and helpful and when I had a worry after egg collection and rang they rang me straight back. I do worry that it's sort of a conveyor belt and the treatment isn't specific for me but I'm hoping that's just because it was my first go and they didn't know how I would react. I will be going in with a list of questions to ask.... They will be cursing me :) 
I am under mr gazvani, never met him but walked past his office once :) The doc who rang me was Richard Russell and he was lovely but not able to do my follow up till late may so have managed to get appointment brought forward and am seeing Lucy - she is meant to be really good. I will see what they say then.


----------



## Lindylou

MrsE75 said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody used the endoscope?
> 
> Likkle- I have thought about changing , just to see if they manage anything better. I have pretty much decided to try the women's again. The nurses have been fantastic with me and really supportive. Even when I had my miscarriage one of the doctors called me. The only thing that has annoyed me is the fact I have not seen a consultant yet. If I need to pay ( which hopefully I won't because it works!!) I probably will try somewhere else- just to see if a different regime works. Will see what they say at my follow up.
> 
> Lindy - we paid to use the Embryoscope it was £700 at HC - we figured that keeping the embryos at a constant environment would be the best way to go plus they film the developments of your embies whilst inside. We viewed that if it didn't work 1st time they would have the info from the Embryoscope to perhaps change something for 2nd cycle. Turns out it worked for us with 2 Blastos plus so lovely tidy we got our cd of the picture taken of the embies spliting, etc to make our blastos. It was lovely to see and now we printed off a pic and OH has put it in a frame on my bedside table until we can tell people!
> 
> Are you thinking of using it?Click to expand...

We are Definitaly thinking of using it next time. We got 4 blasts last time but will do anything to try an help their progress.


----------



## Lindylou

Julie- I had about 30 and found it so uncomfortable. No wonder you are feelin like that. They also told me that they may not do transfer and freeze them for a few months. I started on loads of that lucosade stuff, Plenty of fluids and they did do the transfer. Although I was sore after collection ( only needed a few doses of painkillers though- like AF pains) I kept the fluids going and was fine. Also, because they got so many eggs (16) I got to 5 day transfer by which time I felt fine. They told me to have at least 3l of fluid per day but not just water as that can add to the bloating. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

AFM- bit as today. Should have been my scan today. Got out and about to try a keep busy but everywhere I looked seemed to be babies and baby clothes in every shop :(


----------



## Sharkey

Jules; no wonder your in that much pain with the amount of follies you have...... The Hewitt should of realised you were a prime candidate for OHSS on your Day 7 scan...... Try & relax as much as possible & keep you fingers crossed they will go ahead with ET x x 

MrsE; A night away will do you both the world of good, change of scenery and all that!! How you feeling? x x

Lindy; try & keep yourself occupied, i know it sounds easier said than done but believe it does work.... Sending you kots of hugs x x

AFM; Haven't slept much last night, bloated, been cramping all day, moody as hell & have been having twinges that make you go outch..... It feels exactly like AF would be a week before...... My mind Is a mess at the moment x x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - I'm feeling ok actually been varying degrees of bloating plus on and off had some nausea, still getting twinges and I had pain which made me want to shout out so it's a good sign fingers crossed!!! I've not slept a full night since I had my eggs put back in so get used to it ha, ha!

All sounds good though for you xx

Jules - drink plenty and you may be ok for transfer GL!


----------



## Jules78

Thanks everyone for your advice.... Means a lot . 
Lindy.... Did it take slightly onger during ec as there is so many ? Understand how it au b difficult for you to day. Sending a big hug xx

Sharkey.... I agree.... They should have realised on Wednesday as I kept telling them. But who am I ...ha!! 
MrsE.... Thanks... Drinking like no tomorrow but it's hard to get the stairs to the loo haha!! X
Just on the paracetamol and lucozade stuff as recommended by lindy! I am really trying today positive so I'm going to go there on Monday with pma oozing out of me ! I think they need to take these things out of me just to make some room in there ! My stomach has probably trebled in size and I already look 9 months pregnant - I wish lol!!! 
Trigger shot tonight at10pm but for some reason I'm incredibly nervous about that and I can't really explain why. 

Thanks everyone, hope your all ok okay x


----------



## Lindylou

I was really worried about EC- I was in tears a few times over it so when they said a lot of follicles I was pleased it had worked but worried about how long I would be asleep. I had no idea how long I was asleep for but dh said he reckons I was gone 15-20 mins so think it prob took 10 mins tops. I have seriously suffered with worse AF than what I felt afterwards. If I was having it done again tomorrow I wouldn't worry about the procedure- id be apprehensive but I would mainly be hoping for lovely healthy eggs and lots fertilising! So take it from the biggest worrier who was a mess before EC- seriously don't worry about it. Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - how did the trigger shot go? I remember being really worried incase the follies matured too early and released before EC - but they have it all worked out so ther is absolutely nothing to worry about just consentrate on not having OHSS that's all you can possibly do now so you get your transfer xxx

Got everything crossed for you. Enjoy your needle free day!!! X


----------



## Jules78

Morning MrsE .... It went ok I didn't like it much ! Few tears but mostly due to my pain ! However, something was going on in there last night cos I didn't sleep one bit and pain was awful. 
But your right, today I'm just going to get myself sorted for tomorrow and take regular paracetamol ! I'm so relived no more needles !!! That's the only part I'm ecstatic about right now ! 
Hope your ok xx


----------



## Lindylou

Put your feet up jules. Take it easy. Have a last long luxurious bath and relax for tomorrow. Xxxx

How are you feeling sharkey? X


----------



## Melbram

GL for tomorrow Jules 

HI to everyone else how you are all well xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Jules; Good Luck with tomorrow, I'm sure you will be fine x Will come on here to check on you.....

Melbram; things will soon start to roll for you!! x

Lindy; I'm getting AF cramps & keep getting twinges In my right hand side In the same place & some backache... I really don't know If It's the progesterone or Implantation.... I'll just have to wait & see x I've also dreamt Im pregnant 2 nights on the trott now & giving birth to a little girl, I'm putting that down to obsessing & talking about pregnancy a lot......
How are you? x x 

MrsE; Hope everything Is okay? x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Thank you for asking after me. I dont post as much anymore as im a long way off having more treatment so dont have much to say really but wanted to pop in an say congrats on being pupo an keep the pma. You were told you have virtually zero chance of getting any eggs with a amh of 0.00 so to be pupo is fab. Lots of luck. I also think 1 embie transferred lessens chances of success after 2 failed 1 embie transfers BUT i know of a few ladies who got preg after 1 embie transfers so its down to luck really and if 2 take then 1 would of too so stay strong xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ; I'm just gonna take each day as It comes. If I'm pregnant then that will be a blessing & If not I will just dust myself down, get up & try again until we succeed.... x x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- good to see you here..... Know exactly where you are coming from!! 

Jules- big good luck tomorrow. 

Melbram- how are you doing 

Sharkey- most implantation symptoms overlap with pre menstrual which overlap with progesterone side effects. No wonder we are so on edge!! Keep relaxing. X


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - good luck for your EC today I'll keep an eye out for your update. Rest up and take it easy x


----------



## Sharkey

Jules; how did you get on with EC..... Hope your a home with your feet up x 

MrsE; I'm sure the days are dragging until your scan x

AFM; I tested to see If the HCG was out & sure enough It has, so If I test before the 2nd then I'll know It's the real thing...... Haven't slept at all again last night, was up at 2:30 for the toilet & couldn't get go back to sleep.... My OH also mentioned that my breasts look & feel heavier & I'm stil cramping & getting twinges In my right hand side & backache..... Don't know what to think really so putting everything down to progesterone x x x


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone..... Thanks for all your messages.

Well, what a day, have not long got back after being there since 9 this morning. Was in absolute agony this morning and more than happy to be put to sleep for a while ! They ended up getting 11 eggs in total but told due to what's going on with me that they will want to freeze most of them and come back in 3 months. I wasn't over joyed with this but now they are going to see if they can keep 2 little embies and freeze the others if there are any, in the hope that this week I will feel better and hopefully have ET.

I'm a bit confused by it all to be honest but I think we just have to wait and see when they call us in the morning with hopefully good news about how many have fertilised. 

I just hope we haven't gone through all of this for nothing. 
Sorry if i am rambling and not making sense but still in a lot of pain. Was nearly admitted but felt slightly better after the codeine so they let me go. 

Hope everyone is ok and resting well :) xxx


----------



## lanny23

Hi Jules i was exactly the same as you at last scan i had over 50 follies and was in agony felt like i was gonna burst, they didn't reduce my meds though after day 5 scan even though I've got pcos so likely to get ohss. They collected 11 eggs from me too but had terrible time after tin collection had to be kept in for hours til they were happy with me going home. After egg collection i was in so much pain had to take an entire week off work coz couldn't walk. Stupidly i didn't tell HC this coz i worried what implications this would have on transfer, i had day 5 transfer brilliant blasto put back in and 5 left to, unfortunately none of there could be frozen coz i apparently blastos don't freeze well, got my bfp after the 2ww but then bled 5 days later, the point is i firmly believe it was future to the ohss that embie didn't implant if only id told them how much pain i was in and that i had all symptoms of ohss i might be pregnant now, if i had the option i would let them freeze your embies and get your body in perfect condition heady to received your little one i wish i had. Good luck and sorry for long post xxx


Hi everyone..... Thanks for all your messages.

Well, what a day, have not long got back after being there since 9 this morning. Was in absolute agony this morning and more than happy to be put to sleep for a while ! They ended up getting 11 eggs in total but told due to what's going on with me that they will want to freeze most of them and come back in 3 months. I wasn't over joyed with this but now they are going to see if they can keep 2 little embies and freeze the others if there are any, in the hope that this week I will feel better and hopefully have ET.

I'm a bit confused by it all to be honest but I think we just have to wait and see when they call us in the morning with hopefully good news about how many have fertilised. 

I just hope we haven't gone through all of this for nothing. 
Sorry if i am rambling and not making sense but still in a lot of pain. Was nearly admitted but felt slightly better after the codeine so they let me go. 

Hope everyone is ok and resting well :) xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jules78

Hi lanny...... Everything you have described above is a mirror image of how things have been for me... How strange ! I had a terrible time after collection too with the pain but I am just hoping that it eases. But your right, I do need to just get myself better before anything else happens. I just feel so down about it all. 
Your post is most appreciated and i thank you for sharing with me. It's strange how we have been so similar . 
Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Jules. Sorry you have had such a bad day. Hopefully you get a good call tomorrow about fertilisation and that will give you a boost. Xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Jules; hope you get a good report tomorrow morning & you get better very soon x x Put your feet up, relax & take care of yourself x


----------



## lanny23

Jules i just had to post when i read you experience because it was so similar to mine i just really wish id told the HC about my symptoms at least I'll know for this time round. Im sure everything will be fine out of my 11 eggs 6 fertilized and all got to blasto stage so Im sure fertilization will be good with you too. I'll check on here tomorrow to see your good news once you've got your call. Try and sleep tonight easier said than done i know! Take care xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- Good luck for fert report tomorrow and get some rest and lots of fluids and milk down you to help with ohss. xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Jules, keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:

:hugs: :dust: :hugs:
xx


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - good luck hope you get a good call this morning! :)


----------



## Jules78

Morning everyone, thanks for your messages &#55357;&#56842;
Just had the call about 20 mins ago...... Out of the 11 eggs we have 6 that are fertilised. Really so happy about that..... They are going to take them to a 5day blastocyst which is great news but they said they may call on Thursday 1 st thing if they think they will need to do it that day, but fingers crossed for 5day. But for now we are booked in on Saturday @ 10.30. 

I'm just wondering, and I don't know if I'm too late, but when do we tell them that we would like 2 going back in ? I haven't had much of a chance to tell them yet, it was all very rushed.. Is sat too late ? And how do we convince them to do it !? 


Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi jules yay that's great news 6 fertilised!! I personally spoke to them about puttin two back from the first call cos I was only looking at 3 day transfer so I asked them
to go and speak to the doc I had agreed with originally that if I got two embryos both would be out back. So this gave them the time to speak to him. Turns out we got to Blasto too but still on my file that I could have 2 put back. I would start the discussion sooner rather than later but then on Sat the embryologist will come and see you before transfer to go through things I just wanted it agreed up front so the transfer would be no hassle or arguments. At the end of the day they will try and convince you only to have one but they are your embryos. Great news now just get your OhSS sorted and you will be fine. 

How are you feeling today any better?


----------



## Jules78

Thanks MrsE.... Looks like we will wait til sat then and discuss it before hand. 
I feel slightly better but still sore. Had a slightly better nights sleep but had the water bottle with me so that helped ! I'm drinking lots of milk and water so hopefully that will help. 
Isn't it crazy to think that your little embies are in the lab .... it's a strange feeling ! 
How are you feeling MrsE ? 

Sharkey hope your ok too. 

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Sharkey

Jules; congratulations on having 6 eggs fertilise ) Brilliant news!!! I would discuss putting 2 embies on the day of ET. We were going to put 2 back but on the day the 2nd embie wasn't growing very well, they advised us not to put It back In but weren't stopping us either...... I'm sure they will allow you, rest up now unil ET x

MrsE; hope your okay? x

AFM; I'm a total emotional wreck, cried my eyes out last night & first thing this morning..... Totally convinced that this cycle hasn't worked for us, I know I should stay positive until OTD but I am finding It very difficult x x 2nd May couldn't come any sooner x


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - I'm feeling ok actually. Although today I feel terribly sick so eaten something an felt worse but hey ho I'll get there I'm sure and I'm certainly not going to be complaining about it. I just want 10 may to come quickly so I know how many! OH is convinced its twins by the amount of food I'm eating lol!

Sharkey - now where did you put your PMA pants???? I know the 2ww is hard but you only have a week left. Try an organise things so the weekend goes quickly is my advice! You cannot possibly know either way due to all the drugs, progesterone, etc so please get back PMA you owe it to your embie to fight and give it something to fight for remember. Keep going cos you're doing great!


----------



## lanny23

Wow Jules that's Brilliant can't believe 6 like me ha ha! You've done really well, are you feeling any better today? I swore by microwaveable heat cushions just to ease the pain slightly at night. Are they going to freeze some of your embies on day 3 bust so you've got them as an option later on? I only had one embie put back in coz me and oh agreed dirt cycle we'll just go with one, reason being we were initially told we could have 3 cycles but we've since been told were only entitled to 2 cycles so we want to change our one and have 2 put back next cycle as it'll be our last. When we went to our fu appointment we mentioned this and the nurse said Dr wouldn't let us but were determined, although were only young i think as this is our last chance were entitled to have 2 transferred after all they are our embies. I would just stay adamant and explain you were under the impression that you had the entitlement to have 2 transferred, they mainly like you to have 1 due to multiple birth statistics. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Fab news Jules!! i know women of 26 with unexplained fertility that have had 2 transferred so push for 2. I really believe it up's chances of pregnancy 10 fold xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Jules. 
Great result!!! I told the embryologist when I went in for transfer I wanted 2 put back in. They like you to have looked at www.oneatatime.co.uk which basically tells you not to. I looked at it. Told them I had and still wanted 2 so signed a waiver to say I understood the risk of twin pregnancy. Relax now and bring on Saturday :)


----------



## laura25

Hello girlies, sorry ive not been on for a while just wanted to pop by to see how everyone is doing!!!
hope your all good!!! 
wishing all the girlies lots of luck who are currently having cycles, and big hugs to u girlies who need it and sending lots of PMA to you all!!! miracles do happen girlies, believe me and they will sooner or later its just a matter of time i just know it!!! :D xxx

AFM- I gave birth to our beautiful little miracle Jessica on 31-3-12 at 3.34pm she weighed 8lb 4oz and is the most amazing lil person ive ever seen hehe!! 
had a ok labour, 4hrs and 38mins, but ended up having forceps due to Jessica deciding she would pop out for a mo then go back in haha!!! lil monkey, didnt get to see her for long after i gave birth as i had to get rushed for a op for reconstructive surgery due to a 4th degree tear!!! sorry tmi!!! ouchy is not the word hehe!!! would honestly do it all over again tho!!! me and baby are doing great, im on quite a few tablets due to my tear and being very anemic due to blood loss but to be honest im starting to feel abit more back to normal now! Jessica now weighs 9lb 8oz hehe lil chunky monkey!! so just thought id share my amazing journey of childbirth hehe and as i know il never experience it again i would not change a thing!!!! :D xxx

take care girlies!!! il pop in every now and again to see all them BFPS!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Laura - congratulations that wa a very quick labour for your first so very well done. Don't even want to know about the 4th tear I'm crossing my legs thinking about it. Already feeling nauseous and the thought makes me feel unwell so look after yourself. Salt water baths are supposed to help heal when you have anything wrong down there stitches, etc. 

What are we letting ourselves in for?!?! We must be crazy! :) xx


----------



## laura25

hehe i know ive heard salt water baths are good but was told it might hurt abit to much with my injury lol!!!


----------



## cvaeh

Congratulations. She is gorgeous and gives me hope for me and dh for the future x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- keep sending love to your precious embbie. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations Laura. She is absolutely gorgeous. Xxxxx love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## bugs

Congrats Laura, it's nice too see a happy ending to a not so nice journey xxx

Well I just thought I'd pop in after my follow up, nothing exciting really she said they will look at upping my dose of stimms and if I felt the long protocol was better then I could do that but she didn't think their was much difference. They'll look at stimming me for longer to let the immature eggs catch up. 

We're going to use clexane again as they use it for multiple fails and miscarriages and she said it can only help. 

So back on the waiting train hopefully starting in June/july depending on when AF shows her face xxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw Laura she is such a cutie x congratulations x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Congratulations laura, mrse and sharkey. I wish u all the best.

Hope the rest of you all ok too, sorry not been on here much to comment. Iv just had about 20 odd pages to read through, so much has been happening.

Afm i had my fu today, walked away none the wiser really. Mr gazvani is stumpted as to what to do. He has requested i see the embryologist and maybe they may be able to give me an answer or some understanding regarding my egg quality. I asked him about egg hatching and he said that is something they do when you have an embryo but i dont even get to that stage so thats out of the question. I also asked about IVM and with it still being in early research stages he wouldnt recommend it but could be something for me if i decided to go with it. He asked me to look into ovarian drilling as that maybe an option for me depending on what the embryologist says but at the moment basically there is not much they can do.


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone.... 

Just thought I'd give you a quick update. I'm typing this from my hospital bed. I could not take the pain anymore and I rang HC... They told me to come in for a scan which I did. Scan didn't show anything nasty, there was no fluid hanging around or anything. But I can't walk, talk, sleep , eat.... I am in so much pain. 
Anyhow they admitted me overnight to keep an eye on me. But the worst thing is they have cancelled the transfer on Saturday. Now I know that my health is so important but I feel absolutely devastated that we have come so far and just days away from transfer but now we have to wait 3 months for the transfer. 
I've just been crying none stop part due to pain but mostly because Saturday can't happen. 
Oh and to top it all off my sister in law and brother are in the maternity ward and have just had a baby boy . Oh dear. 

Sorry to go on just needed to tell you all xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Babydust: how frustrating you've waiting for this appointment to be none the wiser - when will you get chance to speak with the embryologist?

Jules: I hope you have a speedy recovery - I would really upset too but your health is more important and there is no point having a transfer when your body isnt at its peak to accept the lil embie. How long will you have to wait now?

AFM finally got my consultation appointment - its on the 24th May. How soon can you start the treatment thereafter (provided bloods ar a-ok)? because if I have the appointment on the 24th I will be due on around the 25th/26th? just wondering whether they would give us the go ahead or whether we would have to wait a whole month more?


----------



## MrsE75

Oh Jules that's poo!!! Your health is indeed the most important and you wouldn't want to risk putting embies back if you were battling with the pain you need to be relaxed and focussed on you and your embies so I know it won't feel like it but perhaps it's for the best given your pain. That's double poo about your SIL just rubs salt into the situation. Oh honey I'm so sorry the timing stinks but hold on to the fact that you have great embies waiting for you when your fit and healthy! Your time will come in the meantime look after yourself do what the docs say and get back home. Take extra care xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Melbram - great news about the appt. when I went we got the bloods and was told call us day 1 of next cycle which was 2 days later so don't think it would be an issue assuming your AF doesn't appear early. Honestly we hope it doesn't come, then we want it to appear so we can get started - hilarious!! 

Good luck got everything crossed xx


----------



## Melbram

Great thanks MrsE..yes lets hope it doesnt come early if it does that will be the first time in 2 years so sods law it does ey!


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Im sorry the FU didnt help much but maybe seeing the embyologist can help matters? how soon can u get a appt? x

Jules- Sorry not what you had hoped but u have embies an time will fly by for you. Health has to come first an u wanna be fit for pregnancy x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Im struggling with work as getting busy an talking all day non stop is causing me a lot of pain with my neuralgia so will have to see how it goes and i may need to change jobs soon. Worn out from all the tablets im on so off to bed x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Jules sorry to hear about u being in hosiptal. Like the girls have said u need to be at your best so the embies can stick, so dont let it get u down too much.

Not sure when i can see the embryologist, mr gazvani said he will send an appointment out and he will make sure we get to see the head of embryology. Really dont think it will give us answers but i guess there is no harm in speaking to him.


----------



## Lindylou

bugs said:


> Congrats Laura, it's nice too see a happy ending to a not so nice journey xxx
> 
> Well I just thought I'd pop in after my follow up, nothing exciting really she said they will look at upping my dose of stimms and if I felt the long protocol was better then I could do that but she didn't think their was much difference. They'll look at stimming me for longer to let the immature eggs catch up.
> 
> We're going to use clexane again as they use it for multiple fails and miscarriages and she said it can only help.
> 
> So back on the waiting train hopefully starting in June/july depending on when AF shows her face xxx

Hey bugs- we may be going again around the same time!! I will know more after FU on Monday. Why do they say there isn't much difference between long and short and still do both?? What is clexane? Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust- that is so crappy- you need answers! Have they done any immune testing or is that not related? 

Jules- I can imagine how you are feeling. When they said I might not transfer I was so upset. It's best to wait though and recover so those little embbies stand the best chance. I know you know that deep down but it doesn't stop you getting upset as you built yourself up for Saturday since the first injection. Sending you hugs. Xxxx


----------



## bugs

Yeah she reckoned there shouldn't be any difference but said if I prefer'd to do long I could. I felt like saying I don't prefer to inject myself for longer but my last protocol was shit so so I want to try something !!! 

I'm just waiting on AF so I can plan when the next one will be. Clexane is another injection you start the day before transfer it's something they use with miscarriages or recurrant fails not exactly sure what it is but it hurts and it makes you bruise terrible xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Lindy - i did ask about the immune tests but he said there was no point doing them. When i asked about another round of icsi he wasnt very keen cuz there is nothing they can do to change the way they do the cycle. On paper everything is going to plan but then it all falls appart at fertilisation. They cant understand why. Maybe the embryologist might be able to shine some light on why that we have no fertilisations, if not according to mr gazvani there isnt much they can do. :cry: i am absolutely gutted but holding out hope that the embryologist might be able to do something. If not its the end of the road for me


----------



## Sharkey

Hello everyone 

Jules; Hope you really get better soon, I'm sorry you didnt do ET!!! In a few months time you will be bouncing fit ready to have the embies on board ) x x x

Melbram; great news about your results coming through!!! Will be crossing everything so that you get to start on this roller coaster very soon x x

MrsE; Any symptoms for you yet? x x

AFM; Sorry I haven't been on here much In the last few days, I just needed time to think & stay away from all the googling as I was going bonkers hehehe x Anyway just thought I'd give you an update, been dizzy for the past three days non stop, shooting pains up my hooha lol Low backache, AF cramps, boobies deffinately are bigger as my bras wont fit & emotional also..... I caved In on paos'ing yesterday, I know so very naughty of me ) Got the faintest line on a frer yesterday evening & I went to test another two late evening & also had a line there which my OH can clearly see..... POAS again this morning at 5:30 an sure enough the line Is deffinately still there ))) It's not from the trigger shot coz I tested them out on Mon, Tue, Wed all negative!!! xx Wil do the CB one on Sunday morning to make sure x Anyone know how to upload pictures on I-Pad?


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - oh yes I'm having all sorts!! Craving salty or strong tastes and eating like ive never seen food, boobs are getting bigger but don't hurt yet. Lots of pains, twinges, on both sides. I'm making lots of trips to loo and nausea on and off some days nothing and others im really bad. I thought I was going to have to stop to be sick on the side of the motorway earlier this week - luckily I managed to keep a check on myself. Not complaining though cos means the pregnancy is progressing as it should be so it's all good.

Sharkey what is your otd thought it was 2nd May or around then? Don't bother calling HC early with results cos they tell you to test on the date they gave you and call them. I did it when I thought I was 1 day early but turns out I was 2 days before otd and still made me test with clearblue. All sounding very positive though so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; sounds good with all the symptoms your getting ) OTD Is the 2nd of May, won't call them until I've done the CB one that morning.....x To be honest I wasn't expecting to see anything today let alone yesterday..... I definitely know It's not the trigger cos I tested them out x I'm gonna keep on testing to see If the line gets darker x x


----------



## Lindylou

Oooooo sharkey sounds good. Keep positive and fx for 2nd may. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

BabydustxXx said:


> Lindy - i did ask about the immune tests but he said there was no point doing them. When i asked about another round of icsi he wasnt very keen cuz there is nothing they can do to change the way they do the cycle. On paper everything is going to plan but then it all falls appart at fertilisation. They cant understand why. Maybe the embryologist might be able to shine some light on why that we have no fertilisations, if not according to mr gazvani there isnt much they can do. :cry: i am absolutely gutted but holding out hope that the embryologist might be able to do something. If not its the end of the road for me

I'm reading a book about immunity relating to failed ivf/ pregnancy. It's by Alan beer , if I see anything will let you know... Not that I'm second guessing the hospital. They are the experts.


----------



## Lisa40

oooohhh Sharkey... that sounds all very promising, I really hope this is it for you, I'll be stalking everyday :hugs:

MrsE - how far are you now? you need to get yourself a ticker so we can keep track :yipee: I had some symptoms early on but they all went by about 8 weeks, I was so paranoid but apparently it is very normal for them to come & go randomly.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, lots of :hugs: & :dust: to you all :flower:

xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Ok how do I get a ticker??


----------



## Lisa40

If you click on either of mine it'll take you to the website that they are made in. Once you have put your dates in & everything it'll give you a code & you just need to copy & paste that into your signature. You can add a signature by going into user CP & then edit signature. If you have any trouble post back here & I'll try & be more specific :hugs:

xx


----------



## Sharkey

Lindy; let's hope the line gets darker x

Lisa; will be testing again tomorrow & every day until the 2nd May x 

MrsE; Go to lilypie or click on Lisa's ticker, should take you to the website so that you can do your own) x


----------



## MrsE75

Ok ladies I think I've done it - lets see if it works ...........

Lisa - based on my last period I'm 7 weeks but I think I'm more 5 weeks cos my GP said that from your OTD you can assume you are 4 weeks pregnant at that point. Just wish 10th May would hurry up already - seems to be taking FOREVER!!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay MrsE you have a ticker :happydance:

OOOhhh I'm so excited to see how many you have on board :yipee: roll on 10th May

xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone, I've not posted for a while but I have been keeping a close eye on everyone's progress. Big news for me is that my little miracle arrived on Monday morning 2 weeks early, a beautiful precious boy. Had a long labour ending in forceps but it was all worth it :cloud9: What was extra special was that Dr Russell from HC was on shift and was in theatre to help deliver baby, he said he was quite emotional too, having done my early scans. I so hope with all my heart that you all get your miracles. I now haven't slept for nearly a week as constantly checking on him but I wouldn't change it.

MrsE75 - loving the ticker! Yes the wait for the scan feels like the 2ww x 100! Once you reach 12 weeks it does seem to go quicker. You are having good early symptoms so maybe it's 2?? I didn't get much till about 7/8 weeks. Fingers crossed for a h&h 9 months xx 

Sharkey sounds promising for you, especially as you tested out trigger, good luck x 

Congrats Laura on the arrival of Jessica, she's gorgeous x 

Hope everyone else is ok and that you get the answers you need over the coming months and then you bfp's, I so hope it happens for you all xx


----------



## MrsE75

Susie - huge congratulations on the arrival of you gorgeous boy - do we have a name yet? How strange that Dr Russell should be on duty. He was the doc that helped me so I will always be grateful to him. Hoping he may be there for my early scan so I can thank him personally. I've already sent a card to the staff before we knew our result as to even get blastos was a miracle that they helped me with. 

You need to try and sleep though to keep yourself strong and healthy. Good luck and congratulations again :)

Afm - my OH said he's got money on me having twins for the same reason - such early symptoms but we'll see what happens. 

Sharkey - have you tested again today?

Jules - how are you feeling now?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi everyone just popped in 2 see hoe everyone's doing?
Huge congrats Susie,hope ur both doing well x
Sharkey,sounds very promising for u! Brilliant! X
Laura,loving the pic of little Jessica,congrats again x
Babydust,sorry u didn't get the answers u were after. Fx the embryologist will be able 2 help x
Africa,how are u hun? x 
Melbram,things are moving for u now,great! x 
MrsE,still on cloud 9? Twins would be fantastic! X
Lindy,how are things with u? X
Bugs,when are u having your next round? Do you think it would be worth me mentioning that extra injection that u are going 2 have with my consultant? Will give anything a go! X 
Hi to the rest of the gang xx 
All is well with me just waiting 2 have the NK test and getting myself ready for yet another round x x


----------



## Sharkey

Susiesue; maahoosive congratulations on the birth of your baby boy ) I'm sure your thrilled x x x 

MrsE; the line Is getting darker x My OH was jumping off the bed when he saw how dark the line was getting ) I'm gonna do a CB digital In the morning now & then only POAS on OTD x x

Del; good luck with the testing & with the next cycle x x


----------



## bugs

Del xx said:


> Hi everyone just popped in 2 see hoe everyone's doing?
> Huge congrats Susie,hope ur both doing well x
> Sharkey,sounds very promising for u! Brilliant! X
> Laura,loving the pic of little Jessica,congrats again x
> Babydust,sorry u didn't get the answers u were after. Fx the embryologist will be able 2 help x
> Africa,how are u hun? x
> Melbram,things are moving for u now,great! x
> MrsE,still on cloud 9? Twins would be fantastic! X
> Lindy,how are things with u? X
> Bugs,when are u having your next round? Do you think it would be worth me mentioning that extra injection that u are going 2 have with my consultant? Will give anything a go! X
> Hi to the rest of the gang xx
> All is well with me just waiting 2 have the NK test and getting myself ready for yet another round x x

Are you having your next cycle at the women's? Yeah I would definately mention it if it's not working as it is they need to change things. 

Well AF arrived today so I'm hoping to start down regs on my next period so hopefully collection & transfer will be around the end of July xx 

Congratulations SusieSue fantastic news xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Thanks Sharkey and bugs x 
Yes having it at womens as we have our frozen sperm stored there. will mention it at next consultation. I will be doing the short protocol again for this round.Having assisted hatching this time too as our problem seems to be implantation. Good luck with your next round Xx


----------



## Melbram

Huge Congrats Susiesue! 

Sharkey - eek! it all looks very promising - congrats!!!!


----------



## Sharkey

Melbram; I can't wait to POAS tomorrow now, I'm tempted to do one In a minute but my partner thinks It's hilarious  x Hope that everything Is okay with you? x


----------



## babies7777

Huge congrats susie, soooooooo happy for u!! what did u name him?

Laura huge congrats too, Jessica is beautiful.

Tons of luck for everyone else. :flower:


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies, hope everyone Is okay :kiss:

Well we POAS this morning on a posh one :haha: (Clear Blue Digi) & It's a big fat :bfp: from us :yipee: Even though we've had faint positives since Thursday It's been really an emotional morning to see the actual "Pregnant 1-2".... Never thought In a million years I would get to be a Mother, I will carry on praying that everything goes okay x I'm currently In bed :coffee: been waited on hand & foot by OH, long may It continue :happydance:

Sending you all some :dust: & goes to show that there Is hope for women with an AMH of 0.00 & No Tubes x x x x x


----------



## Del xx

Wonderful news Sharkey,congratulations Xxx
Babies,hope ur doing well,loving the scan pic Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - huge congratulations fantastic news. Now all you need to do is join the wait til the first scan - I warn you its worse than the 2ww and longer!! Ha, ha! Well we certainly have proved that we with zero AMH you can still get pregnant!! That's two of us in a short space of time. I'm absolutely thrilled for you. Have a happy and health 9 months. I've not joined any other threads yet cos I love all the girls on this one but suppose I should do really whilst keeping an eye on this one. 

I hope that anyone reading this thread now or in the future takes hope from both our results because things certainly looked bleak a few months ago. Just shows that it can happen and I wish every single person who wants a family oodles of baby dust and luck :)

Xxx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE75 said:


> Sharkey - huge congratulations fantastic news. Now all you need to do is join the wait til the first scan - I warn you its worse than the 2ww and longer!! Ha, ha! Well we certainly have proved that we with zero AMH you can still get pregnant!! That's two of us in a short space of time. I'm absolutely thrilled for you. Have a happy and health 9 months. I've not joined any other threads yet cos I love all the girls on this one but suppose I should do really whilst keeping an eye on this one.
> 
> I hope that anyone reading this thread now or in the future takes hope from both our results because things certainly looked bleak a few months ago. Just shows that it can happen and I wish every single person who wants a family oodles of baby dust and luck :)
> 
> Xxx

Thank you MrsE :kiss: I think It's going to take a while for It to sink In to be honest, I've waited a very long time for this day to come & It feels so surreal at the moment x It was only Wednesday I was so convinced It hadn't worked & I was crying my eyes out but now I know It was just my hormones :haha: I will be moving over to 1st Trimester once I call Hewitt on Wednesday after doing a posh one again :haha: Will have to meet up on there! 
I'm on :cloud9: Happy & Healthy 9mths to you to :hugs:

How long did It take from advising Hewitt you were pregnant to get the scan? x


----------



## MrsE75

They asked for my number and someone called me back later on that day but its booked for nearly 3 weeks after OTD. The wait is a killer I've still got 11 days to go!

To be honest it's now over a week since I tested and it's still not sunk in and don't think it will seem real until I have my scan - well that's what I'm hoping! Xx


----------



## Sharkey

The wait will be worth It though & we wont be far apart going through this either  I'm really really happy I can't even explain It  I was going to do a ticker but I haven't got a clue what to put down for LMP because of my cycles being messed with.... Going off ER date I would be due around 7th Jan x 

Anyone know what date you put In for the tickers? x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Congrats sharkey. That is great news. Its great to finally have some bfp on this thread. Whoop whoop


----------



## Sharkey

Del xx said:


> Wonderful news Sharkey,congratulations Xxx
> Babies,hope ur doing well,loving the scan pic Xx

Thank you Del :kiss:



BabydustxXx said:


> Congrats sharkey. That is great news. Its great to finally have some bfp on this thread. Whoop whoop

Thank you Babydust :kiss:

Sending you all :dust: x


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey my DR who has done 2 successful rounds of IVF said that you assume that you are 4 weeks on your OTD if that helps but for the ticker I've just entered 1st day of last period for now and once I have my scan then I can tweak x


----------



## Melbram

:yipee: congratualtions Sharkey! 

Im well thank you just waiting for consultation on the 24th May. First day of cycle will be any day after the 24th so hopefully we can get cracking! probably July EC/ET all being well :happydance:


----------



## MrsE75

Melbram - I've got everything crossed for you!! 

Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Melbram said:


> :yipee: congratualtions Sharkey!
> 
> Im well thank you just waiting for consultation on the 24th May. First day of cycle will be any day after the 24th so hopefully we can get cracking! probably July EC/ET all being well :happydance:

Thank you Melbram :kiss:


----------



## susiesue

Congratulations Sharkey that's fab news :happydance: 
MrsE75 is right you are classed as 4 weeks on OTD. your later scans might change your date depending on size of baby. I was put a week ahead by 20 weeks and then he was early too!! 
The wait for the first scan is hard, I went to first tri board but found it v stressful and didnt bother with it, there were loads of posts about loss/bleeding etc, or people who hadnt been through ivf who were decorating nurserys at 6 weeks! 2nd and 3rd tri are better. You might be better doing a pregnancy journal that people in similar position can follow, and we can stalk, ha ha!! Good luck anyway, can't wait for your scan xx


----------



## Sharkey

susiesue said:


> Congratulations Sharkey that's fab news :happydance:
> MrsE75 is right you are classed as 4 weeks on OTD. your later scans might change your date depending on size of baby. I was put a week ahead by 20 weeks and then he was early too!!
> The wait for the first scan is hard, I went to first tri board but found it v stressful and didnt bother with it, there were loads of posts about loss/bleeding etc, or people who hadnt been through ivf who were decorating nurserys at 6 weeks! 2nd and 3rd tri are better. You might be better doing a pregnancy journal that people in similar position can follow, and we can stalk, ha ha!! Good luck anyway, can't wait for your scan xx

Susie; thank you :kiss: thanks for the heads up on the 1st tri board, might give that one a miss then..... Last thing I need to do Is stress myself on there, I'll just ask questions on there If need be :thumbup: What's a pregnancy journal? Sorry for being a bit dumb :haha:

How's the baby boy? What did you call him? x x x :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: sharkey :yipee: :happydance: 

So so pleased for you :dance:

I agree about the first tri boards, not a great place if you're a worrier, same for the whole of the Internet really :haha: the only advice I have is to try and keep yourself busy while getting a lot of relaxing in... It's not an easy combination to manage lol.

Hope you have a very h&h 9 months :thumbup: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa40 said:


> :yipee: sharkey :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> So so pleased for you :dance:
> 
> I agree about the first tri boards, not a great place if you're a worrier, same for the whole of the Internet really :haha: the only advice I have is to try and keep yourself busy while getting a lot of relaxing in... It's not an easy combination to manage lol.
> 
> Hope you have a very h&h 9 months :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thank you Lisa :kiss:

Honestly can't believe we got a BFP :hugs:

Will be staying clear of the 1st tri however If there Is anything I need to know I'll pop on here or the pregnancy section x

Hope everything Is okay with you & the baby x x


----------



## Lisa40

Everything is good with us, had a midwife appt on Thursday & heard the heartbeat again :yipee: although my stomach then made a farting type noise :blush: and I had severe giggles after that & she couldn't listen again :blush:

have my 20 week scan in 3 weeks so hopefully will be able to find out if we're growing a pink or a blue baby :yipee:

xx


----------



## Sharkey

Farting In the stomach :haha: You crack me up :rofl:

Exciting finding out what your having :happydance: Have you got a preference?? We've decided not to find out until the birth & I am a bit old fashioned & like I said to him I have no preference along as the baby Is healthy...... x x 

To reassure me a bit I'm gonna go to GP's 2moz and get my HCG level tested to make sure It's doubling as It should be as I'm getting a bit worried that we might have an Ectopic again, I know It's a slim chance but I want to make sure x


----------



## Lisa40

We have no preference either, but I'm just very impatient haha.
That sounds like a good idea to go to the docs, I had private early scans and people said I was mad and should just relax but I don't think anyone understands that you just can't relax when it's been such a long journey. Just do whatever you feel you want / need to do for reassurance & tell anyone who says you're worrying too much to sod off!!!

Hopefully people won't be like that with you but I was laughed at for my early scans and Doppler but if it chills me out then that's better for me and baby I think.

Anyway if you any any questions ask away, lots of pregnancies are very different but if I can help with anything, let me know :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Morning all

Jules - how is the OHSS? Hoping you are drinking lots and you can get started with your FET soon. Any ideas when roughly that may be, did they give you and indication?

Bugs, Melbram, AQ - how are you all?

Hi to everyone else I've misses - sorry I'm findin it hard to consentrate at the moment not sure if hormones or what so sorry if I missed anyone out xx

AFM - I'm all over the place with hormones - I'm not a crier at all in fact probably none of my friends has ever seen me cry but I'm a blubbering wreck - crying at BGT, desperate housewives - seriously I need committing or something. OH thinks its hillarious!! Otherwise I'm still not sleeping through the night and can't sleep during the day so hence knackered but I guess it's a way of me getting used to little sleep! Fingers crossed x

Have a great sunny Monday everyone xxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi MrsE .....

I'm still here...... Got out of hospital on Friday afternoon, have been so upset the whole time. Especially on Saturday when it should have been transfer time. I'm feeling slighter better today and slightly less pain so I'm hoping it's clearing and moving on ! I spent all weekend sleeping and taking painkillers ! 
Anyway, hopefully im over the worst of it. They have told us 3 months, so going to have a holiday to try get refreshed for it. It's consumed so much of my life for so long, that I don't know what else to think about, so 3 months is a long time even when people tell you it isn't. 

Anyway, I'm so happy for MrsE and Sharkey ! I bet you just cant wait til scan date! 

Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations sharkey!!!!

Had my FU today. He was really positive. Said everything had gone fantastic and puts miscarriage down to bad luck. So doing long protocol again probably starting June so hurry up AF number 2!!!!


----------



## MrsE75

Lindy - great news and glad it went so well. Bring on your AF!! Whooooo!

Now you have the time to make sure you're taking all your vits and make sure that you are healthy an ready for a magic cycle!! :)


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa40 said:


> We have no preference either, but I'm just very impatient haha.
> That sounds like a good idea to go to the docs, I had private early scans and people said I was mad and should just relax but I don't think anyone understands that you just can't relax when it's been such a long journey. Just do whatever you feel you want / need to do for reassurance & tell anyone who says you're worrying too much to sod off!!!
> 
> Hopefully people won't be like that with you but I was laughed at for my early scans and Doppler but if it chills me out then that's better for me and baby I think.
> 
> Anyway if you any any questions ask away, lots of pregnancies are very different but if I can help with anything, let me know :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Lisa; How much were the private scans If you dont mind me asking?? :flower: Would'nt mind having a few private ones myself....... Im totally like you, a worrier which does'nt help In pregnancy :kiss:



MrsE75 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Jules - how is the OHSS? Hoping you are drinking lots and you can get started with your FET soon. Any ideas when roughly that may be, did they give you and indication?
> 
> Bugs, Melbram, AQ - how are you all?
> 
> Hi to everyone else I've misses - sorry I'm findin it hard to consentrate at the moment not sure if hormones or what so sorry if I missed anyone out xx
> 
> AFM - I'm all over the place with hormones - I'm not a crier at all in fact probably none of my friends has ever seen me cry but I'm a blubbering wreck - crying at BGT, desperate housewives - seriously I need committing or something. OH thinks its hillarious!! Otherwise I'm still not sleeping through the night and can't sleep during the day so hence knackered but I guess it's a way of me getting used to little sleep! Fingers crossed x
> 
> Have a great sunny Monday everyone xxx

MrsE; Hope your okay?? I think It's your hormones that are making you emotional & not getting much sleep, If It's any consolation I am the same as you but to top It all off I am also moody :kiss:



Jules78 said:


> Hi MrsE .....
> 
> I'm still here...... Got out of hospital on Friday afternoon, have been so upset the whole time. Especially on Saturday when it should have been transfer time. I'm feeling slighter better today and slightly less pain so I'm hoping it's clearing and moving on ! I spent all weekend sleeping and taking painkillers !
> Anyway, hopefully im over the worst of it. They have told us 3 months, so going to have a holiday to try get refreshed for it. It's consumed so much of my life for so long, that I don't know what else to think about, so 3 months is a long time even when people tell you it isn't.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so happy for MrsE and Sharkey ! I bet you just cant wait til scan date!
> 
> Hope all is ok xxx

Jules; Thank You :flower: You / Lindy / AQ / Melbram / Del / Bugs will be the next to have a :bfp: (sorry If I have missed someone) You just relax now for the next 3 months & get yourself tip top to receive them lovely embies of yours back on board.... Hope you will be feeling better very soon :kiss:



Lindylou said:


> Congratulations sharkey!!!!
> 
> Had my FU today. He was really positive. Said everything had gone fantastic and puts miscarriage down to bad luck. So doing long protocol again probably starting June so hurry up AF number 2!!!!

Lindy; Thank you :flower: I am really pleased that your FU went really well for you yesterday, roll on the next cycle!! I can already smell that :bfp: :rofl:

AFM; Im like MrsE - emotional ball of wreck, I have'nt slept properley for the last week & I am moody at top of the hat (think It's quite funny really)..... OH Is being driven nuts by me :haha: Called the Hewitt to book myself In for my scan & It's the 23rd May :happydance: I seriously cant wait, the next 3 weeks are gonna be the longest ever but hey we've waited a very long time so I am sure we can manage :hugs:


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - exciting stuff so you are pretty much 2 weeks behind me. I've got 9 days to wait for my scan. I've been told no point having a scan before 6-7 weeks cos you will not hear heartbeats before then just see empty sacs which would just stress me out personally. I think that's why HC wait these 3 weeks until you are at least 6 weeks. I gotta fisrt antenatal appt for 21 May too. I may have a private scan if the midwife says I don't need a 12 weeks scan cos I've had 6 week one which they can do apparently. So either way I would want a 12 week scan. 

How's everyone else??


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; them 9 days will soon fly by for you x Your right about having the scan at the right time (6-7wks) as guaranteed all women would worry themselves until the 12wk scan to hear the heartbeat..... I would think you would still get the 12wk scan, will you still be under Liverpool Women's? I went to my GP yesterday, was advised to book myself In with the midwife once I have the scan on the 23rd & go through everything etc x x Oooooh It's all exciting stuff  x x 

Hello everyone  x


----------



## Lisa40

Hey sharkey. The private scan was £75 at before the stork in litherland but they won't do it before 7 weeks so it sounds like you'll get one before then anyway. Even if you have an early scan you can still have a 12 week one as that's when they need to do the test for downs. We didn't care about the downs results, we are proceeding with the pregnancy whatever happens but it made sure we got another scan :blush:

a friend in work had a dating scan which put her at 8 weeks & she doesn't get another now until 20 weeks as she didn't want the downs tests.

Oooohhhh mrse 9 days, bet you can't wait & the 23rd isn't too far away either sharkey... Just 1 day at a time girls :thumbup: 

Me & oh were in the hewitt today getting his :spermy: results after 6 months of taking vita and drugs & apparently the motility has improved massively... We said no kidding & showed dr aziz our scan picture. He did a little dance haha :happydance:

xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope everyone is well? 
There's a real buzz on here with all the pregnancies! Fantastic,it gives me so much hope.
Lindy,fx for next round,looks like we will be doing it at the same time.

Afm, I'm after advice...after 3 failed attempt is there anything that anyone could suggest that I do differently to prepare for ivf? I am of healthy weight,I eat sensible food,I take folic supplement along with royal jelly. Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Del - sounds like you are doing everything you can the only other thing I was on was DHEA but that was because I had zero AMH and they thought it may help with quantity (which doesn't look like your issue) and quality. Was on it for about 12 weeks before collection. Don't know if this helped me or not - I go 4 eggs, all mature and 3 fertilised with ICSI so I didn't have as big a crop as you but we got 2 x blastos out if them which was a huge surprise. We paid to use the embryoscope too after EC so again dont know if this helped. I think you are doing everything you can and it's a numbers game gettin the right number and quality of eggs. 

Good luck and baby dust xx


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa: £75 Is not that bad :thumbup: I will deffinately have the 12wk one as the GP mentioned It on Monday & the midwife too x

That's brilliant news on the :spermy: Is'nt It :happydance: My OH Is still on the vitamins now, Ive told him not to bother stoping beacuse It's not doing him any harm!! :kiss:

Del: I've done exactly like you, taken the pregnacare preconception since november, stopped all alcohol since september, been doing acupuncture since November (which totally helped me to relax & de-stress during the treatment).... The one thing I never did was take the DHEA like MrsE, even though I have an AMH of 0.00 I still had 7 eggs, 2 un-mature, 5 were ICSI'd (3 were destroyed doing the ICSI process) 2 fertilised & we transferred a good 12cell embie on day 3 the remaining 5 cell did not survive :cry:..... We also did the embryoscope at a pop of £700 :wacko:, dont think we had the full benefit of It as we did'nt get to blast but I am not complaining as we got pregnant with that fast growing little embie of ours :haha: :kiss:

MrsE; how are you today?? Have you had any more symptoms ?......:kiss:

AFM; Exhausted Is an understatement at the moment, should of brought my duvet & pillow to work :haha: Been falling asleep since 8:30 this morning..... Im also now the proud owners of size "E" boobies lol Gone up a Size In a week hahaha.... I poas this morning on my last CB digi & got 2-3 on It :happydance: OH started to well up when he saw It which was so cute of him, cant believe this Is actually happening to us :hugs:


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - my goodness your boobs have grown that much I'm normally an F so hoping they won't grow much bigger or I'll need scaffolding!! Ha, ha! Not any more symptoms to be honest still not sleeping which is driving me crazy!!! Anyone any ideas of what I can try?

Otherwise on the count down to next week :) let's see what we've got. I confessed to my friend the other day and the pregnacare vits were on 3 for 2 but didn't buy them cos what if it all goes wrong - I'm being stupid I know but think it must be hormones. I just want to see an make sure it or they are there and then I can relax a bit (I hope!!)


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; scaffolding :rofl: Forgot to mention that they also look like spaghetti junction :haha: I was thinking of buying the pregnacare vits also, Im gona carry on taking the preconception ones Ive got until Ive finished them then take folic acid on It's own until 12 wks, most probably then I will buy some :hugs: Wont be long & It will be the 10th May & you will be having your 1st baby scan :happydance: Have'nt got a clue about what to take about the sleepless nights, Im In the same boat & no wonder Im so exhausted all day :kiss:


----------



## Lisa40

Hi girls, hope you are all well

The pregnacare vits are pretty much always on 3 for 2 lol, When we first started trying I used to buy 1 pregnacare conception & 2 pregnancy ones (was hopeful each month would be our month :blush:) after a few months I started buying 2 conception & 1 pregnancy & then after a while I gave up buying the pregnancy, mainly because I had a 9 month supply already lol :rofl:

If you're not wanting to get 3 at a time though, I'd recommend getting Spatone sachets as part of the 3 for 2 offer, so 1 pregnacare & 2 spatone or vice versa. They are iron sachets & although there is iron in the pregnacare a lot of women still have a deficiency even with the extra. It helps with the tiredness & as you put them in fresh orange first thing in the morning it helps to get one of your five a day too. :thumbup:

My iron levels at 9 weeks were 13.5 and the midwife was really pleased as many pregnant women do become anaemic. Anyway that's my tip of the day lol.

Congrats on the 2-3 weeks digital sharkey :yipee: & only 8 sleeps left MrsE :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Del xx

Thank you girls Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Wow a lot has gone on around here whilst i was in Benidorm!

Susie- HUGE congrats on the arrival of your baby boy! wonderful news x

Sharkey- wow another 1st time lucky! big congrats. Seems the hc is having a good spell with successful treatment. Hope it continues when i come to go again as almost everyone had failed cycles when i had mine so think it depends on staff, how the embies are kept etc etc tbh x

MrsE- Hope all going well for you so far? x

Del- Good luck with tests x

Lindy- Sorry iv not been able to respond to your msgs. I am in a dispute with vodafone over my last bill so i cancelled direct debit and they have suspended my account for now so can receive texts but cant text back sorry. Glad FU appt put your mind at rest. I told you it was just bad luck an nothing to worry about ;-) x

Hi to Lisa, Melbram, Laura, Jules, babydust and all the gang. x

AFM- Not heard anything from my GP as regards getting together to put a letter together for pct so when im off work on fri il call her an get it sorted. Iv been in Benidorm past few days and what a wonderful time we had! there was 8 of us girls and we had a ball. Partied every night and chilled by pool or beach during the day. I went the zoo and had my pic with a dolphin too which was amazing 
xxx


----------



## Missy01

Sharkey - Congratulations! I have followed your progress since your post about 12 cell embryos. I had a feeling that the 12 cell embryo was a good sign for you! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## MrsE75

How are we all doing ladies??

Sharkey - how you getting on with 3 week wait to scan?

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hi MrsE :hi:

I'm good thanks, went for a cervical scan as I've had part of it removed in the past & I just wanted to make sure it was ok. All was good and we also found out that ...... It's a pink one :happydance:

really can't believe there is actually a little girl in there, it is so surreal. Hope you are ok, only 6 sleeps till your scan :yipee: less than a week. So excited for you.

AQ- sounds like you had a fab time in Benidorm :hugs: make sure you pamper yourself lots and best of luck with the letter to the pct :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ; good luck with the letter & I hope you get more funding :kiss: Sounds like you had a brilliant time & a well deserved one :hugs:

Missy01; thank you ever so much for the Information that you gave me, It gave me the extra boost that I needed :kiss: happy & healthy 9 months to you too :hugs:

Lisa; congratulations on :pink: I'm sure your :yipee: bouncing at the moment :hugs:

MrsE; I've got 19 days until the scan & It torture :hugs: Won't be long & It will be Tuesday before you know It :kiss:

AFM; I'm trying to stay off the I-pad for a bit, not helping me at the moment.... The slightest twinge or stabbing pain I get then Im googling & getting myself down!! :dohh: I'm totally scared about having another ectopic even though the GP reassured me on Monday that It would be a very slim chance :hugs:


----------



## MrsE75

Sharkey - what you're feeling is natural - I'm thinking is everything ok with every pain and twinge and I've never had an ectopic. My friends said to me today that if it were ectopic you would have some sort of bleeding something about the tubes being more sensitive - not sure if she's making it up to make me feel better. But the more you worry and stress the more that doesn't help your babs snuggle in and settle so try and get through a couple of days without googling symptoms and take it from there. Time will fly by (she says!!).

I've had a bit of a mare tonight my dads been taken into hosp with peunomia and we've not told parents were preggo until after the scan next week so had to lie to my mum saying with all the IVF drugs I can't be around anyone sick cos my immune system is low - not entirely a lie but still I feel awful. Hes been kept in overnight on oxygen and hoping he responds to drugs. So tomorrow I'm going to do mums shopping and I'll sort out lunch and dinner for her in between her going to hosp cos I can't risk getting it cos viral variety. Feel like a bad daughter. :(


----------



## Becktoria

Hi ladies, here's my story in a nutshell. I already have a 5 year old daughter. July just gone I had a complete placenta abruption at 36 weeks of pregnancy, my little girl didn't make it and was born sleeping. I couldn't ttc until 3 months after this as had mmr jab but when we did in December we got r BFP straight away. I was overwhelmed and scared. I then went on to have a mmc at 10 weeks of pregnancy. After my sleeping daughter was born Ive been experiencing left sided pelvic pain, it wasn't as bad when I got pregnant again but after mmc came back with a vengeance. Had laparoscooy done on Friday still in so much Pain after this, I was told my left tube and womb stuck to wall due to scar tissue and both tubes blocked. Consultant said only way to conceive now would be ivf. I'm heartbroken. I don't qualify for nhs funding as I already have one child so would have to pay privately. This will probably be at the Liverpool women's. Had a look into egg sharing but in not 100% sure yet, I know this would bring the cost down. What am I looking at to pay if I pay privately for ivf. People keep coming back with different figures, I know my partner doesn't have a problem and up until my blocked tubes I didnt. Any advice would be appreciated. Feel completely lost at the minute it's been a horrific 9 months xx


----------



## africaqueen

Becktoria- I am so sorry for your sad loss. I have lost both tubes/babies due to ectopics so i know how heartbreaking these things are. Just so unfair. I have no kids but pray i do one day soon. Keep strong. I know so hard. Your angel will watch over you.
IVF at the womens is around £4500 per cycle, more if its ICSI you need. We have used our 2 nhs cycles an both failed so praying we get granted additional funding for one more cycle an that we will be 3rd time lucky. Its a emotional rollercoaster. Big hugs xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi Becktoria, sorry to hear why you've joined us. 
I am in the same boat I've got no tubes and also don't qualify for NHS as my OH already has kids. I paid private for my 1st 2 cycles at the women's depending on what drugs you need and whether you use ICSI or not it cost us between 4500 and 5000 grand. 

I wasn't happy with the women's so I have moved to care in Manchester, I did an egg share cycle which cost just under 2 grand but if you don't need ICSI it would cost less than a grand. We decided not to egg share again as my egg reserve is low so just not enough to be giving away unfortunately but as a last resort I would defo do it again. 

Good luck TTC# 2 xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

How are we all ladies - gone very quiet on this thread the last few days. 

Everyone ok?

Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello everyone!!!!

MrsE; how Is your father? Hope he's back at home & well x x Not long to go until the scan now, I suppose your watching the clock - hehehe x Have you had anymore symptoms? 

AFM; pregnancy symptoms going well so far, sore boobies & nipples, can't stand the shower even on them! Shooting pains In the thighs & abdomen & also some mild cramping.... Some nausea x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - afraid my dad is still in hosp hopefully out later this week fingers crossed. Nope lunchtime tomorrow is our scan so both afraid and excited! Symptoms are not bad actually - really tired more than previous weeks, eating lots, boob are a little sore but gone darker in middle. Getting the odd days of pains and twinges. All in all I'm doing good just hope we have a miracle in there when we go tomorrow - I keep saying to myself that I've not had any bleeding so no reason why we don't have a flump in there but hormones are making me irrational!!

You sound like you're doing well though how long til your scan?


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: becktoria so sorry for what you've been through :hugs:

MrsE will keep everything crossed for you and I'm sure all will be fine. It's natural to worry, I was the same, no bleeding but convinced something would be wrong, it's a bizzare human trait to always think bad things are going to happen, must be a self preservation thing or something but the odds of everything being good are far higher. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful scan, it's an amazing thing to see the little hearbeat (or possible heartbeats in your case :yipee:)

will be waiting for your update :thumbup: & hopefully your dad will be out of hosp soon too xxx :hugs:


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; thought I would quickly come on here (currently working) and to wish you the very best of luck for your scan today...... I am hoping you get to hear two lovely heartbeats and everything goes brilliantly for you.......:kiss: It's so exciting and I am getting excited over you.....:haha:

Lisa; hope everything Is okay with you and bubba :kiss:

Hope all the other girls keeping well :kiss:

AFM: My scan wont be until another 13 days but It will soon be here :happydance:


----------



## MrsE75

Bad news - looks like I've miscarried plus they are worried about eptopic cos they can't see the other embryo. Had bloods done and got to go back on saturday for more bloods then poss another scan. 

We're obviously devastated :(


----------



## bugs

I'm so sorry MrsE stay strong, you've come so far and I'm sure things will work out for you xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh no MrsE :sad2: I am so so sorry, I have no words that will help but I will be thinking of you :hugs: :sadangel:

xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; I truly don't know what to say other than I am here for you If you need to talk :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Melbram

Becktoria: really sorry to hear about your rubbish year ! I hope this year will bring you some joy

MrsE: sorry to hear your news fx there is still a little fighter in there! 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## susiesue

MrsE I am so very sorry to hear your news, I am thinking of you and your OH. big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Jules78

Hi MrsE...... I'm so sorry. I'm just praying for you that there is a little hidden one there for you that just didn't want to be seen today.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am so sorry MrsE. I know no words make a difference but in time things will seem more hopeful after you have given yourself time to grieve xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse I am so sorry to hear your news. Nothing can make you feel better. You need to grieve. Its so difficult after all you have been through and the joy you have felt. Sending you lots I love and hugs. 

Becktoria- so sorry to hear of your loss. We all understand how you are feeling and all encourage each other to try and get what we all desperately want.


----------



## Jules78

Lindy can I ask you a question ? We have got our appointment on the 12 th June .... I was just wondering what happens ? Do they tell you when transfer will be etc? I'm just not sure how you get to transfer stage again .... Will I have to do any more injections ? Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi jules , how are you doing? At my FU he basically went through everything. Starting with all the pre IVF tests then went through how I responded to the ivf and what needs changing. He said because I was borderline OHSS they would keep the dose the same but keep an eye on me. He then said before I could start injections again I had to have 3 bleeds ( miscarriage counts as first) So on day 1 of the third I ring through and start long protocol roller coaster again! 
When they said I may have to postpone transfer and have FET the nurse said I would have to wait 3 bleeds then do down regulating again. She said they then thicken your womb up ( sure she said progesterone but not sure) and transfer when lining is thick enough. Hope that helps. 
Hope you are all doing ok ?


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- Our FU is 12th June. What time is your appt? ours is 9.30 xxx


----------



## Jules78

Lindy - thats really helpful, perfect thank you . So I'm probably looking at end July then when it's all over as I've bad bleed no. 1 already! Just want it to start now, I've spent weeks getting better and feeling so down, but I'm ready now :) 

AQ - we are at 3pm !! So will miss you !! What a shame :(. How are you feeling about your appt? 

MrsE.... Hope your ok. Been thinking of you xxx 

Sharkey, how are you feeling ? 

Hi to everyone else :) xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all, sorry I've been offline but ended up with pains on Sunday so went to women's a&e and they kept me in overnight with nil by mouth. Yesterday morning a doc came to see me, they did another hcg test so now had 3 all static around the same level so suggests an eptopic. So they've gone with conservative management - back again in thurs for more bloods and another scan - if levels go up then will prob have to have op but they are hoping cos my levels are quite low that nature will take its course. 

Not really sure what to think - I just done want my tube removed if tere is a chance that it will happen naturally. So came home last night had a hot bath (not had one since transfer), a couple of glasses of amaretto on ice and going to have spicy food see if any other these things will help - any other suggestions on how I can help nature on this one?

May go to my Accupuncture lady see if anythin she can do to help 

Xx


----------



## Sharkey

MrsE; Im truly sorry that you have to go through this, I would'nt wish It on anyone..... One of the hardest things that Iv'e ever been through..... The only time they will remove the fallopian tube Is If It's ruptured and not before then or If It Is badly scarred but they would need your consent... I thought that they would of given or atleast talked to you about methotrexate by now and not to dive head In to do an op? Sounds extreme to me!! Have they actually located the ectopic yet?

Unfortunately I dont think there Is anything you can do personally other than to take each day as It comes..... Will be hoping that your HCG level will of come down by Thursday :hugs:

With myself the tube had ruptured and had to be removed at 13wks.... I did'nt have a clue what was going on other than I was being wheeled In for emergency laparotomy to save my life basically...... As they have caught yours quite early I doubt It will get to that stage as they are monitoring you very closely :hugs:

Hello to everyone :kiss:


----------



## MrsE75

His Sharkey they did talk to me about metha but not an option cos you can't conceive for 3-6 months afterwards so no way I'm doing that. 

Got Accupuncture booked for Friday there are points they can do to bein on contractions to assist with miscarriage so will give that a go. 

X


----------



## bugs

Hi MrsE it was the same with me but I was advised to have both tubes removed as one had the ectopic in although they couldn't confirm that until they operated and the other tube was badly damaged and had a hydro so going forward they advised an ectopic could happen again coz my tubes were fucked !!! 

If there is a chance that they can save your tubes go with it coz to not be able to conceive naturally at all is devastating. 

I know you say you don't want to go through the chemical way but if it saves your tube and tbh you might need more time to recover. My consultant wouldn'tvlet me have another round after having my tubes removed for 6 months xxx 

It's really shitty and I'm so sorry you have to go through it xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse I'm so sorry , it's awful what you are going through. Peronally I would go for the chemical because like bugs said at least if you keep your tube there is a chance of natural little miracle. Your emotions are everywhere at the moment and although what I went through is not as difficult as where you are now, I felt like I wanted to start if straight away but now I realise how much it took out of me and I needed the time to recover emotionally and physically. I was in no state to do it again. Hopefully nature takes its course for you and even the acupuncture gives nature a kick. Drink wine, have takeaways, lon soaks in the bath... bollocks to being good! Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## MrsE75

Hi girls the problem with the chemical is that it's hit and miss if it works and often not everything comes away so they would then have to remove my tube anyway. There is no talk of both tubes being removed but will know more after my more detailed scan on Thursday and after bloods done. 

Just a horrific nightmare that feels like it won't end at the moment. I'm sure one day it will get better but spending the next couple I weeks drinking, eating spicy food, pineapple - everything they say to stay away from pregnant to see if that helps! Also OH and I are going to have a childish day out at Alton towers see if the rides help convince my embryo to come out! Xx


----------



## bugs

MrsE please be careful though if it is ectopic you risk it rupturing and that can be really dangerous, once they diagnosed a possible ectopic they wouldn't let me leave the hospital and I had the Op the same day. I was also getting shocking pains I got really poorly really quickly so as much as you want to take your mind of things you need to take it easy and let your OH look after you xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies - had my scan today and they couldn't see an eptopic pregnancy however they want me to go back next week for another scan. However the sac that last week they could see which was empty and small this week has doubled in size and has a yoke and a small foetal pole!!! But they told us that it's still smaller than they would have liked so poss I may lose it and to not get carried away but they will do a scan next week to compare and see if it continues to grow. So right now im still in limbo land however we have a glimmer of hope so need to continue saying my prayers and hoping with all my heart. 

My emotions are all over the place right now and not sure what to believe or think xx


----------



## Lisa40

OMG MrsE. I don't know what to say... You must be going through a complete rollercoaster of emotions, big hugs. I'll be keeping everything totally crossed for you

:hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## Melbram

MrsE what a rollercoaster! FX you got a lil fighter in there x


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse let's hope there is a little one hanging on in there. Sending you hugs. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Miracles can and do happen MrsE. Fingers crossed for you and i am so glad its not ectopic as after suffering 2 and losing both tubes i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy xxx


----------



## susiesue

MrsE thinking of you and praying for a miracle :hugs: When is your scan? The wait must be torture for you, really hoping it's good news xx 

Sharkey how are you feeling and when is your scan? 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Susie - my scan is on Thursday an yes it's been a horrible couple of weeks - no idea how it's going to turn out on Thursday but feel so helpless cos there is absolutely nothing I can do now. I don't have many symptoms so I'm not holding out much hope but then again I didn't really have symptoms last week just the twinges and pains either side and it had grown so who knows. Just hope and pray to god that it's had a growth spurt and we are all ok FX!!! Xxx


----------



## purpleflossy

Now have our first appointment in Liverpool in 5 weeks time! So pleased its has finally come through. We have had all our investiagation done at Chester and now as live in Wales cone under Liverpool. I have lost 2 stone so funding now all ok to. All tests ok with me, hubby had low count of around 7mill but only done 2 samples. Testi scan clear but his bloods show he has an unbalance chromosome so icsi Best for us with extra genetic testing needed. As an unbalanced pregnancy is a big risk.


----------



## africaqueen

Good news purple flossy x


----------



## Sharkey

Susie: I am feeling brilliant, Thank You :kiss: How about you and the little one??

MrsE: Hope all turns out okay for you!! :kiss:

AFM: I havent been on here much as I wanted to stay as positive as I could with everything that's going on..... Well we had our scan first thing this morning and It went brilliantly, the little one Is measuring as It should for this stage (7wks which Is today based on OTD so need to change my ticker) and the most Important thing Is that we saw the heart beating :happydance: Both of us were :cry: hysterically when we saw our bean on screen as I was convinced It was In my damaged left tube as Ive been having left sided pains for the last couple of weeks which I thought was another ectopic also LWH were concerned about It but It just turned out to be a cyst on the left ovary which In the next couple of weeks will disappear or go down In size :thumbup: I am now discharged from the womens and now back with our GP, got my first midwife appointment next week :haha: I honestly still cant believe that this Is actually happening to us..... :kiss:

I would like to wish every single one of you the best of luck with your up n coming treatment and wish every success and sending you all some baby :dust:

Hello to everyone :kiss:


----------



## susiesue

Wow Sharkey that's great news, so pleased for you. :baby: What I would say is try and enjoy the pregnancy, I spent most of it worrying about what could go wrong and now I wish I had taken time to enjoy it a bit. Am doing ok, it's such a shock having a baby but I wouldn't change it and feel blessed every day. Also I would say rest rest rest as it will be your last chance!! Also stay away from google, ha ha. Good luck xxx 

Hi to everyone else. MrsE will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh sharkey that's wonderful news :yipee: so pleased for you :hugs:
MrsE I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope all goes well. Lots of :hugs: & :dust:

xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies 

Sharkey - great news and I'm thrilled for you just hope to god I get some good news tomorrow myself. 

Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and baby dust I really appreciate it. I called the hosp on Mon to get my hcg an progesterone results from last thurs and hcg has gone up from 350 to 377 but not doubled however my progesterone is 44.6 which the nurse said suggests an ongoing pregnancy so I've no idea what's going on or why my hcg is not doubling and what effect that would have if it doesn't. So got lots of questions tomorrow I can tell you. So far this pregnancy has not been the happy experience I always thought it would be!!

Keep you posted tomorrow scan at 1pm xx


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- congratulations. It is wonderful news. 1 beautiful little heartbeat. Xxxx

Mrse- I hope you get some answers tomorrow. Being in limbo like this is so cruel. I hope and pray you get some wonderful news. Sending you love. Xxx

AFM- waiting for AF to arrive ( probably next Thursday/Friday) call the Hewitt and start round 2!! Fx fx fx xxx


----------



## Melbram

Congrats Sharkey that's lovely news x 

MrsE hope you get the news you have been waiting for tomorrow you deserve it you have had an awful time over the last few weeks!

afm Im back at the Hewitt tomorrow for my consultation so hoping I can get started soon - I think Im AF will arrive tomorrow though so panicing that I will have to wait a whole month more before we can start - fx if af arrives tomorrow they can get us started what do you think? my appointment isnt until 3pm


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- FAB news! so happy for you x

MrsE- Thinking of you and wish you lots of luck tomorrow x

Lindy- Lots of luck and i hope its 2nd time lucky for you. Let me know how u go x

Melbram- Good luck to you too! finally starting eh? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- My doc requested the support letter for additional funding end of april and still nothing so im calling the hewitt tomorrow and want to know why. I am DETERMINED to do everything in my power to get another cycle. It is down to the crap nurses/midwife at my local hospital that i have no tubes left after all :( xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hope so Africa!

Hope you get the funding and they confirm it soon! x

GL with your scan today MrsE x


----------



## MrsE75

Melbram - good luck with your consultation hope AF doest rear it head until 9pm tonight and then you can get started. Got what's left of my fingers crossed for you xx

AQ - you go girl and don't let them tell you no. Love it woman on a mission!!


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- how did you get on calling them? Hassle hassle hassle them! Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies - well no miracles for me I'm going to lose this baby. They hope I will lose it naturally in next 2 weeks otherwise got scan in two weeks to check and then d&c if not. 

So we got the answer just not the one we desperately wanted. I'm very upset, sad and angry.

Got my follow up appt with HC on 5 July so looks like I will be starting again August time x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh MrsE :hugs: I'm so so sorry. Sending lots of hugs your way :sad2:

xxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw MrsE that's rubbish news :growlmad: I hope you get some answers on your return appt 

afm: AF arrived this morning so Hewitt are going to ring me back tomorrow to see if they have any slots available for this cycle [-o&lt; she was a bit concerned that my iron was low last year and this hasnt been re-tested - I hope I dont have to have it re-tested dont want more delay!! Also as I had my cervix lasered few years ago will have to do a trial transfer - FX I can finally get started! when I was referred this time last year didnt think it would take this long - probably naiive I know lol


----------



## Jules78

I'm so sorry MrsE.... Thinking of you xx


----------



## Lindylou

So so sorry mrse. It is so difficult waiting. Sending you love and hugs. Xxxx

Good luck melbram.


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I am so sorry. I just glad it was not ectopic as makes the whole sadness of losing the baby even worse as life threatening too. I know its little consolation but im glad you are physically ok. The mental scars will always be there but does get better over time. You have a bad time coming up but we are all here for you and i know exactly how you feel as do many of these girls sadly x

Melbram- I had a trial transfer too before 1st cycle to check it would go smoothly as i also had laser treatment for pre cancerous cells years ago. Happy to report that i didnt feel a single thing ;-) x

Lindy- How are you doing? your starting again soon arent you? x

Hi to jules, Sharkey and all the gang x

AFM- Called the hc today and was fuming when mr drakney(spelt wrong) secretary told me my file has gone missing in the move!!(they are moving files to bigger area) and that's why they hadn't responded to my gp in over a mth! i was livid and told her its my life and i want it sorted today, and within 10 mins she called back and said they had 'found' them so obviously they were never lost, they had just forgot to do the letter. She said that Mr D is going to dictate the letter of support to her tomorrow and will be sent to pct on monday and a copy faxed to my gp so as im going for a smear with gp tomorrow i will get her to call them an ensure its done tomorrow. Taking no chances now! honestly as if ttc through ivf was not stressful enough! ah well the ball is slowly rolling so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- keep pestering them. You shouldn't have to but sadly you do. I would also find out what the pct timeframe is for responding ( they will have a set protocol). Fx you get your 3rd round. I am waiting for AF number 3 which Should arrive next Thursday...... Bring on round 2!!!


----------



## Melbram

Africa that is awful even worse that they tried lying to you! :growlmad:

afm: drugs appt booked for the 15th June - its finally happening :happydance: cant wait to get jabbing now :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Yep they will know me very well at the pct ;-) woman on a mission! lol x

Melbram- whoop whoop for drugs appt! so glad you are getting started x

AFM- Seen my gp today for my annual smear and she said if she does not receive a copy of the support letter by monday she will chase it up and she also said it may help my plea to enclose a personal letter for the pct with all the medical stuff so going to get one done tomorrow and pass it in on Monday xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope everyone is ok?? very quiet on here xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi Africa - have you heard anything yet????

My meds are being delivered next Friday - cant wait now :) 

Hello to everyone else! x


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- No as my gp not received letter yet and i dont know if the letter has been sent to pct so il be calling the hewitt again tomorrow and i hope its been done or il be fuming. Need to get the ball rolling for sure. Need something to get my teeth into and beyond desperate to get started again now. How are u? xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies!! Not been on here for ages sorry. I've had a tough few weeks :-(
Hope everyone is well. Have read all the past post scine I was last on. 
MrsE, so sorry to hear your news x
Africa - How are u hun? Sound like ur on a mission! Good for U!! x
Sharkey, how r u doing?x
Melbram and Lindy, not long now!!
Hi to everyone else on here.x
AFM- Well I'm waiting to ovulate so I can go in and have my NK biopsy done! I will then be starting on my 4th attempt!!!!!!!!! Aaaaaaa! Will be starting my injections on the second day of my next period which is due in about 3 weeks! Drugs due to arrive end of this week.I'm on the short protocol again this time round. If NK cells test come back as high then I will also have treatment for that. Feeling very nervous about the whole thing, don't know why, I should be an expert by now!! hehe.
Sooo here we go again girls!!! xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies 

Sorry I've not been on for a while I started the physically miscarriage last Friday, by the night I was in so much pain like my uterus was in spasam, hosp told me it would be like a bad period anything else then come in cos of eptopic risk. Anyway I took codeine and paracetamol but they were not touching the sides plus had hot water bottle. I wa in so much pain I couldn't eat my dinner and was bleeding a lot couldnt go an hour before was back on toilet. Then all sorts of tissue started but won't going into all that - needless to say the hosp hadn't prepared me in the slightest for any of what I would see or pain. Found out the following day after not sleeping all night that it was light contractions it's what your body has to do to expel everything out. I was touch and go about going to hosp cos my hubby was really worried. 

I'm still bleeding not as bad but how long will this go on for?

I've booked a councillor appt for after our scan next week - never had it before but given my close friend is 8 mths preggo and I have my nieces 1st birthday in two weeks and I can't even sit in the garden with next doors baby son crying or making noises without cryin I need to do something. 

OH has booked us two weeks in Cyprus at his parents house - but they won't be there. I'm not fussed about going to be honest I just can get excited or make decisions about anything right now. Is this normal?? Also I still cry everyday when does this stop?

I feel like I've lost the plot cos I'm not a crier or indecisive usually and Im gettin angry with myself cos I'm not behaving myself but just don't know what to do about it and none of my friends have had mc so they can't help. Any tips would be helpful xx


----------



## Melbram

Africa I am well thanks just anxious to get started now feels like I have been waiting to start like forever the 15th cant come quick enough! Im sure your exactly the same at the minute! I do hope its good news and you get started again asap! 

Hi Del GL with this cycle everything crossed for you!!!

MrsE so sorry to hear you are having an awful time - I cant even begin to imagine what you are going through :hugs: I think the break will do you good so you can take time away and recharge your batteries x


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone 

MrsE I am so so sorry you are going through this. I can't imagine what you are going through but think what you are feeling is perfectly normal. Don't be too hard on yourself for how you are feeling, you have been through a huge emotional and physical trauma, on top of all the emotions of the cycle. You need to allow yourself to grieve, be angry and sad. Maybe some of the ladies on the miscarriage thread could help to advise and support you. I think the counselling is a good thing and hopefully will provide some additional support. We are all thinking of you here and are here if you need us :hugs:

Africa - hope you get the answers you want from the pct, you deserve that third cycle. I can't believe the hc said they had lost your file, as if you haven't been through enough without having to deal with that. x 

Del - loads of luck for your cycle, am praying for your miracle. Are you having it at the Hewitt? x 

Melbram - so glad you are starting at last. Hope your cycle goes well and everything crossed for your bfp x 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lindylou

Del- lets hope they have it all sorted now and everything Clicks into place. 

Mrse- go on holiday. No easy way to get through this. I totally understand how you feel. My brother and his partner had a baby 4 weeks ago. It is so difficult, I just had to suck it up and smile then have a cry when came away. Sending you hugs. 

AQ- hope this letter gets sorted soon and you can get moving again. 

AFM- waiting for Af. Due Thursday or Friday then 21 days for long protocol round 2!!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I know exactly how heartbroken you are right now and having been through this agony twice, all i can say is that the cliche is true- time is a great healer and things WILL get a lot better i promise. This is the grieving period and needs to happen so you can start to heal and move forward. You never forget but life takes over eventually. Im here whenever you want to talk. Just pm me anytime. All the emotion you have described is completely normal and day by day you will start to feel better x

Melbram-15th will soon be here and i felt the same before we started but once you start it flies by x

Susie- Thank you. I pray we get somewhere eventually with it all. How is your baby boy? x

Del- I know iv Pm'd you but tons of luck x

Lindy- Ooh not long now! keep me posted x

AFM- Well girls i am utterly disgusted today. Called the hewitt to see if they had sent the support letter to the pct to be told by the secretary that Mr Drakey(a man i have never even met) has sent me and my gp a letter in the post saying that he see's no reason why we should qualify for a 3rd cycle on the NHS!!! He said he see's no extreme circs why we should be entitled when we have had 2 NHS cycles!! WTH?! Is it not extreme circs that i lost both my tubes and the 2nd one down to negligence at the EPAU?! is it not their fault they didnt perform ICSI last cycle after such a poor result 1st cycle and knowing how low my AMH level is, even tho i asked for ICSI?! I am utterly disgusted tbh. I called them on my break in work and was so upset the rest of the day was terrible trying to cope. We have our FU with Kingsland on the 12th June so we will be asking him to write a letter (which is what i requested anyway so god knows how Drakey got to be involved...) and i just hope he backs us. Drakey is NOT the PCT so where the hell does he get off making decisions as to my right to have further treatment?! to say i am livid is putting it mildly tbh xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- that is a disgrace. This man has no knowledge of your case history other than flicking through a few notes. NICE guidelines recommend 3 goes for everybody - you certainly are an exceptional circumstance who should be entitled to a 3rd go as it is your only chance. Get everything written down for your FU with mr kingsland. He did say he would support you didn't he? It is awful. I can imagine your anger and upset , try and focus all that emotion on preparing for the 12th. I am so mad reading your post I am banging my phone screen typing this!!!


----------



## susiesue

Africa I can't believe how you have been treated by the hc, it's disgusting. I hope your Fu is more positive. You certainly need an answer as to why they didn't do ICSI for your second cycle. How long will the pct decision take?
Afm I am doing ok with my little man, it's really hard work and a big life change but I feel so lucky and blessed everyday. I just pray all the lovely ladies TTC get their dreams too. x 

Lindy can't believe your cycle has come round so quickly, loads of luck and hope you will get your miracle very soon xx


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone......

MrsE .... So sorry to hear what your going through. As everyone has already said, it's perfectly natural what your feeling. I felt pretty low after my transfer got cancelled and I handled that badly, so I think what your going through is to be expected. I know it isn't the same as what your experiencing but i just felt an overwhelming feeling of sadness, I couldn't describe to people other than feeling sad. 
But pls remember we are all here for you should you ever need us. But it will get better. 

AQ - is it Mr Drakely that you have been having trouble with? Over the years I have seen him quite a few times and he did one of my operations. Actually he was the consultant on the ward when I was in a few weeks back. I've never had any problems with him and seems quite a nice guy but it's not fair what's happened to you. You have every right o be angry and I hope Mr Kingsland supports you because you deserve it. 
Sometimes it feels that to them, we are just a file that gets looked at occasionally ! But it's our lives and this is what we live and breathe. I think they forget that sometimes. 
Good luck for 12th.

AFM - I'm just waiting for FU on the 12th now. To be honest, I have absolutely no hope at all with this transfer. I think that when it got cancelled, I was devastated and then being in hospital didn't help. I was in so much pain and felt like my world had crashed as we had been so excited and hopeful. But now I just feel that with the frozen transfer, it won't work. I can't explain why I feel that way but I think maybe I'm preparing myself or it really not working. I never want to feel like I did in those few weeks. I'm sure you all know what I mean, it's an emotional ride this IVF business isn't it ! 

I was also thinking, wouldn't it be nice if we could all get together one day for a coffee or something, just to be able to chat etc. obviously when everyone was feeling upto it. I think it would help me! Just a thought anyway, let me know what you think! 
Fingers are going to drop off now so best go ! 
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls. Means such a lot.
Our GP called today and said she sent her support letter and application for 3rd cycle to PCT today along with my very emotional letter as we want them to see we are people not statistics  
FU with Kingsland so hoping he will help us. Don't even know why the request went to Drakely tbh as never met him or dealt with him... obvious a f*** up with the HC yet AGAIN! If we are allowed further funding we will have the cycle at the HC but if it fails we will be going to another clinic as not happy with my treatment there at all and iv heard lots of women say the same :( 

Jules- LOVE your idea of meeting up! we could organize a picnic when the weather is nice and all take something along ? im well up for it. I used to attend the link meetings at the HC and it does help to talk face to face xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sounds a good idea jules. X


----------



## Jules78

Sounds good AQ.... Let's see if anyone else is interested too and we can make some plans :)


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,how's everyone doing?
Thanks for the good luck messages xx 
Africa,thanks for the pm,life can be so unfair! Really hope u get your funding.
Susie,hope all is well with u,yes I'm back at the Hewitt! Lets hope I'm successful this time. X
Melbram and Lindy,good luck with your cycles.x
Mrs E,hope your coping Xx Hi to everyone else x 

Well I'm not having much luck with ovulation this month,have been testing since day 10th,now on day 22! So doesn't look like I've ovulated this month or I've missed it!,but I can usually tell when I'm ovulating and I've not yet had any of those symptoms!! I won't be able to have my NK test untill I've had an ovulation surge so looks like everything will have 2 be put on hold for another month! Not happy but don't want to go ahead with the next round of ivf without having it done! Any advice? Xx


----------



## Del xx

Jules78 said:


> Sounds good AQ.... Let's see if anyone else is interested too and we can make some plans :)

Sounds good jules,I would be interested xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi gang, how are we all doing? our FU is a wk tomorrow so that's come round quick! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Wow AQ that has come around fast. It is with mr kingsland isn't it? Can he still do a letter of support? Hope you have loads of questions. Sending you hugs. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Yep its with Mr K. Hoping he does support us as he has supported a few of my friends who's issues have not been as severe as mine so fingers crossed. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies!!

Just thought I would quickly pop on here to say hello.....

MrsE, how are you feeling? I know stupid question but believe me In time things will get better for the both of you x

Jules, when are you gona do FET? Good luck x

Lindy, good luck with your up n coming cycle x

Africa, give them s**t at your FU & don't take no for an answer!! x

Hello Lisa, Susie, Melbram, Del, Bugs soz If I've missed anyone x

AFM, nothing much to report.... I'm now under midwife care & just waiting for our 12wk scan which seems to be taking forever... Symptoms that I'm getting ain't to bad & I wouldn't complain any case x x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi girls - just had my scan and everything has come away naturally so at least I don't need a d&c. But my OH really annoyed me told me he wasn't coming in for the scan he would wait until we saw doc after didnt ask me if I minded if he didn't come in. So had to have the scan on own and nurses told me everything I needed to know and asked me to do another pregnancy test on 17th to make sure all hormones are out of my system. How cruel to have to see that negative after everything else I've been through??

For an appt next week at HC to talk about the cycle and what to do differently and when I can start given my zero AMH cos each month that goes by is giving me less and less chances. I'm assuming they will do lon protocol again and will just fob me off with its one of those things BS so given you get a period on LP I'm going to ask of I can start after my next bleed which will be 2 bleeds rather than 3. We'll have to see what they say. I know they won't do any tests but I'm waiting for a consultation at another clinic to see what their advice would be for my next cycle. 

Otherwise I still cry everyday and I can't make decisions/consentrate. I still can't be around groups of people or those with children/babies or pregnant. One on one I'm ok but then I just cry when I get in the car or get home. 

My pregnant friend keeps telling me that I didn't lose a baby I lost an embryo - she just doesn't get it cos she's not had a miscarriage. She said if I'd had a mc at 27 weeks then that's a child but I didn't. 

AQ good luck for you appt - give them hell!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Glad you are doing well and gl for scan x

MrsE- How heartless of your friend to say that! when i lost our 2 babies altho they were tiny, we lost all the hopes and dreams we had for a life with them and that is the devastating thing about it all. Someone who has not lost a baby will never understand that emotion. From the second we get that BFP we have their whole lives mapped out and so many dreams and hopes for that tiny life and then when we lose them...well its nothing short of heartbreaking. I promise things get better though emotionally xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo sharkey I'm so thrilled for you. Keep us updated. 

Mrse- totally agree with AQ. I did not have long to be excited but in that time I had though of everything. It wasn't a bundle of cells, it was my future baby and you have to grieve for that and for your hopes and dreams for your future. I must say I did find comfort in what the hospital said. When trying naturally sometimes things don't work. Hope you get some hope and comfort at your FU. The tears do get less with time. Xxxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Del: hope this month goes quick for you so you can get things moving 

Africa: GL with your FU next week x

Sharkey: GL with your scan when is it?

MrsE: sorry to hear your still having a difficult time - are you going away? your friend should say nothing than comment on things she cant possibly understand 

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well x

afm meds arrived this morning :happydance: nearly starting roll on this time next week I would have taken my very first injection. I have been taking royal jelly when should I stop taking this?


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

Thank you for all your kind words and support - it is really appreciated. 

This week has been slightly easier - had an appt with a counsellor this week which helped me realise I've not lost my marbles and I'm not insane which was helpful as I'm not acting myself an was getting worried! But she explained a few things which I hadn't appreciated before so think that's helping. Also she suggested I ask for an appt with Dr Troop or something - head embryologist as some of the questions I have he is the best person to answer so I've requested an additional appt with them but they are only around every othe week for appt so could be a few weeks before I see them.

Got my FU this week with Dr Shaw - who I don't think I've ever met - anyone else met him? Bascially I'm preparing to come away without my questions being answered cos at 1 mc they are just going to give me the it's natures way BS and how many women go on to have healthy pregnancies however I have a list of questions I want answering but know ultimately once the embryo is back inside there is nothing they or I can do it either takes or it doesn't. I just worry that I've got a chromosome or something issue and given my AMH I don't have the time or the eggs to waste!

Anyway see what happens. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi mrse. 

Firstly I'm sending you lots of hugs. All the advice in the world cannot help, it's a process you are going through and everybody is different. I understand the upset, the anger , the bitterness and hopelessness I know you will have gone through and you feel alone and like you cannot feel any lower. Hopefully the counselling has helped you turn a corner. 

Have all your questions written down (I carried a note book around with me to jot things down as I thought of them) I also asked about chromosome testing- the advice I got was they could refer us for that no problem but it was very expensive and he really did purist down to bad luck. I, like you, wanted a solution as to what had gone wrong so it could be put right for the next go but they said I responded well, I got pregnant so that showed I react well to the treatment and I could get pregnant.... I know it's cold comfort when a baby for us is the only successful outcome. I also looked into auto immune reasons it may have happened but again they said it was too soon to go down that route as well because they wouldn't know which area to focus on. 

Not sure who dr shaw is, is it Lucy? What day are you in? Will be sending you lots of positive vibes for your consultation. 

AQ- good luck with your FU. Kick ass and get that 3rd go!!! Totally 110% behind you.


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Yaaay for meds! you will soon be jabbing away x

Sharkey- Hope all is progressing well with you x

Lindy- Thanks hun. All you ladies support means the world x

MrsE- We had last consult with Mr Shaw and i didnt take to him tbh... found him too matter of fact and he just wasnt my cup of tea but iv heard others say how great he is so each to there own. Good luck with appt and you are right, one MC is not counted as anything out the ordinary but due to your 0.00 amh i would maybe ask did low egg reserve cause poss low quality too? its something i will be asking after 2 transfers and no pregnancy. Glad your feeling a little better x

Hi to Susie, Del, Laura, Lisa an all the gang x

AFM- We have our FU tomorrow morning with Mr Kingsland so praying he supports us compared to that Drakeley who we have never bloody met! i am getting sick of the womens tbh. Hope they prove me wrong asap xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck tomorrow AQ I really hope you get the support you deserve :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Melbram

Good Luck tomorrow AQ xxx


----------



## Denisia

Good luck tomorrow AQ xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck AQ. Kick arse and fight your corner. Xxxxxxxxxx sending you all the hugs and positive vibes I can. Will say a prayer for you both. What time is appointment?

Mrse- hope your Fu goes well and you get answers to your questions so you can prepare for your next go. Sending you love and hugs. 

Jules- how are you feeling?

Everybody else ok?


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck AQ xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls.
I have just wrote a long list of questions for Mr K and want answers! ;-)
DETERMINED to get a 3rd cycle and to get as much preparation done prior to starting.
It HAS to be 3rd time lucky. I am living a half life since i lost my babies and my mum and i need to live a full life again with our miracle baby.
Appt is 9.20am so nice an early xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ; Wishing you all the best for tomorrow's FU & kick some arses  Will be crossing everything for you to get that 3rd cycle x

Hello everyone ) x


----------



## susiesue

Good luck with your appointment AQ, everything crossed for you to get that 3rd cycle x :hugs:


----------



## Jules78

Hope your appt went well AQ, was thinking of you. I had mine this afternoon. 
Nothing to report really just telling us next steps for FET..... Just need the periods to start now and the it's back to down reg for 3 weeks. Just hoping and praying it's all ok.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hey jules- is it 3 periods like with trying full ivf again? When are you hoping to start?

AQ - hope it went well Hun. Cxx


----------



## Jules78

Yes lindy.... 3 bleeds but as I don't have regular cycles and I've only had 1 bleed, if nothing has happened by end June then we call then and they will give me the tablets to make me, then it's just the usual day 23 for buserelin. 
It was so busy this afternoon when we were there !


----------



## Lindylou

It's amazing how many couples are going through the same thing. Let's hope AF gets a wriggle on. X


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- Hope AF gets regular soon so you can get started for FET x

Hi to all the gang x

Well FU appt with consultant went well as it could go considering that we have yet to be approved funding. He said he fully supports us and that if the PCT consider our case they will write to him anyway asking for his professional opinion of which he said he fully supports our case and if they refuse us and we go to appeal he will fully back that too so good to know the main man is on our side  he is going to send us a appt for 3mths time as by then the funding will be approved or not for sure and also i would of had time to lose more weight(he never mentioned this at all, but i want to do it to give us best poss chance) also he said before starting our 3rd cycle he wants to do a Lap and a few other tests to ensure there is nothing hindering implantation and also he will do a endo scratch prior to next transfer to aid our embie to stick. He said he's had good results from it. I told him i had ordered DHEA tabs from the net an showed him and he said to take 100mg per day for 3mths as it 'may' help egg quality(he didnt want to commit to this as no med evidence of it but he believes it helps) and also a vitamin E tab everyday too. He also told dh to take vitamin E and Zinc daily. So where we stand at the moment... we are starting the tabs tomorrow, im sticking to my diet to lose another 2 stones before starting next cycle, we are awaiting PCT response and and i have 2 not very pleasant procedures to endure before next cycle but god willing all the pain will be worth it in the end  xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,how's everyone doing? Very busy on here and lots going on.
Mrs E,hope ur fringe a little stronger xx 
Melbram,how u feeling about getting started? X
Africa, hope all went well for u today hun xx
Hi Lindy,jules,sharkey and the rest of the gang x

AFM - well I'm not able to start on things this month, gone with their advice,sooo frustrating as all the meds have arrived. Let's hope I ovulate during this next cycle so I can get the biopsy done and get started! X


----------



## Del xx

We must have posted at the same time Africa. Glad things went well,let's hope u get the funding. Mr Gzvanni also mentioned the endo scratch and said that it helps implantation,the biopsy that I'm having will have the same effect as the scrape the lining. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

That's great Del that we will both being getting all these investigations done before our next and hopefully successful cycles  i would rather wait longer and have all these tests to help get our baby here than waste another precious cycle but omg the waiting game is terrible isnt it? should be used of it by now i guess. Im going to use this next few mths to my advantage to get as fit and healthy as possible and ready for pregnancy please god  what other plans does your cons have for you an dh?? xxx


----------



## Melbram

Africa: sounds like things well really well today roll on getting these procedures out the way and geting you to round 3 :happydance:

Del: Excited to get started and feeling probably overly positive but hey ho in for a penny in for a pound :dohh: :loopy: its the pessaries im not looking forward to more than anything


----------



## Del xx

Better 2 wait and get everything done Africa,but yes the waiting is sooo hard. Dr doesn't have much else planned 4 us really,advice me to take babyasprin as well as my other supplements. 
I asked about lap and he didn't think that I needed to have it done. 
I'm praying it works for us both this time round we've been through do much haven't we! Xx


----------



## Del xx

Melbram,really hope it goes well for u. the pessaries was the worst part for me,but u get used 2 them! xx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ glad things wen well today for you. What did mr Kingsland say about the low AMH responsible for poor egg quality out of interest? I've got my appt tomorrow but don't think they will offer the scratch thing to me cos I had an embryo implant so assume that's cos on both cycles you've not had them stick? 

Anything else I should mention given your vast experience? Xx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- great result. Let's hope with his backing you get your much deserved 3rd and hopefully lucky go. Why on earth did that other doc get involved??

Mrse- good luck today. Hope you get the answers you need. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Yes im glad that he is going to be checking everything before next cycle even though i dont relish the thought of a GA again as i am so sick from them :( all worth it tho i hope x

MrsE- I asked about AMH/Quality and he responded by telling me that Dr Coyne is booked in for a c-section today and her AMH was same as mine ;-) i dont think even having a 0.00 means no pregnancy cos look at Sharkey... You were just unlucky 1st time round but good news is that you had a sticky even tho for a short time and that bodes well for next cycle. They probs wont suggest a endo scratch for you as you clearly dont have implantation issues with 1st cycle being a BFP. 2 fails and he said he wouldnt do a further cycle without a scratch to give best chance so praying it does the trick for us and hope your FU appt goes well today x

Melbram- The pessaries are no probs hun ;-) i used them up the bum an they went in easy an no mess. Side effects are a bit crap cos they can mimic pregnancy and AF so bit of a head f**k tbh but hey ho. That's the world of IVF for you. Hope your 1st time lucky. Best advice i can give is to be very optimistic with a spoon full of reality incase you dont get lucky 1st time. I was convinced i would and i was beyond devastated when i got a BFN and last cycle i handled slightly better as i was more realistic that its not a miracle cure for infertility but just a chance of being pregnant. Good luck! x

Hi to everyone else x

Called the PCT and they finally asked what docs we are with and when i said Wirral they advised me im calling the wrong PCT! Doh! So called Wirral and they received all application and letters on 1st June and said we are in the system and a decision will be made very soon and passed to our GP. They have to respond within 4wks of getting app so will know by end of this mth one way or another and just praying its a yes as im worn out already without having to lodge a appeal, although of course we will do whatever it takes xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- all looking promising. Keeping everything crossed for you. Dr Coyne did my EC- just shows AMH is not that accurate a test. Richard said at my fu that AMH is not fully understood yet. 
Melbram- pessaries are fine, seriously nothing to stress over.


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- She did my 2nd EC too. Really nice woman. She'll be on Mat leave for a while now i guess. Any news your end.....?? haha xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello Everyone...
Well im very new to this, so hope im doing it right! Ive been reading all your stories for a few weeks now so felt it was time I said hello!
So a brief summary about me... TTC for just over 2 years now. My GP referred me to my local fertility clinic end last summer time. Had one go of Clomid last Oct but had some kind of adverse reaction and my Ovary ended up full of cysts! Around a similar time starting having 2 /3 week periods.. so didnt try Clomid again to see if the bleeding would stop. By Feb time still having the long periods, so in March went in for a Laparoscopy/ Dye Test and Hysteroscopy. When I came round they told me both tubes were completely blocked.. quite sad but got told we were entitled to IVF at LPool Womens.
Got our PIE invite very quick, early April then had all our screening tests Mid April.
Hadnt heard anything for weeks.... so tried lots of time to get through(!) and then finally spoke to the co ordinator who sorted appointment for 26th July. Got the letter today to say we are booked in 26th July for 'Joint Consultants Clinic'. So, just wandering what happens here really, and what happens next??
Hope that covers everything!
Love x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- dr Coyne must have gone from me to you on EC day!


----------



## africaqueen

Joanne- Welcome to our lil group and best of luck with forthcoming treatment 
We have had 2 failed cycles of IVF at the womens due to me losing both tubes in 2010 to ectopic pregnancies. Next step for us if we get approved for further funding will be to have ICSI as i also have a egg quality issue it seems. Anyway, when you go to joint cons meeting, you an dh go along and its usually a nurse that you see. She will go through test results with you, ask some general questions and get you and dh weighed and measured. They may then be able to give you a date to start once you let them know where u are up to in your cycle. If you are too far ahead they will start you the next cycle and it also depends how many women are cycling that month too as they have to have enough space in the lab for embies and also as regards your EC/ET etc. It will be all systems go after joint cons meeting tho  x

Lindy- Yes Lucy must of gone from you to me! how weird. Such a shame our little embie roomies didnt get to meet in this life :( x

xxx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Joanne :hi:

You a one step behind me x I attended the consultation appointment exactly 22 days ago lol OH and I were also seen by a nurse who took all our details (same questions as you've probably answered at other appointments). The nurse confirmed we are have ICSI and because AF arrived on the day of my consultation I start injecting tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Hi joanne. You will find loads of support on here, all the ladies are fantastic and I found out more here than I did at the hospital and the support I got before , during and after my icsi really did get me through it all. 

The joint clinic is mainly a paper signing exercise. She went thought our forms from the PIE night , went through our medical histories and basically told me to ring on day 1 of my next cycle which was a week or two later. I did the long protocol (which I think everybody does first time) , 21 days later I started my 1st injection then 3 weeks layer, after a scan, started the 2nd injection as well for two weeks then it's egg collection and hopefully a few days later transfer :) It is daunting but ok once you start and like I said everybody on here will always help if they can. Fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- how did you get on? X


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all

Well we went and as I suspected they said cos I did get pregnant, implanted and grew that they think it would have happened IVF or natural pregnancy and my chances of being that unlucky again are exactly the same. We discussed LP vs SP and they are leaning towards LP again because I did get 2 Blasto embryos. Discussed DHEA and Dr shaw was neither for or against it said it was up to me. We discussed would my odds have been better if I just had 1 embryo put back but he said statistically I have better chances in my circumstances to have 2 put back again. We discuses when I can do the next cycle and he said 3 bleeds not including the miscarriage which would mean my Aug period assuming my periods are not too out of sync and then mid Sept start injections. I asked if any reason why we can't start on July period given that time isn't on my side and that on LP I would have another bleed anyway and he recommended not too something about giving my ovaries time to get back to normal but wouldn't fight us if we want to start in July. 

So there we have it - I'm not sure what im going to do yet but will take the DHEA cos I don't think clinics in US would be using them and reporting increased success if thy didn't help. But need to start taking them on my next period to the 3 months in before EC. Not sure what to do at the moment - any suggestions or research to help if is should do 2 or 3 bleeds? 

Exciting that you ladies are starting soon. 

Joanne - welcome to the board, hope your cycle goes well

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm off on holiday on Sunday for 2 weeks in Cyprus so hoping that will help me heal after my MC so I may not be on here until I get back so good luck to those injecting and scanning. AQ hope you have your funding by time I get back!! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I am glad your FU was hopeful and you have a lovely time on holiday. It will do you good. We could never afford a hol after i lost our babies but it would of been so nice to get away from everything for a little while so make the most of your trip and i also hope i have good news re funding when u get back. xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Have a wonderful holiday mrse. It will do you the world of good, mine has. Personally, I felt I wanted to start my next ivf straight away and I thought I was ready for it but I do think you need a couple of months off not only to physically recover but also to get yourself mentally strong and prepared to do it again. Xxxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, so much has been going on since my last failure. Not been coming on here much as i have been keeping myself busy. Its the only thing i can do to Reduce that feeling of emptyness in my life. Im sure you all know it too well.

AQ great news about dr kingsland suporting you. U deserve it after everything you have been through.

Hope the rest of you ladies are keeping well and welcome to the newbies. 

Afm i was meant to have an appointment with the head embryologist on 8th but i couldnt do that date so had to cancel. The next available date we can do is 20th july, so have to wait until then. Not really fussed as i still need time to mentally get over my last failure.

I am currently relaxing on my balcony in Dubai overlooking the sea. A holiday which is loooooong over due. I am having a great time, we went swimming with dolphins yesterday which is great. I never thought the holiday would help with the healing process but it really has. I am ready to come back and take on the world. I will have a baby no matter what it takes and this little set back last time will not bring me down.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi babydust, so nice to see you back here and im loving your renewed pma ;-) its sooo hard but we must believe that one day we will be holding our healthy babies.
Ooh Dubai! you lucky thing! sooo jealous. You have a wonderful time and you will be all ready for the next step in your journey. Keep in touch xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi Babydust glad to hear you are well and taking some time out x GL with your appointment next month x

Well Iv had my first injection :yipee: let the games begin (FX I win :haha:)


----------



## Lisa40

Ohhhh good luck melbram. How did it go? Was it ok?
xx


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust- have a cocktail for me! Enjoy your rest. 

Melbram- Yey!! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on 1st jab Melbram! all systems go now xxx


----------



## Melbram

Lisa: The injection was fine didnt feel a thing! I was expecting a little bit of pain with it going in but it was fine...Im sure after I've done a few it will bruise then start hurting!

I aslo had a cather test - found out I have a cruved cervics so the nurse had to use a harder cather thing to get round lol it felt all very intense in the ec/ET room but so glad of the trial run so hopefully if I get as far at ET things will go smoothly :)

Booked in for baseline on the 5th July


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- I barely bruised at all and only the odd jab hurt during both cycles so you will be fine. The needles are sooo super thin now arent they! Good you had a mock transfer too as it means they know exactly how to transfer those precious embies ;-) xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram- I bruised a little but it didn't really hurt. Found the menopur stung a little but nothing major just slight. They had to change mid ET to stronger catheter on me- meant they had to put embbies back to keep warm- at least they are prepared for your transfer. Fx all smooth for you now. Xxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Thank you everyone.....you have all helped so much already : ). X


----------



## Lindylou

Hey ladies. Hope you are all doing well?

So I'm back from holiday now, still no sign of AF number 3...... But a BFP on my CB test and 3+ on digital test...... And a tiny little heart beat on scan we paid for yesterday ( could not believe the tests after getting positive last time!!)


----------



## bugs

OMG Lindy that's fantastic news congratulations, how far along are you xxxx


----------



## Sharkey

Wow!!! Congratulations Lindy )) x xx x

Hello everyone x x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh wow... That's absolutely amazing news Lindy. I'm soooo excited for you :yipee:
xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks bugs. I'm still in shock. Didn't believe the BFP on the CB test. The lady at the scan said she thinks around 6 weeks as heart beat. How are you doing? X


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Lisa and sharkey. I just cried when I saw the heartbeat. It doesn't feel real. X


----------



## Lisa40

Awww I cried when we saw ours too. Yeah you don't normally get a heart beat before 6 weeks so it'll be at least that far along.
Really pleased for you :hugs:
xxx


----------



## bugs

It just makes it that little bit more special when it happens naturally, delighted for you Hun. I'm good thanks we go on holiday to fuertaventura on Wednesday for 2 weeks so can't wait for that, then should start stimms when we get back. It'll be the most healthy holiday I've ever had. I've not had a drink since April in preparation for the next go so no point in starting now. 

I can't remember if it was you i was talking to about switching to injectable progesterone, well the clinic said it was ok to try it but the downside is it costs £10 for a box of pessaries it costs £10 per injection and I need 30 whoopsie that's just knocked my already extortionate drug bill up by £300. Let's hope it's worth it no wonder the NHS use pessaries xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Lisa. 

If you can afford it bugs throw everything at it. I had a slush fund already started towards number 3 and wanted to try for the works. Was even going to try the embryoscope for this go ( hospital said good results ) when do you think you will start?


----------



## bugs

I've started down regs already the clinic have agreed to me down regging for an extra week so that I could start on this cycle even though I'm going on holiday and then I'll be starting stimms as soon as we get back xxx


----------



## bugs

Oh I used the embryoscope last time and don't think I'd bother again I think I'd rather throw the money at drugs or tests xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- I know iv said it before but HUGE congrats and im so glad your scan went well. Must of been amazing to see a tiny hb. I still dream of that day x

Bugs- So glad you have started again! really hope this is the one for you. Have a lovely holiday. Nice break before starting all over again x

Hi to melbram, Sharkey, MrsE, Susie, babydust, Laura, Lisa and gang x

AFM- Not much to report here. Hoping for some response from PCT by end of this wk but they have intill end of next wk so just a waiting game now. Feeling very edgy and praying we end up with a yes even tho i know that almost everyone gets refused additional funding 1st time applying i want the answer so we can get straight to appeal.
Just so eager to start again but using this time to get fit as i can and lose the extra lbs xxx


----------



## susiesue

Wow Lindy that's amazing news, huge congratulations, you must be sooo happy :cloud9: Am so pleased for you, here's to a h&h 9 months x


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- Sorry, did not realise you were starting already! an extra week of down regging will fly by and a relaxing holiday will be fab for you. 

Susie sue- thanks honey. 

AQ- thanks. will keep sending prayers that you get another go. You know how I feel about it!!! Won't rest till you get your BFP. Xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Lindy: congratulations!! fab news!!

Bugs: have a lovely holiday - we will be stimming around the same time :)


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks melbram. Hoping everybody here gets their BFP's soon! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Got a call from our GP at 7pm tonight to say PCT has refused us additional funding so need to get appeal together now :( like we need more stress/sadness in our lives! so bloody annoyed with this goverment! they help people who wont help themselves and people like us are treated like statistics not women!! so upset but praying we win appeal. I cant image to think what we will do if we dont as no way could we afford a cycle of ICSI anytime soon and my AMH will only get worse. Feel pretty down even tho i expected as much xxx


----------



## Sharkey

AQ; I am so sorry that they came back to say no funding :-(( You sure as hell need to appeal as soon as possible as like you said the AMH Is not on your sides....... It damn right pisses me off that when you pay Tax & NI for many years & then In return the NHS do this.... How can they determine that couples get #1 cycle #2 cycles #3 cycles In different areas of PCT? How can the paperpushers say you will get pregnant after #2 cycles? This govermnent Is f***ed up!! They should change the way that they operate their guidelines to state that all couples to be given as many cycles until a pregnancy Is achieved & resulting In a live birth! Sending you love & hugs x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Sharkey.
I am so angry and pissed off of fighting for basic human rights! i pray we win appeal.
How are you doing? so glad to see your almost in 2nd tri xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Will be praying that you will win the appeal..... Any chance of you seeing your local politician to fight your corner? Worth a shot If you could x x x

I'm doing really well thank you.... Counting down the days until 12wk scan next week, can't believe It's gone this quick ) we still haven't told anyone our news, gonna wait until the scan next week x x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ - that is shit. It really is not fair. It will be some bloody jumped up manager who is looking at money rather than you. Like we have said in the past this is your only way- don't these people get it?? What would they do if it was them. I'm so mad for you. Is this when Mr K will get involved? What extra do you do to appeal? Will keep praying. Xxxx

Sharkey- wow things are really moving for you aren't they! Bet you feel like shouting it to everybody.


----------



## Lisa40

Hugs :hugs: AQ. That's so shit! Best of luck with the appeal. I'm sure they must be told to decline every request & then look at the people who appeal in more detail, might just save the NHS a bit of money but it's crap for you. Good luck :thumbup:

sharkey- bet you can't wait for your scan :yipee:

xx

xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa & Lindy: I cant bloody wait till the scan Im suprised that I have been able to keep this big secret for this long to be honest.... This week has gone terribly slow for the both of us but hey next week will soon be upon us  How are the both of you feeling? x

AQ: How are you this morning? x

MrsE: How are you coping? x 

Melbram: Hows the Injecting going? 

Hello to everyone  x


----------



## Melbram

AQ rubbish news it really isnt fair -im sure you will throw everything at the appeal and I will be praying for you

HI Sharkey: injections not too bad - the odd one hurts a bit but its worth it x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Aww good luck with scan an bet u cant wait to tell the world! x

Lindy- Thanks hun. Yes this is were Mr K gets involved. Spoke to his sec before an he will doing a appeal letter an our GP will be appealing too so fingers crossed x

Lisa- I think u will be right there, at least i hope so. How are u doing? x

MrsE- How are things? hope your finding each day a bit better x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- have you been having any symptoms? It's so exciting!


----------



## Lisa40

I'm good thanks sharkey / Africa, had my 25 week midwife appt today and all was fine which is good to know. Been feeling her kick all the time but it's still nice to have the professional confirm that you are on track regards size etc.

Got to listen to the heartbeat again which was good, so just going through a house sorting phase, the last few weeks have flown so I need to get into gear.

Hope everyone else is ok... Onwards and upwards is the only way for us all to go!
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- can you go to the appeal or is it behind closed doors?


----------



## Dandd2004

Hi Nat, 
I'm currently having ivf with ICSI at Liverpool woman's hospital! I'm going in tomorrow for embryo transfer!!! 
The care we have received from the hospital has been outstanding! We've been attending the hospital for over a year as my partner had to have his sperm surgical retrieved due to a blockage and numerous tests! 
Every member of staff we have met has been so friendly and welcoming and always put our minds at rest!
We've had a long cycle which will have been 8 weeks in total, the drugs took their toll with me but everyone is different! Good luck with every thing! If I can be of any help at all please ask and I'll do my best! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sharkey

Dandd2004 said:


> Hi Nat,
> I'm currently having ivf with ICSI at Liverpool woman's hospital! I'm going in tomorrow for embryo transfer!!!
> The care we have received from the hospital has been outstanding! We've been attending the hospital for over a year as my partner had to have his sperm surgical retrieved due to a blockage and numerous tests!
> Every member of staff we have met has been so friendly and welcoming and always put our minds at rest!
> We've had a long cycle which will have been 8 weeks in total, the drugs took their toll with me but everyone is different! Good luck with every thing! If I can be of any help at all please ask and I'll do my best! :thumbup: xx

Dandd2004: This thread started back In 2010 & Is not a new thread! Not that I ever got to talk to Nat I assume she has been through treatment... Us girls on here have either been through IVF/ICSI and there are also women who are currently going through treatment and you are more than welcome to join... Good luck with transfer & I hope It ends In a BFP!


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa40 said:


> I'm good thanks sharkey / Africa, had my 25 week midwife appt today and all was fine which is good to know. Been feeling her kick all the time but it's still nice to have the professional confirm that you are on track regards size etc.
> 
> Got to listen to the heartbeat again which was good, so just going through a house sorting phase, the last few weeks have flown so I need to get into gear.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok... Onwards and upwards is the only way for us all to go!
> :hugs:
> xx

Lisa: things are definitely going quickly for you now..... 25wks wow!!! The baby will be here before you know It. When did you start to show? So exciting x Bought myself a Sonoline B Doppler on Monday and finally managed to hear the heartbeat for around 10 seconds last night, OH noticed that there were two HB at the same time, mine (90-120bpm & the lo (157bpm) pheeeeeew x 



Lindylou said:


> Sharkey- have you been having any symptoms? It's so exciting!

Lindy; I haven't been to bad to be honest, lol See the list - Tiredness, nausea, wind + vomitting at the same time :dohh:, backache, cramps, moodiness, sore breasts + nipples, emotional wreck, extra cm. Will keep you posted If I experience anything else :haha: How about you? x x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey everyone, hope ur all well.

So much has been going on, lindy a massive congrats to you. How exciting!!!! 

AQ i am gutted for you. Give them hell!!!

Afm.... Nothing to report just waiting for my appointment on 20th


----------



## Lisa40

Awww sharkey that's great that you got to hear lo's heartbeat at home. I always planned to get a Doppler but never ended up getting round to it. I was quite bloated at the beginning but I think I noticed a proper bump starting to form at about 16 weeks. I was 21 weeks when I got offered my first seat :haha: but it's unmistakable now lol, unless I wear a big coat!
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- 25wks already eh! were has time gone! so glad for you x

Lindy- Its behind closed doors and done with a panel as far as im aware . Hows u?x

babydust- Its been tough but we must keep going an keep the faith. We WILL get there one of these days. Hope your ok an let me know how your fu appt goes x

Sharkey- Loving all the symptoms! this thead is getting exciting! x

Dandd- welcome to our thread and good luck with your treatment x

For the ladies that never got the chance to talk with Nat, she is a close friend of mine and actually has had 3 cycles of IVF and has 2 baby girls(not twins, separate pregnancies) called Olivia and Lillie that are angels as sadly only lived for minutes . She is a very strong woman and will never give up on her dream of being a mummy to a earth baby. One of the most amazing and strong people i know and i hope she is reading this as i know she reads now and again ;-) xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh AQ that's so sad to have 2 little babies that each only lived for a few minutes. My heart really goes out to her. Give her a big :hugs: from me when you see her.

xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That is extremely sad news AQ, to go through it not once but twice is cruel and unthinkable, she is an inspiration to us all.

I need help, im not getting excited just yet cuz i know what my cycle are like however.... I am now on day 45 and there is still no sign of AF. She has appeared on day 45 before (very rare, like once a year) but i tend to experience symptoms which indicate she is on her way. I am having nothing... (other than back pain) Im not even getting any pregnancy related symptoms. I am dying to test but really scared it will be bfn. How long shall i leave it? Iv asked dh and he has said leave it cuz it will only break our hearts if its a bfn. Iv not told anyone (call me silly) but i dont want to jinx it and they wont understand how scared i am, I can only really turn to u girls


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: babydust. It's so hard isn't it to see those bfns. Think I had about 40 before I stopped testing & started just waiting for af.
If there is any chance at all though that you might be, I'd take a test, just so that you can get the best care from the outset. I know you are probably taking folic acid anyway but there may be other things your doc would suggest if you are pg. Maybe take the test on your own so as not to upset your OH in case it's bfn, sometimes I think we are stronger than they are.

Good luck & big :hugs: whatever you decide to do
xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks for that Lisa, im starting to get a dull pain sort of similar to what i got when i had my last ec. It feels like my ovaries have swollen inside. Im really confused and not sure what to make of it. Iv not been taking folic acid but pregnacare as that has everything


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks baby dust

AQ- that is such a tragic story. The poor people. Is nat still trying?


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust- I would test. I find the not knowing and second guessing symptoms to have my head wrecked. As tough as a bfn is at least you can focus on next time, if Af is coming you will be disappointed one way or another. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yes girls very sad for Nat and her OH but she is a strong woman and although she's having a break from ttc for a while now she will go again x

Babydust- OMG i hope you get a surprise BFP! I would test for sure as i know bfns are so hard to see but if its a bfp you will be overjoyed. Everything crossed for u an prayers said! text me an let me knw  x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks AQ, iv still not tested, im too scared. Iv done it a million times in my head but cant seem to make it a reality. I have decided i will test as soon as i get a firm symptom, atm they are all in my head. might just wait another week and see how i get on.


----------



## Lisa40

Arrggghhh. The wait is killing me babydust so I don't know how you're coping... :test: lol
I didn't get any symptoms at all until about 9 weeks & then I felt a little sick 1-2 days & that's been it until flump started kicking a few weeks ago :test: lol :hugs:
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- TEST! Lol. I thought i would never see a bfp and i did twice (before i lost my tubes obviously) so just get poas! haha. Good luck and keep us updated x

Hi to everyone else. Hope all well xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Come on baby dust - give it a go!!! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sad news from me ladies.
Dh and i have split up :((( utterly devastated. We split on saturday but hadnt wanted to say anything incase we could of resolved it but sadly not as things have gone too far and we have had so much heartache and anger in our lives since we have been married that it has destroyed us. We arent the same people anymore. We are both so bitter and hateful. He is in the process of looking for a flat so he will be moving out soon and sadly as well as my marriage being over so is my chance of being a mother. Heartbreaking all round. I obviously have no place here now so wanted to wish you all best of luck and say good bye. Thank you all for supporting me for so long. I am just devastated its the end of my journey. xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Africa I am so sorry to read your post and the very sad news about you and your dh. You must be beyond devastated with everything you have been through and I can't imagine what you must be going through. I know there is nothing I can say to make things any better now but please pm me if there is anything I can do for you. You have been such a tower of strength to everyone here and you will be greatly missed. I really pray that life starts to treat you better and eventually you get your dream. Thank you so much for all the support you have given me. Big big hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Africa that's such sad news on top of everything else you've both been through but I understand how dealing with fertility issues can change a person. I'm sure you both still really care for each other... Maybe just a short break from each other will help to get you back on track for a future together. At least that's what I'm hoping for you both :hugs:
if you need anything at all we are all here for you
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- text me or email. Here for you always. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- my heart is going out to you. It's just do unfair. I cannot put into words how I am feeling for you I'm just so upset. I am here honey. Anytime. Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

AQ I cant quite believe the content of your last post - I really dont know what to say it is simply heartbreaking :hissy: :hugs:

Thank you for your all informative posts you will be very missed from this thread!


----------



## BabydustxXx

Bfn :'(


----------



## Lindylou

Oh baby dust- sending you hugs. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah im so sorry Babydust :( had everything crossed for you x


AFM....
Dh and i had a massive talk this morning(something we have rarely done) and we have said we still love eachother and want to make our marriage work and try and get our family so we are going to stick together and try and work through all this heartache. We are not out of the woods yet but we sure as hell plan to try our best and not let so much anger and resentment into our already difficult lives.
I hope time is kind to us and makes us as close as we once were and blesses us with our miracle child. Thank you all again so much. I am so happy today compared to yesterday and so is dh. I am off to slimming class tonight for first time in ages as want to concentrate on my mental and physical health now and pray we win our appeal xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

AQ that is great news. i would strongly recommend u both get away together for a few days. You both have been some extreme pressure over the past few years and you just need time to concentrate on each other. Put aside everything and just enjoy each others company. 

Our week away has done us a world of good, it reminded us of how much we love each other and what life was like before the added pressure of ttc. We did get to a point were it felt like we both wanted different things and arguements kept creeping but the week away made us realised we actually want the same but struggled to communicate. Things have been great since we have got back. I never for a second it would help, we will still be coming back to the same issues, but its weird how we are both much more calmer in each others company.

I wish you all the best, you both deserve a break.


----------



## Melbram

AQ: glad to hear you and DH are working through things...there must have been something in the water yesterday as my friend split up with her OH too then had a good chat and decided to work at it and give it another go. I really hope you can both get your lives back on track and you win your appeal and get your miracle baby x

Babydust: so sorry you got a bfn :( where are you up to now with the IVF side of things?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well x 

afm still jabbing away - baseline next Thursday so hope to start stimming then ;D


----------



## Lisa40

Awww babydust that sucks :hugs: 

& Africa I'm really pleased for you, I know it's not all butterflies & rainbows yet but the main thing is you know you love each other & I'm sure you will make it work over time :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- great news. You seriously deserve to be happy. You are such a kind giving person. Ivf is so stressful for couples and it is easy to become angry because let's face it the situation we are in is shit and beyond cruel. Hopefully we all get our little miracles one way or the other. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks everyone xx

Babydust- We would love to get away but sadly funds cant stretch to that as we are not in the best financial situation atm. I am thinking of booking a few days away for our anniversary in Dec tho so at least we can save a little by then and have something to look forward to together. Hope your ok x

Hi to everyone else x

I rejoined slimming world tonight as tried doing it alone an iv done crap... gained sooo much weight thru comfort eating! back on a mission now tho. Need to get that bmi right down for next IVF whenever that may be xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, hope your all enjoying ur weekend. With ramadan coming up iv been busy making all the dishes to freeze. It sure is keeping my mind occupied. Its been 52 days since my last AF and there is still no sign of the wicked witch!!! Grrr. Still no symptoms apart from the back pain. 

Im so confused, DH has banned me from using the internet so i dont get tempted to google. DH is at work so managed to find the ipad. Hehehe. Not that its helping. Its driving me nuts


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust- I know you said you have had long cycles in the past , is this longer than normal? Would it be worth phoning the women's and seeing what they say? Where are you up to with treatment?

AFM- having a scan tomorrow. Paying privately because it is stupidly long till I see a m/w and my nerves are totally gone. Hoping and praying everything is ok.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey lindy, iv never gone over 45 days. This is the first time anything like this has happened. My breasts are sore but nothing out of the ordinary, Its just like what i would get before an af. I only started noticing yesterday. Iv got an appointment with the doctor on friday. 

As for my treatment, it failed in March due to no fertilisations, im meeting the head embryologist on 20th July to discuss my eggs. Im having a break for 12 months cuz i cant mentally do this anymore. Its been taking over our lives and its making us both really unhappy. The holiday has really helped

Best of luck with your scan, iv got everything crossed for you


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust- I remember your story but didn't realise you had not seen embryologist yet. A break from treatment will do you good- the roller coaster is exhausting! Have you done another test? I would call the Hewitt as well as seeing your GP because I have found that most GP's don't seem to understand our treatment!


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- lots of luck for scan tomorrow hun! text me an let me know how it went x

Babydust- I understand how you feel. It really does consume our lives doesnt it :( hope you get some joy from your appt on the 20th. x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

I'm back from my hols and I think it did help with accepting my MC. Plus my close friend was due on 11th July and I was wondering how I was going to cope but she had it in my first week of hols so all the fuss will have died down now I'm hoping. Going to see her later today so just hope I'm strong enough while I'm with her and then prob fall apart when I leave. She knows about my IVF and MC but still not going to be easy. 

Also I've got an appt with the head Embryologist on Friday - it was a suggestion by the counsellor that given I had grade A+ and A- embryos transferred and MC how do we help the same thing not happen again? So once I've seen him I can make a decision of when my next cycle will be but I'm leaning towards my next period which will be two but cos LP I will have my 3rd period whilst on cycle plus normally they say wait 3 cycles after IVF doesn't work to give body time to get rid of drugs but actually my body had a month whilst I was pregnant to get rid of the drugs. I just want to get started ASAP now co I'm turning 37 in sept and I'm getting worried about age and eggs!

So on to everything on here - my you've been busy! I hope I remember where everyone is up to:

AQ - firstly so sorry to hear about the challenges personally with your OH it's a gruelling process and tests relationships to the max but if the first cycle showed anything it was that you need to make time for each other away from injections and scans, etc. that and OH and I talked about everything our expectations, how we felt - which isn't easy with our lovely men but understand how everything is pretty focussed on the women and just assumed the guy will produce his sample end of but they have a vested interest in the process and all they want to do is fix the problem of no eggs or whatever and they can't. Hope you guys get back on track together xx

Any news on the appeal when do you expect to hear??

Babydust - I would be out there buying tests I don't know how you are keeping going that's exciting what day did you last test?

Melbram - how are the injections going? Have you had your lining scan yet?

Lindy - what lovely news for you. I can't remember if you were unexplained infertility or if they found any issues - well clearly there are no issues and I'm very happy for you. Just hope I'm as lucky this month!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out there is rather a lot to catch up on in2 weeks!!

Xx


----------



## Melbram

HI MrsE glad you had a good break - hope you get some answers on Friday and everything will be full steam ahead with your next cycle :) 

Injections are going ok - a little bit of bruising but nothing much - baseline is on Thursday so fx all ok so I can start stimming ;)


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- so glad your holiday went well and hope your appointment with embryologist goes well. I was undiagnosed infertility so hopefully the drugs kick started something! 

Melbram- things seem to fly once you start stimming. I think it's because it is not long between appointments. 

Wishing everybody lots of luck and baby dust. Xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey mrse, glad you had a good time away. It really does help.

I tested last wednesday and it was bfn, iv got a doctors appointment on friday so will do a test in morning before i go. Iv managed to keep away because im too scared to see the bfn again. No news is good news, at least this way i can dream.

Good luck with the head embryologist on friday

Melbram good luck with your baseline on thursday


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey lindy how did ur scan?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Babydust. Have you managed to resist doing another test? 

My scan went really well. It looked like a little jelly baby! Heard its heart beat which was great and it sort of did a little wriggle. 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Welcome back and i am glad your feeling more refreshed and accepting of things. One day at a time. You will get there. x

Melbram- Good luck for baseline scan tomorrow and i hope u can start stimming x

Hi to Lindy, Babydust, Sharkey, Bugs, and all the gang x

Nothing to report here. Kingsland on hol till tomorrow so we will miss deadline for next PCT panel meeting so wont know anything till end of Aug now :( xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- that sucks but hopefully with his support we get the right result!


----------



## Lisa40

AQ sorry you have to wait longer, August will be here before you know it. :hugs:

so glad your scan went well Lindy, how are you feeling, hope you are not too icky :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies :flower:

Just thought I would quickly pop on to see how you all are getting on!

AQ, Im glad you managed to sort things out with your hubby :happydance: Going through fertlity treatment can be total stress for both sides :hugs: Lets hope you both get good news with the appeal as you sure as hell deserve It :kiss:

Melbram, Mahoosive good luck with your baseline scan today! Im sure you will be fine :kiss:

Lindy, Im glad your scan went brilliant.... Hearing the HB Is the most amazing thing that you can here :happydance: (Bought myself a Sonoline B so been hearing the HB since just after 11wks at home)! Worth Investing In one :kiss:

Lisa, How you getting on? Not long to go for you now :happydance: 

Also hello to everyone else!

AFM, Will be entering our 2nd Trimester on Saturday :yipee: Honestly cant believe It's gone this quick to be honest... We had our 12wk scan last Monday & was put forward by + 2 days :haha: Didn't get great pictures as the baby wasn't being co-operative for the scanner & was face down :dohh: That's our baby for ya!! Everyone has now been told which Is a relief as I dont know how long I could of kept It a secret... Most of our relatives had guessed a few weeks back but not said anything, RASCALS :haha: Anyways back to work I go & I will pop on very soon :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Melbram

LInday: glad your scan went well

Sharkey: things are really moving quickly arent they!

afm: baseline all good start stimming on Saturday :happydance:

HI to everyone else x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with stimming melbram! Try and visualise lots of lovely mature eggs. X


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Yay to being in 2nd tri and im glad scan went well. Little one keeping u on your toes eh? haha x

Lindy- How are things going hun? x

Melbram- Good luck for stimming on sat! stock up on protein for healthy eggs and some chocs for thick lining ;-) x

Hi to babydust, Lisa, MrsE, and all the gang x


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- great news , 2nd trimester so all systems go :) Have you got a little bump starting? 

AQ- I have had a really horrible week in work. I blamed the hormones and thought maybe it's me over reacting but my closest colleagues in work said they would've been upset so maybe it's not the hormones!!


----------



## Lisa40

Awww what happened Lindy?
Great news on the scan sharkey :yipee:
xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

That sounds rubbish lindy, hope everything is ok.

Melbram now your stimming it will fly by.

AFM - went to see the doc and she wasnt much help, just told me to do another test and come back if its BFP, if not wait until next cycle and if i miss that i have to go back. Apparently its normal to miss a period. I was hoping she would do a test for me :(


----------



## Melbram

AQ - so I can now eat chocolate again?! I have been trying to be good and almost completly cut it out of my diet (solely in prep for IVF) I love chocolate! :)

Babydust: what a hopeless appointment surely they could have told you that over the phone! so frustrating and draining :hugs:


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies 

Went to my appt with the head embryologist this morning and he was really good and helped me process what happened last time and made a couple of suggestions we can try on our 2nd cycle. He thinks I would have poss been better for my eggs to have been collected a day earlier so next time I need to be scanned earlier. Also they are now using embryo gule which all patients will now be getting which research suggesting to help embryo implant and help reduce mc. Also talked about a new process called IMSI which basically is ICSI but the lab instead of being magnified x600 it's x6000 so helps identify the best sperm but he thinks it will help but need to pay to use it. So all positive options and worth looking into. So he was cautiously optimistic. 

So start my DHEA tomorrow cos need to take that for 12 weeks. So next period I'll be calling them to start the rollercoaster again!

Babydust - that's poo the wouldn't test you and left you in limbo land but guess all fingers crossed!!!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- ah sorry they wouldnt test you hun. I tested very late with my 2nd ectopic so just keep testing to be 100% safe x

Lindy- Ah why whats been happening? x

MrsE- Glad your so positive now and good plan of action for next cycle for you x

Melbram- Yep eating choc is fab for thickening womb lining ;-) Good luck x

Well AF was a wk late and it is always reg but iv been on 100mg of DHEA so its made AF late and agony worse than usual so i am reducing dose to 50mg. Called PCT and next panel meeting is Aug 13th so that's when our appeal will be put forward so need to make sure GP and mr K get all relevant paperwork sent long before then to be viewed.
Iv been off work a wks hol an back on tuesday and all its done is rain! grrrr. Should of gone to Morecambe today for wkend but weather too bad for driving so cancelled. Just as well considering iv been in bed in agony all day xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone, lots happening on here :flower:

Africa so glad you are back and are sorting things out with DH, the journey is really hard when TTC but you will get through it together. Am praying you get the decision you deserve from the pct. 

Lindy & Sharkey great news on your scans, how are you both feeling? I started to feel better about 16/17 weeks I think, that's when bump popped out!! Once the first tri is out of the way the time does go quick. Ate you going to find out what you are having? 

Babydust hope you are ok , any sign of af? The only symptoms I had initially were sore boobs, the nausea didn't come till about 8 weeks so you just never know. I can't believe the gp wouldn't test you, if you don't usually miss periods am not sure why they say it's normal to do so? Could you maybe request a blood test then at least you would know for sure? 

Melbram good luck with the stimms , in no time we be seeing some big strong embies :baby:

MrsE glad your appointment went well, sounds like you got some good advice and fingers crossed for your next cycle 

Hope I haven't missed anyone out!! 

AFM - it's a year next Friday since I started down reg, can't believe where the time has gone. It made me feel quite emotional when I realised and I had a little cry! Baby is coming on really well he is huge and changing so quickly. 

Good luck to everyone and will catch up with you all again soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## Melbram

MrsE glad your appointment went well fx for BFP next cycle 

Susie: good to hear yuo and baby are doing well :)


----------



## Melbram

First stim injection done...god its bloody fiddly!


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: Melbram. Hope it gets easier the more you do. Good luck sweetie :thumbup:
xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Well... The wicked witch decided to make apperance this morning so its all over for another month. :'(

Melbram u will get use to them. But yeah they are a nightmare.

Mrse good to hear ur meeting with embryologist went well. I have mine on 20th, hope he can as optimistic with us


----------



## MrsE75

Babydust - aw sorry that AF arrived for you it really was looking hopeful! Yes I'm sure the Embryologist will have lots of ideas and suggestions. Funny cos we saw a consultant a few weeks ago and he said nothing about IMSI or the glue or collecting my eggs a day earlier he just said keep everything the same. But the embryologist clearly had other ideas so for me personally seeing the embryologist has given me more hope than seeing the consultants! Good luck and keep us posted. 

Melbram - they are a bit messy but after a few days it will get easier. I'm dreading having to start all those injections but more the build up cos once you start then it's the countdown and each day you are nearer your goal! Exciting stuff. When is your first follie scan?

Hi to everyone else and hope you had a good weekend xx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Im sorry the witch showed. That is the only 1 'good' thing about having no tubes. I never have to go through that wondering 'what if'. Hope your appt goes well x

Melbram- The first 2 stimms i did took ages but within a few days i was a pro an had mixing down to a fine art as im sure you will too ;-) well done x

Susie- Aww glad bubs is coming on well and cannot believe how fast time does go! feel like iv been on this thread forever! lol x

Hi to Lindy, MrsE, Lisa, Sharkey and gang x

Has anyone heard from Jane? she was at our PIE and got pregnant from 1st cycle an im wondering how she's doing? x

xxx


----------



## Melbram

MrsE im back this Thursday then next Monday - earliest EC will next Wednesday 18th - hopefully all will go according to plan and I have lots of follies with some good quality eggies :happydance:


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck Melbram for tomorrow x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck melbram. Babydust and superglue to you and your embbies. Xxxx

Babydust- sending you hugs. So hoped Af wouldn't arrive for you. 

AQ- how are you doing?

AFM- feel bit better after stressful week. I have decided that bollocks to work politics and sly people, I have my own little secret and I'm not letting stress and upset get to me......I will keep tellin myself that :)


----------



## Melbram

Good for you Lindy you need to look after you and bumb. Work have been really good with me needing time off but havent helped as far as my case load is concerned - problem is Im the only one who really does what I do so awkward to get cover but just keep thinking not my problem to worry about FX I get a healthy lil embie and a BFP - god knows what they are going to do when im on maternity leave lol


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- You go girl! haha. Glad your putting all the stress on the back burner an focusing on your lil bun ;-) x

Melbram- Ooh not long till EC now! x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- nothing changed, called clinic again today an Mr K has STILL not done the support letter :(( starting to feel very fed up. like im banging my head against a brick wall. There's no way the PCT will consider us for a 3rd cycle if we cant even get a support letter done by our clinic! xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone 

just an update...20 follies on the right and 10 on the left. All on the left are under 10 and only 3-4 on the right that are 10, 10.5 and 12. Got a bit of fluid around the right ovary so need to drink more water...another 5 days of meds so hope the others catch up!x


----------



## africaqueen

Great news Melbram!
Believe me they will catch up. Mine increased a LOT in size within 3 days and the smaller ones ended up as big as large ones. Got 6 eggs just shame HC let us down by now doing ICSI. Good luck xxx


----------



## africaqueen

How is everyone doing? been very quiet in here of late xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi AQ -I have second scan tomorrow so hopefully the follies have been growing - feels like they have I now have a constant dull ache in the bottom of my stomach just feel really bloated and heavy fx for EC Wedneday :D and that you have some news this week


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Melbram and best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope follies are nice and big and you can trigger an have a nice needle free day tue an EC wed  xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

I've been quiet cos nothing new to report just waiting for AF to show up at the end I the month before anything can happen. Xx

Hope everyone is ok x

Melbram - good luck for tomorrow fx


----------



## Melbram

Hi, back from my day 10 scan - few good size follies so EC on Wednesday at 8.00am so need to be there for 7.30am!!! I dont do mornings and it takes an hour in travelling time :haha: 

Excited now its so close although its been so long it doesnt guite feel real that I my get a BFP after this process! FX I do :cloud9:

Hope everyones well x :dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Best of luck melbram :thumbup: hope everything goes well, & AQ I really hope you get some news soon & can get moving forward again. How are you & OH now? Hope you are doing well :hugs:
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I understand you taking a lil break, im stuck in limbo myself an it sucks. You will soon be starting again x

Melbram- Great news! best of luck for ec on wed! hope those follies contain some healthy eggs an you get lots of lil embies x

Lisa- Hi, how are u doing? me an dh are a lot better now thank you. We are a lot closer an putting all our energy into fighting for this 3rd cycle instead of fighting eachother. lol x

Sharkey- how are u doing? x


----------



## Lisa40

Im doing great thanks Sarah, feeling lots of movement everyday now which is really reassuring even if it does feel very odd lol.
Getting a little panicky about the birth, don't think I'd be normal if I didn't but I know I'm so extremely lucky to be given the chance that I'm staying positive about it all.

Really glad to hear you & OH are doing well & yep you need to keep all your fight for the daft pct! Good luck 

Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck Melbram fx


----------



## susiesue

Good luck for EC Melbram, praying for lots of lovely eggies x


----------



## africaqueen

Tons of luck for EC tomorrow Melbram! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck melbram x


----------



## Melbram

Thanks for all your messages - Im starting to get paranoid now that I have OHSS and wont get to transfer :dohh: 

A bit random but do I really need to take a dressing gown and slippers with me?


----------



## africaqueen

Ah hun you will be fine and yes take a dressing gown and slippers with you  xxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone,
Been a while since I posted last but have been away for a little holiday with the husband and it did us the world of good. Went to Tenerife nd really enjoyed every minute. It was lovely to not think of anything IVF. I was also finding it difficult with my brothers baby who was born the day my transfer got cancelled cos of OHSS. But, feel better about everything now and we are just in the process of getting ready for FET. It's going to be about 4 weeks til transfer but am just grateful I don't have to go through stimming again!! 

Have been reading through all the posts so I think I'm upto date with everyone! Hope your all good and well. 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nice to see you back Jules and im glad the break did you good 
Best of luck for FET! I hated DR, that's why im so glad we did short protocol last cycle an will be doing same next xxx


----------



## Melbram

Glad you had a good break Jules - not long until FET now either!

afm I got 19 eggs! I couldnt believe how many there were. FX we have a good few that fertilise. Feeling sore now though so OH is waiting on me hand and foot :D


----------



## Lisa40

Oh wow 19 eggs.... You could have a whole rugby team put back in :rofl:

best of luck with the next stages :thumbup:

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jules78

Melbram, that's fantastic news! Keeping fingers crossed that lots fertilize! X


----------



## MrsE75

Great news Melbram - wow! Sure you will get a good number from that and some for the freezer

X


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Melbram 19 eggs!!! that is amazing! most i ever got was 6! my amh is shit tho so we were lucky to get that many.
Hope you get your call nice and early tomorrow and have good quality embies and some to freeze for the future. Lots of luck and enjoy resting up  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Forgot to add my bit of news. lol

Well FINALLY our consultant has done the support letter for our appeal!!! sooo happy!
He emailed me this morning to say he fully supports us an he has done the letter saying he recommends a 3rd cycle ) Called our GP and told her he's done it so she is going to send her support letter this wk too an then we just have to sit tight till 13th of August and wait for the decision of the panel. Eeeek its gonna drag till then! ball is rolling xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram- great news. Hope you get lots of lovely strong little embbies

AQ- fabulous news and not before time! You truly deserve a 3rd go. 

Love and hugs to all


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lindy just pray the pct agrees... so nervous! how are u doing? cant believe u will soon be 12wks! where is time going?! how u feeling? xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Had a stressful couple of weeks in work so head has been a bit wrecked. Done my best to stay calm and relaxed though :) I have my 12week scan on Thursday and I'm really worried after miscarriage that something will go wrong. Hopefully if all is ok I can relax a bit and enjoy this! Did you see the letter he has sent in support? If you get approved are you ready to start cycle 3? 

Love to all


----------



## Melbram

AQ: Glad things are finally moving now FX for 3rd time lucky :)


----------



## Lisa40

Oh AQ that's great news, the PCT best agree or they might find a lot of hormonal ladies on their doorstep protesting :haha:

good luck for Thursday Lindy, I was a nervous wreck waiting for mine but it was all good, I'm sure yours will be too.

Keeping everything crossed for you Melbram, are they ringing you today? x


----------



## Melbram

well just had the call - out of the 19 eggs 13 were good enough for ICSI and 6 have fertilised - booked in for ET on Monday at 2pm - that morning wait is going to kill me...:dohh:

Hopefully the lil embies will grow nicely - argh so excited now :happydance:


----------



## susiesue

That's great news Melbram, got everything crossed you get some lovely embies :baby: It's a long wait but by then they should have a good idea which are the best ones. Good luck x 

Africa that's fab that you have the support letter at last. Surely the pct can't ignore the recommendation of a consultant. When do you find out? X 

Lindy I was super anxious before all my scans, I wish I had enjoyed it a bit more now but when you are in our position you don't take pregnancy for granted. All will be fine though, they always tell you v quick that they can see the heartbeat and then you can relax and watch bubs for a bit. Are you staying at the women's? Any worries or questions just give me a shout, I went through every worry in the book!! X 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lisa40

That's brilliant news melbram... Roll on Monday & grow little embies grow :yipee:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- That is wonderful news!! best of luck for transfer an the 2ww as that really is the worst part of it all! ha x

Lisa- Lol at the comment about all the hormonal ladies on pct doorstep. I got a lil image! haha x

Lindy- I have not seen the letter but when my GP gets her copy i will ask to see that  Good luck for your scan x

Susie- We will find out mid/end of aug so not long now  sooo nervous! how r u? x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Well done Melbram and AQ all comin along nicely!!

I'm just waiting for my AF basically and then I'm back on the rocky road!

Have a great weekend all of you x


----------



## BabydustxXx

Melbram that is great news :happydance:

AQ things seem to be moving forward with you too. Yay!

Well... I went to see the head embryologist this morning and to be honest it didnt really help. Basically the egg was fine (not what the women on the phone said) they just dont know why it didnt fertilise. It could be that they chose the wrong sperm. Mr Gazvani has suggested ovarian drilling which mr Troupe said i should consider. Thye are also getting in a new machine next week with magnifies the sperm 6000 times rather than 600 which will help with making sure they get the best one. It just felt like he was spending a load of money on a fancy machine and needed to make his money back some how so was trying to sell it to us. To be honest i dont want to be poked and prodded any more, i really have had enough. Going back today has made me feel really angry, why is it so hard for us? Iv enjoyed my break from all this baby stuff and today it brought back all those feelings that iv been trying so hard to block out. Argh!!! Its so frustrating


----------



## BabydustxXx

Just read to post back and i sound like a moaning old bag, sorry for ranting but sometimes i just get carried away


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- you are not a moaner at all! we are going through hell on earth and we are entitled to let steam off. Im sorry the appt didnt help you much :( maybe the ovarian drilling is a good idea? Ramadan Kareem xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hello everyones 

Well I am now PUPO!!:happydance: :wacko:

Had call this morning to go in for 11.30am - wasnt impressed that we were kept waiting for 30 minutes before getting called through! Bearing in mind I had drank lots of water and kept thinking about needing a pee

Out of the 6 that fertilised 4 stopped growing at 3 cells yesterday and there was two left one 6 cell and one 5 cell. Neither were the best quality so they put both back! Never expected that. Cant believe Im PUPO now just hope at least one of the sticks at least


----------



## Sharkey

Melbram; CONGRATZ on being PUPO with 2 :happydance: Can't believe that you are at this stage already, where does the time go? Good luck with the 2WW as you will be clock watching :haha: :kiss:

AQ; I am crossing everything and praying that that the both of you get the answers that you deserve off the panel In the next couple of weeks.....:kiss: 

Lindy how's the pregnancy going?? Won't be long until ure 12wk scan, to be honest I was worried building up to the scan and fearing the worst but there was no need!! Will pop on here for the update :kiss:

Hi to everyone x x x Sorry for the lack of personals my brain Is not functioning properly as there's been so much going on here (baby brain) please don't take offence :haha: Haven't been on here much as we were nearing the 4th anniversary last sunday which was painfull, still finding It hard to come to tems with It but I do know that all me energy needs to be positive for this little one growing Inside me.....x I am also keeping a low profile so not to cause to much upset to those still on this one big roller coaster :hugs: x x x


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies!!:wave: Hope everyone is well?
I've not been on here for a while, a lot going on at the mo! Have just been catching up with what's been going on.

Melbram, congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance:Hope those little ones snuggle in for u. Good luck and lots of baby dust:dust:!! x

Africa, how are things with u hun? I'm sorry that you and dh have been through a rough time, I really hope things are better and that ur back on track. Going through IVF is such a strain on relationship plus everything else you've been through. Let hope u get the funding to go for round 3!:hugs: x

Hi Babydust, hope u are well, sorry u didn't get the answers u were looking for. Will you consider the ovarian drilling? x

Lindy, not sure if i have congratulated u on your wonderful news! Huge congrats! Hope u are doing well :thumbup:x

Sharkey,Hope u are well x

Mrs E, hope AF comes soon so u can get started x

Hi Lisa, how are thing with u? x
Hi Jules78, good luck with FET x
Susiesue, nice to see that u still post, hope that all is well with u x
Sorry if i've missed anyone xx

AFM - As some of you know, my partner has not had great results from his last fullbody scan, he's waiting to go back in. I'm praying that the cancer isn't back.:cry: I wanted to put things on hold with my treatment but he insisted that we give it a go so we decided to go ahead with the next round of ivf with ICSI all the same. Sooo here goes our 4th attempt!!!!!!!:wacko:
I had my endo biopsy for NK cell last Tuesday night, very very painful!!Results will be back in 10 - 14 days. AF arrived yesterday morning so I phoned them at the Hewitt, going in tomorrow for my first scan and hopefully they will give me the goahead to start on my injections! I'm on the short protocol again this time with 2 amps. We are going to give the embryo glue, embryoscope and the new microscope for sperm selection a go!
Have been taking omega 3,6and9 suppliments along with extra vitamin E and B. flaxseed oil, folic acid, royal jelly and baby asprin!!:happydance:


----------



## Melbram

Aw Del great news! Good luck I pray you get your BFP and DH is ok x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- wow 16wks already! cannot believe your in 2nd tri! where is time going?! x

Melbram- CONGRATS on being pupo with twins! lots of sticky vibes coming your way x

Del- Nice to see you and fab news you are starting again! did u have the endo scratch at the womens? they have mentioned doing this with me but tbh i was in such horrific pain with hsg yrs ago that i would not have it done unless i was sedated. Just couldnt stand that level of pain again for possibly nothing :( what about gas an air? would that take the edge off it do u think? cos they had that on standby for my mock transfer but luckily i never needed it. Lots of luck to you! me an dh are a lot better thanks. Been a terrible time. We are putting all our energy into getting this 3rd cycle now  x

Hi to Lindy, MrsE, and all the gang x


----------



## Del xx

Hi Africa, glad that things are better with u and DH. I would never have it done again unless I was knocked out!!! I was told to take some pain killers before hand, but it didn't help! Gas and air might be a good idea if u are having it! I'm sure that it would help!!
I had it done privately at the Spire, Liverpool as they don't do the NK test at the womens xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Del. I will deffo be pushing for deep sedation and if they wont il be dosing up on gas and air big time! dont mind going thru agony for labour but not before even getting preg! we go thur enough xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats melbram! Stick stick stick!!!!

Hi to AQ, sharkey, jules, Babydust, susie sue and everybody elee( sorry if I missed your name off!) hope you are all well. 

Thanks for the reassurance for 12wscan. I've got everything crossed! Takes a week for bloods to come back so a week of nerves.... Thought that would've ended after 2ww :) not that I'm complaining. Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all! Ive finally got some good tes and now my internet is back up and working I can post more often

We start ivf treatment (well down regulation) a week on Tuesday (31st!) i'm so excited!! Is anyone else going through IVF then?!

Ive got a quick question thou, first time it's come up really I've apparently got a low AMH at 19 (although she said normal was 21) but when I used my best friend google the numbers dont add up now - can anyone shed any light on this?

We're going through IVF as I've got haldros in both tubes, any buddies starting ivf aroun then or can shed some light on this AMH levels would be awesome to know 

Gem x


----------



## Joanne C

Evening all...... Hope everyone is ok. Been reading all your lovely stories and keeping up. Got our consultation meeting this Thursday so getting very nervous now.....not sure what about really! I guess maybe getting some bad results, but then I guess if anything was that bad we would have been called in sooner as our blood tests were end April. So it looks like I'm just behind you Gem - hello! Should I be taking anything else other than folic acid, read somewhere about royal jelly and DHEA ( not even sure what that is!) and zinc and vitamin e for hubby? I read somewhere else if both tubes are blocked they may want to take them out first :growlmad: .....but again I assumed we would have been called in sooner. Maybe I read too much! Anyway it's so lovely to read all your info, very informative and easy to understand. Nite nite love J x


----------



## Likklegemz

Joanne C said:


> Evening all...... Hope everyone is ok. Been reading all your lovely stories and keeping up. Got our consultation meeting this Thursday so getting very nervous now.....not sure what about really! I guess maybe getting some bad results, but then I guess if anything was that bad we would have been called in sooner as our blood tests were end April. So it looks like I'm just behind you Gem - hello! Should I be taking anything else other than folic acid, read somewhere about royal jelly and DHEA ( not even sure what that is!) and zinc and vitamin e for hubby? I read somewhere else if both tubes are blocked they may want to take them out first :growlmad: .....but again I assumed we would have been called in sooner. Maybe I read too much! Anyway it's so lovely to read all your info, very informative and easy to understand. Nite nite love J x

Hi Joanne C - I wouldn't assume its bad news! :) I'm trying to stay positive, and if anything goes wrong my new motto (esp at work) is NMP - not my problem! Folic acid and if your like me with haldros I've been advised to up my wheat content (by the dietican) 

I'm under Dr Kingsland, and I was worried about that too - removing them before I've had a child just seems mental, and not something that I would consider just yet. Thankfully, he didnt recomend me removing these, he informed me that he's seen people with worst tubes who have gone on to have a natural pregnancy - just that IVF offers us the best chance.

I only found out today that my AMH is slightly low - 19, whilst an average is 21 but that just means I'll have a higher dose of drugs apparently.

There only concern is that I may have trouble with implantation, so they want to do a 'dry' run catheter test next week when I start the fertility drugs.

I'm trying accupunture to help me relax (I work in the NHS and with all the cuts occuring - and staff vacancies I've been quite stressed) and with all the problems I've had as a result of the HSG - not IVF that scares me, more the care I've received so far does. So I'm going to try anything - can anyone recomend anything that can help you relax and destress? Idea's would be greatfully received!


----------



## africaqueen

Likkle- Yay for starting soon and AMH of 19 is fine hun. Mine is 2.5 and we still got 6 eggs last cycle although sadly it was another fail :( I have no tubes following 2 ectopics and IVF can slightly increase risk of ectopic so if you have badly damaged tubes just be very aware of this if you are not going to have them removed. Would hate anyone to go through what i did x

Joanne- Good luck for your joint consultant meeting. Its usually with a senior nurse and u should get a start date providing all tests are fine  don't take DHEA without go ahead from consultant as only used in women with very low egg reserve like myself or it can do more harm than good x

xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Thanks Gem and AQ! And Gem can I just ask what haldros and hgs is?! Still new to all this! And what is a catheter for??!! Sorry lots of questions! J x


----------



## Melbram

Hi Likklegems and Joanne - good luck with your up and comming appointment/stasrting your cycle - exciting times 

Hi to everyone else hope everyones well x 

Afm I have had a very long day waiting around...Oddly I have been waking up every morning between 4am and 5am with stomach cramps. This morning they were hurendous and I also felt really sick. I can normally cope ok with pain but couldnt hack this so went to A&E about 6am where I spent 2 1/2 hours to be told its "normal" "dont worry". :wacko:

I got home and rang the Hewitt and was booked in for a scan - another hour waiting...yep OHSS. Because the pain is only really for an hour in the morning and them im pretty much ok throughout the day save for a bit of discomfort walking they didnt admit me [-o&lt; Jus thad some blood tets done - get results tomorrow and should have another scan next week

So I am here upping my fluids even more :dohh: Im scared though that the lil embies wont survive becuase I have OHSS - cant seem to find any info on this and didnt want to ask the nurse in front of OH because he's just overly excited at the min - any ideas?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi JoanneC 

HSG is a hystrosalpingagram (think I've spelt that right!) it's where they insert a catheter and pump you full of due then take X-rays! 

Mine showed that my tubes were distorted and had fluid in it, hence the hydros - hydrosalpix! :(

Just means they have to by pass my tubes so fingers crossed it should do smoothly as that and AMH level slight below normal (how many eggs I've got left) - what IVF was originally designed for

Hae you not had one yet?! I thought it was part of the process before being referred for IVF?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Melbram 

Sorry to hear you've got OHSS what dosage of drugs are you on?! Did they lower it?


----------



## Joanne C

Hi Gem thanks for that. I had a laparoscopy and dye test operation to see why I wasnt getting pregnant and having 3 week periods! The op showed both tubes completely blocked...so I got an instant referal for IVF. Bleeding they think is hormonal, but I hope it won't effect the success rate! So many things to think about!! J x


----------



## Likklegemz

Your in the same boat as me then I just had the HSG instead! Mine are 24 days apart.

Do you know when youll be starting treatment - seems like your just behind me so you should start soon. Scared but excited now! Only one week to go till down regulatiln


----------



## Joanne C

Lots of luck gem....
I bleed for 3 weeks, then have one week off....bl**dy nightmare, literally!! He he!
Got our consultation meeting this Thursday, so I assume we will start soon after...eek!


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram said:


> Hi Likklegems and Joanne - good luck with your up and comming appointment/stasrting your cycle - exciting times
> 
> Hi to everyone else hope everyones well x
> 
> Afm I have had a very long day waiting around...Oddly I have been waking up every morning between 4am and 5am with stomach cramps. This morning they were hurendous and I also felt really sick. I can normally cope ok with pain but couldnt hack this so went to A&E about 6am where I spent 2 1/2 hours to be told its "normal" "dont worry". :wacko:
> 
> I got home and rang the Hewitt and was booked in for a scan - another hour waiting...yep OHSS. Because the pain is only really for an hour in the morning and them im pretty much ok throughout the day save for a bit of discomfort walking they didnt admit me [-o&lt; Jus thad some blood tets done - get results tomorrow and should have another scan next week
> 
> So I am here upping my fluids even more :dohh: Im scared though that the lil embies wont survive becuase I have OHSS - cant seem to find any info on this and didnt want to ask the nurse in front of OH because he's just overly excited at the min - any ideas?

Melbram- my friend who ended up with a boy and girl on her first go was hospitalised with OHSS. Try and relax. Get those lucosade still sport things down you but mainly try and relax and send sticky vibes to those beans. X


----------



## Joanne C

Lots of luck gem....
I bleed for 3 weeks, then have one week off....bl**dy nightmare, literally!! He he!
Got our consultation meeting this Thursday, so I assume we will start soon after...eek!


----------



## Lindylou

Licklegem and Joanne. Lots of Babydust for your cycles. Don't stress over AMH figures , you have no control over them. Just take extra special care of yourselves, pamper and relax... and get those vitamins down you :) Xx


----------



## Melbram

Likklegemz said:


> Hi Melbram
> 
> Sorry to hear you've got OHSS what dosage of drugs are you on?! Did they lower it?

I had my transfer last Wednesday but I was on two amps of Menopur x


----------



## Melbram

Lindylou said:


> Melbram said:
> 
> 
> Hi Likklegems and Joanne - good luck with your up and comming appointment/stasrting your cycle - exciting times
> 
> Hi to everyone else hope everyones well x
> 
> Afm I have had a very long day waiting around...Oddly I have been waking up every morning between 4am and 5am with stomach cramps. This morning they were hurendous and I also felt really sick. I can normally cope ok with pain but couldnt hack this so went to A&E about 6am where I spent 2 1/2 hours to be told its "normal" "dont worry". :wacko:
> 
> I got home and rang the Hewitt and was booked in for a scan - another hour waiting...yep OHSS. Because the pain is only really for an hour in the morning and them im pretty much ok throughout the day save for a bit of discomfort walking they didnt admit me [-o&lt; Jus thad some blood tets done - get results tomorrow and should have another scan next week
> 
> So I am here upping my fluids even more :dohh: Im scared though that the lil embies wont survive becuase I have OHSS - cant seem to find any info on this and didnt want to ask the nurse in front of OH because he's just overly excited at the min - any ideas?
> 
> Melbram- my friend who ended up with a boy and girl on her first go was hospitalised with OHSS. Try and relax. Get those lucosade still sport things down you but mainly try and relax and send sticky vibes to those beans. XClick to expand...


Aw that's good to hear LIndy - thanks - I wont give up just yet then :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Don't give up melbram. Keep positive for your little beans and try and relax. Love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope you feel better soon melbram and i know lots of women who had OHSS and got pregnant infact sometimes its a good sign as OHSS develops quicker once pregnancy hormones start ;-) pma pma xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey everyone

Hope everyone is having a good day, has anyone used the embroscope and would you recommend it!? It's not funded as part of our nhs treatment but I'm wondering if it's worth it for £700, has anyone used it and would you recommend it?


----------



## Likklegemz

Melbram - fingers crossed for you! I'm thinking of you and hope it results in a BFP!


----------



## MrsE75

Likklegemz said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day, has anyone used the embroscope and would you recommend it!? It's not funded as part of our nhs treatment but I'm wondering if it's worth it for £700, has anyone used it and would you recommend it?

Hi Likklegemz - yes we used it in our 1st cycle and will be using it 2nd cycle too. We got pregnant but MC at 9wks but when we went to speak to consultant and embryologist they were able to look at all the rate of cells spliting. If you can afford £700 then I would say at least you wouldn't have any regrets after that's how we view it. 

Good luck


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks MrsE75! Yes we're getting In touch with them to arrange it, just wondered what everyone's opinion was. As we're NHS patients and our cost is minimal other than prescriptions we thought we'd do it

I might never get that moment of unexpectedly saying to hubby I'm pregnant but this way we get to view our hopefully baby when ten an embryo - that's gotta be pretty special really!


----------



## Sharkey

Hi Girls :flower:

Liklegemz; we used the embryoscope on our 1st IVF/ICSI cycle which ended In a mahoosive BFP for us & we are currently 16+4 pregnant.......According to LWH It Improves success rates which In my opinion I believe as we were given under 10% of any fertility treatment working due to my 0.00 AMH levels & no tubes. If you have the £700 to spare then I would go for It!! Looking back now It was the best decision we ever made..... Good luck with your up n coming cycle x

Melbram; hope you will be feeling better soon!! How you getting on so far? Wishing you the very best :kiss:


----------



## Lindylou

Likklegemz said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day, has anyone used the embroscope and would you recommend it!? It's not funded as part of our nhs treatment but I'm wondering if it's worth it for £700, has anyone used it and would you recommend it?

When I had my follow up appointment dr Russell said he would Definitaly advise using it as the results looked really promising with it. I had saved up up use it. X


----------



## Lindylou

Ps I did hear on another thread you need to make it clear you want to use it when you start treatment as it is getting very popular and limited spaces


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone :) 

Melbram I hope you are ok with the ohss. From what I have read it doesn't seem to affect implantation but make sure you put your feet up and let those lovely embies settle in. When's your test date? 

Sharkey can't believe you are 16+4!!! Time just flys once you past 12 weeks. Are you having baby at the women's? 

Lindy have you had your 12 week scan yet? 

Del good to hear from you. I really hope your oh is ok and his test results come back ok. Loads of pma coming your way for your cycle, will be keeping everything crossed. 

Africa hope you are ok and not going too mad waiting for the pct decision. I'm doing good, every day I am thankful for my miracle and it makes me sad to think of you all still on this journey but I have hope that you will get your dream. 
You were asking about Jane, I haven't heard anything. I was also on Isabella's pregnancy thread and she was asking too. She got her bfp about 6 weeks after me I think so she must have had baby. Hope all is ok. Do you ever hear from Laura? 

Hi to everyone else and welcome to the new ladies xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Hope Jane is ok. Glad Isabella is doing ok. Tell her to pop over and say hi  Yeah i still hear from Laura as i have her on FB. She is doing well and her gorge lil daughter is sooo cute! glad your ok and so happy and i pray we all experience that too  x

As regards the scope i think we will be saving for that too! sounds very promising! it is well worth 700 if it increases chances even by a few percent in my book xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Got my scan today. So nervous, will be a long wait gor bloods results


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Lindy, I'm sure all will be great with the scan :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Melbram

HI Sharkey and Susie - after drinking loads and loads of water im feeling much better now. Sore boobies but I gues that could be pregnancy or period :wacko: Test day is next Friday...it feels so far away! x

Good luck with your scan Linday x


----------



## Del xx

Good morning ladies! How's everyone doing?

Hi and weclome to those of you who have just joined the thread. Good luck with your cycles. I'm sure u will find lots of support on here, it's nice to talk to others going through the same thing. 

Melbram, glad u are feeling better, I had it with my first round, not nice. Take it easy and keep drinking lots of water. Keeping everything crossed for u xx

Lindy, good luck with your scan hun xx

Susie, thanks for that lovely msg, hope all is well with u xx

Africa, u ok hun, what u up 2? xx
Hi to everyone else.

Well... I started my injections on Monday!! :happydance:So far so good! Back in 2moz for another scan. Had a phone call last nigh with the result of my Nk biopsy...my count is very high!!! :cry:No wonder my little embs don't implant. :nope:I'm having intralipid treatment to help lower it on Sunday. Lets hope it helps, but there is still no guarentee that it will work as my count is sooo high. I don't understand why they dont test for things like this on the NHS before treatment is started!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram - keep relaxing. My boobs were unbearably sore so fx. It is so confusing as AF and progesterone give so many symptoms. Just keep sending love and stickiness to those embbies and imagining them snuggling in. Xxx
Del- good luck with the scan. 
Had scan today. All seemed good thankfully. Just waiting on bloods next week so fx! It would not keep still doing an aerobic workout.


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Everyone :wave:

Susie; we wont be having our baby at the women's as we're based In North Wales (Llyn Peninsula)..... Cant believe how quick things have gone for us :haha: How's motherhood treating you? :kiss:

Lindy; congratz on your scan! Most amazing feeling Is hearing the heartbeat & seeing the lo moving around :kiss: 

AQ; how's the wait? :kiss:

Del; I'm so sorry to hear about your results :cry: :flower:

Melbram; hope your feeling better today!! Have you got any symptoms yet? :kiss:

Lisa; how you feeling? You haven't got long to go now :kiss:


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: del, doesn't make sense does it why they don't test for everything first!!

:yipee: for the scan lindy

I'm doing well thanks melbram, got a meeting in work tomorrow to discuss my maternity leave & plans afterwards... Makes it all seem very real, it's also scary how fast time is going, although daily it feels very slow! Weird!
I'm not having any problems though, had a relatively straightforward time so far so I'm hoping that continues with the birth... I'm a tad terrified :shock: but I know it'll be worth it.

:hugs: to everyone else

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Ah glad scan went well. Bet it was surreal seeing your lil baba moving about like that... its my ultimate dream to see that x

Del- Yay for starting jabs! good luck. I am ok as it goes thanks. Just waiting game x

Melbram- The 2nd half of the 2ww is torture isnt it! fingers crossed you get your bfp x

Sharkey- I am slowly losing the plot with the waiting for the decision! haha. If its a yes all would of been worth it tho. Glad your doing well x


----------



## Melbram

Sharkey said:


> Hello Everyone :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Melbram; hope your feeling better today!! Have you got any symptoms yet? :kiss:
> 
> Im feeling much better today and I no longer look 3 months pregnant! Some mild twinges now and sore boobies and always hungry if that's even a symptom :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

AQ you will get there. Xxxxxx

Melbram- when is your test date?


----------



## Melbram

Hi Lindy - test dates next Friday...now its dragging


----------



## Lindylou

Are you in work or taking time off ?


----------



## Melbram

I've taken time off because as a lawyer stress is in my job description lol so i've got lots of books to read to keep me occupied and lunch dates with friends etc x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all well my AF arived today but HC is closed so left a message and will call the tomorrow and see if I can get on IMSI this cycle. Wish me luck although I don't really want to be injecting but hey ho!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck MrsE! Wishing you lots of luck and hope your 2nd time lucky xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Any news AQ on the 3rd cycle for you when is the meeting?

Melbram - this week will drag just try an keep busy! Good luck for Friday


----------



## africaqueen

The panel meeting is not till 13th Aug so earliest we will hear is around the 14th Aug. So nervous! just dont know what we will do if they say no... would take us so long to save £6000... ah well i need to think positive that they will say yes  u excited about starting again? pray this one is your sticky bean xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone...hope u r all having a nice weekend : )
Lots of luck MRSE and Melbram :)
AFM...we had our consultation on thurs, was so nervous! But just lots of questions really, my prolactin was high which I know about anyway so had to have it re tested ...and the nurse that saw us Jan, said she would have to write to my docs for more info about it. Hope that doesn't take too long. She also needs to speak to the doctor to find out how to start me as I bleed for 3weeks and only have one week off. So didn't really find out when we will start ...I'm not very patient unfortunately! Need to wait now for another appointment ...hope it's not too long.
She also said my Aph test was low 3.1... Does anyone know what 'normal' is? I've looked online but the numbers seem to be different. Thank you...
More waiting now i guess for the next appointment.
Nite nite J x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Joanne C - the waiting is the worse part of the whole process once you get going though it seems to go at lightening speed so hang on in there. I think you mean your AMH test results was 3.1 well mine is 0.00 and I got pregnant but MC at 9 wks plus Sharkey on here also has 0.00 and she's now about 18 wks pregnant so I really wouldn't worry too much. That test basically gives them and indication on what dosage to put you on and if you're at risk of OHSS. Good luck. 

Waiting for 9am to give the hosp a call and see if the IMSI machine has arrived and we can get on our cycle this month. I can't say I'm thrilled with having to go through this again but it's a very small price to pay for our family &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Melbram

HI Joanne sorry to hear you have more waiting to endure that really is the worst part of it all - hoipe you get your appointment soon!

MrsE - any news on whether the IMSI machine has arrived?....and what is it? Good luck with this cycle xx

afm no change in symptoms just feel like Im due on and praying it doesnt show


----------



## MrsE75

Well I've had my call and I'm on my 2nd cycle. Injections start on 20th Aug. I'm assuming the IMSI machine is in otherwise they would have told me to wait until next cycle. IMSI is basically where normally the sperm is magnified x600 times actual size this IMSI machine magnifies them x6000 times actual size. Supposed to help see fragmentation in the sperm head which may not be seen at x600 is what they told me. Used mainly for male probs which I not have but they're view is that lets get the top of the top sperm and hope for a full term pregnancy. There is nothing they can do with my eggs other than been on DHEA for 3 months prior to EC. Last time I was only on it for 7wks due to timings so hope it will have even better effect this time. 

Melbram - don't worry I didn't start symptoms until about 10 days after testing just had the pulling and twinges in the two weeks. Fx x


----------



## Del xx

Hi everyone,hope ur all well?
MrsE,good luck with this round xx imsi machine was used for the first time on Thursday! They've had very good results apparently! We are also going to be giving it a go.

Melbram,hope ur coping with the 2ww. Be positive xx

Africa,fx u will get your funding,not long to wait now.Xx

Joanne, hope u can get started soon. Xx 

Hi to the rest of the gang Xx

Afm.... had my intralipid yesterday to help lower the high nk count,let's hope it works,was on the iv drip for nearly 6 hours! Stims going well,lots if follies on both sides but not big enough yet! Back on Wednesday for another scan! X


----------



## Melbram

MrsE - yey for starting the injections soon :happydance: 

Del:good luck with your next scan :)


----------



## Joanne C

Thank you all.... And good luck with IMSI, 2ww and scans etc..... I need to learn some of this lingo! X


----------



## MrsE75

Del - not heard of the treatment your having or why your having it but good luck xx how did they find out about nk cells? I'm worried in case I've got something which is going to mean multiple MC but after one MC they put it down to nature. Good luck x


----------



## Melbram

Morning everyone well I have had some brown discharge this morning which would normally indicate that the :witch: is on her way :cry: I feel so diflated and have until Friday to actually test. From transfer I havent felt as if this was going to work once I found out the embies werent good quality - I had been so positive up to that point and everything had run like clockwork and I had a good response but perhaps this isnt our time :wacko:


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies!
Melbram -Let's hope it's due to implantation, I'm keeping everything crossed for u :hugs:xx

Mrs E - Thank u. As i had three failed transfers with generally good quality embryos I decided to do some reasearch. I read a lot of articles about women with raised natural killer cell in their womb that attacked the embryo and stoped implantation. Everyone has natural killer cells it's just higher in some women. A biopsy of the womb is the only way to detect it. Unfortunately this test is not available on the nhs or at the Womens, so the only way is to find a private consultant that specialises in this area and is willing to do it at a private clinic or hospital. It's very expensive!
If the results come back as high (mine was very high!) they then offer a treatment that's called intralipid. It's basically an infusion of nutrients that are high in fats and it is proven to help lower the nk count.
I'm glad that i went ahead with the biopsy, at least i now know that I have given this round all that I can. I'm not sure if the intralipid infusion will work for me as the count was so high........i'll have to just wait and see!!:wacko:

Hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## MrsE75

Del - wow, now you mention it I think it was in an article about some newsreader a while back. I'm hoping then cos I actually got pregnant then I don't have them!! Sounds very invasive to take biopsies and all that. So where are you up to in this cycle now you've had your infusion? Good luck xx


----------



## susiesue

Melbram I had brown discharge as well during the 2ww, lasted about 2 days. I also get that before af so try not to worry too much, I know it's really tough waiting to test but you really can't read too much into symptoms, or lack of! Everything crossed for you! x 

Del good luck with your scan tomorrow x 

Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all! Hope everyone's had a good weekend/Monday!

Went away for the weekend and I've just started our IVF journey with the down regulation drugs! So excited! Hubby's doing them for me, just wondered if anyone had any side effects!


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram- I had a brown discharge and rang through- they said brown is old blood and could even be from EC. Told me to call back if heavier or red. It stopped pretty quick. 

Mrse- not long to go now. Being on round 2 

AQ- what date is your appeal. 

Del- good luck with scan. 

Jo- use the time to prepare yourself emotionally and physically. It will be here before you know it!

Hope everybody else is doing well. 

Licklegem- good luck! I found down reg tiring. Just felt wiped out and had some flushes. 

Got my bloods- all good! I need to start trying to relax. 

Just to give you all a boost - had a patient in who has been having IVF at the women's (but 4th go at Chester) , she is now 22 weeks pregnant !!! Keep the PMA going.


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Fingers crossed its implantation! pma pma x

Lindy- Our appeal hearing date is 13th aug. All relevant paperwork has been handed to the panel for them to access before the meeting. How are u doing? x

Hi to susie, Likkle, MrsE, Del and all the gang x


----------



## Lindylou

How are you doing melbram?


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- I'm doing ok. Had a lot of stresss at work. Really trying to not let it get to me. I have not told them I'm pregnant yet but think I better had. Might try today. Got everything crossed for your appeal. Are you going to stay at the women's?


----------



## Melbram

Hi Lindy im ok thanks just anxious to get to Friday now so I just know either way ;)


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Yeah if we are successful with the appeal we will have to stay at the women's so hoping they make us 3rd time lucky! glad your ok and cant believe your in 2nd tri already! where does time go?! x

Melbram- Hang in there! i know its torture and 2nd wk the worst but nearly there now. Are u going to hold out till OTD or test early...? ;-) x


----------



## Del xx

Hi everyone, hope ur all well xx
Just a quick update - Thanks for all the good luck msgs, means a lot xx Had scan today, lots of follies so booked in for egg collection Friday morning!!! :happydance:
I have some pain in my left side, lets hope they haven't over stimulated me..again!!! I'm on a a low dose of 2 amps but still i have 15 follicles on 1 side and 10 on the other :shrug: xx

Melbram - hope ur ok xx


----------



## Del xx

MrsE75 said:


> Del - wow, now you mention it I think it was in an article about some newsreader a while back. I'm hoping then cos I actually got pregnant then I don't have them!! Sounds very invasive to take biopsies and all that. So where are you up to in this cycle now you've had your infusion? Good luck xx

Thank u xx Yes very invasive, but hope it will be worth it. Had my infusion on Sunday. Egg collection on Friday!!! All the best to u with this next round xx:flower:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck for Friday del. keep eying those fluids down you xx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- cannot believe 2nd trimester. Stunned. Don't feel any different ( don't know what I expected!) I just look like I've eaten Christmas dinner. Into August now so appeal soon!


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ - any news on your appeal yet?! I'm on my second day of injections, I thought it was far too early to be suffering from side affects but ive broken out in spots and feel so tired!

Does anyone know why you get the injections as opposed to the nasal spray? I hate needles! :(


----------



## Lindylou

Likklegem- sadly I think it is down to money! The day after my injections I was so dozy , I blamed the injections but might not har been :) xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Wow wish my clapped out ovaries responded that well! best of luck for Fri! everything crossed for you x

Likkle- Appeal decision is on 13th Aug. That is when it goes before the panel for final decision. Soooo nervous! x


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck for Friday Del and best of luck for testing tomorrow Melbram :hugs:

AQ good luck to you too, only 11 sleeps to go & then I'm sure you'll be on to your next round :thumbup:

Lindy, congrats to 2nd tri... It seems to go so slowly each day but then you look back & it'd like omg where did the weeks go :shock:

:Hi: to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you all... Well for the next 9 weeks anyway :haha:

:dust:
xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I haven't posted on here for ages as I have been trying to stay away. There has been a lot going on and since I have last been on a lot of BFP's (Hooray!)

Africaqueen - I have my fingers crossed for your appeal. Hope everything goes to plan and you get your extra funding.

Babydust - Our cases sound very similar. How many eggs did they collect last time?

AFM - Well as some of you know I had two very unsuccessful cycles at Liverpool Women's and out of 20 eggs only got one to fertilise. It looked like a good one but I bleed 6 days before test date. Having further tests they found I had low Amh even though I responded okay to the drugs. I have since moved to Care Manchester but again had another very unsuccessful cycle. I was on short protocol at Care and out of 8 eggs I had 7 that were mature enough to inject with ICSI. They used a PICSI dish to help select the best sperm but again we only got one to fertilise which failed to divide normally. Gutted is not the word. We went for our follow up at Care and they are at a loss as to why this is happening as sperm and eggs both look healthy. The consultant did say something about us being incompatible but I really think that was a get out. The head embryologist came to speak to us and again was unsure about why it is not working for us but said he has seen this happen before and people to go on and get fertilisation and pregnancy. As we do not know whether it is an egg of sperm problem we do not even know whether donor eggs of sperm would be the best way to go. The Head embryologist suggested having another go with our own cells. I am a teacher so asked if it would be too soon to have another go during the holidays and consultant said fine as long as I have one natural cycle before starting (which I have now had). I am mid cycle now I think so it will be a couple of weeks before I start the rollercoaster again. We have pushed to use a different stimulant this time so am trying a straight Gonal f cycle. I just hope that is the right decision and I end up with no eggs. I just feel we need to change something it our cycle. I am absolutely petrified about that awful negative feeling again but there seems to be no other way out as I am desperate to be a Mum and my husband to be a Dad. The plan is if we have the same result again we would try half donor sperm next time to identify a sperm or egg problem.
We have had all possible tests at this stage. 

Good luck to all those ladies waiting results and starting their cycles. Is anyone due to start the middle of August?
xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Any news? Everyone ok?
Africa,count down until u get to know about your funding,fx for u. Xx
Melbram,how r things with u? Xx 
Cvaeh,lovely to hear from u. Sorry that things have not gone well. Fx for better results with next round xx

Hi to the rest of the gang.
Well I'm already in liverpool,booked in to a nice apartment for tonight! It will save us having to set off at 5.30 tomorrow morning as I need to be at the Hewitt for 7.30! Will go out for a meal later and hopefully have a relaxing evening! Bring on the EC tomorrow morning!! still drinking lots of water as I still have some pain on one side Xx


----------



## Melbram

Cvaeh - sorry to hear you've been having a rubbish time to say the least fx you get some more fertilised eggs and hopefully get to the root of the problem x 

Good luck tomorrow Del x

afm my wait is nearly over - test day tomorrow - argh!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindylou said:


> Likklegem- sadly I think it is down to money! The day after my injections I was so dozy , I blamed the injections but might not har been :) xxxx

Oh good! Glad I'm not imagining things. My husbands aunt died last week and the funeral was today, having to fit injection round funeral was not easy, had to do it in the car park of the wake (not very pleasant) and 40 mins early as we were giving elderly relatives a lift home. 

The needles are ok within 1 hour of the injection every day according to the nurse so should be fine. I'm so tired now and on the way back to Liverpool feeling rather bloated!

AQ: do you know who is on your panel? I work in the NHS and may know the commussioners involved


----------



## Lindylou

Not long now Lisa- are you gettin excited now?!

Cvah- good luck with your cycle. 

Del- good luck for tomorrow. Have a nice bubble bath tonight and relax.


----------



## Del xx

Melbram said:


> Cvaeh - sorry to hear you've been having a rubbish time to say the least fx you get some more fertilised eggs and hopefully get to the root of the problem x
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Del x
> 
> afm my wait is nearly over - test day tomorrow - argh!!!

Good luck with your test,let's hope for a BFP! Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck Del got everything crossed xx

Cveah - so sorry to hear your story and hope the next cycle is better for you x


----------



## Jules78

Hey Everyone.......

AQ ..... Good luck for the 13th.... Got everything crossed for you, you deserve it. 

Lindy.... Can't believe you are 13 weeks already ! So exciting! 
Hi to everyone else..... Love reading how it's all going or everyone. 

So I'm getting ready for FET.... Had our baseline on Monday then the embryologist called and looks like transfer will be 24th aug.... Beyond excited !!! Counting the seconds! 
But we want 2 embryos put back.... We have 6 ...... I'm not sure what bit you slip that in ?! The embryologist will be calling us on the 22nd...to check all is stil ok. Is that when I tell them? I also don't know what to say to them... I want 2 frosties back pls lol ! I just feel that they will try to convince us not too. 

But other than that we are very hopeful and after the cancelled transfer last time this is just what we need xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah that's brilliant Jules, I guess you just have to stand your ground & be firm about the 2 you want. It's one thing I've learnt being pregnant is that I have to stand up for what I want, beforehand I'd tend to go with the flow & just do things because others wanted to, I'm much mote assertive now because so much depends on my decisions! I'm sure they'll respect what you want, just stay strong :strong:

& I'm a little excited Lindy, but more scared I think lol, not really of the labour or anything but I'm just so terrified that something might go wrong still. I guess it's like flying, I always feel fine during the middle bit but the take off (first few weeks) and landing (last few & birth) are the scariest parts that tend to have the most complications.

I guess we'll never stop worrying when it's something that's sooooo wanted!

Anyway sorry to ramble there, hope I've not upset/offended anyone, I just get a bit overwhelmed sometimes! 

xxx


----------



## Jules78

Your right Lisa..... I think strong is the best word to describe this whole process ! Thanks xx


----------



## Melbram

Well I got a :bfn: as anticipated and the :witch: arrived right on cue :growlmad:

It wasnt meant to be this time so im going to throw everything into our next and last chance!

what can you ladies recommend to take/eat for good egg quality/prepare my body? Also is there a charge to use the new ISMI machine?


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs and love. Cxxx


----------



## little_angel

Hi All, 

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing ... just after a little bit of advice.

I have my first consultant's appointment at the Women's on 4 September. I've been desperately trying to lose weight since January, and have so far lost just over 5 stone, my BMI is currently at 33, I know I need to get it down to below 29 to get the treatment, and I'm going to keep working on losing that (29lb to go) - my GP says she sees no reason why I can't go for it now I've lost so much weight, and I continue to lose it - but what should I expect from my first appointment? How long is it before you all started your actual treatment? I'm very scared as I turn 35 this month and I'm bothered that I've left it too late.

Help!!

Shelly xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Thinking of you melbram x x x


----------



## Del xx

Melbram said:


> Well I got a :bfn: as anticipated and the :witch: arrived right on cue :growlmad:
> 
> It wasnt meant to be this time so im going to throw everything into our next and last chance!
> 
> what can you ladies recommend to take/eat for good egg quality/prepare my body? Also is there a charge to use the new ISMIi machine?

So sorry Melbram,sending u a big hug Xx 
Imsi is an extra £300.


----------



## Del xx

Just a quick update..16 eggs this morning! it will be a long night wait for tomorrow morning's phone call! Just got home and not feeling too good so I'm off to bed. Xx


----------



## Melbram

Thanks Del...16 eggs :happydance: everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow x lots of babydust comming your way :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsE75

Del - congrats 16 that's fantastic!! Good luck for your call. 

Melbram - I have an AMH of zero so they recommended I start taking DHEA (25mg x 3 per day) they gave me the website to buy from - biovea. They cost about £25-30 and they wanted me to be taking 3 months prior to EC basically. I did this for first cycle but only had time to do for 7 wks this time it will be 3 months. Research (not at HC) suggests it helps with egg quality an I got a BFP 1st time but MC. When you go for follow up ask them about it xx


----------



## Lindylou

Fingers crossed del for a good report tomorrow!


----------



## Likklegemz

Fingers crossed Del!

Can I pick everyone elses brain? I had my catheter test today, absolute disaster! Had to abandone it in the end as I was in that much pain and discomfort. It's all started since this stupid HSG and I'm really worried now, they've said that I'll probably have to be sedated for putting the embryos back in, but that's not what I want really. what has everyone else done in this situation? apparently nothing physically wrong, just physiological damage from the badly done HSG. Which reminds me, had a letter thru my complaint was upheld. Feel so emotional and pathetic, doesn't hp being on the drugs for down regulation I suppose


----------



## Lindylou

Likklegem- I know it is not ideal but if a Little bit of light sedation makes it easier I would Go for it because it can only help the more relaxed you are. Sedation comes in lots of levels, from the one we have for collection to gas and air. Maybe discuss the level they are suggesting. Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindylou said:


> Likklegem- I know it is not ideal but if a Little bit of light sedation makes it easier I would Go for it because it can only help the more relaxed you are. Sedation comes in lots of levels, from the one we have for collection to gas and air. Maybe discuss the level they are suggesting. Xxx

Thanks hun, I did ask and the doctor came in and said it would be sedation, and that the worry was whether there would be a clear path to insert the embryo

I'm so scared! I've never had a smear that was painful or had trouble having sex and since the HSG it's been a 180 - I'm in so much pain and I can't stop crying. Just want the pain to go away, had a hot bath, and taken some paracetamol but doesn't seem to have helped


----------



## Lindylou

Have you tried hot water bottle?


----------



## africaqueen

Likkle- I had a agonizing hsg yrs ago and had a mock transfer expecting it to be so painful i had gas and air on standby but thankfully i didnt feel a thing so im sorry you had to go through that and im sure light sedation will take the edge off things for you. I dont know who is on the panel... what is it you do for the NHS? i would love to be a nurse one day x

Melbram- Im sorry this cycle didnt work out but next cycle will be better as they know what they are dealing with better. Be kind to yourself and have a glass of wine and some relaxation x

Del- That's great news! good luck for report tomorrow x

Cvaeh- Best of luck on your next cycle. Fingers crossed for you x

Jules- Good luck for next cycle too x

Hi to babydust, susie, lindy, lisa and all the gang xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Not got a hot water bottle, but have got a wheat bag which I'm using. Jst can't seem to put myself in a comfortable position :(


----------



## Del xx

Hi everyone,how's things? Hope you r all having a nice weekend. Thank u for all the good luck messages.....had the phone call ...12 eggs were mature enough to be injected and 7 have fertilized! They are aiming for a 5 day transfer,so hopefully will be in for ET on Wednesday if all goes well! Grow embies,grow!! Xx

Likklegemz,hope ur feeling better today. Sorry u had a hard time with mock transfer Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Del that's brilliant news! Keeping everything crossed for you both!!! 

Feeling slightly better, although still a bit sore down there not to the degree of last night thou which is good news. Had a few hot baths and have taken paracetamol and drink lots f water to help

AQ: Im not a nurse, commisioning business information. So I do lots of FOI requests and look at waiting times / complaints etc. some of the stories make me upset thou, but I suppose having read lots of complaints before it helped me write my own complaint letters

Fingers crossed for Thursday shall be thinking of you - will you know on the day or do you have to wait for a written response?


----------



## Lisa40

Oh melbram, I'm so so sorry :hugs: onwards & upwards sweetie :hugs:

del that's really great news, best of luck for transfer next week, will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is ok too, big hugs to all of you & lots of :dust:

xxx


----------



## Melbram

Great news Del - fingers crossed for a lil blasto x


----------



## Del xx

Thank u ladies Xx
Melbram,hope ur ok,I know only too well what your going through. 
For this round I took folic acid,omega 3,6,9, flaxseed oil,vitamin e and b,royal jelly and baby asprin. How many amps were u on for stims? Xx

Lisa,hope u and bump r ok,not long 4 u now Xx

Hi to the rest of the gang xx


----------



## Melbram

HI Del I was on two amps and responded really well - probably too well ending up with 19 eggs. Although out of 19 eggs the two embies they put back werent good quality so want to try and get my eggs at their best for round 2 and use the IMSI machine for OH x


----------



## MrsE75

Del - when do you start taking the asprin and when do you stop? Wondering if it may help me avoid MC, why are you taking it and who prescribed it HC or GP?


----------



## africaqueen

Del-FAB news!! so happy for you an yay for trying to get to blast! everything crossed for you x

Likkle- Thanks. We will get a written response so be after the 13th unless they email our clinic or GP straight after the meeting which i doubt... lol x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Fabulous result del! Grow embbies grow!!!!


----------



## Del xx

Melbram - that's a lot of eggs with only 2 amps,I don't think they stim using one,they do coasting instead,where they tell u at a scan to miss a day of injecting. Ask about it at your follow-up. I'm sure they will advice a short protocol next time Xx

Mrs E - I read that a lot of women with immune issues and implantation failure were being adviced to take baby asprin as a part of their treatment....so I asked Mr Gazvani about it,he agreed that it wouldn'tdo me any harm to be on it and gave me the go ahead! I'm not sure for how long I need to be on it,I suppose it will depend on the result of this cycle. I started taking it in May. Xx


----------



## little_angel

I know, may be I'm not part of the gang, but I just felt a little disappointed that nobody responded to my queries.

I think I'll have to just find someone else to help.

Thanks anyway. Wishing you all good luck on your IVF journies.


----------



## africaqueen

Little Angel- Just read your post and to be honest its not that your not part of the gang, its that when someone who's been on the thread a long time gets a BFN, Most posts are in relation to that an think we missed your post so dont feel like that. Your more than welcome here and we all support eachother. As regards BMI, It needs to be 30 or under to start IVF at the womens and they do weigh you before starting treatment to make sure. With my last cycle as i was already in the system they didnt weigh me an my BMI was a bit over 30 and another fail so tbh try get below 30 as maybe it does have a baring on the outcome... iv had 2 fails so im going to be making sure my BMI is below 30 before we go again. You respond better to the drugs. If you go for your appt they will tell u to go back when u have lost the weight and then you will be sent a invite to a PIE(Patient info evening) which takes about a mth to get the invite and then you get all the paperwork you an OH need to fill in an to have all the blood tests an semen test done an then when all results are in, providing all is ok(i was not immune to rubella so we were delayed by 2mths whilst i had the MMR jabs) then you have a 'joint consultant' appt which is usually with a nurse an then you get a date to start IVF  Good luck xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

little_angel said:


> I know, may be I'm not part of the gang, but I just felt a little disappointed that nobody responded to my queries.
> 
> I think I'll have to just find someone else to help.
> 
> Thanks anyway. Wishing you all good luck on your IVF journies.

Hi hun

Sorry no one answered originally, queries are easily lost in this thread I know so I've gone thru the thread and found your orginal query so I'll attempt to answer it based on my own circumstances / friends circumstances:
BMI is currently at 33; as you pointed out your over 29, you don't say what PCT you are with. If your in Wales it's a no till your under 29 as the PCTs do not allow treatment if your over that. Some PCTs take it on a case by case basis. From my own trials this has not been an issue for me, however a fried had a BMI of 28 and was not allowed treatmet by her PCT. whilst the doctor may suggest it, from my own perspective your better listening to the gynie consultant - the healthier you are the better chance IVF has of working. I believe the wait us down to your consultant and your PCT and without knowing both I could only speculate.

How long is it before you all started your actual treatment? This varies by person. Have you already been seen by gynie outpatients? If so, you've probably had a number of tests already done. Have you attended a patient information evening yet? You need to attend this before treatment, from this ant outstanding tests will be carried out and treatment usually starts within 3 months as the pct have received a funding request.

Hope this helps! X x


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone... And welcome angel. I'm still quite new to this, never used any type of blog before and it is easy to miss things. Our first step was pie evening (march), then bloods (April) ..then first consultation (July). We didn't get given our start date then as I need a letter from a past endoncronolgist for high prolactin. Hopefully will get sorted this week. Waiting is not my forte!!!
Gem how's it going?? Good results Del : ) ..... any news AQ??
Hello to everyone else too J x


----------



## susiesue

Melbram so sorry to read about your bfn, sorry for late post I havent been on for a few days. Hope you are looking after yourself and trying to feel positive for the next cycle x :hugs:

Del good luck for Wednesday, hope you have recovered ok from EC x :dust:

Hi Angel, like everyone has said, you are very welcome to the thread and everyone here is very supportive. It does get very easy for posts to be missed, especially when someone has had bad news. Good luck with your cycle x

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## africaqueen

Joanne- we wont hear anything till the 13th at the earliest as that is when our appeal goes to the panel to decide. Very nerve wrecking times! so on edge :( how are u? x

Hi to all the gang. Sorry lack of personals but im off work with horrific heavy/painful AF today and im curled up in bed :( seems to be much worse since the DHEA? Anyone taken it an had these side effects? also my cycle is 5-6 days longer? wonder if its doing more harm than good? Mr K said to take 100mg a day but iv reduced to 50mg as makes me so ill xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hi AQ, that's so weird I'm off today with the worst period pains.... Had to come home from work early. Never had a sick day before. Always suffered... But last few months have been horrendous, In my lap operation they saw I was covered in endometriosis so assume its that. On the sofa in my pjs watching the olympics! 
Bet the 13th seems like a lifetime away....one thing I've learnt since we started this, there's a lot of waiting!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Jo, feel a bit better, although I feel like in having a breakdown at the same time! The pain is nowhere near as bad as Friday night / saturday so that's good. Phoned up the clinic this morning and apparently it's just a coincidence that I'm in pain following from the attempt to do the catherter test.

Feel so lost, arranged to see counsellor this week and to see dr Kingsland to discuss what level of sedation during embryo transfer

I've had a chat with hubby over the weekend, I think this pain is psychological more than physical. With that extreamly bad HSG, part of me feels like if I let the hospital do anything down there it'll end up with another infection if that makes sense. Internal examinations were always slightly uncomfortable given the way my womb tilts but now even with the slightest push I end up screaming in pain

The psychological damage from the HSG goes on.... Wishes for once I was normal.

AQ: since my HSG tests my periods have become slightly longer and with a heavier bleed so I feel your pain. Have you got a wheat bag? I find that these help as opposed to sticking lots of difference pills down my throat. My period is due tomorrow so I've booked the week of work. Don't know how I'm going to react being on the down regulation drugs plus period! Already have turned into a hormone induced lunatic! Poor DH! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Joanne C

Sounds horrendous Gem...I know they always say relax when things being done down there but easier said than done! It's always a nightmare when I have a smear even with the smallest thing they have, my womb and cervix in a funny position too. I had one the other week actually, and the normal thing happened, nurse couldn't get it in. But then she was making me laugh saying a smear is nothing compared to what will be done in IVF...so that helped! I assumed you wouldn't have a period when on the meds... Hope ur ok.
J x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi angel- the girls on here are absolutely fantastic and supportive which is probably why your post was missed, a BFN is so hard to take so sadly your post got lost in all the others. You will not find a more supportive and informative group of girls than on here. They really are angels- I could not have got through treatment without it. 

AQ- sorry you are feeling rotten honey. Wrap yourself up and take care of yourself. Not long now to wait. 

Sending love and hugs to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi everyone,just popped I'm to see how ur all doing?

Hope u feel better soon Africa,joanne and gemz Xx 

Thanks Susie,hope u and little one r ok Xx
Melbram,thinking of u Xx 
Lindy,how are thing with u? Xx 
Hope everyone else is well,Mrs E,cvaeh? Xx

Angel - hi,u are very welcome to join us on this thread,we are here to support one another. The girls that have been on here have been a great support to me through tough times during the past year anf a half. Friday was a very busy day on the thread with Melbram's sad news and my egg collection and your post wad missed. I'm sorry that u felt disappointed. Hope u find the responses from the girls helpful. Good luck with your treatment x 

AFM, I'm doing well and everything seems to have settled down after egg collection. Been drinking loads of water! I was half expecting a phone call from the hewitt this morning.....to call me in for transfer as they did say it would be possible if my embryos weren't strong enough to take to blasto, but not a peep,so I guess that we are all set for Wednesday as planned!! Soooo nervous! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. It has eased off a little bit so im going to get a nice warm bath, watch a film and have a early night so i should hopefully be well enough for work tomorrow as can't afford to lose another day x

Joanne- Hope your ok and that the pain gets less. Mr K wants to do a lap with me too before further treatment so i would not be surprised if endo shows on mine too just to add to my list of gyno issues! lol. Can it be treated? x

Del- GREAT news on getting to blast! really increases your chances! so glad for you x


----------



## Del xx

Thank u Africa :) ooh I really hope it helps! Xx 
Enjoy your bath! Hope u feel better by the morning Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Del- fabulous news. Thrilled for you. Try and take it easy after transfer. Xxx I feel fine. No symptoms really other than tiredness- in so lucky

AQ- enjoy bath and have a few painkillers before be.


----------



## Lisa40

AQ endo can certainly be treated but not cured unfortunately. When I went to have my cyst removed they found I had severe endo then. It was such a surprise as I always had regular light pain free periods so they had not even considered endo a possibility, but apparently I was covered in it. My ovaries were stuck to my pelvic wall & no poor little eggies could get down my tubes. Basically depending on how bad it is they can usually hoover it out, think like that suction thing in the dentist! Anyway they cleaned me all up during the same operation that they found it & that was the cycle of my bfp.
It does apparently come back within about 6-12 months but the procedure can be repeated.
Good luck for the 13th though I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.
x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lisa.
I was thinking of my last ectopic too when i had all the internal bleeding as surgeon said my ovary and tube were stuck together so maybe that was a sign of it... also the pain i feel is beyond 'normal' cramps. Its all over pain... i am sure when i get booked in for my lap around end of sep/oct that it will show up if that's the case. I have read it hinders implantation too so that could account for my 2 embies not implanting too. Shall have to wait and see xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Joanne C said:


> Sounds horrendous Gem...I know they always say relax when things being done down there but easier said than done! It's always a nightmare when I have a smear even with the smallest thing they have, my womb and cervix in a funny position too. I had one the other week actually, and the normal thing happened, nurse couldn't get it in. But then she was making me laugh saying a smear is nothing compared to what will be done in IVF...so that helped! I assumed you wouldn't have a period when on the meds... Hope ur ok.
> J x

Hi Jo 

Nurse said I may have AF or may not. On down regulation drugs so is possible. I started them on CD19 as my AF is quite short 24 days normally. I'm alright in the main - feels a bit battered and bruised but carrying on. Glad I'm not in work today, not looking forward to later just in case! :s

AQ: how you feeling today?

Del: how you feelin now? Only one more day to go! Crosses fingers for you


----------



## MrsE75

Hi to all the gang

I've been following everything so hope everyone is ok. 

Regarding DHEA - to be honest not noticed heavier or more painful periods only side effect both times is spots and hair drying an falling out. 

Well my drugs arrive on Thursday and start injections on 20th aug - fingers crossed this time it works and lasts xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oooh Mrse75 that's brilliant news! Not long now!!

I've got a question that all those who have been thru one cycle of IVF will know the answer, what happens after 1st baseline scan? Ours is booked a week tomorrow so wondering what happens after this? Do we get to see consultant before ec? Are we then put on stimulating drugs straight away?


----------



## Melbram

Del - congrats on getting to Blasto everything cross for you 

MrsE - not long now - hope this is it for you 

Africa - the 13th is almost upon us - I so hope your funding gets approved x 

LIkklegems - I start taking stimming injections 2 days after baseline then had a further two scans to check on how the follies were growing. Seen nurses everytime x


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone,
Hope everyone is ok.
AQ...I didnt know I had endo til I had my op, always had painful periods but didn't know that was why. Mine quite bad, all my inside bits look like they are wrapped in cling film apparently! Not dangling as they should, and they think this is what has blocked both tubes. They couldn't treat it as too much, but I think if it's caught early they can laser it off. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Jo, I'd love to know the cause of my blocked tubes. I had a terrible time in my early 20s with my periods and had a lap when I was 23. This showed nothing other than a titled womb, fast forward 6 years and bOth tubes are blocked. My periods settled down but with the HSG they went worse. Ive often wondered if they missed something, or of it was early endo and not spotted. At the time it seemed like it was endo so who knows?

Hopefully we'll be first time lucky and I won't need to worry about it for a whole, else Im very tempted if our first cycle doesn't work to ask for a lap to see how bady tubes etc are.

Melbram, did you get to see consultant before transfer? I kinda pused the receptionist to see the consultant because the nurse got another doctor and then they started talking bout sedation at embryo transfer and I was so panicked over the weekend that on Monday I more or less demanded to see consultant. I don't want to waste their time thou so don't know what to do? How are you feeling now hun?


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope everyone's ok and feeling better today Xx
Just a short post before ET tomorrow.....eeeek! Feeling very very nervous,let's hope that this will be it! 4th time lucky hopefully! Will update u all tomorrow xx


----------



## Joanne C

Lots of luck del for tomorrow....will be thinking of u x
Gem.. They said mine were blocked because of the endo or bad infection, which I don't really believe as been with hubby for 13 years!!! I dont know why the didn't unblock them, as I've since read they can be!!
Question for all really.... I've seen u all mention talking to nurses on the phone....why does no one ever pick up for me?! Or if they do, they say someone will call me back...which never happens. Been trying to get through all week to sort our start date, but no joy. And when u ring it asks are you NHS or private....is it different nurses or service??
Nite nite x


----------



## Melbram

Good luck Del 

Likklegems: On collection spoke with a lovely nurse then went into the room where spoke with the embryologist, anethestist and the guy who was doing the collection. no I didnt see any consultant on transfer. I spoke to the embryologist who told me how the embryos were and spoke with the nurse who did the transfer x


----------



## Likklegemz

T


Joanne C said:


> Lots of luck del for tomorrow....will be thinking of u x
> Gem.. They said mine were blocked because of the endo or bad infection, which I don't really believe as been with hubby for 13 years!!! I dont know why the didn't unblock them, as I've since read they can be!!
> Question for all really.... I've seen u all mention talking to nurses on the phone....why does no one ever pick up for me?! Or if they do, they say someone will call me back...which never happens. Been trying to get through all week to sort our start date, but no joy. And when u ring it asks are you NHS or private....is it different nurses or service??
> Nite nite x

Jo same with me! Said originally could be an infection such as a std to which I went slightly mental! Hubby and I have been together nearly 10 years and married for 6 of them as of last Saturday gone! I wondered and asked if it could have been a result of the lap - post op infection and he said it was unlikely butbim still not sure

As for the phone calls patience is the key! It's a nightmare to get thru, spend a lot of time on hold and the nurses generally do call back quite quickly when they've got your notes.I don't think it makes a difference nhs or private but couldn't be sure as I'm NHS

Del best of luck tomorrow will be thinking bout you x x x


----------



## Nababel

Hi everyone, I'm new so hope you don't mind me joining!?

I've been reading these posts for a while and have finally decided to post. Hope everyone is well and good luck tomorrow Del! 

I've been at the women's for six years now and I'm about to do my third cycle! I started My buserelin on the 21st and have my baseline scan in Thursday. I'm so excited about it all. My last cycle I got ohss and couldn't have a transfer. I had eight ferlized and they defrosted them all and i had two transfered about a year later (as needed a break)and that sadly failed booooo. We then decided to start again this year and I went for to the HC back in jan 
and its just started now. 

I would really like it if I can join you guys so we can go through this together! Africa queen your story has really stood out for me (been reading awhile) and I have everything crossed or the 13th!(hope I have the date right) anyway thanks


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck Del

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck with all appts and cycles x


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,thank u for all the good luck msgs Xx
Had two early blastocyst's transfered this afternoon! So I'm now officially PUPO! Praying that it's our turn to be lucky! Didn't have any to freeze. Official test day is Sunday the 19th. xx 

Hope ur all well Xx 
Welcome to Nababel and good luck with your treatment Xx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Nababel - fx its third time lucky for you x 

Congrats on being PUPO Del ! :happydance: 

afm Im back on the 18th September for consultation - any idea whether I will see consultant or nurse? and do you have to have three period as well as or including the one after failed IVF before you start again??? x


----------



## MrsE75

Congrats Del xx

Melbram - when I had my MC they said I had to have 3 periods before my next cycle however they admitted that it only needs 1 period to get the drugs out your system and reason they say 3 is to allow you to get more mentally prepared. If you want to try after 2 then just tell them that's what you want it's your treatment so unless there is a medical reason and mentally you are strong enough then I don't see any problem x


----------



## Del xx

Thank u girls x 
Melbram,I've always seen a consultant at follow up. Phone the nurses station 2moz,I'm sure they would be able to tell u. I think u can count this bleed as number one. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Del so excited for you! Hopefully the time passes quickly and they stick!

Melbram I've been relatively lucky and seen Dr Kingsland at 2 appointments, seeing him again on tuesday as I phoned up really concerned on Monday given the pain I was in following attempted catheter test and worried bout sedation at transfer. Trying to think of questions to ask him, but my brain has turned to mush on these drugs. :( can anyone offer any suggestions? Don't want to bug him as I know their busy just worried and concerned

Welcome to all the new ladies, hopefully you'll be lucky too,


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Del, will be keeping everything crossed for you.
Best of luck to everyone else starting again soon :thumbup:
& welcome to all if the new ladies :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lindylou

Yey del! Brill news. Xxxx

Hi nababe.


----------



## susiesue

Congratulations at being pupo Del and good luck with the dreaded 2 ww!!! Really really hoping for a bfp on the 19th !!! x 

Lisa can't believe you are 31 weeks, where has the time gone?? Hope you are taking things easy now . I had baby 48 hours into my mat leave and I really wish I had rested before! 

Hi to everyone else and the new girls xx


----------



## Lisa40

32 weeks now Susie :happydance: I'm not quite sure where the time went either :shock:
I have a week off next week & in the last 2 weeks before due date I'm only going to be working 3 days, 2 days in week 38 and 1 in week 39 so hopefully I'll have plenty of time to chill before the big day. 
Went to a breastfeeding workshop at the womens last night, got to massage knitted boobs! I was very proud of my OH for refraining from juggling with them :haha: 
x


----------



## Nababel

Hi Everyone, Hope you are all well! thanks very much for the welcome 

Del - Congrats on the 2 Blasts. Soooo excited for you!! How did you find the transfer? How long did you stay there for after you had it done. When i had my transfer i was told I could go straight away which I found to be very quick! I thought i would have to lie down for a few hours!!

Melbram - everytime i've been back i've also seen a cous. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM: I had my baseline scan today and they told me I have a cyst on each ovary but said its nothing to worry about. I haven't had one before so should i be worried?! Also as I havent had my AF yet they have given me some Norethisterone tablets to take so I need to take this for a week then should hopefully come on after that. They said I need to call when AF arrives so I can go for another scan. has anyone else had to take these before? I'm very irregular and my first cycle i never had AF for ages so was taking Buserelin for a lot longer and I never wanted to do that this time.. OOOpies i'm really sorry for the long post!!

Good luck to all you ladies and i have my fingers crossed for everyone of you.:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Nababel and thank you for following my story, nice to have you with us ;-) best of luck for 3rd cycle. Pray its 3rd time lucky for us both x

Hi to Lisa, Susie, Babies, Lindy, MrsM, Sharkey , del an all the gang xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello girls......

Sorry I haven't been on here a while & also apologies for the lack of personals........

Melbram, I'm truly sorry that your cycle did not work x x 

Del, congrats on being PUPO x x 

AQ, hope you get the news that you deserve on Monday x x

Hello to all the newbies x

AFM, been going through a tough time of It lately, a very close family member got told they had terminal cancer back In April & he lost his battle with cancer yesterday after fighting It for over 16mths..... I knew that the dreadfull day would come but I still can't get my head round the fact that he was okay up until last week & now he's just just gone :-(( Seeing someone on a daily basis, having a chat & a cuppa & now god has taken him, upset & distraught doesn't even come close to the way I am feeling right now, one consolation Is that I had my chance to say that we would meet again & that I loved him x I am sorry I have come on here with the not so happy me hopefully my 20wk will cheer me up which my other half Is so eager to see x x


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey I'm so sorry for your loss. Will pray for you and your loved ones, know how hard it is to lose somebody you love. It is so cruel and unfair. Hugs. X


----------



## Melbram

sorry for your loss Sharkey - my nan was taken unexpectantly earlier this year and there simply is no easy way of getting through it x you have lil bump to keep you focused and your spirits up x


----------



## Del xx

So sorry to hear your sad news Sharkey,sending u a big hug. xx 

Hi to the rest of the gang,hope ur all well xx
All us well with me,had some cramping this morning but it passed! Enjoying the sunshine and have a BBQ going tonight! Hope u all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Lindylou

Keep chilling del and sending positive vibes to those little embbies. Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on in a few days had a pretty tough time - AF shown her ugly face on Thursday, an whilst I was warned that if she came it woul probably be heavier than usually I don't think nothing prepared me for this pain! Keep telling myself that it's hopefully the last one in a whole *fingers crossed*

Sharkey I'm really sorry for your loss. I had that nightmare last year, miscarried, lost my granddad after 5 tough days in hospital, and had my birthday - all on the same crappy day. Thoughts are with you, big hugs

Del; how you feeling? Big hugs

AQ: only two days to go till your hearing! Are you getting excited now or just more nervous and anxious?


----------



## Lindylou

Hang in there little gem x


----------



## Del xx

Everyone ok?? It's very quiet on here! 
Africa,good luck with the appeal tomorrow, hope they let u know soon Xx
Gemz,u feeling better hun? Xx 
Hi to the rest of the gang x 

Afm - still having cramps,some are sharp and painful,they come and go,not really sure what to make of them. Lets hope It's not AF! 7 days until test day!! X


----------



## Lindylou

Big countdown now del. try and stay sane!!!! 

AQ- will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Love and hugs. Xxxx

Hope everybody else is doing well x


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- I am sorry for your loss. I lost my mum a yr ago and the pain of losing her was horrific and still is a lot of the time sadly :( yay for the scan tho! thats something wonderful to look to x

Likkle- Hope this nasty af is the last one for 9mths! x

Hi to Lindy, Melbram and all the gang and thanks for good luck wishes for tomorrow. I am so nervous its unreal! x


----------



## Joanne C

Evening everyone...lots of posts tonight! We went camping for the weekend so lots to catch up on! 
Hi Sharkey....sorry to hear your sad news I am thinking of you. The word cancer at the moment ...I'm hearing it just too often. I lost my dad in November to a very rare one, he died 5 weeks after we found out he had it, I still don't think I believe he's gone. He was only 59 too young to go : ( x 
AQ - I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow, bet you will have trouble sleeping tonight....and this sticky heat too won't help!
Del.... Hope you're doing ok....how u feeling?
And Gem, hope u r hanging in there.
AFM....when I had my consultation a few weeks ago with Jan, we left it saying she would write to a previous doctor I had seen to get a letter from him to say I was ok to proceed with IVF on the medication I'm on for high prolactin. And she would speak to the consultant to find out what day was best for me to start as I don't really have a regular period... Bleed for 2/3 weeks then only 1 week off. I hadn't heard anything so I phoned to chase on Thursday ..... The nurse that came back to me said Jan now wants me to see the consultant before I start, so I would get an appointment in the post... Which was news to me! So on the Friday I'd got my letter from past doctor to say all was ok. 
But also got my appointment through with dr kingsland.....9th october......I can't believe it that's 2 months away. Gone from being about to start to at least 2 months off! I thought it was going to come through for this week. So feel a bit upset really. I know I'm NHS...but does anyone know if you can pay for one off private appointments? To try and get in sooner to see him, apparently he only works on a Tuesday...so wonder if he does private clinics on the other days...?? Baby aside, I can't be doing with the bleeding for another 2 months!!
Love to all and nite nite x


----------



## Del xx

Hi joanne, - sounds like ur having a hard time hun,so sorry. I totally agree with u on the cancer issue,it a horrible thing. My oh has a scan on Wednesday to see if his is back,praying that it isn't,absolutely dreading the results. Life can be very cruel. I'm sure that u can have a private consultation,phone and ask to speak to his sec/PA,she will be able to tell u. Usually u can get a private appointment within 2/3 weeks.
I'm ok thanks,just a little worried about these cramps Xx 

Lindy, I will do my best! Lol Xx


----------



## Joanne C

Thanks for your message Del..... Has your partner had cancer... I didnt know that I'm sorry. Please don't feel you have to repeat anything, but I can't imagine what you must have been through and with the IVF too. You are both so young ..... Will be thinking of you on wednesday x


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone :) 

Africa loads of luck for tomorrow, am praying for the day I get to stalk your pregnancy journal :flower: x 

Del I hope the cramps are implantation, it would be way too early for af. Everything crossed for you xx 

Sharkey so sorry to hear your news. I lost my mum to cancer so know what you are going through. :hugs: x 

Hi to everyone else, good luck with your cycles sorry for lack of personals! xx


----------



## susiesue

Del I also meant to say I hope and pray your oh's results are ok on Wednesday xxx


----------



## Del xx

Joanne - thank you xx. yes,he was diagnosed about 2 &1/2 years ago. It's been a very tough few years for us.

Susie,thank you, means a lot. results will be the following week. Hope all is well with u Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Joanne- 2mths will pass in the blink of a eye ;-) this year is going so fast x

Del- Hope everything goes well for your OH with his scan and hope your ok x

Susie- omg i would love to have a pregnancy journal! cannot honestly imagine that tho :-( x

Nite god bless all xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- good luck good luck good luck. X

Joanne- call and tell them you need a sooner appointment, I'd even try any consultant to get it find quicker.... I never met one!! X

Del- I do hope you and oh get the good news you deserve on Wednesday. Hugs x


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck today AQ. Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ: thinking of you today, hope everything goes ok for you today and you find out! Bug hugs xxx x


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - good luck sending positive vibes!!

Sharkey - sorry to hear about your loss, it's never easy to lose anyone but stay strong for your bean x

Del - firstly sorry about your hubby so sending you lucky vibes too for his results. Regarding the twinges and cramps - its all good my lovely I had it pretty much from about 2 days after transfer and I got my BFP so sounds good to me!!

Hi to everyone else and all the newbies welcome!!

Well my rollercoaster ride begins next Monday with DR! Hoping this time I will be more relaxed about the process due to last time being made redundant at the time of injections!! Off to docs today cos two weeks ago got full blown flu/virus which lasted over a week and last night started with a sore throat like I was swallowing a bag of nails! So need to get rid of it before I start! X


----------



## Nababel

Hello Everyone!

Del - Hope everything is going well with you. 

AQ - fingers crossed for you today.

Hi to everyonr else. Sorry its takin me a while to remember peoples stages but fingers crossed for everyone going through it. 

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive then have another scan and hopefully start on my stims.


----------



## Lindylou

Wow mrse, that's great news! Are uou doing long protocol? X

AQ- positive positive positive!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Nab- not long to go now :)


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Lindy yes I'm doing the long protocol again - they think cos it worked last time then now we just need to make it stick this time x


----------



## Del xx

MrsE75 said:


> AQ - good luck sending positive vibes!!
> 
> Sharkey - sorry to hear about your loss, it's never easy to lose anyone but stay strong for your bean x
> 
> Del - firstly sorry about your hubby so sending you lucky vibes too for his results. Regarding the twinges and cramps - its all good my lovely I had it pretty much from about 2 days after transfer and I got my BFP so sounds good to me!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else and all the newbies welcome!!
> 
> Well my rollercoaster ride begins next Monday with DR! Hoping this time I will be more relaxed about the process due to last time being made redundant at the time of injections!! Off to docs today cos two weeks ago got full blown flu/virus which lasted over a week and last night started with a sore throat like I was swallowing a bag of nails! So need to get rid of it before I start! X

Thanks MrsE,I really do hope it's our turn! Good luck with your next round xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

I've had an ok weekend given that AF shown her ugly face, heavier than normal but was manageable after day 1. Got meeting with dr kingsland tomorrow regarding sedation at transfer so rather nervous and don't know what to ask him - suggestions? 

Other thing hoping you can help, I went out on Sunday for a christening - rather hard process given what were going thru, I had a very small glass of wine and since ten I've not stopped going the toilet! :s did anyone have any complications when they were on their down regulation drugs?

AQ: any news yet or is it still too soon?


----------



## Joanne C

Evening everyone....AQ are u out there...did you hear anything?? 
I phoned HC today to see if I could get an appointment any sooner with no joy. So I phoned Dr Kingsland PA direct to see if I could see him privately, and got an appointment for Monday night! It's pricey, but hopefully it will be worth it. I've only been off my period for 4 days, and started again today extremely heavy ...so just can't go on like this any longer. 
Love to all x x


----------



## Del xx

Gemz can't help u with that one sorry,hope u get better soon Xx

Joanne,fab news hun! I'm pleased that u got an earlier appointment....much earlier,lol! It will be money well spent Xx 

Hi to the rest of the gang,hope everyone is well Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Joanne C said:


> Evening everyone....AQ are u out there...did you hear anything??
> I phoned HC today to see if I could get an appointment any sooner with no joy. So I phoned Dr Kingsland PA direct to see if I could see him privately, and got an appointment for Monday night! It's pricey, but hopefully it will be worth it. I've only been off my period for 4 days, and started again today extremely heavy ...so just can't go on like this any longer.
> Love to all x x

Jo glad your getting to see him sooner, shame you couldn't be seen on NHS but hopefully it'll be money well spent! Best of luck - keep us informed! :)

We decided in the end to go with embroscope -£700 slight expensive but I'm hoping its worth it! Besides I keep telling myself how lucky we'll be when hopefully our little one does arrive well have photographs of them when they where an embryo - that's got to be special right? How many people get that?

We're seeing dr Kingsland tomorrow regarding the sedation, so nervous now don't want to have a breakdown but sometimes feel I'm headed that way!


----------



## Del xx

Good luck tomorrow Gemz x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Del, how you feeling now? I meant to ask you the other day, are you going to test yourself when the 2ww is over or are you going in to the centre and getting them to do it for you?

The other thing I wanted to ask without digging thru he old posts was this a fresh cycle? Who made the decision to go with 2 embies as opposed to one, when we had our joint consultation they said it would be one transferred and was wondering f we got any say over that! Big hugs x x x x


----------



## Del xx

Gemz,I'm ok thanks,still have some mild cramping every now and again. Always done the test at home but I usually bleed at 11 days past transfer. Yes this was my third fresh cycle,second short protocol. I had one embryo transfered the first time,then 2 with frozen transfer as both were thawed. From then on it was agreed that they would 2 back if they were good quality because of the complexityof our case. They don't usually allow 2 but u could insist,question doc about it 2moz Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx Del, what complexities are there in your case if you don't mind me asking? I've for hydros in both tubes, but there was delayed spillage during HSG but Dr Kingsland said hes seen worse hyrdos who hava had a suceasful natural prgnancy but this is our best hope. AMH level is 19, and there's no problems with DH. just curious really wondered if we had a better chance with two rather than one. I'm 29 - 30 next month and DH is 35

Hope the cramping settles down, are you NHS or private patient? Is the time passig quickly? X x x


----------



## Del xx

Have inboxed u Gemz x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Yay for starting DR on monday! you will soon be pupo  x

Sharkey- Thinking of you x

Likkle-Good luck for appt with Mr K tomorrow x

Joanne- Good luck for private appt x

Nab- Yay for starting soon x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Our appeal hearing was today and i had a missed call from the lady i speak to at the PCT as was on a 8pm finish in work and not allowed phone on in work so had a VM from pct and she said she will try call me again in the morning so praying its good news. Cannot take anymore bad news. Badly need a stroke of luck and a lil break. Nite all. Gonna be a sleepless night for me :( xxx


----------



## Del xx

Africa I really hope u get good news in the morning, fx that they have agreed to funding. Good luck Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Africa, keeping everything crossed for you today :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - any news on if you've been given your 3rd cycle funding?


----------



## Melbram

Hello all - lots been going on here!

Africa: the suspense is killing me never mind you! - did you get your funding I really do hope so - you deserve it x 

Gems: hope your appointment went well when do you start?

JOanna: so glad you managed to get an earlier appointment Monday compared with October is a huge difference!!!

Del: hope you are ok and the cramps start to settle for you x whens test date?

Hope everyone else is well x 

afm Im having a bad day think the IVF failing amongst other work stresses has hit me today - not like me but just feel like crying all the time - I think my hormones are still all over the place though because I have been on my period for 12 days now since I got the BFN and still have hot flushes - hope this passes soon !x


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram it is so hard when you have invested so much time and emotion not to mention the physical toll it all takes on you. You really need the world to give you a break and not let normal life stresses hit you for a while. Have a good cry. Let it all out. Hugs. Xx

AQ- hugs. Hope you are ok xxxx

Del- good luck tomorrow. xx

Hi to Everybody else. Xxx


----------



## Del xx

Melbram said:


> Hello all - lots been going on here!
> 
> Africa: the suspense is killing me never mind you! - did you get your funding I really do hope so - you deserve it x
> 
> Gems: hope your appointment went well when do you start?
> 
> JOanna: so glad you managed to get an earlier appointment Monday compared with October is a huge difference!!!
> 
> Del: hope you are ok and the cramps start to settle for you x whens test date?
> 
> Hope everyone else is well x
> 
> afm Im having a bad day think the IVF failing amongst other work stresses has hit me today - not like me but just feel like crying all the time - I think my hormones are still all over the place though because I have been on my period for 12 days now since I got the BFN and still have hot flushes - hope this passes soon !x

Hi Melbram,sorry ur not feeling too good hun,dealing with a fail takes time and your emotions are going to be hard to control. I fully understand how ur feeling. Sending u a big hug Xx I still have very mild cramping every now and again. Test day is sunday. xx


----------



## Del xx

Lindylou said:


> Melbram it is so hard when you have invested so much time and emotion not to mention the physical toll it all takes on you. You really need the world to give you a break and not let normal life stresses hit you for a while. Have a good cry. Let it all out. Hugs. Xx
> 
> AQ- hugs. Hope you are ok xxxx
> 
> Del- good luck tomorrow. xx
> 
> Hi to Everybody else. Xxx

Thank u Lindy,hope ur ok Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hang on in there del. fx for you. Hope it goes ok tomorrow. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Sorry for late reply, bit of an emotional roller coaster of a day. Had appointment with Dr Kingsland and it went really well - big relief!

Had another attempt with a catheter test, this time elevated my hips and had gas and air on standby. It worked although it was still painful thou nowhere as bad as last week (thanks to the gas and air I think!) Dr K thinks a light IV sedation will be the best option. So we're going to go for that option. He did get it all in thou so he doesn't expect any problems at et! Quite happy and relieved now! So we're on target for baseline scan on Thursday and then hopefully start stimming!

Felt groggy all day - had to go back to work afterwards so had a longer day than usual plus has evening injection which I think has wiped me out!

Del thanks for message I'll respond tomorrow hen I don't feel like a zombie

Melbram sorry your still feeling poorly hope this get resolved soon. When's your next appointment?

AQ - any news yet hun? Been thinking about you all day x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Its normal to be emotional after a failed cycle due to all the hormone changes we put ourselves through and all the dashed hopes. Its exhausting emotionally an physically so be kind to yourself x

Likkle- Glad today went well as it could and that is a relief for you that they are going to use sedation. I am going to insist on it for my Endo scratch as i have heard that is horrifically painful from lots of women. Good luck with this cycle x

Hi to all the girls x

AFM- I called my contact at the pct back and she said the decision has been made and will be sent in writing to my GP so i have to wait up to a wk!?! i am on pins and its making me so stressed tbh. I just want to know! she said she didnt know but will do when she gets the email to print the letter off and send to my GP so thinking i may call her again tomorrow and see if she's had the email... it is starting to be that i am pestering them tho so im not sure if i should but i just need to know and so does dh. We are desperate to find out xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

africaqueen said:


> Melbram- Its normal to be emotional after a failed cycle due to all the hormone changes we put ourselves through and all the dashed hopes. Its exhausting emotionally an physically so be kind to yourself x
> 
> Likkle- Glad today went well as it could and that is a relief for you that they are going to use sedation. I am going to insist on it for my Endo scratch as i have heard that is horrifically painful from lots of women. Good luck with this cycle x
> 
> Hi to all the girls x
> 
> AFM- I called my contact at the pct back and she said the decision has been made and will be sent in writing to my GP so i have to wait up to a wk!?! i am on pins and its making me so stressed tbh. I just want to know! she said she didnt know but will do when she gets the email to print the letter off and send to my GP so thinking i may call her again tomorrow and see if she's had the email... it is starting to be that i am pestering them tho so im not sure if i should but i just need to know and so does dh. We are desperate to find out xxx

A week!! That's not fair in you guys knowing a decision has been made and you can't find out until your GP gets a letter!!! I wouldn't worry about pestering them hun, we're used to it within the NHS and he/she will know your just anxious to know the result. Have you got a good relationship with your GP? If you contact the PCT and don't get anywhere give them a call they could chase it up for you an might get the response quicker! Sorry you hve to wait even longer! Sending big hugs xx x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- that is so unfair calling and saying you have to wait !! Keeping everything crossed. Xx

Licklegem- glad it went well x


----------



## Melbram

Glad it went well LIkklegems - Next appointment is 18th September so think I may start again in November x 

AQ - Cant believe you are being made to wait up to another week!! Im sure your GP will let you know if you harass them enough ;) everything still crossed for ya x


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope everyone is well?
Just a quick post....looks like It's all over again for me,started spotting this morning,the usual sign that it hasn't worked. I've cried and cried,I'm absolutely exhausted. Don't know where we go from here. Will still test on Sunday. An awful day all round,oh had scan this afternoon,will need to wait untill next week for result. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so sorry del. sending hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Del - I'm so sorry but win optimistic could it be implantation?? Fingers crossed it is xx

Melbram - hope your feeling stronger and getting ready for another run at it xx

AQ - I would be sitting outside my GPs office if necessary - just cruel they are making you wait knowing they've made a decision you must be beyond frustrated! Xx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Del xx

Mrs E, ooh I hope so but is it too late for that? Don't know what to think! Wait and see I suppose! I'll have a better idea tomorrow,if its heavier then i'll know for sure. Hope ur ok? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Del xx said:


> Hi ladies,hope everyone is well?
> Just a quick post....looks like It's all over again for me,started spotting this morning,the usual sign that it hasn't worked. I've cried and cried,I'm absolutely exhausted. Don't know where we go from here. Will still test on Sunday. An awful day all round,oh had scan this afternoon,will need to wait untill next week for result. Xx

Del; sweetheart it could be implantation bleeding, It's not over just yet! I'm sendin bug hugs and kisses to you. As easy as it is to say try not to get worked up, Sunday is still 4 days away and a lot can happen it such a short space of time.

Take one step at a time, don't make any decisions yet, and as hard as it is try to stay positive! X xx x x

Melbram that's not that far off, gives you some time to get your head around this cycle just gone. I feel so naive in some respects. Not that I expected IVF to be easy, but I dont think I quite realised the emotional roller coaster that we're all on

I've got my first baseline scan tomorrow, so hopefully well be able to start stimming and the second part of our IVF journey begins. Think the accupunture is really helping me to relax and not freak out! :)

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok

Xx x x


----------



## Lindylou

Del have you done any early tests? X


----------



## Del xx

Thanks girls Xx. 
No not tested yet Lindy x 
Good luck with baseline scan Gemz,hope u can get started x 
Hi to everyone else,sorry for the lack of personals tonight Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Del xx said:


> Thanks girls Xx.
> No not tested yet Lindy x
> Good luck with baseline scan Gemz,hope u can get started x
> Hi to everyone else,sorry for the lack of personals tonight Xx

Thx hun don't worry we all understand! You could be pregnant wait you've tested before ruling anything out! Big hugs x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Hang in there. I have everything crossed and your in my prayers tonight. HAS to be 3rd time lucky for you. pma pma pma x

Likkle- Good luck for tomorrows scan x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- No news here. Called my GP today and they have not had any news yet. Il call them again tomorrow and if nothing il call the woman i speak to at PCT as i am beyond exhausted waiting and wondering and its just not fair now :( i cant go all wkend so i best know before end of fri xxx


----------



## Melbram

Del: so sorry to hear you are spotting - fx its just implantation but it doesnt make the wait any easier x

AQ: well if it was posted yesterday its definately got to be with your GP by tomorrow so fx if you ring they will let you know 

good luck with scan tomorrow LIkkelgems x

afm - Im feeling a bit better now thanks I think I had a bit of a breakdown getting ahead of myself as usual thinking about adoption but I know Im not there yet and need to focus and put all my energies into the next cycle x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

had scan this morning - at last some good news for us! Baseline scan showed that everything had switched off the way they were expecting so we've started the stimming drugs! :) woops rather loudly :happydance::wohoo:

So were expecting to have our EC the week commencing 27th August (the bank holiday) with ET 2-5 days after this!

On 2 Amps of Menopur - was rather tricky to get all the liquid - practice at little bit more and I'm sure DH will be a pro at it. Just keeping lots of bits crossed in the hope that everything goes well for us. Only downside is I feel so tired and sicky!

AQ: Any update yet?

Del: How are you feeling? Did the bleeding stop?

Melbram: Best piece of advice I can give you is to not make any decisions just yet. Just take the time to get yourself all together so your in the best frame of mind for the next cycle (should/when you go down this)

Hope everyone is else is doing OK?


----------



## Lindylou

Lickle- great news. Bring on the lovely healthy eggs! Xx

Melbram- it's easy to let your mind race. Try and keep calm and focus on this cycle. You aren't at adoption yet and god willing this cycle will work. Xx


----------



## Melbram

Fab news Likklegems - lots of baby dust comming your way xxx


----------



## Del xx

Evening ladies,hope ur all ok?
Gemz,good news about starting stims,good luck hun. Xx

AFM,still having a bleed of some sort,very light and a brownish colour (sorry fo the TMI). Xx 

Hi to all the gang Xx


----------



## susiesue

Del I had light brown spotting in the week before my test, if it's brown it could well be old blood from EC. Is it different from your previous cycles? I know it's so tough in the 2ww, as soon as I started spotting I couldn't stop crying and was waiting for af, and when it didn't show I just thought it must be cos of the progesterone! I found the wait to test unbearable, I am thinking of you over the next few days and praying for a good result. :hugs:

Africa how are you hun? Can't believe they haven't told you the result, that's just so cruel! Hoping you get some good news before the weekend. x 

Lickle great news on your scan, good luck with the cycle x 

Melbram hope you are ok, hang in there, you are bound to feel all over the place emotionally as you've been through such a lot. Try and focus on your next cycle and hopefully it will be second time lucky for you x 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Del xx

Thank you Susie. Hope all is well with u? 
No It's not the same as previous cycles,I expected it to be heavier today,but it isn't and really It's only when I wipe! Don't know what to think! Was your experience similar to mine? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Del sounds like implant bleeding - a friend had implant bleeding on day 11
So it definitely could still be that! Fingers crossed! 

Keep positive!!!!


----------



## Del xx

Thank u Gemz Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Del :hugs: really hope it's implantation bleeding.
When I got my :bfp: I had a big bit of brown blood for about a day & a half about 4 days before I tested. Convinced I was going to come on. When I had my first scan they also showed me the spot I had bled from, very weird. 

Hope it's the same for you. Good luck :hugs:
xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi Del, yes my experience was the same, mostly when I wiped. I did put a pad in to monitor it but there was hardly any there. I kept expecting it to get heavier but it didnt. When I spoke to the hc after my test they said it was quite common. I also spotted about a week after my bfp which was scary but they said that was normal as well! Such a rollercoaster we have to go through! 
All is good with me thanks, the little man, Ben, is 4 months next week and growing v fast. Tomorrow is one year since my et, I can remember everything about it so clearly. Feel quite emotional! Good luck for Sunday xx


----------



## africaqueen

Likkle- Thats great news that you have started stimms  it is fiddly getting all the menopur and i was on 6 amps! lol. Good luck x

Melbram- We all do the racing ahead thing but hang in there. You arent done yet by a long chalk ;-) x

Del- That sounds like implantation bleeding if its only there when u wipe an its brown so its old blood. Ah i pray this is your BFP coming! when are u gonna test? everything crossed for you x

Hi to Susie, Lisa, Sharkey, MrsE, Lindy an all the gang x

AFM- Nothing to report here. i called PCT yesterday an she said she has not received a copy of the letter for my file yet but when she does she will fax it straight over to my GP to save waiting on the post so looks like we are not gonna know till monday :(( xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls quick question! On lunch and usin phone so screen is awful!

I stated spotting yesterday which is unusual for me. Raised it at scan
And told don't need to worry bout it. Slightly more than spotting now, but it's bright red. Slightly worried an cant get thru to clinic did this happen to anyone?


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps; AQ just read your news - totally gutted for you! Silly PCT can't make a decision lik that and nOt expect you not to want to know ASAP


----------



## africaqueen

Likkle- As regards the spotting whilst stimming, i never had that but i know women who have. Its to do with hormone changes. They may need to stimm you longer than usual intill womb lining gets nice and thick but call clinic to be sure. You will be fine.
Thanks for support. Im pissed off with pct now. I have to suffer all bloody wkend :( xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - I'm sorry I never had that so can't advise on what to do other than contact the HC. Good luck

Del - hang in there it could be the best news and only a couple of days to go!!

AQ - they are just rubbish, can't believe they still haven't told you it's torture!

Hi to everyone else

Afm - due to get my drug call from hosp this afternoon so think I will be starting on sun or mon day 22 is Sunday so will see what happens. Then the chaos starts! Plus I've got my brothers 1st wedding next fri in London and then his party is in France next month but way it's looking doesn't look like I will make it to France cos that will be EC and ET week!! I've told parents and brother that I may not make it depends on what happens. Just hope and pray to god that this cycle works and sticks this time! &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

Spoke to clinic, said I don't need to worry at the moment, but if it carries on over the weekend to call on Monday and they'll arrange a scan on Monday. Feel a bit relieved, just extra worried now as DH is a teacher and he's not allowed any time of during school so we were hoping EC and ET fell during school holidays if your right AQ and we have to keep stimming for a few more days just means that either my mum or DHs mum will come to the clinic with me for ET

Hope he can be there :s

Second day of stimming was harder than first I think, so tired and exhausted! Does it get easier over time?

Del: how you doing sweetie? Has ye bleeding stopped?

AQ: I'm still annoyed at the PCT for you! They've pissed me off today too -but that's because I work for them! Got this new sickness policy at the moment so with the time off I'll be having slightly worried!

All: what have you treated your IVF as during EC and ET? Worried bout work

MrsE75 sure your family will understand I'm sure they want what you want! Crap timing but if it works you'll and they'll be over the moon!


----------



## Del xx

Hi girls,thank you all so much for your support Xx 
Mrs E - glad that you are getting started again,I wish all the best hun xx
Africa - can't believe your still waiting!! I really hope it good news. I'm going to do my best and wait until official test day,which is Sunday! Xx 
Gemz,im sure that everything will settle down hun,hope stim goes well. You can always go off with stress can't u?? My doc has been very supportive when I needed a sick note. Xx 
Lindy,how are things with u? Xx 
Susie,thanks for that post,it gives me hope. Can't believe your little bundle of joy is 4 months old! Xx 
Lisa,thank u Xx hope ur ok?
Hi to the rest if the gang Xx 

AFM.... well I'm still having some sort if a bleed,only when I wipe mainly and still the same colour! It's the 3rd day if it now! I'm sure af is on the way,but praying she won't show. I've had an upset stomach for the last 2 days. Hate this waiting game!! Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - I was made redundant at the start of DR on my first cycle and currently not workin so can't help you on that one. But on the DR I really didn't feel too bad but I did my injections late in evening so I slept through most of the symptoms, what time are you doing the injections? 

Afm - got my call and start on Monday so I'm not far behind you got my baseline scan on 6th Sept so see what happens x

AQ - heard anything this afternoon? Do we need to picket yet??? Ha, ha they really don't want to mess with a group of hormonal women!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Mrse75

Yes we've scheduled injections in evening too! Doing ours about 6 every night

More so for time off due to EC an ET - did everyone go back to work the ext day? Work are gonna allow me the two days off when I'm in hospital - but how much rest do you need the day after? Know HC said I can go back to normal routine but seeing how I've been lately wondering if I'll need another day and wondered what everyone else did.

Doctor has offered to sign me off with stress but seeing as we had to apply for our own jobs, and were short staffed and i know no one else would do my work when I'm off - like what happened after the HSG and I needed to stay in hospital, I'm just gonna put myself under more stress when I do go back! Plus I don't like letting anyone down


----------



## susiesue

Hi Likkle, work were really good with me and let me have the time for scans, and took the EC day as a hospital day. ET was on a Saturday. I had the morning off after EC, then took leave for 4 days after et. I had said to myself that if I had to go through it again I would have got myself signed off for the 2 weeks. I felt physically and emotionally drained the day after ec, and i shouldnt have gone in work at all that day. I was v stressed in the second half of the 2ww, which is when I was back in work. I know what you mean about not letting people down but you really need to put yourself first now, we only get a few chances at this. Can you take leave if you dont want to take sick? Do what you feel is right for you. Good luck xx


----------



## Lindylou

Lickle- glad you got a some news from hc. I needed a couple of days off for EC but then went back to work. For et I took a week off but did plan to take 2 weeks off this time. I just felt I over did it in work and I didn't get the support I needed from my business partner. If you can I'd get the 2ww off. Xx

AQ- get some wine down you over the weekend to try and take your kind off stuff. 

Hugs to all. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Likkle- Glad the HC put your mind at rest x

MrsE- Great you will be starting again soon and lots of luck coming your way  x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I called my GP today who have still received nothing so called PCT and the lady i speak to was away from her desk so they said they will get her to call me. Never happened so im left hanging again all wkend and im working all wkend too so il be climbing the bloody walls in work again! they are so unfair making me wait the entire 7 days and im so stressed. Anyway off to bed as up at 6,30am for work :( Thanks for support ladies xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope everyone is enjoying the weekend Xx

Just a quick post.... full AF arrived this morning, absolutely devastated :sad2::nope:
How unlucky can we be?? 3 failed full cycles and a failed FET! Don't know if I can put myself through this again. Life is cruel and unfair. I will probably still have to test tomorrow morning,but don't see the point. What do I do now girls?? Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Del - awwww I'm soooo sorry for you hon I was hoping against all hope it was implantation. I would say go and have a big glass of wine or your favourite tipple for starters! I would prob suggest going for a 2nd opinion to another clinic. That is what I'm doing if this cycle doesn't work. You can ask for copies of all your tests and take them to see another consultant. But now is not the time to worry about that you need time to heal and look after yourself. Take extra care of yourself sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Del I am so so sorry. Sending you hugs. I did hope this was your time. I hope and pray your time comes soon xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Del I'm so sorry sweetheart. Sending big hugs to you and DH! Was praying that it was implantation bleeding. 

Don't make any decisions right this second! Now is not the time, have you ad your DH had a holiday recently? Maybe a break just the two of you away from everyday life will give you both an opportunity to think about your options and what you both want! Praying your time will come soon.

I've had a bit of a tough day, really worried now - still bleeding. Hope it stops soon. Don't know weather it's worth calling the emergency room for advice or just hang on till Monday? The HC said they'd do another scan if it carried on during the weekend :(

Hope everyone is ok

Xx x


----------



## Lindylou

If you are worried lickle I would phone through. Hope everything is ok. Xxx


----------



## susiesue

So so sorry Del, I really thought this was your time. Thinking of you :hugs: x x


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Words just fail me. I know no matter what is said it is not going to alter things and i know your devastated so all il say is, im here if you need to talk and im so sorry. Life is truly shit sometimes! :( x

Likkle- I would not worry too much. It happened to my friend and she just stimmed for longer to thicken lining so just call HC on monday and have a chill out tomorrow x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- 1 day down so just need to get through tomorrow and then Monday we shall know PCT appeal decision either way and im praying we can go again xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning girls

Stopped stressing out now, back to relaxing! Spottig seems to have stopped over night so don't think I need to worry now! :) gonna speak to the HC to be on the safe side tomorrow but otherwise I'm gonna carry on as normal! AQ & lindylou you'll be pleased to know im following your advice! :)

Del: how you feeling this morning?

Hey to everyone else

X x x x


----------



## Melbram

Aw Del so sorry to hear that - its so unfair that we all have to go through this :hugs:. I guess its back for consultation then see where you go from there - maybe changing clinics if you can afford a further round - I hear Shrewsbury has a better success rate than Liverpool x

AQ: FX you get some good news tomorrow x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck for tomorrow AQ! Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Del xx

Thank you all so much for your support. BFN as expected this morning. Finding it hard to accept that it failed again,I really thought we would be lucky this time. Will ring hc tomorrow and arrange a follow-up,but don't think I will be doing another round there. I had already done some research to other clinics when I discoverd that my nk was high. It seems that care Nottingham have excellent results with patients with immune issues and that they offer a range of further test that is not available through hc or privately through Mr gazvani. I am going to arrange a consultation there and ask their immune specialists Dr George to review my case and see what he can offer or suggests doing differently. Decided to take a break from trying again for a year or two,but obviously all of this depends in my oh's result on Thursday. 

Hope everyone is ok?
Gemz,glad that the spotting has stopped Xx
Africa,let's hope for good news for u 2moz Xx
Hi to MrsE,Susie,Lindy,Lisa,Melbram and all the gang Xx
Bugs - not sure if u still follow this thread,but I was wondering how u were getting on?? I 
Seem to recall u changed cinic? Wondering if u did immune protocol or if u have any advice for me please? Xx


----------



## Joanne C

Evening everyone, been a lot going on here so much to read and catch up on. 
Del I'm so so sorry to read your news, 3 times you have been through this I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I'm thinking of you and your hubby : ( 
AQ - really hope you get some good news tomorrow will be thinking of you too.
And Gem how you getting on, your post today sounds a bit more positive : )
I had my first god mother duties today which was lovely, felt very proud and honoured ..... My DH has 3 god children, so nice to have my own too now! Lovely christening but shame about all this blooming rain!
Got our appointment tomorrow night with dr Kingsland, this wk has gone so quick.
Hello to everyone else too.
Lots of love J x x x x


----------



## bugs

Del xx said:


> Thank you all so much for your support. BFN as expected this morning. Finding it hard to accept that it failed again,I really thought we would be lucky this time. Will ring hc tomorrow and arrange a follow-up,but don't think I will be doing another round there. I had already done some research to other clinics when I discoverd that my nk was high. It seems that care Nottingham have excellent results with patients with immune issues and that they offer a range of further test that is not available through hc or privately through Mr gazvani. I am going to arrange a consultation there and ask their immune specialists Dr George to review my case and see what he can offer or suggests doing differently. Decided to take a break from trying again for a year or two,but obviously all of this depends in my oh's result on Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> Gemz,glad that the spotting has stopped Xx
> Africa,let's hope for good news for u 2moz Xx
> Hi to MrsE,Susie,Lindy,Lisa,Melbram and all the gang Xx
> Bugs - not sure if u still follow this thread,but I was wondering how u were getting on?? I
> Seem to recall u changed cinic? Wondering if u did immune protocol or if u have any advice for me please? Xx

Hi Del, thanks for asking about me. I still pop in and see how everyone is getting on but tbh I think I'm in a league of my own at the moment and I just can't muster up the enthusiasm any more. Selfish of me I know but I have to do what's right for me. 

We had our 5th cycle at Care Manchester and for the 1st time ever I got to my OTD without bleeding but unfortunately it was a BFN, i had asked to switch from pessaries to injectable progesterone and think this is why I didn't bleed earlier. We had our follow up 2 days later and I saw Mr Patel who deals with recurrent failures/miscarriage and he's recommended the full set of immune testing which is around £2000. I think that is the only way we can go it seems silly to go into another round when there is obviously something more underlying. I've just read Dr Alan Beers book "is your body baby friendly" and it's really interesting. 

He recommends immune testing if your under 35 and had 3 or more fails or over 35 with 2 or more fails. We're just waiting on some money to come through and will be having the tests done then. Mr Patel said my embryo quality has always been pretty good this time we had a 9 cell embryo with slight fragmentation put back and a not so great 6 cell (none to freeze again). I would definately recommend Care they have been fantastic. 

I am sorry that your cycle didn't work and especially with the other stuff you've got going on. Each cycle definately gets harder I found the 2ww this time an absolute nightmare but I'll persevere with it until they tell me I'm wasting my time and if one more person suggests adoption or surrogacy to me I cannot be held responsible for my actions !!!! 

AQ hope you get your request for additional funding tomorrow it's not fair them making you wait. 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Del - so sorry hun, I really was hoping that it would work. Have you thought about asking the PCT for extra funding? It might help take some of the pressure off you when it comes to you feeling upto another cycle. I can't imagine what your going through babes but I hope you'll get some answers at your follow up appointment. If you need me give me a shout sending big hugs across to you!

Jo hope everything goes ok with Dr Kingsland tomorrow! I think he's brilliant and he's been very friendly to me when I've seen him! Have you got your list of questions all ready? I always seem to forget them if I don have them written down!

AQ - hoping you find out the answer tomorrow and it's a yes for another round of funding!

I've had a relaxing day today. DH bought me a load of sanctuary bath products so I've had a nice long soak, and moisturised so felt better, then I definitely spoke to soon! Started bleeding again :(


----------



## Lindylou

Del- I got a book by an American doctor about immune issues. Will dig it out and give you the name. It was a bit high brow in places but parts made sense to me. just read bugs post- that's the book I got! He died but his clinics are still going and there is info there. xx

Jo- good luck tomorrow. xx

Bugs- great to see you on here! Sending you hugs. Xx

AQ- try and get some sleep tonight, you must be so drained waiting. Xxx

Bugs-


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- sounds a good day. AQ said she had bleeding. Try not to stress and get the hc tomorrow. X


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone..... Been reading every day but no posts from me til now! 
Del..... I'm so sorry to hear your news..... I was also hoping it was to be implantation ... I don't blame you for wanting a break. It's such a tough journey we go on. Thinking of you xx 

AQ hope you get some news soon! It's horrendous they have kept you waiting this long. What's frustrating is that there is an answer but you just don't know it! Anyhow fingers crossed its a bit fat yes! 

Hopefully we will be having our FET this Friday.... I'm so excited but nervous too. Depending on how our little frosties thaw, it will be Friday. Started the wonderful pessaries yest morning.... Havent been off the toilet this morning. Don't like them one bit but hey ho. I wanted to get a massage the day before transfer.... I can't find anything to say its not a good idea.... Do any of you know? Was even thinking morning of transfer to calm me down!!! 

Hi to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo good luck jules. Only thing I'd be careful of is if they use certain essential oils. Only reason I say is because I couldn't have a facial because they said some oils wouldn't be advisable as they treat ivf the same as 1st trimester. X


----------



## Lindylou

Ps don't know which oil sorry! But I do think anything to help you relax is great. Z


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Hope your ok as you can be x

Bugs- So glad to see you back with us but so, so sorry you have had another fail. So unfair. I had not realised you had started your 5th cycle. I pray your tests help for your 6th cycle and that you get that bfp x

Likkle- Glad the bled has stopped. x

Jules- Good luck for FET x

Joanne- Good luck for appt tomoz x



Hi to lindy, MrsE, Melbram, Sharkey and all the gang x

AFM- Tomorrow is the day we have waited for all wk and im a nervous wreck now! could burst into tears im so worked up :( praying its good news. Will update tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jules78

Thanks lindy.... And thanks for the advice :) x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules78 said:


> Hi everyone..... Been reading every day but no posts from me til now!
> Del..... I'm so sorry to hear your news..... I was also hoping it was to be implantation ... I don't blame you for wanting a break. It's such a tough journey we go on. Thinking of you xx
> 
> AQ hope you get some news soon! It's horrendous they have kept you waiting this long. What's frustrating is that there is an answer but you just don't know it! Anyhow fingers crossed its a bit fat yes!
> 
> Hopefully we will be having our FET this Friday.... I'm so excited but nervous too. Depending on how our little frosties thaw, it will be Friday. Started the wonderful pessaries yest morning.... Havent been off the toilet this morning. Don't like them one bit but hey ho. I wanted to get a massage the day before transfer.... I can't find anything to say its not a good idea.... Do any of you know? Was even thinking morning of transfer to calm me down!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone xxxxx

What about accupunture? Supposed to help ad I've been doing for a while now and it's helped me to relax a bit?


----------



## Del xx

Joanne - thank u Xx good luck with Mr K tomorrow x 
Lindy - thanks hun,will get hold if a copy. Hope ur ok? x
Gemz - glad ur feeling relaxed! Yes have thought about appealing for extra funding. Will look into it.....Africa u might be able to tell me how to go about it? Xx 

Bugs, lovely to hear from u Xx so sorry that things have not worked out,life can be so cruel. I've had 4 fails now,can't imagine how u felt on your fifth. I think ur doing the right thing by having the immune testing,I only had my nk count done but hopefully by changing clinics I'll be offered more. I will read the book that u suggested,thank u. I hope u find some answers before your next round. Stay in touch, hope u get your bfp soon hun Xx


----------



## Del xx

Jules78 said:


> Hi everyone..... Been reading every day but no posts from me til now!
> Del..... I'm so sorry to hear your news..... I was also hoping it was to be implantation ... I don't blame you for wanting a break. It's such a tough journey we go on. Thinking of you xx
> 
> AQ hope you get some news soon! It's horrendous they have kept you waiting this long. What's frustrating is that there is an answer but you just don't know it! Anyhow fingers crossed its a bit fat yes!
> 
> Hopefully we will be having our FET this Friday.... I'm so excited but nervous too. Depending on how our little frosties thaw, it will be Friday. Started the wonderful pessaries yest morning.... Havent been off the toilet this morning. Don't like them one bit but hey ho. I wanted to get a massage the day before transfer.... I can't find anything to say its not a good idea.... Do any of you know? Was even thinking morning of transfer to calm me down!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone xxxxx

Thank u jules,good luck with fet! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Jules- I started acupuncture after my first cycle to get ready for second. Don't know if it helped but I struggled to stay awake each session :)


----------



## Jules78

Thanks girls.... Do you think just having one acupuncture session would work ? X


----------



## Del xx

Just opened a nice bottle of red! Think I deserve a glass! Cheers girls!:wine: Xx


----------



## Lindylou

I'm sure I read ideally 3 months before but even a session the morning before and day after helps. I think there is info on hc website.


----------



## Likklegemz

Julie's I reckon you need at least two sessions, mainly as the first one is a bit about you and seeing what points would benefit you more! I know I was a bit freaked out after the first session, but when I got home I fell straight asleep! The second session didn't freak me about at all and I've really benefited from it!

Te links between accupunture and IVF success rates are supposed to be good although some trials say it doesn't make any difference! I think it made a difference to my frame of mind thou

Del - enjoy the glass of wine. I know things haven't turned out the way you wanted but there's still hope :)

AQ best of luck again, I'll check the site as much as I can all day tomorrow

Going to phone HC tomorrow and see what they say!


----------



## foxeydevil2

hello ladies, i cant remember the last time i was on here, time goes so quickly now.

Just a quick hello and update at my end to the ladies who helped me thru my ivf last year. Riley is 10 months old now and nearly walking. Im still off work until November and hopefully going back for our second baby in January as we have one in the freezer. 

Short and sweet i know but riley keeps me on my toes constantly now.

Fingers crossed to u all and wishing u all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Quick update will post more later! Started bleeding quite heavily for me at least last night, ended up coming in for emergency scan. On way to HC now! Will keep you all informed!

AQ any news yet

Del how you doing

Foxeydevil such a positive post thanks hun it's given me hope 

X x x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck lickle. Xx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,how's everyone doing today?
Gemz,hope everything is ok hun x 
Foxey,aww lovely to see u on here,hope ur ok? My goodness can't believe little one is 10months! x
Africa,any news?? X
Hi to all the gang Xx

Well...got hold of them at hc at last,I'm sure I've tried them about 7 times today! When I did get through I had a horrible nurse on the phone!! Not at all happy by the way i was spoken to! In all my phone calls during the past two years plus have I been made to feel like that! The nurses are usually so lovely and supportive. Anyway she did put me through to the person that deals with private appointments. I have a follow up on the 3rd of Sept with Mr gazvani. Rant over girls...sorry! Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Good luk Gemz hope you're ok xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Del

So sorry you got a shitty nurse! I had that problem a fortnight ago! Hopefully you'll get answers on the 3rd - not that long now! How come you ended up with that doctor and not one of the other ones? Always wondered that! I'm under Dr Kingsland and he seems quite good - very nice and friendly

Thanks for the messages everyone, I waited over an hour as a half, was a bit annoyed as I could have left work later and they're getting annoyed with me now. Bright note is that they don't think theres anything to worry about. They've scanne my womb and they said the womb thickness is 7.5mm supposedly good at this stage and 7 follicles on each ovary and I think she said the biggest one was 3 mm! I have no idea of why this means! ;) just glad I don't need to worry

They've said to be on the safe side they've done a blood test and may need to up he dosage of the menopur to 3 amps rather than 2. She asked if I'd had any questions but to be honest I was so overwhelmed my mind went blank! Can any one tell me what this means?

Jo - how did you get on?

AQ any news yet?

Gem x x


----------



## Joanne C

Evening all.....
Glad you're ok Gem, popped on earlier and saw your post and was worried.
Dr Kingsland is soo nice! We were in there for a good 40 mins and had a lot of things explained which was good. Because of my low APH and my bleeding i need to ring on day one of my next cycle, ready to start on day one of the one after. Apparently I need super strong drugs???? Would you normally start on day 21.. .?? Anyone else done this type of cycle?? 
Del sorry to hear you have not had the best day....
Hi Foxey!
AQ any updates ???
Lots of love n x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo glad Dr Kingsland put your mind at rest! I started the down regulation drugs on cd 21 as my cycle is 24/26 days long. Apparently was my best chance of them working do wouldn't be too concerned.

When did he say you could have next start? Do you new to wait for a cycle to go thru?

Hope all is ok! Gem x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi gang, hope your all ok 

Gemz - glad you got sorted today

AQ - any news, we're all dying to hear if you got your funding. Fingers crossed x

Afm - well 1st DR injection done only on the count down so it doesn't seem so long!! Let's see what this cycle has in store for us. Fingers crossed its a BFP that sticks x

Night night xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey mrse75! Glad your starting your IVF journey on time!! Where you at the women's today in the afternoon? I've probably walked past you in a huff cos of work! :) hating waiting makes me feel so nervous!


----------



## Lindylou

I never got to meet a consultant. To be honest it is something I thought was very poor at the hc. However one of the normal docs was so good with my mc. He called me over the weekend and spoke to me the following week because he seemed to care I was happy to have my fu with him. When my fu was changed to somebody else he made a point to be available and see us instead. Really couldn't fault him and I was lucky with the nurses I met. There is no need to be rude on the phone, they should understand our pressures and worries and help not aggravate!


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - no I've done one cycle already so don't need a drug appt they just did it by phone last Friday and drugs got delivered the week before. So yep we're in the rollercoaster again. Got a BFP last time but mc at 9 wks so hope this one works and goes full term. Saying my prayers xx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse keep positive. You got lovely eggs, they fertilised, implanted so hopefully this time it sticks for you. Are you going for 1 or 2 embbies transfer do you think? X


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Lindy - I'm having two put back if we get them given my poor egg reserve. I did ask the question at my fu after the MC if the embryo would have had a better chance of only one transferred and Head embryologist said it would have made no difference. So fingers crossed all goes well this time. Funny cos doing the cycle doesn't scare me but what I do when I find out I'm pregnant which terrifies me given what happened! Not sure how I'll keep sane and calm!


----------



## Lindylou

Hopefully you do get your BFP and simple answer is you won't stay calm! You will be on pins and if you are anything like me you will be paying for private reassurance scans which reassure for all of 24 hours!! Fingers crossed for you this cycle. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Quick question might be slightly stupid question but what does FU stand for?

Mrse75 last time did you have one or two transferred? I was wondering about that, at our joint consultation they said one would be transferred due to my age 29


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls, has anyone heard from Africa? Bit worried that she didn't come on yesterday. 

Lindy I think the doc you are referring to also delivered my baby, he's just the best! 

Hello everyone else, sorry for quick post, will catch up properly once I've had chance to read through!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi susiesue

Was wondering about AQ myself. Hope it's been approved and shes just ern busy with work!


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - FU means follow up appt. I had 2 put back due to age 36 and zero AMH level. Will be doing the same again this cycle. When is your day 10 follicle scan or EC date?

I am too worried about AQ she was due to find out yesterday so I hope and pray its good news for her. I your on her sweetie we're all thinking of you xx

Lindy - are you taking about Dr Russell I totally agree he is lovely and was very sympathetic when he told me my zero AMH results and when I went to see embryologist he came in to see us again.


----------



## africaqueen

Very sad to say that we lost our appeal. Got the letter yesterday saying our PCT will only allow 2 cycles on nhs unless exceptional circumstances which we dont have?!! surely in the field of infertility me having no tubes thus no way on earth of getting pregnant naturally and also the fact that i have such low egg reserve would be classed as exceptional?!! Just so sad yesterday. Spent the day crying with dh and got very drunk which has solved nothing obviously but i just couldnt cope. We NEVER get a break!

Well my dad has seen the state im in and he has very kindly offered to pay for a cycle of ICSI for us! he is not a rich man an thats pretty much all his life savings so we are very thankful to him. We are going to be having our 3rd cycle in the new year at a clinic in Athens in Greece as they offer 2 cycles for just over £4000. So that is the next stage of our journey. 

Likkle- Im glad your ok and your mind at rest x

Del- Im sorry u got a shitty nurse. No need for bad attitude esp when dealing with something so emotional! x

MrsE- Yay for starting again an lots of luck x

Foxey- Awww lovely to hear from you! cant believe your baby is 10mths already! ah bless him walking! good luck for FET x

Hi to Lindy, Susie, Sharkey,Melbram and all the gang xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

WTF!?! Well what classes as exceptional then do they tell you?? That's nuts when all those people with pip implants are having them redone on nhs I think it's criminal. I'm so enraged I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry but so touching that your dad has offered what a truly wonderful gesture. 

So how did you find out about Athens - not heard of that one but one in Cyprus which gets good results apparently. 

Does that mean you're leaving our thread :( ??

You're news has put me in a very bad mood!! Can't even blame the drugs yet, ha, ha x

I wish you and DH nothing but good luck. You guys need to just spend the next three months doing the things that make you both happy and work through this disappointment together. 

Huge hugs coming your way xxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I'm proper fuming on your behalf! Doesn't that count as exceptional reasons? NICE Guidamce recommends 3 cycles of IVF!! Can't you take this option and appeal to the SHA?

I'm sorry sweetheart, I would have got blind drunktoo! If there's anything I can do, let me know and I'll do my best to help!


----------



## susiesue

So sorry Africa, I did worry it had been bad news when you didn't come on yesterday. What do they class as exceptional circumstances?? Surely the fact that they should have done ICSI second time should have counted for something!! Your dad sounds like an amazing man. I pray you get your dream. Xx :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls sorry to change the subject but I need some advice.

As you know the HC put me on 2 powders plus 1 water, and that I had some heavy bleeding over the weekend. The scan showed that there was good womb lining at this stage, and that they could see follicles but did a blood test to be on he safe side

Anyway they've phoned me now and said they're gonna up the does to 5 powders of Menpur plus one and a half water.she asked if I had any questions and India properly loads but couldn't think of anything. Anyway called them bak at 4:35 on hold for 10 minutes then cut off, tried calling back an they're now closed

So worried why has this happened and what does it mean? My AMH is slightly lower than average for my age 19 as opposed to 21, an other than the blocked tubes theres nothing else wrong! Should I be worried, will we be ok to continue? Will it mean we'll have a poor response with our eggs??? Have got a planned scan for Friday feel like I'm having a breakdown now been crying since I couldn't get thru!


----------



## bugs

AQ I'm so sorry, it's shite isn't it. The only thing I can say is when you have private treatment you'll never look back. Our NHS system is shocking and I would live to have an American system but what can you do xxxxx

Gemz try not to worry, how many days have you been stimming for ? You've probably just had a false start and tbh your follies did seem a little small but at least they're doing something about it. My last cycle was 5 amps start to finish so just prepare yourself that you'll be stimming for longer xxxx 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support ladies.
I obviously wont post as often but i wont leave the thread as want to see how you all get on and hopefully be able to post some good news of my own in 2013 :)

Likkle- Ah hun you are goin through it arent you! hope the extra meds make the diff x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ glad you'll be sticking around! Have you considered going to your MP to reappeal for funding (remember NICE says your entitled to three rounds!) don't give up hun! I fight them every step of the way whilst persuing treatment over in Cyprus, what harm can it do?

Bugs by yesterday when I went for emergency scan and the done the bloods I'd been stimming for 4 days, 5th jab was due at 6 that night. Just done injection now and it's floored me - really stung. Heads all over the place now wondering if this is going to work

X x


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - glad to hear you won't be abandoning u all. Good luck

Gemz - don't worry the while point of having a scan is so that if your not responding correctly they can up the meds, that's all they're doing so try not to stress. My last cycle is was on the highest poss dose of 6amps so I know how you feel. All in all most people stimulate for anything from 12-14 days but I do know people that have to stimulate for 21 days so it's all good. In fact you Gould be thankful they did an emergency scan cos otherwise on fri they would have put your mess up and you'd be 3 days behind where you will be on Friday. Good luck for your scan x


----------



## Melbram

AQ so sorry the appeal was refused - like the other have said I would love to know what "exceptional circumstances" actually means! :growlmad: Im thrilled that your father has stepped in and you now have a way forward Im sure it is in a way a weight of your shoulders and fx it will be third time lucky for you x keep us posted x 

Mrs E: congrats on starting DR :happydance:

Likklgems: wow 5 amps is a lot - great if it does the job though - the HC musnt be too concerned otherwise they would have given you more info I would have imagined - just makes it a bit more fiddly sorting your needles out! A lady I talk to on another page had very slow growers and was stimming for quite some time - she ended up with 2 eggs - both fertilised and transferred on day 5 - and she got a BFP so dont worry too much xxx

HI to everyone else x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- hugs and love. Keep in touch. You know my feelings about it. Im so upset for you so can imagine how you feel. I have only heard of cyprus clinic. Xxxxxx 

Lickle- don't breakdown. It must be something they are used to dealing with. Stay calm. They saw lovely follies on your scan. 

- it was Richard Russell I saw and who called me. He was fantastic.


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies! Very busy on here! So much to catch up on!

Africa - I'm so sorry hun! Can't believe they turned u down. But on a positive how lovely of your dad, he's a very special person and obviously wants the very best for u.£4000 for 2 cycles us amazing,we paid nnearly £7,500 for our last cycle with all the extra tests and treatments! Ridiculous isn't it!! I really hope u will get your bfp hun xxxx 

Gemz,I'm sure all will be fine hun Xx
MrsE,good news on getting started Xx
Hi joanne,Sharkey,Susie,Lisa,Melbram,Lindy,bugs and all the gang!

I'm feeling much better by today and have found strength from somewhere! I will get my little baby one day! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls xx

Del- So glad you have regained your fighting spirit. Whatever it takes we WILL be mums one day x


----------



## Lindylou

Del and AQ you will be mums and they will be much loved, wanted and cherished little ones. I pray with all my heart you get there soon. Xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh no Africa :sad2: that's the most rediculous decision I've heard... It's so wrong :hugs:

amazing of your dad though bless him, really hope the clinic in Greece will be where you get your :bfp:

Del- glad you are feeling more positive, both you and AQ will make the best mums ever, as will everyone else on this thread I'm sure :thumbup:

good luck to all those starting again soon and currently on the journey, lots & lots of :dust: to you all.

Wish there was more I could say/do but I'm thinking of you all :flower:
xx


----------



## bugs

Gemz really don't worry you've had a really early scan you wouldn't normally go in till day 7 for your 1st scan whilst on stimms so just take it one step at a time and I'm sure it will be fine xxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone....
AQ...I'm so sorry to read what I just have, can't imagine how you must be feeling. ...... Your dad sounds lovely though, for his lovely daughter :) 
Have you investigated mainland spain.... I've heard lots of positive things and lots of babies made!!
Gems..... Sounds like your having a tough time at the moment, make sure you get an early night and lots of rest.
Hi to all
Lots of love j x


----------



## Likklegemz

Afternoon all, how is everyone doing?

I got called into HC again today! I swear I'm liable to go mad. Work have given me a hard time at the moment because of all the scans ect that I'm disappearing off for so they weren't too impressed

Any way, had another scan and checked level of meds, the new dosage is making me sick and bloated which apparently means its working! Yey! Scan showed 7 follies on right side all over 10mm and one on left over 10mm with lining at 6mm, for those of you who have been thru IVF before does this sound normal for there to be such a difference between right and left ones?

Have another scan on Friday and fingers crosses if everything goes ok we'd be looking at either Tuesday or Wednesday next week for EC

Hope everyone is ok, and any advice you can give me would be great

Gem x


----------



## Melbram

Not long now Gems :)

I had 20 on my righ and 8 on my left so ther can be quite a difference x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Melbram! Good to know. Part of me I think is a bit disappointed that there isnt more follies there, I thought given that I've only got haldros in both tubes is respond better, but I keep telling me I only need one good one to stick!

What size should a follie be before egg collection?


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz don't worry I had 9 on one side and 4 on the other. From memory I think it's when you have a group around 16mm when they tell you to take the trigger shot something around that size anyway xx


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Dont worry. I had 9 follies in total and we got 6 eggs an thats with my crappy amh levels so all going fine ;-) good luck and you will soon be pupo x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Well after much investigation and discussion, me an dh have decided to have our next cycle of IVF with ICSI at womens again. We worked out all the extras for having treatment abroad and taking into account flights, transfers, hotels, medical insurance, visa and loss of earnings for us both we would only be saving a few hundred pounds so we will be saving the additional cash to put to my dads very generous gift and will be having our 3rd cycle in Jan/Feb 2013  in the meantime we are going to be submitting a letter to PCT saying we dont agree with the appeal decision and we are also getting our MP involved in one last ditch attempt to try and alter the outcome as ideally we really dont want to be taking my dads hard earnt savings for something even the NICE guidelines states we are entitled to given our situation, so fingers crossed but at least now we know either way we will be having our 3rd cycle in the new year  xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey go AQ!!! I could go all Churchill on you and start saying well fight em on the beaches! :)

Felt terrible the last few days, so queasy with the increased dose but I've eating lots of ginger busicuits to counter it as best I could! Normally I'd just take a couple of tablets and that would be the end of it - not anymore!!! I've got what should have been my 1st scan planned for tomorrow. Given the horrendous early start into investigation as to why we couldn't get pregnant I couldnt praise the HC more for putting me at ease and giving me the best possible care

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing okay, there seems to be lots going on.

Africaqueen- so sorry you didn't get better news about your appeal but to keep on fighting sounds a very good plan.

Likklegemz-hope your scan goes well for you tomorrow.

I am currently in the middle of my second cycle at care after two at the women's. I am going in for egg collection tomorrow at 10. I had twelve follicles at my final scan but some of them were too small for chance of a mature egg. I am so scared this time after always receiving the worst news at my fertilisation phone call but if I ever want to be pregnant I have no other option. I just hope we have a bit of luck on our side this time and get something to transfer to give us a chance. I have been on gonal this time and have felt nothing even after my hcg shot last night so am a bit worried there are even eggs there. I keep telling myself to be positive.

Hello to everyone that knows me from earlier in thread and all the new people too. Babydust to us all x x


----------



## Melbram

Hi

Gems: dont worry about the numbers too much - I wish I had less because I ended up overtimulating because I had so many eggs - I think I read somewhere follies should be around 18mm for EC but dont quote me ;) 

AQ: Aw glad u'll be sticking around at the HC :)

Cvaeh: good luck with EC tomorow - FX you get some good eggies x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh hope this is your time! Fingers crossed for you!!!

Quick question for everyone, other than folic acid did you take any multi vitamins? I've got a decent diet with lots of fruit and veg in it just struggling to eat in the evening at momet due to the time our injection is - 5:30


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Lovely to see you back! wishing you tons of luck for EC tomorrow and i hope you get at least 1 special embie for transfer as remember how devastating your last cycle was and wish u all the very best hun x

Gemz- haha! love the churchill comment and il be fighting them all the way ;-) as regards vitamins i am taking daily- 800miu of Vitamin E, Folic acid plus calcium and vitamin d, vitamin c and 50mg of DHEA which is a hormone to help egg quality x

Melbram- Yeah glad we finally decided to stick with the HC as i know we have had a few fails lately but we have our ladies with babies and prego ladies to prove to us they do have a lot of success too ;-) x

One thing that does bother me ladies is that the HC don't use US for transfer and im wondering why as most clinics use it... It says under NICE guidelines that it should be done with US guidance too... wonder if you can insist on it after 2 fails?? xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi 

I have been taking Zita west vitafem and vitafem boost for the last few months. I have also been taking Zita west dha which is omega 3&6 I think. 
I have had dh taking menevit which was recommended by care. X


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone...... 

Aq - I was so angry when I read that you hadn't been approved for funding.... But I hope your appeal goes well. Your dad is so kind, such a lovely thought. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Likklegemz..... How are you feeling now? Horrible you feel so awful :( Im taking pregnacare conception which I've loved. Been taking it for months now . 

Hi to everyone else :) 

Well it's my transfer day tomorrow! I'm so excited its ridiculous. Been waiting for this day for so long. They did the thaw on Wednesday and happy to say all 6 thawed well. They are now nearly at blastocyst stage so at 2pm tomorrow one little frostie will be back with me. They said they were good quality so was happy at that. I did asked the dreaded question about having 2 back but they said as a clinic, they wouldn't put back 2 blastos. Do that's that!! 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey Jules thats brilliant news!!! So happy for you! I reckon I'll be a week behind you do you'll have to keep us all posted

I shall look into those vitamins an buy some tomorrow - just worried that as I've been soo of food with this sickness can't be good for either me or what's going on inside!

Gonna enjoy a long hot soak in the bath and hopefully have a successful scan plus accupunture session tomorrow! Didn't really arrange my time very well thou scan first thing then accupunture last thing - car park must be loving the money it's getting from me at the moment!


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- Best of luck for transfer tomorrow! 6 frosties is FAB! and btw they DO put 2 blasts back as my friend had 2 blasts transferred from her FET and now has twin boys but if your happy with 1 transferred that's the main thing and i wish you lots of luck and a smooth 2ww with a very happy outcome xxx


----------



## Jules78

Thanks gems and AQ..... AQ, they were so against it. I said we would like 2 put back but they were adamant it was a no go. I'm only 34 so I don't know if that has anything to do with it ? But anyway, whatever will be, will be. 

Gems..... Course will keep you posted... I went to acupuncture on Tuesday night at a place by where I live, it was great and I felt so calm! It was strange! But I did like it :) good luck for scan all will be fine. Pregnacare conception has great feedback... Its full of vitamins and folic acid. I over stimulated back in April which is why I had to have my transfer cancelled, but I got 11 eggs and 6 fertilised.... And now they are just waiting for me tomorrow :) can't wait xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Jules- they made me sign a disclaimer that I understood the risks of multiple pregnancy. I also had to give a reason ( I said my age). The embryologist quietly said sign it and have 2 put in, she would. Lots of luck!!


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah good luck for tomorrow. 

AQ- the us not getting used really concerned me. I read up on it and did question about it at my fu and was just told it is the department policy. Have you heard anything about countess of Chester?


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok. 

AQ so glad you will be sticking around, the new year will be here before you know it! I think you should definitely continue to fight the pct, they are going against all the guidelines!! I was also concerned that the hc didn't use US at transfer, given that I had read that most clinics use it. It also really worried me that they were closed on Sunday's, is that still the case? x 

Cvaeh good to see you and lots of luck for EC and fingers crossed you get some good embies x 

Jules good luck for transfer, sounds like you have some good embies there. Like AQ said if you want 2 transferred then push for that, from what I can remember there is nothing written in all the paperwork that says you can't have 2, just that they recommend one if you are under 37. Good luck x 

Gemz hope you are ok, try and relax if you can, I know it's hard. I can't remember how many follies I had but I did have to stimm for 3 extra days to get them up to size. x

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- Well my friend already had a dd from previous IVF and they transferred 2 blasts and she only 27 and this was early last year so i would push for two if that's what you want x

Lindy- Yes it really concerns me with them not using US guidance tbh... enough to maybe make us change clinics if they wont agree to do it with US... we would even pay extra for it to give us a better chance. Saying that though, lots of our ladies are preg or had babies and US has never been used there as far as i am aware... ah i dont know x

Susie- How are you and your lovely son? x


----------



## susiesue

Hi AQ, I am v well thank you, the little man Ben is 4 m


----------



## susiesue

Hi AQ, I am v well thank you, the little man Ben is 4 months old!!! He's growing fast, it's scary how quick it goes! It makes me sad to think of everyone who is still on this journey, I have a few friends gp


----------



## susiesue

Hi AQ, I am v well thank you, the little man Ben is 4 months old!!! He's growing fast, it's scary how quick it goes! It makes me sad to think of everyone who is still on this journey, I have a few friends going through treatment at the moment. I know there are mixed views on the hc but I will be eternally grateful to that hospital for giving me Ben and delivering him safely. Dr Russell in particular is amazing, if it's possible I would see if you can see him before your next cycle, he really cares and will do whatever he can to make your cycle a success. Chin up and keep fighting, you will get there xx


----------



## susiesue

Sorry for the multiple posts, bloody phone!!!


----------



## Melbram

Good luck today Jules x


----------



## Likklegemz

Trust my body!!!! 

Had my scan today, now got 6 in right ovary and 4 in left ovary ranging from 8mm to 11mm. Womb lining is 8mm

Doesn't look like I've responded very well - typical me! Got a scan Monday And decision taken from there! Considering we were expecting ec then I'm slightly disappointed! Keep reminding myself nothing runs The way you plan it

Just worried as hubby goes away to work a week on Sunday so we need collection to be before then - what's my chances?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Just back from egg collection. The stress gets worse everytime. I got 9 eggs and just had a phone call to say 8 are mature enough to inject. I should be happy but I had similar numbers last cycle and still ended up with zero. It is going to be a long night.

Gems - a lot can happen in a weekend. I was told that follicles usually grow 1-2 mm a day! X

Jules- hope your transfer goes well today x


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Lol at all the posts. I do feel popular! haha. Aww can't believe your lil boy is 4mths old already! and yes the hc gets mixed reviews but when i look at you and the other girls it worked for it proves the do have good success x

Gemz- Aww hun i know its hard but try and think positive. You will be amazed how quick follies can grow ;-) im sure on Monday they will be a lot bigger and u will have EC around wed/thur x

Jules- Hope transfer went smoothly today? congrats on being pupo and GL for 2ww x

Cvaeh- Ah that's great that 8 are suitable for injection but i know what you mean about not raising your hopes again. Lots of pma coming your way and your in my prayers tonight. Hope the call comes nice and early x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah and Likkle- all it takes is one good egg! 

I would think they would collect this week Likkle- they won't stim you too long explain to them about your hubby. 

Susie- I want to start the dr russell fan club as well! He was so good I chose to have fu with him not one of the invisible consultants!


----------



## Likklegemz

Well girls 

I was doing so well today and ya all for horribly wrong! :( had a little cry and is now in bed!

Had a session of accupunture and ear in mind it wasn't my first one neither, when te needle went in I was in a lot of pain, not an achy pain but a stabbing pain! To make matters worse she was so patronising which added to the pain I'm in plus the hormones made me really upset! I couldn't believe how she spoke to me! I ended up running out and crying on DHs shoulder!

Of course now I'm stressed out! DH has booked me a hot stone massage to help, do you think it's worth trying accupunture again to help (somewhere else obviously given my reaction today!) or can you recommend any thing else!

Also figured out why I've been feeling queasy! I've for a slight mild lactose intolerance and menopur has lactose in it - and I didn't even think to mention this to the clinic!! Feels like an idiot!
Hand is so sore so typing with One hand only at mo!


----------



## cvaeh

hi Gemz

sorry you have had an emotional day, i am feeling so anxious about our fertilization call tomorrow i have been looking at our next options.
i had accupuncture for my first three cycles and think it helped for relaxation but not sure about anything else. i decided to save money this time and try without. i do listen to the zita west relaxation cd though.
If you want to find a fertility specialist in your local area that does accupuncture try looking on the British council of accupuncture as i found a really good one near me. x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi cvaeh 

I promise I won't be patronising - had enough of that for one day! Im hoping they do fine!! Will be praying tonight for you!

Its not even accupunture it's just anything thatll help me switch off! I just couldn't believe the way she spoke to me that got me really upset - that and my hand is stinging me!!!

I'll take anything now to help me chill! Seriously considering getting signed off work as its not helping me much at the moment! :(


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Gemz

I think i am going mad i am now talking to my eggs which are forty miles away willing them to fertilize. Not sure i will sleep to well tonight. 

Someone told me that reflexology is really relaxing and good but not sure you can do it while you are stimming.
x x x x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Ah im sorry u had a crap day hun! as regards accu, i always think about what Mr K said 'sticking pins in you wont get u preg' lol. It is ok for relaxing but obviously she didnt have that effect on you, the rude woman! tbh after going through 2 cycles of IVF i can honestly say that there is not much in the way of relaxing to be done as it means EVERYTHING to us and we are consumed by each and every stage but i did find taking some time from work and going for nice gentle walks and relaxing with a good book or film helped a bit. Good luck x

Cvaeh- How is the wait going? i know how awful it is for you and really hope tomorrows call brings you much needed hope and that you get to transfer and the dreaded 2ww ;-) x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hmm not sure I could do that! ;) I thought id iTunes to see f theres any audiobooks for relaxation during ivf can only see
One zita west - did you say you were takin her vitamins?


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- I am slowly going insane i just want one or two good embryos to give us a chance. I have read so many stories though about it happening over and over again. then i think about the fact we did get one once and maybe we will get another one.
its going to be a long night and morning as they said they would only be able to phone late morning x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oooh post going out of order due to phone and rather slow Internet! Cvaeh i must be mad too, I'm talking to my stomach telling it to get a move on!!


----------



## cvaeh

yes i have zita west cd and taking her vitamins. not sure they do any good or not but will try anything. some people say her voice is annoying on the cd but i find it really relaxing x x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Cvaeh you must be going through hell emotionally. I am sending tons of positive vibes to your embies! Lots of luck hun xxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone, well I'm officially in the 2ww! Out of our 6 frosties, 2 made it to blasto .... They put back one that looked excellent, the other sadly didn't look strong enough. But that's ok, it only takes one doesn't it! I cried when they showed us it on the screen.... It's such an emotional part ! Afterwards I felt like I needed to be wrapped in cotton wool! Husband won't let me do a thing which is great as theres a load of housework to be done lol ! I was terrified to sleep on my side last night, I kept picturing this little tiny dot getting swished from side to Side and couldn't implant !! Your mind goes nuts doesn't it!!!
It's weird cos right now, I don't feel any different and you wonder if it's there don't you! 
But OTD is 4th sept.... So a week Tuesday! Aaahhh .

Likklegemz..... How are you feeling? You feeling any more relaxed yet? 
Cvaeh..... Good luck for the call, everything crossed xxx

Hi to everyone have a lovely bank holiday x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news jules. Relax and take it easy. Babydust. Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Congrats on being PUPO Jules :happydance:

Cavea: any news????

Gems: fx lil follies grow so you can have EC early next week x

baby dust to you all :dust::dust::dust:

afm the :witch: has arrived again! after last cycle failed I was on for 12 days compared to my usual two and after a week she's here again :growlmad:


----------



## cvaeh

not one. devastated beyond believe x


----------



## Jules78

Oh cvaeh, I am so sorry. Hope you are ok, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh, I'm so so sorry not one made it, words escape me. Have a good cry and try to stay positive no matter how hard that may seem!

Thinking of you x x x

Jules congratulations on the 2ww! Take it easy and by the sounds of it your hubby's looking after you!! Praying it sticks!!!

As for me, I've just come back from a hot stone massage so finally feel relaxed!


----------



## Melbram

Cvea : so sorry none of them made it :hugs: Do you get another go on NHS? 

Gems: glad your finally chilled :)


----------



## cvaeh

thank you everyone for being so kind.

i was half expecting the bad news but i still feel like i am in the biggest nightmare ever. my thoughts at the moment are donor is our best option as not sure i can take it anymore. the only problem is they can't tell us whether the problem is my eggs or sperm. this probably sounds stupid but i would rather it be an egg problem as i would carry our baby made with husbands sperm.

i don't want to push my husband into anything he doesn't want to do but i can't see myself without children.

melbram- we have already had two nhs cycles. this was our second private cycle. i suppose we were stupid to think things would be any different this time but we just hoped x

juleS - congratulations on being Pupo x x


----------



## Lisa40

So so sorry Cvaeh.... :sad2: I'm absolutely gutted for you, I know nothing I say will make you feel better, just wish there was something I could do.
How do you go about getting donor eggs? I have considered donating mine to help other ladies as I know how heartbreaking it can be but it's a big decision too as you're handing over your baby to a stranger really... Or can you choose who you give them to?
Best of luck whatever you decide to do next :hugs:
xx


----------



## susiesue

Cvaeh I was so so sorry to read your post. Cant imagine what you are going through! :hugs: Are there anymore tests they can do to give you some answers? Thinking of you x 

Jules good luck with the dreaded 2ww, we are all here if you feel yourself going slightly mad!! My test date last year was 2 sept and I can remember these few weeks so well, seems like yesterday! Good luck x 

Lindy if you start the dr Russell fan club I will defo join!!! X


----------



## Likklegemz

You have me all wondering who dr Russell is!!

Cvaeh is there no tests that can be done to find out?


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- I am so so sorry. I can only imagine how desolate you are feeling. Sending you and your other half love. Can you arrange a fu with the embryologist to try and find out more?


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- he is just one of the registrars on the department. He sometimes does EC and is doing the DOLS trial.


----------



## cvaeh

the doctors and embryologists are at a lose to why it keeps happening. we have had every possible test there is for eggs and sperm. i can't help thinking there is something deeper in my eggs that they can't see or test for. i have low amh yet respond well to the drugs. do i just have loads of weak eggs?
I don't think i can go through another no fert cycle. 

care do a donation programme which is fairly costly but if its the only way there is it is what we will do. someone on another forum described it like making a cake-there is a lot more to it than the ingredients (egg), it has to be put with other ingredients and cooked probably (in womb and how you bring it up). i don't think i would see it as taking someone else's baby as its just part of the recipe and the rest is so much more important. x x


----------



## Lindylou

I am very much in agreement cvah. If I used somebody else's eggs, I would still be the mummy no question. If I used a surrogate or even adopted I would feel the same. Being a mum to me is about loving caring and raising a child. Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL the last few days but went to London for my brothers official wedding so at least if we are blessed with embies and I don't get to his big France shindig I've been involved. 

Cveh I'm absolutely gutted for you and don't know what to suggest. I'm pretty sure you've had the immune and nk cells test but if not perhaps worth it. Look after yourself and don't make any decisions until you feel stronger. 

Jules - yayyyy congrats I know it's been a long road for you so fingers crossed that embie is a belta!! What will they do with the other embies?

Gemz - try and stay calm this IVF road is NEVER easy so you need to take one hurdle at a time.

Hi to everyone else xx
Afm - still on the DR and got my scan on 6th sept so my AF should be here sometime in the next week. 
X


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL the last few days but went to London for my brothers official wedding so at least if we are blessed with embies and I don't get to his big France shindig I've been involved. 

Cveh I'm absolutely gutted for you and don't know what to suggest. I'm pretty sure you've had the immune and nk cells test but if not perhaps worth it. Look after yourself and don't make any decisions until you feel stronger. 

Jules - yayyyy congrats I know it's been a long road for you so fingers crossed that embie is a belta!! What will they do with the other embies?

Gemz - try and stay calm this IVF road is NEVER easy so you need to take one hurdle at a time.

Hi to everyone else xx
Afm - still on the DR and got my scan on 6th sept so my AF should be here sometime in the next week. 
X


----------



## Lisa40

That's a good way to put it, like baking a cake... I hope what I said didn't come across badly & I know that no matter how a baby comes into your life that it would be loved and treasured so much, I was speaking more from the donor point of view as it's something I really want to consider, but I'm not sure whether I'd always be wondering how the baby was doing & I'm not sure if the not knowing would drive me crazy, but then it's such a great gift you can give somebody, I'm just not sure I'd be strong enough to be that selfless.

I hope I didn't cause any offence it's just something I'm really considering but it's a very tough decision.

Big hugs to you though :hugs:
xx


----------



## bugs

Cvaeh, I'm so sorry it really isn't fair but as long as your prepared to keep trying you will get your baby. 

You might remember I did an egg share cycle for my 3rd go. I never did find out if my recipient got pregnant as I'd rather not know just yet but the way I see it All's I gave her was a bunch of cells it is her blood and body that nourish it to make it grow so I would never think of it as my baby. 

You said your not sure what the problem is, I've seen on another forum ladies who go to Cyprus and have a tandem cycle where they could use your eggs but they have a sperm donor and they fertilise half your eggs with your husbands sperm and half with the donors so that way if you again got 0 fertilisation then maybe it is your eggs or you might get a few embryo's with the donor sperm if it's your husbands sperm that's the problem. I hope that makes sense. 

You can also do it the other way round with half your eggs and half donor eggs but it's a lot more expensive but it's a way of trying to get round things. I think you've done your fair share of cycles on your own I would certainly look into other options xxxx

Afm I have my appointment on Tuesday for our immune tests. They will take 5 vials of blood of my OH and 18 vials from me and we don't get much change from 2k. I will be shocked if they don't show up something. 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

hi

Lisa- no you didn't cause offence don't worry. you did get me thinking whether in future our child would not see me as their mum but as bugs says it would be my blood and body that would nourish and help it grow. i would also be honest with my child when it was older enough.

bugs- thank you so much for your comments. thinking that it would be my blood that fed and helped it grow really helps and i really think its the way i should go. i am not rushing into thinks though. i want to make sure it is my eggs first. i did mention about doing half donor and half dhs sperm to care at egg collection and they said it would be possible. however, it still means my body gets yet another hammering for nothing. i would love to do one big cycle with my eggs, donor eggs , donor sperm and husbands sperm but i am sure that would be a fortune and not allowed. my husband has been looking at the possibility of natural ivf where they take the egg you would ovulate naturally and inject. he thinks all the drugs just make my eggs worse but results are very poor with this.

but t.ex


----------



## cvaeh

sorry posted and wasn't finished. 

have had my first glass of wine in months and we think we may just go off for tomorrow. we are so lucky we have each other and i know whatever way we will get our dream. we are very lucky to have such supportive families on both sides. i do think they are starting to run out of things to say to us and my poor mum feels helpless.

enjoy the bank holiday everyone x x


----------



## bugs

I know what you mean my poor mum goes through every cycle with me so I think it's just as hard on her when it doesn't work !! 

The tandem cycle were you can use both donor eggs and sperm might be expensive here but possibly more affordable abroad. 

I looked into mini ivf as I also have an egg issue I seem to get plenty but most of them are immature at collection even though the follicle's look ready to go, Mr Patel thinks it may be linked with an immune issue so we'll see what comes back on these tests he's also going to put me on HRT before my cycle to see if that helps. 

Who have you seen at Care, as I said my last follow up was with mr Patel and he was much better than some of the other consultants I've seen there. 

Take some time as you say with an amazing OH it does make it easier. We're off to Matthew St today to get wellied so as long as we can pull eachother through it we'll be fine as will you. Much love and my thoughts really are with you xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

hi bugs

we have seen Mr kale every time we have been but after you have said that i will push to see Mr patel in our follow up. my husband has been reading a lot about hrt helping egg quality.

we have just had a phone call from care. i had just got my head round not having anything but one fertilized and divided over night. she was completely honest with us and said late ones sometimes just stop growing and rarely implant so not to build our hopes up. we have to now wait again to see if it divides. even if it doesn't it gives me a glimmer of hope that maybe there is something else they can do for us. they said to start the progesterone. do i have to lie down after i have inserted them? i had bum pellets last time but these say they must go up vagina.

i am on the roller coaster again with some hope but not getting too excited x x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh cvaeh I'll be keeping everything crossed for you that this little egg is a fighter, I'm not sure about the progesterone but I'd say to lie down for a bit just in case, can't hurt :thumbup:

lots & lots of :dust: & :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh hun! I'm hoping it keeps dividing! Big hugs! X x


----------



## cvaeh

This ivf process gets worse and worse. i kind of wish they hadn't bothered to tell us until tomorrow if it did divide again but i suppose i had to start my progesterone. 

i have been looking at late fertilized embryos and a lot don't divide again so we are going to go off for the day and try to forget about it. x x x


----------



## susiesue

Cvaeh they told me at the women's to lie down for 20 minutes if using vaginally, so i did bum pellets as it was easier. Maybe give the clinic a call to check? Hope you have good news tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## Jules78

Hi cvaeh..... That's gret news, I'm keeping everything crossed. As Susie said, if doing them vaginally you have to lie down. I had been doing them thru the bum! Its not messy that way and can be vaginally as you get a bit if discharge. At my transfer the lady said I could do one rectally, say in the kor ing and of an evening when you get into bed, do it vaginally, I am finding it better that way to be honest!! sorry for TMI but it's it a nice thing anyway!! Xxx


----------



## Jules78

*morning nor kor ing !!


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- Congrats on being pupo :) lots of luck for the next wk and i hope you get your BFP x

Cvaeh- Ah im so sorry you have been through this hell. If you remember this happened on my last cycle... got the fert report in the morning to say none of my 6 eggs had fertilised and then much later on they called and said 1 was showing signs. Well it did end up a grade A 4 cell embie with no fragmentation by day 2 when it was transferred just sadly didnt implant so if that is due to issues with my womb or because it just didnt divide anymore is anyones guess but you have HOPE and that counts for a whole lot ;-)
Keep us updated and i have everything crossed for you. I felt happy i had managed to be PUPO as i had hope for 2wks rather than no chance at all and im sure you would feel the same way x

Hi to Lindy, Susie, Sharkey, melbram, MrsM and all the gang and hope your all having a nice BH wkend x

AFM- Went to our friends bbq yest and was nice but very hard going as one friend has 3 kids and is 8mths pregnant, the other friend has 4 kids inc a 3mth baby and then another couple came with their 2 children- 6mth baby and 2yr old lil girl. Was lovely to hold the babies and have cuddles but i felt like a spare part tbh. I feel like a mother in so many ways but i have yet to get my child if that makes sense? and i feel at such a loss. When their babies were crying i wanted to go to them but obviously they have their mothers for that... ah its so bloody hard xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Oh cvah fingers crossed it is a fighter. Xxx

Lisa- totally agree on the egg donation. It is a hard decision to make to donate eggs and not to be taken lightly. If I was a donor recipient I would be forever grateful to the wonderful woman who donated and it would be my baby. BUT to donate eggs I would have all the thoughts of giving my eggs away. There are some wonderful wonderful women who donate eggs and help make dreams come true. Xx


----------



## cvaeh

hi everyone

thank you for your words of encouragement. we went over to Crosby to see the iron men to try and take our minds off things. we jumped every time we heard someone phone thinking it was the hospital ringing to say it had stopped dividing.

Africa-i remember your cycle well. i wish they would just put it back today instead of tomorrow. i always feel better in the womb than in a dish. i am trying not to build up my hopes of a transfer but i can't help it. i just can't help thinking there is a reason it fertilized late.

we are going to have a barbecue tonight and hopefully get to transfer tomorrow morning.

jules- how is the two week wait going?

x x x x x


----------



## Jules78

Hi cvaeh.... Glad you've had a nice day... No news is good news as they say :) 

2ww .. Well I woke up this morning quite negatively! Was convinced it wasn't going to work! Feel bit better this afternoon. I think you just expect to feel differently and I just don't! I was reading this afternoon that a 5day blasto would start to implant around now, but I think you can just read too much and get carried away! Husband still won't let me do anything and it's getting on my nerves now!! Ha! Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Snap Jules! My hubby is driving me crazy too!! Feel like I'm snapping at him for no reason!

Hormones! :(

God help us during the 2ww!


----------



## MrsE75

Must be something in the water just been a little madam to my OH bless him for no reason I blame the drugs!!!

This time on DR I seem to be having more symptoms like mood swings and tiredness! Oh well only another week and half until stimm when should start feeling better. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls I'm having a panic attack! I've taken two folic acid tablets by mistake - really not with it today! Is it safe?


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- what time are you scheduled for transfer tomorrow all being well? i also thought our last cycle had to work with it being a late fertiliser but sadly not. I truly hope you get a better outcome i really do. Keep the pma and your in my prayers x

Gemz- aww you will be fine hun! infact there has been some studies to suggest doubling your dose of folic acid can actually increase chances of twins ;-) i took double last cycle thought was worth a shot. lol x


----------



## Lindylou

Make the most of it jules!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks AQ!! Hmmm might double up here on in then!


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- transfer is booked for nine tomorrow unless they phone us. i have been reading the transition from four cells to five cells is the difficult bit as they have to start producing their own energy so i will pray our embryo gets some energy over night. 

a lot of countries actually say to take more folic acid than us so don't worry x x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Everything crossed for you! a small chance is so much better than none and i know how much it would mean to you just to have that chance as i was the same. Keep us updated and i hope transfer goes smoothly x


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck Cvaeh x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck cvah


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck cvaeh

Fingers crossed for you. X x x x


----------



## Jules78

Good luck this morning cvaeh xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Good luck Cveah x


----------



## susiesue

Good luck Cvaeh, hope you've got a little fighter x


----------



## cvaeh

hi everyone

just to let you know not good news for us today. our little embryo didn't divide again so only two cells so most probably arrested, they can't say for sure but most probably. they put it back anyway in case of a miracle. thanks for everyone's support. we are going to think about our next steps now and try and stay cheerful x x


----------



## Jules78

Cvaeh.... I'm so sorry to hear that. But let's keep positive and hope that it gets snuggly in there! Just rest and take it easy now xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh, I'm so sorry to hear that. But try and stay positive and hope that it sticks!

Had my scan today, looks like (ignoring the small ones which probably won't stand a chance) two on my left ovary at 15mm and 5 on the right between 11 - 14mm

Is this good response? My AMH levels were slightly under average so was a bit concerned that I've not produced enough (although I'm well aware you only need 1 to get pregnant)

Got another scan on Wednesday, looking like ec collection is Friday


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Ah i am sorry your lil embie didnt divide again BUT miracles can and do happen so i will have everything crossed for you in your 2ww and i am glad you have a chance no matter how small. Great oak trees grow from small acorns ;-) When is OTD? x

Gemz- 7 follies is fine hun. You should get at least 4 eggs from that amount  if your AMH was only a little lower than it should be, they will be of good quality too so all good. Not long till EC now! oooh excited for you x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thank AQ! Ridiculous I know but was hoping for a lot more just in case! Can't control my emotions at the moment, all so very hard!

Had a silly row with dad for no reason and have broken down into tears bout 10 times today!


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- so sorry honey. Let's hope it kicks in and sticks. Xx

Lickle- that's fine. Are they going for icsi or ivf?

Hope everybody else going good. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

IVF as far as I know! Nothing wrong with DH and with me having hydros is what was the problem there not concerned regarding the quality of his sperm

Just worries - stupid I know as I can't control this at all! Just thought we'd have a higher number so we could freeze some! I know this is our first cycle but working in the NHS I know the funding process so I worry!


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Some follicles contain more than 1 egg btw ;-) only takes one.
We got 6 mature eggs last cycle with my dodgy AMH so sure you will be fine x

Lindy- How are things? cant believe how quick time is going for you! x

xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning Girls hope your all ok
Quick question in the days leading up to egg collection were you bloated and have a lot of wind? Driving me crazy now!


----------



## cvaeh

when i was on menopur i felt really bloated low down after about six days of stimming x x


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- I was really bloated, more fluid I think, well dh didn't say I was farting through the night!


----------



## MrsE75

Likkle - I was really bloated and lots of wind from about 7 days after Stimms through to about 4 days after EC - I found I got even more bloated after the EC but prob just me!!

Really struggling this time with moods and tiredness on DR. Poor hubby x


----------



## Jules78

Likkle..... I blew up like a balloon when I was on stimms! I couldn't walk.... But then I did over stimulate. So it's not abnormal what your feeling! 

AFM..... It's 4dpt today.... Had a lot of lower aches and I was unbelievably tired today even tho I had a perfect night sleep! My lower half felt like it weighed a ton! It's hard not to get too excited tho isn't it. I think we are going to test on Sunday.... OTD is Tuesday ( week today) but I don't think I could wait! What do you all think? X


----------



## susiesue

Gemz the bloating is all normal, don't worry x 

Mrs E how are you feeling? When's the baseline scan? x 

Jules I didn't test early as I was so stressed about seeing a bfn, I was tempted to a few times tho as you feel like you are going mad otherwise!! Good luck!! X 

Cvaeh I hope you are feeling ok. I did read a thread on 'fertility friends' where there had been bfp's from 2 cell embies. Like Africa said you have hope and hold onto that for these 2 weeks x 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules I'd properly cave early too!! Ive been so fed up today, hoping that egg collection goes ahead on Friday, not sure how much of this I can cope with! :( I just feel drained and tired, worried that I've not responded well and ern having sharp pains iny lower right hand side 

Really wallowing in self pity I think - poor DH!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- I never felt bloated as such just a bit swollen but then again we only got 6 eggs last cycle an 2 the 1st round so that's probs why x

Jules- Ah i hope they are good signs and i dont blame u for testing early! x

MrsE- We go through a lot with IVF so the mood swings are natures way of letting the men have a shitty time too ;-) haha x

Hi to Lindy, Cvaeh, Melbram, Bugs and all the gang xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - I'm having a bad day with all the hormones, my rebel of a cousin had his little girl this morning - honestly I can't even begin to tell you how unsuitable a parent he is so frustrating that he goes on to have a natural baby whilst I'm going through hell without any guarantees outcome! Plus my car broke down in the middle of a main junction just off the motorway and you know that not one person stopped to offer to push me to the side just beeped horns and acted like 'a' holes! So had to call my OH to come and move me to safety whilst I wanted for recovery. I just burst into tears when I got home all over my OH. He's been great just been out to buy my favourite ice cream which I plan to consume after dinner! Sod the diet!! 

I've got my baseline scan next thurs the 6th sept so fx if everything goes to plan and we can start Stimms. Been hit much harder by drugs this time round I've felt pretty awful but it will all be worth it. 

Gemz - I'm so sure that you will have your EC in Friday just keep positive an think of it as your next hurdle just take them one at a time nice and steady xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Jules78

Oh MrsE that sounds like a right mare of a day! Poor you.... Yes I understand your feelings at your cousin.... It's hugely frustrating, but we can only smile and hide our frustrations I suppose. But, I think ice cream is Definetley the answer here !!! I wonder why your dr is making you feel so different this time. Maybe you feel differently? Maybe more anxious ? But yes, fx for the 6th and the next stage can start! Just keep thinking of that. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone... Sorry I've been AWOL for a good few days ....Been away, new computer etc etc.
So had a lot of catching up to do last night, so much going on in one week!!
Hi Cvaeh...don't think we have said hi yet! Will be saying a little prayer for u x 
Hi Jules too... Wishing you lots of luck too.
And hi MrsE too, don't think we have ever said hi either!
Not forgetting AQ and everyone else!
Gems hope you're doing ok.....I've got all this to come. Still at the excited stage now!!!
So I'm booked in for catheter test and drug appointment 12th sept, but think my day 1 will be only a day or 2 after that so hope it's not cutting it too fine. That was the next appointment they had free so praying I don't start bleeding even earlier than normal!
I'm doing the short protocol apparently....because of my low APH, they said it only takes 2 weeks is that right? Anyone got any views if the short cycle works as well as the normal longer one?? And what are the side effects like? Thank u!
Love J x


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- let him wait on you hand and foot ;)


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry- I posted and then a load of other posts appeared !

Mrse- it's so hard when you see people having babies and they don't seem to care. I remember at my FU them saying they understood how I would do anything to get pregnant and if they could guarantee I would get pregnant if I donated a kidney they bet that I'd consider it for I second or two. Bollocks!! I was thinking I'd sign on the dotted line straight away!!!

AQ- hope you are doing ok. Are you still thinking of the HC ?

Joanne- don't know much about short protocol. I did long and they recommended long for 2nd go because it worked well first go. 

Jlhi to lickle, jules, susie del, and everybody else. Melbram how's stuff?


----------



## MrsE75

Joanne - what is APH do you mean AMH? Cos I've got zero AMH and they suggested long protocol for me and that's what we're doing again cos it worked we had a mc though. X


----------



## Joanne C

Sorry yep AMH!! I just assumed as I'm not going to make many eggs, they r just giving me the milder one as no need to try and get any more as it just won't happen. I've just done a bit of reading and sounds like pros for both so think im comfortable with it now. J x


----------



## Sharkey

Hello everyone :flower:

Thought I would quickly pop on here to say hi to you all :wave: Apologies for not being on here much, so much been going on x

There's so much activity on this thread at the moment I am finding It difficult to digest It all, baby brain :haha:

AQ, I'm sorry to here about the PCT's decision, all good & well taking your taxes but cannot give the one thing that you both deserve (shocking) x x You have one of a kind father there with his awesome gesture, treasure him honey x x

MrsE, hope this will be another BFP for you both, will be praying that you have plenty of eggs..x When Is your first baseline? x x

Jules, good luck In the 2ww....x Crossing everything for you!! When I was In the 2ww I couldn't help myself to test early, word of advice If you are then make sure the trigger Is out fully x x

Melbram, how are you? x x

Lindy, how's the pregnancy going for you? x x

Hello to Susie, Lisa, Del and all the newbies x x

AFM, we had our 20wk scan last week  everything looked good according to the sonographer but the little blighter was being awkward again so have to go back to make sure everything's In place next week. Saw our consultant couple of days later due to our previous losses & having been through IVF, did the routine urine test that's required & It came back with traces of blood & glucose In It so we have to have a 22wk, 28wk & 34wk scans now to check on the growth etc I'm crossing everything that I don't develop gestational diabetes.... Midwife will be doing a GTT on me at 28wks...x x


----------



## cvaeh

hi joanne

i have done both long and short protocol. they both seemed to produce the same numbers of eggs but more mature eggs on short protocol.i have amh of 4.9. the short protocol is a lot less stressful and lots quicker. i am hoping to try a completely different protocol next time if i need it.

i will always have a glimmer of hope for this cycle but really i have to accept that it probably wont be the one. i have been doing lots of research to try and find out if its egg or sperm. apparently if your egg doesn't mature properly the a cytoplasm doesn't form properly so can't activate the process. i have also been looking into sperm activation. i have been in contact with another lady in similar position to us who is having treatment in Belgium. i have e mailed a professor at her hospital with a view to going over there at half term to get dhs sperm tested to rule that out.

jules- not long now to wait.

hi to everyone x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey cvaeh how you feeling now?

Quick question I was wondering, how long a stimulation did you all go through? Im on 13 days and counting just read that this could be a problem as it can over-cook the folliciles! Is this true? I'm having a final mad panic before scan tomorrow morning! Hopefully well be able to start the next part of our journey!

Hey to everyone else! X x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Joanne- Our 1st cycle was long protocol on 3 amps of stimms and we only got 2 eggs-1 embie. Before our 2nd cycle they did my AMH test and it was 2.5 so they opted for short protocol with 6 amps of stimms and we got 6 mature eggs but sadly just 1 embie again due to fertilization issue with my eggs, hence next cycle will be ICSI (which tbh our 2nd cycle should of been) so just praying we end up with some ICSI pixies next cycle 

Sharkey- Thank you. We are going to fight the decision until we get our 3rd cycle or exhaust every way of getting it  Glad all went well with your scan. Bet you still cannot believe it! x

Cvaeh- I still have everything crossed for you and pray this tiny lil embie is fighting in there. pma pma pma x


----------



## cvaeh

Africa - we still say a prayer every night for a miracle but we are trying to think of other options though as everything seems to take so long with ivf. depending on what we decide to do we could end up cycle buddies again.

Gemz- i stimmed for a 9days and then 12 days on the rest. i was actually hoping to stim longer as feel i have some sort of egg maturation problem. they told me that they start to get over mature when they reach 27mm. the doctors know what they are doing.

my husband has gone back to work today so the ivf bubble is broken and we have to try and get on with things x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh chin up sweetie! It'll happen for you and your in my prayers!

Thank for the information AQ really helpful

Waiting for what I hope my final ultrasound scan today, with any luck egg collection will be Friday!!


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- keep praying for your miracle. Xx

Sharkey- good to see you! Are you feeling ok xx

AQ- fight fight fight your corner! Sadly if you don't it is easier for pct to ignore and forget you. Have you contacted your mp yet?


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Sharkey - nice to hear from you gosh I would have been a week ahead of you if my embie had held on all very sad. But here we are on the next cycle and think the ET will be my birthday weekend what a present that would be!! Glad your doing well x

I'm confused now cos I've got zero AMH and was told to do LP cos SP generally gets 1 less egg per cycle which is not a problem if you get lots of eggs so I'm on LP again this time. Have you been told that SP is better for egg quality or something? I wish HC would get their stories straight!! So annoying


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry Mrse75 this is my first cycle so I don't really know

Good news from me at last! Had scan this morning and there was 10 follicles all over 15mm largest one was 22mm egg collection is scheduled for Friday! So excited and nervous!


----------



## Sharkey

Lindy: I'm feeling great even though I am In pain with PGP, off to see the midwife later today.... Cant really complain considering we are blessed with this miracle :cloud9: How are you? Any pains or discomfort? x x 

MrsE75: Me personally I would stick with the LP as before, yourself & I suprised the HC staff with the amount of eggs we had so dont change a thing hun... Will you be doing the Embryscope again? x x


----------



## Jules78

Gemz that's great news ! Now relax for Friday! 
Sharkey.... Hope your doing good! 
Hi to everyone else.....

I promise not to do this every day but today (5dpt 5day)... I have felt crampy and this afternoon I was so nauseous. I still feel it now. But I've got butterflies too in my stomach! I wish i had a camera to see what was going on in there! Imso tired too. Did anyone else get that? It's prob totally normal I suppose xx


----------



## Lindylou

Julie's what we go through us emotionally and physically exhausting. Relax. Slob out and take it easy.

Sharkey- few aches and pains and get tired easily but no sicknesss. I cannot moan at any symptom because I know how luckly I am. A girl here is 4 weeks behind me an moans constantly. It is so annoying because she is so blessed.

Love to all xx


----------



## Joanne C

Thanks everyone for your comments....it's nice to hear things in simple language!!
Gemz...thats great news : ) bet you cant wait for fri x 
Hi to everyone xx


----------



## cvaeh

Gemz that's great news. sounds like you have some lovely mature follicles. what time do you have to take your trigger?

hi to all, hope that everyone has had a good day x x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- With my low AMH and poor result from first cycle we were asked did we want to do long or short protocol on max amps of stimms and when i asked the difference they said probs not a huge difference re protocol but they do generally see slightly better results with SP so we opted for that and got 4 more eggs than 1st cycle but i would say the 6 amps had a lot to do with it. I just didnt see the point of a mth of jabs for the same/similar outcome that 2wks of jabs would bring. Good luck x

Jules- You symptom spot all you like! that's what we are here for and nobody understand this better than us ;-) x

Cvaeh- Hoping this lil one is your miracle but if not i would love u as my cycle buddy x

Lindy- Wow 17wks already! and yep i emailed our MP 2 days ago and waiting for response  i wont give up for what i believe in x

Sharkey- Glad all well with you x

Sad times here. Our dog Holly(who lives with my dad) is very poorly and we are taking her the vet tomorrow with a view to having her put to sleep as she is 15 and we don't want her to suffer. She has been with us from when i was 17 and will miss her so much and she has been such company for my dad since my mum died so my dad is very upset, which i hate to see as been enough sadness. DH and i are going away for a long wkend on fri too which is such bad timing in one way but a welcome break in another xxx


----------



## Melbram

Lindylou said:


> Sorry- I posted and then a load of other posts appeared !
> 
> Mrse- it's so hard when you see people having babies and they don't seem to care. I remember at my FU them saying they understood how I would do anything to get pregnant and if they could guarantee I would get pregnant if I donated a kidney they bet that I'd consider it for I second or two. Bollocks!! I was thinking I'd sign on the dotted line straight away!!!
> 
> AQ- hope you are doing ok. Are you still thinking of the HC ?
> 
> Joanne- don't know much about short protocol. I did long and they recommended long for 2nd go because it worked well first go.
> 
> Jlhi to lickle, jules, susie del, and everybody else. Melbram how's stuff?

Im good thanks Lindy just waiting for my FU on the 18th September x Not sure whether to delay starting next cycle until the new year mainly due to the fact I want to use the IMSI and travel costs etc - Is there every a good time to start with preparing your body etc? the longer the better or get back staight away?


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- I think giving your body and mind a break is a good thing and if you start in the new year we can be cycle buddies ;-) Good luck for FU xxx


----------



## Melbram

Thanks Africa: so sorry to hear about your doggie :cry: they really do become a huge part of your life 

Sharkey: im well thanks glad to hear you and baby bump are doing well x 

good luck for EC Gems :)

HI to everyone else ...lots going on here I cant keep up ;)


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Melbram. They really do dont they :( very sad but if she does have to be put to sleep i believe my mum will be waiting for her xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ - I'm really sorry about your family dog. In January this year, our cat was shot by some little shit. Thankfully it was a pellet gun and she was alright, but I remember at the time how devestated I was in case she didnt pull through. I do treat her as the baby of our family - she has set up camp in my spare room were my sister stays over - having the single bed to herself despite her basket being out! :) Thoughts are with you, one of the hardest things you can ever do. They're not just pets but part of our families.

Jules, did my trigger about 10 mins ago. In HC at 7:30 friday morning! :S Nurse on the phone said I couldnt drink after 6 am and I replied oh well doubt I'd be up only to find out I'm needed there an hour later - eek! Did you take any time off after transfer? I'm debating about doing it short notice - work seems ok with that at the moment. Are you managing to relax? I'd be so excited in your position I'd have to stop myself bouncing of the ceiling! 

Melbram - I think rest would be a good thing. I dont think that kind of stress before Christmas would be a good thing - theres enough going on at that time of year as it is - besides you could both treat it as your last one as a couple and then next year its your first as a family!!

Del - you still around? Wondering how you were doing? 

Hope everyone is ok, feeling a bit icky following my trigger shot so hubby is pampering me and has proped me up in bed to watch some tv! 

x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Gemz. Just hoping she makes a recovery somehow and gets another few mths of health at least but unlikely. We have lost 3 other dogs and so sad each time... yay for trigger shot and best of luck for fri! I felt fine after my trigger. Didnt have much effect with any of the meds i took luckily other than the drug i was given called cetrotide which was like a oil and stung quite a bit when i first started injecting it. Yuck xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Oh AQ I am so sorry about your dog. I am animal mad do totally understand how heartbreaking it is to see them suffer and make such a difficult decision. We lost our Lucy after 16 years and it was devastating, especially because she was my mums companion. Try and take comfort in the wonderful life you have all given her and all the joy she has brought to you. Will pray for you tomorrow. Much love. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram- I got told it takes 90 days for the egg to mature ready to release so take 3 months to prepare yourself. That's what my acupuncture man said. 

Good luck Likkle. Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- I needed a couple of days off after EC and took a week after transfer but did plan to take 2 weeks for cycle 2. Xx


----------



## cvaeh

hi all

just a quick question for ladies taking dhea. where did you get yours from and what dosage are you taking? are you also taking co enzyme q10? i am considering taking it as been reading lots of women have had improved fertilization with it. what side effects has it given you? x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Cvaeh - I took DHEA for my 1st cycle and I'm currently taking it for my 2nd. I got mine from website called Biovea - was given to me by Dr Russell and I take 25mg 3 x per day for 3 months upto EC. I'm not taking q10 in addition just multivitamin and folice acid. 

Regarding the side effects - personal experience is hair going greasy at roots but very dry at ends and hairloss. Now not big clips or anything but when you brush my hair I certainly notice easily double the amount of hairs falling out. Plus I personally think it gives me more spots. To be honest it's not bad and if I had to do it (pls god I don't have to do another cycle) then I would. 1st time I was only on it for 7 weeks prior to EC but this time I will be the full 3 months so we'll see if it does the trick!

Good luck x


----------



## Likklegemz

Evening all

Well I'm just under 12 hours to egg collection and im a bit of a wreck! How did you all cope? Maybe it's because it's our first attempt that's making it worse, or it could be our bad experiences in other departments that's making it worse. I'm not really sure but I think I'm trying to normalise the whole process of IVF if that makes sense! I said before to DH if we'd be able to get pregnant in the 'normal' way I'd have a pamper session before sex, legs, hair etc so that's what I've been doing this evening! 

How did you cope your first attempt the night before egg collection?


----------



## cvaeh

good luck for tomorrow Gemz. x x x


----------



## cvaeh

sorry hadn't read your post gemz.
i am always nervous before collection, more about the fertilization report the next day rather than the process as the procedure is nothing to worry about at all. we tried to get an early night before egg collection and before the report the next day we watched films etc. fingers crossed you will get lots of nice eggs x x

Afm- i have had a reply from a clinic in Belgium who say they can do a test to see if its a sperm or egg problem by testing husbands sperm on mouse eggs. if it turns out to be sperm they can activate the egg as they inject the sperm. they have had some success if the other way round but chances are lower if its an egg problem. i am really considering dhea to improve my egg quality but will see what they say first. 

me and my mum went shopping today and quite by chance parked behind a car with a sticker on saying miracles do happen, so still have a glimmer of hope for our tiny embie x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - to be honest I can't remember what I was like the night before. I think every step of the IVF process is nerve racking to be honest and doesn't get any better 2nd time round!!

Cvaeh - good news thy can do the tests for you. I know AQ is taking DHEA for her next cycle too so perhaps that will help you make up your mind. 

Afm - got what I hope to be my last period for the next 10 months today so should be ok for my baseline scan on Thursday and hopefully start stimm on Thursday night too and then we're on the starting blocks! Just pray very hard that this cycle works and sticks. Off for my injections soon and then bed cos I'm knackered all the time. Nightie, night xx


----------



## Joanne C

Evening all.... Hope everyone is doing ok x 
Lots of luck gemz for tomorrow... Will be thinking of you, anything that is unknown makes us anxious. Think of the fairies as you drift off to sleep!
Cvaeh.....miracles do happen, it took my sister 7 years to have my gorgeous nephew, he is like a little angel!
Nite all.... I knackered too, must be having sympathy symptoms with you all!
Love j x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx all! I'm trying not to get worked up but can't help it! Destress is the key!!

Going to try and get some sleep will let you know how I get on, HC said I should be home by 10


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- I admit I was a mess before EC. I was frightened all the way through and the night before I was so stressed. My BP was high when I went in and my eyes kept filling up. Having not been through it before I was basically just frightened of it all. BUT I seriously would not be worried again. The gas man was so lovely puttin me at ease and as I came around all I kept saying was thank you for looking after me exhaust I was so relieved and they were so lovely. My tummy felt a bit edgy and i was tired (more due to not sleeping probably) like period cramps but I only needed 1 paracetamol. It was seriously fine. I would not lose sleep over it again and the girls are right- the thing to focus on is gettin the healthy eggs and good fertilisation report. Try not to get too worked up, it really is ok. Good luck, love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls quick one still groggy egg collection was ok! We got 9 eggs!!


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Likkle. Hope you are ok. Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - that's a great crop I only got 4 eggs last time so I'm sure you will get a couple of good ones in there! Now you have the wait for the call tomorrow try and get some sleep tonight! X


----------



## Nababel

Hi everyone!

I joined this set a while ago and read ALL the time. I hope everyoneis well and I'm looking forward to hearing some good news on here,

AFM I've been stimming since the 23rd and had another scan today and I'm I bit upset because I have over 50 follicles and they have said that I'm unlikely to have a fresh transfer. I'm having my EC on Monday. This happened to me last time so i thought they would have known what to do. I had my first scan on Tuesday and had over 20 then but they still kept me on the same dose even when they knew I over reacted last time. I feel like they don't listen to the individual and class everyone's case as the same. I need some advice please on what do to up my chances of a fresh transfer!

Thanks guys xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Nababel - I can't really offer advice cos I have the opposite prob of not many eggs on 6amp of Stimms so not really sure what to suggest but I know people on here who have overstimmulated basically have the eggs frozen and then wait a month or two I think and then have a frozen egg transfer so that's prob what they will do. Don't worry though you are sure to have some good eggs in there xx

Sorry I can't be more help but didn't want to read and run x


----------



## Melbram

Well done Gems fx you get some good embies :) 

Nabel: what meds are you on? I have apprx 30 follies but still got to fresh transfer although I had overstimulated and what poorly for a little while - I had 30 on both scans though I cant believe you have had even more grow in between! are you NHS or private?


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks girls! Been in a hit of discomfort most of the day and the paracetamol just wasn't working so I'm taking codine now (have checked it's ok) am sooo bloated!

Nababel - wow! I didn't even realise that many folliciles was possible! How are you doing? Do you feel really bloated and uncomfortable? Have they said that they would like to abandon treatment? A friend of mine has PCOS and she had a similar response and had 37 folliciles and they abandoned the cycle. Have you seen the doctor rather than the nurses?


----------



## Nababel

MrsE75 said:


> Nababel - I can't really offer advice cos I have the opposite prob of not many eggs on 6amp of Stimms so not really sure what to suggest but I know people on here who have overstimmulated basically have the eggs frozen and then wait a month or two I think and then have a frozen egg transfer so that's prob what they will do. Don't worry though you are sure to have some good eggs in there xx
> 
> Sorry I can't be more help but didn't want to read and run x

Hi mrse75,

I over stimulated last time and had to have a frozen transfer but we waiting about a year. I just thought they might have had a better understanding this time round about how I would respond. 

Thanks for replying xxx


----------



## Nababel

Melbram said:


> Well done Gems fx you get some good embies :)
> 
> Nabel: what meds are you on? I have apprx 30 follies but still got to fresh transfer although I had overstimulated and what poorly for a little while - I had 30 on both scans though I cant believe you have had even more grow in between! are you NHS or private?

Hi melbram,

I'm on menopur 2 amps this time. Last time I was on three. I really hope I get to have a fresh transfer this time but they said its unlikely :cry:

I know I didn't agree with carrying on with the same dose from Tuesday but they said I had too!! I'm private as already have a child from a previous relationship (sadly I lost by partner when I was 6 months pregnant) 

Thanks for replying xxx


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Thanks girls! Been in a hit of discomfort most of the day and the paracetamol just wasn't working so I'm taking codine now (have checked it's ok) am sooo bloated!
> 
> Nababel - wow! I didn't even realise that many folliciles was possible! How are you doing? Do you feel really bloated and uncomfortable? Have they said that they would like to abandon treatment? A friend of mine has PCOS and she had a similar response and had 37 folliciles and they abandoned the cycle. Have you seen the doctor rather than the nurses?

Hi likklegemz,

Hope you are feeling better now with the codine.

I'm doing well to be honest just feels like really bad period pains. Hurts when I'm standing too long as well. Yes I'm very bloated. They said I have no fluid so that's good I suppose. No it was a nurse but I had to have my bloods done at both scans and they said the doctor checked them out and said they are fine. 

Thanks for replying xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Nababel that's quite a reaction from a small dose! I had hardly anything and thy upped me to 5!

What's the cause of your infertility hun if you don't mind me asking? Are toundrinkingnenty of water? My friend drank 3'liters per day to help combat it


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps can't they reduce it to one?


----------



## Jules78

Hi all.....
Sorry I've had no Internet for a few days! 

Gemz..... 9 is fab! When I over stimulated I had about 57 follies and they got 11 eggs from that. So you did really well. I was in pain anyway from OHSS and the ec didn't help one bit! But just rest and take it easy! All the hard work is done now. Just wait for the phone call in the morning, it will be fine. 

Nabel.... Welcome :) as I said above, I over stimulated too but my transfer got cancelled. This was in April and my 6 embryos got frozen. I had to wait a few months and I'm now in the2ww.... My transfer was last Friday. When I was stimming I was only on 2 amps and when we had our follow up after the cancelled transfer, I asked what would happen if I had to go through another cycle. They said that there would be a meeting to discuss my best treatment so really I don't know the answer. I can only hope I don't have to do it again because I found it a horrible experience. Maybe arrange a meeting to discuss why they think it's happen again ? You do need some answers with it happening before. Good luck xxx


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Nababel that's quite a reaction from a small dose! I had hardly anything and thy upped me to 5!
> 
> What's the cause of your infertility hun if you don't mind me asking? Are toundrinkingnenty of water? My friend drank 3'liters per day to help combat it

My husband has azoospermia so we need to have icsi. I'm drinking about that myself and hope it controls it.


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Ps can't they reduce it to one?

I asked them this on Tuesday and they said because my blood test came back fine they wanted me to stay on the same. I take my last menopur tonight.


----------



## Nababel

Jules78 said:


> Hi all.....
> Sorry I've had no Internet for a few days!
> 
> Gemz..... 9 is fab! When I over stimulated I had about 57 follies and they got 11 eggs from that. So you did really well. I was in pain anyway from OHSS and the ec didn't help one bit! But just rest and take it easy! All the hard work is done now. Just wait for the phone call in the morning, it will be fine.
> 
> Nabel.... Welcome :) as I said above, I over stimulated too but my transfer got cancelled. This was in April and my 6 embryos got frozen. I had to wait a few months and I'm now in the2ww.... My transfer was last Friday. When I was stimming I was only on 2 amps and when we had our follow up after the cancelled transfer, I asked what would happen if I had to go through another cycle. They said that there would be a meeting to discuss my best treatment so really I don't know the answer. I can only hope I don't have to do it again
> because I found it a horrible experience. Maybe arrange a meeting to discuss why they think it's happen again ? You do need some answers with it happening before. Good luck xxx

Hi jules78,

That what happened to me on my last cycle about 5/6 years ago. I can't remember how many follicles I got last time either! When I had my FU they were going to keep me on the same dose and I had to ask them if I should reduce it next time. 

Oooooo good luck on your 2ww I have everything crossed for you. How you feeling?


----------



## Jules78

It's worrying that they kept you on same dose especially after what happened last time. But I guess they must know what they are doing, but then why has it happened again? It's so frustrating, but having been thru it once, I can completely understand your frustrations. 
I'm ok thanks! This is the most intense week! My test date is Tuesday, only 10 days, because we had a blastocyst. I know I am going to cave In and test before Tuesday, I think Sunday! Husband has said ok, he was determined to wait to Tuesday but I said he an watch the match on Sunday if I can test lol!! It was a winner!! He has been so good, we are both so excited but very nervous of it not working. Had a lot of pains and cramps yesterday and today lower back ache and loose bowels!!! Sorry for too much info!!! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Naebel- hi and good luck! Lots of isotonic fluid helps prevent OHSS so keep getting them down you. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Jules ,

Glad your doing ok on yor 2ww! I'm so anxious and nervous for the results tomorrow! Don't worry it's not TMI useful to know as I'm only a fortnight behind you! :) what's the process of testing? Are you going to the women's or doing it at home? I'd be really anxious about home test kit mainly incase it gave a false result? I think I want to have it confirmed at the women's but am petrified if after all this hard work so far it's a negative

Hey thats life thou! 

Nababel, I'm sorry I don't know what else to suggest! Water and rest I'm afraid! I know it's no consolation but the doctors do know what's best. Are they all small at the moment? Maybe you have lots of immature ones that won't grow and only half make it so you'll be ok for a fresh transfer? Sorry if that's wrong but I'm still getting to grips with this whole IVF journey and it's terms! Never thought we'd find ourselves in this position

Hope everyone is ok

Big hugs gem x x x


----------



## Jules78

Gem.... After our transfer they just tell you to do a home test on official test day then you ring up and that's it. They basically trust the home tests. They recommend clear blue digital ( which are on offer in boots 2 for 9.99!!) but any test would do I guess. Then after about 3 weeks they said you come in for a scan as that's the 1 st time heartbeat can be detected. I thought I would have to go in for bloods but they said no! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Jules

Just worried about a home test! After last time, we had a positive test in December last year and then period came 4 days later! I'd done three tests (all clearblue digital ones which gave the weeks pregnant) I don't know if I could do that again

Do you still have to use the pessaries after till test day? What happens if your pregnant do you still have to keep using them?


----------



## Melbram

Nababel said:


> Melbram said:
> 
> 
> Well done Gems fx you get some good embies :)
> 
> Nabel: what meds are you on? I have apprx 30 follies but still got to fresh transfer although I had overstimulated and what poorly for a little while - I had 30 on both scans though I cant believe you have had even more grow in between! are you NHS or private?
> 
> Hi melbram,
> 
> I'm on menopur 2 amps this time. Last time I was on three. I really hope I get to have a fresh transfer this time but they said its unlikely :cry:
> 
> I know I didn't agree with carrying on with the same dose from Tuesday but they said I had too!! I'm private as already have a child from a previous relationship (sadly I lost by partner when I was 6 months pregnant)
> 
> Thanks for replying xxxClick to expand...

Oh Nababel Im so sorry to hear about your previous partner. 

You must be so frustrated with it being privately funded its bad enough when its NHS. I was on two amps my first time and got 19 eggs. They said anything close to 20 eggs it risk of OHSS but as long as I felt ok at the time I could go ahead with fresh transfer. Perhaps if you dont have over 20 eggs they will let you go ahead? just keep drinking lots and lots of water x I have everything crossed for ya x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - you use pesseries until test day but not after that unless you are on the DOLS trial I think. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Joanne C

Evening everyone.....
Glad to hear you are home safe and sound. Do they put you to sleep with real anesthetic ....and how long for ?? Does it take long to come round, an is your OH allowed in the room....lot of questions sorry!!
Hi Nababel and welcome x
j x


----------



## Jules78

They said if we get a positive then we have to continue with progynova and pessaries til 12 weeks of the pregnancy ! I hate the bloody pessaries! But obvs would not complain if I was pregnant!! Xxx


----------



## Jules78

Joanne- they do put you too sleep but it's more of a strong sedative than under a general. Your only asleep for no more than half hour but feels like days!! OH has to leave room when they start xx I had a camera crew at mine so can't wait to see what happened lol! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

You had a camera crew!!! Why?!?


----------



## Jules78

Well it was actually only 2 people but they have been with us since the start of our journey right up til my transfer got cancelled. It was for the documentary on the Hewitt centre for the bbc. Think it's on at end of the year but will let you know! X


----------



## Likklegemz

Felt daft after that! They were with me a few weeks bak but didn't feel comfortable going ahead with it


----------



## Likklegemz

They're still asking for people to take part thou!


----------



## Joanne C

Omg...famous jules!! Did they film everything???


----------



## Jules78

Ha! Joanne.... They filmed our appointments, did a few interviews... And then the egg collection. They show any of your bits or anything! And I imagine only a small bit will get used. But it was good.... It was very emotional in parts ! The guys were lovely. They have stopped filming now and working on something else but it was a good experience. It's not for everyone but we felt if we could do anything to help people understand IVF better, then we wanted to do it. Many people think its just of mixing a sperm and an egg in a dish and hey presto! They don't see what it puts you both thru.... The emotional journey.... How amazing it is. So yea, that's why we did it xx


----------



## Jules78

*dont show any of your bits ha! X


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha! Well be getting autographs soon! Husbands a teacher so he didn't want the grief with school, your very brave Jules!

Back to earlier discussion, damn didn't realise we had to keep using them for that long. You can only start dolls trial once pregnancy is confirmed I thought. Oh well it's worth it for a baby at the end!!!! How are you doing yours? Did you only start them the day after egg collection? Thought that was strange I didn't have to do them today

Still on tender hooks to see how we get on will find out tomorrow though I suppose! Don't know how I'll cope thou!


----------



## Joanne C

It was the 'bits' I was wandering about : ) !! It's a great thing to do, I wish I knew more....I'm sure u will help lots of people. Make sure you let us know when its on x


----------



## Lindylou

Likke- bum is best for pessaries and is nothing at all. You get side effects but they are easy after all the dr and stimming!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx Lindy good to know :)

Had a restless night, all I could think about was what was happening at the HC! Well phone call should be within the next few hours so I thought I might as well get up!


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - just so you know HC can call anywhere between 9-12 depending on how many EC they had yesterday. I was on a very busy EC day but fortunately I go my call about 10.30am but they were still calling people so don't worry if you don't get a call early doesn't mean anything just they're busy checking eggs and calling people! Good luck but sure you will be fine x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Likkle. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun! Keep looking at phone thinking why are you not ringing!!!!

Hope they call earlier thou, mainly because the leaflet they gve me yesterday with instructions for transfer is wron I think!!! I'm being sedated were the letter says I can eat and drink before hand! Was so out of it yesterday never even paid that mug attention to it! 

So nervous!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck hun, hope it won't be long before they call :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

So annoyed now! Someone just called but by the time I got to the phone the machine had picked it up! Was a blocked number (HC comes up as blocke when they've called me in the past) might not have been them but am gutted!!


----------



## susiesue

Gemz good luck hun, hope you get some good embies!! 

Lisa 35 weeks!!!! Where did the time go??? Are you getting excited?? X 

Jules when are you going to test? X 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Melbram

Gemz: any news yet?! I feel nervous for you this was the worst part for me - hate the wait!


----------



## Likklegemz

Still nothing!!!! Trying everything to distract me but nothing's working!!!

If that blocked call I missed was the hospital I'll be gutted as I would have known at 9:30!


----------



## Lisa40

susiesue said:


> Gemz good luck hun, hope you get some good embies!!
> 
> Lisa 35 weeks!!!! Where did the time go??? Are you getting excited?? X
> 
> Jules when are you going to test? X
> 
> Hi to everyone else xx

I know... How scary, no idea where the last 8 months went :shock:

I think I'm still in denial lol, still doesn't feel real at all!
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I'd love to be in your position with denial! Hopefully thatll happen soon!!

Still no news - how do they choose who to call first? I was the first one in yesterday for ec so thought I would have heard by now!!

Definitely having a breakdown!


----------



## susiesue

Gemz why don't you ring hc and say you've missed a call? It must be so hard waiting, they rang me about 10 and that was bad enough! 

Lisa I was in denial which led me to be packing my hospital bag during labour, not recommended!!! X


----------



## Likklegemz

Susiesue I caved and called at 11 got thru to the nurses station and it was them that called me not embryologist as wanted to see if I still had any bleeding from yesterday. Said I'd hear from them within half an hour and its been 40 mins! This is so hard, petrified it's bad news and they're just waiting to tell me

If I haven't heard by 12 I'm gonna call them again


----------



## Lisa40

Awww gemz I'm sure you'll get there, I didn't mean in denial in a bad way, I just still feel incredibally lucky & having trouble believing it's happened & all will be ok.

I have everything crossed for your update, don't know why it takes them so long to call a few people, they must know you're a nervous wreck... It isn't fair.

Lots of :dust: & :hugs:
xx


----------



## cvaeh

good luck Gemz x


----------



## Likklegemz

Well I had the phone call a bit gutted really.

Of the 9, 8 were mature and fertilised but 4 fertilised abnormally. That leaves us with four! Which is awesome just worried why the others fertilised the way they did

Clinic wants us to have a 3 day transfer rather than blast so am a bit gutted 

Emotions all over the place


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz 4 fertilised is great it's only takes 1 they always book you in for 3 day transfer and then see how they are going before they decide to go to blast. 

I had 4 eggs all mature but only 3 fertilised. Booked in for day 3 transfer, got there undressed the while bit and got told to get dressed again and the embryologist would come to see us. We had to wait 20 mins for someone to come I thought they were going to tell us they'd died but nope they wanted us to wait for day 5 transfer so don't give up hope cos what is happenin is normal for HC. They always book day 3 and see how the embies go. 

Just try and relax now you have fertilised eggs after this you cannot do anything they go back in and then nature takes over so just enjoy the next couple of days xx


----------



## cvaeh

hi Gemz

Four is great. you have lots of chance now. did you have icsi? Don't worry about the abnormal ones think about the four healthy ones. You never know sometimes they move ladies to blast transfer when they see how they progress. x x x


----------



## Lisa40

Awww gemz :hugs: that's really good news. Eggs fertilise abnormally naturally too, hence a lot of early miscarriages, at least this way they check the progress of yours & pick the best ones to give you the best chance.

4 is really good, please focus on that and that you will be pupo in a few days, try and keep all your stresses to a minimum. I know it's hard, but you've come really far & have a great chance :thumbup:
stay positive sweetie :dust:
xx


----------



## susiesue

Gemz 4 is great, you just need one healthy embryo. I got 12 eggs, 11 mature but only 3 fertilised and that was with ICSI. I was gutted at the time but look at me now. I had 3 day transfer of a 6 cell graded good and a 7 cell graded excellent. The third one only made it to 4 cells.
Try and relax for the next few days xx


----------



## Joanne C

That's great news gemz, was so pleased to read that. Have a nice few chilled days now before the next leg of the journey.
Have a nice weekend everyone .
Lots of love J x


----------



## Jules78

Gemz.... Don't be gutted at all..... Out of my 11 eggs 6 fertilised... They would never expect all of them too. But a 3 day is fine, plenty of women go on to have a successful pregnancy with it. Please don't be upset. You have 4 little embies there! Some people don't get any fertilised which is heart breaking. Think positive ! It only takes one ! Xx


----------



## Melbram

Yay Gems great news x Out of my 13 only 6 fertilised and I was secretly gutted at the time - that was with ICSI but just have to think some people dont get 6 eggs let alone 6 fertlised and likewise with 4 x keep positive x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx girls! Just the shock I suppose! I'm staying positive and thinking that web thou four were abnormal all did fertilise! Hubby has healthy sperm! I know about 3 day / 5 day thing is worrying about nothing, but the statistican in me says otherwise! Really need to lock her up! Just prying now that they'll all be ok and keep growing. Just IVF for us not ICIS 

Thanks for the support all, roller coaster of emotions today!


----------



## Nababel

Jules78 said:


> It's worrying that they kept you on same dose especially after what happened last time. But I guess they must know what they are doing, but then why has it happened again? It's so frustrating, but having been thru it once, I can completely understand your frustrations.
> I'm ok thanks! This is the most intense week! My test date is Tuesday, only 10 days, because we had a blastocyst. I know I am going to cave In and test before Tuesday, I think Sunday! Husband has said ok, he was determined to wait to Tuesday but I said he an watch the match on Sunday if I can test lol!! It was a winner!! He has been so good, we are both so excited but very nervous of it not working. Had a lot of pains and cramps yesterday and today lower back ache and loose bowels!!! Sorry for too much info!!! Xx

Hi jules78,

Hope your well! Are you still going to test tomorrow? I totally understand how you both must be feeling. That's what we're oth feeling. I'm trying to stay really positive but it's hard. Oooo I'm really excited for you and can't wait to hear your good news:happydance:


----------



## Nababel

Hi everyone! Thanks for all our support yesterday I,m really grateful. Hope everyoneis well today. Gemz that's a great number - well done. So excited for you. This journey is so hard but with the help of people like all yous it doesn't seem that bad. I really hope we all get our wishes even though I may take a lot longer for some. I'm full of positive thoughts. (today anyway hee hee) I'm really looking forward for all the bpfs in the next few months xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi nababel! Yes still going to test tomorrow, is that really bad or should I wait? I'm feeling ok today and it's day 8 post transfer of blasto..... Keep getting waves of nausea and butterflies and last night I had a very weird dream about one of my female bosses and a baby that was supposed to me mine. Very odd! Anyhow, cooking a 3 course meal for the husband tonight as he has been fab this whole time! Xx hi to everyone! X


----------



## Sharkey

Hope everyone Is well? x 

Jules, I tested 7dp3dt and had a positive  Good luck x x x


----------



## Nababel

Jules I dont think it's bad at all! I remember I tested early last time, it's so hard to wait. Hope you enjoy your meal tonight and what a nice thing to do.


----------



## Lindylou

Gemz- great news!! You have 4 fertilised eggs growing away in the hc. That is brilliant. Going past the women's later so will send them strong growing wishes. Xx

Jules- good luck testing tomorrow. 

Hi to everybody :)


----------



## Jules78

Thanks everyone! 
Sharkey... There is hope for me! Tomorrow morning it is! 

Cooked meal.... Unfortunately I feel so nauseous and couldn't eat a thing!!! How romantic is that!!! Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: Jules. Keeping everything crossed for you. How many days past transfer will you be? 

Xx


----------



## Jules78

Lisa... It will be 9 days post 5 day frostie!! X


----------



## Lisa40

Ooohhhh, I'll be nervously awaiting your update :thumbup: ...... Orrrrrrr you could always go & test now (I'm so impatient) :haha:
xx


----------



## susiesue

Good luck for testing tomorrow Jules, I have a good feeling about it xx


----------



## Jules78

Sorry Lisa... It's 8 days post today not 9!! I'm so scared I don't actually think I could it tonight! I think I'm just about ready for the morning tho I think I will be up at 5 lol!!! Xx


----------



## Jules78

susiesue said:


> Good luck for testing tomorrow Jules, I have a good feeling about it xx

Thank you Susie! I like good feelings :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Lol no worries, but I'm up at 5am to pee pretty much every day now (and 3am and 1am :haha: ) so you'd better update :yipee:
xx


----------



## Jules78

Lisa40 said:


> Lol no worries, but I'm up at 5am to pee pretty much every day now (and 3am and 1am :haha: ) so you'd better update :yipee:
> xx

Haha!! Ok well I can't promise 5 but it wil be early morning.... Watch this space lol x


----------



## Lisa40

I have a good feeling too...Good luck :flower:


----------



## Nababel

Good luck jules for tomorrow!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck for tomorrow Jules! Praying it's your bfp!


----------



## Jules78

Good morning..... 

Well I did the test...... And those words I never ever thought I'd see popped up on the screen ..... Pregnant 2-3 weeks!!!! Oh my word..... We cried !! I know it's early days but it's there ..... I got my BFP!!! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Yey jules!!!!!! Fabulous news!! 2-3 weeks is fabulous. I'm So pleased for you. What a fabulous start to a Sunday. I am thrilled. Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - congratulations. I can't remember is this your first cycle? Well done!! Hopefully this will be the start of a LONG line of BFPs for us all!!

Gemz how are you doing, managing to relax?? Only one more day to go!! 

Afm - hoping that we get the go ahead on thurs to start Stimm do we should have a roll every couple I weeks with Gemz and then me and then prob Nababel. So girls let's pray for each other to get our BFPs!! Xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Wow so much has been happening

Iv not been on for a while, since our last failure iv just tried to keep away. I cant sleep so just popped on for a peep. Ended up reading pages and pages of this thread (its taken me a while)

Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to everyone

Jules, that is great news about your BFP, make sure oh continues to spoil you for the next 9 months and i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Cvaeh - seems like we are in the same boat, 

Afm thye have offered ovarian drilling but i have refused. I dont want any poking or prodding for a while now. We want some us time and to just enjoy the fact we are alive, healthy and happy rather than obsessing over having a baby. My heart stil breaks when i see a pregnant woman or how fantastic oh is with my nieces. I have been obsessing for the past 4-5 years and any more and i will need to be sectioned. Im buying a car so she can be my baby for a while. We are planning a 3 week holiday over xmas.


----------



## BabydustxXx

Im a bit wary however i have been told about a herbalist in birmingham so i thought i would share it with you guys.

A friend of mine knows someone who went to see this herbalist and basically like an accupuncturist he took her pulse and told her why she was not concieving. He offered her 4 months of herbal drugs (she paid £10 every month) and she became pregnant after the 4 months. Another friend of my friend became pregnant after 6months. My friend is taking the herbal drugs now and is recommending me to attend. I am just waiting to hear her good news before i decide to go.

According to her he took her pulse and said her womb is not strong enough to carry babies and so she needs to drink plenty of water cut out pizza, chips and rice and a few other things. she said she has lost loads of weight and the last time she went to see him about a month ago he said he could tell her womb pulse getting stronger.

When she told me i was a bit suspitious and thought maybe he was just lucky with the first 2 but im going to wait and see with the 3rd and then decide if i go. i will be testing him to see if he tells me i have rubbish eggs cuz according to hc that is my problem.


----------



## Lisa40

Jules78 said:


> Good morning.....
> 
> Well I did the test...... And those words I never ever thought I'd see popped up on the screen ..... Pregnant 2-3 weeks!!!! Oh my word..... We cried !! I know it's early days but it's there ..... I got my BFP!!! Xx

:yipee: :yipee: :happydance:

oh Jules I am soooooo pleased for you... Told you I had a good feeling lol :yipee: (you should have tested last night :rofl: )

H&H 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules! Congratulations I'm so so pleased for you!!!!


----------



## Nababel

Jules78 said:


> Good morning.....
> 
> Well I did the test...... And those words I never ever thought I'd see popped up on the screen ..... Pregnant 2-3 weeks!!!! Oh my word..... We cried !! I know it's early days but it's there ..... I got my BFP!!! Xx

Wow jules I'm soooooooooooooo made up for you. I woke early to have a look but I think it was too early he he he. Just looked again and I'm so happy for you. I know I'll be smiling all day now - thank you!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::flower::winkwink:Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nababel

So looking forward to the next few months now with jules news!!

I'm really happy for you!! 

Hopefully I'll be on my 2ww the end of next week if I'm allowed my fresh transfer. I'm still trying to get used to the names so here goes:

Mrse78 will you be on you 2ww shortly and gemz have you had your transfer yet? Babydust those herbial tablets sound really encouraging. Good luck to the rest of the ladies as well. I'm unsure of everyone's stages yet but I'm sure I'll pick it up. Fingers crossed to us all xxxxxxxxx

So so so happy for you jules xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

BabydustxXx said:


> Im a bit wary however i have been told about a herbalist in birmingham so i thought i would share it with you guys.
> 
> A friend of mine knows someone who went to see this herbalist and basically like an accupuncturist he took her pulse and told her why she was not concieving. He offered her 4 months of herbal drugs (she paid £10 every month) and she became pregnant after the 4 months. Another friend of my friend became pregnant after 6months. My friend is taking the herbal drugs now and is recommending me to attend. I am just waiting to hear her good news before i decide to go.
> 
> According to her he took her pulse and said her womb is not strong enough to carry babies and so she needs to drink plenty of water cut out pizza, chips and rice and a few other things. she said she has lost loads of weight and the last time she went to see him about a month ago he said he could tell her womb pulse getting stronger.
> 
> When she told me i was a bit suspitious and thought maybe he was just lucky with the first 2 but im going to wait and see with the 3rd and then decide if i go. i will be testing him to see if he tells me i have rubbish eggs cuz according to hc that is my problem.

My acupuncturist said that he can tell if you are pregnant by your pulse and it is different if you have twins BUT he said be very very careful with herbal remedies even some teas when going through ivf as herbal treatments can be powerful and increase the potency or work against the ivf drugs. Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Nababel - I will start stimm hopefully this Thursday and last time it was 12 days to EC but embryologist said he thought I would have been better to have my EC a day earlier than I did so assuming everything goes same way should be EC around 15th sept and transfer in my birthday week so testing will be my wedding anniversary. Could either be the best present ever or I could be getting rotten drunk for my anniversary!!! Fx for us all. When will you find out about if you're going ahead this cycle or goin to have FET?

Xx


----------



## Nababel

MrsE75 said:


> Nababel - I will start stimm hopefully this Thursday and last time it was 12 days to EC but embryologist said he thought I would have been better to have my EC a day earlier than I did so assuming everything goes same way should be EC around 15th sept and transfer in my birthday week so testing will be my wedding anniversary. Could either be the best present ever or I could be getting rotten drunk for my anniversary!!! Fx for us all. When will you find out about if you're going ahead this cycle or goin to have FET?
> 
> Xx

If you don't mind me asking why did the embryologist suggest the EC a day earlier? What a busy week you'll have :winkwink: is this your 2nd cycle? I'm sure it will be the best present ever xxxx

Well my EC is Monday and depending how many they retrieve I will find out then. I'm really hoping for a fresh transfer as I haven't had one before. I feel really well in myself just Back ache which I get when I'm due on. So I'm just praying!! Fingers crossed for us all 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cvaeh

congratulations Jules x x

baby dust - i will be interested to hear if it works a third time too. i will try anything. have the hc mentioned dhea you? i am off to Belgium on Oct 22nd to find out if its my eggs or husband sperm x x


----------



## susiesue

Jules massive congrats :happydance::happydance: Am made up for you!! I knew you were going to get a bfp, you have tested on the same date I did last year :cloud9: You will be due 11 may ! My date got brought forward a week by my scans tho and then I ended up going into labour at 37+4! 
The first 12 weeks go soooooo slow but it flies after that. Any worries just give me a shout, I had them all! :wacko:

Babydust great to see you. When I was TTC I read a book by Emma cannon, I'll find the title, I can't remember at the moment and I'm not at home. It was basically about how we are different 'types' in terms of fertility, you identify your type and then make changes to your diet etc. I wasn't sure but I tried it and my cycles started to regulate around 28 days, they had been about 22 days prior to that. I loosely followed the diet leading up to my ICSI as well. Will find the title when I get home and let you know x 

Bring on the rest of the bfp's :baby:


----------



## Melbram

Congratulations Jules!

Good luck tomorrow Nababel

Hi to the rest of the gang x


----------



## Likklegemz

Nababel no my transfer is tomorrow which I'm still disappointed about as its a 3DT rather than blast! Gutted if I'm honest as I thought we'd be ok to go to blast and can't help but worry if there's something wrong with my embies! iVF is sooo hard. I feel so alone at the moment and it's not helped that DH has had to leave to go to work and I won't see him now until I find out if it's worked or not

Is it wrong to already feel so negative? I've just got this horrible feeling its not going to work for us and am crying on and off as a result! :'(

Pathetic I know

Jules I know I said it before but am smiling for you so glad and pleased you got your BFP

Hey to every one else x x


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Nababel no my transfer is tomorrow which I'm still disappointed about as its a 3DT rather than blast! Gutted if I'm honest as I thought we'd be ok to go to blast and can't help but worry if there's something wrong with my embies! iVF is sooo hard. I feel so alone at the moment and it's not helped that DH has had to leave to go to work and I won't see him now until I find out if it's worked or not
> 
> Is it wrong to already feel so negative? I've just got this horrible feeling its not going to work for us and am crying on and off as a result! :'(
> 
> Pathetic I know
> 
> Jules I know I said it before but am smiling for you so glad and pleased you got your BFP
> 
> Hi gemz-3dt is still great! A lot of people only have a three day. Yes ivf is sooooo hard and unless you go through it people don't really understand even when they think they do. I'm not surprise your upset if your DH is away i know I would be. I think it's really difficult to stay positive all the time so it's ok to have down days. :hugs:
> 
> Jules success is keeping me feeling positive as I know it will work it's just a case of when..:hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else. And I hope you are all having a good Sunday. I'm watching sex and the city DVDs and just chilling as my DH has gone the footy xxxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Jules.........what ammmmmmmaaaaaazzzzing news to read, I'm soooo pleased. bought a lickle tear to my eye then x hope you have had a lovely day.
Gemz good luck for tomorrow, hope you get on ok. Do you have someone to take you, does your DH work away??
Hi to everyone x 
Has anyone heard from Del, wasn't she waiting for some scan results for her DH?
Love J x


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle try and keep positive. Plenty of people get BFP from 3dt. You are not on your own. This time tomorrow you will be PUPO!! Everything is positive. You have produced eggs, they have fertilised... So far so good. Cxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks everyone, I'm trying to stay positive - had no idea I'd crack up this way! 

My sister is going with me tomorrow so I won't be alone. I don't think they would let me be alone given that im being sedated

DH works in a school in Newcastle. Hes looking for a job closer to home but so far no luck. Spend the weeken coming down but he's not coming down this week as his best friends brithday is happening, then the following weekend we've got a wedding to attend so I'll see him but not sure if well be able to test then so it's only the following week when it's 
My birthday that he'll be home. :(

Was horrible TTC when we didn't know anything was wrong


----------



## Lindylou

It is so har ttc and each month Af appears. It really is so hard. Xx


----------



## susiesue

Gemz try and stay positive. I felt down before et, I think it's all the emotions plus the drugs on top. Loads of people get pregnant from 3dt, I did! Some people get a bfn from a blast so you just never know. Please try and stay positive, you have embryos and tomorrow you will be pupo!!! Exciting xx


----------



## Melbram

Good Luck tomorrow Gems x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx guys 
My emotions are all over the place. Im hoping my little four embies are doing ok

Do you think I should ask how come I've had half abnormally fertilise - is it normal?


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope everyone is well? Sorry I've not posted for a while,I've done some catching up on all the posts there's been sooooo much going on! 
Jules,huge congrats xx
Gemz,hope ur ok hun,I know that you are feeling a little disappointed but as many of the girls have said already,u only need one and lots of women get a positive with a 3 day transfer. Sending u a big hug,lots of luck tomorrow xx
Cvaeh and MrsE,hope things are well with u Xx
Africa,how are u hun? Xx
Joanne,hope ur ok,thanks for asking about me Xx
Hi to lisa,Susie,Lindy,Sharkey,bugs,Melbram and to the rest of the gang,sorry if ive missed anyone Xx

Well girls to be honest with u am not dealing too well with this last fail,thought I was but the reality of it all has really hit home. Feeling very low and can't be bothered with anything.
Oh had results,scan shows that the swelling they picked up in the lymph nodes has reduced a little,so positive results all in all,no need for chemotherapy at the moment,he will be closely monitered for the next few months and then another scan. We went away last week to get away from everything, stayed in a beautiful 5* hotel,thought it would have cheered me up but still feeling the same even though we had a lovely time whilst there. Back home and back to reality! 
Have my follow up on Wednesday,dreading it! Sorry for such a negative post Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx Del! I'm sorry your struggling and am sending lots of cyber hugs across to you both! X x 

Do you know what you want to ask at your follow up?


----------



## Del xx

Thanks Gemz,much needed hugs Xx 
I've had so many follow-ups, I think we have covered everything! I get a good amount of eggs,good fertilizing rate and good quality embryos! I'm sure it's all down to my immunity,the natural killer cells were so high! Don't think that Liverpool can offer me any further tests,they've done all that they can. I'll just have to wait and see what he has to suggest! Will ask docs opinion on further tests and treatments that are available at other clinics,I know that Nottingham specialises in multiple fails with immune issues and also the zita west clinic in London. xx


----------



## cvaeh

good luck tomorrow Gemz. I am sure you have some great embryos. are you having one or two put back?

Del- sorry your feeling down, sending you a hug. i am really hormonal and down today too. i can't stop crying for no reason and have awful skin. i am still doing my pessaries but care were honest with us and have told us andthe chances are almost zero of a positive. i do believe in miracles though. we have decided to try and find our answers in Belgium so have booked flights tonight for our October trip. i am back to work tomorrow so it will either take my mind off things or make me worse. i am not sure how my head teacher will take me needing time off to cycle abroad.

Africa- how are you? are you okay?

hello to everyone else x x x x


----------



## bugs

Hi Del we've just had our bloods taken for level 1 and level 2 immunes at Care in Manchester from what I can gather they use all of Dr George's information from when he was at Care but he's now at zita west. It cost £2400 and we'll get the results in 5 weeks. I would recommend reading Dr A Beers book for immunology as it made a lot of sense to me. Just wanted to let you know there is closer clinics. 

Good news about your husband I think your defo due some good luck in the future so don't give up. 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys

No they'll only allow one to go back in asked that over the phone to the embryologist 

Quick question how did you all feel after egg collection? I've been bloated and in some discomfort since it happened but I've been sick bout 3 times this evening now and am worried, phoned emergency room and they said to come down but as I'm on my own sale if there was anything I could do at home. Just told me to drink fluids and paracetamol but if I was no better to come in


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - good luck this morning sure you will be fine. Bloating after EC is totally normal so don't worry the transfer takes just a few minutes and it's like a smear really nothing to worry about xx

Del - sorry you are feeling so crap but what's happened is crap so you are entitled to feel how you want. We've all been pumped full of hormones so it's no wonder just don't be too hard on yourself. I still find myself getting upset over my MC but think that's cos about 2 people I know were around the same time as me do having to deal with their 20 week scans on fb and all that. Give yourself time xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all quick update, I've been pushed back to transfer on Wednesday so it will be a blast after all!

Now enjoying a cup of tea! :)


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - what did I tell you day 3 is always the go to and then they see how they do. Congrats at least you can sleep tonight! X


----------



## susiesue

Great news Gemz, now relax! X


----------



## Nababel

Hi everyone.

Gemz well done! 

How is everyone else.

Ive just come back from my EC and we got 20 eggs so they said its most likely to be a fresh transfer. So made up. Just waiting for the call tomorrow now to see how many fertilised. Xxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Nabable!! That's brilliant news for you!!! So pleased for you! Are you ivf or ICIS?


----------



## Nababel

I'm ICSI so looks like we'll be on the 2ww together


----------



## susiesue

Brilliant news Nababel, fingers crossed for lots of lovely embies. Have got a good feeling about some more September bfp's xx


----------



## MrsE75

Wow 20 eggs I can only dream how that must feel. I was made up to get 4 cos was told they would be happy or me to produce 1 or 2 eggs. Well don't both of you, got great chances of BFPs with all those eggs. I'm well jealous ha, ha! X


----------



## Nababel

Thanks guys I know I'm very blessed. Just hope they fertilise. I'm hoping there will be lots of BFPs in the coming months also! :winkwink::winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jules78

Hi Everyone! Sorry I disappeared yesterday but it was such a surreal day I didnt know what to do with myself! Its been so lovely reading all of your messages, its made me feel so happy reading them as we havent really told anyone yet, so its nice to be able to talk about it on here! But thankyou all - its really touching you care so much. 

Nababel - see ! It can happen! Im so glad your getting a fersh transfer - 20 eggs is great - lets keep our fingers crossed for the phonecall in the morning!

Gemz - great news aboout moving the transfer! Thats great, now you can relax! Its perfectly normal for some embies not to develop, dont worry. 

Susie - what a strange coincedence!!! I cant believe that!! Its obviously a lucky date haha!! 

everyone else, thanks again for your messages. Im rinigng the HC tomorrow and hopefully everything will all be ok. FX. Its a happy but scary situation! xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules - it'll make great tv too!!


----------



## house2home

Hi everyone,

I've been following you for a couple of weeks now and love reading your stories and experiences. I haven't shared anything yet, as I'm only starting on the IVF journey myself. I'm going to the PIE at LWH next week, and it's great to be finally getting somewhere, but depressing that it's all out of my hands now.

Anyway, I have a question that I'm sure has been asked a million times, but I searched and searched and couldn't find an answer. Has anyone recently been to the PIE, then had a consultation and started treatment who could give me an idea of timescales? How long am I likely to wait between PIE and the first consultation, or when am I likely to start treatment after PIE? You'd think after three years that I'd be used to waiting, but I really want to move things on now. We will be having ICSI as my poor husband's swimmers are poor in every way. 

Thanks ladies, any help is much appreciated xx


----------



## Likklegemz

House2home welcome!!! This forum has been my life saver getting to know others experiences and helping me cope!

I had about a 6 week wait between PIE and our joint consultation with the nurse over when we discussed drugs etc this is subject to lots of things thou - were you are in your journey. If you've been thru out patients and had most of your tests done to find out the cause of your infertility it's quicker otherwise it is longer. You'll need to have a HIV test and a rubella test and provided that rubella is fine you'll usually start within a month of that appointment you'll start treatment!


----------



## house2home

Massive thanks Likklegemz, and good luck for your transfer on Wednesday :) would love to be that far into the process!

I don't live in Liverpool and have been transferred by my GP after he saw the results of our bloods and semen analysis, so I don't know if this makes the protocol different to you. I've had basic tests - day 21, thyroid, folates and clotting.

Just desperate to get going now and really impatient to have timescales in place!

x


----------



## MrsE75

House2home - have you had a lap & dye yet cos they will want you to have one of those before proceeding


----------



## Likklegemz

Your welcome hun! Your wait may e a little bit longer in that case as most hospitals like to do their own tests but they'll probably do them quick as thu have 3 months to start treatment once you've attended the PIE as that's when funding from your PCT has gone thru!

What PCT are you in? What consultant are you with? I'm under dr Kingsland and he's lovely!


----------



## Melbram

Gems: Great news u'l get to blast 

Nababel: FX for lots of embies and a fresh transfer 

Welcome HousetoHome: Have you got a date for PIE? when I was transferred from GP to the Womens OH had to have another SA done and a physical examination. We were delayed a little because OH had to have a scan for a suspected varicocele before we got referred to PIE. It took us 9 months to get to PIE but thereafter 3 months to start the medication etc. I didnt have to have a lap and dye because OHs swimmers werent great in everyway whether there was a problem with me or not we would have to have IVF so you may be able to by-pass that bit too x

Del: Glad to hear you've had some good news with your DH - sorry to hear your feeling down at the moment - I cant begin to imagine how your feeling - will you proceed with more testing and go for another round?


----------



## Melbram

Im thinking of taking some preconception vits on my next cycle - what would you recommend? thinkin Zita west but there is so many to chose from


----------



## Jules78

Welcome House2home! You will find this forum soooooo helpful! Xx

Melbram....I use pregnacare conception.... Initially the ones for us both but now I just take them. They have a really good reputation for us ivfers!! 

Afm.... Still hasn't sunk in. Ha! 
Anyone know what happens after I ring to give them my result tomorrow? They said I will need to go get a prescription fom them for the pessaries and progynova cos got to continue for 12 weeks. 
Then is it a scan 3 weeks later? That's the first time you hear the heart beat? Wow, I can't take it all in. It's too surreal xxx


----------



## Jules78

Melbram.... Here is an article from last year xxxx 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html


----------



## Likklegemz

Hmmm will have to look into that Jules! I'm taking mother to be (was on offer at tescos at the time so it seemed a better idea that getting follic acid


----------



## house2home

Thank you so much everyone. I feel at home already...

Likklegemz - I'm in North Wales, and I'm not ure which consultant I'll be under as all I've had from LWH so far is an invitation to the PIE. It did have Kingsland's name on the bottom though - so I don't know if that means anything?

MrsE75 - my doc said he didn't want to bother with a lap and dye as I've had a couple of miscarriages, so they assume my tubes are open, and husband's swimmers are no good for anything but ICSI. 

Melbram - I take Boots Conception multi vits every month. They usually have a 3for2 offer on them.

Jules78 - massive congrats on your BFP :) good to have a positive story, no pun intended.

xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Jules, I think they can pick up a heartbeat usually about 6 weeks, which would be 4 weeks post transfer I think. You'll have to get yourself a ticker so we can keep up with how you are doing? :yipee:

A colleague of my OH is having EC at HC on Wed, I might tell him to give her this thread address, it's been so helpful for so many women I'm sure she'd appreciate the support :thumbup:
xx


----------



## susiesue

Jules you normally have a scan with hc at 7 weeks and you should be able to hear the heartbeat. If you not on the dols trial you are discharged from hc then. If you are in dols trial then you are with hc until 12 weeks and can have extra scans. I had them at 7, 9 and 12 weeks. You will also need to book with midwife, if you are going to have baby at women's then I would advise you to book early as I left it late and they could only fit my booking scan in at 16 weeks. I warn you tho that waiting for the scan is like the 2ww over again!! X


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- fabulous news!!!

Jules- it still hasn't sunk in for me

House2home- welcome. I didn't need a lap and dye, just the esta you have had. It took 3 months to get to PIE night then 2 months to do consent and then start day 1 of next cycle. Think the delay for my consent was because of Christmas


----------



## Joanne C

Ooooohhh so much going on tonight!!!
Gemz great news, bet you are pleased : )
Nababel great news too........you two will have similar timings then.
Del good to hear from you, and great news about you DH ......sorry you are not feeling too good at the mo I'm sure the must be some good luck coming your way soon.
Jules...bet you are still on cloud 9.
Welcome house to home......I had my pie in April, and consultation end july seemed to take longer than everyone elses..I did have to have some bloods repeated though. I've since seen dr Kingsland who is lovely. I get my drugs this week and go in for my drug appointment and catheter test next week. Think my day 1 will be around that time to, so all go next week..... Eeeeeeek!!
J x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Jo

Yes was so pleased, glad all four embies are doing well and the embryologist was fab on the phone explaining what she thought had happened to our other four so am happy and relieved! Add on the fact that I'm no longer being sick I'm too cheerful for my own good!

Question out of curiosity - how do you sign up to the dols trial? I'm mildly curious about it if *fingers crossed and saying lots of prayers* we get a positive result!! The other question I was intersted in was of those who went to blast, how many of your embies survived freezing / thaw?


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram- I took pregnacare but also bioglan fish oil- dhea is what is added to zita west tablets. I also took iron supplements and increased my protein ( I'm vegetarian )

Naebel- good luck for fertilisation report tomorrow :)


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- hopefully when you get your BFP they check your mh and if suitable you can go on the dols. They need you in within 24 hours to start more pessaries and take bloods. It's lovely dr Russell who looked after you and he arranges to do your scan. x


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope everyone is well?
Gemz,fab news hun,sooo pleased 4 u Xx
Cvaeh,good luck with the tests in Belgium. Hope your head will be supportive. Xx
Bugs,thanks for the post,very helpful,will look into it. Hope u get some answers from these tests. Are u having the nk biopsy? Stay in touch Xx
Joanne,thank u hun Xx
Nababel,good luck to u Xx
Hi to the rest if the gang and welcome to house2home x 

I went back 2 work today,not ready but needed something 2 focus on! Have broken down and cried with many today,lucky 2 have supportive co workers. I'll be back in the full swing of things tomorrow with a class full of children! Plus we gave an inspection coming up! More stress.....just what I needed! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi everyone. Just got back from Isle of man so sorry for short post but wanted to wish Jules a HUGE congrats! bet you are on cloud nine! i can never imagine getting another BFP so i should imagine it takes a while to sink in but such great news! x

Del- Think of you often. Hang in there x

Gemz- 4 embies is AMAZIN! We only ever got 1 each cycle so you have a good chance x

Welcome House2home and good luck x

Hi to Lisa, Bugs, Melbram, lindy, Joanne, Susie, babies and all the gang x

Im off to bed so will catch up better tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Del- I know it is hard being in work but keeping busy really does help. The sadness is still there and hits you but you get some time when your mind is taken away from it. Xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

hi del

hope a class full of kids takes your mind off things. what year do you teach? i teach year one and they are back in tomorrow.

do you know what time we as teachers are allowed to take off for ivf officially? i have always been paid for appointments and my head has covered or i have managed to get appointments in my ppa and just self certified as sick the week of egg collection. i have got my initial Belgium appointments at half term but its not always easy to organise treatment around holidays as that all depends on your body plus with my low amh i don't want to have to wait till Easter. how have you taken time off for your cycles? did the doctor sign you off?

Gemz- your embryos sound like strong ones. good luck tomorrow x x

x x x x


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone! Just rang HC to give them our results and we have our 1st scan 3 weeks today! I asked them about the dols trial too, but they said its finished now. Plus I wouldn't have been able do it anyway cos it was a FET. 
But I've still get 12 weeks of pessaries and progynova to look forward too ! 

Gemz.... Gl for Transfer. My frostie was a day 3 which they left and it turned into a blasto. 
Del.... Big hugsxxxxx 
Hi to everyone else xxxx 

P.s I'm trying to sort my ticker lol x


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - congrats again. How come your on pesseries then if not on the DOLS trial? Just wondering cos I asked last time and they said no only people on DOLS trial cos the need of monitoring or something.


----------



## Jules78

Hi Mrse ... It's because I was on a stimulated frozen transfer cycle apparently ! I wondered that too xx


----------



## Lindylou

Yay jules!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules that's brilliant!! Woop!

Sorry I havent had time to do personals been on phone! I'll do them later!

Got my appointment for transfer tomorrow ... 2 pm!! Eek so excited and nervous!! I'm being knocked out thou so I can't eat at all after midnight!

Quick question thou, what happens after embroy transfer - what's the procedure I'm really curious and can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Jules78

Okay, I can't do my ticker can anyone help?! X


----------



## Jules78

Ok I think ive done it, can anyone see it? X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Jules yes it's there!!! Woop x xx


----------



## cvaeh

i can see it Jules x x


----------



## susiesue

Yes can see it :happydance:


----------



## Jules78

Ooooops fab thanks girls! It looks a bit more real now :) x


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay for the cute ticker, I'm sure the 3 weeks to your scan will fly by :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Jules78

Gemz..... Gl for tomorrow! How come they are putting you to sleep for it? Means you will only have 11 days to wait til test date ! Or 9 if you're like me and inpatient xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Because of my cervix and te trouble we've had in the past! Want to be safer than sorry as this was they can be slightly more rougher if needs be

What happens once the embie is in?


----------



## Nababel

Hi everyone,

How you all feeling? Gemz are you excited about tomorrow? 

Had my call this morning about 10 and I'm pleased to say that 11 fertilised so I'm really made up.:happydance::happydance: I'm going for my ET on Saturday at 10.30. They are keeping them all growing to see what ones make it to blastocyst so I hope I have some to freeze and they don't all get wasted. Also they said they will only put one in and not two, if I want to then they said I need to have a three day transfer instead but I said no.


----------



## Likklegemz

Nababel

That's brilliant news!!! Well done bet you can't wait til Saturday!

Scared but excited for tomorrow!


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Nababel
> 
> That's brilliant news!!! Well done bet you can't wait til Saturday!
> 
> Scared but excited for tomorrow!

Thanks - I'm made up :happydance::happydance:

You are going to be really hungry waiting all that time. Really excited for you. How long do you have to stay in for? It is a crazy time at the moment isn't it. My emotions will be all over the place on saturday as well. Are you going to stay in bed for a few days when your home? That's what I'm planning on doing hee hee :hugs:


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - good luck for tomorrow. 

Nababel - congrats on the result and good luck for Saturday. 

Just hope I can continue with the good news when I get started properly! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm taking the next day off work but going in on friday! Not sure I could cope staring at the clock waiting it to hurry up and be test date!!!

Besides if Don't go to work it'll only pile up an ill be stressed out!


----------



## Nababel

MrsE75 said:


> Gemz - good luck for tomorrow.
> 
> Nababel - congrats on the result and good luck for Saturday.
> 
> Just hope I can continue with the good news when I get started properly! Xx

Thanks :happydance::happydance:

- I'm sure you will xxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> I'm taking the next day off work but going in on friday! Not sure I could cope staring at the clock waiting it to hurry up and be test date!!!
> 
> Besides if Don't go to work it'll only pile up an ill be stressed out!

I think it's best to keep your mind off it. My sister is in slow labour so that will be keeping my mind off it - or will it :wacko:


----------



## Likklegemz

So can anyone tell me what happens at ET?


----------



## Nababel

It doesn't take long but because your getting knocked out I'm unsure what happens there.


----------



## Likklegemz

Trust me and my body to be even more awkward! :)

On a 'normal' transfer then what happens??


----------



## Lisa40

Congrats Nababel :yipee: that's great news, good luck for Saturday! :thumbup:

Gems really hope all goes well tomorrow for you, will be thinking of you :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Nababel

Ha ha!! Don't worry I'm sure at lot of people also get knocked out. I'm having gas an air as I find it uncomfortable. Well if I remember last time it's just like a smear and a a thin long thing (don't know what it's called) contains the embryo and they just insert it. Don't know if it's changed much as I done it about 4 years ago. It doesn't take long.


----------



## Nababel

Lisa40 said:


> Congrats Nababel :yipee: that's great news, good luck for Saturday! :thumbup:
> 
> Gems really hope all goes well tomorrow for you, will be thinking of you :hugs:
> xxx

Thanks lisa40 :happydance:


----------



## Jules78

Gemz.... After the transfer nothing really happens! Apart from you feeling like you need to be wrapped in cotton wool and your scared to move I case it flls out, that's it! Just take it easy and off you go home! We went fora cupola in the restaurant 1st cos I was feeling really emotional. I cried when they showed us the little embie on the screen! I felt a little cramping after but that was all. And a little tired. It's so exciting!! 

Nababel..... Congrats that is amazing news!!!!!! 11, that is fantastic! Gl for sat.... You must be sooooo excited!! 

MrsE.... I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh I wonder if I get to see ours before I'm knocked out!? Hmmm as hubby can't come tomorrow because of school do you get a picture? That would be awesome to show him later on!! Mums going with me so I'm not on my own!

Did you go to work the next day Jules? Wondering if I should book it off. I dont want woo much time off as I'll just be mega busy when I do go back which will cause more stress


----------



## Jules78

Likklegemz said:


> Oh I wonder if I get to see ours before I'm knocked out!? Hmmm as hubby can't come tomorrow because of school do you get a picture? That would be awesome to show him later on!! Mums going with me so I'm not on my own!
> 
> Did you go to work the next day Jules? Wondering if I should book it off. I dont want woo much time off as I'll just be mega busy when I do go back which will cause more stress

I don't know about pics.. They might do, you can only ask ! I was lucky cos my transfer was on a Friday then it the aug bank holiday so I automatically got 4 days off inc the Friday! I guess it depends on what type of job you do and how you feel. If I had my transfer on a Thursday I would have gone in on the Friday tho xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck likkle xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hmmm I may play by ear and speak to my boss in the morning and ask of I need it as I'm still a bit groggy from the sedation can I book the Thursday on leave! Do want to get back to normal thou as it'll keep me busy!!! How to cope with the 2ww! So excited! ;)


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies!
Gemz,good luck for tomorrow,what time r u in? Xx
Nababel,super news,bet ur made up Xx
Hi to the rest of the gang,hope ur all well. 

Have my followup tomorrow! X


----------



## Nababel

Thanks jules and del, I'm very pleased.

Good luck tomorrow as well del xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Del! How you feeling? In in at 2 tomorrow want me there at 1:30


----------



## Melbram

Congrats Nababel - Lots of lil embies growing there :happydance:

Good luck with your FU Del 

Gems: good luck with transfer - The transfer tomorrow will be exactly the same as when you have had mock transfers except you will be knocked out x I got to see the embies before they put them back but obviously I was awake we didnt take a pic. Once it was all done the first thing I did was have a wee! I was bursting...Then I lay down on the bed for a little bit before the nurse came back and asked why I was still there - I thought you'd have to rest for 20 mins or something but no off you pop back home. 

At transfer I was still in discomfort from EC - I got signed off for 2 weeks - I was pretty ill in the first week because I over stimulated - kept myself busy by reading etc 

afm: OH and I have been thinking - I managed to by-pass the lap & dye which I was really pleased with at the time but now thinking perhaps I should have it done - we keep praying that we will get pregnant naturally but for all we know my tubes could be blocked. Do you think they will let me go back to Mr Gazvahni and have lap & dye before IVF#2??


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck del and likkle for tomorrow.

Great news naebel

Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram, ask them if you can or if it will help.... In the meantime keep trying naturally ;) xxx


----------



## house2home

Good luck Del and Likklegemz :) x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

Thanks for all your well wishes! Really means a lot! Have stuffed my face this evening in preparation of fasting tomorrow! :)

I've got a bit of back pain but other than that I'm super excited and nervous for tomorrow! Good luck to you too Del! Hope it all goes well at the appointment! Are you going to enquire to see if they'll help support you going the PCT for additional funding?


----------



## susiesue

Gemz good luck for tomorrow. I took a week off after et as just needed to rest, I was so tired, all the emotions of the cycle catching up with me. I had decided that if I did a second round I was going to have the full 2 weeks off. I found the 2nd week so hard, worried about starting af in work! 

Nababel great news on the embies, hopefully you will have some frosties too. 

Del good luck for your fu tomorrow. I was so happy to hear your oh had some better news but sorry that you are feeling low. Its difficult to find the words but I do remember when I was TTC and how it felt every month, so I can only begin to imagine what you are going through :hugs: 

Africa glad you had a good break, we missed you. Any news from your mp? X 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lindylou

There is do much activity here at the moment I'm struggling to keep track!


----------



## Nababel

Good luck today gemz and del! Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thnx guys! Less than 2 and a half hours off! Scared but excited!!!


----------



## Jules78

Good luck Gemz!

Del - hope your FU goes well xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Woop! Well I'm officially PUPO!!!! Fingers crossed my little bean sticks! :)

Embryologist called it beautiful! The sad bit is we lost 1 embie yesterday and the other 2 are a bit slow so they're being left til tomorrow to see if they can be frozen!

However the best news is that the embie that has gone in was graded a 6 the best result possible!! So pleased! 

Dr Kingsland was fab as well when he did the transfer - made me snigger a bit! Is it wrong to be this happy?!?

Del - how did your follow up go?

Big hugs to all the gang! X x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps: embryoscope is awesome! We've got a DVD of our embie!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Great news likkle. Xx


----------



## Melbram

Aw fab news Gems - Congrats on being PUPO :) 

How did you get on Del? x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz congrats on being PUPO! Now need to relax for the next two weeks - what's your test date?

Del - how did you get on?

I'm in for baseline scan tomorrow so fx I will be on the stimmulating train tomorrow night!! Xx


----------



## Melbram

Good luck MrsE x


----------



## Jules78

Great news Gemz.... Now just rest! 

MrsE.....good luck!!! Stimms here we come!! xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck mrse ! Xxx


----------



## Del xx

Hi ladies,hope ur all well?
Fab news Gemz,take it easy now. Lots of luck hun Xx
MrsE,hope all goes well,good luck Xx
Hi to the rest of the gang and thank u all for the good luck msgs. Not good today,no answers and no suggestions as what could be done differently,apart from trying again or wait untill advances are made in dealing with very high nk counts as the intralipids treatment i had is still fairly new . Eggs and sperm seem to be ok,embryo quality wasn't as good in last round but still made it to blasto and no reason why they shouldn't have gone on to a pregnancy. Mr Gazvani was lovely and very honest about the fact that he didn't have the answers we were looking for. 
Xx


----------



## Nababel

Well done gemz I'm made up for you yipeeeeeeedee

Del how did it go today? 

Good luck tomorrow mrse75

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well. Tried to post earlier but lost it ooopiessss


----------



## Nababel

Oops sorry del must have posted same time.

What you going to do?


----------



## Lindylou

Del- did you manage to get that immunity book? Is it Newcastle that does all the research into immunity issues. X


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Congrats on being pupo! hope 2ww goes quick for you and a fab result x

Nababel- Great news! good luck x

Del- Im sorry your appt wasnt what you hoped for x

MrsE- Good luck x

Hi to Lindy, Babies, Lisa, Susie, Melbram and all the gang x

AFM-Nothing to report here. Having a bad time with work and feeling very low so been signed off for a wk. I am looking for another job as cannot take much more. There is no aspect of my life atm which is happy so need to change things. You make your own luck and im determined to do that or at least give it a bloody good shot ;-) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey AQ! Gla to hear from you! What do you do? They say a change is as good as a rest so a new job might be good! 

Nothing new to report here too! I'm determined not to symptom check but I'm praying my cramps are because my little bean is burying his/her self in me! 

Im quite relaxed at the moment, took the day off but will be back in tomorrow


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all

Del - perhaps look at other clinics that specialise in immune issues cos people with nk issues have gone on the have children they are in the papers or mags at weekends. Also there are famous people that have same issues that have children. Don't give up!

AQ - sorry to hear work is crap for you but you also need to think about timings cos you need to be in a job so Lin in order to qualify for maternity and all that. Give yourself time you have been through a lot xx

Afm - go the go ahead for stimmulating - yay! But not until tomorrow cos of the embryologist wants me to monitored earlier and needs to not be a Sunday and all that ideally. So basically EC they think will be 19th or 20th sept so I'm going to miss my brothers France party/wedding blessing. Which I'm a bit gutted about but nothing I can do. Only other thing is that last baseline scan I had follicles but this time I've not so wondering if this is my AMH and now I don't have any eggs. Did all of you have follies at baseline scan?

Gemz - just take it easy and it's all down to nature. I bet next week you start to symptom spot - we all say we're not going to and end up doing it ha, ha!


----------



## Del xx

Thanks for the support girls xx
We will look into the Care clinics that do the full immune tests and protocols and also the zita west clinic in London. We are taking a break for a good year before we do anything about it. Not read the ' Is your body baby friendly?' book yet,but will do one my dreaded school inspection is over!
4 ivf fails is so hard to deal with,I'm just hoping that one day we will be parents.
Hope everyone is ok? Xx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone......
Hope everyone is doing ok.
Gemz great news on being Pupo...hope you are taking it easy : )
Mrse good luck for your stimming, I won't be far behind you.
Jules... How u feeling, was in the HC last night and they were filming...wasn't you was it??
Hi AQ..... We are off to the IOM this weekend for 3 days really looking forward to it.
Hello to everyone else too x
Got our drugs today so our big journey begins too!! Got drug app next wed.....eeeeeek just had a sneaky look at the needles and they look huge! And so many, thought it would only be a small parcel for 2 weeks worth.
Had an acupuncture session last night, sooooooo painful but do feel a bit more relaxed today so worth it.
Lots of love J x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh del! You'll get your dream! Good things come to those who wait and I'm sure you'll be a brilliant mum!

Hope everyone is doing ok. Nothing to report here, been very chilled today although rather annoyed every time I've had to bend to get something! I'm been getting cramps all day in stomach and lower back I presume thats just because I was messed about yesterday! Trying to stay positive but am aware it could still fail. Been thinking bout or other two embies and if they made it to freeze - so annoying that they wont phone you up but send out a letter :(


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh Jo cross posts there!! I've tried reiki - great for relaxing too an there's no needles involved!


----------



## Joanne C

Ooh I'll google that now thank u!! Do like the accupuncture just sometimes painful, but guess that means I need it and its working !!


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- Hope you are ok? Work sucks sometimes. 

Del- keep with it , I hope your dream comes true very soon. 

Likkle - keep chilling. 

Hope everybody doing well with their cycles!


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo 

To be fair I've found it much better than accupunture but I think that might be something to do with the patronising woman I had accupunture with. I felt so refreshed afterwards! And no needles! :) best thing was I must have slept for 12 hours afterwards an felt so refreshed!!

Are you in liverpool? I can recommend an awesome clinic! I have had hot stone massages and everything in the past there


----------



## africaqueen

Del- Keep that wonderful PMA you have and you WILL be a mother one day. I have actually just got Zita West's 'is your body baby friendly' out of the library and plan to start reading it in a minute  x

Joanne- I loved the IOM  if your staying in Douglas i can highly recommend 'Jaks' for a meal. It is a lively bar on ground floor and a separate restaurant downstairs which does amazing food. We went twice in 3 days! lol. Steak is out of this world and also the cheesecake ;-) i would recommend booking a table tho as very small and popular. x

Gemz- Glad your surviving the 2ww so far and as regards frosties, it seems quite rare at the hewitt to get any but best of luck an i hope the letter arrives soon x

Lindy- How are you doing hun? we still need to meet up for that coffee ;-) x

MrsE- Yay for stimming! lots of luck this cycle and im sure sometimes the baseline scan is not that clear to show follies so stay positive altho i know so hard x

Hi to Jules, Susie, Lisa and gang x

AFM- I have been very pushy today and called PCT again and told them i am appealing appeal decision and next panel meeting is 8th of Oct so need better letters this time from GP and Mr K that state they believe we have exceptional circumstances for additional funding which was not clearly stated in previous letters, so i have emailed mr k's PA and asked for the support and i have a appt with our GP tomorrow. We also have a appt to meet with our MP to get support there too. We will not give up until every avenue has been exhausted  xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Good for you Africa, keep at them, I don't understand what else could be considered exceptional circumstances, so I really hope they listen this time. I'm happy to sign a petition too :thumbup:

& can I come too for coffee. Would be lovely to meet you :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- you go!!! Give them hell and don't stop fighting. I have told you before- you WILL get there. We need to arrange coffee- I'm in Scotland for 10 days. But will keep checking up on everybody when I get signal! Keep going and keep smiling :)

Del- that goes for you too. Keep fighting and I hope and pray you get to be a mummy soon.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey girls

Hope everyone had a good friday evening! I had a bit of a traumatic one last night, stomach cramps were quite bad so became slightly hysterical thinking its not worked. Poor DH tried to calm me down and it just wouldnt work! I feel so unpositive at the moment and dont know how to change that 

Big hugs x xx


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - stomach aches, twinges and things are all normal and a good sign cos means the embryos are trying to find a good spot to nuzzle into. What you are feeling is all normal I had them pretty much for about 3 weeks on and off. Some of them I nearly shouted out ouch but obviously couldn't cos people didn't know and this was before I found out I was pregnant so don't panic xx

Afm - started the Stimms last night. But we have a slight challenge cos OH found out last night his best friends wife died yesterday, been suffering with breast cancer and the funeral is Thursday in guernsey so hes got to fly over but won't be back to do injections at 9.20pm. Does anyone know that if I call HC if I can arrange to go into the hosp to have my injection that day. No way I can do them myself I'm terrified of needles!! Going to try and call them today to explain and hope they can help otherwise he can't go to the funeral. I can't go cos we have a scan on fri morn and flights back are to Southampton!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks mrs! Call your Gp! My Gp did the injections for two days when DH had to go away for work and they were great with it


----------



## MrsE75

Don't think my GP will be happy to do them at 9.20pm which I the time we've been doing them! But thanks for the suggestion. 

X


----------



## Lisa40

Aww MrsE so sorry to hear the sad news. Will the HC be open themselves at 9.20pm?hope they will be able to help.

Do the injections have to go in a certain way? Or could a friend do it if it's just the jabbing it in bit you can't do? 
Hope it all works out for you 

Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh! I did mine at 5:30! Hmmm don't think the hewit centre will be open then! Have you got a friend who can do it for you?


----------



## Nababel

Hi guys!!

Well I'm also PUPO :happydance::happydance:

I had one blastocyst grade 5 transferred. And we had nine blastocysts altogether so hopefully these will be able to freeze. What did you all do following your transfer? I'm lying down but unsure what to do for the rest fthe time? 

Hope everyone is doing well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies - all sorted spoke to HC and thy arranged for me to go into emergency room and take all my drugs and book and they will do it for me. It's the mixing 6amps that's the difficult bit hence why I can't ask just anyone to do it cos it's very tricky. Anyway thanks for all your suggestions thankfully all sorted but I will be missing the funeral. So that's me missing a funeral and my brothers blessing all in one cycle - I will be super peed off if this doesn't work!! &#128591;


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrs glad your sorted

Nabable that's brilliant news! Did they say they were going to freeze them? I'm waiting on a letter about my two!

Your PUPO with me! Is your test date week Tuesday? 3 days after me!


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh I forgot to ask! Is a lot of discharge normal at this stage? I'm now 3dp5dt!


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Try and keep positive. All sounds good ;-) the discharge tends to be caused by the pessaries but could be a good sign too. Nearly there. I know its torture x

Lisa- Thank you for support and of course you can come for coffee! i was thinking of arranging a coffee morning in October for those that want to attend from here? x

Lindy- Have a lovely time away x

MrsE- Glad you got sorted. I felt the same way on our 1st cycle and had my friend do all the mixing and jabs but 2nd cycle i decided to take the bull by the horns and i did all the mixing an jabbing myself and im glad i did as its a doddle once you get the knack and i was mixing 6 amps too ;-) good luck x

Nababel- Congrats on being pupo and wow 9 blasts! your egg quality must be amazin! hope 2ww goes fast for you x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: gemz, keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup: 

& yeay Nababel, good luck for testing day :yipee:

AQ Depending on the date in October I'll either be huge or hopefully have a little baby girl, either way is fine for me, just let me know when you are thinking of & unless I'm in labour I'll be there :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

africaqueen said:


> Gemz- Try and keep positive. All sounds good ;-) the discharge tends to be caused by the pessaries but could be a good sign too. Nearly there. I know its torture x
> 
> Lisa- Thank you for support and of course you can come for coffee! i was thinking of arranging a coffee morning in October for those that want to attend from here? x
> 
> Lindy- Have a lovely time away x
> 
> MrsE- Glad you got sorted. I felt the same way on our 1st cycle and had my friend do all the mixing and jabs but 2nd cycle i decided to take the bull by the horns and i did all the mixing an jabbing myself and im glad i did as its a doddle once you get the knack and i was mixing 6 amps too ;-) good luck x
> 
> Nababel- Congrats on being pupo and wow 9 blasts! your egg quality must be amazin! hope 2ww goes fast for you x
> 
> Hi to all the gang x

Hey Hun

Thanks for that! Thought I'd escape the discharge by doing it rectally -oh well! Other than that, the waitings not been too bad. Emotionally I'm all over the place thou, I was fine Thursday and most of Friday but for some reason I was a mess last night and this morning. Went to otterspool today for a walk round the gardens, has cheered me up and im ok again I think!

So we setting up our own support group then? We'll all have to have decaf thou! :)

Hi to all the gang. Hope everyone is on!

Ps If you tested early how many days did you do it? Supposed be camping next weekend and I'd rather not test on the Sunday


----------



## Melbram

Congrats on starting stims MrsE and glad you got everything sorted 

:yipee: Nababel - Congrats on being PUPO

Lots of babydust you all - FX for some BFPs in the comming weeks :dust:


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Mrs glad your sorted
> 
> Nabable that's brilliant news! Did they say they were going to freeze them? I'm waiting on a letter about my two!
> 
> Your PUPO with me! Is your test date week Tuesday? 3 days after me!

They said they will also send me a letter to let me know how many will be frozen. I know it's exciting isn't it:happydance::happydance:. I test on the Wednesday. Are you going to test early?


----------



## Lisa40

Hey gemz, I was at otterspool today, went for lunch at the harvester with my mum and sister & then for a walk along the front. Funny to think I might have walked right by you. :flower:
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hahaha! That is funny! We ate at the harvester too! Walked along the promande and then had a pop in the festival gardens! Not as nice ad I thought they'd be but the weater was beautiful!!!


----------



## Jules78

Nababel..... Congrats on being pupo! How are you feeling? 9 blasts is fantastic.... Hope you are well and feeling relaxed! 

Gemz... Hope you ok. As you know, I tested 9dp5dt .... I read that that is when the hcg is 1st detectable on hpt... But maybe it's different for everyone xx

MrsE.... Glad you got your injection sorted. I eventually managed to do an injection my self when I was on dr but I also have a massive fear of needles so there was no way I could do that one !! Xxx 

AFM.... 2 weeks on Tuesday til our 1st scan..... We are so excited. Still isn't feeling reall and prob won't until we see something!! Hi to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thnkx Jules! I think in going to test Friday! Not sure yet going to play it by ear.

Afm I've had a pretty rough 24 hours. Physically nothing wrong with me other than beig bloated and lots of wind but I feel in my heart that it's failed, so of course I've driven hubby mad. I really want it to work. It can't seem to focus on the fact that it could fail and my mind keeps telling me it has! Not normally this pessimistic so don't know why to do to snap out of it! Did anyone feel like this? What did you do I snap out of it? Help please girls anything would be great


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls 

Since my last post my emotions have spiralled downwards. Realised what the date was and it was this time last year I found out I was pregnant. We were so happy and has no idea what the next 12 months would bring, a miscarriage, death of grandparent within 2 weeks - which happened to be on my birthday, the infection following the HSG and finally beig told IVF was our best option

Feel all over the place, feel like in having a mini breakdown and don't know what to do


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - sorry you're having a bad day but that's what it is so don't be too hat on yourself. There will be days when you think 100% it will work and others you feel it will fail. This is all normal when you want something so badly. You had plenty of eggs and some likely in the freezer so please just try and relax. Stressing is not going to encourage you embie to make itself at home so just take it easy. 

Nobody knows if it's going to work so the pressure is immense so snuggle up to your OH and have an early night it will all seem better in the morning xx

Afm just waiting for hubby to give me my injections and then im off to bed. Having real trouble sleeping through the whole dr bit was hoping it would get better now I've started stimmulating but not yet! Nightie night all xx


----------



## susiesue

Gemz hope you are ok Hunny, the ivf process is so hard and what you are feeling is totally normal. If i was you i would snuggle up in bed with a magazine or a trashy book, try and distract your mind a bit, I know it's hard tho! When do you test? Big hugs :hugs:

MrsE hope you manage to get a better nights sleep tonight x 

Gemz/Lisa I nearly went to otterspool yesterday how funny is that!! I ended up going to Speke hall gardens as it was free entry :) 

Nababel fab news on all your lovely blasts, fingers crossed for you x 

Jules how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? Mine were mild till about 9 weeks so don't worry if you are not feeling much x 

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone's had a good weekend x


----------



## laura25

hello to all u lovely girlies :) 

not posted on here for AGES!!!!!!!! but i do pop in now and again to have a read to see how your all getting on, hope your all ok, wishing everyone lots of luck going to appointments and having cycles at the moment, hope u get ur precious babas soon!!!!!! :) stay positive++++++ and your little miracles will arrive when u least expect it, believe me, mine did!! hehe,

Jessica is 6 months old next saturday and can honestly say they have been the best six months of my life, feel very blessed to have such a special little miracle!! :) 

congratulations to all u lovely girlies who have had little miracles recently, hope ur enjoying everyminute!!!!!!! :) 

talk soon girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx good luck and tonnes of baba dust to u all!!!!!!!!! +++++++


----------



## susiesue

Hey Laura sooooo good to hear from you, your little girl is so GORGEOUS!!!! My little man is about a month younger I think, he'll be 6 months in 6 weeks time, can't believe it!!! The time does go so quick it's scary. I need to put a picture of him up, when I can work out how to do it :wacko: I feel so lucky every day and I just pray all the ladies on here get to experience it. Keep in touch hun and big hugs to your little girl xx


----------



## Jules78

Hi Susie! Well I have had a few symptons... nauseasous a a lot! Achy, TIRED!!! But today I feel like Ive been in a fight in the middle of the night cos I am SO achy all over! And I have lower back ache like never before! Breasts are very sore too! 
Im taking all this as good things and Im not going to complain about it because its amazing. Just cant wait to see the little heart beating in 2 weeks! What was your 1st scan like? Think Im going to cry, just like I did at transfer!!! xxx


----------



## susiesue

Jules your symptoms sound great! First scan is amazing, you will cry! I actually had one at 5w+5 as I had some spotting, went to hc for blood tests, got very upset and they agreed to scan me. Saw a yolk sac and a little tiny blob beating. At the 7 week one they play you the heartbeat, such a special moment, there's no sound like it :) x


----------



## Jules78

Aw susie thats amazing!! How exciting, I wonder if they will let you make a recording of it?!! Is there is a pic at that stage? I dont suppose there is much to see! xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I cried at transfer too! I think it must be a right of passage! A friend of mine had a picture Jules so I think you can - although it costs £3!

How long does thr bloated feeling last for? I feel very bloated and queasy - getting syomach cramps too!


----------



## susiesue

Yes you get a pic, it's like a blob. I tried to attach my 7 week one to show you but don't think can do it on my phone. By 9 weeks if looked like a teddy bear :baby: Hope the time passes quick for you. I remember that wait all too well!! x


----------



## Melbram

Laura: Jessica is absolutely beautiful - glad you are both well 

Jules: all sounds good - roll on first scan :) 

Gems: I was bloated for about a week after transfer and in some pain bending - I did have oHSS though which didnt help! GL for test day x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thx Melbram! It's more or less gone now - just constant need to go the loo thou! That and I'm achy all over.

On fingers waiting for Sunday! Determined not to test early but don't know if I'll stay that way! 

I'm finding myself talking to my stomach - must be loosing marbles! :) 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- All the emotions you are going thru are completely normal altho u do feel like you are losing it! lol. Not long now and have everything crossed for you to be one of the lucky ones and get your BFP 1st cycle. Tons of sticky vibes hun x

Jules- Aww il bet it doesnt feel real yet but soon will when u see your lil miracle on that screen  x

Laura- I know iv got you on FB so get to see lots of gorge pics of your buba but so nice to see you back in here and its great inspiration for the new girlies too ;-) x

Lisa- Well it doesnt have to be october it could be end of Nov or Beg Dec and we could have a festive coffee? and meet your lil rainbow? ;-) anyone interested let me know an we can arrange a date and venue x

Hi to Susie, Lindy, Melbram and all the gang x

AFM- Got another appt to 'discuss' options with Kingsland on 20th of Nov. Hoping its a good plan of action so we are ready to go in the new year xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone.... Hope you all had a good weekend. 
Hi Laura.....your baby is gorgeous x
Just got back from a long week end away ready for drug appointment and catheter test on wed. Any tips....getting a bit nervous now? Always struggle with a smear test, so been practising some breathing techniques!! Do you have to inject yourself at the drug appointment, not really looking forward to that either...!! Keep looking at the bag of drugs and all seems a bit real now eek! 
Got really bad ovulation pains today too, shame the little eggs just can't get through to save all this : ( 
Nite all love J x


----------



## africaqueen

Joanne- I had a mock transfer and was terrified as i had such a bad experience with a HSG yrs ago and also had scar tissue from a cone biopsy following a positive smear result BUT i felt nothing! i mean not a thing. I was so pleasantly surprised. Hope you have the same result. My 2 real transfers didnt hurt one bit either and i felt so relaxed.
The injections really bothered me, so much so that my 1st cycle i had my diabetic friend do them all for me! lol. 2nd cycle she was in hospital after having her leg amputated so i bit the bullet and did them all myself and felt so good to be in control and know i was doing it myself gave me more confidence. The 1st few were tricky but then i became a pro at mixing an jabbing. Best of luck. Its just fear of the unknown and is completely normal xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Jo

I was terrified too following my horrendous HSG! I had twocatheter tests one with a nurse (which didnt go well and one with Dr K) in the end Dr K decided to knock me out so I was out like a light! :)

AQ: just read my message back - damn apples auto correct! :) was talking to stomach and not stack! Not sure how that happened! :) I've edited it now do it makes sense lol!


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- LMAO! I knew what u meant altho if u have a good 'stack' and like to talk to those too, thats your business ;-) hahaha. I used to talk to my belly all the time. Can't harm can it and could be chatting to your future child right now ;-) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha!! Honestly apple autocorrect is the worse thing in the world! The amount of random messages / emails I've sent is crazy! :)

I've got a sudden need to eat lots of chocolate, feels like AF is coming but then I don't if that makes sense? How you doing thou babes?


----------



## laura25

susiesue- awww wow hun no much between our babas at all, aww yeah u will have to put a pic up so i can see ur lil handsome boy! :) xxx

melbram- thanks hunny, hope ur good chick xxx

joanne- thankyou, hope ur good hunny xxx

sarah- aw thanks hun, hope ur ok :) xxx

hope all u other girlies are good, sending big hugs, lots of luck and ofcourse tonnes of baba dust!! hope 2012 is the year for the stalk to bring ur little miracles!!! :) +++++++ xxx


----------



## laura25

Likklegemz said:


> Thx Melbram! It's more or less gone now - just constant need to go the loo thou! That and I'm achy all over.
> 
> On fingers waiting for Sunday! Determined not to test early but don't know if I'll stay that way!
> 
> I'm finding myself talking to my stomach - must be loosing marbles! :)
> 
> How's everyone doing?

Hold on for test day hun, u can do it!!!!!!!! sending lots of luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## laura25

Likklegemz said:


> Thx Melbram! It's more or less gone now - just constant need to go the loo thou! That and I'm achy all over.
> 
> On fingers waiting for Sunday! Determined not to test early but don't know if I'll stay that way!
> 
> I'm finding myself talking to my stomach - must be loosing marbles! :)
> 
> How's everyone doing?




Jules78 said:


> Hi Susie! Well I have had a few symptons... nauseasous a a lot! Achy, TIRED!!! But today I feel like Ive been in a fight in the middle of the night cos I am SO achy all over! And I have lower back ache like never before! Breasts are very sore too!
> Im taking all this as good things and Im not going to complain about it because its amazing. Just cant wait to see the little heart beating in 2 weeks! What was your 1st scan like? Think Im going to cry, just like I did at transfer!!! xxx


just wanted to say a big congrats to u hunny, ur scan will be amazing believe me i cried my heart out hehe!! xxx


----------



## laura25

Lisa40 said:


> Awww :hugs: gemz, keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:
> 
> & yeay Nababel, good luck for testing day :yipee:
> 
> AQ Depending on the date in October I'll either be huge or hopefully have a little baby girl, either way is fine for me, just let me know when you are thinking of & unless I'm in labour I'll be there :thumbup:
> 
> xx

lovely scan pic hun, huge congrats! hope ur good :) xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Thanks gemz and AQ....feel a lot better now. It is the unknown thing that gets me really...I find waiting in their waiting room bad enough!!
X


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh I hear you there! I swear that makes me more nervous!

Jo did you feel like AF was coming before you tested? I swear I feel both pregnant and not pregnant at the same time


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - totally normal. I got pregnant with my 1st cycle but MC so yes totally normal to think you are and not pregnant - hence why the 2ww is such torture!! May I remind you said you weren't goin to symptom spot - ha, ha, ha - we all say we won't but can't help it :) 

Afm - got my scan on Friday and terrified there won't be follicles - I know it not rational but hey who is during IVF!! fx we have our EC next weds - don't want a tues or thurs transfer cos I've asked for them to use the ultra sound for transfer this time but said they need a doc to be there and they don't work on a sunday so would have to ask someone if they will come in for me. So hoping that we don't have that problem by avoiding a Sunday transfer. 

Had a bit of a meltdown last night with OH - 2nd cycle of injections and I just burst into tears wondering if everything I'm going through will be worth it this time round. Tbh never doing LP again it's just too much when you have a fear of needles! Feeling better today though x

Hi to everyone else. 

Joanne - when do you think you will start injections? Normally they get you in for drug appt on the day of your first injection and you do your first with the nurse there so they can make sure you do it right. You will be fine plus as you're on SP it's less than 2 wks of injections - It was 3 wks yesterday I started injecting and think I'll have to go until Mon so will be 4 wks in all!!


----------



## Likklegemz

I know!!! I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot! As it stands Im trying to stay very positive but I've got a horrible feeling its not worked! Really hope I'm wrong

DH thinks the opposite to me and as I'm usually right im hoping that hubby's right for a change! :)

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Nababel

Hi everyone hw you all doing?

Gemz how you finding the 2ww? Have you had your letter if any are able to freeze? Ive just had mine and we have 2 :happydance::happydance:Yipee
I'm finding the 2ww horrible! It's going sooooo slow and I don't know what I'm meant to think. I've been having little pains but they've stopped now and feel like AF is on its way boooooooooo:growlmad:

Any help for this time will be grateful!! 

How is everyone else? Sorry fr lack of personals xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

No not had any letter yet - doesn't look good for my embies then. Another reason to feel miserable. Well I'm full of self pity today


----------



## Nababel

Sorry gemz xxxxxx. Give them a call.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Nababel! That'll teach me for feeling sorry for myself! Came home from work and there was my letter! Both embryos have been frozen! :)

Still feeling sorry for myself as I've been sick today, but I suppose thats part of the course with all the drugs we have to take eh? DH has booked me a reiki massage so I'm off there now so hopefully will come out feeling refreshed


----------



## Jules78

Nababel..... Yes 2ww is torture! Just relax and try not to over analyse everything. That's the biggest thing I learnt xxx

Gemz, comeon... Pma!! Don't give up hope xxx 

MrsE good luck for scan ! Xx 

Hi to everyone else.... xx

I'm soooooooooo tired! When it gets to 3pm every day i could fall asleep! Still quite achy and occasional cramps.. Oh and sickness, let's not forget that x


----------



## Melbram

Great news on the frosties Gems and Nababel - test day will soon be here :happydance:

Mrs E: good luck with scan and FX for transfer next week with ultrasound x 

I was just wondering whether after failed IVF any of you ladies saw an increase in your cervical mucus? Its like Im ovulating once every week but Saturday and Monday had a lot too - its been over a month since negative test so thought my body would be settling down a bit now!


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Hi Nababel! That'll teach me for feeling sorry for myself! Came home from work and there was my letter! Both embryos have been frozen! :)
> 
> Still feeling sorry for myself as I've been sick today, but I suppose thats part of the course with all the drugs we have to take eh? DH has booked me a reiki massage so I'm off there now so hopefully will come out feeling refreshed

That's great news gemz :happydance::happydance: hope it's a good sign that's we both have two each:winkwink:

That could be a positive sign. I've felt a bit sick but think its down to the bullets. Ooooo that massage sounds lovely...enjoy


----------



## Nababel

Jules78 said:


> Nababel..... Yes 2ww is torture! Just relax and try not to over analyse everything. That's the biggest thing I learnt xxx
> 
> Gemz, comeon... Pma!! Don't give up hope xxx
> 
> MrsE good luck for scan ! Xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else.... xx
> 
> I'm soooooooooo tired! When it gets to 3pm every day i could fall asleep! Still quite achy and occasional cramps.. Oh and sickness, let's not forget that x


Jules it's killing me...this is well the worst part. I've stopped reading some stuff on here as its making me crazy.

You are suffering aren't you. When did you start having any symptoms?


----------



## Nababel

Melbram said:


> Great news on the frosties Gems and Nababel - test day will soon be here :happydance:
> 
> Mrs E: good luck with scan and FX for transfer next week with ultrasound x
> 
> I was just wondering whether after failed IVF any of you ladies saw an increase in your cervical mucus? Its like Im ovulating once every week but Saturday and Monday had a lot too - its been over a month since negative test so thought my body would be settling down a bit now!

Thanks melbram.

I'm sorry but I can't remember it was years ago.


----------



## Nababel

Hi to everyone else

Good luck mrse75 for the next few appointments xxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules78 said:


> Nababel..... Yes 2ww is torture! Just relax and try not to over analyse everything. That's the biggest thing I learnt xxx
> 
> Gemz, comeon... Pma!! Don't give up hope xxx
> 
> MrsE good luck for scan ! Xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else.... xx
> 
> I'm soooooooooo tired! When it gets to 3pm every day i could fall asleep! Still quite achy and occasional cramps.. Oh and sickness, let's not forget that x

Don't worry hun! My positivity has returned! Stopped being sick, reiki was lovely and relaxing and I feel connected to my little bean!

How's everyone doing now?


----------



## Likklegemz

Nababel said:


> Jules78 said:
> 
> 
> Nababel..... Yes 2ww is torture! Just relax and try not to over analyse everything. That's the biggest thing I learnt xxx
> 
> Gemz, comeon... Pma!! Don't give up hope xxx
> 
> MrsE good luck for scan ! Xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else.... xx
> 
> I'm soooooooooo tired! When it gets to 3pm every day i could fall asleep! Still quite achy and occasional cramps.. Oh and sickness, let's not forget that x
> 
> 
> Jules it's killing me...this is well the worst part. I've stopped reading some stuff on here as its making me crazy.
> 
> You are suffering aren't you. When did you start having any symptoms?Click to expand...

Nabable the wait for me is coming in waves! One min it doesn't bother me, the next min I'm checking everything out!

Since reiki this evening I've calmed down - te waits not bothering me how long this will last for anyone's guess!


----------



## cvaeh

hi all

congratulations Gemz and Nabebel. it all sounds really good for you both. not long to wait now.

afm- we got our BFN as expected yesterday. it came as no surprise but still hurts like mad. however i am determined to go into next cycle with a more positive attitude. i have been saying positive things to myself every morning. we are exploring every avenue now seeing as we do not know whether its me or hubbie. we are still going for test in Belgium and we are going to investigate DHEA further. hopefully cycling again in new year with our own cells again before moving to donor if we have too.
x x x


----------



## Melbram

Sorry to hear your news Cvaeh x Hope you get some answers from your Belgium testing x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh

I'm sorry hun, no one deserves what you've gone thru. I hope you get some answers and you'll get your dream of being a mum

Big hugs x x x


----------



## Jules78

Nababel said:


> Jules78 said:
> 
> 
> Nababel..... Yes 2ww is torture! Just relax and try not to over analyse everything. That's the biggest thing I learnt xxx
> 
> Gemz, comeon... Pma!! Don't give up hope xxx
> 
> MrsE good luck for scan ! Xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else.... xx
> 
> I'm soooooooooo tired! When it gets to 3pm every day i could fall asleep! Still quite achy and occasional cramps.. Oh and sickness, let's not forget that x
> 
> 
> Jules it's killing me...this is well the worst part. I've stopped reading some stuff on here as its making me crazy.
> 
> You are suffering aren't you. When did you start having any symptoms?Click to expand...

Nababel..... I started with symptoms few days after transfer! Mostly nausea! But I'm happily suffering! It's all part of it :) xxx


----------



## Jules78

Cvaeh .... So sorry, big hugs and fx for the testing xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- I am very sorry. I know your chances were not great but i had everything crossed for you. At least we can be cycle buds hopefully in the new year and support eachother x

Melbram- I noticed a lot more discharge after our fails. I think its all the hormone changes we put ourselves thru in a short space of time x

Nababel and Gemz- Hang in there ladies. Not long till OTDS now and lots of pma coming your way x

Jules- Aww bet your on cloud nine x

MrsE- We are also going to insist we have US for ET next cycle as the NICE guidelines recommend it as it can slightly increase chances of success and i think psychologically it would help to actually see that the embies are there. Lots of luck for your scan x


Hi to Lisa, Susie, Lindy and all the crew x


----------



## susiesue

So sorry Cveah to hear about your bfn. Sounds like you have a positive plan for moving forward. I hope you get your dream x :hugs:

Nababel and Gemz great news on your frosties :cold: What you are experiencing in the 2ww is totally normal, it really is a rollercoaster. When do you test? 

Hi AQ hope you ok hun, I'm up for the festive coffee of you arrange it x 

Jules fab symptoms, the sickness is a pain bit it is reassuring at the same time! I was never sick, just felt sick. Was v tired until about 17 weeks, also craved ice cold drinks all the time :wacko:

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## MrsE75

Cveah - so sorry that your cycle is over but does sound like you are already rearing to do more tests to get to the bottom of your problem. Fx they gives you answers xxx

Nababel & Gemz - not long now! Hang on in there last few days drag!!!

Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey mrs - how ds your appointment go (I've got it in my head that it was today!) hope it went good if it's happened, if not good luck for when it does! it is soon then thou, I'm not imagining things?

Nabable how you getting on? The last day or so have been mad for me! I've been so down prior to yesterday and was convinced it hadn't worked but since reiki I've been so positive! Had a fantastic nights sleep last night, all the bloatedness has final stopped, but best of all I don't feel like an emotional wreck! Feels pregnant if that makes sense - oh and my boobs are tender and I don't get that with a period so fx!! Only sad thing that's happened is my uncle has gone into hospital for a heart bypass and I knew one of the guys who died on the bus crash down south. Weren't close but I knew him they a friend so ive been a bit sad.

AQ: are you going to be our little queen and organise a coffee then!?!

Hope everyone's doing ok!

Love and big hugs x x x


----------



## Joanne C

Evening all....hope everyone is ok.
Cvaeh so sorry to read that, don't know how you must be feeling.... : ( fingers crossed you will get some answers. I really do hope so.
Gemz and Nababel hope you're getting on ok... And days not going too long!
Count me In for meeting for coffee too...I work in Liverpool so ok to meet anywhere.
Had my catheter trial run today, was fine and not as bad as I thought ...asked for the smaller speculum ; ) . 
Drug appointment ok too .... But jellied and couldnt inject myself, but hubby did so very proud of him as he hates needles!! Didn't feel a thing tho....it's all that mixing that's freaking me out. Expecting day 1 to be this weekend so not long now.
Lots of love j x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - my scabies on Friday morning but it will only be after 7 injections cos I do them at night so tech the HC will say its day 8 cos they don't want to over cook me and want EC to be prob a day 13 of Stimms rather than 14 like last time. So imagining I'll have another scan on mon and then EC will be weds next week. Funny cos it's my birthday on 23rd so will be the best presant ever if it works!!! X


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrs that's mad!!! That's my birthday too!!!! An I'm 30 this year

Last year we found out I miscarried the day before and then on my birthday my grandad died so it was totally sh#t last year! :(

Bear friends getting married the day before birthday hou do it'll distract me and with any luck I'll be pregnant!


----------



## laura25

cvaeh said:


> hi all
> 
> congratulations Gemz and Nabebel. it all sounds really good for you both. not long to wait now.
> 
> afm- we got our BFN as expected yesterday. it came as no surprise but still hurts like mad. however i am determined to go into next cycle with a more positive attitude. i have been saying positive things to myself every morning. we are exploring every avenue now seeing as we do not know whether its me or hubbie. we are still going for test in Belgium and we are going to investigate DHEA further. hopefully cycling again in new year with our own cells again before moving to donor if we have too.
> x x x


Sorry hunny :hugs::hugs:Keep positive Hun, u will get ur miracle!! Xxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - even more mad cos my brother is having his wedding blessing the day before in France which looks like I'm going to miss. He legally got married 2 weeks ago in a registry office but having the big do on 22nd! Must be the weekend I weddings! 

X


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha!! How mental! My best friend was chief bridesmaid at our wedding 6 years ago, but because were going they ivf she didn't want to worry bout the wedding too, so as I was going to be her maid of honour, she's decided that it was going to be noone as she didn't want to replace me! So sweet! Big hugs to bestie!!

How you coping hun?! Are you getting fed up of the drugs?


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - yes had melt down two nights ago cos I'd had enough injections I'm over them at this point but fx not much longer! I'm hoping another scan on mon and the hcg shot and EC on weds. We'll see if my body thinks the same, ha, ha!

I'm just worried that Im not feeling pains or anything stimmulating this time and that means I'm not going to have follies or eggs. Anyway no point worrying cos it won't help only got til tomorrow and we'll know x


----------



## susiesue

MrsE I hope your scan goes ok. I never had any pains before first scan do doesn't necessarily mean anything. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Jules78

Hey Gemz and nababel..... When is test day ? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun

My test is sunday! So far not even tempted to test!

Finding a willpower I didn't know existed!


----------



## Jules78

Well done Gemz! How do you feel ? X


----------



## Likklegemz

I dont really know to be honest! Bit battered from it all really! My poor body doesn't know if it's coming or going so my mind is a bit stuffed!!

I think it's been a sucess one min and then a failure the next. We've agreed to test on Saturday fmu just as DH is going away for work on Sunday. What happens if it's positive phone up ad wait for a scan? And if its negative (god forbid it is) ddo we wait to see consultant?


----------



## Jules78

They ask you to phone on the official test date not before, and let them know either way. We tested Sunday then did it again on the Tuesday and then called them. 

Hang on in there, not long to go, I've got a good feeling ! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Yes i can organize our lil meet if nobody minds? be lovely to all get together x

MrsE- Good luck and i hope you get some healthy eggs and embies x

Joanne- You will soon get the hang of the mixing. I was fine after a few. Glad the mock transfer went smoothly. Another hurdle out of the way for you x

Hi Lindy, Jules, Melbram, Laura and all the gang x


----------



## Nababel

Hi all,

Gemz hows it going? 

Well I've been naughty and tested yesterday and today and both negative :cry::cry: I'm praying that I've tested far too early. It's was 5dpt yesterday and six today. My boobs don't hurt they just look bigger so that's depressing me as I thought they are meant to hurt. Feel sick a bit but that must be down to the bum bullets. What's your thoughts? 

Hope everyone is well and yipee it's Friday. Xxxxx


----------



## Nababel

Jules78 said:


> Hey Gemz and nababel..... When is test day ? Xx

Hi jules, it's on on Wednesday but not holding out much hope. My husband keeps telling me to be positive but it's very hard booooooo:cry:

How are things going with you?


----------



## Likklegemz

Nababel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Gemz hows it going?
> 
> Well I've been naughty and tested yesterday and today and both negative :cry::cry: I'm praying that I've tested far too early. It's was 5dpt yesterday and six today. My boobs don't hurt they just look bigger so that's depressing me as I thought they are meant to hurt. Feel sick a bit but that must be down to the bum bullets. What's your thoughts?
> 
> Hope everyone is well and yipee it's Friday. Xxxxx

Nababel! Noooo! Don't test that early - from what I've read it's never accurate! Im still holding out! My OTD is Sunday, but I'm testing tomorrow so if it's a no then I've got a day with hubby otherwise, I'll be on my own all day Sunday as he's going away again for work! :( :cry:

My boobs are aching (not normally one of my AF symptoms) bloated (AF symptom) spots (sometimes) and back ache (not normally AF) do I've got no idea if it's worked! Praying to god its worked, but I was so negative and depressed and stressed early on that it could affect a positive result! :(


----------



## MrsE75

Nababel - it's too soon to get a proper result one or two days early then ok but just hang on now until otd. 

Gemz - good luck for tomorrow!

Been for my scan today and I'm disappointed cos we've only got 4 follies, last time i had 9 but only day 8 rather than usual day 10 but the nurse was so negative I'm feeling doubly let down for my follies and now defo missing my brothers blessing next weekend so been crying. So got another scan on Monday see how we go but nurse said I'm unlikely to get anymore follicles now. Out of 9 follies I got 4 eggs so on that basis I may not get any eggs :(

Any idea on what I can do to encourage more?? Xx


----------



## Jules78

Hi Nababel... 
I think your too early to test, you dont start producing hcg hormone until day 6 which is tomorrow. 
I used this as a guideline which is why i tested on day 9, hope it helps!
1dpt	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
2dpt	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
3dpt	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
4dpt	Implantation continues
5dpt	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
6dpt	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
7dpt	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
8dpt	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
9dpt	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 


xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Jules I've been referring to that guide too! So nervous for tomorrow now - I can't believe how quickly and slowly these 2 weeks have gone! :) fx for +ve result tomorrow for me!


----------



## susiesue

Nababel it's waaaaaay too early to test!!! My boobs didnt hurt till a couple of days before otd and even then it was just twinges. In the days before there was no pain in them at all. 

MrsE sorry you didn't get better news at your scan. My friend is currently cycling at the hc, she just had her scan and got 5 follies. I was looking at success stories with this many and there are lots of bfp's from a low number of follies. Your embryo quality was good last time so that's more important than quantity. I got 12 eggs but only three fertilised and we didn't go to blast, so remember miracles do happen xx


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Nababel said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Gemz hows it going?
> 
> Well I've been naughty and tested yesterday and today and both negative :cry::cry: I'm praying that I've tested far too early. It's was 5dpt yesterday and six today. My boobs don't hurt they just look bigger so that's depressing me as I thought they are meant to hurt. Feel sick a bit but that must be down to the bum bullets. What's your thoughts?
> 
> Hope everyone is well and yipee it's Friday. Xxxxx
> 
> Nababel! Noooo! Don't test that early - from what I've read it's never accurate! Im still holding out! My OTD is Sunday, but I'm testing tomorrow so if it's a no then I've got a day with hubby otherwise, I'll be on my own all day Sunday as he's going away again for work! :( :cry:
> 
> My boobs are aching (not normally one of my AF symptoms) bloated (AF symptom) spots (sometimes) and back ache (not normally AF) do I've got no idea if it's worked! Praying to god its worked, but I was so negative and depressed and stressed early on that it could affect a positive result! :(Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow gemz, how good that you haven't tested early. I wish I never did. I hope I have tested too early but can't help thinking the worst:cry::cry:


----------



## Nababel

MrsE75 said:


> Nababel - it's too soon to get a proper result one or two days early then ok but just hang on now until otd.
> 
> Gemz - good luck for tomorrow!
> 
> Been for my scan today and I'm disappointed cos we've only got 4 follies, last time i had 9 but only day 8 rather than usual day 10 but the nurse was so negative I'm feeling doubly let down for my follies and now defo missing my brothers blessing next weekend so been crying. So got another scan on Monday see how we go but nurse said I'm unlikely to get anymore follicles now. Out of 9 follies I got 4 eggs so on that basis I may not get any eggs :(
> 
> Any idea on what I can do to encourage more?? Xx

Thanks mrse. Do you Sunday will be too early as well?

I grew more follicles inbetween my scans so there is still hope you' ll get more. I hope you start feeling better. Good luck for your next scan xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nababel

Jules78 said:


> Hi Nababel...
> I think your too early to test, you dont start producing hcg hormone until day 6 which is tomorrow.
> I used this as a guideline which is why i tested on day 9, hope it helps!
> 1dpt	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
> 2dpt	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
> 3dpt	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
> 4dpt	Implantation continues
> 5dpt	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
> 6dpt	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
> 7dpt	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
> 8dpt	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
> 9dpt	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy
> 
> 
> xxx


Thanks jules this has helped to calm down a lot. I've had really bad AF pains earlier but they've stopped now. 

How you feeling?


----------



## Nababel

susiesue said:


> Nababel it's waaaaaay too early to test!!! My boobs didnt hurt till a couple of days before otd and even then it was just twinges. In the days before there was no pain in them at all.
> 
> MrsE sorry you didn't get better news at your scan. My friend is currently cycling at the hc, she just had her scan and got 5 follies. I was looking at success stories with this many and there are lots of bfp's from a low number of follies. Your embryo quality was good last time so that's more important than quantity. I got 12 eggs but only three fertilised and we didn't go to blast, so remember miracles do happen xx

Thanks susie, I do feel a lot better with all your replies. I'm soooooooo grateful to have you all. I don't know what I'd do if you all weren't here xxxxxxxxxxx

I'm praying that it was too early. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Likklegemz

MrsE75 said:


> Nababel - it's too soon to get a proper result one or two days early then ok but just hang on now until otd.
> 
> Gemz - good luck for tomorrow!
> 
> Been for my scan today and I'm disappointed cos we've only got 4 follies, last time i had 9 but only day 8 rather than usual day 10 but the nurse was so negative I'm feeling doubly let down for my follies and now defo missing my brothers blessing next weekend so been crying. So got another scan on Monday see how we go but nurse said I'm unlikely to get anymore follicles now. Out of 9 follies I got 4 eggs so on that basis I may not get any eggs :(
> 
> Any idea on what I can do to encourage more?? Xx

Oh hun, I'm sorry you had a horrible nurse - there's no excuse for that at all! Relax, which I know is easier said than done! My changed at every scan sometimes it was more than less, it's the final scan I think that will be important! Eat healthy and drink lots of water! You'll be fine! 

Hope they grow over weekend! And you'll get lots of folliciles and eggss at collection!


----------



## Likklegemz

Nababel! I don't think it's will power! I think I'm just petrified of a false result! Plus I think I was so scared at the thought of it being negative especially earlier on in the week when I was rock bottom that I could easily had a vodka and a ciggie and I haven't smoked for years! (and I only ever smoked when I had too much to drink)!

Petrified for tomorrow thou! My mum made me laugh, she was telling me about when she fell pregnant with me, it took 17 pregnancy tests (including 4 at the doctors) till they confirmed her pregnancy! Kept telling her it was a phantom pregnancy! So even if it is a negative tomorrow I'm not going to be down heartened until AF shows her ugly face

Besides I'm keeping everything crossed for a positive tomorrow!


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Nababel! I don't think it's will power! I think I'm just petrified of a false result! Plus I think I was so scared at the thought of it being negative especially earlier on in the week when I was rock bottom that I could easily had a vodka and a ciggie and I haven't smoked for years! (and I only ever smoked when I had too much to drink)!
> 
> Petrified for tomorrow thou! My mum made me laugh, she was telling me about when she fell pregnant with me, it took 17 pregnancy tests (including 4 at the doctors) till they confirmed her pregnancy! Kept telling her it was a phantom pregnancy! So even if it is a negative tomorrow I'm not going to be down heartened until AF shows her ugly face
> 
> Besides I'm keeping everything crossed for a positive tomorrow!

Wow what a crazy story!! I think I'll do the same hee hee! 

Well I was debating whether to have a drink tonight but I think I'll leave it  

Good luck tomorrow I have a good feeling about your results can't wait to see the btp on here tomorrow xxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- so sorry. Sending you hugs. xx

Laura- Jessica is beautiful. Big congratulations. xx

Likkle- not long to go. Fx. Xx

Naebel-hang in there. Xx

Mrse- grow follicles grow. Sending hugs. Xx

AQ- get planning that coffee morning. We have a wedding the end of October and friends visiting early October but hopefully I will be there :) how is the mp letter going? 

Sorry if I have missed anybody out, so much to catch up on. Scotland was cold and wet and windy but good to be away. Feel so fat- not in a good baby way!!! It's so bad when you realise how much you have overindulged but I love food !!


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning all

Tested this morning, otd tomorrow but I wanted to do it as DH goes away of business tomorrow

Bfn - devestated


----------



## Nababel

Arr gemz I'm really really sorry. Sending :hugs::hugs:

Don't know what else to say xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Do you think it could change by tomorrow?


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Gemz :hugs: is it possible it's still too early? What type of test did you use?
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lisa40 said:


> Oh Gemz :hugs: is it possible it's still too early? What type of test did you use?
> xx

Clearblue digital one that says how many weeks if pregnant :(


----------



## Lisa40

Don't want to get your hopes up but they aren't the most sensetive. Think they are only 50miu. Whereas the ic or frer are 10 or 25.
I'll keep hoping for you :thumbup: no fat lady has sung yet, hoping the :witch: stays away :hugs:
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks guys!

Keep telling myself the same thing, mumhaas a similar issue with me so until AF comes I'm not going to give up hope but at least I'm prepared now

Devestated, poor DH is heartbroken too and he doesn't want to leave me now!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks guys!

Keep telling myself the same thing, mum had a similar issue with me so until AF comes I'm not going to give up hope but at least I'm prepared now

Devestated, poor DH is heartbroken too and he doesn't want to leave me now!


----------



## Lisa40

Oh bless you both, I'm really gutted for you that he has to leave, how long is he away for? x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hell be away for a fortnight this tume, but will see him in Saturday next week as my best friends getting married! Gutted not sure what to do. Feels numb

My gut reaction was right which is the thing im stuggling most with. I thought with the drug changes and the massive delayed response I had was always going to e an issue. Part of me wishes I'd listened to my gut and pulled out during treatment


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - I'm really sorry it was not the news we wanted for you but it's not over so just try and hang on in there. Also you have a couple in the freezer so you don't need to start a fresh cycle at least so that must be some comfort. The best thing to do is to try and keep busy - book yourself a reki appt cos you like them and that will help you relax. 

Nababel - when is you otd?

Lindy - nice to have you back with us. Scotland is nearly always windy, cold and wet in my experience but still very beautiful x

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Oh likkle I'm so sorry. It's heartbreaking seeing that bfn. As you said though your
Mum had issues with the tests and Af has not arrived yet. Fx. Xxxx


----------



## Nababel

Hi guys,

Gem I hope you are doing ok :hugs::hugs:

I think it's a day for bad news :cry: I've just wiped after going the loo and looks like AF is on her way boooooooo. :cry: I've got blood on my tissue. My test day isn't until Wednesday and I'm gutted!! I've never had my period on time and she decides to show the worst possible time. I'm meant to be going out for my SIL's birthday meal in a min and me and my husband are going to try and look happy. They don't know what's happening with us. :cry::cry:


----------



## MrsE75

Nababel - are you sure it's not spotting which can happen? Fingers crossed it is. 

Well I'm now starting to feel really bloated and had a few pains today so fingers crossed that's my follicles growing and hoping that we have plenty growing with lots of healthy eggs inside. Please god &#128591; xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Nababel try to stay positive, I know it's hard but fx it's just implant spotting

I've not been in a good place today, mopped around house and feel so alone. DH has to go to work away tomorrow so I'm desperate not to dump on him. Parents go away tomorrow and my best friend is down south getting ready for wedding

Don't know who to turn to

Mrs praying that they're growing for you big hugs x x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Gemz I'm so so sorry you're feeling alone. Wish there was something I could do. Lots of :hugs: & love coming your way.
xxx


----------



## Melbram

So sorry to hear your nes Gems! the first few days are the worst but I new from the moment my embies were put back in that it wasnt my time so at least I had time to come to terms with it unlike DH who was devasted - keeping busy helps 
x I will however pray that perhaps you will get a BFP in the days to come 

Nababel: FX its just late implantation X 

Mrs E: Grow follies Grow x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks guys

Felt weird doing the pessaries tonight, didn't see point but hubby told me not to give up hope. Bless him I know he means well, but he's driving me insane! Even mum was like that too. Just wish they'd understand how I felt. Deep down I knew it wouldn't work, I really tried to stay positive but with the changes I drugs and having such a delayed response I thought the answer was a full gone conclusion. Just got to hope frosties work but given that they took an extra day don't fancy my chances.

I'm not ashamed to admit I'm angry. I felt a bit rushed thru ivf if I'm honest, in not sure I'm prepared to go thru all this again so soon. Part of me wants to have a lap and see if my tubes are worth the risk of being repaired or at least get a clear indication of how damaged they are before we go thru IVF again

Night all x x


----------



## Lindylou

Naebel- hopefully it is just a bit of spotting. Xxx

Likkle- try and stay strong. Sending you hugs and love. Xx

Mrse- hang in there. Xxx


----------



## susiesue

Gemz hope you ok hun, sorry you are feeling down. Are you testing again tomorrow? It's not over till af shows her face xx 

Nababel I had spotting before my test, it was brown and lasted a few days. I thought it was af coming at first. The hc told me its quite common. I remember being very scared and sad tho! it can be implantation or old blood left over from ET. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- Its ok to feel angry and resentful. I think we all feel that because we invest so much physically and emotionally and want this so desperately. Don't beat yourself up. Hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Del xx

Good morning ladies,just dropped in to see how everyone is doing? 
Gemz,I'm sorry hun,be strong Xx
Cvaeh,hope ur ok,sorry to hear about the bfn. Xx
Nababel,hang on in there Xx 
Good luck MrsE Xx 
Africa,how r things with u? Xx
Laura,lovely to hear from u,little one is beautiful Xx 
Hi to Sharkey,Susie,Lisa,jo,lindy,bugs,Melbram and all the gang x


----------



## Melbram

Gems Im back for my FU Tuesday nd will be asking if we can take a step back and have lap & dye - i'll let u know what they say x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Melbram! How long did you have to wait to see doctor following a failed ivf cycle? Hubby and I want to go away for a few days as a break and something to look forward to but can only go in half term due to him being a teacher. If its a long wait do you know if you could go private without it effecting your nhs treatment?


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone, 

Gemz, Im so sorry to hear your news. But like you say, hang on in there til AF .... Im hoping she doesnt arrive. xx

Nababel, how are you feeling? Hope your ok xx

Good luck Mrs E xxx
Hi to everyone else......


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- I am sorry about the BFN hun. The 1st fail is the worst to take really as you are convinced it will work. Huge hugs and stay strong. It will happen for you and maybe without IVF if you can get sorted with a lap an dye etc x

Nababel- If its just spotting it could be implantation bleeding so hang onto hope until OTD and lots of luck to you x

MrsE- 4 follicles with a AMH of 0.00 is good. My AMH was 2.5 and on our 1st cycle we only got 4 follicles but we did get 2 decent eggs and 1 top grade embryo from that cycle so keep that pma up and wishing you lots of luck. Some follicles can contain more than 1 egg too so don't base everything by your last cycle as they are all different x

Del- Nice to see you. How are you doing? x

Lindy- Glad you had a nice break away and cant believe your nearly 20wks?! x

Hi to Jules,Lisa, Susie, Laura, Melbram, Sharkey and all the gang x

Ok as regards the festive meet up i was thinking 10th of Nov(sat) lunch at the red hot world buffet in Liverpool 1? whoever is interested can let me know via PM and also if you will be bringing a friend with you etc and once we have the numbers i can book a table. Hope this plan sounds ok for everyone? its quite nice at red hot and not too expensive either xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey AQ sounds like a plan! I'm up for it! I'm feeling a bit better now, strange times with routine not being the same ie with the pessaries! I'm feeling okish got myself all curled up on sofa with some hot chocolate ready for downton abbey - I'm a sucker for period dramas!

Nababel how you doing hun? Has the bleeding stopped?

Mrs - good luck for tomorrows scan sweetie

Del thanks hun, how you doing?

Hey to everyone else! X x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey AQ sounds like a plan! I'm up for it! I'm feeling a bit better now, strange times with routine not being the same ie with the pessaries! I'm feeling okish got myself all curled up on sofa with some hot chocolate ready for downton abbey - I'm a sucker for period dramas!

Nababel how you doing hun? Has the bleeding stopped?

Mrs - good luck for tomorrows scan sweetie

Del thanks hun, how you doing?

Hey to everyone else! X x


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone.... A few sad things to read on here tonight.....gemz so sorry to read that, brought a little tear to my eye. Youre so young, I'm sure second time round you will have better luck....... I was convinced it was going to work for you. And you can see dr Kingsland private, I did for my consultation and I got so much more info than with the nurse. Phone his PA direct.
Nababel....fingers crossed for you too.... X
AQ.....count me in too, sounds nice never been there before. 
So, I got my AF on thurs eve....as I bleed for 2 weeks I've always been convinced the first week isn't a real period!! I still phoned HC tho and went in for my first scan on sat am. The doctor came from south Wales...didn't know they did that....there was so many couples there we waited nearly 3 hours to go in. Anyway, he was very slow doing my scan and kept saying wierd things like...I take it you have been having lots of scan lately, can you see that (to the nurse )/ I'll look at that abnormal structure in a moment..... So I was getting very nervous thinking he had seem something awful in there. Anyway, seems like it was the endo he could see, along with big blood filled cyst ( what ever that is), and he believes I have PCOS which I've never been told before!! So aside from all that I had 3 follicles which means it was a true period!! So I started the injections last night, we were away on a spa break so had to take it all with us.... Bit traumatic for the first time but hubby did it fine just a bit stingy!!
After reading all the stories on here, I really hope it was the right time to start and not too early.
If you need EC or ET on a Saturday does that mean you get the doctors from out the area not the real HC ones? Not sure if I'd be keen on that.
Lots of love j x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- count me in as well. Sounds a plan!!

Likkle- glad you are feeling better honey. 

Mrse- good luck tomorrow. 

JoC- good luck with starting! As far as I know the HC only do EC and ET Monday to Friday. 

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## Melbram

Likklegemz said:


> Thanks Melbram! How long did you have to wait to see doctor following a failed ivf cycle? Hubby and I want to go away for a few days as a break and something to look forward to but can only go in half term due to him being a teacher. If its a long wait do you know if you could go private without it effecting your nhs treatment?

The wait for me was a 1 1/2 months - not sure about requesting private appointments x Im sure they would put it back a bit if you liked because I guess there is no rush they like you to wait 3 months before starting again x


----------



## Nababel

Hope you have all enjoyed your weekend.

Gemz, glad you're feeling a bit better. Still giving you big :hugs::hugs:

Mrse when do you think your EC will be?

Hi to melbram,lindylou, susie,del, jules, Aq ,Joanne, Lisa and everyone else 

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words yesterday. Still having a funny discharge kind of thing. I've been having really bad AF pains every few hours as well. My head is all over the place at the moment, don't know what to think. I Tried to do another test this morning but I messed it up and made it invalid :dohh: It was a double clear blue pack so will save the other one till my OTD which is Wednesday. 

Hope you are all good and I have my fingers crossed for every single one of us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Joanne - HC do ET on sat and sun if needed but they don't do EC they try and start you on your drugs so that they avoid EC on a weekend. They also do ET in a bank holiday - I know this cos my 1st cycle day 3 was Easter sat and we were booked in but got to day 5 which was Easter Monday. But be warned its not doctors that do your ET i had a nurse which I wasn't very happy about but little you can do. I'm hoping this time cos it's not bank hols that I'll get a doc this time. 

Nababel - I will prob find out tomorrow but earliest EC will be is weds latest Friday. I want to avoid a thurs EC cos day 3 will fall on sun and I really want a doctor this time. Know more tomorrow after my scan xx


----------



## africaqueen

Great then, so that's 3 ladies so far interested in the meal at red hot
We have a little while yet so il just ask everyone to PM me towards end of Oct and then il get the table booked  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I had ET on a Monday and a nurse did it for me. They said it is common for nurses to go transfers.


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning all, went into work and was sent home as wasn't really in a fit state. Phoned clinic and after being in hold for half an hour finally got thru to someone. Feel even more disheartened now. 

Mrs good luck for scan today, Nababel how you feeling? Praying lots it works for you x x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - sorry your having a bad day just look after yourself xx

Nababel - any more signs or spotting?

Had my scan and follies have grown but not enough yet so another scan on weds and prob EC on Friday meaning the stress over my birthday weekend of waiting for those calls!! Oh well I can't do anything I'd rather be in with a chance than nothing!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Nababel

Hi everyone,

Well I've been steadily bleeding today. Not a lot but it's there :cry::cry: defo looks like AF is on her way. I'm going to test tomorrow as can't stand this anymore. Spoke to the women's and they told me not to worry :growlmad: but how can't I!! She did say it could the be embryo failing :cry::cry: did not want to hear that or she said it could be hormonal. But it's turning redder today I'm really sad!! 

Sorry for no personals I'm just going to bed to feel sorry for myself :cry::cry:


----------



## Jules78

MrsE...... Sending them follies some grow dust!! I'm sure by your next scan they will be perfect. It's amazing how fast they do grow. Xxx

Nababel..... I'm so sorry to hear your still bleeding... But don't rule anything out til you have tested. I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx

AQ.... I would love to do red hot! Quite partial to that place and at the minute I could eat anything that comes my way !!! Xxx 

Gemz.... How you doing now? Sorry to hear you feel so down. If there is anything I can do to help just let me know, you know I only live round the corner xxx 

Hi to everyone. Not much to report apart from throwing up and I'm sure you don't want to hear about that. Scan week tomorrow xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Nabable I'm sorry hun, I'm hoping it's not AF I really am. Sending big hugs don't worry bout personals we all understand.

Thanks Jules, may take you up on that offer. Sorry your feeling sickie but at least it's for a positive reason! :)

As it stands I'm off to see Gp tomorrow and get signed off work. Spoke to my union and they've told me not to worry about sickness absence so I'm putting it at the back of my mind. AF still hasn't come along, cramps in my stomach still but as I've been getting them for a week now don't know what to do. Rather depressing lead up to my 30th birthday on Sunday! X


----------



## Lisa40

Oh :hugs: gemz & to you too nababel :hugs:
Really wish there was something I could do to help & take away the heartache. If either of you need to chat I'm always here, 

Don't worry about work gemz I'm sure there won't be any issues with your sickness, just take as much time as you need :hugs:

AQ I'll be up for the red hot buffet in November :thumbup: will be nice to meet you all :flower:
hope everyone else is hanging in there. 
xx


----------



## Lindylou

Naebel and likkle- sending you both hugs!

Mrse- picture those lovely follies growing!


----------



## Nababel

Hi all,

Just an update, I've done a test and as I thought its a bfn. I'm sad but not as bad as I thought as I think I realised earlier on that it never worked. Onwards and upwards. Looking forward to having a big drink on Saturday now for my friends birthday. I'm really baffled as to way I started to bleed 5 days before my test day when usually I go about 2 months or more between periods !! Doesn't make sense. I'm really lucky that I ave two frosties to use and I want to start again very soon. I'm not waiting for three bleeds as that will take me to next year and I don't want to wait that long. Thanks everyone for your support I'm soooooooooo grateful. I hope you all are good and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sending you lOve naebel. Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Nabable, big hugs sweetie. I'm sorry you ended up in the same boat as me. Life's just not fair. AF came on at 1 this morning meaning I got zero sleep.

Have you phoned the clinic? Let me know how you get on, I asked to see dr Kingsland again and they said I'd get a letter in a few weeks.


----------



## MrsE75

Nababel - aw honey sending you hugs and strength to move forward. Good luck with fu appt xx

Off for yet another appt with dildo cam tomorrow morning - pls god let my follies be the optimum size so we can get moving with EC and ET! I'm on my 4th week of injections and I was fed up by week 2! It will all be worth it though when we get our miracle xxx

Hi to everyone else in the gang xx


----------



## Jules78

Nababel... I'm so sorry. I'm keeping everything crossed for your frosties tho. Look at mine !! Much love xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

Melbram how did your fu go?

Nababel how you feeling now?

Mrs hope your folliciles keep growing - sending positive vibes your way!

My GP just phoned me. She's signed me off work for a week, and sent me for blood tests. Just got results back turns out I'm now anaemic - just perfect really! Never had it before so not sure what's happened, what a way to kick someone when their down! Got to take iron supplements and go back for another blood test next week.

Hugs to the rest of the gang x x


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- one of the things I was told to do was take fliridax iron supplement to prefer for round 2. Xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Evening all....
Sorry to read your news to Nabable :( everything seemed to be going so positive the last few weeks. This reminds me of when i first joind the blog a few months ago and there was lots of sad news from the HC.
Gemz... Not having much luck what a week hey, is that from blood loss then?
Good luck for tomorrow mrse ..I'm in at 9am for my day 5 scan...what should I be expecting? And if alls as it should be when will my EC be??
Can't believe how fast its gone already...
Lots of love x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Jo

I didn't have a day 5 scan planned mine was a day 7 originally, as it turned out I needed one very 2 days, I wouldn't worry too much they'll just check the size of the folliciles at this stage and maybe do a blood test if necessary - I'm sure you'll be fine!!!

Not sure what's caused it too be honest. GP thinks it may be a combination of constipation, diahorea and vomiting for the past week or so, then add in blood loss my poor body is caving in. My poor body has had enough of everything I think! X x x


----------



## MrsE75

Joanne - I've not had a day 5 scan either but I'm on LP and think you're on short. Will be to check the size of follicles. With LP I stimulated for 12 days last time tomorrow will be day 14 this time. Unlikely you will be ready for EC yet if only 5 days. If you are then EC will be Friday. 

I'm just hoping that we are good to go too so my EC should be Friday. Worried cos OH has a cold started last night and I'm staying away but worried what effect it will have on his swimmers - not that he a prob cos its my egg issue but scared if they see him with a cold they will cancel the cycle?!


----------



## Melbram

Nababel so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

MrsE: fingers crossed for some nice big follies tomorrow 

Gems: My iron is low too so have to take supplements - glad you got some time off to recharge your batteries 

afm FU was a complete waste of time - literally it takes an hour to get there! - if I didnt ask so many questions Im not exactly sure what the lady would have had to tell me. Pretty much said I responded well last cycle got good amount of eggs etc just wasnt my time so likley to be on exactly the same cycle again next time. I asked about egg quality and the grade of the embies I had put back but she didnt really give me an answer, asked about sperm count/quality but told they dont really to a full SA, I was happy that there is no note to say any of my embies were broken during the ICSI process however.

I asked about having lap and dye but told there has been no indication at all from any of my scans that there may be a tubal issue and they dont just do the procedure unless they think it is needed and in my case it isnt 

So now I just have to ring the HC when I want to start the next cycle. I intend starting in the new year x


----------



## africaqueen

Nababel and Gemz- Big hugs to you both. Be kind to yourselves and lots of rest and recovery as IVF really drains you both emotionally and physically x

Jules, Susie, Lindy and all the girls wanting to go to red hot- Woohooo be fab to meet u all! will sort out specifics closer to the date x

Melbram- FU appts are always a anti climax i find but as they said, you had a fab cycle just sadly not a sticky bean so you have good chance for next cycle so that's great news and we might be cycle buddies x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Working tons of OT this wk as with dh losing so many shifts we need the cash badly so going to be drained for the next few mths to get remainder of the cash saved for our next cycle of IVF. xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- try not to over do it though, we need you fresh and ready yo go for your 3rd time lucky :) xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Afternoon ladies - had my scan and we're booked in for EC on Friday morning! At last! Got my last Buserlin injection shortly and my trigger tonight. So all systems go which is great news. Just hope and pray we have some eggs now! The stress never ends in this process even 2nd time round! I'm just knackered all the time at the moment but I was awake at 4.30am today and couldn't go back to sleep - stress or excitement I'm not sure which, ha, ha!

How is everyone else? 

Joanne how did your scan go this morning?


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Thanks hun. Sadly got no choice though as we are in a rubbish situation atm. Luckily the job i do, i could do in my sleep so that's one plus about it. How are you doing? x

MrsE- Ah great news! enjoy your needle free day tomorrow and best of luck for EC. Hope you get a few good eggs x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## susiesue

Nababel so sorry to read about your bfn. Praying that you have success with your frosties x :hugs:

MrsE good luck for ET, praying for some good eggs x 

AQ can't wait to meet you all, red hot Buffett menu looks fab! X 

Lindy when's your 20 week scan? Are you staying team yellow? 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello all....so had my day 5 scan today and have 8 follies is that good...what do u have mrse?? So got the go ahead to start cetrotide tonight then every morning til next scan on Monday...still continuing with fostimone in the eve. Does that all sound about right? Makes me very nervous all this!! EC will be mid to end next week. Hope theres some eggs in there....when I had Clomid had lots of follies but no eggs : ( x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo I was on a different protocol to you but sounds promising!

Mrse! That's fab news really pleased for you! Fingers crossed!

AQ: hope your not burning candle at both ends!

AFM hubby booked a train ticket for me so I could go down south and e with him since I've been signed off, so on way down. Doctors given me sleeping tablets as I've by slept since Sunday as I've been in so much pain with AF. Fingers crossed it'll settle down over the next day or so! 

Hey to everyone else! X x


----------



## Melbram

Great news MrsE :)

Gems: be nice to have some cuddles off your DH x 

Jo: I was on a different protocol so cant give you any guidance but yey for having 8 follies x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - have a lovely time with your DH get lots of hugs x

Jo - like everyone else I've been on different protocol but 8 follies sounds great. I've got 4 this cycle which is much less than my 9 last time. 

Afm - had my last fostimon at hosp this morning, last buserlin at 6pm and got my hcg shot at 8.30pm!!! Tomorrow is my none needle day - YAY!!!!!!!!! 

Hi to everyone else in the gang xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Thank u all : )
Have a lovely time away gemz...
Mrse enjoy no needles tomorrow! I see your amh is very low too, well 0! Do you know why they put u on LP , I was told if its low it's SP?


----------



## laura25

Likklegemz said:


> Morning all
> 
> Tested this morning, otd tomorrow but I wanted to do it as DH goes away of business tomorrow
> 
> Bfn - devestated

realy sorry hun sending big :hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## laura25

Nababel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just an update, I've done a test and as I thought its a bfn. I'm sad but not as bad as I thought as I think I realised earlier on that it never worked. Onwards and upwards. Looking forward to having a big drink on Saturday now for my friends birthday. I'm really baffled as to way I started to bleed 5 days before my test day when usually I go about 2 months or more between periods !! Doesn't make sense. I'm really lucky that I ave two frosties to use and I want to start again very soon. I'm not waiting for three bleeds as that will take me to next year and I don't want to wait that long. Thanks everyone for your support I'm soooooooooo grateful. I hope you all are good and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

aw so sorry hun sending big :hugs:, stay positive hun!!xx


----------



## laura25

hi girlies, 
just wanted to pop in and say how sorryi am to read the sad news from some girlies and sending huge hugs, stay positive girlies!!!!!!! +++++ it will happen, i know its realy realy hard when you want something so so bad but i think it helps if you stay positive and try and find something to take your mind off it all, thats what i did and found it helped me through my failed cycle and my 2nd cycle which my lil miracle Jessica came from. Miracles do happen and it will happen when you least expect !! :) hope ur all ok, sending tonnes of babydust to all u special girlies!!!!! xxxxxxx ++++++++++ xxxxxxx :)


----------



## MrsE75

Joanne - yes my AMH is zero so can't get any lower! I did ask the question LP vs SP and was told that SP statistically gives 1 less egg and with someone who produces 20 eggs one less is not a problem but that every egg for me is crucial so hence why they recommended LP. But think it depends on lots of factors like fsh, AMH, etc. everyone is different. Good luck x


----------



## Likklegemz

Laura

Was your second go from a frozen cycle? I've got 2 frozen but they needed another day to catch up do wondering if I'll have any luck with them

Thanks for the well wishes

X x x


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- good luck ! It's all going well. Fx you get your BFP. 

Jo- so close to EC now! Good luck :)

Likkle- glad you are getting to see dh

Susiesur& AQ- I'm doing really well. I'm so lucky , clothes are now getting tight and my boobs.... Well let's just say they are sore and huge!!! Got 20 week scan tomorrow at 1. I'm so nervous because I cannot believe this is real and I'm praying nothing goes wrong. Think it worries me that I have had no symptoms ( other than page 3 boobs!) Staying team yellow- I'm really not bothered and know I'm so blessed. I have two adorable nephews so a girl would be wonderful so I could go all girly but I adore the boys so would be thrilled with a boy. Like I said I know how lucky I am and I'm so grateful. I pray with all my heart all the lovely ladies AQ, likkle, mrse, Jo, naebel, melbram, del and all the gang get their happy results very soon. Xxxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww good luck tomorrow Lindy, I'm sure all will be fine. Have you started to feel movement yet?
x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Lisa. I'm not sure if I am feeling any movement. Feel something sometimes but cannot be sure. They said I have an anterior placenta so not to panic if I don't feel much. How are you feeling? Are you having the baby at the women's? X


----------



## Lisa40

I have an anterior placenta too and it was between week 20-21 that I was sure I felt something. Mainly because the scan confirmed where her feet were & confirmed what I thought were movements. By my 25 week appt though there was absolutely no mistaking it. Really is the best feeling ever & I know I am so so lucky. Hope all of you girls will get there soon :hugs:
Yep all going to plan I'll be having her at the womens, sometime within the next 4 weeks, really scary, but very exciting.
xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- That is weird you were told that as i have AMH of 2.5 and was told either protocol will give pretty similar results but that SP is preferred in women with low AMH... i got 2 eggs 1st cycle on LP and 6 eggs last cycle on SP so i am going to be doing SP again x

Lindy- Aww best of luck for your scan tomorrow! i can imagine how nervous you are as i would be a wreck! im sure all will be fine and you are sooo good not finding out the sex! i am too impatient! ha x


----------



## Lindylou

Lisa- I can imagine the nerves/ excitement. Just focus on your cuddle xx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - I know think it depends on the doctor you see. I also think that cos I got BFP 1st cycle they were reluctant to change anything but had I not had my positive then think I prob would of had SP this time. They change their minds all the time I asked about baby asprin if I should take it to help implantation. Dr K said no reason you should but no reason why you can't either - so really helpful so decided that as it won't do me or any potential baby any harm then I would take it for a couple of weeks. At least today is my last day on DHEA all being well! How are you getting on with it any side effects? I had spots - more hormonal under skin but red and sore spots and hair went extremely dry at ends and hair loss - not toon much of a prob cos I have a lot of hair and it recovers quickly. 

Lindy and Lisa - you are indeed lucky to be pregnant and hope and pray we all get there too. Good luck both of you for scan and for birth xxx

Hi to the rest of our group, you are all angels for helping me through for a 2nd time xxx


----------



## laura25

Likklegemz said:


> Laura
> 
> Was your second go from a frozen cycle? I've got 2 frozen but they needed another day to catch up do wondering if I'll have any luck with them
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes
> 
> X x x

Hi Hun, no we didn't manage to get any frosties hun in both cycles :(, they was just fresh ones! But I did take baby aspirin after transfer!! They wouldn't advise it if they knew, it was our last chance so I did it anyway as we couldnt afford to pay for it and heard it helps make the baba imbed, luckily it paid off and we got Jessica :) dunno if it was that, that helped but you never know :) the funny thing is once i was pregnant i was put on baby aspirin after all because of my blood pressure hehe!! xxxx I wish u the best of luck with ur nxt cycle Hun, stay positive!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Xxx


----------



## laura25

Lisa40 said:


> I have an anterior placenta too and it was between week 20-21 that I was sure I felt something. Mainly because the scan confirmed where her feet were & confirmed what I thought were movements. By my 25 week appt though there was absolutely no mistaking it. Really is the best feeling ever & I know I am so so lucky. Hope all of you girls will get there soon :hugs:
> Yep all going to plan I'll be having her at the womens, sometime within the next 4 weeks, really scary, but very exciting.
> xx

Aw congrats on ur pregnancy Hun so happy for u xxxx:hugs:


----------



## susiesue

Lindy good luck today with your scan. Everything will be fine, I was a complete nervous wreck but it's the best scan as you see baba for ages! It's also v normal to get few symptoms in 2nd tri and it's still v early for movement. I didn't feel any till 21 weeks and even then not regular. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Likklegemz

LIndy - good luck for today's scan - enjoy it! :)


----------



## Nababel

Hi everyone, 

Good luck with your scan today lindylou xxx

Gemz how you feeling today? Xxx

Joanne good luck with your EC which will hopefully be next week yipee xxx

Mrse good luck tomorrow so excited for you xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well xxx

Afm.. Thanks everyone for your well wishes and everything over the last few days. I'm feeling fine at the moment just looking forward to starting again with my frosties. I've got my FU on Wednesday so hopefully I will find out if anything can be changed as that was my second transfer and my embryos have been of a good quality. Is there anything you all think I should ask about?


----------



## Likklegemz

Nabable, how did you get a fu so soon? I was told I would get a letter in a few weeks about an appointment! Really upset now - always feels like I'm being fobbed off

Mrse good luck for transfer tomorrow!


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> Nabable, how did you get a fu so soon? I was told I would get a letter in a few weeks about an appointment! Really upset now - always feels like I'm being fobbed off
> 
> Mrse good luck for transfer tomorrow!

Hi gemz, I'm not sure but it's with mr g ( can't spell his name). Are you private or NHs and did you ask for a specific person? I've seen mr g in the past so maybe it's just that he had free appointment. What did they say when you called?


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm under dr kingsland all to said to me was that I'd hear from his PA in a couple of weeks that was it!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps I'm nhs


----------



## Nababel

Likklegemz said:


> I'm under dr kingsland all to said to me was that I'd hear from his PA in a couple of weeks that was it!

I spoke to a lady called lyn and she gave me the appointment over the phone. Who did you speak to to arrange your appointment?


----------



## Likklegemz

I didn't speak to anyone. When I phoned on Monday to say it was a no, they phoned me back took my details, said the counsellor team was available if I needed it. When I asked how long the appointment would be, I was told that it wasn't them who dealt with it and that his PA would be in touch within a few weeks


----------



## Joanne C

Lots of luck mrse tomorrow will be thinking of u. 
Hi to everyone.....on phone so not v easy! X


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - if you want an appt with dr Kingsland it generally is at least 6 wks but if you are happy to see another consultant then you can usually get in sooner. Cos Dr Kingsland is the head of the clinic plus he does a gyny out patients clinics hence why his time is more rare.

I'm knackered cos not slept properly for two nights and doubt I will tonight! There very early tomorrow so fx we get some eggies xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Mrse! We've said we'd give them a call next week and if its ages away we'd consider going private as its only £180 and we can stretch to that at the moment seeing as we're both working. Not ideal and I'd rather not have to do that but if it means were seen quicker and get some answers it'll be money well spent! :)

You excited for tomorrow? What time are you scheduled in for?


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone, how are you all? 
MrsE - good luck for tomorrow - hope you get lots of eggs! x
Nababel -Glad you are so positive.... keeping everything crossed for you. x
Gemz - How are you feeling? Are still with your husband? Hope your feeling a bit brighter xx
Lindy - how was your scan??! x

Sorry to anyone ive missed but we've had quite a 24 hours..... I started bleeding last night completely out of the blue. I was devastated. We rang the emergency room in the womens as the bleeding was quite heavy. They told us to come down and after waiting for a few hours finally got called in and the so called doctor said, yea it may be a miscarriage it might not be'... we were like EXCUSE ME?? There was no empathy about the fact we were IVF patients and to be told that that we MIGHT be losing our precious baby. They wouldnt even do a scan. We were both absolutely livid about how we were treated but we went home and the bleeding seemed to calm down. However rang the Hewitt first thing and luckily they asked us to come down for a scan. I was so relived. My scan was on tuesday anyway but there was no way I could have waited not knowing. 
So we have our talk with the lady and she tries to prepare us that we might no tsee anything, im in floods wondering how we got to this point blah blah. 
So I get on the bed and she has a look and the next thing she says, Congrats! There is your baby and there is the heartbeat - queue lots of tears!!! Then, she says, sorry im not seeing things am i? I laugh and say ' oh its not 2 is it haha!' she says...erm YES!!! Well i nearly fell off the bed ladies! There on the screen was 2 heartbeats, and they both measured the same size - 6 weeks 3 days. All this from one little frozen embryo!!! And even know we are still completely in shock. We've gone from thinking it was allover to finding out there are 2! So we have another scan next thursday because i bled. Good news was that she couldn't find anything that was causing the bleed and it seems to have stopped. 
So thats my news... what a day! xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules that's brilliant!!! 2 little babies!! Over the moon!!!!


----------



## Nababel

Jules78 said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all?
> MrsE - good luck for tomorrow - hope you get lots of eggs! x
> Nababel -Glad you are so positive.... keeping everything crossed for you. x
> Gemz - How are you feeling? Are still with your husband? Hope your feeling a bit brighter xx
> Lindy - how was your scan??! x
> 
> Sorry to anyone ive missed but we've had quite a 24 hours..... I started bleeding last night completely out of the blue. I was devastated. We rang the emergency room in the womens as the bleeding was quite heavy. They told us to come down and after waiting for a few hours finally got called in and the so called doctor said, yea it may be a miscarriage it might not be'... we were like EXCUSE ME?? There was no empathy about the fact we were IVF patients and to be told that that we MIGHT be losing our precious baby. They wouldnt even do a scan. We were both absolutely livid about how we were treated but we went home and the bleeding seemed to calm down. However rang the Hewitt first thing and luckily they asked us to come down for a scan. I was so relived. My scan was on tuesday anyway but there was no way I could have waited not knowing.
> So we have our talk with the lady and she tries to prepare us that we might no tsee anything, im in floods wondering how we got to this point blah blah.
> So I get on the bed and she has a look and the next thing she says, Congrats! There is your baby and there is the heartbeat - queue lots of tears!!! Then, she says, sorry im not seeing things am i? I laugh and say ' oh its not 2 is it haha!' she says...erm YES!!! Well i nearly fell off the bed ladies! There on the screen was 2 heartbeats, and they both measured the same size - 6 weeks 3 days. All this from one little frozen embryo!!! And even know we are still completely in shock. We've gone from thinking it was allover to finding out there are 2! So we have another scan next thursday because i bled. Good news was that she couldn't find anything that was causing the bleed and it seems to have stopped.
> So thats my news... what a day! xxxx

Oh wow!!! How amazing is that!!! Sooooooooo made up for you, that's the best news I've heard for ages. :happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules78

Thats girls! I can honestly say I think this might be one of the most interesting day of my life!! x


----------



## MrsE75

Julie - congratulations. Don't even start me on the women's when I was told after 3 weeks of you could be MC without any bleeding at all I was finally told our babies were breaking down but told I needed to wait for a doctor. Waited 1.5hrs moved from place to place to be out in a room next to a lady listening to the heartbeat of her baby. You can imagine how that felt - I went mad with them told them I was leaving unless someone came to tell me what the hell was going on. Eventually told I would bleed soon and off they sent me told me it would be like a period but heavy - total BS. Needless to say after my cycles are over I will be complaining about that and a few other things like the nasty nurse I've seen twice whose got it wrong both times!

Anyway huge congrats jus hope we're lucky this time round x


----------



## Likklegemz

MrsE
can totally relate to the women's emergency room - i had a horrible experience and ended up making an official complaint. It was upheld in the end but I rememer how annoyed and upset i was

Jules - i cant remember - did you have two put back?


----------



## Jules78

mrse E thats awful, they are so insensitive sometimes I cant believe you had to through that. As if wasnt horrendous enough for you. I am going to write a complaint soon too, its not fair to be treated that way after everything you already go thru with IVF. 

Gemz - No it was just the one embie - its split!! xx


----------



## Lindylou

Jules- fabulous news!!! So identical twins- you only had 1 transferred?

Mrse- good luck for tomorrow. 

AFM- scan went fine. She kept saying everything was textbook.... Except for when she wanted to get a pic for us. The bump went very camera shy!!

Hope everybody is doing well. Xx


----------



## Jules78

Thanks Lindy! Yes identical - just the one - that was one mighty frostie!!! x


----------



## Lindylou

You take it easy and let those little ones snuggle in xxxx
Thrilled for you xx


----------



## laura25

Jules78 said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all?
> MrsE - good luck for tomorrow - hope you get lots of eggs! x
> Nababel -Glad you are so positive.... keeping everything crossed for you. x
> Gemz - How are you feeling? Are still with your husband? Hope your feeling a bit brighter xx
> Lindy - how was your scan??! x
> 
> Sorry to anyone ive missed but we've had quite a 24 hours..... I started bleeding last night completely out of the blue. I was devastated. We rang the emergency room in the womens as the bleeding was quite heavy. They told us to come down and after waiting for a few hours finally got called in and the so called doctor said, yea it may be a miscarriage it might not be'... we were like EXCUSE ME?? There was no empathy about the fact we were IVF patients and to be told that that we MIGHT be losing our precious baby. They wouldnt even do a scan. We were both absolutely livid about how we were treated but we went home and the bleeding seemed to calm down. However rang the Hewitt first thing and luckily they asked us to come down for a scan. I was so relived. My scan was on tuesday anyway but there was no way I could have waited not knowing.
> So we have our talk with the lady and she tries to prepare us that we might no tsee anything, im in floods wondering how we got to this point blah blah.
> So I get on the bed and she has a look and the next thing she says, Congrats! There is your baby and there is the heartbeat - queue lots of tears!!! Then, she says, sorry im not seeing things am i? I laugh and say ' oh its not 2 is it haha!' she says...erm YES!!! Well i nearly fell off the bed ladies! There on the screen was 2 heartbeats, and they both measured the same size - 6 weeks 3 days. All this from one little frozen embryo!!! And even know we are still completely in shock. We've gone from thinking it was allover to finding out there are 2! So we have another scan next thursday because i bled. Good news was that she couldn't find anything that was causing the bleed and it seems to have stopped.
> So thats my news... what a day! xxxx

Awww wow that's amazing Hun two ill miracles! Big congrats xxx


----------



## susiesue

Wow Jules what amazing news :cloud9: :happydance: soooooo made up for you!!! Bet you can't believe it! Gives hope to the ladies on here with frozen embryos as well. I had bleeding at a similar point, it's v scary isn't it! I hear it's common but it's not nice. If you have been scanned and they can't see a bleed then all will be ok. They told me it was prob from implantation. Make sure you take it easy now xx 

MrsE good luck for tomorrow x 

Hi to everyone else :flower: x


----------



## laura25

MrsE75 said:


> Gemz - if you want an appt with dr Kingsland it generally is at least 6 wks but if you are happy to see another consultant then you can usually get in sooner. Cos Dr Kingsland is the head of the clinic plus he does a gyny out patients clinics hence why his time is more rare.
> 
> I'm knackered cos not slept properly for two nights and doubt I will tonight! There very early tomorrow so fx we get some eggies xx

Good luck for EC hunny, hope u get lots of lovely eggies! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Melbram

Wowo Jules that is fab news so happy for you! 

Glad your scan went well Lindy x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules78 said:


> mrse E thats awful, they are so insensitive sometimes I cant believe you had to through that. As if wasnt horrendous enough for you. I am going to write a complaint soon too, its not fair to be treated that way after everything you already go thru with IVF.
> 
> Gemz - No it was just the one embie - its split!! xx

Thats super fab!!! :) will they be identical then? Did twins run in your family?


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Jules. That's brilliant news, what a day you've had! Big hugs :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck for EC mrs.e :thumbup:
& glad the scan went well Lindy :yipee:
hope everyone else is doing well, sorry for the lack if personals I'm on my phone tonight :flower:
xx


----------



## Nababel

Mrse. How did you get on today?

Hope everyone else is good xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies looks like my earlier post didn't post! How annoying. Anyway we got 2 eggs OH is over the moon, he was praying for 1 given I only had 4 follies so better than expected but I was bein greedy probably hoping to have 4! Await the dreaded call tomorrow now xx


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: MrsE :yipee:
fingers crossed for tomorrow for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

I've just heard from OH's friend at work who were going through IVF at the HC, they got 2 eggs, 1 fertilised which they put back in at day 3, tested today &.... :bfp:
so so pleased for them, they've only told my OH at work that they were having treatment as they knew we had trouble.
A nice positive story for a Friday :yipee: 
Really hope we get some more :bfp:'s on this thread very soon :hugs:
:flower:
xx


----------



## cvaeh

Jules- amazing news. you must be over the moon.

Mrse- good luck for your call tomorrow. i have my fingers crossed for you.
Gemz and Nabebel- sorry to hear about your news. when will you be having your frozen cycles?

hi to everyone else. sorry i haven't posted for a while i have been so busy with work. i have my follow up next week at care but doubt they will be able to shed any light.

have a good weekend everyone x x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news mrse. Good luck for tomorrow!! Fx xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Not foot news only 1 egg was mature when I got all 4 last time and the 1 good one was injected with grade a sperm but not doing what it should be by now. Said they would look again but if I don't hear from them by 3pm then they will request a fu appt. 

We're decs stead cos last cycle went so well. Not sure where we go from here but think we need to have some more tests now - any suggestions?

Can't believe I've missed my brothers blessing and its my birthday tomorrow what a truly crap weekend &#128549;


----------



## MrsE75

Does anyone know if you qualify for nhs funding if you move into another pct. We're possibly moving so just wondering if that's an option cos where we may move has funding for 1 cycle of IVF in that pct? I know someone in London who did that and got about 3-4 cycles cos she moved into different boroughs, different docs but not sure if this is possible?


----------



## Nababel

Hi mrse,

Sorry it's not good news. Will your embryo still be transferred? :hugs::hugs:

I'm unsure about other Areas sorry. 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Afternoon everyone...
Keeping everything crossed for you mrse and thinking of u x 
Gemz and Nababel how you both doing? This lovely sunshine today has made a nice plesant change : ) 
X


----------



## MrsE75

No call so that's us all over with. Going to step back and reevaluate things and work out where we can get the money from for a private cycle but it won't be at HC! Have asked for fu appt but don't expect they will tell me anything other than egg quality and do donation - not giving up whilst I still have eggs I just can't. 

X


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so sorry mrse. Gutted for you. Sending love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- OMG! Huge congrats to you on twins! how amazing from one frostie! you have 2 strong lil ones there x

Lindy- How are you? x

Susie- Hope all well with u? x

MrsE- I am so sorry. It is devastating to go through a cycle and get no embies im sure. So sorry. We only got 2 eggs 1st cycle but managed one grade a embie from them which didnt implant an then cycle 2 we got 6 mature eggs and only 1 embie which fertilised late so didnt have much of a chance anyway :( life is so unfair. Thinking of u x

Hi to Laura, Melbram, Nababel, Gemz and all the gang. Sorry for lack of personals. I am doing a lot of OT in work and im exhausted tbh but we need the money for next cycle and also hoping to fit in a little holiday for our anniversary in Dec if we can stretch to it xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry for late post been at the wedding so signal has been awful! 

Mrse I devestated for you. Can't imagin what your feeling right now so sending lots of hugs. I'm sorry your birthday is not turning out how you wanted it, but still happy birthday!

In terms of funding within different PCTs how it works is like this. I'f that PCT offers one cycle, and you have already had two cycles on the nhs you won't get any more. However if that PCT offers 3 and you've had 2 already then you'll get an extra one. Of the top of my head I can only think of Oldham in north west who offer 3. Have you thought of appealing some PCTs are ok whereas others are terrible

Hey to everyone! Sending hugs and kisses x x

Afm enjoyed my best friends wedding yesterday and now celebrating the big 30!


----------



## Joanne C

Happy Birthday Gemz and Mrse...hope you both have a lovely day lots of love JX


----------



## cvaeh

happy birthday Mrse and gemz x x x


----------



## Melbram

MrsE so sorry to hear your news :( big hugs! 

hi to the rest of the gang hope you are all well x


----------



## Joanne C

Hi Jules....just realised I don't think I've said congrats on my past posts......congratulations what lovely news...my mum is an identical twin, such a special bond. They are so identical, and have always both lived in the town we all live in an its like they are famous as everyone knows them!!
X


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone....just a question if that's ok...so tomorrow is day9 scan been on fostimone for 9 days and cetrotide for 5 now. So I'm guessing EC will be early this week. However I've still got my period, and feel like I'm on my period. How on earth can it be nearly ovulation time!!?? No ovulation symptoms at all, which I normally would without all this. I guess I'm struggling to understand how can you be ready for ovulation, when still on your period. Ovulation normally comes at least 7 days after period finishes!! I'm trying to critique this too much? Help!


----------



## Lindylou

africaqueen said:


> Jules- OMG! Huge congrats to you on twins! how amazing from one frostie! you have 2 strong lil ones there x
> 
> Lindy- How are you? x
> 
> Susie- Hope all well with u? x
> 
> MrsE- I am so sorry. It is devastating to go through a cycle and get no embies im sure. So sorry. We only got 2 eggs 1st cycle but managed one grade a embie from them which didnt implant an then cycle 2 we got 6 mature eggs and only 1 embie which fertilised late so didnt have much of a chance anyway :( life is so unfair. Thinking of u x
> 
> Hi to Laura, Melbram, Nababel, Gemz and all the gang. Sorry for lack of personals. I am doing a lot of OT in work and im exhausted tbh but we need the money for next cycle and also hoping to fit in a little holiday for our anniversary in Dec if we can stretch to it xxx

I'm feeling fine AQ. Starting to get a bump now which is a strange feeling. I honestly feel no different so forget what is going on inside. Sometimes that worries me because I think symptoms=things happening but you think I would've learned through ivf that isn't always the case. Anyway, everybody seems to be guessing boy. I have no bloody idea!! Try and not burn yourself out
With all this overtime! Hugs and love. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Jo! I had something similar - ended up stimming for longer as a result. Don't worry, they'll assess you when you go in for your next scan, might even do a blood test.

Try not to worry

Gem x


----------



## Jules78

MrsE I'm so so sorry about your news, hope your ok, sending you big hugs. 

Hi to everyone else, thanks for all your messages xx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello everyone.....x x

Just thought I would quickly post while I'm awake... Can't believe that there's so much going on this thread at the moment!! So hard to keep track of everything & everyone x

Jules; I would like to congratulate you on the twinies, WOW from one embie that's brilliant news to read on here x x 

MrsE; really don't know where to start or what to say other than I know not much will ease the pain, anger & frustration that your feeling right now.... Sending you loads of hugs & kisses your way & hope you get the answers that your looking for x x x x

Melbram; what's appending with you now? When will you be doing your next cycle? x x 

Lindy; how are you & the bump? Well I hope x

Aq, by the looks of things It's work, work, work for you..... Not long to go until your next cycle.... Time will fly by for you x x

Jo; I hope this cycle Is the one for you x

Nababel & Likklegemz; hoping that the next cycle that you embark on Is successful... x x

Susie; how's motherhood treating you? x x

Lisa; not long to go for you know  I won't be to far behind, can't believe I'm at 25wks already, I honestly don't know where the time has gone x x

Hello to everyone that I have missed x x

AFM; apologies for not posting as much but things haven't been going to plan as I had hoped.... Have been bed bound off n on for the best part of 2nd trimester..... Have finally been diagnosed with Sacroiliac Joint Dysfunction (comes under PGP) currently having physiotherapy & acupuncture to manage the pain but currently not doing as It's supposed to. The pain Is getting worse as I progress through the pregnancy & there's not much that the proffesionals can do about It either...... Had planned to work up until 37wks or so but hey doesn't look like It's going to happen.... One thing Is for sure I would go through this 52wks of the year to get where I will be In 15wks time, all this pain will be worth a lifetime of joy x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Happy Birthday MrsE and Gemz and i pray your next birthdays are much happier and sober ;-) xxx

Sharkey- Hope you feel better soon and yes your right, all worth it for your lifetime of joy and love that is awaiting you  x

Lindy- Glad your ok, i cant imagine what it feel like to be 'properly' pregnant and pray i get to know next year. feeling very optimistic  x

Hi Joanne, Melbram, Jules, Laura and all the gang x

AFM- I am shattered so not much of a post from me sorry. Im in work tomorrow and then tuesday off thank god! planning a lie in and a walk round liverpool and a coffee xxx


----------



## Lindylou

africaqueen said:


> Happy Birthday MrsE and Gemz and i pray your next birthdays are much happier and sober ;-) xxx
> 
> Sharkey- Hope you feel better soon and yes your right, all worth it for your lifetime of joy and love that is awaiting you  x
> 
> Lindy- Glad your ok, i cant imagine what it feel like to be 'properly' pregnant and pray i get to know next year. feeling very optimistic  x
> 
> Hi Joanne, Melbram, Jules, Laura and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I am shattered so not much of a post from me sorry. Im in work tomorrow and then tuesday off thank god! planning a lie in and a walk round liverpool and a coffee xxx

Pray you get your joy soon xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- great to hear from you! Sorry you have had a rough time. Got to keep thinking of the end result. Have you found out if you are having a boy or girl?

Love to all the lovely ladies on here. Xx


----------



## susiesue

Hello everyone 

MrsE so sorry to hear your news, I know there is nothing I can say to make things better now but am thinking of you and praying you do get your dream one day :hugs: x 

AQ am good thanks, baby was 5 months old yesterday, can't believe how fast it's gone!! Trying not to think about having to go back to work :( Hope you are ok and not working too hard! The new year will be here before you know it and your next cycle, third time lucky!!! Can't wait for red hot buffet x 

Sharkey can't believe you are 25 weeks, it flies by now. Make sure you are all prepared, I left everything to the v last minute as I was sooo superstitious and scared of things going wrong, and I ended up packing hospital bag whilst in labour, not recommended!!! I found a read a lot about pregnancy but not much about newborns so felt unprepared, but you do learn quick!! Hope you are not in too much pain, like you said its all worth it in the end. 

Joanne sorry I can't give any advice, I was on different drugs and haven't had that experience. Hope the hc can help x 

Hi to everyone else x.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls hope everyone is ok this morning. Some advice would be great. Just got home to an appointment letter but its not til 18th December!!! Not very impressed. They've said to contact his PA tomorrow to see if it can be brought forward or look at privately. They've said there's others I can see but wouldn't know who. I've seen the matron once who was awful and I ended up complaining about her as she told me to go back to the Gp and get another referral to see a different gynaecologist for investigation following the trouble I had with my HSG and I've only see dr kingsland since! :( how long a wait did you encounter - did anyone go privately to speed it up? 3 monta between a failed cycle and a foll


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls hope everyone is ok this morning. Some advice would be great. Just got home to an appointment letter but its not til 18th December!!! Not very impressed. They've said to contact his PA tomorrow to see if it can be brought forward or look at privately. They've said there's others I can see but wouldn't know who. I've seen the matron once who was awful and I ended up complaining about her as she told me to go back to the Gp and get another referral to see a different gynaecologist for investigation following the trouble I had with my HSG and I've only see dr kingsland since! :( how long a wait did you encounter - did anyone go privately to speed it up? 3 monta between a failed cycle and a follow up just seems extream

X x x


----------



## susiesue

Gemz I would ring and see who else you could see and what the timescales are. It's ridiculous to make you wait that long and you shouldn't have to


----------



## susiesue

Gemz I would ring and say you are unhappy with the timescales and ask who else is available and when they could see you. Then you can decide if you should wait, but I think it's awful that they give you an appointment so far in advance. I would see if you can see dr Russell, he's not a consultant but he's fab and really cares about your cycle being a success . A few of the other ladies on here have had good experiences with him xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun! I'll see what his PA says tomorrow and then take it from there. Didn't think it would be that long, was hoping to do our second cycle with our frozen embryo by then


----------



## Melbram

Hi Sharkey sorry to hear your not having a great time of it right now - hoping the next 15 weeks go by quickly for you x Im planning on starting second cycle in Jan/Feb next year - want to give my body a few months to recover and thinking new year new start etc + it will be 2013 and 13 is my lucky number :wacko:

Gems: My FU was just with a nurse like all my appointments have been except for 1 x didnt get a lot of info from it - she couldnt answer half the questions I asked - I wanted to know about egg quality etc but she just kept saying I had a really good cycle and there was nothing of concern to tell me - I waited a month and a half for that appointment. You are in a different position because you have your little frosties so im sure you want your FU pretty sharpish to go through when you can start again and start preparing x like the other girlies have said give them a ring - Iv never had private appointments so not sure what the procedure is there 

Has anyone used the IMSI machine thing yet? any feedback? when I went to my FU I expected to be told about this seen as we have a male factor problem but no nothing and she looking a bit suprised when I mentioned it x I want to use it next time


----------



## Lindylou

Likklegemz said:


> Hi girls hope everyone is ok this morning. Some advice would be great. Just got home to an appointment letter but its not til 18th December!!! Not very impressed. They've said to contact his PA tomorrow to see if it can be brought forward or look at privately. They've said there's others I can see but wouldn't know who. I've seen the matron once who was awful and I ended up complaining about her as she told me to go back to the Gp and get another referral to see a different gynaecologist for investigation following the trouble I had with my HSG and I've only see dr kingsland since! :( how long a wait did you encounter - did anyone go privately to speed it up? 3 monta between a failed cycle and a foll

My FU was ages after my cycle. I kept phoning and did get a sooner appointment. X


----------



## Lindylou

Ps my fu was with dr Russell. He was fabulous. Chose him over a consultant because he really does care. X


----------



## Joanne C

Hi all....
Gemz I saw dr Kingsland privately for our consultation, as we were just about to start but the nurse decided I needed to see him first....got the appointment through for 3 months later! It was 200 pounds, but we went in within the week, evening appointment too so handy.
Had my day 9 scan today and I've gone from 8 follies to about over 20 I think, is that normal to gain so many in 5 days? Need to grow a bit longer though so got more drugs and next scan wed and looking at Friday for EC. Is Friday a good day for EC? Lots of questions sorry!!
Love j x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Jo

thanks for that - we may go private too. I had egg collection on a friday too, so you'll be in for either a 3 or 5 day transfer (so in other words they believe you'll get a good egg count) that's what i was told anyway. You'll definately not have a 2 day transfer as they're closed on sunday!


----------



## bugs

Gemz you need to have 3 bleeds before they let you go again anyway so bear that in mind before you shell out for a private consultation. Get what you can out of the NHS while you can. Sorry your cycle wasn't successful xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Bugs - yeah i knew that too but by that point i'd have had nearly 5 as my cycle is only 24 days and we were hoping to try again around xmas as we can both have time off.


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Good luck with whatever u decide re your fu x

Bugs- How are u doing? nice to see u x

Hi to all the gang. I am officially wiped out! lol. Gonna go to bed and watch a film. Will post prop tomorrow xxx


----------



## bugs

Gemz maybe do as the others have said and try and see someone else instead at least it gets the ball rolling xxx 

I'm good thanks AQ we get are immune results back from the states next week so hopefully that might shed some light on things. On a brighter note I went to see a spiritulist and I didn't tell him any of my issues and he kept telling me I'm gonna have twins and he named my grandparents and said there was 2 angel babies so I'll take any bit of hope and go with it. It's safe to say my wedding fund is gone but what's 1 day to a baby eh xxxx

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Bugs i pray u get your miracle and the test results shed some light on things. You are right. A wedding is one day. Its the marriage that matters and a lifetime of joy with your child ;-) i just hope with all my heart that 2013 brings us much joy xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Phoned the HC and no joy what so ever. His PA can't fit us in, if we see him privately we've been told that we'd lose our NHS treatment and there's no one else available until January. With this in mind were pretty devestated to be honest! 

Updated: I've had a letter from the women's with regards to the complaint we made against the HCA following the HSG. They've asked us to come in to see director of nursing - how strange! Must have taken our complaint pretty serious even thou it was upheld! Bit strange I thought


----------



## Lindylou

Jo- good luck with the growing follies!

Bugs- great to see you on here! Wedding is a lovey day but I would use my last pennies to try and realise my dream of being a mum. Fx you get 1 or twins soon!

Likkle- did you ask about seeing one of the others? Keep calling asking for a cancellation.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Lindy, yes I asked if we could be seen by anyone else and that's when they said everyone was booked up an appointments were now being made for january.


----------



## Lindylou

I would keep calling for cancellation. I did have to keep trying to get mine sooner. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun, they've said they'll phone me back tomorrow so will take it from there


----------



## Lindylou

I did not always hear back when they said so left it and extra day or two then chased them up. Good luck. X


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone....hope u r all well and enjoying this lovely rain!!
Had last scan today and booked in8am fri for EC : 0 ! Bit scared now, is the going to sleep bit and waking up ok? Also worried in case there's no eggs in there.
Got the hsg injection tonight, then no more tomorrow hurrah.
When do they tell you how many eggs you have?
Nite nite all x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Jo

Good luck! They'll tell you after egg collection then you'll have a wait till the next day when they'll tell you how many fertilised


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Jo

Good luck! They'll tell you after egg collection then you'll have a wait till the next day when they'll tell you how many fertilised!


----------



## Lindylou

Jo- I was so scared about the going to sleep bit but it really was fine. The lovely gas man puts the canula in your hand and you go so quickly. Your face tingles as you go asleep. They put a little mask on you as well for extra oxygen. I woke up fine. A little bit wobbly but when they said I had to wee before I went home I sat bolt upright, drank and drank to get home! It seriously was fine. Good luck. Xxxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Thank you ladies, that's good to know.
Just done the last Gonsai shot...so no more needles whoop whoop!!


----------



## susiesue

Good luck Jo xx


----------



## Jules78

Good luck Jo xx


----------



## Jules78

Hey ladies, 

Had another scan today... All good! Still 2 of them growing away! The lady said this was quite rare! Anyhow, we are now officially discharged from hc ! Feels odd but very excited for the journey ahead x
Love to all xx


----------



## Melbram

Great News Jules x 

good luck tomorrow Jo x


----------



## Joanne C

Lovely news jules...x
Thank u everyone...just getting my dressing gown and slippers ready!! Xx


----------



## Nababel

That's great news jules so made up for you xxxx

Good luck tomorrow jo xxxx

Hi to everyone else hope you're all good :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules

Brilliant news though! Hope everything goes well from here on!!! Will have to stay in touch and let us know how things go! :)

AFM, heard back from the HC no joy! :( earliest appointment is still in December, so we'll just have to wait. Don't keep a cancellation list neither, and we need notice of an appointment due to hubby's job


----------



## africaqueen

Jo- Best of luck for EC. Hope you got lots of healthy eggs. You will be fine and Dr Ryan the 'sleepy juice' man is so lovely its a very calm experience just nerve wrecking whilst waiting for them to tell you how many eggs they got and waiting for fert report call next day. Lots of luck x

Jules- Aww glad all went well at the scan and buba's are growing well x

Gemz- Its crap having to wait until Dec but follow up appts are such a anti climax so don't worry too much. They give you about 5 mins and just tell you next plan of action. You will be starting again in the new year with me all being well x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Got a email from Mr K's PA and she has forwarded my notes to the funding co-coordinator and she will decide the best way forward with the re-appeal so praying we get some help from them xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks AQ! Nice to know I won't be alone next cycle, didn't twig we'd be going thru this at the same time! :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps hope the appeal goes ahead ok!


----------



## Lindylou

Jules78 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Had another scan today... All good! Still 2 of them growing away! The lady said this was quite rare! Anyhow, we are now officially discharged from hc ! Feels odd but very excited for the journey ahead x
> Love to all xx

Congratulations jules!!! Great news

Good luck Jo xx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- it does seem you have the full support of the HC for this appeal. Fx those managerial arse holes listen to the medics and hear that you are a special case who justifies a 3rd go! We should send a petition to support you!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey jo

Hope everything went well this morning! How did you get on?


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone..... We got 8 eggs!!! Think that's quite good is it??
Was back home by 12, was ok bit painfull and sickly but a lot better now.
There was a lot of blood on the bed when I came round, so had to check it had stopped.
On sofa chilling now... May have a little snooze.
Then await the call tomorrow!
Hope everyone is ok love J x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey jo, that's te same as me! I got 9 but one wa immature! Hopefully you'll have a good fertilisation report tomorrow! It takes a little bit longer for them to call on a Saturday so don't worry if you haven't heard by 11! 

Fingers crossed sweetie, get some rest an take it easy

Gem x xx


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Jo. Hope you get a good report tomorrow x


----------



## Melbram

Great news Jo - looking forward to your update tomorrow :)


----------



## Nababel

Well done jo that's great xxx

Hi o everyone else hope your all well xxxx it's friday yipeeeeeeee


----------



## Joanne C

Still not heard anything I'm sure they said they wud call before 11am : 0


----------



## Likklegemz

Don't worry jo! I was like that too!! They called me at 12:30 on Saturday as they've not got that many staff in


----------



## Joanne C

So just had the call....all 8 survived the night....6 normal embryos, 1 slow starter and one over fertilised!!! Meaning 2 sperms got in the egg! Very uncommon just had a Google. Booked in for wed, but could be Mon. Sounds good x


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey!! Jo that's brilliant news! It's not that uncommon for more than 1 sperm to go in, I had that with half of mine (4)!! I'm sure you'll get to Wednesday transfer sounds very promising!!! X x x


----------



## Lisa40

Congrats Jo :happydance: very very pleased for you, good luck for Mon/wed :yipee:
xx


----------



## Melbram

Congrats Jo - fab news x


----------



## Joanne C

Thank you everyone :) 
Bit gross but any tips for the bottom pessaries, just done first one but kept coming out!! Sorry for the info!
Still very sore from EC so taking it easy still.
Hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend x


----------



## Jules78

Hi Jo..... Congrats! That's a great number! Fx for wed! Yes, pessaries are gross! I'm still taking them now as I had a stimulated transfer so got to take them til I'm 12 weeks! I cannot wait for that day lol xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

grin and bear it! I found I got really bloated and constipated on them, best to clench when you've popped it in. After transfer I did it vaginally so it was easy on my stomach.

Hope your resting and taking it easy! :)


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Jo! Grow embbies grow!


----------



## africaqueen

Jo- FAB news!! what a great fertilization report! grow lil embies! 
As regards the pessaries, if they are coming out, you need to be pushing them erm...further up. Lol. Not nice but you will soon get used of it and its all to help support that precious embie x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls with this appeal lark. Its draining me!
Kingslands pa is going to email me as soon as the letter is done and said she will fax it over to the PCT to prevent any more delay. Really hope it gets done xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh I really hope so AQ, you & your OH really deserve a break :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Melbram

FX for a successful appeal AQ - is there a time limit they have to respond?


----------



## Joanne C

Thanks for the tips...pushing in further and clenching definitely helps...ooh the things we talk about!!!
Lots of luck AQ, I only spoke to mr k PA briefly but she seemed very helpful and understanding, so I'm sure she will do all she can..fingers crossed.
Hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend.
Still in pain, but hoping to go into work tomorrow and tues...ready for wed!!
J x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo

Did you get called in today? Or are you planned for Wednesday still? If so congrats to making it to blast x x x


----------



## Joanne C

Hello, going to be Wed...woo hoo! X


----------



## Likklegemz

Joanne C said:


> Hello, going to be Wed...woo hoo! X

woop!!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Brilliant Jo, will be keeping everything crossed for you on Wednesday :thumbup:
best of luck :hugs:
xx


----------



## susiesue

Great news Jo, good luck for Wednesday x 

How you feeling Lisa? Any day now!! Any signs? Are you booked at the women's? 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Jo. Are you taking time off afterwards?


----------



## Lisa40

I'm ok thanks Susie, first day of maternity leave today so I've just been chilling on the couch.
I'm presuming I'm booked in at the womens, that's where I'm planning on going anyway lol, went there for my scans.
I had a few pains on Friday, quite severe constant back ache but I think maybe it was her just dropping down a bit as I've been feeling things a lot lower down the past few days.
I do think I'll go over though as I calculated my due date as the 9th oct, I know when it was as we only :sex: once as it was straight after my operation to remove my cyst and endo & it was too painful.
I'm ok with that though, I'm just grateful to be in this position & so am happily taking the backache, cramps, & lack of sleep & just enjoying still feeling her in there.
I'll certainly let you guys know as soon as I can if something starts to happen.
I am a bit scared about the birth but it can't go on forever & I'll get the best ever gift at the end so I just keep concentrating on that.
Sending lots & lots of :dust: to all of the ladies on this thread, wish you all the luck in the world :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## susiesue

Lisa I worried about the labour but once you get going with some pain relief you just get excited about the baby. I liked the women's but there are no tv's in the rooms so make sure your oh packs some stuff to do, iPod/book etc. they kept checking me and saying 'we'll come back in 4 hours.' I was fine all spaced out on gas and air but my oh was sooo bored bless him. I thought I would go over as well but I had a middle of the night shock at 37+4 so you never know. Put your feet up while you can. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Joanne- Great news getting to blast! good luck for wed x

Lisa- Ooh not long now! excitement and nerves are completely normal x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Mr K has finally done the appeal letter and faxed it over to PCT today! yaaay!! we have a little chance now xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ that's awesome!!!! Woop a step closer every day! :) fx the pct will back down and find you x x x


----------



## Joanne C

Evening all....hope everyone is well.
Great news AQ well on your way now.
I'm taking the rest of this week off sick, which my boss was fine with and then taken Monday as a days holiday so we can go out and do something nice.
I read online it can take 5 days to implant, so this way by taking the time at least I will feel I gave it every chance. Have quite a stressful job, so would be very hard to stay relaxed in work!!
Bit nervous about tomorrow.. :(
Nite nite all x


----------



## Melbram

Good Luck Jo - sending lots of baby dust your way x


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck jo! Will be thinking about you tomorrow x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Lots of luck Jo! xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello all,
Back home now all went ok...bit uncomfortable but ok....we had one strong blasto so that went in.
Will send us a letter if any more survive.
Going to take it easy for a few days now.
Love j x


----------



## africaqueen

Great news Jo! Congrats on being PUPO! Take it easy and i hope the wait goes quick an results in a BFP. When is OTD? xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Jo, thinking of you :hugs:

Hey girls,

well I'm in hospital. Came in about 4pm with a headache & reduced movements. My BP was 160/100 & I had protein in my urine so I have the dreaded pre-eclampsia!!

As I was due they decided to induce me, I was 2cm anyway & she said she could break my waters so they reckon I would have gone naturally in the next day or so anyway. So contractions started about 1/2 an hour after my sweep at 7pm & then they broke my waters at 8.30pm. Contractions getting stronger and they also put me on an iv drip to get things moving faster.

I've had an epidural too as it helps to keep the BP down which is the main thing... Although it's like heaven & I'd soooo recommend it!

Just waiting to be checked over to see how much I've progressed in 4 hours, if I don't have much progression by the morning it will be a section!

Hope you are all doing well, will update when I can :hugs:

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo

Congrats! Take it easy now!!

Lisa hope your ok! And everything's gone well! Will have to let us know what your having and what you've named him/her - good luck hun

Having a tough time at work lately will message later and pick everyone's brain! Hugs x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats Jo- take it easy. Lots of relaxing and positivity!

Aq- fabulous news. Bring on round 3- hopefully funded!!

Lisa- oooo soooooo exciting!! Hope everything is going well!!


----------



## susiesue

Good luck Lisa, exciting!!! x


----------



## Melbram

Congrats on being PUPO JO :happydance:

Lisa: How exciting! :headspin: hopefully your little one may have been born by now! :cloud9:

Gems: sorry to hear you are having a bad time at work x

AQ: do you have a date for the outcome???

HI to everyone else - how you are all well


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Everyone - just wondered if i could join this thread? I have been stalking for a while but seen as i just got referred for IVF at the Women's today i thought i would finally take the plunge and join this thread!
First of all i would like to wish Joanne C congrats on being PUPO, i really hope you get your BFP!
Lisa 40 - hope you are ok and that baby makes a fast appearance!!
africaqueen - i have been reading a little about your situation i don't know the full background but i hope they accept your appeal and you get another funded attempt of IVF. x

So a little background info on me and my hubby.
Im 30 and he is 32. He has a low sperm count but motility and morphology are fine. The docs said a natural pregnancy with his count was possible but it hasn't happened in 19 months of trying. I have had all the tests. I had a hysteroscopy a few months ago to remove some polyps and a very small fibroid. I also have a lowish AMH, i cant remember the exact number but it was 9.something! I have been seeing Dr Drakeley who i wasn't too keen on at first but i have warmed to him. He has been good at reassuring me that despite my AMH and my husbands sperm count we still have a good chance. Anyway i have been taking Chlomid for the last couple of months despite my reservations on taking a drug i don't really need (i ovulate every month) and as i said he has referred us today. Anyway i have a couple of questions if someone does't mind answering?
How long will it take for me to hear from The Hewitt and what will happen next?
Dr Drakeley said that we may need ICSI if my husbands sperm count doesn't improve. Does Liverpool PCT give two funded rounds of ICSI?

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## Melbram

Welcome lovetoeatcake 

Yep you will get two goes of ICSI at the Hewitt under NHS - I am x 

In relation to waiting times the next step for you will probably be attending PIE then it all starts to go pretty quick from there - I cant remember the exact times but I think I may have waited appx 1 month to attend the PIE appointment, then had to have blood tests done then had appointment to go through the blood test results and lots of questions that you would have already been asked before, then schedule to start on your next cycle x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi lovetoeatcake and welcome. Good luck with your treatment. X


----------



## susiesue

Welcome to the thread lovetoeatcake - I love your username! :flower:

Jo congrats at being pupo, hope you don't find the 2ww too stressful. We are all here for support and advice xx 

AQ everything crossed for the appeal, have you got any timescales? Xx 

Melbram - hope things are ok with you. 

Gemz sorry work is crap, hope you are ok x 

Lindy hope all is well with baby, are you getting movement now? X 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lindylou

Not sure if I have felt a couple of little movements. Only happened a few times- hoping it is!
Hope everything is ok with you susie sue 

Hope you are cuddling your little pink bundle Lisa xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone....thanks for all your messages.....
Anyone heard from Lisa....all very exciting :) ??
Welcome lovetoeatcake.....I had my PIE in April, and just finished treatment if that helps with timings etc. feels like it goes on forever but not that long really!
My text date is 14th, 11 days after ET is that normal?
Enjoying taking it easy :) 
Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Lindylou

JoC- it depends how many days past collection they do transfer. Test is 14 days after fertilisation I think so if you are going to blast that sounds about right to me. I had transfer on a Monday and test a week on Friday as I got to blast xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey girls,

I've not really had time to read through all of the recent posts so apologies if I've missed anyones news. I'll go back and read them all when I get home.

Just to update you all, we had our baby girl Isla Summer 7lb 5oz at 7.31am on 4th October.

I can't really remember what I said was happening but I was diagnosed with pre eclampsia when I got to the hospital on Wed eve, I went in because I was just generally feeling unwell.

Anyway they decided to induce me straight away as my blood pressure was ski high, all was going well all the way through, until it was time to push, they then decided my BP was too high to start pushing and they gave me medication to bring it down.

It was the strangest medication ever, actually makes you feel like you are burning from the inside out & I was vomiting from it for over half an hour.

So I started pushing & although it was working it wasn't fast enough for my BP issues so out came the forceps.

Anyway to cut a long story short, I had a 4th degree tear which I needed surgery to repair but they couldn't stop the bleeding & so I ended up with 2 transfusions!

It was all very scary at the time but I'm out of the other end with my gorgeous little girl and I'd do it all again in a heartbeat.

For those girls who are expecting though my experience is not normal, although it goes to show that it can be worse than you thought it could be but better than expected if you know what I mean?

I'm probably not making sense I've not slept much since Tuesday night lol.

Hope everyone is well, I'll update some pictures when I get home.
xx


----------



## Sharkey

Lisa; Congratulations to you all on the birth of Baby Isla Summer.......................!!! :happydance::happydance::kiss:
Hopefully you'll heal quite quickly & be better very soon!!!! Enjoy every minute of It as I keep getting told that there not baby's for long.....x Will be me 13wks time :haha: x x x x

Jo; crossing everything for your 2ww x

Hello to everyone else x x


----------



## Lindylou

Lisa massive massive congratulations!! Isla is a beautiful name. Thrilled for you. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Congratulations Lisa on the birth of your little princess :cloud9::cloud9::baby:
The birth sounded scary, glad you are both ok. I had the forceps too but they gave me an episiotomy as they were worried about me tearing. You will be v sore for a few weeks, for me the pain of that was worse than labour however it does get better, and it's sooo worth it. Can't wait to see pics, how long will you be in? Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hiya. I had an epidiotomy and still tore lol :sad2: ah well!

They want me on 48 hours of iv antibiotics so the last dose should be 8pm tonight however I still need to go for a poop & I'm a bit scared lol.

I'm hopeful if I can poop I can go home after the last drip but I think they'll want to keep me in 1 more night.

Isla has been great but there's another baby on the ward that won't stop screaming bless it and it's really hard to try & breastfeed, changing positions etc without your partner here after 8pm so I just really want to get her home.

Shouldn't complain though. I just want to start our new lives & daddy misses her terribly.

Thanks for all of the well wishes. Good luck for a few weeks Sharkey :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Ahhh Lisa! Sorry it was difficult birth but you've now got your fab eautiful daughter congratulations! Are you at home now?

Sorry I'm on phone and can't really read all the posts! Back home later and will be able to do it all then!!


----------



## Jules78

Hi Lisa...... Congrats! You must be so happy. It sounds like quite an ordeal but I hope you start to heal/ feel better very soon ! It must be so hard being on the ward with the others.... I don't think my husband would ever want to leave us , so I bet you do dread that 8pm time! But hopefully only a short while left there .... Sending you lots of go home dust !! Xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Aww Lisa i feel your pain! I was in 4 days as was trying to establish bf and I cried everytime dh left at 8pm. They moved me to my own room on the 3 rd night and I actually missed being on the ward, lol. Looking forward to pics and hope you feel better v soon xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Melbram and Joanne c thanks for the info and thank you for the welcome from everyone else.

Lisa40 &#8211; congratulations on the birth of Isla Summer, what a beautiful name! Sounds like a very scary experience, but like you say all worth it in the end! Hope you are home soon!!

I got a letter from the Hewitt today already! I was hoping it would be my PIE invite but it was a questionnaire to make sure we are eligible for funding, which i assume we are. I assume it will take a few weeks then for the funding to come through? As you can tell i am impatient!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. x


----------



## Melbram

Lisa: Huges Congratulations to you and your partner on the Birth of your precious little girlie :cloud9: Sorry to hear your labour experience was a bit traumatic to say the least :wacko:

lovetoeatcake: Thinking back to when we were referred from Gyne to the Hewitt - we have male factor issue. Few days later I had letter with NHS funding questionnaire which I thought was odd. Nevertheless I completed it and returned it to the Hewitt. My next appointment after that was actually a consultation appointment with Mr Kingsland where he just disussed the IVF process and confirmed that was for the best and he would put us on the list for the next PIE appointment which was roughly a month later. I asked whether the funding had been approved and he looked puzzled and asked me why wouldnt it be? so I explained about the questionnaire and he said it must have been sent to me in error :wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

That's what puts me off the women's- they don't let partners stay. My brother was allowed to stay with SIL at Warrington. I think I'd prefer my own room to be honest. I thought that the women's didnt have wards? ?


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- HUGE CONGRATS!!! Welcome to the World Isla Summer! beautiful name  so sorry you went through hell with the birth but now you have your miracle and a lifetime of happiness together xxx

Lovetoeatcake- Thank you and welcome to the thread  best of luck with your treatment, My story in a nutshell is that i had 2 ectopic pregnancies in 2010 resulting in me losing both tubes. I also have a 2.5 AMH level. We have had 2 failed cycles of IVF but next cycle will be ICSI so i think we stand a better chance x

Lindy and Melbram- Thanks for support ladies. I dont know when we will know the outcome. I should imagine by mid Nov but not too sure... praying we get a good outcome. x

Hi to Susie, Laura, Jules and all the gang x

AFM- Nothing to report other than i have a new job(same company, different campaign) that starts on Monday so the fresh start will do me good  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats AQ- good luck with new job xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Lindy the women's has wards if you have had a more complicated birth, and there are single rooms for more straightforward ones. I was on the ward 3 nights as I also lost blood and they were supporting me with bf as baby woudnt latch. I went in a single room for one night and they said dh could stay but he went home as we had loads to sort out with my going into labour early. I saw some other men around late on so they must let partners stay. I have to say that before the birth I wanted a single room but in the end I actually preferred the ward. I was v tired and sore, and on the ward you get more direct care and support, I was left to it in the single room and it felt a long night!! 

AQ hi and congrats on the new Job xx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies hope everyone is well, congratulations Lisa on the arrival of baby Isla. 

Just an update from me we got our level 1 & 2 immune tests back and they show a few concerns. I have a blood clotting issue which can affect implantation I also have a high level of antibodies which means my immune system see's the embryo's as a threat and basically destroys them and to top it of me and my OH share a similar gene which has an affect somewhere aswell. 

So really what it all means is no wonder it's not worked in the past, my next protocol will be an immune protocol with intralipids, steroids, clexane ontop of the normal protocol plus a course of HRT before we start to try and encourage some better quality eggs so I'm so glad we paid for the tests now and I feel very confident that Care will get me good and pregnant xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me tonight! And to pick some advice

AQ: glad things are going well, November will be here before you know it and hopefully with a positive outcome! :) hopefully the new job will be a nice new distraction!

Lovetoeatcake: welcome! I didn't have tr questionnaire as I'd already gone thru outpatients clinic! It goes surprisingly quickly thou do try not to worry

Hope everyone else is good!

Afm I've had a pretty tough week in work! I've been really upset with how I've been treated. As far as work is concerned I've been off in sick leave for the past two weeks and they are treating it as normal sickness like a common cold and as I've now been off see real times (all related to gynie issues) they are sending me to occupational health for an assessment. I don't mind really but they already sent me 3 months ago when I was admitted to hospital following my HSG. Anyway spoke to my union rep and the law states that this episode of sickness should be treated as pregnancy relate even thou our embie didn't stick. I've now got a battle to have this removed from my sick record. Not that I'm looking for a new job at the moment but if this horrible attitude continues from my boss over my attendance due to IVF I'm Lilly to crack! I swear they're making my stress levels worse! What do they want me to do! I went into work and totally fell apart and the doctor signed me off as I was in a right state! What have you all experienced following a failed ivf an sickness absence with work. Would be great to know

X x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps bugs glad you've found out what the issue was! Hopefully your next cycle will give you your bfp!


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Lisa- Congratulations, lovely name, I am sure she is such a cutie. Hope you start to feel better soon so you can get home x x

Africaqueen- fingers crossed for your funding x x

Gemz- Sorry your having a tough time in work. My boss has been good about things. i mentioned about maybe having to go to Belgium for treatment and he said i may have to take it as unpaid leave. 

Lovetoeatchocolate- welcome. things move pretty quickly after being referred.

Bugs- glad they have found a solution for you. we went for our follow up with the consultant you recommended. He has suggested i attack my eggs as they develop and they way look mature and may not be. he has suggested a protocol with a month of estrogen, steroids and another drug which i can't remember the name of but think its to block androgens.

Joanne- hope your two week wait is going okay.

Hello to everyone else.

afm- two weeks till we go to Belgium for the sperm activation test. the lady that told me about the test and procedure managed to get two blastocysts to put back but they unfortunately didn't result in pregnancy. There is a clinic in London that do the actual procedure but not the test. I still think its my eggs though as doctor suggested my blood results suggest my hormones are acting against my body and affecting egg quality. I am waiting on full androgen blood results.

Enjoy your weekend everyone x x x


----------



## bugs

I'm glad you've got some options Cveah I think it's just the fact that they give you options I couldn't bear to just be told the same protocol again at least you feel like your doing something xxx 

Gemz I think it depends who you work for I work for the public sector and any time off related to or after treatment goes down as pregnancy related. Maybe go over your manager and speak to HR direct managers can be shit and I bet it's a man xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

That's the thing bugs i work in the nhs!!! Feeling pretty depressed! I've had this arguement both with my female line manager (think they'd be more sympathetic) and with hr! Despite me pointing out the legislation hr turned round and said well your not pregnant so your not covered by that! Was really upset the way she said it!

The guidelines stated that the minute the embryo was inplanted i was considered pregnant and protected for two further weeks following a negative pregnancy result!


----------



## bugs

That's really bad, I work for the tax office and they have been fantastic, I thought it would be the same as you've said technically when pupo you are pregnant and then when it doesn't work it feels like a miscarriage coz of what you've lost. 

These people just don't understood how emotionally draining IVF is, maybe get your union onto it, I'm sure you're not the 1st person in the NHS to have treatment. Maybe start a new thread and see what others have experienced xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I am glad you finally have some answers and i am sure you will now have a much better chance with your next cycle, now you have a plan of action  x

Gemz- I can't believe work are being so crap with you! imagine how they would feel if they were going through all this!! my work has been off at times but overall for the level of absence i have had due to losing my mum, 2 failed cycles of IVF and my various gyne issues plus on an off depression- they have been pretty supportive i guess. You get all the advice you can and dont allow them to add to your stress and your body needs to relax an get calm for round 2 ;-) x

Cvaeh- Nice to see you! good luck for hubbys test and your next cycle. I pray we get our dream soon, as you, me an bugs seem to of been on this thread a lifetime and we need pregnancy tickers! ;-) x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Del xx

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is well? Not been in for a while,have been so busy with the inspection,I'm so glad to have it over with. Lots been going on from all the past posts I've read!
Congrats Lisa,hope ur both well x 
Bugs,super news about the tests,when r u starting next round?x
Africa,how r things with u? X
Cvaeh,good luck in Belgium x 
Hi to Gemz,Melbram,susie,Lindy,jules and the rest of the gang xx


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- I work for the nhs and I must say I have been treated totally different in the two places I work. Believe it or not in my practice he has been an absolute horror throughout it and the stress he has put me under has been horrific. Even after what happened with my first cycle he was being a complete ******* in the lead up to my round 2. In the hospital I work I hid what was going on but when I told them although they said the sickness had to stay on my record because I wasn't pregnant enough (???) they were fantastic and so supportive. HR will be fine when you explain why you have been off. They are looking for people trying it on and obviously ivf isn't a walk in the park. I honestly think it depends who you are dealing with. Good luck. Explain it to them and id print off info about the enotional impact- even saying the HC has counsellors to try and help. Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- brilliant news! So when do you think you can start your next go?


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies - sorry I've not been on here been trying to re-group and work out our next steps! I've got an appt with embryologist at HC next fri cos I want him to tell me how my 2 nd cycle went so horribly wrong. I'm also waiting for appt with Dr K though he's supposed to have been our consultant I've only seen him once! So I want to gather as much info I can. Likely we won't be doin another cycle at HC I've got an appt with Care early nov but already asked and got copies of all my tests and results, mc the lot to send to care. Not sure if we need to have further tests or what but we're busy raising the money for a cycle. We even did a car boot this morning towards the ivf fund! 

Emotionally I'm just all over the place - crying at least once a day plus looks like cos we need to raise the £6k for ivf both OH and I will have to give up our dream business to get jobs - time is not on our side with my AMH so we can't wait for the business to take off is we want to do a cycle dec/jan depending in any tests needed. 

Bugs - interesting what you say about care getting to the bottom o your issues. Fx they can find out my issues too and I'm not sure if I'm hoping or not that I've just got crap eggs!

Hi to everyone else. AQ fx for your appeal I wish you all the luck with it xx

Welcome to all the newbies too x


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- so sorry you are in such a tough place. It's hard when you feel a wall infront of you stopping you getting what you want. When do you go to CARE?


----------



## Likklegemz

MrsE - hope everything goes well at your follow up - and that CARE can finally offer you your BFP!! Have you considered appealing for another round of funding? May be worth a shot

I'm still waiting for our follow up. Getting really fed up and disheartened by it. December is ages away! I still cant believe I have to wait this long. Really upsetting. Add in all the crap at work and I'm not at the best place at the moment. I've posted in a new thread to see how other ladies have gotten on with work after a failed IVF cycle so with any luck with those experiences and meeting my union this week hopefully will get it sorted.

Nice to see you Delx hows things with you?

Hope everyone else is well

Gem x x


----------



## bugs

Hi girls we are going to have a break till after Xmas they want my OH to take menevit for 3 months before so I've just ordered it so hopefully start some time in January. We decided to give ourselves Xmas off we've had 5 full cycles in 18 months so we're just going to enjoy Xmas and then a fresh start. 

MrsE sorry your having a bad time it's even harder when you feel like your own body is a ticking time bomb but we muddle on. I don't mind the treatment, the injections the fanny cam it's the 2WW that pushes me over the edge. I think if the Hewitt centre can't give you answers then it's best to move on it's too expensive to just keep on paying for cycles and hoping for the best as I now know it would never have worked for us. 

I would say to anyone if you've had a couple of miscarriages or fails certainly look into the immunes testing, I always knew it was something to do with implantation as we always had good 8 or 9 cells on day 3 and I've seen women get preggers with much poorer graded embryo's so fingers cxd this is all we need xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - yes my worry is that mine is egg quality cos I got 4 eggs on our 1st cycle all mature and 3 fertilised and we got to Blasto and BFP but mc. On our 2nd cycle we got 2 eggs only 1 mature and it didn't fertilise with grade A sperm cos we paid for IMSI machine so we know the sperm was good. So in pretty sure it's my eggs that's the problem but I will see what they say. 

I'm thinking of going to Accupuncture once a month u til we start - I don't find it relaxing but my best cycle I did Accupuncture from the beginning of the dr through until transfer. No idea is this helped but don't think it can do any harm!

Gemz - we go to care in 4 weeks so see what they have to say. 

Bugs - which consultant are you under at care out of interest? Don't know who we are seeing but be worth knowing you thoughts on them generally xx


----------



## bugs

I think half the battle is knowing what the issue is, I thought that once my tubes were gone it would be plain sailing but that was only half the problem. 

It's only since my last cycle failed that I looked at the consultants on the Care website and what they specialised in, I requested an appointment with Mr Patel as he specialises in recurrent fails and he has been fantastic I don't be actually performs any of the cycle as he is an older gentleman but the other consultants I've met have been great. Mr Patel discusses your protocol and prescription and he makes all the decisions about when your ready for EC and stuff. 

TBH I had my follow up after my 4th fail and wasn't that impressed she seemed to give me the impression that nothing could be done about my egg quality as I always get a good number of eggs but more than half of them are always immature. Mr Patel is going to try me on a course of HRT for a month before my cycle and then leave me stimming for longer. Even if it gives me just a couple more eggs last time out of 14 only 4 were mature and 3 fertilised. 

It seems to me when one person thinks nothing more can be done you'll always find someone else who thinks there's still hope xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Mrse-we saw the same consultant as bugs and was expecting him to suggest donor eggs but has suggested estrogen primming for egg quality and know he uses it for low responders too x


----------



## Melbram

Hi LIndy : ur union rep is right - once your embie has been implemented you are effectively "preganant" and are covered under the Equality Act 2010 for being dismissed for a pregnancy related reason. Any treatment or time off due to failed IVF is not pregnancy related and will be normal sick leave. Your employer is following the right path - they need all the info so they are better informed and can understand the reasons for your sickness absence to determine whether you require any reasonable adjustments to your working day or whether you are incapable of carrying our your contractual duties. Keep liaising with your union rep but this is all start stuff X


----------



## Melbram

Melbram said:


> Hi LIndy : ur union rep is right - once your embie has been implemented you are effectively "preganant" and are covered under the Equality Act 2010 for being dismissed for a pregnancy related reason. Any treatment or time off due to failed IVF is not pregnancy related and will be normal sick leave. Your employer is following the right path - they need all the info so they are better informed and can understand the reasons for your sickness absence to determine whether you require any reasonable adjustments to your working day or whether you are incapable of carrying our your contractual duties. Keep liaising with your union rep but this is all start stuff X

Sorry meant for Gems not Lindy x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Melbram! I thought as much! Just annoyed as they have my doctors letter which stayed if gone thru ivf and was essentially pregnant! Poor doctor from occupational health won't know what's hit her/him!!

In case anyone has similar trouble to me here's a copy of the guidelines my union rep has given me

"Employers should therefore be alert to the special protection afforded to women undergoing that particular stage of IVF treatment after the ova have been fertilised but before implantation into the uterus. Following implantation the woman is regarded as being pregnant. If the treatment is successful and the woman remains pregnant she will remain protected until the end of her maternity leave.

If the treatment is unsuccessful, the woman&#8217;s protection will end two weeks after the end of the pregnancy. As a pregnancy test is taken two weeks after the implantation of an embryo, the woman will have special protection for those two weeks and, if the pregnancy test is negative, for a further two weeks from that time."

As far as I can tell - under that guideline (the law if anyone needs to know is following ECJ Mayr v Backerei und Konditorei Gerhard Flockner OHG and Sahota v Home office and Pipkin) means that for this sickness episode this should be classed as pregnancy related and therefore shouldnt be held against me.


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Littlegemz and Melbram thanks for the info  I have been through the Womens outpatient clinic so its a bit weird? One of the questions asks if we have been trying for two years. Technically we have been trying for almost twenty months and our doctor who referred us knows that. I am assuming we qualify for funding because of my AMH and my hubbys sperm? Was thinking of just ticking yes anyway?

Bugs- Its good that they could be getting to the bottom of your problems. Fingers crossed you are finally on your way to getting your BFP! I have heard good things about Care. 

With regards to work, I'm a civil servant and although i don't think any absences I take for the IVF arent treated as pregnancy related, I get two cycles where the absence isnt recorded. Not sure what would happen after that. I do know I am lucky working for the civil service. Gemz I think its terrible that the NHS!! could treat you so terribly! I would defo speak to your union!!

Cvaeh  good luck with your testing in Belgium. I'm still new to all this so I dont fully understand what you are having done, but I hope it sheds some light on your problems. X

Mrs E75  I hope you get some answers really soon!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks lovetoeatcake! I didn't take time off during my ivf cycle other than for egg collection that's why I'm so annoyed! For our FET I'm taking the lot off!

With regards to your funding I think that'd more just in case either f you have a child from a previous relationship then you wouldn't be entitled to ivf treatment. I'd just lie and say you have been trying that long - by the time it comes to starting your first ivf cycle it will probably be that long anyway!


----------



## Melbram

Gems: Im always suprised how awful some companies still are. Im an Employment Lawyer so work dearnt say anything to me :haha:

Lovetoeatcake: at the time of signing the form we had been trying for I think 22 months so just ticket yes x 

Bugs: great news on the tests - good luck with your next cycle 

Cveah: good luck with Belgium testing fx for some good results so you can move forward 

MrsE: Hope you get soe answers soon x 

afm : still praying for that natural BFP while taking a break from thinking too much about "trying". Probably look to start next cycle in the New Year x


----------



## Joanne C

Massive congrats Lisa... Such lovely news, and gorgeous names too : )
Hope your back at home now...getting some rest if poss!
Hi to everyone else too..... Been away for a few days can't believe how many pages of updates to catch up on!
Thanks for all the work tips, i assumed my days off would be classed as sick leave will re check it when I go back in tomorrow.
Lots of love x


----------



## Likklegemz

Melbram said:


> Gems: Im always suprised how awful some companies still are. Im an Employment Lawyer so work dearnt say anything to me :haha:
> 
> Lovetoeatcake: at the time of signing the form we had been trying for I think 22 months so just ticket yes x
> 
> Bugs: great news on the tests - good luck with your next cycle
> 
> Cveah: good luck with Belgium testing fx for some good results so you can move forward
> 
> MrsE: Hope you get soe answers soon x
> 
> afm : still praying for that natural BFP while taking a break from thinking too much about "trying". Probably look to start next cycle in the New Year x

Melbram - will have to remember that one - maybe I'll retrain! :) otherwise I may just pick your brain if it doesnt go too well! :)

hope everyone is ok hugs x x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

As regards our lunch date for 10th Nov, there will be more of us hopefully as i also go on a LWH page on fb and some of those lovely ladies who are having/have had treatment are wanting to come along so should be a lovely day and chance to meet new friends, have a lil drink and some food and a generally pleasant afternoon  due to a lot of us yet to have our bfps/babies this will be a ladies only event and also a chance for those mummies amongst you to have some adult time ;-) so hoping this will be a great meet xxx


----------



## Jules78

Sounds great AQ! I always wondered if there was a page on fb cos I never seemed to find it!! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- there is a FB page but it is a secret group so nobody can ever see it unless a admin adds you to you ;-) if anyone wants to be added, please inbox me your fb details and il add you as a friend then get you added to our lwh page  xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Ohhh I looked on Facebook too! Will pm details later - right now I'm headed for a long show after a rather exhausting yoga class! Good to get back into it thou!


----------



## cvaeh

hi Africa

Just thought you may not find me on Facebook using my name i sent in private message as have it set so kids in my school can't search for me and request me. could you send me your details so i can add you please?

hope everyone is well x x


----------



## Lindylou

I think I'm the only person not on Facebook!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me tonight, hope everyone is ok

Can't believe it! My fist period following from our first failed IVF cycle well AF has shown her ugly head! Nearly a week early and only 22 days since the last one (our fail)

Can't believe how early it's come!! Has anyone else experienced similar problems?


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- they did warn me that next two could be early or late. First was 28 days exactly 2nd never arrived but did just think I was late :) xxxx after all your poor body has been through its not surprising things are to pot a bit. 

AQ- is it still the buffet place to meet up?


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun! I was never warned about that, just told when I phoned up to say it was a no that my period that cycle would be heavier than normal! Oh well getting on with it! I swear thou if it comes again in 3 weeks I'm likely to go mad!


----------



## Joanne C

That's hormones for you Gemz...I bleed for 2 weeks, then only have 2 weeks off nightmare!! On that note I started spotting on Sunday, only 4 days after ET. Was full on bleed by Monday, so not holding out much hope for OTD this Sunday. May do it tomorrow, then at least I can have glass of wine over weekend! 
On your second go to you start on bleed 3 or 4?? None of our other 5 blastos survived....was sad, but then quite relieved cos if we only get one more go think id rather it be a fresh one.
Will keep you all updated over the weekend!
J x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh jo! I'm sorry sweetheart! Keep positive thou, it still could happen! You'll be suprised, I've said it before but incase you didn't see an earlier post my mum and my cousin bled when their period was 'due' for four /five months so anything can happen!

I'm keeping fingers crossed for you! X x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Joanne C said:


> That's hormones for you Gemz...I bleed for 2 weeks, then only have 2 weeks off nightmare!! On that note I started spotting on Sunday, only 4 days after ET. Was full on bleed by Monday, so not holding out much hope for OTD this Sunday. May do it tomorrow, then at least I can have glass of wine over weekend!
> On your second go to you start on bleed 3 or 4?? None of our other 5 blastos survived....was sad, but then quite relieved cos if we only get one more go think id rather it be a fresh one.
> Will keep you all updated over the weekend!
> J x

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed though as littlegemz says it could still happen!


----------



## Melbram

Gems: I had similar thing I came on on test day and bled for 12 days had 8 days off came back on for 2 days then had another period 23 days later then they seemed to settle :wacko:

Jo: everything crossed you get your BFP! x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo sorry didn't comment about your embryos I'm sorry none survived. You should know thou (incase this doesn't work and when you do your next fresh cycle) any frozen embryos counts one cycle. So we've got two more attempts with our frozen if that doesnt work then we get another fresh one and so on

X x x


----------



## Lindylou

Jo- so sorry. Hope you are ok. There is still hope till you do your test. Xx 2nd go is on 3rd bleed. Xx


----------



## Joanne C

Thanks ladies.... Think I will test tomorrow....is 2 days early ok do you think?
Thanks for that info gemz didn't know that, good for next time. So are frozen go's 'free go's??
And that's good to know Lindy go again on 3rd bleed so not too far away.
I'm sure it's AF I've got as its full of gross bits.....sorry for too much info! HC said this will be the womb lining coming away.
Nite all x


----------



## Lindylou

Sweetdreams Jo. Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi jo

Yes any frozen embryos count as part of your IVF cycle, if you do have a successful cycle whih results in a baby, and you have frozen ones left they can e used as subsequent attempts of having a second child even thou you've had one. If none of them work and you have a child as a result of ivf you don't get offered another free ivf cycle if that makes sense? You'd then have to pay 

Night hun hope you get some sleep - hugs x x x

On a completely different and totally unrelated topic does anyone know where I could get a cheap second hand wedding dress? I'm not getting married again before you ask! I'm after one so I can vandalise it for halloween! Had no joy winning anything on eBay! :(


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Yep still red hot buffet at Liverpool1  hows things? x

Jo- I am sorry you are bleeding but miracles can happen so fingers crossed till OTD x

Gemz- Try charity shops for the wedding dress and if they dont have any cheap ones, maybe buy one of those old fashion style long white nightie's and some old net curtains an make your own ;-) x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- No news as still no letter from bloody pct! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- all ok here. Felt a bit rough this week. Think I am still running at 100 mph because
I feel ok but my body is saying slow down. Also think I may be anaemic so need to get bloods checked. The PCT are always crap. I hate dealing with them. Have a meeting with our department next Friday and dreading it- somebody has moaned about waiting list times but I can only see people in order and only see as many people as they will at us for &#55357;&#56865;. Just remember that you need to kick up a stink or they will happily ignore you. X

Jo- how are you doing?

Everybody else ok?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Just a quickie! Hope everyone's doing ok, jo have you got any news yet? Been thinking of you all day

X x x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is okay. I have had one of those days at work so having my first glass of wine in months, feel very guilty though as just think its making my already poor eggs worse. dh has assured me it will do me good to relax. I actually feel a bit tipsy.

Gemz and Africa- good to get finally connect up on Facebook. 

Joanne- Hope your okay and have had some good news x x

Hello to everyone else. x x x


----------



## Joanne C

Hello all! Work up early today.....bit scared to do it so think ill wait til OTD tomorrow. Bleeding seemed to stop yesterday.....v weird, will keep u posted x


----------



## Lindylou

Fx Jo. I do hope everything is ok. Xxx

Cvah- enjoy your glass of wine. I felt guilty when I had a couple between cycles but think the bit of normality and relaxing does you good!


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Hello ladies, let me start by saying what a supportive and active group you have here, I am very impressed!! I have been lurking on here for a couple of months but since we had our post PIE consultation last week I thought I would join.
The Hewitt Centre has warned us about the Christmas closure so I have been dreading them telling us we would start in Jan 2012. Anyway, last week we were told we could start with my Oct period or more probably with my Nov one, but it doesn't really make any sense to me as the Oct one would take us to EC/ET start of december whilst the Nov would be bang on at Christmas time. I am soooooo confused!
Is anyone in the same situation? I know I should just wait for CD1 and then ring, but I can't be bothered to wait 2 weeks!!! :)
Anyway, I hope you are all well, and I am looking forward to getting to know you all better xx


----------



## susiesue

Jo good luck for testing. You just never know with thd bleeding. I had some in the 2ww, it wasn't that heavy but it looked like the start of af. Everything crossed xx 

AQ still on for red hot buffet, sounds like it will be a great afternoon. How many are confirmed? X 

Lindy you need to slow down now! I was anaemic too, you get a blood test about 28 weeks. You really do get no rest once baby here so take every chance now. I had baby 2 days after finishing work and I so wish I had rested more now. X 

Cvaeh enjoy your wine, a couple of drinks won't affect your eggs and it does you good to be relaxed xx 

Frenchymummy welcome to the thread. I think some ladies on here had cycles round Xmas last year so may be able to help. Are you joining us for the meet up in November? X 

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

FrenchyMummy said:


> Hello ladies, let me start by saying what a supportive and active group you have here, I am very impressed!! I have been lurking on here for a couple of months but since we had our post PIE consultation last week I thought I would join.
> The Hewitt Centre has warned us about the Christmas closure so I have been dreading them telling us we would start in Jan 2012. Anyway, last week we were told we could start with my Oct period or more probably with my Nov one, but it doesn't really make any sense to me as the Oct one would take us to EC/ET start of december whilst the Nov would be bang on at Christmas time. I am soooooo confused!
> Is anyone in the same situation? I know I should just wait for CD1 and then ring, but I can't be bothered to wait 2 weeks!!! :)
> Anyway, I hope you are all well, and I am looking forward to getting to know you all better xx

Hi FrenchyMummy- I'm a newbie here too. I have only just been referred so i am waiting for my Pie invite i think. How long from when you were referred did you get invite to Pie and then get your appointment? I know what you mean about impatient, everything goes so slowly!! I hope the next two weeks go quickly for you!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi frenchmummy! Welcome to the thread!

Impatient! I know what you both mean, we've just had our first fail at ivf in September and were waiting till our follow up - 3 months later in December! Really not happy about the wait, as although you have to wait 3 months before attempting again in so annoyed that we don't know what could have gone wrong with out cycle and won't be able to implement any changes to lifestyle, diet or drugs until we're bout to start again


----------



## Joanne C

Evening all and welcome Frenchymummy.....great name!!! I've never been patient so this whole process has really tested me! However saying that, once we actually started drugs on 18th Sept the last 4 wks hv flown by. Even this 2ww has been ok, as we were away last weekend and was bk in work Tuesday...so not too bad.
Felt v tired today....maybe its a sign! V much doubt it though after all this bleeding, and other than that I feel things have just gone 'too' smoothly if that makes sense?
Well ill know in less than 12 hours now : 0
X factor for me tonight and pjs I think!
Have a good night everyone.
J x


----------



## Joanne C

Hey AQ, meant to say if you join the Facebook group does it show on my friends list as a fertility centre.... And if I post on it and stuff will it show on my wall as a fertility place??
Thanks!
X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey jo

Good luck for tomorrow! Fingers crossed

No, Facebook group doesn't show up! AQ added me yesterday it's secret so no one other than group members see you


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- A few glasses of wine won't hurt. Look how many women get pregnant following a drunken night! ;-) lol x

Susie- I have around 8 of us confirmed for now  x

Frenchy- Welcome to our lovely group and best of luck with treatment x

Lovetoeatcake- How are you doing? x

Hi to melbram, Lindy, Gemz and all the gang x

RED HOT BUFFET LUNCH/MEET 10TH NOV 

Please can those wanting to meet up for lunch and drinks at liverpool 1 please inbox me confirming this so i can get table booked by end of next wk  will be a lovely afternoon and nice to see you all. Was thinking of booking table for around 1pm if this is ok ? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh also wanted to say that the OP Natp is going to be joining us for our meal  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi frenchymummy and good luck. 

Susie sue- thanks. will try and take it easy. I am hoping to work toll end of jan, due on 4th feb so they said probably mid feb. hopefully I will have a bit of relaxing time! xx

AQ- who is op natp? I'm probably being dense. Xx


----------



## Joanne C

Can't believe it BFP???? What's that all about, in shock. Clearblue digital says 2-3 weeks. Just can't believe it after all that bleeding last week. Could it be anything else? X


----------



## cvaeh

Joanne- Congratulations, it can only mean one thing. you must be over the moon x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo big congratulations!! Phone the HC tomorrow and see if they can get a scan or check you over early! So pleased for you! X x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps might be because of the pessaries all the bleeding I know a few people experienced that!


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Jo that's brilliant news, best of luck for the next nine months, I'm soooo pleased for you :yipee:
xxx


----------



## susiesue

Jo massive congratulations , I did have a good feeling when you said bleeding had stopped as that's what happened to me. HC told me it was normal. I also bled at 5 weeks but I did have 2 embryos put back. :cloud9:

Lisa how's your first week with baby? Hope you have recovered from the birth. Took me about 2 weeks before I could sit down properly :haha:

Lindy I was due on 11 May and gave birth on 23 April at 37+4, I was convinced I would be late so it was a big shock!! X


----------



## Lisa40

It's been good thanks Susie, a huge culture shock but my OH has been amazing. He's taken her out for a walk today with her uncle. So I've had a 2 hour nap, just going to have a soak in the bath now followed by a small glass of Red wine & some pate.

My bits aren't too bad to be honest, hurts a bit to poop :blush: but she's well worth it. I just keep worrying about everything & wondering if it's normal, like the amount she eats, the amount she spits back up, the amount she poops :wacko:

ah I'm sure it'll all fall into place, but my hat goes off to all single mums, I don't know how I'd be coping without my OH, but the 3 of us are doing well thanks.

How are you & your LO doing?
x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Likklegemz said:


> Hi frenchmummy! Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Impatient! I know what you both mean, we've just had our first fail at ivf in September and were waiting till our follow up - 3 months later in December! Really not happy about the wait, as although you have to wait 3 months before attempting again in so annoyed that we don't know what could have gone wrong with out cycle and won't be able to implement any changes to lifestyle, diet or drugs until we're bout to start again

I know its a constant waiting game!! I have to actually admit i think i have been quite lucky. I first went to see my GP in April, had my first appointment at the Womens in May, tests in June, Hysteroscopy in June, chlomid for four months, referred in October for IVF. I know some women in other parts of the uk have waited this long for their first appointment!



africaqueen said:


> Cvaeh- A few glasses of wine won't hurt. Look how many women get pregnant following a drunken night! ;-) lol x
> 
> Susie- I have around 8 of us confirmed for now  x
> 
> Frenchy- Welcome to our lovely group and best of luck with treatment x
> 
> Lovetoeatcake- How are you doing? x
> 
> Hi to melbram, Lindy, Gemz and all the gang x
> 
> RED HOT BUFFET LUNCH/MEET 10TH NOV
> 
> Please can those wanting to meet up for lunch and drinks at liverpool 1 please inbox me confirming this so i can get table booked by end of next wk  will be a lovely afternoon and nice to see you all. Was thinking of booking table for around 1pm if this is ok ? xxx

Hi AQ, im fine thanks! Just waiting for my appointment to come through. AF is about to make its presence felt which never seems to get any easier does it? Hope you are ok. I know you are playing the waiting game as well at the moment!



Joanne C said:


> Can't believe it BFP???? What's that all about, in shock. Clearblue digital says 2-3 weeks. Just can't believe it after all that bleeding last week. Could it be anything else? X

OMG congratulations!!! I love IVF BFPs!!!! I had a feeling though...


----------



## Lindylou

Jo- I'm absolutely thrilled for you!!!! Fabulous news. Yey!!!!!

AQ - count me in for the 10th. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake: In some respects I've been lucky, referred for tests in January, had a HSG in March found out they both had haldros, saw Dr Kingsland in May and then had a PIE June, first round of IVF in July.

The only issue I have with them is following a HSG I got a hospital acquired infection which meant I had to be admitted for 4 days , and then I was pretty much left on my own for the next 6 weeks. If it wasnt for my GP organising antibiotics and an ultrasound I could have ended up with terrible complications!

I'm just really annoyed that lots of girls on hear had their cycle either around the same time as me or just after me and have had their follow up and mine's not til Xmas! :(

Hope AF isn't too terrible for you x x x


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Oh my, you ladies are chatty! :))
Thank you for all the replies, and Jo, IVF BFPs are the best ones!! 
I am going to try and not forget anyone..

So, lovetoeatcake we had our PIE in August, and then you get given a date for tests and stuff. After that we had to wait another 4 weeks for the appointment with a fertility nurse (which was last week). To be honest I felt like she didn't really care, we were sat there for 15min maximum and she never really answered my question about Christmas closure. Anyway, hopefully things will get moving quickly for both you and I!

Littlegemz I can't believe you have to wait until December, it is absolutely ridiculous!! If I were you I would ring them every day and ask if they have any cancellation, you never know. Fingers crossed it works.

Hi AfricaQueen and Susiesue and thanks for the invite for the meet up but I am going to stick to the forum for now, I feel a bit anxious putting "out there" that we are having IVF. I know it is silly, but hey, maybe I will join the next one if I feel braver?

Lisa your daughter has the loveliest of names! Does it feel real now that you have been a mum for 10 days? One friend was telling me that when she had her first she went to the shops with the pram and forgot her baby there as she wasn't used to it! I couldn't believe it!!

Well, I hope I haven't left anyone out, I personally had a rather boring weekend full of nothingness, TV and tea and snacks: how on earth is it Sunday night already and I haven't done anything useful I just don't know..

Anyway, better go and check what we could have for dinner, then I can say I did ONE useful thing today... Oh and before I go, congrats again Jo!! xx


----------



## Likklegemz

FrenchyMummy said:


> Oh my, you ladies are chatty! :))
> Thank you for all the replies, and Jo, IVF BFPs are the best ones!!
> I am going to try and not forget anyone..
> 
> So, lovetoeatcake we had our PIE in August, and then you get given a date for tests and stuff. After that we had to wait another 4 weeks for the appointment with a fertility nurse (which was last week). To be honest I felt like she didn't really care, we were sat there for 15min maximum and she never really answered my question about Christmas closure. Anyway, hopefully things will get moving quickly for both you and I!
> 
> Littlegemz I can't believe you have to wait until December, it is absolutely ridiculous!! If I were you I would ring them every day and ask if they have any cancellation, you never know. Fingers crossed it works.
> 
> Hi AfricaQueen and Susiesue and thanks for the invite for the meet up but I am going to stick to the forum for now, I feel a bit anxious putting "out there" that we are having IVF. I know it is silly, but hey, maybe I will join the next one if I feel braver?
> 
> Lisa your daughter has the loveliest of names! Does it feel real now that you have been a mum for 10 days? One friend was telling me that when she had her first she went to the shops with the pram and forgot her baby there as she wasn't used to it! I couldn't believe it!!
> 
> Well, I hope I haven't left anyone out, I personally had a rather boring weekend full of nothingness, TV and tea and snacks: how on earth is it Sunday night already and I haven't done anything useful I just don't know..
> 
> Anyway, better go and check what we could have for dinner, then I can say I did ONE useful thing today... Oh and before I go, congrats again Jo!! xx

Hey hun

I've had a pretty relaxing weekend too - your not alone! Feels like I've wasted it! :)

I was at first phoning up constantly trying to get a cancellation, or anything earlier, but they could only offer me an appointment with a nurse and that on my notes it said i was to see Dr K so couldnt even have that

I've given in with them to be honest

Enjoy the rest of the evening - hope tea was nice! :D


----------



## Lisa40

Hi Frenchy :hi:

It feels very surreal to be honest, although I've no idea how you would forget they were there... She seems to be all I think about all day haha.

My OH took her out for a few hours today & I worried about her constantly (apart from when I had a little nap) even though I knew she'd be fine with him.
It is bizzare how it takes over your whole world.. In a good way.

Praying for all you ladies to get your sticky :bfp:'s soon.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Melbram

Congratulations Jo - Fab news after your scare in the week :D


----------



## Lindylou

I think FU should be quicker so that you can prepare for your next go and make changes if it will help. Having the fu when you are about to start again doesn't help. I also think talking things through with them does help. Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies sorry I've been missing but have been keeping track so I will try not to forget anyone.

Gemz - I'm in the same boat as you fu in dec but to be honest I won't be having my private cycle with HC. I did have an appt with embryologist an specifically asked for Dr Troup and waited 4 weeks after our fail to see him, we got there to be called in by another lady embryologist - I was fuming we'd waited all that time to see him and he was on holiday. HC really don't give two hoots about their nhs patients. Only ever seen Dr K once.

Jo - congrats on your BFP

AQ- hope the letter comes soon about your funding. In the meantime are you saving up yourselves?

Hi to all the rest of the gang - Melbram, Lindy, susie, Lisa and anyone else I've missed

Welcome to the new ladies - this is a great bunch of ladies to have on your side. 

Afm - Got appt at care and also looking into natural ivf clinics. Arcg and lister in London seem to be having best results with low AMH people but not sure we can commute easily during treatment. There is another Italian doctor who a few people have recommended who has a clinic in Cheshire who is very highly regarded around the world who does natural so going to investigate further. We're doing everything we can to get the money together by end I dec. even did a clear ou of mine and parents houses and doing car boot sales to help the fund - made just over £100 yesterday on a car boot! So we have our ivf fund open and we're busy gathering the money. Not sure how much we need yet cos it will depend but figure if we aim for £6k then we should be covered. I'm also looking for a job cos I work in our business and although we earn enough to live it won't deliver money over for us to save for the fund so I'm out there now looking. 

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Sounds like you have a great plan in place MrsE. Best of luck with everything. What sort of job are you looking for? x


----------



## Lindylou

Good for you mrse. Throw everything at it and research everywhere. My acupuncturist insisted on natural ivf for his wife at the hc against their advice and has 2 gorgeous twin girls. Also,I know a patient who had nhs and private cycles at the hc and them went to Chester privately an is now very easily pregnant with her miracle. Good luck. X


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone,
Just a quick update..... Thank you for all your messages.
Spoke to HC, didn't really tell me much just booked a scan for in 3 weeks time. I'm on medication for high prolactin and they couldn't even tell me whether to continue or not. Got to phone the consultant I saw years ago! 
Did another test this morning just to be sure, a normal clear blue this time and definately a big blue line!
Nite all x


----------



## Lindylou

Yey Jo!! Thrilled for you. I'm still paranoid every time I go the bathroom that something will be wrong! Xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jo -How exciting!! I hope the time to your scan flies by!
MRSE- its good that you are being positive and doing lots of research. Knowledge is power as they say!
Lisa40- aww soo sweet! I want one!!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls sorry I've been AWOL over the past few days, didn't have the best of news at the doctors my iron levels are still really low so if they dot pick up within the next few weeks they may have to go to drastic measures! Eek!

However, I've finally got some good news! Hubby's got a job interview back home on Thursday! Keeping everything crossed - I'm sure we deserve a break!

Hope everyone is doing well big hugs x x x x


----------



## cvaeh

Gemz- what is causing your iron to be so low. is it the ivf? i haven't had my iron checked for years and have been feeling tired the last few weeks so have been taking liquid iron and seem to be better now. Fingers crossed for your dh on Thursday. 
I have parents evening tomorrow which i hate and then the count down to half term.

Hello to everyone else. Hope your having a good week x x


----------



## Likklegemz

they think it was due to the fail - i had heavy blood loss - which went on for much longer than a normal cycle. Then I had 3 weeks of constant spotting, then another heavy period. My body just hasnt had time to recover according to the GP. She's advised me to up the dosage of the drugs she's given me, and then to do another blood test next week. If it's still low then, she's advised a blood transfusion to bring them back to normal!

strange sequence of events, but if it's going to happen - it'll happen to me! :)


----------



## Lindylou

Oh likkle you must be feeling awful with the anaemia. Hopefully the drugs kick in. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hope you are ok little gemz and the drugs do the trick! The things we put our poor bodies through eh?

Hope everyone else is ok?

I got my appointment letter for PIE today! Yay! It is next Thursday. So I am starting to think about what i can do to prepare my body for IVF. I did acupuncture earlier in the year and it really helped with regulating my cycle but stopped for money reasons. So anyway i am thinking of going back. Does anyone go to the lady at the Hewitt Centre? 
Also what vitamins is everyone taking? I am taking Pregnacare and Royal Jelly as i have heard it is good for egg quality. My hubby is taking Wellman conception. He has only ever had one sperm test so fingers crossed there is some improvement when he does his next sample! He has been taking them for a while now.
Thanks in advance everyone!!


----------



## Lindylou

Hey lovetoeatcake- I started having acupuncture for round 2 but didn't get there!!! I saw a man who's wife had ivf do he understood the process. He advised me to take royal jelly and some other things also no caffeine or dairy products and up my protein intake. X


----------



## Likklegemz

hi lovetoeatcake,

i did see the lady there, but i found her patrionising to be honest, went to a clinic in allerton - jenny the lady who did it there was lovely! and it was much cheaper the the hc!

i'm feeling much better today - just hoping that i can get a decent's night sleep - think that's half the problem at the moment, keep waking up in the night and not getting back to sleep

night all x x x


----------



## Lindylou

I'm the same likkle... See you back here in a few hours :D


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone...
Hope u r all well.
Gemz sounds like you r having a nightmare....hope you get sorted. Think spinach is good for iron, I eat loads of it!
Liketoeat cake....enjoy PIE....bit wierd lots of couples in same situation, but no one talks.....its like in the waiting room at HC! I'm always dying to stand up and say...so whose who and where r u up to with treatment! I just take folic acid, tried Accupuncture twice but really painful as I was quite tense. The lady I had was lovely, it was nice just to chat to her. 
Someone also highly recommended reflexology too....she had blocked tubes and got pregnant after going some time.
Can't believe how tired I've been this wk, didn't think hormones would kick in this fast! Chest has gone massive already too! The nurse recommended doing another test tomorrow after all that bleeding last night, so fingers crossed.
Have a nice evening x


----------



## Joanne C

**bleeding last week..sorry**


----------



## Likklegemz

oh hun, wish the bleeding and the achy pains stop for you soon! i'm much better today, got to be careful what i post at the min incase work get wind of the massive stunt I'm about to pull - I know i'll be leaving you all in suspense but I promise you it'll be worth the wait - esp if anyone is about to go thru another IVF cycle and are having problems at work! :D

feeling much better today, have taken my tablets and there really starting to help I think! Managed to get some sleep last night - the whole 8 hours so felt much better this morning when I woke up! Got a blood test on Monday, and if it's still low the doctor has recommended a Blood transfusion whilch will boost the iron levels.

hope everyone is ok big hugs x x x


----------



## hopes4abump

Hi ladies, 

I hope you are all well. I have just been very inspired by you all reading through this thread. 

I have just been referred to Liverpool Women's and have an appointment on 6th November. We have been referred after two years of trying and finding this is due to hubby's sperm being immobile but everything else was O.K. I was so happy to find this forum as sometimes it feels like I am the only person in the world who is going through it. Still can't really believe it's happening. 

Could anybody fill me in on what will happen next? Our G.P. wasn't particularly enlightening and just gave us the appointment. 

How long have you all been waiting from having your first appointment? 

Lots of love and baby dust. :hugs:

x x 
Hope


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome hope and good luck with your treatment.*

I had my PIE ( patient infornation evening) on the 8 th nov last year and had my consent early February and started treatment day 1 of my next period. Some people in my group had their consents earlier but there is a slight delay due to Christmas. Is that what you have or is it a consultation at the Hewit?*


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls! About to have a very rare night out tonigh! Eek ! Feels ages since I've socialised with colleagues from work

Hope everyone's ok, how you doing Jo?


----------



## Denisia

Hi ladies, 
I had a HSG on my CD14 - all clear. My AF delayed and I am on CD37 now. Usually my cycle is like a clock -28 days, except for cycles after failed IVFs. Had period type cramps for 1 week, now seems to have stopped but I still feel a little discomfort in my womb. I feel that I'm not pregnant, I haven't got any symptoms of pregnancy. Tests are negative.
Has anybody had the same experience or any idea what is wrong?


----------



## Joanne C

Evening all....
Welcome hopes4abump! I had a lap and dye in march which showed blocked tubes, so got referred to the HC...had pie appointment in April which felt quite quick..... But after all the tests and stuff didn't have our first consultation til July... Started treatment mid sept.
Gemz....what was your post all about last night????!!!!! Enjoy your night out!
How u doing Lindy?
Tested again.....something definateley in there! Off food too which isn't like me!
X


----------



## Lindylou

Im doing good thanks Jo. Saw midwife Monday and all going well. Having a scan tomorrow because we didn't see much at 20w but the important thing is they did!


----------



## Joanne C

20w wow....think you had just got your bfp when I joined this group x

Anyone heard from jules or del lately? X


----------



## Lindylou

Jo- I'm 25 weeks this weekend which i cannot believe even though my belly is getting very round! Are you doing anything different to get ready for round 2? Xx


----------



## Jules78

Hey Jo I'm here ! Haven't been on for a while but this morning thought I would pop on and see what's going on! 
I'm ok, the twinnies are still doing ok I think! Had our booking appt last week with the midwife and we meet the twin specialist guys on Wednesday. Still very surreal!! 
How are you doing Jo? I'm so happy for you! I bet it's dragging til your scan date! We have another scan nov 6th and that's going slow and I've already had 2!! 

Gemz... How was your night out? And I'm dying to hear about this scam!!! 

Lindylou....25 weeks wow!!! Soon be here :)) 

Hi to everyone else.... Hope your all good.
Sorry to miss anyone, I've just woke up as its our 1st wedding anniversary today ( to the day anyway, actual date is Monday) and I'm retracing every hour !!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning all, night out was fab - Jo not sure why I'd singled you out to be honest - whatever was on my mind last night has disapeared! :) Had fun, only had 3 glasses of wine and now remember why I dont drink!!!!

Evil hangover this morning - I am officially a light weight! 

hows everyone doing?


----------



## Joanne C

I'm intrigued gemz.....what's the scam!?!?

Did another clear blue digital test this morning it still says 2-3 weeks as it did last Sunday....thought it would have gone up to 4 by now?? Hope everything is ok....


----------



## Lindylou

Jo- the digital doesn't go any higher than 2-3 weeks so all good :)


----------



## Joanne C

Oh that's good then...I was sure there was one more after 2-3, thrown the box away already! 
Makes me feel a bit better thank u : ) x


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry Jo-it can go to 3+ weeks - i got that at 4 weeks. Xx don't panic. You are still getting a positive. Xxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Thanks Lindy! I was actually thinking the other day....when u have had ivf how do you work out how many weeks you are...I had EC on 28th sept and 5 day blasto on 3rd oct?


----------



## Lindylou

Your day 1 of your pregnancy is the last day your AF arrived so day 14 is average fertilisation day (EC day with IVF) then the OTD is day 28 of your normal cycle. For your pregnancy tests this is when you would test and get your much wanted BFP and be classed as in your 4th week of pregnancy medically. BUT on your pregnant test it starts then as your week 1. So 1 week after Missed Af your pregnancy test says in your 2nd week but medically you are in your 5th week and week 2 is your 6th week etc. I know it's confusing!! Medically pregancy is 40 weeks as counts ovulation, fertilisation etc but we count from missed period 9 months till baby is due. So I am now in week 25, my last Af appeared on the 2nd may, and being due the 4th feb means I'm 5 and half months pregnant. Sorry of I have made you more confused. My brain is mush at the moment.


----------



## Lindylou

Ps count your official test date as medically being 4 weeks pregnant but for pregnancy test 1 week pregnant. X


----------



## Joanne C

Thanks Lindy... Very helpful, so tomorrow I am 5 weeks!! 
So on my OTD it said 2-3 weeks, not 1 week......Maybe there is 2 in there :0!!
So after tomorrow I guess I should see 3+ on a digital test (got the box out the bin).....may have to buy another one in the week!
Thank you x


----------



## Lindylou

When is your scan date? Xxx


----------



## Joanne C

6th nov.... So just worked it out I will be 7weeks and 2 days.....does that sound about right?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey girls hope everyone is ok

We've had some bad news today, my uncle sadly passed away. He's only 2 years older than my dad so it's been a bit of a shock. My dads the only one left now on that side of the family, in the last ten years he's lost both parents, his sister and now his brother

My two cousins are taking it quite badly so everyone's trying to gather round him. He'd gone on holiday to Blackpool and that's where he died

Makes you realise how important short and lucky we all are.

Btw it's not a scam jo, the law protecting me at work! Will explain within the next few weeks or if your desperate to know, PM me! I'm just keeping cards close to chest incase work happen to read this and clock on that its me

X x x


----------



## susiesue

So sorry to hear about your uncle Gemz, hope you are ok :hugs:

Jo don't worry too much about the digitals, as long as you getting a bfp and it's gone past 1-2 it's fine. :baby: Lindy is right you would be 4 weeks pregnant on your test date. When you get scanned at 12 weeks you may get a different date depending on baby's size, I got put forward a week even thought my dates could not have been wrong :haha: I don't mind as it just meant I would meet babes sooner x 

Hope everyone else is good and having nice weekends. Welcome to the new ladies :flower:
X factor for me tonight I think xx


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry to hear of your loss likkle. Xx


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi Everyone

Not been on for a while so alot of new people may not know me.
I was referred to LW last July ish the for tests etc to see if there were fertility issues but was told that even if something was found due to being in a civil partnership with my wife we would not be a priority. With this information we started looking elsewhere and self referred to CARE Manchester. Anyway to
cut a long story short we paid private for our first cycle of IVF this year and were lucky enough for it to work. We are now waiting on the arrival of our little surprise who is due in 6.5 weeks. 

Jo, as was the same as you when we got our BFP with a clear blue, couldnt work out the dates so went onto the clear blue website and it says the number of weeks is from conception which when worked out again and used an app on my phone we could work out the EDD. Which after the initial 6 week scan at the clinic we were a day out according to them.

Good luck to all the new people starting on the IVF rollercoaster and love and hugs to all the lovely people who are still trying, dont give up hope miracles do happen.

Love and hugs to all.xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Sorry been awol. Iv had a severe bladder infection and now i have a throat infection and sinus infection so feeling pretty fed up, lying on couch watching films.

Jo- Huge congrats to you. Hope everything goes well x

Lisa- How is your baby girl doing? x

Susie- How is your bubs? x

Hi to Melbram, Lindy, Laura, Del, Bugs, Cvaeh, and all the gang and welcome to any newbies. Lots of luck to you all. Sorry this post is short an sweet. Feel like crap xxx

Btw- Got the letter from pct advising how we need to do the formal re-appeal but they clearly state on it that as there is no new information that the patient should have no expectation of the decision being changed as this is very unlikely so we are wasting our time really and i am so angry that i have no tubes so no other way of ever getting pregnant and they are refusing funding and i know lots of women who got funding for a 3rd cycle an some of them have since went on to get pregnant naturally. xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hey AQ- sorry you are feeling poorly. Get your duvet down and snuggle up. PCT's are finishing in April time, I get told patients shouldn't appeal because the appeal process costs them money but I've known people win appeals- only with supportive consultants which uou have!! Mr K didn't do letter for lady one did he? I'd also see if you can be at the appeal. 

Sticky- do you know what you are having?

Hi to all the lovely girls. Cxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Sorry to hear about you loss Gemz, I hope you are ok.
AQ- sorry you aren't feeling well and also getting crappy news about the chances of the appeal working. It has to be worth a try though?
Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying their weekends. x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi everyone hope your all ok

I've been a bit all over the place the last day since we found out the news. My two cousins are doing ok I think - still in shock! Can't imagine what it's like to loose a parent.

Just about managing with everything that's going on. We've got the meeting with the direct of nursing at the women's next week - I can barely focus on the here and now so just trying to keep fingers crossed things start picking up and well finally get some good news

AQ will pm you later with info for your appeal x x x


----------



## susiesue

Evening girls :flower: hope everyone ok, am just having a glass of wine and watching the x factor results :) 

Stickypolly great to hear from you and huge congrats on the imminent arrival of your baby :baby: Hope you have had good pregnancy? Make sure you come back and update us when you've had baby. Good luck xx 

AQ sorry you are feeling crap, hope you are all tucked up and oh is looking after you. The appeal thing is soooo annoying!!! How can you not be exceptional? Did you get anywhere with your mp? It makes me so mad, especially when the nice guidelines state 3 cycles. We are all 100% behind you and if there is anything at all I can do let me know xxxx :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :flower:

Afm - 6 months ago today I was in labour about to meet my little prince :cloud9: Feel so lucky and blessed and I pray with my whole heart that you all get your miracles too. Xx


----------



## sowanted

Stickypolly said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Not been on for a while so alot of new people may not know me.
> I was referred to LW last July ish the for tests etc to see if there were fertility issues but was told that even if something was found due to being in a civil partnership with my wife we would not be a priority. With this information we started looking elsewhere and self referred to CARE Manchester. Anyway to
> cut a long story short we paid private for our first cycle of IVF this year and were lucky enough for it to work. We are now waiting on the arrival of our little surprise who is due in 6.5 weeks.
> 
> Jo, as was the same as you when we got our BFP with a clear blue, couldnt work out the dates so went onto the clear blue website and it says the number of weeks is from conception which when worked out again and used an app on my phone we could work out the EDD. Which after the initial 6 week scan at the clinic we were a day out according to them.
> 
> Good luck to all the new people starting on the IVF rollercoaster and love and hugs to all the lovely people who are still trying, dont give up hope miracles do happen.
> 
> Love and hugs to all.xx

What a lovely, positive message. Thanks for taking the time to write it.

Good luck with everything!

PS. Just starting the testing process...and freaking out a bit (more info, more anxiety?). I live in the rural Northwest so may end up looking for fertility clinics in/near Manchester. Maybe CARE? Would you recommend it? How does one start this process? Did you have to visit often? Just not sure how it works (and am still hoping I don't have to learn...got pregnant on first calculated try in Feb but miscarried at Easter. Body seems to be having a tough time getting back on track, so starting with testing process tomorrow, just in case. Gulp.)


----------



## cvaeh

sowanted- i would definitely recommend Care. They haven't been able to help us yet but the care they give is very good.

Africa- surely Mr k wouldn't let you appeal if you didn't have a chance.

Gemz- sorry to hear about your uncle. how did your appointment with the nurse go today?

afm- got back from our appointment in Belgium last night. it was such an intense day but we have had the moat test to see if it is an egg or sperm Problem. They said by adding the activation procedure we could get fertilization so would be worth a try. the only problem is it would mean cycling over there which is a bit daunting. i will do anything though so we have to wait for the results to see the best route to take. I am a bit worried as she scanned me. i was on day 14 with no sign of ovulation. i usually have quite regular cycles so am hoping its just down to the failed cycle two months a go. i am having sharp pains in my right ovary today which i have never had before. anyone any ideas what this could be as there wasn't any sign of anything yesterday? i know i definitely haven't released an egg yet as i take my temperature x x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- That all sounds great! means you have a much better chance next cycle. It is good to have a plan B isnt it. As regards no sign of ovulation, maybe the stress has made your body react a little different. I would not worry too much as we have enough to deal with and im sure all will come right in the end and if it doesnt, then its not the end ;-)
When are u looking to start your next cycle? xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- we were hoping to have another cycle in January. it depends where we decide to do it. if we go to Belgium i will try and plan it round my February half term. If we decide on care i will start the hrt in December. i am a bit down today. one of my friends has just had a beautiful little boy and another has announced her second pregnancy.

have you had anymore news on your appeal?
Hi to everyone else x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah i know that feeling :(
I was so down last wk when our friends had their 4th child. The wife is same age as me and shes had 4 kids and i would be so thankful for just 1... life is so unfair. Our other friends are due their baby next week too. Its never ending. I am happy for them but so sad for us if that makes sense. I have a naming ceremony to endure this sunday too and all the women going have babies. Just 1 other woman that has no kids but thats cos shes 24 and single. You should join the thread i started for ladies who are starting treatment in Jan/Feb 2013. There are around 6 of us so far xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Evening everyone....
Hope you are all well.....
Gemz I'm really sorry to hear about your uncle, how u doing? When is the funeral?
Hi Polly, and congrats on your baby....6 weeks, what a lovely Christmas you will have this year. 
Hi sowanted.....have you progressed any further....there's quite a few appointments involved.
How you feeling AQ?
How you doing cvaeh...Belgium sounds very positive....would you start the drugs here, before you go? I get really bad overy pain on ovulation day...Dr K said that's a very good sign. I've read that flying can prevent you from ovulating one month.
AFM....still just taking it one day at a time and not getting excited yet. Had my GP appointment yesrerday and she did the forms for our local hospital.. And booked me in with the mid wife for 8th Nov for the first blood screening tests.... Does anyone know what these are for??? So that will be 2 days after the 7 week scan. Also did another clearblue yesterday and got the 3+!! 
Hi to anyone I may have missed.
Nite nite j x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Everyone
Cvaeh - i really hope you get some answers from the clinic in Belgium! If you do decide to do a cycle with them will you have to stay in Belgium for the entire cycle?
I know how everyone feels when other people are having their babies and so easily as well it seems. It used to really bother me but i am really trying to not let it get me down. Being happy for someone else is better than feeling down and negative. Although easier said than done!
Joanne- all i can seek is eeek!!!! I truly wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.
AQ - i will join your thread because i think thats probably when my treatment will be starting!

So i attended PIE at the Women's tonight. Went as i expected and have just been looking through the mountain of information they give you! Although whilst we were there i bumped into a guy i sit right next to in work with his girlfriend!! i couldn't believe it! It was a bit akward! haha i wonder what we will say to each other in the morning. Small world heh? Anyway we have to go on the 14th November to do our blood tests. No appointment for a sperm test yet though? Does that normally come separately?

Fingers crossed we can start in the early new year?!


----------



## Joanne C

Hi lovetoeatcake.....when we went to pie we were scanning the room for people we knew!!
We took the sperm sample in when we went in for the blood tests, maybe worth phoning to see if you should have been given a pot. 
I can't remember if you said why you got referred to the HC?
J x


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Everyone!!!

Just a quick up-date from me as early nights seem to win these days....... Sorry I haven't been on here much, between the tiredness, SJD & pregnancy I'm all over the place x x

Apologies for the lack of personals x x

Was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes last Wednesday, upset & emotional Is an understatement :-( Can't believe I failed the GTT and that there's no Diabetes In our family either..... At the moment I'm just recording my blood sugar levels seven times a day & managing It on my own with a controlled diet but the consultant said things can change quickly & I might have to go on medication! Looks like we will be Induced at 38wks or sooner going off with what they have said so far so we'll be at home by xmas day with our bubba If all goes well with Induction or CSec (either one could apply) Only 8 weeks go, WOW!!! I'm now at the hospital up to twice a week that bit I dont mind the bit I'm really getting scared about Is the baby's health & size etc as there can be many complications with GD :-(

Apologies for the post, my head Is all over the place & I just want this little one here safe & sound now x x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Lovetoeatcake- if we decide to do a cycle in Belgium we could possibly have some of the initial scans in UK if we can find a clinic willing to do them. we would then have to go for day 10 scan until hopefully embryo transfer. It is all a bit daunting. We have found out recently that there is a clinic in London that do the procedure we may need but they have only done it twice. i am in contact with a girl who got two blastocysts in Belgium with procedure and is trying again in London thatso may see how she gets on. 

joanne- yes we would down regulate here with the pill before either having baseline scan here or over there. my temperature seems to have gone up now which links in with the pains i had. i wonder if its possible for doctor to miss the follicle? all sounds good with you x

Africa- i will definitely join the Jan / Feb thread. its good to havehave people going through the same things at the same time.

Sharkey- not long now. take care.

Hi to everyone else x x x


----------



## susiesue

Hi everyone :flower:

Cvaeh sounds like you have got a good plan, I hope that this works for you and we are celebrating a bfp for you in the new year :hugs:

Jo I can't remember what the blood tests were for :wacko: it's just basic screening at that point, and they do your weight, blood pressure etc. can't wait to see your scan x 

Sharkey I hope you are ok :hugs: I worried about every little thing when I was pregnant, such a precious cargo, especially after what we have gone through to get there! I can understand your worries but now gd is diagnosed you will be monitored and there should be no risks to baby, it's people that don't bother with ante natal care that have the problems. At least you will get induction at 38 weeks and be home for a lovely christmas :baby: Try and relax and talk to the midwife if you are really anxious x 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jo- FANTASTIC news!! huge congrats to you. Must all be so surreal. Good luck for your scan and midwife appt. How exciting! x

Lovetoeatcake- Glad the PIE went well and nice to see you in our other thread  x

Sharkey- Wow i cant believe your almost 30wks! where has the time gone!! x

AFM- Mr K is away till next wk so his PA Julie is going to inform him of the letter from pct and see what can be done although to be honest not looking likely we will win this appeal. Does anyone have any feedback on what private treatment at the womens is like compared to NHS? I know that north west fertility deal with it dont they? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Susie, cross posted there  looking forward to meeting you on the 10th if you can still make it  i know you and Lisa have inboxed me but anyone else wanting to come please let me know by sunday as im going to book the table on monday as it gets busy on a sat xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls 

Sorry it's been a while, we've been in a bit of a mess since my uncle died. It's got to go to an inquest, the coroner have said that its death by internal bleeding so they're not ruling anything out at the moment

Funeral is next week so I've been helping my cousins the best I can. Neither of them are rich and te funeral is over 3000 as they've got to move his body back to London. It's so not fair on them. We're all helping as best we can but it doesn't feel like enough

Afm I'm doing ok, period number 3 turned up yesterday (boo) only 2 and a half weeks since the last one. Getting fed up with this now - still waiting for our follow up, but were meeting the director of nursing on Tuesday over our complaint with the X-ray and ultrasound department. Occupational health were brilliant. They've told work to back off and at the stage of ivf we were at that I'm protected under the law! That was my 'scam' Jo - but I didn't want to tip work of just in case! My absence following our failled ivf has been removed from my record and a new policy is being written as I speak

AQ sorry I haven't been in touch l, ill dig out all our paperwork and pass it along - don't worry it's such a hard slog but it'll be worth it in the end.

Sorry for the lack of personals I've quickly skimmed the forum, promise ill send messages out tonight when I've read everyone's comments!

Hope your all good

Big hugs gem x xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Gem. 

Sorry about your uncle but good you are helping your family cope with their grief.
Glad work sorted things out for you. You don't need even more stress!
That would be great if u could get any info for me. I am not feeling very confident tbh as the last letter from pct said i have the right to re-appeal but to have no expectation whatsoever that the result will change basically. Worth a shot though and would appreciate any further info that may tip the balance. Thanks hun an big hugs xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone,
Hope you're all doing ok.
How you doing Sharkey? Have you had any further updates? Really hope you are ok.
How you getting on Gemz......thinking of you for the funeral this week.

I woke up for work as normal this morning, just with a bit of tummy ache but when I went to the loo passed quite a lot of blood...and a large clot...sorry for TMI!
Stopped very quickly though, and haven't had any since. Spoke to the HC and they got me into do a HCG blood test, then repeat it again on Wed to check my hormone levels are rising as they should be. They couldn't really tell me much, but not to go to work til we know more and rest up. So been on the sofa all day trying to relax! 
Will keep you posted.
Love x


----------



## africaqueen

Aww, get plenty of rest and i hope wed's blood test shows a adequate rise. Such a worry isnt it. Everything crossed that its just something and nothing.
Msg me on fb and let me know how u get on xxx


----------



## susiesue

Jo I hope everything is ok sweetie :hugs: I had bleeding at about 5 weeks, v scary. I also had the blood tests. When I went in for the 2nd lot I got upset and they agreed to scan me, I just needed to know. So you could ask on wed? It's not unusual to bleed so try and stay relaxed, i know how scary it is tho! They say lie on left side as it helps blood flow to the placenta, that's what I did. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Littlegemz- im really to sorry to hear whats going on at the moment. My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm glad you managed to sort things out with work.
Joanne C - Hope you are ok? Fingers crossed it is nothing and your little baby is growing healthy and strong.
Thinking of you too AQ.

As for me just waiting for my blood tests which are on the 14 November. Waiting, waiting always waiting!!


----------



## Jules78

Jo..... That happened to me at 6 weeks.... And they scanned me and that's how we found out about the twins! None the less it was very frightening and scary. Just keep resting, I'm sure everything is fine. I still have little spots now and again. 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hi girls :hi:
not been on for a while as LO is keeping me busy... Busy but happy, had her 4 week check today and she now weighs 9lb 10oz the little fatty, she was only 7lb 5 when she was born!

Jo- hope everything went ok with the blood tests today

gemz- so sorry to hear about your loss, big hugs :hugs:

aq- just big :hugs: to you too, I can't imagine how you are feeling, just hope that you are the exception with regards to your appeal and they do the only decent thing and give you a third go :thumbup:

haven't really had time to read through all of the posts so I'm sorry for the lack if personals. Hope everyone is doing ok & staying as positive as possible.

Lots of :dust: to you all 

xx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello all,
Well we went in to the HC today and the gave me a scan without even asking for it....and in there is a little dot measuring 8.3mm.. Quite surreal really : ) they believe I'm 6.5 weeks but measured 6.6 so a bit bigger! Got a little pic too.
Hi Lisa... 4 weeks already where has that time gone.
Hi jule how you feeling when is your 12 week scan?
Hi to everyone else too x


----------



## Lisa40

I know it's crazy how quickly the time goes by, she'll be all grown up & moving out before we know it!! 

That's great that they gave you a scan & I'm so happy for you that everything is going well. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## susiesue

Great news Jo, so happy things were ok x


----------



## Jules78

Great news Jo.... It's lovely seeing it isn't it! Do you still have your scan next week too? They said that cos we had had the bleed they still wanted us to come back the next week so that was good! We had our 1st appointment with the twin specialist last week and we were scanned. You have quite a lot with twins ESP as ours share a placenta. Got another next week. All was good anyway! I've had a nasty dose of gastroenteritis the past few days so felt horrendous! Just taking it easy tho xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

Not had a chance to read all the updates but wanted to share what I learnt from the private consultant. 

Basically he said that day 1 of my period he wants me to have a antre follicle count scan to see how many follies I have cos said that if I don't have any this month he is not going to start a cycle so would do the same next month until I have follies visible. 

He also suggested some bloods which I'm going to ask my GP to do for me to save some money! 

This is the guy who got all the nhs pcts to offer AMH tests to patients. 

He wants to do some investigations to basically rule out any blood, uterus or other reasons for our miscarriage given my zero AMH cos doesn't want to take the chance I could get pregnant to then miscarry. 

Got an appt at care Manchester next week so see what they have to say plus I'm thinkin of going to the fertility show in London this weekend. Anyone been before? Thought it would be an opportunity to get advice from all the top London clinics. Anyone been got any advice?


----------



## africaqueen

Jo- Aww what a wonderful feeling that must of been seeing your lil bean for the 1st time! i just can't imagine it. Hope everything goes well now x

MrsE- I have never been the fertility show but have a good time an let us know what it was like x

Hi to Lindy, Sharkey, Lisa, Susie, Laura, Bugs, Melbram and all the gang x

AFM- Was crippled with period pain all day in work and now im lying in bed still in pain but eased off. I honestly now believe i have endo and i am going to demand a lap to check this as the last lap i had was 2.5yrs ago with my 2nd ectopic. Regarding the appeal Mr K said he will discuss at our appt on the 20th so nothing going to happen before then. Its getting me down now. I just know we will end up paying an its exhausting me now xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Am back on way home from London after my uncles funeral was an emotional day for all but we have him the best send off we could

Mrse I went to the fertility show on Saturday, I didn't realise one of te seminars we had booked was with dr kingsland - very weird! Did you go? I found it very informative and gave us lots of things to consider

Jo glad everything is going well 

AQ I'm bak at work tomorrow so will get that information for you

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals being on a train with only iPhone is a bit hard to read all the messages


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, just checking in 

So the ladies that are coming to red hot on the 10th are- Lisa, Susie, Lindy and Gemz? hope that's right. Lost track. Lol. If everyone who wants to come can confirm on here and il book our table tomorrow. Also let me know if your bringing anyone with you. I will be bringing my friend Jen who has been ttc a yr and has pcos but has not been referred to fertility clinic yet xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

hey hun! yep I'm still coming, not brining anyone though. 

What time is table booked for?


----------



## Jules78

Hi AQ ! I'm still up for coming if that's ok! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jules an Gemz- That's great 
Im going to book the table for 1pm if that is ok for everyone?? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I have just booked a table for 8 at the red hot world food buffet for 1.30pm on Sat the 10th of Nov  I think it is 8 of us including myself and my friend. 
Will be so nice to meet you all xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay, can't wait, will be good to meet you all :thumbup: x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah glad your coming Lisa! be fab to meet you too xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

Need a bit of help I'm normally a 28 day cycle lady longest has been 35 days but that was directly after our mc earlier this year. Since then I've been between 29-32 days. Well I'm today in day 35 all of the past week I've felt AF was on her way and really bloated but today I feel totally normal. I Ov later this month around day 20. I did a test two days ago but not with first urine of the day but said not pregnant. Not sure what is going on - I'm trying not to be excited cos of the neg two days ago but this is VERY unlike me I'm like clockwork. I know I Ov only 2 wks ago but thought it would show on test by now. I'm getting too scared to test again - almost don't want to go out and buy a test cos Sod's law AF will show. 

Any suggestions? I'm terrified if we are or not cos of our mc! I know it will one amazing true miracle given my AMH so need you to give advice and courage pls!!!

X


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: MrsE

there's always hope until the ugly :witch: shows her face, I don't really have any advice, I just wish you lots & lots of luck & :dust:
x


----------



## susiesue

MrsE no real advice I'm afraid other than hang in there and we are praying for your miracle! I would get a decent test and use first morning urine, it's scary but better to know. If af doesn't show over next few days you could see if gp would do a blood test? They may agree given your situation. I have everything crossed that this is your time xx 

AQ I'm still hoping to come on sat but haven't asked my dad yet about having the baby so will do that tonight. Would be great to meet you all xx 

Gemz glad the funeral went ok and hope things have been ok back at work. x 

Lisa how's yours lo getting on? Hope you are settling into a routine and not too tired x 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- it's hard because while you don't do your test you have the hope that a natural miracle has happened. I did a CBdigital and FR at the same time about a week after Af was due. Fx ivf has kick started something inside. 

Sorry I have been AWOL, had so much going on in work and people visiting I'm absolutely exhausted. Feel like I'm coming down with the flu, got a pounding head sore throat and sniffles, but had my flu jab a few weeks ago. DH has run me a hot bath and I'm goig to curl up on the sofa feeling sorry for myself!! 

Hope everybody is doing ok? Will read back through posts I've missed. 

Love to all. Xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi gang - hope you are all well 

MrsE how strange - I am in the same boat as you! :thumbup:

I am not so regular - anything between 30-36 days is normal for me but I am now on day 43! I was spotting a few weeks ago and remember thinking it was strange because I never have spotting and the thought of implantation bleeding crossed my mind for a split second. I have also been spotting on and off over the last week but very very little 

I have done a strip test today and got a BFN and really dont think Im pregnant but where is AF - very very strange - just want everything to get back to normal ready for when I start round 2..I have also had a headache everyday for the passed 9 days :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## MrsE75

Knew it was too good to be true AF appeared this afternoon. Hope you have better result than me Melbram xx


----------



## Melbram

Had some old blood today and feel vile so the witch in definately on her way :( hopefyully this time next year I will be ready to pop following successful IVF#2 ;)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone just popping in to say hello!
Melbram - fingers crossed IVF 2 is a success or maybe that you get your BFP before then! When will you be starting?

Hope everyone has fun at the meet up. xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi everyone I'm looking for some advice... I'm currently half way through a 6 month course of clomid due to fibroids. I'm being treated at the Hewitt centre & it's been pretty emotional. No empathy, sympathy or general comfort at all I just feel like I'm a number to them. Anyway I'm a size 14-16 5'8" and practically been told I'm obese. I'm loosing all hope on the clomid & they are saying I can have IVF if I lose weight which I am at a steady pace as I also have hypo thyroid ism. My question is what is the timescales with IVF??


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE and Melbram- Big hugs ladies. I guess that is the one 'plus' of me having no tubes - i dont have to go through that monthly torture anymore x

Higgins- Welcome. There is no waiting list at the womens. Once you have been referred for IVF and you and your partner have all relevant tests and go to PIE(Patient info evening) the ball pretty much gets rolling from then. Good luck x

Hi to all the gang and hope those that are coming for the meal on sat are looking forward to it  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs melbram and mrse. Xxx

AQ- keep battling your appeal. I've just had somebody shout loud enough and although they are not one of the worse cases the pct have "found " extra money for her to jump a 2 year waiting list. Making a fuss can work. 

AFM- feeling rotten and achey with this awful cold. If much worse will take a few days off work :(


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindylou - hope you feel better soon.

Sorry i've been awol for a while. Just got back from uncles funeral, so a lot of time has been spent sorting odds and sods out regarding that. I've been the doctors and my iron levels are officially back to normal!!! yey!!! doing lots of happy dancing round the bedroom. Bad news is though I've got a chest infection and am on anti-biotics! Immune system's just starting to recover hence why I've got it! :(

As for Saturday - doctor said I cant pass it on to anyone so I'll be good for Saturday.

How is everyone doing?? x x x


----------



## Melbram

Lovetoeatcake said:


> Hi everyone just popping in to say hello!
> Melbram - fingers crossed IVF 2 is a success or maybe that you get your BFP before then! When will you be starting?
> 
> Hope everyone has fun at the meet up. xx


Thank you - was hoping to start in February but due to family problem I am really stressed at the moment and things might be like this for some time so not so sure now :(

...still no sign of AF :wacko:


----------



## Likklegemz

Melbram, I'm planning on our frozen attempt in January / February so it's good to know we'll not be alone 

My period has been so weird since we got that BFN. It was only 8 weeks ago, but I've had 3 AF's about 24 days apart. They've been really painful too so havent been too pleased.

How did your follow up appointment go?


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle/melbram hopefully you can both relax and enjoy Christmas and 2013 starts in the best way possible. Xx

AFM- got sent home from work today do I didn't spread my germs. Poor bump getting rattled something terrible with my cough and sneezing. Hope it's ok because tummy getting sore with it xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all, 

AQ has asked me to message everyone to see if you can come on Saturday! Needs names and final numbers! :)

If you could message me either PM or here that would be great!

Thanks x x x


----------



## Lisa40

Hi Gemz, :hi:

I'm definately coming, see you then :thumbup:
xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi Gemz, I'm afraid I'm not going to make it tomorrow as have no one to look after lo, was going to ask my dad but he's made plans and my oh plays footie on Saturday. Hope you all have a fab time, would be great to meet you all so hopefully we'll do another at some point xx. 

Melbram how are things? Any sign of the witch?? X


----------



## Carly_rebek

Me n my partner are 24 i have endometriosis and my partner had op when younger on testes waiting for our appt pn thursday at lwh with dr lewis-jones they think he has a blockage and is saying prob icsi 

In arrowe park they said i needed to loose weight i am 5,9 size 14 but its impossible as the pain i get when i exercise through my endo is horrific! 

Just thought i would geg in u all! 

Scared and wanting a baby is worst feeling ever when u cant how u want too

Xxx :wacko:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Carly 
I live in Moreton and have to say arrowe park are shit! the women's hospital requires your BMI to be under 30 if applying for NHS funded IVF but if your 5'9 and a size 14 i would image your BMI is under 30?! they are making my friend jump through hoops too. Good luck x

Hi to all the gang. I hope to see everyone who is coming for the meal tomorrow. Booked for 1.30 under the name of Yusuf. Il get there a little earlier.
I had deliberated about coming as my best friend Jane died yesterday morning and i am devastated but she would want me to come. She loved social gatherings and i have many fond memories to help me through this terrible time. Also need to be strong for her 3 children who are 21, 19 and 12. She suffered such a lot in the months leading to her death i am glad she will no longer suffer but so very sad my best friend has gone xxx


----------



## Carly_rebek

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Carly
> I live in Moreton and have to say arrowe park are shit! the women's hospital requires your BMI to be under 30 if applying for NHS funded IVF but if your 5'9 and a size 14 i would image your BMI is under 30?! they are making my friend jump through hoops too. Good luck x
> 
> Hi to all the gang. I hope to see everyone who is coming for the meal tomorrow. Booked for 1.30 under the name of Yusuf. Il get there a little earlier.
> I had deliberated about coming as my best friend Jane died yesterday morning and i am devastated but she would want me to come. She loved social gatherings and i have many fond memories to help me through this terrible time. Also need to be strong for her 3 children who are 21, 19 and 12. She suffered such a lot in the months leading to her death i am glad she will no longer suffer but so very sad my best friend has gone xxx

Yes they were very shit! I had lap an dye over a year ago an have been battling with them for fertility tests ever since came to womans but under my partner because of his lil issues now we go bk thurs an if they say thats fine i can go ahead with it whats the time scales and stuff?
Ps am from wallasey xx


----------



## Jules78

Hi AQ..... Really sorry but I can't come either. I was looking forward to it but have had an awful week at the hospital and I just can't face anything at the moment, I promise I will tell you more about it very soon but need to get my self together. 


I'm really sorry to hear about our friend. Sending you big hugs and anytime you need to talk we are always her . 
Xx


----------



## susiesue

AQ I am so very sorry to hear about your friend. Sending big hugs xx :hugs:

Jules I hope all is ok xx :hugs:

Welcome Carly :flower:


----------



## Joanne C

Hi all, hope everyone is ok....looking forward to the weekend I bet!
Glad to see you back gemz.... : )
Sending my love again AQ and big hug, has your friend been poorly for some time? X I mailed to say I wasn't coming I think?
Any more news Melbram!
Welcome Carly! I had a lap and dye at arrow park..which was ok, but got told I was infertile so got transferred to the womens within weeks. From having the op to starting treatment only took 5 months.....good luck.
AFM... Had another bleed on Sunday, but been ok since...really trying to take it easy. Got another scan next wed but still got lots of symptoms so sure all ok.
Lots of love j x


----------



## Carly_rebek

Joanne C said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is ok....looking forward to the weekend I bet!
> Glad to see you back gemz.... : )
> Sending my love again AQ and big hug, has your friend been poorly for some time? X I mailed to say I wasn't coming I think?
> Any more news Melbram!
> Welcome Carly! I had a lap and dye at arrow park..which was ok, but got told I was infertile so got transferred to the womens within weeks. From having the op to starting treatment only took 5 months.....good luck.
> AFM... Had another bleed on Sunday, but been ok since...really trying to take it easy. Got another scan next wed but still got lots of symptoms so sure all ok.
> Lots of love j x

Thank you! I have an appt on thursday these are for sperm results an blood an ultra sound of my partner! They told me i am ovulating and everything is ok but i was in a long relationship before this an nothing ever happened then! I think the endometriosis has caused alot of damage! Wastold in may i was being reffered to womans n only had appt in sept n this one this month! Feel like everything is on stand still!! 
Wishin u all the luck xx


----------



## Lindylou

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Carly
> I live in Moreton and have to say arrowe park are shit! the women's hospital requires your BMI to be under 30 if applying for NHS funded IVF but if your 5'9 and a size 14 i would image your BMI is under 30?! they are making my friend jump through hoops too. Good luck x
> 
> Hi to all the gang. I hope to see everyone who is coming for the meal tomorrow. Booked for 1.30 under the name of Yusuf. Il get there a little earlier.
> I had deliberated about coming as my best friend Jane died yesterday morning and i am devastated but she would want me to come. She loved social gatherings and i have many fond memories to help me through this terrible time. Also need to be strong for her 3 children who are 21, 19 and 12. She suffered such a lot in the months leading to her death i am glad she will no longer suffer but so very sad my best friend has gone xxx


Oh Sarah I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss. Is this the friend who lost her leg? It must be devastating. I'm so sorry honey. A dear friend is such a blessing in our lives and the effect she has had on you will never leave you. She is at peace now. Xxxxxxx

I won't be able to go tomorrow. I'm throwing up (sorry TmI). Feel rotten and full of cold. Please please please arrange an afternoon tea or something before Christmas when you meet up because I desperately want to meet up with everybody. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Carly_rebek said:


> Me n my partner are 24 i have endometriosis and my partner had op when younger on testes waiting for our appt pn thursday at lwh with dr lewis-jones they think he has a blockage and is saying prob icsi
> 
> In arrowe park they said i needed to loose weight i am 5,9 size 14 but its impossible as the pain i get when i exercise through my endo is horrific!
> 
> Just thought i would geg in u all!
> 
> Scared and wanting a baby is worst feeling ever when u cant how u want too
> 
> Xxx :wacko:

Welcome Carley. Hopefully you get an appointment soon. X


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies

Due to only 3 of us being able to make the meet up today i am thinking we should re-arrange for another time. Shame it didnt work out but we all have a lot going on an the timing is just off xxx


----------



## Jules78

Sorry AQ I really did want to come, hopefully as lindy says we can do something before Christmas. Hope your ok, sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey AQ - thanks for letting me know and trying to arrange a get to gether. Defo do it soon 

take care all x x x x


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah it's a shame but can't be helped. Is it wrong that I'm still going to take advantage of the babysitter I've arranged... Going to have a bath, & chill out for a few hours instead :haha:

thanks for trying to arrange it though AQ, let me know if you arrange another at all. Really would be nice to meet you all.

x


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone well AF arrived yesterday so that was 47 days! :wacko:

Liklgems: our follow up was rubbish just seen the nurse who couldnt answer anything. I was just told I responded well and they will probably keep me on the same protocol for when I want to start again 

AQ: Im so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

Welcome to the new girlies: good luck with your OH's results Carly x 

HI to everyone else x


----------



## Carly_rebek

Melbram said:


> Hi everyone well AF arrived yesterday so that was 47 days! :wacko:
> 
> Liklgems: our follow up was rubbish just seen the nurse who couldnt answer anything. I was just told I responded well and they will probably keep me on the same protocol for when I want to start again
> 
> AQ: Im so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the new girlies: good luck with your OH's results Carly x
> 
> HI to everyone else x

Thank you and to you all! Nice to see support from friendly strangers xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you ladies.

I am thinking we should arrange something for around 2wks before xmas? maybe on a sunday for lunch and a few drinks. If everyone can let me know what sunday suits them best il arrange everything as im free any sunday in Dec xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

hi all, hope everyone has had a good sunday

Following IVF - did anyones periods change drastically? Mine have become much shorter and I'm spotting now - never happened to me before - any ideas?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Gemz- My periods tend to be a little all over the place for a few months after ivf but seem to be settling down a little now. Don't think i have ever had spotting though. Think everyone is different though.

Africa- Sunday isn't a great day for me as dh often works Saturday so Sunday is his only day off. We have lots of jobs to do on our house before we can put it on the market so really need to keep Sunday free to do those together. 

Welcome Carly, hope things start to progress for you.

Jules- Hope all is well x x

afm- I have just e mailed Belgium to hurry our results up. I need to know what our next steps are going to be x x


----------



## africaqueen

Aww that's a shame as Sunday is the only day i get off too as work a lot of saturdays :(
Maybe we could do a wk day evening meet instead of everyone is ok with that xxx


----------



## Melbram

Likklegemz said:


> hi all, hope everyone has had a good sunday
> 
> Following IVF - did anyones periods change drastically? Mine have become much shorter and I'm spotting now - never happened to me before - any ideas?

HI Gems 

Mine have been a bit all over the place if I remember rightly I came on on test day after IVF and was on for 12 days had about a week off then came on again for 2 days. They then went back to normal as AF arrived on day 31 but this month it was 48 days and I had spotting throughout the month which isnt usual for me....we will see what happens next month!


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hey girlies, not been on here for a while. A lot has been going on. The get together sounds great. AQ text me when you rearrange, I don't get time to check this as often now I'm back at work. 

I'm not going to bother with the personals. There are too many so I'm going to wish you all the best. 

Afm- iv just really tried to force myself to accept being a mother is something I never will be. I really thought I was coping until today. My sis in law rang me a month ago to tell me she was pregnant with her 2nd and now the other one rang me to tell me she is pregnant with her 4th. I thought I would be ok but I can't stop crying and I'm a total wreck. It's bad enough with the one but now two I really don't know how I'm going to get through the next nine months. I'm going to have to hibernate and try and get out of as many family gatherings as I can. Sorry for moaning, I just needed to get it off my chest. I know u will understand


----------



## Lindylou

Baby dust- sending you massive hugs. It is a serious blow when you here that news and it's all you pray for. Are you not trying ivf again in the future? Have you considered other options to be a mum? I know we all want ivf to work but know everyone of us has thought what we would do if it didn't. Sending you massive hugs and love. 

AQ- midweek could be good- late night shopping, Christmas lights etc. x


----------



## Melbram

Sorry to hear your having a bad time babydust - I think there is something in the water at the moment that we dont know about :shrug: 

Will you go for another round of IVF or consider adoption? I would definately adopt if possible if IVF didnt work out for us although I do struggle to get my head around it :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Babydust- Nice to see you back with us but so sorry your struggling so much. Keep the faith! it WILL happen one day for you. Where there is life there is hope. I know we all have our down days and i have many moments like this but deep down i 'know' il be a mother one day, somehow. Don't be alone. Text me anytime and i mean that xxx

Lindy- Yes midweek could work well. We will sort something x

Hi to Melbram, Sharkey, Gemz, Lisa, Susie and all the gang xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Baby dust - all I can say is my heart goes out to you and I just hope you find a way through it. My brother and his girlfriend have just had their first baby and I was heartbroken when they told me. I have accepted it now and have actually loved being with the baby but I can only imagine the pain I will feel if they have another before me. Try and keep as positive as you can, I know it's hard.

Hi to everyone else. X

AFM - Me and hubby have just been for our blood tests at the Hewitt. So we just have to wait for an appointment now. I know the appointment will probably be next year now but any ideas when we might get a letter?


----------



## BabydustxXx

thanks for all your lovely comments, cant be on for long. im in middle of teaching and sent students off for a break. i thought i would pop on while they are away.

i just feel like someone has stabbed me right through the heart but i know i need to get a grip. i never felt like this when my brothers wife or sister told me they were expecting. i really dont know why i am feeling like this with my in laws. i am feeling so bitter about it. it really wound me up when my bro in law said if we have twins u can have one. so glad it was over the phone cuz i may have thumped him. i just had to say im a lady of luxuary and i dont need ur kid cramping my style. really hate myself for saying it but i couldnt help it. coming from an asian family i constantly get the sly remarks i can just see them getting worse now. 

got to go students are back and i need to stop blubbing


----------



## Likklegemz

Aww babydust - I'm sending you lots of hugs, I cant imagine what your going through - but stay positive you never know.

Afm I've had a tough couple of days. Been crying and lashing out at eveyone. Feels like the pain of the last few months has never lifted; I've never stormed off from work and walked 3 miles home before in my life - left my car and everything the other day everything was just too much.

Feels like I need a proper holiday, but with attempting to try IVF again in January cant really book anything

Hope everyone is ok hugs x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Babydust- people can say the things that cut you deeply without realising it. I remembers partner in work saying his friend was on number 5 -they just keep having babies maybe I should have a fling with him. It broke my heart. Wanting a baby is all consuming and it is a constant need you carry around with you. Sending you massive hugs. It is so difficult. We all understand and have all felt the bitterness
Xxxx

Likkle- try and get a break of you can. Going into your next round relaxed and focused can only help. It is such a roller coaster. Get yourself right so you are ready to hopefully get your BFP. 

Hugs to you all and prayers. Xxx


----------



## Del xx

Good morning lovely ladies! Just thought I would pop in to see how everyone is doing and to say hello!
Hope ur all ok,I've not read all of the past posts as there were so many,good luck with upcoming appointments and treatments Xx 

I've not posted for ages as I've not been too good, finally the stress and heartache of 4 fails, my partners illness and a inspection at work caught up with me!! Collapsed in work,and have been off since. My body just gave up on me! Xx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks ladies. I feel much better now. Had a good old cry and talk with dh and just reminded each other we will always have each other. I also told my sis in laws not to discuss their pregnancy in front of me which they were fine about. 

Iv not really decided on next steps. I was just happy prodding along looking forward to Xmas and this happened and its knocked me for six. We have decided to go visit the herbalist in Birmingham and see what he has got to say. I'm going to try and avoid pumping myself with drugs as much as I can. If I'm still in this position next year then I may think about another go. Iv managed to lose half a stone, aiming for another stone and I should be my ideal weight and I can start feeling sexy again.

Del so sorry to hear u burned urself out. Seems like u need to a break. No matter how hard u try and make someone understand what ur going thru they don't understand unless they have gone thru it. Work have been good with me but they don't totally understand


----------



## Lindylou

Del- so sorry you have had to go through this. It takes such an emotional and physical toll on you and then on top of that the everyday stresses can make you feel everything is caving in on you. Sending you hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Carly_rebek

We got results back and my oh has cystic-fibrosis and i have to wait 4 weeks for my cf results! My oh is havin sperm removed in broadgreen thru an op after xmas! Absolutely devastated for him more than anythin!! 

Hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Del, try and take it easy! Big hugs! I know how you feel, try to stay positive - get lots of rest you deserve a break

Carly welcome to the thread from me, I'm so sorry for you both sending lots of hugs x x

Afm having a tough time, should get our file from the women's this week - waiting on it so I can get a second opinion over the infection that keeps coming back since my HSG, want a second opinion as I'm struggling with what happened to me. The Hewitt centres been lovely but I just don't feel like I can trust the hospital at the monent - does that make sense?

X x


----------



## Carly_rebek

Thank you! Likklegemz!! Hope u r ok!! Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Carly- I'm so sorry. It is such a difficult time for you both with all this going on. Sending hugs

Likkle- as lovely as people can be to you if you don't feel confident with the answers you are being given you have to get a 2nd opinion for your own sanity. Where are you going for 2nd opinion? Hugs. 

Love to everybody else. Xxx

Is anybody cycling before Christmas or is it all January/February now?


----------



## Carly_rebek

Thank you lindylou!! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Gosh a lot of us are having a terrible time aren't we?! I have not been on here much as with work and feeling so sad about losing my friend i am putting ivf on back burner for next wk or so. Funeral is tuesday. Ordered a single pink rose with a diamante to put on Jane's coffin as she loved anything pink and glittery. I am struggling to accept she has gone. I keep going to text her and tell her stuff.

I pray 2013 brings us all some joy. There has been enough heartache that's for sure. I want us all with pregnancy tickers next year! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Here here AQ. Let us hope 2013 brings lots of joy on here. 
A lovely gesture to your dear friend. Xxxx hugs xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Hello everyone

So sad to read that lots of you are having a hard time at the moment. I often wonder if I should still post on the thread, given my fortunate situation, however I do want to show my support to you all and hope that my story gives you all some hope. I remember all too well the heartache of seeing af every month and everyone around you getting pregnant. I had more or less given up on my dream of a bfp at age 39, so miracles really can happen. We are all praying that 2013 brings bfp's for you all.

AQ, Del and babydust I am thinking of you :hugs:

AQ will be thinking of you especially tomorrow, such a difficult time you are having, praying you have some joy in the new year. The rose sounds a lovely idea x

Carly welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear about your test results, :hugs: Hope you are ok x 

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

Susie sue- it really helped me on this thread seeing people who had been where I was and had got the joy we all wish for. I found it a comfort x


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Don't leave us! you have been tremendous support throughout and we all appreciate that. You also give us much needed hope. Thank you xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Susie you've been lots of support and given lots of hope!

AQ hope the funeral went well

Del nice to see you back on the thread - hope everything is ok and your relaxing loads

Afm went out with friends only had a few glasses of wine and ended up flat on my face! Turns out the tablets I'm on shouldn't be taken with alcohol - rather nasty lesson learnt!

I've got an appointment to see a gynaecologist at whiston hospital next week, and were seeing care manchester week after to see an ivf specialist. Want to keep everything open at the moment until I have my follow up at the women's

Hope your all ok


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- good luck with appts. It helps being pro active I found. 

AQ- hugs

Hope everybody is doing ok.


----------



## africaqueen

Well yesterday was every bit as sad as i thought it would be. As well as being sad saying goodbye to Jane i was sad thinking about my mums funeral as it was at the same place last August. I was back in work today and so drained and felt so ill. Went doctor before and she said iv got shingles again ;( cos my immune system is so run down. Roll on the wkend so i can recover. Im on strong antibiotics for a wk.

We had our appt yesterday and the cons pretty much said we won't get funding for this next cycle but advised us to try our mp and see if she can help us with the re-appeal so we are going to do this. Either way we will be starting in March so feeling very optimistic now. He is going to send me a appt for gyne outpatients for Jan/feb to have a hysteroscopy and uterine scratch(helps aid implantation) and me an dh have a appt for 19th of feb to get everything in place for starting in march  

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry no personals, im so shattered. Il pop on tomorrow after work xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ - you need to be selfish now and get yourself strong for march. Are you doing anything to prepare or just chilling and go for it xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- I am only going to have a few drinks xmas and new year and then not at all in prep for march's cycle and i am still on the DHEA, strong dose vitamin E and my pre conception tabs. Dh is on male pre conception tabs and zinc daily and we are eating a healthy diet with occasional treats. I am also going to start exercising more reg and lose at least 2 stones as want to give this 100% so i know we have done our best. How are you doing? x

Hi to Susie, Laura, Melbram, Sharkey, MrsE, Babydust, Gemz, Del and carly xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies 

Hope all ok. 

AQ - I'm having a hysteroscopy next week privately to establish is my bicornia uterus is partial or complete if partial they will remove it there and then. Not looking forward to it. 

Also had a load of bloods immune, killer cells, etc so waiting for them to come back

Then assuming bloods normal and the uterus is sorted we're doing a priming cycle again privately. Not at HC though. Just sorting out getting the drugs so we can start on our jan cycle. 

So at least we are doing everything to maximise our chances and changin protocols. I'm going back to accupuncture too early dec in preparation. 

Fingers crossed 2013 is all our year we truly deserve to have our babies xxx

Sorry for the lack of personals and welcome to all the new ladies x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Hope it goes well for you next wk. Let me know what happens so i am prepared. Are you having it at the womens? i think they sometimes use deep sedation for it but not sure? mine wont be till early next year. I think they will knock you out if they may need to do surgery too. Same with me as might poss have a d&c due to how awful my periods are but not sure yet. We will get there in the end xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse&#9728;- good luck with it all. Where are you having it done. 

AQ- I Cut down on my drinking last Christmas- but did have a few new years eve!! You have the best motivation in the world up get yourself in shape but I know how hard it is. Try relaxation / meditation if you can because I think getting your head in the right place is as important as the physical stuff and you have been through so much. Xx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - I'm having it done privately my new consultant is in Cheshire and he's the one that got all the PCT to do AMH test as standard now plus he is the DHEA man done loads of research papers so he's doing it for me. Nope won't be going to women's for any part o my treatment. 

I will let you know I am getting knocked out even though its keyhole surgery so that we can get on with a cycle end dec/early jan. putting me on priming cycle assuming all my bloods come back ok. 

Keep you posted x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

MrsE and AQ - Just to let you know i had a hysterescopy a few months ago and it was fine. It was at the womens and they gave me a general anesthetic. When i cam round i had some strongish cramps which passed after an hour or so. a bled for a bit after but that was it really. Nothing to worry about. Hope it goes ok for you MrsE.


----------



## MrsE75

AQ if you don't mind me asking why are you have a hysteroscopy do you have same bicornia problem as me?


----------



## Lindylou

What is hysterscopy and why is it done?

Dr wants to put me on antibiotics because just cannot shake off the lingering cough I have but don't want to take anything. He looked at me like I was mad.


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone.... How you all doing???
I had a hysteroscopy just to have a look round, I have very long irregular AFs!! They took some biopsies too. Didn't feel anything from the hysteroscopy but I had a laparoscopy at the same time .... with stitches and that took about a week to feel back to normal. 
Sounds like everyone is going through it at the moment : ( thinking of you all. 
It was 12 months ago since my dad passed away last week.... So been feeling it too, definately puts day to day hassles into perspective!
Anyone heard from jules lately ...don't think she has been on for a while?
Love x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone.
I have just had a letter from the Women's telling me I have to go back to redo my prolactin test and now I'm really worried! Read up on it slightly but still don't understand how it effects fertility. I have regular cycles and ovulate every month. This is going to delay things further now isn't it? &#128542;


----------



## Joanne C

Hi lovetoeatcake..... I have high prolactin never caused me any problems...they will put you on medication which brings it down really quick. Nothing to worry about x


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls :flower:

AQ hope you are managing to relax after your tough week. Funerals are so hard, I found that each one I went to after my mum died just brought it all back :hugs: Your pre cycle plan sounds very much like mine was, healthy eating, with some treats thrown in, bit of exercise and some pma! Really hoping that this time next year we are all stalking your pregnancy journal!! Xx 

MrsE sounds like you have a good doctor there, he's hoping for a positive start to 2013 for you x 

Jo I was also thinking about Jules, hope everything is ok x

Lindy hope you feel better soon, the doc wouldn't prescribe anything harmful to baby and you need to look after yourself xx 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Joanne C said:


> Hi lovetoeatcake..... I have high prolactin never caused me any problems...they will put you on medication which brings it down really quick. Nothing to worry about x

Thanks for answering Joanne. Did the Hewitt Centre sort that for you? Did you have to have an MRI scan? Thanks x


----------



## Joanne C

Hi lovetoeatcake....I had it all done at Murrayfields which is on the wirral inc the MRI. I found out I had it before I got referred to the womens. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

Just. Quick message from me before I get dragged out to the shops!

Mrse hope your op is a success!! Where will you be doing your ivf afterwards?

Hi jo, I know what you mean about thinking of the past. When we want thru our first round of ivf, couldn't believe we got a bfn he same day as we miscarried the year before

Haven't heard from Jules neither - hope she's ok

Afm waiting on fu still - not long to go 18 th December and then well be considering moving clinics. All my medical notes came this week - massive shock what was in there - stuff they didn't even tell me! My trust is now definitely broken, don't know how I could trust them after this 

Xx x


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone - havent posted for a while

Mrs E good luck with all your tests

Sorry to see some of you have not been having a good time recently - roll on 2013 this year has been awful! Lots of us cycling in the New Year so FX for a flurry of BFP!

Gems: Did you have to pay for a copy of your notes? where will you think about moving to?


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- they are not meant to keep anything from you Definitaley something you need to discuss when you get there. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys 

Yeah I know. Been snapping at hubby a lot the weekend as I've been so upset! Part of me wants to cancel our follow up appointment as what's the point??? Judging what everyone has said here its anticlimax and doesn't answer the questions you want! I just want to get my frosties out of there and run! I know it's had some successes - there's lots of people on here who have had their miracle baby, I just don't see that happening to me now if I stay! 

The only problem thou, as manchester is our nearest other clinic, it's difficult to get to for me (as I haven't got a car) and hubby works away in the week, add in work and time off etc. it'll be a stuggle. Feels like I'm falling apart and that ill have to stay there if I want our family

It didn't cost me for one set of notes as it was part of an official complaint, but I'd request the other set and its cost me 26 quid. Te most they can charge is 40 for all your records for photocopying etc. but not a penny more

All you need to do is contact the health records department and they'll arrange the forms and stuff to release it


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Yes i am going to look into meditation as well as getting physically fit as i am a strong believer of strong mind equals strong body. Hope you feel better soon. I wouldnt worry too much about antibiotics as many are safe for pregnancy and im sure they would not prescribe anything that would put you at risk x

Lovetoeatcake- Glad the hysterscopy is nothing to worry about. Hope your doing ok x

MrsE- Mr Kingsland wants me to have a hysterscopy seeing as i have had 2 failed implantations and also as i have been bleeding on and off lately and in a lot of pain in that region so wants to check my womb is ok and he is also going to perform a uterine scratch whilst im under as it can help aid implantation. Anything is worth a try now x

Joanne- Thinking of you and know how hard 1st anniversaries are. It was a year since my mum died on 8th of August and a very sad time to reflect on x

Susie- Yes as well as Jane's funeral being so sad as i was there to say goodbye to my best friend it also brought back my own mum's funeral and made it even more heartbreaking. I pray you are stalking my pregnancy journal next year too. I really need our child all the more since losing my mum. I need my own family to focus on the future x

Hi to everyone else x

Nothing to report here. my shingles are going nicely with the strong antibiotics iv been on. Had a chilled wkend and back to work tomorrow on a new campaign again. xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Its busy on here at the moment.

Gemz- sorry that you feel you can't trust them anymore. as you have said though lots of people have had their miracle babies there.

Africa- so sorry about your friend. sending hugs.

Mrse-Which clinic is you expert at? has he said anymore about natural ivf?

Hi to everyone else x x

afm - tests in Belgium
came back clear for husbands sperm so looks like its all my fault and my poor quality eggs. They feel that the assisted activation could still help us but we have decided to go with the estrogen primming cycle first and if needed go over to Belgium in the summer holidays. i start my estrogen at the beginning of December as long as it won't end up clashing with Christmas. i am so scared but i have to try everything for my baby.


----------



## bugs

Hi all hope everyone is well, just thought I'd pop in and say Hi. 

Well I've just had my protocol and prescription through and it's come out at a whopping £1600 just for meds and that doesn't include the intralipid infusion for £300. They've put me on 6 amps per day of Menopur so that is the bulk of the cost at around £1200. He's also prescribed 3 other tablets to take during and HRT before god knows what it's all for. 

Really we didn't stand a chance getting preggers naturally even if I did have tubes so luckily we have all these wonderful drugs to help us. Cevaeh looks like we'll be cycling around the same time xxx 

Hope everyone else is battling on #6 here I come xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Glad you getting better AQ. Keep that PMA xxxx

Likkle- how does it work getting your frosties? I found my fu helpful in the sense they told me the positive things they had found doing the treatment. Go armed with questions!


----------



## cvaeh

Hi bugs

Yes it does. your drugs bill sounds similar to mine. They have put me on six amps as well. i have only ever done three so was surprised by the sudden jump. I have to take cyclo proventro or something like that for twenty one days, wait for four to seven days for a bleed and then start with the menopur. i start with another estrogen and steroids when i stim. i am just worried my day one will be over the Christmas break. i have worked it out and my first scan should be about the 7th Jan but worried there will be no one there over Christmas if i have problems. do you know how long they shut for over Christmas?
Number five for me so just behind you x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck cvah. Xxxxx it is nobodies fault, don't blame yourself, you wouldn't blame dh if it was his sperm. It is beyond your control so don't carry that on your shoulders. X

Go bugs!!!! Hopefully all these drugs will click and you get your BFP soon x


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah and bugs- are you both DR now? X


----------



## cvaeh

Hi lindylou
I am on short protocol again but just have to take hrt for a month before. It is supposed to protect the developing eggs i think. I am going to check their opening times over Christmas before i take it though as don't want to end up with problems and no one to help. I really don't want to have to wait though as my mum and dad will be away the following month and they are fantastic support and help with lifts to the hospital and i don't think i have time to waste with my amh x x


----------



## bugs

cvaeh said:


> Hi bugs
> 
> Yes it does. your drugs bill sounds similar to mine. They have put me on six amps as well. i have only ever done three so was surprised by the sudden jump. I have to take cyclo proventro or something like that for twenty one days, wait for four to seven days for a bleed and then start with the menopur. i start with another estrogen and steroids when i stim. i am just worried my day one will be over the Christmas break. i have worked it out and my first scan should be about the 7th Jan but worried there will be no one there over Christmas if i have problems. do you know how long they shut for over Christmas?
> Number five for me so just behind you x x x x

I've got the close down dates with my protocol but I've left it in my mums so I'll let you know when I get it. I think they are back open for business from the 2nd. 

Your prescription sounds like mine, I'm on metformin now and start HRT on day 5 next month then go onto short protocol. I'll list what I'm on when I get my prescription I'm gonna go the asda and see if they can do it cheaper I'm also going to go begging at the doctors to see if they can do anything seeing as though the nhs have give us shite all else xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Thanks

I got the hrt from boots and thankfully that was only five pounds.
Hopefully i will be okay starting in December then. It actually says to start hrt with my December period so they must think it is going to be okay x x


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs, Cveah looks like I will also be having all the stimm and scans in jan too! 

I'm seeing a consultant who works at GyneHealth someone a know who has bad endemetrosis has two children with him. Also doing atagonist priming cycle. Got my op tomorrow, assuming both our new bloods and immune are ok I will have AF early dec 2 wks later start with hormone patches, have AF early jan, scan to check I have follies naturally and start injections day 2 or 3 I'm on 3 different drugs this time gonal f, cetrotide and luveris. Not bought my drugs yet awaiting to get my op out the way. Bought my patches which cost £30 expecting it to be between £1-1,500. So pretty similar. Exciting to think that we could all be pregnant by end of jan!! What an amazing new year gift that would be! Fingers crossed for us all xxx

Gemz - sounds like you are stuck between a rock and hard place I think go to the fu cos you've waited so long and ask them why there are things you were never told. You have to hear them out and then if you are still not happy then look elsewhere. Did you get your appt with care think you we're going?

Xx


----------



## bugs

Hi Cevaeh the dates show 1st date to start short protocol is the 26th December so you should be fine. 

Hi MrsE hope your well, can't believe we'll all be cycling together maybe we should start a care thread !!!!

Also if you have to pay for your meds I got in touch with central homecare and they've quoted me for Menopur £13.65 per vial where Care are charging £17.93 and when you need 72 of them like I do that will save us about £300. I'm going to get a quote from Asda but I don't think they'll beat that. I've also been to my doctors begging to see if they'll prescribe the clexane and pio injections on the nhs so just waiting for them to get back to me xxxx


----------



## bugs

My full meds list looks like this: 
Menopur x 72 
Cetrotide x 7 
Clexane 40mg injection x10
Dexamethasone 2mg tablets x90
Metformin 850mg tablets x90
Oestradiol valerate - climaval 2mg tablets x56
Ovitrelle 250mcg injection x1
Cyclo-progynova 2mg x 1 pack 
Prontogest 100mg/1ml IM injection x5
Plus 1 intralipid infusion, asprin and calcichew.


----------



## cvaeh

Mrse- yes lets hope its our year and we all get bfps in the new year. I have looked on the website of your clinic. Where is the one you go to based as there seems to be loads of different locations.

bugs - Thanks for that. i just hope my period doesn't make an early appearance this week and mess things up. Wow, that seems a big saving. where did you hear about them? Is it exactly the same menopur? x x

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## bugs

cvaeh said:


> Mrse- yes lets hope its our year and we all get bfps in the new year. I have looked on the website of your clinic. Where is the one you go to based as there seems to be loads of different locations.
> 
> bugs - Thanks for that. i just hope my period doesn't make an early appearance this week and mess things up. Wow, that seems a big saving. where did you hear about them? Is it exactly the same menopur? x x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x x

It's a pharmacy that my mum read about online. A few people had recommended it. It is Menopur it's exactly the same I think because they buy in bulk they get it cheaper xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with op tomorrow cvah. X

Wishing you all luck with new cycles. !! Fx xxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Lindy - it's me having a small op tomorrow but thank you! 

Cveah - not sure on the rules if we're allowed to mention clinics and doctors not at HC but I go to The Alex in Cheshire and I'm under Dr Nardo - he's lovely, italian, recommended by a couple of people and very much about maximising your chances of pregnancy hence my op tomorrow and all the bloods I've had done to rule out as much as we can before next cycle. 

If you want his details PM me and I'll give them to you.

I don't have my amounts of meds yet just the names! So not done the shopping around yet. 

Hi to the rest of the gang xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry mrse- brain not with it! Hugs for tomorrow x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Good luck for tomorrow. I hope all goes well. Thinking of you x

Cvaeh and Bugs- Wishing you both tons of luck with your treatment plans. Sounds like you both have everything covered and are gonna kick this IVF lark into touch this time! we are strong women and we WILL be mothers one day for sure x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I wanted to ask if they is anything else i should be asking to be on for next cycle? iv had 2 failed implantations so maybe something to aid our embie to stick? any advice greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ they will prob mention they use embryo glue at HC now as standard part of treatment. That is supposed to help implantation

Good luck. 

Just waiting to go down - wish they would hurry up I'm starving and thirsty!!! Ha, ha xx


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone..a lot going on!! Hope everyone is doing well. Away at mo, so just on my phone.
How was your op mrse?? What was it for?
AQ - I had embryo glue.... Not sure if that is standard or not, maybe worth checking? Are you having you op at the women's or APH?
Love to all x


----------



## Lindylou

What is embryo glue??

Hope op went well xx


----------



## MrsE75

When I went for my 2nd cycle at HC they had started using embryo glue as part of standard treatment now. It's a solution the embryos are washed with before they go back at et supposed to be a solution that's found naturally in the uterus so hence helps with implantation or something like that. 

My op went surprisingly well I'm better today than I thought it would be but he's a fantastic Gyne I would go to him if I needed anything done. Good thing about my consultant is he's a Gyne and fertility specialist so he knows exactly what's going on. I don't have a bicornia uterus but I do have a smaller than normal uterus so he will only put back one embryo. But he's happy there is nothing there that will prevent me from imam ring and carrying a baby full term. Just waiting for bloods now and then we can get going. 

I'm a little gutted we can't have 2 embryos put back to double our chances and all that cos know frozen embryos only have a 25% chance of survival. But glad nothing else showed up!!

Xx


----------



## susiesue

MrsE glad your op went well and it sounds like you have a really good doctor there. You got to blast last time so hopefully you will get good embies again and one good one is all you need, got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Cvaeh and bugs I'm praying for new year bfp's for you as well and extra special Xmas presents in 2013 :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :flower: Hope everyone is well and wrapping up warm in the cold weather xx


----------



## bugs

That's good news MrsE, when you get your protocol make sure you shop around for your meds I can't believe the difference in price xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I have had a long chat with dh and have been working out dates. It is touch and go whether i will be able to start before the Christmas close down so we have decided we aren't going to start the estrogen till after Christmas which will mean we will be stimulating February instead. I am a bit worried that i am leaving my already poor quality eggs more time but i don't want to take the estrogen and then not be able to start. We have decide to try and enjoy Christmas.

Mrse- it sound like your op went well and all sounds good.

hope everyone else is well x x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news mrse. All sounding hopeful. 

Is it just mrse cvah and bugs starting? Bring on bfps in 2013!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been awol the past few days! I cant believe how busy in work I've been.

Theres been loads of stuff going on - which I havent had a chance to catch up on everything - but from what I've quickly skimmed thru

Mrse - glad you op went well. When did you last have IVF at the HC? Was it just after me? I had it in September - I really cant remember. I dont recall them using embryo glue with me

Bugs / Cvaeh - I cant believe the cost of the drugs! Its super expensive!!! Fx that 2013 is YOUR year! :) and you'll get to enjoy Christmas without all the worry of the medication

AQ - I'll email Friday with letter I havent forgot super sorry! :)

AFM, my appointment at Care was lovely, and unless I hear that it'll be risky to move our embryos we've more or less decided that we'll probablly move clincis if nothing improves at the Women's. Part of me hopes it will improve and I can relax there, as getting time of work for hospital appointments can be a nightmare - add in travel time it's going to be rather awkward. I need to be armed with questions, the appointments not that far away now so I'm trying to come up with stuff but constantly drawing a blank (other than asking why half our embryos developed abnormally, and how come I had some an extream reaction after ec and afterwards when af turned up) - any thoughts / suggestions would be brilliant. Which ever way we go, we'll be starting Jan / Feb too!

Hey to everyone else - big hugs x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- I'm sure a couple of weeks will make no difference but giving you peace of mind and relaxin over Christmas will pay dividends. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Glad everyone is planning ahead for 2013 cycles and il be joining you all as we start again beginning of March 

MrsE- Glad your op went well and you recovered well, and i have never heard of embryo glue so will mention this at our appt in feb x

Gemz- Aww thank you for sorting out the letter for me. Means a lot x

Hi to Lindy, Susie, Cvaeh, bugs and all the gang. Sorry for lack of personals. Im in bed now and have literally not stopped all day x

AFM- I have appt at lwh on the 13th Dec in the gyne dept to get sorted for my op date etc so not long. xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck AQ. Are you able to ship around gor your meds? Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - can you let me know how you get a number to call asda for a quote looked online and cannot find one!?

I've called Central Homecare and Pharmasure (that's how HC had my drugs sent by so thought it was worth a quote!). My clinic have given me costs and ill try asda and see what we can save!


----------



## MrsE75

So far managed to shave £484.80 off the price quoted by my clinic and £503.64 of the highest quote so far! Crazy how much places think they can charge you for the same drug. It means I will be buying stuff from 2 places but to save nearly £500 I think I can cope!


----------



## bugs

What's pharmeasure like are they cheaper than central homecare. You have to take your prescription in to the pharmacy at asda and they quote it for you the only thing with asda is they don't provide any needles or syringes. 

It might be worth trying superdrug aswell they're meant to be quite reasonable xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - Pharmasure are cheaper for some drugs one of the drugs I need they said they don't do but also with them there is £25 cold store charge for anything you need to be refrigerated so need to bear that in mind. 

Unless Asda can come up with something I don't think I'm going to get it more than nearly £500 cheaper but will give them a try. I will prob be going with a mix of 2 places for drugs so I will have to ask my consultant to do two different prescriptions.


----------



## bugs

It's the Menopur for me because I need so much but central homecare have quoted just under £14 per vial where the clinic quoted £18 so that alone saves £300 so I'll probably stick with homecare. It's getting close now I'm so excited xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

The drugs are so expensive. It is annoying that the left over drugs we have are thrown away, I understand why but what a waste!!


----------



## bugs

I don't understand it Lindy especially the Menopur and stuff that is individually wrapped. There should be a way you can give them away as you say it's so expensive luckily I've got some progesterone shots left over from last time coz they're a tenner each !!!!


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone, sorry its been so long! Have been reading the thread tho so think I'm up to date with you all!! 

Well I'm 17 weeks now, we get scanned every 2 weeks with the twins so that's all good. But a few weeks ago at the nuchal scan they found a lot of swelling and fluid around one of the twins head and neck. It all suddenly got very complicated and confusing.... We were told that several things could happen , it could be downs, could be heart defects, any number of syndromes.... And even that nature could take its course and we could lose 1 if not both of them. With them being identical twins and sharing a placenta, the chances that both of them would have something wrong with them was increased. So yea, that wasn't fun. They asked us to think about having an amnio done, but it would have to be done twice as they would both have to be tested. 
So we had to wait 3 weeks to see what had happened, which was last week. I'm pleased to say that the swelling has reduced, in half and the professor we are under is happy with progress. So back to our 2 weekly appointments and hoping next time we go its gone completely !! We are under the fetal medicine unit which specialises in multiple pregnancies at the womens and I have to say they are absolutely amazing..

So that's a little round up of my news, hope everyone is doing ok and I look forward to hearing of the new cycles that a lot of you are on soon..... Spreading lots of baby dust everywhere !! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules78

P.s I meant to say, I still have stuff left over from my cycle if it can be any use to anyone... I've got cyclogest left...Syringes..... Not sure what else will have a look xx


----------



## Lindylou

Oh jules that must have been so worrying. Hope everything goes ok at next scan. Xxxx are you going to find out what you are having? Hugs xxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jules- that sounds very scary! Im glad things are looking better though, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly from now on and those babies are born healthy!

Bugs/E75/Cvaeh - wow i never realised how expensive the drugs are! I assuming when you are having NHS cycles this is included? I remember them saying at PIE that we have to pay for the prescriptions. Its even more to consider if we need to go private. I have my fingers crossed for you al!

AFM- Trying to be patient and not worry to much about my potentially high prolactin levels. They redid my bloods on Thursday and the nurse said that it is likely my results came back high and this test will be able to tell if it was caused by anxiety etc or if i do have actually high levels, i think. I have read up a bit on it and I'm not worried so much about having this, as i know it can easily be treated with medication. I'm mainly worried about the delay it will cause. I will have to be referred to another doctor and god knows how long that will take! Also i have been stalking another thread and a girl who attended PIE the same day as me, and had her bloods a day after me (the original ones), has her appointment through for the 20 December. So now I'm sulking.

By the way who is secretly gutted that Kate and Prince William are expecting? Because shamefully i am.


----------



## cvaeh

lovetoeatcake- yes you have to pay a prescription charge on nhs cycles but it isn't much. i am glad you said that about prince William and Kate as i am incredibly jealous and am sick of hearing about it already x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

cvaeh said:


> lovetoeatcake- yes you have to pay a prescription charge on nhs cycles but it isn't much. i am glad you said that about prince William and Kate as i am incredibly jealous and am sick of hearing about it already x x

i know! Its all over the newspapers, speculating on names and if it could be twins! She is only 8 weeks for goodness sake! She has another 7 months + to go! Might have to avoid newspapers/news/the world for the next year! lol


----------



## Lindylou

I'm sick of Kate and will already!! Seriously enough of it all!! Media overdrive and too much gushing. Going to be a long few months ladies!!


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- So glad everything turned out well. What a worrying time that must of been x

Hi to Cvaeh, lovetoeatcake, Lindy,Gemz and all the gang x

AFM- I got af yesterday and by last night i was literally howling in agony and had to get my dad round as dh was at work. Ended up in hospital for 3hrs lying on a bed in agony, had a blood test and ob's done and waited all that time and still no doctor so i came home :( the nurse did say that her sister was exact same and it was Endo so i read up on it and i think i have it. Got a appt to see Mr Garzvani on the 13th in Gynae clinic so hoping to get some investigations sorted and this agony reduced xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Everyone :flower:

I've read all your posts and have been lurking In the background but have'nt posted as I felt It was unfair for me to talk about my pregnancy when all you ladies are still on this rollercoaster...... :kiss: 

Anyways I'll just get straight to the point and give an up-date on our situation, well as of yesterday we have been given an offical date for my Induction from the cons due to my Gestational Diabetes and previous history, eeeeek wait for It ~ (24th December) so It looks like It will either be the birth on 24th,25th,26th :haha: Both of us honestly cant believe that we will be parents within 18-20 days time :happydance:!! These weeks have totally flown by, It only feels like yesterday when I felt deflated by putting back a single 12 cell embie and here we are, WOW x 

Im sorry for the lack of personals but It's just a quick one from me as I'm currently sat at my desk working, wanted to wish you well for the up-coming xmas celebrations etc...... Will keep you galz posted and will be lurking to see your progress x x x x:hugs:x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Sharkey, congrats on due date! My brother was born on Xmas day so he's our baby Jesus! :)

AQ, hope your feeling better now. 

Afm well AQ wasn't the only one to take a trip to hospital this week! :( AF arrived Sunday and I stupidly went into work despite being in a lot of pain. Don't ask me what exactly happened as I'm still not sure, one minute I'd just stood up from my desk and the next min I had passed out! Rather scary. Had bloods, scans etc to see if they could find the cause (cue trip to royal then the women's) and as they can't find anything particular other than slightly low iron levels they've put it down to exhaustion and a mix of my medication. Done a review of medicine so well hoping its behind me now!

Sick of Kate and will already! I love our queen but most of the royals do my head in - silently praying for a republic if just to avoid the whole pregnancy issue! So not fair that we've all been trying for ages and they've just got married and it appears fine for them! There's my bitter rant out of the way!


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Lovely to hear from you as you give me so much hope!  can't believe you are due so soon! where did the year go?! bet u are thrilled x

Gemz- Aww hope you feel better soon hun. I am bloody sick of gyne issues and all for nothing up to now?! pray 2013 brings us our joy x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Oh AQ and Likkle hope you are both feeling better. Lets hope they diagnose/
Sort gynae issues out and then adjust your treatment accordingly. Xx

Sharkey- fabulous news! A lovely Christmas baby. What exciting time for you. Sending you love. Cannot wait to see a pic. Xx

Hoping that all the lovely ladies on here get there prayers answered soon. Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

AQ, Likkle hope you both feel better soon. 

We seem to be going through it at the moment don't we!?

Just quick one I've ordered my drugs and found a new supplier thought it was worth sharing - www.calea.co.uk - they are in Runcorn in north west and called central homecare and Pharmasure and calea we're cheaper so for those needing drugs give them a try. My clinic told me about them and they use them all the time. Hope it helps

Afm - just waiting for my AF for a scan and then I'm back on the rollercoaster! Having EC and et in the London clinic cos my consultant sends his more complicated patients there and having better results with low AMH people down there. No big deal for me cos my brother lives down there so have a place to stay if I need it. Not sure how I'm goin to get the time of with my new job started 3 days a week last week but hey!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- they have to let you have time off for ivf. Good luck :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Great news! sounds very promising xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Everyone,
AQ- hope you are ok? I hope your apointment goes well on Thursday. 
Gemz- hope you are feeling better as well.

Can anyone let me know who i should speak to with regards to getting my first appointment arranged? I have had my bloods done (orginally on the 14 November), and i had to do a repeat prolactin test on the 29 November. I haven't heard anything back yet and im not sure who to ring to chase it up? I assume if my blood test has come back ok my next appointment should be with the IVF Nurse?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi lovetoeatcake. I would just phone through to the Hewitt and explain you have not received an appointment yet. They may be able to make one over the phone. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks lovetoeatcake! Feeling better now, although staying off for rest of the week. Still a bit poorly (and the lump on ny head where I hit the floor is still massive!)

Phone the HC and arrange you never know they may have a slot for you somewhere. Looks like you'll be starting in the new year so relax over Christmas and look forward o the madness that is ivf! Hopefully our frozen embie will be used in January so well be around the same time! :)

Waiting on appt with dr k, next week now - seems to have flown and drag on at the same time! I still have no real idea what to ask? What's the process at a follow up?

Hugs to all gem x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks lovetoeatcake! Feeling better now, although staying off for rest of the week. Still a bit poorly (and the lump on ny head where I hit the floor is still massive!)

Phone the HC and arrange you never know they may have a slot for you somewhere. Looks like you'll be starting in the new year so relax over Christmas and look forward o the madness that is ivf! Hopefully our frozen embie will be used in January so well be around the same time! :)

Mrse - I had a bit of a crap time with work last time, I've got thanks to my trade union all the legislation you may need. Technically they have to allow you time off for appointments, embryo transfer, egg collection if sedated then once embryo is implanted regardless of if it works (hopefully it does) then the law treats you as pregnant for four weeks and your covered. The only issue I can see is that you'll be requiring a bit of travel time to appointments and that's a big grey area. Let me know how you get on fx crossed for you x

Waiting on appt with dr k, next week now - seems to have flown and drag on at the same time! I still have no real idea what to ask? What's the process at a follow up?

Hugs to all gem x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lovetoeatcake. Il be so glad to get myself sorted as the amount of pain im in every mth now is beyond the joke :( how are you doing? x

Hi to Lindy, Gemz, Jules, Susie, Lisa and all the gang x

AFM- I have my gyne appt tomorrow morning so hoping to get some tests done and hopefully a operation date for the lap and hysterocopy etc. Its my wedding anniversary today. We have been married 3yrs. Can't believe what we have been thru and we are still no closer to becoming parents :( had a nice day in liverpool tho and had a chinese and did some shopping etc xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone, lots been going on on here I cant keep up.. I will try but apologies if I forget someone :dohh:

Africa and Gems: sorry to hear you have been poorly - hope you get some answers Africa and glad your feeling a bit better Gems

Sharkey: congrats - what a lovely christmas prezzie :cloud9:

MrsE: Good luck with the next round. I hope you manage to sort it with work x like Gems said once the transfer has taken place you are protected under the Equality Act Regs. Although before hand your not protected at all - every company is a bit different and has its own policies but throw the Equality Act at them and they'l probably buckle - they never like to risk it :haha:

I was just wondering whether anyone has had any experience with the IMSI machine or intend to use it on next cycle??


----------



## Melbram

Crossed posts Africa - happy anniversary! good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Gemz- boo to the lump on the head! Make sure you chill for the rest of your week off.
I called the Hewitt yesterday and asked one of the nurses. Someone called Liz (who was lovely by the way) called me back today and said my blood test still wasn't back! But if I don't hear anything within the week to call her back. I'm still hoping to be able to start in January but who knows! I am petrified but just want to start now!
Hi AQ let us know how tomorrow goes! Happy anniversary! X


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck for tomorrow AQ. Kick ass and be pushy!! Happy anniversary to you both. Me and dh were saying we cannot believe the things we have been through in the time we have been together.... You deserve some good fortune. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, Nice to see you back Melbram x

Had my Gynae appt today and my ECG, bp etc was all fine so i am booked in for a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy on the 31st of Jan and if they find scar tissue or Endo they will laser it away whilst im under if possible. They are also going to do a uterine scratch which lasts for 3mths and is said to aid implantation so praying it does the trick for our 3rd cycle which we will now be having in March as want to recover from the surgery and lose some weight an get generally fitter. If the ICSI works we will be due this time next year which is a weird thought but very exciting! i am determined to be optimistic. I have 2 very special guardian angels to watch over me now. My mum and my best friend Jane who passed away last month. Praying 2013 brings all of us our miracles xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Xxxxx fx AQ xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

We've all been a bit quite over the past week, suppose there's not that much going on really - well except the usual Christmas stress (never going into town on a Saturday ever again!)

My follow up is tomorrow! Only seems like yesterday since we had our first attempt at ivf fail. I'm still at a loss what to ask tomorrow, short notice I know but if anyone can give me suggestions that would be great. 

Hope everyone is ok take care gem x


----------



## Melbram

Hope it goes well tomorrow Gems. I didnt get any answers from mine it was just with a nurse x I asked about egg quality, sperm count and quality, whether any embryos were broken during the ICSI process etc x I was just told I responded well and they would probably put me on the same protocol x


----------



## cvaeh

Good luck for tomorrow gemz. i would ask about your dosage of stimms, i am trying to think back was it you that started off on low dose and then increased to six amps. i have never really got anywhere at my follow ups but no one seems to know how to help us. maybe ask about the length of time you stimulated for. Good luck and let us know how it goes x x

Hi to everyone else. hope everyone is ready for Christmas x x


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- good luck for tomorrow. For my FU they went through what had happened. I asked about what changes I could make to prepare better / respond better. Also asked what they would change to improve the outcome at each stage. They told me to use the embryoscope. Xx


----------



## Joanne C

Good luck Gemz...I'd maybe ask if u should try short protocol this time. Ask if they used the embryo glue .... At the time did they tell you about the quality of embryos? Don't think we got told anything about that. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys thanks for the idea. Shall sleep on it and hopefully will come to me!

Yes it was me who had a mad dosage change part way thru, didn't have ICIS but half fertilised abnormally so I think there was something wrong that they weren't telling me. What ever happens tomorrow at least ill know if well stick with the women's or move clinics 

Will let you know how I get on thanks girls x x xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all, actually turned out really positive which I don't think I was expecting. 

Dr kingsland was very good. He stated that I was probably under stimmulated at first which was why my dosage changed drastically part way thru so next time for a fresh cycle I'd start on a much higher dosages, also could explain why half fertilised abnormally - said usually would expect 6 to be ok. Apparently the neck of my womb is very narrow and with it being inverted, that ill need to have my cervix dilated next time (which apparently can help) big thing was thou I'm being referred to another doctor to have a lap within next 8-12 weeks. Wants to have a look inside and see if there's anything else at fault (possibly endo). Seems to think that I should be ok to start april / may probably with our frozen ones. 

He said that they have an 80% chance of defrosting fine, and the chances of conceiving are just as good - sometimes better as your body hasnt got all those drugs in your system.

A bit of a relief to know what's going to happen next, although the decision now is whether i have the lap at Liverpool or at whiston? Not sure which option to do. Still feel like a bit of a mess, but hubby wants us to go on holiday during his February half term - reckons we've put our life on hold waiting for results / clinics etc that to get away from it all might be a good thing.

I'm glad i know what's my next step but part of me is slightly disappointed that if we do this route we wont be in a position to try until at least April / May so we wont have a baby next christmas (which we were both hoping that we would have our first family christmas next year

mixed emotions i think x x x


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok. Sorry not been on for ages, keep meaning to post and then get side tracked. 

Gemz glad your fu went well, sounds positive. I know you must be disappointed waiting until April but if you have the best chances of conceiving then its worth the wait. I think a holiday sounds a good idea, you will be nice and relaxed before your FET. Are you going to stay at the women's now? xx 

AQ glad your appointment went well, sounds like you have a great plan for the new year. Am still praying I am reading your pregnancy journal in a few months time!!!! Xx 

Jules glad that all is ok now with the twins, that must have been such a worrying time. Are you going to find out what you are having? 

Sharkey good luck next week, your pregnancy seems to have flown by. Don't forget to update us on your Xmas miracle xx 

Hi to the rest of the gang, sorry for lack of other personals but I'm on my phone and can't keep track of all the posts, :wacko: sorry!! 

Hope everyone is ready for Xmas :xmas9: and here's to bfp's for everyone in 2013 xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Gems: Great to hear you got some answers and wernt fobbed off like most of us but I guess that is because you seen Mr K and he does go into a lot more detaill x if the lap and dye will help then go for it - I asked to have that done after my failed cycle but they wont allow it because I will need IVF regardless as the problem is with OHs sperm :growlmad:


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- glad appt was positive. I found mine helped me focus on the next go. 

Susie - good to see you. 

Hugs to all


----------



## Likklegemz

HI all

thanks so much for all the comments - i cant tell you how much it makes me feel better! Makes me know I'm not really alone in this horrible cycle of IVF etc. I'm staying positive (if it's a bit hard too!) I see Dr K again in April so hopefully lots of good things will happen between now and then. Gonna see the consultant at Whiston and then make a decision, but for the time being I think were gonna stay there. We have a named nurse too - forgot to mention that before that we can contact should anything go a bit mad over the next 12 weeks. Regardless IVF is still our best chance - the lap isnt going to change that but gives us all a better picture of what's going on, and why my life has taken such a downward spirial since the HSG. 

As for a break - yes I'm really looking forward to it - where we'll go I havent got a clue! Both hubby and I have travelled most of Europe. Would love a city break somewhere, were we can relax and do a bit of sight seeing but not much - just relax and have some us time. I know its off topic a bit but any ideas?


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Susie. I pray that is something you can read soon  how are u? x

Glad all went well Gemz x

Melbram- How are u doing? x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies 

Gemz glad you felt you got some answers so focus on mid next year now and you'll be preggo!

AQ - not sure when that means you are starting again. Have you decided to stay with HC or are you investigating other places?

Sharkey - I remember we cycled together on my MC cycle so wish you lots of luck and hopefully that will be me and our bean will stick next time :)

Drugs being delivered tomorrow. All our bloods came back normal so that's good news - so we just need to get a good quality egg and no reason why I can't have a successful pregnancy. So prayin with all my heart and soul that this works. Got my drug training on Friday and then just wait until AF shows, scan day1-2 to see if I have follies and if we have we start injections I think day 2-3. Just praying for a new year miracle. 

I have found myself getting really emotional and crying not sure if cos my due date was Boxing Day for our m/c angel but guess it probably is. Is this normal those who've suffered the same horrible m/c? Kind of crept up on me 

Fingers crossed and happy Christmas to you all. May 2013 bring us all our miracles safely xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Great news your bloods came back all clear and that your starting again soon. How fast has that came around?! I am sure you will get your BFP as you responded so well last time. Stay positive. I know its very sad when angel due dates come around but one day we will get to have a true due date and not just what we imagined would be((hugs)).
We start x3 IVF with ICSI in March if my lap etc goes well in January so not long for us either  we will be staying at the women's as they seem to be having good success rates lately according to a lot of ladies. Are you having this cycle at the women's? xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi AQ

Drugs arrived and considering its roughly a 2 week short type protocol it's a lot of drugs!! Need to find somewhere to hide them!!

Yes great news about bloods and sure I will get my positive hat on after Boxing Day I feel for some reason that it will be my watershed and I can move forward finally. This will also be my 3 x ICSI but not at women's this time we have a lovely Italian consultant who works out of consulting rooms at The Alex private hosp in Cheshire. I work in Manchester so easy for me to get to. The women's didn't have any ideas for me with my AMH problem so our new consultant is the man to convinced all PCTs to offer AMH tests as standard before ivf treatment and he has done lots of research and using DHEA plus he's doing a priming cycle with me to try and get the quality eggs and lower dose drugs. I'm on Gonal F, luveris and cetrotide this time. Got my training on Friday and then wait for AF to show and see if I have follies!!

Fingers crossed for your lap and dye or is it a hysteroscopy like I had with camera? Either way they are nothing at all to worry about. You'll be fine. 

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Melbram

AQ: Im good thanks as long as everything is ok at home Im hoping to start preping for round 2 in the NY so will hopefully cycle around March time 

MrsE: Exciting to be starting again feels like a lifetime ago that I was jabbing away - think im finally getting ready to do it all over again - Good LUck x


----------



## Lindylou

Lots of new cycles getting started soon!! Hope and pray they all end in BFP!! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Ooh your plan of action sounds great!  I will be having a hysteroscopy and a Lap but not a dye as i have no tubes. lol. Hope that i get the all clear to start our next cycle in the spring as im raring to go now. I took cetrotide with my last cycle. It stings a little at first and you have to rub to dissolve the build up under the skin as its thicker oil type solution but after a few its fine x

Melbram- Great news that your starting in March cos all being well we should be too x

Hi to Lindy, Gemz, Susie, Lisa, Sharkey and all the gang xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Well drug training was fine got the low down on what I take on which days. Now just going to enjoy Christmas, get through Boxing Day and then get raring to go for round 3! 

I hope all of you have a wonderful Christmas and a very happy 2013 where all our dreams and wishes come true. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Yet! Mrs I'm so pleased for you! Fx your little miracle arrives!!!

Melbram & AQ: wishes I was starting with you both at march, but it's probably going to be April / may time for me - hopefully next Christmas they'll be lots of babies or pregnancies!


----------



## Lindylou

I do hope 2013 brings lots of joy on here. Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies a fabulous Christmas. Much love L. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Merry Christmas all....and wishing you lots of love and happiness for 2013...may all your dreams come true.
Sounds like everyone is busy planning for 2013... Going to be a good year I think : ) 
Lots of love x x x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone, I just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Christmas and a very very happy new year for us all, because we deserve it!!! Lots of love to you all. X


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas and for those of us still suffering, i pray that next Christmas see's us as mummies or mums-to-be. Lets stay positive  Lots of love xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hi girls  Just a quick one from me as I'm heading out the door for the hospital :-0 Hopefully this time tommorow our little one will of arrived x x 

Wanted to wish you a merry Xmas & truly hope that 2013 will be the year for you ladies that are still waiting for their precious miracle x x


----------



## susiesue

Sharkey good luck today, hope everything goes well. Enjoy every second as the time really does fly! Can't wait to hear about your christmas miracle xx 

AQ I'm good thanks, looking forward to christmas with baby but sad at the same time that my mum won't be here to share it. Hope you are feeling ok and enjoy the festive period. Lots to look forward to in the new year with your third cycle and please please please your bfp!!!!! xx 

Happy christmas to everyone and here's hoping we are celebrating lots of bfp's in 2013 xxxxxxxxxx 

:xmas9:

:xmas16:


----------



## cvaeh

Happy Christmas everyone. Hope all those who have already got their dream enjoy their little ones this Christmas and for those of us that haven't i hope we all have our babies or on the way this time next year x x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck sharkey. Thinking of you and LO and sending you hugs. Cannot wait to hear your lovely news. Xxxx

I hope that we can start a baby forum for us all to join next year. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Ps not starting it till we all have BFP!! So want everybody through this with BFP's It's all or nothing. Xxxx


----------



## susiesue

I agree Lindy, we are all in it together xxxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck sharkey & merry Christmas to everyone. Hope 2013 is lucky for those still waiting :hugs:

xx


----------



## Melbram

Good Luck Sharkey! excited for you :happydance:

Merry Christmas to you all....roll on 2013 I pray its going to be a great one for us all :baby::bfp::dust:

:xmas12::xmas9::xmas7::xmas3::xmas6:


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Sharkey! MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Cannot stop thinking of sharkey!!

Merry Christmas :) xxxx


----------



## Jules78

Happy Christmas to you all!! Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust in 2013 xxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Belated merry Christmas to you all, hope you all had a fab Christmas!

Sharkey hope evey thing went well and your enjoying time with your new arrival!


----------



## little_angel

Hi Ladies,

Hope you've all had a good rest over Christmas and are all looking forward to the excitment that 2013 is going to bring.

I hope you don't mind me jumping on to the end of the board, but I came on a couple of months ago and I have questions with regards to the drugs, the delivery and the price ...

I am due to phone the LWH on Monday (AF is on her way - right on time) to arrange to have the drug delivered, but when I spoke to the nurse at the beginning of December she didn't really give me much information on what to expect ... can any of you help please? I'm a little scared and unsure of what to expect.

I'm going through my very first free cycle of IVF so I have a lot of questions - hope you'll understand and excuse my long post:

1) what drugs am I expected to take?
2) when am I expected to take them?
3) how long am I expected to take them?
4) after making the initial call to the LWH how soon after do the drugs get delivered?
5) I am on a free NHS prescription (due to being on Tyhroxine) - will I have to pay for my drugs?
6) If I do have to pay, how much would I be expected to pay?

Sorry :shy: feeling very confused and alone.

Everyone is asking me questions (friends and family) and I know they're only trying to be supportive, but I just don't have any answers to give them.

Your friendship, guidance and support would really be appreciated :flower:

Love

Shelly xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

little_angel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you've all had a good rest over Christmas and are all looking forward to the excitment that 2013 is going to bring.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me jumping on to the end of the board, but I came on a couple of months ago and I have questions with regards to the drugs, the delivery and the price ...
> 
> I am due to phone the LWH on Monday (AF is on her way - right on time) to arrange to have the drug delivered, but when I spoke to the nurse at the beginning of December she didn't really give me much information on what to expect ... can any of you help please? I'm a little scared and unsure of what to expect.
> 
> I'm going through my very first free cycle of IVF so I have a lot of questions - hope you'll understand and excuse my long post:
> 
> 1) what drugs am I expected to take?
> 2) when am I expected to take them?
> 3) how long am I expected to take them?
> 4) after making the initial call to the LWH how soon after do the drugs get delivered?
> 5) I am on a free NHS prescription (due to being on Tyhroxine) - will I have to pay for my drugs?
> 6) If I do have to pay, how much would I be expected to pay?
> 
> Sorry :shy: feeling very confused and alone.
> 
> Everyone is asking me questions (friends and family) and I know they're only trying to be supportive, but I just don't have any answers to give them.
> 
> Your friendship, guidance and support would really be appreciated :flower:
> 
> Love
> 
> Shelly xxx

Hey Shelly

Welcome! I've just been thru my first IVF recently - very daunting process at first but dont worry too much!

You'll be on one injection in the first instance daily (you choose the best time for you) and you take that to start down regulation - so the women's can control your cycle.

Then you have another injection to take - usually around 12ish days later (you still have to do the first one) to start stimulating you. Then when your ready for egg collection, one final injection 36 hours before your egg collectino - dont worry too much the nurse will go thru this 

Once you've had egg collection you then have the lovely pellets to go thru! :( not the nicest thing in the world but you'll take them for 2 weeks before you have to test

Up to egg collection it varies for all of us, but i think my process on a long protocol from start to negative test was 49 days.

if your excempt from NHS prescriptions you wont have to pay - otherwise it's 4 prescriptions (better to get a prescription card I think) which is the same price just gives you 3 months and its 29.10

LWH should arrange the drugs delivery and they'll go to your home address. Done via courier - again the length of delivery depends when your due to start.

hope this helps and good luck!

hope everyone else is doing well

Gem x x x


----------



## little_angel

Thanks Gem - really appreciate you you responding - think my brain is just going in to over drive!

All I can do is phone them on Monday I guess and see what they say ... all very exciting, very nervous and very scary really!!!! 

Sorry to hear you had a BFN though - but keeping my fingers crossed you have a positive follow up appointment.

Sending hugs for 2013 xxx


----------



## susiesue

Welcome to the thread little angel :flower: Good luck for your cycle x 

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, dying to hear how Sharkey has got on!!! xx


----------



## Likklegemz

your welcome hun! :) My follow up was really good - I'm having a lap shortly before we try again as we've got 2 embies frozen? If you dont mind answering do you know what the cause of your infertility is?

such am emotional rollercoaster IVF is - dont worry or beat yourself up if it doesnt work first time round - but fx it does! You can go slightly mad with all the hormones you go thru - I did! its all normal, and as the others will attest to - its exhausting, thrilling exciting and scary all rolled into one! :D x x x


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi ladies, merry christmas. i havent been on here for months, but have thought about u all. heres a quick update on me, my son Riley is 14 months old now and causing mayhem round the house, he keeps me so busy. my husband and i decided to have our frozen embryo put back this month and after a rollercoaster christmas i had a positive test this morning. i know how lucky i am and hope my story gives u all hope that it will happen to u one day! i wish u all the best for 2013xxxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Big congrats foxey! Great news. Xx


----------



## foxeydevil2

thanks lindylou, looks like ur in for a busy 2013! this ur first? x


----------



## Lindylou

I typed a message to little angel and didn't click submit so have copied and pasted it because message times out but sure she has all the info. 


Hi little. 

Girls- correct me if I have got this all mixed up!!

When you phone the HC on day 1 of your cycle they arrange for a company to call and arrange to deliver your drugs ( one needs to be kept in fridge) You get an appt to go the HC and a nurse goes through your drugs with you and you are ready to start injecting on day 21 of this cycle. 

Usually it is a Long protocol so you start down regulating for 21 days. This switches off your hormones. After a scan to check everything has switched off Then you do 2 Injections the one to switch off your hormones and the other stimulates your ovaries to produce eggs. 

I think it was 7-10 days later I had a scan and they saw how many follicles my ovaries had produced (not everyone has an egg in) THey then arrange to collect your eggs. You give yourself a trigger shot (injection in fridge) at a certain time before they take your eggs so they are matured. They do there magic in the lab and transfer them back to you 2-5 days later. After implantation you have to do suppositories to help implantation. 

Your drugs are just nhs prescription charges so if you are exempt I don't think you will pay.


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone, hope you all had a fab Christmas!
I am dying to hear how Sharkey is!
Little angel how exciting that you are starting soon!
Foxy-congrats!!

AFM- after waiting what seems an eternity I got my appointment letter through today and its not until 31st January!! I still don't know how my repeat prolactin blood test came back because no one will tell me! My letter just says my appointment is for the joint consultants clinic. Does anyone know what this means? I was hoping to be seeing the IVF nurse, so this has got me thinking my results have come back high.


----------



## susiesue

Massive congrats Foxey, what an amazing christmas present :baby: My lo is 8 months already I don't know where the time goes!! x 

Lovetoeatcake - from memory the appointment letter says joint consultants appt but it is actually with the nurse, I remember feeling confused as I was expecting to see the consultant :wacko: Sounds like all is fine x

Hi to everyone else :flower: xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Foxy that's brilliant news! Congrats!!!


----------



## little_angel

Thanks Ladies for your warm welcome :flower:

I phoned the LWH this morning to let them know my cycle had started, and the lady I spoke to said a nurse would phone me back later this morning (which she didn't) or it would definietly be on Monday ... :coffee:

The impatient side of me will be phoning them first thing Monday I think. 

After losing nearly 5 1/2 stone, my DH and I decided to give the IVF road another try (we tried about 3 years ago - but didn't get as far as treatment as my weight was a major issue) ... anyway, in October, we went to the PIE at the LWH, and in December we were told that we were suitable for IVF (although apparently I have low fertility - after 11 years of tests and goodness knows what else, I don't know why this wasn't noted before!!) - the nurse we spoke to at the beginning of the month said that it may be ICSI, but they wouldn't know that until the day they retreive the eggs. 

I have now lost 7 1/2 stone ... and am still working on losing more to give me the best possible chance of being as fit as I possible can for the treatment.

But anyway - just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who responded. Things seem a lot clearer in my head now and I look foward to joining you on your journies ... you all seem like a lovely bunch of people.

Good luck to everyone testing, congratulations to those who have positive results, and don't give up to those who are still trying :hugs:

Love 

Shelly xxx

p.s. my posts will get shorter - promise!!


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone....hope you are all well and had lovely Christmases. 
Congrats Foxey what a lovely Christmas pressie x 
Hi lovetoeatcake.. defo worth getting high prolactin sorted. I had it and took medication for it. Think Joint just means you and your partner both go to the appointment.
Welcome Angel...and welcome to the waiting game and having to be patient! Which I am not!!
I had a short treatment which meant I started on day 2 of cycle and the injections only lasted about 9 or 10 days...so went from being all very slow to all very quick! I had a low AMH so they knew I wouldn't get many eggs so didnt bother with the long protocol. It all becomes a lot clearer at your drug appointment. Lots of luck.
Has anyone heard from sharkey?
Lots of love x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi susiesue thanks for letting me know, gives me a bit of hope!
Wow little angel, sounds like you have had a long journey. Congratulations on losing the weight, it will give you the best possible chance of IVF working. I was told my fertility was low as well, due to my AMH. This is a fairly new test so perhaps they didn't test it when you were going to try 3 years ago? I would be ringing first thing Monday as well. I'm soo impatient! Lol


----------



## little_angel

Lovetoeatcake said:


> Hi susiesue thanks for letting me know, gives me a bit of hope!
> Wow little angel, sounds like you have had a long journey. Congratulations on losing the weight, it will give you the best possible chance of IVF working. I was told my fertility was low as well, due to my AMH. This is a fairly new test so perhaps they didn't test it when you were going to try 3 years ago? I would be ringing first thing Monday as well. I'm soo impatient! Lol

Hi hun, 

Such a long journey, but whatever the outcome, it will be worth it as long as I can say we gave it a go.

I think you're right with the AMH test, it is a new test and from what I can remember they didn't do anything like that 3 years ago - but, the nurse did say it wouldn't affect my treatment, so I'm still trying to look on the positive side.

I think I can phone from 8.00am on Monday - so that's what I'm planning on doing!! :blush: xxx


----------



## Lindylou

foxeydevil2 said:


> thanks lindylou, looks like ur in for a busy 2013! this ur first? x

Yes. This is our first!!! We were waiting start round 2 of ivf but were so lucky. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Shelley- congratulations on the weight loss! That is some discipline. Ivf is such a roller coaster but everybody here will help to support you. Xx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies!!

It's only a quick one from me, our yellow stork turned Into a beautiful :pink: born on Xmas morning :cloud9: 
Honestly the whole labour went In a blur..... Laboured just over 10hrs In all, still a bit sore due to the 2nd degree tare but It was so damn worth It :thumbup: and I would go through It all again tomorrow If I could x x

Ive currently got the matchstick look going on, lol The breast feeding Is going well which I'm so pleased about seeing as I'm big busted :haha:

Hope all you girls had a wonderful Christmas we sure as hell did and will never ever foret that!!!! The time will come to you women, have faith In your bodies as It will happen when you least expect It :kiss: 

Have cracking New Year, 2013 will be the year for :bfp: 

Lots of Love 

Sharkey x


----------



## little_angel

Congratulations - what a wonderful Christmas present xx


----------



## cvaeh

Congratulations Sharkey. the best Christmas present ever x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations sharkey! Fabulous news. What did you call her? How much did she weigh? Hope you are both doing well xxx


----------



## susiesue

Congratulations Sharkey, what an amazing christmas present :baby: xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sharkey! Über pleased for you!!!! X x


----------



## foxeydevil2

congratulations sharkey. x


----------



## foxeydevil2

Lindylou said:


> foxeydevil2 said:
> 
> 
> thanks lindylou, looks like ur in for a busy 2013! this ur first? x
> 
> Yes. This is our first!!! We were waiting start round 2 of ivf but were so lucky. XxClick to expand...

good luck with the rest of the pregnancy hun, baby will soon be here x


----------



## Lindylou

Thank you. I am appreciating it all because I know how lucky I am (obviously worried about labour though! ) Hoping all the ladies on here get their BFP soon. Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Congratualtions Foxy and Sharkey :cloud9:

Little Angel - well done on the weight loss :happydance: and good luck for your next round of IVF

HI to everyone else hope you have all had a great Christmas - lots of us are going to be getting ready for our next rounds in the New Year so if your anything like me you will be eating and drinking lots ready for when I have to start being good on the 1st Jan :wacko:


----------



## little_angel

Looks like everyone has positive outlooks for 2013 ...

I hope we see a lot more BFP's appearing on this page in the next few months.

As I'm not sure if I'll get on much tomorrow - I just wanted to wish you all the very best of love, luck, happiness and good thoughts for 2013.

Hope we all have a good one! :happydance:

Shelly xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

Lindylou said:


> Thank you. I am appreciating it all because I know how lucky I am (obviously worried about labour though! ) Hoping all the ladies on here get their BFP soon. Xxxx
> 
> In my opinion the egg collection was worse than my labour. i was lucky my labour started at 16.20 on the tuesday and he was here at 1.18 wednesday morning. i went to hospital at 23.00 and was 4cm. they say u dialate a centimetre an hour but i went pretty quick. i hope it goes as quick for u, its worth every minute tho. xx


----------



## Lindylou

If it is like that I will be fine fx!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- HUGE congrats on the arrival of your dd! what have you called her?  what a christmas gift! so amazing. x

Shelly- Welcome and well done on the weight loss! that is amazing. Good luck with your cycle x

Foxey- Wow cannot believe your LO is 14mths already! CONGRATS on your wonderful news! x

Hi to Lindy, Melbram, Gemz, Lisa, Susie, MrsE an all the gang. For those expecting their miracles in the new year, may it be full of joy with them and for those of us starting treatment again in 2013 may it be a year of joyous moments and tons of BFPS. Have a fab new year ladies xxx


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi africa, how r u getting on? i cant believe hes that old already,time goes so quickly. x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Foxey. I am waiting for my lap and Hystercopy on 31st Jan an then if all clear we are planning to start our 3rd cycle of IVF with ICSI in March  xxx


----------



## susiesue

Just want to wish all you lovely ladies a happy new year and here's to a bfp filled 2013 xxxxxxx :wine:


----------



## cvaeh

Happy new year everyone! Hope all our dreams come true in 2013 x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies. I hope and pray that 2013 brings everybody their much longed for BFP's. xxxxx


----------



## little_angel

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're all OK and you had a lovely start to your 2013.

I've been in touch with the LWH yesterday - five times - first phone call I was promised someone would phone me back, they didn't, so I called them, to find that they'd lost my notes, they promised again that they would call me back, again they didn't, so I called them back and the nurse I spoke to said not to worry and she would provisionally book me and DH in for a drugs appointment on the 18 January. 

They were quite short with me to be honest, and left DH and I feeling a bit lost and let down. So DH phoned them and asked them for an explanation as to what was going on, and what would happen if they couldn't find our notes. They tried to reasurre DH that our notes would be somewhere and they would be found.

An hour later I got a phone call to say they had found my notes and that there was no need for me to have worried about it. They said that my bloods were fine and they were happy with my consent forms.

Next stage - from what I can work out - I'm still a little confused, is that they raise a prescription, it gets signed off by the Doctor, and then I get an invoice through the post (will that be able to be emailed to me?) and once I have arranged payment the drugs will then be couriered to me, in time for the appointment on the 18th.

I'm a little worried because there's only just over two weeks before the appointment, and if I have to pay for the prescription before hand, will everything get here in time?

Sorry - another long post. More worries!!

Anyway - hope everyone is well.

Shelly xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I did not pay for the drugs before I got them. I paid at one of my appointments at the HC. When they called to arrange to deliver my drugs they were able to do it in 24 hours. Try and keep calm, it isn't right what has happened but keep relaxed and focused.


----------



## MrsE75

Angel - don't worry. HC do the prescription, fax it to pharmacy, they will call you to arrange a suitable time and can be 24hrs later if needed. Then when you go to your baseline scan they will ask you to pay for your prescription costs then. 

Sometimes I think just just forget that this journey is stressful and unknown for people and just forget to keep you informed and that you are egar to know all the steps. Don't worry though all will be ok. 

Good luck. I'm not having my 3rd cycle at HC but going for scan tomorrow to see if I can do a cycle this month so fingers crossed x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all 

Sorry I've not been on over christmas, hope you all had a fab Christmas and hopefully 2013 will be OUR year!!

Little angle I didn't pay for the drugs until my first scan so don't worry! I got a prescription card as it was the same cost for the 4 items and afterwards it was worth it because I became annemic following my bfn :(

Mrse hope scan goes ok!
Big hugs to all x x x


----------



## little_angel

Thanks again lovely ladies :flower: xx


----------



## little_angel

MrsE75 said:


> Good luck. I'm not having my 3rd cycle at HC but going for scan tomorrow to see if I can do a cycle this month so fingers crossed x

Good luck with your scan tomorrow - fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck mrse x


----------



## Likklegemz

hey Mrse - how did you get on with your scan? x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies 

Sorry had manic couple of days. Scan went well had 4 follies on right side and at least 3 very small ones on left so given the good to go so started injecting last night. Then had a call today to say we needed to have our viral tests (HIV, etc) done again cos expired on 23rd dec and HEFA insist on tests within 12 months! So cost us £240!! Cos need them back quickly before we have EC. 

They said I will prob be having EC 14/15 or 16 jan in London. So got first scan to see how they're growing next weds night so fingers crossed xxx

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## little_angel

All sounding very positive for you MrsE - will be keeping my fingers crossed xx

Hope everyone else is doing well today xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- That is fab news! all sounds very positive! seems a bit of a money making scam regards the viral tests!! they could of advised you of that sooner surely?! thanks for thumbs up cos ours will be expired by the time we have next cycle so il go with DH to see our GP next wk and get ours sorted for free! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

All sounds good mrse. Fx for some lovely healthy eggs. Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ I know but they did warn us in dec that once the clinic in London see our papers then may ask for them to be redone and by then it was fri before Christmas so little I could do until I knew! But yes anyone with test 12mths old get them retested cos HEFA will fine any clinics that don't have valid bloods! At this point though we've invested so much already that £240 at this stage is no big deal I've got the big ICSI bill to come later this month! 

So feeling apprehensive and excited and optimistic but don't want to get my hopes up - I'm just a complex hormone mess it feels like but know its cos of our BFP that ended in MC and then last we didn't get to transfer so know idea how to feel this time. All new drugs so gamble again on how I respond to them just hope it works. Also I'm on a much lower dose 325 of gonal f and 155 of luveris. Apparently luveris helps stimulate and mature your eggs slowly through cycle so when you take your trigger shot to mature them you have a better chance of getting mature quality eggs. That's what I was told anyway. 

AQ any date for your hysteroscopy and lap? Good luck it's nothin to worry about xx

I'm just glad it's 2013 to be honest 2012 had the happiest and saddest moments of my life so mixed views. Bring it on I say and let's ALL get our much longed for BFPs!!!!!!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone just thought I would pop on and let you all know there is a programme on bbc4 on Monday night about the Hewitt Centre. X


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse hopefully they have learnt and adjusted from first go and this will be it. Fx for you xxxx

AQ-
Not long to go now to next cycle. Hope you are relaxing. Xx


----------



## susiesue

Fingers crossed for you mrsE, good luck xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- My hysteroscopy and lap are on 31st Jan. I have had 2 laps before so know what to expect but don't know if that's a good thing cos it bloody hurts after doesnt it! haha. Ah well got to be done. Best of luck with your cycle. You are bound to feel nervous and have mixed emotions but just keep in mind your AMH is 0.00 and you got a bfp! that is amazing. Gives me lots of hope and others on here im sure, so let it give you hope. Next bean is a sticky! ;-) x

Lovetoeatcake- Thanks for reminding me about that prog. Should be interesting. I think its what they were filming when we last had treatment there in March last year x

Lindy- I am not able to relax just yet tbh as very nervous of results from my lap and hysterocopy but once i know all is ok and im good to start again im sure then il feel better  how are you doing? i cannot believe how fast your pregnancy has gone! x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Melbram

MrsE: looking good :thumbup:

AQ: hope hysteroscopy goes well and you can move on to the next cycle without delay x

I will look forward to watching the documentary on Monday - will be interesting to see other people experiences.....on another note about documentaries an old colleague of mine is on Come Dine With Me tomorrow so that will be worth a watch too :haha:

When I attended my FU I was just told to ring the Centre when I wanted to start again. What happens when I ring? will there be another consultation or scans booked?


----------



## Lindylou

africaqueen said:


> MrsE- My hysteroscopy and lap are on 31st Jan. I have had 2 laps before so know what to expect but don't know if that's a good thing cos it bloody hurts after doesnt it! haha. Ah well got to be done. Best of luck with your cycle. You are bound to feel nervous and have mixed emotions but just keep in mind your AMH is 0.00 and you got a bfp! that is amazing. Gives me lots of hope and others on here im sure, so let it give you hope. Next bean is a sticky! ;-) x
> 
> Lovetoeatcake- Thanks for reminding me about that prog. Should be interesting. I think its what they were filming when we last had treatment there in March last year x
> 
> Lindy- I am not able to relax just yet tbh as very nervous of results from my lap and hysterocopy but once i know all is ok and im good to start again im sure then il feel better  how are you doing? i cannot believe how fast your pregnancy has gone! x
> 
> Hi to all the gang xxx

Try and use this time to relax and pamper yourself a little AQ. Don't want you going into next go exhausted. Hopefully you will get peace of mind after lap. I cannot believe how fast it has gone. It really has flown by. I am enjoying the build up and preparing but them i am like that with Christmas and holidays, I enjoy the excitement before hand. 

Sending all you lovely ladies baby dust for those little embies to stick!! :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- With our 2nd cycle we called them when we wanted to start again and they booked us in for telephone consult as we already obviously knew how to inject and everything an then our prescription came and we went from there with getting booked in for a scan etc as far as i remember. Good luck x

Lindy- Thanks hun. If im not calm enough by March we will put it back a mth. Determined to give this everything we have as it will be our last shot x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi Ladies,

Wondering if I could join you on this thread? Didn't even know it existed as I have been a member of Fertility Friend for a long time and although I have many friends across the pond..it gets a bit lonely as the time lapse is so big !!

My hubby and I have been TTC for 2yrs plus. We both have children to other ex partners but we thought two years ago we would love our own. Thinking it would be a doddle..we ploughed on, tried every method known to man !! Sought help from our GP, blasted my ovaries with Clomid (and were blessed with a beautiful big cyst for the effort !), and finally started our journey with LWH a year ago. 

We had one failed IVF cycle in September which was quite a delay from our initial appointments but we were getting married abroad and wanted to make sure we were at home and free for all appointments etc. I didnt get very far as the cycle was cancelled.. 6 vials of fostimon after an excessive down regulation on Buserilin for 6 weeks. I only produced three follicles and none were viable ! 

We have a wonderful consultant, Mr Shaw, who is totally realistic and very supportive. I think we may have pushed for this cycle as he is not very optimistic and always talks us through not only the emotional side but the major cost as well !! We had our baseline scan on Thursday and I am now on a very short protocol, maximum Fostimon for ten days and several scans this week.

It was refreshing to see so many of you also going through the same emotions, heartache and successes which gives some solace through this major process.

I have taken some time out from work which is perhaps the mistake I made last time as my job is so stressful but the guilt of being off when I am not exactly 'sick' is making me a tad stressed! My hubby works nights so I am finding myself slightly emotional, crawling the walls and spending a Saturday night fending off the craving to 'feck it' and have a big glass of wine !

Sorry its a long post...you can tell I am delerious !! Just one question...does Fostimon make you very tired ? I have been confined to the house for the past 48 hours so I am not sure if it is pure boredom but I am sleeping terribly, horrendous dreams and throughout the day I am wiped. I didnt notice this the first time just the major emotional breakdown with Buserilin.

Thank you for listening..best wishes to all xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Sammy and welcome to the thread 

I will be starting my 3rd cycle of IVF in March and my hubby and i have no children.
I actually found Mr Shaw quite abrupt tbh but glad you find him helpful.
I prefer to deal with Mr Kingsland now after having 2 fails as he makes all the major decisions. Lots of luck for your next cycle and i hope you get a sibling for your LO xxx


----------



## susiesue

Welcome to the thread Sammy :flower: Good luck with your cycle, keep us posted with how you get on x


----------



## Sammy1224

thank you Susie and AQ (getting the forum speak already !) for your welcome.

AQ: now I think about it, Mr Shaw is very abrupt but I suppose that's what we both need at the minute, somebody who is very matter of fact and doesnt give us false hope.

Looking forward to seeing the documentary on Monday which is quite ironic as we are going for our next scan then too. Lets see if the Fostimon hasnt frazzled my ovaries ! Will let you know.

Wishing you all good luck too. 

Gill (the dog is called Sammy..our only legitimate 'child' together) xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi sammy. Good luck with your cycle. Really hope it works this time. X


----------



## Joanne C

Welcome Sammy and lots of luck! I had fostimone and don't remember any side effects, maybe just a bit tired. Clomid didn't work for me either, massive cyst too! I was put on fostimone as Dr Kingsland was worried about the stress on my overies and knew I wouldn't get many eggs. I was very lucky and got a positive first time, so really hope you have luck on it too.
Hope your treatment is going ok to Mrse.
Hi to all and Happy New Year...wishing you good health and happiness for 2013.
x x


----------



## Sammy1224

Thanks Lindylou and Joanne....

And congratulations...lucky vibes always a good thing 

xx


----------



## cvaeh

Welcome Sammy!
Hope all is going well for you in this cycle.
I will be starting an estrogen primming cycle in February. it will be my fifth attempt as we have only ever managed to get two embryos. We are realistic too and know one day we may have to move on to donor but not ready to give up on my eggs yet as we still have hope of a miracle. We have done two cycles at the womens and are now at care.

Hi to everyone else and hope things are going well for Mrse x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Sammy- Yes i know what you mean but i find him too matter of fact. He should offer hope. Without hope we have nothing KWIM? ;-) x

Joanne- How are things? time going fast isnt it?! x

Cvaeh- Wishing you tons of luck and i know what you mean about not wanting to give up on trying with own eggs till all options have been exhausted as i feel the same. We will carry on with my eggs until we get our baba or until we are told there's none left as long as finances permit (which wont be for long) x

xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Looks like early 2013 is going to be busy for all......and everyone sounds so positive too, wishing u all lots of luck. I really hope we see more BFPs on here....not been enough lately. Has it always been like this for the H C, or has this been a bad year???
Hi AQ....how u doing....im good thank u. And yes time has started to go fast, leading up to 12 wks it was so slow.....and I had a few bleeds so wad just petrified of everything. Relaxing a tiny little bit now but still just taking it easy, knowing how lucky we are.. x 
Lots of love all x


----------



## little_angel

Hi All, 

Hope you're all feeling good today.

Welcome to the board Sammy - I'm kind of new here too - but everyone here is really lovely and you'll soon settle in. I saw Mr Shaw about three years ago and there wasn't an appointment with him that I didn't come out in tears. But that could have just been me (I am a bit of an over sensitive sometimes!) But, I have a lovely consultant now. Good luck for your treatment anyway hun xx

I received my invoice on Friday for the medication, so I'm going to phone up on Monday to discuss the payment - all getting quite exciting now!!

Anyway, having a quiet day today - watching the darts (I know - my life is that exciting!) ... hope you all have a restful day.

Shelly xxx


----------



## Sammy1224

Thank you Shelley and Cvaeh. 

Starting to have a bit of a wobble about Mr Shaw now! Is he the right person to be looking after my ovaries!? Well it's too late now as I am day four of stimulation. 

Lazy day for us too.. Big fat roast dinner and a big snooze ! 
X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Welcome to the forum Sammy! Everyone on here is lovely.
Joanne C- Wow how fast time is going! Glad you are able to relax a bit. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes really smoothly! 
And i really hope that we gets lots of BFP's in the new year!
Not much to report from my side. Just waiting for my first appointment now, although i did ring up on friday just on the off chance to see if they had any earlier appointments and i nearly fell over when she offered me one for the 17th! So not long to go...


----------



## Likklegemz

Argh! Sorry everyone! I've disappeared mainly due to having a 'date' with hubby before he went back down south! I'm on my own now so it's back to reality tomorrow so bit sad! :(

Sammy welcome!

Sorry for lack of personals! X x x


----------



## Lindylou

Sammy I think if you feel confident with a consultant that is all that matters. We all click with different people. I didn't meet a consultant but thought the world of one of the registrars dr Russell. Keep confident.


----------



## Sammy1224

Thank you ladies. 

I have spent a good few hours this morning looking at the posts from this thread! Got to about page 14!! Very inspirational but at times very sad. 

Going for my second scan in an hour.. Hoping for a few more follicles than the last disaster. My hubby and I laugh that I've probably got one big fat wobbly duck egg! 

Anyway.. Keeping positive and positive thoughts to you all xx

Shelly, I did manage to read a few recent posts and noticed that you had a stressful time trying to get through to the Hewitt centre. I had day 1 of my cycle on New Year's Day and had been told I needed to phone urgently to book my day two scan. I rang when they reopened on the wednesday(2nd) and it was first thing as I was due in work. The lovely lady on the phone didn't really take time to listen and when I said I needed a scan she said "we are fully booked today .. Too busy" I half expected this but it was the unsympathetic tone that sent me to work in tears! Thankfully I got a very reassuring nurse who got us in on day 3. Maybe a lesson there... Some customer service skills maybe,in dealing with women who are in need of tlc and empathy.


----------



## MrsE75

Anyone know what Channel the prog is on tonight's and time?


----------



## Joanne C

Hello mrse it's 9pm bbc4, I read the write up looks quite good.
Wasn't someone on this forum one of the couples that's going to be on???

Lots of love xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Ooh getting excited for the lwh prog tonight! be interesting as me an dh watched a bit of it being filmed and altho asked to take part we declined as find the process emotional enough without a audience but glad the couples did take part as helps others to see the reality of assisted conception xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Going to watch it. I saw them filming but didn't want to be in camera as nobody knew we were having treatment other than parents and my brother.


----------



## africaqueen

Arr yeah i rem you saying Lindy. Im really excited to watch it! how sad! haha xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Got my choccies ready!!!


----------



## susiesue

I'm all ready to watch it too, glass of wine I hand :wine:
Wasn't it Jules that said she was going to be on it?? x


----------



## africaqueen

Iv got my bag of toffees ready an gonna make a brew soon! highlight of my evening! ha. Yes that rings a bell that Jules said she was going on it... soon find out eh xxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone! Yes it was me that took part in the doc tonight but after everything that happened and the embies having to be frozen, they didn't use us which was fine! But still looking forward to seeing it ! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah yes Jules i rem all that now. Be very interesting to see if they give a realistic view of IVF or a idealistic one xxx


----------



## Jules78

Yes it will, the guys were lovely and were pretty adamant they wanted it to be a realistic view but we will see! Most of our footage was of me in pain anyway and even tho we got our ending, I think it would have brought all those feelings back ..... Plus I've never seen myself on tv prob look about 2 stone heavier haha!! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Haha! i did contemplate taking part but seeing as that cycle went(call to say no embies then call 6hrs later to say we had one...) i would of come across as a psychopath cos it was such a rollercoaster i lost the plot a bit. lol. I am glad we kept it private xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I know what you mean! We decided to take part then changed our minds! Eek! Watching it now - quite scary!


----------



## Jules78

Oh my god was just on it!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Amazing how it brings it all back!

Didn't realise the men's rooms had all that stuff in !!! Dh will be gutted he produced at home :D


----------



## little_angel

Ooooh - how interesting - Love seeing this side of things, these are the things you don't get to see and I'm so nosey!!!! xxx

Hope everyone is well today xxx


----------



## little_angel

Lindylou said:


> Amazing how it brings it all back!
> 
> Didn't realise the men's rooms had all that stuff in !!! Dh will be gutted he produced at home :D

I actually hate the thought of those rooms - you know what, those rooms are the one thing that bother me more than anything over the treatment!!! xx


----------



## Lindylou

If it gets good swimmers there for your lovely eggs think of it as a means to an end. Xxxx


----------



## little_angel

Lindylou said:


> If it gets good swimmers there for your lovely eggs think of it as a means to an end. Xxxx

Oh totally agree hun ... it's just my own paranoia I think more than anything!! Kind of a 'he should be doing that with me, not some dirty movie' type of mentality!!! 

All worth it in the end though :baby:

xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha- my dh hated doing that knowing I knew what he was doing upstairs. To top it all I had to take it in because he felt embarrassed to..... but after a while he got used to it and took it in himself. Xxxx


----------



## little_angel

Think we forget that although DH/DP only has that one main job to do, it's not that easy for them either a lot of the time. It must take a lot of courage for them to have to produce and then present their little jar to some complete stranger ... DH has asked me to vet the programme first!! 

So I'm watching it and I'll tell him what happened!!! :) xxx


----------



## Lindylou

It is so emotional watching it. X


----------



## little_angel

Lindylou said:


> It is so emotional watching it. X

I am actually crying!! :cry:


----------



## Lindylou

Me too. Xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Me too! :cry:


----------



## Lindylou

Totally blubbing now. Xxxx I hope and pray everybody gets their happy Ending. I hope it with all my heart. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am still in tears now! seeing 'mr sleepy juice man' Dr Ryan, and Hilary who did both my transfers...ahh. Majorly emotional. So sad for those of us still having to go through this hell and pray we all get our happy results this year! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs and prayers AQ xxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lindy. Actually feeling a tad excited to be starting again soon although obviously majorly nervous too! lol xxx


----------



## Sammy1224

Slightly freaked as we didn't get that far last time.. You ladies that did are so brave. Also has hit home that despite getting right through to the end of the process the chances are so very slim.

Seems surreal we were there today.

I have great admiration for the staff who have the ability to create life 

X


----------



## susiesue

:hugs::hugs: AQ, praying its your year xx 

I thought dr Ryan was lovely, made you feel at ease..
The embryologists have such a responsible job, when they were moving the dishes with the embryos in I was like 'don't drop them.' !!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Sammy- Its so hard but try and stay positive. Miracles can and do happen x

Susie- haha i was the same! most precious lil cargo ever though isnt it?! i love Dr Ryan, such a lovely calming man. I actually look forward to EC for the deep sedation! ha x


----------



## Likklegemz

Had a massive cry - felt so emotional bit it's empowered me for our FET!

Stay positive sammy!


----------



## Lindylou

Dr Ryan is so lovely.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi girls, I am just starting icsi as I have pco and my partner has low and emobile sperm,
I am in liverpool womens hospital under dr lewis-jones, and on day 2 of my buserelin injections, feeling slightly nauseous and re-occurring headaches.

How's every one else getting on with them?

Any help or advice needed

Thanks
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Jamie and welcome 
I didnt really get any side effects from down regging other than the odd hot flash. For our 2nd cycle we did short protocol so no down regging which was much better.
Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I'm only on second one so hopefully get used to it soon, only 37 more until my scan:winkwink: I have read a few articles and know different people react in different ways,

Thanks for replying 
X


----------



## Sammy1224

AQ; you are totally right and wishing you miracles too.. With not long to go!!
X

Likklegemz; thank you x

Jamie lee; I'm fairly new to this forum but have been overwhelmed by how welcoming everyone has been. I am on a short protocol so no buserilin for me this time and I am on day 5 of Stims. My last ivf cycle was a long 5/6 weeks of buserilin and I was tearful all the time. I cried in work, out shopping and at every scan etc! They said that all of the women that week had been the same and maybe it was a bad batch! Now I am not an emotional person usually so if anything I would advise you not to panic if you feel a bit low!

I had my second scan today and only 5 follicles.. Which is crap but two more than last time. On Cetrotide from tomorrow do let's hope the fostimon boosts the little blighters by Friday. 

Wishing all the LWH ladies success and many BFPs this year xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Jamie- I had tiredness and flushes. 

Sammy- keep positive. You have responded better than last time. Fx


----------



## Likklegemz

I was a wreck down regging! So emotional and hot flushes!welcome to the thread! Seems to r lots of newbies coming in at the moment - really wish none of us have to go thru this journey thou x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck for Friday sammy, 

Thanks for the feedback, just take each day as it comes I suppose. X


----------



## susiesue

Welcome to the thread Jamie Lee :flower: I had a few headaches with the buseralin too. Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## MrsE75

Jamie - welcome and to help with headaches increase your water intake to about 2-3litres per day it helps! Also I took my Buserlin at night to sleep through most of the symptoms but used to wake up hot and sweaty! Good luck. 

I'm in day 7 of my priming cycle got a scan tomorrow so will be the first time I see if I'm responding or not to all my new drugs. For those newbies I'm not at HC anymore I'm private at clinic in Manchester called concieve international. Totally different process had scan to see if had follies naturally before Stimms tomorrow find out how many follies we have but should be at least 4 cos started with that! Could be EC on Mon/tues or weds next week all things being well. Fingers crossed xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I am taking them at 4 as I finish work at 3:30 so gives me time to chill afterwards, my headaches have died off now so fingers crossed, in on the 24th of January for my Scan and to go on 2nd lot of injections, then scan 7days later! They sai they have to keep and eye on me because I have pco.

Good luck for this week mrsE
X


----------



## Lindylou

It's so exciting all these new cycles!


----------



## Sammy1224

MrsE .. Wishing you lots of luck x hoping that we will get to EC around the same time as you next week but we didn't get that far last time. Only five follicles for us at first scan but miracles can happen I guess. 

Jamie.. Yes I forgot about the headaches. 

I know I asked this in my first post on here .. But did anyone have any side effects on the highest dose of Fostimon? I was told it is the happy drug compared to buserilin but I have been really concerned today as I have been an emotional wreck. I completely flipped this morning, crying and bring very irrational .. Sleepy all the time?! I have calmed down now but I also started Cetrotide this morning and am worried my hormones are fecked!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Jamie Lee - welcome to the thread. Im yet to start my IVF treatment yet but lots of luck with your cycle.
Good luck for your scan tomorrow MrsE!

Found the documentary last night quite scary! Kind of makes it a bit more real to know i will be going through exactly that in a month or two. I cried for the women who didn't get their babies, but was overjoyed for the couple who got pregnant. Their elation when they got their BFP, make me look forward to that moment between hubby and me.


----------



## susiesue

MrsE good luck for your scan xx 

Sammy I didn't take fostimon so can't comment on the side effects however its v normal to feel emotional during ivf, I was all over the place, positive one minute, crying the next :hugs: xx


----------



## Lindylou

Sammy - I was on buserrilin as well

Lovetoeatcake- it is really daunting to start the treatment but honestly the physical side of it all is ok. It is draining but it is the emotional roller coaster that is difficult. I think it was AQ who told me to focus on one thing at a time so it didn't get too overwhelming and my mind didn't race. You will get through it and hopefully get your bfP. We are all here for you. I found relaxation cd helped. I did my injections in the evening, then candle lit bath with ivf relaxation cd on.


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thank you for the lovely words lindylou. I was thinking of buying a Zita West cd. Not too long for you now!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake I did get the zita west cd found her voice irritating after a few days!


----------



## africaqueen

Sammy- 5 follies is good as could all contain eggs. I know its hard but stay positive. Only takes one good egg and sperm to make your embie ;-) 1st cycle i only produced 2 eggs but next cycle with max stimms i produced 6 so things can change. I was the highest dose of fostimon last cycle (6 amps) and had no side effects so im sure you will be fine. Have they based your dose on your AMH level? seems a high dose for 1st cycle x

MrsE- Tons of luck for tomorrows scan! let us know how you get on. So exciting and all happens so quickly on SP doesnt it! x

Lovetoeatcake- The reality of IVF is not as bad as you imagine. The physical part is fine, its the emotional rollercoaster of each hurdle that is exhausting. My best advice is to stay positive but also realistic and take each day as it comes x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I used the Helen McPherson CDs. I enjoyed them to be honest.


----------



## MrsE75

Lovetoeatcake - yep the physical side is the easy part but we view each cycle as the grand national you have to focus on the next jump before you can progress and I found if I take it in bite size bits like that its easier to deal with otherwise if you think too far ahead I got overwhelmed. We used to have a bit of fun by say right EC is canal turn and et is Beachers Brook! We are still doing the same this round I find it makes it easier to cope but you will each find your own way. Best advice is to try not to stress which is mega difficult!

Not long til I know how I've responded I've hardly had time to think about it thus far today! Perhaps a good thing! Will have to take my injections with us cos have to do them at 7pm an if I'm kept waiting at all it will be a panic otherwise! Then after scan got my accu appt for some relaxation!! Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- How did you get on today? xxx


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Sammy and Jamie - I had awful hot flushes on Burselin

Mrs E: Good luck!

I watched the documentary too - it was so sad and I was suprised that only 1 out of the 4 got their BFP but I cant wait to get started again now...I could start on this cycle but havent starting to prepare at all and I just know that if it didnt work I would blame the lack of prep - it probably doesnt make a great deal of difference but psychologically I think it puts you in a better place

Lots going on at the moment good luck to all you ladies who are currently on the rollercoaster! x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies. Had my scan and we have one lead follicle on each side 16 and 17 mm plus some smaller ones but he said he was very happy with the size and shape of them. Another scan on Friday and he's 90% sure we will have EC on Monday. I am glad we cleared that hurdle on to the next on Friday but I just feel emotionally numb I think which may be a good thing. I think also cos I know how easy it is to fall at each stage I just can't get excited yet! 

Fingers crossed for Friday xx


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- I know what you mean about preparing and it probs does not make a big difference but its the only 'control' we feel we have in this situation isnt it? ;-) as regards 1 in the 4 getting a BFP sadly that is statistically correct with IVF :( xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Cross posted there  so glad your scan went well and 2 lead follies is fab cos you have time for the others to catch up. Everything crossed for you that EC is soon and brings some healthy eggs for you. I know what you mean about being numb cos its the only way to survive this after fails. Its self preservation xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck for Friday mrse. 2 good ones is fabulous and fx a few more have a growth spurt.


----------



## Bear253

Hi everyone! I've been stalking this forum for a while and thought it was about time I introduced myself as we've just been referred for ICSI and I am really nervous/scared!
Me and my hubby have been TTC for over 18 months now. So far have found no issues with my ovulating or tubes or anything, I'm still waiting for my hycosy(?) test, but the doc has referred us for ICSI due to OH's low sperm count. 
Feeling quite positive that we have been referred, and have to tried to have a look at what it all entails, but it's also just kind of hit us and it's really scary too :cry:
Any advice/info about what the process is like at Liverpool would be much appreciated. 
I've read parts of this thread and everyone seems to be really supportive :) Hope you don't mind me getting involved :)
Sorry for the essay haha!


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi all

Hello Bear. I am also a newcomer to this site but the best place for asking questions as there is always someone who has been there before you. In terms of what to expect from LWH then ask away as we have all usually had some involvement, have been through, are going through or are about to!

I am a week into a short protocol for ivf which we pushed for as our last attempt failed. We did our research and our consultant was prepared to support us. The Hewitt Centre is great and the nursing staff put you at ease at all times.

Not sure what you need to know but feel free.

I had my second scan today and have four large follicles with one trailing behind. They have given us the green light for egg collection on wed so a few more days of stimulation. This is further than we got last time!

Hoping everyone else is fairing ok. It's difficult to remember at what stage you are all at?! I know mrsE you were due for your scan today so hope all went well.

Gill xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies and welcome Bear!

The ladies on here will be your salvation, they are the best bunch of knowledgeable girls you will every find. Now you've found us fear not xx

Ok we'll we had out scan and we're having EC on Monday at 9am in london. They are sending me there as they are having better results down there with low amh people. Lead follies have grown as have 3 others but he kept saying I had two beautiful follicles and he's very hopeful to have two good quality eggs from the shape and size plus the drugs mean that they should be mature cos they've had me on a drug to mature them as they grow. Totally different protocol than I've done before. So fingers crossed all goes well next week and we have a healthy embie put back! I pray to god that we do. 

Anyone else having EC this week?


----------



## Lindylou

Great news mrse. When are you heading to London? 

Welcome bear- good luck. Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Lindy heading down there tomorrow staying with family so should be good. Just going to take it easy and hve a leisurely drive down there. 

Keep everything crossed for us please! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Will you stay a couple of days after as well?

I will say prayers and keep everything crossed for you. Will think of you at 9 on Monday. Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

We are going to drive back cos of my OH work but been warned we may get a call we'd morning to say they want to transfer on weds afternoon so prepared for that otherwise likely to be thurs assuming everything goes to plan obviously! I will be calling into my part time job sick next week so I can take it easy and don't have to explain darting back to london at short notice!

Fingers crossed it all goes to plan x


----------



## africaqueen

Bear- Welcome and best of luck with your cycle x

Sammy- Yay to the follies and best of luck for EC x

MrsE- Lots of luck for monday and i hope that you get good quality eggs and embies and this cycle brings your sticky bfp x

Hiya to Lindy, Melbram, Joanne, Susie, Lisa, Laura, lovetoeatcake, cvaeh, Bugs, gemz an all the crew xxx


----------



## Bear253

Thanks ladies,

I guess I don't actually have a lot of questions at the moment as we are just waiting for our paperwork to come through. I'm sure I will have loads when we get properly started but I'm trying not to stress too much at the moment! 
All the talk of embies and follicles etc sounds quite daunting but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it!

What is the difference between long and short protocol and is it the same for icsi?
Oh, and what is the paperwork they send you initially??

Thanks again and good luck to everyone :thumbup: x


----------



## susiesue

MrsE wishing you loads of luck with EC and praying for some lovely embies for you xx :hugs:

Welcome to the thread Bear :flower:

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi bear- they tend to start everybody on long protocol first go. I had it and we had ICSI. X

Mrse- take as long off sick as you can even after transfer try and stay off and rest a bit. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thanks for the advice ladies. I am definitely gonna take it one step at a time. Just focusing on our appointment on Thursday!

Welcome to the thread Bear! I have my first consultation on Thursday to discuss the results of my bloods. We have to take all our forms with us to. They give you a lot of forms to fill in! These are usually given at the Patient Information Evening, which you will be invited to before you start. We will probably be having ICSI, so i will keep you updated with what protocol they put us on.

MrsE - Thats great news about your scan! I hope your egg collection goes well and you get some beautiful eggs!

Just a quick question - hubby and i completed all those forms they give you today. On the welfare of the child form, there was a question about mental illness. My husband has suffered with a bit of anxiety and mild depression in the past. Nothing major and he actually had a bit of counselling for it rather than take medication. This was quite a few years ago. Anyway he wrote it on the form, but now I'm worrying that it might delay us if they decide to look into his medical history further. Does anyone have any experience with this kind of thing?


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls sorry I've ee AWOL lately, had some bad news, my operation has been put back! Was really upset as it delays our FET but there's nothing I can do :( couldn't face coming on hear with everyone having an ok time and spoil the mood but thought I should an i really wanted to catch up on everyone's news. Waiting for a new date now so op could be late march / April instead.

Mrse hopefully everything goes well next week

Lovetoeatcake you have nothing to worry about. Hubby had mild depression about 4 years ago (he's a teacher and had a run in with an Ofsted inspector that dented his confidence) we declared it and there was no trouble at all.

Sammy fx everything goes well! Stay positive the physical parts nearly done with - just the mental bit to go now!

Bear - welcome! We're all really friendly and chatty!!

Was thinking we should try to rearrange our meet up? What does everyone think? We couldn't do it because of Christmas etc last time but how about we try and arrange? What do you think?

Take care everyone an hi to the rest of the gang!

X xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps Mrse - if you stay off sick after et it's pregnancy related so you may want to tell them afterwards - they can't hold it against you then!


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Ah im sorry your op has been delayed hun :( did they say why?? hope they dont delay mine as im getting more nervous and dont need more time to dwell on it tbh. Hope your ok. I think it would be nice to re-arrange our meet up  just let me know when and il be there xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- gutted for you. What reason did they give ? It is so unfair. I really don't think they understand how even a weeks delay effects us. Can you ask to be put on a cancellation list?

Sounds good about meeting up. I'm due in 3 weeks (ticker not right) but sure LO will be late!


----------



## Likklegemz

hi girls, 

No reason was given! I got the letter on Saturday in the post to let me know - didnt even phone me! was really upset as I couldnt even contact them about it yesterday as the department was closed! :(

gonna try and call tomorrow and demand to be placed on the cancellation list. I dont care if they call the day before and tell me to come in tomorrow - just want it done now!!!!


----------



## little_angel

Hi All, 

Haven't been around for a little while - see there's been another couple of newbies - so welcome to you xx

Likkle - sorry to hear your op has been put back, so frustrating and upsetting for you. Sending hugs xx

Hope everyone else is doing OK ...

I have my appointment on Friday to go and see them over the drugs (they're being couriered on Wednesday) - just wondered what to expect at the appointment, how long will I be there for and will I start my injections then do you know? Sorry - I just need to have things clear in my head!!

Shelly xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Little- they go through the drugs with you and show you how to give yourself them. They then tell you start date and book your scan appointment. It doesn't take too long, about 45 mins. Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies still feeling groggy but they got 3 eggs so happy with that considering my AMH is zero!!! 

Just wait for the dreaded call tomorrow morning to say how many fertilised so saying our prayers and got everything crossed! 

I've not been able to concentrate to read all the updates but will do when I wake up! X


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck mrsE. Keeping everything crossed for you :pray:
xx


----------



## Lindylou

Great news mrse. Been thinking of you since 9am. Fx for good report tomorrow!! Take it easy and put your feet up xx


----------



## Melbram

Gems: sorry to hear you op has been cancelled - hope you managed to get some answers or an estimate of when you will be re-booked for x 

Mrs E: congrats will be thinking of you tomorrow morning - I think that is one of the worst bits of the process x


----------



## little_angel

MrsE75 said:


> Hi ladies still feeling groggy but they got 3 eggs so happy with that considering my AMH is zero!!!
> 
> Just wait for the dreaded call tomorrow morning to say how many fertilised so saying our prayers and got everything crossed!
> 
> I've not been able to concentrate to read all the updates but will do when I wake up! X

Three eggs is great - fingers, toes and everything crossed for you hun - will say a prayer for you too.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Mrse-Good luck for your fertilisation report tomorrow. Will be thinking of you x x x

gemz- that is really not fair. Hope they can bring your op forward for you x x

Has anyone heard from Bugs recently? Just wondering how her cycle was going as sure she was going again in January x x

Hi to all the new people. Hope everything is going well x x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks girls x x x

Mrse so pleased! Been thinking about you all day! Will be checking like mad in the morning to see how you get on! Fx!!!!


----------



## Joanne C

Evening ladies....
Lovely news to read Mrse...will have everything crossed tonight x 
Hi Gemz....sorry to hear about your appointment any joy with the cancellation list?
Lots of love x


----------



## XwantabumpX

Hello ladies, I've been looking at this sight and came across this thread so I've joined up! We are due to start our DR on this Thursday at the LWH, first cycle of IVF! Scary! Will hopefully be able to post throughout our journey and also see how everyone else is getting on. It's great to know we're not the only one's going through this. xxx


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi ladies.. Hope all doing well. I am still fairly new to this thread so forgive me for not remembering where everyone is up to.

AQ thank you and yes I will stay positive!

Gemz.. All good things come so maybe your delay will give you the best chance x

Taking inspiration now from MrsE as 3 eggs is really good x I am just about to take my trigger shot.. No turning back now ..... !

Gill
X


----------



## susiesue

Thinking of you mrsE and hope and pray you get a good call in the morning :hugs: x 

Gemz sorry to hear your op was cancelled, what a nightmare! Hope you manage to sort it out with them x 

Sammy hope the trigger went ok, not long now till EC, exciting!! x 

Lindy not long for you now, exciting!! I was 37+4 and i was convinced I would be late. Hope you've got your feet up x 

Wantabump welcome to the thread :flower:

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- So happy to hear you got 3 eggs as i know the terrible worry us low AMH ladies have at EC. I have everything crossed for you for your fertilization report call in the morning. I also think its the worst part of the whole process and i pray you get the news your longing for x

Sammy- Whoop whoop for trigger! your almost there! enjoy your needle free day tomorrow and lots of luck for EC on wed x

Lindy- Cannot believe your due so soon! where has this 9mths gone?! cant wait to see pics of this lil buba x

Hi to Gemz, Melbram, Joanne, Cvaeh, bugs and all the gang xxx

AFM- Just eagerly awaiting the pst response to our MP's letter so should know within a few wks. Praying we get a break and get this next cycle on the NHS as NICE does recommend 3 cycles and our situation is pretty exceptional so everything crossed xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks AQ and susie sue- 9 months has totally flown by. I'm actually still working but finding it tiring. 

Welcome wantabump. 

Good luck today mrse.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Mrse how did you get on?


----------



## Lindylou

Any news mrse? Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies sorry I've been AWOL I've been working from home today and in quite a bit of pain this afternoon but great news all 3 eggs fertilised!!! I can't quite believe it but know we're not out of the woods yet. Just another hurdle so call again tomorrow to see I they are splitting correctly. So said et will be thurs or sat depending on tomorrow!

So got everything crossed again and another sleepless night ha!


----------



## cvaeh

That's great news Mrse. fingers crossed they keep on growing x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Brilliant Mrse! Super pleased!!


----------



## Lisa40

Oh that's brilliant news MrsE. I have to say I was fearing the worst as there was no update from you but I'm sooooo happy for you. If all goes well how many are you having put back? :hugs:
xx


----------



## susiesue

Fantastic news MrsE, you've got some great eggs there! Praying now for 3 lovely embies x


----------



## MrsE75

Only allowed to have 1 put back cos of my bicornia uterus and I also have a small uterus anyway apparently so if I had twins I would struggle to carry them full term. So agreed only to have one put back so hopefully they all make it and we have some in the freezer!

Worst bit all this waiting and doesn't get easier with more cycles!


----------



## Bear253

Hiya,

Thanks for your responses :) lovetoeatcake keep me updated on your progress! :) we have been told we will definitely need icsi.

mrse/anyone who might know, do you get a choice of how many embryos you have transferred then?? good luck for your ET mrse, hope it goes well!

We are still playing the waiting game at the mo. Can anyone tell me how long they waited before going to the PIE? We have been told we will receive paperwork in the post, not at the PIE (or is there just LOADS of paperwork?!) 

Still getting to grips with where everyone is at, and haven't been able to login properly for a few days, but good luck everyone :)


----------



## MrsE75

Bear - at HC nope the standard is only one embie is put back. I got one of the consultants on side on basis that I'm 36 and have an AMH of zero so got them to agree that if we got two embies then I could have them both put back but had to sign a waver. They are trying to reduce multiple births you see cos of HEFRA. 

On PIE we got our paperwork when there but things change. Also we got given a time slot for our bloods - HIV, etc which was end of Dec and had results and consultation early Feb so prob about 6-8wks after PIE. Not sure if that helps you or not x

Thanks for all your good wishes and will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## susiesue

Bear - I had 2 embies put back as I was 39 when I had my transfer. There was no real issue with it cos of my age but like mrsE said I had to sign a waiver. If you are under 35 I think they push for you to only have one. xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- WONDERFUL news!! i am sooo happy for you and 100% fert rate is AMAZING! bet your so relieved! you give me such hope for this next cycle. Im praying 3rd time lucky 
Can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news mrse. Hope they are growing well. 

Bear- I had 2 embbies put back in. It was just before my 36th birthday and I had to sign the waiver. The embryologist told me to go for it when nobody else was in the room.


----------



## Bear253

Ah ok, well I'm 27 and DH is 26 so I guess we'll be out of luck for twins!:haha:

MrsE yep that's helpful thanks, will just have to see what comes through the post!

Hope everyone is having a good day, keep positive :thumbup: x


----------



## africaqueen

Bear- My friend had twins from 1 embryo transfer as the embryo split ;-) x


----------



## Likklegemz

Bear, I wanted two in originally but first time round they would never do that unless there's a very poor fert rate and as said before you would need to sign a disclaimer. The nurse scared the living daylights out of me by saying for every twin you actually see, 3 don't make it! :( I was so worried and agreed with 1!


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies well had my call but not until 30 mins ago I was fearing the worst to be honest but all good. All 3 eggs went on to form embryos and they graded them 1 being the best and 5 the worst. We have 2 at grade 1-2 an 1 at grade 2 so very happy with that. So going to blastocyst on Saturday morning. They will call me each day now anyway to give me a update. 

So thank you all for the positive vibes this far - keep them coming its going to be a long week!! Then hopefully the dreaded 2ww! Ha, ha why do we do this to ourselves it's torture all the waiting! Keep everything crossed for us. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse I'm super pleased for you!!


----------



## susiesue

Brilliant news mrsE :happydance: Been checking in all morning. Come on embies!! xx


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

xx


----------



## Bear253

Congratulations mrse!!! :D


----------



## Sammy1224

Mrs E that's great news!!

Had my egg collection today and they managed to collect 3. So, now got to wait to see if they fertilise. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Ooh MrsE thats such good news!!! I have my fingers crossed for you. 
Sammy - Thats great news too, hope that everything goes well for your egg transfer in a few days. How did the egg collection go? Thats the bit I'm most scared about!


----------



## Sammy1224

Thanks lovetoeat.. To be honest egg collection was the bit I was dreading too. But as I didn't get that far in September I realised that we were luckier this time and treated it as a blessing. The doctors/ nurses and wonderful anaesthetist were lovely. I was knocked out ( it's a great sleep) then it's all over. You don't remember a thing and in no time you are back having a cuppa. They tell you as soon as they can how successful its been. Slightly discomfort afterwards but you would go through anything to achieve your goal. So from one complete wuss.. Its nothing to fret about! X


----------



## MrsE75

Sammy I was actually wondering as I remembered you where a few days after me. Yay for 3 eggs - same as me! Fingers crossed. This is now the worst bit the phone calls doesn't get better in your 3rd cycle trust me! Nerve wracking!

Lovetoeatcake - honestly the collection is not as bad as you imagine you are just sore for a couple of days but your imagination is much worst trust me. 

Well this board is certainly hotting up so just hope I can start us off on a positive streak!!

Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sammy congratulations!

Lovetoeatcake I didn't have any discomfort after egg collection - easiest part by far - just the worry leading up to it!

Afm finally got thru to appointment line where someone could actually help. Still couldn't tell me anything thou, at the stage where if it drags on, I want to have one of our embryos put back in regardless, not sure thou, what's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Joanne C

Fantastic news Mrse & Sammy.....can feel all those good vibes x 
Hi to everyone lots of love x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- WHOOP WHOOP!!! I am over the moon for you! that is amazing news!! Blast will give you the best chance too so all great x

Sammy- Yaaay to 3 eggs! that is fab! good luck with phone call tomorrow. Everything crossed x

Gemz- I would go with your gut instinct ;-) x

Hi to all the gang! I am feeling very positive with the way this thread is going! us low AMH ladies are doing very well! long may it continue and i pray same applies for me xxx


----------



## little_angel

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to be rude - I'll catch up with you all very soon - but one quick question please - I have received all my drugs today (my goodness there's a lot there!), when I spoke to the nurse at the HC she said there would be a DVD with the drugs to explain about the self-injection. Did any of you get the DVD or was it just the leaflet?

I was going to phone Pharmassure tomorrow, but if it's just the leaftlet they provide I won't bother.

Looks like there's a few positive things happening on the board right now - sending big hugs to everyone and I'll catch up properly tomorrow.

Thanks for listening to me again xxxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Mrs E: congrats and good luck with ET on Saturday :D 

Sammy: 3 eggs is fab fx for some good news tomorrow 

little-angel I had the DVD but they show you how to do them when you go in for drug training anyway x 

HI to everyone else x


----------



## little_angel

Thanks hun - I'm thinking of giving them a call just to see if they can get it sent, I don't think I'll get it in time for Friday now anyway ... but thanks for getting back to me so quickly xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Little angel you can have ours! It's a bit naff to be honest, nurse appointment is much better!


----------



## africaqueen

Angel- The disc they give you can be found on u tube as a tutorial so dont worry x

Melbram- Hi  how are u doing? x


----------



## susiesue

Sammy - 3 eggs that's fantastic :happydance: Praying you get good news in the morning x 

Little angel I don't remember having a DVD but like the others have said you will be shown everything at your appointment and its quite straight forward once you have the hang of it x 

Hi to everyone else :flower: Hope you are all wrapped up warm in this cold weather. 
The thread feels so positive at the moment, I am hopeful for lots of good news in the coming months :baby: X


----------



## Lindylou

Great news mrse. Bring on Saturday. 

Sammy- 3 lovely eggs. Fx for today

Angel- I didn't get the DVD. Thought you tube one was naff. What the nurse showed us was most use. 

Keep the positivity going on here :)


----------



## MrsE75

Morning ladies I had my call and our embryos should be 8 cells today so we have 1 with 7 cells and 2 with 8 cells so one is a little slower but this can change so they won't check them now just leave them to do thier thing (hopefully). So we will find out on Saturday at transfer! Just pray and got everything crossed this all works an sticks this time! Xx

Sammy - have you had your call yet? This is honestly the worst bit I think but hang on in there xxx


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi mrsE/ladies..

MrsE .. Keeping fingers crossed for you x

We had our phone call which wasn't good news. None if the 3 had fertilised this morning. Looks like the eggs were immature. They are going to check later but if we had a chance it should have happened overnight. 

It's been a roller coaster !! 

Hoping all well with everyone else x


----------



## MrsE75

Sammy - oh no don't give up hope yet. I this your first or 2nd cycle? Can't remember if you had AMH issue or something else? Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## susiesue

Sammy I'm so sorry, sending hugs :hugs: We are all here if you need us x 

MrsE sounds like you have some great embies, my best one was 7 cell on day 3, so looks promising for making it to blast x


----------



## Sammy1224

Mrs E : this is our 2nd cycle, first cycle was abandoned before egg collection then we changed to a shorter protocol. Original problem is low AMH but having seen your response to treatment then I suppose all is not lost x


----------



## Lindylou

Sammy- I'm so sorry. It's hard when you have invested so much. Maybe try and get an appointment with the embryologist to get more information? 

Mrse- they are doing well :) keep growing. X


----------



## MrsE75

To be honest I had a great 1st cycle, got my BFP but miscarried they think quality of eggs. 2nd we got 1 mature egg but it didn't fertilise. This time I've done all immune/nk cells test plus found out I have bicornia uterus and its small so that could have contributed to my mc but nhs didn't find any of this out. My latest cycle was an antagonist priming cycle which I've done a lot of research about and did ask HC at my follow up but they poo pood the idea but it just made sense to me. Have a scan day 1-2 to check you naturally have follicles (got some at start surely means you have a better chance) then short protocol both my nhs cycles were long which again I questioned. 

I thought that if you don't get to EC and cycle cancelled it doesn't count as one of your nhs cycles you may want to check with them cos you may get another go. 

personally after my nhs cycles i went to see 3 FS recommended to me including Kingsland and to be honest he as good as said we are not the right place for me personally cos his only solution was 8amps of drugs!!! I went with the person I felt was speaking sense for my case. If you want the details happy to give them to you when you are ready. It's such a difficult process added tothe AMH issue plus I have uterus issue. Hopefully I am giving all low amh ladies hope and that all goes well but not out of the woods yet. It's a matter of getting the right protocol for you that's the key I'm learning! Good luck and we're here for you xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse so pleased for you! Fx everything goes to plan tomorrow

Sammy I'm really sorry try not to loose how might just e slow starters.

Afm good news at last!! Seeing the specialist on 11th feb to do my final checks for op - hopefully they should give us the ok to have an op end of feb!!!


----------



## MrsE75

Yay Gemz that's great news!!!!

So that's you and AQ having ops soon then you can get on with cycles xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good news Likkle. 

AQ when is your op?


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Wow 3 embies is amazing! you stand a great chance of blast transfer and a frozen or 2! everything crossed for you. As regards NHS cycles, if you have had all the drugs and triggered and then they get no eggs or embies, it still counts as a full NHS cycle as its the cost of the drugs that counts according to the nurse on my 1st cycle x

Sammy- I am so sorry :( i was devastated when we got the call last cycle in the morning to say none of my 6 eggs fertilised and then we got a call at 4pm to say they had checked them again and we had one embryo! so weird. Sadly didnt stick though. Stay strong x

Gemz- Really glad they are sorting you out for your lap! then you can start and have a better chance x

Lindy- My op is end of this mth on the 31st so not too long now x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks AQ - not long to go now!

Hmm I was under the impression that's its at egg collection the cycle counts - need to check that one, sammy I've just checked my work email account and its not as clear cut; generally it counts however you can argue otherwise as the tarrif (the payment the hospital get from your pct) is 2/3 of full ivf cost. Therefore you could be partially funded or overrule as per nice (although its tough)

Keeping fx crossed for you x x


----------



## africaqueen

On my 1st cycle as i only had 4 follicles when it came to EC the nurse asked did i want to cancel EC or go ahead. I asked would it count as one cycle used up and she said yes that's why i went ahead with EC or would of been waste of a cycle xxx


----------



## Bear253

Morning everyone! Has anyone got snow?? :)

MrsE - good luck for tomorrow is it? have been trying to keep track!

Gill - fx for a good outcome for you

AQ and Gemz - good luck for your ops, have you had a lap done before? i had one done about 2 yrs ago, more as investigation than treatment luckily. i found the anaesthetic was the worst bit for me, but was just glad to have had it done!

lovetoeatcake - how are you getting on? :)

AFM - nothing to report, just waiting! I have been trying to keep up with you ladies on here, but don't always have full access to be able to post :s 

xx


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi all, 

Thanks for your kind words. 
Its such a cruel process and we are very numb today.. Plus £5k lighter and no embryo! When we checked later yesterday my eggs just hadn't played ball!! We spent the day having a post match analysis and the only concern we have is that maybe they left us too late and my eggs were over mature. Typically my latest day for ovulation is 13/14 at a push so day 16 for collection was a lot later than the norm. Not sure if that had any effect. 

I am so lucky to have the most supportive and undefeated hubby in the world so its hard to stay down for long.

I will channel my energy in routing for you all until we decide our next step x

You are all at different stages and no doubt will go through the same highs and lows! 

MrsE .. Wishing you a really positive outcome and I may get back to you about your contacts as you seem to have similar difficulties as we have.

Gemz, AQ, bear and everyone else.. Positive thoughts for you too xx

It's been a big weight to have others to share with so keep this thread going .. Xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hello Everyone well its definitely snowing where i am! I took the day off to take my dad to the hospital. Got to drive to Clatterbridge from Maghull, so looking forward to that!

Sammy - i am so so sorry that your eggs didn't fertilise. Nothing i can say will make you feel better, i am just glad that your husband is so positive. That will get you through this difficult time. It sounds as though it would definitely be worth getting the name of MrsE clinic and the details of her protocol.
Gemz - Thats great news about your op. Fingers crossed you will start your next cycle really soon!
AQ- hope time is moving fast for you too. Not long now!
MrsE- Still have my fingers crossed that your embies keep growing healthy and strong!
Hi Bear - I'm fine, hope you are doing ok too. It's definitely a waiting game this IVF lark!

Well i had my appointment yesterday and everything is fine and we can start! Woop! My next AF isn't due for another three weeks so still a bit of waiting to go, but at least we have one more shot at au natural! Haha. The nurse said we need to have ICSI, which my hubby is a bit disappointed about. He has been taking wellman vitimins for ages now and i think he was hoping his sperm count would have improved. It hasn't and the morphology actually went down a percentage point. I did remind him he wasn't well at the time he did the test but he is disappointed. He is especially worried that ICSI has more risk of abnormalities. I have tried to reassure him the risk is still low but he is still disappointed. Is there anything else he can take to try and boost his count? I'm sure i read on here a while ago that one of the consultants doesn't rate the wellman vitimins and recommends other vitimins but i cant remember what they were? 
We have also said we want to use EEVa. I got an email shortly afterwards telling me who to get in touch with if i want to use it. However i noticed you only use it for 48 hours. Does that mean you have a three day transfer? Can you not get your embryo to blasto if you use Eeva? 
Well thats it for me, so just got to focus on being positive, eating healthy and thinking positive thoughts!
Keep safe if driving in the snow today!


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs sammy. Xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi lovetoeatcake, we had ICSI and now have a gorgeous healthy baby boy. My hubby had three very poor SA results. He made some small changes, drinking more water, rather than pop etc, baggy underwear, mobile not in pocket. He was advised to take zinc and a really high dose of vitamin C. I think the levels are lower in multi vits so you need a individual vit C in the highest dose you can find. 
Just before we started the cycle he produced a normal sample, and also a normal sample for EC. We still had ICSI cos of the original samples, and I'm so glad we did as we had poor fertilisation and I think if we had ivf we would have had no embies! 

What you have to remember is that there is a risk of abnormalities with any pregnancy, and any risks with ivf/ICSI are still low overall xxx


----------



## Bear253

susiesue said:


> Hi lovetoeatcake, we had ICSI and now have a gorgeous healthy baby boy. My hubby had three very poor SA results. He made some small changes, drinking more water, rather than pop etc, baggy underwear, mobile not in pocket. He was advised to take zinc and a really high dose of vitamin C. I think the levels are lower in multi vits so you need a individual vit C in the highest dose you can find.
> Just before we started the cycle he produced a normal sample, and also a normal sample for EC. We still had ICSI cos of the original samples, and I'm so glad we did as we had poor fertilisation and I think if we had ivf we would have had no embies!
> 
> What you have to remember is that there is a risk of abnormalities with any pregnancy, and any risks with ivf/ICSI are still low overall xxx



thanks for this post susie as it gives me hope too. my dh has made those same changes (except for the vit c, altho he is on a conception vitamin) so this makes me hopeful that we will get good results from icsi :thumbup:


----------



## Melbram

Mrs E: Good luck tomorrow FX for a BFP soon!

Sammy: Im so sorry to hear your eggs didnt fertilise :hugs: Great that you have supportive hubby xxx

Gems: Great news about your opx 

Lovetoeatcake: Congrats on getting the go ahead the rollercoaster will soon start! We had to have ICSI to due to OH's count etc - we wernt told what his count was for the EC and when I asked about it at FU was told they dont count it? My OH is taking 1000mg of Vitc, Zinc and VIt E as recommended by the consultant x 

AFM: Sent home from work early due to the snow - result :happydance: As for round 2 I am just waiting for AF to arrive then I will be ringing up to start again


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies, haven't been about for a while but just wanted to say for the mens swimmers we were advised by Care for OH to take menevit you get it on the Internet from Australia it's about £65 for a 3 month supply but definately worth it my OH's morphology went from 44% to 90 something% in 3 months so definately worth a try. 
I have been popping in on everyone's progress and I'm sorry to hear your journey didn't end as you'd planned Sammy but keep strong and positive. 

MrsE great news on getting too blast such an achievement and I hope you get some stickies xxxx 

I am in full swing on cycle #6 and I promise to update with any result good or bad but I'm trying not to over analyse this one and just going through the motions really. 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good to see you bugs- will keep fx for you. Xx

Mrse - good luck tomorrow. 

We were told at the last minute to consider ICSI as dh was borderline. Think it devastates them but to us we just look at the end goal. We had read up on ICSI and asked about the risks etc but the embryologist said have ICSi because you get good fertilisation then they choose the strongest embbies.


----------



## MrsE75

Melbram - not long now hey!!

Bugs - good luck with your current cycle xx

Afm - we made it to London in all the snow cos have to be at the clinic for 10 am! Just pray when I get there things are good. 

Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Xxx mrse xxxx


----------



## little_angel

Hi All, 

Hope you're all keeping warm and the bad weather isn't affecting you too much.

MrsE - Good luck, hope everything goes OK.
Likkle - that's great news! :)
Sammy - Sending hugs x

Everyone else, as I know I've missed people - sending love and hugs and positive thoughts.

Had our appointment at the hospital today with the nurse to talk about our drugs - it went well, the lady we saw as really lovely, put us really at ease and I'm all ready to start my first injections on Sunday. So didn't need the DVD (like you all said anyway!). I'm ready and raring to go now!!

Anyway - another quick one from me - just popping by to say hello and to thank you all for your kind support, lovely words and for just really listening to me, I really appreciate it.

Love

Shelly xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey girls

Mrse glad you made it to London in one piece and wishing you all the best tomorrow! Just think this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO!! Yey!

Sammy I'm sorry hun, as upsetting as it is, try and stay positive no matter how hard it feels! Your husband is gonna be your rock so don't worry of you lean on him more than normal - hell want you too!! We're all here if you need to talk

Little angel Yey for getting ready to start!

Bugs nice to see you back on here, fx everything goes well I'm rooting for you x 

Lovetoeatcake didn't use eeva, we used the embroscope which was 700 quid. Despite our first round now working - I would use it again. They gave us a USB pen which had the embryo they put back growing. Was very emotional and cried like a baby. Was really hard to let go afterwards thou as I kept watching it

Hi to everyone else - AQ, bear, Susiesue and lindylou! 

Afm been thinking of stuff I need to think off to ask specialist what I red to be aware of. My original lap was 7 years ago and it's been agreed that's 85% likely the cause of my tubes being wrecked. What should I ask him other than the risks? Or do you just think I'm being panicky because of what's happened in my past?

Hope you've all enjoyed the great british snow! Have discovered my white cat is actually cream and doesn't like the snow one bit!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thanks everyone.
Melbram what dose of vitamin E is your husband on? Did you get everything from Holland and Barratt?
MrsE glad you got to London safe. I hope everything goes well tomorrow! X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

I forgot to add
Little angel good luck for your first injection on Sunday!


----------



## africaqueen

Bear- Thank you and yes i have had 2 laps before and found the recovery process the worst part but i did have the laps to have my tubes removed so obviously was more sore. im hoping this time around i will recover quicker as not going to be dangerously ill getting it done like previous times x

Sammy- Ah im so sorry :( i know the agony of IVF failing and its awful but somehow we do bounce back. I think we end up accepting there is nothing we can do about the fail and we become hopeful again of another go. Without hope life means nothing. Stay strong and its good your dh is strong. Mine wasnt. It was my dad who got me through our failed cycles x

Lovetoeatcake- Yay for getting the green light and 3wks will fly by. Personally having been pregnant twice naturally and 2 failed IVF's, i am really not bothered that next cycle is going to be ICSI as it will give us the best chance and as long as we get our baby, i dont care how that comes about :) x

Melbram- Yay for the early dart from work and not long till you start now! x

Bugs- Glad to see you back here and best of luck with this cycle! when is EC scheduled? x

angel- Glad your appt went well and good luck for sun x

Gemz- The way i see it, there is risk with every operation so i dont see the point in going into it as i know i need it and it will be happening so no point scaring myself before hand. With my previous op's it was emergency surgery so this time scale is giving me lots of time to dwell on it but im closing my mind to it until the day. What will be will be x

MrsE- TONS of luck for tomorrow! hope all goes well an you report back to us asap x

Hi to all the rest of the gang xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Good luck tomorrow Mrse x x 9


----------



## Lindylou

Hope it went well mrse x


----------



## MrsE75

Morning ladies. Well I'm now PUPO with one early Blasto on board. We lost the 7 cell embryo but the other one they are leaving until tomorrow in hope I will complete Blasto process and then freeze it!

So otd is in 12 days so 31st jan I work that to be! I just pray to go that this one snuggles in and sticks!

So now it's all over to you all with your ops and cycles - wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Boofle

Sorry to jump in on your thread ladies but was finding it interesting to read. And lindylou so good to see you're nearly there :hugs: there's only a couple of ladies from our old thread that I lost track with. How are you feeling?

Anyway just wondering are all you ladies at the Liverpool fertility clinic? We're considering transferring to this clinic since we're so unhappy at our current clinic. I'm worried about jumping out of the frying pan into the fire if you know what I mean - any recommendations would be great. Also does anyone know what the waiting times are?


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Wonderful news! congrats on being pupo! your OTD is same date as my surgery  x

Boofle- Welcome to the thread and good luck with your cycle x


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations mrse- stick stick stick

So great to see you Boofle. Did you go to CARE before? When are you hoping to start cycle? The girls on here are fabulous and supportive even if you don't end up at the women's. sending hugs and so pleased to see you xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Ps Boofle the thing that concerned me at the women's was I never met a consultant (but a fabulous registrar did help us) and they didn't use ultrasound to do transfer BUT I was going to have my 2nd cycle there.


----------



## Boofle

Thanks Lindy :hugs: I haven't moved from St Mary's - having a dreadful time with them :( we have one frozen embie left and I really hope it works but if not we're onto cycle number two and that's what I need to decide whether to transfer to Liverpool on the nhs or go private at care!! Don't get me wrong we haven't got lots of money but we do have some savings to go through one cycle - I just want to make the right choice. Hopefully I won't have to though. Af is due any day and I'll be requesting treatment fingers crossed they accept us this month - if you cross all yours that's forty :haha: I'm doing a natural cycle so no drugs involved - I think my mc last time was down to the lining thickness so hopefully with no drugs it won't get so thick. I've been having acupuncture too.
I'm really glad you're okay and am so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

That all sounds positive boofs. My acupuncturist got a natural cycle done for his wife and they have twin girls. Let us know if you can do transfer this cycle. I do hope this works for you and you don't have to look at changing ;) Did they give any explanation for increased thickness?


----------



## Bear253

congratulations mrse! hope this is it for you :winkwink: and hope you get your frostie too!

noticed a few people on here have been having acupuncture, does anyone know of one in the lancs area - preston, chorley or lytham kind of area??? don't know where everyone is from but thought I'd ask as I don't know where to start.

xx


----------



## susiesue

MrsE great news on your lovely little blasto, praying that its a sticky bean. Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you, are you having any time off? xx 

Hi Boofle :flower: I got pregnant with my cycle at the women's so I did have a positive personal experience however before I got my bfp I did have a few concerns if I had needed a second cycle. Like Lindy I wasn't happy that they didnt use ultrasound for transfer, and that a didnt see a doctor all the way through. We had a brilliant registrar (same one as Lindy) but that was only after bfp. Good luck with your decision. x 

Bear I didn't have acupuncture but I'm sure some of the other girls can help x 

Bugs good luck with your cycle, really hope this is your time x 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Boofle

Bear I'm Cheshire and I just did a search on line - Lindy told me she was seeing a zita west accupuncturist and that's what i searched for. It's pretty expensive but I really think it is helping me because my periods have not been as heavy since starting the accupuncture so hopefully my lining won't be as thick.

Lindy I had a second endiometrial biopsy done in November and although my lining is think there is no explanation as to why. The drugs on the last cycle would of increased it even more so hence the natural cycle. Did you continue to have accupuncture when u got ur bfp?


----------



## Boofle

Thanks Susie - another thread that I am on the ladies there have said they dot have ultrasound for et! I wonder how they know where to put the catheter if they don't use u/s!!

Do u know what the waiting times are like at Liverpool?:hugs:


----------



## bugs

Hi Boofle and welcome, I'm with Care at the minute and I'm not 100% sure but I think Care will do NHS cycles aswell I'm sure you can have your funding allocated there. It might be worth having a look at the Care forum for more info. If you can use your NHS goes first I would do that coz some trusts take your funding away once you've paid for a cycle. 

In my honest opinion I prefer Care but I am proving to be a difficult case so I would love any clinic that got me that illusive BFP. 

Good luck with your journey xxxx


----------



## bugs

Well just an update from me coz I think I need some opinions here. 

I did the short protocol again on full dose Menopur of 6 vials, stimmed for 11 days. Egg collection retrieved 10 eggs now those who have seen me about before will no I have a problem with lots of immature eggs and this cycle was no different. Only 5 mature and 2 fertilised. So I had a 3dt on Tuesday of a 5 cell and a 7 cell both with fragmentation. This is the poorest quality we've had to transfer as yet. So out of 6 cycles we've transferred 11 embryo's with not so much as a frostie in sight. 

Now don't get me wrong I'm pleased we got to transfer but I just feel this is doomed from the start. We had extra drugs this time I'm on clexane, pio injections, steroids and intralipids so we've really threw everything at it but we won't really know now if it's my low AMH causing the problem or the immune stuff. 

Sorry for rambling but you guys understand I know you do xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks bugs I really wish you luck too with your journey. I know you say you feel this cycle is doomed but I hope you're wrong :hugs:

I have already asked about transferring my funding to care and this isn't an option since my pct doesn't have a contract with care :cry: I have heard nothing but good reviews about care so this is why I've got myself in a tiz about it all! And also because I'm 38 this year. I don't think there is an issue with my eggs at the moment though.


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - oh you really have been through it. I didn't particularly have a immature egg issue however when discussing my protocol this time with the private clinic I was put on 225 of GonalF plus 150 of luveris so no where near the 6amps HC put me on - when I asked why these drugs he said the luveris starts to mature the eggs whilst the follicles grow. Look it up online perhaps if you wanted to go again it may be worth investigating. Otherwise I don't have any other suggestions cos as you say it's hard to know if its immune or AMH. But I wouldn't give up any hope my lovely you have 2 embies there so you need to concentrate on them snuggling in otherwise your 2ww will be hellish xxx

So what is your otd? Mine I think will be 31st jan but won't know until Monday when I speak to my consultant.

Oh and on the ultrasound issue I thought the same but I did get BFP on first cycle but mc. However today they did us one I think because of my uterus issue. 

Welcome to the new joiners an ask away we are all here to help xx


----------



## bugs

I think a definite change of protocol is needed I've always just been on Menopur for stimms and it's obviously not agreeing with me. My AMH is low at 7 but I don't think that explains the immature thing as other than that I respond pretty well. Don't really want to give up on my own eggs at age 31 but we've spent more than £40,000 with nothing to show for it so donor eggs could be our best option xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - I can totally understand that you are not ready to give up I feel the same and I'm 37! Perhaps go and speak to other clinics see what protocols they use. That's effectively what i did at the fertility show I went to the stands for all the clinics I ws interested in and quizzes them about protocols in my case is for zero AMH so cost me nothin other than train to london. That event actually helped me decide not to go to care although I have lots of friends who've gone there and had great success but having spoken to them I just had a feeling they were not going to be right for me. 

Your AMH is fine hon but I would definately be asking for different drugs to see how you respond. As I said I have zero AMH but was put on a dosage almost half my previous cycles - so I was super nervous that I wouldn't respond tbh cos this cycles with all new drugs felt like I was starting from scratch cos you just don't know how you will respond. 

Anyway you don't have any decisions to make you have 2 embies so give them the best chance. I've only got one this time so odds are prob not as good as if I had two back but we may have one for the freezer fingers crossed. 

Don't give up hope yet and if you want to DM me for contact details of clinic I used in Manchester this time then happy to give them to you xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks MrsE I know I should be thinking positive, I'm like a walking hormone tonight can't stop bloody crying talk about doom & gloom. 

I'll see how this cycle pans out and then we can look at our options from there. Thanks very much for the support and the best of luck with your embryo baby xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

My acupuncturist was called Oriental Therapy I think and comes to liverpool but has a place in southport. Not sure if it works but got my BFP so would pay it all again. 

Bugs- I got a book on immune stuff. Yo be honest it was a bit high brow got me. Will check what it was. Have they advised you anything to do different before you start a cycle?


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- keep your chin up. You have been through so much. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks Lindy we've had the full level 1 & 2 immunes done. We share a D Q Alpha match which means the DNA of the baby partially matches my own so my body attacks the embryo's I also have a high level of immunes anyway so that is why we're having intralipids and steroids to suppress my immune system. But none of that really means shit if you haven't got decent embies to work with xxxx 

I read the Dr A Beer book is your body baby friendly. Would definately recommend it wish we'd had the immunes done 3 cycles ago xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I know your feeling down about all this but i would see it as this- if we managed to get pregnant naturally, we would never know if that embryo was top quality or not and im sure many arent and still turn into healthy babies. A lot of us have had grade A embies transferred and got a BFN and some women have lower quality transferred and get that elusive BFP so stay strong and positive. I truly admire how determined you are and i am the same. Where there is life there is hope. I have everything crossed for you. Obviously i would love to see us all get BFPS but you even more so, as you have endured so many cycles and i have been following your story for so long alongside my own journey so tons of good luck vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks AQ it means a lot, we certainly have been through the mill haven't we. I feel a bit better today I think coz I'm on the PIO injections which are so painful my arse is purple so when you feel like your going through it for nothing. But as you say I have to have faith in my little 7 cell, I had my transfer at 10am so who's to say it didn't go to 8 cells by the afternoon. 

I think I'm also putting up a barrier to stop it hurting so much if it doesn't work. Self preservation and all that xxxx 

I really appreciate all your support and if anyone wants to know anything about treatment or immunes I'm a serial cycler now so I'll do my best xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Yes we have been through the mill so im sure some luck is due our way ;-)
Congrats on being pupo! when is OTD? i will be hoping and praying you get your BFP this cycle and there is no reason why not. The show is not over till the witch sings and its time she took a holiday for 9mths ;-) I am always here for you if you need to chat. Just PM me and i can give you my mobile number or email. Anytime xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks AQ my OTD is the 28th and I've swore I will not POAS until the day before !!!!


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies. Had some decisions this morning about our remaining embryo. It did go on to become a blastocyst however they grade the inner and outer cells and ours is what they call a 4 BC Blasto with A being the best so clearly not the best. So we needed to decide if to freeze will cost £900 given that only got a 50/50 chance of surviving the freezing and thawing process. Anyway having discussed it with our consultant he's recommend we freeze and if I'm not successful this cycle then we do a fresh but defrost the Blasto cos you can mix them and decide which is best. 

Hope we've made the right decision cos we don't have endless money but hopefully it will be worth it!

X


----------



## bugs

It's such a tough decision and I think I'm glad that it's one we've not had to make. Care charge extra to go to blast and then extra again to freeze so it's added extra's all the time. 

I think if we'd have had the choice though we would have frozen so here's hoping for less than perfect embies all round xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Bugs so sorry that you are having to go through all this. I have friends who have had multiple cycles and I know the pain they have gone through.
Just to give you some hope, I transferred a 7 cell and a 6 cell on day 3, no frosties. At the time I was upset I didn't get to blast but its proof you don't always need to! I'll also never know which one stuck! Praying hard for your bfp :hugs: x 

MrsE I reckon you made the right decision, otherwise you would always think 'what if?' Sending sticky thoughts x


----------



## sarahlou1985

Bugs, sorry to but in, noticed your signature and wondered how you go about getting immune tests? I'm from St Helens so localish to you if you're in liverpool


----------



## bugs

We went through Care in Manchester for our last 3 cycles. We don't qualify for NHS treatment as my OH has kids from a previous relationship so we have to pay anyway. 

Care recommended the immune tests after the chemical and previous fails. I think you can have the basic immune tests done on the NHS after 3 miscarriages but I don't think it's something they really believe in. It cost us £2500 for the level 1 & 2 tests but it did give us some answers xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Bugs do you mind me asking roughly how much one cycle costs at care? Also what is the waiting time?


----------



## bugs

It costs just over £3000 for Ivf then a further £1000 if you need ICSI and then you have the cost of pre treatment tests and drugs on top which in themselves can cost another £1000. So not cheap but as it's private you get an appointment within a few weeks and your normally pretty good to start straight away. 

I've also done an egg share cycle at Care where you donate half your eggs that cost about £1500 so a lot cheaper way of doing things. I believe they're us actually a waiting list for donor cycles now as not enough people needing donor eggs are coming forward to keep up with the amount wanting to egg share xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I think you made the right decision. Best of luck x

Bugs- Hang in there. This could be your time x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks for the info. How do they do the transfer at care? Do they use ultrasound?


----------



## bugs

Yes they use an ultrasound and it's always done by a consultant. I actually had my egg collection & transfer done by the same consultant so it's nice to see some continuity xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- I think you have to give the little blast a chance. Like AQ said you never know which embbies go on to naturally make a baby. Fx this little one sticks

Bugs, boof, AQ, and all you ladies about to start/ in the thick of treatment I pray this cycle is the lucky one for you xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oooohhh this thread is hotting up again. Best of luck MrsE & bugs for otd :thumbup: & really hope this year brings those elusive :bfp:'s for everyone :yipee:

xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I've not been on for over a week and there is far too many pages to catch up on in my quick break in work,
Thanks for all your help ladies and good luck.
I'm in on Thursday at the Hewitt centre for my first scan to see how I've taken to the buserelin, then hopefully move straight on to the fostimon!

X


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Jamie. Hope you have been ok on it. X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you, the first day I was sick but I've been fine since, apart from me having a whinge a couple of times over silly things... I'm a sensitive soul &#55357;&#56842; x


----------



## Lindylou

It does get you like that! The stress and drugs and wanting it to work. I broke down sobbing to my mum one day and I know I was over reacting but couldn't stop. It was like PMS multiplied!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Yea I was the same, my fiancé is spending all his spare time and money turning out spare room into a dressing room for me, and I was taking my injection but I don't think the needle was as sharp as it could of been, so it hurt, I went upstairs to tell him and he hmmmmd me.. And I burst out in sobs! Poor lad haha x


----------



## Lindylou

Oh don't worry about that!! They Get off lucky with the treatment so giving us TLC is allowed ;)


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Indeed :) I also quit smoking new year so I'm unsure what was me and what was the drug :) x


----------



## Lindylou

Xxxx keep letting him pamper you. Xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I intend to :) ahh not long left for you hope your taking it easy x


----------



## Lindylou

Still working but finding it really tiring now. It honestly doesn't feel real to be. Let us know how scan goes. X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I shall be back Thursday :) stick your feet up, go onnn! 

X


----------



## Lindylou

Will do. X


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for thursday Jamie  well done on quitting smoking. I used to smoke socially but iv quit that too. We are getting super healthy for next cycles and that can only be a good thing  iv also virtually quit drinking too. Il have maybe 1 glass of red wine a wk and that's about it now xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you, i've been wanting to quit for a while so new year and start of treatment have me the perfect excuse, I had a big drink new year and haven't had one since but I'm sure a glass of wine may sneak in x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie, good luck and congrats for stopping smoking!!! I had hynotherapy about 2 years ago - best thing i ever did! :)

Mrse - I would have gone to blast too - you never know, and like others have said you'd always question what if! Here's hoping that it'll be a little brother / sister to your bean!

Bugs - praying it works for you both - you really deserve some luck

Hey to everyone else! I'm currently like a 5 year old today - hubby had a snow day at school so wasnt safe for the kids to go in, and he's gone and ordered me a new iPad!!! so excited since the old one broke! Add in my new phone come today I'm definatly like a kid at christmas

Hope everyone is doing well and haven't broken anything in the snow and ice - I've lost my dignaty in work thou falling in the car park - my bum still hurts


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Yeah i got pissed new year too! haha. Glad to be off it now tho tbh as can't stand the hangovers! lol x

Gemz- LMAO about the fall, although i hope your ok?? yayy to the pressies. I am a big kid too. When the snow fell i did a snow angel and made a snowman...on my own! haha x


----------



## Likklegemz

lol! to be honest I was laughing about it all day! 

I love the snow! When hubby lived in Finland (and I in Hungary - that was one of the best things ever!!) At least I wont be bored in hospital when I have my op now!!

My poor cat doesnt like the snow one bit - which I'm slightly gutted at coz she's white I was totally hoping she would blend in - no such luck there!


----------



## Lindylou

Poor Likkle- hope you aren't too bruised x


----------



## Likklegemz

Narh! I'm alright thanks hun, how you doing sweetie? Not long to go now! You got everything ready for the big arrival? When you finishing work?


----------



## Lindylou

Hoping to finish on Thursday but will go in next Tuesday for meeting. I have got stuff in but don't feel ready at all! 
What date is your FU?


----------



## susiesue

Lindy you need to put your feet up now pleeeease!!! You know my story, finished work Friday night, started labour 2am Sunday morning!!! Packed hospital bag in between contractions!! Not recommended :wacko: My advice is try and get your head into baby mode and make sure you enjoy every second. I felt in shock and wish I could go back and do it again x. 

AQ I love snow too!!! Love the sound of the snow angels :) x 

Gemz hope your bum is feeling better now :haha: x 

Jamie good luck for your scan x 

Bugs and mrsE hope those embies are snuggling in x 

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Likklegemz

Try to finish as soon as you can sweetie - beset not to work all the way to the end - have a few days to relax - you wont have much chance when babba comes along!

FU with Hewitt Centre was last month, seeing the specialist downstairs in gynacology to do final assessment for op (aparently we needed that organised before we could have it - but I'm annoyed as this delays things for us starting again) but that'll take place on 11th Feb - so hopefully op will only be 4 - 6 weeks later x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Glad you got your op sorted. Tbh im shitting myself as time goes on as although i have had 2 operations, they were both emergencies so it was life or death and i had no time to worry etc, cos this one is elective and its been booked well in advance, its making me so nervous! I am trying to put it out of my mind until the day but very hard as i am scared of not waking up, or of something bad being discovered xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Susie sue- thanks. I have packed a hospital baby bag now. I have a gut feeling around the16th feb so hoping I get a last bit of me time. Hope you and little one are ok. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

I don't know what the op entails but try and just keep looking at then end goal. It is easier said than done because if you remember I was the biggest wimp about EC! It is so unfair what hoops we have to jump through to get our BfPs but hopefully this op is just another stepping stone that gets you closer. Xxxx I wish for it with all my heart cxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Lindy. The op itself is key hole surgery with 4 incisions and camera inserted through my belly button and one through my womb vaginally, also having the endo scratch. If i have Endo they will laser it whilst im under too. If it all goes well and gives us a better chance of success with our next cycle all the pain and discomfort will be worth it. Bet your so excited to meet your baby now?  xxx


----------



## Lindylou

How long are you in AQ? I know I'm so lucky, I'm nervous but so so grateful more than anything. Find the lack of energy frustrating and dh aaaaagggghhh he has supposedly steeped up and is doing the tidying up. House is a freak in tip and its driving me mad.


----------



## Lisa40

AQ. That sounds exactly like what I had done last January except they were going in to remove a large ovarian cyst... & they found that I was riddled with endo. The operation wasn't bad at all, an hour tops. I had to stay in overnight as I was the last operation of the day. The worst bit was I'd been in since 7am with no food all day & I'd missed dinner by the time I cane round... I was not happy lol.

If it's the same as mine they'll pump gas into your bits so that they can expand them for a better look, when I woke up I thought I had a stuff neck but it was the gas moving it's way around my body. I declined the painkillers as I really thought it was only a stiff neck & it would go shortly :rofl:

it's a very weird sensation though as you can feel the gas bubbles moving around your body. Took 2-3 days for it to be gone really.

Other than that all was fine, and I'm sure you'll be fine too. Will be thinking of you :thumbup:

x


----------



## Likklegemz

hmmm I had the lap last time (and what ended up happening to me was really unluck - so trying not to dwell on it) Last time I only had two incissions not four - strnge :S

I dont know how long I'll be in for - could possibly loose my right tube as that's the one thats giving me all the grief (which could complicate things)

AQ: I know what you mean about getting scared and dwelling on it.... just wish it would hurry up and come round now x x


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- If all goes to plan and its text book surgery il be home later that afternoon x

Lisa- Yeah the nurse mentioned about the gas. I can't remember feeling anything when i had my ectopic surgeries but i would of been too shocked and upset to notice back then x

Gemz- Its not for sure it will be 4 incisions but nurse said quite likely and i had 4 incisions with previous surgeries although of course that was to remove my tube each time so this op maybe different and i may have fewer scars hopefully  x

Gemz- I know what you mean. Im glad the surgery is in 10 days as i want it over and done with now as i am really working myself up thinking about it x


----------



## harley81

Hi Ladies ,

Im a long term stalker of this thread, and I thought i'd (finally!) say hello :flower:. 

My husband and I had our pie and final blood tests before Christmas, and we have our joint consulant appointment on Thursday (nerve wracking!). So hopefully we will get to start our first round soon (fingers crossed!).


----------



## Bear253

Hi Harley welcome to the thread, I'm pretty new too!
Good luck with your joint appointment, are you feeling excited? Do you know what 'assistance' you will need?

Quick question, how long did you wait to go for PIE?

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Welcome to the thread Harley. I had my joint consultation last week, so just waiting for AF to arrive so we can start. Its very exciting and terrifying at the same time! We might be cycling at the same time. My next AF is due in about two weeks.

MrsE - congrats on being Pupo. I think you made the right decision with freexing the embryo.
Bugs- congrats on being pupo to you too. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

AQ and Gemz- it is scary waiting for an operation, it is the waiting thats the worst. You imagine the worst and once it is over with, its usually not as bad as you feared. I hope the time goes quick for both of you.

Jamie - Good luck with your first scan on Thursday.

xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Welcome Harley and love to eat cake thank you, 
I'm quite new here myself, and I am still very much confused as to all the abbreviations and technical words ;) to be honest I don't really know that much about icsi as after our tests it was sort of a quick consultation and in for the big meeting where all couples get together so I'm sorry ladies if I'm a pest :) 
X


----------



## harley81

Thank you fot the nice welcome :thumbup:

I have known for years I have pcos, so thought we might need help. We have been trying since the end of 2010 (which I know isn't that long, but feels like it!). We were referred to the womens last March, and after all the tests and a HSG we were due to start clomid in June, but I fell pregnant. Sadly I miscarried at 7 weeks :cry:. The clomid did not induce ovulation. I do ovulate naturally, but usually quite late and my cycles are a bit erratic to say the least!

We went back to the womens in October and Mr Drakely said he wasn't surprised at the clomid not working, so referred us for IVF (he had already filled in and signed the forms!). I think we only waited 6 or 8 weeks for the pie, then a few more weeks for the final bloods (to check for hiv and hep etc), the results came back clear before Christmas and now we have only waited a month for the appointment.

Sorry for the massive essay! 

My next period is due next week, but not sure if they will start on that cycle as it's so soon? :shrug:


----------



## Bear253

Sorry for your loss Harley :( 
Sounds like things are getting more positive now though, that's funny that he had already done all the forms for your appointment! Our last appoitnment was a bit similar, the doc just said we needed icsi, there wasn't any discussion!
Thanks for that timeframe for the PIE, I'm driving myself mad waiting for the post to arrive!

I don't know for sure but I'd guess if they've said ring when your next period starts you should be able to start then??

xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi Harley :flower: Welcome to the thread and good luck with your cycle. Not sure if they would be able to start you next week, would depend if they had space and how quick you could get the drug delivery. Hopefully you'll be clearer on Thursday xx


----------



## Gussy76

Hi Ladies, I too am a stalker of this forum. I've been following everyones progress so far and finally plucked up courage to ask a question 
I am in the process of my first IVF attempt at LWH, due in tomorrow lunchtime for a 5DT (4 of my 8 eggs fertilised but no ideas on quality etc yet). Does anyone know when my OTD will be? I am going to try really really really hard to wait until that day (the signs arent good as I bought 15 tests off Amazon last week, oops!!)
Thanks and lots of love and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Harley - I would say if AF is due next week after your appointment, then you will be able to ring up on day 1. You will get your drugs delivered between day 1 and day 23 (i think) and then start injecting day 23. You will have an appointment at some point to show you how to do the injections. Thats my understanding anyway! So looks like you will starting before me. x


----------



## Bear253

hiya gussy, i'm no help I'm afraid but just wanted to say welcome. wishing you lots of luck for your transfer let us know how you get on! 

xx


----------



## Gussy76

Thanks Bear!....will definitely keep posting here I think, everyone seems so nice, and IVF can be so isolating sadly.

Good luck with your treatment!! Hope you get to start soon xx


----------



## susiesue

Hi gussy
I think with a 5dt it's 10 or 11 days after transfer. Mine was a day three and I tested 13 days later. If you are planning to test early then you really need to test out your trigger shot injection, test after transfer until you get a bfn, and then any bfp you get after that will be the real thing!!! Good luck x


----------



## MrsE75

Gussy - welcome! if it's 5 day Blasto then testing is 12 days after transfer if its 3 day transfer then test 14 days after your transfer. Hope this helps. I'm currently on 2ww well actually 12 day wait and this is by far the hardest part because you feel all sorts of twinges, pulling and pains but this can all be the pesseries and just your hormones playing tricks on you!!

Seems to be lots of people at all different stages on here so all hotting up nicely for lots of BFPs!!
Xx


----------



## harley81

Ooooh lovetoeatcake I really hope we don't have to miss this cycle, I know it's only an extra month or so, but time already seems to have slowed down lol! 

We're getting excited, but after the clomid didn't have any effect in worried I won't respond to any kind of stimms. I need to calm down and stop 'what if' ing. It's so nice to be able to talk to you ladies, and know we can all understand what each other is feeling x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Welcome to the thread Gussy. I'm not one for poas, I find it too hard seeing a BFN. But lots of luck to you. I hope you get your BFP!

Harley I would say you have timed this appointment just right and you should be able to start really soon. This whole process is such a waiting game. Try not to worry too much about how you will react, the drugs are a lot stronger than clomid. X


----------



## Gussy76

Thank you everyone for your replies! This really is the nicest forum I've come across and believe me I've stalked a few!! IVF has sent me a bit cuckoo so having you all to ask questions is a god send.......I hope everyone's dreams come true in 2013! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome Harley and good luck with your cycle. 

Gussy- I had a day 5 transfer and test date was 12 days later. Hope you get your BFP. 

Lots of new cycles starting. Hoping lots of BFPs o come :)


----------



## Likklegemz

hello ladies

wow - we've certainly become very busy havent we!!

Hi to all the new ladies - sorry for lack of personals testing my new iphone out and its rather hard to read everything thru - will drop proper reply in a bit

gem x x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Harley and lots of luck with your cycle. I hope they can manage to fit you in next week but most likely will be your next cycle(that's how it usually works) x

Gussy- Welcome and Good luck for your ET tomorrow! hope the 2ww is easy on you. Keep us updated x

Hi to Susie, Lindy, Gemz, Bugs, Cvaeh, Liketoeatcake, Bear, and all the gang xxx


----------



## Gussy76

Thanks Africa queen! I've seen you on a few threads on this site, you really have been such a great support to everyone! I hope your op goes well and after everything you've been through this is your year xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thank you so much Gussy. Means a lot  I like to support were i can and i get it back ten fold from these amazing ladies as you will see yourself  xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Sorry ladies if its tmi but I don't know who else to ask other than ringing up the clinic.. I'm due in tomorrow for my scan after buserelin injections but my AF doesn't seem to want to leave me alone, it's been 11 days, should I still be able to have my scan? 
X


----------



## bugs

Hi Jamie Lee yeah you'll be fine to still have your scan, just pre warn them. There just checking the lining of your womb is nice and thin xxxx 

Hi all hope everyone is well, I'm just plodding along going slightly insane good job I'm in work or I think I'd have lost the plot by now xxxx


----------



## Gussy76

Hi Jamie lee, I was still bleeding on my first baseline scan and was really worried but they said happens all the time and it was all good news that I'd had a bleed so nothing to worry about at all, I felt a bit yucky but they made me feel really at ease. Good luck!x

Just back from my ET, had 1 decent embryo put back, a very early blasto so they couldn't grade, they will let us know if the remaining 2 can be frozen, didn't look too hopeful though so clinging onto the 1 on board. 2 hours post transfer and I'm already driving myself mad!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ah thanks, yea I feel a bit yucky too but I suppose it's nothing they've not seen before,

Gussy good luck lets hope this one is all it takes, xx


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: Jamie. I had to have a lap done when I was on my period... And the gave me a suppository painkiller :blush: oh the shame but like you said nothing they haven't seen before. Good luck for your scan.

& yeay for ET gussy, best of luck & lots of :dust: we need some more :bfp:'s on this thread :yipee:

I can feel it in my water... I know there's a few embryos snuggling in :happydance:

xx


----------



## bugs

Gussy76 said:


> Hi Jamie lee, I was still bleeding on my first baseline scan and was really worried but they said happens all the time and it was all good news that I'd had a bleed so nothing to worry about at all, I felt a bit yucky but they made me feel really at ease. Good luck!x
> 
> Just back from my ET, had 1 decent embryo put back, a very early blasto so they couldn't grade, they will let us know if the remaining 2 can be frozen, didn't look too hopeful though so clinging onto the 1 on board. 2 hours post transfer and I'm already driving myself mad!

Well done for getting to transfer Gussy, I think this really is the hardest part the 1st week isn't too bad but the 2nd is quite draining. 

My only advice I can give is that your body has been through a lot with the treatment so you will twinge and cramp whatever the outcome. Try not to over analyse every symptom as the progesterone can cause a lot of that and don't worry that lack of symptoms means it hasn't worked. 

Good Luck and if you have any questions you know where we are xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Ok so that's 3 of us on our 2ww so far! Going to be a long week! 

Bugs are you testing early or waiting for otd? My otd is 31st so have to see how I hold out! 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Gussy76

Thanks everyone! I've got a really positive feeling about this thread!!me, bugs and mrse are definitely all getting BFP's to start them rolling in for everyone else! Xxx


----------



## bugs

My OTD is the 28th so I'm going to test the day before on the Sunday. I've always tested early in the past because I've always started bleeding early but my last cycle I switched to PIO injections so I didn't bleed until after I'd stopped them but I tested 3 days early and was devestated for an extra 3 days so the way I see it the result isn't going to change so I may aswell be pupo for aslong as possible xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Gussy76 said:


> Thanks everyone! I've got a really positive feeling about this thread!!me, bugs and mrse are definitely all getting BFP's to start them rolling in for everyone else! Xxx

Good luck to all three of you here's hoping for BFP's!!! 

Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Gussy congrats on being pupo! Struggling to keep up have you had an embryo transfer before or is this your first round?

Mrse and bugs you've already had my congrats

Keeping fx you all

AF arrived last night! :( sheer agony at the moment! Work felt like it dragged all day


----------



## Gussy76

Hi likkelgemz, sorry your feeling so rubbish, hope it gets better soon!! This is my first go at ivf so first everything for me. Have had 2 natural pregnancies previously but they were both ectopic. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Yeah its fine to have a scan whilst on period. With the short protocol they do that and its a bit yuck but like you said, nothing new to them ;-) Good luck x

Bugs- Your doing well. i don't know if i could work through the 2ww or not... time does stand still when you have too much time on your hands tho so not sure really. Id be scared of getting AF whilst in work cos id be so upset... i dont know what to do? x

Gussy- Congrats on being pupo! lots of luck for 2ww and hope its not too bad for you, although of course it will drag x

Lisa- I will be on my period when i have my Lap etc, so its still ok? will it affect the hystercopy? i did ask a nurse an she said it will be ok, just may obstruct view of lining?? x

Gemz- sorry your in agony hun. I know that feeling :( huge hugs coming your way x

Hi to all the gang. I also have a great feeling this thread is going to be full of BFPS! let the baby boom commence! ;-) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Gussy

Sorry hunni I'm struggling with thread on phone (hubby has discovered angry birds and has stolen my ipad not amused!) I'm sorry for your loss but fx this will be your time! Did you loose your tubes?

Mrse Are you taking things easy? How's the wait so far?

Thanks AQ, being on your period shouldn't really affect the outcome of your lap so try not to worry!

Bugs (your a teacher right? Or am I confusing you with someone else?) take it easy hope your not going to have a suprise Ofsted inspection anytime soon if you are! Hubby's just gone thru that - not very nice

Jamie led how you coping so far?

How's everyone else doing? Xx x


----------



## Joanne C

Hello everyone... Oooooohhh so much going on very exciting. Hard to keep up with all the new comers so hi to all and lots of luck.
I read a few pages back someone mentioned clomid not working so worried about Stimms working..can't find the post now to see who it was! But anyway I didn't ovulate on clomid but I did get eggs on the ivf meds, so no need to worry : )
Hi gemz & AQ... I had a normal lap and hystoscopy last year and just had 2 holes. It was fine, went home a few hours after. Only pain was the windy pops!! My mum was in the corridor waiting and apparently when they wheeled me back I said 'they chopped off my legs!' Great stuff morphine!
Lots of love x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo 

Haha that's brilliant!!! Of all the things to say that has to be the best! Having said that when I had my tonsils out I asked hubby if I still had a neck!! Lol!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps how you doing?


----------



## africaqueen

Jo- LMAO at the comments you made! I am more nervous as its the 3rd time im having this procedure and takes bit longer to heal, also dont know what they may end up doing if they find something... im sure all will be fine. Im going to be positive  How is your pregnancy going? x


----------



## bugs

Hi girls no I'm not a teacher I wish. I can't take full credit coz I got the doctor to do me a note so I could do reduced hours so I'm only working 5 hours a day and as I work in a call centre they're letting me stay off the phones and just do processing work so double easy times. AQ I used to worry about bleeding in work but as I said before the PIO seems to have sorted that out so I'm not to worried. 

Your in good company on here with us Gussy me & AQ both lost our tubes to ectopics we should start our own gang xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs-Ah that's good then. I work in a very busy call centre an there wont let me off phones as nothing else to do. I think il be getting signed off for the 2ww tbh. I may possibly try and get reduced hours but doubt it will be allowed so easier just to get signed off. Yes we should start our own gang! the tube free BFP gang ;-) ha xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hi Gemz & AQ... Good thank you...very tired but don't mind. Weather good excuse to hibernate!!! Work, eat, sleep my routine at the moment!! Getting more porky each day!!
Nice comment about the neck Gemz..... Kind of thing I'd say.
AQ think you mentioned you have endo lasered too..my friend has that and I know it takes her a lot longer to recover. Worth having it done to keep on top of it.
It was when I had my lap I found out I had endo, that bad all my insides stuck together and tubes completely blocked.... So they couldn't do anything with it. The surgeon told me as I was coming round, so not the best! That's the only bad experience I've had at APH.
What's the scratch thing you mentioned too?
X


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone,

Just thought i would pop on and say hi to all the new people and good luck to bugs, Gussy and Mrse in your two week wait. Hope its three Bfps.

I am starting my estrogen for my primming cycle on Saturday in the hope to get some embryos on my fifth attempt. I am really scared this time as i don't think i can cope with waiting to see if i get any to fertilize.

x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Jo- I have had 2 lap surgeries to have my fallopian tubes removed but not for Endo. They suspect i have it, so this lap is to see how bad it is and what can be done so could be bad news here too. Least i dont have the fear of losing my tubes tho cos already gone. The endo scratch is basically like a womb biopsy and the trauma is supposed to aid implantation for up to 3mths so praying it makes the difference x

Cvaeh- EVERYTHING crossed for you this next cycle. I truly hope this brings your BFP. I know what you mean about the fert report. Worst part of whole cycle. At least with the 2ww as crazy as it is, there is hope of a pregnancy but the fert report is awful to wait for. We will get through it cos we have to and we are strong x


----------



## Lisa40

Hey AQ - I had endo removed during my lap while on my period, I had 4 keyholes, 1 in the belly button, 1 at each side near the ovaries & 1 just on my bikini line, they basically just kind of suction the endo out as far as I know. He said mine was very severe, had 1 ovary stuck to my pelvic wall, they couldn't believe I'd never had a painful period.. & I also had very regular periods so it was a shock.

& how odd that I work in a call centre too... imagine if it's the same one we are all in haha - I work in the planning department for Barclays (don't all throw stones at once lol)

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- The consultant told me id probs have 4 keyholes again like last time. They will go over my scars again. I was advised they will laser any severe endo away and also any bad scar tissue? not sure what they will do tho. Guess once we are asleep its in their hands isnt it? i am scared tho. Yes strange we all work in call centres! I work for DPD the delivery company, in customer service/complaints xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lisa - if I've ever shouted at you I'm sorry then!!!

Is that on the tech park? I'm round the corner from you work wise! I play with numbers no phones for me! I'm in the nhs which you think would make time off for hospital easier but it's not!


----------



## Likklegemz

Eek! AQ I was under the impression I'd only have two incisions - slightly worried now!


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- I had 4 the previous two times cos i was also having my tubes removed and the consultant thinks 4 this time as they suspect Endo and bad scar tissue. I think usually it is just 2 keyholes so dont worry. Even if you have 4 keyholes, the scars heal within a few wks xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Damn! Got enough scars on stomach as it is! :( are they very noticeable?


----------



## bugs

I can beat you both for being unliked, I work for the tax office so get shouted at on a daily basis so if they'd have wanted me on the phones I'd have got signed off !!!! 

Thanks Cveah Good Luck with #5 the odds have got to be on our favour surely xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Look at us all!! In sure we all secretly enjoy our jobs! Lol!


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs sorry for getting you mixed up! I'm sure someone was a teacher on here! I do get scatty


----------



## Lindylou

Wow so much going on here!!! 

Congrats to bugs gussy mrse being pupo. Hope these embbies stick like glue :)

Good luck to those about to start cycles and good luck if having tests/ ops soon. 

Big hugs and lots of baby dust. Xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

haha glad to know I'm not on my own being hated bugs lol!!

& yeah its the tech park I work on, I work in the planning department so it's my responsibility to forecast the numbers of calls & make sure we have enough staff on the phones to handle them, so if you can't get through it's my fault :blush:

I think my 4 holes were due to the fact that they were removing a large cyst on my ovary, that was the initial reason for my surgery & they found the endo when they were there. They made me sign consent to remove a cyst from either the right or left side even though it was on the left as Mr Gazvani said that on occasion the sonographers put the wrong side & if they don't have consent for both sides they have to stitch you back up & reschedule lol... didn't fill me with a lot of confidence but it was all fine :thumbup:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- No the scars are tiny so you barely notice x

Bugs- I am pretty hated in my job too as its obviously my fault when the parcels dont go out or get delayed... haha. This is the reason il be getting signed off for 2ww as too many calls and complaints equal stress i cant risk  x

Lisa- Mr Gazvani will be doing my surgery too, so hope he's a good surgeon? lol x

Right ladies iv just cried my eyes out watching OBEM so im off to bed as up at 6.30am for work. Boooo! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I'm banned from watching OBEM. Midwife said its usually extremes and will freak me out. Wouldn't take much though!

Lisa- cannot believe he said that about cyst. That is awful! If in doubt surely a 2 second ultrasound to confirm would be better than a wrong incision. That is so bad


----------



## Gussy76

Morning all! I can't be in the "no tubes" club cos have still got one but its too damaged to be of any use! I had Methotrexate for the 2nd ectopic last August....

MrsE, Bugs - any top tips for 2ww? My OTD is 3rd Feb but i know already I won't last til then!

Jamie Lee - Good luck with the scan today, hope you're stimming soon! 

DH has gone into overdrive on sensitivity, wont let me lift a finger, wouldnt even sleep in the same bed last night in case he kicked me in the night! A tad over reacting but then did ask me after ET if I felt like Ripley in Alien! Not a nice image.

Love to all, sorry I'm a bit of a novice on these forums!
xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi all my scan went ok tidy I think,
They said my lining is nice and thin so I can start my fostimon today,she was a bit concerned about a cyst on one of my ovaries but want me back in on the 29th for a re-scan to check as I have PCO.. Then back in on the 1st and hopefully if everything is ok in for egg collection on the 4th 

Hope your all ok and to the ladies in wait hope the time flies, I can see me being a nervous wreck! 
Xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone! Too much going on in here for me to keep up! But again good luck to everyone with whatever you have going on at the moment. X
I work for The Disclosure and Barring Service (was the CRB) and work in customer services so have people moaning at me all the time! Lol Thankfully it's mainly by email!

Not much going on with me. Just a bit frustrated because I always ov on day 14 and guess what, the month I am waiting to start IVF, it decides to be late. Day 15 and no smiley. Although I have had the physical symptoms. So either I have missed the surge or its late. Bloody typical eh? Why do our bodies decide to mess with us at times like this? I swear there is someone up there pulling strings!


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Gussy. Ha, ha the 2ww it's torture and your body tried to kid you with the odd pain and twinge but mostly that's the delightful pesseries! No real tips just keep busy and plan nice things to do at the weekends cos that's when it drags the most I find. 

So Bugs its you on Mon, me on thurs and Gussy the following Mon! Hopefully a fab week ahead for this board - come on you BFPs!!!!!

Last day in paid work today I work with OH on Mon and Fri you see. My hubby is the same doesn't want me doing anything but one thin I've learnt is that it will either happen or not down to nature not cos we loaded the washing machine or something like that. 

Xx


----------



## Gussy76

Haha it is torture but in a nice way I guess! I'm trying to just enjoy it but its hard not to worry! I agree if its meant to be it will be but not passing up the opportunity to have hubby pulling his weight ;-) xxx


----------



## bugs

Yeah I agree with MrsE the outcome won't change no matter what but I try not to do anything that I can blame myself if it doesn't work. The Hoover hasn't been out the cupboard since before my collection. I still take the dog out and generally just take it easy. 

How's everyone for symptom spotting, all I can say is I generally just feel shitty, I feel dead shaky like when you haven't eaten although I have eaten. A few twinges but nothing exciting I just don't know how I feel at this point xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

I'm really hungry but then when I eat I feel bloated! Had quite a few twinges and couple of small sharp pains sun/Mon but that can be anything after all the routing around that's been going on in there. I'm also windy but I remember that from last time - that and pesseries making me a little constipated so I've been prepared for that this time! Ha, ha the joy!!

Got accupuncture on Monday to help me stay stress free. Who knows what next week will bring but got everything crossed xx


----------



## MrsE75

Oh sorry forgot to say I'm hot according to my hubby all the time so much so I'm too hot for him to sleep with at the moment. I don't feel hot but apparently I am - not sure what that's about. 

What about anyone else?


----------



## bugs

Right there with you on a few of them, completely full of wind. I thought I'd escape the constipation this time round coz I'm not using pessaries but oh no !!! 

And what's with the heat considering it's been snowing I'm permanently hot and the night sweats are something else xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Oh interesting Bugs what are you using instead of pesseries. I had about 12 boxes cos last cycle I didn't get an embie so thought I would save £36 and use them rather than the crenone gel suggested.


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- I am glad your scan went well and that you can start stimms today  hope the cyst is gone at your next scan x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I quit my job this morning... went into work and was spoken to like a piece of crap once again by a customer and then like crap by a manager so after 2.5yrs there, i finally had the balls to say 'f**k this and i packed my things and walked out! i am still shaking! i normally just take the crap but enough was enough. Now i am searching non stop for another job and concentrating on calming myself for my op next wk. I hope fortune favours the brave cos iv never done anything like this! lol xxx


----------



## bugs

Good on ya girl, there's only so much you can take I'm sure another company would be glad to have you xxxx 

MrsE I'm on progesterone injections, I asked for them after 3 cycles where I bled really early on and I'd read that some women don't absorb the pessaries as well as the PIO oil so we thought we'd try them. They're more expensive at around £10 a shot but made all the difference last time and my doctors have said they will do me a prescription if the cycle is successful. I would defo recommend them for any other early bleeders xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ: way to go! I didn't quit my job but was fuming as my personal data went missing - kicked off something terrible and got warned by my boss!

Fortune definitely favours the bold! Has your boss called or anything? Message me if you need me! What did hubby say?

Jamie fx that the cyst goes on its own

Bugs, gussy & Mrse take it easy and rest as much you can - just think only a week till your bfps!

Afm I've taken the day off tomorrow - I need to rest / relax AF still driving me mad!


----------



## Bear253

Wow I seem to have missed loads! 

Mrse, Bugs and Gussy good luck for otd's, hoping for you to get your :bfp:s :thumbup:

AQ good luck for your surgery, and hope you find a new job soon!

AFM just got booked in for my hycosy appointment (3rd time lucky) so got that to 'look forward' to!

Hope everyone else is doing ok :)
xx


----------



## Gussy76

Wow AQ good for you! You don't need extra stress when you're going through all this! Good luck with the job hunting!! 

Bear - good luck with your op!

Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Bear good luck with your hycosy I had a HSG instead - ended up with an infection - I'd have rather of done the hycosy


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Africa- If your job was stressing you out you have done the right thing. I am sure you will find another job soon.

Gemz- it is Del and me that are teachers. Unfortunately ofsted are due this summer so not looking forward to that. Has anyone heard from Del? x x

Hi to everyone else. x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

I knew it was you thought it was bugs not del who was the other one!

Boo for Ofsted! Hubby's just had that nightmare! Now he's got cmp!

How you doing? Haven't heard from del since just after her last cycle hope she's ok x x


----------



## cvaeh

Just ordered my drugs for my next cycle. i start on hrt this Saturday so its all go again. I am trying to keep my stress levels down in school and not stay too late. Are you stil thinking of arranging a meet up? x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Yeah have to see if /When everyone's free to do it - preferably with limited stresses in our lives going on!

Lisa when's your baby due?


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Wow AQ good on you! I wish I was that brave!


----------



## Lindylou

You go AQ!!! You got balls :) You can only take so much. Hope you get something less stressful and hopefully something you enjoy. Xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Go AQ... That's something I think I need to do! X


----------



## Lisa40

Oooohhh AQ. Good luck with finding a new job. I walked out on a job once, it was just horrible & I took the job in Barclays on the phones for a 50% paycut as I needed any job lol. Within 6 months I'd moved to the planning department & then in a year I got promoted so I'm back on the same salary I was before & now I love my job. I'm sure something will come up & you won't understand why you didn't quit sooner :hugs:

gemz - if you're asking me about my baby she's 16 weeks old today :cloud9: I just still have that scan picture up as i can't figure out how to reduce the size of any pictures I have of her :blush:

xx


----------



## harley81

Hi ladies :flower:

We had our joint consultant appointment today, and the nurse was absolutely lovely, she really couldn't have been nicer, i'm starting to get really excited now. I explained about my period being due next week, and she said that's fine, just call on the first day. She isn't sure if we'll be on the short or the long protocol, but she said the nurse will explain all when I call next week, and if i'm put on the short i'll be put on the pill for a month first (as my periods are irregular).

After the appointment hubby and I went to the museum, then he treated me to lunch in Chaophraya yum, yum! Brill day ! :happydance:


----------



## MrsE75

Wow AQ good on you. It must have been bad to drive you to it and having been made redundant a few times I always have got a better job out of it so I'm sure the same will be for you. Good luck xxx

Harley - yay for starting next week fingers crossed. 

I'm absolutely knackered so lights out for me - I've been ruled on the sofa with a blanket all night too with hubby waiting on me. It won't last I know but hey I will enjoy while it does! Ha, ha


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls :) the thread is so busy I can't keep up! I'm on my phone so apologies for lack of personals. I think the thread feels really positive at the moment and I am praying its a good sign, bring on those bfp's. :baby:

AQ you have done the best thing, it will feel scary now but there will be something better out there. You don't need the stress of a crap job with all you've been through. :hugs:

Big hugs and babydust to mrsE, bugs and gussy on the 2ww. xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls. Means a lot. It does feel scary as didnt really need more change in my life, but i am hoping this will turn out to be a positive change 

MrsE- Ooh nice! enjoy getting waited on whilst you can! x

Harley- Glad your appt went well. Its all so exciting on the 1st cycle. Remember it well  x


----------



## bugs

Hi everyone hope you are all well. 

Just wanted to check in with AQ after quitting your job hope your ok and making a new master plan as I type xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs how's the waiting going for you? You testing tomorrow or waiting until Mon?

Any symptoms?


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thanks Bugs  i have applied for 5 jobs already and 1 is going to call me next wk after my op with a interview date  its completely different than what i have ever done- community support worker, so would involve going to elderly peoples homes and doing light chores, bit of shopping and making them breakfast/lunch etc  really hope i get it as i would feel i was helping someone and it would be nice to be out and about instead of chained to a desk!  How is the last of the 2ww going?? when are you going to test? I am soooo excited/nervous for you xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi Ladies 

There is so much going on I cant keep up! I think there is going to be quite a baby boom this year :happydance:

Welcome to the new ladies - glad your joint consultation went well Harley x 

AQ: Good for you on the walking out - a fresh start will be good for you I know you have been struggling there for a while x Good luck to both you and Gems on your surgery x

MrsE and Bugs: FX for BFPs this week :dust:

HI to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals Im getting confused as to who is doing what there is so much happening x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Melbram  How are you doing? xxx


----------



## bugs

Good for you, I know a few people who are carer's and they love it so maybe a change is what the Dr ordered. 

I'm going to test tomorrow just so I'm not on my own coz OH will have to go to work on Monday. 

I don't really know how I feel about my symptoms I felt awful last night terrible headache and that was a big symptom for me with the ectopic and the miscarriage but I'm 50/50 I really don't know what tomorrow will bring it could go either way xxxx


----------



## susiesue

AQ great news on the interview! I used to do that job many moons ago so if you need any interview advice then pm me xx 

Hi Melbram :flower: x


----------



## susiesue

Good luck for tomorrow bugs, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Lindylou

My nurse is a support worker in the evenings and absolutely loves it. She said it is so satisfying and she is so close to her clients. Xx
(They are really hot on safeguarding/dols issues so might be worth swotting up for interview. If you need infor give me a shout, my mum does that now)


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Susie and Lindy. I will PM you both if i get the interview through  x

Bugs- I am going to be on edge for you for tomorrow. I truly hope and pray with all my heart and soul you get your joyous news tomorrow and il be on here first thing to check x


----------



## Gussy76

Bugs - I have got absolutely everything crossed for you tomorrow! Lots of luck! Let us know how you get on xx

AQ - wow you don't let the grass grow lol! Good luck with the job, everything crossed for you too! Xx

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the snow xx


----------



## Jules78

Hello ladies! 

Sorry its been so long since I posted, I cant believe how fast time has gone, can you believe i only have 9 weeks left in work and then only a few weeks after that til the twins will be here! It seems like only yesterday that i was sitting here scared to death in the 2ww (which was only 10 days really!), and then sharing the news! But we are all ok anyway, have scans every 2 weeks and so far all good....

SO much going on here I have spent ages reading back everyones news! So sorry for lack of personals but :

AQ - sorry to hear about your job but glad that you have applied for a few things - got everything crossed for you! Is it your op next week? Hoping it all goes well for you and this is YOUR year!!! xx

Gemz - is it your op soon too? Sorry your periods have been so bad - are you feeling any better? Just keep remembering, mine was a frostie, just the one and now i have 2 babies boting me in the ribs!! xx

Lindy - you must be due soon? How are you feeling? Ready to pop?! xx

Susie - how are you finding it now with your little girl??! I bet you still cant believe she is here! Hope you are well xx

Mrs E & Bugs - I have everything crossed for you for your BFP !! Just take it easy and rest!! xx

Melbram - hope you are well xx

Hi to all the newies, wishing you lots of luck and BFP's on your journeys - this is the best place to be, I couldnt have got through it without these lovely ladies xxxxx

Sorry to anyone Ive missed !! x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi jules. Did you find out what you are having? I'm due next week but LO is engaged so anytime now or next 2-3 weeks. Hoping I have a bit of me time as only just finished work. Hope everything is going well for you. Hugs xx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - oh I'm going to be on here first thing tomorrow and hopefully it will be a BFP!!! Got everything crossed for you. Xxxxx

Hi to all the ladies and soon to be mums! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- good luck in the morning. 

Are you testing early mrse?


----------



## Bear253

Good luck for testing tomorrow bugs, keeping everything crossed for you! :flower:


xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck for tomorrow bugs, x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh bugs I'm keeping everything crossed for you, best of luck :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lisa sorry hun got you mixed up with Lindy! How's the final weeks going?

Jules thanks for that just what I needed to hear - ore op is 11th feb then ill be given a rough date! I can't wait now - want a normal life. Ever since the HSG last year periods took a complete nose dive in terms of pain - and whilst they are blocked there was still a chance that I could concieve naturally - that would be ok if sex hadnt be one über painful (sorry of that's tmi) period finished yesterday so am super happy

Are you all geared up for the twins arrival? Do you l of if there boys or girls??

Bugs I've got everything crossed for you! I'm getting up early to watch Murray in the grand slam final so will be checking like mad to see how you got on! Keeping everything crossed for you

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

Gem x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Lindy - discussed that with hubby this morning and he said no to testing early but sure as the day gets nearer I will be more than tempted! 5 more days to go!


----------



## Gussy76

You're all so well behaved with testing! I'm only 3 days in and desperate to test and constantly googling symptoms . I know it's madness but can't stop myself! I take my hat off to you!  xx


----------



## cvaeh

Good luck with your testing bugs. i have everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## bugs

Well ladies we did it :bfp::bfp::bfp:

We can't believe it, I hope this is the 1st of many for 2013 as this thread is long overdue some more success stories. 

Thank you all for your support I couldn't have done it without you xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Aaaaaaagggghhhhh bugs!! I had to check first thing. I'm still in bed. Over the moon for you. Yey yey yey!!!!!! You so deserve this. I'm thrilled. Xxxxxxxx feet up. Take it easy. I'm so happy for you. Xxxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Bugs I've got tears in my eyes, so happy for you. I am praying its a sticky bean. This is your time, enjoy every second :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

I hope this is the first of a rush of BFPs on here. So trilled for you bugs.


----------



## harley81

Congratulations! What a fantastic start to the new year Bugs! I've only just started posting in this thread, but have been stalking for a loooong time (waiting for us to start our ivf journey) so I feel like I know some of you ladies already as have been reading and hoping you all do well :).

Just read that back and it sounds creepy lol, I meant it in a non creepy way!


----------



## Gussy76

Congratulations bugs! That's fantastic news! So pleased for you!! Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaayyyyyy
:yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

sending lots & lots of sticky :dust: to you Bugs.

Sooooooooo happy for you :dance:
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- OMGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp: I am actually over the moon for you!! I was so nervous and excited to log on here and screamed the place down when i seen your wonderful news so much that dh ran in from the kitchen!:haha:
We all deserve BFPS but nobody more so than you this time. You have been through hell to get to this moment and i am overjoyed for you. It has been amazing to share your journey and i pray this little one sticks strong and brings his/her's mummy years of happiness:cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Harley- Just admit it... your a class A stalker!:haha: x

Jules- So nice to see you in here and i bet you can't wait to start mat leave and prepare for your twinnies:cloud9: x

Hi to all the gang. I am sat here in bed with tears in my eyes over our lovely Bugs getting her wish finally come true this morning. What a fab Sunday:cloud9:

xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! I'm sooooo, soooooo happy for you. Can't imagine how you must be feeling!!!!! Well really hope this is the start of the good news this week - getting nervous now cos I'm the next to test - yikes!!!

Amazing news and the sun is out what a great Sunday. Now snuggle in the sofa and watch the tennis, read a book or whatever an let hubby wait on you! Xxx

Fingers crossed now ladies for me on Thursday! I'm going through times when I think I am and others when I don't think it's worked but nothing will change the result its either snuggles in by now or not. Please god let it have snuggled in and I get a BFP! 

Hi to everyone else wihooooooooooooooxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I really hope your lil embie is well and truly snuggled in  when is OTD? Everything crossed for you. I have a good feeling about this year. Gonna be a baby boom i think xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- hope you are relaxing. Fx for Thursday :)


----------



## cvaeh

Congratulations. I am really pleased for you. x x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs! I'm soo sooo pleased!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## harley81

:blush: Lol AQ you got me! X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Congratulations bugs.. Had to log in first thing (well it is a Sunday morning :) ) really pleased for you! I'm like you Harley fairly new but stalked it for a while until I started my ivf! Good luck for Thursday mrse 
Xx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ my OTD is Thursday &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## bugs

Thanks girls for all your messages. It really hasn't sunk in, it was so nice to be able to tell my folks and my sister good news for a change although I think I'm tough as old boots they're all in tears and I'm not xxxx 

MrsE if you'd have asked me yesterday I couldn't have called it I haven't felt right for the last few days and I've been really crampy but to me that was a good sign coz on my last 2 fails I had absolutely nothing. Really hope you get good news on Thursday xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Bugs soooooooooooo pleased for you that is wonderful news :happydance: now stick little one :happydance:
MrsE rooting for you too c'mon more BFP's this is gonna be a good year :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh bugs! I had to post again! You've given everyone so much hope but most of all I'm really pleased for you and hubby! You both totally deserve it!

Mrse I'm sure it's your turn next then gussy! This is definitely the start of something good to us all x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Oh my goodness that's fab news Bugs!!!! I'm so so happy for you. You deserve it so much!!
MrsE - fingers crossed you will be next in a long line of BFP's!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Your wonderful news this morning has made me smile all day! ;-) so happy for you and dh and feel so much hope for myself too. Miracles can happen! x

MrsE- Tons of luck for Thursday! that's the day i have my surgery so il log on early before i set off to the hospital  x


----------



## Lindylou

Boofs- just saw samba profile pic..... Baby girl :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Good luck for Thursday AQ. It will be over and done with before you know it.


----------



## MrsE75

AQ good luck for your op if I forget co my min is all over the place at the moment! I'm sure everything will go really smoothly for you. You will be back home before you know it xxx


----------



## bugs

Aaahhhh thanks again ladies for all the lovely messages. I was showing them to the OH before and he was tearing up but we've all done a lot of that today. 

That's the thing with ivf it's not just you that goes through it it's your nearest & dearest and I was absolutely dreading having to tell people it hadn't worked again. Luckily now I won't have too !!! 

I think the odds had to be in our favour after 6 goes but I honestly think it was the intralipids and steroids that did it for us so I'll be booking in to have my next intralipid this week. Also I don't think we're a normal case so you ladies on your 1st & 2nd attempts don't panic hopefully 1 or 2 is all you need xxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Congrats Bugs lovely news I'm over the moon for you and DH. Great start to the new year... Going to be lots on here I think this year.
Good luck AQ & Mrse for Thurs too, will be thinking of you both x


----------



## Bear253

Congratulations bugs! So pleased for you :D xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies well OTD is today and I used the test that Care gave me which is just lines and I've got to say the faintness of the line doesn't fill me with confidence but it's a line and I'll take it. Much preferred my CB digital yesterday !!! 

I think if I'd have tested before yesterday with one of those cheap tests it wouldn't have even shown up so a word of advice to the next testers don't do it too early coz you may not get a true result xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- I got told to use digital as lines can be deceptive and stress you. Xxxx


----------



## Stickypolly

bugs said:


> Hi ladies well OTD is today and I used the test that Care gave me which is just lines and I've got to say the faintness of the line doesn't fill me with confidence but it's a line and I'll take it. Much preferred my CB digital yesterday !!!
> 
> I think if I'd have tested before yesterday with one of those cheap tests it wouldn't have even shown up so a word of advice to the next testers don't do it too early coz you may not get a true result xxxx

Hey Bugs

A huge congratulations to you, nice to see a fellow CARE person with a BFP
To be honest when I tested I did the test that CARE had given me and the lines were not that strong on it so I had a digital one to hand anyway and did that as wanted to make double sure it was correct.

Hi to everyone else, I keep popping back on here to see how everyone is doing, lets hope that Bugs BFP is just the start of many more for 2013.

Take care everyone.xx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- The digi is the test that matters so you enjoy every moment ;-) The hewitt always insist you use a digital test and not a cheapie so must be for this reason. x

Polly- Nice to see you back here  how are things with you? x


----------



## bugs

Thanks girls trying to enjoy it but shitting myself all the same. Stickypolly thanks for checking in I have saw you on the Care site congratulations on your little boy I bet he's worth every minute of worry xxx 

Thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I would be the exact same! after what we have been through its natural to feel like this. I am sure all will be fine. When is your 1st scan? its usually 4wks after OTD isnt it? xxx


----------



## bugs

I'm just waiting on the clinic to call me back. I think it will be in 2-3 weeks. Although one of the girls on the care forum had hers booked in for 12 days later so really soon xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow that's good its so soon  the Hewitt makes you wait 4wks after OTD as far as i am aware. Bet its a loooong 4wks! its always about waiting for peace of mind isnt it?! i dont suppose we will get that when we have our babies either until they reach 18! haha xxx


----------



## bugs

18 this baby ain't never leaving home it's stuck with me forever ha ha xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Will they do a blood test to ease your worries? X


----------



## Stickypolly

Hi AQ, I am good thank you, very busy now with our little arrival he keeps us both on our toes all the time.

Hi Bugs

Didn't know you still checked in on the CARE forums.
Yes our little bundle was born on December 2nd weighing 8lb, we called him Alfie. I was a lucky one my active labour was only 2hrs 34 minutes.
They are definately worth all the worry and more.

Have the clinic called you back bugs?, think I had my scan about 2 weeks after my BFP as I was surprised it was so soon.

Well the little man has just started to wake up and it will be feeding time.

All if you ladies on this forum if you haven't already will achieve your dreams one wa or another just don't give up.xx


----------



## bugs

Still waiting for my call, I've rang up and they're running behind on surgery so just have to wait it out I'm just anxious to get my next intralipid through these veins as that seems to have done the trick. No Lindy I don't think they'll suggest blood tests possibly if I was bleeding coz that's what I did last time. I don't really want to keep testing coz that might just worry me more I've got another CB digi so I'll do that next week xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Take it easy bugs and relax. Xxxx


----------



## bugs

Scan is booked for 2 weeks today so another 2 week wait. I'm so annoyed at that shitty test if I'd just used my digital I wouldn't even be worried but now I'm panicking. 

It's never bloody ending aaaarrrrggggghhhhh !!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- it really does not end. I couldn't relax and wait for 12 weeks scan so paid for extra one. Then another between 12 and 20. Then my nerves were shot because 20 week is the measurement one, then 24 weeks is viability..... Now worry everything ok inside and will worry the rest of my life when LO arrives that all is ok!!!!


----------



## Stickypolly

bugs said:


> Scan is booked for 2 weeks today so another 2 week wait. I'm so annoyed at that shitty test if I'd just used my digital I wouldn't even be worried but now I'm panicking.
> 
> It's never bloody ending aaaarrrrggggghhhhh !!!!

Bugs, to be honest our CARE test line was very faint so i really just ignored that one and stucj by the CB digital.
It is never ending worry, we did 2 more tests before our scan, try to keep busy hun and the time will fly, i know its easier said than done but like Lindy says you always worry necause of the waiting inbetween scans.
After our 12 week scan i was still convinced something would happen so bought a fetal heart doppler so we could listen in once a week it was reassuring for us although some people may disagree.
Xx


----------



## Lindylou

I didn't get a Doppler because have an anterior placenta and would've panicked when I didn't find heartbeat. Xx


----------



## bugs

I know my OH has thrown it in the bin because I keep looking at it, the clinic didn't seem to worried so for now I am pregnant and I need to sort myself out xxxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hi bugs, I had a very faint line on my OTD but also did a digital one and defo said pregnant! I did another line one a few days later and it was way darker. I then knew the hormones were getting stronger! Watch out for your sense of smell.... Mine went hay wire the day before I tested....could smell things in the next room! But didn't realise that was why at the time! X


----------



## susiesue

Bugs I'm afraid as the other ladies have said, the worry doesn't end! I found the wait for the scan like the 2ww all over again :wacko: Things do get easier as time progresses, but the wait for 12 weeks is hard when we have been through ltttc and treatment. You will feel better after your scan and you should also start getting symptoms. I wouldn't worry about that other test you did as its the cb that matters. I only did one test as knew it would send me crazy!!! 

My best advice is to try and relax and enjoy it as much as you can. Hard I know! I look back now and feel a bit sad that I was so anxious and didnt enjoy it more. It's such a special time and I'll never experience it again. Also stay away from first tri boards, very bad place for anxious ladies!! 

Keep us posted how you are getting on, can't wait to see the scan xx


----------



## harley81

Hi All :flower:,

I got my period yesterday, so phoned up and have my drug appointment on the 26th (exciting!). I'm being put on the short protocol, but because of my irregular cycle they have prescribed 1 cycle of the pill to ensure I start my next cycle at the right time. 

I went into the Hewitt yesterday and the receptionist looked pretty baffled when I said I was there to pick up a prescription for the pill! 'Are you sure you're in the right place? The pill from here?' It was ok when I explained, but it did sound funny!

I was all geared up about the down regging, so it seems strange that I won't have to do that (am a bit relieved!). Keep googling short cycle to see what ppl thought of it, as I don't know anyone that has done that, just the long cycle. Sorry for yet another essay, just not many people I can let all of this out to, you will all be sick of my long rambling posts soon, sorry :blush:


----------



## Lindylou

Harley- if you can avoid some drugs and its best for you all good!!!! Good
Luck!!


----------



## Bear253

harley don't worry about long posts, makes me feel better for when I do it! And hopefully you'll get loads of answers so maybe I'll be able to keep my questions to a two or three page minimum when I get to the point you're at!! ;) 
I find that part pretty funny - that you need bcp to try and get pregnant!
:dohh:

good luck and hope it all goes smoothly for you 


xx


----------



## africaqueen

Polly- Aww i can imagine your lil man keeps you on your toes. How old is he now? x

Bugs- Ah please don't let a cheapie test take the shine off this hun! i wanna see 'positive digi' on your siggie not 'squinty clinic test' ok?! ;-) x

Harley- yay for AF arriving and good luck with this cycle x

Hi to Lindy, Gemz, MrsE, Susie, Lisa, Jules, Jo, Melbram, Bear, Jamie and all the gang x

AFM- I cannot believe its 2 days until my surgery and we finally may get to find out what's been causing all my pain and bleeding and the 2 IVF fails etc. Really hope we get some answers as this next go of IVF with be our last as we are not in the financial position to keep doing it sadly, so a lot resting on this.
The amount of pills i take daily now is crazy! lol. I take - Vitamin E, Selenium, Magnasium, Vitamin C, Vitamin B12, COq10, DHEA, Zinc, Pregnacare conception, Fresh royal jelly and L-arginine! if you shake me il rattle! haha xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - I was told by my new consultant that you have to take baby asprin with DHEA cos DHEA can thicken the blood but when you have EC just stop two days prior and start again two days after. So add another one to your list honey!!! Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Have to say ladies I came out in a rash on my chest about 2-3 days ago - no idea why I've not changed anything but its a bit weird I put Vaseline on it last night cos it was itchy. I've emailed the clinic to let them know in case it's an allergic reaction or something. Hope it's not a bad sign!

Only 2 more days to go but in work today so keeping my mind busy - have to stop myself tomorrow when working from home though cos I know I'm going to be tempted.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Been in today to have another scan to see how I'm reacting to the fostimon, I have around 15 follies each side the biggest being 13 so another scan on Friday then hopefully in on Monday to get my eggs took out, and they're also going to drain the cyst while there doing it,

Good luck for Thursday AQ I hope you get all the answers you need and this last cycle works out for you,

And good luck also for Thursday mrse, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Thanks for thumbs up hun! i will mention to Mr K when we see him in Feb  not long for your testing date now! everything crossed! x

Jamie- Great news on all those follies! good luck x


----------



## MrsE75

I wouldn't bother asking him cos I did on my 2nd cycle and he was if you want to then you can but you don't need to. However this time my consultant told me I had to - think cos it's a new drug that is not mainstream in UK yet all the doctors are learning as they go!

Good luck AQ with your op and hope you get out of it what you need. 

Yep 2 days - the closer it gets the more nervous I'm getting tbh. I just don't have any clue which way this is going although my hubby said if I'm not pregnant I'm on a diet cos I'm eating much more than usual! That could be nerves!!

Got everything crossed for Thursday xx


----------



## Stickypolly

africaqueen said:


> Polly- Aww i can imagine your lil man keeps you on your toes. How old is he now? x
> 
> Bugs- Ah please don't let a cheapie test take the shine off this hun! i wanna see 'positive digi' on your siggie not 'squinty clinic test' ok?! ;-) x
> 
> Harley- yay for AF arriving and good luck with this cycle x
> 
> Hi to Lindy, Gemz, MrsE, Susie, Lisa, Jules, Jo, Melbram, Bear, Jamie and all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I cannot believe its 2 days until my surgery and we finally may get to find out what's been causing all my pain and bleeding and the 2 IVF fails etc. Really hope we get some answers as this next go of IVF with be our last as we are not in the financial position to keep doing it sadly, so a lot resting on this.
> The amount of pills i take daily now is crazy! lol. I take - Vitamin E, Selenium, Magnasium, Vitamin C, Vitamin B12, COq10, DHEA, Zinc, Pregnacare conception, Fresh royal jelly and L-arginine! if you shake me il rattle! haha xxx

Hi AQ,

Alfie is 8weeks and 2 days now and is a right cheeky little chappy.
Got to take him for his first set of injections in a bit which i am not looking forward to at all.

Good luck with your op and lets hope you get some answers.xx


----------



## bugs

Ha ha I know AQ that's more for people to see that a squinter is not always a bad thing so I hope I can be proof of that story. 

MrsE I think they're all good signs, I'm not getting many symptoms I just feel generally under the weather xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Tbh bugs I'm not sure the rash is a good sign - I don't usually have anything like eczema or skin rashes and not heard of people getting it due to pregnancy unless anyone else has? Goodness knows what's going on in there - wish I could just have a little camera that I could check every now and then! Ha, ha can you imagine but then would be panicked if I didn't see anything!

Well just have to hope that we got a lovely sticky one that's snuggled in and will give us a lovely start to the year! If I am I hope this one stays stuck this time x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

MrsE my cousin got a rash when she was pregnant due to "hormone changes" and it disappeared after a few weeks. Try not to worry xx


----------



## bugs

I was gonna say it could be a hormone thing, I'm still getting terrible night sweats. 

That's a great follie scan Jamie-lee you should be looking at a good collection of eggs there xxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Fingers crossed it is a hormone thing MrsE! 
Sounds like you will get a good few eggs Jamie-Lee, keep us updated on how you get on!


----------



## Joanne C

Hi ladies .... Just a quickie from me.
Harley....I did short protocol and found it ok, and I got a positive first time so very lucky x
Mrse.....good luck for thurs, I normally have the most oily skin but since my bfp I can literally peel my skin off its so dry. Definitely like exema in some places...so a good sign.
AQ lots of luck for thurs will be thinking of u x
Hi to everyone else too xx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ and mrse big week for you both! Sending hugs. Xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- Good luck for Thursday. Hope it all goes well for you.

Mrse- fingers crossed for Thursday. Eating lots definitely sounds like a good sign x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Just a quickie from me sorry for lack of personals

Mrse good luck for Thursday keeping everything crossed

AQ hope op goes brilliantly x x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Hope that its a good sign! could well be. Everything crossed for Thursday x

Thanks for well wishes for Thursday girls. I will be honest im feeling a bit low today and im very nervous and scared and wish my mum was here :( just hope to god all goes well an the results are ok too as dont want anything to prevent us from starting our next cycle as i am raring to go xxx


----------



## harley81

Good luck Africaqueen, I think everyone is sending you positive vibes that your op goes well and then your cycle, you deserve for it to all come together this time and get your little 2013 miracle :) x


----------



## Lisa40

Ah AQ it's such a routine operation these days that I'm sure all will go very smoothly for you although it's certainly very normal to be nervous. Big hugs :hugs:

and MrsE oooohhhhh it's getting close, so hopeful for you, good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Bear253

Hiya,

AQ - good luck for tomorrow, try not to be nervous and just think of the positives, hopefully you will get some answers and then be able to crack on with your next try!

MrsE - good luck for tomorrow! keeping everything crossed for you :)

Jamie_lee - hope all goes well on fri and you'll be all set for monday!

AFM - just got paperwork to check we're eligible for nhs funding so have sent it back.....and we're back to waiting! anyone have any issues with funding?? finding new things to obsess over at each stage of this game :wacko:

xx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- sending you big hugs for you tomorrow. After all the crap you have had to go through this is minor. Lets just hope you get some info that gets this next cycle to your BFP!! Xxxx will be thinking of you all day. Xxxx

Mrse fx for rest tomorrow. Let's keep the positivity going on here. It's great!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls. I am feeling a lot calmer today thankfully 

Had some very positive news in the mail this morning! the appeal we lodged for further funding for 3rd IVF cycle with ICSI with the PCT has been dragging on for months and we have been getting nowhere so we got our local MP involved and she has had a response from the clinical chief director telling the clinical commissioning board that it is urgent my case be looked at again due to mis-management of previous cycle and due to our severe fertility issues with me having no tubes and very low AMH. So praying they grant us funding! everything crossed. Just need to wait and see what transpires now xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Aw that's brilliant news!!!


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- fabulous news!!


----------



## susiesue

AQ that's great news about the appeal, fingers crossed you get some news very soon. Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you. Just think of it as the start of something positive and a step closer to your bfp :hugs: x x 

MrsE good luck for your test tomorrow, praying you see those 2 lovely lines xx 

Bugs hope things are ok with you, I'm sure you are counting the hours until your scan x 

Gussy how's the 2ww going for you? x 

Jamie great news on the follies, good luck for EC x 

Jules great to hear from you and glad the twins are doing well. I had a boy ( it was Lisa who had a girl :) ) he's doing fab and is already 9 months old!!!! Do you know what you are having? x 

Sticky polly congrats on your little boy, I'm biased but baby boys are the best! :) 

Lindy hope you have your feet up, not long now, eeek!! Are you booked in at the women's? I can't remember x 


Hi to everyone else :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ that's great news just what you needed for your pre op! Now things are moving forward! :)


----------



## little_angel

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I've not been around for a while - have started my Buserelin injections (day 11 today) and I haven't been the best person to be around.

The injection side of things has been fine - considering I have a phobia of needles - but after hoping and thinking I'd get no side effects, I think I'm getting everyone they could throw at me and more! Headaches, emotional mood swings (like crying for no reason at all), nausea, physically and mentall drained, my memory is the worst in the world too. 

So I thought I'd best not come on here and now I'm regretting it because I'm missing out on so many things ...

Will try and have a proper catch up when I get a quiet night tomorrow - hope you're all doing OK and we get some BFP's popping up soon.

Sorry to say hello and run.

Shelly xxx


----------



## bugs

AQ that's great news, here's hoping you get another funded cycle and good luck tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine xxxx 

MrsE wishing you huge luck for tomorrow I really hope it's good news xxxx 

Gussy how are you getting on hope the 2ww hasn't been too bad for you not long now xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Ladies I'm having a bad day I really feel like my period is coming. I've not had as many pains and twinges as I did when I was pregnant so really don't think our Blasto has stuck feel really crappy sorry for the negative post. Hopefully I will be wrong but doubt it x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Try and keep positive MrsE. That feeling is often a symptom. Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Oh and that's great news AQ. This year is going to be a lucky year I'm sure of it. X


----------



## bugs

Mrse I'm praying it's everything snuggling in tight. Everything's crossed for you xxxx


----------



## susiesue

MrsE big hugs :hugs: Every pregnancy is different so lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything. I had no pains or twinges, and I also convinced myself af was coming. It's normal to feel like this in the 2ww. Hope you manage a good nights sleep and everything crossed for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Same here MrsE, I was so convinced AF was on her way that I didn't test until I was 4 days late :shock: I had absolutely every period symptom going so it really is no indication at all. I felt no different until about 7-8 weeks when I was a little queasy in the evenings, but I wasn't even sick once & I really could have put the queasyness down to fatigue / lack of food by the end of the day.

The only thing that made me realise I was pg was the lack of AF (oh & the test lol) but if I hadn't done that I could have ended up on that tv program "I didn't know I was pregnant" lol (well maybe not by the end haha) but you know what I mean.

PMA PMA PMA & lots of :hugs: & :dust:

xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Mrse only one more day until test day so try not to worry all night, I've never been to a point where I thought I could be pregnant or anything and as I'm still on my injections I can't really comment as I have no experience but I have my fingers crossed for you and I hope everything works out xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck mrse for testing tomorrow. Xxxx

AQ. Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse stay positive we're all rooting for you! X x


----------



## Bear253

Keep positive mrse, you don't know until you test! Like others have said, people have different symptoms when pregnant, even if you have been pregnant before. 

Keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Lots of my friend's were convinced af was on the way and they had their babies 9mths later! ;-) stay strong, not long now. Best of luck for the morning. Il be popping on before i leave for the hospital to hear the good news! PMA PMA PMA xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse keep your chin up. I didn't test for 5 days because I was on holiday and because I knew AF was on her way. As we always say it ain't over till the witch appears. Xxxxx good luck for tomorrow. Xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck today mrse and AQ xx


----------



## MrsE75

Ladies as I thought a negative cb digital this morning. Gutted


----------



## bugs

MrsE I'm so sorry it really is the cruelest thing in the world. 
Take some time to regroup and as soon as your ready we'll be waiting. 

Much love to you and your OH xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

:sad2: :hugs:

I'm so so sorry MrsE. Like bugs said we're all here for you. I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel any better but I am truly sorry. 

:hugs: :hugs: 
xxx


----------



## susiesue

So so sorry mrsE, I know there are no words at this time but we are all here for you. Sending hugs :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry mrse. Sending you hugs. Nothing prepares you for this. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- :cry::hugs: This whole journey is so hard. Stay close to your dh and you will get through it. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hope you ok AQ. Sending you hugs. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lindy. Feeling very very nervous. leaving for hospital soon xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Good luck AQ. You will be fine. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

MrsE I am so so sorry. X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

So sorry to hear that mrse, hope your ok as can be, xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse - totally gutted for you both. 

Sending lots of hugs x x x


----------



## Bear253

So sorry MrsE :hugs:

xx


----------



## Joanne C

So sorry mrse ....thinking of you both x 
Hope you got on ok AQ x


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping on to say all went well with my surgery and i am home in bed now feeling a bit sore and shattered but other than that i am fine ;-) they found a small patch of Endo on my left ovary but not severe and some scar tissue on my bowel. Other than that i am fine and good to go for next IVF they also did a womb biopsy which they sending the lab and il get results in 6wks but no reason to worry as everything looks healthy with my womb  so happy! xxx

MrsE- Thinking of you x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news AQ. Get a good rest. Xx


----------



## bugs

That's really good news AQ it will just give you that bit more confidence for your next go. 

Just waiting for the nurse to come and hook me up for my intralipid. Managed to get a full night sleep last night so hopefully the insomnia I had was just stress related xxx

Hope everyone's ok xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi girls just been in for my baseline scan and my egg collection is on Tuesday, my follies are in between 18 and 10 and my cyst is 24.. Damn thing! 
How did everyone take to being sedated and afterwards?

Hi to everyone hope your all ok x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Glad your embie is helping you sleep better  Can't wait for your scan! x

Jamie- I just responded to this question in the thread i started, but as regards sedation for EC it is fine. Feels like you have just been asleep and nothing like a GA. They put you in a recovery room an give you a cuppa and a biscuit and once you have passed water you get dressed and go home  x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ahh that's good, I always remember being put asleep as a child getting a tooth out and it always made me sick x


----------



## africaqueen

Aww no its fine honestly. Your pretty much 'with it' as soon as you open your eyes, unlike me after my GA yesterday saying 'its a miracle i have my full sight back!!' and the nurse giggling saying 'no hun we put your glasses on for you before you came round'!!! hahah xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hahaha oh I can imagine! It's got me giggling just thinking about it x


----------



## Lindylou

How you feeling today AQ? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Quick post from me! In the process of a mad tidy up!

AQ; glad all went well I've said sillier things!

Jamie hope ec goes well - you've for nothing to fear

Mrse hope your ok

Afm; Had a job interview today! I think it went well will find out early next week - whenever that is!


----------



## Melbram

HI All 

MrsE: so sorry your embie didnt stick x big hugs :hugs:

Bugs: Congratualtions to you! good luck for scan 

AQ: glad to hear surgery went well...not long and we will be back on the rollercoaster 

Jamie: Good luck with EC I hope you get lots of good eggs x 

Gems: FX you get the job x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Jamie. 

Good luck with interview Likkle- what's the job?


----------



## africaqueen

I am feeling ok thanks girls. Just sore and tired, so had a lazy day on the couch watching films and eating chocs  x

Gemz- What was the job interview for? good luck x

I have my job interview on Tuesday xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Glad ur ok AQ....make sure u milk the resting!
Good luck Jamie & Gemz....so much going on!!
Xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you :)
Good luck Gemz and AQ on the new jobs

Hope every one else is doing well 
X


----------



## Lindylou

What job you going for AQ? Glad you ok. Keep your feet up. X


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- The job is as a data processor for a components company. Less hours and better pay so hoping i get it!  xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Will keep everything crossed for you AQ & Gemz good luck :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck AQ. Hope you get it xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls hope you are all ok... I'm looking for a bit of advice I've been on clomid for 6 months and it hasn't worked so I'm back at LWH Monday I'm worrying myself sick what going to happen next. Has anyone else failed on clomid ??


----------



## africaqueen

Higgins- Welcome to the thread. When you say that clomid 'failed' do you mean you never managed to ovulate whilst taking it or do you mean it failed cos you didnt get pregnant? xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Sorry didn't make myself clear did I. My blood tests showed I was ovulating but just never fell pregnant although I suspect I maybe did a couple of times as I was 2 days late in dec but ended up having a heavy bleed. I've also got fibroids on my right side hence the clomid being prescribed


----------



## africaqueen

Ah ok i understand what you mean. If the clomid worked but you never fell pregnant from it, it could be that you need a bit of extra help such as IUI. Usually fertility clinics will offer 2-3 cycles of IUI an if that doesnt work offer IVF. If your OH's sperm is ok then IUI may work for you. Have they done a HSG and other tests to make sure everything else is ok with you hun? xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

It was the HSG that found the fibroids. I was under the impression it was always either or with IVF and IUI is that not the case ? Can you have both


----------



## africaqueen

They usually offer IUI first and i think its up to 3 cycles of that on NHS but not too sure. If that does not work then IVF is generally offered as they like to exhaust all options before bringing out the 'big guns' so to speak ;-) i hope you get your BFP without having to go through IVF but if u need IVF we are all here to support xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi LM , sorry I cannot help , we went straight to IVF due to my age. As AQ said you will get lots of support here. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ glad the op went well. When do you think you will be starting your next cycle? Hope the job interview goes well too!

Welcome to the thread LMhiggins. I took clomid for a bit and I ovulate fine as well. We got referred for IVF when we didn't get pregnant. Possibly they didn't suggest IUI because my hubby has a bit of a low sperm count. Which doctor have you been seeing?

AFM - just waiting for day 1 to arrive. I have another week to go. Had dinner with some friends last night and one of then announced she is pregnant so cue a whole evening spent talking babies. I am happy for her, her life certainly isn't easy as she has a severely disabled little girl but its still so hard to listen too. 

Hope everyone else is good and having a nice weekend. X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Welcome to the thread LM sorry I can't help I went straight into ivf-icsi.

Hi everyone else. Bit of a tmi possible message here,
I had my last AF on the 16th of January and it lasted until the 22nd of jan I think it was to do with the buserelin, any way for the past few days my boobs have been a bit sore especially my nipples?? It can't be the witch again, can it? 
X


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi all thanks for the support feeling bait anxious today appointment is 2:50 tomorrow so I will fill you all in tomorrow. Lovetoeatcake I'm under dr kingsland although I've yet to meet him. Only seen one nurse in particular last few appointments who I'm not fussed on I know she sees women like us mon-fri 9-5 but there never seems to be any compassion from her.


----------



## Lindylou

Jamie- you can get all sorts of weird and wonderful symptoms on these drugs. Some make you menopausal others the worse PMT then cruelly the bum bullets can mimic pregnancy/AF symptoms. X


----------



## africaqueen

Lovetoeatcake- Not long until you get to start again and everything crossed for you. It is hard to hear pregnancy news all the time whilst we wait in the sidelines but our day will come so hang in there x

Jamie- All the hormones we take mess with our bodies and cause all kinds of symptoms. It will soon be your EC and then ET and the dreaded 2ww ;-) x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Well that's a bit better to know I guess, I was just unsure if my AF came I could still go in for EC on Tuesday, so I'm glad it's just symptoms from the drugs, x


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies hope everyone is well xx

Welcome LMHiggins i also went straight to ivf so not much help i'm afraid. I saw Mr Kingsland whilst having treatment he is very blunt and to the point but a pretty nice guy so good luck tomorrow.

Jamie Lee good luck with trigger shot i assume it's tonight, don't worry about your egg collection you'll be fine it's actually my favourite partI love being put to sleep you feel so woozy and happy when you come round.

Gussy i hope today was ok for you, if you need anything you know where we are xxx

AFM we had a slight drama this afternoon when there was some light spotting on the tissue when I went the loo. I wasn't going to test again but i threw a wobbler and sent OH for tests and it said pregnant 2-3 so pleased that my levels are rising and there's been nothing since and i've been the loo about 5 times so fingers crossed just a little implantation spotting. Just 1 week to go xxx

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

LMHiggins - Good Luck tomorrow. I haven't actually seen a doctor since being referred to the Hewit, but i have found all the nurses to be nice so far! I saw Dr Drakely in the women's main hospital when i was having my investigations. 
AQ- I know that we just have to wait a bit longer for our time to come, but it can be so hard!
Bugs- sorry you have had a bit of a fright, but thats great news that the digital test is now showing 2-3 weeks. Hope the time goes fast until your scan. 
Jamie - Good luck for your egg collection on Tuesday! xx


----------



## Gussy76

Hi all, sorry haven't been posting we've got no braid and at the mo so doing this on my phone.
Mrse so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself.
Unfortunately the test today was BFN for me too. I kind of knew as AF arrived on Wednesday but I did a positive test on Thursday morning. Looks like it must have been very brief chemical. Going to take some time out now. Book a holiday and drink lots of wine! Good luck to everyone wherever you are upto in the process, fingers crossed for lots of BFPs xx


----------



## Gussy76

Sorry that should have said broadband not braid


----------



## harley81

Really sorry to hear that Gussy, take care of yourself hunky :cry:


----------



## harley81

Hunny not hunky! Damn autocorrect!


----------



## susiesue

So sorry Gussy :hugs: Have a large glass of wine and we are all here when you are ready to think about your next step x 

Welcome to the thread LM :flower: I can't advise you either I'm afraid as I went straight to ivf x 

Bugs I had spotting at exactly the same point as you. It's very common and the clinic were not worried at all x 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I'm not to sure what trigger shot means I'm totally clueless really to all of this, the process went through quite quick.. But yes I had my last needle today so I will enjoy my needle free day tomorrow,

Gussy sorry to hear that, sounds like a really good plan to have a nice relaxing holiday!

Good luck LM

Lovetoeatcake the time will fly by, it's February already only felt like Xmas last week

Bugs only a week left for your scan, it's good the digital is showing 2-3 weeks, your hormones must be getting stronger :) 

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok 
X


----------



## bugs

So sorry to hear that Gussy, a holiday was always a good step for me. 

Susie you always make me feel better, I didn't think this part would be too bad but it's bloody worse xxx 

Jamie the trigger shot is the last one you do do that your eggs are nice and mature for Tuesday I always found it a bit nerve wrecking so glad it went well xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry gussy

Bugs- hormones still rising. Keep smiling and keep relaxing. X


----------



## africaqueen

Gussy- Im so sorry ;( this whole IVF thing is like tossing a coin and so unfair x

Bugs- Ah glad the spotting has stopped an that the digital has gone up a wk to reassure you a bit  not long till your scan now and i wanna see a preg ticker asap! ;-) x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi everyone , so appointment went well met Mr Shaw who in the space of 5 mins approved us for IVF. He said the waiting list is pretty short so to expect a fairly quick turn around. Feel so relived ..


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck LM x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Gussy -I'm so sorry. We are here if you need us.
LM - that's great about the IVF. You should get an invite to pie really soon!


----------



## Likklegemz

LM welcome to the thread! It'll fly by before you start ivf

Gussy I'm really sorry sweetie! Sending big gentle hugs

Afm the job was at broadgreen hospital - should find out by Wednesday - it's a massive promotion and right up my alley but if I'm honest I don't think I've got it because of my sickness - I was asked about it - couldn't really say good chunk of it related
To ivf and hospital infections!

Hi to all the gang, hope everyone's doing ok on phone hence the lack of personals x xx


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- I'm sure you cannot question about sickness anymore or discriminate on it. It's one of the instructions I got when interviewing nurses. I was born in broad green hospital. Hope you get it xx


----------



## bugs

Good Luck today Jamie lee, enjoy the sleep coz it's the best one you'll have for the next 2 weeks xxx 

Hope you get the job Gemz xxx 

Lindy not long to go now, are you having your baby in the women's xxx


----------



## Lindylou

My midwife will come to the house and check me when things start. She has dropped a pool off here and will bring gas and air and pethidine. If everything is ok and i want to, she calls a second midwife and I can have a home birth but if I want to got to hospital or something needs checking I go to the women's. All my appointments other than scans have been at home. The midwife service I have had has been amazing. 

Good luck Jamie lee.


----------



## bugs

That sounds amazing I would love a water birth but I think coz of the immune stuff and the blood clotting disorder I have I think I'll have to go in to hospital. Was that all arranged through the women's xxx


----------



## Lindylou

No - it's a service on the Wirral. It's an nhs service. Where do you live? X


----------



## bugs

I'm in Walton so I could probably go to Ormskirk or the women's but I think I'll have to go the women's with the immunes coz by the sound of it I'll get consultant led care so the women's will probably be better for it xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I know my midwives do deal with special deliveries. If you want more details PM me and I will forward you details. Not sure if they can still see liverpool residents though. X


----------



## bugs

Thanks Hun, far too early to be thinking of birthing plans but yeah I'll defo look into it xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Lm it will be here before you even know it,

Hi everyone, just left the women's now had to be there at 7:30 to be in at 8:30, everything went fine except for the needle that goes in the back of the hand! The anaesthetist said my veins were really small and tried twice to put this needle in, ow! The second time he said it was in but wanted to check, all the wriggling round didnt help at all, in the end it went in a vein at the side of my wrist above my thumb! I told him I didn't like him for hurting me.. Oopsie ha! Anyway I have 12 eggs and the cyst was drained will know more tomorrow, so far happy :) 
X


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Jamie. Put your feet up and get fussed over today. Fx for good report tomorrow!


----------



## susiesue

Fab news Jamie, 12 eggs is a great number. Put your feet up for the rest of the day. Praying for some lovely embies for you x 

Lindy your birth plan sounds great, any signs yet?? I delivered at the women's and the care was amazing. The post natal rooms need a bit of updating but other than that I had no complaints x


----------



## Lindylou

No signs yet. Just feel the same. Don't know what I expect but feel fine! My birth plan is basically see what happens!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jamie that's great news!


----------



## harley81

Ooh Jamie, that's really exciting :happydance: fingers crossed for lots of embryos!


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- That's great news! lots of luck for your fert report tomorrow x

Lindy- Your birth plan sounds great. Hope it all works out the way you want  x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Had my interview earlier and think it went well. She said i am a strong candidate and that today is the last day of interviews so she will let me know by end of today so fingers crossed! Office is lovely and nice and relaxed which is what i need at this time in my life so really want this job, and its only 4 days a wk too xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you, I have only just woke up all snug on the couch, perfect day for it listening to that weather outside x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- glad interview went well. Keep us posted how you get on. For fx for you :)


----------



## susiesue

Fingers crossed for good news on the job AQ xx


----------



## bugs

Good Luck AQ xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Good Luck AQ. x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck AQ hope you get the job x


----------



## Bear253

Hi everyone,

Congrats Jamie_lee hope you get some good embryos!

LM good luck with getting started! Me and OH were the same, no discussion just yep you need ivf! It was kind of a relief for us!

We just got our invite to the PIE so will be going to that in a couple of weeks :) hopefully then we'll feel like we're getting somewhere (not that I'm impatient at all :blush:)
does it take too long after you've been to the information evening????

AQ good luck with the job, hope you got it :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Lindylou

Bear- at the PIE you get all your consent forms then you are sent an appointment to go through them. My appointment was about 8 weeks later but was slow because of Christmas, think most are seen in 4-6 weeks. At that appointment basically you start day 1 of your next cycle :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Bear- Yay for PIE invite  after all the viral tests etc things move quickly. We were delayed by 2mths as i was not immune to rubella so had to have 2 MMR jabs before we could start x

Well i have not had a call about the job so thinking someone else must of got it but will see what happens as she may call tomorrow. que sera sera xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Very quick post from me again! The days are blurring into one at the moment!

Jamie - 12 is fab!
Bear - Yey!
AQ - good luck!

Afm I didn't get it. I'd scored high on interview and presentation but there was concern of sick record and someone was at risk so as they scored the same as me they got it. Was a bit gutted but I'm alright now. What's meant to be is meant to be!

It's crept up on me without realising - I've got my pre op assessment on Monday! Getting slightly concerned now - determined to be prepared get my questions answered and get ready for op and our next ivf cycle

Hi to the rest of the gang! Ill post properly soon - once I get my hands back on my ipad - hubby will not let it go! :D

Xx x z


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps Mrse how you doing!?


----------



## Lindylou

Any news AQ
About job? X


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Don't think i got the job as the manager said she would call me if i had it by end of today as she had finished interviews x

Gemz- Sorry you didnt get the job, but as you said, what will be will be. I am a great believer of that lately. Ooh not long until your op now! you will be fine. My op was so straightforward and i am virtually healed up now x


----------



## Lindylou

africaqueen said:


> Lindy- Don't think i got the job as the manager said she would call me if i had it by end of today as she had finished interviews x
> 
> Gemz- Sorry you didnt get the job, but as you said, what will be will be. I am a great believer of that lately. Ooh not long until your op now! you will be fine. My op was so straightforward and i am virtually healed up now x

:hugs:


----------



## bugs

Gemz and AQ sorry about the jobs, hopefully there is something just around the corner for you both. 

I'm on strict instructions not to move from the couch. After having a clear day on Monday I had 2 more bits of spotting yesterday, it's just makes me so nervous. I know last time when I had the chemical once it started there was no stopping it and this is literally just when I wipe (sorry TMI) but keeping everything crossed that we get to Monday xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- when I had chemical it was like the heaviest of all AF's. hopefully just a bit of early spotting. How many weeks are you?


----------



## bugs

I'm 5 weeks 4 days, it only happened once on Sunday and about 3 times yesterday. I'm not getting any cramps or anything so fingers crossed it's just a late implantation bleed xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I think I paid and had a scan at 6 or 7 weeks. Saw a little blob with a flickery heartbeat. It is such a nerve wracking time. Will they bring your scan forward?


----------



## bugs

Possibly, I'm just going to see how it goes today and then possibly go for bloods tomorrow. I might ask for a scan on Sat coz my OH will be with me then xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi bugs, sorry you are getting spotting again, I can fully relate to the anxiety! As you know I had spotting in the 2ww, then again a week after my bfp, so at 5 weeks. It was when I wiped, and a little bit in a pad. It stopped for a day, then started again for a day. The Hewitt centre did beta bloods for me, and then ended up scanning me at 5w4d as I got really upset in the clinic. I saw the heartbeat then. (My first beta was 9000 which was why they scanned me as it was high enough to see something). 
I just lay on the couch for about a week, on left side as its meant to help blood flow to the placenta. I know so many friends who have had spotting around the same point but I was so worried so I know what you are going through. The clinic said its a mixture of implantation and everything settling after the procedures. As long as no pain all will be fine xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hope your ok bugs, sorry I can't offer any advice as I'm new to it all xx

Just had my phone call from the hospital and out of my 12 eggs 7 have fertilised, I am in on Sunday at 11 for the transfer. I was hoping for a bit sooner, does 5 days mean the embryos are taking longer to grow? X


----------



## Lindylou

Jamie- that is great news! They say the ideal is if they can do a 5 day transfer because the embie is at blastocyst stage. Plenty of ladies do get BFP if they transfer before that though. The embryologist said as thy wath a bit longer they get more time to choose the strongest. But, like I said , if they do a transfer earlier it isn't a bad thing!!


----------



## Lisa40

Yep Jamie. What Lindy said If they have a good few to choose from, waiting that bit longer means that they can see which ones are doing better to decide which to put back, although some studies have shown a better success rate with 5 day transfers there is a general consensus that the figures are skewed as a lot of doctors would recommend delaying from 3-5 day just to be sure & then they'd pick the same one anyway. So if they do end up transferring on day 3 then you still have a great chance, but yeay for a day 5 transfer :yipee: (hope I made sense there)

bugs, I had some spotting at around 6 weeks so went for an early scan. They found a heamatoma (sp) on my uterus lining where the egg had implanted. It's very common & didn't cause me any more issues after it healed over. I'm sure you'll be fine but keep well rested just because you can lol.

OMG. Lindy.... It's your due date :dance: :dance: I'm so excited for you :yipee: good luck, hope it's soon for you & very quick & very easy :thumbup:

AQ & gemz - so sorry about the jobs but as AQ said, what will be will be. I got turned down for a job I reaaaally wanted but then got a better one a few months later & I wouldn't have been looking had I got the first one. :hugs: it does still suck at the time though.

MrsE & Gussy - still thinking about you both :hugs:

sorry for the lack of other personals, there's lots of lovely ladies on this thread at the moment & it's hard to keep track. Hope you all get your wishes very soon :flower:

xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ah thank you, it makes perfect sense when you put it that way, so they can keep an eye on them to have a better choice.. You'll tend to find I'm a bit of a glass half empty kinda girl

Hope your all ok, any day for you now Lindy :) x


----------



## bugs

Jamie that's an excellent result, hopefully you'll get a couple for the freezer aswell. I'm amazed their doing a Sunday transfer about time all clinics should open 7 days. 

Thanks for the support girls, I'm not having any pains and I as I said before in the past the spotting has always turned to full flow within a day so this is different but I've read enough stories on Dr Google to know bleeding can be common so fingers crossed. Oh and I get dead excited this morning coz I got heartburn for the first time which is something I never get. I texted my OH and said I've either got heart burn or I'm having a heart attack lol !!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I know I was suprised when they said Sunday, booked the Monday off work to chill too!

Bugs I have never had heartburn either so is be exactly the same, got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Lindylou

:hugs: bugs

About time they did do Sundays!


----------



## BabydustxXx

Hi ladies, i know i have not been on here for a while but i do pop in every now and then to see how everyone is getting on. FX bugs this is your time. Jamie great news about ur embies. Lindy any sign of movement? hope the rest of the gang are doing well.

AFM - im in a bit of dilemma, a colleague at work had a premature baby last year but due to all the issues with the baby she went through a phase of deprssion and has been off sick for the last 6 months. She is due back at work this week on phased return and when she is in the office she is allowed to bring the baby in. she was in on Monday but thankfully i wasnt in the office so it was ok but im really worried about how i will deal with it when we are in together. i know shes not well and needs the support but i cant help feel like my feelings havent been considered. I come to work to get away from sitting at home and dwelling about the situation i am in and having it shoved in my face at work is not going to help. I dont want to say anything cuz i dont want to be seen as selfish and unreasonable. i really dont know what to do


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jamie - thats excellent news!! 
Babydust- Hi, hope you are ok. Im not really sure what to advise, it is a really tricky situation. Perhaps you could speak with your line manager about it? Could you do some different work away from her when the baby is there? I hope it works out. x


----------



## bugs

They're letting her bring the baby into work ??? I've never heard that before in my life. I understand they have to support her to get her back to work but it doesn't really take into consideration everyone else in the office. Maybe talk to your manager is it possible you could be moved. Really do feel for you that is a terrible situation to be put in xxx


----------



## BabydustxXx

Thanks guys, i dont think its been thought through at all. Putting my feelings aside, I feel it is a massive health and safety risk, she has already dropped the baby on its head when she was in on monday. Im not sure i can speak to my line manager about it, i really dont think she will understand. Ill just have to manage my work around it and try and not be in the office when she is around. So frustrated to be put in this situation :(


----------



## Lindylou

That is such a tough situation! It is inconsiderate- do they know about your treatment? I would try and get your line manager to one side and explain that you think it is lovely they are supporting her but you are concerned how it is going to effect you. Give them the heads up and ask them if they have any solutions if you are struggling. Big hugs.


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm so suprised that they've let her being the baby in! We can't do that in our place - howeve it has been known in our place that someone can come in with baby/toddler if they've been off for a while but only for a visit - never to actually work!

Jamie that's super fab!!! So pleased for you! You should get some frosties too! FYI if your successful any frozen embryos count so you can use them afterwards if you want another without needing to pay for ivf - your not allowed any further ivf cycles otherwise once you've had a baby you have to pay - thought you'd like to know

Lindy - Yey it's due date!!

Afm I've thought about it and I'm glad I didn't get it - too much on at moment and it would just be yet another thing I'd worry about. Also a bit sad today - it's my granddads birthday. I'm really missing him - whenever I think about him I always think of our miscarriage as he died on my birthday - and them I'd miscarried

Big hugs everyone x x x

Ps AQ any news on job front?


----------



## Lindylou

:hugs:


Likklegemz said:


> I'm so suprised that they've let her being the baby in! We can't do that in our place - howeve it has been known in our place that someone can come in with baby/toddler if they've been off for a while but only for a visit - never to actually work!
> 
> Jamie that's super fab!!! So pleased for you! You should get some frosties too! FYI if your successful any frozen embryos count so you can use them afterwards if you want another without needing to pay for ivf - your not allowed any further ivf cycles otherwise once you've had a baby you have to pay - thought you'd like to know
> 
> Lindy - Yey it's due date!!
> 
> Afm I've thought about it and I'm glad I didn't get it - too much on at moment and it would just be yet another thing I'd worry about. Also a bit sad today - it's my granddads birthday. I'm really missing him - whenever I think about him I always think of our miscarriage as he died on my birthday - and them I'd miscarried
> 
> Big hugs everyone x x x
> 
> Ps AQ any news on job front?


----------



## susiesue

Jamie great news on your embies :) x 

Gemz :hugs:

Babydust I really don't think that baby's should be in the workplace, except for short visits!! Looking after a baby is a full time job in itself so how is this woman expected to do her work as well. It's good that they are supporting her but it doesn't take into account the work environment for other people. At the end of the day she is either well enough to work or she isn't, I know that sounds harsh but bringing a baby to work is ridiculous in my opinion. I really feel for you in this situation, my view would be to speak to your line manager if you are able to. Good luck x 

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Lisa40

Omg, I remember being so upset when people brought their babies in for just a visit so I can't imagine what you will feel to have to work with one & I'm not being funny but unless she has the best baby in the world she won't be able to get any work done & neither will anyone else! I congratulate myself if I shower & have lunch in the same day lol!

What a silly idea!

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Fab news on all your embies and a 5 day transfer is great news x

Bugs- Glad spotting has reduced and hope you get wonderful news at your scan so you can start to enjoy this longed for pregnancy. You get lots of rest! x

Lisa- Thank you. I do believe in fate, so im sure something will come up if its meant to be x

Lindy- Any signs yet?? im getting excited for you now! can't wait to see a pic! x

MrsE- How are you doing? thinking of you x

Jules- Hope all is well with you? x

Gemz- I am sorry your having a sad day. Thinking of you and stay strong. Better things to come. I never got the job cos they would of called by 5 yesterday if i had it. I am disappointed but as i said, i believe in fate x

Babydust- Nice to see you with us ;-) i cannot believe that legally your firm is allowed to let a baby be there during working hours. I would take it up with HR and if no joy there, id be asking the CAB about it. Deffo not right in my eyes in any way at all x

Hi Susie, Bear, JH, melbram and all the gang xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on for a few days. I'm trying to catch up so will do my best on my phone!

Gemz - so sorry you didn't get you BFP either - it's crap and unfair, devastating and every other emotion but we do get past it somehow and get ready to start over again. Just take you time and don't do it until you feel ready.

Jamie - that's a great number and I'm sure you will have you BFP in that crop. 

Bugs - Glad you're doing we'll just wish I was doing the wait with you but alas again it wasn't to be. Good luck for your scan x

Babydust - WTF?!?! Seriously how will anyone be able to work with a baby crying or gurgling - what idiot thought that was a good plan!?! The mind boggles but I do feel so sorry for you x

AQ sorry you didn't get the job but the perfect job is just around the corner waiting for you just keep positive an moving forward. 

Hi to everyone else and new joiners x

Afm - just been to see my consultant and he's had a conversation with the embryologist and they were debating a couple of things : genetic screening, fresh cycle or frozen cycle. Basically cos we only have 1 frozen embie he doesn't think having genetic screening will increase our chances of full term pregnancy. He knows there is nothing internally with my uterus after my hysteroscopy. A fresh cycle is pointless when I have a frozen blasto because they will still only put one back. He did say there appears to be not an egg or sperm problem so even with my zero AMH he said you produce good quality eggs. So he thinks even though we've done all the immune tests available that they know about but cos I have a thyroid issue there is a small chance that it may affect implantation so would suggest asprin (I was on that this cycle) and some steroids to suppress any immune issues that may exist. So I'm waiting at least a couple of months before doing the FET. So that's the update from me. Trying to focus on getting fit again, losing more weight if I can and not focusing on ivf for a couple of months x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I am glad that your consultant is looking into everything for you for your next FET or fresh cycle. I am going to ask about a few things on our next appt on the 19th at the hewitt as we have had 2 failed cycles now and although we only got 2 embies they were both good grade and my op last wk showed no issues with my womb that they can see, unless the biopsy results show something but unlikely xxx


----------



## bugs

MrsE I really think it was the intralipids and steroids that did it for me. Did you have the full panel of immune tests done. I have heard of some women having intralipids anyway as I don't think they can do any harm it's just yet more money. 

It's really good that your focusing on moving forward that was always how I got through it by looking at our next steps well that & vodka !!! 

Would you consider going abroad, on the fertility friends website there's a lot of information about a clinic called Serum and it's so much cheaper and they do full immunes, I think it's in Prague xxxx


----------



## bugs

Oh girls I need to step away from Google, still spotting it's really strange coz it doesn't happen at night and there's nothing when I wake up and then when I go for a no 2 it starts and stops all day. I asked if I could have my scan tomorrow instead but they're fully booked up so just got to get through the next few days !!!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Bugs hopefully be nothing to worry about and still be of transplantation,

I need to ask a question and can't bring myself to ask any one else, just a yes or no will do if you don't want to answer, but was everyone ok going to the toilet whilst on the treatment of pessaries? X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Stupid phone... Implantation x


----------



## bugs

Well known side effect of progesterone, I'm still struggling now. I started taking fybogel but by far the best solution is prune juice. A small glass in the morning will have you moving in no time xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Jamie - ha, ha yes it happens to most people I started drinking pomegranate and apple juice mixed - get the no added sugar ones though if you can. Plus plenty of nuts, seeds and lentils. It all helps. 

Bugs - yes I've had all the immune tests done and everything was clear. I think this is more a well it can't harm me and may help thing. He's not suggesting interplid but steroids to suppress any immune issues that cannot be picked up in test that currently exisit. As he was saying there are tests developing all the time. I'm not inclined to go abroad at the moment or give up on my own eggs just yet. Fingers crossed we will get a good sticky one!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Sounds nasty, haha I think I have the opposite effect, I'm getting a bit of an iffy tummy I think, and (far to tmi but I'm ok through a computer screen) when I do go the toilet it seems to have a whitish coating on.. Sorry girls x


----------



## bugs

Yeah I think I had that too on the pessaries, maybe alternate which way you put them. Although you have to put them rectally for the day of your transfer xxx 

MrsE the steroids are definitely worth a try, we had in our minds that we would maybe go abroad for another go using my own eggs and then maybe consider donor eggs at that point. It's so hard to know what to do for the best xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Jamie- I had that yucky white discharge but kept taking them as bum bullets :)


----------



## susiesue

Jamie I was exactly the same, very loose!!! Sorry way tmi!!!! x 

Bugs from what you describe it sounds highly highly unlikely to be anything to worry about. Sorry they couldn't bring your scan forward, it must feel like an eternity until Monday!! It will come quick enough though, try and stay away from google, easier said than done i know. I googled everything during pregnancy and I swear it nearly made me ill with worry. Remember as well that a lot of stuff online is 'worst case scenario'! x 

Lindy any signs yet???? x


----------



## Likklegemz

Yep! I was the same! Especially the first week then it settled down!


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs - try not to worry! A friend bled the entire time until about 5 months gone! She didn't even find out she was pregnant until she was 13 weeks!


----------



## Lisa40

Ah bugs, :hugs: I was the same, I spotted more only during the day & usually after a bowel movement. If you think about what happens when you go to the loo, you are pushing & the muscles in your foof are also pushing even though you're not attempting to use these muscles. Its why it's easier to see what type of CM you have while TTC after a bowel movement as the pushing motion forces everything out. 

Theres a lot going on in that area at the moment, cervix closing over, little eggy snuggling in nice & tight. On my scan it was very clear to see the haematoma it was larger than the foetus. People think that the egg just snuggles in to a nice open uterus wall but in reality it has to force its way in there & can cause tears on the lining which causes the small amounts of spotting. It could also be old blood shedding but it is so so so common, I can't stress this enough.

Unless it's accompanied by cramps (which again are common in early pregnancy) or a severe pain around the ovary area I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Really hope that you can relax a little over the weekend & have a fab scan at the beginning of next week :hugs:

xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls 
Can anyone give me a heads up on the PIE? I.e what it is how long you have to wait etc 
I'm getting impatient for the letter to arrive


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh it's within 4-6 weeks for an appointment and then within 12 weeks for treatment to start provided all your tests are ok


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Haha lindy ive just snorted sparkling water through my nose, 
My PIE was held by Mr Kingsland with one of the nurses an a counsellor, he gave the 20 or so couples there the low down on what to expect, what they expected from us as patients, how the treatment would take shape etc and there is an opportunity to ask any questions at the end. You should be given an information pack if you haven't already got one which gives you lots of info to process and of course because you can't start any treatment before you've attended this Patient Information Evening it's the "start" of your journey. You may also be given forms and or dates for bloods if they haven't already been taken (ours had but we still ha to go back and do more) and consent forms will be part of the pack you're given, they tell you what you need to do with those. Then they book you in, ours was about 4 weeks and it flies by after that, 

Hope your feeling better bugs, and hope the rest of you are ok x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone.
Bugs- i'm sure everything is ok and that emby is just getting comfy for the next 8 months. I hope the weekend goes quickly for you and you get the reassurance you need when you go for your scan.
Jamie - Pessaries sound lovely! Im dreading that part, if i get that far! 
LMHiggins - I got my Pie invite about 10 days or so after i filled out the funding questionnaire. Pie was a couple of weeks after that. I then had my blood tests two weeks after that. Unfortunately i had to repeat the prolactin test so it was about 6 weeks after doing the repeat that i had my consultation. I think though the christmas period delayed this slightly. 

Quick question - has anyone tried fertility Yoga? Just bought a DVD which i am going to do over the next few weeks.


----------



## bugs

Thanks Lisa, I've done another test this evening that's showing 3+ now so pleased my levels seem to be rising I would just feel so much better if the spotting stopped. I think I've had every shade of bleeding now. The only thing that comforts me is I'm not having cramps so fingers crossed it's just my body adjusting xxx 

LMHiggins sorry I can't help with the PIE we were private for all our cycles so I didn't go to a PIE, hope it comes through quick for you xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

They're not that bad, just different ha! I'm sure ill get used to them, just like the daily needles, I hated them but I am now a pro injecter :) sorry to make them sound bad, I am a bit of a worrier, that's why I love this forum because I know at leat one of the ladies would of had the same symptom and there all so lovely and caring x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Lots of:hugs: i know how hard this is for you, but i am eagerly awaiting this scan with you :happydance: cannot wait to hear your news about how amazing seeing a tiny hb was:cloud9: x

Jamie- I was the same as you with the bum bullets. The things we have to do eh?! haha x

Lovetoeatcake- Nope not tried yoga but it is supposed to relax body and mind so cant harm can it:winkwink: x

Lindy- Any sign of this lil buba yet? x

Hi to Lmh, lisa, gemz, susie and the gang x


----------



## Lindylou

Yey bugs- hormones still rising :) looking promising. Xx :thumbup:

AQ- no sign yet. Debating whether to agree to sweep on Monday. I'm not impatient but would rather not be induced! When do you start bext cycle 

:hug: to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Bear253

Hey LM just wanted to respond as me and DH are at a very similar point to you.

We had our letter/paperwork through about funding approx two weeks after the consultation when we were told we'd need ivf (the consultant told us it could take up to 6 weeks to get paperwork and even gave us a number for his secretary in case we hadn't heard anything). We sent it back the same day and got the ok through 4 days later (including a weekend!)

We received our invite to PIE 10 days/ 2 weeks later, and it was for two weeks away (does that make sense?!) 

Hope this is helpful/what you were asking. I think everyone says the PIE is the first proper step (although it feels like you've already loads of appointments!) so it feels like we're getting started now. :happydance:


----------



## Lmhiggins

Bear253 said:


> Hey LM just wanted to respond as me and DH are at a very similar point to you.
> 
> We had our letter/paperwork through about funding approx two weeks after the consultation when we were told we'd need ivf (the consultant told us it could take up to 6 weeks to get paperwork and even gave us a number for his secretary in case we hadn't heard anything). We sent it back the same day and got the ok through 4 days later (including a weekend!)
> 
> We received our invite to PIE 10 days/ 2 weeks later, and it was for two weeks away (does that make sense?!)
> 
> Hope this is helpful/what you were asking. I think everyone says the PIE is the first proper step (although it feels like you've already loads of appointments!) so it feels like we're getting started now. :happydance:


Thanks bear really appreciate the heads up just eager to get started now. I've for annual leave to take in work by end of march I was wondering if it was worth saving some but based on what you said I think I may just use them now


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

LM Higgins - If you havent had your bloods done, i would say it was unlikely that you will be starting by the end of March, but you never know!

Question - How long does the injecting process take all together? I think i will start around the 4 March. We are thinking of having a day or two away for my OH's birthday at the beginning of April. We should be ok to go shouldn't we? Also i think day 1 of my cycle is going to be on Sunday. I cant ring up to start on a sunday can i, so i will have to ring on Monday which will be day 2? Is this right? Everything the nurse said has become a blur.


----------



## bugs

Are you doing the long protocol or the short protocol xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I started my buserelin on the 6/1 then started the fostimon on 24/1 and stopped them both on 3/2, sorry can't help you with days my AF was on a weekday, I'd say yes you should be ok to go away, not abroad though? 
X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

i think i will be doing the long protocol. x


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- I would opt for the sweep to get things going but i am very impatient and by the stage your at, feel i would of waited looong enough! haha. Good luck! We are starting again end of March. Don't know exact dates as AF is irregular between 27-30 days so sometime end of march  x

Lovetoeatcake- Like bugs said, it depends on what protocol your on. They don't like you to travel abroad whilst stimming incase of OHSS but a break away in the UK will be fine and will do you the world of good x

Lmh- Usually if there are no delays (such as lack of rubella immunity like i had), you would most likely start your cycle within 4-6wks of PIE. It depends on date of next AF after PIE etc. It all goes very quickly after PIE x

Hi to bear, Jamie, Susie, Lisa, Cvaeh, Melbram, MrsE and all the gang xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- that isn't long at all till your next go. Lots of relaxation and chilling out... And sneaky odd glass of wine ;) Dh wants a curry tonight, and has picked up some pineapple.... Think somebody is getting impatient :D


----------



## Lmhiggins

I've just received my approval letter in the post today, we haven't completed any forms ourselves is this normal ?


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thaks for the info AQ.
Lindy - ooh exciting stuff, think i would go for the sweep too. 
LM- What does the letter say? You usually get most of the forms to fill in at PIE anyway. You take them home and fill them in when you have your appointment.


----------



## Lmhiggins

It says we meet the criteria for funding


----------



## Bear253

Hey LM we had to fill in a form....but we did find it ridiculous as it was just the questions the consultant had already asked us at our hospital appointment - BMI, smoking, any children etc.

That's good that you've got your funding sorted :thumbup:

Hi to everyone, I am stalking you all but sorry for not many personals!!

xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone 

Just thought i would pop on and say hi to everyone. It is very busy on here at the moment. 

Hi to all the newbies on here. Hope this year brings you all your dreams.

lindylou- I hope baby decides to come for you over the next few days. I will be looking forward to your news.

Africa- Glad your op went well. Another step closer to your baby.

Bugs- I am totally made up for you. I have been telling dh about your news. I tell him about everyone but he 
looses track but remembers you as your at Care. I am sure your little embie is 
snuggling in as we speak.

Mrse- Hope your doing okay and sounds like you have really good doctor on your side. If this cycle isn't successful i think i will try and see him.

Afm- Over half way through my estrogen tablets. Don't seem to be having any side effects yet so hopefully may escape them. I am not sure whether i have ovulated on them or not as haven't been keeping track. I can expect my period about three days after my last one so it looks like i may start stimming the week after next which luckily is half term for me. I am also going to be taking steroids, baby aspirin and extra estrogen. I pray i can get a couple of good eggs this time. x x x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Good to see you cvah. Really hope this cycle works for you. Hugs. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvah nice to see you!

Lindy my money is on Sunday!

Quickie from me I'm afraid really nervous for Mondays appointment - hope they're not planning to do loads if tests as I'm anxious to use our frozen embies! 

Hi to all the gang!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Cvaeh - sounds like its going well so far. I hope and pray this cycle is the one for you.
Gemz-hope it goes well on Monday. It's annoying if they suggest tests that might delay things, but it could identify something that will make your frozen Embie stick! Good luck. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Does anyone know if the nurses station is open on a Sunday?


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake as far as I'm aware it's not- you ok?


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Love to eat cake... Where are you at? I'm at LW and I'm going in for my ET tomorrow x posted without even asking... Are you ok? X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey girls can you wear make up for ET my OH is a bit of a worrier and is saying I can't, I know it sounds vein but I'm not in till late morning so we are getting breakfast out and getting some bits? X


----------



## bugs

I could with care, I can't remember if I did with the women's but I think you'll be ok with a little. Your not having any actual drugs. It's just no strong smelling scents or deodorants xxxx 

Good Luck tomorrow hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you, are you feeling any better now? X


----------



## bugs

Not too bad thanks Jamie, I'm still spotting so that doesn't fill me with confidence and I've had every shade of blood. The only positive is it is just spotting and not a flow and I'm not having any cramps and I believe bleeding in early pregnancy is very common when on an immune protocol because it also includes a blood thinning injection. 

So staying hopeful with a side order of terrified at the moment xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Gemz, Jamie - yes I'm fine, sorry if I worried you I was just wondering if I could call if Sunday was day 1 of my cycle. As it happens its today so I have rang already and actually got through on the 1st ring!! They are calling me back Monday! Starting to feel like this is really happening now. What happens next?
Good luck tomorrow Jamie, I'm sure it will be fine to wear a bit of makeup, just think, this time tomorrow you will be PUPO!!!


----------



## susiesue

Jamie good luck for your transfer tomorrow, I think I wore some make up, just no perfume like the others have said xx 

Hi Cvaeh :flower: loads of luck for your cycle xx 

Bugs only 2 more sleeps now!!! Be thinking of you on Monday, it will be amazing xx 


Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Bugs- ah that's good then at least there's still every reason to remain positive, 
LTEC- if your doing the long protocol you get an appointment for around 18-20 days away and you get your drugs sent to you via courier, after the appointment you start first injections on day 23. 

Bit nervous for tomorrow and all I have to do is lie there ha x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie good luck for tomorrow like everyone else said no perfume, I was also told not to use strong smelling body wash in the shower! Just think tomorrow you'll be PUPO!


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- haha about dh with the curry and the pineapple! i think this baby will come on Tuesday for some reason. Time will tell! lol x

Cvaeh- Cannot wait to see how you get on and have everything crossed for you. This HAS to be your time. Lots of pma x

Jamie- Lots of luck for ET tomorrow! when i had my ET at the hewitt, i was just told that me an dh could not wear perfume, body spray, hairspray etc. Make up will be fine. I showered with 'simple' body gel wash as this is what the staff at the hewitt use so wanted to be extra safe ;-) x

Bugs- I am so glad the blood is not a flow. I am sure its a hormonal thing and nothing to worry about but of course your going to worry and we are all with you, counting down till monday's scan so we can make sure this lil bean is snuggled in  x

Lovetoeatcake- When they call you on monday, they will advise of a appt so you can go and learn how to mix the drugs and inject etc and arrange your script for meds. Then as far as i remember(such a lot happened since my last cycle, my brain is mush, lol) pharmasure will call you and arrange a day to deliver the meds and as it will include a cold storage item (trigger shot) it has to go into the fridge until the big day. Its all becoming real for you now! whoop whoop x

Gemz- Good luck for Monday. Is it your pre-op? x

Hi to Bear, Susie, Lisa, Melbram, MrsE, Lmh, and all the gang xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Morning Ladies 
So much going on again : )
On phone so will have to be breif sorry.....
Lots of luck today Jamie.... I just wore no perfume as other ladies have said. Had a full face of make up as we went out for tea after! 
Hope you're ok Bugs.....I bled on and off up to 12 weeks..... It is worrying, but had no pain so that kept me positive.
Goof luck tomorrow Gemz....is it your pre op? 
How you recovering AQ? Will you get a start date now or just next af?
Cvaeh....thinking of you : )
Hi to everyone else too x 
I never knew the trigger shot was supposed to go in fridge..... Oooops!
Afm....damaged a nerve in my neck...v painful and can hardly move : ( . More rest!

Lots of love x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I never knew that the trigger shot was supposed to go in the fridge?? 

Thanks everyone, up having a bath and going to get some breakfast before we go in, :)

Have a good Sunday :) x


----------



## Melbram

HI everyone

Jamie: Hope today goes well a few more hours and you will be PUPO :happydance: lots of :dust: comming your way 

Lindy: excited for you - hope the old remedies start kicking in and get you moving soon 

Gems: good luck tomorrow x 

My trigger shot (cant actually remember what it was called) wasnt meant to go in the fridge - there are different types so if you havent been told to put it in the fridge then it probably wasnt meant to go in it 

HI to the rest of the gang...struggling to keep up

AFM - just back from a break in the Lake District so im all relaxed and ready for round 2. Just waiting for AF to arrive, should be sometime this week, so I can ring and get things moving - although still hoping of course that AF doesnt arrive and I have a miracle natural BFP :sleep::cloud9:


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi ladies, just been in for my ET, the embryo that got put in was a grade 4bb, which I can't really remember what it means but I know she said it wa really good. One she is keeping an eye on today to freeze and another 3 are still in early stages so she's going to keep them until tomorrow to see how they improve... But at least I got a good one, x


----------



## bugs

Congrats Jamie, this is we're the hard work begins xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie and Jo- Sorry girls there are 2 different types of trigger as Melbram said. Mine have always been the type that go in the fridge and it was delivered in a cold pack, so if your trigger shot is not delivered in one of those it is not meant for the fridge. Sorry for any confusion there! lol x

Jo- Ouch about the neck! hope it heals up soon. I am fully recovered thank you and looking forward to starting cycle x3 end of next mth ;-) i am doing the SP so usually start stimms around cd3 i think, so should be very end of March depending on AF. How is your pregnancy going? x

Melbram- Glad you had a nice break and all refreshed ready for cycle x2 and as regards a surprise natural BFP, just look at Lindy ;-) x

Jamie- Congrats on being pupo! hope the 2ww is easy as can be for you although i do remember so well what a mind f**k it really is :( lots of luck x

Bugs- How is the spotting going? what time is your scan tomorrow?? i am sooo excited for you! hope they give u a picture altho it will be tiny ;-) x


----------



## bugs

Still spotting AQ just can't wait for tomorrow to be over with either way TBH the not knowing what's going on is so stressful. Scan is at 11.45 so I'll update as soon as I can xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs good luck for the scan tomorrow - ill be at the hospital at the same time as you - got what I believe is my pre-op assessment, slightly scared but I suppose that's natural. I don't know what to ask thou - so I'm a bit of a wrck, helps hubby can come along as its half term and we are both off all week!

Jamie - whoop for being PUPO! It'll fly by I'm sure and fx that those other embryos continue to grow! I'm always jealous that people know the grading of their embryos - I wasn't told :(

Aq have you heard any more from the PCT?


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps Melbram glad the break did you some good - you never know might get a nice surprise!


----------



## bugs

I'm not at the Women's Gemz I'm with Care in Manchester. Good Luck with your appointment tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Gemz I only knew because I asked, and I only asked because I'd seen a few people had wrote on here their grades, she wouldn't of mentioned it otherwise, good luck with your appointment tomorrow 
Bugs good luck with your scan 
Lindy hope your feeling ok,
Mrse and gussy still thinking of you
Hi to AQ, melbram, joanne,bear, stickypolly, jules, susie,loveto, Lisa and lmhiggins 
Sorry if I missed anyone out x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi bugs yeah I knew you were at care, just thought it was ironic we where both at the doctors at Moore or less the same time!

Hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow - sure the doctor will tell you to to worry about the spotting - just happens sometimes but I bet it's scary!


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie - I wish I'd have thought of that back in September!


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- One more sleep! i am excited and nervous about tomorrow for you, so cannot imagine how your feeling right now! everything crossed for you and i truly hope you tell us very happy news when you get home x

Gemz- Good luck for tomorrow. At my pre op i just seen the nurse, had my bp, ecg and mrsa swabs and was then given a date for the surgery. You will be fine. At least you know what to expect as this is your 2nd lap isnt it? As regards me, nope not heard from PCT as yet. I called them the other day and they did say our appeal case has been reopened to be looked at again but as she has not dealt with a case as extreme as ours and the stage its at now with MP involvement and one of the top doctors, she said she really cannot advise which way this will go now x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Wow lots more chatting today!
Congrats on being PUPO Jamie. Fingers crossed you get a few frosties as well for future brothers and sisters!
Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow Bugs, I will be thinking of you.
Gemz I hope your pre-op goes well tomorrow.
Melbram glad you have been able to take a break. Looks like we will be cycling pretty much a week apart from each other.
AQ - hope you are feeling well and the time is going quickly for you!
Joanne sorry you have hurt your neck. Hope everything is going well with your pregnancy. Been shopping for baby stuff yet? 
Hi to everyone else and thanks to everyone for the heads up on what's next. I hope they call early tomorrow and don't leave me waiting!


----------



## Lindylou

Thomas James Holland arrived at 3:22am weighing 8lb 4oz.


----------



## susiesue

Awww Lindy massive congrats :baby::happydance: Hope you and baba are well and can't wait to hear your birth story xx xx 

Gemz good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well xx 

Jamie hope you have got your feet up and your embie is snuggling in nice and tight. Good luck with the 2ww, we are all here for any questions, or if you feel like you are going mad :wacko: x 

Bugs I think it goes without saying that we will all be with you in spirit tomorrow, such a long journey you have had and I hope and pray that tomorrow is the start of something very very special. Will be frantically checking for your update xx 

Hi to all the gang xx


----------



## MrsE75

Congrats Lindy. Whoever said Sunday arrival was bang on the money!!

Good luck bugs

Xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Lindylou congratulations!! A beautiful name hun, enjoy every second. X


----------



## bugs

Congratulations Lindy, delighted for you xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ahh congratulations Lindy, so happy for you! It's strange how you can not know someone but wish them all the joy in the world, I know it's really soppy but other than my close family an friends no one really knows about my ivf so sharing my story and you lovely ladies sharing your stories with me makes me feel nice... Jeez I must be in a really good mood ;) x


----------



## africaqueen

I know i have texted you Lindy but just wanted to say HUGE CONGRATS again!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindy, mega congratulations - dare I say I had Sunday?? Such a beautiful name!

AQ yeah had a lap before but wasn't exactly plain sailing so to speak, understandably nervous, want to ensure that all bases are covered so been swotting up on things to ask which will ng term improve our chances of IVF being a success for us. I know I've got the doctor tomorrow thou, as dr Kingsland recommend another doctor do my investigation and he wanted to see me before hand

Gone to the pub for my first drink of the new year - just a half for me but hopefully relaxing this evening will do me some good.

Mrse how you doing?


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Of course hun, you want the best outcome from it. I am glad they did the biopsy with me as will increase our chances and every little helps! lol. Enjoy your drinks and let me know how u get on tomorrow x


----------



## Likklegemz

Shall do my darling! It's a day for hospital appointments in our family tomorrow, first me at the women's at 11:40 then hubby's having his knee checked at the royal at 1:30!! I'll be in a cafe somewhere at that point having a cuppa and playing on my ipad!


----------



## africaqueen

It never rains but it pours eh?. Good luck to hubby too. Me an you will have to meet up for a coffee soon if u fancy it? xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Lindy :yipee: :dance: Ahhhh so happy for you. Enjoy those little cuddles & update us when you can. 

I dont know if this will be of any use for you, but I have a moby wrap that I bought when LO was 6 weeks old as I couldn't get off the couch as she would only nap on me haha! It was an absolute lifesaver at the time but she's an 18lb chunk now & naps well in her cot so I don't need it any more. Would be happy to pass it on to a good home if you think you'd make use of it.

Anyway let me know :thumbup:

Good luck to all those going to hospital tomorrow, yeay for being PUPO Jamie :yipee:

Bugs - I'm sure all will go well tomorrow, let us know asap, will be thinking of you.

Melbram - glad you had a little break

MrsE & Gussy - still sending you lots of hugs :hugs: hope you are doing ok

Sorry to those I've not mentioned, hope everyone is ok.

:flower:

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Aq yeah I'm up for that! Should be fun and a nice get together! With any luck everything go smoothly and I'll be starting IVF so we won't be that far off one another!:)


----------



## susiesue

AQ - LOVE your new picture, gorgeous xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yes Gemz, I hope we can be cycle buddies! would be nice to go through it together. Inbox me with a date that suits you for that coffee an we will arrange x

Susie- Thank you. Thought it was time i updated the pic from my wedding one x


----------



## cvaeh

congratulations lindy x x


----------



## MrsE75

Congratulations Lindy. Hope you are ok and back home xx

Jamie - fingers crossed for your test date. 

Gemz - good luck for your op soon. 

Hi to everyone else on my phone so sorry for the lack of personals!

Afm - I'm ok having good and bad hours! But trying to focus on getting fitter and losing weight to help our chances as much as possible. Not feeling too hopeful for our snow baby cos if the one I put back was better quality and didn't work then unlikely that one will. I just don't want to spend money on a wasted cycle but then a frozen is more attainable vos we can't afford a fresh cycle at the moment in reality. All over the place at the moment but hopefully it will get sorted.


----------



## bugs

Mrse I really wouldn't worry about the quality. This cycle we had by far the worst quality embies that we've ever had so I trawled the Internet for success stories and there is so many out there of people who've worked their way through their frosties and it works. Sometimes because a frozen cycle is less harsh on the body because you haven't been through the trauma of the treatment you have a better chance. 

Have every faith in that frostie and get the conditions right inside and you'll be fine xxxx 

Absolutely bricking it now just sitting round waiting to go. Just hope we get to see something we've never got to this point before, I'm not religious but pray for us ladies xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- I agree with Bugs. Just cos a better quality embie didnt stick does not mean a lower quality one wont as i think a lot of this depends on the body also and how receptive the womb is, so if its your time, that little frostie will survive the thaw and implant. x

Bugs- Oooh not long now! it was the 1st thing i thought of when i woke up and i am not overtly religious but i do say my prayers every night and i included you in them last night. Everything crossed for you! i truly hope today is a magical experience for you x


----------



## Stickypolly

bugs said:


> Mrse I really wouldn't worry about the quality. This cycle we had by far the worst quality embies that we've ever had so I trawled the Internet for success stories and there is so many out there of people who've worked their way through their frosties and it works. Sometimes because a frozen cycle is less harsh on the body because you haven't been through the trauma of the treatment you have a better chance.
> 
> Have every faith in that frostie and get the conditions right inside and you'll be fine xxxx
> 
> Absolutely bricking it now just sitting round waiting to go. Just hope we get to see something we've never got to this point before, I'm not religious but pray for us ladies xxxx

Good luck bugs, thinking of you this morning. Hope you get your little picture.x


----------



## bugs

Well it's not good news, they could see the sac and there was a tiny dot in there but she thought it should be bigger at this point. They've took blood to check HCG levels and there gonna ring me tomorrow with results and possibly scan me in another week if I make it that long without having a proper bleed. Absolutely devestated xxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Oh Bugs I'm so so sorry. x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh bugs, I'm so sorry! It's not bad news yet, maybe he/she is just taking their time. Stay positive hunni it's alright so far, they can still see your embryo growing just a hit on the small side

My appointment went okish will update everyone later, not fair to take give my news whilst bugs needs all our support

Will speak to you all later

Gem x x x


----------



## susiesue

Bugs I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Just devastated for you. I hope against hope that you've got a fighter in there. I know you don't want any false hope but they did warn me before my early scan that they may not see anything. Thinking of you and your oh xxxxxx


----------



## bugs

The sonographer didn't seem very hopeful, the clinic have rang and said my HCG levels are in the normal range so they want me to go back Wednesday for more bloods but that is exactly what happened with my last chemical so not holding much hope. I also did another CB and it has gone down to 2-3 so all pointing to an early mis I think.

Lickle update with your appointment this is everyone's journey highs & lows it's were we come to let it out xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: bugs

Same as susie, I don't want to give you false hope, but I went for a scan at 7 weeks & they put me back to 6 weeks which was completely impossible as I would have got a positive test at 3dpo. I knew when I ovulated through charting etc & we only dtd once that month as I'd just had my surgery. they said that if that was the case then my little beanie probably wouldn't make it as it was growing too slowly!
Well she's not growing slowly any more lol.

I really hope you have a little fighter & just a slow grower like mine. 

Early scans I think sometimes cause more worry, have a look in 1st tri. There are so many posts in there from ladies who have been told that their egg isn't growing / growing too slowly & things turn out fine. Obviously some don't turn out fine & I don't want to say that I'm sure everything will be ok, because I don't know that for sure, but please keep that little bit of hope & I really wish you are one of the ones that does turn out fine. You really have been through such a tough time, it isn't fair! 

If you need anyone to chat to, I'm always around 
:hugs:
Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I am so sorry you are going through this but as Susie said, sometimes it is just too soon to see anything, especially if you have a slow developer or a small embryo. I know its easier said than done but try and keep a glimmer of hope. just a week can make a huge difference in early pregnancy and this time next week you could be seeing a little heartbeat. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and wish you lots of luck for tomorrow's blood test xxx

Gemz- How did your appt go today? hope they have a good action plan for you and that your feeling a little better about things x

Lindy- If your reading, hope all is good with you and Thomas. Il text you tomorrow x

Hi to Melbram, jo, Cvaeh, MrsE,susie, lisa, Polly, Laura, bear, Jamie, Lmh and all the gang xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow, bugs and Lisa- We all posted at exactly the same time! how weird! xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Aw bugs I can still remember when the same thing happened to me it's truly devastating when you have jumped every hurdle but as the ladies say don't lose hope just yet. I'm soooo soooo sorry you are going through this it's incredibly tough and you are an inspiration to many people on this forum and we're all here for you. Sending you a big group hug from us all. I'm sure you will be in all out prayers over the coming days and weeks. Stay strong xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Bugs- Sorry it wasn't good news today but don't give up if your hcg is normal range your little embryo may still be fighting x x x


----------



## Melbram

So sorry today wasnt better news Bugs xx

Congrats Lindy!! xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Sorry to hear that bugs, I hope everything works out for you and you do have a little embie fighter xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok,
I have been reading up about post egg transfers and nearly every one says that your not allowed to have baths, but I've had 2 quite hot baths since... X


----------



## bugs

They advise no baths after transfer to avoid raising your body temperature also no hot water bottles. Whether it makes a difference or not who knows don't beat yourself up over it and stick to showers xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie to follow on from bugs, a bath is fine as long as its warm and not boiling hot. Try not to worry so much - I know they don't advise it but years ago all our patents had baths and not showers

Bugs hope your feeling. Bit better. Try and stay positive, it's not over yet - might be a slow starter. I don't want to give you false hope but your still pregnant as of now - keep hold of those positive vibes, sending you lots of hugs

Afm well appointment didn't quite go as expected. Turned out the doctor wanted to go through a couple of options with me before I have my pre op assessment (hence why it was cancelled last time as he didn't have a chance to discuss with me) pre op is Friday so ill find out then what date my op is 

They're going to open up the tubes,clean away fluid, check the endometrial tissue, lap & due and laser what he thinks is endo on my right hand side near the appendix. They'll be keeping me in though as I have a higher chance of infection, I'll be given in antibiotics in surgery to minimise that risk thou.

The main risk thou, is that I may have to have one or both tubes removed if I have a bleed and they can't be repaired, such a hard thing to get to grips with. I'll also have a tv scan at some point, I'll find out on Friday when

Big hugs to all the gang x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- I can understand you feeling nervous but if you did have both tubes removed you would be no worse off as regards the stage you are at in your life. You are needing IVF with the tubes, and would be same without. If they open the tubes etc there is a huge risk of scar tissue which majorly increases chances of ectopic pregnancy, so i am surprised they have said they will do this to be honest, but im sure they have their reasons. Hope all goes well next week and you get your op date so you can get a rough idea of when you will be starting your next cycle xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey AQ I was a bit shocked too - didn't think they would have done this, they've opted for it though as the HSG showed fluid coming out, so they think its only minimal tubal damage although won't know for certain till I'm opened up. It won't change us needing IVF, but it does mean its more likely to be successful as the fluid can be toxic to embryos - does that make sense?


----------



## africaqueen

Yes Gemz i know what you mean, fluid in the tubes is known as hydrosalpinx i think? That is why you would actually be better off without the tubes, as obviously no chance of the fluid affecting embies or chance of a ectopic which is slightly higher in IVF for some reason. Obviously they are the professionals and know what they are doing though so lots of luck with the surgery and it is all baby steps for you ;-) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks AQ, sorry I should have been clearer - just read post and realised where you are coming from. Yep haldros in both tubes, but as the fluid (or dye really!) did go out, just delayed he seems to think there's a slight blockage which if drained means that its better for our IVF to work - as I'm reluctant to go for the option of removal even though I know it's unlikely we'll get pregnant naturally

How you feeling anyway? When is your FU?


----------



## Lmhiggins

Congratulations Lindy x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey bugs any updates? Thinking of you x x


----------



## Lindylou

Just been catching up on posts but gone blank after reading!!

Bugs- sending you massive hugs and hoping you get good news tomorrow. Will say my prayers. 

Thinking of all you ladies and keeping you in my prayers. Xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Been checking in to see if everyone's ok, thinking of you all,
Quick question for any one who knows, because this is my first time I'm not sure why to expect, I am 2 days past 5dt and have been having shooting pains in my chest and ovaries( I think) felt really swollen and painful, but now I'm feeling a bit short of breath, I'm trying not to think about it because I think I make it worse when I do, but my breathing has deffinately changed??


----------



## susiesue

Hi Jamie how are you feeling this morning? It's normal to get some aches and twinges around your ovarys however if you are having pains in chest etc, or any issues with breathing i would ring the clinic to be on the safe side. I'm sure all is ok tho. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Jamie, as susie said its completely normal to feel pain around your ovaries, average you've had them stimulated in a way that doesn't normally happen naturally.

The chest pains though are not something you would associated normally with IVF. It's probably nothing (we're all anxious at that stage) but I would check either with your GP or the HC

Hope your feeling better now x x x x


----------



## bugs

Just at the clinic getting bloods won't know results till later. 

Jamie definitely ring the clinic chest pains and shortness of breath is a symptom of OHSS and you should get checked out just to be on the safe side xxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jamie - I would deffo ring the clinic. Hope you are ok.
Bugs - thinking of you. I have my fingers crossed for good news. X


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie, hope your ok now, have you rang the clinic?

Bugs thinking of you fx everything goes well x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I've not rang the clinic as I would feel a bit silly if they said it was wind or something ha, I've had no pains today, and I've noticed my breathing a lot more but only when I'm not doing anything, thank god I'm in work otherwise I could drive myself nuts,

Bugs I hope your ok xxx


----------



## bugs

Well still in limbo land, my bloods from today have come back from 4398 on monday to 6345 today which again the consultant is happy with so I've got to go back on Monday for another scan. Although not getting too excited as I am spotting heavier today and it's pretty red in colour so expecting the worst but hoping for a miracle. 

Jamie they say the symptoms of OHSS get worse when you get pregnant so keep an eye on yourself and drink plenty of water xxx


----------



## Lisa40

That's positive bugs. Keeping everything crossed for you, just a shame you have to wait until Monday.

Try & keep busy, it'll be here before you know it xx

Oh ps someone once told me that with hcg under 3000 then there's no point in even a scan as nothing at all would be seen even though anything over 5 is classed as pregnant, so at 4400 they would expect just the very early stages I'm sure. Hope Monday brings good news :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs even though your bleeding that's really positive, that your figures are climbing. A friend of mine bled till she was 5 months pregnant (only found out that she was pregnant at 12 weeks because of the bleeding) my mum bled throughout my pregnancy and a friend of mine went through IVF and bled until 4 months.

Know it's scary but your figures are growing and your still pregnant - keep thinking positive, keep yourself busy and try not to worry too much, I'm praying for your little miracle - you defiantly deserve it x x x


----------



## susiesue

Bugs I can imagine that this wait is absolute torture for you :hugs: :hugs: 
To follow on from what Lisa said, when I was having bloods at the Hewitt for my spotting (around 6 weeks), they were initially refusing to scan me as they said it was possibly too early to see anything and would cause more stress. It was only when they saw my first beta was 9000 that they agreed to a scan. Your levels are good and rising so I am continuing to hope and pray that this is a viable pregnancy. xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

This sounds like positive news Bugs, try and keep positive. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi ladies so I am all booked in to begin my cycle. I will start injecting on the 3 march which is a Sunday so I have my injection appointment on the 27 feb. I was a bit scared at one point because they couldn't find me an appointment! Anyway just wondering how they going to show me to inject if I don't start injecting until a few days later? Confused!
Also I assume I am waiting for an invoice in the post for my prescription. Any ideas how long that should take? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Bugs that's positive news, fingers crossed for you x
Loveto.. My invoice came within a coupl of days, as for the injections, the nurse shows you how to draw the fluid up and make sure there's no air and stuff, then she has a belt with a cushion thing on you put around your belly so u can use that to get comfy wit it, she offered me to do the injection with no drugs in needle to see if I had the right idea, it's real easy x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Thinking of you lots and have everything crossed for a slow developer and a hb on Monday's scan. You truly deserve this happiness and i have everything crossed x

Lovetoeatcake- Yay for starting! soon be time to start jabbing  x

Jamie- How are u feeling now? x

Gemz- We have our appt on the 19th with Mr K to get next protocol all sorted as we will be starting end of March! Eeeek! all feels so real now!  x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Nothing to report, still awaiting response from the pct and other than that i am relaxing, sticking to my diet and getting my brain into IVF mode again as not long now! xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh your follow up is so soon AQ. What are you going to do if you haven't heard from the PCT by the time your ready to start your next round of IVF? From what I understand if you have private treatment your not then entitled to NHS treatment? Are you going to wait or just go for it? 

So pleased that its getting closer for you. Find out Friday when my op date is - bit scared now x x


----------



## Bear253

hey everyone, nothing new to report for us!

AQ - yay for you starting again, it will be here before you know it :) Hope the job hunt is going well

Lovetoeatcake - yay for you getting started, I would be so excited if I were you!

Jamie - I don't think you should feel silly, I bet they get people ringing up all the time when they don't have actual symptoms and are panicking, so you shouldn't feel like you shouldn't check when you actually have symptoms ;)

Bugs - keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope you get more positive/definitive news on Monday.

Hi to everyone else, trying to keep track 

xx


----------



## harley81

Good luck to everyone undergoing treatment and about to start :thumbup:

Bugs - Just want to echo what everyone else has said: keeping everything crossed and sending you all the luck in the world 

AFM well I had a bit of a meltdown at the weekend and could stop crying. We were visiting friends for the weekend and I couldn't go out for our big night out. We're in the middle of buying a house and selling ours which has taken 2 years so far, so quite stressful, and I think everything piled up and something in me snapped, I've had to book last min annual leave this week as I'm a mess :( to top it off my Ibs is playing up and I've got the mother of all cold sores! - self pitying rant over (sorry!) :blush:

Just a quick question: I paid the invoice 2weeks ago but pharmasure haven't contacted me yet, how long does it normally take for them to call to arrange delivery?


----------



## Likklegemz

That's odd, I didn't pay our fertility drugs directly but the Hewitt centre. Are you NHS funded or private? That's probably the difference

They're pretty quick depends on what the HC have put on the order form. Try not to get too worked up, I know what you mean by house move stress, as I bought my granddads house off mum beforechristmas and I got so wound up x x


----------



## harley81

Sorry, just read my post and I was a bit vague :blush:. I paid the Hewitt centre, but they said pharmasure would ring to arrange delivery. I was just starting to worry as I paid 2 weeks ago, am nhs.


----------



## Likklegemz

Ah ok! I didn't pay the Hewitt centre until my first scan, Si they won't have forgotten about you. If it puts your mind at ease why not give the nurses station a call and remind them? I remember when we we trying our order got messed up and we had a mad panic attack calling pharmasure, that's the other option you could do. X x x


----------



## harley81

Think I might do that, I'll wait until next week. My injection training isn't until the 26th feb, feels like its coming up fast tho! They put me on the pill this month, then I start short protocol at the start of march. I think it's the pill that sent me over the edge, microgynon does not agree with me :(


----------



## Likklegemz

That I know! The down regulationnd drugs - buseralin didn't agree with me at all! I swear I went a bit mental! :)


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi ladies, hope your all ok, woke up today feeling very very cranky, I'm hating the world at the moment, also I feel like the witch is going to come, just the same aches and pains that usually go with that!

AQ that was a quick turnaround for you wasn't it, fingers crossed for you,

Harley I was exactly the same when I started my buserelin, just kept sobbing over nothing, 

Any news on your op likklegemz?


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Either way we will be starting end of March as they reopened our case mid Jan and we will have a answer either way before end of March. Good luck for your pre-op today x

Jamie- Not sure what you mean by 'quick turnaround'? sorry my head is not with it. lol x
Hope your feeling ok x

Bugs- How are things? thinking of u so much x

Hi to lovetoeatcake, Susie, Lisa, Jules, Sharkey, MrsE, Bear, Lmh, Harley and all the crew x

AFM- Still nothing to report. lol. Job searching again today and trying to take my mind off it xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Harley - I hope Pharmasure don't take that long with me. I have my drug appointment on the 27th feb and i haven't even received my invoice yet to pay! Perhaps there is a number you can get online to call them directly? Hope you are ok. Fingers crossed the time goes quickly and you start feeling better.
Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## bugs

Hi girls no change here, still spotting it's very strange I go the loo about lunchtime each day and have a show of red blood when I wipe this normally happens 2 or 3 times it then turns to brown early evening and then there's nothing overnight and all morning. Surely a threatened miscarriage wouldn't follow a pattern. Tried to get a scan at LWH today but they're fully booked so going on Monday instead save me driving to Manchester. Still no cramps but not really any pg symptoms either but then I never really had any !!! 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I still think u have a good chance. It def can't be a ectopic so we can rule that out and hope an pray its a slow developer. It has happened a few times on bnb so lets hope same for you! xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks Hun, when I spoke to care this morning to cancel my scan on Monday she said Oohhh we did scan you early didn't we she said as my levels have increased and that was after I'd already been spotting for a week is a good sign and to stay positive so for now I'll just be pupo again xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- lets hope it's settling in. Try and keep positive, I know you must be so stressed out. Keeping you in my prayers. Xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thinking of you bugs, i definitely have a feeling you have been scanned too early! Kind of makes sense why they make you wait a few weeks before they scan you. x:hugs2::


----------



## susiesue

Bugs your pattern of spotting does sound typical of first tri bleeding. As you say a miscarriage would surely have turned to a full bleed by now, given when you started. Mine was a mixture of red and brown. Don't worry about the symptoms, mine didnt start till around 7/8 weeks, I posted in first tri in a panic and it seemed very common. Everything crossed for Monday xx


----------



## susiesue

Bugs I'm not sure where you live but whiston hospital have an early pregnancy unit so you may get in there for a scan before monday if you ring and explain about the spotting.


----------



## Lindylou

Yes- susie sue I have heard they do an early bleed scan clinic. X


----------



## bugs

I'm not too bothered now, if I can get through the weekend without any major drama's I'll be fine. Obviously google is my best friend and immune ladies do seem to have an even higher % of bleeding so hopefully I fall into that category. Thanks for all your support girls xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- a girl I work with spotted for first 12 weeks with her 3 pregnancies and has 3 lovely boys. I hope and pray its tre same for you. Xxxxx when we paid for our reassurance scan they warned us may need to re scan a week later as depends on implantation/ growth etc. try and keep calm relaxed and positive- I know that is neat impossible. Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs glad your feeling better. I'm sorry the bleeding still going on, but I really believe that this is your time, and it less than 9 months you'll have your little one hear with you.

AQ glad you'll find out by March, I hate the way things drag on for all of us.

Lovetoeatcake, I had a massive panic attack with pharmasure as my prescription went AWOL so lots of phone calls where needed. I think it's more common than we all realise.

Hi to Susie, Lisa, Jules, Sharkey, MrsE, Bear, Lmh, Harley and all the others, btw has anyone heard from Del?

Afm op date is much later than planned. Proper fuming. 1st May!! We were hoping to do IVF in May/June so this has pushed everything back for us. The doctors going away during Easter hence the longer than normal lists. We are on standby for a cancellation thou, and the temptation to go private is really high as we can be seen next week. Partly tempted just to forgo the op now and have our next IVF session. Head such a mess.x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- can you still have nhs ivf if private op? X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Lindy

As far as I'm aware shouldn't affect it, how you and the little un?

X x x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Does anyone know how often the PIE 's are? 
Been almost two weeks since appt had funding letter & copy of GP's notification but no PIE invite I'm getting impatient


----------



## Likklegemz

Usually ran every two weeks Hun. You should have letter soon, otherwise give them a call x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

LMhiggins -I had my pie invite about two weeks after being referred.


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Another question from me (sorry I am a bit paranoid about things going wrong). I got the invoice today when I got home from work, and I noticed you can pay online. Now debating whether to pay online now or over the phone on Monday. I'm just concerned about getting my medication delivered before my appointment on the 27th. Has anyone paid online before and did it go smoothly?


----------



## Lindylou

Lovetoeatcake - I paid in the clinic so don't know sorry. X

Likkle- how far forward would it bring your treatment? Is it worth it or could you use that cash for embryoscope or something? Just an idea. I would be the same you have it planned when to start. Xx

LO is a wonderful handful. All I have done all day is feed him. I am a milk machine :)


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

AQ did I read you was having your next go at the end of march? Quick turn around just meant I didn't think it would be so soon sorry!
I'm getting a little confused there's a lot going on isn't there,
I'm that bad I went the ASDA today after work walked around, stared at all the shelves, didn't know what I wanted and walked back out
Still feel as If my AF is going to come, I'm so glad google is to hand, some good some bad.. 
Sorry for moaning, my OH keeps telling me not to worry and it will be nothing, I can't explain it to him I can't help but feel he doesn't understand because he doesn't know,


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie we all know how you feel. Such an emotional roller coaster, and bless my other half he tried to understand what I was going thru but I think even he struggled, just the way I don't really know or should that feel the way he did when we went through our first attempt. When's the OTD?

Lindy glad your enjoy your snuggles.mwe may be covered in medicash will find out Monday, in which case I can be seen in march (same doctor but in the Catherine suite) but if medicash don't cover us its 2k!!! Such a lot of money, and whilst we've got it in our savings account from the old house sale, the idea of spending it when it could pay for IVF drugs if we need to go private seems much more appealing. Such a mess heads all over the place with it all. Really want a holiday, but its too short notice to book anything and we'd be restricted to half term dates as hubby's a teacher.

Never ended cycle at the mo....


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Aww hope you are ok Jamie - maybe try and plan some distractions this weekend to put your mind off it? Sometimes google is not a good thing, although staying of it is hard! When are you due to test?
Genz- I would feel the same and as hard as it is if it means saving £2000 towards future IVF or even a break away I would wait despite my own terrible impatience! X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

My test date is Thursday 21st, 
LTEC your right for every good I could find a bad, I try to stay about buy the damn thing is too addictive,
Hope you get some good luck on Monday gemz


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I also think they scanned you too early and i have a good feeling about monday. You are truly in my thoughts and prayers x

Lovetoeatcake- With our 2 NHS cycles we just paid for drugs at our 1st scan so dont understand what they are doing with you tbh x

Jamie- Ah right, i get what you mean now. lol. Well it feels a long time coming for us as in March its a year since last treatment so been waiting in the sidelines a long time. Be so nice to contribute to this thread again with actual IVF news! haha x

Gemz- That's a bit crap about a may op date! personally i would have the lap and the scratch etc an make sure all is ok. I know your eager to get stated again but don't waste your next funded cycle if there is any chance something could hinder it as its so hard getting the cash together for a 3rd cycle if needed. That's the best advice i can give. Time goes quick and you would only be starting a mth or so later than you had planned. I know all the delays are frustrating when all we want to do is get pregnant, but there maybe a cancellation in the meantime x

Lindy- Ah i bet your lil man is amazing. He is such a gorgeous baby! how are you feeling now? xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thans AQ! Hoping our medicash covers it, we've already spoken to them and they've said they'd definitely cover some of the cost, just not sure how much yet. Doing an assessment and getting back in touch with me.motherwise, I'll just phone admissions daily for a cancellation until their fed up of me! 

Don't think I'm having a womb scratch thou, it's not mentioned on the forms, although I get to have a bowel prep - how lovely :(

There doing any adhesions, scar tissue, salpingostomy (opening not removal of tubes) not mentioned anything regarding anything else. Got an ultrasound in march though so I suppose they could add to it - do you think I should ask for the womb scratch? 

You excited to be stating AQ? Did the PCT give you an indication of when to expect a result from them? Hope you find out before you start - fx you get your funding x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps Jamie have you had your letter from the women's yet regarding your other embryos? X x x


----------



## susiesue

Morning girls :flower: 
So much going on I can't keep up :wacko:

Jamie hope you are feeling ok. The 2ww is really tough! It's common to feel that af is coming, I felt the same during my cycle, but it doesn't always mean she shows up! Try and relax and find so something to distract you, hard I know. Test day will soon come round, everything crossed xx 

Harley :hugs: Hope you are feeling a bit brighter. TTC and fertility treatment is so tough. My friends used to try and support me but they all got pregnant at the drop of a hat, and just didnt understand. Your time will come, but the wait is hard. We are all here for you :hugs: x 

Gemz sounds like the op will give you the best chance for your next cycle. I know it's hard having to wait but try and keep focused on the end result x 

Lindy hope you are well and enjoying cuddles with your little man. Enjoy every second as the newborn time goes sooo fast. My LO is one in 2 months time, crazy!!! 

AQ good luck with the job hunting hun x 


Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ah I did gemz, they managed to freeze 2, which is better than I thought because the embryologist didn't sound very convincing


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- 2 frosties is great  x

Bugs- How are you holding up? x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jamie that's great news that you have two frosties. Hope you are managing to have a nice weekend!
AQ they must have changed the procedure because my letter says you must pay the bill first in big bold letters! Lol
You have any idea what date you will start? Will you be on the short protocol?


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie - 2 is brilliant!! They all count as part of your first IVF cycle too. How you holding up today? Have you resisted google?

Bugs has the bleeding stopped yet?

X x x x


----------



## Melbram

Bugs: glad to see all may not be lost - fx lil embie is simple snuggling in 

Jamie: not much longer for test date - will you test early? stick in there the tww is the worst 

Gems: sorry to hear yor op will be so far away but like others have said best to go through it and save your pennies as a back up for if you need round 3 

afm still waiting for AF to arrive so I can ring and book in for round 2 - no doubt she will show tomorrow when the Hewitt is closed. Cant actually believe I will be starting it all again soon


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- I am sure that Jamie said her ET was on a Sunday... so they must be open 7 days a week now. Hope AF arrives soon and that its 2nd time lucky for you xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Melbrahm AQ is right I went in for my ET on a Sunday, it was quiet but receptionist was there so surely should be open for you, I've thought about testing early but don't think I will, 
Gemz I have stayed away from google all day, OH took me too the Trafford centre, and now were having a Chinese so I've been ok :)
Hope your all ok x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ooh we wen the Trafford centre last weekend. Makes a nice change. Glad you've managed to stay away from google

Melbram - I must have got you mixed up, I thought you were being seen elsewhere

Afm driving everyone insane I think at the moment. Poor medicash won't know what's hit them on Monday! Been in agony all day, your not along Melbram, AF is due for me tomorrow too - oh the joy.....


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Melbram I'm sure the Hewitt told me if Sunday was day 1 then to ring on the Monday. But if it was me I would probably try ringing on Sunday regardless! 
Sounds like you have had a nice day Jamie. Will you test early? I have never been one for testing, the novelty wore off after about three months of trying!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

No I think I will wait until Thursday, I've thought about it but I would rather know for sure,
The Hewitt centre did tell me to ring on the Monday if Sunday was day1 but no harm in checking melbram


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs - good luck for tomorrow has the spotting stopped you could be one of those people that will until 12 weeks. Got everything crossed for you. 

Jamie - not long now are you in work to stay busy and keep your mind occupied?

AQ - not long now for you. I don't think I'll be doing my frozen cycle in march prob wait until April. 

Hi to the rest of the gang good luck with those starting cycles and those waiting for ops. 

Afm - I don't feel ready mentally to do my frozen cycle just yet so will see how I feel when AF comes by likely it will be April which will be the same month I got pregnant and mc last year. Prob not the best omen! But will see x


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok, I'm still having the occasional show but it's definately slowed right down. 

Just don't know what to think now, trying to prepare for both scenario's xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Wow really not long until your OTD now! i found the 2nd part of the 2ww very hard going. Hope your coping ok x

Gemz- Hope you feel better soon. I am in agony every month too and its horrid x

MrsE- I start very end of March so we could still end up in the 2ww together x

Bugs- I can imagine how awful this is for you. Tomorrow you will know either way instead of this limbo and regardless of outcome, we are all here for you. I hope an pray its lovely news. I will be over the moon for you if you see a lil hb x

Hi to all the gang. Hope your all having a nice wkend. I am having a lazy sunday and doing a nice roast later for dh an my dad xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah bugs, really hope all goes well tomorrow. What time is your appt?

Jamie - best of luck for Thursday. Praying for a sticky bean :dust:

AQ - that sounds like a fab Sunday, we are taking Isla for her first swimming lesson today. She's been swimming already but this is a proper lesson lol.

Hope everyone else is ok :thumbup:
x


----------



## Lindylou

Melbram said:


> Bugs: glad to see all may not be lost - fx lil embie is simple snuggling in
> 
> Jamie: not much longer for test date - will you test early? stick in there the tww is the worst
> 
> Gems: sorry to hear yor op will be so far away but like others have said best to go through it and save your pennies as a back up for if you need round 3
> 
> afm still waiting for AF to arrive so I can ring and book in for round 2 - no doubt she will show tomorrow when the Hewitt is closed. Cant actually believe I will be starting it all again soon

Did not realise you were so close to cycling. Good luck. Hope this works. Baby dust baby dust. Relax and get yourself ready. Xxx



Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> Melbrahm AQ is right I went in for my ET on a Sunday, it was quiet but receptionist was there so surely should be open for you, I've thought about testing early but don't think I will,
> Gemz I have stayed away from google all day, OH took me too the Trafford centre, and now were having a Chinese so I've been ok :)
> Hope your all ok x

Jamie- when is otd? Hope you are managing to stay sane in the 2ww!



MrsE75 said:


> Bugs - good luck for tomorrow has the spotting stopped you could be one of those people that will until 12 weeks. Got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Jamie - not long now are you in work to stay busy and keep your mind occupied?
> 
> AQ - not long now for you. I don't think I'll be doing my frozen cycle in march prob wait until April.
> 
> Hi to the rest of the gang good luck with those starting cycles and those waiting for ops.
> 
> Afm - I don't feel ready mentally to do my frozen cycle just yet so will see how I feel when AF comes by likely it will be April which will be the same month I got pregnant and mc last year. Prob not the best omen! But will see x

Mrse- doesn't matter what month you do it as long as you feel emotionally and physically ready. Xx



africaqueen said:


> Jamie- Wow really not long until your OTD now! i found the 2nd part of the 2ww very hard going. Hope your coping ok x
> 
> Gemz- Hope you feel better soon. I am in agony every month too and its horrid x
> 
> MrsE- I start very end of March so we could still end up in the 2ww together x
> 
> Bugs- I can imagine how awful this is for you. Tomorrow you will know either way instead of this limbo and regardless of outcome, we are all here for you. I hope an pray its lovely news. I will be over the moon for you if you see a lil hb x
> 
> Hi to all the gang. Hope your all having a nice wkend. I am having a lazy sunday and doing a nice roast later for dh an my dad xxx

Only a few weeks till you start. Good luck AQ. Sorry if I missed your post but how did you get on with MP?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Lindy! How are you feeling and how is your lovely lil man doing?
We have not heard anything else as yet regarding the appeal so i will call the pct tomorrow and ask the lady there if she knows anything. We have our appt with Mr K on Tuesday to get protocol sorted for next mth! cant believe how fast time is going now! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Are you doing long protocol?

Thomas is great. A little handful who doesn't like to sleep and is working his lungs at every opportunity! Xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

hi everyone, the 2ww is a bit of a pain but i am keeping myself quite busy, i thought it would be worse to be fair.
MrsE i am in work for it so it is helping alot, how are you feeling now? By the time april comes round only you will know whether or not you are ready, hope your feeling ok xx
Bugs hope your appoinment tomorrow brings you good luck, surely you would be bleeding alot by now or would no for sure, i know your in limbo at the moment, what time is your appointment?
AQ sounds like a perfect lazy sunday :) 
Lindy my otd is on thursday, hope your little man starts being good :) bet you wouldnt change him for the world tho xx


----------



## Lindylou

Only a few days Jamie. Hang on in there! I was too scared to test early! Thomas crashed this afternoon for 3hours. Even at 3am with no sleep he has me laughing. Hoping all the ladies on here have sleepless nights for the sane reason very soon!!


----------



## cvaeh

Good luck for tomorrow bugs. I hope you have some good news for us tomorrow. x x x x


----------



## susiesue

Good luck tomorrow Bugs, praying its good news x


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- No we are doing short protocol again so il soon be stimming! Glad Thomas is doing well and hope your ok x

Bugs- Good luck for tomorrow! x


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you x x 

Mrse glad your a bit better. Only you will know when the time is right to start again, don't rush it, take your time

AQ hope appointment on Tuesday goes ok.

Lindy glad your enjoying those sleepless nights, take every advantage of it :)

Afm well AF didn't show today, so I'm late. Odd for me, add in I've had a banging headache that just won't go away. Had a lazy day watching 24 so feeling rather sleepy now
Hope medicash comes up with something good tomorrow.

Hi to all the gang, sorry for lack of personals x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Ooh i wonder if you might have a reason for late AF?? ;-) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ hope so! Feels like its on the way but no sign of it, would be a lovely suprise if it turned out to be thou but not holding out much hope given everything we've been thru lately x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck bugs. Xx

Likkle- fx its late for a reason :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Does anyone know what time Bugs scan is?? hope to god its good news x

Gemz- Look at Lindy! she had a failed cycle an then got preg so is possible ;-) hope AF stays away for a good reason x

Lindy- Did you get my email address that i text you? i was in the middle of something when i texted it so not sure if i wrote it properly. lol x

Hope everyone has a good wk! i am off for a long walk along the prom. Just called PCT who said no answer yet and she will chase it up an call me back later so hope she finds something out as no knowing at all is torture xxx


----------



## harley81

Good luck Bugs :thumbup:

I rang the Hewitt centre this morning, and they said they faxed my prescription to pharmasure on the 1st Feb, but when I rang pharmasure they had never received it. I told the Hewitt about the mix up and they are going to re-fax it today. Pharmasure said there is no prob as they can do next day deliveries if needs be. I won't start stimming until late next week at the earliest, so no harm done am very relieved (and more than a tad excited!) It's amazing how much difference a few days can make to your mood :thumbup:

Big hugs and hellos to all the ladies here, can't do individual messages as am in work and may get caught :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Harley-Its a good job you checked isnt it?! glad it all worked out in the end and yes very exciting times ahead! i remember how excited i was with our 1st cycle. Hope is the greatest gift ;-) xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

I keep checking in here this morning to see how Bugs got on. Really hoping it is good news!!
Harley81 - it is a good job you checked isnt it! I did think two weeks was a bit long to wait for Pharmasure to be in touch. I paid my invoice this morning. If i haven't heard from them by Thursday they are getting a phonecall. I have my drug appointment on the 27th. 
AQ- It must be so hard waiting to find out, i know its hard but try and keep yourself busy and active and focus on your next cycle. x
Gemz - i really hope AF is staying away for a good reason. How lovely would it be for another miracle baby in this forum. xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley don't worry that happened to me too! Hubby had to call them and then the HC a few times to sort it


----------



## bugs

Hi girls, well it's still not looking good. Scan today still shows the gestational sac with some kind of dot in it but they can't make out anything else. She didn't have my last scan to be able to compare size so she is trying to get that from Care but by the looks of it we are looking at a blighted Ovum so lucky us we've had the full set of things that can go wrong. They've booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks time as it's too early to discount as a viable pregnancy but she basically said to prepare for the worst !!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh bugs, wish I could say something to make you feel better. Just stay positive and don't give up hope. You've got a little fighter there x x x


----------



## cvaeh

Sorry it wasn't better news for you and you are still in limbo. I will hope and pray your little embryo is still fighting for you x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Bugs, can only really echo what Gemz has said. Thinking of you. x


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs sending you :hugs: Still praying for a little fighter there but understand you cannot get your hopes up. Xxxxxx have they done more bloods?


----------



## bugs

Thanks girls, no point in bloods because a blighted ovum means you will still produce hcg so only the ultrasounds will give us answers now xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry bugs xxx


----------



## susiesue

So sorry bugs :hugs: Hoping with all my heart that there is a positive outcome. Life's just not fair sometimes xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Ow bugs I was so hoping that you would get the good news today. I know how you feel I was in limbo with positive for nearly 4 weeks before I eventually mc so fingers crossed you have a little baba inthe next scan. 

It's such a heartbreaking process it's so unfair that some of us have to go through this whilst others get pregnant at the drop of a hat. 

Thinking of you Bugs xx

AQ - well they say no news is good news at least they are giving it due consideration this time and fx it's yes!

Afm - finally got the costs through for the drugs and frozen cycle looks like will be around £1,600 which is a tad better than £6k all in with extra for Blasto and freezing! Hoping to get some of the storage money back cos we paid upfront for 2 years which clearly we won't be using. Will give them a call on weds when I'm not in work

Jamie - not long now!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse wow that's much better financially for you. Hope you do get that money back to quote Asda / Tesco who ever says it now, every little helps :)

Afm well AQ turned out to be wrong, AF showed her horrible little head this afternoon:(


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs Likkle xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Lindy

Quick update from me, medicash has been in touch and apparently they'll find 60% of it and all the diagnostic tests involved eg bloods, scans etc so just working out now total cost and whether to do it, we've agreed that if its costs us more than 800 we will wait even thou its annoying

How you feeling today bugs x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- So sorry you are still in limbo. So not fair! really hope you have a little fighter there although i know things arent looking great, miracles can happen and i hope one happens for you and your bean x

Gemz- Sorry AF showed x

Hi to everyone else. x

AFM- Feeling very sad ladies as one of my oldest friends passed away suddenly yesterday. She would of been 34 next wk and leaves behind two children. I am very down. Went for appt with Mr K today and he has booked us in for a private consultation for 18th March but gave us his email address to get in touch with him if we manage to secure funding before then and he will change us over to a NHS appt, although he did say there is a little waiting list for a NHS appt with him so could mean we would have to start later and we are raring to go now so dont know what to do. May email him and ask him can he pencil us in for a NHS appt but obviously il cancel it if we dont secure funding, if that makes sense? xxx


----------



## Lindylou

:hugs: AQ. :hugs: I would have an nhs appointment made just in case. If not needed I'm sure it will be filled quickly. Xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

MrsE- Thats good that the price is a lot more reasonable. Hope you get some of that money back. Any ideas on when you will be doing the FET?
Gemz - agains thats good that they can fund 60% of the costs. Hope it isn't more than £800.
AQ- That's very sad news about your friend, i'm so sorry 34 is so very young. I hope you are ok? I hope your funding news comes through soon as well. If i were you i would make an NHS appointment. You can always cancel it.

Seems so much of all this depends on money. x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ so sorry to hear about your friend. 34 is no age these days. Thoughts are with you. I'd make an NHS appointment if you can anyway. The time it takes to see dr Kingsland is very long (usually 2-3 months) so it wouldn't hurt.

Been back in touch wi medicash, and its not as good as first thought. Wouldn't cover cost of bed, which is 300 quid extra and wouldn't cover the IV antibiotics neither - wonders why I pay for it now. Would work out at 1400ish so I'm going to sit it out on the waiting list and pray for cancellation. Have already phoned admissions bugging them to see what happens and when.

Bugs and Mrse how you both feeling today?

Lovetoeatcake - it's not fair is it? I read a story that really annoyed me today about a woman who has had 11 children and is getting a 6 bedroom house built for her by her local council. Really annoyed me as its costing them 400k and we have to pay to achieve our dream. Where is the justice

On another note, duchess of Cambridge made the news today showing off her bump. Rally wanted a little cry that it wasn't us yet. Gonna be a long couple of months I think x x x x


----------



## susiesue

AQ :hugs::hugs: Very sorry to hear about your friend xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies. Feeling quite numb this evening. Doesnt seem real at all. Im sure the funeral will change that.

I emailed Mr K before and he replied within 5 mins to say not to worry, he will make sure he fits me in before end of March if we win the appeal so feeling more calm now as all avenues are covered xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls 
How is everyone ?
Well my PIE letter finally arrived today for the 5th march, my reaction was humph another 2 weeks wait so my husband gave me a little telling off to stop being so impatient. Date will be alittle strange as its also the anniversary of my mother in law passing away (maybe that's a good sign) 

AQ sorry to hear about your friend similar thing happened to me this time last year not nice is it ?

P.s did anyone see Mr Kingsland on BBC breakfast this morning? I've not met him yet but seems like a really lovely guy


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- sorry to hear your sad news. my thoughts are with you x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi girls haven't been on for a couple of days because been having real bad period type ache, sore back and headaches so I told my self I needed to stay of the Internet completely, 
Bugs I'm sorry your still in limbo and didn't get the news you wanted,
AQ sorry about your friend, life is so unfair
Sorry for lack of personals, I just sneaked on on my phone 
X


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh Jamie, sorry sweetie that your in pain. Doesn't mean that AF is coming.

Lovetoeatcake I know it's tiring waiting but it'll come soon enough

AQ good news from Mr K at least

LMH didn't see that - what was he on tv for?


----------



## Melbram

Bugs: Cant believe you are still in limbo and have now definate answer cant imagine the frustration your are going through - big hugs

AQ: so sorry to hear about your friend :( glad things are moving along for you not long now and we will be cycling again 

Jamie: not long until you can test I have everything crossed for you 

AF arrived..on the Sunday but I didnt ring until yesterday - Start down regging on the 11th March - eek back on the rollercoaster


----------



## Lmhiggins

Likklegemz said:


> Oh Jamie, sorry sweetie that your in pain. Doesn't mean that AF is coming.
> 
> Lovetoeatcake I know it's tiring waiting but it'll come soon enough
> 
> AQ good news from Mr K at least
> 
> LMH didn't see that - what was he on tv for?

He was talking about the age limit being raised to 42


----------



## africaqueen

Lmh- Glad you got your date for the PIE. It goes fast after that. Yes its awful to lose a close friend. I lost my other close friend in Nov so very close together and hard to bear really. They were both my bridesmaids and looking at our wedding pics makes me so sad x

Jamie- I hope the bleed is not AF and that you get a BFP soon. Its so hard isnt it x

Melbram- Ah back on the rollercoaster eh :) soon be pupo! can't wait to get started again myself x
Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thanks for all your support ladies, Turns out I'm just a big whinger for nothing, had to test early I couldn't stop my self, 
:bfp: I'm so happy but also so cautious too 
Woke up at 4 am really needing too per and thought, why not.. My test came up 1-2 weeks
I woke up at 7:15 today and thought best make sure, came up positive 2-3 weeks, :happydance: x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie massive congratulations x x x


----------



## cvaeh

Congratulations Jamie. Think we all needed your good news x x x


----------



## harley81

Fantastic news Jamie, congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bugs

Congratulations Jamie, great news xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Congrats Jamie - fx for the rest of us

AQ - so sorry about your friend just terrible to lose someone so young. Thinking of you

Bugs - how are you doing?

Melbram - yay starting again!!!

Hi to the rest of the gang x


----------



## Lindylou

Jamie fabulous news. Big congratulations xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jamie - Congratulations! Thats fab news!! 

Gemz - I agree it is totally unfair. If they can build bigger houses for these people, then they can make the system of IVF on the NHS fair, with three goes for everyone! I felt a pang of jealousy as well seeing Kate's bump.

Melbram - looks like you will be about a week behind me. I'm feeling very nervous, how about you?

AFM - Got my delivery of mediciations today. Makes it feel extremely real now! Next step; Drug appointment on Wednesday.

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## susiesue

Awwww Jamie massive congratulations :happydance: Praying its a sticky bean xx 

Gemz that woman was on daybreak this morning, very annoying, and so unfair when some authorities don't even fund ivf! x 

Melbram good luck for your cycle, really hope this is your time xx 

Bugs how are you getting on? When's your next scan? x 

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Lmhiggins

Wow Jamie congratulations sweetie x


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Huge CONGRATS!!:happydance::bfp::happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths x

Lovetoeatcake- Yay for the meds delivery! yes it does feel very real when you get your 'baby making box' :happydance: x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals. Feeling quite down today xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you everyone still can't believe it
Hope your feeling better soon AQ, I suppose it will take a lot of time tho 
Sorry for lack of personals still on mobile 
X


----------



## Lindylou

:hugs: AQ :hugs:

Jamie- thrilled for you :happydance:


----------



## bugs

AQ sorry to hear about your friend such sad news. 

I am lurking about well I'm taking myself back to work tomorrow I can feel myself slipping to the dark places so I need to get some routine back don't know if I'm ready but work are pretty good so I'm sure I'll be fine. 
I've had a bit of a nightmare trying to get the 2 scans compared coz I went the women's on Monday Care have faxed my 6 week scan to them but they said they haven't got it so it was sent again but no one's rang me so I've give up I'll just wait and see what Care say on Tuesday. Just need closure on this now I was tempted to stop the progesterone to bring on the miscarriage but the clinic want me to wait and I've managed to get enough clexane and progesterone of the NHS to finish this cycle of and for our next go so that will save us a couple of hundred quid. Now to make the decision to give up on my eggs and go donor or give them one last go decisions decisions xxxx 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake yey your getting closer

AQ here if you need me, sending big hugs

Jamie been beaming all day, so pleased for you

Hugs to all tonight, x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs, I'm so sorry your feeling so low. Try and stay positive and follow what the doctors tell you to do. Worry about everything else at a later date 

Big hugs x x x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I am waiting for day one of full flow period after taking estrogen for the whole of last month. i stopped taking it last Friday and it says it takes three to six days to come. i have been having brown spotting for two days and a small amount of red this morning and now its stopped again. i have phoned care and they have said this may be all i get but i am worried i am going to end up starting on the wrong day and mess up completely before i have even started! i have to phone them again at three x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs sending you hugs- you need time to grieve for what has happened before you can plan for the future but still praying your little miracle is happening. Xxxx

Good luck cvah x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh good luck sweetie, you deserve your little miracle. I'm sure the docs know what they're doing

Bugs how's things getting on with you x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Bugs- I can't imagine what you are going through right now. Did you hear anything about your scans? Either way only you know if you are ready to go back to work. If it keeps you busy and stops you from sinking into depression then it can only be a good thing. Not sure what to advise about your eggs. For me it would come down to money and if how I feel I would cope with another IVF cycle.
Cvaeh - wishing you loads of luck for this cycle.
AQ- hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone else. Any pregnancy symptoms yet Jamie??


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- So sorry you are going through this after coming so far. Life can be so shit!!! people who deserve things rarely get them and its so sad. I hope you manage to get a miracle from this but i know realistically that is not looking likely. I will keep you in my prayers x

Cvaeh- Wishing you so much luck for this cycle! truly hope you get your miracle this time around. x

Hi to Gemz, Lovetoeatcake, Jamie, MrsE, Sharkey, Laura, Bear, Jules, Polly, Lindy, and all the gang xxx


----------



## Bear253

Hi

Congratulations Jamie!!! Amazing news!

AQ sorry to hear about your friend, hope you're starting to feel a little better.

Bugs :hugs:

Good luck to all the ladies in the middle of a cycle or just starting/getting ready to start!

AFM been to PIE, waiting for blood test appointment now. Just been filling in all the paperwork!

xx


----------



## harley81

Mum just rang to say the drugs have arrived. I texted this to my husband who showed his friend in work, he now thinks i'm an international drug dealer!

It's been a sad week as my auntie passed away, she was only 45 (not a real auntie by blood, but always treated her as mum's sister). She'd been battling cancer for a long time and I know she's at peace now, but still so sad :cry:.

Next week will be odd as have injection training and will hopefully get my withdrawal bleed and have scan and start stimming, but will also be the funeral. So very exciting on one hand, extremely sad on the other. That's life I suppose, very confusing emotionally :wacko:

Big hugs to everyone, I think there are quite a few of us about to begin this exciting/ nervewracking/ nauseating journey, good luck to all :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

Harley- so sorry about your auntie. Good luck with your cycle. X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi ladies, hope your all ok, 
LMH the time flies after the pie meeting, won't be long! X

Melbrahm how you doing being back on the roller coaster? X

Gemz I agree it is shocking what the government do, as mr k said on baby makers, he thinks ivf should readily be available to any one free of charge on the nhs x

Jules how long left for you now??

Loveto, looking forward to your appointment on Wednesday? When are you actually starting your cycle? Mine was literally day after drug appointment, x

Cvaeh and bear good luck :) x

AQ how you feeling this week? :hugs: x

Harley sorry to hear about your auntie, :hugs:
Good luck for your cycle x

Lindy hope you and your little miracle are ok :) x

Bugs i can't imagine what your going through, I really hope your ok, you've been on my mind all week! Any news about your scans? The HC don't seem to be very good with their facing, I sent two lots of letters of my doctor to them and they claimed they weren't received so I done it whilst on the phone to them and one of the nurses stood by fax machine! So have you gone back to work? Lots of hugs xx

MrsE sorry if you have already wrote it but any news with you? X

AFM- just plodding along, went to watch phantom of the opera last night in the empire, loved it! Amazingly super tired all the time! Going back the hospital on the 13/3/13 :/ x

Hi to everyone else sorry if I missed you but it's literally took about 20 minutes to even write this :) x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jamie - Yes excited but nervous about my appointment. I start injecting next Sunday. They tried to fit me in on the thursday or friday but there were no appointments. Hope the time flies between now and your scan. Being tired is a good sign! 
Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a nice weekend. Just tried to get Beyonce tickets this morning and failed miserably!!


----------



## africaqueen

Bear- Glad you have had PIE as that gets the ball well and truly rolling x

Jamie- I am plodding along. Been very emotional today :( Glad all is good with you x

Harley- Yay for the meds arriving x

Lindy- How are u and your lil man doing? x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well. It sounds like there are a few of us starting or just about to start our cycles at the moment. I hope its the year for us all.

Africa- Sending you big hugs.

afm- i have started my steroids and done my first menopur. I feel emotional this time round and i don't know why. I should be used to it all by now. I already seem to have a dodgy stomach with it all. I am 32 today which makes me feel worse as just keep thinking my eggs are even older.

x x x x


----------



## bugs

Happy Birthday Cveah, I thought the same this time round I'll be 32 in Sept it's scary to think I was 28 when I had my 1st cycle. I'm sure you'll be fine, have you switched to PIO injections this time round I know they're more expensive but defo think they keep AF away. I still haven't had a proper bleed and I do think it's down to the PIO. 

Hope everyone else is well, a few getting ready to go, I'm actually a bit jealous that I'm going to have to wait till about June before we can go again always waiting for something !!! 

I'll let you know how I get on at the clinic Tuesday not really looking forward to them showing me a big black hole in my womb but it's a black hole of a pregnancy sac that we've never had before so hopefully there will be something in it next time xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: cevah & bugs.

I was 32 when we got pg with our little miracle so I hope it's a lucky year for both of you too :thumbup:
xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi bugs

No i am on double dose of utrogesteron if i manage to get that far. i just hope and pray we manage to get something to get some embryos this time. good luck for Tuesday, i am still praying for a little fighter for you x x x


----------



## harley81

I'm 32 in 2 months too, popular age :)


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- I'm 37. Keep your chin up! Lots of women in late thirties now have succesful treatment. Enjoy your birthday. Xxxx


----------



## little_angel

Hi Ladies,

I'm really sorry I've not been around much - I hope everyone is OK. Have been feeling a bit poorly with the medication.

Well, I made it to the egg collection, last Thursday - was in quite a bit of discomfort afterwards, just starting to feel normal again today. 

They managed to get three eggs, was a little disappointed, but got a phone call on Friday morning to say two of our three eggs had fertilised ... thank goodness. 

Anyway, was supposed to go in today to have the transfer, but we got a call early this morning to say that our two eggs were good (one 8 cell and one 6 cell) and they wanted to leave it until day 5 until transfer.

I don't know if it's a good thing or not, but the fact they want to leave it until day 5 must be good - right?

Anyway, I go back in on Tuesday for the transfer. So just hoping and praying our embryo's have stayed strong and made it to day 5.

Will try and catch up with everyone as soon as I can.

Shelly xx


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Little angel. Good luck with transfer on Tuesday. X


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- hope a miracle happens on tuesday for you somehow x

Cvaeh- I know iv said it on fb, but happy birthday :) x

Little angel- Great news that you got 2 embies an good luck for ET x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh happy birthday! I hope it was a decent one!

Little-angel! Yey!! That's good news, plus gives them more time to choose the best one good luck on Tuesday! 

Bugs I'm 31 in September. Last years birthday was totally shit for me. It was the one year anniversary of my granddads death, my best friend got married so I had to put on a smiley face the day before as I was her maid of honour and our first IVF resulted in a fail the week before. I've promised myself a 39th this year. Age is but a number, don't worry like others said older women get pregnant with IVF 

Sorry for lack of personals, on phone so I can only respond to those on this page, hard work squinting!

Afm in a lot of pain today. Went to Pilates the other day, and I ache I places I didn't think was possible :)


----------



## africaqueen

Meant to say girls, i am 32 in May too so it is deffo the most popular age on here! lol x

Gemz- Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I have no sympathy for myself what so ever! I thought it would be a clever idea after my 2 hour gym session to do a Pilates class - I'm proper suffering as a result! Trying to get healthy so my recovery times quicker for op in may but defiantly over did it


----------



## Lindylou

I'm the old girl on here!!!!


----------



## MrsE75

We nope I'm 37 much older than the rest of you! 32 is no age at all. 

Sorry for the lack of personals had a crap weekend with everything and findin I'm really emotional but AF due this week so prob why. 

Catch up with all the updates shortly xx


----------



## susiesue

I think I'm the oldest at 40!!! I was 39 when I had my cycle so there is always hope. 

Cvaeh good luck for your cycle, hope you managed to enjoy your birthday :hugs:

Little angel good luck for your transfer, sounds like you have 2 strong embies xx 

MrsE :hugs::hugs:

Bugs will be thinking of you on Tuesday xx 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hope you managed to have a Happy Birthday Cvaeh. I'm 31 in May. 
Little Angel -thats a good sign they want to take your embryo's to blasto stage. Good Luck with your transfer.
MrsE - hugs and hope you are feeling a bit better.
Bugs - Will be thinking of you tomorrow.
Gemz - Pilates is a killer! I have just started doing some gentle Fertility yoga and that has left me aching! I am so unfit!
AQ - hope you are feeling a bit better?

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies, well as expected a missed miscarriage was confirmed today. We could actually see a yolk sac today so it's encouraging that we got that far. We stop the meds tonight so hopefully it will pass naturally but I've got an appointment at the women's for a week today if it doesn't. Follow up booked in for 2 weeks and next cycle penned in for possibly July xxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Oh Bugs, i am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- it is devastating news to get and I know you cannot prepare for it. Sending you huge hugs. You are amazing taking the good from this cycle and already looking towards your next go straight away. I pray you get your BFP soon , you deserve it. Xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs I'm so sorry for what you are going through nothing is much consolation. Have a nice glass of wine or whatever you enjoy the most. 

Will you stick with Care for your next cycle?

Afm not sure if all te hormones but I've come out in like a heat rash - I know how is that possible in this Baltic weather!!! Come out in pimples on my back, I am due on this week but never had this reaction so guessing its all the drugs! I'm in a right pickle we have a frozen Blasto which we can put back prob cycle next month. Or while I've still got eggs do I wait to afford another fresh cycle and then have more in the bank for future? However it will prob take us 6 mth to save save up for the next fresh cycle I worry about waiting an not havin eggs?!


----------



## cvaeh

Bugs- so sorry that it wasn't better news for you. Big hugs x x

Mrse- It must be a difficult decision for you to make. What has your consultant suggested?

Hi to everyone else, sorry for such a short post.

Afm- i have done four days of menopur and feel nothing so hope something is happening in there. x x x


----------



## bugs

Cvaeh I never used to feel anything when stimming so I wouldn't worry too much I'm sure everything is cooking nicely. 

MrsE that is a tough decision but I think I would give that frostie a go. Some people react better to a fet as your body is a lot calmer and had a chance to settle but I understand that you're anxious over egg quality. 

Yeah as long as Mr Patel can come up with a different protocol we're gonna go with care again I really can't fault them it's just my body that isn't playing ball. We've just booked 2 weeks in Fuertaventura in June ready to go again in July so we're gonna spend the next few months getting back to normal and fit so at least we've something to look forward too xxx 

Hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## bugs

Shelly hope your transfer went ok today xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs I'm ever so sorry. I felt for sure it was your time. Words can't express how sorry I am and I'm thinking of you and your husband. Big hugs

Mrse - if be tempted to give your frozen one a go, it's cheap and as others have said it can work. Ok at jules - she got twins with one frozen!

Shelley hope transfer went well

Jamie how you feeling?

AQ, Lindy, caveh and everyone else (sorry for lack of personals) hope your all ok.

Afm I've got a sinus infection :( snivelling like you wouldn't believe. On the positive side though, my husband has got a job interview on Tuesday. Keeping fingers crossed so there's a chance that he may be able to come home forever! So excited at the thought, hate this living apart thing for work

Hugs x x xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hope interview goes well Likkle x


----------



## harley81

Bugs- really sorry to hear your news, but yey for getting so far, I hope next time you get your take home :baby:

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well :flower:

It's been a strange day, it was my aunties funeral. Very sad, but it was such a lovely service, I think she had a really nice send off.

I also got my period today (sorry if tmi!), so I rang the unit and my baseline scan is tomorrow. Then scans next mon and fri, and if everything goes well egg collection the following week. I can't believe things are moving so quickly, very scary, and a bit exciting


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Bugs I'm sorry to hear that, June will be here before you know it x
Hope the interview goes well for your husband gemz and hope you get well soon
I'm feeling ok thanks, just hate waiting now, another 2 weeks today until I go in! I think it's because throughout the whole process I was always in and out of hospital and taking my medication daily, but now I'm not doing anything.. And it's strange 
Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi ladies

Well weve just got our appointment for our consultation on 14th march and just wondered what to expect from then on and timescales. 

Woul be really nice to get to know peopl in the same bat visiting the same hospital.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi and welcome Rachel, is this your first consultation? Hav you been to the PAtient information evening? X


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yeah we have been to the evening and had bloods etc done just waiting for this now ahhh we can't wait!!!

Sounds abit crazy when I'm petrified of needles!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

It runs pretty fast from here then :) if all bloods come back fine your good to go, 
I'm pretty sure, and one of the other ladies can correct me if I'm wrong but after the consultation they will tell you to ring up on the first day of your period to get your drug appointment, 
I was petrified of needles but done them all my self and it was so easy, I hate getting bloods or whatever took by someone else tho.. Strange


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brilliant then as I am due on three days later!! How long do all the drugs take etc?? We were thinking of going away in April but think its a no go!! This is way more important so who cares!! Thanks for getting back to me. I see by your ticker you got a bfp!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you :) 
They advise not to go away abroad, 
I started my buserelin on the 6/1 then started the fostimon on 24/1 and stopped them both on 3/2, had a needle free day then went in for egg collection x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Is it that you start injecting around 21 days after the start of your period?? Sorry about all the questions!!


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome Rachel. It is a bit daunting but once you get going it gets easier. Yes you start injecting 21 days after your period. X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Day 23 I started rachel
Don't worry about all the questions, I'm a first timer on here and all the ladies are lovely and helpful


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Rachel and welcome

Very quick post from me as I'm skiving in work oh phone. It depends on the length of you cycle as well! I've got a short cycle 23-25 days usually so I had to start them on day 19.


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks for all coming back to me ladies really nice to know there are people who you can talk to. My cycle is around 28 days give or take a day!! 
We are unexplained so hopping there was nothing flagged up on our tests suppose we've just got to be patient!! Everything about ttc is waiting ahhh!!


----------



## Lindylou

My cycle is 28 days and they chose day 21 to start down regulation. Good luck with your cycle honey x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thank you!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Your welcome hun! We all share a lot on here so don't worry! How long have you being ttc? Did you go via liverpool women's outpatients? Usually they've done all the tests bloods etc you need so the delay is practically nothing. I would guess that they wouldn't do your period the first time (they don't like it rushed as they try to space as much as possible out) so don't get disheartened if you don't start straight after. You'll be fine!


----------



## rachel543_uk

We've been at lancashire teaching hospital and got referred!! Been trying 3 years in April got referred in November had the information evening the beginning of jan bloods the end of jan n now just waiting for appointment!! 
Was diagnosed with Leiden factor v in November so even more injections will be needed I think if the ivf works!!


----------



## harley81

Woop! Baseline scan went well and can start stimming tonight :happydance: Never thought i'd be so excited to stick needles in myself!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Not too sure what that all means as new to all this but yipeeeee!!!


----------



## harley81

Oops sorry, by stimming I meant the ovarian stimulation injections (menopur). I'm on the short protocol so didn't have the down regulation injections, I just had a month of birth control pills, and now I get to start the fun part :thumbup:


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey!! Congrats hun another hurdle has now passed! X x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey that's a point, what's the difference between a frozen and fresh cycle!?


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Yay good luck for this cycle Harley x


----------



## MrsE75

Genzyme you can have either a natural FET or medicated if your periods aren't regular. However mine are regular and I will be put on a medicated cycle. I'm told that its one injection around day 21, you bleed and then tablets and pesseries for about 2 weeks until lining is thick enough and then transfer. Sounds simple but I've not done a frozen yet xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Mrse! I'm pretty regular 23-25 days with the occasional 27 thrown in for good measure

Getting excited to start now, only 65 days till lap (not that I'm counting down or anything) which means I've got about 100 days to go for IVF!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Sorry be MIA. Just been feeling down with grief so had a little break x

Bugs- I am so sorry you lost your lil bean but i LOVE your pma! that will get you through this life and lead you to your baby one way or another. Thinking of you. A holiday sounds lovely. Just what you need x

MrsE- Personally i would try with the FET and then save for another cycle if need be as your frostie could be your baby all along ;-) i know what you mean though as i have very low amh myself and i do worry a lot about if there will be eggs there or not. I guess we have to have some faith x

Gemz- Hope hubby gets the job so he can be home to support you better. Must be awful being apart so much x

Jamie- Aww yeah i can image its a long wait until 1st scan after going through what we do, for that BFP. Soon be here x

Rachel- Welcome! and yes as Jamie said, its all pretty quick if virals are ok, they tell you to call on day 1 of next AF usually if they have availability ;) x 

Harley- Glad your aunties funeral went well. They are not just a goodbye but also a celebration of the life the person led so i am glad it was a nice service. Glad your scan went well and yay for stimming! i loved stimming funnily enough. Felt like it was something i had some control over if you know what i mean x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Not much to report. Heard nothing regards appeal with pct and still £500 short for this next cycle which is a lot of money to us so trying to think of stuff to sell etc. Wish having a shot at getting pregnant was'nt so bloody expensive! this will be our last cycle for sure, unless we win money as our finances can't push to another go sadly. If it wasnt for my dad helping us out with the bulk of the cost we wouldn't even have this chance though so we are thankful for that xxx


----------



## Bear253

Hi everyone,

welcome Rachel, that's so exciting that you're getting the process started, youll son be on your way! as the other ladies have said this is a grest thread, and any questions you have just fire away! (I'm not much use I'm afraid as I've not been on the 'rollercoaster' yet :haha:)

aq hope you get good news regarding your appeal, it must be so much extra stress to be worrying about finances, as if this wasn't stressful enough! I don't know what we would do if our 2 cycles didn't work :s but that's way in the future and got to think positive!!

bugs, I agre with aq, really admire your PMA. Enjoy your holiday, sounds like it will be a much needed break :hugs:

harley, hope this cycle goes well for you, fingers crossed for that bfp :flower:

To everyone else I know I've missed, good luck for cycles and hoping you're all ok. 

xx


----------



## Lindylou

:hugs: AQ. Really hope this cycle works. How's the job hunting going? Xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I have been for my day eight scan today. All looks good but always does at this point. I had fifteen measurable follicles but some of them are small so doubt they will make it. I have another scan tomorrow and then egg collection Monday or Tuesday. So scared that its going to be the same all over again! I am also frustrated as we wanted to use embryoscope but its out of action next week for cleaning. They have also said that they will be able to offer assisted activation but its probably too late for this cycle. I am emotionally drained today so hopefully it will look better in the morning. I am pleased i have responded again so hope there are eggs in there too.

Africa - When are you supposed to get your answer about funding? Fingers crossed x x

Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals but just so tired x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Bear- Thanks. I think its so cruel the pct refused us and are putting us through this added stress and upset but life is not fair. If this next cycle works its money well spent so i am trying to be positive  Hopefully this cycle or your next will work and you wont have the stress of finding £5000 x

Lindy- Thanks hun. How is Thomas doing? I have scaled down the job hunt as realistically i cant start a new job in the next few wks and then expect all the time off for scans, EC, ET etc. I will see how this next cycle goes and then start looking again x

Cvaeh- When it gets to this level(we lost appeal, re-appealed, lost that and then got MP involved) there are no time frames as it goes higher up for the decision to be made so its a waiting game. It is cruel the way they are treating us really. Anyway, i wish you every luck this wk! you deserve some luck with this! hope you get at least 1 healthy embie to transfer if not a few! x

AFM- Well ladies, we have the private appt with Mr K booked for 18th so praying we get a positive response from the pct in the meantime. Its just a waiting game now. Either way we start end of this month all being well so not long! xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh so pleased everything's going well so far. Keep positive sweetie, I'm keeping everything crossed and praying for you.

AQ glad your gearing up to the roller coaster again. I'm sorry the pct is dragging its heals, have you spoken to your mp again? Might be worth a shot to see if he/she can give them a kick up the arse!

Sorry for lack of personals, I've been attempting to tidy house today (what a lovely way to spend a day off) and am shattered, will catch up properly tomorrow

Big hugs to all the gang x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Gemz. Yeah i called my MP's office on Tuesday and was told that her chief adviser would look into it and if any news email me by today an that's not happened so none the wiser. I did call the pct last wk and my contact there advised when it goes this high up, there is not set time they have to respond ;( dont know what to do. It could drag on for mths and all the while my eggs are declining... if we start before the result we lose out as once we have had 3 cycles, nhs or private, they wont consider funding us, so i feel stuck on options.... any ideas?? xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I wish I had a magic wand for you, but I haven't!:( part of me would be tempted to hold out a bit longer if you could stand to, whilst the other part of me would be gearing up to start again. It's a horrible decision to make, but I think it's only one that you and hubby could decide. 

Short of phoning the pct everyday, and hounding your mp I don't think there's anything more you could do. I suppose you could try dirty tactics (I'm a big lover of creating mischief so if you do get desperate why not see if a local paper would consider running your story?) I know it means your private life then becomes slightly public, but it could add extra pressure on them? Thinking out loud maybe...

I think if it was me, I'd try and wait just in case. Like you said you haven't got the money, but imagine if you started then the pct come back to you with a positive answer only its too late?

Hope everyone else is enjoying what has turned out to be a rather sunny day! As for me I'm on countdown mode, 30 days till I see dr Kingsland, and 59 till the laparoscopy


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls hope everyone is as well
I have a quick question we have our PIE on Tuesday and my next period is due Saturday will that be too soon for us to start anything ?


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi everyone hope your ok, just popped on quickly as I'm still on a google ban 

AQ really hope you hear some news soon x

LMH I. Think that is too soon Hun, I'm such a forgetful sod but I'm pretty sure after the pie you get all your forms to fill in etc, then you have a joint consultation ours was 4 weeks later... At the joint consultation they will check all paperwork and if not already been done get your bloods, then if all results are fine you call on the first day of your period, 
It seems like such a long wait but I promise it's not so bad x


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh that's too soon. You'll need to see the nurse first, and if you haven't already have your bloods taken to be tested for HIV and rubella (standard practise so don't take offence!) you can expect them taken about a week after PIE, then you've got your joint consultation with the nurse then they'll offer you a start date. Your probably looking at your next cycle or the one after that! Your getting really close now!

Jamie how you feeling? X x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Feeling ok thanks gemz, just a bit tired and achey, still very nervous x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Just a quick update. Had another scan today. i had ten follicles between thirteen and nineteen in am in for egg collection on Tuesday. Trigger shot at ten tomorrow! Absolutely petrified for fertilization report!!!!!

Hope everyone is okay and having a nice weekend x x x x


----------



## bugs

Hi everyone, 

Cvaeh good luck for your collection hope everything goes ok I'm sure you'll be fine. 

AQ I hope you hear from your appeal soon. Can't believe you'll be starting soon you've waited so long. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

AFM nothing has happened naturally as yet so will probably have to go down the medicated route. Also sadly we lost my OH's mum on Friday it was very quick and she didn't suffer but OH is heartbroken. It doesn't rain it pours eh xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- good luck for trigger shot an enjoy your needle free day tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you for EC and your fert report x

Bugs- Ah Bugs im sorry your suffering like this and hope they medicated route is as painless as possible for you. So sorry to hear about your MIL :( thinking of you and OH x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- AF has arrived in full horrid force so lying in bed dosed up on painkillers and resting as much as possible so i am well enough for my friend's funeral tomorrow. Can't believe that next time AF shows we will be starting our cycle an hopefully seeing the back of that witch for 9mths please god xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- hugs for tomorrow. Your cycle is so close now, keep focused on yourself. Be selfish this month and through your cycle. Xx

Cvah- good luck for ec 

Bugs- sending you love

Hugs to all. Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lindy. Yes i am going to put my grief on hold in order to give this cycle the best possible chance xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Big hugs AQ. Here if you need me. 
We still need to arrange to meet up one day for coffee!


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh good luck for ec and fx you get a fab fertilisation report. Keeping everything crossed.

Bugs sorry your still having a tough time, hopefully it will ease soon and you'll be able to start again when your ready

Jamie, natural to be nervous, I'm sure everything will be fine x x x

AQ! Boo for period, but yey for hopefully your last one! I hope everything goes ok tomorrow too, big hugs x x

Afm well I had my smear today, had a letter at Christmas and been meaning to do it. Was awful :( and blooming painful. Woman was bloody patronising too. She said I MIT need to have it done again as there was quite a it of discharge (TMI Sorry!) I swear if that's the case they can do it when I have my lap - not having that pain again

Hi to the rest of the gang, and hope you've enjoyed a rather sunny day x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindy count me in for that coffee too!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Anyone on this thread going to the PIE on Tuesday ?


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't been on for a few days!

Rachel- welcome to the thread, shouldn't be too long for your first appointment and then you will just be waiting to ring up on cycle day 1 all being well!

Bugs - thinking of you loads. I am so sorry about your OH's mum. I hope you are ok. You seem very strong and I'm sure you can get through it all.

Harley- yey to starting the Stim injections!! 

Jamie lee- hope you are good and try not to be too nervous I'm sure you will see a lovely little heart beat when you go for that scan.

Gemz - urggh I hate smear tests, so far they are worse than anything else I have had done. Well maybe as bad as the hsg! I have a tilted cervix and they can never find it! Hope time is going quick for you.

AQ hope you are ok. AF just sucks and I really hope she will be taking a long holiday very soon! Hope the funeral goes as well as a funeral can and I hope you hear from the pct really soon!

Cvaeh - lots of love, luck and best wishes for Thursday and that phone call the next day.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone has had a nice weekend.

AFM - did my very first injection ever today! A bit scary but it's done now! Did anyone else get a bit of a red bumpy rash after doing it?


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake snap! Mines tilted and narrow - what a bitch!

Yey for starting thou! Didn't get a rash but did bruise after about a week, alternate places where to jab is the best thing to avoid em although it can't be helped


----------



## Lindylou

Lovetoeatcake - I got a little bruising. Good luck with it. Xx


----------



## susiesue

AQ will be thinking of you today. I hope the funeral goes as well as it can do. Praying you also get an answer soon from the pct, you really so deserve some good luck :hugs:

Cveah good luck for egg collection, really hope this is your time x 

Bugs :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear about your oh's mum, life can just be so cruel. x 

Lovetoeatcake I also got a small bumpy rash, I rang them and they said it was nothing to worry about x

Jamie waiting for the scan feels like forever but it will soon come around. My best advice is to try and relax and take your mind off it, it's really hard tho! Have you got any symptoms? I didn't get any till about 7/8 weeks. When's your scan? x 

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm on my phone so can't remember all the posts xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Bugs sorry to hear about your oh's mum x

AQ thinking of you today x

Lovetoeatcake, I got a small rash with most of my injections x

Susie my scan is on 13/3, it has seemed like ages until I did my PT, I have been feeling ok apart from the sore boobs and the feeling that I've stretched and pulled muscles in my belly and general area, but today I was sick, just the once mind and I have been feeling ok since x


----------



## susiesue

Jamie I had the sore boobs, then nausea from about 7 weeks. It all sounds like good signs. Try and enjoy it, I spent too much time worrying and wish I had enjoyed it more. Your scan will be here before you know it xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I know what you mean, worry when u have pains worry when you don't! Can't win!!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## harley81

Lovetoeatcake - Yey for starting injections, it feels good to be doing something constructive doesn't it? I think i'd built it up to something scary in my head, but it wasn't at all!

Africa - Hope today goes well :flower:

Cvaeh - Good luck for egg collection, that must be so exciting (and nerve wracking), hope you get lots of eggies

Gemz - I think smear tests hurt more than all the other tests and procedures i've had up to now (including the hcg!)

Jamie - Bet you're counting the days, your good news was so exciting to share on this thread, I think it brightened everyone's day :happydance:

Sorry if I missed anyone, i'm sneaking on here in work!

AFM I just had day 5 scan and I have 15 follicles on one side and 13-15 on the other, but all are below 10mm :dohh:, they took some blood and think I will have to up my dose of menopur to 225 (3 vials daily). Hope that the increased stimulation will work, I was quite disappointed as I thought I would be starting cetrotide in the morning, but will have to wait to see if my follies grow. Have another scan now booked for Wed (and one for Fri). They will be sick of seeing me and my bits!:dohh::blush:


----------



## little_angel

*** TMI WARNING ***

Hi ladies,

Quick question for those who have gone through the treatment ...

I am now 6dpt 5dt (high quality blastocyst). Since the transfer I've had period type cramping, Saturday (4dpt) being the worst. Yesterday, when I went to the toilet I had brown/pink blood when I wiped, this happened a couple of times, but then nothing. I had no other symptoms, no tummy ache or back ache.

Today there was brown blood again (not very much - a tiny bit when wiping), but I've got back ache.

I'm due to test on Saturday but I'm so scared with this spotting :cry: - can any of you offer any advice please?

Shelly xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Harley thank you very much, hope your follies start growing and you get a good amount of eggs!! I got started of on 3 vials daily, I assumed that was the norm, x

Shelley, I don't have any experience with that what so ever but I know that when I started my ivf I trawled forums and sites and a lot of them had the same synptoms, the bleeding an be from the blasto implanting itself into your uterus! If its going from pink to brown I say it's old blood?
I had period type cramping and an back ache still am slightly but apparently that's normal too, 
As I said I'm sorry I couldn't be a great help, hope everything is ok Fxd for you xx


----------



## bugs

It could go either way little angel, it could be implantation bleeding which is really common but it could also be your period breaking through. My previous fails I started to bleed really early and it would start as spotting and turn into AF not want you want to hear I know so fingers crossed it's that embie burrowing in causing it xxx


----------



## susiesue

Angel as Bugs said its really difficult to know at this stage. On my cycle I had pink/red when I wiped 7dp3dt, then brown for 2 days after that. I didn't have cramps. I also had similar the week after my test. 
It is really common to spot in early pregnancy but obviously you won't know for sure until you test. Everything crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## little_angel

Thanks ladies - think that's the problem with the 2ww. It's all just a waiting game and trying not to read too much in to every little twinge and pain and sign ... but it's so difficult.

It's definietly brown blood though, not new blood so I'm seeing it that way at the moment. 

This week is seriously going to drag!!

Thanks for getting back to me though.

Shelly xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Harley - yes I finally feel like I'm on my way, but also counting down the days for my baseline scan. We are waiting all the time aren't we? Scans, injections, egg collection, egg transfer, tww, first scan..birth!! I hope those follies get bigger, I'm pretty sure I will be on three vials when I start stimming.You are on the short protocol aren't you, so it may just take a bit longer to get them to the correct size.

Little angel I really hope that it is implantation that you are experiencing and you get your BFP! Try and keep yourself as busy as possible!


----------



## harley81

After hearing you two both say you started on 3 I'm guessing they put me on 2 as I have PCOS and am at greater risk of OHSS, so it makes sense they would put me on less to start.I guess it's easier to take it slow than have to abandon the cycle because of overstim!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Harley I have pcos too, but I was on fostimon? X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Harley, I was on two then upped to 5 as my body wasn't responding. Not got pcos but blocked tubes.

Little angel, I had the cramping along with a little blood (dark in colour), fx yours is implant bleeding, but like others said you just can't say for sure at this stage.

AQ hope everything went well today at the funeral x

Hope everyone is doing well today. I've had a nightmare of a day in work - mega busy, add in I'm bleeding! I'm on cd15 so I think it must be because of smear, got all the tell tale signs of AF thou so not amused :(

Sorry for lack of personals, but and I know I'm going ott but I really feel like I'm dying x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Actually just checked and I'm on 4 vials which is 300IU. Is that high then? 
Gemz - hope its bit AF, as you say perhaps it's just from the smear. I hate Mondays!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Gemz - that should say I hope it's not AF!


----------



## africaqueen

Lovetoeatcake- Glad you have started your injections. It all goes quickly to EC now! x

Harley- That's a great amount of follicles  so you were only on 2 amps?! usually they start you on 3. I am on 6 amps due to my low AMH level an the mixing takes ages! lol. Im sure the increased dose will help them grow x

Shelley- I know this sounds straight to the point, but the bleed could be down to either implantation, pre af spotting or hormonal so until OTD you just wont know. I know its torture but not long now. I found the 2nd part of the 2ww awful too. Good luck x

Gemz- Hope you feel better soon x

Hi to Bear, Lindy, MrsE, Sharkey, Cvaeh, Bugs, Susie, Lisa, Jamie and all the gang x

AFM- The funeral service was beautiful but heartbreaking. Seeing Kelley's dad carry help carry the coffin and her mother in bits was just awful. Still hard to believe tbh. I just about made it through the service as i was bleeding so heavy i nearly fainted, so never made it to the wake. Came straight home to bed xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Glad everything went well AQ, hugs for stupid AF. Your friend was in your thoughts and hopefully this will be last AF!

I always wondered how come I started on 2amps them it was upped to 5! Odd...


----------



## harley81

Africa - I'm glad the service went well, another beautiful day like last week when we said goodbye to my auntie. It's like they're shining down on us (or maybe that's me being overly emotional) :flower:

From what everyone says it seems like 3 is the norm, but everyone is so different I guess it must be a bit hit and miss getting the dose high enough to work, but making sure we all don't overreact. I suppose it's not an exact science and everyone has such different reasons for having trouble conceiving that its not a one size fits all solution (wow 3 different cliches lol). Oh well, 
fingers crossed they get it right for all of us, imagine we could all have babies, or bumps by Christmas, we would have to have a meet up to celebrate :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Harley- Aww yes how amazing would a pre xmas meet up be with our bumps and babies?! i am deffo hoping to be a part of that ;-) xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ glad the funeral went ok and that it was a lovely service. Boo to horrible AF. X


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- Glad funeral went well. Hope your feeling better now.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for short post but need to go to sleep as its egg collection tomorrow! Petrified x x x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Glad the service went as well as it could AQ, hope your feeling better soon! 
Cvaeh good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## bugs

Good luck tomorrow Cvaeh hope it goes well xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck cvah x

AQ glad it went well. Sending you hugs. 

How are you doing bugs?


----------



## susiesue

Good luck today Cvaeh xx


----------



## harley81

Good luck Cveah, fingers crossed for lots of good eggies :flower:


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Lots of luck for today Cvaeh, but I wish you even more luck tomorrow when you get the fertilisation report. X


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck Cveah!!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Cvaeh! everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh hope everything's gone well - guessing you've been done now! Fx for an awesome fertilisation report x x z


----------



## cvaeh

Well i am back from egg collection. All went okay but am in agony now. i have never felt like this after egg collection before. I can't stand up straight with out my tummy killing me.

Well i got fourteen eggs and eleven are mature enough to inject. We are the first to try a new assisted occyte activation culture. We are the guinea pigs but we thought it would be worth a try. I just hope we can get a few embryos so i can get to transfer.

Thanks for all the messages x x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news on all those lovely eggs cvah. Sorry you are feeling so bad though- wonder why so bad this time? Hope you feel better soon and get a fabulous fertilisation report!! Are you using the embryoscope?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi lindylou

No wanted to use the embryoscope but it was shutdown for cleaning which we were a bit disappointed about. 
I don't know why i am so sore. I feel like my tummy is going to explode. I am trying to drink plenty x x


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies 

just popped on and wanted to wish you all loads of luck i used to be part of this thread and although i never got the baby i longed for this was a saviour to just talk to like minded ladies going through the same thing 

hope you all get the bfp's you deserve

xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Wrightywales- nice to meet you! What are you doing now.... Looks like a new man from your signature ;)


----------



## wrightywales

hi lindylou

yes new fella been together over 15 months now god time flies lol. we have just started ttc naturally (only just stopped the pill) as i know there is nothing wrong with me and the fact he has 2 gorgeous little boys mean hes fine too lol. time will tell just seeing what happens for now 

Congrats on the natural BFP now your little boy enjoy every minute

xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh that's brilliant news, just try and relax for now fx for a brilliant fertilisation report tomorrow 

X x x


----------



## susiesue

Cvaeh that's fantastic news. Fingers crossed for some lovely embies tomorrow. How is your tummy feeling now? Could be that you are more bloated due to the increased number of eggs? xx 

Wrightywales - hi :flower: Good luck with the TTC xx


----------



## Lindylou

Wrightywales- fx you get your natural BFP!! Keepin fingers crossed for you. If it happens let is all know. Hopefully everything looking bright for you Xxx


----------



## bugs

That's fab news Cvaeh hope you get a great result tomorrow. 

Nice to see you Wrighty hope you have a natural BFP soon. 

AQ hope you get some news from your appeal. 

Well I had a terrible night of bleeding and cramps went to the women's for my appointment and I haven't passed the sac yet. So waiting for worse to come !!!!


----------



## cvaeh

Thanks everyone

Bugs- Big hugs

I don't know why i am in so much pain. i have drunk three pints of water and only managed a tiny dribble of wee. Phoned Care and they said take some paracetamol and see if i manage to go. I hope my little eggs are getting on better than me x x x


----------



## Lindylou

:hugs: bugs :hugs:

:hugs:cvah:hugs:


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls
Well just got home from PIE and I think I may actually sleep tonight for the first time in months. Was so inspiring to listen to the nurse & consultant. One thing they wouldn't commit to was the time scale from blood tests to consultation, does anyone have any idea? Our bloods are 28th march


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh from what I remember, your joint consultation is within 2-4 weeks after your blood tests come back. I think mine was 3 weeks from memory. Don't worry you'll be starting before you know it

Bugs, I'm sorry that its not eased for you yet. Fx it will soon. Sending you let's of hugs and kisses x x

Hi to everyone else. I've actually had a good day today (what a difference a day makes). I've had another counselling session tonight, and I've finally made some progress! Feeling really positive for a change. X x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps cvaeh can you take ibuprofen?


----------



## Lmhiggins

Thanks likklegemz can you remember how long it took to get your results? We roughly think we r looking at around June for egg collection?


----------



## Likklegemz

From what I remember it was about 10 days, remember having to chase for drugs to arrive following joint consultation. I reckon we'll be in 2ww together or you'll go just before! Don't worry time will fly x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

LMHiggins- we had our bloods around mid November and had our consultation appointment mid January. I did have to repeat one of my bloods though. This probably delayed things by around 3 weeks. I started injections on Sunday. It certainly isn't a fast process so I would just try and take each bit one step of a time otherwise you go insane!

Cvaeh - excellent news on the eggs! Fingers crossed for tomorrow and hope your tummy isn't so sore!

Bugs- thinking of you, I hope it is over with soon.

Gemz - glad you had a good day! X


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks for such a warm welcome ladies, hopefully I will remember all your names as time goes on! Well only a week to go until our first consultation, can anyone tell me how long it roughly takes and what happens?? Good luck to everyone.


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- So glad you got lots of eggs! tons of luck for tomorrows call and i hope you feel better very soon. If your in too much pain, go back the clinic. Don't risk infection x

wrighty- Ah how lovely to hear from you! glad your happy with your new man and hope a natural bfp follows! x

Lmh- Depends on results. If all ok, usually get appt around 2-3wks after bloods have been done x

Gemz- Glad you had a good day and made progress x

Bugs- Think of you often and just wish this didnt have to be happening to you! hope you manage to pass the sac soon and dont end up needing surgery x

Rachel- The consultation is usually with a nurse, takes about 15 mins an she will go through your blood results, get you and dh weighed an measured and then usually they pencil you in to start based on next cycle :) x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I called the pct and asked for the name and contact number of who is now dealing with our appeal seeing as there is now MP involvement and was told they can't give me that information?! but that she would pass my number to them and ask them to call me today, which never happened. I am seriously banging my head against a brick wall here! just want a bloody straight answer, yes or no! need to move forward xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Well i ended up in hospital over night as the pain got so worse and i couldn't wee. They don't think it is ohss but some leakage into the abdomen from the follicles. I have a catheter in and am extremely uncomfortable. Am currently waiting for the call, i hope we have something to transfer after all this x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Oh hope your ok Cvaeh, how are you feeling this morning? Good luck today for your report x


----------



## susiesue

Cvaeh hope you are feeling better this morning. Everything crossed for the call x 

AQ could you ask your MP to make the phonecall? Hope you get an answer soon. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh oh hunny I'm sorry you've taken a turn for the worse! Sending you massive hugs and hoping you get a brilliant fertilisation report this morning.


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel welcome to the thread, were all very chatty so I'm sure you'll feel right at home, I know I did when instated chatting last year!

Your joint consultation usually involved going through all your co cent forms, discussing bloods and then finally getting a date to start! Have you had your bloods taken yet?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone 
We have had the call and have five that have fertilized normally. i don't want to get too excited as we have had some before that haven't gone on to divide but its the best we have ever had! It is still less than a fifty percent rate but i won't complain if they just keep on dividing!!!

Still in hospital and just want out now. They think some follicular fluid has seeped into my stomach
x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- keeping e dry thing crossed for you xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Oh Cvaeh, im sorry to hear you are in hospital but that is such good news regarding your eggies!! I hope they keep dividing and growing for you!
AQ- i feel so frustrated for you. There is nothing worse when you are waiting on other poeple to make a decision and you have absolutely no control over it, especially when it has such a huge impact on your life. I really do hope you get an answer soon either way so that you can get on with things. 

AFM - Day 4 of Buserelin and no side effects so far!


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake I didn't have any side effects until day 14!

Cvaeh Yey! At least half have fertilised! I had half fertilise abnormally, I always blamed my drug dosage for that - I think they were taken too soon! Praying you get better soon

AQ any news from pct yet? X x x


----------



## susiesue

Cvaeh that's a great result, 5 is a good number. I only had 3 from 11 mature eggs, you only need that one fighter. Praying they keep growing and hoping that you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## bugs

Great news on your fertilisation report Cvaeh, sorry that your in hospital though. We don't have it easy do we xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

I am home at last. Still very swollen but not in as much pain. Just have to rest now and hopefully i will deflate soon. I am hoping that my little embies are dividing in Manchester, i wish i had a video link so i could watch them. I keep talking to them willing them to grow.

bugs- how are you today? 

Africa- any news on your funding?

Hi to everyone else x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- when are they planning transfer or does it depend how you are? X


----------



## cvaeh

I think it depends on what the embryos do tonight. It is the first time they have ever done the assisted occyte activation technique so it is a little bit unknown for them. they had to have the solution shipped overnight from Germany so was all a bit experimental. I just hope they all carry on to divide. x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Hope and pray it works for you cvah. Big hugs and lots of prayers. Xxxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Keeping everything crossed for you cvaeh :dust:

& big hugs to everyone else :hugs: sorry for the lack of personals, but I'm on my phone & there are so many ladies now.... Which is a shame :-( x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Awww i am so made up for you that you have 5 embies! that is great news! i hope and pray they keep dividing over night and that you have good news tomorrow too :) sorry to hear your in such pain. We suffer so much for just a shot at motherhood dont we??! so unfair. Truly hope this is your time. Get well soon x

Lovetoeatcake- Glad the DR is going well so far. You will soon be stimming! x

Hi to Lisa, Gemz, Lindy, Susie and the gang x

AFM- I had heard nothing from MP or PCT today so i called my contact at the PCT and she said that she did give them my number but they advised a decision has been made and that they are awaiting a signature on the letter from chief officer and then it will be sent straight to the MP, so still none the wiser about the major decision that has been made about our lives, but at least one has been made and our MP will get that letter by end of next week as it should be sent out tomorrow or Friday. Either way my daily suffering and wondering will be over and we can move forward. Don't know what to think either way? xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ proper rubbish that you still have to wait, but at least a decision has now been made. Fx it's a positive one, and you can save your money for when babas here! 

Cvaeh hope your feeling better now. Have you got out of hospital ? Sorry of I've missed it am on phone! Have you heard anything else from care?

Afm well I had a proper rough night. Ended up going to emergency room at women's last night as I'm in agony. Got to go back this afternoon for an ultrasound scan (they said I could stay in overnight) but frankly that's the last thing I wanted to do so they said it was ok for to go home. In work at the moment just getting everything ready to hand over in case it's serious! Am in sheer agony - not sure how I'm gonna cope over the next few hours 

Hi to all the gang sorry for lack of personals x x x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- they did this last time and kept you hanging on. So unfair. Hopefully they have made the right decision thus time 

Likkle- hugs. Hope you feeling better.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Just had the call. all five have divided. we have too at 2 cells, 2 at 3 cells and one at 4 cells. they are all grade 2 apart from the 4 cell that is a 1/2. we are booked in tomorrow for transfer but they want to look at them again tomorrow and may take them to blastocyst. however it would be a day 6 transfer so we would risk having nothing to transfer. it is one hurdle after another so just have to see how they are doing tomorrow.

Africa- sorry to hear they are keeping you waiting again.

Gemz- sorry your not well. how are you feeling now?

afm- my tummy is still really tender but isn't as swollen so hopefully i am on the mend. It is my head that is all over the place x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh good news about your embryos and glad your on the mend

Still in pain, scans at 4:20 so should know more by then x x


----------



## susiesue

AQ I can't believe they have made a decision and won't tell you what it is. It's so unfair to have you hanging on like this. Everything crossed its good news :hugs:

Cvaeh that's great news about your embies. See what tomorrow brings and then maybe weigh up whether you can cope emotionally with the wait until day 6. I found this part so hard and was much calmer once the embies were back with me. How many are you having transferred. X 

Gemz hope you are ok and that your scan goes ok x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Susiesue

I don't know how many I am going to have put back. I am taking every step at a time. I just hope they keep on developing as know transition from day 2 to day 3 is quite difficult for them. I have never had the option of 2 so if I have transfer tomorrow on day 3 I will probably go for two but if I make it to blast just the one. xxxxx


----------



## bugs

Great news Cvaeh, just take it one day at a time xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- So glad all your embies divided and i hope tomorrow brings great news for either transfer tomorrow or to wait for blast. This cycle seems so much better for you, aside from all the pain and discomfort of course. Hope your feeling better soon x

Gemz- Omg Gem! hope your ok?? i wonder what is causing the pain?? please inbox me on fb as soon as you know. Worried about you. Good luck x

Hi to all the gang and thanks for support. Yes it is very rubbish they know the decision and we will be the last to know. I know they say no news is good news but that has not been the case in the past and i just don't know what way this appeal has gone so will soon find out. So nervous but glad that either way we will be having another cycle, although if we don't win this appeal, this next cycle will be our last so it feel very final if that is the case and everything will ride on this next cycle working which feels awful xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- great news. Fingers crossed they keep growing strong for you. 
Likkle- hugs. X 

Love to all xx


----------



## Likklegemz

H guys, quick post from me. How I managed work today is beyond me. Determined not to be off work with this stupid sickness policy. Went to women's for ultrasound scan, and I've had what they think is a ruptured cyst - hence the intense pain I got in the middle of the night. Luckily they believed its detached itself from ovary before it ruptured! They don't think it should cause any further problems but I am on antibiotics, strong pain killers and have to go in again on Monday and the following Monday for more ultrasounds to monitor any changes. Bright news is I've been bumped up the queue on standby for cancellation as there is another cyst that could go the same way.

Never had cysts before and now I've had two of them right next to one another. F-ing typical - pardon my French! Thanks for the wishes everyone, sorry I'm doing a lack of personals but still in a bit of pain

X x x


----------



## cvaeh

Gemz- big hugs x x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Yay Cveah great news for you. Keep calm and everything crossed xx

AQ - surely with this wait it has to be good news I can't believe it won't be. At least if you get the funding this wont be the last cycle not that you will need it!!

Gemz - ouch!!!! Never heard of that before but silver lining about the lap an then you can get your frosties back. 

Bugs - hope you are hanging in there xx

Hi to the rest of the gang. 

Afm - not much job hunting to get money quick for fet plus focussed on needing to be earning enough to pay for a fresh cycle and if we don't end up needing it then we have it for the baby! Please god!!!!


----------



## Melbram

Hi all - been a while since I posted and I am completely lost with where everyone is up to now

Caveh: Congrats on your embies FX for a BFP! x 

Gems: sorry to hear you have been in all this pain hope you start feeling better 

AQ: hope you get your funding letter tomorrow so you can move forward either way 

MrsE: hope you find something soon x 

Hi to everyone else 

afm: had meds delivered today and to my suprise I am not on menopur this time Im going to be stimming on Merional - Iv never heard of it anyone had any experience? any different to menopur - If I dont over stimulate on it like I did with menopur I'll be happy

also is the IMSI machine at the Hewitt? anyone know the cost? completely forgot to ask about it


----------



## cvaeh

Hi melbram

i have never heard of that drug, i wonder if its a new version of menopur?

I will be glad to get to tomorrow to see if my embies have divided again. i hate the waiting x x x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Thank you. I hope so too. I just don't see us winning this appeal though tbh. They made us wait 6wks last time just to say no. Glad your looking forward to your next cycle x

Melbram- Not heard of that brand but Mr K said to me that all stimming drugs do the same and that its just a different brand but same drugs so dont worry. As regards our appeal, we wont get a letter. It goes straight to our MP and then she will forward it to us so looking at knowing by end of next week but il be calling the MP's PA to ask for update on Monday just incase x

Cvaeh- Ah i know the waiting is awful but hopefully good news again tomorrow! x

Ladies, did anyone use the embryo glue? my friend just said she seen on the news its supposed to increase chances?? how much extra would we have to pay? x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I may be wrong but I think it's included as part if ivf cost now, it became standard with nhs treatment just after our first cycle


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Just had the call and it wasn't great news. our embryos have only made a little bit of progress and are not where they are supposed to be apart from one at 6 cells which is at the lower end. we are going in for transfer now but it doesn't sound good. It seems to be one step forward two steps back for us x x x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Cvaeh.. :hugs: hoping that 6 cell is a little fighter for you :dust:
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh cvaeh fx this little cell 6 one is your fighter! Praying everything works x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Cvaeh- fingers crossed the 6 cell one is a little fighter and sticks! Thinking of you today.x
Gemz - Hope you are feeling better today.
AQ- fingers crossed you get your letter very soon. I have never heard of embryo glue, off to google it now though!
MRSE- hope you manage to get the money together that you need. when will you have your next cycle?
Melbram - I was sent Meronial as well. I just assumed it was like an own brand version?? 
What date do you start? I'm on day 6 of Buserelin and have my baseline scan on the 26th. Feeling a bit headachey today.


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- This lil embie divided and you got to transfer which is a HUGE step from last time so i know its very hard but keep positive and try and enjoy this 2ww as its a special time that seldom comes for us. Praying this lil one is your fighter baby xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Well have had the 6 cell and 3 cell put back. I don't hold out too much hope but i have to give it the best chance and its the best chance we have ever had. The embryologist said we have a chance so i will take it x x x


----------



## bugs

6 cells on day 3 is fine Hun, it's probably progressed to 8 cells now it's back where it should be. Everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Lovetoeatcake: I will start DR'g on Monday so not far behind you x 

Caveah lots of baby dust comming your way x


----------



## harley81

Cvaeh - fingers and toes crossed for your little embies :thumbup:

Africa - Fingers and toes crossed for the decision :thumbup: It's rubbish that they have kept you waiting, it must be like torture. I don't understand why all ladies across the country don't have access to 3 cycles like the guidelines say, it's not fair

AFM - just had my day 9 of stimms scan, and we still have around 30 follies, but now around 10 are 12-14mm, loads are around 10mm and some are still tiny. The nurse said hopefully not all will start to grow. It looks like maybe Wed for EC, I hope so :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- fingers crossed that this little embie keeps growing and sticks. Sometimes we get too much information and it makes us worry- who knows if a natural embie is sometimes a but sluggish dividing to start with. You have 2 lil embbies in there so lets keep everything crossed for them. Xxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Cvaeh my embies were 6 and 7 cell on day three. Like bugs said its prob 8 cell by now. Stay strong and I've got everything crossed xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

I have my fingers crossed for you Cvaeh. Try and keep positive and don't give up hope. X


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your support. I am a bit more hopeful after reading some success stories but know realistically my chances are cut. i will never give up hope and i keep talking to little embies willing them to keep going.

harley- that is a lot of follicles and i am sure you will have some good eggs in there.

susiesue- thanks for giving me hope and it has certainly given me positive thoughts 

x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley that's a good result so far - what dosage are you on (sorry I've forgotten what caused you to have IVF) 

Cvaeh it only takes one stay positive hun

Susie how you getting on with your little one. Hope you're ok - nice to see you sticking around

Lovetoeatcake that's hun, glad your ok hope your headache gets better soon. What dosage are you on? I know when they upped my dosage my headaches got quite intense

Afm only lasted a few hours in work, slept most of the day either due to pain or the pain killers. Hope I can get some sleep...

Hi to AQ, Jamie, lindy, Lmh, harley and the rest of the gang. Hope everyone's having a better Friday than me x x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Likklegemz - hope you are feeling a bit better today. I am on 0.5ml of the Buserelin, i just assumed that was a standard dose for everyone? Headaches again today, seems to be when i wake up and then eases off throughout the day. 

Hi to everyone else and i hope you are enjoying your weekend. So far all i have done is cleaned!


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake - sorry my mistake! Thought you had just started stimming - easy o get confused on here! I mean your stimming drugs. That was when I got killer headaches (when my dosage was changed aft about a week to 5 amps)


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps all I've done is cleaned too x x


----------



## harley81

Ooh I hope so :), I've got pcos, so they started me on 2 vials (150) and have now increased it to 3 (225) to try and avoid ohss. I'm feeling quite bloated now so hopefully they're growing well :)


----------



## susiesue

Gemz hope you are feeling better. I'm really well thanks, my lo is 10 months old, I can't believe it, it only seems like yesterday I was having my cycle. I feel so lucky every day, I never take anything for granted! I hope I can give hope to everyone that you don't need to have the perfect cycle and miracles can happen. I'm not leaving till everyone's got their bfp :) x 

Harley sounds like you are cooking some nice follies there. x 

Cvaeh how are you feeling today? 2ww is so hard I hope it goes quick for you x 

Hi to everyone else :flower: x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- CONGRATS on being pupo with twins! i wish you lots of luck and i am sure like the girls have said, that your 6 cell is dividing nicely. When is OTD? x

Harley- Great result from your scan! almost there x

Gemz- Ah i hope you feel better soon and manage to get some sleep x

Hi to Lindy, susie, Lisa, Sharkey, Melbram, MrsE, Lovetoeatcake, Jamie, Bear and all the gang x

AFM- I ended up having rather a drunken afternoon with a friend yesterday and we sank many glasses of wine whilst putting the world to rights but today i have not stopped crying as feel so guilty for getting drunk when we are starting treatment end of the mth :( also feeling very weepy with it being mothers day tomorrow as i miss my own mum so much and i am gutted i am not yet a mum. I am starting to feel a bit better now but put myself on a right downer xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley I went from 2 vials to 5! Turned into a pyscho! Lol

Susiesue - time flies!!! Did you have any frosties left over? Are you tempted to go through it all again? Or just gonna enjoy every sec with the little one?

AQ it's ok to have a blow out - you've not started just yet, and it's natural to feel that way given that its Mother's Day tomorrow -sending big hugs xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Gemz. Just feel guilty about everything i do or dont do lately. The build up to this cycle is awful. I think as i know so much is riding on it. I am dreading starting again tbh although obviously praying it brings us our BFP. How are you feeling?? xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah :hugs: AQ. It must be so hard for you. Don't beat yourself up about having some wine... Or even a lot of wine haha :wine:

I'd be doing the same if I was you. Really hope your day is ok tomorrow, that you get the funding for your next cycle you get your :BFP: which turns into your rainbow baby & you can celebrate a better Mother's Day next year... That's my prediction for you anyway :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else & best of luck to all of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Africa- don't feel guilty nor drinking wine. Just think about all those people that actually get pregnant drunk. Sorry tomorrow will be hard for you. hopefully next year we will all have our babies. We seem to have been on this thread forever so it must be our turn soon x x x

Afm- Still hoping and praying that my embies are growing nicely. I still feel sore. It gets progressively worse through the day and when i eat it just seems to sit in my stomach and go no where. Oh will hopefully it will be all worth while. I also panic every time i go to the toilet. i know they say they can't drop out but how do they actually know? probably me being silly x x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope your all doing ok ladies I just wondered if you can get all the drugs via the prepaid prescription card? Was thinking of getting one when we start our first cycle.


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- please don't beat yourself up over it. I had a blow out a few weeks before I was due to start my second cycle. I just thought bollocks to it and had a few wines with my cousin and her fella. I was talking rubbish and like you putting the world to rights!! Maybe that was the night I fell pregnant- dates fit in!! The blow out will do your mind good and that is as important as anything when you are going through ivf. So stop this. Have an odd glass of wine. Be kind to yourself. I know tomorrow is a horrible day and it is a tough build up with all the adverts around. Sending you big hugs for tomorrow and have a glass of wine tomorrow and toast your mum. Xxxxx

Hope you are all doing ok in your cycles. 

How is the 2ww going? When is test date?

Love to all you lovely ladies. Hang In there. This time last year my embies were in the HC and were put back in the day after Mother's Day. It is such a difficult roller coaster. Praying you all get your miracles and like susie sue (I think) said- I ain't going anywhere till you all get through this and get your BFPs. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I'm doing a bit better, still feel like rubbish thou

Rachel, hi hun! If your NHS treatment then yes prepaid card will cover you and it's worth it just in case you need anything else x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi ladies seems like ive been MIA on here but ive been looking everyday and checking how you're all getting on.
Cvaeh I was exactly the same, waited for ages after the transfer to go the toilet because I didn't want them to fall out, only ten minutes before the nurse was telling me it was impossible. Good luck with your cycle x

AQ I had a blow out with all the girls the weekend before I was due to start my cycle, don't feel guilty, hope you get to hear about your funding soon it's not fair for someone else to have control over your life.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok on your cycles, wishing bfp's for all of you! 
When are you OTD's x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls. Means such a lot and this journey for some of us is still going on and its been a long time being on this thread watching ladies get their bfps and move on, but i pray this year see's us all in a due date club on this forum.

Happy Mothers day to all our mummies on the thread and please god let the rest of us be enjoying our 1st mothers day in 2014 xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I second that AQ. Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ couldn't have put it better myself x x x


----------



## susiesue

AQ I can imagine how hard today has been for you, sending hugs :hugs::hugs: I don't blame you for having a blow out, there's nothing better sometimes than a bottle of wine and good friend to put the world to rights with. It will have done you good to let your hair down. I also pray that next year you are celebrating Mother's Day with your baby in your arms xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ- i honestly dont think drinking alcohol really makes that much of a difference (as long as its not excessive!). As Cvaeh said, think of all those people who get pregnant after a drunkle fumble! haha Try not to put so much pressure on yourself, look after yourself, eat healthy and enjoy nice things in moderation! 

Cvaeh - keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. Really hope both those embies are snuggling in for the duration and hopefully you will start feeling better over the next few days.

Hope everyone's weekend was good and Mother's Day wasn't too difficult. I went to a christening which was nice. Day 9 of Down Regging for me, just a few headaches so far. No AF yet though, which is a bit later than expected but i was told this could happen. 

Happy Monday anyway!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Gemz - i meant to say i am on 300iu for stimming, which i think is 4 amps? I am thinking this is a bit higher than what most start on and must be because my AMH is in the lower range.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun my amh is 19 so I was told this was slightly lower than normal for my age, I was on 150 then it was increased to 375!


----------



## harley81

Hi all :flower:

Just got back from the Womens after another scan (day 12 since started stimming). I have been booked in for EC on Wed yay :happydance:. However, I have loads of follies (19 on 1 side, 16 on the other) and the nurse said if they get over 20 eggs they may freeze everything which is not so yay. Has anyone else had loads of follies, but been allowed to proceed with a fresh cycle? My womb lining was 10.8mm, the nurse said it is thickening up nicely. 

I hate that there are so many hurdles to overcome, the past few years ttc and then waiting for IVF seems to have taken soooo long, and I keep thinking even if it works I won't be able to relax as we have been further naturally, but that sadly ended at 7 weeks :( Sorry I need to buck up, am feeling quite sorry for myself today :nope:


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Harley - it is such a long journey for us all and none of us know what is going to happen. All you can do is look after yourself and try to stay positive. Its really good that you have all thse follies and if they all have to be frozen it is for a good reason. Better to wait a few months and use a frozen embyo when you are well and all those drugs are out of your system, than do it when you are at risk of OHSS and making yourself really ill. My friend's wife got OHSS and ended up in hospital for two weeks! Fingers crossed though that everything goes according to plan! :hugs:

Gemz - I wonder about how accurate this AMH thing really is I hear lots of stories of women with low AMH responding much better than they expected and Vice Versa! It does make me nervous about my treatment and i hope I get enough eggs! I'm in the nine range.


----------



## Lindylou

Harley- they said that to me as well when they booked my EC. I was like you - yay for lots of eggs and devastated they might not transfer. I think they are covering themselves as there is an increaeed chance of OHSS. They went ahead with my transfer and I was fine after EC although I was very achey before transfer. Good luck :) 

Lovetoeatcake- don't get too hung up on AMH. It's a relatively new test and they don't understand it fully yet so it is just a guide. My AMH was 14, ladies on here have a really low AMH and got BFPs so don't stress over it. Xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

lovetoeatcake- i have an amh of 4 and i always got at least nine eggs even on 3 vials of menopur so i am sure you will get plenty of eggs.

harley- You should be able to get some good embryos from all those eggs. Good luck on wed.

afm- feeling lots better, went back to work today which has taken my mind off things. can't feel anything and think my embies should be trying to implant now. I hope they are still okay in there. I am currently lying down while my pessaries absorb. I don't seem to be getting any symptoms from them this time even though i am on double dose so hope they are working okay x x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Fingers crossed cvah. Willing them to be snuggling in xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley as others said, its such a long journey. They were worried with me as I had a large proportion of follicles but in our case it didn't turn into lots of eggs. You'll be fine hun, stay strong your getting closer!

Cvaeh glad your feeling better. I'm keeping everything crossed for you x x

Lovetoeatcake as Lindy says, I don't put much stock in it. It's still newish and it seems to be a gauge to work out your stimming dosage. Thing is everyone responds differently and as we know it only takes one healthy egg to give you one embryo and your pregnant!

Afm went back for scan, I've still got a lot of fluid in my womb (not good). Antibiotics have been increased and still have to go again next week. Rather fed up at the minute. It's odd my life was relatively stress free until 22nd March last year when I had that HSG - straight away I got an infection due to the hospital and my body just seems to be having a hard time getting rid of it. This is the forth infection since this time last year! Ok can't be too grouchy given that its different this time, just really resentful at the moment an I don't know what I can do to shift it x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thanks everyone. X
Cvaeh I'm glad you are feeling better and back at work. Keep thinking happy thoughts!
Gemz I'm not surprised you are fed up. Has the hospital been able to explain why this keeps happening?

Had a session of acupuncture today and literally AF arrived straight after. First time i have ever been happy to see her! I really believe acupuncture is a help and find it really relaxing. Would highly recommend. X


----------



## Lindylou

Lovetoeatcake- I had acupuncture to prepare for round 2. Didn't know what it was doing but I couldn't stay awake through it. Must have relaxed me!


----------



## Likklegemz

I had Accupunture too - still having it as well! I'm going to a clinic in allerton - it's cheaper than the Hewitt centre and I've not found her as patronising! Lol! Really helped me to relax and chill!!

As for an answer they can't be sure. They've all agreeded that its the hospital squired infection I got last march that's caused the reoccurrence but until u have the laparoscopy they won't know for sure x x x


----------



## africaqueen

AFM- Well ladies, after 7 long mths, we got our appeal decision today, and we lost :( i am angry and upset but glad i went as far as i could go so i have no regrets and we are lucky my dad is helping with this cycle or we could of never managed to afford it. Praying its 3rd time lucky and trying to be positive xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- it's a disgrace. Im stunned. Cannot put it into words. I'm just appalled.


----------



## Likklegemz

Aq I've already said this but I'll say it again. Really think its disgraceful and was sure you'd win on appeal. I can only hope and pray you'll get your baby and this will just be a nightmare from your past

Stay positive, we're all routing for you x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. Your continued support means the world to me xxx


----------



## bugs

AQ I'm sorry that you never got funding. You know my feelings on the NHS. Focus on your next cycle and be positive that it will work xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- So sorry that it wasn't the right decision for you. You are so strong and i am sure it will be third time lucky x x x x


----------



## susiesue

Africa I'm so sorry to hear you didn't win your appeal :hugs: I can't believe the decision, it's just so unfair after all you've been through. Like the others have said, stay strong and look towards your next cycle. This has to be your time xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Completely & utterly shocked & stunned, it's just not fair. I'm sure it will be 3rd time lucky anyway but I'm here for anything you need in the future... Massive hugs :hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsE75

OMG!!! What the heck, I'm absolutely stunned I thought for sure they would say yes. I just cannot believe it, gutted for you xx

Well now at least you are going into the cycle knowing where you stand. Better now than during your cycle I guess. So now focus on getting even stronger and in a positive mind. We're all here for you. 

Hi to all the other ladies and the newbies welcome to this lovely group. Xxx


----------



## harley81

Africa- that is truly rubbish news. I know I haven't been posing on this thread for long, but I have been following it for ages. I really thought it would go in your favour, so sorry it is so unfair Hun :(. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your upcoming cycle, hopefully this will be your time, and you wouldn't have needed an extra go :)


----------



## Melbram

Hi Gang

AQ: If your appeal wasnt successful then I very much doubt anybodys is. Absolute madness but round 3 is in reach regardless (yey) I have everything crossed for your BFP you deserve some good luck 

Harley: I had 19 eggs retrieved and proceeded to a fresh cycle although I did have a bit of OHSS. To be honest I think I knew I had OHSS before transfer but I knew my embies wouldnt have survived the freezing process becuase they wernt great quality so I though the best place for them was back with me ;) good luck with collection tomorrow

afm day 2 of DR today fx I dont get side effects as bad as last year I had awful hot flushes and headaches. Also opted for the IMSI every little helps with OH's spermies x


----------



## harley81

Thanks Mel :), after my e2 results came back last night they decided to let me coast today and tomorrow with no stimms and put EC back to Thursday, so an extra day to wait. I read online leaving you to coast can reduce e2 levels and lessen the chance of ohss, fingers crossed :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ I'm so very very sorry. This system is so bloody unfair. I hope you are ok. Stay positive and look towards your next cycle. Thinking of you.

Gemz I have been seeing Norma who works at the Hewitt but at her own clinic on Rodney street which is a bit cheaper. I like her, and it is convenient for my work. 

Melbram they didn't really mention IMSI to us. How much extra does it cost?


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks so much girls. I don't know how i would of got through the past few yrs without this thread and you ladies. I have calmed down now as why waste energy on something i can't change. I am putting all my energy an focus into this forthcoming cycle and i am actually now a tad excited for our appt on the 18th to get cycle sorted and booked in etc. Never been private before so don't know how it all works? x

Melbram- Glad your not having any side effects as yet this time around x

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## bugs

Hi girls, just need to vent a friend in work has been off for a few weeks I texted her last week and never got a reply so had a gut feeling in my stomach.... Well got the text tonight she's 6 weeks pregnant. She said she's been in hospital with hyperemesis. I asked if she'd had a scan with her being in hospital and she said no they just monitored her fluids and felt her stomach. Does this ring true surely they would check the baby first !!! I don't doubt that she is pregnant but I think she is exaggerating the sickness to get time off work. 

Why do these things always happen at the worst times, one friend has just had her baby so I thought I'd get a break from the pregnancy talk but I guess not. Everytime we say it's my turn next and someone jumps in before me so frustrated right now !!!! 

Thanks for listening ha ha xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Omg Bugs i know exactly what you mean! me and my dh are friends with 2 couples that we socialise with a lot and both of them had babies within 2wks of eachother in October last year and it was their 4th, and 2nd children. It was so hard for me! i decided to text another friend last wk who i have not heard from for wks and yep she's pregnant. She didnt ever want kids and took a wk off work to decide what to do! none of this is fair. I watched the programme 16 kids and counting before and heard that woman say 'we dont ask for much, just a bigger house and a few acres'?! i could of screamed. She has 12 kids ffs, so should be content with that surely? big hugs. We will have our day xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

AQ I'm sorry about your appeal, it's really unfair for someone sat in an office to decide what happens with somebody's whole life! Have my fingers crossed for you for this cycle an hope that it is indeed third time lucky xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake glad your enjoying Accupunture. I think I was in a bad place at the time, might have been why I found her patronising. Got to admit thou, the lady I'm seeing now in Allerton is lovely and has put me right at ease - its way cheaper too than the HC! Cheeky really when you think about it! When's your next scan?


----------



## bugs

Jamie lee I see from your siggy you've had your scan. Looks like 1 little bean. Glad it went well for you xxx

Well I''m still waiting for something to happen so I went back to the Women's and they've booked me in for a D&C on Monday it would have been Friday but it's my mum in laws funeral. I just can't wait any longer I'm knackered all the time and my skin is terrible so just need to move on xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thinking of you bugs and i am so sorry it went this way. So bloody unfair! glad you are so strong though and you WILL get your baby one day x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I have my appt at the gynae clinic at the womens tomorrow to get my womb biopsy results. Little nervous but should imagine all will be fine or they would of called me in before now as my surgery was Jan 31st xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ sure everything's fine - don't stress (you've got enough of that at the moment!) what was the biopsy for?


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck AQ xxx

Bugs sending you hugs. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- It's the result of my uterine biopsy which they did to check lining as i have such awful painful periods and irregular bleeding quite often. I thought they would just do the endo scratch but they must of thought they would do a actual biopsy whilst they were down there. Im sure all will be fine. Im not bothered. It was wks ago. Just want to tick all the boxes ready for next cycle :) hope your ok xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks AQ, not had too bad a day actually! Given everything that's going on, is it strange to feel rather positive? Despite having to wait another 48 days for the laparoscopy I'm really excited to know that in about the months we can use one of our frosties! I can't really explain it but I have a good feeling for some reason - I didn't have that last time! Funny thing was I was telling my mum your story and how pissed off I was and just as I was thinking bout your next cycle i saw 2 magpies - fingers crossed my randomness turns into good luck and hopefully joy for us both!

How's everyone doing? Apologies for waffling today!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps bugs, I'm really sorry your still in limbo. Is there nothing that the women's can do to help? Seems so unfair all the hurdles your currently going through, but it'll be worth it in the end, I'm sure of it x x x


----------



## Melbram

Lovetoeatcake said:


> AQ I'm so very very sorry. This system is so bloody unfair. I hope you are ok. Stay positive and look towards your next cycle. Thinking of you.
> 
> Gemz I have been seeing Norma who works at the Hewitt but at her own clinic on Rodney street which is a bit cheaper. I like her, and it is convenient for my work.
> 
> Melbram they didn't really mention IMSI to us. How much extra does it cost?

They didnt mention it to us either. I never understand why when your and NHS patient they dont offer extras. I had heard about it myself through this thread and asked about it. Its £300. They havent really had great results with it yet but I think it can only help x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Ooh i am going to take the 2 magpies as a good omen for us both ;) lets grab what pma we can eh? xxx


----------



## bugs

Ho Gemz tbh the women's EPU have been great, they offered me medical management but it can take a while and I think we've been through enough so that's why we went for surgery. They could have done it Friday but I have the funeral. On a positive note supposed to be on strike next Wednesday but after my D&C think I'll need a few days off to recover so no loss of a days pay for me. 

I forgot to say I had my follow up yesterday he did mention donor eggs due to the amount of immature eggs but we have decided to give my own eggs one last go. He said he has no problem with that so he has prescribed melatonin to take the month before which may help my egg quality and he wants me to have the endometrial scratch done. Other than that everything else will be the same. I might have said it before but if anyone has male factor I cannot recommend menevit enough it's £60 for 3 months supply but the difference it has made to OH is amazing. Baring in mind he is 50 his morphology was over 90% and motility was excellent so definitely worth a try I would even use it if no male factor as full of other vitamins so it will definitely only help xxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jamie lee - ooh love the scan pic! Must seem really real now!

Gemz- I still think she is a bit pricey but I like the fact she specialises in fertility. It's important you like the person who is sticking needles in you! Especially when she decides to stick some in your pubic bone and you haven't waxed! Shame!! Glad you are feeling positive about your next cycle. My next scan isnt until the 26th March. X

Bugs I'm sorry you are still going through all this. Your follow up sounds like it was positive and I'm glad you have a plan of attack for the next cycle. This may seem like a weird question but how big are the menevit tablets? Are they bigger than the Wellman? My OH has a bit of an issue swallowing tablets!

Membram I'm definitely interested in IMSI, I really wish they would tell us all the options available! Having said that we have just forked out £800 for Eeva and I'm not sure we can afford that as well! Hope it works for you.


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Bugs I meant to add I'm a civil service gal as well so will be off Wednesday too!


----------



## bugs

It's a joke isn't it, they said at the last union meeting they wouldn't do full day strikes they would do walkouts for the odd hour here and there and the first one is a full day !!! 

The menevit are pretty big I'm not sure what the Wellman tablets look like but there about the same size as my pregnacare if not a little bigger xx

How much do you pay for your acupuncture I used to go to a Zita West lady but at £45 per hour it's pretty steep but when I think about it the cycle I did when having it we had really good quality embies so considering starting it again xxx


----------



## Lindylou

What is imsi and eespa? Sorry I don't know! 
My acupuncture man did packages for fertility. He is a zita west one and his wife has twins from ivf at HC. His practice it called oriental health for anybody interested. Xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

It does seem really real now,
Sorry I've not been on for a while I've just tried to take a step back, I know your all wonderful ladies but I feel as though you don't need me rubbing my pregnancy in your face? I've felt jelous of friends and family I know who could get pregnant 2-3-4 times.
Some of you are going through a bad time but I wish every bit of luck for you that these cycles are all going to work and we have a massive baby boom xxx


----------



## bugs

That's really considerate of you Jamie huge congratulations though you've reached a major milestone hope you have a lovely pregnancy. Try and enjoy coz you'll probably worry about every single thing xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Ahhhh I'm so worried about today, got our consultation after bloods etc and just scared they say something has changed and we are unable to carry on. I think I could say I'm petrified!!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Bugs- I know! What annoys me most is the amount of civil servants working overtime to make up the day's pay! Completely defeats the object of going on strike!Thanks for letting me know about the menevit. Pregnacare and wellman are the same size. Just relunctant to pay for them if he wont take them. Might as well wait and see how this cycle turns out first! With regards to acupuncture, at the Rodney Street clinic she charges £36 per session which is cheaper than what the same woman charges at the Hewitt. I dont undertsand the price difference? I wonder if the Hewitt take a cut?

Jamie- don't feel like you can't share your pregnancy with us. To me you are a success story and that gives me hope!

Lindy - Eeva? is an incubator that takes constant images of the embryos so they don't have to be moved to be checked. It can also predict which ones will make it to blasto and hopefully to babies! They have had lots of success with it. With regards to IMSI I'm less clear but i think it magnifies the sperm to help pick the best ones for ICSI?

Rachel - Try not to worry, everything will be fine. I had to repeat one of my bloods, which is why i was panicking and it all turned out fine. In fact I bet they go straight into asking you questions to begin treatment and your blood results are treated as an afterthought. Thats what happened with me!


----------



## Lindylou

Oh so eeva is the embryoscope. Dr Russell said they have had excellent results with that! Xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's for reassuring me, I had to go back for a repeat test too! Is it just a chat that you have or is there examinations??


----------



## susiesue

Hi Rachel from what I can remember its just a chat, they go through everything and ask a few lifestyle questions about alcohol etc. Try not to worry too much, its quite straightforward, hope it goes well. 

Jamie big congrats on your scan :baby: Try and enjoy being pregnant, it's such a worrying time in some ways but also so special. Feel free to pm me anytime if you have any worries, I had them all!! :wacko:

Bugs :hugs: sorry you are having such a crap time xx 

Cvaeh how's the 2ww going?? 

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Rachel -Was it for prolactin? That's what mine was. I was dead worried and the nurse was just like yer it came back fine. No examinations just lots of questions and going through your forms. Then she will tell you to call day 1 of your next cycle. Hope it goes well!


----------



## harley81

Hi ladies, just got out from EC. They collected 16, so am really pleased. Just got nail biting wait until tomorrow morning, keeping everything crossed we get some nice embies :)


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck sweet


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yes it was prolactin, so had to have a more in depth test! Well were here just waiting as abit early!! Bit keen hehe!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley brilliant news!! Well done fx for an awesome fertilisation report!
Seems to be a lot going on, will update later! X x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Harley - Thats excellent news. Finger crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## africaqueen

Harley- Wow 16 eggs is amazing! good luck for tomorrow's call x

Jamie- Don't be silly, we all love a success story as shows all this is for a reason! lol x

Bugs- Hope your ok x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- My biopsy results are clear which im very happy about so all systems go for next cycle! been a while since iv 'looked forward' to af! ha xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Harley. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- glad it was all good. When do you think you will be starting your next go? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- We are starting again on my next AF which is due end of this mth xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Great- not long to wait. Long or short protocol? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

SP again with max stimms and cetrotide as we had better amount of eggs last time with this protocol and also we will be having ICSI for 1st time so hope that does it xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good- you wanted ICSI last time didn't you?


----------



## africaqueen

Yep i asked them for ICSI last time and they said no cos no MF! xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well we've been all ok to go ahead but first have to see heamatology as I have Leiden factor v and he wants to be cautious. Wish this was looked at when we first got referred rather than 3 months after, but suppose we are nearly there.


----------



## africaqueen

Rachel- We were delayed by 3mths with our 1st cycle due to me not being immune to Rubella. I had the MMR jabs and then all systems go so it will come around quickly. Not long to wait now xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel, don't worry it's just a short delay. You'll be starting before you know it. In these months you can do everything to help you body to prepare for a pregnancy so look at it as a time to get you physically and mentaly prepared! In three months, I should be starting too using my frozen embryo so we can be buddies!

AQ I'm being thick now what's mf? Super glad the biopsy was normal!

Jamie, don't worry about it. We're all pleased that you've got your BFP and its a great success story! Your scan picture is awesome I'm super pleased for you x x

Lovetoeatcake that's odd, the embryoscope and eeva are different I believe. Embryoscope is what we used and it lets the embryos stay in one place and be continually monitored without taking them out. Eeva is similar but picks the best embryo rather than the embryosogist. It uses data based on previous uses by others to recommend the best embryo, at least that's what I was told. I'd be tempted to use eeva next time, but the USB stick we got with the embryoscope was awesome even though our first cycle didn't work.

Hi to the rest of the gang x x

Well there seems to be a lot of public sector workers on here doesn't there. I work in the NHS so I get to see all the joys of commissioning which at least means I understand it really well. I'm not on strike - in unison and we haven't been balloted although I'd definitely vote to go on strike as I see what all these top down changes are doing to our NHS!

Long post for me, nothing to report from my end - still counting down! Only 47 days to go now x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gem- MF=Male factor ;)


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Gosh it is very busy on here at the moment.

16 is a great number of eggs i am sure you will get plenty of embryos from that. Good luck.

Africa- good news you are starting soon.

Hi to everyone else.

afm- Have been feeling really negative today. Really don't think it has worked as have no symptoms at all. Both me and dh have come out in an awful cold. Think the stresses of the last few weeks have caught up with us. I just can't believe that we would get a bfp with only a little 6 cell embie. x x x x


----------



## bugs

AQ that's great news that your results were clear onward and upward as they say. 

Harley that's a great collection hopefully some frosties out of that little lot. 

Rachel I have factor v Leiden and the only difference is they prescribe a clexane injection for the 2ww which you continue if pregnant and asprin. The clexane injection stings like a mother f&@?#* because it comes in a pre filled syringe with a spring release safety cap and the needles are pretty blunt so you get a nice green/purple stomach. 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- You are bound to have bad days but you have come this far and please stop focusing on the embie being 6 cells as it would of been 8 within hours of transfer all being well. Just a little behind. You have as much chance as anyone else right now. Focus on that. I know its so, so hard. If you need to talk, pm me on fb xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh totally agree with AQ, sometimes we have too much knowledge - try and stay positive hun,you've got a great chance big hugs x x 

AQ - obviously lol! Such an idiot!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks bugs, did they make you go to see the heamatoligist?? He dictated a letter to them while we were there. Thanks for the needle update sounds lovely!!


----------



## bugs

No I was only diagnosed when I had immune tests done last year so haven't had to see anyone. I would assume that when I do eventually get pregnant it will be consultant based care xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Gemz - Yer i think Eeva makes the decision rather than the embryologist.

AQ - That great news that everything is ok for you to start. They probably refused ICSI last time because you were NHS funded. Now you are paying for it, its not such a problem! Hope the time between now and AF is quick! As you are on SP does that mean you start stimming straight away? We could be stimming together as my baseline scan is the 26th!

Cvaeh - as everyone else has said please try and stay positive, there are success stories out there!

Rachel - sorry you can't start immediately but fingers crossed it is sorted quickly. x


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- it's so difficult waiting and wondering. Keep positive. Like AQ said it could be the difference between a morning or afternoon appointment if it is 6 or 8 cell. When do you test? Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Yep your prob right there! bloody tight NHS where IVF is concerned. I do feel so much more positive about this cycle as i am sure ICSI will help fertilization rates. Well im hoping so anyway. Yes on SP i start stimms on cd3 so if AF shows on time, it would be around the 2nd April that i start stimming :) are you excited to get going? ooh we might be due around the same time! PMA all the way xxx


----------



## harley81

Hi ladies, just had the call from the embryologist, 11 of the 16 fertilised. We are aiming for a 5 day transfer on tue, so long as they look ok when they are next checked on Sunday :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Ooh Harley that's great news!

AQ - yes excited but got to have my baseline scan first. Trying to take the advice I was given on here (I forget who) of just taking one step at a time! It would be really lovely if we both got our BFP'S! I get scared thinking about it though in case I am disappointed!

There is a guy who sits behind me in work and him and his wife are going through IVF. He is the one I bumped into at PIE! Anyway they are weeks ahead and had their transfer last Saturday. I feel really torn, I want it to work for them, but at the same time I can't help thinking what are the odds of it working first time for two people who sit next to each other? Which then makes me think I hope it doesn't work. I feel like a really terrible person!


----------



## Lindylou

Harley- fabulous news. Hopefully get to Tuesday and possibly freeze a couple :) 

Loveto- you aren't being horrible. Wanting a baby and wanting ivf to work has you looking at signs symptoms statistics everything to give you more hope. Hopefully it works for you both because I'm praying the women's has a bumper year of BFPs!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley that's fab news!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hey ladies - quick question, has anyone every had trouble getting the last bit of buserlin out of its container? I did my injection yesterday and because there was only a bit left, the syringe keep filling with air rather than the medicine. took me ages to get the correct amount minus the air and i still think i injected a bit of air. Just wondered it there was a simple way of getting that last bit out?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Hun, yeah I had a few problems. I did get another one thou, I think I've still got one unopened too!!


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Gals!!

Can't believe there's so much gone on since I last came on here..... 

Firstly - Lindy congratulations on the birth of your baby boy, I'm sure your still on cloud nine xx I am!! xx

AQ - Sorry to hear about the appeal decision, It absolutely sucks :-( Wanted to say good luck with your up n coming treatment an will have my fingers an toes crossed for you xx

Bugs - I'm so sorry to hear about ur last cycle!! Big hugs xx

MrsE - hope your doing well? xx

Sorry for the lack of personals, so much happened n hard for me to digest!!

AFM - Our little one seems to have one problem after the other with feeding :-(
Hasn't latched properly on breast since day one then bad case of jaundice which we still have ongoing hospital visits. Finally decided to express two weeks ago but my milk Is non existent, turned to formula an now she's got cows milk allergy / lactose Intolerence.... Starting on pregestemil tomorrow so that should solve the problem, hopefully. Anyways enough about me, but just wanted to pop on an say that I haven't forgotten about you all... Time seems to just fly In a passing blur......xx

All the newbies, hello to you all :) Good luck with your cycles.. x

Wishing you all BFP for 2013 xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Harley- WOW! that's a fab result so far! lots of luck for transfer x

loveto- No your not a bad person. Its only natural to think of statistics but they are across the board not within your office so breath easy ;) lol. Hope we get our BFPS round same time. As regards the last bit of meds, don't worry. You get what you need and you will have plenty in your system. I always had a tiny bit left x

Sharkey- Lovely to hear from you! glad your ok and your lil lady is doing well. Hope the milk issue works out x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi all

Harley - great result! I can only dream of such a report. You will have a baba in that lot no problems! 

Sorry for the lack of personals I can't keep up with everyone!!! My OH had an op this week so been nursing him and you know what men are like when sick!! Anyway nothing much else to report from my side. 

Bugs - hopefully you can get some closure soon lovely and then get cracking on your next cycle! 

Good luck to all of us this year!!! Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Hope hubby gets well soon x


----------



## Melbram

bugs said:


> Ho Gemz tbh the women's EPU have been great, they offered me medical management but it can take a while and I think we've been through enough so that's why we went for surgery. They could have done it Friday but I have the funeral. On a positive note supposed to be on strike next Wednesday but after my D&C think I'll need a few days off to recover so no loss of a days pay for me.
> 
> I forgot to say I had my follow up yesterday he did mention donor eggs due to the amount of immature eggs but we have decided to give my own eggs one last go. He said he has no problem with that so he has prescribed melatonin to take the month before which may help my egg quality and he wants me to have the endometrial scratch done. Other than that everything else will be the same. I might have said it before but if anyone has male factor I cannot recommend menevit enough it's £60 for 3 months supply but the difference it has made to OH is amazing. Baring in mind he is 50 his morphology was over 90% and motility was excellent so definitely worth a try I would even use it if no male factor as full of other vitamins so it will definitely only help xxxx

Where do you buy your Menevit from Bugs?

AQ: roll on AF so you can get going again 

Sharkey: glad your well sorry to hear you are having trouble with feeding fx she settles on somethings x

Harley: congrats on your embies x good luck with transfer 

afm: no side effects on DR although I think the skin on my belly has got tougher from the last time (if that's possible lol)- needles dont want to go in which results in bruising. Baseline on the 27th March then hopefully on to stimms x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Well i am 8dp3dt and feel a wreck physically and emotionally. Over the last two days i have developed the worst acne ever and am sure af is on her wicked way as have a mixture of period pains and sharp shooting pains in my uterus. It doesn't help that i have the cold that has been going round my class. I am going to test Wednesday night if she hasn't shown x x x


----------



## bugs

I get it from an Australian online pharmacy called cincotta if you google it you'll find it. I've ordered twice and not had any problems xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Glad you have no side effects and hope you will soon be stimming x

Cvaeh- Ah god i really feel it for you. I know how awful the 2ww is and even more so after multiple failed cycles. I have everything crossed for you and i am not overtly religious but you will be in my prayers. Not long now. Stay strong x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- hang in there. Not Long to go xx


----------



## bugs

Cvaeh the sharp shooting pain is a really good sign it's the one thing I really noticed this time which I haven't had in the past. Fingers crossed it's implantation xxx


----------



## harley81

I know i'm being a drama queen, but, are you usually in pain a few days after egg retrieval? Mine was on Thursday, and I still feel rather sore. I'm sure it's not ohss as I don't have any symptoms, just a sore tummy. Did anyone else feel like that, or am I just particularly wussy? :blush:


----------



## bugs

Harley I've always been ok after egg collection but my friend was pretty sore but she was ok by the time she had transfer. It could be just your ovaries getting back to normal xxx


----------



## africaqueen

AFM- We had our joint consultation today with Mr K and have everything set up to start our 3rd cycle on next AF which should be around 30th of this month :) this time around we are doing the short cetrotide protocol again but il be on 8 amps of stimms which is 2 more amps than last cycle and we will be doing ICSI. Also Mr K said he will definitely be transferring 2 embryos if we are lucky enough to get at least 2 this time around as we only ever got 1 embie with each of our previous cycles. Also the clinic now uses embryo glue with every cycle so we will be using that. Appt was very positive and lots of different things about this cycle so feeling very optimistic and even a little excited! hehe xxx


----------



## susiesue

AQ that's fantastic news about your appt. I agree it feels so positive this time, I can't wait for you to start!!! I have just seen 2 magpies on my way home and straight away I thought of Gemz post the other day, then I read your post so defiantly a lucky sign!! Xx 

Cvaeh how's things today? What your are feeling is completely normal, the 2ww is so tough! When is your otd? Thinking of you x 

Harley good luck for your transfer x 

Sharkey good to hear from you. I'm sure your story gives lots of hope to everyone that miracles can happen. Hope your lo settles soon on her milk x 



Hi to everyone else :) I have been reading everyday but I'm always on my phone so its hard to remember everything!


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- That sounds very positive. i am sure this will be your lucky cycle.

afm- Have still been having period pains and have been having awful night sweats. Have been constipated up until yesterday and then was loose, now back to constipated. Feel very bloated like af is coming. Test day is Thursday but am going to test Wednesday night as don't want to test just before work. I am still hoping and praying x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Ooh im liking this magpie thing! twice in a wk! fingers crossed its a sign :) x

Cvaeh- I can understand you not wanting to poas before work and im sure 1 night early will bring you a true result and i hope an pray its a BFP. Rooting for you so much x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ fantastic news! Super pleased for you - bet you can't wait now! Now long till you start the rollercoster again

Susie, glad to see you! Your little one has been a little fighter from day one, so I'm sure all will be well soon x x

Cvaeh I'm keeping everything crossed and praying that this is your time x x 

Harley I was uncomfortable for a few days, had terrible pains especially before and after going the loo your not alone x x x

Bugs how you feeling now? X x x

Hi to the rest of the gang x x 

Afm I've had a pretty good weekend. I had my baby sisters this weekend, ones 3 and the others a dreaded teenager. It's hard sometimes as the youngest one is young enough to be my daughter, but we had great fun. And I'm rather ashamed to admit it went to a one direction concert on Saturday with the teenager, and did act as if I was 17 again! :) 

My scan today went well, so they won't rush my lap through unless they get a cancellation. The fluid has practically disappeared so my lap is in 47 days and counting, and I see Dr K in a fortnight to discuss next round of IVF. Feels slightly more positive now x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Glad appointments went well Likkle and AQ. 

AQ- keep that pma. You are starting soooo soon briskly excited for you. Xxxx

Hugs to all xx


----------



## MrsE75

Yay AQ sounds good. Got everything crossed xx

Cveah - not long now until test date. Lots of people say they felt like AF was coming and then get BFP! So don't give up xxx

Harley - my first time I was worried about a day 3 transfer cos I was still all bloated but luckily we got to day 5 so it wasn't a problem by then. So good luck xx

Hi to all the other ladies xx


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Glad your scan went well and you will soon be starting! xxx


----------



## harley81

Cveah - everything crossed for your test :)

Gemz - great news, bet u can't wait to start :)

Africa - woohoo for starting at the end of the month, third time lucky. You so deserve your happy ever after :)

Afm we had our transfer today. We have been really lucky so far: We had 2 top quality blastos, and they transferred 1, froze 1. We also have an additional 5 that they are unsure of quality, so they are leaving them overnight and if any are ok they can be frozen too. So for now am pupo, and after all the scans, injections etc I feel a bit adrift knowing there is nothing but waiting (am not a very patient person at all!).

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Cvaeh - thinking of you and have my fingers crossed you get a BFP!
AQ - time will fly between now and the end of the month, only just over a week to go really!
Harley - Sounds like everything has gone like clockwork for you, fingers crossed that continues with a lovely BFP!!
AFM - Not much to report really. Still downregging, can't even remember what day it is but my baseline scan is the 26th so fingers crossed that goes well and i can start stimming. No real side effects to report apart from the odd headache and feeling not quite with it. Starting to get sick of jabbing now and i have a bit of bruise starting to appear. 

Happy Strike today tomorrow, for the civil servants amongst us!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok. x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck cvah xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake the bruise will be worth it in the end! Wishes I was on strike tomorrow but our union didn't ballot,

Cvaeh will be checking tomorrow, fx its your BFP!


----------



## africaqueen

Harley- Congrats on being pupo! such a special but nerve wrecking time! i remember feeling odd after transfer as that's it then with regards to appts and jabs etc an i felt lost both cycle but enjoy every minute of this time as its a lovely 'bubble' to be in and i didnt appreciate how much so really x

Lovetoeatcake- Glad your finding DR ok and lots of luck for the 26th x

Cvaeh- EVERYTHING crossed for you for tomorrow! hope an pray its wonderful news x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- We will get invoice for prescription tomorrow so feeling nervous as we were originally quoted for 6 amps per day and il be on 8 per day so gonna be a big bill but has to be done eh xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- it will be worth it cxxx baby dust xxxx

Harley- baby dust


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ - it still shocks me how expensive the drugs are. For those tiny little vials of liquid! Hope it's not too much more!

Well I spoke a bit too soon yesterday, despite the temp outside I feel like someone has turned the temperature up in my body about twenty degrees! Lol


----------



## bugs

AQ definitely shop around for your drugs. The prices of Menopur varies massively. We used central homecare and Menopur was £13.65 per vial and I'm sure the script that the clinic give us it was nearly £18 xxx 

Congrats Harley on being pupo, As AQ said try and enjoy it as it is quite stressful. 

AFM I had my D&C at the women's on Monday it all went fine so we can finally move on. I've arranged some counselling so I've got my 1st session next week I'm finding myself becoming very bitter and I don't want to be that way but I suppose after 3 losses it's going to come out in someway. Just want to get myself right before we go again. I might take a break from here so if you don't see me as much of course I'll pop in and check on everyone but think I need some time off xxxx


----------



## clarkea

Hi all.

I am attending the open evening at Liverpool womens hospital this evening and im just wondering how lo g will it take for the ball to start rolling with ivf? Ive been told i will have my first appointment a couple of weeks after open eve by a friend but checking with u gals? 

Thanks


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Fully understand you needing some time out and im glad you now have some closure, but im so sorry you had to go through this after so many cycles. Life sucks but never lose hope x

Cvaeh- Any news?? thinking of you lots x

clarkea - Hi and welcome to the thread :) i have had 2 NHS cycles and we start our 3rd cycle end of the mth which is now costing us a LOT. lol. When you go to PIE you get all the consent forms etc and forms for bloods for u an your partner and once they are done an results in you get a joint consultation appt around 2wks later providing all is fine with results. I was not immune to german measles so i had to have a course of MMR jabs and then we were able to start once i was immune, so as long as results are all ok, things go quite fast after PIE. Good luck x

OMG girls i have had the day from hell! found out this morning our insurance company won't cover us for the joy rider that wrote our car off last week and the police have closed the case due to lack of evidence so we are without a car now and no way of affording one. Then i got the invoice for IVF/ICSI which was £4000 so called to pay that and then they tell me that the drugs are a whooping £1550!!!! cannot believe it! we were working on around £1200 so dont have enough money now. Had to go cap in hand to my poor dad once again for the extra :( he has no savings at all now and is having to cut back on everything which makes me feel so awful! dh is as useful as a chocolate teapot and just sits there with his head in the clouds whilst im running myself into the ground with stress over trying to get the money together. He is f**k all support tbh and never has been. Its a good job i have my dad and you girls to talk to. Obviously he wants end result=baby, but he couldnt care less how we get the money(me taking hand outs from my dad) or all the stress of the cycle and he didnt with previous 2 cycles but at least then we didnt have this financial strain. Ah geez i need a break. Stressed to bits. Sorry for moaning. Just so bloody fed up today xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Clarke - welcome to the site. AQ has pretty much filled you in but good luck with it all. 

AQ- that's shitty! So unfair with the joy rider. Your dad sounds an amazing man, hopefully he will be an amazing grandad soon :) As for dh- rant as much as you need. Men have this ivf stuff so easy! Remember dh "needing a break" from doing the injections etc because it was getting too much.... like we can get a break!!! You know where I am if you need me xx


----------



## MrsE75

Harley - congrats on PUPO. 

Cveah - thinking of you and got everything crossed for you xx

AQ - insurance companies are the pits!!! Why won't they cover you were keys left in it or something? Regarding drugs - definately call a few places but to be honest my last cycle the drugs were about the same but I was on menopur pens which are expensive. Worthwhile checking cos you can save ££. Good luck. Bless your dad that's sooo sweet. 

Afm - I have been weighing up if to do my frozen cycle this month given that any transfer wouldn't be until May but think I will give myself another month to get fitter, money together and hopefully a new job. Ive got an interview on Monday been advised that I could be there 3 hours. No idea what the heck they are going to do with me all that time so fingers crossed!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lindy and yeah some men are utter crap at dealing with anything in this life and sadly im married to one of them! it just gets me down how i have to get through all this on my own when it should be a couples thing. Its like im a single woman having this treatment and that sucks. He needs to grow up ffs!! thank god for my dad or i would have nobody outside of this forum to talk to about it all really. Starting to get really fed up xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Aq I've messages you already but sending massive hugs. Try not to let all this rubbish distract you at the moment - easier said than done x x x 

Cvaeh, I hope no news on here is good news! Keeping everything crossed x x x

Bugs, its alright to feel bitter, but I'm glad your getting the help you need. I'm seeing a counsellor in town - independent of the women's and I'm really starting to see the positive results. It was tough going the first 8 weeks but now hubby informs me I'm like the old me again - so if it helps definitely do it

Mrse good luck, I'm interviewing people on Monday! How odd! Ours arn't that long though, they've got to do presentations etc.

Clarkea welcome to the thread. Your wait depends on a number of things, but it goes quite quickly - you'll be really surprised. What's your story so far?

Afm not to much report on this end I'm afraid. Just busy with work and coping with everything else. Still counting down to laparoscopy but I see dr k within a fortnight now so hopefully will get our start date for our frozen ones!


----------



## bugs

AQ did you get the reg of the joy riders car coz it will be their insurance that you would claim from totally ridiculous that you have been left with no car !! 

I hear ya over the price of meds, I managed to stockpile enough gestone and clexane from when I was pregnant to use on my next cycle so that will defo bring the cost down by a couple of hundred quid xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Thank you. Cross posted there so missed it sorry. Good luck for your FET and your interview x

Gemz- Thanks hun. Getting closer for you now x

Bugs- Yes the prices are awful! tbh i am going to see my gp tomorrow to see if he can help somehow with cost as it is so unfair to be taking so much off my dad when he is a pensioner x

Well iv just called 'healthcare at home' and they said send them the script for a quote via email. I have not paid for any drugs as yet, and have paid in full for ICSI so can i still try and source drugs elsewhere or am i tied to pharmasure now the hewitt have said they are sending them my script?? xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- a month will fly by. I think best to get yourself 100% to give it the best go you can xx

AQ- maybe we could organise a coffee for everybody one day during the week (or weekend but I struggle of a weekend) The more people around to lean on through a cycle the better. I can manage most week days with notice but would have to be late morning onwards because I struggle getting everything together and Thomas ready!


----------



## bugs

AQ of you haven't paid then they won't do anything with the script but if you do go with a different chemist don't hang around coz you'll need to get a signed private prescription from the women's and from my experience with them that may take a few days you'll then post that to whoever you use and they take payment and arrange delivery xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh AQ. Massive hugs, :hugs: it's outrageous how expensive it all is, if you ever consider doing a car boot sale or anything I have lots of things I'd be happy to donate for you. If I ever get round to actually selling them myself I'd also be happy to put the funds raised towards your drugs... I hope you aren't offended at all by that but I am serious, lots of DVDs CDs, many unused baby clothes (but you could also have these once you get your :bfp: )
I am so sorry for all you are going through & still would love to meet up for a drink.

Best of luck to everyone else & those that are PUPO, hope you get your :bfp: very soon.

Xx


----------



## cvaeh

Well it was a bfn for me. Not even a sniff of a second line. Kind of knew it would be but still totally gutted and we still have the massive black hole in our life x x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh cvaeh :hugs: I have no idea what to say... It's just not fair... Nowhere near fair, I'm really sorry :hugs:
x


----------



## harley81

So sorry to hear your news cveah, don't know what to say, but sending :hugs: x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Does that apply even though i have paid in full for the ICSI? finance said they would be faxing my script through to pharmasure and that they would call me directly tomorrow for payment? im defo going to ask our GP about help with costs as seems a few people have managed to get some joy so worth a go eh x

Lisa- Ah your post was so lovely! thank you so much. I am touched. Honestly don't know what i would do without you ladies and defo yes to the coffee! x

Lindy- Yes deffo up for a meet up. Would be lovely. I am free anytime during the week so arrange a date that suits all and il be there :) x

Cvaeh - :cry::hugs: Words fail me. I am sat here in tears for you. I am so so sorry this journey is so difficult for some of us, esp you and bugs:nope: im here if you need to talk. x


----------



## bugs

They might have faxed your script but they won't dispense it till you've paid so when they ring just tell them you'll call back when you can pay but if it's cheaper elsewhere just ring the women's and ask for a private prescription. 

Cvaeh I'm so sorry it wasn't your time. We will get there we haven't had it easy but that's what will make us amazing parents one day. It's just a case of persevering and finding the right way. If our next go doesn't work I'm straight to donor eggs abroad not the way I planned it but it's another option xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh, I'm really sorry sweetheart. You really don't deserve a fail. I know it's hard but stay positive we're ally thinking of you. Anything I can do let me now. I'm sure it will e your time for a BFP and healthy pregnancy soon x x x

AQ can't help with the drugs I'm afraid, but I know there was an article in the echo not that long ago that Asda where doing fertility drugs really cheap. Might one to give them a try x x x

Lindy, a coffee sounds a fab idea! Maybe after Easter? X x x


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- massive hugs to you. It's heartbreaking waiting for that second line. Sending you love. Xx

What about a Wednesday after Easter. Any suggestions for a nice place for coffee? Xx

(AQ- count me in if you want stuff for car boot. ) xx


----------



## susiesue

Cvaeh I'm so so sorry, sending hugs to you and your oh :hugs::hugs: xx 

AQ sorry you had a crap day, men just don't think the same way as women and can be really useless in situations like this. We are all here for you. And btw I saw 2 magpies again yesterday!! 

Count me in for coffee and car boots! I'm not back to work till may so free during the week xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Cvaeh - I am so sorry. Try and stay strong and as Bugs says, one day you will both be absolutely amazing parents.
Bugs - Again im so sorry for what you are going through right now and i really hope the counselling helps you.
AQ - Grr that is so maddening!!! Why won't the insurance company pay out? Why are the drugs so expensive! And why oh why are men so useless! Try and keep positive hun, you are going to need it for your cycle. x
MrsE- lots of luck with your interview next week! 
Lisa - what a lovely gesture. I have lots of stuff for a car boot sale as well if needed!

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls. Means the world xxx

Lindy- Yes a wed after Easter sounds fab to me! if everyone else agrees just name the date and il be there. There is actually a coffee shop called 'central perk' in Liverpool that is supposed to be a exact replica of the one in friends which could be nice?? not sure where it is but think its by hatton gardens x

Thanks to all the girls offering stuff for a car boot sale. Really appreciate the kindness so much! i may well do one soon once weather gets bit better xxx

Well girls, i have been to see our GP this morning and asked her for help with supplying some of the meds on a NHS script to try and reduce costs. She has to consult with the practice manager and the senior partner but said she will let me know by tomorrow lunch time as she knows time is of the essence right now and if they cant do it, i need to call pharmasure back and pay them the £1550 :( i did call the hewitt to ask for script details so i can email to get a quote from 'healthcare at home' and they point blank refused and said i HAVE to use their supplier so they know its the real deal?! i thought you could source meds from other companies but apparently not. She obviously said its fine if my GP wants to pick up the bill but aside from that has to be pharmasure xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Lets hope your GP can do something. It must be such a shock when you have an amount in your head and suddenly its £350 dearer. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, have I slept for 9 months and now it's winter? This weather. Is mental! Hope everyone is doing ok!

Harley how you getting on with 2ww?

AQ any news from GP?


----------



## Lindylou

How did it go with gp AQ? Xx


----------



## harley81

AQ- fingers crossed your go can help with the cost of the meds :)

I'm trying not to symptom spot..... It's hard trying to resist googling! I had a terrible day in work, and my boss is soooo not supportive, we're in the middle of buying a house, so I asked to take 2 days annual leave after Easter to move and she said yes.... But she can't understand why I need 2 days!!! 

Ironically my tummy has swollen so I look 6 months pregnant :( have been trying to hide it in work with big cardis as if even 1 person asked 'when's it due?' I would explode! Maybe a tad hormonal ATM lol.

Big hugs to all :)


----------



## Lindylou

When do you test Harley? Xx


----------



## harley81

Not till next Friday, bet this week will drag! We know the person we are buying the house from, so hopefully they will let us start moving some bits and pieces next Friday, it will be a strange day. I'm crossing my fingers for the old saying of 'new house, new baby' even though I feel like smacking all the well meaning relatives that have been saying that (not knowing about our journey)! I'm a horrible person today! X


----------



## africaqueen

Girls- Our lovely GP has decided to fund the entire cost of the meds and gave me a NHS script earlier with relevant meds on it!!!! I am over the moon! i am now able to give my dad back the extra money he gave us and we have a bit of cash left over incase we are lucky enough to get a frostie this time around :) This is the 1st time in a long time we have had any luck so i feel very thankful and ended up nearly crying in GP's surgery! she ended up hugging me and telling me how much she wants this to work. Very emotional day! so relieved and i just cannot wait to get started now! whoop whoop! xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

africaqueen said:


> Girls- Our lovely GP has decided to fund the entire cost of the meds and gave me a NHS script earlier with relevant meds on it!!!! I am over the moon! i am now able to give my dad back the extra money he gave us and we have a bit of cash left over incase we are lucky enough to get a frostie this time around :) This is the 1st time in a long time we have had any luck so i feel very thankful and ended up nearly crying in GP's surgery! she ended up hugging me and telling me how much she wants this to work. Very emotional day! so relieved and i just cannot wait to get started now! whoop whoop! xxx

Fantastic news Hun x


----------



## Lindylou

africaqueen said:


> Girls- Our lovely GP has decided to fund the entire cost of the meds and gave me a NHS script earlier with relevant meds on it!!!! I am over the moon! i am now able to give my dad back the extra money he gave us and we have a bit of cash left over incase we are lucky enough to get a frostie this time around :) This is the 1st time in a long time we have had any luck so i feel very thankful and ended up nearly crying in GP's surgery! she ended up hugging me and telling me how much she wants this to work. Very emotional day! so relieved and i just cannot wait to get started now! whoop whoop! xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Couldn't be more thrilled!!!! (Until you get your BFP :winkwink:) xxxxxxx


----------



## susiesue

Wow Africa your gp is amazing!!! :happydance: Sooo please for you :) 

Harley :hugs: hope this week goes quick for you 

What is with this weather???? Xx


----------



## Lisa40

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

:yipee: AQ - about time you had some luck :yipee:

Ohhh I'm nearly crying here myself - your GP is an angel :dance:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you so much girls. All of you mean the world to me an get me through some awful times so its so nice to be able to share today's good news with you for a change and i am so appreciative of our lovely GP! She is a little angel xxx


----------



## bugs

AQ I'm really please you hot help with your drugs but really pissed off at the same time. This is where the postcode lottery strikes again. I asked my GP if they could help and they said no. No disrespect to you AQ because you absolutely deserve it after the time you've had but you'd think because we got no free treatment they could at least help with drugs !!! I also read on here recently that a lady had just got funding for ivf for her 2nd child. I must have dickhead written right across my forehead !!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Oh bugs that's terrible :hugs:

I presume you have told your GP that others have had the help, what did they say to that? It's really not fair at all that people are treated so differently!

x


----------



## Lindylou

Oh bugs that is do unfair. It really shouldn't be such a battle for everybody. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- As regards GP helping with funding the meds side of things, its nothing to do with the usual IVF postcode lottery as GP's can make the decision themselves on funding the drugs as long as the partners of the practice agree so it comes down to what sort of GP you have and we are lucky ours is right behind us all the way. I would look into changing docs before your next cycle and go and see them and ask for meds funding. It depends on the doc. Good luck! you defo deserve some help. Shocking about a woman who already has a child getting IVF funding really but then again i know a couple who got 2 fully funded cycles and she had 2 kids already. Her new partner had none so they appealed based on that. Not fair how much the rules vary from case to case xxx


----------



## bugs

Our doctor is really good but it is a pretty big practice so maybe the other doctors didn't agree but I'll definitely be writing to them again and I can use your case AQ if that's ok because at the time I just asked on the off chance coz I didn't know anyone who'd been successful. I hope that didn't come across as having a go at you AQ as I really didn't mean that. I know of people who've lied about their partners not having kids and got free treatment and if I'd have known that at the time I would have done the same thing !!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs, its a shitty system, but its better than what those in America, Australia and other countries get. It's not much but at least we get some support, chin up sweetie x x x

AQ said it on fb but I couldn't be more pleased for you. Fx this is the start of your good luck! Hopefully it comes in threes so you'll get your BFP and a frosties to boot

Snow by mine is getting worse! And to make matters worse hubby found out he didn't get the job (he had an interview today) would like him to get a break just not fair x x x


----------



## bugs

That's the problem though the Gemz we've had nothing from the NHS. I feel really let down by the whole system. I understand that my OH has kids but they are 21 and 18 so it's not like I can be a big part in them growing up as they are adults already. Probably just me being over sensitive roll on Tuesday for counselling !!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs I'm soo sorry. I'm really surprised you didn't get any funding, as I've heard of people in your situation get funding. It totally sucks, and I see the unfairness everyday as I work in the NHS. I'm sure counselling will help you develop a coping strategy - it has for me but in typical NHS style the waiting list was months, and I didn't want to go to the HC as its not just fertility issues that was causing my depression so I've ended up going private x x x


----------



## bugs

I got my counselling through work, it's only 6 sessions but I think that should be enough xx


----------



## Likklegemz

That's good! We've got counselling at work too - with it being the NHS but I couldn't be seen for a while there too, in the end I thought 35 quid a session would be worth it

I've been chatting to AQ and I know the weekend is tough for a lot of people, so how about meeting up on Thursday 4th April - to anyone who fancies it. Could be just a coffee or a bite to eat what ever anyone fancies - what do you girls think x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- All of the partners and practice manager have to agree to the funding of the meds and if they have overstretched their 'budget' that could be a reason why they said no as it would put them in the red. Not that it should matter but some people are different to others. I am sorry your so annoyed. I understand fully. I just wish you had not told them at the start that your dh had kids or you would of got 2 cycles on the NHS like so many others do :( no fair at all. I didn't write a letter though, i just went and seen our gp and asked her to help. Maybe the informal approach works better and makes it seem not such a big deal? worth a shot but as i say, they all have to agree but can be done as i have proven that. It does appear to be rare that gp's are willing to do this though so i have been fortunate for once! lol x

Gemz- 4th of April sounds good to me so count me in :) x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ not that it makes much difference to you but it's also the end of the financial year soon, if they have too much surplus in the bank so to speak they have to give it back to central government - that's the way it works in our trust too x x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah well that could of helped sway the decision too then. Bugs- Worth seeing your GP in next couple of weeks and outcome maybe diff! xxx


----------



## Lisa40

4th April sounds good to me, my OH is off for half term so will be able to look after LO. Will be lovely to meet you all.
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

That's fab! What time is best for everyone?


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

AQ really pleased for you. Xx


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone

AQ: sorry you were having such a rubbish time but glad to see you had a strike of luck with the GP - great news. You just waiting for AF then and away you go yes?

Harley? any news on test? everything crossed here for you 

Caveah: so sorry the result wasnt positive for you it really does suck - big hugs comming your way :hugs:

Gems: how long after your lap will you be starting again? frostie this time yes?

afm: AF arrived yesterday - lots of pain, full of cold and have a cyst at the back of my throat which makes it painful to eat and causes earache - just dandy - hoping the cold buggers off want to be on top form starting stimms - base line on Wednesday x Not really having flushes like I was last time while DRg but I am quite moody but I just think people shoudl stop pissing me off :haha:

Snowed in here at the moment to - had to walk to work yesterday (booo) Im so unfiit and walking in the snow is hardwork - so dedicated to the job ;) for those of us who bothered to walk in were rewarded with a bacon bap :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Thank you :) How is your pregnancy going? x

Melbram- Thanks and lots of luck to you for stimming x

Gemz, Lindy, Lisa and gang- What time suits you for the coffee meet up? I am free anytime really. Lindy and i were discussing this yesterday and said that the 'central perk' cafe in town might be a nice idea? esp for fans of 'Friends' as its a replica of the one from the show x

AFM- I just went and put my script into the chemist and she said the cetrotide, proggesterone pessaries, HCG shot and all needles and syringes etc will be there on Monday but the meniopur(think that's spelt wrong, its a new brand the hc are using. Never had it before. Used menopur and fostimon previous cycles) needs to be sent direct from supplier so takes 4-5 working days. She said she will put urgent on the email but if worst comes to the worst il go and get it from supplier myself on thursday as they are based in Warrington. So its all systems go! I am mega excited! Going to meet the girls for a nice meal and few glasses of wine tonight to celebrate as dh is working. Later in the evening i am doing my sponsored ghost hunt in memory of my mum for the MNDA so cant wait! if anyone wants to sponsor me, please let me know and il send you the link to my just giving page ;) xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Just a quick post from me.

Great news about getting your drugs from your drugs gp. Hopefully its a sign of things to come.

afm- not feeling great. It just seems to unfair that some people get kids in easily and don't even bother looking after them properly and here we are all struggling but would give them so much love and time. We may book a holiday over Easter just don't know whether we can afford it x x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah god Cvaeh i know exactly what you mean :(
I feel it for you and bugs more than anyone and i pray you both get your happiness soon. Life is so unfair. I hope you manage to fund a little break away as im sure will do you the world of good. Try and make our meet up after Easter as would be lovely to see you and we can all support eachother xxx


----------



## Lindylou

africaqueen said:


> Jamie- Thank you :) How is your pregnancy going? x
> 
> Melbram- Thanks and lots of luck to you for stimming x
> 
> Gemz, Lindy, Lisa and gang- What time suits you for the coffee meet up? I am free anytime really. Lindy and i were discussing this yesterday and said that the 'central perk' cafe in town might be a nice idea? esp for fans of 'Friends' as its a replica of the one from the show x
> 
> AFM- I just went and put my script into the chemist and she said the cetrotide, proggesterone pessaries, HCG shot and all needles and syringes etc will be there on Monday but the meniopur(think that's spelt wrong, its a new brand the hc are using. Never had it before. Used menopur and fostimon previous cycles) needs to be sent direct from supplier so takes 4-5 working days. She said she will put urgent on the email but if worst comes to the worst il go and get it from supplier myself on thursday as they are based in Warrington. So its all systems go! I am mega excited! Going to meet the girls for a nice meal and few glasses of wine tonight to celebrate as dh is working. Later in the evening i am doing my sponsored ghost hunt in memory of my mum for the MNDA so cant wait! if anyone wants to sponsor me, please let me know and il send you the link to my just giving page ;) xxx

Enjoy your night out AQ- and before you start feeling guilty - HAVE YOUR WINE and enjoy it :thumbup: What is MNDA? 
As for coffee, earliest I can get there is about 12-12:30. Heaven knows how I will ever manage getting in to work for 8:30 in a few months. Xx



cvaeh said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a quick post from me.
> 
> Great news about getting your drugs from your drugs gp. Hopefully its a sign of things to come.
> 
> afm- not feeling great. It just seems to unfair that some people get kids in easily and don't even bother looking after them properly and here we are all struggling but would give them so much love and time. We may book a holiday over Easter just don't know whether we can afford it x x

:hugs: it broke my heart seeing people stood outside the women's smoking and not caring about the baby they were carrying as I went into the HC. It is not strong enough to say it pissed me off massively and still does. :hugs: 

When I was rushed to theatre after Thomas was born I was telling them I was so lucky and they thought I was nuts but explained that I knew I was lucky because knew how many women here would chop their arms off t trade places with me. That's not meant to sound naff- I just really am grateful and pray you all get there as you deserve it so much. Unless you have been there you don't understand, that's why this site and hopefully meeting for coffee helps us all :hugs:


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Lindy I totally agree, I feel so lucky to be pregnant and at first I felt bad being on here, but I never got pregnant by mistake, I had to go through the tests the ivf and the drugs and the emotions, I just got lucky!
Been reading pick me up today and and there's a story of a lady who had tried for a baby for 14 years and she had pcos then she got used to the idea and one day found out she was 28 weeks pregnant! I know it's not the same as actually going through ivf but am I right lindy had a miracle natural baby? It can happen when you least expect it and I hope and prey each of you get your little miracle xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Wow a lot has happened since i last popped my head in here!
AQ - All i can say is woop woop!! That amazing news hun, hopefully the good luck will continue this year for you and everyone else!
Bugs- I agree the whole system is unfair, everyone should be treated the same. 
Cvaeh -I'm sorry you aren't feeling so great. It makes me so angry as well whenever we go to the Hewitt and there are heavily pregnant women outside smoking. They have absolutely no idea the struggle we go through and what we would do to be in their shoes.
Melbram - sorry you are feeling poorly. How long have you been downregging now? I am due my scan on Tuesday and apart from the odd headache and 1 night of feeling like my temperature had risen 100 degrees i have been ok. Starting to worry its not working because of the lack of side effects!


----------



## sarahlou1985

Hey does anyone know what the wait is like at the womens? We will be paying because I already have a daughter from a previous relationship. I'm torn between here and CARE Manchester but if the wait isn't too bad I would rather pay that bit extra to have treatment at the womens?


----------



## bugs

Hi Sarahlou I have had treatment at both clinics and would choose Care over the Women's even if it meant waiting a little longer. Although the Hewitt centre is ok my experience with Care was much better and although I'm not pregnant yet I'm confident they'll get me there. Good Luck with what you decide xxx


----------



## Melbram

Melbram - sorry you are feeling poorly. How long have you been downregging now? I am due my scan on Tuesday and apart from the odd headache and 1 night of feeling like my temperature had risen 100 degrees i have been ok. Starting to worry its not working because of the lack of side effects![/QUOTE said:

> started on the 11th March so two weeks tomorrow x When did you start? I remember panicking when on the stimms praying my follies were growing and ended up with 19 eggs :haha: Good luck for Tuesday x hope you can start yours stimms soon x


----------



## harley81

I officially hate the 2ww! Am half way through and am having horrible period type cramps which scare me and have turned into a major crank, poor hubby! Need to stop obsessing and step away from google. Hubby says 'what will be will be' which is as much use as a chocolate teapot lol! Hope all you ladies are well :)


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Harley i know the 2ww is a nightmare, but hate to say this - hubby is right ;) don't tell him i said that! haha. Nearly there xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hang in there Harley! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey girls

Harley it'll soon I be over stay positive.

Just a quick one from me, I'm waiting to gonin the dentist, so one phone and can't see everyone's post - any time next Thursday is fine with me - coffe at central perk sounds cool x x x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Harley. So sorry it's dragging. It'll be test day before you know it :thumbup:

& anytime on Thurs is fine for me too :yipee:

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Yaaay coffee at central perk it is then?? Count me in for sure xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Say the afternoonish? How about 2? I've never been there before do you need a reservation?


----------



## Lindylou

I can be there from 12 onwards so just let me know when everybody can get there! Exciting :)


----------



## africaqueen

Girls- I have never been either. Depends on numbers but if a lot of us are going it maybe best to book?? anytime is fine for me so il go with majority x

AFM- Very strange thing just happened, i was halfway through typing this and i heard a loud tweet coming from our kitchen (we live in a 1st floor flat) and it got louder and louder. I went outside to look up and we have a small hole near the boiler vent and as i looked up a young blackbird popped out of the hole, looked down at me and flew away... well just looked up possible meanings and found this...

Blackbirds

If you see two male blackbirds perching next to each other this means good luck, and if blackbirds nest near your house you will be lucky enough to look forward to a whole year of good fortune. Blackbirds are also regarded as the messengers of those who have died.

Feeling even more positive now. I was feeling very low just prior to this as i was thinking of my mum and how much i miss her xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh wow AQ. That's fab. Awwww cute little blackbird :dance:

I walk past central perk most days on my way into town from where I live, do you want me to pop in & ask if we'll need to book anything.

How many of us will there be?

x


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- That would be great :) up to now its me, you, Gemz, Lindy. Not sure who else?? xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi girls sorry I can't make Thursday cos I'm working but hope you all have a lovely time xx

AQ - take any good luck signs I say!! Whooooo for the next round. 

Afm - had my mega long interview today not sure how it went. On the ivf front we were debating if to go with my next AF but think we've decided to ourselves another month to get over everything that's happened this far. It will be 1 year in may that I miscarried so not really wanting to do a cycle which means finding out around the same date just not sure it's good karma! X


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- that is lovely. Little blackbird. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Ooh i didn't know that bout blackbirds! That's super fab! We have a nest in our garden, which our lily (our cat my profile pic) has repeatedly tried to get at, but keeps failing! 

Lindy, would be awesome if you could do that, I think it's just three of us! Any times good for me as I'm off that week - I'm getting hair cut in the evening though so can't be out late!

Mrse go with your gut, I'm sure what ever you decide will be the best, giving yourself a little bit of time to recover might be a good thing,


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Everyone,

Harley- Hope you are ok, try and keep yourself as busy as possible and stay away from Google! haha easier said than done i know. Fingers crossed for you!

AQ- I'm not a superstitious person, but i would definitely take that as a good sign! Not long now!

MRSE- i think it is good to take time out and have a break from it all. Hope you are ok.

I would love to meet up with you all but I am in work. Have a fab time, i have been dying to go there, i am a big friends fan.

AFM- Had my scan today, all went fine. Got shown how to do the stims, which is still confusing me a bit, but hopefully will be fine. All systems go now and i am getting a bit scared!


----------



## harley81

Ooh cake it's exciting though isn't it starting stimms, when do you go for your next scan?

Hope you ladies have a nice meet up, I'd love to come and meet you all, but I'll be in work too :(.

Afm I have a dodgy stomach and am sooooo tired I can't stay awake for long. I came home from work and my boss has sent me an email about the amount of sickness I've had.... I've only taken 1 day sickness for the ivf so far, and as for Ibs I can't help it if sometimes it kicks off and I need to be near a loo! She has been rather unsympathetic, and I'm beginning to wish I'd got a doctors note for the 2ww!

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls

Got my meds today from the chemist so all ready to go!! soooo excited now!
What i wanted to ask was, what have you girls used for trigger (hcg)? I have always used ovritrelle but it is 'pregnyl' iv been given? its 1 amp and 1 water which i have to mix myself and then inject. Last cycle i had a pen? im fine with mixing etc anyway just wondered if anyone had the same? Also there were no drawing up needles or syringes in my pack so the nurse at the hewitt said she will give me those when i go for my scan so feeling very excited and relieved now. Just want AF to show on time! she is due Fri or sat xxx


----------



## harley81

That's fab news about getting the drugs and starting this weekend :). I used gonasi as my trigger, which was also powder and water that wasn't kept in the fridge x


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley I can give you some information on the law and ivf sickness if you need it, I had a bit of an awkward time last year with my boss.

My trigger was the same as Harley's AQ!

Afm only had yesterday off for leave from weekend in bath with my mum, but the amount of work I've come back to is insane!! Roll on half term week! X x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
This is powder an water but has to be kept in the fridge and i have read online that pregnyl is made with actual urine from preg women and that ovritelle is synthetic but dont know if this is true! haha xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Harley, My next scan is the 5 April. I'm praying that i get a few decent follicles. My AMH is on the low side and this is my main concern.

Hi AQ - Yes i have Gonsai to trigger as well. Ewww Wee?? Really? haha Hope AF arrives on time for you. xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake I'm sure you'll be fine don't worry too much about AMH its still new x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Yey AQ. Nearly there!! Cxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls just a quick one from me today! I'm in work but ive been dying to tell someone other than work- it's not ivf related but I'm over the moon!

Our syndicate in work has won the euro millions! Not the jackpot obviously but we got 5 numbers meaning we won 41k!!! Between us all we got £4000 each!!! I can't believe it! Hubby and I have decided to put it aside incase we need private ivf! Can't believe our luck x x x


----------



## harley81

That is fantastic news gemz! Thanks for the offer of the info, but I don't think i'll need to go any further as I spoke to HR earlier who said that it's no problem and even if the amount of sickleave i've taken triggers a referral to occy health the doctor there will say it's treament related and that's the end of it. 

My house move is turning into a bigger saga than war and peace, my solicitor is away this week and his replacement just phoned and said the people buying mine don't have to move next Tuesday so we don't need to rush.....Hang on a sec hubby and I have arranged a van and booked time off work next Tue, and with my boss there is NO WAY of rearranging, bloomin' solicitors!!!!

Ah well, test day is fast approaching, don't feel too optimistic with my luck of late :(


----------



## Melbram

wow Gems what fab news :D

Harley: when is test day now?

afm: back from baseline today - start stimms saturday with rescans 4th and 8th April so anticipate EC on the 10th April.....its all happening ;)


----------



## harley81

Hi Mel, it's supposed to be Sat, but i'm going to test on Fri as there's no way I can resist when i'll be at home for the bank holiday!


----------



## Lindylou

Yey Likkle!! Fabulous news. 

Harley- good luck .... If you can last till Friday ;)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Wow Gemz - Thats amazing news!! 
Harley - moving house is so stressful, Hope you sort it all out. Fingers crossed for Friday as well. Just a word of warning, i know someone who tested early and got negatives all the way up to the day before and then got a positive on her actual test day.
Melbram - Ooh how come your nest scan is the day before me? Is that because they need to check you more, didnt you produce a lot of follies last time?


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls, sorry not posted for ages but have been trying to keep up with the news. 

Gemz that's fab news!!! Hopefully you will get your bfp from your frostie and then you'll have a nice bit of money put away to spoil your lo x. 

AQ I'm sooo excited for your cycle, I love the blackbird story, it has to be a good sign xx 

Harley good luck for Friday x 

Love to and Melbram good luck for your cycles x 

I would love to join you ladies for coffee but I would have to bring my lo as have no childcare in the week. If that's a prob then I completely understand. I can't believe I never realised there was a central perk in Liverpool!! 

Wishing everyone a happy Easter and sending lots of babydust for all of your cycles xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

I want to win the lottery! Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Wow gemz that's great news!!

I went to central perk today & they said if it was just 4-5 of us then there's no need to book for that time on a Thursday :thumbup:

Susie, it would be fine with me if you brought your LO but then I am one of the lucky ones so I would completely understand if AQ & gemz were uncomfortable. :hugs:
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Wooohooooo!!! soooo made up for you! great stoke of luck and im sure more will follow! fab you have the money as a stand by should you need to have a private cycle too x

Lindy- Yeees not long at all now! few days and il be having my scan if AF plays ball an turns up on time! lol x

Harley- Wow can't believe you are in process of moving and having IVF too! your braver than me. Couldnt cope with double stresses. lol Lots of luck for Fri x

Melbram- Fab news you can start stimms! if AF arrives on time for me i will probs not be too far behind you x

Susie- Personally i am around babies all the time as most of our friends have babies so no prob with me if you bring LO x

Lisa- Great! its a date then :) so is it 2pm on 4th April right? x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls thanks so much! It still hasn't sunk in yet! I nearly lost the tickets too, as I'm in charge! Should have seen me this morning, was checking our 10 lines and I kept looking at the numbers on the screen and then on the ticket! Our office is open plan and I just screamed! Couldn't believe it. Had to get one of my work colleagues to check the numbers and we've hardly done any work today! As I'm the sydicte manager I've got to fill out some forms and well get a cheque from the post office. They won't pay out cash at that amount, so it'll go into my account then go into everyone's account later that day! Everyone's already planning on how to spend it!

Susiesue, I've got no problem with your little one coming along! My baby sister is 3 and my best friends have little ones so I'm used to them! Don't worry and come along!

Harley Friday will be here before you know it

Gem x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps were about is it?

Really looking forward to it x x x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is okay.

Gemz- that is such exciting news. i don't know anyone else that has won big money.

Harley- good luck for test day.

afm- have had a rough couple of days emotionally but feel a bit better today. Still have real down thoughts so have to keep busy. We have booked a holiday to tenerife next week so looking forward to that. Don't think i will be able to make the meet up as think my nephew and niece are here. Have fun.

good luck to all those ladies in the middle of their cycles x x x


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: cvaeh, sorry you've been having a tough time, I'm sure a week in the sun will do you a world of good :yipee:

So that's 5 of us so far for thurs 4th April at 2pm (& a LO) me,AQ Gemz, Susie and lindy :thumbup: anyone else is also more than welcome obviously :hugs:

It's just off dale street on Hatton gardens, there's a map here if anyone needs it

https://www.central-perk.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Lisa, that's actually pretty embarrassing! I lived on Hutton gardens in Victoria halls when I was a student! Lol!


----------



## Lisa40

^^^ :rofl:


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Cvaeh- Glad you are feeling a bit better. Hope you have a really great holiday and it gives you the time and space to make you feel yourself again. x

Quick Question - I started the stim injections yesterday and oh my goodness how fiddly!! I am going out for a meal on Monday and will have to do the injection in the toilets. Has anyone else done this before? Did you manage it ok? I did it last week with the buserelin and that wasnt a problem.


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake I had a similar problem! Make sure you've got a plastic box to put your needle in, you can take it an hour either side of your usual time if that helps? X x


----------



## harley81

I had to do mine in the toilets when we went for a meal before going to see Phantom of the Opera! It wasn't a problem, although I did have visions of the door coming open and everyone seeing me 'shooting up' in the loos!

I am driving myself mad on knicker watch today, as even though I have very irregular periods, once I ovulate I usually have a 14 day luteal phase. I keep dashing to the loo, my work colleagues must think i've got the runs lol :blush:


----------



## Lisa40

:haha: Harley. When is test day?

xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thanks Ladies - We are going out quite early so i think im just going to have to manage somehow. I should be a bit more efficient at doing it by then anyway. 
Ha Harley i know, i would have to say i am a diabetic or something! when do you test?


----------



## harley81

Test day is officially Sat, but I think i'll do it in the morning as otherwise i'll spend all good Friday clock/ knicker watching!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Harley- well i have my fingers crossed for you. Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Lisa40

Same here Harley. Best of luck xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Harley x

Cvah enjoy holiday x

I did buserrilin in heathcoats toilet! Try and check the toilets first- mine had a little ledge which was handy and take some sanitiser stuff. X


----------



## harley81

Well thank you so much for your good luck, I think your baby dust may have paid off, I caved and tested early......Bfp! Still trying to be a bit cautious after last time, but we are thrilled :)


----------



## Melbram

Lovetoeatcake said:


> Wow Gemz - Thats amazing news!!
> Harley - moving house is so stressful, Hope you sort it all out. Fingers crossed for Friday as well. Just a word of warning, i know someone who tested early and got negatives all the way up to the day before and then got a positive on her actual test day.
> Melbram - Ooh how come your nest scan is the day before me? Is that because they need to check you more, didnt you produce a lot of follies last time?

Its my first scan after starting stimms this Saturday - 5 days of stimms then scan normal practice isnt it? that what I had last time - actually my scan days etc are exactly the same as last time - I had loads of follies last time - 19 eggs 

is your scan first or second rescan?


----------



## Melbram

Harley: fantastic news congratualtions!!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley that's brilliant news congrats x x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Congratulations that is brilliant news!!!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Melbram- no my first scan is the tenth day. That's strange!

Harley - fab news!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## susiesue

Congratulations Harley :baby: xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Huge Congratulations Harley xxx


----------



## Lindylou

harley81 said:


> Well thank you so much for your good luck, I think your baby dust may have paid off, I caved and tested early......Bfp! Still trying to be a bit cautious after last time, but we are thrilled :)

:happydance::happydance: congratulations Harley.


----------



## africaqueen

Harley- OMG!:happydance: Huge congrats!!:happydance: xxx



Girls- Does anyone else have a 'retroverted' (tilted womb) and worry about ET? I often wonder is that why previous cycles have failed?? i also wonder does it make a diff that the hewitt dont use ultrasound for ET??
I am still feeling very positive but also worried about this??
xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- my worries were around ET because no us was used and thought a consultant/reg should do it. If I was you I would ask mr kingsland who would he doing it and would us be used and if it isn't ask why. You are paying a lot of money so want the little embie as snug as possible :)


----------



## harley81

Thank you for the lovely messages, it means a lot. Even hubby commented on how supportive and friendly everyone on the thread is (I think he wishes he had someone to talk to, but is a typical bloke so wouldn't open up even if he did!). X


----------



## Likklegemz

Awwww Harley! Has he got a friend he could talk too!?

AQ your in the same position as me. For ET dr kingsland did mine, and I was knocked out as my cervix needed to be dilated - does that help? X x x


----------



## Lisa40

Harley :yipee: :dance: :happydance:

Sooooo pleased for you h&h 9 months :thumbup: & :dust:
xx


----------



## harley81

I think it's hard for men to talk about having trouble conceiving, but his boss actually went through all the investigations, they were lucky and clomid worked for them, but they do talk I think. You know what men are like! He is so chuffed though, he made a vow he'd put £20 in the charity box if we got a positive, he said he's relieved he didn't say the whole of his wages! Lol x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Both my previous transfers were fine hun. Never felt a thing and Hilary did my transfers. Its not that that concerns me, its how do they know where they are releasing the embie without ultrasound? obviously we know women who got pregnant at the hewitt but i do often wonder. As regards transfer, Mr K said he would do it but that the nurses have a much higher success rate as its something they do all the time x

Harley- Aww bless dh. I think its hard for men. Unless its sports or ale they struggle to have a deep conversation. Glad you both got your happy news x

Mekiaussie- I think you have posted in the wrong thread hun ;) this thread is for women having IVF at liverpool womens hospital. Good luck with everything x


AFM- Well girls, AF is due tomorrow but no sign! wouldnt you know it?! lol. Going out for tea tonight with my dh and my dad and got a nice relaxed wkend planned in the hope il be having my scan asap! lol. Hope everyone has a lovely Easter xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi AF- I have a retroverted uterus. I may ask nearer the time. As you are paying, can't you specifically request an ultrasound? Hope AF arrives on time!


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Its difficult to perform a US on a woman with a retroverted uterus as they ask most women to have a full bladder for ET but if you have a retroverted uterus you get told to have a empty bladder and then obviously a US cannot be done. I will ask about it when i go for my baseline scan though xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ NICE reviewed a clinical trial not that long ago and it showed not difference in pregnancy rates. Hope that helps your worries.x x x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I have a retro verted uterus too xx


----------



## Lindylou

Bring your concerns up AQ. You have to feel confident spending all this money and investing yourself in it. Don't let any stone go unturned.


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

I didn't know that AQ! I will defo be asking about it when I go for my next scan. X


----------



## Lmhiggins

Congratulations Harley x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Yes that does make me feel less worried then :) thanks x

Loveto- They told me before ET to make sure i had a empty bladder so im sure they will tell you the same x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- AF is a day late wouldnt you know it! lol. Hope she comes tomorrow so i can call the hewitt on Monday an get this ball rolling xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ - it's as though your body knows something is going on! Mine was late when I was waiting to start as well!


----------



## africaqueen

I know! how weird huh? with both my previous cycles was the same! c'mon AF! haha xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hope AF had turned up AQ!


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ hope AF turned up! 

Happy Easter everyone! X x x


----------



## harley81

Ditto what cake and gems said AQ, fingers crossed :)

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter, we had a tasty roast dinner at mum's which was a nice break from packing and moving stuff to the new house (when I say moving I mean supervising hubby!) x


----------



## africaqueen

Happy Easter girls xxx

STILL no AF! Grrrrrr!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls I'm a little low today my sister had a baby boy last night and AF arrived literally an hour before. DH says I should be happy for her as we are really close but I can't help having a little weep every now & then I'm I a bi**h?


----------



## Melbram

Lmhiggins: No your not being a bitch at all what you are feeling is completely normal and im sure we have been through the same thing. Lots of people I know are pregnant at the moment all of which were not planned and some unwanted which really pees me off its just not fair. In sure you do feel really happy for your sister but its natural to feel a little resentful of the situation x when you have your lil baby it will be extra special x keep you chin up x


AQ: hope AF has arrived so you an get jabbing again

AFM: day 3 of stimms - all ok although the waters do not want to break - dont remember having to use so much force last time! smashed one yesterday good job got lots spare

HI to everyone else - hope you've all had a relaxing Easter x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Hope you have had a good Easter!

Just a quick question for Africa and Mrse where do you get your dhea from? there are loads of sites but want to make sure i order authentic stuff. x x


----------



## africaqueen

Lmh- Aww no its natural to be consumed with jealously hun. Been there, done that. It has became a lot easier for me though as every one of our friends have had babies in past 2yrs and also 4 of my cousins so i learn how to block it out a lot. Hope its us soon x

Melbram- I found the waters fiddly to snap last cycle too. I found the snapper to be hard to use so i just used kitchen towel. Glad all is going well x

Cvaeh- I get my DHEA from Amazon. Its around £10 and comes from the states so takes around 2-3wks to arrive. The brand i get is 'Natrol 50mg' and for first 3mths i took 100mg per day but then reduced to 50mg per day as i was getting a lot of spots and broken sleep. I will soon be able to let you know if its made a difference :) x

STILL no AF!!! I am bit worried now as usually very regular and not even a sign of her. Really hope this is not the start of the menopause :(xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ probably anxious for it to come hence why your late! It'll come soon enough!

Lmh your not a bitch! Completely normal and like the others have said its natural 

Mrse I always had problems with some of the water!


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah Gemz, your probs right. I am just really worried. Its probs the anxiety but hope she shows soon as desperate to get started now. Hope your ok? xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs Higgins. It is so hard when somebody close has a baby and you are trying everything. My brother announced they were pregnant a few days after we got told to have ivf and baby arrived a month after mc. It broke my heart and I felt so guilty because j was totally jealous. 

AQ-it is probably because you are on edge waiting for it to happen. Always happens to me especially holiday time when you want it not to clash!!


----------



## africaqueen

AF is in the building!! yaaaaaaay! haha.
She arrived around 6pm though so i class tomorrow as cd1 is that right??
Il call the hewitt tomorrow and get my baseline scan booked :)
Soooo excited and nervous girls. xxx


----------



## harley81

Woo hoo! Bet you've never been so glad to see the witch! Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle Hun x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thanks hun! an yeah i was sooo glad to see her! best be last time for 9mths tho! ha.
Hows things with you? xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I really think this one is the one for u x


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you! i pray so :)
Today is the anniversary of my uncle's death(my mum's brother who died many yrs ago when he was 16) so taking it as a little sign that AF showed today of all days as my mum and Tommy were very close xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Massive hugs AQ- bring on this round and lets keep the PMA up and the prayers going. Xxxxx


----------



## harley81

I'm a bit (a lot) stressed with moving house, can't wait to have everything moved tomorrow! But apart from that am fine, and still in that state of not believing! Got to wait 3 weeks tomorrow for our scan, fingers crossed this is our time and everything is ok x


----------



## africaqueen

So girls, do i count tomorrow as cd1? seeing as AF showed at 6pm today? xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ yey! At last! I think first day of bleed outs as day one thou - that's how I've always counted it (well that's what my app does anyway!)

Harley - feel your pain! I've vowed I'd never move house again! Lst time was far too stressful! Take it easy and just relax in the knowledge that your in the early stages so everyone gets to look after you x x 

Afm, I see dr Kingsland tomorrow. I can't believe that's crept up so fast! Seemed like ages ago when we went through the process of waiting for our appointment. Bit scared, my heads got lots of things to ask so fingers crossed ill find out a it more over what will be happening on operation and how this is going to affect our frozen cycle 

Hi to the rest of the gang, Hope everyone is doing ok, and have enjoyed the bank holiday weekend

Big hugs x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Gemz, il call the nurses station tomorrow and let them know :)
Good luck for your appt xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Yay for your AF arriving AQ there's only a few times we can get away with all being happy the witch is here!
Won't be long before the balls are rolling and I wish you every bit of luck with it, not that you need it, this will be the one xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

Cveah - I got my DHEA from the website Dr Russell at HC told me to buy it from its Biovea.

AQ - think they will class tomorrow as day 1 cos needs to be before lunchtime to be today. Just tell them and they will sort it. Yay for starting. Good luck. Xx

Harley - congrats

Gemz - hope you get your questions answered

Sorry if I've missed anyone but hard to catch up on your phone!!! 

Afm - going to do my FET next month so another quiet month for me xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Thank you and wow 10wks already! glad all is going well and i have to say, the hc are going great guns this past few wks! heard of lots of BFPS :) x

MrsE- Yeah i thought that would be the case with AF showing so late in the day. Thanks for clarifying and TONS of luck for your FET next mth! x


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse - yey!not long till you start again!

AQ forgot to ask how you we gettin on with car Insurance 

Jamie - wow that's gone quick, how you getting on?

Btw we still on for Thursday? X x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- The uninsured driver bureau is dealing with it now so just waiting on a further response as we both issued reports. Yes i am deffo still on for thursday :) xxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd quickly pop on to see how your all doing.... It sounds very exciting on here at the moment and I pray that you all get your bfp's very soon. 

AQ good luck for this new cycle. You deserve it and I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

Lmh... I totally understand about your feelings about your sister just having a baby. This time last year my brother and sister in law had their 1st baby right on the day ( and time!) I was lying in the hospital being told my transfer was being cancelled due to me developing OHSS. They were just a few wards down giving birth! I was devastated and it took me a long time to get over it. I wasn't actually able to see the baby for 2 weeks as it was just too hard. Too much all at once but now I'm koan di love the baby to bits but it is hard and people don't always understand why you feel how you do, but you will get there. 

Gemz....are you starting soon? Bring on the frostie!! Hoping it all goes well! 

Hi to everyone else sorry if I've missed lots... I've got lots to catch up on!! 

As for me.....well my induction date is 2 weeks today! I will be 36 weeks which is the norm with twins... Can't quite believe it. I won't lie, it hasn't been an easy pregnancy and I have practically lived in the womens the past few months, but I can't fault the care I've had. As they are identical twins sharing a placenta, we get extra everything, care, scans,appointments, car park tickets.. You name it!!! But we have been very lucky and we appreciate that so much. 

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules that's lovely to hear!! Keep us all informed! :) I've been wondering how you were getting on x x x

On way to woman's now, will soo find out what the plan is! Operation is less than a month to go x x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Likkle. 

Jules - do you know what you are having? Good luck. Xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Doing well thanks, waiting for my next scan, not until the 22nd!

Good luck today at the hospital gemz x


----------



## Jules78

Good luck Gemz! 

Lindy.... No we have managed to keep it as a surprise!! Just that it will be 2 of the same as id! I have always been convinced girls the whole way thru, but past couple of nights I've been dreaming its boys ?!?! OH is convinced boys ha! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all 

To be honest, hospital appointment felt so pointless! Bit upset really! Feel trapped between two consultants - and I'm really sick of waiting

Going for another appointment in July as don't want to make any decisions till after the lap! Totally fed up of waiting! I'm really sick of it! Had a good cry since I've come out, hate not being in control of my life!

Don't know when we'll be able to use our frozen ones now, just seems to be taking forever! It'll be nearly a year since we've gone thru our first round of ivf and it seems loads of other people have another go quite quickly and I just feel messed around and sick of waiting with my life on hold

Don't know how to cope at the moment. Sorry for lack of personals feeling very sorry for myself x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- Wow cannot believe you have 2wks left! time flies doesn't it! so glad all going well and please keep us updated! we would love to see a pic ;) x

Gemz- Aww hun, stay strong. I know the waiting is awful an life is on hold all the time, but time goes so quick you will soon be starting again. Its been a year since we last did our IVF so i am glad to be starting again this week as raring to go, so do understand x

Is everyone still up for Thursday's coffee meet up??
I was going to be cheeky and ask can we make it a bit earlier? as i have called hc before and been booked for baseline scan for 11am on that day and if we could make the coffee 12.00 or 1pm that would be great as it means i can go straight there to save coming over twice xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls hope everyone had a good Easter :flower:

Gemz hope you are ok Hun :hugs: It must be so hard waiting but if it means your body is in the best condition for your embryo then it will be worth it :hugs:

AQ sooooo excited for you cycle and to be sharing the journey with you :hugs: I really feel so positive for you xx

Jules great to hear from you and glad all is well. I found the women's really good too and felt well cared for. Can't wait to hear what you've had. Good luck xx

I'm not sure I'll make the coffee, having thought about it I think it would be better to meet you all when I can get someone to look after lo, he's quite a handful as he's nearly one and won't sit still!! From the end of April I will have my dad to look after him so I can pop out during the week. I also couldn't make the earlier time. Am dying to meet you all tho!! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Ah that's a shame but totally understand. Once you are free, we will meet up again xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey AQ I can make earlier time x x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Gemz. Just saves me 2 trips within a hr of eachother. lol. 
I will be done in hc by 12 so anytime after then is fine for me if that's ok for you and Lindy and whoever else is coming? xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Earlier time is fine for me, just let me know when is good & I'll be there :) :thumbup:


----------



## wrightywales

wish i could be part of this page again (hopefully wont need assisted conception and if i do wont be in liverpool as im now living in south wales) :( but i posted in TTC and only had one reply to my question.

Its always buzzing in here. not ready to join any of the little groups they have in there was just after some advice but shocked at how few responses i had

miss this group 

GOOD LUCK ladies
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
you all deserve your :bfp:


----------



## Melbram

AQ: yey for AF arriving GL with scan Thursday x 

Gems: sorry your appointment didnt go as anticipated :hugs: You will soon be starting again I couldnt quite believe its been 9 months since I started last time :wacko:

MrsE: best of luck with FET x

Jules: GL with labour bet you are so excited to have them in your arms now x

wrightywales: best of luck with the rest of your journey x 

afm: nothing much to report d4 of stimms, a few twinges here and there - ready for scan on Thursday to see what's going on in there 

HI to the rest of the gang :flower:


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry am jumpin in here aim not going too Liverpool clinc am going too Manchester but anyway 

Ian starting on the short protocol very soon when AC arrives but am getting extremely nervous about egg collection so much so that aim scaredill back out ;/ I've had a c section so I don't know why ?:(. 


I have a few questions when you ladies had egg collection was you sedated ?? 

If so was you sleepy or did they just give you pain relief instead of a vallium ????


----------



## Likklegemz

Should we meet say at 12:30? Gives AQ time to get across town? I could also have a lie in! :D

Feeling a bit better now, I've got ladies day to look forward, so I'm getting my hair done tomorrow, sure fire way to make me feel better! Thanks for everyone's well wishes, I'm just fed up of the women's constantly moving the goal posts, first it was the lap and now this! Not sure how much I could take. Seriously considering move all my care to Manchester now

Betty, not sure what I had but its standard to be knocked out for egg collection. I was also knocked out for transfer too! 

Melbram fx for scan on thurs! You and AQ will be in same boat! X x x


----------



## bettybee1

Under general anthesia ? Gemz???


----------



## Likklegemz

bettybee1 said:


> Under general anthesia ? Gemz???

Yeah pretty sure that was it!


----------



## bettybee1

Ann okay thanks don't think I'll be completely under just inter vinous sedation I bloody hope it's only morphine !! Haha


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm pretty sure it's a general for everyone for egg collection x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Gemz- sorry your appointment wasn't more positive. July will be here before you know it.

Bettyb- i have had two collection at lwh and three at care. They have always been done under deep sedation and have always been asleep and unaware of what is going on. I always woke up pretty quickly though. The reports from the lab over the next few days are by far the worst.

Jules- It is all so exciting for you. My prediction is two little girls!! good luck x x x

Melbram- hope all goes well on Thursday.

afm- busy getting ready for our holiday.I can't wait to live in a bubble for a week. My skin is awful and ovaries aching. Anyone else had this after a failed cycle? think my hormones are everywhere x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty- Lovely to hear from you hun! hope all is going well with the new man an new plan! ;) what was the question you wanted answering?? pm me if you want. I ttc naturally for yrs before i lost my tubes x

Melbram- Good luck for Thurs! i should start stimming then so not too far behind you. What time is your scan?? x

Lisa- So glad your still coming for the coffee! :) x

Gemz- Thanks for that. 12.30 will be great for me and i can't wait! x

Betty- A lot of clinics use different ways of sedation for EC. At the womens they use deep sedation. Very similar to a GA, but different in the fact that you breath on your own and come round very quickly compared to a General so a lot better x

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- cross posted there. Glad your taking a holiday. You deserve it. Have a lovely time and be selfish. Have a nice massage, glass or bottle of wine and some sunshine if your going abroad xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks Hun am going too Manchester care for ec & et !!! Xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone hope you all had a good weekend.
Gemz - sorry your appointment didn't go as you expected. Enjoy getting your hair done and have a fab time at the races.

AQ - yay for AF arriving. Hope all goes well at your baseline scan.

Cvaeh - have a lovely holiday.

Melbram - I am day 7 of stimming and not feeling so great. I have a really heavy feeling in my lower stomach. I hope that is a good sign. My scan is not until Friday. Good luck. X


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- I had that heavy feeling last cycle too. When you think of it, on a normal cycle we produce 1 egg. Our poor ovaries are working overtime with all the drugs so no wonder we feel bloated. Its a good sign though. Good luck for fri xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Cveah - to answer you question yes my skin was bad and had more painful pains the couple of cycles after my MC. In fact 2 months after my AF was over a week late which has never happened to me before. I can't believe that this time last year I was pregnant what a crappy year! Well it's got to change for us all - BFPs all the way!!!!

Gemz - sorry about your appt and that things are delayed. The good thing is that you have them in the freezer so don't need to go through all te waiting at the other end!! 

I can't believe for a FET the process is so long - similar length to LP co injection day 21 and then about 3 weeks of tablets and delightful pesseries! So if I start next month I won't be doing the transfer until June!

Hi to all the other ladies xxx


----------



## Melbram

Scan is as 12.30 tomorrow - also feeling dull ache and lots of twinges

Im in panick mode at the moment - OH has picked up a sickness bug and hasnt moved from bed all day - a few in work have had it and been laid up for days. Surely this isnt good for his swimmers - and if I get it that may mean be having to abandon this cycle arghhhh!


----------



## Likklegemz

Melbram stay positive your not got it yet and hopefully you won't get his germs!

Feeling slightly better today, only just! Having hair done really has made a difference to my mood.

Are we still on for tomorrow? X x x


----------



## Lisa40

I'm still on for tomorrow gemz, 12.30 & I think AQ is too. Not sure about Lindy as she hasn't posted in a while.

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz and Lisa- Yes i am still on for tomorrow too :) Iv just text Lindy. Looking forward to meeting you all! Lisa- inbox me your mobile number so we can keep in touch and Gemz, il send you mine on fb xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I thought we were meting at 2?? Will do best to get there earlier. Will probably have thomas with me if that is Ok? Didn't text AQ as too late when I got your text xx


----------



## susiesue

Have a great meet up today girls, sorry I can't make it, hopefully will be able to next time! x 

AQ good luck for baseline scan xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, just noticed fb message from AQ that she can't come - how dare her AF ruin her nights sleep (hope your feeling better hun) are we still on for today, or are we going to reschedule? X x x x


----------



## Lindylou

I am struggling to get there for 12:30 so maybe best rescheduling? I could do next Thursday (if Thomas ok as having injections on Wednesday) or the week after. Let me know. Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey girls, maybe we should reschedule to next week! Only problem is I'm back at work so would have to be after 4, and couldn't do Monday or Tuesday x x x


----------



## Lisa40

I'm easy either way. I'm off to Spain on Saturday to see OH mum but we'll be back wed evening. Just let me know 
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Lindylou

Maybe the week after then? Is everybody free 2 weeks today?


----------



## Lisa40

I'll have to bring LO then as OH is back at work. I'll be back next wed eve though so next Thursday would still be ok for me xx


----------



## Lindylou

Ok. So who is free Thursday 11 th? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun, Thursday is good for me but only after 4 due to work x x x


----------



## Melbram

AQ: how was your appointment today - Im sure I seen you in the Hewitt. I was there at 12 although there was an hour wait for scans today!

all good my end - right ovary 24 follies and left 17 - have a little bit of fluid like I did last time but they are not concerned about it. They didnt tell me exactly how many were up to standard just confirming anything that was 10-12mm as she was going x 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow loveto x


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Did you see me? i obviously wouldnt know who you were as you dont have a pic. lol. Yeah the wait was a bloody pain! i was there over a hr waiting for my scan. Glad yours went so well! that is a fab amount of follies! x

Lisa, Gemz, Susie, Lindy- Yes i am up for rescheduling. Sorry i could not make today. I am not feeling great as AF is so heavy. Nearly fainted before so been at my dad's all afternoon just incase as DH is at work x

AFM- Well my baseline scan went well. Everything is clear so good to go and start my 8 amps of stimms later! Last cycle i did them at 9pm every night but this cycle im thinking around 5pm each day instead. It doesnt matter if its injected during the day as long as its the same time each day does it? silly question but thought best ask as i only ever injected at night before with having work and obviously now its not a issue.
On my scan the nurse seen 6 antral follicles so made up with that as only seen a couple last cycle and none on the 1st cycle so all good signs :) xxx


----------



## Melbram

Great news AQ - so yo start jabbing today? I take mine 6.30pm - Im sure it was you I seen but wasnt 100% because you had your hair up and its down on your pic lol I was the one who dropped a platsic cup which seems to make a right noise!


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Yep i start stimming today. 1st jab at 6pm :) LMAO about the cup. I must of been getting scanned then. I had my hair up, leopard print jacket and iv gained 10lbs since this pic! ha xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ and Melbram glad both of your scans went well. Nurse told me you can do the injections any time you want you just have to make sure it's the same time every day. 5.00pm will be fine. Although you might want to start earlier mixing all those powders! Lol


----------



## susiesue

AQ and Melbram glad your scans went ok. Like lovetoeatcake said, I don't think it matters when you do it as long as you stick to the same time. I did mine 730am! X x.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
I ended up starting prepping at 5.45 and managed to inject at 6pm! lol. Very time consuming mixing 8 amps. Glad 1st one out the way. Felt bit nervous but its like riding a bike isnt it?! haha. xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Great news six and melbram xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ - Glad your first injection went well.

So i had my scan today and eek i go in for egg collection on Monday! I so wasn't expecting that and now i am super scared! Just waiting for a phone call to tell me the time. Apprantly i have about 7 follies that are the right size and about 3-4 more that could catch up between now and Monday. I'm so pleased about this, because i was scared there wasn't going to be any!


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Yaaay! your almost there! i know its easier said than done, but EC is fine. I was terrified too but needlessly as you are fast asleep and wont feel a thing and as its deep sedation and not a GA, you wake up like you have had a good sleep so none of the nasty GA side effects. You will love Dr Ryan the 'sleepy juice man' too. Good luck! x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## harley81

Woohoo cake that's so exciting! Egg collection is fine, the deep sedation is lovely, you feel all floaty and nice and when you wake up trey walk you back to your room and make you a nice cuppa and some biscuits - fab! I walked to town after and had some lunch with hubby, hope it all goes well and fingers crossed for loads of good eggies :)

Yay Africa! Bet you are sooooo glad to be on track again, ec again before you know it! 

I finally own the new house, and we've moved in, just haven't unpacked yet, so living out of boxes we can't remember what each contains, fun times!

Love to all x


----------



## africaqueen

Harley- Aww glad you have moved in! true what they say in your case- New house, new baby ;) Hope you an your OH will be very happy in your new home xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bloody hell im sure im losing the plot girls! did my needle before, drew it out an noticed a tiny bit of liquid still in the syringe and had a proper meltdown! also keep questioning if i am injecting myself 'properly' when i know i am cos done this twice before and obviously if im sticking the needle in my belly and when i withdraw it the liquid has gone, that speaks for itself! what is happening?! Aaaaaah its going to be a long few wks i think xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thanks for the reassurance girls. 
Aww that's so exciting for you Harley , new home and new baby. It's so lovely. X
AQ- that happened to me a couple of times and I panicked as well. Seen as everything went well at my scan that panic was for nothing, so I'm sure it makes no difference. X


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- chill out!! You will be doing great :) xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey.. Brand new to all this... Been ttc for 2 years.. Been referred to Hewitt today.. Any tips on what to,expect? Thanks all x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Victoria and welcome:flower:

Have you and your other half had all tests done etc to see what is causing your probs? xxx


----------



## Melbram

loveto: Yay for EC on Monday - so exciting x Im back for rescan Monday with EC probs Wednesday x lots and lots of babydust comming your way x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls,

AQ I'm sure your getting on fine, don't worry you know your a pro at this, and this time I'm sure you'll get your BFP

Lovetoeatcake yey for egg collection on Monday, enjoy your needle free day tomorrow I'm sure

Welcome Victoria! How far along in the process are you? Have you had tests done, blood tests etc? Do you know the cause of your fertility issues? All those things depend on how long it takes.

Hi to everyone Leese x x x

Afm, well I've had a massive think, and long talks with both hubby and our counsellor. I've made a rather big decision I think, just need to check with out GP that we are still ok to do it. Will let you know how I get on Wednesday when we see her and will let you all know of the outcome.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Gemz.
Was a lot calmer tonight! haha. I am starting to get lil twinges in both ovaries! yaaay.
I think i know what your news is, if its to do with what we were talking about yesterday but inbox me on fb if u wanna chat xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs Likkle. 

AQ- keep those ovaries twinging! Xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Just a quick hello to everyone.
Melbram hope your scan today shows you are ready for your egg collection. What time you there?
Welcome to the forum Victoria, shouldn't be too long until you are invited to the Patient Information Evening. 

Well afm just patiently waiting to leave for egg collection. Still scared despite all your reassurances, I just can't help it! Anyway wish me luck!!


----------



## susiesue

Good luck loveto, fingers crossed for some lovely eggs xx


----------



## harley81

Good luck Cake, hope you get lots of eggies. Enjoy the sedation, I did! Maybe i'm a wannabe druggie lol :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Hope you got lots of healthy eggs! i LOVE the sedation! its a bit of release after all the stress leading up to EC x

AFM- Well i went for my day 5 scan today and have to say, the results arent great :( i have 5 follicles on the right with only one being 11.5 and the other 4 all well under 10. I also have a small cyst on there. On left side i only have 2 follicles. One is 10.5 and the other a lot smaller. The nurse said she wants to re-scan me on wed and go from there. Not to start cetrotide yet as the follicles are a lot smaller than they need to be to start that. Feeling very fed up. Still hopeful as all it takes is one egg, but very fed up. Just wanted a good result today as i am mentally worn out. I have decided if this cycle doesnt work, its end of the road for me in trying to have a biological child. I can't do this again. I am a shadow of myself. Its taken over my life. Anyway my fingers are crossed and many prayers will be said. xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Oh AQ it's still early days yet surely, try and keep positive. I was told follies grow about 2mm a day! Hope you are ok. Big hugs and thinking of you.

AFM I'm home from egg collection. Had the lovely happy juice man and Dr Russell did my collection. Worrying over nothing it was fine and got 14 eggs which I am over the moon about. Just got to get over the next hurdle now..the fertilisation report.

I also wanted to say just how lovely absolutely everyone is in that clinic, from the receptionist to the nurses, doctors and embryologist. Got nothing but good things to say about the Hewitt. No matter how this turns out.


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- WOW that is a great amount of eggs! good luck for your fert report tomorrow! as regards me, yes it is early days but even at this stage they expect to see a lot better result considering how many amps i am on per day. Its down to fate now so all i can do is hope an pray we get better news on wed xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ are you doing anything else to try and grow those eggs? I really upped my protein including a glass of whey protein shake a day. I also used a hot water bottle every night. Lots of love to you. X


----------



## Melbram

Loveto: Congrats on 14 eggies - FX for good report tomorrow - nailbitting stuff!

AQ: sorry to hear your follies arent all up to size at the mo but we all know anything can happen - keep strong x 

AFM: EC will be Wedneday. OH needs to give his sample at 7.30 just waiting on a phone call as to when my EC will be because we are doing IMSI this time which takes longer to prep. Also had blood test done because of my OHSS risk - praying I get fresh transfer if I get that far x


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- yeah im on a high protein diet. Lots of milk, yogurt, brazil nuts, eggs an chicken etc. I did all the shakes and protein bars last cycle and made no difference for me x

Melbram- Great news that EC is wed! so you trigger tonight? enjoy your needle free day tomorrow! im at the hc again on wed for my scan but as EC is usually done in the morning doubt we will bump eachother this time as my scan is in the afternoon x

Well girls i am feeling a little calmer and finally realised that what will be will be. I am doing my best and can't so anymore so hoping wed's scan gives me the result i was hoping for. DH looked gutted when i told him the news but like he said, we must remain positive as its the only shot we have xxx


----------



## susiesue

AQ sending you massive hugs :hugs: :hugs: Im so praying that your follies grow, like you said you have to keep positive, you really only need one good egg. How did your number of follies compare to your last cycle at this stage? Praying for you Hun xx 

Melbram good luck for EC and fingers crossed you get your fresh transfer xx

Loveto that's a fab number of eggs :) Try and rest now as the stressful part is waiting for the phonecall. I love Dr Russell, he did my early scans then was on duty on delivery suite the night I had my baby, and ended up delivering him! He's fab!! 

Gemz you ok Hun? Xx 

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Melbram

Yes AQ trigger at 8.30pm tonight. 

Had the call from thew Hewitt - good news is my blood test results were fine in terms of OHSS bad news is they no longer do ISMI - taking into account I paid for it last week and discussed it with the nurse this morning and she has literally just found out they no longer offer it! SHe was quite emabrassed and apologised for the breakdown in communication. So its just ICSI for us this time - EC 8.30 on Wednesday


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Thank you. Last cycle i had 9 follicles and although some were a bit small, it was a bit better than this but obviously things can change in a few days so i hope so this time x

Melbram- wtf?! I love the staff at the hewitt but has to be said they do have some major communication issues there. Hope the ICSI does the trick for you x


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake that's brilliant news! Good luck hun for tomorrow

Melbram fx all goes well on Wednesday

AQ, stay positive it's still early days

Afm nothing new to report, all quite on my end! Kinda shocked about thatcher! Thought shed be around forever! Love her or loathe her can't deny her drive

Hi to the rest of the gang, hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Very true about thatcher. I'm not shocked tho, seeing as she was a old lady who had been ill some time... xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ - hugs. Keep focused on those eggs growing. Xx
Melbram- good luck for EC x

Love to all xx


----------



## harley81

Good luck for your fertilisation report cake :), and good luck for wed Mel :) x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Just had the phone call and we have 6 embryos. Just feel relieved right now. Booked in for Saturday transfer. So grow little embryos grow!!!


----------



## harley81

Yay, that's great news :) x


----------



## susiesue

Brilliant news loveto x 

AQ how are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake that's brilliant news!! Really pleased for you!


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Ahh that is FAB news! 6 embies! wow. Grow lil ones grow! so its gonna be a blast transfer then at 5 days? that is meant to increase success rates so sounding all very positive up to now :) x

Susie- I am feeling a lot better thank you :) been looking at my booklet from previous cycle an very similar pattern on day 5 scan. They scanned me 2 days later and the follies were all the right size except 2 so really hoping for similar result tomorrow and iv been drinking lots of milk, eating protein bars and brazil buts, eggs an chicken to help them along! lol x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thanks girls.
Feeling not too bad today, feeling a bit bloated and I did a bit of cleaning before which has made me feel a bit sore. Just gonna put my feet up I think! Lol
AQ yes they are hoping to take them to blast I think. Although they did say I might get a call Thursday and be prepared to go in. Glad you are feeling better. Loads of luck for tomorrow! X


----------



## Lindylou

Loveto- great news!

AQ- good luck tomorrow honey. X


----------



## Melbram

Great news Loveto FX for 5 day transfer x


----------



## MrsE75

Well done cake great report. 

AQ - got things crossed for you

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ladies, did any of you use a hot water bottle during stimming? iv read conflicting reports on it... some women swear by it to help follicle growth and others say their clinics have advised them not to use heat treatment at all?? im confused as what to do. Was going to give it a try when i go to bed xxx


----------



## susiesue

AQ I haven't heard of it during stimming but I know it's not advised after transfer. Throughout my stimms and 2ww I did try and keep my abdomen warm, as I remember reading something about it in a natural fertility book. I used to wear a vest etc to try and stop my belly getting cold. Sorry I'm not much help! I would say if some advice is against hot water bottles I would err on the side of caution xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Susie. I was thinking the same. I will leave it for now and ask nurse at hc tomorrow if it can do any harm and if she says it cant i will use it over the next few days :) off to bed now and hope tomorrow afternoon comes fast! geez we wish our life away during this don't we?! Nite god bless xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ not heard of that but was told to keep my fett warm to help fertility by acupuncturist. He said warm feet help - strangely I've always suffered with icy cold feet. No idea if it helped but I bought thermal socks ... would've done everything possible no matter how odd it sounded :D


----------



## susiesue

Good luck today AQ xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck at your appointment today AQ x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ I used a hot water bottle most days of stims. Hope it goes well today.
Melbram good luck to you.

AFM - struggling today. I have what can only be described as really painful trapped wind. Is this normal and when can I expect it to go? Oh and I also started those pessary things last night and all I can say is eewww!!!!


----------



## harley81

AQ I didn't use a hot water bottle, but had a nice warm bath each evening as a reward to myself after the stimming injection. Good luck for today x

Cake, I had that too, and realllllly bad constipation (apologies TMI), but to be honest it hasn't gone and i'm still a bit constipated now. The pessaries/ suppositories are horrible, tbh I found it easier to use in the back than the front, no mess! Sorry TMI again lol :) x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Haha Harley thanks for letting me know. At least it's not just me. I was really scared of putting the pessaries up the back way, but now I have done it I will stick to that method as I imagine it can get messy the other way. Oh the things we have to do eh?


----------



## africaqueen

loveto- I had awful trapped wind too. Its usually the pessaries that cause it. I always use my the back passage as you don't have to lay down for 15 mins to let it absorb that way. Straight up and better. haha. Good luck x

Thanks for good luck wishes ladies. I am crapping bricks here! lol. I leave for the hewitt at 1.30 so i shall update as soon as i get home and i hope to god its with positive news xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ- sending lots of positive thoughts your way AQ! :hugs:


----------



## Melbram

GL AQ hope u get some good news x

Afm got 19 eggs same as last cycle x scared the nurses a bit by passing out as they took me back to my room lol took a while to feel normal and awake again this time x the big wait to the call tomorrow now. Also told will need to have scan this time before transfer if user that far to check for ohss give the trouble I had last time


----------



## harley81

Wow, lots of eggs! Well done Mel, hopefully you'll escape without developing ohss x

Has anyone seen the news that Sir Robert Edwards passed away today, sad day, and i'll say a little prayer for him and of thanks for the amazing work he and Dr Steptoe did in pioneering ivf for all of us ladies. The news said he died peacefully after a long illness, I hope he is at peace now x


----------



## Lindylou

Just read that online. He really will live on with all the little babies he has helped create and hopefully a lot more on here. What a marvellous legacy


----------



## Likklegemz

Quick one from me as on phone!!! Melbram that's awesome news!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- WONDERFUL news! 19 eggs! wow! didn't even manage 9 eggs between 2 cycles so 19 is amazing! best of luck for the call tomorrow! grow embies grow x

Aww what sad news about prof Edwards but as already been said, what a wonderful legacy he leaves behind x

AFM- Well had my day 7 scan and not great but a bit better than my day 5 one. I now have 9 follicles. On right side i have 6 follicles with largest being 10.5mm(the one they measured at 11.5 on monday is a cyst) the other 5 are all just under 10mm. On my left side i have 3 follicles with 2 just under 10mm and one at 14.5mm. So i am responding very slowly but things have improves since monday. I did my 1st cetrotide injection when i got home and will continue them each morning from tomorrow. I have a re-scan on Fri so really hoping for a few more decent sized follicles. I think i will end up stimming for a few extra days at this rate though xxx


----------



## Melbram

AQ a lady on another page responded really slowly and stimmed for quite a while, got 2 eggs, both fertilised and put back at day 5 and resulted in pregnancy x keep the faith x


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake I was the same as Harley so your not alone!

AQ glad things are slowly moving! Stay positive!

Afm still nothing new here twiddling thumbs really!


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Thanks! that is encouraging :) x

Gemz- Yeah slowly slowly catchy monkey with this one! lol x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ sounds like things are moving in the right direction.

Melbram - great news on all those eggs! Hope you aren't feeling too sore.


----------



## susiesue

AQ good news that you have follies and they are growing. Try not to dwell too much on the numbers, with a natural pregnancy it's just one egg, we just need that one little fighter in there! I ended up stimming for 3 extra days. Did you ask about the hot water bottle? xx 

Melbram that's great news, fx you get a fresh transfer xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. x

Susie- Ah no i forgot to ask about the hot water bottle! lol. Il ask on Friday when i go for my day 9 scan as im interested to see what they say. That's if i remember as IVF brain has well an truly kicked in! ha x


----------



## Melbram

Had the call from the Hewitt already! Out of 19 eggs 14 were good enough for icsi and 7 have fertilised x looking at 5 day transfer so everything crossed I get that far this time x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Great news Melbram! Do you mind me asking what happened with your first cycle?


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Wow 7 embies is great! :) lots of luck for a 5 day transfer x

Girls, i did my cetrotide jab this morning and as i was half way through injecting i noticed a big air bubble so panicked and pulled needle out quickly and a tiny bit of liquid ran out of my tummy, then i re-injected the rest of the cetrotide straight away but now im worried cos i did it twice :( ?? really don't know what is wrong with me this cycle. My previous cycles i was fine with the needles. think my nerves are on edge with this one xxx


----------



## Melbram

Loveto: I had 6 embies last time and booked in for 5 day but by day 3 there were only 2 not so great quality embies which they transferred at day 3 x I was still in a lot of pain on day 3 and knew I probably had ohss but though best for embies to have a chance and b back with me because they wouldn't freeze x 2 days later I was in hospital in excruciating pain x lots of fluid leaking from my ovaries x will b having scan to assess ovaries and any ohss this time before transfer x


----------



## Melbram

AQ I'm sure it is fine a little bit won't make a great deal of difference x I spilt some if mine and noticed it wasn't all conning out if the syringe x u r probably feeling the pressure to get everything right like when u r in a rush and everything gets in the way and slows u Down x relax relax relax x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

I'm sorry you had such a hard time with your first cycle. Fingers crossed those embies grow well and you have a five day transfer. How are you feeling in comparison to last time? You using the embryoscope or Eeva?

AQ please don't worry. A similar thing happened to me. I injected but when I pulled the syringe out a great big bubble of liquid came out of the puncture wound. There was also a bit left in the syringe so I tried injecting that but in as well. I'm pretty sure it makes no difference. X


----------



## Melbram

Not used either this time x told embryo scope doesn't make much difference with icsi. In quite a bit of pain still so resting up x not bloated and feeling fine in myself so praying all ok this time


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for reassurance girls x

Melbram- Im glad your feeling ok and sending lots of grow vibes to your embies! x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news melbram! Good luck xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Melbram that's awesome!! Yey!!!

AQ don't worry - easier said than done! :)

AF showed her ugly face this morning! In quite a bit of pain so not happy! Struggling in work with hot water bottle!


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Gemz really feel for you cos you know how much i suffer each month too :( Hope you get some relief soon xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Melbram - wow congratulations fingers crossed this time for you. 

AQ - sounds like you are putting lots of pressure on yourself. As some said just breathe and relax before you do the injections. I have to get my hubby to do mine. 

Gemz - just think you are getting closer to your lap and the to having your next cycle so try and see it as a good thing another one out the way. 

Afm - spoke to my GP to see if he could prescribe some of my drug mix. For my FET he wants me to take a low dose of steroids so figured I could prob get them from nhs. Anyway I gave him the list and he said he can do two of the 4 drugs I need to take and one he wants me to check if they are known as something else. So asked y consultant to write tothe GP to confirm doses. It won't save us much but everything helps!! I will be start on my next AF although I will have another before the embies goes back in June xx


----------



## babies7777

Tons of luck aq an melb xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- That is good news. Every little helps! x

Babies- Lovely to see you pop in here! :) how are you and the beautiful Alannah doing? x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Well had my day 9 scan today and things are looking a lot better than they were :) I have 3 tiny follicles which never grew but i have 6 follicles that have :) on the right ovary i have 4 follicles, sizes 13.2, 15.2 , 9.5 , 10.6. On left side i have 2 follicles which are 15.8, 9.5. So although not as many follicles as we had first hoped, the ones we have are growing slow but steady so they have gave another day's dose of merional and cetrotide taking me onto Monday and i have a re-scan Monday morning with a view for EC to be Wednesday all being well :) I am feeling a lot more positive now :) xxx


----------



## Melbram

MrsE: great news on getting some if the meds covered x

AQ: great news not long now! 

Afm still got quite a lot of pain from collection hoping it starts to ease off before transfer


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

MrsE - it's good their willing to help with some of the costs of the drugs. Every bit helps! Hope you are well. X

AQ- great news. Grow follies grow!!!!

Melbram - my pain only really started easing yesterday and to be honest I'm still uncomfortable when walking. You still have another few days to feel better. Grow embryos grow! Lol

I have my transfer tomorrow. Eeek! I'm planning on having acupuncture at the clinic before and after. Anyone else done this?


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Ooh you will soon be pupo! good luck for tomorrow! i never had accu as a few of the ladies at the LINK meeting had it and it cost a small fortune and made no difference so i decided to save my cash for a nice pram all being well. haha xxx


----------



## Melbram

Loveto: glad to hear I'm not the only one who experiences a lot of pain from ec x glad yours has started to ease now x good luck tomorrow


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Haha good thinking AQ. I thought it was worth a try. X


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Like Mr K said, it wont make you pregnant but anything that helps you relax or that you feel benefit from is worth it ;) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Loveto I had it in my first cycle but it made no difference, its very expensive at the HC, and its not proven to help you get pregnant but if it helps you relax then all the better! :) wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow and congrats on being PUPO!

AQ glad things are moving! Slowly is the key, things that are perfect, take a while to grow - what my mum always said to me!

Melbram glad your feeling a bit better! When is your transfer booked in for? 

Mrse, I'm glad your doctors are able to help towards the cost. Every little helps as Tesco say!

Hey to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals - just caught up with this page, haven't been able to go back through the last day.

Afm I've felt pretty rough the last few days. AF has not been easy on me this week. I'm shattered and drained from everything. Had a lovely chat with my GP, but she wants me to come back next week and then well make a decision from there over what to do going forward. Feel like I've been on a spin cycle from a washing machine lately.

Hope everyone is ok, sending lots of ove to all x x x


----------



## Melbram

Gems I'm booked in for 5d Monday transfer so far

Hope ur feeling better soon and make ur decision so u can move forward


----------



## harley81

Good luck cake :), transfer is the easiest (and best) part of the whole process. I got hubby to take pics of the blastocyst when they showed it on the screen. If everything goes ok with this pregnancy it will be the first pic in my baby album lol x

Mel, hope the pain eases off soon. Mine was quite bad, but I didn't have as many eggs as you (16). I had to downplay it as hubby was panicking, bless :dohh:

Great news Africa, you must be getting excited for ec. Will keep everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone. Well transfer went smoothly. I have to admit I am a tiny bit disappointed as our embryo hasn't made it to blast yet and is still at morula stage. We also only have 1 embryo left again currently at morula stage. Got to wait and see if it is good enough to freeze. Trying to stay positive. Just having some lunch in L1 now.


----------



## harley81

I had 2 that were morula on day 5 that went to blast on day 6 and are now safely frozen, fingers crossed yours are just a bit slow too x


----------



## Melbram

Fingers crossed it makes it to blast loveto

Afm had a ruff night and being sick this morning. Sod's law Hewitt ring to bring me in for transfer! Had scans which me gazvsni did assessed my pain etc and decided best to freeze x 4 were good enough to freeze just hoping they all make it through the process. Double edge sword really disapoonting but also relieved I can just concentrate on getting better


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Melbram, definitely sounds as though you have been through it. It must be disappointing but getting you healthy and ready for an embryo to be put back will give you the best chance. Are they going to freeze them today or let keep going for a few more days?


----------



## Melbram

I think they were freezing today they didn't say anything about leaving them longer x


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Ooh congrats on being pupo! let the 2ww madness commence! lol. Good luck x

Melbram- I am sorry to hear you couldnt manage a fresh transfer, but great you have 4 frosties and you will soon be well enough to have your embie transferred. Focus on getting well x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- My dad's birthday today so off to the pub for a fancy dress night soon(we arent getting dressed up as didnt have costumes) and its going to feel weird being sober all night! haha xxx


----------



## Jules78

Hi melbram..... Just wanted to say what happened to you happened to me too. We had6 frozen as I was too ill to have transfer. That was in the April then we were able to start again in the July I think. Had transfer in aug. was the best decision although it didn't feel like it at the time, I was much healthier and ready for it! And look what happened! The twins arrive on tues/wed! 
Good luck xxx


----------



## babies7777

We are great thanks, everything crossed for ur cycle! :flower:



africaqueen said:


> MrsE- That is good news. Every little helps! x
> 
> Babies- Lovely to see you pop in here! :) how are you and the beautiful Alannah doing? x
> 
> Hi to all the gang x
> 
> AFM- Well had my day 9 scan today and things are looking a lot better than they were :) I have 3 tiny follicles which never grew but i have 6 follicles that have :) on the right ovary i have 4 follicles, sizes 13.2, 15.2 , 9.5 , 10.6. On left side i have 2 follicles which are 15.8, 9.5. So although not as many follicles as we had first hoped, the ones we have are growing slow but steady so they have gave another day's dose of merional and cetrotide taking me onto Monday and i have a re-scan Monday morning with a view for EC to be Wednesday all being well :) I am feeling a lot more positive now :) xxx


----------



## Melbram

Thanks Jules just what I needed to hear :) 

That's gone really quickly! Tue/wed eek good luck x


----------



## africaqueen

Jules- OMG soooo excited for you! please post a pic of the twins! :) lots of luck for this coming week. Its gonna be the most joyful and exciting week of your life xxx


----------



## Jules78

Thanks ladies.... I will I promise!! I still can't really believe its happening but it is so I best get prepared! Will let you know updates when I can ..... :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Julues only feels like yesterday you were on the 2ww that's proper flown! So excited for you, hope labour goes to plan!

Melbram I'm keeping everything crossed for you, I'm sure everything will be fine, better to be safe and they're fine in freezer and you'll get your BFP!

Love to, one of mine was a very slow developer but they've frozen it and was ok to freeze, you'll be fine. Try not to worry about that now, just focus on you during your 2ww. Keeping everything crossed.

AQ how you doing? Have you got a scan tomorrow?

Afm, my periods have officially gone haywire! Normally used to be every 25 days with a 45 day bleed, now it's every 27 days with one day bleed and one day spotting! Not sure what's going on, but they've defiantly become more painful so really worried now over what's going on. Lap is just over two weeks time! Eek getting nervous and scared now x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- That is weird about your periods but i would say its a hormonal thing. I know its hard but try not to panic. I am sure your lap will shed some light on it and you can get sorted. Not long now! :) My day 12 scan is tomorrow morning. Just took my last 8 amps of stimms and i have 1 more cetrotide to do in the morning and then trigger tomorrow night if scan goes according to plan that is! lol. I am thinking it will. Determined to be positive and last cycle i stimmed for 11 days and triggered following my day 12 scan so chances are it will be the same this time as very similar so far xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha thanks AQ read my post back, realised it said 45 not 4-5! Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## africaqueen

LMAO! That's why i said it was 'weird'!! hahaha. I was thinking OMG! hahahahaha xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha! I did it the other day in the worse possible way too! Put my age down as 39 instead of 30!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Haha! you don't wanna be doing that! lol xxx


----------



## susiesue

Hi girls :flower:

Jules I can't believe you are having your babies this week, soooo exciting!!! Hope it all goes well and enjoy every minute, it really does pass in the blink of an eye xx 

Loveto good luck for the 2ww, hope it goes quick for you. When do you test? xx 

Melbram sorry you have had to freeze but like the others have said its better to get yourself well and in the best position for transfer. Must be so disappointing tho! :hugs: x x 

AQ loads and loads of luck for your scan tomorrow. xx 

Gemz hope you feeling ok and you get some answers when you have your lap :hugs: xx 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck AQ for your scan. 

Xxxx


----------



## baby25102011

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope you're all well, I haven't had chance to read back stories yet - bit late isn't it lol

<<<<< Here's my LWH IVF result :cloud9:

We're hoping to go in for ivf again but as we will have to self fund we're considering egg sharing. Has anyone considered, been through or have any info on this?

I have an app Thurs to talk through it :)



:flower:


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Everyone;

Baby251- I have no expereince with egg sharing but i would like to wish you lots of luck whatever you decide. I know i couldn't do it, because my AMH isn't high enough.

AQ- Lots of luck for today!

Likkle- These two weeks will fly by and you will soon be starting your next cycle.

Jules- eek!! How exciting, lots of luck!

SusieSue- I test on the 24th.


----------



## susiesue

Baby 251 hi and welcome to the thread :flower: I also had a successful cycle at lwh and my lo is one next week :cloud9: I have no experience of egg sharing, I was too old, lol! Hopefully someone can give you some advice. Good luck xx 

Loveto have you got any time off during the 2ww? I had a few days off and just tried to relax as much as poss. Try and avoid google if you can, I was demented by the end as I had read everything there was about 3 day transfers!! X 

AQ thinking of you, what time is the scan? x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Had my scan and it went REALLY well!:happydance:
I have 12 follicles now! on the right i have 8 follicles which are - 21, 17, 16, 14 , 13, x2<10. On the left i have 4 follicles which are - 22, 19, 11, x1<10. My womb lining is 12mm too :)
I am so relieved and happy! I trigger tonight with EC on Wednesday and the nurse will call later with the times for trigger and EC:cloud9:

Hi to all the gang! xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

SusieSue - no I was off sick for a week after egg collection, i thought it would just be best to go back to work and be distracted! I will probably take my OTD day off, so i can deal with the fallout without having to be in work. I'm afraid its too late with regards to google. I spent all day yesterday looking at the success rates of 5 day morula transfers! lol google really is not a good thing at times like this!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ- Thats fab news!! Looks like you are definitely going to get a good few eggs! Wahoo!


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Hopefully yes! :) and i want some pma from you mrs! never mind taking OTD off to deal with the 'fallout' you will be taking it off to CELEBRATE! ;) xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Haha AQ reading that back it does sound a bit negative! I didn't mean it I promise!


----------



## Likklegemz

Lovetoeatcake stay positive!! You'll get your bfp!

AQ super pleased for you x x x x


----------



## harley81

Fab news AQ, am made up for you :) x


----------



## susiesue

AQ that's brilliant news :happydance: So happy for you and I'm feeling really positive about this cycle! I had a Wednesday EC, I reckon it's a lucky day xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Love to I forgot to say, any episode of sickness that you have in work now is classed as pregnancy related and doesn't count as normal sickness! Hope that makes sense x x x


----------



## africaqueen

The nurse called earlier and said that i need to take my trigger shot tonight at 8pm and EC is scheduled for Wednesday morning at 8am so i am glad im one of the first for EC that day as my nerves will be done in until i know how many eggs we get xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey! That's awesome news! Enjoy your needle free day tomorrow!

That was the same time I had my egg collection. Fx everything goes to plan and you get lots of eggs!


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- bring on Wednesday!! Thrilled thrilled thrilled for you xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thanks likkle. Im lucky as in my work any time taken off for fertility treatment (2cycles) doesn't count. Its good to know though for the next couple of weeks because I wouldn't have thought of that. X

AQ ooh won't be long! By midday Wednesday you will be on your way home and you will know! Xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Evening Ladies : ) 
So much going on, can't keep up!! 
AQ ....massssssssive luck for Wed, lots of lovely positive vibes on here. My EC was 8am on a Wed too! 
Gemz...you lap has come round quick...will be u next : )
Jules...thinking of u this week, where has that time gone!
Lots of luck to all you other ladies too, whereever u r up to in your cycles. 
Lots of love x


----------



## Likklegemz

Love to that's awesome! We don't have that in our place!


----------



## africaqueen

Joanne- Lovely to see you pop in! wow 30wks already! time does fly. Do you know what your having? x


I did my trigger shot so all done now! nice needle free day tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Enjoy your needle free day AQ!


----------



## Melbram

Good luck tomorrow AQ seems to have come round quick

Agm as well as suffering with ohss I also have sickness bug and can't keep anything down. Can't drink enough water to help with ohss so feel terrible. I can't be admitted because of the bug not that I'd make the journey anyways. Anyone have any ideas on how I can shift this ?


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- Im sorry your still ill :( i have no suggestions really other than going on a drip but as they won't admit you due to the bug... i would call GP out of hours and see what they suggest. xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

There has been lots going on on here.

Africa- made up that you have lots of follicles, sounds like you have lots of nice eggs. Good luck for tomorrow x x

Lovetoeat- hope two week wait is going well. Fingers crossed x x

Melbram- Sorry your feeling so ill. 

Afm- got back from my holiday on Saturday. Had a great time and felt like i was in a bubble for a week. Started spotting yesterday for some random reason as only
day 21. My hormones must be everywhere still

Hi to everyone else x x x




day 21. My hormones must be


----------



## cvaeh

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> There has been lots going on on here.
> 
> Africa- made up that you have lots of follicles, sounds like you have lots of nice eggs. Good luck for tomorrow x x
> 
> Lovetoeat- hope two week wait is going well. Fingers crossed x x
> 
> Melbram- Sorry your feeling so ill.
> 
> Afm- got back from my holiday on Saturday. Had a great time and felt like i was in a bubble for a week. Started spotting yesterday for some random reason as only
> day 21. My hormones must be everywhere still
> 
> Hi to everyone else x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Thank you. I pray we get at least 4 eggs tomorrow so we have a good chance for the ICSI as Mr K said that on average half of eggs collected fertilise. Glad you enjoyed your holiday and nice to see you in here xxx


----------



## baby25102011

africaqueen said:


> Cvaeh- Thank you. I pray we get at least 4 eggs tomorrow so we have a good chance for the ICSI as Mr K said that on average half of eggs collected fertilise. Glad you enjoyed your holiday and nice to see you in here xxx

Wow, I remember this part being very exciting!
I hope it's good news and you get at least 4 like you want :flower:


----------



## susiesue

Good luck for tomorrow AQ, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Melbram so sorry your not feeling well. Hope you get better soon

AQ good luck for tomorrow

Cvaeh, sorry your hormones haven't settled down. Fx they will soon

Afm had a mini breakdown. Best friend has just announced she's pregnant. It's their second one, as we started trying for baby one together (well at the same time) devastated doesn't cover how I feel but I am pleased for her

Life sucks eh? 

Hi to the rest of the gang x x x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- baby dust xxxxx

Likkle and melbram- hugs 

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies :)
I am leaving for the hospital very soon and cannot believe this day is here already! such a fast cycle! praying for at least 4 eggs to have a good chance of 2 embies this time around! nervous as hell! lol. Il update later xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck AQ!!


----------



## harley81

Good luck AQ, will keep my fingers crossed you get loads of eggies x


----------



## Bear253

Hi everyone, sorry I've not posted in a while, just felt the need to take a break as all we seem to be doing is waiting and seeing where you all were up to was making me even more impatient (sorry if that sounds selfish)

Just had a quick catch up and wanted to say good luck to everyone on your cycles, those of you not feeling too great I hope you start to feel better soon :)

AQ wishing you so much luck for this cycle, keeping everything crossed for you. Actually was thinking about you that prompted me to come back on here as I realised you would be well on the way with your cycle :happydance:
Keep positive and hope you have at least the 4 that you're hoping for today :)

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Bear it's not selfish we've all felt like that at some point x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Lots and lots of luck today AQ!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. I am now home and EC went very well. We got 7 eggs!! :) now on pins waiting until tomorrow for the call! aaaah xxx


----------



## susiesue

AQ that is amazing!!! You must be so happy, that's a great number. Try and rest up now, hope today goes quick and you don't have to wait too long for the call tomorrow xx xx


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- I am very pleased with the number but it was a quality issue that let us down last time so i am terrified of getting a bad call tomorrow like last time. I just hope with all my heart that we have at least 2 embies this time around xxx


----------



## Melbram

Great news AQ fingers crossed for a good report tomorrow :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thats great news AQ! Good luck for tomorrow.
Melbram - hope you are feeling better today?


----------



## Melbram

Loveto I am feeling better thank you just need this swelling to go down still having to sleep sitting upright. When's ur test date now ???


----------



## susiesue

I know what you mean AQ, I had an issue with quality too. At least with 7 eggs there is more chance you will get a few good ones, even if they don't all fertilise. And you've got icsi for the first time too so that will also improve your chances. Are they going to let you have 2 put back? 
Everything crossed xx 

Melbram glad you are feeling a bit better x 

Gemz hope you are ok. I have been in that position many times in the past, and lost count of the number of pregnancy announcements I had to cope with. Your time will come, don't lose hope x x :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Susie- Yes very true. I hope it helps improve matter for us. Yes we will be having 2 embies transferred if we are lucky enough to get 2 this time :) xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Gemz - i missed your earlier post. Its such a horrible feeling when someone you know announces a pregnancy. All you can do is try and be happy for them. As hard as that is. Im coping ok with things like that at the moment, but you can bet if this cycle doesnt work there will be an announcement straight after! Hope you are ok anyway.

Melbram - Glad you are feeling better. The things we put our poor bodies through. Hopefully another day or two and you will be back to normal. My test date is next wednesday, so a week to go. No symptoms or anything to report.


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brilliant AQ fingers crossed for more brilliant news tomorrow.


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

My last little embryo didn't make it so I have no frosties. Feeling a bit down now.


----------



## MrsE75

AQ whiooooooo so happy for you 7 is your best yet isn't it? Fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Cake - just focus on what you have already and don't worry about frosties cos pma you won't need them!!

Melbram - thinking and hoping it all works out for you

Gemz - the same thing happened to me she announced she was 5mths pregnant got preggo first month trying and went skiing at 16 wks. My hubby and I were enraged cos she has no idea how lucky she is or how precious her baby is. I was upset, mad and sad for us all over again so we all know how you feel. 

Hi to the rest of the gang xx


----------



## Melbram

Loveto don't worry u have a lil sticky bean making itself comfy for the next 9 months


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Great news Africa. Fingers crossed for your report tomorrow. I know how awful this time is.

Gemz- i know exactly how you feel. Everyone seems to be getting pregnant these days and i hardly go a week without someone else announcing it now, well that is how it seems. one of our friends seems to take great pleasure in telling us each time they get pregnant and even said when visiting them not to pinch him! They know exactly what we are going through so that hurt us both. We are now trying to keep our distance but they probably just think we are jealous which we are but so much more than that and other pregnant friends don't treat us this we and are a bit more sensitive so don't mind that.

Lovetoeat - i am sure your little one is fighting inside you and is doing well x X X


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Sorry you never got any frosties. I never have with previous cycles. Lets hope you have all you need already ;) x

MrsE- Yes 7 is my best count yet as we got 2 on 1st cycle an 6 on 2nd so im saying lucky 7! lol x

Ah girls i am so calm its not real?! i always panicked the evening after ec about the call?! i think iv realized what will be will be and im calmer. Il probs be a wreck in the morning tho! lol xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Aw glad your felling calm and get lots of sleep tonight

Love to sorry your other embies didn't make it, but hopefully you've got all you need on board!

Thanks everyone for your kind works, I've felt so alone the past 24 hours, glad my feelings were the same as everyone else. It's so hard but you all know about that. X x x


----------



## baby25102011

Lovetoeatcake - Try not to get too upset about the frosties, I didn't get any either but as already said hopefully you won't need them. Try not to think about that and concentrate on the transfer instead :flower:

AQ - Glad you got more than expected, exciting!


I'm in the Women's tomorrow for my appointment about egg sharing, hopefully in Jan. Don't know if they'll give us any insight into our recent sa etc.

:flow:


----------



## susiesue

Loveto sorry your embie didn't make it, but like the others have said, hopefully you've got a nice snuggly bean on board :) I remember getting the letter saying my third one hadn't made it and it is an odd feeling :hugs: x 

Cvaeh :hugs: your friend sounds very insensitive. People who haven't had any difficulty ttc just don't understand. :hugs: xxxx 

AQ hope you are all tucked up in bed and hope you get an early call xx


----------



## susiesue

Baby251 good luck for your appointment tomo xx


----------



## africaqueen

Feeling very anxious now but in a calm way if that makes sense... i am so scared to pick up the phone in the morning. I hope to god its a better outcome than last cycles fert report cos i nearly lost the plot. How bad is the wind too?! keep thinking the roof will come off xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Lovett. Just an echo of what everyone else has said really, sorry your embies didn't make it but it does really only take one sometimes.. How are you feeling, when do you test?

AQ I'm so happy your ec went well and your feeling a sense if calm hope this phone call you get is the best news ever!

Good luck with your appointment today baby. 

I actually thought my house was going to take a little trip to oz through the night, wind is awful!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## susiesue

Awww Jamie congrats for being 12 weeks :baby: Have you had your scan? Xx 

Wind was terrible, it even woke my lo up! X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thanks susie :) no not yet I'm having it on Monday, I'm at the midwife today.
Ahh your LO is nearly 1 x


----------



## Jules78

Good morning ladies! Just a quick one as still in hospital on my phone and signal is shocking!! I delivered 2 beautiful girls yesterday morning! Still can't believe it! They are both in special care as just a few little problems but I'm just on the ward next to them. They weigh 4lb 6 & 5lb. We called them mollie & bella! Will post pics as soon as I can figure out how to on here! Our little frostie miracles! 

Aq good luck with report if its today... Great number of eggs! 

Love to everyone else... Can't see much on my phone!! Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah massive congratulations Jules. Enjoy your little girls. I'm sure they'll be out of special care very soon. Did you have to have a section?

x


----------



## Lisa40

& good luck for the call this morning AQ x


----------



## susiesue

Jules massive congratulations, what a lovely post :cloud9: Hope you are feeling ok and that your girls are back with you soon. x 

Good luck for your scan Jamie, enjoy every minute. Can't believe my lo is one, time passes so quickly! X 

AQ good luck for the phone call today, got everything crossed xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thanks susie,

Congratulations jules hope your feeling ok, your girls will be with you in no time :) xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Jules - Massive congratulations! Such cute names as well! Hope you are ok as well. x
AQ- Ooh fingers crossed for this morning. xx


----------



## harley81

Wow there has been a lot going on!

Jules - massive congrats *2! Fab news :)

Cake - the best one is inside you, where the conditions for growth and survival are best, sending sticky vibes x

AQ - keeping everything crossed for an excellent fert report Hun x

Jamie - hope the midwife appt goes well x

Sorry if I missed anyone out, but am on my phone and its hard to see!

Afm, I had a very scary day yesterday. I had 2 large gushes of blood at dinner time, and after the miscarriages I thought the worst. I phoned hubby to come and meet me and rang the Hewitt. Because I had pain in my ovary too they thought it best to scan me to rule out ectopic. We saw our little bean with a nice strong heartbeat, I've never been so relieved in my life! They saw where the bleeding is coming from, but said they don't know why and it might continue. Also, I have massive ovarian cysts which are what's causing the pain. I've been told to stay off work and I've got to go for my scan on tue, fingers crossed bean will be growing well and still have a good heartbeat x


----------



## MrsE75

Jules - yay congratulations on your two babas. Hoping they are home with you soon. 

Harley - great that you got to see the heartbeat so just try and stay calm and relaxed with plenty of rest that's all you can do. Sending you hugs x

Jamie - good luck at the midwife

AQ - waiting to see your positive post. I've got good vibes about it! Can't wait to hear 

Hi to the rest of the gang xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Congrats on being 12 wks! x

Jules- HUGE congrats on the arrival of your miracle girls and what beautiful names! x

Harley- Ah how scary! glad all is well though and that you seen beans hb x


AFM- We have had the call and out of 7 eggs we only have 1 embryo. I do feel sad as i had tried so much to improve egg quality and we even paid extra for the ICSI but still only 1 embryo like previous IVF cycles. I just hope to god that our lil embie makes it for mummy and daddy. Transfer at 12 tomorrow xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules fantastic news!!! Congrats and whay lovely names!!! :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ I'm sorry that you only one Embryo, but as you have said to me, it only takes one and that little guy will be back where he belongs tomorrow. Keep positive hun. x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ try not to be downhearted it only takes one to get your bfp


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Harley - hope you are ok too. Must have been lovely seeing a good strong heartbeat. That's a good sign! X


----------



## susiesue

AQ keep positive hun, like we say so many times on here, it only takes one. Everything crossed you will be pupo tomorrow x 

Harley hope you are ok. Any bleeding is scary but it is quite common and it's really positive you've seen the hb xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

I am just wondering, does the progesterone keep AF away until you stop taking the suppositories? Or if i usually have a 13/14 day luteal phase and test day is day 15, if i wasnt PG would AF turn up before test day?


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- With my previous cycles i have always bled on OTD so the progesterone never kept AF away for me but everyone is different xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Girls- i am right in saying that progesterone has to be taken the same time each day, twice a day? so if i take 1 tonight at 9pm and one at 9am tomorrow morning an then keep up those times twice a day is that ok? i can't remember xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Yeah AQ that's right!

Lovetoeatcake my period came 2 days after OTD hope that helps, I think the progesterone delays it x x x


----------



## Melbram

Jules: huge congrats to u and oh on the birth of your girlies

Harley: glad the panic is over and u got to see heartbeat

Jamie: gl with scan 

AQ: come on little fighting embie grow grow grow 

Afm back from my follow up scan still very bloated with fluid got mild ohss but feeling better today so roll on af to get rid of it all! Waiting for appt now to discuss FET


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- I am glad your feeling better today x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Has anyone has there treatment delayed?? I saw mr shaw a couple of months ago who referred me to liverpool royal due to a blood clotting disorder and said as soon as got ok we can start. I went last week and had some more test done but got told everything was ok and that I would just need more drugs. This is what she wrote in the letter but I am now being told I have to wait until the results are bk for all other things. Not only having to wait two months for results I will have to wait for a letter to be sent bk to mr shaw and then for yet another appointment. I know another three months isn't that long to wait after having waited 3 years but its just so frustrating and upsetting that your life is in someone else's hands!! 

Sorry for the rant and I hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ- i was just told every twelve hours. 
Melbram - glad things are improving for you. Hope you get your follow up appointment through quickly.
Rachel - i am sorry that everything is taking so long. I can imagine how frustrating it is for you. I can only advise that IVF is one of the most stressful things you may ever go through and that you should do all you can to try and relax and not stress too much. Hope it gets sorted very soon. 

AFM- i was asking about AF because i think mine is starting. Just a bit of brown blood at the moment but this is what usually happens before AF arrives. It is quite early though, iI'm not due to test until Wednesday! If AF was going to arrive at its usual time it would be Monday really.


----------



## Lindylou

Love to - lets hope its implantation bleeding. Keep positive xx
AQ- hugs. Be strong little embbie xx
Jules- congratulations on your little girls :) xx


----------



## susiesue

Loveto it's impossible to know until test day. I had brown spotting like I get before af, but it wasn't af :) The HC told me that it's common due to everything settling down after EC and transfer. Fingers crossed the witch stays away for the next 9 months xx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - sorry to ear your news but I do have good vibes so this little one will stick I'm sure xx

Loveto - sounds like it could be implantation that's usually dark blood so sounds hopeful!!

Melbram - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- I hope its implantation bleeding. Lots of luck! x

MrsE - Ah thank you. I hope your good vibes come true. Desperate is not the word x

Girls, i am so sore from EC i am walking like a old lady! anyone else have this? feel so heavy and crampy down there and even going over speed bumps hurts like hell :(
I think transfer is going to be painful tomorrow based on this. I will just have to grit my teeth and hope for the best xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Jules- fantastic news. Congratulations. X x x

Africa- i know exactly how you are feeling right now and as you always say to me, it only takes one! I know how hard it is when you don't know what is happening in the lab. Stay strong and i know will have my fingers crossed for you. Were all seven eggs mature for injection? X x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi AF I felt like that for at least 4 days after egg collection. Hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Melbram

AQ: I know exactly how you feel with the pain and bumpy car rides 8 days later and im still stuggling. Having said that I was very sore last time after EC and at a 3 day transfer I was dreading it but it was fine and I have tilted womb too x all the best tomorrow :)


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- Ah yes you and i have quite similar cycles really dont we. Its so hard isnt it :( But yes it does just take one special lil embie and i pray this is ours. Out of my 7 eggs, 2 were immature and 5 were injected for ICSI. x

Loveto and Melbram- Thanks girls. I was really worried as had no pain at all with previous EC's. I guess each time is different and i did have 12 follicles to drain this time so maybe that is why im so sore x


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- good luck for transfer tomorrow. My first four cycles i never felt a thing after egg collection and on the fifth i was sore for days so don't worry x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I was in pain afterwards, was shattered too, keeping everything crossed for tomorrow just think tomorrow night you will be in your 2ww! Sorry for lack of personals I'm in phone and can't really read all the posts, just got home from work - 12 hours of pure hell!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps Melbram glad your feeling better x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- What happened in work?? hope your ok. Do you remember the grading system the womens use? i think grade 4 is best isnt it? my memory has gone xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- its been a while since i have been at the women but think one was best. I may be wrong though x x x


----------



## cvaeh

That was for day 2+3 transfers though x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh proper stress our it system went down and it's caused total havoc! Add in we've got one of the body's who come in and assess us on Monday oh and did I mention were moving premises! Bring on weekend!

Sorry I really don't know the grading system they use, they didn't tell me what ours were x x x x


----------



## susiesue

AQ good luck for transfer today. I can't remember about the grading system, I was just told one of mine was rated good, and one excellent. xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck AQ!


----------



## Melbram

Good luck today AQ :)


----------



## Bear253

Good luck for today AQ, one little embie is all you need:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

HI AQ- Hope everything went ok??


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies

Well i am now pupo with our lovely lil 5 cell 2 day embie :) my uterus has always been retroverted but Dr Green decided she would check with the ultrasound before transfer and surprise surprise its now not retroverted! my ovaries are so swollen they have pushed my womb the 'usual' way round so Dr Green used US guidance whilst the nurse did the transfer. Was amazing to see our little embie being put into my womb and we got a scan pic:cloud9:
Dr Green said everything looks wonderful and embryologist said that we have a good quality embie as they expect 4 cells on day 2 an ours is 5 so feeling very positive and just pray that this lil one snuggles in and becomes our miracle baby xxx


----------



## Melbram

Sounds great AQ x feet up time now :D


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Great news AQ!


----------



## harley81

Fab news AQ, everything crossed for a sticky bean x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ fab news!!


----------



## susiesue

That's fantastic news AQ, sounds like a really strong embie. The ultrasound sounds great too, did you request that or are they doing it as standard now? 
Feet up now, lots of relaxing and positive thoughts, and no google, it's an order!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Xxxxxx AQ and embie xxxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha - you have done a 2ww ticker already :)


----------



## MrsE75

Congrats AQ that's a great sounding embie so lots of stress free time ahead pls!! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies.
Feel so happy right now and can't stop staring at our pic! lol

Susie- No its not as standard but due to it being our 3rd cycle an our last chance i think they wanted to give us the best possible chance and also felt so lucky to have a Doctor give the nurse the US guidance. Very privileged embie! lol x

Lindy- haha! couldn't help myself ;) OTD is 3rd of may x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ that's two days after my lap! Keeping everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## cvaeh

Great news africa x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to let you all know i am taking a few days break from the forums. Its going to be a long 2ww and i need to get my mind on different things. Il be back in a few days :) xxx


----------



## susiesue

I think that's a good idea AQ, have a nice rest and enjoy the sunshine today xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Aq that's a good idea! Spend the next few days relaxing and not stressing! X x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Love to how are you? When's OTD?x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ - take it easy and try and keep your mind off all things babies! Which is easier said than done

Hi Likkle I'm not that great at the minute. I started brown spotting on Thursday and it is slowely getting worse. I haven't tested yet but I know in my gut this hasn't worked. I know everyone will say keep positive and you don't know until you test which isn't until Wednesday. I have been ok until now, but I'm just starting to fear that negative result on Wednesday.


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh hun, keeping everything crossed. I know now upsetting it is, but try not to loose heart. My mum had a 'period' until she was 3 months pregnant so sometimes it means nothing.

Will you test early? X x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Likkle - probably not, I will be patient and wait. X


----------



## Lindylou

Hope you are ok loveto xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Lindy - I am ok, thanks for asking. I'm at work keeping myself busy and distracted. I am still spotting, which is still getting heavier now but is it is still old brown blood. This sometimes happens to me before AF arrives in full, which is why i think this is not really a good sign. I just hope if AF is on its way, it doesn't happen whilst I'm at work!


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh loveto, hope your ok. Like I said it doesn't mean AF is coming. Try and stay positive, and if AF does come (fx she doesn't) make sure your prepared 

Thinking of you and sending hugs xx x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

So I took a test this morning and as predicted it was negative. I know I am a day early but I don't expect it to change. I have taken today and tomorrow off so I can have my tears and get back on track. I will be fine and ready to go for my next cycle which we probably won't be doing until after our holiday in September as I don't think we could fit it in before then. Do they make you have three AFs before you start again or 4? Thanks everyone for your support, you have all been lovely and I will be sticking around to support those who are cycling next. Come on AQ we need another BFP!!


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: so sorry :sad2:


----------



## harley81

Sorry to hear that cake :(


----------



## MrsE75

Loveto - I'm so sorry it was negative but good positivity for the next cycle. Yes you have to wait 3 af's before they let you do another cycle usually during that time you hve a follow up to discuss tweaks in treatment or things to do differently next cycle. So make sure you get one. X

AQ - hope you are relaxing and keeping positive! X


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry loveto xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Loveto really sorry to hear that. I've had to wait longer than 3 afs though. Waited 3 months to see dr following bfn then have had to wait 5 months for a lap then will need to wait another 3 months for another follow up. Hopefully yours will be much quicker especially if nothing else is needed by your doctors.

Sending big hugs x x z


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Likkle - Thats a long time to wait for a follow up appointment. I thought it would be about 4-6 weeks max.


----------



## Likklegemz

Yeah I thought so too, but joys of being nhs can't get one on demand and I had to wait!


----------



## Melbram

Loveto: so sorry u got a negative result x it is 3 months but I waited 9 just because I didn't feel ready to deal with it all again I wanted my life back for a bit x


----------



## cvaeh

Lovetoeat-So sorry to hear it was bfn. I have always waited for between 3 + 6 months between by cycles. I did one with just 2 months and my body and mind were just not ready! 

Africa-hope your spoiling yourself and relaxing.

Afm-had my review today. round six coming up in July! please be our cycle!!!! Doing same protocol just using a different primming drug.


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh so happy for you!! You'll be just ahead of me I think! Fu is in July some time so FET probably aug / sept - 1 year after our first cycle!

Gettin nervous at the moment - just a week till my lap!


----------



## cvaeh

gemz- i am sure you will be fine next week but can understand why you are nervous. What are they looking for or it just a general check? X x


----------



## susiesue

Loveto sorry to read that you got a bfn. Sending big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Melbram

Cveah: round 6 you are a strong lady i really hope this is it for you x I was so ill with ohss after ec the second time iv vowed never to put myself through that again x luckily I have 4 frosties so hopefully doing FET July/August time x

Not long now gems feels like you've been waiting for your lap for ages x


----------



## Melbram

Stays happy first birthday to your little boy :)


----------



## Melbram

Susie not stays stupid phone


----------



## Likklegemz

Melbram, it does feel like forever! Sick of waiting now! Hoping to Dorset in August but thinking I may do it in September instead if we can. Rather be able to relax this summer, and I don't want a negative to happen before birthday. It's an emotional day for me as it is, with granddads death occurring on my birthday.

With any luck well be doing it around same time x

Susie, congrats - 1 year that's flown!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, just popping in for any updates but still mostly laying low for now ;)

Loveto- I am so sorry :( lots of 1st cycles fail so no reason why your 2nd won't work and a holiday before starting again seems a fab idea x

Cvaeh- Wow your so brave going for a 6th cycle! this is our last cycle regardless of outcome as we cannot afford another cycle and also i could not go through all the emotional side of it again. I am in the process of losing my mind as we speak... lol x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I have had a nice lunch out and mostly been relaxing reading, watching my prison break box set and willing our lil embie on. I am struggling with this 2ww hence the reason i wont be on so much. Il pop back in soon xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh sorry missed your earlier post. To be honest not sure anymore. He's looking at tubes, and doing a lap and dye. Other than that not sure x x x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- prison break is good, missed the last season though. My nurse loved wentworth miller! Hope you are relaxing :) xxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Cvaeh - good news about your next cycle. Fingers crossed this is the one!

AQ glad you are resting and taking it easy. Hope the 2WW isn't driving you too crazy!

Likkle- it might be good to get away and enjoy the summer before starting again. I'm town between impatience and knowing that I have to give my mind and body a rest!

Afm - another negative as expected. Called the Hewitt and looks like I will be having my follow up with a doctor rather than a nurse so I imagine I may be waiting a while!! AF hasn't arrived yet, still just brown spotting. Just want AF to be here now to give me some closure!


----------



## Likklegemz

Love to sorry sweetie! Yeah I know what you mean about waiting for your fu with a doctor that's who mine was with! Wait drove me insane!

I've already made my mind up that I won't start till September, I want to enjoy summer and go away as we didn't last year because of ivf

Sending you hugs x x


----------



## africaqueen

Loveto- Don't worry to much about when your FU is. They are always with doctors and they are always a anti climax, especially after just 1 failed cycle. Take time to get yourself back together and enjoy some wine and maybe a nice girls night out so your all ready for your next cycle in a few mths time hopefully x


----------



## baby25102011

Hi ladies :flow:

How is everyone doing?

AQ I hope you're relaxing! :D


I've had my appointment and had a blood test to check if I can be an egg donor - I don't know how/ when I can check those results but I have an appointment in 10th June. Don't really want to wait til then tho!

Hope all is well :)

:flower:


----------



## africaqueen

baby- Good luck with the blood test and hope it works out as such a wonderful gift to give x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am not feeling great today. Woke up 'convinced' this is over. I am only 6dp2dt so know its so early. Just feel crap. I want to be 100% positive with all my heart but just can't seem to manage it. No symptoms or anything other than a lil light shooting pain and cramping yesterday. xxx


----------



## susiesue

AQ sending big hugs :hugs: The 2ww is so hard and it's normal to feel positive one minute, and low the next. I hope the next week passes quick for you. When are you going to test, are you waiting till otd? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Susie. Its torture an stupidly i assumed 3rd time around i would handle it better but its the worst 2ww ever :( I wont be testing until OTD. I tested early last 2 cycles and it did me no favours and also i am terrified of testing this time xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ thinking of you. 2ww is super hard. Stay strong and keep positive! Big hugs x x x


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - I was exactly the same and mine was 3rd time and I was worse than ever! Got help me with my FET! Just keep your mind busy so the time passes quicker!! X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thinking of you AQ. x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all just a quick one from me. Getting nervous now as lap is only days away. Part of me wants Wednesday to hurry up and come, whilst the other part of me never wants it to come - does that make sense?

Loveto hope your doing ok? 

AQ hope 2ww is getting easier. Your half way there now

Hi to Melbram, cvaeh, Lindy and the rest of the gang x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Ah well ladies the witch showed up today so I guess officially that's me on my frozen cycle. Go to the clinic on Tuesday for different set of consent papers and given my instructions. My GP bless him got me all but my one injection so I need to buy that but helped save us £200ish which is great. Don't think the embryo will be back with me until early June. Don't need all the injections but got about 3 weeks of the horrible pesseries!! Plus this time ill be on steroids which I'm really not happy about because of putting on weight. But guess if it works ill be putting on weight anyway!! X

How's everyone doing?


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- That is great news! you will soon be pupo x

Loveto- Thinking of you x

Gemz- You will be fine hun x

AFM- I am sooo tired out and anxious! today i had bad cramp an stabbing pain this morning an then a hr later when i wiped was pink on tissue but nothing else. Also feel like my blood around my 'lady garden' is fuzzy?! can't really explain it but its like a very low vibration feeling. haha. Ahhh only a wk to go now. Hope our embie is snuggling in safely as i type xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- sounds really promising. I wonder if it was implantation? Keep resting and it won't be long before test date.

X x x


----------



## susiesue

AQ sounds positive, very like implantation! I'm keeping everything crossed that your lil embie is snuggling in tight xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. I am aware the 'symptoms' could be the progesterone but im hoping to god its implantation. Had few much milder cramps today and i feel utterly exhausted even though i slept fine last night xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- sending you big hugs. The big countdown now. I pray its working xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Hope everyone is ok?
Not much to report here. I have been super tired and broke out in spots but that could be progesterone side effects or the witch on the way so not counting them as pregnancy side effects, lol. I am being positive but very very scared. Only 4 more sleeps! xxx


----------



## Sharkey

Hi Everyone!!!

AQ, hope this cycle Is the one for you!! Crossing everything xxx


----------



## harley81

Ooh fingers crossed AQ, I had spots and greasy hair (and sore boobs) that I thought could be the progesterone supplements or af.... but it wasn't, and still have them now :) good luck!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Thank you. How is motherhood? x

Harley- my boobs are sore too but put that down to the progesterone along with everything else! lol. Scared to believe it could be anything else. How r u doing? x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Harley, hope your ok! Have you settled into your new house yet? Unpacked everything?

AQ, I'm staying positive for you, you've got every chance of this cycle working! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Afm, well had my first and last day in our new building at work. That's it now for me. I'm on leave tomorrow and then I've got my laparoscopy on Wednesday. Getting slightly stressed to be honest, and is on pins and needles. I'm worrying about everything that could go wrong which is making me worse, and slightly hysterical if I'm honest. Also not looking forward to the bowel prep if I'm honest! :s

Hi to all the gang. Sorry for lack of personals. X x xx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Gemz i know its stressful before any surgery, but look at the state i got in and it was nothing. Very minor procedure and you will be fine and on your feet within a hr or so. How come your having a bowel prep?? xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Damned if I know! It's horrible AQ! Eat normally tonight, then have a very limited breakfast of pre approved foods then nothing to eat until after the lap! Obviously got to take those horrible sachets too :(

I think he's doing it to be on the safe side in case of adhesions and stuff, but that's just me guessing....


----------



## africaqueen

Hmmm very strange! i could eat normally until midnight the night before my lap and didnt need sachets or anything... i would be asking what they are planning hun as sounds so weird! xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

I vaguely remember them saying it was better to do a bowel prep as dr said there is a possibility that one f tubes is stuck to the bowel possibly from adhesions from last surgery. They've said they'll do it lapascopically but there is a small chance of open surgery. Won't know until afterwards - as I've had to sign my consent to this. I remember him saying he was going to do a lap and dye and clear the adhesions but other than that I'm relying on hubby over what was said. Will go through it again before hand though and if I'm not happy ill just say no to certain things x x x 

How you doing now AQ?


----------



## harley81

I am great thanks :), still off work after the scare at 7 weeks, go back on thursday(day after my birthday!). Had another scan last week and baby measured perfectly, had tripled in size ina week and they let us hear the heartbeat :). They thought it was identical twins! But now think it was the cord pulsating, hubby was thrilled lol. 

The house had an unexpected hitch, but we have now replaced 5 joists and associated floorboards, but are still living out of boxes. To be honest we're both laid back as we are still so thrilled we finally got the house and sold the flat after the 2 year wait! :).

Hope you are all doing well :). AQ I have everything crossed, but you sound like you have exactly the same symptoms I had in the 2ww, I really hope you have the same outcome :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hey everyone.
MrsE great news about starting your next cycle and your doc helping with some of the drug costs. Fingers crossed this frosty is your baby!

Likkle I remember how scared I was having the hysteroscopy. I know a lap is a bit more invasive but these things are never as bad as the actual fear and anticipation of them. You will be fine. X

AQ - I'm getting excited for you! Your symptoms sound really positive. I really hope this is it- you deserve it. X

Harley - so happy for you hun. X


----------



## Lindylou

Aq- my boobs were amazingly sore and I put it down to AF being on her way. Fx. Xxx free babydust to you :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks love to. How you doing now?

Harley happy birthday (is it Wednesday?) 

AQ how ou doing? Any more symptoms or twinges? Nearly there now sweetie x

Mrse yey for starting soon x

Had my last meal for breakfast, I'm super hungry and can't eat! Why is it when you can't have something it's what you always want? Oh and I'm sick of every channel on tele doing cookery segments - I can't eat now stop it! X x x


----------



## africaqueen

3 more sleeps ladies. I am a nervous wreck! i don't feel anything either way. I am extremely emotional and i have broke out in spots but other than that i am pretty much the same. I am starting to feel very scared as i honestly cannot take anymore heartache... the past 3 yrs have been horrific and me, my hubby and my dad are all so desperate for this lil bean to of stuck. Feeling anxious xxx


----------



## susiesue

AQ huge hugs to you :hugs::hugs: I have been thinking about you every day. I found the last few days of the 2ww so tough emotionally. Hang in there sweetie, only 3 more sleeps. I had sore boobs from about 8dp3dt, and was v tired. I am hoping with all my heart that your embie has snuggled in xx 

Gems hope all went ok today Hun xx 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks susie! Op is tomorrow, currently on a rather nasty bowel prep which I would never recommend to anyone. Ever. X x x


----------



## Jane22

Hello ladies

I've not been on here for a while, probably not since my son was born. We had icsi in Sept 2011 and now have a beautiful but energetic (!) 11 month old.

I popped in to see what was what - wanted to wish you luck Africa Queen - we were at our first PIE together and I'm really rooting for this to work for you.

We were so lucky first time round I still cannot believe it!

Lots of luck to all you ladies too.

AFM - we're going to try for another! Scheduled in for a natural fet this cycle!! 

xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Mrse that's great news about help from doctor and you starting your next cycle x

Gemz good luck for your op, x

Harley glad everything's going great for you x

AQ I have everything crossed for you, those symptoms sound very promising, you have a great PMA and I'm praying and hoping for a sticky little bean for you xxx

Hi jane I like you got very very lucky on my first round of icsi, have two frosties in storage for the future but no more fresh transfers for us.

Hope everyone else is doing good, has any one heard of bugs lately? Hope she's doing ok x


----------



## Joanne C

Lots of luck for tomorrow Gemz.... Make sure you milk the resting time afterwards : )
AQ...thinking of you every day and crossing my fingers for you...only early symptoms I can remember early on was extremely sensitive sense of smell!! The day before I tested I could smell things a mile off but didnt really think anything of it...still the same now!!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Thinking if you AQ. Will you deffo not test early?


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks girls, getting nervous! Has anyone had a bowel prep before? How have you stomached the drink you have to have!?!? It's awful! :(


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi everyone we have our consultation 23rd may so hopefully start cycle end of may June can anyone advise me how much the drugs you have to have cost?


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh are your NHS or private cant remember. If your NHS its 4 prescriptions which are about 7.50 each unless the government has upped it again! If your private costs range up to 2000! Gem x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Likkle - never had a bowel prep before but i hope today goes well for you. It will be over and done with in no time. xx


----------



## clarkea

Hi.
My dh and i have our consultation app on 30th may. Annoyed that its another month but excited. 

My story is very long (8 years worth) so i will cut it.
Husband diagnosed with Klienfelters 3 years ago. He had ssr to retrieve sperm last Nov and found some! so now just waiting for consultation app.
Things have took forever! We were originally with manchester but they were so useless we went over to liverpool.
Getting nervous! Think im stressed bout it all coz im 20 days overdue! No im not pregnant as klienfelters means no sperm.

Any advise how to get my body ready for this? As need to be calm but im a worrier! :shrug:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Having to stay overnight, I think everything went to plan as the doctor came round whilst I was still out of it so said he'd go through it with me in the morning!

I'm feeling like hell from the ga thou!

This will make you all laugh though, I work with my mum so have her a call to ledger know I was out of surgery. I said to her you might as well put me thru to my boss which she did. I then proceeded to tell him I loved him and I was ok and not to worry as ill become tomorrow! Also called him my husbands name several times! Fortunately he realised I wasin mad mode and asked if I'd just come round from op. then realised who I was talking to! Lol! My boss was really sweet thousand told me to fuck off in the nicest way and if my work laptop logs onto our net work in the next 2 week hell come over to mine and take it away!

Will update all in morning when I can see my screen properly

Night all, from a rather groggy gem x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ahhhh gem hope your feeling better tomorrow, and that sounds pretty funny about the I love you phone calls to your boss :) 
Feel better soon xx


----------



## africaqueen

Clarke- Welcome and good luck! iv done 3 cycles of IVF and there is no way of staying calm during the process as soooo many stressful hurdles to overcome each step of the way. Best advice i can offer is, take as much support from this forum as you can as the girls here have been a lifeline and also to take each day as it comes. IVF is soooo unpredictable x

Gemz- Aww bless you hun! glad your ok. You will soon be back on your feet. Get a good night's sleep x

Jamie- Wow in 2nd tri already! time goes sooo fast! x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Clarkea- you will get lots of advice on here and support! I prepared by ditching caffeine (including chocolate - killer) and alcohol (pretty much!) I also increased the amount of protein I ate, ate healthy and took pregnacare , omega 3 fish oils and iron (I'm veggie so was advised to take these). For my 2nd cycle (which I didn't end up needing) I did acupuncture. Not sure if it helped but I did get BFP so who knows!!! My dh took effervescent vit c and bit D. Personally I think you have to be as healthy as you can be physically and as emotionally relaxed and strong as possible. Easier said than done though because as AQ said it is a rollercoaster. Just deal with each step as it comes or it can overwhelm. Good luck :)

AQ- hugs. 

Gem- loving the phone call!! Hope you are better soon. X


----------



## susiesue

Gemz you are a legend with that phonecall :haha: Hope you are feeling better this morning x 

AQ how are you feeling?? Only one more sleep. Excited and nervous for you! I remember the feeling all too well xxx

Clarkea hi :flower: I think the others have pretty much summed things up. I also tried to eat healthy and exercise. Nothing really prepares you though for the emotional side of things. Good luck xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Good morning all! It's such a beautiful sunny day today! I'm surprised anyone can read my post from yesterday I was well out of it, and I've seen to have made words up and random sentences!

Well my laparoscopy went really well. Dr's just been to see me and tell me the news. I've still got both tubes intact, and I've still got my ovaries. What I've learnt is that the HSG has given me a false result. Yes there was delayed spillage on my lap yesterday, but not to the degree that the HSG showed. What this means is I've gone through a rather emotional rollercoster and there was nothing really wrong!!! 

Dr Drakeley said he sees no reason why I couldn't fall pregnant naturally within the next few months, and to get lots of ovulation kits. If after several months were still struggling then use our frozen embryo as we now have unexplained infertility. 

I'm in total shock! Can't even tell hubby as he's in school and can't answer his phone (and typical today he's got a full day!

AQ how you doing? Jamie 2nd trimester that's flown! Melbram you'll be nearly starting soon! Ad susie haha I know I'm so getting the mick taken out of me!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Likkle - Thats great news! How wonderfuly would it be if you concieved naturally. I have my fingers crossed for you.

AQ- Hope you are ok. Still wondering if you are going to test early or not?


----------



## susiesue

Gemz that's fab news!!! :happydance: When I was ttc naturally I got a load of cheap ovulation kits from amazon, they gave the same results as the expensive digital one so worth a try! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Lille- brill news!!! I got a digital ovulation kit but would often miss my morning pee (too desperate to go the toilet and struggled to unwrap the stuck in time :D) missing one messes the month up my GP said so I'd go for the ones susie sue suggested. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Well OTD is tomorrow and i am TERRIFIED! I woke up yesterday morning and just felt it was all over... no feeling this has worked at all. I am dreading testing tomorrow and although iv wished the past 2wks away i am not wishing i had just started the 2ww to enjoy the feeling of 'possibly being pregnant' a little longer xxx


----------



## susiesue

AQ thinking of you and praying with all my heart that you get your bfp tomorrow, you sooo deserve this to have a happy ending xxxxx


----------



## harley81

I second what susie said, have everything crossed for you AQ x


----------



## Melbram

Gems: Great news all well with the lap and FX for a a natural BFP!

AQ: GL for tomorrow - everything crossed - 3rd time lucky it just has to be x 

Hi to the rest of the gang

With FET unlikley to be until July/August taking a bit of a step back from everything but still trying to pop on to keep up to date with everyone x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz greats news on the natural possibility!

AQ - got everything crossed for you xxx

Afm - going for an injection on 17th may then will get my AF have a scan and then start 3 weeks of pesseries, tablets and scans! So we're off shortly x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ have lit my candle and said a prayer for you in church, keeping everything crossed for you. Keep positive hun, not long to go now x x x


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- good luck tomorrow. I have a positive feeling for you x x x x x


----------



## Sharkey

AQ; wishing you all the best for testing 2moz xxxx 

Hello girls!! Hope everyone Is well!!

MrsE; crossing everything for your up n coming cycle xxx

Lindy, Lisa & Susie; how's motherhood going? xx

Melbram; how are you? 

Haven't spoken to you all properly In months, apologies for that..... Been having a difficult time of things adjusting & also mild PND due to our lo not attaching to the breast & then refusing the bottle (diagnosed with Silent Reflux) :-( We are now finally clicking & everything Is falling Into place at last xxxx Will try & come on here more often now to give you girls much needed support xx Sorry Its a short one for now but I'm off to bed & will catch up with you all over he next few days xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ- lots and lots of luck tomorrow, i will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes your way. xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all, I'm really sorry to let everyone know as we were all hoping and praying it would work. AQ has just contacted me on Facebook to let you all know that unfortunately she's gotten as bfn. Thinking of you hun x x x


----------



## Lisa40

:sad2: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :sad2:


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

oh no AQ i am so so so so sorry. I just dont know what to say. This whole thing is just so unfair. I was really hoping you would have good news. We are all here for you when you are ready. x


----------



## Melbram

Oh no iv been checking every 2 mins praying for good news &#55357;&#56866; thinking of u AQ xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Devastated for you AQ xxxx


----------



## harley81

So unfair :( x


----------



## susiesue

Oh AQ I am so so sorry to read this news :hugs: I am gutted for you and your oh. I know there are no words at this time but I am thinking of you and here if you need anything xxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TooExcited

As a long term stalker of this thread (due to have IVF at Chester/womens in July) my heart goes out to you AQ. I have been watching your journey and admire you so much for the support you give to others.

I have all my fingers crossed that there is a solution for you out there.

xx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- big hugs. I am so sorry x x x


----------



## clarkea

AQ I am so sorry u didnt get your bfp.


----------



## clarkea

AQ I am so sorry u didnt get your bfp.


----------



## bugs

Hi girls, I haven't been on for a while had to take a break. I'm now feeling much better and looking forward to our well needed holiday and then cycle #7. 

AQ I had to come on to say how sorry I am. There are no words but you are a strong determined lady and I'm sure you'll find a way through xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Aq so sorry, I was hoping with everything this would be your shot, 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Joanne C

I'm so sorry to read this AQ....you and your oh are in my thoughts x


----------



## MrsE75

AQ like all the girls have said I am so truly sorry you didn't get your BFP. Take time with your oh and just be there for each other right now. Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Jane22

Gutted for you AQ. There's no words, just rubbish :-( 
Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Lindylou

Bugs- when you hoping to start? Where are you doing #7? Xx


----------



## bugs

We're going with Care again, I'm having the endo scratch the month before and we also go away in June so it's just trying to make the dates work really. Probably July sometime. 

I had to take time out after the last one, I had some counselling and am feeling so much better xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs it's great to hear from you again, and your feeling positive! Hubby and I have decided to go away too before any of the madness starts up again, a break should do us all good. Where are you going?

Afm, in a LOT of pain today.dont know whether I'm coming or going at the moment, and the police helicopter who woke me up this morning is lucky I didn't get my hands on him as it wouldn't have been pleasant!

Love to everyone, big hugs gem x x x


----------



## TooExcited

Hi ladies - how are you all? Enjoying this lovely sunshine I hope.

Has anyone heard from AQ? I'm thinking of her & hope she's doing ok.

AFM - I'm going to Chester on Monday and should hopefully find out my dates & protocol. I feel like Im permanently counting down to the next appointment!

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Just wanted to pop in and thank you all for support xx

As regards me and dh, we cannot afford another cycle so we are going to concentrate on a life without babies and enjoy some holidays over the next year then look at our options again. We will either save and get a loan for the ARGC which has huge success rates for women in my situation or we will go straight to donor eggs. Not sure which yet. Emotionally over the past 3.5yrs i have been drained tho. Iv lost my mum, my 2 closest friends, my tubes, 2 babies, 3 failed cycles of IVF... its all too much. We need to concentrate on our marriage for at least a year and have some fun for once. Yes we are devastated but life has to go on. We have no choice.

I won't be around much but im in touch with some of you on fb or via text anyway so you can reach me there. Good luck to all xxx


----------



## harley81

Good luck in whatever you decide for the future, take care xxx


----------



## bugs

AQ is it definately egg quality as a 5 cell on day 2 is pretty good unless there was fragmentation. Also there seems to be a link with endo and ectopics resulting in immune issues. It was the case for me so might be worth looking into to see if any of the symptoms ever occur with you. I really wish you all the best and pray that we both escape the TTC forums one way or another. Enjoy your time off and hope you have some well deserved holidays xxx 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- Glad you are okay (as well as can be expected anyway). I am sure you will get your dream in the future and it will be good to have some couple time in the meantime, enjoy it! I have been trying to enjoy every moment with my dh since our last fail as time just seems to go by when your having ivf or thinking about it.


----------



## hopes4abump

Hi girls, 

I have been reading this thread for a while and haven't posted. I am at the Hewitt and about to start our first cycle of IVF at the end of this month. (ringing on 17th) Feeling a bit scared at the moment as it is all becoming very real. 

Work are worried about how it is going to fit in with my job as I work all hours six days a week. They aren't very supportive and really stressful process trying to book any time off and they were concerned that I couldn't give them exact dates for when I may need to take time off. :growlmad: 

Does anybody have any idea of timescales? I tried this calculator but don't know how accurate it is? (thefertilityblogs)

Thanks for reading and good luck in all of your cycles. Sorry it was an essay.  

Claire


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Claire

Welcome to the thread! It's a daunting process IVF but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end!

As for timescales, its different for every woman. Lots depend on what protocol you are on - long or short. If your on a LP for your first cycle, which is usually the case, they take control of your cycle by doing down regulation to stop your cycle, then stimming drugs to produce to of eggs. My LP last year took around 40 days from down regging, egg collection and a transfer.

Work are unfortunately correct in that legally they don't have to give you time off for appointments, however, following embryo transfer you are in the eye of the law pregnant and then any time off is considered pregnancy related, including a fortnight after a pregnacy test, so if you are unlucky enough to get a bfn (hopefully wont be the case) you have some time to deal with your emotions.

You will get some notice, albeit 2 days of when to expect egg collection, and you'll usually be booked in for a 3 day transfer as standard, although if you get lots of healthy eggs with a good fertilisation report this can be pushed back to a 5 day transfer. Have you got the possibility of working flexi time? Or possibly if you can afford it a temporary reduction in hours? Try not to stress so if you think youll be worked up some leave around transfer time may be a good idea. Every little helps. I found that if you offer to be as flexible as possible, work are willing to work around appointments. The awful thing is I work in the NHS - you think given the circumstances they would be alright wouldn't you? 

What's been your journey so far if you don't mind me asking? It's ok to be scared, fear of the unknown especially with IVF is horrible, but it gives us hope, and that's the most important thing. Big hugs, and wishing you all the luck for your first cycle.

AQ you've been in my thoughts, and I'm glad your gonna spend some time just finding you and giving yourself a break. Big hugs hunni x x

Afm, well I've never been so bloated in all my life. My period has also arrived, so I'm proper getting battered. I've also had some bad news today as well, my poor mum fell out of bed the other day. She went to the walk in centre which told her it was sprained and to do some exercises. Today it got really bad so I took her to the hospital, it turned out she's broken her collar bone! How awful is that? The walk in centre didn't even suggest getting it x rayed. Was proper heartbreaking seeing my mum in so much pain,but I was fuming that the walk in centre didn't give a toss and could have made it worse.

How's everyone doing? Love and big hugs to all the gang! X x x


----------



## MrsE75

AQ I've been thinking of you too and hope you and your oh get to spend quality time together and reconnect. This ivf process is a real test of relationships and as my oh said just the other day it's a real passion killer cos everything is calculated around your cycle! Good luck with what you decide. 

Gemz - sorry about your mum that's terrible. I do wonder about these drop in places popping up all over the place. 

Hope4 - what you are feeling is totally normal and we've all been there. You will be fine and timings will be what they will be at the end of the day I you try to control, like me then get used to the idea now that you don't have any during the process!

Afm - ordered my one injection cost a fortune! £130!!!! Lad my GP got me the rest! Having that in 17th may then should have AF a week later, scan and then start on the drugs! 

Bugs - do you mind me asking did care put you on steroids? I am this time and scared stuff about weight and bloating with it. Any issues with you?


----------



## Lindylou

Anybody with immune issues- I have the dr beer book if they want it?? Xxxx very heavy reading I thought. I'm medically trained but found it tough!!


----------



## bugs

MrsE I was fine at first had a bit of insomnia but I think that was nerves aswell. It was when I was pregnant and I put a bit of weight on and did get a bit of moonface !!! 

Lindy I've got that book and I think if you suspect you've got immune issues the book really helps with information xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Yes pretty sure its egg quality issues as Mr K has always said that due to such low fert rates. Only 1 embryo from 7 eggs. The one embie we did get had fragmentation and uneven cells too even though it was 5 cells. How can you cope with going in for a 7th cycle? i just could not do it. I would lose my mind :( x

Hi to everyone else. Lindy, Gemz and all the gang xxx


----------



## bugs

Well I suppose you've been through enough cycles to know. 

I just keep plodding on, while the money is there to fund it we have to keep trying. They say when you've been diagnosed with immune you should class that as your 1st cycle coz the others would never have worked so we'll keep going for now xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi bugs - did your moon face go the thoughts horrifies me to be honest with all the other things we have to put up withi guess its just one more thing!


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Mrse- i was on steroids my last cycle. I actually felt like i could stay up all night and not be tired and had so much energy, i put that down to the steroids. I was really scared of moon face too as i already have a round face. I don't think i got one but as bugs said it may come after bfp and i stopped them after my bfn. I am on them again next cycle so i hope i don't get any side effects this time. What dose are you on? I was on 1mg of dexamethasone to try and improve my egg quality.

X x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Yes true. If we had the money we would carry on too. Maybe i do have immune issues... il have to look into it once we have money again. Lots of luck for your next cycle! x

Cvaeh- Wishing you tons of luck too! would love to see all the ladies here get their bfps but nobody more than you and bugs x


----------



## cvaeh

That is so kind Africa, i would love to see you with a bfp as you were one of the first people that i met on here. I so want us all to look back on this in five years time with our families x x


----------



## Likklegemz

All us girls deserve our bfps and eventually I'm sure it will happen for all of us. Just stay positive and not to let things get us all down (easier said than done eh?)

Bugs when do you start your next cycle? Mrse good luck nearly there!

Afm period still causing me trouble - getting there though now x x x


----------



## bugs

Gemz we are not sure yet just trying to work dates around the holiday and having the endo scratch and stuff x 

I didn't really notice my moonface mrsE it wasn't until after my OH was like yeah you've got a big round face he's such a charmer !!! 

AQ that's so nice of you to say and If I ever win the lottery I will fund as many goes as you need xxxx 

I've been shopping round for my next drug I've been prescribed Melatonin, central homecare have quoted £90 and my local chemist £200 how can they differ so much in price it's just daft. My next challenge is to find someone who can do my intralipid for less than £400 !!!!


----------



## MrsE75

Cveah - I've been prescribed Prednisolone think its 5mg off top of my head. So guess likely that I will go all moon face. Does it disappear once you stop taking the drugs?


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I second bugs! If I ever win, I'll quite big, ill quite happily pay for IVF too!

Bugs can you buy your drugs abroad? Or is their restrictions on it? Might be cheaper in the states, or even Switzerland

Mrse you all ready for the rollercoster ?


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps bugs, healthcare at home and fertility2u are supposed to be really good and quite reasonable if that helps x x x


----------



## bugs

I haven't got time to order them from anywhere else I need to start them this month so probably going to use central homecare. 

MrsE I was on 3 mg of dex and I believe dex is much stronger than the ones you'll be on so you should be fine. And it did go down once I stopped taking them I was just a bit puffy xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Healthcare at home is one I've just used for the one injection I need which is due to arrive tomorrow! Cost £130 for one injection! 

Gemz - yep not done a frozen cycle before so this is all new to me but I'm trying to get the right mix between being positive it will work and not wanting to be too certain so I'm not so gutted if it doesn't! But really we all know we're gutted when you get a bfn! So I'm a nut job already ha, ha! It all starts next Friday when I have my injection. I've asked how long until transfer and been told it will be 3 weeks of drugs before I'm ready. Anyone know if that sounds about right? 

Hi to all the gang hope you are keeping warm in this rubbish wind and rain! Xxx


----------



## bugs

MrsE my friends just doing a FET and she's been told a few weeks till she's ready for transfer xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse can't help you there I'm afraid, I've not had a frozen cycle yet so it's a learning curve for me too.

Bugs have you sorted out your holiday yet?

Cvaeh, I forgot to ask how your feeling now?

Lindy, how's the little one? X

I've gone slightly mad online shopping today - as the doctor said we have a chance of conceiving naturally, I've gone on a shopping bender, ovulation kits, naughty underwear, you name it i may have bought it! I think I'm officially bankrupt now. This being off work and doing nothing is driving me mad (work disabled my log in details so I can't access emails at work!). Pain is nearly manageable now, still on period thou :(

Hi to all the rest of the gang, hope everyone is doing as well as you can be hugs x x x


----------



## bugs

Yeah Gemz we're going to Fuertaventura on the 12th June for 2 weeks, can't wait xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Gemz
Not feeling too bad thanks. I am a bit stressed at school as ofsted are due any day so am on tender hooks. Think our holiday did us wonders in April, was so relaxing and was like living in a bubble for a week. We went to the lakes at the weekend which was nice too. The thought of another cycle makes me feel sick but i know there is no other way and just hope we get a bit of luck this time. I kind of live my life in school half terms so once half term break has been it will feel close.

How are you feeling? I spent a fortune on kits in the days of trying naturally. I got a clear blue fertility monitor where you put the stick in a little machine and it tells you when hormones are rising before the lh surge. I gave up with it in the end as even if egg and sperm meet they do nothing and i can tell when ovulation is anyway. Hope trying naturally works for you!!!!

Hi to everyone else. Is anyone in contact with Del? She hasn't been on for a while x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh, I know what you mean about OFSTED. Poor hubby went thru it not that long ago. He was really stressed. Currently doing gcse course work checks, its extra cash for us, which we're saving for our holiday. Looking at going cyprus, but I've warned him just because he's a history teacher doesn't mean he can drag me to every historical site! Problem being married to a teache rid that I'm restricted to half term dates too - so expensive to go away!

I had a look at that fertility monitor, but it was 80 quid, so I've just bought some normal ones, which were 30 quid for 40 tests. Give that a try first. Chances may be slim so not getting hopes up, but its got to be worth a shot if the doctor thinks so.

I can't imagine the rollercoster you have with school and IVF - fx this next cycle works for you x x x

Haven't heard from del neither, I've been wondering how she's doing

Hugs to all x x x


----------



## cvaeh

Gemz- is your husband still working away or did he manage to get a job round here? We went to Cyprus the year before last and loved it. I am more of a sun bathe and swim girl but heard there is lots of history to see!!! X x


----------



## Lisa40

Gemz just with regard to the ovulation tests, I don't know if you've used them before but I found it handy to keep the used ones to compare against the next day so that you can see the progression of the line, gross I know :sick:

But it really helped me to see when my ovulation was as sometimes you can miss the surge if you have a fast one & keeping the tests will at least show when it was darkest even if it doesn't go darker than the test line.

Also have a look at access diagnostics website, they do cheap ovulation tests but they work just as well as the shop ones, they just don't have the plastic covers, about £5 for about 20-30 tests (so you can pee on one more than once a day :rofl: )

Also I don't know if you've ever charted your body temperature, but I found this really helpful too. If you need any more info let me know.

I did all this for 2 years before tests showed my poor little eggy never got past the endometriosis!

Good luck & most of all have fun
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh, no he's still down south. He's applied for what feels like hundreds of jobs! It's so comeptive though, and humanities jobs are so hard within the north west - there's very little movement here. He's been offered a job in Leeds which he's taken in the end. Not ideal but he's gonna be home 4 days a week and stay with our friends the other days. Better than what we've been thru for the past three years. It's a two year contract so better than nothing, and Leeds is only an hour away from Liverpool (we live right by the motorway) so I can easily pop across the days he's not coming down. Work have even aged to let me work from home or build up flexi time so we can see each other more which I thought was really nice of them. Where about in cyprus did you stay at?

Lisa, I've tried to chart my temperature in the past but didn't ever get anywhere. The ones I've ended up getting are the clearblue smiley face ones. It seemed nice and easy to use. I'm given us 6 months to try naturally, as I think that would be reasonable with everything that's gone on. Plus with the doctor saying that we have a chance however slim I'm hoping the lap will help - so I may end up in the same position as you. My mind is still spinning with it all, still don't think it's quite sunk in yet

Does anyone know what happens with regards to our NHS funding? We've had one go, with two frozen ones so I know we are entitled to use them, but if god forbid that they don't work or we don't conceive are we still entitled to another go (in line with our ccg - the new PCTs?) with my tubes being considered ok?


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha Likkle - bet you've ordered 50 shades of grey as well ha ha! Thomas is doing great thanks. Getting big but I adore him. It was my birthday today and I said to my mum I can't believe how lucky I am. I really am. I so want you all to get your BFPs. I pray and wish for it everyday when I count my blessings. Xxzz


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindy, didn't know that happy birthday! Wow! Time flies eh! Have you been spoilt rotten today?

Haha no to 50 shades! Read them all last year - found it funny and oh my does she need a copy writer! I get annoyed with bad grammar in books! ;)


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Happy belated birthday! x

Gemz- So glad you get to try naturally. Would give anything for that. Fingers crossed for you! x

Hi to everyone x

AFM- Not in a good place tbh. Very low and struggle to get out of bed in the mornings. Not seeing any light at the end of the tunnel since this latest fail, mainly due to finance being so shit which means no more cycles so hoping for a lottery win or something but the chances are mega low obviously. Anyway don't want to pull the thread down hence the reason i don't post much anymore. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - don't be so hard on yourself. You have been through a tremendous amount of ups and downs and not to mention hormones! So what you are feeling you are entitled to feel and hopefully each day it will get a little bit easier. I was exactly in the same position as you after my last cycle in a crap money position without any sign of light at the end if the tunnel. It's taken us 5 months but I'm now doing my frozen so what I'm saying is that it all looks bleak and life is a battle at the moment but I promise you as time passes you realise that you either give up on everything an have an unhappy life or get out there and fight. You never know with the desire to want another cycle or donor may drive both you and your oh to find those changes you need to get the money together. 

After our last fail my oh and I agreed that our priority was paying off the cards from last cycle and paying for our frozen. So we are doing what we have to do in order to make the plan a reality. I'm doing a job I don't really like but pays well and my oh is looking for something perm but in the meantime he's found jobs that will pay the bills. This is all because to us it's our priority but it doesn't consume our everyday lives cos we know what we have to do. We accepted that it will prob take us 12mths to pay of the cards for another fresh cycle so that's our goal. 

Don't forget we are all here for you like you have been for us over the past 2 yrs for me anyway. We all send you nothing but love, hugs and lots of hope for your next step of your journey. Take good care of yourself, there is a light out there you just need to find yours xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ, I'm reiterating what Mrse said. Don't beat yourself up, and your not "dragging the thread down" we've all been there, when everything feels so bleak. Spend time just on you and hubby and you don't know what tomorrow brings. Find out who you both are, have a break and you'll get your dream job and finances won't be so bleak. Besides, look what happened to us a while back - the thought of winning the lotto seemed so small, and we won that large amount of money between us all.

It might be that the break from ttc and IVF does you the world of good, and in a years time the place you find yourself will be so different, both emotionally and financially. 

We're all here for you, wether that's just so you can rant or for a cry. You've been here for all of us, ands I don't think I would have coped very well if it wasn't for you. Even last week when I was proper panicking over my lap you helped calm me down. I'm not going to say chin up (I know how many people I wanted to beat up when they said that too me) but I am going to say things will get there in time

Big hugs hunni x x x


----------



## susiesue

AQ I can only echo what the others have said. You have been through so much the last few years and have been strong throughout. It's now time to be kind to yourself and allow yourself to grieve :hugs: I think it's a good plan to spend time with oh, have some holidays and try and have some fun. It won't feel like it now but you will be able to smile and feel positive again. I know things must feel so bleak now, and I wish I could say more to make you feel better. Like you have always said to us 'where there is life there is hope', you have to try and cling onto that, your journey is not over yet and your dream is still out there. We are all here whenever you need us, don't worry about bringing the thread down, the thread is here for you through highs and lows. I know I was extremely lucky to get my happy ending but I have been in some dark places and I know how bleak and lonely ltttc can be. Thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lindylou

AQ - you are bound to be down. Don't hide yourself away that is what we are here for. We can celebrate good news which we all wish for everyone, but we are here to carry each other through the low times because we all understand the feelings. Massive hugs. You know where I am. Xx


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- I am sending you big hugs. We are all here to support the highs and lows. You will get your dream.

Gemz- we stayed just outside limssol in a thomson couples hotel. X x x

Happy birthday lindy x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh, I know which one you mean we were looking at that one too. Decided on the couples only one in paphos


----------



## cvaeh

I am sure you will have a fantastic time. We looked at that one but it went before i had made my mind up so the decision was made for me. X x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Hope everyone's doing well. I've got some news, we've had kittens!

It's a long story actually, about two weeks ago a pregnant cat turned up in our house, she was skin and bones. My cat (my profile pic) was fine with her as she did look rather pathetic.

We put posters up and took her to the vets to see if she was mircochipped no such luck (doubtful considering the cat wasn't neutered). Anyway about a week ago, we had a phone call saying that she was this persons cat and she went missing about 6 months ago and they thought she was dead. When I told them she was pregnant she told me that she couldn't have it back as they've got a new one! I was livid! They offered me the vet money and then said it was up to me what I did!

Couldn't believe it. Anyway after another week and a half, she's popped! She's had two adorable kittens, but unfortunately we've been the vets and one won't make it past the night. Mum doesn't look too healthy and there keeping her in on IV antibiotics and hoping she picks up. So we've got one at home with us now, having to do feed her by hand. She's super small and making me even more broody!

How's everyone doing? X x x


----------



## cvaeh

Gemz- that is awful. We have two cats and i treat them like two little kings and could never say they couldn't come back. I hope she picks up with the antibiotics so she can go home to her little one. X x x


----------



## Lindylou

Poor little things. Hope they are ok xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all, I'm rather sad to report that the mum didn't make it :( really devastated. We've got the kitten still, so we are having to feed by hand. Our cat has really taken to her and is proper mothering her.

Called the original owner to say that she died, and she asked abut the kittens. I told her that one survived and she's asked for it. I've told her where to fuck right off. There's no way on this earth I'm letting her anywhere near this little one

Big hugs to all, hope everyone is ok x x x x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Gemz that's so sad, poor little cat. I'm so glad it found its way to your house though, I bet it knew you'd be the right person to take care of its baby!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## cvaeh

Oh no, poor mum. I can't believe those people had the cheek to ask for the kitten. I am glad you told them where to go!!! I am glad your cat has adopted him/her. X x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

I know, the cheek of it. Cudnt believe it really. we got into a right arguement over the phone. thankfully she doesnt know where we live just are mobile number. the vet said that if there was any problems to let them know and theyll inform the police for us. Hopefully it won't come to that but some people eh? We've called her Button at the moment as she's got such a cute little button nose. She's proper cute, can't wait for her to open her eyes. 

The vets been really good as well. They've waived their fee! Which is a massive relief - as it was the weekend we had to use the out of hours vet, and I know how expensive they can be when our lily got injured last year it cost 600 quid - thank god for pet insurance eh?

Cvaeh, yeah lily has proper mothered her. It's unbelievably cute, almost as is she knows what's happened. We've been in touch with our Cattery to let them know they'll be two cats now as opposed to one - lovely extra 105 quid but I'm secretly pleased as I've been bugging hubby for months that I wanted another cat.

Hope everyone's had a good weekend, this weather is getting mad lately. Wonders when summer will ever come!

Night all x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Poor little catxxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Can anyone tell me how long from day one of af to starting drugs and testing it is, think I will be due to start on the 1st xxx


----------



## TooExcited

It depends which protocol they put you on hun as to how long it takes.

I've been given mine today and my drugs start on day 16 of my cycle, which i take for 10 days before the stimming drugs start. They've told me from start to finish on the Antagonist (short) protocol it takes 4-6 weeks depending upon how you respond to the drugs.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks for your advise I think I will be on the long protocol as it is my first cycle. Do you know how many different injections a day you have to take I'm petrified!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

just though i would pop on and wish you all loads of luck 



AQ - sending you big hugs hun. I really hope something comes up and you are able to try make your dream come true. try and enjoy time with your OH for now and im here if you ever need to chat xxxxxx

Bugs - got fingers crossed for you hun. i remember you on this site when i firsted started IVF and really hope you get your well deserved BFP very soon and hope you enjoy your holiday xxx

Sending loads of babydust to you all and hope you all get your well deserved BFPs xxxx

:hug::hug:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel whilst your down regging it's one injection a day and when your stimming it's 2 until your trigger shot (36 hours before egg collection)

X x x


----------



## Likklegemz

And first cycle is usually long protocol one unless your amh levels are very low so they'll do a short one x x x


----------



## Lindylou

The injections are ok - they really aren't anything to worry about


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks for the info ladies I hate needles but think hubby will be doing them if he's allowed!


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel

My hubby did mine! There fine. I did find the menopur stung a little but (at first) but it was pretty easy afterwards. I did get a bruise though from repeatedly jabbing, so it's best to alternate sides every day as this limits the chance of it happening

You'll be fine! Don't worry you'll soon be a pro! :)


----------



## Lindylou

Hubby can do them but it is easy enough to do yourself. Think my dh is too squeamish so felt safer doing it myself!


----------



## clarkea

Hi there.i have my consultation app on the 30th and have been told i need to wait for my next period n then from there start injections on day 23.
I have just started my period and day 23 will be 2 days after my consultation app. Do you think i can count this period as the one i start with or do u think ill have to wait for my next period? 

Also just out of interest. If a cycle fails :( how long do u havw to wait before u can start the next go? 

Thanks for this. Its nice to talk to sumone who gets it.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi clarkea- they will wait till day 1 after your consultation (is it your one to sign your consent forms?) If a cycle fails you have to have 3bleeds. They count the one right after your cycle as the first. Xx


----------



## clarkea

Lindylou said:


> Hi clarkea- they will wait till day 1 after your consultation (is it your one to sign your consent forms?) If a cycle fails you have to have 3bleeds. They count the one right after your cycle as the first. Xx

Thanks for replying.
What do u mean they will wsit till day 1 after my consultation? 
Yes its to sign consent forms.

The reason i ask is i have long cycles so wanted to catch it in this one x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi hun, Lindy means they wait for your first period after your joint consultation not before does that make sense?

Xx x


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindy, my hubby was petrified of jabbing me! There was no way I could do it myself though! It's funny, he's allergic to kiwis and he had a bit of one in a pie last year. I had to give him a needle and I didn't even bat an eyelid then! Think its easier giving it to someone else!

You'll be pleased to know our new kittens doing well! Cheeky owner was on the phone again before so I've told her she's welcome to sue me but there's no way i giving her the kitten. And if she really wants it that much, she can pay the vet bills and then sue me for it! I'm not taking her calls now

Hope all you ladies are doing well

Big hugs x x


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- little kitten is safer with you and I'm sure will have a much happier life. Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well that's my haematology appointment done with the all clear just got to see if mr shaw says ok next week eekkkk. Thanks for all the advice ladies xx


----------



## clarkea

Ahh right. Bummer. Was hoping id get it in this one. Even longer to wait now. I know we are the closest we have ever been ti ivf but time is dragging. 8 yrs is a long time to wait n im keen to get the ball rolling.


----------



## clarkea

Ahh right. Bummer. Was hoping id get it in this one. Even longer to wait now. I know we are the closest we have ever been ti ivf but time is dragging. 8 yrs is a long time to wait n im keen to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Likklegemz

Don't worry hun, we all know how you feel! Just think your getting closer every day and you'll soon be jabbing and starting before you know it!

Rachel glad everything went well! When's your next appointment??


----------



## harley81

Clarkea, time will start to go faster soon I promise. I had my joint consultant appointment around the 24th Jan which seems like a couple of weeks ago, and I am now 11 weeks pregnant! It seems like a dream, after all the testing and waiting for follow up appointments, once the ball starts rolling time seems to fly :).


----------



## rachel543_uk

My appointment is a week today can't bloody wait!!


----------



## Likklegemz

It'll soon be here Rachel don't worry.

I've been all excited all week waiting for hubby to come home. We've had the worse news, our lovely neighbour has sadly passed away today. She was only 56, died of a stroke. Words fail me, shocked and devastated. We were only laughing and joking yesterday


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone - sorry i haven't commented in a while - in all honesty just trying (and failing) to distract myself from ttc at the moment.

Bugs/MrsE/Cvaeh - good luck to you all with your upcoming cycles.

Rachel/Clarkea - time will move very quickly and you will both be cycling before you know it. Try and relax as much as possible. This is a very stressful time.

Likkle-just been reading all about your kitten. What a cheek that woman has! I'm sorry to hear about your neighbour, that's really sad. Hope you are ok.

AQ- just wanted to say i am thinking of you. x

Sorry this is so brief - i will try to keep up with you from now on.

AFM - nothing much to report really. Some days I'm completely getting on with things, then i find out someone else is pregnant and my stomach just sinks and i feel terrible jealousy. I hate it. To make things worse my poor skin has just erupted into terrible acne. I'm wondering if all the drugs i put into my system might have something to do with it?I have my follow up in June anyway. x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Gemz- so sorry to hear about your neighbour. 

love2eat- i know what you mean about being jealous every time someone announces they are pregnant or just had a baby. It makes my heart sink every time. My skin is always bad but was particularly bad after my last fail. It seems to have started to settle down now so hopefully will stay that way. I am on my third bleed since my fail so technically could start my next cycle but am going to wait till the summer holiday so i am stress free. When are you planning on having another go?

Africa- hope your okay x x

Hi to everyone else x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Loveto - I think we probably are all the same we hate ourselves for being jealous yet other people seem to be able to get what we want so dearly so easily and it's not fair. I just keep thinking that when I get my baba I will treasure and love it that much more and will know every day how lucky I am. Most people take having children for granted. You are perfectly normal to feel that way. 

Gemz - so sorry about your neighbour that's awful and so young x

Welcome to Rachel and clarkea we are a mountain of information goodness knows how many cycles we've done collectively - would be interesting bet it's in the 20-30s! So ask away as someone on here will know the answers!

AQ - not sure if you are reading but hope you are doing ok considering. Thinking of you x

Cveah - sounds like a good plan to be stress free and a nice holiday!

Afm - well go for my frozen cycle injection tomorrow so then officially started my cycle. I'm probably being really silly but keep thinking that perhaps I'm being punished because before I met my OH I always said I didn't want children and perhaps I said it so often that now someone is making sure that happens. But when you are in your early 30s without a man you do start to think I won't happen whilst you can still have kids so guess I just tried to convince myself so I wouldn't be too upset if I didn't meet anyone. My OH says I'm being silly and that it doesn't work that way but I do wonder after all we've been through. Petrified of this cycle cos 1) never done a frozen cycle and 2) taking steroids and 3) if it doesn't work again then what!?

Anyway just trying not to think to much about it all or I will get stressed!

Wish me luck I getting strapped in for my next rollercoaster ride!!

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty- OMG Congrats!!!!! soooo glad to see you finally got your BFP after being on this thread as long as me! one of the original oldies ;) haha xxx

Hi Cvaeh, Bugs, MrsE, Lindy, Melbram, Loveto, Gemz, Harley, Excited, Clarkea and all the gang. x

Hope everyone is doing ok. I am struggling a LOT this time around. Not helped by how much im missing my mum and my best friend right now either. Bad times. On a good note i do have a new job in marketing that starts in July and i have my own office etc so that will be good. Its only 25hrs per wk but that's all i can cope with for now. It will get me on focus again and allow us to save a little. Probs be saving for around 18mths at least before we can try again and my chance will be greatly reduced considering how poor my eggs are now let alone in 18mths but hey what choice we got right. A piss in the ocean chance is better than zero chance xxx


----------



## wrightywales

africaqueen said:


> Wrighty- OMG Congrats!!!!! soooo glad to see you finally got your BFP after being on this thread as long as me! one of the original oldies ;) haha xxx
> 
> Hi Cvaeh, Bugs, MrsE, Lindy, Melbram, Loveto, Gemz, Harley, Excited, Clarkea and all the gang. x
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. I am struggling a LOT this time around. Not helped by how much im missing my mum and my best friend right now either. Bad times. On a good note i do have a new job in marketing that starts in July and i have my own office etc so that will be good. Its only 25hrs per wk but that's all i can cope with for now. It will get me on focus again and allow us to save a little. Probs be saving for around 18mths at least before we can try again and my chance will be greatly reduced considering how poor my eggs are now let alone in 18mths but hey what choice we got right. A piss in the ocean chance is better than zero chance xxx

one of the original oldies :D i lmao reading that lol. Its still early days hun but having an early scan next week just to make sure everythings ok been testing alot to check myself and im already further along then any of my other pregnancies so looking good so far :)

Sorry to hear you're still having a hard time hun hope things get a little easier with time. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congratulations on the new job hun something for you to focus on and even better that you will be able to start saving xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww fab news hun! let me know how your scan goes xxx


----------



## wrightywales

africaqueen said:


> Aww fab news hun! let me know how your scan goes xxx

I will hun :) xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all thanks for the messages. I've not had much chance to read things! I've had a proper shitty day in work and I've been really upset about my neighbour. I've also just found out that her dad who she was visiting in hospital at the time died within an hour of her. I can't believe that two members of the same family can die so close together and be for completely unrelated reasons. Her death has been so sudden I'm just all over the place. Hubby will be home soon so at least I won't be on my own. Ill catch up on Sunday and send messages to all then

Hope everyone is ok take it easy x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ, sorry your feeling so low. Congratulations on your new job, that's brilliant news.

Wrighty congratulations! I hope your scan goes well, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

Mrse congratulations on starting. You'll have to let me know how your frozen cycle goes, I'm interested in seeing how that differs from a fresh one. I'm sure you'll be fine with the steroids

Harley, when's your 12 week scan due?

Rachel, good luck for your appointment on Thursday, only 4 sleeps to go

Loveto, your not alone. The amount of people who keep announcing their pregnancies really annoyed me up until my lap. I was so fed up and disheartened that it would never be our turn. Since my lap I've gotten a bit of hope, and Im praying well be pregnant soon.

Cvaeh, hope you have a wonderful holiday.

Afm well I've been pretty low given what happened next door. It's all been so sudden and upsetting. On top of that, I'm facing a displinary at work over my sickness. I'm really upset and annoyed. I haven't been off sick since June last year (September didn't count as it was considered pregnancy related even thou IVF didn't work). This is despite it being a planned operation and needing two weeks to recover. And to think I work in the NHS!!! In other news, I ended up testing on what feels like 100 OPKs and would you believe it I had a positive yesterday. Despite saying we wouldn't try for a month or two, we ended up trying a lot (blushes madly) so technically I suppose I'm on a 2ww! Feels like ages since we went thru this naturally. I'm not getting my hopes up but I can't help but dream!

Hi to the rest of the gang, sorry if I've missed you out! X x x x


----------



## harley81

Hi gem, it's not till 13w6d, so 2 weeks on tue! I am too much of a worrier so we had a private one last week just for a bit of reassurance which was fab :). Good luck with trying naturally :) x


----------



## harley81

P.s how is the kitten?


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley that's awesome! Where did you go for your private scan? I'm sure the next two weeks will fly

Kittens doing really well! Opening eyes now - peeking really! I'm so in love x x


----------



## harley81

We went to before the stork in litherland and they were fab, i'd well recommend them :).

Awww, I love kittens, I used to work in the vets as a Saturday girl when I was in college and used to love syringe feeding the kittens. It's fab to see them grow up and become little furry balls of mischeif! One of my cats had to be handreared as the mother started killing the litter, so the breeder pulled them and hand reared them. She is the cheekiest cat, she just adores people and will play fetch with you for hours with balled up bits of paper, it's hysterical! x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - good luck with trying naturally!! Practice makes perfect and all that! The kittens sound so cute but my oh hates cats so no chance I can have one. 

Harley - glad you had a scan. I know if I get preggo I'm going to be a ball of mess cos I was fine and m/c at 9 wks so when it happens I know I'm going to be living at the scanning places just to put my mind at rest! Ha, ha!

Afm - had the injection so now waiting for AF and a scan so we can start the drug cocktail at the moment I'm at a complete loss as to what I'm taking when and how many times a day. I'm going to be setting alarms in my phone I think to keep track!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Everyone - hope you all managed to have nice weekends.

MrsE - Sounds like you are going to have to be super organised with all the drugs you will be taking! Hope you are ok and not stressing too much. 

AQ- Congrats on your new job hun. It will give you something else to think about for the time being and also something to aim for. 

Wrighty - Congratulations!!

Gemz - so sorry you have had such a cr*ppy few days! That is so sad about your neighbour. Fingers crossed for you though with trying naturally!

Cvaeh - I wont be doing my next cycle until after my holiday in September. Hopefully i will be relaxed and ready to try again.

Harley - thats fab bout having the private scan. I think i would definitely do the same!

Just wondering for those of you that have had unsuccessful IVF, what your cyles were like afterwards? When i came off the pill, i had 34 day length cycles, and they finally went down to 28 days after about a year. This month i dont think i ovulated until late (can't tell exactly) so i am certain i am back to having a longer cycle which is a bit frustrating really.


----------



## harley81

I've had 3 scans so far (2*nhs, 1 because of bleeding around week 7, and 1 for the Hewitt centre before they sign you over to normal antinatal care). I think after having the losses in the past nothing will make me relax, so I bought a doppler, which is amazing! Every time I start to panic I get it out and have a listen (which is every couple of days as i'm a worrier!).

Hope you're all well, can't do individual hellos as i've snuck on in work and i've got it open in a tiny little window so no-one can see! x


----------



## Joanne C

Evening Ladies.....just wanted to wish you all lots of luck for the rest of your journies whatever stages you are up to. Hope all your dreams and wishes come true very soon.
My due date is coming up very soon so will probably go off the radar for some time now! 
Thank you for all your help and kind words over the last year or so.
Lots of love xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Joanne- how exciting! Time flies, it doesn't seem like five mins since you got your bfp. Try and pop on sometime and let us know what you had.

Gemz- sorry you are having a rough time. Surely they can't discipline you for that. At my work you get called into a meeting if you have more than three periods of sick in k rolling year.

lovetoeat- my first couple of cycles since my fail have been a few days longer. I usually ovulate day 13 but it has been more like 15. They do say it can take them a while to settle down.

Hi to everyone else

Afm- i am a bit stressed at work at the moment due to not knowing when ofsted are coming and our head going into over drive. Half the parents in my class seem to be pregnant too. I have discovered that when i drink milk my acne is much worse so am trying to stay away from dairy products. I have heard soya milk is bad for fertility though so unsure what to have instead. Any thoughts? X x


----------



## Likklegemz

Quick message from me as on phone.

JoC good luck, hope your birth goes to plan and you get to enjoy cuddles soon with your little one

Loveto, my periods took 2 cycles to get back to normal

Harley, I'd probably be doing exactly the same as you x

Cvaeh, I feel your pain. Hubby's got an OFSTED due any day now, just don't know when. Have you ride goats milk? I'm lactose intollerant so I can't have cows milk but I can have the same lactose free cows milk - try that, or goats milk. I'm ok with a splash of normal cows milk in my tea but couldn't dream of having it in my ceral or god forbid ice cream (unless I take tablets beforehand and even the I feel sick) might be worth a try

I had three episodes of sickness in a 12 month period that's what put me on the first stage. They're saying as I've had another episode of sickness in the following 12 months its automatic displinary action - despite me not being off sick in 11 months. However, I'm fuming as I've recently found out a male colleage also was on the same stage as me, and had surgery on his wrist 3 months ago and he too was off for a fortnight, and guess what they've not progressed him to the next stage! I'm fuming. I'm putting in a grievance on the grounds of sex discrimination as they know I've been thru IVF and I can't help but think they're trying to get rid of me before I hopefully go on mat leave (please let it be this year :) ) either way I'm sure there is some discrimination as you can't have one rule for one staff member and another rule for another

Night all x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Joanne C - Lots of luck, let us know all the details when your baby arrives!

Cvaeh - how funny, i have been trying to avoid milk as well, mainly for my skin! I have been using that lactose free milk for tea and i have been having almond milk in my cereal, which i actually think is quite nice. I heard that about soy too, but i did have a soy milk latte in starbucks last week, it was nice and i don't think one will do any harm. I have also spent a fortune on new skin care products after doing some research online. Its only been a week, but I am noticing an improvement!

Gemz - i agree it sounds like discrimination to me and i really dont think they have a leg to stand on surely? They can't implement policy only some of the time! I work for the civil service and they do have quite a consistent policy now (wasn't always like that) but they are good with things like IVF. None of the time off taken counts towards my sick absence count.


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck joanneC

Hope you are all ok. Sending love xx


----------



## cvaeh

Love2eat- what products have you been using? I have been using a lumie light for a few months now which does help until i have treatment and it all goes boom again! I have found the clean and clear range good too. Think i will try the almond milk next time i go shopping.

Gemz- it isn't on that the rules aren't consistent for everyone! Do they not understand the stress of ivf at all???? When is your meeting? Hope it goes well x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys

Thanks for the messages. I know you'd think there would be equality and fairness wouldn't you? My formal meeting hasn't been arranged yet, my union rep came round proper fuming and kicked off at my line manager. My line manager is meeting with hr later this week. I've already informed her that I will appeal the decision, and that this attitude and lack of compassion is seriously going to make me consider if this is a place I would want to work for. I'm guessing ill know more Friday, but I'm not taking this one lying down. Absolute arseholes. I'm so tired with it all at the moment, all I want to do is sleep. Early night for me I think.

Hope everyone is doing ok, love to all x x x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Likkle- Good on you! Sounds like they have a fight on their hands.

Cvaeh- well i have been doing some research online and have find this beauty blogger called Caroline Hirons, who is apparently a skin care guru and a lot of what she says makes sense. Anyway her basic advice is don't use stripping cleaners (gels and foaming cleansers), so Clean and Clear would be bad really. You should steer clear of products with mineral oil and if you are wearing make up you should wash your face twice, once to get the makeup off and again to actually clean your skin. She recommends actually using balm cleansers, creams and oils because they don't strip your skin. A lot of the stuff she reccomends is expensive but there are cheaper alternatives out there. Visit her website. Anyway I have purchased the Ren clear calm clay cleanser, Clarins gentle exfoliating toner and the la Roche Posay Effeclar Duo moisturiser (which I highly recommend and is on 3 for 2 skincare offer in boots). 

Sorry i just turned this forum into a skin care discussion! lol


----------



## cvaeh

Love2eat- i will make visiting her website a job for the weekend, i have a couple of massive spots today and i am putting it down to stress at work. I have been looking for a good moisturiser for ages. Usually use the simple range as has spf 15 in as well but not sure its doing anything for my wrinkles! Does yours have any Sun screen in?

Hi everyone else x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh I've broken out into massive spots too! My doctor recommend some cream that you can use as both a cleanser and moisturiser. It's on prescription but amazingly you can buy it in home bargins for £2! I can't remember the name of it as I'm not at home but when ill get back ill tell you what it's called!

Lovetoeatcake yep they've got a massive fight on their hands and I'm not backing down on this one! I never fought the first stage as I couldn't be bothered but there's no chance I'm taking this! What makes it worse was that I had to fight for the two weeks after our ivf fail as pregnancy related, which thankfully occupational health backed me up and bollocked them! :) 

As if its not a fight with ivf - you don't need the stress of hr being p*icks


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - you go girl so sexist it's not true and they will not get away with it. We're all behind you. 

Regarding the skin, I can't really help as not had problems with my face but more tops of my arms which is weird oh and had a problem with really sore spots behind my ears. My Accupuncturist said that its the hormones and it will go. Good luck to you all on that front.

Hi to all the rest of the gang xxx

Nothing much from me to report just waiting for AF but have a feeling it will show this weekend. If I don't get a chance have a lovely bank holiday everyone xx


----------



## wrightywales

hi Ladies

Hope you're all well

Just popping in as AQ asked to keep updated

Had my scan today everything looks fine even seen its little heart beating was so amazing. they have dated me at 6+4 so due around 12th January :)

best of luck to all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww yeay wrighty :yipee:

They put me back 5 days & then moved it 8 days forward on the 12 week scan lol.

Congratulations :dance:
xx


----------



## wrightywales

Lisa40 said:


> Awwww yeay wrighty :yipee:
> 
> They put me back 5 days & then moved it 8 days forward on the 12 week scan lol.
> 
> Congratulations :dance:
> xx

Thanks :)

yeah from last AF i thought i was 7 weeks but cycles been all over the place since stopping the pill so think i ovuated later than i thought so not bad to be only put back by 3 days :) looking forward to my 12 week scan now but got no date for that yet. will see MW in nearly 2 weeks when i will be 8+3 so hope she will sort my next one out for me then :)


----------



## clarkea

natp18 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just wondered if anybody has or is starting their IVF/ICSI at Liverpool womens hospital?
> 
> I am starting my 1st cycle this month and very nervous.....
> Be good to hear others experiences of the hospital/the care and the staff lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh me and my partner are having ICSI,because his sperm is not great and I suffer with PCOS.
> 
> We have no living children with us but have our 3 Angels in Heaven...we very recently lost our daughter Lillie to a rare genetic syndrome and she was still born in OCT 09....Things are still very raw for us and we are still stunned that we have to have this kind of fertility treatment to be able to concieve again....
> 
> Not looking forward to the injections and the side effects at all
> 
> Anyway I am ramberling now lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Hugs
> Nat x

Hi Nat. 


So sorry to hear your news. I cant even begin to imagine your pain.
I will be starting icsi/ivf hopefully next month at liverpool womens hospital through nhs.
We have had a lot of apps at liverpool n i can say that so far i rate this hospital 100%. I was originally with manchester who i think are very poor! 

Its a scary thought of the whole process but so ready for a baby x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well we've been and been told were ok to start whoop!! Got to ring up on day one, he said they might be full so end up starting on next cycle, has anyone been told they can't fit you in?? Cannot wait to get going now!! 

Thank you for everyone's advise and help on here xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi Rachel
Looks like you and I will be starting around the same time, we had our consultation today and we are good to go. Funny thing is I've been panicking all week as AF was due yesterday and I thought it would put us back a further month but as luck would have it she's not reared her ugly head yet so nurse said we can start this month


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brilliant lmhiggins did they mention about sometimes not being able to start if its full??really hope we can both start this month!!


----------



## Lmhiggins

She did but said that was quite rare


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel its very rare for them to say no, but even if they do, you'll be guaranteed the following month

Congrats both of you for passing yet bother hurdle, getting closer to the rollarcoaster of IVF! 

Cvaeh the cream that I've been useing is called Aqueous Cream BP. It's in a white tub with a blue label if it helps. It's really cleared my skin up.

Afm well I'm driving myself insane today... I know my period is due next week and I'm hoping beyond hope that I may be pregnant, I know it's a long shot but a girl cam dream. Hopefully wi my lap clearing everything ill be lucky. I'm being realistic thou!

Wrighty, congrats hunni super pleased for you

Hi to the rest of the gang, Mrse, Lindy, AQ, lisa, Harvey, jo C et al. Hope everyone is doing well big hugs and love x x x

Ps quick development before I forget, manager is meeting with hr tomorrow - ready for war! :)


----------



## harley81

Ooh, good luck for next week cycle wise Gemz, that would be amazing. And good luck with work, we're all behind you, it's a bloody disgrace! My boss pulled me to one side when I had to take some time of during my cycle and said 'I hope your keeping track of all your sickness', I phoned hr who said it all goes down as treatment related and even if I reached the trigger occy health would just send me away saying it's treatment related and it wouldn't go any further. 

My friend who works for the NHS and is also undergoing treatment at the Hewitt said in her trust they get up to a month off during treatment as a precident was set by another lady undergoing treatment and they now offer that time to anyone undergoing ivf, wish I worked there! x


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley I don't suppose I could be cheeky and ask what nhs trust she works for? And if she would be ever so kind to lend me a copy of her trusts policy?

Well as expected they're formally progressing me to stage 2, now got a fight on my hands :(


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck with everything gemz, 
What arseholes making you do this! It sounds to me as if it is just a sexist thing, more fool them, should never ever play with a woman who has be scorned! 
And a massive good luck with you trying naturally :)


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty- FAB news! made up for you hun x

Clarkea- Natp posted that a few years back... since then she has suffered the sad loss of her 2 baby daughters and had a mc but i am delighted to announce she gave birth to a healthy baby boy Freddie last week :) x

Rachel and LMH- Yay for starting soon girls! x

Gemz- Good luck with work hun and i hope the kitty is ok. Fingers crossed for next week. x

Hi to Lisa, Joannec, Bugs, Cvaeh , loveto and all the gang x

AFM- Nothing to report obviously but i still like to pop in and say hi xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun, you take care of yourself, fx your a lotto winner now :) ooooh 77million

Night all x x x


----------



## Lindylou

AQ- brill news for natp. Send her congratulations. Xx

Hope you are all ok. 

In the skin front- I have suffered with really sensitive/spot prone skin and tried everything clarins/Clinique/guinot/decleor/some American dr stuff and the thing that's has suited me best is LiZ Earle. It is amazing for me!


----------



## Lisa40

Oh that's amazing news for Nat, I am so so pleased for her. I read her story in another thread & it was heartbreaking :sad2:

Wish her every happiness & joy from me :yipee:

Hope you are doing ok AQ :hugs:
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh that's amazing! Congrats Nat x x x


----------



## TooExcited

Gemz - I am disgusted about how you are being treated at work. They cant get away with not applying a policy consistently. Fingers crossed for you.

AQ - lovely to hear from you. You have been in my thoughts xx

AFM I need your help ladies... I finally have my dates through. I start on northisterone on 8th June and have egg collection scheduled for thurs 4th July at Chester. Transfer will then take place in Liverpool on either day 2, 3 or 5. I'm confused how they calc the days. If it was day 2 is that the day after collection or the same way you would calc days past ovulation? 

Also have any of you used the embryoscope or Eva incubators? If so do you have any views on them?

Xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Toexcited - I'm ready for war don't worry. I used the embryoscope, whilst ivf didn't work last time it helped select the best embryo, kept them in the right environment and I got a lovely USB stick of it growing. It is a lot of money thou.

Day 2 collection is literally 2 days after egg collection


----------



## harley81

Hi gemz, have pm'd you re. your question x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls well got my phone call yesterday going for my "needles lesson" can't remember what the nurse called it 10th June to start injections 13th...

Does anyone have any advice for me ? I.e good things to eat or ways to prepare my body?

So excited now &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh the best piece of advice I can give you is to drink 2 litres of water a day, get plenty of sleep each night and to increase your protein in your diet. Also if you haven't already switch to decaf 

Good luck hunni

Harvey thanks so much for your help x x x


----------



## africaqueen

lmh- Yay for getting started soon! best advice i can give you after 3 failed cycles is this... what will be will be. I was so strict with my diet, high protein, tons of water, etc etc and never made a blind bit of difference. Eat healthy, occasional treats and live your life. If your baby is meant to come it will. Look at how many accidental pregnancies happen when people are drunk! lol. Lots of luck xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Lmh - good luck with your cycle x

AQ - hope you are doing ok considering everything and your new job is going well x

Afm - got my AF so now just waiting to go for a scan to check before I start the pesseries, etc for my FET! 

X


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse that's fab news - your getting much closer.

Nothing new from me. I e been away all weekend on a hen party. I've got my neighbours funeral tomorrow - so sad, not looking forward to it at all. Wsh tomorrow didn't have to come. Periods due Sunday, so I'm starting to count down now but hoping beyond hope x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - do you think there is a good chance you caught your ov this month?! Exciting hey at least you know it can work for you naturally which is half the battle!

I had a friend call round yesterday and she walked in an burst into tears. She'd not said anything but she went for her first ivf cycle and got her AF before her test date. So I spent 3 hours talking about it all but good thing is she has some in the freezer so she stands a great chance. So now half my friends have had or going through ivf! Makes you think. X


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Too excited - not sure how they know all your dates already. I didn't know my egg collection date until I had been scanned. 2 days after is two days after egg collection but it would also be the equivalent to two days post ov I think.

AQ - glad to see you on here. That's wonderful news about Nat.

LM - only advice I would give is not too drink alcohol and take a multi vitamin. I did use Eeva. I think we would use it again but it is expensive and I really think it only works when there are a good few candidates to choose from. I did acupuncture too but I don't think I will bother next time.

MrsE - tell me about it, I know at least five couples who have been or are currently going through IVF. Only one of them has been successful on their second try. They have since had another two cycles trying for a second. One couple who already have a little boy conceived naturally but haven't been able to conceive a second. They start in June. Two couples have adopted and the others are trying again in a month or two. Madness!!


----------



## Lindylou

It is amazing how many people go for ivf now.


----------



## Likklegemz

I know! It's becoming more suprising how many couples go for IVF. Back to work tomorrow so will report in with news.

Has anyone read dan browns new book. Let me make a suggestion to those about to or going to shortly go thru IVF not to. Really not worth it. Don't want to give too much away but if you read it you'll know what I mean. Its heartbreaking

Nothing new to report here. Funeral was really moving and very fitting for my lovely neighbour x x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - just wondering how you got on in work today? Hope it's better than you thought xx

Afm - got my scan tonight and if all goes well I should be starting my lovely drugs, pesseries and steroids shortly. Hoping they give me all the low down tonight and possibly when my transfer is likely to be. Yikes!!! I pray so hard that this snow baby works&#128591;


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Mrse. I saw my union rep today and she's told me to let them stick me on a stage 2 and then appeal it. Give nothing away to the *******s, so that's what I'll be doing. I should know more by 6th June. Bring it on!

Periods due in just under 3 days so ill know on Sunday, if its a no show I've said to hubby I shall not test for a few days afterwards just in case! I'm really excited about all this ttc naturally, forgot how mad it was :)

Mrse I'm keeping everything crossed for you sweetie, fx this is the one

Sending much love to everyone x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - good for you not long until 6th June when you will know more. Fx for this month for you that would be mad!!

Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Just had my scan and all good so start the drugs tonight. So I'm officially off the starting blocks heading to my first jump! Next scan in just over a week so see what happens. 

How's everyone else doing. Anyone else cycling with me?? X


----------



## harley81

Good luck Gemz and MrsE! :) X


----------



## Likklegemz

Evening all hope everyone is ok. Nothing new to report here just thought I'd say hello. Works still rubbish, but I'm getting ready for my meeting next week - they won't know what's hit them!


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm dieing for af to turn up so we can see if we can start this cycle but all I've had is abit of brown discharge over the past 3 days just wish it would show up grr!! 

How is everyone else?? Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz not long now honey it's not as bad as 2ww put it that way. You almost sound like you are lookin forward to the meeting!?

Rachel - ha welcome to ivf when you want AF it's late and when you don't want it it's early! Typical but putting it this way doesn't really matter when you get your AF cos you phone on day 1 and if they are not full then your booked on. I'm not aware of anyone that's been told they were full but they always say it to everyone think its to cover their backs quite honestly so don't panic too much. 

Afm - no moon face as yet with the steroids but sure it's coming! I've been feeling a bit sick around times I've taken my tablets but nothing much yet prob too early only started them on Tuesday night. Got a manic working week next week so that will make time fly I'm sure!

Hope everyone enjoys the gorgeous weather while its here! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse I think I kinda am. I've fought them every step if the way, and I'm at breaking point. I'm also determined to take her down as her behaviour is unfair.

I'm also on tender hooks waiting to see if AF shows! Really hoping she doesn't come but I'm being realistic! Your getting close thou Mrse - nearly there

Rachel - it's always the way! You'll be fine your very nearly there!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well af's showed up this morning whoop just waiting for the nurse to call me bk to see if everything is ok to start!! 

Enjoy the weekend ladies!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey! Rach that's brilliant news!!! You'll soon be jabbing away! 

Girls can I ask a tmi question? What's everyone's cervical mucus like just before you have a period? Something rather strange has gone on with mine today!

Enjoy the sunshine everyone! I'm having far too much fun in the garden x x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Mine vanishes just before I come on!!
Can't wait to for hubby to start jabbing!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel make sure you alternate sides, as if your like me you'll end up with a lovely bruise!

Ok, my cervical mucus is very watery, its normally quite dry at this stage. I'm really trying not to read anything into it but can't help but wonder. Either that or I'm coming down with something

Hope everyone's had a lovely sunny day

Gem x x


----------



## TooExcited

Gemz - changes to cm are a great sign. I'm not sure what you are seeing exactly but mine goes clear and watery 2 days before I come on. I read up about it and it has something to do with progesterone levels dropping and estranged levels rising... Are you still temping?

Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey toexcited, yes I'm charting but it seems very erratic tbh

My cm is normally watery then dry whereas now I'm like a sticky kind of watery mucus if that makes sense? Prob reading too much in to it. How's you?


----------



## TooExcited

Hi Gem - if your temp is still up and this is a different symptom for you this is great news! when would the witch be due? keep me posted I have everything crossed for you.

I'm ok - bit fed up to be honest. On the count down to day 16 (next saturday) to start my northisterone. Going to the countess on tuesday to get the full drugs plan. I'm still nervous about the split location thing. why on earth would they think it was a good idea to harvest the eggs in chester then give them to the man to transport to liverpool??? Just trying to relax and mentally prepare for what is to come. This is our first IVF cycle so i don't really know what to expect.

How are you?


----------



## Likklegemz

Well witch is due today and no sign of her! Hubby's gone to the shops to do our weekly shop and shall pick up a test! No symptoms at all other than I ache all over but that could be because of all the gardening we done yesterday - went slightly mad at Dobbies and spent £200!! Eek! Garden looks really nice thou!

I've not heard of anyone doing a split location before but I know it does happen - other than you of course! I'm sure it'll be fine and they know what their doing, but if your really concerned and song particularly like the idea why don't you speak to them and see if it could be changed. Worth a shot. I remover how nervous I was last year, stay positive thou you'll soon be jabbing away :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Well I took a test and is even more confused! Test wasn't a clear positive, but had the plus,ines on very faint so Im either pregnant or its a bad batch! Hubby bought the cheap ones! Damn will have to wait a bit longer but I'm now prepared for a negative.


----------



## TooExcited

Can you take a pic and upload it Gem? Did he just buy one or can you test again in the morning? Remember you haven't used fmu so it might just be really faint...

I'm putting my anxiety about the split centres to one side. As you said, th know what they are doing & I have put the fear of god in to DH to drive like a pensioner on the way to the Hewitt!

Happy that I'm starting with tablets for the first 10 days and then on short protocol so hopefully there won't be too many days of jabbing! I cannot wait to get off th dhea though... It is making me so tired and the acne is unrelenting... It wasnt good before but now it is horrific! I had better have nice clear skin in pregnancy ha ha xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Fingers crossed likklegemz xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Rather embarrassed to say I have no idea how to upload a photo here - and to think I work in IT!

Hubby bought sainsburys one with a plus / minus sign. Did the damn thing, and hubby thought it looked like a faint positive, whereas I thought it was negative. AF still hasn't shown and I'm never late (early yes never late) so I don't know what to think. I was a two pack so I've got another one but I thought I'll just wait and see. It's driving me mad thou! Forgot how stressful all this ttc was. After everything we were told last year that IVF was our only chance, then to be told last month they don't see why I couldn't fallmpregnant naturally my emotions are still unsettled, but really excited - if that makes sense. Sure everything will be fine toexcited, how come your doing a short protocol first time round? X


----------



## TooExcited

Fingers crossed Gem - do the other one in the morning. Why can't these men just buy the first response ones!!!

As long as the witch stays away you are still in there...

I have no idea why they have put us on short protocol. I'm 34 with slightly low AMH so was expecting the flare one but they are trying short. Which one did you do? Remember all my drugs etc are dictated by Chester so may be diff to how they do things in Liverpool x


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha! I know, men eh? :happydance:

I see why they've put you on short protocol now, usually get a better response if you've got a low AMH level, I know lots of girls on here have had a short protocol and gotten a BFP.

Driving hubby and myself up the wall now, wish I had an answer one way or another x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oops sorry forgot to say I was on a long protocol one, a lovely month of jabbing away!


----------



## TooExcited

I take it still no sign of AF then hun?

I have caved in and come up to bed! I wish I could sleep away the days until next Saturday! Hubby and I are starting to crumble under the stress of this process... Good job we didn't need to try naturally this weekend that's for certain! If the nurse says I can't start the tablets on Saturday I think I will cry!!!

Off to work tomorrow for a distraction at least! 

Post again in the morning when you have retested please xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning all

Still no sign of AF, took test again this morning and again have us the same result as yesterday. So I don't think I've gotten a bfp. Might be stress with work? Who knows gonna keep an eye on it thou. Temp is erratic still and discharge is still different from normal. 

I wonder if this could be following the lap? Period was early last month ( after lap) do you think it could be delayed because of that?? All so strange! :s


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Ooh Gemz just popped on to say i have my fingers crossed for you! Go out and get a first response, that should tell you either way! Do you know when you ovulated?

Good luck to all the other ladies gearing up for cycles. I have never heard of splitting the location like that. I don't really understand why??


----------



## Likklegemz

Love to yep I know the exact ovulation date and hubby and I had quite a bit of fun time around then! I did go slightly poas mad!!

I'm gonna hold out for a day I think and if no sign then buy one - not sending hubby out! :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

If you know the date you ovulated and you are late, then i would say thats a really good sign!! Fingers crossed for you and i will be checking for an update!


----------



## rachel543_uk

It's official we start on the 23rd!! Got our drugs appointment on the 21st!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel that's brilliant news!! Yey!!

Loveto I know, that's what I'm secretly hoping!!


----------



## TooExcited

Gem - great news that you are still in!!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed. Make sure you pick up a FRER for the morning and report back please!!!

Rachel - also great news for you! I have my drugs apt on Wednesday (at Chester) and should start short protocol on Friday - eek that is this week! All so exciting - but the strain is starting to show. DH and I did not have a good weekend!!!


----------



## MrsE75

Good luck ladies we seems to have a flurry of people starting cycles all of a sudden. Hopefully lots of BFPs are comin our way! 

Gemz - let us all know tomorrow. Fx xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse, I'm afraid ill only be reporting if AF turns up or not, I'm determined not to test tomorrow. If the witch hasn't turned up on Wednesday / Thursday I shall probably take another test. Funny enough I'm actually at the women's on Thursday for my follow up from my lap. May raise it with them what do you think? I really can't believe I'm this late thou, never been late in my life, well once and that was when I was pregnant back in 2011 and that unfortunatly ended up in a miscarriage. Trying to stay positive but not overly hopefully so I won't be crushed. 

I'm dying to know thou! How you getting on? Have you got a start date yet?


----------



## MrsE75

Hi Gemz - well you are stronger than me I would be testing! Fx for you. 

Afm - taking all the drugs for the frozen cycle. They are giving me painful windy type tummy pains and have waves of feeling sick. Got a scan next week and transfer is booked for 19th and then the dreaded 2ww assuming our frostie survives the thawing its was given a 75-80% chance of survival but as we know with ivf nothing is a given! So just have to keep praying and hoping at this stage. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning all, 

Still no change with me! Haven't got any tests to try and AF still hasn't shown up. All mental really. Feels like AF is coming but doesn't if that makes sense? Hubby's asked me to give it a day or so before I test if the witch doesn't show up. I think he's savouring the possibility that we are very lucky and we are pregnant after everything that weve gone thru. 

Just don't want to get hopes up, but as we tried a lot the weekend I was ovulating, I can't help but hope


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Oh Likkelgemz i can't believe how patient you are!! I would have well tested again by now. I really have my fingers crossed for you, what lovely news it would be! 

Too Excited - it is exciting as well as terrifiying. Do try and relax as much as you can, this is a stressful time and you are only at the beginning! The TWW is the hardest part. x

Mrs E- sorry all the drugs are giving you side effects, but hopefully this will be the last time you ever have to take them. The time between now and the 19th will fly by. Lots of luck. x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Keeping everything crossed for you gemz!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks all, I'm gonna buy a test tonight and test first thing I think! I'm going insane now not knowing x x x


----------



## susiesue

Gemz you are so good not testing, I would be going poas mad by now!!!! Fingers crossed you see those lovely lines tomorrow xx 

MrsE got everything crossed for your cycle and your little frostie xx

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, back at work now and never seem to get minute! I keep dropping by to see how everyone is xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Well I caved and tested, in super shock, clearblue digital says I'm pregnant! 1-2 weeks! Girls I can't believe we've finally after everything got a :bfp:


----------



## susiesue

Wow Gemz that's amazing news :happydance: I know you will be mega nervous but this is your little keeper :cloud9: So happy for you!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## harley81

Oh gemz, that's absolutely fantastic! I am sooo made up for u :) x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks girls, still in shock and keep staring at the stick, can't believe it!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Congratulations gemz that is brilliant news xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Wow amazing news x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Gemz that's amazing news, so happy for you :) xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Yyyeeeaaayyyy Gemz :yipee:

You've probably said earlier in the thread, but what was the reason you were referred for ivf? Were you in the unexplained category? 

Congratulations anyway whooop :dance:
x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Fantastic news x


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks everyone! Defiantly in shock!

Lisa hubby and I were trying for over 2 years and had a miscarriage. Originally we put it down to timing as hubby was working away. We were referred for tests and the HSG showed that I had haldrosanpix (fluid in thetubes) so I was told it was unlikely I would get pregnant naturally.

Our first IVF ended in a fail, so we had to wait for follow ups and they said I needed a lap. Lap last month said that my tubes were only slightly damaged at the very ends and that this shouldn't be a cause for concern. He recommend trying naturally for a few months before using our frozen embryos. I'd asked why the result was so different and he said I could have got an infection from the HSG or been allgeric to the dye but we'd never really know x x


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> Well I caved and tested, in super shock, clearblue digital says I'm pregnant! 1-2 weeks! Girls I can't believe we've finally after everything got a :bfp:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - huge congratulations to you. 

I can only wish to be that lucky. 

Fx for the next few weeks xx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah similar to me then Gemz, we tried 2 1/2 years & referred for tests, turned out I had endo & cysts & OH had poor :spermy: 

I had a lap & they flushed my tubes while removing the endo but we were told it was unlikely we'd get pregnant naturally either, & it was the cycle just after the lap!

H&H 9 months to you. :happydance:
xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindy that is unbelievable freaky! We're you really worried when you first found out? It's literally our first cycle after my lap so Im a bit worried about that.

Mrse, I'm almost positive you'll be next, you'll soon be our your cycle and hopefully getting your BFP too. Just stay positive. I never would have dreamed I'd find myself in this situation so there's always hope.

Keeping everything crossed everything goes ok, my follow up from lap is on Thursday so I don't know what to say, do I just say that I've taken two tests one was negative and the other positive and that I'm late? Emotions all over the place, but defiantly on :cloud9:


----------



## Likklegemz

Ooh and that reminds me, my disciplinary over my sickness is tomorrow - just gonna sit there with a big smile on my face and not say a word - they soon won't know what's hit them!


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Wow huge congrats Gemz, I'm soo happy for you. Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Whoo hoooooo - amazing news Gemz. I am absolutely delighted for you!!!

You were so good waiting and being patient. H&H 8 months... 1 down, 8 to go he he xxxx


----------



## harley81

Good luck for the disciplinary today Gemz :) x


----------



## Lisa40

Likklegemz said:


> Lindy that is unbelievable freaky! We're you really worried when you first found out? It's literally our first cycle after my lap so Im a bit worried about that.
> 
> Mrse, I'm almost positive you'll be next, you'll soon be our your cycle and hopefully getting your BFP too. Just stay positive. I never would have dreamed I'd find myself in this situation so there's always hope.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed everything goes ok, my follow up from lap is on Thursday so I don't know what to say, do I just say that I've taken two tests one was negative and the other positive and that I'm late? Emotions all over the place, but defiantly on :cloud9:

Did you mean me there Gemz? I can't see what Lindy said but I mentioned I had the lap & got pg on the first cycle after.

To be even more honest I was on my period when they did the op :sick: but they knocked me out so I wasn't aware of anything but the thought of it is still horrible to me lol.

I was on cd2 during the lap and we :sex: just once on cd12 & then that was it as it was too painful. (Mainly from the gas they'd put in to my abdomen to expand it while they removed they cysts)

I was sooooo scared all the way through the pg but as you can see all was fine & she's now 8 months old.the pg flew by though & I wish I'd enjoyed it more but it's very hard not to worry when it's taken so long & you feel like this might be your only chance. I'm really keeping everything crossed for you though but I'm sure all will be great.

Just stay away from those 1st tri boards lol - it's really biased towards people looking for help & it scared the hell out of me lol! 

Ooohhhhh I'm soooooo excited for you, if you need anyone to talk to about anything give me a shout :thumbup:
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lisa haha sorry ipad has a mind of its own, yeah I meant you!!


----------



## Lisa40

:haha: no worries :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- I know iv already said it but huge congrats honey. Made up for you x

Rachel- Yay for getting started and hope you are 1st time lucky x

MrsE- Soon be all systems go! everything crossed for you x

Jamie- Glad to see your progressing nicely. Where does time go! x

Hi to Lindy and Lisa. Hope babies are well x

Bugs and Cvaeh- How are you both doing? x

Hello to everyone else i may of forgotten. Don't post much anymore as nothing to contribute really but still like to pop in an check on everyone xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Well I'm officially on a stage 2 over my sickness absence! Already told them I'm appealing bit wouldn't give the game away!!

Sat there with a big smile on my face knowing I'm pregnant!!!


----------



## TooExcited

I'm seething on your behalf Gem - they will regret picking on you!!!

AFM - I had my drugs apt today (well part of it anyway!) I have my northisterone and start on friday. I have to take 11 days of that then will start Menopur on Saturday 22nd June. I don't have dose amounts yet but she hinted i'll be on either 4 or 5 vials of the Menopur. That probably means more to you lovely ladies than it does to me at the moment! 

Back to Chester on 17 June for scan, endo scratch & injection training... its starting to get a little bit too real!:wacko:


----------



## Likklegemz

Tooexcited, yey for starting very soon! It will soon be here and then you'll hopefully be on your 2ww with a nigh :bfp:

I'm so past it, best thing is, any sickness I know have is pregnancy related and they can't touch me anyway! Hahaha! It's only on file for one year anyway, so even if they get it to stick it won't matter as the year will be up when I'm on mat leave - in their face :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well, I'm at the hospital tomorrow so I'm super excited to see what they say x x


----------



## harley81

Ah Gemz, that is so fab :), I bet you couldn't have imagined a better outcome to the disciplinary procedure! x


----------



## TooExcited

What time is your appointment Gem? Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Gemz I'm on 2 weeks sick leave because of the sickness... Still.. But it's a massive relief to know they can't use it against you! 
Hope your appointment goes well x

Aq time really is flying, I find out the sex tomorrow.. 
I really hope your doing as well as you can be xx

Harley u finally got a ticker :) x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls appointment is at 4:10 which means I shall b seen at ten to 5!


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley just seen ticket, baby looks beautiful!! 

Jamie I'm fully upto date of employment law so if you want any information just give me a shout, keep getting funny looks of boss as I'm proper smiling! She looks a bit nervous!! Hahaha


----------



## harley81

Lol yes Jamie :), I was waiting till I had my scan on Tuesday. My mum gave me a talking to the other day and said I needed to start relaxing or the pregnancy would rush by and I wouldn't be able to enjoy any of it after wishing so hard for it for so long. I know she's right it's just hard after having losses and problems in the past, so i'm making an effort to try and relax :thumbup:. 

The good thing about the scan being so late on (13w6d) is that they think they could tell the sex, I said i've had a feeling all along it's a boy and she looked between the legs and said 'I think you're right!' :cloud9:

Edited to add that also glad we had to wait as we got a really clear piccy (it's in my sig) can see the face clearly and it's long legs like mine!


----------



## harley81

Lol, posted the same time as you Gemz! Thanks, won't be long until you have similar nice pics :). Best of luck for later, you don't need it though as you know you're in the right :thumbup:


----------



## Likklegemz

Harley I hope so, I really do!! 

On way to hospital eek!!! Have some new gossip for you all from work! Catch you all later x x


----------



## TooExcited

Just popped on to see how you got on today Gem... i'm too impatient!!! x


----------



## Likklegemz

It's confirmed!!! I'm pregnant!!! They did two tests to confirm it! Having a scan at 8 weeks!!! Can't stop smiling!!! Still hasn't sunk in yet x x x


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> It's confirmed!!! I'm pregnant!!! They did two tests to confirm it! Having a scan at 8 weeks!!! Can't stop smiling!!! Still hasn't sunk in yet x x x

yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: good luck with you scan in a few weeks :) x


----------



## susiesue

Brilliant news Gemz, so happy for you :happydance: We will need a ticker and pregnancy journal very soon!! xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I know! Tried to do it on ipad and was having none of it! Will log on to pc later! X x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Ooh my pharmasure package arrived today starting to feel real now


----------



## TooExcited

Whoop whoop whoop - amazing news Gem. What was the process? Did they do blood tests or more sticks?

And what was the gossip from work???

Great news lmhiggins. When do you start the drugs? I'm starting 11 days of northisterone tomorrow with injections starting around sat 22nd June


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Glad your feeling better about it Harley the picture is lovely :)

Gemz ahhhh... That's great! My boss is being a little funny with me but not actually said anything to me as yet, if I need the information ill give you a shout thank you :) 

Good luck to start your cycles lmhiggins and tooexcited x


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh & toexcited for your cycles soon

I was so excited last night I completely forgot!! On phone at moment so will try and post at lunch with news otherwise it'll be tonight, it's rather interesting thou! :)


----------



## harley81

Fab news Gemz :thumbup: x

Good luck to those starting their cycles, the thread seems really lucky at the moment, so I hope it rubs off on everyone else :flower: x


----------



## MrsE75

Harley - lovely pic, try an relax now x

Gemz - congratulations again fab news. 

Lmh an tooexcited looks like its over to us now - yikes!!! Just hope and pray that we get our BFPs. 

I got some really sad news yesterday. A lady I used to work with but I kept in touch with died last weekend. She never told me she wasn't well, turns out she had a rare form of cancer they isn't know how to treat and she passed away. So feeling a little tearful and deflated at the moment. Just hope our frostie changes all that for us. Scan on Monday to see how I'm progressing and transfer is 19th! &#128515;

Hope everyone has a fab weekend in the sun xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse really sorry to hear that, your in my thoughts.good luck with scan on Monday

X x


----------



## TooExcited

MrsE - I'm so happy it's finally our turns to get cracking. I'm on day 2 of the northisterone and so far so good. I did have some mild palpitations yesterday but nothing I can't handle and I have had them before so maybe it's nothing to do with the drugs.

2 weeks today I will start jabbing! It's all scarily real now but I just can't wait to be pupo. I.ve booked the entire week off work post transfer so will be turning off the blackberry and putting my feet up! 

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## JaneyM

I've finally plucked up the courage to post something on this blog... I've been reading it for months. 
My DH and I have been for our PIE and had our blood tests on Wednesday for our 1st round of IVF. We were told it would be a 6 week wait until our consultation, can anyone tell me if this is the same as their experience?
I feel so overwhelmed by it all, plus I'm really impatient so want to get started!
X


----------



## Lisa40

Hi Janey :hi:

Welcome to the thread :hugs: we didn't quite get to ivf as we got very lucky after a lap but we were in the process of being referred which is how I found this thread.

From what I can gather from the other ladies, once you have attended the pie evening and had the bloods done then things do seen to move fairly quickly. I think once you've had your consultation they then get you to call up on the first day of your period to start.

I'm sure some of the other ladies will be able to correct me if I'm wrong though.

In some parts of the country there are really long wait lists of 2 years or more, so in that sense we are quite lucky to be referred to the women's.

How did you come to be referred? If you don't want to discuss it that's fine obviously, everyone here is very supportive & friendly though, so I hope you stick around & get your :bfp: very soon :thumbup:

:dust:
xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Lisa!
Well after 18 months of TTC and no pregnancies we went to doctors in Oct, I was diagnosed with PCOS on at least one ovary, something was blocking the other ovary in the scan so not sure about the other. So I've been on Metformin since, DH had 2 SA's both low sperm count 12million. I was scheduled in for lap & dye in January which was cancelled as surgeon said there was no point as DH's sperm count was so low it wouldn't happen naturally.... He recommended IVF that day... We were in shock as expected it would be a long road to end up here trying other medication, ops, testing beforehand. 
Don't think it's really sunk in yet... IVF was something we never expected at this early stage & now it's round the corner we feel like our lives have been fast forwarded. 
I'm excited & nervous... Still in shock at how many deserving couples have to go through this!
Congratulations on your wonderful story, it's amazing... Miracles do happen! 
X


----------



## Likklegemz

Janet, welcome to the thread. I'm surprised they didn't go thru the op though. 

My story is that I had an infection following from my HSG last year which showed my Fallopian tubes had haldrosanpix or fluid for us mortals! :)

I had my pie in may 2012, our joint consultation in July and then started the end of that month. I was jabbing away throughout August and then had our transfer the end of August (as I was on a long protocol which most go onto unless you have low AMH levels)

Unfortunatly IVF didn't work for us first time round but we had two :frozen: ones to use. I had to wait for a follow up which took three months, who then recommend that I have a lap. Waited a further 5 months for my lap, but then bingo straight away (just last week) I got a natural :bfp: which I would never have thought was possible, so am over the moon at the moment.

Hope that gives you an idea of time frames, you'll find everyone on here really helpful and it does help to talk!

Afm well I've had my formal sickness letter, so have written my appeal letter which I've stated I've felt discriminated against due to me having IVF and that the Lucy has not been implemented fairly. In their face.

My actual manager (not the woman who is managing my sickness he's a bloke which is why last year I'd asked for a female member of staff) is trying to convince me to go for this new job in our department. It's only for 12 months, but its doing what I'm doing at the moment, as I've been working above my job discription. It's more money, but I can't help but think if I should go for it. If I don't go for it ill tell him the reason is because of the sickness policy and not because of my pregnancy. But then I think if I do go for it, is it fair as ill be on mat leave hopefully just after Christmas? What do you girls think - that's pretty much the gossip too excited. He knows I'm pissed off but doesn't know all the reasons, and he's been really supportive.

Hope all the gang is doing well, loads of ou are starting soon - Lmh and toexcited, I hope everything goes really well and it's not too much of an emotional rollarcoaster!

Mrse - hope the scan on Monday goes well. Have the side affects from the drugs settled down yet?

Rachel have you started jabbing yet?

Harley, Jamie and wrighty how are your pregnacies going? What week of your pregnacies start giving your sickness?

Cvaeh, Lisa, Lindy, lovetoeatcake, susiesue and AQ hope your all well

Big hugs to all, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine for a change! X x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps does anyone know how jo is getting on? I know she was due not that long ago but I haven't seen any posts to see how her birth went on? Hope everything went well jo and your enjoying cuddles with your little uns!


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> Harley, Jamie and wrighty how are your pregnacies going? What week of your pregnacies start giving your sickness?
> 
> Big hugs to all, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine for a change! X x x

Mine is going well so far I think lol. Still worry about everything not sure if that will ever stop. Met my MW on wednesday she is lovey.Im due to have bloods taken on monday and waiting for appointment for 12 week scan to come through which I am very nervous about in case they find something wrong. I started feeling nauseous from around week 7 only been sick a few times though and nausea has not really been that bad. I know everyone can be different.

Yes enjoying the sunshine while it lasts hope you are too :) xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Welcome JaneyM - you've found a good thread here. The ladies are all lovely. I stalked the thread for ages before finally posting.

Gem - that's very exciting - and if it's the role you are already doing you may as well get paid for it! What would happen at the end of the 12 months though? Would they have to find you another role? I know you would be on Mat leave then (eekkkk!!) but I'd be certain you have a role to come back to. My cynical side is wondering if the are pushing you towards this so that they can manage you. Probably not the case but find out all the facts before you jump.

AFM - days 2 of tablets done and palpitations weren't as bad today so I think it's probably just my natural hormones fighting the northisterone. Had a lovely day with my family & had some fab news that my brother & his wife and 3 girls might be moving closer to me so that is making me smile. DH is on a stag do in Ibiza so he better be behaving himself or there will be murder (after he's given his sample of course!) xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks for the welcome ladies and congrats to you who are pregnant! 

Tooexcited - seems like you've started really quickly. How are you feeling? Are you still excited?
X


----------



## TooExcited

Hi Janey - I'm excited and nervous all at the same time! I'm doing lots of positive visualisation though and keeping my fingers crossed. If my schedule goes to plan I should be testing around DHs bday - wouldnt that be a nice present for us both if we are lucky enough to get a BFP!

It doesn't seem like its come around quickly. There have been months and months of waiting - just like everyone else. And this weather isn't helping either - I am literally dying for a pimms ha ha ha! The waiting will all be worth it in the end though I am certain of that.

Like the others said things do move reasonably quickly once the referral and funding stage has passed. I was slightly delayed due to having to take dhea for 3 months to boost my egg quality but as it happened the timing has worked well for me and I am past a busy spell at work.

I'm also on the short protocol due to my AMH levels so that's also helping me as I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now. Not looking forward to the 2ww but hey ho. Even more gutted as I will be missing a michael buble concert in London which I worked my ass off to get tickets for! ( imagine 4 separate screens refreshing for 2 hours in the presale!) but this is more important and I will get to see him again I am in doubt. Plus hopefully my friends who are going will be able to sell my ticket on so I will get £70 back!

How are you feeling about it all. When is your next appointment? The thing I love the most is that as I leave the clinic now my next appt it booked there and then. No waiting around for letters! I am a Chester though so it may be different xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Likklegemz said:


> Harley, Jamie and wrighty how are your pregnacies going? What week of your pregnacies start giving your sickness?
> 
> Cvaeh, Lisa, Lindy, lovetoeatcake, susiesue and AQ hope your all well
> 
> Big hugs to all, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine for a change! X x x

Hey everyone hope all are ok and enjoying this lovely weather! I'm just on my way back from litherland so on my phone so sorry for lack of personals...
Just been to see my little lady :) 


My pregnancy is going brilliant, but I did start my sickness at 9 weeks, all day... But I think that's due to the fact I work in a kitchen, I'm actually in two weeks sick with hypermesis. 

Janey I'm sure I've got a sheet with expected time frame at home ill have a look when I get back, but you've come to the right place here, couldn't ask for nicer supportive people and I wish to thank every one for helping me get through my ivf cycle xxxxx
X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all,

I'm miss accident prone today. Felt so tired all day and nearly fell over - thankfully my best friend caught me. Was panicking all day but mum told me not to worry. Toexcited, at the end of the 12 months I'd go back to my old job. I just don't know what to do. I'm inclined not to go for it, but what's stopping me is my priorities are so different now to what they were a few weeks ago! :)

I'm sad that you can't go see Michael - I proper love him lol! Is there no chance you could go? I'm seeing him on the 5th so I'm so excited!

Jamie you having a girl then? Congrats hun, the pic is beautiful. I've been feeling queasy for the last day or so, nothing too bad only when I've had either a traditional lemonade (which I love) or a caramel shortbread which I made myself for friends daughters birthday party to which I had a tiny slice and couldn't stop my stomach turning.

Janey your very welcome, I hope we've all put you at ease. I stalked the thread for a while before I could post.

Hope everyone is doing really well, the sunshine is beautiful, but BBC claims its only going to last till Tuesday - a mad as this sounds secretly glad as I'm struggling to sleep in this heat!

Hope everyone has had a relaxing Sunday too - boy does the weekend go quick!


----------



## TooExcited

Hi Gem - sounds like you have been over doing it in this heat. Take it easy please! Hope the dizziness stops. My palpitations have carried on today... I don't like them! 

You need to go with your heart with the job. Which would give you the least stress?

If we go to the planned schedule, buble would be the day after 5 day transfer & even if we do 3 day trf it's prime implantation time and it's not worth the risk... I saw him in manc a few years back and I'm sure he'll tour again...

Tell me about it - I've had a 3 day weekend too & Monday rolls around far too quickly! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Just saying a quick hello ! Will catch up tomorrow hopefully. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## JaneyM

Tooexcited - how are you doing the positive visualisation? Are you using a CD? I'm tempted by Zita West but I've read some reviews which aren't so positive.
Yes, it will definitely be worth it... No Michael and no Pimms are a small sacrifice in the grand scheme of things!

I'm not sure how I feel about it all, some days I&#8217;m excited and others I have to pinch myself that we&#8217;re so close to start&#8230; trying to be positive but really difficult as I can never ever imagine getting a BFP, it must be the best feeling in the world. 

I think it works slightly differently in the Womens as we don&#8217;t have our next appointment scheduled yet, we had our bloods done last week and the nurse said it would be 6 weeks until our consultation. We were hoping for it to be sooner so we would be able to get it in before my next cycle &#8211; I&#8217;m assuming long protocol as I&#8217;ve been told I have an &#8220;ok&#8221; AMH level but with PCOS I&#8217;m not sure &#8211; after reading this whole blog I&#8217;ve come to the conclusion that this process is never what you expect it to be!

Jamie &#8211; Thank you that would be helpful&#8230; what an amazing image, so clear and very beautiful! x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Janey I can't put my finger on where I've stashed it.. It's in one of those "secret" places that you say to yourself... If I put it there ill remember it.. Then never do!
But I'm pretty sure it was in the big purple pack thing that was given to me when we had our pie evening! X


----------



## clarkea

Congratulations on the bfp. Hope all goes really well for u. 
Janey we waited a couple of months for our consultation app after pie but i think it just depends how busy they are. One of my friends only waited two weeks so 6 weeks is probably about average. Hopefully it will come around fast for u. Ive started my period today to i phoned hospital about getting injections delivered. They said they would ring me back tomorrow. Dontthink ive ever been this excited about my period starting! 
I cant wait for it to all start now.

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies. Welcome to all the newbies. 

I'm on my phone so can't see updates easily but I've had my scan and I'm good to have my transfer next week. Just waiting for someone to call me and tell me what time. Fx that our little frostie survives the thawing now!

I'll catch up with the thread at home later xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse Yey! I'm sure your little embie will survive the thawing, just think by next week you'll be PUPO!!

I'm absolutely shattered, all I seem to be doing at the moment is sleeping! Still doesn't feel real! I've decided not to go for that job, I might be doing it at the moment, but to be honest I don't need the stress and wouldn't feel happy not completing a job! Besides I've got far more important things to worry about :)

Hi to everyone sorry for lack of personals but I'm on my phone too!


----------



## harley81

Likklegemz said:


> Harley, Jamie and wrighty how are your pregnacies going? What week of your pregnacies start giving your sickness?

Hi Gemz, I started feeling nauseous around weeks 6-7, but i've only actually been sick a couple of times. As mine is mostly nausea I find eating eases it lol, hubby says that's the best excuse he's ever heard!

The tiredness I can sympathise with. I still feel like i've been hit with a ton of bricks. I have mad dreams every night and wake several times, then I have to get up to pee! I was so tired by the time I left work last Friday that I went to bed around 8pm and didn't get up until 10am on Sat lol. TBH I find having symptoms reassuring that everything is going well (as well as having a doppler!).

I've been awol for a few days as I had some sad news. An old close friend from school passed away last week, she had been suffering from mental illness and took her own life. The funeral was yesterday, and was incredibly sad. Instead of flowers they asked for donations to MIND which is Stephen Fry's charity. I think it was an excellent idea as it means something positive can come out of this tragedy, and help someone in the same position :thumbup:


----------



## TooExcited

Hey everyone - just quickly dropping in to say hi.

Gem - good decision - you have more important things to focus on :happydance:

Janey - I use a couple of apps on my phone for general relaxation etc (they were free in the appstore) and i also have 2 Zita West CDs. I have the getting pg naturally and the IVF one. I wouldnt recommend the natural one - its too general and covers the whole cycle in 20 minutes. I have written to them & requested they split it in to phases so you can focus on what is actually happening in your body at that point in time. The IVF one is much better and has pre and post transfer and 2ww sections which i have used during natural cycles as they work the same way. Her voice is a bit annoying but if you zone out and listen to the backing music it helps to slow and steady your breathing and you feel really good afterwards. Have a look on ebay etc for it as at £15 its expensive (unless you can find a 20% off code on line or from one of her accupuncturists etc).

Hope everyone else is feeling good today. I have booked my "transport visit" at the Hewitt so i will finally get to see where my eggs will be developing etc! On day 5 of the northisterone - 6 more to go! xx


----------



## clarkea

LittlegemZ whats a transport day??
Im starting my injections on 2nd July and im so excited but so nervous.


----------



## clarkea

Sorry too excited that was for you lol x


----------



## Likklegemz

Clarkea thanks hun, I'm not sure why I've put that I'm sure I was meant to say something but I'm damned if I can remember what!! 

I've kinda changed my mind about job, was interviewing today and went to move chairs and my actual boss told me not to. I got pretty annoyed then as I thought hr told him so complelty blerted it out that I was pregnant thinking he knew! Idiot or what - he meant because of my operation!!!

Anyway he's convinced me to go for it saying it doesn't matter as long as I could work till Christmas so I think I'm gonna go for it x x


----------



## TooExcited

Sounds like you haven't anything to lose Gem so go with it! Good luck xx

Clarkea - I'm a Chester ivf patient and am only having transfer done at Liverpool so DH has to take the eggies in an incubator to liverpool whilst i am recovering from collection. Then he has to come back to get me! Its a bit of a crazy way to do things but I'm happy with my consultant at Chester so didn't want to start over with new people and it really is just one day/apt slot I will be at the Hewitt depending on when they do the trf!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck mrse xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi ladies our Internet has been down for the past week!! How is everyone going?? We're just waiting for our drugs to be delivered and our appointment is on the 21st to start on the 23rd. Going through a review at work which is abit rubbish but another job has come up at another company which is 5k more but not sure what would happen if the ivf works. Think ill go for it and just see what the outcome is. Xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girls I start injections tomorrow absolutely petrified &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## MrsE75

Lmh - don't worry the first time is always nervy but you will be fine and you will be a pro in no time. Good luck. 

Rachel - job sounds good just go for it and what will be will be. If I've learnt anything from all my ivf cycles is that's you can't plan on anything xx

Afm - I started the delightful pesseries today but it will be worth it if we get our baba. 

Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse Yey for starting!! Fx this is the one!

Lmh you'll be fine! Like others have said the first time is the worst, you'll soon be a pro!

Afm changed my mind about the job, I hope I don't regret it but I just don't think starting a new job even thou its in the same place is a good idea. Besides I've still got the battle with my sickness with them

Love to all sorry for lack of personals am on my phone!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Well done my first injection wasn't too bad did come out in a nettle sting type rash where I'd used the sterile wipe anyone else had this ??


----------



## rachel543_uk

I wondered if one of you lovely ladies could tell me the timescales and different drugs that ill be taking I just know I've got 4 prescriptions! Any help would be good thank you xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi Rachel 

I started mine yesterday have you had you drug appt yet?
The lady I saw went through everything but told me not too worry as you get help as you go along with each stage. As I said I started buserelin yestderday & I'm booked in for my baseline 4th July after that (I'm sure someone on here will know better than me) you go onto merional I'm sure she said for 9 days then its egg collection time. As I said she told me to just worry about the buserelin for now as they will talk you through again after your baseline

Fingers crossed for us both Hunni x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey Rachel the four different drugs are 3 sets which need to be injected, first one is for about two weeks to down regulate your cycle so the HC can be in control, the next one is a stimming one (you still need to take the first one thou) for about 10-12 days to stimulate your ovaries, then the last injection is to release your eggs you get told exactly when to take it. 

From there you have ec and et where you take the last medication - pessaries either vaginally or thru the bum! You take them for 2 weeks till you so a hpt - hope that helps!

Lmh yeah I did at first it's nothing to worry about

Mrse how you getting on?

Afm I'm super sick - not been sick just feel like every bit of motion is going to set me off

Love to all x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Rachel - the ladies are correct and don't worry HC will just guide you through it. When they arrive its a little overwhelming cos all what's in front of you needs to get inside you but it's not as bad as you think. Relax this is the part where you can its the 2ww that's the worst part!

Gemz - sorry you feel so sick but take it as a good sign. It's what we all are wishing for so sit back and enjoy the ride xxx

Afm - I'm fine pesseries are unpleasant but a necessary evil. Transfer is Weds and we won't know if we have an embies until we basically get to the clinic down south so I'm just trying not to think about it and be optimistic! I did say trying though!!!! Ha, ha x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks for the advise ladies. Got our drugs appointment a week today! Do you have to do an injection in front of them? My stomachs churning just thinking about it!!


----------



## Bear253

Hiya, 

Not posted for a while but have been stalking lol.

Good luck to all you ladies who are in the middle of treatment or waiting to start!

Likklegemz - congratulations! That is such amazing news :)

Rachel - had our drug appointment yesterday and did a 'practice' injection in front of the nurse. Not nearly as bad as I thought it would be and they talk you through every stage and what to do with it all. Hubby was worse than me with the injection, made him feel a little queasy lol. Sure we'll be pros by the end of this tho!

Sorry for not many personals but am wishing you all lots of baby dust for your treatments 

xx


----------



## clarkea

Hi there girls. Was supposed to start my injections for long protocol on 2july. Doctor phoned me on monday n said they are going to put me on short protocol instead. Im going on steritide or something like that. Anyone know why they wud put me on short protocol?


----------



## TooExcited

I'm on short protocol too and I think its because I have a slightly lower AMH level.

I will be on menopur and cetratide when i start mine a week's time - eekk!

I don't have any idea why they have changed you hun but it might be worth you asking the question now you have digested the information


----------



## MrsE75

Clarkea - usually when you have a lower end of AMH you get put on short protocol. I find it much easier than long. Good luck xx


----------



## Jules78

Hi ladies! 

Haven't been on here for a while as the girls are keeping me very busy!! Hope everyone is doing great! 
And Gemz a huge congrats! What an amazing journey! Hope your doing ok! 
Hi to everyone else, hope your journeys are going well! I've attached a pic of my little miracles! One single frostie that turned into 2 beautiful girls! Don't give up hope, it's all worth it xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules, their beautiful! Congratulations x x x


----------



## Jules78

Thanks gem, 8 weeks now already! Where does the time go?! X


----------



## Lindylou

Jules- they are beautiful. Enjoy every second and savour it. They grow and change so quickly. X


----------



## Bear253

Hi clarkea just wanted to say the same thing has happened with me - rang and got my drug appointment, then was called back and told I was going to be put on the short protocol.

I was told it was due to me having no issues they could see (we have male factor issues) and a high AMH (yep I know that doesn't make sense considering what mrse has said!) 
I double checked at my drug appt tho and the nurse asked if I had PCOS (I don't) and then said oh yes it's because of your AMH level, they're concerned about high risk of OHSS. 

I've just trusted they know what they're doing and for whatever reason I'm on short protocol :) Less injections, I'm not complaining!! :haha:

xx


----------



## TooExcited

Bear - when will you be starting treatment? I should start my injections a week today. I'm taking northisterone at the moment. I take the last ones on Monday & am booked in for a scan, trial transfer & endo scratch on mon too... Exciting times!!! Xx


----------



## Bear253

Hiya tooexcited

I don't have an exact date as it depends on my cycle but should be in the next couple of weeks. Feeling excited (and kind of nervous lol)

Good luck for your cycle!

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jules time flies too quickly enjoy it while you can! How long you taking of work?

Bear it's lovely to hear from you again! I can't remember did you have any frosties? Or are you starting your second cycle from scratch

Mrse is transfer this Wednesday? Getting closer!

Tooexcited and lmh how you getting on?

Afm feeling fine today, went to Trafford centre today for a look around and only bought a dress and some shoes - couldn't help looking at baby stuff even thou its way too early! I've hopefully got my early scan this week just got to phone up on Monday and confirm date and time! Starting to feel real

Love to all the gang Susiesue, Lindy, AQ , Rachel and clarka, Jamie and Harley hope I've not missed anyone x x


----------



## Lindylou

I was at the Trafford today Likkle! I couldn't wait- paid for an early scan. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Lindy, how mad. We were fuming coming home though as someone tried to break into our car. I stupidly left my coat on the back seat :( thankfully they didn't get in, just busted the window clips but couldn't get the automatic window open. 

Phoned our garage (well he owns a garage but he's actually our neighbour two doors down) who had a look. Is a ford fiesta and will cost 90 quid for the part, but he's being fab as always and told me not to worry about labour costs! He's the most honest garage you'll ever find! Friggin ford and their stupid costs. There's no point claiming of the insurance for it, so well just have to pay out.

I found it really hard not to buy lots of clothes as there was sales on everywhere. Kept telling myself I'm going to get bigger so its pointless. I did get the dress in the bigger size for my holiday thou - said to hubby that's the first time I haven't complained about getting a bigger size.

Had a panic attack this morning so I thought (stupidly) to redo the pregnancy test, it was awesome seeing it become 3+ weeks so I relaxed then. Won't fully relax till my scan this week I think, can't wait to see our bean.

Hope everyone is good this Father's Day, and you'll all get to spend some time with those special dads we all have, take care x x x

Ps sorry for lack of personals struggle on iPhone!


----------



## TooExcited

Hello everyone - hope you've had nice weekends.

Gem - sorry to hear about the car - just what you don't news hey???

AFM last day of northisterone tomorrow then just the wait for AF... Have trial transfer, endo scratch and injection training to look forward to tomorrow...


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
Just popping in to wish everyone well. I don't post much anymore as need a well deserved break from anything pregnancy or baby related but think of you all often.

MrsE- Lots of luck! x

Cvaeh and Bugs- Everything crossed for you both x

Lindy- Hope you are well? x

Gemz- Hope all good with you too hun x

Hi to everyone else, congrats to those with baba's or pregnant and good luck to those waiting to start x

AFM- Started my new job in retail last week and im loving it. Very busy and active so takes my mind off things. We will be having our 4th cycle of IVF next Autumn so praying its 4th time lucky but in the meantime me an dh are making the best of life. I am off the isle of man next weekend with my dad then Spain for a partying hol with dh in Oct an then Nigeria for a friends wedding in Jan so lots of stuff planned xxx


----------



## clarkea

Bear. Its mad isnt it. I started to think there was something wrong with them changing it. I go for my injection training on 2nd july then just have to wait for my period to start which should be around 14th july. I am looking forward to it but hate the thought of injections. 

Thanks to everyone else who replied. :)


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well our drugs have arrived And we've watched the DVD. Not like your normal DVD is it hehe!! I must admit its made me feel abit better about the injections but still don't think I'll be able to do it! Bring on Sunday!! Hope all you ladies are ok xx


----------



## TooExcited

How exciting Rachel - bet you can't wait to get started. My jabs start on saturday as long as AF starts before then...

Hope you are all doing well and have had better days than me...

I had an apt today for baseline scan, endo scratch and injection training at the countess. After waiting 50 minutes past appt time we finally got seen.

DH had come with me to hold my hand during the scratch but because we were so close to the pharmacy closing he had to go and get my injections rather than staying with me :cry:

Anyway, the scratch was done first and it was very uncomfortable - but if it all helps to get me to my goal then so be it... The doctor then told me that she could see a small polyp on my cervix so she had to remove that - that wasn't too bad but as i've never had one before that was a bit of a shocker.

Then she did the baseline scan and make all the normal noises - left ovary fine, lining moderately thick but AF due any day now i've stopped the northisterone, right ovary normal etc... that was it. No AFC as i have had my AMH tested. As i was interested I asked her if she could see any sign of PCOS (I have always been curious as i have acne post pill and heavy periods) and she said YES. I was stunned. Why has no one told me this before? I have asked the question several times. Apparently when she said they looked normal - she meant normal for me... I have never been treated for PCOS and if I had then maybe we wouldn't be 5 days off starting IVF!!! :growlmad:

I need to get over this otherwise I will be stressed when I start the injections but seriously... how has it got this far with no one suggesting any treatment for it?????

sorry - rant over. Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Toexcited sorry for your crappy day, keep positive

I've not had a brilliant day, ended up going to er at women's. having a scan tomorrow, they're slightly concerned it maybe ectopic. Tring to stay positive will update tomorrow 

Sorry for lack of personals x x


----------



## TooExcited

Oh Gem - fingers crossed. Why do they think that? Will be thinking of you tomorrow - keep is posted. Sending big positive hugs your way xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harley81

Gem, I know it's easier to say than do, but try not to worry too much. The same happened to me, I was bleeding and had pain in my side and left work crying my eyes out as the womens told me to go in and get scanned as they suspected ectopic. But, they saw a heartbeat at my scan, and that was nearly 10 weeks ago now. I have everything crossed for you that you are in the same situation as me and its a false alarm xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Fingers crossed gemz everything is ok tomorrow at the scan I'm sure everyone will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

As in not sure about goin bk to work after drugs appointment can anyone tell me how long it takes and what happens. Thanks for all the advise so far ladies xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls quick one, alls ok!!! I've had a cyst that's ruptured which is what caused the pain but there's nothing to worry about!!! I've got two beautiful photos which ill try and upload later 

Love to all and thanks everyone for your support x x x


----------



## TooExcited

Fabulous news Gem - so relieved to hear that. Did you see a heartbeat or is it too early for that? xx


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - great news glad to hear all is well. 

Well I'm up with the lark tomorrow to drive to london for my FET. Worse part is that we won't know if frostie survives the thawing until we get to the clinic - nervous doesn't even come close to how I feel given we only have one frozen. If we had two then you have a 50-50 chance. So it's all or nothing so no idea if I will sleep tonight. Going there and back same day with OH driving - he's had nothing else to do this cycle lets face it!! Ha, ha. So saying my &#128591; for our frostie tomorrow. Let you know how I get on . . . Wish me luck!!!! Xx


----------



## cvaeh

Good luck Mrse.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry i haven't been on much lately. We are in process of selling our house and moving so things pretty hectic.

Glad everything okay gemz x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck for tomorrow mrs e!! Xxx


----------



## susiesue

Good luck MrsE, will be thinking about you and your little frostie xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

rachel543_uk said:


> As in not sure about goin bk to work after drugs appointment can anyone tell me how long it takes and what happens. Thanks for all the advise so far ladies xxx

Hi Rachel 

Mine was about twenty mins or so. Nurse goes through your drug bag to make sure you have everything I was actually missing my buserelin needles.....
You then have a go a doing an injection yourself all in all its relatively fine. I'm on day 7 of buserelin starting to feel a few side effects , headaches, thirsty
n bloating but I'm not complaining


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck Mrse fx you'll be PUPO and getting your bfp very soon! 

Will update properly tonight when not on my phone - all I seem to do is sleep lately!


----------



## rachel543_uk

We live an hour away and our appointment is at 2.30 so think I'm best takin the whole afternoon off! 

I won't be that far behind you will I lmhiggins. Bring on the rollercoaster!!


----------



## TooExcited

Good luck MrsE - keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a super strong frostie. 

I'm now waiting for AF... if it arrives by Sat I can start stimming whoop whoop!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Good luck MrsE x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies well I do have frostie onboard however it didn't expand like they woul have liked before transfer. It expanded slightly but did survive the thaw. So our chances are slim and lower than they were hoping so trying not to feel gutted and convince myself that it's back in the best place. So now the 2ww unless anything happens earlier. So I need a miracle and lots of prayers. Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse it's great news your frostie survived the thaw - that defiantly means he or she is a little fighter! Just because it didn expand they way they would of liked means he or she is a slow started! As hard as it is hun stay positive we are all behind you x x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm a 100% believer that being positive helps mrse so try your best to be positive. Your one step closer than you were yesterday xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck mrse. Will be thinking of you. When is otd?


----------



## MrsE75

To be honest I've been told by one nurse it's 3rd July and today got told it was 1st July so I think I will try and wait. I've not even bought a test because I wasn't sure if we would have anything to transfer! Guess I can look out for them on offer over next couple of weeks unless AF shows before then. I pray to god that this is our miracle cos no idea when we will be able to afford another cycle prob next year but with my AMH time is ticking away! Trying not to think about all that. At the moment I'm in the game which is a start xxx


----------



## harley81

Massive good luck MrsE, have everything crossed for you :) x


----------



## TooExcited

Congrats mrse on being PUPO. All frostie needed was somewhere nice and warm to get tucked up to expand fully! 

I have everything crossed for you Hun. Relax as much as you can over the next few days whilst frostie snuggles in xx


----------



## TooExcited

The witch has arrived... All systems go for jabbing on Saturday!!!


----------



## MrsE75

Tooexcited - seems weird to say congrats on the witch but good luck for Saturday. 

Afm - doing ok some moments I'm positive others I'm not so. All in all I'm tired and hungry. Tiredness could be cos I'm waking up about 4-4.30am every morning but forcin myself to stay in bed and try to get back to sleep but I only snooze. Hungry no idea why but I'm just going with it who am I to argue with my body righ now!?


----------



## TooExcited

It might be the steriods MrsE... I remember my Nan taking them to increase her appetite so it could well me. If not it might just be them mixing things up for your normal rhythm - all good signs that they are doing their job.

Snoozing is good - just chill and relax and don't get too stressed out about what time you get your sleep as long as you get as much of it as possible :sleep: xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

MrsE75 said:


> Tooexcited - seems weird to say congrats on the witch but good luck for Saturday.
> 
> Afm - doing ok some moments I'm positive others I'm not so. All in all I'm tired and hungry. Tiredness could be cos I'm waking up about 4-4.30am every morning but forcin myself to stay in bed and try to get back to sleep but I only snooze. Hungry no idea why but I'm just going with it who am I to argue with my body righ now!?

I had the exact same thing, ate like a pig, and woke up randomly at 4-4:30 every morning, thinking why the hell am I awake?

Hope your all doing well good luck with your first jabs tooexcited
Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse hope your feeling better now. Keeping everything crossed.

Jamie I've been waking up between 4-5 for the past fortnight. Been driving me mad!

Toexcited, yey for starting tomorrow. Fx everything goes to plan and your a pro by Sunday on jabbing yourself!

Afm not much going on to be honest. I've still been a bit tender from my cyst but other than that nothing to report. See the midwife on Monday so getting excited! Lone to all and I hope the shitty weather were due doesn't stop you all from having fun x x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Had our drugs appointment and were all set to go! Baseline scan is booked for the 16th!! 

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## TooExcited

Exciting times Rachel! 

1st injections are done. Didn't go too badly, in that other than a mild sting it didn't hurt, but mixing the damn menopur too an absolute age! Ok, so I.m on 5 ampules so 2 needles worth and it was my first time but seriously!!! Such a faff! I had one vile of the diluant smash in my hand but I have plenty of them to spare so discarded that one and used another.

I had to search for videos on doing it last night because I couldn't work out how all my liquid would fit in one syringe! Nurse didn't tell me I could use the same liquid for all 3 ampules! So 3 more days like today then the cetrotide starts on Wednesday...

Happy raining weekend all xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Too excited I hope your injection goes better today!!


----------



## TooExcited

Thank you Rachel, it did. Getting the hang of opening the diluent now but it still takes quite a while to prepare - at least 20 minutes from start to finish!

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi tooexcited glad to hear the injections went ok. I was on 6amps so yes it takes a while but it does get quicker the more you do so hang in there. 

Afm - no real changes from me just trying to not symptoms spot and just relax really. Keep you posted xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well first injections down!! The treatment one was fine but the one that was for my blood stung like a b****!!!


----------



## MrsE75

Rachel - which one stung the fostimon or you on menopur?


----------



## rachel543_uk

It's our first lot so on bruseline but i have to take fragmin also for a blood condition and that's what stings!!


----------



## TooExcited

How many days are you post transfer mrse? Hope you have been resting.

Sorry to hear the injections sting Rachel... Hopefully it will get easier? How many of these do you have to do?

AFM - today has been better. Less tired and less headaches. Not looking forward to work tomorrow though... Night all xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

One a day everyday And if it all works will be until 6 weeks after birth!! It will all be worth it though if it does work xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel I can't help you there as I never took that. Hope the stinging goes away

Toexcited hope you become a pro and the jab today wasn't too bad. I ended up being on 5 amps my dosage was increased from 2 amps overnight. It took forever to mix and stung like a bitch the first few shots. All in all it became a 20 min ritual of getting everything ready and lying down afterwards

Mrse how you doing? Hope your feeling ok, and the pessaries arn't causing you too mug trouble,

Afm been a rather long weekend, to which I've slept most of it. Midwife tomorrow so really excited.

Love to all and sorry for lack of personals, really struggling at the moment but will catch up with everyone tomorrow evening

Night x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Rachel - sorry cant help but I was told that if you I've the area a little it can help so maybe give that a try. I didn't need to really I got used to it but didn't take that drug either so good luck!

Tooexcited - my transfer was weds so I'm 6 days not testing until a week on weds. So prob today is the last day for our embie to snuggle on in - snuggle, snuggle frostie!! I'm doing lots of resting in between odd jobs like sorting out paperwork, washing and ironing. Not a very exciting week off but going out tomorrow with OH for lunch somewhere so at least I've done something with my days off! I have absolutely no idea how this is going to go I wish I did but I hope and pray that this works and we have our miracle after everything over the past 12 mths. 

Gemz - glad you are feeling less tired send me some of your luck pls!! X

Hi to all the other ladies on here xxxx


----------



## TooExcited

It will be worth it in the end Rachel - i don't envy you though. You are a strong woman!

Thanks Gem - this morning took 20 mins start to finish (no time to for a lie down afterwards though). This one stung a bit today... hope that doesn't continue. How did you get on with the midwife?

Sounds like a lovely day off mrse... make sure hubby treats you. I'm sure embie is getting really nice and snug now. How old was it when they froze it? sounds like they are making you wait an eternity to test!

AFM doing ok so far in work today. Everyone has the monday feeling so heads are down and we are plodding on! I'm going to see the counsellor this afternoon which should help me. I'm feeling super emotional at the moment. Got really upset with hubby last night for doing half jobs. I asked him to take the bin out - which he did, but didn't bother emptying the bins around the house first & he left a wash in the machine yesterday afternoon & refused to get out of bed (at 9pm i should add) to go and empty it. I can't leave washing as the smell makes me gagg so i had to go and do it when i was tired & emotional and wanted to sleep myself. Grrrr men!!! I know it sounds super petty but i am emotional & tired and i need his help!


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm on countdown so only 98 to go whilst on the treatment!! When people say they are waiting on the witch when is she due to come whilst injecting?


----------



## MrsE75

Tooexcited my embie was a blastocyst and yes it does feel like an eternity!! I've not even bought a test yet cos I know I would be tempted to do it early. So I plan to buy it the night before I need to test to prevent me caving early obviuosly unless my period comes before then!


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse I'm sending all of my luck sweetie!

Too excited I did my jabs in the evening as it worked well for me rather than first thing as I found I got really tired from them

Rachel I started jabbing on day 19 then my period came a week later but was lighter than usual.

My midwife appointment was today, all booked in for my dating scan on 23rd July but they've recommended given families history that I be referred to the consultant in case I'm required to take a small dose of aspirin due to pre eclampsia and high blood pressure. So I may have another scan in a fortnight. Our lo may soon become the most photographed baby ever!!! :)

Love to everyone not home yet so can't catch up properly x x x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi Rachel the witch only came a day late for me so not too bad. How you finding the jabs so far? I'm exhausted & can't seem to have too big a meal as I'm bloated but hey if we get the result we all want we can't complain


----------



## MrsE75

Lmh - gosh if you feel bloated now god help you when you are on the pesseries I found them a nightmare for bloating personally. I even had one time where I was so bloated on the injections that the needle bounced out of my tummy!! They joy we have to go through but as you say it's all worth it x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Second lot of injections done and they weren't as bad as yesterday's so hope their all like that. 

Hanks for all your advise ladies I hope you all doing ok and your injections and 2ww are being kind!!


----------



## Lindylou

Hope everybody is doing well. 

Sending lots of baby dust to you all. Xxxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Were going away for hubby's birthday to Edinburgh and wondered if anyone knew of anywhere nice to eat in the evening xx


----------



## MrsE75

Rachel - try trip advisor I know a couple of places but not been up there for a couple of years depends on if you want Michelin star then Number One is very good. Otherwise I would check out trip advisor. 

Afm - had a lovely day with oh found a lovely little pub or lunch and then walked in the park nearby and now I'm sitting in the garden enjoying the sun and relaxing &#128526;. Only one more day off before back to work! Slept terrible last night and had some weird dreams. Having some pains but like muscular that come and go but around my ovaries so that can't be good must mean witch is on her way! My AF was due anytime from yesterday cos usually 28/29 day and yesterday was 29 but not due to test for another 8 days this FET has got me all confused cos I'm sure that I can test earlier but doc says next weds! Torture!!! &#128513;


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I'm not too sure if you remember mrse but i wrote a post about being a bit upset I was adamant my period was going to come?? I still feel it now!

Rachel lmh and tooexcited you will be pros soon, I found mine stung most days and went red, I think it's off the steri-alcohol wipes. I couldn't grasp snapping the water off without cutting myself so had to use the plastic topper thing. Had it all Sussed and injected within 5 mins by the end ;) hope your feeling ok x

Gemz glad your midwifes appointment was ok, my Edd from LW's was the 4th of November, but at my hospital they have given me the 26th of October, then my consultant said to rely more on the date I was given at lw! So I have two dates ha!

Edit: come to think of it you got caught naturally, so ignore my rambling a haha x


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel I back what Mrse said try trip advisor and if its a really good one with lots of good reviews I'd book a table. When I went to bath last year with mum we were really lucky we managed to get a table but they said you needed to book.

Mrse hope the bloatedness has passed. I felt terrible on the pessaries.

Hope everyone else is doing well

Afm had a rough day today, can't stop peeing and the smells of certain things is just wanting to make me hurl. I've also had the formal meeting come through over my sickness. It's in July and am fuming as the head of our department is on the panel - who's really friendly with the manager who has been managing my sickness. I've got no chance, don't thing it will go in my favour. I was really upset I blurted out I'm pregnant so everyone in our department knows now. Was a bit silly I know but I couldn't help myself. Silly me eh?


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - how are you all doing?

MrsE - glad you enjoyed your lunch date with hubby. Sounded like a lovely day. You are being so patient - it would kill me to wait that long to test. Be strong it will be worth it.

Gem - keep calm. You have to be treated fairly. If the initial meeting doesn't go your way you can appeal and ask to be heard by another party so don't give up hope yet. Hope your sickness calms down soon.

AFM i have started the cetrotide this morning and i do not like it!!! mixing it wasn't as bad as i thought it would be but and it injected ok but it stung like crazy afterwards and my stomach is bright red and itchy and also feel a bit queasy now too... is that normal?

My BIG news of the morning is that I have NEW MICHAEL BUBLE tickets!!! You might recall that i was gutted to have to miss the show i have tickets for in London as it will possibly be the day after transfer but he announced a new one off concert yesterday in Sheffield, this Friday and I have managed to get tickets so I am off!!!! DH is currently down to come with me but I am bribing colleagues to come with me instead!!! will be a late night driving back from Sheffield but will be SO worth it and i can sleep all day saturday! YAY!!!!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Too excited - cant believer your going to see him you'll be weak at the knees, I know I would be!!
Gemz try not to worry about work all you need to do is keep telling yourself you won't be there much longer due to the amazing bundle of joy your creating! 
Jamie hope its going ok for you xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Tooexcited I'm going on Friday night too managed to get tickets this morning! I know I'm on the 2ww but I won't be doing the driving and can rest on Saturday! Can't wait going to be his warm up for the O2! 

Sorry to hear about the cetrotide I've heard that before never taken it personally but hopefully it gets better for you. 
Xx


----------



## TooExcited

How flipping exciting! Where are your seats? I will have to drive but I'm planning to sleep all day on Saturday to get over it!

It feels like fate that he is doing this concert and that I can go. I am ridiculously giddy & can't believe how easy it was to get tickets! Normally it's a nightmare and I was straight in at 9am with no fuss at all and am in block c! I may have to be restrained from heading for the stage!

Cetrotide side effects wore off about lunchtime I think. Hope tomorrow is better...


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha!this seems to be the theme ladies a husband got me tickets too for me and mum!im in block b!


----------



## MrsE75

How funny it's like a HC night out! I didn't get through until later online so I'm in block 215 but I don't care at least we get to see him! X


----------



## TooExcited

How funny! We will have to log on to bnb when we are there!!! Never been to the arena in Sheffield before so it could be fun finding it!

I am so excited. I have blocked out all of Saturday to sleep it off!


----------



## MrsE75

Ladies just found out that there is no warm up act so he's on at 7.30pm and finishes at 10pm! Full rehearsal if his O2 show apparently that's were he has been doing weeks of rehearsals to get the show ready. Excited hope little frostie likes a bit of the Buble!!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Did anyone have any side affects with bruseline?? I'm just wondering how long they took to appear if you did have them.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey Rachel, from day 2 I felt a little nauseous and got some hot flushes but they didn't last long. I also got very emotional but I'm not too sure wether that was a side effect or just because I'm a big whinge bag ha x


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well :)

Ladies who are injecting - hope its going well for you all and you're getting the hang of it x

Just a little update as i know AQ wants me to keep her updated with everything. Had 12 week scan today everything looks perfect dated me at 11w6d :) due 10th January

Good luck ladies xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo1149.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks Jamie I've just come over all weird every now n again so don't know if that's from the drugs.
Wrighty that's a lovely pic!!


----------



## TooExcited

Morning lovely ladies

Rachel - I am feeling a bit spaced out on the Cetrotide and have a weird taste in my mouth but it passes as the day goes on.

Wrighty - pic looks fab. I am so pleased for you. Hope you are keeping well. Pass on my love to AQ - I think of her often.

MrsE - thanks for the info on that. I'm glad there's no warm up... could do with getting home to bed afterwards and I have to drive!!! 32 hours to go!!

AFM I have been for my first scan today. I have 11 follicles growing. 7 are 12mm, 1 is 10mm and the others are 8mm but hoping they will catch up. Saw a different consultant who was lovely and very reassuring (think he will be doing my EC as it's his clinic time). He said he could see no sign of the PCOS and that i definitely wasn't hyper stimulating so all is good. I wasn't expecting a bumper crop of eggs but I am happy with 11 or a few more especially if they are good quality which i'm keeping my fingers crossed they are! Also had the results of my polyp back which was all normal whoop whoop! plus the lovely nurse did my jabs for me today so i've had a day off!! Next scan on monday and no changes to the drugs so I took that as encouraging too xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Excited that is brilliant bring on egg collection hey!! Will the next time you go in be for collection??


----------



## TooExcited

No - I have another scan on Monday then all being well EC on Thursday - am so excited now!!!! 

Can anyone share what sizes their follicles were at this stage and how thick their lining was? I think mine was 7mm but i know it's still early

xx


----------



## susiesue

Wrighty what a lovely pic :cloud9: you must be so happy. Are you going to find out what you are having? xx 

Too excited - I can't remember what my follies were, I did have to stimm for a few extra days tho. I think they just said my lining was fine. Sorry not much help! dont worry too much about egg numbers, its quality not quantity with ivf. good luck x 

MrsE how are you getting on with the 2ww? Xx 

Gemz how many weeks are you? We need a ticker please :baby:

Hi to everyone else and have fun all you buble fans xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Thanks ladies I so happy right now :)

susie - not sure yet been so worried that something might go wrong really havent spoke about that with OH lol hopefully i can relax abit more now. I would like to know so i can plan but not sure what OH wants :)


----------



## MrsE75

Hi susie - first day back in work today and otd is next weds! I've been feeling fine the odd twinge/pain but I know that can be progesterone so not paying much attention to be honest. But I just came over all lightheaded/dizzy on my way back to the office so much so I've stopped in costa for a hot choc and sit down figure I may need a sugar fix but very unusual for me. Dare I dream that it could be because I'm preggo!?! I honestly have no clue and doing my best not to read into things. Been here too many times before and resulted in bfn but everything is crossed xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Wrighty what a fab picture congratulations! I had to find out what I was having by personal choice only because I wanted to start shopping properly :)
Please send Aq my love

Too excited I only ended up with a few follies and only 3 made it to blastocyst, I'm just very very lucky it only took the one. I wouldn't worry about the size as they do grow quite a bit, x
Mrse hope your first day back is going ok, everything you say sounds promising, I can understand you not wanting to think it! Only 6 more days to go :)


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ladies... this board is so positive at the minute, I read it when I can as I don't have internet on my phone or at work, but long may it continue!

Good news for me on Monday, I went for my consultation and I call up on my next period which should be next week. Doctor advised me to go onto short protocol due to PCOS so should start injections at the end of July/ start of August! 
I know i'm well behind you guys but we couldn't help but get a little excitable - as I thought it would just be our luck for something to be wrong on the paperwork etc!

Tooexcited - how are you feeling in general? Aren't you on short? The eggs sound really amazing, stay positive!

Janey xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Fab news Jamie - I keep repeating that mantra. My sister in law had 6 follicles, 4 mature eggs, all fertilised but only one was a good embie - that Embie is called Emily and she will be 1 next week so I know it only takes one good one to create a miracle. 

Janey - I'm feeling really good thank you. I'm on short p/col and haven't found it too bad at all. Once you get over the first needle it really isn't too bad. I love counting down the boxes until it is all over!!! this time next week I should be tucked up at home recovering from the sedation and watching the tennis (it had better not be raining!!) Great news that you can get started so soon. The time just flies by and before you know it you'll be jabbing away! I was ok on just the menopur, but i'm noticing the cetrotide. I get a few headaches and the injection site hurt yesterday afterwards but other than that I'm ok. Actually, first day of menopur i was super grumpy but I think that was nerves and tiredness rather than the drugs...

This board has been my lifeline - you ladies all make me smile :flower::happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Lmhiggins

Can anyone advise me on what the baseline scans like?
Mine is next Thursday at 8:15 am & I'm wondering if ill need the rest of the day off work


----------



## rachel543_uk

Lmh I've not had the baseline scan yet but have had other scans with clomid and they only take about 20 min their not painful at all. Ours is on the 16th good luck xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Lmh - I agree with Rachel. It doesn't take long at all and is painless. No excuses, get yourself in to work lady he he x


----------



## TooExcited

Eeek - the day is here!!! Mr Buble here we come.

I know this is a bit weird as we sort of hide behind our anonymity on this board but if anyone who is going tonight would like to say hi I will be in block C, row 13 seats 1&2 so i'm guessing the far right hand side of the arena and I would love to meet you xx


----------



## MrsE75

Tooexcited - I'm up in the upper tier hon so no way I will get down there but you have fab seats an a nice close view of the sexy man himself!!


----------



## TooExcited

Ahh thats a shame mrse.

I have just checked the website for the event tonight and timings have shifted a little...

6pm doors open
7.30 Naturally Seven (amazing - if you haven't seen them before!)
8.20 - MB on stage
10.20 - Event ends

This is from the motorpoint arena website and was updated this morning at 10.20 am :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TooExcited

Ooohh - forgot - it also says there is a strict no camera policy... should we try and sneak them in????


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ah so jealous of you all hope you have a fab night x


----------



## Likklegemz

May end up missing the start!!! Stuck in Liverpool thanks to a major power outage!!! Eek hope we can get parking!!


----------



## Lindylou

Power outage around here as well!! Enjoy MB ladies. I saw him at the echo a few years ago. Hmmmmmm. Me and my lil man having a night to ourselves while dh getting soaked at Chester races.


----------



## TooExcited

OMG - I TOUCHED THE BUBLE!!!!!!!

Lovely man did a walk up and down the aisles and I was in the end and grabbed him! ( in a non stalker mad woman Esk way!)

Gem - did you make it? The traffic was horrific from Warrington.

Amazing night - love him so much. And now to sleep... Jabs in 6 hrs bleurgh xxx


----------



## MrsE75

It was a great concert different from previous much bigger production. The man is as sexy as hell though and cheeky with it. I can just imagine what beautiful babies he would have obviously with me!!! Ha, ha!!!

I'm absolutely knackered today though. Only 4 more days to go ladies and I've no idea which way it's going to go. I think prepared myself to see a bfn but then again I keep hoping and praying its worked so guess ill still be mega gutted if it hasn't worked. X


----------



## TooExcited

Stay positive mrse. Every day that the witch stays away is one step closer. I have everything crossed for you. 

I am knackered today too. Slumming in front of the tv watching the tennis xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hang in there mrse. Keep positive. Zx


----------



## MrsE75

I'm no sure if the pesseries are the thing that keeps the witch away tbh but guess we will see!


----------



## TooExcited

I've had the witch arrive in natural cycles with the pessaries so keep positive xx


----------



## Lindylou

Anybody know anything about passport office? Passed in Thomas's form to office in liverpool on Tuesday. Had to get photo redone and said couldn't put the birth certificate copy (the spare you buy when registering birth) so changed it for the original. Just got a freakin letter saying cannot process passport as no birth certificate in it but there was. Going to go there Monday morning but so stressed now because it is his original birth certificate.


----------



## TooExcited

Sorry Lindy - I have no idea. Might just be an out of date letter about the copy certificate which has crossed in the post maybe?

AFM i have done my 8th jabs of menopur today and am starting to feel quite uncomfortable. Is that normal? Sitting is starting to hurt after a while so am lying/reclining trying to take the pressure off my stomach...

Hope you have enjoyed your Saturdays xx


----------



## MrsE75

Tooexcited - yes the bloated, swollen feel is normal although I don't remember hurting when I sit down. I just generally felt heavy and swollen. It's the lovely ovaries growing sure it's nothing to worry about. When is your next scan?


----------



## TooExcited

Morning MrsE

Next scan is tomorrow so fingers crossed. The aching is more on my left side which is where the follicles were smaller so i'm a bit confused but hopefully all will be explained tomorrow. I'm bracing myself for extra stimming - partly because of the smaller ones they saw on thursday and also i've read its common to go on longer if you have low amh... we'll see. I'd rather do a few more days and get good eggs than retrieve too early and have lots discarded... we'll see.

Also i have laid out my last menopur and needles for the morning so I am bound to have to do more!!!


----------



## MrsE75

Tooexcited - my AMH is zero and I didn't need to stimm any longer so not always that way. If you are havin aches that's good cos means they are growing especially if its on the side where small were. So don't worry I'm sure everything is fine. 

Afm - yesterday I was convinced my period was coming but today so far I feel fine today. Still not banking on a BFP but I live in hope!!


----------



## Lindylou

Too- I got really uncomfortable towards the end of menopur. Drink water/ hydrotonic drinks and it does help. Not fizzy stuff. 

Mrs - nearly there now. X


----------



## TooExcited

Good plan Lindy - I will go and get some now! Do you mean like lucozade sport etc? I have a proper pot belly today - go away bloating ha ha!

Mrse - come on hun - 3 more sleeps to go. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you babes. Keep the faith. Frostie is nice and snuggled. You have done amazingly well to resist testing this far.

Hoping I don't have to stim for much longer... I want this over and done with! I have to do a presentation to our Board on Tuesday and I am not looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Lmhiggins

bit of a non topic question but ....
when putting a tracker on your profile which option do you choose?? cant seem to get it working :(


----------



## Lindylou

Too excited- I got lucosade sport lite stuff - it was still and I guzzled it!


----------



## Lmhiggins

wahoo worked it out. Did anyone get really bad headaches with Buserelin ?
my head has been punding for 4 days I'm wondering if it's that or the fact Ive stopped having coffee even though I only had one cup with breakfast each day


----------



## MrsE75

Down regging can give you headaches you need to up your water intake to help with it. I drank 2ltrs plus a day and was fine no headaches. Should help x


----------



## Likklegemz

evening all, wow we've become a chatty bunch! I'm struggling to keep up with everyone's news.

I did make it to Michael Buble - friggin awesome, only missed the start of the first song thanks to the mental traffic caused by stupid Scottish power. Looking forward to seeing him on tv later - then again on Friday. I'm not a stalker honest - and tooexcited wow - lucky you! :)

lmh I got terrible headaches as Mrse said, your best to drink lots of water. tooexcited I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. The fact that your getting pain in your sides means your ovaries are probably stimming nicely. 

Mrse I know what you mean about feeling like period is going to come. I'm still getting that feeling every now and again. I think its our minds playing tricks on us. I'm keeping everything crossed for you though. When is OTD?

Lindy, Susie hows your little ones doing?

Harley, Jamie, wrighty hope your pregnancies are all going along nicely. Have any of you been referred to the specialist clinics to see the doctor? I've been referred as have history of pre eclampsia in my husbands family so I think that's why not sure just wondered what happened.

Well officially 8 weeks now - seems to have dragged and passed quickly (just not quickly enough) and Susie, if I've done it right, my tracker should now be working.

Love to all, and sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm praying for lots of baby dust for all on this thread! :)


----------



## Likklegemz

PS Lindy - sounds like letters crossed in post - happened with my little sisters passport last year.


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks likkle. Thomas is getting big. He is brill. How are yoi feeling likkle?

Sending babydust to everyone. Xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> Harley, Jamie, wrighty hope your pregnancies are all going along nicely. Have any of you been referred to the specialist clinics to see the doctor? I've been referred as have history of pre eclampsia in my husbands family so I think that's why not sure just wondered what happened.
> 
> Well officially 8 weeks now - seems to have dragged and passed quickly (just not quickly enough) and Susie, if I've done it right, my tracker should now be working.
> 
> Love to all, and sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm praying for lots of baby dust for all on this thread! :)

Glad you had a good time seeing Buble

I will be midwife led care never got this far in a pregnancy before so not sure what will happen lol. Guess i will find out :) 12+2 today and was great seeing peanut on Thursday still shocked that im actaully pregnant lol waiting for appointment to come through for 20 week scan but should be in just over 7 weeks. should get to hear heart beat at next midwife appointment in 4 weeks.


----------



## MrsE75

Gemz - my otd is Wednesday which is 14 days after a Blasto transfer. Not sure why they want me to wait so long with a frostie cos if you have a Blasto transferred its usually 12 days after transfer. I did double check with the consultant though - perhaps he wants to make absolute sure the test will be accurate!? I've not even bought the test yet I knew if I bought it then I would be tempted so my plan is to go and buy it on Tuesday night. 

I've had 2-3 lightheaded/dizzy spells in the last few days no idea why it's not from needing to eat cos I'm hungry all the time which is prob the steroids I'm on. I've not fainted or anything just a little disorientated really. Yesterday and today I've also had a 30 min snooze mid afternoon and I'm of to bed now at 9pm on Sunday night! 
All could be the witch arriving although they are not my normal symptoms but hey what's normal anymore with all these flippin hormones!!

I've got a job interview on weds too after my test so it may all go south after but can't have it on any other day so either way I've got to get my mind focussed - easier said than done I know. 

Anyone hear from Bugs or AQ recently. I just wonder how they are doing. 

Hi to all of you. Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Heard from AQ in the week. She is a tough cookie. Just wish she there was a chance she could have a little miracle without ivf. X


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- Lots of luck for OTD. I have everything crossed for you x

Good luck to all the ladies due to have EC or start stimming etc x

If Cvaeh or Bugs are reading, i really hope you girls are ok. We will get there one day, some how x

AFM- Nothing to report ladies. Working hard in my new job and sticking to my diet. Basically putting babies out my mind for now until we come to start IVFx4 next autumn. xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hi AQ - lovely to hear from you.

Quick reply from me tonight as i have a work dinner to get to but i wanted to update you all. I've been for my scan today and I now have 15 follicles! However, 14 of those are on right ovary and only 1 on my left! They are measuring 18-23mm and they have brought forward my EC to wednesday so I am triggering tonight - riight in the middle of my work dinner... what a palavar! 

Hope you are all doing well. There goes my r n r day on wednesday!!! 

last day in work tomorrow then a lovely week and a half off! xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brilliant excited good luck for wed.

Has anyone found that the more injections you do then the more it hurts? Tonight's was weird and I really felt the needle pierce my skin. I'm on the 9th day and the past two have killed xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Yes Rachel I'm the same I'm finding the left hurts & difficult to get the needle in


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Just a quick one from me tonight. I am trying to have a few weeks away from the whole ivf before we start round six but can't help popping on to see how everyone is.

Excited- that sounds like a great crop of eggs. Good luck for Wednesday.

Gemz- glad all going well for you.

Africa- glad you are enjoying your new job. We will all get our dream and will meet up one day with all this behind us with some stories to tell.

Mrse- fingers crossed for Wednesday. X x x x x

afm- a week and a half until i start 14 days of norithesone. Then i start estrogen, aspirin and steroids on day one before six amps of menopur. I am triggering with pregnyl this time which i used in my very first cycle. I am petrified of blowing up like a balloon again and ending up in hospital. I am going to be off school this time so will be drinking extra this time. Terrified of whole process this time.
Had ofsted last week so at least that is out the way.

Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## MrsE75

Cveah - lovely to hear from you I was wondering how you were doing and when your next cycle will be. You still with Care? Good luck honey with your cycle got my fingers crossed for you xxx

Afm - well one more day to go and I'm petrified to test. My OH said lets just not bother and see what happens if witch turns up then we know. I'm anxious to know but scared to test so goodness knows. I know the likelihood is that it will be negative and OH said cant he just live in blissful ignorance for a bit longer. On other side if I'm not then I don't want to be takin steroids for no reason either. So if AF hasn't turned up by the end of today then I will buy a test on way home. I'm over a week late from when I should have had my period but just got so many symptoms that make me think AF is on her way but then again they can be symptoms of pregancy so who knows. Still clinging to hope at the moment but taking tampax into work with me just in case! Ha, ha

Hi to all the rest of te gang. Xx


----------



## Lisa40

It must be so hard MrsE. Best of luck for tomorrow. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck for tomorrow mrs e xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Good luck MrsE - if it is of any consolation the month i fell pg every second felt just like AF was coming so keep the faith.

I think you should test because either way it will allow you to deal with the outcome and ignoring it isn't healthy!! Plus I really want to know!!!!!

Rachel - my injections really started to sting towards the end although only the menopur - the cetratide started off stinging for the first few but didn't feel it towards the end. I didn't have to do my last one of those this morning!!!

cveah - great news - once you are in to the cycle the time will fly along. I have everything crossed for you hun

AFM - i triggered last night so we should be all set for the morning. 7.30am arrival time at chester (yuck...)


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck excited for tomorrow at least you don't have to wait all day!!


----------



## Lindylou

Mrse- got everything crossed for you. 

Good to see you on here AQ. Sending you lots of love. Where are you thinking of doing cycle next year? Xxx

Cvah- good luck. Xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Tooexcited - good luck tomorrow for your collection!!

I will be testing tomorrow I think an will post on here when I can xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Still no sign of the witch mrs e? Are you buying a test tonight and testing in the morning? X


----------



## wrightywales

Good Luck with testing tomorrow MrsE xx

Good Luck with collection tomorrow TooExcited xx

Good Luck with your up and coming cycle cvaeh wish you all the best xx


----------



## Lindylou

Tooexcited- wishing lots of healthy eggs. 

Mrse I will be stalking. Pray you get your BFP xx


----------



## MrsE75

Jamie - yes just went into supermarket and was at the till with my dinner but forgot the test so had to dash to get it so funny! 

No sign of the witch yet so testing tomorrow!


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh, hope your feeling ok, nice to hear from you. Wishing you all the best for your upcoming cycle.

Toexcited, hope you enjoy your needle free day and wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow fx for a good egg collection result

Mrse hope everything ends up with a massive bfp! Keeping everything crossed that your dreams come true tomorrow

Hi to all the gang. Afm feel like utter rubbish. Why they call it morning sickness and not morning noon and night sickness is beyond me, plus I think I'm coming down with a cold :(

Love to all x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

MrsE75 said:


> Jamie - yes just went into supermarket and was at the till with my dinner but forgot the test so had to dash to get it so funny!
> 
> No sign of the witch yet so testing tomorrow!

The main thing and you forget! 
I will be stalking until you post, I woke up dying for a pee at 4am and thought, ill just do it now! I had to do two to make sure! Did you get a clear blue one?

Too excited good luck for tomorrow, the more eggs you get the sorer you will be so have a nice chill :)

Cvaeh and AQ nice to hear from you xx

Gemz I was exactly the same, my doc had to give me cyclizine and when that never worked he signed me off for two weeks! 
Hope it gets better soon!

Hi to everyone else, Harley melbrahm, wrighty, lmhiggings,Lindy, Rachel and any one else I might of missed sorry, I think I'm losing brain cells by the day xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie did you have a blocked nose too? I can hardly breathe!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Yup, it was terrible gemz, and it gave me headaches some times, since I've been pregnant I can rarely blow my nose without there being blood x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh goodie, I'm not alone then! Going to docs tomorrow, feel so cold but my temp is normal x


----------



## TooExcited

Thank you for all the support ladies - it means a lot :hugs:

Good luck mrse - cant believe you forgot the test you plonker! As soon as I am home I will be stalking! 

Gem - hope you feel better soon, the sickness must be rotten but its all worth it and shows you have lots of lovely hormones bouncing around inside you! 

I have loved my needle free day! Other than the big ones tomorrow I get the day off again & for the rest of the 2 weeks!

Will update you when I have any news xxx


----------



## susiesue

MrsE good luck for tomorrow, everything crossed for you x 

Too excited - good luck for your EC, not long and you will be pupo x 

Gemz I'm good thanks, little one is fab, can't believe he's 14 months old, time just flies. It will be 2 years next week since I started my cycle, seems so long ago now. I had the blocked nose thing as well, at night. It passed after a while but it was v annoying. Your sickness should also ease off too after about 14 weeks. I didn't mind any of the symptoms, I was so grateful to be pregnant! What hospital are you under? x 

AQ - good to hear from you, I often wonder how you are getting on. Glad you are enjoying your new job. I hope and pray you get your dream next year xx :hugs:

Cveah - hi :flower: and good luck for your cycle x 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Morning ladies afraid we got BFN this morning as probably expected. We're gutted and at the moment don't know when we will be able to afford another shot. So I'll be takin a break from ivf boards for a while to concentrate on raising funds for another go. Consultant wants to see us next week for a review but reality is we can't afford it right now so that's that really. Heartbreaking but reality. 

Thanks for all your support and hope we all get out dreams very soon xxx


----------



## Lisa40

:sad2: :hugs:

I'm so so sorry MrsE :sad2:


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Mrse I'm so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

So sorry mrs e xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sending you love mrse. Heartbreaking xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

So sorry MrsE :(xx


----------



## TooExcited

So so sorry Mrse. Thinking of you and your hubby. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrse I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs. Hopefully the doctor will suggest something positive at your review and next time you'll get your dream

Lots of love x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Too excited how did you get on at egg collection? Do you feel ok?? X x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Likklegemz said:


> Too excited how did you get on at egg collection? Do you feel ok?? X x x

I think she has put it in her siggy xx

Hope your feeling ok too x


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie - such an idiot arnt I?
At the docs now so will let you know how I get on, not been an easy day for me - sent home from work at lunch as couldn't stop being sick x


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> Jamie - such an idiot arnt I?
> At the docs now so will let you know how I get on, not been an easy day for me - sent home from work at lunch as couldn't stop being sick x

Sorry to hear you are suffering bad with MS mine is finally easing but do still get the odd bout of nausea. Hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## TooExcited

Hello - sorry to hear you are suffering Gemz - I'm thinking of you.

I didn't want to make a big fuss posting as I was disappointed for mrse so just updated my sig. Feeling ok, a bit sore and nervously waiting for the call tomorrow! Apparently I was like a drunken idiot coming out of the sedation!fx we get some good ones out of the 10. We've requested the Eeva incubator so I hope we get it!


----------



## TooExcited

Random question Gemz - how's the kitten? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Well I'm ok, thankfully! Docs put me on anti sickness tablets and is worried I'm becoming dehydrated, so I've got to go back in a few days. She's taken a water sample which showed slightly raised white cell count so putting it in culture and phoning me tomorrow to be on safe side. They're being fantastic thou so not complaining! 

Despite feeling like rubbish and throwing up every 5 mins hubby keeps joking that I'm doing it with a massive smile on my face (which to be fair I am)! Still can't believe how lucky I am.

Toexcited button our kitten is doing great! Lily our original cat is getting a bit annoyed with hair as she's very playful. She ventured outside in our garden today for the first time but didn't leave it - lily bless her wouldn't let her!

Our Cattery won't let us put her in there with lily so my cousin is going to have her for the week (she hasn't completely finished all her jabs by the time we go away) so I'm petrified how they'll be together when I get back

I was the same after egg collection - was way out of it! Fx for an awesome fert report tomorrow keep us posted x x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck got fertility report too excited xxx

Likkle- higher chance of a pink one with all that sickness.

Thinking if you mrse. Xxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Glad your ok gemz

Excite good luck for the phone call today keepin everything crossed.

Good luck to everyone else doing/starting treatment xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Thank you for your support ladies. I was wide awake far too early and now have phone sound turned up high! Not expecting to hear until midday ish.

Still quite sore this morning. I think he had a really good poke around on mt right side...

Determined to do useful things today! Oh what to do with myself. I don't get any time to myself normally so this is a real treat! Have promised DH he can have a few beers tonight! He's done really well keeping off it for the last few weeks! 

How are you feeling today Gem? Are you going in to work?

Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi toexcited yep I've gone back to work, only as everyone knows I'm off to Michael buble tomorrow! :)

Don't feel as bad as I did yesterday although my hey fever is awful - didn't know you couldn't take antihistamines when your pregnant so proper suffering! Still smiling thou

Sorry your not feeling 100% I felt roughy the next day or so after ec! Still no sign of phone call?? X x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps lindy that's what I read the other day! Hubby and I had a joke bet when we found out as I thought we'd have a boy and he was sure its a girl. 20 quid who ect is wrong goes to the NSPCC or the RSPCA. Said to him the other night I might as well just cough up now! Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Glad you're a bit better Gem. How exciting that Buble is tomorrow - you will love it - it's a great show.

I've had my call. Of the 10 eggs, 5 have fertilised & they have booked us in for 5 day trf on Monday. Is that normal? Will they know now if the embies will make it to day 5? Does anyone have a number for the Hewitt? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Too excited main reception no for HC is 0151 702 4121

That's a brilliant report. There's a chance not all of them make it to 5 days but it gives them the best chance to pick the best embie to give you a baby!


----------



## TooExcited

Ps - does the HC mind you calling for progress updates? Don't want to pee them off but I have questions Chester didn't know the answers to!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi all

Been for my baseline this morning I think she said I'm measuring 0.6 and they prefer to to be around 0.4 so got to continue with the buserelin and go back next Wednesday :(


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brilliant excited not long and you will have one back where it belongs!!

Lmh at least you know it's working although another week of injections is abit rubbish but will be well worth it!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Too excited 

I don't think they'll give you progress reports on how your embies are doing, they'll do that at egg collection to tell you they got on. The fact that they've booked you straight for a 5dtf is really positive. They won't mind you calling for some advice thou or if your not sure on something - you need to go to the nurses station for that

Lmh, I had to do extra injections but mine was due to stimming so nothing to worry about, it's progressing as it should so stay positive - your nearly there


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Too excited I was booked in for a 5dt they just told me to be abailable incase they had to ring and bring it forward, out of my 5 I got three blastocysts, one transferred and two are frozen, x


----------



## TooExcited

Progress report! I have spoken to the embryologist at the HC. She was lovely & very helpful.

So, of my 10 eggs, 5 were mature & 5 were "less mature". They can't say which were the 5 that fertilised but likely to be the mature ones.

Our embies are in the embryoscope which I'm happy with. Wanted eeva but embryoscope is close 2nd. She said to be contactable on Saturday in case we need to go in but if all going to plan we won't hear from them until Monday when we go in.

Relieved with the news - I will sleep well tonight!

Gem - 24hrs to Buble!! The last song I heard before I went in for collection yesterday was his new one "close your eyes" - how did he know I was about to be knocked out?!!! He he xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Too excited, can't wait for Bublé tomorrow! On tender hooks already, packing later for tomorrow!

Don't worry about the less mature ones, I had 9 eggs, and of them 8 fertilised, but 4 of them were abnormal - later turned out I was under stimulated then over time stimulated if that makes sense? My drug dosage was changed part way thru. Of those 4, 3 survived one was transferred leavening me with 2 frozen. We were going to use our frozen one in September as I wanted some time off from my operation, but as you know things changed! :D

It's very likely that you'll go to a 5dtf and as she said you need to be on standby. But please don't be disheartened if they don't all make it (I was so I know it's easier said than done) and try not to be upset if not all of them can be frozen. I was gutted when I thought I lost half straight away but things turn out alright in the end so stay positive! Sending you lots of hugs and baby dust. X x x


----------



## TooExcited

Thanks Gem - it really helps to know the rest of the process. My head is wondering what might have happened if they had let me go that extra day rather than collecting early but my mum said there's no guarantee the 5 would have matured & the other 5 may have over done so we'll just have to wait & see... I would love to get to Monday with a good one & a couple for the freezer... 

I totally forgot you'd already seen the show... Brain isn't engaged at the moment! Make sure you get there in time for Naturally 7, they are awesome! Are you getting the tube or driving? I saw a report last night that parking at the 02 is £28 if not prebooked or £21 if booked! What a flipping rip off! 

Thank you for the support - I feel like I'm in limbo land now! Trying to get my jobs done around the house to keep busy & having lunch with my mummy tomorrow too xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Lindylou said:


> Likkle- higher chance of a pink one with all that sickness.

Exactly what happened for me x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

P.s does anyone know how Harley is? Not heard nothing from her in a while x


----------



## Lindylou

Great fertilisation report! 

I had no sickness at all. Xx


----------



## TooExcited

MrsE - if you are reading, I'm thinking of you & sending big hugs your way xx


----------



## Lindylou

Does anybody know what the max number of days they stimm for? Friend on 6 amps, day 8 and 8 small follicles. Xx


----------



## TooExcited

No idea sorry Lindy. I was told by the Hewitt that 8 was the highest dose so maybe they could up her dose for the last few days?


----------



## Likklegemz

I think I was close to the wire and I was done for 15 days if that helps. My dosage was changed after 7/8 days x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## TooExcited

Well we haven't had a call today so I guess we are going to day 5. Has anyone ever heard of a day 4 trf? Praying that my 5 embies are going strong. I've been doing lots of positive visualisation today as well as eating Brazil nuts and gouging pineapple juice! I will do anything that sounds sensible!!!

Hubby is outside building our new BBQ so I'm enjoying some peace with my fur baby. She's loving all this sitting around I'm doing! He he

Hope you are enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Too excited can I ask what pineapple does? Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Both Brazil nuts & pineapple are sources of selenium which aids implantation. Eggs do too apparently so I'm making sure I get plenty of them all! I will try anything ha ha x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Ill get stocked up!! 
There's a first for everything isn't there and that first is doing injections on a train!! Where's the smack??!!!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsE- If you are reading, huge hugs. It sucks to have multiple fails. I can't believe next year will be round 4 :( stay strong x

Cvaeh- I am wishing you every bit of luck for this cycle! i hope this is your time x

Has anyone heard from bugs??

Hi to tooexcited, Jamie, lindy, Gemz and all the gang x

AFM- Our new shop opens tomorrow so going to be busy and that's what i need. I am enjoying wine in the sunshine and planning our hols and praying next year brings our dream. All we have left is hope at the end of the day. Thinking of all the ladies that are suffering and pray we get our miracles soon xxxx


----------



## TooExcited

Ha ha - love I Rach- I guess there are worse places! I had to do my trigger in a hotel because they brought me forward by 24 hrs! Great how we just adjust our lives to fit these jabs in!


----------



## Likklegemz

Toexcited, and Rachel I did that too and not to burst your bubble but I'm not entirely sure that's true. I know lots of women have said its worked for them, but at the same time I know lots of said its not entirely true and didn't work for them. I know everything's worth a chance, but I think it's all down to chance.

Toexcited, wishing you well for tomorrow. I hope you enjoy being PUPO and have some frosties to give you more than one lucky baby!

Rachel, how you getting on

Mrse big hugs hope your doing well

Hi to all the gang, AQ, Lindy, Lisa, bugs, cvaeh, wrighty, Jamie and Harley hope everyone's doing well.

Michael Bublé was even better at the O2, but I'm so shattered now. Doesn't help I've had a mad journey round the country this weeken and am now paying the price. Eating a load of chocolate wasn't sure a clever idea neither and am now paying for it. Is it too early for cravings? X x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps I had to do one of ,y injections at a funeral in the car park!


----------



## Likklegemz

Tooexcited what time are you scheduled in? Best of luck sweetie x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Gemz I think you've topped trumped us on that one haha!!

I'm doing ok just looking forward to the next stage in the process!! Hope your little bump is coming on nicely!!

Good luck excited will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Myth or not I am consuming both to be on the safe side. I've read it in quotes few places so am putting my faith in that! I like them both so it's not really a hardship!


Gem - so jealous about the O2 gig - but I wi see him again one day I'm sure of that!

On our way now for trf at 2pm. I don't know the tilt of my uterus so am sipping water in case I need a full bladder! I'm a bit nervous! Wish I knew how many of the 5 were still going! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Too excited good luck!! Will be thinking about you! Have you had a mock transfer done? Don't worry about the tilt of your uterus they're very good!!


----------



## TooExcited

.... Quite a few places...


----------



## TooExcited

Omg - I've just seen someone drive over the grass verge to avoid paying to get out of the car park...


----------



## Lmhiggins

Quick question can you travel abroad when you are stimming? Thinking of going to Spain for a few days


----------



## Likklegemz

Toexcited doesn't suprise me!!

Lmh you need to confirm with your clinicians. In theory it shouldn't be a problem x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

TooExcited said:


> Omg - I've just seen someone drive over the grass verge to avoid paying to get out of the car park...

Haha that's awful!!
I've been checking in to see how things got on and just hope you've been busy to update
Hope your transfer went well, did many survive? Xxxx


----------



## TooExcited

I'm home!

Well it didn't go quite as I expected...

We saw Eleanor the embryologist and she explained that of the 5 2 had stopped developing on Saturday, another 1 was still going but was way behind where it should be. Of the remaining 2, 1 was almost a blast & the last one was a bit behind that but still looking good...

So we had 2 transferred as they couldn't decide between them... I got to see them on the screen before they went in too.

So I am officially PUPO whoop whoop! Xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Wahoo so exciting for you fingers crossed. I'm still rubbish at all the abbreviations what does PUPO stand for??


----------



## rachel543_uk

Bring on the 2ww!!


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats on being PUPO TooExcited :) x

Lmhiggins - PUPO = pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## Likklegemz

Tooexcited congrats on being PUPO! I'm suprised they've transferred two as its your first go but hey not only are you PUPO but it could be twins!!!!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Two.. Wow I never even got that option! Congratulations on bring pupo :happydance: xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie neither did I! How you doing??


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I'm fine thanks gemz, just lying in bed spread eagles naked with the air fan on haha! I'm far to hot and stuffy! Sorry for the mental image :rofl: ! 
How are you? X


----------



## africaqueen

Tooexcited- Congrats on being pupo x


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha it's ok! I know what you mean it's far too hot! Shattered after work and then my 4 year old sis came round - she's got far too much energy!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Hubby's just forwarded me this like, it's from the daily mail so read with a pinch of salt but thought it was interesting 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...NG-SODA-slash-cost-treatment-90-just-200.html


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

And yet we have so little! I've only recently in the last few weeks started to get most of my energy back, it's now replaced with back ache, but u can't complain. 

Hope everyone else is ok, night xx


----------



## JaneyM

Congrats excited... Was waiting all day to see how you got on. Wishing you all the best for your 2ww! Are you taking any time off? 
Make sure you're doing lots of positive visualisation! I've got everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.... Apart from the hot weather! Lol x


----------



## TooExcited

Thanks everyone. It has been an exhausting day both mentally and because of the heat. Had a little nap earlier! 

I have had 2 acupuncture sessions today and have done the zita west post transfer relaxation as well tonight.

I think it helped to see the embies... Now I can picture them developing on.

I really wasn't expecting them to say 2. I had pushed at Chester to see if the was an option and was told categorically that it wasn't as I'm under 37 and this is my first go. Fingers crossed!

Sorry you ladies are all suffering in the heat. Get some fans going. I hope to be joining you very soon...

Xx


----------



## Lindylou

I asked for 2 to be put in and had to sign a disclaimer that I knew twins were more complicated pregnancies. X

AQ- how's stuff?


----------



## wrightywales

I had 2 put back everytime when i had my treatments (4 transfers) in 09/10/11


----------



## Likklegemz

I asked for two but they wouldn't let me as I was under 30 for our first attempt at ivf


----------



## susiesue

Too excited congrats at being pupo :happydance: I also had 2 put back but I was 39, I had to sign the disclaimer like Lindy. Are you taking any time off? I remember the first week of my 2ww I was off work and the weather was like it is now. I just sat in the garden with a pile of books and mags, and my pineapple and Brazil nuts, lol! Good luck xxx


----------



## Joanne C

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all keeping well. 
Gemz massive congratulations what lovely news to read.
Mrse sorry to read you were not successful this time, I really do hope its your time very soon.
AQ sounds like you have a plan in place and lots of things to look forward to....enjoy it all.

I'm pleased to say Poppy arrived on 1st July weighing 6 13.... She's gorgeous. It was all a bit traumatic and she's had a few days in special care...but she's all ok now. Well worth it.
Wishing you all lots of love & luck and take care x x


----------



## Lindylou

Massive congratulations joanneC. Xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Congratulations Joanne :) xx


----------



## TooExcited

Congratulations Joanne - a beautiful name.

Hope you are enjoying every second of being a mummy xx


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> I asked for two but they wouldn't let me as I was under 30 for our first attempt at ivf

rules must of changed since i had mine i was 28/29 last transfer was just after i turned 30


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations Joanne :) x


----------



## rachel543_uk

How's is everyone feeling xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Morning Rachel - how are you? Are you still down regging? Is your scan soon?

I'm feeling a bit rubbish today. Hot, bothered and a bit queasy. I think it's the heat and the progesterone...

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Excited its just too warm isn't it but can't complain it beats the rain we had! Yeah still down regging scan is next Tuesday so not long to wait althoughi see each stage as something to aim for which is helping! Sorry your not feeling too good have you taken time out of work? Think I might take the full two weeks when our time comes but if its raining not too sure what I would do with myself!! Xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Currently sitting in HC waiting room waiting for second baseline fingers crossed better result than last week &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck lmh!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Jo massive congratulations!! Super pleased for you, was only thinking about you the other day!

Lmh hope your scan went well!!

Toexcited I know what you mean about those pessaries super annoying I'm sure they made me extra hot!

Afm nothing new to report, my sickness meeting is next week and I'm just sooo tired all the time. Stopped those anti sickness tablets last night and ms is back with a vengeance!

Hope everyone is doing well love to all x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hope everything went well with your scan lmh x

What tablets have they put you on gemz? I was on cyclizine and didn't really take it, I was also sometimes taking it and throwing up afterwards so wasn't sure if it came up too!!
I found if I was tired I would be sick and if I moved about too much on an empty stomach I would be sick.. That's when doccy doo signed me off for two weeks.. X


----------



## Lmhiggins

Scan went well gone from 6.2 to 3.9 in 6 days 
So I start merional tonight anyone got any advice other than to chill? Read a few posts about Brazil nuts & pineapple ??


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I just chilled out, I never tried anything to boost anything as to be honest I never really researched it that much, just of advice on here. 
Some people state that brazil and pineapple help but when googling it I found a lot who said it was old wives tales, but I'm sure as (oh damn I can't remember who said it...) but you'll try anything that seems to help xx


----------



## africaqueen

Jo- HUGE congrats! glad all is ok now although traumatic at the time x

Lindy- Im not too bad thanks hun, just tired with new job and early starts x

Lmh- I did the whole pineapple, brazil nuts etc with all 3 cycles an never made a bit of difference so i really do believe in fate and if your meant to fall pregnant you will whatever you try. Lots of luck x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - how are we today?

Can you help me please? You all seemed surprised that I didn't have to sign a disclaimer re the 2 embie transfer... Now that I think about it I did have to sign something in the transfer room but it wasn't really explained to me what it was, I thought I was just confirming the identity of the embies but maybe that was what I was signing... Is it normal to sign something in there if you we're just having one embie transferred?


----------



## Likklegemz

Toexcited I had to sign a form but I didn't have two embies transferred. I don't mine in the room you get thou x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

I know this may not be suitable for everyone, particularly those ladies who have low AMH and have to got many eggs in the past, but thought it was worth a share. It's about eeva

https://www.liverpooldailypost.co.u...ed-conception-pregnancy-rates-99623-33593764/


----------



## JaneyM

Hi ladies
I just got a little teary, thanks for posting this Gemz, I wouldn't have seen it otherwise. In PIE the embryologist was crying as she explained EEVA - OH thought she was mental but you can see why she was reacting the way she was. It gives people so much hope... Including me -see I'm a cup half empty kind of gal & although I'm excited I'm trying not to get my hopes up... I've seen so much disappointed just on this blog & with friends but 57% is amazing! I hope we get the equipment! 
Another step closer we ordered our drugs today & just over a week till the drugs appointment... Hurry up! 

Excited - how are you doing? Are u off work? X

AQ- I know we've not spoken before but as I've read this blog from start to finish I feel like I know you and it's good to see you on here again giving tips from your experiences to us inexperienced ones, sounds like you're in a really positive space at the moment, long may it continue x

Lots of best wishes to everyone else x


----------



## TooExcited

Morning everyone

Thanks for posting that Gem. We didn't make it in to the Eeva incubators as they were full but we were in the embryoscope so I hope that is nearly as good!

Hi Janey - great news on ordering the drugs. What are you on & when do you start? It's an exciting journey. 

Yes I'm off work until Monday. Feeling more human now but still taking each day as it comes. I've been having a few cramps but nothing too bad. Not really looking forward to work - I'm getting used to being a lady of leisure ha ha!


----------



## Likklegemz

Tooexcited I used embryoscope and would use it again.

Fx if everything works out with my pregnacy, I'd love at least two. If we were to struggle again I'd definitely use eeva with ivf or the embyrscope

Hope everyone has had a lovely day, I've had my little sister today and had a proper panic attack as I'd needed to lift her out of the child swing as she was struggling. Had a bit of pain afterwards and was stressing out but mum told me not to worry as she carried me around when she was pregnant with my brother. I've taken it easy the rest of the day thou

Love and hugs to everyone x x


----------



## TooExcited

Feet up lady and do not move! - that is an order! Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha!you sound like hubby! You'll be pleased to know I'm lying on the sofa after a nice shower chilling playing with ipad! :) how you doing today?


----------



## TooExcited

Good - I am very bossy when I want to be ha ha ha !!! Hubs cooking dinner?

I'm good thank you. I've had a nice chilled out day including a manicure & pedicure (much needed ha ha!) 

I am amazed how relaxed I am. 8 days off work has done me the world of good. I don't want to go back!! Just wish I could have got more sunshine but u have been good & taken the advice not to sunbathe as it raises core temp etc. I will try anything!

DH and I now looking at a week in Cornwall in August. Just need to get the ok from my boss that I can have the time off whoop whoop! 

Any nice plans for the weekend? Xx


----------



## harley81

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi :flower: haven't posted in a few weeks as we went to France on holiday.

It seems like loads has happened since I've been away! Good luck Tooexcited I'm crossing everything for you :). 

Gemz- I bet your having a girl :thumbup:, I'm the opposite of Jamie and didn't have much sickness and we're having a boy.


----------



## Lmhiggins

Did anyone have side effects with merional? I've started feeling a slight twinge but I'm only on day 3 am I imaging it ???


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I never took that drug sorry lmh. Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Me neither Hun but I did feel twinges from quite early on in stimming on menopur - bizarrely though I felt most of my twinges on my left ovary when there was only 1 good follicle growing on that side and I felt very little on my right where there were 14... Go figure, crazy body!!! How are you feeling in general Hun? Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Thanks Harley - lovely to hear from you. Hope you had a fab holiday.

I have all my fingers and toes crossed too xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

I'm still getting headaches but nurse said that's the buserelin I have noticed though if I have one lateish night the next I'm done in from 10 
Can't complain though if it gets me my BFP


----------



## africaqueen

Janey- Thanks so much and good luck to you x

Gemz- Hope all is going well hun x

Lmh- I always had slight twinges within 3 days of stimming with every cycle. Its your ovaries swelling a little in response to the meds x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Does anyone know if I can pre mix my injections??? I'm going to a BBQ in a couple of hours & don't normally inject until 8. I've bought a toothbrush holder to carry my needles in but not sure how far in advance you can mix the merional. Either that or I'm mixing in the bathroom lol


----------



## TooExcited

I don't think you can pretty mix Hun - they need to be mixed and used straight away. I can't remember where I saw that - think it was on these boards. How many do you have to mix? Xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Oh bummer not to worry its a close friend so she will find me a nice place to hide. I have to mix 4 merional plus my normal dose of buserelin


----------



## TooExcited

Did you manage to get away with it hun? Hope you enjoyed the BBQ.

I'm back to work tomorrow - really don't want to go back! I've loved being off! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls,

Sorry for lack of messages over the weekend. I totally crashed and fell asleep early on Friday night, spent Saturday shopping and then fell asleep at 8ish and didn't wake up till the early hours of this morning. I've had lots of rest you'll be pleased to note. I can't believe I'm at 10 weeks already (well tomorrow I am)! Can't believe how quick things are going, plus my dating scan is a week tomorrow! Super excited!

Lmh, like others I took a different drug so I can't help you on that one. I'd imagin that its similar to the ones we've all taken so cramps and feeling like you've been run over by a train is totally normal I reckon.

Tooexcited, I know what you mean. I really don't want to go back to work tomorrow after my awesome long weekend. Plus I've got my sickness hearing on Thursday :( good news is though, my union have said they'll be putting in a grievance if I'm treated differently, so let battle commence.

Harley, lovely to hear from you and I hope your holiday was awesome. I can't wait till I go on mine, less that 3 weeks to go!

AQ, nice to see you back on here. Hope your well sending massive hugs x x 

Hi to Jamie, Lisa, Lindy, cvaeh, bugs, susie and Mrse (plus any I've forgotten) sending lots of love, and hugs to all


----------



## africaqueen

Hi everyone.
We have got our FU appt with Mr K tomorrow morning and i am feeling so emotional tonight just thinking about being back in that place after 3 fails. Almost in tears. Cannot believe we are back to square one. Il update on how it goes tomorrow. Can't see what else can be said really but the cost of the FU was in on our IVF cycle so not wasting the appt xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ I know I've message you on Facebook, but best of luck for today. Hope something positive comes out of your fu.

Gem x x x


----------



## MichelleanLee

Hi Everyone, 
My first time posting on here so apologies if I'm rambling too much or I start to bore you haha. been TTC for 2 years and after 12 months went to the doctors was referred to LWH and a scan found I had a cyst on my left ovary, had cyst removed 9 weeks ago and DH had a series of SA and US and it was found that he has Antibodies killing his sperm, we are having to pay private for treatment and have an appointment for the 26th July to see mr Kingsland, I was so very nervous at first but after reading 700 pages of this pistol looking forward to our journey. I'm scared to death of needles and constantly googling numbing cream I'm a wimp haha!!

Hopefully it should be a short journey with the problem being with DH (no disrespect to him), but it should work FX. 
Thanks for all your support and loads of baby dust sprinkled to all!
X o x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Michelle and welcome. The ladies on here are so lovely. Why are you having to pay ? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Michelle and welcome, do you have other children is that why you are having to pay?

Ivf is such an emotional rollarcoaster with its ups and downs so it does help to talk. I really don't want to burst your bubble but I thought that too. Ivf was designed for ladies with blocked tubes or no tubes so I thought it would work first time too. It's never like that I'm afraid. Some of us are really lucky and others aren't. It didn't work for me first time and I was gearing up to our second go only to find out I'm pregnant naturally! I pray it works first time for you as it's blooming expensive privately but please don't get disheartened if it doesn't first time round, nice recommends three cycles for the reason that first time round it's like a game tryi g to get you to respond right!

Are you using donated sperm or your partners? I take it your using ICIS? The needles arnt too bad really, you'll get used to them quite quickly

Girls on other stuff do any off you bank with Barclays? I've had murder today, apparently my card is being suspected of fraud!!!!! Turns out there's a security breech and 38,000 people have been affected! Not what I needed today!


----------



## susiesue

Hope things went ok today AQ, thinking of you and big hugs :hugs: xx 

Hi Michelle and welcome x :flower:

Gemz I don't bank with Barclays sorry. Can't believe you are 10 weeks, whoop whoop! Are you going to find out what you are having and are you staying at the women's? x 

Congratulations Joanne, what a gorgeous name xx 

Hi to everyone else, I will try and get round to personals at some point but things move so fast I can't keep up! x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey susie, yeah I know ten weeks have flown! My scan is this time next week so super excited. I'm with the women's at the moment (our community midwife at my doctors is with the women's so wasn't given a choice) think ill be staying there though. Seeing the specialist the following week (funnily enough the day after I see dr Kingsland) as I'm considered high risk for pre eclampsia apparently. I don't think I want to know what were having, I quite like the idea of keeping it a surprise, but I may cave - who knows!

How's you? Your back in work now arn't you. Is it a killer? X x x


----------



## africaqueen

Michelle- Welcome and good luck x

Gemz- Thanks hun x

Susie- Thank you x

AFM- My FU appt was same old, same old. Didnt expect any different as it is our 3rd fail and we know the reason- Very poor egg quality and very low reserve so nothing different to be done. Mr K said its a numbers game really so very dependent on finances and our finances are crap so will start saving again after xmas and try again in winter 2014. Long road ahead but but until i have our baby in my arms or draw my last breath trying i won't give up xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Gemz... I actually work for Barclays but I'm on mat leave still so I've no idea what's happened. I could text a colleague or 2 to try & find out if you'd like me to xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Lisa, no it's ok! I've been panicking as my cards been cancelled and a new one won't be here for 5 working days but I'm away for a friends wedding so was worried I'd have no cash ( could use joint bank account thou) but I can go to lord street and get a card made there and then! Mega relief! Apparently it was in observer last weekend just being notified now :(

I love Barclays my account is awesome but they're fraud department is useless!! And they can't understand me and vice versa!

How you doing anyway hun?


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ, who knows what tomorrow brings - ill be your best friend if you win the lottery and if I win big you can bet ill help! Stay strong hun and big hugs - sending lots of positive lucky vibes your way x x x x


----------



## Lisa40

& :hugs: AQ. I really hope you get your little miracle one day soon :thumbup:

Gemz - I developed pre eclampsia although I had no reason to be high risk and everything was fine at my 38 week appt, I wasn't due to see the midwife until 40 weeks after that but about a week later I knew something wasn't right & pushed to be checked at the hospital, took 2 days before they'd see me but they induced me straight away when I came in, so if you have any questions about it please let me know.
xx


----------



## MichelleanLee

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I'm so excited to start but really nervous too, I think my sister is sick to death of me talking about it but where not telling anyone else so iv got to talk about it with somebody  

I have a son whom is 7 from a previous relationship and DH had an accident as a child that has resulted in low sperm motility and antibodies.

The cost isn't that bad as I will be donating eggs and they told me that because of this you get the ICSI at reduced cost.


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Lisa, I may pick your brain next week if that's ok? I'm seeing the consultant 2 weeks on Wednesday, so I've got no idea what to ask. I think they've considered me high risk because of hubby. I've had no issues in my side of the family, but when they asked about hubby's mum it all come out that she ended up having high blood pressure throughout the pregnancy and when hubby was born was a month premature and my father in law nearly had to make a choice between his wife and his child as it was that bad. She ended up having an emergency c section because of it all.

Fx I'm ok x x x


----------



## JaneyM

Welcome Michelle x
Excited - how are you getting on? When is OTD? Hope you're well. I don't know which drugs I'm on not arrived yet. Is it the same for everyone on short protocol? 

Can anyone tell me how long it takes from payment to get the drugs through? Not heard a thing from the courier & I've got my drugs appt next week! 
Also, the drug that needs to go in the fridge, does it have to go in straight away? thinking I could put it in the fridge at work if I get it delivered there. There is only 5 of us in the office so I could sneak it in... What did everyone else do for delivery?

Omg what a roller coaster! X


----------



## TooExcited

Hi everyone - hope you are all managing to enjoy the sun.

Welcome Michelle - you've stumbled upon an amazing thread - you will be looked after here. The ladies are just lovely. :flower:

Gem - fingers crossed for your scan hun - wow doesn't time fly!!! Only seems like yesterday that you got your bfp!!

Janey - I'm well thank you. Back at work and struggling to keep my mind on the job... If you don't mind i would rather not say when OTD is. I'm just trying to keep as much pressure off myself as possible and we haven't told anyone when OTD is. I'm not sure about your drugs either sorry. I was treated at Chester so the drugs may well be different there. I was on 375iu of menopur and 25iu of cetrotide and triggered with 250iu of Ovitrelle. I was on short protocol because of my low AMH. I was NHS funded this time so got mine straight from the pharmacy. They did tell me to go straight home with the trigger and get it in the fridge so if you can get it in to the work one then i would!

So bored in work... I need another holiday ha ha xx


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

hope everyones well :)

Michelle - welcome and good luck :) x

Gemz - wow 10 weeks already seems like yours is flying by mine seems to be going so slow. Good luck with your scan next week Ive got 6 weeks to wait for my next one and its dragging but have MW in less then 2 weeks and should get to hear heartbeat for the first time :) x

AQ - praying you get your little miracle one day hun xx

TooExcited - Good luck for when you do test. Heat is too much for me which i would never say before i got pregnant as i love the sun and would normally be out in the garden getting a tan. SO cant wait for it to be alittle cooler lol x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi girlies how are we all???
Just been for my scan 6 day scan they could see a total of 16 follicles 12 measuring more than 10 is that good??
We are on a weeks annual leave couldn't have picked a nicer week for the weather so we are now driving to Southport for a nice stroll may even offer to drive home & treat DH to a pint he's deserved it but only one !!!


----------



## JaneyM

Hi all

oh excited I hope I didn't offend you by asking... I'm not that nosey really, sorry! In fact I'd probably do the same, I'm going to hate the pressure too.
Is work taking your mind off it? I'm planning to go back to work as soon as possible so I don't think about it.
I'm NHS funded too but I've got a courier coming... what did everyone else have?

LMH - from reading this blog I would say that sounds really positive! How are you feeling?
:)
Hi to everyone else! x


----------



## rachel543_uk

We went for our baseline scan this morning and everything was ok and we start stimming tomorrow! Then a scan booked in For a week today and then another next Friday. Does anyone know when egg collection would be roughly if everything ok next Friday?? We're so excited!!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Thanx janey I'm feeling really positive today
Rachel looks like you are now exactly a week behind me my next scan is Friday & been told egg collection will be Monday or Tuesday


----------



## TooExcited

Janey - you didn't offend me at all - don't worry hun!

Rachel - great news and congrats on starting to stim. Is this your first cycle? The injections are a breeze so don't think about it and just get on with it!

Lmh - excellent news! I think I had 11 follicles at my first scan which were of a note worthy size and we ended up with 15 follicles at my final scan and 10 eggs so it sounds like you are right on track!

AFM... I have had the tiniest amount of very slightly brown spotting this evening and it has totally freaked me out... Sat on the bed now and have had a little cry. Trying to stay positive but I'm so scared I am out...


----------



## rachel543_uk

Can't believe I'm exactly a week behind you! 

Yeah this is our first cycle. They said while I was being scanned that they could see 10 follicles so not sure what that means? 

I've not been doing my injections hubby's been doing them I've had 44 already as taking fragmin for my blood so an extra one a night won't do any harm!!

Sounds promising that you've had abit of brown discharge little bean getting all snuggled in!!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Ps I'm having 3amp is that normal??


----------



## susiesue

Too excited I had brown spotting for 3 days during the 2ww - unfortunately you won't know for sure whats causing it until otd but it is very normal so try not too worry. Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Toexcited that could be a really positive sign hun stay positive x x


----------



## TooExcited

Thank you ladies - it's so hard not to panic & it's still too early to test. I just feel completely sick at the mo...

Rachel - I was on 5 but I have low AMH so I was on a high ish dose. I think 3 is more normal xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

I'm on 4 amps Rachel as too excited said I think 3 is the norm


----------



## susiesue

Janey - none of my meds needed to be in the fridge so it will depend on your prescription. In terms of work, I had the first week of the 2ww off then went back in for the 2nd week. I personally found that it didn't take my mind off it and I couldn't concentrate at all. I was constantly worried about af coming while i was there. I had decided that if I had needed a second round then I was going to have the whole 2 weeks off. I think everyone is different and you'll know what's right for you. xx


----------



## TooExcited

I agree with Susie - I should have had the full 2 weeks off. I cannot concentrate on a thing at work...

So far nothing more this morning... i'm hoping it stays that way! xx


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi too excited, 
Quick question did you mean u had 5 ampules of menopur. Was this on the nhs? I was told that 4 was the max dose? Did u have to self fund the fifth one?
Thanks


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Susie & excited... I don't really have an option now as I only work with 5 people and 2 of them will be off during August when I hope to be going through the process. So I've told my boss and I've 2 days off for EC and 3 days off for ET, hoping that it falls near the weekend so I have longer to relax. But I have no idea when my cycle will start as it could 26 - 40 days, so I've had to take the least amount of time on estimated days. It's a real nightmare!

FX it stays like that excited... but sounds really promising! I'm excited for you excited XXX


----------



## TooExcited

Silver - i was NHS funded and didn't have to pay for the extra one. It was just the dose they put me on.

Thanks Janey. I've had a bit more and it was a bit darker... I just want it to stop as its making me extremely anxious...


----------



## Likklegemz

Silver I didn't have to fund it neither, as I was on 2 then increased to 5 and it was all part of the same treatment 

Janey I went to work, whilst I struggled to concentrate I felt it was better as I was driving myself insane 

Afm had a bad day, on phone so can't chat properly lets just say building work and husbands don't go together!!! Argh!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Tooexcited sorry just seen your post. Try not to worry too much. It may be implantation bleeding, if it puts you at rest my mum didn't realise she was pregnant with me as she still had a 'period' until 3 months with me.

Big hugs x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Too excited- Could be a good sign :) the 2ww is a nightmare but almost there x

Lmh- Those follies sound great. Lets hope they contain some healthy eggs and you get some good quality embies x

Rachel- I was on 3 amps 1st cycle, 6 amps the 2nd, both NHS cycles and 6 amps is max for NHS cycles. This was due to my AMH being 2.5 which is super low. On our 3rd cycle as we were private i was put on 8 amps daily but still never made a difference sadly x

Hi to Janey, Lisa, Susie, Gemz, Lindy, Jo and all the gang xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, it's the day of my sickness hearing today! Only 30 mins to go! Getting a bit scared now! :s

Wish me luck, will know by lunch x c x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope all you ladies are ok 

What determines if you can use the embryoscope?? Is it an additional fee if you are on nhs? We've not been told about it as of yet but saw the slide show playing when we were there on Tuesday!


----------



## clarkea

Hi guys. Not posted on here for a while. Started my stimms few days ago. My next scan is monday and all being well ec on wed24th. So excited and scared. Hope ur all doing well x


----------



## JaneyM

Good luck Gemz... let us know how you get on?!

Rachel - Have you had your PIE or consultation? Sorry not sure what stage you're at! You used to have to pay for it think about £700 but from mid April ish, they made it available for all for free (if there is space in the incubators). From my understanding there are 2 techniques EEVA and embryoscope. I would Google it as there are lots of news stories. Gemz put a link on here the other day saying that in Liverpool success rates had flourished because of the new technology. 

Good luck clarkea

Excited - how are you? staying positive I hope, still got my FX for you hun XXX


----------



## rachel543_uk

We started stimming yesterday so the next stage is egg collection!!
Just wondered how you qualify n if it would be an option for us xx


----------



## harley81

Good luck for your hearing Gemz, give them both barrels! x


----------



## Likklegemz

Disciplinary been upheld! Fing *******s!!!!


----------



## Lisa40

What?? How can they do that? Do they know the sickness was pregnancy related?? x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Lisa, sickness was two weeks off for my lap, not pregnacy related, so apparently they can! Was proper fuming as manager told hr im pregnant despite this being 'confidential' 

Dead upset, if I wasn't pregnant I'd be looking for another job x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ahh gemz what w****rs!
So what happens now?
Also your manager shouldn't of told hr,
My friend told her manager that she was pregnant and the next day she went into work and everyone was congratulating her, she was fuming and complained and her manager said, oh everyone's just happy for you! The cheek! 
Hope your ok xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks girls

Apparently I can't appeal its final. I can raise a grievance over the fact that hr now know, but can't really raise a grievance over the way I've been dealt with. They've followed their policies, the fact that they haven't with someone else is tough luck.

I can't be bothered really - what's the point? Do I need the stress? No definitely not so I might as well leave it. Any sickness I have between now and end of year goes down as pregnacy related and can't be counted, and ill be off the formal warning in June next year, when I'm on mat leave so I'm ok.

Had a chat with hubby, and the reality is Ill be going part time afterwards. Ive nearly finished my phd so ill be concentrating on that after baby's been born (having a year off cleared it with my supervisor) and hopefully ill be a Dr of politics within the next three years. By which point I want to teach in a university so this job is just a stepping stone. I'm not letting them get me upset anymore, all they've done is to penalise a member of staff who always did stuff above my job description - well not any more!

Scans on Monday, so ill be letting everyone know I'm pregnant and to be honest I'm tempted just to have some sick days now to spite them!


----------



## Lisa40

That's a good attitude you have there Gemz & do you know what... I'd take the whole time off with stress lol (or at least as long as you get sick pay for)

When are you planning on going on mat leave? If you have sickness after 36 weeks they can make you start it then but not before.

& also we get plenty of people in our work who claim sickness at the end of their mat leave too & get another 6 months full pay lol!

If you really aren't happy there & don't plan on staying then I'd just look out for yourself from now on. Make sure you go to as many anti natal classes as you can too :thumbup:

x


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh I am Lisa! I've got my scan on Monday, and afterwards I'm going the dentist so finishing early and they can't stop me. I've got loads of time off next week with appointments, seeing dr Kingsland for my follow up and a doctor Roberts for our maternity care.

I'm going to have some time off, I've been feeling a bit sick still in morning due to ms, and struggled in - well no more! And I've turned round and said I want my job description. Got it and then said well here's all the work I'm doing that isn't in my job description or pay band so here you go! They've been flapping all afternoon and I've sat there with a smile on my face!

I'm planning on working till 35/36 weeks so would finish at the beginning of January, which would give me a month to get ready. The sad thing is I do really like my job, I love helping the nurses manage their time better and plan better so they can spend more time with their patients rather than doing paperwork etc but its just the attitude of the organisation at the moment makes me just want to scream! Oddly I was applying for new jobs before op, but only stopped when I found out I was pregnant. I even got a job offer but turned it down when I found out I was pregnant as I don't want the stress.

I'm just going to take it easy and try not to get wound up. How's you anyway Lisa? When do you go back?

Jamie's, I've just noticed only 100 days to go... Woo hoo!


----------



## Lindylou

Likkle- take as much time off sick as you can. Book antenatal classes as much as you can (local HV clinics do all sorts) Milk it and don't forget your holidays accrue still and accrue while on mat leave. You also can claim bank holidays as extra days leave because you missed out. Xx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah I'm good thanks Gemz, these last 9 months have just flown. I'm actually back at work now but taking holidays until 2nd September.

She'll be 11 months when I go back. I'm looking forward to it and dreading it at the same time haha :flower:


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ahhh how annoying!
Sick days it is :) there is only 2 of us here so I feel bad taking any time of, I'm not even doing anti natal classes as its too much facing about getting the cover needed but my big boss takes the pi**. My manager is on holiday for two weeks at the end of the month and as there's only the 2 of us I should get a manager fill in, but big boss comes and says he will get me help but "you're ok without manager aren't you, your more than capable and know all the bookwork"
I said yes but if it gets too much ill be telling them where to shove it, I'm on minimum wage!! 

Ahh that's cheered me up today gemz I'm now in double digits!!! Xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Just been for my day 10 scan follies look good so EC is Monday eeek


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brilliant lmh Monday will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ahhh that fab! Have a good weekend and needle free day :) x


----------



## clarkea

Hi. Can i ask. Did any of u experience sore boobs whilst doing the stimm injections? 
Lmh congrats on ur ec on monday. Im due to have mine wed all being well.


----------



## Lmhiggins

No I've been fine with that my tums just a bit swollen & bruised. I found down regging worse as I had terrible headaches.
Looking forward to a needle free day tomorrow


----------



## MichelleanLee

Lmhiggins said:


> No I've been fine with that my tums just a bit swollen & bruised. I found down regging worse as I had terrible headaches.
> Looking forward to a needle free day tomorrow

How did you find the needles?? This is the part I am actually dreading, I've had nightmares about them and everything. 

I have my first appointment on Friday with Mr Kingsland, feeling a bit blind as not sure what to expect, I've had all tests and lap and dye done with mr Gazvani in May, I'm hoping this is the start to exciting times ahead. 

Good luck for Monday


----------



## Lmhiggins

I'm not finding the needles too bad they are small so don't hurt much. just alternate different places each day and you will be fine I do right middle left so by the time you start over again you have had two days rest in that area. If you are about to start down regging my biggest advice would be to drink plenty of water as I suffered with really bad headaches.
Also pick a time of day that you know you will be home the majority of times. I chose 8pm and only had two times where I had to do the injections outside home, once at a friends BBQ and once in a restaurant toilet .

Good luck x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Michelle I was petrified of needles and I am alright now with them due to this treatment. I still can't bring myself to do them and hubby does them!! Good luck!!


----------



## susiesue

Lots of luck for your egg collections next week lmh and Clarkea xxxx 

Gemz can't believe what they've done to you about your sickness!! Like everyone says just milk it now, lots of time off for scans etc! You'll be on mat leave before you know it as well :baby: So excited for your scan on Monday, are you having the nuchal or just the normal dating one? i stayed with the womens and i had no complaints, midwives were so lovely. I'm good thanks, being back at work is rubbish and I really miss mat leave :( take as much time as you can and enjoy every minute. I am lucky I only work 3 days now but I miss my little man so much. xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are keeping cool in this heat xx


----------



## JaneyM

Happy lazy Sunday everyone - although gutted that I've worked all week when it has been roasting and now it's overcast! 
Good luck Clarkea & LMH... Very exciting! It's going to be a great week xxx
LMH - thanks for the tips on the injections, I'll remember that. I'm the same as you Michelle dreading it.
Jamie - I think I read that you have PCOS? I have PCOS too my AMH was 60 so I'm on short protocol. Were you on SP too? Did the Lwh look after you more because of OHSS & PCOS? Was this your first IVF? Sorry for all the questions!

AFM - pharmasure called Friday, drugs will arrive Wed, drugs appt Thurs, hoping AF comes on day 26 as I've been religiously taking metformin which makes me more regular, which should mean i'll start stimming next weekend or week after! Can't wait to get started, but keep forgetting there will be fabulous or devastating news at the end.

Has anyone heard from excited? Worried she's a bit quiet, hope she's ok & just taking some time out.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## harley81

Hi Janey, I've got PCOS too and was put on the short protocol. This was my first go. They started me on 2 amps of menopur, but after 1st scan it wasn't enough so they upped it to 3. I had egg collection on day 14 and they got 16 eggs. 11 fertilised and I had a day 5 transfer. We had 2 top quality blastos and 3 not sure. They transferred 1 top quality and froze the other, they left the rest an additional day and then managed to freeze 2.


----------



## MichelleanLee

Lazy Sundays to you to Janey, I have my first IVF fertility appointment on Friday at 9:30, not sure what to expect but I will be taking a pad and pen with me because my memory is awful lately, hopefully we should start the ball rolling quite soon as we're paying private so they said we can start when it suits ourselves. 

Fingers crossed everything works out, we will both be jabbing soon :-/ I have days were I think I can do this then I think blurghhhhh no I really can't DH will have to do it haha. 

Keep us updated on your journey  xxx


----------



## clarkea

Thanks guys.
Janey ive got pcos also and they put me on short protocol. Its my first go also. Although having pcos is not the reason im having ivf i found this out wen i went to my first scan. I wouldnt say they have kept more of an eye on me which i was suprised about but they r the docs n they know wat there doing i suppose.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi Janey, yes I do have pcos and yes this was my first shot (very very lucky ) , but I had had ivf with icsi because my oh had a low sperm count also. I was on long protocol, the nurses said they were doing checks for Ohss but I don't know if I was given any special treatment xx


----------



## clarkea

Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> Hi Janey, yes I do have pcos and yes this was my first shot (very very lucky ) , but I had had ivf with icsi because my oh had a low sperm count also. I was on long protocol, the nurses said they were doing checks for Ohss but I don't know if I was given any special treatment xx

Any tips jamie? Im on my first icsi ivf. X


----------



## bugs

Hi girls just a catch up from me so I had my egg collection yesterday and got 17 eggs. As per usual they couldn't all be used as lots were immature so they injected 7. Got the dreaded phone call today zero fertilisation. 

WTF talk about 10 steps back I am so angry right now I've had 6 full cycles and always made it with 2 to transfer and now they're telling me that me and my OH are that incompatible within the space of 3 months. 

Absolutely devastated right now and really don't know what to do next !!!!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I can only say take each step as it comes clarkea. 
In my own opinion try not to err what's the word, obsess? 
I tried to go into this a little researched but I only really knew what my nurses or consultants told me, I came on this forum to ask all the ladies questions I needed to know, but stay away from google, it's evil!

Some people like to try and do everything they can to help have a positive outcome, like eating certain foods, taking certain tablets/vitamins, some old wives tales. 
It's completely up to you what you chose to believe will help but I went into it just wanting to be healthy, I quit caffeine, smoking and drinking... Easy said than done I quit new year and started my drugs mid January. But since I got the bfp I haven't missed them really. My oh quit energy drinks, he is a red bull freak. 
That is the only thing I changed about my daily routine, apart from the centrum multi vitamin I took.

I got so hormonal and whingey, throughout the treatment and every ache and pain I thought the worst so just try to stay positive throughout, it's harder to do than what you think. 
What stage of treatment are you at? Xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Sorry I was writing when you must of posted bugs. 
I'm so so sorry, this story isng to offend you i know you and your oh want children wuth each other and love each other, not that it's any consolation to you but my auntie and her ex tried for 10 years and after all treatment money problems they ended up arguing to much and falling out of love with each other.. Sorry rambling on pointlessly here... 
She met a new man 2 years later and after explaining her situation he was fine with it, 16 months later she missed her period, 
Maybe the comparability thing may be true.... Although it sucks big time! :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Bugs- so sorry to hear your news. I have been there so many times and know how awful it is to hear that none made it. Is there any possibility that you may get a late fertiliser? They tried to tell us we just were not compatible once but i just can't believe that. You seemed to have lots of eggs collected, could this have compromised their quality? What dosage were you on?
I am due to start stimming next weekend and am totally petrified.
Take care x x


----------



## susiesue

So sorry to read your post Bugs, life can be so crap sometimes :hugs: xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow, a weekend away from ipad results in lots going on!

Lmh, hope you've enjoyed your needle free day, and good luck for ec tomorrow

Michelle the needles arn't as bad as they seem. I didn't like doing them to myself, but my hubby did them for me. As long as you switch where you jab you won't really bruise. I had a rather lovely purple one on my stomach!

Susiesue, I plan on going back to work 3 days too. I'm hoping to have my phd finished by the time our baby's ready to start school so that way I won't miss as much as I would do in my current job/role. I have no idea what the difference in scans is :s glad your well, and I know fm friends its so hard leaving your lo's at home whilst you go to work. I'm sure ill be the same.

Bugs lovely to hear from you! I'm terribly sorry to hear your news, I really don't know what to say. It's just not fair that you can't catch a break. I hope and pray that your time will come soon, sending lots of big hugs x x x

Cvaeh, hope your doing well. Wishing you all the best for your current attempt at IVF, and hopefully this time itsy your time.

Whilst I haven't got pcos, the best advice I can give you girls about to start your first attempt at IVF is don't stress over every little thing, things never go to plan on your first attempt - drug dosages will be changed, ec can be delayed, and et can move from 2,3 or 5 days at the drop of a hat, likewise its not the end of thte world if you find out not all of your embryos are able to be frozen - although at the time it does feel like it!The drugs will make you go crazy, it's ok if you have mood swings and your partner will probably be walking on a tightrope during the whole process. Most importantly its ok to cry, get excited and just to enjoy the process as best you can. Hope this helps janey, clarkea and Michelle. Obviously this is just my experience!

Toexcited, hope your ok? Sending big hugs x x 

Love to Lindy, Lisa, AQ, Jamie, Harley, Mrse and anyone I've missed.

Afm, I've got my dating scan tomorrow. Rather excited but really scare. Oh does anyone know if I'm ok to have leg and bikini wax? Think I've asked before but can't remember, I've booked one in on Tuesday - literally like Mrs Doubtfire at the moment!

With work, I've just decided to ignore it all. I'm not going to try and arrange appointments outside of work, ill go with what I'm told. I've even asked for my official job description, I'm going on a work to rule - if its not in my job description I'm just not doing it! Fr far too long I've worked over my jd, my pay band etc well no more. They won't give me some leeway with their policies, well don't expect me to give any leeway on what I should be doing. Thanks for all the support thou, means a lot

Night all x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Gemz they won't know what's hit them :) 
Do your job and only your job! 
As for the waxes I know people who have had them done but I don't think I could personally. I don't know whether its the pain or the fact someone has to see my nuni x


----------



## bugs

cvaeh said:


> Bugs- so sorry to hear your news. I have been there so many times and know how awful it is to hear that none made it. Is there any possibility that you may get a late fertiliser? They tried to tell us we just were not compatible once but i just can't believe that. You seemed to have lots of eggs collected, could this have compromised their quality? What dosage were you on?
> I am due to start stimming next weekend and am totally petrified.
> Take care x x

In the previous 6 cycles we've always transferred 2 of good quality except for the last cycle when I was on maximum stimms of 6 amps and I believed then the quality was compromised but coz I got pregnant they thought it was the immune stuff causing the miscarriage. So I was put on 6 amps again this cycle so I definitely think this affecting quality. I have a pretty low AMH of 7 ish but it's not on the floor so I don't think I would say I'm a poor responder but I'm being treated as one. 

I didn't go through 6 cycles to be hit with this and as you know no tubes means no surprises !!!


----------



## clarkea

Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> I can only say take each step as it comes clarkea.
> In my own opinion try not to err what's the word, obsess?
> I tried to go into this a little researched but I only really knew what my nurses or consultants told me, I came on this forum to ask all the ladies questions I needed to know, but stay away from google, it's evil!
> 
> Some people like to try and do everything they can to help have a positive outcome, like eating certain foods, taking certain tablets/vitamins, some old wives tales.
> It's completely up to you what you chose to believe will help but I went into it just wanting to be healthy, I quit caffeine, smoking and drinking... Easy said than done I quit new year and started my drugs mid January. But since I got the bfp I haven't missed them really. My oh quit energy drinks, he is a red bull freak.
> That is the only thing I changed about my daily routine, apart from the centrum multi vitamin I took.
> 
> I got so hormonal and whingey, throughout the treatment and every ache and pain I thought the worst so just try to stay positive throughout, it's harder to do than what you think.
> What stage of treatment are you at? Xx

Thats good to know. I havent been changing or taking anything other then folic acid. I cut down on caffine i maybe have 3 cups of tea a day. I quit smoking and drinking before injections started. So i think im doing all i can really. 
We already have sperm frozen as its male factor why were having ivf.
Just having another scan today and hopefully ec this week. On day 9 of stimms.
Yeah ive been staying away from google lol. I uses to look everything up but it kept telling me i was dying lol so i tend not to look any more ha ha.


Bugs, i am so sorry. This must be so hard for u right now. Thinking of u.


----------



## clarkea

Likklegemz said:


> Wow, a weekend away from ipad results in lots going on!
> 
> Lmh, hope you've enjoyed your needle free day, and good luck for ec tomorrow
> 
> Michelle the needles arn't as bad as they seem. I didn't like doing them to myself, but my hubby did them for me. As long as you switch where you jab you won't really bruise. I had a rather lovely purple one on my stomach!
> 
> Susiesue, I plan on going back to work 3 days too. I'm hoping to have my phd finished by the time our baby's ready to start school so that way I won't miss as much as I would do in my current job/role. I have no idea what the difference in scans is :s glad your well, and I know fm friends its so hard leaving your lo's at home whilst you go to work. I'm sure ill be the same.
> 
> Bugs lovely to hear from you! I'm terribly sorry to hear your news, I really don't know what to say. It's just not fair that you can't catch a break. I hope and pray that your time will come soon, sending lots of big hugs x x x
> 
> Cvaeh, hope your doing well. Wishing you all the best for your current attempt at IVF, and hopefully this time itsy your time.
> 
> Whilst I haven't got pcos, the best advice I can give you girls about to start your first attempt at IVF is don't stress over every little thing, things never go to plan on your first attempt - drug dosages will be changed, ec can be delayed, and et can move from 2,3 or 5 days at the drop of a hat, likewise its not the end of thte world if you find out not all of your embryos are able to be frozen - although at the time it does feel like it!The drugs will make you go crazy, it's ok if you have mood swings and your partner will probably be walking on a tightrope during the whole process. Most importantly its ok to cry, get excited and just to enjoy the process as best you can. Hope this helps janey, clarkea and Michelle. Obviously this is just my experience!
> 
> Toexcited, hope your ok? Sending big hugs x x
> 
> Love to Lindy, Lisa, AQ, Jamie, Harley, Mrse and anyone I've missed.
> 
> Afm, I've got my dating scan tomorrow. Rather excited but really scare. Oh does anyone know if I'm ok to have leg and bikini wax? Think I've asked before but can't remember, I've booked one in on Tuesday - literally like Mrs Doubtfire at the moment!
> 
> With work, I've just decided to ignore it all. I'm not going to try and arrange appointments outside of work, ill go with what I'm told. I've even asked for my official job description, I'm going on a work to rule - if its not in my job description I'm just not doing it! Fr far too long I've worked over my jd, my pay band etc well no more. They won't give me some leeway with their policies, well don't expect me to give any leeway on what I should be doing. Thanks for all the support thou, means a lot
> 
> Night all x x x

Thanks for the advise likklegemz. Its a rollercoaster of emotions isnt it. Keep crying over silly things ha ha


----------



## harley81

I'm so sorry bugs, life can be so crap sometimes :( x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

We had sperm frozen too as ours was male factor, I was on long protocol though,
On the day of egg collection my oh did a fresh sample though so we had a full fresh cycle, just be aware this could happen to you to.

Don't worry about whingeing it's all I done xx


----------



## wrightywales

bugs said:


> Hi girls just a catch up from me so I had my egg collection yesterday and got 17 eggs. As per usual they couldn't all be used as lots were immature so they injected 7. Got the dreaded phone call today zero fertilisation.
> 
> WTF talk about 10 steps back I am so angry right now I've had 6 full cycles and always made it with 2 to transfer and now they're telling me that me and my OH are that incompatible within the space of 3 months.
> 
> Absolutely devastated right now and really don't know what to do next !!!!

so sorry bugs :( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Lmhiggins said:


> Just been for my day 10 scan follies look good so EC is Monday eeek

Good luck today :) x


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> Wow, a weekend away from ipad results in lots going on!
> 
> Lmh, hope you've enjoyed your needle free day, and good luck for ec tomorrow
> 
> Michelle the needles arn't as bad as they seem. I didn't like doing them to myself, but my hubby did them for me. As long as you switch where you jab you won't really bruise. I had a rather lovely purple one on my stomach!
> 
> Susiesue, I plan on going back to work 3 days too. I'm hoping to have my phd finished by the time our baby's ready to start school so that way I won't miss as much as I would do in my current job/role. I have no idea what the difference in scans is :s glad your well, and I know fm friends its so hard leaving your lo's at home whilst you go to work. I'm sure ill be the same.
> 
> Bugs lovely to hear from you! I'm terribly sorry to hear your news, I really don't know what to say. It's just not fair that you can't catch a break. I hope and pray that your time will come soon, sending lots of big hugs x x x
> 
> Cvaeh, hope your doing well. Wishing you all the best for your current attempt at IVF, and hopefully this time itsy your time.
> 
> Whilst I haven't got pcos, the best advice I can give you girls about to start your first attempt at IVF is don't stress over every little thing, things never go to plan on your first attempt - drug dosages will be changed, ec can be delayed, and et can move from 2,3 or 5 days at the drop of a hat, likewise its not the end of thte world if you find out not all of your embryos are able to be frozen - although at the time it does feel like it!The drugs will make you go crazy, it's ok if you have mood swings and your partner will probably be walking on a tightrope during the whole process. Most importantly its ok to cry, get excited and just to enjoy the process as best you can. Hope this helps janey, clarkea and Michelle. Obviously this is just my experience!
> 
> Toexcited, hope your ok? Sending big hugs x x
> 
> Love to Lindy, Lisa, AQ, Jamie, Harley, Mrse and anyone I've missed.
> 
> Afm, I've got my dating scan tomorrow. Rather excited but really scare. Oh does anyone know if I'm ok to have leg and bikini wax? Think I've asked before but can't remember, I've booked one in on Tuesday - literally like Mrs Doubtfire at the moment!
> 
> With work, I've just decided to ignore it all. I'm not going to try and arrange appointments outside of work, ill go with what I'm told. I've even asked for my official job description, I'm going on a work to rule - if its not in my job description I'm just not doing it! Fr far too long I've worked over my jd, my pay band etc well no more. They won't give me some leeway with their policies, well don't expect me to give any leeway on what I should be doing. Thanks for all the support thou, means a lot
> 
> Night all x x x

Good luck with your scan :) x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck with your scan today gemz :) 

And good luck with your ec lmh hope your feeling ok and get loads of eggs xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hi ladies

Hope you are all ok.

I have been off the boards for a while as you may have noticed. OTD was last friday and it was a BFN... Will be having a break from the boards for a while whilst DH and I lick our wounds and see what we do next. Can't see consultant until early September so we won't be doing anything any time soon! 

Thank you for all your support through this process. I can't believe how much of a roller coaster it has been. If I wasn't so determined to have a child I would say never again... xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

So sorry too excited and bugs my thoughts are with you both. Keep strong xxx


----------



## wrightywales

TooExcited said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you are all ok.
> 
> I have been off the boards for a while as you may have noticed. OTD was last friday and it was a BFN... Will be having a break from the boards for a while whilst DH and I lick our wounds and see what we do next. Can't see consultant until early September so we won't be doing anything any time soon!
> 
> Thank you for all your support through this process. I can't believe how much of a roller coaster it has been. If I wasn't so determined to have a child I would say never again... xx

So sorry hun :( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Wow I got 19 eggs !!!!
Little concerned about hyper ovarian stimulation but said they think I'll be fine 
Going home now for a lil snooze x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Omg lmh that is brilliant, rest up ready for the next stage xxx


----------



## MichelleanLee

Well done Lmh!! 
Bet your getting super excited now!! 

Did u do anything to stimulate growth?? Hot water bottle or anything?? I have my fingers firmly crossed for you!! Xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

MichelleanLee said:


> Well done Lmh!!
> Bet your getting super excited now!!
> 
> Did u do anything to stimulate growth?? Hot water bottle or anything?? I have my fingers firmly crossed for you!! Xxx

No never did anything just completely cut out coffee & not drank since April


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh that's super news, fx for an awesome fertilisation report tomorrow. Brilliant news.

HC my scan today, and can confirm that everything's great! Baby's measuring slightly ahead (hubby jokes that he/she will be an over achiever!) can't belIeve how lucky we are. Have finally announced it on Facebook to all our friends, saying royal baby mines more important! Hehe!

Love to all, quick comment and dash as hubby's takings out for dinner to celebrate x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Too excited sorry to hear this, it is such a hard emotional draining treatment as it is I couldn't imagine the pain of having a bfn, love to you and your hubby xxx

Lmh that's a great amount, I got 12! Good luck for your fertilisations report tomorrow xx

Gemz what date did you get given? Have a lovely dinner xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Too excited, so sorry i missed your original post. Sending lots of hugs but you never know what tomorrow brings. Lots of ppl have a fail first time round and the are lucky second time round. Sending you lots of hugs and kisses x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps 8th February! ;)


----------



## Lmhiggins

Ooh forgot to mention we got the embryoscope has anyone on here used it??


----------



## rachel543_uk

Lmh do you just get that Offered if its available or do you have to ask?? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I got the embryoscope last year. I loved the USB pen they gave me showing the embryo growing (even though it didn't work)


----------



## Lmhiggins

No Rachel the embryologist told us they were using it


----------



## JaneyM

Oh excited & bugs I'm so sorry, sending you & your partners some positive vibes xxx

Michelle - maybe we'll be very close in our cycle. Is it your consultation on Friday? Xxx

It's strange how people's stories are so similar, my oh has low sperm count & I was only diagnosed with pcos in Jan, I didn't have a clue. Thanks to Harley, Jamie & Clarkea, it's great to hear your similar stories. Xxx

Gemz - congrats on a perfect scan x

LMH - wonderful news... Keep us posted with your progress, good luck xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I have my first scan tomorrow with stimming but I don't think I have enough bruseline to end the cycle has anyone else found this?? Should I ask for some more or do you stop before you stop ready for egg collection?


----------



## Lmhiggins

You will get more tomorrow Rachel but you have to tell them & check you have enough needles before you go 

Good luck Hun x


----------



## rachel543_uk

I've left my book at home do I need it for the stimming 1st scan. I've come to work and home is 20min in the wrong direction to what I'll be going to get to hc xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Think you will be ok for the first scan but you will need to carry it around with you for a few hours after your second as they will call you with all your EC details


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks lmh hope you are feeling ok today after ec xxx


----------



## Bear253

Hi everyone! 
Once again haven't been on
here for a while, but in my defence we have a LOT going on! We had just started our forst cycle of ivf and I was trying to stay off here anyway as I didn't want to drive myself insane!

I wanted to let you know how I got as I always find it useful hearing other people's stories. 

I was put on short protocol as my AMH meant I was at high risk of OHSS. I made it to egg collection (26 eggs) and they did a 'straight to freeze' cycle because the amount of eggs meant it was too dangerous to do a transfer. We were disappointed but just so pleased to have eggs and to get to fertilisation ( we have 8 frozen embies now).

Anyway, I was understandably pretty uncomfortable after EC but though it was normal. however when I was still feeling worse by 2 days later, and having being warned by the nurse at LWH I got myself checked out at A+E.

Long story short, I was admitted to LWH with OHSS and on a drip for a couple of days :( feel much better now and just taking it easy. Giving my body a rest so it's in good shape for a frzen cycle in a few months! 

Just want to say this is pretty rare (I've been told) so any ladies going through a cycle - don't worry! And if you have concerns just ring the Hewitt - they were great at every point! One piece of advice - if you travel to hewitt for treatment (ie it's not your local hospital) and you do end up needing further checks at your local hospital after your EC, MAKE SURE they contact Liverpool, we had a nightmare with our local hospital, they had no clue what to do with supspected OHSS and didn't bother ringing the Hewitt even when we gave them the contact number and explained our situation.

anyway, sorry for the ramble, hope it's useful to someone!!!

Good luck to those of you going through your cycles at the moment :D

xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Just had a call from the HC 15 of my eggs fertilised wahhoooo


----------



## MichelleanLee

Hi Janey, Yes my consultation is on Friday at 9:30am, getting really excited and started to make a list of questions to ask, they will be marking me down as a crank at this rate haha 
Where are you up to in your cycle?? Xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

That is a fantastic number lmh! Lets hope they all mature! 
When is your et? X


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brilliant lmh!! 
Just got back from hc for first stimming scan and have 13 on right and 8 on left and around 12 are measuring more than 12! Lining is also measuring around 11mm is that good compared to anyone else?? 
Got another bottle of busereline too 
Hope everyone's doing ok on this muggy day!!


----------



## rachel543_uk

I should of really asked the hc but how long does hubby have to stock up if you get why I mean before egg collection??


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Don't quote me Rachel but I think it's 3 days x


----------



## Lindylou

Yey lmhxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> That is a fantastic number lmh! Lets hope they all mature!
> When is your et? X

Et is Saturday morning. I've got a tea time BBQ/ get together Saturday as well do you think ill be ok to go or will I need to rest?


----------



## JaneyM

Congrats LMH amazing results... Hope you're resting in prep for Sat! 

Oh Bear seems like you've had a bit of a traumatic experience, thankfully you've got lots to be happy about in the freezer! Keep us updated when you can & good luck!

Michelle - it's getting close for you too now! I've got my drugs being delivered tomorrow & drugs appt Thursday, then I'll be waiting for AF to arrive which could be the weekend to mid next week. I get a buzz of excitement & then a jolt of reality (suppose its why they call it a rollercoaster of emotions) Especially when I read stories on here. Luckily my oh is very positive! Yes have your questions ready, I think the HC are really patient & understanding whatever you ask... everyone I've come across there is great & I asked 100's of questions so I'm a crank too! Xxx

Hi to all the other lovelies on here xxx


----------



## susiesue

Lmh great news about your eggies :) As long as you feel ok it should be fine for you to go out after transfer. I did a bit of shopping and went out for tea after mine, even tho oh wanted me to put my feet up. It's good to have things planned to take your mind off things x


----------



## susiesue

Lmh great news about your eggies :) As long as you feel ok it should be fine for you to go out after transfer. I did a bit of shopping and went out for tea after mine, even tho oh wanted me to put my feet up. It's good to have things planned to take your mind off things x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I came home and had a little sleep in the couch, I was in for 8am though, 
The rest of the day my oh made me stayed laying down, it was awful haha,
As long as you feel fine you will be ok, xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Oh good I'm in at 10:15 and the BBQ is not until about 5-6 so ill have time for a nap


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- I am so, so sorry. Life is so unfair!! i had everything crossed for you. Have you considered DE or DS for next cycle? My DH and i have decided if our next cycle fails we will be having a DE cycle as cannot cope with anymore fails. Our next cycle is our 4th and that's hard enough so can't imagine how you and dh feel! thinking of you x

Cvaeh- Lots of luck for next mth and everything crossed! i pray you break this bad spell between me, you and Bugs and get that elusive BFP x

Tooexcited- I am sorry to hear it was BFN but many women have a fail on 1st cycle and get preg on the 2nd so don't lose hope. You are just starting off. I would do IVF 100 times if we got our baby but sadly finances arent good enough. lol x

Gemz- Yaaay for your scan going well hun! cannot believe your almost 12wks! where does the time go?! hope work arent being insensitive arseholes again! x

Bear- Ah sorry to hear you had a worrying time but im glad all is ok now and that you will be having a frozen cycle when you feel better x

Lmh- WOW 15 embies is AMAZING! Lots of luck for transfer. Will it be a day 5 blast transfer? x

Michelle- Good luck for Fri. I remember how excited i was for our 1st appt to get the ball rolling. Exciting times x

Rachel- Ooh all sounds like its going well so far! hubby just needs to ejaculate 2-3 days prior to EC and then abstain until collection x

Janey- Yay for drugs coming! i was like a kid at xmas with our 1st drugs delivery x

Hi to Lindy, Susie, Lisa and all the gang. Hope everyone is doing ok. Nothing to report here, just enjoying my new job and a few nights out! lol. Needed this break away from IVF but we will be trying our best to have our 4th cycle next spring if finances allow xxx


----------



## clarkea

Hi please can someone give me sum advice.
Had my ec yesterday and got 22 eggs.
Im havin icsi so they cud only inject 16 eggs. 7 have fertilised which they are freezing due to ohss. 
When it comes to doing a FET doctor said they will probably thaw all 7 and put them through to blastocyst stage.
If they do that and they all make it to the stage they want. They will only tranfer 1 back in me. What happens to the rest. Do they get frozen again or disposed of??

Im trying to work out how many goez i will get from only 7 embryos? As i dont think 7 is alot.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MichelleanLee

JaneyM said:


> Oh excited & bugs I'm so sorry, sending you & your partners some positive vibes xxx
> 
> Michelle - maybe we'll be very close in our cycle. Is it your consultation on Friday? Xxx
> 
> It's strange how people's stories are so similar, my oh has low sperm count & I was only diagnosed with pcos in Jan, I didn't have a clue. Thanks to Harley, Jamie & Clarkea, it's great to hear your similar stories. Xxx
> 
> Gemz - congrats on a perfect scan x
> 
> LMH - wonderful news... Keep us posted with your progress, good luck xxx


Hi Janey, 
Yep it's this Friday coming, getting a bit excited now! Can't wait to get the ba rolling. 

Any more news on your eggs LMH?? Xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

No news not sure I supposed to call to how they are getting on?


----------



## Lmhiggins

Stupid iPhone "am I supposed to call HC to see how they are getting on?"


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

If I remember correctly they only ring you the day after for your progress report and to tell you when you will be in for egg transfer and then you don't speak to them until the day you go in.
They do tell you to be available just incase you need to go in for 3 day but they let you know handy xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Thanks Jamie they did say they could ring today which they never so must definatley be Saturday


----------



## bugs

clarkea said:


> Hi please can someone give me sum advice.
> Had my ec yesterday and got 22 eggs.
> Im havin icsi so they cud only inject 16 eggs. 7 have fertilised which they are freezing due to ohss.
> When it comes to doing a FET doctor said they will probably thaw all 7 and put them through to blastocyst stage.
> If they do that and they all make it to the stage they want. They will only tranfer 1 back in me. What happens to the rest. Do they get frozen again or disposed of??
> 
> Im trying to work out how many goez i will get from only 7 embryos? As i dont think 7 is alot.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Hi Clarkea they will basically freeze any embryo's that are spare and that is all included and classed as part of your first cycle if your NHS so you've got a really good number there. 

Hi AQ it's shit isn't it, I struggle with the forums at the minute because I think even when you've struggled when you've had a couple of fails no one can comprehend what it feels like. 

We are going to get some advice from a clinic abroad who specialise in immunes that I've heard a lot of good things about. She tailors the protocol to you which is what I thought I was getting with Care but I think they still follow the standard protocols. Abroad they do 2x cycles for 4000 euros not including meds and if the 1st cycle with my own eggs doesn't work we'll convert the next one to donor eggs. So while we're still a long way away staying positive that it will happen for us. 

And really hope us original posters AQ, MrsE and Cveah who've more than served our time here get to post in the pregnancy forums instead of lurking round here forever xxxx 

Wishing everyone else better luck in your journeys xxxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Quick question about the delightful presseries.if my ET is at 10 do I still have my morning one??

Also what was everyone's side effects from them


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies I've been keeping of the forums for a while so I can lick my wounds! Had my follow up but we're not sure if my issues aren't implantation because my eggs appear fine but could be chromazonal issue. So they suggested doing another cycle but possibly testing the embryos but little he can do about implantation as not enough research has been done. 

So I know some people that have used a clinic in London who have lots of experience with ladies who've been told to give up on their eggs or have implantation issues. They are not cheap but before I do another cycle I am going for a consultation. Not likely to be this year anyway due to funds. 

Bugs - let me know the details of the place abroad I would be interested to know x

Good luck to all those on cycles. I hope more than anything us oldies get our dreams very soon xxx


----------



## bugs

If you do them normally before 10 then it has to be done the back way I'm afraid the front area has to be kept clear IFYWIM. 

Normal progesterone symptoms vary but can really mimick pregnancy symptoms so it's hard to pick out what's pregnancy and what's not xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bugs- Amen to that! i am happy for everyone who gets their BFP of course but really think its time that one of us 'oldies' finally got off this thread and onto a pregnancy one and i do have faith it will happen for us one day, no matter how it comes about xxx

Clarkea- 7 embryos is wonderful. I would of been so delighted to of got even two embryos. With all 3 cycles i only ever got 1, so your very lucky ;) x


----------



## clarkea

Thanks ladies. So just to clarify. When i do my fet. They will thaw all 7. Grow them. Transfer 1 (fingers crossed) and refreeze the others? (As long as they make it strong yo day 5). 

Sorry i dont mean to sound ungrateful. Im very much not. Its just u start ivf thinking u will have a baby soon and its not always the case.


----------



## bugs

clarkea said:


> Thanks ladies. So just to clarify. When i do my fet. They will thaw all 7. Grow them. Transfer 1 (fingers crossed) and refreeze the others? (As long as they make it strong yo day 5).
> 
> Sorry i dont mean to sound ungrateful. Im very much not. Its just u start ivf thinking u will have a baby soon and its not always the case.

I'm not too sure with a FET, with a normal cycle they grow them all till day 5 and freeze the embryo's that make it. So I would have thought that they would just thaw them when being used but I suppose if they were frozen immediately they wouldn't know which ones were best so maybe they thaw them all when your ready pick out the best and then re freeze the others xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Evening ladies, 
First just wanted to say I've followed all your 'oldies' journeys from the start of the blog and although you've not had your much wanted and deserved babies, we appreciate you being here to support & advise us in our newbie journeys. We all start this in the similar mindset & being told we cant have children naturally which for me was heartbreaking. No we don't understand what you oldies have been through but maybe some us one day will and having you around until that time comes when you go to a pregnancy forum might just give one person some valued nugget of info.

Afm - drugs arrived, drug appointment done & now the wait begins!

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks JaneyM, that's one of the reasons why I come back to the forum as it's a very lonely journey and if I can give anyone any help or advice I will and am more than happy to do so xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Good luck to all those going through cycles at the moment.
Mrse- which clinic in London are you thinking of going to? I hope you get your answers there.

Bugs- you will have to let me know how you get on at your clinic abroad. I am trying to be positive about this next cycle but feel i need a back up plan just to soften the blow if it goes as badly as my last cycles. Everything points to egg quality issues for us but no one can say for definite.

Africa- glad to see you are enjoying your new job and looking forward to a holiday. We will get our dream someday. I can't imagine how i will feel when that time comes as it is only a dream now.

Afm- i have finished my two weeks of northisterone so just waiting for af to show now to start. Dh is away on a stag do this weekend so i am hoping it holds out a few days so i don't have to start injecting on my own. I am off work now so am hoping to be able to relax. Having said that i am in the middle of completing on our house and sorting out planning permission on our new place!!! X x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Just been for our scan and been told that egg collection will be Tuesday, does anyone know what's they use to decide what day? If its on a Tuesday and our eggs get to 5 days do they put them back on a Sunday??


----------



## MrsE75

Cveah - fingers crossed for you!! I've not decided on a clinic yet but I will go to the one some friends have gone to for consultation and then decide. 

Bugs - what is the clinic abroad you are thinking of cos I know a couple of people that have used clinics abroad for DE cycles. Xx


----------



## bugs

Hi Rachel it's a numbers game I'm afraid, if you have more than I think it's 4 embies going strong they'll wait till day 5 but any less they'll do a day 3 transfer. 

We're looking at Serum in Athens but mainly for the immunes and possibly donor eggs if recommended xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Rachel I had my egg transfer on a Sunday x

Bugs and Aq you were the main two people who stopped me from being a massive wet mop! I really do hope you get your baby xx


----------



## bugs

Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> Rachel I had my egg transfer on a Sunday x
> 
> Bugs and Aq you were the main two people who stopped me from being a massive wet mop! I really do hope you get your baby xx

Ha ha that tickled me xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Sorry I've been AWOL, but my morning sickness took a bad turn a dive felt awful all week. Just when I thought it was over and done with eh? Ie also gone down south to a friends wedding so fx I manage not to be sick. A wedding with out a drink.... Gonna be a bit strange!

Lmh that's a massive amount of eggs, I hope our transfer went well today, and your enjoying yourself at your BBQ before the weather takes a turn.

Clarkea I'm sorry I can't help you there I'm afraid. I didn't go to fet straight fresh cycle although when we hope to have baby no 2 and we struggle ill be doing a fet then and picking your brain. Hope your doing well, and not feeling too run down.

Mrse, im sorry your fu wasn't clearer for you. I hope it's not to long till you get your dream baby. That's also true for bugs, and AQ. Your all in my thoughts and I hope you find a way to achieve our dreams.

Cvaeh, good luck on your next cycle, I can't imagine what you've gone thru to get to this star, but hopefully this is your time. Keeping everything crossed.

Rachel, good luck for your ec on Saturday, like others said its a numbers game. Depending on how many eggs you get you could be on a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer. When I went though IVF last year they weren't open on Sundays, that's now changed thou, as Jamie went thru it on a Sunday. I don't think it matters who does your transfer to be honest, my mum thought as dr k did mine, that it would work, and it didn't. Yu just have to dust your elf off and get ready again. It's such a rollarcoaster.

Jamie, Harley, Lindy, Lisa, jules, susie and anyone else I've missed is doing well.

I feel a bit of a cheat or fraud given that this forum is for IVF and some how I've fallen pregnant naturally, but I don't feel right in those forums where people tried naturally and managed to conceive. I'm stuck in the middle if that makes sense?

Love to all x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey gemz, lmh is in for transfer tomorrow isn't she x


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs AQ. Mrse. Bugs. I pray you all get there soon. Xxx

My friend went through several goes and sadly had two mc at 20 weeks due to immune issues. Me kingsland recommended she use a surrogate and told her to go to a clinic in Cyprus (I'm sure it was Cyprus) Is that the one you are looking into? She now has a lovely little girl after so much heartache. Xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck for transfer lmh, I loved seeing my little embryo before they put it in! Thinking back now it's a shame I never got a picture! X


----------



## JaneyM

Good luck today LMH xxx

Michelle - how did your consultation go? X


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope today went ok lmh xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

All went well I've got a slightly twisted cervix so was a tad painful cried like a fool when I seen my embryo on screen 

Thank you all for your kind wishes x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Glad everything went well did you get to freeze any?? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Janey- Thank you. Its all the women new to this forum that brings me back as i like to offer help/advice where possible and i always pray that one of us oldies has some fab news but as yet its not happening but i do believe we will all find our happy ending x

Cvaeh- Yes we will get there one day, no matter how. Hope this next cycle brings your BFP, i truly do x

Jamie- haha! that post tickled me too. lol x

Lmh- Congrats on being pupo and i hope you cope with the 2ww the best you can x

Lindy- How are you? hope Thomas is doing well x

Gemz- You are not a fraud hun! yes you got pregnant naturally but so have a few of the other girls on this thread and its still nice you post to see how everyone is doing and to keep us updated x

Hi to Lisa, MrsE, and all the gang x


----------



## Lmhiggins

I got two definate frosties with a further two potential they will write to me during the week. Feels so strange to think my embryos nestling in now


----------



## MichelleanLee

JaneyM said:


> Good luck today LMH xxx
> 
> Michelle - how did your consultation go? X


Hi Janey, it was so-so, it was basically talking through procedure etc, we was supposed to find out prices but the finance department was closed, were due to go back (privately) on the 3rd sept but the doctor recommended writing to the PCT to see if we are eligible for funding. I have a child from a previous relationship, hubby has no children but has anti-sperm antibodies due to an accident and several operations when he was younger. It gave us something to think about and supposed we don't know until we try. Consultant said we can only try and then pay private, but if you pay private then appeal the PCT they won't take it because you have already paid.

Stuck in a rut haha
Hope all is well, fingers crossed LMH!!! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Michelle- you won't stand a chance of getting a NHS cycle if you have a child :( i have no children and neither does my dh and after our 2 NHS cycles failed we went as high as we could with the PCT even getting our MP involved and they still refused us the 3rd cycle on the NHS even though the NICE guidelines recommend 3 cycles ;( we ended up paying out £4000 for our last cycle but we did ask our GP to fund the meds which amazingly she did, so that saved £1500 as i was on 8 amps of stimms. Not every GP will fund it an the Hewitt centre were very surprised that she did so we were very thankful. Sadly our 3rd cycle failed too so we are going to save up after xmas and hopefully manage one last cycle next year. xxx


----------



## bugs

I'm afraid I second what AQ says Michelle I don't have any but my OH has children from his previous marriage and we didn't qualify for treatment and tbh we didn't want to wait around appealing so we just paid. I also asked my GP twice about funding for meds and it was refused so AQ was really lucky if only all GP's were as understanding oh but they will fund my clexane due to having factor v Leiden but other than that we're on our own. 

I did egg share on cycle #3 to cut costs but it's not for everyone and I recently found out that it was unsuccessful for the recipient which is sad but also makes the decision to move onto donor eggs a little easier xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh, I was knocked out for my transfer, as my uterus is inverted and twisted, so I feel your pain. Hope your pain eased thou. Did you have one or two transferred? Brilliant news that you've definitely got 2 frosties, fx the other two do well. Did you enjoy your BBQ?

Thanks AQ, I've been worried about posting given my circumstances, felt a bit of a loss the other day, hence my meladramtic post x x

Michelle, I can only reiterate what AQ and bugs have said. It's unlikely that you'd get funding from you ccg (that's what has replaced the PCTs). As you already have a child nice state only to fund 3 cycles for those without children. Most of the north west regions offer 2 rounds on the nhs, but Warrington stopped their nhs treatment last year - sods or what. I know its really disappointing, but your GP may support it so it could be worth a shot (however small) you are right thou once you pay you can't access nhs treatment. I work in the nhs and I know how brutal funding can be. I know a woman who was denied cancer drugs due to nhs finances. 

Hope everyone is is doing ok. Sorry its just a quick post from me. I've had an exhausting weekend - went to a friends wedding, then had a mad journey back home to Liverpool due to the crazy weather we've had today.

Love to all x x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Last injection done whoo can't wait for tomorrow so can forget about needles until Tuesday when they all start again!! It's all for a good cause so it makes them that bit easier doesn't it!!


----------



## africaqueen

Have you triggered tonight Rachel? If so good luck for EC on Tuesday. Only one needle for EC and then all done unless your having progesterone shots instead of the pessaries? xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yes we triggered at 10.30 ready for Tuesday! I've got a blood clotting blood disorder so will be back on fragmin after egg collection!!


----------



## africaqueen

Oh right so no rest for you from jabs then! lol. Lots of luck for your EC tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thank you africanqueen xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Did anyone experience implantation cramps? I'm having slight pains but not sure what to make of it


----------



## africaqueen

Lmh- Yep i had cramps with all 3 cycles. Perfectly normal. Its your ovaries settling down etc after treatment and transfer xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh like AQ I had cramps for a day or so whilst everything settled down, if it gets really bad take some paracetamol but nothing else! :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel enjoy your needle free day and good luck tomorrow for ec!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Good luck for tomorrow Rachel. I know everyone's different but I actually found the EC to be the easiest part of the whole process & I completely fell, in love with the anaesthetist


----------



## Ninix

Hi all, I hope you don't mind me posting on this thread. I've only just joined. My husband and I have just been for our first appointment with dr Lewis jones at Liverpool women's hospital and found out that my oh has necrospermia, so there is a normal count, normal morphology but they are dead so that's why we can't have a baby despite so long trying. He suggested ivf. To do this I need to loose weight as I'm very fat (ate with all the worry!!!!) what I'm looking for is if anyone has been through this and been successful? I'm so worried x


----------



## Lisa40

Hi Ninix :hi:

Welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear about your Partners :spermy: 

There's been lots of success for some of the ladies on the thread and lots of heartache for others. Unfortunately it doesn't always work but it is definitely worth trying, its a rollercoaster journey & hopefully you'll be one of the lucky ones at the end :thumbup:

How much weight did they say you need to lose?

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks lmh I am worrying about the needle in the back of my hand I hate it, all the ivf needles I've been fine with but this one is playing on my mind!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Nixix and lots of luck x

Rachel- You will be fine. Dr Ryan is so gentle and calming you will be asleep before you know it. With everyone of my cycles i found ec the best part as he is such a nice guy and its calming to know your body has done its best and the rest is down to nature really x


----------



## Lmhiggins

I've now got what i can only describe as period pains currently on hold to LWH I'm I just over reacting ????


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Rachel good luck with your ec you'll be fine!! Unfortunately I HATED having the needle in the back of my hand, that's only because I have the tiniest veins ever and can never get a good blood test out of my arm let alone needle in my hand. After failing that he put it I'm the vein in my wrist, under my thumb, I'm the little dip.. Don't let it put u off though I've always had troubles.

Welcome ninix like Lisa said there are some people who have been lucky and some not. I'm one of the lucky ones and I feel terribly blessed.

Lmh hope you ok huni try not to worry to much, I'm going to try find the post but I was in an awful mood on my 2ww because I thought the witch was coming x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> AQ did I read you was having your next go at the end of march? Quick turn around just meant I didn't think it would be so soon sorry!
> I'm getting a little confused there's a lot going on isn't there,
> I'm that bad I went the ASDA today after work walked around, stared at all the shelves, didn't know what I wanted and walked back out
> Still feel as If my AF is going to come, I'm so glad google is to hand, some good some bad..
> Sorry for moaning, my OH keeps telling me not to worry and it will be nothing, I can't explain it to him I can't help but feel he doesn't understand because he doesn't know,




Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> Hi girls haven't been on for a couple of days because been having real bad period type ache, sore back and headaches so I told my self I needed to stay of the Internet completely,
> Bugs I'm sorry your still in limbo and didn't get the news you wanted,
> AQ sorry about your friend, life is so unfair
> Sorry for lack of personals, I just sneaked on on my phone
> X




Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> Thanks for all your support ladies, Turns out I'm just a big whinger for nothing, had to test early I couldn't stop my self,
> :bfp: I'm so happy but also so cautious too
> Woke up at 4 am really needing too per and thought, why not.. My test came up 1-2 weeks
> I woke up at 7:15 today and thought best make sure, came up positive 2-3 weeks, :happydance: x

There you go lmh hope this makes you feel a little better xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope the hc put your mind at rest lmh. Thanks Jamie lee do they let you have gel on your hand if you ask?? Does everyone bleed after ec just don't know if I should be takings a couple of pads with me??


----------



## Lmhiggins

Thanks Jamie I was trying not to worry but OH insisted on calling LWH finally got through and they said its fine. Think I was just looking for some reassurance x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Rachel I didn't have any bleeding didn't feel a thing 

Ps they tell you to take a dressing gown but I didn't need mine


----------



## Ninix

Hi. Thanks guys! I'm so panicky got to loose 2 stones! 
Glad to hear lmhiggins your ok. It all sounds very complicated. I guess we are lucky to have this option. I just can't stop crying


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I'm not to sure Rachel as I never asked about gel also I was given a pad after my ec just in case but I'm pretty sure I didn't bleed. 

Lmh hope you got some reassurance x


----------



## africaqueen

Lmh- Glad your mind is at rest, all normal but first time is always a bit scary x

Ninix- I had to lose 2 stones for our 1st cycle too and just managed it. I have since gained it all plus more so back at slimming world and iv lost 20lbs in past 9wks so i would defo recommend it! :) you will do it. Don't put too much pressure on yourself tho as IVF is stress enough! x

Hi to Jamie and Lisa xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi Aq hope your well, well done on losing the weight! I tried slimming world and couldn't stick to it, I'm too fussy an eater x


----------



## harley81

I used weight watchers online online to lose some weight before my cycle started, but I put it all back on very fast during the cycle, and had gained 2 stones by my booking in appointment at 10 weeks :).

I bled after EC Rachel, but not too much. It was watery and didn't last long (sorry tmi!).

Hi to everyone :), good luck to those going through cycles at the moment x


----------



## bugs

Hope egg collection went ok today Rachel. Good luck tomorrow with fertilisation report xxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks bugs, we got 19 eggs yesterday and they've just rung and 16 have fertilised!! We can't believe it!! Xx


----------



## harley81

Wow, that's brilliant Rachel! I had 16 collected, 11 fertilised and I have 3 frozen as well as my little bean. Hopefully you'll be lucky too :) x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Brilliant news Rachel hope your feeling ok x


----------



## wrightywales

rachel543_uk said:


> Thanks bugs, we got 19 eggs yesterday and they've just rung and 16 have fertilised!! We can't believe it!! Xx

brilliant news rachel :)


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: Rachel. So pleased for you :thumbup:


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks everyone couldn't believe what she was saying!!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Congrats Rachel feet up for the next few days x


----------



## Likklegemz

Rachel that's brilliant news!! Well done you! What drug dosage where you on as that's an amazing response!! Are you going to a 5dt?

Got more gossip to share but I'm on phone at moment, will message again later!


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Rachel that is AMAZING! Huge congrats! Lots of fab frosties from that lot if needed which is a relief as its awful to go through numerous fresh cycles with no frosties. Good luck! xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks ladies we were on 3amps of merinol! Start the lovely pessaries tonight!!! They have booked us in for Sunday but like some others said on here they said they might ring on Friday xx


----------



## bugs

Amazing Rachel that's a fab number xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Can I just ask after egg collection did you feel abit bloated and if so how long for xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi hun, yes I felt bloated and constipated for a day or so, I think in my case it was about2/3 days x x


----------



## Lindylou

Well done AQ on the 20lbs!! 

Rachel- great fertilisation report. Finger crossed for you. 

Hugs to all. Xx


----------



## harley81

I felt bloated and tender for a few days, actually I still felt a little like that when I had my transfer, but pretended I was fine to hubby (he's a worrier!). I didn't have proper symptoms of OHSS, if I had I would have told them as it can be so dangerous, but I think it is normal to feel a bit delicate if they got so many eggs as you've been battered about so much. For my first few scans after it worked the ultrasound technicians kept commenting on my poor battered ovaries, but they did gradually go down, they ached for a few weeks though x


----------



## rachel543_uk

This makes me feel better as the nurse did say about ohss but I do t have any other symptoms just the bloated feeling. Thanks for everyone's advise the forum is a god send!!


----------



## Lmhiggins

Boy 2ww is torture...
Trying to not think about it all but I've had ups & downs of symptoms I'm driving myself crazy. I've got terrible sore boobies & had slight nausea/ vomiting since yesterday trying to tell myself I may have a little bug as it must be way too early for MS


----------



## rachel543_uk

Lmh just think your nearly half way through!! Are you doing lots of nice things while your off or are you just relaxing??


----------



## Likklegemz

It's a bit early for ms hun, but sore boobs is defiantly common in early pregnancy, mine where on fire :) when's OTD?

Rachel how you doing?


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm feeling ok thanks gemz went bk to work today but only got another day and having two weeks off after et!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Lucky you, although saying that I'm off to cyprus on Saturday! 

I went back to work after ec and et and had no time off. Said if we do ivf again as I've always wanted a big family I'd defiantly take time off! Are you in any discomfort?


----------



## rachel543_uk

Just feel abit bloated and full but no pain!! It's better than it was so must be gettin better thanks for askin xx


----------



## bugs

Lmhiggins said:


> Boy 2ww is torture...
> Trying to not think about it all but I've had ups & downs of symptoms I'm driving myself crazy. I've got terrible sore boobies & had slight nausea/ vomiting since yesterday trying to tell myself I may have a little bug as it must be way too early for MS

Having done so many 2ww's sore boobs is defo a side effect of the extra progesterone it was one of the things I always used to notice. As I said before it's really difficult to know what's preg related and what's progesterone. Hang in there your doing great xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah i agree with Bugs, after everyone of my cycles my boobs were so sore too. Defo the progesterone. You will soon be testing though Lmh so lots of luck x

Rachel- No wonder your feeling bloated with all those eggs collected! lol. Rest up and any shortness of breath or pain, call the HC straight away x

Hi to Lindy, Gemz and all the gang xxx


----------



## susiesue

Lmh the 2ww is soooo hard, hope you are ok. When do you test? As the others have said it really is impossible to know with the symptoms, which is what makes it so hard. My boobies started to twinge about 4 days before otd, but the progesterone can also cause that :wacko: I think it's prob a bit too early for ms but who knows as we are all different. Everything crossed for you xxxxx 

Rachel great news on your lovely embies, good luck for a smooth transfer xxx

Hi to everyone else :flower:xx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, 
I have been reading the last few hundred posts over the last couple of days, as I begin to get ready to start ivf. My history is- TTC for 2 years, got pregnant after 6 months but miscarried at 7 weeks, then nothing for the past 18 months- so frustrating. Tried clomid for 3 months and had hycosy which was 'inconclusive'. So guess I am in the unexplained category! I am also a type 1 diabetic- not sure if that is the problem?! Currently awaiting consultation at Arrowe Park on sept 6th with regard to ivf, got 2 cycles confirmed on nhs. We will be satalite patients of liverpool womens, doing the EC and ET there but all other appointments at Arrowe. Nervous and excited, and having lots if ups and downs which I can see you all have or experienced at some time. Hope you don't mind me joining! 
Sending lots of good luck to all of you xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Susie, how are you doing? x

Kateann- Welcome to the group :) when do you think you will be starting your 1st cycle? Best of luck. You will get a wealth of info and support here x


----------



## rachel543_uk

What a difference a day makes, I feel miles better today!!! Thank you for everyone who's asked how I am.

Hope everyone is doing ok and looking forward to weekend xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi Africaqueen, I'm hoping it will be October when we start but I suppose it could even be November- nhs are so slow with everything! Appointment on 6th sept is to go over and fill in all paperwork. I think we both need to have blood tests etc even though I've had loads already over last 6 months! Hate the waiting game! 

Did anyone do accupuncture? I've booked in for a consultation but not sure if it will actually help anything?! Any other tips? I don't know anyone who has gone through this before so don't have anyone to talk to as no one understands what it's like. 2 of my best friends have just had babies and am thrilled for them, a couple more are TTC so no doubt they'll have their big announcements soon enough. It's so hard to stay positive!!!
Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hi KateAnn

I am also Wirral based but we are having our treatment at Chester then ET at Liverpool.

Where have you booked in for Acupuncture? I have been having treatment since March and I would recommend it.

Totally agree with you about how hard it is to stay positive. My advice is to just take one day at a time and prepare yourself emotionally for the IVF process. Have you been offered a counsellor? If you have I would recommend seeing them.

We have just been through our first IVF cycle which sadly failed but hopefully we have learnt a few things for our next cycle.

Good luck with your treatment. The girls on this thread have been a massive help to me.

Hi to everyone else - sorry I have been lying low recently. It's taken me a little while to get over the disappointment but we're slowly getting there now xx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi Excited- so sorry about your 1st cycle, it must be so heartbreaking to go through all that, I can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment. I suppose you just need to take each day as it comes. 

Have booked in for acupuncture at a place in west kirby, she is zita west trained so am intrigued as to what she will say when I go in a couple of weeks. Not really sure what to expect! 

I'm so glad I found this forum, it's great to have people to talk to who understand. 

I'm sure we will all get where we want to be in our journeys. Xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Great - i'm glad you are going to West Kirby. Jackie is fantastic - I can't rate her highly enough. Each session is like therapy! Plus you get to meet Eric...

We will all get there - just on whatever path is meant for us, i'm certain of that.

If you ever want to chat just send me a private message x


----------



## KateAnn

I'm glad that you rate her! Eric...?!? Now I am very intrigued!!! Hehe! Xx


----------



## bugs

If you've booked in with Jackie she is amazing I used her for my 1st cycle so I would highly recommend her. It's not cheap but worth it I'm gonna start again soon xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

KateAnn welcome to the thread! We're a chatty bunch and offer one another support and encouragement when we need it. I've done Accupunture for my IVF cycle last year which sadly resulted in a fail, but was doing Accupunture recently when I fell pregnant naturally. I was at the Allerton health centre with Lynn who's lovely, so can comment on that on! Annoyingly, if you move clinics or start your journey elsewhere a lot of clinics redo rests again. But as your in a satellite clinic, hopefully this shouldn't be too long. You'll soon be starting before you know it.

Too excited, glad you've posted again. Was wondering how you were doing. Sending lot of hugs thou, it took me ages to get over our first IVF fail, and there's no right or wrong way in web to have your grieving period of what might have been I think hun. 

Lmh how you doing now? Anything changed - when is OTD? I've missed it with all the posts going on.

Rachel glad your feeling better.

Hi to Harley, Lindy, susie, Lisa, AQ, Jamie, bugs, cvaeh, Mrse, janeym and the rest of the gang.

Afm, well my morning sickness came back today with a vengeance - except its last all day! I'm not complaining too much thou. I think everyone is on to something with me having a girl thou - looks like I've lost the jokey bet with the husband! I've also got my 20 week scan letter thru the post, but suprisingly its on my 31st birthday!!! What a lovely present from the hospital! I go to cyprus tomorrow, so I may not be a le to post, don't know if the wifi will cost me a fortune yet but will have my ipad and will try to check in on everyone.

Love to all gem x x x


----------



## KateAnn

It's so nice to read your story Gem, you give hope to us all!!! I keep thinking that as I got a natural BFP (even if it was 18 months ago) that it could well happen again! No harm in trying while waiting for ivf to begin! Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Defiantly not hun! Besides its fun!! I think it was all down to timing with me, I'd just had a lap so really wasn't expecting it!!


----------



## Lindylou

Hi kateAnn and welcome. X

Hi susie sue, AQ, mrsee , too excited, Likkle, lmhiggins , bugs and all the gang. 

Just to let you know I'm still stalking you all throwing babydust! Xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi all been quiet for a few days as I've started spotting getting a tad worried now :(


----------



## susiesue

Lmh spotting can be normal, I had that for about 3 days but it didn't get heavier, then stopped. When do you test? Hope you are ok x 

AQ I'm great thanks Hun, back at work now 3 days a week and my lo is 15 months and toddling, so keeping busy. Glad to see you still popping in, it's nice to keep in touch and see how everyone is xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hopefully it's implantation lmh fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Thanks girls don't know what's happened to me I'm not normally a worrier but this week I've turned into a paranoid idiot 

Good luck for ET tomorrow Rachel


----------



## KateAnn

Lmh, this whole ttc process causes so much paranoia- every little twinge and symptom. Keeping everything crossed for you.... Keep positive..... Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks lmh xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hope your ET went well today Rachel and you are having a nice rest :) x


----------



## rachel543_uk

We had one blast put bk and we deff have 3 to freeze and they are not sure on a few more so are going to write to us now the wait begins xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Greetings from cyprus. Hope the weather back home is as nice as it is here!

Rachel, that's brilliant news. 3 frosties is awesome, and fx you'll have a few more! Enjoy the 2ww and being PUPO!

Lmh how you doing?

Hi to all the gang, just a quick pop in from me x x


----------



## Lmhiggins

Ooh gemz so jealous my hubby's desperate to get me away 
I'm not doing too bad spotting seems to be going now hopefully for good !!!


----------



## africaqueen

Lmh- I know the 2ww is torture but it will soon be OTD and you will know the result and i hope you are 1st time lucky x

Rachel- Congrats on being pupo x

Kateann- Good luck for October. Soon be here! x

Gemz- You enjoy your hol hunni x

Hi to Lindy, Susie, Lisa, Cvaeh, Bugs, Jo, Jamie and all the gang xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats rachel on being PUPO x

Good luck for when you test Lmh x

Hope you have a lovely holiday Gems x

Hope everyone elseis doing ok :) x

Just a little update from me everything going well. Peanut is high risk for downs syndrome. The results came back as 1:9 not changing a thing though and wont be going for amnio either results wont change the outcome. Peanut will be loved no matter what :)


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: wrighty

So glad little Peanut got you as it's mum, you & your OH will make amazing parents & your LO will be so special no matter what :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Wrighty I'm sorry to ea that. I told my mw i didn't want any of the tests doing regardless as our baby is so wanted and so loved.

If it helps, a friend has a 1:9 chance of her daughter having downs, she didn't do the test, and am pleased to report that her her baby was very healthy! No matter what I'm sure you'll make a fantastic mum!

Thanks everyone for holiday wishes. I've actually been up for 2hours as couldn't sleep, so decided to be productive and grab a sunbed!


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi ladies, cant believe how long its been since i posted on here. ive tried to read the last few pages but im so far behind. Quick update on me, my son Riley is now 20 months old and doesnt stop. Im 8 months pregnant again and start maternity after my shift today. Riley has kept me active and runs me raggied but i wouldnt have it any other way. My husband and i know how lucky we are to have two out of two successful pregnancies from ivf. No more in storage now so alont with my 2 step daughters, our family is complete. I wish you all the success on your roads to mother hood. You hear so many unsuccessful stories, i hope mine gives you all some encouragement. ill check in again soon if i can. love and hugs and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## susiesue

Wrighty sorry you've had that news Hun, there's still every chance baby will be fine, you will find out more at 20 weeks which will hopefully put your mind at rest. Like the others have said it will be a very lucky baby to have such lovely parents :baby: I had the nuchal scan but always said I wound never have amnio. Are you going to find out what you are having? xx 

Foxey huge congrats on your pregnancy, hope you have an easy birth and enjoy your time off xx 

Lmh hope you are doing ok xx 

Gemz have a great holiday xx 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## wrightywales

susiesue said:


> Wrighty sorry you've had that news Hun, there's still every chance baby will be fine, you will find out more at 20 weeks which will hopefully put your mind at rest. Like the others have said it will be a very lucky baby to have such lovely parents :baby: I had the nuchal scan but always said I wound never have amnio. Are you going to find out what you are having? xx
> 
> Foxey huge congrats on your pregnancy, hope you have an easy birth and enjoy your time off xx
> 
> Lmh hope you are doing ok xx
> 
> Gemz have a great holiday xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else x

have an appointment tomorrow with a genetic counsellor see what they have to say. Yes i hope to find out what we are having on 28th August


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty- I am sure whatever the outcome, you baby will be loved just the same so no fears there, however i pray your baby has not got downs as we want life to be as easy as poss for your lil miracle x

Foxey- Wow, 2 babies from 2 cycles is amazing! congrats on your 2nd pregnancy and let us know when you have ur baba x

Gemz- Never mind the internet, enjoy your hol! haha ;) sooo jealous! we gotta wait until Oct for ours x

Hi to Lindy, Susie, Jamie, Lmh, Rachel and all the gang xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Hope the weather is good back home. I've had a little scare today, I've been really careful sticking to a high factor on bump and keeping it covered for most the day (I'm brown or pink everywhere bar stomach which is white!) but I've had sunstroke! Had to have a quick mad dash into town to see doctor as I've been really cold and retaining too much water and not being able to go the loo, plus I've been a bit snappy too. We're ok thou, so have kept out of the sun for most of the day and just relaxing in hotel lobby. Has anyone been pregnant whilst in a hot country or hot climate back home? Doctors English wasn't brilliant so struggled slightly, and still worrying.

Hi to all the gang luv me x x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope everyone's ok.
Lmh hope your ok too fingers crossed xxx


----------



## susiesue

Gemz I did a quick google and there doesn't seem to be anything too worrying. Just try and keep cool and well hydrated. 

Wrighty hope all went well yesterday x 

Lmh hope you are ok x 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Lmhiggins

BFN utterly heartbroken


----------



## KateAnn

When it rains, look for the rainbow
When it's dark, look for the stars. 

Thinking of you Lmh xxx


----------



## bugs

Really sorry to hear that LMH, I was hoping for a first time lucky for you xxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

So sorry lmh xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Sorry to hear that lmh. Thinking of you x x x x


----------



## wrightywales

so sorry lmh thinking of you xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

little bit of an update on me

yesterday went ok ended up seeing a consultant who explained the amnio test, why they want me to have it and the risks. He also discussed any issues/problems peanut could have if he/she did have downs. We still refused to have the amnio after that so now i will be consultant led care so they can keep a closer eye on peanut and i will get extra scans (growth scans) at 24, 28, 30 and 32 weeks which will be nice. Not what i expected for my pregnancy but still looking forward to meeting peanut in January and just hope everything turns out fine but we will be preparing ourselves for every eventuality x


----------



## JaneyM

LMH can't even imagine how you're feeling??! I'm so sorry!
But you have got 2 frosties haven't you? One of those is your baby!
Get back on here when you feel you are ready and we're looking forward to it! x 

I think you're doing the right thing Wrighty... be brave your baby with be perfect! x

Hi to everyone else! x


----------



## TooExcited

Lmh I am so sorry to hear your news. It is utterly devastating and I truly feel your pain. I am 3 weeks on from my bfn and I am starting to turn the corner now so take your time to heal - we will get there - it's just taking a little longer that we hoped it would. Am I rightin thinking you have some frosties?

Big hugs to you & your hubby.

Hello to everyone else from sunny Cornwall (not as sunny as Cyprus I bet Gem!)

I'm starting to emerge from my bfn gloom...it's taken a little while. Got my opk peak today too - finally on day 19, so I'm feeling relieved that I'm not broken! Back to doing things the old fashioned way &#128521;

Xxx


----------



## wrightywales

JaneyM said:


> LMH can't even imagine how you're feeling??! I'm so sorry!
> But you have got 2 frosties haven't you? One of those is your baby!
> Get back on here when you feel you are ready and we're looking forward to it! x
> 
> I think you're doing the right thing Wrighty... be brave your baby with be perfect! x
> 
> Hi to everyone else! x

Peanut already is perfect :) x


----------



## TooExcited

Wrighty - you are absolutely doing the right thing & I truly admire your strength xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

When we had the transfer we had 3 good embies so 2 definate frostiness but a further two where hopeful and were going to be given a further 24 hours. We were told we would receive a letter informing us of the outcome but to date that's not arrived. I queried this morning and they did indeed grow so I now have 4 frosties. So at least I have hope 

Thank you all for your kind words I guess this is what it feels like for your heart to be broken &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Likklegemz

Lmh, Im really sorry hunni. I know how devastating it is. You think after everything you've gone thru you deserve it to work first time. Take the time just to be you, have a break with the OH, cry, scream shout its all ok and you'll get there in time. You've also got those four frosties as well, so when your physically and emotionally ready to try again you won't cave to go thru all the needles you have done this time round. Who have you asked to see for your follow up?

Wrighty, being under consultant led care is brilliant to be honest. I'm under it too - as I've been identified as having a high risk of preeclampsia from my booking in scan due to family history. I get extra scans too, look at it as an opportunity to see you lo even more and with any luck you'll both be fine.

Tooexcited I'm glad to hear your slowly recovering. To be honest cyprus is too hot!

Susie, thank you! I tried google but I came away super scared! I've spent the last day with a damp towel over my stomach to be safe and I think it's worked as I'm not getting as bothered or annoyed as I did the day before. 

Hi to AQ, cvaeh, bugs, Lindy, Lisa, Mrse, janeym and all the rest of the gang. Is it wrong to say I'm really hoping its raining when I get back on Sunday - how I've missed it!


----------



## susiesue

Lmh I'm so sorry to read your news, thinking of you xx :hugs:


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Lmh I have no words, other than I'm really sorry. :hugs:

Wrighty your going to be a fantastic mummy I can tell already. I didn't even have any tests done out of choice. 

Gemz glad to hear your feeling bit better.

Hope every one is doing well. I apologise in regards to the rain the past few days, it's probably my fault for cursing the nice weather we were having. Seems it can't win with me x


----------



## sugarbutties

Hi Ladies, hope you dont mind me joining in the forum? We are currently under LWH and just about to start down reg, so was hoping to have some friends who understand to go on the journey with.
I will give you some history.....we have had 3 cycles of IVF/ICSi 2006-2007 and thankfully had a beautiful baby boy on our 3rd cycle. He is the light of our lives and we thank every day for having him. We have now decided (took us a while) to try and add a sibling.
I have a condition called hypogonadism, which basically means my pituitary gland doesnt tell my ovaries to ovulate, so I have never had a natural period! Sounds good eh? However the implications are that If i dont take hrt, i am like a menopausal woman haha.
The frustrating part is that I have all the bits, and bobs, they just dont get the message to do anything!
So, I was put on Northisterone last week for 7 days. Once I completed no af arrived. I rung clinic yesterday and the nurse spoke to spoke to Mr Kingsland who said to come in for a scan on Tues. Im a little annoyed with myself, as I didnt do Northisterone on any of my previous cycles, so feel Ive wasted a week and money (self funded). I will only down reg for 7 days, as I dont have any hormones to switch off (dont even see the point of down reg for 7 days, may argue this point), then I will stimulate for 10 days ( I use 8amps of menopur as my ovaries are so asleep they need large dose to wake them up!)
All sounds good, but we go away 6th Sept fpr 4 days, so I may just make the whole process by skin of my teeth. If the clinic think its too risky, then I will have to make the choice to postpone, or risk cancelling our trip.
So, theres my story....sorry If I rambled, just hope you dont mind me jumping on board, as reading all of your emotional journeys, knowledge, support and bravery, I know I will be in safe hands xx
PS.. my amh is 9.4( not great apparantley), OH has poor motility


----------



## bugs

Welcome sugar butties, wow 8 amps of menopur I wouldn't like to see your drugs bill. 

Welcome to the thread xxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well I'm 5dp5dt and just wondered how I'm ment to feel!!! The only thing I've noticed is my boobs are sore in the night and wake me up but know that is probably the pessaries causing that!!


----------



## bugs

Everyone is different Rach some ladies get loads of symptoms and some get none. When you think your baby will only have implanted a couple of days ago so you need to have lot's of extra hormones to create symptoms so a lack of symptoms doesn't mean your not pregnant the same as loads of symptoms does not mean you are. 

Enjoy the fact that until that test says your not you can enjoy being nearly pregnant xxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks bugs, this is the worst two weeks ever!!


----------



## bugs

rachel543_uk said:


> Thanks bugs, this is the worst two weeks ever!![/QUOTE
> 
> Yup it really is awful, I could do the treatment part over and over but the 2ww is a real test of strength !!!


----------



## TooExcited

Totally agree - the 2ww is absolute torture...

Rachel - I agree with bugs - it could be the progesterone or it could be symptoms. Just try and keep yourself busy over the weekend and do everything you can not to think about it. Easier said than done I know xx


----------



## Lindylou

Lmh- hugs xxxx

Wrighty- you are being amazing. Xx 
Love and hugs to all. Xxxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hey ladies hope your all ok n had a good weekend. I just wondered when ppls boobs hurt until or was it until you stopped your pessaries. These pessaries have a lot to answer for!!


----------



## harley81

Mine hurt right through the treatment...and still haven't stopped. Good luck :)


----------



## africaqueen

Lmh- Sorry to see you got a bfn but having 4 frosties is amazing and a lot of ladies have a fail on their 1st cycle so you have lots of chance ;) good luck for your FET when you come to have it x

Sugar- Hi and welcome. I was on 8 amps of stimms last cycle too. The drugs bill was £1500! so expensive but we were lucky we only had to pay £4000 for the ICSI as our GP funded the drugs which is super rare but so glad she did as it turned out to be our 3rd fail :( lots of luck x

Gemz- Hope your feeling ok luv and all cosy back home an settled x

Hiya to all the gang xxx


----------



## bugs

Cveah you sound like you've had an awful time with it but don't give up just yet you might have 2 little fighters there. Did you cycle with Care, I've got my follow up on Thursday not looking forward to it tbh not impressed with them at all at the moment. 

I'm definitely going abroad, I think you can do a donor cycle for about 5000 euro's. or you can do 2 own egg cycles for 4000 without meds. 

We are going to have 1 last go with my own eggs and if that doesn't work change the 2nd cycle to donor eggs. 

I really hope you don't need another cycle and that you get through the next 2 weeks in one piece. I must admit was relieved I could stop meds straight away them gestone injections are a bloody pain in the ass literally xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Thank Bugs.
Yes it was with care and to be fair to them i don't think there is much else they can do with my eggs. I had a mini breakdown when i got out of the transfer room and the poor nurse ended up crying with me. Which clinic abroad are you looking at? I have looked at a few in Spain and Cyprus but to be honest after going over to Belgium for tests abroad really scares me!!!

Quick question about the gestone. What dose were you on? It says 100mg a day but i have no where near enough for two weeks. Are you supposed to alternate it with utrogestron? As i have loads of those from previous cycles.

X x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- I am so sorry you had a nightmare egg collection and low grade embies BUT some slow developers do result in babies so as hard as it is, try and keep a open mind. I don't believe for one minute that 'pma makes all the difference' but i do believe hope keeps us going ;) I truly pray with all my heart and soul that you, me and bugs get to be mums soon. I would love nothing more. We are also going to have one last cycle with my own eggs and if that fails, we will be going to Spain for DE. I think it works out around £6000 but havent looked into it properly. We WILL get our babies one way or another. Its just been a awful journey for us 3 but we will get through it together as we have done for the past 4yrs xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Keep positive cvaeh it only needs one to make home for the next 9 months!!

Can I ask any of you ladies a tmi question, what was you cm like when you were using pessaries?? My has vanished but on a natural cycle I have loads. I'm using them in the back passage to put in nicely!! Just wondered if they are known to mess with cm?? Xx


----------



## bugs

Yeah I was on 100mg per day, I just used the injections but you probably could mix & match it. We're looking at Serum in Athens there's loads of information on the fertility friends website about Serum and about other clinics. 
We've chosen serum be cause they deal with the immune issues and also because of the reviews it's had it's difficult to find a bad review and we've looked at the flights out of season and it's not too expensive.

Can't advise on the CM Rach sorry xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

They're seems to be a lot going on at the moment, so apologies if I miss anyone.

Rachel, the pessaries caused all kinds of mischief with me. I alternated how I took them, as I found doing it thru the back passage all the time caused me constipation one min then diarrhea the next. Likewise the sore and tender boobs can be a reason of pregnancy or side affects, it really is too soon to tell I think. My cm didn't change that drastically from what I remember.

Cvaeh, I'm sorry you've had an awful cycle, but I,e others have said, no matter how slim it may be there's still hope until OTD - try to stay positive sweetie, no matter how black it feels.

Bugs, I hope your fu goes better than expected. I know there's a clinic in the Turkish side of cyprus that's supposed to be really good, so that could be another possibility. I've gotten the name somewhere if that helps. It's also supposed to be really good for immune and de too, and its supposed to be reasonable. 

AQ, thanks sweetie, holiday was lovely, weather was love.y only downside at the moment is being home! Should have booked for longer

Hi to all the gang - sorry for lack of personals.

I'm really tired at the moment. Cant believe I've hit the second trimester. All I want to do at the moment is sleep but some of that is probably due to stupid flight yesterday and first day back at work today.

Love to all and will chat properly soon gem x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi girlies, 
Not sure how relevant this is but Dr Kingsland has or is part of a clinic in Cyprus it's called ukfca passport to fertility, might be worth a look at. I don't know anything about it apart from it had some bad press a while back about gender selection and I think kingsland got in a bit of bother over it! Apologies if you have already discussed this in previous posts! It might have been on here that I heard about it?!!

Hope everyone is ok, I know some of you are going through a rough ride at the minute and nothing anyone can say will help. 
Xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Cveah :hugs::hugs: So sorry you have had such a bad time. I have read a lot of posts on fertility friends about pregnancies from 4 cell embies so try and keep hope. I pray you get your dream very soon xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

KayeAnn- that's where mr kingsland got my friend to have her surrogate treatment. X


----------



## bugs

I think it's quite expensive that clinic especially for donor eggs. Thanks for the info though xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

I think that's the same clinic I was on about x x


----------



## JaneyM

hey girls

I need some advice... frustratingly I'm waiting for AF, to start injecting on short protocol. I'm now day 43 of my cycle which in fact is 2 weeks late - I have PCOS but have been taking Metformin since November which has made every cycle (apart from this one) 28 - 30 days. Should I get in contact with the HC to advise that I'm late? I'm so disappointed as I have no idea what is going on and can't believe I'm so late at such a crucial time. 
Any advice is appreciated?

Hope everyone is ok!??

Glad you had a good holiday Gemz, hows the bump? x
So sorry to hear about your experience Cvaeh, fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## TooExcited

Hi Janey - I would give them a call, they might me able to do something to make AF start. Its so frustrating that it would mess you around at this stage... It might be the anxiety of knowing what is to come. Take some time to relax and it might just start on its own. It is pants though.

Cveah - like the others have said - keep the faith, you never know how far off being 6 or 8 cells they were at transfer - it might have happened just hours after transfer.

Hi to everyone else - sorry to be brief. Literally jumping on mid afternoon and I should be working!!! xx


----------



## sugarbutties

Hi Ladies....newbie here, so just jumping in with an update. Had a scan today. My lining is 2.5mm, so good to start tomorrow. As I have said in the past, I have never ovulated, or had a period naturally. My hormone levels are zero! They have said I only need to don reg for 7 days, but today I questioned why I even need to do 7 days. Seems pointless turning hormones off that are already off. The nurse spoke to a Miss Green (never met her before) who totally agreed that theres no point. Couldnt believe it. So basically I start stimms tomorrow for 10 days. So thrilled and I guess my advice is noone knows your body better than you do. I wasnt going to mention it, I thought they would think I was bonkers, but so glad I did! I go back next fri for a scan, so fingers crossed I respond (on 8amps)

JaneyM.......I would ring HC and see if you can have Northisterone to bring on af? Worth a call.

Cveah......stay positive. Those little embies will be doing everything they can in there. Thinking of you and I have everything crossed.

Sugarbutties xxxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Can any ladies help me I've been getting cramps for the past 3 days, only niggling feelings every now and again!! If it was af I just wish it would show up!!


----------



## TooExcited

Sorry Rachel - it could be either good or bad news.

I had cramping just like AF was coming before my BFP (chemical tho) last year and had the same again just before my BFN from my IVF cycle. The last few days of the 2ww are the absolute worst. Just stay positive and I really hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks excited, It's driving me insane!!


----------



## TooExcited

I feel for you - it is just so awful. Have you done any sneaky tests yet?

My honest answer (and sorry to all if this is TMI) is to keep an eye on "discharge"!! I tested on the Friday and had had a weird thing when I wiped on the tuesday night and i know that 2 days after I see that AF is coming and had I not been on the progesterone she would have shown up... without being too gross, I think it is a mini cervix plug that forms between Ov and AF and once that is released AF follows! Might just be me, but I saw it and I was right! xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Sorry about your bfn. No I've not done any test cant face seeing one line instead of two!! I've had hardly any discharge at all and non has been pink/brown. Just these funny cramps that show up more when I stand up!!


----------



## africaqueen

Rachel- With all my cycles i have had those cramps. I think the worst part of IVF is the 2ww as the progesterone messes with your head so much as it gives symptoms that are so similar to both AF and being pregnant so a complete head F**k :(
Hang in there. Not long now and you will know an i hope its a BFP as wouldnt wish multiple cycles on anyone. Just wears you out. Good luck xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well it's been a crazy day today and its big its fat it's positive!! It still hasn't sunk in yet! I couldn't of got through all the treatment without all you amazing ladies on here so you lot all have your part in it being possible thank you so very much. I have faith that all you lovely ladies will get your positives even if it does take that little bit longer xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

rachel543_uk said:


> Well it's been a crazy day today and its big its fat it's positive!! It still hasn't sunk in yet! I couldn't of got through all the treatment without all you amazing ladies on here so you lot all have your part in it being possible thank you so very much. I have faith that all you lovely ladies will get your positives even if it does take that little bit longer xxxx

Congratulations rachel :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## harley81

Congratulations Rachel :)


----------



## bugs

Congrats Rachel lovely news xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Congratulations Rachel x x x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Congratulations Rachel :) xxxx


----------



## TooExcited

Congratulations Rachel - wonderful news xx


----------



## JaneyM

Whoop whoop Rachel that's amazing news... Congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Congratulations Rachel!! Fantastic news x x 

Sorry I've been AWOL last few days, felt awful and had a few trips to doctors - my bp has been very low and I've gotten a UTI so not been a happy bunny

Chat later x x x


----------



## KateAnn

That's amazing news! Congratulations Rachel!! Xxx


----------



## sugarbutties

Great news Rachel! congratulations!

Likklegemz I know how draining an uti can be. Hope it clears soon.

Started my injections on Weds evening. All went well. Skipping the down reg stage. However yesterday I had a funny turn felt so dizzy and felt like I was passing out. My heart was fluttering.....this then kicked off a panic attack. Never experienced one before. Felt like I was dying! My poor Dad rung an ambulance. Got taken to Whiston, who detected an eptopic heartbeat, which is not a problem, but i could just feel it more because of the palpitations. Apparently its side effects of Buserelin and as a diabetic im more prone to them.....fecking marvelous! I dont remember feeling like this in previous cycles, but then again my diabetes hadnt been diagnosed.
Feeling better today, just dizzy. Doc said to persevere as side effects should subside.
Ive only got til next Fri, just pray I can either cope, or they subside. Movie day today with my little man on the couch.
Oh the joys of IVF!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Rachel- Wonderful news! congratulations x

Gemz- Hope you feel better soon sweetie x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Congratulations rachel x


----------



## susiesue

Congratulations Rachel :baby: Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xx 

Gemz hope you are feeling better soon xx 

Sugarbutties glad you are feeling better x 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thank you everyone for your congratulations I'm gonna stay around if that's ok with you all to try n help answer newbies questions they have when they start this huge journey xxxx


----------



## JaneyM

Arrh Rachel that's really thoughtful and valued by all the newbies!

Well ladies AF showed up over 2 weeks late on Friday morning, so I was in HC Sat morning for my baseline & started jabbing last night. So lucky my hubby feels ok to mix & jab I don't think I could do it! 
Countdown commences... 

Hope everyone is ok? 
Gemz are you feeling better? X
Sugar that sounds awful, just keep focused on the end, hoping its worth feeling so rubbish! X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Janey hope your first jabs weren't too bad, I was the opposite to you, I hated needles but found I felt better being in control and doing them myself. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals I'm just catching up on my mobile xx


----------



## harley81

OMG Jamie, can't believe you have less than 10 weeks to your DD! That has flown over x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

harley81 said:


> OMG Jamie, can't believe you have less than 10 weeks to your DD! That has flown over x

Tell me about it! At the time I feel like its dragging but looking back it has flew!
I have just Over 3 weeks left in work, sep11th, the I have 3 weeks of holidays to use an then start my maternity with 3 weeks to go. I can't wait! 
How you and your little man getting on?

Gemz how you feeling now? At my midwifes appointment she said I had something in my urine and wanted to send it of, hope I don't have an infection. I've also gone anaemic so on prescribed iron which Is messing me up a bit ha.

Sugarbutties hope your feeling better and the side effects are wearing of.

Hey to everyone, hope your all doing as well as can be. I'd name but this groups getting so big again now I know ill miss someone off. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Janey- Good luck x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Jamie & AQ... It's so nice to have support from people who know what's going on.
Well day 3 of jabbing & I feel ok... Hoping continues!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Are you on LP or SP Janey? glad all going well so far :) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all,

Sorry for lack of personals, had a pretty tough few days. The things they don't tell you when your trying to become pregnant, well dental pain must be pretty high up. A friend of mine joked that for every pregnacy she had she lost a tooth - I can understand where she's coming from now. Dentist had to do everything blind as can't have x rays taken, tooth has been in agony past few days with no sign of it letting up. :(

Hope everyone is ok, and will post properly when I'm not in so much agony and can focu on the screen without wincing.

Love to all x x x x

Ps despite being in so much pain apparently I've still been smiling, and wishing that everyone on here gets their own bfp and little miracle!


----------



## JaneyM

Hey AQ luckily I'm on SP, feeling thankful that I didn't have to inject for longer. I think that once I start the Cetrotide, I won't feel so normal. is that the case? Will I get bloated etc?
Sneezed yesterday and felt like someone was poking me with a stick in my lower stomach... happy if that's the only side effect!

Oh no Gemz, bless you, going to the dentist is bad at the best of times! are you feeling better? X

Cvaeh - How are you? fingers crossed for you xxxx

Sugar - how are you getting on? i think you're a few days on SP in front of me.

Hi to everyone XXX


----------



## africaqueen

Janey- Ah SP is much better than LP :) you won't notice much difference with the cetrotide other than its a bit awkward to inject as the syringe is stiffer and you will never get rid of the lil air bubble in it either but don't worry cos its being injected into your fat and not a vein its fine. I panicked 2nd cycle and asked the nurse and she said its fine so just a thumbs up for you ;) also inject it slowly as i did it fast 2nd cycle and it formed a lil lump under the skin. If that happens just massage the area an it will go down. Here for any help/advice u may need. xxx


----------



## sugarbutties

Hi ladies....having a nightmare. Need some help. I'm on 8 amps of merinoval and I have just spilled 7 amps all over floor as I was mixing. I took another 7, but now I will be short a day! I'm devastated as I dread to think how much I will have to pay. Also Fri is my last day, so will I even get them in time?!


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Rachel. 

Hope you are all doing well. My little man is getting big! 6 months old now. It is absolutely flying by. 

Sending you all baby dust. Xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Sugar- i know the pharmacy that i use do next day delivery and if you explain situation i am sure they will make sure you are priority!! I used health care at home x x


----------



## cvaeh

P.s the clinic always carry a small supply anyway. I got some from if pharmacy at the womens once the same day x


----------



## sugarbutties

cvaeh thank you. I used pharmasure, well thats who HC use! I go in for my day 10 scan on fri. Im hoping ive responded enough that i may not need to take my last lot! Honestly, as if its not stressful enough. How much is 1 amp of Merinoval do you know? Roll on 8am so I can ring HC x


----------



## cvaeh

I was on menopur. That was pretty expensive per amp, but not sure of exact price. I think phamasure are very similar as i used them when i was at the women's too so i am sure they will get you some quickly. I definitely got menopur the same day from women's pharmacy downstairs in hospital as i had to stim for an extra day so needed it the same night as my scan. How are you feeling? X x


----------



## sugarbutties

Thats encouraging to know. I got myself into such a panic when it happened. My hubbie thought Id got the needle stuck in me as I screamed. We could just do without having to pay out more money. Seeing as I spilled 7, Im sure we are looking at £100....gutted. They may have some sympathy and let me off (as if!)
Im feeling much better after my drama thank you. My ovaries feel like to footballs, which Im hoping is a good sign, as Im a poor responder, even with 8 amps! Starting to get nervous, as this is our last shot at it. 
Where are you up to with your cycle?x


----------



## cvaeh

Have you had a scan yet? It sounds good you can feel your ovaries. Mine felt like my first ever cycle when i had my most! I never really felt them after though but have always had plenty of eggs. It is just the quality of my eggs that are shocking even though i am 32. I test on Monday but i am realistic and know i would be a rare case to test positive with a four cell on day three. Who knows though? I am rare to have had so many cycles with zero or very low fert and also to have the egg collection needle go through my bladder. You never know i may get a good rare thing!! I have no symptoms at all though, even the sore boobs from the progesterone injections have gone. 
I always seem to have a bit of a trauma when mixing the injection. One morning the needle didn't go on properly so when i started injecting i lost some out of the sides so ended up ringing hospital in panic. X x x x


----------



## sugarbutties

Stay positive. No symptoms doesnt mean a BFP! I think we always try to not build our hopes up as a natural barrier, but they do say to visualise. My egg quality is fine (well it was 6 yrs ago on our last cycle!) Im 35 now, so who knows what the quality is like now?! I just dont respond very well. This is my 4 th cycle and Ive only produced 2, 4, 2 eggs. Thankfully we were successful on our 3rd cycle.
Cant believe the needle went through your bladder! Thats so bad. Did they repair it? I remember waking up through mine in agony and I thought that was bad. 
I will keep everything crossed for you. Thanks for replying to me. Good to have some support.....hubbie is amazing, but I think unless you are going through the hormone changes, you cant empathise.
xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh no sugar, I have no clue what to do but positive the HC will advise. Hope you get it sorted tomorrow AM! Fingers crossed for you! 

Thanks AQ thats very kind of you - bit nervous about the cetrotide but happy I'm half way through... Got a feeling I might need more drugs as I don't feel any different downstairs! 
X


----------



## africaqueen

Sugar- I am sure you will get it sorted. Good luck x

Cvaeh- I think it becomes hard to be positive after multiple fails so i do understand how you must be feeling which i think only comes from having had multiple fails myself. I have EVERYTHING crossed for you. When is OTD? x


----------



## cvaeh

Africa- otd is Monday. Hope your okay x x x

Sugar- hope you got your medication sorted. The bladder heals pretty quickly so they just put a catheter in for an hour. Took a while to wee normally after but seem okay now x x x


----------



## sugarbutties

Thank.you ladies. Clinic said they could do me a prescription this morning at my scan and collect it from hospital pharmacy......didn't say how much it would be though!
Feeling very nervous this morning scared I absent responded, or my follies aren't big enough and today could be the end of our journey. Keep pitting off getting a shower as I don't want to go! X


----------



## TooExcited

Good luck Sugar - hope it all goes to plan & I'm sorry to hear about the spilled drugs. It will all be worth it though if you get your BFP!! xx


----------



## cvaeh

Good luck sugar. Hope all goes well with scan x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck sugar and good luck cvaeh with testing xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Good luck Sugar, Fingers crossed for you that your scan is good!

I felt so nervous yesterday for my 6 day scan... but all was good and I started Cetrotide last night when I got home. Although I must have tensed up as it really hurt compared to the Merional injection and then I nearly fainted... ha ha, so that wasn't so good!
Only 7 more injections to go until it really begins!

Good luck Cvaeh! xxx

Nice to see you around Excited, hope you're keeping well XXX


----------



## TooExcited

Hi Janey - thanks, I am doing ok thank you. Lurking more than posting these days!!!!

Glad to hear 6 day scan went well. I found the cetrotide a real pain! I found the plunger really hard to push down on that one. The good news is I only really reacted to it the first time i used it. My tummy went bright red and really itchy. That lasted a few hours then it went back to normal and the other times didn't bother me that much. Was just another faff after mixing 5 viles of menopur over 2 needles to then have to do another one!

Cveah - fingers crossed for Monday, Will be thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else too! Gemz - can't believe you've got to 15 weeks already... where has that time gone!


----------



## africaqueen

Sugar- Glad you got sorted x

Janey- It will get easier x

Cvaeh- All my hopes and prayers are with you for Monday. Please let this be your long awaited and well deserved BFP x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## sugarbutties

I had 11 follies today. Only 2 were measuring 20mm+, so I have to do another two days of stimms to let the others grow. I was so relieved! We are booked i for e/c weds am. Just pray we get some good eggs for fertilisation.
What is the criteria and procedure for eeva? If we get embryos, when would I be looking at e/t? All seems so long ago since our lat cycle in 2007!
We had to pay another £391 for 28 amps of menopur! Hubbie needed cpr!

Hope you are all well?


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm not too sure about eeva sugar but the egg transfer is either 3 or 5 days dependant on how many eggs fertilise and how they all develop. If will be here before you k ow it good luck xx


----------



## cvaeh

Great news sugar. Grow follies grow!!!!!! X x x x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Sugar- That's great news :) i think Eeva is the microscope thing that monitors the embies to save keep taking them out to check them isnt it, like a incubator. You get a dvd of the developing embie too i think but quite pricey an i know a few ladies who said they wouldnt use it again but would be nice if the cycle worked to see your embie developing xx

Cvaeh- Any feelings?? only 2 days until otd! ahhhh i am so excited and nervous for you. xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Africa- i am trying not to think too much about it. I really don't have big expectations but then i can't help thinking maybe i will get a miracle. I have no symptoms at all. I did have sore boobs from the progesterone but even those are normal too now and i am back to my super spotty self so it isn't looking good. How is the job going? X x


----------



## africaqueen

Well i am praying for you here and i am not overtly religious but my god i want this to be your time! My new job is going well thanks. Very busy and im working right through the bank hol but hey ho its money and we have our Holiday to Spain in Oct so cant wait for that xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys, really sorry I've been AWOL the past week. It's literally been a case of one thing after another! First I had a whole lot more problems with my BP so had to see consultant and be placed on different iron tablets (which do wonders for your bowels...NOT!), then a dental abcess from hell came along, and there is only so much you can do for it - no X-rays even to double check we've got the correct tooth. In the end after what felt like a hundred visits but probably was only 3 I'm now on antibiotics after clearing it with doctor and midwife. I had my midwife appointment on Friday which meant we finally got to hear the baby's heartbeat - not ashamed to admit it that I cried! Husband and I also bought a few small it's for the baby, nothing much just as a start as we both wanted to get first bits together.

Cvaeh, I'm really thinking of you sweetheart, and sending lots of love, hugs, kisses, luck and prayers so hopefully you'll finally get that :bfp you finally deserve. That goes for AQ, bugs, Mrse your all so strong and have gone so much and I hope that it will be your turn soon. If its anyone who deserves it, it's defiantly you girls for your journey.

Sugar, sounds like the scan went well although I'm sure the cost of menopur brought you down to earth with a bang! With embryoscope and eeva you used to have to pay extra for them (we paid £700 and we were nhs patients) but now as there's been sufficient not evidence that both can help, it's all included! I think you state your preference and if its available the you get it, although some of the girls who have done IVF more recently than me at the women's should be able to offer a bit more help on that. Even thou we paid I remember at the time being told there was no guarantee we'd get it and being upset about it

Rachel how you getting on this week? Sunk in yet? When's your scan?

Janey how you getting on? Hope everything is ok? When's your next scan / et scheduled for? I couldn't see it as I've read through everyone's posts!

Harvey, Jamie, wrighty - hope you pregnancies are progressing nicely. Wrighty how have you got on under the consultant?

Tooexcited, how you feeling? Sending you hugs sweetie, and thanks hun, I can't believe I'm now 16 weeks!

Sending my love and hugs to anyone I've missed including there's so many of us now I'm rather forgetful, plus its early Sunday morning!

Love and hugs gems x x x


----------



## Millybear

Hi Sugar
I used Eeva in march/April it cost £800, I don't think I would use it again, just my opinion. I think it is a help to the embryologist if you have lots of embryos. Which I did I think I had 21 that fertilised, I had 9 still strong at day 3, 5 @ day 5, 1 they transferred, 1 they froze day 5, the other they were leaving another day, but didn't make freezing. I think in the end the embryos select themselves if they make it to day five. I don't think anything would have been different if I hadn't used Eeva, the 2 that made it were the ones the embryologist would have chosen anyway, they chose themselves by making to to day 5. Good luck with your cycle hope this is your time.


----------



## JaneyM

Hey Gemz, sounds like you've had a tough time of it, hope its the last of it so you can start to enjoy your pregnancy a bit more? Lovely that you've bought some baby bits!

I'm ok thanks, in for my 10 day scan tomorrow morning so feeling a bit nervous but trying to be relaxed & positive as I had 10 follies on each with the biggest 2 being 13 & 14 on Thursday. The nurse didn't want to suggest ec dates but thinking it could be Wed, Thurs or Fri depending on results.

Good luck for tomorrow Cvaeh.... Still got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- EVERYTHING crossed for tomorrow for you. xxx

Janey- Good luck for your scan, im sure all will go well xxx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Gemz I don't think it's still sunk in yet, scan is the 5th which I think will help is believe its true!! Cannot wait to start buyin things but think that will be the 13 week scan!! Sorry you've had a rubbish time but hopefully the Antibiotics will kick in. 

Good luck for everyone with scans this week n for cvaeh for testing xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Just to let you know it was another BFN for me this morning. I knew it would be but you always have that bit of hope. X x x


----------



## bugs

Cvaeh I'm so sorry, it really doesn't get any easier does it. 

Have you thought about your next steps xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies

I thought I would check in Cveah I'm so sorry it's just heartbreaking and each time it gets not easier. Thinking of you xx

Hi to the rest of the gang on here. Nothing to report from me still paying off last round before we can go again. I have asked my private consultant for all my notes and they want £50 admin to send them to me! Cheeky buggers they are my records! X


----------



## MrsE75

Cveah - I'm not sure yet there are few in london I want to have a consultation with before making decisions. All I know is that one more with my eggs and out of that I need to know if I have an egg prob (have zero AMH but I get about 3-4 mature eggs each cycle and between 75-100% fertilisation and got to Blasto each time) or immune although I've been tested for all know immune issues and all back normal. So I need to know if I need donor eggs cos mine are rubbish or of I can't carry then surrogate is an option. Either way we need to save or win the lottery! 

Where will you go for de?


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh I'm so sorry hunni. I was really hoping it would be a positive outcome despite what you thought was a small chance. However you get there you'll be a fantastic mummy and your child / children will be loved.

Thinking of you and here if you need me x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh I'm so sorry hunni. I was really hoping it would be a positive outcome despite what you thought was a small chance. However you get there you'll be a fantastic mummy and your child / children will be loved.

Thinking of you and here if you need me x x x


----------



## bugs

We all seemed to have hit the same point at the same time, I'm thinking 1 more go with my own but then definately moving to donor eggs. 

I don't think anyone could say we never all gave it our best shot between us we've spent tens of thousands and endured so much heartache so even if our babies are genetically not our own they could never say they were not wanted. 

Both of you get yourselves over to the 3 failed cycles or more thread and we'll do this together xxxx


----------



## MrsE75

Bugs didn't know that thread existed! I will have a look x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh I'm so sorry hunni. I was really hoping it would be a positive outcome despite what you thought was a small chance. However you get there you'll be a fantastic mummy and your child / children will be loved.

Thinking of you and here if you need me x x x


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> Hi guys, really sorry I've been AWOL the past week. It's literally been a case of one thing after another! First I had a whole lot more problems with my BP so had to see consultant and be placed on different iron tablets (which do wonders for your bowels...NOT!), then a dental abcess from hell came along, and there is only so much you can do for it - no X-rays even to double check we've got the correct tooth. In the end after what felt like a hundred visits but probably was only 3 I'm now on antibiotics after clearing it with doctor and midwife. I had my midwife appointment on Friday which meant we finally got to hear the baby's heartbeat - not ashamed to admit it that I cried! Husband and I also bought a few small it's for the baby, nothing much just as a start as we both wanted to get first bits together.
> 
> Cvaeh, I'm really thinking of you sweetheart, and sending lots of love, hugs, kisses, luck and prayers so hopefully you'll finally get that :bfp you finally deserve. That goes for AQ, bugs, Mrse your all so strong and have gone so much and I hope that it will be your turn soon. If its anyone who deserves it, it's defiantly you girls for your journey.
> 
> Sugar, sounds like the scan went well although I'm sure the cost of menopur brought you down to earth with a bang! With embryoscope and eeva you used to have to pay extra for them (we paid £700 and we were nhs patients) but now as there's been sufficient not evidence that both can help, it's all included! I think you state your preference and if its available the you get it, although some of the girls who have done IVF more recently than me at the women's should be able to offer a bit more help on that. Even thou we paid I remember at the time being told there was no guarantee we'd get it and being upset about it
> 
> Rachel how you getting on this week? Sunk in yet? When's your scan?
> 
> Janey how you getting on? Hope everything is ok? When's your next scan / et scheduled for? I couldn't see it as I've read through everyone's posts!
> 
> Harvey, Jamie, wrighty - hope you pregnancies are progressing nicely. Wrighty how have you got on under the consultant?
> 
> Tooexcited, how you feeling? Sending you hugs sweetie, and thanks hun, I can't believe I'm now 16 weeks!
> 
> Sending my love and hugs to anyone I've missed including there's so many of us now I'm rather forgetful, plus its early Sunday morning!
> 
> Love and hugs gems x x x

I dont see consultant again until 24 weeks (4 weeks tomorrow) when im due to have a growth scan then i see him again 28, 30 and 32 weeks. I have 20 weeks scan on wednesday which i am nervous about incase they find something wrong. If they do think i will see consultant earlier to talk things through but not totally sure lol x


----------



## wrightywales

So sorry Cvaeh :( xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hmmm not sure why my post happened twice with quite some time in between - was on moby. 

Wrighty I'm sure your 20 week scan will be fine. My 20 week scan. Is on my itty day which I thought was super cool x x x


----------



## TooExcited

I'm so sorry cvaeh - I had everything crossed for you. I agree with Gemz - however you get there you will be a fab mum.

MrsE - nice to see you around too. You have been in my thoughts xx


----------



## africaqueen

Cvaeh- I am so, sorry. My heart sank when i read this as really hoped and prayed this would be your time. xxx
Come over to the thread i started... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ad-ladies-have-had-3-failed-ivf-cycles-3.html

To our lovely ladies who are pregnant, just a gentle reminder that this is a IVF thread so can we keep pregnancy talk to a minimum please due to a lot of upsetting times for some of our ladies on this thread who are still going through the hell of infertility xxx


----------



## MrsE75

AQ - I've found your 3+ cycles so I will also be joining you guys over there! No offence but not really a club I dreamt of joining cos hoped we'd all have our miracles by now! Damn Mother Nature and all that.


----------



## africaqueen

I know exactly what you mean mrsE but we will get there one day xxx


----------



## MrsE75

Just found out via Facebook that my cousin who has one child and remarried and whose new hubby doesn't want more children is pregnant! Even those that don't want kids get pregnant which is just like a dagger through my heart cos they have no idea what I would give for the chance cos none of my extended family know my problems. Happy for them but just highlights my bodies inability to be able to preform a natural process like I needed reminding! 

Like sucks sometimes :(


----------



## africaqueen

(((hugs))) one of my friends just had her baby last week, pregnancy was unplanned, she took time off work to think about 'what to do' and had never wanted kids. Know how you feel. Life does suck and never seems to be fair but no matter what i still believe somehow we will be mums one day so stay strong xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Cvaeh I'm really sorry to her this. Sending my love to you an you oh xxx


----------



## sugarbutties

Cveah....so sorry to read your BFN. Even when you're half expecting it, it still hurts as.much. I won't another with cliches, because at the end of the day its just heart breaking to not be pregnant. Rest your mind and body ready for the next step. Xxxx

Lilkklegemz and milliebear tank you for info re eeva. I will ask more questions tomorrow. Seems to not ne as amazing as I first thought!

E/c for.us tomorrow morning....feeling very.nervous.

Xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck for ec tomorrow sugar and even better luck with your report, hope it all goes well and get plenty of rest :) xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sugar good luck for ec today! I used embyroscope and would use it again! I loved the USB pen that they gave us of our embryo growing even thou sadly for me didn't work.

Hopefully you'll get a brilliant number of eggs! Will check I thru the day love gem x x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck today sugar fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs!! Xx


----------



## bugs

Good luck sugar, enjoy it's my favourite part the. The best sleep you'll have for the next 2 weeks xxx


----------



## bugs

I dont see consultant again until 24 weeks (4 weeks tomorrow) when im due to have a growth scan then i see him again 28, 30 and 32 weeks. I have 20 weeks scan on wednesday which i am nervous about incase they find something wrong. If they do think i will see consultant earlier to talk things through but not totally sure lol x[/QUOTE]

Good luck today Wrighty hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## harley81

Good luck for ec sugar, as has already been said the sleep is lovely, you feel like you're floating away. The cup of tea they give you when you wake up is the best ever! :)


----------



## sugarbutties

We got 9 eggs! really pleased with that, as the most we have ever had is 4! I know its quality, not quantity.
The drugs were amazing....you were all right. I asked to buy some haha.
Feeling very sore and tired, so home now resting in bed. 
eeva machine was broken, so we are having embryoscope, which we are happy with. Didnt know about the USB....nice little bonus.
Find out tomorrow if any have fertilised.......please, please, please.
Thanks for all of your support ladies xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brilliant sugar congratulations!!


----------



## africaqueen

Sugar-Glad your EC went well and TONS of luck for the dreaded call tomorrow. I think the call is the worst part of the cycle tbh. So nerve wracking! wishing you all the best x


----------



## Likklegemz

Sugar!!! That's brilliant news!!! I got 9 too - with any luck you'll get a frozen one or two!! Enjoy the rest of the day relaxing and fx for a good fert report!


----------



## MrsE75

Sugar - congratulations 9 is a great number as you will some to freeze I'm sure x

Hi to all the rest of the gang x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Sugar that's fab news fingers crossed for your report tomorrow x


----------



## bugs

Best of luck with tomorrow's call sugar xxx


----------



## sugarbutties

Thanks Ladies
had a lovely day relaxing in bed. Few questions starting to pop into my mind now. Hoping you can answer oh wise ones!
Is today classed as day 1? So if we get et on day 3, will that be fri, or sat?

We have never had any embies to freeze, as weve never had 9 eggs. Assuming we get more than 2 to fertilise do we have to pay for the others to be frozen? Im sure Ive got info on this, but too scared to look, as our money pot is almost out!!

xx


----------



## bugs

Day 1 is tomorrow so your transfer will be Saturday or Monday. The freezing is at an extra cost, my clinic charges extra to go to blastocyst but I don't think the women's does xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Congratulations sugar. Good luck for call tomorrow x x x


----------



## TooExcited

Great news Sugar - I will be stalking tomorrow for your report.

Lmh - if you are reading, I have been thinking of you. Hope you are ok.

I haven't seen Michelle post for a while - where are you up to hun?

AFM - off to see the counsellor tomorrow for the post cycle session. I postponed it from 2 days after my bfn so feel like I will actually be able to talk rather Han just sob now. Also back to see the consultant on 4th sept for debrief session... Can't wait for that one....

Hope all are well xx


----------



## Lindylou

Cvah- so sorry xx

I hope you are all doing ok. I do try and keep up to date!

AQ- it was me that text you! Xx


----------



## bugs

I had counselling after my miscarriage in March and it really did help. Have you got any frosties xxx 

Hope your well Lindy xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Thanks Bugs- sadly no frosties. 10 eggs became 5 embryos of which only 2 so so ones made it to day 5, both were transferred... Just wished we had some in the freezer but hey ho xx


----------



## bugs

We're the same I would kill to have a few in the freezer just to not have to go through the hell of a full cycle but at the same time once it works I won't be doing it again so the thought of destroying any frosties would kill me I think I'd have to donate them to another couple xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lindy- Sorry i didn't reply. I am having a nightmare with my phone atm as i disputed the bill and was waiting for a manager to call me back from vodafone which never happened and they cut me off! then yesterday i dropped the bloody phone in the road as i got out the car and smashed the screen to bits so it is now in repair shop at the hefty cost of £70 as stupidly i wasn't insured :( so got no phone until Fri now. Glad your ok! how is Thomas? x

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM- Just got my 2 stone award at slimming world so very happy with my progress so far :) xxx


----------



## susiesue

So sorry to read your news Cveah :hugs: :hugs:

Sugar good luck for the phone call tomorrow x 

AQ fab news on the weight loss xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Susie :) very pleased so far and i am sure all will help give my poor eggies a little extra chance or i am at least hoping. lol. Hope u are ok? xxx


----------



## wrightywales

sugarbutties said:


> We got 9 eggs! really pleased with that, as the most we have ever had is 4! I know its quality, not quantity.
> The drugs were amazing....you were all right. I asked to buy some haha.
> Feeling very sore and tired, so home now resting in bed.
> eeva machine was broken, so we are having embryoscope, which we are happy with. Didnt know about the USB....nice little bonus.
> Find out tomorrow if any have fertilised.......please, please, please.
> Thanks for all of your support ladies xxx

Congrats sugar good luck with the call tomorrow x


----------



## JaneyM

Morning lovely ladies... I've got 11 fertilised embryos sitting in the embryoscope waiting until Monday for ET... But This is the worst I've felt through the whole process. 
How did you ladies deal with not hearing about your embryos progress until it was time to transfer? Don't get me wrong we're delighted and Im thankful as I know there are many couples not as fortunate as us but my stomach is doing somersaults! 

Well done Sugar, hope you received a good report today fx crossed for you both xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

JaneyM said:


> Morning lovely ladies... I've got 11 fertilised embryos sitting in the embryoscope waiting until Monday for ET... But This is the worst I've felt through the whole process.
> How did you ladies deal with not hearing about your embryos progress until it was time to transfer? Don't get me wrong we're delighted and Im thankful as I know there are many couples not as fortunate as us but my stomach is doing somersaults!
> 
> Well done Sugar, hope you received a good report today fx crossed for you both xxxx

Congratulations on the 11 embies and good luck with ET on monday :) x


----------



## Likklegemz

Janey, congrats hunni that's brilliant! I felt awful after ec and a bit groggy even thou your only out for 30 mins! 

Sugar how did you get on?

Sorry cant reply properly on phone will chat later x x


----------



## africaqueen

Janey- Wow that is fab! we only ever got 1 embie so always had a awful 2 days before transfer incase it arrested but with 9 you will be fine. The 2ww is another matter... lol. Good luck x

Sugar- Hope your call was a good one x


----------



## susiesue

Janey fab number of embies, congrats :) I found not knowing really hard, I only had three so was constantly worrying they wouldn't make it. I agree with AQ, with 9 you will almost definitely have some to transfer and you should get some frosties too fingers crossed. This and the 2ww is the worst part, we are all here if you need anything, good luck xx 

AQ am good thanks, busy busy with work and my little man but would never complain, I know how lucky I am every single day. Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ that's a super fab achievement! 

Tooexcited, hope your Councelling session went well. Straight away I was a wreck, and let everything build up for months. I had 8 sessions 6 months later, and it really turned me around, so hope its done you some good.

Hope everyone is doing well, love to all the gang as usual x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys, has anyone heard from sugar to see how she got on? Been thinking of her the last day or so. Sugar if your around I hope you've had a positive outcome. Big hugs x x x

Hi to all the gang, thank god it's Friday eh? Just a dentist appointment before I can start to enjoy the weekend! Hope your all well x x


----------



## TooExcited

Hi everyone - I am also awaiting Sugar's fert call...

Counselling session was great thanks Gem - we talked about coping strategies and she was just fantastic. Seeing her again in 2 and a bit weeks.

Janey - great news on your 11 embies and yes the waiting to hear is a killer but you have done a few days now so not too much longer to go.

I've been put on notice by my boss that i might need to work over the weekend... this sucks!!!

Have a great weekend all xx


----------



## Lindylou

africaqueen said:


> Lindy- Sorry i didn't reply. I am having a nightmare with my phone atm as i disputed the bill and was waiting for a manager to call me back from vodafone which never happened and they cut me off! then yesterday i dropped the bloody phone in the road as i got out the car and smashed the screen to bits so it is now in repair shop at the hefty cost of £70 as stupidly i wasn't insured :( so got no phone until Fri now. Glad your ok! how is Thomas? x
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok?
> 
> AFM- Just got my 2 stone award at slimming world so very happy with my progress so far :) xxx

Fabulous weight loss!!!! I love food so much. I wish I didn't. Thomas is doing great thanks. He is getting so big. He is hard work, even mum/mil say he is demanding but I know no different and wouldn't change a thing about him. Will email a few pics, I know its not what people want to see on here. When are you aiming for round 4? 

I pray every night that all the ladies praying for babies get their prayers answered. Xxxx after Thomas's birth I was rushed to theatre and they werr being all Nice and sympathetic but i was saying I'm so lucky, you have no idea how many women in the HC would trade places with me now. I know I am lucky and hope you all get there with all my heart. Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Tooexcited, am really glad your session helped. My coping strategy was to visualise my next hurdle e.g. "My operation in x weeks" "consultant in x weeks" or "next cycle of IVF in x weeks" it helped me but I'll be honest it had its drawbacks too especially if something didn't go to my plan in my head. 

Lindy Thomas seems like a delightful handful! Bet your ran off your feet with your cheeky chappy!;) 

X x x


----------



## Lindylou

He is but that's part of what makes him him. Xx


----------



## sugarbutties

Hi Ladies.....so sorry for not updating you. Lead on laptop broke!
Out of the 9 follicles, only 3 were mature enough for fertilisation, of which 2 fertilised. Bitter sweet, as we are grateful to have 2, but disappointing from 9. e have et in the morning.
We only had 2 embies last time and were successful with our little boy, so fingers crossed history shall be repeated!!
Still feeling very sore from ec....like Ive been punched in stomach. guess thats normal?

Janey....great news. Got everything crossed for you!

Really excited to see our 2 little embies tomorrow, just pray they cling on. 
Thanks for all of your support ladies. 
xx


----------



## cvaeh

Glad you have two wonderful little embryos. Good luck in the morning x x x x


----------



## harley81

Good luck with your embies sugar :) my friend had ivf at the womens a few weeks after us and only got 1 egg, which has ended up as a pregnancy, so it can take only 1 :) x


----------



## susiesue

Sugar great news you have 2 embies, I only had 2 by day three out of 12 eggs at collection, and out of those 2 I got my little boy. Will you have both put back or just one? xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's good sugar good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

I got 3 embies that fertilised and I responded quite well, so I was told. 
2 were frozen and by luck my embie snuggled right in. 

Good luck for transfer tomorrow xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sugar that's brilliant news! I got 9 eggs too, of that 4 fertilised (1 was too immature and the other 4 fertilised abnormally). Of that 3 survived, 1 transferred and 2 frozen. As you know I wasn't successful but it does only take one, and like you said history will hopefully repeat itself!

Wishing you all the luck tomorrow - are you going to have 2 transferred? Just think this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO!


----------



## JaneyM

All the very best of luck today Sugar... Will be thinking of you xxx

Hi & thanks to the ladies who have given me words of advice, encouragement & support, i truly appreciate it, you don't know how special you are! 2more days to go! Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Janey those two days will fly over!!

Sugar hope everything has gone well x x


----------



## africaqueen

Gemz- Thanks :) i am proud of myself for sticking to the diet with so much gone on but feel lots better for it :) x

Lindy- Aww sounds like Thomas keeps you on your toes! lol. Yes email me anytime. Long time no chat x

Sugar- Hope all went well today? x

Janey- Ooh not long now! x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ when you've reached your target goal, you should do one of those photos of you now in pants that fit you before! :) I always love those photos as it shows how much weight you've lost!


----------



## sugarbutties

Thanks ladies. Et wemt really well. Very relaxing and lovely to see our two embed before they were transferred. Just hoping they are both snuggling in for the next 9 months.
Having a really strong twinge in my rightside of womb. Not sure.if.its ovaries shrinking.back after ec, or could it possibly be embies burrowing? Just wishful thinking?
My test date is Fri 13th! Argh! X


----------



## africaqueen

Sugar- Congrats on being pupo! :) i had twinges like that after every ET. Its normal, just the womb contracting a little after having transfer and your ovaries settling down after egg collection x

Gemz- Yeah i am defo gonna do that as still got my old jeans but everything else that is too big i have sold x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ, love it!

Sugar, it. Took a few days for everything to settle down. Congrats on being PUPO! Fx 13th will be lucky for you!

Love to all the gang x x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well? 
I'm back at work after my 6 Weeks summer hols and nothing else new! Had a few acupuncture sessions with Jackie in west Kirby and have loved it so far! 
Got my consultation on Friday with Mr Ellard at Arrowe Park for paperwork and consent etc. Am hoping we may get a start date and things will move quite swiftly! Does anyone know about next steps/ waiting time after completing paperwork? Hate this waiting game!!!!!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- You will get referred to the womens and then they will invite you to a PIE(patient information evening) and you go with dh and around 20 other couples and they have consultants, embryologists there giving talks etc and you get a file with forms for blood tests etc etc and once all your bloods are done an the womens gets the results and all ok, they will invite you for a joint consultant meeting which is usually with a nurse and she will go through everything and based on how many couples they have cycling and when your period is due, they will get you booked in for a needle teach and then its all systems go :) xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Thanks for that info AQ! As far as I'm aware we do not have to go to the PIE at the women's because Arrowe Park is now a satellite clinic so we do everything there, all bloods, scans etc then only EC and ET at the women's. I may be wrong about PIE but am sure that's what the nurse said last time I saw her, was months ago though! 
Hopefully we'll be good to go in a couple of months or so! 
Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hi Kate, we had our PIE on 22nd May, bloods 5th June, consultation 24th June, started on jabbing 17th August (typically AF was 2weeks late) ec last week & et this week... So now in 2ww. 
I hated waiting too - I have to say for me since injecting its gone quickly - might be because i was on short protocol - but really slowly before then and even now I can't believe we've gone through our first cycle of Ivf.
I love all the staff I met at the Hewitt centre too!

Have you had PIE / bloods yet? Could you be on SP because of your diabetes? 
Good luck let us know how you get on! 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

,kate even thou arrow park is a satellite site, you would still need to attend a pie session. It's standard procedure for nhs patients, and its a way to make the waiting times quicker than they are (I know all the tricks the nhs pull seeing that I work in an nhs trust!) it may be thes a pie session at arrow park, dunno really. My minds gone to mush but one of our ladies on here had ec at Chester so only had et at Liverpool, she may be able to tell ou if she had her pie there!

Jamie, hope your doing better than me during your 2ww! Fx for your bfp!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps guessing your a teacher! Hubby is too and went back today! Don't worry I won't give you stick about your holidays, I know how blooming hard you guys work! :)

I said to hubby the other day, as long as you doing more than 2 and a half hours a night 'homework' you have earned your breaks, as that what it works out as! Lol!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Janey I think gem meant you :) you keep coming up Janet on my phone. Damn auto correct xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Jamie's right, stupid ipad. You either come up as Jamie or Janet, have to watch it. Sorry JANEYM! ;)


----------



## TooExcited

Kate - I am the Chester lady Gem was talking about and we didn't have a PIE session.

We signed all our forms in April then started jabbing mid June. Once the process gets going it moves fairly quickly.

Glad you are enjoying your sessions with Jackie. Have you met Eric yet? 

Love to all the gang xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Tooexcited I thought it was you!!!!! I didn't want to say so unless I was 100% sure!

Good luck at FU

X x x


----------



## KateAnn

Littlegemz- yep I'm a teacher, got Reception this year so they were in for just half a day today, half day tomorrow then full time from Friday (although I will only be in half a day because of Arrowe park!) They were really cute today, luckily no cryers either! Hehe! 

Excited- met Eric, such a little dog compared to mine! But Jackie is great, so positive all the time which is what I need! 

Will keep you posted about my appointment on Friday, really hope we get a date of some sorts!

Love and babydust to all!! Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

KateAnn said:


> Littlegemz- yep I'm a teacher, got Reception this year so they were in for just half a day today, half day tomorrow then full time from Friday (although I will only be in half a day because of Arrowe park!) They were really cute today, luckily no cryers either! Hehe!
> 
> Excited- met Eric, such a little dog compared to mine! But Jackie is great, so positive all the time which is what I need!
> 
> Will keep you posted about my appointment on Friday, really hope we get a date of some sorts!
> 
> Love and babydust to all!! Xxx

Oh your so lucky to be dealing with the little ones, husband teaches 11-18 - they're not so nice! Moody teenagers! And it makes naming any child difficult as he's more than likely had a run in with a kid of that name! 

Fx you'll have that problem soon!

Love to all the gang, not much to report on at this end. My electrics are still not working, and I'm still living in the dark! :(


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey
Had et yesterday and despite spending the entire of my first cycle calm, collected and positive, I seem to have suddenly entered into mild panic! Had 16 collected, 13 fertilised and 1 excellent quality transferred and waiting to see if others are ok for freezing today....

My panic of today is... What if my womb lining isn't right? Why didn't they look and measure? What is no others get frozen?!
Had One other of good quality but they weren't sure if it would freeze... Now wish I'd asked for them to pop it in too... But it's all a bit late now... Anyone else going through this? Or is it just control. Freak, nut job me surfacing for this fortnight?!
:wacko:


----------



## JaneyM

Hey Victoria - it's pretty bad isn't it? X
I'm in the same boat as you, 1 amazing blasto transferred and hopes are high, but then reality sets in!
I know everyone said it was bad but didn't think I would feel like this... but I have been reminding myself that this is and has been out of my control, I've done what I can... I'm back to work which is making things easier as I have other things to focus on. I'm also giving myself little hurdles to get through this e.g. meal out, cinema, drinks with the girls, hairdressers, nails, date night, meal out with the parents and siblings... I'm hoping it will soon be here!
Trying to enjoy it as it lasts as next week the feeling could be different! X

Are you back at work? 

Hi to everyone else! 

How are you getting on Sugar? Good I hope xXX


----------



## africaqueen

Victoria- Welcome an good luck. The 2ww really sucks. Dreading going through it again for the 4th time next year as deffo worse part of a cycle x

Janey- Glad to see you are keeping occupied but it still plagues you doesnt it? every cycle i have said im going to be calm an go with the flow an i can never shut off, even though i know what will be will be... weird isnt it. Good luck! when is OTD? x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hello Ladies 

I havent been on this thread for quite some time. Its very busy - best of luck to all those cycling and in the dreaded 2ww. 

AQ: great to see you are going for a 4th round. I havent read all the posts - you sticking with the Womens? 

Earlier this year I had my second cycle - 19 eggs, 14 fertilised then on day 3 only four were left. I have moderate OHSS and was so unwell. All 4 were frozen. All 4 however were at least a days behind where they should have been progress wise and so they were all thawed a day early to give them chance to catch up. Unfortunately none of them made any progress overnight so my ET today was cancelled. 

The was our last NHS cycle and there is no way I could afford private. I have asked for an appointment with Dr Trupe to discuss embryo quality in particular. Havent got a clue what my next step will be now. Adoption is very daunting


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria, I'd like to give you some positive advice on what to do during your 2ww following IVF, but truth be told I was a bit of a wreck. I googled everything, symptom spotted and worked myself up so many times. Best advice is take every day as it comes and stay away from google - far too dangerous. I hope everything goes really smoothly and wishing you well! Fx you'll get you bfp! Oh and welcome! :)

Melbram its really nice to hear from you and I'm terribly sorry to hear your news. I wish I could say or do something that would help.i know its a long shot but have you thought about launching an appeal to see if you could get a third nhs cycle? As AQ will no doubt tell you it's a long drawn out process but it does happen, depending on your ccg (they've replaced the PCTs) given that you couldn't transfer due to OHSS you may have a shout. Regardless of your decision, you will get there eventually even if that's as you say through adoption, it doesn't matter how. You'll make a fantastic mum!

I'm here if you need me, sending lots of hugs and am thinking of you x c


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey all, thanks for your lovely messages... Sending all the luck in the world to all of you. A friend pointed put to me today that they do a scan just before EC so if there we an issue with my lining it would show... Opinions?

So janey.. Today I made two vats of soup, a loaf, a cake and I worked from home! Tomorrow going back to work and think that will make the days goes faster!


Thanks to you all for your supportive messages... I have found the rest of the IVF process a breeze so guess it had to get me at some stage!

Melbram ... I hope you get some support from the ccg...it would be crazy not to offer you another chance when it was cancelled... Xx


----------



## bugs

Hi everyone, 

Victoria they normally monitor your lining at your scans prior to treatment so aslong as it was a good thickness on them scans they will get you to trigger if not you would coast for a few days but I wouldn't worry they wouldn't have done transfer with a shitty lining xxx

Melbram so sorry to hear about your frosties. I never made it to transfer on my last cycle and they think it was due to egg quality. Do you mind me asking your age and what dose of stimms you were on. 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

good luck to all those in their too week wait!!!

Melbram- i am so sorry to hear what happened. It is awful not making it to transfer. My issue is egg quality too and after six cycles i still haven't managed to find a good egg. I am moving on to donor. I haven't made an appointment yet as just getting over my last fail but will do in the next few weeks. I hope they can give you some answers and you get a plan of action. X x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Thanks bugs... Still getting used to the forum.. Does your bfp mean a cycle has worked for you? 
I wish you all the luck in the world also and to cvaeh.. I would happily donate but read I'm too old now.. I hope it works out x


----------



## bugs

Victoria1976 said:


> Thanks bugs... Still getting used to the forum.. Does your bfp mean a cycle has worked for you?
> I wish you all the luck in the world also and to cvaeh.. I would happily donate but read I'm too old now.. I hope it works out x

In 7 cycles I've had 3 positives but no baby yet, I think it's down to egg quality also. My last pregnancy I had a lovely pregnancy sac which had grown and my body had'nt rejected but the baby stopped growin really early on so donor eggs maybe our way forward. Going to try one last time though. 

Good luck with the 2 week wait xxx


----------



## Melbram

Bugs and caveh so sorry to hear about your last cycles you are both so strong putting yourself through numerous cycles x 

I'm 26, oh 31. I was on LP both times and both times on meronial I think that's what it was called - 2 amps. Second time I had around 40 follies and both occasions got 19 eggs x we were referred for ivf due to mail infertility so don't know no whether its egg or sperm issue x 

Gems I hadn't thought about trying to get extra funding taking into account AQs earlier experience with the circumstances being so exceptional but will definitely have a look into it now x


----------



## Likklegemz

Melbram glad to hear you'll look into it, I still think its worth a shot esp I'd you can get your GP, MP and consultant on your side.

As I work in the nhs I know all their rules and regulations so pm me if needed.

Love to all, thankfully it's Friday!!!


----------



## bugs

Melbram said:


> Bugs and caveh so sorry to hear about your last cycles you are both so strong putting yourself through numerous cycles x
> 
> I'm 26, oh 31. I was on LP both times and both times on meronial I think that's what it was called - 2 amps. Second time I had around 40 follies and both occasions got 19 eggs x we were referred for ivf due to mail infertility so don't know no whether its egg or sperm issue x
> 
> Gems I hadn't thought about trying to get extra funding taking into account AQs earlier experience with the circumstances being so exceptional but will definitely have a look into it now x

So you were only on a low dose anyway, I think my dose was too high at 6 amps as I got 17 eggs but only 7 useable and none fertilised. I have a feeling that high stimms can affect egg quality but doesn't really seem like the case for you xxx


----------



## Melbram

Yes Im assuming 2 amps is the lowest because I over stimulated on #1 so thought they might change it for #2. Maybe if I do go for #3 look at a different clinic/protocol/stims etc


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, 
Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend?! 
So we had our consultation at Arrowe Park today. Went through lots of paperwork and got lots of forms to fill in before next appointment. We both had to go for blood tests too. 
We will have another appointment in 4-5 weeks, in the meantime the hubby has to take a sperm sample to LWH for analysis (next available time slot was 1st Oct). So we are back to waiting again!!!! At least we don't have to attend a PIE at LWH. The consultant said its likely to be November or December that we start, I'm sure it will come round quick enough. 
How on earth do u girls stay positive through the waiting and your cycles?! Am trying hard but can't help but feel lightly deflated and negative about the whole process! One of my friends has recently announced her 3rd pregnancy and I am very very jealous!!! (Obviously thrilled for her too though!) 

Anyway, I'm ranting now!! Have a brill weekend, I'm enjoying a glass of vino or two while I still can! 
Xxxxx


----------



## KateAnn

Oh, and also we will be having the endometrial scratch....... Any experiences of this? Never even heard of it until today!!


----------



## Victoria1976

I read all your message but I only saw one word... Wine!!!! 
It does all seems so at away but I promise it does fly by once you get towards the end and then it's really scary. I felt just like yoi did to the point of thinking I wasn't going to bother with it all but in my humble opinion it has been fine and I would do it again (but hope I don't have to)... 
Good luck xxxx


----------



## bugs

The endo scratch is fine, it's just like a smear and you barely feel it didn't get to transfer to test out it like. A waste of £205 for us xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Hi Kate to me that sounds really positive! It's not long to Nov/ Dec so I agree with Victoria it goes fast & the process in my opinion is ok including the injections & procedures. I think the wait for Ivf prepares you & teaches you to be patient.... As the wait for the fertilisation report after ec, then the wait to the et & then 2ww are difficult compared to the wait to start.
My advice would be enjoy food, wine & your husband... Look forward to the little hurdles of the appointment together it will soon be here & you never know you may have a bfp for Xmas. 

AFM - definitely getting twinges downstairs & getting annoyed with the pessaries... Can't wait to finish them. Got our letter yesterday we've got 2 embryos on ice... Delighted! 

How are you feeling today Victoria? Did you feel better being in work? X

Melbram - so sorry about your latest cycle, I'm sure you'll fine a way to get your happy ending x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey janey
Yes thanks going back to work the day after was a much better idea than being at home.. 2 days have passed a lot quicker... When are you due to test janey? I am a little frustrated as that's the one thing causing me a little stress right now is not knowing how many have (or maybe haven't) been frozen... Rang but they wouldn't tell me... It's just a little niggle at the back of your mind ...
But that's fabulous news for you! Hopefully you won't need them this time but its a great plan b hey! When you say twinges... Today I had a little couple ones and I just got in from acupuncture and am having a lie down and I have a butterflies sensation in tummy... Sure it's nothing but we live in hope hey! 
So how else are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Janey 2 frosties is brilliant news! As part of any nhs treatment, they're classed as your first cycle so fx your successful you can use them to have a sibling!

Victoria I found it stressful to, but you will get a letter so try not to worry.

Just taking it easy today, gone out with mum and done a bit of shopping! Officially poor now!

Love to all x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Melbram- I am sorry to hear that your embies didnt make it :( tbh as regards a 3rd cycle, i really can't see it happening as we got our MP involved and took it as far as we could and they still refused. Mr K said that he has not seen any couple get a 3rd NHS cycle in the past few years. Worth a try but just be aware chances are it won't happen. What is worth a go is asking your GP to fund your drugs as that saves £1000-£1500 depending on how many amps you need. Our GP did that for us which helped a lot financially. We still had to find £4000 for the ICSI but my dad helped us with that. Obviously with this being our 4th cycle, that is why we won't be having it until next Autumn as it will take that long to save enough. It is so emotionally and financially draining that we won't be having anymore cycles if this one fails until around 2yrs time and then it would be with DE as can't go through much more. I wish you all the very best x

Kate- I had the endo scratch but it was done whilst i had my lap. It made no difference for me sadly but our issue is egg quality not womb issues anyway so if egg quality is fine then it may help x

Hi to Bugs, Cvaeh, Gemz, and all the gang x

AFM- I am off out to Liverpool tonight with all the twenty somethings from work so gonna feel old but the plus side is that none of them have kids so no baby talk at all! yaaaay! haha xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Thanks gemz... 
I had no idea how they work out the funding... I wrote to my ccg as we were only offered one despite the fact there were several couple at our pie with 2... I got some ridiculous letter back with no real comment from them so if (and I hope not) this cycle doesn't work I intend on writing again and appealing me asking for a face to face as I want a real explanation why all funding is not equal...

Is it obvious it's a Saturday and its booze free! Better get off my soap box!


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria, that's odd. All CCGs in northwest offer 2 rounds of IVF treatment as standard. What ccg do you come in at? I work in the nhs so I know all their stupid rules. I no longer work for our ccg but transferred to a different trust last year as it was a promotion. If you want to pm me some details ill have a look in work as we still have access to trust policies etc.

On a random topic, Im proper fuming. Picked my brother up from Liverpool airport the other week, and didn't realise I'd stopped in a no stopping area. £60 quid fine on my door step today after a shopping trip with mum, £100 if I pay it after 14 days, I can't type what I've been calling them since I read the letter!

AQ have a fab night! Have a drink for me! Love to all the gang x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey gemz
Just pm'd you... Is everyone else on here two rounds also or anyone from the warrington ccg who knows any different? 
Ouch re the fine... They are on you there... Most airports have people who move you along. But oh no at liverpool they charge you automatically.... Sorry that's put a bummer on your night..
In bed with the dog and the proms... X I am rock and roll


----------



## Sharkey

Hi girls 

Long time no speak, been stalking you all for months & there's so much gone on......xx

Hello to AQ, Bugs, MrsE, Cvaeh, Melbram, Lisa & anyone else I've missed oh & the newbies xx :kiss:

AFM, we've had a huge shock this afternoon, still think its a miracle In its self..... Peed on a stick & got a :bfp:, was crying with my kecks down In the toilet door when the result came through..... I honestly don't know what to think at the moment, my mind Is racing, scared, overwhelmed!!! We haven't used contraception for years since our ectopic In 2008..... We're told In 2010 that we wouldn't be able to conceive naturally as I'd lost my right tube to the rupture & that the left tube was fully blocked ( lap & dye Investigation ) hence going through IVF last year which resulted In our beautiful baby girl being born on XMas Day with an AMH of 0.00.... First thing that crosses my mind It's an ectopic as the left tube Is apparently blocked!! Don't know how far along I am as I avent kept track but what I do know Is that It was sometime In July that I had my period last.... CB said 3+ so could be further along...... Can't wait to head to the GP's office first thing Monday..... Gobsmacked, never thought I'd see a positive again let alone naturally..... Will keep you all posted In what's happening either way xxx Love to you all xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sharkey

Congratulations sweetie!!! I'm super pleased for you! That's lovely news to hear, similar to me in some respects!!!!


----------



## Victoria1976

Goths just now and there when I wiped there was bright red blood... I only had transfer on weds... It's not flooding but it was a good few wipes worth..


----------



## Melbram

Sharkey that is great news congrats !

AQ: thanks for the info I hadn't thought about getting GP to cover drugs and as for funding #3 if u couldn't get funding then I don't k ow who could its so absurd x role on next autumn when u can start again the wait is horrible x


----------



## JaneyM

Lovely news congrats Sharkey!

Victoria - I've heard before that Warrington only offer one... It's that postcode lottery... Have you thought about transferring to the women's? They may offer you the extra go for free. 
As for the blood, I'm not an expert on this but isn't it the right time for implantation for you then? Fx for you! I've not had anything like that, all ive had & got is more AF twinges :( Xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Janey... Red blood though.. That's not right surely... I had cramps last night but it,was like wind rather than af.... Where are you up to janey? X


----------



## JaneyM

I'm not sure i would have thought as long as its not full flow it's implantation... I'm sure the other more experienced ladies could advise. 
I'm 6dp5dt so due to test Friday 13th... But think We're going to wait until the weekend so We have a day out of work to process the result... Not looking forward to it! Xxx 
How are you feeling otherwise? X


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey janey
I'm just lay up in bed now. Just went to loo and it was just a little smear but my period are so light I wouldn't know the difference. I felt fine... Like I said had twinges last night but it was like trapped wind
So you are just 2 days ahead of me? I know what you mean re doing it on a Friday.. Would be hard to go to work then if good or bad news... 
Just had a good sob on hubby.. This is the hardest thing isn't it


----------



## JaneyM

Arrrh Victoria xxx It is the hardest thing, but could be the most rewarding, if only we had a crystal ball hey?!
I'm trying to be positive, what will be will be! Probably best you have a good sob, let it all out & you'll feel better! Xxx
I've been full of cold since last Saturday just can't shake it & can't take anything for it, it's all driving me insane! 
Going shopping to make me feel better then off out with the whole family for Sunday dinner. Only my mum knows so its great that no one talks about it or is wondering about any results... Our chance to feel normal! Chin up lovely enjoy your Sunday, 7 days to go for you xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

And you janey... Have a great day and hope your cold buggers off ASAP...only 5 days for you now! I'm debating staying laid up just in case but then I think what's meant to be is meant to be and maybe I ought to just go and do something to take my mind off it. I just wish someone could say its too early for it to be a period.... 
Have a lovely day x


----------



## bugs

Victoria, sorry about the bleeding, there really is no way of knowing it could go either way. It could be implantation bleeding or it could be the start of AF. I once bled 1 week before test day and it was a negative but at the same time lots of women have had implantation bleeding and got a positive test. Just hang in there xxxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Thanks bugs... Nothing more at moment... Seems to have stopped ... But I have twinges... 
This is just horrendous! 
Love x


----------



## susiesue

Hi ladies :flower:

Melbram I was so sorry to read about your cycle, thinking of you and sending lots of hugs :hugs: x 

Victoria like the others have said there is just no real way of knowing about the bleeding at this stage. I did have some, it was about a week after transfer (3 day) and was brown. Everything crossed for you x 

Janey good luck with the rest of your 2ww x 

Sharkey great news about your bfp!! Hope all is ok when you go to the gp. I know a few people who have had natural pregnancies very soon after Ivf, think pregnancy can kick start the system for some people. Keep us posted with how you get on xx 

Hi to everyone else :flower: xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sharkey, I have heard the same thing as susie too. You'll have your hands full with two little ones so cose together - what will be the age gap?

Victoria, as others have said there is no way to know yet. All you can do is try not to think of it, chill out and relax and keep everything crossed. Take care hun

Afm not much to report here, other than I feel like I've been robbed in tesco on my weekly shop! :(


----------



## Lindylou

Sharkey- fabulous!!!!! Thrilled for you. 

AQ- how was your night out?

Melbram- hugs. X

Hope all you lovelies are doing well?

Amf- cannot believe where the days fly to. Days become weeks which become months! Back in work from November. Dreading it. Got a very very demanding little man here who is cutting 2 teeth(always demanding though!). He is a real man, trying to stop breastfeeding but he won't have it... Boob man when he grows up :) xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Lindy, that's proper made me snigger! Thanks sweetie, I've needed cheering up! :)


----------



## Lindylou

He has just been in the bath with me and was putting his face under the water to try and get to them. He kept coming up spluttering but trying again. Not bob apple, bob boob!! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha that's brilliant! In years to come when he gets married you can embarrass him with those stories!


----------



## Sharkey

Thank you everyone for the congratulatory messages, early days yet xx

Gemz; all being well there will be 15/16 months between them... Just crossing everything Is okay, hoping they will send me for a scan 2moz just to try & see something!! Trying not to get excited as of yet as anything could happen x

Hi Susie, have heard the same thing.... Been wanting a baby for years, conceive one via IVF & then bang I get preggers naturally, still can't believe It x How's motherhood treating you? x


----------



## Likklegemz

Sharkey there is 15 months between me and my brother, growing up we fought like cat and dog, but were so close now. Having said that there's 18 years between me and one of my sisters (she's 13) and 27 years (yes that's right - she's only 4) between me and the youngest one! Keeping everything crossed and will have to let us know how you get on at the GPS!


----------



## Melbram

Lindy: that is hilarious! Almost time for work already - bad times 

Gems: I am off shopping in a little while - Just seem to be more expensive every time I go

Victoria: glad the bleeding has stopped FX for your BFP

afm: I have appointment with Dr Troupe about embryo quality etc but I also want to have my tubes looked at to see whether there is any endo/blockage. I have never had this done and now with natural the only way forward for at least a year I want to make sure that there isnt an unknown problem. Do you know how I would go about doing this? Do I need to have my appointment with Dr Troupe first and mention it to him to refer me or if I ring the clinic would they also make me an appointment with someone like Mr Gatsvani (spelt wrong)???


----------



## Victoria1976

Thanks for all the lovely messages.. Clinic upped my dose of cyclogest and no bleeding at all today... So far . X
Positive thoughts to all of you xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

That's great news Victoria! Hope everything goes smoothly now Ann you get your bfp!


----------



## JaneyM

Arrh Victoria that's good probably put your mind at rest a little too. Please don't tell me that you've got more pessaries though???.... These bum bullets have a lot to answer for, pure evilness! How are you feeling now? Better than yesterday? 
Off out for a long walk & then an early night for me... So boring as I wish away my days! X

Love to all x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey janey... Yep more bum bullets... Another one each day... I wanted to go in for a progesterone blood test but they said it was unnecessary...
My dog is looking at me like I'm the worst person in the world as he's just had three quick walks rather than a couple of mega ones... Daren't risk it tonight and don't want to push my luck! How are you janey? Any symptoms? Friday not far away? I nipped today to get the first response tests and now just desperate to test! X


----------



## JaneyM

I don't know if I could handle another one... Very brave! I'm ok, feel a little negative as I don't know how I'm meant to feel, still got AF pains which come & go, sore boobs (ish) veiny too but that's it and they could be symptoms of the bum bullets... Little f****rs! 
Don't know how I feel about Friday, dreading it, excited & want to know so I can deal with it! Hubby is really positive no doubt in his mind its worked... I'm a bit more realistic! 
What would the blood test show you? 
Yep I agree rest up there's loads of time for doggies walking! Ooooh that's brave getting a test... Do you think you'll test early then? X


----------



## Victoria1976

My friend who had icsi said the first thing she got was veiny boobs!!! I hope it's a good sign! When you say sore boobs do you mean the whole boob? My nipples are sore but boobs no different... 
I might do one weds am...but I'll see if om brave enough. I just wondered if a blood test might have shown if your progesterone levels were high enough.. My friend had this done when she had a bleed.


----------



## africaqueen

Sharkey- Congrats. It seems to happen a lot that women who have IVF then fall naturally. Good luck x

Janey- Not long now! fingers crossed for you! x

Victoria- Hope the bleeding stops. I always bled on OTD with all my cycles. Like the girls said, could be implantation or could be AF. Its a waiting game sadly and what will be will be but hope its good news for you x

Lindy- Nite out was fab but im still suffering! ha. Getting older and can't hack the ale. Glad your lil monkey is keeping u on your toes x

Gemz- I had more than 1 drink for you! i blame u! haha x

Melbram- My gazvani did my lap and although he does'nt have the best bed side manner he is very efficient and a great surgeon ;) good luck x



Hi to Susie and all the gang xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Thanks Africa... It did... Two times yesterday I wiped and it was red but stopped straight after and nothing at all today so feeling more positive x very jealous re the night out on the razz!


----------



## sugarbutties

Hi LAdies
Just back from Rome.....it was amazing and kept my mind from the agony of the 2ww.

Janey....I test on Fri too!!!! I was in Home and Bargain and saw preg test for 99p. Thought Id throw some in basket. Did a test earlier (just couldnt resist) and the faintest of lines appeared. I mean so faint you could hardly see. Hubbie could see it too, but told me off for testing too early. Now Ive just confused myself! Am i, or Aren't I? Argh!!!
My nipples are soooo sore, even the water in the shower is too much for them. Also, Ive been a bit light headed when I'm lay down, which I remember with my little boy.
Oh the agony of the 2ww. 

Victoria nice to meet you and I hope everything is ok?

Hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Aq blame away!!

Sugar, glad you had a lovely time in Rome. Hubby and I went there a few years back, and accidentally managed to get into see a papal audience. Was awesome and I'm not even catholic., it was the retired pope mind! As for the pregnancy test, I'd put it out of your mind. You've got 4 days before OTD so chances are its still to early to test. I'd buy an expensive one thou as they tend to be more sensitive to you HSG levels.

Victoria that could be a side affect of the pessaries (evil things) or it could be a positive sign, how long now till OTD?

Janey hope the 2ww is not torturing you too.

Wow we do have a lot of ladies going thru this at the moment don't we?

Love to all the gang, seems my personals are shrinking at the moment. The weather has taken a total nose dive but I'm refusing to put central heating on in September! Currently in pjs under duvet thinking of going to bed! Only way to stay warm at the moment!

Love and big hugs to all the gang bugs, Jamie, Harvey, Lindy, susie, AQ, Lisa, Mrse, cvaeh sharkey, all the newbies and anyone I may have missed 

Gem x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi sugar... Lovely to meet you! Rome would've been where we would have been heading off for my birthday ... So jealous!!!! Was it fabulous? 

That's great re a fine line.... My hubby would shout at me too! I'm really pleased for you

I had a mild meltdown yesterday when I wiped (sorry) and there was blood.. Happened twice but not had anything today at all or since last one at 3pm yesterday 
.

Its funny that yoi never give this part a thought (well I didn't).. It was all about injecting and the stress of lots of different drugs in my system... Never thought nature would be the hardest part!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps, Melbram dr Drakeley did my lap. He was very good, and I thank him very much for my successful pregnancy, might be another option. Will pm you tomorrow with details x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey gem
I'm Sunday so a little more waiting than janey and sugar for me! 

Ps I'm pretty sure a visit with even a retired pope is a grandchildren telling story... Can't be that many people who get an audience! I've never met anyone!

Don't think it was pessaries as I go up the bum (sorry)!! I'm on another one a day now so that's fun! Anything that stops that scary wipe happening again, I will do
How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hi everyone - just checking in.

Good luck to all those who are testing this week. I was exactly the same Victoria... I had thought that the jabs were going to be the hard part but actually they are the easiest as you have full control over the situation. The ivf 2ww is just awful! You have my full sympathy. Not too much longer to go. I hope this week flies for you xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Haha I know Victoria, that's what hubby and I said, we were just queuing up for what we thought was St Peters church, and I said to hubby that's odd we're being fed away. Then a Swiss guard asked for our tickets and we said we were going to get them now thinking you had to pay to get in, then he told us to have a nice audience with the pope! Really shocked as we did try to get tickets but seemed to blag are way in! We're we 50 ft from the pope, super cool!

I'm dong ok, feel sick to be honest, although that may be the Pringles I've been craving. I bed chilling and about to go to sleep, super tired. I took it in turns with the pessaries as I found dong them in the bum caused me either constipation or diahorrea (sorry if that's tmi!)

Hope your doing well, Sunday will be here before you know it

X x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Haha!!! I'm lying here I'm bed also with one in... Desperate for the loo.. I used to struggle before these little buggers but oh no... Now.. I'm virtually unstoppable!! I did a third tub of Pringles today.. Lush. How far gone are you now?
Btw.. Today I emailed with a beautifully empassioned letter my mp and the rt hon Jeremy hunt! You would be proud!


----------



## Victoria1976

Ps hi too excited! Thanks.. Hope you are well? X


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Haha lindy love your bob boob story! 

Victoria glad the bleeding has stopped. Nothing stops the stress though the 2ww is awful!!
Janey hope your doing ok on your 2ww.
Sugarbutties, that is quite early to test, but saying that I did mine 2 days early, but I used a clear blue digital. The cheap test had a faint line, but it was a real squinty pale line.
Wishing you all the luck In the world.
Bum bullets are awful full stop! I hated them more than I did injecting and I hate needles!
I can't remember who said about veiny boobs, I'm on my phone and if I go over a page it deleted what I've already wrote, but I got really bad veiny boobs. The rest of my body has caught up too, I'm practically see through! 
Aq glad you had a good night.

Hope everyone is well love to all xxx


----------



## harley81

Oooh, it's very exciting here at the moment, all the best of luck to those ladies testing in the next few days :)

I used the superdrug tests, I found them really sensitive - even though hubby didn't believe at as the line was faint, so we ran out and got a clear blue to actually see the word 'pregnant'!


----------



## Sharkey

Just a quick update from me, will be on our way to the hospital In the next hour or so..... My stomach Is churning & Im gonna be sick If Im not careful.... Deep down I know there's a good chance that this pregnancy Is an Ectopic Pregnancy, Im hoping with everything we've got that It Is'nt but as they say - It's In god's hands xx Depending on the outcome will let you know later If not the next couple of days....

Lots of Love

Sharkey xxx


----------



## susiesue

Good luck Sharkey, everything crossed x


----------



## Melbram

Thinking of u sharkey xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hope everything goes ok sharkey. Thinking of you.

I've been sent home from work, feeling really poorly so lying on sofa in pjs feeling sorry for myself x


----------



## Sharkey

Can't believe It, we are pregnant :-0 Saw the sac, yolk & featal pole  We were blubbering Including the radiographer...... We've been dated at 6 weeks!! Must be a miracle & an unexpected one at that xxx Both of us are elated of course, never thought In a million years It would happen. Thank you for being there, means a lot xx


----------



## susiesue

Wow great news Sharkey :cloud9: So happy for you x I'm doing good thanks, running round after my energetic 16 month old but wouldn't change it for anything, feel so lucky every day xx 

Gemz hope you ok and feeling better soon? x 

How are the 2ww ladies getting on? X


----------



## Victoria1976

Fabulous news sharkey! Well done! You must be so happy! I'm thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Victoria1976

Sorry you feel poorly gemz xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Great news Sharkey :flower:

Get well soon Gem - hope you get over it quickly. Maybe its a pringles overdose he he xx


----------



## sugarbutties

Lovely news sharkey......that makes 2 of us! Did a digital test and I'm pregnant! Still in shock. not meant to test til.Fri, but I couldn't resist. will test again Fri....Eekk! Xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh I've not been on here for a while & there is sooooo much going on. Congratulations to both Sharkey & sugar :yipee: & best of luck to those currently going through a cycle. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Yey sharkey and sugar butties. Fabulous news!!! Keep the babydust flowing. Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Congratulations Sugar - fabulous news!! xx


----------



## cvaeh

Wow! Congratulations to you both x x x x


----------



## susiesue

Congrats Sugar, great news xx


----------



## KateAnn

Yippee, what lovely news! Congratulations Sharkey and Sugar! Lets hope all this baby dust continues!! 
Feeling hopeful and positive for us all
Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sharkey and sugar, mega congratulations!

Sharkey, if your six weeks now when is edd?

Tooexcited, nope although I ate a load of them the other night that's not the reason! I've got a uti, doctor confirmed it! :( antibiotics for me!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps lets hope this rush of bfps bring the rest of the ladies on here some luck too! Long may it continue!


----------



## Victoria1976

Oh gosh... Come on!!!! Well done sugar and sharky! Sprinkle some my way!! Xx
Ps gems... Ouch... Hope you are ok x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Congratulations sugar and sharkey :happydance: xxx


----------



## harley81

Congrats Sharkey and Sugar, fab news :) x


----------



## Melbram

Congratulations sharkey and sugar! Fab news &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Likklegemz

2 days to go Janey! Are you going to test tomorrow or wait till OTD?


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey.. Quick question... Does anyone know what happens after your test day? Do you go in to the hospital for bloods? Good luck janey... I'm starting to worry... I know it's still too soon but can't help myself.. No second line coming yet....


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria nothing really. On OTD whatever your result you phone the clinic. If you get a bfp you'll be booked in for ultrasound to see how your embryo is getting on. If its a bfn (as it was in my case) they offer you a councelling session, ask who you want your follow up with and arrange that. As far as I know you don't have any bloods done.


----------



## JaneyM

Hey Gemz & Victoria.... hubby is happy to test today, but I'm going to follow the rules and not tempt fate. 
I'm testing on Friday after work not in the morning - the reason for this is that I don't want to test before work & can't take the day off - I would leave it till Saturday but in a twist of back to front superstition I feel like I need to do a test at some point on Friday 13th too!
I don't have a clue, I don't have any symptoms which are different to bum bullet symptoms & my AF pains come & go with different levels of pain too - I think at first I was really positive with my perfect 5 day blasto but as days have gone on I'm getting more & more negative! More excited that I only have 4 bum bullets to go!
Is it normal to not want to test, thinking I might not test and see what happens! :) 
Question - Do you think it matters that I test in the afternoon, I'll be 11dp5dt, but know that it's better to test in the morning?

Victoria - you've still got a few days left yet, it could all change. Is this your first go? Fingers crossed for you lovely! XXX

Congratulations Sharkey & fellow Friday 13th tester Sugar.... wonderful news XXX


----------



## Likklegemz

Janey, I may be wrong but I thought you were supposed to test with fmu.

Good luck thou x


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations sugar and sharkey :happydance: :happydance: xx

Good luck testing janey and Victoria xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Oh janey you are unbelievably good and strong... I am a weak weak person! I'm not getting negative yet but if tomorrow is still negative I think I may start to be realistic....

So sorry for tmi - cm - quite a lot and gunky... not using cyclogest frontally so it's not that... So sorry to be gross it freaked me out

On a plus point just been stopped by some woman in a petrol station and given her business card with her stating 'we are always looking for strong, beautiful women to work for us'... The card is very ambiguous... Do you think she could be from a cult or those mad Avon women? But hey strong, beautiful ... That I will be take on a day like today!


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey janey yes.. First go x I believe in miracle stories... I just don't seem to get,one!


----------



## bugs

If you've waited till test day the HCG should be strong enough at any point in the day or you could always take a sample of your wee in the morning and use that later. Good luck girls xxx 

Congratulations on the pregnancy's ladies so lovely to see xxxx


----------



## sugarbutties

Janey....I understand not wanting to test, as its nice to keep hold of that feeling of "I may be pregnant". If Im honest, I just knew thats why I tested. I felt a little "drunk" in the mornings and my nipples are so sore. All early symptoms I experienced with my first pregnancy. 
I feel very tired today and have been experiencing really sharp shooting pains across my uterus area. Hope thats a positive and not a negative sign that something isnt right. Gosh, we worry about getting pregnant, then worry about keeping hold of our miracles.....worry, worry, worry!

Gemz.....Hope you are feeling ok today?

Victoria....still 5 days until your test date. Dont panic xxxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks sugar. Feeling a bit better, went back to docs today, she's a bit worried that I'm doing too much so has ordered me to rest - hence having a lazy day. Everyone's been saying it, but I suppose I trying to sort loads out in work before I go off. On the bright side she prescribed me pregacare which saved me 14 quid in telcos (as its 3 for 2 at the moment).

Loves not paying for prescriptions! 

How you doing? Think its totally normal what you are experiencing I was pretty much the same. X x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hope you feel better ASAP gemz xx


----------



## africaqueen

Sugar- CONGRATS! lovely news x

Janey- Good luck for Fri! x

Victoria- not long for u now either x

Gemz- Get well soon x

Lisa- Nice to see you x

Hi to Melbram, Bugs, Cvaeh, Susie, Jamie, Lindy and all the gang x


----------



## Victoria1976

Big fat negative again.... Be honest girls its starting to not look good is it? 8dp5dt (even trying to kid myself that as I had my transfer late in the afternoon I'm on,y 7.5)

I know what you are going to say... It's too early but google is full of positives at this point and negatives at this point see, to stay that way..


----------



## bugs

So sorry Victoria, it really is cruel. There is still time but my mantra was expect the worst but hope for the best xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria I'm sorry to hear this. My mantra was the same as bugs, expect the worst but hope for the best. there's still a small chance that this could change. I know when we did our first round of ivf I tested a day early and the result didn't change the next day, so you are prepared just in case. Have you taken the day off?

Ivf whilst giving us hope is so cruel when this happens. Sending you lots of hugs x x x


----------



## JaneyM

Oh Victoria, I'm so sorry about your latest test & not to give you hope but you do hear about tests changing. They give us OTD for a reason!!!
I'm the same as Bugs & Gemz... hubby is the opposite, we'll see what happens, not long for me & am dreading it as I think I know the result! :l
Hope you're ok... xxxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey
Come home early... I have horrific headache today and just feel terrible.. I know I still have three days to go before the test date but I think it would show a positive by now...
. Good luck tomorrow janey... X


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria I thought OTD was tomorrow! That's far too soon to test hun, one day early I think is fine and would give you an accurate result but not that early. My bfp didn't show for 4 days after due date x x x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

bit of a strange post but here goes i received a letter today for LWH about my frozen embryos (they have quite a few there) Now with me being with a new partner and both being able to have kids I wont be using them myself. I would hate them to just perish and would really love to donate them to someone who would use them but there is a problem on the letter it states that they dont accept embryos if you have used donated sperm which we did due to ex having azoospermia. Now i have just given them a ring to see if that is correct as i really would love to donate them and hopefully make a couples dreams come true and would hate the thought they would just perish and not be used. Jan wasnt there but spoke to a lovely lady called Claire who didnt know all the ins or outs but she belives it depends on the consent of the donor so i have to ring back tomorrow to speak with Jan and get all the details really do hope i can donate them i will be gutted if i couldnt and would have to leave them perish


----------



## Likklegemz

Wrighty I've not heard of that to be honest. I would think that given the donor gave consent in first place, it shouldn't be a problem but obviously it depends on the policies of the women's. I'm sure they'll give you an answer x x x


----------



## sugarbutties

Victoria.....there is still time hun. Ive heared lots of people not have a positive until test date. It is cruel though isnt it?

Janey.....thinking of you. got everything crossed 

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey sugar... It's wishful thinking now I think.... So sad.. Just keep welling up.. X
Good luck janey x


----------



## JaneyM

Looks like friday the 13th is a lucky day for hubby & I.... This morning I got my first ever BFP! We can't quite believe it but totally delighted it has worked. 
Thank you truly to everyone on this blog who has helped me during this process & good luck to all who have had their BFP's & masses of baby dust to those who are waiting for their BFPs. 
Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Well done janey x so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Janey massive congratulations hunni. So pleased for you! X x x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Congratulations to everyone who has had bfps. I keep popping on to see how everyone is doing. The forum is a life saver and all the ladies on here deserve medals. Xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Great news Janey - I am so pleased for you. Big hugs to you and your DH xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Janey. That's wonderful news :yipee: so so pleased for you. H&H 9 months :dance:

Victoria - as the other ladies have said its still early days. Hang in there, you never know :thumbup: lots of :dust: coming your way & the same for everyone else.

Really hope you all get your precious babies soon.

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## wrightywales

JaneyM said:


> Looks like friday the 13th is a lucky day for hubby & I.... This morning I got my first ever BFP! We can't quite believe it but totally delighted it has worked.
> Thank you truly to everyone on this blog who has helped me during this process & good luck to all who have had their BFP's & masses of baby dust to those who are waiting for their BFPs.
> Lots of love to all xxx

Congratulations hun so happy for you hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Janey massive congratulations! Xxxx

Victoria hope your ok, there's still a few days left. Xxx

Wrighty that sucks hope you get it sorted, lovely idea you wanting to donate them x


----------



## bugs

Congratulations Janey, it's such a nice feeling getting that BFP enjoy xxxx


----------



## harley81

Congrats Janey, fabulous news :)

Victoria, I tested a day early and although I did get a positive it was very faint. I think if I'd tested even a day earlier it would have been negative. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Victoria1976

Harley thanks for trying to reassure me. It feels like my period wants to come now... There is red blood there again. I am beyond devastated. I don't know if I can do this again.


----------



## bugs

It is hard Vic but I promise you, you do move on from it, to me the thought of not being a mum is harder than any 2ww and why I'm planning cycle #8 xxxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Gosh bugs. Number 8... I can't even imagine feeling like this 8 times over... It has to work for you xx


----------



## sugarbutties

Janey......so pleased for you! We will be due same day. How lovely? Oh so happy for you. Goty scan 3rd Oct. When's yours?

Victoria.....praying for you sweetie. Wishing for a bfp. 

I had to go to hewitt centre this afternoon for more pessaries. I take them the whole way through first trimester. Spoke to 3 nurses and not one said congratulations. Came out £112 lighter and totally deflated. I jays the lack of personals with them on our last cycle ot was so friendly don't know what's changed..except the.cost! Not going to let them spoil my joy!


----------



## Likklegemz

Sugar that's the spirt hunni! Stay happy, your scan will be here before you know it!


----------



## Victoria1976

Sugar.. Ignore them. You should be skipping with joy..
I'm sittin g here looking at a glass of red wine and about to drink it that's how sure I am :-( x


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria, I've pm'd you. I'm not gonna say cheer up but just give yourself a big hug from us all. Leave the wine and indulge in some fave hot chocolate, you never know what tomorrow may bring

Big hugs x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Janey- Congrats! i remember well how ecstatic i was to see my BFP's from my 2 pregnancies when i could manage to get pregnant natural. Nothing like it x

Victoria- As bugs said, it is hard but if this cycle has failed its onwards and upwards and it is only your 1st cycle. We will be starting cycle 4 next year and although never imagined i would be on this thread for 4yrs i still have hope that i will be a mother one day. Stay strong lovely x

Wrighty= How thoughtful! hope they sort it for you and that your embies make someone's life complete x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Melbram

Janey: huge congrats on your BFP! X 

Victoria: hoping you get your miracle BFP today if not keep that chin up, enjoy a little break then get back on that horse x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi melbram
Not tested but there is little point... Heavy bleeding now. It's been a tough day. Hubby and I almost had a row (my way of dealing with this is to focus ... I have written to my head of ccg, mp and jeremy hunt (SOS for health) about the fact warrington only offer one round). He is worried I will get too involved (which I will!)
Anyway, we stopped before we started and had a hug, he is more realistic about it not working where as I thought it was our turn... I really did and am so disappointed. 
I am worried I can't support pregnancies... I have such light periods I can't believe there is enough there for an embryo to bury in. I was worried about my lining and the fact it wasn't checked before the transfer. Looking into where and how I want to go about trying again to try and focus on something positive.... I can kid myself hey!


----------



## sugarbutties

Victoria....so gutted for you both. The feeling is awful and you feel anger. If focusing on your complaint keeps your mind occupied, then go for it. You need somewhere to channel your frustration. OH always get the backlash of our emotions, but thats what they are there for hun. You both need each other at this time.
Wont bother with any cliches, as its just basically cruel and unfair that we cant conceive naturally. Sending you lots of love and hugs. Open that bottle of red xxxx


----------



## bugs

So sorry Victoria, enjoy the wine and lots of it refocus and look forward. 

My way of coping is by planning our next steps if you think your lining is an issue question the clinic and it may be worth asking for your notes to look through xxxx


----------



## susiesue

Victoria I'm so sorry Hun that it wasn't your time :hugs: Enjoy your wine and like the others have said, it's tough but you will get through it. We are here for any support you need. 
I have v light periods, about 2 days, I've always worried about that but during my cycle they said my lining was fine. You could maybe raise it at your follow up but try not to worry as I don't think it's a major factor. Big hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Just a quick one from me I'm exhausted after spending the day with my twin terror sisters!

Victoria, I'm so sorry hun. Do whatever keeps your mind occupied, grieve for what you've gone through,but have hope for your future. Sending lots of hugs, and hope. Hope you enjoyed your wine and you've taken it easy. If you can take some time off work x

Sorry for lack of personals but think I'm about to fall asleep! Love to all the gang x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

So sorry Victoria. It sucks but i was your 1st cycle and no matter how sad you feel now you will get over the fail and be raring to go again and LOTS of ladies get their BFP 2nd time around. Its actually not as common as it seems for women to get a BFP on their 1st cycle. Those that do are incredibly lucky. Thinking of you. Stay strong xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Thanks Africa.. I have good moments where I'm 'well yoi know what I'm so lucky in so many other areas, I bet ivf just wasn't for me and I'll get a natural' (we have no issues (we know of)) and then moments of 'I will never be a mum' which is something I could maybe live with, but I couldn't bear the idea of not seeing my hubby with a child of our own. 
I guess it early days.. We are about to book flights to go away on Thursday so at least I o my have to go through a few days of everyone being so nice.. That's the bit I find hard as I'm just trying to keep it together. Hope everyone else is well x

Can't help think of those of you who got your bfp and how different you weekend must have been! Hope it was every bit as wondrous as I imagine xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria there's nothing I can say or do to make you feel better, but know you are in my thoughts. Spend some time with hubby having a break and enjoying each others company and one day you'll get there too. Take it easy and look after yourself, hear when you need some one to tak. Big hugs hunni x x x


----------



## sugarbutties

Have a well deserved break Victoria. Come back refreshed ready to go again (if that's what you decide). Lots of love xx


----------



## africaqueen

Victoria, you are already looking at the positives of the situation by saying that you may get a natural ;) that is a HUGE plus point. Something than can never happen for some of us so keep that in your mind and look at how many women get pregnant naturally following a fail, even a few in this thread ;) Enjoy your hol and life will sort itself out. xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Thank you Africa... I see under you post that life hasn't dealt you the easiest of hands on this front either.. Have you any plans for your future? X


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah iv been thru the mill :(
lost both tubes in 2010 due to ectopics and then we have had 3 failed cycles since. I have poor egg quality too just to add to the mix. I won't give up though. Just before my mum died in 2011 she told me i would have my baby one day and i truly believe that as my mum was very good at foreseeing things :) We will try one more cycle with my own eggs next year and if that fails we will have a DE cycle in 2015 god willing xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls just a vey quick one from me as I'm planning an early night

Saw this and thought it may be of interest to some of you, not sure if anyone has already seen it so apologies if you have

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23897664


----------



## sugarbutties

Victoria....have a lovely well earned break hunnie. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Hope you are all well

Ive had the go ahead to donate my embryos :) just need to sort out when i will be able to visit liverpool for counselling and blood test which will be hard as im now living near swansea so not an easy train trip like it used to be :/ OH has to come too and hes busy with work at the moment so dont think we will get round to it until sometime next year at the earliest (we have till 2020 to sort it) but its nice to know i can donate and hopefully help a couples dreams come true :)


----------



## harley81

Reading that message made me cry, I think you're amazing, what a wonderful gift :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Wrighty that's amazing! Youll be hopefully giving the gift of a child to someone who is unable too. It's a shame you can't do a tele conference though.

I hope this isn't insensitive, given that we've still got lots of ladies on here waiting for their bfp and pregnancy, but just wanted to share with all you fab ladies as you've been with me on my journey that my 20 week scan yesterday went really well. Baby's perfect if a bit of a wriggler so gave the poor woman a bit of a breakdown. Didn't find out the sex as we wanted to keep it a suprise.

Sending love to all the gang, AQ, Mrse, cvaeh, bugs, Lindy, Lisa, wrighty, susiesue, Jamie, Harley, Victoria, janey, Tooexcited, sugar and anyone else I've missed (there's lots of us now!) x x x


----------



## Melbram

Wrighty: that is fab news and such a lovely thing to do

Gems: glad to hear your scan went well bet your starting to show now :) 

afm attended follow up today with Dr Troupe - lovely guy. As I though egg quality is being affected by OHSS but on the whole I have lots of eggs and OH's sperm are almost in normal ranges! count is 13mil (average has now been brought down from 20mil to 15mil which I didnt know until today) and his motility and morphology are normal. If we keep fit and healthy then there is no real reason why we couldnt get a natural BFP. I feel much more hopeful now


----------



## Sharkey

Wrighty; that's a wonderful thing that you are doing..... Giving a couple a family that they truly deserve xxx 

Gemz; really pleased that your scan went well, yey!!! xx

Melbram; brilliant news you have had at the follow up!! Get at it like rabbits, de-stress & relax... It will happen when you least expect It xxx

AFM; nothing to report other than we are counting the days till our 12wk scan....

Hello to all the gang, too numerous to mention these days!!! xxxxx


----------



## bugs

Hope everyone is well just popping in to see how everyone is. I'm just sitting having my hair coloured ready for my 32nd Bday tomorrow. Where I will eat lots and drink even more. Won't be doing another cycle till next year so taking full advantage. Have a nice weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Have a lovely birthday Bugs x


----------



## Sharkey

Happy Birthday for 2moz Bugs & enjoy yourself  xx


----------



## africaqueen

Wrighty- Wonderful gift you will be giving someone x

Melbram- Wow! that is fab news! i would give ANYTHING to be able to have a shot at natural conception so i am so made up for you x

Bugs- Happy 32nd birthday for tomorrow! i turned 32 in May and i also drank and ate a lot. Not what we wanted but it is what it is for now so enjoy and i hope our 33rd birthdays see us on fruit juice cos we are preggo x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I have been approached by slimming world head office to be a consultant so i go to a open evening end of Oct! Eeek. Could be a fab career for me. Lost 2 stone 7lbs since end of May so feeling a lot better about myself and can't wait for me an dh's holiday to Spain in 2wks time xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey all
Home tomorrow but been a busy bee! Am a political vigilante! Today I have had emails for, a dame and a sir!! Shows my degree in politics was worth it!

Gemz.. Lovely news.. Thrilled for you Hun
Melbram.. Wonderful news x 
Africa.. That's amazing .. Well done you
Wrighty what a wonderful gift xx

So. I'm still sad. But I'm also 'on one' which gets me through! X


----------



## Victoria1976

Bugger! Bugs .. Happy birthday for tomorrow xx


----------



## cvaeh

Happy birthday Bugs x x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs happy birthday!!!! I'm on my phone so can't chat properly, but Victoria your not alone with the politics degree! I was just silly and did a phd in it too! Graduated this year so officially a doctor!


----------



## KateAnn

Happy birthday Bugs! Hope you have a fab night! 

No news at the moment from me, next appointment is Friday 11th October- still hoping we might be able to start our first round of ivf at end of oct or November. Although my acupuncturist has said if its going to be late on in the year she thinks we should wait until January!! 
Omg, the waiting is killing me! 
So tempted to get another puppy.......

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Any thoughts on natural ivf folks? X


----------



## Victoria1976

Ps sorry gemz.. Shall refer to you as dr gemz from now on! Xx


----------



## wrightywales

Happy Birthday Bugs xx


----------



## TooExcited

Happy birthday Bugs xx

Hi Victoria - I don't have any personal knowledge of natural ivf nor do I know anyone who has been through it. Have you seen the thread on this board about it? Xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Nope but also looking at private costs now... Presume climic don't charge for tests and consults they already did?


----------



## clarkea

Hi ladies. Not posted for a while as been very ill with ohss. Anyway im through the other side and am starting a medicated fet cycle. My down reg injections start on 9th oct. Nervous :/. 
Hope all u ladies are well x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi Clarke... Xx


----------



## clarkea

Hi there x


----------



## Sharkey

Hi everyone  Hope you all are okay xx

Just thought some of you girls might want to read this with regards to low amh etc!!! It's very Interesting Indeed x

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-24332772

If the link doesn't work then search " early menopause " on the BBC News website.....

Lots of Love

Sharkey xxxx


----------



## bugs

Thanks for the birthday messages ladies. Victoria I've seen a little on natural IVF it seems to be cheaper as you don't take vast amounts of drugs and as it suggests they work with your natural cycle sometimes using clomid to stimulate you and they aim to retrieve just a very small amount of eggs in the aim that they will be of better quality. The success rates are a lot lower than standard IVF though. I think it's normally recommended for older ladies or ladies with a low AMH. I considered it but decided it wasn't for me xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi everyone.

Did you all see Prof Kingsland on the bbc news talking about the awakening ovaries breakthrough before? he was very articulate and explained the process 'beautifully' to quote the newsreader. Lol. Gives a glimmer of hope to those of us with DOR but i would imagine it to be super expensive as still in its infancy xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

H AQ, I didn't see it! I should like to see it, do you know if its on BBC iplayer? I saw the article though and it was fascinating. Mant to post it online earlier, but sharkey posted it before me!

Not much on my end, ate something on Sunday that didn't agree me and I've had nothing but vomiting and diarrhea since! Finally calmed down this morning so nice to be back to my usual self. Sorry for lack of personals but wanted to poop in and say hello!

Love to all x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi lovelies. Hope you are all well. Xxx

My acupuncturist did natural ivf and luckily got twin girls. Xxx


----------



## clarkea

Lindylou said:


> Hi lovelies. Hope you are all well. Xxx
> 
> My acupuncturist did natural ivf and luckily got twin girls. Xxx

Hi. What do you mean your acupuncturist did natural ivf? X


----------



## Likklegemz

Good morning all, hope your all having a lovely start to the weekend. Nothing much to report over here, just thought I'd pop in and see how you are all doing. 

Hope everyone is well and thinking of you all

Gem x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi everyone.

Not much to contribute but wanted to say hi and i hope you are all ok x

AFM- Off to Spain for a week on Thur with dh for much needed break :) cannot wait. xxx


----------



## wrightywales

africaqueen said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Not much to contribute but wanted to say hi and i hope you are all ok x
> 
> AFM- Off to Spain for a week on Thur with dh for much needed break :) cannot wait. xxx

Hope you have a lovely time x


----------



## Victoria1976

Have a lovely time x

I have become a political vigilante! We only get one round funded where I live (although 5 miles one way and 10 another you get 3)

Had a meeting with MP on Friday and now getting everyone I know to lobby him and also the head of the CCg.. I just don't get how it can be so unfair as to who gets what.... I have also written to every health editor in the major press today so lets see what happens...


----------



## Likklegemz

AQ hope you have a lovely holiday, you deserve it!

Victoria, you go hunni! I'd be kicking ass too!


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, 
Hope you are all doing well?!
Tomorrow morning I am going in for my endo-scratch which will be cycle day 8 for me. Looks like we will be starting DR around about 23rd Oct. Feeling excited, nervous and optimistic! So many emotions and not even started meds yet! I need some positive stories....! Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Kate ann :) hope you are 1st time lucky xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck for tomorrow kateann

X x x


----------



## KateAnn

Ouch ouch ouch ouch!!!! And now I have to go to school! I'm such an emotional wreck!! Don't think I'm cut out for all this stuff!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Aww hun it gets easier x x


----------



## Lindylou

Happy holidays AQ xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- We are cut out for much more than you image possible ;) x

Lindy- Thank you :) hope all is good with you and Thomas x

Hi to Gemz, Melbram, Bugs, and all the gang xxx


----------



## bugs

AQ have an amazing holiday, I'm sure it's very much needed. 

Well I have my first phone consultation with the clinic in Greece tomorrow I'm very nervous xxxx


----------



## KateAnn

Good luck with the call Bugs- hopefully some exciting times ahead for you! 

I have a quick question if anyone can help me.... 
We are hopefully starting DR this month, we will find out at appointment on Friday for definite (considering I had endo scratch this week, I would definitely think we are!)anyway, the nurse said DR starts around about cycle day 22/23,but I naturally ovulate around day 18/19. Will we be able to have one last try naturally or will we be told not to, due to starting DR drugs a few days later? Am sure I read somewhere not to as the drugs could cause miscarriage or problems etc. I know I'll be able to check on Friday but I prefer going to appointments already clued up! 

Also my head teacher in school told me today that any more time off for appointments or treatment now has to be unpaid leave. I'm a bit cross as I never have any days off sick and there are a few members of staff who are off sick all the time!!!!!grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## bugs

You will be told to use contraception as you are quite right the treatment drugs could be harmful. 

I think your head teacher is being quite harsh, maybe check with your HR dept as I think treatment appointments are covered xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Katyann- i am not sure on the rules but my head has always given me time off for appointments and i have always taken time off sick for treatment. Have a look on the unions site as i am sure it says you are allowed time off for appointments for it and if treatment causes sickness or anxiety normal sick rules appl. Like you i never have any other time off and loads of people are definitely off more than their three episodes in a rolling year. X x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Thanks, I will check with union but my head said she has spoken to my local education authority and because its an 'elective' treatment, it has to be unpaid leave. She then went on to compare it to 'cosmetic surgery' and said that because 'I am choosing to do it' that's why!!! As if I am choosing to be infertile and have ivf!!!!!! Absolute joke!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Kateann mines the opposite and I went thru a whole load of problems with work over time off for appointments, ec, et and so on

Legally an employer doesn't have to give you paid time off for appointments unless their antenatal ones. That's the only one covered by the law. My employer made me deduct that time off for appointments so I had to work at other times to cover that time off.

The exception to this is if you are having a procedure at a hospital therefore this is allowed as 'sick leave' and it's not elective so tell them to big off.

Following et you are considered as pregnant in the eyes of the law and therefore any sickness (up to two weeks after a negative pregnancy test if the worst happened) as pregnancy related sickness and therefore paid as as sick pay from employer or SSP

hope that helps, on phone in work so struggling to type a lot I can give you loads more info if needed


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies, well I had my phone consultation with Peny and she believes that my protocol of just menopur and of such a high dose wasn't the best. She has recommended a course of antibiotics to improve OH 's swimmers and she wants us to go to Athens in December for an aquascan and they'll do an SA on the OH. Then fingers crossed we'll cycle in Jan. She said she didn't want to hear any talk of donor eggs as I'm just a baby which after being told by the last clinic donor eggs was the only way this was a very pleasant surprise xxxx


----------



## KateAnn

Eeeeek!!! That is exciting Bugs!!!! Xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

How exciting bugs... Everything crossed for you... Xx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, so I had my appointment today and have got all my meds from the pharmacy, got my injection teach on Tuesday and we are all systems go for DR on 21st! Oct! Slightly concerned about all the drugs but hey ho.... Here's hoping it will all help! Worked out that test date will be first week of December! Xx


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls can I join you? I've been having treatment at CRM in London and am on cd1 of an unmediated FET cycle with my last embryo, assuming it doesn't work or that it doesn't survive the thaw, I'm going straight into a fresh cycle at the hewitt centre in 4 weeks time. My consultant is manchester based, I live in Cheshire. 

I've signed all the hewitt centre consents so that we are all ready to go. Hoping I won't need the fresh cycle but with 2 failed cycles chalked up already I not very optimistic.


----------



## Likklegemz

Kateann, glad your getting that one step closer

Bugs, yey for such a positive call. Sounds really promising and can't wait to see you celebrate your bfp soon

Captin - welcome! :) were usually a very chatty bunch and are all there for one another

Not much going on for me at the moment, other than lots of back ache! :( tired a lot and wishing hubby was home permanently! :( missing him lots

Hi to all the gang, and home everyone has a lovely weekend x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome captin

Great news bugs x


----------



## MrsE75

Hi ladies 

I can't keep up other than bugs that's great news 

Hi to everyone new and pay buddies. 

Nothing new from me so just checking in xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone! 
Injection teach went well today, although it probably helps that I'm diabetic so used to injection! The size of the needles scared me a bit then I realised those massive ones wouldn't be the ones going in me!! 
Feeling excited about starting down reg on Monday! 

On a different note, we have found a puppy to join our family! He is only 11 days old at the moment so we won't be bringing him home until 1st December! I hope my other doggy, who is 5, will love him! Can't wait to get him!! 

How are all you ladies doing?? 
Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls I'm still away so can't catch it properly with news. This article was in the mail this morning - please double check it thou as the mail does tend to be well the mail

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...oosts-chance-getting-pregnant-half-price.html

Though it might interest some of you

Big hugs x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey
Had my meeting today with consultant obs and he said that as I responded well in last cycle we should just do the sake again.. I however feel a little like it didn't work, so can't we do anything a little different

16 eggs at EC
13 fertilised
Only 2 left at 5dt
1 et and none frozen
Fresh bleed 4dp5dt progesterone upped but bled again 9dp5dt

I asked about a new protocol and he said maybe do short.. There is no real clinical difference in terms of success and they are considering adopting this policy for all IVf but hubby is now concerned if we don't follow the same as before we may not get such a large number 

I don't feel very reassured to be honest and I left knowing I will be paying 5k. It with no confidence at all...
Any advice guys


----------



## Victoria1976

Ps hi kate ann xx welcome.. These guys were a huge support to me and wish you all the luck... Ps my pooch got me through the last weeks... Made me get up and walk him when I wanted to curl up and gave me a wet kiss when I had a little cry


----------



## bugs

Hi Victoria, can I ask what protocol you were on and how many stimms, I got fobbed off with the lets not change anything line and I think just small changes can make a huge difference. 

I also used to bleed early on my first 3 cycles I spotted early which led to AF it can be a sign of low progesterone. I eventually switched to progesterone injections and I now don't bleed till I stop them. At the same time my friend bled early on her 1st cycle and got a BFN but on her FET she spotted early but is now pregnant so maybe just ask to increase the dose of pessaries from the start xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey bugs... That's what I don't want... I want confidence that they think I am doing the right thing... So guys please help ASAP 

Am about to book the consult for private... Who would you ask to be under? Please let me know ASAP x


----------



## nicijones

Hi victoria,
I used to be on this thread about 2 years ago and always keep reading up on people's progress. 
We had to pay for all 3 of my cycles as my partner has a son. I was under dr Kingsland for each of my treatments and he was fabulous! 
Wising u all on this thread lots and lots of baby dust and never give up! 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## bugs

Hi Victoria, I was under Mr Kingsland for my 1st 2 cycles but I've got too many issues now. That's why I'm going abroad as I do feel I'll be treated as an individual coz if I've learnt anything in all this it's one size definately doesn't fit all. 

Oh and I've done long and short protocol and it didn't make a difference although I do prefer short (less injections) xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all, hope everyone is well. Quick post from me as I can hardly hear myself think with all the building work going on at my house!

Victoria, I can't comment or make any suggestions on what should be changed, as I've only do e one cycle of IVF too. However, Dr Kingsland was the doctor I was seeing and I found him tobe very helpful and professional. He's also the clinical lead so, whilst he doesn't do that many appointments, although privately I know he has extra sessions and evening appointments why not ask to see him? He's clearly I charge and also sits on the hefa so he does know his stuff. He might have a suggestion. Just because you have a private consultation there doesn't mean you have to then have IVF if you don't feel like your getting the answers you want or the reassurance you need.

Let me know how you get on.

Love to all the gang, and hope everyone is doing well, AQ, bugs, cvaeh, Mrse, loveto, Jamie, wrighty, Harvey, nic, Victoria and anyone else I've missed x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

How are you gem? Feeling ok? Xx how was the hols x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Victoria, I'm doing well thanks. Just seem to be really tired, and I've had the dreaded piles which hasn't been pleasant. Other than that everything's going well. Got midwife appointments this week so excited to see what happens.

How you feeling now? Have you made a decision on what your going to do? X x x


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me posting on here, this is about my sister not myself.

She is waiting to be referred for IVF through Liverpool's women's hospital and is at the age of 33. I was just wondering how long the referrals took for you ladies? and also how many free IVF treatments do you receive?

I would be really grateful for any replies :flower: And lots and lots of luck for successful IVF/ICSI treatments for you all :dust:


----------



## harley81

Hi and welcome :). My husband and I were referred last September or October, we had the open evening and blood taken in December, then cycle started 27th Feb. It depends which primary care trust she's under as to how many goes, I was under Liverpool, which meant we could have had 2 nhs goes. We were very lucky and only needed one :) x


----------



## Becki09

Me and Hubby had our referral processed on 27th March, our patient opening evening was on 22nd May, and our bloods were done in June, our paperwork was signed off in July, we received our Drugs in August, ready to start treatment in September. 

We were funded for 2 NHS attempts, but luckily it worked first time. Just got to hope our little apple pip stay's put :)

Wishing your sister the best of Luck


----------



## jessicasmum

harley81 said:


> Hi and welcome :). My husband and I were referred last September or October, we had the open evening and blood taken in December, then cycle started 27th Feb. It depends which primary care trust she's under as to how many goes, I was under Liverpool, which meant we could have had 2 nhs goes. We were very lucky and only needed one :) x

Thank you for your reply :flower:

Congratulations on being successful first time :D

My sister is under Liverpool also but seems to be taking a bit the referral going through.


----------



## jessicasmum

Becki09 said:


> Me and Hubby had our referral processed on 27th March, our patient opening evening was on 22nd May, and our bloods were done in June, our paperwork was signed off in July, we received our Drugs in August, ready to start treatment in September.
> 
> We were funded for 2 NHS attempts, but luckily it worked first time. Just got to hope our little apple pip stay's put :)
> 
> Wishing your sister the best of Luck

Thank you for replying :flower:

Congratulations on being successful first time :D here's to a happy healthy 9 months :dust:

Hopefully my sister doesn't have to wait too much longer FX


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi gemz
Oh dear.. Never had the little buggers but sure they are not pleasant.. 
All going well with pregnancy?

I'm ok.. Good and bad days to be honest... Have a private appointment with mr Kingsland next week so we will see.. Just feel sick at how much money this is and how it all could end again... I was so crushed last time I thought (and do still wonder) if I will ever feel like I used to before Ttc.. Feels like my confidence has been knocked and I feel older!! I'm just hoping he can reassure me as an individual and not just another ivf patient...


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi Jessica mum.. Welcome.. We only got t one (bloody unfair) under our CCg so it's dependent.... Wishing her all the luck in the world x


----------



## Victoria1976

Becki09 - huge congrats...
Hope you don't mind my asking .. Was there a reason for the short protocol.. We had a meeting last week where they said we could try either....


----------



## bugs

Hi Vic, did you do the long protocol on your nhs go ? 

The reason they do long for most women especially NHS cycles is because it's cheaper. Cetrotide which is used on the SP for anything between 10-15 days is £28 per injection and you do one a day, whereas buserelin which is used on the LP is about £40-£50 per bottle and you need 2 maybe 3 tops so to me that's why he's not bothered to which as you'll be footing the bill it all comes down to cost at the end of the day xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Victoria

Hope you get somewhere next week. I know what you mean about the massive blow of your cycle failing - you think for sure that it's going to work and it's a blow when it doesn't

Everything's progressing fine, just back ache getting annoying!

Jessicamum, welcome and I'm really sorry she has started on the ivf journey. As others have said it depends on where she's up to to investigations and reason for infertility. When mine was confirmed as haldros in march, I was referred straight away, attend a pie in May/June then started cycle in late July.

I too was in Liverpool so qualified for two goes. Sorry if I've missed
It but do they have any children from a previous relationship? As others will say if that's the case - even if they don't live with them, or they are not biologically related to your sister - you don't qualify for nhs treatment which is unfair

Wishing her a successful journey x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Wow bugs.. Isn't that a load of crap... I would not mind if this was tattoo removal or a mole or drug addiction even.. 

I am unexplained and I often wish they would find something so we could try to fix it but its so heart numbing this whole thing... I truly cannot believe we will be spending the money we saved for private education or a fantastic hobby for our children on a treatment that if I lived in runcorn I'd get for free. Sorry to sound a little bitter but I am!! 

How's it all going with the Athens clinic ? X


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi gemz
How far gone are you now? I wish you all the health in the world .. You have been a good online friend to me ..

I worry about round two .. I don't know if I'm strong .. Thinking about counselling? Even though the nhs round has now completed I was wondering if they would support me with this at LWH?


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here since our dismal failed 2nd ivf attempt in January.
We got as far as egg collection but only three shrivelled up follies I think!!
Lovely to see old and new faces and congratulations to the new bumps. Not sure how I got coerced to do this again as it was too painful but we are now on day 5 stimming for a short protocol. Follicles not looking good again so I despair already! Just wanted to ask... Our two cycles were using fostimon and this has been jibbed for merianol.. 8 amps I might add.. How hard am I?! Just wondered if there is anyone out there who has suffered any side effects using merianol? I went for my second scan today and was very tearful.. The same in work?? Glad to be back to share this with those in the know. Gill xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi gill.. I cried at everything.. Husband found it very hard to argue with me as I'd just meltdown in seconds! But then again you are understandably having a very tough time so be kind to yourself xx I wish you huge luck x


----------



## bugs

Vic if I'm really honest I don't believe in unexplained. I think there has to be a reason but they class it as unexplained once you've exhausted the few shitty tests they offer on the nhs. I think if your unexplained and ivf hasn't worked in the 3 recommend goes then there has to be an issue. They told me my only issue was my damaged tubes but failed to mention my AMH was pretty shite and now we've had the immunes done we know there's other issues there so unexplained my arse. 

Sorry if that was harsh but just my opinion. Sammy I haven't been on that stimm before but I hear it's good for egg maturity. Good luck and I hope you get some good eggs xxxx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## bugs

I meant to say Vic aswell I know how you feel about the NHS treatment my OH has kids already so we don't qualify for any treatment so I'm always happy to grumble about that topic xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Victoria1976 said:


> Hi Jessica mum.. Welcome.. We only got t one (bloody unfair) under our CCg so it's dependent.... Wishing her all the luck in the world x

Thank you for reply :flower:

Really sorry you only got the one :( It seems so unfair that it can be different for everyone, it really feels like with everything with my sister they are dragging their feet over, I really hope she hears something by the time the year is out.


----------



## jessicasmum

Likklegemz said:


> Jessicamum, welcome and I'm really sorry she has started on the ivf journey. As others have said it depends on where she's up to to investigations and reason for infertility. When mine was confirmed as haldros in march, I was referred straight away, attend a pie in May/June then started cycle in late July.
> 
> I too was in Liverpool so qualified for two goes. Sorry if I've missed
> It but do they have any children from a previous relationship? As others will say if that's the case - even if they don't live with them, or they are not biologically related to your sister - you don't qualify for nhs treatment which is unfair
> 
> Wishing her a successful journey x x x

Thank you for reply :flower:

The investigation is complete for my sister and husband, they were meant for her to start taking Clomid but after further test with her husbands sperm they said they don't think clomid be any point and for them to go straight to trying IVF. So the fertility problems are on both sides, they think she could possible have polycystic ovaries but she just doesn't ovulate very much.
I apologise for not knowing the correct names of their diagnoses of infertility.

She found out in july that they would need IVF but was told to lose weight and then get in touch for the process to start for the referral, she now has lost the weight but still waiting to hear anything.

No neither her or her husband have any children.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Jessica

Think I understand now why there's been a delay. The nhs can refuse to treat a patient if their bmi is greater than 30. So it sounds like as her bmi was greater than this, that's what's delayed the process. I'd get back in touch with the Hewitt centre and explain the circumstances - might give them a kick. If they haven't received it - she can go back to the Gp and asked to be referred.

Hope that helps x x x


----------



## jessicasmum

Likklegemz said:


> Hi Jessica
> 
> Think I understand now why there's been a delay. The nhs can refuse to treat a patient if their bmi is greater than 30. So it sounds like as her bmi was greater than this, that's what's delayed the process. I'd get back in touch with the Hewitt centre and explain the circumstances - might give them a kick. If they haven't received it - she can go back to the Gp and asked to be referred.
> 
> Hope that helps x x x

She had to wait to start the process of her referral until she had lost the weight but since losing the weight she then informed the hospital that she had lost the weight and so the referral process was started, she had to send yet more forms they sent a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Victoria1976

Grrrr bugs... I'm so with you.. So cross! 

Anyway.. I called LWH to ask for counselling today.. Something I've been too scared to do as i am afraid if is too talking I won't stop and then ill meltdown but know it's the right thing to do.

I'm with prof Kingsland on Monday and sp nervous he will not treat me like an individual and make me feel confident in staying at LWH


----------



## Victoria1976

Oops sorry... I just want to feel like they really want to help... I really need this to work..

So.. Anyway.. Used my clear blue this month (if we can save 6k ill do anything!) and today is the BIG O ... So glad we have been giving it a good try this week (sorry) 

Please send some good vibes x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Vic, hope you enjoyed last night! ;) how you feeling x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey gemz! As we all probably know it's not as much fun when you have been timing it for two years. But deed was done! I have been feeling better this morning as just spent the entire of last night in tears.. I think I am having a delayed reaction to the failure as I was upset but ok before and now I am feeling very fragile. I'm worried that if I start really letting go and crying I won't stop!
I also have the most horrendous spots on my chin which I don't normally get so presuming this is all the lovely hormones... 

Hoes you though Hun x


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria, after our fail last year I was a mess for about three months, I then started a counselling session away from the Hewitt centre and unloaded for several weeks. It really was the best decision I made. It helped clear my head, plus it was at a time I could actually grieve for what had happened. I'd recommend it hun, plus there are other places if you feel uncomfortable going to the women's. Besides crying is good for the soul! Sending hugs X X 

I'm ok thanks hun, I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and is proper full of cold now. I woke up the other night with horrible pins and needles in my foot, tried to stop it and made it worse! Had cramp there all week so glad to see the back of this week.

Love to all sorry for lack of personals x x x


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi all, popped back on here last week after a long break and heartache! Seems very quiet here are you all hibernating from this foul weather! Update from me...
Roller coaster week as our short protocol seems to be failing dismally. This is our third attempt at LWH. The first was a long protocol and abandoned mid cycle. The second was a short one and we got to egg collection, only 3 eggs and none made it. After a break we are trying for one last shot as we have now self funded three times in two years!!
We were told last week that it wasn't looking hopeful as I had no activity in my right ovary and small follicles in my left. They told us to carrying on stimming but we accepted the inevitable and had a good cry and a big row! Went back and now a bigger follicle in the right?! And a few dinky ones. If the right plays ball we may have something to remove. It's just such a cruel game!! Due back for a scan on Monday so willing my ovaries to produce a miracle. 
I am made up for the ladies who are with bump since I last came on here.. A hope for all! Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Just popped in to say hi and throw babydust around &#128536;&#128536; xxx 

Back to work next week sadly. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sammy- Wishing you lots of luck. multiple fails drain the life out of you and i hope this is your time x

Gemz- Hope all well with u hun x

Lindy- How are u and Thomas doing? x

Hi to Bugs, Victoria and all the gang xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok!? No news from me really. I am currently on day 13 of down reg. Have baseline scan booked for Tuesday- still waiting for AF to show although have been light spotting for 4 days! So annoying when you actually want it to show up!!! Is it common to be a few days late on buserelin? 

We picked up our new pup on Friday- he is gorgeous and has settled in well with our older dog. Really good to have something else to think about apart from baby making! 
Back to work for me tomorrow after a week off- gutted!!!!
Love to all xx


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi AQ, thank you.. Yep, multiple fails is soul destroying! Where are you up to? I think you were just embarking on more appointments when I was last on here?
This will be our last one as time is against us and the cost has been phenomenal! I have taken two weeks off from my stressful job and to take our minds off ivf we ripped out the living room. What a mistake!' Too tired and stressed to do anything, two dusty plaster covered rooms and a sore stomach/ headaches making it impossible to be even bothered. 
Positive vibes to all you ladies x


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi Kate Ann,

I had a very very long cycle on buserlin so yes it can take a while to show! After that it gets easier! I was very tearful during down reg so it was great to start the happy drugs! 

X


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi Sammy
Just had a little cry reading your mail... It's so unfair... I went to a christening today (2nd in a week!) and had all the usual ' gosh poor you... At least you can drink today rather than looking after the kids' shit we have probably all had... Even had a 'well we just can't bloody stop making them'... I laughed it off and got a little tipsy! And then sat there smugly as their sugar induced hyperactive kids went mental! 
I don't know what to say to you so just wanted to send my love x

Ps kate ann good luck love

Pps in with prof Kingsland tomorrow... Please please treat me like a person and now a hospital number....


----------



## Likklegemz

KateAnn yey for starting. Hopefully everything is progressing nicely, and you'll keep us all updated on your progress! Keeping everything crossed! Glad your new puppy has settled in well, I really would love another dog (when we moved back to Liverpool he went to my in laws and they've become so attached to him, we can't bear to part them from one another!)! X x x

Sammy, I don't think you were on when I started my IVF journey. Your story pulled at my heart strings.wishing you all the luck for tomorrow, fx things will take a turn for the better!

Victoria, fx crossed for your appointment tomorrow. Dr Kingsland was great for us, don't be afraid to write lots of notes down / questions etc and ask him. I found him really helpful. Hopefully you'll get some answers tomorrow - let me know how you get on.

Not much to report on hither be end, just tired and need sleeps ll the time. 

Love to all the gang and hope everyone is doing well

Big hugs x x x x


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi Victoria, no tears.. We all have to be positive. My story is totally crap but there are so many in the same situation. My hubby and I have a very supportive relationship and despite the down days we have to laugh together too. Our new joke is that when we go tomorrow I will just have one massive goose egg which will be impossible to remove! Not sure when you are there tomorrow? I'm at 12.30. Mr Kingsland is lovely so if anything he will do his best.
Gemz.. Yes you were on here which is a great positive to see how things have turned out.
I know what you mean about all the thoughtless comments though Victoria ! My mum keeps saying she can't wait for another grandchild??? I have two gorgeous nephews who are 3&2.. If fact the eldest is a jinx as he was the reason we wanted to try for our own. But if nothing I have been blessed with lots of cuddles and the chance to he a cool Aunty.

Sending good vibes to all xxxxx


----------



## Victoria1976

How did it go Sammy? I was in there about the same time and was looking and guessing! I was in the suit with long brown hair... No rose or copy of paper tucked under my arm though!
I am officially in love with mr Kingsland... Filled me with confidence and the first laugh in a long time!


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria, I'm so so pleased to hear you say that! Or should that be see you write that! Dr K got me to laugh too, which is a miracle considering the steps we go through eh? What did he suggest?

Sammy, I've had a look back over old posts, I remember now! I'm so sorry I'm useless at the moment! Hope everything went well gem x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

He talked about how we had a triumphant failure! I loved that... He told me what we should do... Both me and husband thought he was fantastic and could not be happier we spent the money to meet him and know we are under his care now. I am under no illusions that it's all going to work ... He just helped me feel it might... Off for counselling tomorrow also so hoping my horrendous dark cloud may lift...
How's you gemz?
Aq - you well? Sammy hope it went well.. Kate hope you are feeling ok


----------



## Victoria1976

-


----------



## Sammy1224

Victoria.. I was the one who got my appointment an hour wrong due to my stupid stupid husband! We waltzed in at 1.30 when it was 12.30 but they were running an hour late so apologised and got us straight in?! Now I am going to take a moment to praise the wonderful nurses who scan as I have three years worth. We rave about mr Kingsland and for me it was also Mr shaw who brought us back to earth at times, but .. We forget about the people in the middle that want to help but are just doing their job! Today I had Stephanie.. Who is the most amazing person ever. Over our three cycles we have had her conduct our scans on and off and my god does she give hope where there is none! Or at least compassion when you just want to cry! We had our one follicle today but still in the game.. It has progressed and is much bigger. Stephanie joked about how me, she and Archie(the other scanner) share the same birthday which is definitely a sign as we are all June babies.. So 666! We have several crappy follicles but we are going to see it through to the end with our one big goose egg. I took some time out tonight to write a thank you to my favourite scanner as I think their work is often overlooked in the process. So.. Another two days to get goosey loosey to mature.. And best case scenario will be egg (singular) collection on Friday. What a miracle if it takes one egg...

Victoria.. Glad you are smiling. I bumped into Mr Kingsland as I was coming out of the loo not sure if he was waving you off? Xx

Good vibes.. And a big honk for my goose egg!

Gemz.. You are excused .. Baby brain.. But well done you xx


----------



## captainj1

hi girls, can I ask a quick question - does the Hewitt Centre do retrieval and transfers at the weekend? I started stims last night (i'm on a short antagonist cycle, same protocol as last time as I responded really well, in fact everything was great other than the complete lack of implantation...!) and just trying to work out likely dates for collection and transfer, but it looks like they might fall on weekends. My previous cycles were at a clinic in London which was much smaller and they didn't work on weekends so you got the closest day either side.

I'm with an independent consultant so am being referred to the HC rather than being under their direct care throughout.

TIA

J


----------



## KateAnn

Hey all!
I'm starting stims tonight!!! Eeeek excited!!!
As far as I know captain yes LWH is open at weekends. 
I go for my next scan a week on Friday and then hopefully collection/ transfer will be week commencing 18th, if all goes well! Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Victoria1976

I think we had a scan on a Saturday... But can't remember.. Fingers crossed

Kate ann ... I was as excited as you on the day of,stims! Everything crossed! Xx

I had my counselling yesterday... Very strange experience but she was lovely xx


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies 

just though i would pop in and see how everyone is doing

captain - ive had transfer on a Saturday that was in 2010/11 (not sure which) so doubt it would of changed much lol not sure about Sundays though x

KateAnn - ooo exciting good luck :) x

Sammy - wishing you lots of luck with your 'big goose egg' x

Bugs, AQ, Victoria and everyone else hope you are all well lovelies xxxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Good luck today Sammy! Go goose egg! Xx


----------



## Sammy1224

Victoria, thank you.. D day for us as we are at the hospital for 11.30 for our egg collectuon (literally singular!!) 

Wrighty.. Thanks also. You were on here too during my last attempt and if I am not mistaken just starting out? So we'll done you!!

I'm just sitting here trying to make light of the fact that I am nervous as hell, so cold sweat etc and I can't wear any deodorant. So with the indignity of one goose egg to remove I will also stink! 

Hubby lies blissfully in bed as he doesn't have to do his bit for another hour or so. That's making me laugh as well.. What happens if you just can't perform on the big night! 

So to take my mind off it all I have painted my toenails baby pink with polka dots.. Ahh method in my madness. If it's a male egg nurse then it might draw his eye to my toes rather than looking up my uterus and laughing how shoddy it is. 

Good luck to all those embarking, stimming or on that godforsaken two week wait.

Gill


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy1224 said:


> Victoria, thank you.. D day for us as we are at the hospital for 11.30 for our egg collectuon (literally singular!!)
> 
> Wrighty.. Thanks also. You were on here too during my last attempt and if I am not mistaken just starting out? So we'll done you!!
> 
> I'm just sitting here trying to make light of the fact that I am nervous as hell, so cold sweat etc and I can't wear any deodorant. So with the indignity of one goose egg to remove I will also stink!
> 
> Hubby lies blissfully in bed as he doesn't have to do his bit for another hour or so. That's making me laugh as well.. What happens if you just can't perform on the big night!
> 
> So to take my mind off it all I have painted my toenails baby pink with polka dots.. Ahh method in my madness. If it's a male egg nurse then it might draw his eye to my toes rather than looking up my uterus and laughing how shoddy it is.
> 
> Good luck to all those embarking, stimming or on that godforsaken two week wait.
> 
> Gill

Sammy - I was part of this group when it first started with AQ so classed as one of the 'old timers' lol sorry i dont remember you but there has been so many ladies who have been part of this group since it first started and i had a break away from BnB for a while after my marrige ended in 2011 until earlier this year when i dropped in to see how everyone was doing so would of missed alot.

Wish you the best of luck hun xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Sammy, hope everything went to plan today, and you get a good fertilisation report from your goose egg. Keeping everything crossed for you x x x

Captain the HC used to be open only on a Saturday, but I understand that its 7 days a week now, although from what I've heard they don't do egg collection over the weekend just transfer.

Kateann hope everything is going well so far, how you getting on?

Victoria how you feeling now?

Sorry for lack of personals, I've had a water infection and felt thru the wars. Hope everyone is doing well and sending lots of love, hugs and baby :dust: to everyone on the thread

Love gem x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, 
Happy weekend! Hope it all went ok for you sammy- keep us updated! 
Nothing new to report here- 4th day of stims today, feel fine except for slightly sicky feeling. And been having a few little twinges but surely it's too early to feel anything?! Got next scan next Friday which will be day 10 of stims, hopefully everything will be good and we'll be able to trigger over next weekend. Can't believe how quick it all comes round, once started! 
The new pup is keeping us busy anyway, and he has settled in well to the household! 
Going to a party at a friends tonight, I'm not drinking at all on stims so to avoid questions I'm going to fill an empty bottle of wine with non alcoholic wine, oh my, the things we do!!!
Have a great weekend all 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

Hey KateAnn, we are on pretty much the same schedule. Tonight will be my fifth night of stimming. I have a scan on Tuesday evening and then I guess one later in the week before triggering over next weekend all being well, so collection maybe 18th? Last time I did 11 days of stims before trigger. Good luck!


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey all.. Dying to kmow how Sammy is... Hoping and praying for her
Gemz.. I have just been round at friends and we have been on the prosecco so I'm ok!! Tbh a little merry but just a little
How are you Hun.. Feeling better?

Hi kate ann and captains... I almost miss the jabs as at least you are,doing something! I wish you both all the luck xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Captain just saw you are in cheshire.. Same as me.. Are you having to pay thanks to the fact that they deem cheshire folk to be more than wealthy enough!!!


----------



## captainj1

Hi Victoria - I already have a son (I'm secondary unexplained infertility) so would not be eligible anyway but yes I'm self funding. Racking up quite a bill so far this year.... Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys hope everyone is doing well this morning. 

Victoria, thanks for asking - I'm feeling much better now, although I'm not sure that will be the case later, as going back to work

Take it easy everyone love Gem x x x


----------



## Sammy1224

Hi ladies, what a roller coaster crappy old week. We had egg collection on Friday and as expected one egg. We got the call at 9.30 on Saturday to say nothing had happened although this time the egg was ok and sperm fine which is even more frustrating than last time as we were told that my three eggs were poor quality. We have had a few days wounded and I feel so crap for my husband who has done everything to help in this process. It certainly hit him hard this time. The most disappointing thing is that our egg collection was at 2pm and we were contacted less than 24 hours later. We were told there was little chance of a change but they would let us know. At 2pm which was just 24 hours we rang for an update to be told everyone has gone home! We had No one to contact on Sunday and today we have rung twice but no one has called us back. We both knew there was little hope but we are so saddened by the after care this time. We are also very concerned that we have no idea what happened after our call, how long did they leave it before rechecking etc. We have spent £10k over the past 15 months with the Hewitt centre and although we didn't expect to be VIP customers we just feel we have been left to deal with this on our own. We both said that this cycle has been so different to others. The centre has been packed every time we have been. Our scans have been an hour late at times and even our egg collection was delayed as we arrived at 11 and they didn't get to us until 2. Not sure how that boded for our sperm! The work at the centre is invaluable but we are starting to wonder if they are becoming victims of their own success. Anyway.. Rant over. Hopefully someone will call.

Hoping you are all doing well on your stims and baby making! And those who have achieved it are resting and taking it easy. Back to work for me on wed .. Gutted xxxx


----------



## bugs

I'm so sorry to hear this Sammy, we had the same thing on our last attempt, 7 mature eggs and zero fertilised. We weren't at the women's this time but I also felt the same way about our clinic the personal touches that had made me change clinics had gone and I also felt they had took too much on. 

We had the phonecall on the Sunday to say none had fertilised and then no one rang me after that. I complained when I had my follow up and the consultant was really shocked at the way we'd been treated. 

I hope you can find a way forward and my best advice is if you don't like the clinic don't be sweet talked by a consultant. Talk with your feet, I wish I'd have moved 3 cycles ago xxxx


----------



## KateAnn

Oh no sammy, that sounds like you have had such a bad experience with them. It's horrible to hear as LWH has such a good reputation. I'm starting to feel nervous about going now! We have never been before as we are satellite patients from Arrowe Park, when we go for EC that will be the first time. I hope you find some strength to carry on. 

Just a few quick questions for all u ladies who have done this before- what do I need to take with me to LWH for EC and ET? Am sure I read somewhere I would need my dressing gown but now can't find that info anywhere? Also how early did u get to your appointments? And is there someone there who will show us where to go/come and get hubby etc for his sample? I'm a right worrier when it's a new situation and unfamiliar surroundings! Any info would be much appreciated! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi Sammy 
I'm so sorry you have been treated like this... I am still a little nervous as when I needed some one to one attention it was not forthcoming. I am so sorry to hear this news.. I wish there was something I could say but there isn't... Only that I know a little of the pain it causes when things don't work out and I know it gets a little easier so I hope this time passes quickly for you and you recover soon xxx

Kate ann.. Take dressing gown and I took flip flops (or slippers) ... My feet got cold in theatre but then you get the lovely sedation so yoi won't know anyway! (That's the on,y thing I'm looking forward to on round two)! And yes they will direct you where to go etc x


----------



## Lindylou

Hi AQ. 
All ok here. Time is flying top fast. Work is stressful.... No change there. Went to see friend last night, she mc after ivf at HC. It was awful, brought it all back but felt so bad because knew she was holding back from me but I totally understand why and I'd be the same. What you up to? Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sammy- So sorry u were treated so poorly! i must admit after 3 fails at the HC we won't be having our next cycle there. The staff are lovely but they take too many couples on at once and it reflects in the way you are rushed etc and after paying for our last cycle i did expect a bit more... we will prob go abroad for our next attempt x

Lindy- I am not too bad thanks. Lost 3 stone since end of may and getting a lot fitter which will all help our next attempt later next year. Hope u are ok and how is Thomas? x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hello,

My name is Desi. I happened to see this thread and decided to write. My husband and me started visiting the fertility clinic of dr Kingsland at Women's hospital in Liverpool. Our first appointment was on 4th of June. Since then we have had other two appointments. Actually the last one was yesterday and I expected to see the doctor but for my surprise and big disappointment it was the main nurse. She just prescribed me clomid and that was it. Next appointment on 4th of March :(. I really wanted to discuss our situation to the doctor and to receive some more information from him but.....obviously they don't want to bother. Could you tell me in what point I will see a doctor. I mean the main one who has experience and knowledge to answer my question and to here my worries?

Good luck to all of you.

:hugs:


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi Africa... I toyed with that... Going aboard but do you think it would be better? I haven't paid anywhere yet but thanks to the postcode lottery we are paying... Do you mind me asking what you are thinking may be better... Different approach? More reassuring?


----------



## bugs

I wish we'd gone abroad a long time ago, I can't say what the treatment is like as we fly out to Cyprus for a few tests and to get our meds and protocol in 3 weeks. But just the cost alone is much cheaper 4000 for 2 cycles including icsi if they decide you need it on the day xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Wow 3 stone!!! Well done AQ that is fabulous. Xxx Thomas is doing great, he is a handful and does not sleep, bad mix now I'm back at work but I'm not complaining. Me kingsland recommends Cyprus doesn't he? He told my friend to use there for her surrogacy treatment. Xx

Ps not seeing a dr upset me with the HC


----------



## Victoria1976

Is that with drugs bugs?


----------



## captainj1

Hey Desi

I'm sorry I can't help you as I'm only having my egg collection and transfer at LWH, I'm not actually a patient of theirs. 

Can anyone else help Desi? 

Xx


----------



## Victoria1976

I'm not sure any of us could as it sounds like desi really needs to see a doctor to ask a medical opinion? Or ask for more explanation?


----------



## bugs

No Victoria that is without drugs but by the sounds of it if we buy them while we're there in a few weeks it's a lot cheaper. I've looked at the clinic that Dr Kingsland recommends but that's mainly because he's one of the directors and it's just as expensive if not more than the uk. 

We've chosen Greece as the clinic deals a lot with immunes. You can pay 3000 for 1 cycle but for the extra 1000 to have the back up of another cycle than pay the full whack again we decided to go for it. 

Desi I've not had treatment at the women's since 2011 and we paid private so got to see Dr Kingsland straight away. Maybe put something in writing to request an appointment but don't expect it too be any time soon if I've gained anything from infertility it's definately patience !!!!


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, 
I woke up so early this morning! Excited and nervous for my day 10 scan- hopefully everything will be ok and I can trigger in a day or so! 
Captain- how are you getting on? Any news yet? 
I feel that my ovaries are definitely doing something, and that I've put on weight (damn drugs!) 
Xxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Thanks girls,

Anyway the plan is: I am taking for three months clomid from next month and if this does not work and I go to my next appointment and I see a nurse again I am going to have a nervous breakdown there :p.

GL to all of you.


----------



## captainj1

Hi Kateann - I had egg collection this morning, they got 10 eggs which is less than my last cycle (16- but I stimmed for 2 days longer) but it's quality not quantity so hopefully we will get a good fertilisation report tomorrow. Good luck with your scan!

Good luck with the clomid desi, fingers crossed you won't need that next appointment. X


----------



## KateAnn

Hi captain, 
10 is a great number though- good luck for report tomorrow! 
My scan was good- he could see 7 follicles on each side ranging from 14mm to 20mm so I do my trigger tomorrow at 11.30pm and EC on Monday! Eeeek!!! Been feeling really positive all day. Just as I left work though my friend/colleague to me she was pregnant with her 2nd, she said she feels really bad about telling me as she knows what I'm going through- and then that made me feel bad that she felt bad, if u know what I mean?! 
It will be me soon, it will be me soon, it will be me soon- I keep telling myself!!!! Xx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Thank you kaptanj1 and good luck to all of you with your ivf.


----------



## Likklegemz

Argh, missed lots of news!

Captain, 10 eggs is awesome (I got 9) so fx for tomorrow's fertilisation report! Hope you've had a good day of rest!

Kateann that's fantastic! Good luck for ec Monday

Afm had a proper naff day, emergency appointment at dentist, ended up having to have an X-ray (was petrified!) but as this abcess has been coming and going for the past 12 weeks and the risk of preterm labour is really high with an abcess I've ended up having root canal! Numbed to smithereens now!

Hi to all the gang - sorry for my lack of personals but still in agony! X x x


----------



## bugs

Great news captain, good luck for the dreaded call tomorrow xxx

Sounds good Kateann, Monday will be here before you know it. 

Daisy good luck with the clomid it does do the trick for some ladies so fingers crossed. 

Sorry your having a bad time Gemz but at least it's sorted now. Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Gosh it feels like I'm back there a few months ago... It's so exciting and terrifying... Capt I'm saying so many wonderful mantras for you... Go eggs go eggs go sperm to sperm!!

Kate ann.. Yoi have the sedation to come... Oh lovely ! Good luck all x

Hope you are all ok and well and gemz be careful with a numb mouth... Hope not too sore tomorrow (that's my trade - teeth!)


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria1976 said:


> Gosh it feels like I'm back there a few months ago... It's so exciting and terrifying... Capt I'm saying so many wonderful mantras for you... Go eggs go eggs go sperm to sperm!!
> 
> Kate ann.. Yoi have the sedation to come... Oh lovely ! Good luck all x
> 
> Hope you are all ok and well and gemz be careful with a numb mouth... Hope not too sore tomorrow (that's my trade - teeth!)

Is it? Well Victoria if I'd know that I would have messaged you directly! Lol! I know the dentist said not to worry but I'm proper petrified that I shouldn't have had the X-ray, everything will be ok surely though?

How you doing? X x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Of course babe... More damage flying than a little ol x ray!!! 
I'm ok mate.. How's you? Xx


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls

KateAnn - how did your scan go? Are you triggering tonight for EC on Monday?

Thanks for the mantra Victoria, they obviously worked as 8 out of 10 of my eggs have fertilised! Big relief. DH's swimmers obviously did a great job despite him not giving up booze this time around. I'm booked in for 5-day blasto transfer on Wednesday afternoon. Having 2 transferred, assuming there are two still going strong by then, given we've had two failed cycles to date they are fine with that (we had quite a bit of pressure at the London clinic to have SET as they said the embryos were great and had a big twins risk but that didn't happen, we went for 2 each time and neither implanted on our fresh nor our FET cycle...)

Gemz I hope your teeth are doing OK! Hope your OH is looking after you!
X


----------



## KateAnn

Hi captain,
I trigger tonight at 11.30 and EC is 11.30 on Monday. It's so nerve wracking! 
Good luck with your transfer on Wednesday! 
Xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Go captain !! Brilliant news.. I'm saying some more mantras for a sticking outcome now... 
Good luck tonight kate... And best for Monday xx 
Ps still missing that sedation.. Medazolam rocks!


----------



## Likklegemz

Kate hope the trigger went well with no mad panics (I was petrified for that one - more so than the others!) best of luck for tomorrow and I hope everything goes to plan!

Captain 8 fertilising is brilliant news. When's transfer? Nearly PUPO now

Victoria, glad things are ok! Hope you've had a lovely weekend

Afm well had 3d scan and it was amazing. I'm still over the moon. Also really pleased to report that I've not yet hit the antibiotics the dentist gave me (just in case) and the abscess and swelling has virtually gone! Finally feels like everything's going right for once! Love to all the gang and hope everyone is doing well x x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Hey gemz, wow must have been amazing seeing your little baba on the 3D scan!! I got all excited just seeing follicles so can't imagine how I'll feel when/if I get to see my baby!! 
My trigger shot was fine- I'm a diabetic so used to taking daily injections anyway! They don't bother me in the slightest! 
Can't wait to have collection tomorrow- have been some what uncomfortable the last couple of days- not excruciating pain, but painful when standing after sitting for a while and when one of the dogs decides to sit on me! Infact quite sore now just lying down on the bed!!Also got very sore boobs (wasn't expecting this until starting progesterone pesseries!!) 
Did anyone else have pain before EC?! Starting to worry about OHSS and all sorts! My hubby is being great though, being very caring and looking after me! He even hoovered up today! Ha! 
Another question- when do I start these pesseries? Is it after collection or transfer? Presuming they will tell me tomorrow at LWH. Oh god I am scared!!!!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi hun, yes it was pretty amazing!

Don't worry about the agony I had that too! It's only when you really are Ina lot of pain I think you need to worry. Drink lots of fluid and you'll be fine!

As for the pessaries, you start them after ec, don't worry as the nurse will give you all their information you need. I think it was the next day I started mine - can't remember exactly when. You've got to do them in the bum until et then you can do them vaginally if you outs want (I alternated them)

Hoe this helps

Gems. X x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, 
So on way home from egg collection- hubby has popped into McDonald's as I'm starving!!! The procedure went well- they managed to get 18 eggs! So pleased with that. However, they are concerned about my lining- it measured at 6.7, said that its quite thin and also when they were cleaning my cervix(?) they noticed some brown blood, so really need to keep an eye on it to make sure it's not starting to break down. They want me to have a scan before ET, but we won't know when until embryologist calls us tomorrow or Wednesday I presume. Any advice ladies on what I can do to help...... I'm booked in for acupuncture tomorrow, have heard Brazil nuts and raspberry leaf tea can help..... 
Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Kate 

18 eggs is fantastic! Yey you! :) fx you get a great fertilisation report

I've not experienced that issue with the womb lining before so I can't help you there I'm afraid 

Gem x


----------



## captainj1

KateAnn - 18 eggs is amazing! Well done you. No wonder you were feeling uncomfy! 

I can't help on the lining issue either I'm afraid, my lining was 20mm at my day 10 scan so I'm actually worried about it being too thick. My consultant thinks it is 'beautiful' (weirdo!) but I have googled and some drs seem to think too thick a lining can prevent implantation. I had a thick lining in both my previous transfers...oh well we shall see.

I haven't had any more contact from the HC today and they said they would only call if the embryos weren't looking good for blasto transfer, so all set for Wednesday.

X


----------



## KateAnn

Oh my word, well my lining is very very thin compared to yours captain, at a very small 6.7!! From what I've read it needs to be at least 9mm before they will do the transfer. It's all a bit gutting to have gone through all this for them to say 'no sorry, we'll have to freeze' but I suppose FETs have good success rates too and what's a few more months in this whole long process?! I still have a few days so hopefully it will grow some more, although not looking hopeful! I've eaten 4 Brazil nuts and almost threw up!! Yuck! The raspberry tea leaf was ok though! Please thicken, please thicken, please thicken!!!!
Xx


----------



## KateAnn

Well 10 out of 18 eggs have fertilised! So now I just need to hope and pray for my lining to thicken up!! 
Hope you are all doing ok?! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Kate that's brilliant news!! Well done keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi kate ann... I was told its 7mm for tranfer... Mine was 8mm.. I asked mr Kingsland about it and he said that although the lining is part of it.. It's not the whole story and that he thought I was a bit hung up on my 8mm! 18 is wonderful! I only remember being in the wheelchair afterwards high fiving the nurses at my 16!

Capt... So excited for you for tomorrow.. I had a glass of a 20 pound bottle of wine the night before mine! Hoped it was the last one I could have but here I am with a Pinot noir today :-( 

Good luck both of you xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Didn't read the 10/18 till after I posted... Well done you! X


----------



## KateAnn

Good luck with your transfer today captain! Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Captain how did your transfer go?

Kateann how you doing?

Love to all the gang x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi Gem, 
I'm not doing too good tbh, I'm still spotting brown since collection on Monday and having Period like cramps. I'm not sure if this is common after collection or not. I'm worried because of my thin lining and that this could be the start of it breaking down. I know doing a FET at a later date isn't the end of the world, it's just so disappointing. We are meant to be having 5 day transfer on Saturday so won't know until then when they scan me, if we are going ahead or not. 
Hope everyone else is ok! Xxx


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls. We had our transfer today, 2 good quality embies and the transfer went fine although they had to have two goes at transferring the second embryo as it was still in the catheter when they checked. I was dying for a wee but just about held it together! I had 5 blasts in total but they are going to decide tomorrow whether any of the other 3 are good enough to freeze. I won't find out for a week or so though, through the post.

KateAnn I'm sorry to hear you are spotting, but if it is small amounts and brown it is unlikely to be your lining. Your lining would be red. It is more likely to be old blood, maybe disrupted at egg collection. Try not to panic hon, you are doing everything you can and no news is good news on the embies so they must be progressing well too xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Good morning! 
I'm pleased everything went well for you yesterday captain! Did they tell you when to test? Also are you allowed to get up straight away to use the toilet? I really can't hold a full bladder for long!! 
The spotting I was having was really light, so far so good this morning though, just a tiny amount that I could hardly see. Just worried as I do normally spot for a few days before getting my period. Really anxious for Saturday to arrive now- it's so hard not knowing if the transfer is going ahead or not! Arghhhhh! 
Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hi all
Just wanted to pop on & say good luck to Captain & Kate... Lots of baby dust... I've been stalking the thread since Sept since my last post to see how you are all doing.
Captain fingers crossed for 2 sticky embryos, not sure if you've been through this before but try & stay positive, feet up... I laid on my back for 2 days with my legs over the sofa arm rest... Good luck xxx

Kate if it's any consolation I had terrible cramps for week after egg collection, after transfer & up to 10 weeks... I even had conversations with the nurses at HC, who said we under estimate the impact on our ovaries, it takes months for them to get back to normal... It felt like period cramping to me too, I know everyone is different but You had a similar number of eggs to me... Good luck, try not to worry xxx

Hope everyone else is keeping well, lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## captainj1

thanks everyone!

Yes KateAnn you can go pee straight away after transfer, thank goodness! she was telling me that the most attempts that they have ever had to do to get the embryos out of the catheter is 4.....jeez i'm glad I only took 2! I could have just about coped with one more go, but not any more than that! She said she reckons it is the boys that play up and decide not to come out first time....!

Thanks for the kind words Janey, this was my third transfer after 2 failed cycles earlier this year (each with 2 great looking blastos transferred, no implantation either time). I have a son who was conceived naturally back when I was 35 but my body doesn't seem to want to be pregnant again for some reason :(

Anyway, the first cycle I just got on with things afterwards, acted as normal, my 3 year old doesn't really give me much choice! The second cycle I stayed in a hotel for an extra night and rested up on my own. This time, i'm back at work straight away, taking my vitamins and folic acid and staying off the alcohol but otherwise trying to be normal. I don't think there is any evidence that resting, or not resting, or whatever, makes any difference so i'm trying not to stress about it (I have a v stressful job which is the key thing i'm trying to manage with...). To be honest it is hard to feel optimistic or excited the third time around, difficult to see what might be different when it has always gone well up to this point. I want to feel more excited but at the same time I have a horrid feeling that we will be disappointed again. Even though EVERY time they have warned us that they think there is a real risk of twins.....BAH!

x


----------



## wrightywales

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 
Sending lots of baby dust to KateAnn and Captain Best of luck ladies :) xx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Good luck from me, too.

:hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck girls! Keeping everything's crossed for you both!

I was lucky - I was knocked out at my transfer as my cervix was inverted so needed to be dilated and use a bit more force!


----------



## captainj1

Any news KateAnn? Hope it went well xxx


----------



## KateAnn

It's tomorrow we go for transfer!!! So anxious!!!! Xx


----------



## captainj1

Ah I thought it was today! Good luck, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Just a quickie from me. I have been stalking this thread seeing how all you ladies are getting on. 
Good luck today for transfer kateanne.

Sending you all lots of babydust.
Hope you are all well. 
All my love xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Kateann, hope everything has gone well (if you were early) if not good luck for later x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi all!! Well my lining thickened up nicely and I now have 2 embabies on board!! Really surprised they put 2 in, but there were only those 2 that survived to that stage. Holy moly!! 2 embabies!!!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Woop! Yey! What did they say about your lining thickness? Brilliant news! Your PUPO with. Twins!


----------



## captainj1

Fab news Kateann! We are back in the same boat. When's your OTD? Mine is 1 December. On my last fresh cycle, AF came at 9dpt so I'm hoping I at least make it to OTD this time... X


----------



## KateAnn

Hi Gem- they didn't give me any measurements with my lining but just said it looked nice and thick and fluffy (?!). I was pleased with that. 
Yep captain we are back in the same boat- test date is 4th dec, don't know how I will last until then! I'm actually looking forward to going back to work on Monday to take my mind of it, and get back to normality!!
Been having another melt down tonight as they said my embryos were early blasts, so been googling that and day 5 morulas all night- which don't have as much success as good day 5 blasts!! Eurghhhh it's all so stressful!! And google is evil!! 
Xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Come on girls..I'm sending all my positive thoughts xxx I'm starting again in jan ..


----------



## africaqueen

Best of luck to Captain and Kateann! lets see some BFPS on this thread in time for Xmas ;) xxx


----------



## captainj1

Thanks girls!
KateAnn step away from the google!! One thing I've learnt through all of this is that you will ALWAYS find both a negative and positive story about whatever situation you are in. I had 2 'textbook' (their words - they got all the staff in the clinic in to look at them) blasts transferred on my first fresh cycle, went on and on about the risks of twins, and neither took. My friend had one poor quality 3 day blast transferred on her first cycle and had a daughter. Stay positive and keep reminding yourself you have done everything you can! X


----------



## Victoria1976

Just seen Jamie you had a little girl... Tilly rose'! Gorgeous name!! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

CONGRATS to Jamie! xxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you :) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls hope everyone is doing well... What's going on with b&b? I keep trying to change it back to normal but won't budge - really annoying!

Gem x x


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> Hi girls hope everyone is doing well... What's going on with b&b? I keep trying to change it back to normal but won't budge - really annoying!
> 
> Gem x x

they have taken away the option to have it like the old one. I dont like this one its too white x


----------



## Likklegemz

Wrighty that's blooming annoying! White is blinding me! Urgh!


----------



## wrightywales

Likklegemz said:


> Wrighty that's blooming annoying! White is blinding me! Urgh!

Evening magnolia skin is slightly better but still hurts the eyes lol


----------



## KateAnn

Hi, how's everyone doing? 
Captain how are you? Have you had any symptoms yet? You are 3 days ahead of me aren't you? I've not had anything at all except a few little AF type cramps. Doesn't sound promising does it? 
Xxx


----------



## captainj1

hi KateAnn

I'm trying not to symptom spot to be honest as I know it does no good! I have lots of symptoms of the progesterone that are probably masking everything else - sore, hard boobs, sore back, watery cm (that is because i'm using the Crinone gel and it gets congealed up there so to speak, so your natural cm goes watery to get around it, lovely and probably TMI......!). Headaches but that's from the steroids I'm on. Bloated but again that's the steroids and the fact that i'm eating like a horse and have put on a bit of weight, again steroids. Lots of twinges and cramps in the abdomen area and a burning sensation in my uterus which I get about a week before AF every month. So basically, I am not remotely hopeful. I'm going to hold out until OTD though because testing earlier will not give me a conclusive answer and can only, in my experience, bring PAIN. At least this way I stay deluded, til either Sunday or AF shows her face, that there is a little ray of hope somewhere.

Actually, thinking about it, the month I fell pregnant with my son (which was month 7 of TTC) was the month when I was absolutely convinced I wasn't pregnant. The previous 6 months I had convinced myself I was and then was disappointed. 

In SHORT - WhoTF knows?! haha

Jx


----------



## clarkea

Hi. Im 6dp3dt and a couple of af cramps today that only lasted about 2 mins. 
Should we b feeling anything yet? Wat days are u on?


----------



## KateAnn

I know what you mean J, who knows what's going on in there!! I don't think I can hold out until next wednesday!! I might do a sneaky one over the weekend if AF stays away. 

Hey clarkea, I am 3dp5dt. I have no idea what we should be feeling. When I got pregnant naturally, I got a surprise bfp about 18dpo, I had been spotting for about 4 days beforehand then no period came. I was also extremely tired! It's too early I would think for those symptoms! 
Good luck both of you xxx


----------



## captainj1

i'm 6dp5dt. I don't think we would be feeling any real pregnancy symptoms at this stage to be honest. If the embryos have implanted, they are only just (at my stage, so effectively 11dpo) starting to release enough quantities of HCG to be detectable on a very sensitive pregnancy test so they are at such low levels that they wouldn't cause any symptoms. The uterus wouldn't really be doing much stretching to accommodate the embryo at this stage even if it has implanted as it is tiny, so again twinges are likely to be hormone related; progesterone softens the ligaments. The progesterone is likely causing everything/anything we are feeling so we should just try to ignore our 'symptoms' in my view, they are symptoms of taking progesterone and not of pregnancy (although we might be pregnant as well!)


----------



## clarkea

Thanks captain. U have made me feel a bit better. Gud luck to u all x


----------



## Victoria1976

I'm praying for you dudes.. I remember this bit and I dread it again as it's so hard... I'm not particularly religious but I believe in a bigger and better something so praying to that bigger and better for you all!! Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hope you're both feeling ok Captain and Kateann... I agree with Victoria - it is such a difficult time, but we're all here for you, so good luck and be positive.
I didn't have any symptoms and still don't now - apart from AF pains all the way through - so don't give up! XXX
Good luck Clarkea - glad you finally got round to getting your chance and you're feeling well especially after OHSS xxx

Hi to all the other girlies on here! x


----------



## clarkea

Congratulation janey.
Thanks for that. My af pains have been constant today really n im so bloated. X


----------



## Victoria1976

I have all toes and fingers crossed Clark! Xx


----------



## Lisa40

I have everything crossed for all of you ladies, such a nervous but exciting time. Really really hope you all get a :bfp: very soon :dust: :flower:
xx


----------



## captainj1

No news from me, still holding out for testing. Ongoing burning sensation in uterus which makes me think AF is on her way. Got a letter from the hewitt centre today saying none of our three remaining embryos were suitable for freezing so we have no frosties from this cycle, disappointing as we got 5 last time but I guess no point freezing them if they are not good enough quality... X


----------



## KateAnn

No news from me either. Still crampy. We also got our letter from hewitt centre today saying we had no embryos suitable for freezing- we knew that anyway as embryologist told us at transfer. It is disappointing. Captain are you nhs or private? This is our 1st out of the 2 on nhs. We never even considered not having any to freeze, especially at collection when they got 18 eggs. Just goes to show how complicated conception is. Only 2 out of our 10 made it to blast. Crazy. 
Love to all xx


----------



## captainj1

i am private - as I already have DS (who I am grateful for every minute of every day) i'm not eligible for nhs funding.


----------



## KateAnn

Oh my word, I'm such an idiot! Tested today at 5dp5dt- BFN.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing well, keeping fingers crossed for you all to get a bfp!

Kateann is way too early! Step away from the tests for at least another week, :) don't worry and don't dwell on this!

At hospital tomorrow, feeling nervous!


----------



## KateAnn

Is it too early? I hope to god it is!!!
You will be fine at the hospital gem but good luck anyway! 
Xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Why gem?
Kate ann it is too early but in my experience a few more days shoild give you a better idea.. I read 7/8dp is about right but don't quote me xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Kateann, way too early! :)

Victoria, I'm seeing consultant as my BP has been far too high the past three weeks - lowest reading was 131/92 which puts me at high risk for preeclampsia. I know I'm in the best hands but worry all the same! Didn't want to talk an out it toom UVB on here, as I don't want to upset anyone

How you doing


----------



## captainj1

I agree KateAnn, you are basically 10dpo. I got a bfn at 10dpo when I was pregnant with my son. One BFP and a few BFNs at 11dpo, on different tests. Only clear and consistent BFPs from 12dpo.

I am still holding off. DH and I are going to london for an overnight break on Saturday so I might test Saturday morning so I know whether I can have a glass or two or ten of wine. Hopefully I can't, but I'm still not hopeful. I will be 10dp5dt then, so basically 15dpo, so should be a definitive result and only one day before OTD. That's assuming AF doesn't show up tomorrow of course.

X


----------



## Victoria1976

Gem.. In my opinion I only ever get uoset by thoughtless people and you are so far removed from that. I am sure we all want to know how you are getting along and want to support you, like I know,you did me.

Captain. Have a great weekend. Absolutely everything is crossed xxxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Likklegemz said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone is doing well, keeping fingers crossed for you all to get a bfp!
> 
> Kateann is way too early! Step away from the tests for at least another week, :) don't worry and don't dwell on this!
> 
> At hospital tomorrow, feeling nervous!

Good luck from me too :hugs:.


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks girls, really means a lot! Keeping an eye on here as I want to know how everyone's doing and stay until you all get your bfps! Sometimes I have the tendency to say things and not realise the damage it can do.

Pleased to report that bp has dropped again! 126/84 so still high but now just within normal range. Doctors told me to get some rest and offered to sign me off work this week - have declined as I've got too much work on at the moment and being at home will drive me mad as the builders are in, I've got to see her again next week but fx it'll come down again - else she said she would sign me off

Captain try to stay positive, there's no reason why it won't work for you. When's OTD?

Kateann have you relaxed now? Remember to stay positive!

Daisy, when do you start again?

Love to all x x


----------



## KateAnn

Glad all went well gem. Xx
I'm not having a good day- cramps, spotting another bfn and I'm only 6dp5dt. 
Gutted beyond belief. 
How do I pick myself up from this? 
Xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi kate ann... It was only 8 weeks ago that this happened to me... There is no reason yours is bad news.. Spotting early on can be a good thing... Try to stay calm.. Impossible I know. But try as there is nothjng else you can do.. I heard spotting is ok... Mine was bright red so a little different. I am here whenever you need to speak and will happily give you my email if you need a support as I remember feeling very alone in the 2ww xx


----------



## KateAnn

Mine is now bright red- definitely period&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Victoria1976

Oh are you sure... It's still early days hun


----------



## KateAnn

Very sure- gutted!


----------



## Victoria1976

I hope it's not but if it is, I'm so so sorry and I know just how you feel.. There is nothing I can say other than I'm here if you need a friend who gets it xx


----------



## captainj1

KateAnn I'm really sorry to hear your news. I have similar news, I had a few drips of bright red blood earlier and am sure AF will be here in full in the morning as lots of cramping and my boobs have gone back to normal which usually happens right before AF shows. Pretty much same as my first cycle only a day later. I'm gutted too, it doesn't get any easier second and third time around but I'm not particularly surprised as I've been through this twice already with the same BFN result. 

I still haven't even cracked open a test but will do tomorrow just so that I can tell my consultant that I have done, but it will be BFN. Just dispairing about where I go from here really. I feel like I've let DH down again, but not sure what more I can do. :cry:


----------



## bugs

Kateann, I'm so sorry to hear this. It's cruel, frustrating and very very unfair but you will find a way to move forward. 

Many hugs xxxx


----------



## bugs

Captain hope your test tells a different story in the meantime good luck xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

I'm so sorry girls xx I hope it's better news


----------



## KateAnn

Captain- I really hope ur test is a different story. I can't believe I am in this position, was do full of hope and positivity- and a 'it must be our turn' attitude. Ha! What a joke. I've had red blood bleeding tonight, eased off for now but there's no way of even trying to justify it as something else- me and hubby had a table at restaurant prebooked and went ahead, so I'm a whole bottle of prosecco down, texted my sister to tell her everything (we hadn't told anyone except for a few of my close work colleagues) and generally feel shit and empty(only way I can explain) I know most of you have been through this and done of you so much more, but I'm really appreciating you all right now as no one else knows/understands what it's like.... I'm a bit drunk and very emotional but I know you get what I'm saying.....


----------



## captainj1

Big hugs KateAnn. I feel exactly the same. I am grateful for my son but it doesn't make it any easier as this is a sibling for him so I feel I'm letting him down as well as DH. Rant away honey. Talking/writing is best way to get the emotions out but it is really really hard and there is no reason why you should pretend it isn't. I'm going to have a good old pissed up wallow tomorrow night in London. And then maybe what the hell I will have (ok messy) sex just to effing well HAVE SEX. I need to get my life back if only for a few months before I fork out another £5k to try this ******* lottery of a process again.

X


----------



## captainj1

Haha my swear word got asterisked. Does b n b not realise that some situations just need a flippin good swear word?!


----------



## KateAnn

Ha I appreciate your swear word don't you worry. I hope you can have a good weekend despite everything- in a way, it's good to know one way or the other- I feel better for knowing it definitely hasn't worked rather than a " it might still be positive" and then getting let down mid week. It's still shit, nothing will make it better, (alcohol for a bit tonight will numb the pain) but we will get up, brush ourselves down, and walk on, just as we always do xxxx (I know, I know, easier said then done!) xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh kateann,I'm so sorry hun! I know it doesn't help but I know what your feeling, we all do. Rant, rave do whatever helps. Big hugs x x

Captain, hoping that your test shows it differently, stay positive x x x

Has anyone heard from clarkea? Was wondering how she was getting on too? 

Big hugs to all, and I'm hear if you need someone to rant to x x x


----------



## bugs

Speaking as someone who's had 3 losses and 4 fails that's exactly what you'll do brush yourself off and look at your next steps. My only advice would be to carefully review your treatment. Is it what you wanted where you treated as an individual. I stayed at the same clinic for too long and wasted a lot of money xxxx


----------



## captainj1

AF here in full for me, I'm not going to bother testing as it is bright red and pouring out of me. Having a good cry with DH before heading down South for what was supposed to be a nice break but will now be a good old wallow. Definitely getting stuck into the wine tonight. I'm so sceptical as to whether this will ever work for us now. Maybe I should just get on with my life and enjoy my son. I just so wanted him to have someone else once me and DH leave this mortal coil.

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## TooExcited

So so sorry to hear your news KateAnn and Captainj. I was cycling with you and have also been greeted by AF this morning.

Keep your spirits up & be positive that it can and will work for you both. I know words are easy but we are all strong determined ladies and we will get there in the end xxx


----------



## captainj1

So sorry to hear your news TooExcited. Thanks for your PMA, I wish I felt some myself today but I just don't, so having my wallow xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Wallow away - you are more than entitled to & enjoy the gallon of wine later too. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sammy1224

Girls I am so sorry for you all. I have continued to watch this thread for the past two weeks after my dismal third fail, so it's been a crappy cycle all round really. 

There aren't any words that can lift how you feel so I won't even try. I have been a miserable ratty old cow for two weeks now and just can't shake it! Hoping it's the drugs working their way out and not a permanent black cloud!! 

Chin up 

Xxxx


----------



## clarkea

Hi girls. Im si sorry this cycle hasnt worked for u. :( i dont know the words that cud possibly make u ferl a bit better other then go out and get drunk! Maybe that will numb the pain fir a few hours.
Sorry again.

Im on 10dp3dt. Due to test on tuesday. Had a migraine from hell on thursday! Never had one before so was absolutely awful. Keeping my fx ill have a bfp on tuesday xx

Hope the rest of u girls are ok x


----------



## Victoria1976

So sorry too excited... It's been a. Pretty shabby couple of days on here...
I am so sorry for all of you...

Clarke good luck still xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh captain & kateann I'm so so sorry, I can't even begin to understand how you feel... But I'm thinking of you and wish you lots of luck in your journey xxx

Sending positive vibes Clarkea... Xxx

Hi to all the gang.... nice to see you on here excited & Victoria hope you're both keeping well xxxx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone, 
Hope you are all doing ok? I'm still feeling pretty rubbish. 
Quick question really- since I started bleeding at 6 days past my 5 day transfer and heavy bleeding 7dpt, this would suggest the progesterone pesseries didn't do much for me? I thought the cyclogest was supposed to keep AF away? I was on 2 a day. Is this something the clinic will pick up on? Any idea how long to wait for follow up appointment? 
Thanks girls 
Xxx


----------



## captainj1

Hey KateAnn

I got AF at 9dp5dt on my first cycle and 10dp5dt on my second fresh cycle. I used crinone gel rather than cyclogest but it never stopped AF arriving. I took progynova (oestrogen tablets) on my FET cycle and that held off AF. My consultant said some people have delayed AF on progesterone and some don't, I obviously don't....I have quite regular cycles and usually ovulate on day 13 or 14 with a 14 day luteal phase so I guess my body just went with its natural cycle.

Worth discussing with your dr though and I'd be interested to know what he says. I don't know how long you will need to wait for your WTF appointment I'm sorry, as I'm private I just book myself in with my consultant, I will probably go in next week as I'm away on business most of this week. I'm contemplating going to see someone different for a second opinion if my dr doesn't suggest anything new.


----------



## bugs

I had 4 cycles using pessaries and I always bled early, ok one was ectopic and the other a chemical but I always started bleeding one time at least 5 days before test day. I switched to injectable progesterone which is a lot more expensive but it definately did the trick I don't bleed now until I stop the progesterone. The women's wouldn't really discuss it but as I was paying Care were more than happy for me to try it. Nothing ventured nothing gained and all that xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hi kate an.. I bled early.. Same time as you... Think it's just one of those things and to be honest I'd rather not have my period held off if it's not worked.. I self medicated and upped mine when I first bled but still only held it off for four days, during which time I got all positive again. My follow up was just a couple of weeks ago so about 7 weeks..
Did you do much this weekend captain and kate? Hey to everyone else.. How is your abroad climci looking bugs? Gem.. Hope BP is ok?


----------



## Victoria1976

See you are in cheshire capt! Me too..


----------



## Victoria1976

Hope your London weekend was good x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, we've been a bit more chatty lately which is nice.

Kateann and captain, I'm afraid I can't help you with bleeding early. It didn't happen to me on our cycle. I never started until two days after I stopped the pessaries. It was also extremely heavy and painful. I hope your not having that problem. I'd discuss it with your consultant, doesn't hurt to raise the question and they might recommend some tests or change something like bugs. Hope your both doing ok, despite everything.

My follow up was with a consultant which meant I had to wait three months, but they recommend you waiting at least three cycles before you try again. I think the wait depends on who you want to see x

Victoria, nice to see you around again. I hope your doing ok. Thanks for asking, my BP seems to have settled which is rather nice.

Clarkea how are you getting on? Thinking of you

Not much to report on this end, but want to say hi to all the gang and hope everyone is doing as good as they can be.

Take care luv gem x x


----------



## clarkea

Hi littlegemz. Not too bad thanks for asking. Not long till i test eeekkk. It knocks u sick wiv nerves doesnt it!.
How r u x


----------



## Victoria1976

Thinking of you Clarke xx


----------



## bugs

It's not really about stopping you bleed, if your body doesn't produce enough progesterone it can't support a pregnancy so the extra support is vital. I understand if the treatment hasn't worked you feel like your holding it back but if the treatment has worked and you stop the progesterone support to early you risk the pregnancy so it's a chance worth taking to me xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm doing good, just tired!

Clarkea, OTD is tomorrow, or is it Wednesday? All the days are blurring into one at the moment with the run up to Christmas. Keeping everything crossed for you x x x

Hi to all the lovely ladies on here, it seems like there's been a load going on lately that I keep missing one of you! Love to all the gang, old and new x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Come on Clarke good news needed.. It's tomorrow gem I'm sure!


----------



## clarkea

Negative :,(


----------



## KateAnn

So sorry clarkea. Sorry for us all. 
So much for LWH supposed good success rates. 
Xx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi girls I really sorry for all of you.
I send you my kisses and hugs.

:hug: :kiss:


----------



## Likklegemz

Clarkea, I'm really sorry hunni. I was really hoping it would be positive. Sending big hugs x x


----------



## captainj1

So sorry Clarke. Virtual hugs coming your way. What a crappy few days for us all. 

X


----------



## wrightywales

So sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## JaneyM

Oh Clarkea I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

It's been an awful two weeks... Clarkea I'm so sorry... I hope you are looking after yourself and being looked after x
I don't know if any of you considered the conpunselling at LWH but I've been three times now and although it's not a miracle it does help x


----------



## TooExcited

I'm so sorry Clarkea. Had my fingers & toes crossed for you.

I agree with Victoria. I see the counsellor at Chester & she has really helped me through the past few crappy months.

We will all get there xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

I did mindfulness today excited... You heard of that in yours?


----------



## Victoria1976

Too excited... Can I ask when you are if you are going again... I'm round 2 jan....


----------



## clarkea

Thanks for ur support girls. It really does mean alot xx


----------



## TooExcited

Hi Victoria

I haven't done Mindfulness exactly but I do guided meditations and my counsellor knows that. That has really helped me as I usually try to push thoughts away and that has helped me to accept them and to let them go. Sounds naff when you write it down but I know it has helped me!

I have my next apt on 15th Jan to kick off attempt 2 but I have no idea when it will actually start. I think they will put me on short protocol again as I have low AMH so it will be a case of getting to day 16 and starting the pills for 10 days (have forgotten their name!) then back on the injections. 

Do you know your dates yet? What protocol will you be on? xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey too excited.. Reckon about third week jan start again.. Second go and private this time so bloody double whammy if it doesn't work! What are guided mediations? I did a lot of relaxation and hypno stuff in bed last time


----------



## Victoria1976

Clarkea, kateann, capt, hope you guys are doing ok x


----------



## TooExcited

Ouch to the double whammy. What will be happening 3rd week of jan? Do you know your exact dates yet? Long or short? Why are you self funding? Is this #2 cycle? 

Guided meditations are just someone talking you through the session. Do you have an iPhone? If so download an app called Headspace. 10 minute meditations which are really good... Well I think so anyway! Xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey 
I'll try that
I'm self funding because my crappy ccg only fund one... We have no choice .. I would feel much more relaxed if it wasn't 5k a go now!
I will be starting after period in January.. So last time it was 23 days after period you start down regging 
I am doing long again as I got 16 eggs last time and 13 fertilised... None made to freeze though. Had 2 blasts but just a single transfer
When I start thinking about it makes me not sent to do it again :-(


----------



## TooExcited

That really isn't fair. Which CCG are you in? 

I think I will be on short again but haven't discussed it with consultant yet. I know I will need endo scratch again but that's all I know. I had 10 eggs but only 5 were mature and only 5 fertilised (probably the mature ones). 2 made it to day 5 but weren't at the stage they should have been. both were transferred - none made it to freeze.

I am little concerned about Liverpool's freezing rate at the moment. No one seems to have had any that have made it to freeze on here for some time......


----------



## Victoria1976

Warrington ... I've been a major bitch and thorn in the side to my mp amd head of ccg.. I may be off to Westminster soon to be a case study.. We can afford it but why should we.. It's unfair


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria, I don't blame you for taking it all the way! I would do too! And your right, I don't see why because you happen to live in an area your treated differently to others! I'm here if you end any support (I've worked in politics before the nhs) and if there's anything I can do I'm more than happy to do so!

And your totally right, just because you can afford to go private why should you?! Is tell the tax man I'd want a reduction in NI contributions as that's what pays for the nhs!


----------



## Victoria1976

I'm not going to win though gemz.. We have done all we can and unless I get david Cameron or Jeremy hunt's number I am not going to get anywhere... Ps I am a day late.. Means bugger all and I kmow I'll wake up tomorrow and the af wil be here but still... It's nice to go to sleep with hope x


----------



## Victoria1976

Gemz how's that bp of yours?


----------



## Victoria1976

Any news from kateann capt, Sammy and clarkea.. Hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi girls, 
How are u all doing? I'm ok- relentlessly searching google about all sorts of things and doing myself no good at all!! Spoke to my nurse yesterday to arrange follow up appointment- January 10th. Hoping to have a stress free Xmas and try to forget about ivf until then!! The nurse said if we can take a positive from it, it's that we will know more for when we try next time.. I suppose she's right, it's just so hard to think positively at the moment!!! I quit Facebook (again!!) yesterday after seeing the 3rd baby scan picture (from 3 different people!) of the week. Threw my phone at the wall and had a massive go at my husband for not doing the dishes during the day! Felt like a right cow!! 
I keep thinking about my natural bfp and how it might happen again one day- I'm probably kidding myself right? I want someone to be able to tell me that it will happen for us, and it's just a matter of time- although I know no one can say that for definite. What can we do girls to keep positive and happy? I feel myself sinking lower and lower and it's not a good place to be.
Arghhhhhhh!!!!! So pissed off and frustrated!!!!!! 
Love to you all xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey kate ann... I was the same... I googled forever.. Hubby and I went away a few days after it failed to a beautiful villa and all I did was google why it went wrong, who was to blame, what I did wrong.. Etc etc.. I found I just accepted it as time went on and I hope you do too... You have a second go on nhs right as well so at least that's something Hun.
We all I am sure know how you feel.. You won't feel very better until you are ready to ... Be kind to yourself Hun

I'm day 2 late now.. Niggling butterfly feeling in stomach but not doing a test until tomorrow or Monday as I am sick of disappointment and the ivf may have just botched up my cycle. I have had 2 x 28 day ones since ivf and day 30 now.. So for tonight I am going to enjoy a little prosecco, crab linguine and scallops! X


----------



## captainj1

Hi KateAnn, sorry to hear how you're feeling. I'm similar although I think if been hardened to it a bit as this is third time unlucky for me. I feel a bit numb, like I'm stuck somewhere.
I am googling potential new clinics to try where I can get complete end to end care in one place. I am in two minds about whether to change consultant, I've got my WTF appointment on Tuesday night so will see what he has to say about where we go from here first. If he hasn't got any new ideas in terms of approach I think it is time to at least go for a second opinion. There is someone at CARE mcr that specialises in recurrent implantation failure so that might be worth at least a conversation. My consultant is nice but I feel like a lot of things are left for me to push/remember, eg intralipids we agreed I would do again but then it was up to me to remind him after EC about them and I ended up having the first infusion the day before ET which upon researching was too late. 

Keeping everything crossed for you Victoria that AF stays away and that this is it for you!! Xxx did you test today? Oh no wait it is still early. My DS decide 6am was a good time to get up today....yawn...

X


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey capt
I think we may have considered another clinic but our response was good so we decided to stay where we are but may consider our agreed final and third shot if 
Needed elsewhere... Funny.. Got a letter from them yesterday saying that prices were going up due to the success of embryo glue and eeva... And this was included in the costs.. I was never offered embryo glue last time.. It wasn't even discussed so keen to know why not...

You sound like you are keeping your pecker up and if you have down days I'm sure your son is there to put a smile (or an early alarm clock) back I'd like to know how you get on on tues ..

I'm still no af but test was negative so pretty sure 3 days late it would have shown positive... Oh well we will see.. I'm off to a Cookery school today where we are doing some butchery ... Can't wait! Xx


----------



## captainj1

Yeah, my response has been good each time too - I think I either have chromosomally abnormal embryos (in which case CGH might help) or an implantation issue maybe caused by my Csection uterine scarring. I also read on dr sher website that individualised protocol is he best success factor.

I'm veggie so regularly anaemic which might also be a factor. On that note, enjoy your butchery!!! Hahaha


----------



## bugs

Hi ladies just wanted to update we've just had our consult in Greece at Serum where they did an aquascan and SA on other half, I have a textbook womb and OH has super sperm so icsi has been used in the past when not needed so money down the drain. She is very hopeful that we will get there in 2 cycles. So we returned home full of hope with a suitcase full of drugs so very happy to be going back in January. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Hey bugs- 
Wishing you all the luck in the world! 
And although you are not using LWH anymore, please keep posting on here as I for one, really want to keep up to date with your progress and success (I am sure you will have success!) lots and lots of love, K xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Bugs I'm really pleased for you.. Sounds like you have a plan now! All crossed x


----------



## Likklegemz

Bugs that's brilliant news! I'm soo pleased for you, also fuming on your behalf that ICIS has been used uncessearily!

Victoria, if AF hasn't shown and you've had a bfn, doesn't necessarily mean that your not pregnant! I tested three times before my bfp and look at me now!

Hi to all the gang, nothing much to report on my end, think my BP has gone down again, but will get confirmation Thursday!

Take care x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Still nothing!!! Will test again tomorrow if still not here..


----------



## Likklegemz

Oooh Victoria, I'm keeping everything crossed!! Did you try during ovulation? X x


----------



## Victoria1976

We only did it twice last month so would be a flipping miracle... No symptoms, nothing unusual just no period .. Yet.. I'll test again tomorrow
How's you gem? Everyone else well?? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm good thanks Victoria, just tired!

You never know, look at what happened to me - I'm keeping everything crossed the witch has stayed away and you get your miracle bfp x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Still negative.. Still no period!! What a head [email protected]£&er!


----------



## clarkea

Hi ladies.
Sorry ive not posted in a while. Im in a shitty place! Cant get my head around it not working. Feel like crying all the time n that my life is going nowhere.
Hope all you girls are ok x


----------



## Victoria1976

Clarkea... I'm so sorry... I was talking about today how I've never experienced anything like it.. It was delayed a little for me but then hit me 2 weeks later... I am field based in my role and remember being sat in my car for three hours sobbing because I couldn't stop and I couldn't drive.. I was paralysed with the pain ... No one else will ever get it.. Just those that have been there.. Can I ask.. How do you feel as I'm making assumptions it was like me.. But the pain was horrific and I'm so sorry if you are feeling this Hun x


----------



## clarkea

Youve hit the nail ob the head. I cant think straight. I cant seem to get it out of my head. The only time im happy is when im with my nieces (im very very close with two girl nieces). They make me smile n laugh. My sister wont let me b on my own. Im working half days at work so until my dh finishes work she makes me go round to hers soim not on my own as wen i am i just cant stop crying. 
I hate when sumone asks... so whens the next go then? I feel like screaming 'let me get over this one. I dont know myself yet'. Like u said, unless uv exlerienced it u have no clue so just stop trying to understand coz u never will! Sorry about the rant. My cousin naffed me off the other day by asking the exact question. She said oh well at least u can enjoy ur xmas n drink n new yr new start. I said that WAS my new start. Then she followed by saying eeee id never have anymore kids, id rather have my uterus run over by a truck!
As u can imagine, she nearly went threw the window!
I cant seem to find hope or positivity anywhere. I just dont understand :(


----------



## Victoria1976

Bugger me.. You ha got some inconsiderate arses around you!! No wonder you feel rubbish! Who says that about their uterus to someone who wants kids more than anything!!! I would have panned her! 

Positivity.. You won't find it yet.. I didn't.. I still don't.. Why? Becasue we have been dealt a rubbish hand.. But imagine if we do get lucky and imagine when that happens and all those miserable minded, awful people who say silly things will still have all the total lack of social and interpersonal skills .. We will be kinder, stronger, braver and more hopeful and maybe more blessed.. Maybe hey?!


----------



## KateAnn

These feelings are overwhelming. No one can possibly understand unless they've been through it....
It's so hard to try and stay positive but we need to. We need to believe that it will happen for us and its only a matter of 'when' and not 'if'. We need to stay strong and positive because otherwise we have nothing left. 
Xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hope you are ok clarkea.. Just take a day at a time. I'm always here if you ever need me..

Kateann.. Glad you are feeling positive.. Great news! Xx


----------



## clarkea

Thanks girls. Made me smile a little. Yes victoria, i was so close! N ur right it will make us stronger. It already has. Just not feeling it thatmuch at the min but ur right x


----------



## KateAnn

Haha, I'm not feeling all that positive but I'm trying! Looking forward to Xmas and then it's a new start for the new year. Something good has to come to us soon!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Alcohol helps...


----------



## Victoria1976




----------



## Likklegemz

Oh clarkea, I'm sorry to hear that. This time last year as I was an absolute mess. We'd had our first attempt fail, it was my 30th birthday and the first year of my granddads anniversary of his death (he died on my birthday).

It took months of me being in a black hole, and for about three months it just got worse and worse until I finally sought help. I saw a counsellor away from the Hewitt centre and had about 8 sessions, it was the best thing that I've ever done. I finally found a way to get a coping strategy, and to let my grief and anger out in an environment where it didn't hurt my relationship. My poor oh tried, he really did but it just felt like he was wrapping me up in cotton wool and smothering me and trying to make a situation better - he's the type the glass is always half full, I was defiantly half empty

Does any of that make sense? Your not alone, none of us are, just take each day one at a time (and maybe get a voodoo doll! ;) )

Hope everyone is doing well x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

Ooh voodoo....


----------



## TooExcited

Clarkea - I am so sorry. It is such an awful time and experience. I thought the injections were going to be the hardest part but they were the easiest in hindsight. I think when I do this again I'm not going to ask to see the embryos on screen. Seeing them made them real and when I got my bfn I felt like they had died. Keep your chin up and remember we are all here for you and when the time is right, if that time comes, you can have another go.

Thoughtless people need to be strung up and shot!

Love to the rest of the gang xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

I was the same as you excited.. The injections were almost exciting as we were doing something ... It was the 2 weeks that killed me and then the failure.. Wow.. I've never been depressed or really down.. Boom .. I was floored for weeks. I only just feel better now x hope you are ok


----------



## Victoria1976

Looks like its here.. 7 days late... What a mind messer this ttc is!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh hun, sorry to hear that! Was keeping everything crossed just in case. Hope your ok and the witch is not too bad

Sending big hugs x x x


----------



## Victoria1976

We all go so quiet... Hello.. Anyone out there!!


----------



## KateAnn

Hi Victoria! Hi everyone! 
How are you all? Busy busy busy for me! Can't wait to finish school on Friday for 2 weeks, so much to do after that! 
Quick question- what have all your cycles been like after the ivf? I'm now on cd19, no sign of ovulation yet for me. I know it's not likely that I'll get a bfp naturally but I'll never give up hope, it happened once so it can happen again!! 
I reckon this is gonna be a looonnnngggg month!! 
Take care all xxxx


----------



## TooExcited

Morning all

KateAnn it was cd 20 for my positive opk after ivf and I did conceive that cycle. Sadly lost it but that's another matter. Keep testing & keep the faith xx


----------



## captainj1

i haven't been tested for O this cycle so no idea whether I have O'd yet or not - I had EWCM from CD8 until about CD15 and then it started up again at CD18 (i'm now on CD20) so who knows what is going on!

My boobs are still massive and lumpy/sore, damn hormones interfering, I hope they won't stay like this forever now...I read somewhere that the ivf hormones can cause permanent changes in breast tissue. I want my small non-sore boobies back!!!

finish work on Friday for 2 weeks, although suspect I will have at least day or two of stuff to do from home over that time. Friday can't come quick enough, we have our party on Friday night but I just want to go home and get an early night (to sleep, before anyone asks :;):


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all, sorry I've been AWOL! I've been reading on my phone and not really had the chance or opportunity to post. I've had terrible indigestion. I didn't even know that was what it was at first! Everything tastes awful at the moment, and I have a constant burning sensation in my mouth (yuck!) 

I'm afraid I can't help you girls much with ovulation after IVF. From what I can remember my periods and ovulation went back to normal straight away, just a hell of a lot heavier and more painful :(

Kateann, I'm always for staying positive now, after all it's happened to me and there's no logical reason why it can't happen for you too. How you doing Victoria? 

Captain, hubby's a teacher too and breaks up tomorrow! Enjoy our break although I know teachers have a lot to do in the hols! It's my last day at work for 2013 too tomorrow! I've got to use loads of leave up before I go off for a year so trying to get rid of it or else I loose it (no chance I'm doing that!) 

Hope everyone is ok, hi to all the gang old and new - we have been rather quiet lately haven't we? X x x


----------



## captainj1

Just popping on to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and happy new year. I really hope we all get what we wish for in 2014 xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, the chances are that I won't be able to post that much over Christmas (the madness has already started with family!) but I wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas. I hope that this is the last year you have without being pregnant or having your baby. You all deserve it so much! AQ, bugs, cvaeh, Mrse I hope that 2014 is your year, you've all been through so much and I pray that this time next year you'll be having your first family Christmas with your little ones or with big uncomfortable bumps!

Victoria, Tooexcited, captin, kateann I hope that 2014 brings you all as much joy and luck you all deserve it too!

To anyone I've missed, I'm sorry I wish you lots of luck too, there's far too many of us (which is sad, but we've all bent here for one another!)

For those of you lucky enough that 2013 IVF brought your your bundle of joy or your bump in progress I hope your enjoying your first Christmas as a family, or your last Christmas as just a couple.

Most of all I wanted to thank each and everyone of you! You've all be there for me this year, wether that was whilst I was ttc, waiting for IVF and getting so impatient, my panic attack over my laparoscopy or congratulations when I finally managed to get pregnant. I couldn't have survived so far on this journey without all of you offering advice, support and encouragement, so thank you all so very much.

Lots of love and massive amounts of baby :dust: to you all

Love gem x x x x x


----------



## wrightywales

Merry Christmas Ladies And Wishing You All The Best For 2014. I Hope All Your Dreams Come True In 2014 xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Happy Christmas everyone!

Good luck to all those waiting for their new arrivals.

For all those waiting, like me, lets hope 2014 is our year!!!! X x x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Merry christmas everyone! And here's to a fabulous 2014 for us all xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Awww... Merry christmas everyone... Have a great one and comeon 2014... I start again late jan so going to get really drunk a lot this Xmas!!! Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Happy Christmas everyone from me too.

I for one will be very glad to see the back of 2013 - roll on 2014. I am ready for it!

Wishing you all a fun and relaxing Christmas and a very happy new year for us all xxxx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Happy Christmas everyone hope 2014 brings you everything you hope for and deserve xxx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

MERRY CHRISTMAS, ladies!!! I wish all the best to all of you.


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey ladies.. I found today hard.. Xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hey Victoria - I did too....

I love my nieces to death but I'm tired of being an auntie - I want to be a mummy...

Big hugs to you. 2014 will be our year xx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone,
Hope you all had a fabulous christmas! We had a really fun day with my sister and her family, it involved playing silly games, karaoke, great food and lots of alcohol!!
Well for me, I'm now on day 31 and still no sign of ovulation!!!!! What on earth is going on?! 
Xxx


----------



## captainj1

And no AF either KateAnn? I got AF on Xmas day, so a 26 day cycle. Lovely gift from Santa ;)


----------



## KateAnn

Hi captain, 
No AF either, in a normal cycle I ovulate quite late anyway (cd 18-21 ish) but I usually get ewcm and positive ovulation sticks, but nothing this cycle as of yet! Very slight ewcm this morning so am hoping in a few days or so I might ovulate, although as its so late it probably isn't even worth trying!! 
Xx


----------



## Lisa40

It's never too late KateAnn. I know a lady on here who had pretty normal cycles & then one month she didn't ovulate until day 44 & that was the cycle she got her little miracle. So I'll still keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

Hey ladies
So it's January and i can start again but I'm worried and not sure I want to...


----------



## captainj1

What's worrying you Victoria? Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Don't be worried Victoria - yes the process is daunting but we have hope and the potential outcome will be so worth it xx


----------



## TooExcited

Captainj - finally about to reply to your email!!!! Xx


----------



## Victoria1976

Think the fear of it not working again... I was so floored last time ... Not sure I could have it happen a second time without it completely taking me to pieces.. Feel so much better and stronger now and not sure how I would feel next time


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria, your only human hun! Fear of the unknown can be crippling. Just take baby steps so to speak. How about speaking to one of the counsellors to help you with a coping strategy? It defiantly helped with me!

Think positively, no matter how bleak it appears! After all this maybe your turn

Sorry for lack of personals / rather quick post. I've be reading on phone, but all I seem. To do is sleep and work at the moment. Promise I'll catch up with you all over the weekend

Love and baby :dust: to all

Gem x x


----------



## TooExcited

But this time you know what to expect. Yes, it might not work but there's a chance that it will and that has to be worth taking the plunge.

You are strong and we will all help you through it.

Remember the mantra, hope for the best but prepare for the worst xxx


----------



## KateAnn

It is scary...the thought of doing it all again, especially when the first time didnt work but you can't give up, there is always hope! It will be our turn soon girls, it's just a matter of when not if! 

AFM, still no +ve on ovulation stick, still no AF! Day 36 now. A few sharp cramps yesterday so I think something is happening! Why does AF show up every month on time when you don't want it to and then when you do want it, it holds off?!? Soooo frustrtsting! 
Got my WTF appointment next friday- am hoping it will fill me with some confidence for round 2. 
Had one last blow out last night (alcohol) so now officially going dry until after next IVF- I seriously need willpower to not drink !!

Sending lots of best wishes and positive vibes to you all
Xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Ok so I just got my smiley face on ovulation test! Day 36. Hmmmm.


----------



## TooExcited

Go for it KateAnn :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Likklegemz

Ooooh kateann very similar to what happened to me after my lap and looked what happened! I'd go for it, just treat it as a lot of fun and try not to think about getting pregnant and you have just as much of a chance it working out naturally!

Hope everyone's doing well, sorry for lack of personals but on phone and my eyes are struggling to stay awake - need sleep quite badly!

Love to all gem x x xx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all? Everyone is very quiet, hope all is ok with you?!

I had my follow up appointment today- we discussed a lot! 
Firstly, he said everything went well- sperm and egg quality, number of eggs retrieved, but he thinks the problem was how the embryos developed after fertilisation. My AMH level was good as well. So.... He has recommended that I start taking DHEA, usually recommended for over 40's, but apparently can help with embryo development too. Does anyone have any experience with this?? It threw me completely because he also said because it contains 'testosterone' we are not allowed to try naturally whilst on it (for next 3 months) because of risk that if we conceived a girl it would have masculine features! I burst into tears at appointment because I hate the thought of going until April/may until we can try again- naturally or through IVF. 
On the plus side (if there is one) we pushed to have a laparoscopy- scheduled for March( at some point). 
I also mentioned about my thin lining, and they will monitor that more closely at the time and perhaps give extra eoestrogen if needed. And because I started bleeding 6dp5dt he said might also give me progesterone shots rather than suppositories. 

So, all in all I suppose more is being done for my next round- it all seems so far away...... What do u girls think? Looking positive? 

Sorry for the very long and self-centred message! I am thinking about each and everyone of you too, and am so grateful to have you guys to ask for advice etc 
Xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Hope everyone had a good christmas and new year 

just poppping on to see how your all getting on and to wish you all lots of luck for 2014 and hope you dreams come true xxx

Kate - Good luck with your next treatment im sure the time will fly xx


----------



## KateAnn

Wow wrighty!!! Congratulations! When was your little girl born? She's beautiful!! How you doing?! Xxx


----------



## wrightywales

KateAnn said:


> Wow wrighty!!! Congratulations! When was your little girl born? She's beautiful!! How you doing?! Xxx

Im doing good thanks :) She was born New Years Day. Yep she is a real cutie cant help but look at her and she makes the sweetest noises lol and sleeps lots :)

My pic is of her today at 9 days old dreaming lol


----------



## KateAnn

She's amazing!!!! Congrats again- you must feel overwhelmed! And a new year baby too!! Xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Hello ladies, I haven't been on here for quite some time so am lost in where people are up to and lots of new ladies since I was last going through ivf so excuse lack of personals x best of luck to u all cycling and waiting! 

I am having lap and dye next week at the women's at 12 and just wondered for those if u who have had it done how long I can expect to be there x we live an hour from the hospital so want to know how long oh will be waiting around for x


----------



## Victoria1976

Wrighty how wonderful! New Year's Day babe!! Super and she is beautiful xx 

Sorry to be stupid but what's a laparoscopy... Is it the same as the dye thing we had where they check all is ok and no blockages etc?

Kate... Who did you see? I was a little disappointed when they said that early bleeding was just that and there was nothing we could do about it... 


So... I got my period today... The one I said I would call liverpool to say let's do this whole thing again... As in start again this month. I'm terrified!


----------



## Victoria1976

Melbram... If it's the same thing I had it was about 15 mins x


----------



## Victoria1976

Ah just read it's not the same thing at all sorry melbram


----------



## KateAnn

Melbram- I'm having the lap done in march, from what I've read the procedure is about 15-20 mins but then you will need recovery time afterwards to come round from the general anaesthetic, they will probably keep you in for an hour or 2 I would think. 

Vic, I am seeing Mr Ellard at Arrow Park, he didnt seem too concerned about the early bleeding but just said maybe we would do new progesterone regime that he is currently looking at, which are injections rather than the cyclogest pessaries. 
Good luck on your next cycle- when was it that you did your last one? Can't believe I have to wait until April/May, but if it helps....

Hi to everyone else 
Xxx


----------



## Victoria1976

September kate... Paying now so double the stress as this will be a very quick spend of 5k


----------



## Victoria1976

Which makes me ask... Drugs.. Did you all buy them from the hospital or find a good pharmacy price?


----------



## Victoria1976

Eek!!!!

I have semi great news. I have just been informed that warrimgton ccg are reconsidering their funding policy. You can view this under the latest news section on their website and it is then under 'have your say on our new health policy update'. 

Whilst this is by no means a done deal, it is one step closer for us to a nationally equal and fair system.

Howard and I met with the CCG and our MP at the end of 2013 and we are now awaiting a date to attend a meeting in Westminster with an all party parliamentary group to discuss our experiences

So guys... If you know anyone who lives under warrington ccg please give feedback on their website (warrington ccg, latest news, have your say our health policy). Please guys... I've fought so hard for this one glimpse of something so please help if you can x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, sorry I've been AWOL! Been so tired and running round after what feels like a million things! Time seems to be flying and dragging at the same time if that makes sense?

Victoria, that's brilliant. Ews! The fact that they are even reconsidering funding is amazing! Hopefully this will beat. Hopefully this is a positive outcome for you and you'll get a second attempt on the nhs! Are you delaying going privately because of this? I know once you've had private treatment that's it for nhs treatment, so it's a big decision to make! Im so pleased though to hear this and hopefully they'll fund it intime for the new financial year when the budgets are finalised!

Melbram, I had my lap back in May 2013, which as you know resulted in a bfp for me! The procedure is relatively straight forward. You get a bed (usually from noon) where you wait for the days surgery list. Depending on where you are on the list and what they find or do, means you can be out by 8 that night. I ended up staying in overnight so had packed a night bag and left it with my mum just in case (thank god!) Katie, this should be the same for you! I've never heard of anyone having a lap and being out within a short time scale! Sorry if I've read that wrong I'm really tired at the moment!

I think the total time of the lap varies from what gets done. Generally if it's a nose it's 30 mins, if they do anything else like remove adhesions, clean tubes out etc it last longer. I was scheduled in for an hour and a half, but was in surgery for 50 mins, and my tubes weren't as damaged as the HSG showed.

Its done under a general so you will be groggy afterwards, no driving or being left on your own for 24 hours!word to the wise, as they pump a load of gas in your belly to see what's going on you can get very bloated! Not pleasant experience that! :) you can get sholder pain too, it's to do with the gas so don't worry!

Let me know how you get on!

Sorry I've missed loads of people, I'm so tired lately, finish work in a fortnight so plodding onl

Taken care, love to all x x x


----------



## Melbram

Thank you for your responses x fx I get the outcome you did little gems x


----------



## Likklegemz

I hope so too Melbram! Good luck x x


----------



## Lisa40

Same thing happened to me after my lap, that was the cycle we conceived & we only dtd once as it was too painful due to the gas still.
Will keep everything crossed for you :thumbup:
x


----------



## KateAnn

Ladies......I'm now on CD 48 after my failed ivf cycle. Is this normal?!?! Getting a bit frustrated now!! 

Got a date for my laparoscopy- 10th Feb, eeeeek! Didnt think it would be so soon, ah well! Hopefully it might help!! 

How is everyone? 
Xxx


----------



## TooExcited

did you try this month kate? if so, how many dpo are you? have you thought about doing a test? first cycle after ivf can be totally crazy so just bear with it.

great news on the lap date. I hope it is all clear xx


----------



## KateAnn

I had a +ve ovulation stick on CD 36, so 12 days ago. Haven't tested as not got any symptoms apart from a few slight cramps/ sharp pains every now and again- usually a sign AF is on its way. Definitely no PG symptoms! 
Xx


----------



## TooExcited

In my limited experience there is little difference between the 2. Give it a few more days and if still no AF then I would test just in case. How long is your luteal phase normally? Xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Normally only about 10-11 days, this cycle is definitely messed up. I don't want to get my hopes up as its always a heartbreaking bfn! Will keep you posted though xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Kateann could be really promising if you guys tried at the tight time. Like others have said, my cycles went slightly haywire afterwards!

I won't forget your lap date neither, that's my due date! 24 days to go!!! Eek for both of us and with any luck you might not need it!

Has anyone heard from Melbram?!?

Can't post properly as on phone but will catch up later x x x


----------



## Melbram

Gems: My lap and due is next Wednesday. Not long before your lil baby is here now although it feels like you have been pregnant for ages. Probably because I havent been on here for ages

Kate: My second AF after a failed FET was 70 days! So frustrating waiting for it to come so you can move on. Hope AF arrives soon or you get your BFP!


----------



## KateAnn

70 days?! Wowza!!!! 

Just did a sneaky test BFN. What a surprise! 
Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Kateann, until the witch shows bfn means nothing! Not to get your hopes up but I had two bins before my bfp with this pregnancy!

Melbram, not long to go then!wasnt sure on the date,will be thinking of you x x x


----------



## KateAnn

I love your optimism Gem!! I definitely don't feel pregnant at all. Just stuck in this limbo!!
Plus had a shitty day in work- told my boss (my head teacher) the date for the lap and she is making me take the time off as unpaid leave (as she did with the ivf) Is this normal practice? I'm a teacher so I can't take 'holidays'. Did any of u guys who have had it have to use up your holidays or take unpaid leave? It frustrates me so much as other people have a little sniffle and take a week off sick!!! I've decided when we do our next round, I'm not going to say anything to anyone and just call in sick instead. Such a joke!! 

How are you all today anyhoo? Happy weekend xxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi katyann

i am a teacher too. I have always tried to time my cycles in the holidays but only two of mine have fallen in the summer holidays so have always had to have some time off with the others. My head covered my class for scans and then i took 4 or 5days off from egg collection. If you check the union website it says that appointments should be paid and any time off because the treatment causes sickness should be counted as normal sickness. I would contact your union. My head is retiring in the summer so i am hoping my new head is as understanding. X x


----------



## Likklegemz

Kateann 

I echo what cvaeh says. With IVF there's a massive grey line, but for a lap it's clear cut. This is planned surgery and should be taken as sick leave, mine was although I'm not a teacher - hubby is and is an NUT rep! Your school should be following the Burgundy Book scheme unless it's an academy. Speak to your union and open dialogue with your head teacher. 

Hope that helps!

How your doing cvaeh?

Love to all x x x


----------



## KateAnn

So now I'm totally confused!!
CD 50 today, positive opk 2 weeks ago, no AF or sign that it's on it's way. BFN on a HPT yesterday. Today- loads of EWCM!!!! 

What do u think girls? I'm thinking maybe I had an LH surge 2 weeks ago but didnt actually ovulate and now my body is gearing up to try again. 
I just want AF to show now, so I can get the next 3 months out of the way to try again!! Frustrated!!!!!!!!

Hope u are all ok!!! Please give me some advice! 
Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hmmm I'm not sure hun, what's your discharge been like the last week or so? Could you see your GP on Monday? Could do a blood test to see if there's anything else going on x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Cvaeh

Renovation! Eek most stressful thing I've ever done (I vowed the last time we did it that was it and I'm never moving again!) but it's so worthwhile and rewarding when you see it finished. I lived with my mum when we were doing it, I couldn't wait to move out though when it was finished, we nearly killed one another! :) 

Did care let you know how long it would take? Thought you were considering going abroad! Keep us informed, hoping and praying you get your bfp!

Yeah not much longer to go, start my leave on Friday so it's really starting to feel an it more real now, if that makes sense?

Love to all x x x x


----------



## Likklegemz

That is strange! Would have thought you'd have heard by now, but like you said, hopefully you'll be settled into your new home then you'll be in a better place to start up again. I don't blame you about not going abroad, IVF is stressful enough when your at home, I don't know if I could cope doing it abroad even though it's cheaper - puts an extra strain on things I'd imagine!

I really don't know. At first I thought boy, but then the 3d scan I thought girl. Hubby's adamant it's a girl, as are my sisters and brother (brother reckons its to spite him whereas the sisters are young 13 & 4 and the 4 year old has told me if she's not allowed to swap it she's cutting his wee wee off then it'll be a girl! Given she said this after she chopped off her hair in school makes me rather worried!) not long till I find out, and hubby and I had a sly little bet early on so the looser donates £20 to charity!


----------



## Victoria1976

Eek gems good luck xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Victoria1976 said:


> Eek gems good luck xxx

Thanks hun!

How you getting on?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hi all. X


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hi gemz... Did you get my message?


----------



## Likklegemz

Yeah! Got your message! What happened?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Nosey People! Anyway... How exciting. Few weeks to go. How you feeling? I'm deciding between another go or not ... Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Nosy sods! How dare they!

What's holding you back from trying again? I remember how painful and black the first fail was for us, but I'm glad we kinda just kept at it,although the result was a massive shock!

Tired really! Indigestion sucks and I am really struggling keeping food down in the evening! :( not long thou, and all the rubbish at them omens is definitely worth it! X x x


----------



## Likklegemz

Ps forgot to ask any news with Warrington ccg?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Nope .. Won't know,for a while... So waiting to see.. Don't want to keep waiting as life is on hold and I'm sick of it... Anyhow... I'm waiting to near from prof to see if we start this month... I got my af 8 days ago so hoping it's not too late to decide to proceed...


----------



## Hopefulx2

Ps what's holding me back... The cost.. The utter despair again...


----------



## Hopefulx2

Grr so annoying trying to send you a pm but it won't let due to insufficient rights.. As soon as I can I will!


----------



## Likklegemz

That's stupid! I think you have to hit ten posts! Grrrr

I know what you mean about the cost and the despair, it's such a rollercoaster to go on both financially and emotionally. Just take you time and don't rush into a decision straight away. Do you see the consultant again soon? Might help to talk things thru with him or her before you make a decision.

Hopefully in the mean time warrington ccg will come up with extra funding. If you can hold on till April the new financial budget will be in place

Sending big hugs x x x


----------



## KateAnn

I know what you mean about putting your life in hold!!! I'm sick of it too! Desperate for a new car but I can't just incase we need that money for subsequent rounds of ivf. And the trying to plan things for the future but we can't just in case something else is happening! Grrr!! 

CD 52 today, copious amounts of ewcm. Negative on ovukation stick but 2nd line is much darker today- I reckon it will be a positive tomo or wed. Stupid body!!! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

I know what you mean about life one hold! Hubby and I couldn't book a break away as everything was about trying to get pregnant, and being told IVF was our best shot it became all consuming. All I thought about really, even now I'm pregnant I still feel that way. It's a hard hurdle to overcome.

I think the changing point for me was just after my lap last year before I fell pregnant. after seeing the counsellor and being given coping strategies, I finally snapped and wanted my life back - so we booked a holiday. I think it was the little things that kinda gave me my life back. Being able to take charge (I am a control freak!) and making a decision rather than waiting on a doctor to tell me when we could do IVF again.

What I'm trying to say rather rubbishy, is that as hard as it is, sometimes making even a small decision such as a mini break or a car you feel back in control!

Does that make sense?

Kateann if your period doesn't come in the next ten days I'd go to the doctors and get a blood test 

Love to all and hope everyone is doing well x x x x


----------



## Hopefulx2

That's exactly how I feel... I'm sick of trying. I'm sick of waiting. I'm sick of not enjoying certain things in my life but having to stick with them ... Just in case! I'm ready to stop after this next go.


----------



## KateAnn

Day 53- smiley face on ovulation test, again! 17 days after the last one! Bizarre!!!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Kate ann... You are queen ovulator! Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi ladies 

Lap and dye yday revealed endo which was removed tubes all clear so all good x I was a little annoyed after the op however, I was given tea and a sandwich at half 3 then no one came in to see me thereafter. The table was in the way restricting me getting out of the bed for a wee and because it was dark I had to try and get up and close curtains given the gown was all open at the back and then had to go out into the corridor to find out what was going on as it was gone 6 by this time! I'd come round at half 2 so I wasn't too impressed with the aftercare to say the least x would have been fine if oh was allowed in to help me get up and dressed etc


----------



## KateAnn

Oh no, Melbram- your experience doesn't sound good at all! How are you feeling now? Did you know you had any signs of endo before the lap? Do they think this is what's been causing your problems? 

I've had to change the date of mine and put it back by a few weeks just because of the fuss my head teacher made about more time off, so I rearranged it for my school half term 24rh Feb. dreading it!!! 
Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Oh my god kate ann... I can't believe your boss is so shitty about it

Melbram.. So sorry it was like that.. They are quite brusque there
Hope you are ok lovely xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

So I'm off guys.. Feb 1st I start again


----------



## Melbram

Kate: we have male factor so I skipped the lap and dye and went to ivf x after two failed ivf and 1 FET round natural is our only option so wanted to ensure I had no unknown problems. I was having a lot of left sided ovarian pain and that's the only reason they allowed me to have the lap and dye done. Before I went to theatre the surgeon asked where talk of endo had come from because my scans were completely clear so just goes to show the scans don't show everything 

I'm not in a great deal of pain to be honest this is nothing compared to OHSS x


----------



## JaneyM

Hi ladies
Just wanted to say good luck to you all. I often pop on here to see how you're doing. Can't wait to see you getting your BFP's in 2014. I'll be watching & wishing you all well xxxx

Much love Janey x


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies,
Ditto to janey's post above. I often read this thread as I had my ivf at Liverpool women's and was on here during my first two cycles.
I hope with all my heart that each and every one of u Lovely ladies has your dreams come true!!!
Lots of love and heaps of baby dust
Nici xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Number three worked nic? I am about to start number two and would love words of encouragement!! Congrats xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hopeful! I'm staying positive for you! I hope that this is your time and everything goes smoothly with a massive :bfp: for you both! I'm counting down until the first for you! Yey for taking control and starting!

Melbram I'm sorry to hear what happen after your lap. That sucks! My first lap at the women's ended in total disaster, with awful after care. I was devastated and massively depressed afterwards. Took a while to get over it. The lap last year was a total change, although I've gotta admit the night nurses on duty where awful and didn't give a shit. Did y end up staying overnight? It's good they've got the endo out, and hopefully this will give you and your oh a better chance of trying naturally,with a lovely positive result at the end. It can happen don't lose faith, it's happened to two people on this thread!

Kateann, are you in a union? That's terrible! The hospital recommended that I had two weeks off after my lap and signed me off, I'd ask afterwards if you can be signed off, and just stick it to your boss. If your savaging a tough time, or need any help and advice, I'm sure between hubby and I we can help. I've been thru hell and back with works sickness policies and my hubby is a nut rep.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I'm officially off work now! My maternity leave doesn't kick in till next week, but I'm on annual leave this week. It's a bit surreal knowing I'm not in tomorrow. Everyone spoilt me quiet a bit so feel really loved. As much as I'm really excited, and despite all the grief I went thru with the sickness crap last year, I'm gonna miss it I think.

Love and babydust to all

Gems x x x


----------



## Hopefulx2

I can't believe only 13 days to go gem!!!! Nervous? Excited I'm sure also..


----------



## Melbram

Gems yay got maternity leave! 

I didn't have to stay in thankfully even though I fainted on the way out lol think not eating much and getting myself wound up didn't help x 

Kate I have only been signed off for a week which has been fine x I'm in no pain just the odd twinge if I twist or reach for something x if you have a sick note then there is not a great deal your employer can do. Fertility ops aren't covered under equality act so no discrimination. Tell your employer you need the op due to stomach pain and can't therefore wait x I very much doubt they would proceed through disciplinary


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone! 
Eeeeek Gem, how exciting!!!! Your little baba will be here before you know it!!!

Good luck Hopeful in your next cycle, I really do hope this is the one for you! 

No news from me- I've changed the date of my lap to half term- just couldn't be doing with the hassle from my HT. she will never be supportive to me, I think mainly as she is very religious and doesn't believe in what we are doing. 
I have however decided that when we do start round 2, I'm not going to tell her, and will just call in sick for the week of EC. We can self certify for 5 days so she'll never know any different. She's annoyed me do much and being honest with her in the first place has not helped at all. 

Cycle day 59 for me! (6 days past my 2nd??? ovulation!!!) I do feel like AF is going to come anytime now though, the sooner it does the sooner I can start the DHEA for 3 months. I know the time will go quickly but still frustrating waiting- AGAIN!!!!

Love to all of you fabulous ladies xxxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey kate.. I'm so cross with your HT.. There are a few teachers I've come across on here and all their 'bosses' have been the same.. So what is the dhea? Are you sticking at liverpool? X


----------



## KateAnn

Still at liverpool for next go on nhs, although I see the consultant at Arrowe Park. The DHEA is basically a supplement (not on prescription) that they have recommended I take for 3 months before next go. It's supposed to help with egg quality and embryo development, so hopefully we will have some embryos to freeze and better quality ones to put back in. I've read lots of good things about it, so we'll see!! 
Xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Brilliant.. I'm keeping everything crossed for all of us.. Its so tough but I hope when it works we will be even better parents and even better friends xx


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, girls,:blush:

I have not written anything for a long time but I have been reading. To be honest I have been only reading the forum with the pregnancy tests. My desire to see a positive pregnancy tests sends me there :blush:. I am doing my third round on clomid :wacko:. 
To be honest I feel a bit disappointed by Liverpool Women's Hospital and Doctor Kingsland clinic. Maybe I am just at the beginning of the process but by now I have seen the doctor just the first consultation half a year ago :growlmad:. I feel this dose of clomid is not strong enough for me and I am afraid on my appointment in March I am going to see again a nurse :growlmad::nope:. I really need to speak to a doctor. I need a comment on my results :cry:. I want to know what the doctor think whether I have chance to get pregnant and so on.....

I wish best luck to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Daisy, your not alone. I think all of us on this thread have felt that at the beginning. Unfortuantly this process isn't quick until all other routes have been exhausted. And even then you have to wait for things like the patient information evening, a start date etc.

Is your appointment in March in outpatients. It's downstairs not in the Hewitt centre. You can ask to see a consultant, although the wait may be longer, even if your appointment time says 3:20 for example. The doctors will never put you on a high dose of clomid to start with, it's all trial and error to see how you respond. Don't forget they're hands are restrained too, due to funding and guidelines so it can be frustrating for them as well. I presume your HSG and partners SA came back ok and that's why your on clomid and not gone straight to IVF. It does take some time but try and stay positive and fx clomid will work and you'll e pregnant without going through IVF!

Kateann do you have a rough start date in mind yet?

Hopeful, only three days to go! Yey!

Has anyone heard from some of the older ladies on this thread? By old I don't mean age, I mean those who've been on here for a while, hope your all doing ok!

Afm, well had a bit of a scare last night. Ended up being rushed to the women's as I was bleeding. Was put on a monitor but thankfully baby's ok! Nasty scare though!

Love to all gem x x x


----------



## Hopefulx2

I wondered tonight about Africa.. Not seen her in ages.. 

Omg . Just reread your message... Wtf.. Are you I'm gem... You must have been so worried... Was it just one of those scary but nothing to worry about things.. Sending yoi tons of of love x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi hopeful

Yeah I've never been so scared in all my life. Put the fear of god into me. Doctor doesn't seem to think its anything to worry about. Once I got on monitoring and was scanned baby decided to play along! Was kicked something chronic, and heart beat was fine. Seems to think its just one of those things, my have a slight tear near cervix which caused some blood loss. Said it shouldn't be a problem, but to keep an eye on it, and might end up with a tear come delivery but didn't seem too concerned

Massive relief x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Awwwww so glad everything is ok Gem, what a worry!!!! Hope you are now getting lots of rest!! Xx


----------



## KateAnn

9 dpo and the spotting shows up right on cue! AF should follow in next day or so. 3 months and counting now....


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh kateann! On a positive note at least you should start to get back to normal, and it means you'll be able to start IVF again soon. I hope the witch isn't too bad!

Big hugs x x x


----------



## Hopefulx2

As much as the af is never wanted. Sometimes is a good thing hey kate! Xx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone
Hope you are all ok? 
I'm feeling a bit low today. One of my best friends has just told me she's pregnant. I am totally happy and thrilled for her but still feel sad that its not me. Do these feelings ever stop? It will be my turn soon, won't it.....? 
Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey kate... So sorry.. Those days are rubbish... And yes it has to be doesn't it xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Kateann I think all of us felt like that at some point! Your not alone there! I remember that feeling too, I promise it does get easier in time, it did ease for me eventually before I found out we were pregnant. It's ok to feel envious and jealous and one day it'll be your turn

Have faith! Big hugs x x x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Gem.. How you getting on? Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

Well I'm officially overdue. I've also had a bit of a scare tuesday. Community midwife said that if I didn't have 10 movements to phone in, add in I had really bad abdominal pain I ended up in the hospital. At first they said they were going to induce me yesterday as there was a slot free, but they agreed to scan me instead before they made a decision.

Scan was at 4:30 yesterday, and baby was fine. I've got quite a bit of pain though where my laparscopy scar is, so they think the scar tissue is causing the problem and not that the placenta moved which is a relief. Baby's measuring within the normal range but to be on the same side I've been given a slot to be induced on Sunday at 7:30am if baby hasn't already arrived! I've got a sweep booked tomorrow with the community midwife thou so hoping that gives baby a kick.

How you doing? How's this round of IVF getting on? How's everyone else? Hope everyone's ok, love to all gem x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Good luck Gem!! Keep us posted! Xx

No news from me- my lap is a week on Monday. 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well! 
Xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Eek.. Gem... Good luck tomorrow... Post in every day so we know when you go quiet where you are!!! Af arrived today but too late to start stimming so I scan again tues xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hopeful

Yey for stimming!even though you missed this month due to AF I'm a firm believer in what will be will be!

Kate Ann wow it's nearly here!

Well I've been to the hospital again, I've managed to get them to move the induction to Wednesday, would like a shot at trying for a natural water birth rather than being heavily monitored. I'm much happier!

Fx baby arrives before then!

Love to all x x xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey everyone how are you all?
Hope all is well! Plenty of new comers since I was on last good luck to you all!

Has anyone heard of gem? She was getting induced today but has been quiet on the other thread for a few days? Does any one have her on Facebook? 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hi Jamie... Nope I thought of hert today! Hopefully she has a lovely wonderful package wrapped up in her arms xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hi all - sorry I've been quiet recently too -stressful times at work!

Gem posted on fb last night to say that she was at the women's. Her hubby posted this afternoon to say it would be a while yet, so from what I can tell it was natural rather than being induced.

Push Gem push he he. Can't wait to hear what team you're on xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Oh how exciting!


----------



## TooExcited

Will let Gem post and share the details but there is news....xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Ahhh fantastic can't wait to hear thank you been thinking about her for the last few days :) xx


----------



## MichelleanLee

Hey Ladies
sorry for the long post but here goes :/ 
I posted last year regarding needing assisted conception but I haven't been back after finding it very hard to get my head around and a lot has happened in the last year. In May I had a cyst removed from my left ovary and a lap and dye which concluded that all my lady bits where in perfect condition while I was in theatre my partner was getting some tests of his own and we found that he has anti sperm anti bodies due to an accident when he was a child. Coming out of theatre I had to deal with my partners results then my grandfather died the following day, I never gave myself time to heal with planning a funeral and grieving, and only a week later my nan passed to spirit to join my grandad, on returning back to work from my operation I attempted to save one of the children from tripping and fell bum over boob down the stairs and broke my foot so i have been off work on the sick since! 
We was told by LWH to appeal to the PCT regarding IVF funding but I feel like we are going round in circles and circles and reading the waiting list times it scares me. Today me & partner have been talking and we are thinking of paying for private treatment after May when we get married. 

So as of end of may I will be joining the club and starting with what i can only describe as happiest and heartbreaking decision. my feelings feel everywhere, I don't want to get my hopes up and I'm scared of it failing, I suppose it will all happen in due course and what is meant to be will be. 

our journey starts here......here's to a happy & hopeful year :)


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Tooexcited can you send me gemz Facebook name in private message? I had it but started a new Facebook as there were so many people on it I didn't want to share things with. And yourself and any other ladies, would be lovely to chat outside bnb x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi Michelle, I had ivf due to pcos and my partner had low and eMobile sperm, we were put on the waiting list and it didn't seem to long we had to wait after tests. How come you have to fight for funding surely you should be eligible, you don't have any children I'm assuming? It is a massive journey and can seem like forever. You put everything into it. I am one of the lucky ones who got pregnant first time and I am thankful and grateful everyday.
Really sorry to hear you had a bad time, with your grandparents passing. Seems you haven't had much luck. I hope it turns around for you x


----------



## MichelleanLee

Jamie_lee_c_ said:


> Hi Michelle, I had ivf due to pcos and my partner had low and eMobile sperm, we were put on the waiting list and it didn't seem to long we had to wait after tests. How come you have to fight for funding surely you should be eligible, you don't have any children I'm assuming? It is a massive journey and can seem like forever. You put everything into it. I am one of the lucky ones who got pregnant first time and I am thankful and grateful everyday.
> Really sorry to hear you had a bad time, with your grandparents passing. Seems you haven't had much luck. I hope it turns around for you x

Hi Jamie, Thanks for replying. I have an older son from a previous relationship but my partner hasn't any biological children (as mentioned before he had an accident when he was 12 which has resulted in the ASAB) I do think it is wrong in this day and age that because I have a son he isn't entitled to become a father himself. I'm going through an angry stage of how people who take drugs/alcohol are allowed substitute of the drug on the NHS but someone who wants something so bad has that taken away from them. we will get there in the end and i have emailed LWH asking for someone to give us a breakdown of price as everything is separate and not sure what we would need. Hoping that with the problem not being me (that sounds awful) it would hopefully work first time :) 

Congratulations on your little girl, bet you are over the moon with her. they grow far too fast xx


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

It really is awful the priorities of the nhs! I have 2 frozen embryos for when I want to try again luckily but if not for those I wouldn't be able to afford another round. 
It really is crappy circumstances for you, you shouldn't be judged because you already have a child! So unfair!
Could you be put on the waiting list while trying to fight, or do you have to pay first? X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls as some of you will know already we had a baby girl last night!!! Weighing in at a massive 8'6"!! She's perfect!! We've finally decided on a name - Isabelle Hope! Just seemed perfect after everything we've been thru! Will share the details when I'm not drugged up! :)


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

likklegemz said:


> hi girls as some of you will know already we had a baby girl last night!!! Weighing in at a massive 8'6"!! She's perfect!! We've finally decided on a name - isabelle hope! Just seemed perfect after everything we've been thru! Will share the details when i'm not drugged up! :)

congratulations!!!!!! :d


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

likklegemz said:


> hi girls as some of you will know already we had a baby girl last night!!! Weighing in at a massive 8'6"!! She's perfect!! We've finally decided on a name - isabelle hope! Just seemed perfect after everything we've been thru! Will share the details when i'm not drugged up! :)

congratulations!!!!!! :d


----------



## Hopefulx2

Yay gemz... Such a beautiful name also xxxx thrilled for you Hun xx


----------



## ChartsNHearts

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in here!

Me and my husband have just embarked on our first round of IVF at the Women's (the plan is to have ICSI). It's day 16 of Buserelin injections for me today, and we have our 'baseline scan' next Tuesday (so I'll have had 21 Buserelin injections by then).

I don't know much about the whole thing if I'm honest. I've been trying not to find out too much and I think this 'take it as it comes' attitude is helping me to keep calm(ish!) so far! But I thought it would be interesting to compare notes concerning some things, such as...

I feel like these injections have been going on for ages already!! Is it usual to be on Buserelin for so long?

And, I was warned that the Buserelin injections might delay my period, but it arrived on time as normal. However, I have started bleeding again today (3 days after my period ended). Is that a normal side-effect of the injections?

Wishing you all the best of luck! And huge congratulations Likklegemz!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hi charts... I'm back in Tuesday as well to see how stimming going... Good luck xx


----------



## KateAnn

Yippee!!! Congratulations Gem!! So nice to see some good news on here after the past crappy few months on here!

Got my lap on Monday....eeeek! Scared!! Been reading about side effects of anaesthetic and potential complications today- gee wizz, why do I do it to myself?!?! 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Good,luck kate x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hi charts. I had icsi too. 
I had my usual ad on my baseline scan because I remember writing on here I felt awkward as I was on my period. 
It does feel like a long time but it is a long journey to take. When you think back it will not seem so long x


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Good luck Kate you must of posted as I was writing xx


----------



## Sharkey

Gemz; just wanted to pop on to say congratulations to you all on the birth of baby Isabelle Hope, what a lovely name & also good birth weight!! Hope labour went smoothly for you x I'm sure your all on :cloud9: xx

AFM; just counting the weeks / days now (67days) to be precise, lol 
We are staying :yellow: again this time, seems to of flown quickly but I reckon that's to do with Livy keeping me on my toes :haha:

AQ, MrsE, Bugs, Cvaeh, Lisa, Jamie, Lindy, Susie & anyone else Ive missed.......Just a quick hello from me...... :wave:

Anyways wanted to wish all you new gals the very best of luck on your up n coming cycles & sending you loads of :dust: xx


----------



## ChartsNHearts

Hopefulx2 said:


> Hi charts... I'm back in Tuesday as well to see how stimming going... Good luck xx

Best of luck to you too! :flower:

*KateAnn*, good luck for tomorrow!

*Jamie_lee_c*, thank you for sharing your experience with me. It is nice to hear from other people who have 'been there, done that'. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopefulx2

Good luck kate for tomorrow xx


----------



## KateAnn

Thanks guys!! Feeling a tad nervous about the outcome! Kinda hoping they will find a problem and then fix it there and then!! Surely that's better than being in 'unexplained' category!!! 
Xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Good luck tomorrow Kate xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Quickie from me, Kate Ann just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow! Sure everything will be. Fine x xx x


----------



## TooExcited

Hello lovely ladies. How are we all tonight?

Kate Ann - how did it go today? Hope you either got the all clear or they found and fixed whatever was up! I'm a bit bonkers but I'd rather they find something fixable than find nothing!

Gemz - how are you getting on? Sleep deprivation driving you mad yet? 

Hopeful - where are you up to? Have you got EC date yet? I feel very out of touch with what has been going on!

AFM - AF showed up today so we're out on our last go before ivf #2 so I'll be calling Chester tomorrow and booking in to get the schedule and scratch. Short protocol again for me with 12 days of stimming. Looking at EC around w/c 14th April. Bring it on - I am ready! 

I'm looking into electro - acupuncture. Does anyone have any experience of it? I've been having normal acu for about a year but this seems to have a greater success rate... May be a coincidence but I'll try anything once!

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey excited!! Sorry re AF but at least you can get moving again... Is this a private round now or are you getting another NHs? Good luck with it all Hun.. Number 2 has been far less stressful if that helps you at all..

I'm on day 7 stims tomorrow so fast approaching EC ... Booked off the entire 2ww this time as I need to give this every chance

Ps not had electro but booked in with the ladies at liverpool as when I looked into the research the bulk of it applies to immediate pre and post transfer (paulus) and so this is what I am doing xx

Kate .. Hope al ok
Gemz.. Hope Isabelle is being a star for you x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi girlies, 
I'm ok thanks- was home by about 2pm yday, been a bit sore but just taking it easy. They couldn't tell me anything new!!! Everything looked normal and they said dye was a bit slow going through tubes but it did and spilled out at the ends- so I suppose that's good but still leaves me in the situation of not knowing why I haven't been able to get pregnant in the last 2 years!!! Frustrated!! 

Looks as though we will be going ahead with ivf #2 day 21 of my April/may cycle. Booked in for next appointment 10th April. So back to waiting. And can't even try naturally because of these DHEA tablets, grrrrrr!!!

Excited- I had electro- acu during my last ivf cycle in the hope it would increase my lining a bit, which it did! I really liked it and would definitely have it next time! 

Hopeful- I hope this time is successful for you! Keep us all up to date with how you are getting on! Good luck!

Gem- lots of hugs for Isabelle! 

Hi to everyone else- hope you are all well xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Quick question guys....
When you make the switch from nhs clinic to a different private clinic- does the nhs one send over all your existing notes etc and results from tests, or would the new clinic do all new ones? 
Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey
I think if within the year it's all ok and new tests not needed xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Ladies... Jamie has very cleverly created a fb group for us.. If you'd like to join you can pm xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Katyann

Glad your okay. Have you been told you can't try naturally on dhea? I took it and they said we could carry on trying naturally, even though the chances of natural with me must be close to zero. I have heard of quite a few ladies getting pregnant naturally when they were on them.

I went from nhs to private and had to pay 25 pounds to have my notes copied. Think i had to write a letter as a phone call was no good.

Gemz- Isabelle looks gorgeous! Hope your getting some sleep.

Hopeful- good luck. Hope this is your time.

Hi to everyone else x x x x


----------



## KateAnn

Hi Cvaeh, my consultant has told me not to try naturally while I'm taking it because of the testosterone in it. If you do conceive while taking it and its a baby girl, there is a chance she would be born with masculinised features. However, I have researched this online myself and cannot find anything that says this is the case!! I'm tempted to try naturally anyway next cycle as so many people get their bfp while on it! 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

hi KateAnn - if I were you I would ask for copies of your notes, tests etc and take them with you. Otherwise you are relying on your referral letter from the NHS to cover all the details. You are entitled to copies of all of your notes and everything they have on file. I always think it is useful to have them anyway. I think it can take a while to get them from the NHS though so ask sooner rather than later.

Great to hear your lap was clear. Fingers crossed you just need some luck next time around.

AFM I had a hysteroscopy yesterday as I've been having super heavy periods lately with lots of flooding and clotting. All looked normal so I'm no clearer on what is causing it. Will be getting my karyotype tests back at the end of the week and DH will get his next week. Dependent on the results of that we may do further testing on sperm fragmentation/DNA. Then hopefully a fresh cycle in April/May with CGH testing on the embryos to see whether they are as normal as they look.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi lovelies!
Sorry I have been AWOL. Since going back to work my time has literally disappeared. I hope you are all well. Will try and read back a bit to update but from what I have read looks like lots of cycles going on. 
Is AQ still around? 
Xxxxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey 
Not seen her in a long time.. Not since my last ivf in sep x
Huge congrats on your little boy


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations Likkle. Good
Luck sharkey!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks hopeful and good luck to all you lovely ladies. Xx


----------



## Kaychikan

Hi hope u dint mind me jumping on here. Been referred today for hsg at Warrington before ivf referral. Just wondering how long any one has waited for these as dr was a bit vague.
Gl x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey... I had about a month before Hsg and then about three months before the ivf began x I wish you a huge amount of luck x


----------



## Kaychikan

Thanks I just hope the time goes by quickly x


----------



## Sonja1976

Hi Ladies,

Can someone please help?

I'm 10dp3dt and have been having negatives since 6dpt which I know is early but it's torture! :dohh:

It looks like AF has arrived today and I'm devastated - this was our first IVF.

Does anyone know how long I will have to wait for cycle 2. No frozen embies so will be a fresh cycle. 

Thanks xx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi sonja, 
Sorry to hear about your unsuccessful cycle. In the past 12 months there have been a few of us on here who have been unsuccessful with no frozen embies either. It really is heartbreaking. I had my first cycle November/December last tear and will be going again later this month. So 5-6 months wait. However, my consultant wanted to put me on DHEA for 3 months prior to next ivf and because of my long cycle after failed ivf (60days) it took a while to get started with the dhea. 
Stay strong and try to enjoy your time before going again. The stress of ivf is enormous on both partners xxx


----------



## Sonja1976

Hi KateAnne thank you fur your reply. I'm sorry your having to go through this as well :( it's so hard. 

Why did you have to wait that long? Was that there suggestion or was it something to do with your cycle?

I'm paying private with the Hewitt Centre inside LWH is that the same as where you are? 

My consultant is Charles Kingsland and he is lovely.

I had 14 eggs but only retrieved 6 as they could only access my left ovary and that had to be done abdominally due to a very annoying fibroid that sits behind me uterus. 

I had one top grade embryo put back in and then one was immature, one fertilised but then didn't make it very far. Another 2 fertilised with 2 sperm each egg which messed that up and I forget what she said about the other one. 

My cervix bled when she touched it so I'm going to have to ask if that could have made a difference to anything and the day of ET I came down with flu and coughed and sneezed non stop for about 3 days and wonder if that had a negative effect.

I've still not started to flow properly so I go from negative to a bit positive - I guess I will only truly know in the morning to are if I start flowing overnight.

I wish you look with this next cycle and I would like to stay on this thread to speak to people going through the same thing.

Baby dust xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi sonja, 
I'm still an NHS patient at the moment, at Arrowe Park on the Wirral but go to LWH for egg collection and transfer. 

I had to wait 6 weeks for my follow up appointment and then as I said before the consultant wanted to put me on DHEA tablets for 3 months before starting my next treatment. Apparently it takes the tablets this long to get into your system and is supposed to help get better quality eggs. 

I had 18 eggs collected, 10 fertilised but only 2 survived to blast. Both were put back but didn't take. They have no idea why except probably because they weren't good quality. The fact only 2 survived to blast also shows this. 
Hopefully the dhea tablets will help me on my next round of treatment. 

You might still be in with a chance- think positively!! I know it's hard though! I started bleeding 6dp5dt and it was full on bleeding, if I remember correctly. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Sonja1976

Hi Kate,

It's horrible when you can only rely on what's been put in at transfer isn't it - I don't think I would feel quite so ba if I had one frozen.

I had mine transferred on day 3 because I only had one embryo to play with they just wanted to get it back in.

Do you have a date for the start of your next treatment? 

Thanks - I am really trying to stay positive lol :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## KateAnn

It's so hard to stay positive! And all we seem to do is 'wait' !!
I'm currently waiting for AF to show (any day now) then will start down reg CD21, so it should be in the next 3-4 weeks. 
I am trying to stay hopeful and positive but finding it very difficult! It sounds awful to say as well but I don't think much of the treatment I've been getting from my hospital or LWH. So, after the next go, will feel happier about going to a private clinic, and this is my 2nd and last on nhs. We have somewhere in mind already if it comes to it. Obviously, I hope it doesn't!! 
Xx


----------



## Sonja1976

Your right it really is hard.

Is it the Hewitt Centre you have your eggs collected from or is it Liverpool Women's NHS part? 

Xx


----------



## KateAnn

It's at the Hewitt. X


----------



## Sonja1976

Oh wow I'm really surprised at the fact you aren't that impressed with them, isn't it strange how people have different experiences?

I drive all the way from Wolverhampton as well.

I'm sooo tired tonight, still no full flow. This stuff messes with your head :( ggrrrrr! I will know for definite in the morning I guess xx


----------



## Sonja1976

It's over!! :cry:


----------



## KateAnn

Oh sonja, I'm so sorry. I know how you feel, and words cannot help at this time. You just have to keep remembering your day will come. 
Life is soooooo shitty sometimes. We don't deserve this xxxx


----------



## Sonja1976

Thanks Kate, it really is shit. I've been in bed since 11.30 am and came home from work due to bad period pains which I suffer with every month and I've just felt very low.

I know it sounds mad but I had a miscarriage a couple of years ago and I feel like I've almost had another loss cus I knew our embryo was in there :(

I'm really not fussed about doing all the shots again or the transfer but the egg collection was torture for me as I had to have it done abdominally and I was in so much pain when I came around.

How are you feeling about your second one? Xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi

has anyone had any experience of an egg hatching before transfer?


----------



## TooExcited

Hello - lovely to see you around. How are you?

I don't have any experience myself but its a really good sign isn't it? A stage 5 blast is a hatching blast and it means it ready to snuggle in.

Are you in the middle of another cycle? xx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi 
yes Im back trying attempt number 3 !!
finally found what could be my problem my cervix was severly closed whatever that means. Had my cervix dilated & a hysteroscopy last month with Mr Russell.
went for transfer sunday and this time they decided to inplant two embies and one of them had started hatching the nurses that were with us were practically shaking our hands saying it was amazing. Finding it hard to get excited because of the last two fails (last was one was boxing day) but heres praying 3rd time lucky


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hi lm.. So I had the same yesterday and I also was told I had a very closed cervix so was dialated also.. But just had an investigation where they found I had a partial septum.. I am kicking myself that I didn't ask him to scratch when he was in there as I can't get anything else done without forking out a lot more money... Did mr Russell do anything when he did the hysterosocopy?


----------



## Lmhiggins

hiya,

I just had my cervix dilated and the scratch, he said he was quite surprised how bad I was but thought that could be the source of my problems
how are you feeling ? I was quite sore & tender for a few days


----------



## Hopefulx2

I didn't have the scratch Hun.. How are you today? X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Just checking in. I know most of us are on Facebook now, but thought I'd drop in and keep the thread going!

Hope those not on Facebook are well. Run ragged, my little one is 12 weeks today! I can't believe hoe lucky I am! She's certainly keeping me on my toes, hence my lack of posts!

Love gem xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hi gemz!! 
I used to post a lot on here years ago but Hardy ever now. Would love to join u on Facebook? What is group called?
Nici 
Xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Hi

Just popping in to see how everyone is and sending lot of :dust: your way ladies

xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi. Just wanted to check in. I don't do Facebook but thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies
Just checking in. Glad to see everyone is well.
Hi Linz! how are you doing and how is Thomas??

AFM- Half way through our 4th IVF cycle. Praying this is the one :) xxx


----------



## KateAnn

Hi everyone
Quick update from me for those of you not in the Facebook group-
I'm currently 17 weeks pregnant after our 2nd Ivf attempt!! Feeling very happy and very lucky!! Keep the faith girls- it can and will happen! 
Hope everyone is ok? 
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats Kate. 
Gets bit harder to keep the faith on your 4th cycle but i am determined to be positive as i can be x


----------



## KateAnn

You have to have faith AQ, faith and hope. If you don't have those then you have nothing except bad, depressive thoughts and that's no way to live life. Believe it can happen. X


----------



## africaqueen

Yes i do have faith and hope or i would not be putting myself through a 4th cycle ;)


----------



## wrightywales

wishing you lots of luck and sending loads of baby dust your way AQ xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thank you Wrighty! Annabelle is beautiful btw! where does time go?! xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Havent got a clue its flying by. In less than 4 months she will be one. Keep us updated on how you're getting on hun x


----------



## Sonja1976

Hi All,

could do with joining for more support of women going through the same.

Africaqueen good luck with your 4th cycle! :thumbup:

ive been under LW since Feb when i started my IVF, my 1st round failed, also my 2nd round failed :cry: just recently. We have one top quality blasto on ice :thumbup: 

Embryo quality doesnt seem to be an issue for us thankfully so why have a total of 3 embryos failed to implant? 

Has anyone been in this position and then got pregnant or had any further testing? 

Would appreciate any help, and look forward to providing support to any ladies who need it.:hugs: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Sonja
Sorry to hear you have had 2 fails. As regards top quality embryos, they can only grade them going by the basics and obviously they cannot tell if they will be viable in the womb or not sadly. Hence why a fertile couple take on average 9mths to conceive in that time many embryos may of made it to the womb but for some reason not implanted. Our 1st embryo was top grade but sadly still did not stick :( Your frostie sounds like a fighter tho to manage to be frozen and if it survives the thaw, its a tough lil cookie ;) 
Have you asked about having a womb scratch? it has been shown to increase implantation rates. I had one with the last cycle an sadly didnt do it for us but it has worked for lots of ladies. Good luck xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ladies

Firstly, nice to see you AQ... Good luck for this cycle, fingers crossed & lots of positive vibes for you! Positive visualisation when you're PUPO... Lots of love xxx I'll keep checking on you to find out that's it's been successful xxx

Bugs, I've just seen you're preggers, Congratulations... That's a long time coming, so very pleased for you xxxx

As for us, our beautiful baby girl arrived healthy & happy in May... It's been a whirlwind, but Darcey Jane is our amazing miracle & I'm wishing all the ladies on here get theirs very soon.

Much love xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Janey and HUGE congrats on the birth of your LO! xx

As from tomorrow afternoon i shall be pupo with twins! :D never felt so optimistic as we have never had 2 embies for transfer before <3

Hope everyone is ok and i shall update in a few wks with good news please god xxx


----------



## harley81

Don't know if you remember me, but wishing you loads of luck for today (and your 2ww) AQ x


----------



## africaqueen

Of course! thank you Harley and can't believe your LO is approaching 1 either! x


----------



## africaqueen

Delighted to announce i am pregnant!! in complete shock still but over the moon!
Most of the ladies on here have their babies but for those still trying- never lose hope. It took 4 cycles of IVF to get our BFP xxx

https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/WP_20141004_001.jpg


----------



## harley81

Many, many congratulations! 

Wow, just think after all that and it could be twins too :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Harley ;)
We will be delighted with one baby but 2 would be a double blessing <3 xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Omg I've just read that you're pregnant AQ.... I'm absolutely delighted for you & hubby!!! How are you feeling? Apart from over the moon. 
I just explained to my hubby that you've been on here from the start & this is your fourth go... He said imagine that feeling when you've been through so much heart ache that feeling of amazement. I know you've been pregnant before, but enjoy this feeling as it goes so fast & I can't remember being pregnant & the kicks xxx
Wishing you a H & H nine months. Keep us posted.... It's a shame that this thread is so quiet, would be lovely to hear from others on how they are doing! AQ do you hear from bugs? How is she doing? Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thank you Janey <3 means a lot. Yes i hear from Bugs a lot. Her baby is due in Dec :) she is doing really well and everything is fine xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all

I've finally made it back onto bnb! AQ I'm really sorry to hear your news. After everything you deserved your forever baby. 

Bugs I'm absolutely delighted that your babys nearly hear! Doyou know what your having?

Not much to report here at the moment. Isabelle's nearly 8 months now and is doing well, and we are looking at doing ivf again next year with our frozen blasts. 

To those Im not friends with on facebook, how you all doing?

Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

.


----------



## Sonja1976

HI All,

AQ im so sorry to hear of your loss :cry: i hope your ok? (As well as you can be)

will you try again?

could someone please tell me what the facebook page is?

AFM awaiting testing for NK Cells in Liverpool then IVF 3 (FET) should start early December. xxx


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi All,

not been on here for such a long time.
little update on myself...
BFN Aug 13
BFN Dec13
hysteroscopy & cervix dilation Mar 14
BFN May 14 (with twin emryos)
BFP June 14 natural pregnancy !!!!!!!

now currently 25 weeks pregnant with my miracle due 7th Feb (two days after my birthday). 
Keep the faith girlies miracles do happen to people like us 
sending loads of fairy dust to you all xxx


----------



## VLW

Hi everyone I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. We have been ttc for just over 18 months now and have discovered dh has low count, motility and morphology so have just been referred to LWH. Not sure what to expect now, we are still waiting for a letter to arrive but just wanted to say hello and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi vlm

Hope your ok and sorry for the late reply. The threads gone very quiet lately as various ladies have moved on with their journey or don't have the time to get on.

I'm sorry to hear that you've been referred to the Hewitt centre. As you've got a confirmed diagnosis the procedure is as straight forward as it can be. You'll probably see a consultant first in outpatients clinic to run various blood tests to see how you are such as fsh, and possibly as HSG which is where the put dye through your womb and x Ray you at the same time.

From those tests you'll have a patient information evening. They'll give a talk about what to expect etc. from your pie you'll usually start within 2 months.

I'm guessing you'll probably do ICIS, where they inject a single sperm into an egg. It's iust like the ivf process where you'll be monitored and enjoy lots of needles and scans.

The staff are lovely. I didn't have the greatest of starts to my ivf journey with the woman's but I couldn't fault them now. They did such an amazing job with me. We've now got a little girl - amazing naturally after a lap and we're gearing up to use my frozen embryos early next year

Good luck on your journey xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Likklegemz

It's so daunting when you don't know what to expect and no one else understands what your going through it's tough!

I'm kind of nervous about the thought of the hsg but if it's one step closer to our BFP then so be it. Would my dh have to provide more samples etc? I'm sure I read somewhere that they don't accept any test results from other hospitals etc? 

We were referred just over 2 weeks ago so hopefully a letter will arrive soon.

Congratulations on your little girl, amazing how things can happen so unexpected sometimes xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks vlm,

Your right LWH don't accept test results from other hospitals - they like to do them themselves. So annoying, at one point I felt like all the doctors where doing was taking blood from me! I found the time between referral to the pie very slow but once you've attended the pie session it goes very quick. My reaction to the HSG was extream - 1 in about 500 cases has an infection and I was that unlucky one! 

Yeah we're very lucky! My daughter was conceived on my first cycle after my lap. Doctor have me pretty long odds of that happening after 4 years of trying and a miscarriage. Never give up hope xxxx


----------



## VLW

So I guess me and my dh will both be pin cushions for the next few weeks/months then :( I can imagine it is/was very frustrating! Thats good to know at least when PIE comes through we'll know it won't be much longer. Oh no Likklegemz how awful, nothing like making things worse hey!

We're from Warrington so (as far as I know) we only have 1 chance at IVF so I'm extremely anxious but grateful we have at least 1 chance at all.

Wow thats amazing so nice to read success stories like that! Are you waiting until after xmas for ttc number 2? xxx


----------



## Becki09

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck VLW
My husbands from warrington and we lived there for years but had to move out of area because at the time warrington pct stopped all funding, Im from Wigan so we moved there and i joined back at my childhood GP's. Luckily we got funding for x2 cycles at LWH.
I found LWH Amazing, I was really nervous about IVF but after 5 long years it was the next step, we were one of the very lucky couples and we got our BFP from our very first IVF ICSI cycle & right now my 5 month old baby girl is currently snoring next to me in her crib :)
IVF can be daunting but try to relax and not put to much pressure on yourself. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## VLW

Thanks Becki09

I know Warrington is just one of those places which is affected by the IVF lottery postcode! I did speak to the pct and they said it was getting reviewed in December so hopefully they may increase but who knows. 

I think it's not knowing what to expect and I dont really know anyone who has had to go through it, it is hard though as no one understands just how hard it is and I'm only at the very begining of the journey. I'm hoping when we see the consultant I'll feel a bit better and have more of an understanding of things really.

Amazing that you got your little girl on your first IVF thats such lovely news. I can't imagine what it feels like to see those two lines on a pregnancy test after everything you have been through xx


----------



## Likklegemz

I know Im friends with a number of oldies on facebook but just thought I'd share an update for those I'm not and to give some good news to those just starting their ivf journey.

My lg is now 13 months old - wow that's flown over! We did our natural fet cycle just over 2 weeks ago and I'm now pregnant! Possibly twins if both stuck.

Never give up on your dreams - miracles do happen!

Sending lots of baby :dust: to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh WOW Gemz, congratulations! What amazing news! and how brave are you putting 2 back in!!!
I'm thinking of getting 1 of my 2 blasts put back in towards the end of the year... my LO is nearly 10 months old now! time goes so fast...

Can I ask a few questions?
When did you contact the HC to start the process? Just thinking if I want to get preggers around Christmas time, how far in advance would I contact them to start the ball rolling?
What is the process? Any injections or just pessaries?
From what I can remember this was part of your first IVF cycle... hope you don't mind me asking but did you have to pay for it?

Hope you have a H&H 9 months.... 

Hope all the other lovelies on here are well. Such a shame that this thread seems to have finished as everyone is so supportive... babydust for all the couples awaiting their miracles XXX


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi Janey we actually saw Dr Drakeley back in August when our lg was 6 months old. We were given the go ahead to go whenever we were ready. We were breastfeeding so we couldn't start treatment until we stopped. I stopped in January and was goibg to transfer in February but my period came early and messed everything up. So we had to wait until March and as I ovulate I just had to wait for a positive opk, phoned clinic then they put them back in 6 days later. Was all very surreal didn't feel like I did ivf as there was no needles and no pessaries! :)

No we didn't have to pay for it as it was part of our nhs treatment. However I know that depending on your ccg you may end up having to pay. Dr drakeley was up front with us and said a number of ccgs where changing the rules regarding ivf after a live birth so I wouldn't necessarily hang around. Just give them a call, and take it from there cxx


----------



## ES89

Hi

Hope you don't mind me jumping into this convo. To cut what feels like a very long story short, my partner and I have been ttc for not far off 5 years. My partners SA results showed he had morphology problems. We got referred to Liverpool Women's January 2014. In that time my partner redone his SA which came back fine?! We had 6 cycles of clomid (3 50mg and 3 100mg). 
At our last appointment, On April 21st this year we filled and signed referral forms for ivf, just over a week later we had confirmation of eligibility and we get 2 attempts of ivf on the nhs. We are waiting for PIE date to come through, does anyone know how long this usually takes to come through?


----------



## VLW

Hi ES89

We have just signed forms last week for IVF with ICSI after ttc for 2 years. We are currently just waiting for our funding letter to come through, I'm hoping it doesn't take too long. Have you had your PIE letter through yet?


----------



## ES89

Hi VLW 

Thanks for the reply &#128522; amazingly yes I have had my pie letter through a few days later. Couldn't believe how fast! We are going to it tomorrow night &#128522; 
If you are anything like I was it won't be a long wait. Where do you live? 
Have you had tests done in Liverpool already? I'm unsure what will happen after pie as we have already had tests there over the last year


----------



## VLW

Did you get your funding letter through and then your PIE letter? How long from signing the forms did I take for you to receive everything? I'm waiting on both so hoping it will be soon - can you tell I'm impatient/excited :) Wow tomorrow I bet your looking forward to going I'm sure it will help a lot with clarifying everything and put your mind at rest.
We live in Warrington, luckily they reviewed the IVF funding in April and have increased it from 1 to 3 now which is great. 

Yes my dh has had all his tests done at LWH over the past year as well. I had all mine done through my GP/local hospital, the Dr at LWH said he didn't need to repeat mine as all my tests came back ok, so he gave us the forms and referred us.

I hope tomorrow goes ok for you. I got told it would only be 8-10 weeks for us so no doubt it wont be very long for you x


----------



## ES89

We had our appointment on the 21st April (where we signed funding application) We got the confirmed funding letter through just over a week later and letter invitation to pie 8th May so all very quick! 
We are in Barmouth in North Wales, funny enough I'm originally from Warrington. My family still live there. Think I will be staying with them when treatment starts as it's a lot closer for when they need to monitor me. What part of Warrington are you from?
I've got so many emotions going on today! Excited/nervous! X


----------



## VLW

I received a letter yesterday to say they have received our application and the funding team with review and write to us asap to confirm. It did say there was no wait for IVF on the NHS which is great!

Are you? I'm from Penketh/Sankey, where about are you/family from? That will be so much better for you less travelling and being around family will be so much better too :) Have you actually got a date for starting or is it once you've attended PIE you ring up on cycle day 1?

I'd be exactly the same so many emotions I'm sure it will help but your mind at rest when you've been. You'll have to let me know how you get on. x


----------



## JaneyM

Hi VLW & ES89

So nice to see you guys on here, don't get to visit much now but emails popped into my inbox & thought I'd see what was going on. I'll have a look through my notes but from what I can remember it's very quick from PIE. I think my PIE was May & then I think it's consultation a couple of weeks later, then you order drugs & wait for next period. But I was on short protocol. It seems like forever, but really what you've been through us forever so what's a few more months.
My advice... Try & enjoy it, think positive, get calming relaxing CDs... Luckily it worked first time for us.
So very best of luck & ask away if you have questions... Hopefully there is more oldies about who can give more info on timescales xxx


----------



## ES89

Omg small world! I used to live in Lymm. My family are in paddington/Woolston now. 
I literally got my approval a few days after receiving that letter so hopefully too much of a wait for you. Keep me posted!
Pie was very informative! So much paperwork and info to go through now! I've literally gotta go for a blood test next week to check my egg reserve then literally waiting for consultation appointment. We have to make sure all paperwork is filled in by then. 
Hi Janey thanks for your feedback &#128522; it's nice hearing off others who have been through the whole experience. Brilliant it worked first time for you too! Had you already had majority of your tests done at Liverpool before pie? My info pack only had 1 blood test for egg reserve as we had done all the others in the last year x


----------



## VLW

Really! It is a small world.
Ooh did you, I had a voicemail yesterday just to say they are currently reviewing etc and shouldn't be long. I can't see us being rejected but until you have it in black and white it's still nerve wracking! 
Glad PIE went ok, do you feel a bit better now and more clued up as to whats going on/happening? How long is the wait for consultation? What do they do at that appointment? So many questions - sorry :) 

Hi Janey
Wow congrats on your little one what lovely news, did you have ICSI? How did you find it all? What do they do at your consultation? sorry for so many questions.
I agree a few months/weeks is nothing I think once you know the plan of action it feels like a weight has been lifted!

xx


----------



## ES89

No you felt exactly the same, nerves were going crazy until i had that letter in front of me haha 
A little, all the paperwork is a little daunting! I don't think the wait is long after completing all the tests in your pack. I literally only had the 1 because my partner and I have done all the others in Liverpool within the last year. The first dr that spoke was foreign and I couldn't understand him very well! Simple minded me found the way he said womb n vagina hilarious &#128514;&#128519; 
They want all the paperwork filled in by time that appointment comes. I think They then talk about the best option for you x


----------



## VLW

At least you have some time to get everything read and filled in though now. I'm not sure what we'll need as we've had all ours done already at least it's only 1 you have to do though - quick and easy hopefully! Haha at least he entertained you I'm not sure I could have kept a straight face!

We've already been told we're having ICSI I guess everyone's situation is different though. At least you'll know what treatment you'll be having soon, I'm surprised they didn't tell you before PIE? 

Fingers crossed our paperwork comes through over the weekend I'm sooo impatient now. Hope you enjoy the bank holiday :) x


----------



## ES89

Yer I've got my blood test next week so fx it doesn't take too long for consultation appointment to come through. 
Think we will be having ivf, both semen analysis my partner did at Liverpool came back ok. Our case is simply unexplained infertility. Sometimes I wish there was something up because atleast id know what was preventing us conceiving! If you get me? 
Any news your end? Do you mind me asking how old you are? x


----------



## VLW

Hope you had a nice bank holiday :)

At least you'll have your blood tests out the way this week and hopefully your consultation wont take too long to come through then now. I know what you mean, I really thought there was something we could have taken or been given to help/assist us but they can't find a reason for ours which is frustrating!

No news my end I'm hoping our letter/PIE comes this week It's driving me crazy now!! I'm 30 and my husband is 31 how about you? x


----------



## ES89

Not much of a bank holiday, I worked it all! &#128555; I'm off Thursday n Friday this week though.
Perhaps you should ring them if you don't hear anything soon? 
Yer I'm hoping the consultation app comes through soon after doing my blood test. I've got a friend who is also going through ivf. Unfortunately her first attempt didn't work. She's gonna help me with the paperwork this week though.
I'm 26 n my partner is 34, yes bit of a gap hahaha. We've been together 8 years, bought a house. Not married YET haha x


----------



## VLW

Ahh rubbish least your off at the end of the week and can have a nice long weekend :)
I rang this morning they had to send the application/funding to Warrington CCG to review and it's currently still with them. She said with Warrington it can be a matter of weeks :(
That's good you have someone to help you. YET haha I bet that's the last thing on your minds with all this going on x


----------



## ES89

Oh no! I thought wales was the awkward country that took forever with things! 
I will be honest it's not a necessity for us. We've got the house together and hopefully a baby together soon and that's commitment enough for us right now &#128522; are you on Facebook? 
Had my blood test today, just gotta wait for them to get the results back n then they will send a consultation appointment out to us. Gonna be on pins for weeks now! X


----------



## VLW

I think because Warrington have upped theirs from 1 to 3 which is great but just means a lot more funding applications are going through. I'm guessing I wont hear for another 2 weeks - I hate waiting haha!
Yeh I'm on Facebook, have you told anyone? I've only told my best friends and mum & dad. I'm not even telling work just going to try and arrange meetings at our other offices around dates and take a couple of half days and full days off when I need to.
That's good hopefully won't be too long, what do they do at consultation - tell you which form of IVF you need/having? We've already been told it's ICSI for us, have they talked about any options for you or not gone into detail yet? x


----------



## ES89

Ah right that could be why! Would make sense. 
Send me your name in a private message and I will add you on there. 
Yes I've told close friends and family. My manager knows. He moved from the store in my hometown 2 years ago up to another store and I recently moved to his new store so he knew from working with me previously that I have been ttc. 
Think they talk about options in that meeting, which 1 to do ivf or Icsi n then the length of protocol. Go through the paperwork. Hope it's not too much of a wait x


----------



## VLW

Will do!
That's good he already knows, I'm dreading trying to keep mine a secret at work!
I'm sure it wont be long for you at least you've started the process now x


----------



## ES89

Think you may have to tell them because they will need to monitor you and you don't know how the medication will affect you x


----------



## Likklegemz

Nice to see some new ladies on here. It's still quiet compared to how it used to be, I wish you both luck on your ivf journeys. I would advise telling work, mine where a pain but given the amount of time of for appointments etc it was impossible not to.

Quick update from me, I'm now pregnant with one and currently 15 weeks. Babys due in November, and we've got our 20 week scan next month. I'm incredibly lucky and it's all thanks to the hewitt centre. I hope you all end up with your own success stories too!

Love and good luck to all gem xx


----------



## ES89

Hi likklegemz 
Thanks for the message &#128522; so did you have ivf but you got a bfn? Then u fell pregnant naturally?? 
I'm going to my consultation appointment on the 26th June. It can't come quick enough! How often did you have to go for scans/bloods through the cycle?? I've asked work for time off up to a few days after egg transfer. Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi es89

Yeah we had a fail, then waited 8 months for a lap with the possibility of removing my tubes. Had lap and then period was late, tested on the off chance and was pregnant! Had a fu 2 days later from my lap who confirmed it.

We decided to use our two left over embryos in a double or bust situation. I wasn't really expecting it to work to be honest, and decided to test on Mother's Day and found out we were pregnant! Had to wait three weeks to find out if it was one or two, but it's only one which in hindsight I think I'm glad of if that makes sense? We've got our 20 week scan in 3 weeks, but it's a bit of ahead spin knowing my daughter is theoretically my eldest and my baby and vice versa with bump.

I'm forever greatfull to the women's and everyone I met on here and can only wish you luck. It does pass really quickly when your on that rollarcoaster. Everything's a worry xx


----------



## ES89

Sorry if I sound stupid but what's a lap?? 
How Beautiful to find out on Mother's Day! Thanks for sharing with me. I'm on a count down till consultation, so excited! Sure nerves will catch up with me soon! 
How did you find retrieval? Did you do short or long protocol?


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

thought I would bump this thread as nobody has posted for about a month or so!

Are there still ladies around who are currently having treatment at Liverpool Womens?

Me and my hubby are just about to start treatment. My AF is due tomorrow at which point I will be calling to arrange my prescription and an appointment to be shown how to inject. 

A little on my background.. I am 27, my hubby is 32. We already have a child who is 5 so we are paying for IVF/ICSI privately. My daughter was conceived quickly but we have been trying for baby 2 for exactly 2 years. After 12 months of BFNs we went to our doctor who did routine tests which showed my husband has low sperm count and motility. So we've finally taken the plunge and paid to start IVF. I'm hoping that all we need is some help with the sperm getting to the egg and we will be all go go go! 

It'd be great to chat to some ladies who are going through the same thing :)

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi tinadecember

You are the same as myself and my dh with regards to the low sperm count and motility etc although we have no children, and are at LWH. We've been trying for about two and a half years now, I'm 30 and my dh is 31.
I'm currently waiting for my consultation appointment to go through my protocol etc so hopefully will be starting on my next cycle in August. I think your a couple of weeks ahead of me though. 
Lot's to go through and understand isn't there. Fingers crossed it works for us first time round xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi VLW! ahh how exciting that I'm only a couple of weeks ahead of you. We have just had our consultation appointment where they took bloods to test for HIV but because we have already been seen at the womens previously they already have recent progesterone blood test results and SA results to go off otherwise I think we would have had to do more. 

Do you ovulate normally? Here's hoping that all we both need is to get the swimmers to the eggy!

Sending you luck for your consultation xx


----------



## VLW

Yes I think you have to have all tests and SA's done before you have protocol appointment, then afterwards you just have the HIV, Hep B and Hep C which is where you are up to.
I ovulate I've had tests and it shows I'm all ok, had my AMH bloods done last week which will just determine what protocol I'm on. Hopefully will get a call tomorrow. How long did you wait for your protocol appointment to come through?
What's your next step now? xx


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies!!
Was a regular on this board years ago and occasionally stop by.
Wanted to sprinkle lots and lots of baby dust your way and if u have any questions to ask someone who has been thru it 4 times then feel free!! 
We were diagnosed as unexplained which is really crap as we had nothing to 'fix' if u know what I mean. We were so So so so so so lucky for both a fresh cycle and a frozen one to work for us! 
Anyhoo, good luck and here's to getting those eggos prego!!!!!
Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

VLW - well because we had already been seen at the women's for a few months prior to deciding to do ICSI, they already had our history and test results so we didn't really have to wait. I made a phone call to the Hewitt centre and the receptionist offered me a few appointments and we chose the one that suited us. Then it's been all go from there! Have you heard anything yet? 

Nici - thank you for your kind words! It's reassuring to speak to someone who has been through the same thing with a positive outcome! How did you find treatment at the women's? 

I'm just waiting on my period to arrive, (which was due 3 days ago by the way!!!) and then I can make the phone call to have my meds prescribed and arrange an appointment to be shown how to inject. No idea where my period is, I don't feel pregnant and I've done 2 tests which are both stark white negatives. I think I must have ovulated later than normal. Just my luck when I'm desperate for it to arrive!!! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Hi Tinadecember

I have got my appointment to go through protocol and return all our forms tomorrow! I'm really nervous not sure why. I'm currently on cd4 so no doubt I'll have to wait nearly 4 weeks so I can ring up on cd1 for my meds appointment etc but I guess it depends on what protocol I'm on really. I feel like time is going to drag now as I could be potentially waiting 7 weeks before I actually start any meds - I'm just getting impatient now ha!

Did you af arrive? xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yes my AF finally arrived, 4 bloody days late though!!! I just knew it would happen to me haha. 

I phoned the clinic on CD1 and was told that I will be doing a short cycle of IVF so I will go straight to stimming and miss out down reg which I am totally fine with. Less injections = happy Tina! 

I have my meds delivered on Tuesday coming up and then my appointment to be shown how to inject is on the 18th!

I feel like it's all happening so quickly now, I'm excited but massively terrified too. 

What happened at your appointment? 

xx


----------



## VLW

That is typical ha ha! 

Did Liverpool ring you to pay for your meds? I am just waiting to pay for mine although I am on the long protocol so have to down reg for 3 weeks. I also have my drug appointment on the 18th August to show how to inject, just hope they hurry up so I can pay and get them delivered before the 18th! 

I'm getting impatient, will give them a call Monday if I've not heard anything xx


----------



## tinadecember

I got the phone call from pharmasure, I'm not sure if they're located in the women's or if it's a separate building? 

I hadn't heard anything after almost a week after paying the invoice for the IVF so I phoned them myself to find out what was going on and they hadn't received a prescription from the women's! Good thing I called really. Maybe check that they've definitely got your prescription? I had to pay for the meds when arranging delivery 

How exciting that we are going to be so close together! I'm glad to have someone to go through it with who I can talk to xx


----------



## VLW

I rang LWH this morning, have paid the invoice so will just wait for pharmasure to ring with a delivery date. It seems a few people have had different ways of doing it? Not sure why really.

Your meds are getting delivered tomorrow aren't they? Could you pick a certain time? I so nervous for next Tuesday to start injecting, when do you start actually injecting yours? I'm on long protocol so need to down reg for 3 weeks xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeah I also had to wait for a phonecall from Pharmasure. If you are injecting next Tuesday then you should definitely get a call in the next day or so.

I could choose a delivery day but not a time slot, all I know is that they deliver before 12pm so it'd have to be a morning delivery. I work 6-2 so I asked could they be delivered to my in laws and that was fine with them. 

Yes my meds get delivered today!! Some point this morning, I'm so excited to see them hahaha as sad as it sounds. It kind of feels like the real start of the journey now that I've got something there in solid form. 
We are doing a short cycle so I won't be down regulating, my injections don't start until the CD3 of my next period which should work out around the 28th of this month. 
What date will you start stimming?

Good luck with the injections, how are you feeling about them? I'd be lying if I said I wasn't pooing myself!! Are you injecting yourself of will your OH be helping?

xxx


----------



## VLW

They rang me yesterday afternoon so they are getting delivered on Thursday morning to my mum's so it's easier, I'll just go after work to collect them. 

Let me know when they arrive, exciting. Yeh I've been feeling very nervous this week think things are getting very real now and the reality is starting to hit. I start down regs the same day as my drug appointment so a week today (the 18th) I should start stims around 8th Sept so a week or so after you start.

Yeh I'm a bit nervous tbh, I'm going to do them myself. I just think it's a bit different when you know you have to do it and loads of people say after the first few it's not too bad xx


----------



## tinadecember

yey! Great news that they've finally rang you! 

I had my meds delivered yesterday, definitely more overwhelming that I thought it would be. They came in a huge box that was full to the brim and I'm only doing a short cycle so god only knows how much you're gonna get! 

The needles don't look too big which is reassuring, I'd say about 1 - 1/2 inch. Don't be alarmed though when you see the needles in the green packet, I originally thought they were for injecting and shit myself because they are about 4 inches long but fear not.. they are for sucking up the solution. 

I'm not going to inject myself, I don't think I could. So my hubby and my mum are coming to my appointment so they can inject between them! 

I'm scared too... even more scared now I've got the injections. I also feel impatient and just want it all to be starting now!!! 

Did the consultant that you're under say whether he will be transferring 1 emby or 2? Our guy said he was only prepared to transfer one because I've been pregnant before and I'm still relatively young (27). I don't know how to feel about it if I'm honest... because it's cost so much money I am pinning all of my hopes on it working this first time because I don't know whether we could afford to do more. We would be happy with twins so I think if it was down to us we would have 2 transferred. 

xx


----------



## VLW

Oh really, I dread to think how much is being delivered! I'm going to sort out the spare bedroom tonight so I can set up a mini lab for everything ha! 

I think even though you've reassured me I think it's still going to be a huge shock seeing everything I think I've just been plodding along with everything up to now, suddenly seems real now!

Well I was keen for 2 in the beginning to be honest and was going to ask the consultant but when we went he told u that if any embryos are good enough to freeze then if we wanted a sibling in the future then using the frozen ones would class as our first IVF cycle still, so would be free. I thought we'd have to pay even using FET but turns out we don't if they are from our first cycle. If we manage to get any frozen I'd be happy to just have one put back in xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh you're probably better off then just getting one transferred if you can transfer a frozie for free! I'm just hoping ours works first time otherwise we've gotta find another £1500 there or there abouts

Just to show you what a short cycle of meds look like here is a picture 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/ADECD2F1-4A0A-4504-A346-148CFFDE64A4_zpslhzdruxr.jpg

I think you'll deffo need a room to store yours in!! Where in Liverpool are you from Hun? 

Xxx


----------



## VLW

Yeh I'm happy for one for now and if were lucky enough to have a frostie then great, if not will save the money up for a round privately then. I'm just grateful we have the chance of having a baby full stop just hope it works! Can you not freeze any in case either it doesn't work of it you want more in the future? You wont have to pay for a full cycle then?

OMG there is loads! My mum has just rang to say they have been delivered so will go tonight after work to collect. Yeh defo need to get everything sorted tonight. Are you taking one of each to your drug teach appointment? That's what she told me to do rather than bring everything. I'm nervous to start injecting on Tuesday now.

I live in Warrington, what about you? xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeah we do plan on freezing any embies that we are lucky enough to have left over. It will cost £350 to freeze them for 3 years and then to transfer one in years to come it'll cost £1500. Nowhere near the £5700 we are paying now but it's still a lot of money! 

I didn't know what to do in regards of taking meds to the appointment! Nobody told me so I'm glad you've said that you've been told to only take one of each. I would've ended up going in there with a huge box in tow! 

I am in Kirkby, not too far from the womens so that's where I plan on giving birth if we are lucky enough to conceive! 

How exciting that your meds have arrived eeekk!! At least we can be scared together haha! Hows your partner feeling about it all? 

My hubby Mark thinks I'm becoming obsessed with the idea of it already. I keep saying things like "if we get our baby.... etc" and he tells me to stop going on about it because I'm going to get my hopes up too much. It's tough not to get your hopes up really, this is gonna be the biggest chance we've had in 2 years!

xxx


----------



## VLW

Defo worth freezing, we can store ours for 10 years but I hopefully wont need them for that long I'd ideally want to use them sooner rather than later. Ideally I'd Like two kids before I'm 35 as I'm 30 now but we'll see.

Yeh when we went last time I saw a few people with white bags and wondered what they were, now I know they were meds. I'm just taking one of each anyway but suppose you could take everything If you wanted to?

Kirkby isn't far at all is it, luckily it's not too bad for us more or less a straight run.

Yeh he was a bit stop getting your hopes up, I think he's trying to not get excited or think about it so were not disappointed if it doesn't work. He's very grounded where as I've been a nervous wreck, he's kept me focussed which has been great. He doesn't see what the point in worrying is really, but he isn't one for showing his emotions really. I know we've been trying for nearly 2 and half years and nothing. I really hopes it works I'd be devastated if it didn't xx


----------



## captainj1

Hey ladies, just a quick one to wish you all luck for your upcoming cycles xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you captain, lovely of you to pop in and show your support! And many congratulations on your new LO! 

VLW - I don't think it matters whether you get your hopes up or try and stay calm and grounded about it.. I think either way we are going to be devastated if it doesn't work after all the time and effort that goes into it. I don't think we would be human if we got a BFN and then said "ahh it doesn't matter" type thing haha! 

I think I will just take one of each in, eeek how exciting we only have 3 days to go!! What time is your appointment? 

xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Captain.

I know I think it's just their way of dealing with things. I'm just a bad worrier anyway ha!

Are you on short protocol? I got all mine yesterday and looking at your picture I have the same meds as you but I only 20 of merional and it looks like you have 40? I also have 7 of the centrotide. I thought I was on long protocol but after googling it looks like it might be short? I thought I was starting taking them on cd21 but I'm not sure now?! XX


----------



## tinadecember

Well the cetrotide is to make sure you don't ovulate early so I can understand why you only have 7... do you not have anything extra to what I have? I am on short protocol and I don't start injections until after CD1 of my next period. Did the hospital say that you'll be starting injections on Tuesday? 

xx


----------



## VLW

I ended up ringing Liverpool as I was so confused. Basically they switched me to short protocol now as I was at risk of OHSS on long protocol. I'm going Tuesday for my drug teach then she said I'd have my baseline scan on cd2 or 3 and if all ok will start drugs then :) I'm due on 25th Aug so a week after the drug teach. When is your period due then? We might be around the same time :) xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi ladies well I've not been on here for ages good luck to all of you starting your cycles soon fingers crossed. I just wondered if there's anyone on here who have been successful with frozen embryos?? When looking on the net it's a mix n maybe it's how their looked after in the lab that helps towards the success. Hopefully the Hewitt are gentle!


----------



## tinadecember

VLW!! I am due on the 25th too! Haha how mad would it be if we start this together! Only 2 more sleeps to go till our appointments, I'm a bit excited for it all to begin now! 
Strange that they've put you on a short protocol now, nice of them to let you know like! At least it means less injections which is a good thing 

Rachel, sorry I can't give any advice about frozen embryos but I do hear of them working for people! When are you thinking of doing a frozen transfer? Xx.


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brill that your both going to be going through your cycles at the same time! We are trying naturally for now but if no joy will probably be January when we go for it. Good luck girls xx


----------



## VLW

How strange is that ha! I've started feeling a few cramps this morning so I think it's on it's way. My cycles are usually between 28 and 31 days, mostly 30 so will see if it comes before next Tuesday! Yeh I'm excited and nervous for tomorrow, I watched the merional DVD yesterday I think I'll need to watch that whilst doing the injections for the first time tho bit I think once you get the hang of it it'll be fine.

I know I was expecting different drugs so rang them to double check it was all correct and she said after the Dr reviewed everything they thought shorter protocol was better. Was quiet happy tbh although she said it only takes 2 & half weeks so nervous now.

Hi Rachel, I'm hoping to freeze some from this cycle all being well (fingers crossed). Have you already got some frozen then? xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

We were really fortunate to get a beautiful baby girl from our ivf cycle and got 3 frozen embryos from it. Hopefully one will be as strong as our little miracle. All the information and the injections you have to go through is sooo worth it girls it will help you through every day of what you can possibly have at the end xxx


----------



## tinadecember

ahh Rachel congratulations on your first cycle working! Just out of curiosity, what percentage did your consultant give you for success before you started? 

VLW - good luck for your appointment today!! The day is finally upon us haha. I am guessing we will be injected today but obviously with an empty syringe! I would be lying if I was to say I wasn't feeling a bit panicky but I am guessing that's because I don't know what to expect. 
My appointment is at 3pm so I have to go straight from work. I VERY nearly forgot to bring some meds to work with me hahaha. Imagine!! 

xx


----------



## VLW

Oh wow Rachel that's lovely! So was that your first IVF attempt as well? It's hard at the moment as it's feels like it's so close but can be taken away at any moment - trying to think positive though :) Any advice or tips?

That good you managed to freeze three, I got told that if you managed to freeze any from your first cycle you could use the frozen ones as it still classes as your first IVF cycle I always presumed we'd have to pay for that bit xx


----------



## VLW

Hey tina you too! I know I'm so excited but nervous, I have no idea what to expect to be honest. My appointment is at 2 so I've booked half a day off this afternoon so I didn't have to rush around. I've bagged all mine up ready for later. 

Just think it'll be all go in a few days time :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

I know!!! A week or so to go and we will both be officially starting our first ever IVF cycles :D :D How amazing would it be if we both get BFPs at the end of it... our babys due dates would be more or less the same! Trying not to get too ahead of myself but oh well! If I don't stay positive who will? Certainly not my OH. He is thinking of it as "it probably won't work but if we get a positive it's a bonus". 

xx


----------



## VLW

I'm so excited, nervous, anxious all rolled into one :) aww I really hope we do I just can't imagine seeing those two lines on a pregnancy test I think I'd keep it forever ha! Aww yeh that would be nice, we'd have keep in touch! My fella was like that but the more it's getting closer you can tell he's getting a bit more excited now, I think he's been trying to keep me grounded though :) I'm wishing the next month away now as in 4 weeks times we'll be in the 2ww hopefully xx


----------



## tinadecember

How did your appointment go VLW?

We were only shown how to use the first lot of injections (Merional), the nurse said she didn't want to baffle our heads by showing us everything all at once. She also said that the pessaries HAVE TO be taken rectally :( :( I am not happy about this one bit haha. So the next step is to call on CD1 which should be around a week today and then go in for a baseline scan on CD3. 

xx


----------



## VLW

Yes ours was the same she did say she could go through the other meds with me but there wasn't much point anyway will wait till I'm at that point it's a bit complicated with just the merional. I'm sure when we've done it once or twice it'll be fine. Yeh she mentioned the pesseries too I know it sounds grim but it's prob best that way as if they go in the front they can leak out a bit :wacko: haha

Waiting on my cycle to start now I've never wanted it to show up much :)


----------



## tinadecember

me too! Knowing my luck though she will be late. She was 4 days late last cycle :( My mum said she has had pessaries before that you've had to insert that way and she said if she can give me any advice she said to do it at bedtime because if you do it in the day then need the loo they will just fall out if they haven't been absorbed into the body. 

The joys of infertility hey! It's no journey for the squeamish is it haha 

xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies! 
Sounds like ur journeys are going to be starting V soon and once they do it all goes so fast!! 
Anything u wanna ask please feel free?!
As yucky as it sounds the pessaries are better up the bum as they leak out so easily otherwise. Also u can't use them vaginally at all until after transfer!!
Here's to lots and lots of big juicy follicles!
Xxx


----------



## vicky.w

Hi it's VLW I've had to register again as my account locked me out and couldnt get back in! 

Oh I know it'll just be typical won't it being late ha! Bedtime is good idea now you have said that I might just do the same and yeh once it's in least you can go bed and not think about it all day! Oh i know we have to do so much don't we ha.

Hi Nici when did you have IVF? Think the whole process is quiet nervewracking. I'm just wishing the days away xx


----------



## nicijones

Hi Vicki, 
I started my ivf journey about 4 years ago. I was under Mr Kingsland and found him lovely and V down to earth and informative! Who do u have? 
Xx


----------



## ES89

Goodluck with your upcoming cycles ladies xxx


----------



## vicky.w

I have no idea tbh Rachel. Guess I'll find out on EC day then ha we did see Dr Russell at one point but since then it's been nurses really xx,


----------



## vicky.w

Sorry I meant Nici


----------



## rachel543_uk

We were fortunate for it to work first time. We were unexplained but I was diagnosed with Leiden factor V which is sticky blood and I'm adamant that's what was causing us not to conceive naturally. All through Ivf I had to have an additional injection for blood thinning and then had it all the way through our pregnancy was so worth it though! We originally got told that the transfer would be free as it was from an nhs cycle but we have since got a bill as our nhs changed the funding so it was 550 to freeze them for 3 years and then 1300 to have one put back. If it gives us a positive pregnancy then it will be worth it. 

My only advice is to carry on with life whilst doing your injections it will take your mind off things. Once I had transfer I did take 2 weeks off and chill out as I didn't want to think what if if it didn't happen. You've got your partners to help you through it it was my hubby injecting me and although it's not them going through the process they want the same result as much as you do and seeing you go through all that I think is tough for them too. Just be there for each other xxx


----------



## vicky.w

That's great it worked first time Rachel, typical they change the funding changed. The Dr only told me the other week it's free, is it worth ringing LWH to check? Your right through as long as you get a bfp it will be worth it.

So you took the whole of the 2ww wait off? I think I'm going to take the week of EC and ET and then go back to work and keep busy :) Yeh my and my dh are quiet grounded and we do laugh about his swimmers being lazy and things, we're just trying to keep upbeat xx


----------



## tinadecember

I asked the question Vicky when I went on Tuesday whether using a frozie would be free and she said no, it'd cost round about a thousand pounds. I was also under the impression that because it was still classed as embryos from your first cycle that it'd be free to use them but apparently not! Strange how we have both been told different things. 

Hi to Nici! Thank you for offering support. I think I'm going to need it. I also don't know the name of the consultant that I'm under but I know it's not doctor kingsland... I think he was pretty booked up because he is the main guy to go to isn't he. I've got tonnes of questions but I don't want to bombard you with an essay so I'll start with a couple and see how we go on...
1. What were you told were your chances of the IVF working on your first go? 
2. Did you have any symptoms in your 2WW? Or did you feel like your AF was coming?
3. Is the egg retrieval really as painful as it sounds? (my consultant worded it as "A big needle will be inserted in to the back of your vagina") Lovely! 

Rachel, once again congratulations on the IVF working for you. My sister has booked some time off work around the time by emby will be put back in so I am hoping she will be able to keep my mind off wondering whether it's worked or not! 

xxx


----------



## VLW

Hi Tina
Was it the nurse that said that? They told me at my consultation when going through protocol etc FET's would be free if we got any from our first cycle. Yeh that is strange, well even if we have to pay the thousand pound if were luckily enough for it to work first time I'd love a sibling. Lets see how this goes first ha.

Is EC while your sedated Nici? I'm sure thats what I've been told xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies,
Ask.as many questions as u like!!!
My amh level is really low and we were paying for our cycles as my oh has a son. I can't remember what the odds were but we were gonna give ourselves 3 cycles as it worked out around 4000 per cycle for us. 
The 2ww is the worst part as every little twinge is analysed! I didn't feel much wen our first 2 cycles failed but the 3rd one that worked I had the most horrendous stabbing pains which had me doubled over at one point and I totally thort it was All over again. I now know it was implantation. Some ladies don't feel anything tho. everyone is different. 
EC is great haha which I know sounds a bit strange but the man who gives u the sleepy juice is so lovely and that stuff is bloody brilliant. U won't feel a thing and are out for about 20mins. Afterwards u go back into ur Lil room and get tea and biccies and roughly half hour later a nurse will come in and tell u how many eggs they retrieved!
Feel free to ask ANYTHING and I will do my best! 
Xxx


----------



## VLW

I can imagine to 2ww dragging i think thats going to be the worst part as you say we'll be over analysing everything, every twinge and pain.
Yeh I thought you were sedated, I'm kind of glad about that bit. Aww bet thats nice when they come in and tell you how many they have got :)
My amh is really high at like 70 hopefully that means more eggs :shrug: but I'm not sure, it's dh's sperm thats the issue with us.They did mention OHSS to me so hopefully my ovaries dont go in overdrive! xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks Nici!

I am so glad that you've said you are sedated for the E.R.. I'm definitely a massive wimp when it comes to pain so as long as I can't feel anything I don't mind! 

Vicky, yes it was the nurse who told me that. I asked the question and she definitely said that we would have to pay to use frozies. I'm going to query it again when I next go because if a consultant has told you that it's free and a nurse is saying we have to pay I kind of feel inclined to believe what the consultant says... but we will see! 
I have no idea what my AMH is.. something else that I'm going to have to ask! I do remember our guy telling me that my hormone levels are good though. Again with us it's the man who has the problem so I'm hoping that all we need is some help with getting the sperm to the egg :D 

We watched the DVD last night in bed, and now I wish we hadn't bothered because it has completely put him off injecting me. He now doesn't think he can do it.. so I'm back to the drawing board! 

Have you had any signs of AF arriving? I've had cramping for the last 24 hours which I normally get a couple of days before my AF arrives 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

We originally got told it was free and then the letter stated that our Bhs trust had changed the funding policy. It is because we have had a live brith from the cycle. I think it may be different if it hadn't of worked. I completely understand having to pay but think they should be clear from the start. Our nhs trust is Lancashire as were from Preston. The 2ww isn't that bad I don't think it is actually 14 days you have to wait to test I think it maybe 10 or 12 but we told our families it was 2 weeks so if it didn't work we could get our selves together before we told our families. 

Like it's been said before the anethatist Man is amazing he made me feel so relaxed and your other half is allowed to go in with you while they get set up so its not like your on your own. I can't remember if he was still in there when they knocked me out and was asked to leave after that. 

When your waiting to start ivf you've never wished your period to come so much so you can get started crazy how things pan out isn't it!!!


----------



## tinadecember

haha you're so right Rachel! I guess you could go as far to say "You know someone is starting IVF when they've never been more excited to see their period arrive" :D

Vicky, has your AF come yet? Still waiting on mine.. CD29 today. I did think she would be a couple of days late though as I ovulated later than normal. 

Girls how did you approach the no alcohol situation? Me and my OH had a huge row last night over it. Our consultant told us strictly no alcohol during our cycle and then last night my OH dropped the bomb of "ummm so I'm going to go out next weekend to watch the match and have a few pints is this okay?" To which I replied "Yeah sure, as long as it's going to be pints of coke that you're drinking?" we ended up arguing because he thinks it isn't important to cut alcohol out during IVF. The consultant didn't tell us this for the fun of it! He told us because it's going to increase our chances of fertilization happening if we don't drink!!! It's like talking to a brick wall honestly 

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies
Well my cycle started Saturday night but it's been spotting/light so far so I think it will start properly tonight/tomorrow. I usually do spot for a day or so before it arrives properly so fingers crossed tonight/tomorrow as I have bad cramps today :happydance:

I agree Rachel I think I'd tell people it's 2 weeks so we can have a few days with just us knowing. 

Oh typical Tina hopefully not much longer wait for you now. We weren't really told that about alcohol they said to cut down but to be honest we don't go out that much really. I was in Edinburgh with all my friends at the weekend and had 1 drink and my hubby went out with his mates and had a few and it didn't bother me, he's done all his frozen samples and wont be doing one until the day now which wont be for 2 and half weeks or so. I don't think a coupe would do much harm for his side tbh but that's up to you both what you do really xx


----------



## ES89

It said in my info pack that women need to cut alcohol out completely and men are allowed 6 units a week during the cycle. My fella said he would cut out the booze completely during the cycle x


----------



## tinadecember

I don't want to cause a row with him but his count and motility are both really low. If it was me who had the problems then I wouldn't have a problem with him having a drink but his counts are low enough already. 
A pint of lager is 2.8 units, so he would basically be allowed 2 haha! 

Still no period here grrrr.. No spotting, no nothing. I'm definitely not pregnant as we've used protection all month. Just delayed, bloody typical!

Vicky, has your AF arrived full flow now? 

xx


----------



## VLW

Ring the hospital and check maybe? That's what I did and the nurse said that 1 drink wouldn't make a difference but that was my last drink now neither of us will be drinking now. At least if you ring you'll know what they suggest.

No I've got bad cramps and back ache so it's literally any minute, the wait is killing me arghhh! Yeh it is typical it's late the month you want it early xx


----------



## tinadecember

I haven't got any cramps at all! I had them a few days ago but they've subsided again now... I feel massively anxious about it all now. That's probably not helping my period arrive either haha. 

Fingers crossed that both of our periods show in the next day or so! The wait is killing meeeeeee

xx


----------



## VLW

I've had cramps for like 4 days nearly and mine seems to have stopped now, not even spotting but cramps and back ache are bad today! Yeh it's stressing me out now which isn't helping. I'm hoping it arrives before Thursday so I can at least have my baseline scan this week but I guess nothing can go exactly to plan in this situation can they :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

I was thinking about the baseline scan... it has to happen on CD3 doesn't it? I'm sure the stimms need to start on that day. So if my period was to arrive on Friday then CD3 would be Sunday, and they are closed. So would I scan on CD2 and start the stimms on the Sunday? I don't know how it all works.

Ladies we need your advice haha! xx


----------



## VLW

It's on CD2 or 3, they ask for a full days bleed first so if you came on Friday night they'd class Saturday as your full day's CD1 and do your baseline on Monday. It's only to check that your lining has started to thin. If you came on Friday morning they'd do it on Saturday morning. It's just a waiting game now xx


----------



## tinadecember

Any news VLW?

Still waiting here :( CD31 today ARGGGGHH the longest my cycle has ever been is 32 days so I guess we've still got tomorrow to wait out. No cramping, no spotting, boobs still sore from the progesterone. 

I've never felt more irritated in my entire life!!! I can see my baseline being at the weekend 

xx


----------



## VLW

Yep af started yesterday afternoon so I've got my baseline scan tomorrow morning at 8.30am now. I'm actually really excited now :)

Ahh how annoying! How long are your cycles usually? Try not to stress or worry it can sometimes delay things. Hopefully it wont be much longer for you. When did you ovulate? xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies! Eeeeek it's all starting! V V exciting times. Am sure the Hewitt is open 7 days a week isn't it? Or maybe that's just for transfers??
Xx


----------



## VLW

Hey Nici I think it's open Monday to Saturday but only till 1pm on Sat. I know I hope the scan goes ok tomorrow and I can finally start injections :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks hun, I am trying my best not to stress but it's becoming increasingly difficult. 

I think I ovulated around 14th/15th and normally have a 12 day leutal phase so I guess there's still time yet. 

I'm definitely at the height of PMT, feel like bursting into tears today or ripping someone's head off. What I'd do for a glass of wine haha!

How exciting that you've got your appointment eeeeekkk!!! Sending you the best of luck for your scan my dear 

xxx


----------



## VLW

I know it's easier said than done isn't it, it feels like it's never going to arrive but it will only be a few more days to go now! I spotted for a few days first so mine was really teasing me ha!

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow not entirely looking forward to this internal scan while being on but at least it's the only one I'll be having whilst being on anyway - dignity will be left at the door haha.

Keep me posted if it arrives hun xx


----------



## tinadecember

I know! I couldn't believe it when I read that it will be an internal when you're on a period! But then again they see if every day! Not that it makes it any less embarrassing for us like! 

I've had some mild cramping this last hour :)

I don't normally spot before coming on, I just come on all at once so I can't even say "oohh I'm spotting she is on her way!" 

xx


----------



## VLW

I know me either but yep your right they do it day in day out so it's just the norm to them they've seen plenty by now no doubt :)

Ooh that's good news then it might be today/tomorrow then! I'm wishing the next couple of weeks away now xx


----------



## ES89

I know my baseline scan didn't go to plan but don't worry about it being internal. The staff are really friendly and understanding about it being "uncomfortable" and They make you feel completely at ease. like you've both said they see it every day &#128522; xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks ES! It's good to know that the staff make sure you feel comfortable. 

Quick update.. Still no AF here. Hoping she will arrive in the morning so I can schedule my baseline for Saturday otherwise it's gonna end up being Monday! 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

great news to wake up to this morning, I AM ON CD1!!!!! 

I went to bed last night feeling low because my boobs were still super sore so I thought there was no way she was arriving any time soon but I woke to a surprise appearance from her! YESSSSS so happy that we can get this started now. :D :D

Gonna call the womens this morning and I assume my baseline scan will be Saturday and all being well stims will start on Saturday night! 

Vicky, hope your scan goes well this morning, let us know how it goes!

xx


----------



## ES89

Woop brill news Tina &#128515; x


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you ES

So what happened exactly at your baseline scan? They have cancelled it due to cysts? This is exactly what I am afraid of.. I'm excited for my scan but so anxious at the same time. I know some hospitals carry on anyway regardless of a cyst but it sounds like the womens won't continue if there's a cyst? 
Sorry to hear that they found one and you've had to postpone :( How are you feeling?

Just arranged mine for Saturday morning at 08.45.. all being well then I will start injections on Saturday night. 

Fingers tightly crossed! xx


----------



## Likklegemz

It's nice to see this thread active again. I became good friends with a lot of the oldies on here and it was so supportive. I found the women's great, as with all hospitals there's the occasional bad apple but on the whole I couldn't fault them. I was sedated first time round for embryo transfer due to the position of my womb. Second time round that wasn't a problem.

A quick update here for those that still pop on occasionally l, we he our bfp back in March with out last frozen embryo and I'm currently 28 weeks pregnant. Never give up, our first cycle was a failure - and then I fell pregnant naturally after 4 years of trying thanks to an investigation (I had a laparoscopy which cleared my tubes out and let me fall pregnant on stupidly long odds).

Our frozen fet has resulted in this pregnancy. I know we've had a lot of failures too on here but it does happen and dreams come true.

Thinking of you all, and sending lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you likklegemz for your words of advice and your story!

Congratulations on the FET working! :D :D I also can't fault the womens so far, apart from the horrendous waiting times when you're trying to get through to a nurse on the phone! but that's to be expected I suppose haha 

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies

That's great news Tina woohoo!! My baseline scan went great so I start injecting tonight. I go back on Monday and next Friday for more scans to see how I am responding then it looks like EC will be W/C 7th Sept all being well. Cant believe it it's all go now!

That's lovely Likklegems you give us all hope :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

yey vicky congrats on your baseline going well!! How did you find it? what exactly did they do?

Can't wait for mine, feels like 2 days is miles away haha 

xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Tina!! Yes it's not as bad as you think really the lady is lovely and you put a paper skirt over so you're not all exposed ha! She also turns the lights off so she can see the screen better so it's actually ok. You just have a probe inserted and it picks up images of your tubes and ovaries it took about 5 minutes. After that you go to another nurse to discuss the injecting and your next dates for your scans and possible EC.

One thing I'd say is don't forget to take your booklet they gave you at you drug teach, the second nurse wasn't overly impressed I hadn't brought it with me and they use that to write all their notes in from now on oops! ha xx


----------



## ES89

Yer they postponed it due to my cysts being on both sides. Turns out they had seen bleeding on my ovary on my first scan (prior to ivf) which was the cyst and it obviously hadn't cleared naturally. They did say if it had only been the 1 on 1 side they probably would have gone ahead. 
Try not to worry about it. I'm sure you will be fine! You and VLW will have to share your injecting experiences with me &#128521;
I was totally mortified but now that I've got a plan ahead and I know what's what I'm ok! X


----------



## tinadecember

Sending big hugs to you ES89 even though you are bearing up! It can't have been nice to have prepared yourself mentally to start and then be told that it'll be postponed. But on the other hand it's better to be in a position where your ovaries are functioning at their best and you'll have the best chance for lots and lots of follies to grow! 

VLW how was your first injection? 

I had an awful nights sleep last night, stupid period cramps woke me every few hours so I've had to dose up on strong painkillers before work this morning to get me through till 2pm when I finish for the bank holiday weekend yesssss!! 

What's everyone up to this weekend?

xx


----------



## VLW

I don't think anything can truly go to plan with IVF can it, hopefully things go smoothly for all of us from now on :)

It went ok was just a scratch really, think it's the build up I just got a bit anxious over nothing ha. I'm sure it wont faze me after a few more goes.

Appointment tomorrow Tina, you excited?? Keep us posted on how it goes! 

I've got my nephew's 6th birthday tomorrow and I'm doing a colour run for St Rocco's on Monday (well walk ha) they throw powder paint on you as you go round - should be fun xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Vicky I had heard about that colour run and I was thinking of doing it but chickened out when it came to registering. It does look like good fun though! 

Good to know that the injection wasn't too bad, did you do it yourself or did your OH help out? 

I am excited for my appointment but anxious too. I must remember to take my book with me because if you hadn't have mentioned it I don't think I would've thought to have taken it either. I'm going to have to take Evie with me though, you don't think it'll be a problem do you? It's a bit early in the morning to wake up her grandparents to keep an eye on her! 

Not sure what I am up to this weekend, no plans as such. The X Factor starts tomorrow doesn't it, so I expect a takeaway and Saturday night TV will be on the cards

xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh it's looks great doesn't it. Were only walking round though and having a good gossip and catch up at the same time.

My hubby did all the mixing and stuff and I just did the injection myself, we keep saying were a team so were both getting involved :) It didn't bother me too much I have got a headache today but it's prob unrelated. I have some little twinges in my lower belly where I injected last night it's hard not to notice tiny twinges or pulls now.

Yes if you don't but they will say to make sure you bring it every time with you. She should be ok it only takes a few mins. 

Oh does it, takeaway and Saturday night TV sounds good :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, 

I had my baseline this morning and all went well! I was sure that he had found something because the scan took ages and he kept printing pictures off! 

Turns out he was printing off pictures of my follicles. He wants me to lower the dose of merional from 3 capsules to 2 because my left ovary has 24 follicles! He is concerned that I might over stimulate if I start on 3 so I've got another scan on Wednesday to check how I'm reacting. He said I will definitely react well though which i guess is a good thing! Just hope I don't over stim. My first injection is tonight yeyyyy!!! 

VLW how are you getting on? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Hi Tina

That's great news! Have you done your first injection yet? Mine are going well it stings a bit as can feel it going in but it's not too bad. I havent had any side effects apart from a bit of a headache, hopefully that's a good thing??

Looking forward to going back on Monday to see how I'm doing!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning Hun, 

Yes I did my first injection last night, didn't feel a thing if I'm honest but it did sting afterwards. I was expecting it to be a lot worse than it was! 

How did the run go yesterday? 

Sending you good luck for your scan tomorrow! Hope things are moving in the right direction xx


----------



## VLW

That's great, it's not too bad is it I think it's just the gearing up that's makes it worse ha! 

Aww thanks Hun but the colour run is tomorrow, I'm hoping it stays dry but it's not looking good &#128513;

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow morning. Must admit I don't really feel any different other than few headaches and I'm tired. I just hope it's working &#128591;&#127996; xx


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies!!
All sounding good with the injections!! It is the fear of the unknown isn't it before u start then once one has been done it's fine! 
U doing them all on same side or switching??
Xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh it's defo the build up although I still don't like doing it ha! I'm switching sides although the nurse said it didn't matter. It seems the hurt more on my right side for some reason &#128584;

Fingers crossed everything looks ok tomorrow at the scan xx


----------



## tinadecember

Had my 2nd injection tonight and it hurt it a little more than yesterday's and also bled. I've done both on the left side but I'll alternate it tomorrow after my mum telling me off for not alternating! 

I'm not having any side effects as yet.. Hoping it stays that way! 

I've spent the day pigging out on junk food with my sister. She's having problems with her boyfriend so we went for a nandos and then to see a film. Was desperate for a glass of wine tonight! Why do we feel the urge to drink so badly when it's not allowed? Haha 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh one of mine hurt the other day and bled it's left a little purple mark but all the others have been ok. Yeh I'm feeling a little bloated but im trying to drink plenty of water. 

Glad it's going ok though. Well if we can't drink then good food is next best ha! Oh I know it's typical isn't ha! Xx


----------



## VLW

So had my scan today and all looks good &#128512; the nurse did my centrotide injection wile I was there so I take that every morning and the merional of an evening. Back on Friday now.

How are you getting on Tina? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning! 

Good news that your follies are growing nicely!! How many capsules of merional are you injecting? Only asking because I haven't experienced any bloating as yet but my dose was lowered to 2 rather than 3 capsules. 

I'm getting on okay, had my 3rd injection last night on the right side this time and it was fine. I struggled sleeping last night though, felt like I had insomnia big time. Tried looking to see if it was a side effect this morning but couldn't find anything.

My next scan is tomorrow :D :D 

Have the hospital given you a date yet for egg retrieval?

xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh they seem to be doing ok the nurse was happy with them anyway :) I take 2 powder to 1 water, I didn't feel bloated until yesterday and today I'm really feeling it. Don't worry I reckon once you start Centrotide you'll feel it as that stops you ovulating so they are all in there growing now. It's a bit uncomfortable but be ok.

I took my second centrotide this morning and have felt quiet sick since being in work which is one of the side effects, I hope it wares off soon as it's awful :(

Ooh great let me know how it goes tomorrow then.

Up to now egg collection is Monday possibly Tuesday depending how things grow this week, roll on Friday eeekkk xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies,
Wow its all happening so quickly! It's surprising how fast it goes once u start! 
GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Eurgh, sorry you're suffering with nausea :-( good thing to come from it though is that it must be doing it's job! I've got all this to come, I might end up starting mine tomorrow. Does the injection itself feel any different to the merional? 

Nic, you're right it is happening so quickly! It's amazing how slowly time goes when you're counting dune to starting yet once it arrives it flies over! Though I'm sure after ET it'll drag once again to testing day! 

I'm on a downer tonight girls, I feel like everyone around me is announcing that they're pregnant including a close friend of mine today. I've had a good cry on the phone to my mum because it just feels so unfair :( infertility hurts 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh your right Tina it must be working. Not long left to go now &#55357;&#56832; I think the merional hurts when the liquid gets pushed in but the centrotide doesn't it just hurts afterwards. I feel really fed up today/tonight &#55357;&#56853; I feel your pain I've had 3 announcements in the past 3 weeks it's tough going. Chin up though we can do this!

It is Nici it seems odd that after all this time it will soon be over, hopefully! I feel about 4 months pregnant at the moment m, really bloated which is good but so uncomfortable I defo on countdown now xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Not good vicky that you're really suffering with the bloat :( I haven't had any yet fingers crossed though I have been suffering with another odd side effect... insomnia. 

I couldn't drift off to sleep on Monday night which is odd for me because I love my sleep and then I woke at 1am and couldn't doze back off. I didn't think anything of it and thought it must be a one off but then last night about an hour after my injection I went to bed and the same again. Wide awake and then 1am arrives and I'm wide awake again! 
So I am super sleepy today... think I've missed out on about 6 hours sleep over the last 2 nights. I did feel a bit off going to bed last night too, like groggy and sick. 

I have my appointment this morning for my 2nd scan! Hoping that my follies are growing nicely and I can start cetrotide 

xx


----------



## VLW

The bloating will soon start, you'll defo know when it does though ha! At least I know everything is how it should be and they are growing so at least the bloating is a good sign. I only really noticed mine once I started centrotide.

Oh no insomnia isn't good I hate that. I hope today goes well, keep us posted. I'm on countdown till Friday now xx


----------



## tinadecember

Just had my scan so thought I'd update whilst everything is fresh in my head 

My lining was 8.1, I have 17 follies in total. 1 was 14mm, there was about 6 that were 10mm and then some smaller ones. I think anything between 18-20mm at egg retrieval is classed as a good size so we are well on our way! 

I've been told to stick to the 2 merional rather than raising to 3 and to start cetrotide today. 

Next scan is on Monday. 

Can you remember what your measurements were vicky? 

I've been waiting forever in here! My appointment was at quarter past 11 and I didn't go in until 12 and now I'm back waiting to be shown how to inject cetrocide. Not that I mind! At least I'm not in work haha 

Xx


----------



## VLW

That's great! I think my lining was about 6. I think I had 16 follicles, ranging from 13 to 11 and some that were less than 10. Well I'm hoping they have grown loads seeing as how bloated I have become ha! Yeh defo on the right track anyway.

Gosh they must have either crammed loads of appointments in or have run over lots! Least your not having to rush back to work though. 

The nurse who did my scan showed me how to do the centrotide straight after the scan unless they are super busy today? it only took like 2 mins to show me and I still got confused when I did my own yesterday ha. xx

Roll on Monday for you :) Friday cant come quick enough now xx


----------



## tinadecember

Crazy that we are really similar in follicles! I had nothing to compare mine too so I'm glad that yours are roundabout what mine are! 

It was really really busy in there and my hubby couldn't get the time off work so I was sat there like a lemon by myself surrounded by couples! The nurse showed me how to inject the certrotide eventually and I've had my first one. It bled like a bitch though and my skin is more raised than with the Merional. 

Sending you tonnes of luck for Friday but you'll be just fine xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh it's hard as you don't really know what to compare to unless you can ask others. The nurse said everything was on track and looked great so I was happy with that :)

Oh no was it bleeding bad? When the nurse did mine it did bleed a bit (just like when you have blood taken) but since doing it myself it hasn't bled luckily. Yeh it does come up all red and like a lump, I panicked first time. Merional stings as the liquid goes in but centrotide stings afterwards. I still don't enjoy having to use needles though!

Thanks hun I'm wishing this week away :) xx


----------



## nicijones

Wow ladies, some bloody amazing follies there!!!! :)
Make sure if ur getting bloated that u drink drink and drink more!!! I found that helped lots and also V good incase of ohss.
Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank nic so are those considered good follies for only 4 days of stimming in?

I did ask the nurse and she was like "umm I can't really tell you whether it's good or not because every woman is different" so much for filling me with hope there, thanks! haha 

Vicky, I now know exactly what you mean with the nausea from Cetrotide. I feel rather sick after this morning's injection... kinda feels like morning sickness. Cruel much? 
I haven't done a single injection by myself :( thankfully Mark has done them all for me because I am a huge wimp where needles are concerned and he has been great. He is even getting out of bed at 5.30am to give me the Cetrotide. He has been a little star! 

xx


----------



## ES89

Thanks for these updates girls, really helpful and preparing me for my cycle when it finally arrives! 
Sounds like your both on the right track! &#128515;


----------



## tinadecember

You are very welcome ES.. I'll try to provide you with as much info as possible so you know what to expect when it happens. 

How are you feeling? Is there much longer now until your next appointment?

xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Nici will take your advice and drink lot's more :)

Has the nausea stopped now Tina? I feel ok now must have just been that first day. Must admit I think if you put a pin in me I'd pop I'm on countdown now, only 3 sets of injections left now thank god!! I'm starting to feel a bit fed up now, at least it's Friday tomorrow.

Hope your ok ES, not long now :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

It has mostly stopped though I do feel queasy on and off. Still not had any bloating yet which I am thankful for! But having the occasional cramping around both ovaries. 

Can't believe you've only got 3 sets left!! eeeek how quick has the stimming process gone. Are you feeling anxious about the egg retrieval? 

xx


----------



## VLW

It's only been the last couple of days with the bloating tbh I was fine at my last scan it's since then it's started really. I cant stop weeing either not sure if its everything growing and pushing on my bladder or the fact I'm trying to drink more!

I know I am literally counting down the needles now I'm fed up of doing them now ha! 

A bit anxious yes but I want to over with so I know how many eggs they got and to know everything is ok. I've been reading up on that ohss and worrying myself so trying to drink loads! xx


----------



## ES89

Week today till pre op n just under 3 weeks till the op, should go quickly! 
Can't believe how fast both your stimming is going! Have you been able to carry on with day to day life? Work etc?


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky, I feel anxious about the egg retrieval too if I am honest. I don't like being put to sleep anyway so that makes me even more anxious about the whole thing. Is it completely knocked out or heavily sedated? 

ES, the injections haven't interfered with my everyday life at all. The side effects haven't been bad enough that I've had to take time off work or anything but saying that I am on a low dose. I don't know how they would be say if you were on 4 capsules of merional rather than 2. 

How long after the op can you start IVF again? xx


----------



## VLW

I thought it was put to sleep but saying that I think when I had all my wisdom teeth out I was heavily sedated and I could hear myself groaning as it wore off and they had to give me more - Christ ha! I was in bed the rest of the day after that though I was well spaced out haha! So not looking to it that much.

No haven't interfered with me either I guess it was more juggling work with me as your at a few appointments but I've been lucky they have been first thing. I've also booked next week off work for EC and ET too all being well :) xx


----------



## ES89

I'm gonna be on the lowest dose 2 powder as I was at risk of ohss. Hopefully once I'm well enough to do it! It's a question I'm going to ask on pre op day. Just hope everything runs smoothly. 
I thought it was heavily sedated but if it's put to sleep id be happier lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh well if you're going to be on 2 powders then I think you'll be just fine! The side effects for me personally have been minimal. Like vicky said it's just the appointments really that can get in the way but fortunately one of mine fell on a Saturday when I was already off work. 

I've had a manic day in work! Just about to take my stim then off to bed to watch TV I think once I've got the little monster into bed. 

What's everyone upto this weekend? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Egg collection is booked for Tuesday &#55357;&#56832; she said I had responded well and no signs of ohss thank god! One of the follicles was measuring at 21!! Just need to wait for the nurse to ring me later and give me times etc. 

Lazy weekend now I think other than a wedding Saturday night.

How are you getting on Tina? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

yey! Vicky that's excellent news :D :D

So have you finished Merional now or do you still need to continue stimming until Tuesday? 

Did it look like there were quite a few follicles of good size?

I'm okay, really crampy today continuously feels like normal ovulation pain but on both sides. I've got until Monday to wait till my next scan, want it to hurry up now so I can see what is in there!

xx


----------



## VLW

No carry on finishing meds so got to do tonight and Saturday night and centrotide tomorrow and Sunday and that's it thank god!! 

Yeh they had defo grown since last time and she was really happy with everything. Just need to wait for the nurse to ring me later today with time of EC and what time to take the trigger shot. You're put fully to sleep aswell. 

Hope it's not too bad for you, you might be growing some big ones in there! Drink loads of water it does help! I know it won't be long though now for you xx


----------



## tinadecember

So excited for you!! Did you get a time from the hospital for Tuesday? 

I've done 7 stims and just taken my 4th cetrotide. I can't wait for Monday now! I am so completely sick of the injections. 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Yep I need to be there for 7.30!

Countdown is on. I've only got 1 merional and 1 centrotide plus the trigger shot I can't wait till Sunday night when that's the last!

What time is your scan Monday? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

God that's an early one! Are they always that early on? 

My scan is at 10am on Monday, I expect my egg retrieval will be between Wednesday-Friday. 

I bet you can't wait to finish the injections! I know I can't and I've still got a few days to go. Are you getting loads of EWCM? I'm getting tonnes of it, it's like the niagra falls down there haha! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

No I think I'm one of the first tbh.

Yeh will only be a couple of days after your scan all being well. Keep me posted.

Oh my god yes, it's awful isn't it! Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm glad you've said it's happening to you too! I thought I was getting abnormally too much haha 

It's probably a good thing that you're in there first thing, saves you counting down the minutes all day long 

Xx


----------



## VLW

It's more than normal anyway ha! 

Yeh I'm glad its first thing too. You excited for your scan tomorrow? Hopefully if all looks good your EC will be later on in the week  xx


----------



## tinadecember

I am excited but massively nervous! I've not got any bloating or extreme cramps do I doubt I've got OHSS but it doesn't stop me worrying about it! And of course I'm panicking about the size of my follicles.. This whole thing is just one big worry isn't it! I'll be glad when tomorrow arrives and I can get it over with! 

I've noticed some bruising today from the injections, I've got a lovely purple belly haha! 

I've been manic all day building new bedroom furniture, we've had to buy all new because I've bust the drawers for a second time trying to force clothes in. I need a clear out! 

You had a busy weekend Hun? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Well coz I did feel really bloated I was worried I had ohss and drank so much water! Luckily everything was all ok. Everyone is different I guess if you were on the right track last time in sure everything will be fine. I'm on countdown till 8.30pm now 

Oh no haha! I used to be terrible but I'm quiet ruthless now when sorting clothes out will have another good sort out soon though! 

Not done too much this week was at a wedding last night we just went for a few hours and saw family today. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

How did the trigger shot go Vicky? Is that it now for you injection wise?

Had my appointment this morning and all went well :D :D

My lining is 11.2mm which she said was nice and thick. I have 17 follicles on my left ovary with some good size follies between 13-20mm and then 8 on my right ovary with the biggest at 25mm which I think is too big? I don't think they would use that one as it's "too mature" if there is such a thing. 

I take my last stim tonight and then cetrotide tomorrow morning and I will have my trigger tomorrow night. I'm just waiting on a phonecall with a time for the trigger and a time to go in on Thursday for egg collection. 

I may have to go to theatre to have the egg collection rather than being put asleep in the clinic due to having had heart surgery before. The nurse said she was going to speak to the anaesthetist and then get back to me. 

xx


----------



## VLW

All fine, yes all done with injections now thank god! Can't believe it's EC tomorrow. It's weird to think after all this time this could be it!!

Ooh brilliant they sound great! Well I had one at 21 but she didn't say anything about it, I'm sure they will get as many as they can and it's a case of which survive and make it through so I wouldn't worry too much about the bad boy ha!

So what's the difference to being taken to theatre rather than being put to sleep? Can they monitor you more closely in theatre etc?

I'm so nervous and excited my stomach has been flipping all day xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm excited for you!!! I can't believe how quick it's all come around, I know I say it a lot but it really has! I think it's helped that we have had each other to keep ourselves sane haha! 

I think the difference between theatre and clinic would simply be that in theatre a closer eye would be kept on the heart though I'm sure it's just as safe in the clinic! 

I had the call, my retrieval is at 8am too! Have to be at the hospital for 7.30! 

I feel as excited as a kid at Christmas haha! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

I seemed to take forever to get to this point didn't it so yeh in a way it has been quiet quick the last couple of weeks. 

Ahh right yeh that makes sense with theatre with you then. I'm sure it will all be fine. I'm so excited but scared. Just hope we have some good goods!

Same as me then how weird is that! Think I'd rather be in and out really. Aiming to have a nice lazy day with hubby tomorrow afternoon  xx


----------



## tinadecember

How are you feeling about it all? Are you scared about the procedure? I'm absolutely crapping one! I'm terrified of being put to sleep and not in control. 

What's your plan for the 2WW when it arrives? I've bought tonnes of cheapies and 2 first response tests. I'm going to test the trigger out of my system then I will know that if I do get a positive then it'll be genuine and I won't be worrying that it's because of the trigger xx


----------



## VLW

Nervous really I find it weird being put to sleep and don't really like the waking up part but I'm sure it'll be fine. 

I'm just gona wait the full 2 weeks out. I'm not going to test early well try not to and just eat plenty of fruit and things. I'm really not going to try and symptom spot. I just think if it will implant then it will, I don't think it's something we can control so what will be will be. Can you tell I'm trying to not get my hopes up  xx


----------



## tinadecember

Sending you good luck for this morning Vicky! I'm sure it will all go smoothly and you will wake up with the news that there were lots of eggys. 

I do agree that what will be will be... from the moment the embryo implants it is out of our control BUT I have zero patience and willpower not to test. I plan on just taking it easy, I am going to take the day following the embryo transfer off work so I can rest up and with any luck the little one can snuggle in nicely.

Let us know how you get on once you're awake and less groggy! 

xx


----------



## VLW

Hey Tina, so today went well. They got 10 eggs so she was really pleased with that. Just have to wait for a phone call tomorrow to know how they are getting on  

Had bad cramps afterwards so went straight to bed when I got home, only just woke up. Got everything crossed we have a good few embryos though I'm so excited to know now!! 

Hope your doing ok? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:D Glad to hear that everything went well! Was it scary? How long was you actually asleep for? 

10 eggs is a great number!!! 

I'm fine, taking my trigger tonight then I have a full day tomorrow of no injections which is relieving! 

xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh it was a bit all the nurses and doctors came in and they put an oxygen mask on you and everything but next thing I was out like a light. Think it was about half an hour or so. 

Can't wait for the call tomorrow!! 

What time is the trigger shot? Bet your excited now. Least your first thing like me xx


----------



## tinadecember

My trigger is at 8pm, can't wait to get it over with. I feel like it's an achievement in itself completing all of the injections! One hurdle down and another one to conquer 

I won't lie, I'm so scared about egg retrieval. Well done to you my dear for completing it! Think I may need a Valium to keep me calm haha 

Sending you good luck for your phone call tomorrow! 

How are you feeling tonight? Still crampy? 

Xxx


----------



## VLW

Yeh it is one more hurdle down only a couple more to go now  it's nice not to have to inject though so I'm glad of that just not looking forward to pesseries!!

I was really nervous especially when they all come in the room and start hooking you up to machines etc. try not to worry, I just kept thinking they do this every day it's their job isn't it. 

Thanks will let you know how many we have, I'll be watching my phone like a hawk ha! 

I'm not gona lie it's been quiet uncomfortable today with pains. I'm hoping after a good nights sleep tonight I'll be feeling better tomorrow. Defo movie night and chill tonight for me. Good luck with trigger xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeyyy!! All injections are complete 

Sorry that you're feeling crampy :( you definitely deserve to pig out and relax tonight after the day you've had! Make sure your hubby is waiting on you hand and foot haha! 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey vicky, any news on your embryos? 

xx


----------



## VLW

Fab news all your injections are now done. Not long now yay! 

So out of the 10 eggs 7 of them fertilised. She said they are all doing great and it's looking like transfer will be Sunday. I need to be on standby on Friday just in case but I'm so happy!! Pessaries start time, can't wait ha xx


----------



## tinadecember

:D that's amazing news! 7 emby is a great number. You should have a few to freeze if that's your plan too! 

I didn't know whether they'd be open on a Sunday?! Do they only open for embryo transfers? 

I'm on my day off from IVF today, back to it tomorrow though for my collection. 

I've been and treated myself to a new dressing gown and slippers to take in with me. Gonna have a takeaway tonight and relax before the big day tomorrow xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Congratulations Hun, 7 is amazing!!

Yes they are open on Sunday's for scans and transfers only (not collection)

This time round for our fet we had our transfer on a Sunday and it was lovely. So relaxing compared to the week!

Best of luck and hopefully you'll get some frosties xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks ladies and yes like licklegemz said they are open for transfers on a Sunday. I'm hoping they make it to Sunday though. Be nice if we have some frosties too 

To be honest Tina I didn't even wear my dressing gown as they give you robes and I was so sleepy I couldn't be bothered moving once I was back on the ward ha! 

Good luck tomorrow Hun let us know how you get on xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you my dear! Just woken up and getting ready to go in. I'm scared! Didn't sleep too great but I've just gotta be brave and get it over with I guess! 

I think your follies will make it to Sunday, you've had great results all along so I don't see why not! I'll update as soon as I'm home xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi! 

I'm home and settled so thought I'd better update. 

The egg retrieval went well, we got 8 eggs which the nurse said she is really happy with. The whole process was over before I knew it! Just have to wait on a phone call tomorrow now to see if they have fertilised. 

I'm cramping pretty badly and just feel bruised inside if that makes sense. 

Vicky did you bleed afterwards? I've bled enough to half fill a pad. Is this normal? 

Xxx


----------



## VLW

Brilliant news Tina, 8 eggs is great. I'm sure you'll have plenty still tomorrow  yeh the cramps is horrible it hurt more when I was stood up and moving. I feel nearly back to normal now but yeh it's like bruising. 

Can't wait to hear how they are doing tomorrow! 

I did bleed but not enough for a pad really it was more when I went the loo and wiped. Everyone is different though I wouldn't worry unless it's really excessive.

I'm really hoping I don't get a call tomorrow I'm hoping our little embryos are strong enough to be a day 5 transfer xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh sending you good luck and I hope all is quiet tomorrow! 

The bleeding is easing now, it's more like pink on the tissue paper when I wipe, still very sore though 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Fingers crossed! Let me know what the embryologist says tomorrow 

That's good it won't take long to stop. It's just uncomfortable isn't it xx


----------



## ES89

Great number Tina! Glad both yours and Vickys retrieval went well! &#128522; 
Had my pre op today, they were happy with everything so a bed is booked for me on the 30th for the op &#128522; hopefully I can start my ivf again after I've recovered


----------



## tinadecember

ES- great news that you've got a date sorted! It'll be here in no time at all and you'll be back to the madness of IVF in no time at all. 

Vicky, it is uncomfortable :( but I've improved since this morning so it's moving in the right direction. The embryologist said they would call before lunch time so I'll send an update as soon as I know! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, 

I've just had my phone call from the embryologist 

We started off with 8 eggs, out of the 8 7 of them were suitable for ICSI and 6 of them have fertilised! 

So we have 6 beautiful embys to play with. 

Transfer is scheduled for Tuesday all being well but she said keep my phone on me on Sunday in case they decide to transfer then but she said she can't see that being the case. 

Have you heard anything from the hospital vicky? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Brilliant Tina that's great news you have 6 little embryos bet your made up! 

Hopefully it will be Tuesday then. 

No heard nothing so I'm really pleased we have a 5 day transfer hopefully that means we have some to freeze too. I can't wait for Sunday now!

It's so weird to be finally coming to the end isn't it  xx


----------



## nicijones

Wow wow wow! Bloody brilliant ladies! Such amazing news! U both must be so happy and I remember that feeling well!!!!!!!
Transfer is over and done with before u know it and u get to see ur embabies on the screen before transfer which I found really emotional!!! 
Keeping everything and more crossed for u both. 2 ww here u come!!!!
Sending lots and lots of baby dust ur way!!!
Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Nici I'm so excited for tomorrow. It's going to be weird knowing we'll be pregnant, well I'd like to think until proven wrong ha! I can't tell you how much I want it to work but I know I have to keep myself grounded and not forget that pass rate isn't 100% (if only) ha! 

will keep you posted tomorrow  xx


----------



## tinadecember

I feel the exact same for Tuesday! This whole journey is like a roller coaster ride. I couldn't bare to have it all taken away from us and as much as I know nothing is guaranteed I am trying to remain positive 

I'm still feeling rough after the egg retrieval you know.. Just feel sore inside and icky. 

How are you getting on with the pessaries? I'm finding them easier than I thought! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

It takes a few days to pass Tina I'm even more glad for a 5 day transfer now as I'm not sure how comfortable it would have been at day 3. Hope your feeling a bit better now. 

Yeh no problems with the pesseries I also thought they were going to be worse aswell but they have been fine. 

I'm so nervous and excited for tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes and how many (if any) we manage to freeze  xx


----------



## tinadecember

Sending you so much luck!!! I can only imagine how excited you must be feeling tonight, tomorrow you'll be pregnant until proven otherwise!! 

I'm still feeling rough today :( funny that you should say that you couldn't imagine going through embryo transfer on day 3 because I don't think I could either. I'm still super sore and exhausted. 

Just hope I don't get that phone call tomorrow and my embryos last until day 5 

What time is your transfer Hun? 

Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thank you yeh I'm really excited! I'm keen to know how the embryos have developed and how good they are looking! 

Yeh it's taken me a good few days to feel back to normal. I'm still bloated but I guess my ovaries are still a bit large and the pesseries don't help I don't think ha! Im so happy we made it to day 5 I can't tell you  

They know what's best anyway even if it does end up a 3 day for you. I'm sure those little embryos are doing well! 

We have to be there for 11.30 tomorrow. Pineapple core is supposed to be really good for implantation so I've got a whole pineapple to eat now just a bit a day is enough xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies so I now have a little embryo on board!! Can't quiet believe it xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yey!! Congratulations on being PUPO!!! 

Did you get any to freeze? How did it all go? 

I've been babysitting my 18 month old cousin all day so I've not had a minute to get online to find out how you got on

No phone calls for me today so I'm guessing we are going to be transferring a blastocyst too! 

Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thank you 

Yes so out of 7 of them 1 was transferred, 1 didn't develop very well, 2 frozen and the other 3 look good enough to freeze but need another day or so first so they are keeping there eye on them. 

It was all fine and a bit emotional when you saw it on screen. It doesn't hurt at all you don't feel a thing - well I didn't anyway. It's all a bit surreal tbh!

Glad you've made it to day 5 too! Xx


----------



## nicijones

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay huge congrats on being pupo!! Here's to a nice easy 2ww and 2 lovely pink lines at the end of it!!!
Snuggle In embaby! 
Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Nici it's very surreal! I'm eating some pineapple including the core every day and going to get some Brazil nuts too. 

Hopefully we have a sticky embryo  

Any tips or did you do anything during your 2ww? Xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Sorry to but in but I think it's just the core u eat 
Something About the pineapple flesh causing contracting so can stop the embie implanting. X


----------



## tinadecember

I've just done some research on eating pineapple after an embryo transfer and it doesn't say anything about not eating the fleshy part so I'd continue doing exactly what you're doing Vicky. Although it does say to stop eating it once you get a positive. Hope it brings you all the luck in the world!

*The Right Way to Eat Pineapple for Implantation Support

It may sound like a fine line to walk, but a little bit of information can go a long way when it comes to understanding how to use pineapples in your favor. First, make a point of staying away from this tasty fruit in the weeks prior to ovulation. The acidity can actually backfire against fertility at that point, causing your cervical mucus to become inhospitable to traveling sperm. It is also suggested that you avoid ingesting bromelain once you have a positive pregnancy test. According to licensed acupuncturist Heather Pentland, at the New Leaf Healing clinic, ingesting large amounts of bromelain may cause mild contractions and slight thinning of blood which may not be supportive for implantation in very early pregnancy.

That gives you an approximately 10-14 day window when eating pineapple could do you a world of good.

To achieve the best results, you should:

1. Purchase a ripe pineapple. Organic is always best.
2. Use a knife to remove the pineapples exterior.
3. Cut through the middle of the pineapple, from top to bottom, leaving halves to work with.
4. From each half, slice six to eight equally sized wedges.
5. After confirmed ovulation (or an embryo transfer, in the case of In-Vitro Fertilization), begin consuming one to two slices of pineapple each day.*

1 day to transfer to go girls!! Then I can join you on being PUPO Vicky. 

Good to hear that it wasn't painful, I'm finally starting to feel a bit better now after the egg retrieval. Pains are almost gone and I feel more myself again now :D 

Did you get a picture of your embryo? 

xx


----------



## VLW

Unless the pineapple flesh thing is if you eat too much? As I know too much is not good for you?

I've done exactly as the above Tina so having 1-2 of the slices a day. At the end of the day if the little embryo is going to implant then it will. I think I've had that many negative results I'm kind of it expecting it to be negative in a way as I've never had a positive. Trying to remain positive though as there is technically nothing wrong with me. Fingers crossed for a sticky emby 

What time is your appointment tomorrow? It's so emotional seeing it on screen. No they don't give you a picture but at least you can see it beforehand xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeah it does say if you eat it at the wrong times then it isn't good but you're eating it at the right time so I think it'll do you the world of good. 

My appointment is a late one at 2.45pm so I am going to go into work as I do 6-2s and then go straight to the womens. I am taking Wednesday-Friday off work to relax and my mum is gonna have Evie for me for a few nights as she can be a handful! I want to remain calm and ensure I do everything I can for this LO to implant. 

Have you taken any time off?

xx


----------



## VLW

I think everything in moderation, especially fruit is good for you.

At least you didn't have to take tomorrow off then so that's good. No I'm back to work today as I feel fine and I know they say to carry as normal (just to be careful) I'm office based too. Oh at least you will have a few days off then if your mum is helping you out too.

I feel a bit emotional today xx


----------



## tinadecember

Sending you big hugs, you're bound to be feeling all emotional. No doubt I will be the same tomorrow, we can both have a little cry together haha 

I am going to try and carry on as normal but I don't think stress is a good factor to take on board and stress definitely happens every night in my house when you have a LO who insists on NOT listening to a word you say. 

It'll be nice actually to relax for a couple of days.

What are you doing about testing? Are you waiting for your BETA or have you bought some tests?

xx


----------



## VLW

It's awful feeling negative today I'm sure it's just my body calming down after stimming and all the pesseries too! 

Yeh going to take it easy but try and carry on as usual. Oh really haha she sounds like she keeps you on your toes anyway! 

They will give you a test day mine is the 24th they tell you to take clear blu one at home and then to ring up with the result. If positive they book you in for a scan in 3 weeks time, if it's negative I'm guessing they will arrange a consultation xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh yes she certainly keeps me on my toes! We've just had a screaming fit because she doesn't want to do homework. I've sent her to her room and she's currently up there crying and calming down. Annnnnd breathe! 

It's taken 6 days but I've finally got a negative pregnancy test following the trigger shot! Good to know that all the HCG is out of my system now :) 

The 24th will be here in no time! 10 days and counting eeek xx


----------



## VLW

Haha I don't know what I've let myself in for do I!!! Aww bless her.

Ahh ok so if it's out of your system it should be out of mine by now then as I'm a few days ahead of you. Trying not to think about testing as next Thursday seems such a long way away! 

Good luck for tomorrow anyway I'm sure you'll have a good few to freeze and like I said it doesn't hurt at all so you'll be fine. Keep me posted :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

I will indeed keep you posted! You'll be the first to know... Well apart from my mum haha! 

Being a mum is tough, I won't lie it's no walk in the park but the number of good times completely outweighs the bad times. I hope you get to experience it and if there's any justice in the world you will!! Very soon indeed 

Have you suffered with heartburn/cramp at all? For 24 hours now I've had constant heartburn and cramps in my feet on and off. Don't know whether it's one of the meds that's causing it? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Good luck today hun!

No didn't suffer with heartburn or cramps but it might just be the meds. Keep drinking plenty of water.

I feel lousy today, not stopping blowing my nose and sneezing. I need my bed!!! xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello there! 

Well it's official, we have a blastocyst on board! 

We finally transferred one blasto after 2 tries. I have a womb that tilts backwards so after holding in my wee for ages and her putting the catheter in place she then couldn't get it to go in to my womb because my bladder was blocking it. So I had to go empty my bladder which felt great and then go through the whole process again! But we got there in the end! 

X


----------



## VLW

Yay that's brilliant! Welcome to the pupo gang 

I'm the same I also have a backward tilted uterus so I could have an empty bladder on transfer. 

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm feeling okay, a little messed up in the head if I'm honest! It feels crazy that it's all coming down to one test now in less than 2 weeks time. It's out of our control now! And I don't like not being in control haha

I've been resting all night in bed with my hubby and my sisters coming round tomorrow to keep me occupied :) 

How have you been feeling today? Have the fluey symptoms subsided? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh it's is a head mess isn't it. I'm not sure how I'm going to cope for the next week or so and im only on day 2 ha!

Aww that sounds nice, chilled evening. Don't forget your pineapple 

Yeh stopped sneezing and blowing my nose now still got a full headache though. Hopefully that's it now xx


----------



## nicijones

Wow huge congrats ladies!!!!! The wait begins! 
As daft as it sounds try and relax the best u can! What will be will be and am sure ur embabies are snuggling in for the long haul!!! 
Are u testing early? I was so inpatient and did with all my cycles! 
Sending lots and lots and lots of baby dust! 
Snuggle in tight beautiful embryos! 
Xxxx


----------



## VLW

Aww thanks Nici, I've had a few tears tonight. It's such tough going I know there is nothing we can do but it's hard to not get emotional xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you nic! 

Vicky I am in the same boat as you... I woke this morning feeling down about it all and I've had a couple of little cries already and it's only 9am haha! It's scary, overwhelming and the uncertainty is terrifying! We are only crying because we want it so badly 

I so hope this is our time and we both get beautiful positives 

Nic, I don't know about testing early. I deffo won't be testing for another week at least because my hubby is going to benidorm on a stag do this weekend and he's not home until Tuesday 

Xx


----------



## VLW

I just can't help but think after all the heartache for the past few years I just can't imagine it working!? It's so emotional isn't it, the 2ww is killing me. I'm tempted to test early and just to put myself out of my misery! I've got a stuffy nose that wont stop running as well feeling very sorry for myself today xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( I know, it's hard to believe that after 2 years and 3 months of trying that this could finally happen. I think we always set ourselves up for disappointment and believe they it can't possibly happen. 

I'm only on day 1 of the 2WW and it's already getting to me! 

At least we have each other to ride this journey out hey! 

What've you got planned this week? Anything fun to keep your mind off it all? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

I just can't see it ever happening and seeing those two lines. I keep thinking the worst so if it was a bfn I wont be as upset but I know I'll be heart broken. It's mental torture isn't it.

It's my nephews 3rd birthday and my mums birthday this weekend and also taking my mum the corrie tour on Monday so got a few busy days. How about you?

I'm not sure if its the meds or what but once I've nodded off I'm in a really deep sleep and don't wake up at all which is unlike me. It's really weird as I had an early night last night and didn't even hear my hubby come to bed it's so unlike me xx


----------



## nicijones

It is Mental torture isn't it! To go thru everything that is involved with ivf and then to just have to wait ..... for 2 weeks ...... and do nothing is pure torture!!!
I have everything and more crossed for u both! 
Snuggle snuggle snuggle snuggle beautiful embryos! 
Xxxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Nici, it certainly is everything revolves around IVF sometimes especially the closer it gets.
I've been having dull af type cramps this afternoon so I'm hoping it might be implantation although it could be those bludy pesseries haha!
Fingers crossed we get a snuggly one ;-) xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hoping that the cramping is a good sign Hun! It's round about the right time for implantation so I'm crossing my fingers for you!! 

What grade embryo did they transfer? 

I'm just relaxing, I've had a movie day today and tomorrow I've got no plans. May go see my mum and relax some more at her house haha 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Who knows trying not to overthink really. Did you have implantation spotting with your first? 

Not sure on the grade they used I think she said the top one but that's all I know really. What did they say to you? 

That sounds nice I'm looking forward to getting home for a chill out. Do you watch the great British bake off? I look forward to that on a Wednesday ha xx


----------



## tinadecember

I asked what grade mine were and she said grade B which is great as I don't think they see many grade A embryos. 

I never had implantation spotting, it doesn't happen with every pregnancy so don't be alarmed if you don't have any. 

Yeah I do watch bake off! Though the amount of TV I've watched today I feel like I could go a week without watching another thing haha 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Ahh right maybe I should have asked then. She just said they were uing the best one so I didn't think twice. If it doesn't work I will prob ask the question though. 

I was just intrigued about the spotting really. Im feeling much happier today though although I do feel my hormones are a bit all over the place hardly surprising though really ha! 

Haha there is only so much day time TV you can take isn't there xx


----------



## tinadecember

I don't think they like to mention the grading really because it can cause panic. I'd read about grading beforehand so I had to know or it would've driven me crazy! 

Just got in to bed to watch bake off! 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky how are you feeling today? 

I've had another emotional morning. 

No symptoms to report apart from feeling nauseous today. I'm 2DPT 

X


----------



## VLW

I'm fine Tina how are you?

No nothing really today I did have af type cramps yesterday afternoon but I've been ok today really other than a bit of lower back ache. My boobs are killing me though are yours? It could be pesky pesseries possibly tormenting though!! 

Aww bless you it's really tough going isn't it. Once you get going its all exciting and like your finally starting but now it's torture haha. I've been googling so much stuff I need to stop it now ha xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm okay, the same as you though googling absolutely everything! We will never learn 

I've had sore boobs and nipples since about day 7 of stimming so I couldn't tell you whether they're more sore now or not. 

This wait is gonna be the death of me!!! 

My mums picking me up in the morning so I'm going to spend the day at hers. Mark goes away in the early hours of tomorrow which I'm dreading. Not looking forward to 4 nights by myself 

Xx


----------



## VLW

I know me too! It's hard not to start googling isn't it ha! Must stop it it's not doing me any good!

I'm sure mine have got worse but it's pointless with the pesseries! 

Do you think you'll test early? Aww is he away with work or with friends? Is your little one not staying with you while he's away? I'm the same I hate when my hubby isn't here I'm usually ok after the first night my little dog keeps me company  xx


----------



## tinadecember

He is best man to his best friend and they're off to benidorm on a stag doo. If I had known how mentally challenging this whole thing is then I probably would've delayed it for when he's home because I don't want to be alone 

I will have my little lady though to keep me company. Her nanny is taking her to a family christening on Sunday. I've said I can't go.. I can't bare being around new babies as selfish as it sounds. It's too painful :( 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Aww is he. Try not to worry Hun he'll be home before you know it. I think my hubby is working away next week so might not be here for test day :-(

I understand Hun it's not something I'd prob want to do at this moment in time either and this is a time where you can be selfish. 

Have you decided if you testing early or not? I can't decide kind of too scared to xx


----------



## tinadecember

I feel the same! I've bought tests but I think I'd be terrified to test. Even thinking about testing on test day is scaring me. 

Maybe I'll find the courage in a few days but as far as anytime soon is concerned it'll be a no! 

My sister is staying over for a few nights so I'm not by myself. I think it helps if there's just someone at the side of you whilst you're sleeping 

How's the crying been today? Have you managed a whole day without any tears?
I've been worse than ever! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Do you know Liverpool's success rates? I've just dug out my info pack from PIE but can't really see anything in there.

That's good your sister is staying over. I agree having someone next to you helps you sleep better. I always let my dog sleep in my bed if hubby is away I know some people think it's gross but I love my dog like a baby ha! 

I've been ok think I'm having an ok day today although I'm sure I'll have another melt down soon enough! Xx


----------



## VLW

Oh I've just found the success rates it about 50% if your under 35 xx


----------



## tinadecember

50/50 isn't bad odds really! Still doesn't stop you thinking you'll be in the negative 50 though haha. God I wish I was less of a pessimist! 

I wish I had a tiny camera so I could see what was going on in there! It's driving me bonkers 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Haha I've just said to my hubby watch us be in the negative 50% what are we like! Just setting ourselves up for disappointment aren't we really! 

I wish we could do something so we could know if it implanted or not xx


----------



## ES89

I know it's hard ladies but think happy thoughts. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you ES. You're not wrong though, this is without a doubt the toughest thing I've ever done in my life 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks ES I agree Tina it is the most stressful thing!

How are you today? I'm feeling ok although my boobs are really killing me today. I just want to weekend to hurry up and be over for once ha! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello Hun! 

I'm okay, been nauseous on and off today again like I was yesterday and terrible heartburn. Boobs are still sore 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, 

Any new symptoms to report vicky? 

Yesterday was the first day that I didn't cry yessss!!! I spent the day in my mums and felt fine until mid afternoon then had a few hours of nausea again. I went to asda at about tea time and could feel some low down cramps and then last night during the night I woke up with front and back cramping. Hope it's all a good sign! 
I'm 4DP transfer this afternoon. 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Hey Tina no not really few cramps this morning feels like af is on her way. I don't think this has worked for me this time. I know I'm not out yet but I just have a feeling! Least I have a busy weekend to look forward to! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( have you not caved and tested yet Hun? You're a few days ahead of me aren't you, I think you'd get a positive now if you were! 

Cramps are a good sign! When would your official due on date be? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Hi no not really I've been having af cramps so I can't help but think I'm out. I'm not convinced it's worked anyway. I'm not testing till Thursday I'm going to hold out can't face it tbh I'm so scared! 

How are you xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( I know how you feel, this wait is agonising.

I'm fine, I feel the opposite of you. Not had any cramps at all so I'm also thinking that I'm out. I feel so normal today after having a nauseous day yesterday. 

Xx


----------



## ES89

When are you both planning on testing? X


----------



## VLW

I think the pesseries give u side effects as well so I'm not trying to read into anything too much. I've got the mind set of that if it's meant to be it will be. I'm preparing myself for a big fat negative.

I'm not testing till Thursday ES xx


----------



## tinadecember

I think after trying for this amount of time it's only natural to set ourselves up for a fall. Our luck has to change sometime though hey! 

I won't be testing until the 26th ES which is on Saturday 

Xx


----------



## ES89

No caving and testing early then? X


----------



## tinadecember

I don't even want to test! I'm even considering waiting for 3 days when the pessaries are finished to see if my period comes haha 

Well the nausea came back at tea time which I was happy about, boobs are still nice and sore so we shall see

Xx


----------



## nicijones

Eeeeek you both have so much will power!! I think I started testing about 4 days past 5 day transfer and got positives for both pregnancies on day 6! 
Have V good feelings about u both! :)
xxx


----------



## VLW

No I don't want to test either although I'm convinced it's going to be negative I just don't want the heart ache of seeing a bfn just yet at least if I want till Thursday I'll know that's defo it. 4 more sleeps xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Well girls I tested this morning using an internet cheapie at which point I was about 5 days and 12 hours past transfer and it was a stark white BFN. 

I know I should have used a first response if I was going to test but I didn't want to waste one so thought I'd use one of the cheapo tests. 

I am trying to remain positive and tell myself that it's too early to test or that the test isn't sensitive enough but I kind of feel in my heart that this hasn't worked for us.

advice please girls because I feel super down right now 

xx


----------



## nicijones

Hunni I didn't have even a hint of a line at 5 days past transfer and even at 6 days my positive was a squinter! Please step away from the Internet cheapies as they are crap crap crap! 
Ur defo not out yet! Hang on in there! 
Xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

:( thank you nic, my lack of symptoms isn't helping either! I honestly just feel so normal like I would every day. Can't help but feel negative about it all 

fed up xx


----------



## tinadecember

Bit of a change in direction here girls but I've just been to the loo and I'm having brown spotting. 

Could this be what I think it is? A tiny bit of hope has just come back 

Sorry for the TMI girls but if I can't share it with you who can I share it with haha! 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/6CD43F36-E8C0-477F-918B-3E59D737BFB9_zpsyldsgssr.jpg


----------



## nicijones

Sqquueeeee it could be!!!!!!!!!
Got everything crossed darlin!!! Xxx


----------



## VLW

aww Tina it's prob too early to test, that's why I've not wanted to do one early as I know I'd be beside myself I can face seeing a bfn at the moment. I have got af cramps and had the tiniest bit of pink cm before so I know af is defo on the way. I'm just we have some Frosties so I don't have to start from Scratch.

I feel quiet drained tbh. How you feeling now? Xx


----------



## VLW

Oh only just seen your post. Eek it could very well be Tina, I've had nothing like that so all looks positive for you xx


----------



## nicijones

Vlw ur pink and cramps could well be implantation! Don't give up hope yet!!!!! I thort I was out each time!!
Sending lots of sticky vibes and baby dust! 
Stick embabies stick!!!!!!!!!
Xxx


----------



## ES89

Fx crossed ladies! "Official" Testing day will be here soon for you both. Got a gd feeling that you both are going to be pleasantly surprised! I'm starting to freak about my op, I keep having dreams well nightmares about it &#128558; I dreamt the other night about them forgetting to stitch me back up &#128514;


----------



## tinadecember

:( ES you're bound to be nervy about your op, you're only human after all. How many more days now until the big day? 

Vicky, I am crossing my fingers for you that your AF doesn't show. Any updates this morning?

I did some research last night about when my period should arrive after IVF and it says 14 days after egg collection. Today is day 12 for me so I am hoping and praying that the bit of bleeding isn't my period trying to arrive and that it is implantation bleeding. I'm not getting my hopes up though because I've been in this situation so many times before only for her to show up at the last minute.

I'm still having the tiniest amount of brown spotting but not as much as yesterday afternoon when I wiped. I had pretty intense back cramping in the early hours of this morning too. I hate this waiting!!! 

xxx


----------



## nicijones

It all sounds good!!!!! U going to test today or wait till Thursday? 
Xx


----------



## VLW

Try not to worry ES it will soon be over and you'll be able to finally start IVF just remember that :)

I had a bit of spotting yesterday so no doubt af will arrive today. I'm going the doctors later I'm feeling really run down and drained. I've not really had any time off other than appointments (apart from yesterday) as I've not told work so have been using my holidays. Think I just need some time off to recharge my batteries really.

It's hard not to get your hopes up isn't it Tina, I've got everything crossed for you. When are you testing? xx


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky, have you not taken a test to be sure that you're not pregnant?

don't count yourself out just yet! 

I'm having far less spotting than yesterday so crossing my fingers tightly that AF doesn't show full flow over the next 24 hours.

I'm not doing a test for a few days, not unless she still hadn't arrived by the weekend

xx


----------



## VLW

No Tina I've not although when I go the doctors later I might get him to do a urine test while I'm there save me using my own tests ha! I will still test Thursday with a clear blue digital just so I know 100% and can ring Liverpool.

It's 14 days past EC today so I should be on around now anyway. What ever the outcome is I still need some off work.

I think you'll get your bfp Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

haha yes I think that's a good idea, why bother wasting your own if they can do one for you! I don't know you know... I do have a sneaky feeling that you're preggers! Hope I am right. What time is your appointment? 

xx


----------



## nicijones

I am convinced u both are! 
Got everything crossed for u at the Dr's later vlw and am sure they will be able to do a pregnancy test for u!!!
Xxx


----------



## VLW

Appointment is at 5pm so will let you know what he says and the outcome of a test if he does one xx


----------



## tinadecember

Any news vicky? Xx


----------



## VLW

He signed me off for two weeks, doubt I'll take the whole time off but least I can relax a bit! He didn't do a test so will wait for Thursday now. 

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## ES89

A week tomorrow until the big day, sure will go by quick, I'm working everyday except Thursday till then! I've somehow gotta clean/tidy the house and pack too. Don't think Thursday will be much of a day off &#128514; 
Glad you've been signed off for a bit Vicky, what did the doctor say to you? 
Praying af stays away for you both! Xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey Es89, 
Just read your bio, so sorry to see that u have been ttc for so long! :(
Was it the meds that caused the cysts or have they always been there? Sorry to pry but was thinking If they removed them then a natural preg cud be possible? 
Xxx


----------



## ES89

Hi nici 
Thanks for the message! It has been a long journey, praying the waiting is coming to an end very soon! 
I suffered with bad periods in my teens n discovered I had them then but obviously the last thing on my mind at that age was getting pregnant so I went on the pill. I only came off it when we decided to ttc. On my scan before I went on clomid I had bleeding on my ovary which they now believed to be a cyst that had ruptured. They are pretty sure they are linked to endometriosis now. I'm pretty sure the clomid didn't help my situation lol. Yer I've thought the same to be honest. Just seems so unlikely to happen naturally after all these years. What was your story before your ivf? X


----------



## nicijones

Hey,
Awwww well I have everything and more crossed for u! Have u had a lap and dye too??
We were unexplained which I kinda think is a cruel diagnosis. My partner has a son from a previous relationship so I thought it was all me but it turns out that his sperm is just 'ok' and my eggs are pretty crap. Dr Kingsland said that there was no real reason we weren't getting preg but it Wud prob take us about 3-4 years where a 'normal' couple wud take about 3 months. 
We were on clomid for 6 months before starting ivf. 
No one gets infertility at all unless u have lived, breathed and walked down that path! It's a V sad lonely place and these forums I found really help!! 
Xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

ES - so sorry to hear about all the shit that you've been through, I can only wish you good luck going forward and I hope and pray that this little surgery is the thing that you need to get that positive. 

Nici - How many times did you go through IVF before you got a positive? You are so right about nobody understanding. I've been on the phone so many times to my mum telling her how hurt I feel and she says "I know how you're feeling, I know it hurts" As much as I adore this woman and understand that she is only trying to make me feel better she will never understand how I really feel. 

Not good news from me this morning girls... I took a first response last night at 7DPT and it was stark white negative. I am still spotting, this will be the 3rd day now and although it is still brown I know in my heart that it's my period trying to arrive. 
I have no other symptoms, apart from sore boobs but I think that's because of the progesterone. I've been pregnant twice before so I know how my body feels when it is and I don't feel that way at all. 
I just feel heartbroken, I can't even begin to describe it. Why hasn't this worked? There was no reason for it not to. The embryo was good quality, I'm young, I've been pregnant before.. I can't get my head around it. 

We've decided to give it until Saturday and if I still haven't got a positive then I am going to stop the suppositories and allow my period to arrive. 

We've only got 1 frozen embryo and to be honest I think I need a couple of months break before we even think about transferring it. I need to give my body and mind time to heal. 

I need the biggest hug right now :( 

xxx


----------



## nicijones

Oh Tina I am so so so sorry!! U could still have a late implanter! I wouldn't give up just yet! ! Sending u a big huge virtual hug!!! 
If it is the news that we don't want to hear then defo give yourself time. Enjoy life and ur family before u embark on it all again. I leapt straight into round 2 and even tho my body was ready my mind wasn't and i felt quite unstable during that round. 
Fet are easier to go thru tho than a fresh round.
I had 2 fresh rounds then had a positive on my 3rd fresh round. From that go we managed to get 2 frozen embabies with only one surviving the thaw and Were extremely lucky for that also to take! 
Xxx


----------



## VLW

Sorry to hear that Tina but you never know still. I understand what you mean about knowing its af as I knew it hadn't worked for us I just knew it. I took a test this morning and it was a bfn, feeling better than I thought I would. Will ring the hospital later to see what's next. 

Your right Nici until someone has been through IVF they will never understand it's been much harder than I first thought especially for it not to work. As I keep reminding myself it's not 100% success rate xx


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky, so sorry to hear about the BFN :( I had such positive vibes about both of us but I guess this round just wasn't meant to be. How many frozen embryos did you end up with? I received a letter yesterday saying we only have 1 which is a scary thought. 

My official test date is Saturday so I think if I call the hospital before then they will just ask me to call back on my official test day. 

Do you have any concerns about this round that you would bring up with the consultant if you do it again?

There's so many things I was unhappy with:- 

1.The consultant prescribed 3 merional and the nurse who did my baseline lowered it to 2 because I had 20+ follicles. Although we had lots of follicles many didn't respond well to the stims. I think if we had stayed on 3 as initially prescribed we would've got more eggs and hopefully more frozen embryos. 

2.Embryo transfer was a shambles! They were already aware that my womb was tilted yet asked me to go in with a full bladder. The doctor who did the transfer couldn't get to my womb because of my bladder so the embryo (which had already been taken out of the incubator) had to be put back in and I had to go and empty my bladder. I couldn't relax afterwards because I was concerned that the moving of the embryo would danger it in some way therefore I feel like the whole transfer was just a mess! I should have been asked to go in with an empty bladder! 

3. I didn't like the way that transfer was done without ultrasound guidance. It's okay the doctor saying that she knows where she is putting the catheter but that doesn't put my mind at rest! Especially since there was so much drama getting it in there. How can she be 100% sure? I am thinking of asking next time it's done because it's our final embryo can we use ultrasound too.


----------



## VLW

Yeh I was very excited to begin with and I don't know I just knew myself it hadn't worked. We also got a letter yesterday, three made it to frozen so I guess it's good we won't have to start from scratch all over again. I must say I do feel lucky as Warrington CCG only used to give you 1 go at IVF and they upped in to 3 in April this year so after this failed cycle I'm glad it's not completely over. 

Someone from Liverpool is ringing me back to let me know the next steps. I think we have to wait three months though. My official test day was tomorrow but she didn't say anything when I rang before. 

I must say my experience was quiet smooth and have no complaints really. I know you did have some bad experiences with them but they are very good overall. I did wonder after transfer of it was placed back ok and correctly so I guess the ultrasound is better at least you can actually see it. 

Will let you know what they say when they call back soon xx


----------



## tinadecember

You didn't pay for your treatment did you vicky with it being your first child or am I mistaken? 

For us we've paid almost 6 grand and then if we use our frozen embryo it'll be another grand so all in all almost 7 grand with nothing guarenteed at the end of it. 

I am happy to wait for a few months I think, I don't think I could go through that disappointment again straight away. 

xx


----------



## VLW

No we didn't pay as we don't have any children between us. It's a lot of money isn't it, it's a shame they won't let you have FET for free seeing as it's a case of thawing them and inserting?! 

We have to wait for a consultation letter to come through the post but we have wait 3 months so be December/January now xx


----------



## tinadecember

I wonder if it's still a 3 month wait if you're private? 

It is a hell of a lot of money, but saying that I'd pay anything to be pregnant. 

Xx


----------



## VLW

I think it's 3 months as standard as they like your body to have time to recover from meds etc. I think it'll come round quick with it being Xmas too it always does I think. When you testing again? Xx


----------



## ES89

Sorry to read about ur bfns &#128542; was so sure you both were gonna get your bfps! 3 months will soon go! It's been 2 since my cycle got cancelled! Scary how fast time goes! 
Na I haven't had lap and dye nici, what's involved in that exactly?
Yer it's horrible, I feel like I bore my friends with it now as it's been years! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Time does fly ES, you'll be celebrating your BFP before you know it.

I tested again this morning, 8 days and 12 hours after transfer and after 2 minutes I thought I could see the faintest of faint squinter lines but of course because I am spotting I convinced myself it was negative. My plan was to stop the pessaries this morning you see so I took the test for Mark to ask his opinion.
"Do you agree that this is negative and therefore can I stop pessaries now because I've had enough" 
I hand him the test and he replies "Can't you see that? it's so faint but there's something there" 
I turn on the lamp to inspect under bright light and there IS something there. Though it's so faint that it's barely visable so I'm not getting my hopes up. I will test again on Saturday and if it's no darker then I'm calling it a day. 

Spotting is still continuing, still brown but still there :(

xx


----------



## nicijones

Oh wow hunni this could be it!!!! Can u post a pic of the test so we can see???

A lap and dye is where they pump dye round your tubes to check for any blockages. I had this done before I started clomid. I know a few people Who have had this done and fallen prego naturally afterwards! 
Xxx


----------



## ES89

OMG Tina post a picture!! 
I never had that done because the hospital said if I was going for ivf it would rule out "blockages" I may see if I can have it done now though especially if it's been the cysts causing us issues with ttc all these years xx


----------



## nicijones

I would hunni defo! As if cysts have gone and they do that procedure to rule out blockages then u may conceive naturally! 

Tina pic please! :) 
Xxx


----------



## ES89

That would be amazing but you know when you've been trying for so long it's so hard to imagine it happening naturally! 
I've been stalking all day waiting for Tina to upload a picture! Lol! Xx


----------



## VLW

I've heard lap and dyes have worked for people, they fall pregnant afterwards!
Fingers crossed Tina it sounds positive for you xx


----------



## nicijones

Tina if it's brown spotting then it's old blood! OMG am excited for u! 
Xx


----------



## ES89

Defo worth asking then! 
OMG Tina where are you?? &#128514;&#128514; xx


----------



## nicijones

Hope u ladies are ok????
Xxx


----------



## ES89

Me too! It's been quiet on here recently! Xx


----------



## VLW

Tina have you had any luck testing today? All good here, hope you ladies are ok xx


----------



## ES89

Hope your ok Tina!? Currently at women's waiting to go in for my op, supporting a very sexy gown and stockings! &#128514; 
Nic, they are going to do the dye through my tubes too. I asked this morning &#128522; xx


----------



## nicijones

Awww that's good!!!! It will let u know about any blockages! 
Let me know how u get on!!! 

Hope everyone is ok??? This journey can be V harrowing and if support is ever needed please just Ask! Sending lots of virtual hugs!!
Xxxx


----------



## ES89

I'm awake, dr has not been round yet to let me know what's what. Remember waking up in a lot of pain so they gave me morphine and I went back to sleep lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

so so sorry for my absence, I've been in hibernation for a week or so. Couldn't face seeing anyone or speaking to anyone, I think I needed time alone to come to terms with our first cycle not working.

My period arrived the day after I thought I saw a very faint positive on the First Response. I knew it was coming because I had the worst cramping the evening before. So I've spent the week going through a whole process of emotions. Sadness, angry at the world, then finally acceptance. I've come to realise that I couldn't change the outcome and what will be will be. I feel so lucky to have what I have in my life already and thank god I do because if I didn't have my little girl to keep me going I dread to think how I would've got through it. 

Update though... I have an appointment on Wednesday at the womens to discuss what is happening going forward. 

We are going to do the frozen transfer as soon as we can and if that doesn't work then we have another 6 grand put aside to try one more full cycle. 

ES - any news on your op? Hope you are feeling in less pain this morning. I can't believe how quick your op came around. eeeeekk now you can finally start looking forward to your IVF cycle! 

Nici how are you hun?

Vicky, how are you coping? Any news on your next appointment? 

xxx


----------



## ES89

Hi Tina, so sorry to hear your first cycle was unsuccessful. This journey really is a roller coaster ride! I don't think I could have got through it without the support of my partner, family and friends. I Was totally convinced you and Vicky were both pg. You got your follow up appointment quick though? When do you go?
I got discharged at around 7 last night. I'm a little sore n bloated this morning, slept ok... I usually sleep on my tummy or side but couldn't obviously sleep on either last night! 
Unfortunately it doesn't look like I will be starting the ivf this year. Whilst they were operating they discovered it have severe endometriosis. It was all in my pelvis, by my rectum, bladder and they think it's possibly blocking my tubes. When they drained the cyst linking to endometriosis it was filled with old brown blood (they call them chocolate cysts) they took coloured pictures to show me everything. I've gotta go back in 6-12 weeks to discuss it so it could possibly December before returning to womens. Id need another op to get rid of the endometriea but me having this shouldn't effect an ivf cycle. I'm not sure which way round things are gonna happen now until I've been to that appointment. Will have to see what the doctor suggests. I was kinda happy that after nearly 5 years I finally had some answers. Well infact answers to questions I had in my early teens when I had awful periods. Today I've woken up and read about it. I can relate to so much of it and I got a bit teary. 
Have you had a follow up appointment through yet Vicky? xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey Tina, Am so sorry for ur bfn! It is such a cruel process and to not get the outcome that comes so easily to the majority of people, despite weeks of injections, battling hormones and mood swings only for that beautiful embryo to not stick is absolutely heartbreaking! 
It's nice to hear from u!! We always find the courage and strength from deep within us to carry on and am sure ur Fet will be a different outcome altogether! I know I found the Fet alot easier all round! 
Lots of hugs and positivity!! 
Xxxx


----------



## nicijones

Es89 wow wow wow! 
After all those years and finally u have answers!!!! Try not to worry about not getting your cycle this year. Just think that if u did go ahead and ur body wasn't ready then u may get an outcome u didn't want. Work on getting ur body ready so u know u have given it your all! 
I have a friend that has been diagnosed with severe endo ams for years she battled back ache, heavy periods, chronic cramps, pains in her legs. Dr's dismissed her symptoms until she demanded a referral and only then was she told she had this disease! She has since went on to have a baby naturally! :)
Xxx


----------



## ES89

I know nic, it's really mixed emotions! Happy tears more than bad ones. 
Did your friend have an op to remove the endometriea? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

My god ES, did you have any idea that you had all of that going on inside of you?!?! That's a crazy amount of things that they have found. I agree with Nic though, it may be a good thing that you're not going ahead this year. It's definitely best to go in there with your body as well maintained as you can. Maybe focus now on starting a fresh in 2016 and getting your BFP! 

Thanks girls for your kind words :D My appointment is on Wednesday, so 6 days time. I need to sit down and write a huge list of things that are concerning me before we think about doing the transfer. 

xxx


----------



## ES89

I suffered with my periods for as long as I can remember. I went on the pill when I was 14/15 n that helped me but no I always assumed that everyone got similar pains! 
Yer think your right, I will know more at the next appointment I guess. Recovery from this op first &#128521; pretty bloated today but it's normal as they pump air into you. 
Not long at all then Tina! What questions are you going to ask? 
Hope I hear something sooner than 12 weeks! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm sure you will hear something before the 12 weeks is up! I think they have to tell you that as a guideline because some people HAVE had to wait for 12 weeks. I do imagine though that the majority of people will hear something before then.

Well as far as questions go...

I really would like for this final transfer to be done with ultrasound guidance. I know that the womens don't do this as normal practice but do you think it's something they would do if I request it? Heck I am paying them a tonne of money! It should be about keeping the patient happy and relaxed. 
I guess I just want proof that the embryo has actually been put into my womb. 

Secondly I wasn't happy with my medication being lowered. I know that will have no effect on a frozen transfer anyway because that step will be skipped but if we were to go ahead with a fresh transfer again it's definitely something that I want looking into. 

xxx


----------



## ES89

Oh I assumed that you saw it going in on ultrasound? Do you not? 
Always ask the question but yer with fet you won't need to worry about dosage, was your amh high? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Well that's another thing... No idea at all what my AMH was because I didn't have any blood tests done! They just went off what my bloods were when we first started consultations for infertility which was 12-18 months ago. 

No I didn't see the embryo be transferred by ultrasound, it is all done with the sense of touch. Fair enough these doctors are qualified to do that kind of thing but still it doesn't put the patients mind at rest. 

xx


----------



## ES89

Oh no? I thought they would have redone ur amh but then again they didn't rescan me until baseline. My ultrasound previously to that was 12 months n let's face it a lot can change in that time! 
Oh right I must have watched videos on YouTube from America then lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

I don't know if other hospitals in the UK do ultrasound guided transfer but the womens definitely don't. I've watched loads of youtube videos too and they all seem to be in America. 

xx


----------



## ES89

I'm not sure either to be honest Tina, it's a question you can ask womens xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies

Ohh Tina I'm sorry to hear that I really thought it might have been good news for you! Lot's of emotions after failed IVF isn't it, I kind of knew deep down it hadn't worked but quickly accepted it. It's strange in a way as I kind of didn't think it would work, I think after 2.5 years I just couldn't imagine a test turning positive if that makes sense. I'm very much what will be is meant to be now, nothing we can do other than hope, just goes to show it's so up and down. 

ES I hope your feeling a bit better and it's given you some answers so at least you're not in the unexplained category now so least you can move forward and start getting better and on track.

I have my follow up two weeks today although I'd going to ring up and see if they have an earlier appointment as the one I have is slap bang in the middle of the day! She did mention on the phone about doing an un-medicated FET next time but they will speak to me at my appointment. It's difficult really as my cycle was very smooth and I had no issues everything went to plan which was why I was a bit upset as to why it didn't work but as I've said a few times it's not 100% guaranteed is it.

I hope your ok Nici xx


----------



## VLW

Oh and Tina they do ultrasound at Birmingham women's hospital for ET, I was speaking to someone from there but sadly that didn't work them either and got a BFN so I guess it's no better in some ways xx


----------



## Kimbra83

Hi Tina, 

I completely agree with you, would definitely ask to have ET with ultrasound although they do not routinely do it at the Women's. It will help them to keep the transfer short and to put the embryo in the right place. The less time the embryo spends outside the incubator and womb, the better and the higher the chance of a successful attempt.

When I had the transfer at the Women's, they also did it without ultrasound. This resulted in the fact that at first attempt, the embryo got stuck in the syringe, which they checked under the microscope, then everybody went frantic and they had to put him in another solution, in a syringe again and then thank god it worked on the 2nd attempt but this could have all been avoided with ultrasound.

I am sending you lots of positive thoughts and keep my fingers crossed that some tweaks with you next attempt will result in a lovely pregnancy.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hello all looking for some info on IVF at Liverpool Women's Hospital how do i start it,
paying privately as the Dr will not see us cos i was prego 6/7 moths ago but MC - looking for all the info on IVF at the mo -if anyone can inbox me about how much about??

Thank you all xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Kim! It seems I'm not the only one then whose transfer went tits up! It has really angered me, I think they should do everything they can to ensure 100% that the transfer is smooth and the embryo actually ends up in the uterus. It is a question I will be asking the consultant "can you be 100% that the embryo went into my uterus?" I don't think he can answer yes.. I mean how can you if you're going off touch? It baffles me. 

Tracey, hi and welcome to the thread! Well to start off, you have to have a transfer from your doctor or have had investigations done at the womens and been told that you require IVF. The cost for us was almost 6 thousand because we needed ICSI as well. On top of that cost though have been consultation appointments which can cost up to £250 a visit and blood tests, another £50 and embryo freezing which has cost £675 I think, so it is very costly. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. What is your background history? 

Vicky, good to hear that you are dealing with everything well :) I know what you mean about never expecting to see a positive after so long. I feel that way too. We have said that if the FET doesn't work then we will look into another hospital, though I know the womens has the best success rates. Just can't understand why they cut certain things out of their protocol 

I've got my follow up tomorrow, I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes 

xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

> Tracey, hi and welcome to the thread! Well to start off, you have to have a transfer from your doctor or have had investigations done at the womens and been told that you require IVF. The cost for us was almost 6 thousand because we needed ICSI as well. On top of that cost though have been consultation appointments which can cost up to £250 a visit and blood tests, another £50 and embryo freezing which has cost £675 I think, so it is very costly. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. What is your background history?



Hello and thank you for the welcome :) 

a lil about us TTC for about 3/4 years now - not got any kids at all - bin a cupl for 11 years were both just hit 31 - took 18 moths for bfp but end in a ectopic pregnancy and about 2/3 years the last bfp ended in MC.
We did go and get bloods taking and scans on me but nothing much going on then my man took a sampel pot but at the time we were moving out to new place and miss are appointment i call them you (nhs) to tell them we miss it - got told to go back the drs in that time was in the new homes and trying to fix thing up - at that time befor we new it i got my bfp (MC) wen back the drs ask about IVF and got told because we fell prego in the last 6/7 moths thay cant help us, thay can only help us out if we do not fall prego in 12/18 moths says the drs - so we wud like to go privately and get test and all dune there an then and go from there.

Sorry i went on and on :blush::coffee:

Thank you all xx


----------



## tinadecember

Don't be sorry for going on and on! That is what we are here for :)

If I was in your situation I would personally wait another few months and then enquire again about IVF on the NHS. You are entitled to it if you haven't got any children and I would much rather do that than find thousands of pounds to pay for it. 

First of all I would go back to your GP and ask for all routine tests to be carried out. Your partner definitely needs a sperm analysis to rule out any problems at his side and then you will probably need a HSG to check that your tubes aren't blocked and more blood tests. 

If you use that as your starting point you can go from there when you know more about what the issue is that is stopping you from getting pregnant 

xx


----------



## ES89

I totally agree with Tina, get all the investigations together. And next few months will fly by believe me!
I can't really help you with the finance side of things as I'm having treatment through the nhs. 
Tina, definatly ask about the ultrasound et before considering moving clinics. You would probably have to do all the investigation tests again I'm guessing? Just seems like a large step back after you've come so far! See what they have to say at your next appointment &#128522; 
My appointment came through, it's not until next year but I read online that the endo clinic is only open every other Thursday between 12-4.30 so no wonder there is such a wait! xx


----------



## VLW

Hi Tina, every hospital is different and they all have different ways of doing IVF. Just remember that it's not 100% guaranteed anywhere it's all up to that little embryo to hatch perfectly and implant. They say a normal couple have a 30% success rate of pregnancy each month hence why HEFA suggest 3 rounds of IVF. I've read a lot of people having more than 1 go before getting a bfp. As much as I wished it had worked for me it's just a case of doing a fet now and see if that works for us. Let us know what they say tomorrow, I'm not expecting them to tell me a reason or anything it's just luck I think tbh!

Hi Tracey - as the other girls have said you'll need to have all your investigations done and you should defo be entitled to NHS if you have no children between you. It's a long and windey road though - good luck! 

It will soon come round ES even though it probably doesn't feel like it to you :) xx


----------



## ES89

Keep us posted with how you get on Tina &#128522; 
Thanks VLW, it will probably fly by I'm sure. It's just the initial thought but once I break the months down there's plenty going on to occupy me &#128514;&#128522; xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hello Girls,

Thanks for the getting back to me on the info :) 
as for taking the NHS road it can take weeks for me just to get blood work looked at- we cud be seen as soon as 2 weeks with a appointment if we go privately - we both think its time to move on and look at IVF as time is on are hands lol - not like we cant pay for it - we have the pennys there and it what we both wud like to do move on

Best of luck all xxx


----------



## ES89

Best of luck to you traceyandlee &#128522; keep us updated with what you do xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

if its ok to ask - what is ever-ones BMI before IVF and after?

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

If you feel in your heart that you want to do it now and you can financially do it then I wish you all the luck in the world hun :) :). I do agree with you that the waiting times on the NHS is ridiculous. 

My BMI is 23, I was the same weight that I am now before I started IVF. I am classed as "healthy BMI" and it didn't work. I think it's luck of the draw! 

I will update everyone later once I have been xx


----------



## ES89

Think my bmi was 20 or 21 when I attempted my first cycle. I usually float around the same weight xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

was anyone ask to lower there BMI for IVF? xx


----------



## ES89

I think the bmi range is 19-30? So as long as your inbetween there you should be fine x


----------



## ES89

How was your follow up appointment Tina? Xx


----------



## bugs

traceyAndLee said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> Thanks for the getting back to me on the info :)
> as for taking the NHS road it can take weeks for me just to get blood work looked at- we cud be seen as soon as 2 weeks with a appointment if we go privately - we both think its time to move on and look at IVF as time is on are hands lol - not like we cant pay for it - we have the pennys there and it what we both wud like to do move on
> 
> Best of luck all xxx

Sorry to randomly post, I'm an oldie from this thread but like to pop in every now and again. Traceyandlee I would strongly advice that you fully exhaust your NHS funding before paying for private treatment. The first few cycles if needed are very much a fact finding exercise so if they don't work and you then have to pay you can use what you've learnt and move forward with private treatment. Once you pay for private treatment you lose your entitlement to funded treatment and if like me it takes a long time (9 full cycles) at least you've had some free treatment. 

Not to scare you as I was a very complicated case and I now have my baby boy but just want you to look at the bigger picture before you make a decision xxxx

Also with regards to completing transfers without ultrasound, it is just something the women's don't do but TBH I don't think it has an affect. I had an ectopic with my 1st IVF at the women's and I know a few others who have had babies. I have had treatment at 2 other clinics and they have both used an ultrasound and I must admit it does give you peace of mind xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Every time I find 5 quiet minutes to update I get dragged to do something else, so I have been meaning to post for about a week but it's just been manic both in work and out of work. 

My appointment went good. The consultant answered all of the questions we wanted answering and is STILL positive that it'll work for us in the next couple of rounds. A quick breakdown of what he said was:
He can't give an answer as to why the IVF didn't work this time, it could be a multiple of things so he has just put it down to IVF usually working 1 out of 3 times so this just wasn't meant to be our time.
I questioned about my stims being lowered because he was so sure that I'd have a great reaction yet we only got 8 eggs. He said that a first IVF cycle is a blank canvas, he has nothing to work with and can only go off what he thinks is best for us. He now knows that lowering the stims was the wrong decision because my follicles didn't grow as well as expected so if we were to do another fresh cycle then the meds would be increased.
I asked what the quality of my eggs and Mark's spermies were like. He said Mark's sperm were great quality and my eggs were also good. That's reassuring! 
My main concern was the transfer process and how I thought it was disgusting that I was asked to go in with a full bladder even though they were aware that my uterus is tilted. He agreed and said that there were some notes made on how the transfer process was more difficult than normal. I asked if this would've had an effect on the embryo and he said yes it could have. I couldn't believe what I was hearing, he was basically admitting that because of their stupid mistake that that could've been the reason that this cycle failed!! I was so angry and told him that there was no way we would be transferring another without number 1, ultrasound guidance and number 2, a mock transfer before the real thing. He said that as long as there is a member of staff free at the time of transfer then it shouldn't be a problem to use ultrasound. 

We've made the decision to wait until after our Christmas holiday to transfer our last remaining embryo and plan to transfer in January. I have all the forms so it's just a matter of calling them when my period arrives and they will arrange to have the embryo thawed. 

Bugs thank you for your post, can I ask... what was the problem that caused the lengthy amount of time that you were going through IVF? Wonderful news to hear that there was a happy ending! 

xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi ladies

I'm popping on from time to time to see how everyone's journey is going. Es89 I had a lap and dye and then fell pregnant naturally aftermath failed IVF and previous miscarriages. It can and does happen. You have answers now so that's the most important thing and your body can heal ready for your next attempt.

The women's don't do ultrasound guidance for transfer. They did a clinical trial just before I had our first IVF fail and found that it made no difference to outcomes so they don't do it. They use the touch feel process and given the experience of a number of doctors and nurses there, the success rate is good compared to clinics that do use ultrasound guidance. If it helps this current pregnancy was done without ultrasound guidance and it's been successful.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## ES89

Pretty convinced it's not going to happen naturally for us, from what the doctor said there's a high chance my tubes are blocked but hopefully now we know I've got endo they can do something to help unblock them xxx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok?

I've had a terrible 24 hours. Yesterday I had a blinding pain in my lower abdomen it was so painful I was doubled over and couldn't move, I felt sick, was white as a sheet, dizzy, hot and in a lot of pain. Work nearly ended up ringing an ambulance but luckily it started to subside after about an hour. I did feel a bit better last night but this morning I started bleeding so was a bit worried. Rang LWH and was told to take another test as I had symptoms of an ectopic pregnancy but it came back negative. The nurse said to go straight a&e if it happens again I'm just waiting for her to ring me back, maybe it's just my af turning up early?? At least my follow up is next week!

Tina I'm glad you've had some questions answered and are aiming for a January transfer. My follow up is next Thursday so will see what they say xx


----------



## tinadecember

God vicky, that sounds awful! I hope it is just your AF making an early appearance and nothing too serious. Do you have any questions for your follow up?

likklegems, I asked whether I can have ultrasound guidance for my FET and he agreed that as long as there is someone around to do the scan then that wouldn't be a problem. I know that there's been an investigation carried out and that they say it doesn't make a difference but it would make a difference to me. It would put my mind at rest so I'm going to push for it. 

ES, sorry to hear that your doctor thinks your tubes may be blocked up. Good thing like you said that you know there is a problem so now it's all about going out to rectify it! You'll get there in the end my dear, I'm sure of it!

CD20 for me today, AF should be here in a weeks time. We haven't been careful and agreed that if it happens naturally between now and Christmas then it'd be amazing though the likelihood is that it won't!

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi Tina
Af showed up for about 1 and a half days and then disappeared?? No idea whats going on I think all the meds must have really messed things up for me. Feeling rather fed up tbh. I don't even know what to ask on Thursday really, was just going to see what they say. There's no guarantee with IVF so I'm not expecting answers as such but we'll see.

Are we supposed 'to be careful' after failed IVF? No one mentioned anything to me so we've been carrying as usual lol. When we saw the consultant earlier this year he told us conceiving on our own would be nothing short of a miracle so it wont be happening for us naturally anyway. I hope you're feeling a bit better now?

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok xx


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky, that's a weird one with your disappearing period! The only thing I can assume if you've had negative pregnancy tests is like you said, your hormones are up the wall!I think mine are too if I'm honest. I normally get sore boobs after ovulation and I haven't had them so I'm expecting my period to be an odd one too. 

Nobody said anything to me about using protection after a failed cycle so we too have been carrying on as normal. Odds are it won't happen anyway! 

I had a good research online for questions to ask after a failed cycle and I found that it really helped. The consultant was more than happy to answer any questions that I had and it gave answers to a lot of my worries. 

xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Sorry for the bfns girls but never give up. After an awful few months me and my husband have decided to have a go with one of our frozen embryos and just wondered if anyone knows what to expect? We're booked in for a consultation on the 6th November and hopefully going to start in January. 

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi rachel! Can't give you any advice on a frozen transfer but wanted to wish you luck on your consultation. We too should be transferring in January :) 

The consultant we are with did tell us some info on frozen transfers. He said we could go with a medicated cycle or non medicated cycle where you check for ovulation by yourself using OPKs and then when you get a positive you would go in for transfer. I think that is the option we are going to go for

xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies, 
So so so sorry for all the crap BFN! HATE those 3 letters. Hope ur All ok??

Rachel I had a Fet. I chose to go down the medicated route as my periods are V light normally and I wanted to make sure my lining was at its best for transfer! Any questions feel free to ask! &#128522;

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks girls. I too have light periods so medicated might be the best option for us too. What's does the medicated route consist of? Do you have more scans etc xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks nic :) I'm fine, I've come to accept now that it wasn't our time and the first cycle was a practice run. I'm all geared up for our FET in January! 

Vicky, sending you good luck for your consultation let us know how you get on 

CD28 for me today, I am hoping that my period holds off until Sunday. We are going on a weekend away this weekend and it'd be nice if we can have some "adult time" because it's not often that we get a whole weekend alone together but knowing my luck the witch will show her face! 

xx


----------



## ES89

Omg that's the worse isn't it Tina! Always happens to me too! Everytime we go away Bam!! Witch! 
Glad your feeling alot more positive now, I blame hormones for my "down" phases. 
GL Vicky, hope your appointment goes well &#128522; 
Rach, I'm not sure what goes into a medicated Fet cycle but I think depending on how many frosties I had, i'd try unmedicated first then medicated if no success. 
Not really much to tell with me, attempted to go back to work last Monday but that was a mistake! No where near ready, I was scared to do anything, emotions were everywhere n I physically drained by the time I got home! I went back to work for a half day on Tuesday this week n full day yesterday. Feeling alot better now. I'm on a day off today but I've got the usual domestic stuff to do plus a bit of wallpaper stripping. Looks like we are all waiting for January!


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies
How is everyone?
Today went ok, they couldn't tell me much other than the cycle all went fine from start to finish and once the embryo is transferred it's out of everyone's hands. We can start after my November af so were going to go for it. Were doing it un-medicated so no drugs just have to track ovulation using the sticks and then go back in for ET. 
Hope you're feeling better now ES?
Glad you're feeling better Tina! 

xx


----------



## ES89

Oh wow Vicky! So soon &#128522;&#128522; so once you get a positive u go in for transfer?? 
Yer I'm feeling ok now thank you, keeping myself busy! X


----------



## VLW

I have to ring up on cycle day 1 in November, I think I have to use clearblue ovulation sticks and once I get a surge call up so they can thaw a Frostie. 

Glad your feeling better, just takes time xx


----------



## ES89

Ah ok, do they give u something to stop u producing an egg? Or does it not really matter if you do?
It does, stupid to think I thought I could go back after a week originally!! xx


----------



## VLW

No no meds involved so must still ovulate normally but then pop the embryo back in at around the same time. Will find out on cd1 next cycle.
You weren't to know how you we're going to be and feel.

Hope your ok Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky, great news from your appointment! Gosh November is just around the corner!! Do you have an idea of what date it will be? I think we will try unmedicated too when we get around to our FET
ES, I second what Vicky said. You weren't to know how you were going to be feeling and it is only natural to want some time out to get your head together. 

My AF showed yesterday morning, thankfully it didn't ruin our whole weekend! So cycle 1 of trying naturally resulted in a big fat NO NO! Not that I was expecting anything different anyway haha. Ah well 2 more to go and then FET! 

xxx


----------



## ES89

I was shocked as to how much it affected my hormones! I was all over the place! 
I've started taking an iron supplement to give me a boost. Concerned I was run down, seem to be back to myself now. Got a lot going on at work so plenty keeping me busy! 
Think unmedicated sounds like a good idea. Atleast if it doesn't work then hopefully medicated will give u both a boost. Xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh November is literally round the corner! I think we'll be looking at transfer around 14th December depending if af is on time and when I ovulate but means I'll find out 23/24 Dec yikes!! I think it will suit me better because if its a bfn at least I'll have xmas to take my mind off it all and time off work too to recover/rest. I'm not getting my hopes up though especially after last time so I feel much more relaxed this time. If anything its taught me not get ahead of myself or get attached or excited.

Tina I haven't even thought about 'trying' I think I gave up a long time ago as I just expect af now and the thought of maybe being pregnant doesn't even enter my mind. Think I've just automatically shut down those thoughts/feeling now ha I'm immune. 

Glad your feeling better ES, are you back at work now? When is your follow up, January? xx


----------



## ES89

Can totally relate to those feelings too Vicky, I've totally convinced myself it will never happen naturally for me n my bf. cycles r alot less stressful that way &#128514; 
Yer feeling loads better, back working full time now. Yer January 14th. Sounds so far away but I'm sure it will fly by! 
Aw imagine finding out u were pregnant just before Xmas, would be a little miracle! &#128522; best Xmas present ever xxx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Vicky I hope it happens for you this time! A little christmas miracle :) :) that'd be amazing!!

Did the consultant say what grade your embryos are that are frozen? Our only one is a C-D grade embryo so not looking good but we can hope! Stranger things have happened I am sure. 

I feel the same about it never happening. It's been 2 years and 4 months for us now since we started TTC naturally and I have come to realise that our only hope would be a successful IVF cycle. 

xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh it would be a Christmas miracle if it did ha! At least if it didn't work I'd have time off work and things to keep my mind off it ready for going back to work fresh in Jan.

I did ask about the embryo grading but she said they were all top quality as LWH are very particular in which make it to the freezer. Like she said though once its been put back it's out of everyone's hands.

I'm not getting excited this time though xx


----------



## tinadecember

I suppose if an embryo is good enough to freeze then it's good enough to implant. They did mention that they are very picky about what to freeze and the majority of women end up with no embys to freeze so I feel lucky to have 1! 

Wish we were doing our FET sooner now, I know January is only around the corner but I'm eager to just get going on it. 

Is there anything that you will change personally on this next cycle vicky? I was so stressed out after transfer last time and spent the 2WW being an anxious wreck so I will definitely chill our more next time because I know what to expect. I'm going to try the pineapple too and high protein. 

xx


----------



## VLW

Exactly Tina the nurse said they are very picky about which ones make it so yep you've done well having a frostie. I really hope one of ours works!!

Can you not start sooner or did they say Jan was the earliest? I know I want to get going as well tbh but not looking forward to the 2ww again.

Defo more relaxed this time round. I've come to accept its not guaranteed and its not going to be as straight forward as first thought. We have another 2 rounds of IVF luckily and 3 frosties so I'm hoping we get at least one bfp. I'm not sure I would change much they do say to go about your daily business as usual. I tried pineapple last time and it clearly didn't work so I'm just going to carry on as usual and not get too hung up on anything I think xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Vlw we had an Unmedicated cycle in March and it was really stress free! It's literally like you said just pee on stick track ovulation and then phone in when you get a positive and your given a day a few days later for transfer. In our case it work and were due in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## VLW

Likklegemz that's amazing?! Did you feel a lot more relaxed then that time around? I think I will be so much more chilled and prepared for either outcome. I must admit after you saying that I've become very excited now though!

3 weeks to go till your angel arrives? How exiting xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Yeah I know. I was a wreck when we did the first IVF cycle and even worse when it didn't work. At first when we were told it was going to be without meds I freaked out a little, but I did a lot of reading and if you ovulate naturally, because the embryo is being placed back into the womb there's really good positive outcomes. Not to say Unmedicated ones don't work. 

With it having any needles or pessaries I was quite relaxed and chilled out - who knows if that helped?! It did work for us though so there's no reason why it won't work for you!

Yeah less than 3 weeks, getting inpatient now - particularly as the hypermesis hasn't let up :(


----------



## VLW

Yeh I think the nurse said to me that if I ovulate then the chances are no different if we did a medicated cycle or an unmedicated one so I opted for unmed. I'd rather try natural first wasn't a fan of all the meds and those bludy pesseries ha and like you will feel more relaxed. 

Aww do you know what your having? How have you been through your pregnancy? Worried sick since finding out or have you been relaxed? I think I'd be worried non stop after all we've been through. wow so have you been suffering from severe sickness then throughout? Poor you that must be awful xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! Hope everyone had a great halloween weekend :) :)

I'm exhausted, my weekend was spent enjoying every minute of it with Evie and making sure she had a memorable one though it has taken its toll on my body because now I am knackered!! 

Vicky, I could start earlier but we are going away for Christmas and New Years and we fly out on Christmas Eve so I wouldn't want to put myself through another cycle to get a BFN and then it ruins my Christmas. So we've made the decision to start again in January. 

Likklegemz, eeeek how exciting that your baby will be arriving soon!! Have you chosen a name? Sending you tonnes of good luck 

xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls,

Yes we found out this time round that we are having another girl! I was both chuffed and a bit upset as one of each would have been amazing, but now I just can't imagine having a boy. My husband also said the same thing, although he's made up he'll get to chase boys away when they're older! Hehe!

I've had an awful pregnancy, not at all like first time round. I've had hypermesis since I was 8 weeks and been in constant agony with it to the degree I burst a blood vessel in my eye constantly throwing up. I'm still on tablets for it. :( I've developed pelvic girdle pain too the last 6/8 weeks so constantly in agony but I know with less than 3 weeks to go it's going to go and it'll be fine. 

Just can't believe how lucky we are! It's mad as I was so worried with my daughter and I really want to enjoy this pregnancy but it's been really hard. Oddly considering everything I've not been too worried, although that's changing now.

Wishing you all well and lots of baby dust!


----------



## tinadecember

I too feel like I am not destined to have boys! I have 2 sisters and Mark is an only child but on both sides of the families it is full of girls. I couldn't see myself with a boy as weird as that sounds. I imagine just having girls, which I would be totally happy with. I don't care what sex it would be, I just want a baby. 

I'm feeling really broody today. A girl who I know through mutual friends got married a couple of months ago so of course I was expecting that a baby would be next and it happened yesterday... by facebook announcement. Even after 2 and a half years it still really hurts to see everyone getting pregnant so easily. 

xx


----------



## ES89

I always wanted a girl but now I wouldn't mind and be happy either way! 
Yer I totally agree, those pregnancy announcements on Facebook always get to me too! Our time will come! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

that it will my dear! Our journey is just taking a little longer that's all :) 

ES how are you? When are you looking to start your IVF cycle... did you say January?
xx


----------



## ES89

Yer when I started this journey Id plan to have 2 by now but these things happen for a reason! 
No idea if I'm honest Tina, January is my follow up appointment with the surgeon in the endometriosis clinic in womens. I'm not sure what they plan to do next, guessing that's what we will be discussing? X


----------



## tinadecember

ahh it'd be nice if you did start in January then we could go through the 2WW together!

I also envisioned having 2 or 3 by now. I always wanted a big family and can't imagine only having 1 child. I always had a big family growing up and I'd love it if Evie could have that too. 

Is anyone doing anything fun this weekend?

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies that's lovely likklegemz another little girl! The next couple of weeks will fly by although it might feel like forever to you. Funny thing how pregnancy can affect you, hope your feeling ok. 

I actually don't care what we have if we're lucky enough to even have one. I've had a tough few days my best friend gave birth to a baby boy Friday he's gorgeous and made me so broody. Then my best friend whose been by my side thought IVF has just found out she's 11 weeks pregnant by accident. It's really upset me although I'm ever so happy for her. Ooh why me it's horrible all this sometimes feeling like giving up &#55357;&#56897; Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( Vicky, you're not alone my dear. I know exactly that feeling of someone close to you telling you that they're pregnant and it makes you feel physically sick. It's a tough situation because as much as you don't want to be resentful you kind of can't help but be because you want it so badly. 

We're trying naturally this cycle. I'm doing OPKs like there's no tomorrow and I keep thinking what is the bloody point?!??! It's not like it's going to happen. I feel like I'm living in cloud cuckoo land. 

Any idea of when your dates are going to be this month for your FET?

xxx


----------



## VLW

It's awful isn't it Tina, I just keep thinking when is my turn :( I'm happy but one fiend gave birth last week and now two close friends are expecting! So frustrating!!!!

Are you? At least your giving it a good go hey ha! I gave up using opk's it felt too regimented for me and neither of us liked it I just felt so disappointed each month when af showed up so I didn't see the point. Doesn't mean you shouldn't give up that way though :)

I just have to wait for af which is due 2 weeks today and then start opk's so I reckon ET will be in around 4 or 5 weeks time from now! I'm excited but I'm not, dreading seeing another bfn! You still starting again in Jan? xx


----------



## tinadecember

I ovulate on different days each cycle (normally between CD15-19) so OPKs work for me because otherwise I can't pinpoint ovulation unless I temp. 

CD17 today and got a strong positive OPK this morning so time to get some sexy time happening haha! 

Yes if all else fails we are transferring in January. It'd be nice if it didn't come down to that though so we don't need to shell out another £1500. 

Can't believe you're transferring again already!!! It's come around so quickly. You're bound to be nervous, who wouldn't be in your situation? Hoping that this one is a sticky one for you my dear

xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ladies,

Wishing you all lots of luck on your transfers... I don't really remember my IVF cycle, I think I've blocked it out as it consumes your whole lives for so long. I really hope it happens for you all - not that natural pregnancies are not as special - but there's something wonderful about an IVF baby. 
We're planning a FET early next year, we've got a few in the freezer, so got consultation next month.... And so the roller coaster starts again!!!
Good luck Gemz... Hope everything goes well with the new arrival xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Janey, congrats on ICSI working the first time! 

We are transferring early next year too! With any luck we are looking at the end of January. You are so right about it consuming your whole life, that's why we've taken a little break from it because it was starting to have an effect on our relationship.

xx


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Tina... We know we are extremely lucky to have it work first time... Even through sleepless nights I used to remind myself of how hard life was trying to conceive. I pinch myself now and again... Love my baby girl! X

I don't blame you, I don't think I'd have coped very well with a BFN and it's a huge amount of pressure on both of you, but stay positive and don't give up hope. 

I'm not exactly sure what the process is, only called the other day to find out rough timescales and what we had to do, I wasn't expecting to get a consultation booked it. I kind of panicked a little, asked my DH if we were ready for the whole process again... Especially the 2ww, where I think I nearly had a breakdown, and having another baby, when one is hard enough work!!!! 
It'll be fab to see you all get your BFPs over the next couple of months xxx


----------



## tinadecember

It was awful seeing the BFN but I was kind of expecting it. I didn't feel like the first time went as smoothly as it could. I was super panicking all the way through the 2WW too which wouldn't have helped. At least next time I know what to expect and I hope I won't be as panicked about it all. 
You're so lucky to have it work first time :D I bet it was the most amazing feeling ever! can I ask... what was the problem in the first place that prompted you to try IVF? 

With us it is DHs swimmers, though on our ICSI cycle the consultant said that the sperm that they used was of good quality. 

xxx


----------



## VLW

Hi Ladies

Seeing a BFN is heart breaking especially when you've just been through everything and it went so well with no reason for it not to work, but like the Dr said to me - once it goes back no one has any control with what happens. 

It does definitely consume you, eat, sleep and eat IVF. I'm lucky though as I do get upset and feels like throwing the towel in but my hubby is very grounded and keeps me positive and reassures me we will get there :) ere just taking it in our stride now and if and when it happens it will be worth it!

Wow Janey wishing you lots of luck for January let's hope we'll all have our bfps by then xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good to hear vicky that your hubby is grounded and keeps you on the right track! My hubby would just say things like "don't be so bloody ridiculous, what are you crying for again?" haha. I was bad though, I think I literally cried every day during the 2WW out of fear of it not working... and alas it didn't 

Anyone made a start on their crimbo shopping yet? 6 weeks today girls until Christmas Eve!!!

xx


----------



## VLW

Oh Tina my hubby used to be like that in the beginning, he just didn't understand at all. I think now quiet a few friends have since had babies or are expecting I think he has realised time isn't in our side and wants it that little bit more. You always want something more when you cant! Roll on round 2!!!

Yes I have most of mine, just a few more bits to get. I cant believe how quickly the weeks have been flying by! xx


----------



## tinadecember

I have barely started! I am going to wait until the amazon black friday deals to see if I can get anything at reduced price! I'm skint at the minute. 

We've just paid our £670 embryo freezing bill and it's left us with little to nothing left this month!

xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh defo worth checking out some deals on Black Friday. I bet your little one is dead excited for xmas. I pray we will have a little one by next xmas!

Aww it's a lot of money isn't it but it will be worth it. I'm just waiting for af to start so I can ring up on cd1 and get the ball rolling, I should be on by the weekend hoping it arrives sooner though ha xx


----------



## tinadecember

eeeekkk I can't believe how close transfer is for you now! How are you feeling?

Yes Evie is completely excited, managed to get a few more bits and bobs this weekend just gone so I'm pretty much done now. All bought and wrapped! I'm shocked at how organised I've been this year but I've had to be because we are going on holiday on Christmas Eve. 

6DPO for me... nothing jumping out at me suggesting pregnancy so just expecting my period in a weeks time

xx


----------



## VLW

I know it's come round quick, I'm not sure I start getting excited but then I just dread the 2ww and the thought of another bfn. As I've always said there is no guarantees so I'm trying to just take it easy this time I'm not messing with pineapple core and stuff I'm just going to keep things normal as though it's not happened - well try haha.

Wow were are you going on Christmas Eve? Bet your excited to go away? 

Well at least your af's are going back to normal after the first IVF cycle that's one positive thing, every cloud hey! xx


----------



## tinadecember

I think normal is a great idea! I will be doing the same when January comes around. 

We are off to Tenerife for Christmas and New Year, I've never been away for Christmas before so I'm apprehensive but soooo looking forward to it! 

xx


----------



## VLW

Very nice, be a nice break for you before you start again as well! xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeah that was the reason that we didn't do another round right away because I don't think I could've faced getting another BFN before going on holiday. 

New year, new start on tackling ICSI! 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Me and hubby had our consultation for frozen transfer and we're going to go for it in Jan hopefully and the consultant said about non medically transfer if we ovulate which I always did but thought I'd test this month with clear blue tests and I've had all the signs of ovulation but no smiley face. I'm confused as I've never had a problem with ovulating it was just the conceiving part that was the issue! Has anyone else been in the same boat? Hubby thinks it might be as I git the test from eBay and when I've read reviews ppl say test in the middle of the day but the test says you can in the morning. When we were trying for our first and used the CB ovulation kits I got smileys before. Well and truly confused!!


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? AF showed up Saturday and rang LWH this morning to get the ball rolling for FET, someone is ringing me back to book me in, no idea what I'm getting booked in for when I haven't started opk's yet haha?? 

Rachel I'm not sure to be honest, I have always done opk's when I have got home from work around 6pm and I have got positives. I have used the cheap ones off ebay before which is just a positive or negative (no smiley faces) so I'm not sure really, it might be worth trying CB ones next month.

x


----------



## ES89

Sure opks work better PM than AM. I used to use cheapies and then when I got what I believed was a positive, id use a CB digi to confirm. I've never had a problem with them x


----------



## ES89

Exciting times Vicky! Did they get back to you?? Xx


----------



## VLW

Yep I have to start using opk's on Monday and then when I get a positive ring back and ET will be around 5/6 days later.

How are you xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! Sorry for being AWOL for a few days. Just haven't had the time to get online!

Vicky, 5-6 days after ovulation?!?! I thought the embryo would be transferred when you ovulate? ahhh but saying that, it is a 5 day blasto so it might make more sense medically to transfer it then. 

How exciting!!! I am over the moon for you. 

Rachel, I normally take OPKs in the evening and I get positives. I have never used the smiley face ones though so I can't give you any advice there. The only other way to confirm that you are ovulating is to temp. Do you temp? 

Our first natural cycle didn't work anyway! My period came a couple of days ago which I was completely expecting. Only 2 more cycles to endure before our FET!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## VLW

Hi Tina 

Yep your right so it's just like the first time around you take your stimms and then hcg trigger shot then have EC and then ET a few days later so it's just the same but skip EC part and with no drugs :)

Cant believe we'll be having ET in less than 2 weeks. LWH did say to take the ovulation test in the morning.

At least your cycle is still regular and normal that's one of the things they like to check - every cloud hey. January will come round so fast Tina.

xx


----------



## tinadecember

So are you doing a medicated cycle or natural? 

We will be doing a natural cycle when January comes. The consultant did say that that would be the best option for us because I ovulate naturally. 

xx


----------



## VLW

Yep it's natural so it's just a case of peeing on sticks and then go in for transfer. Hopefully be much less stressful this time round! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky, how are you feeling hun? You heard anything else from the womens since we last spoke?

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi Tina
Nope that's it now, I have started peeing on sticks today so just have to wait for a positive and then ring up for ET. I don't feel as excited this time trying to remain firmly neutral so either way I'm prepared, stills scary though.
How are you? xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ladies,

Just been reading your comments on email for the past few weeks as I've been busy, but thought I'd jump on and say good luck VLW, it sounds imminent. Will watch with anticipation & hope for you xxx 

Tina to answer your question, I was diagnosed with PCO during my initial tests from the GP. I struggle with my weight, knew something wasn't quite right, couldn't get pregnant after we got married, so yes b&£tard ovaries control my life... Weight loss is ridiculously hard as is getting pregnant without medical intervention.

How long after your consultations did you get the ball rolling for FET cycle? I'm just wondering if my consultation is in a few weeks, is it going to be a few months after or immediate? I remember during my first cycle, AF arrived right on time ordered my drugs & then wished 4 weeks away for my AF to start... It was 2 weeks late! When I needed it to be on time... What a b*%ch. I just don't know what to expect, as it was so long before, I just need to prepare! 

Do you girls have the Zita West CD? I swore by this for my positive cycle, I really feel like being positive & relaxing helped me keep calm. I don't suppose it need to be an infertility expert on a CD but any relaxation CD could help you xxx


----------



## VLW

Hi Janey we had our consultation about a month after I got my bfn. They told me I had to wait 3 cycles before starting again. Then once we had waited and ready to go ahead I had to fill out a form on CD1 and send it off and give them a call to start the balling rolling for FET. Do you have some frozen then? I think they will give you the go ahead when ever you are ready if so. I'm doing un-medicated so I'm not having any drugs to control anything this time xx


----------



## VLW

P.s what is Zita West cd??


----------



## ES89

I read zita wests book, didn't know she had done a cd though. I got the book off amazon. Where are you in your cycle now Vicky? Xx


----------



## VLW

Hey ES I'm literally just waiting for a positive which should be between now and the weekend so ET will defo be next week eeekkk!
How are you doing? xx


----------



## ES89

&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; 
Everything crossed for you Vicky! 
Doing ok thank you, January will soon be here. Hopefully have a better idea of what's next step for us then! xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks ES trying not to get my hopes but sometimes I think surely it's our turn now! What will be will be though hey. 
How are your cycles since your op? I'm guessing if they have been regular/normal then you might get the go ahead? Xx


----------



## ES89

First month was painful but next few have been managable. Just emotions run high when I'm on now which usually it was the run up to af. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

eeek Vicky, so excited for you my dear!! Any sign of a positive yet? 

Janey, I think the waiting time differs depending if you are a private or NHS patient. Vicky was told to wait for 3 months and she is NHS. We are private and were told that we could start on our next cycle if we wanted to though we have chosen to wait until January. 

ES, You're right.. January is just around the corner and then you should know what is happening next. Good news that the witch has been kinder to you since your surgery!

I've just been manic trying to get everything sorted for Christmas and our holidays in 3 weeks time. Back into town again this weekend to get some last minute bits which I am dreading, it's bound to be chocker with Christmas shoppers!

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies, well I had a positive opk this morning so I'm booked in for ET on Sunday, starting to get nervous now!!
How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## tinadecember

OH MY GOD!!! it's crazy thinking that you'll be PUPO again at the weekend. I am really feeling for you dear because I know how horribly stressful it is once the embryo is transferred but keep the faith! I think it'll work for you this time. 

I'm okay, just busy busy at the minute trying to start packing for my holidays and working full time :( 

What date will your test day be? 

xx


----------



## VLW

I know it's crazy! It seemed so long ago that we went for ET the first time and now it's all come back around again! Last time I was eating pineapple core and brazil nuts etc so this time around I'm not going to bother and just carry on as a normal - after all if it happened naturally that's what I'd have been doing anyway. My test day would be Xmas eve so it's either going to be the best Xmas ever or very drunken one ha!

Exciting though Tina, when do you actually go? xx


----------



## ES89

Best of luck Vicky! Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks ES, have to wait for a phone call Sunday morning before they take embryo out to thaw for a time to go in. Will have to be up and ready for 8am for the call, yikes very nervous xx


----------



## tinadecember

I am so excited for you Vicky! What are your plans for after transfer? Are you taking it easy for a few days or are you planning to carry on as normal? 

We are flying out to Tenerife on Christmas Eve so I am going to have to keep checking to see if you've tested! 

Crossing my fingers so tightly for you hun xx


----------



## VLW

I'll be back at work, got an important managers meeting Monday so I can't miss it although were off for a late lunch afterwards so that will be nice :)

Fingers crossed they survive the thaw - stressful times ha. I'll be sure to let you know eekkk xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies, 
Wow vlw how exciting!!!!! It seems to have come round quick! Got everything crossed that this is it for u! 
Xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi ladies 

Not having a lot of time to pop in at the moment, but best of luck vlm I really hope everything goes well and you get your bfp!

Very quick update from me, my little fet miracle was born 4th December (10 days late) naturally. We had a slight scare as she pood during labour but thankfully alls well and she's doing great. She weighed 8'7 and looks identical to her technically older sister!

Best of luck to all the ladies starting soon and sending plenty of baby dust to you all and that 2016 is a good year


Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Nici :)

Wow congratulations likklegemz that wonderful news. I hope you and baby are doing well. It gives us hope for the rest of us, make sure you keep in touch xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh amazing new likklegemz!! congratulations on your new baby girl :):)

Vicky, how did yesterday go? Hope it all went smoothly and you are now PUPO!

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi Tina
Yesterday went well and the embryo survived the thaw so ET went well. The 2ww now begins eeekkk 

How are you? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yey!! I'm so excited for you. Great news that everything went smoothly. How are you feeling? 

I'm fine! CD22 for me today, this is our final cycle before our frozen transfer. It'd be nice if it works but I'm not pinning my hopes on it! 

X


----------



## VLW

Yeh just glad it's done now. I've been so busy and lots coming up so glad I don't have time to dwell on it. I'm not sure what to expect with doing a non medicated cycle as those pessaries gave me side effects - defo not missing them ha. 

Have you tried doing clear blue ovulation tests this month! I had to do them so they could time ET correctly. They are defo worth trying xx


----------



## nicijones

Yaaaaay vlw! Congrats on being pupo! Wens otd??
Xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Nici, test day is Xmas eve. Fingers and toes it's a nice early Xmas pressie xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm with you on the pessaries! They gave me awful side effects too. With a non medicated cycle it'll be just the same 2WW as you would normally have so keep on the look out for anything that you don't normally feel in the 2WW! 

The number 1 symptom with me when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter was sore nipples. I always get sore boobs after ovulation but never the nipples. Strangely enough, when I had the HCG shot when we were doing IVF the first thing that happened is my nipples went excruciatingly sore! 

xx


----------



## VLW

They are awful aren't they haha! I have had some twinges this afternoon could be coincidence, I'm not reading into it as it could be anything but I cant remember them last time so who knows.

I did get sore nipples when I was on the pesseries and then they went away just before AF so that clearly wasn't anything. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's difficult, roll on xmas eve!! xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh I feel for you hun. Wish I could just transport you to Christmas Eve so you can know once and for all. Any new symptoms to report today?
xx


----------



## VLW

Oh me too Tina! I've still got dull aches and cramps like af is on her way. Not sure if that's good or bad really. 8 sleeps to go ha xx


----------



## JaneyM

Good luck VLW, I'm crossing my fingers for you!

Zita West is a fertility expert and her CD is specifically for someone going through IVF, I'm not sure it was the reason why it worked for us but definitely helped me relax during IVF.

We've had our consultation and we have to go down the medicated route which seems like it's dragged out a bit. We nearly started next week but have delayed until my next cycle in January.
Dr brought me down with a bump and said manage your expectations, there's no guarantees (supposedly it's normal to be a bit cocky if you've had a positive straight away!!) which DH then discussed what will we do if the 2 frozen ones don't work. Do we go through the whole thing again or just be happy with our little miracle???! IVF conjures up so many emotions.... As soon as I walked into the Hewitt Centre, the feelings returned... About to get on the roller coaster again!!!

Seems like a few of us will be going through it at around the same time which will be good support xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky, cramps are good! I don't remember you saying that you had cramping last time so I am really hoping that the little one has nestled into your uterus! Are you tempted to test early? 

Janey, I second what you said about returning to the Hewitt Centre. I remember the last time I was in there after our cycle failed and it was awful sitting in that waiting room thinking that you should be returning because you've got great news and organising your first scan but instead you're there to discuss what happens next. 
We too will be transferring at the end of January/early Feb. I hope we get to go through it together, it's great to have someone there for support

xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks ladies, I'm still cramping a bit, feels like af is on her way :shrug: I cant remember feeling this crampy last time but who knows. I'm on my works xmas do tonight so going to avoid alcohol and enjoy myself. Until af shows I don't think I will test early its too nerve-wracking this 2ww.

Aww Janey every time I go my heart sinks especially seeing the pregnant mums and new-borns arriving/leaving at the main entrance. Dr is right though there are no guarantees, I just hope this is it for us, I'm not sure how many times I can physically and mentally go through this it's draining. I just want one little healthy baby - it is too much to ask for?? I'm hoping Santa has put me on the nice list haha. So when do you start meds then? I've not heard about the CD but glad it relaxed you.

Hope your ok Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

I'm fine vicky, flying out to a sunnier climate in 3 days time. Hope I get to see that you've had a positive test before then! How are you feeling? Hope you had a great night on your works night out 

My AF is due any day now. For once I'm wishing she would just arrive so I won't be on my period heavily on holiday 
Xx


----------



## nicijones

Vlw that sounds so promising! I had dull aches with both my pregnancies! I think ur gonna have the best Xmas prezzie ever!
Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Any news vicky? Crossing my fingers so tightly! 

It's 6am and I've been awake for an hour with the worst period cramps. Stupid effing uterus!!!! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies so I tested early and got a BFP!!! I can't believe it xx


----------



## nicijones

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!.knew it! Huge big congrats hunni. What a fabs Xmas prezzie! U got a pic of ya test?
Xxxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Nici it just doesn't seem real!! Will ring Liverpool on the morning to arrange early scan date! Best Xmas present ever!!! Xxxx


----------



## VLW

How do I attach a pic? X


----------



## VLW

Pic xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ES89

Amazing news Vicky! A lovely Christmas miracle, over the moon for you xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Congratulations that is amazing news. What a wonderful Christmas you'll have xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks ladies, defo the best Xmas present ever!!! Xx


----------



## nicijones

Those digis aren't that sensitive either! Brill to get a 'pregnant' on one of those so early! 
Xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Arrh, VLW that is wonderful news, I'm so delighted for you!!! 
Merry Christmas &#55356;&#57225;&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56438;&#55356;&#57217;


----------



## Lisa40

Oh congratulations. I'm so pleased for you. I don't post much these days but I was a regular on this thread about 4 years ago & I still stalk all of you ladies & I am so so happy for you.

Happy & healthy 9 months :happydance:
xx


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo!! Yey vicky I am so pleased for you. It gives me hope that even though the first cycle failed that you can still be successful! Hope you, your DH and your little jelly bean have a wonderful Christmas! 

I called the women's yesterday to arrange my FET as my period arrived. Just waiting on a call back but it's looking like transfer will be around 10th jan! 

Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thank you ladies! I still cant believe it's my turn, finally yay :happydance:

I defo think having a rest between cycles helps I felt more relaxed this time and obviously knew what to expect. I think 2016 will defo be all our year! Just have to wait for Liverpool to call back with an early scan date. 

Tina, it will come round so quickly, have you got to start opks on CD10/11 then? Excited for you xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Vlm massive congrats!!! You were Unmedicated weren't you? I think that helped me relax and chill out a bit!

Enjoy your sober free Xmas!!! Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks likklegemz it just doesn't seem real, yes we did unmedicated and I agree much more relaxed although the 2ww was just as bad!

I Hope you all have a lovely Christmas, Tina enjoy your holiday xxx


----------



## ES89

Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ladies,

Hope you had a good Christmas and happy new year!!!
VLW, how are you feeling? Have you got a scan date yet? Has it sunken in? Try and bottle that feeling, because it is amazing xxx
Tina how was the holiday? Are you relaxed and ready for the 10th? Not long to wait and I bet the sun on your bones will have helped you prep for this cycle xxx 
ES you've not got long either till your appointment? Xxx

Well, we're just waiting for AF, typically she doesn't arrive on demand, now 10 days late, FFS, she was 14 days late for my fresh cycle. My DH said its a good omen! As soon as she shows her face, I can get the ball rolling and call the HC to order the drugs. I'm slightly dreading it as I didn't downreg for my fresh cycle so I was done in 2 weeks, this time I am DR which is 3.5 weeks of Buserelin.... Then 10 days of progesterone. Then the dreaded bum bullets!!!! 

Hey to the "oldies" who are about! X


----------



## VLW

Happy new year ladies!!

Hi Janey I'm doing ok thank you, 7 week scan is booked for the 14th Jan so fingers crossed there is a heartbeat I'm so worried! I'm trying to relax as I'm sure all will be ok. 

Oh how annoying it's late! It's times like these you want af to show up early isn't it ha. Hope it arrives soon and you can get the ball rolling, how are you feeling about it all? I don't envy you doing long protocol but they know what's best I guess  

Tina hope your holiday went well and are waiting for af too so you can get going? 

ES good luck with your appointment let us know how it goes xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hey ladies happy new year to you all let hope 2016 is a good year for everyone trying. 

Your 7 week scan will be amazing vlw when you see your little miracle on the screen. 

Good luck Tina. 

We're just waiting on af coming due in about 20 days so we can ring up and arrange our fet. Not sure how I feel about being unmedicated but they know what their doing don't they. 

Good luck everyone trying xxx


----------



## JaneyM

VLW as Rachel said the 7 week scan is amazing. If you get a nice Dr they'll let you video it on your phone. We did at 8 weeks and you can see my DD little heart pounding away. I love looking back at it! 
There's nothing more you can do (apart from the norm.. Eating and drinking the right things) everything else is out of your hands, so try and enjoy... But that's it, you'll worry during the rest of the pregnancy and forever. IVF will just sink away until you want another. I'm excited for you.... Want to see photos on 14th x
I was ok before Christmas as I was thinking it's ages away and plenty of time to think about it all. But now it's January I'm thinking is it a good idea. I loved giving birth... But the weeks that followed were difficult and I think filled with PND. Now she's my best friend and I think I love her too much, but I'm worried about how I'm going to be downregging as I've heard it makes people a bit nutty! I have pco so did short protocol for fresh cycle and didn't have too many injections!!! As soon as I said to Dr Green that I had Pco she said no way is it worth risking a natural FET, so I put it in their hands... Eeek!

Oh Rachel, I'm so sorry I think I missed you.... Looks like you'll be next after Tina, I'm due on anytime so think it's about 4 weeks from day 21 till ET.

Hopefully some more BFPs to keep us all positive xxx


----------



## ES89

Happy new year everyone! No not long now ladies, it's actually come round really fast! What times your scan Vicki? Might bump into you &#128514; 
Good luck Rach and Janey, hope af arrives soon so you can get started &#128522; 
Hope you had a good holiday Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Happy new year to you all :) with any luck we will all have our BFPs this year!!

Vicky, you're bound to be nervous about the scan but I am with the other girls in thinking that everything will be just fine. Try to relax and put your feet up :) 

Rach & Janey, good luck with starting your new IVF cycles! Not long to go now girls.

As far as our cycle goes, I knew it would be too good to be true that everything would go smoothly. I took OPKs away with me on holiday and started them on CD10 as instructed on the box due to having a 30 day cycle. To my absolute surprise I got a solid smiley face on the clear blue digi which supposedly means that your about to ovulate. So I thought surely that can't be right?!!? If I have a 30 day cycle I should ovulate around CD15-CD16 and they are the days that I normally get a positive on cheapie tests. So I called the womens and told them that I had a positive clearblue digi but expressed my concerns that I didn't think it could be right and I don't want to be shelling out another £1500 if the timing isn't right. A doctor gave me a call back and said that she wasn't happy with transferring this cycle because I can't be sure that CD10 was my peak day. :( :( So it's waiting for my period again now. If CD10 was correct then my period should arrive really early. If not, then my body is messed up and we will have to do a medicated cycle. 

The waiting begins again!

I did have the best holiday though :) We are looking at booking again for May time. If you haven't been to Costa Adeje girls I would definitely recommend 

xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks ladies I thought the 2ww was difficult never mind the 7ww, I'm not complaining though you just wait for this moment for such a long time and want everything to be ok. I'm struggling with sleep too not sure if that's the surge in hormones or anxiety. Sure all will be ok thanks for your support :hugs:

Good luck Rachel, I had unmedicated and found it so much better was much more relaxed - make sure you keep us updated. 

Janey it's surprising how quickly things can creep up on you isn't it. Every baby and every birth is different so try not to compare and try not to worry. You are definitely in the right hands and they know what's best I'm sure you'll be fine. 

Tina I'm so glad you had a lovely holiday. I think your right with regards to your decision, if your not sure it's not worth risking it. Once you get a positive opk your af should show up 14 days later roughly. Have you done opks before and logged the days so you can compare? I hope your feeling ok about it all though be interesting to se when af does show up now though xx


----------



## JaneyM

Get used the lack of sleep VLW, unfortunately it's a sign of things to come! Lol not long to go and it will be worth it and you'll then have another countdown till 12 weeks scan, then another countdown for 20 weeks. Then you'll be able to relax a little once you've had the reassurance that your little miracle is growing just fine. Xx

Oh no Tina, what an absolute bummer. I can't believe that your cycle could be so different. It sounds like you are pretty much like clockwork (something I didn't realise someone could be until I found out I had pco my cycle slips a couple of days every month, which I thought was normal). I take it the clear blue is accurate? Could be be that the cheapest are wrong? And you have a longer LP? You might have been missing your window every month to get a natural BFP (sorry that's obvs)
At least the Dr recommended you wait, you've saved money and made sure you have the best chance. Would it be so bad to be medicated and ensure your cycle is perfect to give your FET the best chance? I've not slept for a few nights thinking about the drugs, injecting myself as OH will be away, worrying.... But it's only a short window of craziness and bloating... Right???! Keep us posted on the AF I'm really interested to know what happens next.... My concerns would be that they push you back another month to check when you ovulate in Feb, esp. If then they want to medicate you as it drags it out to about 6 weeks ish I think. Xx

AFM, still no signs, 12 days late, doubt I'm pregnant, She knows I'm waiting for her and likes to delay when we want to get on with things!


----------



## tinadecember

ooooh Janey have you taken a test though out of curiosity? stranger things have happened! 

Vicky, sorry you're struggling to sleep. Janey is right though, it only gets worse! I remember really suffering with heartburn and cramp in my legs that I barely slept any night during my pregnancy. Won't be long hun and you will get to see your LOs heartbeat thudding away and it will make it all the more real for you. I remember clearly the first time I saw Evie's heartbeat and it was the most magical moment ever, you're going to love it. 
I have taken OPKs before and always got positives around CD15/16 but never logged them unfortunately. 

Janey, I only had a 12 day leutal phase when I did my first IVF cycle before the bleeding started so I can't imagine that I have a longer natural leutal phase. But we will see! It'll be interesting to know. I have definitely ovulated anyhow because my boobs are sore and have been for a couple of days. I am going to start temping again next month, that way I will have a more accurate idea of the day I ovulate. 
A medicated cycle wouldn't be an awful thing but in my heart I think I wanted to do it all naturally without the aid of medications. What will be will be though, if that's what is needed to get a BFP then I am willing to give it a shot. 

Who knows anyhow, we DTD tonnes on holiday so maybe there's a tiny chance that it could happen naturally this cycle

xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Can I have some thought please girls. The consultant said the we would do unmedicated transfer but when I've been doing tests with first one they haven't been coming up as positive but last cycle I did a test in the middle of the day and it came bk positive at dinner but the following morning negative again. I've brought a test today to do at work but will have to do it in stream rather than dipping don't fancy collecting it at work!! We're told to ring them in the morning when we get a positive I'm just wondering if next cycle when we start are they going to say we would be better to do medicated in another cycle. What do you all think I should do? Xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Can I have some thought please girls. The consultant said the we would do unmedicated transfer but when I've been doing tests with first one they haven't been coming up as positive but last cycle I did a test in the middle of the day and it came bk positive at dinner but the following morning negative again. I've brought a test today to do at work but will have to do it in stream rather than dipping don't fancy collecting it at work!! We're told to ring them in the morning when we get a positive I'm just wondering if next cycle when we start are they going to say we would be better to do medicated in another cycle. What do you all think I should do? Xxx


----------



## VLW

Hi Rachel

When we did un medicated I was told to use Clear Blue digital and to use FMU at the same time everyday and just to test the once per day starting from CD10. The tets only pick up your surge (when your about to ovulate) so it might only be positive for day or so as it's a short window. I'd start on CD10 and start testing and once you get a positive ring up.

Janey I hope af has shown sign of coming? It's always the way when you want I to appear. Tina is right though have you taken a test??

Tina I agree which ever way of doing things if it gets your BFP is best. Lets hope all your DTD over holiday and all the relaxing might have helped!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I've just done a cheapy and dinner and has a faint line. Will use another clear blue in the morning but if it's negative I just don't know what to do.


----------



## VLW

That's probably right Rachel. Next month just do them first thing in the morning just that once that's all you need to do  xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

So done a clear blue this morning and nothing done an Internet cheapie and a faint line. I think they might say we have to do medicated. How long is a medicated cycle does anyone know?


----------



## rachel543_uk

I've done an Internet cheapie at dinner and it's a strong positive I just don't get it!!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Got a smiley on my clear blue ovulation this morning it's such a relief!! Bring on af that's what I say!!


----------



## ES89

I used to stress myself out with opks. I found the cheapies were more sensitive than clear blue. I am not sure about the fmu, I always got told to use smu with opks (not too sure why) anyway I remember 1 cycle I did an opk with a smu which came back negative (but close to positive) then i retested in the evening and it was positive. I tested again the next morning and it was negative so if your only been told to test once a day surely you may be missing that surge?? xx


----------



## VLW

I think there is a window of time to get a positive opk so I think as long as your doing it once a day you'll pick up the surge. I just did what LWH told me to which was fmu but i had read elsewhere it's better not to?! It still worked out though. 

Rach, af is supposed to show 14 days after ovulation so be interesting to see when it does show and you can work it out backwards. 

How you feeling about your appointment ES? What time is it at? Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh Rachel, what a stressful time! So glad for you that you got your smiley face. I'd much rather be doing the natural route if I could.

Still nothing happening here. Asked my hubby if he thinks I'm pregnant and he said no. He's always the optimistic one!!! Lol I'm always late by a couple of days (and as I've said before 14 days late when we did IVF) but never normally 17 days - which I think it is now. I know this is simple solution but I really resent paying £10 for a test which will 99% likely be negative. So it's a waiting game :(


----------



## ES89

Aw Janey! Love how men are so blunt and to the point at times! Wait a little longer if you can, I know it's hard and so tormenting! 
Hi Vicky, it's come round fast! It's at 2.40 on Thursday. Did you say you have your scan that day? Xx


----------



## VLW

Janey could you not buy a cheapie test just to rule it out? I'd be going out of my mind by now 17 days late, hang in their though I'm sure she'll pop up when you least expect it! 
It has come round quick ES, let us know what they say. Hopefully all good news for you. My appointment is at 8 am xx


----------



## ES89

I agree with Vicky, Janey. Infact I would have probably caved with any test I could get my hands on lol. 
I've got a feeling another op is on the cards but I could be way off. I just keep thinking if I was ok to go for the ivf now they would have transferred me back to the Hewitt centre but my appointment is in the endo clinic with the surgeon... 
Oh nice n early scan for you Vicky, bet ur glad in 1 way! U must be so excited xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks for all your support girls just hope 2016 bring us all the bundles we want. I think I'd be like you Janey and not test but how long do you wait to do a test? What's every ones thoughts on bd when an embryos is put back? I know they say you can but its abit scary isn't it! You want to create this calming home and then all of a sudden it gets bashed about????


----------



## JaneyM

Ha ha Rachel that's hilarious! It took me a while to realise what bd was. We didn't do anything for a while after, we were scared about everything! But then became more chilled after I realised this was a normal healthy pregnancy. I'd say if you do get your BFP which I'm sure you will, enjoy it, take photos, get all the scans, listen to the heartbeat everyday on the app, get spoilt, have a baby shower, do bd before your miracle arrives, it goes so fast and it's so amazing... Do everything you want to do. After all you IVF girls go through it's the least you deserve. In fact, I wish I'd enjoyed IVF knowing that it would work 1st time. I'm praying for you girls xxx

I know, I'm quite strong willed... but as days go on my hope is building. I'm on metformin to help with weight loss, but only started taking it properly after nearly a year off it in November - it helps regulate ovulation for ladies with PCO. My last period was end of November. Only thing is we can't remember if we did the deed around the time we needed to... We don't document it bearing in mind we were told it's less that a 1% chance that it would happen for us! In fact the professor at HC said "it's the equivalent of a man swimming from Liverpool to New York without arms and legs!" (Harsh but honest and actually made us laugh uncontrollably)... So I just think it's Mother Nature being unbelievably unfair. I don't have a clue when/ if I'm going to test... I've done so many when we were TTC I can't stand that feeling of failure and disappointment xxx

Oh VLW, not long now, hoping your precious cargo is growing and beautiful! It's so incredible xxxx
ES even if it is surgery, this is preparing you for your turn, better to be ready... "Fail to prepare, prepare to fail" it's frustrating to wait but it is giving you the best chance. My advice.... I wish I'd taken more holidays/ nights out/ meals out with DH before our LO arrived, this is giving you the perfect excuse. Do you mind me asking your age? (Assuming the 89 is your year of birth?) they may have good news, if not, push for surgery as soon as possible, for each of our appointments at HC we got cancellations by calling all the time. Good luck and keep us posted xx

Hope you're ok Tina xx


----------



## ES89

yup I totally agree Janey, if surgery increases ivf success rate I am happy to do that. I have waited this long so a few more months is nothing as long I know whats happening I am ok. I did ring to see if I could get an sooner appointment but I think because I had surgery they wanted me to wait atleast 3 months. Yer 89 is my birth year, I am 27 in March so I am the right side of 30. My partner is 35. xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm just not sure what's best from transfer to testing. 

Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Wow feel like there's been tonnes of posts over the weekend and I haven't had the chance to get online. Had a busy weekend of children's birthday parties. Evie was invited to 2!! Honestly she has a better social life than I do! We went to see the new Quentin Tarantino film on Saturday night, it was AMAZING! Deffo go to see if girls if you're looking for a movie to watch. 

CD21 for me today, in theory, if the clearblue test on CD10 was right then my period should show in the next 2-3 days. I really can't see it happening like but I will give it the benefit of the doubt and wait it out... No preggo symptoms to report. Had a blinding migraine on Saturday and I have had some mild cramping but that is nothing unusual for me leading up to my period. Just want CD1 to show now so I can call the women's and discuss what is happening next. 

Vicky, eeek so close now to your first scan! How are you doing with pregnancy symptoms? Are you experiencing the dreaded morning sickness yet? 

Rachey, cannot believe you haven't caved and tested yet!!! Are you having any symptoms to suggest pregnancy? 

ES, I agree with the other girls... if that surgery means you have a better chance at getting a positive then it's a step in the right direction! I can second how you feel though about it taking forever :( We are 2 years and 7 months in now and it is becoming tiring. 

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies

Janey you are very strong willed, I would have had to do a test just to put my mind at rest. I know what you mean about disappointment but I think I got to the point of just expecting my af to show so I ended up not getting upset about it as I knew it just wasn't going to happen and it made things a bit easier. I remember the Dr saying to us that it happening naturally as something short of a miracle - blunt but true! 

Tina it will be interesting to see when af does show up so you an work it out backwards as to when ovulation was likely. Here's hoping your next cycle is accurate and you can start!

ES I guess you have to go your appointment open minded. You just have to remember they are doing what they can so you can get pregnant it just might mean a few extra hurdles and turns in the road. Hopefully it might be a bit more straightforward for you now. I guess just knowing what's next will ease your mind. Keep us posted about Thursday :)

I'm doing ok ladies just nervous as Thursday approaches. I've been feeling really sick the last few days but it's lasted the majority of the day and comes and goes. Seems to be worse first thing and of an evening. I'll let you know how it goes on Thursday just praying there is a heartbeat. It still hasn't sunk in really at all. I've got a feeling 2016 is going to be a good year for us all :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahh Vicky, I think everything will be fine though it is understandable for you to be nervous. It's definitely a positive sign that you are experiencing sickness because if the pregnancy wasn't progressing then you wouldn't be having any symptoms. 
Have you worked out what your due date is? 

xx


----------



## VLW

Yeh you're right Tina I hadn't thought about it like that. Each days that goes by I do think it's a mini milestone. I think I've worked it out to be 30th Aug but obviously scan will confirm properly. Other than the scan I have no idea what will happen on Thursday with it all happening at a fertility clinic xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Cannot wait to see your miracle scan vlw bet it feels like forever I would be so impatient!!


----------



## JaneyM

This is starting to feel like the board it used to be when I did my cycle a couple of years ago. The buzz and support makes you feel like you can be honest and get honest answers. 

ES I wish I'd known about our infertility in my 20's, so you're in a great position (if you know what I mean) it's a long time to be TTC for you both though. You're lucky you've got a strong relationship. 

VLW If all's ok at the scan they will sign you off and that's it done with the HC, they basically say that you're a standard pregnancy and you get registered with your midwife. It's weird... Their job is done, they move onto the next patient and you leave in a state of shock!!!! I went and bought a ton of chocolate and went back in -in tears- to say thank you! Felt like I didn't want to leave :( and yes, it's meant to be healthy to have morning sickness means your hormones are doing their job.

Tina I've been googling 6 week symptoms, as I don't really have any but I've had twinges, like a periods coming, I had dizzy spells on Fri/ Sat, but I'm still coughing and bunged up from a cold. I can't remember when my boobs started to look like a motorway map and when they started to tingle... That was my only early symptom last time. I know I should just test but I like the feeling of hope, something will eventually happen... Right???! Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Test test test!!!! Haha. If you don't test I'm going to find you and make you test! 

I took a test tonight, 11DPO going off the positive OPK, of course it was negative but I needed to pee on something! God I long for that day that I see 2 lines!!! 

Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Ha ha you're funny Tina. If I had a test I would have done it today. My DH works away so feel bad about doing it without him. Going to the Drs on Wednesday afternoon so will ask him what he thinks. I really don't think I am unfortunately :(


----------



## tinadecember

You never know, stranger things have happened! I'll give you a scenario...

10 years ago my Uncle and his wife did IVF (my uncle had previously had the snip in his first marriage) and to cut a long story short they ended up having boy/girl twins and were successful on their first go. 
Following this my Uncle was told that his sperm count was literally zilch and that there was more chance of hell freezing over than them ever conceiving naturally so of course they never used protection. 
3 years ago to their complete shock Sam ended up pregnant! It caused so much trouble though in their relationship, he accused her of cheating because there's no way it could be his. He stuck by her anyhow and when the baby was born he was the spitting image of his dad, no denying that he was his! 
Just goes to show.... if there's that miniscule bit of hope, no matter how small.... it CAN happen. 

So TEST WOMAN!!!

xx


----------



## VLW

Just goes to show you Tina, miracles do happen!

I hope everything goes ok at the docs tomorrow Janey, let us know what they say xx


----------



## JaneyM

Ha ha I certainly feel told Tina! ;) I will test I promise.... But if the Dr doesn't offer one then I'll wait until the weekend for when DH is home.

Thanks VLW, it's only a check up for my weight so will mention my delayed cycle!!! Only 1 more day of waiting for you lovely. X


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope everything goes ok tomorrow at the Drs Janey. Are you usually late, how late are you now?


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Rachel. I think I was due on around Boxing Day. So now I'm about 19 days late. Not normally this late i usually slip a couple of days every month but was about 14 days late for my fresh cycle in 2013. It could be my PCO's causing problems x


----------



## ES89

good luck Janey. 19 days!! you have the patience of a saint lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

You do have the patience of a saint! I would've been peeing on sticks like crazy if I was 19 days late. hahaha I can just imagine myself curled in a ball in the middle of the room surrounded by pregnancy tests and going crazy! 

CD23 for me today, still no AF. Pffftttt I am definitely thinking that the CD10 test was wrong. 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Makes sure you don't have a wee incase the dr wants you to test today. Tina you would be due tomorrow ish wouldn't you. Fingers crossed af turns up tomorrow so you can call the Hewitt and start your cycle xxx


----------



## ES89

How did you get on Janey? 
Hope Af comes soon Tina! &#128522; xx


----------



## JaneyM

Well girls, looks like I should have listened, you were right, Dr did a test and............. it was a BFP!!!!! I'm about 7 weeks pregnant!!! 
Still in total shock, OH can't believe it as he was adamant that AF was coming.
Now I have to worry about the scan after the alcohol and cheese consumed at Christmas. 

I feel guilty that it's come fairly easy to us, I'm rooting for you girls and will be watching your BFP's coming through thick and fast.

Good luck tomorrow VLW and ES... Want to know all about the scan VLW and all about your next steps ES xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh my god!! Made up for you Hun, I had a feeling if you tested that it would be positive. 19 days late is a lot! 

What were your symptoms.. If anything? 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Wow Janey congratulations!!! That's a lovely little miracle, how lovely. Even better knowing we're exactly the same weeks along! Aww bet your in shock xx


----------



## JaneyM

I'm in total shock VLW, I didn't believe the Dr he had to do 2 tests... DH wants to do another test at the weekend when he's home as he just can't comprehend it. 
Definitely doesn't feel real, to me, falling pregnant starts with injections and 2 weeks of turmoil, not a drunken holiday hump ha ha... (We don't know when we conceived!!) 
I think you're a week/ few days ahead of me, Dr said I'm 7 weeks and due 2nd September but think I'm 7 on Friday, as my last AF was 26th November. When was your 1st day of your last AF? X

I don't think I have any real symptoms Tina, maybe twinges/cramps like AF is coming, I've been off my food but still eating and not feeling sick. I was a bit dizzy last weekend, but put it down to this cold I can't shake. One symptom I had in my previous pregnancy was a snotty nose all the way through and it looks like I've got it again. I'm crossing my fingers that your AF comes tomorrow lovely, pushing all my positivity over to you girls now x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Congratulations Janey that's amazing news. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Vlw good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## VLW

I think I'm a few days before you then as my last af was 21st Nov and I was 7 weeks on Monday, no doubt the nurse will confirm things tomorrow all being well. I think I've dated mine as 30th Aug but again I'm sure the nurse will advise me. I'm really pleased for you Janey exciting. 

Thanks Rachel bit nervous now it's come round. Will keep you posted xx


----------



## ES89

Oh wow congratulations Janey!!! Bet your made up! 
Will update you all after my appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies scan went prefect today and there was a heartbeat. I'm 7 weeks 2 days so due 30th Aug! Can't believe it was amazing seeing it all on the screen and got a picture to take away. We've been dismissed from the Hewitt centre now feels slightly sad but just happy all is ok. 

Hope you ladies are all ok. ES hope today goes well xx


----------



## VLW

The bigger white blob is the baby  xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JaneyM

Arrrh VLW, I've been waiting for your news. Congratulations I'm so delighted for you! Told you it was worth the wait... now you can relax until your 12 week scan. xxx

I called my midwife today so got my appointment on 27th to get 12 scan booked in and get everything sorted. I need to call HC to cancel treatment! 

Hope you're ok ES and that you've had some progress xxx
Any signs Tina? xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Janey, yes feel better now after hearing everything was ok. So is the 27th your midwife appointment and to book your 12 week scan in? I'll be ringing up my docs/clinic tomorrow to arrange mine xx


----------



## ES89

Hi all, all went ok. Just went through what they found again. Clarified that I had stage 2-3 endometriosis and that I would need another operation down the line but he was happy for me to be referred back to the fertility clinic. I'm ringing knutsford clinic in the morning and see when I can start. 
Lovely scan picture Vicky xxx


----------



## VLW

That's great news ES least you can start very soon xx


----------



## JaneyM

Wow that's fab news ES. Did the Dr say that the endo wouldn't affect the IVF then? You must be pleased that you know now you can start. Yes, get going, I'd imagine it will be next cycle for you. I'm assuming you're on short protocol due to the cysts? (Only because I was!) pleased for you that you got the answer you wanted! X

Yes VLW, it might be quite a long appointment for you as you'll have to document all your history and family history etc, then they give you your pack, check your urine for infection etc and then I think mine they booked the scan at the hospital for me. Thinking of doing 1-2-1 midwives though, have you heard of it? X


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies! 
Wow wow wow! Huge massive congrats vlw and Janey!!!!!! A V happy and healthy 9 months to u both! Let's hope this is the start of a huge influx of BFP'S! Am sure it will be! :)

Janey - I went with 1-2-1 mws for both of my pregnancies and births and I cannot champion them enough. They are amazing and what a service! Same Mw throughout preg and birth, all appts done at home and ur Mw or her buddy available 24/7! U see them for 6 weeks after the birth too unlike the 2 weeks with other mws. They also offer hypnobirthing courses, birthing pools (all free ) and have breast feeding ladies available for as much support as u need. I just loved them!!!! Was so sad wen I had to get signed off!! Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Nici  

What's 1-2-1 midwife? Sorry I'm completely new to all this so have no idea ha xx


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Nici... Nice to see you pop up now and again! Do you have contact with any of the others Bugs or Africanqueen? Just wondered how they were doing?
Thanks for your experience of 1-2-1, I've seen a flyer in the local pharmacy and was wondering if it was good.

VLW, it's only available in certain areas, it's a private company providing a midwife service but it's free and it's meant to be fab as Nici said. Here's the link https://www.onetoonemidwives.org


----------



## ES89

He never mentioned the endo effecting it. He said if it had been more severe they would have sorted it first. Said my tubes looked healthy on the outside but they were definitely both blocked which sounds like the reason I haven't fell pg naturally. Yer id be on the short protocol. I'm on cd17 today, usually varies between 23-27 days so probably looking more like the cycle after x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Vlw I love this pic so pleased everything was OK. Es good luck with starting your cycle. We might go through it all around the same time or cross over slightly xxx


----------



## ES89

Thank you, That would be good to share the experience Rachel! &#128522;&#128522; xx


----------



## tinadecember

So much good news on here over the last couple of days! :D :D

Vicky, over the moon for you that your scan went well. The little picture looks amazing! So happy for you! 

Janey, it's kinda reassuring really that you haven't had many symptoms. I think sometimes as women who are TTC we automatically think that to be pregnant you need to have all the symptoms in the book but it's great when you see a surprise like yours with no jump out symptoms. 

ES, great news that you have been given the go ahead to start IVF again!! Sounds like you, Rachel and me could be going through our cycles pretty much at the same time. 

No AF here girls :( That test was so not right. What is going on with my body at all? CD25 today. If that ovulation test was right then my period would definitely be here by now. Took another pregnancy test last night which was negative so just waiting on my period now which I am thinking will come on time.
Had a strange symptom this morning though girls that I must point out. I woke up and like most mornings my nose was blocked so I went to the bathroom to blow my nose. Blew only out of my right nostril and there was blood... so out of curiosity I poked my finger in my left nostril and more blood. I never have nose bleeds. Had lots of cramping very low down on my right side all day yesterday too. 

Hoping that I ovulated on CD14/15 as normal and there's still a chance that we've caught the egg

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Vlm congrats so pleased

Janey - opposite way round like us! Massive congrats!!


----------



## ES89

Knutsford are ringing me Monday once my paperwork has been transferred from Liverpool to let me know when I can start. Think it's looking like my cycle after my next as I'm on day 18 today, probably too close to be my next cycle. Will keep you all updated x


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Gemz... I know how weird, I was thinking about you the other day. How's life with 2 little ones? X hope everything is going well xxx

ES, hopefully you'll get to order your drugs on Day 1 of your next cycle and then start the cycle after. I would definitely be chasing them down on Monday, you can't afford to wait another cycle especially as you've been so close before. Fingers crossed for you lovely x

Tina - don't want to get your hopes up but my nose is snotty and haven't said it before (thought it was TMI!) but there is blood in it. But you're right, women expect certain symptoms, I've not got the common ones of nausea and sore boobs.... So still wouldn't expect to be pregnant. I'm hoping you have been caught this month from your holiday romancing xxx

VLW, did you call your midwife today? X


----------



## VLW

Thanks likklegemz  

ES like Janey said maybe chase them next week and you can get the ball rolling. Got everything crossed for you. 

Tina any signs of af? Maybe do another test in a few days if nothing? I guess everyone symptoms of pregnancy are different so you never know?! Least it's not long to wait to start though. 

Janey I'm booked in with the dr on Wednesday evening as the Hewitt literally don't do anything from now on so I have register it with my dr and I'm guessing they will transfer me to the midwife/hospital. Have u worked out your due date? Xx


----------



## bugs

JaneyM said:


> Thanks Nici... Nice to see you pop up now and again! Do you have contact with any of the others Bugs or Africanqueen? Just wondered how they were doing?
> 
> My ears must have been burning then, I've not been on for a while so just thought I'd have a little read. I'm a bit of a lurker on here as although our treatment started at LWH we didn't get our BFP with them.
> 
> I'm fine thanks Janey our little boy was 1 last month and is doing great and was totally worth all the drama we went through to get him. Although it's definitely something we will not be doing again, haven't got the energy or the fianances to put myself through that again.
> 
> Congratulations to the recent BFP's and good Luck to those about to start treatment.


----------



## ES89

I've still got the drugs they gave me last time. Actually surprised they asked for them back. Do you think they will give me a fresh batch now or what?? Xx


----------



## VLW

Are they all still in date? I imagine they are so should be fine although it depends if they put you on the same protocol you were going to start last time xx


----------



## ES89

I would have thought so. I literally stuck them in a cupboard out of sight and mind after they found the cysts. Forgot about them till I looked in there the other day haha. Yer that's true Vicky, guess I will know more Monday once they've gone through my notes xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh Bugs, I'm so pleased for you, you went through so much to get your little man! Glad you're ok xxx

Hope you're all having a good weekend girls x


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

My AF came this morning, it's CD27 today so I worked out how long my recent cycles have been. Oct was 31 days, November 30 days and December 30 days so yes it has arrived early. Can't ever remember having a 27 day cycle before. I am thinking then that the CD10 test was round about right. I think ovulation likely happened around CD12/13. Tried to phone the women's this morning but they're closed until tomorrow. Hope that we can still go ahead with a natural cycle this month! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

That's good news Tina, my cycles ranged from 28 to 31 days. If your confident to trust your body and opk's then push for a natural cycle, you can only try. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## ES89

brilliant news Tina, hope you get the go ahead for a natural cycle :) 
I am praying I can start on my next or following cycle. my cycles have been a bit unregular recently, 27, 27, 26, 25, 23. I am on day 20 today. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok? xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks girls! I would like to think that I can trust my body. I can normally pinpoint ovulation because I get all the symptoms in the book so this month threw me off a bit. My mum mentioned it could've been because we were so relaxed and maybe because of a drastic change in weather with us being in Tenerife that it had an effect on my hormones. Maybe she's right?! 

Wonder what the women's will say tomorrow... 

ES.. Good thing is, with IVF it doesn't really matter when you ovulate, the mess control all of that for you! 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

.


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi ladies been away for a few days to visit some friends. Feel chilled and relaxed now to wait for af to come due around Saturday. Tina we might be going through it on the same cycle. Vlw I love your pic has it sunk in any more seeing it officially on the screen?? 

Hope you've all enjoyed your weekend xxxx


----------



## ES89

think our bodies can be our own worse enemies at times hahaha
Yer I know Tina, wasn't thinking of it from an ivf cycle side of it but more of a case if they think my next cycle is too soon as it may only be a week away if you get me? got a feeling they may make me wait a few cycles with them being busy. hope I am wrong! hahaha xx


----------



## tinadecember

ES will you be doing a private cycle or a NHS cycle? I know from some of the other girls that NHS cycles can have a little while wait, I hope they rush it through quickly for you 

Rachel, great news that you had a few relaxing days away :) What happens when your AF arrives? Are you starting your IVF cycle straight after that?

Gonna call the womens this morning girls so I will let you know how I get on

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Tina I'm having a frozen put back so same as you I think just got to wait for a smiley and ring again. It's all just one big waiting game isn't it!! 
Hope they say you can go for it this month xxx


----------



## VLW

So excited for you ladies, you're right just a case of using opk's and ringing up when it's a smiley face. It's much more relaxed though that way still nerve wracking though. Eeekkk excited!!!

Thanks Rachel it's kind of sunk in but I don't think it will until I have a 12 week scan as it just looks like a blob and not a baby ha xx


----------



## tinadecember

Rachel, you're in the same boat as me then! If we both go ahead this cycle then I imagine you will be just a few days behind me. How exciting!! 

VLW, the first part of pregnancy is tough. It's an odd situation to be in because you don't feel properly pregnant yet though there is something growing in there! Have you told friends and family about your exciting news?

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Tina did you ring Hewitt up?? My cycles are about 26 days so we will be extremely close just hope are bodies help us out abit and don't put any obstacles in the way!


----------



## JaneyM

Oh girls, it sounds like it's going to be a busy month for you. Awaiting news from Tina and ES from the Hewitt today. Hoping it good news for both of you! 

I've just called and cancelled treatment, did another test yesterday and there is definitely 2 lines. Just fingers crossed baby is ok... Hate this wait now for the scan, although not as bad as 2ww. As Tina said something's there but can't felt it and can't see it. 

VLW, I registered my details with 1-2-1 midwives and I've just missed a call from them. Will let you know what they say! X


----------



## VLW

Hi Tina yes have told my parents and hubby's mum and two close friends (as they knew about the IVF) but that's it. It is an odd situation but I'm on countdown now. 

Let me know what they say Janey I'm at the docs on wed to get the ball rolling and will shortly book in for my booking appointment. 

Keep us posted ladies xx


----------



## tinadecember

Phoned the women's this morning girls and I've been waiting anxiously all day for them to call me back. 8 hours later!!! Haha 

The nurse said there's no reason why we can't do a natural cycle as long as I am getting a positive on the clear blue. She said to start testing from CD9 this cycle which is a week today. So it's looking like transfer will be around 3rd Feb I am thinking, if ovulation falls around CD13/14 like normal. It's my hubbies birthday on 11th February so of course it'd be the most wonderful birthday present ever if it works out! 

Starting to feel positive again now 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brill news Tina the ball is officially rolling fingers crossed you get your smiley when you expect it xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you lovely! God I hope everything goes to plan this cycle. Excited, but dreading testing at the same time. At least I'm in the uk this time so I have some cheapie ovulation tests to back up the clear blue 

Xx


----------



## ES89

hi ladies, no update. Rang Hewitt fertility centre in Knutsford. Lady on the phone she would get a nurse to ring me back and I missed the call! rang them back and they said they will ring me back and they didn't. left a voicemail on their answer machine so hopefully I will get a phone call tomorrow morning. 
Yes Tina I am on the nhs but I technically should have started a cycle back in June/July so hoping they wont keep me waiting too long xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh ES I hope you are right, sending so many good vibes your way :) 

How annoying when you miss a call though and then call back and nobody calls you back?!?! ARGGGGH most irritating thing EVER. It happens every time I call the Hewitt, they say "can I take your number and I will get a nurse to call you back?" and I am thinking "will you though??" and carry my phone around with my everywhere like a crazy person waiting for a response. 

didn't sleep well last night girls, stupid period cramps had me awake on and off. That'd be one benefit from being pregnant, zero period cramps for 9 whole months!! ahhhhhh bliss :)

xx


----------



## ES89

the doctor is looking at my notes tomorrow so they said they would ring me tomorrow or Thursday. The nurse Said he may possibly want to see me for a consultation first...not too sure why? hope I can just ring up on day1 and get the ball rolling again xx


----------



## tinadecember

The womens are so spot on with everything ES, they will want to know that they have all up to date test results for both you and OH before starting any treatment. It's a good thing really, they just want to make sure you have the best chance of the treatment working. 

We are obviously starting our second round at IVF and I swear we must have filled in about 50 forms the first time around and we've just had to fill in another declaration saying that we are still in a relationship and want our embryo transferring. It's never ending! 

CD4 today, 5 days until ovulation testing begins!! I was going to start temping this cycle too but it's gone right over my head and I've forgotten all about it. 

Janey how are you feeling my dear? Any preggo symptoms creeping in? VLW how are you? Rachel, any news at your end?

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I've started spotting so looks like af is brewing!! Come on and hurry up then we can get started!! I'm due probably Saturday so makes sense really. Bring it on haha!! I reckon I'll probably test everyday haha to make sure I don't miss it!! Will cost a bloody fortune in tests! Hope you get your smiley soon xxx


----------



## tinadecember

eeek haha who thought you'd see the day that you'd be excited to see spotting?!? The crazy world of infertility right there people!! 

xx


----------



## ES89

Hahaha yer we go from dread seeing spotting to excited to seeing it &#128514; 
Clinic just rang, doctor wants to see me first before starting treatment...more waiting &#128534; Like you said Tina, they are covering themselves and giving us the best chances to conceive. Can't believe it's been over 5 years I have been on this journey! 
Goodluck to everyone starting treatment soon!! &#128522;&#128522; xx


----------



## JaneyM

How exciting, Tina & Rachel it feels like this cycle has happened really quickly! I can't believe you're both around the same time that's really nice to go through the 2ww together. Try & get some things organised for 2ww. date night? long walk? read a book at night? meditation? I know it's difficult but I'm a great believer in positive thinking (although find it difficult to practice it!) I think the best way, is to be busy all the time when something is on my mind! Sorry if I'm preaching to the converted, just really want it to work for you both xxx

ES, I'm crossing my fingers for you that you start sooner rather than later. Annoying they want to delay it with a consultation but better that they want to get everything perfect for you. Like Tina said they are very thorough! I would call every morning and see if you can get a cancellation (that's what I did!) Hope you get seen as quickly as possible... and when you get your BFP you'll know it all happened perfectly xxx

I'm ok thanks Tina, no, no real symptoms still. Making me a little anxious but have my 1-2-1 midwife coming round on Monday and they said if I feel really anxious then he'll book me in for a scan early. But apart from snotty nose, there's nothing... Doesn't help to make it feel real! What about you VLW? Any more symptoms? 1-2-1 were excellent on the phone and even though I rate the NHS midwives, I struggled with BFing and would like more support from someone I've got to know. Although... my midwife is a man!!!! x


----------



## VLW

Wow Tina and Rachel things are getting going now hey!? When are you both starting opks? Yeh like Janey said try and relax if you can but you've been through it all before so at least you know what to expect. Got everything crossed for you both.

Aww ES it's so frustrating especially for you and everything you have been through. Do you know when they want to see you? Do you think it will be too close to start on your next cycle then? Keep us posted and your chin up :)

Hi Janey, tiredness has started to creep in now I'm trying not to go bed at 7pm every night and making myself stay awake till 9-9.30pm if I can. Sickness comes and goes though I just keep nibbling throughout the day. Wow your appointment has come through quick, I've got to wait another 3 weeks for my booking in appointment and by that time I'll be nearly 12 weeks?? Bit annoyed really but it must be down to the fact the midwife is only in the gp clinic on Thursdays only. Do you have to pay for 1-2-1 midwives then? x


----------



## JaneyM

I'm tired all the time VLW, probably because I'm as single mum during the week as my hubby works away and I have to sort the dog & my daughter. I do feel drained at the moment!!! No 1-2-1 is free. I reckon it's worth a call as they'll come to your house anytime even evening for any appointment... and you get 6 weeks aftercare which is fab compared to NHS... and you can have a water birth at home! Where are you? I'm near Chester so know it's available here, Wirral & Liverpool.


----------



## VLW

Yeh Janey I contacted them, the midwife rang just before so she's going to ring me tomorrow to go through everything properly. They have a clinic in Warrington where I live, feel a lot better now so thanks for the advice xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh good... you should get an earlier appointment with them so you can get your 12 week scan on time. Pleased you called them, hope you like what they've got to say! Just want to get to a scan now... feel like I'm wishing my life away, praying for a heartbeat! :( worrying never goes away! x


----------



## tinadecember

:( Janey, sending you big hugs. I remember the feeling well before seeing my daughters heartbeat for the first time, especially since we had suffered a miscarriage previous to that. I am sure though that everything will be just fine and you will see that little heartbeat flickering away. 

VLW, eurgh the dreaded pregnancy symptoms are creeping in! I agree, it's a little late to have your first midwife appointment! 

ES, sorry that they are making you wait to see the doctor before getting started with your cycle. Didn't they give you any idea of what the current waiting time is? 

Rachel, has your AF arrived properly yet? 

Mine has just about finished, I start OPKs on Monday!!! I completely forgot about taking folic acid. I think the women's like you to start taking it a few months in advance of transfer but it completely slipped my mind. I started yesterday, tut tut. Better late than never though! 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Still no af for me but still spotting so hopefully turns up tomorrow. Is there someone to ring up on a Saturday or do you have to wait until Monday?? I really just want to get the ball rolling!!


----------



## VLW

Rachel the Hewitt centre is open till lunch time on a Saturday xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yes as VLW said, it's definitely open on a Saturday but not on Sundays. As I found out when my period arrived on a stupid Sunday morning :( 
Sorry that your AF is being a meanie and taking its time to arrive. xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies, 
This thread has certainly come alive again with amazing BFP'S and more in the future am sure! 
1-2-1 are fabulous!! I had Cheryl and she was just amazing. 
Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Af turned up wooooo!! Just waiting on Hewitt dining me bk. Was unsure when she was telling me to get the two day ovulation kit I thought that one was the one where it had a circle for no and a smiley for yes but she was saying about a flashing smiley and then a solid one I thought that was the 4 day one xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Af turned up wooooo!! Just waiting on Hewitt ringing me bk. Was unsure when she was telling me to get the two day ovulation kit I thought that one was the one where it had a circle for no and a smiley for yes but she was saying about a flashing smiley and then a solid one I thought that was the 4 day one xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

They've rang back and I need to go for a rubella test as mines run out. We're officially on the fet journey!!


----------



## VLW

How exciting Rachel!!! When do you start opk's then? I didn't use the flashing ones I used the solid smiley face I don't think it matters either way really xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

They said day 9 so that will be next Sunday so only a week to wait for the next step!


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

We had Icsi in 2011 and got our princess and we are now trying again for baby number two. Starting a new icsi cycle in Feb.

Just wanted to say hi and wish everyone lots of luck.


----------



## ES89

so glad af has turned up Rachel, good luck with the next step!! :) 
Hi Babies777, good luck with your icsi cycle :) 
Got my appointment on Wednesday 3rd February so not too long at all. told oh to make sure he saves his swimmers up incase he needs to update his semen analysis result haha. Praying we can get any blood tests that may need updating that day. I have started spotting today so fx next cycle we can get the go ahead! xx


----------



## tinadecember

ES, amazing news that your appointment is just around the corner, how exciting! Things seem to be moving ahead quickly for us all. 

Rachel, I was told to use the clearblue solid smiley test. Never got to see a flashy smiley because mine went solid straight away. I start testing on Monday so you're about 6 days behind me. 

Baby777, welcome and good luck for your next ICSI cycle. Are you doing a FET or a fresh cycle? 

X


----------



## babies7777

Thank you! It only seems like yesterday I was posting on this thread, time has flown by.
We are doing a fresh Icsi cycle. I am doing the short protocol this time. Long first cycle, but I didn't want to down reg again re being older etc so going with short.

Nerve wracking and exciting at the same time. 

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. 



QUOTE=tinadecember;36819316]ES, amazing news that your appointment is just around the corner, how exciting! Things seem to be moving ahead quickly for us all. 

Rachel, I was told to use the clearblue solid smiley test. Never got to see a flashy smiley because mine went solid straight away. I start testing on Monday so you're about 6 days behind me. 

Baby777, welcome and good luck for your next ICSI cycle. Are you doing a FET or a fresh cycle? 

X[/QUOTE]


----------



## tinadecember

Babies, sending you so much luck. If you don't mind me asking what happened with your first ICSI cycle? Was you successful? If so after how many tries? 

First day of testing for ovulation this morning girls and I was quite pleased to see an empty circle after 5 minutes. Ovulation isn't close yet it seems, which I am happy with. I want it to arrive at a normal time this cycle and not CD10! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Tina which tests are you using the one with a circle and then solid smile or the one where it flashes and then solid?? Day three for me. Got revision for an exam tomorrow so keeping my mind occupied!!


----------



## babies7777

Thanks so much.

First cycle we did Icsi we had 6 follies, 5 eggs, 4 were fertilised via icsi, 3 developed. Two embies went back in giving us our baby girl and sadly the other two didn't make it.

Tons of luck for your cycle. How are you finding having treatment with your little one? 



tinadecember said:


> Babies, sending you so much luck. If you don't mind me asking what happened with your first ICSI cycle? Was you successful? If so after how many tries?
> 
> First day of testing for ovulation this morning girls and I was quite pleased to see an empty circle after 5 minutes. Ovulation isn't close yet it seems, which I am happy with. I want it to arrive at a normal time this cycle and not CD10!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend xx


----------



## tinadecember

Rachel, I'm using the clearblue which flashes and then goes solid though last cycle I didn't get the chance to see a flashing smilie because by the time I started testing I got a solid smilie straight away 

Babies, I'm so happy that your first round worked out! How come the women's transferred 2 embies? They were so against it when I had my transfer. We had 20+ Follies, 8 eggs, 7 developed and 2 made it to day 5. We've transferred 1 which was of course BFN so we are on to our one and only frozie. 
We've been honest with my daughter and told her what's happening. She isn't stupid though she's only 5 and has heard lots of talk about getting a baby so we've just been honest and told her we are trying our best and hopefully we will get our miracle at the end of it all! 

Xx


----------



## babies7777

They were day 3 embies, not sure if because yours were day 5 it is different. They did try to advise against it strongly, but I was certain I was aware of the risks etc.

My little one is 3 so she isn't really aware of what is happening other than we have gone to the hospital a few times etc. She says she wants a sibling and it alternates between a baby sister mostly and a baby brother on occasion. 
I'm just nervous about egg collection mainly because it will be a longer appointment. My little one is a mummy's girl and I hate to leave her for too long at one time. 
How long were you there for egg collection to leaving to go home? I can't remember last time as it didn't matter how long we were there. Dh will have to do his sample, come home and watch little one while I go back for the egg collection. 

I really hope we all get our bfps.




tinadecember said:


> Rachel, I'm using the clearblue which flashes and then goes solid though last cycle I didn't get the chance to see a flashing smilie because by the time I started testing I got a solid smilie straight away
> 
> Babies, I'm so happy that your first round worked out! How come the women's transferred 2 embies? They were so against it when I had my transfer. We had 20+ Follies, 8 eggs, 7 developed and 2 made it to day 5. We've transferred 1 which was of course BFN so we are on to our one and only frozie.
> We've been honest with my daughter and told her what's happening. She isn't stupid though she's only 5 and has heard lots of talk about getting a baby so we've just been honest and told her we are trying our best and hopefully we will get our miracle at the end of it all!
> 
> Xx


----------



## tinadecember

My little girl was 3 when we started trying for baby 2, I hope your journey has a happy ending sooner rather than later. I've struggled emotionally watching Evie grow up and she will be 6 in the summer and still no sibling. :( It's frustrating but we will get there! 
Egg collection was over and done with pretty quickly from what I can remember. After waking up it was just a matter of coming round from the anaesthetic and I was on my way home within the hour. Just remember though that you should take it easy for the rest of the day after collection! 

CD10 today, tested for the 2nd time for ovulation this morning and here are my results...

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/82065170-9D19-4A14-B634-71278BA98C1D_zpsqjjygd87.jpg

How different from last cycle! This time last cycle I had a solid smiley face. 

xx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks. I really hope we all get our bfps.

Hope u get the smiley soon. 








tinadecember said:


> My little girl was 3 when we started trying for baby 2, I hope your journey has a happy ending sooner rather than later. I've struggled emotionally watching Evie grow up and she will be 6 in the summer and still no sibling. :( It's frustrating but we will get there!
> Egg collection was over and done with pretty quickly from what I can remember. After waking up it was just a matter of coming round from the anaesthetic and I was on my way home within the hour. Just remember though that you should take it easy for the rest of the day after collection!
> 
> CD10 today, tested for the 2nd time for ovulation this morning and here are my results...
> 
> https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/82065170-9D19-4A14-B634-71278BA98C1D_zpsqjjygd87.jpg
> 
> How different from last cycle! This time last cycle I had a solid smiley face.
> 
> xx


----------



## JaneyM

Welcome babies... wishing you all the lucky for your upcoming cycle! x

OMG, it's imminent for you Tina & Rachel... eeek! Oh, my fingers are crossed for you both xxx How are you both feeling? It must be so much easier than having to start injecting. At my consultation the Dr said they have a better success rate in FET and some clinics don't do fresh cycles anymore. This could be it for you xxx

ES that's not far at all. Is that for a consultation? I reckon they'll put you to the top of the list. I know mine was a FET but they were eager to start me straight away & get the drugs out to me. Fingers crossed it's the same for you x

How are you VLW? Has your sickness increased or calmed? Did you get in touch with 1-2-1?
I had my booking in appointment yesterday with them. It was excellent, booked in my 12 week scan on a Saturday & midwife is coming back next week to take my bloods. Midwife offered loads of free classes including hypnobirthing, pilates & yoga... can't wait to get stuck in. Still don't really feel pregnant, not sleeping & boobs feel fuller, so dug out my maternity clothes! Roll on 20th for the scan xxx


----------



## VLW

Welcome babies wishing you lots of luck!

Tina/Rach so exciting ladies you'll soon see your smiley faces and can get going! It seems to go fast from starting opks :)

Let us know how you get on ES fingers crossed for you xx

Hi Janey I feel I have sickness all day long in waves (comes and goes), seems to be worse of an evening from tea time onwards all night. How about you? Any sickness? My one 2 one midwife is on annual leave this week but she phoned me last week for a half an hour chat. She's coming on the 3rd for an appointment at home and my 12 week scan is booked for 13th Feb - on a Sat too. I'm excited and so glad you recommended them I'm keen to stat pregnancy yoga and what ever else I can do! xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi ladies nothing to report at this end had an exam today so relieved that's over with. With paying for Fet do you think we will have to pay for the rubella blood test?? Tina when do you think you will see your smiley??


----------



## JaneyM

Oh no VLW, I'm thankful that I've dodged sickness so far. Although, would like to not gain as much weight so I wouldn't mind 24 hours of it!!! Amazing, so glad you got set up with your midwife, it was so thorough and relaxed, basically they would assist me in anything I wanted. Oh I'm jealous you've got your scan a week before me... Wishing my weeks away now. Trying to keep busy and have something to look forward to pass the time x
Girls when you get your BFPs get registered with 1-2-1!!!!

Hey Rachel, what's your exam for? Hope it went well. How come you're paying for FET?


----------



## tinadecember

Janey, I had never even heard of 1-2-1 midwives before you mentioned it! Saying that, I haven't been pregnant for 6 YEARS!!!! I imagine a whole lot of shit has changed in that time frame. Great news that your scan is boxed off, it'll be here before you know it! 

VLW, sorry that your LO is causing major sickness :( It's something I never really suffered with when I was pregnant with my daughter fortunately. 

Rachel, what was the examination for? We are also paying for our FET and everything else that comes with it. I do imagine you will have to pay for your blood test. I think it was £50 when I had bloods taken at the beginning of our first IVF cycle. 

I am expecting a smiley in maybe 3 days time, I am on CD11 today and still getting negative tests. 

Girls I would like your opinion on something.. do you think I am cheeky if I ask for ultrasound guidance when I have my transfer? For those of you who weren't following the thread when I had my fresh cycle, the transfer process was AWFUL! I have a tilted womb which was apparently unbeknown to the doctor who was doing the transfer and she really struggled passing the catheter into my womb. The poor embryo had to be put back into its incubator after already being taken out and the process had to be repeated after I emptied my bladder.
All in all.. not a great time and I had a feeling at that point that our first go at IVF would be a negative one. 
So when I had my follow up appointment with the consultant he too agreed that the transfer was difficult and the doctor who transferred had made notes on how badly it went. I expressed my concerns that I wasn't happy and that for the transfer for our frozen embryo I wanted ultrasound guidance so I know the catheter is definitely going into my womb. 
He said yes, as long as there are staff available to ultrasound then it shouldn't be a problem. 
I am paying them a lot of money to get this right, this is our last shot before starting a fresh cycle again and I want to know that the emby is definitely in my womb! 

I am going to ask when I call up to say I have a positive ovulation test and to be honest if it can't be done then I won't feel settled transferring. What do you girls think?

xx


----------



## VLW

1-2-1 seems really great, my doctors haven't even contacted me yet they are useless. sickness is hard you ladies were lucky although I'm not complaining though I've waited years for this ha!

Tina if it makes you happy then ask for it, don't forget I have a tilted womb too and never had any issues either time in ET I just made sure my bladder was empty both times. It might have just been down to that individual doctor/nurse on the day, both time I had ET it was with different nurses. As you say you wont feel settled otherwise so defo ask xx


----------



## JaneyM

Tina I would be calling before hand and ask if you can get a call from a Dr. I would be saying that your anxiety is growing and you're worried in how this is affecting you during the cycle. As you say you're paying but even if you weren't this could be a factor as to why it was negative last time and you don't want it happening again. So the only way you'll have that peace of mind is to have the ultrasound xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks girls, I did ask on my follow up appointment whether the bad transfer could have affected the embryo and I could tell the doctor didn't want to admit but he finally answered yes. I think there was just too much messing around with the embryo. It was all ready to go in the catheter and then it had to be removed again so I could go and empty my bladder

xx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks everyone.
1 to 1 midwives sound amazing. I saw so many different midwives during my pregnancy that missed things like me being badly anemic and not re checking my blood levels and the midwife that I had in labour initially was awful. I ended up staying in hospital for 3 days and having a blood transfusion because I saw so many there was no continuity of care. If we get our bfp miracle will definitely be calling them.

Sounds really stressful re your transfer, Tina. Hope it all goes smoothly this time.

Rachel I had to have the rubella check and hiv and hep b for both me and dh.
It was 240 for the hiv and hep b for us both.


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies, I Always Check in to see how u are all doing and I love how alive this group has become again!!!
Babies 777 do u ever hear from Africa? I always wonder how she is doing? X


----------



## babies7777

Hi, Nic! So nice to hear from you. Huge congrats on your little ones.

I haven't heard or seen any comments from Africa. I often think about her too and hope she got her miracle along with the other ladies who were trying too.

x






nicijones said:


> Hey ladies, I Always Check in to see how u are all doing and I love how alive this group has become again!!!
> Babies 777 do u ever hear from Africa? I always wonder how she is doing? X


----------



## rachel543_uk

My exam was for my job part of a degree I have 3 more to go and cannot wait till it's over. We got our little girl from Ivf so we have to pay to have Frosties put bk in so presume we will have to pay for everything else too!! When do you actually pay as we've not been asked for any money yet. Hope you all good ladies xxxx


----------



## JaneyM

Was your LG the result of your first free IVF Rachel? If so, I was told FET was free as it's still classed as first IVF. Did they tell you, you have to pay? I think I remember you from 2013. I think you were pregnant a couple of months before me. My ET was Sept 13... is that right??? x


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh how lovely that some of the "oldies" (no offence there ladies haha) are re-appearing with great news that they have had success! Hope it's the case for us all in the near future. 

We paid around 6 thousand for our fresh cycle of IVF because we already have a daughter who we conceived naturally, how? I'll never know! haha. So I thought our FET would be included in that 6 thousand as it was the same IVF cycle in my eyes but apparently not. We have to pay just over a thousand to transfer.
So I imagine it will be the same with you Rachel, they will try to pull the wool over your eyes by saying it isn't the same cycle. Which is a load of bollocks! It's just another way to get some more money out of you. 

CD12 today girls, another negative ovulation test. I am becoming impatient already haha! 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

The nhs changed their policy and if you have a life birth from an nhs cycle then you have to pay for any transfers after that. I kind of get it but we did originally get told we wouldn't have to pay and then changed it xxx

Yes Janey I had my cycle in July so was pregnant in the August!


----------



## JaneyM

Noooo way, I'm shocked, they didn't say anything to me when I called or during consultation about any payment. What if I'd have started treatment and then couldn't afford to pay! i thought I recognised your name Rachel!

Come on Ovulation..... Not long to go Tina x


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm in Lancashire so it might just be lancashires nhs policy. Blood test done that's another thing off the list!!


----------



## JaneyM

Oh maybe, luckily it's drug free so you don't have to pay for that as well. That was quick for blood test, when do you get the results? Is it just for rubella? 
Not long for you either now... What day are you on? Xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yeah just for rubella as its run out. I came on on Saturday so starting to test for ovulation on Sunday ready for transfer!!


----------



## JaneyM

Bet you just want to get started now... Fricking hate the waiting. If they know the rubella has ran out then why do they need to waste time with a blood test wouldn't it be easier just to give you the vaccine??? With our DD being around the same age when you get your BFP in a few weeks, we can discuss beds, double buggies etc ha ha xxx


----------



## tinadecember

It is a joke the price of IVF once you already have a child. Don't even get me started on that topic haha! It just drives me mad how it costs nothing to get rid of a baby if it's decided it is "unwanted" but to create a baby it costs thousands. Maybe if they started charging for abortions there wouldn't be so many unwanted teenage pregnancies. I understand that those who haven't got children have to come first and receive free treatment but maybe they should put something in place for a second child, it's not like I am wanting 5 or 6, I just want one more!!! What do we pay our taxes for after all? 

Rachel, I'm so happy that you're only a few days behind me. At least we have someone to go through the 2WW with! We can symptom obsess together haha. 

CD13 today, another negative test. This wait is AWFUL!! 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Tina I cannot wait to start testing think I might get a smiley on wed if my past cycles are anything to go by. Not long for us both now hope you get yours soon xxx


----------



## VLW

Ladies I'm so excited for you. It won't be long now but it is an awful waiting game waiting for a positive opk ha! I got mine on cd17 and my cycles were usually 30 days so hopefully it won't be long for you keep us posted xx


----------



## tinadecember

Mine are 30 days VLW more often than not so maybe I'll get a positive in a few days time. X


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, I got a flashing smiley this morning woo hoo! Ovulation is just around the corner xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brill Tina that you've got a flashy hopefully it will be solid tomorrow or Monday we will be so close won't we it's crazy!!


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh I'm so glad though that we are gonna be close! What cycle day are you on today Rachel? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm on day 8 today usually ovulate around day 12 xxx


----------



## tinadecember

We will be close then! If you get a positive in 4 days and I get one in 2 days we will literally be 2 days apart xx


----------



## ES89

Excited for you Tina and Rachel! :) :) :) keep us posted! x


----------



## JaneyM

Oh wow, good luck girls, fingers crossed that you get those smiley faces as soon as possible. I'm excited for you both that you're getting closer xx

ES how are you? Let us know how you get on with your appointment on Wednesday, hoping you get the go ahead as quickly as possible xx

VLW... How is the sickness? Hope you're coping ok with it xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning!!! Today is a good day, I got my solid smiley!!! 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/AF1481F7-FC42-433B-9CCE-BC80890974FC_zpsghiutvz2.jpg

I am expecting that transfer will be Friday, if I'm thinking correctly it's 5 days after a positive with a 5 day embryo? Correct me if I'm wrong girls 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brill Tina I think transfer might be Saturday for you but could be wrong. I tested this morning no smiley but was expecting that anyway xxx


----------



## tinadecember

You'll be joining me in a few days Rachel! Yes I am thinking Friday/Saturday. I'm glad really because I don't work at the weekend so I can relax 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm thinking of having the day of transfer and a couple more days off after xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I took transfer day off and a few days after that the first time. I was all alone because my husband was working and to be honest I was a mess, I just cried the entire time. I'm not letting myself get like that this time around though, I know what to expect this time so I think I'll handle it better xx


----------



## VLW

Brilliant news Tina!! I had a positive test on a Monday and then transfer on a Sunday as the opk's detect that you will ovulate in the next 24 hours or so don't forget so it might be Saturday but they'll tell you tomorrow. How exciting!! Hope it's not too long for yours now Rachel!! 

Good luck ES got everything crossed for you that you can finally start!!

Janey how are you? Luckily my sickness has subsided a bit now they say it tends to do that around 9/10 weeks as your hormones settle down and your placenta starts to take over. My 121 midwife is coming on Wednesday xx


----------



## ES89

GL for transfer Tina! Hopefully you won't be too far behind Rachel! 
I'm ok thanks Janey, getting excited/nervous for Wednesday. Really really hope we can start next cycle! 
Good luck on Wednesday Vicky &#128522;&#128522; xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

It's brewing girls got a flashing smiley!! Good luck Tina ringing the up this morning xxx and good luck to all the girls waiting on appointments xxx


----------



## tinadecember

oooohhhh how exciting Rachel!! Love that I am going to have a 2WW buddy :D :D I got my solid smiley the day after my flashing one so you could have yours tomorrow! 

Vicky, I bet you're feeling relieved that your sickness has subsided a little. Are you having any strange cravings yet? What date is your 12 wk scan? 

ES sending you so much luck for Wednesday, I hope they give you the go ahead to start next cycle. 

I'm gonna call the hospital at about 9 oclock but no doubt I will have to wait for a call back so I should be able to update in a few hours with a transfer date! 

xx


----------



## VLW

Not long Rachel.

Hope you managed to get a call back Tina? They can take ages sometimes cant they!! Yeh it's eased off a bit still feel sickly some days though. No cravings, not yet anyway ha, 12 week scan is next weekend xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls! Finally got a call back after lunch time and transfer is on Saturday!! No time as yet, she said I'll get a call on Saturday morning to confirm. I mentioned about ultrasound guidance and she said it shouldn't be a problem :) I feel a little relieved now! 

Gonna have a glass of wine and a cuddle with my hubby tonight, here's hoping there's good times to come! 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brill news Tina. Now your next count down can begin!


----------



## ES89

Brilliant news Tina, relax and enjoy yourselves tonight! Good luck for Saturday! 
Happy you and Rachel are tww buddies, will be good for you to both share your experiences &#128522;&#128522; xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Brilliant Tina, that feels like it's happened quickly, I expect that's not the case for you! Not long till Saturday, stay positive and make sure that you have some things planned for your 2ww! 

I'm ok thanks VLW, nervous, anxious... And it's dragging to the 20th. Still no symptoms, no weight gain (which is good for me!) and not sleeping which is making me feel worse. Glad your sickness is subsiding, I hope your first booking in appointment is perfect, I found it surreal! I've got my midwife coming tomorrow to get my notes and have a blood test. Just packing my days to make time go quicker xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls! 

Janey, sorry that you are feeling anxious :( I bet you're wishing that some symptoms would just kick in so it will feel more real to you. Don't worry though, your LO is definitely snuggled in there, the symptoms will come! 

Rachel, any sign of a solid smiley this morning? 

ES, how are you doing? Your appointment is tomorrow isn't it? 

xxx


----------



## ES89

Totally understand where your coming from Janey, having symptoms will make the pregnancy feel more real but there are women who are lucky enough not to get any. 1 of my friends had no early symptoms at all with 1 pregnany but her next she had loads. 
Yer my appointment is tomorrow Tina, been working everyday since Thursday so last few days have gone quick n I've not really thought about it. Think I'm trying not too get too excited because something has always seemed to stop us from starting. No doubt they will want to update my partners sperm sample result as I'm sure the last 1 he did was way over a year ago, possibly my bloods too? Would cysts effect my amh result or not? xx


----------



## tinadecember

I never had my AMH tested haha so I don't know hun, I imagine though like you said that they will want all tests re-done so everything is up to date. I don't see why they won't go ahead and start your treatment! 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

A flashing one for me this morning so I reckon tomorrow will be the day well I hope so as its my last stick and don't fancy buying another set!! Another day closer to transfer day Tina never mind football transfer deadline day lol!! We're all about frozen embryo transfer day!!


----------



## tinadecember

haha YES! Frozen embryo transfer deadline day, loving that!

I was in the same situation as you, the day I got my solid smiley was my last test. I was praying it was positive because they cost a bloody fortune!!

xx


----------



## VLW

Brilliant news Tina, hopefully the next few days for quick for you.

Rach fingers crossed its tomorrow for you it's a pain as you just don't know what's going on inside ha.

ES keep us posted on tomorrow, I'd imagine some tests might need to be re done if they were last done a year ago but I'm sure they'll go through it all with you. Go everything crossed.

Janey I spoke too soon the last two days I've felt quiet poorly again you are lucky if your having no symptoms at all, I'm sure everything will be fine though. It does seem to drag doesn't it, although 121 midwife appointment will be good tomorrow night though interested to see what happens etc with never having a baby before it's all new to me I'm excited for the unknown :) xx


----------



## tinadecember

:) I remember how it all felt the first time around Vicky, cherish bring pregnant because even through the sickness it is the most wonderful journey imaginable. Especially when the movements start! Xx


----------



## VLW

I'm definitely enjoying every single day I think after everything we've been through how can I not! Hope you ladies are joining me and Janey very soon  xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Ladies hope you're all well.
Getting really exciting that u are both close to transfer.
I'm around 9 days off af so as soon as she comes I can book my baseline and get the medicine delivered.


----------



## rachel543_uk

Still a flashy I think I'm going to be out this month. My tummy feels so heavy like it's going to explode so if I ovulate today it won't pick it up tomorrow will it?? I need to go and buy some more sticks boooo


----------



## tinadecember

I think it would still pick it up Rachel, you would normally get a solid smiley 24-48 hours before you ovulate. I think you will still get that solid, it's just taking its time! Hope it hurries up for you. 

Babies, won't be long hun and you will be in the same situation as we are! 

I'm really crampy and have been for about 24 hours, ovulation is happening but it's taking ages. The right side where my ovary is feels like it's about to explode. 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I so hope this is the case I'm just wishing my life away to do another test!!


----------



## tinadecember

Have you taken a cheapie Rachel to see if the test line is as dark as the control line? Might give you some idea of where you are!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I did a cheapie last night after work and it was really strong. I guess I only though today could of been it so I'm still in with a chance. Just can't believe I have to buy more tests grr


----------



## tinadecember

:( They're so expensive aren't they!! It's a strange how do you do, you'd have thought it would be positive this morning but I'd deffo give it a couple more days 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Trust it to be this cycle that my body decides to go off the rails!!


----------



## ES89

sorry to read you haven't had a positive opk yet Rachel, hang in there hun Sometimes it can be delayed. 
I have brilliant news, appointment went really well. We both had to redo our viral tests and I had a scan which showed everything was looking good so we have had the go ahead for my next cycle :D :D The are ringing me on the 11th for my drugs appointment (just to give me a recap since it was July when I had the last 1) and I am due on around the 18th. sooooo happy right now!! xx


----------



## tinadecember

Es that's amazing news!!! I am so happy for you, so what date around do you think you'll be starting your cycle? 

Rachel, sending good luck for tomorrow's test! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

ES that's fantastic!! Really pleased for you bet you can't wait to get going now, so glad it was good news for you. Roll on the 11th  xx


----------



## ES89

They do things slightly different in Knutsford Clinic. I had a scan today so they said I wouldn't need 1 on day 2/3. I need to ring up on Day1 of my cycle, I start injecting either that night or day 2. I have to go for a scan on day 5 or 6 then again on 9 or 10. Think they will give me a date for egg retrieval then. How long after the 3rd scan did you have ET? think we are looking at transfer in March. Be the best early birthday present EVER if it all goes well! xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Got ewcm so hopefully that's a good sign bring on 7am!!


----------



## ES89

Yes that's definatly a good sign Rachel! &#128512;&#128512; hopefully it's positive tomorrow morning &#128522; xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh goodness it's all happening... Where do I start?

VLW, so sorry that your sickness is reoccurring but it's a good sign. Keep going, hopefully it will disappear soon. Don't you think that Pregnancy is so special to people who think it will never happen. my friends and family take it for granted, I savoured every second even the days I was massive and uncomfortable because I know a few girls who don't have babies and have been to hell and back to get pregnant. I feel very lucky... And lucky not to have sickness so I'm feeling for you! X
Btw Tina's right the first realisation that it's the baby's movements it's mind blowing, and even more magical when you partner feels it too... So excited about it all again... You soon forget it all when you have given birth xxx how was your booking in appointment? 

Oh ES, I really wanted to say I had a feeling you were going to get started soon as you'd already been so close before... I'm so so pleased for you. Are you short or long protocol? Is it all done at Knutsford? Or is it a satallite to Hewitt? It's such good news, see good things do happen, it's all happening perfectly for you!!! Xx

Oh come on Rachel! Or should I say come on Rachel's stubborn ovary! How frustrating and expensive for you! I'm crossing my fingers you get your smiley face in the morning. Xxx

Tina, you crack me up... I've never known anyone who understands their cycles as much as you. I have no idea when I ovulate by twinges or bloating! Oh goodness, Saturday is literally so close, hurry up weekend! Xx

Babies, it's not long now and you'll be on the journey. Keep us posted x

As for me, still Fricking anxious and hate keeping this from good friends but it's for the best! Keeping myself busy but it's dragging like a b&!ch. I had a blood test at home on Monday by my male midwife and my LO was intrigued so took longer as she kept knocking me and my arm is totally bruised. Then after I nearly passed out... Dizzy, deaf and hot... I'm not good with blood and needles!!! Ha ha Today I met friends for coffee and nearly burst out of my jeans I was so bloated, I got in the car after and nearly threw up it was so painful! But hey, I'm grateful and praying that you're all getting your BFPs over the coming weeks xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Janey, seems like your symptoms are starting to appear! I am so happy for you and Vicky. You are definitely right that those of us who have been struggling to conceive appreciate everything that little bit more. I can't even imagine what my reaction will be when I finally see those 2 lines on a first response. When are you planning on tells friends? 

Rachel, half an hour to go until your test! haha... I am anxiously waiting for your results whilst sat at my desk at 6.25am in work :( I need to sort my life out haha! Hope your ovary has got a move on! 

ES, I am happy for you that you don't need a scan on CD3! I remember clearly that it wasn't pleasant and it was rather embarrassing but hey ho! They're the joys of IVF. I genuinely cannot remember how many days there was between my last scan and egg retrieval.. it was only 4 months ago and it feels like it was forever ago. I have all my documents from the Hewitt still at home so I will dig them out and have a look at the dates. 

I think ovulation definitely happened yesterday. I have woken this morning with super sore boobies and the cramping has subsided. Just hoping that my lining is nice and thick now waiting for that embryo! 

xx


----------



## ES89

Thank you everyone, slept so well last night knowing that soon it will be happening &#128522; 
It says satalite clinic on the treatment booklet they gave me yesterday but all the treatment can be done there now. It was designed to take some of the pressure off Liverpool. It's just slightly easier for me to get to than Liverpool too, free parking too &#128514; I was well impressed with them yesterday, dr demanded to the nurse that I should have a scan n bloods yesterday because of the distance I've travelled and he was literally like when would you like to start so naturally I said as soon as possible! Lol. 
I had a scan through the convo Tina and I think you and Vicky had your transfer 3-4 days after your last scan so think I'm looking end of feb/beginning of march depending on af, watch her be late this month now! 
Any news Rachel? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks everyone but got another flashy it's driving me insane especially with the feeling I had yesterday that I was ovulating. I never have a cycle this long I just don't get it!! All I can stick with is that it's not gone to an empty circle. Here's to tomorrow morning hey.


----------



## tinadecember

:( I can only imagine how frustrated you must be feeling hun. None of my cycles are ever the same, I got a positive on CD10 last cycle and CD15 this time around. Don't lose the faith, it'll happen!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks sweet think I need abit of positivity it put you in a right downer doesn't it


----------



## tinadecember

It does, it's always the way when you just want everything to happen like clockwork that it doesn't work out that way. Have you ever not gotten a solid smiley before on previous cycles?
xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Nope they've always shown up eventually! I wish it was 7 tomorrow morning haha at what point do you rule yourself out of a cycle


----------



## tinadecember

What CD are you on? I think I'd give it until at least CD17. That's the latest that I have ever ovulated 

*The Association estimates that ovulation occurs anywhere between 11-21 days after the first day of your last menstrual period (LMP)*

Just found that on the net... 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm on cd 13 which doesn't seem that bad but I've never ovulated later than day 12 and with my pains yesterday and positive cheapie during the day it's topping me over the edge!! I've brought a cheapie today to work but don't actually know what it's going to prove to me lol!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Negative on a cheapie but still ewcm oh my days!!


----------



## tinadecember

haha! It's not uncommon for your cycles to change sometimes. All sorts of things can affect it like diet, stress, medications..CD13 is still early days. 

xx


----------



## ES89

Yer I agree with Tina, cycles do change from time to time. I remember not getting a positive till cd19 1 cycle. Hang in there lovely! Xxx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Janey I agree with you and Tina you do appreciate every single day. I feel like getting through each day is a mini milestone. I can't wait for the rest of you all to join us let keep the bfp's going  
Oh Janey isn't hard isn't it, I feel really bloated and like I've eaten too much haha. Booking appointment went well had my bloods done etc too. My arms a bit bruised from that but I should be used to needles by now. Ouch yours sounds bad though. Sounds like your symptoms are starting now too. Are you just on countdown till your scan now? 

Rachel I didn't get my positive opk till cd17 so there is still time. 

Tina not long now, how you feeling? 

ES I think it was 3-4 days but it's great news you can start straight away, it's about time woohoo xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh Rachel, how frustrating, that's Mother Nature for you! As you know I was 14 days late for my fresh cycle, Dr said it happens a lot for IVF patients as you're subconsciously thinking about it! I'm sure it's happening tomorrow for you, think positive, get yourself to bed early and 7am will be here before you know it. 

Tina, 2 more sleeps but only one full day! Are you ready to be PUPO? X


----------



## JaneyM

Must have overlapped VLW, been putting my LG to bed! 
I'm glad your booking in appointment went well, it just gets better and better! Make sure you're taking bump pics, I took a few last time and regret not taking more. Definitely on countdown to 12 week scan, I'm jealous you've got yours next week! ;) This is the hardest wait as at least the wait for the 20 week scan you're seeing some changes in your bump. I kind of feel like I have a few symptoms and I feel like I'm getting a bump... I've read you show earlier on your second!!! How are you feeling chick? Is the sickness still coming and going? X


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, hope everyone is well, it's finally Friday woohoo!! 

Vicky, Janey.. I am loving seeing how you girls are progressing with your pregnancies. <3 There's been so many BFPs lately. In every thread that I have been commenting on everyone seems to be getting positives. Long may it continue! 

Janey, no I am completely NOT ready for the transfer. I am scared :( I think especially when you've been through a failed cycle before as you girls will well know, the fear starts to creep in again of it all going belly up and ending up with a negative again. We've been at this journey now for 2 years and 8 months, I am so ready for it to come to an end and get that positive but I won't lie it feels unreachable. I need some positive vibes girls! This CAN work!!!

Rachel, hope it's finally positive this morning sweetie, can't wait to see your update!


xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Another flashy think I'm going to ring up today my bodies telling me I ovulated on Wednesday so it just seems silly to keep testing what you all think?


----------



## tinadecember

Have you been temping too Rachel? I would personally still give it a couple of days. Though you say you "normally" ovulate around CD12 it isn't uncommon for it to fluctuate every now and then. Do you normally get ovulation cramps? That's another tell tale sign for me of ovulation happening. 

So sorry, I just wanna give you a big hug 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Not temping no but got the ovulation cramps on Tuesday no ewcm anymore and when I do cheapie there's nothing there anymore but when I did the pink clear blue on Tuesday night after work I got a smiley but they say you have to go off the 4 day ones don't they.


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god, you're in a bit of a pickle! Maybe call the Hewitt then and explain. Do you think they would still let you transfer?

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I keep trying to ring but it's just ringing and ringing I don't think they will let us transfer and we will have to wait till next cycle


----------



## rachel543_uk

Their going to ring me bk after they've got my case file out


----------



## VLW

Hi Janey no not been taking bump pictures I feel like I have eaten too much and look bloated so wont be taking any just yet ha. Sickness comes and goes, it's my boobs that are constantly hurting ha I'm sure I have gone up about 2 cup sizes defo time to get re-measured next week! How are you doing?

Oh Tina I know how you feel as you know we went through the first go around the same time. It's not easy but you just have to think - what will happen will happen once it's been put back its completely out of your hands. Just stay positive :)

Rachel your right I don't think they will transfer until a positive as it has to be at the right time in your cycle. I had a friend who also used the flashing ones and it didn't detect her surge it just kept flashing, she had a blood test done and it did revealed she had ovulated and the opks just didn't pick it up. Maybe try the solid smiley ones next time?? Hope they call back soon xx


----------



## tinadecember

Vicky, haha the perks of being pregnant, nice big boobies! 

Rachel, I hope they call you back with good news. It'll be gutting if you have to wait another cycle xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I did use the pink ones and got a smiley on Tuesday when I got in from work but they won't go off that will they as has to be in the morning grrrr everything is just wait wait wait!!


----------



## VLW

Yes Tina but I'm 32e normally as it is haha! Hope your feeling ok, it's nerve wracking waiting for the call with a time to go in. Are you having ultrasound guidance this time or do you find out on Saturday? 

Did you mention to them you got a smiley in the evening? I know we all hate the waiting game it's awful xx


----------



## tinadecember

Just called the hospital about an hour ago and they said I will get a call in the morning once the embryologist has taken our embryo out to thaw. I mentioned to the nurse when I called with the positive ovulation test that I want ultrasound this time around and she said it shouldn't be a problem and she will put it on my notes. She said that if there was a problem then I'd get a call back but I didn't hear anything so I can only assume that it's all okay. I will mention it again though when the embryologist calls tomorrow 

24 hours to go and I should be PUPO... my god! Lets make this baby!!!

Rachel, any news back from the Hewitt?

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

So they rang back and said keep testing tomorrow and Sunday and if not then ring back on Monday and that should be using the solid smiley and not the flashing one yet on day one the nurse told me to use the flashing ones. I said I got a smiley on the normal ones but she just ignored me really and couldn't explain why I've already had ewcm and cramps on Tuesday


----------



## tinadecember

Keep testing Rachel, don't lose hope just yet! The nurse you spoke to didn't found very helpful at all xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck tomorrow Tina hope it all goes well and smoothly xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you Rachel! I will of course keep you all updated. Hope it's earlier in the day rather this later.

How are you feeling Hun? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Feel abit disappointment but nothing we can do about it I guess just will have to wait till next cycle. I'm sure it will be in the morning sometime for you can't see them working late xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Any news on this mornings test Rachel? 

I'm just waiting on a call back from the women's. They phoned at 10 past 8 to confirm that they're thawing the embryo and said they will call back with the results. I feel physically sick now waiting to find out if it has survived the thawing process xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hey another flashy for me I went and bought the others for next cycle doing as I've been told and will test again tomorrow but I just know. Your nearly there Tina bring on the phone call so excited for you hen we got our embryo put bk on a Sunday it was brill as so peaceful. Good luck sweetie keep us posted xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh I'm so sorry that you're going to have to wait Rachel. Fingers crossed that this means that your body is preparing you for the right time x

Good luck Tina, I'm praying that this is a great day for you and that it all goes well xx keep us posted.

AFM unfortunately, it's not great news, I've woken up and gone to the toilet and when I've wiped there's blood. Absolutely devastated, think that this might be the end of the road for our miracle bean, praying it's not but my midwife has said there's nothing we can do at this stage... Just a waiting game... Could go either way :(


----------



## tinadecember

Janey, I'm so sorry hunni to hear you've woken to bleeding. It isn't always bad news though, sometimes it's normal to have a bleed and I'm crossing my fingers that's the case for you. Sending big hugs. Are you having cramping? 

Rachel, boooo for the flashy! Are you having EWCM still or has it dried up now? 

Good news here girls, I'm PUPO! What a different transfer experience that was compared to the first one. Doctor Russel did the transfer with ultrasound and he was brilliant. He said he's placed it nice and nestled into my womb and it looks like a good embryo so just gotta wait it out now. My official test day is the 17th but my period is due around 13th X


----------



## JaneyM

Arrrh wow congratulations Tina, sounds like a perfect one to me. You sound much happier than last time surely that's a good sign. Fingers crossed for you.

Thanks love. No no really cramping, maybe an ache but then I'm thinking I'm imagining it. Devastated beyond belief, knew it was possibly too good to be true. We'll wait and see x


----------



## tinadecember

I will be crossing my fingers so tightly for you that the bleeding subsides. Can't you go to the early pregnancy assessment unit at your local hospital and get an early scan? 

I am definitely much happier! I feel great, no urge to cry like I did last time around. It's mad how different 2 cycles can be 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Great news Tina here's to the next few days hopefully a bfp at the end of it!

Oh no Janey, had the 121 midwife not been to see you? What was the blood like? Did it have clots in or anything? Bleeding can be normal though so try not to worry. Can you not get an emergency scan anywhere? Xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies, so much is happening! 

Tina huge congrats on being pupo! Sending u lots and lots of baby dust!! Stick Lil embaby stick! 

Janey have u rang the women's to go to epu??? I heard that if there is no pain then bleeding shud be ok but obv so so so worrying!! I am keeping everything and more crossed for u! 

Always thinking of u all
xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Oh no Janey keep positive your little miracle might just be gettin abit more comfortable. Congrats Tina now have a rest and chill this weekend let the next count down commence for you!! Xxxx


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks for the messages girls... Nice to know we're getting positive vibes. 
121 midwives have been good, but there's nothing they or we can do. Essentially, we're waiting to see if the bleeding stopped or if it progresses to miscarriage. Heartbreaking really, they've even said that if we have a scan today & we saw a heartbeat it doesn't mean I wouldn't miscarry. DH is freaking out and wants a scan now, but NHS won't do them at the weekend at this gestation.... I've calmed him and said there's nothing we can do. Still no heavier than this morning and only really when I wipe but it's red and there are small, small clots... My tummy is bubbling like when I'm on, but no real cramps. Advised to contact my midwife if the flow becomes heavier, get larger clots or if I start cramping.
I've got a scan next Friday (DH works away, parents are away so no one to go with me in the week... And if it's bad news I need someone there!) 
Praying for another miracle but think the man upstairs may think I've had too many as it is xxx :(


----------



## VLW

Oh Janey I can't imagine what your going through, it must be very hard for you and your other half. I know it's not easy but don't count yourself out just yet. So is there nothing you can do until next Friday? Is the blood fresh blood? Lots of hugs Janey keep us posted on how you get on xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Janey, I can only send you the biggest hugs and send you well wishes hunni. I can only imagine how tough it is on you and your OH :( xxx


----------



## ES89

I'm so sorry to hear your bleeding Janey, I know its hard but try not to worry too much. Bleeding can be normal and Praying little bean is holding on. 
Congratulations Tina on being pupo! 
Sorry your still haven't got your positive Rachel, there is still time hun, don't give up yet xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Any news this morning Janey? Hoping for good news that the bleeding has stopped. 

Rachel, are you still flashy or have you finally got that solid? 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Janey hope your ok. Tina another flashy for me. Will ring up in the morning and let them know. I guess the good thing is af isn't that far away!! Hope your keeping that little embryo snug. I reckon you should get out of making tea for a few days - too strenuous!!


----------



## ES89

how are you feeling Tina? 
sorry you got another smiley Rachel, I know things haven't gone to plan for you and its heart breaking when this happens but atleast you wont have wasted an emby/cycle going ahead. when is af due? we might be close together if you transfer next cycle? 
Any news Janey? hope your ok.
Have you had any more symptoms Vicky? 
Just realised we all know each other by name except me so my name is Ellie :)


----------



## tinadecember

:( I didn't think it was humanely possible to get that many flashy tests!! What will happen now then? 

I've been relaxing and DH has been looking after me and making sure I am not doing any heavy lifting. We were out this afternoon doing some food shopping and I very nearly picked Evie up to put her in the trolley, he went mad at me! I forgot for a minute that she's not light anymore. 

Definitely feeling uncomfortable in the womb area, could be from yesterday's prodding around though I'd rather it be because our embryo is snuggling into its home. This wait is a killer! 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

ES we must have posted at round about the same time! I love your name <3 Ellie is actually one of my choices for if we ever have another daughter xx


----------



## ES89

glad other half has been looking after u Tina, make sure you continue to take it easy! Aw bless Tina, well my name is Eleanor but I think only get the full title off my mum when I have been "naughty" haha, everyone else calls me Ellie xx


----------



## tinadecember

Rachel, did you phone the womens hun?

Janey, sending you all my love, hope you're okay 

xx


----------



## VLW

Janey how are you doing?? 

How are you getting on Tina? 

Just a bit of heartburn Ellie but that's it really. Is it the 11th you get your drug appointment? Roll on the 18th for af wooho xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I've tried ringing all morning but it just rings and rings not to sure what else o can do its abit difficult with me bein at work!! Af is due on the 18th so not too long. How you feeling Tina xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Did you take another test this morning Rachel?

Vicky, glad that you're doing well :) 

I'm fine, back to work today so just trying to remain as normal as possible. Don't want to start looking into symptoms because I ended up getting my heart broken last time. I haven't bought any tests this time either, I am just going to wait until testing day... if I get that far without my period arriving!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

No they told me just sat and Sunday but will prob change their mind when I eventually get through!! What a nightmare!! Janey hope your ok xxx


----------



## VLW

I was the same Tina although I felt more relaxed second time around and just told myself what will be will be. Sending you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you my lovely! I've just got home from work and I am currently working my way through a packet of Oreos and a cup of tea! I've had lower back cramps for a couple of hours. Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Cycle officially abandoned! I advised them that they brief all the staff to say the same thing either flashing tests or non flashing!!


----------



## VLW

That's a shame Rachel but it's not worth risking if the surge wasn't detected. Will you just try again next cycle? Try and get the clue blue ones that don't flash. I know another lady who used the flashing ones and it didnt pick her surge up but blood tests showed she did ovulate xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I went and got some they were on offer at morrisons which is a bonus!!


----------



## tinadecember

Rachel, sending you big hugs :( stupid Clearblue tests!! I think we know our own bodies better than any test. It's just a shame that it didn't pick the surge up. What's the plan now then? Same again next cycle? 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yeah same again but with the 2 day tests so the one where is blank and then solid smiley!! Your another day gone woo woo!!


----------



## tinadecember

Ah sorry again Rachel :( Your situation is suckish. It is the same as what I had to do back in December when I got a positive on CD10. The womens weren't happy with transferring so we had to wait until the next cycle 

Janey, sending all my love, hope you're doing okay? xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Tina how are you feeling??


----------



## nicijones

Hey ladies! 
Janey been thinking of you. Hope everything is ok?
Tina how u feeling? U tempted to test early? 
Xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all okay.

Sending hugs and best wishes, Janey. I hope you're okay.

Tina- so exciting you're pupo!

Rachel- those tests sound a nightmare. Hope it goes smoothly next cycle.

Hi to everyone else.

I have my baseline scan on Tues and then starting my first medicine on the 26th. Is anyone else starting around then?

Hugs to all.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

I am okay, I tested yesterday at 4DP5DT and it was stark white negative. Not having great feelings about this cycle again.. having no symptoms to suggest I am pregnant. I will test again at the weekend if my period has no signs of arriving 

Babies, woohoo for your baseline scan! It's a step in the right direction, you'll be starting your meds before you know it 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Try and keep positive Tina they give you a different test date for a reason. Stay strong sweet xxx


----------



## nicijones

Awww Tina it is way way way to early to test at 4dp. I didn't get a hint till 7dp and it was a proper squinted, also with zero symptoms, in fact I didn't get any symptoms at all until I was 9 weeks!! 
Got everything and more crossed for u! Lots and lots and lots of baby dust coming your way
Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls :) It is so easy to get disheartened on this journey, I guess we think that we should have all of these symptoms straight away and it's not always the case. I am trying to remain positive and hope that it was just too early. 

xxx


----------



## ES89

That is very early to test Tina, your definitely not out yet Hun, lots of positive thoughts! Glad your baseline went well babies! 
Day 19 for me today, due on in a week then start stimming. Got my drugs appointment today, I watched the DVD as a recap last night. You watch the witch be late &#128514;&#128534; xx


----------



## tinadecember

:D I remember watching the DVD and thinking "oh shit"! We watched it in bed one night and that was the point that I decided I would not be injecting myself haha. 
You''ll be stimming before we know it! 

xx


----------



## ES89

Yer I was feeling like that, my partner definitely won't do it for me though. Hopefully be ok once I've done 1, did your stomach feel tender after injecting? I do a lot of lifting in my job and it's really worrying me xx


----------



## VLW

Aww Tina it is probably is too early so try not to look into it too much, everyone is different don't forget. 

ES the injections aren't that bad I think adrenalin kicks in and you don't really feel it at all. I think it just felt a bit itchy afterwards but that's it. You'll be fine xx


----------



## ES89

Had the drug appointment, gotta start injecting on day1, start taking certocide on day 5 then scan on day 5/6 and again on day 9/10. Is the certocide easier to do than the merinol? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I wouldn't say either are easier, they're both the same in my opinion though I found that the cetrotide bruised me more than the merional did. Pain wise though I'd say they are both similar. 

I am so excited for you Ellie! It's all getting serious now :) 

So when is day 1? xx


----------



## ES89

Day 1 all being well is Thursday 18th, will keep you posted. What time did you take the injections? xx


----------



## tinadecember

:D So excited for you! 

I do permanent 6-2 shifts so I always had my injection before leaving for work in the mornings. I was never given a set time but was told to take them around the same time each day. 

xx


----------



## VLW

I did mine around 7pm every night, hubby did the mixing of the liquids/powders for me and then I injected them myself. I think he wanted to be involved ha. Yeh just take them at a time that suits you.

How are you feeling Tina? When is test day again?

Janey thinking of you, I hope you're ok? xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm gonna test again on Sunday if AF hasn't shown. My dream would be for the test to be positive then I can write in my valentines card "happy valentines daddy!" with the test selotaped into the card. 

I can hope haha! 

xx


----------



## ES89

Yer think I will do the merinol at 8pm and the certotide at 7.30am before I leave for work. Just hope I have no early shifts over that time. I sometimes have an odd 7am start. I have to drive 50mins to get to work. U don't inject before a scan though right? 
Omg Tina that's such a lovely idea &#128522; think my transfer would be around my mums birthday n I would find out if it's worked a week before my birthday xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I can't remember whether or not I injected before a scan.. Jesus my memory is terrible!! 

CD28 for me today so my period is due any time in the next 48 hours. Still not taken another test because I'm scared of it being negative so just going to wait it out and see what happens over the next few days 

Xx


----------



## ES89

Sure I read somewhere it's incase they wanna change your dose so is that must just mean the merinol? 
Sending you lots of baby dust Tina xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck Tina keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## babies7777

Tina- everything crossed.

Es- did you have Norethisterone or Burserlin prior to you starting stimms?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## nicijones

Got everything and more crossed for u Tina! Are u still testing tmw? 
Xx


----------



## ES89

I had neither babies, I am on the short cycle 

My partner and I are celebrating valentines tonight as I am working tomorrow till late. We went to watch Deadpool earlier and now he's cooking us steak :) 
Hope everyone is hav a good weekend xxx


----------



## babies7777

I'm on the short cycle too, but they say I have to take Noresth for 10 days first. I wonder why if you didn't have to.

Tina, did u do long or short for your first round? If short did you have to take noresth first? 



ES89 said:


> I had neither babies, I am on the short cycle
> 
> My partner and I are celebrating valentines tonight as I am working tomorrow till late. We went to watch Deadpool earlier and now he's cooking us steak :)
> Hope everyone is hav a good weekend xxx


----------



## VLW

I was on short the first time babies but didn't have to take noresth.

Tina how did u get on testing this morning? Xx


----------



## ES89

What was your Amh level babies? Are your cycles regular? 
Any news Tina? xx


----------



## babies7777

Cycles are always on time around 25 days. Amh is low, but from what I have read it doesn't make any difference to amh levels. It looks like it is just used to make sure your period comes when they expect, but I'm never late. Have my baseline next week so will ask. The whole point of doing the short was so I didn't have to take uness medicines. They already have me taking the max stimms drugs so if I don't need the nores I want a good reason to take it. Studies I read said it didn't make any difference to sucess rates.

Everything crossed for your test, Tina.


----------



## ES89

I'm not too sure then babies, might be worth an ask n they may let u go ahead without xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Keeping everything crossed for you Tina xxx


----------



## nicijones

Thinking of you all!!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Babies, I did a short cycle and no I didn't have to take anything beforehand. What is it for? 

I tested yesterday with a cheapie which was 7 days past transfer and it was negative. Haven't got any first response at home so I've had no choice but to use cheapies. CD29 today and not had any cramps suggesting my period is coming just yet. I'll give it a few more days but I genuinely do not feel pregnant 

Hope everyone got spoilt this morning off their OHs! Mark bought me some underwear which he hasn't done in the whole 9 years that we've been together so I was shocked but happy! 

Xx


----------



## VLW

Sorry to hear that Tina but when is actual test date that the hospital want you to take one? Your not out till af shows so you never know. Sending you lots of baby dust. I must admit I didn't 'feel' pregnant at all, keep your chin up Hun. 

Had my 12 week scan yesterday and all went well xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ah that's great news Vicky! So happy that everything is going in the right direction for you. :D

My official test day is on Wednesday so if my period hasn't shown by then then I will buy a first response. I'm terrified of AF cramps starting :( this is awful xx


----------



## nicijones

Hey Tina, have u tested today? U could hav a slow implanter which I have heard is quite common with Fet. Sending lots of baby dust ur way! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi! No I haven't tested today. My period hasn't arrived yet. Today is 13DPO... I've never had a longer leutal phase than 13 days so today feels like make or break. I'm in bed at the minute, I had to come home from work because I was feeling so unwell then I got home and threw up so just resting 

Xx


----------



## babies7777

Not really sure. I just thought it was part of the protocol so didn't really ask. It was only when none of you were mentioning it I started to wonder. From what I can gather clincs yse it to make sure they can predict when people will get af to help them schedule things, but not 100 percent sure.

Everything crossed for your testing day.





tinadecember said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Babies, I did a short cycle and no I didn't have to take anything beforehand. What is it for?
> 
> I tested yesterday with a cheapie which was 7 days past transfer and it was negative. Haven't got any first response at home so I've had no choice but to use cheapies. CD29 today and not had any cramps suggesting my period is coming just yet. I'll give it a few more days but I genuinely do not feel pregnant
> 
> Hope everyone got spoilt this morning off their OHs! Mark bought me some underwear which he hasn't done in the whole 9 years that we've been together so I was shocked but happy!
> 
> Xx


----------



## ES89

Glad your 12 week scan went well Vicky :) what was it like seeing baby on the screen? bet it was an amazing feeing xxx
That sounds promising Tina, got everything crossed for you xxx
when is your next appointment babies? 
no af for me yet but been feeling tesry and cranky the last few days haha xx


----------



## VLW

Very surreal it was wriggling around at first couldn't believe that it was in my belly! 
Sending baby dust Tina keep us posted. 
Ooh not long now ES let us know how you get on xx


----------



## ES89

I think I will more than likely cry with happiness, years of trying and it finally happening. Any news Tina? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Tina I'm so excited for you but know you'll be feeling on edge think I'd be the same not test as long as possible as then there's still hope. Hope your feeling abit better but if it's pregnancy related bring it on less the actual being sick part!! 

Vlw brill news on your scan what an amazing feeling seeing them grow on the screen unreal. 

Hope your all ok af is due either today or tomorrow so I can ring them up hopefully soon and start again xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls, still no period here. 16 days today since I got the clearblue positive ovulation test. Feeling a little better this morning but taken the day off work to recuperate, haven't eaten for 24 hours. 

Official test day is tomorrow so if she's still a no show then I will buy an FRER 

xx


----------



## nicijones

Got everything crossed Tina! !!!
X


----------



## babies7777

Tons of baby dust, Tina.

I had my cyst aspirated today. It was 6cm length by 5cm width eek. Filled over 10 of the tubes with liquid. So glad it has gone as it was hurting and it was a constant worry as it was so big. Just waiting for pharmasure to call in a week or so to arrange delivery. It is really happening!!

I asked about the northestrone and they said it is a new thing they started a couple of months back. It is to help them schedule everyone so we are not all calling on the same day for appointments. She said on the drug appointment they give u your scan date so u do not call at all when your period starts once u have taken the meds for 10 days. You just go in on the date they booked and start stimms after that scan.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## tinadecember

That's interesting babies! I wondered why I hadn't heard of it before! You must be so excited to start now :)

Feeling like my emotions are really heightened this afternoon. Can't keep still or relax! 

Xx


----------



## nicijones

Eeeeeeeek tina it all sounds great!! Is it official test day tmw??? Xx


----------



## ES89

Oh that explains it all then babies, atleast you know why your taking it now.
Everything crossed for you Tina xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

wish I had better news to celebrate this morning but unfortunately I have woken to bleeding so it's another failed cycle for us. :( 

Gonna call the womens this morning and arrange a follow up appointment. Any advice girls on what I should do next? Feel like we've hit a brick wall. Why aren't my embryos implanting???

xx


----------



## babies7777

So sorry, Tina. I hope the next cycle will be the one for you. Did u do the embryo glue or maybe an endo scratch. Hope the doctor can figure out a plan for you. Who do you normally see?

Hugs. So sorry.


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you babies,

the womens use endo glue with all transfers but I haven't yet brought up an endo scratch. Maybe it would be something to look into. 

I have been looking on the womens website this morning and from early 2016 they are doing genetical testing for a fee on up to 8 embryos before transfer. It'd be interesting to know how much they are going to charge for that. 

I have called the womens, just waiting on a phone call back 

xx


----------



## VLW

So sorry to hear that Tina, can't imagine how upset you must be. It's not easy going through a failed cycle, big hugs!

I didn't know Liverpool used embryo glue I was never told about it anyway? I've heard to scratch can work as well so it might be another option to look at? They usually say though that they don't just freeze any embryo's they have to be a very good grade so maybe it is an implantation issue? Although that doesn't make much sense seeing as you already have a little girl? I'm not sure?

I hope you can get some answers, do you have any frozen left? xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeah they definitely use endo glue with all transfers as normal practice, I was reading about it on those little screens in the waiting area and then the embryologist told me when we were transferring. 

I can't understand it either Vicky, the consultant did say that you have a 1 in 3 chance of it working so maybe it's just not been our time yet. 

We don't have any embryos left so it's back to a fresh cycle for us. We have the money there to start straight away so it's just a matter of getting a follow up with our consultant again to get the ball running. 

I can't remember the name of our consultant Babies, I'll be sure to remember when they call me back! 

xx


----------



## babies7777

I hope u can get an appointment asap and he can come up with a plan of action for you.


----------



## babies7777

Just replied to your other post. https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0 this has a lot of questions to think of.


----------



## rachel543_uk

So sorry Tina hope you get some answeres when you have your appointment. Did the Hewitt get back to you??


----------



## ES89

So sorry to hear your news Tina, hope your not waiting too long for a follow up appointment and they come up with a new plan of action for you. I hadn't heard of the endo glue if I'm honest xx


----------



## nicijones

So so so sorry tina!!! Sending lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Yes the womens phoned back yesterday afternoon, the woman I spoke to was just offering her condolences and said that there is a councillor if we need it but that's not gonna be necessary. I have a good support group around me and we can get through it together.

My period is unusually heavy though which is concerning me and the cramps are worse than I'd normally have. Did anyone else experience this after a failed IVF? Not sure if it's normal or not

xx


----------



## VLW

I think after my failed cycle it was a bit heavier that usual and painful but that was after taking the drugs so I'm not sure as you did a natural FET didn't you?

What happens now, do you have to wait for a consultation follow up appointment to come through? 

Hope you're doing ok? xx


----------



## nicijones

Yeah mine was much heavier than usual but again I was medicated for all my transfers! Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

yes vicky, it's back to waiting again now for an appointment to come through. To be honest it didn't take that long last time we failed so I am expecting to hear something in the next week or 2. 

Been doing some research this morning on endo scratching. Did any of you girls have it before IVF? It seems that there's been a good bit of research done on it and there are proven results that implantation rates in women who have had continued failed IVF are higher with the scratching 

I'm thinking of giving it a try with our next cycle....

xx


----------



## VLW

I must admit Tina if this cycles had failed for us I would have been enquiring about the scratch. At the end of the day it might be a bit uncomfortable but it's defo worth a try. I've heard good things from it so it's defo something worth asking about. 

How are you getting on ES? Xx


----------



## ES89

I would definitely ask about the scratch Tina

I've had slight spotting any cramping today so hopefully af will be here tomorrow and I can start injecting tomorrow night. Will have to ring Knutsford on Monday as they are not there over the weekend xx


----------



## ES89

Af is here now, going to do my first injection at 8 &#128513;&#128513; so nervous!!! Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Es good luck hope the injection wasn't too bad. Tina hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## ES89

Injections weren't too bad at all, really surprised! Might feel different once I'm doing the 2 in 1 day! Haha. How's is everyone else? 
Hope your not waiting too long for an appointment Tina! We need more bfps on here xx


----------



## tinadecember

eeeeek Ellie, I am so excited for you!!! Glad that the injections aren't too bad, when is egg collection day?? 

Vicky, how are the preggo symptoms going my dear? Are you starting to get a bump yet? 

I'm okay girls, my period has gone now so just waiting on a follow up to come through. Did you know that the womens are starting to do embryo genetic testing from early this year? It's obviously going to cost a lot more on top of normal IVF but it might be something to look into 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Just had a phone call from the womens, they have had a cancellation for tomorrow at 11.30! It was either that or the wait would be until the end of March so obviously I bit their hand off. 

I'll let you all know how it goes 

xx


----------



## VLW

Glad injections are going well Ellie, they aren't too bad are they?

That's great Tina yeh defo better gong tomorrow, make sure you think of a list of questions too. Keep us posted.

I'm not sure you'd call it a bump I just look super bloated ha! Symptoms are subsiding now sickness has near enough gone luckily. My friend gave me a Doppler so been listening to the heartbeat :) xx


----------



## ES89

Good luck at your appointment Tina, keep us posted! 
aw Vicky, you will have to post a bump picture for us! :) 
I am surprised how easy they are to do! I think I am having a few side effects from them already though, had a bit of a dodgy belly n feeling sicky tonight. I am not complaining though, just glad we are finally on the right track. I have got to go for a scan on Thursday and Monday, so collection I am guessing will be a week Thursday/Friday xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hopefully the side effects won't make you feel rubbish for too long but must mean their doing something inside which is good Es. We're starting to do ovulation tests tomorrow and hopefully get a smiley this cycle fingers are tightly crossed. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow Tina hopefully they can give you some guidance and advice. Hope everyone else is doing ok and the pregnant ladies are blooming xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Rachel, I am really crossing my fingers tightly that you'll get a positive ovulation test this time! It has flew over though, seems like yesterday when you started testing last cycle. 

Ellie, I had a few sicky moments from the injections, like you said though it's all in the name of a BFP! How are you feeling about egg collection? 

Vicky, I loved my doppler when I was pregnant with Evie!! I did become a bit obsessed though, I'd take it to work with me and everything. They're great though for reassurance when your symptoms are subsiding and you can't feel movements yet. 

My appointment is this morning, I need to start writing a list of questions. I don't know where to start!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope this mornings gone ok Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Had my follow up appointment :) 

We are starting a fresh cycle in about 3 weeks time once my period arrives. I've decided against having the endo scratch because he said that it is a waste of money and recent studies have shown that it doesn't make a difference. 
We are doing a short cycle again but this time increasing the merional from 2 ampules to 3 in the hope that we will get more mature eggs. 
He's still really insistent about transferring 2 embryos though because I'm young (28) and could end up with twins. I told him that we would be happy with twins and he started rambling on about birth defects and premature labour. 

This is our last go, funds are running low and we need to spend as little as possible. I've had 2 failed single transfers and I personally want to transfer 2. Surely it should be our choice? 

X


----------



## babies7777

I think that too. At the end of the day it is you who will be taking care of them. I don't know how many we will ask to transfer this time. Part of me wonders if it actually does make a difference or not. Our second embryo never made it and would it if we had just transfered it at a separate time. Idk. It is really hard to say for sure. Are you doing the norestherone this time first? 

Hope everyone else is well. I start taking the norestherone on Friday.


----------



## VLW

Glad it went well Tina and great news you can start again so soon. Hopefully upping the doses will increase the amount of eggs and you will be able to freeze more this time. I don't know they are quiet strict on transferring 2 embies and it is mainly down to age etc. I would just see how many embryo's you get this time - if you have plenty then go with the Dr's advice if you only have 2 or 3 then ask again.

Good luck babies xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi babies, no norestherone was never mentioned to me! I assume I'll be doing the same mess as last cycle. Stims looking likely to start around 15th March! 

When will your stims start babies? 

Vicky, I'm more concerned about money. We will be paying another £6000 for this cycle then if it doesn't work it's £1200 for every FET. I'm worried that even if we have a few frozies that we won't be able to afford to use them 

Xx


----------



## bugs

Just to butt in Tina as an old regular the fact you have some history behind you now they may be a little more flexible when it comes to the amount you transfer. I used donor eggs and had 3 transferred but only one took so you just never know xxx good luck x

Edit- I should add I had treatment in Greece they would never let you transfer 3 here xxx


----------



## tinadecember

:) that's reassuring bugs, thank you hun for your input! I had a talk with my OH last night when he got home from work and he is dead set against transferring more than 1. He said that we should trust the consultants words because he is the professional and that if we did end up with twins then I would have to quit my job and we couldn't financially afford it. 

I am going to do my best to change his mind but it has to be a joint decision I guess.. I should really get him to read some stories of couples who have gone through this before. 

xx


----------



## babies7777

I have my drug appointment on Friday so will know for sure. The nurse said u take the norestherone for 10 days, but there were way more than 10 days worth in my medicines supplies. I called to ask and was told I had to wait until my drug appointment, but I probably had extras. It all sounds strange to me. Idk. I wonder if it depends which consultant you are under and whether they only do certain days for egg collection. Mine is Mr Drakeley.


----------



## tinadecember

I am also with Mr Drakeley Babies :) How do you find him? I think he is really honest which is what you want in a consultant really. Because we are private I suppose he could feed me a load of bull of what will work and rinse us for ever penny but he doesn't. He tells me when he thinks something won't work. 

You will have extra meds in case you damage one or lose some etc... I always had extra of everything but just gave the left overs back when I was done with them. 

Egg collection is every day, I think they even do it on a Sunday :) 

xx


----------



## babies7777

I have only seen him once tbh and our first appointment was really quick. I wanted Mr Russell as I did the dols trial with him and he was so good, but he was really booked up. I don't recall seeing Mr Drakely from our first cycle, but he runs the department now so the private patient person told me. It is the nurses that seem to be the ones I deal with the most and it was the same with my first cycle.


----------



## TooExcited

Babies - I took norethisterone and its one tablet 3 times a day so you would need at least 30 in your meds pack


----------



## babies7777

Thank you. I have 62. Two packs of 30 and 2 tabs by themselves. I called Liverpool straight away as with paying for them I had to contact Pharmasure within 24 hours if they had made a mistake, but the triage person just said I had to wait until my drug appointment. I googled as there was no price listed for them and it seems they are pretty cheap, but I have enough for two people then. Lol. 




TooExcited said:


> Babies - I took norethisterone and its one tablet 3 times a day so you would need at least 30 in your meds pack


----------



## TooExcited

That's quite random! My clinic can have you on it for 10-17 days so maybe the drugs co just have a standard amount & yes it's cheap as chips so don't fret about the cost of it


----------



## babies7777

Lol. Yes. I was looking at the two in the box alone thinking eh.

How were you on the meds? Any problems? I googled, but mostly found women taking it to stop AF if they were going on holiday. Not many for ivf.

Thanks for commenting. I appreciate it.



TooExcited said:


> That's quite random! My clinic can have you on it for 10-17 days so maybe the drugs co just have a standard amount & yes it's cheap as chips so don't fret about the cost of it


----------



## TooExcited

I was absolutely fine on it. Just like being back on the pill really. Think AF came after 2 full days off it. My SIL also took it for her IVF cycle and my brother referred to them as the grumpy pills so be warned! They affect everyone in different ways!

Hope it all works out for you &#128522;


----------



## babies7777

Thank u! Best wishes for your next fet. 




TooExcited said:


> I was absolutely fine on it. Just like being back on the pill really. Think AF came after 2 full days off it. My SIL also took it for her IVF cycle and my brother referred to them as the grumpy pills so be warned! They affect everyone in different ways!
> 
> Hope it all works out for you &#128522;


----------



## tinadecember

I'll be honest babies, I had never heard of them before you mentioned it! It's great though that you've found someone who has also tried them out and can give you some advice, I love this thread!

Rachel, have you started testing for ovulation yet?

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi Tina

Yeah got told to start on day 7 testing with having only a 26 day cycle instead of last month I got told to start on day 9 so hopefully this works better. I'm using both types of test as I had a few of the 4 day ones left from last cycle and got an empty one on both on day 7 and a flashy and empty on day 8 and 9. I reckon it will be tomorrow or say where I should get a solid one but guess we will see. 

As if you don't have to wait too long to start your next cycle that's great news. hope it all goes ok for you and the injections aren't too bad. We have to start injecting the day of transfer on blood thinners as I have Leiden factor V which is a blood clotting disorder and I reckon that's why we struggle conceiving as my mum also had it and she struggled to get pregnant too. Just see it as if the injections help then it's worth it. Bring on the needles!!


----------



## tinadecember

yey flashing smileys! That's what we like to hear :D :D How are you feeling about your transfer? Sorry to hear about the blood clotting, like you said though, hopefully the injections will all be worth it when you get that beautiful positive!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I just go with the flow really just try not to think about it until it's happening so not too concerned about it just hoping it falls on a sat so my hubby doesn't have to move his jobs about! Can't believe though I have an exam on the 7th when et should be around the 4th 5th nightmare!!


----------



## ES89

Glad things are happening for you again Rachel, fingers crossed everything goes to plan this cycle. 
I went for a scan today, I had 16 follicles on 1 ovary and 18 on the other. Egg collection day is looking at Wednesday or Friday next week, depending on what the scan on Monday shows. She reminded me about being prone to over stimulating and that they may have to go ahead and freeze the embryos. They will know hopefully know on Monday or egg collection day xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ellie, that's a great number of follies!!! What sizes were they? They also told me that I would be prone to OHSS but nothing ever came of it. I think you'll be just fine. 

Rachel, have we had a solid smiley today? crossing my fingers!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

No solid today another flashy and an empty o think it may be sat or Sunday hoping for Saturday so I can ring them that day rather than waiting but I guess any thing can happen as you all know. Another day down for you Tina so another day closer to starting wooo. Es that's brilliant your body's deff showing its working fingers crossed for your next scan xxx


----------



## tinadecember

it'll come Rachel! So frustrating though, I can sympathise with you. 

Still waiting for the invoice to come through the post saying how much we have to hand over before treatment begins. I'll give it till mid week next week and if I haven't heard anything I'll give them a call to see where it is. 

Eager for my period to arrive so we can get started! xx


----------



## ES89

I had a few at 12-13 and the rest were around 10 or under, is it 20 they need to get to? 
Hope you get your positive this weekend Rachel! Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I got my smiley today so have rung up and waiting for a call back woooo hope your scan goes well on Monday xxx


----------



## VLW

I'm not sure if they have to get to a certain size but I think the biggest I had was 16. 

Brilliant news Rachel xx


----------



## ES89

Woop woop Rachel! Brilliant news xx


----------



## tinadecember

Great news Rachel!!! Have you had a date for transfer? 

Ellie, how are you doing with the stims? 

Had our quote through on Saturday morning, almost another 6 grand boo hoo :( :( I was looking at the list of meds and it seems that I am being prescribed the norithesterone. I never had this with my first cycle so have no idea why they've prescribed it this time.... What's the deal with it? When are you supposed to start taking it? 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yeah we're going in on Friday. Do they tell you what you need to do when they ring you in the morning? I can't remember if you need a full bladder to do so? How much notice do they give you to get there as we're about an hour away? 

They move quickly don't they when money's concerned!! Will you get a drugs lesson again or just got to do it?


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yeah we're going in on Friday. Do they tell you what you need to do when they ring you in the morning? I can't remember if you need a full bladder to do so? How much notice do they give you to get there as we're about an hour away? 

They move quickly don't they when money's concerned!! Will you get a drugs lesson again or just got to do it?


----------



## tinadecember

Rachel, yes you will need to go in with a full bladder but to be honest they don't give very much notice. I got a call at just past 8am to say that they were taking the embryo out of thawing and then they called back at about quarter past 9 to say that it had thawed successfully and to be at the hospital for 10.30. So if I can give any advice just make sure you are up and ready! 

How many frosties do you have hun?

No idea whether I will have another drugs lesson... I was just asked to call on CD1 so not sure what is happening really!

xx


----------



## babies7777

I started it on Friday. Take 3 times a day for 10 days starting between day 16-21 depending in your cycle length. They book your scan and u come in for baseline and start stimms. It hasn't made the protocol longer as u start stimms around the time u would anyway, but it controls when your af comes so they can book your scan in advance. Once u have stopped taking it af comes within 4 days.
I was told it is a new thing they are doing and it was part of the short protocol now.



tinadecember said:


> Great news Rachel!!! Have you had a date for transfer?
> 
> Ellie, how are you doing with the stims?
> 
> Had our quote through on Saturday morning, almost another 6 grand boo hoo :( :( I was looking at the list of meds and it seems that I am being prescribed the norithesterone. I never had this with my first cycle so have no idea why they've prescribed it this time.... What's the deal with it? When are you supposed to start taking it?
> 
> xx


----------



## babies7777

Everything crossed Rachel and ES.

Hope you're well V.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## tinadecember

So does that mean that we won't start stimming until April? I haven't been told any of this was just told to call up on CD1. It'd be nice like if someone called to explain what was going on haha!

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks for the info Tina maybe we will be beat making our way there when they ring the first time then. We've got 3 in the freezer so hopefully one of them likes me and want me to be its new home for 9 months!!


----------



## ES89

I went for another scan today, doing well! Got quite a few follicles ranging from 12-16 then 1 at 20. I've got to go for another scan Wednesday and they will be collecting on Friday xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's brill news Es especially that your body's responding as it should and you've got 1x 20 already so happy for you xxx


----------



## ES89

Thank you Rachel, so is ET Friday for you? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yes it's Friday just don't know what time at yet xx


----------



## ES89

It's all happening Friday isn't it! &#128515;&#128515; xx


----------



## babies7777

I called on day 1 then they ordered drugs etc and had my drug appointment on day 17 and started north then. I take for 10 days have baseline scan and then start stims. 

I was just told I was having it too. I just assumed it was part of the short cycle until none of you mentioned it. I did long cycle with my daughter so it was all new to me. When I asked why I was having it and none of you ladies had mentioned it I was told it was a new thing they started recently and it was now part of the short protocol.




tinadecember said:


> So does that mean that we won't start stimming until April? I haven't been told any of this was just told to call up on CD1. It'd be nice like if someone called to explain what was going on haha!
> 
> xx


----------



## tinadecember

How exciting that it's all go go go on Friday!! 

Ellie, great news on the follies!! They are all great sizes, looks like you'll have a few eggs to play with come Friday. 

Rachel, you'd think that at least one of those frozies will be your take home baby! I have a good feeling about you. 

Vicky, how are you holding up hun? Not heard anything from Janey have we.... I hope everything is okay with her pregnancy but her absence makes me feel like it probably isn't :( 

Thanks babies for the advice, can't wait for CD1 so we know what we are doing!!

xx


----------



## VLW

Ooh exciting ladies Friday seems like a exciting day. Keep us all posted on how you get on.

How are you feeling Tina? I hope your ok and ready for another go!

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok. 

I'm doing well and all seems to be going smoothly  xx


----------



## tinadecember

That's great Vicky! 14 weeks along already!!! It's flew over. Are you finding out the sex at your next scan or are you gonna have a surprise? 

I am okay, just had to make the decision to come out of a thread that I had been posting in on here. *Everyone* in the thread seems to have gotten their BFP and it's breaking my heart reading about everyone's scans and positive tests. This next round can't come soon enough!

xx


----------



## ES89

It does get tough Tina, there's a serious baby boom in my home town atm too! We can do nothing but hope for the best and stay positive that our time will come. Think we will treasure it more having to wait that bit longer and go through everything we have. A few of my close friends who know I'm going through ivf don't know how I am coping. Soon as I said injecting myself they were like omg I couldn't do that! Our time will come I promise. 
Final scan today, feeling really uncomfortable! My boobs kill, I'm bloated and achy and omg the cm, I remember Tina and Vicky saying it increases but wow! Hahaha! All be worth it though! Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

How did your scan go today Es? We started with the blood thinning injections today I forgot how much they sting! Ouch!!


----------



## ES89

Very well thank you Rachel, I've got 25 follicles ranging from 11-20mm, the nurse changed my final injection though. I had originally been given gonasi but she gave me buserelin instead due to my high amount and to hopefully help prevent ohss. Has this happened to anyone else? Egg collection is at 8.15 on Friday but have to be there by 7.30 &#128513;&#128513; she mentioned about possibly not being able to do a fresh transfer due to my amount. Will know more once collection has happened xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Your in safe hands and they will know what's best. That's a brilliant result in crossing everything for you that one of those is your sticky bean xxx


----------



## ES89

Thank you Rachel, me too. When the nurse was scanning me today and reading out measurements of follicles I kept thinking that "19" could be my baby. Such a lovely feeling! 
Yer Totally, I trust them completely and I know what they decide will be for the best. Are you getting excited about transfer? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yes we can't wait just want to know that it thaws ok. I'm in the middle of revising for an exam on Monday so it could help take my mind off it all for a couple of days or could go the other way and tip me over the edge!!


----------



## ES89

Atleast emby will be transferred before the weekend and then u can take it easy for the next 2 days and revise. Good luck with your exam! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ellie, great news on your follies!!! Sounds like you are gonna have a good amount to freeze. I had gonasi, I felt pregnant as soon as I took it. Stupid, cruel HCG!! Your egg collection is super early, good thing though really because you can get it out of the way and relax for the rest of the day. 

Rachel, eeeeekkk tomorrow you're going to be PUPO!! :D :D :D 

xxx


----------



## ES89

I'm so glad I'm staying close by! Haha! Yer she said the burserelin was to help ohss as I was at risk of getting it as I had quite a lot of follicles... I don't know but they are the professionals and I trust their judgements. So glad to be injection free today! &#128515; xx


----------



## tinadecember

True, true... they are the professionals! At least they claim to be haha. 

How's your OH feeling about his impending unloading into a cup episode tomorrow?

xx


----------



## ES89

Hahahaha love how you have put that. Ok as far as I'm aware, he's done it enough times over the last few year of our ttc journey &#128514; xx


----------



## babies7777

Best wishes for tomorrow Es and Rachel. Everything crossed.

Did you all increase your water intake during your cycle and how many glasses did u drink?


----------



## ES89

Thanks babies &#128522; I drank more but I didn't really count the glasses, my bladder knew about it though! &#128514; xx


----------



## VLW

Good luck for tomorrow ladies let us know how you get on xx


----------



## nicijones

Good luck ladies!!!!!!
Xx


----------



## ES89

Thank you Vicky and Nic! Hope your both well xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thank you ladies. Can't wait to get to bed and wake up!!


----------



## ES89

Bed time for me, doubt I will sleep much though &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; xx


----------



## tinadecember

It's FRIDAY!!! good luck today Rachel & Ellie :D What an exciting day for this thread, hope you get loads of eggies Ellie and Rachel I am sure your emby will thaw just fine and you'll be PUPO in a few hours time 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thought I would sleep ok but nope couldn't get to sleep and woke up mega early!! I think it's the unknown that's doing it for me just wish they would ring and give me a time!!


----------



## tinadecember

have you got a time now Rachel?? 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Unfreezing as we speak!! They said it will prob be about 2ish I had to ask as we've got snow where we are!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yey our embryo made it through the thaw!! Booked in for 2pm hope you've got on ok Es xxx


----------



## ES89

Glad your embryo made it through the thaw Rachel, roll on 2pm! 
Well we got 20 eggs! It should have been more but 1 of my ovaries was that heavy it had fell behind my uterus so they were unable to get to a few.
They have already told me they are going to freeze them and let my body recover for the next 3 months due to the amount I developed. Roll on tomorrow morning to see how many fertilise! Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Embryo is officially on board!! Said it was a really good grade and came out the thaw exactly the same it went into freezing! Now time to chill. That's amazing Es what a great amount hope your call tomorrow tells you you have lots fertilised. Hope all the others are doing ok xxx


----------



## nicijones

Yaaaaay ladies!! Fabs results all round! 
Thinking lots of fertilising and sticky embaby thoughts!! 
Xxxx


----------



## VLW

Wow ES that's loads, hopefully lots fertilise and you have plenty to freeze. Hope your feeling ok and not too sore. I struggled for a day or two after at least it's the weekend and you can put your feet up! 

Brilliant news Rachel, when is test day? Xx


----------



## ES89

Struggling a bit at the moment, just going to take it easy the next few days. Not sure if I will be up for work Monday atm xx


----------



## ES89

What's the difference between a medicated and natural fet then ladies? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Es we've just done a natural fet and all you do is ring up when you get a positive ovulation test and then they schedule you in for embryo transfer then job done this is all done without any drugs. Not too sure how long medicated cycle takes or what it consists of sorry how you feeling today? xxx


----------



## VLW

Medicated I think you take drugs to help you ovulate and thicken your lining but I'm not sure how long that takes. Natural you ring up when you get a positive opk and you go back for transfer about 5/6 days later xx


----------



## ES89

Ah right ok. Guess we will see in a few months time which 1 I will do then. Still feeling drained and uncomfortable so just taking it easy today. The hospital rang and 11 of our eggs have fertilised &#128515;&#128515; xx


----------



## tinadecember

Wow 11 is an amazing number Ellie!!! Congratulations :) hopefully one of those will be your take home baby. So when is transfer gonna happen? Do you have to wait for 3 months? 

Rachel, congrats on being PUPO! How Are you feeling? 

We've just got home from a weekend away in the lakes, don't think ovulation has happened just yet but it's close. We made sure to fit in loads of baby dancing anyhow! 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I'm ok thanks Tina don't feel any diff but didn't expect to anyway. Just got to ride it out and wait I guess. Hope your feeling abit better Es xxx


----------



## VLW

11 is a great number bet your really pleased! Xx


----------



## ES89

Praying for my 11 little dreams to grow grow grow &#128536; Roll on Thursday for our update! 
I've definately think I've got mild ohss, I'm so bloated n uncomfortable! I'm waddling rather than walking lol. it's a good job we are not having our transfer this cycle. The nurse said 3 periods so think we are looking at end of may/June. Said they are going to send a follow up appointment out to us in the next 4 weeks to discuss FET.
When's your test date Rachel? 
Hope you had a good weekend in the lakes Tina &#128522; 
Hope you and bump are well Vicky xx


----------



## tinadecember

Looking forward to an update on your embryos Ellie! Sorry to hear that you're feeling like you've got mild OHSS, drink plenty of water and rest up. May/June will be here before you know it. 

I had a good weekend although it didn't go quite to plan. My OH ended up with a bug so felt unwell for most of it though we did make the best of the situation and still had a good time. 

Think I ovulated yesterday which was CD19, looks like it's gonna be another long cycle for me this month with my period arriving on CD33..ish. 

xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi ladies

Been meaning to read and catch up to see how everyone was getting on. Don't really have the chance much at the moment! Has anyone heard from Janey? Been thinking of her. Vlm congrats on the scan - it's amazing feeling isn't it!

Rachel lovely to see you back on the board again. I remember you and messaging you after your ccg started to charge. Our 2lg was born in December as a result of IVF! Unmedicated cycle just like yours

Sorry to hear about the recent fails too. Just remember to never give up. Sending love and hugs xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Likklegemz, no we haven't heard anything from Janey. Seems like she is taking a break from the boards. Hope she is doing well. 


Rachel, any symptoms happening at your end hun? 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi likklegemz fancy seeing you here!! How are you doing? 

Don't have any symptoms so not holding my breath for this cycle today make us 4dp5dt. Guess time will tell or should I say af will tell!!

Hope your all doing ok. I've got the rest of the week off work to chill xx


----------



## tinadecember

It's still very early days! There's loads of ladies who have zero symptoms then get a surprise BFP. I will be crossing my fingers for you! 

Wish I was off work this week :( We booked a little week away yesterday to Devon. We are going at the end of July so at least that's something to look forward to!

xx


----------



## ES89

Anyone after collection have seriously low/emotional moments? Is it due to the drop in hormones? &#128546; xx


----------



## tinadecember

My whole first cycle was low and emotional ES so yes you're not alone. Don't forget you will still have all the stims running through your veins so you're bound to become emotional. 

Sending you all my love xx :( 

Rachel, any news from your end? xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

No no news from me still don't feel any different. Hate the 2ww!!


----------



## ES89

Think I'm on edge at the minute because I'm waiting hear how many embies are suitable for freezing. I know it says in the info that slight bleeding is normal after EC, I had a bit in the day of then it stopped but I've started to bleed again yesterday and this morning. Recon it could be do with those follicles they weren't able to collect? I did have dull aches in that area. It's still early days Rachel, everything crossed for you! Did they tell you the grading of your embryo? Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

No they just said they were excellent quality. If you have any concerns just give the Hewitt a ring they said if your worried to call them xx


----------



## tinadecember

Think I had some bleeding too after egg collection, I remember waking up and the back of my gown was covered in it. Hope it's good news tomorrow on your embryos :) 

Rachel, I know exactly how you're feeling hun. It's horrific! When are you gonna test? 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Think we will test at weekend so we don't have to go to work upset if it's bfn xxx


----------



## ES89

Think I'm actually getting full af now... I'm cautious about using tampons so think I will stick to pads!
Yer think that's a good plan Rachel, I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## tinadecember

I too think that's a good idea Rachel, you should be enough days past transfer by then to get a BFP if you're preggers. I will be crossing my fingers for you. 

Hope your AF is kind to you Ellie :( Mine is due in just over a week 

xx


----------



## ES89

Shortest cycle ever! Haha &#128584; explained why I felt so low yesterday! I'm cramping but I was expecting it to be so much worse as my ovaries are probably still swollen. 
Did you say u are starting a new ivf cycle next period Tina?? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yes we are starting a fresh next cycle, just waiting on my stupid period to come then we can get started. Think I will be taking the Norithesterone first before our actual stimms begin

Are you feeling any better today Ellie? Hope you get some good news on your embies today! Keep us posted 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck Es hope it's good news xxx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies

How is everyone doing?
Ellie hope you have lots of embies for the freezer :)
Any news Rachel - when is test day?
Hope you're af shows up soon Tina 

xx


----------



## ES89

Hi all, day 2 of af n I'm feeling loads better, like a big weight has been lifted! Hopefully the hormones are sorting themselves out! 
Well we've got 6, 5 day embryos on ice &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; I'm so chuffed! Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Es that's fantastic news. Nothing to declare here think we will test at weekend xx


----------



## ES89

Good luck Rachel, everything crossed for you &#128077;&#128077; xx


----------



## tinadecember

6 frozies is great!! I heard from the womens that most people don't get any to freeze so that's amazing news! 

Vicky, how are you bearing up? How much longer now till your 20wk scan? 

Rachel, are you testing today? 

xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Everything crossed for test date Rachel.

Amazing news ES. Six is a fab amount.

Tina- hope you can start soon.

I'm starting stimms on Sunday. Excited and scared at the same time. Paying for treatment is a whole other ball game playing as well as just doing treatment. I am much more aware than last nhs cycle of the risks, but got to keep positive and hope for the best.

Baby dust to all.


----------



## rachel543_uk

Official test date isn't till Tuesday but we did a test this morning and it came up with pregnant 1-2weeks. We cannot believe. We haven't had he best luck the past two years with loosing both my mum and dad so this will be something for us all to luck forward to. Thanks for everyone's support on here it truly is a great place to let is all out. The only symptoms I have had u would say is an increase in cm. And also my back is hurting when in bed at the bottom but that's about it really oh yeah I sneezed the other night and it felt like my ovary area was about to explode xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Rachel, congratulations!!! So happy for you xxx


----------



## babies7777

That is amazing news Rachel. Huge congrats.


----------



## nicijones

Sqquueeeeeeeeeeeeeee Rachel that's the best news to wake up on a Saturday morning too! Huge massive congrats and a V happy and healthy 9 months! 
Keep us updated with scan news! 
Xx


----------



## VLW

Congrats Rachel that's great news! X


----------



## rachel543_uk

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## ES89

Aw yay big congratulations Rachel! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Well otd isn't until tomorrow and I've seen pink when I wiped this morning and got dull pains. Gutted


----------



## VLW

It could be implantation still, you never know x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Would I of got a positive if it was still implanting?


----------



## nicijones

Hang in there rachel! It could defo still be implantation bleeding. Have u done anymore tests?
Xx


----------



## babies7777

Everything crossed it is implantation spotting.

Hugs.


----------



## VLW

Sometimes it can take a few days for the blood to work it's way out/down. Just see how it goes for the next day or so and maybe take another test tomorrow? X


----------



## rachel543_uk

I've not done a test since Saturday. It's more brown than red so hoping that's better than red


----------



## tinadecember

Rachel crossing my fingers tightly for you. Although it is really worrying when we see blood try to keep it in the back of your mind that sometimes it is perfectly normal to have a little spotting! 

If it isn't red then it's a good sign :) Sending you big hugs 

xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Has anyone else had spotting but still pregnant?


----------



## rachel543_uk

We did another test when we got home and was negative so looks like that's us done for this cycle will ring up the Hewitt in the morning xx


----------



## nicijones

Oh no hunni!!!! Did u use a frer??? Got so much crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

No just a cheapie when we did the test on sat used a clear blue.


----------



## nicijones

Nooooo step away from those horrible cheapies!!!!!! I was getting negs on those wen I was 8 weeks!! 
Get a frer hunni! Xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

We've got a clear blue for tomorrow but not holding my breath


----------



## ES89

Everything crossed for you Rachel xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh Rachel, I wish I could give you a big hug :( Hope that there's a little miracle occurring and you get a positive this morning on your clear blue. Life is so shitty sometimes 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Negative for us this morning. Just need to ring them up and let them know. Do you think they will let us have another go this cycle??


----------



## tinadecember

Hope you're okay Rachel :( 

Are you private or NHS? We are private and they said we could start again straight away 

xx


----------



## nicijones

Oh hunni am so sorry! Lots and lots of hugs xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yeah we're private hopefully we can go again this cycle xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

We've got to wait another cycle with getting a positive on Saturday so will be end of April xx


----------



## VLW

Sorry to hear that Rachel x


----------



## tinadecember

It's looking like we will be transferring around then too Rachel so hopefully we can be 2WW buddies together. 

xx


----------



## ES89

So sorry Rachel, atleast you and Tina will go through the next transfer together. Hoping I won't be too far behind you both xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is well. CD29 for me today, about 10DPO just waiting on my AF which is due in about 48 hours and then can ring to schedule meds. 

Everything in this journey is waiting, waiting, waiting. 

xx


----------



## ES89

Any signs of af yet Tina? 
Did anyone else get a letter from the clinics confirming how many embryos they had on ice? I did, thought it was a nice touch, wasn't expecting it at all. Brought a smile to my face. 
How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies how is everyone? We've booked to go to Spain on Monday I'm so looking forward to a nice break!

Yep I received a letter too at least it's in black and white anyway for your record. I don't think it mentions cost of freezing tho does it? Another girl on another site said she got a letter stating that to freeze the embryos they want £540 now? I didn't know there was a cost involved as we only signed to give consent for freezing for 10 years? Will wait and see when ours shows up now....

Hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope af rocks up soon for you Tina. We got a letter for the freezing. This is because we had a live birth from an nhs cycle so our bhs in Lancashire will not find the freezing any longer or the transfer which they once did for any embryo from an bhs cycle. This 540 is for 3 years freezing plus paying for the fet of £1100 xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! 

we don't have any frozies left now but yes we did have to pay for freezing and then an additional £1100 to transfer.

CD31 for me today, 12DPO ish.. I wish I knew when I ovulated for certain. No AF as yet, it's driving me mad now. 

Rachel, how are you feeling now? Hope you're okay. 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, just an update... had some very very light spotting this afternoon so thinking she will be here tomorrow full flow then I can call the womens 
xx


----------



## ES89

There was no mention of cost of freezing in my letter, what will be, will be though. Rather pay for freezing than go through the whole ivf cycle again xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

Did anyone get a letter from the women's today with all of their increased prices from April? As if it didn't already cost enough :(

My period came today, I called the Hewitt Centre and my drug appointment is booked in for 4th April which will be CD16. Been told that I'll probs start taking the norithestreone from that day 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Not long to wait then Tina. We didn't get a letter but guess it will probably show up on Monday. Has it all gone up a lot? Nothing to report from me just plodding on .


----------



## tinadecember

I wouldn't say a lot, maybe £50 increase for some procedures. Apparently the increase is due to increased success rates and the services being in high demand 

Glad you're doing okay Hun :) 

Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ladies, hope you're all well.
Sorry I've been AWOL, you were right Tina, we lost our natural little miracle bean on 6th February. The bleeding & pains got worse & worse during the Saturday so we knew it was over. I passed it during the night (luckily DH was there) pain was like labour so DH called A&E on the Sunday & got ooh gp appointment then epu appt on the Monday. They confirmed my uterus was empty apart from some clotting. We were devastated but I feel very lucky, my body did the right thing, there was no medical intervention & we have our amazing beautiful healthy LO. So feeling normal & actually about to start a medicated FET on Friday. We're so nervous & excited... I mean surely if we were meant to have baby #2 fate would have given us the easier option of a natural pregnancy? 
Thank you for all your messages, kind thoughts, it was lovely to read them xxx

Sorry on your BFN Tina & Rachel. Looks like we'll be cycling together. My drugs arrive tomorrow, think it's 52 days from start to OTD, so you guys will probably be ahead of me xx
Well done on your amazing EC, ES, time to put your feet up & relax xxx
VLW Hope you & bump are well & you're enjoying it. Not long till you'll get some movement xxx Excited (& jealous ;)) xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Janey!

So lovely to see you back on the thread though I wish it was in better circumstances :( Sending you the biggest hugs, I am sorry that your LO wasn't meant to be. 

Great news though that you are starting your FET! How come you are doing a medicated cycle and not natural if you don't mind me asking? I didn't realise that it runs over 52 days! 

I was doing some working out this morning myself... my drug appointment is on 4th April which is CD17, so my AF is due around 17th April. Stims should start round about 21st April and ET if the same as my first cycle should be around 8th May. So all in all our cycle from now is looking around 48 days. You won't be that far behind me! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

xx


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Tina, I've missed you girls. Sorry I wasn't there to support during your last cycle, felt like I needed some time away. But it's one of those things, we're glad it happened when it did as further along or at the scan would have been worse. It's more common than I realised and I'm hoping that this is our only loss. 
It was decided at my consultation in December that because I have PCO, it's hard to pinpoint ovulation & they don't want to risk it. We're fine with that, I'd rather it was as perfect as possible. I wish it was no drugs though! For my fresh cycle I did SP which was great with no down reg, but taking buserelin for 3.5 weeks which I'm dreading.
I think my test date will be around my LO 2nd birthday so either way we'll have something to be thankful for.
How are you feeling about your 2nd fresh? Happy they're upping your stimms? x


----------



## tinadecember

Don't you be worrying about not being here to support, we all understand and we suspected that you were going through a tough time. I'm just glad that you're back on your feet! 

I'm feeling excited, but nervous because this is our last shot at it. We can't possibly afford another 6K after this so it's gonna be make or break. Unless we have a win on the lotto! 

I am happy that they are upping my stims. Last time around I had 24 follies but only 8 of them were mature enough at egg collection so I am hoping this time that with the increased meds we can get double that! Fingers crossed 

xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hoping it works for you this time round. It's good that they are making the changes to mature your eggs. 24 is a great number.... fingers crossed. I think I read on here that you said you'd like to transfer 2? Is that still a possibility? x

Well my drugs have arrived this morning, brought back memories of my fresh cycle. I think it's better than i thought, 1 injection of buserelin for 3 weeks then progynova in tablet form & pessaries. Although I did hate those bum bullets! Looking at the protocol, I'm hoping to have ET at end of April? I think, I suppose it depends on what they see at the baseline scan xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yes I do want to transfer 2 though my DH doesn't feel comfortable doing so and neither does our consultant. He stills remains positive that we will become pregnant by transferring 1 and can't see any reason why it won't work. He thinks we have just been unlucky so far. 

I too hated the bum bullets haha! Though after doing the first few I kinda got used to them. 

My AF is almost gone now, just waiting on an invoice through the post then I can order my meds :D :D 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

hope everyone is doing well? 

Janey, how are the meds going? 

I finally got my invoice in the post yesterday for our next fresh cycle, I am going to pay it this morning and then our meds can be dispatched 

xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oooh exciting, it's nice when things start happening... lots of positivity. We have 3 frozen, one of which is thought to be identical twins... and although we could afford them i want a singleton next mainly for my LO. I think 1 day we'll go for the twins but in a couple of years. It's a big decision to have more than one put back, I understand both sides of your dilemma. Plus you have the added complexity of cost! Could he be persuaded?

I had my injection phone call today, just a refresher as I live out of Liverpool. Starting tonight but it will be start of May for ET, which is annoying as I wanted to book a holiday so having to wait. Injecting Buserelin once a day from today then wait for AF, got baseline scan 11th April, then hopefully start taking progynova & countdown 21 days until ET. Much easier on natural FET. Small glass of red tonight to celebrate injections again!!! 

Happy Easter weekend x


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Great to see you back, Janey, best wishes for this cycle.

Tina, exciting for getting your meds ordered. Everything crossed.

Rachel and Es, hope you're both well and tons of luck for your next cycles.

AFM, we did egg collection yesterday, Had four follicles, three eggs, All were injected using IMSI. The embryologist just called and we have two embies. So excited and scared as usual. Keeping everything crossed. We are doing a 3 day transfer on Sunday.

Hope you all have a fab Easter.

Best wishes to all and everyone else who is reading.


----------



## ES89

I've got everything crossed for you babies! Hope your recovering ok after collection and your transfer goes smoothly on Sunday! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy transfer day babies!! Hope it all goes smoothly today and you have a little emby snuggling in by this afternoon! 

Janey, we are in the same predicament really. We could afford 2 but it's just the pressure of what you would do for childcare and then I'd have to quit my job. I don't think he could be persuaded :( 

Happy Easter girls! Hope everyone has a fun filled day with lots of chocolate treats! 

Xxx


----------



## babies7777

I'm now pupo with 2 embies. One 8 cell and one 7 cell day 3 embryos. Hope my little ones are settling in well.

Hope you all are having a great Easter.


----------



## JaneyM

Congratulations on being pupo babies. Hoping both of your embryos are settling in to give you some wonderful news.

Hoping everyone else is doing well.

I'm on day 4 of down regging & can't believe how bloated I am. OH goes back to work on Tuesday so I'm having to inject myself... Nearly passed out on the first go but think I'll be ok! Arghhh!!! 2 weeks to go until the next stage! X Happy Easter x


----------



## tinadecember

Yey babies!! Congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2WW goes smoothly and this time next week you have some exciting news to share!

Eurgh janey, sorry to hear that you're experiencing shitty side effects from the down regs. I couldn't inject myself! You're braver than I am. My OH did every one of my injections. I even remember having to drive to his work one time so he could inject me haha! So what's next in 2 weeks time? Straight into stimming? 

Last day off work today boooooo!!! Gonna go to the gym this morning then off to my in laws this afternoon for a roast dinner. Hoping I hear something from pharmasure in the next couple of days 

Xx


----------



## ES89

Congratulations on being pupo babies, hope your 2 embies are settling in nicely. 
I found the first few days of injections were the worst with side effects, hopefully you will feel better in few days Janey. 
Hope you hear off pharamsure soon Tina, when do you start your cycle roughly? 
Hope everyone had a good bank holiday xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I have my meds appointment on 4th April and should start the norithesterone that day. My period is due around 16th April then straight on to stimming xx


----------



## JaneyM

Unfortunately my DH works away all week, so I'm going solo. He did all my injections for my fresh cycle so I was really nervous. But I've done 2 now & feel ok about it. 
I've got my baseline scan on 11th April, so hoping to start taking the progynova shortly after. Medicated FET takes forever!!!


----------



## tinadecember

:( It does sound like it is taking forever Janey! Hopefully though it will all be worth it in the end. 

Vicky, how you doing? You must be around the 20 week mark now? 

Ellie, any news on when your FET will be? 

xxx


----------



## ES89

I've got an appointment 6th April so hopefully know more then. They did say they wanted to wait 3 months/3 bleeds. Im due on anytime and this will be bleed number 2 unless they don't count the bleed on the ivf cycle. Anyone know if they will count this as my 2nd attempt now?? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

So annoying that you have to wait for 3 cycles!! I don't know whether they will class the first one or not... I don't see why not unless they want you to wait 3 full months. 

Just had the phone call from Pharmasure, my meds are coming on Thursday morning. Then the fun can begin! 

xx


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies
We have recently just got back from a holiday in Spain - it was bliss!!

Janey so glad to see you back on this thread I have been wondering how you were etc. So sorry it didn't work out but sounds like you are already onto round 2 how exciting! I hope your feeling better and positive this time around.

Congrats babies when is test day?

Tina how are you? Ready for round 2? Bet you cant wait to get going again now. Is it the long protocol? Yes 20 weeks next week I just don't know where the time has gone!

ES I think after my consultation (as I had to wait like you) I could start again on my next cycle but I didn't have enough time to start opk's as my cycle was due around that time so I missed that one. Hopefully they'll tell you next week.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## ES89

I will ask next week, I thought because they didn't attempt a transfer they may still count the fet as my first but maybe that's me being hopeful lol. We will see next week! 
Are you finding out what you are having Vicky?? When's your 20 week scan? 
Great news Tina, let the fun begin! &#9786;&#65039;&#128512; 
Hope everything is ok with you Janey! 
Excited for you babies, when's test day?? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

So jealous of you having a little break away Vicky! What I'd do to be in Spain right now isn't worth thinking about haha! Your pregnancy is flying over :D Are you feeling movements yet? 

Ellie, I hope it's good news for you and you can start again sooner than you think. 

Rachel any news from you hun? Hope you and your OH are doing okay after your cycle 

xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks Tina it was a lovely break thank you. No not feeling any movements yet can't wait to start feeling those. I still have to pinch myself still cant believe i'm pregnant I feel very lucky. How are you feeling?

No ES we are going to have a surprise, after all we've been through I don't care too much about the sex just as long as its healthy :) 20 week scan is next Saturday. Yes they might class fet as the first one. Not long till you get an idea of dates. x


----------



## tinadecember

the movements should start soon! It's the best feeling in the world when you feel that first one. 

I am okay, excited but anxious about starting a fresh cycle all over again. Just hope that we have something to feel thankful for at the end of it this time around. 

Getting my meds delivered tomorrow morning so that's gonna make it feel all the more real then I start the Norithesterone on Monday all being well 

xx


----------



## ES89

I was speaking to my mum about finding out what you are going to have. She didn't find out with me or my brother and doesn't want to know what ours is if we find out. I always assumed we would find out but now after everything we've been through, all the planning, tests, appointments, injections etc. it would be nice to have that surprise at the end xxx


----------



## VLW

Hopefully second time lucky Tina just have to keep positive. Ooh exciting your meds are getting delivered it seems to go quick once you actually get going. 

Yeh exactly ES at the end of the day its first baby so I'm happy to have neutral clothes and then get pink/blue when it's born. Whatever it is you know you'll just fall in love with them regardless. I just think it would be such a special moment when the midwife hands you a baby and says it's a ....... Plus it's so exciting not knowing Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I am the opposite girls! I am far too impatient to wait it out haha. We found out what we were having with Evie and I was so shocked to find out that we were having a girl because I'd heard that the man's chromosomes determine the sex and Mark's side of the family is full of boys. I think we would find out again if we were lucky enough to have another. 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

I love the fact this board is so busy again. We're doing ok just waiting for af to show up so I can ring ready for another fet. Don't think we would test early again as rather not see a positive and then af show up again. These things are sent to try is i suppose!! Good luck girlies in all your stages of this crazy ride were all on xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks everyone.
Test day is officially the 9th, but I'm testing on the 8th as I am doing the extended progestrone again if bfp so need to pick them up.

Everything crossed for us all.

X


----------



## tinadecember

oooohhh babies I am so excited for you! I have a good feeling that this has worked for you guys :) Are you having any symptoms? 

Rachel, great to hear that you're feeling okay. I love how positive you are being about getting back on the horse! 

My meds arrived :D Lovely big box full of surprises. Just waiting for Monday to arrive now so I can start the norithesterone. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? 

xx


----------



## JaneyM

My fingers are firmly crossed for you babies... Not long to wait. Did you have any symptoms last early pregnancy? X

VLW, I'm glad your little bump is growing nicely, half way already, it goes so fast doesn't it. We didn't find out what we were having & my DH asked the midwife if he could tell me what we had, which we remember as a really special moment x

Rachel are you doing natural or medicated? X

Glad your meds arrived Tina, one step closer. When is your AF due? So what the process with the noristerone? (Is that how you spell it?) x

Es I hope you get started sooner than later... The waiting just causes more stress. Try & get a holiday planned so you can have a nice chill out x

AFM 9 injections down & 1/4 way through my supply of drugs. Totally ok with giving the injections now & bloating seems to have subsided!! Nearly a week to go until my baseline scan! Lots to look forward to though, birthdays, wedding anniversary & DH is relocating back up north next week! Happy happy happy weekend... We're off house hunting xxx


----------



## VLW

That's a lovely idea Janey I think I might do that as well. What do you have already a boy or girl? Did you have any inklings beforehand or any old midwives tales? Although I'm still not finding out its nice to guess ha! 

Wow your well underway with this cycle now. How are you feeling? Hopefully very positive I'm wishing you and everyone else lots of sticky baby dust xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, hope everyone had a great weekend.

Babies, I am dying to know how you're getting on! Hope you're not cracking up too much and the 2WW is being a kind one for you. 

Janey, sounds like you guys have some lovely things happening soon :) I am glad that you are finding the injections okay. I commend you because there's no way I could do one myself haha! My AF is due in about 10 days time then we will be starting stims pretty much right away. The Norithesterone is to delay your period, I think it's so the womens can pinpoint what days people are going to be in for their baseline scan. I didn't take it on my first fresh cycle but apparently everyone is being prescribed it now. 

Got my meds appointment today :) Hubby isn't coming with me because he can't get the time off work so I am going to have to make notes so he knows what he is doing

xx


----------



## JaneyM

VLW we had a beautiful amazing perfect little girl and I loved being pregnant with her and loved loved loved giving birth. She is 2 next month and was in the magic 4% of babies born on her due date. I wanted a girl, I was worried about the whole willy thing, being wee'd on and getting excited etc... Just thought girls were easier. Don't think I tried any old wives tales.... My mum said it was a girl, DH was convinced it was a boy. 
My labour was 3 hours, 2 hours in bath at home, 15 mins getting dressed and to the hospital & 45 mins pushing.... So was in a daydream on top of gas & air & gave birth on all fours, but the umbilical cord was too short to pass her up to me so had to wait... So having DH crying telling me it was a perfect little girl & describing her was magical and will do it the same every time over (if we're lucky enough!)... I get goosebumps thinking about it. Not long till the best scan xxx 

Tina, honestly I passed out giving blood, feel faint at every blood test, but amazingly, after the first one, I look forward to injecting now. I think it's overcome my total fear of needles x Do it you might be sad and enjoy it like me!!! Lol hope it goes well today x


----------



## tinadecember

ahh Janey I loved reading your birthing story! I was in labour for 23 hours all together. I woke at 1am with cramps and bleeding and went to the hospital only to be told I was only 1cm and to go back home. It took until 5pm the following afternoon until I was 4cm dilated at which point I had gas & air and a shot of pethadine and don't remember too much after that. 7 hours later at 1 minute to midnight our daughter was born weighing 7lb8oz of perfectness :) She was due on 22nd July and I had her on the 19th so she was 3 days early. 

Vicky you've got all this to look forward to! I also enjoyed giving birth... weirdly! 

xx


----------



## VLW

Aww ladies your stories gave me goosebumps just reading them! I'm swaying more towards us having a boy for some reason but I think that might be because others think it's a boy so it's in my head now plus my hubby is star wars, batman, superman etc mad so it's going to be dressed head to toe in outfits like that if it is a boy god help the poor thing (and me) haha.

I think I'm stressing myself out as I haven't felt any movements, not that I can be sure of anyway. I've text my midwife to see if I can get an earlier scan to put my mind at rest. 

Exciting Tina, it's weirdly exciting to receive your meds and get going isn't it ha. Not long to go now xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.

I'm counting down to test day, keep eyeing the test in the drawer lol. 
Symptoms wise, similar to last time mostly, keeping everything crossed. According to the embryos timeline I found online, implantation should have been complete yesterday and now until test day the HCG levels should be increasing. 
Eek. Roll on test day.

Hope you are all okay. 

Tina, are u starting north today?

I knew my lo was a girl from the moment I was pregnant. Even bought clothes in the Next Christmas sale that were pink I was so sure. Found out at 16 weeks she was a girl.
This time if bfp I want to have a surprise if I can wait lol.


----------



## babies7777

Do you know how your placenta is lying?
Mine was anterior which meant until lo was really big it was hard to feel anything much as the placenta was lying infront. 
It def took longer than other people. 
The scan will put your mind at rest. 
Are u going to get a 3d scan? We paid 60 at a private place and got amazing pics. 




VLW said:


> Aww ladies your stories gave me goosebumps just reading them! I'm swaying more towards us having a boy for some reason but I think that might be because others think it's a boy so it's in my head now plus my hubby is star wars, batman, superman etc mad so it's going to be dressed head to toe in outfits like that if it is a boy god help the poor thing (and me) haha.
> 
> I think I'm stressing myself out as I haven't felt any movements, not that I can be sure of anyway. I've text my midwife to see if I can get an earlier scan to put my mind at rest.
> 
> Exciting Tina, it's weirdly exciting to receive your meds and get going isn't it ha. Not long to go now xx


----------



## VLW

Thanks babies, no I have no idea about placenta but will defo ask at the s an on Saturday. I text my midwife to ask if it's normal and she yes it can be up to 24 weeks till you start to feel movement. I just have to be patient ha. 
Wasn't going to get a 3D one done.

When is test day? Sending lots of baby dust xx


----------



## tinadecember

How many weeks are you now vicky? I didn't feel anything until close to 20 weeks and I literally felt one movement then didn't feel anything else until a couple of weeks later. 

I bought an angelsounds doppler, here's the amazon link.. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelsound...59834352&sr=8-1&keywords=angel+sounds+doppler and it was my saviour during early pregnancy when movements were difficult to feel. At close to 20 weeks you'd definitely hear a heartbeat. Think I was using mine from like 10 weeks! 

Babies, I am so excited to see if you're pregnant! Can't believe how calm you are and that you haven't tested yet. 

My meds appointment went well, start Norithesterone today. 3 tablets a day for 10 days and then my baseline is on 19th April. 

xx


----------



## babies7777

Test day is Saturday, but I'm testing on Friday.
I made sure I couldn't test early by only getting one test pack lol.


----------



## VLW

Thanks Tina I'm 20 weeks on Saturday so 19+3 at the moment. I did feel some weird things last night in bed like my stomach was rumbling/gurgling but it wasn't my stomach and some like wave type feelings which I have felt a bit today aswell.
We got given a Doppler actually and I think everytime I have used it I have found the heartbeat I used it last night just to check its still there ha. I try not to use it too much tbh.

Ooh brill you have your baseline scan date already least you can begin a countdown! How you feeling? 

Babies you're doing well I think I tested 5dpt and got a positive. How many dpt are you now? Not long to go only 3 more sleeps xx


----------



## babies7777

I'm 12dpo today. Keeping everything crossed. Friday can't come soon enough.
The 20 week scan is amazing you can see their little features so much clearer.
Really excited for you.



VLW said:


> Thanks Tina I'm 20 weeks on Saturday so 19+3 at the moment. I did feel some weird things last night in bed like my stomach was rumbling/gurgling but it wasn't my stomach and some like wave type feelings which I have felt a bit today aswell.
> We got given a Doppler actually and I think everytime I have used it I have found the heartbeat I used it last night just to check its still there ha. I try not to use it too much tbh.
> 
> Ooh brill you have your baseline scan date already least you can begin a countdown! How you feeling?
> 
> Babies you're doing well I think I tested 5dpt and got a positive. How many dpt are you now? Not long to go only 3 more sleeps xx


----------



## JaneyM

Sounds like baby movement to me VLW. Exciting x

Good luck for Friday babies... Can't remember if it was a FET you had? If so, was it the same batch as your LG? X

Glad your appointment went well yesterday Tina, looks like we'll literally be cycling together if our bodies behave. Transfer early May?

Day 13 of Buserelin injections, still no AF. Why the F does it not turn up when you want it to? Praying that it turns up before my baseline on Monday otherwise I think it will be delayed x


----------



## ES89

Aw bet that's an amazing feeling Vicky &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; Bet you can't wait till the 20 week scan! 
Goodluck for Friday babies! Everything crossed for you &#128522; 
That would be good if you both went through your cycles together Tina and Janey. 
Waiting for af to arrive, anyone else's cycle delayed after an ivf cycle? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, Vicky that sounds like baby movement to me! It's tough with your first baby because you don't know what you're looking out for. I remember it feeling like flutters, like when you go over a hill in a car and you get that strange feeling. Great news that you can find the heartbeat, it's definitely in there haha! 

Janey, yes we will be transferring early May with any luck! Any sign of your period yet? 

ES, I think my period was pretty much on time after IVF. Sorry she is making you wait :( 

xx


----------



## ES89

I bled a few days after Egg retrieval, I'm guessing because I didn't carry on with the meds (progesterone). I'm on day 29 now n I usually go 25-27 days. I can ask at my appointment today &#128522; xx


----------



## babies7777

Thank you! No we didn't have any frosties from our first c6cle
This was a fresh cycle.


JaneyM said:


> Sounds like baby movement to me VLW. Exciting x
> 
> Good luck for Friday babies... Can't remember if it was a FET you had? If so, was it the same batch as your LG? X
> 
> Glad your appointment went well yesterday Tina, looks like we'll literally be cycling together if our bodies behave. Transfer early May?
> 
> Day 13 of Buserelin injections, still no AF. Why the F does it not turn up when you want it to? Praying that it turns up before my baseline on Monday otherwise I think it will be delayed x


----------



## tinadecember

Any news babies? Have you caved yet?

xx


----------



## babies7777

Still hanging in there. Everything crossed for Friday.
How u doing with the north?


tinadecember said:


> Any news babies? Have you caved yet?
> 
> xx


----------



## tinadecember

Doing okay, your post has just reminded me I need to take my second tablet haha. I keep forgetting to take them, that's the only problem! No side effects which is good news.

Did you have any side effects?

Well done for holding out on the testing! xx


----------



## ES89

Just a quick update ladies, looks like we will be doing a medicated FET end of May/June. I have got to ring up on the first day of Af on my cycle after next. Doctor said our 6 embryos are really good grades and he was really pleased with how the cycle went. Anyone tell me what drugs you take during the cycle? more Injections? xx


----------



## JaneyM

ES, I'm glad you've got a date to work towards. I'm doing a medicated FET now.
So I started DG which is injecting with Buserelin on CD 22, baseline scan 11th April. Which is 19 days after starting DG.
If all goes to plan on Monday, I'll get phone call from embryologist to tell me when I can start stimms, nurse said probably 12th which will be progynova 1 tablet 3 times a day. 
Still continuing Buserelin, then Day 12 of progynova it's a scan.
Day 15 start cyclogest pessaries. 
Day 17 stop Buserelin. 
Day 21 ET.

Hope this helps x

No Tina, no bloody sign of the witch. I hate her!!! DH telling me not to worry but running out of time x


----------



## babies7777

No I was fine too. Everything crossed for you.



tinadecember said:


> Doing okay, your post has just reminded me I need to take my second tablet haha. I keep forgetting to take them, that's the only problem! No side effects which is good news.
> 
> Did you have any side effects?
> 
> Well done for holding out on the testing! xx


----------



## babies7777

So I caved. Lol. Said to dh last night should we test and agreed at 14dpo it would be accurate. Needed to pee so bad but waited until 4am when I had to go. Was so nervous doing the test as It seemed to take ages, just over 2 mins lol. Then it came up with the magical words. Bfp. :bfp:
I keep staring at the test lol. Need to try and get back to sleep before my lo is up for the day.
Thanks so much for all the support and I'm keeping everything crossed for healthy pregnancies for us all.

X


----------



## tinadecember

:D :D :D woohoo babies!! Congratulations. I am over the moon for you all, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. 

ES, my FET was a natural one so I can't help you but fortunately you have Janey who is going through it right now. 

Janey, what happens if your AF doesn't come in time? Will everything have to be re-scheduled?

xx


----------



## babies7777

Thank you!



tinadecember said:


> :D :D :D woohoo babies!! Congratulations. I am over the moon for you all, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> ES, my FET was a natural one so I can't help you but fortunately you have Janey who is going through it right now.
> 
> Janey, what happens if your AF doesn't come in time? Will everything have to be re-scheduled?
> 
> xx


----------



## ES89

Congratulations babies! So pleased for you! Xxx
Thanks Janey, that is a big help! I remember you saying it's long winded but the doctor did say it's better for me as I don't always ovulate the same time and they will be able transfer at exactly the right time. you still have stimulate your ovaries then? Is it just not as intense as a fresh cycle? Sorry this is all questions I should have asked whilst at the clinic but when you are there I find you go blank hahahaha xx


----------



## nicijones

Babies huge massive congratulations! A very happy and healthy 9 months! Xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thanks so much everyone.
Just spoken to the Hewett and got my scan booked. Can't wait to see our baby or babies.
Tons of baby dust for all. X


----------



## JaneyM

Congratulations babies a H & H 9 months x

Sorry ES, didn't mean Stimms, meant HRT which is the progynova. I did SP for my fresh cycle, so this is long for me but doesn't seem as intense, obviously a bit easier as there is no EC. But seems ok apart from the fact I'm late, now 4 days... So starting to worry. I've put 7lb on and feel bloated but not in pain. I've done a bit of research and Dr Green said a lot of clinics now prefer Medicated as they can pinpoint your cycle exactly rather than waiting for ovulation in a natural. 

Called Hewitt this morning and I've got to call on Monday if I've not come on by then. Not sure Tina, probably will be late with HRT, and will continue with Buserelin until she shows up. Praying that this is my body's way of ensuring it's ready for our little bean x


----------



## ES89

Yer so did I which is why I thought it sounded long too but yer the no stress of EC will make things a lot easier hopefully! I hope af turns up soon for you! I'm still waiting to come on too xx


----------



## JaneyM

Looks like wearing white underwear, putting white sheets on the bed, wearing DH pjs & calling the Hewitt made AF arrive. So relieved... was saying to DH, we worry about every stage don't we? Next is if DR is working! Hope everyone else is ok. Happy Friday, hope you all have a fab weekend x


----------



## babies7777

Yay, Janey. Great news. The cycle we started af was the latest dhe had ever been too. Fingers crossed for you!




JaneyM said:


> Looks like wearing white underwear, putting white sheets on the bed, wearing DH pjs & calling the Hewitt made AF arrive. So relieved... was saying to DH, we worry about every stage don't we? Next is if DR is working! Hope everyone else is ok. Happy Friday, hope you all have a fab weekend x


----------



## babies7777

Just realised, I know all your names by your user name except ES. Lol. I'm Isabella "waves"


----------



## ES89

That's good news Janey! Maybe I should try wearing white too &#128514;&#128514; as much as I hate af, I hate her even more when she keeps me waiting haha! 
Think it's good we know each other by name and not just by user name xx


----------



## JaneyM

Do it ES... When were you due on? She's a b***h. So, you've got 2 more bleeds to get through before you can start medicated FET? 

I'm so glad I came on, otherwise was going to resort to BD!!!! X


----------



## ES89

I'm on day 31, usually have a 26-27 day cycle but the doctor said the other day it might take some time for my body to sort itself back out. Do you actually count the bleed after EC af? I started bleeding on day 19 but yer 2 more bleeds, ring up the clinic on day 1 of the second bleed xx


----------



## VLW

Congrats babies that's brilliant news! We had our 20 week scan today and everything is fine  
So exciting ladies your all so close now, will be following you all can't wait to see the rest of your bfp's xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Congrats babies. Well we rang up today as its cd1 so all ready for our second fet. I've been reading up about chemical pregnancies and some said they asked for progesterone pessaries for the 2ww what's do you all reckon? Should I ring up on Monday and ask for them? I guess they would have to speak with a dr first though wouldn't they? I just want the little Frosties to have every chance. Hope everyone's cycles are going well and you all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## JaneyM

So pleased for you VLW, was it amazing to see LO? They have changed so much at that point and now the worrying about all the testing subsides. Half way, yippee, have you started the nursery and buying bits yet? X

ES, I'm not sure but thinking about it - if there was no IVF - if you bled after ovulation (which is at EC) it would count as an AF? Right? Any signs yet? Hope it happens soon as it's really frustrating x

Oh great news Rachel, I know I'm medicated but on my documentation we have to take progynova (HRT) and cyclogest (progesterone) through the 2ww and if fortunate enough to get a BFP, right the way up to 12 weeks. Might be worth asking if you feel it's going to make the difference for you x

Baseline scan for me tomorrow, still bleeding which makes me feel cringeworthy for the scanner, but hey ho all in the name of having a LO.


----------



## ES89

I counted it as AF but now I'm just wondering what the hell is going on as I'm 6-8 days late &#128532;&#128547; could it possible have something to do with the follicles they weren't able to retrieve because of my ovary dropping? Or maybe it's just my body trying to regulate itself? 
Good luck tomorrow Janey, remember they see that kind of stuff every day but yer isn't comfortable for us xx


----------



## VLW

Hi Janey it was amazing! Started decorating the nursery and buying bits. 

Hope tomorrow goes well, don't worry about af and the scan they're no doubt used to it. Plus if that's what you have to do then so be it &#55357;&#56842; Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls

Sorry for being AWOL, I have been away for the weekend to the lakes and it's like being underground! The signal is awful. 

Babies, great to find out your "human" name haha! My daughter's middle name is Isabella, I love it <3 We are considering Isobel is we are lucky enough to have another. 

Janey, woohoo for AF arriving!! Good luck at your baseline. I am sure everything will be fine.

Vicky, so happy that everything was fine at the scan, have you had any more twinges that feel like the baby moving? I take it you didn't find out the sex? 

Rachel, what date is your FET likely to be? It's looking like there's going to be a few of us in the 2WW together :D :D 

Ellie, any sign of your AWOL period? 

Day 8 of Norithesterone here, having some cramps like AF is desperate to come but obviously the tablets are preventing it. Got my baseline a week today to start stims!

xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hope everyone is well. I need some advice.

Baseline went well yesterday all ready for next stage, was excited and start pills for HRT on Friday. All relaxed then BAM, letter on doorstep from GP to say I'm due for a smear. Totally forgot about it, last time it was discussed was in December, since then a lot has happened and I've forgotten about it. I don't even make a note of when I had a smear so knew it was before our fresh cycle in 2013. 
Called the Hewitt centre and they have given 2 options.

So my question is: do I leave my smear until hopefully we have a baby which will be early 2017? Or do I have a smear on Friday? (I start taking my HRT on Friday, so Hewitt centre said don't take the pills before you go.) Obviously, it won't affect lining as there is no lining, but if there are abnormalities it will delay cycle.

My head is spinning, just as I get over one hurdle there's another. In my head I'm thinking buserelin will affect test and show abnormalities, but OH said not to worry, all previous smears have been clear. Feeling so emotional!!!!


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hope you had a lovely time away. The lakes are lovely aren't they. Transfer will probably be around the 25th hopefully. When is everyone else look like?? Xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Janey I wouldn't know what to suggest. I would probably have it done and hope for the best. But that's just my opinion. Whatever you decide will be the best for you xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I would personally have it done too but mention to the nurse what medications you are on and she should be able to advise you on whether it will have an effect on your smear test results. 

Rachel, our transfer should be the first week in May all being well 

xx


----------



## ES89

Yer id still have it done but mention the medication. Period is still AWOL! Emotions are everywhere, completely broke down in work today for no reason what so ever! Hopefully that's a sign that she's coming!! Xx


----------



## ES89

FINALLY spotting! Af should be here full flow tomorrow. Anyone watch one born every minute? Always find it strange seeing womens on tv knowing I've been there xx


----------



## babies7777

Hope whatever u decide it is ok. I think I would have it dine too, buy it is a tough decision. If u have never had probs with them before tho hopefully will be same this time.


JaneyM said:


> Hope everyone is well. I need some advice.
> 
> Baseline went well yesterday all ready for next stage, was excited and start pills for HRT on Friday. All relaxed then BAM, letter on doorstep from GP to say I'm due for a smear. Totally forgot about it, last time it was discussed was in December, since then a lot has happened and I've forgotten about it. I don't even make a note of when I had a smear so knew it was before our fresh cycle in 2013.
> Called the Hewitt centre and they have given 2 options.
> 
> So my question is: do I leave my smear until hopefully we have a baby which will be early 2017? Or do I have a smear on Friday? (I start taking my HRT on Friday, so Hewitt centre said don't take the pills before you go.) Obviously, it won't affect lining as there is no lining, but if there are abnormalities it will delay cycle.
> 
> My head is spinning, just as I get over one hurdle there's another. In my head I'm thinking buserelin will affect test and show abnormalities, but OH said not to worry, all previous smears have been clear. Feeling so emotional!!!!


----------



## babies7777

Ladies' I'm worried.
So on Tuesday morning started with a sharp pain on left hand side. Felt like cyst pain, but sitting, lying down etc nothing was making it stop. Called the clinic and the nurse phoned me back to come in and be checked. I was 4days5. The doctor examined my stomach and said it would be too early to see anything on the ultrasound and that if it was ectopic it was far too early to be causing a problem. She did an ultrasound and said the womb lining was nice and thick and they could see a little bit of blood near the ovary probably from egg collection which may have been causing the pain but she didn't think it was enough. The cyst I had drained before the IVF was there again, but only small so she didn't think it was that. She said they would just have to wait and see and hope to see in the ultrasound at 7 weeks and sent me home. The vag ultrasound was painful whenever she turned the wand to the left and by the time I had got home the pain was so much worse. Guessing because they had moved things in there, not sure. She had told me to take paracetamol and I had to it was so bad. Dh had to work from home to watch my lo as I was in bed in bad pain. The paracetamol kicked in after two doses and overnight the pain lessened to a manageable level. I had done a test that morning before the pain started a frer and two clear lines. I decided to test again the next morning and the line took ages to show, but eventually did. The next day it hurt a bit but no where as much so I just took it easy. Decided to test again this morning. Woke up with really sharp trapped wind pains probably due to the progestrone suppositories at 1am. 3 hours from last wee, and the line is much fainter than it has been. I really don't know what is going on. Did the corpus lut cyst burst? Is it ectopic? Chemical? Is it fine and for some reason the frer is not picking it up as well? I did another test 4 hours later and still same. I'm really worried now. I phoned a different private clinic and just got a beta hcg blood test done. Hopefully will find out the results today. I don't know what to think.


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god babies, I am so sorry that you're going through all of this. I don't know what to say... I've never experienced an ectopic but do know someone who had one and she was literally doubled over in pain. I hope that everything is fine and your LO is snuggling in :( 

I had a scan at just over 5 weeks and a tiny little blob could be seen in my uterus on an internal. Can't you get a private scan to put your mind at rest?

xx


----------



## babies7777

I was thinking that too getting one done next week. The doctor at the Hewett was adament u wouldn't be able to see anything earlier than the ultrasound they had me booked in for and it woukd just worry me more if they couldn't see anything so wouldn't change me appointment. That was before the lighter tests tho so I'm thinking it is a good idea, but will have to get it done somewhere else. I am just keeping everything crossed the blood test comes back in the normal range. It is just a blood test tho not a doctor consultation so will have to google what is the normal range. I had heard stories of the test fading coz the hormone levels were high. Hoping it is just that. What is making me worry tho is I did a clearblue digi on 14dpo it said 1-2. I tested again on the 16dpo it still said 1-2. When I was pregnant with my lo it said 2-3 on 16dpo. I tested again with yhe digi on Tuesday and it still said 1-2 and yesterday still said 1-2 I know they are not 100 percent accurate, but it was with my lo so is making me worry even more. I have one more clearblue digi to use for Saturday but I am just driving myself nuts worrying and testing. I only tested twice with my lo and never had any problems. I have the worst tension headache. This is so worrying.


tinadecember said:


> Oh god babies, I am so sorry that you're going through all of this. I don't know what to say... I've never experienced an ectopic but do know someone who had one and she was literally doubled over in pain. I hope that everything is fine and your LO is snuggling in :(
> 
> I had a scan at just over 5 weeks and a tiny little blob could be seen in my uterus on an internal. Can't you get a private scan to put your mind at rest?
> 
> xx


----------



## babies7777

Here are my frer tests. The ones from today look so much lighter.
 



Attached Files:







pregnancylinesprogression2016smallpic.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tinadecember

I won't lie to you hunni, they do look lighter but that doesn't mean that everything isn't fine! You can definitely see something before 7 weeks, just like you can get a positive before your official test day but the hospital urge you not to test before then. We saw a heartbeat before 7 weeks so the doctor is bullshitting you! 
If it is gonna put your mind at rest, which is massively important in early pregnancy then I say go for it and book a private scan 

When do you get your bloods back?

x


----------



## babies7777

Hopefully by 5. Counting down the hours. Just got my first midwife appointment in tbe post. So hope I get to go to it. I haven't had any cramps ot bleeding so hope there is hope.


tinadecember said:


> I won't lie to you hunni, they do look lighter but that doesn't mean that everything isn't fine! You can definitely see something before 7 weeks, just like you can get a positive before your official test day but the hospital urge you not to test before then. We saw a heartbeat before 7 weeks so the doctor is bullshitting you!
> If it is gonna put your mind at rest, which is massively important in early pregnancy then I say go for it and book a private scan
> 
> When do you get your bloods back?
> 
> x


----------



## ES89

Omg babies, so sorry your going through all this. I hope they ring you soon with results. Id definitely try get a private scan if you can. Hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank you! 
I really hope so too. Will see what the number is and then see about a scan.


----------



## tinadecember

I hope you get the call back today, waiting around is horrible. You're right, no cramps or bleeding is a great sign! x


----------



## nicijones

Hey babies! 
Keeping everything and more crossed for u! Xxxx


----------



## babies7777

Just got the results. It was 38.1 IU/L. It falls into the 3 to 4 week pregnancy bracket. I'm only 5 weeks today but a woman in another thread got over 2000 by 5 weeks.


----------



## ES89

Surely everyone is different babies, stay positive. What happens now?? Xxx


----------



## babies7777

I have been told unless hcg is 2000 you can't see anything on an ultrasound. My main fear is to ensure it is not ectopic, but the Hewett said they would not scan me again until my 7 week appointment.
My head says that because the tests have got lighter, something is changing. Maybe my body is just sorting whatever is wrong out. 
I have to wait to start bleeding or wait for more pain to see if its ectopic. 
If the worst happens it will be the end of the road for us. I'm 36, so not over the hill entirely, but dh sperm is bad and we definitely don't have the money for another cycle. We already took a loan out for the last cycle so I will just have to accept my miracle ICSI baby is the only one we can have. I am blessed beyond belief to have her. There were ladies on this thread who never got their miracle so I can't let myself feel upset. It is hard though when you are given hope. I wish the test had just been negative if I was just going to lose them/it anyway.

Anyone know if taking progestrone suppos could be stopping me from bleeding and delaying the enevitable?

I have googled, but the consenus seems to be it doesn't because people can start their period after a failed cycle while still taking it. I wonder though if getting a bfp and still taking it makes a difference. I don't know. Just trying to understand why there has been no spotting if my levels are so low.


----------



## tinadecember

:( Babies, I am so sorry that there's all of this uncertainty. Any update this morning?

I was taking the suppositories and started bleeding 6 days after transfer even though I was taking them so yes you can still bleed whilst on them. 
I had a miscarriage before I had Evie and didn't bleed, I had to go in for a D&C instead. 

Can't you get your bloods repeated in 48 hours to see if they're doubling? That's the only thing I can think of suggesting 

x


----------



## babies7777

No change this morning. It would be another 78.00 for the blood test and we are really tight with money at the moment. Going to get another packof frers and test tomorrow to see what tje line is doing. 
I wonder if the pain was the corpus luth cyst and doing tje ultrasound popped it and that is why the hcg fell. I read that if u are taking progestrone supps it can hang on until the placenta kicks in. But I could just be grasping at straws.


tinadecember said:


> :( Babies, I am so sorry that there's all of this uncertainty. Any update this morning?
> 
> I was taking the suppositories and started bleeding 6 days after transfer even though I was taking them so yes you can still bleed whilst on them.
> I had a miscarriage before I had Evie and didn't bleed, I had to go in for a D&C instead.
> 
> Can't you get your bloods repeated in 48 hours to see if they're doubling? That's the only thing I can think of suggesting
> 
> x


----------



## tinadecember

It's disgusting how much they charge to take blood!! You'd think your GP will give you one anyway just to ease the stress on both of you.


----------



## JaneyM

Oh babies, my fingers are crossed that your little embryo is just snuggling in. I too had a scan at about 6 weeks at the Hewitt for my fresh cycle as they thought the pains I was getting was ectopic. So I'd be on the phone again to them saying it's causing too much stress, you might get more support if you push it.

Yippee ES, did your AF finally arrive? Happy for you chick, only one more to go, it will soon be here. X

Well, I finally calmed down and went to see the nurse this morning, explained the situation and she's done my smear. She put notes on the sample so the laboratory can assess with all the information, should get the results within 10 days if not, I have to call them. Step 2 started for us today, now taking 3 progynova (HRT) tablets a day on top of my 1 injection of buserelin. Now countdown for step 3 which is scan day in 10 days. 

Rachel/ Tina, I think you'll both be before me for transfer. All being well, my transfer date is 5th May.


----------



## ES89

That's awful babies!! The while situation must be so stressful and disheartening. If be in bits! 
Yes Janey, AF finally arrived yesterday, 36 days cycle compared to my normal 25-27! Talk about torment haha. 
When did you start injecting? Medicated fet is really long isn't it!! From what u told me with timings/drugs etc I estimated a July transfer xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Phew, thank god she arrived otherwise it just causes you more stress.

I'm not going to lie, it's long! I think it's 6 weeks from first injection which starts day 21 ish. I started injecting 24th March I think. Granted, they've added a few days on too to make sure that they don't get a bottle neck in the clinic. Taking forever but DH is telling me it's right for us.... All happening perfectly x so this is your first IVF really? I mean transfer? And your first baby? X


----------



## tinadecember

Evening ladies! 

Ellie, woohoo for AF arriving! Great news, now you can start the countdown to your next AF, one step closer to your FET! 

Janey, I have been given the beginning of May as an expected transfer time so I think we will be transferring around the same time you know! It feels like you've been injecting forever!! You'll get there :) 

I've finished my norithesterone now, today is day 1 without any tablets. How long did you girls find it took for your AF to come after stopping it? Just hope my AF comes before Tuesday then my baseline doesn't have to be put back. Should be starting stims on Tuesday all being well 

X


----------



## babies7777

5 days for me


tinadecember said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Ellie, woohoo for AF arriving! Great news, now you can start the countdown to your next AF, one step closer to your FET!
> 
> Janey, I have been given the beginning of May as an expected transfer time so I think we will be transferring around the same time you know! It feels like you've been injecting forever!! You'll get there :)
> 
> I've finished my norithesterone now, today is day 1 without any tablets. How long did you girls find it took for your AF to come after stopping it? Just hope my AF comes before Tuesday then my baseline doesn't have to be put back. Should be starting stims on Tuesday all being well
> 
> X


----------



## babies7777

Here are my tests from this morning. The frer is even fainter so I think it is only a matter of time. I have stopped taking the progestrone incase it was stopping the bleeding.
I am scared as never experienced this before. Just hope it is quick and as painless of possible. Main thing I hope is I can stay at home and don't need to go to the hospital. I have had enough of hospitals.

Best wishes for your cycles. I will pop on from time to time to see how you are all doing.

x
 



Attached Files:







lasttestssmall.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tinadecember

:( babies I am so sorry that you are going through this. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better but just know that we are all here for you. 

My period arrived this morning, 4 days after stopping the Norithesterone. Baseline is tomorrow :D I'm expecting stims will start tomorrow or Wednesday. 

x


----------



## babies7777

Thanks. I started spotting brown when I wiped over the weekend and now this morning it is more red. Hopefully that means I can do this without medicine. 

Yay for af. I had my scan on the Friday af came and started stimms on the Sunday. 

I got my daughter her first fish over the weekend. Dory and Nemo. &#9786;


----------



## tinadecember

babies sending you the biggest hugs :( it's not fair that this is happening to you guys. What are you planning to do next? Do you have any embryos frozen? 

Lovely that you got your daughter fish :) We haven't had any pets yet, barely find time to look after myself let alone animals!

x


----------



## JaneyM

Oh babies I'm so so sorry. Will you contact the Hewitt? I'm sure they'll want to check everything. Or book you into EPU. I'm hoping you get another chance at some point in the future. Xx

Yippee Tina, it's great when things happen so you can get started. You're lucky that your AF behaves! Fingers crossed you get to stim as soon as possible. Xxx

Hope everyone's had a good weekend. We've had 2 pregnancies announced in our wider family & one of my NCT mummy friends. Unexpectedly, found it hard as they're due at the same time as my last pregnancy. (I had 2 friends tell me they were due at the same time as me the day after my miscarriage) brought it all back. Felt like it was easier for them in the first place and we've had to fight to get pregnant - and keep it. Life really isn't fair for people fighting for their baby especially their first baby. 
We're on day 4 of progynova, so starting to feel a bit normal, DR made me feel anxious and irritable, only a week until the next scan! X


----------



## babies7777

tinadecember said:


> babies sending you th*[/Be biggest hugs  it's not fair that this is happening to you guys. What are you planning to do next? Do you have any embryos frozen?
> 
> Lovely that you got your daughter fish  We haven't had any pets yet, barely find time to look after myself let alone animals!
> 
> x*

*

No frosties. We definitely can't do ivf again. 
Maybe in a couple of years try a round of iui with donor sperm. But I have heard u need several rounds which we couldn't do so it would be a long shot.
Also looked at embryo donation. When couples are complete with their family, but have extra they can give them to a clinic for other parents. It is more in countries where they can't legally destroy embryos. 
But no money for anything right now and for a long time.*


----------



## babies7777

JaneyM said:


> Oh babies I'm so so sorry. Will you contact the Hewitt? I'm sure they'll want to check everything. Or book you into EPU. I'm hoping you get another chance at some point in the future. Xx
> 
> Yippee Tina, it's great when things happen so you can get started. You're lucky that your AF behaves! Fingers crossed you get to stim as soon as possible. Xxx
> 
> Hope everyone's had a good weekend. We've had 2 pregnancies announced in our wider family & one of my NCT mummy friends. Unexpectedly, found it hard as they're due at the same time as my last pregnancy. (I had 2 friends tell me they were due at the same time as me the day after my miscarriage) brought it all back. Felt like it was easier for them in the first place and we've had to fight to get pregnant - and keep it. Life really isn't fair for people fighting for their baby especially their first baby.
> We're on day 4 of progynova, so starting to feel a bit normal, DR made me feel anxious and irritable, only a week until the next scan! X

They told me at the scan last week they were not an accute centre and I shouldn't go there and go to a hospital if I had any more problems. There is no way I'm sitting in a and e for hours with my little one. 
I have my ultrasound appointment with them next week so plan to keep that appointment and have them scan me to check everything gone. I paid them 6500 so its the least they can do in my opinion.


----------



## tinadecember

It's such a shitty situation babies, I can sympathise with you on the money side of things. We've spent about 14 grand now all in all and we have nothing to show for it as yet. It's sickening handing that much money over, we might not feel as bad if we had our take home baby at the end of it. 

Janey, sorry that there has been so many pregnancy announcements. My sister and her partner are really broody but she won't try until we get our BFP. I told her not to dare put her life on hold for the sake of keeping me happy and that I would be so happy for her if she was pregnant but she's having none of it.


----------



## JaneyM

Babies I didn't go to A&E in Feb, I got GP appointment & they referred me to EPU, to scan and do follow ups. I really feel for you as it's the unknown of what's happening inside & you just want to know. X

Thanks Tina, I'm ok, just think IF is so unfair. I feel like my whole life is on hold again... waiting waiting and feels like others just get it given to them & they carry on as normal. Sorry I'm not as bitter as I sound lol x


----------



## tinadecember

Be as bitter sounding as you like! nobody knows what suffering from IF is like unless you have gone through it yourself. I suppose it's like depression in a way, nobody knows that you are dealing with it on the inside and it's a situation you can't really talk to people about so you just suffer in silence. That's why I am so glad that I have you girls to talk to otherwise I'd literally go insane. 

x


----------



## babies7777

Called the gps. They have put me down for a telephone consultation and can then ask to be referred to the epu. 
I called the epu too and they wont see u until you are 6 weeks so the appointment would likely be the end of the week if the gp refers me. I'm not deluding myself to think there is a chance but should make sure everything is ok in there. I was just going to wait for the Liverpool hospital appointment next week but guess if I can see the epu this week and then liverpool scan me next week can make sure everything is going back to normal.

I know what u both mean about preg annoucements. I heard one over the weekend and while I don't begrudge them at all a part of u wonders why it is so easy for some people. She got preg 2nd month of trying.


----------



## tinadecember

Babies, I hope everything is okay at your appointments and you don't have to go down the D and C route, I don't think you will mind you if you are bleeding. It's so unfair, I hope you and your OH are going to be okay. 

I'm in bed feeling so sorry for myself because my period cramps are really strong. I'm dosed up on paracetamol and ibuprofen but nothing is touching it! Just 13 hours to go until baseline. I'll update in the morning ladies, here's hoping there's a good number of follies 

X


----------



## JaneyM

I'm glad you're hopefully not having to wait Babies. Thinking of you x

Good luck for your baseline today Tina. Hope it all goes well. Think lining needs to be under 4mm x


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls,

so I have to go back on Thursday for another scan. I thought that may be the case because I only started bleeding 24 hours ago and my lining is still 8mm. Hopefully it will have thinned enough by Thursday to start stims 

x


----------



## babies7777

Everything crossed for Thursday. I started stimms on day 3.

Got an appointment tomorrow at epu near me. Thanks Janey for mentioning it. I was just going to wait but I'm glad I didn't. Still red blood but not any heavier and its watery red. Af is usually thicker for me especially day 2. I guess there is still time but think best to get checked.


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks babies, 

See this is where problems are gonna arise with everyone being on Norithesterone. Normally on CD1 you would call the womens and they would schedule your baseline for CD3/4 but because they give you a scan date in advance now you can be on any cycle day when you go in which for me is CD2. I literally only started bleeding properly yesterday at about 11am after spotting in the morning 

x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi ladies babies I hope you get to the bottom of things one way or another. Tina your getting closer. So I tested today for ovulation and the clear blue is an empty circle but the internet cheapie is a deffinate positive. Just don't know what to do. I ovulate on day 12 which will be tomorrow. I don't hold much hope with the clear blue tests. Should I treat the Internet cheapie as my positive??


----------



## rachel543_uk

How do I post a pic??


----------



## tinadecember

I use photobucket to post pics Rachel, if you create an account and upload a picture it will give you a link to post to forums. 

You're not having much luck with the clear blue tests are you! Are you having symptoms to suggest ovulation is close?

x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yep all the signs are there like every month!! When I've searched on the net ppl say they don't use them as their no good!!


----------



## rachel543_uk

We got a smiley when I got home boom!!


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo for the smiley!! Great news Rachel 

Had quite a bit of cramping and bleeding this afternoon, hopefully my lining is shedding nicely X


----------



## babies7777

Back from epu.
Couldn't see anything and lining back to normal which considering I have not bled much at all and no clots makes me even more sure it was ectopic and my body managed it last Tuesday. Only thing that explains the intense pain and how from that point the tests got lighter and lighter. Glad to have closure.

Yay for positive Rachel. Best wishes for your fet.
Good news Tina for your lining.


----------



## JaneyM

Oh babies... I'm heartbroken for you. I know how you feel to have that hope and it be cruelly taken away. Sending lots of love and I hope in the future you get to try again x 

Yippee Rachel, that's excellent. I did read your comments earlier and thought oh no not again. Exciting, only a few days to wait for you. Natural is so easier... especially if you get your smiley!!! x

Oh Tina, how frustrating but at least it sounds like it's full flow, imagine if you were waiting for AF to show her face! Fingers crossed you get the go ahead for stims tomorrow xx We should be very close if all goes well for us x 

Day 5 of progynova and the discharge is ridiculous (TMI) only 12 more injections and 9 days until bum bullets.... feel like an emotional druggy! So glad I don't have to do this full time x


----------



## tinadecember

Babies, sending you all my love. So sorry that this journey has ended for you but I am happy that you're happy that you have some closure. 

Janey, transfer is creeping closer!! Excited to hopefully be going through the 2WW with you. 

Back at the womens this morning girls, just hope my lining is co-operating and is now thin enough to start stims otherwise I can see them cancelling this cycle because today is CD4. 

I'll update as soon as I am back 

x


----------



## ES89

I'm so sorry babies, this journey can be so cruel at times. 
How long till transfer Rachel? How are you doing Janey? Any side effects from the drugs?
Good luck today Tina! Hope it goes to plan and you can start stimming. 
Nothing happening with me atm, enjoying/planning things before I start FET next cycle xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

So sorry babies but good that you do not need a procedure. Have some together time with hubs. Time fingers crossed for today. Transfer is on Monday just got to wait for the calls. Do you girls recommend anything to help with lining and implantation just abit worried with have a cp with the last fet xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I've heard beetroot juice helps with thickening the lining Rachel, might be worth a shot! 

My appointment went well, my lining is now nice and thin and I can start stims tonight :D :D I am happy! 

They are being cautious because my meds have been increased so want me to be scanned on Tuesday and Friday of next week and will make a decision then whether to carry on with 3 ampules of Merional or reduce it to 2. Out of curiosity girls.. how many ampules were you guys on when you did a fresh cycle?

x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Tina that's brill news so happy that you can carry on. I'm not too sure what we had when we did our cycle I so wish I'd of written it all down xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Yippee Tina, that's brilliant news. So happy for you to get started! 
I'm sure I was on 2 amps of merional & we had 19 eggs, 11 fertilised and 3 made to blasto... I think! X

Hey ES, good idea, get lots of cheeses and alcohol in and then you'll be ready to battle through. No real side effects as such, although now I'm on estrogen, I feel much better. Lots of discharge yuk... And headaches have subsided, felt out of sorts on just buserelin and was hot all the time, but OH thought it might just be my head spinning thinking too much!!! Haha... It will be here for you know it for you guys x

Rachel I've heard the big O is good for lining too, gets the blood pumping around the area!!! Just in case you don't like beetroot. So jealous of natural cycle :( will be thinking of you on Monday. Do you know what grade it is? X


----------



## ES89

Brilliant news Tina! I was on 2 amps. Definitely the right amount for me. Hopefully 3 amps will give ur ovaries a kick start n perhaps then they will drop you to 2. 
Yer getting it all out of my system and enjoying myself! Oh really loads of ewcm, I had loads on my fresh cycle! 
Goodluck for Monday Rachel! Hope everything goes smoothly xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I was on 2 amps the first time around. We had over 20 follies at baseline but by the time EC came around only 8 of them were mature enough and we ended up with 2 making it to day 5. My hope is that the other 12 follies that didn't mature last time will be given that extra kick in the bum and grow big enough for collection time. I felt that my first cycle was a let down! I was prescribed 3 ampules to begin with and then it was lowered at baseline because I had lots of follies. 

Janey, have you been given an estimated date for transfer? If all goes to plan we are looking at 2nd May for egg collection and 7th May for transfer Hope we can be in the 2WW together! I am still going to try and push Mark to transfer 2 this time, it's gonna take a lot of persuading mind you. He seems dead set against it, I however want this to be our last go and if we can increase our chances by putting 2 back then I am willing to give it a go. 

Ellie, definitely enjoy yourself before transfer comes along, it'll be here so soon! I am on my 2nd week of no alcohol. I love a glass of wine in the evenings after work but that's completely off the cards now. 

Vicky, how you doing my dear? I imagine you've got a lovely big bump now :D 

x


----------



## VLW

Hey ladies I'm still popping on here from time to time to catch up on where you are all up to. Your all so close now, I have everything crossed for you ladies. 
I'm doing well only a small bump so far, all going well though Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Good luck for transfer today Rachel... hoping for an easy 2ww for you & a well behaving embryo xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Ohhh is it transfer day today Rachel? Sending you so much good luck xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

It's sure was girls everything went well now the waiting game starts!! Hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Well done Rachel. Relax and just take a day at a time. Get munching those Brazil nuts!


----------



## tinadecember

eeek Rachel amazing news :D Did you transfer just one? Crossing my fingers that it works for you guys 

Janey, how are you getting on with the meds? 

I have my first scan this morning following starting stims. Hoping that we have some good progress and the follies are reacting well to the meds. 

x


----------



## ES89

Everything crossed for you Rachel! 
Hope your scan goes well Tina! Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck today Tina finger crossed your bodies reacting well to them. Yeah we had one put bk. We got progesterone pessaries so that's something to put my mind at rest £50 later. Who'd of thought a few bullets would cost that!! How many Brazil nuts are you meant to eat? I had about 5 last night. Just chilling today and may go bk to work tomorrow xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Rachel, no idea on the brazil nut scenario, I can't eat them anyway... My throat closes over whenever I do haha! 

Scan went "okay" Well.. I never know what to make of it because they aren't very detailed with their findings. 
I was lay there and I kept hearing her say "less than 10" "another less than 10" and then when we sat down she said my biggest follie is 16mm after 5 days, we have 17 in total but quite a few that need to catch up. 

Just wondering girls, did your smaller follies catch up by egg collection? 

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Code:
i really can't remember anything with our first cycle I wish I could so could help you. The good thing is you have big ones some people don't get this far do they. It's still early days I'm sure they will catch up xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Crossing my fingers tightly! xx


----------



## JaneyM

Good luck Rachel. So glad everything went well yesterday. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Tina, I don't want to get your hopes up but I think that is pretty good. I'm sure I had 2 lead follicles at my first scan mm were in the late teens I think. And had lots of others which needed to catch up and was so worried but at ec it was all fine. Did they change your protocol in any way? If not I would see it as a positive?! As if they thought they needed to do more then they would have tweaked it. What time was your scan? I was there at 11am. I always think do I know anyone in the waiting room! Xxx

I've had a brilliant day. I had my scan today, my triple lined lining is beautiful at 10mm, so the nurse said. I was so nervous and worried that it was going too well. But all good start bum bullets on Friday and 6 more injections!!!! 
Comes in 3s, got free parking at the hospital as the barriers were broken and got an all clear report on my smear!!!! Shame I can't get drunk and celebrate a good day.

Nice to see you on here Excited... Congratulations again xxx ;) big kisses

Hope you're ok ES and VLW xxx


----------



## ES89

Pretty sure that's good Tina, those less than 10 will catch up I'm sure. I can't remember my exact numbers, I know it was quite a few but there's a thin line between too many and not enough. The nurse knew from my first scan that I was likely to have FET rather than fresh transfer. Have they kept you on 3 amps? 
Glad your scan went well Janey &#128522;&#128522; when are you having your transfer? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls, hopefully the next few days of stims will help the others to catch up. I think we will end up losing our leading follicle, if it's 16mm already then by EC I can see it being over mature. 

Janey, my scan was at 8.30 so you definitely wouldn't have seen me! I always wonder the same though if I speak to anyone online who is in the waiting room haha! It's probably happened to some of us before now. 
My meds have been kept the same (3 ampules) so I guess if they were unhappy that would have increased it. 
So excited for you Janey, have you got a date now for approx transfer? Great news that your lining is looking nice and thick :D 

I started Cetrotide yesterday, I work 6-2 shifts in work and because my hubby is giving the injections I had to wake him this morning at 5.30 to inject me. He wasn't too happy haha but needs must 

Ellie, how are you keeping? Any idea when your FET is likely to be?

Rachel, how are you after transfer hun? Will you be testing early?

xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

That's good news Janey. Tuna yeah they deff would of changed your meds if they weren't happy with your progress. I feel ok and no won't be testing early after what happened with our last fet. I think I would of coped better if we saw a negative instead of a positive and then bleeding. Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Ah yeah I don't blame you, I think you're doing the best thing by waiting it out. 

Did they give you any indication of what the embryo was like? Hope it's a sticky one for you guys 

x


----------



## ES89

I THINK I will start down reg my cycle start of June if af is my normal amount of days! Got to ring the clinic on day 1 of my next cycle. Did you have to go for a drug appointment with a fet cycle Janey?? 
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## JaneyM

No I didn't have a drug appointment only a consultation (in December... before i knew I was pregnant) but only because it was so long since I had any treatment. I just did a phonecall with a nurse once my drugs arrived to make sure I had everything & to talk to me about administering the injection. I don't live in Liverpool so it was easier. Not long for you ES xxx


----------



## ES89

Weeks are flying by! No I don't live near the clinic either. I'm a 2 hour car journey away! I had a consultation after retrieval and explained why they decided on FET etc and discussed when it was happening so hopefully it's just a matter of day 1 then getting the drugs sent out. How much are they in a FET cycle ? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ellie, I hope you can start at the beginning of June! :D It's only 4 weeks away, these few cycles have flew over. 

x


----------



## JaneyM

Think you'll be same as me then ES, I'm an hour away. Only 2 scans and then transfer. When are you due on? If all goes to plan is 2 months from day 1. 
On my prescription I think about £30. It's 40 days worth of 0.5 miles of buserelin injections, 90 tablets of progynova and 60 cyclogest. Have to say waiting for day 23 from day 1 and start of injections to start of oestrogen have taken forever but now it's flying x

How are you doing Rachel? Is the 2ww being kind to you? Xx

How are the stims going Tina? Is your next scan today or tomorrow? Fingers crossed that they are behaving xxx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Nothing to declare with me girls but I am only 3dp. Hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm on day 8 of stims, my next scan is tomorrow and hopefully I should get a date for collection. I'm thinking it'll be monday then transfer a week on saturday if all is well! 

Rachel, crossing my fingers for you! 

x


----------



## babies7777

Hi ladies you are all getting close now. Exciting. Best wishes to you.
Went for my ultrasound today at liverpool. I had called them and told them everything that had happened but they said to still come for the appointment. Walked in the room and the people had no clue what had happened. Thought I was there for my 7 week scan. What a joke so had to explain all over again. After the scan she asked did I want a follow up with Mr Drakely. I said yes as dh had questions. They then told me I would have to pay to see him again. I said I thought it was free following treatment. They said no because I had got a positive pregnancy test. She said she thought it was a chemical pregnancy which makes sense given the symptoms but my test was positive for over a week later but that is possible too apparantly. I honestly feel like they are all about the money and cant even be bothered once you have paid them. I wish we had gone to another clinic for sure.


----------



## tinadecember

That's disgusting babies! I can't believe what I am reading.. so if you have a chemical then you don't have to pay for a follow up but because you got a positive and then miscarried then you have to shell out for an appointment with him? Talk about zero compassion! 

We were considering going somewhere else because I too think that as soon as they have your money you're just another number but the next closest clinic to us is Manchester and it's not really ideal for scan appointments etc because it's over an hour away. 

I'd definitely be putting a complaint it Babies. 

xx


----------



## babies7777

She said you either go the pregnancy route with the positive test and scan or the non pregnancy route with the follow up appointment. I am disgusted to be honest. I was trying so hard not to cry having to explain again what happened. When she said we would have to pay again to see him I nearly burst into tears feeling like we had literally been robbed and all they cared about was the money. The first time we saw him it was 10 mins for the money. There is no way after everything we would want to do that again. To me to go the pregnancy route as she called it would be to see a baby at 7 weeks. No baby should be follow up appointment regardless.
We are not local to the hospital either and did consider other clincs going abroad etc but opted to go there. You always wait ages for your appointment in the waiting room. Only see the consultant once and are then left under the care of nurses and junior docs. Given that u pay 7k for treatment you definitely should see your doctor more I think.


----------



## TooExcited

Babies I am disgusted by the treatment you have received. Compassion is so easy to give... Other than my most recent transfer I haven't been impressed by the level of care at Liverpool when the nurse who did my transfer (Gill) was absolutely lovely.

I only have to go to Liverpool for transfer - all my other treatment has been at Chester and the level of care there is second to none. Can't praise them highly enough at all.

Rachel - hope you are feeling nice and chilled.

Not long now Tina and Janey!!!


----------



## ES89

I'm shocked babies! I can't complain about knutsford (liverpools 2nd clinic) they were brilliant with me. I am glad I decided to have treatment there. I would definitely put in a complaint! Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Good luck today Tina... Fingers crossed that your follies are ready for Monday x


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, back from my appointment with great news!

Some of the smaller follies have caught up, she counted 21 follies in total but I think about 8 of those are going to be under 10mm. I have a nice triple lining and egg collection is booked in for Monday. Just waiting on a phone call to confirm the time. 

I was so anxious before I went in, I am relieved that everything is okay. 

x


----------



## JaneyM

Amazing, so pleased for you chick. It's so hard not to worry isn't it? Every stage is such a challenge. Nearly there! 
Bum bullets start for me today... I F**king hate them! x


----------



## tinadecember

Eurgh, I hate them too! I will totally be with you though in a few days time. What's next for you janey time line wise? Have you got a transfer date?

Thanks for your well wishes, so happy that we have reached another step!

x


----------



## babies7777

Great news. Are u doing ivf or icsi?

Best wishes Janey too.


----------



## tinadecember

We are doing ICSI babies X


----------



## ES89

Brilliant news Tina! Roll on Monday &#128522; 
Aw Janey haha all be worth it! Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Finally.... 39 injections done. Buserelin over, thank goodness! Day 3 of bum bullets and I'm so bloated, feel like I could float away. Not complaining, not complaining, not complaining. Honestly! Ready for transfer at the end of the week.

Happy bank holiday weekend girls xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Yey Janey! Well done to you for completing that mammoth number of injections. Feels like you've been at it for about 12 months! Haha. What day is transfer for you? It's looking like Saturday for us if we get a 5 day embie. 

Egg collection this morning girls, I'm scared :(. Gotta be on the unit for 7.30 and collection is at 8. Just hope we have a good number of mature follies. I'll update once I've come around from the anaesthetic 

Xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Good luck Tina hope everything goes well today for you xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh good luck Tina, enjoy the sleep! Hoping you get good news at the end of it.

Transferring Thursday. Feel nervous now, but hey ho what will be will be. I know, 39 injections have taken their toll, 7lb gained, bloating, headaches and emotional... Emotions are ridiculous at the moment, nearly burst into tears in town Saturday watching my LO clap hands to a brass band! WTF? (Don't worry ES it's not permanently!!!) 

Well we'll have the pleasure of the 2WW virtually together xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Good luck today Tina - really hope it's gone well for you.

Yay Janey - bye bye buserelin. I didn't miss it when it was over! Thursday will be hear before you know it. And the bloating will reduce. I'm still lighter than I was at transfer and am 14 weeks!


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks excited. I'm hoping I can get rid of this weight if I'm lucky enough to get a bfp. 14 weeks already chick, so exciting xxx how are you feeling? 

Definitely won't miss it but think I'd rather do the injections than the bum bullets. Talk about excess wind... It's ridiculous xx


----------



## TooExcited

I did Gestone this time around so no bum bullets for me but I do remember their effects. Not so much for wind but more the "oh my god I have to get to the toilet NOW" kind of feeling!! Delightful! 

Other than afternoon fatigue I feel ok I think although coming down with a bit of a cold which is just great. I get bad round ligament pain at night when I turn over and this morning when I coughed in bed it was like knives being poked in to me! Other than that can't complain - just want another scan to show me everything's ok. Will probably have a private one in 2 weeks midway between the 13 week one and the 20 week one.

Impatiently waiting for Tina to wake up!!!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, back in the land of the living and home from collection. Feeling sore and having some bleeding, spent the afternoon in bed so sorry for not updating earlier. 

Feeling rather disappointed, we got 6 eggs which is 2 less than my first fresh cycle even though the meds were increased. 

We will find out tomorrow how many have fertilised, just hoping that we still have 1 or 2 at day 5. 

Any success stories girls with a lower amount of eggs? I feel so shitty right now 

Xx


----------



## TooExcited

Well done Tina - well deserved rest for you!!!

To give you some hope, we had 7 eggs. Only 4 fertilised but all 4 made it to 5 day blast and one of those 4 is wriggling inside of me right now!!

Quality is far more important than quantity so get lots of sleep tonight and let us know how your fert report goes tomorrow. I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## ES89

Totally agree with Tooexcited Tina, definitely quality over quantity! Everyone is different and it only takes 1 after all, just stay positive &#128522; hope you get a few lovely day 5 embies!
Omg Janey 39 injections! &#128550;&#128550; there was me thinking FET was gonna be a breeze with there being no collection. I'm bad enough with pms when it comes to emotion haha. Good luck on Thursday hope it all goes well &#128522; xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls, I'd be lost without you ladies spurring me on! 

Woke feeling less tender than I did yesterday so that's good though I have had no choice to come back into work today because I've had so much time off for appointments. I could've done with 1 more day in bed to fully recuperate I think :) 

Waiting anxiously this morning for the all important phone call, I'll be sure to update as soon as I know anything

xx


----------



## TooExcited

Good luck Tina. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a great report xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Deffinatley quality rather than quantity it only takes the one sweet. Hope the call has some brilliant news for you keeping everything crossed. Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## tinadecember

:) Thanks girls, how are you feeling Rachel? Any symptoms rearing their head?

x


----------



## JaneyM

I think that's a really good result Tina. You've done it before so no need to lecture but keep positive, hopefully you'll get the phone call soon to put your mind at rest to know they were the best quality and all have fertilised. Xx my fingers are crossed for you xxx

I was about to ask Rachel the same question, you've been so calm on here during your 2ww, not long to go now. Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Crying tears of joy as I write this girls..

Just had the call from the hewitt and the results are: 6 eggs retrieved, 6 suitable for ICSI and 6 fertilised! :) :) :) 

I'm so happy. I hope they grow into great quality embryos by Saturday when transfer arrives. 

xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Fabulous news Tina. Time to relax now in time for transfer on Saturday.

My top tip for the 2ww is keep your feet warm! Wear some cosy socks for transfer and sleep with them on if you can. Warm feet = warm snuggly uterus!


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you hun :D I will definitely take your advice on the socks, did you try pineapple core in the 2WW? x


----------



## TooExcited

Walnuts and a daily glass of pineapple juice for me!!


----------



## JaneyM

Well done Tina, see you did it, your little embryos were perfect. Fingers crossed for Saturday now xx

I've just stocked up on walnuts, almonds, Brazils and pineapples... Not moving after transfer so need everything in... Only one full day now... Feeling nervous & emotional xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Eeeek Janey so close now! I'm going to do the nut and pineapple shop before the weekend. 

X


----------



## TooExcited

Whether or not this made any difference I'll never know but... Instead of my usual legs in th air for 20 minutes routine post transfer instead I got dressed and we went for a little walk around the women's before driving home to get the blood flowing! Then daily walks in the 2ww.

Also don't get too stressed out by the embryo grading... I transferred my "worst" quality so far as a BC and it took when the AB and BB didn't so take it all in your stride and relax! (Please don't slap me ha ha!!) xx


----------



## tinadecember

haha tooexcited I wouldn't slap you! You're completely right. The key to success in this journey is staying calm. I was speaking to my sister last night and I said I want to keep busy during the 2WW. If I sit at home that's when the negative Tina starts to emerge so if I can get out for walks and things it's gonna help to keep me sane I think. 

Spoke to Mark last night about transferring 2... well I tried to anyway. He just gets angry every time I mention it but it's something that we NEED to speak about before Saturday. He eventually calmed down and said he isn't ruling out transferring 2 but if we've got an AA embie then he would rather transfer 1. I've never had an AA embie! We will see.... 

Started the bum bullets last night but forgot to bring them to work with me this morning! Mark is going to have to drop them off on his way to work. He's gonna love me!

xx


----------



## JaneyM

I know what you mean about staying calm, but I just can't do it. Didn't sleep last night, feel nervous about tomorrow and that 2WW feeling. Doubt I'll sleep well tonight either! 
My OH is and always has been the positive one, he has no doubt that this will work, I'm just a glass half empty kind of girl. You know, when you don't get over excited about something, the failure doesn't hurt as much. BUT, I've been trying, so has anyone read or watched The Secret, it's all about believing and receiving... I've tried this and a lot of good has come my way. 
I'm grateful for everything, my marriage, my beautiful amazing miracle LG, our lovely life and IVF treatment, but I'm not grateful for IF or for this bum bullet bloating!
I was saying to my OH last night, I just can't imagine not being pregnant again (not meant to be a double negative!!) Was that pregnancy it??? I wish I'd enjoyed it so much more. 
Sorry a bit too deep and all of you on here now have been through more treatment than I (and I'm so lucky for that!) so how do you girls deal with the thoughts that this is how it's meant to be? I.e. What you have now is your lot?

Anyway, FET girls, what's the process? What time did they call you? How long after the call, did you have to be at the clinic? 

Please can someone fast forward 2 weeks and wake me when it's all over? :)


----------



## tinadecember

Janey, it's completely normal to be feeling how you are and strangely enough I was having the conversation with my mum yesterday about this being it for us if it doesn't work. We definitely can't afford any more IVF after this round, think we've spent around £15,000 all in all and that's our limit unless we stumble upon a pot of money on our travels.
I was expressing to my mum how scared I am because I have always seen myself with more than 1 child. I have 2 sisters and I have experienced the close bond that sisters can have and I want that more than anything for Evie. It scares me to think that she will be on her own forever and never experience everything that I have with my sisters. 
My mum says that if this doesn't work then we are just going to have to come to terms with it being our destiny to only have the one child. I said to her how am I supposed to watch my sisters have children and my friends have more children and know that it will never happen for us... I don't know how I would deal with that. 

So you're not alone Janey, I feel your fear :) 

At least we will be in the 2WW together, you're gonna be 2 days ahead of me though 

xx


----------



## TooExcited

It's a horrible and scary process and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy but Janey you just keep busy - even if just a short walk a day, it all helps to keep the blood moving and that helps implantation.

In terms of process I was going out of my mind... Chester warned me the call might be later than previous FET and I'm glad they did. First call was around 12.15pm saying they were taking them out of the freezer, second call was about 40 mins later to say both had survived and we're looking good and booked in transfer which was about 3.30 I think. Very much depends on how busy they are and how many egg collections they have on that day. Keep busy until the call comes. May well be earlier. Keeping my fingers crossed for you both and thinking of you too Rachel. Hope you are doing well xx


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks girls... Tina, you'll be testing before me no doubt!!! Lol I wonder what we would worry about without IVF? 2WW sisters? Bum bullet buddies? Pineapple princesses? At least we can worry together! X

Oh man, I was hoping to get it out the way earlier, but it will take me over an hour to get there, plus I need to drop my LG off at my parents and then pick up my OH. So maybe afternoon will be more relaxing? Packing my thick socks, water bottle, roll on deodorant, comfy pants & sharps bin tonight and my LGs bag, so we're ready on standby and I've got loads recorded on sky to put my feet up & wait xxx

Rachel, you must be getting ready to test soon, so wishing you tonnes of luck xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh and I'm very lucky to have an energetic dog who needs attention and walkies all the time, so will be out everyday. Plus, the weathers meant to be magical this weekend so will be out in the garden soaking up some much needed vitamin D xxx


----------



## tinadecember

We were called in really early for our FET, the hospital actually woke me up at 8am saying that they were taking the embryo out of the freezer and then called again at 9.30 to say it had thawed and to be at the hospital for 11. So within 3 hours they had taken the emby out and it was being transferred. 

I hope you're not left waiting around all day! But be prepared for that wake up call haha 

x


----------



## TooExcited

Tina - wasn't your FET on a Saturday though? Do they do EC on a Saturday? I know they don't on a Sunday but not sure about Saturday. It just depends on how busy the embryologists are on that day xx


----------



## babies7777

We were at the zoo today and I saw a woman with around 2.5 year old, a one year old and pregnant. My thoughts were wow that was how easy I imagined it would be. We were walking past a woman picking her kids up from school and she turned to the youngest and in a non joking voice at all said she couldn't wait to get rid of her to school. She clearly didn't need ivf. It does get to you how easy people get pregnant for sure. I'm personally dreading my lo starting school I will miss her being with me all day so much. 
I'm at the end of the road Janey re ivf so from my point of view I still feel numb really at the thought I could never be pregnant again and give lo a sibling. There is always hope for a natural miracle but after 7 years I'm realistic to a degree. 
I lost my parents in my early 20s and had to go from living with my mum to being completely alone. Now I have my lo and she is the love of my life
As much as I would love another one I am not alone now and having her makes everything shine. While I can never understand how some people just can't get pregnant naturally I just hope that everyone who does ivf gets their rainbow and miracles are possible.


----------



## tinadecember

Tooexcited, I can't remember what day my FET was on but strangely enough my transfers always seem to fall on a weekend! 
This time around I had my EC on bank holiday Monday, I didn't think they would be open but they were. My transfer this time is on a Saturday too. 

Babies, I felt so sad reading your post just then. I feel gutted for you and your OH that you're now at a point where IVF is exhausted and your only hope is a miracle BFP. It isn't fair :( Infertility is cruel, I hate it. 

Thinking of calling the womens this morning for an update on our embryos. Today is day 3 and I don't think I can go another 2 days of not knowing! I think they should call you out of courtesy to at least let you know how they are doing but hey, it's the womens we are talking about here!

x


----------



## JaneyM

I feel so upset by your post Babies, praying you get a miracle BFP... totally get your point of view in all aspects though. My SIL gets pregnant on demand... I hate it all. Sending much love x

Well girls I'm officially with child...(hate PUPO!) HC called at 9.15am to say they were removing 1 embryo & that they would call me to let me know how it went a little later. So packed up the car, socks, water, walnuts, dog & LG, drove to my parents. Got phonecall at 10am to say embryo had thawed well, so dropped off said dog & LG, picked up OH & got on the motorway. It was a beautiful day, so enjoyed the drive & got to the clinic at 11.30am for transfer at 12pm. All chilled but drank too much on the way so had to empty bladder & start again. 
The nurses & embryologists were amazing... i cannot fault any of them. So we have a perfect 3AB blasto on board, the embryologist said it was exactly the same after thaw as when it went in. 
I'm enjoying feeling positive as I imagine over the coming days this feeling will dissipate. To celebrate we stopped at the baltic bakehouse in the baltic triangle for a BLT sandwich and after got on the sofa & slept for 2 hours! 

Not long now Tina... did you call the HC? x
Thanks for the tips Excited... on the sofa with my socks on x


----------



## TooExcited

Yay. Congrats on being pupo Janey! Awesome blast on board! Get chomping on those walnuts and deffo keep those feet toasty. I'm glad you are feeling positive. Keep that mind set! 

Sorry I didn't message earlier on today - mental day at work! 

Not long now Tina. I assume you didn't get a 3 day call today? Grow embies grow!!


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks lovely. Wishing for a quick 2WW!!! Got my nuts & going to bed early with my Zita West IVF CD! Rock 'n' fricking roll baby xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Mmmmmm sleep!! That's the best bit! Lots of lovely lovely rest!! Hope that dog of yours has had a walk today!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Eeeeeekk yey Janey! Congrats on being PUPO :D :D Feels like it's taken forever to get there haha but Rome wasn't built in a day! You're officially 2 days ahead of me. At least you won't be going crazy alone, I'm here for you all the way! 

Excited, no I didn't get any 3 days updates and I decided against calling them because my mum told me off. She was like "Tina, bloody leave them alone! What will be will be, you can't change it so just wait until Saturday" I guess that was me told! However many we have tomorrow is a blessing so I am just gonna wait it out. 

I'm going out tonight anyway so that'll take my mind off it. My hubby is taking me to watch The Bodyguard at the Empire in Liverpool then we're gonna get some food. No wine for me though sadly, I'll be driving! 

What's everyone upto this weekend? The weather is supposed to be wonderful!

xx


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Tina, you'll be there tomorrow. No offence but your mum was right. If they had all died then they would have called you... You just need to trust them and let them carry on taking care of your babies xxx 
Are you ok? Xxx

No excited didn't make it out with dog, I was exhausted & LG was running OH round ragged so I just slept and ate. Don't worry will be out later and everyday for a little trot x

I know Tina my MC was 3 months ago today, 1st period was 3rd March, started injecting 24th March, but can't believe how fast it's all gone now though. Was saying to my OH yest, if I hadn't have been pregnant we would have had ET early March or if it was natural FET it would have been mid March and we'd be further along. His words to me were, it wasn't meant to happen then, it's meant to happen today, we lost our MC baby, to have this perfect baby! Mr positive for you! 

Happy Friday xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I like your husband's way of thinking. I agree with him, we had a miscarriage before I had my daughter and I always tell myself that it happened for a reason. If I didn't have the miscarriage then I wouldn't have my beautiful, mischievous little girl who amazes me every day. 

I am feeling okay! Just called the womens because I couldn't remember whether my appointment was at 11 or 11.30 but I didn't ask about the embryos. You're right, if something was wrong I would've heard from them. It still doesn't stop you from going crazy thinking about it! Just hope we have 2, we're leaning towards a double transfer so if 2 have made it to blasto stage then I'd be overjoyed. 

I don't have a dog to go for little walks with but I'll definitely be getting myself out for a walk around the park each day to get the blood flowing! 

When are you planning to test?

x


----------



## JaneyM

Fate!!!

I've no idea when I'm going to test chick, last time was Friday 13th, so might stick with tradition!? But it's a few days early. 

Good luck with tomorrow, let us know how it goes, grade, number transferred etc. will be sending you positive vibes xxx

Rachel, I'm assuming you'll be testing soon so very best of luck, I hope you've got your BFP xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Transfer day!!! So anxious, can't remember on my first fresh cycle whether they called me on the morning of the transfer so I can't stop looking at my phone in case it rings. We've decided to transfer 2 if 2 have made it to blast stage so I'm excited X


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, back from transfer and PUPO with 2 embryos :) one was a hatching 5BB blastocyst and the other a compacting morula which is the stage just before a blastocyst. Ended up having a heated conversation with my DH before the transfer because he wanted to transfer 1 but the embryologist said she would only give the morula a 50% chance of making it to freezing. I didn't want to risk losing it and think it would have a better chance of surviving in my womb than in a lab. He agreed in the end anyway! 

Just on my way home now with my cosy socks on 

X


----------



## JaneyM

Oh well done embryos. 5BB is excellent. So glad you got 2 that sounds very optimistic to me. Wishing you lots of luck chicken. How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you janey! I'm good, trying to remain as positive as I possibly can. How are you feeling? 

Xx


----------



## ES89

Omg so much has happened since I last posted! 
Congratulations Janey and Tina on being PUPO &#128515;&#128515; 
Best of luck to you both. Hopefully your embies are making themselves at home! 
Janey, what happened the day of your transfer? You obviously knew before hand what day it was gonna be but you didn't know times until the day? Do they always take 2 out to thaw?
Tina, so glad you were able to transfer 2 in the end! How many frozen embryos were you left with? 
This whole journey has been the most emotional experience of my life! For the first few years when nothing was happening and the not knowing why! Test after test to find out and we still didn't know what was wrong or why nothing had happened for us till we started ivf. It was only when they found cysts on my baseline scan and I had to have lap they discovered I had endo. Finally got to doing a cycle then like you all know I wasn't well enough to have a fresh transfer but I know this was for the best. It's just scary to think i started this 5+ years ago, women I know have had 2 or more babies in that time! And guaranteed they wonder why I haven't yet! Announcements on Facebook were heart breaking to the extent that id deactivate my account from time to time. Just praying that 1 of my 6 will be my little bundle of joy! Currently on day 25, hopefully af will show her face anytime over the next few days. I've been cranky last few days so fingers crossed she doesn't make me wait! &#128547; 
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## tinadecember

Wow Ellie, you're on day 25 already! This cycle has flew over for you. So how much longer now until transfer? 
We don't have any frosties left unfortunately. 3 made it to day 5, we transferred to and the other doesn't look promising. We will find out for sure soon but the embryologist said not to hold out hope too much. 

Just hope one of these 2 in my womb are our take home baby or I don't know what I'm gonna do. We have zero money left 

Xx


----------



## ES89

I've got to wait till day 1 to ring knutsford then hopefully they will sort out the drugs for me to start down reg my cycle. From what Janey was saying it's Still a while till transfer! 
I've got everything crossed for you Tina, try not let the "last chance" put extra pressure on you. Try and relax as much as possible xxx


----------



## JaneyM

hey girls, I'm ok, much calmer than I thought I'd be, sleeping amazingly well, best sleep I've had for weeks, probably since before the injections started. Had some twinges since Friday really and every so often getting period pains... Not reading anything into it. Keep forgetting about it to be honest, was just about the lift up so bits to take to the tip (clearing the house to get ready to sell) and my OH freaked, explained I wasn't trying to be stubborn just totally forgot! Ha ha well day 3 so another 2 days then the chances of implantation have probably gone. 

Es, at the time it feels like forever and then as Excited told me once you get to taking the progynova it flies by. Not long till you can start counting the days to start the injections. Are you doing them or OH? It's weird, I kind of miss doing it now, like it was in my control working towards a happy outcome. Now it's out of our hands. Transfer day was really good. Didn't know what time they were calling, but mine was 9.15am, then thaw update at 10am. At the 9.15am call, I said I was an hour away and needed to drop my LG off on the way, so what time did they expect transfer to be and he said 12pm, as they like the embryos to be in the incubator for 2 hours after thaw (roughly an hours thaw time). Embryologist did say at 10am call that they would call me after an hour if they thought the embryo wasn't viable and potentially take out another embryo... Didn't get a phone call. They like you to be there 15 mins early too. But as soon as I checked in at reception they had me in the prep room, getting my gown on, then had 15 mins wait until going into the procedure room. Security checks, see embryo on TV, legs up, catheter in and bobs your uncle. They only thaw 1 at a time (best one first) but did ask my permission to thaw others until they had a viable embryo. Won't be long and you've got lots of beautiful embryos, this is your time and we'll all be about to support. You deserve this as you've struggled for so long and it will be lovely to see your BFP for your first bundle of joy x

How are you feeling Tina? It must be hard knowing that this might be your last chance but try not to put too much pressure on yourself. (Easy for me to say with free IVF and embryos in the freezer... Trying hard not to patronise) but miracles do happen, you need to be positive, this could be twins and you know what will happen you will fall pregnant naturally after having them and it will be the best £15k you'll ever spend to get your big happy completed family. Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hey ladies - sorry for the radio silence. We had a wedding yesterday.

Great news Tina. See all that worry and a beautiful 5BB to show for it and a bonus one too! Get yourself out for a gentle walk today.

Janey - great news on the cramps! Long may they continue!! And pack in that lifting or I will shout!

ES - hang in there. I know it takes forever but like I said to Janey once you start taking the estrogen tablets it will fly by.

Thinking of you Rachel

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

Janey, the twinges sound promising! I'm good, keeping myself busy and doing some shopping with my sister. We've just stopped in an Italian restaurant for lunch. Pigging out on dough balls and pasta :) I've been having cramps all day. Sometimes it feels right sided low down like a stitch and then it radiates right across the bottom like period cramps 

So hard not to read into things! My blast was hatching when implanted yesterday so I'm guessing today and tomorrow would be key implantation days for me if it was to happen. This wait is a killer!! 

Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Beautiful out there isn't it excited!!! I remember when I had a private consultation with prof Kingsland, he said they have more success in the summer as people are happier because of the sun. Going for a trot around the zoo in a while...!!! Xxx

How are you doing? Have you booked your private scan? X


----------



## TooExcited

Make the most of today and tomorrow then! Looks like rain for Tuesday &#128545;

Yes I've booked a 16 week one - getting quite scared about it now... I hate scans (but love them if it's good news if you catch my drift!!)

Retail therapy is a great idea Tina and mmmmm to the carb fest!!!!


----------



## VLW

Wow congratulation Janey & Tina on both being PUPO!! How exciting for you both, I have got everything crossed that they are little fighters and are making a nice comfy home for themselves for the next 9 months. The journey defo has its ups and downs! When are your test days?? 

Hope the rest of you are doing well xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Vicky! Hope you and bump are well? 

My test day is 17th, cramping real badly today. Just hope it's my enby nestling in 

X


----------



## VLW

Yes doing really well thank you. 
Ooh exciting hope the days don't drag for you now eeekkk! Let's hope cramping is a good sign can't wait to find out xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi girls sorry I've been missing. How much has been going on here it's amazing. Fingers crossed for testy days you two. Not good news for me I'm affraid. Got a positive test on otd but knew something wasn't right as only read 1-2 weeks and should of been 2-3 that was from so tested again on sat and that said ok and the Hewitt said it was fine but you just know your bodies don't you girls and things just didn't feel the same then tested on Sunday and it said not pregnant and started bleeding yesterday afternoon. I just hope the consultant will give us a ring and advise why we have had 2 chemical pregnancies but will probably end up getting charged as we were officially pregnant on test day. It's just like their out for your money. I've already been on hold for over 30 min trying to get through to them and it's not what you want when your ringing with bad news is it.


----------



## TooExcited

Oh Rachel - I'm so sorry. I hope you finally got through to the hewitt. Really not what you need. 

Big hugs hun xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh Rachel, I'm so sorry that you had that hope again and cruelly snatched away. Hoping you get some answers from the consultant. Xx

Glad you're doing well VLW. Nice to see you popping on here xxx

Nothing to update from me, it's all gone a bit quiet... 3 days of on/off twinges and AF cramps (nothing painful) and it's all stopped. Making me feel nervous! Off out to meet friends at the ice cream farm to keep us busy! How are you doing Tina? X


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Rachel, sending you big hugs sweetie. Can't believe this has happened to you again :( It's unfair. I agree though about the Hewitt, completely out for your money. 

When we were having our transfer on Saturday our appointment was at 11.30am, the nurse took us through to get changed at 11.20am and we were left waiting for 45 minutes! I was fuming. 

Janey, I feel the same... had cramping all day yesterday and then today NOTHING! Had the slightest cramp at about 9am but since then I feel fine. This wait is a killer 

x


----------



## JaneyM

Oh girls, I think it's all over... Just been to the toilet & wiped & there's blood. It feels like AF is coming, utterly devastated. Started exactly the same as my MC... Freaked out as I've not had implantation bleeding before so don't think it's that. :(


----------



## tinadecember

Janey, was it like the start of a period or brown? I know implantation bleeding isn't red. It seems early to be your AF! When are you supposed to be due on? 

X


----------



## JaneyM

It feels like AF is imminent, bubbling sensation & the odd pain. It's red, but only when I wipe at the moment. Trying to remain hopeful, but was hopeful just before my mc and look how that ended. Evil body...


----------



## ES89

OMG Rachel, sending you lots of hugs! This journey can be so cruel &#128549; did you get through to the clinic?? 
Aw no Janey, hope it's not af! &#128549;&#128549; try and stay positive Hun. 
I've started spotting today so af should be here full flow tomorrow xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Janey some women bleed for weeks into their pregnancies let's hope you are one of those girls keeping everything crossed for you. Spoke with a nurse who asked what I wanted to do about our next cycle and so I said I think it's best we speak with a consultant after it happening twice. They'll probably say I need tests doing for thousands of pounds if that's the case surely it should be on the nhs should it? Got to wait for a letter telling me when our telephone appointment is. Liverpool is nearly a 4 hour round trip for us so it makes sense to do it over the phone. Tina I know what you mean our appointment was at 4 and at 4.50 I went to ask how long it would be and they said oh there's a delay but we were getting the progesterone pessaries and pharmacy shut at 5 so hubby had to leave me wait at the finance office to pay for them and the literally run to pharmacy. Think it was about 5.30 when we went in. They just don't give two hoots xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Janey, any news this morning? Been thinking of you all night. Hope you're doing okay. 

Rachel, you would think that the tests would be done on the NHS but you never know with that place! When we were just starting out with testing to find out what was wrong we paid out so much money for blood tests and medications. Think a simple blood test was £50... you can get one from your doctor for free!! Makes me so angry. 

Ellie, hope AF shows for you this morning :D 

3 days post transfer here girls... feeling very up and down about this cycle. 1 day after transfer I had loads of cramping but yesterday not much at all. Feeling really "achey" in my lower area, like sensitive to touch and I can't suck my stomach in. Feeling trumpy haha and constipated but that's likely to be from the progesterone. Boobs and nipples are sore, again probably from the progesterone. 

This wait is evil! My period is due any day from Saturday
x


----------



## JaneyM

I'm ok thanks girls. Still bleeding :(


----------



## tinadecember

I wish I could give you a hug Janey :( We need some good news in this thread 

x


----------



## JaneyM

I'm thinking the good news will be yours. I definitely think it's over. Wasn't expecting a bleed so soon, so I'm shocked & upset. Feel like AF is here, aching etc. I'm going to step away from the board for a while to lick my wounds xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I am shocked at how quickly you have got your AF! You're only about 5 days post transfer aren't you? What cycle day was the embryo transferred?

Don't know what to say Janey, I am as shocked as you are 

xx


----------



## babies7777

So sorry Rachel and Janey. Hugs to you both.


----------



## ES89

Janey I hope your ok xxxx 
Any news your end Tina? 
I'm on day 2, start down regulation on 31st may. Waiting for the invoice for my meds to come through. Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Ellie, so happy for you that you have a date to start meds! At least you have a date to count down to now! 

I'm okay, 6 days post transfer. AF is literally due any time now... I'm on spotting watch every time I go to the toilet. It's horrible! Not testing though, gonna wait it out and if she hasn't shown by test day then I will obviously buy an FRER. 
Had some symptoms... cramping every now and then, hot flushes, sore boobs and nips. We will see! 

Janey & Rachel... hope you guys are doing okay. Thinking of you both 

Babies, how are you sweetie?

xx


----------



## babies7777

Good thanks. Took lo to Alton towers today. She loved cbb land. They have a new restaurant called the roller coaster restaurant. You order your food on a tablet and it is delivered to your table from a coaster track on the ceiling. Lots of fun.

How are you feeling?

Best wishes to all.


----------



## ES89

That sounds so fun babies, bet she loved it! 
Any news Tina? 
Got my declaration form and treatment plan through the post yesterday. Starting to feel real again now, I know Janey is having time out from the forum but has anyone used burselin to down reg? How long from taking it did af come?? x


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

just an update to say that it's officially over for us :(

Started to spot on Saturday so took a test, BFN. AF arrived full flow yesterday morning. Feeling destroyed, broken hearted and defeated. Don't know where to go from here... can't get my head around 4 embryos not implanting. 

Ellie, sending you all the luck in the world for your cycle hunni

xx


----------



## babies7777

I am so so sorry Tina. There are no words for how unfair it is. 
Huge hugs.

Ellie, I had it for my long cycle. Not sure if it is the same as yours. I took it for 21 days. Think af came around day 26 or 27.


----------



## ES89

Oh no Tina, I'm so sorry Hun. Sending you lots of hugs xxxx
Thanks for the feedback babies, I'm starting to take it on day 21 of my cycle so just wondered if it may possibly delay my normal period timing xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Tina I'm so sorry I hope the Hewitt can give you some answers. You have got some Frosties and your little miracle may just be wanting to chill for a while. 
The consultant rang me this morning and said he can't help as to why we've had two chemical pregnancies and suggested that maybe we should do a medicated transfer with our remaining frostie. Does anyone know how long medicated takes and what's required. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## tinadecember

We haven't got any frosties Rachel unfortunately so we are back to square 1. Definitely cannot afford any more treatment and to be honest I don't know whether I would want to. I can't face any more negativity 

x


----------



## babies7777

I'm so sorry, Tina. I hope the future holds bfp's for us all either naturally or another way. 

x


----------



## ES89

Tina I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now. Maybe after some saving you will decide to give it another shot or maybe you will get a miracle natural bfp 
I'm starting a medicated cycle on the 31st, it's a longer cycle than ivf and unmedicated from what Janey told me and from the paperwork I got through from the clinic x


----------



## tinadecember

Ellie, great news that you have a start date!

We officially got the letter from the hewitt yesterday stating that none of our embies made it to freezing. :( It's sad but we've been through it twice before so I know I'll come out on the other side stronger.

Spoke to my DH last night saying that we need to call the hewitt and arrange a follow up with the consultant and he was like "what's the point? they're only going to try and convince us to hand over more money for another cycle" That's not the reason I want to go, I just want a general overview on why he thought this didn't work and if we ever did do this again does he think we should do PGS testing on the embryos.

x


----------



## VLW

Sorry to hear that Tina I hope you manage to get some answers at your follow up consultation. Have you any idea what the next step might be? 

Janey I'm sorry to hear as well. Again do you know what the next step is? 

Sending you both lots of hugs IVF is so tough thinking of you both xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Vicky,

for us personally I think we are planning on trying naturally for a while. I am exhausted from the IVF and need a break. It's doing us no good relationship wise and we need to concentrate on each other for the time being. 

I'm not ruling out more IVF in the future but for now it's a no no

xx


----------



## ES89

Hope your doing ok Tina, big hugs! 
My meds are arriving tomorrow, got my drug appointment Monday then I start down regging Tuesday &#128513;&#128513; xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ladies, hope everyone is ok. 
Tina, I'm so sorry it didn't work for you. Hoping you get some answers today xxx

Good luck ES, it's not too bad once you get going Xxx

AFM we're booked in for a consultation in a couple of weeks, in the meantime, I'm sorting my diet, to sort my PCO to see if it happens naturally again. I've spent £150 on Clearblue ovulation kits. I've never used them before as I didn't think ovulated. I had a smiley face yesterday, nearly fell over! X


----------



## ES89

lovely to see you back Janey! Lost count of the amount I spent on ovulation sticks over the years. Be lovely if you got a natural bfp after everything you have been through. 
Just done my first injection, I have got my baseline scan on 17th June. I don't start the pills until after my baseline do I? x


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks ES, but I don't think I've been through a lot... I feel fine now, after a few weeks of healing & considering the options.... We were shocked & just absolutely gutted that it took 2 months of drugs for my uterus to kick out our embryo after 4 days. 
We're so blessed to have my LG, so we've been lucky & still have 2 in the freezer. 

If anything, I'm wishing for it to happen for the couples like you ES, who've been trying for years and wanting 1 baby. 

Yes, have your baseline & then the embryologist calls you later than day to advise when to start taking the estrogen. Hope it isn't too bad for you xxx


----------



## ES89

Glad your feeling positive Janey, time is a healer. 
Don't know if it's the heat in general but my god I got so many hot flushes today!!! 
Are they just generally checking my uterus/lining at the baseline scan? X


----------



## JaneyM

Sounds like it symptoms of the buserelin, I had the same! I'd imagine it's early days but mind got worse, drink lots of water!

Yes, they're checking you're lining has shredded after your period. Think mine was 4mm. If all ok, they'll get you on the estrogen & after a 10 days I think they'll get you in for another scan to make sure the lining is building back up! X


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Janey, great to see you back on the thread and great to see that you're feeling fine again :D We are taking the natural approach too over the next few months and have no plans in the near future to do more IVF. I'm not taking OPKs, just plan on DTD when my body tells me I am ovulating and hoping for the best. We've spent a small fortune on supplements/vitamins. It's something I've never stuck to for more than a few weeks so this time we are in it for the long haul! 

Went to my follow up, it was useless really. I really feel like the womens are a waste of time, and money! He gave me the same spiel of "I don't see why this isn't happening for you" and I don't feel confident that he can put a plan in place to get me pregnant. 

Ellie, so happy that you're back on the road to getting a BFP!! Won't be long and you'll be PUPO :D We're all here to cheer you on when the time comes!

x


----------



## ES89

Hi Tina! Great to see you back too &#128522;&#128522; the thread went really quiet! glad your hear you've got your own plan in place &#128522; best of luck to you! Xx
I'm feeling aching n my throat n eyes are sore, think this down to being tired n the heat though xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey Tina, what supplements are you taking? I'm only taking Agnus Cactus to get my reproductive system going and fish oils. I don't think it will happen for us any time soon as when I fell pregnant naturally it was 18 months after our LG was born. Weird to know that some people fall pregnant in their first month of trying. 

I think we'll be having another round in September as I've had to wait for 3 periods. Praying we don't have to as that immediate feeling of hurt is overwhelming. Going to talk to the Dr about having natural FET as I think I've ovulated this month.

I don't have a bad word to say about the women's, but I've not had 3 fails and spent £15k, I imagine I'd feel similar if I'd been through the same as you. It's a shame that they won't give you tests bearing in mind you've spent so much & haven't had an embryo stick. Have you thought about going abroad for your next cycle... I know it's not immediate but You've got plenty of time, you're still young. 3 of my friends, collectively been through 23 rounds of IVF including FET in UK, all went to the same clinic in Cyprus and have 5 babies between them. They tweak the protocol slightly which something UK can't do and it's worked & cheaper. 

Keep going ES, you'll get there, stay positive! X


----------



## tinadecember

Ellie, I had loads of side effects from the meds including hot sweats. It's horrible! Hope they start to ease off and not get worse. 

Janey, Yes I have considered going abroad... Another lady who I speak to on here goes to Greece after multiple failed cycles in the UK and she's been lucky enough to have 2 BFPs there. They pay for her flights to the clinic too! 
I am taking ubiquinol, maca root, vitamin C, omega 3 & royal jelly. I believe you have to take them for 3 months at least though for them to have any effect. Got my hubby on a concoction of drugs too haha x


----------



## ES89

Be crazy but lovely if you both got natural bfps. 
How come womens wanted you to do a medicated fet janey? I wasn't given the option. Just curious what makes their decision between natural and medicated x


----------



## JaneyM

Wow that's a concoction of pills Tina... where did you get them from? Hoping it works... I've given OH strict instructions of no hot baths, no phone in front pocket & lots of Brazils! Ha ha he's eating low GI with me too so no processed foods, sugar, dairy or gluten... praying it makes my ovaries behave! x
I'd definitely look into going abroad if i had to pay.

ES they don't know if I ovulate, as I've got PCO, but I didn't know i ovulated either until I got pregnant but I think it's every other month. I thought I'd see if the OPK worked for me first before i ask the HC. They've tested my bloods before my first cycle but never confirmed either way. I didn't want to take any risks with FET so thought medicated was the best route but now not sure x


----------



## tinadecember

haha it is quite a concoction! My bedside table looks like a medicine cupboard honestly. I got most of them from Holland & Barrett but some they didn't stock so I had to buy from elsewhere. Each one of them cost between £8-£20 per bottle and they will only last a month. Suppose it's cheaper than IVF! 

Ellie, Janey is right... if you ovulate naturally every month then the hewitt should suggest a natural cycle. 

xx


----------



## ES89

When I was trying naturally n used opks I got positives but I wasn't given the option. Just said it was more accurate to get the embryo in at the right time. 
Yer I always found the supplements expensive but if it helps towards a bfp it's definitely worth it and your right Tina much cheaper than ivf!! X


----------



## rachel543_uk

Hi ladies hope you all ok it's nice to see it busy again on here. Af due for me tomorrow and then I can ring up ready to start our medicated transfer. I really do t find the consultants helpful. He said to us yeah maybe medicated is an option as sometimes we can find it psychological that if women are taking the meds it puts them in a better place and it works wtf they get paid all they do for that! It's scary how our families are in their hands xxx


----------



## ES89

Hi Rachel &#128522;&#128522; excited you will be starting your cycle soon! Are you starting to down reg on day 21? 
I'm on day 6 of down regging n I already look like a pin cushion. Finding these injections harder to do than last time for some reason but it will all be worth it. I'm due "af" anytime, the nurse said I should bleed around the same time but might be possibly delayed x


----------



## rachel543_uk

Yes I think so anyway just waiting on the Hewitt calling me back. I started my period on Saturday afternoon so the journey begins! This is our last frostie so hope third time lol works for us. It will be exact same time we had our IVF cycle for our daughter so hope that bring some luck too. Hope your all doing ok and enjoying the fantastic weather xxx


----------



## ES89

"Af" came today, bang on time which I was surprised at! Thought it might have been delayed due to the meds. 
Are you starting to inject on day 21 Rachel? Got everything crossed that your third attempt is successful! Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

woohoo Ellie, so happy that your AF is playing ball and you can get on with your FET! 

Rachel, I hope you're right that it's 3rd time lucky for you guys. We need another BFP on here!

This has been our first cycle trying naturally since our IVF failure. My AF is due in about a week or so though I don't feel like I have ovulated. No sore boobs or anything... I think between IVF meds and the new supplements I am taking my body is officially messed up haha 

xx


----------



## ES89

Got my baseline scan on the 17th so hopefully there won't be any set backs... &#128547; 
Think my body was a bit messed up on my first cycle after ivf Tina, completely understandable after all the meds I think. 
My best friend had a baby 2 weeks ago, I'm totally smitten with her &#128151;&#128151; xxx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey girls.... Yippee ES how are you feeling? Excited told me it got better when you start popping the oestrogen pills and she was right. Hope the injections are getting easier, I used to look forward to them. X
Oooh Rachel not long to wait now until you start, I hope that last one works for you X

As for me, well waiting to come on... I think due in a couple of days, weird I'm basing it on 14 days from when I ovulated which is a first for me as thought I didn't ovulate until I got pregnant in November! 
Currently, laying on a sun lounger in Dubai, OH treated us for a week away. We needed it, it's been a crappy year so far. But we had a consultation FU at the HC on Wednesday and it was fab. I saw Dr Green again, she is amazing, I saw her in December & asked to see her this time. Luckily got a last minute cancellation. OH came with, so because I got pregnant naturally & got big fat smiley on my first clearblue this month, she said she wants my next FET to be natural but she's going to book me in for a blood test in July to make sure I ovulate. Basically, I call when I ovulate and then book me in for a blood test 9 days later to check my progesterone level so then can do natural FET the month after which will be early August. So pleased. I love Dr Green. So honest & supportive. Walked out feeling like a weight has been lifted. 

Also, due to my pcos, struggled to lose weight, all I have to do is look at food & I put weight on. Last year when we were in Dubai I put 16lb on in 5 days... Ate the same as OH he put 2lb on!!! So done some research & on my new diet (low GI, dairy & gluten free) I've lost 13lb in 2.5 weeks... Delighted so although got a glass of prosecco in hand, I'm going to keep going... 35lb to go... Lol xxx

Hey lovely Tina.... Maybe a lack of symptoms is a good thing, maybe this is your month. Fingers crossed for you my chicken. Chin-up & feel blessed for what you have.... It's all happening perfectly & it will happen xxx Have you heard of the secret by Rhonda Byrne? It's worth a watch/ read.... I read it changed my outlook, met my OH, got engaged, got married, won money, got pregnant... Now onto the next positivity!!! X


----------



## ES89

Hello Janey how lovely that you and OH have taken a little break, you definitely deserve 1 after everything. Really glad your appointment with Dr Green went well, hopefully you can do a natural cycle next time then &#128522;&#128522; 
Injections are going well now, the last week and half has gone fast! Just hope the baseline goes to plan! Thankfully I haven't had any symptoms apart from a few hot flushes and feeling "warmer" but maybe it's the weather too xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Hope everyone had a great weekend :D

Janey, so jealous of you being in Dubai right now as I write this sat at my desk in work at 6.30am :( What I'd do for a week in the sun! 
I've never heard of Doctor Green but happy for you that you feel like you have a doctor who you can trust. July is just around the corner literally, you'll be starting your FET cycle so soon! Congrats on the weight loss, that's amazing in just 2 weeks!! 

Ellie, it's getting super exciting for you eeeek!! Have you got an approximate transfer date yet? 

CD28/29 for me I think.. not been tracking my cycle day this month but I know my AF due date is close. Don't feel pregnant at all, had lots of hot sweats yesterday and my temper was off the scale so thinking she is close to coming. 

Starting temping next cycle, couldn't pinpoint my ovulation day this cycle so the basal body thermometer is coming out of hiding!

xx


----------



## ES89

No approximate date for transfer yet, guess I will know more after my scan on Friday. I've estimated the 8th July! My ovaries have been twinging the last day or so but I'm still spotting from af. Just assumed if I was down regging they wouldn't be doing anything &#128517; hoping everything is clear on my baseline, don't want no more set backs &#128513; did you notice anything when you were down regging Janey? 
Good luck with your first natural cycle Tina &#129303; will be strange after all the injections, scans etc lol xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ES, think I had a bit of twinging but nothing I was concerned about only because i knew it was all being switched off. You'll be fine on Friday, your lining has to be under 4mm. Mine at my thickest was 4. It's all a worry though. Then the embryologist calls you to tell you when to start taking pills... You can work out the transfer date then. Think I started taking progynova 3 days after baseline. Not long now though x

I know I'm lucky to be on a sun lounger, still waiting to come on, based on my positive smiley on test I'm 16 dpo on CD 37, longest cycle I've had for a while. But might be drugs from last cycle, change in diet, swimming & heat... Feel my AF coming, tummy rumbling... So know it's a negative this month. Boo, but feeling positive about the next few months.

How's this cycle looking Tina? Any signs of AF? Xxx


----------



## ES89

How are you both doing with your natural cycles? Less stress I bet! Definitely think the meds affect your following cycle Janey, did with me! 
Got my baseline today and I'm scared it's going to show something that's going to delay me, bad experience at my first baseline and they found cysts! Hopefully it won't be the case, sure my lining will be thin though, full heavy bleed and 5 or 6 days of spotting after! Lucky me &#128514; 
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## JaneyM

How did it go on Friday ES? Well I hope. Sorry didn't message sooner, travelling was a killer as none of us slept xxx

I came on on Thursday so 4 days after I expected so will monitor again this month & try & get an idea of cycle. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Janey my cycle was messed up too after the meds. I was a few days late, didn't feel pregnant anyway like! CD5 today for me, started temping this cycle which is driving me mad already. I keep forgetting to take my temp as soon as I wake up! 

Ellie, how did your scan go? 

x


----------



## JaneyM

Hey lovely Tina, I knew the meds would affect me but think they've added about 8 days to my cycle, hoping it's calming down this month. Don't think my new diet helped. Reading a fab blog about pcos and what supplements to take so going to order today. I'm CD5 too, might try to dig out my thermometer! Hoping you get somewhere this month. How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## ES89

Hi both, scan went well! Lining is less than 1mm so drugs are working a treat. I start progynova tomorrow, another scan on 1st July and transfer is 11th July &#128513;&#9786;&#65039; 
Can't believe it's finally happening! I've booked a week off work from transfer day xx


----------



## tinadecember

woohoo Ellie! Great news :D :D 

Janey, I'm feeling okay. Obviously disheartened after so many failed transfers but I guess I have nothing to lose and everything to gain so just gotta keep plodding along in the hope that a miracle will happen for us. What supplements are you ordering?

x


----------



## ES89

Im still shocked that non of your 4 transfers have been successful, I'm really hoping you have a natural miracle bfp especially after all the money you have spent! 
So I know your not supposed to test till 11 days after 5 day embie transfer but did anyone test earlier? I've got a week off work from transfer but it's still not official test date when I go back. Just like to know if I'm pregnant or not by time I went back to work just because my job is very active and demanding. Getting way ahead of myself but did my estimated due date n it's my birthday! And it's my mums birthday if it's twins haha x


----------



## tinadecember

I think you would definitely get a positive before 11 days, the average seems about 8 days after a 5 day transfer to get a positive. 

I am still shocked to the core that none of our embryos implanted. It's gonna baffle me for the rest of my life I think. Just wish we had an answer why!!

x


----------



## ES89

It must be heart breaking Tina. I really do hope you have more luck trying naturally! I remember feeling similar when we had no explanation to conceiving naturally. You really do question yourself! Big hugs xx
Trying to remember to take a pill 3 times a day is hard! I was bad enough when I was taking the pill &#128584;&#128584; that seems sooo long ago now! X


----------



## JaneyM

Hey girls. How are you all?

ES how are you doing? Nearly done!!! Eek x

Well I started OPKing on Saturday day 10 (low) then yesterday tested & hubby was like ace flashy smiley face, I was like Noooooooo, really???! So soon, last month was day 19.... And to put a spanner in the works we go away next week, so I'm praying for ovulation in 5 days from now, so I can get to have my 9dpo blood test. I should be happy, I'm due to be ovulating & at a better CD14, but my body always seems to want to mess with my plans!!! On a very positive note, if this is how my next cycle is going to be, I'll hopefully be doing a FET in 5 weeks!!!! Feel excited, then get a pang of doubt! Xxx


----------



## ES89

Hi Janey! 
I'm doing ok thank you, little a bit emotional on Saturday but other than that not many side effects! Still been able to get on with my normal routine/work. Can't believe 2 weeks today I will be PUPO! 
Hopefully all goes well at my scan on Friday! 
Imagine if you fell pregnant naturally now &#128584; 
How are you doing Tina? 
Hi to everyone else! Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh how exciting ES.... Really not long to go now. Have you finished your injections? Praying you get your BFP. You've been patiently waiting so long, does it feel like ages ago since collection? You'll be fine on Friday.

My OH is adamant that we'll have our miracle #2 BFP naturally, especially now we know we ovulate, I'm just rely on OH lazy spermies to find my hard boiled eggs! I'm not so sure, I think one day we'll get pregnant again naturally but think it will be months & months maybe years, but tbh we've not got the time, I'm edging closer to 40 OH edging closer to 50, which is why we're using the FET process. If I was younger I'd give naturally a go for a couple of years.... CD13 and another flashy smiley for me this morning, hoping that continues so I can have my blood test on 11th when I'm back from holiday. X


----------



## ES89

Unfortunately not, still got 9 more to do but it has gone by quick! Yer it does but I'm glad we had the wait, gave my body time to heal/recover haha
You never know Janey! It would be amazing if you did fall pregnant naturally! It's so hard to think it possible when years go by. Aw you have your blood test on my transfer day &#128522; is anyone on Facebook? Love to put a face to your names x


----------



## Urvi

Hi Ladies, 

I am trying for last 5 years with PCOS with no luck. I also measure my basal body chart and it shows I don't ovulate :(

I have been referred to IVF in April. (2 cycle - NHS funded)

I am new to IVF and recently had my first consultation on 24th June to plan my treatment. They put me on short cycle protocol.

My normal cycle is anything between 30-39 days but this moth today is my day 44 and still no period

I have my drug appointment on 11th July and I am still awaiting invoice from LWH. I have been told all my drugs will deliverd once I pay my invoice

I am not sure to wait for my periods or I can start drug after my drug appointment :wacko:


----------



## JaneyM

Welcome Urvi, you can go to your drugs appointment without having your drugs or started your period. They just want to teach you how to administer the drugs.

5 years is a long time but you're nearly starting IVF so hopefully not much longer to wait.

Oh ES not that many to go, I think I missed the injections as that was my countdown! Well I know it can happen, as I fell pregnant in November, but it took over a year of unprotected BD. I'm hoping that as I'm doing OPK for the first time ever, it might happen. Kind of wishing i hadn't waited so long after having my LG to start treatment. Oh well CD 14 and still a flashy smiley face, I could just do with 2 more days of flashy and I'll be set for my blood test xxx


----------



## ES89

I'd give them a call if the invoice still hasn't arrived urvi. I had to do it on my last cycle because it was coming close to my start date! 
Got everything crossed for you Janey! 
My scan is this morning, hopefully everything goes according to plan! Are the just checking my lining is thickening up? X


----------



## JaneyM

Yes ES, they're just checking that it's over 8mm (I think). I'm sure you'll be fine, 10 days to go for you. How exciting!!! Bet it doesn't feel real. Xxx

I'm still on flashy smiley face, anxious now that the solid smiley face won't come!!! I'm never happy ;)... At least if it doesn't come I'll be home & can go for the blood test! Xxx

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## ES89

All is good! Told me the liking needed to be atleast 6mm n mine was 8mm. Feeling very bloated today which is making me feel sick. The nurse did say from looking at my bowel on the scan that I was constipated so told me to get some lactulose... More drugs lol. Only just sinking in that the next time I will be there my little embie will be going in &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; 
Yer there's positives with each out come Janey, I used to think getting that solid smiley was a brilliant feeling though &#128077;&#127995; xx


----------



## ES89

Started bum bullets yesterday &#128547; only 2 more injections to go &#128516; Monday will be here before we know it! &#128151;
How is everyone doing?? X


----------



## JaneyM

Sorry been AWOL ES, been on holiday... But wanted to jump on to say all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you! Keep us posted xxx

AFM... Well didn't think the big O was coming this month, but finally peaked on Friday... Day 23... So booked in for hormonal blood test next Monday, to make sure I ovulated... Then will be on countdown for natural FET hopefully the middle of August xxx


----------



## ES89

Thank you Janey! Thought everyone had given up on this post &#128517;&#128542; can't believe the big day is here! Not heard anything yet though. 
Good luck with the blood test, be amazing if u were ovulating naturally now. August isn't far away at all, this whole year has flown by!! Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Yippee it's your day ES. I've got such a good feeling for you. Stay positive & enjoy seeing your little miracle xxx fingers crossed xxx


----------



## ES89

I'm getting worried I've still not heard off the clinic &#128534; 
If nothing by 2, I will give them a ring!! Tell you to relax n not stress but I'm more anxious than ever now &#128534;&#128534;&#128534; xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh ES, what a crap day waiting for something so important. I hope it all went well & you are at home happy with your little miracle. My fingers are so crossed for you. You've been amazingly patient, you deserve your BFP xxx


----------



## ES89

They had made a mistake with my booking so good job I rang! Finally went in at 5.30! So I'm officially PUPO &#128157;&#11088;&#65039; xxx


----------



## JaneyM

OMG ES, I've never heard of them doing that before. You were so right to call! Congratulations on having your little miracle on board... hoping for a BFP in 9 days xxx


----------



## ES89

I know I was shocked! Couldn't fault them till that happened but atleast they still did it yesterday. Can tell they did it out of hours as there was only 2 staff there n the reception was shut! 
My official test date is 22nd, I'm not sure whether to test sooner than that though! Xx


----------



## Urvi

ES, Good luck with your Egg transfer, I hope little miracle is on its way. My fingers are so crossed for you xxx

How was the egg transfer procedure in LWH ? was it painful ? were you in sleep ?

I am on short protocol cycle and currently inducing my period before we can have my baseline scan:wacko:


----------



## ES89

I went to the clinic in knutsford which opened last year but no the procedure isn't painful just a bit uncomfortable as you need a full bladder. Your awake for the procedure &#128077;&#127995; 
Good luck for your baseline scan urvi &#127808;&#128077;&#127995; keep us posted x


----------



## JaneyM

How are you ES? Feeling any twinges? X


----------



## ES89

A little in my right but nothing out of the ordinary if I'm honest Janey! Progesterone is causing problems with my back end but other than that feeling ok! 
Just keep telling myself if it works first time then I'm truly blessed and lucky but there's positives with both outcomes, I've still got 5 on ice so 5 more attempts if things don't plan out this time x


----------



## JaneyM

Stay positive ES, you did fab at EC, so it's just your tubes that are the problem! I'm praying that you get your BFP. It doesn't happen on your first go, my first go is now squawking at me for a choc choc biscuit! Stay relaxed, I totally get your thoughts though. But it's out of your control now xxx


----------



## ES89

Aw love it &#10084;&#65039; Haha. Have you got a boy or a girl?? 
Staying positive, mother in law rang me earlier to see how I'm doing. Told me to take it easy n relax &#128524;&#128522; I treated myself to an upgrade on my phone haha x


----------



## JaneyM

Good for you. So you're off this week then? At least you know in a week you'll know either way. Have you got any plans for the weekend? Just try & keep busy. But you sound like you're coping well xxx
We have a little girl, she's amazing.... I hope it happens for you first time. Knowing we have our little miracle has made our losses this year easier to handle xxx


----------



## ES89

Yer I'm off till Sunday, official test date isn't till 22nd so not sure whether to go on the sick till then. My fella is coming back tonight so hopefully between him and my brother they will keep me entertained n laughing &#128517; 
Aw bless &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I've kinda put in my head a few things i wanna do to cheer myself up if it doesn't work out this time xx


----------



## JaneyM

Hope you're ok ES. Have you kept yourself busy? X
I've got my blood test tomorrow at the women's to see if I'm ovulating hopefully will be transferring middle of August if it's going to happen naturally. X


----------



## ES89

That's brilliant news Janey, hope the blood test goes well. Decided not to go back to work till I know if pea is holding on or not. Been quite emotional today, don't think I could deal with work just yet x


----------



## JaneyM

Don't be too hard on yourself, it's a very difficult process & you've waited a long time for this. Whatever the outcome you'll be ok, I've had both & both are emotionally draining as the worry never goes away. I went back to work after my fresh cycle which ended up being my LG, I'm glad I did as it kept my mind off it & my colleague knew what I was going through. But everyone is different. It's ok to be emotional. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls so sorry for being AWOL!! I've changed jobs and have been really really busy so just haven't had the time to get online.

Ellie, massive congratulations on being PUPO!! I'm so excited to find out the outcome for you and hopefully it'll be good news :D 

Janey, woohoo for the positive OPK FINALLY haha! Hoping that you are right and you do get that miracle natural BFP before you have to go down the IVF route again.

Welcome to the thread Urvi, 5 years is an awful long time but we are all here to support you through your journey! Any questions just fire them my way and I hope I can help you out. 

AFM - just finished our first natural cycle... BFN as expected. Started temping again so I have a definite idea of when I am ovulating. CD5 today, period is almost gone now thank god. I'll try to get online for a catch up as much as I can girls, but if I don't then at least you know why!

x


----------



## ES89

Lovely to hear from you Tina and congrats on the new job! &#128512;&#128515; 
I'm not sure how I've stayed strong and not tested yet! Especially as I've had 2 pregnancy tests with me! 
Just been on the phone to the clinic as i wasn't sure what happened with meds as they tell you to continue up to 12 weeks if you get a bfp n of cause it's weekend after my test date. All sorted now though! 
At the minute my manager is running 2 shops and as I'm his 2nd in command i would be running his shop in his absence which I'm finding more n more stressful recently with cuts in hours etc. Then there's the physical side to it, lifting n unloading! I'm feeling anxious just thinking about it! X


----------



## JaneyM

Arrrh Tina, nice to see you pop in. I've just seen you've got a journal so going to stalk you as I understand that at the moment this thread isn't as relevant to you. Hope you're ok. How's the supplements going? Xxx

Oh ES I totally understand your concerns, you're the priority at the minute, only think about yourself & your well being. Not long to go, seems like it's gone quickly but bet it hasn't for you! Are you going to test on 22nd or before? Xxx


----------



## ES89

Waiting till the 22nd, I've waited this long now, few more days will soon go by! x


----------



## JaneyM

Good girl.... Nearly there! One more sleep and you'll be able to find out. Got my fingers well & truly crossed for you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ES89

I started spotting yesterday n had AF cramps so i pretty much convinced myself AF was coming. My parents came because I was in bits. Anyway figured since they were here this morning I'd test n I can't believe it I just got my first ever BFP!!! Only used a cheap 1 so gonna retest tomorrow with my clear blue digi! I'm so shocked I'm shaking x


----------



## ES89

https://i66.tinypic.com/296hzqo.jpg


----------



## JaneyM

OMG, congratulations ES, that is absolutely amazing news. I did have a really fab feeling for you. I bet your elated... I remember that feeling so well. Enjoy every second. I'm so so happy for you and OH, after everything you've been through you deserve it.... A H&H 9 months xxxx &#10084;&#65039; Got a bit tears for you, so pleased xxx


----------



## ES89

Thanks Janey! Can't believe it! I cried when it was positive, had to ask oh to double check it incase I was seeing things! It will be you again soon I'm sure, can't wait for you to start your cycle. Any news your way? Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Oh ES, it's an amazing feeling isn't it??! Enjoy! Try not to worry, easier said than done. Has the spotting stopped? I'd mentioned it at the call to the hospital today xxx

I've had my blood test on Monday to see if I ovulated. Calling on Monday to get results. In mean time waiting for AF to arrive... Currently CD 37 & 14dpo, last month was CD 39 & 17dpo so waiting to see if she arrives so I can get ready for transfer hopefully around 20th August.

Thanks ES, who knows what will happen, I'm delighted with the hand I've been dealt and if this is it then I'm very lucky but fingers crossed we have a chance to have another. I have hope which I feel so fortunate to have as although I've got 2 in the freezer, there is a chance naturally now too.

Sending lots of love & I really am so happy for you xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Ellie congratulations!!!! So happy to see another BFP on this thread. Hope the spotting has subsided, it's always worrying to see bleeding but sometimes it can be normal. 

Sending you all the luck in the world!

Janey, sending you positive vibes for your ovulation results. I'm a bit all over the place with mine at the minute. Think that the supplements have sent my cycles up the wall and shortened my leutal phase but I am going to stick with it for a few more cycles and hopefully it will be making a difference to the eggies.

xx


----------



## JaneyM

Don't the supplements take a few months to work Tina... Keep going. I'm sure it will happen for you xxx

Thanks lovely, Hewitt have just called me to say my results are in & that they need to consult the Dr with the numbers & they'll call me later. It's made me feel nervous, couldn't make out if it was good news or bad! X


----------



## ES89

https://i63.tinypic.com/10sbq7q.jpg yer gonna mention the spotting to the clinic. It's light brown n literally odd spots the last 2 days. Lady in another thread said same thing happened to her n they upped her progesterone. Every clinic is different though isn't it. 
Good luck with your results Janey, keep us posted! 
Thank you Tina! I'm pretty sure supplements will take time to get into your system. I would keep at them definitely xx


----------



## rachel543_uk

Congratulations that's fantastic news it's so amazing when people get bfp's after waiting so long. Sorry I've been missing in action. After both my mum n dad died we decided to buy my sister out of their house and are having building work done and it's kind of taken over. It's a good thing though as not letting me sit in my own thoughts which is a bonus. Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi everyone I don't know whether anyone is still active on here but I'm after a bit of advice, I've been following this thread for just over a month but not posted as I'm not at the IVF stage yet.

Me and DH have been given the diagnosis of unexplained infertility all test came back clear we are LTTTC since Nov 2013 I'm a long term contraceptive pill user came of it in Nov 2013, had one chemical pregnancy in Aug 2015 but that's it and was put on Clomid 50mg for six months I'm just about to start my final month of clomid which isn't working then they are transferring us to the Women's hospital for IVF.

WE are doing this through NHS as neither of us have children I was wondering if you could tell me what the waiting list is like how long it is, how many goes do we get on NHS before we will have to pay and also what process I will have to go through before we can begin xx


----------



## ES89

Hi Angela, I was only waiting a few months to start an Ivf cycle n how many goes on the nhs you get depends on where you are living. Im in Wales and I got 2 attempts. There's an info night and quite a bit of paper work to go through before actually starting but it's all worth it x
Omg Rachel, hope your ok lovely xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for the info I'm in Warrington will be sent to Liverpool's women's I've been told by one doctor last year that I would get 1 try due to not living in Liverpool but my new fertility Dr told me I would get three goes so I don't know 

Was it successful for you if you don't mind me asking xx


----------



## bugs

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks for the info I'm in Warrington will be sent to Liverpool's women's I've been told by one doctor last year that I would get 1 try due to not living in Liverpool but my new fertility Dr told me I would get three goes so I don't know
> 
> Was it successful for you if you don't mind me asking xx

It was one go but it was changed by Warrington PCT last year to 3. I would suggest you check the criteria, I think weight and smoking are considered but I can't remember what else. It just means if you meet the criteria it will happen a lot quicker for you xxx


----------



## AngelaALA

Thank you for the advice I don't smoke but I am slightly over weight not much though I'm a size 14 my bmi is around 34 but I've signed up to lean in 15 so that extra weight will be gone how long is the waiting list xx


----------



## ES89

Warrington is 3 attempts, there's another lady on here from there and I remember her saying it was 3


----------

